# Toxic Cables - Impressions and Discussion Thread



## Austin Morrow

Everyone that I know in the forums has said nothing but absolutely positive things about Frank's cables, and his commitment when it comes to customer service. Toxic Cables, in my honest and unbiased opinion, makes some of the best cables around, and for a relatively low cost.
  
 I have an HD650 cable from him, and it's the _cheapest_, the _best sounding_, and one of the highest built cables I have ever had, and I have tried a lot of cables.
  
 I'm interested to see everyone's else's opinions about Frank and Toxic Cables.


----------



## zenpunk

Well, I ordered an balanced adapter on the 25th of April  and still waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .Will let you know what I think about the built quality when it arrives....


----------



## zardon

Ive tried every cable under the sun and then some.

This guy knows how to make a great cable, especially if you value attention to detail, quality materials and good communication.

He has even recabled the super delicate sony r10 headphone for me, and i wouldnt have trusted anyone else with such a rare, special headphone. We all know how easy they can be killed.

I Really recommend his work. Nicest guy in the business. He handles all my cabling now and for some of my friends too.


----------



## Mutombo

Thinking about getting one of Frank's cables for my HD650's.  Anybody have input on sleeved vs. naked braid?  Would one have more microphonics than the other?


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





mutombo said:


> Thinking about getting on of Frank's cables for my HD650's.  Anybody have input on sleeved vs. naked braid?  Would one have more microphonics than the other?


 
   
  Fome what I've tried, it's apples to oranges. Looks vs. durability.


----------



## zilch0md

I just yesterday received Frank's Silver Poison, naked, terminated for the iBasso PB-2 and LCD-2.  Unlike many of you, this is the first time I've ever heard balanced output AND the first time I've ever heard my LCD-2 through anything other than the stock Audeze cables.  
   
  That said, I can still proclaim that for me, going from single-ended with stock cables to balanced with the Silver Poison has brought about the second most dramatic improvement in my listening experience, after only the purchase of the LCD-2.  Seriously, this was huge.  It's a shame I have no way to discern the independent impacts made by going balanced vs. the contributions made by the Silver Poisons, but I am nevertheless stunned at what a difference this has made in listening pleasure.  
   
  I opened the package on getting home last night at around 7:00 PM and, but for a quick bite to eat, went koo-koo with the Silver Poisons, until about 3:30 AM this morning.  All my favorite tracks, like I've never heard them before.  I'll spare you any attempt on my part to be more specific about the sound, because I'm hearing improvements across the board - name a trait that's desirable, I'm hearing more of it.  Seriously.
   
  I took a break from listening long enough to take this photo with my venerable 6MP Canon S3 IS, but went right back to listening while I was editing it in Photoshop.
   

   
  My thanks to all the "smart" people in the other threads whose positive comments regarding the Silver Poison helped to influence my purchase decision.  I am a satisfied customer!
   
  Update - This has turned out to be a popular photo.  To satisfy requests for wallpaper versions, here's a 1920x1080:
   

   
  And a 1366x768:
   

   
  And a 1280x800:
   

   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





mutombo said:


> Thinking about getting one of Frank's cables for my HD650's.  Anybody have input on sleeved vs. naked braid?  Would one have more microphonics than the other?


 
   
  Mutombo, I haven't tried the sleeved version, obviously, but I can say that I don't hear any microphonics with the naked version.  It's so light and flexible it just gets out of the way of anything it runs into, instead of forcing a situation where friction could be communicated to the headphones.  
   
  With the stock LCD-2 cables from Audeze, I couldn't look down at my feet, for example, without the cables physically interfering with the lowering my chin, and I could both feel and hear the rubbing, but the naked Silver Poison are practically invisible in this regard.
   
  I had some trepidation about durability when I decided to order them naked, but now that I've got them in hand, inspecting the clear insulation and examining the way Frank has crafted them, I'm confident they'll be fine - and I don't have to worry about a fabric sleeve getting frayed and woolly time - perhaps a silly thing to be concerned about, but hey, the beauty of the naked Silver Poison has me thinking more about the appearance of my rig than I ever did in the past.  
   
_This cable is singing AND blinging!_
   





 
   
  Mike


----------



## zilch0md

zardon,
  Quote: 





zardon said:


> Ive tried every cable under the sun and then some.


 
   
  Reading this (and checking your profile) makes me feel as if I've won the lottery.  
   
  How could I be so spoiled to have such nice cables without having invested all the time and effort you have to get here? 
   
  I've gone straight to Frank's cables without a long road of trial and error.
   
  Mike


----------



## zardon

Well I wouldnt say piccilino was an error., I still use them


----------



## Mutombo

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Mutombo, I haven't tried the sleeved version, obviously, but I can say that I don't hear any microphonics with the naked version.  It's so light and flexible it just gets out of the way of anything it runs into, instead of forcing a situation where friction could be communicated to the headphones.
> 
> With the stock LCD-2 cables from Audeze, I couldn't look down at my feet, for example, without the cables physically interfering with the lowering my chin, and I could both feel and hear the rubbing, but the naked Silver Poison are practically invisible in this regard.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the excellent feedback.  Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Austin Morrow

It's funny, because even though my HD650 cable looks exactly the same as a silver poison cable, it says "Viper" along the side.


----------



## Toxic Cables

austin morrow said:


> It's funny, because even though my HD650 cable looks exactly the same as a silver poison cable, it says "Viper"


 
 The Viper and Silver Poison do look identical.


----------



## Mutombo

Had a minor issue with google checkout through the Toxic Cables website and Frank sorted it out within a few minutes.  Great service, really looking forward to my new cables!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for the order Justin.


----------



## cogsand gears

I stumbled upon Toxic Cables whilst doing my monthly ebay search for stranded silver wire. I bought a couple of foot to make myself a new LOD with and was so impressed with both the SQ and customer service that I took the plunge and sunk my hard earned into 16ft for a new TF10 cable:

   
  Now, I agree with what zilchOmd says about improvements all across the spectrum, but for me the most noticeable improvement were the mids. No more recessed mids! The Toxic silver has really taken my TF10 to a new level of excellence. It has transformed a pair of fones from ones that I was considering selling - due to mids and 'thick' sound - ( got used to tced nature of GR07's ) into something amazing.
   
  If any of you follow the DIY cables forum, or the portable rig ones you may well have read my posts banging on about how great this silver cable is. If your on the fence about taking the plunge I would say go for it, and I dont say that lightly as im not a man of means and wealth. Im glad that a thread has been started in Franks honour, his wire is awesome and deserves far greater exposure. Plus he is not content to sit back with his current product line but is always coming forward with new ideas and innovations. Also - from my point of view what with me being an Englander - its great to have someone in the UK making quality audio equipment.
   
  Good work Frank!


----------



## zardon

Amuses me when i read that people say spending money on cables is a waste of time. A good headphone can be transformed into something great, with the right cable. Same with a tube amplifier - get the right tubes and the sound is transformed.

Everything in the link has to be good to get the most from it. Simple rule of thumb.


----------



## avkdh

yep, everything needs to be good........ thing is, good cables are CHEAP, very cheap actually, and don't require the use of exotic expensive materials (also, expensive is not a guarantee of "better").


----------



## Toxic Cables

.


----------



## Justin_Time

*Outstanding products and service by Frank (Toxic Cables)*
   
  I recently purchased 3 sets of OCC Silver Cables from Frank (Toxic Cables).  I could not be more pleased with my decision and experience.  Despite the distance (UK) and 6 hours of time difference, I received very prompt responses from Frank--I do not believe this man sleeps--which greatly help me make the right choices.  Toxic Cables are very well made products--braiding, sleeving, soldering and terminations  are first rate--with excellent sound (if one assumes that cables themselves make sound).  They represent very good values.
   
  The greatest improvement I heard was with my Audeze LCD-2:  more presence (details), better soundstage and (thank goodness) tighter, faster bass with more impact, though a slight bloom in the upper bass (the Achille's heel of the LCD-2) remains.  Well, for less than $300, I did not expect miracles; I believe I got my money's worth with the OCC Silver Toxic Cables. I bought both the sleeveless cable--as light as a  feather and no microphonic intrusions that I could hear--and the version with black-cloth (?) sleeve which is heavier than the naked cable but still lighter and more flexible--and black!--compared to my grey Cardas Cables.
   
  The improvement on the Hifiman HE-6 was more modest but still audible. The already tight bass was rendered tighter with more texture (timber?); it still packs quite a wallop! The HE-6 sound clarity improves a smidgeon-- more details (against a quieter background?). Alas, the HE-6 edgy midrange and sometimes hissyy treble remains unchanged for the most part, though I did not expect ANY OCC silver cable to be able to correct this problem.  The Cardas cable, which I also own, seems to do a slightly better job of reducing the HE-6 edginess, but the OCC Silver from Toxic Cable is superior everywhere else.  The sibilance  (Sssssssss...) is far worse with my HD800 equiped with an OCC silver cable( from another provider) and once again was slightly reduced but not tamed nearly well enough by the Cardas. The Toxic Cable OCC Silver mates best with the HE-500 (borrowed from a friend), which does not have the hissy fit in the treble that the HE-6 does. And the bass impact was nearly the equal of the LCD-2, not nearly as deep but far less boomy.   
   
  For the HD800 and the HE-6, I am impatiently waiting for Frank's new and not-yet-available Venom Copper which I hope holds the promise of finally taming the edgy upper-midrange of the HE-6 and the hissy treble of both the HE-6 and to a larger extent the HD-800.  I am particularly sensitive to these areas which may not be a problem for other people. Frank also has a pure silver cable with silver XLR mini-connectors which, unfortunately I cannot try yet until I found an acceptable DAC/Tube Headamp with balanced XLR headphone outputs, sufficient gain and impedance matching to service all my headphones. MY Burson Audio  HA-160D does a very good job everywhere but could not suppress the edginess/hiss. A borrowed Redwine Audeze Edition came very close but ran out of juice with the low-sensitivty HE-6.  The Apex Pinnacle, at $10 grand, is and will remain out of my price range--to put it in perspective, this beauty costs as much a a small car.
   
  Back to Frank, the construction, fit and finish and performance of his Toxic Cables (OCC Silver) are very, very goog and make these products good values.  The customer service was exemplary.  Shipping via FedEx was surprising fast despite the long distance and the product delivery time overall was quite acceptable--as long as Frank continues to NOT sleep at night. 
   
  Thank you Frank.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for the review, i really appreciate it and am glad that you like the cables. Sleep, what is that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## zardon

Quote: 





avkdh said:


> yep, everything needs to be good........ thing is, good cables are CHEAP, very cheap actually, and don't require the use of exotic expensive materials (also, expensive is not a guarantee of "better").


 
  Generally yes. However I have found with more expensive partnering equipment that often higher grade cables can make an audible difference (not always as you say). The piccilino cable for instance is very expensive, but the silver and gold construction brings the sonic benefit of both silver (very clear, but sometimes a little 'thin') with copper (not as transparent as silver but with plenty of bass impact).
   
  I have heard fantastic cables on lesser systems and they make little difference, even when they can on a higher end system. its the law of diminishing returns, you can often spend a lot of money chasing that extra 10%. Some people either are happy with what they have, or can't afford to keep chasing minor improvements.
   
  Also, you guys might like to see Franks work on one of my R10 headphones over here http://www.head-fi.org/t/608294/sony-mdr-r10-some-tlc-and-a-recable-for-an-old-set
   
  Looking forward to hearing them again, when I can prise them from Franks hands.


----------



## Austin Morrow

My review of the Viper (HD650 version) should be posted by the end of this weekend or early next week. I'll post some pictures up later today.


----------



## MusiCol

I must concur with all the positive voices here, truly appreciating Frank's work, aka Toxic Cables!
   
  Having had some experience of his products (copper / silver plated copper for the HD650 and LCD-2), the first thing that hit me was the absolute perfection of his master craftsmanship. Those words are easy(ish!) to say, but it is rare indeed to find the genuine article, and Frank is the real deal. I too have had experience of swapping emails with the man as he works on a cable at 05:30, having started work at 11am the previous day! When indeed does the man sleep?!
   
  With experience of his low-priced models, I felt safe to take the step up to the pure silver (with 1% gold), Silver Poison, and I'm certain I will love it! It has not taken long for his products to gain a degree of "mass appeal" here in the hallowed halls of Head-Fi, and I think his pricing has a lot to do with that. I haven't seen any of the big names really serving this niche market with cables for cans of high quality while abbreviating price tags to less than 3 digits... But as we know, Frank doesn't just dip his toe into the tip of the 2-digit price range, he dived in and came up with several models to choose from - and they're better than competitors costing two or more times the price (again, mentioning no names).
   
  So, suffice to say that I'm quite excited about the forthcoming arrival of my very own sheathed Silver Poison!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





musicol said:


> I must concur with all the positive voices here, truly appreciating Frank's work, aka Toxic Cables!
> 
> Having had some experience of his products (copper / silver plated copper for the HD650 and LCD-2), the first thing that hit me was the absolute perfection of his master craftsmanship. Those words are easy(ish!) to say, but it is rare indeed to find the genuine article, and Frank is the real deal. I too have had experience of swapping emails with the man as he works on a cable at 05:30, having started work at 11am the previous day! When indeed does the man sleep?!
> 
> ...


 
   
  The TC silver / gold really is fantastic stuff.


----------



## MusiCol

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> The TC silver / gold really is fantastic stuff.


 
   
  Thanks for the reassurance. I'm getting pretty excited!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Frank, I don't know how you keep up with cable orders man, you're probably busier than I, and being one guy instead of two, you seem to have been doing a stellar job at keeping up with orders!
   
  I'm flippin BURIED in work!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Working around the clock, 7 days a week, that's how mate.
  I could easily take a couple of people on to help but i don't trust anyone else to make my cables, they need to be perfect.
  It's 5am here now so i will probably get some rest in a while.
   
  Glad things are going well for you.


----------



## Xymordos

Hey Frank, just out of curiosity, what do your Silver Poison sound like if you didn't add any gold to it?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





xymordos said:


> Hey Frank, just out of curiosity, what do your Silver Poison sound like if you didn't add any gold to it?


 
  You can email me.
   
  MOT Rules,
   
  A Member of the Trade may not review (or make any subjective assessments of) his or her services and/or products he or she manufacturers, represents, sells.
   
  v v 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 v v


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





xymordos said:


> Hey Frank, just out of curiosity, what do your Silver Poison sound like if you didn't add any gold to it?


 
   
  They would sound like cake without the icing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   Quote from Frank's web page description of the Silver Poison:
   


> This gives the signal an ultra smooth surface with no crystal boundaries. The gold also add a touch of extra punch in the low end frequency response that is often found a little wanting in silver cables.


 
   
  Edit:  But I'd still like to hear anything else Frank might want to add.
   
  Mike


----------



## DarknightDK

Would love to hear some impressions of the top of the line venom cable for Audezes. Has anyone purchased them?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Would love to hear some impressions of the top of the line venom cable for Audezes. Has anyone purchased them?


 
  I have sold 14 of them to date, no reviews yet, there are some comments on them in my ebay feedback from several buyers.


----------



## archigius

I think I'll be the first owner of a full copper cable for the HD800 from Frank of Toxic Cables.
   
  My cable will be 24 AWG, Cryo threated, OCC pure copper (7N).
   
  I'll write my impressions here, really can't wait to try this wonderful cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





archigius said:


> I think I'll be the first owner of a full copper cable for the HD800 from Frank of Toxic Cable.
> 
> My cable will be 24 AWG, Cryo threated, OCC pure copper.
> 
> I'll write my impressions here, really can't wait to try this wonderful cable.


 
  You certainly are, i have not had the time to list a stranded copper HD800 cable so have not sold any yet apart from the one to you.
  Look forward to hearing your thoughts, sent yesterday so should be with you early next week.


----------



## cogsand gears

New from Toxic Cables: Frank sent me a photo of the finished prototype IEM cble with touch talk mic built in. So, all you people that use a phone for a source need never miss a call again.
   

   
  This is planned for release along the same time as the standard (!) TC IEM cable. Frank tells me that it will have clear overmoulded connectors, just like the other IEM cables, and the mic unit will be smaller.
   
  This man really never sleeps. Well, hardly ever.


----------



## obzilla




----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





obzilla said:


>


 
  Wanna share


----------



## Chris_Himself

Congrats on building the first in-line mic cable, I've been trying to do that cable for months now with no avail


----------



## Toxic Cables

Customer contacted about an IEM cable with in-line mic last week, so me being me decided to order in some parts and voila, i am always looking to do new things, never stops with me.
   
  I wonder if toast would taste better if i re cable my toaster, must try that.


----------



## DefQon

This thread looks promising, expect me buying those LCD2/LCD3 cables we talked about in the DIY cable thread while back, soon.


----------



## Toxic Cables

That was the Venom right? That cable takes me a whole day to build. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## archigius

Just received my HD800 cable from Frank.
   
  Let my say that construction is even better than how it seems from the pictures.
   
  The build quality is stunning! The cable (8 feet long) is lighter than the Sennheiser original one.
   
  It's too early to speak about the sound (i don't know if this needs some burn-in time), but my first impression is that this cable is very natural sounding, i actually don't hear any treble emphasis, while this original cable has that slight treble accent, which i don't like.
   
  My sincere congratulations to Frank for a cable as good as this, at this price point.
   
  I shall add some pictures later.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





archigius said:


> Just received my HD800 cable from Frank.
> 
> Let my say that construction is even better than how it seems from the pictures.
> 
> ...


 
  I look forward to seeing photos. What wire material did you go for?


----------



## dercius

Hey guys. A good friend of mine just and I will be doing a joint-review of the new Toxic Cables Venom RC-4 cable. It should be shipping out by this wednesday and we'll be trying it with our LCD-3's and LCD-2 rev 2s with a variety of different sources and amplification so stay tuned!


----------



## dercius

Btw, here are some beautiful pics to whet your appetite/spark your interest 
   





   
  I especially love the case it's coming with, reminds me of the nice cases that come with some brands of speaker cables.


----------



## archigius

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I look forward to seeing photos. What wire material did you go for?


 
   
  It's the wire sold by Frank on his ebay listings:
   
  http://www.ebay.it/itm/Pure-Stranded-UP-OCC-Cyro-Treated-7N-Copper-Wire-per-ft-/120887397446?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item1c25734c46


----------



## dercius

Oh yeah, just a little bit more info which I believe Frank (the super nice Toxic Cable's guy) won't mind me sharing. This cable is similar to the flagship silver Venom in design, hence the similar name. However, rectangular copper is used instead, hence the "RC-4" tag. If I'm not wrong the only other manufacturer currently offering a similarly designed cable is DHC (Under their RS OCC Silver Cables page, just tick the Copper instead of Silver option before checkout). Really looking forward to trying this cable out. I've always felt that the cables I've used in my speaker systems have made noticeable differences to the overall sound so really glad that a good audiophile friend of mine who is more knowledgeable about headphones is giving me the chance to do this joint review with him as he inducts me into the world of Head-fi/Desk-fi. Hope you guys are excited about the upcoming review and stay tuned...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Hi dercius,
   
  Welcome to HF, you must be Dom's friend, i forget his username here.
  Thanks for the posts and i look forward to reading your impressions.


----------



## DefQon

Are these the cable's your referring to?
   
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Audeze-LCD-2-8ft-8-wire-18AWG-Rectangular-wire-Pure-OCC-Silver-cable-/120912218554?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item1c26ee09ba#ht_1421wt_1397
   
  If so, please post back some impressions of these, I'm tempted in almost everyway and so close to pulling the trigger of buying them, to not just own them but also review them here.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Are these the cable's your referring to?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Audeze-LCD-2-8ft-8-wire-18AWG-Rectangular-wire-Pure-OCC-Silver-cable-/120912218554?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item1c26ee09ba#ht_1421wt_1397
> 
> If so, please post back some impressions of these, I'm tempted in almost everyway and so close to pulling the trigger of buying them, to not just own them but also review them here.


 
  The cable in that link is the UP-OCC 8 wire Silver version while the pictures posted above is the UP-OCC 4 wire Copper version.


----------



## zilch0md

Frank,
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The cable in that link is the UP-OCC 8 wire Silver version while the pictures posted above is the UP-OCC 4 wire Copper version.


 
   
  I can readily accept that if something "works" in terms of SQ, the ears can be trusted more than theory, but can you explain why these wires are better than round, stranded wires of similar gauge, purity, and casting?  Is the fact that they are rectangular somehow the key - or is it that they are solid vs. stranded?  (I haven't done any research yet - just curious.)
   
  I'm still in love with my Silver Poison for LCD-2, by the way.  Anyone who believes that cables don't make a difference just needs to A/B your Silver Poision with the stock Audeze cable.  
   
  Your cables are truly inTOXICating!
   
  Mike


----------



## zardon

Just wanted to thank Frank, not only for the complete recable of my older Sony R10's but for his work in helping me restore them. I got a set of pads and foam for them and he recabled them to balanced with carbon fibre plugs. Spot the little jewels on the XLRs! Also he did some restoration work to the drivers in the headphones, picking out little bits of old foam which disintegrated into them. I think he spent a long time on these, but its worth the effort.
   
  For those of you who dont know, these are really delicate headphones inside and very easily killed. It was nervewrecking as they are no longer made and the drivers are very very hard to get on the second hand market.
   
  Frank said he used pure silver plugs on the XLR's too, which cost a fair packet, but im hoping these will last at least another 10 years for me.
   
  If you are wondering if he is better than the other guys in his trade, check these out below. This turned out to be a special project for us both. He went above and beyond the call of duty for this. I think he liked the headphones himself when they were finished.
   
  My favourite headphones of all time. just finished applying some high grade mineral oil and leather treatment to help clean them up even more.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Frank,
> 
> 
> I can readily accept that if something "works" in terms of SQ, the ears can be trusted more than theory, but can you explain why these wires are better than round, stranded wires of similar gauge, purity, and casting?  Is the fact that they are rectangular somehow the key - or is it that they are solid vs. stranded?  (I haven't done any research yet - just curious.)
> ...


 
  MOT Rules,
   
  A Member of the Trade may not review (or make any subjective assessments of) his or her services and/or products he or she manufacturers, represents, sells.
   
  You can email me.
   
  Here is some info,
   
http://www.soundscapeav.com/papers/decade.html


----------



## zardon

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Anyone who believes that cables don't make a difference just needs to A/B your Silver Poision with the stock Audeze cable.
> 
> Mike


 
   
  I think its because some people don't have the partnering equipment to easily tell the differences. Either that or we have great hearing and can pick it up easy. everyone has different hearing too.
   
  There is a strong 'cables make no difference' crowd on this forum. But its nonsense. I trust my ears and there is a huge difference with a good quality cable, especially with specific amplifiers and headphones.


----------



## avkdh

Quote: 





zardon said:


> I think its because some people don't have the partnering equipment to easily tell the differences. Either that or we have great hearing and can pick it up easy.
> 
> There is a strong 'cables make no difference' crowd on this forum. But its nonsense. I trust my ears and there is a huge difference with a good quality cable, especially with specific amplifiers and headphones.


 
  The fact that you hear a difference doesn't necessarily mean that there's any difference in the actual sound produced by the system.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for the pictures Allan, i need to get you to take all my pictures for me


----------



## zardon

Quote: 





avkdh said:


> The fact that you hear a difference doesn't necessarily mean that there's any difference in the actual sound produced by the system.


 
  The fact you think your 25+ posts are groundbreaking scientific literature doesn't mean they actually are.


----------



## zardon

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks for the pictures Allan, i need to get you to take all my pictures for me


 
  Anytime. maybe you should start a hearing aid thread too for some people  Its nice they follow me around the forums telling me what I can or can't hear though. flattering in a _creepy stalking kind of way_




   
  Quick question for you Frank. Did anyone ever buy a cable from you then contact you later to say they didn't hear a difference and they wanted their money back? Or did someone even say that they were disappointed? Im sure you have sold hundreds of cables to hundreds or people, or even thousands. id be curious to hear......


----------



## zardon

Did you guys know that Frank makes power cables too? I might try one out for my WA22. Ive already got a high end filtering system for the house as i have a noisy mains, really helps help with the 'blackness', especially with the tube amplifiers.


----------



## avkdh

Quote: 





zardon said:


> You been eating the fortune cookies again? The fact you think your 25+ posts are groundbreaking scientific literature doesn't mean they actually are.


 
  XD... What does My post count have to do with anything?
   
   
  All I'm saying is that percived sound is influenced by things other that actual sound.


----------



## zardon

Quote: 





avkdh said:


> XD... What does My post count have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> All I'm saying is that percived sound is influenced by things other that actual sound.


 
  Your post count on Headfi is almost completely dedicated to telling people that cables could or do make no difference to the 'perceived' sound. Its almost a fixation you have, rather than you actually enjoying listening to music and commenting on other things. Everyone in this thread has noticed a difference and wants to thank frank for his excellent work. Ive been into high end audio equipment for 30 years now and im pretty sure ive a good grasp on what im hearing. Its tiring listening to kids with low end systems telling everyone how they are wrong and that two empty bean cans with a piece of string is just as good as a silver cable with high grade XLR plugs (yes I know its not an accurate analogy, its a joke). Move on, or get a new hobby.
   
  Have a little respect for Frank and let us discuss his excellent work and cabling. I have no interest in hearing your views on this, ive read enough about them in many other threads.
   
  Lets keep this thread on track for Franks work.
   
  Back to listening to my R10's. killer job buddy!


----------



## rmappita

Just bought some cables from Frank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He answered my querstions really fast! Thank You
  When I get them, I will post some detailed pictures here!
   
   
        Rodrigo Pita


----------



## zardon

rmappita said:


> Just bought some cables from Frank   He answered my querstions really fast! Thank You
> When I get them, I will post some detailed pictures here!
> 
> 
> Rodrigo Pita




What cable did you order Rodrigo?


----------



## archigius

Here are some picures of the copper cable for the HD800:


----------



## zardon

Quote: 





archigius said:


> Here are some picures of the copper cable for the HD800:


 
   
  Looks really good man. How you liking the sound? notice an improvement in mid/lower bass frequencies after the swap out? I know my HD800s sounded much better after replacing the substandard stock cable they ship with.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zardon said:


> Anytime. maybe you should start a hearing aid thread too for some people  Its nice they follow me around the forums telling me what I can or can't hear though. flattering in a _creepy stalking kind of way_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  There will always be some and it's just best to ignore them mate.
   
  Now that you ask, i have never had a disappointed customer, i always get emails from customers telling me how much they like the sound/build of the cables, i did have a customer recently message me saying the only thing he did not like was that the Y split was a little heavy and that has since been changed to the same ones i done on your R10's for all sleeved cables. Apart from that every comment i have received has been positive.


----------



## archigius

Quote: 





zardon said:


> Looks really good man. How you liking the sound? notice an improvement in mid/lower bass frequencies after the swap out? I know my HD800s sounded much better after replacing the substandard stock cable they ship with.


 
   
  I want to let the cable sound for a while, but there are 2-3 things that i immediately noticed:
   
  1 - this cable is much smoother/natural sounding than the original one; i don't hear that annoyng treble tendency and grain of the stock cable; as a conseguence of this, you can fell much better the bass impact;
   
  2 - this cable has better transparency, it's like cleaning a dirty windowpane, you can see better through:
   
  3 - this cable is also more focused; with the stock cable, somethimes the instruments seems to float in the air, with this you can better locate everything.
   
  The only night and day difference is the smoother upper midrange, the other improvements are more subtle.
   
  Another thing that i really like is that the cable is very light!


----------



## zardon

I really do like the HD800, but ill never forget buying them years ago and immediately wondering what the hell I had just bought. the bass was flimsy and the treble was very grainy.
   
  I remember moving to the Cardas cable before I met Frank and being extremely impressed with the improvement of the bass focus and some of the grain was removed in the high end. Im not a bass head, but i like a nice tight bass with impact.
   
  I have heard the Hd800 with several cables that frank makes and I think he has really mastered the cables for that headphone. I dont think ive ever been 100% happy with the treble on the HD800 to be completely honest, but his cables really help make it sing. Fantastic soundstaging.


----------



## archigius

Quote: 





zardon said:


> I dont think ive ever been 100% happy with the treble on the HD800 to be completely honest, but his cables really help make it sing.


 
   
   
   
  I think that (at least on my serial number) the HD800 treble is not as bad as some people say, but with the stock cable there is for sure a slight emphasis and grain.
   
  As far as i know, this is the first all copper cable sold by Toxic Cables for the HD800 and yes, with this, the HD800 treble seems completely ok for me.


----------



## zardon

copper is good for taming the treble. gives a bit better bass generally too.


----------



## N17

I bought a copper cable from Frank for my LCD-2 which arrived yesterday. I wanted it purely because I was sick of how heavy and thick the stock cable was, you could always feel it interacting with things and pulling down. Thankfully this cable is a massive improvement, it truly looks great and is so light I never feel it in the slightest. Very happy with it thank you!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Frank,
> 
> 
> Your cables are truly inTOXICating!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


>


 
   
  Seriously!   I literally can't wait to get home every night - rediscovering all my favorite music.  This is the same story I've heard from other people when they get a major upgrade, so it may be a trite thing to say, but it's also true for the Silver Poison!  
   
  I'd say, for me, the greatest single improvement had with the Silver Poison is the localization of instruments and voices - the imaging is spectacular with the Silver Poison, relative to the stock Audeze cables for the LCD-2.  
   
  I strongly believe that when the weakest of low-volume signals among the mids and highs are lost or simply made diffuse (defocused) by one or more devices in the component chain, the sound stage becomes compressed in every dimension - brought closer to residing only between our ears, and worse, all the nuances of numerous, tiny echoes - those low-volume reflections that literally define the space in which the instruments and performers reside - simply vanish.  They don't have enough energy to be heard through the haze and thus, are completely inhibited from making any contribution to the three-dimensional imagery that can only thrive when transparency has been maintained throughout the entire reproduction chain.  Blur the focus at one or more points in the chain (from a low-resolution master recording all the way through to listening to open headphones in a room with an air conditioner vent producing even a little bit of white noise), and you will lose that imaging, along with compressing the sound stage.  You might as well listen to a cheap car radio while driving on a noisy freeway with the windows down.
   
  Let me add more to this theorizing:  I believe that if even one component in the chain is significantly degrading resolution, the differences heard when A/B-ing any other components in the chain will be minimized.  For example, if you are using a mediocre DAC (like the one in my portable Sony PCM-M10), the differences heard while swapping between the LCD-2 stock cables and Silver Poisons will be detectable AND enjoyable, but not mind-blowing, by any means.  If you replace the mediocre DAC with a good DAC (like a Centrance DACport LX - a USB DAC), but you still have a single-ended amp (like my Meier Stepdance) that doesn't really have enough power to satisfy the LCD-2, you will again detect some level of improvement by swapping to a better DAC, but it won't be earth-shattering, because you still have some mediocre components in the chain.  But, as in my personal experience, if you have a good recording, are using a good DAC, a good interconnect, a good amp, good cables AND good headphones in a space where ambient noise is non-existent, then BINGO - you'll finally hear what each component has brought to the table because none them will be held back by anything else.   
   
  I feel as if that part of it is obvious - that you must eliminate all the weak links in the chain - but what's not obvious - at least it wasn't for me until I lived through it - is that once you do eliminate all the weak links, at least to a level where all of the components are performing at the same level of competency, whether they be Hyundai components or Ferrari components, something magical happens that I didn't expect:  You can regress out any one of those improvements you made, and the detectable degradation will be huge - a much larger performance drop than you could possibly observe if other components in the chain are weak at the time of the swap.  For example, if I replace the 2500mW per channel PB2 with the 500mW Stepdance, while everything else is at the best I have in my inventory, the difference I hear is stunning - a much larger difference than I can hear when even one other component in the chain is sub-par.  Similarly, if I replace the Centrance DACport LX with the Sony PCM-M10, all other components being the best available, again, the difference is much more easily detected (smack you in the face easy to detect) than when swapping DACs while some other weak component is in the chain.  
   
  This is a revelation to me - It's like replacing addition with multiplication:  "DAC + interconnect + amp + cable + headphones" suddenly becomes "DAC x interconnect x amp x cable x headphones" in terms of the total measure of sound quality enjoyed when every component is contributing equally well.  And I think this phenomenon explains why so many people can't hear any improvement to sound quality when swapping out this or that.  The whole exercise is made moot by one or more components that mask any ability to discern differences that would be easy to detect if every component in the chain was performing at least as well as its peers.  
   
  Surely, I could have said all of this with fewer words, so I apologize for my pedantic nature, but hopefully, somebody can follow what I'm saying here, and benefit from what I've discovered.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Mike


----------



## zachchen1996

Frank, are you going to start selling interconnects soon? because there is a section for them on your site, but there is nothing there xp


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Frank, are you going to start selling interconnects soon? because there is a section for them on your site, but there is nothing there xp


 
  I do sell them, just don't have the time currently to update the site.
  You can email me with what you need.


----------



## weplayendlessly

Hey guys im kinda new to this stuff but had a few questions regarding cables. I have a pair of AKG K271 MK II, im running it through a Audioengine D1. Im thinking about upgrading to some Toxic cables cause everyone here seems to love em! So my question would be how much would upgrading the cables really help? Would it be noticeable at all?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





weplayendlessly said:


> Hey guys im kinda new to this stuff but had a few questions regarding cables. I have a pair of AKG K271 MK II, im running it through a Audioengine D1. Im thinking about upgrading to some Toxic cables cause everyone here seems to love em! So my question would be how much would upgrading the cables really help? Would it be noticeable at all?
> 
> Thanks


 
  Rather then buying a new cable for them which could cost as much as the headphones themselves, you should consider putting that money towards a 701 or 702, you would get a better improvement then adding a new cable to your current headphones.
  No offence intended.


----------



## paulybatz

Considering adding some toxicity to my LCD-s


----------



## dyl1dyl

Quote: 





paulybatz said:


> Considering adding some toxicity to my LCD-s


 
   
  Wait a while more before deciding. I'm doing a group review with several other local head-fiers on my upcoming Toxic cables Venom RC-4s, an Alo Salty Pepper and the stock ADZ-5 and ADZ-6 cables, using the LCD-2.2s and LCD-3s.


----------



## weplayendlessly

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Rather then buying a new cable for them which could cost as much as the headphones themselves, you should consider putting that money towards a 701 or 702, you would get a better improvement then adding a new cable to your current headphones.
> No offence intended.


 
  None taken, thanks man. Im slowly upgrading my setup ha. Just upgraded to a audioengine d1 from a cMoy bass boost. Pretty stoked to see how it sounds.


----------



## zardon

My friend bought a Hifi-Man HE500 from Frank a few days ago and he loves it. I didnt know Frank was actually an authorised hifi man dealer in the UK, which is cool.
   
  Also I bought this from Frank last week, he has a stock of these headphone stands in  - the Klutz cancan.
   
  i think its great looking.


----------



## DarknightDK

dyl1dyl said:


> Wait a while more before deciding. I'm doing a group review with several other local head-fiers on my upcoming Toxic cables Venom RC-4s, an Alo Salty Pepper and the stock ADZ-5 and ADZ-6 cables, using the LCD-2.2s and LCD-3s.




Looking forward to this review.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Looking forward to this review.


 
  Me too


----------



## zardon

Anyone else joined the toxic cable crew?


----------



## Austin Morrow

My review should be up either today or sometime during the weekend. HD650 Viper cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> My review should be up either today or sometime during the weekend. HD650 Viper cable.


 
  Looking forward to it mate.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Looking forward to it mate.


 
   
  Thanks. 
   
  Here are some preliminary, amateur shots with the Nikon D80 and the flash on. Won't be taking a lot nicer picture until tomorrow with natural lighting. Just trying to get some of the nicest parts of the Viper. Frank, do you make these terminated in a 3 pin balanced XLR connectors. I'd be interested. You'll see why below. Review coming soon...
   
   

   

   

   

   

   

   
  I'd be using my main rig, but it's balanced...
   

   
  I will say this, among all the cables that I have tried for the HD650, this is the best sounding one. Even over the Whiplash Audio TWag V2... which is still a mighty fine cable in and of itself.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Great pictures Austin, i have a D90 but i am totally hopeless at taking good pictures.
   
  Yes i do dual 3P XLR's and any other termination, send me an email/PM when you decide on one, i could also re-terminate your current cable for you.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Great pictures Austin, i have a D90 but i am totally hopeless at taking good pictures.
> 
> Yes i do dual 3P XLR's and any other termination, send me an email/PM when you decide on one, i could also re-terminate your current cable for you.


 
   
  We'll discuss that at a later date. For now, I want to write and publish this review and keep enjoying the sound I get front the Viper.


----------



## Austin Morrow

No activity the last two days This thread was HOT the last week or so. No new reviews or impressions?


----------



## cogsand gears

No new impressions, but here are a couple of old photos of some DIY stuff I did with Franks silver. A mini to mini for a fellow headfier and my LOD + TF10 cable. I love the sound of this silver so much, that I still have a half completed crystal piccolino LOD sat on my workbench for like 2 months - im in no rush to finish that one off.
   
  Are we not all waiting on some ( LCD2 / 3? ) cable reviews from other members?


----------



## Rumbleripper

Hi Everyone:
   
  Weill I received my Toxic Cables custom Venom Cable from Frank this last week and have been listening to it this last week and burning it in further (I know you burn them in Frank before they ship).
  It is without question the best headphone cable I have heard with my LCD-3's. The build quality is exceptional as you can see by the photos below:
   

   
   
  My cable is 4 feet in Length (that is all I needed) and has a ¼" jack termination for use with my WA5.
  I was a bit worried about the weight and the flexibility of this cable as there were not too many reviews on line about it, but I was happy to find out that it is extremely comfortable and flexible. I have tried three other aftermarket cables with my LCD2/3's in the past. The first two were Norse Audio cables (the original 8 wire cable, and the newer 4 wire cable finished in brown and black woven cloth) both of these were 10' in length. The other aftermarket cable was a 4' Jenna Labs 4 strand cable. Of these cables the 4 strand Norse Audio cloth cable was the lightest and most flexible, but its 10' length was a bit of a problem. The Venom is easily more comfortable and flexible than the other two cable, and due to its length is the best cable I have used for comfort and convenience. It suits the LCD-3's to a tee.
  Where the cable really shines however is in its sonic attributes. It is without question the best cable I have heard with the LCD-3's to date. The soundstage seems to have expanded over my other cables and the instrument separation is noticeably better. The highs are cleaner and clearer. Because of this the bass seems less noticeable, but do not misunderstand this. The bass is still there with all its power and energy, just not as upfront as I had heard it with the other cables as the clarity of the midrange and highs are more noticeable. This may make it sound as if the cable is "brighter" than the other cables I have tried, but the funny thing is, is for some reason, this cable is less fatiguing with brighter passages of music than my other cables (not that the LCD-3's are very fatiguing with treble accentuated music in general). I can only attribute this to the way the cable really brings out the clarity and naturalness of the mid range and highs in general. Add to this the increased soundstage and instrument separation, my LCD-3's have never sounded better out of my WA5. My Toxic Cable Venom is my only cable I will now be using and my other two remaining cables will be soon be listed for sale.
  If anyone is concerned about the cost of this cable and that there  are not a lot of reviews of it on the net, rest assured that you will not be disappointed if you order these. His other cables have been getting good reviews here on Head-fi and elsewhere, but this is his top of the line cable, and even though I have not hear the other cables he makes, I am fully confident then the Venom is his top performing cable.
  I want to thank Frank for his excellent craftsmanship and dedication to his art, he has made and exceptional cable and has made me a very happy headphone audiophile.
   
  Here are some photos Frank sent me of the cables (he took more time with the lighting and presentation for his photos, than I did):
   

   
  Rumble.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Hi Rumble,
   
  Thank you so much for the review, i was hoping someone would post a review of the Venom.
   
  I think the size of the cable and knowing it uses 8 x Rectangular 18gauge solid core wires had some worried about the flexibility of the cable, thank you for posting regarding that also.
   
  It makes all the sleepless nights worthwhile when i read these reviews of cables i made with my bare hands.


----------



## Happy Camper

I am up for a hard wired cable with grommet for the HE-6 if one comes out. I think the connector into the ear piece is a bottleneck. It would be nice to remove the extension out of the bottom of the ear piece.


----------



## .Sup

That looks like a modified Valab XLR connector. Why didn't go with balanced cables Rumbleripper?


----------



## Rumbleripper

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Hi Rumble,
> 
> Thank you so much for the review, i was hoping someone would post a review of the Venom.
> 
> ...


 
  Hey Frank:
   
  My pleasure, your cables deserve proper recognition. 
  Your cable is much more flexible than my first Norse cable and the Jenna Labs cable. It does not seem to be even noticeable when I have it hooked to the LCD-3's. Mind you many people find the LCD2-3's heavy and bulky, which I do not. I am a fairly big guy and these do not affect me in the least.
  But as comfortable as I find them, the sound is really what matters, and as I say thats where they really shine.
   
  Rumble


----------



## Rumbleripper

.Sup:
   
  I am using it with my WA5 and it only has a ¼" connector. I did not want to get a balanced connector and then add an adaptor to it, as any extra connection in the chain could potentially degrade the sound quality. Thats also another reason I went with the shortest possible run that would accommodate my listening.
   
  Rumble


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





rumbleripper said:


> .Sup:
> 
> I am using it with my WA5 and it only has a ¼" connector. I did not want to get a balanced connector and then add an adaptor to it, as any extra connection in the chain could potentially degrade the sound quality. Thats also another reason I went with the shortest possible run that would accommodate my listening.
> 
> Rumble


 
  But on the photos you posted I see a 4 pin balanced plug. Or is that for something else?


----------



## Rumbleripper

.Sup:
   
  Sorry you are right that is the K1000 adaptor that was built into these amps. My other Headphone cables were balanced as I was previously using them with my WA22. I tried the K1000 connector with my LCD-3's and it did not sound as good as the ¼" connector so I went that route.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





rumbleripper said:


> .Sup:
> 
> Sorry you are right that is the K1000 adaptor that was built into these amps. My other Headphone cables were balanced as I was previously using them with my WA22. I tried the K1000 connector with my LCD-3's and it did not sound as good as the ¼" connector so I went that route.


 
  ok thanks for info. Enjoy your new cable


----------



## Dubstep Girl

wow that cable is huge.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> wow that cable is huge.


 
   
  Isn't it? I'm trying to have my review up tonight, but it's been raining outside all day, and haven't got any good outside shots. May just have to shoot inside.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> wow that cable is huge.


 
  That's what you get when you are using 8 x 18AWG wires. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  .Sup,
   
  Yes that is, i could not find any good quality jack that would accept a cable of this diameter, so had to find something that was nice and of good quality, to modify and make myself.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> That's what when you are using 8 x 18AWG wires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I figured its because of the thickness of the cable that you had to resort to modifying it. Well it seems you have done a very good job.


----------



## dyl1dyl

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> No activity the last two days This thread was HOT the last week or so. No new reviews or impressions?


 
   
  Taking delivery of my Venom RC-4, 8 feet length, 4pin XLR out today, so review/pics should be up within a week's time. Will be using them with LCD-3s and LCD-2.2s


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dyl1dyl said:


> Taking delivery of my Venom RC-4, 8 feet length, 4pin XLR out today, so review/pics should be up within a week's time. Will be using them with LCD-3s and LCD-2.2s


 
  I have given that cable 48 hours burn, be sure to burn it in for a further 100-120 hours.


----------



## dyl1dyl

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have given that cable 48 hours burn, be sure to burn it in for a further 100-120 hours.


 
   
  Okay, will do. Just received it from the Fedex guy


----------



## dyl1dyl

Hi guys, just received my Toxic Cables Venom RC-4! So look forward to impressions/comparisons with several other cables soon. Btw, just out of interest, I was comparing the cost of the RC-4 to it's closest competitor in terms of material and shielding, the DHC RS OCC Copper Complement cable. The only differences is that the Toxic cables RC-4 uses a thicker wire (higher gauge) and that they both have different appearances. So anyway, I was just comparing them out of curiosity and found out that the price difference is pretty substantial. Toxic cables charges about 275pounds (about 435USD) before shipping for an 8 foot RC-4 with 4pin XLR connector and Viablue Y split while DHC charges 1075 USD for an 8 foot RS OCC Copper Complement also before shipping. That's about two and a half times more which imo is a lot for what looks like a very similar cable. In fact, even their entry level molecule cable runs a pretty hefty 630USD for an 8 foot length with a 4 pin XLR connector and a Viablue Y split. I'm not saying that the DHC cables are bad and I actually have a friend who has one of their RS OCC Silver cables and the build quality is great. However, I have to complement Toxic cables for offering the fantastic Rectangular Ohno Continuous Cast Solid Core Copper and Silver wire in their Venom and Venom RC-4 cables at a fraction of the price that DHC is charging (plus giving you a higher gauge, lower resistance wire too). Anyway, I'm really looking forward to pitting it against the ALO salty pepper which is one of my favourite cables and a friend's Whiplash TWAG as well as the stock Audez'e ADZ-6 B4 cable


----------



## scootermafia

There's more differences than that...


----------



## greenmac

I received my Toxic iPOD LOD cable on Friday and am loving the sound so far

Will post pictures and fuller review soon

Thanks Frank


----------



## zardon

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> There's more differences than that...


 
  Im curious. Its quite a price difference. Can you be more specific?


----------



## paradoxper

I am curious as well. Not sure if you can be specific in this thread without violating MOT rules or whatever.


----------



## zardon

paradoxper said:


> I am curious as well. Not sure if you can be specific in this thread without violating MOT rules or whatever.




I would like to hope that members of the trade could answer a question on the construction and details of the products they sell?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





zardon said:


> I would like to hope that members of the trade could answer a question on the construction and details of the products they sell?


 
  I'd like to hope the same. But considering this is a "Toxic cables" thread and not knowing the MOT rules jargon, who knows?
  If Peter couldn't provide details it'd be a shame. I am curious because I have a Q cable and looking at price differentials, I'd like to know
  what you get comparatively.


----------



## zardon

paradoxper said:


> I'd like to hope the same. But considering this is a "Toxic cables" thread and not knowing the MOT rules jargon, who knows?
> If Peter couldn't provide details it'd be a shame. I am curious because I have a Q cable and looking at price differentials, I'd like to know
> what you get comparatively.




Agree 100 percent.

There seems to be a lot of confusion at times with what people are actually buying.


----------



## Currawong

MOTs can answer questions about their products. If not a sponsor, they can't give subjective opinions about or write anything that might be construed as advertising. No MOT can post negative comments about competitors or their products. It's all here:
   
Privacy/TOS


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





currawong said:


> MOTs can answer questions about their products. If not a sponsor, they just can't give subjective opinions about or write anything that might be construed as advertising. No MOT can post negative comments about competitors or their products. It's all here:
> 
> Privacy/TOS


 
  Thanks.


----------



## dyl1dyl

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> There's more differences than that...


 
   
  I'm sure there are, just posting a quick overview. I'm pretty sure the shielding techniques and material are different, just pointing out that the wire material is similar.


----------



## cogsand gears

Frank sent me some pics of the soon to be released Shure compatiable Toxic Cables CIEM cable: Click for a larger more detailed view.
   

   
  Just look at that Choker / chin slider! Pure quality.


----------



## .Sup

wow that looks REALLY nice


----------



## dercius

Yeah, looks similar to the whiplash twag which has great build quality


----------



## Toxic Cables

.sup said:


> wow that looks REALLY nice



 
 Thank You.


----------



## longbowbbs

Frank, I just ordered your Sennheiser HD650 HD600 HD580 8ft Cryo Pure OCC Stranded Silver cable via Google and payed with Paypal. The receipt came through as HD800's. I have HD650's. Just making sure I get the right ones sent to the States! I am looking forward to receiving them. I have my collection ripped AIFF onto the Mac Mini via a Cambridge DAC Magic Plus or via Toslink to the Denon AVR-4311CI depending on what I want to do. I also listen to SACD/DVD-a via my Denon DVD-5900 with the Denon Link to the 4311. The 650's are nice, but I am looking forward to trying your mod.
   
  Regards,
   
  longbowbbs


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Frank, I just ordered your Sennheiser HD650 HD600 HD580 8ft Cryo Pure OCC Stranded Silver cable via Google and payed with Paypal. The receipt came through as HD800's. I have HD650's. Just making sure I get the right ones sent to the States! I am looking forward to receiving them. I have my collection ripped AIFF onto the Mac Mini via a Cambridge DAC Magic Plus or via Toslink to the Denon AVR-4311CI depending on what I want to do. I also listen to SACD/DVD-a via my Denon DVD-5900 with the Denon Link to the 4311. The 650's are nice, but I am looking forward to trying your mod.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> longbowbbs


 
  Hi Eric, 
   
  Seems you ordered a HD800 cable, i have replied to your PM, will need to refund you some money back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol.


----------



## longbowbbs

Upgrades!! I sense upgrades!!!...


----------



## Toxic Cables

LOL


----------



## Austin Morrow

Cogsand Gears - that looks fantastic.
   
  I have a few more thoughts to write down, but the review for the Viper _will_ be up tomorrow. The review shots are done, take a gander.


----------



## zardon

nice depth of field shots there


----------



## cogsand gears

Thought some of you may like to see the new 26awg trans blue insulated SPC that Frank has recently gotten in.
   

   
  Just to be clear, this is a DIY effort, not a Toxic Cables produced one.


----------



## Toxic Cables

cogsand gears said:


> Thought some of you may like to see the new 26awg trans blue insulated SPC that Frank has recently gotten in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Trying to make me look like an amateur with such a nicely made cable, are we, Luke.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Trying to make me look like an amateur with such a nicely made cable, are we, Luke.


 
   
  Ha! I dont think so Frank, but thanks for the compliment.
   
  Have you made any headphone cables with the blue SPC yet? I really like the look of it - very different.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Not made any with the blue yet actually, will do as soon as I get some time.

Great pictures Austin, which camera did you take them with.


----------



## Austin Morrow

My review of the Toxic Cables Viper for the Sennhesier HD650 can now be seen here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/612256/toxic-cables-viper-sennhesier-hd650-headphone-cable-affordable-hi-fi-review


----------



## dercius

Source: DCS Debussy DAC, Benchmark DAC1 USB (mainly the DCS for critical listening)
  AMP: Bryston Headphone Amp (not sure of the model,some balanced one), Littldot MK 6+ (getting my liquid fire soon, should be in next week!)
   
  These are the notes taken during out first joint listening session. Do note, this was not an ABX session, just a casual first listen with A-B tests. We will probably be meeting again soon to do a proper blindfolded A-B-X test as well as compare the new RC-4 more extensively with some other third party cables.
   
  My (dercius) Impressions of the Toxic Cables Venom RC-4
   
  LCD-3 (Versus stock cable)
  more rounded bass (the difference is similar to how a speaker setup improves when you use better woofers or upgrade your subwoofer)
  more accurate placement of instruments on several songs
  slightly lusher/denser midrange
  about equivalent clarity through the range, maybe a tiny bit more treble detail
  better treble extension (slightly more sibilance though)
   
  D(owner)'s impressions
   
  LCD-3 (Versus stock cable)
  More present treble. Seems to make the sound more balanced overall.
  Slightest bit more resolution on certain songs. only noticed on vocals and guitars
  deeper bass extension and better bass impact. (not huge difference but easily detectable improvement)
  Much more enjoyable vocals for a select few songs (taylor swift and elvis costello)
  Guitars and other stringed instruments had more bite and were more easily distinguishable
   
  R's impressions
   
  LCD-3 (Versus stock cable)
  Not too much difference overall. The two cables do sound different just not hugely so
  Overall sound sig still similar. 
  Midrange is great on both cables. slight edge to the RC-4
  Can't hear any difference on treble and bass
  Vocals are certainly fuller for certain songs. Interesting
  Very lifelike vocals (noticeably better than stock cable) on certain songs
   
  Hope you guys enjoyed reading these first impressions. I liked the cable construction, reminded me of my speaker cables/interconnects. Liked the nice metal case it came in too. Very temped to pick one up now. Looking forward to seeing i go up against some other cables from ALO, DHC and Whiplash audio soon. Will probably decide what to get after that.
   
  Peace out
  Dercius


----------



## cubasesx

I needed a new CIEM cable as my previous cable broke and I was forced into using the stock cable that came with my Unique Melody reshells (SE530x6). When I ordered the reshells I asked UMUK to reterminate my Silver Galaxy cable (previously used with my IE8s) with UM plugs and had been using this instead of the stock cable. I tested the stock cable against the Silver Galaxy and found that the sound through the stock cable sounded muddy, ill defined and boring tbh. The silver Galaxy cable brought things to life by solidifying the bass and adding sparkle to the highs. Soundstage was also increased substantially.
   
  However, as I said earlier the Silver Galaxy cable was not well made and the right ear plug broke. As I did not want to have anything else to do with UMUK I asked Frank if he was able to sell me a pure silver cable to use with my reshells.  He agreed to make me a pure silver cable terminated with plugs to fit UM recessed sockets and fitted with a right angle Oyaide Gold plated jack.
   
  I received the OCC Pure Silver CIEM cable from Frank over the weekend. I understand that the cable is still burning in but Frank asked me to post my intial thoughts pre burn in. Firstly, the cable is extremely well made (like the pictures of the Shure CIEM cable show) and isn’t too stiff. I love the jack, so solid. Sound-wise the difference to the stock UM cable is unbelievable. Bass is now much more present (in a good way). I really like BA drivers and this cable definitely brings out the best in the low end drivers. Mids are really sweet and the highs realistic yet sparkly. Although these changes are relatively major the biggest difference I’ve noticed is the increase in soundstage in all three dimensions.  The DX100 plus SE530x6 with the Toxic cable produces for me the most spacious sound I have ever heard outside of a full size system.
   
  Bearing in mind that my original Silver cable broke a couple of weeks ago and I had been using the stock cable with my DX100 for the last couple of weeks any comparison to the Silver Galaxy is from memory. Although the sound of these 2 cables is similar the Toxic cable is in a whole different league. All the positives mentioned above were present in the Galaxy but they were much incrementally smaller improvements on the stock cable and all in all not as satisfying the improvents from the Toxic cable.
   
  Having listened to the UM Miracle demo set side by side my Shure reshells, I had decided to save up for the Miracles as although the reshells sounded good, the Miracles were a little bit better in every area.  With this cable I do not currently feel the need to upgrade for quite some time as the reshells sound amazingly dynamic and musical.
    
  To summarise, I am really happy with my purchase and appreciative of the level of customer service I received from Frank.
   
  If there are any significant changes after burn in, I will post back. The sound does keep getting better and better but this probably also due to my DX100 hitting the 200hr sweet spot (see DX100 threads).


----------



## mcee

Does anyone know (in general) what are the differences sonically, in terms of the 3 cables on offer by Frank?

 1) OCC Cyro Copper
  2) OCC Cyro Silver-Plated Copper
  3) OCC Cyro Silver
   
  I am contemplating of buying one for my HD700. I like almost everything about it, except maybe the over-brightness of the trebles in some songs. I would prefer it to be just a tad darker.
   
  Frank is not allowed to post his opinion because it is against MOT rules, so I can only ask you guys for general opinion on those cables. What are the general sonic difference between those?
   
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## zardon

Quote: 





mcee said:


> Does anyone know (in general) what are the differences sonically, in terms of the 3 cables on offer by Frank?
> 
> 1) OCC Cyro Copper
> 2) OCC Cyro Silver-Plated Copper
> ...


 
   
  Copper cabling generally will give a good bass impact depending on the headphone (and the quality of the copper), Silver plated copper ive never heard much difference between ordinary copper and silver plated copper. It is a little more expensive.
   
  Silver gives a very pure signal, meaning it can be a very transparent sounding cable. Depending on the headphone you are using however it can slightly lower the bass impact.
   
  This can be a good thing depending on your headphone. I found a silver cable with the Denon D7000 helped reduce the bass a little, to stop it 'booming' with some tracks. On the other hand, it can sometimes add a little sibilance if the headphone is naturally bright.
   
  How do you find the HD700? is it lacking a little in transparency to your ears? is the bass impact weak? if you can get in your head the sound you are hearing and what you would like to improve, selecting the cable material can be a good way to slightly adjust the sound signature.


----------



## mcee

Quote: 





zardon said:


> Copper cabling generally will give a good bass impact depending on the headphone (and the quality of the copper), Silver plated copper ive never heard much difference between ordinary copper and silver plated copper. It is a little more expensive.
> 
> Silver gives a very pure signal, meaning it can be a very transparent sounding cable. Depending on the headphone you are using however it can slightly lower the bass impact.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Transparency is fine with the HD700, of course it is not as revealing as the HD800, but I find it nice to listen to when I just want to sit back, enjoy and relax to the music. The HD800 is good, too, because it is just a different animal to the HD700.
   
  The bass impact is fine as it is (but I don't mind it to be more, to be honest), but I often find the trebles to be slightly too bright in some tracks. I wonder if a silver-plated copper would tone that down by a bit?
   
  Silver cable might not be the right choice here because from what I've heard, doesn't it make the sound even brighter? I'm not too sure on that though.


----------



## zardon

Quote: 





mcee said:


> Silver cable might not be the right choice here because from what I've heard, doesn't it make the sound even brighter? I'm not too sure on that though.


 
  Yes, I would just go for a good high grade copper cable going on your post (I think you mixed up silver with copper when you said 'I wonder if a silver-plated copper would tone that down by a bit?'). Frank uses excellent quality copper so you will get a really pure signal with good bass response and it wont make the sound any 'brighter'. I use his copper on my modified Sony R10 and its excellent. I dont always find silver better and from what you said it might not suit your ears with the HD700.


----------



## mcee

Quote: 





zardon said:


> Yes, I would just go for a good high grade copper cable going on your post (I think you mixed up silver with copper when you said 'I wonder if a silver-plated copper would tone that down by a bit?'). Frank uses excellent quality copper so you will get a really pure signal with good bass response and it wont make the sound any 'brighter'. I use his copper on my modified Sony R10 and its excellent. I dont always find silver better and from what you said it might not suit your ears with the HD700.


 
   
   
  I thought silver-plated copper is the same as copper, just that it is silver-plated?
   
  And doesn't Frank include a nylon (or some sort) that wraps around the cable until the Y junction if it's silver-plated copper (it is still copper inside afterall)?
   
  Or am I mistaken?


----------



## zardon

mcee said:


> I thought silver-plated copper is the same as copper, just that it is silver-plated?




Yes, the name is a giveaway 

Dont think it changes the sound signature at all.


----------



## greenmac

This is the silver LOD Frank kindly made for me recently.
   
  The service was second to none with great communication throughout.
   
  In terms of build quality, I have owned several LOD's and this one is built as well as any of them. I specifically wanted a mini Via Blue connector which has extended the overall length of my set up which is made up of :
   
  Nano 16G
  Pico Slim
  UM Miracles
   
  All my music has been uncompressed to drive out as much quality as possible.
   
  I am sure there is still improvements to come from the LOD but I am delighted with the improvement to date, thanks Frank
   
  Bass is tight and vocals clearer than I could imagine


----------



## Toxic Cables

Nice rig, is that a Pico Slim.


----------



## DE Nefta

I'm also very satisfied about the sound and built quality of the cables. I tried a lot of wires, but the cables from Toxic Cables are the best in my opinion.


----------



## zardon

Quote: 





de nefta said:


> I'm also very satisfied about the sound and built quality of the cables. I tried a lot of wires, but the cables from Toxic Cables are the best in my opinion.


 
  What cables are you using?


----------



## DE Nefta

I made a LOD of it. I used the 22 AWG stranded silver plated copper wire from frank, a.k.a. Toxic cables. Very nice cable. I also tried the ALO 22 AWG copper cryo and the ALO 24 AWG SXC. But Toxic Cables is what I prefer


----------



## zardon

great to hear. Frank is a pleasure to deal with. he sent me some speaker cable for my new Epos Elan 35 speakers http://www.epos-acoustics.com/products/elan-35/ (dont shoot me, I know this is a headphone forum!). I need to get time to set them up with my Leben CS300X. I just got some new amperex and mullard EL84's for it.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





de nefta said:


> I made a LOD of it. I used the 22 AWG stranded silver plated copper wire from frank, a.k.a. Toxic cables. Very nice cable. I also tried the ALO 22 AWG copper cryo and the ALO 24 AWG SXC. But Toxic Cables is what I prefer


 
  Great job on the LOD, i was wondering which wire that was, when i saw the picture in the DIY gallery.
   
  By the way, that wire is 24AWG, i currently do not stock 22AWG wire.


----------



## DE Nefta

You're totally right Frank. It's the 24AWG. I'm constantly confused about the AWG number, because AWG the AWG number increases and the inches decreases. Sorry for this misunderstanding.


----------



## yellowblue

After 100 hours of breaking in my [size=small]Toxic Silver Poison cable sounds fantastic with my HD800s. I have a Eximus DP1 DAC which i use as headamp. The cable is more detailed and smoother than the Cardas cable I had before. It is not bright at all. It pairs well with the musical sweetness of the Eximus.[/size]


----------



## Falkirk Bairn

Got my 8 foot SPC sleeved cable for my Audeze LCD-2's from Frank last week.  They are well made and look good.
   
  I like the new sleeker Y junction housing.  The cable is significantly lighter than the standard issue Audeze cable.  I never feel it pulling the headphones as I did with the original cable.  I hope the fabric sleeving doesn't go fuzzy with time as I listen in bed and the cable lays on the bedding and the bedroom carpet and there might be some gentle rubbing.
   
  The sound?  It is definitely as good as the Audeze cable so if you are thinking of a replacement cable for the LCD-2's I would recommend the Toxic cables, if nothing else because they are lighter and more manageable.
   
  In addition, I can hear an increased detail level in higher frequencies and everything seems a little smoother and coherent to my ears.  I didn't want to do to much A/B comparison with the Audeze cable as I am a little paranoid with the long term durability of the "male" connectors inside the mini-xlr socket in the headphones and I want to change the cable as little as possible.
   
  I doubt if I will ever be able to afford Frank's top of the range cable   But I am happy with the SPC's.
   
  Sandra


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for your thoughts Sandra.


----------



## beaver316

Stumbled on this thread today after looking for an alternative LOD to use with my iPod. Im planning on getting one of your silver LODs frank to go with my setup. I have a Fiio E17 connected to an iPod Nano 2G with Sennheiser IE80. However i was kind of disappointed to see you dont have a cable for the Senn IE80, do you plan on making these? There's already an aftermarket cable for it though, the Silver Galaxy cable, but i've read before that it's not the greatest build quality,


----------



## Xymordos

The Universe and Silver Galaxy have terrible build quality. Each wire has 3 strands which are so thin that it'll break very easily.


----------



## beaver316

Quote: 





xymordos said:


> The Universe and Silver Galaxy have terrible build quality. Each wire has 3 strands which are so thin that it'll break very easily.


 
   
  Yeah that's why im really hoping there will be a toxic cable version made. The impressions here regarding build quality and sonic improvements of these cables really have me amped for a IE80 one (pun intended).


----------



## sjondenon

+1 for a Toxic Cable for the IE8 and IE80!


----------



## Toxic Cables

I do take orders now for the IE8-IE80 cables.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





xymordos said:


> The Universe and Silver Galaxy have terrible build quality. Each wire has 3 strands which are so thin that it'll break very easily.


 
   
  Offtopic, I've tried yanking mine apart and the solder points are bullet proof. Possible defect you have.


----------



## KingStyles

I like my toxic cable for my lcd3, but I really dont like that big heavy splitter that is used.


----------



## miragez

Any more reviews on Frank Silver Poison... ?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kingstyles said:


> I like my toxic cable for my lcd3, but I really dont like that big heavy splitter that is used.


 
  I mentioned on one of the threads several weeks ago that the splitter has now been changed for a light real Carbon Fibre one, the old splitters have not been used for over a month now.


----------



## KingStyles

Is that something that can be retrofitted now or would I have to buy a new cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kingstyles said:


> Is that something that can be retrofitted now or would I have to buy a new cable?


 
  It can be done but would involve quite a bit of work.
   
  Please email me regarding options.


----------



## weitn

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I do take orders now for the IE8-IE80 cables.


 
   
  Any photo of the cable for IE80?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





weitn said:


> Any photo of the cable for IE80?


 
  No, i don't have any made, will be the same as my IEM cable, just with IE8 connectors.
  I will take some pictures of the nest IE80 cable i make, i do have a couple orders currently of those.


----------



## ChrisSC

I'm a little sad, I just found out that the silver venom cable will only be offered in silver unlike the viper or scorpion.  Not a huge deal, but still I really like the look of the translucent blue cable pictured a few pages back and I'm a sucker for good silver.  Oh well, what can you do


----------



## Toxic Cables

It's the Silver Poison, not Venom and unfortunately the Poison is and will be, only available in clear, unlike the Viper and Scorpion.
   
  Sorry, but for the moment i have no plans to offer the Poison in any other colour.


----------



## project86

Just received the SPC Viper cable from Toxic Cables. It's a 24AWG braid, each section comprised of 50 strands of silver plated OCC 7N copper. I got mine in clear, but it will also be available in translucent blue or translucent black. This one has black connectors, but clear connectors are forthcoming.
   
  This is the second cable from the top in a line of 6 IEM cables Toxic Cables is launching. Other options will include the Silver Poison and OCC Copper Scorpion, and some others that I don't know about yet. The Viper sells for £105 for pre-orders. 
   
  I'm gonna use it for a week or so, then send it around to people who would like to check it out. Poetik is first on the list and we'll go from there. Veteran HeadFiers with good feedback only please!
   
  Please don't PM me about it quite yet. It's too early to get a list started. I'll update when I'm ready though. 
   

   
  This is the cable, paired with my Heir Audio 8.A customs. Sorry for the poor iPad camera!


----------



## cn11

So it is available with translucent black around the silver wire? I would love that so tarnishing wouldn't show. Is that option for section from the Y-split up to the earphones as well?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cn11 said:


> So it is available with translucent black around the silver wire? I would love that so tarnishing wouldn't show. Is that option for section from the Y-split up to the earphones as well?


 
  The silver wire is not available in trans black, it's the silver plated copper and the copper that are available in translucent black.


----------



## cn11

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The silver wire is not available in trans black, it's the silver plated copper and the copper that are available in translucent black.


 
   
  Ah, got it. That may interest me as well. Could you PM me with pricing, and availability? 
   
  Edit-
   
  Man, Frank is quite prompt with communication! My order is already in for the silver plated copper Viper, with translucent black. Shipping time is quoted at about 3 weeks from now. Looking forward to this. Kudos to great customer service.


----------



## bluzeboy

i  got a cable today for my Senn's 650  & i must say the Difference is amazing.
  kudos to frank


----------



## cogsand gears

I quite like the black over moulded conectors on the Viper cable - looks good against the Viablue at the opposite end.


----------



## Cryok95

Ahh... 24AWG is so bad ass.


----------



## rmappita

I`m bought this Pure OCC Silver cables from Toxic Cables to use with Alo RX MK3-B, Cypher Labs Algorithm Solo, iPod and my JH AUDIO customs IEMs balanced. Frank is been great and helped me with everything I needed! They look exactly how I wanted. I will post impressions and more pictures when I get them =)  




   
   
   

   
   
_*                                                 Rodrigo Pita *_


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





rmappita said:


> I`m bought this Pure OCC Silver cables from Toxic Cables to use with Alo RX MK3-B, Cypher Labs Algorithm Solo, iPod and my JH AUDIO customs IEMs balanced. Frank is been great and helped me with everything I needed! They look exactly how I wanted. I will post impressions and more pictures when I get them =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Those look really really nice. I look forward to your impressions


----------



## DE Nefta

That's a nice job of Frank. Just how we know him. I'm looking forward to your impressions too.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks DE Nefta.


----------



## project86

So I snapped some better pics for everyone. Once again, this is the Toxic Cables SPC Viper cable in 24AWG. Frank says he finds this one a bit thick, so he also offers it in 26AWG. I don't have a problem with it myself. 
   
   
   
  With Heir Audio 8.A

   
   

   
   

   
  Viablue connector is the newer, smaller kind, which works better in this application than the larger version. Here's a shot of the two types.

   
  My UM Merlin has recessed sockets, and the Viper fits well.


----------



## cn11

Beautifully made cable. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## kckc

Quote: 





project86 said:


> So I snapped some better pics for everyone. Once again, this is the Toxic Cables SPC Viper cable in 24AWG. Frank says he finds this one a bit thick, so he also offers it in 26AWG. I don't have a problem with it myself.


 
   
  Thanks for the pics. Considering I have both, I'm really looking forward to your impressions of the cable with the Merlin and 8.A.


----------



## stereophaser

Hey Austin,
   
  I recently just bought a cable from Frank for my HD800 and am really impressed with the quality of the cable. Real care and precision has gone int to putting it together. Sounds amazing...
   
  Just hope I don't be a foolish idiot again and trip over these and break them like I did to my original cable... 
   
  Little bit of a wait for them but all good things should be worth waiting for... highly recommend Franks Toxic Cables.


----------



## cogsand gears

Started up a new thread - http://www.head-fi.org/t/614919/toxic-cables-iem-cable-loaner-tour-uk-impressions#post_8467541


----------



## Staal

Really enjoying my JH16 with a "Scorpion" OCC copper cable from Toxic Cables. It's quite a beauty!


----------



## DE Nefta

A beauty it is, looks very nice.


----------



## Austin Morrow

I'm really loving the layering and instrumental separation on my Viper. Amazing for an HD650 cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> I'm really loving the layering and instrumental separation on my Viper. Amazing for an HD650 cable.


 
  Extremely glad you like it, Austin.


----------



## Staal

My review of the "Scorpion" OCC copper cable can be found here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/615171/the-toxic-cables-scorpion-occ-copper-iem-cable-review


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for the link and review.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





staal said:


> My review of the "Scorpion" OCC copper cable can be found here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/615171/the-toxic-cables-scorpion-occ-copper-iem-cable-review


 
   
  Looks nice!


----------



## Chefano

Hey Kabelmeister,
  Im interested in a cable for my IE80, wich one do you recommend ?
   
  Thanks
  best regards!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





chefano said:


> Hey Kabelmeister,
> Im interested in a cable for my IE80, wich one do you recommend ?
> 
> Thanks
> best regards!


 
  head-fi Rules forbid me from making any subjective statements on my own cables. Please email me.


----------



## KingStyles

Has anyone tried his interconnects yet?


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





kingstyles said:


> Has anyone tried his interconnects yet?


 
   
  Yes, Soon. Be patient, grasshopper.


----------



## longbowbbs

Mine should be here this week. Silver Poison for the HD 650's!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Mine should be here this week. Silver Poison for the HD 650's!


 
  I am sure you ordered a copper plated tin cable, that's what i sent you.


----------



## longbowbbs

No, I ordered the silver poison. At let that is what I thought I ordered from the eBay site.


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> No, I ordered the silver poison. At let that is what I thought I ordered from the eBay site.


 
   
  FYI, Frank was making a joke. copper-plated tin? I'm partial to lead-plated arsenic myself. Now _that's_ toxic.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





tomscy2000 said:


> FYI, Frank was making a joke. copper-plated tin? I'm partial to lead-plated arsenic myself. Now _that's_ toxic.


 
  Don't reply when your tired....Don't reply when your tired......(repeat as needed....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  I told him in the PM that I am expecting 30ga braided lamp wire......


----------



## SpudHarris

Im another fan of these wonderful cables.
   
  Mini Review of up and coming Viper (SPC) IEM Cable here


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for posting the link, Spud.


----------



## Cassadian

Wow.  Frank sure is a nice guy.  
   
  I recently ordered a Silver Poison IEM cable, today be exact, and not only did he answer all of my questions (except commenting on his own cables, which is logical), there was a slight hiccup in the transaction regarding finances and he was very understanding.  
   
  I can't wait to see the package arrive at the door!
   
  Edit:  By the way, I can't say enough about his response time.  I've heard horror stories about Whiplash Audio (let's not bring this up) and they were going be my first choice with their unique hybrid cable, but due to the promptness and ability to reply at all manners of times (I'm in Asian at the moment so when I reply in the afternoon and the morning there is a 14 hour difference from CST) I was convinced I was in good hands.


----------



## Kunlun

Silver Poison Review


----------



## longbowbbs

Just got back from the post office....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Look what I found in the mail!!
   

   
  Silver Poison's are in the house!!
   
  HTTP://photobucket.com/silverpoison
   
  I have them hooked up to the HD650's. I'll drop a review when they have some burn in on them.
   
  Thanks Frank!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Just got back from the post office....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Looking forward to your thoughts, hope you like them.


----------



## rsung

Hi Everyone, I’ve just received the Venom copper cable for the Sennheiser HD800, so I thought I’d share a few brief words and photographs about the cable.
   
  First of all, Frank at Toxic Cables is a great guy to deal with, because he always answered any queries I had in a very prompt manner (on a few occasions, he replied within a few minutes!). I had to wait nearly 4 weeks for the cable to arrive, so I’m happy to say it was well worth the wait. The cable comes in a good-quality metal case, and the cable was easily connected to the headphones. In use, the cable doesn’t feel heavy and the craftsmanship is high. After listening to a few of my favourite songs (mostly pop), the most obvious improvements I hear is deeper bass and clearer detail levels. The overall sound of the cable is smoother than the original cable, which has made the more brighter-sounding songs in my collection more enjoyable to listen to. To finish off, here are a few photographs of the cable:
   
http://i1151.photobucket.com/albums/o636/rsung8/ToxicCableVenom_1.jpg
http://i1151.photobucket.com/albums/o636/rsung8/ToxicCableVenom_2.jpg
http://i1151.photobucket.com/albums/o636/rsung8/ToxicCableVenom_3.jpg
http://i1151.photobucket.com/albums/o636/rsung8/ToxicCableVenom_4.jpg
http://i1151.photobucket.com/albums/o636/rsung8/ToxicCableVenom_5.jpg


----------



## longbowbbs

rsung, looking good! What amp are you using for the 800's?
   
  and Frank, what did I need to order to get the nifty cable case???


----------



## ChrisSC

Beautiful cable rsung, thanks for sharing!
   
  How are its ergonomics?
  Because its solid silver, do you feel you have to worry about over-bending it?


----------



## rsung

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> rsung, looking good! What amp are you using for the 800's?
> 
> and Frank, what did I need to order to get the nifty cable case???


 
   
  Hi longbowbbs, I'm using the Musical Fidelity X-CAN v3 with upgraded tubes, capacitors, diodes (all from Rock Grotto) and power supply (from Fidelity Audio).
   
  Quote: 





chrissc said:


> Beautiful cable rsung, thanks for sharing!
> 
> How are its ergonomics?
> Because its solid silver, do you feel you have to worry about over-bending it?


 

 Hi ChrisSC, I'm finding the cable to be a bit more rigid than the original cable but it's still quite flexible, so I'm still able to turn my head without feeling the cable pulling at me. Sorry I didn't make it clear that I got the Venom copper cable rather than the Venom silver one. However, Frank still advised me to be careful when handling the cable because of the solid core wire.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rsung said:


> Hi longbowbbs, I'm using the Musical Fidelity X-CAN v3 with upgraded tubes, capacitors, diodes (all from Rock Grotto) and power supply (from Fidelity Audio).


 
   
  Nice upgrades! The pictures on the Rock Grotto site are great. Someone is handy with the soldering iron!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





rsung said:


> Hi Everyone, I’ve just received the Venom copper cable for the Sennheiser HD800, so I thought I’d share a few brief words and photographs about the cable.
> 
> First of all, Frank at Toxic Cables is a great guy to deal with, because he always answered any queries I had in a very prompt manner (on a few occasions, he replied within a few minutes!). I had to wait nearly 4 weeks for the cable to arrive, so I’m happy to say it was well worth the wait. The cable comes in a good-quality metal case, and the cable was easily connected to the headphones. In use, the cable doesn’t feel heavy and the craftsmanship is high. After listening to a few of my favourite songs (mostly pop), the most obvious improvements I hear is deeper bass and clearer detail levels. The overall sound of the cable is smoother than the original cable, which has made the more brighter-sounding songs in my collection more enjoyable to listen to. To finish off, here are a few photographs of the cable:
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you for the impressions. Looking at the pictures, it seems the case says Viper on it instead of Venom, if this bothers you then please email me and i will have another sent out.
   
  The case is currently only available with the RC-4 and Poison Reference.


----------



## longbowbbs

The review is up!
   
http://www.head-fi.org/products/toxic-cables-silver-poison/reviews/7074
   
  Thanks Frank. These cables are wonderful!


----------



## rsung

Thanks for the concise and interesting review, longbowbbs, I'm glad to see you're enjoying the cable! Did you compare the sound of the cable brand-new out of the box and after the 120 hours of burn-in you've had on them?


----------



## longbowbbs

I did not do any critical listening out of the box. But I HAD to give them a go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A little burn in time seemed to tighten up the bass and settle down the higher treble. Still even out of the box it was a step up. Better now though!


----------



## cogsand gears

Thought I would post some work in progress pics of a Toxic Cables silver CIEM cable im making. Still awaiting a jack plug:

  Click for larger photos.
   
  The silver came out really well in the close up picture with the Y splitter - really beautiful stuff!


----------



## rmappita

*Just got it * 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   
_*                     Rodrigo*_


----------



## Toxic Cables

Nice work Luke, and very nice pictures Rodrigo, i wish i had such photography skills.


----------



## Windsor

Frank was kind enough to lend me one of his Pure Silver cables for the LCD-3 and here's a review I wrote about it: http://www.head-fi.org/products/toxic-cables-pure-silver-occ-cable-for-audeze-lcd-2-3/reviews/7094
   
  Thanks again, Frank!


----------



## MusiCol

Hi all, I am the happy recipient of what is the first of a new type of Silver Poison cable that Frank has made - and if you want one too, just get in touch with him. In it, all 4 conductors are insulated and sheathed individually, from tip-to-tip, as if each conductor were a complete Siler Poison cable! The connectors at the headphone ends are the classic black (left) and white, elegant Toxic Audio models. Heat-shrink, complete with company logo, strengthens the area where the cables emerge. The "Y" junction is also covered and strengthened by a judicious use of company heatshrink. To my mind this is the lightest and most user-friendly way to secure the joints. From the headphone ends, each pair of conductors spiral down and meet at the Y junction, beyond which all 4 individually sheathed conductors are held together in a perfectly formed 4-way platt which looks and feels superb. Completing the cable in suitable style is a beautiful Oyaide 6.3mm stereo jack.
   
  Although my cable still needs more burn in time, it is already producing miracles! I've been away from home quite a lot recently and am carrying my trusty pairing of Red Wine Audio modified "iMod" iPod and iBasso D10 to drive the LCD2's, and I'm amazed... That modest front end now sounds as good - if not better - than my home rig (see my sig below)!!! I have said elsewhere that an investment in better cable(s) can sound as good as changing a major component, and to me, this cable is proof of that belief!
   
  As mentioned earlier, I'm away from home at the moment but I'll post photo's as soon as I can - descriptions just don't do this cable any justice. But suffice to say that it is a work of art, with no visible imperfections - and the sound suggests that it is equally perfect on the inside! I am a very happy customer!
   
  PS. Apologies for any errors - I'm not a technical expert!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





musicol said:


> I'm away from home at the moment but I'll post photo's as soon as I can - descriptions just don't do this cable any justice.


 
   
  Please do post photos!


----------



## MusiCol

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Please do post photos!


 
  I'm really sorry about the delayed photo-posting, guys. Part of the reason I'm away from home a lot is that my computer has effectively died and needs a lot of work - and $ - to sort it out! So I'm borrowing computer time wherever I can... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Does anyone know if it's possible to upload photo's to this thread direct from an iPhone 4 -  if so, please can a knowledgeable person point me in the right direction?


----------



## Justin_Time

*[size=medium]Frank at Toxic Cables Is Getting Serious![/size]*
   
  [size=medium]I recently purchased two new cables from Frank of Toxic Cables.  I have spent the past two weeks listening to them through four headphones: the Hifiman HE-6 and HE-500 and the Audeze LCD2 and LCD3.  The performances of these amazing cables have exceeded all my expectations, which were quite high to begin with, so I am excited to share my experience with you.  These newly acquired cables were: [/size]
   

 [size=medium]8-ft Copper Venom Cable; OCC (Ohno) copper for Hifiman HE-6/HE-500 with XLR 4-pin connector for balanced amp and a 1-ft XLR-to-1/4-inch Furutech adaptor for single-ended amp. [size=small]Frank's Copper Venom is made from larger-diameter rectangular OCC copper wires. [/size][/size]
  
 [size=medium] 8-ft Silver Poison Cable; four-wire _pure_ OCC (Ohno) silver with silver XLR mini-connectors for Audeze LCD2/3 and silver XLR 4-pin connector for balanced amp plus a one-foot adaptor with silver XLR-to-1/4-inch Furutech for single-ended amp. Note:  Frank also offers an 8-wire Silver Poison, a thicker--it must be made with sleeving--and more expensive version of this cable. Frank's silver wires have gold in them to help with the bass.   [/size]
  [size=medium]   [/size]
  [size=medium]Each set of cable/adaptor came in an exquisite metal box in silver finish with latch and corner trims in chrome finish; the cable is safely nestled inside a velvet-lined interior.  The cable construction and termination are first-rate, as is always the case with Frank's cables. I had to wait a while to get the Silver Poison cable delivered as all XLR connectors are in pure silver and must be made on order. But let me tell you, these cables are well-worth the wait.  Sonically, they are the best cables in my possession for the HE-6/HE-500 (Copper Venom) and the LCD2/LCD3 (Silver Poison).[/size]
   
  [size=medium]*Disclaimer.*  The source, amplifier, cable and headphones are links in the sonic chain.  It is hard to isolate the "sound" of the cables and harder still to predict how they would perform in different systems.   I am merely reporting here what I heard when I used the Copper Venom cable with the HE-6/500 and the Silver Poison cable with the LCD2/3 in my systems ([size=small]main amplifiers:  RWA Corvina balanced, Melos SHA-Gold, V200 and V181 balanced).  T[/size]he improvements afforded by these cables were significant. Your results with different amps and headphones may differ. [/size]
   
  [size=medium]*Copper Venom/HE-6/HE-500*.  If you own a pair of Hifiman HE-6 (or Sennheiser HD800) the Copper Venom is in my experience the best match for these headphones. I have previously tried the HE-6 with silver-coated OFC, silver-coated OCC, Cardas OFC and Ohno-OCC copper cables from various sources with mixed success. I hoped for but did not expect the shocking improvement I experienced with the Toxic Cables' Venom Copper.  What the Copper Venom achieved with the HE-6 was dramatic: the glare and hardness were finally lifted from the midrange. The HE-6 sounded less fatiguing, more relaxed the way that I never heard them before through other cables.  The Copper Venom also added more bloom to the HE-6 bass without sacrificing much in tightness, the strength of the HE-6.  With powerful balanced amps (Red Wine Audio Corvina; Vioelectric V181), the combination Copper Venom/HE-6 produced visceral impacts that easily matched and sometimes surpassed that of the Audeze LCD3, and that’s saying something.  The HE-6 center image, usually a little vague, gained a tighter, more precise focus with the Copper Venom, while its soundstage--the bane of most headphones--remained deep and wide, superseded only by the impossibly spacious HD800.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]*Silver Poison/LCD-2/LCD-3.*  In my previous experience, the Audeze LCD2/LCD3 were not as demanding of cables and amps as the power-hungry HE-6.  So the level of improvement that the Silver Poison cable with all silver connectors brought to the LCD came nearly as a shock to me.  For all their positive attributes, the Audeze LCD2, and to a lesser degree the superb LCD3, suffer from two annoying shortcomings to my ears:  a constricted soundstage and a honking (for want of a better word) overtone to the sound--akin to the sound you make by cupping your hands over your mouth while talking.  This coloration was nearly--alas not completely--eliminated by the Silver Poison, something I could achieve only to a minimal degree with silver-coated OFC and OCC cables.  But, the biggest improvement to my ears was with the LCD over-ripe bass, which while still full, was noticeably tighter with the Silver Poison.  Consequently, the dynamic impact became far more apparent.  Also, with a more-controlled bass, the veil over much of the sound was lifted:  the LCD inner details became clearer and more articulated.  The soundstage also expanded a little.  The Silver Poison retains the intimate, front-row focus, a trademark of the LCD2/3 that makes these headphones such a joy to listen to with Jazz, but now the bigger soundstage adds more enjoyment to orchestral and symphonic music.  Undoubtedly, some rock aficionados will miss the (over?) ripe bass with the stock cable--I don't.  I find the now tighter bottom, clearer inner details, wider soundstage and bigger dynamic contrast with the LCD/Silver Poison, a more musical and most welcome improvement.  [/size]
   
  [size=medium]*Summary.* I found the Copper Venom/HE-6/HE-500 and the Silver Poison/LCD-2/LCD3 to be outstanding headphones/cable combinations, the best I have been able to achieve in my system to date.  These cables ain't cheep but the degree of improvement they bring has elevated the performance of my headphones to another level.  This is especially true of the much-maligned HE-6, which is now more than a match for the LCD-3--with the right amp, that is.  What you can achieve with these cables will of course depend on your system and your musical taste.  But you owe it to yourself to give these cables a listen.  I found these two new Toxic Cables offerings…positively intoxicating_.  _[/size]
   
  [size=medium]_Frank has really outdone himself this time._[/size]


----------



## zilch0md

Wow, Justin_Time!   That is a spectacularly articulate and credible review!   I possess Frank's Silver Poisons terminated for my LCD-2, but I do not possess your ability to describe what you're hearing, nor your experience with so many other cables and such high quality equipment!
   
  As I read your description of the Silver Poison with LCD-2, I could not find anything that runs contrary to my own experience.  Instead, you have only helped me to solidify that which I have experienced but have been incapable of expressing myself.   
   
  Thanks for that!  
   
  I sincerely hope more people follow the Toxic Cables path to audio bliss!  
   
  Mike


----------



## longbowbbs

I certainly have enjoyed my Silver Poison cables. Now that they have a few hundred hours on them the sound is wonderful. They are a terrific upgrade for my HD650's


----------



## Toxic Cables

Great review, thanks for posting. I will put the cheque in the post on Monday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The 8 wire cables are now also available without sleeving.


----------



## Bokyung

Are you still taking orders for IE80? Or has that been dropped?


----------



## umea101

I received the Cryo Pure OCC Stranded Silver cable for my HD600 the other day. Two observations:
  -) It is beautifully made.
  -) The difference to the stock cable is like night and day. Something like moving up to a component twice the price.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





bokyung said:


> Are you still taking orders for IE80? Or has that been dropped?


 
  I am, and they will always be available.
   
  umea101, Thank you, glad you like it.


----------



## Bokyung

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I am, and they will always be available.
> 
> umea101, Thank you, glad you like it.


 
  Oh sweet. I couldn't find them on your site so I just assumed haha. What's the pricing for these cables?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





bokyung said:


> Oh sweet. I couldn't find them on your site so I just assumed haha. What's the pricing for these cables?


 
  Not had time to list them yet.
   
  OCC Copper (Scorpion) £100. OCC Silver plated Copper (Viper) £110, OCC Silver/Gold (Silver Poison) £145 and the 8 wire Silver/Copper hybrid is £260.


----------



## Miller

I have just received my Silver Poison for my Shure 535ltd, and the first impressions are extremely pleasing. The sound opened up by quite a margin and got way faster. The stock cable must have been crappy and the Toxic a very nice one, just wondering why companies let a product go to market way below par.
   
  -Martin


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





miller said:


> I have just received my Silver Poison for my Shure 535ltd, and the first impressions are extremely pleasing. The sound opened up by quite a margin and got way faster. The stock cable must have been crappy and the Toxic a very nice one, just wondering why companies let a product go to market way below par.
> 
> -Martin


 
  Probably because of costs. Can you post photos of the new cable ?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





miller said:


> I have just received my Silver Poison for my Shure 535ltd, and the first impressions are extremely pleasing. The sound opened up by quite a margin and got way faster. The stock cable must have been crappy and the Toxic a very nice one, just wondering why companies let a product go to market way below par.
> 
> -Martin


 
  A member since 05 and your first post is about my cable, i am honoured, glad you like it.


----------



## Miller

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> A member since 05 and your first post is about my cable, i am honoured, glad you like it.


 
  And my second one as well .
   
  Here are a couple of pictures, 256GBSSD iMod/ALO LOD/pico slim/Toxic SP/535ltd
   

   
   

   
   



   

   
  -Martin


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





miller said:


> And my second one as well .
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures, 256GBSSD iMod/ALO LOD/pico slim/Toxic SP/535ltd
> 
> -Martin


 
  Man, that is a gtreat looking rig you got there! Beautiful.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





miller said:


> -Martin


 
  Beautiful! How do you like the 535's? I KNOW you like the Toxic's..


----------



## Miller

I don't want to get off-topic so let me put it this way, if Franks cable wouldn't have transformed them the way they did I would have got rid of them. I am mainly looking for the engagement not the HiFi, I do have a LP12 in my main rig, if this makes sense to you. Franks cable got me immediately hooked up with everything one could ask for, plus it adds some very nice HiFi attributes to the party.
   
  Well done, thanks Frank
   
  -Martin


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





miller said:


> I don't want to get off-topic so let me put it this way, if Franks cable wouldn't have transformed them the way they did I would have got rid of them. I am mainly looking for the engagement not the HiFi, I do have a LP12 in my main rig, if this makes sense to you. Franks cable got me immediately hooked up with everything one could ask for, plus it adds some very nice HiFi attributes to the party.
> 
> Well done, thanks Frank
> 
> -Martin


 
  I feel the same way about the cable I made for my TF10's with Franks OCC Silver.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





miller said:


> I don't want to get off-topic so let me put it this way, if Franks cable wouldn't have transformed them the way they did I would have got rid of them. I am mainly looking for the engagement not the HiFi, I do have a LP12 in my main rig, if this makes sense to you. Franks cable got me immediately hooked up with everything one could ask for, plus it adds some very nice HiFi attributes to the party.
> 
> Well done, thanks Frank
> 
> -Martin


 
  Thanks Martin, i am really glad you like the cable with them, i have a pair of SE535 here and they are indeed very nice, i received a pair of IE80 today also, so looking forward to hooking those up.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





miller said:


> I don't want to get off-topic so let me put it this way, if Franks cable wouldn't have transformed them the way they did I would have got rid of them. I am mainly looking for the engagement not the HiFi, I do have a LP12 in my main rig, if this makes sense to you. Franks cable got me immediately hooked up with everything one could ask for, plus it adds some very nice HiFi attributes to the party.
> 
> Well done, thanks Frank
> 
> -Martin


 
  I understand. What cartridge are you running on the LP12? I always enjoyed HO MC like my Dynavector 10X5.


----------



## Miller

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I understand. What cartridge are you running on the LP12? I always enjoyed HO MC like my Dynavector 10X5.


 
  I am using an Akiva.


----------



## longbowbbs

miller said:


> I am using an Akiva.




 I have never heard any of the Linn cartridges. I assume you are pleased with it. I have always admired the LP-12.


----------



## Sauntere

Hello,
   
    I am about to order a cable from Toxic for my Sennheiser IE80... I asked Frank and he says the Silver is the best one but before i      
  send the money i would like some other opinions...by the way i am not bothered about the cost) I already have a silver cable which i find just a fraction hard in the treble... Are Frank's cables typical of silver or can i safely assume his will be better than the norm..?  Te cable i currently have is the Galaxy Silver from Song's Audio.
   
    I really appreciate any feedback...  Thank you


----------



## Sauntere

Thanks but don't worry about the feedback... I went ahead and ordered anyway..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
     Can't wait to try it....


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





sauntere said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am about to order a cable from Toxic for my Sennheiser IE80... I asked Frank and he says the Silver is the best one but before i
> send the money i would like some other opinions...by the way i am not bothered about the cost) I already have a silver cable which i find just a fraction hard in the treble... Are Frank's cables typical of silver or can i safely assume his will be better than the norm..?  Te cable i currently have is the Galaxy Silver from Song's Audio.
> ...


 
   
  What's 'typical' silver sound like?
  Certainly not hard in the treble if its a decent quality. I feel quality is far more important with silver than with copper.
   
  I am a silver cable fan and have just ordered the Silver Poison for my HE6's.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





sauntere said:


> Thanks but don't worry about the feedback... I went ahead and ordered anyway..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You will be glad you ordered them...


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> I am a silver cable fan and have just ordered the Silver Poison for my HE6's.


 
   
  You won't be dissapointed. I have Silver Poison for mine and also my LCD-2.  Micro detail without a hint of glare, just perfect!
   
  I'm Nigel from Brum also (now in Kiddy)


----------



## ledzep60

When everyone bought these cables - silver poison. Did you all use - google checkout. The conversion rate comes to $262.77  This is really high compared to what Frank gave me for total in british pounds.  I that total correct?
   
   
    thanks


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





ledzep60 said:


> When everyone bought these cables - silver poison. Did you all use - google checkout. The conversion rate comes to $262.77  This is really high compared to what Frank gave me for total in british pounds.  I that total correct?
> 
> 
> thanks


 
I was just talking to you right, with the Oyaide on the HiFiMAN cable + international shipping, the total is £169, so at the current exchange rate, $262 seems about right.
   
  Thank you for your order.


----------



## ledzep60

yes, I saw the conversion tables. I forgot about the differences in currency. my mistake.


----------



## LugBug1

Another satisfied customer here! Got the http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HiFiMan-HE6-HE500-HE5-LE-HE4-HE300-6ft-Cryo-OCC-Stranded-Silver-Copper-Cable-/110911186133?pt=UK_Computing_Sound_Vision_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item19d2d264d5
   
  for my HE500's and for me it is a worthwhile upgrade. For one, there is very little noise at all when moving it around which is very important. It is clearly professionally made and does NOT look like it was made in a hurry (like some cables I have bought, no names mentioned). The sound, (always subjective ofcourse..) is noticeably smoother, deeper, fuller, and in a word "better". 
   
  Cheers Frank


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Another satisfied customer here! Got the http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HiFiMan-HE6-HE500-HE5-LE-HE4-HE300-6ft-Cryo-OCC-Stranded-Silver-Copper-Cable-/110911186133?pt=UK_Computing_Sound_Vision_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item19d2d264d5
> 
> for my HE500's and for me it is a worthwhile upgrade. For one, there is very little noise at all when moving it around which is very important. It is clearly professionally made and does NOT look like it was made in a hurry (like some cables I have bought, no names mentioned). The sound, (always subjective ofcourse..) is noticeably smoother, deeper, fuller, and in a word "better".
> 
> Cheers Frank


 
  Thanks, i am really glad you like it. I never rush my cables.


----------



## Staal

I'll be receiving one of Franks 8-wire IEM cables. Considering how much I enjoy the Scorpion and Silver Poison cables I cannot wait to share my thoughts on this new 8-wire model with the rest of you.


----------



## iJimmy

Does anyone know what the difference in sound is between copper, silver plated and silver wire?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





staal said:


> I'll be receiving one of Franks 8-wire IEM cables. Considering how much I enjoy the Scorpion and Silver Poison cables I cannot wait to share my thoughts on this new 8-wire model with the rest of you.


----------



## B[van]

after checking about in Frank's ebay page and website, couldn't find a link or anything for custom iems. oh well, email sent!


----------



## cn11

Got in a set of the Viper cable for my MG6Pro customs. I chose the Viper mainly because of the sonic benefits of the 'best of both worlds' of silver over copper. I opted for the translucent black jacket to prevent any oxidation from showing (which has been a huge irritation to me with any of my other custom cables, I can't stand that greenish-blue appearance), and I think it just looks outstanding. So far it's a bit early to tell how they're settling in sonically, but I would say I do hear some improvement in treble sparkle, and soundstage space, which is mainly what the MG6Pro needs help in.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





b[van] said:


> after checking about in Frank's ebay page and website, couldn't find a link or anything for custom iems. oh well, email sent!


 
  Sorry, i have been really busy with orders lately, i will try get them up on my eBay store this week, i am having a new website created so nothing new will be found there. If you don't find what you are looking for, it's best to email me.
   
  I have replied to your email.


----------



## B[van]

Hey Frank,
   
  Got your mail and PM. Apologies though, I only received your email few hours after I saw your PM. 

 On another note, anyone using the cables with an Heir Audio 4.A? What cables are you using and what are the changes to the sound? Thanks!


----------



## Cassadian

Wow.  The cable is absolutely stunning.  Pictures coming because words don't do it justice.


----------



## Cassadian

Wow.  The cable is absolutely stunning.  Pictures coming because words don't do it justice.
   
   
   
  ​   
   
   
   
 ​


----------



## jman06

Nice cables!  I can't wait until I get mine.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





cassadian said:


> Wow.  The cable is absolutely stunning.  Pictures coming because words don't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   Is that the silver or SPC?


----------



## iJimmy

Could anyone help me? 
  Quote: 





ijimmy said:


> Does anyone know what the difference in sound is between copper, silver plated and silver wire?


----------



## jasonho

Mine arrived today...


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





ijimmy said:


> Could anyone help me?


 
  Silver as a general rule gives you a more accurate sound reproduction, this can tend to sound brighter and thinner especially if you have a budget system. Copper can give a more coloured sound and can give the effect of warmth and more bass. Silver/copper is a bit of both. I've always favoured SPC or silver/copper.
   
  All depends on what you think your system would benefit from.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Silver as a general rule gives you a more accurate sound reproduction, this can tend to sound brighter and thinner especially if you have a budget system. Copper can give a more coloured sound and can give the effect of warmth and more bass. Silver/copper is a bit of both. I've always favoured SPC or silver/copper.
> 
> All depends on what you think your system would benefit from.


 
  Agreed. I find silver goes better with my amp as its pretty warm sounding.


----------



## Cassadian

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Is that the silver or SPC?


 
   
  Neither, although technically you could say it's silver.  It is their Silver Poison cable with up to 1% gold content and the rest is high purity silver.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cassadian said:


> Neither, although technically you could say it's silver.  It is their Silver Poison cable with up to 1% gold content and the rest is high purity silver.


 
  Yes, 7N Silver which has up to 1% 24k Gold added to it.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





cassadian said:


> Neither, although technically you could say it's silver.  It is their Silver Poison cable with up to 1% gold content and the rest is high purity silver.


 
  Sorry, should have been a little more specific in my question. I have used a fair amount of Franks Silver / Gold alloy cable for DIY.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Sorry, should have been a little more specific in my question. I have used a fair amount of Franks Silver / Gold alloy cable for DIY.


 
  Yet you have not purchased any cables made by me, i am quite disappointed


----------



## cogsand gears

Thats just the way I roll....I have too many cables already! Im going to have to find new and interesting ways to use them.
   
  3 different cables for one set of IEM's is probably too many. Isnt it?


----------



## SpudHarris

If I was as skilled as Luke I'd probably make my own also haha. I can't even get that round braid down yet....
   
  @ Frank, maybe not the right place to ask but a little birdy mentioned to me that you might be expanding your business and may be selling other stuff as well as cables? Is that right? If so what are you looking at selling?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> If I was as skilled as Luke I'd probably make my own also haha. I can't even get that round braid down yet....
> 
> @ Frank, maybe not the right place to ask but a little birdy mentioned to me that you might be expanding your business and may be selling other stuff as well as cables? Is that right? If so what are you looking at selling?


 
  If you all start making your own cables, how am i supposed to earn a living 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Your info would be right, i currently stock the entire line of HiFiMAN Headphones and Amps, including the new EF6.
  I am also the sole authorised UK dealer for Audio GD and have most of the Amp and DAC's in stock, a authorised dealer for Ibasso and stock only some of their amps currently, including the DX100 reference player, Calyx DAC, also stock both Klutz Designs and Room's Headphone stands and a authorised dealer for Furutech, Oyaide and Viablue to name just a few.
   
  Hope to have some Grado in soon.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *If you all start making your own cables, how am i supposed to earn a living*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If only I could teach myself to extrude insulation over very fine stranded high quality wires that I had refined to high purity.....Self sufficientcy beacons me!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> If only I could teach myself to extrude insulation over very fine stranded high quality wires that I had refined to high purity.....Self sufficientcy beacons me!


 
  Melt some PTFE and dip the wires in it, it's not that hard, and for Cryo treatment, leave the wire in the fridge freezer overnight


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> If I was as skilled as Luke I'd probably make my own also haha. I can't even get that round braid down yet....
> 
> @ Frank, maybe not the right place to ask but a little birdy mentioned to me that you might be expanding your business and may be selling other stuff as well as cables? Is that right? If so what are you looking at selling?


 
  Thanks Nigel 
   
  You will get there mate, once you have it your set!


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Your info would be right, i currently stock the entire line of HiFiMAN Headphones and Amps, including the new EF6.
> I am also the sole authorised UK dealer for Audio GD and have most of the Amp and DAC's in stock, a authorised dealer for Ibasso and stock only some of their amps currently, including the DX100 reference player, Calyx DAC, also stock both Klutz Designs and Room's Headphone stands and a authorised dealer for Furutech, Oyaide and Viablue to name just a few.
> 
> Hope to have some Grado in soon.


 
  That's great to hear Frank, we need more stockists in the uk. When my wallet is speaking to me again I'm sure to give you a nod for some Audio gd. Got one of their amps at the mo and they are very good.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Melt some PTFE and dip the wires in it, it's not that hard, and for Cryo treatment, leave the wire in the fridge freezer overnight


 
  Right, sorted! I may have a free hour over the weekend to give it a go. Got me some old copper from the lawn mower cable in the garage. Give it a polish first I recon. Lovely!


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> If you all start making your own cables, how am i supposed to earn a living
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow, didn't realise you were expanding quite to that extent!!
  This is amazing, the UK has been crying out for this for such a long time. Nice one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Do you have the EF6 in stock? This is my next target.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Wow, didn't realise you were expanding quite to that extent!!
> This is amazing, the UK has been crying out for this for such a long time. Nice one
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Yes, i have 2x EF6 currently in stock.


----------



## SpudHarris

I have a mate who loves my HE-6 and has been saving his dosh towards a set. I've told him to get in touch with you. Gonna sound cheeky but if he buys the HE-6 (or possibly HE-500) from you, will you do him a deal if he wants one of your cables to go with them? Sorry Frank I know your stuff is already good value but if you don't ask you don't get do you? An idea of costs would be great.


----------



## deaddingo

Hi All
   
  First time posting on here, but I just wanted to show a pic of the Viper i Talk cable I have ordered from Frank.   As soon as the cable arrives I will post some proper pics of it (I asked Frank to send me a pic of it as I am too excited about it).
   
   

   
   
  I have to say,  Frank never seems to sleep as he always answered my emails straight away (and I live in Australia) and he put up with all my emails and questions prior to me ordering it.
 Basically I was after a replacement for my TF10vi cable and I could not find one I liked anywhere.  After a few emails with Frank, he came up with the above.  As I am getting my TF10s reshelled at Unique Melody, I thought I would go for a good quality cable, and after reading all the reviews on here and chatting with Frank, I knew this was the cable to go for.
   
   
  I will add more pics and post my views on it when it arrives.
   
  Cheers
   
  Rich


----------



## SpudHarris

Welcome to the fold Rich....
   
  What a great 1st post, that cable looks beautiful mate and will look even more amazing connected to UM Customs. Looking forward to pics etc...
   
  All the best - Nigel


----------



## longbowbbs

deaddingo said:


> Hi All
> 
> First time posting on here, but I just wanted to show a pic of the Viper i Talk cable I have ordered from Frank.   As soon as the cable arrives I will post some proper pics of it (I asked Frank to send me a pic of it as I am too excited about it).
> 
> ...




Frank never sleeps! I get replies from him all the time from what has to be 4 am London time.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Frank never sleeps! I get replies from him all the time from what has to be 4 am London time.


 
  Bless him, overworked! shall we give him a day off..? now that I have MY cable


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Bless him, overworked! shall we give him a day off..? now that I have MY cable


 
   
   
Bog off!   I am still waiting for mine.
   
Now where's my whip.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I had a good 3 hours sleep today. If i sleep any longer, i would have to double everyone's wait time


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Bless him, overworked! shall we give him a day off..? now that I have MY cable


 
  No...that won't work..I have a 4 week wait on my HP-P1 LOD....Then he get's a full day off!...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> No...that won't work..I have a 4 week wait on my HP-P1 LOD....Then he get's a full day off!...


 
  Just for that, i will make you wait 4 months now


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Just for that, i will make you wait 4 months now


 
   
  Don't mess with the Kabelmeister!!


----------



## Darkbeat

Frank is a legend. Really looking forward to lavishing him with my money for his timely acquisition of Audio-GD goodies, which he's even putting his own silver wires on at no extra cost. 
   
  Thanks for your hard work and prompt correspondence Frank, your tiredness-induced generosity clearly knows no bounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (Also this thread is making me re-examine my previous position as a Cables Agnostic)


----------



## blazer78

Thank you Frank! Beautiful Silver Poison in my ears. Such Shakespearean moments.....
   

  A superbly packaged product, note how all that stuff fits nice and snug in the bag
   

  Armbands. awesome.
   

  The beautiful Oyaide Straight plug with Rhodium Coat
   

  Clear Overmolds. Spectacular.
   

  I love the fact that I didn't need to cut anything while unwinding the cables.
   

  The nice wooden splitter. Classy.
   

  With my Heir Audio 8.A
   

  Timeless design...
   

  Buy one.


----------



## LugBug1

Very nice Blazer78. How they sounding now?


----------



## blazer78

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Very nice Blazer78. How they sounding now?


 
   
  With a short A/B test within 15 minutes straight out of my iPhone, I'm noticing slightly more sparkle on the high end, and a slight more of something else (both in the bass and midrange spectrum), I'll need more time to find words to describe it ^^
   
  So far I've only listened to some soft rock tracks, I'll broaden the spectrum a bit more and give a better review on the sound changes.


----------



## rianchaos

Browsed through the web and i cant find any information about the IEM cables. Anyone care to show me where I can see the catalog for IEM relaterd products?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





rianchaos said:


> Browsed through the web and i cant find any information about the IEM cables. Anyone care to show me where I can see the catalog for IEM relaterd products?


 
  I do not have these listed yet, you can email me for prices and details.
   
  My email can be found on my profile.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for sharing the pictures Blazer, those are a beautiful set of customs that you have.


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I do not have these listed yet, you can email me for prices and details.
> 
> My email can be found on my profile.


 

 I'll do that maybe after i buy the cables you listed on ebay. So I know which one is sonically suitable for my setups.


----------



## blazer78

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures Blazer, those are a beautiful set of customs that you have.


 
   
  haha, and a perfect match with your cables =) I can already see the love and effort placed into your work when inspecting the physical build.


----------



## Henke

I've bought a Silver Poison cable for my HE-500 plus an adapter.
   
  And the improvement is amazing. I was happy with my CLAS + ALO RX MK3 + HE-500 to start with but boy was I wrong... There is nothing subtle about the change in sound. Everything feels better, clearer, more defined, details that was never there before, now... are. The cable isn't as stiff and not that much heavier either so its more comfortable to use and easier to handle than the stock cable. Plus Franks cable is built much better and will last longer. So now I have to listen through all my albums_ _again.
   
  I think Frank and his product is fantastic. And that is why I have a _big_ package arriving in a few weeks, from Frank, with some things that will most likely make me want to listen to my music again for even more details_. _That 35 pound package cannot get here soon enough...
   
  Thanks Frank.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





henke said:


> That 35 pound package cannot get here soon enough...


 
  EF-6?
   
  I so want an EF-6!! I have the EF-5 Hybrid and with the right Opamps it is capable of great things, makes me want to upgrade so bad.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> EF-6?
> 
> I so want an EF-6!! I have the EF-5 Hybrid and with the right Opamps it is capable of great things, makes me want to upgrade so bad.


 
  Ef-6 ?
  wish I had about £1200? to spend on an amp... snif.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Ef-6 ?
> wish I had about £1200? to spend on an amp... snif.


 
   
  Me too, I am saving hard though and will shed some inventory soon to help. Got a horrible feeling that I may suffer a set back after attending this meet with such a great range of stuff I'd like. I will try to stay focussed....


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Me too, I am saving hard though and will shed some inventory soon to help. Got a horrible feeling that I may suffer a set back after attending this meet with such a great range of stuff I'd like. I will try to stay focussed....


 
  Is that the cambridge meet? Wish I lived nearer, am from up north like. Would love to attend myself, especially with nothing left in my wallet (my LCD2's came this week..) be nice to try stuff and window shop with no sudden urges to buy haha
   
  Stay focused, the EF6 is one great amp from what I've read and it will fuel any headphone!


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Is that the cambridge meet? Wish I lived nearer, am from up north like. Would love to attend myself, especially with nothing left in my wallet (my LCD2's came this week..) be nice to try stuff and window shop with no sudden urges to buy haha
> 
> Stay focused, the EF6 is one great amp from what I've read and it will fuel any headphone!


 
   
  Yeah, Cambridge. Been around a while but never got to a meet as yet. LCD-2's are awsome pal, improved only by one of Frank's cables but not too shabby out of the box.
   
  I've got a bit of a trek also but recon it will be worth it and will stay over on the Friday or Saturday....


----------



## Henke

Nope not the EF-6. *grin*


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Yeah, Cambridge. Been around a while but never got to a meet as yet. LCD-2's are awsome pal, improved only by one of Frank's cables but not too shabby out of the box.
> 
> I've got a bit of a trek also but recon it will be worth it and will stay over on the Friday or Saturday....


 
  That's gonna be my next purchase, a Frank cable for the LCD2's. Just letting them settle in first and then I'll decide wether I want copper, silver, or silver/copper or silver/ gold.. too much choice!


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





henke said:


> Nope not the EF-6. *grin*


 
  mmm... 35 pounds (weight)... what could it be?
   
  1st to guess right wins a free cable of choice! (I'm sure Frank il be cool with that)


----------



## Staal

The 8-wire IEM cable is here. Pictures to come!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





staal said:


> The 8-wire IEM cable is here. Pictures to come!


 
  Seen it! Its a real beauty. Looking forward to your impressions! Are you going to be doing a comparrison betwixt the Toxic Cables and Whiplash 8 wire one?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> mmm... 35 pounds (weight)... what could it be?
> 
> 1st to guess right wins a free cable of choice! (I'm sure Frank il be cool with that)


 
  I would love to, but i am sure it would be against head-fi rules for me to do any promotions/competitions, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 got out of that one.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Hi Guys,
   
  I was called by Jude to say that there have been complaints by other MOT and members that discussions of my cables have been hijacking other threads, obviously the more posts there are about my cable the better it is for me, but then again, i don't won't to be stepping on any toes, so can i ask that discussions are kept to the appreciation thread or those that are specific to cable discussions.
   
  Thanks and hope you understand,
   
  Frank


----------



## longbowbbs

toxic cables said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was called by Jude to say that there have been complaints by other MOT and members that discussions of my cables have been hijacking other threads, obviously the more posts there are about my cable the better it is for me, but then again, i don't won't to be stepping on any toes, so can i ask that discussions are kept to the appreciation thread or those that are specific to cable discussions.
> 
> ...




Sorry...


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was called by Jude to say that there have been complaints by other MOT and members that discussions of my cables have been hijacking other threads, obviously the more posts there are about my cable the better it is for me, but then again, i don't won't to be stepping on any toes, so can i ask that discussions are kept to the appreciation thread or those that are specific to cable discussions.
> 
> ...


 
  Uh, yea, we've had some disagreements in the past, but seriously...What thread? I know recently in the LCD-2 thread 
  some cable recommendations were given out, incl Q, Norse, and Toxic. Would love to know what thread is just being run over by your cables.
   
  This is absolute BS


----------



## Toxic Cables

I don't think there is any real point in discussing this, i just wanted to say what i said in the previous post.
   
  Apologies if my posts sounded a little off, there is no nice way of asking customers not to post about your products.
   
  Recommendations should be fine i guess, maybe just keep it to threads where cables are being discussed already, if that's not OK then maybe someone can chime in and let user know what is.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I don't think there is any real point in discussing this, i just wanted to say what i said in the previous post.
> 
> Apologies if my posts sounded a little off, there is no nice way of asking customers not to post about your products.
> 
> Recommendations should be fine i guess, maybe just keep it to threads where cables are being discussed already, if that's not OK then maybe someone can chime in and let user know what is.


 
   
   
  Anyhow, I don't have a Toxic cable and have nothing
  to contribute. I just enjoy reading through this thread.
   
  Apologies.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Sorry...


 
  You have nothing to be sorry for.


----------



## longbowbbs

toxic cables said:


> You have nothing to be sorry for.




Totally true! I am rockin' with Awesome SP cables!


----------



## LugBug1

Anyways...
   
  heres my sliver/copper HE500 cables!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Anyways...
> 
> heres my sliver/copper HE500 cables!


 
  Gorgeous! Love the plug too...How are you liking the HiFiMan's?


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Gorgeous! Love the plug too...How are you liking the HiFiMan's?


 
  Thanks. Really like them, there such a great all rounder. Mostly use them for classical though, strings and piano sound superb. The new cable has added a little more fullness and authority highly recommended over stock.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Thanks. Really like them, there such a great all rounder. Mostly use them for classical though, strings and piano sound superb. The new cable has added a little more fullness and authority highly recommended over stock.


 
  Nice! I am looking forward to demoing the HiFiMan gear at RMAF in October.


----------



## Toxic Cables

@ LugBug1, Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





hannibaljazz said:


> Looks very nice, made by yourself or Frank?


 
  Thanks, and Frank made it. I couldn't make a cable. (well not the type you use for headphones anyway
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Steve Eddy

Since no names were named, and given how some peoples' imaginations can run a bit wild, I'd just like to go on record and say that none of the MOT complaints came from me nor have I had anything to do with any complaints that may have come from regular members.
   
  se


----------



## Toxic Cables

It's done and dusted, i would prefer not do start a discussion on the matter and put it behind and move forward.
   
  Continuing such a discussion would most likely get this thread locked, so let's end it here and continue with what this thread is actually for, appreciation of my cables


----------



## Steve Eddy

Fair 'nuff. I've already said all I cared to say of the matter.
   
  Appreciate away, folks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> so let's end it here and continue with what this thread is actually for, appreciation of my cables


 
   
  And bl**dy good they are too! Nice work on all the cables Frank.


----------



## Darkbeat

Anyone here know if there is a tangible difference between the sound of the various cables (pure silver, pure copper, etc)?


----------



## iJimmy

That's funny, I asked that on page 18:
  Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Silver as a general rule gives you a more accurate sound reproduction, this can tend to sound brighter and thinner especially if you have a budget system. Copper can give a more coloured sound and can give the effect of warmth and more bass. Silver/copper is a bit of both. I've always favoured SPC or silver/copper.
> 
> All depends on what you think your system would benefit from.


----------



## Darkbeat

Must have missed that, thanks. So silver/copper is the way to go for balance and/or if you have a hard time deciding things like me.


----------



## Kunlun

You can mostly ignore Lugbug1's general rule (not saying it isn't true elsewhere) when it comes to Toxic Cables' Silver Poison--it is both detailed AND has a nicer bass response and sounds more rich than the TWag, to use an example of a typical silver cable. So, I'd say it makes a good choice if you want to go silver. I'm sure Frank's other cables are great, too.


----------



## MickeyVee

I was looking for a good replacement cable for my HE400 and ordered the basic OCC copper cable from Frank. Just received them and have been listening for a few hours.  What a wonderful cable! Beautifully built, reasonably priced and quite nice sounding!  Not as exotic as some here but works for me.


----------



## neddamttocs

Quote: 





mickeyvee said:


> I was looking for a good replacement cable for my HE400 and ordered the basic OCC copper cable from Frank. Just received them and have been listening for a few hours.  What a wonderful cable! Beautifully built, reasonably priced and quite nice sounding!  Not as exotic as some here but works for me.


 
   
  Good to hear! Ever since you talked about this cable at the Toronto meet you've got me looking at one as well.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





neddamttocs said:


> Good to hear! Ever since you talked about this cable at the Toronto meet you've got me looking at one as well.


 
  If the NHL can't get its act together, we'll all need good sound to pass the time of another lock out.....Toxic's are awesome.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





darkbeat said:


> Anyone here know if there is a tangible difference between the sound of the various cables (pure silver, pure copper, etc)?


 
   
  This is up to your ears. I can hear a difference from cable to cable, however, you ears may not. It's like Bigfoot. I believe they exist, because I've had my own encounter, and some people don't, because there's no tangible evidence that they are actually there (which is completely wrong by the way).


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> This is up to your ears. I can hear a difference from cable to cable, however, you ears may not. It's like Bigfoot. I believe they exist, because I've had my own encounter, and some people don't, because there's no tangible evidence that they are actually there (which is completely wrong by the way).


 
  You just had to sneak that in there.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> This is up to your ears. I can hear a difference from cable to cable, however, you ears may not. It's like Bigfoot. I believe they exist, because I've had my own encounter, and some people don't, because there's no tangible evidence that they are actually there (which is completely wrong by the way).


 
  Well put.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Well put.


 
  x2, not sure about Bigfoot though.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> You just had to sneak that in there.


 
   
   
  Yes, I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Well put.


 
   
   
  Thanks you.
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> x2, not sure about Bigfoot though.


 
   
  I won't get into an argument, but we're only a few months away before the DNA study reveals it's a real, living hominid.


----------



## zachchen1996

toxic cable makes cables for the fitear togo 334 iem right?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> toxic cable makes cables for the fitear togo 334 iem right?


 
  Not yet, no.


----------



## zachchen1996

toxic cables said:


> Not yet, no.




Do you plan on making the silver poison for it eventually?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Do you plan on making the silver poison for it eventually?


 
  I am looking in to having an overmoulded cable made. Might be available in a few months, but no promises.


----------



## deaddingo

My *Viper i Talk* cable arrived from Frank last night.   I am more than pleased with it.
   
  I have quickly rushed to take some piccies of it to share with everyone (I got a bit too close with the flash, so will take some better ones later on if anyone wants them)
   
   



   



   



   



   



   



   



   
  I have connected it to my Unique Melody reshells of my UE TF10vi's.   I instantly noticed a difference between my old cable and the viper.   The sound is a lot brighter and crisper than with the original cable. 
   
  I hated the stock cable that came with the UEs (I went through 4 cables in less than 2 years), but no-one ever made a cable with mic & remote for them, until I saw a post near the start of this thread.
   
  My first impressions of the *Viper i Talk* when I took it out of the bag is that it feels a lot more robust cable (in a good way), while still maintaining its light weight and flexibility.  The Mic and remote are combined into one unit (unlike the stock cable) and is in a good location on the cable.   I have to admit, I have always used the remote a lot more than I do the Mic (I am a lazy bugger and don't want to have to take my iphone out of my pocket to start/stop my music (especially on flights)).
   
  The remote works the same way it did with the stock cable.
   
  1 click: play/pause (or answer/end call)
  2 clicks: Next track
  3 clicks: Previous track
   
   
  The actual sound quality between the Viper and the stock cable is noticeable, even to my un-trained ears.  The sound is a lot clearer and crisper across the board.
   
  The build quality alone if enough of a reason to get this cable over the stock one, however, the improvements in sound quality (even with my brief testing) makes it a no brainer.
   
   
   
   
  Edit:
  Sorry for the way I have posted the images, everytime I tried to use the insert image button, I got the following message


----------



## longbowbbs

Frank, I am going to Rocky Mountain Audio Fest in October. One of the things I want to spend time with are IEM's. I want to make sure I am considering IEM's that you make cables for. Do you make them for:
   
  JH Audio
  Unique Melody
  Ultimate Ears
  Heir
   
  Any that I am missing?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Frank, I am going to Rocky Mountain Audio Fest in October. One of the things I want to spend time with are IEM's. I want to make sure I am considering IEM's that you make cables for. Do you make them for:
> 
> JH Audio
> Unique Melody
> ...


 
  I believe Ultimate Ears uses a new socket on the UE18 and maybe others, i am not too sure, so my cables will not fit, otherwise they will fit the rest you have mentioned and any other IEM that accepts the same cable as those mentioned.
   
  I also offer cables for the, UE TF10, Shure SE535 and Sennheiser IE8/80.
   
  @deaddingo, Thank you for sharing the pictures, i am glad that you like them.


----------



## Xymordos

Ultimate Ears still use a Westone sized plug, but now their sockets are protruded from the CIEM. You can still plug the cable in, but there will be great risk of you breaking the pins.


----------



## longbowbbs

I am leaning towards the JH16's at the moment. I assume that the SP's would be OK for them?


----------



## Toxic Cables

The cables will work fine with any of the JH CIEM's.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The cables will work fine with any of the JH CIEM's.


 
  Great!


----------



## project86

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Frank, I am going to Rocky Mountain Audio Fest in October. One of the things I want to spend time with are IEM's. I want to make sure I am considering IEM's that you make cables for. Do you make them for:
> 
> JH Audio
> Unique Melody
> ...


 
   
   
  It's almost easier to list the IEMs that _won't _fit. As mentioned, the newer Ultimate Ears system is different. The transition was around the time the UE18 came out. All UE18 and UE Reference Monitors will use the newer setup. For the others (mainly UE4 and UE11), there are some floating around with the older style and some with the new.
   
  LiveWires used a different connection system. Hardly anyone has those though. Same with E.A.R. Inc. and their X5, X3, etc. Those are extremely rare. For everything else the standard "Westone" style cable will fit, meaning Toxic Cables will fit too.


----------



## longbowbbs

project86 said:


> It's almost easier to list the IEMs that _won't_ fit. As mentioned, the newer Ultimate Ears system is different. The transition was around the time the UE18 came out. All UE18 and UE Reference Monitors will use the newer setup. For the others (mainly UE4 and UE11), there are some floating around with the older style and some with the new.
> 
> LiveWires used a different connection system. Hardly anyone has those though. Same with E.A.R. Inc. and their X5, X3, etc. Those are extremely rare. For everything else the standard "Westone" style cable will fit, meaning Toxic Cables will fit too.




Handy to have the flexibility. When you buy nice cables it is good to be able to use them as much as possible.


----------



## mattny

Just got mines in - cable looks great, has solid construction and is very flexible. Burning in at the moment but noticed improved bass and instrument separation right off the bat versus stock cable. Thanks Frank!


----------



## headphone crazy

Guess what I just received, Toxic Cables silver poison for my LCD3, the 3week wait was somewhat long but well worth the wait.
For £140, it is very cheap considering the other cables I was looking at cost more and are copper which likely does not cost a 5th of what silver must cost.
Makes you wonder How frank can be making anything on them.


Thanks frank.


----------



## setamp

Has anyone done a comparison of the Silver Poison to the Venom (copper or silver) with the LCD2 ?  I would love to know how the Venom sounds and I own the Poison as a reference.


----------



## longbowbbs

headphone crazy said:


> Guess what I just received, Toxic Cables silver poison for my LCD3, the 3week wait was somewhat long but well worth the wait.
> For £140, it is very cheap considering the other cables I was looking at cost more and are copper which likely does not cost a 5th of what silver must cost.
> Makes you wonder How frank can be making anything on them.
> Thanks frank.




What other HP's have you been using? I am hoping to hear the LCD-3's at RMAF. For now the Hd650's and Frank's awesome SP's are working great!


----------



## ChrisSC

headphone crazy said:


> Guess what I just received, Toxic Cables silver poison for my LCD3, the 3week wait was somewhat long but well worth the wait.
> For £140, it is very cheap considering the other cables I was looking at cost more and are copper which likely does not cost a 5th of what silver must cost.
> Makes you wonder How frank can be making anything on them.
> Thanks frank.



 
 I was thinking of getting a pair for my LCD-3s, how do they sound?


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> I was thinking of getting a pair for my LCD-3s, how do they sound?


 
  x2
   
  for LCD2's. If you could give us any impressions versus stock would be helpful. I was going to go for the silver/copper that I have for my HE500's as this is very good indeed. But I feel the silver may be a better match for the LCD's.


----------



## zilch0md

LugBug1,
   
  The Silver Poison has truly liberated my LCD-2 Rev.1, relative to the stock ADZ-5 cables.  
   
  The shelved highs of the LCD-2 are gone, thanks to the "brightness" of the silver.  I really don't think copper would be as good a match for the LCD-2, unless you already have some other component in your chain that's bright.  With the Silver Poison, detail is improved across all frequencies.  And the weight and stiffness of the Audeze cable is replaced with a soft, flexible, cable that's so much more comfortable to wear - not to mention the eye candy!
   
  See my post and pictures on the first page of this thread:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread#post_8370786
   
  I've since bought a balanced-to-single-ended adapter cable for my balanced Silver Poison, so that I can use my balanced Silver Poison with single-ended amps, and I've learned that the Silver Poison alone makes a difference that can be heard independent of going from a single-ended to a balanced amp.
   
  Let me put it this way:   Just do it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
   
  I have yet to hear of anyone complaining about any of Frank's cables!   (Hopefully, I've not missed anything.)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And besides, with the price of silver and gold consistently rising, thanks to worldwide devaluation of fiat currencies, some day, eventually, you'll be able to peel off the insulation and sell your Silver Poisons for a melt value of $1,000.00 or more - with which to buy a few loaves of bread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
   
  Seriously, though, Frank can't offer them at these prices forever.  The cost of his wire is bound to go up.
   
  Mike


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> LugBug1,
> 
> The Silver Poison has truly liberated my LCD-2 Rev.1, relative to the stock ADZ-5 cables.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for that Mike, I think you've just sold them to me! (next payday Frank)


----------



## Tidus

Has anyone Silver poison or Scorpion paired with JH13 pro? Which one is better for these custom iems? thank you


----------



## headphone crazy

chrissc said:


> I was thinking of getting a pair for my LCD-3s, how do they sound?



The improvements with the sp was on par to upgrading to a better component then just a cable, I was very impressed.

 I was initially considering Twag or Q and after doing more reading I found comment from users who owned the sp and one or other of the 2 cables and all preferred the sp, yet I could not find comments from anyone saying they liked any other cable over the sp, so I was sold.

Thanks Frank, I will be in touch soon for the sp with silver contacts.


----------



## headphone crazy

longbowbbs said:


> What other HP's have you been using? I am hoping to hear the LCD-3's at RMAF. For now the Hd650's and Frank's awesome SP's are working great!




I have a ED8 which l will be sending to Frank to make them so can use detachable cable with them. He sent me picture of another he done and again I was sold.

The attention to detail on Franks work is breathtaking.


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





tidus said:


> Has anyone Silver poison or Scorpion paired with JH13 pro? Which one is better for these custom iems? thank you


 
   
  I have both cables and I use them with my JH16. While the JH16 is more bassy I do believe the 16 and the 13 share quite a bit of their sound. Feel free to ask if you have any specific questions


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





headphone crazy said:


> The improvements with the sp was on par to upgrading to a better component then just a cable, I was very impressed.
> I was initially considering Twag or Q and after doing more reading I found comment from users who owned the sp and one or other of the 2 cables and all preferred the sp, yet I could not find comments from anyone saying they liked any other cable over the sp, so I was sold.
> Thanks Frank, I will be in touch soon for the sp with silver contacts.


 
  Glad you like the cable, thanks for posting.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> LugBug1,
> 
> The Silver Poison has truly liberated my LCD-2 Rev.1, relative to the stock ADZ-5 cables.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The cost of the Silver wire has actually gone up twice already this year, i have eaten the extra costs myself, each time.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The cost of the Silver wire has actually gone up twice already this year, i have eaten the extra costs myself, each time.


 
   
  I think it's safe to speak for all of your customers when I say, thank you - we appreciate your generosity.
   
  Mike


----------



## longbowbbs

zilch0md said:


> I think it's safe to speak for all of your customers when I say, thank you - we appreciate your generosity.
> 
> Mike




+1 and we all appreciate the great value and quality


----------



## setamp

I agree.  The Silver Poison (the only cable I have directly experienced) is an excellent quality cable at a fraction of the price it could command.


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





setamp said:


> I agree.  The Silver Poison (the only cable I have directly experienced) is an excellent quality cable at a fraction of the price it could command.


 
   
  I hope so, I have one coming next week for my HE6's


----------



## longbowbbs

nigeljames said:


> I hope so, I have one coming next week for my HE6's




You will be very pleased!


----------



## setamp

My one wish for Toxic Cables is a better product description including sound characteristics.  I understand cables are system dependent and our perceptions are unique but it is difficult to part with hard-earned money without good information.  I use Silver Poison cables with my LCD2 and am curious as to how a Venom or Copper Venom would sound.  I have been reading as much as I can but not gleaned enough information to make a decision.  Hopefully, as there are more cables out in the market there will be better sound opinions - especially comparisons of the various cables within the Toxic line.


----------



## LugBug1

I've been a bit naughty.. I've bought a Toxic cable second hand from fleabay for my LCD2's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But in this hobby you have to grab a bargain by the horns! And (listening to it now) I can confirm that the SPC Audeze cable is another cracker! It has taken my new LCD2's to the next level. The sound character hasn't changed (this I'm pleased about) but what has changed is the clarity. The bass is even tighter and the treble smoother but much more detailed. This cable is now showing me how resolving the LCD2's can be, even with my modest system. I'm getting that 3D imaging more now, there is deeper staging and better speed (this is possibly because the bass is tighter and so there is less spillage).
   
  Another highly recommended cable from Frank.
   
  I'll still be buying a Silver Poison when my wallet is speaking to me again and will be able to do a comparison.


----------



## DamageInc77

I just ordered a 10ft Copper/Silver mix for my Audeze LCD-2 and I can't wait to get 'em!
   
  Right now I am using the stock cable, which is quite poor in my opinion. I really hope the cables from Frank will be an improvement.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> I think it's safe to speak for all of your customers when I say, thank you - we appreciate your generosity.
> 
> Mike


 
  No need to thank me at all, without all of you, i would be making nothing, so i should be thanking you.
   
  Thank You.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





headphone crazy said:


> Thanks Frank, I will be in touch soon for the sp with silver contacts.


 
  And i will be right here, waiting to take your money


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> I hope so, I have one coming next week for my HE6's


 
  Next week, you have another 12.3 weeks wait on your cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  @ Lugbug1, No point spending more on something, if you could get it cheaper elsewhere, is there. I am glad you like the cable.
  Just be sure to PayPal the amount you saved over to me.


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *Next week, you have another 12.3 weeks wait on your cable *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Funny...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> Funny...


 





 Your order will indeed ship this coming week, Monday/Tuesday, i just have several orders left before yours.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> @ Lugbug1, No point spending more on something, if you could get it cheaper elsewhere, is there. I am glad you like the cable.
> Just be sure to PayPal the amount you saved over to me.


 
  Will do


----------



## Henke

And I believe my mammoth of a package is on its way early next week as well... *grin*.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> I've been a bit naughty.. I've bought a Toxic cable second hand from fleabay for my LCD2's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yay!   I'm thrilled to hear that you are so pleased, having taken the plunge.
   
  Looking back at my very strong recommendation, I admit that I had some trepidation as to whether or not your equipment and hearing could support the benefits of a Silver Poison, but now I'm relieved of such concerns!  
  Enjoy!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Mike


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





henke said:


> And I believe my mammoth of a package is on its way early next week as well... *grin*.


 
  Yes, that will be sent on Monday, should be delivered Friday.
   
  I am testing the 7.1 now to make sure it is all working as it should, so that and all the cables will be with you soon.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Yay!   I'm thrilled to hear that you are so pleased, having taken the plunge.
> 
> Looking back at my very strong recommendation, I admit that I had some trepidation as to whether or not your equipment and hearing could support the benefits of a Silver Poison, but now I'm relieved of such concerns!
> Enjoy!
> ...


 
  It's the Silver plated copper cable that I have my friend, I'll be buying the Silver Poison sometime in the future. But if it is better than the SPC then I'll be very happy indeed thanks!


----------



## Henke

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yes, that will be sent on Monday, should be delivered Friday.
> 
> I am testing the 7.1 now to make sure it is all working as it should, so that and all the cables will be with you soon.


 
  Fabulous! So glad you had that Audio GD Reference 7.1 _and_ pimped with your cables! I'm so looking forward to next week...


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





henke said:


> Fabulous! So glad you had that *Audio GD Reference 7.1* _and_ pimped with your cables! I'm so looking forward to next week...


 
  Ah! So thats what it was...


----------



## Henke

Yup!


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





henke said:


> Fabulous! So glad you had that Audio GD Reference 7.1 _and_ pimped with your cables! I'm so looking forward to next week...


 
   
  You are going to be in for a_ REAL_ treat. 
   
  That said, I need to pick up some toxic cables for myself someday.


----------



## Henke

This is actually the first DAC I've ever bought, apart from the portable CLAS. I'm expecting a big difference.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> You are going to be in for a_ REAL_ treat.
> 
> That said, I need to pick up some toxic cables for myself someday.


 
  Rumor has it that Frank is still accepting orders...That is what I heard...


----------



## Staal

As promised here is a few pictures of the 8-wire hybrid IEM cable. Sorry about the quality, I'm no photographer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

  The cable came in a classy storage box!
   

  Amp-straps included!
   

   

   

   

   
  I plan on doing a review as well as a comparison with the Whiplash Audio 8-wire hybrid. The cable is currently with head-fi user Sorensiim who wanted to try out a few different cables and hopefully he can contribute with his thoughts on this cable and it's synergy with his Heir 8.A


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





staal said:


> As promised here is a few pictures of the 8-wire hybrid IEM cable. Sorry about the quality, I'm no photographer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Gorgeous!  What IEM are you using with them?


----------



## Staal

I'm using them with the JH16. I also have a set of reshelled TF10 and while it may not make much sense speaking about cable synergy between a premium cable and a budget CIEM I think I might still write down a bit about that in case it's relevant to anyone.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for the pictures, Staal. Looking forward to reading your thoughts.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> It's the Silver plated copper cable that I have my friend, I'll be buying the Silver Poison sometime in the future. But if it is better than the SPC then I'll be very happy indeed thanks!


 
   
  Yes, but I'm still relieved that you possess the experienced ears with which to discern an improvement over the stock Audeze cables.  (I'm always disappointed when someone says they can't hear a difference that I can easily hear.)
   
  Thanks!
   
  Mike


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Yes, but I'm still relieved that you possess the experienced ears with which to discern an improvement over the stock Audeze cables.  (*I'm always disappointed when someone says they can't hear a difference that I can easily hear.)*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mike


 
   
  Thanks and same here, for me a good cable is as important as any part of the audio chain. Why anyone would spend a fortune on fantastic state of the art amps, dacs and headphones etc.. only to use cheap poor quality cables to carry the all important signal is beyond me.


----------



## Toxic Cables

For those in the UK, i thought i would post this here, i hope i am not breaking any forum rules doing so. UK 2012 head-fi meet.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/601003/uk-2012-head-fi-meet-september-15th-cambridgeshire


----------



## Sauntere

I am pleased to say my Silver Poison IEM cables are on their way but they seem to be on a tour of europe.. Tracking says they have gone from the U.K to Paris and then back to the U.K.
   
   I hope the site seeing is good... No problem though..


----------



## Kunlun

Comparison between the Silver Poison and TWAg is up.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





sauntere said:


> I am pleased to say my Silver Poison IEM cables are on their way but they seem to be on a tour of europe.. Tracking says they have gone from the U.K to Paris and then back to the U.K.
> 
> I hope the site seeing is good... No problem though..


 
  Maybe they will take pictures of the trip...


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





kunlun said:


> Comparison between the Silver Poison and TWAg is up.


 
  Nicely done Kunlun! We are both experiencing the same benefits from the SP's!


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





sauntere said:


> I am pleased to say my Silver Poison IEM cables are on their way but they seem to be on a tour of europe.. Tracking says they have gone from the U.K to Paris and then back to the U.K.
> 
> I hope the site seeing is good... No problem though..


 
   
  Don't you now we have to run everything pass the EU nowadays.


----------



## Sauntere

No sense of direction whatsoever... Don't they know Australia is south....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
 
 29/08/2012 04:27:00 In transit - PARIS FR   29/08/2012 04:01:00 Departed FedEx location - PARIS FR   29/08/2012 03:00:00 Arrived at FedEx location - PARIS FR   29/08/2012 03:00:00 In transit - PARIS FR   28/08/2012 19:00:00 Arrived at FedEx location - PARIS FR   28/08/2012 09:12:00 In transit - POYLE GB   28/08/2012 06:42:00 In transit - POYLE GB   28/08/2012 00:58:00 In transit - STANSTED GB   27/08/2012 23:45:00 In transit - STANSTED GB   27/08/2012 21:13:00 In transit - STANSTED GB   27/08/2012 15:30:00 In transit - STANSTED GB   25/08/2012 23:18:00 Departed FedEx location - PARIS FR   25/08/2012 22:41:00 In transit - PARIS FR   25/08/2012 19:43:00 Arrived at FedEx location - PARIS FR   25/08/2012 10:15:00 In transit - STANSTED GB   24/08/2012 19:05:00 Left FedEx origin facility - BECKTON GB   24/08/2012 17:29:00 In transit - BECKTON GB   24/08/2012 13:09:00 Picked up - BECKTON GB   22/08/2012 14:19:11 Shipment information sent to FedEx  
 [th] Timestamp[/th] [th] Description[/th] [th] Details[/th]  



   







    A week of going around in circles....   Not Franks fault at all of course but it is amusing... That is as long as it eventually arrives here...


----------



## Henke

Yeah. My package is soon on its way to me but yesterday the tracking site said "Voided information". After emailing Frank asking what was up, he got back, quickly, saying that they never came to pick up the package and that it was wrong - he never voided any package or delivery. So he should clear things up.
   
  A few moments later an email poped up with an apology, not from Frank, but from the delivery company. Frank, also, got back to me and said what had happened.
   
  So, all in all, as always, very _very_ good customer service from Frank and now I'm just waiting for them to pick up the package from Frank.
   
  Lets hope mine doesn't take the same pinball route as poor Sauntere...


----------



## Toxic Cables

snip


----------



## Henke

The package is on its way..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





henke said:


> The package is on its way..


 
  Don't break your back lifting it.


----------



## Ethan1250

Probably the wrong place to post this but I'm having the same issues in the United Kingdom with our post office and things arriving from the USA being held in customs then at the local post office half a mile from me, who send me a letter first class which takes 4 days to reach me saying that I have 20 days to collect same - pay the bloody admin fee.... Which arrives the day I fly out on holiday .... However Master Kablemeister Toxic has just supplied me with some of his cables for use with my first "audiophile portable rig" 

I running an AlgoRythmn Solo through a c421 from JDs labs fame I had been using a Ibasso Cobra tacked onto my iPod although good it didn't provide the sense of space that the JDS C421 gives or smoothness I found it a liitle bright. 

The addition of the Solo gave the whole thing a further dimension but my interconnects some Kimber cable and the supplied Solo cable. Although providing further insight into the music was not the most elegant of solutions. I'd read some good reports on here about Franks cables and a set he built for a gentlemen called Rodriguez looked as they say in England the dogs ... Doo dah's . 

The timescale given to Frank was not the best as I wanted them for my Jollies - holidays in English parlance... Some macinations with the post overcome ... My cables arrived the work man ship is superb as for the sound quality .... I was blown away . Now I dont have "golden ears" I'm sixty two for Gods sake and the lovely Catherine despairs of my search for aural nirvana - but Frankie boys handy work delivers and them some... How an some twisted wire make such a difference ... But it does and at my age cynicism set in ten years ago .... I have been blown away by the difference in the sound I am hearing .... I would love to understand the physics behind the noticeable difference .. And before any body thinks or implies otherwise I have no material connection with Toxic apart from being a delighted customermy next purchase will be some head phone cables.... 

I have some freinds real musicians two quite gifted who enjoy my stereo and my music and had heard my rig pre Toxic and like me doing a before and after blind listening test agreed Toxic is definately habit forming.

On a more interesting not sitting by the pool side was a guy in hiis mid twenties listing to his music on an iPod touch and a set of Dr Dre Beats ...I saw him watching me connect my rig ....more out of devilment than altruism I connected his touch to the Solo and the JDS c421 the look on his face was brilliant he probably had never heard his cans or his music sound like that 
..... I showed him a couple of web sites including this one .... This is a fortunate person with money .... But he was amazed ... 

This has been an excellent holiday a 160gb Classic full to 148 al my favourite music in place like I've never heard it before.... Frank you really are a Cablemeister. 

Ethan 1250


----------



## zilch0md

Yeehaw!  (as we say in Texas...)
   
  Another happy Toxic Cables customer!


----------



## longbowbbs

Ethan, at 51 years old and over 40 of them as a metal fan, I appreciate that sometimes you wonder if the ears still work...(I know my lovely Christine really wonders...Subjective husband hearing?) I am also a big Toxic fan. Frank builds great cables and has a no holds barred service ethic. Glad to see you have joined the club.
   
  Welcome to it!


----------



## LugBug1

Great first post Ethan1250 and welcome to head-fi.  Also, if that isn't proof about Franks magic cables then I don't know what is! I think anyone who can't hear the difference between good cables and bad needs to find a diffferent hobby.
   
  I'm 41 (since we are giving our ages away) and I hope my ears are still working as good in another twenty years or so..(_turning my Jazz down a little__



_)


----------



## Xymordos

Hey Frank, do you make cables with the new UE connectors? Your silver poison burned in sounds really nice now, but I can't use them with my new UERMs...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Delete.


----------



## Duncan

Well, Kudos to Frank, my Silver Poison came through for the HD800s yesterday - and whilst i'm not prepared yet to say how it sounds in comparison to the stock cable = on looks alone it scores really highly 
   
  A really well made, and good looking cable, color me impressed twice, and that is before I've even listened to it


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





duncan said:


> Well, Kudos to Frank, my Silver Poison came through for the HD800s yesterday - and whilst i'm not prepared yet to say how it sounds in comparison to the stock cable = on looks alone it scores really highly
> 
> A really well made, and good looking cable, color me impressed twice, and that is before I've even listened to it


 
  Thanks Duncan, looking forward to your thoughts once you have had a chance to listen. 3am and your still up.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





sauntere said:


> No sense of direction whatsoever... Don't they know Australia is south....


 
   
   
  That is Fedex for ya!


----------



## Xymordos

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks for posting Ethan, extremely glad you like the cable and happy to see they arrived before you left on holiday.
> 
> Xymordos, i believe my IEM cables do fit the UERM, but i do not have the proprietary connectors UM use, i have asked around, but no one makes them, only way would be to have my own mould made for overmoulding and that's not cheap.


 
  Thats a shame ): Yes they do fit, but they will stick out from the IEM so far that it is extremely likely to break either the pin or the socket...So it's safer for me not to use them.


----------



## Duncan

I have to say, early impressions of the Silver Poison are great, a hugely cliched term when it comes to Sennheisers, however I swear that listening to Frank's cable, compared to the stock cable. that a veil has been lifted across the whole tone, especially - to me, being very mid-centric, in the mids where they sound more alive - although the very first clear difference I heard was more treble definition / bite / clarity...
   
  This is with only a few hours on the clock, so the real test / opinions will come in a couple of weeks time - However, I cannot imagine my impressions will degrade between now and then,
   
  I deliberately haven't mentioned soundstage at this time, as I am still pretty darned new to the HD800s as it is, so will need to A/B when I'm fully accustomed to them to hear if I can hear a difference in soundstage as well as tonal balance / power....
   
  I guess, in the case of the HD800, that it must definitely be considered that Sennheiser charge the same, if not slightly more money for a replacement stock cable than what Frank charges for the Silver Poison - with that in mind, and knowing that most of us here are tweakers - this cable to me is a no-brainer...
   
  It is funny that when I bought the WireWorld Ultraviolet I was scorning spending £50 on a USB cable, and now here I am with a custom headphone cable - in both instances differences were noted, for the better - so - a happy camper all around 
   
  [Edit] Frank - I wonder why I was up half the night, lol - might be something to do with having a new cable to play with lol - Thanks again for your stellar customer service!


----------



## Sauntere

Well i am very pleased to say that my cable has arrived. It is beautiful looking and is superbly made.. I had a brief listening session last night and noticed a light change in the sound over the course of a couple of hours... Cable burning in or my brain burning in ? .. not sure which but it is a definite improvement over my previous Silver cable...
   
    Thanks Frank for your excellent service and a terrific product,


----------



## longbowbbs

Gratuitous TC reference in another thread.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/617241/audioquest-dragonfly-review-affordable-outstanding-tiny-dac-amp/510#post_8662536


----------



## nigeljames

My balanced Silver Poison HE6 cable arrived on Thursday and it has around 15 hours burn in so far.
   
  I have had headphone cables before, Equinox and Silver Dragon for my long gone HD650's, ALO cable for Ultrasone ALO-780's and currenly use the TWAG2 cable on my LCD2.2's but I have never heard the quality of improvements the SP has made to the HE6's.
   
  I have always wondered if my Master-6 really had the power to drive the HE6's fully because they never sounded like I have read many times. They have always sounded warm,laid back but also somewhat congested and lacking energy. Exactly the opposite that I would of expected given other peoples experiences especially as I use almost exclusively pure silver cables in my system ( yes I love silver cables! )
   
  However now the SP has replaced the only weak link in the chain and the HE6's have exploded into life. Suddenly there's life and energy,clarity and detail to die for.
  The soundstage had opened up considerably. From hour 1 the congested feeling I had has completely gone. The sound now sounds completely free and dynamically unrestricted. Bass does not seem to be any deeper but is clearly faster, tighter and more dynamic. High frequencies now soar from the mix without harshness where before they were quite muted. I now know the Master-6 is without a doubt a stunning amp for the HE6's.
   
  The HE6's were my 3rd choice phone after the LCD2.2 and Beyer T1 but now without doing a direct comparison I would put it above the T1's which I also love and level with the LCD2.2 which are truly stunning with the NFB-7/Master-6.
  I was thinking of selling the HE6's to help finance another amp (not a Master-6 replacement) but they are now going nowhere. I was thinking of trying a speaker amp, not any more!
   
  Its hard to imaging a cable replacement making this much of a difference, certainly none of the other cables I have ever tried (with the possible exception of the TWAG because I never compared it to the original) have made anywhere near this level of improvements.
  The stock HE6 cable is certainly a weak link, a bottleneck to maximun performance of the HE6's especially when a high quality DAC and amp with plenty of power is used. The Silver Poison is transparent enough to let ALL the quality of my dac/amp through and I love it!
  Now if only I had a SP cable for my LCD's to compare to my TWAG2!
   
  Thanks Frank for a great cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Great review, glad you like the cable. Thanks Nigel.


----------



## Rawdawg3234

Purchased some toxic viper cables for my 650's about a month ago and I've been so busy enjoying them I completely forgot to post a review.
The difference in the toxics from stock is immediately heard and they've gotten better with usage. 
They are beautifully designed cables that bring a much needed quality feel to the 650's.
I can't recommend them enough and frank is a real professional. Will always answer your emails in a timely fashion.. My order was exactly what I wanted.
Thanks again..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





duncan said:


> I have to say, early impressions of the Silver Poison are great, a hugely cliched term when it comes to Sennheisers, however I swear that listening to Frank's cable, compared to the stock cable. that a veil has been lifted across the whole tone, especially - to me, being very mid-centric, in the mids where they sound more alive - although the very first clear difference I heard was more treble definition / bite / clarity...
> 
> This is with only a few hours on the clock, so the real test / opinions will come in a couple of weeks time - However, I cannot imagine my impressions will degrade between now and then,
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the first impressions, Duncan. Looking forward to hearing what you have to say after a couple of weeks listening.


----------



## complin

Afraid I have to disagree with you here "transformed" is IMHO rather an over the top adjective.
  I'm not saying that different cables and valves dont make a difference, but in my opinion it is fairly subtle, although in some cases worth while.
  The prices charged for some of this stuff by some manufacturers, like some interconnects can only be described as obscene and is just Foo.
   
  At least the Toxic products seem to be good quality and value for money
  Quote: 





zardon said:


> Amuses me when i read that people say spending money on cables is a waste of time. A good headphone can be transformed into something great, with the right cable. Same with a tube amplifier - get the right tubes and the sound is transformed.
> Everything in the link has to be good to get the most from it. Simple rule of thumb.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





complin said:


> Afraid I have to disagree with you here "transformed" is IMHO rather an over the top adjective.
> I'm not saying that different cables and valves dont make a difference, but in my opinion it is fairly subtle, although in some cases worth while.
> The prices charged for some of this stuff by some manufacturers, like some interconnects can only be described as obscene and is just *Foo*.
> 
> At least the Toxic products seem to be good quality and value for money


 
   
  Foo is my cats name!


----------



## Cassadian

Unfortunately due to the fact that university takes precedence over Head-Fi (I would beg to differ, but facts are facts) I am relinquishing ownership of my Silver Poison Silver/Gold alloy cable made by Frank.  With all respect due to Frank and the amazing craftsmanship on his cable, I was only able to use it as eye candy because I was unable to create the funds to purchase a CIEM (I was a little bit trigger happy ).  If I ever decide to purchase another after-market cable I'll definitely choose Toxic Cables again as the service and craftsmanship were top notch.
   
  The cable was not used at all, PM for details.
   
  I am in no way selling this cable because I was dissatisfied with the product or service but rather due to money issues.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





complin said:


> The prices charged for some of this stuff by some manufacturers, like some interconnects can only be described as obscene and is just *Foo*.
> 
> At least the Toxic products seem to be good quality and value for money


 
   
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> *Foo* is my cats name!


 
  Some *Foo* for thought there.. (yes really bad I know.. but I have to get my post count up somehow if I'm to be a headphone supremus before the next milenium
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Some *Foo* for thought there.. (yes really bad I know.. but I have to get my post count up somehow if I'm to be a headphone supremus before the next milenium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Arrrgh!....


----------



## mikel

Hello Duncan
   
  I am also new to the HD800 and am curious if you have any additional feedback about the Poison cable you bought from Toxic Cables.
  Especially what the differences are to the stock cable.
   
  My current impression is that the seems to be some kind of veil (very subtle) in the soundstage. I wounder if this could be improved with this cable.
   
  Many thanks
   
  Mikel


----------



## maguire

Hey Frank when are you going to get your website up to date with all these IEM cables prices etc? Do you do a silver Poison/ copper dual hybrid cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Hey Frank when are you going to get your website up to date with all these IEM cables prices etc? Do you do a silver Poison/ copper dual hybrid cable?


 
  Sorry, i am having a new website made, the company is just waiting for me to provide them with pictures and descriptions so they can complete it. I have not had the time recently to do all this, and hope to have the new site up and running in the next 4 weeks, you can contact me for the IEM cable prices if you need to know them, or anything else.
   
  I have an 8 wire Silver Poison/Scorpion cable available, or are you referring to a 4 wire version?


----------



## Duncan

Quote: 





mikel said:


> Hello Duncan
> 
> I am also new to the HD800 and am curious if you have any additional feedback about the Poison cable you bought from Toxic Cables.
> Especially what the differences are to the stock cable.
> ...


 
  Hi Mikel,
   
  Yes, I would say there is a subtle difference in soundstage / soundscape between the Silver Poison, and the stock cable - it isn't as big a difference as say a speaker setup and toeing in, and then out, but definitely there - opens up the sound that little bit more, and makes the whole experience that little bit more enjoyable 
   
  Oh, btw - welcome to Head-Fi, sorry about your wallet!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (As mentioned in my past post, further - more formal impressions will be coming soon).


----------



## maguire

Yes Frank, I believe its the one I was thinking about. ( wire Silver Poison / Scorpion Cable ) . Thanks also about the website progress.


----------



## mikel

Hello Duncan
  Thanks for your feedback.
   
  And year, the wallet is indeed a bit lighter...... 
  But I think the HD800 is really worth it.
   
  The cable I am looking for should take away some of the treble harshness.
  So for example, if I would go for a copper cable, I fear loosing some of the nice detail.
  So a silver cable seems (like the Silver Poison) seems like a good choice for the HD800.
   
  I will wait for the cable purchase and hope to hear soon back from you with further feedback about the cable 
   
  Cheers, Mikel


----------



## Duncan

Mikel,
   
  In terms of the treble, as I noted in my initial impressions (which are - at this time, still valid), there is extra treble _detail_ (that was the very first thing I noticed) - However, the cable (_any_ cable) will not take away from a bad recording (Nirvana's Nevermind springs to mind as an album I would love to love but cannot!)...
   
  Do you have any particular tracks in mind that you are very familiar with, that I can A/B with an element of authority, rather than very mild analogies that don't really mean much?


----------



## complin

There is generally a treble issue which is well known with the HD800 and I dont think any type of cable will fix the issue.  In fact I would expect a silver based cable to exacerbate the problem rather than make it better!
  They also need careful matching with amplifier and source too as I know to my own cost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  These might help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/diy-modification-sennheiser-hd-800-anaxilus-mod
   
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SennheiserHD800B.pdf
   
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/brilliant-sennheiser-hd-800
   
   
  Quote: 





mikel said:


> Hello Duncan
> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> And year, the wallet is indeed a bit lighter......
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





duncan said:


> Mikel,
> 
> In terms of the treble, as I noted in my initial impressions (which are - at this time, still valid), there is extra treble _detail_ (that was the very first thing I noticed) - However, the cable (_any_ cable) will not take away from a bad recording (Nirvana's Nevermind springs to mind as an album I would love to love but cannot!)...
> 
> Do you have any particular tracks in mind that you are very familiar with, that I can A/B with an element of authority, rather than very mild analogies that don't really mean much?


----------



## mikel

Regarding the treble what I found so far:
  In most good recordings, especially SACD or HDtracks, I do not find much or hardly any harsh treble.
   
  One exception maybe: The SACD version of Michael Jacksons Thriller sounds quite bright in general. There the treble is quite a bit on the heavier side. But maybe that is just the way that album was mastered and it's supposed to sound this way.
   
  I agree that a cable cannot change the character of the headphone but just slightly smooth out the percepted treble.
   
  Maybe I am asking for the impossible?
   
  Isn't detail by a good deal created by treble as well? That would mean that a cable providing more detail would in a way also aggravate a potential treble problem.
   
  For me when talking about cables, the most interesting information is how a certain cable compares to the stock cable.
   
  @ Duncan
  I hope I will find some time this evening to find some more examples. However I believe it could well be that all examples I find might be bad recordings in the first place and the HD800 is showing exactly that.
   
  Cheers, Mikel
   
  Edit:
  Ok, here are some tracks that sound almost harsh:
   
  Paul Hardcastle - Rainforest
  Ayreon - And the Druids turn to Stone
  Air- Le Voyage the Penelope
  Air - Talisman
  Basically the whole album of air is really treble heavy....


----------



## tupac0306

Just got the copper and silver+copper cables yesterday after getting a silver one from toxic cable. Absolutely pleasure dealing with Frank again. Very responsive and indeed helpful! Besides, the cables looks stylish with great finish.
   
  Just find out they not only sell cables, don't be fooled by the name of the company, since I just ordered a DX100 DAP with him (so I can escape some tax and long waiting) ! Strongly recommended if you want the top gears in UK!


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





tupac0306 said:


> Just got the copper and silver+copper cables yesterday after getting a silver one from toxic cable. Absolutely pleasure dealing with Frank again. Very responsive and indeed helpful! Besides, the cables looks stylish with great finish.
> 
> Just find out they not only sell cables, don't be fooled by the name of the company, since I just ordered a DX100 DAP with him (so I can escape some tax and long waiting) !* Strongly recommended if you want the top gears in UK!*


 
  X2
   
  Absolutely. To be frank, we need more suppliers like Frank in the uk, quite frankly.
   
  Joking aside, its soooo true! the uk has been crying out for suppliers.
   
  Frank you.


----------



## Toxic Cables

ROFLMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thank you, for all your orders Tupac, very much appreciated.


----------



## .Sup

tupac0306 said:


> Just got the copper and silver+copper cables yesterday after getting a silver one from toxic cable. Absolutely pleasure dealing with Frank again. Very responsive and indeed helpful! Besides, the cables looks stylish with great finish.
> 
> Just find out they not only sell cables, don't be fooled by the name of the company, since I just ordered a DX100 DAP with him (so I can escape some tax and long waiting) ! Strongly recommended if you want the top gears in UK!



How much does the DX cost if bought within Europe?


----------



## tupac0306

Quote: 





.sup said:


> How much does the DX cost if bought within Europe?


 
  £599 from toxic cable


----------



## Moostrkraaft

I've been waiting until my Silver Poison for my HD800s has burned in completely, but I can say for sure the treble fatigue from the stock is gone. There are certainly other improvements, but I think it's best to wait to be fair. It does seem to keep getting better


----------



## Henke

the "soon my reference 7.1 from Frank will be delivered"-void-on-the-desk...


----------



## Toxic Cables




----------



## lightningfarron

i had just ordered an silver poison cable for ie80 from frank. Cant wait to get it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  and thanks frank for the great customer service.


----------



## tupac0306

This thread is getting big ~~


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lightningfarron said:


> i had just ordered an silver poison cable for ie80 from frank. Cant wait to get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you for your order, look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





tupac0306 said:


> This thread is getting big ~~


----------



## .Sup

But will the desk hold?


----------



## Henke

Void is no more! Desk holding up so far. Further info when my ears start bleeding!


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





henke said:


> Void is no more! Desk holding up so far. Further info when my ears start bleeding!


 
  Congrats!
   
  Be sure to post some impressions and pics if poss


----------



## Rawdawg3234

Frank is the one of the most professional individuals I've come across. 
Always willing to answer any questions. 
I feel cheated that I had to go with someone else for my recable. 
TOXIC CABLES are legit.....


----------



## Staal

My review of the 8-wire IEM cable is almost done. What a great cable


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





staal said:


> My review of the 8-wire IEM cable is almost done. What a great cable


 
  Almost done? Whats the hold up! Looking forward to your review dude


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





rawdawg3234 said:


> Frank is the one of the most professional individuals I've come across.
> Always willing to answer any questions.
> I feel cheated that I had to go with someone else for my recable.
> TOXIC CABLES are legit.....


 
  Thanks Ryan, As i said, it's better for you to get someone from where you are to recable those, sending phones as expensive as those, would be a nightmare coming through customs, not forgetting the added expense of shipping.
   
  Contact the companies i mentioned and they should be able to help, Drew is also a very nice person to deal with.
   
  Good luck, if you need anything else, then do let me know.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





staal said:


> My review of the 8-wire IEM cable is almost done. What a great cable


 
  Thanks for taking the time to write the review, looking forward to reading it.


----------



## maguire

X2 Also looking forward to that review as Staal has heard a few of Franks Cables.


----------



## Staal

Here we go: http://www.head-fi.org/t/626978/review-the-toxic-cables-8-wire-hybrid-iem-cable
  ^ A review of the 8-wire hybrid cable.


----------



## tupac0306

got the dx100 today Been playing with it. Lots of software issues though lol. But they sound good, bottom line.
   
  Thanks Frank!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





tupac0306 said:


> got the dx100 today Been playing with it. Lots of software issues though lol. But they sound good, bottom line.
> 
> Thanks Frank!


 
  I believe all DX100 have these issues, hopefully iBasso should be releasing some decent software for it soon.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





staal said:


> Here we go: http://www.head-fi.org/t/626978/review-the-toxic-cables-8-wire-hybrid-iem-cable
> ^ A review of the 8-wire hybrid cable.


 
  Thanks for the link and taking the time to write it, will go and have a read now.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





xymordos said:


> Hey Frank, do you make cables with the new UE connectors? Your silver poison burned in sounds really nice now, but I can't use them with my new UERMs...


 
  Yes, i do have cables available with the new UE connectors, so will fit the UERM.


----------



## longbowbbs

Staal, great review! How are you enjoying the new cables with the JH16/DF combo?


----------



## Xymordos

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yes, i do have cables available with the new UE connectors, so will fit the UERM.


 
  That's excellent, I think after I burned in my UERM I should order these. Which of the 3 cables do you recommend for them? Do you think the OCC Silver would be too cold? Thanks!


----------



## Toxic Cables

I have never tried the UERM, so i could not say.


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Staal, great review! How are you enjoying the new cables with the JH16/DF combo?


 
   
  It's an amazing setup - especially considering the portability. Being able to bring my laptop, monitors & DF to the park and have excellent sound quality and 200GB of FLAC on hand is just brilliant. 
   
  You should really try out the DF if possible. It sounds great considering how small and handy it is.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





staal said:


> It's an amazing setup - especially considering the portability. Being able to bring my laptop, monitors & DF to the park and have excellent sound quality and 200GB of FLAC on hand is just brilliant.
> 
> You should really try out the DF if possible. It sounds great considering how small and handy it is.


 







 I have had the DF for 2 months now! Awesome little unit. It's on the cover of the October Stereophile.


----------



## Staal

Ah, lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The one I am using is one I borrowed from a fellow Danish head-fi'er and as he'll be needing it back soon I'll need to buy one for myself.


----------



## Toxic Cables

What is this DF then?


----------



## Somnambulist

I think they're talking about the Audioquest Dragonfly.
   
  Looking forward to ordering a... Silver Poison and DX100 from you in the next month or so btw.


----------



## longbowbbs

http://www.audioquest.com/usb_digital_analog_converter/dragonfly-dac
   
  Amazing portable Dac


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks.


----------



## MickeyVee

Here's the HeadFi thread on it:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/617241/audioquest-dragonfly-review-affordable-outstanding-tiny-dac-amp


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> I think they're talking about the Audioquest Dragonfly.
> 
> Looking forward to ordering a... Silver Poison and DX100 from you in the next month or so btw.


 
  Thanks, looking forward to buying myself a Dragonfly, with your money.


----------



## zilch0md

Another good one, Frank!   I dig it.


----------



## .Sup

that really is a good one, Frank has a good sense of humour


----------



## Somnambulist

You'll be quite welcome to!
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks, looking forward to buying myself a Dragonfly, with your money.


----------



## Henke

I've tried to find the time to write something about the cables and the Reference 7.1 I bought from Frank. But between family, work and the fact that *all music now sounds fantastic* I haven't had the time. The real reason is that the photos of the cables I took looked really _really_ bad. And did I mention that *music now sounds fantastic*?
   
  But, in short. The DAC is *phenomenal.* The cables are, as always, very very well made. And I have nothing to complain about. Except... perhaps... upgrade the headphones and the amp. But we'll get to that, right Frank?
   
  If you are thinking about a cable, look into what Frank can make. To my ears they sound great and you don't have to sell an arm and a leg to get one.


----------



## Jwm48324

I just received the Toxic Poison Silver cables for my ES5 headphones. The cables are fantastic and kill the Silver Dragons that I was using. The cables are warm and detailed, very open and the tonality is to die for. I am using the Clas with the ALO audio RX3B and I phone. Frank you are amazing, you are a scholar and gentleman.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Me,  have a sense of humour, highly unlikely.


----------



## Duncan

Quote: 





jwm48324 said:


> I just received the Toxic Poison Silver cables for my ES5 headphones. The cables are fantastic and kill the Silver Dragons that I was using. The cables are warm and detailed, very open and the tonality is to die for. I am using the Clas with the ALO audio RX3B and I phone. Frank you are amazing, you are a scholar and gentleman.


 
  It seems that it is very much a cable that suits all 'phones, as my impressions mirror yours with the HD800 - yes, the treble is still there, but - it is somehow more detailed, with more bite, that just makes the music oh so much more listenable...
   
  I am all but ready to post my final impressions, needless to say that there doesn't appear to be anything negative to report (especially, as I previously mentioned - in the case of the HD800, that the Silver Poison comes in at the same price as the stock cable anyway)


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote:  





> (especially, as I previously mentioned - in the case of the HD800, that the Silver Poison comes in at the same price as the stock cable anyway)


 
   
  That to me is the most amazing part. Great value!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks lads, glad you all like my cables.
   
  I really need to raise those prices.


----------



## tupac0306

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks lads, glad you all like my cables.
> 
> I really need to raise those prices.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Me,  have a sense of humour, highly unlikely.


 
  hmm.. do I agree with that? probably I do.


----------



## longbowbbs

a Beautiful Saturday afternoon. 75 degrees f, sunny and calm....I am set for a day on the lake, but NOoooooo....The postman shows up with a little package from England!
   
  My new Silver Poison LOD to go with my HP-P1/IPC combo.....Naturally I HAVE to pair it up with its big brothers on the HD650's!
   
   

   

   

   
  Frank, you have done it again. Great upgrade from the stock Fostex. Thanks for the great job!


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks lads, glad you all like my cables.
> 
> I really need to raise those prices.


 
   
  free


----------



## Rawdawg3234




----------



## GSARider

Hi chaps, just sorting out my shopping list...just bought a set of IE80's and now added the custom cable to my wish list...look great and the reviews have been very good!


----------



## zilch0md

Just for grins, I tried swapping my Toxic Cables Silver Poison for the stock Audeze ADZ-5 cables that came with the LCD-2 rev.1.  
   
  Whoa!   It's like throwing a wool blanket over my head before putting on the phones.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It's been a while since I got the Silver Poison, but going back to the stock cables was even more dramatic a difference than I remembered.
   
  Mike


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Just for grins, I tried swapping my Toxic Cables Silver Poison for the stock Audeze ADZ-5 cables that came with the LCD-2 rev.1.
> 
> Whoa!   It's like throwing a wool blanket over my head before putting on the phones.
> 
> ...


 
  Good stuff,
   
  BTW I like your travel rig, stuff in a change of underwear and a toothbrush and your set for anywhere!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Good stuff,
> 
> BTW I like your travel rig, stuff in a change of underwear and a toothbrush and your set for anywhere!


 
   
  Thanks LugBug1,
   
  I need to update those photos...  Now my travel rig uses a 16V inline voltage regulator from the XP8000 battery pack to power an iBasso PB2 with LME49990s in the voltage gain section and HA5002s as buffers.  It's putting out easily twice the power of the 15V Stepdance, yielding better dynamics and bass extension for the LCD-2 rev.1, but with a detectable loss of resolution - not too bad, but noticeable.  
   
  See the picture on the first page of this thread, showing my PB2 -> Silver Poison -> LCD-2 Rev.1  (That's my current travel rig, not showing the external battery pack.)
   
  My new desktop rig (as of a week ago) uses a DACmini CX with the 1-Ohm impedance mod to the LCD-2 rev.1.  Amazingly, it offers the dynamics of the 16V-powered PB2 _*-and-*_ the clean, neutral, high resolution of the 15V-powered Stepdance.  The only thing the DACmini CX lacks in these comparisons is the bass extension of the 15V Stepdance, but it's subtle.  
   
  I'm using an iBasso-produced SPOFC TRS-to-Hirosi pig tail adapter to connect my balanced SIlver Poison to the single-ended Stepdance or DACmini CX.   Me thinks I'm going to have to order a Silver Poison adapter pig tail from Frank - as I'm probably choking the life out of my Silver Poison with the inexpensive SPOFC adapter. 
   




   
  Mike


----------



## jinxpad

hi all,
   
  Been lurking on the forum for a while, and always come here as a good source of info when looking to purchase anything of the audio nature.  I recently just bought my IE80's and I love them... definitely worth the investment for me, were priced just at the limit I was willing to spend for a pair of IEM's.  
   
  Anyway, so reading this thread, from the sounds of it, a really good set of cables can really bring out the most of my IE80's.  But what I was wondering was whether or not for my own typical usage would I even notice the difference, and thus should I purchase them.
   
  I primarily use my IEM's on my galaxy S3 for music (I use spotify for convenience), and when I'm at home, I'll plug them into my PC's soundcard directly (asus xonar D2).  I would say I'm far from a bonafide Audiophile, but I do appreciate high quality sound and am always looking to get the best out of the equipment I do buy.  Given my usage for my IEM's would it be worth the investment for me?  
   
  I've heard nothing but great things for the Toxic Cables, so would be willing to invest in the cables, but only if it would really benefit my listening experience for what I use my IEM's for.
   
  I really appreciate the help.


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





jinxpad said:


> hi all,
> 
> Been lurking on the forum for a while, and always come here as a good source of info when looking to purchase anything of the audio nature.  I recently just bought my IE80's and I love them... definitely worth the investment for me, were priced just at the limit I was willing to spend for a pair of IEM's.
> 
> ...


 
  I doubt there will be a noticeable improvement when running out of your phone, but it should be audible out of your sound card.


----------



## Justin_Time

IJimmy,
   
  Succintly put.  Thank you! I whished I had those skills.
   
  I agree.  Silver (or high skin-to-volume ratio litz cables) allows better high-frequency transmission which results in better treble reproduction, more details, better soundstage and tighter bass.  Often this sound could appear (pardon the poor choice of word)  to be more detailed but brighter and thinner. I would like to add two important points in selecting the right cable for the headphones
   
  First, its is not  a simple matter of accuacy or quality, but also that of sonic matching.  I found to the detriment of my pocket book hat the most accurate--or arguably the highest-quality cable--is not always the best cable for all headphones.  Quite the contrary.  The underlying assumption here is that our headphone are perfect and accurate tranducers (sound reproducers).  In most cases, that's far from true.  The HD800 for example, one of my favorite pair of headphones, throws an amazingly large soundstage in addition to great inner details and a very tight and deep bass. Alas, the upper registry suffers from a very iiritable harshness and sibilance.  I found that silver or silver/copper cable exacerbates these flaws and make the headphones sound not only overly bright but also thin as though there is hardly any bass at all. On the other hand, when coupled with an arguably less accurate or, as you apty put it, more colored copper cable such as Frank's Copper Venom, you've got...pure magic.  The sound stage remains quite wide but the sibilance and harshness all but disappear and the bass becomes fuller, more impactful and still quite taut.  in a nutshell, we should not select the best or most accurate cable but the cable with the sonic characteristics that best complement those of our headphones.  With Franks cables I found that the best matches are:  HD800/Copper venom (no silver please); LCD2-3/Silver Poison; HE-6/Copper Venom.
   
  Second, the matching is even trickier than I just described as it goes beyond the cable because after all we listen to the whole audio system:  amplifier/cable/headphones.  It is the sonic characteristics of each component, link in the chain if you will, and how they interact with one another that determine the final quality of the sound we hear.  While the way the amp, cable and headphone sound separately and generally (with a variety of systems) are good starting points, the final combination could still surprise you.  I'll leave the discussion of the amp selection for another place and time. 
   
  Cheers.


----------



## Justin_Time

NEW LITZ WIRES FROM TOXIC CABLES
   
  Just want to add a few words concerning the litz wires. Frank now has them as well!
   
  These are very thin wires individually insulated and twisted together to make a cable with very high surface area to improve conduction of high-frequency sound (without using silver).
   
  These new litz wires use OCC (Ohno copper) so they should be of much higher quality than the litz wires from the old days. I am sure Frank has added a few more twists--pun intended--to the litz.
   
  I just placed an order for my Grado PS1000.
   
  I cannot wait to hear what that will sound like!


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





justin_time said:


> NEW LITZ WIRES FROM TOXIC CABLES
> 
> Just want to add a few words concerning the litz wires. Frank now has them as well!
> 
> ...


 
   
  does there some sort of blog for new products, that im missing out of?
  just wondering how new products are being announced as it looks like hes still working on his website


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote:
  No blog unfortunately. When customers contact me to ask what options i have, i usually tell them about the new products then.
   
  Justin_Time owns most of my cables for each headphone, god knows what he does with them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, so he knows of most of my new releases.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> No blog unfortunately. When customers contact me to ask what options i have, i usually tell them about the new products then.


 
   
  You need to get the Toxic website updated Frank.
   
  I was just browsing your profile, you got some great photos on there. I also noticed this: http://www.head-fi.org/products/silver-poison-iphone-5-lightning-cable-by-toxic-cables
   
  The new Iphone has been out for what? Like a week!? Always ahead of the game! Good work.


----------



## GSARider

What options are available for the IE80's ? Looking to upgrade next payday...!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> What options are available for the IE80's ? Looking to upgrade next payday...!


 
  Piccolino by Crystal Cable (Silver/Gold conductors)
  Silver Poison (Stranded OCC Silver + up to 1% Gold)
  Anthrax (Stranded OCC Silver)
  Viper (Stranded Silver Plated OCC Copper)
  Scorpion (Stranded OCC Copper)
   
  Looking forward to taking your hard earned money.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> You need to get the Toxic website updated Frank.
> 
> I was just browsing your profile, you got some great photos on there. I also noticed this: http://www.head-fi.org/products/silver-poison-iphone-5-lightning-cable-by-toxic-cables
> 
> The new Iphone has been out for what? Like a week!? Always ahead of the game! Good work.


 
  I don't have time to do anything, other then make orders i currently have. I hope to have it updated within the next two months.


----------



## ledzep60

I just got the cables today and emailed Frank that I had received the silver poison cables for the HiFiman HE-400s. They are really beautifully made and sound just fantastic. I have had them on for 2 hrs. and can't over the sound difference just by changing cables.
  Thank you again Frank for the great cables. Didn't mind waiting for them. It was worth it.


----------



## Rawdawg3234

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Piccolino by Crystal Cable (Silver/Gold conductors)
> Silver Poison (Stranded OCC Silver + up to 1% Gold)
> Anthrax (Stranded OCC Silver)
> Viper (Stranded Silver Plated OCC Copper)
> ...


 
  I'd like to hear more about the piccolino cables.  Maybe throw a pair on my D7000s?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





rawdawg3234 said:


> I'd like to hear more about the piccolino cables.  Maybe throw a pair on my D7000s?


 
  Sure, what is it that you would like to know?


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Piccolino by Crystal Cable (Silver/Gold conductors)
> Silver Poison (Stranded OCC Silver + up to 1% Gold)
> Anthrax (Stranded OCC Silver)
> Viper (Stranded Silver Plated OCC Copper)
> ...


 
   
  We are all pushovers for anything shiny. I realize it...just can't do anything about it.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*I am happy to announce that Toxic Cables are now head-fi sponsors. *




   
*Pictures and full details of all new cables coming soon.*


----------



## DarknightDK

Congrats! Looking forward to it.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Piccolino by Crystal Cable (Silver/Gold conductors)
> Silver Poison (Stranded OCC Silver + up to 1% Gold)
> Anthrax (Stranded OCC Silver)
> Viper (Stranded Silver Plated OCC Copper)
> ...


 
  Piccolino eh? I didnt think Crystal were making it anymore. That stuff is a real PITA to strip. Took me 20 miutes to do 2 ends of it!
   
  I thought Jaben were the only dealers selling it, when they had it in stock that is.


----------



## alvin sawdust

What's the percentage of gold in the Piccolino cable Frank?


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Piccolino by Crystal Cable (Silver/Gold conductors)
> Silver Poison (Stranded OCC Silver + up to 1% Gold)
> Anthrax (Stranded OCC Silver)
> Viper (Stranded Silver Plated OCC Copper)
> ...


 

 Any deals on a silver poison cable for forum members then Frank? You know we all love you...


----------



## cogsand gears

believe Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> What's the percentage of gold in the Piccolino cable Frank?


 
  I believe Piccolino contains 1% gold.


----------



## tupac0306

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *I am happy to announce that Toxic Cables are now head-fi sponsors. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Great stuff! congrats! frank~


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Any deals on a silver poison cable for forum members then Frank? You know we all love you...


 
   
  Unfortunately,the Silver Poison is already priced as low as i can go on those, Sorry.
   
  I will be running some deals in the next week on my new cables, including the Piccolino for mouth watering prices.
   
  I also have a new stranded Silver cable, similar to the Silver Poison, but without the Gold.
  Quote: 





tupac0306 said:


> Great stuff! congrats! frank~


 
  Thanks man.
   
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> What's the percentage of gold in the Piccolino cable Frank?


 
   
  I don't think i am allowed to publish that info, sorry John.
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Piccolino eh? I didnt think Crystal were making it anymore. That stuff is a real PITA to strip. Took me 20 miutes to do 2 ends of it!
> 
> I thought Jaben were the only dealers selling it, when they had it in stock that is.


 
  Luke, I believe those were just rumours.
   
  Piccolino is indeed a PITA to strip by hand and this can and will also damage the fine stands in the cable, i have purchased a £4,200 Swiss made precision stripping machine, just for the Piccolino, now it takes just 2 seconds to strip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I can't comment on other dealers, but i am now an authorised dealer for Crystal Cable of the Piccolino wire, i also have a constant supply of it.


----------



## GSARider

What's the waiting time for the silver poison at the moment Frank?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> What's the waiting time for the silver poison at the moment Frank?


 
  That would depend on what you want, headphone cables take longer then IEM cables, if you would like to email or PM me with your order, i can tell you how long it will take.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Have you tested the Piccolino against the silver poison Frank and what are the cable prices likely to be?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Have you tested the Piccolino against the silver poison Frank and what are the cable prices likely to be?


 
  I have done previously when a customer sent one in for modifications, i have not had a chance to make any of my own yet.
   
  I have not decided on the final pricing yet, i am thinking in the lines of £420 for IEM cables and with 6ft headphone cables starting at around £500.
   
  Please note that those prices are not final and may well be higher or even cheaper, i need to work out my final costs for manufacturing.
   
  I will be announcing promotional pricing that will last a few days soon.
   
  Edit, 
   
  Just finished making a 4ft HD650 Piccolino order,


----------



## GSARider

Well just ordered my IE80 Silver Poison...awaiting with excitement....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Well just ordered my IE80 Silver Poison...awaiting with excitement....


 
  Thanks for your order, should be with you within the next year or so.


----------



## GSARider

Sooner than I thought...!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Sooner than I thought...!


----------



## zenpunk

Somebody spending twice as much on his cable than on his headphone.... Welcome to the wacky world of audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have done previously when a customer sent one in for modifications, i have not had a chance to make any of my own yet.
> 
> I have not decided on the final pricing yet, i am thinking in the lines of £420 for IEM cables and with 6ft headphone cables starting at around £500.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawdawg3234

toxic cables said:


> I have done previously when a customer sent one in for modifications, i have not had a chance to make any of my own yet.
> 
> I have not decided on the final pricing yet, i am thinking in the lines of £420 for IEM cables and with 6ft headphone cables starting at around £500.
> 
> ...



Gorgeous cable. If I were you I wouldn't allow them to be sleeved. Ever.


----------



## longbowbbs

You see people spending $3000+ on a Dac with a >$1500 amp too....Interesting what sounds the best to each of us....


----------



## GSARider

Not much different to any hobby I guess, know folk that spend thousands on Carbon Fibre bits for their motorbikes and I have been into the car hifi scene previously and spent 10k plus on systems.


----------



## Rawdawg3234

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> You see people spending $3000+ on a Dac with a >$1500 amp too....Interesting what sounds the best to each of us....


 
  +1
  It's very interesting but not in a bad way.  I say if it makes you happy then by all means do it.  I have people ask me how I can spend over $1,000 on a pair of headphones right after they tell me how they lost $2,000 at the casino.  And i'm the weird one?
   
  I think if it makes you happy then go for it. It is easy to get out of control with it but it's all in fun and the resale value is good enough not to ruin your pockets. 
  I also believe it's a constant struggle to find that ever elusive perfect sound.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





rawdawg3234 said:


> Gorgeous cable. If I were you I wouldn't allow them to be sleeved. Ever.


 
  It most certainly is the best looking wire i have ever seen, and it sounds......


----------



## Rawdawg3234

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> It most certainly is the best looking wire i have ever seen, and it sounds......


 
  I've been trying like hell to get some connectors from ultrasone.  I think I see a picolinno cable for my sig pros in my future.  How well do you think they would pair up with em?


----------



## zachchen1996

what 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnects are available?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> what 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnects are available?


 
  I can make any that you want, please email or PM me.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





rawdawg3234 said:


> I've been trying like hell to get some connectors from ultrasone.  I think I see a picolinno cable for my sig pros in my future.  How well do you think they would pair up with em?


 
   
   
  The only way would be to get the connectors made yourself currently, i don't think Ultrasone can supply them, i believe they are overmoulded on to the cable by the looks of it.
   
  Having not heard them, i don't think i can answer that last question.


----------



## Rawdawg3234

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The only way would be to get the connectors made yourself currently, i don't think Ultrasone can supply them, i believe they are overmoulded on to the cable by the looks of it.
> 
> Having not heard them, i don't think i can answer that last question.


 
  I think you're right about the moulding process.  They are the best I have at the moment.  The speed of these cans is amazing with excellent clarity and depth to the sounstage. The only issue I have with them Is the lack of "punch" in the low end. They don't have enough roll off for my taste. I have been tube rolling which has helped immensely.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I will need to try a pair at some point, do let me know if you manage to get hold of any connectors for them. I currently have 2000 HD800 connectors being custom made, so i don't want to commit myself to any other connectors, at this point.


----------



## Darkbeat

Just pulled the trigger on a Silver Poison. Not sure whether to go wait by my door Scott Pilgrim-style now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyone got any impressions of it with the Audeze LCD-2s?
   
  As always, Frank was very helpful and quick to respond.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darkbeat said:


> Anyone got any impressions of it with the Audeze LCD-2s?
> 
> As always, Frank was very helpful and quick to respond.


 
  Yes, sounds damn awful, you would have been better off with some coat hanger wire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Now i have your money, i won't be responding to any further emails.


----------



## Darkbeat

Like I said, Frank was really helpful and...
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yes, sounds damn awful, you would have been better off with some coat hanger wire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  oh god damnit.


----------



## Toxic Cables

In all seriousness, prepare to be intoxicated


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





darkbeat said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Silver Poison. Not sure whether to go wait by my door Scott Pilgrim-style now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Congratulations Darkbeat!  
   
  Quite simply, the Silver Poison -> LCD-2 sound every bit as good as they look, and then some!  
   




   
  Mike


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yes, sounds damn awful, you would have been better off with some coat hanger wire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Classic Sales Maxim... You WERE a prospect...You are NOW a client...Let the ignoring begin!


----------



## jinxpad

Just confirmed my purchase of Silver Poison for my IE80's.
   
   
  Cannot wait for to try them out, as expected from the posts on this thread, dealing with Frank was very easy, and the fast responses were brilliant, even on a Sunday!!!  The man knows no bounds 
   
  thanks again Frank, and looking forward to enjoying your work


----------



## Painterspal

Add me to the chorus of approval. Just received my new silver cable from Frank. Beautifully made, very carefully wrapped and, once hooked up, I noticed an immediate improvement in sound - can't ask for more.
   
  That should be enough, but I've really enjoyed the little Audio-gd NFB 15.1 that Frank put up as a prize at the recent Cambridge Head-fi meet. So much, I've just ordered a Reference 5.2 from him for my main rig. I'd been eyeing one of these for a while, and having Frank as UK agent has given me the confidence to take the plunge.
   
  Just shows that generosity pays!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for all the orders guys, really appreciate it.


----------



## longbowbbs

Apparently people heard you were getting into the habit of sleeping every once in awhile....Can't have that!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Apparently people heard you were getting into the habit of sleeping every once in awhile....Can't have that!


 




  .


----------



## zachchen1996

longbowbbs said:


> a Beautiful Saturday afternoon. 75 degrees f, sunny and calm....I am set for a day on the lake, but NOoooooo....The postman shows up with a little package from England!
> 
> My new Silver Poison LOD to go with my HP-P1/IPC combo.....Naturally I HAVE to pair it up with its big brothers on the HD650's!
> 
> ...




Not including the connectors, how long is that LOD? I'm thinking about getting a 3inch interconnect, that should be enough right?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Not including the connectors, how long is that LOD? I'm thinking about getting a 3inch interconnect, that should be enough right?


 
  Slightly less than 2"....


----------



## Excellsior

impatiently waiting for a month, I hope it'll pay off!


----------



## Henke

You will not get disappointed. In my experience Franks cables do make a difference.


----------



## DamageInc77

My cable is in the mail! Hopefully they won't mess things up like last time....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> My cable is in the mail! Hopefully they won't mess things up like last time....


 
  What happened last time, sorry got real bad memory.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Excellsior, If you could PM me the deatils of your order/date of purchase, i can look in to your order for you and give you an estimated despatch date.


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> What happened last time, sorry got real bad memory.


 
  Nothing to do with toxic cables. I ordered some custom keycaps for my keyboard worth about 50 euro and royal mail lost the package.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Fortunately, only one package i have sent in the last 10 months, has ever gotten lost.


----------



## GSARider

Will be looking for a lightning LOD cable for my E17 soon as I'm looking to get the new iTouch, the Fiio LOD cable goes into a 3.5mm jack plug, will you be making one Frank?


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Will be looking for a lightning LOD cable for my E17 soon as I'm looking to get the new iTouch, the Fiio LOD cable goes into a 3.5mm jack plug, will you be making one Frank?


 
   
  you mean apple lightning LOD to 3.5mm?
  correct me if im wrong but i dont think anyone can do that yet


----------



## GSARider

Yep and have ALS been reading another thread that says it won't work anyway...


----------



## .Sup

fuzzyash said:


> you mean apple lightning LOD to 3.5mm?
> correct me if im wrong but i dont think anyone can do that yet



http://www.head-fi.org/products/silver-poison-iphone-5-lightning-cable-by-toxic-cables


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> You need to get the Toxic website updated Frank.
> 
> I was just browsing your profile, you got some great photos on there. I also noticed this: http://www.head-fi.org/products/silver-poison-iphone-5-lightning-cable-by-toxic-cables
> 
> The new Iphone has been out for what? Like a week!? Always ahead of the game! Good work.


 
   
  Quote: 





.sup said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/silver-poison-iphone-5-lightning-cable-by-toxic-cables


 
  X2!


----------



## MattTCG

Holy crap!! I likey...


----------



## Toxic Cables

The lightning cable is also available in right angle version, i will post some pictures as soon as i receive the right angled casing for for lightning connector, to match the casing on the USB, seen below.


----------



## Henke

When I put down my next order, Frank, remind I'm gonna need one of those...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





henke said:


> When I put down my next order, Frank, remind I'm gonna need one of those...


 
  Sure Henrik, it would be a pleasure adding more money to your bill.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sennheiser HD800 owners, eat your heart out.
   
  Our new, custom designed, exclusively for Toxic Cables, HD800 connectors.
   
  Sure, there are already many HD800 connectors on sale currently that are being used in custom cables, but till today, they have all been restricted to the size of cable they can accept without heavy modification, and the plain, dull design.
   
  Here we have connectors that can accept a cable with upto 5mm outside diameter, 18AWG wires, no longer an issue.
   
  Here are pictures of a pair of prototypes we received in the post today to sign off on, first batch of 2000 connectors expected within a month. Pictures also show the 2 HD800 connectors we already currently offer and will continue to do so.
   
  The "Venom" is about to come to the HD800's.
   
  Ain't it the most beautiful HD800 connector you have ever seen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   

   

   
   
  I might have the flue, but today is indeed a very happy day for me, as i also received our customised Audez'e connectors. From today, these will be used on all Audez'e cable orders, if you would still prefer the old connectors, please let me know.


----------



## DamageInc77

Looking really good Frank! Can't wait to try them out on my new cable!


----------



## Athur126

Would you be releasing those hd800 connectors or your pure silver wire for sale i DIY forms? All the other hd800 connectors cost at least $50 usd


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





athur126 said:


> Would you be releasing those hd800 connectors or your pure silver wire for sale i DIY forms? All the other hd800 connectors cost at least $50 usd


 
  Everything can be found on my eBay store, http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Toxic-Cables i can offer further discounts on the HD800 connectors i currently have, if purchased directly through me, rather then eBay.


----------



## cogsand gears

Wow! These look fantastic! love the black finish with etched logo. Very nice indeed!
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I might have the flue, but today is indeed a very happy day for me, as i also received our customised Audez'e connectors. From today, these will be used on all Audez'e cable orders, if you would still prefer the old connectors, please let me know.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Very smart Frank.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I expect to receive my cable burn in machine in 2 weeks, and will be offering a free cable burn in service with all purchases, on request.


----------



## Jwm48324

You are a true cablemeister


----------



## longbowbbs

More awesome additions to the Toxic Cable family!


----------



## Darkbeat

toxic cables said:


> I expect to receive my cable burn in machine in 2 weeks, and will be offering a *free* cable burn in service with all purchases, on request.




Who are you and what have you done with Frank? 

Toxic Cables emblem is both sexy and a walking advertisement. I can't wait.


----------



## fradoca

Hallo Frank,
  do you plan to use these new hd800 connectors with thicker wires for your cables??
   
  It would be cool to have a new toxic cable made with  occ cryo copper  for hd800  in 18 or 20 awg. 
   
   
  Let us know
   
  thanks
   
   
  all the best


----------



## DamageInc77

Just got my new cable from Frank!
   
  It's amazing so far. A clear step up from the stock cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Love the look of those bamboo LCD-2.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darkbeat said:


> Who are you and what have you done with Frank?


 





 It's the least i can do, given how long everyone is currently waiting patiently for their cables.


----------



## tonyli3

Ordered a balanced cable for my he400 recently,just to let everyone know how hard and what crazy hours Frank is currently working,Im in the uk,couldn't sleep one night so fired an email off to Frank,thinking he'd read it in the morning,at 4am I received a reply! Lol
I mean....4am and Frank was going strong.
Frank's a really polite man,even in correspondence at 4am !!!...must be working 20hr days...


----------



## longbowbbs

^^
  Totally normal. I have gotten replies from him at that time many times.


----------



## Toxic Cables

You got to love those large cans of Relentless energy drinks. I go through a minimum of 5 a day.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> You got to love those large cans of Relentless energy drinks. I go through a minimum of 5 a day.


 
  That explains why your new Avatar looks like a can of Monster....


----------



## Toxic Cables

I am thinking of changing my username also, any suggestions. 
   
  Changing it to Toxic Cables, might be a little corny, or maybe not.


----------



## DamageInc77

How about HazardousWires?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I am thinking of changing my username also, any suggestions.
> 
> Changing it to Toxic Cables, might be a little corny, or maybe not.


 
  You have to build the brand...That is the necessity of marketing.


----------



## .Sup

toXicFrank


----------



## zilch0md

InToxicator


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> You have to build the brand...That is the necessity of marketing.


 
  I guess you are right.
   
  Thanks for all the suggestions guys, ToxicFrank.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





> How about HazardousWires?


 
  That would be a great name, for another brand.
   
InToxicator, I'll be back.


----------



## longbowbbs

Totally off topic but.... 1000th post in the Toxic Cable thread!
   
  Thanks for the great product Frank! I know I'll be getting more from you one of these days!


----------



## putente

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I am thinking of changing my username also, any suggestions.
> 
> Changing it to Toxic Cables, might be a little corny, or maybe not.


 
   
   
  ToxicCabler


----------



## alvin sawdust

Coxic Tables


----------



## alvin sawdust

An anagram reveals 'Exact bolics'


----------



## alvin sawdust

No, seriously though Frank, seeing as you work around the clock, how about 'Midnight Poisoner'.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





putente said:


> ToxicCabler


 
   
  InToxiCabler
   
  Edit:  Nah...  I like ToxicCabler better...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks guys.


----------



## Toxic Cables

New additions to Toxic Cables, with promotional pricing.
   
  These prices are for a limited quantity only and will not last long, sorry about the picture quality, i just took them before it went dark here.
   
  This say this is by far the best looking headphone cable ever made and it certainly does sound the part.
   
*Piccolino by Crystal Cable. (Authorised dealers)*
   
*Piccolino Headphone Cables.*
   
   

   
  HD6XX, Audez'e, HiFiMAN,
  HD800, 
   
  Come as standard with 1/4" Oyaide jacks.
   
*Piccolino IEM Cables*
   
   

   
  All IEM and CIEM Cables, 48"
   
  Come as standard with gold plated Oyaide jacks.
   
  Piccolino LOD and Mini to Mini, from only
   
   
*Black Widow*
   
  The Black Widow, is our new OCC Copper, Cyro treated , Cotton covered Litz (type 2 configuration) cable. using 420 individually insulated OCC Copper strands.
   
   

   
   
  HD6XX, Audez'e, 6ft  - 8ft 
  HD800, 6ft £ - 8ft
   
   
*Anthrax*
   
  Anthrax, is what you could call, the baby sister to the Siver Poison.
   
  Anthrax, is a stranded 26AWG 7N OCC Cryo treated Silver cable, same as the Silver Poison, but without the added Gold.
   
  The wire looks and feels the same as the Silver Poison, but if you look closely, you will notice the strands have a tighter twist to them.
   
  I have not had a chance to make the cables yet, but they will look similar to the Silver Poison, so please refer to those pictures.
   
  HD6XX, Audez'e, HiFiMAN, 6ft  - 8ft 
  HD800, 6ft - 8ft
   
  All IEM and CIEM cable, 48" 
   
   
  All the above are promotional pricing for a limited quantity, which will not last long.,
   
  Please, do not take my low prices, to be an indication to the performance of my cables. All my cables are of the highest quality, made only using the best parts, parts i use on my own personal cables.
  Cables should never be judged on price, but the materials they are made with, and the attention to detail you can see in the build. I am sure i can price my cable much higher and they will still sell.
  My aim with Toxic Cables was to provide the best quality Audiophile cables at extremely reasonable prices, prices i would be happy paying myself, knowing the cost and build time that goes in to each cable, and this approach has worked well.


----------



## longbowbbs

They look fantastic Frank! Now I just have to get more headphones!


----------



## alvin sawdust

Beautiful additions to the family.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Hello guys and fellow Toxic Cable-aficionados!
   
  Although I have been a long time lurker, I am now a head-fi member and would like to salute you all with my first post.
  Frank has kindly asked me to post my impressions of his SPC cable here on head-fi. Here's what I have sent him today:
   
  "[size=10pt]I would like to tell you that your SPC cable is simply great. Much lighter than the stock cable (a BIG plus for me!) and it takes away the sharp edge of the treble without reducing detail or sound quality in general. I actually hear MORE detail and experience LESS fatigue when listening with the He-400! Now I can enjoy 2, 3 albums in a row - which is simply impossible with the stock Canare cable."[/size]
   
  As Forrest Gump would put it: ...and that's all I have to say 'bout that.
   
  Oh, I forgot - my rig:
   
  Sony SCD XB790 QS (I will soon get a nice DAC, can't wait) -> Matrix M-Stage / KHV88 by HB AmpDesign -> Toxic Cables SPC -> Hifiman He-400 with velour pads


----------



## Darkbeat

Awesome stuff Frank, if I didn't already have an order in with you I'd be totally impulse buying one of those stunning new additions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


>


 
   
  Absolutely gorgeous, this calls for some drastic measures...
   
   

   
  #firstworldproblems


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Hello guys and fellow Toxic Cable-aficionados!
> 
> Although I have been a long time lurker, I am now a head-fi member and would like to salute you all with my first post.
> Frank has kindly asked me to post my impressions of his SPC cable here on head-fi. Here's what I have sent him today:
> ...


 
  Thanks for sharing, there have not been many impressions on the SPC cable, so i thought i would ask you to share.
   
  I do stock several nice DAC's from Audio GD, if any of those might interest you.
   
  Really glad that you like the cable.


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Hello guys and fellow Toxic Cable-aficionados!
> 
> Although I have been a long time lurker, I am now a head-fi member and would like to salute you all with my first post.
> Frank has kindly asked me to post my impressions of his SPC cable here on head-fi. Here's what I have sent him today:
> ...


 
   
  Welcome to head-fi!! Could you post a few pics of your setup with the cable?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> New additions to Toxic Cables, with promotional pricing.
> 
> These prices are for a limited quantity only and will not last long, sorry about the picture quality, i just took them before it went dark here.
> 
> ...


 
  Wow. Great deals on those Frank. All I need are the headphones to start me off....
   
  I still think your Silver Poison wire is going to be damn hard to beat on SQ / price, even by cables 3 - 4 times the cost.
   
  Just making myself up another DIY Poison IEM cable  - Westone connectors this time.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Welcome to head-fi!! Could you post a few pics of your setup with the cable?


 

 I can do this as early as monday because I am not at my place for the weekend! But I can tell you that I really like how it looks.


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I can do this as early as monday because I am not at my place for the weekend! But I can tell you that I really like how it looks.


 
   
  Well, as long as you really like it that's all that matters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Hello guys and fellow Toxic Cable-aficionados!
> 
> Although I have been a long time lurker, I am now a head-fi member and would like to salute you all with my first post.
> Frank has kindly asked me to post my impressions of his SPC cable here on head-fi. Here's what I have sent him today:
> ...


 
  Welcome! and as they say on Head-Fi, apologies to your wallet.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Welcome! and as they say on Head-Fi, apologies to your wallet.


 
  And i thank his wallet.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Welcome! and as they say on Head-Fi, apologies to your wallet.


 






... Well, I can assure you that I don't regret it! People usually spend a LOT more money on audio stuff to get the same kind of improvement I got by buying a new cable (things like "well, this 5.000$ pre-amp has a BIT more energy and sound SEEMS to be more refinded - and doesn't that gold front look AMAZING? ). No really, the SPC cable is that good and has great price/performance-ratio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Well, as long as you really like it that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Take a look at this http://www.head-fi.org/products/hifiman-he-400/reviews/6872 review of the He-400 by project86, the first two pictures show the headphones + Toxic Cable SPC.
  Later on there are also pictures of the cable itself without the phones.


----------



## GSARider

Has anyone got a pic of the silver poison cables on a pair of IE80's?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Has anyone got a pic of the silver poison cables on a pair of IE80's?


 

  Are these IE80, or IE8?


----------



## GSARider

Thanks, look like 80's to me...cheers.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Those are indeed the IE80, i usually only offer cables for headphones i own myself. I don't like selling cables for something i have never tried, or can't test before sending out.


----------



## GSARider

I saw a post on headfi where someone was saying that the connectors are loose on the silver cables?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> I saw a post on headfi where someone was saying that the connectors are loose on the silver cables?


 
  Which silver cable was this, could you direct me towards this post.


----------



## GSARider

I think it was on the IE80 thread.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> I think it was on the IE80 thread.


 
  You would be talking about the first post on the following link.
   
  I think you will find that the OP is referring to.another silver cable and not mine, if you contact him or ask him on the thread.
  Looking at his profile, he is from New Zealand also, i have also not had any IE80 cable shipped to New Zealand yet, although one is pending.
   
  All my cables are tested before they go out. No need to worry, your cable will be perfect once you receive it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/569527/sennheiser-ie80s-impressions-thread/3480#post_8756804


----------



## longbowbbs

Frank plays Tarzan with each completed cable set from the chandelier in the living room at Toxic HQ.....


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Frank plays Tarzan with each completed cable set from the chandelier in the living room at Toxic HQ.....


 
   
  Good one!  I'm cracking up over here!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Are these IE80, or IE8?


 
   
  And here's the same picture, with some help from Photoshop...
   
   

   
  Mike


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Frank plays Tarzan with each completed cable set from the chandelier in the living room at Toxic HQ.....


 




   
  I also have Kevlar and stainless steel reinforced versions of all my Silver Poison headphone cables, strong enough to tow a truck.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> And here's the same picture, with some help from Photoshop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I quite like that blue tint to the picture, i do that intentionally.
  Yours is very nice, fancy editing my pictures for the new site for me.


----------



## GSARider

Well that's good to hear, any idea what day they're going out?


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I quite like that blue tint to the picture, i do that intentionally.
> Yours is very nice, fancy editing my pictures for the new site for me.


 
   
  Sure!  Just send me a PM and the next Venom for LCD-2 that leaves your bench!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Haha!  
   
  Seriously, I wouldn't mind cleaning them up on a volunteer basis.  Just let me know when the site is up and I'll go through it real quick, downloading the worst of them, tweaking them and e-mailing them back to you for substitution to your site.  
   
  When I get bored, I'll quit, but I think you'll be amazed at how productive I can be - just for the fun of it. I've corrected photos on websites all over the world - just from a desire to rescue an image that appeals to me - without people asking me to do it. I'm compulsive when it comes to looking at photos online.  If I want to SEE the content of a photo correctly, I have to tweak it first.  So why not send the results back to the originator? 
   
  Most recipients gladly update their sites, but I once tweaked a portrait of a sheriff, in uniform at his desk, downloaded from his department's website in Arizona, making huge improvements to the photo, only to have him write me back, threatening that I had violated copyright.  I encouraged him to find a published copy of my tweak anyplace other than in the e-mail I'd sent him. End of story.  Ungrateful he was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Mike


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> And here's the same picture, with some help from Photoshop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Great work as always Mike!


----------



## GSARider

zilch0md said:


> Most recipients gladly update their sites, but I once tweaked a portrait of a sheriff, in uniform at his desk, downloaded from his department's website in Arizona, making huge improvements to the photo, only to have him write me back, threatening that I had violated copyright.  I encouraged him to find a published copy of my tweak anyplace other than in the e-mail I'd sent him. End of story.  Ungrateful he was.
> 
> Mike




Now come on admit it, you added a comedy moustache didn't you....


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Now come on admit it, you added a comedy moustache didn't you....


 
   
  Heee-heee!  Yeah!  A mustache, a beard, and a ten gallon hat!  
   
  How did you know?!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  Photo was linked from this site: http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/levinson,moss/Interesting 
   
  This is NOT the sheriff, but it might be the deputy!


----------



## GSARider

It has to be done...have been known to do it myself....


----------



## longbowbbs

I have a camera too!....


----------



## Toxic Cables

And what did you take the picture of that with.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> And what did you take the picture of that with.


 
  Google...


----------



## Toxic Cables

LMAO


----------



## preproman

Hi Frank,
   
  I'm new to Toxic Calbles.  I have a few questions:
   
  1.  I would like this same cable made for my HD800s (w/4-pin XLR) - However, I don't know the name of the cable.  Maybe you can tell me.  I think it's a copper Venom.
   

   
   
  2.  Is it possible for you to hard wire this same cable to my HE-6s
   
   
  3.  I was informed that you are releasing a cable called Black Widow"  what's the specs on this?
   
  Thanks
  Darryl


----------



## Toxic Cables

That cable would be the RC-4, also called the Copper Venom. Unfortunately, due to it's size, it cannot be hard wired to the HE-6.
   
  Details of the Black Widow, can be found a couple of pages back. It has been doing very well over the last couple of days.


----------



## .Sup

toxic cables said:


> That cable would be the RC-4, also called the Copper Venom. Unfortunately, due to it's size, it cannot be hard wired to the HE-6.
> 
> Details of the Black Widow, can be found a couple of pages back. It has been doing very well over the last couple of days.



How about hardwired to HE-500? (Copper)


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> That cable would be the RC-4, also called the Copper Venom. Unfortunately, due to it's size, it cannot be hard wired to the HE-6.
> 
> Details of the Black Widow, can be found a couple of pages back. It has been doing very well over the last couple of days.


 
   
   
  Got it.
   
  How about Hard Wiring the HE-6 with the Black Widow cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

I have never done HM headphones before, i will open up a pair this evening to have a look inside and get back to you, if it can be done, then i can do it.
   
  All Hifiman headphones, other then the HE-300 are available for purchase from Toxic Cables, with a free custom cable. 30% discounts on some cables, with the HE-300.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have never done HM headphones before, i will open up a pair this evening to have a look inside and get back to you, if it can be done, then i can do it.


 
   
  Great.  
   
  How do I order the Venom for my HD800s?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Great.
> 
> How do I order the Venom for my HD800s?


 
  You can PM or email me at info.toxic.cables@gmail.com
   
  The RC-4 is indeed the best cable, i have heard with the HD800.


----------



## GSARider

How is the Ie80 shipping coming along Frank?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> How is the Ie80 shipping coming along Frank?


 
  A batch of IE80 cable will be going out this week, most likely on Friday.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Cable burner, is here. Anyone with an existing order, that would like the cable burned in, please email me to let me know.


----------



## Darkbeat

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Cable burner, is here. Anyone with an existing order, that would like the cable burned in, please email me to let me know.


 
   
  lol I'm surprised you're not marketing those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Name suggestions; "Toxic Cables - Liquid Lighter Fluid" or "Toxic Cables - Colourless Butane"


----------



## GSARider

I've got a high tech solution, i'll do it myself....!


----------



## longbowbbs

^^
Too high tech....


----------



## fuzzyash

start selling the toxic cables with toxic fumes


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> start selling the toxic cables with toxic fumes


 
   
  "Suicide Cables _(formerly known as Toxic Cables, until stuff became SERIOUSLY toxic_) - now YOU can slowly die while listening to high quality music!"
  Frank, with something like this you could make ****loads of money by selling your cables to some hipsters who are both tired of life and rich.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Suicide cables. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You guys are crazy.
   
  What will it be next, especially made cables, for people to hang themselves, in style with.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Suicide cables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Looks like a great businessplan to me!


----------



## .Sup

Okay so my impressions on the HD800 copper(ground)/silver(signal) cable and Toxic company (Frank):

The communication with Frank was swift and informative, no wonder he is overloaded with orders, people appreciate these two things. Intravenous feeding comes to mind...

I will not go into detail with sound, the last time I posted my impressions on opamps in Auditor's power regulation section how it changed the sound....yeah I won't go into that but I will say this; I think the sound is not as bright as it was before even though both the stock and Toxic cables are SPC.

I asked Frank for some slightly custom stuff like longer cables between headphone connectors and the y-split and he made it perfect. I also wanted shorter heatshrink under connectors and was surprised by how he finished connectors, very impressive although I think even if there was zero heatsrhink there wouldn't be a strain relief issue anywhere. I'm just not a fan of heatshrink. 

The cable aesthetically is beautiful but that's not why I bought it, I bought it for ergonomic reasons and there is scores a 10. There must be a gazillion of tiny strands, its that flexible. I hope it lasts long before copper starts oxidizing and SPC eventually as well. Since I won't be disconnecting cables much I am not worrying air would come in and do damage any time soon.

I will eventually order a HE-500 cable from Frank as well but a new phone comes first as my contract expired and I am still comparing silver to copper before I make a final decision.

Here are two photos I took really quick with an ipad:



Edit: I forgot to add that Frank was kind enough to add 3 rubber thingies that hold your ipod/amp/dac/shampoo together. That's exactly what I needed when I needed as I went to Tuscany 2 days later with my stack.


----------



## longbowbbs

Very nice .Sup! I like the Toxic's with the Crack...Nice


----------



## .Sup

longbowbbs said:


> Very nice .Sup! I like the Toxic's with the Crack...Nice


thanks, yeah its a killer combo...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for the for the impressions, glad you like the cable. Is that an FS stand from Room's, i have those in stock, have not had a chance to list them yet.


----------



## .Sup

yeah it is. HD800 fit pretty well on it though the Woo stand is still better.


----------



## Toxic Cables

They are a perfect fit for the HD800, i have never tried the Woo stand. I have the Klutz Designs CanCans, which i use for my LCD-3 and 2.


----------



## cogsand gears

Cant beat the look of Toxic 'Poison' silver. ( DIY cable - not Frank made )


----------



## longbowbbs

Nicely done cogsand gears!


----------



## mirari

cogsand, that is a great looking cable!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Nicely done Luke, i have some of those Carbon Fibre plugs, they do indeed look very nice.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Nicely done cogsand gears!


 
  Thanks longbows
  Quote: 





mirari said:


> cogsand, that is a great looking cable!


 
  Thank you mirari - sounds great too!
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Nicely done Luke, i have some of those Carbon Fibre plugs, they do indeed look very nice.


 
  Thanks Frank. The jacks are pretty good for the price. They do look great - especialy with the logo removed!


----------



## rawrster

These toxic cables all look really nice and well built. I'm thinking of getting one for my HE6 although the stock HE6 cable does look pretty nice too...


----------



## longbowbbs

I have not seen anyone who found their new Toxic Cables to be less than the stock ones. They don't just look good (Frank's build quality is top of the line) they also improve on the originals. The challenge is deciding which of his cables you want to order...


----------



## zachchen1996

longbowbbs said:


> The challenge is deciding which of his cables you want to order...




So true!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Order them all and be done with it, Cha-Ching.


----------



## .Sup

rawrster said:


> These toxic cables all look really nice and well built. I'm thinking of getting one for my HE6 although the stock HE6 cable does look pretty nice too...



Both my V1 and V2 HE-6 cables oxidized after a year


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> the stock HE6 cable does look pretty nice too...


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Both my V1 and V2 HE-6 cables oxidized after a year


 
   
  v1 and v2 cables?


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> v1 and v2 cables?


 
  the HE6 cables
   
  Although oxidation isn't something I would want.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Small batch of IE80 cable will be going out tomorrow, not today as was promised, sorry guys. Son not well, so looking after him.
  The rest, along with all IEM cable orders will go out next Monday, need to get out some headphone cables that are already running late, this week.


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Small batch of IE80 cable will be going out tomorrow, not today as was promised, sorry guys. Son not well, so looking after him.
> The rest, along with all IEM cable orders will go out next Monday, need to get out some headphone cables that are already running late, this week.


 

 those cable looks great. really excited to get mine.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lightningfarron said:


> those cable looks great. really excited to get mine.


 
  Yours don't ship for another 6 months.


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yours don't ship for another 6 months.


 

 lol, there are some many cable,you wont know which one is mine


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lightningfarron said:


> lol, you wont know which one is my cable


 
  Darn.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Deleted for now.


----------



## fuzzyash

deleted


----------



## rianchaos

I think I owe it to Frank who has listed the cables in eBay and in a way help me in my search for an affordable hifi cable. Here are the final products that my friend has made for me. I will have a local meet to see how these cables go against Jena Ultrawire and ALO SXC22
   
  These are DIY cables and there are no fancy accessories such as wooden chin slider or pricey Y-splitter because this project is currently about the sound. About the lack of photography skills, I'd like an apology on that
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## Staal

Any news on the Piccolino cables Frank?


----------



## GSARider

Cable arrived today, just plugged in and had a listen...all thing being equal, there is a definite improvement in sound. I won't attempt to get all technical, however the bass is deeper, sound is clearer and is a definite improvement. Cable looks good quality too and  is comfortable...well impressed.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Nicely made cables, are those made with my wires, it's quite hard to tell by those pictures?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





staal said:


> Any news on the Piccolino cables Frank?


 
  I will be shipping a batch of Piccolino next week, yours will be going out with those.


----------



## LionPlushie

What is the waiting time like?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lionplushie said:


> What is the waiting time like?


 
  That can depend on what cable you are ordering, if you would like to PM me on what you want, i can give you an estimated wait time.


----------



## longbowbbs

2014.....Late 2014.....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Early 2015 would be more realistic.


----------



## longbowbbs

You hired some more of that low cost labor to catch up, eh?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> You hired some more of that low cost labor to catch up, eh?


 
  I have moved all the manufacturing to China now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Also have my son making them after school, might take him out of school so he can get more done.


----------



## longbowbbs

Too old for Foxconn huh?


----------



## Toxic Cables

He is 8, Foxconn need them to be younger now, what a shame.


----------



## longbowbbs

Age discrimination is, sadly, universal....


----------



## Toxic Cables

5.30am now, i best get some sleep, need to get up in 2hrs.


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I will be shipping a batch of Piccolino next week, yours will be going out with those.


 
   
  Great!


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> 5.30am now, i best get some sleep, need to get up in 2hrs.


 
  Wakey wakey!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Wakey wakey!


 
  Already up.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Already up.


 
  unbelievable!  Respect to the man.


----------



## preproman

To hard wire or not to hard wire:  That is the question for the HD800s?  Using the Copper Venom cable either way.


----------



## .Sup

if you also use them with a portable setup then no because its not convenient


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





.sup said:


> if you also use them with a portable setup then no because its not convenient


 
   
   
  HD800s with a portable setup?  What portable amp deos the HD800s sound good on?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Pictures of a Silver Poison, fully sleeved with a new optional custom sleeving.
   
  It looks even better in person.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Pictures of a Silver Poison, fully sleeved with a new optional custom sleeving.
> 
> It looks even better in person.


 
  That looks very handsome! I was in your neck of the woods today Frank. Hope you managed to stay dry!


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Pictures of a Silver Poison, fully sleeved with a new optional custom sleeving.
> 
> It looks even better in person.


 
  Very nice. I can see it becoming popular especially with the LCD2, theres something about that (cotton?) sleeving that looks so right!


----------



## .Sup

preproman said:


> HD800s with a portable setup?  What portable amp deos the HD800s sound good on?



HD800 sounds good from everything

Nice cable Frank, I really like how there is no heatshrink on the already long LCD connectors.


----------



## jinxpad

My mini (and very non technical) review of Silver Poison Toxic Cables 
   
  First of all I want to just state, that I'm not a super audiophile (I very wish I had the kind of money to try out the super high end stuff though ), but I do enjoy high quality components wherever my money allows me, and I can appreciate high quality at least when I feel I hear it.
   
  So I'd like to kick off by echoing the fact that Franks customer service is first class, excellent communication and was very quick at answering any minor questions I had regarding the cable and the purchase, and there were many, as this was my first ever dive into custom cables, and I needed a lot of self convincing that shelling out £160 for a cable would be worth it.  But after reading through this thread, and really wanting to get the most out of my IE80's I decided to take the plunge.
   
  I received my cables yesterday (only a week after purchasing) and have had them running since I plugged them into my PC sound card.  I decided to get the cable because I have ended up using my IE80's plugged direct into my sound card because the sound quality is just so much better than the gaming headset I was using before I got the IE80's, and I just thought that I would make the most out of them as I work primarily from home so I have access to all my music pretty much all day.
   
  Right off the bat I gotta say these cables are gorgeous, you can see that Frank takes a great deal of pride in his work, it's wonderfully constructed and just looks great.  Before setting up the Toxic cables I decided to have a good listen to some FLAC tracks which I always love listening to  on my IE80's because I feel they really just sound epic on them;
   
  - Archangel (Two Steps from Hell)
  - Arrival of the birds (The Cinematic Orchestra - The Crimson Wing)
  - A Way of Life (Hans Zimmer - Last Samurai OST)
   
  Between the 3 of these tracks there is a wonderful mix of strings, percussion and some vocals.  I listened to these 3 tracks for about an hour so I really had the soundstage clear in my head.  So I then switched over to the Silver Poison cables and restarted the loop of tracks, one thing I immediately noticed was that I needed to beef up the volume a bit to get the same level I was previously listening to, at least that's how it felt, this wasn't a problem as the amplification on my soundcard (Asus Xonar D2) drives the IE80's very well anyway and I didn't need to max it out.
   
  The first track which came on was Arrival of the birds, which has a very subtle start which eventually builds, no significant difference in quality at the start, but when it hits the 0:45 mark, I honestly felt a chill down the back of my neck, the sound felt more, for lack of a better word "full", the strings felt more complete and just more pronounced but not overly so (if that even makes sense), mids sounded wonderful and everything just seemed to come together a lot smoother, all the subtle nuances in the instruments came through that little bit better which just made the experience of the song just even greater.
   
  Archangel is fast and intense right from the start, and again it just sounded, fuller..  I'm not talking night and day difference, but enough for someone like me to notice and really go, "whoa ok, don't remember that part of the song feeling like that before".  Vocals are clear, and even in such a busy and intense song with so much going on, the vocals come through crystal clear sharp and pronounced.
   
  A Way of Life is a very quiet track and stark contrast to Archangel, this is where I noticed only a small difference in quality, because the track is so very subtle I didn't pick up much of a difference in quality for this track personally, but maybe my eardrums were still recovering from the aural onslaught of the previous track.  It still sounded wonderful though.
   
  All in all, I am extremely happy with my purchase, they really brought out more from my IE80's, more than I was expecting.  If you have a high end set of cans I would highly recommend getting these cables.
   
   
  TL;DR = The cables are awesome, get a pair 
   
   
   


   

​


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





.sup said:


> HD800 sounds good from everything
> Nice cable Frank, I really like how there is no heatshrink on the already long LCD connectors.


 
   
   
  I beg the differ.  These one of the most finickiest headphones I ever heard.
   
  You are the very first one I ever heard say this about the HD800.


----------



## longbowbbs

Nice review jinxpad! 
   
  Frank, I love the new SP covers, they look cool, but it hides the gorgeous cable....This is why I hate fashion choices....


----------



## .Sup

You'll need to differ in the HD800 thread so Frank doesn't boot our asses from this thread. HD800 to my ears and brain sounds good from anything I tried it out of but it does need a good amplifier to sound really good.


----------



## .Sup

longbowbbs said:


> Nice review jinxpad!
> 
> Frank, I love the new SP covers, they look cool, but it hides the gorgeous cable....This is why I hate fashion choices....



I am interested as why the cable is sleeved? Is the poison microphonic without it? I am asking Frank here long, sorry for the confusion


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





.sup said:


> I am interested as why the cable is sleeved? Is the poison microphonic without it? I am asking Frank here long, sorry for the confusion


 
   
  If I may jump in on this question...  
   
  The naked Silver Poison can be microphonic if and when it loops back over itself such that braid is pulled across braid, making a bumping sound.  Other than that rare situation, it's so light and flexible I never hear it - as when it rubs against my shirt, for example - a much more frequent occurrence.
   
  Are there any other naked Silver Poison owners out there?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Mike


----------



## .Sup

thanks for info Mike, I have a SPC cable from Frank that is unsleeved and cannot hear any microphonics. Poison must have slightly different tubing


----------



## Toxic Cables

Great review, thanks for sharing, i will link it to my IE80 cable listing if you don't mind.
   
  Regarding the sleeving, this is just an option for those who like the cable fully sleeved, i get a few requests each week and decided it was about time i did something about it.
   
  I do not find the Poison to be microphonic, and the decision to offer the cable sleeved had nothing to do with this. It's just another option.
   
  The fully sleeved version will also cost slightly more, due to the extra time it takes to hand sleeve each wire.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Pictures of a Silver Poison, fully sleeved with a new *optional* custom sleeving.
> 
> It looks even better in person.


 
  Optional 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yeah regarding LCD2's I can see peeps with Rosewood wanting the sleeved, new Bamboo's wanting unsleeved. Just my 2 cents.. Both look fab!


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





.sup said:


> thanks for info Mike, I have a SPC cable from Frank that is unsleeved and cannot hear any microphonics. Poison must have slightly different tubing



   


  It kind of depends where the loop forms - if the braid-on-braid rubbing is happening down near the amp end of the cable, your not as likely to hear it as you will if it is up by your neck.  
   
  Mike


----------



## Excellsior

I am now neglecting my HD 700 till your cables come!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





excellsior said:


> I am now neglecting my HD 700 till your cables come!


 
  I am quite enjoying mine.


----------



## longbowbbs

Yeah...but you have inside connections.....


----------



## GSARider

Have had my cable for a few days now and can say the sound is a definite improvement. Ithe soundstage is way better and even the mids seem brighter on the ie80's, which did sound slightly recessed before. I'm very pleased with it and happy to recommend.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Yeah...but you have inside connections.....


 
  Only if. I have been meaning to make myself some new cables for months now, but i don't get the time.


----------



## longbowbbs

Ah...The Cobblers children have no shoes.....True enough. We all won't stop ordering from you. I am sorry...our fault.....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Ah...The Cobblers children have no shoes.....True enough. We all won't stop ordering from you. I am sorry...our fault.....


----------



## rawrster

After seeing the toxic cables I think I'll be buying something from toxic cables for my HE-6  They look too good and much better than the stock HE6 cable


----------



## longbowbbs

You will be very pleased with the results!


----------



## picco007

Can these cables be worn over the ear?  They are gorgeous, hope to get my hands on a set once i get over the sticker shock of my ie80's...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





picco007 said:


> Can these cables be worn over the ear?  They are gorgeous, hope to get my hands on a set once i get over the sticker shock of my ie80's...


 
  They indeed can.
   
  You can always sell the IE80's and buy the cable instead.


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> They indeed can.
> 
> You can always sell the IE80's and buy the cable instead.


 
   
  Then he'll wont have anything to use the cable for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh well, at least you can give it to your girlfriend/wife as a necklace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A Cryo-Treated OCC 7N 26AWG Silver/Gold Necklace.


----------



## atarkovsky

Hey, Mr. Toxic Cables! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Do you also have interconnects available (unbalanced, single 1/4" - stereo RCA or XLR) ? If so, what options and costs? 
   
  Cheers. 
   
  P.S. : Those last cables you made with pics posted here look extremely extremely sexy and delicious. Congrats!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cryok95 said:


> Then he'll wont have anything to use the cable for!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





atarkovsky said:


> Hey, Mr. Toxic Cables!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sure i can, you can either PM or email me at info.toxic.cables@gmail.com to discuss options.


----------



## atarkovsky

That was QUICK!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





atarkovsky said:


> That was QUICK!


 
  I always reply quick to those wanting to give me money.


----------



## .Sup

cryok95 said:


> Then he'll wont have anything to use the cable for!
> 
> Oh well, at least you can give it to your girlfriend/wife as a necklace :rolleyes:   A Cryo-Treated OCC 7N 26AWG Silver/Gold Necklace.



I was actually thinking of making one a couple weeks ago, seriously


----------



## Toxic Cables

I should probably release a line of jewellery, made with the OCC Silver wire.


----------



## Excellsior

i have a package from fedex I'm suppose to pick up tomorrow morning, I'm praying they're your cables!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





excellsior said:


> i have a package from fedex I'm suppose to pick up tomorrow morning, I'm praying they're your cables!


 
  Unfortunately not. All your cables are due to be shipped next Tuesday or Wednesday, at the latest. Delivery will be the following Monday.


----------



## .Sup

excellsior said:


> i have a package from fedex I'm suppose to pick up tomorrow morning, I'm praying they're your cables!



its probably that pink pyjamas you ordered last week


----------



## tupac0306

Quote: 





.sup said:


> its probably that pink pyjamas you ordered last week


----------



## All Day Breakfast

I just ordered unsleeved Silver OCC cables from Frank for my LCD-3s to go with my ALO Audeze edition Isabellina HPA. Sadly my stock cable is defective so I'm sitting here with my stunningly wonderful musical kit sitting on the shelf unusable. OK, its a first world problem but... 

 
   
  Thanks to Frank for quick communication and help.


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





all day breakfast said:


> I just ordered unsleeved Silver OCC cables from Frank for my LCD-3s to go with my ALO Audeze edition Isabellina HPA. Sadly my stock cable is defective so I'm sitting here with my stunningly wonderful musical kit sitting on the shelf unusable. OK, its a first world problem but...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Frank for quick communication and help.


 
  Don't worry about it man, Frank will have you up and running within 3 years.
   




   
If people before you start cancelling their orders


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> Don't worry about it man, Frank will have you up and running within 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DamageInc77

But in all seriousness, Franks cables really are worth the wait.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





all day breakfast said:


> I just ordered unsleeved Silver OCC cables from Frank for my LCD-3s to go with my ALO Audeze edition Isabellina HPA. Sadly my stock cable is defective so I'm sitting here with my stunningly wonderful musical kit sitting on the shelf unusable. OK, its a first world problem but...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Frank for quick communication and help.


 
  Thank you for the order.
   
  Don't listen to that bunch, i made one cable this weekend, so the wait is down to only 32 months now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If you like, i can send you a stock cable to get you by, till you receive your order.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> Don't worry about it man, Frank will have you up and running within 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  RAFLMAO


----------



## hifimanrookie

This thread is funny sometimes...but guys..i am not kidding..am in the process to buy a new cable for my new he500..and last night i had mail replies from frank until i think 2am! That guy dont sleep and is great and HONEST in his answers....i am certainly placing my order for as he called it..the 24 venom cable..his best cable for the he500..pity my budget is low now at this moment because of buying the he500 and a darkvoice 337 amp with special tubes in it this month ...i told him that..but still..he made time to reply any mails from me about that cable with special connectors...guys..this guy is for real...his service is out of this world..u can see he loves his job..only pity i can't have the cable for a local headfi meet the 18th..but he promised to take some pics so i could spread the word about his cables..just wanted to let u know how i felt about his service until now....and as soon i have the cables in december..i will place a little review here how it sounds with my new darkvoice amp and the he500 with my hm602 player...compared to the cable i have now from a well known competitor.. now only need to sell my he300, my matrix m-stage (class a modded and with opa627)..oops just found out i also have a luxman D-105u cd player..a hybrid with tubes..and a pair of westone um3x in ear phones..and my trustworthy cowon d2+ mp3 player(the all metal one..so the best sounding one)..damn..i dont even know how to put those things for sale online..but oops..i talk to much...lolz...
as i said..frank is perfect to deal with..cant wait to actually have the cable in my possession..in december..


----------



## longbowbbs

Welcome to Toxic Cables.... Yeah, the cables are terrific. Frank is better. You will be a happy camper....eventually. He is pretty busy but it is worth the wait.


----------



## rawrster

He's definitely great to work with. I'm borrowing a headphone from another member and happened to have the cable I wanted and I ended up buying that same cable from Frank. He's a lot more responsive than one would think considering all the orders he has. The wait is definitely longer than what I would like but having the cable I want in front of me makes things easier knowing it will be an outstanding product.


----------



## Ryujen

Just finalised my order with Frank and man, even at a few hours past midnight he was still awake replying to my emails. Not to mention that he was extremely patient with my demands as I was asking him a tonne of questions. Kudos to the Kabelmeister for that! 
  Now all that's left to do is to eagerly wait for my HD800 to be graced with Frank's Silver Poison.
  I also placed an order for a pair of Silver Poison interconnects in order to completely intoxicate my system. No weak links shall be spared!
  Looking forward to posting my impressions when they arrive. Until then, the stock Sennheiser cable can beg for mercy.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I do currently have a long wait time, so i have to thank you all for your patience.  Good things, come to those who wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I do currently have a long wait time, so i have to thank you all for your patience.  Good things, come to those who wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  have more kids and put them to work!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> have more kids and put them to work!


 
  Thinking of becoming a foster parent, could get a whole workforce.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Thinking of becoming a foster parent, could get a whole workforce.





We could always invest in cloning frank..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> We could always invest in cloning frank..


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> We could always invest in cloning frank..


 
  Even though we are some that have quite deep pockets, I thinks that might be a little more than I am willing to spend.
   
  Cloning can be really expensive.


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> Even though we are some that have quite deep pockets, I thinks that might be a little more than I am willing to spend.
> 
> Cloning can be really expensive.


 
   
  We are talking about a multi-billion project here. Then again, i think cloning frank would be worth every cent


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





cryok95 said:


> We are talking about a multi-billion project here. Then again, i think cloning frank would be worth every cent


 
  I know.
   
  I'd rather clone his cables though. Now that would be worth investing a couple billion dollars.


----------



## Staal

I've posted a classified for a Toxic Cables Scorpion IEM cable in the for sale forums. I'll donate whatever money I get for the cable to Save The Children. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Long story short Frank let me keep the review sample, but after having purchased the Silver Poison and Hybrid IEM cables the Scorpion doesn't see as much use as it should. Since Frank didn't want it back the money from a potential sale is now going to charity. So get generous while you improve on your portable system


----------



## longbowbbs

Maybe the Boy Scouts have a Cabling making merit badge...You could invite the troop over.


----------



## Darkbeat

Breaking: Toxic Cables to open it's own cable production wing at Foxconn.


----------



## All Day Breakfast

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thank you for the order.
> 
> Don't listen to that bunch, i made one cable this weekend, so the wait is down to only 32 months now.
> 
> ...


 
  I didn't think my post would elicit so many responses! Thanks for the offer of a loaner Frank but I'm listening with my iQube and Senn 600s so I'm not without music. Looking forward to the cable when it does come, so many positive reviews.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





all day breakfast said:


> I didn't think my post would elicit so many responses! Thanks for the offer of a loaner Frank but I'm listening with my iQube and Senn 600s so I'm not without music. Looking forward to the cable when it does come, so many positive reviews.


 
   
  they're usual responses in the toxic cables thread haha
   
  be sure to post some pictures when they arrive though!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





all day breakfast said:


> so many positive reviews.


 
  Indeed, those reviews cost me a fair amount of money.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## sensui123

This thread has been a great source of information (as well as humor).  Thanks all for pointing someone new to cables to Frank, I have been working with him the past few days on spec'in out cables for my cans/setup.  He's been nothing short of flexible, honest, and responsive on replies.  Now that the wallet is drained, all that's left is to wait for the works of art that'll come in December.  I'll make sure to share some pictures and impressions when the time comes.  But so far, gotta love the customer service Frank is able to provide running a one man show.


----------



## MattTCG

Now that was freakin' hilarious!!!!


----------



## longbowbbs

Frank worked his way through school as a one armed wallpaper hanger....


----------



## Henke

I have a big problem with Frank...  Every request I have, he can make it happen. A cable here, an Audio-GD DAC there, another cable here... For Frank, it's never a problem!
   
  Start with that jewelry business and throw in something shiny with every order, I'm fed up being caught by the neighborhood watch trying to *sneak large hifi-boxes past the wife*, into the house, at night... and I'm no ninja so Frank, please, make it happen!


----------



## cogsand gears

Hey Frank, I noticed that there are now a few companies out there claiming to offer silver cables with 1% gold added. Seems there trying to muscle in on your silver poison... I think there either after a slice of the action, or have tried your silver, and realise how great it sounds!
   
  It must be nice to be a trend setter


----------



## LugBug1

It's Halloween folks!
   
  I called in to see Frank today and he was busy testing the new "Monster Electric Poison" in-ear cable.... Took this pic.
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!






   
   
   




  Happy Halloween!


----------



## Painterspal

Quote: 





henke said:


> I have a big problem with Frank...  Every request I have, he can make it happen. A cable here, an Audio-GD DAC there, another cable here... For Frank, it's never a problem!
> 
> Start with that jewelry business and throw in something shiny with every order, I'm fed up being caught by the neighborhood watch trying to *sneak large hifi-boxes past the wife*, into the house, at night... and I'm no ninja so Frank, please, make it happen!


 
   
  Wow, that sounds familiar!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Hey Frank, I noticed that there are now a few companies out there claiming to offer silver cables with 1% gold added. Seems there trying to muscle in on your silver poison... I think there either after a slice of the action, or have tried your silver, and realise how great it sounds!
> 
> It must be nice to be a trend setter


 
*Hi Luke,*
   
*I cannot comment regarding other manufacturers, all i can say, is that it was only a matter of time, before people realised how good the Silver Poison is, and there will always be, only one Silver Poison. I worked very hard to get the sound i did with the SP and went through over a dozen different configurations before i was happy, those who have followed Toxic Cables, will know that the SP was also improved upon and replaced, within weeks of it's release, that's how picky i am.*
   
*Saying that, i currently have another version of the Silver Poison currently being produced, it is not meant to replace the SP, but is a slightly more expensive alternative and absolutely beautiful to look at.*
   
*Litz fans, eat your heart out,*
   
*Let me announce, the first ever stranded Cryo 7N OCC Silver/Gold Type 2, Litz cable. *
   
   
*I currently have several kilo's of wire being individually insulated at the factory, once this is complete, the wire will be sent back to my cable manufacturer where is will be configured to my specifications and sleeved. The new Litz will be delivered toward the end of the month.*
   
*Always one step ahead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
   
*Make no mistake, the Silver Poison is one hell of a cable (as this thread proves), and is going nowhere, the new Litz, just offers a different flavour.*
   
*I am also in the process of having some very nice accessories for my cables made, pictures coming next week.*


----------



## fuzzyash

NOOOOO 
  my bank account will be bleeding cash
   
  a rough price estimate on the litz silver poison (not introductory)?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> NOOOOO
> my bank account will be bleeding cash
> 
> a rough price estimate on the litz silver poison (not introductory)?


 
  No prices yet, but as with all my cables, i will keep it as low as i possibly can.


----------



## Sniping

I love how you just "drop the hammer" on competitors.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sniping said:


> I love how you just "drop the hammer" on competitors.


 
  I am running a business, even if i do love what i do. There will always be competition, which i welcome. It keeps me motivated.
   
  With my copper Litz selling so well, the silver was the obvious next step.


----------



## Cryok95

You are amazing frank. My wallet is cursing you right now XD


----------



## sensui123

Man....more upgrade options, I swear if it's a cable that can be envisioned...Frank can and will build it.  And here I am thinking I was happy already with the Silver Poison line up, waiting for more details.  =P


----------



## cogsand gears

Nice work Frank! Looking forward to more info, and pictures!
   
  I wonder how long it will be before we see other companies offering a similar product....


----------



## longbowbbs

Sigh....We need an emoticon of a money sign with wings for this place....


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I am running a business, even if i do love what i do. There will always be competition, which i welcome. It keeps me motivated.
> 
> With my copper Litz selling so well, the silver was the obvious next step.


 
   
  copper litz cable?
  i thought theres was the stranded copper, spc, and silver + gold, hybrid, and piccolini


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> copper litz cable?
> i thought theres was the stranded copper, spc, and silver + gold, hybrid, and piccolini


 
  Details of the copper litz, and my new silver cables without the 1% gold, can be found on page 40.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Details of the copper litz, and my new silver cables without the 1% gold, can be found on page 40.


 
  looks like you offer the copper litz for headphones only
   
  will the litz wires be available for iem cables as well?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> looks like you offer the copper litz for headphones only
> 
> will the litz wires be available for iem cables as well?


 
  The cotton covered copper litz is not suitable for IEM cables, i will have a PE insulated version made early next year, the new silver litz will be available for both IEM and headphones.


----------



## cogsand gears

Hey Frank, is the new silver litz going to be clear insulated, or cotton sleeved? And, will it be available for DIY use?


----------



## Toxic Cables

It will be clear insulated, it seems silly to cover up such a beautiful wire. I will also offer it in cotton sleeving, early next year.
   
  For now, i will not be offering this wire for DIY, this might change down the line.


----------



## ValentinHogea

Haven't had the time to show my appreciation...
   
  Great cables - Fantastic workmanship. Such attention to detail is astonishing. I've tried a lot of cables. Whiplash, ALO, Norn etc... Frank's are the best quality-wise.
  Great prices - Very competitive!
  Great customer support/feedback - Frank has always answered with no more than 24 hs delay, usually 1-2. Even though my order got a bit delayed, and a small error during shipping. Frank compensated me more than good.
   
  I'll be back, no doubt!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> Haven't had the time to show my appreciation...
> 
> Great cables - Fantastic workmanship. Such attention to detail is astonishing. I've tried a lot of cables. Whiplash, ALO, Norn etc... Frank's are the best quality-wise.
> Great prices - Very competitive!
> ...


 
  Thank you, glad to see that you are happy with your cable.


----------



## hifimanrookie

just got my darkvoice 337 delivered (see my avatar)..yeah! Quick question..whats the standard delivery time from the moment u order the cable from frank..what can i expect?


----------



## cogsand gears

Probably best to PM Frank and ask him how busy he is ( my guess is very! ). Im sure he will be able to give you an estimated time.


----------



## longbowbbs

December1st.........





2016.......


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> December1st.........
> 2016.......



At that rate i wont be needing the cables anymore as i will be so old i will be having hearing aid thingies in my ears...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> just got my darkvoice 337 delivered (see my avatar)..yeah! Quick question..whats the standard delivery time from the moment u order the cable from frank..what can i expect?


 
  Could you PM me with the exact cable you want, and i will be able to give you an estimated wait time.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That is OK... Frank is working on a line of litz cables for hearing aides....


----------



## Toxic Cables

I will also be releasing a new, very stiff cable, that can also act as a walking stick.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I will also be releasing a new, very stiff cable, that can also act as a walking stick.


 
   
  Oh, now that'll be interesting.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Oh, now that'll be interesting.


 
  Hi Austin, hope you been well. Just look at how big your thread has gotten.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Hi Austin, hope you been well. Just look at how big your thread has gotten.


 
   
  Yeah, I'll say! I meant to ask, did you receive my PM regarding the LOD you sent me a while back?
   
  EDIT: Yeah, I've been busy. But I'm only a couple hundred bucks away from a WA22 plus LCD-2 combo, which I'm hoping to get by the end of the year.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Yeah, I'll say! I meant to ask, did you receive my PM regarding the LOD you sent me a while back?
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, I've been busy. But I'm only a couple hundred bucks away from a WA22 plus LCD-2 combo, which I'm hoping to get by the end of the year.


 
  Sorry, was meaning to reply, it's not a problem.
   
  That will be a one hell of a combo.


----------



## CJG888

I have been using an 8' OCC silver cable with my HE-500s now for about 2 months. I originally bought it to replace the stock cable because of the latter's poor build quality (the jack plug on my first one disintegrated inside my amplifier!), however the difference the new cable makes to the sound was soon noticeable. In particular, treble extension and resolution are noticeably improved, and the sound has gained some much-needed "air". Needless to say, the cable was also very well put together, and much less prone to kinking and/or tangle than the original (I have the unsleeved version). On the whole, this was a very worthwhile upgrade. Frankly, this is the sort of cable a SOTA can like the HE-500 should come with in the first place.....


----------



## longbowbbs

At least you got your point across....


----------



## alvin sawdust

How long did you say you were using the 8' occ cable for?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> At least you got your point across....


 
  LOL!


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> At least you got your point across....


 

  True


----------



## Toxic Cables

Here are some pictures of our soon to be, new Y splitters.
   
  Weighing in at only 7 grams, this will be less then half the weight of my original splitter, which was recently replaced with a lighter, real carbon fibre one.
   
  I should have pictures of the final prototype this coming week.
   
  All i need to decide now is, chrome plating or not.
   
  Customers placing orders from today onwards, can contact me to request it for their cables. Those with orders pending, can place a hold on the order till these arrive, should be within a month.


----------



## Cryok95

Wait.. Let me guess.. That is a chassis for a portable external capacitator box? I see 2 holes on the side.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cryok95 said:


> Wait.. Let me guess.. That is a chassis for a portable external capacitator box? I see 2 holes on the side.


 
  Sorry, i was about to edit my post to say what it was.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


>


 
   
   
  Cool,
   
  Different colors maybe?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Cool,
> 
> Different colors maybe?


 
  Will only be offered in one colour.
   
  I can include a set of colouring pencils.


----------



## longbowbbs

I want chartreuse.....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I want chartreuse.....


 
  I was going to get a pink one, especially made for you.


----------



## longbowbbs

It's not pink....It's Salmon......


----------



## Cryok95

toxic cables said:


> Sorry, i was about to edit my post to say what it was.




Looks great!  How bout a brushed aluminum surface? A mirror chrome finish may be a bit too bling bling and prone to scratches?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cryok95 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That's actually a good idea, and you are right about the scratches. Will have to give that some thought.


----------



## DamageInc77

Matte black would also be nice...


----------



## ChrisSC

+1 on the matte black..especially if the cable is black.. black on black cable would be stealth and understated.. A lil something different....


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Brushed aluminium! You know you want it


----------



## Toxic Cables

Problem with matte black on an aluminium case would be scratches, they would show the aluminium underneath, which would be unsightly.
   
  Brushed aluminium would go with everything.


----------



## cogsand gears

No no no, you want to go with nickel plated - nice shiny silver with a slight touch of gold to it. Seems fitting


----------



## rawrster

So I've had this Hifiman cable for a few weeks now and I do like it. The cable doesn't belong to me and it didn't take long for me to buy my own from Toxic cables 
   
  The only thing I wish is that it was a bit more flexible like the stock HE6 cable but that cable is thinner so not much can be done about that. I do wish there was some marking for left or right. I do realize that one side has black and the other has a white but I can't remember which is which unless I do some testing. Other than that the cables are quite nice and from one of t hose bigger aftermarket companies this cable would probably cost an upwards of $300 or more.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Stiffer then stock cable, would i be right to guess you have the shielded version with the black sleeving, for my cable.
   
  Extremely glad you like the cable, and thank your for your purchase.
   
  Black is for Left, white for right.


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> All Hifiman headphones, other then the HE-300 are available for purchase from Toxic Cables, with a free custom cable. 30% discounts on some cables, with the HE-300.


 
  What is the price limit on the free custom cable?


----------



## CJG888

toxic cables said:


> Here are some pictures of our soon to be, new Y splitters.
> 
> Weighing in at only 7 grams, this will be less then half the weight of my original splitter, which was recently replaced with a lighter, real carbon fibre one.
> 
> ...




Is this Y-splitter available for user-retrofitting to a non-sleeved cable? If so, how much will it cost?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cjg888 said:


> Is this Y-splitter available for user-retrofitting to a non-sleeved cable? If so, how much will it cost?


 
  It is not for sale separately.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





oprwtos said:


> What is the price limit on the free custom cable?


 
   
   
  You can choose either a 6ft Viper or Scorpion, or use the value of one of those cables, towards another.


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


longbowbbs said:


> That is OK... Frank is working on a line of litz cables for hearing aides....




I hope it will be with the venom then...:mad:


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I will also be releasing a new, very stiff cable, that can also act as a walking stick.




Cool...a multi purpose cable! Ur the best..


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Stiffer then stock cable, would i be right to guess you have the shielded version with the black sleeving, for my cable.
> 
> Extremely glad you like the cable, and thank your for your purchase.
> 
> Black is for Left, white for right.


 
  It's the cyro occ silver/copper unsleeved cable. It's just that the stock HE6 is lighter and more flexible. It's actually pretty good for a stock cable. The black and white takes some time to get used to since I'm mostly used to blue/red or some kind of marking on the right to distinguish.


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


toxic cables said:


> Could you PM me with the exact cable you want, and i will be able to give you an estimated wait time.




Its the venom 24 cable (as u called it) with furutech 704 connector for my he500..as u said..with the retangular wire in it..


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> You can choose either a 6ft Viper or Scorpion, or use the value of one of those cables, towards another.


 
  possible to pay a little extra and get the poison right? if so how would one do that.
   
  thanks


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





oprwtos said:


> possible to pay a little extra and get the poison right? if so how would one do that.
> 
> thanks


 
   
  Yes you can, please email me at info.toxic.cables@gmail.com and we can discuss payment.
   
  Quote: 





rawrster said:


> It's the cyro occ silver/copper unsleeved cable. It's just that the stock HE6 is lighter and more flexible. It's actually pretty good for a stock cable. The black and white takes some time to get used to since I'm mostly used to blue/red or some kind of marking on the right to distinguish.


 
  Oh, i thought it might be the Silver Poison with shield you was speaking of. I will open a HE-6 tonight and have a look. Glad you still purchased my cable even after comparing them both.
   
  If you would like to contact me with your order details, i would be happy to mark the L/R channels in any colours you like.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Here is a picture i just received of the first prototype, as you can see, they missed the "T", exactly why it's best to have prototypes made first before having a whole bunch made, this one is not aluminium, but just to give an idea of what the piece would look like.
   
  I should next get the aluminium sample, with the correct spelling.
   
   

   
  The final version will look awesome.


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Here is a picture i just received of the first prototype, as you can see, they missed the "T", exactly why it's best to have prototypes made first before having a whole bunch made, this one is not aluminium, but just to give an idea of what the piece would look like.
> 
> I should next get the aluminium sample, with the correct spelling.
> 
> ...


 
  Looking really swell. What are the measurements?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> Looking really swell. What are the measurements?


 
  Measurements have not been finalised. I am having a few sizes of the final samples made, so that i can see which looks best on the cable, before i decide on one of them.


----------



## klipschman70

Frank

This new Y splitter will be available also for CIEM cable as standard? I am about to place order for SPC cable for my JH16.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Headphone cables only, and those who want it would need to contact me, when placing the order.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Here is a picture i just received of the first prototype, as you can see, they missed the "T", exactly why it's best to have prototypes made first before having a whole bunch made, this one is not aluminium, but just to give an idea of what the piece would look like.
> 
> I should next get the aluminium sample, with the correct spelling.
> 
> ...


 
  What were they thinking? "oxic cables"


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sniping said:


> What were they thinking? "oxic cables"


 





 Fortunately that was just the first model, to show me what it will look like. Let's hope the get it right on the first aluminium prototype, they will be making this week.


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Here is a picture i just received of the first prototype, as you can see, they missed the "T", exactly why it's best to have prototypes made first before having a whole bunch made, this one is not aluminium, but just to give an idea of what the piece would look like.
> 
> I should next get the aluminium sample, with the correct spelling.
> 
> ...


 
   
  What material is the prototype made of?  Hehe, "Oxic Cables"


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## longbowbbs

Oxic Cable new unrefined copper zip cord....
   
  Cryo treated because it was cold in the car last night....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cryok95 said:


> What material is the prototype made of?  Hehe, "Oxic Cables"


 
  Looks like stone.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Was a very long weekend, just some of the cables i made, not including interconnects.
   
   

   
  Those that were promised despatch today, i don't have enough time to pack all these, will be sent tomorrow. Sorry.


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Was a very long weekend, just some of the cables i made, not including interconnects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Soooo many cables.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I see there is both white and black heat-shrink for the new Audeze connectors. Is that a choice the customers have or is there some difference in the black or white?


----------



## longbowbbs

That is a beautiful sight!


----------



## hifimanrookie

damageinc77 said:


> Soooo many cables.... :eek:
> 
> I see there is both white and black heat-shrink for the new Audeze connectors. Is that a choice the customers have or is there some difference in the black or white?



My god..u did those by ur own.?..my god..ru from a parallel dimension or somethin where the days have 48 hours or where people have super speed powers.. how did u manage to assemble so many cables and have time to read and reply to our every needs..? Oh wait..as the elfs from santa claus have time on their hands until christmas they help u right? U have a business deal with the old man himself?


----------



## Staal

Oh wow, that's a lot of cables!


----------



## alvin sawdust

Good work fella.


----------



## Ryujen

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Was a very long weekend, just some of the cables i made, not including interconnects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Man, are you a workaholic?
   
  Hmm, do I spy my Silver Poisons amongst them.....


----------



## walshyy

...and do I spy my Viper in there?
   
  Oh wait....I only ordered last night ha!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





walshyy said:


> ...and do I spy my Viper in there?
> 
> Oh wait....I only ordered last night ha!


 
  You still have a very very very long wait my friend.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Good work fella.


 
  Thanks John.
   
  Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> Soooo many cables....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  If anyone wants white printed heatshrink, they can request it,  I also have printed red, although i never use those
   
  Received my new custom made for Toxic Cables, Sennheiser HD800 connectors today, they are the two on the left. The smaller one accepts cables slightly larger then the more common one, the second from the left, and the larger one can accept cables as large as 5mm thick.
   
  Any guesses as to why i would have a connector, that accepts such a large cable made.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> If anyone wants white printed heatshrink, they can request it,  I also have printed red, although i never use those
> 
> ...


 

 Because you want to create a cable with an insane number of conductors?


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> If anyone wants white printed heatshrink, they can request it,  I also have printed red, although i never use those
> 
> ...


 
  Because you're making an 18-wire something-something?


----------



## Toxic Cables

You are both wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although i do already offer cables with more conductors on request.
   
  All my cables, Scorpion, Viper and Silver Poison will soon be available in 18AWG, the Silver Poison will not be for everyone, as it will be extremely expensive due to the large gauge.


----------



## Darkbeat

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Any guesses as to why i would have a connector, that accepts such a large cable made.


 
   
  Toxic Cables harmonica! Just what I've always wanted!


----------



## fuzzyash

toxic cables said:


> You are both wrong   although i do already offer cables with more conductors on request.
> 
> All my cables, Scorpion, Viper and Silver Poison will soon be available in 18AWG, the Silver Poison will not be for everyone, as it will be extremely expensive due to the large gauge.




so you are coming out with litz cables and 18 awg cables :eek:

strand count of the 18 awg?


----------



## sobrietywarrior

Very nice cables. Is there a list of all the cables and description somewhere?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> so you are coming out with litz cables and 18 awg cables
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I don't want to say much more about the cables before the actual release, but it will be over 200.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





sobrietywarrior said:


> Very nice cables. Is there a list of all the cables and description somewhere?


 
  I think there all in Franks brain!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I don't want to say much more about the cables before the actual release, but it will be over 200.


 
  Hey Frank, are all the new 18awg cables going to be available for DIY? My home set up is crying out for some fatter silver poison!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

You can bet that I will order one of those extremely poisonous cables once I have my new system


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Hey Frank, are all the new 18awg cables going to be available for DIY? My home set up is crying out for some fatter silver poison!


 
  Not decided yet, some wires i want to keep exclusive to my own cables.
   
  Quote: 





sobrietywarrior said:


> Very nice cables. Is there a list of all the cables and description somewhere?


 
  My eBay shop has some of them, my website has less, http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Toxic-Cables?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> You can bet that I will order one of those extremely poisonous cables once I have my new system


 
  Get the cables now, you can always get the system later.


----------



## fuzzyash

sobrietywarrior said:


> Very nice cables. Is there a list of all the cables and description somewhere?




i believe frank is also setting up a new toxic cables website


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Get the cables now, you can always get the system later.


 

 I am sure you would like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, first I need to have the right headphone/amp combo, then I can decide what kind of cable will be the best addition to the system.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I am sure you would like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  If the cable you get now, don't suit, you can get another later.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I am sure you would like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> If the cable you get now, don't suit, you can get another later.


 
   
  Or, just buy all of them to begin with?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> i believe frank is also setting up a new toxic cables website


 
  That's if i ever get a chance to take some new pictures and descriptions, for the company making it.


----------



## longbowbbs

And I was going to guess you found some 8 ga zip cord....man thought I had it...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> And I was going to guess you found some 8 ga zip cord....man thought I had it...


 
  Going to get some triangle conductor cables made next, maybe even hexagon.


----------



## walshyy

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> You still have a very very very long wait my friend.


 

 How did I know you were gonna say that lol...
   
  ...Well they do say good things come to those who wait


----------



## DJLEC

I am new to Cables for Headphones. Could someone guide me which Toxic Cables would be good for the Sennheiser HD-600 and HD-650. I have reviewed this Post briefly and I am unsure which cables would be ideal for my listening which is mainly Classic Rock, Progressive, and some Folk.
   
  Should also note that my sole music souce is not Digital since I am still using LP's recorded to Tape.
   
  Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## hifimanrookie

djlec said:


> I am new to Cables for Headphones. Could someone guide me which Toxic Cables would be good for the Sennheiser HD-600 and HD-650. I have reviewed this Post briefly and I am unsure which cables would be ideal for my listening which is mainly Classic Rock, Progressive, and some Folk.
> 
> Should also note that my sole music souce is not Digital since I am still using LP's recorded to Tape.
> 
> Any guidance would be appreciated.




Pm frank directly from toxic cables..u will get ur answer faster before u can say..What ...how is this possible


----------



## Toxic Cables

It's best to email me, it takes me considerable longer, to reply to PM's here.


----------



## fuzzyash

toxic cables said:


> It's best to email me, it takes me considerable longer, to reply to PM's here.




if you put "TAKE MY MONEY" in the title, i bet it will be just as fast :wink_face:


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> if you put "TAKE MY MONEY" in the title, i bet it will be just as fast


 
  Put that in the title, and you get a reply within minutes.


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


toxic cables said:


> I don't want to say much more about the cables before the actual release, but it will be over 200.




Ok..thats my que to wait a bit longer until those thick perfect cables get reality by the cable magician mr. Frank himself. Any ideas if u also will use that retangular silver wire for those new 18awg cables?

Edit..dismiss this post..i was misinformed..my apologies..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Ok..thats my que to wait a bit longer until those thick perfect cables get reality by the cable magician mr. Frank himself. Any ideas if u also will use that retangular silver wire for those new 18awg cables?


 
  Not sure what you mean, i already have an 18AWG rectangular silver cable, Venom.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Beautiful, the marks that can be seen, are only machining marks and will not be visible once plated.
   
  You can get an idea of the small size, on the second and third picture, i should have the samples in hand early next week, so will take better pictures.


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


toxic cables said:


> Not sure what you mean, i already have an 18AWG rectangular silver cable, Venom.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Beautiful, the marks that can be seen, are only machining marks and will not be visible once plated.
> 
> You can get an idea of the small size, on the second picture, i should have the samples in hand early next week, so will take better pictures.



Piece of art..well done frank..ur an example for all the others..a perfectionist in full blood ..a visionaire extreme...just be carefull not to overwork urself..we all need ur cables...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Oops..sorry..overread that one..so as i understand u make one for the he500 also?any pics?


 
  Unfortunately, the 18AWG Venom is only available for the Audez'e and HD800 currently, due to the size of the wires, it's hard to fit other connectors.
   
  I do have a 24AWG version of the rectangular silver cable available, should that interest you.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Unfortunately, the 18AWG Venom is only available for the Audez'e and HD800 currently, dues to the sise of the wires, it's hard to fit other connectors.
> 
> I do have a 24AWG version of the rectangular silver cable available, should that interest you.




Hard or impossible? Its ok..am just messing with u..i know u do ur utmost to make the best cable for headphones..soo..24 huh? They must be under the price point of the 18awg then right? Do theynsound as full as a full copper one..i now use a custommade copper cable of another cable maker..and they sound wonderfully full and articulate..is the awg 24 more in SQ?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Hard or impossible? Its ok..am just messing with u..i know u do ur utmost to make the best cable for headphones..soo..24 huh? They must be under the price point of the 18awg then right? Do theynsound as full as a full copper one..i now use a custommade copper cable of another cable maker..and they sound wonderfully full and articulate..is the awg 24 more in SQ?


 
  It's hard, nothing is ever impossible.
   
  I can't comment on other manufacturers cables, but you can read through this thread and see what others have to say about my cables, or ask questions that someone else might be able to answer, on the cable you are interested in.
   
  The stranded 24AWG copper cable i currently sell, is the best of the best. it's OCC Cryo treated 7N stranded copper.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> It's hard, nothing is ever impossible.
> 
> I can't comment on other manufacturers cables, but you can read through this thread and see what others have to say about my cables, or ask questions that someone else might be able to answer, on the cable you are interested in.
> 
> The stranded 24AWG copper cable i currently sell, is the best of the best. it's OCC Cryo treated 7N stranded copper.


 

 ....and I have ordered that one yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Frank, I told you I was going to post this in the appreciation thread! You mentioned the cable, I simply couldn't resist


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> ....and I have ordered that one yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What did i tell you, it's always better to buy a cable before your system, then you can build the system around the cable. You should even buy my cables, before the headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You could even buy the cables, even if you don't plan to get the headphones, they have a thousand other uses.
   
  The cable i spoke of in the earlier post, is my standard OCC stranded copper cable, very different from the OCC Litz Copper "Black Widow" which you purchased.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> It's hard, nothing is ever impossible.
> 
> I can't comment on other manufacturers cables, but you can read through this thread and see what others have to say about my cables, or ask questions that someone else might be able to answer, on the cable you are interested in.
> 
> The stranded 24AWG copper cable i currently sell, is the best of the best. it's OCC Cryo treated 7N stranded copper.




When i have budget again i want the best cable u can offer.it will be end of this year though..as i am broke now because of buying the 337 and the he500 this month..  .The venom is it named right?..but then for my he500..soo..as a challenge u couldnt make a 18 awg (silver retangular?) cable?...just to proof that it can be done to everyone who tried and failed?  ...i have a budget of around 400 for that one of a kind cable in a 4 ft lenght . But is the 18 awg a big step upwards to the 24 awg venom?. 
Ps..i think i unconsciously advertised ur cables on almost all the other threads i am active on..oopsie.good thing i am not active on other cable threads as that would be dangerous  u, mr. frank brainwashed me..its scary how u influence people with ur ways of keeping headfi loons happy.. and i dont even have a cable of u yet..but trust me..i will order one soon..if ur willing to make that one of a kind cable though....i will make everyone jealous with envy..and show and advertise it everywhere..hahaha  but first i need cold hard cash..:mad:


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> When i have budget again i want the best cable u can offer.it will be end of this year though..as i am broke now because of buying the 337 and the he500 this month..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Free advertising, who can say no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  18AWG is considerably larger then the  24, although the cable is extremely flexible for it's size.
   
  When you are ready let me know and i will give it a go, if i can't make it, which i doubt, i will just keep your money for trying.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> What did i tell you, it's always better to buy a cable before your system, then you can build the system around the cable. You should even buy my cables, before the headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I don't care if it is a different cable, I just wanted to brag about my new order


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> You could even buy the cables, even if you don't plan to get the headphones, they have a thousand other uses.


 
  Why not start a new series called "1000 ways to use a Toxic Cable" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then show pictures of people trying to build a swing with a pair of Venoms or a fishing net with your Silver Poison, because the glittery look would attract fish.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I don't care if it is a different cable, I just wanted to brag about my new order


 





 The 8 wire Widow, deserves to be bragged about, it's the first 8 wire version of this cable i have sold.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The 8 wire Widow, deserves to be bragged about, it's the first 8 wire version of this cable i have sold.


 

 I didn't know that it's the first! Have to admit it somehow makes me proud to have placed that order  It HAS to be great, it's 8 wire OCC Litz copper madness!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I didn't know that it's the first! Have to admit it somehow makes me proud to have placed that order  It HAS to be great, it's 8 wire OCC Litz copper madness!


 
  First "cable" i have sold, but i do have an order to hard wire a pair of PS1000's currently, with an 8 wire Widow. Will post a picture when done, will give you an idea of how it will look.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> First "cable" i have sold, but i do have an order to hard wire a pair of PS1000's currently, with an 8 wire Widow. Will post a picture when done, will give you an idea of how it will look.


 

 That'd be great.


----------



## DarknightDK

toxic cables said:


> The 8 wire Widow, deserves to be bragged about, it's the first 8 wire version of this cable i have sold.


 

   
  Frank, are all black widow cables the 8-wire version or is this a special order?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Frank, are all black widow cables the 8-wire version or is this a special order?


 
  8 wire is special order, they come as standard with 4 wires.
   
  You want to upgrade to 8 wire then.


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> 8 wire is special order, they come as standard with 4 wires.
> 
> You want to upgrade to 8 wire then.


 
   
  I just might. You just need to convince me to take the plunge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  What are the benefits of the 8 wire over the 4 wire Widow? Would there be a noticeable difference in increased resolution and transparency? 
   
  Would the 8 wire Widow be 8 x 420 = 3360 individually isolated OCC copper strands? 
   
  How does the 8 wire Widow compare with the 18 AWG copper venoms for the HD800?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> I just might. You just need to convince me to take the plunge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  420 strands is within a 4 wire cable, not each wire.
   
  I do not offer an 18AWG Copper Venom, i offer a 22AWG version, and it is certainly the best cable i have heard with the HD800, and i use one for my own pair.
   
  I have never heard an 8 wire version myself, so i could not tell you. I sell 4 wire cables, i make 8 wire versions for those who request it. I have not sold many 8 wire versions of the Widow, the cable has only been out for a few weeks.


----------



## Toxic Cables

All my cables are now available with mini XLR adapters, this is something i never offered before.


----------



## qawsedrf

toxic cables said:


> All my cables are now available with mini XLR adapters, this is something i never offered before.





Frank, those are the Crystal Kable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





qawsedrf said:


> Frank, those are the Crystal Kable?


 
  Yes, those are Piccolino by Crystal Cable. I am one of only two authorised dealers.


----------



## Staal

That's piccolino wire by the looks of it.
   
  Edit: Ah, Frank beat me to it!


----------



## qawsedrf

Toying with the idea with getting a Piccolino cable done for my HD650. Hurm...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





qawsedrf said:


> Toying with the idea with getting a Piccolino cable done for my HD650. Hurm...


 
  Don't think about it, just send me the money.


----------



## Staal

Such a great salesman


----------



## qawsedrf

staal said:


> Such a great *sales*man




 

How much does it cost again, Frank? Last I remembered it was like about 500GBP for 6ft or something.
Perhaps I should drop you a message later.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





qawsedrf said:


> How much does it cost again, Frank? Last I remembered it was like about 500GBP for 6ft or something.
> Perhaps I should drop you a message later.


 
  Price has been revised on the Piccolino, a 6ft cable will cost £365, those who did order at first and paid me more, should have received a refund of the difference, if you have not, please email me.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yes, those are Piccolino by Crystal Cable. I am one of only two authorised dealers.


 
  Holy ****!! (excuse my language) got bit excited...
   
_Guess..._ Gabi gave you the go aye??..
   
  Anywho I need another 15 meters of Piccolino, I got crystal _meth addiction _
   
   
  NOTE: I'am not joking.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Holy ****!! (excuse my language) got bit excited...
> 
> _Guess..._ Gabi gave you the go aye??..
> 
> ...


 
  What can i say, she has good taste in who to allow to sell her wire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Her main concern was, having someone who would represent her company/wire well, and make the cables look tasteful, so after reading this thread and seeing pictures of my cables, she was more then happy to make me an authorised dealer.
   
  If you look at the Piccolino cables, you will find that they have her company name on them, as well as mine.
   
  I only sell ready made cables, not just the wire.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> All my cables are now available with mini XLR adapters, this is something i never offered before.


 
   
  So, with my SP's I could get an XLR adapter so I could use them with either a single 4 pin or a pair of 3 pin XLR's?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> What can i say, she has good taste in who to allow to sell her wire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Congrats on that, Frank. It says a lot about what you have done to get that endorsement.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> So, with my SP's I could get an XLR adapter so I could use them with either a single 4 pin or a pair of 3 pin XLR's?


 
  Yes, you can use them with any amp, you can also buy micro adapters from me, that will allow you to use you HD650 cable, with any other headphone.


----------



## dan_can

Do you make interconnects with Piccolino? Thanks.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dan_can said:


> Do you make interconnects with Piccolino? Thanks.


 
  Only mini to mini and LOD, the Piccolino is not suitable for XLR or RCA interconnects, according to Crystal.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yes, you can use them with any amp, you can also buy micro adapters from me, that will allow you to use you HD650 cable, with any other headphone.


 
  Sweet!


----------



## alvin sawdust

Mouthwatering array of cables you have now Frank. Would love to try the Piccolino also when eventually i'm in a position to audition your headphone cables.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Yes, those are Piccolino by Crystal Cable. I am one of only two authorised dealers.




Crystal cables Piccolino? I dont now that brand...375 for 6 ft? Do they sound better then ur retangular 18awg silver cable? I read about a review about the crystal cables reference cable..and the reviewer said it was even better then his reference cables...Damn..am so confused what to buy....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Crystal cables Piccolino? I dont now that brand...375 for 6 ft? Do they sound better then ur retangular 18awg silver cable? I read about a review about the crystal cables reference cable..and the reviewer said it was even better then his reference cables...Damn..am so confused what to buy....


 
  The Venom is still my best cable, although i do plan to take it off sale for a few months, to allow me to catch up on orders.
   
  You can use the search function here, there are a few reviews of Piccolino cables.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





seeteeyou said:


> Is Piccolino suitable for termination with spade / banana connectors for HE-6 like this?
> 
> http://centrance.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/DACmini-PX-driving-HE-6.jpg
> 
> ...


 
  No, it is not.
   
  Unless we doubled up on the wires used. That would be very expensive, especially with those connectors.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> What can i say, she has good taste in who to allow to sell her wire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yeh man, big congratz on being a retailer/sponsor for the cables, shame you can't sell just the raw wire itself (NDA reasons included) so it makes sense.
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Only mini to mini and LOD, the Piccolino is not suitable for XLR or RCA interconnects, according to Crystal.


 
  It is doable in small amounts, 6moon's did a review few years ago from the sample CC sent in for review in a speaker setup, but it would mean you would have to double up on the strands used due to the injected gold alloy + silver structure of the cable and you hit limitations if you were feeding more current's on a single strand. But this is just my assumption on why they don't recommend it.
   
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Crystal cables Piccolino? I dont now that brand...375 for 6 ft? Do they sound better then ur retangular 18awg silver cable? I read about a review about the crystal cables reference cable..and the reviewer said it was even better then his reference cables...Damn..am so confused what to buy....


 
  I've stated it before in the DIY cable thread, when constructed properly and used in the right applications you will get sound from the best of both worlds, the slight warmth and bass from copper and clarity without the thin and cold sound from silver. To be honest it's not a night and day difference (unless you go balanced and double up on the wires which would cost a fortune), from what I would imagine the Franks Venom and Piccolino would complement each other very well, the best of both worlds. Rather then one sounding better over the other.
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The Venom is still my best cable, although i do plan to take it off sale for a few months, to allow me to catch up on orders.
> 
> You can use the search function here, there are a few reviews of Piccolino cables.


 
   
  I still need to try your Venom, sometimes when I read this thread, I go to myself...man why haven't I purchased the Venom yet? Another question is, do you offer the LCD2's Venom for the HD800's as well?


----------



## Xymordos

Frank, have you tried using the Crystal Standard Diamond to make a cable for IEM and comparing the sound with a Piccolino? I'm interested in the differences between Crystal Cable's sounds. Their cables all look the same haha.
   
  I gotta say your cables look better than any of the other cable manufacturers' cables :O


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Yeh man, big congratz on being a retailer/sponsor for the cables, shame you can't sell just the raw wire itself (NDA reasons included) so it makes sense.
> 
> It is doable in small amounts, 6moon's did a review few years ago from the sample CC sent in for review in a speaker setup, but it would mean you would have to double up on the strands used due to the injected gold alloy + silver structure of the cable and you hit limitations if you were feeding more current's on a single strand. But this is just my assumption on why they don't recommend it.
> 
> ...


 
  Crystal Cable's have their reasons, in saying the wire is not suitable, and i have no intention of questioning them on it.
   
  I believe 6moon's did reviews of several other Crystal Cable's, including the Piccolo, Micro and Dream Line, but never the Piccolino, or am i wrong.  The Piccolino was specifically designed and made for headphone use only.
   
  From the limited info i have read, those who have been making their own cables, as you did, have been either scraping the insulation off with a sharp blade, or burning the insulation off with a naked flame. Either of those methods will damage the fine strand within the cable, which in turn can effect the overall performance of the cable.
  I use a dedicated precision coaxial wire stripping machine for this wire.
   
  To my ears, the Venom has all the qualities of the Piccolino and slightly more, but i would still recommend the Piccolino to my customers, as it's smaller, more flexible and the Venom takes me 2 days to make, while the Piccolino takes me 2 hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yes, you do need to try the Venom. When i get some free time next year, will most likely be another 6 months or so, i will make up a couple of demo units and send them out to those who want to try it.
  I can indeed make the Venom for the HD800's, as i now have my custom made HD800 connectors, which have a larger opening.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> First "cable" i have sold, but i do have an order to hard wire a pair of PS1000's currently, with an 8 wire Widow. Will post a picture when done, will give you an idea of how it will look.


 
   
   
  Can you also do this hard wire with a pair of HD800s?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Can you also do this hard wire with a pair of HD800s?


 
  I can.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Price has been revised on the Piccolino, a 6ft cable will cost £365, those who did order at first and paid me more, should have received a refund of the difference, if you have not, please email me.




Do u also make piccolino for hifiman he500 and which connector u put on them? Furutech, Viablue or valab? U think the piccolino pairs well with the he500 soundwise?

Oh yes..And when u sent out try outs for the venom..can u put me on ur list for testing on a he500?  as i probably will go for the piccolino first. But if u say the pico wont pair well..then i will wait for those 8 weeks after i ordered my venom cable.


----------



## dan_can

Frank, can venom be used in ICs? If so, how much for a pair of 3 ft ICs with quality RCA connector?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Do u also make piccolino for hifiman he500 and which connector u put on them? Furutech, Viablue or valab? U think the piccolino pairs well with the he500 soundwise?
> Oh yes..And when u sent out try outs for the venom..can u put me on ur list for testing on a he500?
> 
> 
> ...


 
  They can be made with any connector of your choice, i have them all. It does pair quite well with the HE500, but even better with HD800 and Audez'e.
   
  That will depend on which headphone i make them for, Audez'e cable are currently the most popular, although adapters can be made available.
   
  If you email me at info.toxic.cables@gmail.com i will be happy to answer any further question you might have.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dan_can said:


> Frank, can venom be used in ICs? If so, how much for a pair of 3 ft ICs with quality RCA connector?


 
  It can, please email me and i will work out the details for you, i have a variety of quality RCA connectors available.


----------



## DefQon

Your website doesn't have the Widow, but what is this Widow everyone is talking about? Sound's like a step up from the Venom (or not?)......
   
  Frank you need to take a picture of all your cables one day for a Head-fi shot of the good stuff you've been offering here, sound's like you always have something new up your sleeve..haha


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Your website doesn't have the Widow, but what is this Widow everyone is talking about? Sound's like a step up from the Venom (or not?)......
> 
> Frank you need to take a picture of all your cables one day for a Head-fi shot of the good stuff you've been offering here, sound's like you always have something new up your sleeve..haha


 
  Some of my new offering can be seen on page 40, the Widow if my new OCC type 2 copper litz, in a black cotton jacket.
   
  My website hardly has much on it. There are so many things i currently stock, that i don't have listed yet.
   
  I will try and take a few days off, early next year, so that i can take pictures and write descriptions for the new site.


----------



## kingcow

Frank,
   
  Do you know how the Silver Poison compared Piccolino Headphone Cable? Price difference?
   
  Thanks,


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kingcow said:


> Frank,
> 
> Do you know how the Silver Poison compared Piccolino Headphone Cable? Price difference?
> 
> Thanks,


 
  There will be some comparison reviews posted soon, for both cables. For prices it's best to email me with details of what you want.
   
  6ft Piccolino headphones cables, start at £365, while the SP starts at £140.


----------



## DarknightDK

I'm still unsure which cable, the Silver Poison or the Black Widow, will be a better match with my HD800. While I would like the cable to be as transparent, resolving and revealing of the source as possible, I'm not sure if the silver poison would increase the sibilance of the HD800. 

Would appreciate some advice as to how the Silver Poison pairs with the HD800, especially if it will make the HD800 sound overly bright as I've read some conflicting views in the thread.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> I'm still unsure which cable, the Silver Poison or the Black Widow, will be a better match with my HD800. While I would like the cable to be as transparent, resolving and revealing of the source as possible, I'm not sure if the silver poison would increase the sibilance of the HD800.
> Would appreciate some advice as to how the Silver Poison pairs with the HD800, especially if it will make the HD800 sound overly bright as I've read some conflicting views in the thread.


 
  The SP will not increase the sibilance of the HD800, i do not find it to anyway, but i would say anything to get a sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 jj
   
  Hopefully someone with the SP and the HD800, can give us their own opinion.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Received a few samples of the new Y splitters today, and they are perfect.
   
  I will now confirm the order and also have the correct sized screws made for them, to hold the two pieces together.
   
  I have decided to have them chrome plated, i think that will look nice, i should have pictures of a plated sample soon.
   
  Pictures taken with a penny next to it, to give you an idea of the size, i am thinking of getting an even smaller version made also.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Received a few samples of the new Y splitters today, and they are perfect.
> 
> I will now confirm the order and also have the correct sized screws made for them, to hold the two pieces together.
> 
> ...


 
   Damn, they are perfect! Those look great Frank.


----------



## fuzzyash

nice!
will they going on all the new cables or just headphones?

edit: eg. iem cables too?


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> There will be some comparison reviews posted soon, for both cables. For prices it's best to email me with details of what you want.
> 
> 6ft Piccolino headphones cables, start at £365, while the SP starts at £140.





I think i will wait a bit to buy the venom..as Those piccolino cables sound a very good choice..so i am going to try them first...are these standard with the beautiful silvercolored oyaide connector as u used to offer with this cable? And does this price also comply to the version for he500? If i order 26th november..how long will it take to finish product? Yeah i know..so many questions..but u frank are to be blamed for this  as ur cables sound so attractive..funny..first i wanted to go for the standard silver/gold cable..but now i want better..hope u wont talk a lot about even better cables u can offer..  because then. Have to sell my car to buy it... So pls pls pls..no better cables ok?


----------



## rainykchan

My silver poison ciem cable finally arrived!
The cable feels really nice, very soft and flexible. It's also an eye candy.
I am pairing it with the earsonics em4 and the result is beyond my expectations.
To me, the tonal balance of em4 with the stock cable is exceptionally good, one of the very best I have ever heard, it was warm, creamy and  musical yet bright, dynamic and detailed at the same time, it's magical when playing jazz tracks. 

Although the pairing with stock cable was good, I still hoped for a better performance on the extensions of both ends and more details. That's why I bought the silver poison.
With the silver poison, the tonal balance of the em4 haven't changed much except for a small decrease in the mid bass. With my previous experiences with silver cables, I was expecting a sharper treble, a leaner tone and decreased bass, however to my joy, these things did not happen on the silver poison, I guess that flick of gold did the magic here. The silver poison improved the articulation, the extensions and the soundstage on my em4 by quite a large margin.

I have to note that I have previously owned the silver ray cable and that cable was disastrous pairing with the em4. The tone was too lean and shrill, while the bass lacks extension and punch. Although details are improved on the silver ray, I still prefer the stock over it, need not say how the silver poison crushes it completely.

If you want the pros of a silver cable but doesn't want the tonal qualities of it, look no further than the silver poison.

Sorry if my English is hard to understand, it's not my mother tongue.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





rainykchan said:


> My silver poison ciem cable finally arrived!
> The cable feels really nice, very soft and flexible. It's also an eye candy.
> I am pairing it with the earsonics em4 and the result is beyond my expectations.
> To me, the tonal balance of em4 with the stock cable is exceptionally good, one of the very best I have ever heard, it was warm, creamy and  musical yet bright, dynamic and detailed at the same time, it's magical when playing jazz tracks.
> ...


 
  Nice impressions. Your English is superb,


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Nice impressions. Your English is superb,


 
  X2


----------



## cogsand gears

Hey Frank, how long do you recon its going to be till we see an aluminium Y splitter from another cable manufacturer? You know its on the books! Just look at how the silver / gold has taken off...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I think i will wait a bit to buy the venom..as Those piccolino cables sound a very good choice..so i am going to try them first...are these standard with the beautiful silvercolored oyaide connector as u used to offer with this cable? And does this price also comply to the version for he500? If i order 26th november..how long will it take to finish product? Yeah i know..so many questions..but u frank are to be blamed for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It is better to ask me for a wait time, nearer the time, it will depend on how many orders i receive from now till then, but don't expect to get it in a week or two.
  Yes, that price applied to the HE Headphones also, only the HD800's are slightly more expensive.
   
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Nice impressions. Your English is superb,


 
  x3
   
  Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> nice!
> will they going on all the new cables or just headphones?
> edit: eg. iem cables too?


 
  My original plan was to offer it for headphone cables only, i don't think many would like this on an IEM cable.
  I will get some smaller ones made, and will offer it as an extra, for IEM cables.
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Hey Frank, how long do you recon its going to be till we see an aluminium Y splitter from another cable manufacturer? You know its on the books! Just look at how the silver / gold has taken off...


 
  I always knew the silver/gold would take off, it sounds so damn good.
   
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Damn, they are perfect! Those look great Frank.


 
  They do look really nice, much better then i had ever hoped.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





rainykchan said:


> My silver poison ciem cable finally arrived!
> The cable feels really nice, very soft and flexible. It's also an eye candy.
> I am pairing it with the earsonics em4 and the result is beyond my expectations.
> To me, the tonal balance of em4 with the stock cable is exceptionally good, one of the very best I have ever heard, it was warm, creamy and  musical yet bright, dynamic and detailed at the same time, it's magical when playing jazz tracks.
> ...


 
  Great write up, thank you for taking the time to do it, very much appreciated.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> It is better to ask me for a wait time, nearer the time, it will depend on how many orders i receive from now till then, but don't expect to get it in a week or two.
> Yes, that price applied to the HE Headphones also, only the HD800's are slightly more expensive.


 
  ok i will do that and i will be patient about getting them..i prefer u take ur time to make them well then a rush job.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> ok i will do that and i will be patient about getting them..i prefer u take ur time to make them well then a rush job.


 
  Frank's a perfectionist! Never a rush job   Thats why it takes him 4 years to make one cable


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


lugbug1 said:


> Frank's a perfectionist! Never a rush job   Thats why it takes him 4 years to make one cable



Just 4 years..?  but i know he is all bout quality.just.look at those new splitters..eye candy


----------



## LugBug1

I know I'm waiting to see what the new cables will look like then I'm gonna upgrade. Again!
   
  Fancying a Silver Widow type number for my LCD's


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> I know I'm waiting to see what the new cables will look like then I'm gonna upgrade. Again!
> 
> Fancying a Silver Widow type number for my LCD's


 
  I expect to receive the first sample wires this week, i have 3 variations coming, so that i can try them myself.
   
  Here's a picture of the plated Y splitter, not a very good picture, but gives you an idea of the finish.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I expect to receive the first sample wires this week, i have 3 variations coming, so that i can try them myself.
> 
> Here's a picture of the plated Y splitter, not a very good picture, but gives you an idea of the finish.


 
  That looks fab! verrr posh indeed.


----------



## walshyy

Hey Frank,

Is there really no way you could fashion one if these awesome plated Y splitters for IEM's as I'd love one on my Viper?

A few pages ago you did say nothing was impossible  

Walshy


----------



## walshyy

Sorry I meant one of* not if!

Damn iPad won't allow me to edit for some reason :mad:


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





walshyy said:


> Hey Frank,
> Is there really no way you could fashion one if these awesome plated Y splitters for IEM's as I'd love one on my Viper?
> A few pages ago you did say nothing was impossible
> 
> ...


 
  Anything is possible, i will get some made. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If you have ordered your IEM cable already, email me your order details and i can put it on hold till the splitters arrive.


----------



## hifimanrookie

walshyy said:


> Sorry I meant one of* not if!
> Damn iPad won't allow me to edit for some reason :mad:



I know thefeeling..my ipad 3 sometimes wont let me edit on the right place also...no matter how much times i tap on the right position.. :mad:


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I know thefeeling..my ipad 3 sometimes wont let me edit on the right place also...no matter how much times i tap on the right position..


 
  Guys, I really hope this doesn't turn into one of those Apple arguments/discussions/whatever. Internet is full of that... This is a thread about Toxic Cables. I may appear too sensitive regarding this subject, but I know this chain reaction. Or as I call it, the Apple reaction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Back to Frank and his excellent work!


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> Guys, I really hope this doesn't turn into one of those Apple arguments/discussions/whatever. Internet is full of that... This is a thread about Toxic Cables. I may appear too sensitive regarding this subject, but I know this chain reaction. Or as I call it, the Apple reaction. :mad:
> Back to Frank and his excellent work!



Dont worry..all attention is for frank and his work..


----------



## walshyy

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Anything is possible, i will get some made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   


 email sent Frank!
   
  Great stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  walshy


----------



## Fairwell

darknightdk said:


> I'm still unsure which cable, the Silver Poison or the Black Widow, will be a better match with my HD800. While I would like the cable to be as transparent, resolving and revealing of the source as possible, I'm not sure if the silver poison would increase the sibilance of the HD800.
> Would appreciate some advice as to how the Silver Poison pairs with the HD800, especially if it will make the HD800 sound overly bright as I've read some conflicting views in the thread.


   


  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The SP will not increase the sibilance of the HD800, i do not find it to anyway, but i would say anything to get a sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I bought the silver poison for the HD800 a while ago and while the sound changed a lot compared to the stock cables, I didn't recognise any sibilance, the overall sound signature was much darker than the stock cable.


----------



## DarknightDK

fairwell said:


> I bought the silver poison for the HD800 a while ago and while the sound changed a lot compared to the stock cables, I didn't recognise any sibilance, the overall sound signature was much darker than the stock cable.




Thanks for your impressions. In what way does the SP sound different to the stock cables? Would you consider the SP a more resolving and neutral cable compared to stock?


----------



## KimChee

Hey Frank,
   
  I just got your Scorpion cable, the 24 AWG version, and I am very impressed.  This is definately my favorite cable for my JH16, and Ive tried the Whiplash Twag V2, Headphone Lounge Copper cable, and the Headphone Lounge Hybrid.  The increase in clarity, SS depth, and details in the all frequencies is impressive.  I'm definately a fan of Toxic Cables now!  I really like the thicker guage of the cable, and it very much eyecandy, very well braided and quite flexible for such a large guage.


----------



## longbowbbs

Welcome aboard the Toxic Cables Train KimChee! Remember to tip your conductor....(Pun intended!)


----------



## sleeppygap

Hi, I am new to this forum, I have a hd650 and I want get a cable that will give me a brighter sound on mid and high without sacrifice my lower end, so just wondering which cable is more suitable for me, thanks


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Remember to tip your conductor....(Pun intended!)


 
  Nice.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Hi guys, managed to listen to a friend's Silver Poison and Scorpion a couple of weeks ago. Last week I managed to listen to Whiplash's new series of cables for 2012. Here's a link to my impressions of the 4 cables if anyone is interested.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/636277/listening-impressions-toxic-silver-poison-twag-v2-gold-toxic-scorpion-twcu-v3
   
  Enjoy!


----------



## Staal

Just read through your post. I find it quite interesting that you prefer the Silver Poison over the TWag with gold. Frank sure nailed it with his SP


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Thanks for your impressions. In what way does the SP sound different to the stock cables? Would you consider the SP a more resolving and neutral cable compared to stock?


 
  Even though I've been reading a lot of reviews/impressions over the last few years, I have never done one myself. Therefore I might be not the best person for a good/detailed comparision, especially since my old stock cable is broken and no side-by-side comparisions are possible. I've been using the HD800 for several hours a day since they came out (bought them soon after), so I hope my memories don't fail me. 
   
  The most dramatic change was that the sound signature is way darker with the SP. It's even a tiny bit too dark for me, but the reason could easily be that I've been used so much to the bright sound of the HD800+stock+my amp that the headphone gets a different significant different sound signature this way. The bass on the SP is emphasized way more on the SP (the amount of base you get, with the stock I used equalizing for some songs to get the base to my taste) but with the SP it's absolutely not necessary any more. Since early revisions of the HD800s (like mine) do differ to newer revisions (based on what I've read on the forums) this might not be that drastic any more with new HD800s. It's tough to answer your question about which cable being more neutral, because I don't think I have listened to enough different audio gear already to be sure how exactly neutral should sound like. The HD800 itself already sound quite neutral to me and since the SP doesn't require me to boost certain frequences (I only did this for certain songs and not by very much, otherwise I alway had the impression that while the bass was more emphasized that it lacked in detail/was not so clear any more than without) it might be the SP, but really don't count me on that.
   
  I think it's more resolving than the stock cable, however not too extreme. That's just my experience with the SP and others might find the experience different. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





staal said:


> Just read through your post. I find it quite interesting that you prefer the Silver Poison over the TWag with gold. Frank sure nailed it with his SP


 
   
  I am not usually a bass person, more of a treble head.
   
  But the quality of bass that Frank is able to extract from SP is nothing short of miraculous.
  The impact, texture, definition and sheer amount of the bass is just addictive.
   
  And what made it even more amazing it how he managed to maintain the level of clarity even with the added warmth and bass.


----------



## Staal

I'm glad to learn we hear things the same. I'm still very pleased with my Silver Poison IEM cable.


----------



## DarknightDK

fairwell said:


> Even though I've been reading a lot of reviews/impressions over the last few years, I have never done one myself. Therefore I might be not the best person for a good/detailed comparision, especially since my old stock cable is broken and no side-by-side comparisions are possible. I've been using the HD800 for several hours a day since they came out (bought them soon after), so I hope my memories don't fail me.
> 
> The most dramatic change was that the sound signature is way darker with the SP. It's even a tiny bit too dark for me, but the reason could easily be that I've been used so much to the bright sound of the HD800+stock+my amp that the headphone gets a different significant different sound signature this way. The bass on the SP is emphasized way more on the SP (the amount of base you get, with the stock I used equalizing for some songs to get the base to my taste) but with the SP it's absolutely not necessary any more. Since early revisions of the HD800s (like mine) do differ to newer revisions (based on what I've read on the forums) this might not be that drastic any more with new HD800s. It's tough to answer your question about which cable being more neutral, because I don't think I have listened to enough different audio gear already to be sure how exactly neutral should sound like. The HD800 itself already sound quite neutral to me and since the SP doesn't require me to boost certain frequences (I only did this for certain songs and not by very much, otherwise I alway had the impression that while the bass was more emphasized that it lacked in detail/was not so clear any more than without) it might be the SP, but really don't count me on that.
> 
> I think it's more resolving than the stock cable, however not too extreme. That's just my experience with the SP and others might find the experience different. I hope this helps you out.



 
 This definitely helps! Thanks for your impressions. I may just go for the SP after all


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





joe-siow said:


> Hi guys, managed to listen to a friend's Silver Poison and Scorpion a couple of weeks ago. Last week I managed to listen to Whiplash's new series of cables for 2012. Here's a link to my impressions of the 4 cables if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/636277/listening-impressions-toxic-silver-poison-twag-v2-gold-toxic-scorpion-twcu-v3
> 
> Enjoy!


 
  Thank you, for taking the time to post your impressions, Joe.


----------



## rmappita




----------



## hifimanrookie

Geesh..u walk around with that in ur pocket? Its a huge package..but i love the cables 
Seriously..it looks as a goodsouding rig.


----------



## Staal

What a lovely rig. Great looking LOD as well. What's with the black dot?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





staal said:


> What a lovely rig. Great looking LOD as well. What's with the black dot?


 
  Fantastic pictures Rodrigo.
   
  That's epoxy, covering the hole that's on the dock connector.


----------



## Fairwell

Can someone please post pictures of the new Black Widow and Piccolino cables? And how much are the current introduction prices now? Thanks!


----------



## longbowbbs

rmappita said:


>




Lookin good Rodrigo! I see your sporting the SR-71A instead of the RX-Mk3...Any difference in their sound?


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


fairwell said:


> Can someone please post pictures of the new Black Widow and Piccolino cables? And how much are the current introduction prices now? Thanks!




I think there are some pics of the piccolino on page 40 on this thread, and price starts at 365 for 6 ft....am i right frank?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Yes, pictures of both on page 40. Prices Start at £285 for Piccolino IEM cables and £365 for 6ft headphone cables.
   
  Widow starts at £120 for 6ft headphones cables, other then HD800, which starts at £130.


----------



## KimChee

Ive done some more critical listening with my Scorpion, it by far has the most bass impact and quantity of any cable I have tried.  It still retains the texture, headroom, and detail in the bass that I love about my JH16.  The soundstage depth definately adds to the note thickness and there is a liquidity that is added to the midrange that I didn't notice before.  I generally prefer a very neutral midrange, but the midrange is definately sweetened up in a good way.  Treble has a little better extension and sparkle.  All this with gains is SS width, depth, and clarity increase.  I'm thinking about getting an over the head set of headphones just so I can fit it with a Scorpion lol.


----------



## maguire

What cable of Frank's would best suit the Miracle.......anyone ????


----------



## Joe-Siow

maguire said:


> What cable of Frank's would best suit the Miracle.......anyone ????




I am so impressed with Scorpion I am getting one for my Miracle


----------



## ostewart

Just recabled my Sennheiser HD238 with Toxic Cables SPC, great cable to work with, soft, and this was my first DIY cable made from scratch, I'm pleased with it. It also sounds great, more detail without taking anything away, overall a tighter sound, with better bass punch (not flabby anymore)


----------



## putente

*randomkid*, for a first try, I must say it looks great!


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thank you, for taking the time to post your impressions, Joe.


 
   
   
  My pleasure. The cables sounded so good.


----------



## ostewart

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  These headphones are great, the stock cable really held them back. The stock cable was sooooo thin and fragile, within a few weeks it breaks usually as the jack is really chunky and has no strain relief.
   
  this is my second pair of HD238, first pair i had nearly 2 years ago, but i had to get another pair, i missed them.


----------



## maguire

Thanks Joe, I also just read your review.....now Frank says his best cable is the Venom.
  What difference is there between Venom V Scorpion ?    
   
  Wow with all these cables going around im becoming very in-toxic-ated.................man so much variety.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Thanks Joe, I also just read your review.....now Frank says his best cable is the Venom.
> What difference is there between Venom V Scorpion ?
> 
> Wow with all these cables going around im becoming very in-toxic-ated.................man so much variety.


 
  The Venom is an 8 wire 18AWG cable, only available for "some" headphones, not IEM.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Thanks Joe, I also just read your review.....now Frank says his best cable is the Venom.
> What difference is there between Venom V Scorpion ?
> 
> Wow with all these cables going around im becoming very in-toxic-ated.................man so much variety.


 
   
   
  His IEM cable range is as follows:
   
       1. Silver Poison: Pure silver with a dash of gold
       2. Antrax: Same silver as above minus the gold
       3. Scorpion: Pure copper
       4. Viper: Silver plated copper
       5. Hybrid: mix of Antrax/ SIlver Poison and Scorpion (8 conductors)
       6. Piccolino: Kick ass alien cable. Just kidding, crystal cable
   
  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





joe-siow said:


> His IEM cable range is as follows:
> 
> 1. Silver Poison: Pure silver with a dash of gold
> 2. Antrax: Same silver as above minus the gold
> ...


 
  Correct, but the Hybrid is a mix of SP and Scorpion.


----------



## maguire

Aha.....Now its getting clearer......Now that Hybrid SP - Scorpion sounds mighty interesting.....
  Best of Both worlds it seems.


----------



## Joe-Siow

8 conductors. Very bling bling...


----------



## hifimanrookie

joe-siow said:


> His IEM cable range is as follows:
> 
> 1. Silver Poison: Pure silver with a dash of gold
> 2. Antrax: Same silver as above minus the gold
> ...



Sorry to correct u..but i think piccolino must be number 1...as thats the most expensive one and best one if i understand it right..i mean..if the numbers represent the best to good.. Wait..all cables of frank are best in their sort...damn...so its super super super best to best then?.from top to bottom.. 1 to 6? Or didnt u use the numbers for that reason?  u see..i am even confusing myself..hahaha


----------



## rmappita

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Geesh..u walk around with that in ur pocket? Its a huge package..but i love the cables
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  No... =P When I walk around I use my iPod Nano alone. Thats is my side bed rig.
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Fantastic pictures Rodrigo.


 
   
  Thank You Frank


----------



## rmappita

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Lookin good Rodrigo! I see your sporting the SR-71A instead of the RX-Mk3...Any difference in their sound?


 
   
  Hi longbowbbs, I sold my MK3 because to my ears it did not pair well with my customs, to much 'humm'' and I HATE that, so I tested the RSA 71-A and IMO it has a smother sound, black background on low gain,  so I bought it.


----------



## zachchen1996

Does anyone have the anthrax pure silver cable and the silver poison cable, what are the sound differences between them? Because one is pure silver and the other contains a dash of gold.


----------



## longbowbbs

rmappita said:


> Hi longbowbbs, I sold my MK3 because to my ears it did not pair well with my customs, to much 'humm'' and I HATE that, so I tested the RSA 71-A and IMO it has a smother sound, black background on low gain,  so I bought it.




That does seem to be the one issue with the RX-mk3. Looks like both the SR-71a & b are winners! Love the photos too, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joe-Siow

hifimanrookie said:


> Sorry to correct u..but i think piccolino must be number 1...as thats the most expensive one and best one if i understand it right..i mean..if the numbers represent the best to good.. Wait..all cables of frank are best in their sort...damn...so its super super super best to best then?.from top to bottom.. 1 to 6? Or didnt u use the numbers for that reason?  u see..i am even confusing myself..hahaha





Nope, didn't use the numbers for ranking. Merely the range that Frank is holding for IEMs. 


Edit: will re-listen to piccolino from a friend again for re-evaluation to avoid advising wrongly.
Will repost findings once done.


----------



## hifimanrookie

joe-siow said:


> Nope, didn't use the numbers for ranking. Merely the range that Frank is holding for IEMs.
> I find either the Scorpion or Silver Poison best for my own application. I had a Piccolino lod once. While I am impressed with the sound quality overall, I found soundstage to shrink considerably.
> YMMV.




Really? That cable is the second most expensive cable ( bar the venom) that frank sells and u say The soundstage shrank? Interesting.. Hey frank...i thought that the piccolino was best of both worlds..silver(airy and big soundstage and articulate) and copper (warm and good low bass and intimate)..can u pls explain? As i need a cable for me he500..and if the piccolino shrinks on of the thing whats special on my he500 then i have to choose another cable..can u pls advice?


----------



## longbowbbs

I vote Silver Poison!


----------



## Joe-Siow

Edit.

Will re-listen to piccolino again from a friend before posting new findings.


----------



## hifimanrookie

​[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





joe-siow said:


> Edit.
> Will re-listen to piccolino again from a friend before posting new findings.




Thanks..
But No worries..i respect ur findings..no matter ..its ur ears..so dont worry bout wrong advises..i was just surprised as those crystal cables piccolino are said to be a uniqum in cable land as they have both bests of copper and silver..maybe frank can inform us better as being the specialist  as i said..its for a he500 connected to a very solid state sounding 337..


----------



## longbowbbs

SP's are Silver and gold...I'll take gold over copper anyday...


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





joe-siow said:


> Edit.
> Will re-listen to piccolino again from a friend before posting new findings.


 
   
  I'll be receiving a piccolino IEM cable soon to compare with my SP. I'll make sure to post my thoughts as well.


----------



## longbowbbs




----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





joe-siow said:


> Edit
> Will re-listen to piccolino again from a friend before posting new findings.


 
  1000th Post. Congrats,
   
  You are now the owner of a brand new HiFiMAN HM601 8G Slim.


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> 1000th Post. Congrats,
> 
> You are now the owner of a brand new HiFiMAN HM601 8G Slim.


 
   
  But wait...I was planning on making that post!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> But wait...I was planning on making that post!!


 
  Planning don't cut it.


----------



## longbowbbs

Too slowwwww....


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> 1000th Post. Congrats,
> 
> You are now the owner of a brand new HiFiMAN HM601 8G Slim.


 
   
   
  This is a HUGE surprise!
  Thanks for making my weekend!


----------



## maguire

Congrats, nice prize.....Will go down a treat with the Miracle.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Planning don't cut it.



1post to late...:mad: oh well..i have a 602..so it would be overkill anyway having two hm's..have fun with it..wait...i think now that near the 2000 posts mark anyone wont sleep here to be number 2000..  mmmmmm i want a venom..plsssss


----------



## fuzzyash

wow!
generous


----------



## Toxic Cables

I wonder is this thread will ever reach 2000, at 1000 it's already very big.


----------



## longbowbbs

Well then, I will add to it with my 1500th post! SP's are one of the best purchases I have made. I would buy them again in a heartbeat. Continued success Frank!


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> 1000th Post. Congrats,
> 
> You are now the owner of a brand new HiFiMAN HM601 8G Slim.


 
   
  Seriously, thats really generous of you. Congrats Joe!


----------



## Joe-Siow

Thanks for all the wishes Head-Fiers.
   
  This should go down well with the incoming cables and my Miracle!


----------



## hifimanrookie

****..the chargerbody of my hm602 charger broke in two..how is that possible? Its hard plastic and it didnt even fell once on the floor :mad:...oops..sorry.. Frank..u being the seller of hifiman equipment..did u ever come across with a broken in two charger..i bought it in august last year. 
Sorry i know its offtopic..but i know frank knows a lot bout hifiman equipment.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I have never heard of that happening before.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> ****..the chargerbody of my hm602 charger broke in two..how is that possible? Its hard plastic and it didnt even fell once on the floor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I've had a quality power supply do this with me before and it is from unpugging them. The cases are made from 2 peices of plastic and these can come apart. Just be carefull when unplugging.  little bit of super glue should fix yours though. Sorted.


----------



## sensui123

what the, that's bad@$$ and mighty generous of you Frank lol.  Back to waiting in line.  =)


----------



## LugBug1

I've booked the 2000th post. There its in black and white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
(Frank if you just want to send me my pressie now thats ok wif me!)


----------



## Toxic Cables

My new 24 wire HD800 Hybrid cable.


----------



## LugBug1

Wowza! ^^^
   
  That looks sooo good. Has to be the best looking cable yet for the HD800's


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> My new *24 wire *HD800 Hybrid cable.


 
   
   
  That is a freaking load of cables in there...


----------



## putente

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> My new 24 wire HD800 Hybrid cable.


 
   
  Doesn't all those wires make the cable too heavy? It sure looks good, though...


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote:  





> Doesn't all those wires make the cable too heavy? It sure looks good, though...


 
   
   
  Well, considering that it is for desktop usage, I guess it should be fine
  Not as if you are lugging the HD800 around the house


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> My new 24 wire HD800 Hybrid cable.


 
   
  Frank! What cables are those? Are they the Black Widows or are they a new range of cables altogether?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Frank! What cables are those? Are they the Black Widows or are they a new range of cables altogether?


 
  That's a hybrid of the, SP and Scorpion with translucent black sleeving. 
   
  Quote: 





putente said:


> Doesn't all those wires make the cable too heavy? It sure looks good, though...


 
  Not as heavy as you might think, and extremely flexible.


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> My new 24 wire HD800 Hybrid cable.


 
  How much does the 8feet version cost and what's the sonic difference to the regular SP?


----------



## KimChee

That is insane, I thought a 16 wire was over the top.  Hows it sound?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> That is insane, I thought a 16 wire was over the top.  Hows it sound?


 
  Sounds great and is still improving. 24 wires is nothing, i could double that, if anyone wants to be brave enough to buy one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





fairwell said:


> How much does the 8feet version cost and what's the sonic difference to the regular SP?


 
  Still finalising costs, but it won't be cheap. You are talking about enough silver wire to make 3 SP cables and 3 Scorpion's, then the full day it takes to make. I  will offer it will all 24 silver wires also.
   
  I originally made this for myself, but thought i would offer it to those who might be interested.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sounds great and is still improving. *24 wires is nothing, i could double that*, if anyone wants to be brave enough to buy one.


 
  I think ill wait for the IEM version ;D
   
  Beautiful work as always Frank. Love the braid you have on that cable.


----------



## KimChee

24 wires...you have never heard microphonics like these before lol..
   
  Hmm so 8 wire cables are nothing to you then..ever thought of doing a Scorpion 24 AWG 8 conductor cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> 24 wires...you have never heard microphonics like these before lol..
> 
> Hmm so 8 wire cables are nothing to you then..ever thought of doing a Scorpion 24 AWG 8 conductor cable?


 
  There is no microphonics/cable noise, that i can hear with the 24 wire cable, unless i intentionally rub something hard on the cable.
   
  Scorpion is already available in both 4 and 8 wire versions, i have several order pending for it.
   
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I think ill wait for the IEM version ;D
> 
> Beautiful work as always Frank. Love the braid you have on that cable.


 
  Thank you, Luke.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sounds great and is still improving. 24 wires is nothing, i could double that, if anyone wants to be brave enough to buy one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  So now what is the best sound cable for the HD800s  The Venom or these?
   
  Also will the new splitter be available on either?


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





preproman said:


> So now what is the best sound cable for the HD800s  The Venom or these?


 
   
  I would like to know this as well. Just too many options available right now that its becoming hard to make a choice on the best cable for a certain headphone, and the differences in the sound of the cable combination, if any.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





preproman said:


> So now what is the best sound cable for the HD800s  The Venom or these?
> 
> Also will the new splitter be available on either?


 
   
   
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> So now what is the best sound cable for the HD800s  The Venom or these?
> 
> Also will the new splitter be available on either?


 
  I am yet to try the 8 wire Venom on the HD800,  it was not previously available.
   
  I am also not taking orders on the Venom for the next few months, but it remains my flagship.
   
  I am looking in to having the splitters made for all of my cables.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





maguire said:


> What cable of Frank's would best suit the Miracle.......anyone ????


 
  The Piccolino cable, their's a thread by one of our reviewus contributous for a lineup of lot's of CIEM cable's from different manufacturers. The reviewed Piccolino cable was made by Jaben (which would be no different to Frank's ones), and the Miracle + the Piccolino was the best combination out of the lot...blah blah...use the search function to look for the thread.
   
  lol


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> I would like to know this as well. Just too many options available right now that its becoming hard to make a choice on the best cable for a certain headphone, and the differences in the sound of the cable combination, if any.


 
  I do have another 4-5 new wires arriving next month also, so i can understand it can get confusing. From the cables i have currently, i will list my preference below, from 1 to 6.
   
  1, Copper Venom "RC-4"
  2, Hybrid 24
  3, Silver Poison
  4, Widow
  5, Scorpion
  6, Viper
   
  Once the new wires come in, i will look in to sending reviewers one of each cable for review, so the same person can review all my cables, for a particular headphone.
   
  If you like, i can borrow you a Widow with your SP, maybe you could post a comparison yourself.


----------



## hifimanrookie

[quote="Toxic].I do have another 4-5 new wires arriving next month also, so i can understand it can get confusing. From the cables i have currently, i will list my preference below, from 1 to 6.

1, Copper Venom "RC-4"
2, Hybrid 24
3, Silver Poison
4, Widow
5, Scorpion
6, Viper

Once the new wires come in, i will look in to sending reviewers one of each cable for review, so the same person can review all my cables, for a particular headphone.

If you like, i can borrow you a Widow with your SP, maybe you could post a comparison yourself.
[/quote]


Cool..but also even more confusing..  we need references frank..we all are cnfused whats best for our phones right now  Include me if u need a he500 reviewer..today i was at the belgium/dutch meet..and it was great..mentioned ur cables a lot btw..only pity i couldnt have one to show and let them listen in person..the cables most people used were from alo cables, qcables and norse cabling and some with diy cabling..No on had toxic cables..that was surprising..so in the benelux ur cables stil need some mouth to mouth advertisement..SO i wanna volunteer..as i just upgraded my rig with new good quality powercables..so only thing is next is to better/upgrade my headphone dhc cable...but before that i would like to test drive some..i can promise u the review will be fun and interesting..  when u expect to ship out the review models..and u already made ur mind up who will be the reviewers? I know u said in the past that ur main goal was making test models for the audeze line up..but..did u know that most of the people on this meet actually enjoyed my combo more then any other rig..even some (burson) costing much more..including with lcd2's..i was surprised actually that people were so impressed..saying my 337 sounded like a ss with extended warmth included to it..sooo..next thing is getting some perfectcables from frankie boy to test how good it reaaly can be..soooo ur man enough to take up that challenge?  
What i did saw was that most owners of the hifiman lineup used the standard cables..What :mad: ..so everyone was surprised how good mine sounded..surprise surprise  and i know urs will make it even sound better..soooo..be the man u are and let me show every one that ur the man to go to if u ever need the best sounding cable for the hifiman lineup..i now owe the he300 and he500..so i can test the cables on both..


----------



## Toxic Cables

I currently have hundreds of orders pending, so it's a little hard to make demo cables for everyone. Getting my current orders out is my main priority. Maybe sometime early next year, i will be able to send something your way, to try.


----------



## longbowbbs

That is quite enough magic at one time Frank.....Save some pixie dust for later.


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I do have another 4-5 new wires arriving next month also, so i can understand it can get confusing. From the cables i have currently, i will list my preference below, from 1 to 6.
> 
> 1, Copper Venom "RC-4"
> 2, Hybrid 24
> ...


 
   
  This is very helpful.
   
  Thanks for extending the offer for me to review the Widow with my HD800. I would be delighted to, and any other cable you would like to send my way


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I do have another 4-5 new wires arriving next month also, so i can understand it can get confusing. From the cables i have currently, i will list my preference below, from 1 to 6.
> 
> 1, Copper Venom "RC-4"
> 2, Hybrid 24
> ...




Quick question..where does the piccolino fit in this row?
About the sending..i am on knees since this morning praying  to be the lucky one who can actually test whats best soundwise for The he500 and he300 in combination with my 337..pity i sold my 400 last month..as that would make me a realworld benchmark testing the whole range of hifiman except for the he6 and he5le. But at least i have the lower end( to test with the more affordable cables) the he300 and the higher end he500 to test for upperrange cables of frank.


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Received a few samples of the new Y splitters today, and they are perfect.
> 
> I will now confirm the order and also have the correct sized screws made for them, to hold the two pieces together.
> 
> ...


 

 Are you working on smaller versions now Frank? I'd be interested in smaller ones.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fairwell said:


> Are you working on smaller versions now Frank? I'd be interested in smaller ones.


 
  I have smaller and larger ones being made, total of 3 sizes.


----------



## longbowbbs

Those new 1 strand 2800 GA cables should be light and flexible!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Those new 1 strand 2800 GA cables should be light and flexible!


 
  And invisible.


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


toxic cables said:


> And invisible.




Invisible cables? I want that!plsssssss


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Invisible cables? I want that!plsssssss


 
   
  (Evil laugh...) It's called Bluetooth....


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> (Evil laugh...) It's called Bluetooth....:evil:



Bluetooth? Ru nuts? Thats best way to kill the soundquality of ur source..that u even mention it punishes u to the corner of the classroom 
Nooo..I want invisible 18awg cables with a insulation around it of pure quicksilver metal so the light gets diffused and and so u wont see it..oops..i think i saw to much of the series the ' invisible man'  but still the frank man is THE magician in cabling ..he will find a way..right frank? 

And What..its almost 4am here and i am still awake..BUT listening to wonderfull music through my he500


----------



## longbowbbs

LMAO!....Got a new concept...Lossless bluetooth.....Kinda like Jumbo Shrimp!


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


longbowbbs said:


> LMAO!....Got a new concept...Lossless bluetooth.....Kinda like Jumbo Shrimp!



If u can make that happen..u will be richer them mr. Microsoft in no time..and pls..dont forget i made u come up with that..so throw me some shares when ur going to be active on the wallstreet stockmarket 
Ps..i love those tiger jumbo shrimps grilled with some lemon, garlic and red pepper sauce..yumyum.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Invisible cables? I want that!plsssssss


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have smaller and larger ones being made, total of 3 sizes.


 
  Great news!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fairwell said:


> Great news!


 
  Anyone who has an order currently, that wants these on the cables, will need to contact me and place a hold on the cable. Otherwise they will ship without.


----------



## Staal

Just received a Piccolino IEM cable from Toxic Cables. What a beauty - and very thin and flexible. Sadly I haven't had a chance to listen yet.


----------



## hifimanrookie

staal said:


> Just received a Piccolino IEM cable from Toxic Cables. What a beauty - and very thin and flexible. Sadly I haven't had a chance to listen yet.




Pcs pics pics pics pics..plllsssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ChrisSC

Quote: 





staal said:


> Just received a Piccolino IEM cable from Toxic Cables. What a beauty - and very thin and flexible. Sadly I haven't had a chance to listen yet.


 
  please review also!


----------



## longbowbbs

staal said:


> Just received a Piccolino IEM cable from Toxic Cables. What a beauty - and very thin and flexible. Sadly I haven't had a chance to listen yet.




You need an unboxing picture set and a point by point listening discourse to post something like this..... There are expectations to be met you know....


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> You need an unboxing picture set and a point by point listening discourse to post something like this..... There are expectations to be met you know....




Thats so true! This *****cat guy says all the right words.


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Pcs pics pics pics pics..plllsssssssssssssssssssss


 
   
  I'm on it.
   
   
  Quote: 





chrissc said:


> please review also!


 
   
  That's the plan.
   
   
  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> You need an unboxing picture set and a point by point listening discourse to post something like this..... There are expectations to be met you know....


 
   
  I never saw the point of unboxing pics/vids. There wasn't a box btw


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> Thats so true! This *****cat guy says all the right words.




Flatterer...Where is my bowl of cream?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





staal said:


> I never saw the point of unboxing pics/vids. There wasn't a box btw


 
  Me either.


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


cogsand gears said:


> Me either.



Just show us some pics and tell us how it sounds


----------



## klipschman70

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Anyone who has an order currently, that wants these on the cables, will need to contact me and place a hold on the cable. Otherwise they will ship without.


 

 Hello Frank
   
  I have Viper SPC for my JH16 on order. When are you going to have this new splitter ready? I am considering this new alu splitter for my Viper, if this will not extend shipment too long.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





klipschman70 said:


> Hello Frank
> 
> I have Viper SPC for my JH16 on order. When are you going to have this new splitter ready? I am considering this new alu splitter for my Viper, if this will not extend shipment too long.
> 
> Thanks


 
  A month, the splitters have to go through several companies before they are ready. Made, fine polished then plated three times.


----------



## Excellsior

just got my cable! worth the wait, sorry for the crappy cellphone picture!


----------



## hifimanrookie

excellsior said:


> just got my cable! worth the wait, sorry for the crappy cellphone picture!



Is this a piccolino? It looks slim..how does it sound on ur seinheiserr


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Is this a piccolino? It looks slim..how does it sound on ur seinheiserr


 
  It's not Piccolino lol, if that cable was made out of Piccolino with that many strand's, it will cost a lot, very very expensive lol. I'm guessing that's something similar to the poison.


----------



## Staal

Nope, that's not the Piccolino.


----------



## longbowbbs

Looking good as always!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Finally got around to starting our Facebook page, be sure to like guys and once i figure out how to use everything, i will start posting updates and offers on Facebook.
   
  http://www.facebook.com/pages/Toxic-Cables/171820399625727?fref=ts


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Finally got around to starting our Facebook page, be sure to like guys and once i figure out how to use everything, i will start posting updates and offers on Facebook.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Toxic-Cables/171820399625727?fref=ts


 
   
  Awesome!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Finally got around to starting our Facebook page, be sure to like guys and once i figure out how to use everything, i will start posting updates and offers on Facebook.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Toxic-Cables/171820399625727?fref=ts


 

 really? ru serious? do i have to check facebook now also? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 geesh!! ur making my life hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..ps...i liked u already..lolz
   
  question..do u also do something what they call in the usa as the black friday?..as i see that certain cable makers are giving 10-15% discount on almost everything! someone even gives a better graded cable (that normally costs 50 more or something) as a free upgrade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 does the same thing also exist in the UK? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...just being curious.as always..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  my new ultra rare tubes for my 337 are on their way from the US of A..also special pricing..but still...EXPENSIVE!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .but am sooooo anxious to try them out!!..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..as before i buy ur cables...i want to have the best RIG possible to get the best out of ur cables.


----------



## zachchen1996

hifimanrookie said:


> really? ru serious? do i have to check facebook now also? :eek: geesh!! ur making my life hard!  ..ps...i liked u already..lolz
> 
> question..do u also do something what they call in the usa as the black friday?..as i see that certain cable makers are giving 10-15% discount on almost everything! someone even gives a better graded cable (that normally costs 50 more or something) as a free upgrade :confused_face_2: does the same thing also exist in the UK?  ...just being curious.as always..:tongue_smile:
> my new ultra rare tubes for my 337 are on their way from the US of A..also special pricing..but still...EXPENSIVE!!:eek: .but am sooooo anxious to try them out!!.. ..as before i buy ur cables...i want to have the best RIG possible to get the best out of ur cables.




EMOTICON ONSLAUGHT LOL


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> really? ru serious? do i have to check facebook now also?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Unfortunately, i am unable to offer any further discounts on my current headphone cables, for any occasion. When i price my cables, i price them at the lowest possible price i can, to begin with. I don't leave room for special discount or even dealer discounts.  Even my dealers buy my cables from me, for the same price you would pay.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Unfortunately, i am unable to offer any further discounts on my current headphone cables, for any occasion. When i price my cables, i price them at the lowest possible price i can, to begin with. I don't leave room for special discount or even dealer discounts.  Even my dealers buy my cables from me, for the same price you would pay.



Thats ok frank..i was just curious..as always..i know ur prices are very good...really good to be honest.. but i do procurent for a living so i always try..habit of the trade i guess..

Am really curious how a venom or poison or hybrid or even ur 8wire cable sounds like...as i need a best sounding cable for my he500 and my darkvoice 337 as it was accused sounding like a solid state amp. :mad: .so now i ordered some tung soll 5998 and some bendix 6080wb tubes to complement my excellent tung sol 6j7gt tubes to level the game a bit between my 337 and a woo audio wa2...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Staal, has the Poison, Hybrid and Picccolino, i am sure he will post a comparison in the next few weeks, once he gets a chance.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Staal, has the Poison, Hybrid and Picccolino, i am sure he will post a comparison in the next few weeks, once he gets a chance.


 

 hey staal!...wakey wakey.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do all of us a favor and do it..and in detail..or else..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! KIDDING!! NOOOO dont kill me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 take ur time...am sure ur a busy man..just as all of us..well maybe not all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...as we need to earn our money too so we can spend it on frank's cables...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..but we do are curious...


----------



## longbowbbs

I feel like I am reading a children's book you have so many emoticons going on there.....


----------



## Staal

Here's a few photos of the Piccolino as promised. Again, I'm no photographer..


----------



## longbowbbs

Nice and Petite for the iem's!


----------



## Staal

Yeah. I really love how light, thin and flexible this cable is. Most aftermarket cables are a step down from the stock ones in terms of portability - not the Piccolino.


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I feel like I am reading a children's book you have so many emoticons going on there.....



Het kittycat..i use those so u keep on smiling as a kid  smart huh?

Nice pics of the piccolino..goes well with ur iem's


----------



## MaJoMax

so,  the best toxic cable for HE-500 is the venom, not the silver posion?
   
  so many choices...need suggestion...thank you all~!
   
  And Frank, TAKE MY MONEY! (sent you pm and email as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hifimanrookie

majomax said:


> so,  the best toxic cable for HE-500 is the venom, not the silver posion?
> 
> so many choices...need suggestion...thank you all~!
> 
> And Frank, TAKE MY MONEY! (sent you pm and email as well )




Yes, venom is his best cable until now..but dont know what he has on his sleeve by the end of the year..if i am correct a couple of posts earlier he said some new cables are coming at the end of december...so maybe even a higher end cable then venom...u know frank..working as hard as a bee and full of surprises like a full blood magician...


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Yes, venom is his best cable until now..but dont know what he has on his sleeve by the end of the year..if i am correct a couple of posts earlier he said some new cables are coming at the end of december...so maybe even a higher end cable then venom...u know frank..working as hard as a bee and full of surprises like a full blood magician...


 
  Only one emoticon? I am disappointed in you.


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


alvin sawdust said:


> Only one emoticon? I am disappointed in you.



Am saving the best for last  so be prepared..


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Only one emoticon? I am disappointed in you.


 
   
  Hey...Don't encourage him...He'll have a paragraph long post without ANY words....


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Hey...Don't encourage him...He'll have a paragraph long post without ANY words....:veryevil:




 bad *****cat


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> bad *****cat


 
   

   
  What?


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## MaJoMax

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Yes, venom is his best cable until now..but dont know what he has on his sleeve by the end of the year..if i am correct a couple of posts earlier he said some new cables are coming at the end of december...so maybe even a higher end cable then venom...u know frank..working as hard as a bee and full of surprises like a full blood magician...


 
  arh...So i guess i will wait until his new series of cables comes out then.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Yes, venom is his best cable until now..but dont know what he has on his sleeve by the end of the year..if i am correct a couple of posts earlier he said some new cables are coming at the end of december...so maybe even a higher end cable then venom...u know frank..working as hard as a bee and full of surprises like a full blood magician...


 
  The Venom is and will remain my flagship, even after the releases next month. Unfortunately i will not be offering the Venom for sale, for the next few months, due to a heavy workload.
   
  Those still wanting to order the Venom, can do so, but you would be looking at a very long wait time. The cable takes over 2 full days to make.


----------



## MaJoMax

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The Venom is and will remain my flagship, even after the releases next month. Unfortunately i will not be offering the Venom for sale, for the next few months, due to a heavy workload.
> 
> Those still wanting to order the Venom, can do so, but you would be looking at a very long wait time. The cable takes over 2 full days to make.


 
   
  what will the venom sound like on HE-500 compare to the silver posion ?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





majomax said:


> what will the venom sound like on HE-500 compare to the silver posion ?


 
  I have never tried the Venom with HE-500, neither do i offer the Venom for HiFiMAN headphones.


----------



## rawrster

I'm still waiting for my cable for HE-6 but I do want a new cable for my JH5. The stock cable is starting to get bad where regardless of what I do it remains tangled which I don't like so I think I'm going to give these a try even though the wait will be long but shouldn't be bad since I can still use the stock cable but don't like it.
   
  Is there a place where I can see the different cable options for customs since I don't see them anywhere


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I'm still waiting for my cable for HE-6 but I do want a new cable for my JH5. The stock cable is starting to get bad where regardless of what I do it remains tangled which I don't like so I think I'm going to give these a try even though the wait will be long but shouldn't be bad since I can still use the stock cable but don't like it.
> 
> Is there a place where I can see the different cable options for customs since I don't see them anywhere


 
  Punctuation? It's impressive how something this short can be so hard to read...


----------



## Cryok95

Hey frank, which cable in do you like best for the HD600s?


----------



## longbowbbs

Frank will tell you you need one of each, just to be sure...


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Punctuation? It's impressive how something this short can be so hard to read...


 
   
  Ah well, we can't all be equally good at that. I for one never understood the English punctuation rules. They seem to defy all sense of logic compared to those of the Danish language.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I'm still waiting for my cable for HE-6 but I do want a new cable for my JH5. The stock cable is starting to get bad where regardless of what I do it remains tangled which I don't like so I think I'm going to give these a try even though the wait will be long but shouldn't be bad since I can still use the stock cable but don't like it.
> 
> Is there a place where I can see the different cable options for customs since I don't see them anywhere


 
  Current cables i have for CIEM, are as follows,
   
  Silver Poison, clear only, £155.
   
  Viper, (clear, translucent black and translucent blue), £115
   
  Scorpion, (clear and translucent black), £100
   
  I have a batch of IEM cables due to be made, if your order has not shipped yet, you can email me and i can have the IEM cables ready, to ship together. You would not need to wait, all over again.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cryok95 said:


> Hey frank, which cable in do you like best for the HD600s?


 
  Buy one of each, keep one and send the rest back to me. No refunds though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  HD650 and 600 pair really well with the SP, my second choice would be the Viper. Silver does wonders, with those cans.


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





staal said:


> Here's a few photos of the Piccolino as promised. Again, I'm no photographer..


 
  Those are extremely beautiful. I'm toying around with the idea of getting the piccolino for my HD800s, I still haven't decided yet though since they are not exactly cheap. I'd be curious how much of a difference there is between the SP and the Piccolino in terms of sound quality.


----------



## rawrster

So I've ordered a Viper iem cable to go along with the HE6 cable I already ordered  The cables look real nice and excited for them to arrive.
   
  On another note I don't know how Frank does it. He's always to answer questions in the middle of the night (think its 3am now?) and still be able to function and build cables. If I go to sleep that late constantly I'm sluggish for a few days unless I oversleep and don't show up to work.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> So I've ordered a Viper iem cable to go along with the HE6 cable I already ordered  The cables look real nice and excited for them to arrive.
> 
> On another note I don't know how Frank does it. He's always to answer questions in the middle of the night (think its 3am now?) and still be able to function and build cables. If I go to sleep that late constantly I'm sluggish for a few days unless I oversleep and don't show up to work.


 





 Thank you for the new order.


----------



## hifimanrookie

rawrster said:


> So I've ordered a Viper iem cable to go along with the HE6 cable I already ordered  The cables look real nice and excited for them to arrive.
> 
> On another note I don't know how Frank does it. He's always to answer questions in the middle of the night (think its 3am now?) and still be able to function and build cables. If I go to sleep that late constantly I'm sluggish for a few days unless I oversleep and don't show up to work.



Didnt u know? he is actually the reserve/backup for santa claus without the long beard and the big belly and as long the old guy does his job right frank has all those elves on his disposal until christmas..and the replies late nights is actually from elf nr. 1.. The top elf..his nick name is also frank.. so now u have it...frank is not an inhuman hard working super nice loving perfectionist who just sometimes forgets to get some sleep so he can make those special cables for us..no sir..he is laying on a big bed commanding those poor elves to work harder..if christmas presents delivery goes bad because the elves are deadtired..then.WE ARE TO BLAME..as we want to have our greedy hands ( or was it our ears ) on those cables..okay now i lost it..i need my being normal pills..or is this called the toxic addiction?very dangerous and very contageous..and i think am showing the effects of the addiction  help me..plsss..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Didnt u know? he is actually the reserve/backup for santa claus without the long beard and the big belly and as long the old guy does his job right frank has all those elves on his disposal until christmas..and the replies late nights is actually from elf nr. 1.. The top elf..his nick name is also frank..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You have lost it.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Didnt u know? he is actually the reserve/backup for santa claus without the long beard and the big belly and as long the old guy does his job right frank has all those elves on his disposal until christmas..and the replies late nights is actually from elf nr. 1.. The top elf..his nick name is also frank..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Did longbowbbs feed you catnip?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





joe-siow said:


> Did longbowbbs feed you catnip?


 
  i knew it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..that *****cat is not to be trusted with his sweet fluffy eyes...i need to buy a big scary pitbull...specialized to deal with crazy ass kitties..


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> i knew it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Oh, it might have been me with the catnip.
   
  I have 2 kittens at home after all.
   
  *snigger*


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





joe-siow said:


> Oh, it might have been me with the catnip.
> 
> I have 2 kittens at home after all.
> 
> *snigger*


----------



## Joe-Siow

They don't look impressed with the desire to give them a whacking


----------



## B[van]

Quote: 





joe-siow said:


> They don't look impressed with the desire to give them a whacking


 
   
   
  my face when I read all the posts, finding the wallet too tight to place an order


----------



## Joe-Siow

Ah yes, the world famous grumpy cat...
   
  He says no to everything...
   
  How have u been?


----------



## B[van]

grumpy due to the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  and I found a pair of monster foams, but not sure if its the smallest or not xD


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





b[van] said:


> grumpy due to the thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yay. Can always meet to try. I'll buy coffee.
   
  Y grumpy?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





joe-siow said:


> Did longbowbbs feed you catnip?


 
  No, I did not. The whole stash is stil.....HEY! WHo took my catnip??!!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> No, I did not. The whole stash is stil.....HEY! WHo took my catnip??!!:eek:



Am Starting to dislike. Cats


----------



## longbowbbs

Some real catnip...Silver Poison LOD! Love this thing...Back on the road tomorrow.....So back to the IPC>SP LOD>HP-P1>HD25-1 ii's....
   
  On their way.....ACS Custom T1 CIEM's!  
   
  http://www.acscustom.com/us/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=30&Itemid=45  
   
  I'll see if I can get Frank to make some Picolino cables for them. They have a really small connector for their replaceable cables.
   
   

   
  Wait, does that mean I will need a new Picolino LOD??!!  Damn this hobby!!


----------



## amanp

I had no idea they had an appreciation thread but i've used their cable and it's amazing! good look, very flexible and critically: Great sound, astonishing price!
   
  Never tried to contact the seller but i tried on a Sunday afternoon and got a reply within 10 minutes! Highly recommended for any DIY'er. Best thing is that it's one of the few places in the UK to get a decent cable!


----------



## sensui123

Whoa longbowbbs where'd you score those bands to tie DAP and amp together?  Do I need to bug Frank about those? =D


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sensui123 said:


> Whoa longbowbbs where'd you score those bands to tie DAP and amp together?  Do I need to bug Frank about those? =D


 
  Those are £50 each, would you like one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I usually include one with all cable orders, or two with IEM cables.
   
  I even have pink.


----------



## longbowbbs

I get 10% as an online sales rep..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I get 10% as an online sales rep..


 
  As agreed.


----------



## sensui123

My wife would be so in for the pink~~~~~=D  Thanks for the info Frank.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sensui123 said:


> My wife would be so in for the pink~~~~~=D  Thanks for the info Frank.


 
  Will be sure to send some, with your orders.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just took delivery of 18AWG versions, of my Viper and Scorpion. I will make up some cables during the week and take some pictures.
   
  Silver Poison will also arrive sometime next month, as it's from a different supplier.


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





sensui123 said:


> My wife would be so in for the pink~~~~~=D  Thanks for the info Frank.


 
   
  If you want a pink one, then PM me. I have no use for it, so I'm more than happy to give it to someone who will be using it. Being the tough guy that I obviously am I decided pink probably wasn't for me.


----------



## Toxic Cables

My new, 18AWG Viper Audez'e cable,
   
  Considerable more pliable then one might think, considering the gauge.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> My new, 18AWG Viper Audez'e cable,
> 
> Considerable more pliable then one might think, considering the gauge.



Oh my..beeeeeep...god...these must be the best looking cables i ever saw..18awg? They dont look chunky at all! are those part of ur upcoming models u told me about? Coming in december? Viper is a 100% silver cable right? So ur new copper cables are still to come? damn am so anxious to see those new cables.. my curiosity is killing me..aaaaaaarrrrrgggghhhhhh


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> My new, 18AWG Viper Audez'e cable,
> 
> Considerable more pliable then one might think, considering the gauge.


 
   
  Looks amazing. Now, how do they sound?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Looks amazing. Now, how do they sound?


 
  Let's put it this way, would i have had thousands of custom HD800 connectors made for these wires, if they did not sound great. 
   
  I had a sample of this wire made few months ago, after hearing it, i had to have it.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> My new, 18AWG Viper Audez'e cable,
> 
> Considerable more pliable then one might think, considering the gauge.


 
  Do you have a price for this one yet Frank? Thinking this may be the one for me


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Do you have a price for this one yet Frank? Thinking this may be the one for me


 
  £140 for 6ft and £160 for 8ft at the moment.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> £140 for 6ft and £160 for 8ft at the moment.


 
  good stuff thanks


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> £140 for 6ft and £160 for 8ft at the moment.




Hey frankie,
Ru sure u didnt mistyped the 1's for a 2 or 3?  How u do it? Those prices are almost criminal  u know ... Hint..fake rolexes fake pannerai fake breitlins..and now fake toxic cables..?  am just kidding frank..but my suspicion of u using those poor elves gets stronger and stronger..as how else u can sell those kind of top quality cables for that money? and staying the nice dude u are and havin time to even react on all our questions.. there is something fishy around here..hehehe 
but seriously..for me ur an big example..if u were in my kind of business i would consider u as one of my core suppliers for sure..and not only because of ur prices..no..on base of TCO (total cost of ownership) u would come on top! I mean it..dont know how u do it..but it works...hope i can try one of ur new upper grade copper cables out next month...do u expect them to be higher up the headphone foodchain as the silver poison and pair well with a he500?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Hey frankie,
> Ru sure u didnt mistyped the 1's for a 2 or 3?
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hey...Don't encourage him....Unless I am getting my 10%


----------



## devgru

Silver cable for Shure SE? I don't see any mention of Shure on the Toxic website, thanks.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





devgru said:


> Silver cable for Shure SE? I don't see any mention of Shure on the Toxic website, thanks.


 
  Don't have the time to list them currently. All silver IEM cables are £155, you can email me at info.toxic.cables@gmail.com to place an order.


----------



## hifimanrookie

devgru said:


> Silver cable for Shure SE? I don't see any mention of Shure on the Toxic website, thanks.



If u owe a shure se215 till 535 then am almost sure he can make a cable for u..

maybe a piccolino iem cable is something for u? i think u will find a pic on page 40 on this thread..its a heavenly looking cable for iems..in construction ( light, flexible, strong, thin and beautiful) and according to iem owners who tried or own a piccolino cable: better soundquality is almost not possible for the price..but am sure frank will reply u also.. 
Good luck with choosing


----------



## devgru

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> If u owe a shure se215 till 535 then am almost sure he can make a cable for u..
> maybe a piccolino iem cable is something for u? i think u will find a pic on page 40 on this thread..its a heavenly looking cable for iems..in construction ( light, flexible, strong, thin and beautiful) and according to iem owners who tried or own a piccolino cable: better soundquality is almost not possible for the price..but am sure frank will reply u also..
> 
> 
> ...


 

 My sense of fiscal conservatism won't let me go to Piccolino levels for a cable. I'd like to try a pure silver cable with my 535s and Vorzamp.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Hey frankie,
> Ru sure u didnt mistyped the 1's for a 2 or 3?
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I have indeed received the 18AWG Scorpion also, but it's being returned as it was not made how i had requested, the twist is much tighter then the sample, this makes the cable quite stiff. I should get another batch in a week or two.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





devgru said:


> My sense of fiscal conservatism won't let me go to Piccolino levels for a cable. I'd like to try a pure silver cable with my 535s and Vorzamp.


 
  If you want the pure silver "Anthrax" instead of the SP, which has gold in it, it would be £140.


----------



## fuzzyash

you need a new post with all of your new cables and pricing, along with the old ones!


----------



## hifimanrookie

devgru said:


> My sense of fiscal conservatism won't let me go to Piccolino levels for a cable. I'd like to try a pure silver cable with my 535s and Vorzamp.




Thats okay..we all understand that..we all have the same feeling more or less..but U wont regret Getting a silvercable from frank...just read this thread..not even 1 negative post! and thats rare..u will be in for a surprise soundwise i can garantee u compared to the standard cable u have now..

Hey frank..do i now get that 10 % sales fee u promised to the *****cat.. ...kidding..

hey *****cat..ur quiet lately..shot urself in ur foot with that kalashnikov u had on ur pic?


----------



## devgru

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> If you want the pure silver "Anthrax" instead of the SP, which has gold in it, it would be £140.


 

 Much better. Will send you an email.


----------



## fuzzyash

hifimanrookie said:


> Thats okay..we all understand that..we all have the same feeling more or less..but U wont regret Getting a silvercable from frank...just read this thread..not even 1 negative post! and thats rare..u will be in for a surprise soundwise i can garantee u compared to the standard cable u have now..
> Hey frank..do i now get that 10 % sales fee u promised to the *****cat.. ...kidding..
> hey *****cat..ur quiet lately..shot urself in ur foot with that kalashnikov u had on ur pic




what *****cat lol


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I have indeed received the 18AWG Scorpion also, but it's being returned as it was not made how i had requested, the twist is much tighter then the sample, this makes the cable quite stiff. I should get another batch in a week or two.




Am sorry to hear that.. 
Edited..i talk to much


----------



## hifimanrookie

fuzzyash said:


> what *****cat lol




Longbowbbs


----------



## fuzzyash

^ nice spoiler you got there :tongue_smile:


----------



## DefQon

hahaha...
   
  Btw Frank, I just had a look at some of the HD600/650 cables your selling on your ebay page, the splitter you used is a circular ferrite core that is covered in braid material or something, or it just a hollow tube? Asking for a friend who might be interested who will be using my account to buy it so need to confirm before buying.
   
  Cheers


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





defqon said:


> hahaha...
> 
> Btw Frank, I just had a look at some of the HD600/650 cables your selling on your ebay page, the splitter you used is a circular ferrite core that is covered in braid material or something, or it just a hollow tube? Asking for a friend who might be interested who will be using my account to buy it so need to confirm before buying.
> 
> Cheers


 
  That was a ferret core, it is no longer used as it was too heavy, i currently use a carbon fibre splitter, until the new ones arrive. All the listings should have the following picture in them, notifying customers of the change.


----------



## sobrietywarrior

Does the Viper 18AWG have any gold in it?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sobrietywarrior said:


> Does the Viper 18AWG have any gold in it?


 
  The Viper is a silver plated copper wire, it is only my Silver Poison and that has gold in it.


----------



## Fairwell

ad Frank:
   
  How many strands does the new Viper cable have? Is this 7x15 = 105 strands?
   
  Are you offering any silver (or silver/gold combination) cables that are stranded? The SP is solid core as far as I know or am I wrong here?
   
  This small carbon fibre splitter looks really sexy (not half as good as the new silver chrome splitter I've seen a few pages earlier in this thread though). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Thanks for the info.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

I have just read this on the Q-Audio website, at the end of the description of their "Q French Silk cable for Audeze LCD-2/3"
   
  " _*220 is the number of individually insulated strands in each of the cable's four litz wire conductors, not the entire four conductor cable. *Toxic Cables* advertises their copper litz *Black Widow cable *as using 420 individually insulated strands, however this number is the total number for the four conductor cable (i.e. each conductor only uses only 105 individually insulated strands). So to make a direct comparison, the Q French Silk cable uses 880 individually insulated strands versus the Toxic Black Widow's 420 individually insulated strands."_
   
  Frank, looks like you're quite famous! Competitors already have to directly compare their stuff to yours, that's how popular your cables are


----------



## longbowbbs

Frank is now raising radioactive spiders that spin SP silk on demand at 2048 strands per conductor.....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I have just read this on the Q-Audio website, at the end of the description of their "Q French Silk cable for Audeze LCD-2/3"
> 
> " _*220 is the number of individually insulated strands in each of the cable's four litz wire conductors, not the entire four conductor cable. *Toxic Cables* advertises their copper litz *Black Widow cable *as using 420 individually insulated strands, however this number is the total number for the four conductor cable (i.e. each conductor only uses only 105 individually insulated strands). So to make a direct comparison, the Q French Silk cable uses 880 individually insulated strands versus the Toxic Black Widow's 420 individually insulated strands."_
> 
> Frank, looks like you're quite famous! Competitors already have to directly compare their stuff to yours, that's how popular your cables are


 
  Free advertising, what more can one ask for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I make and design my wire based on how they sound, if 3 strands sounded better then a million, i would use 3. I think my cables, speak for themselves.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quality over marketing??   (gasp....stagger....) What kind of capitalist are you??!!


----------



## tink97

So just wanted to mention that I got a set of speaker cables from Frank awhile ago and wanted to just say these are amazing cables.  They are great to look at, flexible and light weight.  The sound is very nice, everything tightened up and IMO the sound stage grew a little bigger and things became clearer sounding and  I love these speaker cables!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fairwell said:


> ad Frank:
> 
> How many strands does the new Viper cable have? Is this 7x15 = 105 strands?
> 
> ...


 
  The new Viper and Scorpion, do not use 105 strands, they use double that, per wire and 840 per cable.
   
  Other then my Silver and Copper Venom cables, all my other cables use stranded wire, not solid core.


----------



## hifimanrookie

I told u guys..frank is starting to make the big boys **** in their pants with his one man show..and now they are starting to fight dirty! .but am wondering..if its legally allowed using franks company already good name and products to look like he is selling inferior products then the others..as if u read that line fast..like i did at first..it could sound like they want u to believe franks gives incorrect info about his products! And thats so low..as frank is a very honest guy..we all know that! Me in particurarely..RIGHT Frank?  this reading makes me nervous..in the netherlands as far i know they need to have approval from the competitor they use their name whether its a good or bad comparision..i dont know how it works in the uk or usa...i am in procurement and contracting business and honestly i dont like it when a company uses the good name and products of others for their own good in anyway without consent.

.u know what..even if they had a million stranded cable for 100 euro..i still wouldnt buy it..just out of principle..(although i know franks cables sound better anyway. . )and so would u guys! and trust me..i would and will use my network to say the word..these kind of things pisses me off ...yes u can see it as flattering...but i know from experience that new customers who are not into the cable world or technical go for the sweet words..and so go for what they read and maybe wont consider toxic cables in the worst case scenario..thats how marketing works nowadays.

well guys and girls...my apologies for this outburst..also to u frank..u do excellent work..its probably nothing personal from that company.... i know..( u didnt puncture the tyres of thier boss recently right?  ) business is business..let us make frank the VIPER  which jumps out of the trees and onto their backs..making them tremble of fear..ooops.to much fantasy maybe.  ...but i think he is already doing that..as they checked this thread to find the specs for that particular cable already.....as i predicted it a while ago..it was just a matter of time before they would recognize frank as a serious competitor...Frank.. for me ur the boss and have all my respect..

Once again..i just had to write this down to get it of my chest...but then again..if people think i am overreacting..pls say so..

and frank..if u think this is to much..say the word and i will delete this post....u know me by now..i say what i feel and think..

Now i have to shut up...would be fun if we would check other competitors who uses toxic cables as reference and mention it here on this forum..just an idea..what ya think guys and girls?that would certainly be free advertisement for sure! With our remarks on it ofcourse..thats fair..right? 

Geesh..its 5:11am..OMG need to get to bed!


----------



## Toxic Cables

I think the posts so far are fine, but lets not get in to a discussion about competitors and what they might or might not be doing here. It will only serve to get this thread locked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Toxic Cables has come a long way, since it's launch last December, and i have you all to thank for that.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I think the posts so far are fine, but lets not get in to a discussion about competitors and what they might or might not be doing here. It will only serve to get this thread locked. :wink_face:
> 
> Toxic Cables has come a long way, since it's launch last December, and i have you all to thank for that.




Well said! and Wow thank u frank...i feel honoured.. i hear u  we will be headphones wearing kittycats ..purr..


----------



## maguire

Well said Frank, Lets keep this the TOXIC Cable Appreciation Thread......
   
  Almost a year already? Wow and yes you have come a long way....
   
  But that's you......Always working hard .....Always looking for that something different....Attention to the tiniest detail....Never resting on your Laurels....
  Keep it up Champ.


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The new Viper and Scorpion, do not use 105 strands, they use double that, per wire and 840 per cable.
> 
> Other then my Silver and Copper Venom cables, all my other cables use stranded wire, not solid core.


 
   

 That's a lot and probably very flexible. Is the Scorpion the copper or pure silver version now? I'm afraid that I'm starting to lose the overview here, way too many configurations to choose from.


----------



## Staal

Scorpion is a copper cable.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

As far as I know, Frank is going to reveal some new cable options soon. I also hope that there will be a list of all available configurations to help people get an overview and avoid misunderstandings..


----------



## longbowbbs

I am guessing they will be a single strand of unobtanium....


----------



## Toxic Cables

After this weekend i will post a full list of cables, including ones not released yet and pending arrival next month, to help any confusion. The Viper, Scorpion and SP are listen in eBay and on my site, although i can understand how these can also be confusing, as most of the listings don't have the names of the cables. I will see to this also.


----------



## hifimanrookie

staal said:


> Scorpion is a copper cable.




Need ..to..post...have ..to...aaaarrrrgggghhh

U see frank..i can be non postive..and even without smilies..hehehe


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I am guessing they will be a single strand of unobtanium....




Didnt u know?.a green alien gave him some kind of superconductive supersounding limited edition alien wire to try out and sell..as once they tried to conguer the world by force and we all know how that turned out..remember..our bacteria little friends...so now they try it now on a more microlevel..the cable world  and that cable has just just 1 strand guys and girls..so no 535 or 840 strands to fight on...nooo.. its an ultra pure wire directly woven from a metal derived from pure 99,999999999999 % kryptonite ( in their language its called: htgukngc345 99,99999 ghutg.. So i translated it in the best way i could  )..it will even massage ur neck if ur heavy phone give u aches.. 
Now u have it..the big secret..the cable u guys talked about which is coming from franks magical box..can i take any preordering from u guys?


----------



## fuzzyash

^ i think too much second hand smoke lol


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Well said Frank, Lets keep this the TOXIC Cable Appreciation Thread......
> 
> Almost a year already? Wow and yes you have come a long way....
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you, i do try my best.
   
  Quote: 





tink97 said:


> So just wanted to mention that I got a set of speaker cables from Frank awhile ago and wanted to just say these are amazing cables.  They are great to look at, flexible and light weight.  The sound is very nice, everything tightened up and IMO the sound stage grew a little bigger and things became clearer sounding and  I love these speaker cables!


 
  Thanks for sharing, it is much appreciated. It sure was a challenge, to make a bare ended speaker cable, while still making it look awesome.


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thank you, i do try my best.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, it is much appreciated. It sure was a challenge, to make a bare ended speaker cable, while still making it look awesome.


 

 Are you also offering speaker cables (i.e. for stereo speaker setups and not headphones) or did I missinterpret this? If so, I'd love to see a picture.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fairwell said:


> Are you also offering speaker cables (i.e. for stereo speaker setups and not headphones) or did I missinterpret this? If so, I'd love to see a picture.


 
  I do. Unfortunately, i do not have any made to take pictures of and i never got around to taking pictures of those that i did make.
   
  I will take some pictures of the next set i make, i do have a few orders for them currently.


----------



## tink97

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thank you, i do try my best.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, it is much appreciated. It sure was a challenge, to make a bare ended speaker cable, while still making it look awesome.


 
  I was very impressed Frank on how you made bare wire look good lol


----------



## hifimanrookie

tink97 said:


> I was very impressed Frank on how you made bare wire look good lol




Whaaaaaat? Ru u also makin loudspeaker cables..:mad: why didnt u say it earlier? I bought mines a month a go or so... U really should put some kind of excel sheet or something online so we all know what u make in that secret lab of urs.  oh wait u will do that i read some posts back


----------



## maguire

Well here's your chance Tink97, Can you please take a pic of those lovely speaker cables for all us............


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Well here's your chance Tink97, Can you please take a pic of those lovely speaker cables for all us............



Yes pls


----------



## Toxic Cables

Here's a balanced cable, one of the speaker cable's looks very similar to this,


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Whaaaaaat? Ru u also makin loudspeaker cables..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Franks able to do any custom cables/custom configurations on your own expense, didn't you know that? Special order's they are.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Franks able to do any custom cables/custom configurations on your own expense, didn't you know that? Special order's they are.


 
  Absolutely, anything you don't see listed, you can email me about. There is nothing, cable wise, that i can't make.


----------



## sensui123

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Absolutely, anything you don't see listed, you can email me about. There is nothing, cable wise, that i can't make.


 
   
  That....is actually the unfortunate truth for our wallets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Frank, I picked up a set of SPC IEM cables with the right angle Oyaide connector termination.....I saw it pop up for sale in the classified ad and wanted to get a taste of your work before the main course....Running it with my UM3X and it has really widened the stage a bit.....course could be just psychological but the build and finish of the cable is superb.  Just wanted to give some preliminary feedback.  Great cables!  And damn the Oyaide terminations are really as sexy as the photos.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sensui123 said:


> That....is actually the unfortunate truth for our wallets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Glad you like iT, now you just need to wait for the couple dozen SP cables, you ordered.


----------



## tink97

Hey all here are some photos of the speaker cables that frank made me


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Absolutely, anything you don't see listed, you can email me about. There is nothing, cable wise, that i can't make.


 
  Yep, i can personally vouch for that


----------



## maguire

Well well..."I Fink Frank's dun i' agayyn  He's the govna"!!!!!!
   
  Very nice mate they most certainly sound as good as they look.....congratulations.
  Thank you for posting those pics tink97..


----------



## clsidxxl

I am looking to make a DIY cable for my HD 800, there are different model in 'Toxic cable EBay, Can you advise me please,thanks.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





clsidxxl said:


> I am looking to make a DIY cable for my HD 800, there are different model in 'Toxic cable EBay, Can you advise me please,thanks.


 
  Could you let me know what models are you referring to, wire or HD800 connectors, i have 4 different HD800 connectors, 2 have not been listed yet.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Frank is now raising radioactive spiders that spin SP silk on demand at 2048 strands per conductor.....


 
  Are you a psychic, it's actually silk, spun by radioactive Black Widow spiders.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Are you a psychic, it's actually silk, spun by radioactive Black Widow spiders.



With some plutonium infused in them.. For the looooow deadly bass it gives


----------



## Toxic Cables

_                                                                              _*Toxic Cables new OCC Litz French Silk Cables.*
   
   
                                                                                        
   
*Toxiques Câbles sont fiers de vous présenter les nouveaux noirs en soie Veuve français câbles*
   
  [size=x-small]*I am happy to announce, the Black Widow, with French Silk sleeving. (referred to as, Toxic Silk, Toxic French Silk, Black Widow Silk,  Widow Silk and French Silk)*[/size]
   
  [size=x-small]*Available in a variety of colors, below are just a few examples i have so far received from my custom braider. Still awaiting red.  Also available in full black, full burgundy and any mix of colors you want.*[/size]
   
  [size=x-small]*Our cables are made with pure Cryo treated OCC Copper, the only OCC Copper silk cables, on the market today. I cut no corners when it comes to the quality of my cables and the materials used to make them, ONLY THE BEST IS GOOD ENOUGH, and there is no better then OCC.*[/size]
   
  [size=x-small]*French silk is bought from France, braided in the USA and manufactured in sunny ole England.*[/size]
   
  [size=x-small]*All cables come with my new aluminium Y splitters, they will also be chrome plated, unlike these pictures. I only had two prototypes, this is why the splitters are only on two cables.*[/size]
   
  [size=x-small]*Prices starting at  just £165 for a 6ft cable. £150 for ordered placed before 5/12/12*[/size]
   
  [size=x-small]*Available for all headphones.*[/size]
   
*Please forgive the bad quality pictures, my picture taking ability, has never been very good.*


----------



## hifimanrookie

Do i see hifiman connectors on one of those cables? 

On that light greenish cable u have a light grey metall connector instead of the viablue..what brand is that? Oyaide?

Am not so into flashy colors on cables..except for white and black..but these are piece of art..well done..
When u expect to put up the complete list(also with ur new to expected cables as u said)..we are all very curious about it..just like kids waiting by the christmas tree waiting for their present to come up..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Do i see hifiman connectors on one of those cables?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Available for all headphones, including Hifiman.
   
  Yes, that's Oyaide.
   
  My favourite colors are the burgundy and brown, they look awesome.
   
  The list will go up next month, when i have all the cables and prices available.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Available for all headphones, including Hifiman.
> 
> Yes, that's Oyaide.
> 
> The list will go up next month, when i have all the cables and prices available.




Those grey connectors look really sexy on light colored cables or black 
Thanks for the update


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Audez'e cables, will be supplied with matching felt, where possible.*


----------



## clsidxxl

toxic cables said:


> Could you let me know what models are you referring to, wire or HD800 connectors, i have 4 different HD800 connectors, 2 have not been listed yet.



 Hello,I want one of your cable to make a wiring direct for my hd 800,What do you think of this one http://cgi.ebay.fr/24AWG-Pure-Stranded-Silver-Plated-7N-Cryo-Treated-UP-OCC-Copper-wire-Per-ft--/110957528895?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item19d595873f ,this is a good way?Thanks.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Are you a psychic, it's actually silk, spun by radioactive Black Widow spiders.


 
  I knew you were going to ask that....


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> _                                                                       _        *Toxic Cables new OCC Litz French Silk Cables.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Someday you'll need to figure out a hobby for your free time....Phenomenal as usual Frank!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Someday you'll need to figure out a hobby for your free time....Phenomenal as usual Frank!


 
  Thanks.
   
  Making cables is my hobby, i love it. There is nothing better then being able to earn a living, doing something you are passionate about.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





clsidxxl said:


> Hello,I want one of your cable to make a wiring direct for my hd 800,What do you think of this one http://cgi.ebay.fr/24AWG-Pure-Stranded-Silver-Plated-7N-Cryo-Treated-UP-OCC-Copper-wire-Per-ft--/110957528895?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item19d595873f ,this is a good way?Thanks.


 
  I make HD800 cables, with that wire myself, so you can indeed use that wire.


----------



## fuzzyash

looks great Frank!


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Making cables is my hobby, i love it. There is nothing better then being able to earn a living, doing something you are passionate about.



I know what u mean frank


----------



## Toxic Cables

*1 year Anniversary competition.*
   
*Tell me what you think of the new, Toxic French Silk cables, any of my cables or Toxic Cables in general and win yourself  the following,*
   
*1st Prize, Audio GD NFB-10.2 (Fully balanced amplifier)*
   
*2nd Prize, HiFiMAN HE-300*
   
*3rd Prize, 6ft French Silk Cable of your choice*
   
*4th Prize, £100 Voucher, to spend on the cable of your choice.*
   
*5 X 5th Prize, £50 Voucher.*
   
*Winner will be chosen from the comment i like most, **next Saturday.*
   
*Remember to like our Facebook page also, to be eligible for the competition, *http://www.facebook.com/pages/Toxic-Cables/171820399625727?fref=ts
   
*Please post your entries on the following thread, so to not clog up this one, *http://www.head-fi.org/t/639017/toxic-cables-1st-year-anniversary-competition-amazing-prizes-to-be-won
   
*I will also choose one person from my appreciation thread, by random number generator, to win a 6ft pair of my new Litz Silver Poison.*


----------



## hifimanrookie

Okay then let me start up the engines, let the games begin.. 

Here comes my line:


'Franks new silk cables show how cables have to be 
They look more sexy then silk french lingerie 
So give me one if u dont mind
As we all know ur a nice guy and one of a kind'



Thats it..simple and true..imho 


By the way..we are only allowed to enter once right?

Congrats again on ur one year anniversary my friend. 

Ps..i already liked ur page on facebook the first day it came online


----------



## hifimanrookie

Where is everyone? Not by accident on the other toxic cables thread huh?  damn even *****cat is not here..am lonely..come back...


----------



## KimChee

So what new IEM cables are coming out soon?


----------



## longbowbbs

I am here...Lurking...Waiting for mice......


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I am here...Lurking...Waiting for mice......:evil:



Its about time..was already looking for u on the other thread..


----------



## fuzzyash

kimchee said:


> So what new IEM cables are coming out soon?




i think litz silver and gold occ


----------



## hifimanrookie

fuzzyash said:


> i think litz silver and gold occ




He still has the very special piccolinos..maybe the best cable for any iem imho


----------



## fuzzyash

hifimanrookie said:


> He still has the very special piccolinos..maybe the best cable for any iem imho




kimchee asked which iem cables are coming out, not which ones came out :tongue_smile:


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> i think litz silver and gold occ


 
  Yep.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yep.


 
  When?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> When?


 
  The Litz is in production now, i tested 4 versions and finally decided on one that was a slightly larger gauge, and more then the 1% gold that is found in the SP.
   
  Price will be considerable more then the SP, due to nearly double the final cost for bare wire.
   
  Will be made available in 2 weeks.


----------



## hifimanrookie

fuzzyash said:


> kimchee asked which iem cables are coming out, not which ones came out :tongue_smile:



I know.but sometimes new things dont necesarely mean better..i was just giving an alternative


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> The Litz is in production now, i tested 4 versions and finally decided on one that was a slightly larger gauge, and more then the 1% gold that is found in the SP.
> 
> Price will be considerable more then the SP, due to nearly double the final cost for bare wire.
> 
> Will be made available in 2 weeks.



I WANT  any idea when the list will be ready frank?


----------



## maguire

Personally I think hifirookie should win the prize Frank .....I think 489 posts out of his 489 ....posted on this thread LOL


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Personally I think hifirookie should win the prize Frank .....I think 489 posts out of his 489 ....posted on this thread LOL



Thanks?  but thats not really true..lolz..i am subscribed to many threads that interest me....but ur right about one thing..this thread started it all...my active post life..lolz..as u guys (and girls) are so enthousiastic and franks products are...well..we all know the answer on that right..and frank himself is a great guy..and yeah..i bug the ones around me in trying franks products.. Is that a wrong thing to do?  does this mean i am a toxicable groupie? :rolleyes:


----------



## Staal

Those cables look stunning, Frank. You never seize to amaze. 
   
   



maguire said:


> Personally I think hifirookie should win the prize Frank .....I think 489 posts out of his 489 ....posted on this thread LOL


 
   
  The way I see it, hifirookie just cost me a lovely free amp from audio-gd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. But it's great to see so much activity in this thread!


----------



## DamageInc77

Is random number generation fair if people post multiple times in the prize thread?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> Is random number generation fair if people post multiple times in the prize thread?


 
  That's a point and i will look in to it.


----------



## hifimanrookie

staal said:


> Those cables look stunning, Frank. You never seize to amaze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont u worry..i never ever won in my life any price..so i guess u have bigger chance then me..just look at who won the hm601.. I was number 1001! How more unlucky u can be?  but hey..am lucky in love and health


----------



## longbowbbs

Frank, picolino for T1's?  Also, CIEM cable choice in general for light and flexible with SP sound sig.....
   
  Thanks!


----------



## HiFi Guru

I was thinking of the silver poison for my LCD3s... but I ended up deciding on Plus Sound's EXO 26/50 silver with gold... WOW... really woke up those dark LCD-3s... yet still has 100% of the low end. Wondering how these new Toxic Litz wires are going to sound... looking forward to the list.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





hifi guru said:


> I was thinking of the silver poison for my LCD3s... but I ended up deciding on Plus Sound's EXO 26/50 silver with gold... WOW... really woke up those dark LCD-3s... yet still has 100% of the low end. Wondering how these new Toxic Litz wires are going to sound... looking forward to the list.


 
  sorry to log in here...and i cant help it..but here i go again...as u all guys know me by now...when i hear a comparision of some products which i have some ideas about i cant hold myself .i just have to reply on that...
   
  oh yeah...kittycat u will have to wait for ur catnips..am busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  oops sorry ...back to my initial post
   
  u say u ended up chosing a Plus Sound cable? am curious about that..i will explain this further..
   
  not so long ago as i was into the market for a new cable to replace my already good DHC cable for my he400 i had back then..as an inherited side-effect of my trade how i make my living as a procurement specialist i ALWAYS do a little market comparision of everything i buy (not only the products themselves but i also check the company who sells it and even about their reputation and experiences of customers, reviews and so on) ..and then i make a mini TCO calculation in a excel sheet form if possible  (TCO=total cost of ownership)
   
  so i went through ebay and all the other canals one has available to search for info (yep also linkedin!)...u know the drill as u probably are a frequent buyer urself....and i came upon a couple of companies who sounded interesting to buy a cable from..to be honest Plus Sound was one of them ..and so was Toxic cables...as were Double Helix Cables and a couple of others..
   
  and this is what i found about the difference between a 'regular' occ copper Plus Sound cable and one similiar one of Toxic cable (looking purely at the basics as we professional buyers look at if we cant feel/hear/see it personally) that i will use as an easy reference
   
  this is the same cable i found not so long ago on ebay but with updated pricing of today (for honest comparision):
   
  Plus Sound lists the folowing 4ft Hifiman copper cable:
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-FEET-CUSTOM-CABLE-FOR-HIFIMAN-HE5-HE6-HE300-400-500-7N-UP-OCC-STRANDED-ECHO-/271102370825?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item3f1ef5e409
   
  it costs $119 for a 4FT cable as we all can see ladies and gentleman..damn i sound like a quissmaster..lolz.., 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  and here is the similiar cable of Toxic Cables that costs almost the same but is 6FT! (so 2 feet extra..my dutch genes are tingling here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and also IMHO looks a bit classier (but thats personal! as i am sucker for sexy cables).
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HiFiMan-HE6-HE500-HE5-LE-HE4-HE300-6ft-Cryo-OCC-Stranded-Pure-Copper-Cable-/110947624754?pt=UK_Computing_Sound_Vision_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item19d4fe6732

 as i already have a quality cable and wanted a real upgrade i went through the options..and i decided to go for the silver and 1% gold option (as i read that that would give a he500 a beautiful full sound) with clear sleeving on the Plus Sound list ..so that extra option (26AWG? as i saw the number 26 behind ur cable) for 4 ft costs another $115, which makes it $234.
   
  when i checked Toxic Cables i found this little beauty: 6ft silver cable (26AWG) called the Silver Poison cable which costs $232 (still for a 2FT longer cable then the Plus Sound one)
   
  and okay..i admit...money isnt everything.....(remember TCO?) so i checked the rest..and i found a lot more reviews about the Toxic cables and as far i know of i didnt find any about Plus Sound cables (but its possible i didnt check that thoroughly enough..as i said..i am not a professional reviewer.. am only expressing my own experience!!! never forget that!) and when i (to be honest by accident!) stumbled upon the Toxic cables apreciation thread and all the threads alligned to cables and even headphones (and trust me..i spend at least 2 days checking everything out..(i did that as i wanted to spend at least 350 dollars on a new cable!) and all i found was the utmost appreciation and broadest mouth to mouth advertisement i ever saw...i did came across a Plus Sound cables thread though..but only with a few posts..so that was a easy one for me..i get very cautious when not hearing/reading about products or companies (am not saying the products are bad...but i prefer to go with products/companies that have lots of followers,admirors, happy customers and good reviews and so on..u know what i mean)....
   
  as far i can see Toxic Cables has made a reputation for building high quality cables for themselves in a very short time as big as u cant imagine! just read the thousands of posts! but i think u already know that as u found this thread urself so i suppose it made u curious also..right?..
   
  yeah i know what ur thinking..and no i am not a member of the staff or anything..am not even paid for this (thinking about that...hey Frankyboy why dont i get paid for this?..grrrrr..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  and best of all ..i am not even english (happy me..oops..) ..i am a dutchman...and u know what they say about the dutch.. WE WANT THE BEST AND PAY THE LEAST FOR IT.... hope i didnt step on any big spending dutch feet now somewhere...by the way most dutch actually have big feet as they are huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i meant it ofcourse in spending money! 
   
  like me and many others here..am not rich..the rig i have is not supersonic.. and have a high maintenance girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i always try to get the best for my buck..and i love it when people love the look of my rig (look at my sexy 337..lolz) when i have visitors.. so a beautiful cable is a nessesity for me (as is its sound!)..so for me built quality, soundquality, esthetics and price (no particular order!) is important..
   
  as i said...i decided to have a silver cable with some gold infused to it as it gives best of both worlds of copper and silver cabling and it was within my budget...and regretfully based on the facts i stated out just now the Plus Sound cable came not out as first choice..am not going to say here which came..as this is a Toxic cables thread...as i respect the common rules of NOT POSTING about other brands on brands specific appreciation threads...if i was to post on the Plus Sound appreciation thread i would do the same...as we are here all to enjoy music and respect each others opinions...
   
  am almost sure if ur into a new cable again...u maybe wanna try a Toxic cable then...or u just buy one just to compare ur (as u say) special sounding Plus Sound cable (as i see many cable buyers do that!) and sell the worse sounding one..the price is comparitively low..and as far i can see..second hand quality cables are not to hard to sell..even in these times of crisis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  and if ur lucky u can even win one for free..hooray...pity i never win something..no matter what i do..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but hey..i am lucky in love and health 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oops forgot...and in music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  well with this i finished what i wanted to say...again..i respect all opinions of others and i dont in any way wanna put any product or company in a bad light. but i just couldnt help myself in replying when u started saying u preferred another cable brand on this toxic cables thread...as if u knew in advance someone would say something about it..and surprise surprise....i did..lucky u...the crazy guy of the bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i did it my way..a long way..but a nice way...as i am a nice guy...as we all know..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  its 5:30am now..am going to bed now.for some 3 hours quality sleep...and then up for work again...if anyone is still awake..enjoy ur waking hours..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..may the force be with u


----------



## Fairwell

Quote 





> as far i can see Toxic Cables has made a reputation for building high quality cables for themselves in a very short time as big as u cant imagine! just read the thousands of posts! but i think u already know that as u found this thread urself so i suppose it made u curious also..right?..


 
  For this reason I bought a SP from Frank. I checked out a ton of cable companies. Each one of them adds their person touch (finish, special sleeving etc) to the cables they sell and also take a different approach often times (shielding foils they use/don't use because of their research). So it's not always the easiest thing to compare them. But if you compare cables that are equally (or nearly equally build) it's easy to see that Frank is asking not those exotic prices other cable manufacturers do. I've played around for a couple of times to get myself a good solderding station, heatgun etc and make my own, but with these prices it's not really necessary any more (I might still do it sometime just out of curiousity and because I'd like to try it out but actually if you just need some cables it's not worth it comparing to buying some of Frank's cables).
   
  Franks' cables (and prices) speak for themselves and that's also his philisophy, providing audio cables that feature craftmanship but also fair prices. As long as he sticks to it I don't see his business not working out. I have only starting posting in this thread a few weeks ago, but I've watched his progress from the beginning.
   
  This new litz silver wire with the higher than SP gold content that will be available in about 2 weeks, how many strands does it have? I'm actually not sure a huge amount if necessary in order to sound well, but with more strands cables usually tend to be more flexible which is why I'm interested in the number in the first place. I actually wanted to get a cable with the new y-splitter when it's available, but now I'll have to wait till these are out for sure.
   
  What sonic difference can you expect between the SP, this new litz wire with more gold content and a piccolino? Does it increase bass impact even more? In theory it should help to reduce crystal boundaries and transmit the signal quicker and (not sure about this 2nd part compared to high quality silver) fewer losses. But how exactly does this translate into sonic differences one can hear when using these cables?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> sorry to log in here...and i cant help it..but here i go again...as u all guys know me by now...when i hear a comparision of some products which i have some ideas about i cant hold myself .i just have to reply on that...
> 
> oh yeah...kittycat u will have to wait for ur catnips..am busy
> 
> ...


 
   
  .....and breathe......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Good summation....


----------



## fuzzyash

longbowbbs said:


> .....and breathe......
> 
> Good summation....




ive noticed almost half his posts have some sort of dedication to you


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fairwell said:


> This new litz silver wire with the higher than SP gold content that will be available in about 2 weeks, how many strands does it have? I'm actually not sure a huge amount if necessary in order to sound well, but with more strands cables usually tend to be more flexible which is why I'm interested in the number in the first place. I actually wanted to get a cable with the new y-splitter when it's available, but now I'll have to wait till these are out for sure.
> 
> What sonic difference can you expect between the SP, this new litz wire with more gold content and a piccolino? Does it increase bass impact even more? In theory it should help to reduce crystal boundaries and transmit the signal quicker and (not sure about this 2nd part compared to high quality silver) fewer losses. But how exactly does this translate into sonic differences one can hear when using these cables?


 
  A higher strand count in a similar gauge cable, does not necessarily mean it will be more flexible then one with lesser strands, this depends more so, on the annealing process and dielectric used then the number of strands, I will be keeping the gold content confidential, as this plays a huge part in the final performance of the cable, but i can say, the new Silver Widow does have a considerably higher content then the SP.


----------



## longbowbbs

I'll have to print T-shirts for the fan club!


----------



## hifimanrookie

fuzzyash said:


> ive noticed almost half his posts have some sort of dedication to you




Really? Damn didnt know people check up on me 
Its just honest respect to a person and products who are one of a kind.. But seriously..if u see on other threads i post..i am dedicated to other brands also..if i have a good feeling or experience with a product or company or person i am not afraid to hide it..but..to be honest.. 

My dedication posts for toxic cables are more in the league of a 10 th of all my posts  

but wait..i think almost all regular posters on this thread..(.yep u also mr!  ) have a high percentage of dedication posts on this thread..so frank must do something right..as he cant pay us all off as he is not mr Microsoft himself..  or we are mass hypnotised by the beauty of his products or seduced by the way he reacts or the time he takes to reply to all (YES ALL) of our questions..even the more sillyier ones..we all know that..so yeah its not weird he has a long list of dedication posts..also from me..

damn..i promised myself that this post would be all about neutrality..no dedication at all..u see..even then its hard not to say nice things bout his products or him... Do i need a shrink now? 
But seriously... I am very passionate about what i like and dislike its in my blood being a portuguese and living in the netherlands..and i dont keep anything back..u like it or not..and if u check other posts of mine u will see the same kind of posts (hint ...337, he500 and mstage threads) .some positive..and some a bit less..but always with respect! 

And with this i leave u be
And we all know..its clearly to see
Franks cables are one of a kind
So just let me dedicate about them if u dont mind
I am just as i seem to be
As We are the leaves and toxic cables is the tree
And as u can see i write this not on the price winning thread.with that ur correct!
As i am not here for winning anything but to show respect
And now i am reaaly going away
But ur more then allowed for here to stay



Toxic cables tshirts? Honestly not a bad idea! Frank could ask some euros for it and give the profit to a charity for helping kids or something..


----------



## Fairwell

Quote:


> this is the same cable i found not so long ago on ebay but with updated pricing of today (for honest comparision):
> 
> Plus Sound lists the folowing 4ft Hifiman copper cable:
> 
> ...


 
  While all of this is true and you also point out a bit later in your freaking long post that you refer to a TOC and not only the price matters you should never ever just compare it like that. Sleeving and using foils costs the cable manufacturer more money (not only in material cost, but it also takes much more time to make a cable).
   
  There is a good reason why for instance Frank's new silk scorpion wire costs more money than the unsleeved version, simply because he also has expenses for the silk (while I've seen silk to buy for diy not that expensive this version shown on the pictures of the new silk scorpion wires is of a total different quality ...) and he also needs to spend some extra time for sleeving. The very same goes for foils. On top of that the more layers you use, the more research you have to do on the whole topic regarding side effects such as making the cable not flexible enough, making it too heavy, not being able to fit certain connectors (for instance happens with heavy gauge wire, it's way easier to solder a 24 or 26avg wire to a connector than 18avg and for some connectors it's even hardly possible or at least takes up way more time) or actually even decreasing the sonic capabilities of a cable because you added too many layers of foils etc. Some companies like DHC believe in putting several layers of foils and on top several different layers of insulation. The materials should work together and you also have to put more thoughts into still getting the right sizes from the inner layer to the outer layer of a cable. Furthermore, the metal being used can also offer way more than purely OCC treatment, cryo-treated, soft annealed/tempered and purity come to my mind. Craftmanship, unique cable designs etc just make it even more complicated to compare cables between different companies.
   
  Finally there are things (some of you mentioned in your TOC already) such as customer support, quick delivery, custumization, technical advice (e.g. if you don't know which cable you need or would be best for your setup) etc.
   
  That's why i personally think your comparision with exact USD prices is not actually that helpful because they don't take into account a lot of things. Basically you take the wire + length and compare the prices.
   
  I'm not trying to be harsh here so please don't get it wrong, I do appreciate your effort in trying to get your point across in Frank's pricing model. I'm basically on the same boat as you, I've checked out a lot of cable manufacturers and most of them had way too high prices for what they offer for my taste. The prices will never reach diy prices because obviously you also have to pay for the work, the equipment being used, the organisational effort, websites promoting them, research etc and last but not least obviously some profit. Even if making cables is thing you enjoy most in life (apparently very true for Frank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) you still need to be able to live from it. So there has to be some balance and reasonable pricing (still being able to run the business while not asking astronomical prices).
   
  The reason Frank's cable are so attractive is not a single point such as prices (tbh when I had seen his cables for the first time like one year ago my immediate reaction was "pretty good prices but no customization" (because I didn't know back then that his website only showed a small fraction of his cables and there was nowhere stated it is otherwise on the website), "boring designs" (well I had only seen standard black multifilament nylon sleeving which is ultra standard for every audio cable) and not much "research" (no special foils being used, just plain wires->insulator->sleeving->done). So frankly, I thought something along the lines of "you get what you pay for". However, the silver-gold I had only seen for reasonable prices from Mundorf (zendo cables) which Frank offered way cheaper got me really curious. After checking out head-fi and finding cable offers on ebay I realised how wrong I had been with my initial impression. Frank's cables are so attractive because his cables are well-design products in every regard. Yes, you will find a manufacturer with some special sleeving option he might not offer yet, yes you might find a manufacturer that offers ... BUT this will be always true. He offers well-build cables (I inspected mine carefully and I can't find a single flaw), he uses top material (even the Mundorf gold-silver-solder as a standard!), you can basically get every cable you need (just need to pm him about your needs, he will even design you something for no extra cost ... ), his prices are really good (compared to the whole package he offers) and last but not least his customer support is excellent. His waiting times have caught up to the ones from other cable manufacturers (a few weeks waiting time) which is negative for me (at least last time cause my old cable was broken ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but totally reasonable since he runs a small company that is just booming a lot lately (same with his updates on his website, with all those new cables etc I understand that it's tough atm to keep up with providing long textual explanations, pictures etc etc).
   
  I just wanted to add a note about his customer support and this is a true sign of what kind of person Frank is and what his attitude on running on a company is. When I ordered my SP we had sent each other quite some emails and while I never checked how long the answers took it was from 1minute to about maybe 1hour maximum. That already alone surprised me. Not many companies have a quick response time. I was allowed to pay per Paypal on my wish instead of using the paying option on the website so I had to create no google account. Then I ordered the wrong termination by accident (3.5mm instead of 6.35mm), received my cable and was disappointed cause I couldn't used it (the cable looked so gorgious though and very flexible which I absolutely loved)). So I went straight to a nearby hifi-shop to buy a crappy adapter which only seemed to work half of the time and looked pretty ugly. I wrote Frank an email about the termination (I first thought it came with the wrong one) and Frank realised my mistake and he offered me to just ship it back and reterminate it for no extra cost (yes that is right, no extra cost, because Frank is just such a nice guy, hopefully not everyone is expecting Frank to do free stuff now for them ...) or a venom with a special price. This is what I call customer support and things like these make me come back as a customer at a later time again and again (Once I'm really satisfied with a certain company I always come back if I need something at a later point. Always worked out fine for me this way.). Unfortunately the cable kinda got lost on the shipping back to the UK for retermination when I had decided to ship it back and not having it for some days (that was a hard decision believe me) so I had to wait a bit if the package still shows up or actually got lost and fortunately a friend lend me his cable in the meantime. So I had set on ordering one of Frank's cables again because I got to see his cables in reality and experience his customer support but since there are new cables coming out 24/7 currently I can't decide really on which one. Damn you Frank, you make it way too hard to decide! That's btw the reason I said a few pages ago that I might not be the best to compare the sonic differences between stock on his cables since I didn't have it for too long and could only provide some initial impressions and why I've been so keen on getting information about the new cables until Frank has finished his cable overview.
   
  Sorry for this wall of text, but I'm pretty bad at getting a point across in a short and precise way.
   
  Sidenote: Will the new stranded silver wire with the higher than SP gold content be available with this new silk cotton as well? I really like the looks of it and I personally really enjoy the feeling of touching silk. I'm afraid that the cables won't be nearly as flexible any more compared to the unsleeved versions. I'd love to hear some thoughts on this.


----------



## hifimanrookie

And who was saying my post was long? Lolz..u must have same virus as i have.. 
Seriously..i know my comparision was not completely political correct tco wise..but i only used a few key decision points to keep it simpler..i just did that to keep it readable and less long..  but am glad u wrote this..as its both a confirmation and a supplement of what i already said.
thanks for that..yes ur right..we are on same boat....

.maybe we can join up an write a biograpghy about the 1 year that frank is in business 

I always appreciate people being passionate about what they love..and i see u have put toxic cables into ur heart. Respect from me to u..


----------



## fuzzyash

hifimanrookie said:


> Really? Damn didnt know people check up on me
> Its just honest respect to a person and products who are one of a kind.. But seriously..if u see on other threads i post..i am dedicated to other brands also..if i have a good feeling or experience with a product or company or person i am not afraid to hide it..but..to be honest..




i meant the kittycat references lol
great poems by the way!
how long does it take to make them rhyme?


----------



## hifimanrookie

fuzzyash said:


> i meant the kittycat references lol
> great poems by the way!
> how long does it take to make them rhyme?



Oh u mean that crazy kittycat? Hehehe yeah we have some kind of weird posting connection.. 

Well about the rhymes..to be honest..i dont do a lot..it just comes to me.. I write one line and the rest comes out of my brain..sometimes i have to force myself to stop or otherwise u will have a page full of rhyming...Or i am just plain weird  but thanks for the complement. Allthough I am just an amateur..


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> .maybe we can join up an write a biograpghy about the 1 year that frank is in business


 
  We could actually really do that.


----------



## hifimanrookie

[[/INDENT]





fairwell said:


> We could actually really do that.



Maybe everyone can share a few words about dealing with frank and his cables and we put it in a kind of biography...or ask frank how he came up starting his own company instead being a diy cable-ist as he was in the past 
By the way talking about busy bee himself..he is quiet today..working on ur list huh ?


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> [[/INDENT]
> Maybe everyone can share a few words about dealing with frank and his cables and we put it in a kind of biography...or ask frank how he came up starting his own company instead being a diy cable-ist as he was in the past
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Maybe we can open a new thread for this and link it here. Then we set up an introduction (maybe some personal input of Frank/his point of view would be nice here as a kind of intruduction), then some general big steps of the last year and then followed by user histories. So basically that we form the headlines etc and then put in the content others post in the original topic so it's not a total mess but rather a nice longer article.
   
  I'm so eager to see the list, I'm starting to get confused by all the possibilities. Even today (or maybe yesterday) I read that he is offering 4 different terminations for the HD800. Since I can't check these infos on his website I'm afraid of missing out on things he is doing and can't decide. I can't afford to get a new cable every day, so it has to be the right one.


----------



## cogsand gears

Nevermind.


----------



## hifimanrookie

fairwell said:


> Maybe we can open a new thread for this and link it here. Then we set up an introduction (maybe some personal input of Frank/his point of view would be nice here as a kind of intruduction), then some general big steps of the last year and then followed by user histories. So basically that we form the headlines etc and then put in the content others post in the original topic so it's not a total mess but rather a nice longer article.
> 
> I'm so eager to see the list, I'm starting to get confused by all the possibilities. Even today (or maybe yesterday) I read that he is offering 4 different terminations for the HD800. Since I can't check these infos on his website I'm afraid of missing out on things he is doing and can't decide. I can't afford to get a new cable every day, so it has to be the right one.




Wow thats a good idea..but first ask the busy bee himself if he thinks its a good idea..as he is unhumanly busy lately..its possible he just dont have the time to write anything because the heap of orders he is facing
And i have an idea about the introduction..maybe we can include a photosouped pic of him workin on his beloved cables.. 
And about the list..am so confused also because of all new possibilities..if i had the budget now it would be much easier: a copper venom with black silk sleeving or something for my he500's ( dont even know if that exists to be honest) ..but seeing my wallet ..it wont happen soon  so my next bet will be one of those other very special cables who are unique in price and quality..

Keep in touch..ru going to contact frank about it or u want me to do that?


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Wow thats a good idea..but first ask the busy bee himself if he thinks its a good idea..as he is unhumanly busy lately..its possible he just dont have the time to write anything because the heap of orders he is facing
> And i have an idea about the introduction..maybe we can include a photosouped pic of him workin on his beloved cables..
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I actually thought it might be better to wait for him to check this thread again (which he certainly will once he is done doing the million things on his list). He will read it anyways and most likely will post what he thinks about it. If not, one of us can still contact him for it via email or pm. Until he has time to check this thread again he won't be having time to write up something anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The formatting could be done by us.


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





tink97 said:


> Hey all here are some photos of the speaker cables that frank made me


 

 What gauge are these btw? I've seen them already today when I checked the thread at work. They don't seem to be that thick. Aren't speaker wires usually around 13 gauge or something similar?


----------



## hifimanrookie

fairwell said:


> I actually thought it might be better to wait for him to check this thread again (which he certainly will once he is done doing the million things on his list). He will read it anyways and most likely will post what he thinks about it. If not, one of us can still contact him for it via email or pm. Until he has time to check this thread again he won't be having time to write up something anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thinkin..as i also know he must be over his ears with work...


----------



## Toxic Cables

As for sleeving on cables, i for one, do not find sleeving and shielding necessary on a short headphone cables and personally prefer them without.
   
  I do have both sleeved and naked versions of all my cables listed, other then the Scorpion and all are the same price, there is no additional cost to have the cable sleeved. The sleeved version of the Silver Poison also comes shielded with a copper braid.
   
  The sleeving i use as a preference is soft Nylon, although i do have most types of other sleeving and shielding in stock, there is not actually much i don't have, so if nyone has any special requirements, you just need to let me know. Kevlar, stanless steel, you name it, i have it.
   
  Silk sleeving is nothing new, it has been used for cables for over a decade. I am looking in to having some French silk  made for my other cables, but i need to choose just one or two colours for those, so any input would be most welcomed.
   
  Brown French silk is currently available for the Silver Poison.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> As for sleeving on cables, i for one, do not find sleeving and shielding necessary on a short headphone cables and personally prefer them without.
> 
> I do have both sleeved and naked versions of all my cables listed, other then the Scorpion and all are the same price, there is no additional cost to have the cable sleeved. The sleeved version of the Silver Poison also comes shielded with a copper braid.
> 
> ...



White silk would be heaven! It would make a cable classy and spooky in the light of the tubes of my 337 especially with those oyaide connectors..yummy! 

So +1 for white!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Edited
Double post again..why does this peeeeeeeep ipad do that..its second time now


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> White silk would be heaven! It would make a cable classy and spooky in the light of the tubes of my 337..yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  White would easily get dirty.


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


toxic cables said:


> White would easily get dirty.



Ur right.. black is in my eyes second best! As silk catches light in a very special way..so sexy..

+2 for black


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> A higher strand count in a similar gauge cable, does not necessarily mean it will be more flexible then one with lesser strands, this depends more so, on the annealing process and dielectric used then the number of strands, but saying that, the new Silver Widow, does have the highest strand count of any other silver cable, of a similar gauge that i know of, it has 360 strands in a cable (80 per wire). I will be keeping the gold content confidential, as this plays a huge part in the final performance of the cable, but i can say, the new Silver Widow does have a considerably higher content then the SP.


 
   
  So the new silver widow is similar to the SP as it is has silver and gold in it, although more gold content than the SP?
   
  Does the silver widow trump the SP in terms of sonic capabilities? what are the difference in the sound quality of the SW compared to the SP? I would imagine both are very similar.


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Brown French silk is currently available for the Silver Poison.


 
   
  Ooh, I would really love some black french silk with my Silver Poison. With the french silk sleeving, would they come shielded with a copper braid as well?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Ooh, I would really love some black french silk with my Silver Poison. With the french silk sleeving, would they come shielded with a copper braid as well?


 
  Each wire is individually sleeved on the SP, so no copper braid. Did you want the copper braid on your current order, as i have it noted as naked.
   
  I do also have some pale blue silk for the SP, this colour goes well with the HD800.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> So the new silver widow is similar to the SP as it is has silver and gold in it, although more gold content than the SP?
> 
> Does the silver widow trump the SP in terms of sonic capabilities? what are the difference in the sound quality of the SW compared to the SP? I would imagine both are very similar.


 
  It is also a type 2 litz cable, all strands are individually insulated from each other.
   
  I have quite a few Silver Widow already sold, so i will wait for those people to post impressions, some of them also have the SP.


----------



## DarknightDK

toxic cables said:


> Each wire is individually sleeved on the SP, so no copper braid. Did you want the copper braid on your current order, as i have it noted as naked.
> 
> I do also have some pale blue silk for the SP, this colour goes well with the HD800.




My preference would be for black silk with my SP. Do you think those will come in time? Dark brown silk also seems like a viable option.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> My preference would be for black silk with my SP. Do you think those will come in time? Dark brown silk also seems like a viable option.


 
  I won't be ordering any other colours for some time, maybe in February. I do have dark brown, you can email or PM  me to discuss.


----------



## maguire

All this talk of cables coming Naked ......making me Blush.....


----------



## Austin Morrow

Wow, this thread has grown a TON.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Wow, this thread has grown a TON.


 
  Thanks to you starting it.
   
  Here are a couple of Pictures of the final, chrome plated custom Y splitters. I will take some in daylight later today, to show it off better.
   
  One of the pictures shows the smaller version, not yet plated. Order has been placed and these should be received in 3 weeks.
   
  They will also come with a protective coating, to make them somewhat scratch resistant.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks to you starting it.
> 
> Here are a couple of Pictures of the final, chrome plated custom Y splitters. I will take some in daylight later today, to show it off better.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow! Looks great, good work, Frank.


----------



## maguire

Very classy ......


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Wow, this thread has grown a TON.


 
  with great cables comes massive appreciation


----------



## hifimanrookie

rianchaos said:


> with great cables comes massive appreciation



NOT forgetting also a great guy to deal with


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> As for sleeving on cables, i for one, do not find sleeving and shielding necessary on a short headphone cables and personally prefer them without.
> 
> I do have both sleeved and naked versions of all my cables listed, other then the Scorpion and all are the same price, there is no additional cost to have the cable sleeved. The sleeved version of the Silver Poison also comes shielded with a copper braid.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Silica fiber silver sleeving as well? (Only know of DHC that offer's it for their Complements cable atm)


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Silica fiber silver sleeving as well? (Only know of DHC that offer's it for their Complements cable atm)


 
  Yes.


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Silica fiber silver sleeving as well? (Only know of DHC that offer's it for their Complements cable atm)


 
   
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yes.


 
   
  Wait a second ... really? Alright that's it, way too many options! Just kidding, that's great. It just gets harder and harder for me to decide ...


----------



## hifimanrookie




----------



## Staal

Been playing around with my new camera that I picked up yesterday. I'll make sure to take some photos of some of my cables from Toxic Cables and try to capture how great they look.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Headphone Cable List/Prices*
   
*All headphone cables, come as standard with a 1/4" 6.3mm Viablue plug, 18AWG cables come as standard with 1/4" 6.3mm Furutech plug.*
*(All different terminations are available on request, from a variety of manufacturers)*
   
*Scorpion 24AWG (OCC Stranded Copper/Cryo) *
   
*Headphone Cables starting at £75 6ft and £85 8ft.*
   
*Scorpion 18AWG (OCC Stranded Copper/Cryo)*
   
*Starting at £135 6ft and £155 8ft.*
   
*Viper 24AWG (OCC Stranded Silver plated Copper/Cryo)*
   
*Headphone Cables starting at £82 6ft and £95 8ft.*
   
*Viper 18awg (OCC Stranded Silver plated Copper/Cryo)*
   
*Starting at £150 6ft and £170 8ft*
   
*Viper/Scorpion Hybrid*
   
*Starting at £80 6ft and £90 8ft*
   
*Silver Poison 26AWG (OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold/Cryo)*
   
*Starting at £140 6ft and £160 8ft.*
   
*Silver Poison 18AWG (OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold/Cryo)*
   
*Starting at £900 for 6ft and £1200 for 8ft.*
   
*Silver Poison French Silk (OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold in a French Silk jacket/Cryo)* The only stranded silver French Silk cable on the market.
   
*Starting at £180 6ft and £200 8ft.*
   
*Anthrax 26AWG (OCC Stranded Silver (No Gold) Cryo)*
   
*Starting at £130 6ft and £145 8ft.*
   
*Crystal Piccolino by Crystal Cable (Toxic Cables, are authorised dealers)  **(Pure Silver/Gold centre conductor with a pure silver braided outer shield)*
   
*Starting at £365 for 6ft and £430 for 8ft.*
   
*Silver Widow litz 25.5AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo)* The only OCC Silver/Gold Litz cable on the market.
   
*Starting at £240 for 6ft and £265 for 8ft.*
   
*Black Widow 24AWG Cotton (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in black cotton jacket,Cryo)*
   
*Starting at £120 6ft and £140 8ft.*
   
*Black* *Widow 22AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in Clear PE/Cryo)*
   
*Starting at £140 6ft and and £155 8ft.*
   
*Black Widow French Silk  24/22AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in Fench Silk Jacket/Cryo) *The only high purity OCC/Cryo French Silk cable on the market.
   
  [size=x-small]*Starting at £165 for 6ft and £185.*[/size]
   
*Virus 26AWG (OCC Silver Litz and OCC Copper Litz within the same wire, a true hybrid)*
   
  [size=x-small]*Starting at £196 6ft and £220 8ft*[/size]
   
   
*HD800 Cables will usually cost about £20 more, from the above prices.*
   
   
*IEM Cable List/Prices*
   
*Prices are for all IEM cables and come as 4ft standard, with 3.5mm Viablue mini plug.*
*Scorpion and Viper come as standard as 26AWG, 24AWG also available at no extra cost.*
   
 *(All different terminations are available on request, from a variety of manufacturers)*
  
   
*Silver Poison  26AWG £155    **[size=13.63636302947998px](OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold/Cryo) [/size]**Available in clear only.*
   
*Silver Widow 25.5AWG  £210   **(OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo)* *Available in clear only.*
   
*Crystal Piccolino £295  (Pure Silver/Gold centre conductor with a pure silver braided outer shield)*
   
*Viper 26AWG £115   **(OCC Stranded Silver plated Copper/Cryo) Available in clear, translucent black and translucent blue.*
   
*Scorpion 26AWG £100   (**[size=13.63636302947998px]OCC Stranded Copper/Cryo) Available in clear and translucent black.[/size]*


----------



## putente

Finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now you just need to update your webstore with all these products, prices and pictures!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





putente said:


> Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That won't be done till next month, pictures will be posted here.
   
  Anyone wishing to purchase cables not listed on my site or eBay, can contact me to place an order.


----------



## putente

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> That won't be done till next month, pictures will be posted here.


 
   
   
  OK, fair enough! I think you should try to put a link to that post with the prices on the first post, as it wil soon be lost in this thread because it's growing really fast!


----------



## Staal

Silver Widow IEM cable? Seems I've missed that one completely.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Well done frank..wow 18 awg viper with furutech..sexy! And that silver poison 18 awg..omg..that must be a heavenly cable..


----------



## Fairwell

Could you please add the price of the *Silver Widow litz 25.5AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo)*?
   
  How does it compare to the Piccolino in terms of sound signature and flexibility?
   
  I'm leaning towards one of those two beauties atm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm really surprised about the high price of the SP 18awg though. I remember the first SP being 18awg (some time early 2012 when I had thought about getting one already) and then it switched over to 24awg. I even remember Frank saying somewhere (might be in this thread, not sure any more) that the different gauge doesn't of the new versions doesn't really affect the price by too much. Do I remember this incorrectly or how did you manage to sell the old SP 18awg versions for the low prices then? I'm really confused right now.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fairwell said:


> Could you please add the price of the *Silver Widow litz 25.5AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo)*?
> 
> How does it compare to the Piccolino in terms of sound signature and flexibility?
> 
> ...


 
  The price of the Silver Widow is listed.
   
  I never before had 18 stranded silver cable, so not sure where you saw that. Only 18AWG silver cable i have, is the Venom.
   
  Different gauge of silver means a lot more silver going in to the cable, the 18AWG SP uses more then 5.5 times as much silver then the current SP, you cannot expect the price to remain the same with that big a difference. If you scrapped the silver content that's in the 18AWG cable, you would get more money for it, then what the current SP sells for, and let's not forget the gold.
   
  From 28 to 26 or 26 to 24, it would not be a huge price difference, but that is not the case with an 18AWG cable.
   
  I price all my cables as low as i possibly can, and the 18AWG SP is no different.
   
  When i said the difference in gauge does not effect the price that much, it was when i was speaking of the difference between 24AWG and 26AWG of my Viper and Scorpion, they are not silver cables. This is also why, if you look at the price for IEM cables, i do not charge any extra for those that want 24AWG instead of 26.


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The price of the Silver Widow is listed.
> 
> I never before had 18 stranded silver cable, so not sure where you saw that or getting that from.
> 
> ...


 

 Maybe I remember it incorrectly then, I remembered 18awg wires but then again I never had 18awg wires myself ... thanks for clarification. The 18awg version is way out of my budget though.
   
  I still can't find the price of the Silver Widow. As I see it the cable name (+short comment/explantion) comes first, then followed by the price. Maybe I'm just blind ... I'll copy paste in  here the last part of the list and how I see it:
   
*Crystal Piccolino by Crystal Cable (Toxic Cables, are authorised dealers)*
   
*Starting at £365 for 6ft and £430 for 8ft.*
   
*Silver Widow litz 25.5AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo)* The only OCC Silver/Gold Litz cable on the market.


----------



## Fairwell

I just checked the first pages of this thread again and now I know where I remember 18awg Toxic Cables:
   
  Quote: 





defqon said:


> Are these the cable's your referring to?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Audeze-LCD-2-8ft-8-wire-18AWG-Rectangular-wire-Pure-OCC-Silver-cable-/120912218554?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item1c26ee09ba#ht_1421wt_1397
> 
> If so, please post back some impressions of these, I'm tempted in almost everyway and so close to pulling the trigger of buying them, to not just own them but also review them here.


 
   
  That was silver venom but not silver+gold like the SP features. After such a long while my memories are starting to get fuzzy. I was not too far off though I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Just had a good look again on those Sony R10, just beautiful.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I just had another look, and the price is there, under the description it says pre order, then below that it has the prices.


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I just had another look, and the price is there, under the description it says pre order, then below that it has the prices.


 
  Oh, the price below the preorder line belongs to the Silver Widow ... alright I am officially blind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I really like those prices of the silver widow, I was afraid of much higher prices. How long will the preorder price be valid?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fairwell said:


> Oh, the price below the preorder line belongs to the Silver Widow ... alright I am officially blind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Couple of week, i will notify everyone a week ahead of it ending.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Has anyone seen THIS before:
   
  [size=small]*NOTE*:[/size] [size=small]When a company is incapable of innovation, it can only copy the work of others. In a blatant and unimaginative attempt to exploit the success of our unique cables, UK-based Toxic Cables has not only copied our cable's basic design (i.e. ultra-fine Type 2 litz covered in a pure filament silk braid), they have also misappropriated our cable's French Silktm trademark name, hoping to create confusion in the marketplace, much like the package of felt tip pens at the 99 cent store that say "Sharpei" in the same script font used by the original Sharpie company. [/size]
  [size=small]Competition is a normal part of doing business. But there are competitors and there are predators. Those who innovate are competitors, those who copy are predators, preying on and exploiting the innovation of others. [/size]
  [size=small]Q has built its reputation on being unique and innovative in the aftermarket headphone cable industry. Don't accept a "Sharpei" when you can have the original French Silktm, only from Q.[/size]
   
Taken from the Q-Audio homepage. I don't know what this is all about... Do they fear competition so much? Or is it true that Frank does indeed copy them? It's strange because Q-Audio is the only brand I know that adresses Toxic Cables (twice!) directly on their homepage, and they don't seem to think highly of Frank.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Copying would be using the exact same type of wire, i use high purity Cryo treated OCC, same gauge, same strand count, my cable is none of those. There are dozens of companies all using the same sleeving "Nylon", what can be said about that. There are also companies who released OCC Silver/Gold after i was the first, there is nothing wrong with that. This is business and there will always be competition.
   
  My cable is called the Black Widow "with French Silk sleeving" because that's what the sleeving is made from, French Silk. French Silk, is the name of a silk produced in France, it has has been referred to as French silk for decades now. Silk has also been used for cable sleeving for over 10 years now.
   
  I thinks that's all that can be said on that matter and i also feel it's best not to continue this, on this thread, it can get locked if it starts to get out of hand, and knowing some of you, it would. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I myself, welcome competition, it keeps me motivated and bringing out new cables.


----------



## hifimanrookie

​I thinks that's all that can be said on that matter and i also feel it's best not to continue this, on this thread, it can get locked if it starts to get out of hand, and knowing some of you, it would.  
[/quote]
Out of hand? seriously?what gave u that idea  as I really cant come up with names of anyone.. 
But seriously..well said..no more words needed.and u know me guys..its hard for me to keep it short 

And noooo!
i am not going to rhyme
Not this time!


----------



## DarknightDK

Totally agreed Frank. The use of a similar sleeving option does not make one a copy cat. Ultimately, for a cable, it all boils down to its features, quality and sound that makes one cable stand out from another.


----------



## hifimanrookie

darknightdk said:


> Totally agreed Frank. The use of a similar sleeving option does not make one a copy cat. Ultimately, for a cable, it all boils down to its features, quality and sound that makes one cable stand out from another.



And how frank reacts on us ofcourse..dont forget that..but as frank said..let us not react on whats said..and go on with the reason why we are on this thread...the toxicitius addiction 
Agree?


----------



## fuzzyash

one more thing Frank,
can you list what the iem cables are composed of (eg. copper, silver...etc) like the headphone cables listed above so its easier for readers


----------



## DefQon

Edited for correction purposes.
   
  I will not post the exact extract as I could potentially get banned or have this thread locked, but read the homepage of http://www.q-audio.com/ for more info.


----------



## Sniping

I don't think it was right for Q to call out Toxic Cables in the first place. I can no longer justify the price of the Q cable, as they want me to buy a $30 adapter so I can use the cable with my HE-400's. The price simply just isn't low enough compared to Toxic Cables. As a consumer, I don't really care who's copying who. I really don't like how Q-audio used Toxic Cables as an example on their website and is just littering his once simple website with his arguments.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Darkbeat

Quote: 





sniping said:


> I don't think it was right for Q to call out Toxic Cables in the first place. I can no longer justify the price of the Q cable, as they want me to buy a $30 adapter so I can use the cable with my HE-400's. The price simply just isn't low enough compared to Toxic Cables. As a consumer, I don't really care who's copying who. I really don't like how Q-audio used Toxic Cables as an example on their website and is just littering his once simple website with his arguments.


 
   
  Smacks of sour grapes to me, I'm sure others will see it the same. Q should focus on being more compeditive rather than throwing his toys out of the pram.
   
  Anyway, that's off topic, back to shamelessly praising Frank in the hopes he gives us free stuff


----------



## Fairwell

Frank is very different here in a way to many (not all) other cable manufacturers concerning the use of certain materials or sticking to a certain concept (always same shielding foils applied for all cables the company offers for instance as some others do) or always to the exact same design.
   
  Looking at his cables he takes a very different approach which playing around with all different kinds of wires he can get his hands on, connectors, materials etc and seeing what combinations could be turned into nice sounding and looking cables in the end. For the sake of this thread I don't want to comment on the Q-cable issue too much as this could end up in this thread being closed etc which nobody wants for sure. All I want to say is take a look at the variety of cable designs Frank is working with this will never be possible just by copying others and in general if one company really copies something to a large degree they can and will sue them anways for it if they have been selling and published their brand for years. If companies work hard and bring out good products the customers will see this on their own.
   
  The very same concept can be seen from loudspeaker companies. Most stick to a certain technical concepts and use this for their whole product line which is not always the best. Some concept might be good for a high volume speaker, but not for a small one or only make sense at a certain price range or in combation with certain dome tweeters. But there are companies that free themselves from all those aspects and when they think of a new product they try to find the best of all worlds that works for this specific purpose. Companies that put a lot of effort into commercials that their design is the best and only good way on how to do it can't just back of and turn around the whole concept (think of Intel with their insanse "higher cpu frequency = better" and how much money they had to spend after their introduction of centrino cpus that cpus with low frequencies but the right technology can perform even way better).


----------



## hifimanrookie

Guys.. Pls understand we have to be careful that this wont get into some kind of ddogfight in which no one wins..we all want the best for frank so i think i have to be honest here that i again did some digging ( lately i feel myself inspector gadget  ) about the bit offensive words q cables put on their site as i find it a bit weird a company doing that..and whats even more weird is what i found after doing a random search here on headfi about cables.and to my surprise i found this copied 1 on 1 from the thread i found:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/533209/lcd-2-and-lcd-3-owners-which-aftermarket-cable-do-you-use/2160#post_8246987


Steve Eddy
Member of the Trade: The Audio Guild

offline
4,011 Posts. Joined 9/2003
Location: Sacramento, California
Quote:
Originally Posted by Shubar 

What's this business with "V2" of the Q-cables? Are their different options and versions?


No V2 Q. Same cable. Just different color/pattern for the cotton jacketing. A while back someone came to us and said they liked the pattern on the Norse Norn, and could we do the same pattern. I said yes and had our braiders make up some using the same medium brown/black of the Norn (this was also the same time I had the "Jackson Pollock" braid made purely for my own amusement). A short time later I had another batch made using the same pattern, but with dark brown/black. Someone posted an excerpt of an EMail from Norse saying they were out of their original Norn cable and would be coming out with a V2 Norn. It also said that the V2 would use the same pattern, but dark brown/black, which is what paradoxper's cables were made using and that's where his "V2" comment comes from.

My apologies for any confusion.

se

------------------------

Sooooooo..can u imagine how surprised i was reading that?it was a reply of march this year. 

Soooo if i read this post correctly..(but pls correct me..as i have a simple one track mind  )

Maybe Frank should have said that one of his customers specific asked if he can make French silk sleeving and so this would have made it OK? Mmmmm maybe i can use that method also in my kind of work..lolz not really..my boss would strip me naked and throw me to the wolves 
because from the above inserted post of q cables acusing frank , i read clearly that copying something is accepted and allowed as long q cables does it? How does that work in this universe? As it looks like its OK for Q Audio to copy another companies same design, but someone else can't sell French silk. Pls help me to understand..as i think my IQ is not high enough to understand the base for that..
I am not the person to get into these kind of matters as i always respect competition and the law of comercial markets..but just had to have this of my chest..people are starting to know me by now on headfi..i respect everyone..and i only give advice or post about things or matters i personally know about..so if i offend someone here..my aplogies

But pls..Let us put this mattter to rest ...even if certain things irritates or bothers us..we all have one goal here..listening to music in the best way we can or CAN AFFORD..and in my eyes frank is just doing that..giving what we want/need at affordable prices and on top of that he is a nice respecful guy..we all know that .....whether (future)customer, intrestee or just a curious passing-by poster on headfi..u wont hear anything bad about others from frank..that in my book makes u ok..

Soo once again..if we wanna enjoy his cables and celebrate his 2.5 years anniversy with even bigger prices  hehehe oopsie (sorry frank..it just slipped out lolz) best way is to let this go and just forget about this..out of respect for frank and anyone who does honest business..damn i sound like his spokesman...mmmm wait a second..hey frank..when ru going to pay me..? Lolz..

And now i shut up..
Enjoy ur music guys and girls..!


----------



## DarknightDK

Nice find. Goes to show that this happens in the industry all the time and besides, there is no proprietary rights to cable sleeving. Anyone can purchase french silk for their DIY cables if they wanted to. TBH, if the sleeving is the only thing that differentiates the cable from stock, then why bother upgrading and paying a premium? Let's not haggle over sleeving options and focus on improving the quality of the cables. Increased competition is always welcomed from the point of the consumer


----------



## hifimanrookie

darknightdk said:


> Nice find. Goes to show that this happens in the industry all the time and besides, there is no proprietary rights to cable sleeving. Anyone can purchase french silk for their DIY cables if they wanted to. TBH, if the sleeving is the only thing that differentiates the cable from stock, then why bother upgrading and paying a premium? Let's not haggle over sleeving options and focus on improving the quality of the cables. Increased competition is always welcomed from the point of the consumer



+1 i agree, well said!
And thanks..


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Guys.. Pls understand we have to be careful that this wont get into some kind of ddogfight in which no one wins..we all want the best for frank so i think i have to be honest here that i again did some digging ( lately i feel myself inspector gadget
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice work Mr. Detective! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But yeah, lets rest the topic. Nobody cares if Frank uses a sleeving some other company uses as well ...
   
  Now to waaaaay more important topics such as ... I made up my mind on buying one of the new silver widow cables, but I still have to figure out if I'd enjoy an unsleeved version or with silver silica fibre sleeving more. I've always loved the look of this sleeving whenever I've seen pictures of cables with it. It gives cables such a classy touch and the colour/appearance is also elegant while being modest. The unsleeved cables on the other hand provide a super flexible and light design which you get used to very quickly.
   
  Are there anywhere pictures of the 4 different HD800 connectors Frank is offering?


----------



## Toxic Cables

The Silica can get dirty easily, especially on a headphone cable where it will rub against your clothes and floor, this is why i don't offer it as standard, although i like to keep some stored.
   
  Here are pictures of the HD800 connectors, the one on the left is my own custom made version, i also have it also available in a slightly smaller size.


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The Silica can get dirty easily, especially on a headphone cable where it will rub against your clothes and floor, this is why i don't offer it as standard, although i like to keep some stored.
> 
> Here are pictures of the HD800 connectors, the one on the left is my own custom made version, i also have it also available in a slightly smaller size.


 

 Thanks for the picture. I like your version most, I'll go for this one. I'll have to think about the sleeving getting dirty, that's a good point.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fairwell said:


> Thanks for the picture. I like your version most, I'll go for this one. I'll have to think about the sleeving getting dirty, that's a good point.


 
  Me too, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i had these made to take 18AWG and larger cables, i also had a smaller one made for standard cables. That's the problem with light colours cables, it's hard to keep them clean and you can't exactly throw them in the washing machine.


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Me too,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm totally shocked now! I totally assumed all toxic cables are 100% suitable for washing machine usage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I just happen to love white or very light colors on audio cables in general. Is there any good looking flexible sleeving with a light color you can suggest? I guess this is only possible if some kind of light color material is used below and some clear braided sleeving on top. White would be my personal favourite if it stays white (dirty white is not good looking at all as I know from clothes, furniture etc as well).


----------



## hifimanrookie

Edited and copied into other thread


----------



## longbowbbs

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





seeteeyou said:


> Quick question regarding the 18 AWG bad boys - are they still too thick for those little HiFiMAN SMC connectors?
> 
> On a light-hearted note, we better come up with another Vegan Silk option before Frank is harassed by PETA
> 
> ...


 
  The 18AWG cables, are available for all headphones.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The 18AWG cables, are available for all headphones.


 

 This connector looks really nice!


----------



## hifimanrookie

fairwell said:


> This connector looks really nice!



Wow just what the doc ordered!


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> [COLOR=FF0000]*Headphone Cable List/Prices*[/COLOR]
> 
> *All headphone cables, come as standard with a 1/4" 6.3mm Viablue plug, 18AWG cables come as standard with 1/4" 6.3mm Furutech plug.*
> *[COLOR=000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=FF0000]All different terminations are available on request, from a variety of manufacturers[/COLOR])*
> ...



Hey frank i have a question:
Ur last cable for on-ear phones on ur list 'The black widow french silk' ...what AWG does it have?
Thanks for ur answer!


----------



## Toxic Cables

I have edited to include that info, the standard is 24AWG, it's the exact same wire as my Black Widow cotton, high purity Cryo treated OCC wire, but instead has the French Silk sleeving, i do also have 22AWG available on request.
   
  Good news, the final production run of the Silver Widow (Silver Poison Type 2 Litz) has shipped, expected delivery, Monday.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I have edited to include that info, the standard is 24AWG, it's the exact same wire as my Black Widow cotton, high purity Cryo treated OCC wire, but instead has the French Silk sleeving, i do also have 22AWG available on request.
> 
> Good news, the final production run of the Silver Widow (Silver Poison Type 2 Litz) has shipped, expected delivery, Monday.



Cool! 1 Black Widow Litz 22awg french silk cable pls..oops..sorry...u know me..greedy..  kidding! Mmmmm need to visit that voodoo priest 2morrow to get my luck up to win at least price 6 of ur contest..lolz

Seriously... When Are the new SILVER WIDOW LITZ cables ready to be ordered? And plzzzzzzz plzzz pretty plzzzz i am a sucker for sexy cable pics...so u better put some online..or else 
Ps..its 5:37 am..what ru doing up so late..geesh ur nuts..hehehe  and be very careful ok..i have Trademarked my 3 hours a day sleep! if ur not carefull i will put u through court.  so u better sleep more mister or hell breaks loose


----------



## Toxic Cables

It's only 4.45am here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
   
  I will hopefully have some pictures of the new Silver Widow, up next Tuesday.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> It's only 4.45am here.
> 
> I will hopefully have some pictures of the new Silver Widow, up next Tuesday.



Good..as i wont even go to bed before i see those sexy legs..oops..i mean cables..damn..i need to sleep..am mumbling.. 
Hey u..ru playing with me or something?..thinking i dont see all...? Grrrr i asked u a question: 
When u think we can start to order the new silver widow cables? And u better reply and in a full gramatical correct line ..or else 

Kidding ofcourse as i am a lovable guy..its almost like the movie sleepless in seattle but now sleepless in amsterdam..and the girl in this case is a sexy cable..oops..now i really lost it.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Pre order can be made now, the pre order prices are on the list above, these prices will be valid till 17th December.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Pre order can be made now, the pre order prices are on the list above, these prices will be valid till 17th December.



Thank u!


----------



## maguire

Hey Hifirookieman, Umm, your location has you in both The Netherlands and Portugal....Im guessing your at both locations at one time......


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Hey Hifirookieman, Umm, your location has you in both The Netherlands and Portugal....Im guessing your at both locations at one time......


 
   
  Yep, one of them is posting emoticons and the other is posting essay long responses. LOL


----------



## zachchen1996

Is the difference between the silver widow and the silver poison the gold content?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Is the difference between the silver widow and the silver poison the gold content?


 
  I will be keeping the gold content of the Silver Widow confidential, due to competition. We all know how many OCC silver with 1% gold cables exist now, after i was the first to release it, i don't want the same happening with this one, as i worked really hard finding the right mix. What i can say is, the new cable has more gold content then the SP.


----------



## zachchen1996

toxic cables said:


> I will be keeping the gold content of the Silver Widow confidential, due to competition. We all know how many OCC silver with 1% gold cables exist now, after i was the first to release it, i don't want the same happening with this one, as i worked really hard finding the right mix. What i can say is, the new cable has more gold content then the SP.




Totally understandable, so the new silver widow is basically an updated "better" version of the silver poison?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Totally understandable, so the new silver widow is basically an updated "better" version of the silver poison?


 

 I'm interested in that as well. I know that Crystal Cable, Mundorf and others add 1% gold to their cables to make sure that there are no impuritites and "empty holes" inside of the wire. I don't know if more than one percent does indeed make a difference in sound quality or only sound impressive on paper... On the other hand, I trust Frank and doubt that he would introduce a new cable that doesn't sound as well or better than the other ones he's offering at the moment.


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I'm interested in that as well. I know that Crystal Cable, Mundorf and others add 1% gold to their cables to make sure that there are no impuritites and "empty holes" inside of the wire. I don't know if more than one percent does indeed make a difference in sound quality or only sound impressive on paper... On the other hand, I trust Frank and doubt that he would introduce a new cable that doesn't sound as well or better than the other ones he's offering at the moment.


 

 Mundorf zendo cables have been out before toxic SP cables as far as I know and they use 1% gold content as well. Lots of companies copied the SP because of the big success of this cable.
   
  I'm pretty confident though that Frank would not release a cable with a higher gold content only for marketing purposes. Gold has worse conductivity than silver according to the tables (while silver beats copper), the gold is purely added to close the gaps between the last crystals (crystal length should be around 2-3metres already with UPOCC like Frank is using). People will start comparing the cables sooner or later (rather sooner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and it would only hurt him to release a cable with more gold content if it would have no use at all. If adding more gold would always just sound better Frank would also not need to keep the amount of gold in the silver widow as a secret because any other company could just add a slightly higher gold content to release a "better" version. Therefore I'm pretty confident that the silver widow will indeed outperform the SP (looking forward to it since I'm going to order one soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I also find it very unlikely that there will be another cable coming out from Frank any time in the future featuring an even higher gold content. 
   
  The piccolino should be an exception since there is gold between the strands but the strands themselves are similar to the SP (silver + gold, not sure about the gold content here). The only thing I could think of (depending on the amount of gold in the current piccolino) that there could possibly be an improved version of the piccolino some time in the future. I'm awfully sorry for your wallets already ...


----------



## Toxic Cables

The Silver Widow does slightly improve upon the SP, if there was no improvements, i would not be releasing another stranded silver/gold cable, especially not when this new wire costs me nearly twice as much as the SP.
   
  I don't want to say much else, most of you will know that i don't like talking of the improvements you will hear with my cables, as i like to leave that to all of you.
   
  I will say one thing, the detail resolution you will hear with this cable, is insane.


----------



## DarknightDK

toxic cables said:


> The Silver Widow does slightly improve upon the SP, if there was no improvements, i would not be releasing another stranded silver/gold cable, especially not when this new wire costs me nearly twice as much as the SP.
> 
> I don't want to say much else, most of you will know that i don't like talking of the improvements you will hear with my cables, as i like to leave that to all of you.
> 
> I will say one thing, the detail resolution you will hear with this cable, is insane.




Dammit Frank! Now you're making me want the silver widow more. 

I'm looking forward to some impressions of the silver widow, preferably compared to the SP, as i understand that some have already shipped.


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Dammit Frank! Now you're making me want the silver widow more.
> I'm looking forward to some impressions of the silver widow, preferably compared to the SP, as i understand that some have already shipped.


 
   
  If I find some spare cash in my wallet, I'll make sure to pick up a SW and compare it to my SP.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Dammit Frank! Now you're making me want the silver widow more.
> I'm looking forward to some impressions of the silver widow, preferably compared to the SP, as i understand that some have already shipped.


 
   Silver Widow has not started shipping yet, hopefully we will have some impressions next weekend.


----------



## ChrisSC

@ Frank:
   
  Can you make the silver widow cable with an iphone remote?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> @ Frank:
> 
> Can you make the silver widow cable with an iphone remote?


 
  I have stopped offering cables with remote, they take too long to make.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Here are a couple of pictures of the final, Silver Widow prototype. The final cable i will be receiving on Monday will look exactly the same.
   
  Second picture shows it next to the Silver Poison.
   
   
 
  Beautiful!


----------



## Joe-Siow

Gosh, they do look very beautiful...


----------



## ChrisSC

On that second picture- which cable is which?


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


defqon said:


> Yep, one of them is posting emoticons and the other is posting essay long responses. LOL



If u only knew how close u are with this post..i will tell ya..i am from portuguese blood and am now residing in the netherlands.thats why i am rightfull, hate injustice, love to find good deals, helpful,direct, honest and inspector gadget  and on the other hand my portuguese blood makes me passionate, talkative, deadly determined, social minded and a total weirdo...

and that all in the mix makes me the weirdo using a million emoticons posting long essays..


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


chrissc said:


> On that second picture- which cable is which?



As far i can see the upper one is the silver widow..


----------



## DarknightDK

Those silver widow cables look stunning and seem to be a thicker gauge as compared to the SPs.


----------



## hifimanrookie

darknightdk said:


> Those silver widow cables look stunning and seem to be a thicker gauge as compared to the SPs.



Yummy... Indeed..


----------



## Fairwell

According to Frank's list the regular SP is 26awg and the SV is 25.5awg. I checked a chart on the internet for the diameter translation and tbh looking at the pictures the SV look way bigger than I would have imagined them just from the facts on the paper.


----------



## hifimanrookie

fairwell said:


> According to Frank's list the regular SP is 26awg and the SV is 25.5awg. I checked a chart on the internet for the diameter translation and tbh looking at the pictures the SV look way bigger than I would have imagined them just from the facts on the paper.



 maybe because its more then 1 strands braided together..and each braid has 0,5 less (25,5 instead of 26 in total) more..so when braiding them together u need more space andtherefore it looks much more thicker..does this make sense guys?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Yes, the top wire is the Widow and it does indeed look much larger then the SP, this would be due to have several bundles of wires twisted together and also due to the 80 strands in each wire, having it's own insulation.
  The wire is much more durable now, due to the extra thickness, i also had the dielectric made a little thicker then on the SP.


----------



## longbowbbs

hmmmm....next custom wire is the braided garden hose......


----------



## zachchen1996

Frank does your new silver widow now take the spot as your best and flagship cable, or is the venom still your best yet? Venom is only for headphones and not IEMs right?


----------



## zachchen1996

double post. delete.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Frank does your new silver widow now take the spot as your best and flagship cable, or is the venom still your best yet? Venom is only for headphones and not IEMs right?


 
  Yep the Venom is still his flagship and is only available for the LCD2/LCD3's only.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Frank does your new silver widow now take the spot as your best and flagship cable, or is the venom still your best yet? Venom is only for headphones and not IEMs right?


 
  I am currently not taking orders on the Venom, it takes too long to make and i have too many orders, so i don't have the time to spend 2-3 days on one single cable.
   
  The Venom will still be sold to existing customers and those who have enquired about it previously, but no new enquiries, for now, unless you are willing to wait a very long time.


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I am currently not taking orders on the Venom, it takes too long to make and i have too many orders, so i don't have the time to spend 2-3 days on one single cable.
> 
> The Venom will still be sold to existing customers and those who have enquired about it previously, but no new enquiries, for now, unless you are willing to wait a very long time.


 
   
  That's a shame. Really looking to pick up a Venom someday. The waiting time is good..to save some $$$. One day Frank..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> That's a shame. Really looking to pick up a Venom someday. The waiting time is good..to save some $$$. One day Frank..


 
  When your ready, just let me know, Tim.
   
  I currently have an order for a 16 wire Venom pending.


----------



## Cryok95

Hey frank, how does the litz version sound compared to the normal version of SP?

I am curious to how litz would affect the sound


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I currently have an order for a 16 wire Venom pending.


----------



## tupac0306

Thanks again! Frank! For the beautifully cooked 8 wires copper cable. They look as great as usual. and quite flexible too. 
   
  I thought silver is responsible for detail, well I am wrong. 8 wire copper cable is the most detailed cable I have ever heard to date. It allows you to hear everything in the song. The difference is very very noticeable!  This is going to sound great on my JH16 though I didn't intend to buy the cable for it lol.
   
  The price is indeed great too which I am not gonna discuss here, you will have to suck up on Frank.


----------



## cogsand gears

I just bought some of Franks new 18awg SPC, and thought I would post a couple of pics of it.


  Looks pretty incredible in the flesh. It looks how I would imagine high spec fibre optic cable would look!


----------



## Cryok95

That is some serious bling bling.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I just bought some of Franks new 18awg SPC, and thought I would post a couple of pics of it.
> 
> 
> Looks pretty incredible in the flesh. It looks how I would imagine high spec fibre optic cable would look!


 

 Wow..that Looks Serious..and ThAt Carbonfibre Valab ConnEctor Looks Sexy


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Winner of a new Silver Widow is,*


----------



## Staal

Well aren't you in a generous mood!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





staal said:


> Well aren't you in a generous mood!


 
  You just won yourself a HE-300 on the other thread.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Winners on my 1st anniversary thread are.*
  
 *1st Prize, Audio GD NFB-10.2 (Fully balanced amplifier) Sniping. (Nice words)*
  
 *2nd Prize, HiFiMAN HE-300 **Staal. (Panda eating rainbow)*
  
 *3rd Prize, 6ft French Silk Cable of your choice **Hifimanrookie. (Dancing cat)*
  
 *4th Prize, £100 Voucher, to spend on the cable of your choice.  **DarknightDK. *
  
 *5 x 5th Prize, £50 Voucher. **Randomkid, Rawster, Jonny564, Joetjie2000 and Swimsonny.*


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]*Winner of a new Silver Widow is,*[/COLOR]



If i am not mistaken then mr. Kittycat  himself won this contest...as i checked it quickly as it could maybe be me right? as i am in a winning streak now guys..and i got greedy..lolz..  .but pity for me..he is post nr 291.. Damn he is a lucky kittycat! Congrats to u! Enjoy the cable longbowbbs. Ur one lucky kittycat 
And just to be clear..no more catnips from me kittycat..ur to lucky..get ur own or win some


----------



## Staal

Wow! Thanks a bunch, Frank!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Yes, with the second highest post count next to mine, he had a good chance. My post number came up the first two tries.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Yes, with the second highest post count next to mine, he had a good chance. My post number came up the first two tries.



And who was third highest poster? Lolz  oh wait i entered much later..


----------



## Fairwell

Congratulation to all the winners!


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Wow..that Looks Serious..and ThAt Carbonfibre Valab ConnEctor Looks Sexy


 
  Indeed. The cable also looks really beautiful, makes me wonder if I should really go for sleeving. It's really unfortunate that there are no carbon fibre 1/4'' connectors.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I just bought some of Franks new 18awg SPC, and thought I would post a couple of pics of it.
> 
> 
> Looks pretty incredible in the flesh. It looks how I would imagine high spec fibre optic cable would look!


 
   
  That's some seriously gorgeous looking cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fairwell said:


> Indeed. The cable also looks really beautiful, makes me wonder if I should really go for sleeving. It's really unfortunate that there are no carbon fibre 1/4'' connectors.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


>



R those valab? My god so sexy! Would look good on a unsleeved cable  can i have one..i could even use it on a white golden necklace so sexy it looks


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> R those valab? My god so sexy! Would look good on a unsleeved cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  No, the 1/4" one is modified by me and the 1/8" is another company.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> No, the 1/4" one is modified by me and the 1/8" is another company.


 

 cool! the 1/4..are they also screwable just like the valab ones?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> cool! the 1/4..are they also screwable just like the valab ones?


 
  What do you mean screwable. The plug does screw and unscrew from the body, just like most other jacks.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> What do you mean screwable. The plug does screw and unscrew from the body, just like most other jacks.



Oh ok..lolz..i thought the valab ones were special ones because u can unscrew it a bit loose on the body so its easier to put them on the rca and then screw it tighter..i see i was wrong with that thought..learnt a thing again.. thanks..ur never to old to learn..lolz


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


>


 

 Absolutely stunning! Is the connection on these rhodium?
   
  This is crazy, everything I think "but xy is impossible or simply doesn't exist because I haven't seen it yet" Frank uses some kind of magic to make it possible.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fairwell said:


> Absolutely stunning! Is the connection on these rhodium?


 
  No, nickel.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Delivery of the Silver Widow tomorrow, really exited. Don't think i will be able to sleep tonight, not that i slept last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Tracking, Arrived at Delivery Facility


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Delivery of the Silver Widow tomorrow, really exited. Don't think i will be able to sleep tonight, not that i slept last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Don't forget to take some pictures


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Delivery of the Silver Widow tomorrow, really exited. Don't think i will be able to sleep tonight, not that i slept last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Exciting stuff Frank, these look really interesting.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Exciting stuff Frank, these look really interesting.


 
  Exiting indeed, i can't sleep at all when i am waiting for new wire deliveries, like a little kid in a candy shop.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Thats the kind of enthusiasm we like to hear from a cable maker.


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Delivery of the Silver Widow tomorrow, really exited. Don't think i will be able to sleep tonight, not that i slept last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Just as excited as you are Frank. Cannot wait to hear impressions of the Silver Widow.


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Thats the kind of enthusiasm we like to hear from a cable maker.


 
   
  +1 Agreed


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Just as excited as you are Frank. Cannot wait to hear impressions of the Silver Widow.


 
   
  I'll make sure to post some impressions once the SW


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Frank, could you make Silver Widow XLR interconnects?


----------



## rawrster

Frank, for the winners of the 5th prize did you mean rawrster since usually people forget the r in the middle for my nick for some reason?
   
  edit: I'll just send a PM


----------



## hifimanrookie

staal said:


> I'll make sure to post some impressions once the SW



U have to ..as ur gonna be the first one to get the SW...lucky basterd..we are all waiting for ur impressions when u get one


----------



## hifimanrookie

cryok95 said:


> +1 Agreed



+1 agreed..but then again he is also a bit weird..lolz


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> Frank, for the winners of the 5th prize did you mean rawrster since usually people forget the r in the middle for my nick for some reason?
> 
> edit: I'll just send a PM


 
  That is indeed you sir.
   
  Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Frank, could you make Silver Widow XLR interconnects?


 
  I certainly can, i will make you a Silver Widow toilet chain if you're paying me for it.


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> U have to ..as ur gonna be the first one to get the SW...lucky basterd..we are all waiting for ur impressions when u get one


 
   
  Not too sure about that. I wasn't the one who won a SW in this thread. That was the kitty guy


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> +1 agreed..but then again he is also a bit weird..lolz


 
  RAFLMAO You're calling others weird.


----------



## hifimanrookie

staal said:


> Not too sure about that. I wasn't the one who won a SW in this thread. That was the kitty guy



Oops..i am delirious..must be because i didnt sleep at all because i actually won something for the first time in my life..lolz...soooo where is kittycat? Didnt see him popping up..maybe he didnt get his daily catnips?


----------



## alvin sawdust

Don't forget Frank, two tamazapan and a cup of horlicks and you will sleep like a log.......... and wake up in the fireplace.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> If i am not mistaken then mr. Kittycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I am ....(Wait...I can't say speechless and post something...that would not work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  Astounded!  Take a couple days away from here and see what happens....
   
  Thanks Frank!  I will keep spreading Toxic joy around Head-Fi!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Delivery of the Silver Widow tomorrow, really exited. Don't think i will be able to sleep tonight, not that i slept last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I am always excited about new cables, but for some reason I am really fired up this time...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Really? I wonder why..pity u showed up now..as i was almost ready to ask frank to give me the cable.. as u didnt show up.  .hehee kidding! Take ur relax catnips! Good that ur back though 
Enjoy the cable u lucky kittycat and dont break ur chair while jumpin up and down on it


----------



## longbowbbs

See, go visit some relatives and you take you eye off the cable...er ball...Whatever...Things move fast around here...


----------



## rawrster

I take it the voucher doesn't apply to existing orders waiting to be shipped  I already have a cable for my JH5 and HE6 on the way so all that is left is the HD800. The hard part is which cable to get as there are so many choices..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I take it the voucher doesn't apply to existing orders waiting to be shipped  I already have a cable for my JH5 and HE6 on the way so all that is left is the HD800. The hard part is which cable to get as there are so many choices..


 
  New order only unfortunately.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> See, go visit some relatives and you take you eye off the cable...er ball...Whatever...Things move fast around here...


 
  me? i dont feel guilty at all


----------



## longbowbbs

Oh, you are guilty....We just have to prove of what!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Oh, you are guilty....We just have to prove of what!


 

 guilty that i am a nice helpful innocent guy?


----------



## longbowbbs

OK...I'll let you come over and listen to the Widows when they arrive!...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Silver Widow has landed, pictures coming in few hours, after i make the first cable.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Silver Widow has landed, pictures coming in few hours, after i make the first cable.


 

 cool!! any more pics coming up of other new cables?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> OK...I'll let you come over and listen to the Widows when they arrive!...


 

 maybe one day i will do that , when i am in the neighbourhood and share a bag of catnips


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> cool!! any more pics coming up of other new cables?


 
  Nope, the only other wires i am waiting on it my 22AWG Litz copper and replacement of my 18awg copper. Those are from a different supplier and i expect thento ship late this week, or early next.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Nope, the only other wires i am waiting on it my 22AWG Litz copper and replacement of my 18awg copper. Those are from a different supplier and i expect thento ship late this week, or early next.


 

 mmmmmm 22AWG lits copper u say? that sounds yummy!! and a new better batch of 18awg's? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. those are some serious kind of cables! cant wait to see pics!
  and goodmorning by the way! officially i am on a little holiday break now until new year from work ( had lots of free days saved from last year)..finished last ongoing project last friday...yeah!! and now counting back the days to christmas and the day i get my cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..as now i have the time to have it burned in properly and then make some sexy pics of the cable to show off on my profile.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.lolz..and then..going into heaven while listening to music.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.yep yep..i have it all figured out...


----------



## Toxic Cables

I can burn in cables fully for customers, in just 3 days. I have a burn in device here.


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


toxic cables said:


> I can burn in cables fully for customers, in just 3 days. I have a burn in device here.



Ur kidding right? Why am i not surprised to much?as ur mr. Surprising!  may i ask. How much extra u ask for a burned in cable? Or otherwise pm me.


----------



## Paul Graham

Good Morning. I dont believe I have posted in this thread yet and feel I should do...
   
  I ordered the Silver Poison for my Sennheiser IE8's and this was my first cable in the £100 and up bracket. ( My username on ebay is mrmobeus2001 )
   
  I have to say Im well impressed in the quality, the sound, the fantastic craftsmanship and the great communications!
   
  I will definately be ordering from you again at some point next year and Im also thinking of a recable for my Beyerdynamic DT531's.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Ur kidding right? Why am i not surprised to much?as ur mr. Surprising!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Burn in is free, but for you, it's £20.


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Burn in is free, but for you, it's £20.


 
   
  Now that's how to get rich! Much better than you giving all that free stuff away.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Burn in is free, but for you, it's £20.



:eek: be carefull mr. frank..or i will ask kittycat to bite into the cable he won and make a pic of that. :veryevil: .yeah i know..cable abuse..  that will teach ya  getting rich over some poor dutch headphone loving back


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Silver Widow*​ [size=small]*FIRST EVER Litz Type 2 Silver/Gold Cable*[/size]​ [size=small]*Pre order now*[/size]​  ​  ​  ​


----------



## rianchaos

I have to admit that aside from your cables, I love the light blue background of your photos. Soothing beyond compare


----------



## Cryok95

I just wet my pants.. Lol


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I can burn in cables fully for customers, in just 3 days. I have a burn in device here.


 
   

  The secret is out on cable burn in.....


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *Silver Widow*​ [size=small]*FIRST EVER Litz Type 2 Silver/Gold Cable*[/size]​ [size=small]*Pre order now*[/size]​  ​  ​  ​


 
   
  My HD650's are going to be rockin' in style!  Thanks Frank!


----------



## Staal

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the cable longbowbbs!
   
  I'm still amazed Frank gave all those great prizes away.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]*Silver Widow*
> [/COLOR]​​[COLOR=FF0000]*FIRST EVER Litz Type 2 Silver/Gold Cable*
> [/COLOR]​[COLOR=FF0000]*Pre order now*
> [/COLOR]​



Sexy! Job well done frank..big respect! U will make lots of people greedy to get their hands on one of those and u will make certain people jealous because u did such a good job..as always!
Thinkin bout it..those unsleeved cables (also ur new copper ones) would look super sexy with these (nickel?) silvercolored oyaide connectors..lolz. I am already picturing them in my mind..a light colored cable with that silky silver oyaide connector..which i saw a few pages back here on this thread..especially with that awesome looking splitter of urs..mmmmmm i want one on my cable.. 
And talkin bout the splitter..if my eyes dont deceive me i see two models..one flashy rvs look and one more matt aliminium look..whats the standard model u will be using?


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Sexy! Job well done frank..big respect! U will make lots of people greedy to get their hands on one of those and u will make certain people jealous because u did such a good job..as always!
> Thinkin bout it..those unsleeved cables (also ur new copper ones) would look super sexy with these (nickel?) silvercolored oyaide connectors..lolz. I am already picturing them in my mind..a light colored cable with that silky silver oyaide connector..which i saw a few pages back here on this thread..especially with that awesome looking splitter of urs..mmmmmm i want one on my cable..
> 
> 
> ...


 

 As far as I remember Frank said that the new polished one will be standard, but I'm sure he can get whatever you need. It's funny how you thought about the exact same basic thing though about a light coloured cable + rhodium oyaide 1/4'' (I'm not sure if there are nickel ones too) and this new y-splitter. Frank's version of the carbon fibre 1/4'' plug looks just incredible though.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Standard splitter will be Chrome plated, the other one in the picture is brushed aluminium.


----------



## hifimanrookie

fairwell said:


> As far as I remember Frank said that the new polished one will be standard, but I'm sure he can get whatever you need. It's funny how you thought about the exact same basic thing though about a light coloured cable + rhodium oyaide 1/4'' (I'm not sure if there are nickel ones too) and this new y-splitter. Frank's version of the carbon fibre 1/4'' plug looks just incredible though.



Thanks for the info about the splitters..i forgot that..thanks
But..
Ofcourse i said the same thing..geesh..  that other cable was almost white also..and am sorry if i dissapoint u..but my taste always stays the same..and that is that with a light cable those oyaide connectors look the business..so why u think its funny? It would be funny if i would say that all of a sudden i liked dark connectors on a light cable..i am very consistent in my thinking and believes..and not afraid expressing them u must know that by now.  so if u think its funny i say the same thing twice then..well..then i am happy i am funny sounding..as at least i am not one who changes his ideas with every cable 
By the way..damn U have a good memory, u must an accountant or something or a laywer  kidding!


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Thanks for the info about the splitters..i forgot that..thanks
> But..
> Ofcourse i said the same thing..geesh..
> 
> ...


 

 We just seem to have the same taste. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## hifimanrookie

fairwell said:


> We just seem to have the same taste. Nothing to worry about.



Its okay..sometimes i tend to be a bit direct..didnt mean anything with it 
 and i never worry..well not about what people say about me anyway..does that make me an even worse weirdo?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Its okay..sometimes i tend to be a bit direct..didnt mean anything with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  (Must....Keep.....Quiet......mmmmppphhhh...)
   
  Hmmm...What?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> (Must....Keep.....Quiet......mmmmppphhhh...)
> 
> Hmmm...What?


 
  ssssttt kittycat...go get ur catnips....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sooooo ur back on earth again after ur big win? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  it was getting old here...and how u think about the new pics? getting greedy already? hehehehe
  frank is awful quiet today..must be busy in making ur cable huh?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> ssssttt kittycat...go get ur catnips....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yep...a horse named Frank (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) is working diligently on my Silver Widows! No pressure there......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......None.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...........


----------



## Toxic Cables

Will try and get that cable made tomorrow and sent for Friday delivery, so that we can get some impressions over the weekend.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





staal said:


> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the cable longbowbbs!


 
  No need to look forward to it, send me an email and i will send you a copy of exactly what i have paid him to say.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> No need to look forward to it, send me an email and i will send you a copy of exactly what i have paid him to say.


 
  "Frank is the beast...(can't read that... oh!) best cable marker..(Marker?...oh right...) maker in the business!"


----------



## Toxic Cables




----------



## DefQon

I missed out but who won the prizes?


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





defqon said:


> I missed out but who won the prizes?


 
  Quoted from Frank's post
 *Winners on my 1st anniversary thread are.*
  
 *1st Prize, Audio GD NFB-10.2 (Fully balanced amplifier) Sniping. (Nice words)*
  
 *2nd Prize, HiFiMAN HE-300 **Staal. (Panda eating rainbow)*
  
 *3rd Prize, 6ft French Silk Cable of your choice **Hifimanrookie. (Dancing cat)*
  
 *4th Prize, £100 Voucher, to spend on the cable of your choice.  **DarknightDK. *
  
 *5 x 5th Prize, £50 Voucher. **Randomkid, Rawster, Jonny564, Joetjie2000 and Swimsonny.*


----------



## maguire

Oh wow so many prizes .....Congratulations everyone.....Frank sure is one generous dude....
  Enjoy...


----------



## joetjie2000

Hi Guys, can anyone give me some advice regarding sleeved vs unsleeved? The unsleeved looks amazing - but I'm sure the plastic will start to yellow after some time? Thanks!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





joetjie2000 said:


> Hi Guys, can anyone give me some advice regarding sleeved vs unsleeved? The unsleeved looks amazing - but I'm sure the plastic will start to yellow after some time? Thanks!


 
  yellow? thats a new one for me..i mean..i had 2 aftermarket cables until now and the silver original cable that came with my he500 (unsleeved silver cable!) and non of them got yellow. Even after day to day use for hours for more then a year!..okay if u use same cable until u die, the sunlight and moisture in the house and so on will eventually interfere with the cable.thats normal...but by that time u bought ten others already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i think its all about the quality of the sleeving/protecttive shielding..but i am sure frank will answer it in better way..he is the master of the cables anyway,,from what i read he preferes unsleeved over sleeved for a headphone cable as its a comparative short cable..but as i said..he is the specialist in the knowing...and am sure he will reply on ur question when he can rip himself away from his beloved cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ps..congrats with ur voucher.


----------



## DefQon

Nice wish I had purchased some cables to have something to say. 
   
  Frank should ramp up your next pool prize if your going to host another comp, something like 1st prize, SR-009, 2nd prize, WA5 balanced amplifier ....etc lolol


----------



## joetjie2000

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> yellow? thats a new one for me..i mean..i had 2 aftermarket cables until now and the silver original cable that came with my he500 (unsleeved silver cable!) and non of them got yellow. Even after day to day use for hours for more then a year!..okay if u use same cable until u die, the sunlight and moisture in the house and so on will eventually interfere with the cable.thats normal...but by that time u bought ten others already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks hifimanrookie! Good to hear. Congrats with YOUR win!


----------



## hifimanrookie

defqon said:


> Nice wish I had purchased some cables to have something to say.
> 
> Frank should ramp up your next pool prize if your going to host another comp, something like 1st prize, SR-009, 2nd prize, WA5 balanced amplifier ....etc lolol



Damn..u have an expensive taste..what happened to simple and humble? Frank would go bankrupt with those prizes... 
My dad once said to me...its not what u own what makes u worthy..its what u say and do that counts..so..even if u didnt buy a cable..u can still say things..maybe a nice thing?  but wait u did say something..u want bigger prizes..  frank, what we do with people who want expensive prices for christmas? 
E
Edited after a tip


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Damn..u have an expensive taste..what happened to simple and humble? Frank would go bankrupt with those prices...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I think you actually meant "prizes for Christmas" instead of "prices" right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Otherwise that would mean that Frank has to increase the prices on his cables for christmas ...


----------



## Thesoundman

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> My dad once said to me...its not what u own what makes u worthy..its what u say and do that counts..so..even if u didnt buy a cable..u can still say things..maybe a nice thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I totally agree. So I just created an account because I have ordered a cable for my tf10s a couple of days ago and Frank has been massively helpful throughout the process and I just wanted to share this experience. However my tf10s broke yesterday so I find myself searching for a new pair at a reasonable price just so I can use the cable I hope will be with me soon  what is this madness?


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





thesoundman said:


> I totally agree. So I just created an account because I have ordered a cable for my tf10s a couple of days ago and Frank has been massively helpful throughout the process and I just wanted to share this experience. However my tf10s broke yesterday so I find myself searching for a new pair at a reasonable price just so I can use the cable I hope will be with me soon  what is this madness?


 
  You don't need the ft10s to enjoy Frank's cables. It might be a good idea to invest the money you would be willing to spend on another pair of tf10s on further toxic cables.
 I'm pretty sure Frank would agree here with me as a professional.


----------



## hifimanrookie

fairwell said:


> You don't need the ft10s to enjoy Frank's cables. It might be a good idea to invest the money you would be willing to spend on another pair of tf10s on further toxic cables.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Frank would agree here with me as a professional.



Or maybe get another brand and the contact frank to change the connectors..if he didnt start ur cable yet u can find another phone and let him make the cables fit..he is a perfect guy to deal with..so if u contact him am sure u can work something out then


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





fairwell said:


> You don't need the ft10s to enjoy Frank's cables. It might be a good idea to invest the money you would be willing to spend on another pair of tf10s on further toxic cables.
> I'm pretty sure Frank would agree here with me as a professional.


 

 That's the way to truth and salvation for us all. Thou shalt possess many cables of the toxic kind. Furthermore thou shalt not have any cables of any other kind, for they are evil in their heart and worshippers of satan. These are the words of Saint Frank. Obey, and the way of the Toxic Cables will reveal itself to you. Thus you will find joy and utter happiness.


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> That's the way to truth and salvation for us all. Thou shalt possess many cables of the toxic kind. Furthermore thou shalt not have any cables of any other kind, for they are evil in their heart and worshippers of satan. These are the words of Saint Frank. Obey, and the way of the Toxic Cables will reveal itself to you. Thus you will find joy and utter happiness.



Thats heavy man..halleluah


----------



## longbowbbs

Waiting for words from Reverend Frank.....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Amen.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Amen.


 






, we have to be careful or else the US goverment will consider us some kind of cult..the Toxic cult..


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Waiting for words from Reverend Frank.....


 
   
  Reverend Frank. I like that name.


----------



## Toxic Cables

It's 12/12/12 today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  We won't see the day, month and year being the same again, in any of our lifetimes.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> It's 12/12/12 today.
> 
> We won't see the day, month and year being the same again, in any of our lifetimes.



Wow..
Then The cables ur making today will be extra devilish good sounding...with some extra flavor of the referent frank, the highest priest in the righteous knighthood of toxicabilty..


----------



## Thesoundman

Does that mean special deals and prizes then?



toxic cables said:


> It's 12/12/12 today.
> 
> We won't see the day, month and year being the same again, in any of our lifetimes.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





thesoundman said:


> Does that mean special deals and prizes then?


 
  Sure, why not.
   
  Buy 37 cables and get one FREE.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Sure, why not.
> 
> Buy 37 cables and get one FREE.


----------



## Thesoundman

toxic cables said:


> Sure, why not.
> 
> Buy 37 cables and get one FREE.




Anyone up for a group buy? :-D


----------



## rianchaos

I'll fill in the 38th slot or as they say, the free one


----------



## joetjie2000

Guys - would you recommend a silver cable with the Hifiman HE-400s or SPC? I need some advice!


----------



## hifimanrookie

joetjie2000 said:


> Guys - would you recommend a silver cable with the Hifiman HE-400s or SPC? I need some advice!



As the he400 is a bit bright and agressive...my advice is that a copper cable would complement it well..to make it more balanced sounding. Maybe one of those new to arrive black widow 22awg copper cables or even those awesome thick 18 awg copper ones..  but am sure frank will advice when he is online..


----------



## joetjie2000

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> As the he400 is a bit bright and agressive...my advice is that a copper cable would complement it well..to make it more balanced sounding. Maybe one of those new to arrive black widow 22awg copper cables or even those awesome thick 18 awg copper ones..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you! I'd love to get some feedback from the man himself!


----------



## hifimanrookie

rianchaos said:


> I'll fill in the 38th slot or as they say, the free one



Smart thinking


----------



## joetjie2000

Hi folks, would an SPC cable have the tonality of a silver or copper cable??? Bit in the dark here.


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





joetjie2000 said:


> Hi folks, would an SPC cable have the tonality of a silver or copper cable??? Bit in the dark here.


 
   
  Actually, cables cannot be judged solely by their material, if wearetalking about cables in general.
   
  I've made alot of cables out of different materials and tested more. Generally speaking, copper cables will be warm with a good lower end, silver plated will have the dry and bright tone with great high and silver cables have great lows and highs with decent mids.
   
  But then, that is generally speaking and what I have been spoonfed when I started this hobby. I've come across copper cables sounding like SPC (Great low,sparkling high and just right vocal), 2 SPCs having different sound and silver that sounds like the "Golden Reference" for silver and silver that sounds like an enhanced copper.
   
  Toxic's SPC on HD650 just eliminates the dark soundsig and control the bass to the just right amount with nice texture and giving it a brighter sound


----------



## Chromorifhia

I just bought new Sennheiser IE80 and looking into to buy new cable from Frank.
  There is both silver and copper cable. I heard that copper have a more warmer sound and im asking you people whish cable will suit me.
  Most of the time im listening to music as metal and dubstep.
  But i also read that many people are really happy with the silver cables.
   
  What do you think?
   
  Thx advance.


----------



## Kunlun

Hi Frank, just checking out your thread. 

I love it when quality products and quality service get the attention they deserve!


----------



## LemanRuss9

Quote: 





chromorifhia said:


> I just bought new Sennheiser IE80 and looking into to buy new cable from Frank.
> There is both silver and copper cable. I heard that copper have a more warmer sound and im asking you people whish cable will suit me.
> Most of the time im listening to music as metal and dubstep.
> But i also read that many people are really happy with the silver cables.
> ...


 
  hi
  i have just recived my silverpoison which is a crystal cable.the initial impression is that the detail is very very nice not to bright and i find that the bass isnt as lacking like i would think. even though im just listening for more then 5 minutes.Gonna post a review soon


----------



## hifimanrookie

lemanruss9 said:


> hi
> i have just recived my silverpoison which is a crystal cable.the initial impression is that the detail is very very nice not to bright and i find that the bass isnt as lacking like i would think. even though im just listening for more then 5 minutes.Gonna post a review soon



Pls do! Enjoy ur listening!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





joetjie2000 said:


> Thank you! I'd love to get some feedback from the man himself!


 
  Having just tried both cables with the 400, i preferred the Scorpion, the Viper sounded a little bright with them. This was with brand new cables and headphones with no burn in.
   
  The Black Widow is even better.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Having just tried both cables with the 400, i preferred the Scorpion, the Viper sounded a little bright with them. This was with brand new cables and headphones with no burn in.
> 
> The Black Widow is even better.



Yep thats what i also adviced a few posts back..the black widow in 18awg and 22awg..just yummy!


----------



## Staal

lemanruss9 said:


> hi
> i have just recived my silverpoison which is a crystal cable.the initial impression is that the detail is very very nice not to bright and i find that the bass isnt as lacking like i would think. even though im just listening for more then 5 minutes.Gonna post a review soon




Crystal?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





staal said:


> Crystal?


 
  I think he might be the customer who purchased both the Piccolino and SP, that shipped this week to Indonesia.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





staal said:


> Crystal?


 
  Reverend Frank's new Crystal cable...Really clear, but they don't bend well....


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I think he might be the customer who purchased both the Piccolino and SP, that shipped this week to Indonesia.


 
  Someone from Indonesia? I will need to look for that guy


----------



## longbowbbs

He will be the fellow ignoring the world with a massive grin on his face....


----------



## hifimanrookie

```

```



longbowbbs said:


> He will be the fellow ignoring the world with a massive grin on his face....


  well said..as wow..
Does anyone have the silver widow already? And how does it sound?


----------



## LemanRuss9

Sorry wrong cable.Its the silver poison not crystal sorry for the mistake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  it is still in the process of burnin.probably i will post the review on Monday


----------



## LemanRuss9

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I think he might be the customer who purchased both the Piccolino and SP, that shipped this week to Indonesia.


 
  yep thats me


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


lemanruss9 said:


> yep thats me :atsmile:



Lucky basterd..be careful not to be robbed


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





lemanruss9 said:


> yep thats me


 
  Who are you, man? Java, Sumatra, Kalimantan or other?


----------



## longbowbbs

The Widow has landed!
   
  Top pair are the Widows. Silver Poison below.....
   
   

   

   

   

   

   

   
  Kitty approved!
   

   
  I will be reviewing the Widows vs. SP's vs. Stock Sennheiser HD650 cables over the next few days. Frank sent them already burned in so I can get right to it.
   
  BTW, they are GORGEOUS!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Stay tuned......
   
  Eric


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Code:
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


 
   
  These old things?...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I got them an hour ago.....Full review in a few days. The bass is amazing though!


----------



## Toxic Cables

I did not get a chance to burn the Widow in actually, so you might need to put a few hours on them. That Y splitter is a non plated one and i used screws and nuts i had around, final one will be much better. I will be sure to send you the final one, so you can replace it yourself.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> The bass is amazing though!


 
  That's what the extra gold is for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Good news, the new 22AWG Black Widow has shipped, along with the 18AWG Scorpion, they should be here tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Staal

Love the photo with the cat


----------



## DarknightDK

Wow that's quick! Really looking forward to the Widow in comparison with the SP.


----------



## joetjie2000

Just have to get this out: Cant WAIT for my Black Widow!


----------



## Sniping

Can't wait for the on-the-house-amp-already-on-the-sig either!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> These old things?...:evil:
> 
> I got them an hour ago.....Full review in a few days. The bass is amazing though!



Lucky kittycat!


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> That's what the extra gold is for.
> 
> Good news, the new 22AWG Black Widow has shipped, along with the 18AWG Scorpion, they should be here tomorrow or Monday.



Mmmmmmmmmm yummy....


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Kitty approved!


 
  What if your kitty wants to use the headphones at the same time? Do you just take turns?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Can't wait for the on-the-house-amp-already-on-the-sig either!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





fairwell said:


> What if your kitty wants to use the headphones at the same time? Do you just take turns?


 
  I have to ask nicely and make sure the food bowl is full....


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I have to ask nicely and make sure the food bowl is full....


 
  Very clever technique indeed.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Looking forward to your thoughts on the SW.
   
  Seem's my mail box and inbox are packed, so please bear with me lads, have to go out now and will reply to everyone tonight.


----------



## longbowbbs

toxic cables said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts on the SW.
> 
> Seem's my mail box and inbox are packed, so please bear with me lads, have to go out now and will reply to everyone tonight.




That is Payback in it's most literal form!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> That is Payback in it's most literal form!



If the mailbox is full because of orders then its even better  but. Ithink its only fate this would happen..


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I have to ask nicely and make sure the food bowl is full....



Very animal friendly..most of us would pick the kittycat up..put it in next room with some water and some catnips and close the door behind him.. so much respect for ur animalfriendlyness


----------



## longbowbbs

We also have 2 dogs a turtle and a bearded dragon around the house....You have to step lively around here!


----------



## longbowbbs

Silver Widow's Review is up:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/641166/toxic-cables-silver-widow-headphone-cable-review


----------



## chesterljh

OMG!!! THANKS FRANK!! I JUST RECEIVED THE CABLES TODAY AND I RECEIVED A SURPRISE FROM HIM!


----------



## longbowbbs

I thought the Christmas card was a nice touch as well!


----------



## fuzzyash

chesterljh said:


> OMG!!! THANKS FRANK!! I JUST RECEIVED THE CABLES TODAY AND I RECEIVED A SURPRISE FROM HIM!




cables really do roll up pretty tight in comaprison to the rubber bands
from the close up pictures people post, cables usually look a lot bigger

did he write anything in the letter...


----------



## longbowbbs

Mine said "Happy Holidays, Frank"


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Mine said "Happy Holidays, Frank"



This has frank all written all over it..personal attention for his customers..did u also get sweets in it? Lolz


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> This has frank all written all over it..personal attention for his customers..did u also get sweets in it? Lolz


 
   
  Why yes...There were "Sweets" in the envelope too!


----------



## fuzzyash

longbowbbs said:


> Why yes...There were "Sweets" in the envelope too!




whats with the quotations?
...toxic sweets?


----------



## Darkbeat

Just had about 4 and a half hours head-time with my new Silver Poisons. Holy transparency batman, the difference this cable makes over stock has me floored. Soundstage opens up, highs and lows get punchier, mids are much cleaner.
   
  Watch this space, got a full review with many more pictures coming early next week, once I coerce acquire some unbiased guinea pigs volunteers for A/B'ing


----------



## Toxic Cables

*New 22AWG Black Widow*
   
  Here's a sneak peak at the new 22AWG Widow.
   
   
   
 
  Second with flash.


----------



## Cryok95

Nice 
  
   
  How does litz wire sound compared to your normal wire? Is it worth the difference in price?


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> *[COLOR=FF0000]New 22AWG Black Widow[/COLOR]*
> 
> Here's a sneak peak at the new 22AWG Widow.
> 
> ...




Wow..thats heavy stuff..cant wait to try one


----------



## Toxic Cables

*                                           Black Widow 22*
 ​  ​                                                                               
        ​   
*To celebrate the release of the new Black Widow, we will be including a FREE 6ft Black Widow with the purchases of all Hifiman HE-500, HE-5LE and HE-6 headphones, including 40% discount when bought with the HE-400 and HE-300. Offer valid till 26th December 2012.*


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> *[COLOR=0000FF]Black Widow 22[/COLOR]*​



OMG OMG OMG i dont think i ever saw a cable so sexy..and that group photo with the whole lineup of hifiman..cool...like a football club..so u sell hifiman cans also huh? Good to know when i wanna update my he500 one day to a he6.,lolz..but really..this cable is out of this world..my wife even said she wants to use it as a necklace..am not kidding! and trust me..if she says that then this cable is haute cuture..she studied fashion design once..but wow frank..u overdid urself now..that cable even looks like its golden..OMG thats all i can say now......the connectors into the cans..what did u do with it... It looks so different..so much better! Never thought i would say it..but am in love now.. 
Edited: just saw a little sweet touch on ur cable..the o of toxic is red on one side as being theright side..instead of a simple dot or something..i love that!


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> * *
> *To celebrate the release of the new Black Widow, we will be including a FREE 6ft Black Widow with the purchases of all Hifiman HE-500, HE-5LE and HE-6 headphones, including 40% discount when bought with the HE-400 and HE-300. Offer valid till 26th December 2012.*


 
  That's a great deal!


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> *[COLOR=0000FF]                                           Black Widow 22[/COLOR]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did u loose ur mind? U will go bankrupt  frank..u cant be real..seriously..u must be santa claus or something.. for me..ur top of the bill..every time u surprise me.. Am glad i got onto this thread... Ur the best frank...


----------



## DarknightDK

Very nice Frank, the black widow looks stunning. They would look even better with the french sleeving.
   
  I like my cables with soft sleeving for the touch but that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to try the widows!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> OMG OMG OMG i dont think i ever saw a cable so sexy..and that group photo with the whole lineup of hifiman..cool...like a football club..so u sell hifiman cans also huh? Good to know when i wanna update my he500 one day to a he6.,lolz..but really..this cable is out of this world..my wife even said she wants to use it as a necklace..am not kidding! and trust me..if she says that then this cable is haute cuture..she studied fashion design once..but wow frank..u overdid urself now..that cable even looks like its golden..OMG thats all i can say now......the connectors into the cans..what did u do with it... It looks so different..so much better! Never thought i would say it..but am in love now..


 
  Yes, been stocking the entire HiFiMAN range for nearly 6 months now, including their flagship EF-6 amp.
   
  This cable looks much better in person, then on those pictures. I am not very good with the camera.
   
  Another good thing about the Litz cables, as all the strands are individually insulated, they will not oxidize and go green, like some copper cables tend to do after a year or so of use. It will keep it's beauty for the life of the cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Did u loose ur mind? U will go bankrupt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks Eric.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Very nice Frank, the black widow looks stunning. They would look even better with the french sleeving.
> 
> I like my cables with soft sleeving for the touch but that's just me
> 
> ...


 
  I have the 24AWG version available with both French Silk and Cotton, the 22AWG picture is currently only available with clear PE.
   
  I personally have all my cables without any sleeving, i love how bare silver and copper look, copper especially after it's been Cryo treated, as it takes on a darker shade.


----------



## KimChee

CIEMS need some Black Widow love too!


----------



## bitlisz

Just finished with new cable for SM3 (v1, yes, v1).
  Used wire: 26 AWG Pure Stranded Silver Plated 7N Cryo Treated UP - OCC Copper wire.
   
  Sound really great, but need more time to describe...
  Thanks Frank!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





bitlisz said:


> Just finished with new cable for SM3 (v1, yes, v1).
> Used wire: 26 AWG Pure Stranded Silver Plated 7N Cryo Treated UP - OCC Copper wire.
> 
> Sound really great, but need more time to describe...
> Thanks Frank!


 
  That's some very nicely made cables, well done.


----------



## bitlisz

Thanks!
  Hardest part was (for me) the braiding...but I afraid much more about the connector, but was not so comlicated.
  But because SM3 can just fallen apart, was easier


----------



## longbowbbs

Looking good! They are beautiful!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Hey frank maybe he can help u with that big heap of orders..as his cable looks really professional


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





darkbeat said:


> Just had about 4 and a half hours head-time with my new Silver Poisons. Holy transparency batman, the difference this cable makes over stock has me floored. Soundstage opens up, highs and lows get punchier, mids are much cleaner.
> 
> Watch this space, got a full review with many more pictures coming early next week, once I coerce acquire some unbiased guinea pigs volunteers for A/B'ing


----------



## zachchen1996

Frank, how much will it cost to buy a he-6 from you for the christmas deal/special?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Frank, how much will it cost to buy a he-6 from you for the christmas deal/special?


 
  USA customers are much better buying in the US, EU prices are considerably higher and the price is fixed by the UK supplier at £950, which i am not allowed to discount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It's worthwhile for EU customers, because by the time you pay shipping and import charges, you end up paying what you would have, if they purchased locally.
   
  With gear such as Audio GD, i am the sole UK supplier, so i can set my own prices and sell them close to what you would pay buying directly.
   
  HE-6 £950
  HE-500 £695
  HE-5LE £650
  HE-400 £395
  HE-300 £270


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> USA customers are much better buying in the US, EU prices are considerably higher and the price is fixed by the UK supplier at £950, which i am not allowed to discount. :wink_face:
> 
> It's worthwhile for EU customers, because by the time you pay shipping and import charges, you end up paying what you would have, if they purchased locally.
> 
> With gear such as Audio GD, i am the sole UK supplier, so i can set my own prices and sell them close to what you would pay buying directly.



I agree..and again this shows how honest frank is to his customers, in us the he6 sells for 1299usd So its cheaper to buy it in US and order the cable seperately from frank. Imho opinion ofcourse!
So if i understand it right..ur the official seller for hifiman line-up and audio gd? Thats perfect! So if someone wanted, u could provide a perfect sounding rig with one buy? For ANY BUDGET..Amp, headphone and cables...thats just perfect ..u can nowcall urself a full service provider mister...congrats..so u all in the world..if u need to upgrade ur rig..just make it easy for urself..sent frank ur budget..and what u need..and he will sort it out for u...am i right frank?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> .just make it easy for urself..sent frank ur budget..and what u need..and he will sort it out for u...am i right frank?


 
  ...so close....Make it easy on yourself and send Reverend Frank ALL your money..


----------



## bitlisz

Thanks! (+longbowbbs)
  Just call me If I can help...I see $$$s!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> ...so close....Make it easy on yourself and send Reverend Frank ALL your money..


 

 hey u kittycat...how on earth u can ask that of us? if we would do that how the hell would we eat then, pay rent, pay for water, gas and more important electricity..and even more important: buy nice stuff for ur lady (or man ofcourse) to keep her/him happy after u spent ur money on audio equipment...
   
  as i said...give him ur budget..and he will help u..and u will keep on having electricity to actually listen to ur rig and u wont be killed in ur sleep because u spend a fortune on ur rig..as u just bought ur wife a nice gucci bag for instance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..and so on and so on.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its just economics really...supply and demand


----------



## longbowbbs

Budget...There is only Head-Fi.....(shuffle shuffle...."Must Buy More Gear......Need more tunes....")


----------



## r2ymond

Just ordered the Crystal Picollino for my JH13, can't wait for them to come!

Frank have been very responsive in replying my emails, appreciate it!

Not sure if anyone here has any impressions on the Crystal Picollino compared to Silver Poison or on its own?


----------



## DarknightDK

Congrats!
   
  Cannot wait for all the impressions of Frank's new cables to come in. I'll be sure to post some impressions of the Silver Widows I have coming in as well. This is going to be a good start to the new year


----------



## KT66

Would like to get a DX100 from toxic , they are only a few miles from me. Does anyone know how to contact them successfully ?


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





kt66 said:


> Would like to get a DX100 from toxic , they are only a few miles from me. Does anyone know how to contact them successfully ?


 
   
  Just send Frank (Toxic cables) a PM. I'm certain he'll get back to you within the hour.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





kt66 said:


> Would like to get a DX100 from toxic , they are only a few miles from me. Does anyone know how to contact them successfully ?


 

 just pm him..he normally will contact u promptly as far i know.


----------



## Toxic Cables

The Y splitters are now in production, 4 different sizes in total.
   
   
 
   

   
  After those boxes are filled up, 8 boxes as i understand it (6000pcs), they will be sent for polishing, then for plating.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kt66 said:


> Would like to get a DX100 from toxic , they are only a few miles from me. Does anyone know how to contact them successfully ?


 
  The DX100 are now sold out, last unit went out today. I am expecting new delivery of 20 units tomorrow.
   
  Was given an early xmas present last week, was had for 2 units on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so any purchases made on ebay will be held for a few days before they are shipped.


----------



## turokrocks

Please may I know if the OTG USB cable with two micro USB male, available to order.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Please may I know if the OTG USB cable with two micro USB male, available to order.


 
  Yes i can, please email me at info.toxic.cables@gmail.com i am able to make both straight and right angled.


----------



## GSARider

Any plans on an Amperior Cable Frank?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Any plans on an Amperior Cable Frank?


 
  I have not looked in to those yet, i believe they accept the same cables as the HD-25, which i currently don't offer cables for. I need to pick up a set, so that i can get the correct cable measurements. I don't like to sell cables that i don't have at least one set of headphones they work on, for me to test them with. I will order a pair in January and should have cables available for them later that month.
   
  I do now offer cables for the Denon AH-D7100.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The Y splitters are now in production, 4 different sizes in total.


 
  So many! It looks like a puzzle!


----------



## longbowbbs

toxic cables said:


> The Y splitters are now in production, 4 different sizes in total.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Another Toxic example of Split and Polish...


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Another Toxic example of Split and Polish...



Lots and lots of bling bling for under the christmas tree..


----------



## fuzzyash

toxic cables said:


> I have not looked in to those yet, i believe they accept the same cables as the HD-25, which i currently don't offer cables for. I need to pick up a set, so that i can get the correct cable measurements. I don't like to sell cables that i don't have at least one set of headphones they work on, for me to test them with. I will order a pair in January and should have cables available for them later that month.
> 
> I do now offer cables for the Denon AH-D7100.




do you own/ listen to all of the photographed headphones with cables that you took pictures of?
looks great by the way!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> do you own/ listen to all of the photographed headphones with cables that you took pictures of?
> looks great by the way!


 
  Yes i do.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yes i do.


 

 i want ur job!! mmmmm did anyone say u can wish anything for christmas from a certain bearded big guy in a weird red suit if u were good this year..?...mmmm..quickly... let me write down my wishlist and sent it to him my DHL overnight courier.....as i have been such a good boy this year!!


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yes i can, please email me at info.toxic.cables@gmail.com i am able to make both straight and right angled.


 
  I did Frank, but I got no reply..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> I did Frank, but I got no reply..


 
  Sorry, i dozed off, just replied.


----------



## longbowbbs

Frank needs more plutonium for his reactor!


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Frank needs more plutonium for his reactor!


 
  ...but he keeps his backup bio-fuel generator always ready!!...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thank you Frank.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Sorry, i dozed off, just replied.



Dozed off? And me thinking u didnt need sleep.. What the hell..how is that possible mr.? ..and me thinking u were part of the 3 hours a day sleep club..how wrong i could be..so be carefull..or i will report u to the administrator of the club if this happens again..but Explain..NOW..  
kidding!!
u see..we all need rest..at a certain moment ur body says: f..ck it..i go on strike...frank maybe u work to hard..we dont mind waiting 2 Or 3 days extra to give u a breather..right guys? 
Take care of urself ok!


----------



## chesterljh

i love frank's thoughtfulness to every single one of his customers...he definitely meets a 6-Star company service!!!


----------



## maguire

Quote: 





chesterljh said:


> i love frank's thoughtfulness to every single one of his customers...he definitely meets a 6-Star company service!!!


 
  X2.........


----------



## SolexHell

Finally got Toxic Cables silver-copper for Hifiman HE-400s. Well worth the long wait. Dude paid for Fedex from England for pre-Christmas delivery; much thanks. 
   
  Superior to the original Hifiman cable. Zero noise. Light and flexible. Really opens up these cans. Cable is beautifully made, really cool to behold.
   
  I would order another, even if I had to wait until Guy Fawkes Day 2014.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





chesterljh said:


> i love frank's thoughtfulness to every single one of his customers...he definitely meets a 6-Star company service!!!


 
  Very much in agreeance.


----------



## Toxic Cables




----------



## Sniping

Frank is very thoughtful to me, and I'm not even a customer! Yet...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Frank is very thoughtful to me, and I'm not even a customer! Yet...


 

 +1 i agree...he is very thoughtfull altogether.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Hi guys,
   
  I have been lurking this thread for some while now, waiting in the shadows, studying waiting for the good opportunity to mercilessly * *strike my scared wallet once more. I have recently bought a LCD2 rev 3 (bamboo) and a Burson Conductor . They both are excellent products. However I feel that my stock cable on the lcd2s are the worst link from my system.
  I read that Lcd2s would benefit from silver cables. I am scared of some aspects though : 
   
  1. I do not want them to get brighter because i find them to be perfect the way they are in the treble section.
   
  2. Do not want to loose *any *of the bass.
   
  I was looking at 2 products:
   
  http://toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_61&product_id=73
   
  and
   
  http://toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_61&product_id=68
   
  Are both cables shielded? I might have a lot of noise where i use my system (radio, wireless networks, antenas everywhere, etc)
  Would the silver poison make the lcd2 brighter ? Would it take away from the bass?
  Would I be better off with the copper version considering I like the bass so much and i like warm sound in general?
   
   
  Thank you guys,
   
  Dan


----------



## Darkbeat

Silver Poison review is up


----------



## DarknightDK

darkbeat said:


> Silver Poison review is up




Fantastic review of the SPs. It's clear and concise. Definitely one of the better reviews I've read in a while


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





darkbeat said:


> Silver Poison review is up


 
   
  Very nice review! It came just in time ) as you can see my question above your post .
   
  So you say it keeps the sound warm and it doesn't loose bass ?
   
   
    


> ~But I like Darker headphones, can't I have that but with more transparency and less congestion?~
> Sure! Check out Frank's copper cables, his new Black Widow cable will give you exactly that.


 
   

   
  Does it change the dark signature of lcd2? 
   
  You may have convinced me to go for the silver poison cable, though I thought i am a copper cable guy.
   
  I like dark warming sound in general. I love the sound of lcd2 and its highs, but i feel it can be more detailed and the highs can have a *little *more sparkle.
   
  I have listened to lcd3 recently. I've seen you said in the review that lcd3 are recessed. I read that the first batch had a problem but they fixed that. Actually they are brighter than the lcd2s .


----------



## joetjie2000

Frank is a gentleman. You dont get that much.


----------



## singleended58

Where are you ordering the custom made Toxic cables from Frank for the Hifiman HE 400? Please send me a link. Thanks.


----------



## dragonfyra

Anyone get word from Frank about his current cable shipment? 
   
  Wondering if I'll be able to get mine in time for Christmas =D
   
  Those new Y split ties look fantastic! Very classy.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





singleended58 said:


> Where are you ordering the custom made Toxic cables from Frank for the Hifiman HE 400? Please send me a link. Thanks.


 
  Very easy, Frank keeps it simple. You can email him or just shoot him a PM here on Head-Fi and I'm sure he'll take care of you. He tailors everything he sells to each customer, one of the reasons why I love Toxic Cables so much.


----------



## joetjie2000

http://toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=information/contact for 400 you want black widow....


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





darkbeat said:


> Silver Poison review is up


 
  Excellent review Darkbeat! Welcome to the SP club too...


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Very nice review! It came just in time ) as you can see my question above your post .
> 
> So you say it keeps the sound warm and it doesn't loose bass ?
> 
> ...


 
   
  The secret is the gold added into the silver....It takes care of the bass issues with pure silver.


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Excellent review Darkbeat! Welcome to the SP club too...



Yeah well done..am also waiting for my BW 22awg for my he500.as frank adviced that that would be best pair..as soon ihave it i will put a review on also. I hope to get it before new year  Once again..well done.


----------



## singleended58

Hi Frank,

Please let me know if you can make a silver copper for my He400 just like you did for SolexHell and how much does it cost? I thank you and appreciate your time.


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> The secret is the gold added into the silver....It takes care of the bass issues with pure silver.


 
  Good quality pure silver cables don't have any bass issues IMO


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dragonfyra said:


> Anyone get word from Frank about his current cable shipment?
> 
> Wondering if I'll be able to get mine in time for Christmas =D
> 
> Those new Y split ties look fantastic! Very classy.


 
  Unless your cable has shipped already, there are no more orders other then a few in the UK and EU that will be sent to arrive before Christmas. I am upgrading some of the EU orders that are ready to next day shipping, so that they arrive on time.
   
  You can email me and i can check on your order status for you, i am currently running a little behind.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darkbeat said:


> Silver Poison review is up


 
  Thanks for posting the review, Stephen, will have a read now.


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> I have listened to lcd3 recently. I've seen you said in the review that lcd3 are recessed. I read that the first batch had a problem but they fixed that. *Actually they are brighter than the lcd2s *.


 
   
  Is that the general consensus now!
   
  I was put of by the reports that the early LCD3's were darker than the LCD2.2.
  Is it now a fact that the newish unveiled LCD3's are brighter than the LCD2.2's?


----------



## Darkbeat

Thanks for all the positive comments guys, I really appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote:


dan.gheorghe said:


> Very nice review! It came just in time ) as you can see my question above your post .
> 
> So you say it keeps the sound warm and it doesn't loose bass ?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Didn't even see your post, talk about timing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The SP provides a more forward experience to the Audeze stock, it's louder, clearer, better defined and generally more coherant. The bass is tighter and much more forceful, slamming with considerably amped impact at the initial sacrifice of a marginal amount of rumble. The SPs don't lose any warmth, but in some ways it's not as easy to percieve due to the widened soundstage and cleaner, faster midrange.
   
  If you enjoy a warm, lush or laid back sound and are looking for just a little more resolution and excitement then I'd contact Frank and ask about his new Black Widow (copper) cable.
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks for posting the review, Stephen, will have a read now.


 
   
  Thank _*you*_ for the cable and all your hard work, Frank. Was fun doing the review, even got in a photo of the shameless advertisement armbands on my manly arms


----------



## hifimanrookie

Edited..was double post


----------



## Toxic Cables

If anyone in EU requires any Audio GD Amps, Hifiman headphones, amps or players and iBasso amps or the DX100 or even a headphone stand, it's best to get your order in by 5pm UK time today, for Monday delivery, just in time for Christmas.
   
  Free custom cables with headphones, will follow at a later date.
   
  Sorry for the late responses to emails the last few days, really busy trying to get a many orders as i can, delivered before Christmas.


----------



## nigeljames

Frank when are you going to update your website to show your other non-cable products?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> Is that the general consensus now!
> 
> I was put of by the reports that the early LCD3's were darker than the LCD2.2.
> Is it now a fact that the newish unveiled LCD3's are brighter than the LCD2.2's?


 
  Well I , personally, found them brighter and so did Darku (the friend that gave me the opportunity to test them). And we listened to both lcd2 and lcd3 and 2 different amps/dacs : Burson Conductor and M2Tech Vaughan. 
  The differences I found were
*on lcd3:*
  -wider soundstage
  -more details
  -better defined treble 
  -a liiiitle more defined bass
   
*on lcd2:*
  -the sound is more intimate
  -more present lower midrange (though I am not completely sure, because it might be a result from the wider soundstage)
   
   



darkbeat said:


> Didn't even see your post, talk about timing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks Darkbeat. 
   
  Damn it! It is a hard decision ) I generally like warm lush laid back sound, but I also like the improvements you said the silver cable brings. This reminds me of a funny expression "Why not both?"
   
  I have been looking on the http://toxic-cables.co.uk but i did not see the black widow, and the names do not match the ones you guys talk about here.
  Is there an updated list with the products?


----------



## Darkbeat

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Thanks Darkbeat.
> 
> Damn it! It is a hard decision ) I generally like warm lush laid back sound, but I also like the improvements you said the silver cable brings. This reminds me of a funny expression "Why not both?"
> 
> ...


 
   
  Try here.
   
  I think either the Silver Poison or the Black Widow (or even option 3 the Silver Widow) would vastly improve your listening experience without compromising on the unique sonic signature that makes Audez'e shine, so you really can't go wrong no matter what you choose.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> Frank when are you going to update your website to show your other non-cable products?


 
  As soon as i get a chance to take pictures of all the cables and write the description. I have had the web design company on my back for this, for the last 5 months as i have already paid them in full for it.


----------



## longbowbbs

nigeljames said:


> Good quality pure silver cables don't have any bass issues IMO




Quality being the key word....


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Quality being the key word....


 
   
  Is that not always the case


----------



## longbowbbs

nigeljames said:


> Is that not always the case :wink_face:




It is around here!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> It is around here!



+1 well said!


----------



## B[van]

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have not looked in to those yet, i believe they accept the same cables as the HD-25, which i currently don't offer cables for. I need to pick up a set, so that i can get the correct cable measurements. I don't like to sell cables that i don't have at least one set of headphones they work on, for me to test them with. I will order a pair in January and should have cables available for them later that month.


 
   
  Apologies guys, had to necro this post. From what I've been checking/reading on the interwebz apparently the HD25 shares the connectors of the HD650/600/580 and I'll be having a pair of Amperior coming in very soon. Hoping to be able to combo another cable for my 4.A when the time comes xD.
   
  By the way Frank I'll need slightly thicker pins on the iem cable- the 4.A ones are slightly larger and the stock cable + a westone ES cable that I tried couldn't cut it. I had to crimp the pins in order for it to stay in although any accidental tugs would result in the cable dislodging from the iem. Thanks!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





b[van] said:


> Apologies guys, had to necro this post. From what I've been checking/reading on the interwebz apparently the HD25 shares the connectors of the HD650/600/580 and I'll be having a pair of Amperior coming in very soon. Hoping to be able to combo another cable for my 4.A when the time comes xD.
> 
> By the way Frank I'll need slightly thicker pins on the iem cable- the 4.A ones are slightly larger and the stock cable + a westone ES cable that I tried couldn't cut it. I had to crimp the pins in order for it to stay in although any accidental tugs would result in the cable dislodging from the iem. Thanks!


 
  All CIEM cable pins have always been 0.78mm, this is the same case with JH Audio, Westone, Unique Melody and the rest, unless you specifically request a TF10 socket which is 0.75mm, which a couple of those manufacturers will do. 
   
  This is the First i am hearing of any CIEM/Cable having larger pins then the standard 0.78mm size, and unfortunately i do not stock these.
   
  I would contact the manufacturer is i were you, and check this with them, find out if they are using larger sockets.
   
  30% of my IEM cables are sold to Heir owners, not had this reported before.
   
  The only othe


----------



## Staal

I had no problems with any of my cables on my old 8.A nor on my current TF10 reshell done by Heir.


----------



## B[van]

The Magnus1 cable I had for it fits rather snugly, but the original stock cable and Westone's ES cable couldn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Weird I know, but...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





b[van] said:


> The Magnus1 cable I had for it fits rather snugly, but the original stock cable and Westone's ES cable couldn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I would speak to Heir about it, both my cable and the Westone cable use pins which have become an industry standard for CIEM, so this is indeed weird.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I would speak to Heir about it, both my cable and the Westone cable use pins which have become an industry standard for CIEM, so this is indeed weird.


 
  heir's iems are handmade so they're might be some variance in the build
  some people had to stamp the pins to make the fit tighter
  they do indeed use the standard westone pins


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> heir's iems are handmade so they're might be some variance in the build
> some people had to stamp the pins to make the fit tighter
> they do indeed use the standard westone pins


 
  The socket on the CIEM and the Pins on the cables are not hand made. I can't say much else about another manufacturers product, but my cables do all use the correct sized pins for a CIEM, that much i know.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *dan.gheorghe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been looking on the http://toxic-cables.co.uk but i did not see the black widow, and the names do not match the ones you guys talk about here.
> Is there an updated list with the products?


 
  On the site the cables are not referred to by their names, i do need to change this, as it does make it difficult for people to know which, is which.
   
  Hopefully i will have the new site up early next year and will have all cables listed, in the mean time, the list is on page 85 of this thread, of the link Stephen posted.
   
  Thank you for your interest.
   
  I know there are a lot of you waiting for replies to PM.s, i can see 56 new messages. I will get to all of these tonight, so please bear with me.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I know there are a lot of you waiting for replies to PM.s, i can see 56 new messages. I will get to all of these tonight, so please bear with me.


 
   
  Congrats Frank....Success can be a challenge....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Congrats Frank....Success can be a challenge....


 
  Thanks mate, i just not had a chance to reply to PM's today, i cleared all the emails last night, took nearly 2 hours to reply to everyone, so it does take up a lot of time, but it has to be done. Then you have eBay messages also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is nice to be able to talk to all different people, i never feel lonely now.


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks mate, i just not had a chance to reply to PM's today, i cleared all the emails last night, took nearly 2 hours to reply to everyone, so it does take up a lot of time, but it has to be done. Then you have eBay messages also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If you want more time to make those cables, I'll handle all your customer relations for a piccolino an hour.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks mate, i just not had a chance to reply to PM's today, i cleared all the emails last night, took nearly 2 hours to reply to everyone, so it does take up a lot of time, but it has to be done. Then you have eBay messages also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  So if you don't reply fast enough to an e-mail should I....Cable You?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> So if you don't reply fast enough to an e-mail should I....Cable You?


 


staal said:


> If you want more time to make those cables, I'll handle all your customer relations for a piccolino an hour.


----------



## B[van]

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


>


 
   
  I'll help whip them hamsters behind your web servers into shape so that all will be smooth.
   
   
  And by offering a prayer to the music god as well.

 http://www.dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=110 _<< hilarious web this is_


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





b[van] said:


> And by offering a prayer to the music god as well.
> 
> http://www.dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=110 _<< hilarious web this is_


 
   
  That is incredibly funny!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





b[van] said:


> I'll help whip them hamsters behind your web servers into shape so that all will be smooth.
> 
> 
> And by offering a prayer to the music god as well.
> ...


 
  That made me chuckle.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





b[van] said:


> http://www.dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=110 _<< hilarious web this is_


 
  Brilliant.


----------



## Staal

Don't Even Reply is northing short of hilarious.


----------



## hifimanrookie

[quote name="B[van]" url="/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/1590#post_8980880"]
I'll help whip them hamsters behind your web servers into shape so that all will be smooth.


And by offering a prayer to the music god as well.

http://www.dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=110 _<< hilarious web this is_
[/quote]
Lolz..almost fell from my chair of laughing.


----------



## longbowbbs

I'm suddenly hungry for take-out....


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Lolz..almost fell from my chair of laughing.


 
   
  Check out the rest on the site. I got bored at a lecture and started browsing that website once. I ended up laughing so much I was asked to leave.


----------



## longbowbbs

New Silver Widows being checked out by the management.....


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> New Silver Widows being checked out by the management.....


ru sure?..this looks like the start of new sort of rigoureus testing


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> ru sure?..this looks like the start of new sort of rigoureus testing


 
   
  Oh crap...They are on my head!!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





b[van] said:


> I'll help whip them hamsters behind your web servers into shape so that all will be smooth.
> 
> 
> And by offering a prayer to the music god as well.
> ...


 





 made my day!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Oh crap...They are on my head!!



Big Brother..cough...Toxic cat..cough.. is watching u  

yeah u guessed it right....he has a deadly toxic cat (TC) as his own personal bodyguard..even wild dogs are scarred ****less for that beast! I heared Frank gives him fresh silver widows in his catnip as extra vitamins otherwise its uncontrollable. He is the purest of all silverback widows cats....a rare and proud breed of the purest silver blood and frank is one of the very few worthy enough to have one as he makes the cables pure and perfect enough to keep this hell beast on track.  so be aware kittycat..tell ur management to take good care of ur cables..or else TC could give them a nightly visit


----------



## longbowbbs

Catnip in pocket....She is asleep on the couch....Danger averted!


----------



## Cante Ista

Subscribed.


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Catnip in pocket....She is asleep on the couch....Danger averted!



Smart kittycat


----------



## longbowbbs

cante ista said:


> Subscribed.


Welcome to the madness that is Toxic Cable land Cante Ista!


----------



## Cante Ista

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Welcome to the madness that is Toxic Cable land Cante Ista!


 
  Thanks! I am looking for a cables to run my HE-6 off speakers. For now getting smart on what's out there and saving up cach.


----------



## hifimanrookie

cante ista said:


> Thanks! I am looking for a cables to run my HE-6 off speakers. For now getting smart on what's out there and saving up cach.



Then ur on the right place here..sent frank a pm..and am sure u will be surprised what he can do to u.


----------



## Cante Ista

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Then ur on the right place here..sent frank a pm..and am sure u will be surprised what he can do to u.


 
  Thanks. Already done that. I was amazed at the quick turnaround, especially considering time difference. I think it was 11 PM in the UK when i shoot the PM and got the response right away. Def good consumer service.


----------



## hifimanrookie

cante ista said:


> Thanks. Already done that. I was amazed at the quick turnaround, especially considering time difference. I think it was 11 PM in the UK when i shoot the PM and got the response right away. Def good consumer service.



He almost doesnt sleep just like a few others here on this thread  but yeah..his response time is becoming legendary..


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and a wonderful new year. May the new year bring all the happiness and joy, to you and your loved ones.*
   
*Toxic Cables owes it's great success the past year to you all, and i am forever grateful.*
   
*Thank you,*
   
*Frank*


----------



## longbowbbs

Merry Christmas Frank!  Thanks for a great year....


----------



## turokrocks

and a


----------



## hifimanrookie

```

```



longbowbbs said:


> [COLOR=FF0000]Merry [/COLOR][COLOR=006400]Christmas [/COLOR]Frank!  Thanks for a great year....



Merry christmas frank..and all of u guys! Hope i will get my cables soon


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Hope i will get my cables soon


 
  Yeah, I can't wait to write about my amp!
   
  Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Code:
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


 
   
  Will ship soon  waiting on the new splitters, that are stuck in customs currently.
  Quote: 





sniping said:


> Yeah, I can't wait to write about my amp!
> 
> Happy holidays to everyone!


 
  Will be sending your Amp in the new year, i need to open it up and change the voltage for you as requested and currently very busy.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Will be sending your Amp in the new year, i need to open it up and change the voltage for you as requested and currently very busy.


 
  Don't worry about it, take your time. I haven't even started my review yet but I'm hoping to get all the background info/intro done by tonight.


----------



## Thesoundman

Merry Xmas all. This is the first time I can remember wanting Xmas to be over already so the mail will deliver again so I get my cables.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Will ship soon  waiting on the new splitters, that are stuck in customs currently.
> Will be sending your Amp in the new year, i need to open it up and change the voltage for you as requested and currently very busy.



I hate customs! I had to wait 2 extra weeks on my tubes for my 337 because of those beeeeep custom guys :mad: i just got them delivered and i even had to pay 1/3 of thetotal value as extra! :mad: but i know its not u to blame.. So dont worry..ur tires are safe..my ninja cat is not on route to ur neighborhood.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote:  





> my ninja cat is not on route to ur neighborhood.


 
   
  Hey...Where is MY cat?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Aha! She is guarding my new ACS Custom T1 CIEM's!
   
   

   
  Note the nifty custom engraving in the soft silicon material!  Merry Christmas


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Hey...Where is MY cat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Very nice, how hard is it to remove those cables from the shells, have you tried.


----------



## longbowbbs

1st pass on that is they are not easy to remove...I am going to have to take my time and mess with them. Not so simple as the usual connector.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Very nice, how hard is it to remove those cables from the shells, have you tried.



They look alien! Heeelpp  seriously..they look as if they sound heavenly!


----------



## longbowbbs

Early results are goooooood!


----------



## zilch0md

Our over-worked postal carrier knocked at our door well after dark on Christmas eve to deliver a package from Frank.
   
  Check _this_ out!
   

   
   
  I've had the LCD-2 balanced Silver Poison since Day 2 of this thread having started (8 May 2012).
  
  Frank's very clever adapter is new, having arrived yesterday.   Amazing, isn't it?   I'm very pleased with it!
   
   

   
   
  Thank you Frank!  
   
  And Merry Christmas to one and all.
   
  Mike


----------



## hifimanrookie

zilch0md said:


> Our over-worked postal carrier knocked at our door well after dark on Christmas eve to deliver a package from Frank.
> 
> Check _this_ out!
> 
> ...



Wow!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Our over-worked postal carrier knocked at our door well after dark on Christmas eve to deliver a package from Frank.
> 
> Check _this_ out!
> 
> ...


 
  Those pictures look great, thanks for posting and hope you like it.
   
*Merry Christmas everyone, hope you all having a wonderful day.*


----------



## B[van]

Whoa great work frank. can't wait for more news about the hd25s you mentioned bout getting for cable development after the new year


----------



## Fairwell

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Our over-worked postal carrier knocked at our door well after dark on Christmas eve to deliver a package from Frank.
> 
> Check _this_ out!
> 
> ...


 

 How much is the 4pin xlr to 6.3mm connector?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Merry Christmas guys! 

 Can't wait to place my order tomorrow


----------



## axl1

Which cable you're getting?


----------



## bible100

hello there,
   
  Just looking for a uprade cable for my LCD2 and found this one from Turkey. I like to know if someone has tested them and if Franck's ones are better for long lengh cause I need a 13 feet one. This one seems "only" 4N 20 AWG pure copper...
   
  Could Franck do a custom lengh ?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Merry Christmas guys!
> 
> Can't wait to place my order tomorrow


 
  Yay,can go to the sales tomorrow.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fairwell said:


> How much is the 4pin xlr to 6.3mm connector?


 
  Can depend on type of wire and plugs you want used, but they start from £30. Please email me at info.toxic.cables@gmail.com


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





bible100 said:


> hello there,
> 
> Just looking for a uprade cable for my LCD2 and found this one from Turkey. I like to know if someone has tested them and if Franck's ones are better for long lengh cause I need a 13 feet one. This one seems "only" 4N 20 AWG pure copper...
> 
> Could Franck do a custom lengh ?


 
  I can indeed to custom lengths, will reply to your PM this evening once i get a chance. Off to the sales now.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

axl1 said:


> Which cable you're getting?


 

   I think I am going for the Silver Widow. From what I have heard the differences are quite noticeable from the Silver Poison, and I do not want keep wandering in the future if the differences are so big ) As a wise man side. "I am to poor to restrain myself from getting the better product " )
   
  Quote:


toxic cables said:


> Yay,can go to the sales tomorrow.


 
  I hope the banks go to work tomorrow 
  Maybe I will be your first customer after Christmas, though i doubt it )


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


dan.gheorghe said:


> I hope the banks go to work tomorrow
> Maybe I will be your first customer after Christmas, though i doubt it )



Probably not


----------



## jonny564

Any one had a chance to audition the Silver widow or black widow on the He-500s yet? Losing my mind trying to figure out which to order. I know the he's are already bright so im afraid a silver cable might be too much but the detail that silver is known for sounds like what im looking for. By the description the Silver Widow seems like a good middle point between copper and silver sound signatures.


----------



## hifimanrookie

I prefer full copper for the he500 that why i choose the black widow.sound gets warmer and more complete.
next week i will be getting my 2 new black widows 22 awg cables ..both unsleeved with viablue connectors all around...as soon they are in i will do a little review. I only hope frank has the time to burn them in in his special burn-in machine before sending next monday, so i can do the little review immediately


----------



## jonny564

If you could throw in a pic with your impressions that would be awesome, trying to decide on french silk sleeved or unsleeved. Maybe i could get a copper colored french silk sleeve


----------



## hifimanrookie

Edited, double post


----------



## hifimanrookie

jonny564 said:


> If you could throw in a pic with your impressions that would be awesome, trying to decide on french silk sleeved or unsleeved. Maybe i could get a copper colored french silk sleeve



Check posts on page 101 on this thread, there u will find very sexy pics of a black widow cable unsleeved..i will get exactly the same cable  but ofcourse..i will post pics as soon i have mine.


----------



## bible100

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Merry Christmas guys!
> 
> Can't wait to place my order tomorrow


 

 hi Dan,
   
  Just passed four hours to read part of this huge topic.pffffeww. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  If possible and not too much time for delivery I 'll order a black widow for my lcd2 (don't know between 22 and 24 awg for the moment). It's seems the best for my tastes after reading reviews here about SP and other Venon.
  Just getting bed now...
  (From France)


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





bible100 said:


> hi Dan,
> 
> Just passed four hours to read part of this huge topic.pffffeww.
> 
> ...


 
  I know how it is! I think I read over 70 pages from this topic in one night a week ago) . 

 I was wondering about the black widow myself, because I haven't seen any comparison made between silver poison and black widow or between the silver widow and black widow. However, extrapolating from some reviews and many many opinions, I think I am going for the Silver Widow. I hope I am making the right decision


----------



## hifimanrookie

bible100 said:


> hi Dan,
> 
> Just passed four hours to read part of this huge topic.pffffeww. h34r:
> If possible and not too much time for delivery I 'll order a black widow for my lcd2 (don't know between 22 and 24 awg for the moment). It's seems the best for my tastes after reading reviews here about SP and other Venon.
> ...



Pm frank and he wil advice u perfectly. He did for me!  for my he500 my best choice was the black widows 22 awg.
About the venom..its his top end cable and only made for the audezes..but i read on this thread he put the acceptance on hold for now for NEW ORDERS in favor of his other lineup as he has a heap of orders to get out and it also takes 2 days to manufacture a single venom.
But pm frank also about this..if u ask nicely..maybe he will make an exception.


----------



## hifimanrookie

dan.gheorghe said:


> I know how it is! I think I read over 70 pages from this topic in one night a week ago) .
> 
> 
> I was wondering about the black widow myself, because I haven't seen any comparison made between silver poison and black widow or between the silver widow and black widow. However, extrapolating from some reviews and many many opinions, I think I am going for the Silver Widow. I hope I am making the right decision



Check the threads..there is a very good review about the silver widow and soon i will be reviewing the black widows 22 awg as well for my he500.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Check the threads..there is a very good review about the silver widow and soon i will be reviewing the black widows 22 awg as well for my he500.


 
This is the Silver Widow review!


----------



## hifimanrookie

dan.gheorghe said:


> This is the Silver Widow review!



Thanks! Fast action


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Thanks! Fast action


 
  No problem, I had it bookmarked! ) As I said, I am lurking this thread for more than a week now.


----------



## bible100

I sent him an email about time delivery last night but it seems Franck sleeps still a little despite overload


----------



## bible100

Dammed, he finally answered at 1:43 AM this night :d answer is many weeks to wait for his cables....


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





bible100 said:


> Dammed, he finally answered at 1:43 AM this night :d answer is many weeks to wait for his cables....


 

 thats the price u pay when ur cables are getting wellknown as unbelieveable good! and for a price no one else even dares to come close to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND ITS CHRISTMAS TIME..HE IS ALLOWED TO HAVE SOME QUALITY TIME WITH HIS FAMILY


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





bible100 said:


> I sent him an email about time delivery last night but it seems Franck sleeps still a little despite overload


 
  I have actually not slept at all last night, been busy getting a batch of IEM cables ready so i have been checking my messages less often. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Regarding the wait, i don't rush my cables and take my time with them, so part of the long wait is due to this, and the fact that i am flooded with orders. Furtunately, my customers are willing to wait for good quality.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have actually not slept at all last night, been busy getting a batch of IEM cables ready so i have been checking my messages less often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 OFCOUSE WE DO! AS FOR US QUALITY IS OF UTMOST IMPORTANCE. RIGHT GUYS? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and mr!! get some sleep..we dont want u to kill urself while u fall asleep on a cable or two and strangle urself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so dont act like me...i didnt sleep also last night.preparing new project...so today short trip to office..for short meetin..and then back to listening music for a few hours and then fall alseep while listening on my comfy couch until wifey wakes me up for dinner (she is out today with some ladyfriends and my daughter doing after christmas sales shopping or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ..yeah yeah life is good...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
   
  oh yeah..dont forget to burn in my cables or else i cant do any review soon...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Double.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> oh yeah..dont forget to burn in my cables or else i cant do any review soon...


 
  Sure, would you like me to use the over or grill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Off to get a few hours sleep now.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sure, would you like me to use the over or grill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i like my cables grilled and welldone.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..i hate raw and medium done things! sleep well!!


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have actually not slept at all last night, been busy getting a batch of IEM cables ready so i have been checking my messages less often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yes we are....


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> thats the price u pay when ur cables are getting wellknown as unbelieveable good! and for a price no one else even dares to come close to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  He has pictures of them by his workbench.....That should be enough...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (I have 14 relatives over now for the holidays.....Can there be TOO much fun?)


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> i like my cables grilled and welldone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   

   
  There is room next to the Bratwurst for some cables.....


----------



## Julian H

Quote: 





archigius said:


> Here are some picures of the copper cable for the HD800:


 
  Hi
   
  Can you give us an update on these cables for the HD800 please archigius.
   
  I have been in contact wth Frank and am very keen to hear them too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers, Julian


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> There is room next to the Bratwurst for some cables.....



Yummy..i wont be putting any cables near ur bbq but for sure i will grab myself a bratwurst  enjoy ur day with ur family!


----------



## hifimanrookie

julian h said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you give us an update on these cables for the HD800 please archigius.
> 
> ...



What copper cable do u have? Black widow?


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Silver Widow, now available with French Silk sleeving.*


----------



## longbowbbs

You need a major website upgrade....Pics and organization...Then you need a 48 hour day for handling the business...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> You need a major website upgrade....Pics and organization...Then you need a 48 hour day for handling the business...


 
  Tell me about it.
   
  I am going to get this current batch of IEM cables done, i will then do a very large batch of headphone cables, to clear up some of the overdue cables and spend a few days taking pictures and writing up description, for the new site. Fingers crossed we should have the site up late Jan or early Feb.


----------



## longbowbbs

Don't mind me. I am in the middle of writing my 2013 business plan and I can't help the observations!  (Gotta move $200MM next year....)


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Don't mind me. I am in the middle of writing my 2013 business plan and I can't help the observations!  (Gotta move $200MM next year....)


 
  You can move some of it to me, if you need help doing it.


----------



## longbowbbs

I'll see if I can find a shovel...


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Frank, did you see my mail or my PM? I want to buy a Silver Widow! I want to give you my money! )


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Frank, did you see my mail or my PM? I want to buy a Silver Widow! I want to give you my money! )


 
  My friends call me "Frank", will this work?...


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> My friends call me "Frank", will this work?...


 





 )) Good one!
   
  It's OK now. I just made the payment and the order . I just hope I gave the money to the "right" Frank ) .
   
  And now I wait... ahhh...the wait... )


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> )) Good one!
> 
> It's OK now. I just made the payment and the order . I just hope I gave the money to the "right" Frank ) .
> 
> And now I wait... ahhh...the wait... )


 
  Unfortunate i have already spent that money, you will need to pay again.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Unfortunate i have already spent that money, you will need to pay again.


 
  Damn it...I already sold one kidney...what next ? )


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Damn it...I already sold one kidney...what next ? )


 
  You can sell the other also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
  Thanks for the quick payment, now the long wait.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> You can sell the other also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the quick answers! I will stick on this thread to make the wait more bearable) . I am sure it is worth the wait 
   
  By the way:
   
   


toxic cables said:


> *Silver Widow, now available with French Silk sleeving.*


 
This looks delicious!! )


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Deleted...Double post...sorry


----------



## longbowbbs

Now should I post about how awesome and delicious the SW's are to make the wait that much sweeter?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Now should I post about how awesome and delicious the SW's are to make the wait that much sweeter?


 
  Painfully awesome! 
   
  I have made a smiley just for a situation like this on headfi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (audiophile drool)


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Unfortunate i have already spent that money, you will need to pay again.



So thats why my bankaccount is so full lately!  ur transferrin that money to me..i wonder why..maybe its because am a nice guy?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Painfully awesome!
> 
> I have made a smiley just for a situation like this on headfi
> 
> ...


 
  Fantastic!


----------



## Julian H

Hi hifimanrookie

I have the stock Sennheiser cable at the mo.

Cheers, Julian


----------



## B[van]

Those widows are telling frank that he can sleeve em up like one of his french girls anyday


----------



## hifimanrookie

julian h said:


> Hi hifimanrookie
> I have the stock Sennheiser cable at the mo.
> Cheers, Julian



So u need the silver widow upgrade then to make ur already good sennheisers a better one


----------



## Julian H

I fancy trying some all copper cables


----------



## hifimanrookie

julian h said:


> I fancy trying some all copper cables



Black widows maybe..i will be getting two cables next week..22awg version. I cant wait to hear them.


----------



## jonny564

In the que for a hifiman black widow. Someone needs to get a Hifiman Silver widow so we can get some trading going on!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Black widows maybe..i will be getting two cables next week..22awg version. I cant wait to hear them.


 
  Next week, you wish. You still have another 7 months wait.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Next week, you wish. You still have another 7 months wait.


 
  Wait, are you serious? ._.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Wait, are you serious? ._.


 





 No.


----------



## bible100

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Wait, are you serious? ._.


 
   
  No, Franck told just 6 yesterday...............
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  ....weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! But maybe 8 now....


----------



## bible100

Quote: 





jonny564 said:


> In the que for a hifiman black widow. Someone needs to get a Hifiman Silver widow so we can get some trading going on!


 
   
  Me too for a audeze black widow. Is anyone from West coast** around here with a silver widow to compare... ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  ** in France of course


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Next week, you wish. You still have another 7 months wait.


 






 i will kill ya...my black ops ninja cat is ready to get on the plane to UK economy class ..we are on a budget lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..so no first class for him..not even for killing ops.and low priced catnips..he is already very irritated because of those cutbacks....so be very carefull what u say mr. Toxic


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> No.


 
  LFF makes his customers wait about 3 months for his T50RP, so I wasn't sure if you actually need that much time LOL


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





sniping said:


> LFF makes his customers wait about 3 months for his T50RP, so I wasn't sure if you actually need that much time LOL


 

 u must be kidding right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those are waiting times for exclusive cars! where does this world go to?


----------



## bible100

I was wondering about your taxes in US... How much do you pay on a $100 cable bought from UK ?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





bible100 said:


> I was wondering about your taxes in US... How much do you pay on a $100 cable bought from UK ?


 

 i had that question also when i was buying one of my tube pairs in US..the US seller told me US citisens dont pay any taxes for imports under 2000usd. if i understood him correctly... so ur in luck! here in holland u start to pay taxes over any imported products above the worth of 22 euros (around 30 dollars) and the taxes are high..for 1 pair of tubes worth 105 euros i had to pay 35 euros extra for taxes and custom charges! the buggers!


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Next week, you wish. You still have another 7 months wait.


 
  You really scared me there!!! ) After reading this, I remembered reading in your email that it would take about 7 weeks. I was wondering...ah...damn it...did I read it well?? Maybe he said months!!!  )
   
  Guys, I started a little blog today. This is what it's about . 
   
  When I receive the Silver Widow, my impressions will be there too


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> i will kill ya...my black ops ninja cat is ready to get on the plane to UK economy class ..we are on a budget lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Calm down...Here I have something for you....


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Calm down...Here I have something for you....


 

 is that some kind of weed catnips growing? so he becomes all mellow and dreamy and less killershark like?


----------



## longbowbbs

Yep....But this is for you...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





bible100 said:


> I was wondering about your taxes in US... How much do you pay on a $100 cable bought from UK ?


 
  No taxes. even if you buy a £500 cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  All cables are sent with a value of £25 or less.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> You really scared me there!!! ) After reading this, I remembered reading in your email that it would take about 7 weeks. I was wondering...ah...damn it...did I read it well?? Maybe he said months!!!  )
> 
> Guys, I started a little blog today. This is what it's about .
> 
> When I receive the Silver Widow, my impressions will be there too


 






 The wait is currently 6-7 weeks, i currently have some customers that have been waiting longer, so i will clear those orders up next week. I am trying my best to shorten the wait time as much as possible, but there is only so much i can do. I can only make  5-7 cables each day.
   
  Great blog.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I can only make  5-7 cables each day.


 
  Wow, I'm surprised at the time that's put into each cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Wow, I'm surprised at the time that's put into each cable.


 
  Each standard cable can take anything between 3-4 hours, depending on length and if they are sleeved or not. I could do them much quicker, but i like every small detail to be perfect.
   
  Here is a work in progress shot of a small batch of IEM cables i am making now.
   
   

   
  These are just the ones where i solder the IEM connectors on myself, i also have more then this with overmoulded connectors, currently being made. Also some 8 wire hybrid's and Piccolino.


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Yep....But this is for you...:veryevil:



Really?


----------



## maguire

GUYS .....GUYS........GIVE FRANK A BREAK.........


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





maguire said:


> GUYS .....GUYS........GIVE FRANK A BREAK.........


 
  You won't mind if i take another month, rather then shipping your cable in the picture above, next week then.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





maguire said:


> GUYS .....GUYS........GIVE FRANK A BREAK.........


 

 OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..are u in such a bad state? my god!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oops ofcourse i mean:...am sure its not u on the pic.how could those bad people think that..just give them 3 months extra waiting time..that will teach them.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.so i get my cable tomorrow then? by super speed overnight express airmail? as i am sooooooo nice to u? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  that isnt working huh? damn..i still have to wait until next week...


----------



## Toxic Cables




----------



## jonny564

5-7 cables a day at 6-7 week wait time?!? i didnt realize the custom cable market was so booming, good thing though i suppose


----------



## hifimanrookie

jonny564 said:


> 5-7 cables a day at 6-7 week wait time?!? i didnt realize the custom cable market was so booming, good thing though i suppose



Booming for the ones who make excellent cables for good pricing


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The wait is currently 6-7 weeks, i currently have some customers that have been waiting longer, so i will clear those orders up next week. I am trying my best to shorten the wait time as much as possible, but there is only so much i can do. I can only make  5-7 cables each day.
> 
> Great blog.


 
  No problem, Frank! I prefer you taking your time and making a good cable, than  rushing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
   
  Thanks!


----------



## gidion27

Phew, Just read 115 pages.................................... Breath.....................................................Phew.................................... While reading, I bought myself some Poison and some matching mini to mini cables. ........................ it is for a good cause and would like to thank Frank for his guidance.


----------



## longbowbbs

Welcome abord the Toxic Train gidion27! Enjoy the ride


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank, A few queries dude...
   
  1. Do you currently make a Sennheiser HD25 specific cable?
  2. If Not, Would it be possible to have one made please ( Silver Poison style. ) Including a Right angled 3.5 connector.?
   
  Thanks in advance.
   
  Ps - Im basically thinking the Silver Poison you do for the IE80 but redesigned for the HD25.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Phew, Just read 115 pages.................................... Breath.....................................................Phew.................................... While reading, I bought myself some Poison and some matching mini to mini cables. ........................ it is for a good cause and would like to thank Frank for his guidance.


 
  What are you using the Poison for? And Welcome to the Toxic Cables Crew


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Phew, Just read 115 pages.................................... Breath.....................................................Phew.................................... While reading, I bought myself some Poison and some matching mini to mini cables. ........................ it is for a good cause and would like to thank Frank for his guidance.


 
  I said it but no one believed me !!! this Toxic cable is very "TOXIC", and will cause severe burns...in your pockets....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  I see you also got the infection, hope you had your injections.


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Frank, A few queries dude...
> 
> 1. Do you currently make a Sennheiser HD25 specific cable?
> 2. If Not, Would it be possible to have one made please ( Silver Poison style. ) Including a Right angled 3.5 connector.?
> ...


 
  I think I once read that he currently has no hd25 so he cant make a custom hd25 cable, but it was a few weeks ago I think. Maybe he bought one using the money he's making from our cables...
   
  Or you can flip the HD25 drivers and use the HD650 cables


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





rianchaos said:


> I think I once read that he currently has no hd25 so he cant make a custom hd25 cable, but it was a few weeks ago I think. Maybe he bought one using the money he's making from our cables...
> 
> Or you can flip the HD25 drivers and use the HD650 cables


 
  I need something more portable and capable of holding the connectors in place during transit.
  The HD600 etc connectors work, But they're not a solid fit compared to the standard HD25 ones.
  I already have a beautiful Mogami Quad that works perfectly for home use, But I need something way more flexible and a better fit for out and about use.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I have just ordered a pair of Amperiors, i believe the take the same cable and connectors as the standard HD25, so once i get these i will be able to tell you if i can offer cables for these or not.
   
  If you ask me the same question, at the end of next week, i will be able to give you an answer.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have just ordered a pair of Amperiors, i believe the take the same cable and connectors as the standard HD25, so once i get these i will be able to tell you if i can offer cables for these or not.
> 
> If you ask me the same question, at the end of next week, i will be able to give you an answer.


 
   
  Yep, it's the same cable essentially . 
  I'll give you a heads up in a week mate 
   
  p.s. 
   
  Here's the Silver Poison you made for me in use...


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> What are you using the Poison for? And Welcome to the Toxic Cables Crew


 
  The poison will be used for my Heir 8.a's (still being build)
   
  Set upHeir 3.ai's being upgraded to 8.a's)


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> The poison will be used for my Heir 8.a's (still being build)
> 
> Set upHeir 3.ai's being upgraded to 8.a's)


 
  Very Nice setup!
  Im after the Sony MZ-RH1 myself.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Very Nice setup!
> Im after the Sony MZ-RH1 myself.


 
  Thanks, it is indeed one of my favourit music players. Tte blue NH3D is very nice as well.
   
  Both these players are great especially on the go.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Yep, it's the same cable essentially .
> I'll give you a heads up in a week mate
> 
> p.s.
> ...


 
  Great pictures, how are you finding them with the IE-8.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Great pictures, how are you finding them with the IE-8


 
  In a word, Beautiful.
  The IE8's sound fantastic as they are on the stock cable,
  But with the SP it brings out a crisper high end and a tighter bass, 
  Which in my opinion makes them sound quite epic.
   
  I'll definately be having more products from you soon bud.
  For one the HD25 cable once it is conceived, Plus I'll probably hit you up for an LOD 
  & a possible recable on my DT 531's.


----------



## jtinto

Very nice
  where's that envious emoticon ... green with envy


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> In a word, Beautiful.
> The IE8's sound fantastic as they are on the stock cable,
> But with the SP it brings out a crisper high end and a tighter bass,
> Which in my opinion makes them sound quite epic.
> ...


 
  That's great, i really enjoy my IE80's with the SP. I find myself using them more often then my other earphones.


----------



## maguire

A mate let me attach a SP to my Merlins...........now they are permanently stuck to my Merlins.........
  I kinda tried to get the Poison out but I'm afraid it was to no avail......My Merlins Succumbed......
  Really Brings them up to the next level....
  Fantastic Cable...........


----------



## B[van]

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have just ordered a pair of Amperiors, i believe the take the same cable and connectors as the standard HD25, so once i get these i will be able to tell you if i can offer cables for these or not.
> 
> If you ask me the same question, at the end of next week, i will be able to give you an answer.


 
  Best news ever - especially since the courier delivered my set of Amperiors earlier today xD


----------



## Paul Graham

I know my ears and I can vouch Frank's cables DO make a difference, I wouldnt spend that money if they didn't.
  Anyway, This is the TC Appreciation thread, So lets not start any arguments about cables making a difference, If you dont believe they do, 
  Make a thread about how cables DONT.
   
  Sorry Frank


----------



## hifimanrookie

judebloodystool said:


> i own some stunning gear, both speaker and headphones.  I am absolutley flat out telling you they offer no improvement, they look pretty yes but life is not a pony show.



Now u make me even more curious in the way u react..u say u owe a toxic cable? Which one? Or u mean ANY single upgrade cable has no or any positive influence on that specific earphone? So in general? Pls explain. As i am always open for new insights. And if u think a toxic cable wont do it for this iem..which one does then?


----------



## hifimanrookie

paul graham said:


> I know my ears and I can vouch Frank's cables DO make a difference, I wouldnt spend that money if they didn't.
> Anyway, This is the TC Appreciation thread, So lets not start any arguments about cables making a difference, If you dont believe they do,
> Make a thread about how cables DONT.
> 
> Sorry Frank



I agree paul..thats why i am interested why this guy is here..i asked him to explain.


----------



## Paul Graham

Ive just read his other posts, I doupt we'll get a valid or grown up response to be honest.
  Best report his posts if they get worse so this brilliant thread doesnt derail.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Ive just read his other posts, I doupt we'll get a valid or grown up response to be honest.
> Best report his posts if they get worse so this brilliant thread doesnt derail.


 
   
   
  The cable discussion has gone on for many decades, placebo or not ,who cares if it sounds good for me that is all that matters and since Frank has 99.999999 % possitive feedback I am sure he his poison is working for many.
   
  I have not received my cables and I already know they sound better

   
  ps. Sometimes ignoring is better.


----------



## maguire

Well I have tried many different cables, granted with some there was not much difference.
   
  Quality cables on the other hand .... "My ears" ....instantly inform me of their effect on the particular HP.
   
  For those that don't believe in cables making a difference....and your ears inform you of that...Then I say Good on you saved your self some dough.
   
  Like I posted earlier though....The Instant My Merlin was attached to the SP  My ears happily informed me....It was "The Dogs Bollocks"


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





maguire said:


> The Instant My Merlin was attached to the SP  My ears happily informed me....It was "The Dogs Bollocks"


 
  LOL, good one.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> I know my ears and I can vouch Frank's cables DO make a difference, I wouldnt spend that money if they didn't.
> Anyway, This is the TC Appreciation thread, So lets not start any arguments about cables making a difference, If you dont believe they do,
> Make a thread about how cables DONT.
> 
> Sorry Frank


 
  Of course they make a difference, any other 7N wire you make yourself will yield the same results if you're decent at soldering.
  Otherwise, they wouldn't be in this type of market it it didn't yield any significant gains.
   
  Quote:


gidion27 said:


> The cable discussion has gone on for many decades, placebo or not ,who cares if it sounds good for me that is all that matters and since Frank has 99.999999 % possitive feedback I am sure he his poison is working for many.
> 
> I have not received my cables and I already know they sound better
> 
> ...


 
  That's a blind assumption.
  Being bias gets you nowhere.
   
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Now u make me even more curious in the way u react..u say u owe a toxic cable? Which one? Or u mean ANY single upgrade cable has no or any positive influence on that specific earphone? So in general? Pls explain. As i am always open for new insights. And if u think a toxic cable wont do it for this iem..which one does then?


 
  May i ask who you're quoting under the name judebloodystool? No such name exist.
   
  Please clarify it for me, as i am too dumb to find him on the search engine.


----------



## hifimanrookie

damn..cant wait to get my black widows 22awg next week..hope i am the first one to get them..so i have the premiere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  am sure my wife will get irritated as i will be glued to my headphones for at least a few hours or maybe more after they arrived..and frank... if i get a divorce its u to blame.!! hehehehe


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> damn..cant wait to get my black widows 22awg next week..hope i am the first one to get them..so i have the premiere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Pretty sure you'd get the divorce from spending leaps of money on cables and diverting attention to your headphones rather than on your wife.
   
*Tim*


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> May i ask who you're quoting under the name judebloodystool? No such name exist.
> 
> Please clarify it for me, as i am too dumb to find him on the search engine.


 
  Got banned after his first 10 posts.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> That's a blind assumption.
> Being bias gets you nowhere.
> 
> May i ask who you're quoting under the name judebloodystool? No such name exist.
> ...


 
  edited...i take my words back...sometimes i can get a bit quick on my reactions...but still....u sounded a bit assertive...here in this thread we are like a family..toxicated together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..and my fellow headfi'er is not biassed...check this thread and all the reviews..that cant possibly be mass placebo effect... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  and if so...pls dont take that good feeling away then.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Got banned after his first 10 posts.


 
  LOL!
   
  Really? Dang, that's like the quickest record i've seen yet.
   
*Tim*


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Pretty sure you'd get the divorce from spending leaps of money on cables and diverting attention to your headphones rather than on your wife.
> 
> *Tim*


 

 well..to be honest...i keep her happy in many different ways..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so its not the money problem i am concerned about...its the time i dont give her because of listening to my rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but lets us get back to cables ok?


----------



## cssarrow

I said two short sentences, you've given me a paragraph.
  Was clarifying who it was that you've quoted, that's all. No aggression towards anything.
  I've also quoted Paul saying that cables do make a difference, you should read further, and i actually do own the hifiman hybrid toxic cable so your assertive nature is kind of funky in that matter being addressed to no real problem.
  my community profile also states that i own a toxic cable.
   
  I don't see why im being lectured here. In terms of cables, i own at least seven up-occ and made at least 15 spofc cables. Did not once state that there was no sonic differences, I don't know if you're arguing with me or just mad at life and sprouting nonsence.
   
  Anyways, let's get back to the appreciating thread, if you'd like to talk about cables, see me in the cable discussion category.
   
*Tim*


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> LOL!
> 
> Really? Dang, that's like the quickest record i've seen yet.
> 
> *Tim*


 

 yeah some people are here to create some kind of confusion or try to..or are here just to get attention or even a worse reason i dont even wanna mention outloud here....but good that we have the headfi bulldogs (administrators)  to take care of that..and in my opinion they do an excellent job..i know that from own experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..to keep everything respectfull and nice.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> I said two short sentences, you've given me a paragraph.
> Was clarifying who it was that you've quoted, that's all. No aggression towards anything.
> I've also quoted Paul saying that cables do make a difference, you should read further, and i actually do own the hifiman hybrid toxic cable so your assertive nature is kind of funky in that matter being addressed to no real problem.
> my community profile also states that i own a toxic cable.
> ...


 

 i already edited it to a lesser post..lolz...sometimes i am a bit fast on my toes..my apologies..check my post..it was already completely rewritten..friends again?


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> i already edited it to a lesser post..lolz...sometimes i am a bit fast on my toes..my apologies..check my post..it was already completely rewritten..friends again?


 
  No problem, no hurt felt.
   
  I just got done ordering some transparent black 7N copper and silver plated occ 7N from toxic cables. The black/copper and clear/silver should look good in a quad litz braid. Sleeving would just cover up the sexyness.
   
  Using mundorf 9.5% silver solder (or Cardas Quad Eutectic). Wonder how it will sound versus the hybrid cable that i've already gotten from toxic. Hopefully more sonics due to the higher silver content solder.
   
*Tim*


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> No problem, no hurt felt.
> 
> I just got done ordering some transparent black 7N copper and silver plated occ 7N from toxic cables. The black/copper and clear/silver should look good in a quad litz braid. Sleeving would just cover up the sexyness.
> 
> ...


 
   thats outright cool!...so u mean u assemble them urself? i wish i was handy enough to do that! or do i understand that wrong? i have two black widows 22awg unsleeved on their way..damn..i am killing myself of greedyness...i want them! now!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Of course they make a difference, any other 7N wire you make yourself will yield the same results if you're decent at soldering.
> Otherwise, they wouldn't be in this type of market it it didn't yield any significant gains.


 
   
   
  I will have to disagree with you there, i have 2 spools of a very expensive wire here, this wire costs me $9 a feet and is 7N silver, purchased from one of my suppliers. I would like to think i am decent at soldering and it sounds horrible, i burnt the cable in and it only got worse. So not all wire will suddenly be an improvement just because it's 7N. Most of us put a lot of time and energy, not forgetting money in to designing our cables, getting the right configurations to get the sound we do. Using any old 7N wires, will not suddenly improve upon the stock cable.
   
  Some of us are in this market because we actually enjoy what we do, i personally love making cables, it's a hobby for me and i enjoy looking at my finished cables, listening to them, saying "i made that".


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I will have to disagree with you there, i have 2 spools of a very expensive wire here, this wire costs me $9 a feet and is 7N silver, purchased from one of my suppliers. I would like to think i am decent at soldering, it sounds horrible, i burnt the cable in and it only got worse. So not all wire will suddenly be an improvement just because it's 7N. Most of us put a lot of time and energy, not forgetting money in to designing our cables, getting the right configurations to get the sound we do. Using any old 7N wires, will not suddenly improve upon the stock cable.
> 
> Some of us are in this market because we actually enjoy what we do, i personally love making cables, it's a hobby for me and i enjoy looking at my finished cables, listening to them, saying "i made that".


 

 thats the frank we know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was already starting to think where is that guy? u were awfully quiet today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh wait...i know..ur with ur babies...isnt it hard for u to let them go after u finished them and have to sent them to ur fans..oops i mean ur customers..?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oops..am acting weird again huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oopsie!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> No problem, no hurt felt.
> 
> I just got done ordering some transparent black 7N copper and silver plated occ 7N from toxic cables. The black/copper and clear/silver should look good in a quad litz braid. Sleeving would just cover up the sexyness.
> 
> ...


 





Be sure to post some pictures.
   
  That's one of the reasons i don't sleeve my own cables, the silver wires are just too beautiful to cover up.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> thats the frank we know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Been busy making these, any idea who they might belong to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  
   
  Going to put them on the cable burner now.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Been busy making these, any idea who they might belong to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont have a clue  but wow..those black widows look sexy..AND both in 22AWG right? also the little black widows cable..but am sure they will look sexy on a certain rig and sound even better..by the way...that guy must have good taste wanting to have viablue connectors all round on both his cables. And i love the little sweet viablue splitter! And that completely chromed splitter on the long csble..wow  .that gold on copper looks stunning!..perfect pairing  my god..this is killing me..oops..ofcourse i dont know for who these cables are. :rolleyes: lucky basterd!


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


>


 
  Such beautiful cables Frank makes.


----------



## gidion27

those are "O" for Awesome.


----------



## jonny564

didnt even think to get connects made, oh well. I got the same cable Looking forward to it...in a month. UGGHHHHHH


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Be sure to post some pictures.
> 
> That's one of the reasons i don't sleeve my own cables, the silver wires are just too beautiful to cover up.


 
  Will do! I will call them "Toxic Poison". I like to give code names to all of my cables for some reason.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Here in amsterdam it just turned 2013  happy new year guys and girls..lets hope 2013 will be a even better one then 2012 
May the cable force be with us


----------



## longbowbbs

Happy New Year to you as well and to all the Toxic family!


----------



## Paul Graham

Happy new year folks


----------



## Toxic Cables




----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


>


 
  Great job, did you do that in Cinema 4D?


----------



## longbowbbs

It is a construction of several miles of really small cable!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Great job, did you do that in Cinema 4D?


 
  Found it on Google.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Found it on Google.


 
  LOL


----------



## Joe-Siow

Received my Silver Poison, Scorpion and Viper yesterday. They look kick ass brilliant.

Scorpion just sounds so sweet on my Miracle.

And btw, a very Happy 2013 to everyone here. Hope everyone are enjoying their beautiful cables like me.


----------



## hifimanrookie

joe-siow said:


> Received my Silver Poison, Scorpion and Viper yesterday. They look kick ass brilliant.
> Scorpion just sounds so sweet on my Miracle.
> And btw, a very Happy 2013 to everyone here. Hope everyone are enjoying their beautiful cables like me.



U too..happy new year..am still waiting..hope to get them this week still.or else next week..its killing me


----------



## LPP6

Happy New Year to everyone!!
   
  And thank you all for helping me to find a great way to enhance my HE-500s. Your posts and reviews have really helped a lot along with Frank's excellent service over the email.
   
  So, I jumped the gun and just ordered a beautiful Silver Widow for the new year. Can't wait to get it...
   
   
  -LP-


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Been busy making these, any idea who they might belong to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey Frank, could you make my SWs with the same connectors and shrink wrapping as these? They look absolutely amazing!
  There's probably some clever unobtrusive marking for right and left, right? Or is it that red O?
   
  Congrats for the lucky owner of these stunning cables. I might need to get some interconnects too at some point...
   
  -LP-


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





lpp6 said:


> Hey Frank, could you make my SWs with the same connectors and shrink wrapping as these? They look absolutely amazing!
> There's probably some clever unobtrusive marking for right and left, right? Or is it that red O?
> 
> Congrats for the lucky owner of these stunning cables. I might need to get some interconnects too at some point...
> ...


 

 they are mine..all mine.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..and the connectors are viablue connectors..i wanted to have a general look so i asked frank to make the interconnect cable exactly the same way as the black widows 22awg headphone cable for my he500..but with rca connectors and 3.5mm instead of 6.3mm. even the splitter on the interconnect! all high quality viablue! and all 22AWG!
  and ur right,,, the O says left or right..but as i dont have the cables yet..i still have to find out what the red O stands for..left or right


----------



## LPP6

Nice!
  With interconnects and speaker cables Red is usually Right (R=R), but maybe Frank added his own twist and made it the other way round. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  -LP-


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Happy new year guys! i wish you a fruitfull 2013!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





lpp6 said:


> Nice!
> With interconnects and speaker cables Red is usually Right (R=R), but maybe Frank added his own twist and made it the other way round.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 with him u never know..in the UK they drive on wrong side and as he is an englishman (and a bit crazy) i wouldnt be surprised he would do it his way...so only way is how i will do it..by trying out..i am in luck..my 337 has two separate volume knobs for left and right to test it out


----------



## hifimanrookie

double post ..i hate this ipad!


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> with him u never know..in the UK they drive on wrong side and as he is an englishman (and a bit crazy) i wouldnt be surprised he would do it his way...so only way is how i will do it..by trying out..i am in luck..my 337 has two separate volume knobs for left and right to test it out


 

 Very true that about the people living in the misty islands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And now we got the anger of all the Brits in this site upon us...


----------



## jonny564

Quote: 





lpp6 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone!!
> 
> And thank you all for helping me to find a great way to enhance my HE-500s. Your posts and reviews have really helped a lot along with Frank's excellent service over the email.
> 
> ...


 
  let me know how the silver widow sound with the he-500's! almost ordered a SW but went with a BW instead to hopefully balance it out


----------



## LPP6

Will do once I receive and have some hours on it.
  Oh, and please share your thoughts on the BW with us also.


----------



## hifimanrookie

pity no one has both to test the difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or two people living near each other..


----------



## LPP6

We are counting on you to fill this void by ordering the missing cable.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lpp6 said:


> We are counting on you to fill this void by ordering the missing cable. :wink_face:



Ofcourse i. Will share my experiences u guys.
but another cable? :eek: i already got myself 2! a third cable will bankrupt me :frown:


----------



## LPP6

Well isn't a little personal bankruptcy a small price to pay for the greater good of spreading some valuable information for the co-head-fiers and keeping Frank busy at work?


----------



## longbowbbs

Considering a Brit is making the cables I am not sure this is the right play...Just Sayin...


----------



## hifimanrookie

And my wife could maybe kill me in my sleep..the chance is there


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Considering a Brit is making the cables I am not sure this is the right play...Just Sayin...


 

 Yep, and I have yet to receive my ordered cable so we're definitely playing with fire here big time.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lpp6 said:


> Yep, and I have yet to receive my ordered cable so we're definitely playing with fire here big time. :eek:



Me too! Then best action here is to say nice stuff about uk and their inhabitants then  well. Let me start..i really love those islanders..very hard hardworking fellas. Who's next?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Me too! Then best action here is to say nice stuff about uk and their inhabitants then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Just noticed i got the braid on your cable wrong, so i have done it for you again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   

   
  The red O is indeed the right, good spotting Lari.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Just noticed i got the braid on your cable wrong, so i have done it for you again.




Noooooooooo. Aaaaarrrrrgggghhhh ur killing me!!!!!!!!


----------



## longbowbbs

Kable Karma!!


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> pity no one has both to test the difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I have both and a HE-400.
   
  Still waiting for my cables to have 100 Hour+ Burn in before i make any sudden judgement.


----------



## hifimanrookie

cssarrow said:


> I have both and a HE-400.
> 
> Still waiting for my cables to have 100 Hour+ Burn in before i make any sudden judgement.



Then u must be first one to get a by frank manufactured and finished Black Widows 22AWG cable..i hoped i would be first  well u cant have it all  ..keeep us informed about ur findings.
As i am sure all of us owning a hifiman are curious how those cables will compare.. But dont forget guys..the he400 has a much more brighter and agressive and more in ur face soundsignature then the more balanced he500..but it will be a start in how they compare on same headphone..the SW and the DW 22AWG


----------



## longbowbbs

So HiFiMan aficionado's Is the extra money worth it for the 6? What about the HE-400 vs the 500? Which is the best bang for the buck?


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> So HiFiMan aficionado's Is the extra money worth it for the 6? What about the HE-400 vs the 500? Which is the best bang for the buck?


 
  I like the HE-500 more, however it's not too good of a value when you can grab a HE-400 for $350-400.
  But comparing the HE-500 to the HE-6, it's great value.


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> So HiFiMan aficionado's Is the extra money worth it for the 6? What about the HE-400 vs the 500? Which is the best bang for the buck?


if u wanna invest into a very powerfull amp also then the he6 is worth every penny. Buts its very expensive!
If u want a in ur face soundsignature with a bit agressive treble and basss then the he400 is ur best bang for ur buck..its also easy to drive!
If ur like me and dont like agressive phones and want more balanced phones..then without doubt the he500 or the even more neutral sounding he5le is ur best bang for ur buck..but also for these 2 u need a quality amp to make them sound on their best.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> I have both and a HE-400.
> 
> Still waiting for my cables to have 100 Hour+ Burn in before i make any sudden judgement.


 
  I doubt it, no Black Widows have shipped yet and only one Silver Widow has yet shipped, and that has already been reviewed.
   
  It would also be better that reviews and comparisons of my cables are kept to those i actually made myself and not DIY cables, unless it is stated that the cable is a DIY effort.
   
  I also do not, and will not be offering the Silver Widow wire to be purchased for DIY.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I doubt it, no Black Widows have shipped yet and only one Silver Widow has yet shipped and that has already been reviewed.
> 
> It would also be better that reviews and comparisons of my cables are kept to those i actually made myself and not DIY cables, unless it is stated that the cable is a DIY effort.


 

 Whoops, sorry! i didn't read his previous, thought he just plainly meant a toxic cable.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I doubt it, no Black Widows have shipped yet and only one Silver Widow has yet shipped and that has already been reviewed.
> 
> It would also be better that reviews and comparisons of my cables are kept to those i actually made myself and not DIY cables, unless it is stated that the cable is a DIY effort.



Thats what i meant with manufactured by frank  well as soon i have my original BW i will put my impressions here online..but asi said..i owe a he500..so for a different phone the outcome will maybe be different..but at least u have an indication then.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I doubt it, no Black Widows have shipped yet and only one Silver Widow has yet shipped, and that has already been reviewed.


 
   
  Wow...Only one shipped...I wonder how it is? Oh!  I think I know....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Wow...Only one shipped...I wonder how it is? Oh!  I think I know....


 





 Remind me to send you a new plated splitter next week, i have already received the large one, the rest should be delivered next Monday, according to FedEx. Should be easy for you to replace yourself.


----------



## LPP6

I kind of like the brushed finish better, but it makes no difference since they both look stunning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Frank, did you receive my hard earned money? I just thought to ask since I haven't received an ok email yet.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lpp6 said:


> I kind of like the brushed finish better, but it makes no difference since they both look stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Not had a chance to get to emails today, i can indeed see a couple of payments from you, will reply to all the emails in a moment, sorry for not doing so earlier.


----------



## LPP6

Thanks, just asked since you had been online here.


----------



## DarknightDK

Frank must be rolling in dough now. Ka-ching!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Frank must be rolling in dough now. Ka-ching!


 
  Going to make my own Pizza base with it tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Did receive your payment for the second cables also, thank you.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Going to make my own Pizza base with it tonight.



Yummy! Save me a piece!


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Going to make my own Pizza base with it tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Good to know, thanks Frank!
   
  Looking forward to those cables!


----------



## iamdacow

Subbed, *user has been intoxicated


----------



## VestigeStorm

Hi,
   
  Looking for some advise on which cable to use for my JH16. 
  Budget will be up to 300+ since i saw someone selling Toxic Cables through M.O cheaper.
  Also, could anyone tell me , why toxic cables & not other brands haha..
   
  Thanks
  Newbie here.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





vestigestorm said:


> Also, could anyone tell me , why toxic cables & not other brands haha..


 
  Awesome craftsmanship and materials while keeping the price low. Frank is really into his job, it's not something he does just to get by.


----------



## azarel

Frank,
   
  will you be able to make a scorpion custom cable for ck100pro? really tempted to test out the scorpion cable with them


----------



## hifimanrookie

sniping said:


> Awesome craftsmanship and materials while keeping the price low. Frank is really into his job, it's not something he does just to get by.



U forgot something..out of this world customer service!


----------



## jonny564

Just got my he-500, still waiting for them to break in. Tempted to spray paint the stock cable copper...maybe give me the placebo effect


----------



## hifimanrookie

```

```



jonny564 said:


> Just got my he-500, still waiting for them to break in. Tempted to spray paint the stock cable copper...maybe give me the placebo effect



U will be surprised how good the prices are from toxic cables to update ur stock cable..and no placebo effect then.


----------



## jonny564

Yeah i have a 22awg black widow on the way! cant wait, not super impressed with the stock cable...doesnt exactly scream quality but it will do for now


----------



## hifimanrookie

jonny564 said:


> Yeah i have a 22awg black widow on the way! cant wait, not super impressed with the stock cable...doesnt exactly scream quality but it will do for now



I hope to have mine ths week or beginning next week. 2 cables..frank put the pics online a few posts back.. I think i will be first to get them, yeah!


----------



## VestigeStorm

Could i ask which is better , the toxic silver coated cable (forgot the name) or the silver dragon (Moon Audio) for the JH?
  Anyone have tried both and can give your opinion? Thanks


----------



## hifimanrookie

vestigestorm said:


> Could i ask which is better , the toxic silver coated cable (forgot the name) or the silver dragon (Moon Audio) for the JH?
> Anyone have tried both and can give your opinion? Thanks




FYI The silver dragon is silver..so u have to compare it to the silver poison or the silver widow to do a fair comparision..so not to the as u mention 'the silver coated' cable! As thats copper.

Dont know for jh..but am sure the guys here can help u also 


Good luck!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Took delivery of my Sennheiser Amperior today, and can confirm that i will be able to make cables for these and other headphones that accept the same cables, such as the HD-25.
   
  Those interested can contact me, i know that quite a few of you have been waiting, so i will now gladly take your money for some new cables. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   

   
  I will make some cables when i get a chance and post some pictures.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Took delivery of my Sennheiser Amperior today, and can confirm that i will be able to make cables for these and other headphones that accept the same cables, such as the HD-25.
> 
> Those interested can contact me, i know that quite a few of you have been waiting, so i will now gladly take your money for some new cables.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You can never have enough headphones, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or cables for that matter, and by cables, i mean Toxic Cables.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> You can never have enough headphones,   or cables for that matter, and by cables, i mean Toxic Cables.



Why did i expect ths kind of answer..toxic cables huh? Geesh...


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Took delivery of my Sennheiser Amperior today, and can confirm that i will be able to make cables for these and other headphones that accept the same cables, such as the HD-25.
> 
> Those interested can contact me, i know that quite a few of you have been waiting, so i will now gladly take your money for some new cables.
> 
> ...


 
  Good News Frank!! I'll order one soon...
  What will some of the options be???


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Good News Frank!! I'll order one soon...
> What will some of the options be???


 
  Yay, count me in.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Good News Frank!! I'll order one soon...
> What will some of the options be???


 
  Options, tell me what you want, and we should be able to do it. On the wire side, currently i can only get the Silver Poison, Viper and Scorpion to fit in the headband, as any of the other wires will not stay in place, so these cables will only be available with these 3 wires.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





azarel said:


> Frank,
> 
> will you be able to make a scorpion custom cable for ck100pro? really tempted to test out the scorpion cable with them


 
  Unfortunately i currently don't offer cables for these, i have no experience with these IEM's. I have never had a request for these before, if i few people were interested, i guess i could order a pair and go from there.


----------



## max pl

Hey Toxic,
   
  I ordered HD650 Copper cables from you and am wondering what the Y split is like.  I'm hoping its like whats pictured and not the new silver looking one used on some of your higher end cables.  If that is the one used, please PM me so I can give you my order info and have you make it the old way.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





max pl said:


> Hey Toxic,
> 
> I ordered HD650 Copper cables from you and am wondering what the Y split is like.  I'm hoping its like whats pictured and not the new silver looking one used on some of your higher end cables.  If that is the one used, please PM me so I can give you my order info and have you make it the old way.
> 
> Thanks.


 
  The New Y splitter is not currently used on any of the cables unless requested, so you will get the old heatshrink. It will become a standard on my £120+ cables and all sleeved cables when i get a chance to update the listings.
   
  If anyone with a current order would like the new splitter, please contact m. I have received the larger sizes, the rest will be delivered on Monday.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Options, tell me what you want, and we should be able to do it. On the wire side, currently i can only get the Silver Poison, Viper and Scorpion to fit in the headband, as any of the other wires will not stay in place, so these cables will only be available with these 3 wires.


 
  Sorry for being a pain in the arse lol, 
  Have you got any pics / info on the Viper & Scorpion please. 
  Obviously I already have the SP.
   
  I take it connectors will be optional ie 3.5, 6.3, Balanced, Right angled etc?
   
  What kind of price tag would I roughly be looking at for a SP with right angled neutric?
  Or SP with Balanced ( ibasso connector ) ?
   
  And last one I promise lol...
   
  Will you be leaving the wire bear like the SP and braiding it?
   
  All the best, Paul 
   
  p.s. maybe a mock-up and image would be possible if you have time???


----------



## Toxic Cables

Viper is my Silver plated OCC Copper wire and the Scorpion is the OCC Copper.
   
  Price will be slightly higher then my other SP cables, due to the extra wire that get's used going to each cup, so around £150 for a 6ft SP cable at the current price.
   
  I can do the cables either bare, or sleeved and shielded, price would be the same, i don't charge extra for sleeving or shield.
   
  I will most likely make up a cable in the next few days and post some pictures.


----------



## Paul Graham

Sounds great to me bud, Keep us posted


----------



## star watcher

Hi all! Long time lurker here and collector of cables, just orded a silver toxic on ebay!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





star watcher said:


> Hi all! Long time lurker here and collector of cables, just orded a silver toxic on ebay!!


 
  Thank you for your purchase, you sure you don't want to buy another, always good to have a spare.


----------



## star watcher

toxic cables said:


> Thank you for your purchase, you sure you don't want to buy another, always good to have a spare.




Lolll depends on my poker income wow It's mister toxic himself! You got any carbon fibre weaved?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





star watcher said:


> Lolll depends on my poker income wow It's mister toxic himself! You got any carbon fibre weaved?


 
  Carbon Fibre weaved? 
   
  BTW, which is your cable, i had a whole bunch of orders today, it's good to put a HF name to the eBay orders.


----------



## philo50

ordered some silver poisons for my HE-500 last week....have been using black dragons and am hoping to lighten up the sound a bit....did not like the stock cable at all....


----------



## B[van]

Hey Frank, am wondering which type of screw driver do I need to remove the one from the Amperior? I know it's a Torx head, but how many pieces is it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trying to decide which cables for the Amperior and 4.A now


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





b[van] said:


> Hey Frank, am wondering which type of screw driver do I need to remove the one from the Amperior? I know it's a Torx head, but how many pieces is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Will have a look later and PM you.
   
  We have a problem. The black piece on the cable that is screwed on to the headphones, is actually molded on to the cable. I had thought this was something that opens op in to two parts, but it is not the case. 
   
  Anyone know if it's the same case on the HD25, or just the Amperior.
   
  Edit. I will order a set of HD-25 cable clamps today to make sure this fits the Amperior, if it does, i will include one of these for those buying the cable for an Amperior.


----------



## Paul Graham

It's different on the HD25 Frank, 
  Here's a shot or two to try to show you what I mean...
   
   

   

   

   

   

   
   
  Basically the cable is shrink wrapped where it splits and fits on the side of the cup, then the plastic cover screws on over the top.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> It's different on the HD25 Frank,
> Here's a shot or two to try to show you what I mean...
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks Paul, the HD-25 will not be a problem, the Amperior has that black box moulded on to the wire, so cannot be removed. I have ordered some of the same cable clamp as shown in your picture, hopefully these will fit the Amperior also, in which case, i can supply one with the cables.


----------



## putente

Frank, let me tell you that you already have cables that work with the HD25-1 line *for those who don't mind using the headphones with a dual entry cable*. Any of your HD650 cables will work with them once the cups are inverted (just take the cups from the headband, turn them upside down and insert them on the headband again). But if you come up with upgraded cables that allow to use them as stock, with single entry cable, that's great too...


----------



## Paul Graham

For me personally a HD600/650 cable is in itself an perfectly good cable, however, On my mogami the connectors dont fit as well and can pop out.
  Thats why I asked Frank if there would be a HD25/Amperior specific cable that would be better suited to portable use.


----------



## putente

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> For me personally a HD600/650 cable is in itself an perfectly good cable, however, On my mogami the connectors dont fit as well and can pop out.
> Thats why I asked Frank if there would be a HD25/Amperior specific cable that would be better suited to portable use.


 
   
   
  I already tried several cables with my HD25 Originals (stock HD600 and HD650 cables, and a some aftermarket cables for the HD650 too) and none had that problem with the connectors you report. If anything, they're always very hard to take off. I think that might be an isolated issue with that Mogami cable of yours. Do you know which kind of connectors does it have (Acrolink, Cardas, etc)?


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





putente said:


> I already tried several cables with my HD25 Originals (stock HD600 and HD650 cables, and a some aftermarket cables for the HD650 too) and none had that problem with the connectors you report. If anything, they're always very hard to take off. I think that might be an isolated issue with that Mogami cable of yours. Do you know which kind of connectors does it have (Acrolink, Cardas, etc)?


 
  I have no idea...
   
  But here's a few shots - 
   
   

   

   
  Dont get me wrong, They fit and they work but they pull out really easy if I move a certain way or turn my head.
  Sorry btw Frank for posting a different brand 
  Now Let me see if I can explain this properly...
  The HD25 connector is one smooth shape/size that fits in nice and snug/tight.
  The HD600 connector as above is designed with 'boxy sections' ( sorry lol )
  Anyway, the section the pins are in is designed so it will only plug into the HD25 so far until the next section prevents the connector 
  from going in any further.
  Because of this the fit is not as snug as the HD25 connectors. 
   
  Hope that makes sense???


----------



## putente

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Dont get me wrong, They fit and they work but they pull out really easy if I move a certain way or turn my head.


 
   
   
  I can't identify the connectors. Anyway, none of the cables I tried with mine would come off that easy...


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





putente said:


> I can't identify the connectors. Anyway, none of the cables I tried with mine would come off that easy...


 
  I'll see if I can find the transaction and find out what make the connectors are. Weird none the less.
  I in no way doupt what you are saying and I know already that Franks cables are built with the best quality in mind.
   
  Paul


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> For me personally a HD600/650 cable is in itself an perfectly good cable, however, On my mogami the connectors dont fit as well and can pop out.
> Thats why I asked Frank if there would be a HD25/Amperior specific cable that would be better suited to portable use.


 
  Same problem here, The HD650 cables are not secure enough when the HD25 earcups are inverted and they pop out too easily. I put the original cables back in. Paul, your "Box" description is apt. The 650 cables can only be inserted about 1/4 inch into the HD25's because of that box. The 25 cables can go in another 1/8 inch for a much more secure connection.


----------



## putente

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Same problem here, The HD650 cables are not secure enough when the HD25 earcups are inverted and they pop out too easily.


 
   
   
  Even with your HD650 stock cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

I am aware that the HD650 cables work with HD-25, but if i am going to sell a cable, i would like to do so as they are originally.
   
  Paul, i believe those are Cardas, if they were Acrolink, you would see Acrolink printed on the side of the connector. I do have both here and would be using the Cardas for my cables, if you would like to PM me your address, i will send you one of each connector, so that you could try them. Iff need be, i can mod the connector further for you, to make sure they fit your phones, but they fit my Amperior very well, although not tight.
   
  If the cups are kept as they should be, this should be no problem, but i can see how they would pull out easily when the cups are inverted.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I am aware that the HD650 cables work with HD-25, but if i am going to sell a cable, i would like to do so as they are originally.
> 
> Paul, i believe those are Cardas, if they were Acrolink, you would see Acrolink printed on the side of the connector. I do have both here and would be using the Cardas for my cables, if you would like to PM me your address, i will send you one of each connector, so that you could try them. Iff need be, i can mod the connector further for you, to make sure they fit your phones, but they fit my Amperior very well, although not tight.
> 
> If the cups are kept as they should be, this should be no problem, but i can see how they would pull out easily when the cups are inverted.


 
  Thank you Frank, I'll pm you my address after typing this lol...
  Be happy to help mate 
  I also believe with the cups in their proper position, un-inverted, they shouldnt pop out so easily...


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





putente said:


> Even with your HD650 stock cable?


 
   
   
  Top is HD25 stock, Left is Toxic Cable's Silver Poison, Right is HD650 Stock. Notice on the two HD650 cables there is an intermediate Box section of the connectors. There is none on the HD-25's. This allows the HD25 cable to be inserted more fully into the HD-25 HP than an HD650 cable connector. This creates a more firm and secure connection. You can get signal from an HD650 cable, but is will not seat securely into an HD25 as the HD 25 cable connector does.


----------



## turokrocks

Guys, (& Frank for sure ) little help here please.What cable do you think I should get for my HE-500?


----------



## hifimanrookie

turokrocks said:


> Guys, (& Frank for sure ) little help here please.What cable do you think I should get for my HE-500?



Black widows 22 AWG


----------



## longbowbbs

I'll speak for Frank and say, Whatever is the most expensive.....and you need at least 2 of them...


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I'll speak for Frank and say, Whatever is the most expensive.....and you need at least 2 of them...


 
  Relay, which one?
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Black widows 22 AWG


 
  Thank you..


----------



## Toxic Cables

After some surgery on the HD650 connector, i can confirm that it now fits perfectly and HD-25 cables will all not ship with these modified connectors, unless otherwise requested.
   
  Once plugged in, you will not be able to see the part that has been cut off.
   
   

   
  Black Widow performs very well with the HE-500, so does the Silver Widow and SP. I would not recommend the Silver plated Copper "Viper" for these headphones, although it's good with HE-300, 400 and 6. That's not to say someone else won't like it.
   
  You could always buy all 3.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Guys, (& Frank for sure ) little help here please.What cable do you think I should get for my HE-500?


 

 What style of music do you listen to? Shoud the sound signature stay the same or would you like to tweak it a bit? There are plenty of options, but you need to give us a bit more information 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But I'm sure Frank would agree that you should absolutely buy a 20 ft Crystal Cable Piccolino and a Silver Widow toilet chain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 8 conductors, of course.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> What style of music do you listen to? Shoud the sound signature stay the same or would you like to tweak it a bit? There are plenty of options, but you need to give us a bit more information
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  8 ain't good enought for a toilet chain, you need at least 16, make it strong enough to flush the loo from the next room.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> After some surgery on the HD650 connector, i can confirm that it now fits perfectly and HD-25 cables will all not ship with these modified connectors, unless otherwise requested.
> 
> Once plugged in, you will not be able to see the part that has been cut off.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I could do that on my SP's for my HD25's but the Furutech plug weighs more than the HD25's do...


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> What style of music do you listen to? Shoud the sound signature stay the same or would you like to tweak it a bit? There are plenty of options, but you need to give us a bit more information
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I prefer clarity to warmth, not too neutral/dull or digital.
  I mostly listen to everything ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## B[van]

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> After some surgery on the HD650 connector, i can confirm that it now fits perfectly and HD-25 cables will all not ship with these modified connectors, unless otherwise requested.
> 
> Once plugged in, you will not be able to see the part that has been cut off.


 
   
  Meaning to say all will ship with the ones that fits the hd6xx series unless specially requested to swap to the hd25 one? Makes sense I guess if the HD6xx series can stay on properly  on the 25/amperiors without much compromise
   
  By the way, Frank which cable would you recommend for the Amperior?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





b[van] said:


> Meaning to say all will ship with the ones that fits the hd6xx series unless specially requested to swap to the hd25 one? Makes sense I guess if the HD6xx series can stay on properly  on the 25/amperiors without much compromise
> 
> By the way, Frank which cable would you recommend for the Amperior?


 
  Sorry, meant i would ship all the cables with the modified connectors, unless someone asks for the HD6XX connectors.
   
  Not had a chance to make any cables for them, or listen to them yet, will try and put something together early next week.


----------



## B[van]

Ok great. Thanks Frank! By the way have you reversed them and tried the modified ones on the hd600/650 yet? Would they sit as snugly?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





b[van] said:


> Ok great. Thanks Frank! By the way have you reversed them and tried the modified ones on the hd600/650 yet? Would they sit as snugly?


 
   
  On the previous picture, the connector on the right, i had shortened it too much, as you can see by the middle one, you only need to shorten it a little and it fit's exactly like the stock cable. 
  Leaving the the notches on the side of the connectors, makes sure they still fit the HD6XX perfectly.


----------



## engelhaft

Hi, I am still deciding which cable to order I have been thinking on
   
  Viper
  Piccolino
  Silver Poison
   
  I was wondering if you have heard these cables, which would be the sound difference between them?
   
  I have a fairly good neutral IEM with very good bass but I would like to get a bigger soundstage, clearer sound and improved bass, which would be your suggestion?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





engelhaft said:


> Hi, I am still deciding which cable to order I have been thinking on
> 
> Viper
> Piccolino
> ...


 
  Silver Widow, although it is quite thick. Staal has tried most of the cables and will be receiving his Widow soon, so he would be the best person to ask.  I could tell you anything, just to get your money from you.


----------



## hifimanrookie

turokrocks said:


> I prefer clarity to warmth, not too neutral/dull or digital.
> I mostly listen to everything ... .



The black widow will always be a bit more warm and natural as its a full copper cable..the other two will sound more brighter and less full but with more detail and treble as they are silver cables no matter if there is gold in it or not..its up to u what u prefer..myself i got 2 dark widows 22awg for my rig and my he500 and i hope to get them today or monday. But i see most of people are starting to jump on the silver cable wagon everywhere..maybe i have to try the silver widow also soon to compare to the dark widows.. 

And frank..how about ur new 18 awg cables? Which phones u advice to go with them? As everyone is all quiet about them.


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Black widows 22 AWG


 
  Silver Widow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Since there's more than one "correct" answers you should definitely buy them both.
  Hifimanrookie ordered above mentioned BWs for his HE-500s and I ordered SWs for mine soon after. I'm still on the waiting list and what I understand he has not received his yet either. Anyway there aren't any HE-500 owners who would have both for comparison, this was asked a few pages back. So buy them both and let us know which you prefer.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





lpp6 said:


> Silver Widow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I agree totally


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I agree totally


 
   
  Quote: 





lpp6 said:


> Silver Widow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  And I was wondering , why Frank likes you that much.....!!!??


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> And I was wondering , why Frank like you that much.....!!!??


 
  Really? No clue...


----------



## hifimanrookie

When i was leaving home i caught the postman delivering my black widows..i am takin them with me to my family visit..i expected them to be heavier and thicker though...but i guess its because they are not sleeved and the connectors being viablue and not furutech as those are heavy buggers  they look very sexy..the connectors are sweet looking.only pity i can only connect them to my rig when i am home again later in evening :mad: as soon i have some hours on them i will report back to u guys and. Post some pics  am sooooo happy now!!! Cant wait to hear the upgrade in sound compared to the cable i have now


----------



## LPP6

Great news! Hope they work well in your setup.
  Looking forward to hearing your impressions after some burning in.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> When i was leaving home i caught the postman delivering my dark widows..i am takin them with me to my family visit..i expected them to be heavier and thicker though...but i guess its because they are not sleeved and the connectors being viablue and not furutech as those are heavy buggers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Damn, i was hoping they would get lost in the post or something.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lpp6 said:


> Great news! Hope they work well in your setup.
> Looking forward to hearing your impressions after some burning in.


 
  His cables are already fully burned in, put them through my cable cooker, gas mark 6.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> When i was leaving home i caught the postman delivering my dark widows..i am takin them with me to my family visit..i expected them to be heavier and thicker though...but i guess its because they are not sleeved and the connectors being viablue and not furutech as those are heavy buggers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Your cables arrived and you STILL WENT TO THE FAMILY THING???? What is wrong with you Man?? We needed immediate pics and instant analysis.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Your cables arrived and you STILL WENT TO THE FAMILY THING???? What is wrong with you Man?? We needed immediate pics and instant analysis.


 
  He is a little quiet today, ain't he.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> He is a little quiet today, ain't he.


 
  Clearly his priorities are out of balance!


----------



## hifimanrookie

some quick pics of my new baby...the teddybear is my test object trying out how light the cables are..lolz ps..my apologies for the bad quality..was in a hurry!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  i still need some hours to listen to it..thats why i was so quiet... with every single hour my cables get better...somehow the cables needed a bit more burnin time...wow! but one thing i already know for sure..i am not going to upgrade to a silver widow for my he500...as for my ears i think the treble is just right now....the voices sound silky sweet (the voice of the female singer of evenasence is really sexy by the way..i always thought her voice was only good for screamin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!), the lows are very bass natural sounding and the mids..well..adele sounds as if i can touch her! and the highs (mariay hello!) wow! breathtaking...i tried sarah brighton also.and queen! OMG..really! and the silver widow will for sure will sound brighter...but as i said...pity i have not the money laying around to actually test that in reallife..but who knows one day i can try one, if i find a nice person to lend me one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but for now..the black widow 22awg sounds like the ultimate he500 cable for me until now..in a few days i will try to put a short review online for the BW as i know u all are waiting for that..so have a bit patience...let me enjoy my cables a bit..so dont be so selfish and let me enjoy my cables a bit ok!!


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> His cables are already fully burned in, put them through my cable cooker, gas mark 6.


 
  Cool (or actually well cooked)! That's great service for all of us HE-500 users waiting for the comprehensive review of the Black Widow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Clearly his priorities are out of balance!


 
  +1! Totally agree with you.
   
  EDIT: And just at the same time he posts the pictures...
  Those Viablue plugs look really great. The cables too of course, nice work Frank.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> some quick pics of my new baby...the teddybear is my test object trying out how light the cables are..lolz ps..my apologies for the bad quality..was in a hurry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Why would you need time to write the review, check the bottom of the envelope the cables came in, i already wrote one for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yes, even with being through the cooker, they still do need a few hours real use to settle in, i did tell you that. Put another couple of hours on it and prepare to be blown away, or should i say intoxicated.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Why would you need time to write the review, check the bottom of the envelope the cables came in, i already wrote one for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 nothing on bottom inside of envelope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 am i missing something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well..am back to my music again..see ya in a few hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  am already intoxicated..will be trying evanasence later again..and some queen..and even petra berger and i will even try some classical mozart thingies i found. as u can see on pics i already have my new tubes in (tung sols 5998)..the most detaily tube u can buy i understand for my amp...and i just burned them in...mmmmmmm
  but back to listening... pics on my profile will be updated soon..so if u dont find any headphone pics of my he500 anymore..then u know why.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  and where is my armbrace? my 10 year old gaby was anxious checking my evelope looking for a pink armbrace...oh wait...oops...u only sent them with iem cables right? oops...now i have to explain that to a 10 year old spoiled lady..oops..wish me luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if i wont make it back online then..well..ever saw a movie that a guy was killed by his own family..well...


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very nice!  Love the look. I am going to have to try some HiFiMan cans one of these days. BTW, Amy Lee is amazing! The latest CD on "Made of Stone" her soaring voice gives me chills. I'll bet I have listened to that CD over 100 times.
   
  Enjoy the new additions and get the review done when you can!
   
  Congrats!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> nothing on bottom inside of envelope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That was a joke, i don't have a very good sense of humor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Darn, i must have forgotten to include the rubber strap, they go out with every purchase over £10 and not just IEM cables and you need to tell me if you wanted pink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I will throw some in the post for you tomorrow.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> That was a joke, i don't have a very good sense of humor.


 
   
  you do, he has been in the appreciated thread long enough


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> you do, he has been in the appreciated thread long enough


 
  Thanks you.


----------



## Paul Graham

Out of curiosity Frank, 
  Do you supply the bands/straps in different sizes???


----------



## Toxic Cables

*I have a new cable arriving in 2 weeks, actually it's two cables, same one in two sizes. This will be my last release for the foreseeable future as i believe i already have the best cables available, and certainly the largest selection found anywhere.*
   
*As you most are aware, i now have what you could call my Silver Poison and Scorpion available in a Litz cable, the Black Widow and Silver Widow. The Viper was feeling a little left out so as of the 23rd of this month, i will have a 26AWG and a 22AWG version of OCC Litz  Silver plated Copper or Silver Cu as some like to call it.*
   
*What i need for this cable is a new name, we already have Silver Widow for the Silver/Gold cables and Black Widow for the Copper cables, so we need something that goes with widow and obviously has a Toxic/Poisonous theme to it.*
   
*So lads/ladies, post your suggestions and if i like any of them, that's what i will use, the name i pick will also receive the first ever 6ft cable made with this new wire, at no cost.*


----------



## Paul Graham

Can we get a list of the whole lot Frank?


----------



## lightningfarron

Silver plated black widow.

Btw thats great news frank


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Out of curiosity Frank,
> Do you supply the bands/straps in different sizes???


 
  Only one size unfortunately.


----------



## Paul Graham

Silver Venom & Copper Venom for the next line?
  Obviously for now you would just use Silver Venom...
   
  But I just noticed it needs to go with widow lol....
  hmmm?
   
  The White Widow?
  Argentum Widow? ( Argentum is Latin for silver )
Shirokane Widow  ( Shirokane is old Japanese for silver )


----------



## B[van]

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *What i need for this cable is a new name, we already have Silver Widow for the Silver/Gold cables and Black Widow for the Copper cables, so we need something that goes with widow and obviously has a Toxic/Poisonous theme to it.*


 
   
  So you need something with Widow at the end? If not I'll put up Silver Irukandji and/or the Mercurial Widow for now xD
   
   
  edit1: , Silver PMOW (portugese man of war)


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Can we get a list of the whole lot Frank?


 
  You can find a list of most of my cables on page 85, please do note that most of those prices will be updated as soon as i get a chance. I was supposed to do it on the 1st, but not had a chance yet, so they are still selling at the current price.
   
  Yes, preferably something with Widow at the end.
   
  I was thinking something simple like SP Widow, but would be nice to give it a full name, something catchy that everyone would remember. This is a little like naming a new child.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *I have a new cable arriving in 2 weeks, actually it's two cables, same one in two sizes. This will be my last release for the foreseeable future as i believe i already have the best cables available, and certainly the largest selection found anywhere.*
> 
> *As you most are aware, i now have what you could call my Silver Poison and Scorpion available in a Litz cable, the Black Widow and Silver Widow. The Viper was feeling a little left out so as of the 23rd of this month, i will have a 26AWG and a 22AWG version of OCC Litz  Silver plated Copper or Silver Cu as some like to call it.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Silver Shadows.....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Silver Shadows.....


 





 Guess you got that from the shadow on the picture.
   
  How about Poisonous, Deadly or Lethal Widow?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Guess you got that from the shadow on the picture.
> 
> How about Poisonous, Deadly or Lethal Widow?


 

 Sonic widow


----------



## B[van]

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> You can find a list of most of my cables on page 85, please do note that most of those prices will be updated as soon as i get a chance. I was supposed to do it on the 1st, but not had a chance yet, so they are still selling at the current price.
> 
> Yes, preferably something with Widow at the end.
> 
> I was thinking something simple like SP Widow, but would be nice to give it a full name, something catchy that everyone would remember. This is a little like naming a new child.


 
   
  Vengeful Widow would sound badass in that case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Last few names of the night (day)
  Miasmatic / Argentate/ Lustrous  Widow... Poison Ivy?
   
  Or the just call the new batch LFF /La femme fatale 
   
   
  Have fun guys


----------



## Paul Graham

Personally I like Silver Venom or Poison Ivy.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Personally I like Silver Venom or Poison Ivy.


 
  Those are indeed nice, especially Poison Ivy, but the problem would be that some will refer to it as either Poison of or Venom and that would cause confusion, as i already have cables with those names.


----------



## hifimanrookie

komodo dragon?


----------



## Thesoundman

Confused poison? Prius poison?


----------



## hifimanrookie

i thought: black mamba!
  its one hell of a poisoness snake!
  does that sound sexy or what?
  or maybe: Black Cobra? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or copper python? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  am in a flow now!


----------



## turokrocks

Silver WASP...
   
  Silver Hornet...
   
  Poison Wasp...
   
  Poison Hornet....
   
  Radiant Wasp... (or Radiant silver Wasp)
   
  Radiant Hornet...(or Radiant silver Hornet)
   
   
  Silver chameleon......
   
   
  Silver Tarantula...
   
  Poison Tarantula...Silver Poison Tarantula...
   
  Poison Silver web...
   
  Silver Web...
   
  Poison Jelly...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Silver WASP...
> 
> Silver Hornet...
> 
> ...


 

 wait a sec...silver tarantula? since when is that a snake? lolz..


----------



## turokrocks

Silver Deathstalker...
   
  Silver Cobra...
   
   
  Silver Taipan
   
  Poison Silver knot...!!
   
   
  Silver Medusa....Poisonous Medusa...
   
  Venomous Medusa.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Killing Hydra...
   
  Silver Hydra...Lethal Hydra....Poison Hydra...
   
   
  "The White Widow"


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Sonic widow


 
   
  That sounds like the sound died!


----------



## longbowbbs

....The Reverend.....


----------



## Charnwood

How about 'Grey Widow'


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> That sounds like the sound died!


 

 hey u! be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was just a first try!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  poor frank..once again he needs his son to help him to decide whats best name again..or his wife... as the thread is exploding again with ideas...


----------



## turokrocks

Silver Vengeance....
   
   
[size=medium] Argyria[/size]   
   
  Poison DeathAdder.....


----------



## lightningfarron

Black poison widow


----------



## gidion27

My pick
   
*diamondback*
   
_Crotalus atrox, the "western diamondback rattlesnake", is a venomous rattlesnake species found in the United States and Mexico. It is likely responsible for the majority of snakebite fatalities in northern Mexico and the second greatest number in the USA_
   
  or
   
*White tail*
   
_White-tailed spiders are vagrant hunters who seek out prey rather than spinning a web to capture it. Their preferred prey is other spiders and they are equipped with venom for hunting._


----------



## Toxic Cables

Some really good suggestions, will be hard to decide.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Some really good suggestions, will be hard to decide.


 
  I am sure you will bick a good name.... like Daimondback


----------



## turokrocks

Black Hole ,Silver Blade or Poison blade.
   
  Poison Silver weave...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  The Silver Fringe, Poison Fringe.
   
  Silver Venus


----------



## zilch0md

Nightshade Widow


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

My suggestions:
   
  -Stingray (venomous sea ray)
  -Boomslang (a type of venomous snake)
   
  and this one is not an animal, but I like that name a LOT:
   
  - White Widow. Because it looks so shiny and pure. That would really make the "widow"-family complete: Black Widow, Silver Widow, White Widow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like a different shade/hue of the same thing, but still a true "widow" cable.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> My suggestions:
> 
> -Stingray (venomous sea ray)
> -Boomslang (a type of venomous snake)
> ...


 
  Already suggested .....sorry...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/1905#post_9026854


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Already suggested .....sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 darn it, haven't seen that. Ok, i still have the other two


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

More suggestions:
   
  Silver Siren (in Greek Mythology, the *Sirens* (Greek singular: Σειρήν _Seirēn_; Greek plural: Σειρῆνες _Seirēnes_) were dangerous and devious creatures, portrayed as femmes fatales who lured nearby sailors with their enchanting music and voices to shipwreck on the rocky coast of their island.) Notice: enchanting music, doesn't that fit Frank's cables?
   
  White Bite (sounds like a white chocolate bar, I know... but also like something fierce and dangerous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## turokrocks

Noxious Widow, Silver Euryale, Silver Python, Silver/Venomous EEL.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Another one:
   
  Snow Widow


----------



## turokrocks

Crystal Widow , Diamond Widow, Glass Widow, Ice Widow, Clear Widow.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

How about the simplest one - > Toxic Widow?
   
  Other suggestions:
   

 Tainted Widow
 Hurtful  Widow
 Corrupting Widow
 Narcissus Widow
   
  Other without Widow:
   

 Half Bride
 Toxic Bride
 Tainted Bride


----------



## hifimanrookie

damn..guys..relax... ur making frank all mixed up..lolz...he needs to make cables..not read a million names for his new cables.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> damn..guys..relax... ur making frank all mixed up..lolz...he needs to make cables..not read a million names for his new cables.


 

 He asked for it


----------



## turokrocks

Silver/White Widow essence.
  Silver Sonic essence.
   
  Silver Carnage...
   
  Carnage Widow..


----------



## gidion27

LOL, Frank probably needs a few hours reading through the pages of names.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Winter Widow (as white as snow, as clear and clean as the air in a winter forest)
   
  Silver Sun / Silver Star
   
  Silver Lotus


----------



## turokrocks

Silver Helix widow.
  Stranded Widow....


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Already suggested .....sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yep, By me


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> He asked for it


 

 i know..


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Silver Venom & Copper Venom for the next line?
> Obviously for now you would just use Silver Venom...
> 
> But I just noticed it needs to go with widow lol....
> ...


 
  On Page 126


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Yep, By me


 
  Yep....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  I still have :
Crystal Widow , Diamond Widow, Glass Widow, Ice Widow, Clear Widow.


----------



## Paul Graham

White Snake?


----------



## Thesoundman

Widow's ACES (Ag, Cu, ear strings)


----------



## WestLander

Widow Maker! (Too obvious?)


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Last try:
   
  Poison Queen / Toxic Queen
  Silver Arrow
  Poison Arrow / Toxic Arrow
  Shining Widow
   
  That's it


----------



## turokrocks

Poison/Toxic Moon, Poison/Toxic Spirit....and that's all folks....


----------



## Paul Graham

Ok here are my final ones...
   
  Silver Venom.
  Copper Venom.
  Silver Widow MKII.
  Morgul Widow. ( Nazgul's poisoned blade - Check LOTR )
  Silver Witch.
  White Widow.
  White Snake.
  Spineback.
  Silver Hobo.
  Silver Necro.
  Silver Coniine - ( Poison Hemlock. This poisonous plant is lower on the scale of deadly poisons than others on this list, but it is included for its historical value. Hemlock was used in Ancient Greece to put prisoners to death. The most famous victim of the poison was Socrates, the father of Western philosophy. *The operating chemical in Hemlock is coniine, a neurotoxin whose symptoms include paralysis.* ) Supposedly, Socrates' eyes stayed open as his life slipped from him.
 Well, that is my deadly poison list. I hope that you never come into contact with any of these lethal substances. But if you do, call 911 immediately (if you are able to) or scream at the top of your lungs for help.


----------



## turokrocks

My Whole list...

   
  Shimmering Widow
  Glaring poison Widow
  Silver Deathstalker
  Silver Cobra
  Silver Taipan
  Poison Silver knot
  Silver Medusa
  Poisonous Medusa 
  Venomous Medusa 
  Killing Hydra 
  Silver Hydra
  Lethal Hydra
  Poison Hydra
  Silver Vengeance
  Poison DeathAdder
  Black Hole
  Silver Blade
  Poison blade 
  Poison Silver Weave 
  The Silver Fringe
  Poison Fringe 
Silver Venus
  Noxious Widow
  Silver Euryale
Silver Python
  Silver/Venomous EEL
Crystal Widow
Diamond Widow
Glass Widow
Ice Widow
Clear Widow
  Silver/White Widow essence
  Silver Sonic essence
  Silver Carnage 
  Carnage Widow
  Silver Helix widow
  Stranded Widow
  Poison/Toxic Moon
  Poison/Toxic Spirit


----------



## Thesoundman

The vampire's widow maker


----------



## SpudHarris

Botox (Botulinum)?
Belcheri (most venomous snake)?
Arsenic maybe?
Black Viper?


----------



## max pl

how about White Widow?


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





max pl said:


> how about White Widow?


 
  Already on it


----------



## maguire

Here's my 2:
   
  The Cyanide Widow
   
  The Styichnine Widow
   
  Very Toxic Stuff indeed.....


----------



## maguire

EDIT........Strychnine Widow..........


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Many thanks to everyone for contributing, you all have some great names there.*
   
*I have chosen 2 names, first will be for the cable i spoke of, White Widow.*
*Also Arsenic, which i intend to use for a Hybrid version of the Widows.*
   
*Congrats lads, PM me the headphones you would like these cables for, along with termination.*


----------



## jonny564

Of course i go out of town and theres a cable competition!! Hey frank i sent you a pm last week about getting the new splitter as opposed to the heatshrink. Just wanted to verify as i never got a reply


----------



## gidion27

congrates guys. Like the name for the hybrid - *[size=small]Arsenic[/size]*


----------



## maguire

X2 Great name......Me thinks great cable too, cant wait to try this Lethal cocktail one day......


----------



## longbowbbs

Makes me think of Billy Idol.....


----------



## LPP6

Sometimes you guys are really productive. I just slept over the night and there's already been a competition with four pages of answers and even the winner has been declared. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Great choices Frank, I was about to give a +1 for White Widow a few pages back when it was suggested, but then I got to this last page...


----------



## B[van]

Whoa, White Widow. I APPROVE!


----------



## maguire

ARSENIC...............Now tha'ts gonna make me feel........... FULLY SICK!!!!!!


----------



## goatonboat

Cant wait to see these new products and names  !


----------



## turokrocks

Congrats to the winners...Deep inside, I knew that The White Widow was the winner..


----------



## Paul Graham

Im confused.com, Did I actually win? Lol.
  Or did you mention White Widow before me ???
  Sorry I usually don't win competitions so I wasn't expecting that this morning!


----------



## Thesoundman

You know, if you needed a name for the widow line, I think that the Widow's ACES is a pretty good name for it and if you did hypothetically choose to use it, you may want to reward the creator of the name? Just a thought


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Im confused.com, Did I actually win? Lol.
> Or did you mention White Widow before me ???
> Sorry I usually don't win competitions so I wasn't expecting that this morning!


 
  Good deeds will eventually hit back ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...its MAKER...LOL..


----------



## Paul Graham

LOL... Well I'm now really looking forward to the finished product....
  A White Widow Balanced recable for the Sennheiser HD25 1 II.
  Balanced for the iBasso PB2 Pelican Im getting next month 
   
  Thankyou Frank


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> LOL... Well I'm now really looking forward to the finished product....
> A White Widow Balanced recable for the Sennheiser HD25 1 II.
> Balanced for the iBasso PB2 Pelican Im getting next month
> 
> Thankyou Frank


 
  I am a UK dealer for iBasso also.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I am a UK dealer for iBasso also.


 
  Well looks Like I know who to come to from now on for any Toxic Cables ( Obviously lol ) or iBasso products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  How would you rate the Pb2 in balanced mode vs say the FiiO E17?
   
  My rig will be the following until I get a CLAS later on....
   
  iPhone 4s/iPhone 3gs > Mundorf Gold LOD > iBasso Pelican Pb2 > Toxic Cables balanced White Widow > Sennheiser HD25 1 II.
  The iPhones will be playing FLAC files only


----------



## longbowbbs

Nice Work Paul!

Congrats...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Well looks Like I know who to come to from now on for any Toxic Cables ( Obviously lol ) or iBasso products
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Have never had the pleasure of trying any of the FiiO amps, as a dealer for a product, i don't believe i am allowed to compare it against another on the forum.


----------



## Paul Graham

Ah sorry mate, My bad!
   
  And thanks Longbow!  Really made my day chap


----------



## hifimanrookie

paul graham said:


> Ah sorry mate, My bad!
> 
> And thanks Longbow!  Really made my day chap



Congrats Paul! Wel done.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Congrats Paul! Wel done.


 
   
  Thanks bud! 
  Haha my "Out n About" rig is getting better and better now.
  When I first joined on here I could only drool at other peoples sexy cables and awesome rigs, 
  I remember someone apologizing in advance about my wallet.....
  LOL apology accepted whoever it was.


----------



## B[van]

Congratulations Paul on winning, now buy the rest who participated some fancy white silvery piccolinos


----------



## SpudHarris

Wow, Arsenic won!! WooHoo!!

I think I'd like a new HE-6 cable please Frank, this is awesome!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Wow, Arsenic won!! WooHoo!!
> I think I'd like a new HE-6 cable please Frank, this is awesome!


 
   
  Congratulations fellow Toxic Cables Cable naming Contest Winner!!


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Congratulations fellow Toxic Cables Cable naming Contest Winner!!


 
  Stop showing off, with your new nice cables, and other stuff ....you.....winner...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Paul Graham

Im not showing off dude! Just chuffed but I will pipe it down. My apologies


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Im not showing off dude! Just chuffed but I will pipe it down. My apologies


 
  Frank's Toxic cables are known to cause some side effects, so I don't blame you , apologies accepted...


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Congratulations fellow Toxic Cables Cable naming Contest Winner!!


 
   
  Cheers pal.
   
  You will be made up by the way with the PB-2, it's a great amp and one of my keepers! Enjoy it..


----------



## bible100

Hello Franck,
   
  Have you received the splitter today  ?


----------



## zilch0md

Hey Paul,
   
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Cheers pal.
> 
> You will be made up by the way with the PB-2, it's a great amp and one of my keepers! Enjoy it..


 
   
  You may have seen my earlier post to this thread (with these pictures), but you're going to love how small and smartly engineered the Hirose connectors are (for iBasso).   I think the Hirose connectors make a nice-looking, sleek, low-profile, well-engineered connector for terminating headphone cables that you suspect you'll be getting other adapters for.  I like mine so much, I would specify them for any headphone cables I have made in the future, even if I didn't have an iBasso amp for direct connection.
   
   
   

   
   

   
  Mike


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> 
> You may have seen my earlier post to this thread (with these pictures), but you're going to love how small and smartly engineered the Hirose connectors are (for iBasso).   I think the Hirose connectors make a nice-looking, sleek, low-profile, well-engineered connector for terminating headphone cables that you suspect you'll be getting other adapters for.  I like mine so much, I would specify them for any headphone cables I have made in the future, even if I didn't have an iBasso amp for direct connection.
> mike


 
  I have one word... "Nice"


----------



## essencez

Can someone recommend me a good combination to use with HE-6?


----------



## DefQon

I have to admit Frank you've been crafting some taboo magic with those nice cable you've been putting out lately, it's even catching me by the eye and I'm a darn hard customer to impress.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If only I was still employed.


----------



## maguire

maybe you can win one..........Franks given quite a few away also.........so there's always hope


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> 
> You may have seen my earlier post to this thread (with these pictures), but you're going to love how small and smartly engineered the Hirose connectors are (for iBasso).   I think the Hirose connectors make a nice-looking, sleek, low-profile, well-engineered connector for terminating headphone cables that you suspect you'll be getting other adapters for.  I like mine so much, I would specify them for any headphone cables I have made in the future, even if I didn't have an iBasso amp for direct connection.
> ...


 
   
  OK, Now Im just drooling lol. Very nice, Thanks for the heads up dude 
  As for the Hirose to Jack adaptor...
  Franks making up an adaptor cable instead for me using the white widow ( about two inches ) and terminating in a Viablue T6s 3.5mm jack. - Need the smaller jack and the flex of the cable for portable use


----------



## Cryok95

Looks good!


----------



## bible100

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> some quick pics of my new baby...the teddybear is my test object trying out how light the cables are..lolz ps..my apologies for the bad quality..was in a hurry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Good to see you have yours ! 
  Have you a venom also to compare the two full copper toxic cable ?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





bible100 said:


> Hello Franck,
> 
> Have you received the splitter today  ?


 
  They arrived today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful.
   
   

   
  Starting from left,
   
  Piccolino Cables.
   
  IEM Cables, non sleeved headphones cables and Silver Widow.
   
  Sleeved cables, 8 wire cables and Black Widow.
   
  For sale.
   
  18AWG Cables and 24 wire cables.
   
  Please note that if you want the new splitter then you need to contact me, these are not currently used on cables until i can revise my listings in a week or so. Orders i already have will come with the old splitter, should you wish for these to be used, then please contact me with your order details.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> They arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
                  ^^^^


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> They arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  +1 They do look beautiful and really make Toxic Cables stand out from the other cable companies.


----------



## chesterljh

i want to get the litz cable soon...but money running out.. =(


----------



## Cryok95

Go for it, i am sure the litz will be a great upgrade in terms of sound quality!


----------



## chesterljh

i have the silver poison...not sure worth it upgrade...no money for it...haha


----------



## Cryok95

Well, i would say the silver poison litz is a step up from the silver poison. Litz technology is very special and IMO worth it!


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





cryok95 said:


> Well, i would say the silver poison litz is a step up from the silver poison. Litz technology is very special and IMO worth it!


 
  Frank is the Litz indeed a step up? What is the differents anyway.


----------



## B[van]

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> They arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Oh gosh. Can't wait xD
   
  By the way Frank will you be able to mount these on a HD25/Amperior cable? And what happens to the cover that we have to unscrew and all to remove the cable from the headphone cups?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





b[van] said:


> Oh gosh. Can't wait xD
> 
> By the way Frank will you be able to mount these on a HD25/Amperior cable? And what happens to the cover that we have to unscrew and all to remove the cable from the headphone cups?


 
  Unfortunately not the Y split, as the Amperior only has 1 wire going to the cups, so there is no Y split to put a Y splitter on.
   
  The part that unscrews from the headphone on the Amperior is actually moulded on to the cable, so it can be removed from the headphone but not the cable. When ordering a cable for the Amperior, it should me mentioned to me that you are ordering for these and i will supply the cable with this black box attached to the cable, so you can just screw it on to your headphones.


----------



## B[van]

Aye Frank, sent u a PM.. Apologies for the unnecessary trouble I must've caused


----------



## JonnyW

Hi everyone,
  I just bought a length of 26AWG cryo treated 7N copper wire from Toxic Cables, as part of a project to rebuild my grado sr80s from the ground up (aluminium, leather, mahogany - a very enjoyable project so far).
   
  So I'm looking to braid the cables - 4 cables coming out of the jack, all braided together up to the splitter, whereby two cables go off to the left and two to the right driver. In all the pictures I can find of this arrangement, each pair of cables going up from the splitter to the drivers are just twisted round each other in a double helix fashion (as it takes three or more cables to do a braid). But just twisting cables around each other will unravel in no time. So what am I missing here? Am I being really stupid or is there something else going on to stop the two twisted cables from unravelling? Are they somehow bonded together in that configuration?
   
  Hope someone can help, thanks very much in advance.


----------



## gjc11028

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> After some surgery on the HD650 connector, i can confirm that it now fits perfectly and HD-25 cables will all not ship with these modified connectors, unless otherwise requested.
> 
> Once plugged in, you will not be able to see the part that has been cut off.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hi.  can you say more about why you would not recommend the silver-plated copper for the HE-500.  I am looking for a cable for them and wondered what the reasoning is?  thanks
   
  gary


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





cryok95 said:


> Well, i would say the silver poison litz is a step up from the silver poison. Litz technology is very special and IMO worth it!


 
   
  I can confirm the Widows are a step up from the Poison's but the Poison's are still a great cable.
   
  Course....They are sitting on the shelf for now...


----------



## maguire

The Widows are a Litz right?   Have you tried SP Litz as a comparison?


----------



## LPP6

I believe there is no such thing as SP Litz. If SP stands for Silver Poison then Silver Widow should be the closest Litz relative to that one although having a bigger gold percentage than Poison and if SP stands for silver plated then there isn't one yet in the Toxic catalogue. http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/1260#post_8924398
  Please do correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Toxic Cables

The Silver Widow you could call an updated Litz version of the Silver Poison. A silver plated Litz will be released later this month.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*The first ever, two tone French Silk sleeving.*
   
*I had these made as a sample with some colors i had that i was not using, the final colors will be black/dark brown and black/dark red, also other combinations.*


----------



## B[van]

the green one really gives a toxic feel


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





b[van] said:


> the green one really gives a toxic feel


 
  I agree, it looks nice and reflects the Toxic brand color.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





jonnyw said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just bought a length of 26AWG cryo treated 7N copper wire from Toxic Cables, as part of a project to rebuild my grado sr80s from the ground up (aluminium, leather, mahogany - a very enjoyable project so far).
> 
> So I'm looking to braid the cables - 4 cables coming out of the jack, all braided together up to the splitter, whereby two cables go off to the left and two to the right driver. In all the pictures I can find of this arrangement, each pair of cables going up from the splitter to the drivers are just twisted round each other in a double helix fashion (as it takes three or more cables to do a braid). But just twisting cables around each other will unravel in no time. So what am I missing here? Am I being really stupid or is there something else going on to stop the two twisted cables from unravelling? Are they somehow bonded together in that configuration?
> ...


 
  This would have been better posted in the DIY forum, not many here make their own cables, fortunately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If you just twist the wires, they will unravel. Imagine holding a steering wheel, one hand on the left of the wheel and the other on the right, replace the wheel with one piece of wire in each hand.
  Now, you need to take the car around in a circle, turn the wheel all the way to the right, then swap the wires from one had to the other, then keep turning and swapping hand. After you are finished, the wires will not unravel, but to be even more certain of this, you can apply some heat to the twisted wires, this will form the wire in to place, just don't melt the sleeving.


----------



## longbowbbs

maguire said:


> The Widows are a Litz right?   Have you tried SP Litz as a comparison?


I have reviewed both....


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I have reviewed both....


 
  And very good reviews you wrote! The silver widow review helped me take my decision. 

 As the wait for my cable is hard, I will write about how i decided to buy one 
  
   
 A few weeks ago I was sure I wanted a new cable for my LCD2, because I think that my stock cable is the weakest link in my system, so I started searching for reviews and opinions. 
  
 I already had my eyes on toxic cables for over a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . While searching, I have seen the reviews of Silver Poison and the appreciation thread. When I saw the number of pages on that thread I was amazed. I started to look for other cable companies appreciation threads. Guess what...I barely found one but with very few pages. 
 So I started reading the posts....after a few hours I was at page 80 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with my eyes red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
  
 So I have read over 100 pages on this appreciation thread. I was amazed...everybody cheerful...happy and every single one of the customers satisfied. For a cable thread this is pretty damn amazing. It was like a big happy community, one of the most positive ones seen on this entire forum. I haven't seen one unsatisfied customer...*not one!*
  
 This made me sure of my decision.
  
 I was still not sure if I wanted a silver or copper cable. I am very afraid of brightness even though I have the LCD2. My ears are very sensible to bright sound. I can hear my wifes phone chargers from Nokia when plugged into the power sockets ( at first i thought it was in my head...a iiiiiiiiiiiiiii sound....it was getting me mad...when I started walking in the room and I observed the change in intensity...so i followed the intensity and found the damn charger.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
 After more reviews and everybody stating the silver+gold were not bright and not loosing bass....I decided on Silver Poison. I just had to wait for my salary to kick in (the banks were closed for Christmas).
 One night after I enter on headfi for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I stumbled upon this Silver Widow review...and at the end....
  
  
   
   
  Quote: from the Silver widow review


> I listed the prices at the beginning of the review. The Silver Poison cables have built a reputation as a terrific bargain for custom silver cables. That value still holds. The new Silver Widows are in my opinion worth twice the price. The added clarity, bass impact and space are the best I have heard. Frank has chosen to price them at 50% more than the Silver Poison's...A killer deal.
> 
> Gorgeous looking, Gorgeous sounding, twice the performance of their amazing older siblings and only 50% more in their price.


 




   
  Ok...started doing some calculations with my (angry on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) wallet....I did not expect to want to buy 300EUR cable, since I recently bought the lcd2+conductor...Well...after a day or so, the salary kicked in, and I contacted Frank to tell him about the order.
  Frank did not respond ...I was panicking . The poor man works day an night for the cables from what i read ....but damn I wanted to make the order. After a few hours (yes..hours..I did not wait that long...but you know...time is relative when you want something.. ) ) he responded.
  So I sent the order. 
  I was relieved...the search was over...and I felt goood

   
  But then I realized... the wait...oh the wait...2 more months...
   
   
  Ah and guys I have a curiosity about a technical issue in cables. I see there are many silver plated copper cables. What is the purpose of those . If there is a layer of silver over the copper, wouldn't most of the signal go through the silver and the rest through the copper? Would the signal from the copper reach the endpoint in the same time as the signal going through the silver? Wouldn't it create a small distorsion in the signal? (i know that some distorsion in sound may create a euphonic effect which some like ).


----------



## LPP6

^Sounds pretty much like my case except I had just bought a nice tube HP amp and soon after HiFiMAN HE-500s to go with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





b[van] said:


> the green one really gives a toxic feel


 
  +1 on this. I liked the black-blue combo better, but your comment is just spot on. That's the toxic color combo for sure.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *The first ever, two tone French Silk sleeving.*
> 
> *I had these made as a sample with some colors i had that i was not using, the final colors will be black/dark brown and black/dark red, also other combinations.*


 
   
  I like this a lot Frank!! 
  Think I may just have my Copper Widow LOD done like this when I order it.
  Yep I want an LOD soon too mate lol!!!


----------



## jonny564

Is there a cable under that green one? If so what type is it


----------



## DarknightDK

Man! Those french silk sleeving are hard to resist. Now if only it's made in black / brown it will be perfect for my LCD-3.


----------



## lightningfarron

does sleeving avaible for IEM cable?


----------



## zilch0md

Frank,
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> This would have been better posted in the DIY forum, not many here make their own cables, fortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's really nice of you to explain this for JonnyW, and I hope he gets it, Frank, but now I want to understand it, and don't.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have one last question, please, and then I'll let it go (even if I still can't picture it):   When you wrote "turn the wheel all the way to the right," are you asking us to imagine rotating the wheel, 90-degrees to the right, 180-degrees, 360-degrees?
   
  Thanks!
   
  Mike


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Frank,
> 
> 
> That's really nice of you to explain this for JonnyW, and I hope he gets it, Frank, but now I want to understand it, and don't.
> ...


 
  You hold one of the two wires in each hand, then basically twist them around each other, so if you imagine holding a steering wheel with hands apart, you turn the wheel 180 degrees. when you done the 180 turn you swap the wires from one hand to the other, and you keep doing that. It's hard to explain but very easy to do. I too often see people holding both the wires in one hand and twisting them, this will come apart very quickly, i even know of someone who uses a drill to twist the wires.


----------



## B[van]

Hey Frank, u haz a PM xD


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> You hold one of the two wires in each hand, then basically twist them around each other, so if you imagine holding a steering wheel with hands apart, you turn the wheel 180 degrees. when you done the 180 turn you swap the wires from one hand to the other, and you keep doing that. It's hard to explain but very easy to do. I too often see people holding both the wires in one hand and twisting them, this will come apart very quickly, i even know of someone who uses a drill to twist the wires.


 
  Frank's favorite artist is Chubby Checker....


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Frank's favorite artist is Chubby Checker....


 

 So THAT'S the secret behind Frank's cables! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This explains everything. Twisting cables.. with the feet! It's his secret technique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Must be hard, doing that for hours every day... No wonder we have to wait weeks for our cables.


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Frank's favorite artist is Chubby Checker....



I have been away for a few days and someone already found the secret of frank out..what else did i miss?


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Frank's favorite artist is Chubby Checker....


 
  For a second I thought you where talking about Frank Sinatra


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> For a second I thought you where talking about Frank Sinatra


 
  Around this Forum the KabelMeister is the Chairman of the Board!


----------



## cssarrow

Nice Cable!


----------



## rianchaos

@cssarrow: which cables are you taking?


----------



## cssarrow

Very nice.


----------



## elbandito

i hate the fact that i'm following this thread, the fact that i always check it every couple minutes or so...
   
  i find that toxic cables are indeed poisonous..and not just that, it's infecting!
  even if you didn't have one! (like me) lol
  though i am planning to get one...
   
  i think someone need to post a guidelines regarding the characteristic differentiation between the sound sig of Copper, SPC, Pure Silver with extra Gold, and Litz, and the differentiation between 4 and 8 strands.
  i don't think enlighten us with the base character will broke the MOT Rules, even if frank himself writing it. which will make it easier to pick which cable to pick...
   
  isn't it nice if we can literally and figuratively learn and understand the cables through Toxic Cables?


----------



## citraian

Hey guys,
   
  I'm thinking of buying a cable for my LCD-2 rev 3 but I have no idea which one. Can someone describe the sound difference between the stock cable, Scorpion cable, Viper cable and Silver Poison cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Pair of Grado Ps1000 i just recabled with 8 wire Cotton Black Widow, thought i would post a picture, as they  look awesome with the new splitter.
   
   
 
   
  Pair of R10 that i done some time ago,
   
   

   
  Pair of Edition 8 given a removable cable mod, now works with CIEM cables,
   
   

   
  Edition 8 with Piccolino,
   
   
   

   
   
   
  T1's in progress,
   
   
   

  These are just some i took pictures of.
   
  All work fully insured, i break it, i pay for it.


----------



## nigeljames

Whoa I did not know you did hardwiring as well.
   
  I have 2 Silver Widows ordered for my HE6 and LCD2.2's and I was comtemplating re-cabling my T1's as well.
  Now if the Silver Widow cables prove to be as good as I hope, from my very positive experiance with the Silver Poison I expect so, I know were to go


----------



## Staal

Edition 8 that works with CIEM cables? Now that's badass!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





staal said:


> Edition 8 that works with CIEM cables? Now that's badass!


 
  Yes, i had a customer who was buying 3 IEM cables and also wanted his ED8 recabled, i suggested the mod so he could use all 3 cables with the ED8 and it was cheaper then a recable.
   
  He ended up buying 3 cables for the CIEM and another 3 for the ED8.


----------



## Staal

Damn! So how much did you charge the poor fellow for that awesome mod?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





staal said:


> Damn! So how much did you charge the poor fellow for that awesome mod?


 
  £100, I have modded quite a few ED8 since.


----------



## KimChee

Staal beat me to it, that Edition 8 mod is awesome! I'm loving the idea


----------



## gidion27

bugger it... everything Frank does is great but yes the edition 8 looks very nice indeed


----------



## che15

How long is the wait to get a pair of these cables?
Is there any benefit of getting the ones with the sleeve on or is it just for looks.
What is the benefit of the largest gage cable?


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





che15 said:


> Is there any benefit of getting the ones with the sleeve on or is it just for looks.


 
  Sleeved is pretty much just for looks. The other questions aren't for me to answer


----------



## che15

sniping said:


> Sleeved is pretty much just for looks. The other questions aren't for me to answer



Thanks for your help


----------



## Toxic Cables

The wait can depend on what exactly it is that you want. Thinks like IEM cables i make in a batch once i have a certain number of order, so if you order close to when i am making the batch, your cable can ship in a matter of days, then again it could be week.
  So you can email or PM me with your requirements, and i can give you an estimate, there are even some cables ready made that could ship straight away, again, you would need to email me.
   
  Nice stand in your avatar, i am a dealer for those, we are getting some new leather ones in soon, they are only making a limited number in the first batch, i believe 25 of each color, so if anyone is interested do let me know.


----------



## gidion27

they are stunning


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks Frank!
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> You hold one of the two wires in each hand, then basically twist them around each other, so if you imagine holding a steering wheel with hands apart, you turn the wheel 180 degrees. when you done the 180 turn you swap the wires from one hand to the other, and you keep doing that. It's hard to explain but very easy to do. I too often see people holding both the wires in one hand and twisting them, this will come apart very quickly, *i even know of someone who uses a drill to twist the wires*.


 
   
  This is NOT how Frank twists his wires!


----------



## Toxic Cables

*A full line of Toxic Cables power cables, to add to my existing Venom power cable,  coming soon,*


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *A full line of Toxic Cables power cables, to add to my existing Venom power cable,  coming soon,*


 
  Damn it man! Why??? I was just talking with my friend CiTraian about the current power cable that you have, and decided I would not give that much money for a power cable.... Now you come with a full line...ooooo...my poor wallet...
 BTW is there any review with the Venom power cable?


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *A full line of Toxic Cables power cables, to add to my existing Venom power cable,  coming soon,*


 
   
  And i suppose there will be one crazy guy out there who will buy a 18awg Silver Poison Power cable. Hehe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Can't wait to see the new line up!


----------



## shadow84

sorry, but what is it that Frank have posted?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Damn it man! Why??? I was just talking with my friend CiTraian about the current power cable that you have, and decided I would not give that much money for a power cable.... Now you come with a full line...ooooo...my poor wallet...
> BTW is there any review with the Venom power cable?


 
  The Venom power cable i have now will remain my top of the line, the ones i will be releasing will be cheaper options.
   
  No reviews reviews of my Venom power cable under the Toxic brand, that i know of.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Silver Widow IEM cable,*
   
  
   
*and the second batch of IEM cables, shipping tomorrow.*


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *Silver Widow IEM cable,*
> 
> 
> 
> *and the second batch of IEM cables, shipping tomorrow.*


 
   
  What customs are those?


----------



## iamdacow

Quote: 





cryok95 said:


> What customs are those?


 

 By the logo, Unique melody


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cryok95 said:


> What customs are those?


 
  Any CIEM that take the standard pins, both recessed and non recessed.


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Any CIEM that take the standard pins, both recessed and non recessed.


 
   
  I meant, what UM Customs are you using personally? Haha..


----------



## Staal

Hey, is that Silver Widow IEM cable for the person I think it is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Also, what are the black cables? There's 3 of them in the photo.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





staal said:


> Hey, is that Silver Widow IEM cable for the person I think it is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yours already went out on Friday my good man. I typed out a long review for you to publish also.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cryok95 said:


> I meant, what UM Customs are you using personally? Haha..


 
  Sorry dude, i am half asleep, i was sure i could see "for" at the end, but not it has mysteriously disappeared, even from my quote. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  That there is my wonderful UM Miracles, i tried half a dozen demo pairs before deciding on these finally, they sound amazing, and with the Widow, damn.


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yours already went out on Friday my good man. I typed out a long review for you to publish also.


 
   
  Could you send it as a digital file? Much easier to copy+paste rather than having to type what it says on the paper.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





staal said:


> Could you send it as a digital file? Much easier to copy+paste rather than having to type what it says on the paper.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Question...is there a big sound difference between the black widow 22awg and the 8wire black widows? And whats price of the 8 wire versions..are they also 22 awg? So many questions..


----------



## Joe-Siow

toxic cables said:


> Sorry dude, i am half asleep, i was sure i could see "for" at the end, but not it has mysteriously disappeared, even from my quote. :confused_face_2:
> 
> That there is my wonderful UM Miracles, i tried half a dozen demo pairs before deciding on these finally, they sound amazing, and with the Widow, damn.




A fellow Miracle user! 

Haha

Yes, Miracle sounds amazingly balanced, with a breathtaking soundstage and treble performance.


----------



## maguire

Aaarrggghhh, Me Hearties......My Miracles is salivating.......them's Silver Widows...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Aaarrggghhh, Me Hearties......My Miracles is salivating.......them's Silver Widows...


 
  Your Widows have have also gone out last week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I am posting the second batch of IEM cables today.


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sorry dude, i am half asleep, i was sure i could see "for" at the end, but not it has mysteriously disappeared, even from my quote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I love the miracles too! Unfortunately i am leaving portable audio so i sold mine 
   
  They did sound lovely.. exceptional to say the least.


----------



## maguire

Sensational news, so them's Widows are on the way.....Thanks Frank.
   
  Cryok95......You can always get them again IF you returns to portable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cryok95 said:


> I love the miracles too! Unfortunately i am leaving portable audio so i sold mine
> 
> They did sound lovely.. exceptional to say the least.


 
  So what do you have now.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Sensational news, so them's Widows are on the way.....Thanks Frank.
> 
> Cryok95......You can always get them again IF you returns to portable.


 
  They sure are, if you need me to write you a review to post, do let me know.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Question...is there a big sound difference between the black widow 22awg and the 8wire black widows? And whats price of the 8 wire versions..are they also 22 awg? So many questions..


 
  There is indeed an improvement with the 8 wire version, the 8 wire Scorpion rocks, how much of an improvement i will leave to you guys to post.
   
  I have not worked out the pricing yet, once i do, i will post a list and pricing of all my cables.
   
  The final version of the 26 and 22AWG White Widow, will be here in little over a week.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





citraian said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a cable for my LCD-2 rev 3 but I have no idea which one. Can someone describe the sound difference between the stock cable, Scorpion cable, Viper cable and Silver Poison cable?


 
  Guys, this guy really wants to buy some cables and he does not know what to buy. Let's help him on emptying his wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  He read the reviews as I did before buying the SIlver Widow, but he didn't find anything about the differences between the copper and silver toxic cables.


----------



## Staal

Currently listening to the 1964-V3 with the Silver Widow. Damn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Doesn't make much sense to use such an expensive cable with a set of budget CIEMs, but my Heir 6.A LE has yet to arrive. Very curious to learn how the 6.A sounds with the Silver Widow. 
   
  That Toxic Cables y-splitter looks really good by the way.


----------



## maguire

Staal how'd you score the 6.A's??? Thems on the extinct list.......


----------



## Staal

A while back "The Wizard" announced that they had found 5 more sets of drivers for the 6.A. Having talked to Project86 about them they seemed to be what I'm currently looking for in a monitor, so I jumped on them right away.
   
  I think there's only a total of 15 sets out there counting the 5 new ones, so I figured it was better to get a set now and sell them again if they don't fit the bill rather than forever wonder about the one that got away..


----------



## maguire

Only problem I chose the cheapest postage possible......so hopefully coming sometime soon 2013......by Rickshaw....


----------



## Cryok95

toxic cables said:


> So what do you have now.




A mere HD600 and a modded bottlehead crack amp 

I could always use those silver widows on the hd600 hehe


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





staal said:


> Currently listening to the 1964-V3 with the Silver Widow. Damn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Good for you, enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I wish I had my SWs already...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> There is indeed an improvement with the 8 wire version, the 8 wire Scorpion rocks, how much of an improvement i will leave to you guys to post.
> 
> I have not worked out the pricing yet, once i do, i will post a list and pricing of all my cables.
> 
> The final version of the 26 and 22AWG White Widow, will be here in little over a week.


 

 cool...so a 8 wire black widows 22AWG with black french silk sleeving is possible? so inviting! and i just got myself a regular black widow 22awg..damn...frank..ur to much..i still need to post a review ..but just got the music 2gether that i wanna use to do my review...damn..this is hard work! preparing a review..
   
  but still...the copper venom and silver venom (both with retangular wires) are ur top cables right frank?


----------



## KimChee

I found a cable that I like better than my Toxic Cables Scorpion..it's a DIY Toxic Cables Silver Poison.  It's Cogs and Gears cable-I resoldered the plugs to Westone, since he had Triple Fi pins.  It really is a great sounding cable, and has taken my JH16 to a new level.  The level of detail is amazing, without sounding too clean or silibant, while still retaining that great bass.  Now my Triple Fi 10 gets my Scorpion cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I think I'm going to recable my Fostex with Toxic's SPC cable now.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> I found a cable that I like better than my Toxic Cables Scorpion..it's a DIY Toxic Cables Silver Poison.  It's Cogs and Gears cable-I resoldered the plugs to Westone, since he had Triple Fi pins.  It really is a great sounding cable, and has taken my JH16 to a new level.  The level of detail is amazing, without sounding too clean or silibant, while still retaining that great bass.  Now my Triple Fi 10 gets my Scorpion cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That's to be expected, The Scorpion is my cheapest cable but by no means a slouch when it comes to performance, the Silver Poison is better and it's no surprise that you would prefer it.
   
  If you think the level of detail is amazing, just wait till you get to try the Silver Widow.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> cool...so a 8 wire black widows 22AWG with black french silk sleeving is possible? so inviting! and i just got myself a regular black widow 22awg..damn...frank..ur to much..i still need to post a review ..but just got the music 2gether that i wanna use to do my review...damn..this is hard work! preparing a review..
> 
> but still...the copper venom and silver venom (both with retangular wires) are ur top cables right frank?


 
  The RC-4 "Copper Venom" in my opinion is the best cable for the HD800, but i would not say it's my top cable for all the headphones. If you are looking for thunderous bass, the RC-4 is for you. With the HD800, it's a perfect match.


----------



## kyoshiro

I should start taking some pictures of the cables I made with them wires but they all have been interconnects and lent out to my colleauge loloolololol  
  which also brings me to another problem, since i have been using them to make 3 wire/4 wire/6 wire/8 wire interconnect, I have ran out of length to make darn headphone cables 
  Guess I'll throw in some lengthy orders sometime soon!


----------



## Toxic Cables

I just caught a glimpse of my solder pot when i was walking past, have a look at this.
   
  This is the pot i use for the Silver Widow to burn the litz insulation off, as the wires are really fine, and due to the high temperature of the solder in the put, the tip of the wires do melt off a little. It looks like the high gold content from the melted wire is depositing at the surface.
   
  I use a separate pot for the Black Widow.
   
  
   
   
  The dark patches are holes in the surface, not dirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and the orange is flux that is used to help burn away the insulation.
   
  I find it fascinating, how it has all gathered at the top, i clean the top off after each wire and did not notice it when making the cables, so my guess would be the it gathered at the top while the solder cooled.


----------



## longbowbbs

http://www.metaldetector.com/garrett-deluxe-gold-pan-kit?gdftrk=gdfV22298_a_7c1321_a_7c5723_a_7c1651400
   
  I will be right over!


----------



## Cryok95

toxic cables said:


> I just caught a glimpse of my solder pot when i was walking past, have a look at this.
> 
> This is the pot i use for the Silver Widow to burn the litz insulation off, as the wires are really fine, and due to the high temperature of the solder in the put, the tip of the wires do melt off a little. It looks like the high gold content from the melted wire is depositing at the surface.
> 
> ...




After you are done with the solder pot, I'll take it off your hands for free and even provide you with a new pot. LOL.

That's really amazing. Absolute proof to everybody that your wires are the REAL deal.

I have a weakness for gold


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *A full line of Toxic Cables power cables, to add to my existing Venom power cable,  coming soon,*


 
   
  Ok now you have gotten my attention. Am in need of 9 Australian type of plugs, do you supply or not supply? That is the question.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Ok now you have gotten my attention. Am in need of 9 Australian type of plugs, do you supply or not supply? That is the question.


 
  Unfortunately i don't sell power plugs on their own.


----------



## bible100

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Your Widows have have also gone out last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  My Black Widow in Cotton sleeving too Franck... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## DamageInc77

I did a sort of review-esque rambling about Toxic Cables yesterday.
   
  I talk about the Viper/SPC and the Copper/Silver Hybrid. I am sorry about the number of "umm"s in the video. I had been up for quite a lot longer than usual and I was not at full brain capacity.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Unfortunately i don't sell power plugs on their own.


 
  Do you know where I can get similar one's besides the too expensive Furutech one's that is compatible with the Australian power ports?


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *Silver Widow IEM cable,*
> 
> 
> 
> *and the second batch of IEM cables, shipping tomorrow.*


 
  You will make a few head fiers happy Hope mine is in there as well


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





bible100 said:


> My Black Widow in Cotton sleeving too Franck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It's just IEM cables that have gone out in the recent batch, i am just finishing of a dealer order placed 3 months ago and should start on a batch of Headphone cables tonight, if you would like to email or PM me with date of order, i can tell you if your cable will be in this batch.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Do you know where I can get similar one's besides the too expensive Furutech one's that is compatible with the Australian power ports?


 
  Not similar, no. Only the Furutech.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> You will make a few head fiers happy Hope mine is in there as well


 
  Yours will ship this week, so far it's just the IEM cables that have nothing else with them that have gone out, small interconnects don't take long to make, i will do them tomorrow, hopefully have most smaller IEM cable orders shipped by the end of the week.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yours will ship this week, so far it's just the IEM cables that have nothing else with them that have gone out, small interconnects don't take long to make, i will do them tomorrow, hopefully have most smaller IEM cable orders shipped by the end of the week.


 
  No problem, I can only imagine how busy you are. Take care:
   
  I just got paid, so might sent more money your way: Still need a balanced cable and a few adapters


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> The RC-4 "Copper Venom" in my opinion is the best cable for the HD800, but i would not say it's my top cable for all the headphones. If you are looking for thunderous bass, the RC-4 is for you. With the HD800, it's a perfect match.



I meant best cable for he500  soooo.. Is the copper venom best choice for he500? In ur opinion ofcourse  with other words ..which cable u would choose for ur he500 as ur reference cable? 
Am looking for a perfectly balanced cable...low highs mids...so..like the black widow 22awg i have now..BUT A league higher!!!!!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> I did a sort of review-esque rambling about Toxic Cables yesterday.
> 
> I talk about the Viper/SPC and the Copper/Silver Hybrid. I am sorry about the number of "umm"s in the video. I had been up for quite a lot longer than usual and I was not at full brain capacity.


 
   
  Nice video DamageInc77. Glad to see another example of Frank's service. I found that my cables have no microphonics. That, for me, is another plus for Toxic Cables!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> I did a sort of review-esque rambling about Toxic Cables yesterday.
> 
> I talk about the Viper/SPC and the Copper/Silver Hybrid. I am sorry about the number of "umm"s in the video. I had been up for quite a lot longer than usual and I was not at full brain capacity.


 
  Thanks for posting the video, really appreciate it, and i am extremely sorry again for the 2 problems you encountered, first the inconsistent braid and then the wrong channels, i have never had these mistakes with any other customers cables before and i done it twice with your order, which i am extremely sorry for. Just one of those orders that keeps going wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Hope you will enjoy the cables for a long time to come, if you experience any further problems, please let me know, i am always here to make things right.


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Nice video DamageInc77. Glad to see another example of Frank's service. I found that my cables have no microphonics. That, for me, is another plus for Toxic Cables!


 
  My cables have no microphonics. I might have used the wrong word. My brain had been very fatigued at the point of recording.


----------



## longbowbbs

Microphonics is just another consideration with any cable. Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks for posting the video, really appreciate it, and i am extremely sorry again for the 2 problems you encountered, first the inconsistent braid and then the wrong channels, i have never had these mistakes with any other customers cables before and i done it twice with your order, which i am extremely sorry for. Just one of those orders that keeps going wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Stop the presses... Frank is human after all
   
  I mean Frank does not sleep and rumor has it he does not need food and he does not have blood but a greenish toxin running through is veins.Joking aside I have a question not sure if I should PM you or just put it out here.
   
  currently setting up a small Balanced portable set up. Running my X1050 or F807 through a RSA protector.*  not sure what cable to get for my HD25's/momentums (Silver or Copper)
  * I know the Sr-71B is better but I prefer the battery life and size of the Protector
   
  Side note or would the balanced set up work better with EIM's (Have a spare set of heir 3.ai)


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote:  





> not sure what cable to get for my HD25's/momentums (Silver or Copper)


 
   
  This is an interesting point because it is one thing to get better performance but at what price vs the original headphones?
   
  I always wonder how much should the mod max out at relative to the device's original cost?


----------



## chesterljh

i realise something...does post number 2000 get anything?? haha


----------



## longbowbbs

Yes..You get the opportunity to buy 2 cables for each headphone you own!  Very Fortunate indeed!


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I meant best cable for he500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Silver Widow of course.


----------



## B[van]

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> not sure what cable to get for my HD25's/momentums (Silver or Copper)
> * I know the Sr-71B is better but I prefer the battery life and size of the Protector


 
   
  I'm going for a Silver Poison single entry style... But mine's an amperior and I think it could do with abit of extention upwards and some body in the vocals


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





b[van] said:


> I'm going for a Silver Poison single entry style... But mine's an amperior and I think it could do with abit of extention upwards and some body in the vocals


 
  my bad... i ment the amperior


----------



## hifimanrookie

lpp6 said:


> Silver Widow of course. :wink_face:



I have a feeling the silver widow would be a. Biton thebright side with my he500.. I have a feeling frank will advice the 8 wire black widow 22awg (if he makes such a cable) or the humongous rc4 copper venom..  to be honest..i cant imagine a cable sounding better then my black widows 22awg i now have since a week or so..with my he500


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





chesterljh said:


> i realise something...does post number 2000 get anything?? haha


 
   
  Fear not comrade, frank has contacted me to offer me a free white widow cable.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I have a feeling the silver widow would be a. Biton thebright side with my he500.. I have a feeling frank will advice the 8 wire black widow 22awg (if he makes such a cable) or the humongous rc4 copper venom..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Um... well, I have the 8 wire 22awg Black Widow on order for my LCD-2. I started with an 8 wire 24awg + black sleeve and later changed it to 22awg and no sleeve. As far as I know, this cable is going to be pretty big, as Frank has to use different (i.e. bigger) connectors because his standard connectors won't fit. Frank told me that my order is part of the current batch of cables he's making right now, so the wait will be over soon! I will then post pictures and my first impressions. My goal is to keep the LCD-2's sound signature and just enhance overall sound quality. I don't need sparklier highs and bla bla, all I want is more of the same sound! The Audeze stock cable is copper, and the Black Widow is copper INSANITY, so I guess I'm on the right track...


----------



## lightningfarron

my toxic cable had finally arrived. burning in the cable now


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I meant best cable for he500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I have never tried the RC-4 with the HE-500 so i honestly could not tell you, i felt the Black Widow paired very well with them, so does the SP and SW. There is only so much improvement a cable can make, even though it pains me to say it, as i would love to take more money off you, you might want to consider looking in to other headphones. LCD-3 maybe, then you can buy a cable for those from me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> No problem, I can only imagine how busy you are. Take care:
> 
> I just got paid, so might sent more money your way: Still need a balanced cable and a few adapters


 
  Always happy to take more money, so don't take too long


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





chesterljh said:


> i realise something...does post number 2000 get anything?? haha


 
  Absolutely, just tell me what you think they should get, and i will send you the invoice for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  This thread is growing fast.
   
  Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Stop the presses... Frank is human after all
> 
> I mean Frank does not sleep and rumor has it he does not need food and he does not have blood but a greenish toxin running through is veins.Joking aside I have a question not sure if I should PM you or just put it out here.


 
  Everyone needs food, as you can see, i have a whole stash of it.


----------



## Paul Graham

Well its no wonder Frank, Your cables are of the highest caliber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  While Im in this thread gracing you all with my presence lol...
  Frank, My Toxic friend, What's the score on Tonearm recables???
  Namely the Rega RB300???
   
  Wont be yet, Im just getting some ideas mate lol


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Well its no wonder Frank, Your cables are of the highest caliber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I do sell Tonearm cables on my eBay store currently, i also have a few new releases lined up. I can also recable them, and done a few to date.


----------



## Paul Graham

This is good to know for future preference. Thanks Frank


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I have never tried the RC-4 with the HE-500 so i honestly could not tell you, i felt the Black Widow paired very well with them, so does the SP and SW. There is only so much improvement a cable can make, even though it pains me to say it, as i would love to take more money off you, you might want to consider looking in to other headphones. LCD-3 maybe, then you can buy a cable for those from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for ur honest reply...yeah i probably will end up with a he6 , lcd3 or even a stax sr007..


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have never tried the RC-4 with the HE-500 so i honestly could not tell you, i felt the Black Widow paired very well with them, so does the SP and SW. There is only so much improvement a cable can make, even though it pains me to say it, as i would love to take more money off you, you might want to consider looking in to other headphones. LCD-3 maybe, then you can buy a cable for those from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for your honesty. Yes, cables do make an improvement, but there's a limit.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Thanks for your honesty. Yes, cables do make an improvement, but there's a limit.


 
  it is always a sum of the parts. So if your Source is not very good or your headphones are below par you will not gain much by adding new cables. or at least the impact will be less.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> it is always a sum of the parts. So if your Source is not very good or your headphones are below par you will not gain much by adding new cables. or at least the impact will be less.


 
  That's what I mean. Even if you have a world class system you will reach a point where no cable can make an improvement - because of technical limits, and limits of your aural perception.


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> That's what I mean. Even if you have a world class system you will reach a point where no cable can make an improvement - because of technical limits, and limits of your aural perception.



I agree...yes..probably..but i have a feeling my heavenly sounding black widows 22 awg is still not the best my rig needs... Damn..if i only had the budget to buy the 8 wire black widows 22awg and the rc4 copper venom


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I agree...yes..probably..but i have a feeling my heavenly sounding black widows 22 awg is still not the best my rig needs... Damn..if i only had the budget to buy the 8 wire black widows 22awg and the rc4 copper venom


 
  It is always a balancing act. In addition the sound signature changes with different componants.Even if you have a hi end Source, hi end amp and hi end  headphones it does not mean that they will sound good together.
   
  I suppose that is why we like this hobby so much since we can and will always tweak our systems. For me personally I am after a good sound signature while maintaining a compact and durable rig.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I have a 6ft 24AWG Scorpion IEM cable, can be cut down to a shorter length, if anyone wants it for 60% off, give me a shout.
   
  Gone.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have a 6ft 24AWG Scorpion IEM cable, can be cut down to a shorter length, if anyone wants it for 60% off, give me a shout.


 
  count me in


----------



## Cryok95

toxic cables said:


> I have a 6ft 24AWG Scorpion IEM cable, can be cut down to a shorter length, if anyone wants it for 60% off, give me a shout.
> 
> Gone.




Now how did I miss such a deal!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> count me in


 
  Replied to your PM.


----------



## gidion27

Thanks Frank. I am really thrilled and it is a joy to work with you. Cheers
  G


----------



## chesterljh

ouch!!! i missed a deal and i got a invoice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  just joking...frank! i pmed you but i havent got your reply! =(


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Thanks for ur honest reply...yeah i probably will end up with a he6 , lcd3 or even a stax sr007..


 

 Give me a shout before you throw away your HE-500 Black Widows once you have moved on to better headphones.


----------



## bible100

toxic cables said:


> I do sell Tonearm cables on my eBay store currently, i also have a few new releases lined up. I can also recable them, and done a few to date.



Could you make phono also with the more thin toxic wires?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





bible100 said:


> Could you make phono also with the more thin toxic wires?


 
  I can indeed.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





chesterljh said:


> ouch!!! i missed a deal and i got a invoice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Don't see a PM from you, could you send it again please.


----------



## bible100

Black Widow received today !!!
   
  Poison spreads like a lightning. Look to my hand just a few minutes after putting the toxic wristband : 
   

   
  Awesome, no ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But main is here : Veuve noire dans son fourreau de coton noir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
   
  New big splitter inside :
   

   
   
  First hour of listening done, sounds pretty nice, good work Franck 
   
  heu... well fisrt part of my review will be next friday.


----------



## Hachiko

Bloop. Nevermind. Delete.


----------



## hifimanrookie

bible100 said:


> Black Widow received today !!!
> 
> Poison spreads like a lightning. Look to my hand just a few minutes after putting the toxic wristband :
> 
> ...



Wow..beautiful..r those the regular black widows 22awg or the 8 wire versions? As am thinkin in selling my black widows 22awg and get myself those 8 wire black widows 22awg version in black silk sleeving


----------



## bible100

Mine is 24 AWG but I"m not expert in black widow class but i remember Franck written :
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 
 *PRE ORDER PRICE*
  
 *Black Widow 24AWG Cotton (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in black cotton jacket,Cryo)*
  
 *Starting at £120 6ft and £140 8ft.*
  
 *Black* *Widow 22AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in Clear PE/Cryo)*
  
 *Starting at £120 6ft and £140 8ft.*
  
 *Black Widow French Silk 24/22AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in Fench Silk Jacket/Cryo) *The only high purity OCC/Cryo French Silk cable on the market.
  
 [size=small]*Starting at £165 for 6ft and £185.*[/size]


----------



## hifimanrookie

bible100 said:


> Mine is 24 AWG but I"m not expert in black widow class but i remember Franck written :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know this price list..the 8wire pricing is still not ackknowledged yet by frank..


----------



## Benjamin6264

I just made my first cable out of Toxic 7N silver + 1% gold wire. I can't wait to test it with my HE-6.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Wow..beautiful..r those the regular black widows 22awg or the 8 wire versions? As am thinkin in selling my black widows 22awg and get myself those 8 wire black widows 22awg version in black silk sleeving


 
  Those are the 24AWG Cotton sleeved Widow.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





bible100 said:


> Black Widow received today !!!
> 
> Poison spreads like a lightning. Look to my hand just a few minutes after putting the toxic wristband :
> 
> ...


 
  Glad they arrived safely. Thanks for posting, really appreciate it.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I know this price list..the 8wire pricing is still not ackknowledged yet by frank..


 

 That would be pointless... Imagine Frank telling us the pricing of ALL possible combinations - the list would have no end! If you want more conductors, different plugs/connectors or whatever, just talk to him directly.


----------



## Thesoundman

So far this day has started amazingly. Its snowing here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my tf10 vipers (SPC) arrived! I hope to do a proper review in a week or so if I can find the time after at least 100 hours listening but first impressions are great. The cable is light, I can't find a single flaw anywhere and it looks amazing. Initial listening impressions after around an hour so far are good but still needs a burn-in. An important thing for me was that the sound sig of the tf10s was kept roughly the same with slightly more oomph (yh, using the technical terms) and the viper has done this exceptionally well. The mids are much clearer and a little bit more forward without losing the fun sound I love so much about them. The treble seems to me to be slightly less sparkly but more detailed but the biggest improvement to my ears is the bass and transition to low mids. I found myself frustrated at times by how with bass heavy tracks the bass would bleed into the sub mids but that is gone. Also the detail and clarity of the bass has improved dramatically without becoming more or less powerful. Its just much clearer. However these are just initial impressions and I'll hopefully write again after more listening and a good burn in but so far they are looking good and sounding even better.
   
  EDITED


----------



## bible100

Sounds good. Is it your first Toxic cable ?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





thesoundman said:


> So far this day has started amazingly. Its snowing here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I think you mean Viper  thanks for posting your thoughts.


----------



## Thesoundman

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I think you mean Viper  thanks for posting your thoughts.


 
  Quite so. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Thesoundman

Quote: 





bible100 said:


> Sounds good. Is it your first Toxic cable ?


 
  Yep. Was sceptical at first but got to say, very happy with the purchase and most definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sold.


----------



## elbandito

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have a new 6ft 24AWG Scorpion TF10 cable with black connectors, if anyone is interested, usually £100 for 4ft, £50 for this cable. I can cut it shorter for you.
> 
> Currently has no jack on it, so can terminate with plug of your choice.
> 
> First person to to reply to this post and confirm, gets it.


 
  who's the lucky guy?
  wished i have a decent cans for these cables


----------



## maguire

Received my Silver Widow IEM Cable.
   
  My Miracles cant stop singing, its given them  I believe a tighter beefier bottom end and those who think the Miracle has no bass.....Well ....
  And Man,  the the detail these things are producing....I gave them a few hours of burn in, as when I first tried it was bass monster.....Now fully opened up with the sound I was describing earlier.
  I have tried i don't know....around 7 different cables since Ive had the Miracle,
  sure she's had flings with one or two
  But now she's in love...........................
  Thanks Frank, this is easily the best cable I have ever bought.
  The workmanship is Tip Top......You Rock Dude......


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Received my Silver Widow IEM Cable.
> 
> My Miracles cant stop singing, its given them  I believe a tighter beefier bottom end and those who think the Miracle has no bass.....Well ....
> And Man,  the the detail these things are producing....I gave them a few hours of burn in, as when I first tried it was bass monster.....Now fully opened up with the sound I was describing earlier.
> ...


 
  Now, that's what i like to hear, i know you have a bunch of other IEM cables, so this is great news. Glad you like it Stan, and thanks for posting your thoughts.


----------



## maguire

Only too happy Frank....Especially when something is this good......Mate their a work of art....


----------



## longbowbbs

Current picture of the Toxic home rig.....


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Current picture of the Toxic home rig.....



I pm'ed frank for a one of a kind cable..damn..i am toxicated!!! No help for me now...
Nice pic by the way!!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I pm'ed frank for a one of a kind cable..damn..i am toxicated!!! No help for me now...
> Nice pic by the way!!


 
  I can see it now...a braid of 37 cables all of different varieties and in a rainbow of silk colored sleeves! All Litz, of course!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I can see it now...a braid of 37 cables all of different varieties and in a rainbow of silk colored sleeves! All Litz, of course!



Nope..but i willgive u a hint..it has to be fully litz copper wired..as i love how my black widow 22awg sounds


----------



## Paul Graham

How do you like the DacMagic Longbow?
  I ask as I have its baby brother , The DacMagic 100.
  I know you're not using it there but whats the headphone amp on it like???


----------



## longbowbbs

I like the DM+ very much. I used the HP amp for several months before I made the jump the the CSP2+. The Wolfson Chips are very smooth and as a stand alone HP amp it is sold for the price. It is interesting to see how many people have the DM+ with strong systems considering the cost is very reasonable. You would need to drop a lot more money to really move up IMHO....


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I like the DM+ very much. I used the HP amp for several months before I made the jump the the CSP2+. The Wolfson Chips are very smooth and as a stand alone HP amp it is sold for the price. It is interesting to see how many people have the DM+ with strong systems considering the cost is very reasonable. You would need to drop a lot more money to really move up IMHO....


 
   
  Sorry Frank for this slight threadjack btw lol...
   
  Longbow, I made a Cambridge Audio Owners thread somewhere the other day...
  EDIT - Ah here it is ...
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/644222/cambridge-audio-owners-unite
  I have to say Im a bit of a CA fanboy. 
  The Wolfson chips do indeed sound very smooth, A nice warmth but still very clean and detailed 
  Yet not too bright.....
   
  If you know what I mean?? lol.


----------



## Joe-Siow

maguire said:


> Received my Silver Widow IEM Cable.
> 
> My Miracles cant stop singing, its given them  I believe a tighter beefier bottom end and those who think the Miracle has no bass.....Well ....
> And Man,  the the detail these things are producing....I gave them a few hours of burn in, as when I first tried it was bass monster.....Now fully opened up with the sound I was describing earlier.
> ...




PICTURES!!!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Nope..but i willgive u a hint..it has to be fully litz copper wired..as i love how my black widow 22awg sounds


 
   
  It's another Black Widow, but it probably has more conductors... more than 8, I guess  am I right? I don't know if Frank has got even bigger wire in stock, so it could also be thicker than 22awg...


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> It's another Black Widow, but it probably has more conductors... more than 8, I guess  am I right? I don't know if Frank has got even bigger wire in stock, so it could also be thicker than 22awg...



Maybe  didnt get a replyfrom him yet


----------



## maguire

Here's A quick pic  Toxic Cables Silver Widow & UM  Miracles..... For Joe.......


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Frank is really busy, it may take a while!


----------



## DarknightDK

Great to see the silver widows finally shipping. still waiting for mine


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> Frank is really busy, it may take a while!



I know he is..am not worried and not in a hurry


----------



## Paul Graham

Its worth the wait though 
  Actually for me its perfect at the moment as it gives me time to put more money back for a bulk order of sorts.


----------



## nigeljames

I have two silver widows ordered.
   
  Still about 3-4 weeks to go though.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Here's A quick pic  Toxic Cables Silver Widow & UM  Miracles..... For Joe.......


 
   
  Gorgeous Maguire!  Lovin my Silver Widows right now as I peruse the forums. Are you using your SLI-80 as you primary home HP amp? I love that amp for both HP and speakers!


----------



## Joe-Siow

maguire said:


> Here's A quick pic  Toxic Cables Silver Widow & UM  Miracles..... For Joe.......




Christ, that is properly beautiful. 
Is it thicker than the usual SP?
And how does it sound compared to SP?


----------



## gidion27

Waiting is always the annoying part. However it makes to moment they arrive just that little bit more exciting


----------



## Ryujen

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Waiting is always the annoying part. However it makes to moment they arrive just that little bit more exciting


 
   
  It's even more infuriating when it gets lost during shipping. Fortunately, Frank was very kind and offered to replace them. 
   
And with that, the wait continues.......


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





ryujen said:


> It's even more infuriating when it gets lost during shipping. Fortunately, Frank was very kind and offered to replace them.
> 
> And with that, the wait continues.......


 
  feel sorry for you. Fingers crossed it does not get lost a second time. On the bright side there will be a few custom officers enjoying great tunes through some great cables


----------



## GSARider

Needing a new cable for my hd800's, awaiting a response from Frank...


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





ryujen said:


> It's even more infuriating when it gets lost during shipping. Fortunately, Frank was very kind and offered to replace them.
> 
> And with that, the wait continues.......


 
   
  I'm patiently waiting too. I keep adding more stuff to my order so it takes longer. It went from one HE6 cable and now its up to 3 cables lol


----------



## Ryujen

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> feel sorry for you. Fingers crossed it does not get lost a second time. On the bright side there will be a few custom officers enjoying great tunes through some great cables


 
  And at that point I'd feel like using those cables to hang those officers instead.


----------



## Ryujen

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I'm patiently waiting too. I keep adding more stuff to my order so it takes longer. It went from one HE6 cable and now its up to 3 cables lol


 
  Tempting isn't it? I could've almost added a Silver Widow or Copper Venom to my order had my conscience not slapped me back to reality. 
  The wait for one cable and a couple of interconnects are already agonising enough for me, not to mention that my initial package went missing. God bless you for being so patient.


----------



## rawrster

I don't mind to be honest. I told Frank no rush and definitely wasn't a rush. I have cables on the headphones I ordered so it's not like they can't be used until the cables come in. It's more for aesthetic and functional purposes. When I get the toxic cables I'll switch to those and the stock cables can be my backup in case something happens.


----------



## KimChee

Heres a pic of my new to me anyway Toxic Cable Silver Poison, great looking cable and best sound of any cable I've ever used.


----------



## maguire

Longbowbbs, SLI-80 is driving my home speakers, just tried my Miracles with it and no hiss. I sold my Grado GS1000 & HF2 so I dint have any large Headphones to go through it.
   
  Joe, after swapping cables so much, I have settled on my ideal setups, so cant swap back & forth between cables as it is no good for the IEM.
  I loved the SP which by the way are on my Merlins now for good. It is indeed a great cable. But I believe the Silver Widow just raises the bar again, if that's possible.... Now whether that's the Litz, extra gold content, thicker cable...I dint know? Longbowbs I think compared both in his review, and it was his review that finally tipped the scales for me to try the SW. My view reflects his comparison. Now I have 2 special cables for my 2 special Customs.
   
  Kimchee, hmmm I love the stuff.......mushketa.......Hey great cable indeed. X2


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> Heres a pic of my new to me anyway Toxic Cable Silver Poison, great looking cable and best sound of any cable I've ever used.


 
  You make that yourself? Nice work.


----------



## ostewart

Pure silver LOD made from toxic cables
   
   

   
  DIY SPC cable
   
   

   

   
   

   
  tighter bass, more forward mids, and better detail and extension in the highs. Toxic cables are the best to work with, flexible and soft.


----------



## Paul Graham

Silver Poison is Epic - 
  Really starting to sound awesome now.


----------



## Toxic Cables

The final color combination chosen for my French Silk sleeving.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Wow..it looks like the skin of a deadly snake


----------



## longbowbbs

Yep





hifimanrookie said:


> Wow..it looks like the skin of a deadly snake


! One bite and your wallet dies....


----------



## Paul Graham

I had to bury my poor wallet weeks ago!


----------



## Kenion

I wonder, where or how do you guys get your silver widow cables from? I can't find it anywhere on the website.
  Really love the look of that "french silk" sleeving!
  I would like to buy one for my HD 800 too


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





kenion said:


> I wonder, where or how do you guys get your silver widow cables from? I can't find it anywhere on the website.
> Really love the look of that "french silk" sleeving!
> I would like to buy one for my HD 800 too


 
  PM frank who is more than happy to sell his fridge... I mean cables.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> PM frank who is more than happy to sell his fridge... I mean cables.


 
  For the right money, i will even sell you my underwear.


----------



## Kenion

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> PM frank who is more than happy to sell his fridge... I mean cables.


 


 Thank's for the help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> For the right money, i will even sell you my underwear.


 

 Well lets keep it at your "cables".. boy.. that sounds wrong too


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> For the right money, i will even sell you my underwear.


 
  made from the same french silk as his cables


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The final color combination chosen for my French Silk sleeving.


 
  Wow! That sure looks awesome. I wasn't sure about the color when you first mentioned it, but I'm glad I was wrong. It's dark, but still two-toned which gives it a more quality look. Nice.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> made from the same french silk as his cables


 
  lol, Ps frank just received the pioson they look and feel O for Awesome., Thanks heaps for the service


----------



## gidion27

Quick family photo


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> For the right money, i will even sell you my underwear.


 
  Frank's underwear may have more gold content than his Piccolino with 7N silver purity so beware.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





...fantastico.....


----------



## hifimanrookie

defqon said:


> Frank's underwear may have more gold content than his Piccolino with 7N silver purity so beware.



Really? Then maybe make a sleeving with his underwear..


----------



## bible100

Received my Mjnorlir today. I could complete first part of my review for Friday.


----------



## Charnwood

Quote: 





bible100 said:


> Received my Mjnorlir today. I could complete first part of my review for Friday.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*New White Widow 26AWG,*
   
   

   
*White Widow 22AWG,*
   
   

   
*22AWG White/Black Widow Hybrid,*
   
   

   
*Also available will be my new White/Silver Widow Hybrid, for those wanting the benefits of my Silver Widow at a cheaper price.*


----------



## hifimanrookie

U have to help me a bit
Silver widow is litz silver wire with gold
Black widow is litz copper wire
What kind f wire is the White widow? is it pure solid silver wire?
Thanks for explanation.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> U have to help me a bit
> Silver widow is litz silver wire with gold
> Black widow is litz copper wire
> What kind f wire is the White widow? is it pure solid silver wire?
> Thanks for explanation.


 
  White Widow is Litz Silver plated Copper.
   
  Stranded silver with no gold is the Anthrax.


----------



## Kenion

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> White Widow is Litz Silver plated Copper.
> 
> Stranded silver with no gold is the Anthrax.


 

 They all look really nice but I wonder which sounds best on a HD 800 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I need a cable that tame the treble/highs a little bit to reduce the sibilance on them.
  Wider soundstage and a little bit more emphasis on the bass over the stock cables would be a nice extra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyone have tried them on this headphone and can recommend one?
  I could be wrong but my guess is copperwire?
   
  Thanks


----------



## hifimanrookie

kenion said:


> They all look really nice but I wonder which sounds best on a HD 800
> I need a cable that tame the treble/highs a little bit to reduce the sibilance on them.
> Wider soundstage and a little bit more emphasis on the bass over the stock cables would be a nice extra
> 
> ...



I have the black widow 22 awg with my he500 and i love the sound..its velvet and full..not bright at all..u could also think about the copper venom..i read here its best cable u can get for a hd800.. But its 300 gbp..but if u want the best..get that one..


----------



## Kenion

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I have the black widow 22 awg with my he500 and i love the sound..its velvet and full..not bright at all..u could also think about the copper venom..i read here its best cable u can get for a hd800.. But its 300 gbp..but if u want the best..get that one..


 
   
  Thank's for your help friend! I will consider the copper venom as a candidate for my next purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Any other suggestions are much appreciated!
   
  - Aww, it's not listed on the shop page either 
   
  Edit:
  Ah, I see now  It's called the "RC-4" and should look like this: http://cdn.head-fi.org/6/64/642033c6_ToxicCableVenom_1.jpeg
  It was mentioned somewhere in this thread.
   
  Now they look like they don't break easily unlike the stock cable.
  My stock cable did tear on one of the thin wire that leads to the right can, just where the wire ends and the jack starts.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kenion said:


> Thank's for your help friend! I will consider the copper venom as a candidate for my next purchase
> Any other suggestions are much appreciated!
> 
> - Aww, it's not listed on the shop page either



The copper venom is stated somwhere on this thread..pm frank directly..am sure he will answer any question u have..


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





kenion said:


> Thank's for your help friend! I will consider the copper venom as a candidate for my next purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Frank's shop page is not up to date, better talk to him directly and tell him what you are looking for, I am sure he will help you to get the best cable for your needs. And his account balance


----------



## Kenion

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Frank's shop page is not up to date, better talk to him directly and tell him what you are looking for, I am sure he will help you to get the best cable for your needs. And his account balance


 
   

 Ha! Thank's mate!
   
  This picture was posted by a member of the forum called "rsung":
  http://s7.directupload.net/images/130123/oszlu4bn.jpg
   
  I've marked the spot where my stock cable failed. - where the plastic isolation broke on one side.
  On the copper venom however it looks like this could never happen.


----------



## Toxic Cables

The Copper Venom is a solid core rectangular wire, unless looked after the wire can break. You could also consider my 18AWG OCC stranded Copper cable, i had HD800 connectors custom made especially for that cable.


----------



## gidion27

Just a quick impression on the cables that I just received.
   
  Frank was kind enough to create the following for me:
   
  two EIM Silver poison cable (one balanced and one with Oyaide jack)
  one mini to mini Silver Poison cable. (Oyaide on both sides)
   
  I am simple blown away with the quality and detail of the cable. Frank is probably cross eyes after braiding so many cables. I used to use the Magnus 1 cables which are pretty fine as well but on a whole I really like the Sp cables. for feel and quality.
   
  They are a no brain-er for a stock cable upgrade. A jump from Magnus to Toxic is less significant but still worth it. In my opinion this cable opens up the sound stage and they are more precise with instrument placement.  
   
  In the next few days I will add a larger review of these fine cables. But for now all I can say 1) Cables do make a difference and 2) these are "O" for Awesome.


----------



## Kenion

Thank you gidion27 for your first impression of the SP cable. Would love to see the review after they have burned in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The Copper Venom is a solid core rectangular wire, unless looked after the wire can break. You could also consider my 18AWG OCC stranded Copper cable, i had HD800 connectors custom made especially for that cable.


 
   
  Thank's for the advice Frank! I guess the Copper Venom is not my cable then as I tend to flex mine a little.
  I'm really looking for a cable that enhances the sound over the stock ones.
  But most importantly doesn't easily tend to break like i've shown on that picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I've got that feeling that my replacement stock cable I got from Sennheiser may break again... :/
  Oh, and the longer the better! 8 ft / 3 meter is good (but not a must).
  I assume you mean that specific cable: http://toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_60&product_id=51 ?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kenion said:


> Thank you gidion27 for your first impression of the SP cable. Would love to see the review after they have burned in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The Venom won't break that easily and is also very flexible, but you do have to make sure to treat them well. I have tested them as far as using it as a skipping rope, with no damage, but it's still a solid core wire and as such, has to be taken care of.
   
  The 18AWG Copper cable, i don't have listed yet.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> The Venom won't break that easily and is also very flexible, but you do have to make sure to treat them well. I have tested them as far as using it as a skipping rope, with no damage, but it's still a solid core wire and as such, has to be taken care of.
> 
> The 18AWG Copper cable, i don't have listed yet.



Skipping rope? Damn ur testing methods are rigorous


----------



## zachchen1996

toxic cables said:


> I have tested them as far as using it as a skipping rope






This is how Frank tests his cables.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Question..hey frank Any plans in making audiophile usb cables also?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> This is how Frank tests his cables.


 
  This made my day ))))))


----------



## Kenion

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> This made my day ))))))


 
   
  Haaaaa ! Mine too!
  Expert testing!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

"Ready for the testing? Remember, a fresh salmon for every ten cables tested!" - "RAAAWR!" - "Great, so let's start..."


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> "Ready for the testing? Remember, a fresh salmon for every ten cables tested!" - "RAAAWR!" - "Great, so let's start..."



Lolz..u guys are even more crazy then me


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Lolz..u guys are even more crazy then me


 
  I highly doubt that.


----------



## Paul Graham

MOOOOOO Hahahaha MOOOOOOO, Moo, Moo, Hahahahaha MOOOOOO...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Uhemm ( Clears throat ) 
   
  Sorry where were we again??


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

They say that in ancient times this used to be the Toxic Cables appreciation thread. But I think that's only a myth! Cables that supposedly improve sound quality... utter nonsense! It has always been about making bears jump and beating a dead horse. Important things, you know...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Hey frank..back to my question  : any plans making usb cables in the near future?


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Hey frank..back to my question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Oh Did you say USB cables???
  Im picturing a lovely Copper Braided USB.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Tell you what would be awesome for those of us using Android devices with portable DAC's............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I sware to all thats holy my entire cables list on my profile will eventually become so infected, 
  It will be 100% Toxic Cables


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Oh Did you say USB cables???
> Im picturing a lovely Copper Braided USB.....
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Bugger, you made me look at your profile and holy cow that is an impressive list. Do you like the recable of your rega?


----------



## Paul Graham

Its not done yet but its a definate so I put it up as a done deal lol!!
  IE I havent got the RB300 Tonearm yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  However I imagine it will sound very tasty indeed!


----------



## hifimanrookie

paul graham said:


> Oh Did you say USB cables???
> Im picturing a lovely Copper Braided USB.....
> Tell you what would be awesome for those of us using Android devices with portable DAC's............
> 
> ...



Yeah me too..i have a feeling one day soon all my cables will be toxicated...


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Would this be what you mean. *


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> *Would this be what you mean. *



Yessssss ....once again u surprise me! why didnt i know u made usb cables as well?  what bank do i have to rob to buy those? What do they cost?..as i think i made a sweet deal on a micromega mydac dac..to complement my ecellent 337...the seller is still thinking whether accepting my offer  ..and for that i need a good usb cable from my laptop to the dac..and soon good rca,s from the dac to my 337..


----------



## Paul Graham

My DACMagic just spoke to me whilst I was listening to some Chris Jones.
  With a voice very similar to Arwen from LOTR she whispered " I must have one of these!! "
  So I told her she'll have to wait but indeed I agree!
  Just to confirm I am NOT on drugs folks!


----------



## preproman

What's the top of the line Pure Silver Cable available that will fit in the HD800 connectors?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





preproman said:


> What's the top of the line Pure Silver Cable available that will fit in the HD800 connectors?


 
  My 18AWG Silver Poison, but would set you back over £1,000.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Yessssss ....once again u surprise me! why didnt i know u made usb cables as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  £230 for 1m.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> My 18AWG Silver Poison, but would set you back over £1,000.


 
   
  For how many Ft. and what kind of 4-pin XLR connector?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





preproman said:


> For how many Ft. and what kind of 4-pin XLR connector?


 
  6ft andNeutrik HD.
   
  You could also opt for an 8 wire Silver Widow.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Lolz..u guys are even more crazy then me


 
  ....Checking the "CRAZY" meter.....Nope...You are still our top crazy! CONGRATS!!


----------



## vigotone

Frank, what do you charge for a lightning LOD cable to connect my iPhone 5 to my Fostex HP-P1 including shipping to the USA?

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## cubasesx

Hi Frank, sent you a pm a couple of days ago about a repair to my Silver Poison iem cable (which is indeed amazing and much missed). 
  
  Any chance of an update please


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cubasesx said:


> Hi Frank, sent you a pm a couple of days ago about a repair to my Silver Poison iem cable (which is indeed amazing and much missed).
> 
> Any chance of an update please.


 
   
  The IEM cable was received. The pins are in a real state, i been told, what did you do to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Will have them returned to you next week.


----------



## cubasesx

toxic cables said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2

Thanks Frank.
I flattened the pins to get them to stay in my Heir 8As. Went a bit to far though and the end of one of the pins broke off in the earpiece. Not a Toxic failure, just my overzealousness!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cubasesx said:


> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Thanks Frank.
> I flattened the pins to get them to stay in my Heir 8As. Went a bit to far though and the end of one of the pins broke off in the earpiece. Not a Toxic failure, just my overzealousness!


 
  No problem, we will get this fixed for you.


----------



## Broken Arrow

Ordered the Sennheiser IE80 OCC Pure 7N Stranded Silver last friday. I wanted to give this cable as a gift but decided to keep it for myself since i also bought the ie80.
   
  I hope the cables are as good as everyone is saying. 
   
  will be using this cable with the ie80 and the samsung Note II.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





broken arrow said:


> Ordered the Sennheiser IE80 OCC Pure 7N Stranded Silver last friday. I wanted to give this cable as a gift but decided to keep it for myself since i also bought the ie80.
> 
> I hope the cables are as good as everyone is saying.
> 
> will be using this cable with the ie80 and the samsung Note II.


 
  So far we have all been very happy with our Toxic purchases!


----------



## preproman

Does anyone use the 8 wire Silver Widow with their HD800s?


----------



## lightningfarron

we are all happy but i dont think our wallet and Frank sleeping time are


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote:


preproman said:


> Does anyone use the 8 wire Silver Widow with their HD800s?


 
  I have not sold any 8 wire HD800 Silver Widow cables yet. I have seen a PM from you, will be replying to PM's later this evening, sorry for the wait.


----------



## Paul Graham

Poison, Headed straight for the ears.....


----------



## longbowbbs

The SP's look great Paul!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> The SP's look great Paul!


 
   
  They sound even better mate!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

I don't know if anyone else has noticed, but this thread is close to 100k views!


----------



## bible100

Quote: 





bible100 said:


> Received my Mjnorlir today. I could complete first part of my review for Friday.


  Quote: 





charnwood said:


>


 
   
  I meant my review is coming by the end of this week 
  MPS3/Sonorus/Mjolnir/Toxic Black Widow/LCD2         inside : miam ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Took photos but so hard to make them beautifull...


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> I don't know if anyone else has noticed, but this thread is close to 100k views!



Yep i noticed..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Received my Sennheiser Momentum today, and can confirm that i am able to now offer cables for these, for all those who have contacted me to ask.
   
  Fantastic sounding headphones for the price, i will add.


----------



## GSARider

What about Amperiors Frank? And what's the damage...?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> What about Amperiors Frank? And what's the damage...?


 
  The Amperior can be done also, i believe i mentioned it a couple of weeks ago. Price will depend on which you want, but they start at £90.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I don't know if anyone else has noticed, but this thread is close to 100k views!


 
  Yeah, and that is just from Hifimanrookie!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Yeah, and that is just from Hifimanrookie!


 
  How can u say that..ur a bad kittycat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This time i am all innocent..well ok..partly innocent..but u too!


----------



## maguire

Are those matching earrings mate........Great combo on.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Poison, Headed straight for the ears.....


 
  How did i miss this. Hope you like them.


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank they just keep sounding better mate.
  p.s. Dont panic I havent forgotten my order etc, Just 
  having to prioritize for a few weeks lol.
  I'll keep you posted.
  pp.s did you order the PB2 in black or champagne?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Frank they just keep sounding better mate.
> p.s. Dont panic I havent forgotten my order etc, Just
> having to prioritize for a few weeks lol.
> I'll keep you posted.
> pp.s did you order the PB2 in black or champagne?


 
  No rush pal, whenever you are ready.
   
  I have a few PB2 arriving next week, i ordered you a champagne.
   
  There is absolutely no rush on the payment, just let me know when you are ready. I will send you the amp next week, you can pay for it when you can, as long as it's within next 4-6 weeks, i don't mind.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> No rush pal, whenever you are ready.
> 
> I have a few PB2 arriving next week, i ordered you a champagne.
> 
> There is absolutely no rush on the payment, just let me know when you are ready. I will send you the amp next week, you can pay for it when you can, as long as it's within next 4-6 weeks, i don't mind.


 
  Awesome! Thanks Frank, 
  I know you probably havent even started yet, But how are the cables coming along?
  And the champagne will be perfect thanks


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Awesome! Thanks Frank,
> I know you probably havent even started yet, But how are the cables coming along?
> And the champagne will be perfect thanks


 
  The cables have not been started on yet, they are still a long way off.


----------



## Paul Graham

No worries Frank


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The Amperior can be done also, i believe i mentioned it a couple of weeks ago. Price will depend on which you want, but they start at £90.


 
  Will you have any ready soon? And do you have any pics?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Will you have any ready soon? And do you have any pics?


 
  I currently do not have time to make any just for picture, i do have orders for half a dozen cables for these, so when i get to those, i will take some picture, might make one early if i get a chance.
   
  You would not believe how busy i am currently. I was walking to the store yesterday and i actually fell asleep twicw while walking in the street 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 good thing i wasn't crossing a road.


----------



## GSARider

Shall wait to see them, in the meantime I have my HD800 cable to look forward too...


----------



## gidion27

I have to say after spending 4 days on a business trip with the EIM Silver Poison cables I can confirm to everybody that I absolutely love them. I run them balanced from my RSA Protector Amp and that is a match made in heaven. Frank you are a genius... >>> I would drop the money just for the build quality let alone for the sound. <<< These cables are god that good
   
  To summaries:
  Sound  yes - Sounds sweet and clear
  Build yes - like no other
  Poison-es yes -  Poisons and kills all other cables in  5 minutes flat


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> I have to say after spending 4 days on a business trip with the EIM Silver Poison cables I can confirm to everybody that I absolutely love them. I run them balanced from my RSA Protector Amp and that is a match made in heaven. Frank you are a genius... >>> I would drop the money just for the build quality let alone for the sound. <<< These cables are god that good
> 
> To summaries:
> Sound  yes - Sounds sweet and clear
> ...


 
  This sounds like one happy camper


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> This sounds like one happy camper


 
   
  Aye, And not the only one dude lol


----------



## hifimanrookie

Just had a finacial mishap..****..now i cant place the order for that special black widows i talked about with frank.. Now i have to wait another month to place it... I hate taxes!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially if they pop out of nowhere and concerns stuff from some years ago..


----------



## gidion27

Am happy camper indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and sorry to hear about taxes. They always sting when you least expect it.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I currently do not have time to make any just for picture, i do have orders for half a dozen cables for these, so when i get to those, i will take some picture, might make one early if i get a chance.
> 
> You would not believe how busy i am currently. I was walking to the store yesterday and i actually fell asleep twicw while walking in the street
> 
> ...


 
  Dude, that is not normal at all. You should get a rest period, are you may regret it in the future. Also I wouldn't want anything happening to you, as I did not receive my cable ) .
   
  I had a similar program as yours since early high school till the my master degree and one day I collapsed (also drank a lot of energy drinks, not so much as you..but still). It took me over an year to get at normal functioning parameters.

 You don't believe it until it happens to you ... but take the easy way and believe it...trust me


----------



## Cryok95

Sleep is always benificial. Try to get at least 5-6 hours of sleep frank


----------



## Paul Graham

They all speak sense you know Frank.
  Take some time out dude. 
  My brother did this once ( Burning the candle at both ends )
  and nearly had a nasty accident in the yard.
  We all love your cables mate but your health takes priority over everything else.
  Sound like a nagging mother don't I? lol
  Take it easy bud


----------



## hifimanrookie

Frank ..come on..fall alseep while walking..u know thats ur body breaking down right? Only ur mind is keeping it working...i only hope u weRe joking saying that...as i know a person who got a physical breakdown..so severe the doc was afraid he wouldnt get to his normal self..but luckaly he did..almost a year it took..he was a workaholic like u and me...sleeping max 4 hours a day... I found a way to rest eventhough i dont sleep for more then 4hours sometimes..u should take a brake frank..or force urself to sleep more..we are all worried about u.. Am sure ur wife must be scared ****less when u told her u fell asleep..mine would make am ultimatum..break my legs or take it slowerfor a while..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well not break..but she would be seriously scary in her ultimatum..for my own good..well..she did a few years back when i got a tumor in my stomach..oops..other story..completely offtopic guys..big oopsie


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks guys, after i finish this current batch of cables, i will most likely take a couple of days off.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks guys, after i finish this current batch of cables, i will most likely take a couple of days off.


 
  Good boy


----------



## Paul Graham

Make it a week mate, Finish up one evening, 
  Take yourself to a quiet little pub for your favourite pint and a nice little dinner. 
  Walk home and breathe in some nice fresh air. 
  Get yaself settled for the night with some nice chilled out music. Nice lay in the next morning then 
  plan your week off accordingly


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Make it a week mate, Finish up one evening,
> Take yourself to a quiet little pub for your favourite pint and a nice little dinner.
> Walk home and breathe in some nice fresh air.
> Get yaself settled for the night with some nice chilled out music. Nice lay in the next morning then
> plan your week off accordingly


 
  And dont forget to spoil ur wife and ur little one with extra attention..as when ur relaxing u have more time for them..and that will relax u even more...makingthem happy.. So u have a win-win situation then..u more energy for making perfect cables and ur family relaxed as ur feeling less tired then..


----------



## maguire

Frank, Just relax mate, orders will still come in you make the best cables out there....People will still be ordering from you.
   
  Your Health comes first.......You need time mate, just step back and leave it for a week. please take this advise from people that care about you.
   
  Your a top fella..........Besides were we gonna get good cables like this from ?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Has anyone had these sleeved after Y-split, any pictures to share, did it affect flexibility by much?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Frank, Just relax mate, orders will still come in you make the best cables out there....People will still be ordering from you.
> 
> Your Health comes first.......You need time mate, just step back and leave it for a week. please take this advise from people that care about you.
> 
> Your a top fella..........Besides were we gonna get good cables like this from ?


 
  Thanks Stan.
   
  Just need to clear the current batch of orders that are really late, then i will take a few days off to relax.
   
  Really appreciate everyone's kind words, it really means a lot, thank you.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks Stan.
> 
> Just need to clear the current batch of orders that are really late, then i will take a few days off to relax.
> 
> Really appreciate everyone's kind words, it really means a lot, thank you.


 
  I hope you will have a great holiday  you sure deserve it.


----------



## Paul Graham

He does indeed!
  Lot of man love in here this week fellas lol


----------



## Kenion

It's hard and extremly dangerous to tame those poisonous snake's all by yourself! Take some time off


----------



## max pl

does Frank send an invoice with the package?  one with the price and such?
   
  if so, i need to contact him.  definitely dont need to get yelled at for buying a $150 dollar cable.  lol.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





max pl said:


> does Frank send an invoice with the package?  one with the price and such?
> 
> if so, i need to contact him.  definitely dont need to get yelled at for buying a $150 dollar cable.  lol.


 
  No invoice is included with the package. All you get with your cable is a plastic bag that it comes in. The customs declaration will say £22 on it, if that helps


----------



## chubbyroaster

Hey Frank, thank you for your work, the cable sounds amazingly, a big progress from the one I use right now; and take a good care of yourself! A big hug from Taiwan.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





chubbyroaster said:


> Hey Frank, thank you for your work, the cable sounds amazingly, a big progress from the one I use right now; and take a good care of yourself! A big hug from Taiwan.


 
  Really glad you like it, enjoy.
   
  Thanks everyone.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Really glad you like it, enjoy.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


 
  And u mr. Workaholic ..listen to ur followers.. Check out for a while..rest well..go to a spa or something.. U will see..it will give u even more ideas and inspiration.. And no answering mails/pm's secretly with ur tablet..put that in ur safe for a week or so... Oops.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Good news..in two months i will be having enough money to let u go wild with ur imagination on a new cable for me


----------



## bible100

As promised to Franck, first part of review of my Black Widow here.
  Can't wait to see White Widow review now, counting on you dan.gheorghe


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> And u mr. Workaholic ..listen to ur followers.. Check out for a while..rest well..go to a spa or something.. U will see..it will give u even more ideas and inspiration.. And no answering mails/pm's secretly with ur tablet..put that in ur safe for a week or so... Oops..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You are suggestion we temporarelly ban Frank for 2 weeks to de-tox.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





bible100 said:


> As promised to Franck, first part of review of my Black Widow here.
> Can't wait to see White Widow review now, counting on you dan.gheorghe


 
  Really nice review bible100. I really wanted to know more about the Black Widow and now I do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry. I have a post reserved for the Silver Widow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I just hope it will be as half as good as yours! 
   
  Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## citraian

Dan, didn't you get the Silver Widow and not the White one?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





citraian said:


> Dan, didn't you get the Silver Widow and not the White one?


 
   
  Thanks man. It seems you know my stuff better than I do ) . I got confused by all the Widows. Yes, I got the Silver Widow.


----------



## Paul Graham

I have a White Widow on the waiting list.
  I'll get a review up as and when.


----------



## longbowbbs

I still think White Widow sounds like a Billy Idol song....


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I still think White Widow sounds like a Billy Idol song....


 
   
  Come to think of it I have to agree.


----------



## noobzpro

wooot this is so exciting cant wait for him to reply so i can order my cables!! will definitely give a review of them!


----------



## ostewart

Just ordering some toxic cables copper cable for my next IEM cable, when I'm rich I will make a pure silver one.


----------



## catchthefish

Hi I am thinking about doing my first cable upgrade for my IE-80s. I would welcome any thoughts on differences in SQ between the SPCs or straight Silvers as currently listed in the Toxic Ebay shop. 

My sources are 320 MP3s from one of Samsung Galaxy S3, Nokia N8 or iPod either directly or via "The Blackbird" SR-71A.

Any help appreciated. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





catchthefish said:


> Hi I am thinking about doing my first cable upgrade for my IE-80s. I would welcome any thoughts on differences in SQ between the SPCs or straight Silvers as currently listed in the Toxic Ebay shop.
> 
> My sources are 320 MP3s from one of Samsung Galaxy S3, Nokia N8 or iPod either directly or via "The Blackbird" SR-71A.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice looking setup! 
  I would highly recommend Franks Silver Poison for a start. Fantastic re-cable ( I have the IE8's. )
  Couldn't recommend Toxic Cables enough bud 
  p.s. Ask Frank about an LOD for the iPod. 
  They do make all the difference.


----------



## ostewart

Yes SPC is slightly more detailed and brighter than copper, pure silver even more so but should sound excellent with the IE80 but are more expensive. I usually go with SPC as it has the best of both copper and silver, and the price of course. Toxic cables are excellent, also a LOD does make a difference, if your interested in a LOD check out the classified in my SIG.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> Yes SPC is slightly more detailed and brighter than copper, pure silver even more so


 
  I find my SPC to brighter then my Silver wires.


----------



## Paul Graham

While you're about Frank...
  I know you're busy so just a quicky...
  Can you let me know when to roughly expect delivery of the PB2 please?
  And have you still got my address?


----------



## ostewart

Thanks frank, interesting, love your cables!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> While you're about Frank...
> I know you're busy so just a quicky...
> Can you let me know when to roughly expect delivery of the PB2 please?
> And have you still got my address?


 
  I received a new delivery today, PM me your address and i will get it sent.


----------



## Swimsonny

Recabled my D2000 with some Toxic Cable and it is great!
  
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
 Salvaged the denon Y-split and stuck it on and check out my dads twists at the top which go the opposite way, i think these are no pretty sexy considering they are also lawton modded inside


----------



## ruffra

Hi,
  just to say Frank made me a special cable for my Philips X1 headphones a little while ago .   He is a busy man and I had to wait a while for it but it was so worth the wait.  
  At least this thread  on Head-Fi understands what "better" cables can do to headphone listening over stock. This particular combination of Cryo treated Litz woven High purity silver plated copper makes a massive difference over the stock Philips supplied cable without putting the 3.5mm jack socket under strain ( Which is a problem)
  The upper mids and top end were opened up fully giving the Philips full reign over the music rather than the filtered sound I was getting with stock( which I listened to for just a full 5 minutes recently before binning).
  I fully endorse Toxic cable  for the quality and sound improvement it has given me.  I have used much more expensive cables over the years on my HD 650's and this is by far the best upgrade on a set of Phones regardless of the cost..
  I cannot speak more highly of Toxic Cable. Keep up the good work Frank


----------



## setamp

Toxic venom:  http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2013/02/venom/holland-text?src=longreads&buffer_share=cf441&utm_source=buffer

   The Bite that Heals


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I received a new delivery today, PM me your address and i will get it sent.


 
   
  Sorted


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





setamp said:


> Toxic venom:  http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2013/02/venom/holland-text?src=longreads&buffer_share=cf441&utm_source=buffer
> 
> The Bite that Heals


 
  that is a good read.


----------



## catchthefish

Thanks for the replies re IE80 upgrades. For the record that is a Qable LOD in the front of the picture, not obvious I admit.






Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmudan

I'm pretty close to ordering a Silver Widow cable...just waiting on some others' feedback as they'll be getting theirs before mine.
   
  I was reading about Toxic Cables and came across this, which some my find interesting:
   
  http://www.headphiles.org/index.php?t=msg&goto=259361&
   
  I've not read the Facebook page....though goes to show you can't please everyone!


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





dmudan said:


> I'm pretty close to ordering a Silver Widow cable...just waiting on some others' feedback as they'll be getting theirs before mine.
> 
> I was reading about Toxic Cables and came across this, which some my find interesting:
> 
> ...


 
  First negative I hear... I can only look at the post count of this thread and say that Frank has a very high hit rate of positive reviews.


----------



## Paul Graham

Sorry is this the same Frank we're talking about?
  Because I've found him nothing but helpful, Kind and professional, 
  Even now considering how tired he must be!
   
  I for one back and vouch for Frank, 
  Ive not met him in person, Im not brown nosing or looking for a free cable lol,
  Just speaking from experience and being a happy customer!
   
  Paul


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





dmudan said:


> I'm pretty close to ordering a Silver Widow cable...just waiting on some others' feedback as they'll be getting theirs before mine.
> 
> I was reading about Toxic Cables and came across this, which some my find interesting:
> 
> ...


 
  "...from what i heard is that he chooses who gets to review his cables and that is as bad as fish oil smells." 
  Interesting. As far as I know, anyone can do a review on Frank's cables - and I don't know of any negative reviews. Even when people sometimes doubt their impact on sound quality, they at least acknowledge that his cables are very well made and usually more comfortable than stock cables. My guess is that there are people who simply find it too ominous when someone does a great job all the time, so for them something has to be wrong with the reviews or the people doing the reviews...


----------



## gidion27

No wonder Frank was tired. Reading that Facebook page it seemed rather intens. The guy who wrote the Headphiles post seems to be a Head-fi member. Maybe he should invest some time reading this Thread


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> "...from what i heard is that he chooses who gets to review his cables and that is as bad as fish oil smells."
> Interesting. As far as I know, anyone can do a review on Frank's cables - and I don't know of any negative reviews. Even when people sometimes doubt their impact on sound quality, they at least acknowledge that his cables are very well made and usually more comfortable than stock cables. My guess is that there are people who simply find it too ominous when someone does a great job all the time, so for them something has to be wrong with the reviews or the people doing the reviews...


 
  Guys...I have recently started a blog about my story into this wonderful passion . My posts are my personal impressions of the stuff I owned  . I have reserved a post for my future impressions of the Silver Widow I will be receiving at the end of the month. I can assure you that it has nothing to do with Frank, and he never contacted me to write my impressions on it. So ... I would not believe the fact that Frank chooses the reviewers of his cables. This thread is proof of that. Count the number of happy customers, and you shall see that statistically speaking that is rather impossible. 
   
  I for one chose Toxic, as this thread had only happy customers. He specifically says what materials he uses in his cables, materials that are proven to be of high quality, not like other cable manufacturers who don't specify the materials they use in their cables (and you get cables for x hundred dollars made from the same material your electrical system is made in your home (ETP), even though the manufacturer pays the less than tenth of the price  for the materials you pay for the final product).


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





dmudan said:


> I'm pretty close to ordering a Silver Widow cable...just waiting on some others' feedback as they'll be getting theirs before mine.
> 
> I was reading about Toxic Cables and came across this, which some my find interesting:
> 
> ...


 
  I read it....Whew.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  All I can say is I love my Toxic Cables. They made a significant positive improvement to my HD650's and the Silver Widows are worth the increase vs the already amazing Silver Poison's.
   
  It is a big world (Literally with the internet and the ability to market globally with ebay) People will develop favorite brands and products. Corporate secrets do make a difference and standards are slippery sometimes. For me as a non scientist, my ears are what make the judgements. As a client, Frank has provided unparalleled service.
   
  So,
   
  My one observation is that public posts in haste on worldwide forums (We've all done them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) are sometimes something we wish we could take back and that thread had several people who probably should have walked away from the keyboard.....
   
  Back to the fun....I have some JH16's on order!  and a Wyred 4 Sound DAC-2 coming this week....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Anyone can purchase a cable from me and review it. 99% of the reviews posted about my cables, are by those who purchased.
  I do choose who i send review cables to, i do not send them to someone i have never ever heard of myself. If i sent a cable to everyone that asks, i would be out of business. But to say i choose everyone that reviews my cables, is ridiculous.
   
  I had very good reason to deny sending a review sample in this case.
   
  As for buying the cable, i have an eBay store and website, even my mother-in-law can go on their, and buy a cable.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Recabled my D2000 with some Toxic Cable and it is great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  You did a beautiful job making that cable, Swimsonny!    Nice!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Guys listen up..the is once again a witch hunt against frank... I read that text also and read the reply of frank..guys..come one..this is at the least fishy.. Why would that other cable maker need just one pair of franks connectors..are they not professional enough to manufacter one by themselves or have their own suppliers..as u can read..they never ordered any connector before..so why now? Even stranger to me is how that person in that post about a review knows all the details of frank not selling chis?(that was the name right?) himself his connectors and also ..probably Frank might have declined the payment....,as i already said.. i think frank had good reasons to not send him a review cable, maybe he did not trust him to do honest review...just a thought..i would be cautious also if it was me..but hey..i am called crazy..so i am always a bit paranoia..oops..i mean careful
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  And why is it always a rookie on headfi coming up with those kind of negative info.. Anyone wondered bout that? Its always a new headf'er coming up with those info's ..and we all know no one likes to read those..well..colored info's..especially on APRECIATION threads.(or any other brand appreciation thread) .didnt we agree that when we DO have any ..lets say...doubts bout franks doing business or products..just start a thread then..like how u hate toxic cables or something..so pls..dont underestimate our intelligence with ur by accident found non-coorperative unprofessional actions by frank..as far i read it..frank was in his right to deny those connectors for that particular situation.. So pls..do urself a favor and delete that post. And guys DO THIS THREAD A FAVOR AND STOP REACTING ON THAT POST..its not helping anyone..
  and if the poster of that info is honest and with the right intentions..i ask him politely to edit his post on this thread..and all u friends here on this thread..pls delete the quote to that post..thanks guys..ur the best..we are here for a guy who works unhumanly long days to provide us with the cables we want..so pls..instead of talking..act now..edit ur posts that concerns that info..thanks...
  signed: craziest guy in the history of headfi


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Guys listen up..the is once again a witch hunt against frank... I read that text also and read the reply of frank..guys..come one..this is at the least fishy.. Why would that other cable maker need just one pair of franks connectors..are they not professional enough to manufacter one by themselves or have their own suppliers..as u can read..they never ordered any connector before..so why now? Even stranger to me is how that person in that post about a review knows all the details of frank not selling chis?(that was the name right?) himself his connectors and also ..probably Frank might have declined the payment....,as i already said.. i think frank had good reasons to not send him a review cable, maybe he did not trust him to do honest review...just a thought..i would be cautious also if it was me..but hey..i am called crazy..so i am always a bit paranoia..oops..i mean careful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Relax
   
  I believe we are all and I mean all happy with Frank and his service. Based on this hread I bought 2 Silver poison and 1 Viper cable plus a few mini to mini cables. I have not regretted the impulse buy for a second. I do agree that we should not taint this thread but I saw it more as an amusing fact how someone can try to throw mud and be surprised when the mud is returned.
   
  So all chill and start drooling over some cables. Just received a balanced Silver poison and they rock. I am very pleased  with the sound signature and the overall build.


----------



## noobzpro

Erm guys im curious whats the best 3.5mm jack now? back Then When I play was oyaide And viablue..annything Better Now?


----------



## chesterljh

Quote: 





dmudan said:


> I'm pretty close to ordering a Silver Widow cable...just waiting on some others' feedback as they'll be getting theirs before mine.
> 
> I was reading about Toxic Cables and came across this, which some my find interesting:
> 
> ...


 
  i am in the facebook page itself. so i think i can clearly talk about this.
  the person asked for a cable review with both cables by himself personally.
   
  Frank kindly rejected the request and showed the way to the person who have the cable in Singapore to do a test instead of getting from him.
   
  from what i know, no offence but i feel he failed to get a free cable from both companies which resulted in him posting that on headphiles.
   
  Frank has talked nicely to him but it backfired and the person said "seems to be a one-horse race". 
   
  overall, things discussed about the debate is not true and issues were closed. i have asked the person to delete or edit the thread. thread on the facebook page did not have any personal attack or anything.
   
  cheers


----------



## Cryok95

chesterljh said:


> i am in the facebook page itself. so i think i can clearly talk about this.
> the person asked for a cable review with both cables by himself personally.
> 
> Frank kindly rejected the request and showed the way to the person who have the cable in Singapore to do a test instead of getting from him. in this case, Chris did offer his cables to him.
> ...





All I will say is that I suspect whoever posted has some ulterior motive, against frank. Whoever it was, he is upset that he did not get free cables from frank and hence is making a personal attack against frank. 


My stance is that each cable manufacturer has their own strengths and weaknesses, let us not argue anymore and agree to disagree. Arguing is just a waste of time.


----------



## gidion27

[size=medium]Hi All[/size]
   
*[size=medium]Disclaimer:[/size]*
  [size=medium]I am not a technical writer and nor do I ambition to be one. This write up is more about what I hear and the Silver Poison (SP) has to offer.[/size]
   
* *
*[size=medium]Why Toxic cables:[/size]*
   
  [size=medium]Before I start talking about the SP I wanted to specify how I ended up choosing the Brand - Toxic cable. [/size]
   
  [size=medium]Since I can only spend my money ones I always go for companies with a good reputation and a good customer service. This became more important when I embarked on a personal project, called the Kermit and Robin project. Long story short the project was to remember my lost daughter. [/size]
   
  [size=medium]After extensive research Three companies popped up Heir Audio for CEIM’s and Toxic cables for cables. All these companies have a few things in common – Build quality & Great customer service. [/size]
   
*[size=medium]SP - Build:[/size]*
   
  [size=medium]I choose the SP cable to run my Heir 3.ai’s  since I wanted something robust yet with a good look. [/size]
   
  [size=medium]Currently I run my balanced SP’s between my RH1 and RSA Protector and Heir 3.ai’s. I have to admit that I was blown away with the feel of these cables. They have perfect flex and perfect weight to it, I could not be happier with these cables. The form factor plays a great part to the enjoyment of these cables. [/size][size=medium]The craftsmanship is beyond my expectations. (and expectations were high for this project) [/size]
   
*[size=medium]SP – Sound:[/size]*
   
  [size=medium]The build is great how about the sound – One word struck me and that was clarity and pace.  Not sure what I can add other than that I re- listened to all my favourite tracks and that I loved each and every one of them. Hmmm that is not completely true. There where two albums that I saw in a different light. Not better or worse but just different.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]Album one -- R.L Burnside sounded like he, the artist, looks. Let me explain. I never before could hear the sorrow in his voice. In the past I liked his music but now I also appreciate the message that Burnside tries to convey.  For those who do not know R.L Burnside, He is a blues singer who sings about all the hardship and pain he has had in his live. This is the first time I could smell the liquor and feel the hardship that took a tool on his vocal cords. [/size]
   
  [size=medium]Album Two -- Jah Shaka - Dub Salute - It opened up the whole album to reviel arreas that I never knew about. Since I am so familur with the album the current sound is slightly strange not good nor bad just different. [/size]
   
*[size=medium]2 cents:[/size]*
   
  [size=medium]Yes, I am happy that Frank emptied my wallet and provided me with a great full bodied set up. As they say a system is only as good as its weakest link. With the SP cables I have ensured that my current set up has the strongest links possible.[/size]
  [size=medium]Ta[/size]


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





noobzpro said:


> Erm guys im curious whats the best 3.5mm jack now? back Then When I play was oyaide And viablue..annything Better Now?


 
  I had a valab 3.5mm carbon plug with rhodium plated insides..but i think if u stick with the wellknown brands u wont burn urself..
  but u can also check:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/410135/ultimate-diy-the-3-5mm-1-8-mini-jack-plug-collection-thread


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> [size=medium]Hi All[/size]
> 
> *[size=medium]Disclaimer:[/size]*
> [size=medium]I am not a technical writer and nor do I ambition to be one. This write up is more about what I hear and the Silver Poison (SP) has to offer.[/size]
> ...


 
  Nice review Gidion! Thanks for sharing. Time to enjoy many years of great sound


----------



## dmudan

It's a free world and we all have opinions. Some will be displeased but however what is clear about Toxic is that the vast majority are very happy. There is no harm in reading negative press - I'm sure most of us are all grown up enough to make our own judgement on matters. 

I thought the complaint against Frank was amusing as well which is why I brought it here. Should there be any negative press I don't think we need to hide it just because it's an appreciation thread! I mean look at the guy who had his cables made wrong (YouTube video), Frank made a big effort to make sure he was happy in the end..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> [size=medium]Hi All[/size]
> 
> *[size=medium]Disclaimer:[/size]*
> [size=medium]I am not a technical writer and nor do I ambition to be one. This write up is more about what I hear and the Silver Poison (SP) has to offer.[/size]
> ...


 
  Thanks for sharing and taking the time to write, i am glad you are happy with the cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dmudan said:


> It's a free world and we all have opinions. Some will be displeased but however what is clear about Toxic is that the vast majority are very happy. There is no harm in reading negative press - I'm sure most of us are all grown up enough to make our own judgement on matters.
> 
> I thought the complaint against Frank was amusing as well which is why I brought it here. Should there be any negative press I don't think we need to hide it just because it's an appreciation thread! I mean look at the guy who had his cables made wrong (YouTube video), Frank made a big effort to make sure he was happy in the end..


 
  Absolutely, negative press is sometimes a good thing. It's shows the manufacturer what they might be failing at, so they can try and do it better. Customers can also see what you will do, to fix it.


----------



## dmudan

I think the biggest fear of a 'no-name' brand is build quality plus reliability i.e. Broken parts plus corrosion in connections. With a big name you expect them to know what they're doing in terms of component & performance longevity.... With a new name you just depend on the warranty providing they don't go out of business!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dmudan said:


> I think the biggest fear of a 'no-name' brand is build quality plus reliability i.e. Broken parts plus corrosion in connections. With a big name you expect them to know what they're doing in terms of component & performance longevity.... With a new name you just depend on the warranty providing they don't go out of business!


 
  I am not sure of your meaning here. Toxic Cables is not a no name brand, neither is it a new one and we have never had any issues with broken parts or corrosion. In the 15 months i have been in business, i have only had to carry out repairs/remake on 2 cables which were my fault. For hand made products, that is quite good.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Double.


----------



## dmudan

Actually I did think after I typed 'no-name'... Yes Toxic are growing to become respected. I meant that you're obviously not as well established as mass produced cables e.g. Cardas
It's nice to hear of your good reliability record. I'm waiting for some more Silver Widow reports then will quite likely place my order.


----------



## elbandito

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Absolutely, negative press is sometimes a good thing. It's shows the manufacturer what they might be failing at, so they can try and do it better. Customers can also see what you will do, to fix it.


 
  +1
   
  But if it's a negative press about something that's far away from the built quality, it shows the critics who fails, in this case, he asked for a cable sample (not in a polite way imho from what I've read), declined by frank, then intended to buy one, declined too, hence the negative press, not about the build quality, but about the customer service, because he asked and rejected. quality wise, I've never seen any bad review about toxic cable, that alone should enough to comfort you, i guess. so i don't think you need to confront this kind of problem anymore. But why didn't you take the offer that he's willing to buy your cable Frank? I wouldn't worry about one bad review (assuming he'll write a negative one), when there's tons of positive you can find here, I think you'll find it won't taint your reputation as a cable artisan. 
   
  and as for me, i don't even yet own your cables, but from what I've read is more than suffice to make me think "if i want to built a cable, it'd be Toxic Cable".
   
  I've always believed that everything which in it's process involve emotion & passion would produce something that one should own. 
   
  cheers


----------



## Darkbeat

Frank is a gentleman, but never mind that, the bottom line is whether he provides _a quality product _and _value for money_.
   
  I was certainly skeptical of both to begin with, but now I have no hesitation suggesting that a Toxic Cable makes every bit as big an improvement to fidelity as any upgrade in this hobby. This at costs that are relatively nothing.
   
  Aesthetics aside, the Silver Widow should share a similar sonic signature to the Silver Poison, so check out my review for an idea of what to expect.


----------



## cubasesx

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> No problem, we will get this fixed for you.


 

 Frank, got my repaired SP ciem cable back.
   
  Fantastic job, I will be more careful in the future.
   
  Thanks for everything
   
  Another happy Toxic Customer


----------



## Paul Graham

Hey lads, Im not doing this yet as I already owe Frank money for my current/ongoing order.
  And Next order is going to be turntable related.
   
  Anyway, 
  Grado SR60's...
  Im finding the stock cable a nightmare to keep untwisted etc, 
  And with the PB2 coming Ive decided I'll be sending them off to Frank for a nice balanced recable.
  Thing is I find they sound nice but I want to clear up the high end and add some warmth.
  Which would be better -
   
  Copper?
  Silver?
  Combo?
   
  Then....
   
  Widow or Poison?
   
  Thanks for the help. Paul


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





elbandito said:


> +1
> 
> *But why didn't you take the offer that he's willing to buy your cable Frank? *I wouldn't worry about one bad review (assuming he'll write a negative one), when there's tons of positive you can find here, I think you'll find it won't taint your reputation as a cable artisan.
> 
> ...


 
  Can i suggest you read his comments again, the part where he says i told him, he can buy the cable from me.


----------



## elbandito

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Can i suggest you read his comments again, the part where he says i told him, he can buy the cable from me.


 
  Sorry, i was referring to his post @ headphiles, he mention spec & price there, and how you refused sell him one, so I assume they both are the same person, but then again, I might be wrong, they're not the same person...if it does, then my bad, and sorry for that.
   
  But enough about that, let's continue writing about your cables more, love to read what the guys wrote about your cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  hoped it'll be soon before long that i could taste the poison me self  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  anyhow, while I'm posting here, might as well ask, i'd been wondering from the time i saw your ebay page, about the HiFiMAN detachable connector, do you sell them as a pair left right & female male? or just the left & right male?


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank I want to start writing reviews and obviously I want to include my Toxic Cables collection that is going to grow.
  However when I read others reviews I see Im really not up to scratch lol.
  I will start putting one together for the Silver Poison and see what you all think once its done 
  I suppose Im just saying bear with me as it may not be the greatest written review lol.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





elbandito said:


> Sorry, i was referring to his post @ headphiles, he mention spec & price there, and how you refused sell him one, so I assume they both are the same person, but then again, I might be wrong, they're not the same person...if it does, then my bad, and sorry for that.
> 
> But enough about that, let's continue writing about your cables more, love to read what the guys wrote about your cables
> 
> ...


 
  They are both the same person.
   
  As for the Hifiman connectors, i do have both available, but only list one on eBay. Both come in sets for left and right.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cubasesx said:


> Frank, got my repaired SP ciem cable back.
> 
> Fantastic job, I will be more careful in the future.
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you and it's no problem.
   
  I am always here should you have problems with my cables, be it your fault or mine, in warranty or out of warranty, i will fix it for you.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Guys..strange things happen on this beloved forum lately...like this thingie that i feel i have to share with u my friends..
  u all know i am very open and very direct and am not afraid to express what i think or feel about products i owned or owe right now or situations i get into....some of u even consider me a bit crazy (the ones who call me crazy know who i mean..lolz) .and well maybe i am.. But lately since i am a bit active on this particular thread i sometimes feel like i am a knight of the round table..defending the realm of toxic cables..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i say this..and believe me..i am totally not into company politics..but..after long thought i feel its my duty to open up to u guys about certain things that honestly bothers me more and more...
  the thing is this:
   
  since i am active and very direct in my way of posting i have been contacted BY PM by competitors (or indirect by affialited people) explaining me in long pm's how bad and dishonest frank must be..most recent example is a PM from someone from Headphone Lounge...why do they feel to contact me? Until now i never ever replied to any if those pm's..i only reply to personal pm's about questions I DID..i consider those pm's as unsollicited mail..and therefore read them and delete them. Honestly i think they are trying to get Franks customers (or at least the ones who are in their eyes the most loyal/active..poor me) on their side. In my opinion its really wrong that other cable makers are contacting franks most loyal  customers directly after seeing their names on his appreciation thread. Maybe its me..and maybe i am a bit paranoia..but hey..why do that in the first place..dont they know we are smart enough to have our own opinions?
  after the 2nd received pm from a competitor i contacted frank..i normally dont do that as i know he is a busy man..(i prefer asking questions on the thread as u all know by now as then he can take his time to answer..lolz) so me fuzzing bout certain competitors would only maybe make him irritated i guessed.... But After 2 mails he asked me to let him know if any competitors would contact me again ( i did that last night at 4am by the way)..and him asking me that gave me a feeling they maybe also contacted others in the past?...what i respect in frank is that eventhough i told him i was contacted again..he stayed relaxed and respectfull..and said its a competitive market.NOT EVEN 1ONE BAD WORD...yes..thats frank i know from this thread.....so  i don't think this is the first time this has happened to him so i guess he stopped to worry about other cable makers messaging his customers. But i felt i had to open up..
   
  anyone else contacted in this way?Am really curious bout that...if i go a bridge to far..well..i am only telling the truth here..and the truth can be harsch....sorry..but this burden was weighing to heavy on my conscience....and then i just let it out..if i offended anyone..well..u know the drill...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And thanks for reading.
   
  edit: sorry frank..but just couldnt keep quiet anymore


----------



## Paul Graham

Dont feel bad about opening up dude ( What is your name anyway bud??? ) its an admirable quality in the male species lol!
  As for being contacted, I haven't, But it sounds to me like aggressive competitive marketing.
  Its almost like cold calling.
   
  Anyway, Like yourself I find myself becoming quite loyal to Frank for several reasons.
   
  One. His craftsmanship & professionalism is outstanding!
  Two. He doesn't fail to stay in contact.
  Three. Frank is very flexible & laid back. 
  Four. He not only has respect from us, But shows us respect and trust in return. ( Frank knows what Im on about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
   
  Paul


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Dont feel bad about opening up dude ( What is your name anyway bud??? ) its an admirable quality in the male species lol!
> As for being contacted, I haven't, But it sounds to me like aggressive competitive marketing.
> Its almost like cold calling.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks paul..i really appreciate ur words..
  It must be in the name i guess as my name is paulo


----------



## Toxic Cables

To be honest, this is getting quite tiring and old, contacting someone else's customer to talk negatively about them is something i would never to, it's just wrong in my opinion. I don't even talk negatively about competitors to my own customers, let alone go as far as to contact their.
   
  I would have reported this as i have been asked to, as this has happened before, but did not want to drag my customers in to this. I hope mods will do something about this, as these people have been warned about this and using the facilities of this forum to speak of competitors.
   
  I really cannot be bothered with all that anymore, i have wasted to much time on things like this already.
   
  Anyhow guys, lets have a pre order  and forget about this.
   
*As you all know, i received the Litz White Widow some time ago, although i have not been selling it to anyone yet as i was waiting for the customs for, so i can see what taxes i needed to pay and work out the final costs.*
   
*Pre order Prices, valid for 7 days from today.*
   
*Headphone Cables*
   
*6ft £105  8ft £125*
   
*IEM £120.*


----------



## cogsand gears

I have been contacted by three cable makers in the past - when I was more active in the DIY cable gallery. 2 of them asked if I would like to review their cables. None of them said bad stuff about Frank / Toxic cables directly in the PM's. I thought it a bit weird though, having never done any reviews.
   
  Edit - sorry Frank, didnt mean to drag it out.


----------



## Paul Graham

At the end of the day they can try and fail.
  We all know better anyway.
   
  Sorry if we've derailed your thread mate.
   
  Once I have that custom hd25 cable I'll put a review up 
  and like I said Im gonna work on the SP review very soon.
   
  Lastly and most annoyingly of me to ask...
  Did you send out the Pelican yet? Just getting an idea of when to stick around at home lol.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> At the end of the day they can try and fail.
> We all know better anyway.
> 
> Sorry if we've derailed your thread mate.
> ...


 
  Pelican? What u use a bird for? Weird dude u are...be carefull though..black widows tend to eat birds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Kidding..just trying to be the funny note here after my serious post


----------



## maguire

Umm, Frank can you possibly post an update of all the current different cables and their make up please.
  I know you have done this somewhere but now you have added some new ones also.......


----------



## Paul Graham

And I thought I was a mad man!
  Feel free to add me on facebook
  I fear I tell my name and I may knock you off your crazy perch though.......
   
  Snowy Floating-Budda Fluffernutterweatherman Hoskin.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  I'm aiming to have the longest and most random name on failbook 


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Guys..strange things happen on this beloved forum lately...like this thingie that i feel i have to share with u my friends..
> u all know i am very open and very direct and am not afraid to express what i think or feel about products i owned or owe right now or situations i get into....some of u even consider me a bit crazy (the ones who call me crazy know who i mean..lolz) .and well maybe i am.. But lately since i am a bit active on this particular thread i sometimes feel like i am a knight of the round table..defending the realm of toxic cables..
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have had them as well....All we can and should do is reply with our honest opinions. I know I would buy from Frank again without any hesitation. I have not bought from the other vendors, I do not know how things have gone for their clients. I can only speak about my own experience which has been consistently positive.
   
  Keep the good times coming Frank!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Umm, Frank can you possibly post an update of all the current different cables and their make up please.
> I know you have done this somewhere but now you have added some new ones also.......


 
  Mwwohahahahahahahaha!.....That would be too easy! (We do keep asking...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> To be honest, this is getting quite tiring and old, contacting someone else's customer to talk negatively about them is something i would never to, it's just wrong in my opinion. I don't even talk negatively about competitors to my own customers, let alone go as far as to contact their.
> 
> I would have reported this as i have been asked to, as this has happened before, but did not want to drag my customers in to this. I hope mods will do something about this, as these people have been warned about this and using the facilities of this forum to speak of competitors.
> 
> I really cannot be bothered with all that anymore, i have wasted to much time on things like this already.


 
   
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Guys..strange things happen on this beloved forum lately...like this thingie that i feel i have to share with u my friends..
> u all know i am very open and very direct and am not afraid to express what i think or feel about products i owned or owe right now or situations i get into....some of u even consider me a bit crazy (the ones who call me crazy know who i mean..lolz) .and well maybe i am.. But lately since i am a bit active on this particular thread i sometimes feel like i am a knight of the round table..defending the realm of toxic cables..
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have been contacted by one of Frank competitors as well for something I have wrote here . It was a post that did not even contain his name or his companys' name, but he was offended. He accused me that I wrote that post on Franks behalf ) . That is ridiculous as I did not even receive my cable yet, and never spoke with Frank about this.
   
  So it seems like Frank became a too serious competitor. If they knew how to play fairly they would have given all the information needed about their products on their website and minded their own business, not trying to troll other appreciation threads as this is not the way to compete, and I think they will soon find out for themselves.
   
  Instead of loosing time here with this, they should try improving their cables, as that is the solution, not reading every post from the competitions'  and take on every customer or potential customer  .


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Umm, Frank can you possibly post an update of all the current different cables and their make up please.
> I know you have done this somewhere but now you have added some new ones also.......


 





 I will make a list this weekend, i promise.
   
  The old list is on page 85. The White Widow prices are for 26AWG, i also have 22AWG which i forgot about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i will work out the prices of all cables over the weekend.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I will make a list this weekend, i promise.
> 
> The old list is on page 85. The White Widow prices are for 26AWG, i also have 22AWG which i forgot about
> 
> ...


 
  I can see it now...a 10 GB .pdf of all the varieties complete with color hi rez photos!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I can see it now...a 10 GB .pdf of all the varieties complete with color hi rez photos!


 





 Pictures will come later, when i get a chance to take some. I am making 148 headphone cables in the current batch, so i will be able to take new pictures of most of my line up. Will take a picture with all 148 cables together also, will look awesome.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Pictures will come later, when i get a chance to take some. I am making 148 headphone cables in the current batch, so i will be able to take new pictures of most of my line up. Will take a picture with all 148 cables together also, will look awesome.


 
  Don't get too happy guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, the above cables only cover orders up to 17th December, running bit behind. The next batch will cover all orders up to 20th Jan and so on.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> I have been contacted by one of Frank competitors as well for something I have wrote here . It was a post that did not even contain his name or his companys' name, but he was offended. He accused me that I wrote that post on Franks behalf ) . That is ridiculous as I did not even receive my cable yet, and never spoke with Frank about this.
> 
> So it seems like Frank became a too serious competitor. If they knew how to play fairly they would have given all the information needed about their products on their website and minded their own business, not trying to troll other appreciation threads as this is not the way to compete, and I think they will soon find out for themselves.
> 
> Instead of loosing time here with this, they should try improving their cables, as that is the solution, not reading every post from the competitions'  and take on every customer or potential customer  .


 
  Looks like this is more widespread then i thought, oh well.
   
  I don't believe i have ever spoken negatively of anyone else's product, when i am asked by customers how they compare, i always say that i don't speak of another's product. Hell, i don't even give customers impressions of my own cables and direct them to this thread instead.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Looks like this is more widespread then i thought, oh well.
> 
> I don't believe i have ever spoken negatively of anyone else's product, when i am asked by customers how they compare, i always say that i don't speak of another's product. Hell, i don't even give customers impressions of my own cables and direct them to this thread instead.


 
  Amen to that..true spoken as the light on the dark road called cable market


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> And I thought I was a mad man!
> Feel free to add me on facebook
> I fear I tell my name and I may knock you off your crazy perch though.......
> 
> ...


 
  Well..i admit..u win..happy now..damn..never thought anyone would come close to my craziness...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I can see it now...a 10 GB .pdf of all the varieties complete with color hi rez photos!


 
  Ru nuts??? Do u want frank to end up in the loony house? Give him time... But..well..plz plz plz frank..maybe a 5 GB pdf with medium res pics..u see i am sparing him a bit..


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Hell, i don't even give customers impressions of my own cables and direct them to this thread instead.


 
   
  with reviews all written by you


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Well..i admit..u win..happy now..damn..never thought anyone would come close to my craziness...


 
   
  Tell ya what, 
   
  We'll share a tree and we shall call it the Crazy Tree.
  Where the vines and roots shall be made of toxic cables.
   
  Moving on swiftly.........


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> with reviews all written by you


 
  Sorry..but i dont get this joke


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Tell ya what,
> 
> We'll share a tree and we shall call it the Crazy Tree.
> Where the vines and roots shall be made of toxic cables.
> ...


 
  That would be some very popular tree then


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> That would be some very popular tree then


 
  A Silver Maple....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> with reviews all written by you


 
  I can do that right now, Toxic Cables make the best cables, period! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's all the review you need.
   
  Damn, i am getting a big head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can always make myself a sling with silver wire, to hold it up.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> At the end of the day they can try and fail.
> We all know better anyway.
> 
> Sorry if we've derailed your thread mate.
> ...


 
  Sorry for late reply Paul, seem to have missed your post.
   
  The amp will be delivered tomorrow, before 1pm.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Snowy Floating-Budda Fluffernutterweatherman Hoskin.


 
  I was wondering who that was


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sorry for late reply Paul, seem to have missed your post.
> 
> The amp will be delivered tomorrow, before 1pm.


 
   
  No worries Frank, You have a lot on your plate dude!
  I'm looking forward to it!
  This is the most expensive portable amp Ive ever ordered lol. 
  Yeh Im an audiophile with a very cruel wallet lol!!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> I was wondering who that was


 
   
  Well I saw a Gidion on Franks Facebook page and hoped that 2+2 made 4 lol!
  I am NOT a stalker I promise.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Well I saw a Gidion on Franks Facebook page and hoped that 2+2 made 4 lol!
> I am NOT a stalker I promise.


 
  Looking at the post count we have a few stalkers that are stalking Frank.
   
  And yes 2+2 = 4 ish


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Looking at the post count we have a few stalkers that are stalking Frank.
> 
> And yes 2+2 = 4 ish


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I can do that right now, Toxic Cables make the best cables, period!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oh that  big round thing with all those cables around it floating by my window was u? It was scary man...


----------



## Paul Graham

Right Im outa here.
  Got a book to read, Some Metallica to listen to and a nice hot cocoa to sip on.
   
  Night folks


----------



## Sniping

The balanced amp that I won a little while ago should be shipping right about now, so now's the time for me to publicly thank Frank for his generosity. With that being said, I should have my two cents on this thing up in the coming few weeks


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sniping said:


> The balanced amp that I won a little while ago should be shipping right about now, so now's the time for me to publicly thank Frank for his generosity. With that being said, I should have my two cents on this thing up in the coming few weeks


 
  FedEx has been booked and it will be picked up later today 
   
  Sorry it took so long, i have not had the time to open it up and change the voltage before now.
   
*This weekend only, get your Audio GD gear in UK/EU, from Toxic Cables at Audio GD prices. Need to clear some space for a new order.*
   
*No VAT or import taxes, will cost you exactly what you would pay buying direct. In stock items only.*
   
*All units come internally wired with my 24AWG Viper, OCC Silver plated wire.*
   
*Master 2 Power Amp*
   
*Master 10 Power Amp*
   
*Master 8 Balanced Amp x 2  (with remote) 1 Left** SOLD*
   
*Master 7 Balanced DAC ** SOLD*
   
*Phoenix x 2 1 Left*
   
*Reference 5.32 Balanced DAC SOLD*
   
*NFB-20 Amp/DAC SOLD*
   
*NFB-6 Balanced Amp x 2*
   
*NFB-17.2 DAC x 2*
   
*NFB-10.32 Balanced Amp/DAC x 4 (with remote) 2 left*
   
*NFB-5.2 Amp/DAC x 2*
   
*NFB-1.32 Balanced Sabre DAC x 2*
   
*NFB-12.1 Amp/DAC*
   
*NFB 15.1 Amp/DAC X 2*
   
*NFB-16 Amp/DAC x 3 2 left*
   
*NFB-11.32 Sabre DAC/Amp x 2*
   
*Need something not listed, get in touch and we will work something out.*


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> FedEx has been booked and it will be picked up later today
> 
> Sorry it took so long, i have not had the time to open it up and change the voltage before now.


 
  Shipping must've cost a fortune. Thanks for shipping internationally for free.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *This weekend only, get your Audio GD gear in UK/EU, from Toxic Cables at Audio GD prices. Need to clear some space for a new order.*
> 
> 
> 
> *All units come internally wired with my 24AWG Viper, OCC Silver plated wire.*


 
  You make amps as well?


----------



## Cryok95

I think he just rewires them.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> FedEx has been booked and it will be picked up later today
> 
> Sorry it took so long, i have not had the time to open it up and change the voltage before now.
> 
> ...


 
  Frank, that is fantastic, thank you.


----------



## Paul Graham

Thankyou Frank!
 Pelican has arrived unscathed and listening to her as I type this!
 Need to learn about the different chips etc now before I start messing around with rolling etc.
  
 First impressions, Sounds EPIC through my HD25's on the stock cable so I can well imagine 
 how the balanced White Widow recable is going to perform. Can't wait!!
  
 I thought the FiiO E17's build quality was good, The PB2 is in another league 
  
 Rig -
  
 iPhone 4s running Equaliser Pro ( FLAC Player ) > Mundorf Gold LOD > iBasso Pelican PB2 > Sennheiser HD25 1 II 
  
  

   

   

   

   
  I think I'll be trying out the Silver Poisoned IE8's very shortly!!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cryok95 said:


> I think he just rewires them.


 
  I actually send the wire to Audio GD and they use my own wire, on all my orders.


----------



## noobzpro

wow thats nice btw Frank i pmed u hope to receive a reply soon


----------



## maguire

Wow....... wish i had your wire in my Audio gd Master1/2 combo plus CD7SE & REf7.1.
  Would love to get my hands on Master7 Dac and Master8 amp ......
   
  Whats the White Widow consist of again ?   Sorry i just cant keep up.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Thankyou Frank!
> Pelican has arrived unscathed and listening to her as I type this!
> Need to learn about the different chips etc now before I start messing around with rolling etc.
> 
> ...


 
  Glad it arrived safely, i think you will love it balanced.
   
  Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> You make amps as well?


 
  Made a Beta22 some years ago, never again.
   
  Saying that, i was considering getting a Bottlehead Crack kit, but i just would not have the time for it.
  Quote: 





sniping said:


> Shipping must've cost a fortune. Thanks for shipping internationally for free.


 
  Not a problem at all, enjoy.


----------



## Paul Graham

Don't know if this has been asked before...
   
  Is it possible to have a balanced LOD???
   
  Ie dock connector to hirose interconnect.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Don't know if this has been asked before...
> 
> Is it possible to have a balanced LOD???
> 
> Ie dock connector to hirose interconnect.


 
  I believe you can, would need to check, but it would still be the same as using a standard LOD, what you need is the DB2.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Wow....... wish i had your wire in my Audio gd Master1/2 combo plus CD7SE & REf7.1.
> Would love to get my hands on Master7 Dac and Master8 amp ......
> 
> Whats the White Widow consist of again ?   Sorry i just cant keep up.


 
  White White is Type 2 Silver plated Copper Litz in a clear PE jacket, available in 26AWG and 22AWG.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I believe you can, would need to check, but it would still be the same as using a standard LOD, what you need is the DB2.


 
   
  DB2 Boomslang is in the wings. Won't be until the summer yet though lol.
  Shame the DB2 isn't iDevice ready


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> DB2 Boomslang is in the wings. Won't be until the summer yet though lol.
> Shame the DB2 isn't iDevice ready


 
  I will be ordering a black one for myself, when i get it, i will send it over for you to try it. 
   
  Lastly, if anyone else gets anymore unsolicited PM's from MOT speaking of myself or Toxic, can you please use the red flag to report it, and hopefully we can put a stop to this.
  Those who have already received such messages should do the same. Thanks lads.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I will be ordering a black one for myself, when i get it, i will send it over for you to try it.
> 
> Lastly, if anyone else gets anymore unsolicited PM's from MOT speaking of myself or Toxic, can you please use the red flag to report it, and hopefully we can put a stop to this.
> Those who have already received such messages should do the same. Thanks lads.


 
   
  Wow! Thanks bud! I'll make sure I look after it while I have it here


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Frank,
  I've sent you an e-mail a moment ago regarding some Audio-Gd gear.


----------



## ahhui90

hey frank! just wondering if you have sent out the scorpion cable which you said you will send on wednesday. how long does the £12.00 take to reach me?
   
  cheers


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





ahhui90 said:


> hey frank! just wondering if you have sent out the scorpion cable which you said you will send on wednesday. how long does the £12.00 take to reach me?
> 
> cheers


 
  Since when does frank make toxic money?


----------



## Paul Graham

The Toxic Bank Of Frank!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





ahhui90 said:


> hey frank! just wondering if you have sent out the scorpion cable which you said you will send on wednesday. how long does the £12.00 take to reach me?
> 
> cheers


 
  Cable was collected today, i have just messaged you details along with tracking number.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Since when does frank make toxic money?


 
  I sell money, if you ever want to buy yourself £12 worth of some nice £1 British coins, just PayPal me $100, you even get free shipping.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I sell money, if you ever want to buy yourself £12 worth of some nice £1 British coins, just PayPal me $100, you even get free shipping.


 
  How much if your in the UK....?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> How much if your in the UK....?


 
  £50, UK taxes and VAT are a real pain.


----------



## koicafex

editted


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I sell money, if you ever want to buy yourself £12 worth of some nice £1 British coins, just PayPal me $100, you even get free shipping.


 





 Now i know why ur cables are so cheap for the quality they have..u dont need to earn money on them..u make big bucks on this business


----------



## ahhui90

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Since when does frank make toxic money?


 
   
  oops missed out the word shipping.. £12 shipping


----------



## alvin sawdust

Lordy, iv'e only been away for two days and there have been 82 new posts.
   
  Frank, that 'special' usb cable you made for me has had plenty of burn in and I can say it has made a tremendous improvement to my listening enjoyment.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> £50, UK taxes and VAT are a real pain.


 
  Your not wrong.


----------



## Thesoundman

Hi all, 
   
  My toxic cables Viper (SPC iem) has had 200 hours of burn in and at least 150 hours listening time and my CH silver ray cable has come back from repairs and had over 100 hours put in since the repair, (around 500 before) so I feel able to do a comparison now. Both cable are 4 ft but the viper has a carbon-fibre 3.5mm jack and the CH has a right angled neutrik 3.5mm jack.Both cables are made of different materials and ofc this will affect the sound sig. The CH cable gave my tf10s a much flatter sound with much more pronounced mids. The viper is a much warmer sounding cable that doesn't affect the tf10 sound sig at all really. If I'm being really picky, then the mids may be slightly more forward but I can't say for sure. Build quality is very subjective, the viper feels sturdier and all the connections look and feel stronger but the CH cable has an extremely smooth sheathing that doesn't get caught on anything, the viper does catch on fibres and the like so there are some slight abrasions to the sheathing but nothing major however felt I should mention it. The CH cable doesnt feel as sturdy and has noticeably more memory which can get annoying but its lighter and fits into the tf10 crushproof case better. The viper is a little bit more of a squeeze but still fits well.
   
  90 percent of the time I am using the tf10s is when I'm on the move, so on the tube or walking or on the bus and as such the cables are regularly battered against my chest or caught on stray handbags etc. and I have to say, both handle this fantastically however the difference is in the microphonics. The CH cable has almost no microphonics at all, and I mean the only microphonics heard are between songs when there may be a gap and my bag catches one of the legs fairly high up. But the viper has none, and I really mean none at all. The only time there are microphonics is when I hit the plugs for the tf10 sockets which is unavoidable ofc. Both cables are sturdy and well built but the viper takes the lead in this because everything about the cable shows a level of precision and care that isnt quite matched with the CH cable. The viper with its special connectors, exceptionally good braiding and obvious level of care really outshines the the CH where even though its well built, doesn't feel as special, the connectors and braiding just don't seem to be as carefully done as the viper.
   
  Now to sq, this was difficult because the cables are of different materials and this will affect perceived sq. I'll start with the CH cable, compared to stock, everything is better, but there is a drastic change in sound sig, The mids are much more forward, bass slightly recessed but highs are very clear. Overall, a massive improvement over stock but not quite as mindblowing as the viper. When I first got the viper I was disappointed to say the least, but I am a patient person and I persisted but even after 60-70 hours I was still disenchanted. However it wasn't until the 90-100 hour mark when all of a sudden the cable changed, could almost say evolved, I remember listening to avicii + david guetta - sunshine and over the course of listening to the song (around 6 minutes) everything cleared up and changed and I honestly didn't want to take out my iems. Firstly, this made me a firm believer in burn in, and I have to say it redefined my expectations for cables and the extent of their improvements. In comparison to the CH cable, I found it was better in almost every way except for separation (was a noticeable difference but not massive) and transparency (was a very close call though, CH wins by a very small amount, mostly noticable on tracks with many parts, e.g. orchestral pieces and complex house music). For everything else, toxic comes on topic, accuracy, tonal balance, maintaining the original sound sig (this was important to me) and there was something else I can't quite describe, but it made all my music sound not only great, but fun, as in, I tried my friend's ipod with crap by all those 'teen wonders' which I abhore, but I still found I wanted to listen just because it sounded great. 
   
  I also feel its important to talk about customer service and imho, both were very good. Chris was a very prompt replier and didn't even pause to decide on the repair, I was simply told to send it and it would be repaired free of charge and total time from chris receiving the cable for repair and it being in my hands again was around 7 days and considering he is in america and im in the UK, I was very happy. Frank is a pleasure to business with as well, extremely fast responses, less than 40 seconds in one case and very honest. I asked his opinion on the cable for the tf10s and even though I was prepared to buy the SP, he told me the viper would maintain the sound sig better even though the SP is 50 percent more expensive so I bought the viper. I also bought an SPC interconnect from frank but there was a minor flaw on the plug and I didn't feel comfortable using it and Frank's reply was that I should return the interconnect, and when he gets the new plugs in, he will use that and not only that, he is upgrading the wire on the interconnect to his SP and pay for delivery to him and back for which I am overjoyed and thoroughly impressed by and I have no fears about frank's products as I know that in the unlikely event of anything happening to my cables, he's got my back :-D 
   
  I tested these cables with tf10s, with an ipod classic 120gb and fiio e17 with a fiio interconnect and 320kbps mps or flacs in case you were wondering. In conclusion, CH cables are amazing bang for buck and anyone with a lower budget, CH cables are easily worth it and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them but if you have a bigger wallet, I honestly believe Frank's cables are easily worth the extra money and while CH has great customer service and is a very nice guy to do business with, he doesn't quite match Frank's get out there and if you ask for a banana, he'll give you a banana and an apple on top just for the sake of it kind of service which I guess is what the extra money is paying for  Both cables are fantastic and for the money I think both are a great, and I don't feel I need to look anywhere else for a cable again. I have tried to keep this review as objective as possible and these are just my observations and my experience and I am not saying my word is the be all and end all of the comparison and I welcome other opinions but this is how I felt using the cables and conducting business with the two companies. 
   
  Hope this helps,
   
  TheSoundMan


----------



## longbowbbs

Nice review TheSoundMan! I agree about the micro phonics. I have none on my SW's or my SP's. good to see you have the same customer service experience we have all had around here. Frank is bionic!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KimChee

Soundman I found the Toxic Cables far superior to the CH cables.  I also found my SP to be much better than the stranded SPC wire he is using, especially in the bass dept.


----------



## Thesoundman

I agree, the toxic cables wire is far superior but I had to factor in the cost difference as well into the review. Also, I havent used the Silver poison so I don't feel able to comment on this. I was comparing my toxic cables SPC wire to the CH pure silver wire and I felt the SPC was better in the bass compared to CH's pure silver wire. I did say my opinion may differ from other's as well as everyone's hearing preferences are different. One man's dream is another man's nightmare as the saying goes. Im sorry if I didn't make that clear in the comparison.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





thesoundman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My toxic cables Viper (SPC iem) has had 200 hours of burn in and at least 150 hours listening time and my CH silver ray cable has come back from repairs and had over 100 hours put in since the repair, (around 500 before) so I feel able to do a comparison now. Both cable are 4 ft but the viper has a carbon-fibre 3.5mm jack and the CH has a right angled neutrik 3.5mm jack.Both cables are made of different materials and ofc this will affect the sound sig. The CH cable gave my tf10s a much flatter sound with much more pronounced mids. The viper is a much warmer sounding cable that doesn't affect the tf10 sound sig at all really. If I'm being really picky, then the mids may be slightly more forward but I can't say for sure. Build quality is very subjective, the viper feels sturdier and all the connections look and feel stronger but the CH cable has an extremely smooth sheathing that doesn't get caught on anything, the viper does catch on fibres and the like so there are some slight abrasions to the sheathing but nothing major however felt I should mention it. The CH cable doesnt feel as sturdy and has noticeably more memory which can get annoying but its lighter and fits into the tf10 crushproof case better. The viper is a little bit more of a squeeze but still fits well.
> 
> ...


 
  That was a great review, i really enjoyed reading it. Thank you for taking the time in writing and especially the comparison, If i had known you would be doing a review, i would have made it even better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 jj. I make every single cable the best i can.
   
  Apologies for the issue with the plug, it's not something i would usually notice, but now i know someone has had this issue, in future i can check every plug for this. I will take care of it as promised.


----------



## Thesoundman

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> That was a great review, i really enjoyed reading it. Thank you for taking the time in writing and especially the comparison, If i had known you would be doing a review, i would have made it even better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you for taking the time to read it, and your welcome. I felt a comparison would be helpful considering the discussion that was had a few pages back. Well its too late now for that, but thank you presents are always welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its fine, its probably not even important but I figured that its a lot of money so why not make it perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for going above and beyond to fix it.


----------



## gidion27

Hi Soundman
   
  I can not wait to get my Viper cables and thank you for your review it is good to see a comparison mainly liked the Customer Serviceand build quality  bit......


----------



## Thesoundman

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Hi Soundman
> 
> I can not wait to get my Viper cables and thank you for your review it is good to see a comparison mainly liked the Customer Serviceand build quality  bit......


 
  Your welcome, I strive to please  I wanted to write a review in the hope it would answer any questions people might have, so I made a list of everything I wanted to know about toxic cables and Chris_Himself before I bought from them and then I wrote about each thing in the review. I found many reviews rarely mention these things and if so, rarely in enough detail for my liking so I decided that should be a big part. Afterall, stuff breaks and imo when buying other products (non-audio related) they seem great and they work great for maybe a year or 2 or maybe longer, but when they break I find most distributors couldn't care less as they have your money already. So when I get treated well, I think its important to make sure other people are aware so they know that whatever they buy is a long term investment and they can trust the company. If you have any further questions, feel free to PM me


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





thesoundman said:


> Your welcome, I strive to please  I wanted to write a review in the hope it would answer any questions people might have, so I made a list of everything I wanted to know about toxic cables and Chris_Himself before I bought from them and then I wrote about each thing in the review. I found many reviews rarely mention these things and if so, rarely in enough detail for my liking so I decided that should be a big part. Afterall, stuff breaks and imo when buying other products (non-audio related) they seem great and they work great for maybe a year or 2 or maybe longer, but when they break I find most distributors couldn't care less as they have your money already. So when I get treated well, I think its important to make sure other people are aware so they know that whatever they buy is a long term investment and they can trust the company. If you have any further questions, feel free to PM me


 
  I agree, and I am sure the other cable making companies have a fan base as well.
   
  The main piont of differents is that if you have experienced Frank's hi level of service, you really do not care want to look at any other cable making company. .


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> I agree, and I am sure the other cable making companies have a fan base as well.
> 
> The main piont of differents is that if you have experienced Frank's hi level of service, you really do not care want to look at any other cable making company. .


 
  On this point i totally agree...okay..i admit..until now everything i buy for my hobbys (audio, pc and cars) i dont keep for longer then 3 years max..and then upgrade/change it fit something else ...even the cars i owned and tuned..i only keep them max 5 years..so most of time guarantee thingies is not my concern normally...BUT if i needed it i know who are on top of my list..and frank is on that short list!!!!


----------



## noobzpro

woot finalyl sent my order to frank now the waiting game begins!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry lads, i know i said i would get the price list up this weekend, but i am really busy here trying to get the current batch of cables that are running really late out.
   
  Page 85 shows most of my cables, i believe i have only added the White Widow since, which can be found few pages back. Once i get this current batch done i will take some pictures and make a list.
   
  You can imagine how busy i have been, i said i would be adjusting my prices on 1st Jan, and i have not even had the time to do that, so the cables are still selling at the old lower prices.
   
  Please bear with me, while i try to catch up on these order.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sorry lads, i know i said i would get the price list up this weekend, but i am really busy here trying to get the current batch of cables that are running really late out
> 
> You can imagine how busy i have been, i said i would be adjusting my prices on 1st Jan, and i have not even had the time to do that, so the cables are still selling at the old lower prices.


 
  Really? Old lower prices huh?  Mmmmmm


----------



## rawrster

noobzpro said:


> woot finalyl sent my order to frank now the waiting game begins!




just don't do what I do and your wait won't be so bad.  I keep adding to my original order every few weeks lol


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Now we know that delaying on the "Catalog" is a ploy to sell more cables! "Get'em before I raise the price!"   Subtle...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Now we know that delaying on the "Catalog" is a ploy to sell more cables! "Get'em before I raise the price!"   Subtle...


 





 You got me.
   
  Honestly, i actually wish i was getting less orders. I am trying to find ways to cut down the number of orders i currently get. I think i will be putting eBay to rest for awhile and stop taking orders on there for a couple of months, but don't like the idea of having to re list everything again, that would takes awhile. Will most likely stick £500 on every cable on eBay, this will stop people buying them, then i can just take them back to the original price when i want them selling again.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> You got me.
> 
> Honestly, i actually wish i was getting less orders. I am trying to find ways to cut down the number of orders i currently get. I think i will be putting eBay to rest for awhile and stop taking orders on there for a couple of months, but don't like the idea of having to re list everything again, that would takes awhile. Will most likely stick £500 on every cable on eBay, this will stop people buying them, then i can just take them back to the original price when i want them selling again.


 
  If u cant cope with the orders..how bout meeting up with someone else for a while..let him/her do the easy part of the work..and u the more knowledge/expertise needing handling..maybe an idea? I know ur a one man show as ur a perfectionist..but..even u need help at a certain moment..and oh yeah..when was ur week off again without ur laptop or any wires around u? Just thinking bout ur wellbeing..yep yep..am a very nice thoughtfull guy.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> You got me.
> 
> Honestly, i actually wish i was getting less orders. I am trying to find ways to cut down the number of orders i currently get. I think i will be putting eBay to rest for awhile and stop taking orders on there for a couple of months, but don't like the idea of having to re list everything again, that would takes awhile. Will most likely stick £500 on every cable on eBay, this will stop people buying them, then i can just take them back to the original price when i want them selling again.


 
   
  Then watch your sales go up  If the prices are that high they must be even better!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  So true!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> If u cant cope with the orders..how bout meeting up with someone else for a while..let him/her do the easy part of the work..and u the more knowledge/expertise needing handling..maybe an idea? I know ur a one man show as ur a perfectionist..but..even u need help at a certain moment..and oh yeah..when was ur week off again without ur laptop or any wires around u? Just thinking bout ur wellbeing..yep yep..am a very nice thoughtfull guy.


 
  I do already have help with the braiding, which is one of the most time consuming parts.
   
  In that case, i make myself an extra £500.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I do already have help with the braiding, which is one of the most time consuming parts.
> 
> In that case, i make myself an extra £500.


 
  Glad I have my order in already.  You can always add a price for rush orders. So $150 for normal waiting time (3 weeks and up) and $200 if you want the cables within 3 weeks:_)


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Glad I have my order in already.  You can always add a price for rush orders. So $150 for normal waiting time (3 weeks and up) and $200 if you want the cables within 3 weeks:_)


 
  I have been offered considerable sums previously to rush orders, but never accepted. I remember one customer offered to pay double if i could ship within 2weeks.  If i did start doing this and even 25% of my customers paid for a rush service, this would delay the customers already waiting even further, so this is not an option at present.
   
  Although, if anyone fancies paying me £5,000 for rush service, i will ship next day for you.


----------



## Staal

I really like that standpoint, Frank.
   
  It's always annoyed me how CIEM companies give customers the option to pay a fee and get ahead in line. When I pay for an expensive product and I'm being promised delivery within x number of weeks I sure as hell don't want to wait much longer than the estimated maximum just because a bunch of other people paid to get ahead of me in line


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





staal said:


> I really like that standpoint, Frank.
> 
> It's always annoyed me how CIEM companies give customers the option to pay a fee and get ahead in line. When I pay for an expensive product and I'm being promised delivery within x number of weeks I sure as hell don't want to wait much longer than the estimated maximum just because a bunch of other people paid to get ahead of me in line


 
  Yes, i don't think it would be fair on customers already waiting, and this is what i tell everyone that has asked.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yes, i don't think it would be fair on customers already waiting, and this is what i tell everyone that has asked.


 
  Yep sooo true..i have to wait just as the others...


----------



## noobzpro

haha actually waiting makes u appreciate the able more when they arrive....suffer wif the current crappy cables wahhahaha


----------



## Ryujen

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yes, i don't think it would be fair on customers already waiting, and this is what i tell everyone that has asked.


 
  I second this strongly.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> If i did start doing this and even 25% of my customers paid for a rush service, this would delay the customers already waiting even further, so this is not an option at present.


 
  That is true.


----------



## Sniping

Guess what decided to come two days early..! Pictures up later, right now I'm just going to have a *little* listening session.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Guess what decided to come two days early..! Pictures up later, right now I'm just going to have a *little* listening session.


 
  That was quick. Hope you like it, it's a fantastic amp for it's price, best i have heard in that price range.


----------



## longbowbbs

Oh....Look what the cat dragged in.....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Very nice, i was just listening to my pair also.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Very nice, i was just listening to my pair also.


 
  I hope you have some nice cables for them.


----------



## nigeljames

Just got  a pair of HD800's delivered today as well. Have 30 days to decide on whether I want to keep them.
   
  Listening now on my PC and really enjoying them. Will burn them in a bit more and then try them on my main system later.
   
  If I decide to keep them it will be interesting working out which balanced Toxic cable would suit them best, got 2 silver widows ordered for my HE6's and LCD2.2's but maybe not the best choice for the HD800's?
   
  Any thoughts?


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> Just got  a pair of HD800's delivered today as well. Have 30 days to decide on whether I want to keep them.
> 
> Listening now on my PC and really enjoying them. Will burn them in a bit more and then try them on my main system later.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Will let you know once I receive the SW for my HD800s.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> Just got  a pair of HD800's delivered today as well. Have 30 days to decide on whether I want to keep them.
> 
> Listening now on my PC and really enjoying them. Will burn them in a bit more and then try them on my main system later.
> 
> ...


 
  Venom rc4 maybe?


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Will let you know once I receive the SW for my HD800s.


 
   
  Looking forward to it,assuming I still have the HD800's by then.


----------



## goodvibes

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have been offered considerable sums previously to rush orders, but never accepted. I remember one customer offered to pay double if i could ship within 2weeks.  If i did start doing this and even 25% of my customers paid for a rush service, this would delay the customers already waiting even further, so this is not an option at present.
> 
> Although, if anyone fancies paying me £5,000 for rush service, i will ship next day for you.


 
  Churchill: Madam, would you sleep with me for five million pounds?
 Socialite: My goodness, Mr. Churchill… Well, I suppose… we would have to discuss terms, of course…
 Churchill: Would you sleep with me for five pounds?
 Socialite: Mr. Churchill, what kind of woman do you think I am?!
 Churchill: Madam, we’ve already established that. Now we are haggling about the price.




  That you don't take rush orders while others are waiting is a great MO, IMO.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





goodvibes said:


> Churchill: Madam, would you sleep with me for five million pounds?
> Socialite: My goodness, Mr. Churchill… Well, I suppose… we would have to discuss terms, of course…
> Churchill: Would you sleep with me for five pounds?
> Socialite: Mr. Churchill, what kind of woman do you think I am?!
> ...


----------



## radiojam

All you dedicated Toxic Cables fans have convinced me - I just added a HD-650 SPC cable to his workload. And just to give you an idea of what type of businessman he is (without going into too much detail), I asked a question about a certain service which turned out he didn't offer, and he actually recommended a competitor who does! How often do you hear that? However, that didn't really matter because I knew once I had read through this thread I was going with Toxic.


----------



## Toxic Cables

For those looking to get a cable quickly can consider getting the ones above, rather then waiting weeks by buying from me.
   
  The HD650 cable is actually £140 new, maybe a typo there.
   
  You should put it on the FS forum, more people will see them then.


----------



## fr45er

Thanks Frank - price ammended


----------



## fr45er

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> For those looking to get a cable quickly can consider getting the ones above, rather then waiting weeks by buying from me.
> 
> The HD650 cable is actually £140 new, maybe a typo there.
> 
> You should put it on the FS forum, more people will see them then.


 
  Thanks,  just getting up to the 15 post qualification for creating a classified


----------



## Sniping

Some *bad* pictures as promised of the NFB-10
   

   

  A shot of the Viper wire!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Some *bad* pictures as promised of the NFB-10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you and congrats again on the win. Do let us know what you think of it if you get a chance. You should get those cables re-terminated by someone to balanced, that amp sound much better balanced. You could even do it yourself.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just to let everyone who ordered the Audio GD Amps/DAC's over the weekend, all orders are shipping today and both UK and EU orders will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Justin_Time

I can't see why you would not keep the HD800 even if you have the HE-6 and LCD-2!  Unless of course you have a pair of Stax 007 or 009 or you like a huge amount of bass.
   
  I kept all three because they do different things and suit different music.  The HD does not have the bass of the HE-6 or the immediacy of the LCD-2 but it gives you the inner details and gigantic soundstage that no other headphones I am familiar with can give.
   
  This leads me to the cable suggestion:  the HD800 has serious sibilance issue and some stridency in the treble when driven hard that are quite annoying.  These cans are a very poor match with most silver cables, even Frank's superb Silver Poison, which tend to let through even more treble and tighten the bass, both negatively impacting the HD800.
   
  I got by far the best results with Frank's Copper Venom.  This cable tames the HD800 sibilance with the added benefit of a fuller bass , which the HD800 could certainly use.  I also got the best results when the HD800 is paired with a tube-hybrid amp like the RWA Corvina or to a lesser extent a very smooth solid-state amp like the V200. Finally a simple mod shown elsewhere on this forum--a judicious damping of the the peripheral area inside of the HD800 ear cups--eliminates the problem completely albeit with a small loss in the soundstage size, which the HD800 can afford.
   
  When hooked up to the RWA Corvina via  Frank's Copper Venom, I find the HD800 to be my best all around headphone, especially with long listening sessions, among some pretty stout competition (Hifiman 500/HE-6, Audeze LCD2/3, Grado PS1000 and Beyerdynamic T1).
   
  I hope this brief discussion is of some use to you in your cable choice and I also hope you keep the HD800..


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





justin_time said:


> I can't see why you would not keep the HD800 even if you have the HE-6 and LCD-2!  Unless of course you have a pair of Stax 007 or 009 or you like a huge amount of bass.
> 
> I kept all three because they do different things and suit different music.  The HD does not have the bass of the HE-6 or the immediacy of the LCD-2 but it gives you the inner details and gigantic soundstage that no other headphones I am familiar with can give.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for your insight, I am assuming it was in reply to my post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I have always been a fan of silver cables but I know the HD800's might be best with a copper cable. One of the reasons I prefer silver is I like a deep, tight, fast bass in preference to a fuller bass, although I would not say no to both!
   
  I don't have any issues with stridency but the Audio-gd gear is known for it's smooth treble and sibilance is only an issue if it's already on the disk. I have spent most of my time with the HD800's burrning in on my PC playing MP3's of various quality and don't really have any serious sibilance or stridency issues.
   
  I would like to point out that all those people who say the HD800's are not good for rock have got it totally wrong. Been rocking some great tunes for the last few days.


----------



## 28980

Just read through 165 pages. subbed.


----------



## Sniperbombers

Quote: 





28980 said:


> Just read through 165 pages. subbed.


 
  you... are crazy! At most is like 3-5 pages and im like "tl;dr, last page"

 anyways 
Sale date: 01/19/13

 im so excited to get these wires from you. I've gotten tired of the stock HD 650's and definitely itching to get my hands on an aftermarket cable. I hope there are many others who were satisfied once they received theirs


----------



## zilch0md

You're my hero, 28980 - even if you simply skimmed through all 165 pages, extracting the meaty stuff!


----------



## Justin_Time

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> Thanks for your insight, I am assuming it was in reply to my post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I agree with you: the HD800 sounds just fine with rock.  
   
  With Frank's Copper Venom the HD800  bass remains very deep, tight and fast but it has a little more volume, which adds better foundation to the music. The inner details and sound-stage, the strength of the HD800, remain excellent with the Copper Venom.  
   
  With the Silver Poison the sound is slightly faster and tighter and a tad tilted upward toward the higher frequencies.  On balance, the HD800 sounds more detailed but a little over-etched and less musical with the Silver Poison than with the Copper Venom. 
   
Of course, the final sound depends a great deal on the amp you use.  With the HD800, I found my conclusion to hold true with the RWA Corvina, Vioelectric V200/V181and Burson Audio (using the Oppo 95/105 as the main CD/SACD source and the Wadia 121 as the DAC for other digital sources). Unfortunately, I have no experience with the Audio-GD gear so I cannot comment.  
   
  By the way, the Audeze LCD2/3 and Frank's Silver Poison are a match made in heaven but that's another topic for another day perhaps...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for the impressions Justin.
   
  The Copper Venom is indeed a great match for the HD800, best cable i have ever heard with them.
   
   
  Quick progress pic of the standard lengths on current batch, taking a little longer then i had thought, please bear with me as they will be shipping soon.
   
  I have made slight design changes on all the cables, to make them look a little better. This includes not using Black and White heatshrink for L + R, instead the connectors are marked with letters L and R.
   
   

   
  I am extremely sorry for the long wait guys, but i am really trying to go as fast as i possibly can, while not lacking on the quality my cables are known for.


----------



## DarknightDK

Nice update Frank. I would rather you take a little more time to produce quality cables and get it right from the start.
   
  Really looking forward to the SWs that are coming my way though


----------



## hifimanrookie

darknightdk said:


> Nice update Frank. I would rather you take a little more time to produce quality cables and get it right from the start.
> 
> Really looking forward to the SWs that are coming my way though





darknightdk said:


> Nice update Frank. I would rather you take a little more time to produce quality cables and get it right from the start.
> 
> Really looking forward to the SWs that are coming my way though




And my 8wire BW damn still have to wait until end of march...ouch


----------



## gebo

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks for the impressions Justin.
> 
> The Copper Venom is indeed a great match for the HD800, best cable i have ever heard with them.


 
   
  Which cable is exactly meant by "Copper Venom" for HD800? I could not find this type of cable on Frank's website.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gebo said:


> Which cable is exactly meant by "Copper Venom" for HD800? I could not find this type of cable on Frank's website.


 
  Check the audeze cables on his site...there u will find an example of the venom rc4... Its a retangular silver cable..Or ask frank by pm for info..am sure he will be happy to answer allur questions..


----------



## gebo

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Check the audeze cables on his site...there u will find an example of the venom rc4... Its a retangular silver cable..Or ask frank by pm for info..am sure he will be happy to answer allur questions..


 
  Thank you! I pm'd Frank.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gebo said:


> Thank you! I pm'd Frank.


 
  Correction..i gave u half the info..u have two venom versions..the silver wire one and the copper wire one..on the site it only shows the silver version as its for audeze..copper wire does better with brighter phones like hifiman he400/500/6 and hd800 and grado's..silver wire does better with darker sounding cans like hd650/lcd 2 and 3..good luck with ur choice..


----------



## longbowbbs

I love Frank's cables. At the moment, I am enjoying the HD800's with their stock silver/copper cable.  Very nice so far.


----------



## Somnambulist

Hey Frank, not sure if it's been brought up already but:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/651226/london-meet-saturday-27th-april
   
  Maybe see you there? I'm sure there's a lot of people who'd be interested in trying both the full size and IEM cables (me included!).


----------



## hifimanrookie

I think i am going..probably will be only mainlander at that meet then...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Hey Frank, not sure if it's been brought up already but:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/651226/london-meet-saturday-27th-april
> 
> Maybe see you there? I'm sure there's a lot of people who'd be interested in trying both the full size and IEM cables (me included!).


 
  Thanks for the link, i will surely try and make this.


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks for the impressions Justin.
> 
> The Copper Venom is indeed a great match for the HD800, best cable i have ever heard with them.
> 
> ...


 
  Wow! That's looking good and some R&D along the way sure doesn't hurt anyone.
  This was the batch for the orders made last year, right?


----------



## longbowbbs

I think he is getting the 2011 orders out about now....


----------



## gidion27

Lol, cracked myself laughing. "2011 orders..."


----------



## radiojam

By "2011 orders" you mean "2,011 orders"


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I think he is getting the 2011 orders out about now....


 
  U forgot to say: first batch


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lpp6 said:


> Wow! That's looking good and some R&D along the way sure doesn't hurt anyone.
> This was the batch for the orders made last year, right?


 
  Yes, this batch includes most of the orders from last year, the next batch will be slightly smaller, maybe 100 or so cables and only cover those that would otherwise run late, hopefully after that, i should be back on track with orders all shipping within the time period given.
   
  I do have a quick few IEM cables to make after this bactch, before i go on the next batch, but all the IEM cable will only take 2 days to complete, as they are quite easy to do.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I think he is getting the 2011 orders out about now....


 
  You should be so lucky


----------



## noobzpro

Woot thats good news Cant Wait To get my iem Cables


----------



## inter voice

Hi,
  This is my fist thread to this forum.
  I have a pair of HD800 using Cardas cable.  I am considering to try Toxic cable as there are so many good feedback.  My question is shall I opt for SPC or pure silver ones (or just pure copper as Cardas) ? . What is the improvement over Cardas ? Hope someone can shed some lights on it.  
Thanks


----------



## kasimoa

Ordered mine through ebay where the delivery date was 7th March. But it turns out that for the HE500 pure silver 6ft there is a wait for 2 months. Asked the seller for a refund yesterday. Have not heard anything yet. Money debited from my account.


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





kasimoa said:


> Ordered mine through ebay where the delivery date was 7th March. But it turns out that for the HE500 pure silver 6ft there is a wait for 2 months. Asked the seller for a refund yesterday. Have not heard anything yet. Money debited from my account.


 
   
  I wouldn't worry too much. Frank isn't going to steal your money.


----------



## hifimanrookie

staal said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. Frank isn't going to steal your money.



 
 +1 i agree


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kasimoa said:


> Ordered mine through ebay where the delivery date was 7th March. But it turns out that for the HE500 pure silver 6ft there is a wait for 2 months. Asked the seller for a refund yesterday. Have not heard anything yet. Money debited from my account.


 
  I put the maximum delivery date possible with ebay as they don't allow me to choose longer, but i do say in the listing that customers will be contacted with estimated wait as this changes all the time.
   
  Full refund has been issued, sorry for any inconvenience. I had thought you wanted to wait as that's what was said in the first messages. i just saw the others now. 
   
  I am extremely busy lately, so it does take me a little longer to reply to messages currently, so please bear with me.


----------



## kasimoa

Thank you...I have received the refund. Hifiman is sending me another cable and just found that out yesterday.


----------



## cute

Normal company's stop taking orders when they can't meet their lead times!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cute said:


> Normal company's stop taking orders when they can't meet their lead times!


 
  I am anything but normal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I am not sure what your issue is, but you have now gone on several threads complaining about me and saying how i have bad customer service and failed to reply to your messages on eBay, yet when i have contacted you several times and asked you on the forum for your eBay user name, you have each time let this go ignored and failed to reply. I even sent you 2 or 3 PM's requesting this.
   
  I reply to every message i receive, it might take me time sometimes, but everyone gets replied to. So it's odd how you say i did not reply to, not just one, but 2 of your messages, yet are not willing to provide me your user name, so i can check these these messages even exist.
   
  Edit. 
   
  Thanks for replying to my PM cute, shame you refuse to give me your user name, without which i cannot search for the messages you say you sent me, and make sure this does not happen again or check that this ever happened to begin with.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Sounds fishy to me..its always easy to complain anonimous..but pls...if ur man enough..show ur face..in giving ur name so frank knows who u are and then attend to the problems u have with him...and solve them if possible..as this just sounds like bashing someone down with the wrong attentions..
  sorry frank for interferring..but we all know how i am..i hate bashing on people with some vague reasons..especially if that persion tries to make it right...so be a man..and face him..he is not a boogie man as u can see here..whe tries to help every and any customer here..i myself have to wait also 2 months for my new cable..we all know frank is over his neck with work..and does all to go through those orders..am sure soon he will be on top ofit again and have a normal due time like all the other premium brands..1-1.5 months..
  once again..my aplogies for interfering here..but u know me...i cant keep my mouth shut...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Unfortunately i have had other things going on in my life the last few months, this has also caused some delays in orders and i was unable to get them out in the given time, some taking considerably longer. Hopefully after this batch and the next one, i will be back on form.
   
  Those being given wait times with new orders, should hopefully have their orders shipped in that time.


----------



## radiojam

Frank was very up front with the wait time and offered a refund no questions asked if it wasn't satisfactory. But I'm patient so I chose to wait. I have a hard time believing he would purposefully ignore someone.

Frank, hope you get everything in order and I respect that you don't compromise quality for speed. From some of the topics I've seen, Head-fi'ers are an infinitely patient bunch as long as the results are there.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





radiojam said:


> Frank was very up front with the wait time and offered a refund no questions asked if it wasn't satisfactory. But I'm patient so I chose to wait. I have a hard time believing he would purposefully ignore someone.
> 
> Frank, hope you get everything in order and I respect that you don't compromise quality for speed. From some of the topics I've seen, Head-fi'ers are an infinitely patient bunch as long as the results are there.


 
  +1 i totally agree with ur last lines..i am also anxiously waiting for my new cable...my  cable will be here end of march..or sooner..I HOPE


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





radiojam said:


> Frank was very up front with the wait time and offered a refund no questions asked if it wasn't satisfactory. But I'm patient so I chose to wait. I have a hard time believing he would purposefully ignore someone.
> 
> Frank, hope you get everything in order and I respect that you don't compromise quality for speed. From some of the topics I've seen, Head-fi'ers are an infinitely patient bunch as long as the results are there.


 
  Thank you. As i have said before, it would be easy for me to cut my wait time in half, but this would mean sacrificing the quality they are made in now, and that is something i am not comfortable doing. I would rather not have an order at all, then build a cr@p cable in half the time.
   
  I do currently have a lot of emails pending reply, 105 last i checked and will get to them soon, i am just trying to get this current batch of cables done as soon as i can, it is taking much longer to complete than i had thought.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I HOPE


 





 Keep dreaming.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Keep dreaming.


 
  Be carefull frankie boy..or else the postman could have a little accident AFTER he collected ur wonderfull cables...and by accident the cables could then get a 1 year delay then..as .its slippery with all that ice and snow..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oops..that just slipped of my tongue..ofcourse that would never happen..right?


----------



## Justin_Time

inter voice said:


> Hi,
> This is my fist thread to this forum.
> I have a pair of HD800 using Cardas cable.  I am considering to try Toxic cable as there are so many good feedback.  My question is shall I opt for SPC or pure silver ones (or just pure copper as Cardas) ? . What is the improvement over Cardas ? Hope someone can shed some lights on it.
> Thanks



From my experience, the Copper Venom is bt a wide margin the best match for my HD800, regardless of price. The improvement over the Cardas--an OK cable for HD800--is quite significant. It's the only cable I have tried that can eliminate the slight harshness/sibilance inherent to the HD800 while adding a bit more fullness and impaact to the bass. By the way the Copper Venom is not just pure copper like Cardas.

The Silver Poison is a very transparent cable and a great match for the LCD2/3 but not the best choice for the HD800. From my experience with the HD800, stay away from silver unless you like your music sizzling.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> This is how Frank tests his cables.


 
   LOL! Come back to this thread after few months, exposed to the same old humour this thread is full of.


----------



## longbowbbs

I still think Frank should be a scoutmaster and introduce the scouts to knot tying...


----------



## Toxic Cables

The new Bakoon amp, displayed with that they felt was the best headphone and cable available, LCD-3 and Silver Widow.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/649056/two-high-end-bakoon-headphone-amp-japan-version-not-international-version/30


----------



## DarknightDK

_Really_ looking forward to those silver widows Frank


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





justin_time said:


> From my experience, the Copper Venom is bt a wide margin the best match for my HD800, regardless of price. The improvement over the Cardas--an OK cable for HD800--is quite significant. It's the only cable I have tried that can eliminate the slight harshness/sibilance inherent to the HD800 while adding a bit more fullness and impaact to the bass. By the way the Copper Venom is not just pure copper like Cardas.
> 
> The Silver Poison is a very transparent cable and a great match for the LCD2/3 but not the best choice for the HD800. From my experience with the HD800, stay away from silver unless you like your music sizzling.


 
  Thanks.  I could not find "Copper Venom" in Toxic Cable's eBay site.  Can you please provide a link ?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> Thanks.  I could not find "Copper Venom" in Toxic Cable's eBay site.  Can you please provide a link ?


 
  Itsnot yet on his site..if u check the audeze cables on his site u will find a venom rc4.. As far i know they both are retangular cables..one silver and one copper..pm frank for it...u will be surprised bout the price ge asks for that perfect cable..much much much much cheaper then any other premium cable makers who sell such a cable..


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Everyone that I know in the forums has said nothing but absolutely positive things about Frank's cables, and his commitment when it comes to customer service. Toxic Cables, in my honest and unbiased opinion, makes some of the best cables around, and for a relatively low cost.
> 
> I have an HD650 cable from him, and it's the _cheapest_, the _best sounding_, and one of the highest built cables I have ever had, and I have tried a lot of cables.
> 
> I'm interested to see everyone's else's opinions about Frank and Toxic Cables.


 
  Sure, will do.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Itsnot yet on his site..if u check the audeze cables on his site u will find a venom rc4.. As far i know they both are retangular cables..one silver and one copper..pm frank for it...u will be surprised bout the price ge asks for that perfect cable..much much much much cheaper then any other premium cable makers who sell such a cable..


 
  Thank you very much.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





seeteeyou said:


> FYI - Frank mentioned that new orders for Venom were put on hold:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audeze-LCD2-8ft-8-wire-18AWG-Retangular-Pure-OCC-Silver-Upgrade-Cable-BEST-/110969853331
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/915


 
  Thats true..but if u really want one..ask him nicely..u never know..just pm him..
   
  ps..that cable is 8ft version.the 6 ft. Version is cheaper..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> _Really_ looking forward to those silver widows Frank


 
  Your HD800 one is actually already completed, just need to put the jack on, but will do that with the rest of them. I have just sent you a PM regarding the Audez'e cable.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Thats true..but if u really want one..ask him nicely..u never know..just pm him..
> 
> ps..that cable is 8ft version.the 6 ft. Version is cheaper..


 
  On the listing is pure OCC silver cable but do you think pure Copper Venom works better with HD800 ?  I have not seen any Copper Venom in Frank's site.


----------



## 28980

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Your HD800 one is actually already completed, just need to put the jack on, but will do that with the rest of them. I have just sent you a PM regarding the Audez'e cable.


 
   
  I sent you two PM's around a week ago. Accidentally sent the second one because I forgot I sent the first one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just wondering if you got them and have been busy, or just missed them all together.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





28980 said:


> I sent you two PM's around a week ago. Accidentally sent the second one because I forgot I sent the first one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  PM'S for the last few days have not been replied to yet, i am trying to get the orders i have running late out first. When i get a chance, i will go through all PM's and everyone will be replied to. Completing orders that are running late are a priority for me now, then taking new order. Please bear with me.
   
  Same goes for emails.
   
  I will reply to all PM's and emails tonight.
   
   
 Subscriptions*106* New Messages


----------



## ostewart

wow thats a lot of messages, just chiming in again, saying how amazing frank is, he got my order mixed up, so i sent it back, he even offered to refund my shipping cost back to him, but i dont want that, he is a great seller, he will now be sending me the right bits i need 
   
  I keep going back to Frank, the quality of the cable is superb, i dont even mind paying the little extra (still great price vs some other companies) as i know that the quality is great, and the customer support is also top notch.
   
  Thanks again Frank! keep up the good work


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> wow thats a lot of messages, just chiming in again, saying how amazing frank is, he got my order mixed up, so i sent it back, he even offered to refund my shipping cost back to him, but i dont want that, he is a great seller, he will now be sending me the right bits i need
> 
> I keep going back to Frank, the quality of the cable is superb, i dont even mind paying the little extra (still great price vs some other companies) as i know that the quality is great, and the customer support is also top notch.
> 
> Thanks again Frank! keep up the good work


 
  Sorry about that mix up, i have sent some extra wire also.
   
  At least it was a considerable more expensive wire i sent by mistake, not a cheaper one.


----------



## ostewart

And I was honest and didn't keep the more expensive cable


----------



## Justin_Time

I have rarely looked into Frank's website and I am not sure it is up to date either so I couldnot tell you what the link is.

You can just email him. Thtat's what I usually do. He always aswers though with a little delay sometimes when he is reaslly swaped.

The Copper Venom uses OCC rectangular copper wires with proprietary surface finishing and cryogenic treatment. Unfortunately, you casnnot tell from the description what the cable will actually sound like--I have yet to hear two OCC cables that sound exactly the same--so you just have to try it.

I have tried nearly all of Frank's cables for my various headphones and they are consistently superior to the competition sometimes at much higher prices.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I am not even sure what you do with all those cable, you have 2-3 different cables from me for every headphone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I really enjoyed your PS1000 with the 8 wire Black Widow, going to get myself one of those.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> And I was honest and didn't keep the more expensive cable


 
  You most certainly was.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> You most certainly was.


 
  Damn i would certainly keep the by accident received copper venom cable instead of the ordered poison version..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oops..am just kidding ofcourse!!!!! Am also honest to the bone..and ofcourse i would tell frank honestly i got the venom by accident for my he500..well.. i would at least try the cable for a week or so..and then contact frank saying i JUST found out i had the wrong cable..ofcourse not saying my head was in the clouds of how good that cable sounded on my he500...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yep yep..all honest here..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i helped him also..as now he didnt need to burn the cable in..u see..am good for frank..yeah i know..i dream a lot..


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

ostewart said:


> wow thats a lot of messages, just chiming in again, saying how amazing frank is, he got my order mixed up, so i sent it back, he even offered to refund my shipping cost back to him, but i dont want that, he is a great seller, he will now be sending me the right bits i need
> 
> I keep going back to Frank, the quality of the cable is superb, i dont even mind paying the little extra (still great price vs some other companies) as i know that the quality is great, and the customer support is also top notch.
> 
> Thanks again Frank! keep up the good work


 

   
   
   
  Justin (and anyone else for that matter), did you have any of Frank's pure silver or silver/gold (Silver Poison/Silver Widow) cables and which of the competitors cables did you compare to? What specific improvements did you find? 
   
  I've been looking around for a while and doing heaps of reading in the hope of making an informed and objective opinion. Having said that, the Silver Widow seems quite promising but of course, information is limited on it and comprehensive reviews across multiple higher end cables seems harder to find out about than say headphones themselves or amps.
   
  Also, does anyone ever frequency response graph the impact of these different cables or is it more of a subjective sharing of opinions/impressions?
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The new Bakoon amp, displayed with that they felt was the best headphone and cable available, LCD-3 and Silver Widow.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/649056/two-high-end-bakoon-headphone-amp-japan-version-not-international-version/30


 
   
   
  Was actually reading that thread as I was looking around for a great amp and cables for my LCD3. Seems quite promising. Again for the sake of my curiosity and objective fact-finding,  I realise CanDude did mention that "HPA-21 (using the current socket) + Toxic cable + LCD-3 produce the best headphone sound I have ever heard!" however I'm really curious as to if/which/how he compared the Silver Widow, specifically to other non-stock cables, in order to strictly isolate and ascertain the influence that the Silver Widow had in producing the final perceived sound.
   
  Finally, thanks Frank for acknowledging the delay. Looking forward to your response to my email from a few days back. On a side note, I'm sure you've probably heard it and/or considered it before but from a prospective customer's perspective, it would be awesome if you could find some time after all of this to touch up the webpage a little to reduce the traffic of frequently asked questions I can imagine you'd be getting via email/pm. Would help you concentrate on better producing the cables and/or responding to more subjective/consultative customer enquiries


----------



## Acapella11

Dear Frank, I understand you are doing nice cables =) but I am bit confused with respect to names and contents.
   
  Widow = ?
  Venom = ?
  Poison = ?
   
  Is there a name for a cryo-treated copper cable or are all copper cables cryo-treated? What about 4-wire and 8-wire?
   
  Cheers


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





acapella11 said:


> Dear Frank, I understand you are doing nice cables =) but I am bit confused with respect to names and contents.
> 
> Widow = ?
> Venom = ?
> ...


 
  Please check page 85, this gives you an idea of what each cable is made of. The copper cables i have are the Scorpion and Black Widow.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Please check page 85, this gives you an idea of what each cable is made of. The copper cables i have are the Scorpion and Black Widow.


 
  Hey u..u forgot one copper cable...bad boy....the capo di papi of the copper cables...the numero uno..the perfection in the form of a cable, the wellknown angel in discuise..the ultimate copper cable..the deadrow for ur wallet, the worst nightmare for frank to make it( i heard rumors his nightmares are about venom cables attacking him..lolz),the cable which makes even the most severe cable hater a believer and completely intoxicated..yes u got it.....the one and only...(drums!!!!) the copper venom!!! oops..a bit to much maybe?nah!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Hey u..u forgot one copper cable...bad boy....the capo di papi of the copper cables...the numero uno..the perfection in the form of a cable, the wellknown angel in discuise..the ultimate copper cable..the deadrow for ur wallet, the worst nightmare for frank to make it( i heard rumors his nightmares are about venom cables attacking him..lolz),the cable which makes even the most severe cable hater a believer and completely intoxicated..yes u got it.....the one and only...(drums!!!!) the copper venom!!! oops..a bit to much maybe?nah!


 
  I only try to sell those that are easier to make.


----------



## ChrisSC

Can anyone do a comparison between the crystal cables and the silver poison or silver widow cables?
   
  A few years back, the piccolinos had unobtanium status and reviews were rare (ranging from some declaring them to be pure snake oil to others claiming that they improved their phones as much as an amp), but now that a reputable dealer has them in stock, it seems that more people should have them..
  ..Very curious to hear how these cables compare to the other cables that Frank sells


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> Can anyone do a comparison between the crystal cables and the silver poison or silver widow cables?
> 
> A few years back, the piccolinos had unobtanium status and reviews were rare (ranging from some declaring them to be pure snake oil to others claiming that they improved their phones as much as an amp), but now that a reputable dealer has them in stock, it seems that more people should have them..
> ..Very curious to hear how these cables compare to the other cables that Frank sells


 
   
  +1
   
  Any/all comparisons between various aftermarket cables, intra or inter manufacturer would be invaluable as it seems as though the majority of reviews are purely subjective and isolated with superlatives thrown everywhere/where the comparisons are made against stock cables.
   
  Frank - thanks for your reply to my email earlier. Btw, still keenly awaiting your response to my post up there re the Bakoon amp guys recommendation of your Silver Widow as the best cable available for the LCD3. It certainly is high praise which could prove decisive in the decision making process of which aftermarket cables are ideal for myself and I suspect, many others.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





[h]ardwarenick said:


> Frank - thanks for your reply to my email earlier. Btw, still keenly awaiting your response to my post up there re the Bakoon amp guys recommendation of your Silver Widow as the best cable available for the LCD3. It certainly is high praise which could prove decisive in the decision making process of which aftermarket cables are ideal for myself and I suspect, many others.


 
  I did not see any questions for me in that post. Reading my comment, you will find i never said, anyone had said that the Widow was the best cable for the LCD-3, but the Bakoon, LCD-3 and Widow all go very well together as a setup. The Bakoon from what i have heard from many, is a very serious little amp, this from people i trust the opinions of.  I will be ordering one as soon as they are released.
   
  The Audio GD amps are great also.


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The new Bakoon amp, displayed with that they felt was the best headphone and cable available, LCD-3 and Silver Widow.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/649056/two-high-end-bakoon-headphone-amp-japan-version-not-international-version/30


 
   
  Thanks for that Frank. Apologies for not making out my question to be as clear and directed to yourself as I could have. It is obvious from my date joined and post count that I do far more reading than posting on these forums 
   
  Perhaps it was just a matter of the language used as it seemed to me that "..with what they felt was the best headphone and cable available..." would imply that you were saying that they had expressed that the best headphone and best cable available was the LCD3 and Silver Widow.
   
  I was simply curious as to whether/if/how they made comparisons to make such a claim, or if i had missed something, or you knew something I didn't. Reading that thread it didn't really seem to me as though any such comments from the manufacturers of the Bakoon amp, or anybody else for that matter, were shared to the effect of how I interpreted your statement above.
   
  Lol nice try with the Audio GD


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The Audio GD amps are great also.


 
  Oh my gosh Frank they truly are!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Frank, do you have any idea when the current batch of cables will be finished?


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Oh my gosh Frank they truly are!


 
   
  +100 !!


----------



## Staal

Currently rocking the Heir 6.A with one of Franks Piccolino cables. Damn!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





[h]ardwarenick said:


>


 
  Everyone has their own opinion, i will stand here and say that i feel the Silver Widow is the best stranded silver cable i have ever heard, but again this is just my opinion. How would i come to such an opinion, obviously after trying many other cables, including my own, but that does not go to say just because i like it, you will also, it's the same with any product.
   
  I may have worded it wrong, but the rig as a whole that i mention above, i hear makes for amazing listening.  I will be purchasing one, but again i will stress that Audio GD amps are fantastic also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So are HifiMAN headphones and iBasso amps, did i mention i stock all of these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyhow, i best get back to work, apologies in advance if i take a day or two to reply to anyone's messages, but i need to get the current batch of cables out this week.
   
  Remember i am also one of two authorised dealers for, Crystal Cables Piccolino, a brilliant sounding cable.
   
  I also have 18AWG Scorpion, Viper and Poison, the Scorpion 18 pairs very well with the HD800, i had some HD800 connectors custom made for this cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





staal said:


> Currently rocking the Heir 6.A with one of Franks Piccolino cables. Damn!


 
  How do you find it to compare against the Poison and Widow, i believe you have all 3.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Frank, do you have any idea when the current batch of cables will be finished?


 
  I hope to ship most, if not all this coming week. Over 150 cables will take some time to pack also.


----------



## che15

Hello frank , not rushing u or anything , I am just curious about how much longer until u finish my cable ?
Thanks


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





che15 said:


> Hello frank , not rushing u or anything , I am just curious about how much longer until u finish my cable ?
> Thanks


 
  I am not sure which your order is, could you PM me with your order details and date it was placed.


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





che15 said:


> Hello frank , not rushing u or anything , I am just curious about how much longer until u finish my cable ?
> Thanks


 
   
  That's the magic question!!


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> How do you find it to compare against the Poison and Widow, i believe you have all 3.


 
   
  Too soon to tell, will need to A/B and hopefully lure someone into helping me do a blind test. That will also allow for me to find out if I really think the SW is better than the SP or it's just my brain telling me that of course it must be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Right now I find the Piccolino to sound less full-bodied than the SW and SP yet with a bit more sparkle in the top notes..
   
  By the way, are you allowed to share your own thoughts about your IEM cables? If I recall correctly you do have a set of CIEMs yourself.


----------



## inter voice

Can someone tell me the sound difference between Copper Scorpion and Copper Black Widow? Which sounds better as I am confused by the different brand names 





.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





staal said:


> Too soon to tell, will need to A/B and hopefully lure someone into helping me do a blind test. That will also allow for me to find out if I really think the SW is better than the SP or it's just my brain telling me that of course it must be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  As a sponsor i believe am allowed to post my thoughts on my own cables but not compare against other manufacturers cables, but i choose not to do this for several reasons.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





staal said:


> By the way, are you allowed to share your own thoughts about your IEM cables? If I recall correctly you do have a set of CIEMs yourself.


 
  I believe Frank is a "Miracle" man....


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I believe Frank is a "Miracle" man....


 
  No he isnt..he is a mad scientist..


----------



## kenman345

Hey guys, I see lots of nice cables. I'm wanting to add some pictures of the IEM cables to my thread. I would like anyone that has any Toxic Cables IEM cables, to post some pictures and explicitly say I can use them or just PM me with them and state which cable they are. Frank has been busy and I'm in need of pictures to round out my list.
   
  List is linked in my signature, Toxic Cables is currently devastatingly under promoted as it has a lot less pictures and information than all the other cables. Please help me change that


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Hey guys, I see lots of nice cables. I'm wanting to add some pictures of the IEM cables to my thread. I would like anyone that has any Toxic Cables IEM cables, to post some pictures and explicitly say I can use them or just PM me with them and state which cable they are. Frank has been busy and I'm in need of pictures to round out my list.
> 
> List is linked in my signature, Toxic Cables is currently devastatingly under promoted as it has a lot less pictures and information than all the other cables. Please help me change that


 
   

   
  8 wire silver poison and scorpion hybrid cable for custom iem

  Silver Poison IE8/IE80 cable
   
  feel free to use the picture


----------



## kenman345

Posted and credited in the extra notes section of each cable. Thanks. 
  Quote: 





lightningfarron said:


> 8 wire silver poison and scorpion hybrid cable for custom iem
> 
> Silver Poison IE8/IE80 cable
> 
> feel free to use the picture


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Hey guys, I see lots of nice cables. I'm wanting to add some pictures of the IEM cables to my thread. I would like anyone that has any Toxic Cables IEM cables, to post some pictures and explicitly say I can use them or just PM me with them and state which cable they are. Frank has been busy and I'm in need of pictures to round out my list.
> 
> List is linked in my signature, Toxic Cables is currently devastatingly under promoted as it has a lot less pictures and information than all the other cables. Please help me change that


 
  In my sig line....Use away....


----------



## kenman345

I appreciate that, but I'd really like to only use IEM cable pictures in the thread. Yours are for headphones, i think Frank uses a different gauge cable for those and I wanna keep it consistent and clear that their are only IEM cables listed.
  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> In my sig line....Use away....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Poison
   
   

   
  Viper Translucent Blue
   
   

   
  Scorpion Translucent Black
   
   

   
  Hybrid
   
   
 
   
   
   
  These i took some time ago, i will take some pictures in a couple weeks with the new batch i will be making.


----------



## singleended58

Frank, how long do I need to wait for my Black Widow to be finished? I have ordered since December 2012. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## singleended58

Frank, how long do I need to wait for my Black Widow to be finished? I have ordered since December 2012. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## KimChee

Loving the looks of the black Scorpion, may have to order one..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





singleended58 said:


> Frank, how long do I need to wait for my Black Widow to be finished? I have ordered since December 2012. Please let me know. Thanks.


 
  As said to someone above, you need to PM me with your order date, as well as the cable on order, so that i can check which your order is.


----------



## inter voice

Just orderd a 6 ft 18AWG Copper Scorpion for my HD800 from Frank and now I am counting down the dates for its delivery which is 2 months from today.  Hope Frank can clear out all his backlogs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *Headphone Cable List/Prices*
> 
> *All headphone cables, come as standard with a 1/4" 6.3mm Viablue plug, 18AWG cables come as standard with 1/4" 6.3mm Furutech plug.*
> 
> ...


 
  Hi Frank.  Just wanted to know if the above statement is still applied to my recently ordered 18AWG Copper Scorpion, i.e. are you still using 6.3mm Furutech plug ?


----------



## samsamsam047

I just orded Frank's Silver Widow for my UERMs XD
  The next 6 weeks is going to feel like forever
  but I am sure its all worth the wait


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





samsamsam047 said:


> I just orded Frank's Silver Widow for my UERMs XD
> The next 6 weeks is going to feel like forever
> but I am sure its all worth the wait


 
  OH, you are lucky.  I have to wait for 9 weeks


----------



## hifimanrookie

Guys trust me..me myself have to wait also for another 4 weeks (was 8 weeks) for my second toxic cable.its killing me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.but hearing my first cable everyday i can tell u its worth the long wait..just ask anyone who has one...
   
  Its like waiting for ur new nissan gtr black edition (with nismo powerpack ofcourse)...waiting is hell..but when its on ur parking lot..all omniously looking in matt black(my favorite color) and carbon...waiting and hungering for u to step in, warm it up to the right temps and then thrash it through tight corners, loooong high speed corners and high speed persuings, overtaking anything in ur sight..porsches,m5's,amg's, rs's, r8's, xfr's, and so on...yummy...breakfast anyone? .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..vroooooaaaammmm (the valve in the 4 titanium exhausts just opened up completely...epic!!!)..yeah..then u just forget u waited a year to have one..get the point..
   
  a nissan gtr..is unreal fast, reliable, goes through corners  in speeds ur mind cant comprehend (), its usable - u can drive it to a market and put groceries in the boot and it sounds heavenly as if mount everest comes down on u when on full throttle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and compared to the other top dogs in automobilia empire...(by far) the least expensive..
   
  just like toxic cables...long delivery times as everyone wants one (), top quality built, simple and beautifully purposefull built, unbelievable sound, flexible and easy handling and best of all.. affordable beyond believe..
   
  oops..i talk to much


----------



## turokrocks

Another unsatisfied customer....


----------



## hifimanrookie

Unsatisfied? Why so many pics then


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Unsatisfied? Why so many pics then


 
  Because, I am so much unsatisfied....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Because, I am so much unsatisfied....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Whats wrong with cable then?? If u are not happy...did u contact frank then bout it? I mean before u put thrillion pics on the thread not explaining anything.... If u have received somthing u didnt order..u should first have try to solve it directly....so i dont really know what ur trying to achieve here with this..


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Whats wrong with cable then?? If u are not happy...did u contact frank then bout it? I mean before u put thrillion pics on the thread not explaining anything.... If u have received somthing u didnt order..u should first have try to solve it directly....so i dont really know what ur trying to achieve here with this..


 
  MAN...didn't you notice the "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" at the beginning!!!...LOL
   
  Take it easy....
   
   
  I love my new cable....
   
  THANK YOU FRANK


----------



## citraian

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Whats wrong with cable then?? If u are not happy...did u contact frank then bout it? I mean before u put thrillion pics on the thread not explaining anything.... If u have received somthing u didnt order..u should first have try to solve it directly....so i dont really know what ur trying to achieve here with this..


 
  He was sarcastic


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> MAN...didn't you notice the "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hey thats weird..now i see something i didnt see the last time i reacted on ur post.....i probably were hallucinating..as ur text is now different...internet can be soooo confusing..RIGHT? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




am cool as ice now...


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Hey thats weird..now i see something i didnt see the last time i reacted on ur post.....i probably were hallucinating..as ur text is now different...internet can be soooo confusing..RIGHT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I said it before , and I am saying it again, "THIS IS TOXIC" ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so things like that are normal here!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> I said it before , and I am saying it again, "THIS IS TOXIC" ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> Hi Frank.  Just wanted to know if the above statement is still applied to my recently ordered 18AWG Copper Scorpion, i.e. are you still using 6.3mm Furutech plug ?


 
  Those prices are for Audez'e and other cables, HD800 cable you purchased costs more when it comes to any of my wires, this is due to the HD800 connectors being considerable more expensive.
   
  All my cables ship with Viablue as standard, although Furutech and any other jacks are an option.
   
  I have a batch of IEM cables being made and as IEM cables are easier to make, i just put new orders in with that batch, so they usually ship sooner then headphone cables.
   
  Hifimanrookie, you have 4-6 weeks wait left.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> MAN...didn't you notice the "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Glad you like the cable, that might me the only Toxic angled OTG cable you have, they take too much time to make, so will be offering only straight ones in future.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Glad you like the cable, that might me the only Toxic angled OTG cable you have, they take too much time to make, so will be offering only straight ones in future.


 
  WOW...MY TOXIC IS ONE OF A KIND, what else can I ask for?
   
  You hear that guys...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Anyone going to the london heafi meet on 27th of april? I go!


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Those prices are for Audez'e and other cables, HD800 cable you purchased costs more when it comes to any of my wires, this is due to the HD800 connectors being considerable more expensive.
> 
> All my cables ship with Viablue as standard, although Furutech and any other jacks are an option.
> 
> ...


 
  Duly noted Frank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  BTW what is the sonic difference between my 18AWG Copper OCC and 22AWG Copper Black Widow ?  I believe both should match well with HD800.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> .
> 
> Hifimanrookie, you have 4-6 weeks wait left.


 





, nooooooooooooooo aaarrrrrrgggghhhhhhh cant..... wait....any...longer..pls...have......mercy..only..4 more..weeks...pleaaasssse..


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> , nooooooooooooooo aaarrrrrrgggghhhhhhh cant..... wait....any...longer..pls...have......mercy..only..4 more..weeks...pleaaasssse..


 
  Shhht, you know nothing about patience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been waiting for almost 4 months now. But the wait should be over soon, as far as I know my cable is part of the current batch which is almost complete.


----------



## Acapella11

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Anyone going to the london heafi meet on 27th of april? I go!


 
   
  Just put myself on the list =)


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





acapella11 said:


> Just put myself on the list =)


 
  Am already on the list


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cubasesx




----------



## Paul Graham

My next job for you Frank once Ive payed for the amp and my cables have arrived - 
   
   
  Ive just managed to get some DT770 Premium Enclosures with DT770 Pro headband.
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271149898475?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648
  They have no drivers.
  Now I have two options....
  Fit my older DT531 drivers, Or Get some DT770 or maybe the 880 drivers.
  Or could I fit my spare iGrado drivers???? Whatever really..
   
  Anyway, If I were to send the cans to you with the drivers, How much could you do a Balanced Copper Widow recable for please???
  And it would be the Hirose balanced connector for the PB2 again.


----------



## Paul Graham

Also to my friends on here, Any suggestions on the above post are more than welcome!! 
   
  Thanks, Paul


----------



## Paul Graham

Test post. LOL dont ask, Im confused myself :/
  Ok this can be deleted now.
  Apparently in another thread i couldnt reply as Im a new member??? LOL


----------



## Broken Arrow

Frank confirmed that my cable for my IE80 is somewhat delayed but will ship next week. YES !!!


----------



## cute

So how would the sound of the silver 1% gold be affected if this wire were used for signal, and OCC Cryoed pure copper were used for the ground returns? Has anyone even tried this and compared to a full four wire silver 1% gold cable?
   
  I would also be interested in hearing from those that have the silver poison, and other cables......I have not seen any comparisons to other silver, or silver/copper hybrid cables!


----------



## cute

I've made a Sennheiser cable for my Senn headphones out of toxic cables pure silver 1% gold wire for the signal, and toxic cables pure copper wire for the ground returns.  I have made cables from a lot of different materials, including Moon Audio Silver Dragon, Blue Dragon, Cardas 4 X 24 quad, DHC copper wire, Mogamin W2534 and W2893 quad cryoed, naviships spc, headphone lounge spc, and others, and I must say the hybrid cable I built myself with toxic cables pure silver 1%, and toxic cables pure copper (both toxic wires 26ga), is the best that I have heard to date.  So, I don't really know if building a cable with 4 wires all pure silver 1% gold is worth nearly double the cost.  No one so far has really chimed in as to the validity of this........one way or the other!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cute said:


> I've made a Sennheiser cable for my Senn headphones out of toxic cables pure silver 1% gold wire for the signal, and toxic cables pure copper wire for the ground returns.  I have made cables from a lot of different materials, including Moon Audio Silver Dragon, Blue Dragon, Cardas 4 X 24 quad, DHC copper wire, Mogamin W2534 and W2893 quad cryoed, naviships spc, headphone lounge spc, and others, and I must say the hybrid cable I built myself with toxic cables pure silver 1%, and toxic cables pure copper (both toxic wires 26ga), is the best that I have heard to date.  So, I don't really know if building a cable with 4 wires all pure silver 1% gold is worth nearly double the cost.  No one so far has really chimed in as to the validity of this........one way or the other!


 
  I am not sure if many have tried the Poison/Scorpion hybrid and to be honest, i have never made one myself for a headphone cable. The only Poison/scorpion hybrid i offer, is an 8 wire version for IEM cables.
   
  I do offer a Silver/White Widow hybrid (Arsenic), but this is silver and SPC, both Litz and it does sound slightly different. with the Arsenic sounding slightly brighter.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> My next job for you Frank once Ive payed for the amp and my cables have arrived -
> 
> 
> Ive just managed to get some DT770 Premium Enclosures with DT770 Pro headband.
> ...


 
  Sorry for the late reply, been dead busy, have not even replied to any messages for the last few days, so need to do that later tonight.
   
  Price will vary depending on length, but i charge the same as Audez'e cables for hard wire, so you can look at those prices. There is an additional labor charge for the hard wire, this can vary from £75 up to £160, for most Denon's, the labor is £85.


----------



## ostewart

I always wondered if all 4 silver makes a difference than silver for signal and copper for ground.. Any answers? as the cost of making a pure silver is a lot.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sorry for the late reply, been dead busy, have not even replied to any messages for the last few days, so need to do that later tonight.
> 
> Price will vary depending on length, but i charge the same as Audez'e cables for hard wire, so you can look at those prices. There is an additional labor charge for the hard wire, this can vary from £75 up to £160, for most Denon's, the labor is £85.


 
   
  No apology needed mate! And thanks for the heads up 
  Wont be for a little while yet anyway as I still need to pay you first for this first order, Then get the drivers for the 770's.
  Any ideas on what I can do about the forks on mine as I prefer the brushed metal over the black ones?
  And last but not least, When did you want to loan out the DB2 & when roughly should I have my balanced White Widow?


----------



## DefQon

Going to have to tease Frank a bit, until he get's some Piccolo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   

   

   
  Picture's don't do them justice.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Going to have to tease Frank a bit, until he get's some Piccolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice, but not Piccolino.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Nice, but not Piccolino.


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank, Thought this may interest you,
  My Beyer Hybrids so far, 531 drivers in a DT 770 premium enclosure ( And yes they're 770 Pro Forks/Headband )
  I definately think they will benefit from a balanced copper widow. I'll let you know when mate - 
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/654068/beyer-hybrids-dt531-drivers-in-dt770-premium-enclosures


----------



## max pl

sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## lin0003

Just ordered an 8-wire hybrid IEM cable for my UM miracles. I must say that Frank is certainly very professional. He responded very quickly to all of my emails and gave me many options for the cable. I ended up going for a black and white coloured one. £300 for a 60" hybrid cable of that quality is quite a good deal. I will certainly turn to Frank next time when I need another cable. Can't wait until it comes!


----------



## khaine1711

Got my Silver Poison from another member in the F/S section. The branding reminds me of my Timberland shoes. Solidly built, took me a while to take apart the connector to install my own banana plugs


----------



## Broken Arrow

end of the week is almost near so i am awaiting a email from Frank that my IE80 cable is ready for shipping
Frank ? 

EDIT : I was wrong in the date. it will be next week . haha my bad.


----------



## Sniping

Been really enjoying the amp, I've had just about enough listening time now to start writing the review this weekend. Thanks so much for making this happen Frank, the amp is just astounding.


----------



## 2NE1

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> I always wondered if all 4 silver makes a difference than silver for signal and copper for ground.. Any answers? as the cost of making a pure silver is a lot.


 
  I actually see some sellers do it the other way around, such as silver plated occ for ground, and regular occ for signal.
   
  Strange eh?


----------



## butvk

Hi all,
   
  I just thought I would share my experience ordering a cable from Toxic. Ive paid for my cable 20/11, information on the website was and still is clearly misleading. Avalailabilty 19...  Of course I thought there are 19 cables of this type in stock. Well it wasnt. And still isnt. My order is still "pending" and the seller gave me twice wrong information about how long it would take him to make and send this cable.
   
  Now, I understand this product is of very good quality, but behaving thus with the customers.. The whole thing looks like a ponzi scheme to me now. Seller makes good product at 0 margin, collects loads of orders and then disapears.  
  I hope Im wrong, in either case, be prepared for huge delay and dont trust to what he says to you when the cable would be sent. Maye it will. Maybe it wont.
  Myself, I asked for my money back - cant imagine enjoying the product after such treatment.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





butvk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just thought I would share my experience ordering a cable from Toxic. Ive paid for my cable 20/11, information on the website was and still is clearly misleading. Avalailabilty 19...  Of course I thought there are 19 cables of this type in stock. Well it wasnt. And still isnt. My order is still "pending" and the seller gave me twice wrong information about how long it would take him to make and send this cable.
> 
> ...


 

 Frank doesn't disappear. The first Toxic Cable I ordered came to me within 5 weeks, was and is still a great cable. Frank is a real manufacturer who tries to do his best. Problem is, if you are a one-man (or one man with som help) company, then nobody can jump in if you are sick or having other problems in life. This fall and winter, Frank got a HUGE load of orders (probably accepted to many...) and this too had its effect... Frank has apologized many times for this. As far as I know, he is currently trying to send out a batch of 150 cables as fast as possible. Frank knows that people are frustrated or even angry (as you are) now, I don't think he wants to become known as the cable-guy who always delivers late.
  Oh, and by the way, I too am waiting for an awesome cable. And I agree that he should change something about his website as soon as possible, not everyone knows that it's best to contact him directly.


----------



## playitloud

I am sorry butvk, but having to wait a vey long time for a cable and pay for it upfront is almost the opposite of a Ponzi scheme. In a Ponzi scheme  investors get a return from their own money or the money paid by subsequent investors, rather than from profit earned by the organization running the operation. To attract new customers, investors are offered a SHORT TERM abnormal high return. The first difference is you invest money and get a tanglible product in return. Hence, the 'one running the organization'  actually has to create something. Hence, you do not get a return of your own and others' money. Two, because you have to wait for a long time it is not attractive to invest money. Hence, a Ponzi scheme would have collapsed because there are not enough investors and therefore, the organization cannot pay out abnormal high returns because they do not have enough money to do so. 
   
  Having said that, I can understand your reservations. In a sense Frank's success in creating high quality cables for a decent price can also create this downfall. At some point entrepreneurs like Frank have to understand that they need help. Frank is not a manager, but a designer and developer of cables. Maybe, he can use support from somebody who can deal with the administrative tasks of planning, basic communication, website maintenance and logistics. That will free up some time for Frank to design cables, reduce the delivery time, and attracts more customers.  
   
  After all, Adam Smith is right: through division of labour you create a qualitative increase in productivity. Workers who have to concentrate on their single subtasks gain greater skill and greater productivity on their particular subtasks, which also increases overall productivity. Frank will hopefully get to this stage. For now, be assured, it is not a Ponzi scheme, Frank will not run away with your money, and you will get your high quality cable for a decent price.


----------



## butvk

Sorry, I didnt word it right. What looked similar to me was that Ponzi scheme is also based on positive feedback of the first "customers" - those who got huge returns on their investments. Only with this positive feedback it can really become ponzi scheme. As I said, I hope I am wrong, but then again.. the website is misleading and seller was giving wrong information to me. Even if he is one man show, and speficially becasue he is a one man show he should be honest and direct in communication.


----------



## longbowbbs

Sometimes you have to wait for the good stuff. I am waiting for an amp and some CIEM's....8-12 weeks That is how it works with small custom shops vs the big companies.


----------



## philo50

it's the communication, or lack thereof, that causes most of the frustration.....


----------



## 28980

Sorry but I agree with a lot of then angry guys. I definitely decided not to to go with toxic because of the wait times. IMO frank shouldn't be taking any new orders. You can make the argument he needs to make a living but I think its irresponsible and a poor business decision to be accepting new orders when some people have still been waiting 2+ months for their product. He should also update the information on all his sites to reflect the wait times if he doesn't want to stop taking orders. You can argue again that he's busy bit editing a few words on a websites should take no more than a few minutes.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Sometimes you have to wait for the good stuff. I am waiting for an amp and some CIEM's....8-12 weeks That is how it works with small custom shops vs the big companies.


 
   
  Yep this, I myself am waiting on a balanced cable for my HD25's, an adaptor and a Boomslang DB2 ( on loan from Frank. )
  Yes the wait is quite a large one, But coming from someone with a low income and thus is VERY carefull with his money, I can vouch this is no 'Ponzi scheme'
  Frank works very hard every day trying to get on top of all the back orders.
   
  All you need to do is read through this thread properly to see Frank is no idiot and works hard to keep his customers happy.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Been really enjoying the amp, I've had just about enough listening time now to start writing the review this weekend. Thanks so much for making this happen Frank, the amp is just astounding.


 
   
  Which amp dude?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





2ne1 said:


> I actually see some sellers do it the other way around, such as silver plated occ for ground, and regular occ for signal.
> 
> Strange eh?


 
   
  Could you tell us what cable sellers build their cables the way you describe?  That makes no sense at all.


----------



## shiver

Add me to another unhappy customer list.
   
  I've been lurking for a good few years at head-fi and it has vastly helped with my audio choice.As a result of such consistent praise I decided to place an order with Frank.(07/11/12)
   
  That was 17 weeks ago. Over 4 months..
   
  Frank give me the usual lead time of 6-7 weeks.
   
  I contacted him on week 9 ,only to be told "The estimate was 7 weeks,  it has been a little over 3 weeks, not, so you still have about 4 weeks left till they would be ready." Obviously he had got mixed up with the dates and so I corrected him.
   
  And he stated "Oop's, sorry shiver, i am running really behind, your cable is expected to be made in the next batch which i start this weekend, it's a batch of 115 cables and will be ready in about 2 weeks." 03/01/13
   
  Of course the order was never sent.
   
  Now I contacted Frank in February and was assured "The cables are expected to ship Friday, if not then the very latest will be on Monday, so you should have then next Tuesday/Wednesday, if i remember, i will upgrade your shipping to next day." 25/02/13
   
   
  Of course the order was never sent.
   
  Again I contacted Frank.And again Frank assured me the cable would be sent at Thursday special delivery at the latest and yes, he would email the tracking number.(05/03/13)
 As you can probably guess no tracking, no email, and no order.
   
  My emails asking for confirmation and details have not been replied too.Frank is now ignoring my emails.
   
  Now *every single time *It's been me the paying customer who's had to chase frank up only to be met when questioned with vague responses of "I'm sorry or I'm running behind". And every single date he has promised has been broken.Now I expect delays when ordering custom made things but the situation is now farcical, if I hadn't already paid multiple hundreds of pounds I would be laughing.
   
   
   I will also leave you with this message when he assumed I was someone else,(a well regarded regular poster on this thread):
   
   
  "Is that "forum members name removed", sorry dude, i did not even realise it was you. I am running slightly behind, i will express the cables to you tomorrow, they will be with you on Friday, same as if i had posted them Monday via normal FedEx. As yours will be going out before others, would you mind waiting till next Wednesday or so before posting anything on the Appreciation thread." 05/03/13
   
  So Frank's buddys get there cables before there's first whilst the rest of us sit in limbo.Sort it out Frank.
   
  I've written this so future people looking at ordering cables from Frank may be informed before committing to use his services.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





28980 said:


> Sorry but I agree with a lot of then angry guys. I definitely decided not to to go with toxic because of the wait times. IMO frank shouldn't be taking any new orders. You can make the argument he needs to make a living but I think its irresponsible and a poor business decision to be accepting new orders when some people have still been waiting 2+ months for their product. He should also update the information on all his sites to reflect the wait times if he doesn't want to stop taking orders. You can argue again that he's busy bit editing a few words on a websites should take no more than a few minutes.


 
  Just for ur info..i ordered a cable from dhc last year and i also waited almost 2 months to get it...and other POPULAR cable makers have same problems..its almost not dont to have cables on stock as every cable needs different connectors..or u have to go to a more inferior quality cable..as the financial risk and burden is lower then for the seller..imho ofcourse..
  as u all know i am a very active admiror f the toxic cables brand..i defend it with my name...as i believe in te product and frank himself..he is trustworthy..yes..communication can be better lately..am waiting for an answer also and am waiting for a special cable also since beginning of febr..... Completely balanced ...as i am going to have a very special one of a kind high end custom made Blue Circle dac/amp..(expected waiting time 18 weeks!!..so 8 weeks for a cable is completely acceptable!) But am patient..the first cable that i already have from him sounds better then any copper cable i ever heard until now for my he500....pls..i ask u...prove me wrong..!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  i have frank high in my respect..andfrom my business point of view i would advice to update his site and stop accepting orders from ebay until he comes on top...or get more help for the time being....am sure he will find a way to have every customer being satisfied..the hundreds who already got their cables all state that they love the cable they got..everyone!!!! And that it was worth the wait..problem is that people read this and hear this and also want a toxic cable..creating a bit of a challenge for frank..am sure all will turn out fine..frank makes out of this world sounding cables and he doesnt want to cut corners on quality..thats the reason why u have to wait so long for ur cables and lately on ur mails...pls be patient guys..we all want frank to be successfull as we love his cables..


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





shiver said:


> Add me to another unhappy customer list.
> 
> I've been lurking for a good few years at head-fi and it has vastly helped with my audio choice.As a result of such consistent praise I decided to place an order with Frank.(07/11/12)
> 
> ...


 
  Well..sorry for bursting ur bubble..but being as one of his buddy's ( sorry but i really dont know what u consider his buddy..so i suppose i am one)..i too have to wait the whole mile!!! I also dont know why lately he is a bit late with replying/delivering..for sure he has a reason for it..so pls..keep ur advises for FUTURE customers in front of u..but i agree info can be better from frank lately..


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Which amp dude?


 
  The Audio gd amp he won..


----------



## hifimanrookie

Why is it that only posters with only a few posts are the most negative ones..so weird! Sorry but its not firsttime i see this..also on otherthreads i see this happening..thrashing brands out of nowhere..as if they are 'paid' by competitors to disgrace the good name of the brand they thrash..its easy to order a product knowing it has long delivery date and then bashing about it..i even know in certain markets parties are paid ( in money or products) to do that with competitive brands...hope the ones on this thread are for real..if ur not happy..cancel the order and order with dhc or something..but trust me..due time is long there also....


----------



## philo50

I recently posted for my first time on this thread expressing my discontent about communication...a valid concern it would seem to me....don't need to hear from some rabid fanboy apologist casting aspersions on a legitimate opinion....the trashing of the brand is caused by late deliveries and either no or incorrect communication....
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Why is it that only posters with only a few posts are the most negative ones..so weird! Sorry but its not firsttime i see this..also on otherthreads i see this happening..thrashing brands out of nowhere..as if they are 'paid' by competitors to disgrace the good name of the brand they thrash..its easy to order a product knowing it has long delivery date and then bashing about it..i even know in certain markets parties are paid ( in money or products) to do that with competitive brands...hope the ones on this thread are for real..if ur not happy..cancel the order and order with dhc or something..but trust me..due time is long there also....


----------



## Paul Graham

Im with Hifimanrookie here, I wouldnt call myself one of Franks friends as Ive only dealt with him once officially last year.
  But those of us who speak to Frank more and respect him have to wait just as long as anyone else.
  And we wait patiently because we know that one, He works on his own, Two, If you want quality then you cant rush these things, Three, We dont know what goes on in his personal life, I mean we all deserve to have a life out of work do we not? 
  All you have to do is read this thread to see he puts quality before anything else, That he works really hard and is doing his best to catch up on orders.
   
  However if Frank did consider me a friend I would be honoured 
   
  And if any of you think he's slow in replying, Well I would take a wild guess and say he's working all hours god gives making cables!


----------



## max pl

yeh its definitely not just new posters that are having problems...
   
  that theory is silly.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> The Audio gd amp he won..


 
  Of course, I forgot lol!


----------



## cute

Probably would be a good thing if he didn't accept payment until the cable ships....people would at least know when they ship that way!  I do DIY cables myself, so I know how much time it takes to do a good job, so I sympathize on that point.  Good cables and wire yes, but he may have dug a hole that he will have a tough time getting out of, accepting so many orders.  Response to his customers should come first, that response takes time from the build!  Just my two cents, glad it's not me!


----------



## philo50

Quote: 





cute said:


> Probably would be a good thing if he didn't accept payment until the cable ships....people would at least know when they ship that way!  I do DIY cables myself, so I know how much time it takes to do a good job, so I sympathize on that point.  Good cables and wire yes, but he may have dug a hole that he will have a tough time getting out of, accepting so many orders.  Response to his customers should come first, that response takes time from the build!  Just my two cents, glad it's not me!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





philo50 said:


> I recently posted for my first time on this thread expressing my discontent about communication...a valid concern it would seem to me....don't need to hear from some rabid fanboy apologist casting aspersions on a legitimate opinion....the trashing of the brand is caused by late deliveries and either no or incorrect communication....


 
  Rabid fanboy? Excuse me!!!am nota fanboy and never will be..i always try to get the best for my buck..and lately for cables..toxic is the best!!!! If someone does better for the price..well..i went from dhc to toxic..who knows what i do next!! So pls..stop insulting my intelligence and urs.
   
  I am the same way on all the other threads i am on...about other brands i own..so pls..use non offensive talk!.i say what i think..and trust me..i had a few discusions on threads with NEW posters who were bashing around..and surprise surprise..two of them were banned from headfi!!!!! So what i say is from experience..ofcourse some are honest members..i am sure u are..but still..acting like ur a good samaritan in warning?? new customers by bashing ones good name is absurd and in my opinion doesnt help anyone..we all know we have to wait..and yeah..that can cause irritation..but calling him dishonest or one even compared him with fraudeless business doing..come one! in real business life u can be taken to court for those kind of insuations..thats not honesty or helpfull..as u wont win anything with that..no one will..as its a lie..we all know that!!! So if u do have problems..real problems..take it up with the administrators of headfi!!! They dont allow fraudelous companies or members.and they are very active and keen on that!! i know that personally from own experience...so pls..even if ur not a happy camper..keep it civil..dont call people names or insinuate things u cant prove...thanks..


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Of course, I forgot lol!


 
  Ur getting old paul


----------



## philo50

just where did I use words like dishonest and fraudulent....get a life.....


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





cute said:


> Probably would be a good thing if he didn't accept payment until the cable ships....people would at least know when they ship that way!  I do DIY cables myself, so I know how much time it takes to do a good job, so I sympathize on that point.  Good cables and wire yes, but he may have dug a hole that he will have a tough time getting out of, accepting so many orders.  Response to his customers should come first, that response takes time from the build!  Just my two cents, glad it's not me!


 
  Allthough i respect this sugestion..i think it would be better just stop with accepting orders until he is on top again..but hey..am not frank..am sure he knows best...good luck frank!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





philo50 said:


> just where did I use words like dishonest and fraudulent....get a life.....


 
   
  He said *ONE EVEN* Not meaning you in particular.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





philo50 said:


> just where did I use words like dishonest and fraudulent....get a life.....


 
  Not u!! The other poster. Read a few posts back..and my post was in general..my only direct reply to u is that ur acting a bit foolishly..to much agression in ur post..like post: get a life??? And the other: rabid fanboy? That are direct attacks..and here on headfi we dont appreciate that kind of reactions..we are here for our hobby..with respect to anyone..i dont call u names right? So pls keep it civil..i saw threads being closed for less!! And i suppose u dont want that..so i will end this discusion..as i said..am not here to insult anyone..i do have a life and i have real life experience in my profession with paid off parties to destroy other brands names..so my apologies if i am abit to passionate in defending toxic cables as a company..am sure u wish toxic cables to be even more succesfull..and that the service of lately will be improved..am sure it will..give it time..all the best!


----------



## philo50

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> He said *ONE EVEN* Not meaning you in particular.


 
  sure looked like he was referring to me.....not cool


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> He said *ONE EVEN* Not meaning you in particular.


 
  Thanks paul. But...just let it go...with this discussion no one wins..and i saw a few threads being closed by the administrators because of this kind of behaviour/discusions..and we dont want that!


----------



## Paul Graham

No we don't! I'll leave it to your better judgement mate


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Guys, relax. All of this is pretty pointless.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Been away for a day to come back to 20 post, great to see the thread doing so well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  All jokes aside. Regarding recent late replies to email, i posted here a week or so ago to say that emails will take time to reply to and can take a few days, depending on when i last checked them.  I have two options, reply to emails all day, and i get over a hundred each day, most new order inquiries, many of which i have been directing to other companies i used myself previous, or make cables everyone is waiting for.
   
  Also as stated before, my son was unwell for some time earlier this year, at which point i was unable to make any orders or send anything out, this is what ultimately caused the current delays, after this current batch, some of which shipped today and the rest of which will ship Monday, has shipped, i have a IEM and then a headphone cable batch to do, after which, i will be back on track.
   
  I do not give priority to anyone's orders, the only time a cable might ship before others is when i have that cable in stock, and if anyone is interested, i have a 13ft 8 wire Audez'e SP cable, a 4 wire 24AWG rectangular silver Audez'e cable and  2 x 24 wire HD800 cables in stock and ready to ship. I have had the manufacturer of what i consider to be one of the best headphones currently available, order some cables from me, and they too waited in line like everyone else
   
  As previously stated, i do not rush my cables, if someone needs a cable quick, then please look elsewhere, if you want a well made cable, build with the best materials i can find and are willing to wait for it, then you have come to the right place. 
   
  If someone is not happy with the wait or feels this is some ponzi scheme, then request a refund, i am not holding anyone's money to ransom here, anytime someone requests a refund, as long as it is not a special order that has already started, i am more then happy to provide a full refund, even though it does mostly cost me more then what was originally paid to process a refund.
   
  Taking orders and then taking payments is not something i will ever do, i have done it before and was left with cables i could not sell, when the buyers never completed the sale.
   
  Shiver, your cable has already shipped. You said you wanted it for the weekend, so i paid the extra for Saturday delivery. I could have shipped it yesterday like i had originally said, if you did not change your cable to a sleeved version at the last minute, the 22AWG Black Widow is sold without sleeving, i thought everyone knew this, so unless i am told that you want the cable sleeved, i can't guess it. Due to the sleeving i use on my current cables not fitting the Widow, i had to order some especially in for your cable, as you can see from the receipt below (Google Hypex), this caused the delay of an extra day and why i could not ship yesterday, as the sleeving only arrived today. 
   
  As for your other comment, as stated above, in stock cables ship sooner for customers, no one takes priority with my orders. I don't even have my own custom cable for any of my own headphones, so your comment of friends taking priority is completely wrong.
   

   
  Website was updated sometime ago to reflect the wait.
   
  My apologies again to those who have been waiting, the first batch is complete and will go out on Monday, there are some order that have some interconnects with them also, these interconnects are not yet made, if you would like the cables shipped first, please let me know, i can then ship the interconnects to you at a later date, at my own cost.
   
  Please let me stress again, i do have a very long wait, my emails will take time to reply to for the upcoming weeks while i try to complete orders, Those who cannot wait, send me an email with Refund in the header, please provide the date of order, cable ordered and amount paid and as long as it's not a special order item, that has already started production, you will be given a prompt refund.
   
  Some wonder why i have not listed my new cables yet, i have near a dozen new cables that are not listed, and this is why. Adding new cables to the site would increase the amount of sales and this is not something i want currently.
   
  Also, as had been done with some customers, you are able to place and order and leave a 50% deposit and the rest is to be paid when order is ready to be shipped. I do not take orders with no payments upfront.
   
  Current batch headphone cables will fully ship Monday, some have shipped today, but not many. Please don't message me asking if your cable shipped today, as it takes up time in my searching, those with order in the current batch can PM me on Tuesday, please put "Tracking" in the header, along with your order date, cable ordered and amount paid, and i will be able to give you a tracking number.
   
  Sorry for the wait.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Been away for a day to come back to 20 post, great to see the thread doing so well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hey Frank, welcome back , got messy here. I wish you and your son good health .
   
  Guys don't panic, I did not panic yet. I also waiting for my cable for over 9 weeks. I spoke with Frank this week and found out that at 10 AM he did not get any sleep yet for the night before. I think he is working hard to recuperate.
   
  I am sure he will get this straight soon, I hope he does as I am very anxious to get my cable too


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Been away for a day to come back to 20 post, great to see the thread doing so well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  If you look at Frank's long reply you will surely understand why we need to wait for a quality product.  We must appreciate that Frank like others has his own problem.  As Frank has sincerely mentioned if anyone does not want to wait by all means he can ask for a full refund.  I have ordered an OCC cable from Frank for my HD800 and Frank told me that I need to wait for 9 weeks which I don't mind for the waiting.  I am sure a lot of us will support Frank to overcome his difficult time.  Cheer up Frank and I am sure you got a lot of fans.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Welcome back frank...i was missing u already here on headfi...hope all isfine with ur son now!
  oh yeah..isent u a pm to change my ordered cable into a balanced one..yep..am one of those guys who wantto change his order..lolz...i am going to have a custom baked one of a kind dac/amp for me in the next few months....but take ur time to reply..as i know my cable is not to be shipped before end of march.


----------



## butvk

butvk
 [size=x-small]Nov 30, 2012 at 8:02 am[/size]
   Hi,
   
  I understand you are busy posting on this forum , but I could you tell me the story of my order #184?
  I paid it 20/11, sent you email some days after without response. Order still sits "pending"..

[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/3/38/38x38px-ZC-385e0345_download2xxxxx.jpeg[/img]
Toxic Cables
 [size=x-small]Nov 30, 2012 at 12:54 pm[/size]

   I have seen your order, i believe i also sent you an email that day, to let you know that we have a 6-7 weeks wait time for cables to be made and shipped as we are currently flooded with order, below if the email you should have received, please let me know what you would like to do.


butvk
 [size=x-small]Nov 30, 2012 at 11:46 pm[/size]
   Hi,
   
  I haven't seen your email. Good to know your business is growing, I hope you will be able to send my cable soon.
   
  By the way, maybe it could be an idea to reflect this big demand on your website - I understood "availability 19" as you have these 19 cables in stock already. Maybe your other customers get confused too
Toxic Cables
 [size=x-small]Dec 1, 2012 at 1:38 pm[/size]
   On the website, it's only possible to list items by putting a quantity on it, customers are sent an email after purchase and are welcome to a full refund if they cannot wait.
   
  I will try to get your cables out, as soon as possible

   
butvk
 [size=x-small]Feb 11, 2013 at 12:01 pm[/size]
   It is going to be 3 months or 12 weeks soon since I paid and you haven't delivered.
  Please send my money back.

   
Toxic Cables
 [size=x-small]Feb 11, 2013 at 1:11 pm[/size]
   The cable has already started being made in the current batch, they cover all orders till 16th December so will include yours and are expected to ship in just a week.
   
  If you would still prefer a refund then please provide me your full name so i can check which order is yours and process the refund straight away. After refund is issues, money will be back in your account in 5-7 days.
   
  If you like, you can wait just another week and it will be sent.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





butvk said:


> butvk
> [size=x-small]Nov 30, 2012 at 8:02 am[/size]
> Hi,
> 
> ...


 
  I think it's already been established that orders have been taking much longer then i had originally said. I see you have edited out some parts of my messages also.
   
  I have processed a full refund for you.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Which amp dude?


 
  In my sig


----------



## DarknightDK

Well, if its any consolation, I've been waiting 4 months for my cables. I don't mind the wait, because I know Frank will not disappoint.


----------



## hifimanrookie

+1 i agree..can u imagine that the new amp i am going to order in may has a 18 weeks waiting time? That puts the waiting time for franks cables in another light..


----------



## longbowbbs

Custom products are not the same as going to the mall and getting one off the shelf.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> +1 i agree..can u imagine that the new amp i am going to order in may has a 18 weeks waiting time? That puts the waiting time for franks cables in another light..


 
  That mean i can send your cable in another 18 weeks, you don't need a balanced cables, if you can't use it till you get the amp.


----------



## iamdacow

Have not visited this thread in awhile and WOW the things that have happened here in this thread over the past 2 weeks. I just wanted to post my impressions on the toxic cables and my experience with frank. I first got to know about toxic cables when i was shopping for a new replacement cable for my jh13s, at that time (2012 june if my memory serves me correctly), frank was launching his line of IEM cables and the prototypes of the cables were being sent to the senior head fi members such as Staal for review, also enticing me to part with my money was the very reasonable pre order price for the silver poison cable. I decided to pull the trigger on one of them and 2 months later, they arrived. On first impressions, the cables were well built, attention was paid to every detail, the braiding was beautiful (I will get to the sound later). I was enjoying my cable until December last year when disaster struck, the left channel of the cable stopped working. However, this was not franks fault as I live in a country (Aka Singapore, and no its not in China) where we have the HOT and HUMID tropical weather 365 days a year, the weather here is like being in a sauna and it makes you sweat alot. To cut to the chase, my sweat corroded the connecting pins on the IEM cable so much that an electical signal could not pass through it. As such i sent my cables in for repair early Janruary and got them back in February (i also ordered a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable). When i got the cable back from repair, all that i could say was that the repair job done was fantastic, it looked brand new, it was worth the wait. Toxic cables is a brand that i would hold on even grounds if not higher than the big cable companies such as ALO ( have 2 spoilt IEM cables from them as their IEM connecting pin overmould was done really badly, both died after 2 weeks). Frank has also been really polite and very straight to the point in his answering of my emails and i am a very tough customer (he can testify to that haha), nevertheless thank you Frank and a job well done, i am happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Now for the sound, the important bit. I do believe that cables do make a difference in sound, i wont call the difference huge but it does improve on the sound quite a bit if you have a good set up. Owners of the JH13/16 line will know that on the stock cable, these IEMs are aggressive and are can easily fatigue the listener, Frank's silver poison smoothens out the presentation, making it more 3D like at the same time reducing the harshness of the JH13 while maintaining the good attack that it has, the decay is also improved slightly. Surprisingly for a silver cable, the bass is not compromised, the bass quantity remains roughly the same but it seems that the jh13 is now able to hit the lower bass tones with less effort. The midrange is clean, slightly forward, vocal sibilance is reduced. Treble is very good, with cymbals having nice much more airy presentation to them, high hats sound really realistic. Clarity is overall improved and micro details are indeed brought more foward. All i can say is that the wait was worth it. Frank has one really good cable DDDDDDDDD
   
  Here's some pictures, the biohazard artwork on the IEM really suits the toxic cables


----------



## longbowbbs

Thanks iamdacow! Back to normal in Toxic land.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> That mean i can send your cable in another 18 weeks, you don't need a balanced cables, if you can't use it till you get the amp.


 
  U think ur a smart ass huh?.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No way gozeee..in the meantime i will be using a short (toxic?) adapter to use the 8 wire black widow beauty with my also perfect amp, my 337..as i really want that cable..it will sound heavenly..am sure..so if u dont want ur tires blown up..oops...breath in...breath out..think of fluffy rabits...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but..no need to rush it for end of this month..1st week of april is fine also..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 U see am reasonable man..well..most of thetimes..and why am i still awake at 6am on friday and working??? Can someone hit me on the head? Pls!! Heeellllp..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Well, if its any consolation, I've been waiting 4 months for my cables. I don't mind the wait, because I know Frank will not disappoint.


 
  I really appreciate the wait and your patience, not a single email asking about the order since you ordered, now that's what i call patience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I was going to ship your cables today, but i wanted to hold on to them for some pictures. I will ship them over the pond on Monday, hope you don't mind. Here are a couple pictures of both your Silver Widows.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Most of us are patient as we know ur cables sound heavenly frank..okay i admit..i sometimes ask u things..but only because i am a curious person and not a stalker..lolz
   
  and mr!!.are u not supposed to lay next to ur wife and counting sheep at this time?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> U think ur a smart ass huh?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  End of this month, i believe i told you 6 weeks less then a week ago, cheeky sod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Honestly, i am trying my best to get out all the cables as soon as i possibly can, i am not delaying orders intentionally.
   
  Everyone who has emailed or messaged me in the last couple days, i will reply to you guys tomorrow.


----------



## DarknightDK

I'm speechless Frank, those cables are absolutely _GORGEOUS_! Surely it was worth the wait.
   
  Cannot wait to plug them in.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Guys, relax. All of this is pretty pointless.


 
  Thank you also for your patience, it's hard to believe how patient you guys are.
   
  Here's some pics of your 8 wire Widow i believe.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Wow..am speechless..8 wire huh? Mmmmmm..oops..Dont worry i can wait...6 weeks huh? Hope i will get them before the london meet..lolz.
   
  When u have the time frank...can u pm me with the pricing for the balanced connectors and a short adapter cable..that short!! adapter doesnt need to be 8 wire black widow wire..or have top of the line connectors...its a temperarely solution..so a basic copper scorpion wire will do also..thanks!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> I'm speechless Frank, those cables are absolutely _GORGEOUS_! Surely it was worth the wait.
> 
> Cannot wait to plug them in.


 
  Thank you, i am glad you like them, they look even better in person. Once you get them, just leave music running through them, overnight for a few days, just using your iPod, and they will sound even better, although they already sound great.
   
  I have just the jacks left to put on some of the cables, so should get these done. I will try take a group photo of the one's i did not send today, sometime over the weekend.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

toxic cables said:


> Thank you also for your patience, it's hard to believe how patient you guys are.
> 
> Here's some pics of your 8 wire Widow i believe.




Wow!  You were right when you told me this cable is going to be awesome.... Words fail me!


----------



## Paul Graham

Yet again Frank leaves us speechless with the quality of his craftsmanship! 
  Whats a Gozee Hifimanrookie??? LOL Apart from apparently Frank is one! 
   
  See now Im feeling impatient and want to see some sexy pictures of my cable and adaptor....


----------



## lightningfarron

thats a great looking cable frank. im sure the sound will be good. 
  do you have any plans to make 8 wire silver widow and black widow hybrid? im really curious on how it sounds since the silver poison and scorpion hybrid sounds really good.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Yet again Frank leaves us speechless with the quality of his craftsmanship!
> Whats a Gozee Hifimanrookie??? LOL Apart from apparently Frank is one!
> 
> See now Im feeling impatient and want to see some sexy pictures of my cable and adaptor....


 
  Hifimanrookie makes up words when he gets excited....


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Hifimanrookie makes up words when he gets excited....


 
   
  I noticed lmao!
  & I thought I was bonkers?!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lightningfarron said:


> thats a great looking cable frank. im sure the sound will be good.
> do you have any plans to make 8 wire silver widow and black widow hybrid? im really curious on how it sounds since the silver poison and scorpion hybrid sounds really good.


 
  I intend on releasing every type of cable imaginable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  Unfortunately i don't currently have Black Widow in the same size, but funnily enough, i was thinking of ordering some just a couple days of ago, so i will get some soon.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> I noticed lmao!
> & I thought I was bonkers?!


 
  We three are the crazy bunch of the headfi community..and i believe i am the most normal one of us..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  but seriously...am wondering about something..u guys know me by now...i am very direct and somtimes a bit of a pain in the ass in defending what i believe in..i know..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but...
  plsfrank..i am curious..how many people who ORDERED WITH U actually asked for a refund..as i have a feeling there wont be many..if u find this to personal i understand frank..but am just curious...my procurement guts tell me i know the answer already..but i think its only fair to open up...so there are no misunderstandings here..


----------



## rawrster

darknightdk said:


> Well, if its any consolation, I've been waiting 4 months for my cables. I don't mind the wait, because I know Frank will not disappoint.




i have no idea how long I have been waiting but roughly the same but I did add 2 cables along the way so not all franks fault. it could be faster but I have no doubt I'll be getting them. patience is key when ordering custom made products. I did get an email back a few days ago saying 3 weeks or so for my cables


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> We three are the crazy bunch of the headfi community..and i believe i am the most normal one of us..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Indeed we are Dave, Indeed we are!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> i have no idea how long I have been waiting but roughly the same but I did add 2 cables along the way so not all franks fault. it could be faster but I have no doubt I'll be getting them. patience is key when ordering custom made products. I did get an email back a few days ago saying 3 weeks or so for my cables


 
  Sorry for the delay mate, the next batch is IEM cables, these are easier to make, as most have the OM connectors, so less work for me, and being only 4ft, they are quicker to braid, so the whole batch will only take a week or so.
   
  After that i will do the headphone cable batch, this batch will be larger then the current one, about 200 cables, but this time, i will first fut all the headphone connectors on all of the cables, and after that, they will be split in to a few groups, so that the ones ordered earlier will ship sooner as they will be completed first, rather then shipping them all together. So those waiting longer, will get them quicker.
   
  Everyone who has ordered cables from me, will get them sooner or later, there is no doubt about that.


----------



## rawrster

no worries on my end. it gets done whenever it gets done. I'm not losing any sleep about it taking a few extra weeks. I am however losing sleep from my he6


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> We three are the crazy bunch of the headfi community..and i believe i am the most normal one of us..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The only crazy one is you my friend, the rest of us are very sane, or are we. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Fortunately, other then the one i refunded, mentioned earlier, i have not had any refund request and again i thank you all with all my heart, for your great patience. Thank you.
   
  I promise everyone's cable will be perfect and hopefully you would feel it was worth the  wait.  I over promised people and i take full responsibility for that, it was not done on intention as at the time, i honestly believed i could get the cables out in the times given, i guess i just did not realize that it takes much longer to make sure they are all made well, but then again, that is no excuse. Sorry.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Once these next batches go out, i will hold some sort of raffle for those that have been effected by the long delays. There will be some amazing prizes, Piccolino and Widow cables and an Amp or Headphone.
   
  Also one for all existing customers.
   
  Winners will be chosen at random.


----------



## longbowbbs

I like prizes!...They sound great!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

toxic cables said:


> Once these next batches go out, i will hold some sort of raffle for those that have been effected by the long delays. There will be some amazing prizes, Piccolino and Widow cables and an Amp or Headphone.




Great, great idea


----------



## Paul Graham

Cooool! Although I would feel greedy entering as I only recently won that White Widow cable


----------



## hifimanrookie

Me me me me me me me..oops..i am waiting a trillion weeks already..okay okay..i admit a bit off the truth..but.. damn..i wanna win something..again.an adapter cable would be nice...lolz..pretty plz!!! To greedy huh? Oh well...thats what happens when ur intoxicated..u become a spoiled brat  or was it just plain greedy?


----------



## inter voice

I also like prizes,  I will pray every night because of that


----------



## Paul Graham

If I was to win anything, an Algorhythm Solo or an SR71B would be awesome, Is that asking too much Frank??? LMAO Sorry, Couldnt resist!


----------



## longbowbbs

He'll put one of those AudioGD amps in the dryer for you...That'll shrink it down some.


----------



## Paul Graham

LMAO Longbow!!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Damn..reading all those posts of greedy people i feel i am one of the most  moderate greedy intoxicated people..so frank..u know what to do..


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Damn..reading all those posts of greedy people i feel i am one of the most  moderate greedy intoxicated people..*so frank..u know what to do..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yep, Give Hifirookieman NOTHING and All your CLAS & Ray Samuels are belong to MEEE!!!


----------



## hifimanrookie

And i thought we were friends..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grrrrrrr oops..think fluffy bunnies...relax...think of pink..


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> And i thought we were friends..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Lol I was only foolin dude 
  Pink fluffy bunnies are awesome!


----------



## longbowbbs

I step away for a short time and you are all fighting over MY toys....


----------



## Paul Graham

Haha please dont rub it in Longbow


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I step away for a short time and you are all fighting over MY toys....


 





 Classic.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Lol I was only foolin dude
> Pink fluffy bunnies are awesome!


 
  I know u were lolz
  how bout we two against longbow..we share the wins
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  oops where did that pink fluffy bunny go?


----------



## Paul Graham

Haha you're on fella!


----------



## sensui123

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Once these next batches go out, i will hold some sort of raffle for those that have been effected by the long delays. There will be some amazing prizes, Piccolino and Widow cables and an Amp or Headphone.
> 
> Also one for all existing customers.
> 
> Winners will be chosen at random.


 

 Great bonus....some things are worth the wait.  Keep up the good work Frank.  Busy moving into a new house myself anyway, thought I'd check head fi (I really try not to these days lol) and figured I peek in this thread.  I have a sample of Frank's work from someone in the classified before and I'm sure the final products will be worth the wait for everyone.


----------



## khaine1711

And I thought I'll be content with my newly acquired Silver Poison. This place is evil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  Please reply my pm/email soon Frank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


>


----------



## rainykchan

Hey Frank I bought this silver poison ciem cable from you earlier in November and now the right channel isn't working proprly. Should I send the cable back to you for repair and how long should it take


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





rainykchan said:


> Hey Frank I bought this silver poison ciem cable from you earlier in November and now the right channel isn't working proprly. Should I send the cable back to you for repair and how long should it take


 
  Better was to pm him directly...u will get faster reply then and its more personal then posting it here. Imho. Am sure it will solved to ur satisfaction quickly.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





rainykchan said:


> Hey Frank I bought this silver poison ciem cable from you earlier in November and now the right channel isn't working proprly. Should I send the cable back to you for repair and how long should it take


 
  Could you email or PM me to tell me exactly what it is that is wrong and if you know how it occurred.  Put repair in the header. 
   
  However it happened, we will be sure to get it fixed for you.


----------



## snaps11

I tried getting contacting you by pm and email but getting nothing back. Trying to give you a order possibly. Getting no contact is putting me off a bit. Put some sugar on the deal maybe? Bring me back in


----------



## chesterljh

i want the prize as well!!! =D


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





chesterljh said:


> i want the prize as well!!! =D


 
  Get in line then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, and the line is loooooooong..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  and Frank..if u do start giving prizes away..keep one copper venom cable apart for a nice guy who deserves to win..me me me me..oopsie


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank, I sent you a pm bud, Payment should be with you Friday 
   
  LOL, Im already thinking about a second order but it depends on what you can get in etc??!! Its all in the pm mate.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Frank, I sent you a pm bud, Payment should be with you Friday
> 
> LOL, Im already thinking about a second order but it depends on what you can get in etc??!! Its all in the pm mate.


 
  Payment huh? and All in the pm huh?and ur from uk huh?  Mmmm so much secrecy..that pm will probably selfdestruct in 15 seconds after opening huh? Mmmmmm, it has 007 all over it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Ur name is probably paul graham 001, with a license to chill..


----------



## maguire

SW-BW Combo sounds very interesting.....


----------



## ostewart

Just built my 2nd IEM cable from toxic cables, this time with OCC Copper, very nice looking and slightly warmer sound that SPC, great for my Alclair Monitor, the highs are still detailed and mids are more lush and natural.
  Could'nt be happier, Thanks FRANK! used a Pailiccs Jack and Toxic Cables Y-Split (thanks for the freebies after the cable mix up):
   
   

   

   

   

   

   
  Also a little 3.5 male to 6.3 female (pure silver):
   
   

   

   
  Quick question, would there be any difference if i used silver for signal and copper for ground rather than silver for signal and ground?
   
  Thanks


----------



## wadiafreak

I read all of the praise for Toxic Cables with interest but I wonder what is going on with this outfit when they are offering 3/5 day availability on ebay and when an order is placed and payment made they respond with the news that delivery will be 9 weeks later !


----------



## longbowbbs

I wonder if that has anything to do with some ebay policy for availability? I do know whenever I have ordered from Frank, it has been clear that there is a queue to wait in. I have not ordered off his ebay site.
   
  Worth the wait for me. Awesome cables.  
   
  BTW, which Wadia device do you have. The 121 looks like a winner.


----------



## wadiafreak

Whatever the reason I know that the guy who ordered is not happy,and I don't blame him,there is no indication of such a delay before he parted with his money !
My current Wadia is one of the last 861se models made which was shipped from the Great Northern Sound Co following full house "Statement" modifications.It simply makes beautiful music !


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





wadiafreak said:


> I read all of the praise for Toxic Cables with interest but I wonder what is going on with this outfit when they are offering 3/5 day availability on ebay and when an order is placed and payment made they respond with the news that delivery will be 9 weeks later !


 
  What cable did u order if i may ask..as everyone who knows toxic cables and KNOWS where to find this thread ( as u also did!) KNOWS the delivery time is long..and if u read well u could  read frank apologized a couple of times for the late deliveries..so i wonder why u have the need to post ths question here instead of directly asking frank bout it..as that would be the right way to do..maybe its because ur not a regular headfi member probably..but u did find this thread though.
   
  .oh well nevermind..i really wished those newbie buyers/(posters on headfi) of toxic cables
   
  -----(especially toxic cables brand..do these cables do something with our brains? because as far i can see almost no other cable brand,except for a banned one, has so many newbies asking those kind of questions on posts instead of pm'ing/mailing those questions)-----
   
  did some investigation before they say these kind of questions...i for instance do my homework when i wanna. Buy something..also on ebay.. so before i post or say anything on any thread that cannot be asked by pm or mail..!
   
  Am now looking for a dac/amp combo..and i found a party that will make maybe make me one handmade..but u wont find me saying anything bad bout the delivery time..eventhough they only stated it in a personal mail after i asked them by mail..18 weeks!!! But u wont see me posting anything bout that..quality needs time..
   
  in my opinion its respect..if u have a problem with something or someone..especially questions which can make other people get the wrong impressions...put it in a mail or pm..
  but hey..am a lunatic..i probably am saying rubbish..but i believe deeply in that..no matter the brand..and so should we all..imho ofcourse..respect above all..and friendship ofcourse..and fun and and..oops..
   
  edit: i see on ur last post u didnt order a cable urself..so ur just trying to do what here?????whats the point in posting only two posts in 3!! Years  and then post something that can put a brand in a bad light..sorry to say this..sounds fishy imho..if ur not the one who actually bought or ordered a cable...even then..that guy has all the right to mail/pm toxic cables or cancel the order..his money would be restituted..for sure..i saw proof of that here just recently!


----------



## longbowbbs

hmmmmmmm


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> hmmmmmmm


 
  Big game fishing?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yep! Gotta TROLL to catch the big one..


----------



## maguire

Classic longbowbbs...........very witty


----------



## longbowbbs

Thank you, Thank you....Toxic sense of humor!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Thank you, Thank you....Toxic sense of humor!


 
  Yep..only u could come up with such a post..bad kitty


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





wadiafreak said:


> Whatever the reason I know that the guy who ordered is not happy,and I don't blame him,there is no indication of such a delay before he parted with his money !
> My current Wadia is one of the last 861se models made which was shipped from the Great Northern Sound Co following full house "Statement" modifications.It simply makes beautiful music !


 
  My eBay listings do state that i have a long wait, have done so for quite some time now, they ask that customers contact me before purchase for an estimated wait time, usually customers don't so after getting an order, i message every customer giving them an estimate.
   
  On eBay, the listing does show a quantity in stock, this is because we can't make a listing with 0 in stock.


----------



## snaps11

How much for a silver poison RCA pair 17.25 inch tip to tip run.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





snaps11 said:


> How much for a silver poison RCA pair 17.25 inch tip to tip run.


 
  Best to email me with a figure on what you want to spend, i have about 20 different RCA plugs available, all of different prices.


----------



## wadiafreak

Some strong implications there ! Smell what you like there is nothing "fishy" going on.Yes I am an infrequent visitor here but was interested to see the following,obviously very loyal,which toxic cables had generated,their own website led me to this thread and back to head fi.I was keen to buy myself but needed a quote on a special length and await a reply on this,in the meanwhile I pointed my son towards toxic cables.It was he who ordered a "stock" cable on ebay and paid up,to be met with the 9 week delay so naturally I feel somewhat responsible for having made the recommendation.We were both aware that delivery would not be quick having read as such here but on the other hand the ebay listing did say "that there would be no weeks or months of waiting for your custom cable".This is clearly not the case and is misleading,in fact the listing states "2 available" and on a buy it now basis....forgive our innocence as "newbies" but we both did not expect a June delivery ! 
There is no hidden reason for bringing this up in open debate,I feel that this issue should be aired just as freely as the praise which can be read here,surely Toxic is not beyond criticism as well !


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





wadiafreak said:


> Some strong implications there ! Smell what you like there is nothing "fishy" going on.Yes I am an infrequent visitor here but was interested to see the following,obviously very loyal,which toxic cables had generated,their own website led me to this thread and back to head fi.I was keen to buy myself but needed a quote on a special length and await a reply on this,in the meanwhile I pointed my son towards toxic cables.It was he who ordered a "stock" cable on ebay and paid up,to be met with the 9 week delay so naturally I feel somewhat responsible for having made the recommendation.We were both aware that delivery would not be quick having read as such here but on the other hand the ebay listing did say "that there would be no weeks or months of waiting for your custom cable".This is clearly not the case and is misleading,in fact the listing states "2 available" and on a buy it now basis....forgive our innocence as "newbies" but we both did not expect a June delivery !
> There is no hidden reason for bringing this up in open debate,I feel that this issue should be aired just as freely as the praise which can be read here,surely Toxic is not beyond criticism as well !


 
  You don't need to wait for a June delivery, please let me know your eBay user name and i can refund you and you can get the cable elsewhere for a quicker delivery. Apologies for any inconvenience but my listings were edited some time ago, so if you could point me to the one that says weeks or months, i will get this fixed.
   
  As for the amount showing available, please read my earlier post


----------



## wadiafreak

I have sent pm,look forward to hearing from you !


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





wadiafreak said:


> I have sent pm,look forward to hearing from you !


 
  I just checked PM's and there is no PM here from you.


----------



## ValentinHogea

I usually praise Frank's worksmanship. And I still do...
I also praise his customer service, as in that he usually answers emails pretty fast and he is helpful and such.

When I ordered my second time from him, I was prepared for a long wait. About 2 months or so, like during my first order. But I wasn't prepared for this.

In my opinion there are *two major issues* with the business in it's current form:

*1) The awful website. *

It should be clear what can be ordered and how much it costs. There are so many options to choose between, and "finding out the details" by reading a thread on head-fi is not customer oriented. Neither is mailing back and forth and finally settling for something because one has had enough of e-mails and just wants the stuff built.

*2) The back-order.* 

*It should be clear to customers that it might take up to 4 months before a cable is being built.*

I sent an order on the *11/11-2012*. 
On the 6th of february 2013 (almost 3 months!) after lots of e-mails "Orders currently being made, should be shipping in 10-12 days". 
On the 18th of february 2013. I e-mailed again... Got the response that it should be sent within 10 days....
Give or take 3 weeks more... No news.

And I'm starting to feel quite sad that I can't keep recommending you to friends that query about cables and such.

Toxic-Cables used to stand for fantastic worksmanship at a reasonable cost. Now it appears to stand for. Uncertainty and broken promises.

Please Frank. Sort these issues out. It's not acceptable from a customer's point of view. And no I don't want a refund.

Other vendors have shown much more willingness to help when stuff has gone wrong. Wrong of me to name-drop directly. But, Frank... seriously.... Whatever is going on. Fix it.

/Valentin


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> I usually praise Frank's worksmanship. And I still do...
> I also praise his customer service, as in that he usually answers emails pretty fast and he is helpful and such.
> 
> When I ordered my second time from him, I was prepared for a long wait. About 2 months or so, like during my first order. But I wasn't prepared for this.
> ...


 
  If you check my earlier responses, you will find the reasons i posted for the current delays and my bad judgement in timing. I had to go back and forth every other day with my son for tests, which i don't really want to speak about. There is not much that i can do then offer a refund to those that want it. I can't work any faster, after the IEM cables that i have now started on and the next batch of cables, i will be back on track.
   
  Regarding the website, it's what it is for now and i don't have the time to do anything about it, otherwise orders will be getting delayed even further. Updating the website would mean nearly a dozen new cables going on sale, this resulting in  more orders, which in turn makes the wait much longer and that's not something i need now


----------



## MattTCG

Frank...it seems that you could use an extra hand, or two based on the volume of business you're currently taking in. It's a good problem to have, believe me I know.
   
  Best of luck and continued to success!!


----------



## ValentinHogea

I'm sad to hear about your son's health issues.

But it might also be a signal that your business is growing a bit "out of control" and that you need to invest extra in man-power and maybe a website/marketing guy on part time to take care of the front end-ish.
Just some tips.

-----

Frank offered me to send the cables via Express delivery, free of charge, but I've decided to get a refund (even though I waited 4 months) and take it as a sign from god that I need to start doing my own cables.

/V


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> I'm sad to hear about your son's health issues.
> 
> But it might also be a signal that your business is growing a bit "out of control" and that you need to invest extra in man-power and maybe a website/marketing guy on part time to take care of the front end-ish.
> Just some tips.
> ...


 
  It's the devil that's persuaded you to get a refund, god would have told you to wait for one of Franks cables


----------



## wadiafreak

Sorry have been having problems have resent,please check again and let me know !


----------



## wadiafreak

Quote: 





wadiafreak said:


> I have sent pm,look forward to hearing from you !


 
  Have resent pm,please check again and let me know !


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> I'm sad to hear about your son's health issues.
> 
> But it might also be a signal that your business is growing a bit "out of control" and that you need to invest extra in man-power and maybe a website/marketing guy on part time to take care of the front end-ish.
> Just some tips.
> ...


 
  I already have 2 people working for me as i have said many times before, taking on any more people would mean me paying them out of my own pocket. I am also limiting the amount of orders i take in, which is why i could not accept the new order you wanted to place.
   
  Not seen your email for the refund yet, so will take care of it now.


----------



## kenman345

You filling orders made for loose wire made over eBay? I ordered some wire for a DIY project....
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I already have 2 people working for me as i have said many times before, taking on any more people would mean me paying them out of my own pocket. I am also limiting the amount of orders i take in, which is why i could not accept the new order you wanted to place.
> 
> Not seen your email for the refund yet, so will take care of it now.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> You filling orders made for loose wire made over eBay? I ordered some wire for a DIY project....


 
  Yes those will go out in about 8 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jj, eBay DIY orders go out every 2-3days.
   
  They are also packed and shipped by someone else, so saves me some time.


----------



## Cakes

alvin sawdust said:


> It's the devil that's persuaded you to get a refund, god would have told you to wait for one of Franks cables :wink_face:




He has already waited an age - that's his point. I do agree with the points that Valentin makes and think he offers some constructive advice. He's a well respected headfier. Nobody here doubts the craftsmanship of Frank's cables, or the sonic quality, but that should not excuse poor customer service. By poor I mean repeatedly missed delivery times. Growing pains maybe, but they do need sorting out. Maybe the short term solution is to stop taking new orders for a few months...but I'm sure Frank will resolve it somehow.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cakes said:


> Maybe the short term solution is to stop taking new orders for a few months...but I'm sure Frank will resolve it somehow.


 
  The orders being taken now are not an issue, these ordered will ship around the time frame given to customers, the issue is the orders that are already late, and stopping taking orders now will not make these orders ship any sooner.
   
  Anyway, this is an appreciation thread and i am sure everyone has the jist of what is going on now, so maybe any further discussions of this matter can be taken to a thread that was specifically created for it, in the following link.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/651949/how-long-does-it-take-to-have-a-cable-frank-toxic-cables


----------



## cute

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The orders being taken now are not an issue, these ordered will ship around the time frame given to customers, the issue is the orders that are already late, and stopping taking orders now will not make these orders ship any sooner.
> 
> Anyway, this is an appreciation thread and i am sure everyone has the jist of what is going on now, so maybe any further discussions of this matter can be taken to a thread that was specifically created for it, in the following link.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/651949/how-long-does-it-take-to-have-a-cable-frank-toxic-cables


 
   
  I agree 100%..........why post in this thread if you have nothng to appreciate from toxic cables?


----------



## hifimanrookie

+1 i agree totally


----------



## Paul Graham

+2 Of course, I agree, Naturally.


----------



## ValentinHogea

Creating a thread with just praises is what allows small problems to grow into large ones.
  I for one do not wish to be surrounded by yay-sayers. But that's my opinion.
   
  I got my refund. Frank prior to that proposed to send the cables asap with express delivery etc. That doesn't remove or change the 4 months I waited. But that is my fault. I have too much patience and always hope for the best.
   
  Sorry for ruining the appreciation thread.
   
  All the best,
 V


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





cakes said:


> He has already waited an age - that's his point. I do agree with the points that Valentin makes and think he offers some constructive advice. He's a well respected headfier. Nobody here doubts the craftsmanship of Frank's cables, or the sonic quality, but that should not excuse poor customer service. By poor I mean repeatedly missed delivery times. Growing pains maybe, but they do need sorting out. Maybe the short term solution is to stop taking new orders for a few months...but I'm sure Frank will resolve it somehow.


 
  It was tongue in cheek old friend.


----------



## mangler

I got my 6ft 24AWG French Silk Black Widow in a few weeks ago and for some time have been meaning to get around to writing a review comparing it to the stock LCD2 cable. I've never had a aftermarket cable before, but when I decided to buy a Mjolnir I knew I would need a balanced cable, so I started looking around. I heard all of the buzz around Toxic Cables and wrote to Frank about which cable would be best given my musical preferences. He suggested the Black Widow, and so I placed my order, along with a 4-pin XLR -> 1/4in TRS adapter. 
  
 *CRAFTSMANSHIP*
 This cable is incredibly light and flexible. If I didn't know better I would think this thing was just a light, thin rope. All of the connectors feel very sturdy too, so it should be pretty durable. As far as looks go, I'll let the pictures do the talking. 
  
  

   

   
   
   

   
   
   

   

   

   

   
   
   
   
   
   
  
 *EQUIPEMENT*
 I can't compare the stock and Black Widow on my Mjolnir, so I used the TRS adapter and compared the cables using the  Aphex 454 Headpod ( http://www.aphex.com/aphex-products/454-headpod-2/ ). The Headpod is the only single ended amp I have right now, and while probably not ideal for orthos, it still does a pretty good job. So, for this comparison my setup was MacBook Pro -> Pure Music -> Aphex 454 Headpod -> LCD2.2
  
  
  
 *SOUND*
  
 I think my musical tastes might be a little different than most head-fiers, but I wanted to do this comparison using a few tracks I am very familiar with. Also, I'm not going into too much detail with each track only because I heard the same improvements across all songs, and I don't want to repeat myself too much.
  
 *ASAP Rocky's "Wild for the Night" (Long.Live.ASAP)*
  
  

   
   
 The kick drum in the intro went a bit deeper and had more punch than with the stock. Also, the guitar, which is hiding in the background, was easier to hear, so much so that I could clearly hear the reverb on it. I could also hear this reverb with the stock, but it took a little more concentration. Finally, by comparison, the stock cable sounds a bit flat (dimensionally, not frequency response) and dull in comparison to the Black Widow.
  
 *Lorn "Diamond" (Ask the Dust)*
  
  

   
   
 This song opens with a synth that sounds something like metallic violins. With the stock, these violins sound nice and clear, but with the Black Widow they are somehow more energetic and immediate. Again, with the Black Widow the separation is increased, leaving a little more air around the instruments. Overall, the stock sounds relatively lifeless and flat, while the Black Widow creates a more energetic and 3D soundscape. 
  
 *Tom Petty "The Trip to Pirate's Cove" (Mojo)*
  

   
   
  
 Like the previous songs, the Black Widow seems to increase the soundstage and separate better. Tom's voice sounds further above my head than with the stock. There is also a point in the song where his voice echoes left and right, and with the Black Widow it seems to go further outside my head. For lack of a better word, the guitar seems to sound more "round", while it sounds flat with the stock. Sorry if this doesn't make any sense, but I can't think of a better way to describe this. 
  
  
  
 *CONCLUSION*
  
 The Black Widow keeps or improves things I love about the LCD2s, specifically the warm organic sound and deep punchy bass. At the same time the Black Widow expands the soundstage, separates better, and creates more of a 3D effect. I particularly like this because my major gripe with the LCD2 is that it can sound a bit too closed in.
  
 As you can probably tell, I am extremely happy with my Black Widow. I was a cable skeptic, but Toxic has converted me  All the differences I heard were consistent across each song, so think I can safely say the improvements are due to the cable. The differences aren't night and day, but they are not subtle either. Instead, they are all noticeable and come together to provide an improvement all around, making for a more enjoyable and engaging listening experience. 
  
 Like just about everybody else, my experience with Frank was great. I'm a total noob to aftermarket cables, and had over 50 questions, but he was very patient with me throughout the whole thing. In almost every case he answered my questions within a few hours, even when it was at an ungodly hour like 3AM.
  
 Finally, I know it does take a while to get these cables, but if you can hold out you will receive an exceptional cable and  get to know a great guy.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Some of the cables remaining after Fridays shipment.


----------



## setamp

I think I see mine!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> Have not visited this thread in awhile and WOW the things that have happened here in this thread over the past 2 weeks. I just wanted to post my impressions on the toxic cables and my experience with frank. I first got to know about toxic cables when i was shopping for a new replacement cable for my jh13s, at that time (2012 june if my memory serves me correctly), frank was launching his line of IEM cables and the prototypes of the cables were being sent to the senior head fi members such as Staal for review, also enticing me to part with my money was the very reasonable pre order price for the silver poison cable. I decided to pull the trigger on one of them and 2 months later, they arrived. On first impressions, the cables were well built, attention was paid to every detail, the braiding was beautiful (I will get to the sound later). I was enjoying my cable until December last year when disaster struck, the left channel of the cable stopped working. However, this was not franks fault as I live in a country (Aka Singapore, and no its not in China) where we have the HOT and HUMID tropical weather 365 days a year, the weather here is like being in a sauna and it makes you sweat alot. To cut to the chase, my sweat corroded the connecting pins on the IEM cable so much that an electical signal could not pass through it. As such i sent my cables in for repair early Janruary and got them back in February (i also ordered a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable). When i got the cable back from repair, all that i could say was that the repair job done was fantastic, it looked brand new, it was worth the wait. Toxic cables is a brand that i would hold on even grounds if not higher than the big cable companies such as ALO ( have 2 spoilt IEM cables from them as their IEM connecting pin overmould was done really badly, both died after 2 weeks). Frank has also been really polite and very straight to the point in his answering of my emails and i am a very tough customer (he can testify to that haha), nevertheless thank you Frank and a job well done, i am happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks.
   
  I just noticed, this CIEM are very fitting, with the Biohazard symbol.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lightningfarron said:


> thats a great looking cable frank. im sure the sound will be good.
> do you have any plans to make 8 wire silver widow and black widow hybrid? im really curious on how it sounds since the silver poison and scorpion hybrid sounds really good.


 
  I do plan to release a hybrid, but not just yet, and i don't have any PE sleeved copper, in the same size as the Widow, so i would need to have some of that made. I am trying not to release nything new, while i have this long wait on cables.


----------



## turokrocks

@ Frank, If life taught me one lesson, is that one can never satisfy everybody (and should never try).
  We have a saying here (will be lost in translation):
  "If everybody liked you, you are a female, if everybody hated you, you are a monster, and if people are divided between hating and liking you, YOU ARE A MAN".
  I always tell my boss "People working, will always make mistakes (so eventually, one who don't make mistakes is not working/doing his job...think about it)", we are not perfect, so why do we expect for things we do/make to be perfect!!?


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> @ Frank, If life taught me one lesson, is that one can never satisfy everybody (and should never try).
> We have a saying here (will be lost in translation):
> "If everybody liked you, you are a female, if everybody hated you, you are a monster, and if people are divided between hating and liking you, YOU ARE A MAN".
> I always tell my boss "People working, will always make mistakes (so eventually, one who don't make mistakes is not working/doing his job...think about it)", we are not perfect, so why do we expect for things we do/make to be perfect!!?


 
  So definately THIS!
  Very inspiring turokrocks!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Some of the cables remaining after Fridays shipment.


 
   
  Haha I just sat here like a muppet trying to see if mine was in there! I know, Im silly lol!
  What I did notice was the sea of Viablue connectors..... 
  Popular aren't they?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Yep i see oyaide, viablue and furutech..i believe those are also the only brands frank uses for the headphone cables for 1/4 plug. They are quality components.
  my cable isnt on the pic probably


----------



## Paul Graham

I have 4 Viablue connectors so far and they're brilliant!
  Soon to get my first taste of Hirose & Oyaide 
  Think when I get my Beyer Hybrids recabled, The balanced to 1/4 plug adaptor I have made to go with them, I'll give Furutech a shot


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> @ Frank, If life taught me one lesson, is that one can never satisfy everybody (and should never try).
> We have a saying here (will be lost in translation):
> "If everybody liked you, you are a female, if everybody hated you, you are a monster, and if people are divided between hating and liking you, YOU ARE A MAN".
> I always tell my boss "People working, will always make mistakes (so eventually, one who don't make mistakes is not working/doing his job...think about it)", we are not perfect, so why do we expect for things we do/make to be perfect!!?


 
  Thanks, that's a good saying.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Some of the cables remaining after Fridays shipment.


 
  My eyes has been very tiring after looking carefully through the above photos but unfortunately I cannot find my 18AWG pure Copper Scorpion for my Senn. HD800 that I placed my order last month 



  Then I remember Frank has told me that the delivery time will be 9 weeks from date of order and it should be arriving sometime in April.  I am relief 





 and will wait patiently.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> I have 4 Viablue connectors so far and they're brilliant!
> Soon to get my first taste of Hirose & Oyaide
> Think when I get my Beyer Hybrids recabled, The balanced to 1/4 plug adaptor I have made to go with them, I'll give Furutech a shot


 
  Viablue are one of my favourite, i use them as standard on most of my cables. I have started using Oyaide now for the Widows, as those cables are thicker and the Oyaide is able to provide a better strain relief for thicker cables. The Furutach are nice, but not to my liking because of the heavy weight.
   
  Both yours and rookie's cables are in the next batch.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Viablue are one of my favourite, i use them as standard on most of my cables. I have started using Oyaide now for the Widows, as those cables are thicker and the Oyaide is able to provide a better strain relief for thicker cables. The Furutach are nice, but not to my liking because of the heavy weight.
> 
> Both yours and rookie's cables are in the next batch.


 
  Yeah..am soooooo happy...hallelua to ya frank..oops..that was meant for the new pope..


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Viablue are one of my favourite, i use them as standard on most of my cables. I have started using Oyaide now for the Widows, as those cables are thicker and the Oyaide is able to provide a better strain relief for thicker cables. The Furutach are nice, but not to my liking because of the heavy weight.
> 
> *Both yours and rookie's cables are in the next batch.*


 
   
  Cheers Frank!! Cant wait until??? 
  Also, Once Ive payed you I just bagged these - 
   
   

   
  I dont know why yet and dont know how good the job is, Theyve had a HD600 re cable?! Not sure what the benefit would be?
  Anyway, You KNOW I'll be wanting a Toxic Injection for these babies lol!! A balanced one of course, But hey, More of that later.
   
  For now, I'ld like to get an idea from the cable genious and my comrades in this thread why a HD600 cable? What are the benefits???


----------



## noobzpro

hi what is the status of my cables?? sent you a pm


----------



## maguire

Those pics only Just goes to show people......Frank's been working his butt off .....With this much of a load sure he could have missed 1 or 2?
  I mean the guy's only human. Just contact him .  Man I Love that quality Cablemanship.........Great work Frank.


----------



## DarknightDK

Thanks a crazy amount of work Frank. I'm sure its all worthwhile once they get to the hands of your satisfied customers.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Some pictures i managed to take before shipping the last batch.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Cool pics!!! Cant wait to see my balanced cable..wil be special..two completely seperated cables for left and right...not braided 2gether...22awg, 8 wires..that will be unique! It will look sexy!!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Cool pics!!! Cant wait to see my balanced cable..wil be special..two completely seperated cables for left and right...not braided 2gether...22awg, 8 wires..that will be unique! It will look sexy!!


 
  I have my 8 conductor 22awg Black Widow, nickname "Pitch Black Widow" (lol), here in front of me as I am writing these lines. It does look SEXY. So yeah, you can be excited. No, you HAVE TO be excited about your future cable, everything else is an insult to the cable


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I have my 8 conductor 22awg Black Widow, nickname "Pitch Black Widow" (lol), here in front of me as I am writing these lines. It does look SEXY. So yeah, you can be excited. No, you HAVE TO be excited about your future cable, everything else is an insult to the cable


 





Is urs balanced also? But  braided 2 gether to one cable and with a 4 pin xlr connector?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Is urs balanced also? And braided 2 gether to one cable and with a 4 pin xlr connector?


 

 No, it's single ended, 1/4" furutech plug. Pictures can be found a few pages back.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Frank, I have sent you 2 e-mails. It's really important.


----------



## singleended58

Frank, please answer my PMs. Thanks.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Frank, I have sent you 2 e-mails. It's really important.


 
Replied mate, wanted to get this to you quickly, i will get your other order out to you tomorrow.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Replied mate, wanted to get this to you quickly, i will get your other order out to you tomorrow.


 
  Hope u got my mail also..its concerning my cable..thanks


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Replied mate, wanted to get this to you quickly, i will get your other order out to you tomorrow.


 
   
  Frank I just also sent you a PM, Re payment and that I need your paypal address


----------



## thegrobe

Can any LCD-2 owners comment on their preferences of the Viper SPC cable vs. Silver Poison?
   
  I know this has probably been covered before but....help me out anyway. Thanks in advance. Opinions? I have an LCD-2 on the way and am hot to trot for an aftermarket cable.


----------



## Paul Graham

Payment Sent Frank!!!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Hey guys. Was wondering which of these cables would warm/smooth out my vegan LCD2? I was thinking 8ft naked copper to a 1/4" plug.

Yes, I'm aware people usually like to lighten up the LCD2, but I find my vegan/leather-free LCD2 already clean and more neutral-ish compared to the leather LCD2 I demoed weeks ago. I kind of want some of that warmth/moothness in the treble range that was on the leather LCD2.


----------



## Toxic Cables

As you all know, i have been quite busy trying to get orders out, if i have missed anyone's email's or PM's, please re send them, and i will get back to you all within 6-9 hours, or at least try my best to. Will hopefully be quicker.


----------



## GSARider

We will have a selection of Toxic Cables for folk to try out at the London meet on the 27th of April, so anyone that is thinking of upgrading can try them out.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> We will have a selection of Toxic Cables for folk to try out at the London meet on the 27th of April, so anyone that is thinking of upgrading can try them out.


 
  Man!...If I wasn't committed for that weekend I think I would make a trip to the UK....


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> We will have a selection of Toxic Cables for folk to try out at the London meet on the 27th of April, so anyone that is thinking of upgrading can try them out.


 
  That sounds like heaven to me..hope there will be a toxic copper venom for hifiman to try out..as that will be the ultimate cable for my rig..


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Man!...If I wasn't committed for that weekend I think I would make a trip to the UK....


 
  Yep mister..ur in bad luck this time..u can even win a special hd800 i understand on that meet..


----------



## GSARider

And a £150 voucher courtesy of Toxic Cables towards a set of cables...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> And a £150 voucher courtesy of Toxic Cables towards a set of cables...


 
  Yep yep!


----------



## Staal

How big is that meet gonna be? I've been planning to visit some family in London for a while. Might be worth doing so around the 27th


----------



## GSARider

around 140 people in total.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> around 140 people in total.


 
  140? I thought it woud be 120?


----------



## Broken Arrow

As Frank said a couple of times i can expect my cable within a few days from now.

It , the IE80 Cable , was delayed a couple of times but should be shipped as we speak.

Finally 

keep you all posted on my first thoughts


----------



## feverfive

It seems the vast majority in here are geared towards cables for fullsize cans, but I'm interested in possibly trying aftermarket cables for my IEMs (Earsonics SM64).  I'm not 100% sure, but I THINK Earsonics uses the same connectors as Westone.  Does Toxic make IEM cables that would work for me?  I went to the vendor website, but it's kind of confusing...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





feverfive said:


> It seems the vast majority in here are geared towards cables for fullsize cans, but I'm interested in possibly trying aftermarket cables for my IEMs (Earsonics SM64).  I'm not 100% sure, but I THINK Earsonics uses the same connectors as Westone.  Does Toxic make IEM cables that would work for me?  I went to the vendor website, but it's kind of confusing...


 
  Am sure he has cables for ur iem..but pm frank to be sure.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Lucky I already have a pair of HD800's!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Lucky I already have a pair of HD800's!


 
  I dont
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  i hope frank takes a copper venom with him..


----------



## radiojam

Had originally ordered a hybrid cable but after a few weeks of giving it some thought I decided to go with (a much more expensive!) pure silver. of course my cable hadn't been started yet so the order change was quick and painless except for my wallet. I wonder if others experience a similar phenomenon?  No regrets anyway!


----------



## Ryujen

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Some pictures i managed to take before shipping the last batch.


 
  These look great! Were my replacements shipped along with the previous batch?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





ryujen said:


> These look great! Were my replacements shipped along with the previous batch?


 
Replacements? Do you mean your order, if you could give me date the order was placed, i can tell you if it shipped.
   
  Searched for your user on email, your HD800 Poison order has indeed shipped.


----------



## zilch0md

Frank,
   
  I've been away from this thread for awhile - just finished reading 186 posts.  
   
  You're getting beat up pretty badly, but man, for my tastes, DarknightDK's HD800 custom cables are surely the best looking and, no doubt, superbly performing, headphone cables I think I've ever seen:
   
   

   
  Seriously nice work, Frank!   And congratulations DarknightDK!  
   
  Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Frank..*.it seems that you could use an extra hand, or two based on the volume of business you're currently taking in*. It's a good problem to have, believe me I know.
> 
> Best of luck and continued to success!!


 
   
  In my opinion, MattTCG's advice is golden.   It would be next to impossible for you to hire someone who can make cables as well as you can, but relatively easy to hire someone to manage the e-mails and PMs.  That person could come to you for quotes and to get answers to questions about specifications, but handle all the rest - and maybe clean up the web site, too.
   
  You're doing a fabulous job Frank - it's time to expand your business to meet the demand. 
   
  I apologize if all of this seems obvious, but I felt compelled to second Matt's suggestion.  We want you to succeed Frank.  
   
  Mike


----------



## Toxic Cables

I do actually already have couple of people helping me with orders, they mostly do the braiding and packing of orders and some other odd jobs. I do all the soldering and heatshrink myself, but have them do the sleeving. I believe i have mentioned this before. I also have another person, who occasionally helps with IEM and Piccolino cables.
   
  Unfortunately, emails do take a lot of time to answer also, but i need to take care of these myself. Having someone else, who would not know much can complicate things even further, so i prefer to deal with all the emails myself.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I do actually already have couple of people helping me with orders, they mostly do the braiding and packing of orders and some other odd jobs. I do all the soldering and heatshrink myself, but have them do the sleeving. I believe i have mentioned this before. I also have another person, who occasionally helps with IEM and Piccolino cables.
> 
> Unfortunately, emails do take a lot of time to answer also, but i need to take care of these myself. Having someone else, who would not know much can complicate things even further, so i prefer to deal with all the emails myself.


 
  I agree totallywith u with ur last lines..but..ru serious? Someone else braiding ur cables? Isnt that a very difficult specific job also? 
  When does ur next batch ship?


----------



## GSARider

Love the cable above...Frank get ready to do another for me like this soon...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> When does ur next batch ship?


 
  A week sooner then what i said a week ago.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just made a HD6XX to HD800 adapter for a customer. Thought i would share some pictures, as i have had a few other people ask about these.
   
  Other one piece mini adapters available,
   
  HD800 to Audez'e
  HD800 to Hifiman
  Hifiman to HD800
  HD650 to Audez'e
  CIEM to HD800/Audez'e/HD6XX/Hifiman
   
   

   
  HD800 to Audez'e,


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> A week sooner then what i said a week ago.


 
  Being a smarty pants huh? Oh well..at least it will be next batch..better then second batch..any thoughts which cables u will be having for the london meet? Ru going to be there personally? Or are u going to sent a representative?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  By the way..te he500 thread is exploding at the moment with new posters who wanna buy one...dont u worry..i sometimes mention toxic cables..worst cables in town..mmmm when did i get my cables again?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  seriously i do mention ur cables on threads because i belive in ur product!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Just made a HD6XX to HD800 adapter for a customer. Thought i would share some pictures, as i have had a few other people ask about these.
> 
> Other one piece mini adapters available,
> 
> ...


 
   
  Now this, I LIKE!
  It brings about so many possibilities


----------



## hifimanrookie

Yep, this is what i call thinking WITH ur customer..keeping costs for ur beloved customer low..i wish more companies would act the same.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Just made a HD6XX to HD800 adapter for a customer. Thought i would share some pictures, as i have had a few other people ask about these.
> 
> Other one piece mini adapters available,
> 
> ...


 
   
  What a brilliant idea.....Kudos Frank for being an inovator in this area.  This gives a value added rating to custom cables....and a very good way to A/B cables from headphone to headphone to IEM.  I had been looking into an adapter to fit in headphones to make them compatiable with HPSC cables.  Is that somthing that may be on the horizon of posibility?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cute said:


> What a brilliant idea.....Kudos Frank for being an inovator in this area.  This gives a value added rating to custom cables....and a very good way to A/B cables from headphone to headphone to IEM.  I had been looking into an adapter to fit in headphones to make them compatiable with HPSC cables.  Is that somthing that may be on the horizon of posibility?


 
  Thank you.
   
  So what you need are sockets for the HPSC connector, i currently only have a couple of sets left, but will have more in stock in 3-4 weeks if you need any.


----------



## noobzpro

hi frank dropped you a pm =D


----------



## zilch0md

Reminds me of this one-piece balanced-Hirose-female-to-single-ended adapter he made for me - Frank's idea, not mine.  I've shown this before, but thought it worth revisiting.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That is slick. I might be interested in something like that for the LCD2 with another headphone, so I could use just one cable for both. Maybe the HD650.


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank please read the last pm I sent you. 
  Its re my new order mate after a good long think last night lol.
  I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## dmudan

So you all want to buy less cables from Frank and more cheaper adapters eh?


----------



## kenman345

Anything we can do to justify the purchase of an expensive item.....
  Quote: 





dmudan said:


> So you all want to buy less cables from Frank and more cheaper adapters eh?


----------



## dmudan

Yeah I was just teasing...You all feel free to spend as you please... though regularly removing plugs isn't great for those connectors/sockets I bet...Plus something else in the signal path


----------



## EraserXIV

Just curious, when did the Viper change from being all OCC SPC to a hybrid of OCC SPC and OCC copper? What were the reasons for the change? (this being for the HD650)


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





eraserxiv said:


> Just curious, when did the Viper change from being all OCC SPC to a hybrid of OCC SPC and OCC copper? What were the reasons for the change? (this being for the HD650)


 
  The Viper has not changed, OCC SPC is silver plated OCC copper.
   
  Now, this is what you call a hybrid, not yet released, still making some adjustments. Have the uneven surface and few other kinks to fix, otherwise sounds awesome and the final version will also look awesome. 
   
  Will be the first ever, full hybrid wire for a headphone cable, utilising both OCC pure silver and OCC pure copper within the same wire.


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The Viper has not changed, OCC SPC is silver plated OCC copper.
> 
> Now, this is what you call a hybrid, not yet released, still making some adjustments. Have the uneven surface and few other kinks to fix, otherwise sounds awesome and the final version will also look awesome.
> 
> Will be the first ever, full hybrid single wire, utilising both OCC pure silver and OCC pure copper within the same wire.


 
   
  I guess what I meant was this: http://toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_60&product_id=79
  As opposed to it being all OCC SPC.


----------



## GSARider

What's the thought behind the mixed cable Frank?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





eraserxiv said:


> I guess what I meant was this: http://toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_60&product_id=79
> As opposed to it being all OCC SPC.


 
  There has been no change, the Viper is still available, so is the scorpion, this is just another offering.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> What's the thought behind the mixed cable Frank?


 
  To bring all the characteristics of both silver and copper to one cable. With the Poison and Widow, i managed to get that thump that was mostly found lacking in silver cables, with this, you get everything, and i mean everything both a copper and silver cable have to offer, in one package. The best of both worlds.
   
  The sound is very similar to my 8 wire hybrid cables, that uses 4 silver and 4 copper wires, but with a little more detail retrieval.
   
  It will also be a type 2 litz configuration.


----------



## GSARider

Sounds good Frank.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Sounds good Frank.


 
  It does sound good.


----------



## Zachary Chi

Hi Frank,
  Can you please reply my email to you on March 02?  
  Thanks.
   
  My email is: <zacharykcxxxx@gmail.com>
   
  Note: the "xxxx" is an encryption.
   
  BR//Zachary


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zachary chi said:


> Hi Frank,
> Can you please reply my email to you on March 02?
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


 
  I have no emails from that email address.


----------



## maguire

Will this be available for IEM's? Frank.... ."Somefink tews me is nogunna be cheep"......Perhaps its tha quality.......Please excuse the cockney....


----------



## ChrisSC

Also, what's the gauge and how's the flexibility on that new wire? Thanks


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> Also, what's the gauge and how's the flexibility on that new wire? Thanks


 
  I would like to keep some details to myself till release, but the cable will be as flexible as my other cables.
   
  Quote: 





maguire said:


> Will this be available for IEM's? Frank.... ."Somefink tews me is nogunna be cheep"......Perhaps its tha quality.......Please excuse the cockney....


 
  Absolutely, the 8 wire hybrid IEM cables are what inspired this cable. Price is not going to be too expensive, in between the Poison and Widow hopefully.


----------



## kenman345

Litz 2? That means you could do a micro wire for IEM's? two wires,1 IEM cable would be nice.
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I would like to keep some details to myself till release, but the cable will be as flexible as my other cables.
> 
> Absolutely, the 8 wire hybrid IEM cables are what inspired this cable. Price is not going to be too expensive, in between the Poison and Widow hopefully.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I would like to keep some details to myself till release, but the cable will be as flexible as my other cables.
> 
> Absolutely, the 8 wire hybrid IEM cables are what inspired this cable. Price is not going to be too expensive, in between the Poison and Widow hopefully.


 
  Black widow or silver widow?which one?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

I am listening to my new 8 wire Arsenic cable on the LCD-2 right now. Frank has never sold any of the Arsenic cables before, so it truly is something special for me to have this cable here! The Arsenic is a hybrid consisting of three different materials, because it is actually two of Frank's Widow cables together, precisely the White Widow and Silver Widow. Due to this special mix, it contains copper, silver and gold!
  So... the questions obviously are: a) how does it sound, and b) is it an improvement over the stock Audez'e cable? Answers: a) great, and b) it's a Toxic Cable, what kind of question is that?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No seriously, there is more detail, better bass and an overall richer sound. That's what I can say after a quick comparison, a more thorough review and pictures of this beatiful cable will follow in a few days.
   
  Edit: I am aware of the fact that a cable itself does not have any sound. What I have written above are my experiences with my gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for me, this cable is less restraining and lets more music pass through (in comparison to the stock cable). I hope my descriptions are understandable, as writing about how one perceives sound is quite difficult


----------



## syobwoc

hifimanrookie said:


> Black widow or silver widow?which one?




I'm in the same boat. Leaning towards silver widow and be done with it.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Black widow or silver widow?which one?


 
  In between the Poison and Silver Widow, I will keep the price of the new cable as low as i possibly can.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Do u also do a black widow/silver widow hybrid in 8 wire version and in 22awg?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  when u expect next batch of cables to be ready for shipment?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Do u also do a black widow/silver widow hybrid in 8 wire version and in 22awg?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I wonder why you are not showing interest in Frank's new full hybrid wire?


----------



## kenman345

He is, in a way. It's just he is hoping to see a specific variation of the wire I guess. Right now, of all the cable providers around, Frank is the only one I know of integrating two types of different wire into a Litz 2  cable. It's gonna make for a stunning cable and interesting configurations. I think it may be a bit too early to consider other variations of the cable just yet. Let him mess around and try a few himself. We haven't even heard the first one he's teased. 
  Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I wonder why you are not showing interest in Frank's new full hybrid wire?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> He is, in a way. It's just he is hoping to see a specific variation of the wire I guess. Right now, of all the cable providers around, Frank is the only one I know of integrating two types of different wire into a Litz 2  cable. It's gonna make for a stunning cable and interesting configurations. I think it may be a bit too early to consider other variations of the cable just yet. Let him mess around and try a few himself. We haven't even heard the first one he's teased.


 
  I was joking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hifimanrookie is a curious guy and always in search of special things, isn't that right rookie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know that nobody besides Frank has heard that new full hybrid cable. Heck, I am the first owner of an Arsenic cable as of today, and that one wasn't announced yesterday. There may be other cables that no one has tried yet. Frank offers many different cables and configurations, I appreciate everyone who inquires about them.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Guys, I received my Silver Widow this week. 

 It looks awesome. I don't like jewelry for men and don't wear anything except the wedding ring and a watch, but I must say this new cable does indeed look good on me )
   
  The sound is amazing. Took my lcd2 to a whole new level.
   
  I love my new cable and I must say Frank was very supporting and very responsive every time I had a question.
   
  I will soon write a full review on Silver Widow on my blog. For now I am letting it burn in and I love it more every day.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Do u also do a black widow/silver widow hybrid in 8 wire version and in 22awg?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Not yet, the SW is 25.5AWG and the BW is 22AWG, so to do a hybrid of these two, i would need to get the BW in the same gauge.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I was joking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Maybe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u know me so well..
  actually am already getting myself in another adventure concerning a certain component.it will be one of a kind custommade and handmade headphone amp with dac inside the same enclosure..built specifically after my specs.. Its from blue circle audio..
  if i am right that will be something awesome..am waiting for a proposal now..hope it will be within my budget, as thanks to taxes return this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its double of what i wanted to spend on the new nad m51 dac...the wait is killing me. And if i do it..then my almost perfect 337 and all my tubes and my hm602 (best dap i heard until now) will be for sale then..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  and on top of that am already waiting for a balanced cable with completely separated left and right channels from frank. So two cables..one for left one for right.
  As soon i have that cable i will do a short compare with the standard silverplated coppercable of hifiman, the dhc custommade cable i bought last year, my black widow 22awg i got this year and the new custommade cable frank is cooking for me


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  2000euro, i could make you an awesome cable with that, you know my PayPal, who needs other components when you can have a cable.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> 2000euro, i could make you an awesome cable with that, you know my PayPal, who needs other components when you can have a cable.


 
  Why was i expecting a reaction like this from u
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  but dont u worry..if i go through with the amp/dac combo and order it in may and it will be delivered in oktober(18weeks deliver time) then for sure i will be asking Santa in december for something really really special then..so be prepared for that order santa will be sending u then!


----------



## toxicdrift

just mailed frank and wanted to ask the Heir Audio user's here aswell, which toxic cable are u guys using for the 8.A ?? and which one is most recomended? im thinkin of heading towards the Silver Widow but i havent read anything about it with the 8.A or any heir setup atleast till page 156 lol. i hope there is a ciem lot soon to be finished which ships out quick so that i can quickly place my order


----------



## 276539

Forgive me if it has already been discussed, almost 200 pages is too much for me.
Is there a right angle to right angle, lightning-USB type A cable available?
I have been searching in HeadFi and some other sites and simply couldn't find one worldwide.
I want to connect my DAC with the new ipt5 but the sticking out cable is quite disturbing IMO


----------



## radiojam

Quote: 





tobyblh said:


> Forgive me if it has already been discussed, almost 200 pages is too much for me.
> Is there a right angle to right angle, lightning-USB type A cable available?
> I have been searching in HeadFi and some other sites and simply couldn't find one worldwide.
> I want to connect my DAC with the new ipt5 but the sticking out cable is quite disturbing IMO


 
  I could be wrong but I don't believe the iTouch 5 supports digital out.


----------



## toxicdrift

payment made Frank - Emailed you aswell!!! cant wait for my toxic cable!


----------



## 276539

radiojam said:


> I could be wrong but I don't believe the iTouch 5 supports digital out.



Yes, it does,
there are some special DACs made specifically for iproducts,
like sony PHA-1, Fostex HPP1.
Frank has already built some nice lightning cables and posted it somewhere else in HeadFi,
but those were not right angle, that why I am asking here


----------



## Paul K

I'm also waiting on Toxic Cables from Frank 7 - 10days. I can't wait. 

In preparation for my arrival I have assigned a full evening to listen to some of my favourite songs, with a glass, sorry a bottle of red wine and a Cuban cigar. 

Bring it on!


----------



## DarknightDK

Have received my SWs for my LCD-3 and HD800.
   
  Initial impressions with the LCD-3: I'm lovin it! 
   
  Will post a full review in due time.


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Have received my SWs for my LCD-3 and HD800.
> 
> Initial impressions with the LCD-3: I'm lovin it!
> 
> Will post a full review in due time.


 
   
  Glad you are enjoying your SW's. I have 3 ordered been 12 weeks now hoping to get them soon.
   
  Can I ask when you ordered?
   
  Thanks


----------



## singleended58

nigeljames said:


> Glad you are enjoying your SW's. I have 3 ordered been 12 weeks now hoping to get them soon.
> 
> Can I ask when you ordered?
> 
> Thanks




I have ordered only one cable since December 2012 and have not received it yet (?)


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Have received my SWs for my LCD-3 and HD800.
> 
> Initial impressions with the LCD-3: I'm lovin it!
> 
> Will post a full review in due time.


 
  Nice DK! Looking forward to your impressions...


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> Glad you are enjoying your SW's. I have 3 ordered been 12 weeks now hoping to get them soon.
> 
> Can I ask when you ordered?
> 
> Thanks


 
   
  I ordered them over 18 weeks back. The wait has been long but worthwhile given that Frank does these cables by hand.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Hey guys! 
   
I have finished my article with my impressions of the Silver Widow.
   
  When I have the time, I will add some pictures


----------



## philo50

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have finished my article with my impressions of the Silver Widow.
> 
> When I have the time, I will add some pictures


 
  an 8 week delivery....aren't you fortunate......


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have finished my article with my impressions of the Silver Widow.
> 
> When I have the time, I will add some pictures


 
  Very cool, Dan. Now get those pictures up!...


----------



## Zachary Chi

Just re-send again to:
Frank Donghi <info.toxic.cables@gmail.com>
Subject: Enquiry Zachary
   
Thank you.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Very cool, Dan. Now get those pictures up!...


 
  I have uploaded some pictures with *Toxic Silver Widow *at the end of my blog post .
   
   



philo50 said:


> an 8 week delivery....aren't you fortunate......


 

   
  More like 3 months.


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> I have uploaded some pictures at the end of my blog post .


 
   
  Nice review, however I wish you had not written it yet as I am now even more excited waiting for my 3 Silver Widows!!


----------



## judgconv70

Hi All,
  I just joined and this is my first post. Just wanted to put in my impressions of Toxic Cable's Silver Poison.  I'm using Audeze LCD2 headphones, a Burson Soloist amp/preamp, and a John Kenny JKDAC32, through my laptop.  I'm only about 8 hours into my comparison of the factory Audeze cable vs Frank's Silver Poison, but it's been an amazing improvement.  I'm not a diehard audiophile, so I don't know all the technical stuff as so many of you do, but after switching back and forth no less than a dozen times on many different songs, I'm totally convinced and a true believer in Toxic Cables.  The cable itself is beautiful, such a high level of craftsmanship.  The music is so much cleaner sounding, much more defined in the bass, the high's are much more crisp, and the voices, all I can say is WOW.  The Silver Poison has really awaken the Audeze LCD2s.  I didn't know a cable could make this much difference.  My money has been very well spent and I give Frank and Toxic Cables my highest recommendation.
  I too had to wait quite a while, but patience definitely pays off huge.  Also wanted to say how much I appreciate Frank's exceptional communication and his willingness to put up with several changes along the way on my part. With his guidance and recommendations along the way, I couldn't  be happier.
  Also, want to say a big thank you to all on this site.  Your contributions were certainly a big factor in helping me down this path. Sorry for the long post, but when I find a product that makes this big of a difference I want to share.


----------



## radiojam

Great post judgconv70, it's those kind of reviews in this topic that really sold me on toxic cables. Can't wait for mine!


----------



## hifimanrookie

U guys say u have to wait long for ur cable?..well..listen to this then..just got reply concerning my custom made amp/dac..it will only be built in nov or december!! Of course i said no problem..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as i believe in that for something special u have to wait..in my case 7 or 8 months! Oh well life can be a bitch.


----------



## gonkulator

Frank,
    I received the cables today. Exactly what I was hoping they would be. Thanks much!


----------



## max pl

I received my HD650 cable today too and am here to ask which connector is right and which left?  theyre red and black ends.  pretty sure theyre not labeled but maybe i'm missing it.


----------



## lin0003

max pl said:


> I received my HD650 cable today too and am here to ask which connector is right and which left?  theyre red and black ends.  pretty sure theyre not labeled but maybe i'm missing it.


The red is right and black is the left.


----------



## max pl

thanks for the quick response.


----------



## rawrster

On another note I think my cables attempted delivery today. When I got home there was a slip from the post office saying I could pick up my package tomorrow. The tracking originated from where Frank is from so I'll pick it up tomorrow hoping it's my cables. I'm expecting a HD800 cable, HE6 and one for my customs. I should really send him an email asking what the names for the cables are since I really have no idea lol


----------



## alvin sawdust

Hey Frank, have you considered setting up your business on a ranch in Waco Texas. I'm sure you would have spare rooms to accomodate your devoted followers my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Hey Frank, have you considered setting up your business on a ranch in Waco Texas. I'm sure you would have spare rooms to accomodate your devoted followers my friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The thought did cross my mind, you could all herd the cows by night, and help me make cables during the day.


----------



## dunno34231

Hi guys would like recommendation on cables for hd650, does anyone have both silver poison and viper for comparison? or anyone owning both silver and spc cables for hd650 and which is preferred. Thanks


----------



## dan.gheorghe

While I agree that sometimes the "defenders" get a little too hot, I also agree that this is an appreciation thread and these discussions should not take place here. It is so easy to create a separate discussion thread.
   
  There may have been logistical misunderstanding with some customers, but the important thing is I haven't seen any customer that did get his cable and wasn't very pleased with it.
   
  I will put my pictures here to brighten up the mood


----------



## Currawong

Bob Jones' Toxic feedback has been moved to here: Toxic Cables feedback thread


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Bob Jones' Toxic feedback has been moved to here: Toxic Cables feedback thread


 
  Thank you for taking the time out to move everything, Amos. I am sure you had better things to do.


----------



## radiojam

Hey Dan, great pictures!  I always wondered how heavy is that splitter? It looks pretty substantial!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





radiojam said:


> Hey Dan, great pictures!  I always wondered how heavy is that splitter? It looks pretty substantial!


 
  Its very light..u dont even feel the weight on the cable..i mean..on my 22awg cable it is..i dont know how it feels on regular iem cables who are slimmer then 22awg and so lighter then my cable..but still..it looks more heavier then it actually is..and am using my cable every day now since january and i can also state the quality of the splitter is topnotch and until now durable..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





radiojam said:


> Hey Dan, great pictures!  I always wondered how heavy is that splitter? It looks pretty substantial!


 
  They are made of aluminium, so extremely light. The small ones used on the SW are only 5g, considerable less then the Viablue ones, that come in at 13.8g.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> While I agree that sometimes the "defenders" get a little too hot, I also agree that this is an appreciation thread and these discussions should not take place here. It is so easy to create a separate discussion thread.
> 
> There may have been logistical misunderstanding with some customers, but the important thing is I haven't seen any customer that did get his cable and wasn't very pleased with it.
> 
> I will put my pictures here to brighten up the mood


 

 This looks very similar to my Arsenic wire, differenes are that mine has twice the ammount of wires with 4 of them being Silver Widow and the other 4 White Widow. But you get the idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I find Frank's cables very, very beatiful.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> This looks very similar to my Arsenic wire, differenes are that mine has twice the ammount of wires with 4 of them being Silver Widow and the other 4 White Widow. But you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  All the talk, where the pics? I wanna see this


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> All the talk, where the pics? I wanna see this


 
   
  I only have crappy mobile phone cameras, so pics wouldn't be that nice to look at...


----------



## rawrster

I picked up my package yesterday but wasn't able to open it until now. It looks real nice however


----------



## lin0003

My 8-wire hybrid IEM cable is shipping out early this week! I got lucky and ordered 2 days before the batch started and only had to wait 2 weeks. Only problem is that my UM Miracles are only coming in another 4-6 weeks.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Ok, here's my "review" of the Arsenic, in my case it's the 8 conductor version. I was planning on doing an extensive comparison and all that, but... there's no need for that. The Arsenic is better in every aspect, except soundstage. Maybe it's because I have reached the limit (regarding soundstage) of my gear, or this is the area where the Arsenic doesn't make that much of a difference. Everything else is* AWESOME*. Detail, bass, voices... you name it . This cable is also flexible and beatiful to look at.. It's great, music really sounds better now and I have nothing more to say about it.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Ok, here's my "review" of the Arsenic, in my case it's the 8 conductor version. I was planning on doing an extensive comparison and all that, but... there's no need for that. The Arsenic is better in every aspect, except soundstage. Maybe it's because I have reached the limit (regarding soundstage) of my gear, or this is the area where the Arsenic doesn't make that much of a difference. Everything else is* AWESOME*. Detail, bass, voices... you name it . This cable is also flexible and beatiful to look at.. It's great, music really sounds better now and I have nothing more to say about it.


 
  Better then what? The white widow? Silver widow? Black widow? Viper? Scorpion?copper venom?the arsenic is a mix of white widow and silver widow right? So its a brighter sounding cable then lets say the black widow or copper venom? A full copper cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Better then what? The white widow? Silver widow? Black widow? Viper? Scorpion?copper venom?the arsenic is a mix of white widow and silver widow right? So its a brighter sounding cable then lets say the black widow or copper venom? A full copper cable?


 
  I would think that he was referring to the stock cable.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I would think that he was referring to the stock cable.


 
  Oh ok..i thought he already had a cable from u frank and he was comparing this cable to that one..didnt know he was comparing to the original cable..
  oh yeah..when is my new cable going to be cooked?


----------



## LPP6

I believe mine is on the same batch. Hopefully. You ordered yours around New Year, right?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





lpp6 said:


> I believe mine is on the same batch. Hopefully. You ordered yours around New Year, right?


 
  Nope..was end of january..but i suppose we are in same batch
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  and to frank..THIS IS IMPORTANT...
   
  if its still possible..pls make the new cable single ended and not balanced..my new amp wont be here at the earliest of december or maybe even later!..so its silly in using an adapter on my cable for more then half a year!
   
  in december i will ask u to make a balanced (copper venom maybe) cable for me for my new amp..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  so no need for the single to balanced adapter also..just single ended cable of 8 wired black widow 22 awg headphone cable with 1/4 connector(u use oyaide connector now for the thicker cables right?)
   
  Its now much easier for u..thanks..Ur the best!


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank, I sent you a pm mate about that list


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I would think that he was referring to the stock cable.


 
  That's correct, I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Frank, I sent you a pm mate about that list


 
  Thanks, will try and get back to you sometime next week.


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Nope..was end of january..but i suppose we are in same batch


 
   
  My order was made in 31.12.2012/1.1.2013 so mine will definitely be ready much sooner.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks, will try and get back to you sometime next week.


 
   
  Well either Im stuck in some kind of Quantum Entanglement Paradox or that was the FASTED week in history


----------



## bible100

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have finished my article with my impressions of the Silver Widow.
> 
> When I have the time, I will add some pictures


 
   
  Great ! I'll take a look tonight.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Well either Im stuck in some kind of _*Quantum Entanglement Paradox*_ or that was the FASTED week in history


 
   
  P.s. 
   
  I have no idea what a Quantum Entanglement Paradox is!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





lpp6 said:


> My order was made in 31.12.2012/1.1.2013 so mine will definitely be ready much sooner.


 
  Big Oops..after double checking i saw i paid up 50% of the amount on the 14th of january ( damn i am getting old..forgetting stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).and i sent my original order mail 1week earlier..end of january i wanted to change the connector..but frank said no need for that..that was my confusion..big oops..so my cable will be in same batch as urs i hope.


----------



## Paul K

hifimanrookie said:


> so my cable will be in same batch as urs i hope.




Ditto - here's hoping Frank comes good


----------



## bible100

Quote: 





bible100 said:


> Great ! I'll take a look tonight.


 
   
  Great review Dan, I love it !
   
  I carefully read and It seems the main difference between our black and white widow on our LCD2 are :
   
  - black widow is more body, textured than the stock cable. Even if stock is more body than white widow as you told yourself.
  - At the opposite, the White should be faster with more detailled trebbles compared to the Black.
   
  both Fantastic cables for LCD2 anyway !


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Big Oops..after double checking i saw i paid up 50% of the amount on the 14th of january ( damn i am getting old..forgetting stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's the good kind of memory problem you're having. I actually makes the time go faster for you.


----------



## mwindham08

It would be nice if Toxic Cables website was like Decware's.
   
  You can download a PDF of the wait time and see where in the process/line your amp is,ect.
   
  It might make the wait longer though since I check the Decware site like 3 times a day!


----------



## Paul K

mwindham08 said:


> It would be nice if Toxic Cables website was like Decware's.
> 
> You can download a PDF of the wait time and see where in the process/line your amp is,ect.
> 
> It might make the wait longer though since I check the Decware site like 3 times a day!




Lol, or some info that states 'orders received by .......... Will be dispatched by such and such a date.

I know Frank is a very busy man but I think it's better to under promise and over deliver, than to over promise and under deliver example being the wait times. You don't want to keep hounding the poor chap saying where is my order.


----------



## Zachary Chi

[size=12.727272033691406px]Hi Frank,[/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px]  [/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px] Thanks for the quote.  Please see the following:[/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px] 1, I want to order 2 sets of 8 wire[26awg] OCC Pure 7N Stranded[99%] & Gold[1%] 48" upgrade cable clear for JH 16 Pro with[/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px] a, Oyaida 3.5mm x 1 set[/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px] b, Viablue 3.5mm x 1 set[/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px] 2, How to order from you?[/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px] 3, What kind payment method you offer?[/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px] 4, Any discount for these 2 sets?[/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px] 5, How much for the carriage to Hong Kong?[/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px]  [/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px] Thanks.[/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px] 
  Regards,
 Zachary 
[/size]


----------



## lin0003

My cable looks amazing! The black copper and silver really goes well together. Shipping tomorrow. Thanks Frank.


----------



## danik97

I want to know about Silver Poison interconnects. Is there any impressions? They are better than Decware cables?

Best,
D.


----------



## noobzpro

Hi frank i dropped you a pm


----------



## negura

What do we all think should work best with the HD800s? (Yes, just took the plunge)
   
  I am thinking Black Widow, but very open to suggestions...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





negura said:


> What do we all think should work best with the HD800s? (Yes, just took the plunge)
> 
> I am thinking Black Widow, but very open to suggestions...


 
  Black widows 22awg go well with open and airy and more brighter headphone..or even better get the copper venom! The best copper cable frank has..i will buy one as soon my new amp comes in in december..i hope! In meantime he is cooking me a 8wire version of the black widows 22awg..yummy!


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





negura said:


> What do we all think should work best with the HD800s? (Yes, just took the plunge)
> 
> I am thinking Black Widow, but very open to suggestions...


 
Last month I have ordered from Frank a 18AWG OCC (Pure Copper Scorpion) for my HD800 and I think it should work fine with these cans.  I was told the delivery is 9 weeks and it should be with me by end of April.


----------



## Kenion

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> Last month I have ordered from Frank a 18AWG OCC (Pure Copper Scorpion) for my HD800 and I think it should work fine with these cans.  I was told the delivery is 9 weeks and it should be with me by end of April.


 

 Great! Would love to hear your impressions as soon as you get your new cable =)


----------



## Dillan

Frank was very nice to me throughout the whole transaction, he replied to all of my messages and helped me through everything. Just wanted to come here and say thanks.


----------



## Dillan

Frank was very nice to me throughout the whole transaction, he replied to all of my messages and helped me through everything. Just wanted to come here and say thanks.


----------



## lin0003

What cable did you order?


----------



## Dillan

I actually ordered a silver cable for my hd 650, but did not know how long it would take before I ordered it, and since then I have bought a pair of HD 800's. So I asked him if I could get a refund (2 months later) and he said that was perfectly ok, and i received the payment this morning.


----------



## lin0003

Right.


----------



## negura

hifimanrookie said:


> Black widows 22awg go well with open and airy and more brighter headphone..or even better get the copper venom! The best copper cable frank has..i will buy one as soon my new amp comes in in december..i hope! In meantime he is cooking me a 8wire version of the black widows 22awg..yummy!


 

    
  Black widow 22awg was my first thought too. Venom is the top price one I think, isn't it.
   
   
  Quote:


inter voice said:


> Last month I have ordered from Frank a 18AWG OCC (Pure Copper Scorpion) for my HD800 and I think it should work fine with these cans.  I was told the delivery is 9 weeks and it should be with me by end of April.


 
   
  That's another great suggestion, thanks!


----------



## lin0003

Does anybody know if you can burn in cables without connecting them to the headphones?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Does anybody know if you can burn in cables without connecting them to the headphones?


 
  I can burn in cables for customers at no extra cost, i have a couple of cable cookers here that i purchased specially for this.


----------



## lin0003

So mine will be burned in already when it arrives?


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> So mine will be burned in already when it arrives?


 
  Mine is already packaged so when it arrives, can I burn them in without connecting them to IEMs?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Burn in is only done on request, it takes extra time to do the burn in, and there is only so many cables i can do, with just 2 machines.
   
  The cable cannot be burned in the way you are thinking.


----------



## lin0003

Right. Then I'll just burn them in after I get my miracles then. 
 Thanks.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





negura said:


> That's another great suggestion, thanks!


 
  Yes the copper venom is His top of the line cable..its a retangular cable..pm him for the price..u will be surprised how affordable it is compared to the outrageous prices other manufscturers bill u for the same wire!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Does anybody know if you can burn in cables without connecting them to the headphones?


 
  I dont really uderstand this question...burning in is very easy...connect ur headphones to ur dap (or any other source ofcourse) .put the dap on charging..play it on half volume and put it in a drawer or something or cellar or whatever enclosure/room u can find so it wont bother u and let it play non stop for 100 hours.
   
  ps...its smart to put very different kind of music on ur dap/sd card..so the cable gets broken in well..
  Imho ofcourse!


----------



## toxicdrift

lin ill be happy to burn them for you till your miracles come , lol and give a detailed review on they sound with the 8.A .. hahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  the wait for the silver widow continues!!!


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I dont really uderstand this question...burning in is very easy...connect ur headphones to ur dap (or any other source ofcourse) .put the dap on charging..play it on half volume and put it in a drawer or something or cellar or whatever enclosure/room u can find so it wont bother u and let it play non stop for 100 hours.
> 
> ps...its smart to put very different kind of music on ur dap/sd card..so the cable gets broken in well..
> Imho ofcourse!


 
  I meant burning it in before I get my Miracles. Frank has already answered my answer.


----------



## commtrd

Why in the heck would cables need to be "burned in"? Makes no sense to me at all. A cable is a straight conductor. At low frequencies and low voltages and low currents there is no effect on a straight conductor period. I think peeps are taking this "burning in" thing way too far. Use some common sense.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> Why in the heck would cables need to be "burned in"? Makes no sense to me at all. A cable is a straight conductor. At low frequencies and low voltages and low currents there is no effect on a straight conductor period. I think peeps are taking this "burning in" thing way too far. Use some common sense.


----------



## iamdacow

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> Why in the heck would cables need to be "burned in"? Makes no sense to me at all. A cable is a straight conductor. At low frequencies and low voltages and low currents there is no effect on a straight conductor period. I think peeps are taking this "burning in" thing way too far. Use some common sense.


----------



## longbowbbs

I recommend in the oven at 350 for 30 minutes.....


----------



## iamdacow

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I recommend in the oven at 350 for 30 minutes.....


 

 +1


----------



## negura

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I recommend in the oven at 350 for 30 minutes.....


 
   
  And bump it up to the max for the final 5 minutes for added crispness.


----------



## mwindham08

I put mine in the tanning bed.
   
  Nice golden burn in.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





mwindham08 said:


> I put mine in the tanning bed.
> 
> Nice golden burn in.


 
  That is quite amusing.
   
  Okay, cables, burn in, lets talk about it
   
  Even if you don't believe cables burn in, letting them sit with a load going through them for hundreds of hours is not going to effect it's ability to last a long time (since virtually no wear from usage over these burn-in hours) and if it doesn't add anything, then no harm done. From this standpoint, if you have a problem with people burning in cables then talk to them directly, don't argue it here as people will do what makes them happy and it really isn't the worst thing in the world. 
   
  So my personal views:
  Certain metals need longer to burn in, particularly pure silver I find takes the longest. I notice small nuances that develop/become more apparent as the cable goes from brand new to burnt in. It's a very small amount I wouldn't notice other than using it day in and day out when burning in a cable/using it like normal. 
   
  EDIT:
  With pure silver cables I've noticed changes in soundstage openness and analytics up to and past 300 hours of usage. Different cables will take different lengths of time though, but Silver is usually considered the type of metal that takes the longest to reach it's fullest potential (if you believe in burn in)


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I recommend in the oven at 350 for 30 minutes.....


 
   
   
  30 minutes, takes less then 3 seconds with my blowtorch.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

negura said:


>




x2


----------



## Mimouille

Honestly I know nothing on the matter so I will be precautious. First of all, my opinion is that it should not be a matter of belief. We are not talking about religion here. Either there are scientific reasons to advocate for it or there aren't. Second thing, I really do not know how you can audibly measure cable burn in since amps and Iems also burn in, supposedly. Which part is caused by what ? The only burn in I have clearly identified is a tube amp having less hiss with Iems after 150 hours. But that is all just my take and I know nothing beyond my simple experience. 





kenman345 said:


> That is quite amusing.
> 
> Okay, cables, burn in, lets talk about it
> 
> ...


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Honestly I know nothing on the matter so I will be precautious. First of all, my opinion is that it should not be a matter of belief. We are not talking about religion here. Either there are scientific reasons to advocate for it or there aren't. Second thing, I really do not know how you can audibly measure cable burn in since amps and Iems also burn in, supposedly. Which part is caused by what ? The only burn in I have clearly identified is a tube amp having less hiss with Iems after 150 hours. But that is all just my take and I know nothing beyond my simple experience.


 
  You're completely right in this regard and many people don't believe their is any burn in effect to any devices at all. I can only go by what I've heard and read from others that I believe. Some may argue I'm crazy for it though. But this is not the place for this discussion. 
   
  Only burn-in talk here should be about Franks burn-in systems or the effects of a torch to a cable.....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Can we take this discussion to the appropriate forum please.
   
  There will always be things one believes in that others don't, that's just how it is and no matter what argument one might have, trust your own judgement/ears before anything someone else has to say and that's the end of that.  
   
  If you believe in cable burn in, that's great, if you don't then that's also great. As far as i am concerned you are both right, as that's your own belief.
   
  I am a firm believer, no one will ever change that opinion. God has already provided me with the best scientific equipment on this planet, my very own ears.


----------



## Lenni

yes, I agree..


----------



## hifimanrookie

I. Agree also...this is a debate no one can win..just like believing whether cables attribute to the sound or not..u have two parties who deeply believe the opposite of the others believes..and there are other historical debates..as frank said..find the right debate thread and go wild


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lenni said:


> yes, I agree..


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





lenni said:


> yes, I agree..


 
  Dude, that was hilarious =)))


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just a note, once the thread hits 3000 posts, i will randomly pick someone to receive one of my new true full hybrid cables.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Just a note, once the thread hits 3000 posts, i will randomly pick someone to receive one of my new true full hybrid cables.


 
  That's really generous of you Frank. Will you choose between those people who have bought your cables or have posted in this thread?


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> That's really generous of you Frank. Will you choose between those people who have bought your cables or have posted in this thread?


 
  Quick! Everyone flood his email and this thread.....
   
  EDIT: Just having some fun. This sounds like a nice way to give back to those loyal to you. Will it be limited to within the country for you? Or is anyone around the world able to win?


----------



## chesterljh

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Just a note, once the thread hits 3000 posts, i will randomly pick someone to receive one of my new true full hybrid cables.


 
  i want it!! =P


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Just a note, once the thread hits 3000 posts, i will randomly pick someone to receive one of my new true full hybrid cables.


 

 Which cable are these ? Available for iems ?


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Which cable are these ? Available for iems ?


 
  It is an IEM cable I think. It came up previously in the thread.


----------



## lin0003

I was thinking that we start something like this outside of the US http://www.head-fi.org/t/619598/toxic-cables-silver-poison-custom-iem-cable-wanna-borrow-it/165#post_9305353 so that everyone gets to have a go and then the winner gets to keep the cable.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Ah, cables... There's always room for one more! As Frank likes to say, why buy equipment if you can have a cable instead?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> That's really generous of you Frank. Will you choose between those people who have bought your cables or have posted in this thread?


 
  Would be good to do it for existing customers. That way they can compare it to the cable they already have.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Which cable are these ? Available for iems ?


 
  It's my new hybrid wire, will be available for all cables.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> It's my new hybrid wire, will be available for all cables.


 
  Mmm am wondering if it would sound better then my black widows 22awg on my rig..in meantime am waiting for my second cable..


----------



## Mimouille

Ok please let me know as soon as you have specs and price, I am interested for iems.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Just a note, once the thread hits 3000 posts, i will randomly pick someone to receive one of my new true full hybrid cables.


 
  Niiice  . I never won anything ever, but i keep trying! )


----------



## toxicdrift

I is a existing customer! would be awesome to compare the hybrid and the widow! fingers crossed!


----------



## Paul Graham

This is the awesomeness of Frank! Good luck people


----------



## longbowbbs

I was the lucky winner of some Silver Widows a few months ago. Frank is a generous person for sure!


----------



## bible100

Quote: 





chesterljh said:


> i want it!! =P


 
  Keep up the good work ! 
  Winner is among topic writers or "intoxicated" customers Franck ?


----------



## lightningfarron

Any release date for the hybrid wire?
Really excited to order it and compare it to my 8 wire hybrid cable from whiplash and toxic.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lightningfarron said:


> Any release date for the hybrid wire?
> Really excited to order it and compare it to my 8 wire hybrid cable from whiplash and toxic.


 
  Will be released in about 10-12 days.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Some funky French Silk sleeving samples, i had made by my braider.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Some funky French Silk sleeving samples, i had made by my braider.


 
  How much thicker does that make the cable? I don't think I ever realized how nice that could look on a cable before.


----------



## BournePerfect

What's the current wait time on say, a 4-pin Silver Widow HD 800 cable?
   
  -Daniel


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Having both the 8 wire Arsenic and the new full hybrid would be awesome and probably lead to an in-depth review, because I would expect these cables to be similar in many aspects, as both contain lots of silver and are hybrids. It would like to know wether the new true hybrid is "only" a different hybrid flavor or more like an evolution of the hybrid kind of cables, i.e. a real improvement and the way to go.


----------



## Kenion

I've been following this thread for quite some time now and I still haven't pulled the trigger yet since...
  I feel "intimidated" by the sheer mass of diffrent types of cables...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





kenion said:


> I've been following this thread for quite some time now and I still haven't pulled the trigger yet since...
> I feel "intimidated" by the sheer mass of diffrent types of cables...


 
  If u wanna be safe..just go for the black widow 22awg copper cable if u have a more brighter sounding headphone like the he500. Go for the silver widow is u have a more darker phone like the lcd2 or hd650. Those are two full copper or silver cable (with a bit of gold in the latter)..and both sound excellent..so u cant go wrong i think..just trying to make it more simple for u.


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> If u wanna be safe..just go for the black widow 22awg copper cable if u have a more brighter sounding headphone like the he500. Go for the silver widow is u have a more darker phone like the lcd2 or hd650. Those are two full copper or silver cable (with a bit of gold in the latter)..and both sound excellent..so u cant go wrong i think..just trying to make it more simple for u.


 
   
  i don't think it's that straight forward. I have a SP on my HE6's and it's far from bright. I think Frank's SPC cables are supposed to be brighter than his pure silver cables, if I remember correctly from a previous post.


----------



## Kenion

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> If u wanna be safe..just go for the black widow 22awg copper cable if u have a more brighter sounding headphone like the he500. Go for the silver widow is u have a more darker phone like the lcd2 or hd650. Those are two full copper or silver cable (with a bit of gold in the latter)..and both sound excellent..so u cant go wrong i think..just trying to make it more simple for u.


 

 Thank you for your help hifimanrookie!
  Yea, I figured that silver cables tend to be a bit brighter than copper cables
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think the stock cable of my HD-800's are silver too and because I'm seeking for a less brighter cable in my case, the black widow 22awg copper cable might be the best to choose...*thinkingloud*


----------



## mangler

Man, I'd love to win that hybrid! I've never had a cable with any sliver in it, so I'd love to see what all the fuss is about, especially with the LCD2


----------



## KimChee

ThAt hybrid cable looks insane


----------



## mwindham08

Quote: 





bourneperfect said:


> What's the current wait time on say, a 4-pin Silver Widow HD 800 cable?
> 
> -Daniel


 
  I ordered my cable around march 14th and there is a 9-11 week wait time.


----------



## BournePerfect

Thanks!
   
  -Daniel


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> How much thicker does that make the cable? I don't think I ever realized how nice that could look on a cable before.


 
  The French Silk Black Widow, is not very thick at all, i will try to take some pictures of it next to my other wires tomorrow.
   
  My braider currently has several spools of my wires, which he will have the French Silk braided over, this will mean a lot of time saved on my side on sleeving by hand, meaning a huge price drop on the Silk Widows. If i am saving time/money, i like to pass that on to the customers.
   
  I will also be offering the Silver Poison and Widow with French Silk.
   
   
  Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> i don't think it's that straight forward. I have a SP on my HE6's and it's far from bright. I think Frank's SPC cables are supposed to be brighter than his pure silver cables, if I remember correctly from a previous post.


 
  I don't find my silver cables to be bright and do feel the Viper is brighter.


----------



## Kenion

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The French Silk Black Widow, is not very thick at all, i will try to take some pictures of it next to my other wires tomorrow.
> 
> My braider currently has several spools of my wires, which he will have the French Silk braided over, this will mean a lot of time saved on my side on sleeving by hand, meaning a huge price drop on the Silk Widows. If i am saving time/money, i like to pass that on to the customers.
> 
> ...


 

 I would love to see some pictures of the black widow in french silk.
  I think these are the top in my list. =)


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kenion said:


> I would love to see some pictures of the black widow in french silk.
> I think these are the top in my list. =)


 
  I did post some in different colors on the thread, the new one i will be receiving soon will be in black and brown weave, looks really nice. Should have it within 2 weeks.


----------



## mangler

Here you go Kenion, these are from my review a while back. It's a stunning cable
  Quote: 





mangler said:


>


----------



## Kenion

Quote: 





mangler said:


> Here you go Kenion, these are from my review a while back. It's a stunning cable


 

 Thanks mate!
  That sleeving looks gorgeous!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Here's the new one that i have arriving soon.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Here's the new one that i have arriving soon.


 

 Very nice indeed!


----------



## Kenion

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Very nice indeed!


 

 Yep, thats what I expected french-silk to look like!
  Good job! =)
   
  Please let us know, when we can expect a price drop on these cables


----------



## angelsblood

those sleeves are gorgeous...


----------



## tkteo

Any chance of silk sleeves for IEM cables?


----------



## maguire

The new Hybrid cable is SW & BW ? Or am I wrong? With all this cable Goodness, I just can't keep up???????


----------



## KimChee

I'd still like to see the venom cables for iems..


----------



## samsamsam047

Im wondering if it is possible to make a 8 wire hybrid of the 18awg Viper and 18 awg Scorpion.
  The cable would look awesome, well not as awesome as the Venom


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





samsamsam047 said:


> Im wondering if it is possible to make a 8 wire hybrid of the 18awg Viper and 18 awg Scorpion.
> The cable would look awesome, well not as awesome as the Venom


 
  Anything is possible for Frank.


----------



## buson160man

I just ordered a scorpion 8ft cable for my audeze lcd 2 v2s from toxic cable in England.I compared the price of the cryo treated 8ft copper leash to the alo offering.The alo cable costs 749 usd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I priced the toxic scorpion and it cost me 161.59 and that was with shipping. Now is that a rip off by alo or what? Come on 749 usd for their cable the alo people ought to be arrested for grand larceny. Alo buyers beware before you buy one of their cables check toxic cables website first.If my arithmetic is correct I just saved myself 636.41 usd for what is basically the same cable.I am looking forward to the cable upgrade based on what the opinions of the alo cable are cable weight excepted which seemed to some better than the silver based cable offerings.
    I have until now held off on upgrading my cable due to the exorbitant pricing the cable companies practice for headphone cable upgrades.This is one of the first cable upgrades that are offered at a real world price so the average person could afford and justify the expense.When a cable costs over three quarters of the cost of the headphone that is just ridiculous gouging of the consumer.My hats off to the toxic cable people of England for offering real world performance at realistic prices.Three cheers for toxic cable.Hurrah,hurrah hurrah.


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





buson160man said:


> I just ordered a scorpion 8ft cable for my audeze lcd 2 v2s from toxic cable in England.I compared the price of the cryo treated 8ft copper leash to the alo offering.The alo cable costs 749 usd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I priced the toxic scorpion and it cost me 161.59 and that was with shipping. Now is that a rip off by alo or what? Come on 749 usd for their cable the alo people ought to be arrested for grand larceny. Alo buyers beware before you buy one of their cables check toxic cables website first.If my arithmetic is correct I just saved myself 636.41 usd for what is basically the same cable.I am looking forward to the cable upgrade based on what the opinions of the alo cable are cable weight excepted which seemed to some better than the silver based cable offerings.
> I have until now held off on upgrading my cable due to the exorbitant pricing the cable companies practice for headphone cable upgrades.This is one of the first cable upgrades that are offered at a real world price so the average person could afford and justify the expense.When a cable costs over three quarters of the cost of the headphone that is just ridiculous gouging of the consumer.My hats off to the toxic cable people of England for offering real world performance at realistic prices.Three cheers for toxic cable.Hurrah,hurrah hurrah.


 
   
  It's well known that ALO cables are overpriced. That's why they are so rarely used nowadays.
   
  TOXIC FTW


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





maguire said:


> The new Hybrid cable is SW & BW ? Or am I wrong? With all this cable Goodness, I just can't keep up???????


 
  The new hybrid is not a mix of two separate wires as you have seen before. It's a mix of two different materials, copper and silver, inside of the same wire. Here's a picture Frank posted some time ago:


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> The new hybrid is not a mix of two separate wires as you have seen before. It's a mix of two different materials, copper and silver, inside of the same wire. Here's a picture Frank posted some time ago:


 
  That cable really looks nice. I wonder how it compares to my hybrid 8-wire.


----------



## iamdacow

cryok95 said:


> It's well known that ALO cables are overpriced. That's why they are so rarely used nowadays.
> 
> TOXIC FTW


 lol yep annnnddd i have 2 of em


----------



## maguire

Wow ......I've never seen anything like this before, a true hybrid in one jacket......Very Toxic indeed.....Has it a name?


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Wow ......I've never seen anything like this before, a true hybrid in one jacket......Very Toxic indeed.....Has it a name?


 
  Maybe we should have a naming contest for it. 
   
  First entry: Hydra (hybrid)
   
  This is for a few reasons, such as the Litz 2 type of cable it is, the more you look into it the more bundles you seem to find. And it's like two beasts together
   
  Some other ideas of mine:

 Two-Fangs
 Toxic Overload
 Mamba


----------



## shadow84

My cable is coming in from the Mass Order that i joined, hopefully by thurs or fri... cnat wait to pop back my TF10..


----------



## maguire

Looks Like some sort of Snake to me.....The "Rattlesnake".....or Perhaps... even the "Snakebite" ..."Cocktail Toxin"


----------



## cute

Peaches N'Cream!


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Looks Like some sort of Snake to me.....The "Rattlesnake".....or Perhaps... even the "Snakebite" ..."Cocktail Toxin"


 
  The "You can't afford me" cable....
   
   
  Check out the Black Mamba, its a two-toned highly venomous snake.....


----------



## Paul K

Duplicate post agaiin!!!


----------



## Paul K

Just took delivery of my Silver Poison cable for my Shure 535 IEM's this morning and SP LOD. 

I didn't know what to expect, but the attention to detail is first class. 

Cheers Frank and apologies for the rant yesterday (",)

Pics and review to follow.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Frank, i sent u an important pm...concerning my cables .thanks!


----------



## svfoo123

I have a balanced hd 600, which cable would you recommend? I have been using a copper cable but would really like to try a new cable from Toxic Cables.
  Thank you


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





svfoo123 said:


> I have a balanced hd 600, which cable would you recommend? I have been using a copper cable but would really like to try a new cable from Toxic Cables.
> Thank you


 
  If the hd600 is a bit on the mellow/warmer side like the excellent hd650 then u could try the silver widow...it pairs very well with the hd650...and its not to expensive.


----------



## angelsblood

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Maybe we should have a naming contest for it.
> 
> First entry: Hydra (hybrid)
> 
> ...


 
   
  hydra sounds great. fits into the mythical and/or poisonous animal theme.


----------



## Mimouille

Yeah just when you think you cut its head and do not need to buy new stuff, à new head grows 


angelsblood said:


> hydra sounds great. fits into the mythical and/or poisonous animal theme.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Yeah just when you think you cut its head and do not need to buy new stuff, à new head grows


 
  Litz 2 spec cable has groupings of bundles so it's like it has many heads, thus I vote Hydra. Also because of the idea of it being like multiple beasts in one body. But I'm sure Frank has a name in mind already


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Litz 2 spec cable has groupings of bundles so it's like it has many heads, thus I vote Hydra. Also because of the idea of it being like multiple beasts in one body. But I'm sure Frank has a name in mind already


 

 I have to agree, it's a good idea. An awesome *Hy*brid cable called *Hy*dra, I like that.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I have to agree, it's a good idea. An awesome *Hy*brid cable called *Hy*dra, I like that.


 
  Yes I agree but it's all up to Frank and I'm sure this won't be the last hybrid cable he makes like this if it turns out well so he might want a better naming convention


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Turns out, my mobile phone can actually take decent pictures... So here it is:
   
  Toxic Cables "Arsenic" (Silver Widow & White Widow hybrid), b*lls to the wall 8 conductor version with Switchraft mini xlr connectors and Oyaide plug. Enjoy!


----------



## toxicdrift

those look awesome!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





toxicdrift said:


> those look awesome!


 

 ...and sound awesome too.


----------



## Gengz

Waiting for the great cables.


----------



## Cryok95

Gosh. That looks awrsome aman!


----------



## chesterljh

hmm..im curious of hybrids of many different types
   
  copper/silver
  copper/silver plus gold
  copper/silver plated copper
  silver plater copper/silver
  silver plated copper/silver plus gold
   
  anyone tried this?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

I will do a stock cable vs. Arsenic comparison again once my new amp has arrived. I guess that this cable can do more than what I have heard so far!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

chesterljh said:


> hmm..im curious of hybrids of many different types
> 
> copper/silver
> copper/silver plus gold
> ...




The Arsenic is a SPC/Silver + Gold hybrid, sounds awesome. Though I can't say anything about the other hybrids.


----------



## SludgeSwan

Anyone heard from Frank over the last days? From what I read and experienced myself, he is really quick in replying to mails, but I'm waiting for a response for quite some days now...


----------



## mwindham08

That happened to me once, he just accidently missed it.
   
  I would try sending it to him again.


----------



## chesterljh

Quote: 





sludgeswan said:


> Anyone heard from Frank over the last days? From what I read and experienced myself, he is really quick in replying to mails, but I'm waiting for a response for quite some days now...


 
  he must be busy doing cables..=P


----------



## chesterljh

dont forget he has a life and large amount of orders!!!


----------



## SludgeSwan

Quote: 





chesterljh said:


> dont forget he has a life and large amount of orders!!!


 
   
  No, I'm definitely not forgetting this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he seems to be one hard-working man! maybe he even took a well-deserved vacation!


----------



## Gengz

I think he is very busy now. He didn't reply me too, I send him 2 times. I hope that he will response me as soon as possible.


----------



## Paul Graham

He did start a new batch on Monday so he's probably pretty busy getting this batch nailed down.
  Patience guys, Frank will get back to you. But maybe send another email would still be a good idea


----------



## Cryok95

Hopefully my SP will come soon!! I cant wait!


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> He did start a new batch on Monday so he's probably pretty busy getting this batch nailed down.
> Patience guys, Frank will get back to you. But maybe send another email would still be a good idea


 
  He shipped my cable out from the previous batch on Tuesday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## B[van]

saw some pictures from Joe, no idea how my order for a silver poison cable with a screw-on cap made for a sennheiser amperior became a 2.5mm-3.5mm cable


----------



## chesterljh

cant wait for hybrid to be offically released


----------



## Joe-Siow

> Fire fighting currently in progress...


----------



## hifimanrookie

>


 
  Congrats on gettng the toxic cables reseller status..am glad frank has help now in sales even if its in asia..it was about time..he needed help..we all wish him the best..and u too ofcourse


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry lads, will go through messages this evening and tomorrow, been really busy making cables. You can re send the messages again, just in case.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sorry lads, will go through messages this evening, been really busy making cables. You can re send the messages again, just in case.


 
  Welcome back mr. busy bee! I sent u two pm's..check them out when u can..one is concerning my cable who has to be balanced again..and another one..check them out and u will know what i mean..important!


----------



## Broken Arrow

Today i got my cable from Frank.
IE80 OCC Pure 7N Stranded Silver 

to say it is a fine cable would be a understatement.

it is a HUGE improvement over the stoch cable.

i'm a happy camper despite the ( for me anyways ) long wait of 10 weeks

frank : thanks.


----------



## chesterljh




----------



## Thesoundman

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Congrats on gettng the toxic cables reseller status..am glad frank has help now in sales even if its in asia..it was about time..he needed help..we all wish him the best..and u too ofcourse


 
  +1 Hes a great guy, good to see his life is maybe getting a bit easier


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





thesoundman said:


> +1 Hes a great guy, good to see his life is maybe getting a bit easier


 
  Thank you.
   
  Joe is a reseller, he buys cables from me and sells them back on, if anything he makes my life harder with more orders.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  He only sells IEM cables and currently has a few in stock, for those in Singapore interested.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Well Frank, you have got such wonderful cables.
   
  I simply couldn't miss out on the opportunity to spread the poison.


----------



## sobrietywarrior

I have a brand new 10ft Silver Poison for the Audeze for sale. I sold my LCD3 before the cables arrived so PM me if you're interested.


----------



## maguire

> I simply couldn't miss out on the opportunity to spread the poison.


 
  Classic from Joe ...........LOL............Yes were all infected with the Poison it seems......


----------



## commtrd

sobrietywarrior said:


> I have a brand new 10ft Silver Poison for the Audeze for sale. I sold my LCD3 before the cables arrived so PM me if you're interested.




Is this cable balanced? I have a Mjolnir amp only outputs balanced.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Classic from Joe ...........LOL............Yes were all infected with the Poison it seems......


 
   
  Haha.. It's just my way of giving something back to the local audiophile scene.


----------



## noobzpro

Frank pmed you.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





noobzpro said:


> Frank pmed you.


 
  Saw it.


----------



## Gengz

Frank, please reply me. Thx.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gengz said:


> Frank, please reply me. Thx.


 
  Done.


----------



## toxicdrift

thanks alot Frank. something toxic just arrived at my house today!! cant wait for my 8.As to come back from Heir Audio so i can get intoxicated!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  will give my impressions once i get the 8.A back, absolutely stoked about these!! hahaha


----------



## lin0003

toxicdrift said:


> thanks alot Frank. something toxic just arrived at my house today!! cant wait for my 8.As to come back from Heir Audio so i can get intoxicated!!!
> will give my impressions once i get the 8.A back, absolutely stoked about these!! hahaha


Mine came today but they came to my front door. All my mail normally goes to my back door so I missed it. Coming again tomorrow.


----------



## Ony38

Frank, is it be able to have a Toxic cable with Kobiconn connector (for a RSA Protector)?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Am I the only one who noticed that we already went beyond 3000 posts? Yes Frank, I am looking at you (in my mind of course, I am NOT sitting on a tree outside your window and secretly watching you right now).


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> Am I the only one who noticed that we already went beyond 3000 posts? Yes Frank, I am looking at you (in my mind of course, I am NOT sitting on a tree outside your window and secretly watching you right now).




Mmmmmm..frank..hello??? He is right with this u know....we want..wewant..we want..oops..to greedy huh? Oh well..u can always try right?


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





toxicdrift said:


> thanks alot Frank. something toxic just arrived at my house today!! cant wait for my 8.As to come back from Heir Audio so i can get intoxicated!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  envy you, my luck is not great as yours.


----------



## hifimanrookie

gmahler2u said:


> envy you, my luck is not great as yours.  :confused_face_2:





I am also waiting for my cable my friend..its my second toxic cable..only thing I can say..be a little bit more patient as I am..its worth the wait..
I am killing myself also with waiting


----------



## toxicdrift

Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> envy you, my luck is not great as yours.


 

  just wait for your order! trust me its worth it!!


----------



## lin0003

toxicdrift said:


> just wait for your order! trust me its worth it!!


Mine is coming today. I'm just going to leave the door open the whole day to make sure that I don't miss it.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Am I the only one who noticed that we already went beyond 3000 posts? Yes Frank, I am looking at you (in my mind of course, I am NOT sitting on a tree outside your window and secretly watching you right now).


 
  Sorry, have been extremely busy, i will do it in the next couple of days.
   
  Quote: 





toxicdrift said:


> thanks alot Frank. something toxic just arrived at my house today!! cant wait for my 8.As to come back from Heir Audio so i can get intoxicated!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Now, that was quick. Glad you like it and thanks for the pictures, they look really nice.


----------



## lin0003

My 8-wire hybrid came today!!I haven't got my miracles yet, so the only IEM that I could try it on was the crappy Aurisonics ASG-1. I immediately detected more detail. I will post pictures later when my computer doesn't refuse to let me copy and paste.


----------



## lin0003

Thanks so much Frank for building me such an awesome cable. I will definitely purchase my next cable from Toxic Cables.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Couple of pictures of the batch of IEM cables that shipped.
   
  Lot 1

   
  Lot 2


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Thanks so much Frank for building me such an awesome cable. I will definitely purchase my next cable from Toxic Cables.


 
  Thanks for sharing the pictures, i am glad you like it.


----------



## DefQon

Things look good here.


----------



## KimChee

I like the pics frank puts out of his mountains of cables, I think it settles people down a bit lpl


----------



## Gravitech

Hi guys
   
  I'm thinking of getting my Denon AH-D5000 headphones recabled by Frank, however, i can't find anywhere, the acoustic differences between the cables themselves. Can anyone shed some light on these differences? I asked Frank but he won't comment on them himself 
   
  Cheers


----------



## hifimanrookie

gravitech said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm thinking of getting my Denon AH-D5000 headphones recabled by Frank, however, i can't find anywhere, the acoustic differences between the cables themselves. Can anyone shed some light on these differences? I asked Frank but he won't comment on them himself
> 
> Cheers




I dont know what headphone u have or what ur budget is..

But in general silver cables always sound brighter then a copper cable who sounds more warm and full.
While silver cables are more expensive then copper cables in general that doesnt mean they are more preferable for ur headphone..its a matter of taste also.

For instance hd800 and hd650 and lcd's sound very well paired with silver cables like the silver widows...
A he500,he400, a k702 for instance sound good with a good copper cable like black widows 22awg.

In general..and this is ofcourse personal taste also..for a brighter phone use a copper cable, for a darker phone..a silver cable

But..as always its never black or white..and in this case black or silver..frank now has different kind of hybrids..who mixes the sound signatures of the silver and copper (and a bit of gold)...

But as i said..we can say what we believe in..its u who has to buy one...i found out by trial and error that on he400 and now my he500 copper sounds best to my ears... But am sure some of us enjoys a silver cable with the he500 as well...

Hope this is what u wanted as an answer.
Good luck


----------



## cute

It's like a crap shoot, somtimes you get lucky!
   
  Most people upgrade their cables mainly for the looks!  They may or may no be able to hears differences.  If you buy only one cable how can you compare, or know how the sound is different from the next cable!


----------



## Kenion

Quote: 





cute said:


> It's like a crap shoot, somtimes you get lucky!
> 
> Most people upgrade their cables mainly for the looks!  They may or may no be able to hears differences.  If you buy only one cable how can you compare, or know how the sound is different from the next cable!


 

 Not only for the looks but more importantly for their durability.
  For example, my stock HD 800 cable broke from normal use. (The plastic isolation at the end of the shaft of the pin connectors)
  The main reason why I would buy aftermarket cables is because I want them to last longer than the stock one my headhpones came with.


----------



## samsamsam047

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Couple of pictures of the batch of IEM cables that shipped.
> 
> Lot 1
> 
> ...


 
  I wonder if my Silver Widow is in one of these batches, I cant wait to try them out with my UERMs xD
  And thank you frank for making such awesome cables.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





samsamsam047 said:


> I wonder if my Silver Widow is in one of these batches, I cant wait to try them out with my UERMs xD
> And thank you frank for making such awesome cables.


 
  Your cable has indeed shipped, made it with the new UERM connectors.


----------



## Gravitech

double post sorry


----------



## Gravitech

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I dont know what headphone u have or what ur budget is..
> 
> But in general silver cables always sound brighter then a copper cable who sounds more warm and full.
> While silver cables are more expensive then copper cables in general that doesnt mean they are more preferable for ur headphone..its a matter of taste also.
> ...


 

Ok so there's no difference in different frequencies, i.e the bass isn't faster/better in copper cables, the highs aren't clearer in silver cables etc etc

how does plain copper compare to silver plated copper?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





gravitech said:


> Ok so there's no difference in different frequencies, i.e the bass isn't faster/better in copper cables, the highs aren't clearer in silver cables etc etc
> 
> how does plain copper compare to silver plated copper?


 

 It's not as simple as that. In my opinion, high quality silver and silver/gold allows for more detail, air and transparency, sometimes at the expense of the "weight" of the sound, meaning that the mids and bass loose some of their impact and power.This is different from just saying "less mids" or "more highs", if you want that, just use an EQ. Franks silver cables, however, provide considerable bass strength in my experience.
  High quality copper is known for it's power and richness, less for detail and transparency. Now let's say the stock cable of your headphone is a copper cable, would that mean that you should only get a silver cable? No, depends on what you want. Higher quality copper, better cable geometry and sometimes simply more copper can still bring you more air, detail and all that which is normally a feature of silver cables, because compared to the stock cable - which may limit sound quality - you could notice a difference in these parts. There's still more to this, but I want to avoid writing lenghty posts.


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> It's not as simple as that. In my opinion, high quality silver and silver/gold allows for more detail, air and transparency, sometimes at the expense of the "weight" of the sound, meaning that the mids and bass loose some of their impact and power.This is different from just saying "less mids" or "more highs", if you want that, just use an EQ. Franks silver cables, however, provide considerable bass strength in my experience.
> High quality copper is known for it's power and richness, less for detail and transparency. Now let's say the stock cable of your headphone is a copper cable, would that mean that you should only get a silver cable? No, depends on what you want. Higher quality copper, better cable geometry and sometimes simply more copper can still bring you more air, detail and all that which is normally a feature of silver cables, because compared to the stock cable - which may limit sound quality - you could notice a difference in these parts. There's still more to this, but I want to avoid writing lenghty posts.




Well said mate..thats why frank is cooking me a 8wire black widow 22 awg for me... A copper cable with lots of copper..


----------



## inter voice

Hi Frank,
  I ordered from you a 6ft 18AWG OCC Scorpion for my HD800 on 25 Feb 15 and I was informed that the delivery would be 9 weeks which is by end of the month.
   
  Just wanted to know if I can get the cable on time or I need to wait for some more time.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> Hi Frank,
> I ordered from you a 6ft 18AWG OCC Scorpion for my HD800 on 25 Feb 15 and I was informed that the delivery would be 9 weeks which is by end of the month.
> 
> Just wanted to know if I can get the cable on time or I need to wait for some more time.
> ...


 
  You can expect your cable early next month, sorry for the wait, please PM me if you have any further questions or concerns.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thought i would share couple of pictures of this HD800 Silver Widow cable, that i made for a customer.


----------



## samsamsam047

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Your cable has indeed shipped, made it with the new UERM connectors.


 
  Thank you Frank 
  I'll make sure to take some nice photos when they arrive.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> You can expect your cable early next month, sorry for the wait, please PM me if you have any further questions or concerns.


 
  Thanks Frank of letting me know the expected delivery.  I hope the 18AWG OCC cable for my HD800 looks as good as the Silver Widow


----------



## Fegefeuer

Since Frank isn't responding. Did anybody here let him make a cable for Ultrasone Headphones?


----------



## lin0003

I'm pretty sure that he can do it. Maybe email him again? Occasionally, I don't get an answer because he missed it or something.


----------



## noobzpro

frank has my cable been shipped yet?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





noobzpro said:


> frank has my cable been shipped yet?


 
  Your IEM cables will be delivered to you next Monday.


----------



## bible100

3059 replies ! Who is the winner Franck for the last contest ?


----------



## LifeAspect

no idea if this is the right topic to post the question in (about the toxic cables)
   
  What cable would go well with my v800/v200 stack and the HD800? the V800 makes the HD800 less bright, which I actually prefer. Will the toxic silver cable make it brighter again or how will it affect the sound?
   
  thx in advance


----------



## hifimanrookie

lifeaspect said:


> no idea if this is the right topic to post the question in (about the toxic cables)
> 
> What cable would go well with my v800/v200 stack and the HD800? the V800 makes the HD800 less bright, which I actually prefer. Will the toxic silver cable make it brighter again or how will it affect the sound?
> 
> thx in advance



Go for the arsenic..a hybrid cable of copper and silver..it could balance out the sound even more.

but the hd800 pairs extremely well with a good copper cable also...like the black widow 22awg. Or even better get the copper venom..his top of the line retangular cable..sorry frank..i know this cable gives u a hell of work....

And this is ofcourse all in my honest opinion and my personal experiences.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lifeaspect said:


> no idea if this is the right topic to post the question in (about the toxic cables)
> 
> What cable would go well with my v800/v200 stack and the HD800? the V800 makes the HD800 less bright, which I actually prefer. Will the toxic silver cable make it brighter again or how will it affect the sound?
> 
> thx in advance


 
Viper or Anthrax. 
   
  My bad, read your comment quickly and got it wrong, thought you said you wanted a bright cable.
   
  The Poison will not, in my opinion make the HD800 any brighter.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Viper or Anthrax.


 
  OMG it worries me, does it mean the 18AWG OCC Scorpion I choose for my HD800 is a mistake ???


----------



## hifimanrookie

inter voice said:


> OMG it worries me, does it mean the 18AWG OCC Scorpion I choose for my HD800 is a mistake ???



No worries..scorpion pairs also well too as its a copper cable. Hd800 likes copper in general


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> OMG it worries me, does it mean the 18AWG OCC Scorpion I choose for my HD800 is a mistake ???


 
He was asking for a bright cable, which is why i recommended those cables.
  No mistake, i read the comment wrong, and thought he wanted a bright cable.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> He was asking for a bright cable, which is why i recommended those cables.



He said he actually preferred the violectic combo because they lesser the brightness on the hd800..so .i got a feeling he doesnt want bright at all...thats why i advised copper..but i can be wrong ofcourse..am only human..


----------



## LifeAspect

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> He said he actually preferred the violectic combo because they lesser the brightness on the hd800..so .i got a feeling he doesnt want bright at all...thats why i advised copper..but i can be wrong ofcourse..am only human..


 
  Yup, you are right 
   
  John advised me the Black and White Widow, how is that cable? (I never bought a custom cable before so I have no idea what to get tbh)


----------



## hifimanrookie

lifeaspect said:


> Yup, you are right
> 
> Frank advised me the Black and White Widow, how is that cable? (I never bought a custom cable before so I have no idea what to get tbh)



I have the black widow 22awg and it sounds so good with my he500..i now have the 4wire version..am waiting for a 8wire balanced version with completely seperated left and right channels..so 2 cables..cant wait to try it out!

I dont have experience with the white widow..but frank adviced me perfectly when i first contacted him..so am sure he gave u right advice..he is very trustfull in that..he would never advice a cable just because its more expensive..he prefers selling u a cheaper quality cable which pairs best with ur headphone and give u a good feeling. He did that with me..and am a happy camper ever since and will be coming back for more..oops..already did.


----------



## LifeAspect

it was John who advised to me to get, typed my reply while I was a bit confused.
   
  I noticed some cables aren't on the website or am I looking at the wrong page.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lifeaspect said:


> it was John who advised to me to get, typed my reply while I was a bit confused.
> 
> I noticed some cables aren't on the website or am I looking the wrong way?




Oh ok..joe is franks official reseller..so i am sure he is just as trustful...

Ur right..his site is not updated yet...his first priority i understand is helping the existing customers to get their cables to them as fast as possible...but here on this thread u have all the info of any cable frank sells..maybe someone can put a short updated list here on this thread again?there is a list already..i think it was posted just before christmas if i am not mistaken..but I have a feeling an updated list could help some toxic newbies


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





lifeaspect said:


> it was John who advised to me to get, typed my reply while I was a bit confused.
> 
> I noticed some cables aren't on the website or am I looking at the wrong page.


 

 It's alway best to ask Frank directly via PM or e-mail, as he is the only one who can tell you exactly what cables he is currently is offering, their pricing, waiting time... The website is unfortunately not your best source.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> OMG it worries me, does it mean the 18AWG OCC Scorpion I choose for my HD800 is a mistake ???


 
  I prefer something smooth and not bright so I choose copper cable instead of silver.  Initially I was thinking of copper venom but I know it may be too stiff for storage so I choose OCC Scorpion with 18AWG to ensure better signal flow.  I hope scorpion will match with HD800 nicely.  Presently I am using Cardas and Oyaide PCOCC-A cable (http://www.head-fi.org/t/618464/the-very-first-oyaide-pcocc-a-headphone-cable-for-senn-hd800) for my HD800.  IMHO Oyaide sounds better than Cardas and when I receive Frank's OCC Scorpion I will compare the three cables and write a review on them.


----------



## Toxic Cables

The Hybrid cable is coming along very nicely, PE insulation going on next before the wire ships, it will then be triple Cryo treated.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The Hybrid cable is coming along very nicely, PE insulation going on next before the wire ships, it will then be triple Cryo treated.


 
  So Frank, who exactly won this cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> So Frank, who exactly won this cable?


 
  Me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Not done the draw yet, will do it this evening.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Toxic Cables

[size=1.8em] Random Integer Generator[/size]  Here are your random numbers:

```
1502 1421 1997 2239 1011 1374 1230 1394 2118 2843 1433 1004 1205 1242 2881 468 1948 1138 2349 2805 1332 1852 116 800 2013 674 2875 1531 1182 1330 1606 2915 692 1996 1261 1699 752 2300 2468 1152 1560 567 2405 1771 2804 1770 297 749 370 1780 2359 387 248 397 1722 1769 41 180 3015 1795 2094 1418 1775 1102 1860 950 2890 178 63 2932 1547 2840 2359 698 1090 1345 528 2797 3026 2414 1035 2980 3017 78 2233 2216 1628 2560 2053 999 1249 907 766 2250 1504 1552 1878 814 2844 250
```
  Timestamp: 2013-04-11 08:47:36 UTC
  
 Winner is post 1502, as long as they are an existing customer, otherwise it moves on to the next number.
  
 The 3000th poster, can get a 25% discount towards any cable. Excluding Venom and Piccolino.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> [size=1.8em] Random Integer Generator[/size]  Here are your random numbers:
> 
> ```
> 1502 1421 1997 2239 1011 1374 1230 1394 2118 2843 1433 1004 1205 1242 2881 468 1948 1138 2349 2805 1332 1852 116 800 2013 674 2875 1531 1182 1330 1606 2915 692 1996 1261 1699 752 2300 2468 1152 1560 567 2405 1771 2804 1770 297 749 370 1780 2359 387 248 397 1722 1769 41 180 3015 1795 2094 1418 1775 1102 1860 950 2890 178 63 2932 1547 2840 2359 698 1090 1345 528 2797 3026 2414 1035 2980 3017 78 2233 2216 1628 2560 2053 999 1249 907 766 2250 1504 1552 1878 814 2844 250
> ...


 
  That would be Darkbeat. Congrats man.


----------



## bible100

Lucky Darkbeat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  He made a really nice review of his Silver Poison which I just read.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Congrats! I'm expecting a great review, 'cause you know, nothing's really for free


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> Congrats! I'm expecting a great review, 'cause you know, nothing's really for free



Aaaaaarrrrchhh once again i just missed out..iwas 1505..1503 was frank himself and 1504 was just an asking persion bout info (as far i know) damn..so much bad luck..i must be lucky in love then ..but i wish the lucky winner lots of fun...

Chesterljh is the 3000th poster..lucky him also!

Only thing i can do is wait for my new cable who is being baked soon by frank...i hope.


----------



## lin0003

I dropped Darkbeat a PM.


----------



## Thesoundman

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I dont have experience with the white widow..but frank adviced me perfectly when i first contacted him..so am sure he gave u right advice..he is very trustfull in that..he would never advice a cable just because its more expensive..he prefers selling u a cheaper quality cable which pairs best with ur headphone and give u a good feeling. He did that with me..and am a happy camper ever since and will be coming back for more..oops..already did.


 
  +1 to that, Frank was the same with me, I told him I didn't mind getting the silver cable if it would pair better but he told me I would prefer the SPC cable and I love it, everything is just right, thinking of getting a more powerful amp though just to really push the cable and my iems


----------



## chesterljh

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> [size=1.8em] Random Integer Generator[/size]  Here are your random numbers:
> 
> ```
> 1502 1421 1997 2239 1011 1374 1230 1394 2118 2843 1433 1004 1205 1242 2881 468 1948 1138 2349 2805 1332 1852 116 800 2013 674 2875 1531 1182 1330 1606 2915 692 1996 1261 1699 752 2300 2468 1152 1560 567 2405 1771 2804 1770 297 749 370 1780 2359 387 248 397 1722 1769 41 180 3015 1795 2094 1418 1775 1102 1860 950 2890 178 63 2932 1547 2840 2359 698 1090 1345 528 2797 3026 2414 1035 2980 3017 78 2233 2216 1628 2560 2053 999 1249 907 766 2250 1504 1552 1878 814 2844 250
> ...


 
  woohoo! i can get the new hybrid cable! =P


----------



## Darkbeat

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Congrats! I'm expecting a great review, 'cause you know, nothing's really for free


 
   
  Aint that the truth!
   
  So uh...how did it go again...oh yeah...Frank's a really nice guy and all, I mean really, REALLY nice guy. His cables are really durable too, you could bind someone with them and they'd never get free!
   
   
  Seriously though, I feel a little guilty taking a free cable from Frank, Toxic Cables have had as much an influence on my music journey as the most expensive DAC and Amp upgrades I've gone through. Not guilty enough to say no though...


----------



## ostewart

What's the pricing of the new hybrid wire per foot in GBP?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> What's the pricing of the new hybrid wire per foot in GBP?
> 
> Thanks


 
  This wire will not be sold by the feet.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darkbeat said:


> Aint that the truth!
> 
> So uh...how did it go again...oh yeah...Frank's a really nice guy and all, I mean really, REALLY nice guy. His cables are really durable too, you could bind someone with them and they'd never get free!
> 
> ...


 
  Congrats man, i will send you a review to post along with the cable.


----------



## ostewart

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> This wire will not be sold by the feet.


 
  awww damn, i like making my own Toxic Cables as you know. 
   
  Then how much for a cable, standard length with westone pins?


----------



## LifeAspect

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Congrats man, i will send you a review to post along with the cable.


 

 Any pricing on the white black widow hybrid cable?


----------



## aluren

I've read about the last 15 pages of this thread, but going to the Toxic Cables website, I don't see some of the cables being discussed here: Scorpion, Arsenic, French Silk, the hybrid cables, gauge sizes, etc... Will the site be updated with pics and pricing? I'm definitely interested in getting some cables for the HD650, without having to discover all 200+ pages in this thread.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





aluren said:


> I've read about the last 15 pages of this thread, but going to the Toxic Cables website, I don't see some of the cables being discussed here: Scorpion, Arsenic, French Silk, the hybrid cables, gauge sizes, etc... Will the site be updated with pics and pricing? I'm definitely interested in getting some cables for the HD650, without having to discover all 200+ pages in this thread.


 

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/641166/toxic-cables-silver-widow-headphone-cable-review#post_8958726


----------



## aluren

^ thanks. I guess for pics I'll search through this thread.


----------



## bIack

What is the waiting time for a couple of Silver Poisons now?


----------



## hifimanrookie

biack said:


> What is the waiting time for a couple of Silver Poisons now?




I think best way is to contact frank directly by pm...


----------



## LifeAspect

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I think best way is to contact frank directly by pm...


 
  he's rather slow to respond


----------



## Thesoundman

Finally got round to putting up some eye candy for anyone interested in the SPC iem wire


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





thesoundman said:


> Finally got round to putting up some eye candy for anyone interested in the SPC iem wire


 
  Looks great.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lifeaspect said:


> he's rather slow to respond



I know...just forward him the same pm/mail with extra text 'reminder' or something in the subject..

Oh yeah..another thing..i wonder why its always me who finds these kind of things weird..as no one else mentioned this.so in advance...my apologies if i again will sound like a fanboy..which i am not..  ....because Frank ..iam sorry to say this..but It looks like another company is copying your Silver Widow and new Hybrid cables. They are saying they were the first to think of the hybrid cable 6 months ago, even that i never found anything about it. They are also now selling silver litz cables for $1,200 like your Silver Widow if i am not mistaken.
I found it funny how a few days after you talk bout ur new hybrid cable with pictures of a prototype, they post to say they will be selling same cable and that they thought of the idea first (really?). If they thought of the idea 6 months ago (as they say) why didnt they post pictures of any prototypes/test models and only talk bout it after you did? so weird..

Oh and read these comments also: 'I've been wanting this wire for 6 months or so, finally going to order some' AND 'we EXPECT that the xxxxx (sorry, cant use names here) will perform at or above the level of our flagship'. These two comments tell me that this company didnt test this wire and have never heard it themselves and are already taking pre orders for it.poor customers.. Imho ofcourse!!! ..we all know frank who does test them out..i even feel sorry for the tested cables..the horror they have to endure on franks test bench.. 

I prefer Franks cables (babies? ) because i know he loves what he does, and he does it very well according to my ears...he even posts pictures of his prototypes (thats a new thing for me..as in the past cablemakers were very secretive about their cables) so we know he is doing his R&D (research and development) and its generally wellknown by now he only sells his cables that sound good enough to his very high standards (and our ears as well as his satisfied customers ,and not from a company who wants to sell me a cable, before they have even heard it themselves. :mad:

Sorry that i once again sound like a pitbull..but u know me guys..i hate injustice...and i cant keep my mouth shut..oops 
Am going to crash down on my bed..am deadtired..this week was hell..have been listening to my he500 for 3hoursnow...so am all relaxed and readdy for my beauty sleep


----------



## Toxic Cables

>


 
It was expected, just like my Silver Poison, people saw how good an popular it was and started to offer similar wire, so it was only a matter of time that it happens with the Widow and my new Hybrid. 
   
It was expected, just like my Silver Poison, people saw how good an popular it was and started to offer similar wire, so it was only a matter of time that it happens with the Widow and my new Hybrid. This is business and things like this are expected.
   
  I had a prototype Hybrid cable made over a year ago, before i even released Toxic Cables, i scrapped the idea as the copper strands started going green after 6 months, and i did not want to offer such an expensive cable, if this would be happening. I have just had a picture of it sent to me, from the person i gave the remaining wire to. If you look closely, you can see the copper and silver strands, you can also see where the wire has gone green. So that's my proof, that i thought of the idea over a year ago. This is very much like me now saying i was the first to think of the flying car, but only saying it after someone else has already made one. I am sure others/DIY'rs have thought of this years ago, long before i did, but i act on my idea's. 
  This wire was also made by an inexperienced wire manufacturer and i was not happy with the end result, which is also why the idea got scrapped back then and i went with the Poison instead.
   
  Now with the Litz wire, we can avoid the downfalls of the previous prototype, with each strand being individually insulated, the wire will never oxidize, so no turning green.
   
  I get prototypes in several designs made of every cable before i release anything, this way i am able to listen to every cable myself and make changes until i find a cable that i like the sound of, only then do i announce the cable. 
   
  I do not have a random cable made and wish for the best, even if that cable sounds awful, you would still need to sell it to get back the thousands of dollars you spent on it. So for me, spending a little extra in having prototypes made is worthwhile and my suppliers have come to know that i am serious about my wire, so they are willing to make me small amounts of samples, till i find the one i want.
   
   

   
  I will start taking some orders for the new Hybrid soon, there will be an initial discounted pricing.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





thesoundman said:


> Finally got round to putting up some eye candy for anyone interested in the SPC iem wire


 
  Those look really cool, i have always liked plain customs, but that color is awesome. I now see why you want with the translucent blue cable.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Frank, I think I asked you if you offered SPC litz type 2 wire.....do you now offer this either as DIY or in one of your cables?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cute said:


> Frank, I think I asked you if you offered SPC litz type 2 wire.....do you now offer this either as DIY or in one of your cables?


 
  I do have it in both 26 and 22AWG. They are only available in my cables for now, not DIY.
   
  I also have standard SPC in 18AWG, also copper.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I must have missed that.....I don't see it on ebay or on your web page.  When did you start offering the SPC/silver plated copper type 2 litz in your cables,  Which cables, I guess I'm confused


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cute said:


> I must have missed that.....I don't see it on ebay or on your web page.  When did you start offering the SPC/silver plated copper type 2 litz in your cables,  Which cables, I guess I'm confused


 
  It's the White Widow. It was menthoned on the thread some time ago, we had a contest for someone to pick the name. I have not listed it yet. They are quite well priced.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> It's the White Widow. It was menthoned on the thread some time ago, we had a contest for someone to pick the name. I have not listed it yet. They are quite well priced.



And the one who came up with the name 'white widow' won a white widow cable..the lucky basterd


----------



## cute

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I did a thread search, looks like just after the first of the year.....I haven't read the whole thread, I guess I haven't read anyones comparisons between the White Widow and the other cables?  Can someone post how this cable sounds compared to the other cables offered?


----------



## lin0003

Frank, I want to get a HD600 and an 8 foot copper cable. I was wondering if after time they turn green from oxidization?


----------



## cute

From what Frank has said, it will unless it is type 2 litz wire!


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





cute said:


> From what Frank has said, it will unless it is type 2 litz wire!


 
  Damn. I guess later I will go with the black copper.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Frank, I want to get a HD600 and an 8 foot copper cable. I was wondering if after time they turn green from oxidization?


 
  Copper cables can last a very long time without any oxidation. Depends on how well the wire is made and the insulation extruded on. But 3-4 years down the line, it can happen, sooner in some climates or not at all in others.  so to avoid this, it's best to go for Litz wire. I do offer the Scorpion with translucent black insulation.


----------



## ostewart

My SPC cable I made is going green after only 2 months  (DIY made, not Frank's fault, his cables are awesome and I love them)
My copper one is fine though.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> My SPC cable I made is going green after only 2 months  (DIY made, not Frank's fault, his cables are awesome and I love them)
> My copper one is fine though.


 
  That's odd. I thought that silver becomes black over time.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> My SPC cable I made is going green after only 2 months  (DIY made, not Frank's fault, his cables are awesome and I love them)
> My copper one is fine though.


 
  The best thing to do when making a cable and sealing the ends, is to heat up the ends of the wire with a soldering iron, let the ends of the insulation melt on to the wire like that and create a seal. The iron need to be set to a high temperature, at lower temp, this will just cause the insulation to melt and roll back on itself, exposing more wire, with a high temp, it will cause the wire to melt quickly on to the wire, this way you will have an airtight seal at the ends. If using solder to help heat the wire, make sire it one that had no added flux, otherwise the flux will get in between the wire and insulation, which will stop the insulation from sticking to the wire. 
  I will take a guess and say the the greening happened at one of the ends of the cable and not the middle, the culprit would be air getting in to the wire. 
  When you use a lighter, this will not melt the insulation to stick on the wire, and once the insulation cools down, it hardens and it's actually worse off then it originally was, if you had done nothing. Hot glue will not give you an airtight seal neither.
   
  Next time, try what i suggested.


----------



## ostewart

Thanks frank!

See, great customer service and helpful tips for the future.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> That's odd. I thought that silver becomes black over time.


 
  Silver will not go green, they go grey/black, although i have never come across any well insulated silver cables that have done this.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> Thanks frank!
> 
> See, great customer service and helpful tips for the future.


 
  Not a problem, PM me your address and i will send you some wire to make another cable and try that out on.


----------



## lightningfarron

The copper on my cable turn green after one month because i live in high humidity place but im very relieved that frank said that its ok and will not affect sound quality.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lightningfarron said:


> The copper on my cable turn green after one month because i live in high humidity place but im very relieved that frank said that its ok and will not affect sound quality.


 
  Oxidation will not effect sound quality in the slightest. Humidity and sweat can be one of the worst culprits. With IEM cables especially, if you get sweat on it, wipe the cable down with  very slightly damp cloth after every use. I do this after every use.
   
  Litz wire has been a life saver when it comes to oxidation and i highly recommend it to everyone, it's also only slightly more expensive then the standard wire and in 10 years, it will look just as good as the first day you bought it.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Need a new name for the new hybrid cable, same as with the White Widow, if i choose any of the suggested names, that person wins themselves one of the new hybrid cables.


----------



## lin0003

Time to get thinking.


----------



## LifeAspect

What about the White Mamba cable Frank? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  or just Toxic Mamba


----------



## lin0003

Some that I can think of:
 White Spider
 White Scorpion
 Orange Leopard
 Black Komodo
 Black Dragon
 Hybrid Hyena
 Black Mamba
  Hybrid Widow


----------



## alvin sawdust

Rattlesnake
  Copperhead
  Cyanide
  Strychnine
  or my favourite Kim Jong-un


----------



## ostewart

Hybrid poison
Tiger bite
Hybrid snapper
King cobra


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quicksilver?
Red venom?
Jewel?
Hybrid cobra?
Cobra hybrid?


----------



## citraian

- Anaconda
  - Kingsnake
  - Diamondback
  - Venomous
   - Grey Widow
  - Widow Queen
  - Tarantula
  - Redback


----------



## lin0003

When does the winner get picked?


----------



## Gengz

I think..:

Spiral Snake
Spiral Mamba
Poison Hybrid


----------



## Kalmooso

Atropine ?
  Curare ?
  Twisted widow ?
  Aurora ?
  Fusion ?
  Nova ?
  Singularity ?
  Zenith ?
  Quasar ?
  Eclipse ?


----------



## Noirkw91

Red leopard 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tkteo

Majestic Gryphon
  Golden Gryphon


----------



## Thesoundman

slow loris (the only poisonous and venomous mammal in the world) 
  Komodo Dragon (grows 30+ different poisonous bacteria, at least 4 of which have no know antidote)/ Komodo cable
  Palythoa (the most deadly coral in the world)
  The King cobra (needs no introduction)
  Man o'war (most dangerous jellyfish in the world)
  The last widow
  Widow's revenge
  Widow's allure
  brown widow
  grey widow
  red widow
  Widow's hourglass
   
  Hopefully more to come


----------



## Thesoundman

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Those look really cool, i have always liked plain customs, but that color is awesome. I now see why you want with the translucent blue cable.


 
  Haha, yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 True style comes from simplicity with an accent. Dark blue face plate with a pale blue shell, matches with the cable really well, I also use the blue amp straps you sent as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a walking toxic advertisement. Got plenty of likes on the UM facebook page too


----------



## ostewart

Rainbow boa
Long john silver
Boomslang
Sidewinder
Taipan
Adder
Tuatara
Caiman
Gharial


----------



## lightningfarron

Hybrid widow
Silver black hybrid widow
silver and black hybrid widow
Toxic widow


----------



## bsoontan

Green Widow. Green=Hybrid.


----------



## Mimouille

I would say Wild Widow. It sounds nice.


----------



## lin0003

Hybrid Scorpion
 Hybrid Snake
 Hybrid Spider
 Toxic Spider
 Toxic Scorpion
 Toxic Snake


----------



## kyoshiro

Grey Chimera
  Grey Gryphon 
  Grey Wyvern
   
  Stone Chimera
  StoneGryphon 
  StoneWyvern


----------



## angelsblood

the Hybrid Hydra
 the Cerberus
 
 the toxic Naga
 chaos widow


----------



## maguire

I likes the name ........"The Ripper"...............


----------



## KimChee

The Composite Widow
  The Toxic Widow
  The heterozygous Widow
  The Half Blood Widow
  The Blended Widow
  The Infused Widow
  The Merged Widow
  The Alloy Widow


----------



## toxicdrift

Purple Widow - since it is a hybrid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Quote:  From Wikipedia 





> *Purple* is a range of hues of color occurring between red and blue.[1] The _Oxford English Dictionary_ describes it as a deep, rich shade between crimson and violet.[2]
> In the ancient world, purple was the color worn by Roman Emperors and magistrates, and later by Roman Catholic bishops. Since that time, purple has been commonly associated with royalty and piety.[3]


----------



## radiojam

Quote: 





kalmooso said:


> Atropine ?
> Curare ?
> Twisted widow ?
> Aurora ?
> ...


 
  Love Twisted Widow!


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> It was expected, just like my Silver Poison, people saw how good an popular it was and started to offer similar wire, so it was only a matter of time that it happens with the Widow and my new Hybrid.
> 
> 
> It was expected, just like my Silver Poison, people saw how good an popular it was and started to offer similar wire, so it was only a matter of time that it happens with the Widow and my new Hybrid. This is business and things like this are expected.
> ...




It looks like they read your post because before ur last post they said the things i stated in my other post like that they told no one about their idea in this post: 
I'm not sure I'll be the very first to get it in stock, but I'm pretty sure I was the first to think it up - but since I told NOBODY about it, I can only assume that I'm on the same page as other manufacturers. 

and now they are saying this:
we came up with this idea back in October while brainstorming late at night with some fellow cable lovers online. Very conveniënt!! Lolz

In my opinion they are most likely trying to make it sound like u got their idea FROM one of the people they were 'brainstorming' with..seriously?

Or am i a bit to paranoia here? Oh well u know me guys..direct and crazy..
Peace guys!


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Need a new name for the new hybrid cable, same as with the White Widow, if i choose any of the suggested names, that person wins themselves one of the new hybrid cables.


 
  -Widow Maker
  -Two-Fang
  -Infectious
  -Infection
  - Pungi (Instrument used to charm snakes)
  - King Cobra
  - Twin Cobra
   
  EDIT: Just reminding people the Hydra idea was mine first:
   


kenman345 said:


> Litz 2 spec cable has groupings of bundles so it's like it has many heads, thus I vote Hydra. Also because of the idea of it being like multiple beasts in one body. But I'm sure Frank has a name in mind already


----------



## jrprana

Twisted Sisters


----------



## cubasesx

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Need a new name for the new hybrid cable, same as with the White Widow, if i choose any of the suggested names, that person wins themselves one of the new hybrid cables.


 

 Frank, how about The Tesseract.


----------



## noluckboi

Velleitie 
Silent omega
Cyclic toxicity 
Wilful widow 
Toxic triumph


----------



## Toxic Cables

What do you guys think of Biohazard, it might be quite suiting, from how the cable looks also.
   
   

   
  If i do go for one of my own, i will still pick a winner.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Or how about Poison Ivy.


----------



## negura

*Orange Weaver *
  (or *Golden Weaver *depending on the actual colour)
   
This would be an Orb-Weaver Spider:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Nephila-clavipes-1.jpg
*Color-scheme (Check)*
*Toxicity (Check)*
The venom of the golden silk orb-weaver is potent but not lethal to humans. It has a neurotoxic effect similar to that of the black widow spider; however, its venom is not nearly as powerful.


----------



## citraian

Biohazard sounds nice


----------



## ChrisSC

Diamondback rattlesnake


----------



## singleended58

How about these names:
Barbiturate 
Street Methadone
Cannabis
Ecstasy
Khat
Teratogenic 

Or

Apidae
Multilidae
Vespidae
Formicidae

Or

Dornorn (Stonefish)
Blue-ringed 
Wandering
Yellow Sac 
Recluse


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> What do you guys think of Biohazard, it might be quite suiting, from how the cable looks also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toxic biohazard??? Like ur avatar? Could be..but i would prefer hybrid venom..or venom hybrid....lolz


----------



## mwindham08

Copperhead
   
  Orange widow?
   
  Cyanide


----------



## ostewart

What about lobotomy, makes you lose your mind?
Uranium or plutonium?
Bioshock.


----------



## Paul Graham

I like Biohazard.
  Or what about "The Hybrid"
   
  And I'll say good luck to you all as I wont actually enter, Due to being the White Widow winner Rookie spoke of lol!


----------



## noluckboi

Biohazard does sound apt with this color combination. If not flaming lamborghini tastes nice too? Nah who am I kidding? Perhaps flaming lasso, fiery toxin, ashen lava or scorching widow will be something for your consideration too


----------



## LPP6

Blue Widow (blue is the color commonly used with hybrids at least in car business).
   

   
  or Double Widow


----------



## inter voice

How about "ENTANGLED WIDOW" or "EMBROILED WIDOW"


----------



## lightningfarron

silver and black fusion widow
  Nicotine
  shining widow
  hybrid ivy
  iris widow
  iris
  mysteria
  tobacco
  Virus


----------



## toxicdrift

toxic catalyst or just "catalyst" (a substance that causes or speeds a chemical reaction without itself being affected)
   
  goes with the toxic cable theme


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

I would go for the even shorter "Hazard" instead of Biohazard. Somehow I don't find the "Bio-" to be appropiate. Hazard sounds stronger to me.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

-


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

DP, sorry....


----------



## cute

Frank, Do you get your cable from Neotech?  Which is where most OCC cable is produced......Other cable makers are getting their cable sourced from Neotech, maybe that is why they offer the same wire as Toxic Cables?


----------



## ChaosClouds

Keep it simple
 White Widow + Black Widow
 Grey Widow!


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!






   
  Gray Widow!


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!






   
  Or some fancy name:
 -Fusion Widow!
  or just
  -Toxic Fusion!
  Definition :The process or result of joining two or more things together to form a single entity.
   
  -Tetrodotoxin
 -Tetraodontoxin
  Definition :Frequently abbreviated as TTX, is a potent neurotoxin with no known antidote
   
  Word above is pretty hard and long to spell for a cable
  so i guess these name will suit more:
 - Toxic Tetra
  - Toxic Tetrax 
  - Toxic Tetro
  - Toxic Tetrox


----------



## kenman345

So I was thinking:
  - Fallout
  - Relapse
  - Antidote
  - (Toxic Cables) Cleanse
  - AntiVenom
  - Neurotoxin
  - Infection


----------



## hifimanrookie

chaosclouds said:


> Keep it simple
> 
> White Widow + Black Widow
> 
> ...



Or even simpler: hybrid widow..orrrrrrr rainbow....how abou that..toxic rainbow?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cute said:


> Frank, Do you get your cable from Neotech?  Which is where most OCC cable is produced......Other cable makers are getting their cable sourced from Neotech, maybe that is why they offer the same wire as Toxic Cables?


 
   
  You don't really expect me to tell you where my wire is manufactured, do you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Neotech do not even offer some of the wires i sell, such litz silver with gold, they only started offering silver with gold, very recently, i have had the silver Poison for 18 months. The 18AWG Venom is another example, no one has this wire and i don't expect anyone will anytime soon, as it's extremely expensive.
   
  I do not use off the shelf wire in any of my headphone cables. I do sell the bare of the shelf wire, like on the link below but not offer them for sale on my own cables, unless someone requests it.
   
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110947996335
   
  No one has the same wire as me, they might have a similar wire made, but it won't be the same.
   
  Custom wires are not off the shelf, they are made to the specific requirements of the customer and you have to buy large quantities, unless the company will make you samples. Every wire i stock and sell is made specifically for me. The only way for someone to get something similar made, is if they go to their supplier and tell them how to make it.
   
  Before now, the hybrid litz wire did not exist, that's before i went to one of my suppliers and had them make it for me.
   
  Suppliers is not a discussion i will get in to with you or anyone else, so lets end that here.
   
  I will try to pick a name tomorrow night, if there is one that catches my eye. I have seen a couple of good ones so far.
   
  Rainbow Widow, this is Toxic Cables,not Mary Poppins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jj


----------



## cute

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  OK......good answer......well at least you don't get your wire where others get theirs.....that way we know what you offer is nothing close!  But Neotech is one, of if not the best known producers of OCC wire in the world.  So much comes out of China, who really knows.  I build golf clubs, and there are only three foundries in China, for at least 20 different brands.  Dang Chineese you just can't trust them, they clone everything.....sure looks good though, works just like the real thing, on the golf course!


----------



## setamp

Kingsnake


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cute said:


> OK......good answer......well at least you don't get your wire where others get theirs.....that way we know what you offer is nothing close!  But Neotech is one, of if not the best known producers of OCC wire in the world.  So much comes out of China, who really knows.  I build golf clubs, and there are only three foundries in China, for at least 20 different brands.  Dang Chineese you just can't trust them, they clone everything.....sure looks good though, works just like the real thing, on the golf course!


 
  Neotech is the most well know, but the reason i don't use them for all of my wires (i do have a couple), is because they only offer 4/5N silver/copper. They did used to offer higher purity, but stopped due to the high cost. Furutech is also another good place, but they are extremely busy and the factory is at it's limit most of the time, so they don't take orders from just any manufacturer, like Neotech would.
   
  Anyway, enough of manufacturers, there are over a dozen OCC manufacturers i know of, some good. I use 3 of the best.
   
  You have to love the Chinese, they save me thousands each year.


----------



## LifeAspect

Frank, you got pm again


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lifeaspect said:


> Frank, you got pm again


 
  Will get to PM later and emails later tonight, just spent over 3 hours replying to some of the eBay messages and that's not even all of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Sorry for the late replies.


----------



## LifeAspect

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Will get to PM later and emails later tonight, just spent over 3 hours replying to some of the eBay messages and that's not even all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Being popular must be nice


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

More names:

Chimera

 (from Wikipedia:
The term chimera has come to describe any mythical or fictional animal with parts taken from various animals, or to describe concepts perceived as wildly imaginative or implausible.)

Nitro

Napalm  ik, I'm crazy...

Acid

Sarin (highly toxic substance)

Cyanogen (also toxic)

Cyanide

Hydralisk (Blizzard will sue me for this )

Aaaaaand...

Hydrazine, a highly toxic and flammable liquid. Also the name of an antidepressant


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lifeaspect said:


> Being popular must be nice


 
  It's great talking to so many different people, i never feel lonely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But it takes a helluva lot of time replying to everyone.
   
  I am just going to send everyone automated messages from now on, so some of you might be getting replies that have nothing to do with your question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I will be going to the UK meet for a couple of hours, so hope to see some of you there.


----------



## LifeAspect

bah automated responses! the horror
   
  also what cable would you recommend with the lcd-2s, might get a custom pair for that headphone aswell :3


----------



## inter voice

I have another cool suggestion:
   
  SNARLED WIDOW


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Ok, last shot before I'm calling it a night:

Virus
Viroid
Hydroxic 
Vortex.


----------



## lin0003

Can't think if any more. Just this 1
Hydroid


----------



## ChrisSC

Death adder!


----------



## ostewart

Hybrid holy grail
Hybrid holy Jesus
Hybrid holy god
Hybrid ghost
Reacon
Hybrid passion


----------



## kenman345

THIS HAS EVERYTHING I SAW SO FAR. Took me over an hour. Not all information is perfect. I didn't label all names for duplicates, just some that I noticed as I was going through them
   
  PLEASE TYPE "CTRL+F" AND TYPE IN THE NAME IDEA WHILE LOOKING AT MY LIST TO SEE IF IT WAS ALREADY SAID
   
  Just a list of all the names and the person who came up with them:
   
*Kenman345*:
  - Hydra (LINK)
  - Two-Fangs (LINK)
  - Toxic Overload (LINK)
  - Mamba (LINK)
  - Black Mamba (LINK)
  - Widow Maker (LINK)
  - Infectious (LINK)
  - Infection (LINK)
  - Pungi (LINK)
  - King Cobra (LINK) (Second entry of this name)
  - Twin Cobras (LINK)
  - Fallout (LINK)
  - Relapse (LINK)
  - Antidote (LINK)
  - Toxic Cleanse (LINK)
  - Antivenom (LINK)
  - Neurotoxin (LINK)
   
*maguire*:
  - Rattlesnake (LINK)
  - Snakebite (LINK)
  - Cocktail Toxin (LINK)
  - The Ripper (LINK)
  - The Plutonium (LINK)
  - Kryptonite (LINK)
  - Bucks Fizz (LINK)
  - Jeckle & Hyde (LINK)
   
*cute*:
  - Peaches N'Cream (LINK)
   
*LifeAspect*:
  - White Mamba (LINK)
  - Toxic Mamba (LINK)
   
*lin0003*:
  - White Spider (LINK)
  - White Scorpion (LINK)
  - Orange Leopard (LINK)
  - Black Komodo (LINK)
  - Black Dragon (LINK)
  - Hybrid Hyena (LINK)
  - Black Mamba (LINK) (Second entry for this name)
  - Hybrid Widow (LINK)
  - Hybrid Scorpion (LINK)
  - Hybrid Snake (LINK)
  - Hybrid Spider (LINK)
  - Toxic Spider (LINK)
  - Toxic Scorpion (LINK)
  - Toxic Snake (LINK)
  - Hydroid (LINK)
  - Hydroxide (LINK)
   
*alvin sawdust*:
  - Rattlesnake (LINK) (Second entry for this name)
  - Copperhead (LINK)
  - Cyanide (LINK)
  - Strychnine (LINK)
  - Kim Jong-un  (LINK)
  - Poison Ivy (LINK)
  - Morcambe and Wise (LINK)
  - Laurel and Hardy (LINK)
  - Little and Large (LINK)
  - Torville and Dean (LINK)
   
*randomkid*:
  - Hybrid Poison (LINK)
  - Tiger Bite (LINK)
  - Hybrid Snapper (LINK)
  - King Cobra  (LINK)
  - Rainbow Boa (LINK)
  - Long John Silver (LINK)
  - Boomslang (LINK)
  - Sidewinder (LINK)
  - Taipan (LINK)
  - Adder (LINK)
  - Tuatara (LINK)
  - Caiman (LINK)
  - Gharial (LINK)
  - Uranium (LINK)
  - Lobotomy (LINK)
  - Plutonium (LINK)
  - Bioshock (LINK)
  - Hybrid Holy Grail (LINK)
  - Hybrid Holy Jesus (LINK)
  - Hybrid Holy God (LINK)
  - Hybrid Ghost (LINK)
  - Reacon (LINK)
  - Hybrid Passion (LINK)
  - The Ultimatum (LINK)
  - Quicksand (LINK)
  - Medronho (LINK)
  - Aguardente (LINK)
  - Firewater (LINK)
  - The Hunter (LINK)
  - The Weaver (LINK)
  - Hurricane (LINK)
  - Tornado (LINK)
  - Twister (LINK)
  - Volturi (LINK)
  - One-Eyed Trouser Snake (LINK)
  - Infusion (LINK)
  - Fission (LINK)
  - Fish n Chips (LINK)
  - Anarchy (LINK)
  - Maggie (LINK)
   
*hifimanrookie*:
  - Quicksilver (LINK)
  - Red Venom (LINK)
  - Jewel (LINK)
  - Hybrid Cobra (LINK)
  - Cobra Hybrid (LINK)
  - Hybrid Venom (LINK)
  - Venom Hybrid (LINK)
  - Hybrid Widow (LINK)
  - Toxic Rainbow (LINK)
  - Toxic Infinite (LINK)
   
*citraian:*
  - Anaconda (LINK)
  - Kingsnake (LINK)
  - Diamondback (LINK)
  - Venomous (LINK)
  - Grey Widow (LINK)
  - Widow Queen (LINK)
  - Tarantula (LINK)
  - Redback (LINK)
   
*Gengz*:
  - Spiral Snake (LINK)
  - Spiral Mamba (LINK)
  - Poison Hybrid (LINK)
  - Taiji (Ying and Yang) (LINK)
   
*Kalmooso*:
  - Atropine (LINK)
  - Curare  (LINK)
  - Twisted Widow (LINK)
  - Aurora (LINK)
  - Fusion (LINK)
  - Nova (LINK)
  - Singularity (LINK)
  - Zenith (LINK)
  - Quasar (LINK)
  - Eclipse  (LINK) (NAME USED ALREADY FOR COMPETITORS CABLE)
   
*Noirkw91*:
  - Red Leopard (LINK)
   
*tkteo*:
  - Majestic Gryphon (LINK)
  - Golden Gryphon (LINK)
   
*Thesoundman*:
  - Slow Loris (LINK)
  - Komodo Dragon (LINK)
  - Komodo Cable (LINK)
  - Palythoa (LINK)
  - The King Cobra (LINK)
  - Man o'war (LINK)
  - The Last Widow (LINK)
  - Widow's Revenge (LINK)
  - Widow's Allure (LINK)
  - Brown Widow (LINK)
  - Grey Widow (LINK)
  - Red Widow (LINK)
  - Widow's Hourglass (LINK)
  - Polonium (LINK)
  - Toxic Fusion (LINK)
  - Magic (LINK)
  - Voldemort's Charm (LINK)
  - The 8th Wonder of the World (LINK)
  - Mozart's Secret (LINK)
  - The Cosmopolitan (LINK)
   
*lightningfarron*:
  - Hybrid Widow (LINK) (Second entry for this name)
  - Silver Black Hybrid Widow (LINK)
  - Silver and Black Hybrid Widow (LINK)
  - Toxic Widow (LINK) (Second entry for this name)
  - Silver and Black Fusion Widow (LINK)
  - Nicotine (LINK)
  - Shining Widow (LINK)
  - Hybrid Ivy (LINK)
  - Iris Widow (LINK)
  - Iris (LINK)
  - Mysteria (LINK)
  - Tobacco (LINK)
  - Virus (LINK)
   
*bsoontan*:
  - Green Widow (LINK)
   
*Mimouille*:
  - Wild Widow (LINK)
  - Aspic Viper (LINK)
   
*kyoshiro*:
  - Grey Chimera (LINK)
  - Grey Gryphon (LINK)
  - Grey Wyvern (LINK)
  - Stone Chimera (LINK)
  - Stone Gryphon (LINK)
  - Stone Wyvern (LINK)
   
*angelsblood*:
  - Hybrid Hydra (LINK)
  - Cerberus (LINK)
  - Toxic Naga (LINK)
  - Chaos Widow (LINK)
   
*KimChee*:
  - The Composite Widow (LINK)
  - The Toxic Widow (LINK) (Third Entry with this name)
  - The Heterozygous Widow (LINK)
  - The Half Blood Widow (LINK)
  - The Blended Widow (LINK)
  - The Infused Widow (LINK)
  - The Merged Widow (LINK)
  - The Alloy Widow (LINK)
   
*toxicdrift*:
  - Purple Widow (LINK)
  - Toxic Catalyst (LINK)
  - Catalyst (LINK)
   
*jrprana*:
  - Twisted Sisters (LINK)
   
*cubasesx*:
  - The Tesseract (LINK)
   
*noluckboi*:
  - Velleitie (LINK)
  - Silent Omega (LINK)
  - Cyclic Toxicity (LINK)
  - Willful Widow (LINK)
  - Toxic Triumph (LINK)
  - Flaming Lamborghini (LINK)
  - Lasso (LINK)
  - Fiery Toxin (LINK)
  - Ashen Lava (LINK)
  - Scorching Widow (LINK)
   
*negura*:
  - Orange Weaver (LINK)
  - Golden Weaver (LINK)
   
*ChrisSC*:
  - Diamondback Rattlesnake (LINK)
  - Death Adder (LINK)
   
*singleended58*:
  - Barbiturate (LINK)
  - Street Methadone (LINK)
  - Cannabis (LINK)
  - Ecstasy (LINK)
  - Khat (LINK)
  - Teratogenic (LINK)
  - Apidae (LINK)
  - Multilidae (LINK)
  - Vespidae (LINK)
  - Formicidae (LINK)
  - Dornorn (LINK)
  - Blue-Ringed (LINK)
  - Wandering (LINK)
  - Yellow Sac (LINK)
  - Recluse (LINK)
   
*mwindham08*:
  - Copperhead (LINK)
  - Orange Widow (LINK)
  - Cyanide (LINK)
   
*Paul Graham*:
  - "The Hybrid" (LINK)
   
*LPP6*:
  - Blue Widow (LINK)
  - Double Widow (LINK)
   
*inter voice*:
  - Entangled Widow (LINK)
  - Embroiled Widow (LINK)
  - Snarled Widow (LINK)
  - Poison Centipede (LINK)
   
*AManAnd88Keys*:
  - Hazard (LINK)
  - Chimera (LINK)
  - Nitro (LINK)
  - Napalm (LINK)
  - Acid (LINK)
  - Sarin (LINK)
  - Cyanogen (LINK)
  - Hydralisk (LINK)
  - Hydrazine (LINK)
  - Virus (LINK)
  - Viroid (LINK)
  - Hydroxic (LINK)
  - Vortex (LINK)
   
*ChaosClouds*:
  - Grey Widow (LINK)
  - Gray Widow (LINK)
  - Fusion Widow (LINK)
  - Toxic Fusion (LINK) (This is the third or fourth appearance of this suggested name)
  - Toxic Tetrodotoxin (LINK)
  - Toxic Tetraodontoxin (LINK)
  - Toxic Tetra (LINK)
  - Toxic Tetrax (LINK)
  - Toxic Tetro (LINK)
  - Toxic Antares (LINK)
   
*setamp*:
  - Kingsnake (LINK)
   
*thegrobe*:
  - Paradox (LINK)
   
*Cryok95*:
  - ACgu (LINK)
  - CAug (LINK)
  - The Fusion Bomb (LINK)
   
*iamdacow*:
  - The Dreamcatcher (LINK)
   
*aluren*:
  - Nuclear Waste (LINK)
  - Contaminate (LINK)


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> THIS HAS EVERYTHING I SAW SO FAR. Took me over an hour. Not all information is perfect. I didn't label all names for duplicates, just some that I noticed as I was going through them
> 
> Just a list of all the names and the person who came up with them:
> 
> ...


 
  Good work and thanks for putting up that list.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> THIS HAS EVERYTHING I SAW SO FAR. Took me over an hour. Not all information is perfect. I didn't label all names for duplicates, just some that I noticed as I was going through them
> 
> Just a list of all the names and the person who came up with them:
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you, this is very helpful.
   
  I will pick the name tomorrow, it's really hard with all the great suggestions.


----------



## thegrobe

- Paradox


----------



## lin0003

Not sure if it's been said already, but Toxic Tarantula and Hydroxide.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Not sure if it's been said already, but Toxic Tarantula and Hydroxide.


 
  Tarantula was suggested before, Hydroxide has apparently not been.
   
  PLEASE TYPE "CTRL+F" AND TYPE IN THE NAME IDEA WHILE LOOKING AT MY LIST TO SEE IF IT WAS ALREADY SAID


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Tarantula was suggested before, Hydroxide has apparently not been.
> 
> PLEASE TYPE "CTRL+F" AND TYPE IN THE NAME IDEA WHILE LOOKING AT MY LIST TO SEE IF IT WAS ALREADY SAID


 
  Right, Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thank you, this is very helpful.
> 
> I will pick the name tomorrow, it's really hard with all the great suggestions.


 
  Your welcome, Please don't take my list making skills to impact your judgement. I just got sick of seeing people say the same names and so many have been thrown around so far. It was time to have it more centrally organized and labelled. Now we can see who was first for a name suggestion in case you pick one that was said more than once. 
   
  I think we've seen every form of "Widow" name, can we please give up on that?? it's been killed to death.
   
  EDIT: I think ChrisSC has something there with the "Death Adder" idea. That cable and that snake look pretty close to each other. If that doesn't win I would assume you went for something more catchy instead of something that looks the part.


----------



## Gengz

I have an idea. but it doesn't concern with the toxic or snake.

It's "Taiji" (yin and yang).

This symbol is composed of black and white parts.

"yin and yang", is used to describe how seemingly opposite or contrary forces are interconnected and interdependent in the natural world; and, how they give rise to each other as they interrelate to one another

Your new cable also like this theory that sound character of silver and cooper are different, but when they are included together, It will give a amazing sound.

Sorry for bad English. I try to use the words that I think you can understand what I mean.


----------



## radiojam




----------



## Cryok95

My suggestion would be 

ACgu
CAug

Both are a hybrid on the periodic table names for the silver and copper elements.

Or just simply.

The fusion bomb 

With a bang.


----------



## iamdacow

The Dreamcatcher


----------



## maguire

The Toxic Cables "ANTHRAX"......


----------



## aluren

I would suggest "Nuclear Waste" as it looks contaminated. Or another would be "Contaminate".
   
  Anyways, so the current status is that this hybrid cable has yet to be produced or even put in use yet? Would love to hear some impressions, I think this is a very innovative approach to combine silver and copper.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

maguire said:


> The Toxic Cables "ANTHRAX"......




Anthrax already exists,no kidding. It's one of Franks silver cables!


----------



## ostewart

The ultimatum
Quicksand (quick as silver is fast, sand for the copper colour)
Medronho (local firewater, extremely alcoholic)
Aguardente
Firewater
The hunter
The weaver
Hurricane
Tornado
Twister


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

The problem with "Deathadder", "Diamondback" and such is that Razer, a company who makes computer mice (is that the correct plural?), already uses those names for their products. Also take into consideration that until now - except for the Widow types - all cables have short and kind of catchy names, like Viper and Venom.


----------



## citraian

Yeah but that won't be a problem since Toxic and Razer are not competitors in any way.
  And yeap, mice is the correct plural


----------



## Hellenback

Was going to suggest "Hydra"  but see it's already been mentioned...still think it's good as it's somewhat indicative of the cable's multi-faceted make-up.


----------



## Thesoundman

Polonium (radioactive and incredibly toxic)
  toxic fusion
  Magic
  Voldemort's charm (desperate here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 
  The 8th wonder of the world
  Mozart's secret
  The cosmopolitan


----------



## ChaosClouds

Quote: 





chaosclouds said:


> Keep it simple
> White Widow + Black Widow
> Grey Widow!
> 
> ...


 
   
   

 Update my list!


----------



## maguire

The,  Plutonium   or  Kryptonite....


----------



## maguire

Bucks Fizz.............Now they were real Toxic.....


----------



## alvin sawdust

How about being named after a great double act like Morcambe and Wise, Laurel and Hardy,Little and Large. Surely Torville and Dean would have the edge.


----------



## ostewart

Volturi
One eyed trouser snake
Snake eyes
Infusion
Fission
Fish n chips (fish white silver, chips golden copper)
Anarchy
Maggie


----------



## SpudHarris

alvin sawdust said:


> How about being named after a great double act like Morcambe and Wise, Laurel and Hardy,Little and Large. Surely Torville and Dean would have the edge.




 Brilliant!


----------



## Mimouille

What about Aspic Viper.


----------



## maguire

Jeckle & Hyde.............  real nasty and fun in one or was it two?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Toxic infinite?


----------



## claud W

Thinking about ordering Silver Poison for my HD600s. How stiff are these cables? I have the original Cardas on them now and its one stiff boy. I understand there is a long wait for these cables. How long now to the States? Can you pay by using a credit card? I don't do paypal.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Your welcome, Please don't take my list making skills to impact your judgement. I just got sick of seeing people say the same names and so many have been thrown around so far. It was time to have it more centrally organized and labelled. Now we can see who was first for a name suggestion in case you pick one that was said more than once.
> 
> I think we've seen every form of "Widow" name, can we please give up on that?? it's been killed to death.
> 
> *EDIT: I think ChrisSC has something there with the "Death Adder" idea. That cable and that snake look pretty close to each other.* If that doesn't win I would assume you went for something more catchy instead of something that looks the part.


 
   
  This for sure!! 
  I was thinking the very same thing


----------



## Paul Graham

I must say being the name maker of a product is awesome! 
  LOL every time I see White Widow mentioned, I get a little buzz from it hehe!


----------



## inter voice

I have one more suggestion:
   
  Poison Centipede


----------



## kenman345

chaosclouds said:


> Update my list!


 
  Please post new entries in a new post. If you have a similar name as someone else it makes it hard to tell who had it first (Then again I am not in charge of the contest but it's really a simple idea. )
   
  Also, Is anyone actually reading the list? I swear we have a million entries for "Fusion" or "Toxic Fusion". I'm just not including them anymore because everyone has it.
   
  PLEASE SEARCH FOR YOUR NAME IDEAS, THE DUPLICATES ARE GETTING ABSURD IN NUMBER
   
  LIST UPDATED:
  Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> THIS HAS EVERYTHING I SAW SO FAR. Took me over an hour. Not all information is perfect. I didn't label all names for duplicates, just some that I noticed as I was going through them
> 
> PLEASE TYPE "CTRL+F" AND TYPE IN THE NAME IDEA WHILE LOOKING AT MY LIST TO SEE IF IT WAS ALREADY SAID
> 
> ...


----------



## ChaosClouds

Sorry, I barely see the list and just type some names that I think would be great for the new cable.
  If someone already suggest the name before me, you can count as vote from me .


----------



## kenman345

chaosclouds said:


> Sorry, I barely see the list and just type some names that I think would be great for the new cable.
> If someone already suggest the name before me, you can count as vote from me .



Going through the list to make sure their are no duplicates would be unreasonable to do at this point, though I might have a C++ homework assignment from years past that could output a single list of all the names in alphabetical order. I wonder where that thing is. 

I just hope this contest ends soon so I don't have to maintain this list any longer, it takes 10-30 minutes to add a page and a half.


----------



## Toxic Cables

It's now ended. Below are the names on my shortlist.
   
  AntiVenom (i would like to save this, should the Venom ever get replaced)
   
  Hydra
   
  Snakebite
   
  Virus
   
  Death Adder, was a good name for the cable, but i wanted something catchy, people would hear once and remember.
   
  Thanks to everyone for participating, really appreciate it and you all had great names, that i might use someday.


----------



## ostewart

Good luck guys, we tried our hardest!
I'm out, but had fun.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> It's now ended. Below are the names on my shortlist.
> 
> AntiVenom (i would like to save this, should the Venom ever get replaced)
> 
> ...


 

 Damn, I'm the second one who mentioned Virus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 didn't notice that until a moment ago.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Damn, I'm the second one who mentioned Virus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I was first for Hydra.... :-D


----------



## ChrisSC

I'm obviously biased cuz I came up with it but I actually think Deathadder is catchy!  But of the others I like hydra most


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> I'm obviously biased cuz I came up with it but I actually think Deathadder is catchy!  But of the others I like hydra most


 
  I like Death Adder because once you see it you totally get it. I am a bit biased to Hydra, but Death Adder is interesting.


----------



## Paul Graham

I Love death adder, It just fits you know?!


----------



## Toxic Cables

How about a vote for the new name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Virus does go the most, with the rest of the Toxic line.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> How about a vote for the new name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I vote for Hydra. I think the new name should be a slight bit different than the rest of the Toxic line. Something to separate it from the rest of the line since this is a combination and you have mentioned the hopes of different variations of a hybrid like cable. Of course, I'm biased


----------



## toxicdrift

i vote Virus!


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


toxicdrift said:


> i vote Virus!



+1 vote for virus

But still cinderella would be fun also..at least no one would ever forget that name..so ur name would go into the stars..as maybe disney could contact u to re-wire all their audio equipment in their parks for the toxic cinderella version....just because u used the name cinderella...


----------



## negura

+1 Snakebite


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





toxicdrift said:


> i vote Virus!


 

 +1
  voted for virus too (im the first who mentioned virus so i dont know if my vote is counted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  i suggest it because i really like this name and it match well with other toxic cable product name


----------



## Paul Graham

Final vote from me - 
   
  Vote 1. Virus
  Vote 2. Death Adder


----------



## ChrisSC

I liked Death Adder cuz its like you're adding silver and copper together... but I'll shut up now cuz mine's already out of the running 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Good luck to the others!


----------



## longbowbbs

+1 to Virus.....


----------



## claud W

Quote: 





claud w said:


> Thinking about ordering Silver Poison for my HD600s. How stiff are these cables? I have the original Cardas on them now and its one stiff boy. I understand there is a long wait for these cables. How long now to the States? Can you pay by using a credit card? I don't do paypal.


 
  Bump----Now that the contest is over--can someone help a poor Yank


----------



## zardon

Great to see so many happy customers! Been a while since ive been here....


----------



## angelsblood

deathadder just reminds too much of razer mouse... and i metioned hybrid hydra, but kenman metioned first
   
  but i vote for him, so +1 for hydra


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





claud w said:


> Bump----Now that the contest is over--can someone help a poor Yank


 

 my silver poison is really flexible. for payment you can contact frank about it


----------



## Toxic Cables

Looks like Virus is the winner, so Virus it is.
   
  Thank you to everyone for participating.
   
  Each person from the other names picked, can each have a £30 voucher, to use towards some DIY wire, or anything else. Kenman, you can have £50, a little extra for making things a lot easier with that list.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Looks like Virus is the winner, so Virus it is.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for participating.
> 
> Each person from the other names picked, can each have a £30 voucher, to use towards some DIY wire, or anything else. Kenman, you can have £50, a little extra for making things a lot easier with that list.


 
  Don't forget I technically had two names in the final 5 :-D  Thanks for that. I may be picking up some more DIY wire for another IEM cable.


----------



## Kenion

Congrats to the winner!
  Would love to know how they sound too


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





claud w said:


> Bump----Now that the contest is over--can someone help a poor Yank


 
  Please contact me regarding payment options and such.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





zardon said:


> Great to see so many happy customers! Been a while since ive been here....


 
  Wecome back mate, where did you disappear to, i checked you account only a few days ago, and you had been offline for months. Hope all is well.


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Looks like Virus is the winner, so Virus it is.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for participating.
> 
> Each person from the other names picked, can each have a £30 voucher, to use towards some DIY wire, or anything else. Kenman, you can have £50, a little extra for making things a lot easier with that list.


 
  Thanks Frank. This really made my day. 
  i have been waiting to buy this cable when they are released and what a great surprises for me to won it instead of buying it.
  Thanks for all who voted for the name i suggest too.
  cant wait to compare it to my other hybrid cable 8 wire toxic hybrid and whiplash hybrid v3
  Im really happy right now would be an understatement


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lightningfarron said:


> Thanks Frank. This really made my day.
> i have been waiting to buy this cable when they are released and what a great surprises for me to won it instead of buying it.
> Thanks for all who voted for the name i suggest too.
> cant wait to compare it to my other hybrid cable 8 wire toxic hybrid and whiplash hybrid v3
> Im really happy right now would be an understatement


 
  Damn, i should have picked another name, then i could have made some money, by selling you a cable.


----------



## kenman345

toxic cables said:


> Damn, i should have picked another name, then i could have made some money, by selling you a cable.




Feel free to change it to Hydra :-D


----------



## Paul Graham

Heads up Frank, 
  Sent you a pm re payment, Sent payment 1.
  Payment 2 be with you asap


----------



## noluckboi

Will this virus cable be the new flagship cable for toxic? 

Interested to get a new cable for my earpiece


----------



## hifimanrookie

noluckboi said:


> Will this virus cable be the new flagship cable for toxic?
> 
> Interested to get a new cable for my earpiece



I think the copper and silver venoms will still be his flagships..as far i know..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





noluckboi said:


> Will this virus cable be the new flagship cable for toxic?
> 
> Interested to get a new cable for my earpiece


 
  My Silver Venom is still my flagshig, although it's currently not for sale, due to the amount of orders i already have and the Venom taking 3 days to build.
   
  The Copper Venom RC-4, is not a flagship, just a cable i feel pairs the best with the HD800. By far the best cable i have ever heard with HD800's.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I have just found a new V1 Silver Poison ready made for the Audez'e, if anyone is interested. It's the original Poison, till it was replaced with the current one nearly a year ago. Brand new and never used.
   
  PM me is interested, can ship without a wait.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have just found a new V1 Silver Poison ready made for the Audez'e, if anyone is interested. It's the original Poison, till it was replaced with the current one nearly a year ago. Brand new and never used.
> 
> PM me is interested, can ship without a wait.


 
  Frank, I sent you a PM 2 days ago. Not sure if you got it?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Frank, I sent you a PM 2 days ago. Not sure if you got it?


 
  Only seen a message from yesterday. All recent messages replied to. 
   
  If anyone did not get a reply to PM, please send again.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Only seen a message from yesterday. All recent messages replied to.
> 
> If anyone did not get a reply to PM, please send again.


 
  Got a reply. Thanks.


----------



## noluckboi

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> My Silver Venom is still my flagshig, although it's currently not for sale, due to the amount of orders i already have and the Venom taking 3 days to build.
> 
> The Copper Venom RC-4, is not a flagship, just a cable i feel pairs the best with the HD800. By far the best cable i have ever heard with HD800's.


 
  Thanks for the reply. I had always thought that the black widow was the flagship cable you have for IEM.

 Wasn't aware of the silver venom till now.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





noluckboi said:


> Thanks for the reply. I had always thought that the black widow was the flagship cable you have for IEM.
> 
> Wasn't aware of the silver venom till now.


 
  The Silver Widow is my top of the line IEM cable.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> The Silver Widow is my top of the line IEM cable.




And the piccolino right? 

So if i understand it right not one of ur full copper cables are flagship material in ur assortment? Only silver cables? Some headphones (as my he500 and the hd800) do much better on copper cables..so i thought people were wondering what ur flagship copper cable would be then..and .i thought it was the copper venon rc4 As its ur most expensive copper cable u offer..i thought


----------



## singleended58

toxic cables said:


> The Silver Widow is my top of the line IEM cable.




So which headphones and IEMs would perfectly match soundwise with your top of the line Silver Widow?


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> And the piccolino right?
> 
> So if i understand it right not one of ur full copper cables are flagship material in ur assortment? Only silver cables? Some headphones (as my he500 and the hd800) do much better on copper cables..so i thought people were wondering what ur flagship copper cable would be then..and .i thought it was the copper venon rc4 As its ur most expensive copper cable u offer..i thought


 
  I hope the 18AWG OCC Copper Scorpion I ordered from Frank TWO months ago can match with my HD800 well. As informed by Frank it will arrive early next month and then I can compare it with my Cardas and Oyaide cables.   I am counting  .....


----------



## hifimanrookie

inter voice said:


> I hope the 18AWG OCC Copper Scorpion I ordered from Frank a month ago can match with my HD800 well. As informed by Frank it will arrive early next month and then I can compare it with my Cardas and Oyaide cables.   I am counting  .....



Dontworry..hd800 does pair very well with copper cables...imho better then silver cables.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





singleended58 said:


> So which headphones and IEMs would perfectly match soundwise with your top of the line Silver Widow?


 
  I won't say the SW matches perfectly with any headphone, we all hear differently, and i make recommendations to customers based on what they tell me, they are hoping to get out of a new cable.
   
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> And the piccolino right?
> 
> So if i understand it right not one of ur full copper cables are flagship material in ur assortment? Only silver cables? Some headphones (as my he500 and the hd800) do much better on copper cables..so i thought people were wondering what ur flagship copper cable would be then..and .i thought it was the copper venon rc4 As its ur most expensive copper cable u offer..i thought


 
  Piccolino, is a third part wire, it's not my own.
   
  The RC-4 pairs very well with the HD800, it's also very good with the Audez'e.


----------



## singleended58

Got my White Widow today and still in the process of breaking in (harsh sound still exists). Cables look decent. Thanks Frank.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





singleended58 said:


> Got my White Widow today and still in the process of breaking in (harsh sound still exists). Cables look decent. Thanks Frank.


 
  Burn it in for about 50 hours, don't listen to it in the meantime and it will settle down. Let us know what you think in a couple of days.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I won't say the SW matches perfectly with any headphone, we all hear differently, and i make recommendations to customers based on what they tell me, they are hoping to get out of a new cable.
> 
> Piccolino, is a third part wire, it's not my own.
> 
> The RC-4 pairs very well with the HD800, it's also very good with the Audez'e.



And i have a feeling it also pairs well with he500 and he6...


----------



## Toxic Cables

The new Klutz Designs, Bakoon leather edition CanCans, can't wait to get mine this week. They made me a one off for myself, with red stitching.
   
  PM me if interested, waiting on the pricing.
   
   
  
  Pictured with orange stitching, to match the Bakoon HPA-21 amp.


----------



## singleended58

toxic cables said:


> The new Klutz Designs, Bakoon leather edition CanCans, can't wait to get mine this week. They made me a one off for myself, with red stitching.
> 
> PM me if interested, waiting on the pricing.
> 
> ...


----------



## singleended58

toxic cables said:


> The new Klutz Designs, Bakoon leather edition CanCans, can't wait to get mine this week. They made me a one off for myself, with red stitching.
> 
> PM me if interested, waiting on the pricing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toxic Cables

They are for use with any headphone 
   
  Price has come in at £499 each. Little on the pricey side, but they are really nice. I do have the non leather version in stock now also.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> They are for use with any headphone
> 
> Price has come in at £499 each. Little on the pricey side, but they are really nice. I do have the non leather version in stock now also.


 
  Wow. This headphone stand looks really cool. But $750 for a headphone stand?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Wow. This headphone stand looks really cool. But $750 for a headphone stand?


 
  The non leather are cheaper.
   
  It's like the Ferrari of headphone stands, it does the job like other stands, but it does it in style. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Even my wife likes it, she thinks i spoil the look, by putting my headphones on them..


----------



## alvin sawdust

Nice looking stand Frank, but the price...


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The non leather are cheaper.
> 
> It's like the Ferrari of headphone stands, it does the job like other stands, but it does it in style.
> 
> ...


 
  It is the best looking headphone stand I have come across though.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Klutz design is the only seller of the Bakoon HPA-21 that I am aware of. Their headphone stands are relatively cheap compared to the amp, which costs more than 3.000€ !


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Klutz desing is the only seller of the Bakoon HPA-21 that I am aware of. Their headphone stands are relatively cheap compared to the amp, which costs more than 3.000€ !


 
  This comparison makes little sense. An amp amplifies a signal, a headphone stand holds headphones. The headphone stand is also cheaper than a kidney on the black market, but it is still very high en for a headphone stand.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> This comparison makes little sense. An amp amplifies a signal, a headphone stand holds headphones. The headphone stand is also cheaper than a kidney on the black market, but it is still very high en for a headphone stand.


 

 I know that I compared an amp to a stand. I wanted to imply that Klutz designs sells expensive stuff in general


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I know that I compared an amp to a stand. I wanted to imply that Klutz designs sells expensive stuff in general


 
  Well, design is design.  Say LV handbag is expensive on account of its design.  If you just account for the material cost a lot of people just say it is not worthy to purchase.  HOWEVER a lot of people still want to own one to show their status 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my other half also got one which was paid by me


----------



## smial1966

Frank,
   
  Would you by any chance be the soon to be announced UK dealer for Bakoon Products? 
   
  Cheers,
  Andy. 
   
  P.S. The Klutz headphone stands are expensive but utterly gorgeous. I had a red one until my partner "borrowed" it for her necklaces!
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The non leather are cheaper.
> 
> It's like the Ferrari of headphone stands, it does the job like other stands, but it does it in style.
> 
> ...


----------



## che15

toxic cables said:


> The Viper has not changed, OCC SPC is silver plated OCC copper.
> 
> Now, this is what you call a hybrid, not yet released, still making some adjustments. Have the uneven surface and few other kinks to fix, otherwise sounds awesome and the final version will also look awesome.
> 
> Will be the first ever, full hybrid wire for a headphone cable, utilising both OCC pure silver and OCC pure copper within the same wire.


Is this the cable that I am getting? I don't even know


----------



## lin0003

Now he has 3 hybrids. I'm sure they all sound great, whichever one you ordered.


----------



## hifimanrookie

smial1966 said:


> Frank,
> 
> Would you by any chance be the soon to be announced UK dealer for Bakoon Products?
> 
> ...



Just checked the bakoon site..i saw toxic cables as one of the two dealers of their products


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> They are for use with any headphone
> 
> Price has come in at £499 each. Little on the pricey side, but they are really nice. I do have the non leather version in stock now also.


 
  They are a bit too "Artsy" for me.....neat idea for the cable management.


----------



## smial1966

Great sleuthing hifimanrookie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Just checked the bakoon site..i saw toxic cables as one of the two dealers of their products


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





che15 said:


> Is this the cable that I am getting? I don't even know


 
  This cable is not for sale yet, that was also just a prototype, the final wire will be here very soon, i will then offer it for sale.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Don't you have a prototype tested that can be auditioned for sound impressions?  It would be interesting if you post how this wire sounds!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## hifimanrookie

smial1966 said:


> Great sleuthing hifimanrookie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google is ur best friend...but my god..their prices!! 3120 euro for a headphone amp..!!! Omg


----------



## che15

Would u please 





toxic cables said:


> This cable is not for sale yet, that was also just a prototype, the final wire will be here very soon, i will then offer it for sale.


send me a picture of the cable that I am getting, all I know it is the heavier gauge one and that it is hybrid , u mentioned that I would be the first one to get this new cable , I just want to know what I will be getting in 2 weeks


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





che15 said:


> Would u please
> send me a picture of the cable that I am getting, all I know it is the heavier gauge one and that it is hybrid , u mentioned that I would be the first one to get this new cable , I just want to know what I will be getting in 2 weeks


 
  Your order is for the mix of Black/White Widow, as was stated to you. I don't have a picture of this cable, as you will be the first to get one of this mix.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cute said:


> Don't you have a prototype tested that can be auditioned for sound impressions?  It would be interesting if you post how this wire sounds!  Thanks in advance!


 
  It's been made very clear on this thread and to anyone who has ever asked me for impressions, that i do not get in to the specifics of what changes one can expect from my cables, i refer them to reviews.
   
  Whole point of me giving away new cables, is so that those people can post impressions of that cable.
   
  You would not expect a manufacturer to say their cable sounds rubbish if it did, would you, especially after they have just spent thousands to get that wire (i test every wire i sell, before making a large order, it's costly to get samples made, but saves me wasting thousands). In my opinion, it's best to get impressions from a third party.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> It's been made very clear on this thread and to anyone who has ever asked me for impressions, that i do not get in to the specifics of what changes one can expect from my cables, i refer them to reviews.
> 
> Whole point of me giving away new cables, is so that those people can post impressions of that cable.
> 
> You would not expect a manufacturer to say their cable sounds rubbish if it did, would you, especially after they have just spent thousands to get that wire (i test every wire i sell, before making a large order, it's costly to get samples made, but saves me wasting thousands). In my opinion, it's best to get impressions from a third party.


 

 Absolutely! One of the worst things in the Hi-Fi world are manufacturers claiming how awesome their own stuff is. Positive impressions/reviews should come from customers (and hopefully independent reviewers), and if you don't have any third party that raves about your stuff, then it probably isn't so great.


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> Absolutely! One of the worst things in the Hi-Fi world are manufacturers claiming how awesome their own stuff is. Positive impressions/reviews should come from customers (and hopefully independent reviewers), and if you don't have any third party that raves about your stuff, then it probably isn't so great.




And u know whats worse/or the funniest thing (choose whats true in ur case  ) a certain company that copied franks new wonder cables is already saying that their new cable WILL sound awesome and how much better it WILL be then the rest of the cables..thats strange in my simple book of understanding...as that means they didnt even heard the cable themselves already..or am i missing something? 

Oh well amanand88keys, ur right with ur post..the customers/independent reviewers (do the latter exist?) are the only ones allowed to state how a cable sounds...but at least one company actually listens to their cables before letting them loose into the public.. but damn..it sometimes takes eons to get them..

But hey..u know me..i am like a pitbull with a toxic collar...i turned into one at the moment i put my first toxic cable into my system...i was lost..lost into music..and i love it sooo much..growl 

When frank is ok with that i will do a little review bout my dhc cable, my standard hifiman cable, the toxic black widow 22 awg i have now..and my super special to be awaited new cable..the wait is killing me!!!!


----------



## gidion27

Some toxic p0rn.
   

   
  The Toxic SP cables sound amazing. Switched a few times between other cables and I keep coming back to the SP. Craftsmanship is great and would buy these cables for the feel and quality alone.


----------



## bsoontan

Woke up to a pleasant suprise today. The long wait was certainly worth it. Overall the build quality is very good, doesn't feel flimsy like the stock silvers and yet still light except for the neutrik plugs and 1/4 inch termination(they feel so solid). For now I am just going to enjoy them. Might post impressions later, when I stop getting intoxicated.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





bsoontan said:


> Woke up to a pleasant suprise today. The long wait was certainly worth it. Overall the build quality is very good, doesn't feel flimsy like the stock silvers and yet still light except for the neutrik plugs and 1/4 inch termination(they feel so solid). For now I am just going to enjoy them. Might post impressions later, when I stop getting intoxicated.


 
  Looks great.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Some toxic p0rn.
> 
> 
> 
> The Toxic SP cables sound amazing. Switched a few times between other cables and I keep coming back to the SP. Craftsmanship is great and would buy these cables for the feel and quality alone.


 
  I love this....Old and New school working together! Nice Minidisc player! Your Heir's are gorgeous and the Toxic's are the best....


----------



## gidion27

This combination really rocks. Tried many modern music players but always return to my trusted MD player and the toxic cables are just the icing on the cake. 
as we all know you will be hard pressed to find a cable with better craftsmanship. Sound is personal so will let everybody judge for them self's


----------



## Paul Graham

A few progress shots of my balanced White Widow Frank is making for my HD25 1 II's.
  Thanks Frank 
  Note - This is/was the first White Widow conceived after I won the naming contest for the WW.
  So looking forward to pairing this with my PB2/DB2/CLAS/iPod stack....


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> A few progress shots of my balanced White Widow Frank is making for my HD25 1 II's.
> Thanks Frank


 
   
  Overkill ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It surely does look nice.


----------



## KimChee

Frank is your black copper 24awg wire for sale? I don't see any on ebay


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> Frank is your black copper 24awg wire for sale? I don't see any on ebay


 
  Sorry, looks like it sold out. It's 26 and i have relisted it.
   
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121097633242


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





bsoontan said:


> Woke up to a pleasant suprise today. The long wait was certainly worth it. Overall the build quality is very good, doesn't feel flimsy like the stock silvers and yet still light except for the neutrik plugs and 1/4 inch termination(they feel so solid). For now I am just going to enjoy them. Might post impressions later, when I stop getting intoxicated.


 
  Awesome, looking forward to your impressions and sorry for the extremely long wait, i know you waited much longer then many.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Some toxic p0rn.
> 
> 
> 
> The Toxic SP cables sound amazing. Switched a few times between other cables and I keep coming back to the SP. Craftsmanship is great and would buy these cables for the feel and quality alone.


 
  Thank you.
   
  I used to love those MD players, i still have one somewhere.


----------



## alvin sawdust

^^ Still use mini disc player in kitchen system, very versatile format that never really took off.


----------



## jonojace

Hey guys I've not been lurking in this thread so I'm sorry if this was asked recently!
   
  I have a pair of sennheiser HD600s (with stock cables) which I pair up with the schiit Magni + Modi stack. As I heard that Toxic Cables is coming to the London Head-Fi meet I'm pretty interested in getting a set for myself, but I'm not sure which cable would be best. 
   
  I like the warmish sound signature that I get on my Magni + Modi stack and I'm not concerned with durability since I'll be using them only at home. Can anyone point me in the right direction for what might be the best set to buy? I suppose the question boils down to how the three different cables, the viper, silver poison and the scorpion, compare to each other in their sound signature(and other qualities). Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

jonojace said:


> Hey guys I've not been lurking in this thread so I'm sorry if this was asked recently!
> 
> I have a pair of sennheiser HD600s (with stock cables) which I pair up with the schiit Magni + Modi stack. As I heard that Toxic Cables is coming to the London Head-Fi meet I'm pretty interested in getting a set for myself, but I'm not sure which cable would be best.
> 
> I like the warmish sound signature that I get on my Magni + Modi stack and I'm not concerned with durability since I'll be using them only at home. Can anyone point me in the right direction for what might be the best set to buy? I suppose the question boils down to how the three different cables, the viper, silver poison and the scorpion, compare to each other in their sound signature(and other qualities). Thanks for the help guys!




You do realise that a cable will cost more than your amp or dac? I don't think you should order a cable that matches this setup... You might get an upgrade soon, and then have to look for a different cable. Unless that's exactly what you want?


----------



## jonojace

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> You do realise that a cable will cost more than your amp or dac? I don't think you should order a cable that matches this setup... You might get an upgrade soon, and then have to look for a different cable. Unless that's exactly what you want?


 
  Do aftermarket cables have a diminished improvement on low end dac/amps?
   
  If it helps I probably won't be upgrading my cans or amp for a while. If I do upgrade I'll probably go for an amp upgrade in the far future as I'm too hooked on the HD600 sound right now.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





jonojace said:


> Do aftermarket cables have a diminished improvement on low end dac/amps?
> 
> If it helps I probably won't be upgrading my cans or amp for a while. If I do upgrade I'll probably go for an amp upgrade in the far future as I'm too hooked on the HD600 sound right now.


 
  I hear the HD800 needs a really good amp so I think what he's trying to say is that you should probably prioritize upgrading the amp first if you're looking for sonic improvements, unless you want the cable because the stock one bothers you for whatever reason.
   
   
   
  By the way, sorry for being MIA these past few weeks guys, I've been working on the review and will have it done this weekend!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





jonojace said:


> Hey guys I've not been lurking in this thread so I'm sorry if this was asked recently!
> 
> I have a pair of sennheiser HD600s (with stock cables) which I pair up with the schiit Magni + Modi stack. As I heard that Toxic Cables is coming to the London Head-Fi meet I'm pretty interested in getting a set for myself, but I'm not sure which cable would be best.
> 
> I like the warmish sound signature that I get on my Magni + Modi stack and I'm not concerned with durability since I'll be using them only at home. Can anyone point me in the right direction for what might be the best set to buy? I suppose the question boils down to how the three different cables, the viper, silver poison and the scorpion, compare to each other in their sound signature(and other qualities). Thanks for the help guys!


 
  I will be sending down some cables that you could try at the meet and see for yourself. Unfortunately i will not be selling any cables at the meet, as i have a long waiting list.
   
  If you get a chance, have a listen to the Poison with your cans, i feel it's a good match with the HD600/650.
   
  As said already, only consider a cable upgrade, if you are happy with the rest of your set up. Then again, these are Toxic Cables so will make your headphones sound better then the worlds best Amp/DAC, straight out of your iPod, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  who needs to waste money on an Amp or a DAC.


----------



## jonojace

Quote: 





sniping said:


> I hear the HD800 needs a really good amp so I think what he's trying to say is that you should probably prioritize upgrading the amp first if you're looking for sonic improvements, unless you want the cable because the stock one bothers you for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, sorry for being MIA these past few weeks guys, I've been working on the review and will have it done this weekend!


 
  Is the same true for the HD600?
   
  'Apparently' the stock cable on the HD600 is pretty trash but now I'm not sure about upgrading.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





jonojace said:


> Hey guys I've not been lurking in this thread so I'm sorry if this was asked recently!
> 
> I have a pair of sennheiser HD600s (with stock cables) which I pair up with the schiit Magni + Modi stack. As I heard that Toxic Cables is coming to the London Head-Fi meet I'm pretty interested in getting a set for myself, but I'm not sure which cable would be best.
> 
> I like the warmish sound signature that I get on my Magni + Modi stack and I'm not concerned with durability since I'll be using them only at home. Can anyone point me in the right direction for what might be the best set to buy? I suppose the question boils down to how the three different cables, the viper, silver poison and the scorpion, compare to each other in their sound signature(and other qualities). Thanks for the help guys!


 
   
  Most here buy these cables for their build quality and their good looks......not many comparisons of the different cables because of the high cost of each cable!  You would do best to put the money into a higher end DAC/Amp!


----------



## Paul Graham

First off I will say that Im not 100% keen on the stock HD600 cable.
  Im not sure of its sonic capabilities as I dont have the 600's.
  However my MDR-SA5000's were recabled with the HD600 stock cable by the previous owner...
  I find the build not so great compaired to lets say the stock HD25 cable. Not the best made stock cable in my eyes.
   
  Reasons for re cabling can be varied, 
   
  For me, Im changing my HD25 to a White Widow because I want/need a balanced output, And I love the workmanship and quality of
  Franks cables.
  I also am one of the crowd that DOES notice a difference in sound. As my IE8 Silver Poison has shown me. Its made a huge difference over the 
  stock IE8 cable in the sense that the IE8's now sound less muddy/boomy, The bass is tighter and more controlled and the highs are crisper with better detail without
  being too bright.
   
  As for my Beyer Hybrids Im making, The stock DT531 cable is ***** so I want something that will withstand a fare amount of punishment and look damn sexy at the same time.
  The Sony MDR-SA5000's will be redone as obviously Ive stated I dislike the HD600 cable.
   
  Hope this helps a little?!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Be sure to check in on the thread tomorrow everyone.


----------



## Paul Graham

Will do Boss


----------



## SpudHarris

Stock HD600 cable is pretty poor but the HD25 cable is a joke, it is like a cheap toy. Cable and connectors look like they belong to a child's faux headphone. Correct me if I am wrong but I think the standard HD25 cable is made of steel, not exactly boutique.

I believe any Toxic Cable will be a huge SQ improvement on either phone. Aesthetics of course are another plus, Franks cables are a work of art....


----------



## jonojace

Thanks for the replies guys they've helped, I'm still on side recable but I'll probably try and get my hands on one at the meet to try.


----------



## lin0003

If you like your HD600 warmer, maybe you should go for the copper cable. It's the cheapest one and costs something like £100 shipped.


----------



## cute

I have the HD600 and the HD580, and I think the HD650 cable is a big improvement on the stock cable, under $20 new, it is pure copper, and heavier gauge wire.  The Sennheisers are known to have a warm sound signature!  Hope this helps......you can also search the HD600 thread as there are comparisons of many different cables there!


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Be sure to check in on the thread tomorrow everyone.



A pic of my new, in the making, cable???


----------



## hifimanrookie

jonojace said:


> Is the same true for the HD600?
> 
> 'Apparently' the stock cable on the HD600 is pretty trash but now I'm not sure about upgrading.



As frank advised..go to the meet and try a copper cable from toxic..but..maybe a hybrid is better soundwise for ur hd600...especially if u wanna upgrade to hd650 or even hd700 or hd800...i had a cable who went through he300/400 and now he500...and two amps..so investing in a good cable can be good!! ..i just recently i changed to toxic cables....and never looked back

and am now waiting for my second cable..but only because i want something special for my new to receive next amp...the guy who will be making it is the equivalant of frank but then for amps..both are crazy..but also both are addicts for perfection and both are excellent master craftsmen in their own speciality...


----------



## Toxic Cables

​   

   
*Toxic Cables is again proud to announce, another new cable design previously not seen.*
*Our new "VIRUS" line of headphone and IEM cables.*
   

*The "VIRUS" is the first ever, true hybrid cable, using both OCC Cryo treated stranded Silver and Copper within the same wire.*
*We released the first ever stranded Silver/Gold cable, with the Poison, we then done it again with the first ever Litz Silver cable and here we are again, with the first ever "True Hybrid" cable.*
   
*The VIRUS is our first cable, to have "Triple" Cryo treatment*
   
*We will be offering the VIRUS in 2 different gauges, first the 26AWG, the 26AWG VIRUS is my most flexible 26AWG Litz type 2 wire, more so then the White Widow and the 25.5AWG Silver Widow.*
   
*Second, will be a 22AWG version, which is currently still in production, we had the 22AWG made in a limited amount, as i feel the 26 is better value and sounds nearly identical.*
   
*Audez'e Virus cable*
   
   
  
   
*CIEM Virus cable*
   
   
  
   
*Final pricing below (intro over)*
   
*6ft Headphone cables £195  (*
*8ft Headphone cables £220*
*add £20 for HD800*
*(Headphone cables come as standard with Furutech 1/4" jack) Usually £15 extra with my other cables.*
*All other terminations also available, most at no extra cost.*
   
*22AWG Headphone cables*
   
*6ft £360*
*8ft £420*
   
*All IEM Cables £195 48"*
*(IEM cables come as standard with 1/8" Gold plated Oyaide)*
*All other terminations available, most at no extra cost.*
   
We have some very nice Carbon Fibre ones now available, no extra cost.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Wow frank..am impressed! One more one of a kind cable... When ru again making a summary ( or ask someone) of all ur present cables as even i am now all blurry..and u didnt even post the 8 wire versions of ur black and silver widows


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Looks great. And Frank, does 8 wires or 4 wires make a difference to the sound if the materials are the same?


----------



## alvin sawdust

They look great Frank.


----------



## Paul Graham

They look the mutt's nuts Frank!!


----------



## Paul Graham

amanand88keys said:


> Overkill ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
 No such thing as overkill! LOL. But yeh they do look special! Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## ChrisSC

Beautiful cables as always Frank! Will your virus iem cables fit with recessed plugs?


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Stock HD600 cable is pretty poor but the HD25 cable is a joke, it is like a cheap toy. Cable and connectors look like they belong to a child's faux headphone. Correct me if I am wrong but I think the standard HD25 cable is made of steel, not exactly boutique.
> 
> I believe any Toxic Cable will be a huge SQ improvement on either phone. Aesthetics of course are another plus, Franks cables are a work of art....


 
   
  While you're in this thread - 
  A while back you were running iPod > CLAS > DB2
  What was the COAX cable you used please?
  I'll be running the same setup and Frank needs to know what cable I want made up to go from the Solo to the Boomslang.
  Any help would be appreciated dude  
  Thanks, Paul


----------



## shadow84

let's see which company will be 'copying' your designs again...


----------



## angelsblood

those virus look insanely beautiful...!


----------



## SpudHarris

paul graham said:


> While you're in this thread -
> A while back you were running iPod > CLAS > DB2
> What was the COAX cable you used please?
> I'll be running the same setup and Frank needs to know what cable I want made up to go from the Solo to the Boomslang.
> ...




This one?



I made this with SPC and right angle Switchcraft RCA's. The rubber boots came off some Hirose connectors.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> I made this with SPC and right angle Switchcraft RCA's. The rubber boots came off some Hirose connectors.


 
   
  Aye thats the one. Thanks dude


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> Beautiful cables as always Frank! Will your virus iem cables fit with recessed plugs?


 
  Thank you.
   
  Yes, all my CIEM cables fit recessed sockets.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Frank, waiting for your email reply. Pretty urgent. Thanks.


----------



## lin0003

Frank, I sent you a PM regarding my cable.


----------



## lin0003

.


----------



## LT1960

Hi Frank,
   
  Please see latest email.
   
  Regards,
   
  LT


----------



## samsamsam047

The Virus Loos Amazing xD
  And thank you Frank for the Silver Widow that just Arrived


----------



## SMBuscemi

I just received my Silver Widow not too long ago for my JH16's.

Out of the box, they sounded pretty incredible. After a week of burn-in (200 hours) I should really enjoy them on my 5 hour flight later this week! 

Thanks Frank!


----------



## samsamsam047

Here are some photos of Frank's Silver Widow Cable with my Portable Rig.
  AK100 + ALO International +  D.I.Y. Silver/Gold Mini to Mini + Silver Widow + UERM
  Thank You Frank


----------



## RumRaisin

any idea which would pair better with lcd2.2, the virus or silver poison?


----------



## Toxic Cables

​   
                                                     
   
*Great news, the two tone ready sleeved French Silk wire, is now here.*
 ​ *Black Widow now available in brown/black and red/black.*​  ​ *Silver Poison, available in brown/black.*​  ​ *Extremely limited run of Silver Widow, available in brown black.*​  ​  ​   

   
   
   
   
*Black Widow prices, starting at just £120 for 6ft and £140 for 8ft.*
   
*For a limited time only, prices are the same as the Cotton version.*
   
*Prices for the Silver cables still to be determined.*
   
*You will not find two tone French Silk cables anywhere else.*


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





rumraisin said:


> any idea which would pair better with lcd2.2, the virus or silver poison?


 
   
  Get either the Silver Poison or the Silver Widows.
   
  I have the SWs for my LCD-3 and they sound superb together. Will post a review in due time.


----------



## maguire

Hey Guys, I couldn't resist........I have purchased the new Toxic Cables Virus cable.... As I also own Silver Poison & Silver Widow, I will be conducting a comparison on all 3 of these cables & how they sound with the UM Merlin & Miracle Custom IEM's.
  This will be a fantastic opportunity to convey their individual flavours........ Yes I have become the Cable Guy.......But hey I just couldn't resist.....


----------



## tkteo

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *Great news, the two tone ready sleeved French Silk wire, is now here.*
> *Black Widow now available in brown/black and red/black.*​ *Black Widow prices, starting at just £120 for 6ft and £140 for 8ft.​*​


 
   
  Are these available for headphones, CIEMs or both?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





maguire said:


>





> Yes I have become the Cable Guy.......But hey I just couldn't resist.....


 
  So we have no idea when you review will show up??


----------



## Darkbeat

longbowbbs said:


> So we have no idea when you review will show up??



 
 Expect mine within a week or two, will be posting early impressions and comparisons with the Silver Poison in this thread too.


----------



## inter voice

Just to clear my mind, can someone advise as to whether BLACK WIDOW is a pure OCC cable ?
  What is its gauge, 22 or 24 AWG ?  How will it be compared with 18AWG OCC Scorpion which I have ordered one for my HD800.


----------



## KimChee

Funny another company just posted a pic of their new occ copper and silver infused wire on FB today...


----------



## longbowbbs

Let the comparisons begin!


----------



## Toxic Cables

The Virus in the nude, waiting to put some French Silk clothing on.


----------



## Kalmooso

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> Funny another company just posted a pic of their new occ copper and silver infused wire on FB today...


 
   
  And they used my Fusion name for it...
   
  I wonder if i win a prize


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





tkteo said:


> Are these available for headphones, CIEMs or both?


 
  Headphone cables only. I could do IEM cables, but i do not recommend it.


----------



## maguire

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Let the comparisons begin


 
   
   
  As soon as I receive mine I shall go straight into it. I have asked Frank to burn it in the oven for me.........Umm medium rare I believe.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Tasty!


----------



## dunndeal

Just bought some he-400s. Anyone know if the silver poison or scorpion is a better fit?


----------



## inter voice

I think the head-fi meet is now taken place and I wonder if anyone here who has attended this event could provide some highlights and photos


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> I think the head-fi meet is now taken place and I wonder if anyone here who has attended this event could provide some highlights and photos


 
  UK meet is this coming Saturday.


----------



## RubyTiger

Hello Everyone, I bought an unused (so still new), Silver Poison cable for my Audeze Lcd-3's last wk. A truly beautiful cable I must say. I have been burning it in for the last few day's and the change has been amazing. I would just like to thank everyone for contributing to this thread and giving so much great information. It allowed me to buy with confidence where I might of been hesitant before. Again, thank's to everyone.


----------



## kenman345

Hey Frank, you've got PM :-D


----------



## Ryujen

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> UK meet is this coming Saturday.


 
  Yes and I'm afraid I'll have to part with my SP's temporarily so as to have them resleeved. I assume you'll be attending Frank? If so I'll bring along my cables and hand them over personally instead. Oh and sorry for the long delay in my response. I just came back from holiday and yes, I have been enjoying my HD800 wired up with Silver Poison very much.


----------



## handynasty

Hi Frank,
   
  I ordered the 18 AWG cable from you on ebay. As we agreed that the wait will be 10 weeks when I made the full payment. It's now been over 11 weeks and I've sent you messages and emails and havn't gotten a single reply. I paid like 800 dollars for it. Please don't screw me on this. I havn't been able to sleep in the last couple of days. Does anyone else have this type of problem dealing with Frank?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





handynasty said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> I ordered the 18 AWG cable from you on ebay. As we agreed that the wait will be 10 weeks when I made the full payment. It's now been over 11 weeks and I've sent you messages and emails and havn't gotten a single reply. I paid like 800 dollars for it. Please don't screw me on this. I havn't been able to sleep in the last couple of days. Does anyone else have this type of problem dealing with Frank?


 

 No. Customers have either received their cable or got their money back. Did you order the 18 AWG Venom for Audez'e orthos?


----------



## handynasty

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> No. Customers have either received their cable or got their money back. Did you order the 18 AWG Venom for Audez'e orthos?


 
  Yes, for my LCD3 with the RSA interconnects.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

I wonder how you managed to place that order? As far as I know, Frank stopped making that particular cable months ago, because it takes too much time to produce (about 3 days if I remember correctly).


----------



## handynasty

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I wonder how you managed to place that order? As far as I know, Frank stopped making that particular cable months ago, because it takes too much time to produce (about 3 days if I remember correctly).


 
  I hit the buy button on ebay even when the description says sold out. Talked to Frank and he said he can still make the cable but it would be 10+ weeks.
  Here's the link as it says I'm the only buyer http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audeze-LCD2-8ft-8-wire-18AWG-Retangular-Pure-OCC-Silver-Upgrade-Cable-THE-BEST-/110969853331?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item19d6519593


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Yeah I know, that's why I have asked you. Don't panic, Frank will reply to you and he surely won't rip you off!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





handynasty said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> I ordered the 18 AWG cable from you on ebay. As we agreed that the wait will be 10 weeks when I made the full payment. It's now been over 11 weeks and I've sent you messages and emails and havn't gotten a single reply. I paid like 800 dollars for it. Please don't screw me on this. I havn't been able to sleep in the last couple of days. Does anyone else have this type of problem dealing with Frank?


 
  You might wish to check the time i had given again, no way would it have been 10 weeks on the Venom. 
   
  I have been extremely busy lately making cables, so messages do take longer to get to, i will reply to messages in an hour or two, and the rest later today.
   
  If you are so worried, i would be more then happy to fully refund you.
   
  Apologies to everyone for the long wait on replies, do bare with me, as i will reply to you.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> You might wish to check the time i had given again, no way would it have been 10 weeks on the Venom.
> 
> I have been extremely busy lately making cables, so messages do take longer to get to, i will reply to messages in an hour or two, and the rest later today.
> 
> ...


 
  I look forward to getting a reply to my PM in the next hour or two then :-D


----------



## hifimanrookie

handynasty said:


> I hit the buy button on ebay even when the description says sold out. Talked to Frank and he said he can still make the cable but it would be 10+ weeks.
> Here's the link as it says I'm the only buyer http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audeze-LCD2-8ft-8-wire-18AWG-Retangular-Pure-OCC-Silver-Upgrade-Cable-THE-BEST-/110969853331?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item19d6519593




There u have it.. 10+ weeks....not 10 weeks..10 weeks is for non venom cables..i know as i am waiting for a second black widow also for a while now . 10+ can also mean 14 weeks or more..but am sure frank will sort it out with u..but owning one cable already i know its worth the wait...


----------



## Kalmooso

I have been waiting for my cable 16 weeks now and it was supposed to be 6-7 weeks. So chill out


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> There u have it.. 10+ weeks....not 10 weeks..10 weeks is for non venom cables..i know as i am waiting for a second black widow also for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Everyone does have a right to be upset mate, all of my orders from awhile ago have been delayed, severely delayed. Many have waited over twice what i originally estimated and have been extremely patient.
   
  The cables might be worth the wait, but it does not excuse the fact, that the customer has been waiting much longer then they were originally told.
   
  I am honestly working 24/7 some days, and trying to clear up as much of the backlog as i can.
   
  As i said previously, if there is anyone who cannot wait, i would be more then happy to issue a full refund.  I am not in the habit of holding peoples money, or making excuses as to why it cannot be refunded.  The only time i might ask someone to hold on, is if the cable was a custom order/length and i have already started production.


----------



## zardon

I know it is no consolation for people who are waiting but Frank really is a hard worker. Ive known him a long time now and sometimes he barely sleeps.

 The sad thing is (well its good too), the popularity of his cables is incredible, due to the great build quality and bargain pricing. I knew they would get really popular over time. Getting someone in to help him is the best move he could make, but he would need to make sure the cable build quality wasn't compromised.
   
  Really great bunch of people in this thread who are very understanding. Fantastic community over here.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Really great bunch of people in this thread who are very understanding. Fantastic community over here.
[/quote]

U mean me right?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Really great bunch of people in this thread who are very understanding. Fantastic community over here.


 
 U mean me right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]

  No question about it!


----------



## handynasty

As told Frank when I made the order. I don't mind the wait but a simple reply will make everything easier. Any idea how much longer it would be? The reason I panic'ed because the ebay reply message said you will be out of the office until end of year and a week without reply made me nervous. Thanks everyone for the help and Frank for the update.


----------



## hifimanrookie

handynasty said:


> As told Frank when I made the order. I don't mind the wait but a simple reply will make everything easier. Any idea how much longer it would be? The reason I panic'ed because the ebay reply message said you will be out of the office until end of year and a week without reply made me nervous. Thanks everyone for the help and Frank for the update.



No worries my friend..we are all on the same waiting boat..we all are longing to get our greedy hands on the cables we ordered..but believe me..his cables are stunning and sound far beyond their pricepoint...and he is very trustfull to deal with! 

by the way..am going to order my new custommade amp in a few weeks time which will then be delivered in november (if all goes as expected in 32-34 weeks)..and then i will order and start stalking frank again for a one off version of his copper venom then...so frank..be prepared!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Maybe if yours take a year you could rename them the Toxic Anniversary cables!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Maybe if yours take a year you could rename them the Toxic Anniversary cables!


 





 I love you guys.


----------



## LT1960

Hi Frank,
   
  You have had a PM and a email regarding the AKG k702 stock cable and repair to the Silver Poison.


----------



## RubyTiger

I hope everyone get's their magic cable's soon. Sorry, I spoke out...


----------



## singleended58

I was in the same situation like first timer. Since I got my White Widow and burned it in I am thinking it was worth to wait for more than 2 months. Be patient!!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

I will take care of most of the messages now, will take me a good few hours to reply to all of them, so some might be tomorrow.
   
  Anyone here attending the London meet tomorrow, i will be there with my son and a few cables. I will only stay for a couple of hours, as i need to get back to work.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I will take care of most of the messages now, will take me a good few hours to reply to all of them, so some might be tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone here attending the London meet tomorrow, i will be there with my son and a few cables. I will only stay for a couple of hours, as i need to get back to work.


 
  If you could, please just reply to my PM to confirm my payment and let me know an ETA for the loose wire I ordered. Have fun at the meet up tomorrow


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> If you could, please just reply to my PM to confirm my payment and let me know an ETA for the loose wire I ordered. Have fun at the meet up tomorrow


 
  Wire went out today, up to the postal service now.
   
  Thanks for the payment.
   
   
 Quote: 





> *zardon*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Allan, it has always been a pleasure dealing with you mate and trying out all the headphones i recabled for you, especially those R10's.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Wire went out today, up to the postal service now.
> 
> Thanks for the payment.


 
  You rock man, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just finished replying to most of the messages, emails, PM's and eBay. If you did not get a reply, please send it again. 
   
*Introductory pricing for the "Virus" end after today.*


----------



## ChrisSC

I just want to say that Frank has been extremely responsive and great with communication with me.  No doubt I caught him at a good time, but still I'm a very happy customer, and sure that he tries his hardest to make everyone happy.  I'll be an even happier customer when I'm using his new Virus cables I bought to put music in my earholes!


----------



## radiojam

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> I'll be an even happier customer when I'm using his new Virus cables I bought to put music in my earholes!


 
   
  I find those to be the best holes in which to place music.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





radiojam said:


> I find those to be the best holes in which to place music.


 
  Agreed. Less of an echo than the other option.


----------



## nigeljames

My 3 balanced Silver Widow cables for my HE6. LCD2.2 & HD800 arrived today. Thanks Frank.
  Look superb, as expected. Will give impressions in due course.
   
  I would put a picture up, I know how people seem to like pictures but I can't find my bloody camera!


----------



## maguire

Frank, Its great that you have some time out with your son...........Get a bit of fresh air.......We all know how much work you put in.
  Your Cables are worth waiting for...............AS everyone who receives them will find out.......Quality is worth the wait......................


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just got back from the meet, was awesome to meet some of you guys and Jude.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





handynasty said:


> As told Frank when I made the order. I don't mind the wait but a simple reply will make everything easier. Any idea how much longer it would be? The reason I panic'ed because the ebay reply message said you will be out of the office until end of year and a week without reply made me nervous. Thanks everyone for the help and Frank for the update.


 
  Sorry about that, i put the out of office reply to message up, with a note to tell people, that replies might take a few days.
   
  I have sent you a couple of messages but not received a reply yet, would be great if you could reply, so we can sort out the wait time or refund.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Frank, Its great that you have some time out with your son...........Get a bit of fresh air.......We all know how much work you put in.
> Your Cables are worth waiting for...............AS everyone who receives them will find out.......Quality is worth the wait......................


 
  Thanks Stan, it was nice to take a few hours out.
   
  Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> My 3 balanced Silver Widow cables for my HE6. LCD2.2 & HD800 arrived today. Thanks Frank.
> Look superb, as expected. Will give impressions in due course.
> 
> I would put a picture up, I know how people seem to like pictures but I can't find my bloody camera!


 
  That's great, sorry for the long wat and looking forward to your thoughts and pictures.
   
  Quote: 





chrissc said:


> I just want to say that Frank has been extremely responsive and great with communication with me.  No doubt I caught him at a good time, but still I'm a very happy customer, and sure that he tries his hardest to make everyone happy.  I'll be an even happier customer when I'm using his new Virus cables I bought to put music in my earholes!


 
  Thanks. You did get me at a good time, as i was replying to all the messages at the time. I do try to reply to messages as quick as possible, but it's been hectic recently.


----------



## negura

Frank it was really great meeting you today. It so happened Frank's table was very conveniently next to mine with all his cables readily available to just pick and listen to. While this was clearly in meet conditions, it was a great chance to compare a few them. 
   
  Copy/paste from my post in another thread:
What an amazing day! Well worth the anticipation.
  
 I've got so many impressions regarding everything ranging from HE90, HDVD800, discussion with Axel Grell (really great guy and profesionally) *to various Toxic Cables (Audeze/HD800 ones), the latter of which I've spent a really good amount of time with today. I've taken plenty of notes on my laptop and plenty of pictures.*
  
 It was really great to meet everyone today, and this IS a really amazing community, from the organizers, members to the vendors.
  
   
 Will get some food and once I get the chance start sorting through my stuff ...


----------



## Somnambulist

Nice to meet you today Frank, enjoyed my time with the Silver Poison.
   
  Also, check the impressions thread:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/661573/london-head-fi-meet-april-2013#post_9389137
   
  Vid in the first post, about 4:35 - Axel checking out your handiwork.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Nice to meet you today Frank, enjoyed my time with the Silver Poison.
> 
> Also, check the impressions thread:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/661573/london-head-fi-meet-april-2013#post_9389137
> ...


 
   
  That's indeed Axel Grell from Sennheiser listening to the HD800s and he's heard two of Frank's cables at my table (I'm the other guy). The cables were the Black Widow, Silver Widow and stock cables. The setup was USB -> Burson Conductor -> HD800s. A very transparent setup I think. What's not in the video, Axel did seem to transcend into another dimension while doing his critical listening.   As we all came to find, and that's including the non-cable believers today, yes there is a noticeable difference and clear improvements.
   
  Right next to my table, but not in the video, was Toxic's table with all the goodies.
   
_Later update:_
  Once I get to go through my notes, I may expand in a new post with my brief impressions regarding various cables. One thing I can already confirm is that compared to stock cables, whatever your Toxic Cables choice may be, you can't go wrong, and it's well worth it. From there it's personal preferences and I am glad I had the chance to do a bit of a comparison.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Nice to meet you today Frank, enjoyed my time with the Silver Poison.
> 
> Also, check the impressions thread:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/661573/london-head-fi-meet-april-2013#post_9389137
> ...


 
*Awesome, what better endorsement then having Sennheiser's high-end product manager telling the world my cables do make a good difference. *




   
  Was great to meet all you guys today also, and put faces to the names. Have to say, this was an amazing day out, i think my son listened to more headphones then i did.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *Awesome, what better endorsement then having Sennheiser's high-end product manager telling the world my cables do make a good difference.*


 
  Lol, maybe they'll employ you to make cables for them.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Lol, maybe they'll employ you to make cables for them.


 
  I don't think they will be as patient as you guys.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I don't think they will be as patient as you guys.


 
  Not so patient now when I'm waiting for my Miracles. My cable has just been sitting there doing nothing for a month. Itching to try it out.


----------



## lightningfarron

It seems Frank gonna received alot of new order


----------



## negura

Look what I found on my camera:
   
  Them goodies:

   

   
   
  Light Side vs Dark Side:

   
  Axel Grell from Senn:

   
  Bonus pic:


----------



## RubyTiger

How many hours do the Silver Poison need for break-in? They're pretty bright right now.


----------



## Darkbeat

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> How many hours do the Silver Poison need for break-in? They're pretty bright right now.


 
   
  They do be, to begin with. I was getting sibilance on LCD-2s of all things.
   
  Don't remember how long it took to mellow in my case, but I can't imagine it was much longer than 20 hours of listening. Frank does burn them in a bit before sending them out, so I have a feeling a lot of it is just your ears getting used to the extra air and speed that the cable conveys.


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


rubytiger said:


> How many hours do the Silver Poison need for break-in? They're pretty bright right now.




If uhave a bright phone urself they wont darken up..if thats whatu mean...but they will get more soft sounding in time..around the 100 hours mark..if u feel ur phone sounds bright u maybe would have tried a black widow? Imho ofcourse.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Unfortunately, i don't burn in cables before sending them out currently, unless requested. The cable should settle down after 20-30 hours of use.


----------



## RubyTiger

Thank's for the reply's. No prior burn in before. I believe this cable green as they come.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> Thank's for the reply's. No prior burn in before. I believe this cable green as they come.


----------



## RubyTiger

Green = Still wet behind the ear's.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Also, means never used before.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *Awesome, what better endorsement then having Sennheiser's high-end product manager telling the world my cables do make a good difference. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Good job Frank. Axel hearing good differences with your cables is very important milestone for all of the cable believers out there


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> Green = Still wet behind the ear's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Run them in for awhile and be sure to let us all know what you think.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Received my new, one of a kind leather CanCans last week, i have to say, these look amazing.
   
www.klutzdesign.com
   
   
 
   
  Made this 2 wire Silver Widow to try, on the suggestion of KenMan, think it turned out quite nice.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Received my new, one of a kind leather CanCans last week, i have to say, these look amazing.
> 
> www.klutzdesign.com
> 
> ...


 
  That looks sick......is that memory wire?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> That looks sick......is that memory wire?


 
  Yes, that's memory wire, but a one off, i don't offer cables with memory wire.


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank ygpm


----------



## CraftyClown

I've just joined the queue for one of Frank's silver widow cables for my HD650s. The next 3 months are going to be the longest of my life now, waiting for these babies to be made. As a wise man once said "Good things come to those who wait"


----------



## Taliesin

What cables do you recomend for the HD800 i want the darkest of the toxic cables, is there one that will reduce the treble slightly and make it sound a bit rich with a hint more bass.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





taliesin said:


> What cables do you recomend for the HD800 i want the darkest of the toxic cables, is there one that will reduce the treble slightly and make it sound a bit rich with a hint more bass.


 
   
  Any of the copper ones.


----------



## hifimanrookie

taliesin said:


> What cables do you recomend for the HD800 i want the darkest of the toxic cables, is there one that will reduce the treble slightly and make it sound a bit rich with a hint more bass.




Black widow 22awg or the copper venom (as far i knowthe latter is on hold for nowby frank..but u can ask him)


----------



## zardon

Quote: 





taliesin said:


> What cables do you recomend for the HD800 i want the darkest of the toxic cables, is there one that will reduce the treble slightly and make it sound a bit rich with a hint more bass.


 

 As others have said, a quality copper cable will cure most of your HD800 ills. do not put silver near those headphones. They are already extremely detailed and Frank can steer you in the right direction with a good copper cable to smooth out the high end and increase low frequency response.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Here's some eye candy.*
   
*Audez'e Silver Widow with two tone French Silk. This is the standard wire with PE insulation, sleeved in Silk. I also have the Silver Widow in ultra flexible form, with no PE and just bare wire, sleeved in French Silk.*
   

   

   

   
*HiFiMAN 8 Wire 22AWG Black Widow. Fully sleeved and shielded, with separate cables for left and right channels.*
*Made this, just to see if i could do it, as i never done a 8 wire HE cable with such thick wires.*
   
   
  
   

   
*HiFiMAN HE-6 Hardwired*
   
   

   
*Sennheiser HD-25/Amperior White Widow*


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Impressive.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> [COLOR=000080]*Here's some eye candy.*[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=000080]*Audez'e Silver Widow with two tone French Silk. This is the standard wire with PE insulation, sleeved in Silk. I also have the Silver Widow in ultra flexible form, with no PE and just bare wire, sleeved in French Silk.*[/COLOR]
> 
> ...




My god..could it be? ....am almost crying..is that my black widow 22awg for my beloved he500? My god..if so....my god..its heavenly!!! Its a piece of art!! Am getting emotional now...i mean..deep inside i hope its mine..mine..mine... . Frank...ur a artist..maybe one of the best in ur area..am honoured to know u..i mean it... U have a customer for life..  

be prepared to up this for my next order in november/december when my new amp/dac comes in..so be very afraid..as u have put the bar very very very very high for urself!!! Am sooooo speechless!!!!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> My god..could it be? ....am almost crying..is that my cable for my beloved he500? My god..if so....my god..its heavenly!!! Am getting emotional now...i mean..deep inside i hope its mine..mine..mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks.
  Yes, it's yours, but your adapter is still left and there are still people before you, so will ship in couple weeks. I made the cable, to make sure i could actually do it.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Thanks.
> Yes, it's yours, but your adapter is still left and there are still people before you, so will ship in couple weeks. I made the cable, to make sure i could actually do it.



Dont u worry.seeing the cable in the flesh..even on a pic..made me smile like a kid..i can wait...did i already say ur the master of cable making in my eyes at this moment?...with my cable u showed everyone now ur a magician with cables...

 Thanks... May i ask what cable u will be using for the adapter..4 wire or also 8 wire? My god..u made my day... After this horrible weekend.. Did i say thank u already?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Adapter will be 8 wire also as requested, but will not be sleeved, just bare wire.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Adapter will be 8 wire also as requested, but will not be sleeved, just bare wire.



I wanna kiss u now  on the cheek ofcourse..thats what gratefull portuguese men do


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I wanna kiss u now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Good thing i'm british then.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Good thing i'm british then.


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





zardon said:


> *As others have said, a quality copper cable will cure most of your HD800 ills. do not put silver near those headphones.* They are already extremely detailed and Frank can steer you in the right direction with a good copper cable to smooth out the high end and increase low frequency response.


 
   
  I have been using my new balanced silver widow with my HD800's for the last few days. Very smooth & extended highs and powerful, deep impactful bass. No smoothing of treble or low frequency boost needed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  If you have no issues with the quantity of bass or the quality of treble with the HD800's then you don't need to avoid a high quality silver or silver/gold cable.


----------



## hifimanrookie

nigeljames said:


> I have been using my new balanced silver widow with my HD800's for the last few days. Very smooth & extended highs and powerful, deep impactful bass. No smoothing of treble or low frequency boost needed. :wink_face:
> 
> If you have no issues with the quantity of bass or the quality of treble with the HD800's then you don't need to avoid a high quality silver or silver/gold cable.



It ofcourse also depends on the rest of ur rig if a silver cable will sound to bright...

but in the end..its a personal taste...for some ears bright is right...


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> I have been using my new balanced silver widow with my HD800's for the last few days. Very smooth & extended highs and powerful, deep impactful bass. No smoothing of treble or low frequency boost needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Silver/Gold is the point. I have two types of Silver/Gold-cables in my rig, and what they do is this: more detail, less harshness! Seems contradictory, but works very well for me.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *Here's some eye candy.*
> 
> *Sennheiser HD-25/Amperior White Widow*


 
   
  Dear goddess of everything audiophile, toxic & sexy, But daymn that cable looks better than I imagined, And I imagined something pretty special!!!
  I thought my IE8 Silver Poison was amazing, but this....
  Frank you're a genius, artist & generous man. 
  And I still have 3 or 4 cables to come. 
  Seriously chuffed right now! Once its all paired up its gonna look pretty damn awesome let alone sound epic!
  For anyone waiting still, This and the others show Franks commitment to what he does!
  This was a prize and thus a free cable yet its still had every ounce of blood sweat & tears 
  lovingly thrown at it. Well worth the wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I may have other cables too but Toxic Cables is a company that demands respect imo.
  there's just something in the quality that has an edge over the rest ( Of what I own at least )
   
  I can say with confidence you've most definately gained another regular and faithful customer mate


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Silver/Gold is the point. I have types of Silver/Gold-cables in my rig, and what they do is this: more detail, less harshness! Seems contradictory, but works very well for me.


 
  Agreed. I have a Venom usb cable, Siltech silver/gold interconnects and a 8 wire silver poison on my LCD-2s. All the detail, super smooth and none of the shouty and hard mids I have had with lesser silver cables in years gone by.


----------



## EraserXIV

Sorry if this was covered earlier in the thread but I can't seem to find the answer with the search function.
   
  What is the difference between the Silver Poison and the Silver Widow?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





eraserxiv said:


> Sorry if this was covered earlier in the thread but I can't seem to find the answer with the search function.
> 
> What is the difference between the Silver Poison and the Silver Widow?


 
  Here you go...
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/641166/toxic-cables-silver-widow-headphone-cable-review


----------



## longbowbbs

Frank you have a PM.....


----------



## Darkbeat

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Nice to meet you today Frank, enjoyed my time with the Silver Poison.
> 
> Also, check the impressions thread:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/661573/london-head-fi-meet-april-2013#post_9389137
> ...


 
   
  Uh, I don't see it, am I missing something here?


----------



## smial1966

It was there earlier but has now mysteriously vanished, how very strange!

Cheers,
Andy.



darkbeat said:


> Uh, I don't see it, am I missing something here?


----------



## negura

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> It was there earlier but has now mysteriously vanished, how very strange!
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy.


 
   
  Funny that... Will they come for me ne


----------



## dan.gheorghe

And that was the last anyone's heard  from negura )


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darkbeat said:


> Uh, I don't see it, am I missing something here?


 
  It seems to have vanished.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was contacted yesterday and today by the organizer regarding a fee for those clips, first i heard of this.  Unfortunately i have had to decline.
   
  It's up to the organizer who recorded it, what they do with their video, so not much can be said.
   
  Who needs a headphone manufacturer complimenting my cables when i have all you guys to do it.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> It seems to have vanished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A fee for being filmed??? Am i missing something here??


----------



## Paul Graham

Christmas came today via Toxic Cables!
  Frank, It's not the solo, Its my Classic 80gb, 
  All is good now, Anyway, On with my first batch of my order that came this afternoon...
   
  Beware 31 i ages


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> It seems to have vanished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  oook...didn't see that coming. Well that is not quite right from my perspective, but hey...we all know the quality of your cables


----------



## smial1966

In my opinion the alleged solicitation of goods or fees for personal gain is unconscionable in this context. As organising head-fi meets and posting impressions is a labour of love and not something done for profit. 

Good on Frank for standing firm and refusing to gift this guy a cable. 

Cheers,
Andy.

P.S. For those of you unaware of Franks generosity, as the organiser of the 2012 UK Head-Fi Meet I can personally attest that he donated over £1,000 of audio kit to the charity raffle. 




toxic cables said:


> It seems to have vanished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Christmas came today via Toxic Cables!
> Frank, It's not the solo, Its my Classic 80gb,
> All is good now, Anyway, On with my first batch of my order that came this afternoon...
> 
> ...


 
   
  Woohoo!! Party at Paul's house!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Woohoo!! Party at Paul's house!


 
   
  Haha indeed mate  
  I feel like Ive joined the mens club now with this lot lmao


----------



## hifimanrookie

paul graham said:


> Haha indeed mate
> I feel like Ive joined the mens club now with this lot lmao



Congrats mate!!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Congrats mate!!


 
   
  Cheers bud!!
  The Solo really does make a huge improvement to iDevices doesn't it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And don't get me started on the White Widow for my HD25's yet,
  I mean, I've only listened to it half balanced and with zero burn-in 
  clocked in so far, However Im already slightly blown away! 
   
  The Silver Poison is a superb re-cable for the IE8's and it sounds epic now its had time to burn in and settle,
  So it only seems awesome that the White Widow already sounds on par with the burnt in SP without any burn-in.
  The Boomslang I haven't had a proper run with yet, Just a few tracks on Audirvana, Mind you it does really well as a desktop DAC.
  Sounded pretty good so far.
   
  Paul


----------



## longbowbbs

I have the Black Widow 22awg on order for the HD800's and I sent the SW's in for balanced and HD800 termination too!


----------



## Paul Graham

Sounds good mate! Keep us posted


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


longbowbbs said:


> I have the Black Widow 22awg on order for the HD800's and I sent the SW's in for balanced and HD800 termination too!




U wont regret ur choice for the black widow 22awg my friend...they sound heavenly on my he500... And my new black widow is also ready now..they look sexy on the pics..


----------



## longbowbbs

I will now forget I ordered them and get back to everything else...Another custom item to wait on....I love Head-Fi!


----------



## negura

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I will now forget I ordered them and get back to everything else...Another custom item to wait on....I love Head-Fi!


 
   
  That's probably sane advice on any custom items. As long as you have a few on order so they come in somewhat regularly.  I just had a look and I am now on the 4th page of a certain amplifier.
   
  Enjoying my Silver Widows with the LCD-3s right now... well worth the wait. What's the usual burn-in time with this cable and was it noticeable to anyone? I loved it from day one, but IF it gets even better, I don't mind.


----------



## maguire

Paul .....You look like a big kid at a Candy Store...........You lucky lucky .........well you know the rest...aka Monty Python LOB....


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





negura said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I was pleasantly surprised that my Taboo came in about a month faster than expected. I hope you have the same experience with that. I found that the Widows were great right out of the post. They settled into their happy place for me at around 50 hours but I have had cables take a couple of hundred to be fully burned in. YMMV. The results were a final smoothing of treble. I am slumming with Silver Poison's now as I sent the Silver Widows back in the be re-terminated for Balanced HD800 use.


----------



## Paul Graham

Single Ended Silver Poison & Balanced White Widow side by side -


----------



## hifimanrookie

Lucky basterd


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Lucky basterd


 
  Patient person...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Single Ended Silver Poison & Balanced White Widow side by side -


 
  I am disappointed, what's that mini to mini, and i thought you would be faithful.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Patient person...


 
   
  Confused person...


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Custom cables take awhile....


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I am disappointed, what's that mini to mini, and i thought you would be faithful.


 
   
  That mini to mini is a no name flat braided uber super duper cable that cost £2.00 off ebay lmao!
  And I'll be honest and say my Nordost Odin j to j isn't all that great, Definately not worth the 65 quid I payed for it.
  I am faithful Frank, Ok I have a few non toxic cables, And my missus just ordered me a few FAW cables for my birthday as she cant afford any more. bless her.
   
  However I guarantee I will order more things from you this year, AKA HifiMan HE400's with a balanced cable to go with, A D-Zero & 
  Im not sure what else yet. Depends what I can afford like. Maybe a DX100???
   
  If you want to send me a mini to mini of course you can do and I'll write a sparkling review on it for free nudge nudge wink wink........ Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  p.s. And where is my reply pm Mr Toxic???


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Custom cables take awhile....


 
  Toxic Cables Custom cables confuse concerned customers???


----------



## CraftyClown

Evening chaps. I'm still awaiting my first Toxic cable, the silver widow for my HD 650s, (very fooking excited!) but in the mean time I'm curious about possibly getting a cable for my Heir audio Tzar 350 IEMs.
   
  They are flat and incredibly detailed with a bit of a spike in treble around the 8khz mark, making them seem a bit bright with some material.
   
  Is anyone here using a Toxic cable with the Tzars or anything with a similar signature? I was wondering if something like the black widow might be a good call?
   
  Totally open to suggestions


----------



## hifimanrookie

Frank...i have a question which is a bit offtopic.. Am hearing rumors about hifiman working on a new top model for end of this year/beginning next year to be introduced... Can u shine a light on that as being a hifiman dealer? Thanks...


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Frank...i have a question which is a bit offtopic.. Am hearing rumors about hifiman working on a new top model for end of this year/beginning next year to be introduced... Can u shine a light on that as being a hifiman dealer? Thanks...


 
   
  Now Im INTRIGUED!!!
  Man I wish I could get a pair of HE400's on loan until I get my own. Need to see If I really do like them...


----------



## hifimanrookie

paul graham said:


> Now Im INTRIGUED!!!
> Man I wish I could get a pair of HE400's on loan until I get my own. Need to see If I really do like them...



I had a pair..Tip..try the he500 instead..( The he400 is a bit to bright and agressive imho)..Especially with ur balanced rig...(does it have around 1watt output?) U will love those..very balanced sound! but oops..then u have to get a new cable again.. A black widow


----------



## Paul Graham

I would if I could find someone to loan me some.
  How much are they retail anyway???


----------



## hifimanrookie

paul graham said:


> I would if I could find someone to loan me some.
> How much are they retail anyway???



Depends where u live mate...here on european mainland they are 699 euros...in uk they are 699gbp in usa they are 699usd as far i know...

tip: listen to a pair in oktober for a while (mine for example) and then wait a few months...i expect that when the new hifiman models come out, lots of wellcared for he500/he6's will be available secondhand at very affordable prices..


----------



## Paul Graham

Ok thanks for the advice mate, Looks like a set of T70p's are on the cards for me for now then for my birthday lol, 
  I've wanted a pair of T70's for ages anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And of course, A Toxic Re-Cable to boot. 
  Any ideas on what cable to run with on the T70's people???
   
  I still want a pair of HiFiman's, But I'll wait until Christmas...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Frank...i have a question which is a bit offtopic.. Am hearing rumors about hifiman working on a new top model for end of this year/beginning next year to be introduced... Can u shine a light on that as being a hifiman dealer? Thanks...


 
  No idea, i don't have the time to follow these things.


----------



## jrprana

hifimanrookie said:


> Depends where u live mate...here on european mainland they are 699 euros...in uk they are 699gbp in usa they are 699usd as far i know...




Buy it in Japan then. It should be 699jpy


----------



## hifimanrookie

jrprana said:


> Buy it in Japan then. It should be 699jpy



If only that would be true


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Depends where u live mate...here on european mainland they are 699 euros...in uk they are 699gbp in usa they are 699usd as far i know...
> 
> tip: listen to a pair in oktober for a while (mine for example) and then wait a few months...i expect that when the new hifiman models come out, lots of wellcared for he500/he6's will be available secondhand at very affordable prices..


 
  Here in the UK, you get a Free Toxic Cables custom cable with a pair.


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Evening chaps. I'm still awaiting my first Toxic cable, the silver widow for my HD 650s, (very fooking excited!) but in the mean time I'm curious about possibly getting a cable for my Heir audio Tzar 350 IEMs.
> 
> They are flat and incredibly detailed with a bit of a spike in treble around the 8khz mark, making them seem a bit bright with some material.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Any suggestions Frank?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I heard the distributor has good connections....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Any suggestions Frank?


 
  I was waiting to see if others made recommendations first 
   
  I would suggest the Scorpion, or the new Virus.
   
  If anyone wanted Scorpion, i actually have a few ready to ship


----------



## CraftyClown

The Scorpion is ready to ship. That makes it even more tempting 
   
  That's pure copper, yes? How does that tend to affect the sound?


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Here in the UK, you get a Free Toxic Cables custom cable with a pair.




Big oops..i completely forgot about that one..my bad!! 

So if u would do some quick calculations..best deal would be a he500 with a toxic cable already included as the standard cable is rubbish imho...in other words..u would still have to invest extra for an aftermarket cable on top of the he500 price..

so the price frank sells them for is very very very good! Maybe even better then the 699 euro on the mainland..

for european people buying from out of europe can be a nightmare financially if u consider postage and those scumbags of customs (here in the netherlands they calculate 30-35% extra for taxes and handling on top ofthe total price :mad: ..

ps..the total price includes the postage itself  

so a 699 usd phone can turn out very expensive in the end if u buy them from out of europe..thats my experience anyway with nos tubes and some other audio related stuff from the states. Wish it was differently!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> The Scorpion is ready to ship. That makes it even more tempting
> 
> That's pure copper, yes? How does that tend to affect the sound?


 
  Sorry dude, i never comment of the differences you can expect with my cables.
   
  Yes, it's pure 7N OCC Cryo copper. It's very popular with customers looking for IEM cables, especially customers in Singapore, as the Scorpion has had some very good feedback on forums there, which i am not allowed to post links of here.


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sorry dude, i never comment of the differences you can expect with my cables.
> 
> Yes, it's pure 7N OCC Cryo copper. It's very popular with customers looking for IEM cables, especially customers in Singapore, as the Scorpion has had some very good feedback on forums there, which i am not allowed to post links of here.


 
   
  That's fair enough Frank. I just pm'd you, so you can ignore that. Have you got a Scorpion ready to head out the door then?


----------



## KimChee

Scorpion improves the deep bass quantity,quality and cleans up the spectrum while adding depth and width to the SS.


----------



## hifimanrookie

craftyclown said:


> That's fair enough Frank. I just pm'd you, so you can ignore that. Have you got a Scorpion ready to head out the door then?




A step up in copper would be the black widow 22awg


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> A step up in copper would be the black widow 22awg


 
  IEM cable not available with those.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I just ordered the Black Widow in 24awg with Black and Red French Silk sleeving....My HD800's are wanting a new playmate!


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> IEM cable not available with those.



Lucky me then that i have a hifiman phone then 

By the way i sent u a mail with a question.


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sorry dude, i never comment of the differences you can expect with my cables.
> 
> Yes, it's pure 7N OCC Cryo copper. It's very popular with customers looking for IEM cables, especially customers in Singapore, as the Scorpion has had some very good feedback on forums there, which i am not allowed to post links of here.


 
   
  As a Singaporean, I can attest to that


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





cryok95 said:


> As a Singaporean, I can attest to that


 
   
  Yep, I can see it's had some cracking feed back 
   
  Payment sent Frank. PM'd you earlier
   
  Thanks again mate


----------



## iamdacow

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sorry dude, i never comment of the differences you can expect with my cables.
> 
> Yes, it's pure 7N OCC Cryo copper. It's very popular with customers looking for IEM cables, especially customers in Singapore, as the Scorpion has had some very good feedback on forums there, which i am not allowed to post links of here.


 

 +1 to the silver poison  lets not forget about it, share the love haha


----------



## third_eye

Whats the current wait time for a Silver Poison (for HE500)? And, are the ebay cables available immediately?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> Whats the current wait time for a Silver Poison (for HE500)? And, are the ebay cables available immediately?


 
  All my headphone cables have a 12+ week wait time, including eBay.


----------



## nigeljames

I thought I would post pics of my new Silver Widows now that I finally found my camera and USB cable!
   
  I know how people like to get kinky with pictures


----------



## Toxic Cables

Awesome, a whole family of Silver Widows.


----------



## Paul Graham

And another Silver Poison!
  Lot of Love for Silver Poison going on today across the forums.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Silver Poison Digital LOD. Thanks Frank


----------



## Paul Graham

And now with official Toxic Cables Silver Poison Shrink at my request!
  Thank you Frank


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> And now with official Toxic Cables Silver Poison Shrink at my request!
> Thank you Frank


 
  Happy to help mate. Your cable, so you can have it however you like.
   
  Although, i will need to invoice you for another £20 for the extra work.


----------



## Paul Graham

£20 for a bit of heat shrink, Honestly whats this world coming too ??? LOL


----------



## Darkbeat

Well lookie what we have here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   

   

   
  Early impressions;
   
  I gotta say guys, I think Frank has nailed it this time. I was expecting a good few days to get a handle on some kind of sound signature, but the Virus isn't so subtle. The first thing that leaps out at you is presentation, the soundstaging is seemingly vast and brings a noticeable improvement on coherence, microdetail, instrument separation and placement. Depth is on par with the Silver Poison, width improved a fraction at most, but the difference in height is night and day. 
   
  All in all, it appears less bright than the SP, the upper mids don't seem to be pushed as far forward and is as a result less "in your face". In general it's a more neutral cable, outside the bass that is, which hits a new level of impact and throws in gobs of rumble, me likey. If not for the slight bass emphasis, I'd say the SP is more exciting, more attention grabbing at first listen, but also more fatiguing. The Virus takes the Goldilocks approach to mids and treble, sounding just right to my ears, neither forward nor recessed nor even slightly rolled off just very smooth, yummy and detailed. The sound tows the line almost perfectly between dynamic with bass to hell & back and rigidly accurate. 
   
  Cable itself is gorgeous, my bad photography really doesn't do it justice lol. 
   
  Will be a bit longer before I can review this thing, but suffice it to say I'm _very_ impressed. Will answer questions if you guys have any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
_EDIT: spelling_


----------



## noluckboi

Looks stunning! I'm getting a virus for my earsonic sm64 and I really can't wait for mine to come. Will share my impressions in due time.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





darkbeat said:


> Well lookie what we have here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Awesome mate, glad you like it and looking forward to the final review. I actually put about 60 hours on the cable before i sent it to you.


----------



## lightningfarron

Thanks for the impression Darkeat . I wanted to ask some question regarding the virus Do you find the virus treble to be slightly dark or its perfect? In your opinion which one is the better cable silver poison or virus?


----------



## Darkbeat

Quote: 





lightningfarron said:


> Thanks for the impression Darkeat . I wanted to ask some question regarding the virus Do you find the virus treble to be slightly dark or its perfect? In your opinion which one is the better cable silver poison or virus?


 
   
  It's definitely not dark. Treble is less rolled off than the Audeze stock cable and there's even a bit of sparkle there. I'd say it's quite a bit less bright than the Silver Poison though, but maybe closer to neutral on the whole. Everything feels quite smooth and easy on the ears, yet very detailed.
   
  As for which of the two is better, that'll depend on the headphone and the music you listen to. For what it's worth, I could see someone who listens to rock music preferring the Silver Poison and it makes a good fit with darker headphones. The Virus seems to play straight down the line, neutral with slight emphasis on bass, imaging/presentation and microdetail, it will be the cable that will appeal to the most people in the most situations IMO.


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





darkbeat said:


> It's definitely not dark. Treble is less rolled off than the Audeze stock cable and there's even a bit of sparkle there. I'd say it's quite a bit less bright than the Silver Poison, but maybe a little closer to neutral. Everything feels quite smooth and easy on the ears, yet very detailed.
> 
> As for which of the two is better, that'll depend on the headphone and the music you listen to. For what it's worth, I could see someone who listens to rock music preferring the Silver Poison and it makes a good fit with darker headphones. The Virus seems to play straight down the line, neutral with slight emphasis on bass, imaging/presentation and microdetail, it will be the cable that will appeal to the most people in the most situations IMO.


 
   
  Thanks. Im really excited to receive mine.


----------



## Staal

Damn.. You're away for a little while and suddenly there is 600+ new posts! 
   
  Did I miss anything?


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





staal said:


> Damn.. You're away for a little while and suddenly there is 600+ new posts!
> 
> Did I miss anything?


 
  You missed a few giveaways
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and there is a new hybrid cable.


----------



## Staal

A new hybrid cable? Oh dear.
   
  Shame about the giveaways, but as I've already been lucky enough to win a cable in one of Franks must-give-stuff-away crazes it's probably best that someone else got lucky this time.


----------



## Gengz

The new virus is very beautiful cable, but I miss it for the special price.


----------



## inter voice

In addition to my 18 AWG Scorpion I have just ordered from Frank a 6 ft Black Widow for my other HD 800


----------



## Somnambulist

I've got to get round to ordering something for my MG6 Pros... I know Frank thought a SP would be sufficient... can't decide on what to get though lol.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> I've got to get round to ordering something for my MG6 Pros... I know Frank thought a SP would be sufficient... can't decide on what to get though lol.


 
   
  Just remember that the value of Toxic Cables is really in their outstanding looks.....there is really no proof that they sound any better than any other cables out there!  Any percieved difference in sound is just personal opinion.  They do have a wow factor though just looking at them!  Most buy them for their looks!


----------



## Paul Graham

Well I for one do Not buy cables from Frank just for the 'looks' although they are beautiful!
  And like many of Franks other customers,
  I do notice a positive difference in sound over stock cables.
  If I didn't, I wouldn't buy them 
  I'm sure others will agree!!!
   
  The value is in both the looks AND most importantly sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But also Franks dedication to his passion and his commitment to his customers.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





cute said:


> Just remember that the value of Toxic Cables is really in their outstanding looks.....there is really no proof that they sound any better than any other cables out there!  Any percieved difference in sound is just personal opinion.  They do have a wow factor though just looking at them!  Most buy them for their looks!


 
   
  You're only partially correct. The sound improvements are immediate and noticeable. This has also been confirmed by very qualified sound engineers from Sennheiser at the last Head-Fi meet as you may read a few pages back and there's a clear difference in sound. If you don't hear it, lucky you, no need to invest in any cables from the SQ perspective.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





negura said:


> You're only partially correct. The sound improvements are immediate and noticeable. This has also been confirmed by very qualified sound engineers from Sennheiser at the last Head-Fi meet as you may read a few pages back and there's a clear difference in sound. If you don't hear it, lucky you, no need to invest in any cables from the SQ perspective.


 
   
  Can't argue with a highly qualified sound engineer! 
  Im a DJ myself, Used to play in clubs and went on tour for 4 years & used and got used to a vast variety in equipment.
  I like to think I have a good ear for these things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Personally I don't go by graphs, numbers or any of that stuff, I go by what I hear, And I notice a very definable difference in sound.
  My HD25's for example since they've been re-cabled with a White Widow, Still have the same great sound, However the edge has gone and 
  with that less fatigue, The bass is tighter which I like anyway and mids are less in your face, However the highs are still a touch bright but cleaner.
  All in all they've made my HD25's friendlier to my ears for longer periods of time.
  I also notice the differences between copper and silver cables and how they change the sound characteristics.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cute said:


> Just remember that the value of Toxic Cables is really in their outstanding looks.....there is really no proof that they sound any better than any other cables out there!  Any percieved difference in sound is just personal opinion.  They do have a wow factor though just looking at them!  Most buy them for their looks!


 
  
 *Funny that, look at the comment i found from yourself below, or don't you trust your own hearing. *




  
 I will also completely disagree, you will find that the majority of my customers, if not all, buy my cables for how they sound, not look and to date, i have not had anyone say that they could not hear a positive difference to what they were previously using. So when you say most buy them for their looks, what exactly do you base that figure on.
  
   
  Quote: 





cute said:


> I've made a Sennheiser cable for my Senn headphones out of toxic cables pure silver 1% gold wire for the signal, and toxic cables pure copper wire for the ground returns.  I have made cables from a lot of different materials, including Moon Audio Silver Dragon, Blue Dragon, Cardas 4 X 24 quad, DHC copper wire, Mogamin W2534 and W2893 quad cryoed, naviships spc, headphone lounge spc, and others, and I must say the hybrid cable I built myself with toxic cables pure silver 1%, and toxic cables pure copper *(both toxic wires 26ga), is the best that I have heard to date*.  So, I don't really know if building a cable with 4 wires all pure silver 1% gold is worth nearly double the cost.  No one so far has really chimed in as to the validity of this........one way or the other!


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





cute said:


> Just remember that the value of Toxic Cables is really in their outstanding looks.....there is really no proof that they sound any better than any other cables out there!  Any percieved difference in sound is just personal opinion.  They do have a wow factor though just looking at them!  Most buy them for their looks!


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





cute said:


> Just remember that the value of Toxic Cables is really in their outstanding looks.....there is really no proof that they sound any better than any other cables out there!  Any percieved difference in sound is just personal opinion.  They do have a wow factor though just looking at them!  Most buy them for their looks!


 
  Sorry mate, I can't agree with you.  I bought Toxic cable not because of its look but mainly on sound quality.  When I received my Scorpion 18 AWG pure copper cable it makes a lot of differences when compared with my Cardas cable costing £200. I have just ordered a Black Widow from Frank and if there is no difference why should I buy another one ?  if you cannot hear a difference it is most likely that your headphone amplifier or your headphone is not good enough.


----------



## Paul Graham

Looking at your profile Cute, Im sorry but why have a load of custom cables if you don't believe they make a difference???


----------



## cute

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Looking at your profile Cute, Im sorry but why have a load of custom cables if you don't believe they make a difference???


 
   
  That is the point in doing DIY cables for me, as they all are......I want to prove to myself which cables are really the best, and that they do sound different.  I have since sold more than half of what is listed in my profile because personally they didn't measure up.  I don't see comparisons on this thread, comparing other cables to Toxic Cables....only that they are better than stock offerings.  I am trying to generate some discussion of how the Toxic Cables compare to others that are available as after market cables.  For many, the latest cable that they have purchased is always the best....that could just be the hype train mentality!  DAC/amp should be upgraded first before cables, IMO, and I do have very capable DAC/amp, so trying to squeeze that last little bit with cables.  I think cable choice/sound is simply a personal opinion, we all do hear differently.  Frank never states an opinion on the sound of his cables, but claims his are best, I would like to hear more comparisons with the competition.  Toxic Cables no doubt have very good build quality, that's for sure, but sound is subjective!
   
  Paul, your impression of the White Widow a few posts back is exactly what headfi needs to hear.....and I agree 100% with what you said there, I have the same opinion of my silver plated copper type 2 litz cable, and notice the same difference in the same areas as you.  Not everyone would hear that the same way.  Wire that is available for DIY is better than ever before.....exciting times for the Audiophile!


----------



## Staal

Let's not bash cute for his view - it's quite a common one. I myself hear a difference, but that might very well be placebo although I doubt it. Quite a few somewhat "respected" head-fi members seem to hear a sonic difference between stock and aftermarket IEM cables and so do I. 
   
  @cute there's been several comparisons afaik. I did one between the "old" Toxic hybrid (8-wire one) and a Whiplash 8-wire hybrid.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Let me make a simple suggestion to you. If you are trying to start a discussion, with the sole purpose of how Toxic compares to other cables, then start another thread. This is a Toxic appreciation thread.
   
  If you check the forum,you will find that my cables have been compared to other brands, you yourself posted your findings when you  compared it to 6 of them in the post i quoted earlier.
   
  The reason many find their new purchase to be better is very obvious, because most do their research and usually upgrade to a better and not lesser product.
   
  I will suggest that if you wish to carry on, and try and promote other companies by posting their URL here (removed by mods after my report), that you do that elsewhere.  There is a right thing and wrong thing to do, you would not find me going on to threads for specific companies and posting the URL to their competitors on that thread.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Let me make a simple suggestion to you. If you are trying to start a discussion, with the sole purpose of how Toxic compares to other cables, then start another thread. This is a Toxic appreciation thread.
> 
> If you check the forum,you will find that my cables have been compared to other brands, you yourself posted your findings when you  compared it to 6 of them in the post i quoted earlier.
> 
> ...


 
  I agree with you Frank. This is Toxic cable appreciation thread and there is no point to just say something bad without ground.  This should be done in another discussion forum.  I will compare two products head to head before I can say which one is better or worse.  As I mentioned before I have compared your 18 AWG Scorpion with my Cardas and there is very noticeable improvement in sonic quality.  This is not an impression as my wife and my son who has a musical ears also confirmed that the Scorpion sounds better than Cardas.
  Later I will compare the Scorpion with my Oyaide cable and see which one is better.


----------



## Toxic Cables

If someone has something negative to say about a cable they have purchased from me, by all means they can post it here. But for someone who does not even own one of my cables (made the cables themselves) to come on here and start recommending other companies and posting those websites on this thread, is out of order, especially when this same person has clearly indicated on other threads that they have a grudge against Toxic Cables.


----------



## mwindham08

I have a grudge against toxic cables....
   
  Everyone else has theirs and I'm still waiting!!!
   
  Only another month and a half, give or take, so not too much longer


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





mwindham08 said:


> I have a grudge against toxic cables....
> 
> Everyone else has there's and I'm still waiting!!!
> 
> Only another month and a half, give or take, so not too much longer


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> If someone has something negative to say about a cable they have purchased from me, by all means they can post it here. But for someone who does not even own one of my cables (made the cables themselves) to come on here and start recommending other companies and posting those websites on this thread, is out of order, especially when this same person has clearly indicated on other threads that they have a grudge against Toxic Cables.


 
   
  Im totally with you on this one, Well You know it anyway lol!


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank & Cable Officionado's, I need some help please.
   
  Its related to a non Toxic Cable, However its not to do with competition etc , Well as I wouldnt do that to Frank,
  However I do need some advice about an existing cable, And where better to get that advice from but you lot??
   
  So if anyone has a moment I'ld really appreciate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/662845/nordost-odin-mini-to-mini-cable-the-real-thing-or-not


----------



## KimChee

Hey guys,
   
  This is a DIY Hybrid cable I made out of Toxic Cables Scorpion and Viper Wire. It's 26 awg, 8 strand, 4 feet.  I'm a huge fan of the Frank's occ copper wire, and this hyrbid is the best cable I have heard so far.  Scorpion has the best bass quantity and quality of any cable I've heard, good warmth and natural sound, with increases in depth, and clarity across the spectrum.  The occ spc gives me that bit more high frequency clarity without sounding too clean, even more soundstage, a bit more air, and clarity in the upper mids and treble.  I've only got about 50 hours on the cable and it's already starting to open up.  I'll definately use Toxic Cable wire for all my future projects.  I've gotten good advice from Frank regarding any cable questions, and he was kind enough to send me some extra wire at no cost at all.
   Cheers!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Great job, nicely made.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





cute said:


> That is the point in doing DIY cables for me, as they all are......I want to prove to myself which cables are really the best, and that they do sound different.  I have since sold more than half of what is listed in my profile because personally they didn't measure up.  I don't see comparisons on this thread, comparing other cables to Toxic Cables....only that they are better than stock offerings.  I am trying to generate some discussion of how the Toxic Cables compare to others that are available as after market cables.  For many, the latest cable that they have purchased is always the best....that could just be the hype train mentality!  DAC/amp should be upgraded first before cables, IMO, and I do have very capable DAC/amp, so trying to squeeze that last little bit with cables.  I think cable choice/sound is simply a personal opinion, we all do hear differently.  Frank never states an opinion on the sound of his cables, but claims his are best, I would like to hear more comparisons with the competition.  Toxic Cables no doubt have very good build quality, that's for sure, but sound is subjective!
> 
> Paul, your impression of the White Widow a few posts back is exactly what headfi needs to hear.....and I agree 100% with what you said there, I have the same opinion of my silver plated copper type 2 litz cable, and notice the same difference in the same areas as you.  Not everyone would hear that the same way.  Wire that is available for DIY is better than ever before.....exciting times for the Audiophile!


 
  I have been a cable swapper for over 20 years, ever since noticing the difference in sound when using different speaker cables. I have never been a passenger on the 'hype train'.
  Frank made me a custom usb cable, which other cable companies refused to take on, using the silver venom wire. That cable has turned out to be the best sounding usb cable i have had in my system. Detailed and relaxed at the same time but more than anything just plain musical. My other previous cables are Locus axis, Wywires, Revelation Audio Labs, and Artisan silver dream. All great cables but comfortably improved upon by the venom in my system.


----------



## maguire

Mush e keta.....Kimchee ........fantastic looking cable.......


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This is a DIY Hybrid cable I made out of Toxic Cables Scorpion and Viper Wire. It's 26 awg, 8 strand, 4 feet.  I'm a huge fan of the Frank's occ copper wire, and this hyrbid is the best cable I have heard so far.  Scorpion has the best bass quantity and quality of any cable I've heard, good warmth and natural sound, with increases in depth, and clarity across the spectrum.  The occ spc gives me that bit more high frequency clarity without sounding too clean, even more soundstage, a bit more air, and clarity in the upper mids and treble.  I've only got about 50 hours on the cable and it's already starting to open up.  I'll definately use Toxic Cable wire for all my future projects.  I've gotten good advice from Frank regarding any cable questions, and he was kind enough to send me some extra wire at no cost at all.
> Cheers!


 
  Very nice DIYing skills there. Looks awesome.


----------



## inter voice

I have received my Scorpion after more than two months’ waiting and now I have run the cable for more than 100 hrs and it is time to make a comparison to see how good or bad this cable would be.
   
  Yesterday I spent some time to compare the sonic differences between the three headphone cables that I have, i.e. Cardas cable, Oyaide  PCOCC-A cable and 18 AWG Copper Scorpion.  I did not test the stock HD 800 cable as I have never used it since I bought the headphones.
   
  As I have two pairs of HD 800s and it is therefore easy for me to carry out an AB test. What I did was to play different tracks of my favourite CDs for the first 20 seconds and listened to the SQ by plugging in the headphone one after the other and compared the details of the same track.
   
  I first compared Cardas and Oyaide and the winning cable would then be compared with Scorpion.  Between Cardas and Oyaide the performance was very similar and I could only hear very minor differences.  However Oyaide seems to be a bit warmer than Cardas which is to my favourite so I decided to compare Oyaide with Scorpion.
   
  On comparing the first track of my CD on the fist 20 seconds I could immediately hear a massive difference between the Oyaide and Scorpion which was to my great surprise.  I then run more than 30 tracks of the first 20 seconds in various CDs and the results were the same.  I then asked my wife and my son who have good music ears (as they both play piano) to judge and they also confirmed with what I had heard.
   
  In short the SQ of Scorpion is exceptionally clear and transparent with excellent sound-staging.  The music is with much more air and space.  I am not saying Cardas and Oyaide are low quality cables but after listening to Scorpion, in comparison I found Oyaide is veil and like listening music behind the curtain and the SQ is sometimes muddy.  I can confirm Scorpion gives very good presentation on high, low and mid range frequencies and I can listen to music for hours without any feeling of fatigue.  A lot of minor details that I did not notice before could also be heard.  As a whole I can only say the performance of Scorpion beats both Cardas and Oyaide for miles.  As to the cost Scorpion is the cheapest of all three.
   
  I have really no regret in buying Frank’s product from blind without audition.  A few months waiting is worthy if you really want to have an excellent product with good performance and workmanship.  This is the reason why I have just ordered a copper Black Window from Frank to replace the Oyaide cable on my other HD 800 though I was told the waiting time could be +12 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
   
   

   

   
  Remark: This is the link to show how I modified the Oyaide cable for HD 800:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/618464/the-very-first-oyaide-pcocc-a-headphone-cable-for-senn-hd800


----------



## lin0003

Gee, you must really like the HD800 to get 2 pairs!


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Gee, you must really like the HD800 to get 2 pairs!


 
  Yeah, I used 2 HD 800 in two different locations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I might try LCD-2 later.


----------



## vincentc

Hello everybody,
   
  I am new to this thread but I have been waiting a long time for my toxic cable (still 5 weeks to wait tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I am sure that the longer I wait the better it's going to be! 
   
  I tried to ask the question to Franck on eBay but you seems very busy with work, so I will try to get the answer from a fellow head-fier. Is it possible to get a balanced to 6mm interconnection? I would like to get a balanced amp in the future for my LCD2, but right now I cannot afford it, so I was wondering if I could get the balanced cable with an adapter (the all thing made at the toxic cable sauce of course)


----------



## nigeljames

I would assume Frank has made some before. Very simple to do, I even made one for myself.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





vincentc said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am new to this thread but I have been waiting a long time for my toxic cable (still 5 weeks to wait tho
> 
> ...


 
  Absolutely.


----------



## CraftyClown

Frank, would there be much of a quality loss having this kind of adapter in the chain? I'm wondering whether I should get something like this for my Silver Widow rather than having them re-terminated at a later date. If you think it might effect sq however, then I won't bother


----------



## vincentc

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Frank, would there be much of a quality loss having this kind of adapter in the chain? I'm wondering whether I should get something like this for my Silver Widow rather than having them re-terminated at a later date. If you think it might effect sq however, then I won't bother


 
  I would love to know that too!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Why would it have an influence on sound quality? If I understand correctly, Frank uses the same type of solder, the same high quality plugs and the same wire for these adaptors...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Frank, would there be much of a quality loss having this kind of adapter in the chain? I'm wondering whether I should get something like this for my Silver Widow rather than having them re-terminated at a later date. If you think it might effect sq however, then I won't bother


 
  I have read of people saying that it makes a noticible difference, personally i don't feel you would notice much, if any difference. Although i do tell customers to try and avoid adapters if possible, if your paying for an expensive silver cable, you don't really want a lot of copper pins in the signal path.
   
  You could also opt for an adapter system, like below. This is what i use, the mini XLR also have much smaller pins, which makes me feel better.


----------



## vincentc

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have read of people saying that it makes a noticible difference, personally i don't feel you would notice much, if any difference. Although i do tell customers to try and avoid adapters if possible, if your paying for an expensive silver cable, you don't really want a lot of copper pins in the signal path.
> 
> You could also opt for an adapter system, like below. This is what i use, the mini XLR also have much smaller pins, which makes me feel better.


 
   
  Could you please let me know how much this interconnections will cost? I can start with a XLR to 6mm right now and down the track get a XLR to balanced


----------



## Toxic Cables

I have noted the 1/4" jack on your order.


----------



## inter voice

Hi Frank,
   
  Since the performance of toxic cables have proved excellent and outstanding for headphones, I wonder if they will also perform the same when used as interconnects.  Have you any plans to launch interconnects using the same headphone cables ?


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Since the performance of toxic cables have proved excellent and outstanding for headphones, I wonder if they will also perform the same when used as interconnects.  Have you any plans to launch interconnects using the same headphone cables ?


 
  I'm pretty sure that he makes interconnects if you ask him to.


----------



## bIack

toxic cables said:


> I have read of people saying that it makes a noticible difference, personally i don't feel you would notice much, if any difference. Although i do tell customers to try and avoid adapters if possible, if your paying for an expensive silver cable, you don't really want a lot of copper pins in the signal path.
> 
> You could also opt for an adapter system, like below. This is what i use, the mini XLR also have much smaller pins, which makes me feel better.




I want one like this only the balanced adapter I would want it finished with RSA plug. Can you tell me a price?


----------



## vincentc

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have noted the 1/4" jack on your order.


 
  Would you be able to change that to a XLR connection? And add to my order an XLR to 6mm jack interconnection cable?


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Since the performance of toxic cables have proved excellent and outstanding for headphones, I wonder if they will also perform the same when used as interconnects.  Have you any plans to launch interconnects using the same headphone cables ?


 
   
  HiFiManrookie has some already made by Frank, Im sure he'll chime in soon enough.


----------



## bIack

biack said:


> I want one like this only the balanced adapter I would want it finished with RSA plug. Can you tell me a price?




Scratch that. I'll PM you. Thanks.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Will be replying to all messages this evening. I'm off to bed for a few hours now.


----------



## MinoX

Please Frank, PM for you.


----------



## Gravitech

Thanks Frank, i emailed you about a black widow order


----------



## MAURO16164

hi Frank,my name is Mauro,from italy.i have write to you few times for my order but you don't respond to me in pm.please,help to me for my order.regards and sorry for my bad english...


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





mauro16164 said:


> hi Frank,my name is Mauro,from italy.i have write to you few times for my order but you don't respond to me in pm.please,help to me for my order.regards and sorry for my bad english...


 
  "Will be replying to all messages this evening. I'm off to bed for a few hours now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" This is what Frank said today. It usually takes him a couple of hours to respond to all messages, so I am quite sure he will also respond to yours. There's no need to worry.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Since the performance of toxic cables have proved excellent and outstanding for headphones, I wonder if they will also perform the same when used as interconnects.  Have you any plans to launch interconnects using the same headphone cables ?


 
  As mentioned in an earlier post, Frank made me a usb cable using the silver venom wire and it is superb.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





mauro16164 said:


> hi Frank,my name is Mauro,from italy.i have write to you few times for my order but you don't respond to me in pm.please,help to me for my order.regards and sorry for my bad english...


 
  Will get to messages in an hour or two, just finishing off a batch of cables i am trying to get out in the morning. The majority of messages should get a reply tonight. If you don't receive a reply tonight, please resend the message, in case i miss yours.
   
  I do indeed make interconnects, just let me know what you lads need, i am able to make most things, when it comes to cables.


----------



## KimChee

I've got to give Frank props for making all those cables, after I've made just 3 I'm already ready to throw in the towel, and he keeps pumping them out for you guys.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just spent 3 hours replying to emails and PM's, if you did not get one, then please send again. Please note that eBay messages will be done tomorrow, my fingers are too tired now.


----------



## Paul Graham

I sent you a pm mate, But its is irrelevent now lol.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> I sent you a pm mate, But its is irrelevent now lol.


 
 already replied to it yesterday.


----------



## Gengz

Hi Frank, my name is Jirakom ,from Thailand. I bought silver widow for JH5Pro. It's amazing.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> already replied to it yesterday _*sneaky ninja style*_.


 
   
  Hehe I found it after I typed that.
  inbox said zero for some odd reason lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Speaking of which, My Silver Poison Digi LOD arrived unscathed with a nice handful of assorted rubber bands.
   
   

   

   
  Giving it a whirl as I type this and Im Impressed as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The build quality is second to none and I have to say you are definately now my "Go-To" Guy for cables, iBasso &, Very soon - HiFiMan products.
  I'll get soppy here for a nano sentence...
   
  You have been very generous to me from the start and as a full time carer ( effectively unemployed in the governments eyes ) with not much of a budget,
  You have given me a massive helping hand up the audiophile ladder! So Thanks mate, Seriously, You're a sound guy! ( Pun very much intended lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
   
  Tis all coming together now. 
  Can't wait till you send me the coax, balanced connector and balanced Copper Widow for my beyer hybrids, If it sounds this good now, Single ended, 
  Its going to sound so so sweet once I have everything complete


----------



## MAURO16164

sorry Frank,I have written at least 7 private emails, even on your site, but I never received reply. I am  10 days that I write but unanswered by you. My email is: luciaberto@yahoo.it. I bought you in February a cable x un'audeze lcd2.do you can know something please.regards


----------



## Hipper

I'm considering a balanced cable for my HD800s and there is the option to have Neutrik or Viablue XLR terminations.
   
  I've no idea what the difference is.
   
  My current HD650s have a pair of Neutrik NC MX 3 pin male connectors that lock in the holders. They wobble about a bit but I've used them for nine years without a problem.
   
  What is the difference? Does anyone have experience of both?


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





hipper said:


> I'm considering a balanced cable for my HD800s and there is the option to have Neutrik or Viablue XLR terminations.
> 
> I've no idea what the difference is.
> 
> ...


 
  Pretty sure that there are no sonic differences between different branded XLRs, but the Viablue one may last longer than the Neutrik one. I think that people say that the Oyaide one lasts the longest.


----------



## SpudHarris

Performance wise not a lot but I'd imagine the Via Blue are better aesthetically.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Frank, am back...u got mail.


----------



## horsh

Hello,I'm new,I need some advice,I want to get a toxic cables scorpion copper cable for my hd800's but can't decide whether to get 18awg or 24awg,is there any benefit going for the larger 18awg cable over the 24awg cable,many thanks


----------



## hifimanrookie

paul graham said:


> HiFiManrookie has some already made by Frank, Im sure he'll chime in soon enough.




Sorry guys that i was offline for a while..my dad passed away all of a sudden very recently..

Back on topic..I still didnt get the cable..the adapter has still to be finished i understand..only my main cable is ready..they both will be shipped same time..as soon i have them i will give my impression..

Frank..maybe u can put my new cable a while in ur cable burner before shipping? Thanks!

And those sexy xlr connectors on my cable..wow!.....are they Valab's?

And the connectors..are they silver or copper (rhodium plated) pins?


----------



## gmahler2u

worst cable i ever I gotten.


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> worst cable i ever I gotten.


 
  Wow this is rare that actually someone didnt like frank cable.
  Im abit curious why do you didnt like the cable, mind explaining why?


----------



## mwindham08

Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> worst cable i ever I gotten.


 
  I'm cancelling my order me ordered...


----------



## hifimanrookie

gmahler2u said:


> worst cable i ever I gotten.



May i ask which toxic cable u got and to what did u compare it with that was so much better? 

 i i owned three brands myself....and listened to most of the premium brands (except for 1 particular 'premium' brand) around by now also and toxic cables are among the best i ever heard! 

So once again..pls explain what u didnt like AND whats ur reference to which u compare it with?..

am very curious for ur answer as u sound a bit..well..i have a feeling which cable brand u like better...but i wanna read it in ur post..i think many others here are wondering why u state this so boldly without any reasons..its almost spam sounding..but i give u the benefit of the doubt..

So pls explain...so we are warned not to fall into the clutches of the big bad wolf called frank.

Thanks!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Sorry guys that i was offline for a while..my dad passed away all of a sudden very recently..
> 
> Back on topic..I still didnt get the cable..the adapter has still to be finished i understand..only my main cable is ready..they both will be shipped same time..as soon i have them i will give my impression..
> 
> ...


 
   
  **** sorry to hear about your loss mate!! If you need a yap, send me a pm


----------



## gmahler2u

well, i'm just frustrated with frank guy!!!  I received the cable about several weeks ago...I got the cable with bad plug...It's NOT my fault!  I send it back, but I forgot to send it back without tracking number.  He saying making me new one but its situation I can't get the refund...I'm experience never listen toxic cable but I don't really care freakin cable!! it's too busy making cable! man worst ever!!!!!


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> May i ask which toxic cable u got and to what did u compare it with that was so much better?
> 
> i i owned three brands myself....and listened to most of the premium brands (except for 1 particular 'premium' brand) around by now also and toxic cables are among the best i ever heard!
> 
> ...


 

 I'm not lucky as toxic cable goes!!!  I just wish I had good toxic cable, so that I didn't return it first place!


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> May i ask which toxic cable u got and to what did u compare it with that was so much better?
> 
> i i owned three brands myself....and listened to most of the premium brands (except for 1 particular 'premium' brand) around by now also and toxic cables are among the best i ever heard!
> 
> ...


 

 OH I forgot THIS IS TOXIC appreciation thread!


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> OH I forgot THIS IS TOXIC appreciation thread!


 
   
  To be fair your initial post was fairly rude, no matter what forum it was posted in.
   
  From what you explained Frank is making you a replacement which is surely the best solution as you obviously wanted the cable in the first place.
   
  Accidents happen and it is unfortunate that you have an issue with the plug, but Frank is a great guy and I'm sure he will sort this out for you as soon as he can. You just need to have a little patience.
   
  The wait is worth it I assure you. Frank's cables are truly fantastic


----------



## hifimanrookie

paul graham said:


> **** sorry to hear about your loss mate!! If you need a yap, send me a pm




Thanks paul...i really appreciate ur words...ur a great pal!...he was a great man...a great loss for this world...but life goes on...he is in a better place now partying around... 

Sorry guys..its just so fresh..and completely offtopic....

Back ontopic now...


----------



## hifimanrookie

craftyclown said:


> To be fair your initial post was fairly rude, no matter what forum it was posted in.
> 
> From what you explained Frank is making you a replacement which is surely the best solution as you obviously wanted the cable in the first place.
> 
> ...




I agree with craftlyclown....ur just a bit in bad luck..and now i understand ur reaction...but those things happen..also with other brands...i know!..but as u stated..u will get a replacement...i know the wait is long..but well worth it..

Tip...Next time..dont just bombard this wonderful thread with just a negative outburst without explaining..as we all are friends here


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I agree with craftlyclown....ur just a bit in bad luck..and now i understand ur reaction...but those things happen..also with other brands...i know!..but as u stated..u will get a replacement...i know the wait is long..but well worth it..
> 
> Tip...Next time..dont just bombard this wonderful thread with just a negative outburst without explaining..as we all are friends here


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> well, i'm just frustrated with frank guy!!!  I received the cable about several weeks ago...I got the cable with bad plug...It's NOT my fault!  I send it back, but I forgot to send it back without tracking number.  He saying making me new one but its situation I can't get the refund...I'm experience never listen toxic cable but I don't really care freakin cable!! it's too busy making cable! man worst ever!!!!!


 
  Sorry mate, you received a cable and messaged me to say you were very happy with it and later contacted say the RSA plug is broken and wanted me to refund you straight away, after requests for pictures i received one, to show the plug indented, which would not allow you to use the cable. I had trouble causing that damage intentionally, when i attempted to find out how this could happened, that part of the plug is extremely strong, but regardless, when a customer says they received a faulty product, i will do everything i can to fix it.
  I then asked you to return the cable and made it very clear to you, to use a tracked postage method. 
   
  You contacted me a week later asking if i received the cable, the answer was no, and i asked for the tracking. You said USPS charges over $100 to send the IEM cable with tracking (i did not think a small envelope would cost much more then $20) and sent it standard post instead and to this day this cable still has not arrived. In this situation, i would have every right to refuse to do anything, but i said i will send you another £155 cable out of my own pocket.
   
  Yes, i said that 2 weeks ago and the cable will be sent as soon as i get a chance. If you no longer want it, just let me know.
   
*Will be going through messages now and remaining ones tomorrow, please bare with me lads.*


----------



## hifimanrookie

Sorry but i have to say. This..who in his normal mind decides to sent an expensive cable by normal mail without tracking to save some pennies?... Its a big risk u take doing that! Its not first time something gets lost because of no tracking..i lost a pair of westones um3x because of that a few years back..i was lucky the US seller was very 'thoughtfull' (i paid by paypal) and sent me another pair after a million mails and a direct mail to a certain fraude department in the usa specialized in internet fraude....its always handy to have a bro who has lots of contacts all over the world..

Even if u sent something back for replacement or repair..always do it by track and trace..or else u could not be so lucky as doing business with frank...sometimes others arent so thoughtful..as thats also partly understandable..as they are lots of people trying to rip off honest hardworking sellers..(there is a nice story about that here on headfi..the thieves got caught by the way!)..so if u wanna be safe..always use track and trace..its worth those extra few dollars/euros/pounds.

Ps frank..u got mail.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Fake Toxic Cables*
   
  I have just come across someone selling cables with the Toxic Cables branding on another Forum, unfortunately i cannot understand it, as it's in another language, but it's become quite a large thread.
   
  It appears that someone is cloning my cables, the cables are very evidently not made by me, and looking closely at one of the wires, i can also see that it is not my wire either.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *Fake Toxic Cables*
> 
> I have just come across someone selling cables with the Toxic Cables branding on another Forum, unfortunately i cannot understand it, as it's in another language, but it's become quite a large thread.
> 
> It appears that someone is cloning my cables, the cables are very evidently not made by me, and looking closely at one of the wires, i can also see that it is not my wire either.


 
  What can you do about it? Those who actually want to buy your cables will only do so from you. Take it as a compliment that people are faking your cables as they wouldn't do so unless they are good and popular. You really shouldn't worry about it and the build of the copies looks crap.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *Fake Toxic Cables*
> 
> I have just come across someone selling cables with the Toxic Cables branding on another Forum, unfortunately i cannot understand it, as it's in another language, but it's become quite a large thread.
> 
> It appears that someone is cloning my cables, the cables are very evidently not made by me, and looking closely at one of the wires, i can also see that it is not my wire either.


 
  Maybe to help those looking at cables you can post in the listings that they in fact bought wire from you? Like mine....


----------



## Toxic Cables

It's one thing to sell cables made with my wire, but it's another when the person is using my company logo on the cables they are making.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Maybe to help those looking at cables you can post in the listings that they in fact bought wire from you? Like mine....


 
  Post in my listing?


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> It's one thing to sell cables made with my wire, but it's another when the person is using my company logo on the cables they are making.


 
  Yea man, you're skimping on me. Why didn't I get those cool shrinkwraps with your logo on it? Those are sweet as hell.
   
  In all seriousness, the market being flooded with fakes is bad for business not just because of those that buy them and know they are fake but for those that are tricked and then complain about Toxic Cables inappropriately as they are not actual users of your products. You can't control build quality or wire quality. 
   
  Is the best way to ensure a cable is yours to PM you on a per basis situation?
   
   
   


toxic cables said:


> Post in my listing?


 
  Post in the FS listings that are in fact your legitimate cables. Sellers of your cables could PM you to ask you to do this verification and ensure fakes are not being bought


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Yea man, you're skimping on me. Why didn't I get those cool shrinkwraps with your logo on it? Those are sweet as hell.
> 
> In all seriousness, the market being flooded with fakes is bad for business not just because of those that buy them and know they are fake but for those that are tricked and then complain about Toxic Cables inappropriately as they are not actual users of your products. You can't control build quality or wire quality.
> 
> ...


 
  I don't provide heatshrink with my logo on it, the person making those cables has had them made himself.
   
  I have previously had someone return a faulty cable to me for repair, on receiving the cable, i was able to see that it was my wire, but not made by me, but the user was told the cable was purchased from me.
   
  Anyone wishing to buy used cables, feel free to contact me with details of the listing, and i be happy to verify if the cable is mine or not.
   
  Indeed, sellers can also contact me to verify the cables for them.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I don't provide heatshrink with my logo on it, the person making those cables has had them made himself.
> 
> I have previously had someone return a faulty cable to me for repair, on receiving the cable, i was able to see that it was my wire, but not made by me, but the user was told the cable was purchased from me.
> 
> ...


 
  Cool, that's why I clearly list mine as a DIY cable. It's your wire but not your handiwork. Hopefully these fakes and misrepresentations will fade away


----------



## MAURO16164

ok Frank,I received your EMAIL . HOW IS THE DIFFERENCE for  8ft silver Widow ALL IN SILK for my audeze lcd 2? my email is luciaberto@yahoo.it


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





mauro16164 said:


> ok Frank,I received your EMAIL . HOW IS THE DIFFERENCE for  8ft silver Widow ALL IN SILK for my audeze lcd 2? my email is luciaberto@yahoo.it


 
  I will reply to your email later today, i am going to get a few hours sleep now, it 6am here.  Your previous messages all got flagged and in the bin, which is why i never seen the 5-6 emails you had sent, sorry.


----------



## Cryok95

mauro16164 said:


> ok Frank,I received your EMAIL . HOW IS THE DIFFERENCE for  8ft silver Widow ALL IN SILK for my audeze lcd 2? my email is luciaberto@yahoo.it




What's up with the caps bro? 

Anyway regarding the fakes, I would say that frank should put up notices on both his website and eBay listings about the fakes. 

It's a shame that people are trying to make money out of your hard work and con people out of their money.


----------



## lin0003

Out of curiosity, where was this cable sold? The person making it did a bad job at braiding the cables and the connectors are different and I'm pretty sure that Frank doesn't use memory wire.
  And Frank, I sent you an email about DIY stuff.


----------



## Hipper

Thanks lin0003 (post 3573) and SpudHarris  (post 3574) for comments on Neutrik and Viablue XLR connectors.
   
  As there seems to be no sonic differences I'll probably stick with Neutrik as they've served me well over the years.


----------



## lin0003

TBH, I would just spend a bit more and get more durable connectors. It will be better in the long run.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> TBH, I would just spend a bit more and get more durable connectors. It will be better in the long run.


 
  IMO, The Neutrik are more durable then the Viablue XLR, but the Viablue do look nice and i am trying to make some money here, so buy the Viablue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Either are good and if looks don't bother you, stick with Neutrik on the XLR.


----------



## smial1966

Frank,
   
  It'd be worth emailing the website administrator/webmaster/moderator and pointing out that they're inadvertently promoting counterfeit products and asking them to remove the post(s). Google Translate is pretty accurate with linguistic assistance.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> *Fake Toxic Cables*
> 
> I have just come across someone selling cables with the Toxic Cables branding on another Forum, unfortunately i cannot understand it, as it's in another language, but it's become quite a large thread.
> 
> It appears that someone is cloning my cables, the cables are very evidently not made by me, and looking closely at one of the wires, i can also see that it is not my wire either.


----------



## MAURO16164

PLEASE,SEE  YOUR PM


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

mauro16164 said:


> PLEASE,SEE  YOUR PM




Please, relax.


----------



## maguire

Ye..... RELAX MAX.......eerrrrrrr MAURO16166543210


----------



## alvin sawdust

Hope Frank doesn't mind me posting this. I am selling my lovely 8 wire silver poison if anyone is interested.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/663499/toxic-cables-8-wire-silver-poison-12ft
   
  John


----------



## Arturo9200

Hey everyone,
   
  I ordered a silver cable for my Sennheiser IE80's a couple days ago, and after reading about Frank's fine workmanship and dedication in this thread, it appears i made a good choice.
   
  Cheers Frank!


----------



## Paul Graham

You won't be disappointed!
  I have the Silver Poison for the IE8's and it's really brought them to life! 
  Plus the build quality is second to none.
  So I can only imagine what it will do for the 80's!! 
  Welcome to the Toxic Owners Club


----------



## KimChee

I hope Frank doesn't me posting my DIY stuff on here:  here's Toxic Cables Hybrid Cable #2, 8 wire, Scorpion/Viper wire.  As always the best sounding wire out there, sounds fantastic with the JH16 and my TF10 custom.  I wish Frank lived next door so I could pick up more cable from him faster.  I'll probably be getting another batch from him here soon.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Hey guys..frank looks like MIA...missing in action for days...hope all is fine...as am waiting for my cable...


----------



## Duncan

Hmm...
   
  Might just have to order a cable for these LCD2's I've received today...
   
  Hmm.. what to pick, decisions decisions...


----------



## lin0003

duncan said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Might just have to order a cable for these LCD2's I've received today...
> 
> Hmm.. what to pick, decisions decisions...


Get the Venom of you have money!


----------



## hifimanrookie

lin0003 said:


> Get the Venom of you have money!



Pityful frank put a hold on his venom cables for a while..but if u ask nicely and not afraid of a very long waiting time then maybe ur lucky that frank says yes..or else get an also excellent silver widow cable....they pair wellwith audeze headphones.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





duncan said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Might just have to order a cable for these LCD2's I've received today...
> 
> Hmm.. what to pick, decisions decisions...


 
   
  If you fancy something that adds air, micro detail, open the LCD-2s a bit more, as well as add more treble extension, go silver. More musicality, body, warmth, bass presence, more focus on vocals, go copper. Copper is still good on the treble. My preference with the LCD-2s is the former, in particular Silver Widow, but yours may differ.
   
  Much tougher choice with the LCD-3s though... I am still trying to crack this one. The LCD-3s are more detailed than the LCD-2s, thus silver brings through more garbage out of bad recordings, especially on the treble and thus while silver is a great match, it's not a perfect one. I would probably also prefer a bit more focus on the vocals. However the LCD-3s are already very musical and warm sounding thus copper isn't perfect either, so here is where my dilema lies.
   
  I suspect this is where Frank's latest wizardry may help, but I have no way to know.


----------



## Kunlun

*Silver Widow VS Silver Poison*
   
  The Silver Poison has been my go-to cable for quite a while, it's a silver alloyed with a judicious touch of gold. I liked it so much, I even wrote a review for it here. It retails for £155, i think it's a great cable.
   
  The Silver Widow is Frank's type 2 litz cable, which means that every single strand is individually insulated. It's also a silver and gold alloy, although this time Frank's keeping the exact amounts proprietary to beat any attempts by competitors to follow in his (gold) dust...
  It retails for £210, a step above the Poison.
   
  I've been listening to the Silver Widow for a few weeks now and I can say that it shares the smooth, detailed yet with a hint of warmth signature that the Silver Poison has. They are siblings, but I'd say that the Widow takes its place as the big brother.
   

  Silver Poison to the right         Silver Widow to the left
  My camera isn't so hot, to say the least, so let me say that both cables look great in real life.
   
  The Silver Poison is a little thinner and a bit easier to coil, but the Silver Widow is very comfortable and easy to wear for me.
   
  Both are great, you can't go wrong.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Frank, u have a mail and pm concerning my new cable. Thanks.

Edit: got my answer


----------



## Charnwood

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Frank, u have a mail and pm concerning my new cable. Thanks.


 
  +1
  It's been several days now. I'm getting a little concerned.


----------



## CraftyClown

Give the guy a break guys. He's a one man band, working silly hours to get all the orders out. We know he's swamped, so it shouldn't be a big suprise when he falls behind on corespondance every now and again. I'm sure he'll update everyone as soon as he can


----------



## mwindham08

But I want to post every other day about how he didn't reply to an email!!!!


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





mwindham08 said:


> But I want to post every other day about how he didn't reply to an email!!!!


----------



## hifimanrookie

craftyclown said:


>


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





mwindham08 said:


> But I want to post every other day about how he didn't reply to an email!!!!


 

 "As the philosopher Jagger said: You can't always get what you want..."


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry lads, been really busy making cables.
   
  I have just finished going through a lot of emails, there are a few left from today, so if you sent a message before today and have not received a reply yet, please send it again.
   
  I will going through PM's and eBay messages tonight and finish off tomorrow.
   
  Here is the first small lot of the current batch, i have over another 200 that i am still working, but trying to get the earlier ones out, rather then wait till all are finished.
   
   

   
  Thanks for the support lads, please bare with me and you will get your cables, i have no plans on going anywhere.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Frank,
> 
> It'd be worth emailing the website administrator/webmaster/moderator and pointing out that they're inadvertently promoting counterfeit products and asking them to remove the post(s). Google Translate is pretty accurate with linguistic assistance.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks Andy,
   
  I have done, the forum owner is actually a dealer of mine, and the thread had been locked.
   
  Tried Google translate and it's still very difficult to understand anything.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Hope Frank doesn't mind me posting this. I am selling my lovely 8 wire silver poison if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/663499/toxic-cables-8-wire-silver-poison-12ft
> 
> John


 
  Good luck with the sale John, that was an amazing sounding cables.
   
  I am thinking of having a for sale section on my new site, when it's finally done, where customers can advertise cables they purchased from me. Will give those needing a cable in a hurry, a chance to buy a used one.


----------



## longbowbbs

PM Sent....


----------



## vincentc

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sorry lads, been really busy making cables.
> 
> I have just finished going through a lot of emails, there are a few left from today, so if you sent a message before today and have not received a reply yet, please send it again.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I wish I could say "HEY look I can see my cable from here!" but no, unfortunately I am still going to have to wait for a little longer. Keep up the amazing work Frank! We will never thank you enough for what you do!


----------



## playitloud

Quote: 





vincentc said:


> I wish I could say "HEY look I can see my cable from here!" but no, unfortunately I am still going to have to wait for a little longer. Keep up the amazing work Frank! We will never thank you enough for what you do!


 
  I was doing exactly the same thing.... And maybe, but definitely maybe I see mine in the middle. I know, we are all very patient, but bear with me a little bit. I am waiting for 4 months now, and I cannot listen to my new Sennheiser HD 800 that I bought in December, because I do not have a headphone amplifier, but only a speaker amplifier that demands a cable with speaker leads.  How is that for patience....
   
  Edit: I originally stated 5 months but it is actually 4 months (paid for cable 15th of January). My excuses for not being able to count months)


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sorry lads, been really busy making cables.
> 
> I have just finished going through a lot of emails, there are a few left from today, so if you sent a message before today and have not received a reply yet, please send it again.
> 
> ...


 
  Damn, that's a lot of cables.


----------



## vincentc

Quote: 





playitloud said:


> I was doing exactly the same thing.... And maybe, but definitely maybe I see mine in the middle. I know, we are all very patient, but bear with me a little bit. I am waiting for 5 months now, and I cannot listen to my new Sennheiser HD 800 that I bought in December, because I do not have a headphone amplifier, but only a speaker amplifier that demands a cable with speaker leads.  How is that for patience....


 
  5 Months! Wow! I have been waiting for 11 weeks and I thought that was a lot... Well I have to say that is a real commitment my friend! Specially when you cannot listen to your headphone! I can still listen to my LCD2 and yet every morning I wake up with the hope of finding an email from Frank saying that my cable was posted.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





vincentc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I ordered a Black Widow for my HD800's. Frank gave me a 13 week order time. Just to provide some current perspective.


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





vincentc said:


> I wish I could say "HEY look I can see my cable from here!" but no, unfortunately I am still going to have to wait for a little longer. Keep up the amazing work Frank! We will never thank you enough for what you do!


 
  I can see mine in there or maybe it's just outside the picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Finally going to get my first dose of Toxic Cables.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





lpp6 said:


> I can see mine in there or maybe it's just outside the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Careful not to get too much radiation in one burst, you need to wait till Frank comes out with a "Lethal Injection" cable before you have your last dosage....


----------



## Justin_Time

My experience has been quite clear on the choice of Toxic Cable for the LCD2/3.   I found that the Silver Poison--I have no experience with the Silver Widow--is the best match for the LCD2 and LCD3. The Copper Venom, while an outstanding cable and by far the best choice for the HD800, is to my ears not the best choice for the Audezes.
.
The LDCs have many outstanding qualities: seamless sound across the audible range; smooth treble; powerful bass; intimate "you-are-there" image.  Unfortunately, the Audeze LCD2 and to a lesser degree the superb LCD3 still suffer from some annoying shortcomings:  limited inner details; confined soundstage, and worst of all a honking overtone (for want of a better word) in the midrange.  You can crudely imitate this coloration by cupping your hands over your mouth while talking. Overall, LCD2--and less so the LCD3—with stock cable has an intimate, powerful but "dark" sound that many find alluring. I do not.
  [size=12pt]   [/size]
I trired seveal different Frank's wires. The LCD2/3 sounded fine with the Copper Venom. Without going through the details, the Copper Venom re-inforced the LCD strengths (thunderous bass, smooth midrange and treble free of any harshness/edginess) but unfortunately also exacerbated their weaknesses. The LCD overall voice became smoother but darker. You do not notice this as much if you listen to the LCD in long sessions, But as soon as I switched to another pair of high-quality heaphones, I immediately realized that the LCD had been seduced by the Dark Side of the Force: very powerful, yes, but not right.  
   
Frank's silver-coated (OCC) copper cables added welcoming sparkles to the sound and were a good, affordable choice.  Still the level of improvement that the Silver Poison cable (with the right amp) brought to the LCD came as a shock to me.  The "honking" in the LCD was much reduced. The second biggest improvement to my ears was with the LCD ripe bass, which while still plentifull, was noticeably tighter with the Silver Poison than with any other cables I tried (Copper Venom included).  Consequently, the dynamic impact was more apparent.  Last but not least, much of the darkness  over the audible range was finally lifted:  the LCD inner details became clearer and better articulated; the soundstage also expanded a little.  The Silver Poison retains most of the LCD's intimate, front-row image, a trademark sound that makes these headphones such a joy to listen to with Jazz and vocal.  But with a bigger soundstage the image receded a few rows back and added a better perspective and more enjoyment to orchestral and symphonic music.  
   
While some rock aficionados may prefer the thunderoud  bass with the Copper Venom--darkness be damned--I found the tighter bass, clearer inner details, bigger soundstage, more dynamic contrast, and better sonic balance brought by the [size=x-small]Silver Poisona a most welcome improvement to the LC2 and LCD3.[/size]
   
HD800:  the C0pper Venom wins
LCD2/LCD3:  the Silver Poison wins.
   
ST (Justin_Time)
   
  .


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





justin_time said:


> My experience has been quite clear on the choice of Toxic Cable for the LCD2/3.   I found that the Silver Poison--I have no experience with the Silver Widow--is the best match for the LCD2 and LCD3. The Copper Venom, while an outstanding cable and by far the best choice for the HD800, is to my ears not the best choice for the Audezes.
> .
> The LDCs have many outstanding qualities: seamless sound across the audible range; smooth treble; powerful bass; intimate "you-are-there" image.  Unfortunately, the Audeze LCD2 and to a lesser degree the superb LCD3 still suffer from some annoying shortcomings:  limited inner details; confined soundstage, and worst of all a honking overtone (for want of a better word) in the midrange.  You can crudely imitate this coloration by cupping your hands over your mouth while talking. Overall, LCD2--and less so the LCD3—with stock cable has an intimate, powerful but "dark" sound that many find alluring. I do not.
> [size=12pt]   [/size]
> ...


 

 Thanks for your insightful comparison. Your findings match my experiences with the Arsenic cable, which is also (partially) a silver/gold cable. And I too listen to Jazz a lot


----------



## negura

Quote: 





justin_time said:


> My experience has been quite clear on the choice of Toxic Cable for the LCD2/3.   I found that the Silver Poison--I have no experience with the Silver Widow--is the best match for the LCD2 and LCD3. The Copper Venom, while an outstanding cable and by far the best choice for the HD800, is to my ears not the best choice for the Audezes.
> .
> The LDCs have many outstanding qualities: seamless sound across the audible range; smooth treble; powerful bass; intimate "you-are-there" image.  Unfortunately, the Audeze LCD2 and to a lesser degree the superb LCD3 still suffer from some annoying shortcomings:  limited inner details; confined soundstage, and worst of all a honking overtone (for want of a better word) in the midrange.  You can crudely imitate this coloration by cupping your hands over your mouth while talking. Overall, LCD2--and less so the LCD3—with stock cable has an intimate, powerful but "dark" sound that many find alluring. I do not.
> [size=12pt]   [/size]
> ...


 
   
  I agree with this. Frank's copper cables are a dream with the HD800s. My preference is also for silver with the Audeze (Silver Widow in particular). But while it's perfect with the LCD-2s, there are some significant differences between the LCD-2 and LCD-3s. The treble is considerably more revealing on the LCD-3s.
  What you end up with is:
  HD800 + copper cable is less treble sharp than
  LCD3 + silver widows
   
  This is particularly noticeable with birght/sibilant recordings and unfortunately there's never been a lack of deaf (cough old) studio engineers.
   
  The perfect treatement for the LCD-3s would be something that does everything else that Silver Widows do, but takes a bit more edge off that treble. I would estimate I have about 120-150 hours on my Silver Widows by now.


----------



## nigeljames

I have 3 Silver Widows for my HE6's,HD800's and LCD2.2's.
   
  Firstly if the HD800's are not bright in your system they won't be bright with the Silver Widow. I love then sound of the Silver Widows with the HD800's and the HE6's.
  When I first listened to the SW with the LCd's the bass was overblown and lacked timing and the general sound was un-cohesive. After just a few hours use the bass has become much tigher and the focus of the sound has snapped into focus.
   
  As I have 3 cables to burn in, which is going to take sometime as I can only use one at a time, can anyone tell me how long to fully burn in the SW cables and what other changes I can expect.
   
  Thanks


----------



## alvin sawdust

My experience with silver cables is between 550 to 600 hours burn in. at around the 400 to 450 mark they sound confused and not pleasurable to listen with. perseverance pays dividends. no doubt i will be flamed by the science crew for my findings


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> My experience with silver cables is between 550 to 600 hours burn in. at around the 400 to 450 mark they sound confused and not pleasurable to listen with. perseverance pays dividends. no doubt i will be flamed by the science crew for my findings


 
  The toxic SP's and SW's seemed to open up the most at around 150-200 hours....YMMV


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> The toxic SP's and SW's seemed to open up the most at around 150-200 hours....YMMV




I have a black widow 22awg since january (i was first one to get one ithink) and although they were put in franks cable burner before sending, i felt until recently (a month ago)..that the soundquality kept on improving......it sounds so right now...cant imagine how good my new,still to receive, balanced black widow cablewill sound like...


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  We are both going to be enjoying Balanced Black Widow's soon...


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> The toxic SP's and SW's seemed to open up the most at around 150-200 hours....YMMV


 
  My mileage varies around 400 compared to yours. To my ears copper takes 100 less hours to find itself than silver.


----------



## CraftyClown

Could someone explain to me in layman's terms the basic science behind cable burn in? My scorpion IEM cable probably only has about 20 - 30 hours on it, but I'm sure I'm already starting to hear a perceptable chance. Could very well be expectation, but I'm curious to understand the rough logic behind the process


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Please ask these questions elsewhere. I don't want to be rude, but cable burn-in, as every other form of burn-in, is a heavily discussed topic on head-fi. You will find information and mostly "discussion" about it on other forums/threads. Unfortunately I can't provide you with links right now...  I don't want this thread to go off-topic and I am sure I am not the only one who does not want to see yet another "does burn-in even exist"-argument or anything like that...


----------



## alvin sawdust

I doubt science as it is can explain cable burn in. It may be a real phenomenon but i have to admit it may be all in the mind, who knows?
  The funny thing is, my own experiences are uniform and follow the same up and down path within the duration of said cable burn in period.
  Call me mister placebo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Sorry for going off topic chaps.


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> Please ask these questions elsewhere. I don't want to be rude, but cable burn-in, as every other form of burn-in, is a heavily discussed topic on head-fi. You will find information and mostly "discussion" about it on other forums/threads. Unfortunately I can't provide you with links right now...  I don't want this thread to go off-topic and I am sure I am not the only one who does not want to see yet another "does burn-in even exist"-argument or anything like that...


 
   
  lol, sorry to ruffle your feathers.
   
  I'm happy to drop it and take it elsewhere, although to be fair we are all on this particular thread as we like Frank's cables and we can hear a perceptable change in sound and I can't see anyone arguing that fact here. Burn in certainly isn't off topic either as it pertains to the subject at hand... Frank's cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyway, I shall search for my information elsewhere


----------



## Cryok95

craftyclown said:


> lol, sorry to ruffle your feathers.
> 
> I'm happy to drop it and take it elsewhere, although to be fair we are all on this particular thread as we like Frank's cables and we can hear a perceptable change in sound and I can't see anyone arguing that fact here. Burn in certainly isn't off topic either as it pertains to the subject at hand... Frank's cables
> 
> ...




Don't be worried about amanand88keys. I am sure he has good intentions. I myself have seen threads that have veered extremely off topic, become a full fledged argument and as a result mods have to step in. 

Burn in is subjective just like anything in audio, some say it exists others say it doesn't. Frank has bought expensive machines for burn in so I guess that says something


----------



## Toxic Cables

Most burn in discussions i have seen, do tend to end in arguments.
   
   

  I have 2 of these currently, i would lover to get the Nordost one next, as you can attach a whole batch of cables to that beast.


----------



## Cryok95

toxic cables said:


> Most burn in discussions i have seen, do tend to end in arguments.
> 
> 
> I have 2 of these currently, i would lover to get the Nordost one next, as you can attach a whole batch of cables to that beast.




DROOL..


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





cryok95 said:


> Don't be worried about amanand88keys. I am sure he has good intentions. I myself have seen threads that have veered extremely off topic, become a full fledged argument and as a result mods have to step in.
> 
> Burn in is subjective just like anything in audio, some say it exists others say it doesn't. Frank has bought expensive machines for burn in so I guess that says something


 

 Right, no one should have to be worried because of me!  As Frank said, discussion about burn-in tend to end in arguments.... It's a topic for the sound "science" forum, which (to me) is more of a battlefield than a forum.


----------



## jrprana

I received my White Widow cable for HD650 about 2 weeks ago, and my Gungnir/Mjolnir combo a week ago. Previously I am using stock cable with Bifrost/Lyr combo.
Doing comparison between stock and White Widow is impossible since I changed my DAC/Amp at the same time, and besides I sold the Bifrost and Lyr about a week before the Gungnir and Mjolnir arrived.

So, this is a system to system comparison, namely Gungnir/Mojo/White Widow vs. Bifrost/Lyr/stock. And it's also a comparison based on what I remember the Bifrost/Lyr/stock sounded like, instead of direct A/B'ing.

FWIW, I notice that both detail and clarity are much improved. 
On complex passages, music can sound congested on BF/Lyr/stock. On Gung/Mojo/White Widow, they remain detailed and effortless.
Soundstage is a bit bigger, but imaging is much improved. Instrument placements are more precise.
Bass is now tighter. Although I'm not sure that there is more bass quantity-wise, the bass quality is improved.
Midbass hump is non-existent.
Mid retains the "deliciousness" that HD650 is famous for.
Treble is more extended, but remains clean, never harsh or sibilant.
Timbre is now more "real" and natural.
I never felt that HD650 is "veiled" before, but the sound is now more transparent, and I can finally understand why some listeners might say that HD650 is "veiled".

The White Widow is a beautiful cable aesthetically, and construction is top notch, as all of you know well of Frank's workmanship. Thank you Frank!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

jrprana said:


> I received my White Widow cable for HD650 about 2 weeks ago, and my Gungnir/Mjolnir combo a week ago. Previously I am using stock cable with Bifrost/Lyr combo.
> Doing comparison between stock and White Widow is impossible since I changed my DAC/Amp at the same time, and besides I sold the Bifrost and Lyr about a week before the Gungnir and Mjolnir arrived.
> 
> So, this is a system to system comparison, namely Gungnir/Mojo/White Widow vs. Bifrost/Lyr/stock. And it's also a comparison based on what I remember the Bifrost/Lyr/stock sounded like, instead of direct A/B'ing.
> ...




Why is it impossible to do a comparison between stock and White Widow?


----------



## Nic Rhodes

Hopefully my new cable is in the picture  Patiently waiting, 12 weeks gone now of an estimate 11 week delivery time...


----------



## lin0003

nic rhodes said:


> Hopefully my new cable is in the picture  Patiently waiting, 12 weeks gone now of an estimate 11 week delivery time...


Frank's normally not too far off his time quote. I got my cable right in time.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Frank's normally not too far off his time quote. I got my cable right in time.


 
  +1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got my cable on time.


----------



## bIack

Frank, sent you a PM. Thanks.


----------



## jrprana

amanand88keys said:


> Why is it impossible to do a comparison between stock and White Widow?




Lyr doesn't have balanced output and my stock cable is single ended. 
Mjolnir is balanced output only, and my White Widow is terminated in 4-pin XLR. 
Plus, my Lyr was gone before my Mjolnir arrived. 
I didn't say direct comparison cannot be done, only that it is impossible for me to do so because of reasons above.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





jrprana said:


> Lyr doesn't have balanced output and my stock cable is single ended.
> Mjolnir is balanced output only, and my White Widow is terminated in 4-pin XLR.
> Plus, my Lyr was gone before my Mjolnir arrived.
> I didn't say direct comparison cannot be done, only that it is impossible for me to do so because of reasons above.


 

 Now I understand, thanks for your explanation.


----------



## minimus

How durable are the IEM cables from Toxic Cables? My experience with other replacement cables for my JH16s is that they don't last all that long. I have owned three, two from Whiplash and one from Headphone Lounge. While they all sound fantastic, they all have ended up with broken pins and needed to be repaired or scrapped. Toxic Cables are more expensive than Headphone Lounge cables. Are they more durable? If not, is the repair process for buyers in the US hassle-free?

Obviously, durability is not an issue with full-size headphones, so no need to tell me that those cables will last forever.


----------



## zilch0md

justin_time said:


> My experience has been quite clear on the choice of Toxic Cable for the LCD2/3.   I found that the Silver Poison--I have no experience with the Silver Widow--is the best match for the LCD2 and LCD3. The Copper Venom, while an outstanding cable and by far the best choice for the HD800, is to my ears not the best choice for the Audezes.
> .
> [COLOR=000000]The LDCs have many outstanding qualities: seamless sound across the audible range; smooth treble; powerful bass; intimate "you-are-there" image.  Unfortunately, the Audeze LCD2 and to a lesser degree the superb LCD3 still suffer from some annoying shortcomings:  limited inner details; confined soundstage, and worst of all a honking overtone (for want of a better word) in the midrange.  You can crudely imitate this coloration by cupping your hands over your mouth while talking. Overall, LCD2--and less so the LCD3—with stock cable has an intimate, powerful but "dark" sound that many find alluring. I do not.[/COLOR]
> [SIZE=12pt][COLOR=000000]   [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> ...




I've used my Silver Poison with LCD-2 for just over one year now, and I can attest that JT's assessments of the Silver Poison + LCD-2 certainly ring true with my experience AND the cable looks as good as new despite almost daily use and a handful of accidental tugs. Going back to the stock cables occaisionally is always a stunning reminder of what the Silver Poison is contributing.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/0_20#post_8370786

Mike


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





biack said:


> Frank, sent you a PM. Thanks.


 
  Sorry lads, i am taking a couple of days off, and will be back to work tomorrow when i will reply to everyone, i am really shattered and this is my first days off in the last 18 months, since i started Toxic.


----------



## lin0003

minimus said:


> How durable are the IEM cables from Toxic Cables? My experience with other replacement cables for my JH16s is that they don't last all that long. I have owned three, two from Whiplash and one from Headphone Lounge. While they all sound fantastic, they all have ended up with broken pins and needed to be repaired or scrapped. Toxic Cables are more expensive than Headphone Lounge cables. Are they more durable? If not, is the repair process for buyers in the US hassle-free?
> 
> Obviously, durability is not an issue with full-size headphones, so no need to tell me that those cables will last forever.


My IEM cable is very durable but quite thick as well.


----------



## vincentc

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sorry lads, i am taking a couple of days off, and will be back to work tomorrow when i will reply to everyone, i am really shattered and this is my first days off in the last 18 months, since i started Toxic.


 
  Good on you Frank! Enjoy your time off work!


----------



## alvin sawdust

Enjoy my friend.


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Careful not to get too much radiation in one burst, you need to wait till Frank comes out with a "Lethal Injection" cable before you have your last dosage....


 






 Thanks. Gotta be careful once the Widow arrives.


----------



## Justin_Time

Quote: 





negura said:


> I agree with this. Frank's copper cables are a dream with the HD800s. My preference is also for silver with the Audeze (Silver Widow in particular). But while it's perfect with the LCD-2s, there are some significant differences between the LCD-2 and LCD-3s. The treble is considerably more revealing on the LCD-3s.
> What you end up with is:
> HD800 + copper cable is less treble sharp than
> LCD3 + silver widows
> ...


 
   No disagreement there about the LCD3 treble.  As a matter of fact, everything is a little more transparent with the LCD3 relative to the LCD2.
   
  I found that the biggest improvement to my system happened when I improved the source. After I replaced my digital source (Oppo 105/Wadia 121 or RWA Bellina NOS DAC and HiRez Pro DAC) with the my analog source (Avid Acutus/SME V/Lyra Titan), the details on the LCD3 were miraculously enhanced without any hint of added brightness.  As a matter of fact, everything improved so much that I had a hard time switching back to my digital source if not for its addicting convenience. My point is not the switch to analog but rather that the brightness could very be in the source of your system and an improvement there will help alleviate any brightness that you may have in the LCD3, perhaps more effectively than switching the amp or the cable.
   
  The Silver Poison was the best cable I found for the LCD3 but I agree that it may not be ideal if your source--not the LCD3 in my opinion--adds some brightness/harshness in the treble. The Copper Venom takes too much out of the treble, exacerbated the upper-bass boominess of the LCD3 and casts a dark veil over much of the audible range. My speculation is that perhaps an OCC litz-copper-wire cable, which gives more emphasis to the treble than the Copper Venom but less than the Silver Poison, would do the trick for the LCD3.  I haven't tried it but I am sure Frank has a cable just like that for LCD3 fans to experiment with. Sorry I cannot keep up with the names of all the variations Frank offers these days.  
   
  ST (Justin_Time)


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Justin_Time* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry I cannot keep up with the names of all the variations Frank offers these days.
> 
> ST (Justin_Time)


 
   
  I think Hifimanrookie is our resident Toxic Cable Librarian....


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I think Hifimanrookie is our resident Toxic Cable Librarian....



Anyone using my name? Well..occ stranded litz copper cable huh?... Mmmmm well..ur talking bout the black widow then..and if u wanna do it right u get urself the cable i am getting..the black widow 22awg 8wired..a totally balanced cable..and in my case its two cables to be honest..1 for right 1 for left..i will be taking this cable with me to the next uk meet in october..see my pics frank took of my cable..am still waiting forthe adapter cable to be finished of the same wire.. 
Or else the new arsenic could be a good pairing?


----------



## negura

Quote: 





justin_time said:


> No disagreement there about the LCD3 treble.  As a matter of fact, everything is a little more transparent with the LCD3 relative to the LCD2.
> 
> I found that the biggest improvement to my system happened when I improved the source. After I replaced my digital source (Oppo 105/Wadia 121 or RWA Bellina NOS DAC and HiRez Pro DAC) with the my analog source (Avid Acutus/SME V/Lyra Titan), the details on the LCD3 were miraculously enhanced without any hint of added brightness.  As a matter of fact, everything improved so much that I had a hard time switching back to my digital source if not for its addicting convenience. My point is not the switch to analog but rather that the brightness could very be in the source of your system and an improvement there will help alleviate any brightness that you may have in the LCD3, perhaps more effectively than switching the amp or the cable.
> 
> ...


 
   
  It's a mix of things, from bright recordings combined with very good transparency of the upstream and exceptional detail retrieval/qualities afferent to the Silver cables. It's never an issue with proper recordings. But unfortunately I  would probably choose to sacrifice a bit of treble extension all else being equal, so I am less bothered whenever crap recordings turn up in my playlist.
   
  The way I know it's not the source is that I am running my speakers using the same source. My speakers are actually at least as detailed as either of the HD800s or LCD-3s on the treble, yet there is less sibilance on the same recordings (Note: That's the HD800s on stock; on copper the HD800s are fantastic, just perfect treble wise imho). That said, my source doesn't have any treble rolloff either, and that's good in my book. The source and amp are the Burson Conductor, and they're well known and used here and while very detailed not at all bright or harsh.
   
  The reason I love a really good cable is simple. It's a perfect way to fine tune the sound of that one headphone. Whereas if I start tuning the rest of my system to suit, I would end-up with imbalances to other gear, such as speakers and other headphones.  Anyway, within the current market I would still choose the Silver Widows for the LCD-3s. I've had the chance to compare quite a few of Frank's cables at the last meet. I agree and I wouldn't personally choose copper for the Audeze, as I think it takes them backwards. A bit too much of a good thing in some areas.


----------



## LPP6

Finally received the shipment of the year (well so far anyway). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   

   
  The cable (Silver Widow for HE-500) looks awesome. Thanks Frank!!
  Had to dig some of the smaller tools from the garage to get that one loosened mini bolt from the splitter back tightened properly. Nice bolts there Frank and the splitter of course is just fabulous.
  That original HiFiMan cable in the background looks just plain ordinary...
  Haven't really listened the cable since it's just started the burning in process. Had to test the cable for microphonics (is this the correct word?) though, because the original cable is just awful if just about anything contacts it while listening. The SW is quality product and doesn't take any interference from any outside contact (based on the very quick test), which is nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  -LP-


----------



## commtrd

Could someone PLEASE define each of the cables that are available and what they are best suited for? 
I look on the Toxic Cable web site and there appears to be nothing on the White Widow, Black Widow, Dilver widow and how they compare to the Silver Poison etc? I have LCD2.2 and I would like to assess the different cables to decide on a purchase. It is almost impossible to get a response from a query made on the site and I don't want to spend several hundred not knowing anything about what I am buying. 

Specifically what are the differences in White Widow, black Widow, silver Widow, and Silver Poison? Which is BEST recommended cable for LCD2.2 phones?


----------



## negura

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> Could someone PLEASE define each of the cables that are available and what they are best suited for?
> I look on the Toxic Cable web site and there appears to be nothing on the White Widow, Black Widow, Dilver widow and how they compare to the Silver Poison etc? I have LCD2.2 and I would like to assess the different cables to decide on a purchase. It is almost impossible to get a response from a query made on the site and I don't want to spend several hundred not knowing anything about what I am buying.
> 
> Specifically what are the differences in White Widow, black Widow, silver Widow, and Silver Poison? Which is BEST recommended cable for LCD2.2 phones?


 
   
  It may help if you read the previous 2-3 pages... just saying.


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> Could someone PLEASE define each of the cables that are available and what they are best suited for?
> I look on the Toxic Cable web site and there appears to be nothing on the White Widow, Black Widow, Dilver widow and how they compare to the Silver Poison etc? I have LCD2.2 and I would like to assess the different cables to decide on a purchase. It is almost impossible to get a response from a query made on the site and I don't want to spend several hundred not knowing anything about what I am buying.
> 
> Specifically what are the differences in White Widow, black Widow, silver Widow, and Silver Poison? Which is BEST recommended cable for LCD2.2 phones?


 
  You could also PM or email Frank and ask him. He can't comment on his cables' tonal qualities in here, but he can recommend them to you based on your preferences. That's how I made my decision before ordering the cable.
  And of course I first read all the 187 pages this thread then had, there are a lot of good comments and reviews by all these great Head-Fi enthusiasts.
   
  -LP-


----------



## commtrd

I have tried repeatedly to get some feedback and finally got a reply but no answers to queries about the other cables. I guess Frank is very busy to spend time answering questions. Reading all I can would indicate the Silver Poison might fix me up but would really like to know about Silver Widow, White Widow, and Black Widow before deciding. I can't find any reviews on the White Widow but did find one on the Silver Poison. It was positive so may buy one of those.


----------



## commtrd

There was one person who referenced a Black Widow being copper Litz not sure what that means. Not what I need for LCD2.2 so strike that one. Another guy talked about Wjite Widow but nothing in depth at all and was paired with Senn HD650 IIRC. Again no help with my rig. I did find another thread on Silver Poison with Mjolnir/Gungnir and very positive. Trying to see if a cable will get me closer to a LCD3 without having to buy one. Cheapskate! 
Anyway that's probably what I will end up trying.


----------



## Toxic Cables

As stated in my first reply to you, i wanted to make your aware of the long wait times i have before proceeding with and order, and asked you to reply if this was OK and we can go ahead.
   
  Silver Widow, Type 2 Litz OCC Cryo Silver + Gold 25.5AWG.
   
  Virus, Type 2 Litz OCC Cryo Silver + Copper, available in both 26 and 22AWG. This cable utilises strands of both pure Silver and Copper withing the same wire, a true hybrid. Unlike the silver plated copper, many call a hybrid.
   
  Black Widow, Type 2 Litz OCC Cryo Copper 22AWG. Also available in 24AWG in both Cotton and French Silk sleeving.
   
  White Widow, Type 2 Litz OCC Cryo Silver plated Copper, available in both 22 and 26AWG.
   
  Litz wire, is where every strand within the wire has been individually insulated, so no two strands in the wire are making contact until the solder joint. It's very much like having a 500-1000 wire cable.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> There was one person who referenced a Black Widow being copper Litz not sure what that means. Not what I need for LCD2.2 so strike that one. Another guy talked about Wjite Widow but nothing in depth at all and was paired with Senn HD650 IIRC. Again no help with my rig. I did find another thread on Silver Poison with Mjolnir/Gungnir and very positive. Trying to see if a cable will get me closer to a LCD3 without having to buy one. Cheapskate!
> Anyway that's probably what I will end up trying.


 

 in short...its considered to go for silver widow if u have the lcd 2 or lcd 2 ver.2 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ps...no matter what cable u use...but sorry to say it..the lcd 2 will NEVER EVER COME CLOSE to the lcd3....everyone knows that. so u maybe can better start saving money for the LCD3's instead of buying a cable?..and if u do have the lcd3 then get the toxic cable silver venom..and ur in audio heaven and deadbroke..


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You know how this works...He'll order the LCD-3's and then STILL order the White Widows!......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  THIS IS HEAD-FI!!!!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> You know how this works...He'll order the LCD-3's and then STILL order the White Widows!......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Madness!


----------



## commtrd

C'mon guys have a little faith here! I think I have it narrowed down to either the Silver Widow or the Silver Poison. I think either one will work fine with LCD3s if I ever get around to ordering those cans. I am getting set up to go full self employed again so the LCD3s will just have to wait a while so in the meantime I thought I would try a cable with my LCD2.2s even though they may not be quite as good as the 3s, they are still very nice phones (not exactly slumming here!) so will see how it goes. Frank supposed to reply with recommendations here shortly then I will get a cable ordered.


----------



## commtrd

OK Silver Widow it is! Soon as Frank tells me what to do to finalize the order it's a done deal. I think it will be a nice addition to my little system.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> OK Silver Widow it is! Soon as Frank tells me what to do to finalize the order it's a done deal. I think it will be a nice addition to my little system.


 
  You have made the right choice....


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> You have made the right choice....



And the start of a very big hole in ur wallet...I KNOW


----------



## commtrd

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> And the start of a very big hole in ur wallet...I KNOW


 
  Well here's some rationalization: I have a SS amp so no tube rolling! How 'bout that one!?! Besides my audio habit just means so much to me that if that's the worst I do then I am just fine. Compared to all the money I have spent on boats and trucks my headphone system is basically a tiny blip on the radar. Like not even there... And lets not start talking about my photography gear either. Although I do make money with that.
   
  I have always loved music and I love it even more now. I need to figure out a way to audition the LCD3s...


----------



## zilch0md

commtrd said:


> I need to figure out a way to audition the LCD3s...




One way to do it: http://www.thecableco.com/Product/NEW-Headphone-Lending-Library


----------



## hifimanrookie

Another way is to visit a headfi meet..in the states u can find regular headfi meets i understand..

.or maybe one headfi'er in texas has a lcd3 u can listen to? 

Or Put a request on the lcd3 thread..u never know..maybe u can be lucky and a nice lcd3 owner in texas is willing to let u listen to it...


----------



## commtrd

Yep I will probably keep an eye out for a meet up in Austin or somewhere it would be awesome to attend one of those. But for now I'm ok with my LCD2.2s and the amp and dac. Looking forward to getting the Silver Widow cable also. Even with very little experience with other phones I could tell the sound stage just was not like what I keep reading about here that other cans do provide. But the sound is still very very nice with this rig so I am not bummed. Just natural to desire the absolute best sound we can get...


----------



## commtrd

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> One way to do it: http://www.thecableco.com/Product/NEW-Headphone-Lending-Library


 
  Wow that is totally cool! I will definitely avail myself of this service when it comes time to look into better cans. THANKS FOR THE TIP!!


----------



## bIack

Just pulled the trigger on a IEM Silver Widow balanced. Tick tock tick tock


----------



## commtrd

Me too. Ordered a Silver Widow yesterday now wait 14 weeks to get it. I could just kick myself for not just buying the LCD3s to start with as that was my original plan. Not that there is a problem with the 3.2s on the contrary they sound awesome. I generally try to buy TOTL stuff first now and that way don't need to worry about later upgrades to get what I wanted to start with. Just the reviews seemed to indicate very little improvement for $1000 more so I went ahead with the 2.2s. Should have stuck to my plan. Hopefully this cable can help the sound staging and treble enhancement such that I am good to go with these cans. We'll see...


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> Me too. Ordered a Silver Widow yesterday now wait 14 weeks to get it. I could just kick myself for not just buying the LCD3s to start with as that was my original plan. Not that there is a problem with the 3.2s on the contrary they sound awesome. I generally try to buy TOTL stuff first now and that way don't need to worry about later upgrades to get what I wanted to start with. Just the reviews seemed to indicate very little improvement for $1000 more so I went ahead with the 2.2s. Should have stuck to my plan. Hopefully this cable can help the sound staging and treble enhancement such that I am good to go with these cans. We'll see...


 

 For most people the differences between 2.2s and 3s are more detail, better highs and better soundstage. My Arsenic cable consists of 4 conductors of Silver Widow and 4 of White Widow, so I think that a full Silver Widow probably has a similar character... In my system the Arsenic surely brought more detail, better highs and a slight improvement in sound stage, so I guess you made the right choice here .


----------



## maguire

Damn......Had a great chance to catch up with fellow Headfiers at a meet being organized in a few weeks. I wanted so much to compare a few cables with other Miracle owners......... but the wife informs me we have a wedding to attend........Anyone know where I can get a life size paper cut out pic so she can take it with her at the wedding?...........


----------



## bIack

maguire said:


> Damn......Had a great chance to catch up with fellow Headfiers at a meet being organized in a few weeks. I wanted so much to compare a few cables with other Miracle owners......... but the wife informs me we have a wedding to attend........Anyone know where I can get a life size paper cut out pic so she can take it with her at the wedding?...........




Help commtrd get his Silver Widow faster and I'm sure he'll find a way to help you with your predicament


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> Me too. Ordered a Silver Widow yesterday now wait 14 weeks to get it. I could just kick myself for not just buying the LCD3s to start with as that was my original plan. Not that there is a problem with the 3.2s on the contrary they sound awesome. I generally try to buy TOTL stuff first now and that way don't need to worry about later upgrades to get what I wanted to start with. Just the reviews seemed to indicate very little improvement for $1000 more so I went ahead with the 2.2s. Should have stuck to my plan. Hopefully this cable can help the sound staging and treble enhancement such that I am good to go with these cans. We'll see...


 
  wow.  it's crazy to wait 14 weeks....I don't have that kind of patience! good luck man!


----------



## Kalmooso

I *finally* received my silver widows for hd800. I was surprised how sleek and light the cable was. Build qualitity is ofc top notch as stated many times in this thread.
   
  Bit about the sound quality:
   
  For me it was clear from the start that these cables let you hear everything that is put into a record. Been listening to early Genesis albums and let me tell you that vocals and instruments sound so
  real. It's like a layer of veil was removed compared to stock cables. Still it manages to sound so smooth and not any hard on ears. Everything sounds balanced from highs to bass and not any exaggerated.
   
  Albums listened so far:
   
  Genesis: Selling England by the pound
  Genesis: Lamb lies down on the broadway
  Genesis: Nursery cryme
  Genesis: Foxtrot
  Dead can dance: Anastasis
  Ian Boddy: Liverdelphia
   
  And my gear:
   
  Sennheiser hd800
  Brinkmann Integrated
  Heavily modified Sony cdp-d12


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kalmooso said:


> I *finally* received my silver widows for hd800. I was surprised how sleek and light the cable was. Build qualitity is ofc top notch as stated many times in this thread.
> 
> Bit about the sound quality:
> 
> ...


 





 Sorry for the long wait, i am extremely glad you are happy with the purchase.


----------



## commtrd

Very interesting the use of the Silver Widow with the HD800. I am thinking about someday maybe getting those cans and had wondered about possibly using that cable with the HD800s. I have no idea what kind of connectors those phones require though. Also the Mjolnir requires balanced so may be better to just get a dedicated cable for those phones. That's a ways off anyway.


----------



## hifimanrookie

silver widows with the hd800?????? thats a new one for me...u must be first one to get that cable for the hd800 as far i can remember..but i guess its all about ur total rig to determine which cable is right.....but if u love the sound..be happy with it...
   
  but guys i stumbled upon something i was stunned to be honest
   
  first i see the Head Technician of Sennheiser state that Franks cables actually improve the sound of their excellent headphone products
  and now this:
   
  the world cant get more crazy then this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
   
     
   
   
  that Alexander Rosson dude is actually the..wait...wait...wait..no..wait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....the CEO and CO-FOUNDER of AUDEZE himself...and what did he do...he became a follower of our so beloved cable maker...TOXIC cables..now my foot broke...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  how much more prove u wanna see that toxic cables is the right choice for cabling ur own babies..oops..i mean ur headphones....as a big and well regarded headphone manufacturer like Audeze is also actually following the brand with interest.
   
  okay..this is end of this news bulletin..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Both Silver Poison and Widows are very good with the HD800. I think some people just assume that a silver cable won't be a good match with the HD800, but that could not be further from the truth. I find my silver cables, to pair very well with them, but that could also be due to the included gold.


----------



## hifimanrookie

oh ok...i thought the toxic copper (or copper hybrid) cables were best combo with the hd800...well..u see...even i learn a thing or two.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  maybe i have to try one silver widow or arsenic one day on my he500 as well...to see if it will be better pair then the black widow to my ears


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> oh ok...i thought the toxic copper (or copper hybrid) cables were best combo with the hd800...well..u see...even i learn a thing or two..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I just received my SWs for HE-500 a few days ago and they do work extremely well together already although there's not too many hours burn-in in them. You had your doubts when I ordered these for my HiFiMans, but luckily that seems to be a really goo match. Well, maybe it's not luck after all since I ended up ordering the SW after Frank recommended it after hearing my preferences.
  So thanks again Frank, you do know your business.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lpp6 said:


> I just received my SWs for HE-500 a few days ago and they do work extremely well together already although there's not too many hours burn-in in them. You had your doubts when I ordered these for my HiFiMans, but luckily that seems to be a really goo match. Well, maybe it's not luck after all since I ended up ordering the SW after Frank recommended it after hearing my preferences.
> So thanks again Frank, you do know your business.


 
  Glad you like it and sorry for the extremely long wait. The SW does pair very well with the HE-500, depending on what you are after.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lpp6 said:


> I just received my SWs for HE-500 a few days ago and they do work extremely well together already although there's not too many hours burn-in in them. You had your doubts when I ordered these for my HiFiMans, but luckily that seems to be a really goo match. Well, maybe it's not luck after all since I ended up ordering the SW after Frank recommended it after hearing my preferences.
> So thanks again Frank, you do know your business.



In the end it all depends on what rig u have and what preferences u have to decide which cable u need..in ur case its the silver widow. For others its black widow or arsenic. Its not back and white.

And as frank said..its all about prefences..for some its better to get one cable..for the other another cable.....and if frank recommended the sw to u then u can count on it its good advice..
he once recommended me to get the black widow 22awg (i was first one to get one) for my he500 in my rig...and i never looked back. 
Congrats on ur cable! And enjoy.


----------



## inter voice

Hi Frank,
   
  Just sent you a PM about the BW.


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





kalmooso said:


> I *finally* received my silver widows for hd800. I was surprised how sleek and light the cable was. Build qualitity is ofc top notch as stated many times in this thread.
> 
> Bit about the sound quality:
> 
> ...


 
   
  +1 same experience with my HD800 + Silver Widow.
   
  Nice


----------



## MAURO16164

place a small review x cable Donghi Frank, aka Toxic cables ... I bought from him a silver cord for my widow audeze lcd2 .. finally, after finishing the running of this wonderful craft cable, I can give my subjective point of view ... outstanding! point! joking aside, it is built with painstaking care .. completely finished with expensive French silk and a splitter for the final a y beautiful.really, I had to wait up to 14 weeks, but I have to say that the wait will is worth .the esthetic factor, it seems to have a small work of art in your hands, the sound is incredibly open and everything has improved nettamente.anche the soundstage of audeze, his little Achilles' heel, it is improved.all is much more 'airy and open, bass even more' dry, precise and definite, the senior most 'airy and dynamic ... Frank with this cable has created a small masterpiece and my heartfelt thanks audeze ... In short, if you want to a cable permanently, short of best headphones on the market, but by spending much less, this is what makes' x you.il price of this cable x 2.50 meters is around 300 pounds, shipping included, but includes a coating in French silk expensive, about £ 40, and a splitter from the cost of 10 euro .. wanting the cable it can also do more 'short and without coating and splitters spending much less certain .... and 14 weeks of waiting are not few, but you'll be rewarded with a truly definitive improvement mr.Donghi .. thanks! P.S. now it seems to have in my hands a Audeze LCD 3, x heard only a few hours since the double price compared to my ...google translate from italian..


----------



## maguire

Bravo Mauro..................Well Written....
  Nice to read your thoughts on and that  you are enjoying your new cable......Yes the wait is long but the demand is high and so is the quality...
  "So.... you like a the French Silk ehhh ....You really are an Italian....."


----------



## MAURO16164

also the eye wants its part ...eheheheheh


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Glad you like it and sorry for the extremely long wait. The SW does pair very well with the HE-500, depending on what you are after.


 

 Yep, it works already pretty flawlessly. It just seems to hide nothing and just gives a very detailed image throughout the frequency range, even the lowest notes do come out really naturally. Some might think it's too detailed, but it's far from the "stereotypical" harsh silver sound. It's just Toxic and I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Let's see if I can produce something more of a review once I have more hours and experience on the great Silver Widow.


----------



## inter voice

Hi Frank,
   
  A bit quiet here may be due to long weekends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yesterday sent you another PM about SW after hearing good comments with HD800.


----------



## project86

Just got my batch of cables in from Frank the other day, and figured I'd post a few pics and impressions. As always, I'm exceedingly impressed with the build and everything else about Frank's cables. Just top notch in my humble opinion. Yes, the wait is long, but there's a reason for that. And do you absolutely need those cables _right now_ when they will hopefully serve in your system for many years? Waiting a bit is worth it, just like when ordering a CIEM or other hand built custom product. 
   
   
  Starting with the Silver Poison cable for custom IEMs:
   

   

   

   
  Just a beautiful cable - thin and manageable, yet substantial at the same time. Love the lack of memory wire too. I didn't listen to this much as they are going to be sent out to some other folks tomorrow for demo purposes. I had another Silver Poison that someone disappeared with, so I'm being a lot more careful about who I loan things to from now on. But Frank was kind enough to replace it for me - what a class act.
   
   
   
   
  Next is the completely over the top Silver Widow (OCC Cryo silver with gold) for custom IEMs. This is purely for use at home only - Frank asked if I needed it flexible or if being on the stiffer side was OK. I told him do whatever it takes for pure SQ because I'll only use this at home directly in front of my gear, so flexibility is a non-issue in this case. Subsequently this is some thicker gauge stuff compared to the Silver Poison. It's a type 2 Litz cable where every strand within each wire has its own insulation, meaning none of he strands are in direct contact until the solder joint. Termination is a Neutrik 4-pin XLR for balanced operation. I did get an adapter for XLR to 1/4" made from OCC copper, for those times when I want to use a single-ended amplifier. In any case, I'm blown away by this cable - simply the best my CIEMs have ever sounded. Running the JH13pro FreqPhase from the balanced Silver Widow, driven by an AURALiC Taurus, fed by a Resonessence Labs Invicta playing DSD tracks from its SD Card player.... holy smokes does it sound good! It probably wouldn't work so well on the go, but that isn't really the point, is it?
   
   

   

   

   

   

   
   
   
   
  Last but certainly not least is the balanced HD800 cable - an 18AWG version of the Copper Scorpion which uses fully Cryo'd OCC Copper in a Litz configuration. Notice the special connectors made just for HD800 - very nice. I went back and forth with Frank on which cable would be best for me, and in the end he recommended this one based on my feedback. He says he isn't even sure people know he has this option for HD800 what with all the Silver Poisons and such, but it's a very viable choice - the larger gauge plus OCC Copper translates to spectacular extension on both ends. Despite being on the thicker side, this cable is by no means unwieldy or difficult to deal with. In fact I prefer it to the original Sennheiser cable, which had a tendency to twist up in sharp angles and generally make a mess of itself. Once again, I use balanced operation a lot, but use the adapter pictured above for my single ended amps. I believe it is the same cable but in a higher gauge. In any case, I'm not disappointed in the least with this cable. Frank could have upsold a Silver Widow or even his RC-4 "ultimate" HD800 cable - but he didn't. I think it's worth noting how Frank is the type of guy to figure out what you want, rather than try to sell you the most expensive option regardless of your taste. 
   

   

   

   

   

   
   
   
  I'll have more thoughts on these excellent cables as I get more time with them For now, Just wanted to post some pics and note how pleased I am with Frank's service and attention to detail. Since I do this as something of a "professional" over at InnerFidelity, I deal with _a lot_ of manufacturers on a regular basis. If only all of them operated on the same level as Frank.... it would make my job much easier.


----------



## Gengz

Quote: 





project86 said:


> Just got my batch of cables in from Frank the other day, and figured I'd post a few pics and impressions. As always, I'm exceedingly impressed with the build and everything else about Frank's cables. Just top notch in my humble opinion. Yes, the wait is long, but there's a reason for that. And do you absolutely need those cables _right now_ when they will hopefully serve in your system for many years? Waiting a bit is worth it, just like when ordering a CIEM or other hand built custom product.
> 
> 
> Starting with the Silver Poison cable for custom IEMs:
> ...


 
  nice reviews.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





project86 said:


> Just got my batch of cables in from Frank the other day, and figured I'd post a few pics and impressions. As always, I'm exceedingly impressed with the build and everything else about Frank's cables. Just top notch in my humble opinion. Yes, the wait is long, but there's a reason for that. And do you absolutely need those cables _right now_ when they will hopefully serve in your system for many years? Waiting a bit is worth it, just like when ordering a CIEM or other hand built custom product.
> 
> 
> Starting with the Silver Poison cable for custom IEMs:
> ...


 
  Nice. Going balanced for IEMs.


----------



## inter voice

Yes, Frank is a wonderful guy and he also made me a 6ft Scorpion with RCA plug.  The workmanship is second to none and I totally agree that the waiting is worthy.  I am really happy with this 18AWG Scorpion and I have written a short comparsion of this cable with Oyaide and Cardas in the few pages back.  Scorpion beats the two cables by a very BIG margin.
   
  I owned a 2nd HD800 and I have already placed my order with Frank for a 6ft 22 AWG Black Widow but having heard a few folks here saying that HD800 also performs extremely well with Silver Window I am now seriously considering changing the BW to SW.  Still waiting for Frank's PM reply


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> Yes, Frank is a wonderful guy and he also made me a 6ft Scorpion with RCA plug.  The workmanship is second to none and I totally agree that the waiting is worthy.  I am really happy with this 18AWG Scorpion and I have written a short comparsion of this cable with Oyaide and Cardas in the few pages back.  Scorpion beats the two cables by a very BIG margin.
> 
> I owned a 2nd HD800 and I have already placed my order with Frank for a 6ft 22 AWG Black Widow but having heard a few folks here saying that HD800 also performs extremely well with Silver Window I am now seriously considering changing the BW to SW.  Still waiting for Frank's PM reply


 
   
  I think the question you need to ask youyrself is 'is your system verging on being too bright with the HD800's?'
   
  If the answer is *yes* then probably the BW would be a better choice.
  If *no* then the SW will not add to the brightness has plenty of tight bass and extremely detailed and very fast. As the last 3 attributes are HD800 strengths anyway I assume more will be preferred.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  P.S I have 3 SW cables for my HD800, LCD2.2 & HE6.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> I think the question you need to ask youyrself is 'is your system verging on being too bright with the HD800's?'
> 
> If the answer is *yes* then probably the BW would be a better choice.
> If *no* then the SW will not add to the brightness has plenty of tight bass and extremely detailed and very fast. As the last 3 attributes are HD800 strengths anyway I assume more will be preferred.
> ...


 
  Thanks for the advice.
  My headphone amp is Yulong A18 and all the cables I tried (stock cable, Cardas, Oyaide and Scorpion cables) did not show any sign of brightness.
  You are right copper cables tend to be slow when compared with silver one.  To get most out from HD800 I think I will go for SW for my 2nd HD800.


----------



## chesterljh

look what came into my mail today!!! =D
   
  Very nice cable frank! =)


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





chesterljh said:


> look what came into my mail today!!! =D
> 
> Very nice cable frank! =)


 
  Looks great! What IEM is it for?


----------



## maguire

OOOOWWWWW someone has a Virus.....Very nice indeed.
   
  Congratulations on some great looking cables Project 86. I totally agree its sooo worth the wait. Frank's cables just ooze Quality & Class.......
  What's more to say, He's The Master of Cables, and will gladly steer you to the right cable for your tastes.
   
  Only thing is he has a growing stable of some pretty hot cables, and some folk may not know everything that's available.
  He is so busy, he just hasn't had the time to properly get his website updated with all that cable goodness, which is a shame.....I'm sure he has tons of other stuff he makes also that many don't know about. Well on the bright side if he did do all that......... then the wait would be well...........


----------



## gmahler2u

PM sent to Frank and waiting.


----------



## lin0003

maguire said:


> OOOOWWWWW someone has a Virus.....Very nice indeed.
> 
> Congratulations on some great looking cables Project 86. I totally agree its sooo worth the wait. Frank's cables just ooze Quality & Class.......
> What's more to say, He's The Master of Cables, and will gladly steer you to the right cable for your tastes.
> ...


Pictures... We want pictures!


----------



## SMBuscemi

I have Frank's Silver Widow for my JH16's and they sound simply stunning. 

His cables are worth the wait.

In fact, I'm still waiting on his (then) top of the line HiFiman cables.


----------



## lin0003

I was wondering, do copper USB cables sound different from silver ones?


----------



## maguire

Llin0003, you have mistaken my post, I was commenting on the picture of the virus cable that  ( chestrljh ) received.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Llin0003, you have mistaken my post, I was commenting on the picture of the virus cable that  ( chestrljh ) received.


 
  Oops! Yours not here yet?


----------



## RumRaisin

Do we get a tracking when frank ships the cable out to us, or we will only know it has arrived when we see it ?


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





rumraisin said:


> Do we get a tracking when frank ships the cable out to us, or we will only know it has arrived when we see it ?


 
  There was a tracking number for me.


----------



## Cryok95

Hey guys, if anyone is interested my silver poison review is here 
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/665282/toxic-cables-silver-poison-review
   

   
  Great job Frank!!


----------



## noobzpro

Hi Frank! sorry for the late post but superbly pleased with the cables i ordered! The workmanship is just awesome! This is really toxic poisonous! I need another piccolino for my new ciem have sent you a pm =D


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> I was wondering, do copper USB cables sound different from silver ones?


 
  Yes they do. My preference is for a silver usb cable. Frank made me a venom usb and it is excellent.


----------



## lin0003

alvin sawdust said:


> Yes they do. My preference is for a silver usb cable. Frank made me a venom usb and it is excellent.


Considering the signal gets there as only 0s and 1s, does copper make it sound warmer? I'm pretty new to all this stuff.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Considering the signal gets there as only 0s and 1s, does copper make it sound warmer? I'm pretty new to all this stuff.


 
   
  Yes, USB cables provide with noticeable sound differences. I haven't had the pleasure to listen to Frank's made USB cables, but I did make a couple myself from his wires and they sound awesome.  The resolution of your DAC/USB interface are very important to how much of a difference you will hear. The more resolving, the bigger of a difference you will hear from everything upstream in your chain, including USB cables. That said, and if it comes to this I would prioritize the hardware first, then the cables.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





negura said:


> Yes, USB cables provide with noticeable sound differences. I haven't had the pleasure to listen to Frank's made USB cables, but I did make a couple myself from his wires and they sound awesome.  The resolution of your DAC/USB interface are very important to how much of a difference you will hear. The more resolving, the bigger of a difference you will hear from everything upstream in your chain, including USB cables. That said, and if it comes to this I would prioritize the hardware first, then the cables.


 
  So say I want to build a system around a HD800 and I find them too bright after I have got the headphone cable, amp and everything, I should order a copper USB cable instead of a silver one?


----------



## negura

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> So say I want to build a system around a HD800 and I find them too bright after I have got the headphone cable, amp and everything, I should order a copper USB cable instead of a silver one?


 
   
  That is pretty much what I've ended up doing. But as the copper headphones cable made sufficient difference for my HD800s to where I like them in terms of brightness, I am actually using a silver USB cable, just love the added detail and energy. This is highly dependant on preferences, so if you find them too bright in your system still then yes, copper USB should help matters along nicely.
   
  And of course, something to keep in mind when balancing your system: If you are using multiple headphones or even speakers out of the same DAC, whereas the headphones cable will only affect that one pair of headphones, the USB will affect the sound with everything.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





negura said:


> That is pretty much what I've ended up doing. But as the copper headphones cable made sufficient difference for my HD800s to where I like them in terms of brightness, I am actually using a silver USB cable, just love the added detail and energy. This is highly dependant on preferences, so if you find them too bright in your system still then yes, copper USB should help matters along nicely.


 
  Thanks for the explanation. Oh, an a last question since you have HD800s. Say that you get one of Frank's copper cables for the HD800, will the sound be a bit darker? The stock cable is also copper I think so the sound signature should stay roughly the same right?


----------



## negura

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Oh, an a last question since you have HD800s. Say that you get one of Frank's copper cables for the HD800, will the sound be a bit darker? The stock cable is also copper I think so the sound signature should stay roughly the same right?


 
   
  While I don't remember what material they are using in the stock cable, the SQ is not great and does not come close to that of Frank's copper cables. I've heard the Scorpion and Black Widows from what I remember and both are head and shoulders above in everything compared to stock. You will find more details, musicality, flow, bass, instrument separation, overall clarity with Frank's copper cables I've mentioned. I've not had the pleasure to hear the Venom, but it should be even better.


----------



## lin0003

negura said:


> While I don't remember what material they are using in the stock cable, the SQ is not great and does not come close to that of Frank's copper cables. I've heard the Scorpion and Black Widows from what I remember and both are head and shoulders above in everything compared to stock. You will find more details, musicality, flow, bass, instrument separation, overall clarity with Frank's copper cables I've mentioned. I've not had the pleasure to hear the Venom, but it should be even better.


Thanks for explaining all these things.


----------



## Von Soundcard

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Yes they do. My preference is for a silver usb cable. Frank made me a venom usb and it is excellent.


 
  What about Silver Plated Copper ? Anyone tried that for USB ?
   
  By the way, can you say what type of USB DAC did you try those aftermarket USB cables on ? I am interested if there are clear differences between cables on async DACs with dedicated drivers.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





von soundcard said:


> What about Silver Plated Copper ? Anyone tried that for USB ?
> 
> By the way, can you say what type of USB DAC did you try those aftermarket USB cables on ? I am interested if there are clear differences between cables on async DACs with dedicated drivers.


 
   
  Yes, there are. The DAC in my signature is Async (w.dedicated drivers - I am not sure this matters). Now what is more important though, many stock DAC USB interfaces are actually not at all very smartly integrated, thus nor clean and resolving enough, so they sometimes can be a bit of a bottleneck. That said, in any configuration, good USB cables made a difference to me and the more resolving and transparent your hardware is, the more evident it should be.


----------



## Von Soundcard

That is interesting. Not that I doubt it, but the DAC was operated using the KS or WASAPI driver modes in a player that recognises them (like foobar), right ? Just checking


----------



## negura

Quote: 





von soundcard said:


> That is interesting. Not that I doubt it, but the DAC was operated using the KS or WASAPI driver modes in a player that recognises them (like foobar), right ? Just checking


 
   
  Of course. Anyway we're going on a tangent on this thread now, so I will stop here. I am posting in other threads as well on this subject.
   
  But as a result of my recent findings I will very likely speak with Frank for some USB cables.


----------



## inter voice

I have changed my order from copper BW to Silver Widow for my HD800 after reading some good comments of SW with HD800.  Actually I have a 18AWG Scorpion and it works wonderfully with HD800. Now I make a small gamble of using Silver Widow for my 2nd HD800 which a lot of people said silver cable is not suitable for HD800.  Hope it is not true and they can match well, with fingers cross 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Hope Frank can speed up his work and I can then provide the result of A/B tests for the Scorpion and SW.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> I have changed my order from copper BW to Silver Widow for my HD800 after reading some good comments of SW with HD800.  Actually I have a 18AWG Scorpion and it works wonderfully with HD800. Now I make a small gamble of using Silver Widow for my 2nd HD800 which a lot of people said silver cable is not suitable for HD800.  Hope it is not true and they can match well, with fingers cross
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Why not try a copper venom?


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





darkbeat said:


> Well lookie what we have here


 
  Furutech makes 4 pin XLR's now? (or HD 4 pin in body)?


----------



## Von Soundcard

How do Silver Plated Copper cables sound in comparison to simple Copper or Silver cables ? Are they right in the middle, closer to one than the other, or... ?


----------



## nigeljames

I think it has been mentioned before that Frank's SPC cables are generally brighter sounding than his pure silver, although I could be wrong.


----------



## hifimanrookie

defqon said:


> Furutech makes 4 pin XLR's now? (or HD 4 pin in body)?



Those are valab high quality connectors.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Those are valab high quality connectors.


 
  I was just about to say that these are not Furutech connectors!


----------



## Matter

Where do I check out the prices of the various cables for IEMs?
  Can't seem to find them anywhere on the site.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





matter said:


> Where do I check out the prices of the various cables for IEMs?
> Can't seem to find them anywhere on the site.
> 
> Thanks.


 
  A lot of his cables aren't on his website. Just shoot him an email.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Why not try a copper venom?


 
  Well, it is too stiff and too expensive for me


----------



## Von Soundcard

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> I think it has been mentioned before that Frank's SPC cables are generally brighter sounding than his pure silver, although I could be wrong.


 

 So SPC are as bright or more than Silver ? This would also mean they have the same emphasis (or more) on highs as Silver ? I'm interested in this, maybe others who have had different types of cable / wire to compare can post their impressions.


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





von soundcard said:


> So SPC are as bright or more than Silver ? This would also mean they have the same emphasis (or more) on highs as Silver ? I'm interested in this, maybe others who have had different types of cable / wire to compare can post their impressions.


 

 IMO good quality silver cables do not have an 'emphasis' in the highs. However because they usually extend much further in the hf's than most copper cables and can be lighter in the bass you can get that impression.


----------



## longbowbbs

Here is a review for you. This will give you some perspective on Toxic Cables Silver wires.....
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/641166/toxic-cables-silver-widow-headphone-cable-review


----------



## Toxic Cables

Wow, been away for a couple of days and we have several new pages.
   
  Thanks for your impressions Project86 and everyone else, it is very much appreciated, it's you guys that keep Toxic going.
   
  The 24AWG SPC can be bright, but i find it to be a good match with the HD6XX, not so much with the Audez'e, but that's just me. I do have a 18AWG version and this one actually works quite well.
   
  Those are indeed modified Valab XLR, not available to buy as a 4Pin version currently.
   
  Remember lads, i have a very limited amount of Silver Poison and Silver Widow, available with my French Silk sleeving, i think i have just enough currently for another 4 SW with the French Silk.
  This is the standard Poison and SW with the PE sleeving that has the Silk over it, in black/brown, very nice.
   
  Here is some eye candy of a couple of recent cables i made.


----------



## project86

Holy cow - looking good Frank! What custom IEMs are those?


----------



## inter voice

OMG the interconnects are stunning.  I will save some money and order a few from Frank


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Here is a review for you. This will give you some perspective on Toxic Cables Silver wires.....
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/641166/toxic-cables-silver-widow-headphone-cable-review


 

 The Silver Widow is a silver cable with some gold in it, right?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





lpp6 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Correct...


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Correct...


 
  According to this eBay listing http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sennheiser-HD800-6ft-Pure-OCC-Silver-cable-1-4-Viablue-and-others-available-/120980918646?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item1c2b065176
  Silver Poison is also pure silver with gold in it.  What is the difference between Silver Poison and Silver Widow?  I only know the cost is different.


----------



## Gengz

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> According to this eBay listing http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sennheiser-HD800-6ft-Pure-OCC-Silver-cable-1-4-Viablue-and-others-available-/120980918646?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item1c2b065176
> Silver Poison is also pure silver with gold in it.  What is the difference between Silver Poison and Silver Widow?  I only know the cost is different.


 
  Silver Widow is more detailed than Silver poison and has a better bass punch.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> According to this eBay listing http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sennheiser-HD800-6ft-Pure-OCC-Silver-cable-1-4-Viablue-and-others-available-/120980918646?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item1c2b065176
> Silver Poison is also pure silver with gold in it.  What is the difference between Silver Poison and Silver Widow?  I only know the cost is different.


 

 Silver Widow contains more gold than Silver Poison. Nobody can tell you how much more, because it's Franks secret formula (no kidding).


----------



## Von Soundcard

Quote: 





> How do Silver Plated Copper cables sound in comparison to simple Copper or Silver cables ? Are they right in the middle, closer to one than the other, or... ?
> 
> (...)
> 
> So SPC are as bright or more than Silver ? This would also mean they have the same emphasis (or more) on highs as Silver ?


 
   
  Any impressions from folks who have had and compared all three ? I am referring to the basic types: Viper vs Scorpion and Silver Poison.


----------



## SpudHarris

I know that all Franks cables are great, I have been on board since the beginning so have tried pretty much all of them. I am however, very impressed with my new White Widow for my HE-6. I will get to reviewing it at some point but early impressions are that it is the most revealing cable I have ever heard, there is nothing hidden with a decent source at all. Micro detail and transients can sometimes come across as harsh or metallic but I liken this cable to a high end tube amp where all the details, dynamics, transients etc... Are retained but yet everything is so effortlessly smooth and un-fatiguing.

I think the WW is an end game cable, for me at least.

Aesthetics as usual are just unbelievably flawless. For those waiting for any of Franks cables, I would just say be patient because the wait is well and truly worth it.

Will try and get some pics up in a bit.....


----------



## longbowbbs

I would like to try the Virus to compare with the SP & SW....Cool looking cable...


----------



## maguire

Well I should be close to getting the Virus as I have both SP & SW...........Cant wait to review all 3... I have gone back to stock cables on my customs.
  While waiting .....wow what a let down ...believe me.... But then when Virus arrives it will be like getting all 3 new try...


----------



## longbowbbs

It will be good to see what you think about them all together Stan. I am using the iDevice Westone cable with my JH16's. Frank does not do those kind.


----------



## alvin sawdust

I am trialing the virus on my LCD-2.1s at the moment and i think it is excellent. Combines the best  attributes of copper and silver. Detailed and airey but with the warmth and cavernous bass that only copper brings to the table. Not so sure the top end is as smooth as the silver poison but this cable isn't fully burnt in yet. So far it meets all my requirements.


----------



## alvin sawdust

I would also like to say that my findings very much mirror Darkbeats impressions in post #3506.
   
  The virus puts you a couple of seats back than the SP and i really like that.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> I would also like to say that my findings very much mirror Darkbeats impressions in post #3506.
> 
> The virus puts you a couple of seats back than the SP and i really like that.


 
  Good observations Alvin! I am still really enjoying my SP's and the HD650's. Frank has my SW's back as I am having him reterminate them for my HD800's. I'll have the Black Widows and the Silver Widows to compare. I am looking forward to that.


----------



## Shini44

My OCC Copper Cable is here :3 also i didn't wait 8 weeks , it was ready in the stock <3


----------



## radiojam

What do you mean, in stock?  I didn't think there were any cables in stock.  If there are, I'd really like to know.


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





radiojam said:


> What do you mean, in stock?  I didn't think there were any cables in stock.  If there are, I'd really like to know.


 
  i don't know but when i mailed frank he told me he got one ready for shipping. maybe it was for someone else who didn't pay etc  don't know really XD but i was SUPER lucky.


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





radiojam said:


> What do you mean, in stock?  I didn't think there were any cables in stock.  If there are, I'd really like to know.


 
   
  Frank mentioned a few weeks back he had a couple of Scorpion IEM cables ready to go out the door.... I got the other one


----------



## clsidxxl

Just one or two questions, the Silver Widow is not for sale on ebay -Toxic? is it possible to have only the cable Silver Widows for diy?. For a Sennheiser HD 800 which cable you advise.Are there someone who has made ​​a usb cable with toxic cable?


----------



## Von Soundcard

I am also interested in thicker wire (smaller AWG) for DIY, either OCC Copper (Scorpion ?) or SP-OCC Copper (Viper ?).
   
  @Frank, when you have time, send me a PM in response to the one I wrote you last week.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





radiojam said:


> What do you mean, in stock?  I didn't think there were any cables in stock.  If there are, I'd really like to know.


 
  I had a few Scorpion IEM cables ready to go, they are all sold now. As i make all my IEM cable orders in a single batch, i usually make a few extra, and these are what was left.
   
  I think i have a Viper CIEM cable currently ready to ship, also a black TF10 Viper which only needs the jack put on. All pending orders are for silver cables and the Virus.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I had a few Scorpion IEM cables ready to go, they are all sold now. As i make all my IEM cable orders in a single batch, i usually make a few extra, and these are what was left.
> 
> I think i have a Viper CIEM cable currently ready to ship, also a black TF10 Viper which only needs the jack put on. All pending orders are for silver cables and the Virus.


 
  OH that is really Good news.  It means those who have ordered silver cables and virus will soon get their cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am one of them as I have ordered a Silver Widow.


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> OH that is really Good news.  It means those who have ordered silver cables and virus will soon get their cables
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think Frank was just talking about batches of IEM cables


----------



## Shini44

frank did you make more IEM cables compared with headphone's cables? i bet the IEM owners who order cables are more than the head phones owners  correct me if i was wrong.


----------



## lin0003

I can't wait until the Melbourne meet where I'll be able to try Maguire's cables and compare them to mine.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> OH that is really Good news.  It means those who have ordered silver cables and virus will soon get their cables
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Those were cables left from the last batch of IEM cables i made some time ago, next batch of IEM cables is not due to be made for awhile. Although there are a couple Virus cables i might ship sooner, so some impressions can be posted for everyone.
   
  I do have some extra Silver Poison, Silver Widow and Virus LOD cables available.


----------



## Shini44

So far i am in love with my new cable, thanks a lot frank seems like i won't have to take a new cable in the future ^^


----------



## horsh

Does anyone know which toxic cables impressed Axel Grell of sennheiser when he listened to them with the HD800's at the London head fi meet recently?


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





horsh said:


> Does anyone know which toxic cables impressed Axel Grell of sennheiser when he listened to them with the HD800's at the London head fi meet recently?


 
  I think it is the 18AWG Scorpion that I now owned after being demonstrated in the London Headfi meet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





horsh said:


> Does anyone know which toxic cables impressed Axel Grell of sennheiser when he listened to them with the HD800's at the London head fi meet recently?


 
   
  I remember one of the cables was either the Scorpion or Black Widows from the copper ones. I still have some notes on my laptop from during the meet and will try to confirm later. The second cable Axel's heard was definetely the Silver Widows. I am not sure what Axel would prefer as he didn't make an explicit preference othan than saying indirectly but quite clearly that all of them sound better than stock. 
   
  I would always choose a copper cable for the HD800s, for a neutral, bright or mildly warm upstream system. I personally think copper has the best synergy with the HD800s.


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> in short...its considered to go for silver widow if u have the lcd 2 or lcd 2 ver.2 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Although I have never heard the LCD3's I know not everyone agrees with you with that statement.


----------



## commtrd

I believe that I read a post that that stated that if the LCD2.2s were a 1 and the HD800s were a 10 on the sound stage scale that would place the LCD3s at around a 5 or 6 on that scale IIRC. So I reasoned that if a Silver Widow could bump up the LCD2.2s to around a 4 or thereabouts that I would be OK with that for now because I really do like the sound from the phones and if it could be had with a slightly more expansive sound stage and a little more sparkle to the highs then I would be happy with that for a good while. I have visited with a few on the forum via PM who have indicated to me that the cable may be able to impart those improvements and that the cable did in fact do that in their listening experience so why not give that a try? The phones I have (even though heavy on the head) do sound nice and I want to do my research for the next system in a more realistic and responsible manner by actually renting the various pieces first and trying them to ferret out the best sounding components. So that way I will have a fairly good set of cans to listen to while researching components. I know the LCD2.2s are clearly not end game but they are not that bad either. This whole thing is a journey and we are supposed to enjoy the music along the way right?


----------



## bIack

toxic cables said:


> Those were cables left from the last batch of IEM cables i made some time ago, next batch of IEM cables is not due to be made for awhile. Although there are a couple Virus cables i might ship sooner, so some impressions can be posted for everyone.
> 
> I do have some extra Silver Poison, Silver Widow and Virus LOD cables available.





Frank you have PM. Thanks


----------



## hifimanrookie

nigeljames said:


> Although I have never heard the LCD3's I know not everyone agrees with you with that statement.



I heard both phones and both had SAME cable (norse audio ..sorry dont know model) and on the same amp..the v200...and to my ears the lcd3 was far ahead on soundstage, treble, midrange and less dark..in short..it sounded more composed, more realistic...TO MY EARS...i know the difference in price dont make up with the difference in better soundquality..but the lcd3 is thebetter headphone...but i agree..if some people prefer a darker phone..and then the lcd2 ver2 could be a better fit...


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I heard both phones and both had SAME cable (norse audio ..sorry dont know model) and on the same amp..the v200...and to my ears the lcd3 was far ahead on soundstage, treble, midrange and less dark..in short..it sounded more composed, more realistic...TO MY EARS...i know the difference in price dont make up with the difference in better soundquality..but the lcd3 is thebetter headphone...but i agree..if some people prefer a darker phone..and then the lcd2 ver2 could be a better fit...


 
   
  It's no surprise to me that if the LCD3 are brighter than the LCD2.2 that you would prefer them, if you like a brighter sound, when paired with the V200 which has a reputation for being a warm & dark sounding amp.
  The last thing I would want to do is pair any Audeze phone with a dark sounding amp.
   
  I am not saying the LCD3's are not better, possibly by a clear margin, because I have not heard them.


----------



## Ryujen

Hey chaps, can you help me out here. I'm currently stuck between choosing a Black Widow at 22AWG or 24AWG. Yes, yes, I know most of you would jump and say "get the 22AWG!" and that is what I'm gearing towards as I'd like to get the most out of my HD800. However, I really dig the French silk sleeving and unfortunately, Frank only offers the 24AWG in French silk. So as much as I'd like to enjoy the aesthetics of the silk sleeving, I'm not sure if the trade off for the difference in cable diameter is worth it or not. Can someone grace me with some wisdom here?


----------



## lin0003

ryujen said:


> Hey chaps, can you help me out here. I'm currently stuck between choosing a Black Widow at 22AWG or 24AWG. Yes, yes, I know most of you would jump and say "get the 22AWG!" and that is what I'm gearing towards as I'd like to get the most out of my HD800. However, I really dig the French silk sleeving and unfortunately, Frank only offers the 24AWG in French silk. So as much as I'd like to enjoy the aesthetics of the silk sleeving, I'm not sure if the trade off for the difference in cable diameter is worth it or not. Can someone grace me with some wisdom here?


Sound + looks vs aesthetics? I would take the 24 AWG any day.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Another Poison review,  http://www.head-fi.org/t/665282/toxic-cables-silver-poison-review


----------



## Ryujen

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Sound + looks vs aesthetics? I would take the 24 AWG any day.


 
  Hmm, pardon me but aren't looks part of the aesthetic?


----------



## citraian

No, aesthetics is part of looks )


----------



## lin0003

ryujen said:


> Hmm, pardon me but aren't looks part of the aesthetic?


Yes, I meant flexibility. Not sure what I was thinking.


----------



## Ryujen

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Yes, I meant flexibility. Not sure what I was thinking.


 
  Ah I see. So were you implying that the 22awg would be too bulky and sitff?


----------



## hifimanrookie

ryujen said:


> Ah I see. So were you implying that the 22awg would be too bulky and sitff?



I myself owe a 22 awg black widow..and its superflexible and not heavy at all!! I Have a non sleeved version...that copper looks sexy guys! Am waiting for my black sleeved balanced 8wire black widow cables now of that same 22awg..iput the pics of that cable on my profile already that frank took...if urinterested....but really..seeing that cable in back sleeving makes me dribble..i dont need silk..giveme standard black sleeving and i am a happy camper! Ps..as far i knowmy new cable is a one of iunderstand...but if u ask frank nicely


----------



## singleended58

I got a White Widow for my Heir 4ai. It is very flexible and has superb sound and looks decent too.


----------



## Ryujen

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I myself owe a 22 awg black widow..and its superflexible and not heavy at all!! I Have a non sleeved version...that copper looks sexy guys! Am waiting for my black sleeved balanced 8wire black widow cables now of that same 22awg..iput the pics of that cable on my profile already that frank took...if urinterested....but really..seeing that cable in back sleeving makes me dribble..i dont need silk..giveme standard black sleeving and i am a happy camper! Ps..as far i knowmy new cable is a one of iunderstand...but if u ask frank nicely


 
  That's pleasantly surprising to hear. Your 8 wire Black Widow sounds like a beast of a cable. Though unfortunately, I don't have a balanced amp so I wouldn't be able to make use of a special cable like yours. 
  The 22awg Black Widow probably sounds lovely but the availability of silk sleeving with 24awg is just so tempting! I guess it is down to an individual's priorities and preferences so I can understand why longbowbbs went with the 24awg french silk while you stuck with the 22awg. Hmm, decisions..... decisions........


----------



## hifimanrookie

ryujen said:


> That's pleasantly surprising to hear. Your 8 wire Black Widow sounds like a beast of a cable. Though unfortunately, I don't have a balanced amp so I wouldn't be able to make use of a special cable like yours.
> The 22awg Black Widow probably sounds lovely but the availability of silk sleeving with 24awg is just so tempting! I guess it is down to an individual's priorities and preferences so I can understand why longbowbbs went with the 24awg french silk while you stuck with the 22awg. Hmm, decisions..... decisions........



I am not stuck with 22awg  i specifically wanted that..as my experience tells me that if u have a strong amp the lower the awg the better is it..ofcourse u can go to low..lolz... 

I have a 26awg double helix cable..both are stranded cables..but the black widow has much more body...all sounded more solid....especially low voices..like the leadsingers of unheilig and rammstein...they sound eery evil on my BW 22awg.. 

Its not all bout esthetics..i prefer best soundquality above any esthetics...i listen to my music in the dark...so for me..only thing that matters is: quality of built (durability), no microphobics in cable and most of all...i want a cable to sound as natural as possible....i found out that lower awg helps...as is balanced cabling, as is the amount of wiring inside the cable (8wires), highest quality connectors and i went even further with my new cable to ask frank to make two black widows 22awg cables.... 1 each for right and left channel to minimize any ghosting in the signal..


----------



## lin0003

ryujen said:


> Ah I see. So were you implying that the 22awg would be too bulky and sitff?


22AWG will be bulkier than 24AWG.


----------



## Ryujen

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> 22AWG will be bulkier than 24AWG.


 
  It should be. Though hopefully not by much.
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I am not stuck with 22awg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yes, sound quality and practicality are of utmost importance to me but I was thinking, if the differences in sound quality between the 24awg and 22awg are negligible, I might as well go for the "silked up" 24awg. That way, I can have my cake and eat it too. If not, I'll have to make a compromise. In the end, I just want a nice cable for my HD800.
   
  Gosh, two 22awg Black Widows? One for each channel? Hot damn, that's just jaw dropping.


----------



## commtrd

Well decided to trade in my LCD2.2s to Headamp and simultaneously ordered a pair of LCD3s. Now when I get the Silver Widow I should be pretty well set up I think. Not Stax level but definitely a nice little setup to groove on some tunes! Very excited. Also very much without anything to listen to. Bummer. Just have to be patient!


----------



## gebo

Frank's Silver Venom (18 AWG) and his Silver Widow (25,5AWG) are considered to be his best cables for the LCD-2 respectively LCD-3.
  Has anybody heard the Silver Venom vs. the Silver Widow with LCD-2/3?
  Can you please point out the main differences (regarding sound, practicality (stiffness, durability),.........)?
  Do you think the Venom is worth the (very much) extra money?


----------



## citraian

From what I know the Venom is no longer available to buy.


----------



## gebo

Quote: 





citraian said:


> From what I know the Venom is no longer available to buy.


 
  Thank you, for your note!
  Even so I hope anybody could answer my initial question.


----------



## hifimanrookie

gebo said:


> Thank you, for your note!
> Even so I hope anybody could answer my initial question.



Correction on the silver venom....its just put on hold for a while by frank....as frank wantsto go through its long backlog...and making venoms severely endangers that as it takes a huge more time to finish one then his other cables....but if uask nicely..maybe he makes one for u...


----------



## gebo

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Correction on the silver venom....its just put on hold for a while by frank....as frank wantsto go through its long backlog...and making venoms severely endangers that as it takes a huge more time to finish one then his other cables....but if uask nicely..maybe he makes one for u...


 
  Thank you for your advice!
  Quote: 





gebo said:


> Frank's Silver Venom (18 AWG) and his Silver Widow (25,5AWG) are considered to be his best cables for the LCD-2 respectively LCD-3.
> Has anybody heard the Silver Venom vs. the Silver Widow with LCD-2/3?
> Can you please point out the main differences (regarding sound, practicality (stiffness, durability),.........)?
> Do you think the Venom is worth the (very much) extra money?


 
  Anybody ^^....???


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





gebo said:


> Thank you for your advice!
> Anybody ^^....???


 
  I haven't got them, but people are saying that the venom is the best cable available for the LCD series. The venom is much heavier and less flexible, but sounds better. It really depends on what you prioritize.


----------



## Charnwood

Quote: 





gebo said:


> Frank's Silver Venom (18 AWG) and his Silver Widow (25,5AWG) are considered to be his best cables for the LCD-2 respectively LCD-3.
> Has anybody heard the Silver Venom vs. the Silver Widow with LCD-2/3?
> Can you please point out the main differences (regarding sound, practicality (stiffness, durability),.........)?
> Do you think the Venom is worth the (very much) extra money?


 
  I have an LCD-2 cable made from Rectangular Section Silver wire, which is similar to the wire I think what Frank uses in his Silver Venom, made by another maker. I already had a good silver cable on my LCD-2.1's. What the RS Silver wired cable did was to open the LCD-2's up without loosing anything. It is a solid core cable and therefore needs some protection, but it's not a stiff cable.  The Silver Venom, I think, is going to be very similar. 
   
  Frank put the Venom cables on hold about the time the Silver Widow was introduced and I doubt that anyone with a Silver Venom is in any hurry to try a Silver Widow except for practical reasons.
   
  I have just recently received a Silver Widow cable for my HD600. This combination is giving my LCD-2's some serious competition. Okay, they don't have the same dynamic range as the LCD-2's, but they have a more balanced and open sound. Put me in mind of the HD800's I auditioned recently and now have on order. There are times when the bass of the LCD-2's is too much. The Silver Widow could actually be a better the option.
   
  An 8-wire Silver Widow is what I'm considering for the HD800's.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





charnwood said:


> An 8-wire Silver Widow is what I'm considering for the HD800's.


 
  Silver on HD800?


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Silver on HD800?


 
  Yes, Silver Widow with HD800.  I changed my ordered from Black Widow to Silver Widow after hearing some good feedbacks in this forum about Silver with HD800.  Frank also said they are good matches and is not bright.  I will report my findings when I have the Silver Widow.. still waiting ....


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> Yes, Silver Widow with HD800.  I changed my ordered from Black Widow to Silver Widow after hearing some good feedbacks in this forum about Silver with HD800.  Frank also said they are good matches and is not bright.  I will report my findings when I have the Silver Widow.. still waiting ....


 
  Interesting. If it turn out to be too bright, you might want to get a new HD800 because apparently, the new one is brighter. Check this thread out:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/646871/new-hd-800-very-different-than-the-old-hd-800


----------



## Charnwood

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Silver on HD800?


 
  I need to listen to the HD800's on my own equipment to be sure, but assuming they sound like I remember from when I auditioned them, then I think the Silver Widow would be my choice. That little bit of Gold in the Silver Widow makes a difference. It isn't a bright cable. The other possibility is the Virus, the new Silver and Copper hybrid cable.


----------



## negura

Silver Widows sound great and much better than the stock cables on the HD800. That said, after having listened to them compared to the copper cables, I think the latter have amazing synergy with these headphones compensating in exactly the few areas that are not the strongest: euphony, bass impact, smoother treble.


----------



## inter voice

From my experience I do not find HD800 bright.  I got two HD800s with serial number 13xxx and 16xxx and both sound great without any brightness.  The Bass is more than sufficient and is not lean at all.  I believe whether CANs sound bright or not depend very much on what headphone amplifier they are connected to.  Cable will have some adjustment to the SQ but not a determining factor IMHO.  I am using Yulong A18 headphone amplifier which as far as I know utilized HD800 as its reference headphone during design stage and that explains why the SQ of this amplifier sounds so Great with HD800. Yulong also recommended pure silver cable for HD800 and its A18 headphone amplifier.
   
  Of the two HD800s I got one of them is using 18AWG OCC Scorpion cable while the other is using Oyaide OCC copper cable.  I have already placed an order for a Silver Widow from Frank and I will compare copper vs silver by A/B test when the SW has arrived sometimes in end of July or early Aug I hope.


----------



## Von Soundcard

Quote: 





von soundcard said:


> How do Silver Plated Copper cables sound in comparison to simple Copper or Silver cables ? Are they right in the middle, closer to one than the other, or... ?


 
   
  Any impressions from folks who have heard and compared all three, especially as interconnects?
   
  I am referring to the basic types: Viper vs Scorpion vs Silver Poison.


----------



## Shini44

Guys should i go OCC Silver or OCC Silver +1% gold? i went copper but seems it is not the best with J-pop less bass and treble. will keep the cable because it is made by Frank <3

 so which Toxic cable should i pick now?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> Guys should i go OCC Silver or OCC Silver +1% gold? i went copper but seems it is not the best with J-pop less bass and treble. will keep the cable because it is made by Frank <3
> 
> so which Toxic cable should i pick now?


 
  You would have only just received the Scorpion, burn it in for a few days, just leave it playing music overnight and then decide if you still want to get another cable.


----------



## KimChee

Burn it in scorpion has fantastic bass. Should be more detailed in treble also maybe smoother


----------



## KimChee

Stupid phone triple post


----------



## KimChee

Sorry triple


----------



## negura

Quote: 





von soundcard said:


> Any impressions from folks who have heard and compared all three, especially as interconnects?
> 
> I am referring to the basic types: Viper vs Scorpion vs Silver Poison.


 
   
  I don't really like SPC personally. Exceptions apply. I would on most systems apply for either copper or some sort of silver stuff. I should be able to hear the latest hybrid R&D shortly.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





negura said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  SP's are wonderful with HD650's!


----------



## vincentc

I can't wait to receive my cable! Sorry guys I had to post, it's too hard to wait in silence.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> You would have only just received the Scorpion, burn it in for a few days, just leave it playing music overnight and then decide if you still want to get another cable.


 
  I totally agreed with Frank.  When I first received my 18AWG OCC Copper Scorpion I was disappointed that it was no better than my Cardas cable being used.
  After about 30 hrs burn-in things became to change and after about 100 hrs the SQ has become very very good indeed and beats the Cardas miles away.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





vincentc said:


> I can't wait to receive my cable! Sorry guys I had to post, it's too hard to wait in silence.


 
  For how long you have been waiting ????


----------



## klipschman70

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> For how long you have been waiting ????


 
   
  me too, no problem since day 1. And I have been using 2 x 64GB sandisk micro SD formatted as FAT32.


----------



## klipschman70

sorry wrong post ... my bad


----------



## john777

Getting a new pair of HiFiMan HE-500s soon. Should I order a Silver Poison cable now or wait until I have burned in the 'phones?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





john777 said:


> Getting a new pair of HiFiMan HE-500s soon. Should I order a Silver Poison cable now or wait until I have burned in the 'phones?


 
  Given the order time on Toxic Cables, I would order them straight away. Your new HE-500's will likely still have some break in time before they arrive.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just a quick note lads. I will be replying to all messages and PM's later today (Tuesday).
   
  I noticed some fake eBay listings of a lot of iPhone 5's, on my eBay account today, looked like someone hacked it, so i have taken down all my listed items from eBay for the time being, till i get this looked in to, so no need for concern when you don't see any listings on eBay. 
   
  Should you need any parts or wires in the meantime, please email or PM me, with the header "Parts" in you email, and we can take orders this way for now.


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Given the order time on Toxic Cables, I would order them straight away. Your new HE-500's will likely still have some break in time before they arrive.



+1 i totally agree..If ur budget allows it..ofcourse


----------



## vincentc

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> For how long you have been waiting ????


 
  Almost 14 weeks now. But it was discussed with Frank  I just need to be more patient... It's difficult though...


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





vincentc said:


> Almost 14 weeks now. But it was discussed with Frank  I just need to be more patient... It's difficult though...


 
  I am sure it won't be too long to have your cable from Frank.  Frank always tries his best to deliver his orders within the time frame.  My SW should be deliverd sometime early August as I have been waiting for a few weeks already.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> I am sure it won't be too long to have your cable from Frank.  Frank always tries his best to deliver his orders within the time frame.  My SW should be deliverd sometime early August as I have been waiting for a few weeks already.


 
  Is the wait just on headphone cables or on IEM cables as well? My IEM cable came in something like 2 weeks.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Is the wait just on headphone cables or on IEM cables as well? My IEM cable came in something like 2 weeks.


 
  As i get 20x as many orders for headphone cables, then IEM cables, i make all IEM cable orders in one single batch, this is also because they are much easier to make, as most have the IEM side already terminated by the overmolder. 
  So the nearer you order to the batch being made, the quicker you get it.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> As i get 20x as many orders for headphone cables, then IEM cables, i make all IEM cable orders in one single batch, this is also because they are much easier to make, as most have the IEM side already terminated by the overmolder.
> So the nearer you order to the batch being made, the quicker you get it.


 
  That explains it. Thanks.


----------



## bIack

toxic cables said:


> As i get 20x as many orders for headphone cables, then IEM cables, i make all IEM cable orders in one single batch, this is also because they are much easier to make, as most have the IEM side already terminated by the overmolder.
> So the nearer you order to the batch being made, the quicker you get it.




Sooooo......, did I order closer or farther from the finishing of the batch? :rolleyes:


----------



## xphynance

Does Toxic Cables stop selling the diy parts/wires on eBay? I can not find it now...


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





xphynance said:


> Does Toxic Cables stop selling the diy parts/wires on eBay? I can not find it now...


 
  Frank got hacked and will re-list the items ASAP, someone added fake iphones on his account.


----------



## xphynance

thanks!
   
  bad luck...some parts are hard to find elsewhere...


----------



## Charnwood

Quote: 





xphynance said:


> Does Toxic Cables stop selling the diy parts/wires on eBay? I can not find it now...


 
  See post #3839.


----------



## LifeAspect

nvm.


----------



## Henke

Thanks to Frank, my portable setup is now a tad... _cooler. _I got a balanced interconnect between -dB and RX MK3, a *Silver Widow one*. There are rumours that when changing the volume, there will be a scratchy sound when the amp is in balanced mode.
   
  Not so! Well... all I can say is that this does not happen with my setup. If that is down to my unit not having that error or Franks craftmanship, I couldn't tell you.
   
  Anyway, here are a few pictures of the cable and my setup. 
   

  Notice that Frank even aligned the logo so that when connected, they face the same way. 

  Yes, that is a Silver Poison for my HE-500s...
   
  Soundwise - it is different compared to single-ended. Not night-and-day, but details are a little sharper and I feel the bass is tighter and _slightly stronger . _I like it.


----------



## philo50

Just to set the record straight I am one of those people who bitched and moaned about the delay in the delivery of my Silver Poisons for Hifiman that were ordered late last year. They were delivered 2 weeks ago and replaced another well-known after-market silver cable. In short, I am thrilled with the cable! More resolving and my HE-6's ,my favorite phone, is even more fantastic than before. The upshot is that despite my whining I have ordered another silver cable for my LCD-2.2's.
   
  Trying to be fair here.....


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





philo50 said:


> Just to set the record straight I am one of those people who bitched and moaned about the delay in the delivery of my Silver Poisons for Hifiman that were ordered late last year. They were delivered 2 weeks ago and replaced another well-known after-market silver cable. In short, I am thrilled with the cable! More resolving and my HE-6's ,my favorite phone, is even more fantastic than before. The upshot is that despite my whining I have ordered another silver cable for my LCD-2.2's.
> 
> Trying to be fair here.....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





henke said:


> Thanks to Frank, my portable setup is now a tad... _cooler. _I got a balanced interconnect between -dB and RX MK3, a *Silver Widow one*. There are rumours that when changing the volume, there will be a scratchy sound when the amp is in balanced mode.
> 
> Not so! Well... all I can say is that this does not happen with my setup. If that is down to my unit not having that error or Franks craftmanship, I couldn't tell you.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for sharing the pictures, i am glad you like it. Your mini USB to lightning is no on route.
   
  I have decided to keep my eBay shop offline for awhile, so that i have more time to catch up on order. It takes up a good few hours every other day, to pack all the eBay parts, which i could spend making cables.
   
  Should any existing customers need any parts, please feel free to contact me.


----------



## Sniperbombers

Hey frank i've sent you an e-mail in regards to my item ordered back in 
 [size=small]
[size=10pt] End time:[/size][size=10pt] 12-Feb-13 17:52:31 EST[/size]
[/size]


----------



## Von Soundcard

Hi, I wanted to order some parts from you (wire etc.). What's the best way to contact you for that, mail ?

 How do you take payments outside of Ebay ? Paypal, to an address ?

 Also if you could reply to the last email I've sent you.


----------



## vincentc

Quote: 





von soundcard said:


> Hi, I wanted to order some parts from you (wire etc.). What's the best way to contact you for that, mail ?
> 
> How do you take payments outside of Ebay ? Paypal, to an address ?
> 
> Also if you could reply to the last email I've sent you.


 
  I am sure Frank will answer your email very soon. What I can tell you (being a previous customer) is that he has a Paypal account, therefore you will be able to pay him via an email address (linked to his paypal account). The best way to contact him is by email, and follow this thread because when he reads his email he usually post something on the forum as well. 
   
  Hope that help!


----------



## hifimanrookie

vincentc said:


> I am sure Frank will answer your email very soon. What I can tell you (being a previous customer) is that he has a Paypal account, therefore you will be able to pay him via an email address (linked to his paypal account). The best way to contact him is by email, and follow this thread because when he reads his email he usually post something on the forum as well.
> 
> Hope that help!



I agree..i did a couple of paypal payments myself to frank the last year or so...and it all went perfectly...


----------



## H20Fidelity

.


----------



## lin0003

I may get to try out the virus, SW and SP at the upcoming Melbourne meet. I'll try to do some comparisons with my 8-wire hybrid.


----------



## MattTCG

I haven't followed this thread in some time and there seems to have been many changes. Nothing on the ebay store anymore? 
   
  I'm looking for a nice upgrade cable for my hd650. What toxic do you guys suggest? 
   
  thanks...


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> I haven't followed this thread in some time and there seems to have been many changes. Nothing on the ebay store anymore?
> 
> I'm looking for a nice upgrade cable for my hd650. What toxic do you guys suggest?
> 
> thanks...


 
  Silver Poison or Silver Widow


----------



## hifimanrookie

lin0003 said:


> Silver Poison or Silver Widow



Yep silver is the way to go..but one of those hybrids or the virus of frank can also be interesting


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Yep silver is the way to go..but one of those hybrids or the virus of frank can also be interesting


 
  Technically, the SP and SW are hybrids as well since they are silver and gold. 
  The virus may not bring out the veil of the HD650s.


----------



## MattTCG

Okay, sounds good. What is the lead time for the build? About a week? **cough, cough**


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Okay, sounds good. What is the lead time for the build? About a week? **cough, cough**


 
  Around 10 I think it is, but you'd have to ask Frank.


----------



## MattTCG

Yeah, that was a little tongue in cheek. I do remember that the build time was considerable from way back even. Thanks for the info..


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Around 10 I think it is, but you'd have to ask Frank.


 
  A month ago the lead time was 12 but I think now it might have gone up to 14 weeks


----------



## airstream66

I am closing in on 4 months waiting for a copper cable.


----------



## CraftyClown

I'm waiting for a Silver widow for my 650s Matt. It's supposed to pair fantastically


----------



## CraftyClown

Actually while we're are talking about nice pairings, does anyone have any suggestions for some Heir 8.As?


----------



## Toxic Cables

I am replying to all the emails now, sorry for the long wait on replies. I will take care of eBay messages tomorrow.
   
  For Parts, please email or PM me, please put "Parts" in the header. 
   
  Currently i accept payment by Google Checkout on my site, i will be integrating PayPal in the next week, and i accept PayPal when ordering with me.
   
  If you PM or email me, i will reply to all messages, although, please do allow some time.
   
  Hopefully, now that i am not longer taking orders on eBay for now, we can clear up orders quicker. I do understand that most of you have been waiting ages and i am extremely sorry for this.
   
  Once we have this backlog cleared up, i will run a competition for all those that were effected by these delays, this will include some awesome prizes, with one person winning the grand prize of, *FREE** CABLES FOR LIFE*. Terms and conditions will apply.


----------



## lin0003

toxic cables said:


> I am replying to all the emails now, sorry for the long wait on replies. I will take care of eBay messages tomorrow.
> 
> For Parts, please email or PM me, please put "Parts" in the header.
> 
> ...


Holy! Free cables for life!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Once we have this backlog cleared up, i will run a competition for all those that were effected by these delays, this will include some awesome prizes, with one person winning the grand prize of, *FREE** CABLES FOR LIFE*. Terms and conditions will apply.


 
  Yikes! Another way to get me to buy every flagship pair of HP's.....


----------



## smial1966

Better ensure that a headphone retailer doesn't win this or you'll get even less sleep!
   




   
  Cheers,
  Andy. 
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I am replying to all the emails now, sorry for the long wait on replies. I will take care of eBay messages tomorrow.
> 
> For Parts, please email or PM me, please put "Parts" in the header.
> 
> ...


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Better ensure that a headphone retailer doesn't win this or you'll get even less sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Or no sleep.


----------



## Hipper

' *FREE** CABLES FOR LIFE*'.
   
  Whose life?


----------



## inter voice

Oh, I need to take care of my health and ensure I can live as long as I can


----------



## vincentc

Quote: 





> Once we have this backlog cleared up, i will run a competition for all those that were effected by these delays, this will include some awesome prizes, with one person winning the grand prize of, *FREE** CABLES FOR LIFE*. Terms and conditions will apply.


 
  This sounds amazing! Looking forward to this!


----------



## Stealer

finally, I got mine..
   
  what a wait...
  How long do you have to run-in before it reaches its optimum performance???


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Better ensure that a headphone retailer doesn't win this or you'll get even less sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I did say terms and conditions apply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I will limit it to a few cables a year, there should be no reason someone would need more then that.
   
  Cables will be supplied for the life of Toxic Cables, this is my baby, so i have no plans of going anywhere. So will be until i kick it from inhaling all the solder fumes, or you do


----------



## smial1966

On a semi-serious note, are solder fumes toxic? I have no idea but if they're not conducive to health I trust that you're soldering in a field Frank - or at least a well ventilated room.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy. 
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I did say terms and conditions apply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> On a semi-serious note, are solder fumes toxic? I have no idea but if they're not conducive to health I trust that you're soldering in a field Frank - or at least a well ventilated room.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy.


 
  They are, especially leaded solder. I use a top of the line solder fume extractor, so should be fine.


----------



## CraftyClown

craftyclown said:


> Actually while we're are talking about nice pairings, does anyone have any suggestions for some Heir 8.As?




Anyone? I was thinking a silver widow IEM cable, but was wondering if anyone here had already paired up something with the 8.As they might be able to comment on?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  If I was ordering for my JH16's I would order the Silver Widows.....


----------



## airstream66

For what it's worth, Frank, I was an English major and have been told I'm an excellent writer.  The concept of writing detailed, unbiased cable reviews -- for life -- is not unappealing.


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Anyone? I was thinking a silver widow IEM cable, but was wondering if anyone here had already paired up something with the 8.As they might be able to comment on?


 

 i have the 8 wire hybrid. it pairs well with the 8a.
  the improvement i notice is better imaging,detail and abit brighter sound. the laidback treble and vocal of the 8a benefits from the brighter sounds but still very smooth and free from harsh and sibilance.


----------



## maguire

WoW Free cables for Life.......That's amazing Frank....Just make me wait all you want for my cable mate......


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





maguire said:


> WoW Free cables for Life.......That's amazing Frank....Just make me wait all you want for my cable mate......


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





maguire said:


> WoW Free cables for Life.......That's amazing Frank....Just make me wait all you want for my cable mate......


 
  Don't encourage him Stan! I have two I am waiting on.....


----------



## Toxic Cables

PayPal is now a payment option on the Website, also Google Checkout.


----------



## Meremoth

What do you guys recommend for the LCD-3's?  
   
  Do the Virus cables pair well with them?

 The e-bay link doesn't seem to be working, and the main webpage doesn't seem to list the Virus.


----------



## maguire

2 Cables waiting........So that gives you a double chance Eric       Nice......Very ..Nice.........


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





meremoth said:


> What do you guys recommend for the LCD-3's?
> 
> Do the Virus cables pair well with them?
> 
> The e-bay link doesn't seem to be working, and the main webpage doesn't seem to list the Virus.


 
  The Toxic Cables website is missing a lot of cables and the eBay page is down because someone hacked Frank's eBay account and made some iPhone 5 listings. If you are looking for a bright sound, go for silver, even bassier, go for a copper one. If you want something in the middle, go for the virus.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Hey lads, just a quick note to say, i will be replying to all the messages i have received tonight. Sorry for the long wait on replies.


----------



## Toxic Cables

There are currently 2 demo Silver Poison IEM cables doing the rounds in the USA, if anyone is interested, please get in touch with John "Project86".
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/619598/toxic-cables-silver-poison-custom-iem-cable-wanna-borrow-it/180
   
  I have now replied to all emails and PM's, if i missed you by any chance, then please message me again. I will go through eBay messages later today. Off to bed now.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





maguire said:


> 2 Cables waiting........So that gives you a double chance Eric       Nice......Very ..Nice.........


 
  I am trying to stuff the ballot box!


----------



## singleended58

I would like to try them but what cans do they fit to?


----------



## singleended58

toxic cables said:


> There are currently 2 demo Silver Poison IEM cables doing the rounds in the USA, if anyone is interested, please get in touch with John "Project86".
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/619598/toxic-cables-silver-poison-custom-iem-cable-wanna-borrow-it/180
> 
> I have now replied to all emails and PM's, if i missed you by any chance, then please message me again. I will go through eBay messages later today. Off to bed now.



I would like to try them with Heir 4ai and Hifiman 400.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





singleended58 said:


> I would like to try them with Heir 4ai and Hifiman 400.


 
  Would only fit Heir, not the HE. Contact John to have your name put on.


----------



## lightningfarron

anyone had tried the virus with the HD800? im debating with myself right now to use the virus or the 8wire hybrid.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Frankie boy,
Am just a humble servant of u, my god of cabling, but i have An eenie weenie question...when u think my adapter cable is ready?  pls forgive me for this bold question my great one 
Thanks


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Frankie boy,
> Am just a humble servant of u, my god of cabling, but i have An eenie weenie question...when u think my adapter cable is ready?
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Tempting fate again, eh?


----------



## gebo

Are there any reviews for the 18AWG Silver Venom available.
  Would you be so kind to provide corresponding information.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Tempting fate again, eh?


 
  He'll be struck down by lightening one of these days for angering the gods lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Sorry Ive not been about, Missed you guys


----------



## hifimanrookie

paul graham said:


> He'll be struck down by lightening one of these days for angering the gods lol:evil:
> Sorry Ive not been about, Missed you guys



Oh thats what i felt last night? That tingling feeling aaaaarrrrghh the furious cable gods are hunting me.. I need a new cable to defend myself


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I hope you were out having fun with great portable tunes!


----------



## Stealer

Quote: 





stealer said:


> finally, I got mine..
> 
> what a wait...
> How long do you have to run-in before it reaches its optimum performance???


 
  can someone help with the above???
   
  Also in which page is the list of different type of  toxic cable, saw it back them.. but now cant see to find it...
   
  which is your prefer type of cable for
  Beyer T1(balanced)
  westone UM3x (iem)
   
  thx


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Oh thats what i felt last night? That tingling feeling aaaaarrrrghh the furious cable gods are hunting me.. I need a new cable to defend myself


 
   
  Lmao 
   
   
  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I hope you were out having fun with great portable tunes!


 
   
  Indeed I have mate. Ive fallen in love with my Graham Slee Voyager! Bloody nice amp, Works really well with my Grado SR60's, Which Ive started listening to a lot again, 
  I seem to have neglected them, But the Voyager seems to bring out the best in them.
  And my balanced HD25's have been getting a lot of use too.


----------



## jrprana

stealer said:


> Also in which page is the list of different type of  toxic cable, saw it back them.. but now cant see to find it...
> 
> thx




Page 85


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Frankie boy,
> Am just a humble servant of u, my god of cabling, but i have An eenie weenie question...when u think my adapter cable is ready?
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I have sent your cable out today, should be with you Friday, the adapter will follow on in couple weeks mate, hope that's good for you. If not, then i will just take even longer.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





stealer said:


> can someone help with the above???
> 
> Also in which page is the list of different type of  toxic cable, saw it back them.. but now cant see to find it...
> 
> ...


 
  Here's a copy and paste of the price list from page 85,
   

   
 *Headphone Cable List/Prices*
  
 *Most headphone cables, come as standard with a 1/4" 6.3mm Viablue plug, 18AWG cables come as standard with 1/4" 6.3mm Furutech plug and the Widows come with 1/4" Oyaide.*
 *(All different terminations are available on request, from a variety of manufacturers)*
  
 *Scorpion 24AWG (OCC Stranded Copper/Cryo) *
  
 *Headphone Cables starting at £85 6ft and £95 8ft.*
  
 *Scorpion 18AWG (OCC Stranded Copper/Cryo)*
  
 *Starting at £135 6ft and £155 8ft.*
  
 *Viper 24AWG (OCC Stranded Silver plated Copper/Cryo)*
  
 *Headphone Cables starting at £95 6ft and £115 8ft.*
  
 *Viper 18awg (OCC Stranded Silver plated Copper/Cryo)*
  
 *Starting at £150 6ft and £170 8ft*
  
 *Viper/Scorpion Hybrid*
  
 *Starting at £90 6ft and £105 8ft*
  
 *Silver Poison 26AWG (OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold/Cryo)*
  
 *Starting at £155 6ft and £175 8ft.*
  
 *Silver Poison 18AWG (OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold/Cryo)*
  
 *Starting at £900 for 6ft and £1200 for 8ft.*
  
 *Silver Poison French Silk (OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold in a French Silk jacket/Cryo)* The only stranded silver French Silk cable on the market.
  
 *Starting at £180 6ft and £200 8ft.*
  
 *Anthrax 26AWG (OCC Stranded Silver (No Gold) Cryo)*
  
 *Starting at £140 6ft and £160 8ft.*
  
 *Crystal Piccolino by Crystal Cable (Toxic Cables, are authorised dealers)  **(Pure Silver/Gold centre conductor with a pure silver braided outer shield)*
  
 *Starting at £365 for 6ft and £430 for 8ft.*
  
 *Silver Widow litz 25.5AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo)* The only OCC Silver/Gold Litz cable on the market.
  
 *Starting at £240 for 6ft and £265 for 8ft.*
  
 *Black Widow 24AWG Cotton (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in black cotton jacket,Cryo)*
  
 *Starting at £130 6ft and £145 8ft.*
  
 *Black* *Widow 22AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in Clear PE/Cryo)*
  
 *Starting at £140 6ft and and £155 8ft.*
  
 *Black Widow French Silk  24/22AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in Fench Silk Jacket/Cryo) *The only high purity OCC/Cryo French Silk cable on the market.
  
 [size=small]*Starting at £165 for 6ft and £185.*[/size]
  
 *Virus 26AWG (OCC Silver Litz and OCC Copper Litz within the same wire, a true hybrid)*
  
 [size=small]*Starting at £195 6ft and £220 8ft*[/size]
  
  
 *HD800 Cables will usually cost about £20 more, from the above prices.*
  
  
 *IEM Cable List/Prices*
  
 *Prices are for all IEM cables and come as 4ft standard, with 3.5mm Viablue mini plug.*
 *Scorpion and Viper come as standard as 26AWG, 24AWG also available at no extra cost.*
  
 *(All different terminations are available on request, from a variety of manufacturers)*
  
  
 *Silver Poison  26AWG £155    **[size=13.63636302947998px](OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold/Cryo)[/size]* *Available in clear only.*
  
 *Silver Widow 25.5AWG  £210   **(OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo)* *Available in clear only.*
  
 *Crystal Piccolino £310  (Pure Silver/Gold centre conductor with a pure silver braided outer shield)*
  
 *Viper 26AWG £115   **(OCC Stranded Silver plated Copper/Cryo) Available in clear, translucent black and translucent blue.*
  
 *Scorpion 26AWG £100   (**[size=13.63636302947998px]OCC Stranded Copper/Cryo) Available in clear and translucent black.[/size]*


----------



## bIack

Frank you got pm. Like two of them. Both about buying stuff


----------



## chesterljh

hmmm..frank...virus is not in the IEM list. in your post.. =)


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I have sent your cable out today, should be with you Friday, the adapter will follow on in couple weeks mate, hope that's good for you. If not, then i will just take even longer.




Frank!!!! Ru trying to give me a heart attack?  I cant use the cable on my amp as its balanced...i told u my amp that i have now is single ended..i ordered this cable while i am waiting for my new balanced amp that arrives around december..and in meantime i would use this cable with the adapter...without adapter i cant use the cable..am crying now  
So friday i will be having a stunning looking cable i cant use... Frank ur killing me...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Frank!!!! Ru trying to give me a heart attack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  How about this one, just make sure the paper clips don't touch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  I have sent you one of my own BW adapters to use for now, once you get yours, you can just return that to me, i will cover the return cost.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





chesterljh said:


> hmmm..frank...virus is not in the IEM list. in your post.. =)


 
   
  Oh, will fix that up later.
  Quote: 





biack said:


> Frank you got pm. Like two of them. Both about buying stuff


 
  Sorry for the delay, will go through all messages later today, especially if they are to give me more money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  PM's replied to, will go though emails and eBay later today.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> How about this one, just make sure the paper clips don't touch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lolz...ur funny...and thanks..my heartrate is back to normal again..was already with my finger on 911 to call paramedics...  

Ur the best...ur own huh? Wow u think of everything...as soon i have the cables i will post pics and first impression compared to my other cables i have. 

Did i already say i feel like the happiest man in the world right now?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote:  





> Did i already say i feel like the happiest man in the world right now?


 
   
  Some people are just "Wired" that way....


----------



## lin0003

My impressions of the 8-wire hybrid that will be in my UM Miracle review along with the SP, SW and Virus cables thanks to Maguire. 
  [size=12.0pt]"A and b-ing cables has an obvious element of pointlessness because you will always know what cable is what due to the weight, etc. After using the stock cable for a week, going to the super expensive 8-wire hybrid, I immediately noticed than the 8-wire was much better sounding and flowed a lot better. The details were much easier to hear and the mids got pushed forward a bit. The mid bass quantity stayed just about the same, but the details and texture in drum hits were a lot more apparent. The sub bass actually increased quite a bit in quantity and quality. The Miracles have slightly recessed mids, but I feel like this problem has been rectified with the 8-wire. The mids were slightly lacking detail, but now, they are great and much more enjoyable. As for highs, there really isn’t much change. There may just be a tiny bit more extension and the cymbals sound a bit more lively, but that is just it. Separation is what shocked me most of all. Everything sounded so clear, building on the already great separation of the Miracles. This is built like a tank and I have no gripes about build quality and I love the absence of memory wire that is there on all stock CIEM cables. However, it is quite thick, having 8 wires, and if you, like me, go around a lot, than this cable may not be a good choice for you. To sum up, the Miracles are an excellent pair of CIEMs, but this cable really shows me what the UM Miracles are capable of."[/size]


----------



## hotfever

when i take a look at iem-pin-connector im confused which pin is ground/signal..........any expert may help me out plzzz


----------



## lin0003

hotfever said:


> when i take a look at iem-pin-connector im confused which pin is ground/signal..........any expert may help me out plzzz


The ue writing is facing towards your head.


----------



## hotfever

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> The ue writing is facing towards your head.


 
  more specific plz.........im trying to find ground/signal pin
 my iem connector marked as ue/um/weston pin...........so im unsure it is specific belong which iem pin connector,ant they all the same or different?


----------



## CraftyClown

Frank, if I was to place an order for a Silver Widow IEM cable, any idea when the next batch might be going out? Just curious


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





hotfever said:


> more specific plz.........im trying to find ground/signal pin
> my iem connector marked as ue/um/weston pin...........so im unsure it is specific belong which iem pin connector,ant they all the same or different?


 
  I don't really know what you mean. Can you post a pic of your cable?


----------



## bIack

craftyclown said:


> Frank, if I was to place an order for a Silver Widow IEM cable, any idea when the next batch might be going out? Just curious




For my Widow I received 8-9 weeks of painful waiting time. But hey, I'll have a Scorpion to keep me warm in a few days:rolleyes:


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





biack said:


> For my Widow I received 8-9 weeks of painful waiting time. But hey, I'll have a Scorpion to keep me warm in a few days:rolleyes:


 
   
  Well... If you will insist on keep buying more IEMs all the time


----------



## Henke

Now the last cable of my order arrived, a short lightning => mini usb, so good bye to that 4-something-feet long thing coiled up and with a usb => mini usb adapter at the end.
   

  Frank told me that he has a few in stock so if any of you guys are looking for a short cable for their CLAS -db, shoot him an email.
   
  And as always - cable is looking very good, good workmanship and those ones and zeros seems to flow through it without any problems at all. Amazing


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





henke said:


> Now the last cable of my order arrived, a short lightning => mini usb, so good bye to that 4-something-feet long thing coiled up and with a usb => mini usb adapter at the end.
> 
> 
> Frank told me that he has a few in stock so if any of you guys are looking for a short cable for their CLAS -db, shoot him an email.
> ...


 
  Wow, it looks amazing. What wire is it?


----------



## hifimanrookie

yeah..my fathersday present came in
   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   
  as u can see my new torture chair is working (it even has massage function!)..but it feels so good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  thanks frank...this is the best torture i ever got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  first impression:
  it has now been playing for 3days nonstop now..so it probabbly needs some more burn in time..but my god..its a complete different kind of animal then the single ended Black Widow cable i had ....this 8wire 22awg dual mono balanced cable...sound is so much more solid, voices sound so much more real..especially the lower voices (like the scary low voices of the leadsingers of unheilig and rammstein..they sound scary! Lolz)..and the soundstage..i have some very high quality 24bit flac songs from a live concert of queen...my god!!! Its more around u..u can really pinpoint the musicians...or even more awasome..ucan actually hear on which part the drummer hits the drum now (when the recording mic was in front of the drum ofcourse! same thing for piano!)..i dont know yet if its because the two cables are completely seperated or that my new cable has double the wires inside....but the biggest change compared to the other cables i had is this:
   
  on some songs u hear two people singing..one front and one back vocals...one just a bit later or just on a lower octave..
   
  on the standard cable of hifiman u only hear there is some kind of echo behind the front voice
  on the double helix u can actually hear another person singing along but its very faint..almost unhearable
  on the Black widow 22 awg 4 wire u can actually hear the second voice better..but u cant hear what they sing.
  and now comes the biggest surprise for me: with the new cable u actually can hear the second voice what they sing! its awesome..
  its as if another veil was lifted...and i am listening to my heaphone with the adapter in between!
   
  i guess when my new cable is connected directlyto my amp it can only go better! damn...i now am soooo anxious getting my new balanced amp in december! my god..the coming months are going to totally kill me...
   
  so guys here u have it guys and girls...am a happy camper....oops..my torture chair is waiting for me...heeeeelllllp...aarrrrrrrgggghhhhh
   
  thanks frank..
   
  and about the adapter...the one i have is perfect..just as the one i needed...is it maybe possible to keep this one...its perfect for me..and it saves u on extra postage and extra time to make mine...but ofcourse if u dont need it..thats naturally.... am not to greedy..and a nice kittycat


----------



## xphynance

Hi Frank, you got a PM


----------



## Henke

Quote: 





henke said:


> Thanks to Frank, my portable setup is now a tad... _cooler. _I got a balanced interconnect between -dB and RX MK3, a *Silver Widow one*. There are rumours that when changing the volume, there will be a scratchy sound when the amp is in balanced mode.
> 
> Not so! Well... all I can say is that this does not happen with my setup. If that is down to my unit not having that error or Franks craftmanship, I couldn't tell you.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Wow, it looks amazing. What wire is it?


 
  It's the same kind as in my other post, about a week ago: *Silver Widow*. Very very nice.


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> yeah..my fathersday present came in
> as u can see my new torture chair is working (it even has massage function!)..but it feels so good!
> 
> 
> ...


 
  thanks for the impression hifimanrookie.
  seems like the toxic on your he500 have gone up


----------



## Paul Graham

Any pics of my new cables please Frank? Pretty please with a cherry on top lol


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





>


 
   
   
  Someone looks comfy


----------



## lin0003

henke said:


> It's the same kind as in my other post, about a week ago: *Silver Widow*
> . Very very nice.


Nice, looking very good.


----------



## Cosmic Fool

I ordered a '[size=9pt]Scorpion - HiFiMan HE6 HE500 HE5-LE HE4 HE300 6ft Pure OCC Stranded Pure Copper Cable Unsleeved[/size]' for my HE-300 yesterday as my stock cable broke down. The build quality seems to be excellent. Can I expect an improvement in sound quality too? How long is the delivery time at this moment? As Frank runs a one-guy business I am fully aware that it takes some time to fulfill all orders, but I'd like to get some kind of indication, if possible of course. Are we talking about a couple of weeks or perhaps a couple of months?


----------



## CraftyClown

cosmic fool said:


> I ordered a '[size=9pt]Scorpion - HiFiMan HE6 HE500 HE5-LE HE4 HE300 6ft Pure OCC Stranded Pure Copper Cable Unsleeved[/size]
> ' for my HE-300 yesterday as my stock cable broke down. The build quality seems to be excellent. Can I expect an improvement in sound quality too? How long is the delivery time at this moment? As Frank runs a one-guy business I am fully aware that it takes some time to fulfill all orders, but I'd like to get some kind of indication, if possible of course. Are we talking about a couple of weeks or perhaps a couple of months?




Honest answer is you may be looking in the region of 3 months plus. They are in very high demand, but as everyone on here will testify, they are worth the wait


----------



## angelsblood

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> as u can see my new torture chair is working (it even has massage function!)..but it feels so good!


 
   
  that chair sure looks damn comfie XD
   
  and frank, you got pm!


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Honest answer is you may be looking in the region of 3 months plus. They are in very high demand, but as everyone on here will testify, they are worth the wait


 
   
  Thanks for the superfast reply! 3 months plus is what I was afraid to hear, but in this case I can live with it. Luckily we all own a couple of headphones, so we can enjoy ourselves in the meantime.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





cosmic fool said:


> Thanks for the superfast reply! 3 months plus is what I was afraid to hear, but in this case I can live with it. Luckily we all own a couple of headphones, so we can enjoy ourselves in the meantime.


 
   
  It really is worth the wait, 
  Frank is very reliable and looks after his customers


----------



## hifimanrookie

paul graham said:


> It really is worth the wait,
> Frank is very reliable and looks after his customers



Yep..and as u all know i waited eons for my new balanced cable..but having god as my witness...it was so much worth it!!! Frank is for me the headphone cable guy to go..no matter in what price class ur looking for a cable.. And i have a feeling lots of us agree with me in that


----------



## lin0003

hifimanrookie said:


> Yep..and as u all know i waited eons for my new balanced cable..but having god as my witness...it was so much worth it!!! Frank is for me the headphone cable guy to go..no matter in what price class ur looking for a cable.. And i have a feeling lots of us agree with me in that


I was just wondering since I heard the LCD-3s a few days ago, I really liked the bass quantity and balance. Would something like a silver widow make the bass less pronounced?


----------



## hifimanrookie

lin0003 said:


> I was just wondering since I heard the LCD-3s a few days ago, I really liked the bass quantity and balance. Would something like a silver widow make the bass less pronounced?



The black widow will probably be fuller sounding one..especially the 22awg 8wire version i have..it sounds more complete then its 4wire sibling..BUT...for my rig...and i mean my rig..the treble is just perfect with the he500...a brighter silver cable (sw) would be to much for me..i think i found my end game cable for my rig at this moment... My 8wire 22awg was franks first 8wire cable in such a thick cable...so iwas his test subject..and he nailed it..this is the cable i would suggest everyone for a he500...the lcd 3 is a bit brighter then the 2...the 2 does best with silver...i think if u like full meaty, natural sound..go for the bw..if u want more analictic..brighter with extreme details thingie..go for the sw.


----------



## commtrd

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the analysis. These effects are precisely what I think will send my rig into eargasm!  ;0)
  I really dig on detail in aural rendering so the SW should just bring the LCD3s into nirvana for me at least...Not that they are not already mind you but I do love very pronounced detail with bass in its place. Will relay impressions when I get the Silver Widow.


----------



## lin0003

hifimanrookie said:


> The black widow will probably be fuller sounding one..especially the 22awg 8wire version i have..it sounds more complete then its 4wire sibling..BUT...for my rig...and i mean my rig..the treble is just perfect with the he500...a brighter silver cable (sw) would be to much for me..i think i found my end game cable for my rig at this moment... My 8wire 22awg was franks first 8wire cable in such a thick cable...so iwas his test subject..and he nailed it..this is the cable i would suggest everyone for a he500...the lcd 3 is a bit brighter then the 2...the 2 does best with silver...i think if u like full meaty, natural sound..go for the bw..if u want more analictic..brighter with extreme details thingie..go for the sw.


Ok, thanks


----------



## bIack

Frank you got PM. I really have some money literally with your name on it so please answer uour messages and claim your money.


----------



## john777

I am a bit confused with all the different Toxic Cables mentioned. I want the best (don't we all?) Toxic Cable for my HE-500s. Are they ALL on your website, Frank?


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





john777 said:


> I am a bit confused with all the different Toxic Cables mentioned. I want the best (don't we all?) Toxic Cable for my HE-500s. Are they ALL on your website, Frank?


 
  Most his cables aren't on his website I think, but here's a list:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/641166/toxic-cables-silver-widow-headphone-cable-review
  Scroll down a bit.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry for the late responses to emails/PM's, i will be replying to most later this evening.
   
  Most current cable list and prices can be found on page 261 of this thread.


----------



## Paul Graham

Two of my four cables Im waiting on arrived today.
  Thank you Frank, Build quality as always is phenomenal & it sounds divine! 
  Cant wait to get my Beyer balanced recable and balanced to Single ended adaptor. Then I'll be set for any rig.
  Until I get the SR71-B that is lol!!
   
  So here's my Fully Balanced rig...
  ( Ive also added a few shots with my IE8's for a complete Silver Poison Setup. )
   
  iPhone 4s running EQ Pro ( FLAC enabled )
  Toxic Cables Silver Poison Digital LOD
  CypherLabs Algorhythm Solo
  Toxic Cables Silver Poison Coaxial IC
  iBasso Boomslang 2 DB2
  Toxic Cables Silver Poison Balanced IC 
  iBasso Pelican PB2
  Toxic Cables White Widow Balanced recable
  Sennheiser HD25 1 II Adidas Originals
  Sennheiser IE8 with Single Ended Silver Poison


----------



## lin0003

paul graham said:


> Two of my four cables Im waiting on arrived today.
> Thank you Frank, Build quality as always is phenomenal & it sounds divine!
> Cant wait to get my Beyer balanced recable and balanced to Single ended adaptor. Then I'll be set for any rig.
> Until I get the SR71-B that is lol!!
> ...


Just curious, why do you have 2 DACs?


----------



## Paul Graham

I cant afford an SR71-B or a balanced CLAS currently due to saving for a house, So this is my way of having a fully balanced rig for less cost


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> I cant afford an SR71-B or a balanced CLAS currently due to saving for a house, So this is my way of having a fully balanced rig for less cost


 
  Oh, the rig still looks awesome with all that Silver Widow cable. Maybe you can upgrade the LOD to Silver Widow from SP as well. : )


----------



## Paul Graham

To be honest Im pretty happy with the SP right now. Ive only had it a few weeks lol.
  The Beyer hybrids are going to have a Copper cable which is a change for me, I want to add more depth & warmth to their sound.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> To be honest Im pretty happy with the SP right now. Ive only had it a few weeks lol.
> The Beyer hybrids are going to have a Copper cable which is a change for me, I want to add more depth & warmth to their sound.


 
  The Black Widow? They look the best without sleeving IMO, but they still look great with sleeving.


----------



## Emospence

Subscribed.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Just curious, why do you have 2 DACs?


 
   
  He could lose the DB2 and use the DAC in the CLAS but he is squeezing out every last ounce of sound with the DB2 in there. I still use that same rig (with exception of iphone) and it's a no compromise Portable/Transportable rig.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> He could lose the DB2 and use the DAC in the CLAS but he is squeezing out every last ounce of sound with the DB2 in there. I still use that same rig (with exception of iphone) and it's a no compromise Portable/Transportable rig.


 
   
  Thanks mate 
  Still loving yours too! I think we may be the only two on here with this particular setup lol 
  I've been listening too it for a few hours today and I am very impressed indeed! Glad I made the move to do it.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Thanks mate
> Still loving yours too! I think we may be the only two on here with this particular setup lol
> I've been listening too it for a few hours today and I am very impressed indeed! Glad I made the move to do it.


 
   
  No worries, I love the fact that I can tweak the sound if I like with various OpAmps. I know everyone raves about the SR71 and it is a good amp but I've sold mine and kept the PB2, the difference isn't a night and day thing especially when you have 4 x AD743 chips in the PB2.
   
  Obviously this audio Nirvana would simply not be achievable without the super quality cables from our friend ''Frank'' (can you see what I did there to keep it on track?)


----------



## Paul Graham

What made you stay with the PB2 instead of the SR71B?
  The ability to roll opamps? Or the sound???


----------



## SpudHarris

A little of both really, the SR71B does have a dark(er) signature than some amps and it never really made me sit up and take notice. I like more energy and more transients as I listen to a lot of Psy (Trance/Dub/Chill) etc... Just never really loved it. Probably not what you want to hear is it?


----------



## Paul Graham

Haha no its not !
  But Glad you mentioned it as I also listen to a LOT of EDM to


----------



## OmsJtmz32

Any cable recommendation for the He-400? So many cool cables here that i do not know what to choose from.


----------



## john777

omsjtmz32 said:


> Any cable recommendation for the He-400? So many cool cables here that i do not know what to choose from.




Buy the cable that is more than you can really afford, then you'll have a good cable for the HE-500s and then HE-6s to come....! Silver Poison ?


----------



## OmsJtmz32

john777 said:


> Buy the cable that is more than you can really afford, then you'll have a good cable for the HE-500s and then HE-6s to come....! Silver Poison ?



Wow , you can really read my mind! He-400 is just the beginning of my headphone journey and i will probably get the He-500 next time. Is this the one you are talking about? 
http://toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=53


----------



## john777

omsjtmz32 said:


> Wow , you can really read my mind! He-400 is just the beginning of my headphone journey and i will probably get the He-500 next time. Is this the one you are talking about?
> http://toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=53




Yes, that's the one. But... Frank says the Silver Widow is better, but it's not on the website, only available (I think) by emailing him.

What amp are you using?


----------



## lin0003

omsjtmz32 said:


> Any cable recommendation for the He-400? So many cool cables here that i do not know what to choose from.


It depends on what sound sig you want. For a bassier sound, get the black widow. For a brighter sound, get the SP or SW.


----------



## OmsJtmz32

john777 said:


> Yes, that's the one. But... Frank says the Silver Widow is better, but it's not on the website, only available (I think) by emailing him.
> 
> What amp are you using?




Schiit lyr


----------



## john777

omsjtmz32 said:


> Schiit lyr




Good man...


----------



## OmsJtmz32

I think i will go for the silver widow! Do i have to Pm Frank or email him, since it isnt on the web.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





omsjtmz32 said:


> I think i will go for the silver widow! Do i have to Pm Frank or email him, since it isnt on the web.


 
  Fire him a PM.


----------



## sinsiang

I've PMed him 2 days ago but no reply. Does he check often?


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





sinsiang said:


> I've PMed him 2 days ago but no reply. Does he check often?


 
  It depends. I've had him answer in a few minutes and sometimes up to 3 days. If he doesn't answer tomorrow, maybe send him another PM.


----------



## sinsiang

lin0003 said:


> It depends. I've had him answer in a few minutes and sometimes up to 3 days. If he doesn't answer tomorrow, maybe send him another PM.




Thanks! Anyway, does anyone know what type of iem connector rooth uses?


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





sinsiang said:


> Thanks! Anyway, does anyone know what type of iem connector rooth uses?


 
  Same one as JH, UM, 1964 Ears etc. I think the size is 0.78mm.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





sinsiang said:


> I've PMed him 2 days ago but no reply. Does he check often?


 
  Don't worry I also PM Frank a few days ago and still awaiting for his reply.  Frank may be busy in making cables now.  Just be patient.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just finished replying to eBay messages, will have a short break and reply to all the PM's and hopefully all emails, if you don't get a reply to your email, please allow till tomorrow, as i can see over 150 which i might not be able to get though tonight.
   
  Sorry for the late replies, but i will get to everyone.


----------



## john777

toxic cables said:


> Just finished replying to eBay messages, will have a short break and reply to all the PM's and hopefully all emails, if you don't get a reply to your email, please allow till tomorrow, as i can see over 150 which i might not be able to get though tonight.
> 
> Sorry for the late replies, but i will get to everyone.




I hope you got some sleep... You are doing a wonderful job, just keeping on top of everything (hopefully!). Maybe you need an assistant?


----------



## maguire

Yes He already has " IGORR" as his assistant.. He just needs rest....


----------



## LionPlushie

like lots of rest?


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





lionplushie said:


> like lots of rest?


 
  Well how do you know?  Like Frank I have not enough rest each day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...... because of .... listening to music using Toxic headphone cables


----------



## LionPlushie

can't take them off your ears? or head lol.


----------



## OmsJtmz32

Awesome 4 months wait. XD


----------



## LionPlushie

how long is the backlog now?


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





omsjtmz32 said:


> Awesome 4 months wait. XD


 
   
  Wowsers! Glad I got in the queue a while ago. Just goes to show how popular Frank's cables are


----------



## Charnwood

Quote: 





omsjtmz32 said:


> Awesome 4 months wait. XD


 
  Hmm.. Sounds like the wait time has come down some.


----------



## LionPlushie

what's the longest waiting time so far?


----------



## airstream66

[size=medium] My order and payment were made on February 18.  So if I count it right I am right at the 18 week mark.[/size]


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





airstream66 said:


> [size=medium] My order and payment were made on February 18.  So if I count it right I am right at the 18 week mark.[/size]


 
  ouch thats a lot of waiting...... :<


----------



## CraftyClown

I'm entering week 8 of what was going to be a 12 week wait, so hopefully 2/3rds of the way through


----------



## lightningfarron

im currently on the second week of waiting so i guess i still have a long way to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  good things cant be rushed so for the time being i will just enjoy the stock cable until my cable arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## LFC_SL

Wow! Had better order something now so by the time it ships will have gotten round to the DAP upgrade


----------



## inter voice

Frank has stopped receiving new orders from eBay and hopefully he can soon clear up his backlogs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## LionPlushie

anyone know if the metallic y split comes with any cable? or it can't fit on some?


----------



## lin0003

lionplushie said:


> anyone know if the metallic y split comes with any cable? or it can't fit on some?


I think it comes with all cables, but I might be wrong.


----------



## LionPlushie

those y split looks damn gorgeous, I think I want them on all my cables. lol.


----------



## Snorlax

Can anyone recommend me a cable for my HD650?


----------



## LionPlushie

any comparison between silver widow and silver poison? interested in either of them.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> I think it comes with all cables, but I might be wrong.


 
  It only comes with some, not all. It can be added to cables for an additional cost.
   
  There is a review of both Poison and Widow, please do a search for the Silver Widow, it should come up.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/641166/toxic-cables-silver-widow-headphone-cable-review
   
  I currently have a Virus Audez'e Cable available for demo within the UK, it just come back from the second person, if any existing customers within the UK would like to try it out, please let me know. This was the cable originally made for the UK meet.
   
   
  4000 posts reached. I will pick someone randomly next weekend to  receive a Silver Widow cable of their choice.
   
  4000th poster will get a £50 voucher, as was done last time.
   
*Do remember to like the Facebook page please lads, https://www.facebook.com/pages/Toxic-Cables/171820399625727*


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> 4000 posts reached. I will pick someone randomly next weekend to  receive a Silver Widow cable of their choice.


 
  Dat lucky winner  hope it will be one of my friends though XD


----------



## vincentc

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> 4000 posts reached. I will pick someone randomly next weekend to  receive a Silver Widow cable of their choice.


 
   
  Alright I need to find my lucky panties and start wearing them everyday!


----------



## mangler

4004 is my new lucky number... At least I hope so


----------



## OmsJtmz32

Good luck guys!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Damn..i would love to compare my new black widow to a silver widow on my rig....am doing a sacrifice to the cablegods right now to give me luck...  as u never know if the gods favor me above all of u guys..hehehe


----------



## sinsiang

Hi Frank,
   
  I made the purchase for the silver Widow for my Rooth LS10!!! Hope the wait is not too long.


----------



## maguire

4000 posts up already.....This thread has become a VIRUS......


----------



## LionPlushie

toxic cables said:


> 4000 posts reached. I will pick someone randomly next weekend to  receive a Silver Widow cable of their choice.




thanks for sharing that link of the review! 

the winner to be picked from post number what to post number what?

hope I win something!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lionplushie said:


> thanks for sharing that link of the review!
> 
> the winner to be picked from post number what to post number what?
> 
> hope I win something!


 
  Same as last time.
   
  As the 4000th poster, you get a £50 voucher, as was done before.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Generous of you Frank.


----------



## john777

There is probably something on the thread already, but I am old and tired...

Given that most people are using Toxic Cable from amp/DAC to 'phones, what is being used from source to amp/DAC? Does Frank make interconnects, if you ask nicely?


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





john777 said:


> There is probably something on the thread already, but I am old and tired...
> 
> Given that most people are using Toxic Cable from amp/DAC to 'phones, what is being used from source to amp/DAC? Does Frank make interconnects, if you ask nicely?


 
  I have asked the same question in the past and Frank confirmed that he can do anthing on cables i.e. various kinds of interconnects.  Just PM Frank and specified what you want from him.


----------



## maguire

Does Frank make interconnects????? Does a one legged Duck swim in Circles????


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Does Frank make interconnects????? Does a one legged Duck swim in Circles????


 
   
  No... He probably sinks!


----------



## deathztm

i just hopped onto this thread! was getting lured daily with so many reviews from fellows here @@


----------



## singleended58

toxic cables said:


> It only comes with some, not all. It can be added to cables for an additional cost.
> 
> There is a review of both Poison and Widow, please do a search for the Silver Widow, it should come up.
> 
> ...




Why don't we have any Virus demo in USA?


----------



## LFC_SL

Is the lead time on a short portable audio interconnect as long as headphone cables? That should take hardly any effort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The HD600 cable upgrade can wait until next year...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lfc_sl said:


> Is the lead time on a short portable audio interconnect as long as headphone cables? That should take hardly any effort
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Would depend on what it exactly is, they usually get made with the IEM cables. I do actually have some small interconnects ready made also. Please PM me with what it is you need.
   
  Quote: 





singleended58 said:


> Why don't we have any Virus demo in USA?


 
  That was one of the cables that i made for the UK meet, i currently don't have time to make demo cables to send out, but i'm sure once a few people have finished trying this one here, i can send it across the pond.


----------



## project86

I've got two Silver Poison cables for custom IEMs (JH Audio, Westone, Unique Melody, etc) making the rounds if anyone would like to try them. The specific requirements: you must be in the continental USA. You must have some feedback or a strong reputation around here - I already had a Silver Poison CIEM cable stolen from this loaner program, which Frank graciously replaced, but I'm not about to let that happen again. 
   
  If you meet those conditions and would like to try the Silver Poison CIEM cable for a week or two, shoot me a PM.


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





project86 said:


> I've got two Silver Poison cables for custom IEMs (JH Audio, Westone, Unique Melody, etc) making the rounds if anyone would like to try them. The specific requirements: you must be in the continental USA. You must have some feedback or a strong reputation around here - I already had a Silver Poison CIEM cable stolen from this loaner program, which Frank graciously replaced, but I'm not about to let that happen again.
> 
> If you meet those conditions and would like to try the Silver Poison CIEM cable for a week or two, shoot me a PM.


 
   
  Does London count as continental USA? We speak the same language (although your spelling of some words leaves a lot to be desired)


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Does London count as continental USA? We speak the same language (although your spelling of some words leaves a lot to be desired)


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


>


 
  Ha ha, yeah, I thought London might be a stretch


----------



## project86

Sorry no London.... trying to keep this cheap, quick, and simple as far as shipping.


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





project86 said:


> Sorry no London.... trying to keep this cheap, quick, and simple as far as shipping.


 
   
  Yeah, sorry. It was supposed to be a joke. I won't give up my day job


----------



## azynneo

On frank's website it says availability of the silver poison as (15 for hd800), does that mean it's ready to ship..? or............... ready to build lol.
   
  Really feel like I annoy him due to him being monotone towards me so.. i'll keep it in here .


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





azynneo said:


> On frank's website it says availability of the silver poison as (15 for hd800), does that mean it's ready to ship..? or............... ready to build lol.


 
  It always says in stock, but you have to wait 10+ weeks now I think.


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> It always says in stock, but you have to wait 10+ weeks now I think.


 
  why don't frank get more to work with him? the waiting times is making people go to buy other cables..... even my CIEM took like 3 weeks to be ready XD ,
  
  if frank got people to help then all will be enjoying Toxic Cables :3


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> why don't frank get more to work with him? the waiting times is making people go to buy other cables..... even my CIEM took like 3 weeks to be ready XD ,
> 
> if frank got people to help then all will be enjoying Toxic Cables :3


 
  the money split to him isn't worth it since according to chris he's making jack squat compared to other companies anyway


----------



## lin0003

He does have awesome prices...


----------



## Hipper

Quote: 





> Does London count as continental USA? We speak the same language (although your spelling of some words leaves a lot to be desired)


 
   
  Do you mean London Ohio, London Minnesota, London Tennessee, London Kentucky, London West Virginia, London Missouri, or London Texas? I don't think there are any other important Londons in the world.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> It always says in stock, but you have to wait 10+ weeks now I think.


 

  I am currently just entering week 17 so is perhaps more than many think


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Does London count as continental USA? We speak the same language (although your spelling of some words leaves a lot to be desired)


 
  Your grammar usage of "a lot" seems to be much desired as well . I am not sure exactly how his spelling of words leave "a lot" to be desired.


----------



## john777

azynneo said:


> Your grammar usage of "a lot" seems to be much desired as well . I am not sure exactly how his spelling of words leave "a lot" to be desired.




That's the expression as I know it...


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





azynneo said:


> Your grammar usage of "a lot" seems to be much desired as well . I am not sure exactly how his spelling of words leave "a lot" to be desired.


 
   
  Yeah it was a joke. I wasn't actually talking about his spelling. In the UK we have a slightly crazy way we spell things, colour for example. Lot's of silent letters and rules that don't make sense to anyone who isn't English. Hence me saying; "We speak the same language, yet your spelling of some words leaves a lot to be desired" I was hoping the big grinning smiley face would be enough to indicate my comment wasn't serious. Clearly not.


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Yeah it was a joke. I wasn't actually talking about his spelling. In the UK we have a slightly crazy way we spell things, colour for example. Lot's of silent letters and rules that don't make sense to anyone who isn't English. Hence me saying; "We speak the same language, yet your spelling of some words leaves a lot to be desired" I was hoping the big grinning smiley face would be enough to indicate my comment wasn't serious. Clearly not.


 
 I was hoping my smiley face was enough to indicate I wasn't being serious either.. clearly not..


----------



## CraftyClown

Oh dear... I wonder how many wars have been started after misunderstood jokes and smiley faces on user forums. It's going to be the end of us all, I tells ya  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 *
   
  * The use of double smiley faces it to stress that once again, this is a joke and I do not believe that misinterpreted smiley faces will lead to humanities extinction... at least I hope not!
   
   
  (Sorry Frank! Derail well and truly over!)
   
   
   
   
  [size=x-large] [/size]


----------



## chesterljh

wrong post


----------



## chubbyroaster

Hi Frank, please check your email. Thank you.  [size=small]Frances[/size]


----------



## LionPlushie

Hi Frank,
   
  I last replied your private message 6 days ago and did not get a reply from you since then.
   
  Please reply.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## john777

lionplushie said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> I last replied your private message 6 days ago and did not get a reply from you since then.
> 
> ...




Leave the poor man alone. He's making someone's cable!


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





john777 said:


> Leave the poor man alone. He's making someone's cable!


 
   
  +1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  We need to be patient and I believe Frank is now trying very hard to clear out his backlogs.  My cable is still in the queue and I am waiting patiently for my turn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DefQon

Frank you need a holiday. Going back in time I remember seeing Toxic cables on eBay only with something less than 50 feedback trade points back few years ago it was only till a few of us that mentioned TC and curious about Franks cables that has it grown into the business it is today. Well bloody done Frank, you know I still need to try those flagship LCD2 cables still after these 2 years gone past lol.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks guys and sorry for the late responses, i will reply to all PM's and eBay messages today and go though as many emails i can today and do rest tomorrow.
   
  Toxic Cables has indeed been in business for a little over 18 months now and grown rapidly, we are at a point now that i never imagined and it's all thanks to you lads.


----------



## lin0003

Just wondering, what is the current wait time?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Just wondering, what is the current wait time?


 
  Orders placed now will be around 16-18 weeks. My goal is to cut wait time down to 2-4 weeks from January, but currently there's no getting around it.
   
  I just finished replying to all PM's and it nearly 5am, so i am going to get a couple of hours shut eye and will reply to eBay and emails later today. Sorry for the delays in responses lads.


----------



## maguire

*                                                              TOXIC CABLES - THE VIRUS REVIEW*
*                                                           *
   
  Well I'll start this review by saying that after I first set eyes on Frank's latest creation of a  Hybrid called The Virus.
  I immediately mailed him that I really would like to buy one..
   
  His reply was "Haven't you got enough cables already?". Ummm well yes but not this one........
   
  Well to be honest the man had a point....I do own many cables yes, but my favorite 2 were from The Toxic Stables of Cables....
  The Silver Poison and the  Silver Widow, the latter was only acquired earlier this year.
   
  So with this in mind I just had to get the latest....I had Silver & Gold but this offered Silver & Copper.
  I also had a 30 pound gift voucher that was burning a hole in my pocket.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*LOOKS & BUILD QUALITY:*
  Anyway, after the usual wait, which seems to have got longer as the news of these cables has spread through the Head-fi community.
  Fast forward so many weeks......I finally had the Package in my eager hands.
   
  On first look, it had all the trademarks of Toxic's fine build quality & the braiding with the Oyade connector was a work of Art. Yes the Virus was indeed well put together, felt great in my hand incredibly light , highly flexible, & pliable.
   
*LET THE COMPARISON'S BEGIN:*
   
   
   

   
          *SILVER POISON                                    SILVER WIDOW                                      VIRUS*
   
*TEST EQUIPMENT - IPOD 7th Gen- CLAS- ALO RXII- UM Miracle Custom **IEM.*
*Songs   Esbjorn Svensson Trio: Do the Jango*   Fast paced Three piece Piano Trio
*                Pat Metheny: And I Love Her (beatles cover)  *Acoustic Guitar
*               Norah Jones: Come Away With Me * Female Vocals
    

   
   
   
*1: SILVER POISON: Stranded OCC Silver with 1% Gold Cryo Treated.*
   
  After ordering the Virus, I immediately went back to the basic stock cable just to familliarise myself again. I admit this was difficult at least at the start.
  Finally when the Virus arrived I put it on constant burn in, so now I had the opportunity to hear my cables fresh again.
  First off the rank was the Silver poison.  Immediately this cable made impact on me cleaner faster bass, slight increase in soundstage, the vocals seemed more life like, blows the stock cable away. I have an original Pure Silver Fortis cable which I also tried but the SP seemed to have more substance with greater bass retreival due to the gold in the cable, even the Treble was more crisper and smoother not as harsh. A very nice cable indeed.
   
*2: SILVER WIDOW:  Stranded OCC Silver With ?% Gold Cryo Treated Litz.*
   
  Now this cable definately "ups the ante" WOW....Now I remember why I was so impressed the first time. Everything is just sooo much better.
  Who says the Miracle does not have bass...... Get this Cable, Its got it in truckloads....I found myself pulling  the Miracle out of my ear just to see if I had the Merlin in instead? Silver Widow... It takes the Miracle to the next level to another realm.. Sparkly Highs that just keep extending . The soundstage also gets improved again slightly more than the SP. This cable is winner with any Genre it has it all... Surely Frank Cant beat this one?
   
*3: VIRUS: First True Hybrid  Using both Stranded Silver & Copper within the same wire Triple Cryo Treated Litz.*
   
  The reason I picked EST's Do the Jangle is because not all cables can handle it, making a mess with Instrument separation during such complex passages from this Jazztrack. All of Frank's cables passed this test, especially the Virus the instrument sounded real It gave me the total picture of there placement. It's safe to say this cable so transparent It ticks all the boxes. I love this cable everything is just so clear....A great compliment to the Miracle.....when I close my eyes I can clearly place the Muscicians  in my mind, I can pick the individual instruments the bass has Authority but never draws attention  to itself. Fast and detailed quality bass that extends deep when needed. Drums are amazing hearing the sticks slap against the skins on the snare & thud on the toms  , cymbals are crisp and extend wonderfully. The Acoustic Guitar of Pat Metheny is a delight to the senses, I love his version of the Beatles' And I love her, Here The Miracle/Vrus combo really helped create that magic that makes ones hair raise.
  I love Norah Jones' first album, I picked Come away with me and was not dissapointed, sure there's better singers out there, but not as cute..... anyway it was as if she was right next to me I could hear her breathe. (enough said) .
   
  Frank you are a genius, I am so happy with all 3 of my purchases. The newest Virus cable is now on the Miracle full time a great match, the Silver Widow is now on the Merlin, which by the way also has great synergy, as it has opened up the highs for me as it was formerly a tad dark, but also retains that hefty punch which I love for those live recordings.
   
  To sum it all up, I would have been happy with the Silver Poison, if I had not heard the Silver Widow which  just raises the bar on every level.
  Then The Virus comes along, Its got everything but not as imposing as the SW, Its a wider cleaner neutral cable, that just oozes class.
  No the Virus is not better than the Silver Widow they are just different.
   
  Now in saying what I have said, firstly remember that you need to have some nice gear for the magic of Toxic cables to work for you.
  Cables alone with just anything wont cut it. BUT....If you have shelled out and have...... Then do yourself a favour and add a little of Frank's magic to the mix. Its the seasoning that makes a good meal great.


----------



## lin0003

Very nice review. I'll see how the more expensive 8-wire hybrid compares to the virus.


----------



## inter voice

A very nice review on the Toxic Virus.  Don't know if it can match with HD800 well.


----------



## longbowbbs

Great review Stan! Now you have me thinking about the Virus!  Thanks...


----------



## maguire

Yes Lin we will meet up and compare..... intervoice, the Virus is Neutral, I think SW might suit HD800 .....But who knows? Never heard the combo..


----------



## maguire

longbowbs you are just as bad as me.....lol


----------



## Blackmore

Very good comparison Stan
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I agree, silver is a magic material, but you have to build it correctly
   
  THX for you time, great job.


----------



## lightningfarron

Thanks for the great review maguire. it gives me a clear picture on how the virus sound 
  now im having a hard time whether choosing the virus or the 8 wire hybrid for my hd800


----------



## negura

Thanks to Frank, I've also had the chance to hear the Virus. This was compared to my own Silver Widows on the Audeze LCD-3s.
   
  Silver Widows:
  - amazing soundstage
  - lots of air
  - exceptional detail accross the spectrum
  - great treble extension and spark
  - more neutral sounding than the Virus
  - great bass
   
  Virus:
  - Amazing bass. Adds bass impact and extension. The best I've heard so far on the LCD-3s.
  - warmer fuller bodied sound
  - more intimate soundstage, but not as extended as with the Silver Widows
  - less treble detail and extension than Silver Widows.
  - very musical sounding
   
  To sum-up it all up, while the Virus is a great cable with tons of qualities, I prefer the Silver Widows for the Audeze. I want to be very clear: This is when comparing two really great high-end cables, albeit very different sounding to each other. To my preference the Silver Widows cable has better synergy with the LCD-3s. While preserving and contouring the strengths of the LCD-3s, it opens them up a bit and adds air and detail. My only slight niggle with the SW and the LCD-3s is that the exceptional details are maybe a bit too much of a good thing on the treble with bright recordings. Regarding the best match with the Virus and while I have no way to assess this presently, I would assume the Virus is fantastic with the Sennheiser HD800s, to my preference at least.


----------



## maguire

Thanks Mr Blackmore....Thats a complement coming from you. .........
  negura interesting to hear your take on the SW & Virus ...more neutral on the LCD3, wow I called it the opposite on the Miracles....


----------



## negura

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Thanks Mr Blackmore....Thats a complement coming from you. .........
> negura interesting to hear your take on the SW & Virus ...more neutral on the LCD3, wow I called it the opposite on the Miracles....


 
   
  Yup saw that. To me the axis is warm, neutral, bright. To my ears the Virus is clearly tilted to the warm side, although maybe not as much as a pure copper cable (I did not have a quality one to compare it with, but heard them at the last meet in London, thus the "maybe"), whereas Silver Widows is closer to neutral, but coming from the other side of it.
   
  I should've also added (and I've just done that): the Virus is very musical sounding. My comparison was done on the LCD-3s which are already very musical, warm sounding headphones that produce some of the best bass out there. What I am looking for in a cable is synergy and to complement those particular headphones, while preserving their strengths.
   
  Btw, I've heard the Silver Widows on the HD800s, and I personally think it's too much of a good thing on the HD800s, whereas on the Audeze it's brilliant. I prefer the copper cables on the Senn, which is what I presently use, and my gut feeling is the Virus will also be a great fit. The HD800s can do with musicality, more bass and warmth and they sound even more amazing like that.


----------



## hifimanrookie

negura said:


> Yup saw that. To me the axis is warm, neutral, bright. To my ears the Virus is clearly tilted to the warm side, although maybe not as much as a pure copper cable (I did not have a quality one to compare it with, but heard them at the last meet in London, thus the "maybe"), whereas Silver Widows is closer to neutral, but coming from the other side of it.



As u guys know i am only person who has the completely balanced 8wire 22awg black widow cable..2 separated individual sleeved cables for left and right..its full stranded litz copper..so u would say it would sound warm with less treble..nothing could be different.. !!!!
I had the normal 4 wire version before this..and it was indeed a bit n the warm side...but this cable is almost neutral..better said..natural sounding...i asked my wife who attended a few concerts of byoncee and mariah carey...and she was stunned how the very high quality flac versions of the songs she knows sounded..she is a Complete addict for those two artists...and she said it sounded so real!!! And being honest here..i once heard queen in the past..and hearing some live recordings in extreme high (1000 and up) flac and wav quality it gives me shivers how good it sounds..the guitars, the drums, piano, strings in background..it sounds so right..i cant imagine that a brighter cable could do better..as the treble sounds just right to my ears..so i am doubting a SW could be a better choice..or it should be a balanced 8wire virus cable..just as i have my BW... But its also maybe because of the rest of my rig..which is very good in showing detail and soundstage that the cable is as it is 

So frank..if u have a SW to spare to try out..sent one to me..i would love to try one out comparingit to my killer BW..a virus would do also 

On a personal note to frank.....my friend,,,u really outdid urself with my cable..i had people here sitting in my comfy chair listening to music on my he500.... Some Almost in trance....am not kidding..they justbcant believe a headphone system can sound like this..and some of those have multi thousands worth of speaker systems!! And its ur cable who is one of the parts doing that..well done my friend.. Everytime i listen to my rig and close my eyes..i feel so relaxed...
U will go a long way frank! Damn..ur cable and my new amp will be a match in heaven....a balanced string of almost perfection..and with the he6 (or he7) next year..i will make many people jealous..oops hehehehehe.


----------



## Gengz

Hope to see my order in a few weeks.


----------



## nigeljames

Listening to the HD800's with Silver Widows and it just keeps getting better and better.
  Listening to some Roxy Music and then some heavy metal and it's just stunning.
  Masses of tight, focused, fast bass, extended but smooth and precise treble combined with a superbly open, detailed and dynamic midrange.
  Anyone who want's to warm the HD800's up might prefer a copper cable but for everyone else the SW is a stunning cable generally and also specifically for the HD800's


----------



## john777

toxic cables said:


> I just finished replying to all PM's and it nearly 5am, so i am going to get a couple of hours shut eye and will reply to eBay and emails later today. Sorry for the delays in responses lads.




Sorry Frank, you haven't replied to my PM...


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *nigeljames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Listening to some Roxy Music and then some heavy metal and it's just stunning.


 
   
  Awesome choices Nigel!


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> Listening to the HD800's with Silver Widows and it just keeps getting better and better.
> Listening to some Roxy Music and then some heavy metal and it's just stunning.
> Masses of tight, focused, fast bass, extended but smooth and precise treble combined with a superbly open, detailed and dynamic midrange.
> Anyone who want's to warm the HD800's up might prefer a copper cable but for everyone else the SW is a stunning cable generally and also specifically for the HD800's


 
   
  Completely agree. At first I thought that silver cables may be too much of a good thing on the HD800 but based on my experience with them, the SWs perform exceedingly well with the HD800. The instrument separation, detail, transparency and smoothness goes up a notch and the bass is very controlled i.e. fast, tight and deep - almost stax like. Definitely an improvement over the stock cable (although the stock cable is very good). Highly recommended.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Completely agree. At first I thought that silver cables may be too much of a good thing on the HD800 but based on my experience with them, the SWs perform exceedingly well with the HD800. The instrument separation, detail, transparency and smoothness goes up a notch and the bass is very controlled i.e. fast, tight and deep - almost stax like. Definitely an improvement over the stock cable (although the stock cable is very good). Highly recommended.


 
  I initially ordered a BW for my HD800 from Frank but after hearing all the good comments about SW with HD800 I made up my mind and changed my order from BW to SW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I am now patiently waiting for the SW from Frank.


----------



## playitloud

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Completely agree. At first I thought that silver cables may be too much of a good thing on the HD800 but based on my experience with them, the SWs perform exceedingly well with the HD800. The instrument separation, detail, transparency and smoothness goes up a notch and the bass is very controlled i.e. fast, tight and deep - almost stax like. Definitely an improvement over the stock cable (although the stock cable is very good). Highly recommended.


 
  At this moment I have the Black widow. I bought it based on the general consensus that the Sennheiser HD800 needs a copper cable. Well, in my system this is not the case. I think that it also depends on your reference. For instance, my other headphone is the AKG K1000. That phone has a less extended bass than the Sennheiser. As such, the focus is more on midrange and treble. To address this 'leanness' i have equipment that is already on the warm side, to get the max. out of the AKG K1000. The treble of the Sennheiser is smoother than the treble of the AKG K1000. Some will disagree, but that is what I hear. The combination of more bass and a smoother treble of the Sennheiser HD800 compared to the AKG K1000, means there is no real need to warm things  up. At this moment I am experimenting with tubes to get that extra clarity out of the Sennheiser HD800.  
   
  I use a speaker amplifier and I do not have a headphone amplifier. As such I never heard the stock cable of the HD800. My only reference is the black widow. Most of you compare the silver widow to the stock cable, that makes it hard for me to find out what the silver widow brings to the table compared to the black widow. Maybe if you compare the black widow to the stock cable you get similar improvements as mentioned with the silver cable. That is why I would like to know whether some of you really have compared both the black widow and the silver widow preferably with the Sennheiser HD800. Not trying to offend anyone, but spare me the standard silver versus copper sound advice. I am well aware of that. I am only interested in a real comparison between the black widow and the silver widow. I have already spend quite a lot of money on a cable, I am willing to take another plunge with the silver widow, but only if i get a good idea of the differences i can expect changing from a black widow to a silver widow from someone who really compared them....Thank you.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





playitloud said:


> At this moment I have the Black widow. I bought it based on the general consensus that the Sennheiser HD800 needs a copper cable. Well, in my system this is not the case. I think that it also depends on your reference. For instance, my other headphone is the AKG K1000. That phone has a less extended bass than the Sennheiser. As such, the focus is more on midrange and treble. To address this 'leanness' i have equipment that is already on the warm side, to get the max. out of the AKG K1000. The treble of the Sennheiser is smoother than the treble of the AKG K1000. Some will disagree, but that is what I hear. The combination of more bass and a smoother treble of the Sennheiser HD800 compared to the AKG K1000, means there is no real need to warm things  up. At this moment I am experimenting with tubes to get that extra clarity out of the Sennheiser HD800.
> 
> I use a speaker amplifier and I do not have a headphone amplifier. As such I never heard the stock cable of the HD800. My only reference is the black widow. Most of you compare the silver widow to the stock cable, that makes it hard for me to find out what the silver widow brings to the table compared to the black widow. Maybe if you compare the black widow to the stock cable you get similar improvements as mentioned with the silver cable. That is why I would like to know whether some of you really have compared both the black widow and the silver widow preferably with the Sennheiser HD800. Not trying to offense anyone, but spare me the standard silver versus copper sound advice. I am well aware of that. I am only interested in a real comparison between the black widow and the silver widow. I have already spend quite a lot of money on a cable, I am willing to take another plunge with the silver widow, but only if i get a good idea of the differences i can expect changing form a black widow to a silver widow from someone who really compared them....Thank you.


 
  I understand your concern.  I own two HD800s and one of them is now using 18AWG Scorpion which I think has very similar sonic quailty as BW.  As I said before I also think HD800 should pair better with pure copper cables and thus I placed my order with Frank a BW for my other HD800 (which is now using Oyaide PCOCC-A cable).  However having seen many GOOD comments here and Frank also said SW copes with HD800 very well I eventually changed my order from a BW to a SW.  As I have two HD800s when the SW arrives I can make a A/B test between the 18AWG Scorpion and the SW.   I will post something about the test result when I have done the comparison.


----------



## playitloud

That is good news. Any idea when your silver widow will be shipped?


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





playitloud said:


> That is good news. Any idea when your silver widow will be shipped?


 
  I ordered it many months ago (I think it was in Feb) and it should arrive by end of the month I hope


----------



## playitloud

Well I think your hope is reasonable. I ordered my BW in January and received it exactly 20 weeks later. Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## vincentc

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> I understand your concern.  I own two HD800s and one of them is now using 18AWG Scorpion which I think has very similar sonic quailty as BW.  As I said before I also think HD800 should pair better with pure copper cables and thus I placed my order with Frank a BW for my other HD800 (which is now using Oyaide PCOCC-A cable).  However having seen many GOOD comments here and Frank also said SW copes with HD800 very well I eventually changed my order from a BW to a SW.  As I have two HD800s when the SW arrives I can make a A/B test between the 18AWG Scorpion and the SW.   I will post something about the test result when I have done the comparison.


 
  I would love to read this review! I have a difficult time choosing between BW or SW. I do not want my HD800 to be warmer but at the same time I read a lot of people enjoying the duo HD800-Copper cable.


----------



## longbowbbs

I am anxiously awaiting my SW's and BW's from Frank for my HD800's....It will be fun to compare them.


----------



## Cryok95

I'm sure the silver widows will not disappoint, whoever receives them!!


----------



## commtrd

Anyone using Silver Widow with LCD3? Amp is Schiit Mjolnir which is very neutral and powerful (exactly what I want) and Gungnir dac. I ordered a Silver Widow some time back so prolly have a lot longer time to wait for it to arrive. Don't really recall seeing any reviews of the SW with LCD3. With 2.2s supposed to be a really nice improvement. User feedback on SW with LCD3 appreciated.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I am anxiously awaiting my SW's and BW's from Frank for my HD800's....It will be fun to compare them.


 
  It seems that I am not the only one owing two HD800s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I have company.


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> Anyone using Silver Widow with LCD3? Amp is Schiit Mjolnir which is very neutral and powerful (exactly what I want) and Gungnir dac. I ordered a Silver Widow some time back so prolly have a lot longer time to wait for it to arrive. Don't really recall seeing any reviews of the SW with LCD3. With 2.2s supposed to be a really nice improvement. User feedback on SW with LCD3 appreciated.


 
   
  I have the SWs for my LCD-3 and it is indeed a match made in heaven. In the process of writing up a proper review for the SWs and LCD-3 combo. Stay tuned.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  No, I just have the one pair. I'll switch the cables as needed.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> No, I just have the one pair. I'll switch the cables as needed.


 
   
  A bit of a tangent, but the HD800s are about the only headphone where I detest changing cables. Always seems like I am really close to dent/scratch that silvery foil. Now that I think of it, I will probably use some protection surface just underneath the headphone jack, like some carton/foam/felt to avoid this risk. I wonder what anyone else thinks/does about this.
   
  It has to be said though that Frank's connectors are much better at this than the stock ones, the latter being horrific.


----------



## Shini44

i really wana order Virus but i know that i will have to wait for like 20 weeks maybe :/


----------



## Hipper

I don't know what the guidelines are with the HD800s but for HD650s I think you were limited in the number of times you should swap cables. However I can't find this info in the manual so I don't remember where I got this from.


----------



## lin0003

You should not switch cables too much because it wears out the pins on the headphones.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lin0003 said:


> You should not switch cables too much because it wears out the pins on the headphones.



I agree totally!!! Just put the cable on..and only take it off when upgrading ur cable or upgrsding ur phone...the connectors in my eyes are to much of a liability...and they are not designed to be used regularely..

better is to have a short adapter thats aways connected to ur phone with click ends (xlr for instance) and then just switch away.. One cable after another


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I agree totally!!! Just put the cable on..and only take it off when upgrading ur cable or upgrsding ur phone...the connectors in my eyes are to much of a liability...and they are not designed to be used regularely..
> 
> better is to have a short adapter thats aways connected to ur phone with click ends (xlr for instance) and then just switch away.. One cable after another


 
  I think that IEM pins wear out the fastest.


----------



## lin0003

I was just wondering, does Frank make a copper litz IEM cable?


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> I was just wondering, does Frank make a copper litz IEM cable?


 

 isnt the black widow an copper litz cable?


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





lightningfarron said:


> isnt the black widow an copper litz cable?


 
  Yes, but it is 24 AWG. Is there a 26 AWG one?


----------



## hifimanrookie

lin0003 said:


> Yes, but it is 24 AWG. Is there a 26 AWG one?



I have a 22awg black widow 
But if ur worried sbout thckness and flexibility and weight..dont worry..even my first standard bw 4wire 22awg is light and very usable.. ..


----------



## longbowbbs

I just received the Silver Poison CIEM cables from Project86. This is a loaner set going around the USA only. Contact Project86 if you are interested.


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I just received the Silver Poison CIEM cables from Project86. This is a loaner set going around the USA only. Contact Project86 if you are interested.


 

 Great! how does the silver poison pair with the jh16?


----------



## longbowbbs

It is a beautiful pairing. The bass is very solid and I love the mids. I am currently listening to Norah Jones Little Broken Hearts. I love it when the music floats outside your head.
   
  BTW, my LOD is also Silver Poison so I have the full benefit of Frank's work going on here.


----------



## maguire

Very nice longbowbs, the Silver Poison is no slouch, like I said if I hadn't heard anything else I would be more than happy with it.
  Glad your digging it, I'm also digging the LOD..........That rig is Fully Toxic....


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Very nice longbowbs, the Silver Poison is no slouch, like I said if I hadn't heard anything else I would be more than happy with it.
> Glad your digging it, I'm also digging the LOD..........That rig is Fully Toxic....


 
  It really is a sweet and nicely portable system. I have a two week Boy Scout trip coming up and it'll see a fair amount of use.


----------



## som4ew

Does Frank do Fit-Ear Cable now?


----------



## Sonicmasala

Me too like to use a silver poison for my Fitear to Go F111. Hope he does it.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for taking the time out to write the review, Stan, it was a great read mate.
   
  Switching cables too often can and will loosen some sockets and wear out the pins, especially so on CIEM's and not so much with many headphones. I have changed the cables on my Audez'e/HD800's thousands of times, and neither have any issues.
   
  I used to always worry about damaging the mesh on my HD800's while removing cables, or getting dirt on the mesh when i first got them, but over time, i have gotten used to how to remove then, so it's not as daunting now 
   
  I do currently have 2 Fitear cables on order, although i am not taking any further orders on these, till these 2 customers confirm that everything works as it should. I don't have a pair of these IEM's myself, so unable to test the cables myself. Please check back in a couple of months.
   
  I will start going through PM's and email later this evening.


----------



## Toxic Cables

True Random Number Generator​Min: Max: Result:[size=11pt]3828[/size][size=6pt]Powered by RANDOM.ORG​[/size]


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry, not sure why the Min and Max not showing above, i pasted it from the site and it did show before i submit.
   
  Well, that's the winner of the Silver Widow 6ft cable of their choice.


----------



## lightningfarron

Congrats to the winner .


----------



## alvin sawdust

That would be KimChee, congrats.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> That would be KimChee, congrats.


 
  but it was his third mispost..one real post and then two accidents......his iphone was bugging him..not a real post... next real post after the real post of kimchee would be from negura


----------



## alvin sawdust

Never the less it is a post. If anyone feels aggrieved then it should be Frank who makes the call.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> but it was his third mispost..one real post and then two accidents......his iphone was bugging him..not a real post... next real post after the real post of kimchee would be from negura


 
  Winner was picked randomly from all the posts in the thread, it would not matter if it was a double or triple post, it was done by mistake, so would still count. 
   
  Congrats Kimchee, let me know what you would like.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I do currently have 2 Fitear cables on order, although i am not taking any further orders on these, till these 2 customers confirm that everything works as it should. I don't have a pair of these IEM's myself, so unable to test the cables myself. Please check back in a couple of months.
> 
> I will start going through PM's and email later this evening.


 
  Hi Frank,
   
  May I ask about the other guy that order fitear connector? Did you use the original connector as mine?


----------



## longbowbbs

Frank, I just sent you a PM...
   
  Thanks!


----------



## lin0003

Was just emailing Frank and he can do a removable cable mod for the Audio Technica ATH-AD2000Xs! I have to try that out one day. Only downside is that you have to wait 5-6 months.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Was just emailing Frank and he can do a removable cable mod for the Audio Technica ATH-AD2000Xs! I have to try that out one day. Only downside is that you have to wait 5-6 months.


 
  Yes i can, and as was stated in the email, i am not taking any modification jobs on at present, due to the huge backlog of orders i already have.
   
  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Frank, I just sent you a PM...
> 
> Thanks!


 
  All PM's and emails replied to.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yes i can, and as was stated in the email, i am not taking any modification jobs on at present, due to the huge backlog of orders i already have.


 
  Yeah, sorry I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





hipper said:


> Do you mean London Ohio, London Minnesota, London Tennessee, London Kentucky, London West Virginia, London Missouri, or London Texas? I don't think there are any other important Londons in the world.


 

 It might not be important to_ you_ but I live in London, Ontario Canada (pop > 300,000) which is likely larger than most of the other "Londons" you listed.


----------



## maguire

Wow congratulations to Kimchee.......Great prize....Enjoy......
   
  Lin0003.........We WILL get together one day mate........Im just so flat out at the moment.....
  But I always try to keep my word.. I think you will be impressed what your Miracle will be able to produce with frank's magical cables......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Just Sorry I couldn't hear the 8 wire hybrid.....But hey that's life......


----------



## maguire

My next cables will be LOD and Clas but still unsure which to go for............But it will definitely be TOXIC!!!!!!


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Wow congratulations to Kimchee.......Great prize....Enjoy......
> 
> Lin0003.........We WILL get together one day mate........Im just so flat out at the moment.....
> But I always try to keep my word.. I think you will be impressed what your Miracle will be able to produce with frank's magical cables......
> ...


 
  Yeah, one day.


----------



## bIack

toxic cables said:


> Yes i can, and as was stated in the email, i am not taking any modification jobs on at present, due to the huge backlog of orders i already have.
> 
> All PM's and emails replied to.





Frank you've got PM. 

3 hours after you replied to all the PM's


----------



## Hipper

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> It might not be important to_ you_ but I live in London, Ontario Canada (pop > 300,000) which is likely larger than most of the other "Londons" you listed.


 
  Canada - where's that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  In WW2 in some Mediterranean watering hole a naval man wearing a mix of naval gear walked into the bar peopled by smartly dressed naval officers from various countries.
   
  Eventually one of the U.S. officers went up to him and asked 'excuse me, which navy are you in?'.
   
  'The Royal Navy' he replied, 'is there another?'
   
  A riot nearly ensued.
   
  This is from a book but I don't know which one.


----------



## maguire

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks for taking the time out to write the review, Stan, it was a great read mate.


 
   
  Glad you enjoyed the review Frank, it was a pleasure to write.
  Also Its just my eyes & ears acknowledging  the great work you are doing.


----------



## CraftyClown

hellenback said:


> It might not be important to _you_ but I live in London, Ontario Canada (pop > 300,000) which is likely larger than most of the other "Londons" you listed.




Yep, I'm pretty sure the two of you mentioned all the important Londons I can think of


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Yep, I'm pretty sure the two of you mentioned all the important Londons I can think of


----------



## Charnwood

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Yep, I'm pretty sure the two of you mentioned all the important Londons I can think of


 
  They missed London, Christmas Island.


----------



## CanDude

*Review Toxic Cables Virus and Silver Widow*
   
*Equipment*
  Samsung laptop, Windows 7, JRiver Media Center 17 with 112 dB Redline Monitor plug-in
 Flac-files, mostly 16/44, some 24/44-96
 Wireworld Starlight USB cable
 Lynx Hilo DAC with built-in headphone amp
 Special Wireworld XLR to RCA and XLR to XLR cables
 Bakoon HPA-21 headphone amp
 Bryston BHA-1 headphone amp, SE output
Red Astrachan headphone cable with ¼” to XLR adapter cable
 Audez’e LCD-3 (RMA’d)
 Event Opal monitors
   
  For more information on the Redline Monitor plug-in, see the Redline Monitor section in my HPA-21 review.
   
   

   

   
   
*The Deal*
  Last week I got a Toxic Virus LCD-2/3 cable and a Toxic Silver Widow LCD-2/3 cable from Klutz Design for review. I can buy one of these cables from Klutz, but since I’m going on vacation I need to decide which one to buy rather quickly. Since the Virus cable was brand new I let it burn in for approx. 50 hours. I cannot say that I have heard any difference during the burn-in, though. The Silver Widow cable has been used at some shows so it should already have gotten some burn-in, but of course I let it burn-in a little bit too. I have used the Red Astrachan cable (made by KDM in Sweden) for my LCD-3. I will compare the Toxic cables to it.
   
*Build quality*
  The build quality for both cables is excellent. After all, they’re Toxic cables! The Virus cable has a NEO ¼” TRS plug with Toxic Cables heat shrink on it. The Silver Widow has a Viablue ¼” TRS plug. Since the cables are used with HPA-21 a balanced plug is not needed. The comfort is excellent, not quite a "shoe string" like my old (unused) Q cable, but close enough. Compared to the Red Astrachan cable the comfort is like heaven!
   
*Sound*
  So how do these cables sound like and how do they differ from each other? I think that I have come to the same conclusion as other reviewers of these cables have. I’ll try to describe the sound signatures as good as I can. I have done most of the listening using the current output on HPA-21. Remember that this is a review of cables so you could say that everything I write is "magnified". But these (and other) headphone cables do a big difference in your listening experience. IMO, YMMV etc. of course.
   
*Virus*
  Virus has a comfortable "analogue" type of sound. Some would call it "musical". The cable presents an amazingly amount of details, but they do not jump out on you. Some tiny details (like hi-hat figures) are actually easier to distinguish with Virus than with the other cables, maybe due to other parts of the soundscape having a softer and more relaxed presentation. Voices sound very round and natural. The treble is soft, "silky" and a little bit attenuated compared to the other cables, but still very extended. When you compare Virus with Silver Widow or Red Astrachan side by side this is obvious, but when you listen to Virus for a longer period of time you don’t think of it. So the details and treble are there, but in a polite, forgiving and non-intrusive way. When comparing Virus and Silver Widow side by side Virus may be perceived to be a little bit louder, probably due to the mids.
   
  The bass has a very physical impact! I love it! But I can't help thinking it is a little bit "woolly". It is easier to concentrate on the "physical" sub-bass than on the attack part and tiny details of bass instruments.
   
  The Virus sound stage is a little bit more in your face and flat compared to Silver Widow due to the less airy presentation.
   
  It is a very comfortable experience listening to Virus. The music never gets in the way if you are doing other things like surfing while listening to music. If you do not like "digital" sound or sibilance (even if it’s in the recording), Virus may be for you! It would be fun to try it with HD800.
   
*Silver Widow*
  Compared to the Virus cable Silver Widow opens up the sound. To me this is a more familiar sound. Silver Widow has a very detailed, crystal-like sound that fits LCD-3 perfectly. Compared to my Red Astrachan cable Silver Widow has a tiny bit bigger and rounder mids that gives you more room information (reverberation). The treble is very extended. All details are very accurately and distinctly presented. If the recording has a sharp treble or sibilance, that is what you get.
   
  The only "problem" I have, or rather had, with this cable is/was the bass. The bass is very detailed. I think you could even call it "dry". However the sub-bass feels a little bit attenuated compared to the other cables. It is definitely there, but more in an analytical way, a little bit like the HD800 bass character. I would like to have a little bit more physical impact. But at the other hand, the more I listen to Silver Widow, the more I like its bass! Maybe a burn-in effect? It passes the rumble test on Pink Floyd’s Breathe (Red Astrachan still excels here, though).
   
  The Silver Widow sound stage is better than Virus’ sound stage IMO, it is for example easier to pinpoint instruments in a quartet. Acoustic instruments are also better rendered.
   
  The Silver Widow cable gives you an open, crystal clear sound with LCD-3, especially when using the current output on HPA-21. I compared Virus plus LCD-3 and Silver Widow plus LCD-3 with my Event Opal monitors, and the Silver Widow’s sound signature is closer to the monitors’, even if the monitors still have some more treble energy.
   
*Current drive vs. voltage drive (slightly OT)*
  According to Nagai-San at Bakoon you should hear considerably less differences between different cables in HPA-21’s current drive mode compared to its voltage drive mode. The current in current drive mode is not affected by the cable’s impedance and composition in the same way as for the voltage drive mode according to Nagai-San. However I could hear as much differences between the cables in current drive mode as in voltage drive mode or when using the built-in amplifier in Lynx Hilo or Bryston BHA-1, both voltage driven of course (HPA-21 is currently the only current driven headphone amp in the world). Since the current output provides such a clean signal compared to the voltage output, and also compared to the other amps, I actually found it easier to spot differences between the cables using the current output. Sorry for bringing this OT up in the Toxic thread.
   
*Final words*
  If you compare these cables with headphones you could roughly say that Virus is LCD-3, Silver Widow is HD800 and Red Astrachan is HE-6. Silver Widow is IMO a perfect match for LCD-3. But I also like the "cozier" Virus, and I understand if some of you prefer it.
   
  May I suggest a new Toxic cable, "Virus Widow" (VW, the cable for common people...) with 2/3 Silver Widow wire and 1/3 copper, or something like that. It must not lose any Silver Widow qualities and add a little bit of the Virus "analogueness" and bass impact. I volunteer to review it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I would not mind keeping both cables, but since I could only choose one I bought the Silver Widow cable. How wonderful to get this sound and comfort! Thank you Frank!


----------



## lin0003

Great review!


----------



## CanDude

Thanks!


----------



## KimChee

Great review thanks!


----------



## john777

Very interesting review. Thank you.


----------



## lin0003

Frank, when is your eBay store going back up? Also, what is the price per feet for the scorpion wire? I might try starting to do some DIY stuff...


----------



## inter voice

Oh, another GREAT review on Virus and Widow !!
  Glad to hear that SW is best for HD800 as I am waiting for its delivery from Frank


----------



## alvin sawdust

Great review CanDude. The only part where I disagree with you is where you say the virus soundstage is more in your face. On saying that, I have only compared the virus to the silver poison but the virus definitely had a few rows back perspective than the poison.


----------



## vincentc

I am currently writing my review for the virus as well. I am just trying to burn it first. And I am currently reviewing USB cables as well


----------



## Nulliverse

Great review, thanks Candude. Look forward to yours Vincentc!


----------



## negura

Quote: 





candude said:


> *Review Toxic Cables Virus and Silver Widow*


 
   
  Great review and spot on I think. After all I had similar findings and would love to hear the Virus on the HD800s. 
  My perfect imaginary LCD-3 cable would be 80% Silver Widows with just a touch less treble spark and a touch more bass impact. If Frank ever makes something which sounds like 80% Silver Widow 20% Virus, there's going to be a firm order from me.


----------



## maguire

Very nice review canDude, interesting findings on the larger Headphones. Great to start seeing more reviews up on these cables.....


----------



## Duncan

Quote: 





negura said:


> Great review and spot on I think. After all I had similar findings and would love to hear the Virus on the HD800s.
> My perfect imaginary LCD-3 cable would be 80% Silver Widows with just a touch less treble spark and a touch more bass impact. If Frank ever makes something which sounds like 80% Silver Widow 20% Virus, there's going to be a firm order from me.


 
  Question is, that extra treble energy you speak of - will it add to the LCD2s...
   
  Damn you though, having both the newer (higher end) amp, and the newer (higher end) headphones than me... you can really go off of some people, without even having met them!!


----------



## negura

Quote: 





duncan said:


> Question is, that extra treble energy you speak of - will it add to the LCD2s...


 
   
  The Silver Widows are a perfect match for the LCD-2s as they benefit the extra treble presence imho.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Nice review CanDude, thanks for taking the time to write it mate.
   
  Nadeem, a mix of both SW and Virus is not something i have planned, but it is something that can be done now with a 8 wire cable, or even a 4 wire cable, but that would involve a lot of work, with separating the strands.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Nice review CanDude, thanks for taking the time to write it mate.
> 
> Nadeem, a mix of both SW and Virus is not something i have planned, but it is something that can be done now with a 8 wire cable, or even a 4 wire cable, but that would involve a lot of work, with separating the strands.



Pity u dont have a 8wire 22awg version of the sw/virus hybrid 
My bw is sounding wonderfully now by the way!!!! Ur the master!!

Ps..am taking my complete rig to the london meet..ru going to bring some cables to the meet? 
So..everyone interested in listening to my balanced cable..ur welcome to do so


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Frank, when is your eBay store going back up? Also, what is the price per feet for the scorpion wire? I might try starting to do some DIY stuff...


 
  I have no plans currently to put the eBay store back up, it's too much work with all the messages eBay generates also. I might get someone else to handle the eBay side, but this won't be till next year.
   
  If anyone needs parts, they can PM me with what they want, i have it all. I have actually had quite a few customers, request to have their cables in kit form, so that they can build it themselves, rather then the wait. In some cases, i threw in extra wire for a second cable.
   
  For those wanting to make IEM cables, i can offer some of my wires with OM connectors attached.


----------



## lin0003

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Pity u dont have a 8wire 22awg version of the sw/virus hybrid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Glad you are enjoying it.
   
  No, i will not be attending the meet you speak of, although there might be another later this year by Andy, if there is then i will surely attend that one.


----------



## tsvo614

Where is frank? Or toxic cables ....


----------



## longbowbbs

Kent, UK.


----------



## Duncan

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Glad you are enjoying it.
> 
> No, i will not be attending the meet you speak of, although there might be another later this year by Andy, if there is then i will surely attend that one.


 
  Absolutely OT, but please chalk me up if this happens


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Kent, UK.


 

 as in europe


----------



## tsvo614

I sent payment today & got no answers....

What's up with that?

Just hope they keep in touch.


----------



## longbowbbs

Frank, you have a PM from me....
   
  Thanks!


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





tsvo614 said:


> I sent payment today & got no answers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sometimes Frank can take a while to check emails, PMs etc since he is busy making cables.


----------



## tsvo614

Oh that's cool. I 'll just wait it out now.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





tsvo614 said:


> Oh that's cool. I 'll just wait it out now.


 
  You need to be patient and don't worry Frank will not let you done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I have been patiently waiting for my cable for about 20 weeks and it should come any time within the month.  Have faith in Frank and he is working late everyday to clear the backlogs.  He  even closed down its site in eBay to avoid too much order !!
  Frank will reply every PM within days, therefore don't worry.


----------



## tsvo614

Couldnt frank hire assembly line of workers bye now?


----------



## tsvo614

Does frank make 3.5 to rca cables? Looking for some with his wiring that would be awesome!


----------



## hifimanrookie

tsvo614 said:


> Does frank make 3.5 to rca cables? Looking for some with his wiring that would be awesome!



Check my amp pics and u have ur answer..as i use only toxic cables at this moment


----------



## buckyg4

I ordered a cable in March and its now the middle of July and i'm without a cable.  I've been promised dates over and over.  What should I do next?


----------



## tsvo614

Wow! 4 months allready! Are you serious... Geesh i hope mine is on the next batch!


----------



## mwindham08

Quote: 





buckyg4 said:


> I ordered a cable in March and its now the middle of July and i'm without a cable.  I've been promised dates over and over.  What should I do next?


 
  Keep waiting or ask for your money back


----------



## tsvo614

Frank said headphone cables take 16+ weeks.....you need iems...6-8 weeks !


----------



## tsvo614

Iono.... Maybe pray.


----------



## commtrd

Quote: 





buckyg4 said:


> I ordered a cable in March and its now the middle of July and i'm without a cable.  I've been promised dates over and over.  What should I do next?


 
  The wait times are made known up front. Really the only thing that can be done is either buy the product and wait for it (for a REALLY LONG TIME) or just don't buy a cable if much more immediate delivery is desired. Looking at a third of a year currently. I bought a Silver Widow and have lost track of when it should arrive. I just trust that sometime by the end of the year I will get it. Any subsequent cables I want I will purchase the materials and build them myself.


----------



## inter voice

I am sure most of us here knows that when we order Frank's cable the waiting time was 12+ weeks and now it has increased to +16 weeks.  We need to make up our mind if we want to wait, if not don't place the order then.  It is not fair to Frank if we complaint Frank after a few week's waiting.
  For me I have been waiting for almost 20 weeks for my SW and Frank PM me that it will be out in the next batch.  I have no complaint at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as I know I will soon get my top of the range cable for my HD800.


----------



## lightningfarron

Im more worried about Frank health getting lack of sleep and rest because he got busier. Hope you find a solution Frank


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





lightningfarron said:


> Im more worried about Frank health getting lack of sleep and rest because he got busier. Hope you find a solution Frank


 
  +1.  Hope Frank will soon find a solution to cope with the ever increasing demand of his Toxic cables.  Of course not the least health is the most important thing of all.


----------



## john777

lightningfarron said:


> Im more worried about Frank health getting lack of sleep and rest because he got busier. Hope you find a solution Frank




Yes, I agree 110%...

I have long-term health problems and I do not envy Frank's workload. To help, I have not placed any orders, though I dearly want a SW pair of interconnect and headphone cable for my HE-500s.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





lightningfarron said:


> Im more worried about Frank health getting lack of sleep and rest because he got busier. Hope you find a solution Frank


 
  Exactly! He does need to sleep and he takes a long time to make each cable because of the build quality. Once his backlog is cleared up, I will order some stuff!


----------



## hifimanrookie

I am in the same boat as u guys...had to wait for a very long time as u know...but ..and am not kidding or trying to market something..the cable i have is out of this world beautiful made and sounds heavenly... IT IS WORTH EVERY MINUTE I WAITED FOR IT...and i will do it again later next year...i on,y hope frank can cope with the succes he now has.. I mean his health...i know how it is sleeping only a few hours a day to finish projects in time..and frank has that since he began now..hope he has more help now to cope with his backlog..as we dont want him to break down or something because of the high workload..  if i was living closer by i would offer myself to help him for free for a few hours a week..if that would help him out to clear out his huge backlog..but i know he is doing an almost inhuman possible job in clearing out his backlog..i have faith in him..and so should u guys..we all know he is a perfectionist..so he dont wanna cut corners to get the cables done faster..so once again..me being a satisfied customer..be patient guys...thanks..and my apologies for this post..i had been quiet around here as i didnt have much to say on this thead lately..as i was to busy listening to my rig  but had to say this ....


----------



## buckyg4

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> The wait times are made known up front. Really the only thing that can be done is either buy the product and wait for it (for a REALLY LONG TIME) or just don't buy a cable if much more immediate delivery is desired. Looking at a third of a year currently. I bought a Silver Widow and have lost track of when it should arrive. I just trust that sometime by the end of the year I will get it. Any subsequent cables I want I will purchase the materials and build them myself.


 
   
  This is actually false.  "After" I purchased the product I was quoted 8 to 9 weeks with the original purchase.  After 8 to 9 weeks I was quoted another 4 weeks. 16 weeks later I have no product.  I would have never purchased the product knowing that there is a 16 week lead time.  I've bought alot of things in my personal and professional life and no product has lead times like this.   
   
  Frank seems like a nice guy and quickly refunded upon my request, but this is no way to run a business.  In the end I got a refund; I actually lost $20 on the purchase due to the exchange rate.  So I learned a lesson, only purchase from established businesses with a good delivery reputation.


----------



## hifimanrookie

buckyg4 said:


> This is actually false.  "After" I purchased the product I was quoted 8 to 9 weeks with the original purchase.  After 8 to 9 weeks I was quoted another 4 weeks. 16 weeks later I have no product.  I would have never purchased the product knowing that there is a 16 week lead time.  I've bought alot of things in my personal and professional life and no product has lead times like this.
> 
> Frank seems like a nice guy and quickly refunded upon my request, but this is no way to run a business.  In the end I got a refund; I actually lost $20 on the purchase due to the exchange rate.  So I learned a lesson, only purchase from established businesses with a good delivery reputation.



Sorry to jump into this but..what u call a established business??? As far i know every established business now had same kind of growing pains as frank has now..i have been in the industry for more then 20 years as a procurement specialist...and most new companies run into these kind of problems sooner or later..its rarer to find a company who didnt have any growing pains in the past then the ones who has..and its not necessarely bad..u just have to grab it and solve that problem as soon as humanly possible..as far i understand frank is doing that now..he is working nonstop to solve the backlogs, closed his ebay site temperarely and has someone helping him with the cables..he cant do more.. He just has to endure this period and help the customers.. And all customers who GOT their cables are very satisfied..cant remember anyone saying he wasnt..only that long delivery time..i know..i waited also 4months for my cable! But to give u an idea...i have a new amp on order in canada..i placed my order first week of june..they estimated the deliverytime around november...as its allhandmade and a long backlog of customers wanting the best for the money..same thing with frank..cables are all handmade..that takes time if u wanna keep up his quality.. He will never cut corners to deliver faster..we all know that..
So. Ur right..if u need a cable fast..buy so where else..but if u want same kind of quality cable somewhere else u pay much more..i found my kind of cable being offered by a US. Premium brand for 899usd and that was with 26awg and 4stranded as far i read it right...mine is 8stranded and 22awg...and i can tell u..its not 899usd!!!!!!! 
Sooo.... Yes..i dont mind to wait...for every good thing u just have to wait..thats life...ask corvette zr1 ownwers or jag xf-r owners..or any special kind of product which has loyal followers..they dont mind waiting...as they know what they are waiting for..and they know what others are missing out of.. 
Sorry for this..sooo..back to toxic cables...guys.. 

Ps..since when does frank quote for 8weeks??? Ru sure about that??? With me (and others) frank said 12weeks at least..and I thought that 8weeks was only for iem cables??? But i can be wrong here ofcourse


----------



## commtrd

Quote: 





buckyg4 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Agree with all the above. I really should have not purchased the cable with that kind of wait time. So it is really my fault since if there was a wait time of three weeks I should have declined to order no matter how good the cables are. The cross currency rate guarantees that a buyer will lose at least the spread on the two currencies if there is a refund involved (USD vs GBP) and I didn't think about that which is unforgiveable seeing as how I am a trader... I will just keep my order as I am now curious to find out just how long this will take. Since I screwed up I am not going to complain but also will not make the same mistake twice.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

I was quoted 9 weeks originally also (might have been 8), then the further 4 weeks then..etc etc..currently in 19th week. Frank has promised to upgrade a connector (nice touch) and has been excellent on the communication so long as you don't expect email answer after 10 mins. I have decided to stick with it however rather than a refund (offered), I like to suport the small guy, especially a UK one (also read US / Europe) but these long waits are the reality atm as these cables have 'taken off'. I believe Frank has done the right thing in trying to hold back new orders but 19 week and counting is the reality of the situation atm. I am now a 'priority', not sure that makes any difference and I just patiently wait for the new cable. I have lived without it all this time, so a few more weeks is not going to make any diference. At the end of the day it is not ideal for Franks business this but my priority was always quality over anything else.


----------



## lin0003

Guys, if you are not prepared to wait, then don't order. This is an APPRECIATION thread.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Ps..since when does frank quote for 8weeks??? Ru sure about that??? With me (and others) frank said 12weeks at least..and I thought that 8weeks was only for iem cables??? But i can be wrong here ofcourse


 
  You are right, I ordered my SW from Frank in Feb. and I was quoted a waiting time of +12 weeks.  I was told that mine with be out in the next batch.  Though it has been a long waiting time I have no complain at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## john777

lin0003 said:


> Guys, if you are not prepared to wait, then don't order. This is an APPRECIATION thread.




Yes, I think that may have been forgotten a little bit...


----------



## RumRaisin

I have also ordered in march, hopefully it would be arriving soon as my lcd2 are just sitting in its box all this while, since my stock cable did not have any sound on 1 side.


----------



## philo50

Quote: 





rumraisin said:


> I have also ordered in march, hopefully it would be arriving soon as my lcd2 are just sitting in its box all this while, since my stock cable did not have any sound on 1 side.


 

 have you tried the headphones with another cable....Audeze has had a problem with driver failure.....hate to see you wait,get your new cable and find out you still only have sound on one side.....


----------



## RumRaisin

Quote: 





philo50 said:


> have you tried the headphones with another cable....Audeze has had a problem with driver failure.....hate to see you wait,get your new cable and find out you still only have sound on one side.....


 

 the drivers are working, i switched the cables from left to right and it has sound, so probably its just the cables that failed


----------



## tsvo614

Whoa! This turning into hate waiting thread!


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





tsvo614 said:


> Whoa! This turning into hate waiting thread!


 
  Exactly what I thought!


----------



## inter voice

Here we are talking about free trade.  Frank has sounded out the approx. delivery time when one's order is placed.  If a customer is happy with the terms and conditions then go ahead with it otherwise just forget about it.  Decision is with the customer.  There is no point in complaining after an order is placed.  I am sure Frank will provide a full refund if a customer is asked for it.  I agree that there is no point in further debate the waiting time here as after all this is Toxic cable appreciation thread.  Let's go back and discuss the performance of Toxic cables.


----------



## buckyg4

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Guys, if you are not prepared to wait, then don't order. This is an APPRECIATION thread.


 
  Its a public forum.  People are not receiving accurate info from the seller and they should understand what they are getting into.


----------



## jrprana

buckyg4 said:


> Its a public forum.  People are not receiving accurate info from the seller and they should understand what they are getting into.




There is an Appreciation thread and there is a Feedback thread. Your posts should go to the feedback thread. 

Yes, it's a public forum. Last time I was in a mall, I went to a public toilet. I noticed there was a men's restroom and there was a women's restroom. I had to choose the appropriate one


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





jrprana said:


> There is an Appreciation thread and there is a Feedback thread. Your posts should go to the feedback thread.
> 
> Yes, it's a public forum. Last time I was in a mall, I went to a public toilet. I noticed there was a men's restroom and there was a women's restroom. I had to choose the appropriate one


 
   
  Excellent analogy. I salute you sir


----------



## citraian

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Excellent analogy. I salute you sir


 
  Not really


----------



## hifimanrookie

jrprana said:


> There is an Appreciation thread and there is a Feedback thread. Your posts should go to the feedback thread.
> 
> Yes, it's a public forum. Last time I was in a mall, I went to a public toilet. I noticed there was a men's restroom and there was a women's restroom. I had to choose the appropriate one



Thats a good one!!! ! A very good point ur mentioning..And i agree totally..there is a feedback thread about 'issues' with brands..but seriously.. Supposing ur not stupid u can read clearly on this thread the delivery time is very long...and therefor decide then if u wanna wait or not instead of making urself a member just to complain about a thing we all know..i dont even think mostof us even take notice to much about the complaining from certain (most of them american residents..whats up with that anyway..a US against UK campaign??  ) posters..and some even didnt post before.... 
My advice always when buying something online..CHECK threads/google/reviews BEFORE U buy...AND NOT AFTER ordering..that doesnt make sense...imho ofcourse..

. I knew what i was gettin into and just got my second cable in..couldnt be more happier..his cables are really worth the months waiting..but most of us know that..and i heard another popular quality brand..norse audio..is having long waiting times also...thats the price u pay if lots of people want ur excellent product..u cant just hire extra manpower to cope with that...u need qualified people and those are hard to find.

 As an example i always mention the amp i have on order..ordered and paid half upfront on 2 june....ESTIMATED deliverytime....november!!! Do u hear me complain?? No..i knew it would be long..i did my homework..as u all should do..before ordering and then complain when its waitingtime is longer then u expected..but hey..they call my crazy..so u dont need to believe me


----------



## citraian

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Thats a good one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Good job making people stupid


----------



## hifimanrookie

citraian said:


> Good job making people stupid



????? Making stupid???what u mean with this post??? I missed the point of what u mean with that 
 I meant acting stupid... Buying stuff online without doing ur homework..thats silly in my book..agree?? 

Guy guys..stop this kind of posting....lets us get back on topic...apreciating the wonderful cables of toxic


----------



## CraftyClown

Ignore him Hifiman, he's trolling  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Frank is completely transparent, regarding the fact there will be delays due to the huge amount of orders that have been placed. If the delays increase that is unfortunate, but obviously not deliberate. It is not in anyones best interest for there to be a backlog or for people to have to wait, but most of us are happy to accept that as we know Franks cables are some of the best available. Besides which, Frank has agreed to refund those who are really unhappy with the wait.
   
  A little common sense mixed with a little patience is all that is needed here guys.


----------



## lightningfarron

i will be receiving my virus IEM cable and 8 wire hybrid HD800 cable next week hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  really excited to use the 8 wire on the hd800


----------



## Toxic Cables

Hey Guys/Gals,
   
  The wait times are long on cables and it's a frustrating for me as anyone else, but i am trying my best to get the cables out as quick as humanely possible. 
   
  Many of you have been waiting considerably longer then you should have been and again, this is not something i am doing intentionally. The last thing i want to do is refund people as i end up losing money when this is done, i can't get the eBay fee's or PayPal fee's that i had to pay back, then another fee i have to pay when sending the refund to you using the gift option, so you don't have to pay a fee, but i will always refund anyone that asks for it.
   
  I am training 2 new staff currently, so things are running a little slower then usual, this is also the reason why i stated that wait times will be considerable shorter from next year, as we will have a team of 5 people then, although 2 will only be part time.
   
  I have closed down my eBay store which now limits the amount of orders i take in and also gives me more time to make cables, as i have less items to pack and post. I do need to keep the business going to cover the day to day expenses, most of which come out my own pocket currently, as i don't operate from my bedroom and do have staff to take care of.
   
  Many of you have waited in out and continue to do so, and this i promise will not be forgotten and all those who have stuck it through, will receive good discounts on all future orders starting from January, by which time i hope to have cleared up the backlog.
   
  My apologies for the long wait, i am working day and night to get these out as quick as i can.
   
  My apologies also for the long delays in replying to messages. If you do send a message, you will get a reply once i get reading them, so please don't think that i am ignoring you.
  The hundreds of messages i get take hours to get though and i am currently trying to concentrate more on making the cables.
   
  Should you need a refund or anything else, please just let me know. Those who are not comfortable with leaving someone with their money, please note that we now offer the option to pay just part of the payment and the rest if due when the cable is ready to ship.
   
  I will go through all messages i currently have, on Sunday evening.


----------



## citraian

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Ignore him Hifiman, he's trolling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'm not really trolling. I just can't understand exaggerated fanboyism like "Supposing ur not stupid" or comparing people having problems with their promised delivery time not being met to going to the toilet. Suppose that's me


----------



## sinsiang

Hey Frank, what are you doing replying to this thread?! You should be working hard at finishing my cable! HaHaHa! 

Jokes aside, I believe that Frank is doing his best and it is not in his best interest to refund. He loses money and time refunding, so from what I've read, he is an honest businessman with growing pains. As said before, anyone who cannot wait should not order and those who have ordered could get a refund so I think that is fair.


----------



## john777

buckyg4 said:


> Its a public forum.  People are not receiving accurate info from the seller and they should understand what they are getting into.




Frank is the victim of his own success. I am sure that he is giving out accurate information at the time it is given. I am also sure that he is tearing his hair out as he will not want to disappoint people who have ordered one or more of his cables.


----------



## hifimanrookie

john777 said:


> Frank is the victim of his own success. I am sure that he is giving out accurate information at the time it is given. I am also sure that he is tearing his hair out as he will not want to disappoint people who have ordered one or more of his cables.



Thats so true!!! But he is getting help now... Soon millions can experience what his cables are capable of..let the conquest of the cable world begin  lets get toxicated!!!


----------



## lightningfarron

im hoping that Frank sell the venom cable again soon. better start saving now


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> jrprana said:
> 
> 
> > There is an Appreciation thread and there is a Feedback thread. Your posts should go to the feedback thread.
> ...




+1....It'll get here when it gets here. This is custom work, not off the shelf at the mall....


----------



## negura

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> +1....It'll get here when it gets here. This is custom work, not off the shelf at the mall....


 
   
  +1. Most small scale custom artisan items take time to deliver. I've had to wait a long time for a custom built amplifier as well. The upshot is that they are exceptional quality items, they are small scale, hand made and retain their value very very well. Also you deal with a real person, not a company image. Frank is a really great guy to deal with and very good at setting the right expectations imho.


----------



## tsvo614

So how long do these cables last? Forever ?


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





tsvo614 said:


> So how long do these cables last? Forever ?


 
   
  Umm, probably not, no


----------



## SpudHarris

We really need to get things back on track here, seems we are even starting to feed the trolls :rolleyes:

Let get back on track with the appreciation of Franks work. Peeps have ordered and received cables including me so let's get some positive posts going instead of turning this thread into something else.

I'm not a fanboy, I love Negura's use of the word artisan. It encompasses everything Toxic Cables is about. "Über quality, man made products" we have seen many analogies over the past few pages. 

Let it be said for anyone researching a prospective purchase, you will unfortunately be subjected to a long lead time. However, you will be rewarded for your patience. Do not order and then bitch over the lead times. Good things come to those who wait.....

Just for nostalgia (and for all the peeps wondering about longevity) here is my original Silver Poison which was one of the 1st ever made and being used daily still.

Sorry about the rubbish pic, ipad isn't brill in low light but you get the gist!


----------



## tsvo614

Oooooh they glow in the dark...


----------



## hifimanrookie

tsvo614 said:


> Oooooh they glow in the dark...



Really toxicated


----------



## SMBuscemi

I got the IEM cables for my JH16 quickly and I can tell you it's worth the wait. I too am waiting for [i forget which one for my HE-500s] since March and I don't mind. In a world of lousy quality, mass manufactured products, I value craftsmanship and sometimes waiting is the price you have to pay. 

Who cares if its just him. If your in a hurry, go elsewhere. He's a man of good business ethics and pushing him will only stress him more. That's not fair. Same with all the other quality players in this business like Jack Woo. 

When it comes, I'll be happy, and probably order more product in the meantime. That's my two cents.

I learned in this hobby that the better the quality a product is, the longer the wait. 

Just manage your expectations or don't buy.


----------



## maguire

Guys remember its not a production line in some factory were talking about. Franks cables are meticulously made by hand with paying close attention to detail with the utmost care. Just ask myself or any others who have received their cables and you will find that extra time he spent working on each is like a piece of art.....If you don't want art .....You Cant wait.......Don't order.....simple as that.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





maguire said:


> Guys remember its not a production line in some factory were talking about. Franks cables are meticulously made by hand with paying close attention to detail with the utmost care. Just ask myself or any others who have received their cables and you will find that extra time he spent working on each is like a piece of art.....If you don't want art .....You Cant wait.......Don't order.....simple as that.


 
  +1 Well said mate.


----------



## vincentc

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> We really need to get things back on track here, seems we are even starting to feed the trolls


 
   
  Agreed! Furthermore I know how much bullsh... meat trolls are feeding on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I am still burning my virus cable (almost done if I believe my precise calculations) and I am still writing my review, actively... But here is some notes I got so far (just as a reminder I have my LCD2 v2 plugged to my Woo WA6SE thanks to the Magnificent virus cable from Frank)
   
  - A little bit brighter than the stock cable, which in my opinion is good, very good!
  - The bass are more precise, active and tight.
  - The soundstage appears improved. I said "appears" because I was not always finding a difference between the two cables on some tracks.
   
  Overall experience? Greatly improved! Can you elaborate? No, you will have to wait for my review! How long before it comes out? Well I can safely say that the review will be ready before Frank finishes completely his backlog haha


----------



## radiojam

I was one of the impatient ones when the timeline started stretching. I regret cancelling my order. I could have had my cable by now


----------



## inter voice

radiojam said:


> I was one of the impatient ones when the timeline started stretching. I regret cancelling my order. I could have had my cable by now



 
 Sorry to say that unlike you I am the patient ones and have been waiting for Frank's cable for +20 weeks and my SW will arrive any time within the week.


----------



## Happy Camper

I'm interested in getting some of his wire for DIY. No terminations, just wire. Is it correct to say you have to pay first? I've shot an email a few days ago. 

and what da ya know, just received his email. No Widow for DIY.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Replied to all emails and PM's earlier today, will go through eBay messages tomorrow.
   
  Thank you guys, for all your support in your posts, i really appreciate it.
   
  Unfortunately, there are some wires i like to keep exclusively for my own cables and don't offer these for DIY, this does include the Silver Widow, Sorry.


----------



## Happy Camper

I understand.


----------



## negura

Which page has the pricing details again?


----------



## lin0003

negura said:


> Which page has the pricing details again?


Google Toxic Cables Silver Widow review and scroll down. It's on the first page.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





negura said:


> Which page has the pricing details again?


 
  261


----------



## Happy Camper

Thank you for IDing the price list.


----------



## john777

negura said:


> Which page has the pricing details again?




Ah, but is it up to date? Frank?


----------



## samsamsam047

Does anyone know when the ebay site will be back up ?
  I can wait to get my hands on some Silver wires to DIY.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





samsamsam047 said:


> Does anyone know when the ebay site will be back up ?
> I can wait to get my hands on some Silver wires to DIY.


 
  No plans to open it back up, you can PM me for DIY purchases.
   
  Quote: 





john777 said:


> Ah, but is it up to date? Frank?


 
  It is now.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Price list can now be found on my profile.


----------



## chesterljh

sorry frank, you did not include virus for iem cables. =(


----------



## bIack

toxic cables said:


> Replied to all emails and PM's earlier today, will go through eBay messages tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you guys, for all your support in your posts, i really appreciate it.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are some wires i like to keep exclusively for my own cables and don't offer these for DIY, this does include the Silver Widow, Sorry.





Frank you missed mine I think. You got pm and it's pretty urgent. Thanks and sorry if I appear to eager but time is not on my side.


----------



## Mooses9

Sent pm. thanks


----------



## commtrd

I am not bothered by having to wait as I just purchased to satisfy my curiosity about the hype on cables in general. I still don't believe cables will make any measurable difference in sound quality but I have definitely been wrong before so had to put up the cash to find out. My LCD3s sound so awesome with Schiit stack Mjolnir/Gungnir and stock balance cable it is just crazy. So not suffering at all waiting for the SW. I do appreciate fine craftsmanship and if it just looks awesome but no appreciable increase in sound quality OK by me but I will report that. Of course if the SQ gets much better darn sure will report that too. Hope it does help the detailing and treble response which is why I ordered. I live and die by bottom line performance ( pro trader, photographer ) and expect the stuff I buy to do the same. Not asking too much and some of our European compadres may be a little put off by American straight shooting. Get over it. Down here in south Texas there ain't no fence turtles. Either it works or it don't.


----------



## kenman345

toxic cables said:


> No plans to open it back up, you can PM me for DIY purchases.
> 
> It is now.



Could you please just confirm that I bought wire from you and legitimize my DIY cables I have for sale? I know people are worried about the fake cables floating around.

Much appreciated (linkage in my signature). Let me know what you think of the work on them.


----------



## inter voice

*Silver Widow (SW) or 18 AWG OCC Scorpion ?*
   

   
  I ordered my SW from Frank sometime in early January and after a long period of waiting my SW eventually arrived last week.  I am unable to express how happy I am.  The workmanship of the SW is second to none and it looks like a piece of art.  It is all in silver as I had requested an Oyaide plug to match its color. Thanks to Frank for making this excellent cable and I am not going to say anything more on his workmanship as a lot had already been said in this forum. 
   
  What I am most interested in is the overall performance of this SW as it is highly praised by a lot of happy customers. Is it true and the objective of following comparison is to find out how accurate the claims are.  I already owned one 18 AWG OCC Scorpion cable which is now fitted to one of my HD800s.  After comparing it with the stock cable, the Cardas and the Oyaide PCOCC-A headphone cables the Scorpion beats them easily (I had written a simple review in this forum a few months ago).  What I am going to do now is to compare the performance of this SW with my Scorpion with a view to finding out which one performs better when coupled with HD800.  A lot of people (including me) have reservations of using pure silver cable with HD800 as it is thought that it will be too clinical and produces too much detail, in particular, in the high frequency range as well as having a fear of compromising with the bass.  It is therefore understandable that most people will prefer using pure OCC copper cable on HD800.  The objective of the following test is to find out whether such argument has grounds.
   
*Equipment used*
   

   

   
  The reason I owned two HD800s is that I have two sets of headphone amplifiers, one in the living room and the other inside my bedroom.
   
  Both sources are heavily modded Marantz CD63 using top of the range components.  The electronic parts alone cost me over £1000 for each player.  Originally I used Leema Antila IIS CDP (costing £3,300) as my source but the modded CD63 sounds so much better that I eventually sold the Leema Antila IIS in the eBay.
   
  In the living room the headphone amplifier is Yulong A-18 and it is connected to Yulong’s D18 DAC using pure silver balanced interconnects. The A-18 can either be driven by D-18 through CD63’s digital output or from the analogue output of the CD63 directly.  I have A/B tested the sonic quality using the D-18 DAC and the CD63’s analogue output and to my surprise I cannot hear any differences at all!!  I cannot believe my ears that the DAC and decoder of the modded CD63 can perform as good as that of the D-18 DAC costing more than £600.  During the following test I used CD 63’s analogue output to the A-18 to ensure the same configuration as the other setup.  As a remark A-18 according to many reviews sounds very smooth and warm which performs like a vacuum tube headphone amplifier.  It is transparent, having very good sound-staging and produces more air and space in music than most of the other headphone amplifiers.  You can find more reviews on D-18 and A-18 in other forum in headfi.com and I am not going to say anything more on it.
   
  In the bed room the headphone amplifier is Fidelity Audio’s HP-200SE, the flagship headphone amplifier of Fidelity Audio, a small UK company.  It is very neutral, honest, transparent, has very fast response and with good sound-staging.  It is also very powerful and has more than sufficient power to drive any difficult to drive headphones.  The frequency response of HP-200SE is very flat from low to high frequencies and with very low distortions. I connected the CD63 directly to HP-200SE using Chord Chameleon Plus RCA interconnects as it only accepts RCA inputs (similar connection is used in the other setup to ensure similar configuration).
   
*The Tests*
   
  Before I start with the comparison I used a burn-in CD to run the new SW cable for more than 50 hrs to ensure it competes with Scorpion on equal grounds as the later has been used for a number of months and has therefore been fully burn-in.
   

   
  To make the test simple I used Stockfisch’s AYA authentic Audio Check CD and Opus 3’s Test CD 4.1 for the tests.  These CDs consisted of a number of tracks with male/female vocals, percussions, jazz, blues and classical music.  The recording of Stockfisch CD and Opus 3 are well known to be of first class and of high standards and also expensive.  Detail instructions are also provided in both CDs to guide listeners what to look for when using them.
   

   
  The test method is very simple, i.e. to run each track of these CDs for 25 seconds of a specific portion of music using repeated mode and then alternatively plug in the two headphones to each headphone amplifier to identify the sonic differences.  Notes were dropped down for records.
   
  To save your reading time and not to bore you I am not going to describe my detail findings of each track where a lot of notes had been made during the testing.  I am sure what you will be most interested in is the result of the tests and not on the details in between these tests.
   
*Test Results  *
   
  Before the tests I plugged in the two HD800s with SW and the Scorpion to the two headphone amplifiers alternatively and listened to different kinds of albums I owned (but not the two test CDs to avoid pre-judgements) and from a broad perspective I could not find too much differences between the two cables.  They are both very pleasant to my ears, clear, transparent and with good sound-staging.  There are sufficient tight and extended bass and the high frequencies are not fatiguing.  The mid range is particularly sweet and smooth.  My initial impression is that both cables have very similar performances with HD800 irrespective of headphone amplifier used.
   
  Having said that however when the two cables were competed head to head to the very fine details differences in sonic quality were heard though it is not a day and night difference.
   
*Using HP-200SE *
   
  My impression is that SW produces a lot of details and may be too much when compared with Scorpion (my expression has been exaggerated to show the contrast). The bass is still very accurate, tight and extended, the mid range is sweet but seems to be a bit lean (also with exaggeration).  I can hear all the minor details in the high frequencies which however not to my likings when compared with Scorpion.  Please don’t be mistaken I am not saying SW performs badly.  These findings are only making reference to the Scorpion to the very fine details and the differences are very minute.  If I have not had the Scorpion to compare I will certainly love the sonic quality of SW with HP-200SE.
   
  With the above findings I would prefer using Scorpion with HP-200SE as the overall performance is more natural and balanced than the SW.
   
  Please note that according to my notes the above findings were not the same on all of the tracks used in the testing.  Actually in some of the tracks I had difficulties in identifying the differences between the two cables on account of smaller frequency spectrum of some pieces of music during testing.
   
*Using Yulong A-18 *
   
  I am not surprised that with this setup the result is reversed.  Here the Scorpion sounds less musical and darker than SW.  The high frequencies are less distinctive and rolls off by a bit.  The bass is very tight and extended, the mid range is very smooth and sweet but unfortunately it lacks some details in high frequencies.  As before these short comings are relative to SW and please do not be mistaken that Scorpion has poor performances.  Without head to head comparison it would be difficult to come to the above findings. You will certainly love the music of Scorpion with A-18 if you have not compared it in such details.
   
  As to the SW it sounds so natural and balanced, the bass is very accurate, tight and extended and I think the bass truly reflected what has been recorded.  The mid range is smooth and sweet and I can hear the feeling of the singer and can feel his/her emotions, they are so real.  The high frequencies are just right, not too much to annoy you but sufficient to review all the details.  IMHO I found that the space, the music separation and sound-staging of SW with A-18 is better than Scorpion connected to HP-200SE.
   
  There is no doubt that with A-18 the SW is the preferred cable.
   
*The Conclusion *
   
  Based on the above testing my verdict is that both the SW and the Scorpion are excellent cables to be used with HD800.  However if you want to get the most out from the two cables down to minute details then from the perspective of an audiophile I would suggest for tube or warm headphone amplifiers it is better to use SW while on very neutral headphone amplifiers Scorpion cable is preferred.  Having said that as a matter of fact the differences in sonic quality are very small and you will not notice it and will adapt to the sonic quality from both cables quickly.  You will also find SW produces more space and you can feel the singer or the musicians are further from you in a bigger hall while Scorpion draws the singer closer to you. 
   
  If you decide to go for copper cable one could also consider Black Widow as it should perform a little bit better than Scorpion according to the user feedbacks in this forum.  BW is also more flexible and thinner than Scorpion which has similar size as SW.
   
  Lastly I am really pleased to have rightly chosen the SW for my Yulong A-18 (as well as using the Scorpion cable for my HP-200SE where I had the Scorpion before I ordered the SW).  Initially I placed my order with Frank for a BW for my other HD800 using A-18 but after some though I changed it to SW having heard some good comments about this cable with HD800. My decision has proved to be right, but of course it all very much depends on what kind of headphone amplifier you are using!!


----------



## lin0003

Wow, that is indeed a great review!


----------



## tsvo614

Yea i cant wait for mine!


----------



## Happy Camper

210 days for a cable, Wow.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Can u imagine if u go to an 8wire sw..if the 4wire is already so good..as u already know i Went from a single ended bw 22awg 4wire to a completly balanced 8wire 22awg bw..and u cant imagine what it did to soundstage, placement of instruments and that powerful controlled bass!!!

If i had the money now i would also buy a 8wire balanced sw..just to see how much better it can be then the bw i now have..and then keep the better sounding one on my he500...i cant imagine the treble to be more detaily or the mids more natural and that bass..as if i got a few more watts to my proposal..then i have now...it wasnot cheap..but well worth the extra worth over the 4wire version..
So Guys..if u have the money..go directly to a 8wire version if u have a powerful amp..Imho ofcourse!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Awesome review mate, thanks for taking the time to write it and share. Glad you like both the cables.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Can u imagine if u go to an 8wire sw..if the 4wire is already so good..as u already know i Went from a single ended bw 22awg 4wire to a completly balanced 8wire 22awg bw..and u cant imagine what it did to soundstage, placement of instruments and that powerful controlled bass!!!
> 
> If i had the money now i would also buy a 8wire balanced sw..just to see how much better it can be then the bw i now have..and then keep the better sounding one on my he500...i cant imagine the treble to be more detaily or the mids more natural and that bass..as if i got a few more watts to my proposal..then i have now...it wasnot cheap..but well worth the extra worth over the 4wire version..
> So Guys..if u have the money..go directly to a 8wire version if u have a powerful amp..Imho ofcourse!!


 
  Oh mate you have really shed light onto me.
   
  I am considering to purchase either a LCD2 or LCD3 and initially I intend to order a 22 AWG BW from Frank to swap with the SW that is presently connected to my HD800.  What I will do is to use a HD800>>LCD adapter (from Frank) to connect this SW with the LCD2 or 3 when the LCD has arrived.
   
  Now with your idea I am seriously considering a 8 wires 22 AWG BW for my HD800.  There is no doubt that 8 wire SW is the ultimate cable for LCD but not at the moment as the cost will be too much to me


----------



## tsvo614

Okay I can't wait any longer.just kidding. Time flies when you waiting for something!


----------



## lightningfarron

Frank is it possible to make an 8 wire hybrid using silver widow and black widow?
  i really like the 8 wire hybrid of scorpion and silver poison and wondering if you can make an black and silver widow version.


----------



## singleended58

Have anyone owned the Apex Glacier portable amp and have had Frank making the headphone cable for Hifiman and IEM for Heir Audio? My question which one BW or SW would match with this amp and these headphone and IEM?


----------



## lin0003

singleended58 said:


> Have anyone owned the Apex Glacier portable amp and have had Frank making the headphone cable for Hifiman and IEM for Heir Audio? My question which one BW or SW would match with this amp and these headphone and IEM?


BW is darker and the SW is brighter. It comes down to a matter of personal preference.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> BW is darker and the SW is brighter. It comes down to a matter of personal preference.


 
  the BW maybe darker...but i cant imagine me wanting more treble then i have now from my 8wires BW...i think the SW would mostly win points on more detail i guess...as more treble then i get now would be overkill to my ears on my rig.


----------



## lin0003

hifimanrookie said:


> the BW maybe darker...but i cant imagine me wanting more treble then i have now from my 8wires BW...i think the SW would mostly win points on more detail i guess...as more treble then i get now would be overkill to my ears on my rig.


It does depend on what headphone it is connected to as well. If it is a Sennheiser HD800 then I fully understand.


----------



## singleended58

lin0003 said:


> BW is darker and the SW is brighter. It comes down to a matter of personal preference.




What is the comparison between BW and WW soundwise?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> It does depend on what headphone it is connected to as well. If it is a Sennheiser HD800 then I fully understand.


 

 i have a he500... for the he500 i think the BW is perfect...and affordable


----------



## lin0003

hifimanrookie said:


> i have a he500... for the he500 i think the BW is perfect...and affordable


Ah yes. I heard that recently and thought that it didn't need to be any brighter.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Ah yes. I heard that recently and thought that it didn't need to be any brighter.


 
  little correction...i have a he500 with velour pads..(thats a very important thing).those give the he500 a more open sound signature...less dark then with the pleathers ones...with velours the BW is to my ears almost perfect...and i found out..going from 4wire to 8 wire balanced..with more difficult music..like orchestra's..there is much more coherence then with the 4 wire version...soundstage improved also...and now with the grill mod..it even improved...sound got so much more clearer...treble got a few octaves higher i guess...to my ears anyway..and it a cheap mod!


----------



## john777

hifimanrookie said:


> little correction...i have a he500 with velour pads..(thats a very important thing).those give the he500 a more open sound signature...less dark then with the pleathers ones...with velours the BW is to my ears almost perfect...and i found out..going from 4wire to 8 wire balanced..with more difficult music..like orchestra's..there is much more coherence then with the 4 wire version...soundstage improved also...and now with the grill mod..it even improved...sound got so much more clearer...treble got a few octaves higher i guess...to my ears anyway..and it a cheap mod!




I agree about the velour pads on the HE-500. But what is the grill mod?


----------



## john777

Is there any facility to borrow cables for home trial before committing cash and waiting time to an order?


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





john777 said:


> Is there any facility to borrow cables for home trial before committing cash and waiting time to an order?


 
  Not as far as I know.


----------



## hifimanrookie

john777 said:


> I agree about the velour pads on the HE-500. But what is the grill mod?



Ask jerg about it..as its called the jerg grill mod.  

And check my pics on my profile..u can see how my headphones look like now..
simple said: utake out the blocking grills/dust shield from the backside of the cups and put lesser blocking grills/dust shield instead. Jerg has a step by step manual to do it..


----------



## sci80899

toxic cables said:


> Awesome review mate, thanks for taking the time to write it and share. Glad you like both the cables.




Frank I've sent you a few emails and PM over the last 6 days on the status of my cable.

Can you reply to them when you get a chance.


----------



## Sniperbombers

Quote: 





sci80899 said:


> Frank I've sent you a few emails and PM over the last 6 days on the status of my cable.
> 
> Can you reply to them when you get a chance.


 
  i too am waiting on a response on the status of my own =/


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





sniperbombers said:


> i too am waiting on a response on the status of my own =/


 
  Frank can be a little slow on emails, PMs etc because he is making cables


----------



## inter voice

Just be patient.  Sometime I have to wait for 10 days to get a reply.  I know normally Frank will answer all the mails in one go which comprises of a few hundred messages and he therefore he needs time to clear them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> i have a he500... for the he500 i think the BW is perfect...and affordable


 
   
  By any chance did you get to compare to the silver poison for the HE-500? Did you also get speaker tap adapter made from the BW by toxic  as well?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> By any chance did you get to compare to the silver poison for the HE-500? Did you also get speaker tap adapter made from the BW by toxic  as well?


 

 didnt try out any silver cable from frank..as frank advised me back then with my first cable that the BW would be perfect pairing with the he500 (he is dealer for the hifiman productline in UK so he should know best)...and it is...and nope..no speaker tab adapter...am sorry...but why should i? i dont use a speakeramp to drive my he500. but am sure frank can do it for u...
   
  i did try a silver cable from another brand though..just to check how the BW would compare...no match...silver was to bright, to light in bass and voices sounded without any wieght in them..the silver excelleled in detail though...it was a bit better...but not good enough to make me want a silver based cable...but u never know..in oktober i will be attending the london meet and am sure some will let me listen to their he500 with silver cabling...or maybe frank finds it in his heart to let a SW go around in europe to try out on our he500..that would be perfect.. FRANK???????


----------



## tsvo614

is this all frank does for a living? A one man show!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sci80899 said:


> Frank I've sent you a few emails and PM over the last 6 days on the status of my cable.
> 
> Can you reply to them when you get a chance.


 
  Sorry mate, i have been extremely busy the last few, my father in-law passed so my wife and son are in the states for the funeral, so i have been having to keep an eye on her firm also.
   
  I will reply to all messages tomorrow, as i need to get some cables ready now for the braider to pick up tomorrow,


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sorry mate, i have been extremely busy the last few, my father in-law passed so my wife and son are in the states for the funeral, so i have been having to keep an eye on her firm also.
> 
> I will reply to all messages tomorrow, as i need to get some cables ready now for the braider to pick up tomorrow,


 

 am sorry to hear that..my codoleances to ur family and u my friend.


----------



## tsvo614

Im sorry to hear that too frank.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sorry mate, i have been extremely busy the last few, my father in-law passed so my wife and son are in the states for the funeral, so i have been having to keep an eye on her firm also.
> 
> I will reply to all messages tomorrow, as i need to get some cables ready now for the braider to pick up tomorrow,


 
  Sorry to hear that Frank.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> didnt try out any silver cable from frank..as frank advised me back then with my first cable that the BW would be perfect pairing with the he500 (he is dealer for the hifiman productline in UK so he should know best)...and it is...and nope..no speaker tab adapter...am sorry...*but why should i? i dont use a speakeramp to drive my he500*. but am sure frank can do it for u...
> 
> i did try a silver cable from another brand though..just to check how the BW would compare...no match...silver was to bright, to light in bass and voices sounded without any wieght in them..the silver excelleled in detail though...it was a bit better...but not good enough to make me want a silver based cable...but u never know..in oktober i will be attending the london meet and am sure some will let me listen to their he500 with silver cabling...or maybe frank finds it in his heart to let a SW go around in europe to try out on our he500..that would be perfect.. FRANK???????


 
   
  Sorry I was under the impression you also had the Mini-x driving the HE-500s. My bad. But thanks for the info anyway.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Sorry I was under the impression you also had the Mini-x driving the HE-500s. My bad. But thanks for the info anyway.


 

 nope..no harm done...i am the natural and eternal enemy of the mini-x owners with my 337


----------



## lin0003

Sorry to hear that Frank.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> nope..no harm done...i am the natural and eternal enemy of the mini-x owners with my 337


 
   





 Do you think the mini-x community will not talk to me now that I have conversed with the 'enemy' haha?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Do you think the mini-x community will not talk to me now that I have conversed with the 'enemy' haha?


 

 maybe ..especially now u said i use a emotiva...bad action..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. u now have to look over ur back no matter where u post now (hint: especially the he500 thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)..but am sure one day (in a 10000 years) u will be save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  but for now...stay save and get a 337/339


----------



## Sniperbombers

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sorry mate, i have been extremely busy the last few, my father in-law passed so my wife and son are in the states for the funeral, so i have been having to keep an eye on her firm also.
> 
> I will reply to all messages tomorrow, as i need to get some cables ready now for the braider to pick up tomorrow,


 
  oh man im so sorry to hear that frank. I hope every thing is all right with you and your family. 

 Glad you're still holding up and able to update us.


----------



## sensui123

Frank, I haven't been coming onto head fi as much lately.....just read a couple posts up and wanted to give your family my condolences.  I hope things work out smoothly during the transition.
   
  Onto brighter subjects, I received my batch of cables from Frank......absolutely dumbfounded by the quality and beauty of these bad boys.  The night is young, a lot of listening ahead of me tonight and the rest of the week.  Thanks again Frank for all of your hard work, the wait was truly worth it.


----------



## singleended58

hifimanrookie said:


> i have a he500... for the he500 i think the BW is perfect...and affordable



Would BW be perfect for HE400 too? I know I could not afford He500 for awhile. (


----------



## hifimanrookie

sensui123 said:


> Frank, I haven't been coming onto head fi as much lately.....just read a couple posts up and wanted to give your family my condolences.  I hope things work out smoothly during the transition.
> 
> Onto brighter subjects, I received my batch of cables from Frank......absolutely dumbfounded by the quality and beauty of these bad boys.  The night is young, a lot of listening ahead of me tonight and the rest of the week.  Thanks again Frank for all of your hard work, the wait was truly worth it.



That case!!!! Toxic???? I want it also!! Did u get it with a specific cable inside?


----------



## hifimanrookie

singleended58 said:


> Would BW be perfect for HE400 too? I know I could not afford He500 for awhile. (



For my he400 i also used a quality copper cable...as the he400 is more brighter then the he500.. So i decided to balance it more with copper instead of the even more brighter silver cables...for my he500 i dont need other cable then this....but some people love ear splitting treble..the copper also gives the bass a bit more body compared to silver.
The bw is. Overall a very good cable for any of the over the ear headphones of hifiman..maybe except the he300..as to my ears that one was really dark..but that one is dynamic based.


----------



## Sniperbombers

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> That case!!!! Toxic???? I want it also!! Did u get it with a specific cable inside?


 
  i too want to ask how you were able to get that awesome case !


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> By any chance did you get to compare to the silver poison for the HE-500? Did you also get speaker tap adapter made from the BW by toxic  as well?


 
  I ended up ordering Silver Widow for my HE-500 after having a conversation with Frank over email and listening to his thoughts regarding his cables in correlation with my preferences for the sound. SW is definitely not too bright and it does provide quite fine detail in the lower end of the sound scale too. So I am really happy with the SW paired to my HE-500. I have both the pleather and velour pads, but haven't made any modifications, not yet at least.
  The sound is very detailed and precise now.


----------



## LPP6

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> didnt try out any silver cable from frank..as frank advised me back then with my first cable that the BW would be perfect pairing with the he500 (he is dealer for the hifiman productline in UK so he should know best)...and it is...and nope..no speaker tab adapter...am sorry...but why should i? i dont use a speakeramp to drive my he500. but am sure frank can do it for u...
> 
> i did try a silver cable from another brand though..just to check how the BW would compare...no match...silver was to bright, to light in bass and voices sounded without any wieght in them..the silver excelleled in detail though...it was a bit better...but not good enough to make me want a silver based cable...but u never know..in oktober i will be attending the london meet and am sure some will let me listen to their he500 with silver cabling...or maybe frank finds it in his heart to let a SW go around in europe to try out on our he500..that would be perfect.. FRANK???????


 
  Go on, just order the SW, it really works wth HE-500s.


----------



## Gengz

Sorry to hear that Frank.


----------



## inter voice

tsvo614 said:


> is this all frank does for a living? A one man show!



 
 I think Frank has one or two helpers but still he needs to be involved in each final product before dispatch to ensure quality.


----------



## Mooses9

sent p,m


----------



## sensui123

To those that inquired.....I didn't ask for the box.....I didn't actually have any special requests for Frank outside of cable specifications and terminations.  I appreciate whole heartedly he threw in the box for my HD800 Copper Venom cable.  You guys will have to ask Frank as to how to get that box.  =)


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





sensui123 said:


> To those that inquired.....I didn't ask for the box.....I didn't actually have any special requests for Frank outside of cable specifications and terminations.  I appreciate whole heartedly he threw in the box for my HD800 Copper Venom cable.  You guys will have to ask Frank as to how to get that box.  =)


 

 well..i guess..its the box when u order the 18AWG copper venom..that makes sense...as its his most expensive cable (except for the silver venom ofcourse)... but i guess a balanced 8wire SW (as my cable..but then made as SW) is in the same price league or maybe more expensive...


----------



## lin0003

hifimanrookie said:


> well..i guess..its the box when u order the 18AWG copper venom..that makes sense...as its his most expensive cable (except for the silver venom ofcourse)... but i guess a balanced 8wire SW (as my cable..but then made as SW) is in the same price league or maybe more expensive...


How much is the copper venom?


----------



## Martin6562

Whilst I know this is an appreciation thread and I aware of the quality of Frank's cables but I purchased a set of Toxic cables at Christmas and was told they would be three weeks, then 8 weeks.  I kept waiting - I don't mind waiting for quality either.  I was told the next week, then the next week, then definitely on the Friday .... nothing ....It got to mid March and still nothing despite promises.  Frank was always good at replying to emails and when I asked for a refund this was duly received.  It was the fact that Frank kept promising to send the cables that was disappointing and needn't seem particulalry concerned when I was fed up that they hadn't been received!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





martin6562 said:


> Whilst I know this is an appreciation thread and I aware of the quality of Frank's cables but I purchased a set of Toxic cables at Christmas and was told they would be three weeks, then 8 weeks.  I kept waiting - I don't mind waiting for quality either.  I was told the next week, then the next week, then definitely on the Friday .... nothing ....It got to mid March and still nothing despite promises.  Frank was always good at replying to emails and when I asked for a refund this was duly received.  It was the fact that Frank kept promising to send the cables that was disappointing and needn't seem particulalry concerned when I was fed up that they hadn't been received!


 

 ????? and just now u feel to open up? after it all have been solved..and for that u signed up for headfi..just to post this? ur kidding right? we all know it takes a long time to deliver..and if u read the thread a bit..u should too..so no need to hit the same sore spot again....WE ALL KNOW WE HAVE TO WAIT...WE DO..SO WE DONT NEED TO BE HELPED WITH MORE INFO LIKE THAT... but i have to say...and we all can agree with me..ur missing out on something special... ask anyone! but i guess we are in an free world in which u can say everything u want...and so i respect that..but as u say urself..this is a appreciation thread...so if u somehow are not happy...there is another thread about complaining about brands...if u really wanna help others with ur info..post it there...thanks...


----------



## sensui123

I'd have to agree, for my cables I told Frank I was in no hurry as I know of his popularity workload....I think my initial orders were placed back in October/September of 2012 and I just received my cables earlier this week hah.  Frank has a lot of customers and like everyone else things come up and with his limited workforce/resources and his obvious attention to detail (even down to how the cables are packed and presented in the little bags folded nicely) perfectionist stance on cables....it is truly truly worth the wait.  The wait is not for everyone but these are true luxury items for our gear....I assume most of us already have current cables we're using anyway while waiting for Frank's.  I've been listening for a couple days and of the cables I've heard, I've felt like the basic signature hasn't changed but there does seem to some small improvements in various ways......hard to tell since it's so slight and could be placebo but it doesn't change the build quality and connector/wires material he uses.....first class stuff.  Will be giving more impressions as I listen to this more.  Sorry you felt like you had to cancel, maybe when you can wait a bit more down the line you can try Frank again....truly nice stuff.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





sensui123 said:


> I'd have to agree, for my cables I told Frank I was in no hurry as I know of his popularity workload....I think my initial orders were placed back in October/September of 2012 and I just received my cables earlier this week hah.  Frank has a lot of customers and like everyone else things come up and with his limited workforce/resources and his obvious attention to detail (even down to how the cables are packed and presented in the little bags folded nicely) perfectionist stance on cables....it is truly truly worth the wait.  The wait is not for everyone but these are true luxury items for our gear....I assume most of us already have current cables we're using anyway while waiting for Frank's.  I've been listening for a couple days and of the cables I've heard, I've felt like the basic signature hasn't changed but there does seem to some small improvements in various ways......hard to tell since it's so slight and could be placebo but it doesn't change the build quality and connector/wires material he uses.....first class stuff.  Will be giving more impressions as I listen to this more.  Sorry you felt like you had to cancel, maybe when you can wait a bit more down the line you can try Frank again....truly nice stuff.


 
  He's even holding a competition for free cables for life (not sure what this means) when he clears up his backlog.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> He's even holding a competition for free cables for life (not sure what this means) when he clears up his backlog.


 





 Means the winner can order a few cables of their choice, every year Toxic Cables is around.
  There will also be a few others for my customers, including a full HE-500 setup, headphone, Amp/Dac and cables. 
   
  It will be a great relief when the backlog is cleared, believe me, there is no one who wants to get all the orders to my customers more then me. 
  Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> How much is the copper venom?


 
  Starts at £320 for 6ft.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Means the winner can order a few cables of their choice, every year Toxic Cables is around.
> There will also be a few others for my customers, including a full HE-500 setup, headphone, Amp/Dac and cables.
> 
> It will be a great relief when the backlog is cleared, believe me, there is no one who wants to get all the orders to my customers more then me.
> Starts at £320 for 6ft.


 
  Thanks Frank! Can't wait until you clear the backlog and whoever wins the competition will be a very lucky person!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





martin6562 said:


> Whilst I know this is an appreciation thread and I aware of the quality of Frank's cables but I purchased a set of Toxic cables at Christmas and was told they would be three weeks, then 8 weeks.  I kept waiting - I don't mind waiting for quality either.  I was told the next week, then the next week, then definitely on the Friday .... nothing ....It got to mid March and still nothing despite promises.  Frank was always good at replying to emails and when I asked for a refund this was duly received.  It was the fact that Frank kept promising to send the cables that was disappointing and needn't seem particulalry concerned when I was fed up that they hadn't been received!


 
  Your cable was Purchased in December and given a 8 week wait time, then when the cable was ready i contacted you to let you know it would be shipping in the morning, you asked that you would want to return the cable if you did not like it, this was declined as i do not accept returns and you were refunded. After being refunded, you contacted me saying you still wanted the cable but wanted to try it first and again this was declined. Few days later you contacted me wanting to buy a Silver Widow, this message was never replied to. This was all several months ago.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Your cable was Purchased in December and when the cable was ready i contacted you to let you know it would be shipping in the morning, you asked that you would want to return the cable if you did not like it, this was declined as i do not accept returns and you were refunded. After being refunded, you contacted me saying you still wanted the cable but wanted to try it first and again this was declined. Few days later you contacted me wanting to buy a Silver Widow, this message was never replied to.


 
  Looks a bit odd that that is his first post...


----------



## sensui123

drama.....Frank I need to get in on them sweepstakes hah, guess I'll keep my eye on the thread.....this site is pretty evil....I've been visiting regularly for a couple days and already starting to build a shopping list again....oh brother....least I'll know where to go for new cables.


----------



## lin0003

And Frank, regarding the PM, I'd be more than happy to take that SW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Whoever that PM was actually meant to go to has a nice suprise coming their way.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> And Frank, regarding the PM, I'd be more than happy to take that SW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Sorry mate, that was meant for a customer who won a Virus some time ago which i sent to the wrong person, so just offering to upgrade to SW as an apology for the wait.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sorry mate, that was meant for a customer who won a Virus some time ago which i sent to the wrong person, so just offering to upgrade to SW as an apology for the wait.


 
  Don't worry about it. And won't sending him a SW defeat the whole purpose of the Virus competition?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Don't worry about it. And won't sending him a SW defeat the whole purpose of the Virus competition?


 
  Usually would as the Virus was meant for review, but i have a large batch shipping soon anyway, so there should hopefully be a lot of impressions of the Virus coming from others.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Usually would as the Virus was meant for review, but i have a large batch shipping soon anyway, so there should hopefully be a lot of impressions of the Virus coming from others.


 
  Stan already gave us his impressions. Upon reading more on DIY cables, it seems like you can't have a real hybrid 4 wire cable except if you use wire like the virus.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





martin6562 said:


> Whilst I know this is an appreciation thread and I aware of the quality of Frank's cables but I purchased a set of Toxic cables at Christmas and was told they would be three weeks, then 8 weeks.  I kept waiting - I don't mind waiting for quality either.  I was told the next week, then the next week, then definitely on the Friday .... nothing ....It got to mid March and still nothing despite promises.  Frank was always good at replying to emails and when I asked for a refund this was duly received.  It was the fact that Frank kept promising to send the cables that was disappointing and needn't seem particulalry concerned when I was fed up that they hadn't been received!


 
  APPRECIATION THREAD.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Sorry mate, that was meant for a customer who won a Virus some time ago which i sent to the wrong person, so just offering to upgrade to SW as an apology for the wait.


 

 damn..would have loved to test one SW out on my rig...if u had one laying around that is ofcourse.. any ideas about sending one SW or Virus through europe to some selected people to test it out? am having my fingers crossed


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> damn..would have loved to test one SW out on my rig...if u had one laying around that is ofcourse.. any ideas about sending one SW or Virus through europe to some selected people to test it out? am having my fingers crossed


 
  My priority is to get current orders out, so every cable i make is going to customers. Maybe once the backlog is cleared up, i can make some demo cables.
   
  I do not have the demo Virus for the Audez'e back, so if any existing customers in the UK would like to try it, please send me a PM.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> My priority is to get current orders out, so every cable i make is going to customers. Maybe once the backlog is cleared up, i can make some demo cables.
> 
> I do not have the demo Virus for the Audez'e back, so if any existing customers in the UK would like to try it, please send me a PM.


 

 for the audeze huh? pity...i feel left out having a hifiman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  about the democables....good thought! so get ur butt at work and get ur backlog down... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  question frank about ur powercables...
   
  i know u make them...but u have any pics of them? and what kind of cabling u will be using? only copper and silver? or also hybrid versions? and have any prices? on ur site u only show the venom version if i am not mistaken..maybe u could include the prices of the powercables and maybe usb cables  in ur pricelist on ur profile? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it maybe could be usefull for people wanting to but more then just a headphone cable for their rig.


----------



## tsvo614

Wow that cypher labs lightning to usb loooks awesome from toxic cables! Does that take 2 months to make too?!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





tsvo614 said:


> Wow that cypher labs lightning to usb loooks awesome from toxic cables! Does that take 2 months to make too?!


 
  I have ready stock.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have ready stock.


 
  What cables do you currently have in stock?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> What cables do you currently have in stock?


 
  I have some LOD, mini to mini's and those lightning cables, that's all.
   
  I will have 3-4 extra IEM cables next week also.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have some LOD, mini to mini's and those lightning cables, that's all.
> 
> I will have 3-4 extra IEM cables next week also.


 
  Ooh! What IEM cables?


----------



## tsvo614

Really?! I need that now!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Ooh! What IEM cables?


 
  Not 100% sure yet, i will post a list of what's let over after the orders i have ship. There should be a one or two SW or Virus left over. 
   
  I don't want to take any orders now until i am certain.


----------



## tsvo614

The lightning to small usb not big one.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





tsvo614 said:


> Really?! I need that now!


 
  The mini USB to Lightning? Send me a PM and i will reply later today. I also have 1 angled, standard sized USB to lightning.


----------



## tsvo614

Is that the pure silver or copper coated?


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Not 100% sure yet, i will post a list of what's let over after the orders i have ship. There should be a one or two SW or Virus left over.
> 
> I don't want to take any orders now until i am certain.


 
  I was actually looking at the Viper...
  Yes, I know. I change my mind a lot.


----------



## tsvo614

loooks goood man! Got any 6 to 8 inch pure silver interconnects too?!


----------



## tsvo614

Email me with price frank. You know who this is man.check yo email.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> I was actually looking at the Viper...
> Yes, I know. I change my mind a lot.


 
  I have one now.


----------



## lin0003

toxic cables said:


> I have one now.


Can you send me a PM with pics?


----------



## singleended58

Anyone know why Frank doesn't accept payments in US dollars???


----------



## tsvo614

Yea because frank live in United Kingdom! Just convert usd to gbp and your done so easy cave man can do it through paypal!


----------



## tsvo614

Does frank make silver widow mini to mini ? Whats cost? 
Thanks tony


----------



## singleended58

tsvo614 said:


> Yea because frank live in United Kingdom! Just convert usd to gbp and your done so easy cave man can do it through paypal!




I know but last time he accept US dollars payments and why not this time?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





singleended58 said:


> I know but last time he accept US dollars payments and why not this time?


 

 i always paid in GBP also..eventhough we here use the EURO...i guess the first time u ordered by ebay or something? or else i can only guess he decided this because its easier for his administration to have only one currency on his account..and the dollar is going up and down lately..the GBP is a bit more stabile...but is only guessing ofcourse... best way to be sure..ask him by PM


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





singleended58 said:


> I know but last time he accept US dollars payments and why not this time?


 
  I have never accepted USD in payment. I do sometimes get customers pay me in USD by mistake after they do their own conversion, but this is promptly refunded. There have been the odd occasion where i they have done this and i accepted it, as i had something to pay for in USD myself.
   
  I always ask that payments are made in GBP, otherwise i have to pay further fee's to change it back to GBP as commtrd says below.
   
  When you make payment through PayPal in GBP, it should tell you what it will be costing you in USD before you submit the payment.


----------



## commtrd

Well he is in UK and to get his money out of paypal if it was paid in GBP to start with he does not incur any fees to transfer to his currency (or spread). The customer paid to do the transfer at time of purchase. At the end of the month those fees and spreads can be costly for someone doing international business cross-currency.


----------



## singleended58

hifimanrookie said:


> i always paid in GBP also..eventhough we here use the EURO...i guess the first time u ordered by ebay or something? or else i can only guess he decided this because its easier for his administration to have only one currency on his account..and the dollar is going up and down lately..the GBP is a bit more stabile...but is only guessing ofcourse... best way to be sure..ask him by PM




I think so too. Thanks mate!


----------



## longbowbbs

I always had to pay in British Pounds for my USA bound orders....


----------



## singleended58

longbowbbs said:


> I always had to pay in British Pounds for my USA bound orders....




This is my second order with Frank. So he changes the oversea payment policy I guess (?) or because I got lost???


----------



## longbowbbs

When I went into Paypal each time and entered Dollars then selected conversion it converted the payment to pounds. Simple process. Good thing no math was involved!...


----------



## singleended58

T





longbowbbs said:


> When I went into Paypal each time and entered Dollars then selected conversion it converted the payment to pounds. Simple process. Good thing no math was involved!...




Thanks for advice longbowbbs )


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





singleended58 said:


> This is my second order with Frank. So he changes the oversea payment policy I guess (?) or because I got lost???


 
  Payment has always been in GBP. Not sure if your last order was on eBay, if so, then eBay would have done the conversion for you and showed it as USD.


----------



## singleended58

toxic cables said:


> Payment has always been in GBP. Not sure if your last order was on eBay, if so, then eBay would have done the conversion for you and showed it as USD.




No it was Paypal. Maybe Paypal currency conversion won't work this time???


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





singleended58 said:


> No it was Paypal. Maybe Paypal currency conversion won't work this time???


 
  Not sure then, as i would have asked for payment in GBP.


----------



## singleended58

toxic cables said:


> Not sure then, as i would have asked for payment in GBP.




Ok, I' ll try again. Thanks.


----------



## sensui123

So today I decided to dust off my HD800 as I've been listening to the LCD-3 and the HE-6 with much higher preference and hooked up the copper venom.....I think out of all the cables Frank has made for me this so far definitely is a home run.  I couldn't listen to the HD800 before due to the brutally revealing nature and the high fatigue factor but these cables really do seem to tame the headphones while maintaining the details/clarity that the headphone is known for.  I've been listening for about a hour and I haven't really felt any significant fatique (not to mention they are much more comfortable than the he6 and the lcd3 lol).   Thanks Frank for bringing life back to my HD800 haha.....can't believe what a difference these cables make.


----------



## inter voice

For me I used SW with my HD800 and there is no feeling of fatigue.  My SW matches with HD800 wonderfully but I believe it very much depends on what kind of headphone amplifier you are using.  I am using Yulong A18 with HD800.


----------



## sensui123

I got the Schiit stack (gungnir, mjolnir, lyr) that has worked well for all the rest of the headphones I own (adh7000, he500, he6, lcd2, lcd3)....I like the setup since you can switch from tube to solid state easily and they're very competent components for the cost.  I've never liked the hd800 pairing with the mjolnir but I feel that these cables make enough of a difference for me to start enjoying them again.  Still though, listening to these hd800 on most of the materials I like, I think I still slant toward the LCD-3. 
   
  You are absolutely correct though, I think a different amp would make a bigger difference obviously.  Just running out of desktop space heh.


----------



## inter voice

sensui123 said:


> I got the Schiit stack (gungnir, mjolnir, lyr) that has worked well for all the rest of the headphones I own (adh7000, he500, he6, lcd2, lcd3)....I like the setup since you can switch from tube to solid state easily and they're very competent components for the cost.  I've never liked the hd800 pairing with the mjolnir but I feel that these cables make enough of a difference for me to start enjoying them again.  Still though, listening to these hd800 on most of the materials I like, I think I still slant toward the LCD-3.
> 
> You are absolutely correct though, I think a different amp would make a bigger difference obviously.  Just running out of desktop space heh.



 
 BTW I am considering buying either LCD2 or LCD3 in addition to my two HD800s. From your personal experience which one you think sounds better and which Toxic cable (SW ?) can make them sound the best.


----------



## sensui123

That might be a Frank question/discussion, he can probably point you in the right direction.  Having both the LCD2 and LCD3, it's without a doubt the LCD3 is a step up....they both have the same signature but the LCD3 just has more resolving mids and a better punch for bass....I listen to a lot of vocals so I favor the Audeze quite a bit.  The HE6 is a better overall headphone for a wider genre IMO.  I use Silver Poison currently for the Audeze phones and I haven't listened to it enough to report definitely improvements yet.  Hope this helps you......One thing people say is for sure true.....no need to buy the LCD2 since you'll buy the LCD3 shortly afterwards anyway haha.....My LCD2 is my travel setup now when I go on big trips and need to setup a mobile listening station.


----------



## inter voice

sensui123 said:


> That might be a Frank question/discussion, he can probably point you in the right direction.  Having both the LCD2 and LCD3, it's without a doubt the LCD3 is a step up....they both have the same signature but the LCD3 just has more resolving mids and a better punch for bass....I listen to a lot of vocals so I favor the Audeze quite a bit.  The HE6 is a better overall headphone for a wider genre IMO.  I use Silver Poison currently for the Audeze phones and I haven't listened to it enough to report definitely improvements yet.  Hope this helps you......One thing people say is for sure true.....no need to buy the LCD2 since you'll buy the LCD3 shortly afterwards anyway haha.....My LCD2 is my travel setup now when I go on big trips and need to setup a mobile listening station.



 
 Thanks for the info. Actually I ordered a LCD2 last month but luckily I was told that they are out of stock and therefore I cancel the order and thinking of LCD3 instead as I mostly listen to jazz vocals. I have been struggling for some time without action but with your experience I think LCD3 should be my choice. Most probably I will use SW for LCD3 as there are many good feedback from folks here.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> Thanks for the info. Actually I ordered a LCD2 last month but luckily I was told that they are out of stock and therefore I cancel the order and thinking of LCD3 instead as I mostly listen to jazz vocals. I have been struggling for some time without action but with your experience I think LCD3 should be my choice.Most probably I will use SW for LCD3 as there are many good feedback from folks here.


 
  I second this, LCD-3 and SW is a very good choice. LCDs in general are great for jazz vocals!


----------



## negura

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I second this, LCD-3 and SW is a very good choice. LCDs in general are great for jazz vocals!


 
   
  +1 Just received back my SW reterminated to balanced. Good times are back! No more of stock torture to endure.


----------



## tsvo614

Anybody know if frank makes silver widow mini to mini? And price. He's been too busy lately. Not sleeping till 6a.m.


----------



## hifimanrookie

tsvo614 said:


> Anybody know if frank makes silver widow mini to mini? And price. He's been too busy lately. Not sleeping till 6a.m.



I have a 4strands bw mini to dual rca..so i am sure mini to mini in sw wont be a problem for him also.


----------



## lin0003

tsvo614 said:


> Anybody know if frank makes silver widow mini to mini? And price. He's been too busy lately. Not sleeping till 6a.m.


I asked him a few weeks ago and he said £110 with 4 strands and oyaide jacks on both sides.


----------



## negura

Looks like Joe's got some serious cables thing going: http://www.head-fi.org/a/2013-head-fi-summer-buying-guide-cables-accessories
  Based on looks alone Frank's cables win this round for me. As I haven't heard the others I can't comment on that.
   
  I can't be more pleased at the moment with the combo of Balanced Silver Widows + LCD-3s + Taboo MK3. The synergy is just fantastic. If on my SS amplifier the SWs were just a smidge sharper on the treble than I liked, on the tube amp it's a perfect match. It probably had to do with the edgy treble of the SS and not the cable itself.


----------



## maguire

Silver Widow mini to mini or LOD would really be fantastic, it's one hell of a good cable......


----------



## Hipper

Quote: 





tsvo614 said:


> Anybody know if frank makes silver widow mini to mini? And price. He's been too busy lately. Not sleeping till 6a.m.


 
  He works a night shift as it's well known that headphone cables sound better if they're made in the dark hours.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





negura said:


> Looks like Joe's got some serious cables thing going: http://www.head-fi.org/a/2013-head-fi-summer-buying-guide-cables-accessories
> Based on looks alone Frank's cables win this round for me. As I haven't heard the others I can't comment on that.
> 
> I can't be more pleased at the moment with the combo of Balanced Silver Widows + LCD-3s + Taboo MK3. The synergy is just fantastic. If on my SS amplifier the SWs were just a smidge sharper on the treble than I liked, on the tube amp it's a perfect match. It probably had to do with the edgy treble of the SS and not the cable itself.


 
  How many hours would you say you have on your SW?


----------



## negura

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> How many hours would you say you have on your SW?


 
   
  It's quite a good while since I've originally got it. I only had it reterminated recently. Thus I don't remember much regarding the burn-in as it was a while ago.


----------



## Mooses9

sent pm!


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I second this, LCD-3 and SW is a very good choice. LCDs in general are great for jazz vocals!


 
  Okay, I have now made up my mind to go for LCD3 instead of LCD2.  As I have a SW for my HD800 I have PM Frank to make a pair of HD800>>LCD3 adapter for me so that I don't need to wait for +16 weeks for a new SW cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope the waiting time is +4 to +6 weeks for the adapter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still waiting for Franks reply.


----------



## sensui123

I'm waiting for Frank's reply regarding Silver Widow thanks to all you crazies.  =X


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry for the late replies, will go through all messages later today.


----------



## Gengz

Please check your email, Thanks.


----------



## MsXbeN

Patiently waiting for Frank's reply to my PM and email.


----------



## AuPhoenix

Man, these cables look amazing!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





msxben said:


> Patiently waiting for Frank's reply to my PM and email.


 
  Have just finished replying to all emails and PM's.


----------



## f4780y

PM Sent - 9 weeks waiting for [size=small]Sennheiser IE8 IE80 OCC Pure 7N Stranded Silver Upgrade since order was placed and paid for.[/size]


----------



## Tony1110

Shameless advertising I know, but I'm selling some Silver Poison balanced interconnects if anybody's interested.


----------



## tsvo614

Takes longer for headphones. Iems are faster to make.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> Shameless advertising I know, but I'm selling some Silver Poison balanced interconnects if anybody's interested.


 

 Shame that they're only 0,5m, otherwise I would have bought them  nice to see you here!


----------



## tsvo614

You could ask him to make them longer for you. frank said hes sending mine out within 10 days its only been 3 weeks! He just takes days to reply. I cant wait! ...lol...


----------



## Tony1110

amanand88keys said:


> Shame that they're only 0,5m, otherwise I would have bought them  nice to see you here!




Hello there  Don't you intend to buy a V200 or V181 somewhere down the line to partner your lovely V800 DAC?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





f4780y said:


> PM Sent - 9 weeks waiting for [size=small]Sennheiser IE8 IE80 OCC Pure 7N Stranded Silver Upgrade since order was placed and paid for.[/size]


 
  I have over $50,000 worth of IEM cables shipping this coming week. Here are pictures of some of them, does not include any of the Scorpion of Vipers and some Poison, as those will be here in a couple of days from the braider.


----------



## lin0003

toxic cables said:


> I have over $50,000 worth of IEM cables shipping this coming week. Here are pictures of some of them, does not include any of the Scorpion of Vipers and some Poison, as those will be here in a couple of days from the braider.


Holy crap your business is good.


----------



## tsvo614

Can you burn n mine? Please thanks


----------



## Nulliverse

Wow...

Amazing pics.

Can't wait to pit my SW against Tralucent Uber, and Virus against both Stage93 and Twag V3.


----------



## angelsblood

Quote: 





nulliverse said:


> Wow...
> 
> Amazing pics.
> 
> Can't wait to pit my SW against Tralucent Uber, and Virus against both Stage93 and Twag V3.


 
   
  and i can't wait for your thoughts on that!
   
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have over $50,000 worth of IEM cables shipping this coming week. Here are pictures of some of them, does not include any of the Scorpion of Vipers and some Poison, as those will be here in a couple of days from the braider.


 
  what a GLORIOUS sight...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have over $50,000 worth of IEM cables shipping this coming week. Here are pictures of some of them, does not include any of the Scorpion of Vipers and some Poison, as those will be here in a couple of days from the braider.


 

 ur doing well my friend...congrats on ur success..u deserve it! but advice from another workoholic..try to find a balance between work and personal life...or else in future it could break u up... but am sure u know that..well done mate!!!
  ps..hope all went fine during the visit of ur family to the states after that regretful event..lots of strenght to u and ur family.


----------



## kenman345

Quick mention. I've been selling some DIY cables made from Franks wire. I have my last item, a LOD cable for an iPod. If anyone wants it and they're inside the USA, take $5 off my asking price if you mention this post and we have a deal. Frank mades some nice wire, I am glad everything else I've sold has gone to a good home. 
   
  Hey Frank, Got anything new coming our way soon? Feels about time to announce a 4,500 posts contest or something.


----------



## singleended58

Kenman 345, Pm'd


----------



## maguire

For all those posters ...Frank has not been sitting idly by collecting your hard earned....He's been workin his damn butt off as can be seen.
  I know we all want these things yesterday, but give the guy a break.....


----------



## lin0003

kenman345 said:


> Quick mention. I've been selling some DIY cables made from Franks wire. I have my last item, a LOD cable for an iPod. If anyone wants it and they're inside the USA, take $5 off my asking price if you mention this post and we have a deal. Frank mades some nice wire, I am glad everything else I've sold has gone to a good home.
> 
> Hey Frank, Got anything new coming our way soon? Feels about time to announce a 4,500 posts contest or something.


Great price!


----------



## chesterljh

frank...do drop me a pm. =) i have been trying to contact u though. =)


----------



## Sniperbombers

So this is what you were waiting for... i get cha


----------



## Nulliverse

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have over $50,000 worth of IEM cables shipping this coming week. Here are pictures of some of them, does not include any of the Scorpion of Vipers and some Poison, as those will be here in a couple of days from the braider.


 
   
  *Saves pic as desktop wallpaper*


----------



## Hipper

Wouldn't it be easier to sell one cable for $50,000?


----------



## Happy Camper

Goodness but that's a lot of cable work. Good for you Frank.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





hipper said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to sell one cable for $50,000?


 

 Sure, why not? Ask Frank about it, he will give your order top priority and soon send his special total overkill cable to you! But don't be disappointed if it looks just like his entrly-level copper ones - it MUST sound awesome becaue you paid 50,000! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Jokes aside: there are cables as expensive as that.


----------



## lin0003

hipper said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to sell one cable for $50,000?


Frank makes honest cables and not crazily overkill ones that are obviously a scam. .


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


lin0003 said:


> Frank makes honest cables and not crazily overkill ones that are obviously a scam. .



+1 i agree..i know what my latest balanced 8wire BW cable is worth.and how outrageously good it sounds..but i also know that a certain competitor asks double of the price for same kind of cable 

But 50.000 euro for a cable?? Must be made out of wires from krypton with alien metal plated sleeving from mars or something then..hehehe


----------



## tsvo614

Which ones are scams? :rolleyes:


----------



## maguire

Some guys have built cables and putting Frank's TOXIC Brand on them.... Have to go back so & so pages even pics.


----------



## longbowbbs

Order direct from Frank and you will get an exceptional quality of cable.


----------



## tsvo614

Yes! Just order direct! than wait ....


----------



## lin0003

Isn't the only way to buy them to buy it direct?


----------



## longbowbbs

There are used and DIY with Franks cable too.


----------



## lin0003

longbowbbs said:


> There are used and DIY with Franks cable too.


Oh right.


----------



## tropicana

Hi, i am looking to increase bass quantity and reduce glare for my LCD2.2 Which Toxic cable is recommended for this purpose?


----------



## OmsJtmz32

tropicana said:


> Hi, i am looking to increase bass quantity and reduce glare for my LCD2.2 Which Toxic cable is recommended for this purpose?


 Sounds like you should avoid Silver and get a copper cable.


----------



## Gengz

Quote: 





tropicana said:


> Hi, i am looking to increase bass quantity and reduce glare for my LCD2.2 Which Toxic cable is recommended for this purpose?


 
  I think, it maybe Scorpion or Virus.


----------



## hifimanrookie

gengz said:


> I think, it maybe Scorpion or Virus.



BW (black widow) no question about it..and if u can spare it..get a balanced version.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





tropicana said:


> Hi, i am looking to increase bass quantity and reduce glare for my LCD2.2 Which Toxic cable is recommended for this purpose?


 
   
  That is quite an unusual requirement with the LCD2.2s. If you hadn't mentioned the headphones, the LCD-2s would be my last guess to be honest.
   
  You may find it worthwhile having a look at what's wrong with the rest of the system and purchase something like Silver Widows which have exceptional synergy with the LCD-2s in a good system. However if your system is fine and that is just your preference, then fair enough and any copper cable will do. But do know that it won't help that congested, ok the nice word is "intimate", soundstage a bit.


----------



## tsvo614

Frank did you get the last batch from your braider?


----------



## hifimanrookie

negura said:


> That is quite an unusual requirement with the LCD2.2s. If you hadn't mentioned the headphones, the LCD-2s would be my last guess to be honest.
> 
> You may find it worthwhile having a look at what's wrong with the rest of the system and purchase something like Silver Widows which have exceptional synergy with the LCD-2s in a good system. However if your system is fine and that is just your preference, then fair enough and any copper cable will do. But do know that it won't help that congested, ok the nice word is "intimate", soundstage a bit.



I agree that with a lcd 2 the sw would be first choice..but if his rig is very bright then a good copper cable which is NOT dark at all could compliment his rig..thats why i adviced bw..as imho the bw has all the good charastistics without the darker sound normally associated with copper..my 8wire balanced bw even sounded very bright sometimes on certain tracks..cant imagine i would like it even brighter!!! On my he500 ofcourse..and the 337 i had.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I agree that with a lcd 2 the sw would be first choice..but if his rig is very bright then a good copper cable which is NOT dark at all could compliment his rig..thats why i adviced bw..as imho the bw has all the good charastistics without the darker sound normally associated with copper..my 8wire balanced bw even sounded very bright sometimes on certain tracks..cant imagine i would like it even brighter!!! On my he500 ofcourse..and the 337 i had.


 
  How did you use a balanced cable on the 337?


----------



## hifimanrookie

alvin sawdust said:


> How did you use a balanced cable on the 337?



Frank made me an adapter of the same exact 8wire bw cable ( i posted pics of that in this thread) from 1/4 to dual 3pin xlr (my new amp will have dual 3pin xlr headphone out) as my headphone cable.. And it sounded absolutely wonderfull...a full balanced dual mono 8wire bw..u have to try it..it was millions ahead soundwise compared to the regular single ended 4wire bw i had first...
Hope this answered ur question.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Frank made me an adapter of the same exact 8wire bw cable ( i posted pics of that in this thread) from 1/4 to dual 3pin xlr (my new amp will have dual 3pin xlr headphone out) as my headphone cable.. And it sounded absolutely wonderfull...a full balanced dual mono 8wire bw..u have to try it..it was millions ahead soundwise compared to the regular single ended 4wire bw i had first...
> Hope this answered ur question.


 
  Ah I see. So you haven't used it balanced yet?


----------



## hifimanrookie

alvin sawdust said:


> Ah I see. So you haven't used it balanced yet?



Nope..that will happen around second week of december when my new balanced amp arrives from canada as its finished end of november


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Nope..that will happen around second week of december when my new balanced amp arrives from canada as its finished end of november


 
  Is it a secret or are you going to spill the beans?


----------



## tsvo614

Canada makes amps?


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





tsvo614 said:


> Canada makes amps?


 
  Bryston if i'm not mistaken, but by the sounds of it Rookie's will be a special build by someone else.


----------



## hifimanrookie

alvin sawdust said:


> Is it a secret or are you going to spill the beans?



Hints: 
1. Blue Circle Audio
2. Custommade
3. Balanced
4. Based on their NSL speakeramp, but with only 5watts into 50 ohm (class-AB) and tuned for he6 only. (My next headphone)
Check google for reviews!

Did that kill ur curiosity a bit?


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Hints:
> 1. Blue Circle Audio
> 2. Custommade
> 3. Balanced
> ...


 
  Very interesting. Will it come in one of their fetching bog pipe designs?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Very interesting. Will it come in one of their fetching bog pipe designs?


 

 nope...the transformer, which will be outside of the case, will be built into that pipe design ur talking about..like this:
   

   
  the amp will be in same case as this one:
   

   
  with a real red cherry wood volume knob like this:
   

   
  in the main case they will also include their wonderful BC509 dac.


----------



## Tony1110

What is the current waiting time? I could do with a nice silver cable.


----------



## lin0003

It's like 12 weeks.


----------



## Tony1110

Oh dear. They don't come up very often in the sale forums. Looks like I'll just have to place an order and wait.


----------



## lin0003

tony1110 said:


> Oh dear. They don't come up very often in the sale forums. Looks like I'll just have to place an order and wait.


No, they don't. Waiting will be frustrating but you have to wait for the good things


----------



## tropicana

Quote: 





negura said:


> That is quite an unusual requirement with the LCD2.2s. If you hadn't mentioned the headphones, the LCD-2s would be my last guess to be honest.
> 
> You may find it worthwhile having a look at what's wrong with the rest of the system and purchase something like Silver Widows which have exceptional synergy with the LCD-2s in a good system. However if your system is fine and that is just your preference, then fair enough and any copper cable will do. But do know that it won't help that congested, ok the nice word is "intimate", soundstage a bit.


 
   
  I am using O2/ ODAC with my LCD2.2 + Q cables.  
  I was happy with the sound, lean and fast.
  Until I received my UM Merlin, then I thought that with it was a little too lean.
  Switched back to the stock cables, it was better, but then, the veil is back.
   
  So, I'd like to give other cables a try.
  Copper ones of course.
   
  The spec of the Black Widow is pretty similar to Q cables.
  Litz, 20+ gauge.
   
  Perhaps I should to try the Scorpion.
  What is the difference in sound quality between the 18 vs 24 gauge?
   
  Frank has also suggested the Copper Venom - I would assume that this is out of my budget, anyone using this cable?


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> nope...the transformer, which will be outside of the case, will be built into that pipe design ur talking about..like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Very nice. Heard only good things about BC.


----------



## tsvo614

Are mini to mini unidirectional or 2 way?


----------



## ostewart

They don't have polarity so it doesn't matter which way you plug them in


----------



## tsvo614

that's great news!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





tropicana said:


> I am using O2/ ODAC with my LCD2.2 + Q cables.
> I was happy with the sound, lean and fast.
> Until I received my UM Merlin, then I thought that with it was a little too lean.
> Switched back to the stock cables, it was better, but then, the veil is back.
> ...




 first of all..i dont wanna sound like a snob.and i dont wanna offend anyone...but ru really using a low end amp/dac like the O2 with a higher end (expensive) lcd 2? u know ur missing out with that right? IMHO
  
 but that was not the reason why i wanted to reply on ur post...
  
 its this:
  
 i wanna clear something up about what u said as its not completely true:
  
 as u probably dont know, the BW (i have my second one now) is an OCC cryo treated Litz cable (mine being 22AWG with 8 wires)...but i read on the thread that a Q Cable (from Steve) is based on ETP copper wire..to my simple knowledge that kind of wire has less purity then OCC copper wire that Frank uses...and for sure much more cheaper to be bought by the builder then for example OCC or OFC copper wires..and inferior sounding as a whole (IMHO!)...so for sure they are not similiar....only familiarity would be that they both are copper based and have somewhat same AWG....
  
 just wanted to make that clear...as i dont like misunderstandings...
 once again..my apologies if i sound to direct or a bit offensive...i am just trying to be honest.


----------



## ostewart

O2 is not low end in performance, neither is ODAC, both are audibly transparent and quite a few people use LCD2 with them, they have plenty of power for that use.

Just because you personally prefer a bigger more coloured amp, his is not inferior. The O2 can handle the LCD2 and at least your hearing the sound of the headphones with it, not the sound of the amp.

Go with a nice copper cable, should warm the sound up a bit

No offence to anyone either, just my $0.02


----------



## lin0003

ostewart said:


> O2 is not low end in performance, neither is ODAC, both are audibly transparent and quite a few people use LCD2 with them, they have plenty of power for that use.
> 
> Just because you personally prefer a bigger more coloured amp, his is not inferior. The O2 can handle the LCD2 and at least your hearing the sound of the headphones with it, not the sound of the amp.
> 
> Go with a nice copper cable, should warm the sound up a bit


I agree as well. The O2 is a very capable amp.


----------



## hifimanrookie

ostewart said:


> O2 is not low end in performance, neither is ODAC, both are audibly transparent and quite a few people use LCD2 with them, they have plenty of power for that use.
> 
> Just because you personally prefer a bigger more coloured amp, his is not inferior. The O2 can handle the LCD2 and at least your hearing the sound of the headphones with it, not the sound of the amp.
> 
> ...



No offence Taken meu amigo  tudo bem!

But my 337 (which i dont have anymore) was very good in details and huuuuge soundstage... And not colored as most of the regular otl tube amps! But not as nueutral as the master..The o2 is very neutral..ur right on that..but..try any other higher end quality amp around the 1000euro or more and u will experience better soundquality...thats what i meant with my post..

but in general i just still dont get why people pay premium prices for a really expensive headphone and then drive it by a amp which, i agree, drives it WELL but by far not to its extreme... Its as if u buy a brandnew porsche 911 GT3 RS to use on track and u put kwik fit budget tires on it instead of semi-slicks of yokohama..both let u go through the corners safe..but when u wanna push the pedal the budget tires give up far before u reach the peak point of that excellent drivers car... :rolleyes:

Thats why i am now in process getting a much better amp then the 337i just sold..and trust me if i say..that 18kg heavy big beast was the best amp i ever heard with a he500 until now..and it was even under 1000euro with the expensive tubes i had in them  the new owner agrees with me..thats why he was prepared to pay double of what i paid for it last year..and he owns a multi 10.000 euro worth of main speaker system...and has been in higher end audio for more then 20 years..and just bought a he500 to listen to in his study heard bout my amp by friends and wanted it..and after listening for 3 hours..he paid the money..never thought he would actually accept the price as i wasnt planning to sell my amp now as my new amp only arrives in december!

am curious how much better my new (endgame) amp will be...that amp will be the master of natural reproduction of music if i may believe the builder..we will see.. 

For ur info..for the price the o2 or the emotiva and the mstage are all amps which sound way WAY above their price points..but i believe u cut those high end headphones short by not buying a higher end qualitY amp/dac for them..

. I started out with an amp i deeply loved..the mstage.and never thought i could find anything better under 1000 euro!.but found out the 337 completely annihilated it soundwise..thats why i bought one! And now i sold the 337 for an amp i probably will never sell ....


----------



## ostewart

Best systems I've heard so far are HE-6 with Icon HP8 MKII with upgrades, and I enjoyed the beyerdynamic T1 with the O2 more than T1 with HP8 or beyer A1 amp.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> Best systems I've heard so far are HE-6 with Icon HP8 MKII with upgrades, and I enjoyed the beyerdynamic T1 with the O2 more than T1 with HP8 or beyer A1 amp.


 
   
  No offense but none of those is exactly cutting edge and to be honest I am quite puzzled what sense the HE-6 makes on the Icon, unless those upgrades are really something. The HE-6s require at least 5Watts of juice to sound right.
   
  Low setting - 451mW at 32 ohm, 720mW at 50 ohm, 667mW at 150 ohm
  Mid setting - 735mW and 10.5Vrms at 150 ohm, 653mW and 14Vrms at 300 ohm
  High setting - 403mW and 11Vrms at 300 ohm, 482mW and 17Vrms at 600 ohm
   
  I would recommend the original poster to run the LCD-2s in a system the sounds properly, and the key here is system, and then he will have an easier decision to what cables he needs. Just honest advice really. I mean he's going to wait a few weeks, right? But Frank's cables are a great improvement to stock either way.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Double post!


----------



## hifimanrookie

negura said:


> No offense but none of those is exactly cutting edge and to be honest I am quite puzzled what sense the HE-6 makes on the Icon, unless those upgrades are really something. The HE-6s require at least 5Watts of juice to sound right.
> 
> Low setting - 451mW at 32 ohm, 720mW at 50 ohm, 667mW at 150 ohm
> 
> ...



Yep. I agree..find that special synergy in ur system.. I myself found out that doesnt need to cost ya an arm and leg... Okay my new amp did..lolz


----------



## SpudHarris

ostewart said:


> Best systems I've heard so far are HE-6 with Icon HP8 MKII with upgrades, and I enjoyed the beyerdynamic T1 with the O2 more than T1 with HP8 or beyer A1 amp.




As I write, I am listening to a new HP8 with Psvane tube upgrades + HE6 with a Toxic White Widow cable and am in bliss!!!

The HP8 is bang for buck.... (Especially if you are in the UK)


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Very nice. Heard only good things about BC.



 yeah me too..thats why i took the dive and placed an order with them...
  
 they sent me the design of how the front and back will be...as u can see...u cant get it more simple! everything is in favor to get best sound possible..nothing extra or flashy..just one volume knob in front(right)...and balanced dual 3pin XLR headphone out (they throw in a standard 1/4 connection for free!)..and backside...USB input (right) and the 4pin XLR input from the external transformer (left)..just simple and to the point..u cant get more simple then that..and i love that!
  
 but oops..this is totally offtopic...sorry frank!!! wont happen again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but for ur info...this is the front to which ur *very special balanced cable, which* u specially made for me, will be connected to around 15ish december and why i asked u to built this cable for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 did i tell u i am probably the luckiest guy around having this cable? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn..its 5:25am..time to get some shut-eye...even if its just for an hour or 3 today.


----------



## Mooses9

Quote: 





omsjtmz32 said:


> Sounds like you should avoid Silver and get a copper cable.


 
  im currently rockin the silver posion and i have to say for silver it has a good ammount of bass, very deep, impactful, i would also say the mid bass is also great.......while still maintaining the mid and high emphasis you would expect from silver.


----------



## lin0003

Guys, can you please take the amp discussion somewhere else or PM each other? This is a thread on cables.


----------



## tropicana

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have used Meier Classic, WA6SE, V200 and also Soloist with the LCD2.2, not sure if they are considered "high-end".
  But i still prefer the LCD2.2 with O2/ ODAC.
   
  Thanks for clearing the specs up.
  PS: your msg is not offensive, but i do admire your passion...


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





tropicana said:


> I have used Meier Classic, WA6SE, V200 and also Soloist with the LCD2.2, not sure if they are considered "high-end".
> But i still prefer the LCD2.2 with O2/ ODAC.
> 
> Thanks for clearing the specs up..
> PS: your msg is not offensive, but i do admire your passion for Toxic Cables..


 
  Wow, you prefer the O2 over all of those amps SQ wise? Could you please do a quick comparison between the Soloist and the O2?


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Wow, you prefer the O2 over all of those amps SQ wise? Could you please do a quick comparison between the Soloist and the O2?


 
  ha ha, you just complained this is a cable appreciation thread!


----------



## tropicana

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> ha ha, you just complained this is a cable appreciation thread!


 
   
  Alvin is right, please do not derail this thread.
   
  but if you are interested, you may read my post here.  It caused quite a stir... 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/495631/amp-recommendations-for-audeze-lcd-2/6425#post_9612888


----------



## lin0003

alvin sawdust said:


> ha ha, you just complained this is a cable appreciation thread!



Yeah, a it hypocritical isn't it... 
Sorry guys.


----------



## hifimanrookie

alvin sawdust said:


> ha ha, you just complained this is a cable appreciation thread!



I already apologized on my post for it to frank


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I already apologized on my post for it to frank


 
  I don't think Frank is the type of guy to be bothered by it anyway. Any ole chat keeps the thread alive.


----------



## Mooses9

sent pm


----------



## Nulliverse

Silver Widow IEM cable - Frank quoted 6 weeks prior to purchase, but I received it in UNDER 5 weeks.

Virus IEM cable - Frank quoted 10 days prior to purchase, I received within that time.

Frank replied to all emails / messages within 6 hours, being helpful, informative, polite and genuinely interested.

Exceptional service.

Now, the cables themselves:

I honestly hate to use this word, usually finding it lazy and overly emotive... but WOW. I'm listening against other totl's and the SW does not mess around. Will do proper comparisons in a week or so.

Pics to follow.


----------



## Nulliverse

Initial crappy phone pics:
   

   
  TWac V3, Stage93, Toxic Virus, DIY Silver Poison, Silver Widow.
   
  Note the similar awg of the Stage93 and Silver Widow. The SW is, however, significantly more supple and flexible.
   

   
  If this were a beauty contest, the Virus would be laughing. 
   

   
Litz design and an increase of both gold and awg, appear to cause the Widow to take everything the Poison does to the extreme, and then some. The Tralucent Uber, on the far right, is more worthy competition in that respect.
   

   
   
  Both Toxic cables offer ergonomic bliss, being more comfortable, flexible, and supple than any other cable I own.


----------



## ostewart

Nice pics, how's the DIY kick around cable I made holding up nulliverse? Can't wait to hear your comparisons, did you see my latest I made? Practice makes perfect


----------



## Sniperbombers

loving the pictures! liking the shadows too 

 im glad you're a proud owner of toxic cables !


----------



## lin0003

Wished I had all of those cables. 
What IEMs or customs are you using?


----------



## Nulliverse

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> Nice pics, how's the DIY kick around cable I made holding up nulliverse? Can't wait to hear your comparisons, did you see my latest I made? Practice makes perfect


 
   
  I did indeed. Very impressive! Though that DIY SPC throw around isn't exactly shabby, particularly given it was your first. I actually prefer it to the TWac V3 both in terms of sonics and ergonomics, even if it has turned green. That Silver Poison DIY mini to mini you just did me is excellent, too. Any day now I'll be able to use it to hook up HDP-R10 with a RK MkIII.
   
  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  
   
   
  Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Wished I had all of those cables.
> What IEMs or customs are you using?


 
   
  I imagine I'll be selling a few after my review. The Toxic ones are going nowhere, though! I'm currently using the 1plus2 and AUD-8X, with the LS8+ soon to arrive. The 1plus2 sounds absolutely phenomenal with the Silver Widow, and as good albeit in a different way, with the Virus. The AUD-8X, having a thicker take on neutral, prefers just the SW.
   
  One thing I'm sure of right of the bat, is that the $1200 Uber does *not* perform at a higher level than that of the Silver Widow. I still have a lot of comparing to do yet, which will be divulged in the review... but feel free to ask questions;


----------



## lin0003

Nice. The uber cable is a bit overpriced IMO. I would never get it because of how thick and inflexible it is.


----------



## angelsblood

anybody tried the virus with heir audio 8.a?
   
  Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Nice. The uber cable is a bit overpriced IMO.


 
   
  just a bit? XD


----------



## Mooses9

I have to agree. I feel at this point with my silver poison usb to lod, silver poison mini to mini and silver poison westone cabke. As far as cabkes are concerned for now I am very happy. Silver poison are the best cables I have used to date.

Frank is a stand up guy. Everything he makes is worth the wait.


----------



## idanhakia

[size=13.142857551574707px] Hello All! - I was wondering how is the fit with the UinqueMelody recessed sockets? [/size]
 [size=13.142857551574707px] Until now I used the original UM cable (which one of the sides broke connection) and Ultimate ears cable which does not fit perfectly into the recessed socket making the monitors slip the connector.[/size]
 [size=13.142857551574707px] I would like to hear about your impressions. [/size]
 [size=13.142857551574707px] Thanks!!! [/size]
 [size=13.142857551574707px] Idan. [/size]
 [size=13.142857551574707px]  [/size]


----------



## lin0003

idanhakia said:


> [size=13.142857551574707px]Hello All! - I was wondering how is the fit with the UinqueMelody recessed sockets? [/size]
> 
> 
> [size=13.142857551574707px]Until now I used the original UM cable (which one of the sides broke connection) and Ultimate ears cable which does not fit perfectly into the recessed socket making the monitors slip the connector.[/size]
> ...


]It's great.


----------



## LemanRuss9

Hello Peoples! 
  I have just recently purchase FItEar TG334 and I was wondering which cable is good for this IEM?


----------



## lin0003

I'm not sure if Frank makes Fitear cables, but the Silver Widow will match well if you are looking to brighten the sound a bit.


----------



## LemanRuss9

what is this?? no cable for tg334? I thought frank was magical!


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





lemanruss9 said:


> what is this?? no cable for tg334? I thought frank was magical!


 
  He probably does, I'm just not sure.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I do offer Fitear cables now, the Silver Poison and Scorpion will also be available with the OM connectors soon, as they are currently with the overmolder.
   
  Will be going through as many emails and PM's as i can this evening, any left will be done tomorrow.
   
  Not had the chance yet to read any other posts here, so will go over them and reply to those needed, this evening also.


----------



## bIack

angelsblood said:


> anybody tried the virus with heir audio 8.a?
> 
> 
> just a bit? XD




I use the Silver Widow with the 8a's and I can tell you that it's a match made in heaven. Or hell, I'm not sure which one will be more effective/addictive. 

I think that the Virus could make the 8a's too bassy.


----------



## Mooses9

so frank is now selling the silver widow to the public i thought i read post where he was only keeping it for his own collection?
   
  how does the silver widow fair to the silver poison?


----------



## maguire

I don't think he is selling it to the Public.......Silver Widow has a bit more of everything the Silver Poison has, also there are  reviews available that shed light on these matters.


----------



## tsvo614

He keeps the silver widow to himself!


----------



## lin0003

He doesn't sell the wire to the public, no.


----------



## singleended58

lin0003 said:


> He doesn't sell the wire to the public, no.




That is correct. Frank told me he do not sell the SW to the public cuz last time I asked him too!


----------



## Toxic Cables

All emails replied to, will go through PM's later. 
   
  Seem to be having some issues with eBay messaging, so if anyone has been trying to message on eBay, please email or PM me instead.
   
  None of my Widow bare wire is for sale, other then the cotton sleeved BW. The Virus is also not sold as bare wire.
   
  The Poison, Scorpion and Viper are all available to buy, as always, as are most DIY connectors.
   
  Off to bed


----------



## tsvo614

Frank makes silver widow mini to mini and lightning to usb. I cant wait!


----------



## Mooses9

Ok cool thanks forclearing that up I feared I may have up grade again to the sw lol


----------



## tsvo614

Awwww i got my cables! I cant wait to try these out!
Thanks for the super fast shipping frank!


----------



## airstream66

I bought and paid for a copper cable (Scorpion) on February 18.  Still waiting for it to arrive.  In 3 days that will be 6 months of wait time.  I have bought a great many things online and this "purchase" is easily the worst experience I have ever had with anything I have ever bought.  I can't call it a purchase yet since I have no reason to believe that what I paid for will ever show up.


----------



## mwindham08

Finally got my Silver Widows in! 
   
  They are looking and sounding great, will post some photos later on


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





airstream66 said:


> I bought and paid for a copper cable (Scorpion) on February 18.  Still waiting for it to arrive.  In 3 days that will be 6 months of wait time.  I have bought a great many things online and this "purchase" is easily the worst experience I have ever had with anything I have ever bought.  I can't call it a purchase yet since I have no reason to believe that what I paid for will ever show up.


 

 contact frank on Pm with above txt: ordered cable since 6 months...am sure u willl get urs..but its possible something went wrong..better contact frank directly....it will be solved quickly..am sure..but as u know WE ALL had to wait a while for our cables...some very loong...


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> contact frank on Pm with above txt: ordered cable since 6 months...am sure u willl urs..but its possible something went wrong..better contact frank directly....it will be solved quickly..am sure..but as u know WE ALL had to wait a while for our cables...some very loong...


 
  Yeah, the wait time is indeed very long, but you have to wait for the good things.


----------



## tsvo614

Wow these silver widow interconnects is awesome!


----------



## Nulliverse

tsvo614 said:


> Wow these silver widow interconnects is awesome!




Pics please! Thinking about getting some SW interconnects myself.


----------



## Mooses9

Quote: 





nulliverse said:


> Pics please! Thinking about getting some SW interconnects myself.


 
  also interesrted in pics


----------



## airstream66

I don't see the point in messaging back and forth.  If a man makes cables he shouldn't have to sit there all day answering private messages, emails, or anything else having to do with a given order.  He should be left to do his core job:  make cables.  I don't want lip service.  I want what I ordered and paid for.  Maybe if people stopped PM'ing Frank over and over he could actually produce a cable in something under 6 months.


----------



## tsvo614

Here are 2 hooked up to my clas -db

Oyaide jacks!


----------



## tsvo614

Headphone cables take 19+ plus weeks. Iems are faster and take only 2 months ...lol.


----------



## hifimanrookie

airstream66 said:


> I don't see the point in messaging back and forth.  If a man makes cables he shouldn't have to sit there all day answering private messages, emails, or anything else having to do with a given order.  He should be left to do his core job:  make cables.  I don't want lip service.  I want what I ordered and paid for.  Maybe if people stopped PM'ing Frank over and over he could actually produce a cable in something under 6 months.



So ur saying u never contacted frank about this? Ru from the middle ages or something.and then blaming others pm'in him??

..big part of any modern company is customer service.. CONTACT WITH THEIR CUSTOMERS..

.Its always possible that problems occur... So its not very smart not contacting the supplier about that if U THINK that occurs to u... 

Everyone will tell u same thing..but am wondering..if u buy any other product and something goes wrong..U NEVER MAIL OR CONTACT THE SELLER about it?????

 So U just wait months AND THEN COMPLAIN ON THE SPECIFIC BRAND APPRECIATION THREAD ABOUT IT INSTEAD OF CONTACTING THEM DIRECTLY??? 

U cant be serious about that! And to be honest it sounds weird to the least...

 Ofcourse u want ur cable in time..we all want that..i waited 14 weeks for mine... But in contacting him i knew exactly if the order was still going well or whether a mistake was made somewhere..that happens u know!!!

So..my tip..try to contact him directly..one PM wont hurt...u gain more with that that expressing this kind of things on their appreciation thread..there is a specific thread for these kind of complaints if u do want to express ur irritation..this isnt the right place for it.. I understand ur frustation..if ur honest bout it.... And not just try trolling this enjoyable thread...

But pls..contact him..just to make sure ur order is still in progress..


----------



## singleended58

In addition, Frank is currently a big boss of his business. If he does not get feedbacks or questions and reply all the customer's concerns his business would not be popular until this time. Btw, he has also tried to be fair and fulfilled the customer's satisfaction so he has spent the rest of his time to make cables besides being a boss to response questions only.


----------



## airstream66

Yes, we have communicated about 3 times now.  The last communication was on July 3 and read: "Sorry, i have moved it to the priority list now, it will ship next week without fail."  That was 6 weeks ago.  And don't forget, I am 6 months out from when I placed the order and paid for the order. And no indication was given at the time of purchase that the cable didn't exist.  It appeared to be "in stock".  Perhaps people who buy copper cables are automatically dropped in favor of people who buy silver cables.


----------



## hifimanrookie

airstream66 said:


> Yes, we have communicated about 3 times now.  The last communication was on July 3 and read: "Sorry, i have moved it to the priority list now, it will ship next week without fail."  That was 6 weeks ago.  And don't forget, I am 6 months out from when I placed the order and paid for the order. And no indication was given at the time of purchase that the cable didn't exist.  It appeared to be "in stock".  Perhaps people who buy copper cables are automatically dropped in favor of people who buy silver cables.



Am sorry..but thats nonsense what u say in ur last line...i have my second BW (custommade) copper cable and everyone knows i am treated same way as others...(.a few even called me a toxic lover! ).. I didnt wait any longer then a SW (silver) patient (as i call the buyers of silver cables..lolz)..

. If i was u i still would keep on stalking him with pm's bout ur cable... I think most of us did that...remember him of ur cable...lolz. 

Concerning that 'in stock' thingie on ebay... If i understand it correctly on ebay it always says in stock..only in ur confirmation u get the correct delivery date..but 6 months is a bit on the long side i agree...FRANK? :rolleyes:


----------



## lin0003

Hey Frank, I sent you an email a few days ago.


----------



## mtthefirst

Just got this from the mailbox. Excellent craftsmanship frank! Thank you.


----------



## longbowbbs

Beautiful! Let us know how they burn in....


----------



## bIack

Got my Silver Widow balanced IEM cable and a mini to mini Silver Widow as well. Look great, sound great. Honestly, I expected high. Received higher. Great job Frank! Time wise no complaints - received in the exact promised timeframe - 9 weeks. Will post pictures later.


----------



## Mooses9

Got my mini to mini silver poison and my toxic poison splitter both came super fast. Frank was extremely professional and answer aby question I had. Excellent quality excellent A++++


----------



## zachO

First post here! 
   
  Just bought a Silver Widow off a fellow Singaporean who sold his ciems while waiting for the cables to arrive. Only listened to it for about 5 minutes but i'm liking what i'm hearing so far. Using it with a JH11, upgrading from a TWag V1. 
   
  The most apparent difference to me would be the wider and deeper soundstage, combined with the punchier bass, while retaining absolutely pristine clarity. I did have a quick listen to the seller's TWag V3 as well, just for comparisons sake and I prefer the Silver Widows in every aspect sonically. Switching from the SW to the TWag V3, the latter just sounds a lot thinner with a slightly narrower soundstage.
   
  Burning them in over the next few days and I must say i'm extremely pleased and excited with my purchase. Thanks Frank!
   
  p.s. this is my first time i've ever posted any sort of review (albeit very brief) anywhere so please be forgiving!


----------



## Nic Rhodes

Airstream, you are not alone being on a priority but very long waiting list. I eagerly await delivery also so I can join all this 'appreciation'.


----------



## edyeded

I was going to order a toxic cable for my JH16s until I started reading about how long the waiting list is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   
  what is at the moment?


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





edyeded said:


> I was going to order a toxic cable for my JH16s until I started reading about how long the waiting list is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Just got my Fitear cables from frank a few days ago, I had been waiting for about 10 weeks.


----------



## edyeded

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> Just got my Fitear cables from frank a few days ago, I had been waiting for about 10 weeks.


 
   
  10 weeks huh? And you seem like one of the lucky ones.
   
  I may have to go for another option. I liked the fact that he is in the UK and so am I, but 10 weeks is just too long a wait!


----------



## hifimanrookie

edyeded said:


> 10 weeks huh? And you seem like one of the lucky ones.
> 
> I may have to go for another option. I liked the fact that he is in the UK and so am I, but 10 weeks is just too long a wait!



Question: u prefer waiting less and actually pay more most of the times for same quality u get from frank.?.and am not even speaking about the upgrade in sound compared to other certain premium brands for same kind of cables...i know as before i got myself a toxic cable i listened/owned probably most of the premium brands until now..and until now..toxic is still on top of my list after he made me my last superlative cable... Piece of art and the sound..well..u can guess...
But as many say..its all about priorities...want the best?..then u have to wait for it..as lots of others want the same..and after first cable they keep on coming for more..like me..and most of us.. Once ur intoxicated u never turn back... 

But its always ur choice..but trust me..its worth the wait..ask anyone who got their cable... 
But we all understand for some the 10+ weeks wait is just to much..well then good luck with finding the same quality in sound and built for same price.. 

Update: as far iunderstand the iem cables are delivered faster then the regular headphone cables...


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





edyeded said:


> 10 weeks huh? And you seem like one of the lucky ones.
> 
> I may have to go for another option. I liked the fact that he is in the UK and so am I, but 10 weeks is just too long a wait!


 
  That's for CIEM cable. If you order headphone cable, probably have to double that waiting time.


----------



## edyeded

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Question: u prefer waiting less and actually pay more most of the times for same quality u get from frank..and am not even speaking about the upgrade in sound compared to other certain premium brands for same kind of cables...i know as before i got myself a toxic cable i listened/owned probably most of the premium brands until now..and until now..toxic is still on top of my list after he made me my last superlative cable... Piece of art and the sound..well..u can guess...
> But as many say..its all about priorities...want the best?..then u have to wait for it..as lots of others want the same..and after first cable they keep on coming for more..like me..and most of us.. Once ur intoxicated u never turn back...
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I am in no doubt that Frank produce fantastic cables. After all, I am on this thread for a reason.
   
  HPL Audio for example also a produce excellent cables (pure silver $200, Pure Silver with Gold $250) and have a turnaround time of 2 weeks. 
   
  But in saying that, I am sure that Frank is backed up on orders for good reason. I am still yet to make my mind though. I've read that some people have been waiting in excess of 6 months. Kinda long dont you think?


----------



## sensui123

I think when ordering from Frank, you have to expect the lead time and be willing to wait.  Don't order something that you need right away or within a month for example (unless Frank changes around his production line and lead times).  I waited 9-10 months for my cables and it was worth every second....granted it was a pretty big batch but I never hurried him along since I had cables to listen to already....but man oh man when everything came....the interconnects/headphone/iem cables......works of art.


----------



## edyeded

Quote: 





sensui123 said:


> I think when ordering from Frank, you have to expect the lead time and be willing to wait.  Don't order something that you need right away or within a month for example (unless Frank changes around his production line and lead times).  I waited 9-10 months for my cables and it was worth every second....granted it was a pretty big batch but I never hurried him along since I had cables to listen to already....but man oh man when everything came....the interconnects/headphone/iem cables......works of art.


 
   
  Yea I get it. Its worth the wait.
   
  All Im asking is if its worth the wait compared to other cable companies. Even if toxic cables are marginally better (if being the key word here), is the 10 month wait justifiable? Especially if a person only hs stock cables to listen to?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





edyeded said:


> I am in no doubt that Frank produce fantastic cables. After all, I am on this thread for a reason.
> 
> HPL Audio for example also a produce excellent cables (pure silver $200, Pure Silver with Gold $250) and have a turnaround time of 2 weeks.
> 
> But in saying that, I am sure that Frank is backed up on orders for good reason. I am still yet to make my mind though. I've read that some people have been waiting in excess of 6 months. Kinda long dont you think?


 

 yes 6 months is long..thats about 24 weeks or so (but i understand those are unique examples?)...
   
  but did u know i am waiting for my new amp since june already also (and no am not nuts..lolz) ..and its only going to be ready at the end of november and then it takes around 2 weeks to get to my doorstep as the builder resides in canada...so i probably will get it just before christmas... and yep i paid...BUT I ALREADY KNOW THAT IT WILL BE SO WORTH IT..i even like the wait...it makes u want it more (and in meantime u can change how u want it...i changed a lot of things since i ordered back on 2 june.(even the color of the wooden knob for volume for the third time..oops.)...
   
  but waiting makes u desire it more (or it will drive u nuts!)..and when u have it u appreciate it more... but still i ordered my last cable in january...got it in june or something... so for my lastest updates in my rig i have been waiting for a whole year (give or take)..
   
  and yes i could go the simple way..get myself a HPL cable or another fast delivering brand (less orders?less hand/custom work?) and buy myself an off the shelf premium (also excellent!) amp and dac for probably less money then what i spend on my new amp...but why do it simple, easy and standard..if u can do it difficult and hard and get urself EXACTLY what u want (even the inside cabling, THE EXACT AMOUNT OF WATTS or even what kind of volume control u want inside as some can be extremely exotic i found out!)..and have something unique and superb sounding...well i made my choice...
   
  but if i didnt by accident read a review of a well respected headfi'er here on headfi about their 'standard' headphone amp i never had jumped on the custommade wagon of that particular brand... my wallet hates him now.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  oops...
   
  and frank does same thing..if u have special needs...i am sure frank can do it for u...no matter what..if its technically possible and in his eyes soundwise acceptable to his high standards..he will do it for u..my cable is one of a kind..until now i am still the only one who has it..thats why u have to wait...he accept the orders and makes the cables accordingly..no one gets put in front..no matter how much money u spent..and yeah..if ur just behind a crazy man who ordered a HUGE amount of cables (sensui? lolz) then u are a bit in bad luck....


----------



## edyeded

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> yes 6 months is long..thats about 24 weeks or so (but i understand those are unique examples?)...
> 
> but did u know i am waiting for my new amp since june already also (and no am not nuts..lolz) ..and its only going to be ready at the end of november and then it takes around 2 weeks to get to my doorstep as the builder resides in canada...so i probably will get it just before christmas... and yep i paid...BUT I ALREADY KNOW THAT IT WILL BE SO WORTH IT..i even like the wait...it makes u want it more (and in meantime u can change how u want it...i changed a lot of things since i ordered back on 2 june.(even the color of the wooden knob for volume for the third time..oops.)...
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ha. I love how you are so enthusiastic about the wait. I on the other hand am impatient. What if i get hit by a bus within the time it takes to make the flipping cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Its great how Frank will cater to the needs of the customer. It really is. But so do HPL and the other companies.
   
  I guess I got some thinking to do huh?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





edyeded said:


> Ha. I love how you are so enthusiastic about the wait. I on the other hand am impatient. What if i get hit by a bus within the time it takes to make the flipping cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i just love the cable! and i had a couple of other brands already and listened to many...my friend..its worth it..and if u have something to look for..u will be more carefull on the streets also..as u REALLY want to hear the new cable...U SEE..we have a win-win situation...because of the cables of frank..us peeps are more careful on the streets and so create less accidents... FRANK FOR PRESIDENT!!! OMG..i just lost it. lolz..
   
  seriiously... i am not trying to sell franks products to u..if i didnt find them that good i wouldnt be so enthousiastic...for example..i deeply hated the he400 i had... so u wont hear me saying almost ANYTHING about that can... i just say...give it a few days to think about... we all respect it if u still decide to buy something else...and we wont cut ur tyres..PROMISE!!!..


----------



## sensui123

Quote: 





edyeded said:


> Yea I get it. Its worth the wait.
> 
> All Im asking is if its worth the wait compared to other cable companies. Even if toxic cables are marginally better (if being the key word here), is the 10 month wait justifiable? Especially if a person only hs stock cables to listen to?


 
   
  That is really a personal call.  For me it really worked out since I'm constantly busy with work, family, and lately months with a big move to a new house.  So I guess the wait didn't seem as long....did give me a good break on head fi though......curse me for coming back....it started with just pm'in Frank to check status and to catch up with old friends and then I made the mistake of browsing.....wallet hates head fi.


----------



## Mooses9

quote name="edyeded" url="/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/4455#post_9722448"]
I am in no doubt that Frank produce fantastic cables. After all, I am on this thread for a reason.

HPL Audio for example also a produce excellent cables (pure silver $200, Pure Silver with Gold $250) and have a turnaround time of 2 weeks. 

But in saying that, I am sure that Frank is backed up on orders for good reason. I am still yet to make my mind though. I've read that some people have been waiting in excess of 6 months. Kinda long dont you think?
[/quote]

I have owned hpl cables namely the pure silver. They use neotech cables for pure silver. The neotech are only I believe 4n 5n copper. 

Imo comparing the 2 the silver poison and neotech the silver poison rains imo. The bass extension and impact is second to none with pure silver

Normally you get pure silver and it takes away from the bass and mid bass frequency. Nit the silver poison silver poison give excellebt bass freq slam.extension ans mid bass.

Imo there is no comparispn between the neotech abd the silver poison


----------



## maguire

In Short...........He's now learnt to wait.....


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

I hope it's ok to post this here:
   
  I am selling my LCD-2.2 + a Toxic Cables "Arsenic" 8 wire cable. The Arsenic is a hybrid of White Widow and Silver Widow and is whitout doubt an excellent cable!
   
*Be aware that I am NOT selling this because I am unsatisfied with the cable! It was worth every cent - it's an example of great craftmanship and takes the LCD 2.2 up a notch or two*! 
  I have to sell this stuff because I am in some financial trouble. Audio can be a pretty expensive "hobby" (more like an addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I have to shift my priorities to other things for now.
   
  Shoot me a pm in case you're interested!
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/676683/audeze-lcd-2-2-bamboo-leather-toxic-cables-arsenic-8-wire-cable


----------



## boirefish

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I hope it's ok to post this here:
> 
> I am selling my LCD-2.2 + a Toxic Cables "Arsenic" 8 wire cable. The Arsenic is a hybrid of White Widow and Silver Widow and is whitout doubt an excellent cable!
> 
> ...


 
   
  I just shot you a PM  
   
  It's either this arsenic or a silver widow for me!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I hope it's ok to post this here:
> 
> I am selling my LCD-2.2 + a Toxic Cables "Arsenic" 8 wire cable. The Arsenic is a hybrid of White Widow and Silver Widow and is whitout doubt an excellent cable!
> 
> ...


 

 if i didnt bought the new amp i would for sure buy ur headphone with cable... u ask an excellent price! am sorry to hear about ur problems..good luck with it.


----------



## Mooses9

Quote: 





maguire said:


> In Short...........He's now learnt to wait.....


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I hope it's ok to post this here:
> 
> I am selling my LCD-2.2 + a Toxic Cables "Arsenic" 8 wire cable. The Arsenic is a hybrid of White Widow and Silver Widow and is whitout doubt an excellent cable!
> 
> ...


 
  Sorry to hear about your troubles, good luck with the sale.
  Hartmann is one of the good guys and you can buy with confidence.


----------



## hifimanrookie

alvin sawdust said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles, good luck with the sale.
> Hartmann is one of the good guys and you can buy with confidence.



+1 i agree on the last point! This is a very good deal!!!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Thanks a lot for the support, guys!


----------



## bluewrx1025

Just got my silver IE80 cables in the mail today. All I can say is they are amazing. Great craftsmanship and great guy to communicate with. Thanks Frank for the great cables! I will post some pictures later.


----------



## bluewrx1025

As promised here are some pictures of my cables and setup. Got to listen to them for a little bit tonight and they are great paired with my RWAK100. The clarity is amazing. Just listened to Time from Pink Floyd and have heard sounds in the song i've never heard before. Overall I am very happy with the cables.


----------



## mtthefirst

Here is my setup used while working.


----------



## edyeded

Quote: 





bluewrx1025 said:


> As promised here are some pictures of my cables and setup. Got to listen to them for a little bit tonight and they are great paired with my RWAK100. The clarity is amazing. Just listened to Time from Pink Floyd and have heard sounds in the song i've never heard before. Overall I am very happy with the cables.


 
   
  How much was your RWAK100?
   
  Great setup btw!


----------



## bluewrx1025

edyeded said:


> How much was your RWAK100?
> 
> Great setup btw!



Thanks! I actually found someone on eBay selling it and got it for $700 with the AK leather case added in.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





bluewrx1025 said:


> Thanks! I actually found someone on eBay selling it and got it for $700 with the AK leather case added in.


 
  Pretty good deal if you need portability.


----------



## tsvo614

These cables sound great even directly to iphone with no amp. Try that!


----------



## ken5334ever

hey anyone can tell me how's frank works? i order on ebay for Sennheiser 9 ft HD800 Pure OCC Silver cable pay on mar.30 .I still have not received，I tried to contact frank,but no replies? I see a lot of people say have to wait for a long time..but at least have to give me a time . framk Last reply is received by jul.27 say: Yes, "it's being made in the current batch, this will 100% ship within 1 week." After that, no matter how many times I send messages and email .. frank don't have any replies. i don't get that...what's goin on? any one can tell? thanks!


----------



## sensui123

I suggest you PM him here, he always responds within 2-3 days no matter how busy he is (most of the times much quicker).  With all the orders he gets and them being customized to every customer I can't imagine hiccups never happening.


----------



## lin0003

sensui123 said:


> I suggest you PM him here, he always responds within 2-3 days no matter how busy he is (most of the times much quicker).  With all the orders he gets and them being customized to every customer I can't imagine hiccups never happening.


Exactly. He responds to emails after a longer time and sometimes misses them.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





ken5334ever said:


> hey anyone can tell me how's frank works? i order on ebay for Sennheiser 9 ft HD800 Pure OCC Silver cable pay on mar.30 .I still have not received，I tried to contact frank,but no replies? I see a lot of people say have to wait for a long time..but at least have to give me a time . framk Last reply is received by jul.27 say: Yes, "it's being made in the current batch, this will 100% ship within 1 week." After that, no matter how many times I send messages and email .. frank don't have any replies. i don't get that...what's goin on? any one can tell? thanks!


 
  Sorry, i will PM you in a moment, and i will try to go trough all emails and PM's between tonight and tomorrow.
   
  I have been having some major issues with my eBay account after it was hacked some time back. Replies i am sending to people either do not get sent, or the same message goes to dozens of people. So anyone with eBay orders is advised to email or PM me, instead of messaging through eBay.


----------



## Sniperbombers

just received my new Toxic Cable White Widow cable. I must say the quality is beautiful and extravagant. Looking in finer detail, each braided loop has its perfected width/height ratio with just enough stiffness to keep the cable ridged. I also decided to add the Toxic cable Y metal splitter and i don't regret it at all. With the rig that i have. - Schiit Lyr and Bifrost, it only matches even more + has a nifty shine to it. Going up to the connectors, the looping is absolutely perfect and each end of the connectors have the label of the cable. 

 - aesthetically i don't have much to say about the bads - except i wished the connections were labeled  for which one is left and right. i had to figure that out myself.


 Overall i have yet to test the cables out to see if i can here minor differences. especially moving from a stock copper cable to silver. Hopefully the tubes used in the process won't mix my personal thoughts.


 Picture porn below:

   

   

   

   

  

   
  ^Sorry about this blurry picture. i wished i had time to retake another one.


----------



## sensui123

Isn't red usually right and blue usually left?  Maybe I assume too much heh.  Spectacular cables as usual from Frank, he really goes out of the way to make sure they're all perfect.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry. All my headphone/IEM cables are labelled other then the HD6XX cables. I thought the red for right and black for left was pretty standard, that most would know it. My bad.
  I do have some custom HD6XX connectors in the works, so if these go ahead, they will be labelled correctly.
   
  Great pics, thanks for taking the time to take and post them. Looking forward to reading your impressions.


----------



## philo50

Quote: 





sensui123 said:


> Isn't red usually right and blue usually left?  Maybe I assume too much heh.  Spectacular cables as usual from Frank, he really goes out of the way to make sure they're all perfect.


 
  red is right....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> Here is my setup used while working.


 
  Very nice, that's my first ever FitEar cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





bluewrx1025 said:


> As promised here are some pictures of my cables and setup. Got to listen to them for a little bit tonight and they are great paired with my RWAK100. The clarity is amazing. Just listened to Time from Pink Floyd and have heard sounds in the song i've never heard before. Overall I am very happy with the cables.


 
  Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## lin0003

Frank, you have PM.


----------



## f4780y

First time Toxic Cable customer, received my IE80 Silver Poison yesterday morning.
   
  As can be confirmed by all the review posts in this appreciation thread, the quality of Frank's cables is truly exceptional. Genuine works of art which can only be appreciated fully in person.
  So far, my cable has 30 hours burn in, and at the moment it is sounding fantastic. Out of the packet it was initially very bright and quite harsh with little bass to speak of (quite a contrast with the usually bass heavy stock IE80's), but that's no surprise for a brand new silver cable I guess. 
  After 8 or so hours burn in the signature was changing quite considerably, and listening again this morning (16 hours) it had improved markedly. I've just finished 2 hours of listening and am extremely pleased with the progression in the sound I'm perceiving. The bass has returned and is is extremely well controlled (much better than stock). Mids are glorious, which is the typical weak point of the IE80 and undoubtedly a strength of the Silver Poison on these IEMs. The initial harshness in the treble has disappeared leaving an excellent overall sound-stage. I don't know how much further they will change in the days and months ahead, but I'm extremely happy as things stand. 
   
  Linked below is a snap of my portable set-up...
   
http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad221/f4780y/2013-08-22163626.jpg
   
  Sorry, I don't have enough posts yet to have inline images 
   
  In the spirit of full openness and honesty, not everything was rosy in the garden prior to receiving the cable on Thursday. For me personally, the purchasing experience (via Frank's eBay store) did not meet my, admittedly high, expectations. I'm sure that's more to do with me than it is to do with Frank, as plenty of folks praise his service on this thread. All in all my IEM cable took almost 12 weeks to arrive after thinking I was getting it initially from stock, then expecting it to come after 6 weeks, then 9 and chasing after 10 and 11 weeks. Throughout the whole process I personally felt the comms could have been much better, but that said, I do understand Frank is extremely (too?) busy. There is no better evidence of this than the temporary "closing" of his eBay store, but that didn't exactly inspire confidence in a first time buyer that didn't know he should have been following this thread! I'm not the type of person that cannot wait for things, but I do like to be kept informed if things change or are delayed etc. As I say, maybe that's my problem, not Frank's.
  To compound things, I also seem to have been unlucky enough to have actually had my order lost in the post. Following a PM exchange with Frank on the forum on Saturday night I had almost reached the point of giving up and writing off my purchase. Then, to Frank's credit, I received a PM out of nowhere on Monday morning saying I really should have received my cable by now and another would be sent out via Special Delivery. True to his word, that replacement cable arrived on Thursday morning with a big "sorry" written on the ziplock bag. The other remains lost in the ether somewhere...
   
  Nobody is more pleased than me that this all worked out in the end, and hopefully, rather than being seen as a negative, this information will give anyone out there that is currently waiting, perhaps impatiently, for their first order from Toxic Cables, the comfort to know that you haven't made a mistake and that Frank will get to you in the end.
   
The truth of the matter is now that I have one of Frank's cables in my possession and have been through the process once, I'd happily wait patiently for a year to receive my next cable if that's what it took.
   
  Anyhoo, that's my tale. Thanks to Frank and Toxic Cables. 
  I'll be sure to post an update if my perception of the cable continues to improve over time.


----------



## hifimanrookie

f4780y said:


> First time Toxic Cable customer, received my IE80 Silver Poison yesterday morning.
> 
> As can be confirmed by all the review posts in this appreciation thread, the quality of Frank's cables is truly exceptional. Genuine works of art which can only be appreciated fully in person.
> So far, my cable has 30 hours burn in, and at the moment it is sounding fantastic. Out of the packet it was initially very bright and quite harsh with little bass to speak of (quite a contrast with the usually bass heavy stock IE80's), but that's no surprise for a brand new silver cable I guess.
> ...



Welcome to intoxication... Once u taste toxic u wont turn back
And now u need toxic usb cable toxic powercable and toxic interconnects


----------



## bluewrx1025

f4780y said:


> First time Toxic Cable customer, received my IE80 Silver Poison yesterday morning.
> 
> As can be confirmed by all the review posts in this appreciation thread, the quality of Frank's cables is truly exceptional. Genuine works of art which can only be appreciated fully in person.
> So far, my cable has 30 hours burn in, and at the moment it is sounding fantastic. Out of the packet it was initially very bright and quite harsh with little bass to speak of (quite a contrast with the usually bass heavy stock IE80's), but that's no surprise for a brand new silver cable I guess.
> ...



Welcome to the thread. Very cool setup. I too have the IE80's with Frank's silver poison cables. I absolutely love them. Still burning the cables in at the moment and I am glad to hear that after only 8 hours there was a remarkable difference. I'm just about at the 8 hour mark and definitely looking forward to to these amazing cables full potential.


----------



## longbowbbs

It appears I have cables inbound via International Fedex......Good times are coming!


----------



## Keenan

Hi guy,
   
  Can i ask something?
  Which cable perform the best pairing with 8.A?
  Do those cable come with memory wire near the connector to make cable over the ear?


----------



## lin0003

keenan said:


> Hi guy,
> 
> Can i ask something?
> Which cable perform the best pairing with 8.A?
> Do those cable come with memory wire near the connector to make cable over the ear?


Silver Widow and they come with the cable at a 90 degree angle so that it goes over the ear. There is no memory wire.


----------



## Keenan

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Silver Widow and they come with the cable at a 90 degree angle so that it goes over the ear. There is no memory wire.


 
  Is that you recommend silver widow ?
  What is the difference the difference sliver widow and sliver posion


----------



## lin0003

keenan said:


> Is that you recommend silver widow ?
> What is the difference the difference sliver widow and sliver posion


Silver widow is thicker and people say that it is better in every aspect.


----------



## Keenan

I think frank will be received an email after i done my research.
   
  Thank lin0003


----------



## lin0003

No problem.


----------



## Hipper

Quote: 





edyeded said:


> Ha. I love how you are so enthusiastic about the wait. I on the other hand am impatient. What if i get hit by a bus within the time it takes to make the flipping cable


 
  You should put a clause in your will that states that your executor should contact Frank at the earliest opportunity to cancel your order so the rest of us don't have to wait so long.
   
  Indeed it's a good idea we all do this - perhaps it should be part of the contract with Frank.


----------



## edyeded

Quote: 





hipper said:


> You should put a clause in your will that states that your executor should contact Frank at the earliest opportunity to cancel your order so the rest of us don't have to wait so long.
> 
> Indeed it's a good idea we all do this - perhaps it should be part of the contract with Frank.


 
   
  Ha..or that it be put in my coffin with me


----------



## f4780y

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Welcome to intoxication... Once u taste toxic u wont turn back
> And now u need toxic usb cable toxic powercable and toxic interconnects


 
  Thanks, and yes, I'm genuinely considering the interconnects next


----------



## f4780y

Quote: 





bluewrx1025 said:


> Welcome to the thread. Very cool setup. I too have the IE80's with Frank's silver poison cables. I absolutely love them. Still burning the cables in at the moment and I am glad to hear that after only 8 hours there was a remarkable difference. I'm just about at the 8 hour mark and definitely looking forward to to these amazing cables full potential.


 
   
  Thanks, I know there are better amps out there, but I love my D2 Boa setup with the iPhone like that for casual portable listening...


----------



## Henke

Frank makes all kind of interconnects:
   


   
  trust me, he can conjure up whatever interconnect you need.


----------



## mwindham08




----------



## mwindham08

Just a little Toxic Taboo love for you guys, enjoy!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





mwindham08 said:


> Just a little Toxic Taboo love for you guys, enjoy!


 
  Nice! Won't be long for me as well.....


----------



## buson160man

Quote: 





biack said:


> Got my Silver Widow balanced IEM cable and a mini to mini Silver Widow as well. Look great, sound great. Honestly, I expected high. Received higher. Great job Frank! Time wise no complaints - received in the exact promised timeframe - 9 weeks. Will post pictures later.


 
    When I read that another person gets his order in just 9 weeks. I have to wonder what the heck is going on? My order is almost at 5 months wait time by the end of next week. I have read that others have already waited in excess of six months. How is it possible that an order can be processed in and delivered in only 9 weeks. I think toxic cable needs to prioritize their orders and process them in order with the oldest orders processed first. I think that is the only fair.


----------



## sensui123

I don't think it's that simple as to a "first come first serve" type of business model. While the order of the custom cable orders probably plays a big part, there are other factors Frank has to consider in terms of labor efficiencies and material efficiencies/availability/sourcing....I'm only speaking from a manufacturer point of view (my background) in general and I'm sure he has more factors than that even to consider.  It's not easy catering to a customized market, nothing like churning out the same product in 100's of thousands.


----------



## buson160man

Quote: 





airstream66 said:


> I bought and paid for a copper cable (Scorpion) on February 18.  Still waiting for it to arrive.  In 3 days that will be 6 months of wait time.  I have bought a great many things online and this "purchase" is easily the worst experience I have ever had with anything I have ever bought.  I can't call it a purchase yet since I have no reason to believe that what I paid for will ever show up.


 
   Ditto I am waiting almost 5 months on my scorpion audeze cable. I guess I am going to be waiting at least another   month before mine comes. I know from comments that the cable is worth the wait but like you until I get the cable that is just a bunch of hearsay. My experience only comprised of one rather brisk message reply that offered a refund offer and a current wait of 9-12 weeks which is at 19 weeks as of sunday. I think before this order is over I will have waited longer than I have ever waited for a product. It is moving up the ladder quickly as one of my worst experiences with purchasing anything.


----------



## jazzgas

Quote: 





mwindham08 said:


> Just a little Toxic Taboo love for you guys, enjoy!


 
  You have the same setup  I do....Taboo MK III and Audeze LCD 2.2s and in 8 weeks or so...a CSP 3.  I haven't bought an after market cable yet.  What is yours?....a Silver Widow 8 footer?  What are your impressions?  What did it cost in US Dollars....What was the wait time?  Thanks, Mark.


----------



## longbowbbs

All I can add is that as unpredictable as the wait time is, it has always been worth it when the cables arrived.


----------



## mwindham08

Quote: 





jazzgas said:


> You have the same setup  I do....Taboo MK III and Audeze LCD 2.2s and in 8 weeks or so...a CSP 3.  I haven't bought an after market cable yet.  What is yours?....a Silver Widow 8 footer?  What are your impressions?  What did it cost in US Dollars....What was the wait time?  Thanks, Mark.


 
  Your right it is a silver widow, 6 feet though. 
   
  I really like it so far it is still burning in but definitely produces a much cleaner sound compared to the stock cables.
  The improvements include a more detailed and extended bass and treble which I though was a little surprising.
  I was actually going to get the newest cable(copper silver hybrid, can't remember its name) but Frank talked me into the Widow for the LCD-2's.
   
  I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a CSP 3 before the price goes up. 
  Right now I have to switch out RCA cables whenever I want to listen to my speakers...that is getting old really fast.
  In addition everyone says the CSP add that extra something to the Taboo's sound so its a win win.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





mwindham08 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah Man!...Great combo.....moar oooomph!


----------



## mwindham08

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Yeah Man!...Great combo.....moar oooomph!


 
  Don't longbow my willpower is fading fast as it is!!!


----------



## jazzgas

Quote: 





mwindham08 said:


> Your right it is a silver widow, 6 feet though.
> 
> I really like it so far it is still burning in but definitely produces a much cleaner sound compared to the stock cables.
> The improvements include a more detailed and extended bass and treble which I though was a little surprising.
> ...


 
  I'm not sure I understand.....are you saying you keep the speaker cables disconnected until you want to listen to them?  I don't have speakers yet but have a set of Zu Audio "Souls" on order with a set of speaker cables with bananas on both ends so connecting and disconnecting to the Taboo is fast and easy....if I don't want the speakers running while listening to headphones.  How much were the Silver Widows?  Mark.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





buson160man said:


> Ditto I am waiting almost 5 months on my scorpion audeze cable. I guess I am going to be waiting at least another   month before mine comes. I know from comments that the cable is worth the wait but like you until I get the cable that is just a bunch of hearsay. My experience only comprised of one rather brisk message reply that offered a refund offer and a current wait of 9-12 weeks which is at 19 weeks as of sunday. I think before this order is over I will have waited longer than I have ever waited for a product. It is moving up the ladder quickly as one of my worst experiences with purchasing anything.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





buson160man said:


> When I read that another person gets his order in just 9 weeks. I have to wonder what the heck is going on? My order is almost at 5 months wait time by the end of next week. I have read that others have already waited in excess of six months. How is it possible that an order can be processed in and delivered in only 9 weeks. I think toxic cable needs to prioritize their orders and process them in order with the oldest orders processed first. I think that is the only fair.


 
I don't prioritize one order over another when i receive them, i think sensui123 can vouch for that, as the value of his first order was several thousand and he waited longer then anyone else. If i was prioritizing an order, then it would have been that order, as a cancellation would have meant huge refund.
   
If you read through the thread, you will find that all the cables being received in a matter of 9 weeks or even 2 weeks have all been IEM cables and not headphone. I have also always stated on this thread that IEM cables have a shorter wait time then headphone cables and this is due to several reason, with one being that they are much quicker to make and on the majority of the cables, i have someone else do most of the work ans i have to just solder the jack on, while the other end has OM connectors.
   
Yes, cables are taking considerably longer then i had originally estimated, but this is not done on purpose. I am improving my cables all the time. You just have to look at the pictures on my site and how those cables look, compared to the one you finally receive, to know how much nicer/better it looks and making those improvements to those cable does mean the cables take longer to build.
   
For me, every cable that leaves my door, need to be perfect, and i go to extreme lengths to make sure of this. This includes everything down to the heatshrink on the connectors. I honestly change/cut off 2 or 3 heatshrink off every connector, before i am happy with one, as it need to be straight and matching on both sides and this is not easy to do with heatshrink and this again means it takes 2-3 times longer for me to do a connector, then it would someone else. Then there are the aluminum splitters on some cables, so now i am dealing with screws, washers and nuts to contend with, rather then some heatshrink over a tube, so this all takes longer.  Just go online and compare the finish on my cable to others and you might just see what i mean.
   
I am doing my best, i am working as 24/7 to try and get the pending orders out and that's all i can do. The has been long and i appreciate how most are sticking it through and promise that every single person who has paid for a cable will receive what they paid for. If you cannot wait then please ask for a refund and i would refund you as soon as i see the request, i am not holding anyone's money to ransom and neither do you need to worry if you will ever get what you paid for, as you will.....................finally 
   
From now on, i will do my best to message every person when you order ships, so that you are not wondering if your order has shipped yet or maybe even got lost (only ever happened 3 times). This will also hopefully give me more time to work on cables, as i will have less emails to deal with, with customers wondering if order has shipped.
   
Sorry for the long post, i am trying my best.
   
Back to work


----------



## mwindham08

No I mean my dac only has 1 rca output so I have to switch between the taboo and my speaker amp. My speakers are too inefficient to be played through the taboo


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]I don't prioritize one order over another when i receive them, i think sensui123 can vouch for that, as the value of his first order was several thousand and he waited longer then anyone else. If i was prioritizing an order, then it would have been that order, as a cancellation would have meant huge refund.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000CD]If you read through the thread, you will find that all the cables being received in a matter of 9 weeks or even 2 weeks have all been IEM cables and not headphone. I have also always stated on this thread that IEM cables have a shorter wait time then headphone cables and this is due to several reason, with one being that they are much quicker to make and on the majority of the cables, i have someone else do most of the work ans i have to just solder the jack on, while the other end has OM connectors.[/COLOR]
> 
> ...




Frank..u know u didnt need to post this right???as we all know how u work...and we appreciate that..yes..some have doubts..but that will always happen.. Even if ur delivery time would be 4 weeks time..as it would be about quality control or something else..people are very demanding if it concerns money... Thats human..i believe ur doing a great job..and i know myself how long ur working days are frank..we had been active on pm for my cable at 4 am sometimes! And same morning at 7 i got next reply pm...yes guys..these are inhuman hours..i know..as i do the same..but i think frank even misses sometimes a night sleep..even those 3 hours to get ur cables ready are not reached sometimes... And yes.waiting.time is long.. But we also know we are with thousands and he is just one (or 2 as he has a helper now for th easy stuff)... I saw a pic of him saying that was a months work..and those were more then 50.000 (GBP?) worth of cables He wrote with that post..can u imagine how much work that is?? 
As many also stated after receiving their first cables after 6months (or more) also...i will be more then happy to wait LONG for my next cable..even if I HAVE TO WAIT FOR A YEAR!!! Funny is that i am starting to like to wait for my stuff..it makes me more anxious to get it..

am now counting the days until my new amp arrives...still 3months to go of the 6....lolz 

damn..i will be luckiest man after receiving it...

So once again...frank..u didnt need to post this...but i know ur a nice and honest guy who tries to help every one as best as u can without lowering ur extreme quality and in the process try to improve it... Thats why u posted this..and it says lots bout u mate

Sorry..just had to post this..couldnt hold back..just want people to understand this... Wish more brands would take such a high pride in the quality of their products instead of lower delivery times as soon customers get nervous....

Ask urself..what u prefer...worse quality cabling and get it in a month or two (other premium brand are having longer delivery dates.also lately since they also need to meet the custom wishes of customers who spend lots of money on their cables) or waiting longer and get ur dream cable for the moment that is..as most of us shortly after buying first cable from frank buy a better one from him..i wonder why that is.


----------



## bluewrx1025

hifimanrookie said:


> Frank..u know u didnt need to post this right???as we all know how u work...and we appreciate that..yes..some have doubts..but that will always happen.. Even if ur delivery time would be 4 weeks time..as it would be about quality control or something else..people are very demanding if it concerns money... Thats human..i believe ur doing a great job..and i know myself how long ur working days are frank..we had been active on pm for my cable at 4 am sometimes! And same morning at 7 i got next reply pm...yes guys..these are inhuman hours..i know..as i do the same..but i think frank even misses sometimes a night sleep..even those 3 hours to get ur cables ready are not reached sometimes... And yes.waiting.time is long.. But we also know we are with thousands and he is just one (or 2 as he has a helper now for th easy stuff)... I saw a pic of him saying that was a months work..and those were more then 50.000 (GBP?) worth of cables He wrote with that post..can u imagine how much work that is??
> As many also stated after receiving their first cables after 6months (or more) also...i will be more then happy to wait LONG for my next cable..even if I HAVE TO WAIT FOR A YEAR!!! Funny is that i am starting to like to wait for my stuff..it makes me more anxious to get it..
> 
> am now counting the days until my new amp arrives...still 3months to go of the 6....lolz
> ...




Great post hifimanrookie. It is refreshing to know how Frank works and knowing that each and every cable he makes is nothing less than perfect when it leaves his hands. Even at the expense of the 6+ months wait time it might take for some customers. I myself (along with a lot of other satisfied customers) are more than willing to wait for these amazing cables because I know the quality of the product. I wish more companies would go through the quality control and amount of perfection that Frank does because no matter how long it takes, I would rather have quality over quantity.


----------



## Toxic Cables

A couple of cables i recently made, including Venom's,


----------



## Mooses9

BEAUTIFUL WORK!


----------



## bIack

buson160man said:


> When I read that another person gets his order in just 9 weeks. I have to wonder what the heck is going on? My order is almost at 5 months wait time by the end of next week. I have read that others have already waited in excess of six months. How is it possible that an order can be processed in and delivered in only 9 weeks. I think toxic cable needs to prioritize their orders and process them in order with the oldest orders processed first. I think that is the only fair.




IEM cable received in 9 weeks... From what I've read on this forum the 18 week waiting periid is for the headphone cables


----------



## lin0003

Hey Frank, any reason why you changed to right angle connectors?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Hey Frank, any reason why you changed to right angle connectors?


 
  What do you mean, for what?


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> What do you mean, for what?


 
  For the IEM cables. Previously, didn't you just use the UE ones and then bend the cables at a 90 degree angle?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> For the IEM cables. Previously, didn't you just use the UE ones and then bend the cables at a 90 degree angle?


 
  The angled ones are only used for the Virus and Widow Fietear cables, all other cables still use the same as previously. The Piccolino, Virus and Widow pictured are Fitear cables.
   
  The Poison and Scorpion will soon be available with OM connectors for Fitear.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The angled ones are only used for the Virus and Widow Fietear cables, all other cables still use the same as previously.
> 
> The Poison and Scorpion will soon be available with OM connectors for Fitear.


 
  Oh, right now I see. Sorry...


----------



## tsvo614

Great work frank!toxic cables rock!


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> A couple of cables i recently made, including Venom's,



Am i seeing my next balanced THICK cable that i am going to order next year?


----------



## syobwoc

love that sleeving of the second to the last pic.  Anyone know what its called?  The black with white dotted lines.


----------



## tsvo614

Now i cant find frank


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





tsvo614 said:


> Now i cant find frank


 

 Huh?


----------



## tsvo614

Franks been gone for 3 days


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





tsvo614 said:


> Franks been gone for 3 days


 
  It feels like the 1000th time, but here we go:
   
  Frank is super-busy. Toxic Cables is basically run by him alone and some helpers. He's a perfectionist whose work is among the best you can get for the money. A lot of people order from him, and on top of that he also has a family. Needless to say he hardly gets any sleep. He shows up on head-fi as often as he can, but I guess everyone can understand that his top priority is to finish all those cables and send them out to the waiting customers.


----------



## tsvo614

Hahahh....yea im trying to get his attention here


----------



## inter voice

tsvo614 said:


> Hahahh....yea im trying to get his attention here



 
 Just be patient. I observed that Frank will normally reply to PM and e-mails about once in a week. He is too busy in making cables. You may wish to know that I had been waited for about 200 days before I got his wonderful SW for my HD800. It is worth a wait, no regret at all !!!


----------



## Tony1110

I was always dubious as to whether there was any truth in the notion that silver cables really do improve treble, but I just plugged the Silver Poison into my LCD-2 this morning and my god they do. It's instantly noticeable! I can hear all kinds of things that I wasn't hearing with the stock cable. Very impressed!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> I was always dubious as to whether there was any truth in the notion that silver cables really do improve treble, but I just plugged the Silver Poison into my LCD-2 this morning and my god they do. It's instantly noticeable! I can hear all kinds of things that I wasn't hearing with the stock cable. Very impressed!


 

 Matches my experience with the Arsenic, which is of the same "branch" of cables, as it also contains silver and gold. Silver in general is excellent for the LCD-2.2!


----------



## Tony1110

Now I'm satisfied that cables do make a difference, the only remaining audiophile bone of contention for me is bit rates and sampling frequencies. I still cannot tell the difference between 16/44 and 24/192.

BTW, does your Toxic Cable have anything on it to indicate which is L and which is R?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> Now I'm satisfied that cables do make a difference, the only remaining audiophile bone of contention for me is bit rates and sampling frequencies. I still cannot tell the difference between 16/44 and 24/192.
> 
> BTW, does your Toxic Cable have anything on it to indicate which is L and which is R?


 

 I don't have my cable at hand right now. If there are no "L" and "R" on the plugs, then there should be a colour that indicates the channel. If it's black/white, black is right as far as I know. If it's red/white or red/black, red is right. As far as my understanding of colour markings goes, it's "the stronger colour is right". I may be wrong though.


----------



## mwindham08

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> I don't have my cable at hand right now. If there are no "L" and "R" on the plugs, then there should be a colour that indicates the channel. If it's black/white, black is right as far as I know. If it's red/white or red/black, red is right. As far as my understanding of colour markings goes, it's "the stronger colour is right". I may be wrong though.


 
  I hope red is right because thats where I have always been plugging it!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Quote: 





mwindham08 said:


> I hope red is right because thats where I have always been plugging it!


 

 What's funny about that is that it doesn't matter. Unless you were there at the live concert or the recording session and remember exactly who stood where and from which directions the different sounds hit your ear it's completely irrelevant. It's important for studio engineers and such so that they connect their studio gear the right way. For them it's of course very important!


----------



## mwindham08

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> What's funny about that is that it doesn't matter. Unless you were there at the live concert or the recording session and remember exactly who stood where and from which directions the different sounds hit your ear it's completely irrelevant. It's important for studio engineers and such so that they connect their studio gear the right way. For them it's of course very important!


 
  Your probably right it would just bug me knowing I have had it opposite this whole time.
   
  OCD kicking in....


----------



## hifimanrookie

mwindham08 said:


> Your probably right it would just bug me knowing I have had it opposite this whole time.
> 
> OCD kicking in....



Easy solution..connect ur headphone to an amp which has individual left-right volume control (337/339)or balance control (any Speaker amp in the world) and then put one level/side on zero..

.if ur volume level is zero on right side on the amp but u still hear music on right side of headphone...then ur connectors are mixed up...u just have to switch the connectors on ur headphone then. ...easy peasy...


----------



## Toxic Cables

For all my older cables that have the white and black markings, the white is right and black left.  For the cables shipping now and the last few months that don't have the black/white, they should all have L/R markings on them other then the HD6XX connectors and in this case, the red connector is right and the left black.
   
  Will try and go through some message tonight, but doubt i will have time to do all, so everyone can expect a reply by tomorrow. Apologies for the late replies.


----------



## tsvo614

There you are!


----------



## sensui123

Good problem to have Frank......just shows how amazing the quality of your cables really are and they speak for themselves.  You have a customer for life from me.....just received those fitears silver widow......MAAAAAAAGNIFICIENT.  Will post some pics when I get my DX100 back to do it some justice.


----------



## Painterspal

Quote: 





amanand88keys said:


> What's funny about that is that it doesn't matter. Unless you were there at the live concert or the recording session and remember exactly who stood where and from which directions the different sounds hit your ear it's completely irrelevant. It's important for studio engineers and such so that they connect their studio gear the right way. For them it's of course very important!


 
   
  Actually for some music it really does matter - classical for example because the orchestra is usually set out in a particular way and the whole point of the recording process is to capture that layout as realistically as possible. So when I'm listening to a symphony for example I typically expect the violins to be on the left and cellos on the right etc (as I hear it). That's one of the reasons why providing a realistic sound stage is such a crucial goal for headfi equipment - and all audio actually - when the aim is to capture a group of players performing together.
   
  Sorry to go off topic...


----------



## philo50

Quote: 





painterspal said:


> Actually for some music it really does matter - classical for example because the orchestra is usually set out in a particular way and the whole point of the recording process is to capture that layout as realistically as possible. So when I'm listening to a symphony for example I typically expect the violins to be on the left and cellos on the right etc (as I hear it). That's one of the reasons why providing a realistic sound stage is such a crucial goal for headfi equipment - and all audio actually - when the aim is to capture a group of players performing together.
> 
> Sorry to go off topic...


 
  good point.....


----------



## aohk1997

hey guys, i just got a viper. wanna know if it will corrode to give greenish colour as it has a base material of copper.But I'm not sure as won't the silver plating prevent it? If yes, how long will it take? I'm in singapore, pretty humid here.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





aohk1997 said:


> hey guys, i just got a viper. wanna know if it will corrode to give greenish colour as it has a base material of copper.But I'm not sure as won't the silver plating prevent it? If yes, how long will it take? I'm in singapore, pretty humid here.


 
  I don't think that it will.


----------



## aohk1997

oh ok, cos the dealer here was telling me that it has a chance of oxidising cos of the humidity and will turn green...and i really cannot stand the sight of green oxidation, so if it does, im planing to sell it away. Really wont oxidise? ( hope someone can like affirm, put my worries to rest  )


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





aohk1997 said:


> oh ok, cos the dealer here was telling me that it has a chance of oxidising cos of the humidity and will turn green...and i really cannot stand the sight of green oxidation, so if it does, im planing to sell it away. Really wont oxidise? ( hope someone can like affirm, put my worries to rest  )


 
  It might, but to be sure you might want to get the White Widow which is SPC Litz I believe which doesn't oxidize.


----------



## Thracian

aohk1997 said:


> oh ok, cos the dealer here was telling me that it has a chance of oxidising cos of the humidity and will turn green...and i really cannot stand the sight of green oxidation, so if it does, im planing to sell it away. Really wont oxidise? ( hope someone can like affirm, put my worries to rest  )



Hey bro, from Singapore here too. None my SPC cables turned green. The silver oxidizes from well, silver to grey but that's it. Heck, my very first copper cable is still shiny!


----------



## aohk1997

Hey there!  this really help alot! May i know how long have you been using your spc and copper cable for?
 btw i just receieved mine, which side is right and left? Theres one side with a red dot on the OM connector though


----------



## Toxic Cables

The Viper does has the potential to go green, especially in humid countries such as Singapore when being used as an IEM cable. The sweat and climate does not mix well with the IEM cable. The Poison and litz cables will not have this problem.
   
  For headphone cables, i have had no such reports, as the cable hardly makes any contact with with sweat and such.
   
  After using the Viper, give it a nice wipe with a very slightly damp microfibre cloth, let it dry and then store it back it the bag it comes in with the 2 dessiccant bags that the IEM cables come with. This will help keep the cable dry from the humid climate, when not in use. The cable can be stored like this with the IEM still attached.
   
  On a side note, the Back Widow is now available for IEM cables and headphone cables in a 26AWG version and being a litz cable, should not suffer from greening.
   
  For OM IEM cables, the red would be right and blue dot left. When wearing the cable, the dots should be facing the ceiling, for correct polarity.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The Viper does has the potential to go green, especially in humid countries such as Singapore when being used as an IEM cable. The sweat and climate does not mix well with the IEM cable. The Poison and litz cables will not have this problem.
> 
> For headphone cables, i have had no such reports, as the cable hardly makes any contact with with sweat and such.
> 
> ...


 
  What would be the cost of a BW IEM cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> What would be the cost of a BW IEM cable?


 
  £125.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> £125.


 
  Ok, cool. That's not much more than a Scorpion.


----------



## bIack

tony1110 said:


> Now I'm satisfied that cables do make a difference, the only remaining audiophile bone of contention for me is bit rates and sampling frequencies. I still cannot tell the difference between 16/44 and 24/192.
> 
> BTW, does your Toxic Cable have anything on it to indicate which is L and which is R?




Can't tell them apart (16 vs 24 bit) even with the silver?


----------



## edyeded

Hey guys,
   
  I received (luckily) an already made Silver Poison Cable from Frank earlier this week.
   
  In terms of performance I really was surprised at how much difference to the audio quality. Being it my first custom cable i cant compare it to anything else but it really is a significant improvement over the stock cable with the right audio source.
   
  I only have two issue (which I hope you guys can help me with):
  1. The cable coils way to much making it difficult for me to stay mobile comfortably.
  2. Because there is no memory wire behind the ears, the cable keeps flopping over my upper ear (seriously annoying).
   
  Do you guys have any fixes for these problems?
   
  Thanks
   
  Ed


----------



## tsvo614

edyeded said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I received (luckily) an already made Silver Poison Cable from Frank earlier this week.
> 
> ...




Doesn't the wire point downward? So it doesn't touch the ear anymore?
Mine used to be behind the ear memory wire but now it just goes straight down and is way more comfortable. sounds a lot better tooo of course. Which iem do you have?


----------



## tsvo614

edyeded said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I received (luckily) an already made Silver Poison Cable from Frank earlier this week.
> 
> ...




Try turning the iem so that the wire points down.
That should work.


----------



## edyeded

Quote: 





tsvo614 said:


> Doesn't the wire point downward? So it doesn't touch the ear anymore?
> Mine used to be behind the ear memory wire but now it just goes straight down and is way more comfortable. sounds a lot better tooo of course. Which iem do you have?


 
   
  I have the JH16 Pro's..theres no way the wire can go downward.


----------



## tsvo614

edyeded said:


> I have the JH16 Pro's..theres no way the wire can go downward.




Oh because yours is custom thats why... Darn that sucks. I thought if it was universal you could turn it. You may have to re custom it a different way.


----------



## singleended58

For UM Miracles owners what would you choose BW or SW? I listen mostly vocals.


----------



## lin0003

I would go for the BW since the SW might be a bit bright.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





singleended58 said:


> For UM Miracles owners what would you choose BW or SW? I listen mostly vocals.


 
  For JH16's SW's hands down. The gold cuts the brights and the SW cable is fantastic.


----------



## singleended58

I have listened to SP and it isn't my taste. What are the differences between BW and WW? Do the BW sound warmer and more midbass?


----------



## lin0003

Hey Frank, any reason why there can't be a White Widow IEM cable? I don't see it listed.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





edyeded said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I received (luckily) an already made Silver Poison Cable from Frank earlier this week.
> 
> ...


 
  This was a cable that i made some time ago, as it's the non OM CIEM cable. It had been in the bag for some time coiled up, so after a long period of being left like that, the cable can end up with a slight coil to it. I have sent you a PM with how to fix this, otherwise you can also send it back to me and i would be happy to straighten it out for you, only takes a minute.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Hey Frank, any reason why there can't be a White Widow IEM cable? I don't see it listed.


 
  I can offer them, but don't list them as i find it a little on the thick side.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I can offer them, but don't list them as i find it a little on the thick side.


 
  Aren't all 26 AWG cables the same thickness?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Aren't all 26 AWG cables the same thickness? gauge.


 
  The outer diameter of the sleeving on the WW is slightly thicker then any of my 26/25.5AWG cables.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The outer diameter of the sleeving on the WW is slightly thicker then and of my 26/25.5AWG cables.


 
  Ah, that's why. But the BW is the same size as say the Scorpion right?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Ah, that's why. But the BW is the same size as say the Scorpion right?


 
  The outer diameter of the 26AWG BW is only 0.1mm thicker then the 26AWG Scorpion.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The outer diameter of the 26AWG BW is only 0.1mm thicker then the 26AWG Scorpion.


 
  Ok, thanks a lot Frank. 
  You should make a thinner WW for IEMs. I'm sure a lot of people would buy it


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Ok, thanks a lot Frank.
> You should make a thinner WW for IEMs. I'm sure a lot of people would buy it


 
  I will most likely look in to it next year, but for now i have already lost count of all the different wires/cables i have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Just finished replying to all emails. Will go through all the PM later today lads. Sorry for the wait on replies.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I will most likely look in to it next year, but for now i have already lost count of all the different wires/cables i have.


 
  Yeah, how many different wires do you have? Over 10 I think...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Yeah, how many different wires do you have? Over 10 I think...


 
  Honestly, i don't have a clue, i would need to count them, but much more then 10. Remember, many of the cables are offered in 2 or 3 different gauges.


----------



## lin0003

Imagine winning a lifetime supply of them...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Imagine winning a lifetime supply of them...


 
  One of my customers will, later this year


----------



## sensui123

It had better be me......I mean......just saying....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sensui123 said:


> It had better be me......I mean......just saying....


 
  I have always wanted to win something, so might just rig it, so i win it myself. First i need to buy a cable from myself.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have always wanted to win something, so might just rig it, so i win it myself. First i need to buy a cable from myself.


 
  Should make it just before Christmas so that the winner gets an awesome Christmas present.


----------



## sensui123

toxic cables said:


> I have always wanted to win something, so might just rig it, so i win it myself. First i need to buy a cable from myself.




Hah would think you've seen enough of cables for one lifetime.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sensui123 said:


> Hah would think you've seen enough of cables for one lifetime.


 
   
  Who could ever have seen enough of cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Should make it just before Christmas so that the winner gets an awesome Christmas present.


 
  That's the plan.


----------



## sensui123

wait till the new equipment comes in going to do some nice photo shoots with the new cables....I know what you mean Frank toxic cables are just insanely sexy....hard to get enough! Will get you my direct bank account later to make this easier for the both of us lol.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sensui123 said:


> wait till the new equipment comes in going to do some nice photo shoots with the new cables....I know what you mean Frank toxic cables are just insanely sexy....hard to get enough! *Will get you my direct bank account later to make this easier for the both of us lol.*


 
  I did suggest that before, if you remember


----------



## FangJoker

Just ordered them tonight.  The wait will surely be worth it.  Also, Frank emailed me minutes after receiving the order and got in touch with me.  Talk about great communication with your clients.  This is greg in vegas, btw.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





vegasf1 said:


> Just ordered them tonight.  The wait will surely be worth it.  Also, Frank emailed me minutes after receiving the order and got in touch with me.  Talk about great communication with your clients.  This is greg in vegas, btw.


 
  Hey Greg, Welcome to head-fi, and thank you to your wallet


----------



## maguire

What are the Sonic differences with the BW & WW?


----------



## FangJoker

I know that I'll love them and the wait will be well worth it from reading this thread,


----------



## tsvo614

Frank supplies crystal piccolino too! 
Get hype!....lol.


----------



## longbowbbs

I got a package in the mail.....Gee, I wonder what is inside?


----------



## tsvo614

longbowbbs said:


> I got a package in the mail.....Gee, I wonder what is inside?
> 
> h34r:




Interconnects? What? Why are you asking us?


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I got a package in the mail.....Gee, I wonder what is inside?
> 
> h34r:


how should i know???? A snake???


----------



## tsvo614

hifimanrookie said:


> how should i know???? A snake???




A long snake


----------



## longbowbbs

Silver Widow CIEM's....Nice!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Silver Widow CIEM's....Nice!


 
  Awesome. Please turn the connectors around, so that the R/L markings face your face, when the IEM are in your ears.


----------



## longbowbbs

^^
  Done! (and pictures updated!) I am lost without the IEM cable red dot!


----------



## singleended58

Would you let us know how the SW sound with your CIEMs? I am just curious what CIEMs do you have in the pics?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





singleended58 said:


> Would you let us know how the SW sound with your CIEMs? I am just curious what CIEMs do you have in the pics?


 
  I'll post a review after I get a couple hundred hours of burn in on them. The CIEM's are the JH Audio JH16 Pro Freq Phase.


----------



## ChrisSC

I've got a review coming in as well for a virus cable made with just two wires and a mic/control, as well as a mini-to-mini made with the silver solid core rectangular wire. I gotta burn mine in as well


----------



## aohk1997

How do you guys coil your cables? I'm doing the normal wrap around hand then keep but it keeps rebounding out of shape


----------



## aohk1997

How do you guys coil your cables? I'm doing the normal wrap around hand then keep but it keeps rebounding out of shape


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





aohk1997 said:


> How do you guys coil your cables? I'm doing the normal wrap around hand then keep but it keeps rebounding out of shape


 
  I don't coil mine that tightly. I re-coil them as they were in the bag when shipped.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





aohk1997 said:


> How do you guys coil your cables? I'm doing the normal wrap around hand then keep but it keeps rebounding out of shape


 
  When you coil my cables, the cables will tell/show you which direction it wants to be coiled in, just like they come in the bag. 
   
  Quote: 





tsvo614 said:


> Frank supplies crystal piccolino too!
> Get hype!....lol.


 






 Yep, i have been one of 2 authorized dealers of the Piccolino for about a year now.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> I've got a review coming in as well for a virus cable made with just two wires and a mic/control, as well as a mini-to-mini made with the silver solid core rectangular wire. I gotta burn mine in as well


 





   
Please note that i do not sell iTalk cables at present, this was a one off.
   
  Quote: 





maguire said:


> What are the Sonic differences with the BW & WW?


 
  The WW is a brighter cable. As you know, i don't talk much of sonic differences between my cables. Hopefully later this year or very early next, i can make up some demo sets.


----------



## Tony1110

Frank, what about those R&D cables we talked about via email? You halted the conversation when I told you I'd have one :mad:

Never mind, I got hold of a secondhand Silver Poison and love it. Great work


----------



## syobwoc

just put in my order for some custom cables from Frank for my portable rig....super excited and they can't come fast enough


----------



## ChrisSC

"Please note that i do not sell iTalk cables at present, this was a one off."

Wait, so does this mean that you won't make an iTalk cable for my LCD-3s? That was going to be my hands-free phone solution! 

Seriously though, the IEM cable you made is incredible- the difference between it and the stock cable is so much bigger than I expected.

Thank you Frank!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> Frank, what about those R&D cables we talked about via email? You halted the conversation when I told you I'd have one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sorry, i do remember seeing your reply and was meaning to reply, it must have slipped my mind, getting old you see. At least you have a Toxic Cable now, rather then one of those


----------



## maguire

The WW is a brighter cable. As you know, i don't talk much of sonic differences between my cables. Hopefully later this year or very early next, i can make up some demo sets.
   


   Thanks Frank, looking forward to demo these.


----------



## inter voice

In addition to my presently owned SW and Scorpion I have just placed an order from Frank a 6ft BW for my HD800.
   
  Now I am patiently waiting for its delivery which will be around Xmas time or early next year.
   
  I will provide my review of this BW against Scorpion and SW when it arrives.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*The new Fitear Silver Poison OM cable now available for order,*


----------



## maguire

I love the way the connector pins look.....Wow


----------



## singleended58

toxic cables said:


> Please note that i do not sell iTalk cables at present, this was a one off.
> 
> The WW is a brighter cable. As you know, i don't talk much of sonic differences between my cables. Hopefully later this year or very early next, i can make up some demo sets.




I have never listened to BW IEMs but to my ears the IEMs WW are very details and more on the warm site as compared to SP I listened from the audition ones.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





singleended58 said:


> I have never listened to BW IEMs but to my ears the IEMs WW are very details and more on the warm site as compared to SP I listened from the audition ones.


 
  I have only ever listened to the WW with cans, other then the IEM cable made for you with the WW which i only listened to for a brief moment, before sending them out, so cannot remember what they sounded like with the Miracles.
   
  The WW is indeed a very detailed cable, but ever so slightly bright for myself, although it will not be for many.


----------



## singleended58

toxic cables said:


> I have only ever listened to the WW with cans, other then the IEM cable made for you with the WW which i only listened to for a brief moment, before sending them out, so cannot remember what they sounded like with the Miracles.
> 
> The WW is indeed a very detailed cable, but ever so slightly bright for myself, although it will not be for many.




Maybe you are right since I have listened with Heir 4ai. But now I have just upgraded to Miracles and hopefully the music would not be on the bright site.


----------



## akhyar

Hi Frank,
For the FitEar Silver Poison OM cable, does it come with any form of memory wire near the OM plugs? 
Thanks


----------



## chengsta

would those connect to jh16's?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





akhyar said:


> Hi Frank,
> For the FitEar Silver Poison OM cable, does it come with any form of memory wire near the OM plugs?
> Thanks


 
  No memory wire, but if i knew which version you would be using them with, i can mold the wire to go around your ears.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





chengsta said:


> would those connect to jh16's?


 
  No, those pictured are for Fitear only, although i have the same cable available with clear OM connector also for the JH16.


----------



## akhyar

Thanks for your reply Frank


----------



## lightningfarron

my 8 wire hybrid cable for hd800 and silver widow CIEM cable have just arrived.
  Thanks Frank.


----------



## maguire

8 Wire Hybrid cable sure looks great .....That's one serious looking HD 800 Fella....
  How about a review when fully burned in.....Differences you found V Stock? I for one would love to know


----------



## inter voice

OH.. a 8 wired SW for HD800 !!  That must sound GOOD when compared with the 4 wired standard version which I owned.
   
  Looking forward to seeing your review.


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





maguire said:


> 8 Wire Hybrid cable sure looks great .....That's one serious looking HD 800 Fella....
> How about a review when fully burned in.....Differences you found V Stock? I for one would love to know


 

 thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i will try to write an review in a few days or week.the cable is originally an ciem cable which frank re terminates to hd800 connector. one thing that i realise is that actually 8 wire sounds better on headphone than IEM in my opinion.


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





inter voice said:


> OH.. a 8 wired SW for HD800 !!  That must sound GOOD when compared with the 4 wired standard version which I owned.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your review.


 

 its actually an hybrid of 4 wire silver poison and 4 wire scorpion not an 8 wire sw. but it does sound very good


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just saw 3D drawing of a few prototype HD6XX aluminium connectors i am having made and they all look amazing. Having some small changes made but should have them by the end of the month.
   
  Getting Toxic Cables custom USB connectors and aluminium casings made also.
   
  Oh, did i mention i am having some revisions made to the Poison, Viper and Scorpion. Although the actual wire/sound will remain the same, we are having the wire made with several layers of shielding/sleeving and dampening. 
   
  If anyone with an order for any of those 3 cables would like the new version, just let me know and i will change you over at no extra cost.
   
  Exciting times ahead and the wife will kill me when she see's the bank statement at the end of the month


----------



## lin0003

Pictures of the connectors?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Pictures of the connectors?


 
  I have 3D drawings currently and cannot post these here for various reasons. Pictures will be posted when i get them later this month. They will not be made available for DIY.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lightningfarron said:


> my 8 wire hybrid cable for hd800 and silver widow CIEM cable have just arrived.
> Thanks Frank.


 
  Finally, right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks for the wait mate and glad they arrived safely.


----------



## maguire

Sounds like my wife.......Funny how wives are so similar when it comes to that Bank Statement ......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Those changes sound fantastic. Frank is not one to rest on his laurels.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Just saw 3D drawing of a few prototype HD6XX aluminium connectors i am having made and they all look amazing. Having some small changes made but should have them by the end of the month.
> 
> Getting Toxic Cables custom USB connectors and aluminium casings made also.
> 
> ...


 
  That is what we call BUSINESS !! and continuous IMPROVEMENTS as well as CUSTOMER SERVICES....Well done Frank.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have 3D drawings currently and cannot post these here for various reasons. Pictures will be posted when i get them later this month. They will not be made available for DIY.


 
  The original black and red connectors for HD6XX are awful and I am sure your design must look much better.  Looking forward to seeing the photos when available.


----------



## inter voice

Quote: 





lightningfarron said:


> its actually an hybrid of 4 wire silver poison and 4 wire scorpion not an 8 wire sw. but it does sound very good


 
  Oh.. I must be very tired when I gone through the threads and the photo...  Thank you for the clarification and looking forward to your review on the performance of this very unique hybrid cable.


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Sounds like my wife.......Funny how wives are so similar when it comes to that Bank Statement ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 i agree totally on the wife thingie..if my wife only knew of half of my spenditures on my car, audio and pc stuff she would unman me, if u know what i mean 

I get a feeling its best to get a headfi female member as ur girlfriend/wife..that should make it so much more easier


----------



## Tony1110

I took delivery of an Audiophilleo 2 yesterday. Told my GF it cost £15 and there were no objections raised. My Burson Conductor cost £200 and my LCD-2 cost £200 

And as far as I know, there are only two girls using Head-Fi.


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Finally, right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 it actually came faster than what i expected.
  the build quality and sound is really impressive,it makes me lose my interest in trying other cable for my hd800.
  but if you make an 8 wire hybrid of black and silver widow then its a different story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i really like the sound of hybrid cable because it have a unique sound that silver and copper cable alone dont have.


----------



## tsvo614

lightningfarron said:


> it actually came faster than what i expected.
> the build quality and sound is really impressive,it makes me lose my interest in trying other cable for my hd800.
> but if you make an 8 wire hybrid of black and silver widow then its a different story  . i really like the sound of hybrid cable because it have a unique sound that silver and copper cable alone dont have.



How about crystal piccolino cable vs hybrid?


----------



## Mooses9

What kind of Burn in period is reccomended for the toxic silver poison cables? how many hours


----------



## gebo

toxic cables said:


> Oh, did i mention i am having some revisions made to the Poison, Viper and Scorpion. Although the actual wire/sound will remain the same, we are having the wire made with several layers of shielding/sleeving and dampening.
> 
> If anyone with an order for any of those 3 cables would like the new version, just let me know and i will change you over at no extra cost.




Frank, will you make revisions also to the Copper Venom and Silver Widow in the near future too?


----------



## hifimanrookie

gebo said:


> Frank, will you make revisions also to the Copper Venom and Silver Poison in the near future too?



Dont forget the black widow..as my 8wire balanced cable just sings on the he500


----------



## hifimanrookie

tony1110 said:


> I took delivery of an Audiophilleo 2 yesterday. Told my GF it cost £15 and there were no objections raised. My Burson Conductor cost £200 and my LCD-2 cost £200
> 
> And as far as I know, there are only two girls using Head-Fi.



Ur even more evil then me to ur girlfriend...i hope u buy her nice stuff to keep her happy as i do?

Yeah..as far i know dubstepgirl is one of the two audio minded girls here on headfi as far i know...
And she knows a lot about our stuff and is funny (check her names for our headphones..lolz) 
She has one lucky boyfriend/husband/girlfriend (nowadays everything is possible)


----------



## Tony1110

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Ur even more evil then me to ur girlfriend...i hope u buy her nice stuff to keep her happy as i do?
> 
> Yeah..as far i know dubstepgirl is one of the two audio minded girls here on headfi as far i know...
> And she knows a lot about our stuff and is funny (check her names for our headphones..lolz)
> She has one lucky boyfriend/husband/girlfriend (nowadays everything is possible)


 
  Yes, I'm thinking about buying her a pair of Fostex TH900 right now actually


----------



## citraian

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> Yes, I'm thinking about buying her a pair of Fostex TH900 right now actually


 
  I want to be your girlfriend (no, I'm not a girl) )


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





tsvo614 said:


> How about crystal piccolino cable vs hybrid?


 

 havent tried piccolino sorry.


----------



## maguire

Hey Hifimanrookie, they are not called Widows for nothing.....After buying the wife kills you becoming a Widow.....


----------



## longbowbbs

maguire said:


> Hey Hifimanrookie, they are not called Widows for nothing.....After buying the wife kills you becoming a Widow.....


 
 Uh oh... I have 2 of them....


----------



## nigeljames

I have 3 Widows!!


----------



## Thracian

Y'all have to stop pretending you're dead and head back to your wife(s).

Can anyone also let me know what model of cables Frank has?


----------



## mtthefirst

thracian said:


> Y'all have to stop pretending you're dead and head back to your wife(s).
> 
> Can anyone also let me know what model of cables Frank has?


 
 See it in this post. It still missing some of his items.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/3900#post_9519174


----------



## hifimanrookie

thracian said:


> Y'all have to stop pretending you're dead and head back to your wife(s).
> 
> Can anyone also let me know what model of cables Frank has?



Damn..lots of cats showing up in avatars lately . Mousies be warned!!
I have 3 toxic widows on different places in my rig...does that mean i lost 3 lifes already? 
And no, we are not pretending to be dead..we just moved on to a better place: toxic heaven  

Ps..hope headfi has enough catnips to keep all those kittycats happy..

mine has a holiday now..but he said: I WILL BE BAAACK!!!!! Miaaauw!


----------



## Toxic Cables

gebo said:


> Frank, will you make revisions also to the Copper Venom and Silver Widow in the near future too?


 
 No, i have no plans on making revisions to either of those cables or any other of my cables. Neither do i have any new cables in the works at present.
  
 I did make some revisions to the insulation of the flagship Venom, to make it more flexible then before.
  
Who here is from Canada?
  
 List of all cables/prices can be found on my profile.


----------



## jrprana

toxic cables said:


> Who here is from Canada?




I'm in Toronto


----------



## Thracian

hifimanrookie said:


> Damn..lots of cats showing up in avatars lately . Mousies be warned!!
> I have 3 toxic widows on different places in my rig...does that mean i lost 3 lifes already?
> And no, we are not pretending to be dead..we just moved on to a better place: toxic heaven
> 
> ...




My cats been Staring into peoples soul's since 2012  sadly he's immune to catnip...he gets crazy by himself though haha.


----------



## Thracian

mtthefirst said:


> See it in this post. It still missing some of his items.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/3900#post_9519174


Thanks mate! All I needed was the IEM side!


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> thracian said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all have to stop pretending you're dead and head back to your wife(s).
> ...


 
 They are all Kitty come lately's!


----------



## maguire

Its Va dogs life  for me.....any-fink wrong an im in Va doghouse.......


----------



## Cryok95

thracian said:


> Thanks mate! All I needed was the IEM side!


 

 You sure you don't need one for your LCD2s?


----------



## lin0003

cryok95 said:


> You sure you don't need one for your LCD2s?


 
 A Venom would be nice, very nice indeed...


----------



## citraian

toxic cables said:


> No memory wire, but if i knew which version you would be using them with, i can mold the wire to go around your ears.


 
 So memory wire is not an option for any IEM cable?


----------



## Cryok95

citraian said:


> So memory wire is not an option for any IEM cable?


 

 Not sure if there is an option for memory wire, I'll let frank answer that.
 What i can say is that i personally don't like memory wire and i do not find a need for it.

 Frank's wires have a polyethylene insulation(correct me if i am wrong) which should be able to mould itself to your ear shape.
 All you need is a little hot air (not too much!) from a hair dryer and voilà!


----------



## Thracian

cryok95 said:


> You sure you don't need one for your LCD2s?



I need an adapter for 2 Pin westone to the LCD mini XLR connectors XD FIND ME ONE KOH.


----------



## Mooses9

anyone can tell me what you guys think complete burn in of the silver poison like 200-400 hours before you see full burn in?


----------



## Tony1110

You don't need to burn in a headphone cable man.


----------



## longbowbbs

mooses9 said:


> anyone can tell me what you guys think complete burn in of the silver poison like 200-400 hours before you see full burn in?


 
 Anything past 200 hours should see you at the end of its break in period.


----------



## singleended58

I think that even though the cables past the break-in time you still can listen the best sound out of it from time to time.


----------



## deathztm

I am currently using a o2 dac/amp with my audeze lcd-2 
  
 If i use a toxic silver widow cable with a 6.3mm plug and with a Grado Mini Adapter Cable (1/4" Female to 1/8" Male) to my o2 dac/amp, will the sound quality be affected or negligible?


----------



## singleended58

deathztm said:


> I am currently using a o2 dac/amp with my audeze lcd-2
> 
> If i use a toxic silver widow cable with a 6.3mm plug and with a Grado Mini Adapter Cable (1/4" Female to 1/8" Male) to my o2 dac/amp, will the sound quality be affected or negligible?




In my opinion the sound will be affected since it has to go thorough adapters.


----------



## inter voice

deathztm said:


> I am currently using a o2 dac/amp with my audeze lcd-2
> 
> If i use a toxic silver widow cable with a 6.3mm plug and with a Grado Mini Adapter Cable (1/4" Female to 1/8" Male) to my o2 dac/amp, will the sound quality be affected or negligible?




I think losses will be very very minimal and there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## commtrd

tony1110 said:


> You don't need to burn in a headphone cable man.




+1 a cable is conductor. It will conduct current the exact same at 500 hours as it does brand new. Please peeps stop it with the burn in BS ok?


----------



## lightningfarron

deleted


----------



## Toxic Cables

commtrd said:


> +1 a cable is conductor. It will conduct current the exact same at 500 hours as it does brand new. Please peeps stop it with the burn in BS ok?


 
  
 Deleted.
  
 I probably should not get involved in any such discussions


----------



## longbowbbs

commtrd said:


> tony1110 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need to burn in a headphone cable man.
> ...


 
  
 "Sigh"...There is a thread for this you know......


----------



## jazzgas

Frank,  I'm considering a purchase of the HD 800.  Would it be possible to build a silver widow adapter to allow use of a silver widow cable for an Audeze headphone with the HD 800?  If so how much would it cost?  Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Mooses9

ok will just move on....
  
 got my toxic silver poison terminated rsa balanced  awaiting for the post to arrive so give this cable a go with my rsa sr71-b......i have a feeling i am going to be in audio nirvana...


----------



## sensui123

Frank......just thought I'd throw up a shot but truth be told, I'm too busy enjoying the new gear and all the cables.....more pictures will follow.....but damn your cables really are works of art:


----------



## maguire

Sure are X2......Also The Sound is the biggest turn on for me............


----------



## Toxic Cables

sensui123 said:


> Frank......just thought I'd throw up a shot but truth be told, I'm too busy enjoying the new gear and all the cables.....more pictures will follow.....but damn your cables really are works of art:


 
  
 Awesome, thanks for taking the time to post the picture, John.
  
 Will be replying to emails and PM's over the next couple day's. Am currently moving workshop.


----------



## MahthovenWang

Does Frank make cables for Westones?


----------



## tsvo614

mahthovenwang said:


> Does Frank make cables for Westones?


Yea he makes cables for everything!


----------



## MahthovenWang

tsvo614 said:


> Yea he makes cables for everything!


 
  
 Thanks  I'm relieved to hear that because the IEM cables that I found on the toxic cables website only appears to be for TF10s and IE80s...


----------



## tsvo614

mahthovenwang said:


> Thanks  I'm relieved to hear that because the IEM cables that I found on the toxic cables website only appears to be for TF10s and IE80s...


He sells the socket for westone DIY people's.


----------



## som4ew

After a long and agony waiting finally my Silver Widow for UE11Pro has arrived.
 It sound so detail, smooth, and warm, at the same time. It has transformed UE11 soggy bottom to a tight, tuneful and control bass, not like the other Silver cable which always lack in this department
 My aged UE11Pro now sound like new IEM and it sonically sound almost as good as my Fitear 335DW with 001cable.
 Well done Frank.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Please reconsider making Silver Widow Fitear cable


----------



## lin0003

som4ew said:


> :mad: After a long and agony waiting finally my Silver Widow for UE11Pro has arrived.
> It sound so detail, smooth, and warm, at the same time. It has transformed UE11 soggy bottom to a tight, tuneful and control bass, not like the other Silver cable which always lack in this department
> My aged UE11Pro now sound like new IEM and it sonically sound almost as good as my Fitear 335DW with 001cable.
> Well done Frank.
> Please reconsider making Silver Widow Fitear cable


He does make Fitear ones now.


----------



## som4ew

But not with Silver Widow.


----------



## lin0003

som4ew said:


> But not with Silver Widow.


I vould have sworn that he posted some pics of a SW Fitear cable a while back. Must be dreaming.


----------



## sensui123

sensui123 said:


> Frank......just thought I'd throw up a shot but truth be told, I'm too busy enjoying the new gear and all the cables.....more pictures will follow.....but damn your cables really are works of art:


 
  
 This is silver widow with fitear TG334.  Amazing work.


----------



## som4ew

WOW! That'II be my next on order Fitear cable. thanks for info.


----------



## Tony1110

sensui123 said:


> This is silver widow with fitear TG334.  Amazing work.




That looks great.


----------



## tsvo614

Yea! Toxic cables rule man!


----------



## TheLastDevil

Anyone has the FitEar Silver Poison with OM pins yet?


----------



## syobwoc

edit: issue resolved


----------



## Toxic Cables




----------



## TheLastDevil

Frank, do you make Translucent black scorpion cables with OM Fitear connector?


----------



## Toxic Cables

thelastdevil said:


> Frank, do you make Translucent black scorpion cables with OM Fitear connector?


 
  
 I don't have them yet but you can place order and i will have it in time for the order ship date.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I don't have them yet but you can place order and i will have it in time for the order ship date.



Translucent??? Do they glow in the dark or something?


----------



## 55dsl

Hello I ordered a cable from toxic cables ,Cryo OCC Stranded Silver / Copper Cable Unsleeved for my HE 400.
 Somebody of you using it?
 You think it might be good for the HE400? Or I have to change the type of cable? I had read in a review that the best results was the cable silver plated and not pure silver.
  
 thanks


----------



## singleended58

55dsl said:


> Hello I ordered a cable from toxic cables ,Cryo OCC Stranded Silver / Copper Cable Unsleeved for my HE 400.
> 
> Somebody of you using it?
> You think it might be good for the HE400? Or I have to change the type of cable? I had read in a review that the best results was the cable silver plated and not pure silver.
> ...




White Widow or Black Widow are among the good one you might consider.


----------



## hifimanrookie

singleended58 said:


> White Widow or Black Widow are among the good one you might consider.



I can confirm the black widow pairs good withthe he400.


----------



## inter voice

Hi Frank sent you PM 2 days ago.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

Hi Frank, sent an Ebay message but got no answer so suspect you are still having issues there. Can you give me an eta for my order of 8 March please? Thanks


----------



## lin0003

nic rhodes said:


> Hi Frank, sent an Ebay message but got no answer so suspect you are still having issues there. Can you give me an eta for my order of 8 March please? Thanks


It's best to PM him or shoot him an email.


----------



## Emospence

thelastdevil said:


> Frank, do you make Translucent black scorpion cables with OM Fitear connector?


 
 Harro


----------



## edyeded

Hey guys,
  
 Since I got my Silver Poisons (Amazing by the way), I haven't been able to store them in the aluminium case that JH Audio provided. I was just wandering what you guys use to protect your iems/cable from damage at home/traveling.
  
 Thanks


----------



## tsvo614

Yea i got the same ones. Silver poison! Sounds so good i don't worry about that.


----------



## Toxic Cables

nic rhodes said:


> Hi Frank, sent an Ebay message but got no answer so suspect you are still having issues there. Can you give me an eta for my order of 8 March please? Thanks


 
  
 Will PM you this evening, will also reply to all, or as many emails and PM's i can.
  
 Please do not message on ebay, if you need to contact me, either email or PM. Might take some time to respond, but i will respond to all messages.


----------



## bluewrx1025

edyeded said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Since I got my Silver Poisons (Amazing by the way), I haven't been able to store them in the aluminium case that JH Audio provided. I was just wandering what you guys use to protect your iems/cable from damage at home/traveling.
> 
> Thanks



I use the Pelican 1010 case. Lifetime guarantee, water resistant, crush proof and dust proof. I coil my silver poisons by their natural coil (which is about 4 fingers) and they fit perfect in the case.


----------



## fiascogarcia

55dsl said:


> Hello I ordered a cable from toxic cables ,Cryo OCC Stranded Silver / Copper Cable Unsleeved for my HE 400.
> Somebody of you using it?
> You think it might be good for the HE400? Or I have to change the type of cable? I had read in a review that the best results was the cable silver plated and not pure silver.
> 
> thanks


 
  
 In case no HE400 owners reply, I have HD600's, which I presume do not have a brighter signature than the HE400's (at least from what I've read), and my Toxic Cable SPC cable adds just a tinge of brightness to the upper end and a little coherence to the lows compared to my stock cable.  Mind you, the difference in sound is very subtle, but in my opinion, it's there.  That being the case, I wouldn't want it any brighter, which I think you might get with pure silver.  Having said all this, there are a whole lot of people who would tell me that it's all in my head and I'm full of bull! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 By the way, I have some sleeved cables also, but I love and prefer the flexibility of the unsleeved.


----------



## FangJoker

toxic cables said:


> Will PM you this evening, will also reply to all, or as many emails and PM's i can.
> 
> Please do not message on ebay, if you need to contact me, either email or PM. Might take some time to respond, but i will respond to all messages.


 
  
 If I emailed you two days ago should I try again or just wait?  I guess I can wait a week for a reply.  It wasn't that important and my order is still due months away.


----------



## OmsJtmz32

vegasf1 said:


> If I emailed you two days ago should I try again or just wait?  I guess I can wait a week for a reply.  It wasn't that important and my order is still due months away.


 Continue waiting! I would suggest sending another Pm only if he didnt reply for 2 weeks + as i waited for 2 weeks the last time.


----------



## OmsJtmz32

Deleted


----------



## Toxic Cables

vegasf1 said:


> If I emailed you two days ago should I try again or just wait?  I guess I can wait a week for a reply.  It wasn't that important and my order is still due months away.


 
  
 I have now replied to all emails, will go through the remainder of PM's tomorrow.


----------



## TheLastDevil

Please post a picture of your TG334 and the new silver poison fitear cables when you guys received them please! Wonder how they look on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bet they are gorgeous!


----------



## LifeAspect

what iem cable would you guys recommend for the heir 5.0? Might get one for it.


----------



## lin0003

Silver Poison or Widow.


----------



## LifeAspect

considering the silver widow after all the praise it's getting...pm'd frank for wait time etc.


----------



## hifimanrookie

For anyone interested in something special..my 337 is for sale now in the classifieds.. Get it while u can.


----------



## alvin sawdust

hifimanrookie said:


> For anyone interested in something special..my 337 is for sale now in the classifieds.. Get it while u can.


 
  
 Take it your BC turned up?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

alvin sawdust said:


> Take it your BC turned up?


 

 Something else must be the reason. I guess rookie would be the first to post "O....M....G.... MY NEW BLUE CIRCLE ARRIVED AND IT'S DAAA BOOOOOMB!" or something like that.


----------



## LifeAspect

ordered the silver poison ^_^


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> Something else must be the reason. I guess rookie would be the first to post "O....M....G.... MY NEW BLUE CIRCLE ARRIVED AND IT'S DAAA BOOOOOMB!" or something like that.



Ur so right! Hehehe kidding!! I will only be like that if its really that good..i have extremely high expectations remember? My reference is of very high quality! So it has to blow my 337 away or else i will be very disapointed... But at least it will be able to drive the he6 perfectly... 
As i said before..its not my amp anymore..i am only selling it for my friend...as he bought a new amp out of the blue... Mal valve is the brand if i am not mistaken en very very expensive..able to drive dynamic, orthos AND electrostats like staxes..he probably will buy a sr009 next... So i wish i had my new BC amp yet..but still 2 months to go.. Poor me.
Last week i got a mail the actual built of my amp will start end of oktober and be finished end of november.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

hifimanrookie said:


> Ur so right! Hehehe kidding!! I will only be like that if its really that good..i have extremely high expectations remember? My reference is of very high quality! So it has to blow my 337 away or else i will be very disapointed... But at least it will be able to drive the he6 perfectly...
> As i said before..its not my amp anymore..i am only selling it for my friend...as he bought a new amp out of the blue... Mal valve is the brand if i am not mistaken en very very expensive..able to drive dynamic, orthos AND electrostats like staxes..he probably will buy a sr009 next... So i wish i had my new BC amp yet..but still 2 months to go.. Poor me.
> Last week i got a mail the actual built of my amp will start end of oktober and be finished end of november.


 
 That would be the Mal Valve head amp three then. It IS expensive by all means (fully made in Germany, as far as I know), about 4,500€ now. Used to be 1,000 less in the beginning. I've read somewhere that the amp got quite popular in
 Asia (it's full tube, so no wonder...) and now they can charge even more for it. I don't really like that amp, it looks impressive on the inside but it's very big and all the outputs are on the backside (why??).
 Now, back to topic before a mod comes and deletes our posts!


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> That would be the Mal Valve head amp three then. It IS expensive by all means (fully made in Germany, as far as I know), about 4,500€ now. Used to be 1,000 less in the beginning. I've read somewhere that the amp got quite popular in
> 
> Asia (it's full tube, so no wonder...) and now they can charge even more for it. I don't really like that amp, it looks impressive on the inside but it's very big and all the outputs are on the backside (why??).
> Now, back to topic before a mod comes and deletes our posts! :eek:



Yeah i just checked it..outputs in back?? Who came up with that? Its like the decware taboo (excellent sounding amp by the way)..which has the outputs vertically...the cables have to bent (and more heavy cables could put to much pressure on the connectors) towards u to be used.. not good news if ur using 18awg headphone cables..lolz very strange indeed..but both excellent sounding amps... 

But ur right..back on topic!


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Just a quick update.*
  
*During next month, every single delayed order will be shipped, i will also be shipping some of the earlier non delayed orders. By the 15th of November or maybe earlier, we will have shipped all outstanding orders, maybe with the exception of Venom cables, or those that had adapters with the cables, these might take a little longer. But non delayed orders, please keep in mind the original wait time given, as we never know if something might come up.*
  
*After these orders are shipped, i will be taking a week off as i have not had a single day off in the last 2 years.*
  
*Once all orders are shipped and the backlog cleared, we should have wait times of 2-3 weeks and no longer for new orders. I even hope to keep certain cables in stock and ready to ship.*
  
*I have now finished training all new staff, so i now have a team of 3 full time people working on cables and a forth that does part time.*
  
*We have also now completed our move to the new workshop, with 3 fully equipped workbenches and a testing bench. I have taken extreme steps to save time in the production of my cables, such time can be spend on changing tips on a dremel for instance, or a heat gun, *
*so we have several of each items per bench, each with different attachments to save time in not having to keep changing tips.*
  
*We also have some new machines on order, which will again save a few minutes on each cable. One of these is a machine that will measure the wires and strip the ends for me, all automatically. This can save a full day in having to hand cut and strip wires on a large batch. I will post some pics once they arrive.*
  
*Just want everyone to know, i am doing my best and doing all i can to cut production and wait times.*
  
*Once all orders are shipped, i will announce some deals for all those that have had orders delayed.*
  
*                                 New 6.5ft benches   *

  
                             *Kitted out*

  
*As you can probably tell, i am really excited and looking forward to the future of Toxic Cables.*


----------



## Henke

Sounds good Frank!
  
 Oh... and looks good too!


----------



## longbowbbs

Spectacular news Frank!!! I am so excited for you. Congratulations and all the best with your expansion.


----------



## inter voice

That is what we call business !! Well done Frank. Really glad to see that you have a new workshop and a full team of skillful workers. When your business is expanding fast you will need more workers and benches to cope with the increasing demand. 
I can foresee that not very far in the future TOXIC CABLE will be a quality brand name known by all audiophiles in the head-fi circle worldwide.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

toxic cables said:


> *Just a quick update.*
> 
> *During next month, every single delayed order will be shipped, i will also be shipping some of the earlier non delayed orders. By the 15th of November or maybe earlier, we will have shipped all outstanding orders, maybe with the exception of Venom cables, or those that had adapters with the cables, these might take a little longer. But non delayed orders, please keep in mind the original wait time given, as we never know if something might come up.*
> 
> ...


 
 Those are some great steps and decision you have made. Let's look forward to a bright future!


----------



## sensui123

Thanks for the investment Frank, I'm sure everyone appreciates your efforts in growing the business.  You can count on more business from me as I keep picking up new gear hah.  Looks great.


----------



## PantherSeraphin

What cable would you recommend for some IE80s?


----------



## lightningfarron

pantherseraphin said:


> What cable would you recommend for some IE80s?



I have silver poison for ie80 and its have great synergy.


----------



## lin0003

Sounds awesome Frank!


----------



## mtthefirst

That's sound great Frank!


----------



## bluewrx1025

pantherseraphin said:


> What cable would you recommend for some IE80s?



I also have the Silver Poison for my IE80s and love them. 

Also, great work with the expansion Frank!


----------



## alvin sawdust

The new workshop looks great Frank, congrats.


----------



## longbowbbs

I have been to Stockholm but I never bought any cables there,,,


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

longbowbbs said:


> I have been to Stockholm but I never bought any cables there,,,


 
 Those posts got deleted. I guess it's because we argued about another manufacturer. That's ok, and it's partially my fault too. Sorry!


----------



## longbowbbs

Probably a good thing.


----------



## maguire

NOW..... FRANK'S REALLY COOKIN' WITH  GAS........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Now armed with super organised benches,  fully kitted out to the max....... for spreading copious amounts of Toxic to the world.


----------



## stvc

Ordered silver Widows for my new JH-3A & Coax mini with silver widows, i should have order earlier. It take 6 weeks to build
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! 
  
 Btw Frank, you should snap a better picture for your cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*OK guys, time for a small competition for my existing customers.*
  
*Here you have a picture of a OCC Cryo "stranded" Silver cable that i will be launching, not named yet.  It is pure silver and fully shielded with a copper braid below the Y split.*
  
*Guess the price for a 6ft cable, the person to guess correctly or comes closest wins it, if you have a different headphone, i will make you another.*
  
*Cable will launch towards the end of next month, more details of my plans will follow after i choose the winner as midnight Monday, UK time.*
  
*Please discount the alu splitter, as this might not be included with the cable, when you guess your price.*
  
*The current Poison costs £155 for 6ft.*
  
*1 guess per person.*
  
  

  
  
  
 Will start going through emails and PM's tonight.


----------



## Cryok95

My guess would be €145
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Gengz

135 pounds.


----------



## som4ew

It' s going to be 165 GBP.


----------



## 55dsl

For me 185 £


----------



## lightningfarron

my guess is 140 pounds


----------



## AmbientK

Guessing *£123*


----------



## ChrisSC

155GBP


----------



## stvc

*£120*


----------



## yellowbee

My guess is £148


----------



## negura

£150


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

125 pounds.


----------



## Ryujen

£130!


----------



## maguire

170 GBP


----------



## tsvo614

120gbp!


----------



## hifimanrookie

I guess 101 gbp as i know when he states that its silver and the ending is copper braid it will be a steal..and knowing him a bit..when he asks us to tell the price it will be outrageous priced for what it will deliver soundwise!!!...so i have a feeling it will be earthshocking pricewise...U WONT FOOL ME FRANK ... i know ur prices....so i am guessing more around the price or less i just mentioned....hehehe

Pity i already have a super cable..so i dont need a new one..maybe try out a silver widow to compare to my black widow...although i cant imagening any cable sounding better then the custommade cable u made me for my he500..so guys..my guess is around 110 or less.. And frank..if i am right...and win... Give it to the runner up.. Or anyone who has a tight budget.. Yep am a nice guy..


----------



## sensui123

118 gpb.  Nice looking cable as well!


----------



## LifeAspect

145 GBP


----------



## zenpunk

£9.99


----------



## longbowbbs

£205


----------



## CraftyClown

£190


----------



## inter voice

£178.


----------



## mwindham08

160


----------



## jrprana

GBP 195


----------



## Tony1110

£95


----------



## Tony1110

£95


----------



## alvin sawdust

£99


----------



## ChaosClouds

£155


----------



## bluewrx1025

£105


----------



## angelsblood

£100


----------



## Insidious Meme

£125


----------



## longbowbbs

I am having flashbacks to Franks Random Number Generator!


----------



## chubbyroaster

£155


----------



## lin0003

£120.


----------



## klipschman70

£125


----------



## Toxic Cables

OK, let end this before we have 20 more pages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
Firstly i would like to thank everyone for their comments on my previous post, regarding the workshop, i really do appreciate it and it means a lot.
  
This new cable will be for my budget line, that i intend on releasing. I am still deciding if i should release them under the Toxic Cable brand or a new brand altogether, any thoughts.
  
The following will hopefully answer some of the questions many might have on why i am releasing this small new line of cables and how i can do them at the price i am.
  
In recent months, i have come across dozens of posts, where people are comparing the prices of one brand to another and a couple of these posts mentioned Toxic Cables. I found out about these after being referred to them by some of my loyal customers. 
  
I replied to a couple of these posts, but usually i don't like getting in to such discussions.  Many of these is because the person has not really compared the specs of one cable to another, or they are just repeating what they have been told.
  
When comparing cables and their prices, there are several factors you need to look at. Build quality, materials used, lesser purity, time it take to build one over the other and other expenses one manufacturer might have over the other.
  
I recently had someone email me referring me to another manufacturers silver cable, was just that, a silver cable while the Poison is silver/gold, it was also shorter then my Poison and and was roughly £10 cheaper then the Poison, they wanted to know if i would beat that price, in which case they would buy from me, answer was no as i already price my cables as low as i possibly can to start with. 
  
Firstly, not only is Silver/Gold wire more expensive, but there are many many OCC silver wire manufacturers out there currently, compared to only 3-4 a few years ago.  Some are selling the same gauge wire near half the price of the other and this is just some of the things the average buyer might not realize, you get what you pay for. This is also not to say that paying more always get's you better, it does not.
  
I try to offer the very best cables at the very best prices, prices that i would be happy paying myself and i am quite sure many of you already know this.
  
With the new budget line, it's exactly that, you get what you pay for, although in this case, you will be getting much more. Starting at £115 for a 6ft OCC Cryo stranded 26AWG silver cable (see, not as expensive as some of you thought), this is by far the cheapest stranded silver cable on the market now.  Do not be fooled by the cheap price, this is a very good sounding quality cable, maybe not in the league of the Poison or Widow, but which other cable available currently is 





, i just get the wire from a new manufacturer who i will only be using for the budget line cables.
  
I have not skimped on this cable, far from it. The cable is made up of 4 wires, 2 per channel and all 4 stranded conductors are OCC silver, not plated silver. 
Below the Y split, the cable is fully shielded with a copper braid, this adds more expense to the cable, not less as rookie might have thought in his above post, it is then sleeved in a black PVC jacket as standard.  Please note, that the Y split wil be different then pictured, i might get a different aluminium one made for these, or it might be a carbon fibre one that i had previously used on my cables.
  
  
Prices will start at £115 for 6ft and £125 for 8ft. The cables will only go on sale once i have completed my current backlog.


----------



## lin0003

Damn! I guessed £120


----------



## longbowbbs

Sensui at £118!


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> [COLOR=006400]OK, let end this before we have 20 more pages.  [/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=006400]Firstly i would like to thank everyone for their comments on my previous post, regarding the workshop, i really do appreciate it and it means a lot.[/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Oopsie about the copper thingie..my bad! My apologies


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Oopsie about the copper thingie..my bad! My apologies


 
  
 Not a problem. It's strange how you know how my mind must work. Me asking people to guess prices must mean it will be cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Hopefully next month, i will make up a load of review cables with the new wire and send them out to get some reviews up.
  
 I


----------



## lin0003

toxic cables said:


> Not a problem. It's strange how you know how my mind must work. Me asking people to guess prices must mean it will be cheap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would definitely be up for that! And also, would you be interested in a tour by any chance?


----------



## Toxic Cables

lin0003 said:


> I would definitely be up for that! And also, would you be interested in a tour by any chance?


 
  
 Sure, but this cable is for headphones, i think it will be a little thick for IEM use. Do you have any cans.


----------



## lin0003

toxic cables said:


> Sure, but this cable is for headphones, i think it will be a little thick for IEM use. Do you have any cans.


No, but it should be alright for review and to get an impression of the sound right?


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Not a problem. It's strange how you know how my mind must work. Me asking people to guess prices must mean it will be cheap
> 
> Hopefully next month, i will make up a load of review cables with the new wire and send them out to get some reviews up.
> 
> I



Didnt u know i have a crystal bol tuned for toxic info? Or its owner? U didnt huh? Now u know..no secrets for me mister cable perfectionist! 

About what i know...u forgot something..i didnt only know they will be cheap..i also know quality is up there among the best.. AM I RIGHt OR AM I RIGHT? I know u remember? 

About the review cables..u know i have a hifiman right? Hehehe seriously..i think i once asked u to try and compare my perfect sounding cable to one of ur widows cables..so i am still hoping i can one day..yep yep..asking is always allowed right? 

Is it allowed to say that this new budgetline will maybe be deadly for some other suppliers..or is this post again going to be deleted? Big oopsie then.. But truth be told..it will hit the market like a thunderstrike.. In my own crazy opinion ofcourse..IMOCO 
@LIN0003 i think frank meant thatthe cable is a bit heavy and in being so could pull the earphones out of ur ears and in so accidentely fall on the floor with all the damage such a fall can cause to ur beloved earphones... Oops..i think he meant that.. :rolleyes:


----------



## inter voice

Hi Frank, if the new cable is budget ones I would suggest you differ them from the existing Toxics.  May be you can call them "Toxic Cable xxxx Lite".  The purpose is to avoid having too many range of products which you already have. Group those budget cables with similar performance with the existing Toxic by adding the name "Lite".  This will clear out the minds of customers.  Too many product range might not be a good thing as it will cause confusion.


----------



## hifimanrookie

inter voice said:


> Hi Frank, if the new cable is budget ones I would suggest you differ them from the existing Toxics.  May be you can call them "Toxic Cable xxxx Lite".  The purpose is to avoid having too many range of products which you already have. Group those budget cables with similar performance with the existing Toxic by adding the name "Lite".  This will clear out the minds of customers.  Too many product range might not be a good thing as it will cause confusion.



Yep ur righ bout this..but i thought more of 'green series' as its nowadays hot to be greenminded..and the regular version 'black series'


----------



## Toxic Cables

The budget line, as indicated in my original post, i will be trying to keep totally separated from my current line up.


----------



## tsvo614

Why not use manufacturers name like neotech or crystalline piccolino.


----------



## Toxic Cables

tsvo614 said:


> Why not use manufacturers name like neotech or crystalline piccolino.


 
  
 I don't reveal the sources for my wire. It's different when you are getting wire that is made by certain company for them to sell themselves, like the Piccolino, but another story when you are having these wires custom made for yourself. You don't want everyone to know where you are getting it, unless you are trying to sell that companies name, rather then the quality of your own cables.


----------



## tsvo614

Un





toxic cables said:


> I don't reveal the sources for my wire. It's different when you are getting wire that is made by certain company for them to sell themselves, like the Piccolino, but another story when you are having these wires custom made for yourself. You don't want everyone to know where you are getting it, unless you are trying to sell that companies name, rather then the quality of your own cables.



Understood!


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I don't reveal the sources for my wire. It's different when you are getting wire that is made by certain company for them to sell themselves, like the Piccolino, but another story when you are having these wires custom made for yourself. You don't want everyone to know where you are getting it, unless you are trying to sell that companies name, rather then the quality of your own cables.



If i am not mistaken and if my memory serves me right.i think.u already said that once in the past.. But its always good to know it twice..


----------



## sensui123

Wow I never win anything usually, this is a pleasant surprise coming back from the weekend hah.  I like that Frank is always thinking of his customers in offering more choices and understanding the different demographics of his target market.  I'm sure the budget series will be a big success (especially with the new improved lead times!).


----------



## tsvo614

Yeah. Good job.


----------



## som4ew

sensui123 said:


> Wow I never win anything usually, this is a pleasant surprise coming back from the weekend hah. ....


 
 Congrats!


----------



## Hipper

For your budget cables perhaps you could suggest them as a starter cable, for those who are unsure of the benefits of swapping cables.
  
 I would have thought you would still want to connect with the Toxic quality reputation so that buyers of the budget products will move up to your Toxic products once they are comfortable with this idea.
  
 Toxic Exposure, Toxic Shock, Toxic Syndrome, Toxic Initial, stuff like that.
  
 You could call your more expensive products Toxic Severe, Toxic Acute, and perhaps a future no expense spared item Toxic Doomed, Toxic Fatal etc..


----------



## OmsJtmz32

Deleted


----------



## mwindham08

Nothing says quality like Toxic Shock Syndrome


----------



## Toxic Cables

lin0003 said:


> No, but it should be alright for review and to get an impression of the sound right?


 
  
 Sure, will get one made up for you once i complete my backlog and send it over.


----------



## Toxic Cables

maguire said:


> N*OW..... FRANK'S REALLY COOKIN' WITH  GAS........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Did i not previously mention that we offer a free burn in service


----------



## kerrys30

Just ordered a silver poison for my hd650s with balanced end for use with Rsa intruder! Will be my first toxic cable and first listen to balanced output! Very excited


----------



## alvin sawdust

My 8 wire Silver Widow/Virus hybrid cable is now fully burned in and I couldn't be happier with how my LCD3s are sounding. In the past I found it difficult to live with silver cables but I now feel I have got the balance spot on, using silver from computer through to headphones.
 Frank has been a pleasure to deal with as always.


----------



## Toxic Cables

alvin sawdust said:


> My 8 wire Silver Widow/Virus hybrid cable is now fully burned in and I couldn't be happier with how my LCD3s are sounding. In the past I found it difficult to live with silver cables but I now feel I have got the balance spot on, using silver from computer through to headphones.
> Frank has been a pleasure to deal with as always.


 
  
 Thanks for the thoughts John, really glad to hear that you are happy with the cable.
  
 Woot, my new wire cutter + stripper came in today. Not any of the top models, but it's only used to measure and cut wires as i have a more accurate precision wire stripper already. Works great, but can't use it much as i have already cut most of the wires from current orders by hand.  Will save a few hours on the next batch. Giving it a test run with some R&D wire i had lying around. Sorry, i am easily excited, like a kid in a candy shop.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

toxic cables said:


> Thanks for the thoughts John, really glad to hear that you are happy with the cable.
> 
> Woot, my new wire cutter + stripper came in today. Not any of the top models, but it's only used to measure and cut wires as i have a more accurate precision wire stripper already. Works great, but can't use it much as i have already cut most of the wires from current orders by hand.  Will save a few hours on the next batch. Giving it a test run with some R&D wire i had lying around. Sorry, i am easily excited


 
 Cables!! Thicker cables, taller cables, faster cables! No, that doesn't really make any sense... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it is still great news.


----------



## Toxic Cables

amanand88keys said:


> Cables!! Thicker cables, taller cables, faster cables! No, that doesn't really make any sense...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Talking of thick, my next release will be a 8AWG IEM cable


----------



## lin0003

W... T... F!


----------



## angelsblood

toxic cables said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of thick, my next release will be a 8AWG IEM cable


 
  
 god damn lol!


----------



## alvin sawdust

Oh my giddy aunt. It'll blow the wax out through your nostrils.


----------



## syobwoc

i'm speechless... doubles as jumper cables!


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Talking of thick, my next release will be a 8AWG IEM cable



Me wanna 12wire black widow, 8ft., balanced into two separate cables, 3pin xlr connectors, 18awg for my he500!...plzzzzzzz  YUMMY!!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

I am taking orders on those now, £3,721.34 each.
  
 They will be supplied with a specially designed cap, with a hook on each side to hold the thick wire, as it might be a little to big for some, to wrap around the ears.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Cheap as chips.


----------



## Toxic Cables

syobwoc said:


> i'm speechless... doubles as jumper cables!


 
  
 Doubles as power cables or speaker cables. Here's a picture of the adapter, as you can see, you can plug in the IEM pins to the sockets on the back of the power plug.


----------



## sensui123

Because Frank can.........that is pretty awesome hah.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sensui123 said:


> Because Frank can.........that is pretty awesome hah.


 
 AND DONT FORGET...HE IS TOTALLY NUTS TO EVEN TRY IT..OR COME UP WITH IT!. A VERY RARE SNAKE MUST HAVE PUT HER EGGS INTO HIM..SO HE ONLY THINKS:...TOXIC TOXIC TOXIC..MUST MAKE TOXIC...DO TOXIC..BREATHY TOXIC...MAKE TOXIC BABIES FOR THE HEADPHONES...TOXICATE ALL THE HEADPHONE WORLD..NOOOOO TOXIC EVERYONE WITH MY CABLES...HAHAHAHA (VERY EVIL LAUGH OF AN EXTREME EVIL CRAZY GENIUS!!..SOME SAY HE IS HERE FROM A FAR FAR PLANET WHERE EVERYONE USES TOXIC THINGIES AND THAT HE IS HERE TO INVADE OUR PLANET...HEEELLLLPPPPP..MAY THE HEADPHONE GODS BE WITH US...)


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

toxic cables said:


> Doubles as power cables or speaker cables. Here's a picture of the adapter, as you can see, you can plug in the IEM pins to the sockets on the back of the power plug.


 
 That's pure genius right there. These will sell like crazy! I can't be the only one who has had moments like "Oh man, I need ANOTHER power cable? I wish there was an adaptor for my IEM cable, THAT would make everything much easier!"


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> That's pure genius right there. These will sell like crazy! I can't be the only one who has had moments like "Oh man, I need ANOTHER power cable? I wish there was an adaptor for my IEM cable, THAT would make everything much easier!"



Once again this is proof how frank works..its not only about selling the most cables and badmouthing other brands... No.. He goes his own way..and does that with flair, inspration, dedication, intelligence and hard work..he always manages to surprise me..with the products he makes, the way he thanks his customers for their patience (free cables contests).. just how he reacts on pm's and mails..i cant remember a supplier doing that EVER..and as i said before i am in the procurement business for more then 20 years now..so i know a thing or two about suppliers all over the world..and he is an unicum..a cry in the desert..so we guys have to make him bigger..tell it to enyone in ur social enviroment...he deserves it!. 

i dont think i will even buy another brand ever again for my future headphones..am serious now!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

OK guys, seems someone just wanted to place an order for this IEM cables, this was me just messing about and checking what can be done, posted it here for a laugh. Although things like this are not hard to do,selling an adapter for a IEM cable to work as a power cable, would just be dangerous. Imagine should one of those tiny pins break 

  
  
 Was just having a giggle here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let's just hope i don't electrocute myself


----------



## lin0003

Haha!


----------



## Tony1110

Lol


----------



## hifimanrookie

Ur so bad...u should be ashamed of urself! playing with our emotions..us..the poor headphone owners


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> i dont think i will even buy another brand ever again for my future headphones..am serious now!!


 
 If you do, i will strangle you with it


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

toxic cables said:


> *OK guys, seems someone just wanted to place an order for this IEM cables*, this was me just messing about and checking what can be done, posted it here for a laugh. Although things like this are not hard to do,selling an adapter for a IEM cable to work as a power cable, would just be dangerous. Imagine should one of those tiny pins break
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toxic Cables

amanand88keys said:


>


 
  
 I actually made someone an 18AWG IEM cable once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also done a 22AWG BW recently.


----------



## airstream66

Here is my experience with Toxic Cables.
  
 1) I ordered a Scorpion cable on February 18, 2013.  It has not arrived (or shipped as far as I know).  It is now October 2.  So that is now 7 1/2 months of waiting.  I put 2013 on the date because the year is nearing a close and future discussions of this order might have to reference 2014, 2015, etc.
  
 2) After PMing with Frank I got this response on July 3 (which is now 13 weeks ago):
  
  
  


> "Sorry, i have moved it to the priority list now, it will ship next week without fail."


 
  
   Maybe "without fail" means something different in England.  When I say it, it actually means what it sounds like.  Not only was it not "next week" without fail, it wasn't the next week, or the week after that, or the successive week, or the week that followed that one, or... you get the idea.
  
    3)  So if there is a "priority list", which would seem to imply a list of orders to be competed before others, I am confused as to why I received this    
 message from Frank on September 9 (which was 9 weeks after saying my cable would go out "next week without fail"):
   





> "...everyone's order is processed based on when it was received. No single person who has ordered a headphone cable after you has yet received their order...


 
  
   If that statement is true, then the "priority list" comment has to be lip service only.  And the latter comment would mean that nobody who ordered a cable after February 18 has received their order.  Is that possibly true?  If so then I apologize to all involved.  But I feel as though I have fallen victim to the world's first and only headphone cable Ponzi scheme.


----------



## tsvo614

airstream66 said:


> Maybe "without fail" means something different in England.  When I say it, it actually means what it sounds like.  Not only was it not "next week" without fail, it wasn't the next week, or the week after that, or the successive week, or the week that followed that one, or... you get the idea.
> 
> 3)  So if there is a "priority list", which would seem to imply a list of orders to be competed before others, I am confused as to why I received this
> message from Frank on September 9 (which was 9 weeks after saying my cable would go out "next week without fail"):
> ...




This is not a Ponzi scheme .. Your buying goods not investing.


----------



## Toxic Cables

airstream66 said:


> Maybe "without fail" means something different in England.  When I say it, it actually means what it sounds like.  Not only was it not "next week" without fail, it wasn't the next week, or the week after that, or the successive week, or the week that followed that one, or... you get the idea.
> 
> 3)  So if there is a "priority list", which would seem to imply a list of orders to be competed before others, I am confused as to why I received this
> message from Frank on September 9 (which was 9 weeks after saying my cable would go out "next week without fail"):
> ...


 
  
 Mid September i replied to you, saying that no one gets a cable before anyone that has ordered before them, with the exception of IEM cables sometimes, as those are also made in separate batches. This message also told you that the cables are in production and that i would PM you once it goes out and no timeline was given, i received no reply.
  
 I have no intention of running away with your £ for the Scorpion cable, and if you felt i was running a scheme, then any person that feels this would ask for a refund and failing being issued a refund, would then make such comments. A refund was also offered to you last month.
If you looked a few page earlier, you would see that i posted an update regarding all the orders.
  
 Anyway, i feel it is best that i refund you and have already sent you a full refund using the gift option. I am sorry for the wait and hope you can order it elsewhere and get it quick. 
  
 For all those waiting, please read my post a few pages earlier and below is a picture of just a very small percentage of the cables i have been making at home, the rest are in the workshop, just so you know, that a batch of cables are in production and this is no scheme. I guess everyone already knows this otherwise regular followers of this thread would still not be placing orders on a daily basis, and i thank you all for that.
  
 All delayed orders will ship this month, with the exception of maybe some Venom cable.
  
 I will post pics of all the cables together once they are done.


----------



## Hipper

Quote:


> Doubles as power cables or speaker cables. Here's a picture of the adapter, as you can see, you can plug in the IEM pins to the sockets on the back of the power plug.


 
  
 I'm contacting my solicitors.


----------



## Toxic Cables

hipper said:


> Quote:
> 
> I'm contacting my solicitors.


 
  
 Should have read the small print, there is a reason your invoice clearly stated, "Please use a telescope"


----------



## airstream66

> "This message also told you that the cables are in production and that i would PM you once it goes out and no timeline was given, i received no reply."


 
  
 What on earth are you talking about?  "No timeline was given"?  This is exactly what you wrote on July 3 (13 weeks ago):
  

 Wed, 03 Jul 2013 17:41:17 -0500
  
*Dear airstream66,*

*Sorry, i have moved it to the priority list now, it will ship next week without fail.*


```
Regards Frank [url=http://toxic-cables.co.uk/]toxic-cables.co.uk[/url]
```
 

  
 How is that not a timeline?


----------



## Toxic Cables

airstream66 said:


> What on earth are you talking about?  "No timeline was given"?  This is exactly what you wrote on July 3 (13 weeks ago):
> 
> 
> Wed, 03 Jul 2013 17:41:17 -0500
> ...


 
  
 Re read my last post. I do not have the time to argue with you, as i have cables to make. I have refunded you because of this and if you have anything further to say, i suggest you take it to the feedback thread.  Good luck.


----------



## lin0003

toxic cables said:


> Re read my last post. I do not have the time to argue with you, as i have cables to make. I have refunded you because of this and if you have anything further to say, i suggest you *take it to the feedback thread*.  Good luck.


 
 Exactly!
 This is an APPRECIATION thread...


----------



## hifimanrookie

lin0003 said:


> Exactly!
> This is an APPRECIATION thread...


 
  
 +1 i agree..i honestly still dont understand why people post these kind of things here.... there is a specific thread for this..it has been mentioned many times here...  we all understand that u can get a bit disapointed if something doesnt go as u planned...but if its solved..why stirring it up again? no one wins from this..or u should maybe think to 'warn' anybody for his bad actions? u can see it doesnt work...as all of us got their cable (after some months for some) and love it.. okay sometimes it goes wrong...we are humans..all companies make mistakes...and if its solved it solved..done...refund..done..


----------



## kerrys30

Question. I have toxic silver poison on order (balanced) for hd650. Will use with intruder amp and ak120. Currently also use se535ltd on go (SE). Looking to upgrade iem and maybe also go balanced soon. 

But, for the amp->ak120 interconnect (3.5) I use a standard one picked up cheap. Will this cause any deficiency in whole setup!? Do I need to look into a similar interconnect cable made as per silver poison cable?? Does frank make these??


----------



## lin0003

kerrys30 said:


> Question. I have toxic silver poison on order (balanced) for hd650. Will use with intruder amp and ak120. Currently also use se535ltd on go (SE). Looking to upgrade iem and maybe also go balanced soon.
> 
> But, for the amp->ak120 interconnect (3.5) I use a standard one picked up cheap. Will this cause any deficiency in whole setup!? Do I need to look into a similar interconnect cable made as per silver poison cable?? Does frank make these??


 
  
 Frank can make a SP mini to mini interconnect, but you might as well go for the SW.


----------



## kerrys30

Thanks.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kerrys30 said:


> Question. I have toxic silver poison on order (balanced) for hd650. Will use with intruder amp and ak120. Currently also use se535ltd on go (SE). Looking to upgrade iem and maybe also go balanced soon.
> 
> But, for the amp->ak120 interconnect (3.5) I use a standard one picked up cheap. Will this cause any deficiency in whole setup!? Do I need to look into a similar interconnect cable made as per silver poison cable?? Does frank make these??


 
  
 i had same question also for my interconnect between my hm602 and my 337...and i found out..eventhough the influence is VERY LOW...i did found out getting myself a BW cable (same as my headphone cable) that the sound got a bit clearer compared to a 15,00 euro budget cable...but as i said..as the cable is so short in my rig..moneywise it was not the right call..but when the cable gets longer it does make a difference..imho ofcourse


----------



## airstream66

> Exactly!
> This is an APPRECIATION thread...


 
  
 And I would have been more than happy to have posted wonderful comments about the cable had I received it.  Have to
 have one before you can appreciate one.  I didn't ask for a refund either.  Worst of all possible scenarios.  I get jerked around for 7 1/2 months only to get no cable at all.  Extreme waste of time.  As someone who does customer service for my business, I would probably advise you not to say "it will ship next week without fail" if it is going to take you 3 or 4 more months to get it done.  At any rate, not getting an upgraded cable on a Sennheiser 650 is a "first world problem" to have so I will let it be.


----------



## kerrys30

hifimanrookie said:


> i had same question also for my interconnect between my hm602 and my 337...and i found out..eventhough the influence is VERY LOW...i did found out getting myself a BW cable (same as my headphone cable) that the sound got a bit clearer compared to a 15,00 euro budget cable...but as i said..as the cable is so short in my rig..moneywise it was not the right call..but when the cable gets longer it does make a difference..imho ofcourse




Thanks. That was where I was coming from.....I didn't think of cable length though! Maybe I'll just wait a bit to see how sounds.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kerrys30 said:


> Thanks. That was where I was coming from.....I didn't think of cable length though! Maybe I'll just wait a bit to see how sounds.




No worries mate..we all are here to give honest advice..but never forget..its always personal..anyone has its own experience and opinions..thats what makes headfi so fun 

And dont forget..my cable is extremely short! Check my pics of the backside of my 337 (when it was mine).. With normal lenght interconnects it could change the sound for thebetter in a bigger way..i am just a sucker to get the ultimate best from the rig i use..even if its almost not recognizable... 
Ps. With clearer i meant..more detail..
Am now listening to petshop boys...lossless..how did they manage to put so much of everything in their music and still sound good and coherent? Its never to much! Its like flying on special effects all around u... ****... I will miss this evil one once its sold to another music lover..but so far..nothing..not even for the price i am asking..guys..this is a chance of a million! I would hate it to sell it to some guy who only wants the amp for its looks!


----------



## kerrys30

Thanks. Appreciate it. . I'll check out the pics.


----------



## LifeAspect

Hey Frank,
  
 Do you have a post somewhere with all your cables so far?
  
 Would really help because the site isn't really up to date and you have been making new "models" since the start of the year.


----------



## lin0003

lifeaspect said:


> Hey Frank,
> 
> Do you have a post somewhere with all your cables so far?
> 
> Would really help because the site isn't really up to date and you have been making new "models" since the start of the year.


 
  
 Click on his profile. It has all the cables and the prices but Frank, you really do need to update your site. I'll post it here as well though:
 Headphone Cable List/Prices

 Most headphone cables, come as standard with a 1/4" 6.3mm Viablue plug, 18AWG cables come as standard with 1/4" 6.3mm Furutech plug and the Widows come with 1/4" Oyaide.
 (All different terminations are available on request, from a variety of manufacturers)

 Scorpion 24AWG (OCC Stranded Copper/Cryo) 

 Headphone Cables starting at £85 6ft and £95 8ft.

 Scorpion 18AWG (OCC Stranded Copper/Cryo)

 Starting at £135 6ft and £155 8ft.

 Viper 24AWG (OCC Stranded Silver plated Copper/Cryo)

 Headphone Cables starting at £95 6ft and £115 8ft.

 Viper 18awg (OCC Stranded Silver plated Copper/Cryo)

 Starting at £150 6ft and £170 8ft

 Viper/Scorpion Hybrid

 Starting at £90 6ft and £105 8ft

 Silver Poison 26AWG (OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold/Cryo)

 Starting at £155 6ft and £175 8ft.

 Silver Poison 18AWG (OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold/Cryo)

 Starting at £900 for 6ft and £1200 for 8ft.

 Silver Poison French Silk (OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold in a French Silk jacket/Cryo) The only stranded silver French Silk cable on the market.

 Starting at £180 6ft and £200 8ft.

 Anthrax 26AWG (OCC Stranded Silver (No Gold) Cryo)

 Starting at £140 6ft and £160 8ft.

 Crystal Piccolino by Crystal Cable (Toxic Cables, are authorised dealers) (Pure Silver/Gold centre conductor with a pure silver braided outer shield)

 Starting at £445 for 6ft and £520 for 8ft.

 Silver Widow litz 25.5AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo) The only OCC Silver/Gold Litz cable on the market.

 Starting at £240 for 6ft and £265 for 8ft.

 Black Widow 24AWG Cotton (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in black cotton jacket,Cryo)

 Starting at £130 6ft and £145 8ft.

 Black Widow 22AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in Clear PE/Cryo)

 Starting at £140 6ft and and £155 8ft.

 Black Widow French Silk 24/22AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in Fench Silk Jacket/Cryo) The only high purity OCC/Cryo French Silk cable on the market.

 Starting at £165 for 6ft and £185.

 White Widow 26AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Cryo SPC)

 Starting at £125 for 6ft and £145 for 8ft.

 Virus 26AWG (OCC Silver Litz and OCC Copper Litz within the same wire, a true hybrid)

 Starting at £195 6ft and £220 8ft


 HD800 Cables will usually cost about £20 more, from the above prices.


 IEM Cable List/Prices

 Prices are for all IEM cables and come as 4ft standard, with 3.5mm Viablue mini plug.
 Scorpion and Viper come as standard as 26AWG, 24AWG also available at no extra cost.

 (All different terminations are available on request, from a variety of manufacturers)


 Silver Poison 26AWG £155 (OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold/Cryo) Available in clear only. Fitear £175.

 Anthrax 26AWG £135 (OCC Stranded Silver/Cryo) Available in clear only. Fitear £155.

 Silver Widow 25.5AWG £210 (OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo) Available in clear only. Fitear £235.

 Virus 26AWG £185 (OCC Stranded Litz Silver + OCC Stranded Litz Copper strands within each wire) Clear only. Fitear £210.

 Crystal Piccolino £385 (Pure Silver/Gold centre conductor with a pure silver braided outer shield) Fitear £410

 Viper 26AWG £115 (OCC Stranded Silver plated Copper/Cryo) Available in clear, translucent black and translucent blue.

 Scorpion 26AWG £100 (OCC Stranded Copper/Cryo) Available in clear and translucent black. Fitear £120

 Black Widow 26AWG £125 (OCC Litz Copper) Only in clear. Fitear £150.

 Fitear Silver Poison with clear OM connector £175 (OCC Silver/Gold)


----------



## LifeAspect

thanks, looked over his profile.


----------



## stvc

Actually i got confused by the price list, it had big different when i got the actual price from Frank. I guess the price are not included labour cost and connector cost?


----------



## Toxic Cables

stvc said:


> Actually i got confused by the price list, it had big different when i got the actual price from Frank. I guess the price are not included labour cost and connector cost?


 
  
Could you tell me what quote you got and exactly what it was for, because the quote should not have been any different from the prices on the profile.
  
 I can see you ordered a JH-3A cable, the JH-3A cable would cost more then any standard IEM cable and there is good reason for this. It needs more materials and work/time to build then the standard IEM cable.


----------



## stvc

Ic. So my guess is correct.  hope I will get the cable on time. Pray .. lol


----------



## hifimanrookie

gather around headfi peeps...hear ya hear ya...important news..fresh from the press...hear ya hear ya!!
 
as i was doing my stuff i came acros a big advertsiment about the forthcoming CanJam in boston.and this youtube clip was hosted by our beloved Jude himself..so as u all know i am hungering for news from hifiman..so i started watching....BUT NOTHING...HELLO mr.FANG wake up!!! 

audeze is slapping u around the ears with two new higher end headphones..and quoting Jude: I will certainly order one soon.. and to be honest they do look yummy the closed one and the lcd-x (the open one).
.and when i thought to fastforward i saw a cable i know.around the 20min point..it was a Toxic cables cable on the most left (from Jude) on the table..and my jaw fell on the floor when he actually mentioned TOXIC CABLES..saying he uses this cable for his headphones...and after that he also mentions cardas a bit vagely..(if i am not mistaken)..
sooooo..what better advertisement u want? and if he uses franks cables...then u can bet ur life on it its among the best cables u can buy..or else Jude wouldnt even use it and not think about mentioning Toxic cables on this very important clip... this is just one more confirmation that frank is doing great work with his cables...well done frank... and yeah i know...  maybe i shouldnt mention it...sooo frank..if i go to far with this...say so ok? i will delete this post then... enjoy the clip...and damn..those cavalli amps look yummy and those dual mono blocks of woo audio..FOR HEADPHONES!! how crazy is that?? lolz
 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja7NE3XwuMs


----------



## Toxic Cables

2 new headphones from Audez'e is awesome. I have already emailed Audez'e to find out when they come out.  They look beautiful, especially the closed one.
  
 The X is certainly getting some great feedback, from those who have heard it. Can't wait.


----------



## negura

toxic cables said:


> 2 new headphones from Audez'e is awesome. I have already emailed Audez'e to find out when they come out.  They look beautiful, especially the closed one.
> 
> The X is certainly getting some great feedback, from those who have heard it. Can't wait.


 
  
 +1 The hype's definitely got going among myself and friends. 
  
 I was just about to sell my Silver Widows as I no longer have the LCD-3s then comes this. Just a reminder of how great of a retainer investement these cables are.  
  
 Btw Frank which cable is that Jude uses on the LCD-X? Virus?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

negura said:


> +1 The hype's definitely got going among myself and friends.
> 
> I was just about to sell my Silver Widows as I no longer have the LCD-3s then comes this. Just a reminder of how great of a retainer investement these cables are.
> 
> Btw Frank which cable is that Jude uses on the LCD-X? Virus?


 
  
 +2 
  
 I am really curious about both headphones, but more about LCD-X....Will they be better than 3?....Are they in between? Just different?....replacing the lcd3?....etc


----------



## refault

Recently placed an order for a bunch of Silver Widows:
  
 -the HD650 cable (6ft) terminated to an RSA/ALO balanced plug
 -a RSA/ALO balanced plug (female) -> 1/8'' mini (male) single-ended adapter (to use the HD650 cable w/ single-ended mini jacks)
 -an RSA/ALO balanced mini-to-mini portable interconnect (to connect the CLAS -dB with one of the RSA/ALO balanced amps)
  
 Also, I originally placed an order for the famous Silver Poison USB LOD (30-pin to USB mini-A) to connect my iPhone to the CLAS -dB, but upgraded it to a Silver Widow USB LOD instead. During that time, I was convinced of upgrading my stock HD650 cable and also ordering the required equipment to use with an RSA/ALO balanced amp (now all I need to do is save up and buy the ALO MKIII-B+, lol.)
  
 The cost of the cables came out close to the price of a brand new ALO MKIII-B+ amp, although I hope it'll be worth it in the end .
  
 I hope the cables don't take too long to make, kinda excited  Don't know whether or not to purchase the amp now or later/within a few weeks (closer to the estimated time for the cables to be finished) though. I also purchased new HD650 earpads and the "Replacement Upgrade Headband" sold on Amazon by AUDIO EQUIP (it's a cheap-but-decent faux-leather pad that fits nicely on the HD650 headband; it feels pretty comfy) to replace the inner foam driver-cover/squashed earpads and the squashed headband foam (literally, the stock HD650 headband foam padding seems to have dissolved/disappeared) and prep my HD650s for the new cables, lol.
  
 Have been thinking about also ordering replacement HD650 drivers (part #092855) as another refurbishment/semi-upgrade (especially if Sennheiser is selling the "new" silver drivers for the HD650 parts now), since my HD650 drivers are the 'older' version, although they work fine except for being a little dusty/dirty on the inside due to some minor pieces of the old disintegrated inner driver-foam.
  
 Either way, pretty excited for the cables. Good time to upgrade my gear and invest in those RSA/ALO balanced plugs for my CLAS -dB source, I think


----------



## maguire

Just go ahead and purchase amp, it will get some burn in happening
  Then you can experience that feeling you get (WoW moment ) when we replace the stock cable with the Toxic ....


----------



## hyperflight

Hey everyone,
  
 First time poster here, forgive me if I have posted this in the wrong place!
  
 I've owned a pair of TF10's for some time, but am guilty of shunning them a bit simply because the cable, specifically the ergonomics and feel of it, are so poor.
  
 It dawned on me that it was about time I rectified that problem, and with it hopefully also improved the sound quality. Having researched a bit, I've narrowed choices, and Toxic are at the top of the list... the reviews on this thread are consistently brilliant, and Frank seems actively involved with the community. I've emailed about the lead time, so I eagerly await that response.
  
 In the mean time I wanted some advice... it seems that by default there is no over ear 'wire' with the Toxic cables for the TF10's. I've read various posts, basically saying that you can then wear them hanging 'normally' instead (and also I believe one from Frank saying he could add that wire if necessary).
  
 Seeing as I'm so used to wearing the headset over ear, I just wanted to get advice from people who have perhaps used the Toxic cable with the TF10's, if wearing them dangling down is comfortable, and if it's therefore worth trying to get the over ear wire built in or not.
  
 Regards,
  
 Nick.


----------



## Happy Camper

Is Toxic wire supplied by bulk vendor or is it manufactured by Toxic from raw material to final product?


----------



## Mooses9

happy camper said:


> Is Toxic wire supplied by bulk vendor or is it manufactured by Toxic from raw material to final product?


 
  
 Also Interested in the answer


----------



## hifimanrookie

mooses9 said:


> Also Interested in the answer



Why is that interesting? Its the endproduct what matters..do u ask the same thing about any other product u buy?? How emotiva gets its metal for the enclosure? Do they bent it themelves? 

So I dont get this question to be honest..but on the other hand..if u followed this thread a bit u should know the answer as frank mentioned it many times before...And as far i know...NOT one other cable manufacturer that i know of uses raw (metals) material....all manufacturers have a supplier of their wires. And they do their stuff with it... The raw cables (if thats what u mean) gets delievered to the cable manufacturer..they stand/ do their magic stuff to it.. in their way...they dont get a single block of metal (copper/silver)..to work with as far i know....


----------



## Mooses9

hifimanrookie said:


> Why is that interesting? Its the endproduct what matters..do u ask the same thing about any other product u buy?? How emotiva gets its metal for the enclosure? Do they bent it themelves?
> 
> So I dont get this question to be honest..but on the other hand..if u followed this thread a bit u should know the answer as frank mentioned it many times before...And as far i know...NOT one other cable manufacturer that i know of uses raw (metals) material....all manufacturers have a supplier of their wires. And they do their stuff with it... The raw cables (if thats what u mean) gets delievered to the cable manufacturer..they stand/ do their magic stuff to it.. in their way...they dont get a single block of metal (copper/silver)..to work with as far i know....


 
  
 i think its a valid question, to know how something comes about, we dont expect someone to reveil all their secrets but interesting to know if the MFG are taking more of a hands on approach to their product vs having other mfg involved....obviously we know frank does take a hands on approach as he makes all the finished products by hand.


----------



## Happy Camper

Yes rook, some do their own metallurgy, drawing and casting. Is it important, some cable makers think so. That effort is why some cost what they do. I'm very interested in Toxic products which is why I ask. Does the cabinet have an impact on the signal path? That's a rather baffling analogy.


----------



## citraian

If it is a repectable wire manufacturer I don't see the difference in getting bulk cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

happy camper said:


> Is Toxic wire supplied by bulk vendor or is it manufactured by Toxic from raw material to final product?


 
  
 I am guessing that you mean if i buy my wire ready made, in which case the same wire would be available to other manufacturers from the same vendor. The answer would be no.
  
 All my wires, other then 1 solid core copper wire that i have, is specifically manufactured for me to my own specifications, so no one other then myself would have that exact same wire.
  
 So, no, my wires are not bulk off the shelf wires.
  
 We do not make our silver/copper strands from raw materials such as copper rods ourselves, this is done by the wire manufacturer and as far as i am aware, there are no small cable manufacturers with the capabilities of doing this, is it takes and investment of millions.
  
  
 A little weekend project i just finished for another customer. Sony R10 recabled with the Black Widow in my custom 2 tone French Silk sleeving. Ear pads and inner foam replaced with new ones. Wood cups treated and soaked over a period of 4 weeks. Leather headband cleaned and conditioned, broken strain relief on headphones replaced, and every other part of the headphone cleaned and polished.
  
   
  
 

  
 Have done quite a few of these now and each time they surprise me on how awesome these headphones sound, i really need to get a pair.
  
 Another done previously, http://www.head-fi.org/t/608294/sony-mdr-r10-some-tlc-and-a-recable-for-an-old-set
  
 Will go though all emails and PM's Monday.


----------



## hifimanrookie

mooses9 said:


> i think its a valid question, to know how something comes about, we dont expect someone to reveil all their secrets but interesting to know if the MFG are taking more of a hands on approach to their product vs having other mfg involved....obviously we know frank does take a hands on approach as he makes all the finished products by hand.



I still dont get it..and i have more then 20 years of experience in procurement management...for some products (medical consumables for example) it can be a matter of life and dead to know whats in it (certificates of origin etc) ..but for such a 'simple' product like a cable (i mean the raw materials!)...its more important how they work on it..

As i said..no one manufacturer gets raw material (metal blocks) from any supplier..they get the raw wires.. And in franks case..yes..he does the sleeving, placing connectors, stranding etc. Himself if i am not mistaken... 

Only thing he doesnt do is making the wires INSIDE of the cable..as thats rawmaterial metals as i said before..

 I would rather ask this: how are the cables made? In what kind of environment? What equipment? How many specilalists? R&D investments? As that could be a more important factor then to know if they get rawmaterial or not... Some 'premium' brands can learn a lot about the investments frank does into his business and the r&d he does to improve his product.. Thats a proven fact..on contrary to some other brands... But i wont mention any brands here.. As i know the have to make a living also... And i respect that.... 
And yes..i also have to pay for my cables as u all know...MY WALLET HATES FRANK DEEPLY..heheheh..

 I just dont like questions which can be intepreted wrongly...and in this case imho is not the right one... Why no one asks this on other cable appreciation threads? Maybe because toxic owners feel thats its beneath them? As they know they have a heavenly sounding cable for the price they paid for it! And dont need to protect that..or attack other minded..and i know that frank wouldnt like it that his customers would attack other brands for that reason..he believes in competition... No backstabbing...he even posted on this thread once not to do the same thing..badmouthing about other brands.. He respect his competitors..as it should be..trevor from norse does the same...

.. I get a feeling not eveyone does the same..

When i check some posters (also on forums of other brands) who post these kind of questions or are 'doubtful' or just post in the open that toxic is bad for u (out of curiosity) i see most of them dont even own any toxic cable..but do have a cable of a competitor/ or in favor of a competitor brand.. But Ofcourse..i can be a bit paranoia...


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I am guessing that you mean if i buy my wire ready made, in which case the same wire would be available to other manufacturers from the same vendor. The answer would be no.
> 
> All my wires, other then 1 solid core copper wire that i have, is specifically manufactured for me to my own specifications, so no one other then myself would have that exact same wire.
> 
> ...



Ok..with this i think ur questions are answered now..any more questions??


----------



## negura

toxic cables said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome work and ditto regarding the R10s.


----------



## hifimanrookie

happy camper said:


> Yes rook, some do their own metallurgy, drawing and casting. Is it important, some cable makers think so. That effort is why some cost what they do. I'm very interested in Toxic products which is why I ask. Does the cabinet have an impact on the signal path? That's a rather baffling analogy.



Now u made me curious..which headphone cable brand does that? I am genuine curious now..am not pulling ur leg here!! Am always open to new insights as everyone knows..i went from the SS camp to the tube camp (remember?) because of headfi and a certain dubstepgirl..i hate u girl...lolz..kidding!!!lolz..

as its first time i heard that a headphone cable builder has the financial/intelectual/network sources to do that and keep it profittable... I do know outof own experience that in certain markets certain cable manufacturers in the industry do that..but we are talking about multi million (billion?) businesses here.. And in that light and those amounts of production levels its cheaper to do it all inhouse because of huge costs of logistics/labor/certification/ deliverytimes/control over quality etc. Etc.

But as i said..i am genuine interested in that brand..even if its just to know about it and check their site..as i always respect companies who do it differently...
Thanks for supplying the name..


----------



## Toxic Cables

happy camper said:


> Yes rook, some do their own metallurgy, drawing and casting. Is it important, some cable makers think so. That effort is why some cost what they do. I'm very interested in Toxic products which is why I ask. Does the cabinet have an impact on the signal path? That's a rather baffling analogy.


 
  
 I don't know of any small, middle sized or ever larger sized headphone cable manufacturers that draw and cast their own wire from rods, other then the likes of Furutech who make headphone cables and companies of that magnitude, no other has such capabilities.
  
 Anyway, anything that needs to be said here has been, please let's take this discussion elsewhere.


----------



## citraian

Sure you do! The ones that lie 

I don't think it would be cost efficient at all to make your own wire. No wait, I am pretty much certain that it would be a financial disaster to have your own factory


----------



## hifimanrookie

citraian said:


> Sure you do! The ones that lie


----------



## Mooses9

hifimanrookie said:


> I still dont get it..and i have more then 20 years of experience in procurement management...for some products (medical consumables for example) it can be a matter of life and dead to know whats in it (certificates of origin etc) ..but for such a 'simple' product like a cable (i mean the raw materials!)...its more important how they work on it..
> 
> As i said..no one manufacturer gets raw material (metal blocks) from any supplier..they get the raw wires.. And in franks case..yes..he does the sleeving, placing connectors, stranding etc. Himself if i am not mistaken...
> 
> ...


 
  
 i see what ur saying.
  
 i personally have a bit of  Toxic's cables, westone Silver poisoned Customized to my liking, RSA male balanced to ibasso balanced toxic silver poison cable adapter, i also have a rsa female to ibasso male toxic silver poison adapter all of course are custom, also have a ipod to usb toxic silver poison which is going to be customized to a ibasso balanced to ibasso balanced.
  
 i have alot of other boutique cables, BUT prefer Toxic, i cant get away from the sound of the silver poison.


----------



## Toxic Cables

citraian said:


> Sure you do! The ones that lie
> 
> I don't think it would be cost efficient at all to make your own wire. No wait, I am pretty much certain that it would be a financial disaster to have your own factory


 
  
 But the difference is that i know it's a lie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 This is actually one of the reasons i post pictures of R&D wires and other items, before the final production version. So that my customers are able to see that i am actually doing the R&D necessary to make sure i only release the best.,
  
 It would be easy for me to say i am releasing a new wire, that will be my best wire yet, when in reality i have not even heard the wire myself yet.


----------



## Toxic Cables

mooses9 said:


> i see what ur saying.
> 
> i personally have a bit of  Toxic's cables, westone Silver poisoned Customized to my liking, RSA male balanced to ibasso balanced toxic silver poison cable adapter, i also have a rsa female to ibasso male toxic silver poison adapter all of course are custom, also have a ipod to usb toxic silver poison which is going to be customized to a ibasso balanced to ibasso balanced.
> 
> i have alot of other boutique cables, BUT prefer Toxic, i cant get away from the sound of the silver poison.


 
  
 Thank you for your comments, i am glad that you like the Poison. The Poison is one of my favorite, it's the cable that made Toxic. I have made many attempts by tinkering with it, to make it sound better, all have failed. It's one cable i cannot improve upon, it already sounds damn good


----------



## stvc

What the different between balanced and not balanced wire?

Sorry for the dumb question.


----------



## Toxic Cables

stvc said:


> What the different between balanced and not balanced wire?
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question.


 
  
 There is no balanced or non balanced wire, it would be the cable, depending on if you have a balanced amp or not.


----------



## SMBuscemi

Frank: maybe you posted this elsewhere, but are you planning on going to Denver this coming weekend?!

Also I Love the Silver Widows for my JH16s and want to know if your joking or serious about the £3,000 new cable as I may be a buyer...


----------



## hifimanrookie

i think i can answer that one..yes..balanced wires dont exist..cables with balanced connectors do... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 i had a single ended BW and now a completely (seperated for left and right cables) balanced BW with dual 3pin XLR cable.. thanks frank for this heavenly cable by the way!
 and what i found out was the wider soundstage.and less microphiobcs (the the already quiet BW).and it sounded like the music was louder (more current coming through?) at the same knob position... and i use a  single ended to dual xlr adapter...cant wait to use it in december on my new to come balanced amp..damn..the wait is killing me!!!.. but it can also be all in my head


----------



## Happy Camper

http://www.silverfi.com/index.html

"We have a unique drawing and casting technology. We manufacture our own specially cast silver and silver-alloy. All SilverFi cables have air gapped, discrete strand topology. All cables are fully hand made in-house. They simply can not be made in a bulk form. So, there is no cable bulk to cut from. Every model/order is prepared/manufactured one-by-one. All our products are bench tested and sonicaly evaluated to assure uncompromised performance and quality."

I also believe ALO used a vendor for their cryo copper in the early days. Not sure if they still use them or not. 

No, it's not important in the final analysis of the product but in the length of time it takes to get it. I thought maybe a batch had to be ran to fill orders and orders had to be placed first. 

Thank you Frank for responding.


----------



## Makiah S

I just got a second hand Toxic Hybrid Balanced Hifiman cable... n I must admit... Im impressed with the build n sound of the cable. At one point in my ignorence I doubted Frank... Well mouth open foot inserted


----------



## tsvo614

It's called neotech from dr ohno in japan.


----------



## hifimanrookie

happy camper said:


> http://www.silverfi.com/index.html
> 
> "We have a unique drawing and casting technology. We manufacture our own specially cast silver and silver-alloy. All SilverFi cables have air gapped, discrete strand topology. All cables are fully hand made in-house. They simply can not be made in a bulk form. So, there is no cable bulk to cut from. Every model/order is prepared/manufactured one-by-one. All our products are bench tested and sonicaly evaluated to assure uncompromised performance and quality."
> 
> ...



Dude...u cant do this what u just did... Pirating a appreciating thread with a brand of ur own..u know that totally illegal right? No matter if u did this on purpose or acidentional out of passion... People are banned for less!!!! And whats bothering me now is that ur not a rookie here on headfi..u KNOW u cant do this! If ur reacting on my request in giving meinfo..u should have done that by pm..everyone knows that!! 

And u say: WE..so ur actually activally connected to this silverfly? Ru serious??? Posting here??

Another thing: I would think a company that can afford to run a wire manufacturing and processing plant that would cost millions to set up for their own cables that their site would look more professional and be able to afford plastic shrinking with their personal logo on it. If i am not mistaken if you look at the RCA cable, u are using yellow and green stripe plastic shrink that is for power cables. I also find it a bit off u guys present ur cables in a cheap box that is made for Jewellery. If a company can afford to have its own plant and in so having a budget of millions of R&D (right?) that they cant afford to have their own uniquely (ur cables are unique also right?) high quality box made and have a better site 

.its even worse then franks site a year ago when i checked it when i was looking for a new cable buy..sorry frank..but is was horrible to my eyes..lolz.. But ur SUPERFLY site was even worse..it very much made me think about another US based brand which also has a page only dedicated with 'reviews' and using very agressive marketing techiniques bordering to pure illigal acting on certain audio forums.....and to be honest..i doubt that works...buyers are very handy to check for news nowadays...
Just saying...
But posting this..i wonder if its worth it..its always same story.. Somehow this thread atracts the strangest people...funny is that toxic affectionees are always respectful.. As they dont invade other threads without a cause... As they know frank wouldnt like that..he said that a million times now here on this thread.... So i am glad i am one of those..as i only react when i feel this wonderful thread being invaded..so weird..am glad that the brand of my new amp is like toxic..no screaming marketing or customers invading other threads with big words..no they are like frank..THEY KNOW HOW GOOD THEY ARE... THEY DONT NEED TO PROVE IT EVERY TIME...And THEIR CUSTOMERS KNOW THAT TOO..thats why i ordered an amp of theirs..and i will be a long time customer of toxic.. As They both are simple and truthfull (there are other brands ofcourse: norse, decware, woo audio, bakoon and others..all with good designed sites..).. Its what they give to ur ears what counts..and for a price thats very affordable for what they achieve!!! Am glad i soon will be a member of that amp brand and ofcourse my lifelong membership with toxic... Lolz


----------



## Makiah S

hifimanrookie said:


> Dude...u cant do this what u just did... Pirating a appreciating thread with a brand of ur own..u know that totally illegal right? No matter if u did this on purpose or acidentional out of passion... People are banned for less!!!! And whats bothering me now is that ur not a rookie here on headfi..u KNOW u cant do this! If ur reacting on my request in giving meinfo..u should have done that by pm..everyone knows that!!
> 
> And u say: WE..so ur actually activally connected to this silverfly? Ru serious??? Posting here??
> 
> ...




huh thats what his post was... i saw the url n just skipped over it... didnt even bother to read it till now... plus the quotes made it seem like a cheap copy n paste spam post anyways. Nice advertising there pal... nothing I like more than an ill placed wall of txt... not to mention the obvious lack of some kind of ethics


----------



## hifimanrookie

mshenay said:


> I just got a second hand Toxic Hybrid Balanced Hifiman cable... n I must admit... Im impressed with the build n sound of the cable. At one point in my ignorence I doubted Frank... Well mouth open foot inserted


welcome to the club my friend.. I TOLD U...once ur bitten.. 
Enjoy ur cable my brother 
What balanced amp ur using? Burson? Woo audio? Decware? Or more exotic? 
And on what headphone ur using the hybrid? 
Can untell us short what improved winthe toxic cable in ur music experience? Be honest..if it was just a little..u can say it..this is no sales pitch..we only need honest opinions of customers on this thread..especially of initial unbelievers like u...u ex-infidel. Hehehehehe 
I ask u this as i am already thinking in buying a new cable next year..maybe a 8wire hybrid..or if thats possible a 12 wire version..wow..that would show off franks skills.. Oops..am daydreamin now..well..we will see next year..when my budget is replenished again..as i am deadbroke now..this year was deadly for my poor wallet..i think i could have bought a small car of what i spend on audio this year..lolz..and if my wife knew it i would be homeless now and having a very high pitched voice..lolz.. 

Soooo... Elaborate about ur first impressions of ur new cable my friend..dont keep anything back... Because of Hearing the honest opinions of us frank can make even better cables..


----------



## hifimanrookie

mshenay said:


> huh thats what his post was... i saw the url n just skipped over it... didnt even bother to read it till now... plus the quotes made it seem like a cheap copy n paste spam post anyways. Nice advertising there pal... nothing I like more than an ill placed wall of txt... not to mention the obvious lack of some kind of ethics



Lolz... It just annoys me this happens all the time here...if ur around this thread as i am and on a certain other thread u will see so now and then certain people try to discredit franks name..i simply dont know why..or its because they miss sales because of franks hard work and dedication that he puts in his cables.. And for prices that makes some 'high end' cable makers very nervous... But am glad u feel same way as i am... Lolz.
Ps..i edited my post a bit to make it a bit more readable..lolz...


----------



## Happy Camper

Rook,

It wasn't intended as such but I can see it taken that way. I was responding to your comment that no one did what I was asking. Let the mods take it down. Nothing was intended other than to say that some makers do make their own metals. Or at least that's what was stated. What is commented on is not directed at Toxic and does not criticize his products. So don't twist it otherwise.


----------



## inter voice

Personally I am really not very interested to find out how Frank's wires' are manufactured.  I am only interested in his final products.  From my experience I found Frank's wire is the best of all and value for the money which no other wires can beat.  I have sold all the other headphone cables and changed all of them to Toxics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## warrenpchi

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## longbowbbs

warrenpchi said:


> Can't we all just get along?


 
  
 And we all thought you would be distracted by a certain small mini meet coming up this weekend...


----------



## Toxic Cables

smbuscemi said:


> Frank: maybe you posted this elsewhere, but are you planning on going to Denver this coming weekend?!
> 
> Also I Love the Silver Widows for my JH16s and want to know if your joking or serious about the £3,000 new cable as I may be a buyer...


 
  
 No, unfortunately i will not be attending.
  
 That was indeed me just messing arounf, but for 3 grand, i would be more then happy to make you one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jj
  
 You could try an 8 wire SW now


----------



## hyperflight

Hey Frank,
  
 Apologies for jumping on this thread again here... I did use the contact form on the Toxic Cables website, and I know you're very busy but I'm not sure if you would have received the message so, in a nutshell:
  
 Could you give an idea on the lead time for a TF10 cable? I saw an update a while back and it looks like you've been clearing backlog... I'm willing to wait, just wanted to get an idea. Besides which after reading the positive feedback on this thread I'm excited about the possibility of owning a Toxic Cable!
  
 Sorry again for OT.
  
 Regards,
  
 Nick.


----------



## Makiah S

hifimanrookie said:


> welcome to the club my friend.. I TOLD U...once ur bitten..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Pff only a Audio GD 10ES NFB atm [planning on getting a LD MK VI+ in Jaunary actually!] My HE 400 is the balanced Headphone [and I think the Cable will outlive the headphone it self] Although I Must admit frank... I'm at a tough road here... I've got one cable and I plan on owning two hifimans at some point... oh well guess I'll just buy another cable ;3
  
 And I NEVER said cables didn't make a differance... just didn't understand why Frank Charged as much as he does [and know I do]
  
 Let's start with the build, that impressed me very much. I have another Balanced Cable, pure OCC Copper, and well the other cable... [unlike franks] while built well did not have the... attention to Details Frank's Did. The Braid was nice and tight, I really liked the... Heat Shirnk? Added to both ends of the cable. A very clean entry and exit into the each connector. So those little details of the Build I liked! 
  
 As far as sound goes, most noticeably the highs where a little smoother and details where retained slighty better. Bass was tighter as well BUT I'm not sure if this is Due to Switching to the Balanced OutPut on my Amp [as going from having a potential of 3w to 6w may have tightened the bass, as I've noticed sound in general is tighter with balance outputs] Either way the biggest notice was the highs! Seeing as I am a treble head I did enjoy the additional air and smoothness they got. 
  


hifimanrookie said:


> Lolz... It just annoys me this happens all the time here...if ur around this thread as i am and on a certain other thread u will see so now and then certain people try to discredit franks name..i simply dont know why..or its because they miss sales because of franks hard work and dedication that he puts in his cables.. And for prices that makes some 'high end' cable makers very nervous... But am glad u feel same way as i am... Lolz.
> Ps..i edited my post a bit to make it a bit more readable..lolz...


 
 Pff editing is for the weak [jk I edit a lot of my posts to keep my rear end in tact] well I too criticized Franks Prices [partially due to not reading the Site as carefully as I needed to] but ofc, comparing his cable to another it was evident why he charged a bit more. And they prices are not that high honestly, still the UP and DOWN of our Economey [and there for the US Exchange Rate to GPB] doesn't help him with international Sales... so honestly, it's hard to compare his prices to US based Cable Companies due to the obvious charges that are incurred with international exchanges. In other words FRANK you need a US Based Operation ;3, find some young CABLE Boy and turn him into a CABLE MAN.
  
 Ehmm that said, the hard work and attention to detail is much appreciated Frank! Just wishing u where based in the States q.q I need to get my W1000x Recabled [as in taken apart ect... ect...] and I'd hate to have to ship it away for any longer than a month q.q


----------



## Toxic Cables

hyperflight said:


> Hey Frank,
> 
> Apologies for jumping on this thread again here... I did use the contact form on the Toxic Cables website, and I know you're very busy but I'm not sure if you would have received the message so, in a nutshell:
> 
> ...


 
  
 At present i will say 6-8 weeks wait, although it should be sooner. I am just trying to stay on the safe side until i have cleared the backlog, when it comes to giving estimates. Everyone know how accurate my previous estimates have been 
  
 I will go through all messages tonight.


----------



## hyperflight

toxic cables said:


> At present i will say 6-8 weeks wait, although it should be sooner. I am just trying to stay on the safe side until i have cleared the backlog, when it comes to giving estimates. Everyone know how accurate my previous estimates have been


 
  
 No problem at all Frank... I know the deal as I've read through a lot of the thread. Ultimately I'm more than willing to wait given the reputation your cables are gaining, and I appreciate you taking the time to respond, and your efforts to focus on quality cables.
  
 I'll be placing my order imminently


----------



## Toxic Cables

mshenay said:


> Pff only a Audio GD 10ES NFB atm [planning on getting a LD MK VI+ in Jaunary actually!] My HE 400 is the balanced Headphone [and I think the Cable will outlive the headphone it self] Although I Must admit frank... I'm at a tough road here... I've got one cable and I plan on owning two hifimans at some point... oh well guess I'll just buy another cable ;3
> 
> And I NEVER said cables didn't make a differance... just didn't understand why Frank Charged as much as he does [and know I do]
> 
> ...


 
  
 Glad to hear that you are liking the cable, and thank you for your comments.
  
 As was discussed before, you had compared the prices of my Silver cables to someone else's SPC, so obviously mine would seem expensive. When comparing like for like, i think you will find it hard to beat my prices.  All the parts are also much more expensive here in the UK, sometimes twice as much, so my profit margins are also  much lower then most.
 So when you factor all that in, i think you will find the cables are a bargain.
  
 Yes, the exchange rate has been fluctuating a lot recently, but unfortunately, i can and always will only be able to accept GBP as payment, even if i did have someone in the US selling the cables on my behalf.
  
 I do have some dealers in a few other countries, who stock IEM cables of mine.


----------



## Makiah S

toxic cables said:


> Glad to hear that you are liking the cable, and thank you for your comments.
> 
> As was discussed before, you had compared the prices of my Silver cables to someone else's SPC, so obviously mine would seems expensive. When comparing like for like, i think you will find it hard to beat my prices, when you also consider the build quality.  All the parts are also much more expensive here in the UK, sometimes twice as much, so my profit margins are also  much lower then most.
> So when you factor all that in, i think you will find the cables a bargain.
> ...


 
  
 Indeed they are, as u mentioned it's hard to compare apples to apples, with US based Merchants and well you in the UK, the currency exchange and the possible increase of cost 
  
 So yes, you cables are very much a Bargin :3


----------



## stvc

Hi Frank,
  
 I didn't read through the whole thread here, it just too long . 
  
 Can i ask when you say 6 week to build, can i assume that you consolidate the order and build the wire 1 shot, probably include connector lead time, once you got them all then build all the cable together? Or you had all the material but the que are just too long?


----------



## SMBuscemi

Frank.
  
 How much is the 8 wire? I'm interested only if this is the top of the line IEM cable you make. Also, will this arrive as fast as my other SW?
  
 I guess I have the current SW to hold me over until then...
  
 If you answer this I'll send you PayPal.
  
 Thanks
 Sal


----------



## Makiah S

smbuscemi said:


> Frank.
> 
> How much is the 8 wire? I'm interested only if this is the top of the line IEM cable you make. Also, will this arrive as fast as my other SW?
> 
> ...


 
  
 You've been here for a while here, it might be best to conduct your buisness through PM instead of publiclly like this. Asking for prices it great, but as far as conditions of payment go, you should be in the habbit of only discussing that in secure [ish] channels of communication [suh as PM] But be careful about offering paypal in a public forum. remember that your IP adress isn't hidden, you tell the world you've got money ready for transfer and some one might take it.  
  
 Still I am curious to hear more about this 8 wire Frank


----------



## hifimanrookie

smbuscemi said:


> Frank.
> 
> How much is the 8 wire? I'm interested only if this is the top of the line IEM cable you make. Also, will this arrive as fast as my other SW?
> 
> ...



Hey Sal,
Welcome!
As far i know franks most expensive cable is the (8wire?) 18awg silver venom.. 

But I agree with msshenay..best is to pm frank for prices and specifics..etc. Maybe he can cook up something one of a kind for u..as he did for me..


----------



## Makiah S

hifimanrookie said:


> Hey Sal,
> Welcome!
> As far i know franks most expensive cable is the (8wire?) 18awg silver venom..
> 
> But I agree with msshenay..best is to pm frank for prices and specifics..etc. Maybe he can cook up something one of a kind for u..as he did for me..


 
  
 :O one of a kind... are you permitted to SHARE such information  are there pictures of this wonderful, and what I assume is a custom TOTL cable :3


----------



## hifimanrookie

mshenay said:


> :O one of a kind... are you permitted to SHARE such information  are there pictures of this wonderful, and what I assume is a custom TOTL cable :3



My cable is a one off black widow 22awg 8wired dual cabled (one completly sleeved cable for each side..so u can say i have one BW cable for left and one for right channel..its a balanced cable with dual carbon 3pins xlr connectors and black nylon sleeving. I was first to ever get this cable.. The he500 connectors are also not ur standard kind i understand from frank.

So nooo..i dont think its a TOTL cable ..as those are his venoms series..if i am not mistaken..  

but to be honest..i cant imagine going up from my cable would improve the sound for the better as to my ears this cable sounds just right... As i said..its balanced as my new amp will be totally balanced..so i let frank do this with my new amp in mind..now i am using a single end to dual xlr adapter cable (also made by frank!).. As the 337 is single ended..but even so..it sounds so right... 

Ps..for prices..ask frank... For pics check my profile..there i have lots of pics of my cables... 

And between us..honestly i dont know anymore whats allowed to be shared nowadays on headfi, so i post it..and if i get slapped by a moderator i know i didnt do the right thing..oopsie..was it allowed to share these kind of thoughts here?


----------



## Toxic Cables

smbuscemi said:


> Frank.
> 
> How much is the 8 wire? I'm interested only if this is the top of the line IEM cable you make. Also, will this arrive as fast as my other SW?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Sal,
  
 I have sent you a PM.


----------



## warrenpchi

longbowbbs said:


> And we all thought you would be distracted by a certain small mini meet coming up this weekend...


 
  
 Hehe, just a few days away now.  Things are starting to get exciting!


----------



## Toxic Cables

stvc said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> I didn't read through the whole thread here, it just too long .
> 
> Can i ask when you say 6 week to build, can i assume that you consolidate the order and build the wire 1 shot, probably include connector lead time, once you got them all then build all the cable together? Or you had all the material but the que are just too long?


 
  
 No, parts are always in stock, that is something i have plenty of. The lead time is due to cables i have left to build first.


----------



## lin0003

I borrowed a SP from Maguire expecting it to be bright and lacking bass, but what I got was very nice, impactful bass. More than the stock, especially in terms of sub bass. Man, I will be very sad when I have to return it in a while.


----------



## longbowbbs

lin0003 said:


> I borrowed a SP from Maguire expecting it to be bright and lacking bass, but what I got was very nice, impactful bass. More than the stock, especially in terms of sub bass. Man, I will be very sad when I have to return it in a while.


 
  
 Don't plug the Poison's into his SLI-80 or you'll be out another big chunk of change! You'll have to have one...


----------



## lin0003

longbowbbs said:


> Don't plug the Poison's into his SLI-80 or you'll be out another big chunk of change! You'll have to have one...:evil:


]Come on....


----------



## hifimanrookie

hey peeps..looky looky..some insight pics about franks secrets.and his secret BAT cave (or was it TOXIC cave?..very hush hush ...its straight from my secret informer..agent 010..see at ur own risk ofcourse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope i am allowed to share this


----------



## mwindham08

At first glance I thought that second picture was a bunch of bullets. What has Frank gotten into!


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## longbowbbs

mwindham08 said:


> At first glance I thought that second picture was a bunch of bullets. What has Frank gotten into!




LOL, that is what thought too!


----------



## hifimanrookie

UPDATE on the post wih the pics:

Just in case people think i broke into his place and are now all calling the headfi police (or willing to do even worse themselves to me)
This is where i got my info from..so chill people.. 

and any moderator(all?) now wanting to ban me not only for this life but many more... I honestly didnt break into his crip and took those pics..HONESTLY..CROSS MY HEART! I just copy pasted them from the thread hereunder...lolz see shortcut..

http://www.head-fi.org/t/552059/aftermarket-cables-for-the-he-6-he-500-etc/150

Hope i can walk around peacefully again after this relevation  and NO SENDING NINJA CATS TO MY HOUSE! U know who i mean with this..


----------



## hifimanrookie

mwindham08 said:


> At first glance I thought that second picture was a bunch of bullets. What has Frank gotten into!



Maybe secundary income?? Lolz.. Oopsie...


----------



## hifimanrookie

seeteeyou said:


> MI-6 by any chance? Or something like SD-6 headed by Arvin Sloane but either NT-6 or SE-5 could be possible candidates.


ssssssttt..quiet!..no need to tell ALL THE THRUTH...i just postedthat i copy pasted it..no need to tell everyone the truth dude


----------



## Toxic Cables

Would be awesome, a gun that shoots Oyaide jacks straight on to the cable


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Maybe secundary income?? Lolz.. Oopsie...


 
  
 Yep, shoot then with jacks, that instead of killing them, infects them with the audiophile bug, so that i can sell more cables 





 
  
 As for that thread, best not to post any further replies, it's just a waste of time.
  
 I replied to all emails and PM's last nite, will go through some of the new ones later today/Wednesday.
  
 I should be taking delivery of the new sleeved/shielded Poison wire in the next 2-3 days.


----------



## stvc

Frank do you think you can make the cable for JH Roxanne as soon as it release?


----------



## longbowbbs

> Frank do you think you can make the cable for JH Roxanne as soon as it release?


 
 Frank will need carbon fiber sleeving to make the aesthetics work.


----------



## stvc

For which portion?


----------



## Toxic Cables

stvc said:


> Frank do you think you can make the cable for JH Roxanne as soon as it release?


 
  
 No, i will likely need to order a set and see if i can make the connector as these are proprietary connectors. Look a little like mini mic connectors.
  
 Heard about these new connectors a couple months back, but first time i have seen them.


----------



## stvc

toxic cables said:


> No, i will likely need to order a set and see if i can make the connector as these are proprietary connectors. Look a little like mini mic connectors.
> 
> Heard about these new connectors a couple months back, but first time i have seen them.


 
  
 Do you think it will take you a while to have that ready? I was thinking to change my order from JH-3A to Roxanne..


----------



## Toxic Cables

stvc said:


> Do you think it will take you a while to have that ready? I was thinking to change my order from JH-3A to Roxanne..


 
  
 I really have no idea at present.
  
 Picture of the new Black Widow IEM cable


----------



## Cryok95

toxic cables said:


> I really have no idea at present.
> 
> Picture of the new Black Widow IEM cable


 
  
 Awesome build quality? Check
 Teflon insulation so the copper is shiny? Check
 IEM compatible? Check

 Now the only thing i need to get is my check book. (pun intended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Toxic Cables

cryok95 said:


> Awesome build quality? Check
> *Teflon* insulation so the copper is shiny? Check
> IEM compatible? Check
> 
> ...


 
 It's PE, as with all my cables, Teflon is too stiff and very microphonic.  It's a new softer PE insulation which is also clearer and more flexible.
  
 Don't accept checks


----------



## zilch0md

Frank,

Your soldering bench is amazing - the lair of a craftsman! So much has been accomplished there...

Can you please tell me who makes those helping hands?



Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Toxic Cables

zilch0md said:


> Frank,
> 
> Your soldering bench is amazing - the lair of a craftsman! So much has been accomplished there...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Mike, that's made by GRS.


----------



## Makiah S

toxic cables said:


> Yep, shoot then with jacks, that instead of killing them, infects them with the audiophile bug, so that i can sell more cables


 
  
 I am all for this tech man! I shall get my serect team of Ninja Gold Fish to work on it ASAP... the prototype gun might be a little... slippery though xD


cryok95 said:


> Awesome build quality? Check
> Teflon insulation so the copper is shiny? Check
> IEM compatible? Check
> 
> ...


 
  
 Tee Hee


----------



## zilch0md

toxic cables said:


> Thanks Mike, that's made by GRS.




Found it! Thank you!


http://www.jewelrytools.com/eurotool/grs-tools-and-supplies/BenchMate-Third-Hand-Double-Third-Hand-Soldering-Station.html


http://www.jewelrytools.com/eurotool/grs-tools-and-supplies/BenchMate-Third-Hand-Standard-Third-Hand.html

There's a cute animation, showing range of motion, at this link: http://www.fdjtool.com/ProductInfo/G04568.aspx

Mike


----------



## Toxic Cables

That's a great price, they are a lot more in the UK, like everything else. Great to work with, although the clamp force it quite high, so you would need to cut the springs.


----------



## Makiah S

zilch0md said:


> Found it! Thank you!
> 
> 
> http://www.jewelrytools.com/eurotool/grs-tools-and-supplies/BenchMate-Third-Hand-Double-Third-Hand-Soldering-Station.html
> ...


 
  
 that was cute
  
 Also Sorry Frank that everything in the UK cost so much... Honestly... I think it's still cheaper to import some things for you guys, I mean when ur currency trades $1.6 for 1GPB... pretty sure that extra .6 will cover them fees


----------



## Cryok95

toxic cables said:


> It's PE, as with all my cables, Teflon is too stiff and very microphonic.  It's a new softer PE insulation which is also clearer and more flexible.
> 
> Don't accept checks


 
  
 Awww.

 Wow, the new PE looks really great!


----------



## Gengz

toxic cables said:


> I really have no idea at present.
> 
> Picture of the new Black Widow IEM cable


 
 Hi Frank,
 What is the Black Widow Made from?


----------



## hifimanrookie

gengz said:


> Hi Frank,
> What is the Black Widow Made from?



Pure copper wire


----------



## Toxic Cables

mshenay said:


> that was cute
> 
> Also Sorry Frank that everything in the UK cost so much... Honestly... I think it's still cheaper to import some things for you guys, I mean when ur currency trades $1.6 for 1GPB... pretty sure that extra .6 will cover them fees


 
  
 You also have to consider shipping costs and delays. so with single items or cheaper items it's just not worthwhile. Many delivery companies also charge you their own processing fee, which varies from £10-15 per package as they pay the charges for you and get it released from customs, even if the package is only valued at $25.
  
 For parts, each country has it's own distributor and usually they are not authorized to sell to dealers in different countries.
  
 I should move to the US


----------



## Toxic Cables

gengz said:


> Hi Frank,
> What is the Black Widow Made from?


 
  
 OCC Cryo type 2 stranded litz 7N copper.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> OCC Cryo type 2 stranded litz 7N copper.



AS I SAID: COPPER :veryevil:


----------



## maguire

How does this compare with the Scorpion? His other Copper Cable?


----------



## inter voice

I think Scorpion is not litz and not cryo treated, otherwise similar.


----------



## Toxic Cables

inter voice said:


> I think Scorpion is not litz and not cryo treated, otherwise similar.


 
 All my cables are cryo treated.


----------



## inter voice

toxic cables said:


> All my cables are cryo treated.


 
 OH....  Not aware of that and will remember it by heart


----------



## hifimanrookie

Shame on u not knowing that! 

I will give it a shot: BW is stranded copper and scorpion not?


----------



## citraian

BW is litz and Scorpion not 
Shame on u not knowing that!


----------



## maguire

Hey citraian, Litz incredible that you knew this.....


----------



## inter voice

citraian said:


> BW is litz and Scorpion not
> Shame on u not knowing that!


----------



## citraian

maguire said:


> Hey citraian, Litz incredible that you knew this.....



Was just joking with hifimanrookie


----------



## AphexAcid

why cant i find a balanced termination for hifi man toxic cables??????


----------



## maguire

Just my humour mate....


----------



## Makiah S

toxic cables said:


> You also have to consider shipping costs and delays. so with single items or cheaper items it's just not worthwhile. Many delivery companies also charge you their own processing fee, which varies from £10-15 per package as they pay the charges for you and get it released from customs, even if the package is only valued at $25.
> 
> For parts, each country has it's own distributor and usually they are not authorized to sell to dealers in different countries.
> 
> I should move to the US


 
  
  


aphexacid said:


> why cant i find a balanced termination for hifi man toxic cables??????


 
 :O your not asking the right person maybe? I have a balanced 4pin Terminated Hifiman Toxic Cable my self.


----------



## hifimanrookie

mshenay said:


> :O your not asking the right person maybe? I have a balanced 4pin Terminated Hifiman Toxic Cable my self.



+1 i agree..i have a dual 3pin xlr terminated hifiman cable from toxic also.AND a adaptercable from single ended to dual 3pin xlr..also from toxic..


----------



## Toxic Cables

*First look at the new fully dual shielded with a full copper braid and a second layer of mylar foil, and then dampened with cotton strands, Silver Poison and Viper wires.*
  
*The Silver Poison has a silver sleeve for obvious reasons *





 * which looks awesome, while the Viper has a very nice blue sleeve that looks just as good. Both have a very nice glossy sleeve, with a hint of sparkle to them.*
  
*Each cable has the Toxic cable brand, along with the cables name printed on it, which will not rub off over time, like some.*
  
*I am thinking red or maybe green for the Scorpion, what you guys think.*
  
*Usually you can expect to pay several hundred dollar premium from some of our competitors for a cable constructed in such a way, with 2 layers or shielding and dampening, but not here.*


----------



## syobwoc

that looks beautiful Frank! So.... can we "upgrade" our already placed orders? 


that blue is just beautiful <3


----------



## hifimanrookie

wow...frank..u never seem to impress me...once again.. damn..that silver cable would look stupendously good on my full metal beyers mmx300


----------



## Toxic Cables

syobwoc said:


> that looks beautiful Frank! So.... can we "upgrade" our already placed orders?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That can depend on the cable you have on order as most have already gone in to production. If anyone has a sleeved Poison or Viper, they are more then welcome to go for the new silver/blue sleeved cable, please let me know ASAP, there will be no extra charge.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Toxic Cables second year as a head-fi sponsor starts today.​  ​


----------



## kanna

*Congratulations!!*
  
May I request one-thing? , Please update headphone's cable information to your website. It's very hard to search information on this forums.


----------



## mtthefirst

kanna said:


> *Congratulations!!*
> 
> May I request one-thing? , Please update headphone's cable information to your website. It's very hard to search information on this forums.


 
 Just click on Frank's profile. All the information are there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables


----------



## sensui123

There is a reason why I don't buy cables from anyone else other than Frank after seeing his work versus others....simply stunning and always on the frontier of improving the product line for the customer.  Keep up the nice work Frank, that is some crazy nice sleeving you're introducing.


----------



## kanna

mtthefirst said:


> Just click on Frank's profile. All the information are there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, I know this link. But it contain only cable's (model)name and price.
 Didn't contain picture and description (like frank's post on this forum) right?


----------



## radiojam

I'm normally not too big on looks but WOW that blue is gorgeous.  I might have to prepare for intoxication.


----------



## inter voice

Hi Frank. For sleeve color of Scorpion personally I don't like red but green is fine.  Instead of red I would suggest violet which looks better and should match with most color of headphones.


----------



## stvc

Orange! But I still prefer white


----------



## Makiah S

nice as always... I might have to get my w1000x reterniminated with dual auzede out on the cups. So i csn use on of ur cables witg it!


----------



## inter voice

stvc said:


> Orange! But I still prefer white


 
 Yes, I also like WHITE.  I think all the neutral colors can easily match with colors of most headphones


----------



## hifimanrookie

inter voice said:


> Yes, I also like WHITE.  I think all the neutral colors can easily match with colors of most headphones



My experience with white cables..they get dirty very quickly...especially if they touch the floor like my 8ft. Cable... Practically..on the long run black (nylon) is best color..or clear sleeving..imho ofcourse.


----------



## stvc

Yeah, I bet Frank make them white on purpose so we change cable more often . Btw I don't think I will like other color than black white or silver, for home speaker use I don't think I will bother what color they are.


----------



## maguire

I just Loves em Noo Cables I does........Whoooahhhh....Jumping Frank Flash He's a  Toxic Gas Gas Gas


----------



## LifeAspect

not too fond of the new cables, either a cable should be white or balck for me. Not a big fan of the sleeve


----------



## inter voice

lifeaspect said:


> not too fond of the new cables, either a cable should be white or balck for me. Not a big fan of the sleeve



+1. I also prefer naked cable without sleeve which is lighter and easier to handle


----------



## Makiah S

maguire said:


> I just Loves em Noo Cables I does........Whoooahhhh....Jumping Frank Flash He's a  Toxic Gas Gas Gas


 
 I like SLeeves... I have a habbit to destory cables... as they some how manage to find their way under things... like my foot or my rolling chair. SO any protedtion that can be added is well worth it!


----------



## Toxic Cables

inter voice said:


> +1. I also prefer naked cable without sleeve which is lighter and easier to handle


 
 Naked cables can still be ordered as before.


lifeaspect said:


> not too fond of the new cables, either a cable should be white or balck for me. Not a big fan of the sleeve


 
 The cables can be ordered with black sleeve as before, nothing has changed there.
  
 These are just another option i had made, you can never have too many cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 With the new shielding and dampening, it might just be in my head, but i feel i can hear a slight improvement. I will make up some demo units and send them to those that already own the naked Poison/Viper for their thoughts.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Really like the look of your new cables.  I own a naked 6 ft viper cable for my HD600, and really like the flexibility!  I think the sleeves add a little extra stress to the phone connection if they are sleeved all the way past the Y, but running it to the Y is a good look.


----------



## Makiah S

fiascogarcia said:


> Really like the look of your new cables.  I own a naked 6 ft viper cable for my HD600, and really like the flexibility!  I think the sleeves add a little extra stress to the phone connection if they are sleeved all the way past the Y, but running it to the Y is a good look.


 
 Indeed, it's the perfect balance of Naked and Clothed, my Y never get's caught on anything, but every other INCH of the darn thing get's run over weekly >.>


----------



## lin0003

Anybody ither than Maguire compared the siler poison and silver widow?


----------



## longbowbbs

lin0003 said:


> Anybody ither than Maguire compared the siler poison and silver widow?


 
  
  
  
 Yep...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/641166/toxic-cables-silver-widow-headphone-cable-review


----------



## lin0003

Nice! 
Do you think that the widow is a bit too thick for IEMs?


----------



## longbowbbs

Nope...


----------



## lin0003

Nice! Do you find that it has a bass emphasis? I always thought that diver cables were bright. 
Must be the gold...


----------



## longbowbbs

I have Silver Widows for my JH16's and my HD800's. I also have Silver Poison's for my HD650's and I am auditioning a pair of Silver Poison's for the JH16's as a review set for comparison with the Silver Widows. Previously I had Silver Widows for the HD650's so this is the second set of HP's that I have had both cables for comparison at the same time.
  
 My comments in the review hold for the JH16's as they did with the HD650's. There is more slam with the Widows. There is more of everything. The Poison's are a clear upgrade from stock every time I have used them, but he Widows are another step up. (For more $$, so you have to decide how much you want to spend)
  
 I have now had the opportunity to own or audition 5 different Toxic Cables and they have all been a nice and noticeable upgrade. IMO, the Widows are clearly the best. YMMV....


----------



## LifeAspect

does the silver widow make the hd800 brighter? Might consider the cable because I felt rather ripped off with the balanced sennheiser cable


----------



## longbowbbs

Specifically relating to Toxic Cables, Silver does not mean brighter.
  
 Frank's small % of gold tames to brightness and sibilance that silver cables get knocked for. Compared to the stock cables, there is a more solid and controlled bass response. Mid's and high's are sharper. With the HD800's this is a good thing since the soundstage is so spacious. A bit more focus can be a good thing.


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Specifically relating to Toxic Cables, Silver does not mean brighter.
> 
> Frank's small % of gold tames to brightness and sibilance that silver cables get knocked for. Compared to the stock cables, there is a more solid and controlled bass response. Mid's and high's are sharper. With the HD800's this is a good thing since the soundstage is so spacious. A bit more focus can be a good thing.



Hey kittycat!
Did u had the chance to compare a bw with a he500 compared to the sw?


----------



## lin0003

The SW sounds awesome!
 Seems like a direct upgrade over the SP.


----------



## Makiah S

longbowbbs said:


> Specifically relating to Toxic Cables, Silver does not mean brighter.
> 
> Frank's small % of gold tames to brightness and sibilance that silver cables get knocked for. Compared to the stock cables, there is a more solid and controlled bass response. Mid's and high's are sharper. With the HD800's this is a good thing since the soundstage is so spacious. A bit more focus can be a good thing.


 
 me gusta, I like my Silver Hybrid HE  Cable, I DID notice more treble with the silver but... it was controled and a little smoother. not to mention the bass was a little better textured and deeper. The mids how ever didn't change to much, but the HE 400 has linear mids so go figure [that and who listens to MIDS in edm pfff ]


----------



## lin0003

mshenay said:


> me gusta, I like my Silver Hybrid HE  Cable, I DID notice more treble with the silver but... it was controled and a little smoother. not to mention the bass was a little better textured and deeper. The mids how ever didn't change to much, but the HE 400 has linear mids so go figure [that and who listens to MIDS in edm pfff ]


 
 Silver is normally associated with more treble but not really on Frank's cables. 
 The bass on Frank's SP is much more impactful than the stock cable.


----------



## lin0003

longbowbbs said:


> Specifically relating to Toxic Cables, Silver does not mean brighter.
> 
> Frank's small % of gold tames to brightness and sibilance that silver cables get knocked for. Compared to the stock cables, there is a more solid and controlled bass response. Mid's and high's are sharper. With the HD800's this is a good thing since the soundstage is so spacious. A bit more focus can be a good thing.


 
 Totally agree with this. 
 EDIT: Just realised that this is the 5000th post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good to see this thread moving along so well.


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Specifically relating to Toxic Cables, Silver does not mean brighter.
> ...


 
 I have not auditioned a BW yet. All silver all the time around here...


----------



## Makiah S

lin0003 said:


> Silver is normally associated with more treble but not really on Frank's cables.
> The bass on Frank's SP is much more impactful than the stock cable.


 
 Still treble and bass where the first improvements on noted on my HE 400, the treble was not brighter... but it was... it stood out more in a positive way. Better air and a little more extention. It was an improvement!


----------



## lin0003

mshenay said:


> Still treble and bass where the first improvements on noted on my HE 400, the treble was not brighter... but it was... it stood out more in a positive way. Better air and a little more extention. It was an improvement!


 
 Yeah, the treble doesn't become harsher, just more detailed and sharper. Frank really has turned me into a cable believer.


----------



## Makiah S

lin0003 said:


> Yeah, the treble doesn't become harsher, just more detailed and sharper. Frank really has turned me into a cable believer.


 
 exactly, thankfully Im half blind, cant' smell much of anything and can taste much either so GUESS WHAT I can hear and feel pretty well... seems my body figured out the other 3 sense are pretty much shot, so it's time to start lettin em die xD [my vision has stablized for the moment]


----------



## Toxic Cables

lin0003 said:


> EDIT: Just realised that this is the 5000th post!


 
 As your profile shows only IEM's, the latest IEM cable is the BW, let me know what termination you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 On the 6000th post and any further thousandths post, i will pick a post at random from the last 1000, rather then the person that posts that particular post.


----------



## lin0003

toxic cables said:


> As your profile shows only IEM's, the latest IEM cable is the BW, let me know what termination you want


 
 Wow, thanks so much!
 YGPM.


----------



## lin0003

toxic cables said:


>


 
 Man, this looks awesome!


----------



## longbowbbs

Congrats!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Justin case people think a BW sounds dark... I can tell u with the he500 it gives the perfect balance between highs and lows.... For a hd650 or any other darker sounding can (audeze) a SW would maybe be better... As the SW must for sure be brighter then the BW (copper) ..in my case i have doubts if the SW would give my he500 a better balance in soundsignature then my 22AWG BW..i have a few friends and my wife (as U know i cant visit live concerts as my ears are to sensitive so i dont have first hand experience) who tend to regulary visit lots of live concerts of their likings..and most of them are stunned how 'real' and genuine the voices of the same artists sound on my he500 (live lossless recordings ofcourse!).. So am guessing a SW would be a bit to much in my rig..but as i said..i still have to compare a SW (25,5AWG) or VIRUS (BW+SW 26AWG?) to my BW...maybe one day 

FOR THE RECORD..i am talking about the BW of frank... Before this cable (is my second BW) i had three other copper cables of premium brands..and they did sound very dark and very bassy... This is first copper cable i ever heard which doesnt really sound like a copper cable...as its not darksounding at all!

 FRANK??U DIDNT PUT SOME SILVER IN THE BW RIGHT???? Like u put gold into ur SW making it sound warmer? And less cold????

And another thing..compared to the SW,VIRUS,HYBRID ..the standard 4wire 22AWG version is much much much cheaper if u get the clear sleeved version...lolz.

So frank..prove me wrong (that 8wire bw is not best for he500) and let me try a SW or the VIRUS to see if they actually are better choice for my he500... In december i will be having an amp that will be ruthless for anything that isnt sounding right and will show any difference in source or any part of my system when changing some..so it would be the perfect test bench..and u know me..i am very honest in what i hear..no pink clouds Over my words.. Just the painful truth..TO MY EARS OFCOURSE


----------



## negura

hifimanrookie said:


> Justin case people think a BW sounds dark... I can tell u with the he500 it gives the perfect balance between highs and lows.... For a hd650 or any other darker sounding can (audeze) a SW would maybe be better... As the SW must for sure be brighter then the BW (copper) ..in my case i have doubts if the SW would give my he500 a better balance in soundsignature then my 22AWG BW..i have a few friends and my wife (as U know i cant visit live concerts as my ears are to sensitive so i dont have first hand experience) who tend to regulary visit lots of live concerts of their likings..and most of them are stunned how 'real' and genuine the voices of the same artists sound on my he500 (live lossless recordings ofcourse!).. So am guessing a SW would be a bit to much in my rig..but as i said..i still have to compare a SW (25,5AWG) or VIRUS (BW+SW 26AWG?) to my BW...maybe one day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Bro, no offense. Fewer dots would help reading your posts.
  
 But you're right in what you say. The Hifiman go well with copper cables. And also Virus, but that's just gut feeling as I've not heard one on the Hifiman. I would never use copper on the Audeze, unless the downstream system is out of whack in relation to reference.


----------



## hifimanrookie

negura said:


> Bro, no offense. Fewer dots would help reading your posts.
> 
> But you're right in what you say. The Hifiman go well with copper cables. I would never use copper on the Audeze, unless the downstream system is out of whack in relation to reference.



No offense taken my friend..i think i do that because while thinking it i write it down the same way..my apologies.. And dont forget..english is just my 4th language..so am sorry if my gramatics are a bit silly also


----------



## negura

hifimanrookie said:


> No offense taken my friend..i think i do that because while thinking it i write it down the same way..my apologies.. And dont forget..english is just my 4th language..so am sorry if my gramatics are a bit silly also


 
  
 No worries, it's not my first language either. More like the 3rd.


----------



## longbowbbs

negura said:


> hifimanrookie said:
> 
> 
> > No offense taken my friend..i think i do that because while thinking it i write it down the same way..my apologies.. And dont forget..english is just my 4th language..so am sorry if my gramatics are a bit silly also
> ...


 
 Ha! It's my first (and only) and I still trip over it....


----------



## inter voice

longbowbbs said:


> Specifically relating to Toxic Cables, Silver does not mean brighter.
> 
> Frank's small % of gold tames to brightness and sibilance that silver cables get knocked for. Compared to the stock cables, there is a more solid and controlled bass response. Mid's and high's are sharper. With the HD800's this is a good thing since the soundstage is so spacious. A bit more focus can be a good thing.


 
 +1.  I am now using SW with my HD800.  I had posted my review sometime ago on the comparison of SW with Scorpion.  Both serve HD800 well but SW gives better space and clarity.  Don't worry Frank's SW is not bright.


----------



## Yoga

How much is the Toxic Widow for LCD-2 Frank? Interested in buying (UK).


----------



## inter voice

SW or BW ? the costs are different.  I think you need SW for LCD-2.  Look at Frank's signature and you can find the answer


----------



## Yoga

inter voice said:


> SW or BW ? the costs are different.  I think you need SW for LCD-2.  Look at Frank's signature and you can find the answer


 
  
 Silver Widow :¬)
  
 They're not listed on his website. Only Silver Poison.


----------



## preproman

This question might have been asked before, so my apologies if it has.
  
 Are you able to provide the connectors for the Alpha Dogs on your cables?


----------



## inter voice

yoga said:


> Silver Widow :¬)
> 
> They're not listed on his website. Only Silver Poison.


 
 Oh, I have checked Frank's signature again.  It was there in the past but Frank has removed it somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  My 6 ft SW for HD800 costed me more than £200 about 6 months ago but the cost might have gone up now


----------



## Toxic Cables

preproman said:


> This question might have been asked before, so my apologies if it has.
> 
> Are you able to provide the connectors for the Alpha Dogs on your cables?


 
 Are those the Hirose connectors? If they are available to purchase, i can order them in.


inter voice said:


> Oh, I have checked Frank's signature again.  It was there in the past but Frank has removed it somehow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Prices are still showing on my profile,
  
 Silver Widow litz 25.5AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo) The only OCC Silver/Gold Litz cable on the market.

 Starting at £240 for 6ft and £265 for 8ft.  add £20 for HD800 cables.
  
  
 Sorry not been replying to emails and PM's recently, i have a really bad cold, so this has slowed things down a little here, so i am having to use all the energy i have to make cables, so to make sure that delayed orders are sent out in the time i gave earlier in the thread.  I will reply to everyone in the next day or so.


----------



## Toxic Cables

yoga said:


> How much is the Toxic Widow for LCD-2 Frank? Interested in buying (UK).


 
 If you  go on my profile, it should have the prices of most/all of the cables on there.


----------



## preproman

toxic cables said:


> Are those the Hirose connectors? If they are available to purchase, i can order them in.


 
 https://www.mrspeakers.com/fostex-t50rp-headphone-accessories-comfort-upgrade?product_id=85
  
 So at this point.  What's the turn around time on a new order?  (with these connectors)


----------



## syobwoc

preproman said:


> https://www.mrspeakers.com/fostex-t50rp-headphone-accessories-comfort-upgrade?product_id=85
> 
> So at this point.  What's the turn around time on a new order?  (with these connectors)


 
 I'd be interested too. I'm on the fence between getting an Alpha Dog or not, but having a Toxic cable for it might just push me over.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Around 8 weeks, hopefully sooner.


----------



## maguire

Ok Ive heard the SP, SW & the Virus, so how does the BW compare to the Virus?
 I have my Miracle paired with the virus, & Merlin with SW.


----------



## lin0003

maguire said:


> Ok Ive heard the SP, SW & the Virus, so how does the BW compare to the Virus?
> I have my Miracle paired with the virus, & Merlin with SW.


 
 I will be getting the BW soon thanks to Frank.


----------



## inter voice

lin0003 said:


> I will be getting the BW soon thanks to Frank.


 
 I hope my BW will also come soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I will post my review after comparing it with my Scorpion and SW.


----------



## longbowbbs

maguire said:


> Ok Ive heard the SP, SW & the Virus, so how does the BW compare to the Virus?
> I have my Miracle paired with the virus, & Merlin with SW.


 
 Loving the SW's with My HD800's and the Cary, Stan! Awesome!


----------



## maguire

I believe the Cary - SW HD800's combo would be something to hear.....Glad you enjoying all that sweetness.
  
 Also congrats Lin on the BW cable......I'm sure youre gonna love it.
  
 Last but certainly not least......Frank, youre such a nice fella.....cheers mate.


----------



## lin0003

And Stan, feel free to borrow my BW when it comes if you want to try it out.
Oh, and Frank, did you get my PM?


----------



## chengsta

I should've ordered the cables when 115(pounds?) = $115 usd.  Now 115 pounds = $190 usd.  Yeesh.
  
 Oh well, that should mean our exports will go up at least.


----------



## Toxic Cables

chengsta said:


> I should've ordered the cables when 115(pounds?) = $115 usd.  Now 115 pounds = $190 usd.  Yeesh.
> 
> Oh well, that should mean our exports will go up at least.


 
 In the 2 years i have been in business, £115 has never equaled $115, the lowest the exchange rate has been in the last 2 years is $1.4859, that would make it over $170, so not sure where you are getting $115 from. The average in the last 2 years has been $1.553, which would be over $178 and at today's exchange rate, £115 is $183, not $190.


----------



## Toxic Cables

maguire said:


> Ok Ive heard the SP, SW & the Virus, so how does the BW compare to the Virus?
> I have my Miracle paired with the virus, & Merlin with SW.


 
 Heya mate,
  
 No one has the BW IEM cable yet other then 1 person, i do believe he will be posting impressions and he does have 1 or 2 of my other cables also.
  
 As you know, i don't post comparisons of my cables against each other, i leave that to you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Hopefully you can try out the one i will be sending lin0003. Otherwise, once i have cleared up my backlog, i can make and send you a demo unit.


----------



## Toxic Cables

lin0003 said:


> And Stan, feel free to borrow my BW when it comes if you want to try it out.
> Oh, and Frank, did you get my PM?


 
 I have seen your name in the inbox, i will go through all emails and PM's tonight, please bare with me.
  
 Apologies to all for late replies.


----------



## sensui123

I know the feeling of lovin' the Silver Widow.....Frank is slangin cables like crack......I had Silver Poison for all of my headphones and after hearing the Silver Widow and seeing it in person for my IEMs.....I'm ordering/converting all my headphone cables to Silver Widow hah......Hard to beat the Copper Venom for the HD800 though....just beautiful and to my insensitive ears, the first cable that I can swear a difference on.  You guys receiving the Silver Widow for 1st time are in for a real treat.  Keep up the great work Frank.


----------



## kerrys30

saw this:
  
 From 1948 till 2007, using an annual average rate, the highest and lowest nominal rates are:
 1948: USD/GBP 0.24814 or GBP/USD 4.029983
 1985: USD/GBP 0.77925 or GBP/USD 1.283285


----------



## lin0003

toxic cables said:


> I have seen your name in the inbox, i will go through all emails and PM's tonight, please bare with me.
> 
> Apologies to all for late replies.


Thanks.


----------



## Toxic Cables

kerrys30 said:


> saw this:
> 
> From 1948 till 2007, using an annual average rate, the highest and lowest nominal rates are:
> 1948: USD/GBP 0.24814 or GBP/USD 4.029983
> 1985: USD/GBP 0.77925 or GBP/USD 1.283285


 
 I am talking of the 2 years i have been in business, not decades ago


----------



## Toxic Cables

sensui123 said:


> I know the feeling of lovin' the Silver Widow.....Frank is slangin cables like crack......I had Silver Poison for all of my headphones and after hearing the Silver Widow and seeing it in person for my IEMs.....I'm ordering/converting all my headphone cables to Silver Widow hah......Hard to beat the Copper Venom for the HD800 though....just beautiful and to my insensitive ears, the first cable that I can swear a difference on.  You guys receiving the Silver Widow for 1st time are in for a real treat.  Keep up the great work Frank.


 
 Thanks John.
  
 Indeed, the Copper Venom with the HD800 is awesome, a very very clear difference.
  
 I still can't understand what your doing with all these cables


----------



## maguire

toxic cables said:


> Heya mate,
> 
> No one has the BW IEM cable yet other then 1 person, i do believe he will be posting impressions and he does have 1 or 2 of my other cables also.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks mate, I knew that you don't give impressions, but asking amongst the lads on the thread, not realizing that BW cable is new to IEM...


----------



## Toxic Cables

maguire said:


> Thanks mate, I knew that you don't give impressions, but asking amongst the lads on the thread, not realizing that BW cable is new to IEM...


 
 Yes, only recently got it after many asking for an IEM cable made with the BW.
  
 I'm off to bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Oh, i have some awesome new iPod, USB, mini USB, micro USB, Lightning and some other custom made connectors coming soon. No more plastic connectors.


----------



## hifimanrookie

And take it from me owning my second bw.... The bw sounds wonderful..no copperish sound at all..more like a mix of copper and silver With the right headphone: hifiman, grado, hd800,beyers, maddogs and most other neutral to brighter sounding cans.. With audeze (except the new lcd-x?) and hd650 or other darker sounding cans... Not so..better take sw then as its brighter then bw.. But.. 

Never tried the SW..so i hope by the time i have my new balanced amp in dec. Frank let me try a SW or Virus to pitch against my wonderfull 8wire BW frank cooked up for me...

Frank..i cant thank u enough for ur advice in choosing my cable for my he500 and making me ur guinypig (testperson) for ur first balanced 8wire 22awg BW.. It really sounds stupendously good..and for what u ask for BW cables... A steal!!

Being a toxic guniupig (i hate this word..never know how to write it..lolz) never felt better..  

Cant wait to get my new amp in and REALLy put the cables/headphone to the test..


----------



## lin0003

.


----------



## jrprana

Frank 
Please reply to my urgent PM. 
Thanks


----------



## shazwani87

Frank, pls reply me in your inbox. thanks


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry lads,
  
 Came home from the workshop last night and sat down for a minute, the next thing was me waking up half an hour ago. Have to drop the son off to school now, will reply to everyone shortly.


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Received my HE SPC/Copper cable last week. First of all: the build quality is impeccable. Easily a thousand times better than the Hifiman stock cable. Much to my surprise the sound quality of my HE-300 has improved substantially too with this Toxic Cable. The bass has tightened up beautifully. As a consequence the midrange reveals a lot more details. Even the treble sounds better: more refined and airy. It almost feels like I have a new headphone! And this cable also works on the HE-500. A nice bonus for the future.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 The long waiting time has proved to be more than worth it. Thanks a lot Frank!


----------



## Hipper

You don't have time to send your son to school. Anyway, what will he need that education for?
  
 Just train him up in cable work.


----------



## TheLastDevil

hipper said:


> You don't have time to send your son to school. Anyway, what will he need that education for?
> 
> Just train him up in cable work.


 
  
 What a mean thing to say. Everybody has the right to choose their own path.


----------



## fiascogarcia

thelastdevil said:


> What a mean thing to say. Everybody has the right to choose their own path.


 
 Me thinks it was a joke!


----------



## FangJoker

I really hope that the silver widow I ordered will sound amazing with my modded beyerdynamic T1 with hd 800 connectors.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Took over 8 hours, but all emails and PM's finally replied to


----------



## Toxic Cables

hipper said:


> You don't have time to send your son to school. Anyway, what will he need that education for?
> 
> Just train him up in cable work.


 
 The thought has already crossed my mind


----------



## Acredis

Which cable would be best for Westone UM3x RC ?


----------



## jrprana

Frank, you got email.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> The thought has already crossed my mind



Or make him ur 'email/pm replier'.. That should help u free up huge amount of time with all those extreme demanding customers u have, which u spoiled so badly with ur cables...


----------



## singleended58

acredis said:


> Which cable would be best for Westone UM3x RC ?




How does Westone sound? Maybe like Heir? I got White Widow which sounds perfect to me but will get Black Widow to pair with Miracles. I've listened to SP and did not like it since it sounds to soft for my ears.


----------



## shotgunshane

Has anyone used Frank's cables with the JH13 freqphase? I'm considering the Virus and was curious of others experiences.


----------



## longbowbbs

shotgunshane said:


> Has anyone used Frank's cables with the JH13 freqphase? I'm considering the Virus and was curious of others experiences.


 
 Silver Poison and Silver Widows sound great with the JH16 FP...Widow is better, but $$


----------



## shotgunshane

In what ways is it better to you on the 16's?


----------



## longbowbbs

shotgunshane said:


> In what ways is it better to you on the 16's?


 
 Than stock, I am having the same benefits as with the HD650's and HD800's I can't add much to my original review. My impressions hold...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/641166/toxic-cables-silver-widow-headphone-cable-review


----------



## shotgunshane

Thanks for the link!


----------



## maguire

Here's my review on em Shane also....http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/4035#post_9583257


----------



## longbowbbs

maguire said:


> Here's my review on em Shane also....http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/4035#post_9583257


 
 I don't need another cable, I don't need another cable, I DON'T NEED ANOTHER CABLE!!!!  (Whimper...)


----------



## normanwang1992

I would love to get one for my HE 500 if shipping and custom duty are not that expensive...


----------



## jrprana

@normanwang: I'm also in Toronto. I purchased several cables from Frank and never had to pay duty.


----------



## maguire

It's Kinda Like Tube Rolling Eric


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I don't need another cable, I don't need another cable, I DON'T NEED ANOTHER CABLE!!!!  (Whimper...) :confused_face_2:



Yessss u do..yessss u do... We know u..u cant resist... 
Poor eric...ever since frank came into his life it hasnt been the same anymore..and it wont ever :veryevil:


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> It's Kinda Like Tube Rolling Eric  :blink:


Cable rolling...lolz i have my 4th cable also..2 adapter cables and 2 headphone cables....are we sure frank is not the devil himself getting our poor souls through his cables?? 

Ps..am alSo gazing at the virus as my next cable... But that would then be a 8wire completely balanced in duo mono configuration virus cable with dual 3pins xlr connectors then (same as my wonderful BW  ) my god that buy will kill my wallet..if my wife wont be quicker in doing that if she ever would find out


----------



## Toxic Cables

normanwang1992 said:


> I would love to get one for my HE 500 if shipping and custom duty are not that expensive...


 
  Quote:


jrprana said:


> @normanwang: I'm also in Toronto. I purchased several cables from Frank and never had to pay duty.


 
  





 I declare all orders in a way, so that my customers don't have to pay duty on the other end. If they do, it should be very minimal.
  
 International shipping is £12 with tracking.


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Yessss u do..yessss u do... We know u..u cant resist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


maguire said:


> It's Kinda Like Tube Rolling Eric


----------



## rx7mark

Going to order a Toxic cable for Heir Audion 3.ai, but having a lot of trouble deciding.
  
 Contenders are: Scorpion, Black Widow, Silver Poison, Virus, and Silver Widow, in order of price.
  
 I've read all the reviews, and I am reluctant to spend more than the Heir's are worth on the Silver Widow's.
  
 Frank recommended to me the SP via PM, but wondering if anyone has experience, or comparison between the Scorpion, BW, and SP?
  
 Any Heir Audio users with Toxic cables?  What's your fav?
  
 Thanks in advance.
  
 Mark


----------



## shotgunshane

maguire said:


> Here's my review on em Shane also....http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/4035#post_9583257




Thanks maguire! Off to read.


----------



## longbowbbs

maguire said:


> It's Kinda Like Tube Rolling Eric


 
 You are not helping Stan!  I did not want to roll that much cash.....The venom does look really cool though....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need another cable, I don't need another cable, I DON'T NEED ANOTHER CABLE!!!!  (Whimper...)
> ...


 
 So true Rook!


----------



## maguire

Trouble is, you pay all that money for these great HP's & they go 'n' stick.. $#@% ..cables on em.....So this is where people like Frank come in...
 And If your any good at it, Like Frank is then.....well .....You know the rest.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Sure the wallet's hurtin'......BUT.. the ears & eyes are frothin'......


----------



## longbowbbs

maguire said:


> Trouble is, you pay all that money for these great HP's & they go 'n' stick.. $#@% ..cables on em.....So this is where people like Frank come in...
> And If your any good at it, Like Frank is then.....well .....You know the rest.....
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That the fact. Guess we'll just keep tossing money at Frank!


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Trouble is, you pay all that money for these great HP's & they go 'n' stick.. $#@% ..cables on em.....So this is where people like Frank come in...
> And If your any good at it, Like Frank is then.....well .....You know the rest.....
> 
> Sure the wallet's hurtin'......BUT.. the ears & eyes are frothin'......




Well said my friend...so true!


----------



## lightningfarron

rx7mark said:


> Going to order a Toxic cable for Heir Audion 3.ai, but having a lot of trouble deciding.
> 
> Contenders are: Scorpion, Black Widow, Silver Poison, Virus, and Silver Widow, in order of price.
> 
> ...


 

 i have tried hybrid and silver widow for my 8a. the hybrid pairs better with 8a imo but the silver widow is not a slouch either.


----------



## walakalulu

I've sent 2 emails to Toxic Cables in the past 10 days. No reply to either. Thanks a lot. Clearly he does'nt need my order. How strange.


----------



## singleended58

rx7mark said:


> Going to order a Toxic cable for Heir Audion 3.ai, but having a lot of trouble deciding.
> 
> Contenders are: Scorpion, Black Widow, Silver Poison, Virus, and Silver Widow, in order of price.
> 
> ...




I got the Heir 4ai paired with White Widow and love them. However, I have tried the audition SP and do not like it since it was too soft and not lots of body for my music. Actually SP was very mellow with details. But somehow I did not like that sound. It is a matter of matching your taste.


----------



## stvc

walakalulu said:


> I've sent 2 emails to Toxic Cables in the past 10 days. No reply to either. Thanks a lot. Clearly he does'nt need my order. How strange.


 
  
 Hmm.. probably did not reach him, i got respond always.. through some time he take 2-3days to respond.


----------



## singleended58

walakalulu said:


> I've sent 2 emails to Toxic Cables in the past 10 days. No reply to either. Thanks a lot. Clearly he does'nt need my order. How strange.




Send Frank PM is faster!


----------



## shotgunshane

maguire said:


> Here's my review on em Shane also....http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/4035#post_9583257




After reading this, the virus is it. Does it come with over molded pins?


----------



## Toxic Cables

walakalulu said:


> I've sent 2 emails to Toxic Cables in the past 10 days. No reply to either. Thanks a lot. Clearly he does'nt need my order. How strange.


 
 I replied to all the emails i had a couple days ago, i am sure i did not miss any. I will check the spam box tomorrow when i go through the emails again.  Sorry if i somehow missed it.


----------



## normanwang1992

OH really? time to save money lol


----------



## maguire

Shane, check out the pics on that page. Its the same as on the SW pic.(2nd).  Frank uses Black UE to house the tips. 
 But in saying that, if you really wanted a set with over moulded tips, best to ask Frank, he can pretty much do any custom jobs.


----------



## OmsJtmz32

What cable should I get for my iem?  Thinking of silver widow right now, looks beautiful from my silver widow LOD but it's kinda too expensive. Any other recommendation?


----------



## lin0003

The Silver Poison maybe?


----------



## Bangla

im actually interested to get silver poison for my w4r , but the design of the cable confuse me, 

1how u guys spot the different of the normal silver cable with the silver poison? other than the light brown transparent gem thing, (sry if my question is stupid)

2price of the cable, i cant find the price of the cable 

3 and is there any pin comoatible list guide? ive been searching for days abt this,


----------



## lin0003

bangla said:


> im actually interested to get silver poison for my w4r , but the design of the cable confuse me,
> 
> 1how u guys spot the different of the normal silver cable with the silver poison? other than the light brown transparent gem thing, (sry if my question is stupid)
> 
> ...


 
 It looks a bit gold. 
  
 It is 155 pounds I think. 
  
 It is compatible, but you may not want the right angle bend.


----------



## Toxic Cables

bangla said:


> im actually interested to get silver poison for my w4r , but the design of the cable confuse me,
> 
> 1how u guys spot the different of the normal silver cable with the silver poison? other than the light brown transparent gem thing, (sry if my question is stupid)
> 
> ...


 
 #1, The cable has it's name on it.
  
 #2, On my profile.
  
 #3, Just tell the manufacturer you want the cable from, what IEM you have.


----------



## walakalulu

walakalulu said:


> I've sent 2 emails to Toxic Cables in the past 10 days. No reply to either. Thanks a lot. Clearly he does'nt need my order. How strange.


 
  
 All issues addressed within 5 mins using this thread. Thanks Frank.


----------



## SMBuscemi

mshenay said:


> You've been here for a while here, it might be best to conduct your buisness through PM instead of publiclly like this. Asking for prices it great, but as far as conditions of payment go, you should be in the habbit of only discussing that in secure [ish] channels of communication [suh as PM] But be careful about offering paypal in a public forum. remember that your IP adress isn't hidden, you tell the world you've got money ready for transfer and some one might take it.
> 
> Still I am curious to hear more about this 8 wire Frank


 
  
 I am sorry for doing this to the moderator and the head-fi community.  
  
 When/If I get the 8 wire, I will let you all know.


----------



## AphexAcid

the terminations arent available on the website, only for audeze and sennheiser???
 should i email them or something


----------



## kerrys30

Click on toxic cable name to show his profile. Should list more options and prices than website. Otherwise try PM or post what need here as I am sure someone will have it or have asked for it.


----------



## kerrys30

From his profile 

(All different terminations are available on request, from a variety of manufacturers)


----------



## mwindham08

So what you guys are saying is the prices are on Toxic Cables profile?


----------



## Gengz

Frank, I sent PM 2 days ago. Please check your messages.
 Thanks,


----------



## Toxic Cables

gengz said:


> Frank, I sent PM 2 days ago. Please check your messages.
> Thanks,


 
 Will try to go through some of the PM's and email's tonight, apologies for delays in replying.


----------



## bIack

so what's the current waiting time for  SW for Audeze, balanced?


----------



## Toxic Cables

biack said:


> so what's the current waiting time for  SW for Audeze, balanced?


 
 I am currently giving estimates of 6-8 weeks.
  
 All messages replied to.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Hey peeps! 
Its a bit oftopic and i hope frank doesnt mind..as i need to sell my modded he500(see piccs and specs in my profile) fast because of a deal i cant pass on a differerent phone...

anyone in europe interested in a jerg pad modded (by modulor), grill modded he500 thats bought last year in oktober at madooma.de? (Pics in my profile) I am thinking bout getting myself a different phone..
Price is 600euro excl. postage in europe and paypal fees.. U all know i care about my stuff like they are my kids... So its nobrainer!

for europeans this is a excellent deal..especially because its modded (original cable never used and its with the better carying case..not the bulky rubbish jewelery case)
Pm me if ur interested.

Sorry for the oftopic post guys..but just got a deal i cant resist on the other phone..so wanna sell it fast.lolz

Sorry frank..hope u dont mind..wont do it again..but this other deal is a one time only..and my budget went all up on my new amp...damn..time is against me! I hate U , TIME!! 

Frank if u dontwant this..pls say so..i will immediately delete this post...am just networking now..


----------



## inter voice

Why not post it in Head-fi's trading thread instead ?


----------



## lin0003

He did.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Can u imagine how much i want that other headphone then that i go this far


----------



## lin0003

What is it?


----------



## hifimanrookie

lin0003 said:


> What is it?



No worrries..everyone will find out when and if i have them in my hands.but first selling my excellent modded he500.


----------



## longbowbbs

lin0003 said:


> What is it?


 
 Gold plated iPod ear huds...


----------



## lin0003

longbowbbs said:


> Gold plated iPod ear huds...


 
 With a gold stick as a c​able


----------



## hifimanrookie

lin0003 said:


> With a gold stick as a c​able


 ru nuts..gold? Who u think i am?? No.. it will be a kryptonite based headphone..


----------



## Toxic Cables

longbowbbs said:


> Gold plated iPod ear huds...


 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLACK-DIAMOND-EARPHONE-HEADPHONE-APPLE-IPOD-IPHONE-GOLD-/400258489173?pt=US_Fine_Earrings&hash=item5d3143db55  Then have it rewired with the SW


----------



## cogsand gears

toxic cables said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLACK-DIAMOND-EARPHONE-HEADPHONE-APPLE-IPOD-IPHONE-GOLD-/400258489173?pt=US_Fine_Earrings&hash=item5d3143db55  Then have it rewired with the SW


 
 Damn those look classy!


----------



## intergalaxia

toxic cables said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLACK-DIAMOND-EARPHONE-HEADPHONE-APPLE-IPOD-IPHONE-GOLD-/400258489173?pt=US_Fine_Earrings&hash=item5d3143db55  Then have it rewired with the SW


 
 Looks great !!! Will order one and send it to you to rewire with the SW then


----------



## Toxic Cables

intergalaxia said:


> Looks great !!! Will order one and send it to you to rewire with the SW then


 
 Absolutely, we can do you a nice 16 wire version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and welcome to HF.


----------



## som4ew




----------



## longbowbbs

toxic cables said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Gold plated iPod ear huds...
> ...


 
 OK....THAT is silly.....


----------



## tsvo614

Yea rite its ugly I would never buy that.


----------



## bookmarks

hahaahah bling bling


----------



## tsvo614

Bling somewhere else.


----------



## intergalaxia

I noticed that Frank has a new workshop and with that in place has the waiting time been shortened ?
 In the past the waiting time for headphone cables was quoted as 12-16 weeks, what is the normal waiting time now, say for SW or BW ?


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I am currently giving estimates of 6-8 weeks.
> 
> All messages replied to.



Here is ur answer..he posted it a few posts back..lolz


----------



## inter voice

hifimanrookie said:


> Here is ur answer..he posted it a few posts back..lolz


 





  Hope the time could be further shortened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Compare with 12-16 weeks it is a great improvement.  Well done Frank.


----------



## intergalaxia

inter voice said:


> Hope the time could be further shortened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 6-8 weeks for me still a bit too long, nevertheless on account of the great comments of Toxic Cable from folks here I will order a SW.


----------



## hifimanrookie

intergalaxia said:


> 6-8 weeks for me still a bit too long, nevertheless on account of the great comments of Toxic Cable from folks here I will order a SW.



U wont regret it as u maybe already guessed


----------



## Mooses9

intergalaxia said:


> 6-8 weeks for me still a bit too long, nevertheless on account of the great comments of Toxic Cable from folks here I will order a SW.


 
 u wont regret it imo.


----------



## sensui123

Only thing you'll regret is why you didn't know about Frank/Toxic Cables sooner.....slowly working with Frank now to get all my stuff converted to Silver Widow + full Toxic Cable interconnects for all of my gear....almost there.


----------



## inter voice

intergalaxia said:


> 6-8 weeks for me still a bit too long, nevertheless on account of the great comments of Toxic Cable from folks here I will order a SW.


 
 I can tell you it is worth to wait for 6-8 weeks for a cable that you can't find anywhere except with Frank.  In one of my orders I waited for about 20 weeks before I received my SW therefore 6-8 weeks is already a BIG improvement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I am still waiting for my BW which should be ready for shipment early next month


----------



## Toxic Cables

The new HD6XX connectors and USB connectors. The USB will be in 2 sizes, one for the Venom and other for the Poison.  
  
 The HD6XX connectors will only be used on a select few cables for now.  The HD6XX connectors only have the screw holes and L/R markings on one side, while the other side only have my logo. Still waiting on the pin parts.
  
 Sorry about the pictures, taken by the factory.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

toxic cables said:


> The new HD6XX connectors and USB connectors. The USB will be in 2 sizes, one for the Venom and other for the Poison.
> 
> The HD6XX connectors will only be used on a select few cables for now.  The HD6XX connectors only have the screw holes and L/R markings on one side, while the other side only have my logo. Still waiting on the pin parts.
> 
> Sorry about the pictures, taken by the factory.


 

 Frank, what variants of USB cables do you offer currently?


----------



## Toxic Cables

amanand88keys said:


> Frank, what variants of USB cables do you offer currently?


 
 I can make then with any of my wires.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

toxic cables said:


> I can make then with any of my wires.


 

 Good to know, and thanks for your fast reply. I'll send you an e-mail about this


----------



## stvc

Frank... time to work for the Roxanne cable


----------



## hifimanrookie

frank, just wanted u to know that soon ur cable will have a very special headphone on which it will be connected to..a headphone ur cable worthy!


----------



## stvc

Frank,
  
 Jerry are now sharing their connector source to cable maker.
  
Quote 
  
"He’s also making the connectors available to all the cable builders he said, so everybody can make custom cables for these IEMs. "
  
source http://www.headfonia.com/tokyo-headphone-festival-2013-autumn/2/.
  
 I'm waiting my cable from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 regards


----------



## maguire

stvc said:


> Frank,
> 
> Jerry are now sharing their connector source to cable maker.
> 
> ...


 
 Has Jerry cloned himself?.....Hey how many Jerrys are in the building? Seems the Jerry's are sharing their connector.......


----------



## stvc

JH don't build cable, it done by someone else. He just need to share his source.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

stvc said:


> JH don't build cable, it done by someone else. He just need to share his source.


 

 You didn't get the joke, huh?


----------



## Mooses9

nice to see a progression in your products. very nice


----------



## stvc

amanand88keys said:


> You didn't get the joke, huh?


 
 opps.. they only have 1 order..which is me lol.


----------



## ken5334ever

BIG Thanks to Frank!! just got my cable yesterday,Honestly!! I did not expect to wait that long to get my cable，i order on Mar.30. Received in oct.29. uummm~~Most of you guys maybe say(that was crazy long wait!!! why would need such a long time!!) believe me!!! i feel the same way before I received my cable.YOU MAY ASK WHY? because when you see the build quality, you will totally understand why you need to wait for such a long time.the cable build quality was way more than you have expected!!!(compare to DHC Macromolecule, Silver Dragon,ALO Salty Pepper,PlusSound X8 "that's all i have“) Every detail and each contact point made ​​very delicate and sturdy,frank build it like a tank, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is something i need to declare:  I was the first time buy cable from a frank, and frank did not buy me coffee or anything else, or maybe he sure buy me a coffee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, from what I have said no matter you believe or not, I will buy again form frank for sure！Now I go burn in my cable, after 100 hours let's see hows going on~


----------



## longbowbbs

They look gorgeous! Let us know how they work for you.


----------



## Mooses9

Very Very nice.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Copper and silver..working as a team...8wires of pure perfection..wonderful!! 
Damn i need to try one out also when i have my new headphone and my new amp..lolz


----------



## hifimanrookie

I have a technical question..allthough i know my cables..the end connectors are a bit of a mystery for me..

Question:
Whats, better soundwise and cablewise, the hifiman connectors or the mini xlr (3pins) connectors audeze uses?

Just being curious..lolz

Thanks!


----------



## fiascogarcia

Hi.  Haven't read the entire thread.  Any cables for the Fitear universals?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

hifimanrookie said:


> I have a technical question..allthough i know my cables..the end connectors are a bit of a mystery for me..
> 
> Question:
> Whats, better soundwise and cablewise, the hifiman connectors or the mini xlr (3pins) connectors audeze uses?
> ...


 

 I have experience with both type of connectors, and find the mini-xlr ones better. They allow for a true balanced connection and are very reliable - they only disconnect if you want to. It happened to me several times that a connector on my He-400 became loose just from regular listening session (cable twisting etc.).


----------



## sensui123

fiascogarcia said:


> Hi.  Haven't read the entire thread.  Any cables for the Fitear universals?


 
  
 Yes Frank can come up with any cable you want with the fitear connectors.  Works great too.  Have the Silver Widow myself with my TG334.


----------



## RobW5

Just ordered the HD800 Silver Poison 8ft sleeved with 4 Pin balanced Neutrik Gold Plated XLR connector.
  
 I've always been a bit skeptical about the difference cables make so I really hope I can hear a difference. Headphones are mated to a HDVD 800 via stock cable at the moment.
  
 Hopefully will know by Christmas......


----------



## hifimanrookie

robw5 said:


> Just ordered the HD800 Silver Poison 8ft sleeved with 4 Pin balanced Neutrik Gold Plated XLR connector.
> 
> I've always been a bit skeptical about the difference cables make so I really hope I can hear a difference. Headphones are mated to a HDVD 800 via stock cable at the moment.
> 
> Hopefully will know by Christmas......



A full silver cable for a hd800??? Ru sure u want that? The hd 800 is already as bright as it can be..so the sound could be a bit to much on the bright or colder side..

 If u really want silver..get a silver widow (its treble is less because of the gold)... Or the virus (hybrid)... Or else get the excellent black widow..i can state from experience (got two already) that a brighter headphone (like he500 and hd800)could sound more balanced..but its only my take on this ofcourse....


----------



## citraian

Silver Poison also has gold from what I know.


----------



## hifimanrookie

citraian said:


> Silver Poison also has gold from what I know.



Yes ur right.i said it incorrctly...but as far i understand somehow the silver widow sounds warmer..maybe more precentage of gold? And the price is also almost double.


----------



## kerrys30

Hi. Can anyone advise. When the cable is sent do you receive a dispatch notice? Thanks.


----------



## inter voice

kerrys30 said:


> Hi. Can anyone advise. When the cable is sent do you receive a dispatch notice? Thanks.


 
 I also got SW with my HD800 and it doesn't sound bright at all.  Very detailed and more air when compare with Scorpion.
  
 In the past the waiting time is about 14-18 weeks but I think since Frank has a new workshop and helpers the waiting time is now about 8 weeks or may be less.
  
 Normally Frank will send a PM out when the cable is ready but sometime he is too busy that he might miss it out


----------



## longbowbbs

kerrys30 said:


> Hi. Can anyone advise. When the cable is sent do you receive a dispatch notice? Thanks.


 
 Usually not.....


----------



## kerrys30

Ok. Thanks.....will wait for surprise.


----------



## Hellenback

A bit off the present topic but I purchased a silver poison from a fellow head-fier from the UK for my HD650s. I'd like to know why the splitter was changed twice?
 It seems Frank started with the rectangular metal type then went with cylindrical carbon fiber (which is on the sleeved one I purchased) and then back to the rectangular version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Can anyone (preferably Frank) explain the reason for this. Also, I'd  like to know if there is any type of trade-in upgrade possible (ie silver poison -> widow) or would I have to sell the poison and buy a widow? I'm not sure I'd bother as the poison sounds great but it would be good to know for future reference (pun wasn't intended but I'll let it stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
  
 These questions might have been addressed in the thread already but at 400 pages the information is difficult to track down.
  
 Thanks for any knowledgeable replies.


----------



## lin0003

I don't recall any carbon fibre splitter.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

hellenback said:


> A bit off the present topic but I purchased a silver poison from a fellow head-fier from the UK for my HD650s. I'd like to know why the splitter was changed twice?
> It seems Frank started with the rectangular metal type then went with cylindrical carbon fiber (which is on the sleeved one I purchased) and then back to the rectangular version
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Frank started with a black cylindrical splitter for larger headphone cables. Later on he changed to custom Toxic Cables silver rectangular splitters, which come in two sizes, depending on the thickness of the cable. I don't know if he still uses the cylindrical ones, maybe he does it on demand for customers who don't like the rectangular shape.


----------



## cogsand gears

Before the rectangular aluminium splitters, and after the big round ones, Frank was using the carbon fibre tubes for a short time as Y splitters.


----------



## inter voice

I think the rectangular metal splitters are easier to fit as they are held by 4 allen bolts which will speed up the production.


----------



## Toxic Cables

hellenback said:


> A bit off the present topic but I purchased a silver poison from a fellow head-fier from the UK for my HD650s. I'd like to know why the splitter was changed twice?
> It seems Frank started with the rectangular metal type then went with cylindrical carbon fiber (which is on the sleeved one I purchased) and then back to the rectangular version
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Reason is very simple, i am always trying to make my cables better and look nicer. The Aluminium one is new, i never started with this.  These are also offered on certain cables, not all.
  
 Customers can still request the older splitters on sleeved cables, including a variety of Viablue ones.
  
 Sorry, i do not offer trade in.
  
 Will be going through all messages tonight.
  
 Here's a pic of the old carbon one, along with the first one and the new aluminium one. I only cover both ends of the carbon tube and then round out the ends, rather then covering the whole tube with heatshrink, which is the easy route and i don't like just going for easy.
  
  
  
 Pictures on the website still show the old ones, as those pictures were taken 2 years ago.


----------



## intergalaxia

hellenback said:


> Also, I'd  like to know if there is any type of trade-in upgrade possible (ie silver poison -> widow) or would I have to sell the poison and buy a widow? I'm not sure I'd bother as the poison sounds great but it would be good to know for future reference (pun wasn't intended but I'll let it stand  ).




I have bought LCD3 recently. As there is no trade in I will sell my HD800 as well as the SW and post something in the Trading Forum when I am not too busy.


----------



## inter voice

intergalaxia said:


> I have bought LCD3 recently. As there is no trade in I will sell my HD800 as well as the SW and post something in the Trading Forum when I am not too busy.




Why not send the SW to Frank for retermination or add a HD800 to LCD3 adapter ?:rolleyes: Your waiting time will be much shorter than sell the existing cable and buy a new one from Frank.


----------



## tsvo614

You cant go wrong poison or widow have gold and sound nice.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Reason is very simple, i am always trying to make my cables better and look nicer. The Aluminium one is new, i never started with this.  These are also offered on certain cables, not all.
> 
> Customers can still request the older splitters on sleeved cables, including a variety of Viablue ones.
> 
> ...



Just get what i have..a dual cable..1 for left and one for right..so no need for splitters anymore...


----------



## RobW5

Thanks for all the comments. I wasn't too concerned about the Silver Poison being too bright, but after reading longbowbbs's review of the Silver Widow I changed my order to that instead with the comment about more space and bass impact clinching the deal.
  
 I hadn't heard about the SW when I ordered the SP else I would have gone for that in the first place.
  
 Unfortunately it will be a while before I can try them.....


----------



## longbowbbs

robw5 said:


> Thanks for all the comments. I wasn't too concerned about the Silver Poison being too bright, but after reading longbowbbs's review of the Silver Widow I changed my order to that instead with the comment about more space and bass impact clinching the deal.
> 
> I hadn't heard about the SW when I ordered the SP else I would have gone for that in the first place.
> 
> Unfortunately it will be a while before I can try them.....


 
 You will be happy with your choice!


----------



## inter voice

Yes, you won't regret with the SW


----------



## tsvo614

How bout crystal piccolino?


----------



## kennega

Long time lurker and this is finally my first post on Head-Fi.
  
 As a feedback item, have you thought of offering Toxic Cables gift cards? With the holidays upcoming, might be a good way to let their families/friends know what they really want. Your work looks excellent, I'm looking forward to being a future customer. Cheers!
  
 -Kenny


----------



## cogsand gears

tsvo614 said:


> How bout crystal piccolino?


 
 Very flexible.


----------



## tsvo614

Does sound of crystal or widow sound better?


----------



## lin0003

Crystal is 4x the price? Some people like the SW and others like the crystal.


----------



## Toxic Cables

lin0003 said:


> Crystal is 4x the price? Some people like the SW and others like the crystal.


 
 Actually not even 2x. The Widow for headphones starts at £240, while the Piccolino starts at £445 for the same length.


----------



## lin0003

toxic cables said:


> Actually not even 2x. The Widow for headphones starts at £240, while the Piccolino starts at £445 for the same length.


 
 Oh, right. 
  
 But the CP is 2 wire right? So the actual wire costs a lot more than the SW?


----------



## RobW5

Piccolino? I've already changed my order once because I found something that wasn't on the Toxic Cables website.
  
 I think I'll stick with the SW and wait for the Rhodium/Platinum cable with Uranium splitter and Unobtanium connectors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Sorry but I'm pretty new to all this - I thought picking a pair of headphones was difficult but it seems that was the easy part.....


----------



## Toxic Cables

lin0003 said:


> Oh, right.
> 
> But the CP is 2 wire right? So the actual wire costs a lot more than the SW?


 
 The Piccolino is a coaxial type cable, so although there is just 2 wires, each wire has 2 conductors, the centre and the shield.
  
 The wire is extremely expensive for me to buy, it is also extremely exclusive with only 2 authorised dealers.


----------



## hifimanrookie

robw5 said:


> Piccolino? I've already changed my order once because I found something that wasn't on the Toxic Cables website.
> 
> I think I'll stick with the SW and wait for the Rhodium/Platinum cable with Uranium splitter and Unobtanium connectors :basshead:
> 
> Sorry but I'm pretty new to all this - I thought picking a pair of headphones was difficult but it seems that was the easy part.....



U forget the kryptonite sleeving


----------



## lin0003

Ah, I see.


----------



## tsvo614

Where is it from what country?


----------



## Toxic Cables

tsvo614 said:


> Where is it from what country?


 
 Krypton


----------



## hifimanrookie

elija said:


> I peep to official site and saw 4 splicet wires. I miss some ? Any hiden special ?



Better check the toxic cables profile here on headfi..there all their cables are mentioned with pricing


----------



## Toxic Cables

elija said:


> I don´t care price. I want know, why is sound better like common cables. I test splicet wires to interconnect, and yes sound change, but not is real. Some "new details" turn up, but this no inside audio record, this is some distortion inside my rig.


 
 What


----------



## Mooses9

toxic cables said:


> What




Lol got frank to say What


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

toxic cables said:


> What


 

 Exactly what was on my mind too, but my impulse control is better than yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kidding... What?!


----------



## citraian

I agree with Frank:
WHAT
LE
******
???


----------



## hifimanrookie

Even i dont understand what he means


----------



## lin0003

elija said:


> I don´t care price. I want know, why is sound better like common cables. I test splicet wires to interconnect, and yes sound change, but not is real. Some "new details" turn up, but this no inside audio record, this is some distortion inside my rig.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

*My interpretation:* He tried some higher quality interconnects in his setup and the sound did change. But the change wasn't better bass or soundstage or whatever, instead the cables revealed hiss or noise that did not belong to the record but is a byproduct of his particular setup at that point in time (I take it that he used a reference recording and not just some old record where crackling noise IS part of the record). Moreover he wants to know why cables sound different and not just exactly the same (apart from proven scientific explanations).


----------



## sensui123

amanand88keys said:


> *My interpretation:* He tried some higher quality interconnects in his setup and the sound did change. But the change wasn't better bass or soundstage or whatever, instead the cables revealed hiss or noise that did not belong to the record but is a byproduct of his particular setup at that point in time (I take it that he used a reference recording and not just some old record where crackling noise IS part of the record). Moreover he wants to know why cables sound different and not just exactly the same (apart from proven scientific explanations).


 
  
 Nicely done.  Maybe you should work for NASA deciphering signals from aliens....I did not get that from his post @ all.....just total 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like everyone else.


----------



## fiascogarcia

amanand88keys said:


> *My interpretation:* He tried some higher quality interconnects in his setup and the sound did change. But the change wasn't better bass or soundstage or whatever, instead the cables revealed hiss or noise that did not belong to the record but is a byproduct of his particular setup at that point in time (I take it that he used a reference recording and not just some old record where crackling noise IS part of the record). Moreover he wants to know why cables sound different and not just exactly the same (apart from proven scientific explanations).


 
  
 Just saw all this!  I agree with your interpretation, it boils down to the age old Head-Fi question, "do cables really make a difference?".


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

sensui123 said:


> Nicely done.  Maybe you should work for NASA deciphering signals from aliens....I did not get that from his post @ all.....just total
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I really had to use all my cryptology skills there! Now on to some recreational government website hacking...


----------



## hifimanrookie

fiascogarcia said:


> Just saw all this!  I agree with your interpretation, it boils down to the age old Head-Fi question, "do cables really make a difference?".



If thats what he really meant then why is he on this thread? He must have know there are a couple of other threads having fiercely debates about that can of worms


----------



## Toxic Cables

fiascogarcia said:


> Just saw all this!  I agree with your interpretation, it boils down to the age old Head-Fi question, "do cables really make a difference?".


 
 I got the same, but this thread can do without such discussions, as it usually ends up with threads getting locked. 
  
 I tend to do a background check on people i don't know with such posts, before i reply to them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i had a good idea of what he was trying to get at.
  
 I am still wondering what splicet is though.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I got the same, but this thread can do without such discussions, as it usually ends up with threads getting locked.
> 
> I tend to do a background check on people i don't know with such posts, before i reply to them   so i had a good idea of what he was trying to get at.
> 
> I am still wondering what splicet is though.



Splitter maybe?


----------



## Toxic Cables

sensui123 said:


> Nicely done.  Maybe you should work for NASA deciphering signals from aliens....I did not get that from his post @ all.....just total
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Come on, don't tell me you don't understand gibberish, where have you been.
  
 No offence Elija, just having a laugh here matey


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Splitter maybe?


 
*I test splicet wires to interconnect*
  
 I test splitter wires to interconnects, come on rookie, you can do better then that.


----------



## jrprana

"splicet" from looking at keyboard layout, I think he meant "solder"

"I test solder wires to interconnect"


----------



## Toxic Cables

elija said:


> Np for me. But maeby some day you hear about high frekvency hum and understand. No offence, you dont first whoo laugh. Just test.
> Use high quality coaxial, 100% coverage. You will suprise
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


>



So splicet is twisted? Why didnt i come up with that 

Just kidding my new headfi friend... But still..if u have those kind of questions or doubts then there is a better thread to express them imho ofcourse..


----------



## longbowbbs

sensui123 said:


> amanand88keys said:
> 
> 
> > *My interpretation:* He tried some higher quality interconnects in his setup and the sound did change. But the change wasn't better bass or soundstage or whatever, instead the cables revealed hiss or noise that did not belong to the record but is a byproduct of his particular setup at that point in time (I take it that he used a reference recording and not just some old record where crackling noise IS part of the record). Moreover he wants to know why cables sound different and not just exactly the same (apart from proven scientific explanations).
> ...


 
 ROFL!!!


----------



## citraian

What x 2
AManAnd88Keys, we need you again.
splicet - twisted? Really? ROFL


----------



## maguire

Na Na Fellas yoose all wrong.......He means he tested with Splicet girls Cd.......


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

I guess he meant explicit. So the cables had no sleeving and were totally naked! Maybe he just heard his blood pumping 'cause cables are sexy as hell.


----------



## longbowbbs

You guys are really bad!


----------



## Toxic Cables




----------



## Toxic Cables

*Silver Widow with the new HD6XX custom connectors, that will be used on the SW from now on*
  
  

  

  
*and my pet Python *


----------



## inter voice

The cable looks wonderfully beautiful... and including the snake 

BTW what is the brand of the phono jack, seems to be a new one to me :rolleyes:


----------



## Toxic Cables

That's the Furutech jack.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Very sexy work!  How are right/left marked?
  
Nevermind!  Just noticed the L marking on one of the connectors!


----------



## maguire

Wow...Very nice indeed, certain to make an old favourite welcome into the modern era.
 Bet Frank don't have any Mice problems......


----------



## inter voice

toxic cables said:


> That's the Furutech jack.



This silver Furutech jack should be better than the gold phono jack which have some problem with my 18 AWG Scorpion .


----------



## Austin Morrow

toxic cables said:


> *[COLOR=0000FF]Silver Widow with the new HD6XX custom connectors, that will be used on the SW from now on[/COLOR]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does the snake come included (I'm actually getting a pet python soon, so....). Oh, and any work on other custom connectors?


----------



## nigeljames

Nice...the cable I mean.


----------



## citraian

The new Furutech connectors and jack are the ****. Too bad they're so expensive...


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> *[COLOR=0000FF]Silver Widow with the new HD6XX custom connectors, that will be used on the SW from now on[/COLOR]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait a second..dude!! Is that a real python? Do U use that mini monster to scare off thieves coming for ur cables and certain posters here on headfi who are bugging u? Oh wait..i am guessing for that last specific group u have the ultimate scare: a full grown king cobra to bite them in their ass? :veryevil:


----------



## maguire

Pythons that size are not dangerous dude....although they have teeth unlike other snakes that have fangs.
 Hey next cable that comes out could be named "The Python"....I picture it  to be a fat thick 8 coil cable for Full Size Headphones.


----------



## longbowbbs

maguire said:


> Pythons that size are not dangerous dude....although they have teeth unlike other snakes that have fangs.
> Hey next cable that comes out could be named "The Python"....I picture it  to be a fat thick 8 coil cable for Full Size Headphones.


 
 and if you don't pay attention it could strangle your bank account!


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Pythons that size are not dangerous dude....although they have teeth unlike other snakes that have fangs.
> Hey next cable that comes out could be named "The Python"....I picture it  to be a fat thick 8 coil cable for Full Size Headphones.



But they do get big right? This is a baby..its Like a boa constrictor i saw on tv that a guy had as a pet..it was 3meters if i am not mistaken..oops


----------



## Toxic Cables

austin morrow said:


> Does the snake come included (I'm actually getting a pet python soon, so....). Oh, and any work on other custom connectors?


 
 Sure, give me a few grand and i will be happy to send one along with a cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Have a look at the Albino, those are quite nice, mines a Banana Royal.
  
 I am working on some other connectors.


----------



## citraian

Who does come up with names like Banana Royal? This is not fit for a snake at all. Do they come in Cherry Princess as well?


----------



## Toxic Cables

citraian said:


> Who does come up with names like Banana Royal? This is not fit for a snake at all. Do they come in Cherry Princess as well?


 
 LOL, they do have a variety of names. Another one that i want to get is the Blue Eyed Lucy 
  
 Royal is the type of Python, also referred to as a ball Python. Early this year, the Banana was going for as much as £15,000 each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can be had much cheaper now.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

citraian said:


> Who does come up with names like Banana Royal? This is not fit for a snake at all. Do they come in Cherry Princess as well?


 

 Banana Royal sounds like some McDonald's ice cream sandwich!


----------



## hifimanrookie

citraian said:


> Who does come up with names like Banana Royal? This is not fit for a snake at all. Do they come in Cherry Princess as well?



Maybe because they are yellow-ish colored..am just guessing here..lolz 


@frank: other conenctors? Elaborate pls..
And talking bout connectors..maybe good idea to make some kind of angled connectors for the hifiman?
And i have sent u a question bout mini xlr..lolz


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Maybe because they are yellow-ish colored..am just guessing here..lolz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOD connectors and such.
  
 Why on earth would you want an angled one for the HE, maybe slightly angled like they have on the LCD headphones would be nice.


----------



## citraian

toxic cables said:


> LOL, they do have a variety of names. Another one that i want to get is the Blue Eyed Lucy
> 
> Royal is the type of Python, also referred to as a ball Python. Early this year, the Banana was going for as much as £15,000 each :eek:  Can be had much cheaper now.



Blue Eyed Lucy! Noe that's a proper name! 


amanand88keys said:


> Banana Royal sounds like some McDonald's ice cream sandwich!



Or like a Gold chihuahua


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> LOD connectors and such.
> 
> Why on earth would you want an angled one for the HE, maybe slightly angled like they have on the LCD headphones would be nice.



Yes thats what i meant! Like the lcd has..slightly angled..as for some the connectors touch ur shoulders..and with a little angle it wouLd be less so.
But then again..having u cable angled to the front..doesnt that put more stress on the cable itself? Especially if u have a more heavy cable?


----------



## cogsand gears

amanand88keys said:


> Banana Royal sounds like some McDonald's ice cream sandwich!


 
 What the hell is an ice cream sandwich?


----------



## sensui123

cogsand gears said:


> What the hell is an ice cream sandwich?


 
  
 Last Android OS prior to Jelly Bean?
  
   
 Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Toxic Cables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Come on, don't tell me you don't understand gibberish, where have you been.
> 
> No offence Elija, just having a laugh here matey


 
  
 Indeed, I was being pretty serious, quite impressed by that translation.  Seriously though, if there's any cable that'll enable your rig to be more revealing....I think it's the stuff Frank has been feeding my rig.....talking about unwanted details reminds me of my dismay lately rolling tubes heh.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Can you believe the cheek.
  
 Someone contacted me last week asking for a review cable for free or at a discounted price and that they would give me glowing reviews. I obviously declined stating that i don't pay for reviews and expect reviews to be honest and ignored following messages. Received another yesterday asking why i am ignoring them and giving me the specs and the name of the cable they want, again i said i will not provide a cable.
  
 Today i received a messages saying it's in my best interest to provide them with a review cable and that i am being uncooperative and that they will write about me and i will be broken, whatever that means lol.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

cogsand gears said:


> What the hell is an ice cream sandwich?


 


  
 Yes, things like that exist.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

toxic cables said:


> Can you believe the cheek.
> 
> Someone contacted me last week asking for a review cable for free or at a discounted price and that they would give me glowing reviews. I obviously declined stating that i don't pay for reviews and expect reviews to be honest and ignored following messages. Received another yesterday asking why i am ignoring them and giving me the specs and the name of the cable they want, again i said i will not provide a cable.
> 
> Today i received a messages saying it's in my best interest to provide them with a review cable and that i am being uncooperative and that they will write about me and i will be broken, whatever that means lol.


 

 That's unbelievable.
  
 Like: "Give me a sample at discount price, I'll write whatever you want about it!" - "No, I don't do that." - "Great, I need a xy with yx connectors." - "No, I said I don't cooperate." - "Alright, that's enough, I'll ruin you and your company!"
  
 WHAT.


----------



## sensui123

toxic cables said:


> Can you believe the cheek.
> 
> Someone contacted me last week asking for a review cable for free or at a discounted price and that they would give me glowing reviews. I obviously declined stating that i don't pay for reviews and expect reviews to be honest and ignored following messages. Received another yesterday asking why i am ignoring them and giving me the specs and the name of the cable they want, again i said i will not provide a cable.
> 
> Today i received a messages saying it's in my best interest to provide them with a review cable and that i am being uncooperative and that they will write about me and i will be broken, whatever that means lol.


 
  
 So sorry you're having to deal with this Frank.....but like they say, as you step up in the industry/market, you'll have to dabble in these type of games.  Disgusting tactics indeed, hope we can be linked if they write some bogus review to blast it for the dishonest filth it is.  Reminds me of the liberal propoganda in the US that has me not wanting to watch the news anymore.


----------



## ostewart

toxic cables said:


> Can you believe the cheek.
> 
> Someone contacted me last week asking for a review cable for free or at a discounted price and that they would give me glowing reviews. I obviously declined stating that i don't pay for reviews and expect reviews to be honest and ignored following messages. Received another yesterday asking why i am ignoring them and giving me the specs and the name of the cable they want, again i said i will not provide a cable.
> 
> Today i received a messages saying it's in my best interest to provide them with a review cable and that i am being uncooperative and that they will write about me and i will be broken, whatever that means lol.




Very stupid. Shows there are some idiotic people out there, who will be biased because they want free stuff.
I as a reviewer try to be honest in my reviews.

Frank, another creation from materials bought from you, again a happy customer, will be ordering more materials soon.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Can you believe the cheek.
> 
> Someone contacted me last week asking for a review cable for free or at a discounted price and that they would give me glowing reviews. I obviously declined stating that i don't pay for reviews and expect reviews to be honest and ignored following messages. Received another yesterday asking why i am ignoring them and giving me the specs and the name of the cable they want, again i said i will not provide a cable.
> 
> Today i received a messages saying it's in my best interest to provide them with a review cable and that i am being uncooperative and that they will write about me and i will be broken, whatever that means lol.



Sorry for bugging into ur business here frank..but i have an idea who this guy is..as he contacted me because of my he500 being on sale (he wanted to buy a he500 or he6)on a certain european forum and when he saw my pics he asked about my balanced toxic cable and he said something vague that he was going to review a toxic cable soon... He also tried to cheat me into a rediculous sale price..and when i proposed a fair deal he said he wasnt looking for a phone anymore.. What..why did he contacted me anyway a few days earlier? Oh well.. Those people exist everywhere i guess.. Am sorry u have to cope with these people


----------



## lin0003

^^ 
Who was it?


----------



## hifimanrookie

lin0003 said:


> ^^
> Who was it?



Am sorry..but as long i am not 100% sure its same dude i cant tell u... I dont like to tell halftruths.
And i am sure frank keeps these kind of things personal as it concerns his business..and i am sure its not info (names) we as customers are allowed to know...

Yes i know...we wanna slap his ass.. :veryevil:

but as soon i am sure..and find out he tries to bash toxic's name in the open..i will post a link here..(if frank agrees ofcourse!!!!!!!!!) and then letbthe games begin..hehehehe headfi against that other forum... 
so let me monitor it for a bit . Agent 337 is on the job


----------



## inter voice

toxic cables said:


> Can you believe the cheek.
> 
> Someone contacted me last week asking for a review cable for free or at a discounted price and that they would give me glowing reviews. I obviously declined stating that i don't pay for reviews and expect reviews to be honest and ignored following messages. Received another yesterday asking why i am ignoring them and giving me the specs and the name of the cable they want, again i said i will not provide a cable.
> 
> Today i received a messages saying it's in my best interest to provide them with a review cable and that i am being uncooperative and that they will write about me and i will be broken, whatever that means lol.


 
 Seems that someone tries to get a couple of cables from your for free.  Like you I will do the same, i.e. just ignore them with a big laugh.


----------



## citraian

That someone is pretty stupid. From all the cable makers he chose Frank, the one that doesn't need the publicity resulted from a review


----------



## hifimanrookie

citraian said:


> That someone is pretty stupid. From all the cable makers he chose Frank, the one that doesn't need the publicity resulted from a review



He chose toxic because frank makes one of the best cables money can buy... Only frank is also one of the few brands who doesnt do those 'provide free demo cables to keep, for a positive review' thingies.. 

Oops..now i think about it..i never ever put a review up for my superb 8wire dual mono BW baked Frank baked me.. Oopsie..sorry frank.. I am just to afraid now mentioning the amp i am using with it 
But i promise..as soon i have my NEW rig complete (new amp and headphone )next year..i will open a new thread dedicated to that review... I will post a link here then for anyone interested..


----------



## cogsand gears

amanand88keys said:


> Yes, things like that exist.


 
  
 Wow, thanks for enlightening me! Scary, but also kind of intriguing...
  
 On another note, totally agree with Frank not needing the publicity. Ridiculous threat!


----------



## fiascogarcia

cogsand gears said:


> What the hell is an ice cream sandwich?


 
 Ohhh, if you don't know, you are missing out on something delicious.


----------



## stvc

toxic cables said:


> LOD connectors and such.
> 
> Why on earth would you want an angled one for the HE, maybe slightly angled like they have on the LCD headphones would be nice.




Roxanne propriety connector pls


----------



## alvin sawdust

toxic cables said:


> Can you believe the cheek.
> 
> Someone contacted me last week asking for a review cable for free or at a discounted price and that they would give me glowing reviews. I obviously declined stating that i don't pay for reviews and expect reviews to be honest and ignored following messages. Received another yesterday asking why i am ignoring them and giving me the specs and the name of the cable they want, again i said i will not provide a cable.
> 
> Today i received a messages saying it's in my best interest to provide them with a review cable and that i am being uncooperative and that they will write about me and i will be broken, whatever that means lol.


 
 Name and shame Frank...name and shame.


----------



## Austin Morrow

amanand88keys said:


> Yes, things like that exist.


 
  
 I'm hungry now...


----------



## Mooses9

haha some people are so pathetic, pony up the money for a cable and do a honest review. people are nuts wanting something for free. pay like everyone else does.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

austin morrow said:


>


----------



## Currawong

hifimanrookie said:


> citraian said:
> 
> 
> > That someone is pretty stupid. From all the cable makers he chose Frank, the one that doesn't need the publicity resulted from a review
> ...


 
  
 Someone posting a positive review in exchange for free gear would be shilling. It is a very serious offence here and not something to be joked about or suggested lightly. Even one well-known reviewer has been banned and all their reviews deleted after they were caught doing so. Manufacturers who do such things would likely be banned and blacklisted, with most, if not all discussion of their products deleted.  Again, don't joke around even in the slightest about this kind of thing. It is taken extremely seriously. In its most extreme form it is even arguably illegal. Not to mention, slander and libel is too.


----------



## lin0003

Are you by any chance talking about swimsonny?


----------



## Cotnijoe

i dont think it really matters who... although that may describe him. Point is that something like that is just completely unacceptable


----------



## Austin Morrow

Wow, this thread has grown quite a bit since my first post!


----------



## Arminius

These Viper Audeze cable looks great. Does someone use it with Audeze? Is it flexible and without microphonics? I don't like something the HE-500 cable, it has a lot of microphonic.


----------



## Paul Graham

austin morrow said:


> Wow, this thread has grown quite a bit since my first post!


 
  
 It has indeed! 
 And what a good call it was starting it


----------



## Austin Morrow

Ugh, I'm itching to see how a balanced HE-500 cable sounds. Anyone have one?


----------



## hifimanrookie

austin morrow said:


> Ugh, I'm itching to see how a balanced HE-500 cable sounds. Anyone have one?



I have one..lolz.. A very unique one..two cables..one for left and one for right channel.. Each cable with its own 3pin xlr. And i can tell ya its fabulous sounding...check my pics..oh yeah..its a BW 8 wire version.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Ive been more or less a skeptic about cables. I assumed for the most part that either my ears wouldnt be trained enough to actually hear any difference or that there just wasnt flat out. I could see the reasons behind cables changing sound as an analog connection between headphones and the amp, but definitely skeptical about it changing the sound digitally.
  
 well after A/Bing for about 20 minutes a 5 second segment of a song that's changed. Yes... 20 minutes. I tested between the stock LOD to USB cable of the sony PHA-1 and the Toxic Cables own LOD to USB. I thought i heard a difference. But this was a digital signal. So i wasnt convinced... 20 minutes went on. 5 seconds of that song.
  
 The sound of the stock cable is just EVER so slightly more forward and soundstage a little smaller. Definitely nothing beyond that. It took me 20 minutes to be confident of hearing that, and honestly... i might be ready to second guess myself any second. I'll definitely be going back to this and listening to it to see if its really just all in my head. Glad i got the cable used though. Whether the sound changes or not, its still definitely worth it just because its so well built and improves the form factor so much!
  
 But with the little bit of confidence in aftermarket cables that i have, I'm very excited to hear what a cable going from an amp to the headphones itself can do!
  
 I have an iem cable coming soon from a different company (sorry Frank! You're still awesome!)  and im really getting pumped to see what cables are really capable of... or not capable of. Hopefully ill post some impressions and all that in time too!


----------



## Cotnijoe

Id also love to hear what thoughts, comments, witty remarks etc. anyone has to say!
  
 I just dont wanna start a war or anything here!


----------



## inter voice

From my experience the effects of cables towards digital signals is not as big as on analogue signals. I had tried different grades of digital coaxial cables and I can hear some differences but by not much (tested between expensive and very expensive cables). 

However when using different headphone cables I can definitely hear a BIG differences and it is therefore better (and more effective) to invest on headphone cables rather than on digital ones. 

I owned Frank's SW and Scorpion for my two HD800s and so far I found Frank's cable is the best I have ever tried  and I am still waiting for my BW from Frank 

Will post a review when I have tested it.


----------



## Makiah S

so Brian from btg feels cables r moot... only add looks n durability n his prices match his views :0 that said... Im planning to get a moon audio earing mini xlr mod to my w1000x... the nicest copper they sell (remove ny posdible bottle necks) then i plan to start tesying cables! Toxic vs Btg vs Moon :3 

Sound aside... I think Frank will take first for craftsnen ship


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry lads/ladies,
  
 I know i have been off the grid for awhile, regarding emails and PM's, but i am extremely busy here.
  
 We did say we intend to ship the majority of cables by the 15th, and hope to start shipping cables this Friday, followed by Monday to Wednesday.  I don't want to ship them all on the same day for several reasons, so will space it out.
  
 The cables that will be shipping are the headphone cables, this does not include any of the Venom cables, the last lot of cables to ship next week will be the one's that have adapters with them.
  
 I will try to get to messages in the next couple days, but please bare with me.
  
 I will contact those who have payments pending over the weekend.
  
 For those getting the new Audez'e, i do now have them, so will be able to recommend the best cables for them, after i get a chance to give them a good listen with different cables.
  
 
                                                                                         What is he looking at


----------



## Toxic Cables

inter voice said:


> I owned Frank's SW and Scorpion for my two HD800s and so far I found Frank's cable is the best I have ever tried


 
 Doh, obviously


----------



## Makiah S

toxic cables said:


> Sorry lads/ladies,
> 
> I know i have been off the grid for awhile, regarding emails and PM's, but i am extremely busy here.
> 
> ...


 
 ... The snake needs to be in your logo some how! Just made your epic factor DOUBLE.
  
 Non the less, I do have an experiment for you Frank! [Or rather for me]
  
 I plan to get my DT 880 REcabled with a Dual MINI XLR mod, now Brian [Amerinca Based] of BTG can do it with 26AWG Copper, not sure of the pureity but it's apprently a Mogwai Copper Cable... so that said I'm hoping his inner rewire won't be the bottle neck BUT
  
 I plan to do a BATTLE of the Cables :3 [I might have said this already] Non the less, I want to pair a Toxic vs a Moon vs BTG Balanced cable to see who's got the best :3 or rather to figure out what is making the differance my new amp OR the cables! I never got a chance to hear the HE 400 Stock Cable out of my 10ES2 balanced output! SO that said I shall get the BEST EACH company has to offer and DUKE IT OUT!


----------



## FangJoker

toxic cables said:


> Sorry lads/ladies,
> 
> I know i have been off the grid for awhile, regarding emails and PM's, but i am extremely busy here.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I hope my HD800 SW is in this shipment.  My poor modded beyerdynamic T1 is cable-less and is awaiting the SW.  I'll probably be the only one in the world with this combo.


----------



## 55dsl

toxic cables said:


> Sorry lads/ladies,
> 
> I know i have been off the grid for awhile, regarding emails and PM's, but i am extremely busy here.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great, I look forward to my White Widow ordered for my he400 but the waiting time I sold he400 and I bought the HE500 I hope the White Widow is a right cable for these.


----------



## som4ew

Thanks in advance for my HD800-BW & 355WD-SW


----------



## raddle

I'm using the Black Dragon V2 with my HD650. Can I get some comments on how the Toxic Cable offerings compare to that?


----------



## longbowbbs

I never tried the Black Dragon, but I love the Silver Widows!


----------



## Austin Morrow

raddle said:


> I'm using the Black Dragon V2 with my HD650. Can I get some comments on how the Toxic Cable offerings compare to that?


 
  
 Since I review cable and other audio, I'll just say this. You will not be disappointed on Frank's offerings whatsoever.


----------



## sam1e

Guys I am considering buying a cable from Toxic to improve my LCD-3's, non veiled version. Frank doesn't have a demo set that I can try at this time so if I'm going to buy it's going to be blind, there's not much else that I would spend that kind of money on without auditioning so I'm looking for a bit of feedback. Does anyone have experience of the unveiled LCD-3 with either the Toxic Widow or Poison, Frank is recommending the Widow. What I am looking to do is tighten the bass, open out the soundstage and achieve greater detail and separation at the upper mid and top end without edginess or sibilance which I have always associated with silver cable. This is where I feel my 3's could be improved. Any real world feedback would be appreciated. Also does anyone have a link to the various alternatives for connectors etc that Frank offers, there only seems to be a limited selection on his website and I'm wondering what other options are open to me.

Thanks all.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sam1e said:


> Guys I am considering buying a cable from Toxic to improve my LCD-3's, non veiled version. Frank doesn't have a demo set that I can try at this time so if I'm going to buy it's going to be blind, there's not much else that I would spend that kind of money on without auditioning so I'm looking for a bit of feedback. Does anyone have experience of the unveiled LCD-3 with either the Toxic Widow or Poison, Frank is recommending the Widow. What I am looking to do is tighten the bass, open out the soundstage and achieve greater detail and separation at the upper mid and top end without edginess or sibilance which I have always associated with silver cable. This is where I feel my 3's could be improved. Any real world feedback would be appreciated. Also does anyone have a link to the various alternatives for connectors etc that Frank offers, there only seems to be a limited selection on his website and I'm wondering what other options are open to me.
> 
> Thanks all.



Am sure frank meant the silver widow..it improves exactly what u just wrote u want to be improved..i dont have a longterm experience with a lcd3 but i know some of the guys here who own a lcd3 with a silver widow who can advice u better... 
Good luck!


----------



## sam1e

Yes Frank did recommend the Silver Widow, not the Poison. I just want to be fairly sure they do what I want before taking the plunge and buying and there's nothing better than a head-fi opinion in that respect. I guess I'm concerned that they may be too bright with the LCD-3's as most of the reviews I have found relate to the LCD-2's and the great improvement they give at the top end.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

sam1e said:


> Yes Frank did recommend the Silver Widow, not the Poison. I just want to be fairly sure they do what I want before taking the plunge and buying and there's nothing better than a head-fi opinion in that respect. I guess I'm concerned that they may be too bright with the LCD-3's as most of the reviews I have found relate to the LCD-2's and the great improvement they give at the top end.




Improvement in this case is not related to brightness. You will probably get more detail and a more extended, natural top end.


----------



## longbowbbs

Hey Frank, see what happens when you let Axel listen to your awesome cables! Suddenly cables matter! Who knew?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://en-de.sennheiser.com/news/the-ultimate-in-listening-pleasure-the-new-sennheiser-high-end-cables-


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Hey Frank, see what happens when you let Axel listen to your awesome cables! Suddenly cables matter! Who knew?
> 
> http://en-de.sennheiser.com/news/the-ultimate-in-listening-pleasure-the-new-sennheiser-high-end-cables-



I think it would be much cheaper for them to just let frank make cables for them..and better! Bet then frank had to get another 4 men to help him with the xtra orders


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Frank, see what happens when you let Axel listen to your awesome cables! Suddenly cables matter! Who knew?
> ...


 
 Let's see how fast they could crank out balanced 8 wire BW's.....


----------



## LifeAspect

the only reason sennheiser released that cable was so it would work with the balanced outputs on the hdvd800 amp...has nothing to do about being impressed about Frank's cable during Munich event.
  
 Leaving the "cables matter because they change the sound of a headphone" aside, they actually do when the internal of an amp benefits from balanced connection which will benefit from a full balanced setup. That's really the only thing sennheiser is stating.
  
  
 on the side note: still waiting for my ordered iems which I bought my toxic silver for.


----------



## raddle

I think the distinction between "bright" and "extended on top" is important. To me, having more extension on top feels like it fills in the top-end detail without actually making the sound brighter. It feels like more of the harmonics are there. If that's what the Silver Widow does, I'm interested. Is there an HD650 version?


----------



## sam1e

raddle said:


> I think the distinction between "bright" and "extended on top" is important. To me, having more extension on top feels like it fills in the top-end detail without actually making the sound brighter. It feels like more of the harmonics are there. If that's what the Silver Widow does, I'm interested. Is there an HD650 version?





When I refer to brightness from my experience with older silver cables I'm talking about those nasty top end artefacts that they used to produce, how can I describe it, scratchy, broken high notes, a lack of smoothness or control at the very top end that creates a sound that is unpleasant to listen to with certain recordings and fatiguing with headphones. My understanding is that the Silver Widow may resolve this whilst offering openness and greater detail giving me what I'm after to improve my LCD-3's but I'd sure like to hear from a headfier that has hands on listening experience with this set up, AManAnd88keys said that "you will probably get" which, although welcome, is a bit ambiguous and not necessarily from hands on experience and may be an opinion based on advertised spec or anecdotal evidence, let me know AManAnd88keys. All feedback is welcome but I'm really hoping to hear from someone that has hands on experience of the cable with the LCD-3 and can comment from hours of listening.


----------



## walakalulu

I've got the Silver Widow on order for use with LCD 3's. May arrive next month but can't comment until then.


----------



## raddle

I take it the silver widow uses silver wire? I'm not sure I like the sound of silver I've heard in the past, but what I am taking from this thread is that the Silver Widow isn't a typical silver sound???


----------



## longbowbbs

No....There is a % of gold within the wire and it has a significant effect on the silver's typical sonic signature.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

raddle said:


> I take it the silver widow uses silver wire? I'm not sure I like the sound of silver I've heard in the past, but what I am taking from this thread is that the Silver Widow isn't a typical silver sound???


 
 Silver Poison and Silver Widow contain gold, and that's where the magic is.Moreover, sound quality is determined by quality and mix of the material(s), cable geometry, diameter...


----------



## hifimanrookie

dotachajian said:


> his wire is awesome and deserves far greater exposure. Plus he is not content to sit back with his current product line but is always coming forward with new ideas and innovations. Also - from my point of view what with me being an Englander - its great to have someone in the UK making quality audio equipment.



I am from the mainland..europe, the netherlands..and i too agree he makes some kickass stuff..


----------



## Happy Camper

HE-6 owners. 
I am in search of a cable upgrade from the standard Hifiman cable. What is the go to cable for the 6s? Have used the search function but it took me back over a year and I'm sure Toxic has improved their magic since then. Any comments you experienced from the upgrade would be welcomed.


----------



## Austin Morrow

happy camper said:


> HE-6 owners.
> I am in search of a cable upgrade from the standard Hifiman cable. What is the go to cable for the 6s? Have used the search function but it took me back over a year and I'm sure Toxic has improved their magic since then. Any comments you experienced from the upgrade would be welcomed.


 
  
 Balanced or TRS? The new balanced Black Widow looks fantastic, check it out on Frank's profile.


----------



## elecproxitong

If your on the fence about taking the plunge I would say go for it, and I dont say that lightly as im not a man of means and wealth.


----------



## cogsand gears

dotachajian said:


> his wire is awesome and deserves far greater exposure. Plus he is not content to sit back with his current product line but is always coming forward with new ideas and innovations. Also - from my point of view what with me being an Englander - its great to have someone in the UK making quality audio equipment.


 
 +1


----------



## Austin Morrow

I know I'm a very objective person and have gotten a lot of grief and flack from other cable companies for starting this thread even though I am a reviewer, but Toxic Cables (Like DHC & a few others), actually take quality, time, and precision in their products, and I think that's something almost anyone will appreciate.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quick shot of less then half the sleeved cables that have gone out so far, most of my sales are for non sleeved cables, so this is nothing compared to the pictures of cables to come.
  
 Will post pictures of the rest of the sleeved cables and other cables later this week.
  

  
 I have been and am extremely busy at present, so please forgive me if you have not received a reply to messages. I will go through them later this week, and you will get  a reply.


----------



## sam1e

dotachajian said:


> his wire is awesome and deserves far greater exposure. Plus he is not content to sit back with his current product line but is always coming forward with new ideas and innovations. Also - from my point of view what with me being an Englander - its great to have someone in the UK making quality audio equipment.





I hear all the positives from members, I get it that Franks cables are well made and highly regarded, so no problem there, but I'd still like to hear from an LCD-3 user with feedback about how they sound with these phones, every set of phones has different requirements and cables are subtly subjective more so than amps for instance. Anyone out there using LCD-3's


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Will also be launching a line of USB cables very soon, here is a taster,*


----------



## Cotnijoe

The build quality looks like its made for a space shuttle...


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

toxic cables said:


> *Will also be launching a line of USB cables very soon, here is a taster,*


 

 I've been waiting for this! I am so going to order one of these


----------



## angelsblood

sorry for this, but i want more exposure, i have a virus for iem for sale please check it out!
  
 on the other hand, my brand spanking new LCD 2 v3 will be with me shortly, and those will definitely need some toxicity ^_^ thinking of silver widow...


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]*Will also be launching a line of USB cables very soon, here is a taster,*[/COLOR]



Looks perfect..love the letter type on ur cable..well done mate... These will look sexy on any rig..no matter the price..and if u have some kind of chrome book or a mac..this sleeve will look almost as if its made for those... 
Once again..well done..
Only now u have to put the right pricing on ur new line..and u have a winner on ur handds again


----------



## sensui123

Why Frank did you come up with these now after I put down the $$ on Wyreworld Platinum Starlights hah.  Oh well, might save up and get one through you too to compare, I got a good feeling they'll sound the same no matter what but your product might be better built.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sensui123 said:


> Why Frank did you come up with these now after I put down the $$ on Wyreworld Platinum Starlights hah.  Oh well, might save up and get one through you too to compare, I got a good feeling they'll sound the same no matter what but your product might be better built.



I know how u feel now..imyself am waiting for a blue circle audio usb cable also..damn frank..why so late?.. But i am also curious if franks cable will improve the sound..maybe when he is all in order with his orders he can make some demos..to be used on meetings and try outs by loyal customers 

So seeing ur last cables pics..does that mean u got through ur huge backlog frank? And ur almost back to ur 5-6 weeks deliverytime?


----------



## longbowbbs

If frank can make something to compete with the Light Harmonic USB cable that would be something.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*The Venom*


----------



## negura

Now this is what I call badass looking. Snake not feeling intimidated a little by the big python in the picture?
  
 Quote:


toxic cables said:


>


----------



## DarknightDK

I'm afraid to find out the price of the Venom USB cable. Looks amazing nonetheless! Great new line-up Frank!


----------



## DarknightDK

sam1e said:


> I hear all the positives from members, I get it that Franks cables are well made and highly regarded, so no problem there, but I'd still like to hear from an LCD-3 user with feedback about how they sound with these phones, every set of phones has different requirements and cables are subtly subjective more so than amps for instance. Anyone out there using LCD-3's


 
  
 I'm using the LCD-3 with the Silver Widow (SW). I can assure you that the SW complements the LCD-3 extremely well. With the SW in the mix and as compared with the stock LCD-3 cables, the mids and the highs are very much improved, with a sweeter and smoother treble. Bass is also more controlled and tighter. Definitely a noticeable improvement over the stock cables and I highly recommend the SWs for the LCD-3.


----------



## Toxic Cables

darknightdk said:


> I'm afraid to find out the price of the Venom USB cable. Looks amazing nonetheless! Great new line-up Frank!


 
 Thank you.
  
 The Venom will be £395 for a meter.


----------



## stvc

Venom price are not listed in your id info, but it's expensive because of 8 square core cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

stvc said:


> Venom price are not listed in your id info, but it's expensive because of 8 square core cable?


 
  
 I don't list everything i sell, there is just too much to list. 
  
 This Venom USB uses 4 18AWG rectangular silver wires, not 8.


----------



## lin0003

Frank, you have email.


----------



## inter voice

What kind of cable is it ?  Silver or copper ?  Or Sorry I got the answer in the previous thread


----------



## stvc

I have a question, why some cable make with 4 wire but some 8. Whats the different?


----------



## alvin sawdust

I have been using a Venom usb cable that Frank made for me some while ago and I couldn't be happier. Have had some top quality usb cables in the past ( RAL, Wywires, Locus Audio etc) and the toxic cable betters them. Great detail but super smooth with non of the hard, shouty quality that silver can sometimes bring in the midrange. IMO silver is better than copper for a usb cable ( when done right).


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

alvin sawdust said:


> I have been using a Venom usb cable that Frank made for me some while ago and I couldn't be happier. Have had some top quality usb cables in the past ( RAL, Wywires, Locus Audio etc) and the toxic cable betters them. Great detail but super smooth with non of the hard, shouty quality that silver can sometimes bring in the midrange. IMO silver is better than copper for a usb cable ( when done right).


 
 Given its properties, silver should always be better than copper if done right. But my guess is: 1) it is hard to do it right, and 2) it's expensive and becomes more expensive by the day.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## alvin sawdust

amanand88keys said:


> Given its properties, silver should always be better than copper if done right. But my guess is: 1) it is hard to do it right, and 2) it's expensive and becomes more expensive by the day.


 

 Well I for one wouldn't entertain silver power cords again. I find a good balance of silver and copper can do wonders.


----------



## refault

Will the USB cables transfer power (the +5V I think?) too?
  
 I wonder if it'd be worth it to order a cable without that +5V wire connected in a USB cable, unless your USB DAC is powered via USB, to improve sq...


----------



## alvin sawdust

refault said:


> Will the USB cables transfer power (the +5V I think?) too?
> 
> I wonder if it'd be worth it to order a cable without that +5V wire connected in a USB cable, unless your USB DAC is powered via USB, to improve sq...


 

 Frank could make this for you no problem but you might want to check that you may need the +v to make the handshake between computer and dac.


----------



## Shini44

how long is the waiting time now? i want silver widow for my UM Miracle :3


----------



## lin0003

.


----------



## Toxic Cables

shini44 said:


> how long is the waiting time now? i want silver widow for my UM Miracle :3


 
 4-6 weeks on IEM cables.


----------



## Shini44

toxic cables said:


> 4-6 weeks on IEM cables.


 
 how much is for the Silver Widow cable? for CIEM UM Miracle


----------



## daltonljj

Just made the payment for silver widow for my JH16. Time for the wait. Hope i won't regret jumping on this band wagon. ... haha


----------



## longbowbbs

daltonljj said:


> Just made the payment for silver widow for my JH16. Time for the wait. Hope i won't regret jumping on this band wagon. ... haha


 
 You will love it. The combination is terrific.


----------



## daltonljj

It better be .. haha 467sgd ain't a small sum for someone like me who doesn't work .. haha


----------



## daltonljj

Plus heard the wait is really painful


----------



## lin0003

daltonljj said:


> Plus heard the wait is really painful


 
 But you'll be glad when they arrive.


----------



## Shini44

Just ordered Silver Widow cable for my UM Miracle :3


----------



## singleended58

You won't regret. I just did order mine yesterday after listening the Miracles with White Widow (pure copper Litz silver plated) and want to try the Silver Widow (pure silver Litz with gold plated I guess?).


----------



## Shini44

copper + miracle = smooth treble and lush mids  , yet the Silver Widow's Treble extend even more, not to mention that the Treble will be crisp and sparkly, even more than the silver poison cable!! in case you wanted a better copper cable go with the scorpion.

  btw the amplification play a rule too! don't put miracle + silver cable in a warm amp then say where is my highs? happened with me in Yulong D100 MKII + TH600!! and i used to believe that the amplification change the sound a little but i learned the hard way


----------



## singleended58

Got ALO RxmkIII which is not too warm or too bright. The amp does a good job with WW and Miracle with smooth high and midrange in a moderate volume level. I hope SW will do the best job overall. I did listen to SP but did not really like the sound (?)


----------



## TheLastDevil

toxic cables said:


> 4-6 weeks on IEM cables.


 
 9 weeks and counting...


----------



## Toxic Cables

thelastdevil said:


> 9 weeks and counting...


 
 Wait time is for orders placed now. 
  
I can't see any orders from yourself with me, when did you order.
  
 Please speak to the dealer the cable was purchased from, regarding wait times.


----------



## stvc

thelastdevil said:


> 9 weeks and counting...


 
 Who you got it from? Jaben?


----------



## Capri87

Hi guys, I'm using earsonics sm64 with silver poison cable currently. And I wish to upgrade my cable. Given your wide knowledge and expertise, which cable do u all suggest I should go for? I have in mind silver widow and virus cable. However, which one will complement well with my sm64? 

Fyi, I like full body sound( "thick"), details, wide soundstage and depth, vocals clarity, airy and good staging, impactful bass..


----------



## TheLastDevil

stvc said:


> Who you got it from? Jaben?


 
 local distributor.


----------



## canister

thelastdevil said:


> 9 weeks and counting...


 
 I ordered a Silver Poison for my HD800 in June and I am still waiting, though Frank has told me the cable will be shipped in 'next few days'.


----------



## longbowbbs

My HD800 cables took about 6 months..They were worth the wait.


----------



## canister

longbowbbs said:


> My HD800 cables took about 6 months..They were worth the wait.


 
 Thanks! I will be patient!


----------



## deathztm

yeah were told the cables will be shipped this week.. so we shall wait.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Not an exact science, is it?  So is the big issue ordering the material after a cable has been ordered and paid?  Don't get me wrong, I have a Toxic Cable and I love it and appreciate the quality.  Just curious, because I feel it would be helpful if cable websites could be updated with order and completion lead times on their home page that were at least reasonably accurate.  Apparently, that is very difficult to do, and I'm guessing it's because they can't keep a huge, expensive inventory of material on hand and there's lead time with their vendors.  Again, just curious how it works.


----------



## hifimanrookie

fiascogarcia said:


> Not an exact science, is it?  So is the big issue ordering the material after a cable has been ordered and paid?  Don't get me wrong, I have a Toxic Cable and I love it and appreciate the quality.  Just curious, because I feel it would be helpful if cable websites could be updated with order and completion lead times on their home page that were at least reasonably accurate.  Apparently, that is very difficult to do, and I'm guessing it's because they can't keep a huge, expensive inventory of material on hand and there's lead time with their vendors.  Again, just curious how it works.


 

 dear fellow toxicanian..i dont understand how u come to such a conclusion..but i can assure u (u can read it in this thread) the reason for the long leading times (for now..soon they will be normal again) are not about money/stock issues in frank's case as frank posted some pics here a while ago showing he has a surplus of parts to make thousands of cables and that the reasons for the wait, is as he told us...unexpected occasions (family issues etc).
  
 He also said many times (and i experience it myself being a procurement specialist sometimes in need of custommade products from a niche market) that on top of that its also hard to estimate how long hundreds (most custommade) cables take to make, while making sure quality is high...and we all know his high quality is on same high level for cables as bentley is for cars! and thats a cold hard fact...RIGHT GUYS?
 the idea of having the leadtimes on ur site is almost undoable..first u need a person doing that full time..second u have something we call privacy law..u cant just put names on a site because of info..
 so although its a good idee...in real life its almost impossible..and thats why almost no one does it...as far i know in my professional experience only companies who make ready made/standard products who sometimes do that/but only with ur own inlogcodes.
  
 hope i answered ur question now..but as i said..i dont know whether other cable makers have parts problems...some copanies dont have the investment money to do that...as far i can see...frank does!
  
 here are the pics i found showing his stock of parts to make cables he posted a while back.. ..enjoy the pics dudes


----------



## canister

I ordered a tube headphone amp kit  last year from a renowned kit manufacturer based in Washington State, US. In their website, they show the delivery status of each product. It reads something like 'orders through mm/dd shipped'. They have 26 products on offer, and I believe the list is being updated once a week, sometimes more often. It would be great if Frank can show us something similar. I think we all appreciate all the great products from Frank, but in my opinion, customer care is something just as important. Anyway....this is only a thought.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

I am still waiting for my early march order and have been through multiple delivery dates in that time. I doubt I would order anything else from them unless they start giving a reasonable stab at delivery dates in the future. Bottleheads approach was very good in comparison and pragmatic / simple to do, it is all it needs. They don't carry any stock and they achive this so it is not a biggie at all.


----------



## daltonljj

It would be great if there was a regular status update or should I say a plus. But most importantly as long as the sonic quality is good I'm happy but of course also not with ridiculous waiting time. I guess 5-7 weeks isn't that bad. Not that I've tried the cables yet. But considering how most of you guys bother to stay around and wait, it really speaks for itself. Still long before I get mine .... waiting can really be a bitch ... haha

Looking at the workshop and all the parts really makes me wanna try making one for the fun of it. Symptoms of an engineering student... lol


----------



## Paul Graham

I've been waiting since before the summer for a few more cables, But I'm ok with it. 
 I've already had to wait before and was not let down.
 Frank's customer care is excellent, If somethings broken, He will fix it!
 I've spoken to frank quiet a lot earlier this year and as a parent and carer myself, Trying to run a business, Its HARD work!
 Especially when you have unexpected family priorities jump out on you.
  
 Please have some faith in Frank, I assure you as an existing and ( Patiently ) waiting customer Frank WILL deliver.
 Just cut the man a bit of slack and Lets keep this thread to what its meant to be...
  
 An Appreciation Thread!
  
 And yes Rookie, You're RIGHT! lol 
  
 All the best, Paul.


----------



## Shini44

paul graham said:


> I've been waiting since before the summer for a few more cables, But I'm ok with it.
> I've already had to wait before and was not let down.
> Frank's customer care is excellent, If somethings broken, He will fix it!
> I've spoken to frank quiet a lot earlier this year and as a parent and carer myself, Trying to run a business, Its HARD work!
> ...


 
 +1 we all understand and love Frank a lot!!


----------



## fiascogarcia

No doubt Toxic Cables are good cables and very much worth the prices charged.  Trick is to place your order then forget about it.  It's kind of like a second Christmas!


----------



## commtrd

I waited seven months and still don't have the Silver Widow I ordered in May 2013. Frank sent a note that he thought it may ship out in two or three weeks so I may get it this year. I know it will look nice but have no idea if it will enhance the sound quality any or in what ways. That is why I bought it to see for myself if a cable can really make a difference or not. I don't think it will but have an open mind and anyway it will look really nice I am sure. So anyone buying a cable should really be OK with potentially waiting a year to get it. Seriously. I just laugh when someone talks about a 5 to 7 week delivery. But I sent Frank a PM to say "I am waiting patiently and no problem just send it when you can" because I do understand a sole proprietorship operation and that there are times family commands attention. The stock cable works perfectly fine on my LCD3s and didn't need a different cable just wanted to see for myself if the hype about cables was true. I have a bad habit of doing stuff like that... I expect the cable to look awesome and sound exactly like the one I have right now. BUT if it really does sound better to listen to the phones on the new cable I will be happy to report that too. We shall see...


----------



## Austin Morrow

commtrd said:


> I waited seven months and still don't have the Silver Widow I ordered in May 2013. Frank sent a note that he thought it may ship out in two or three weeks so I may get it this year. I know it will look nice but have no idea if it will enhance the sound quality any or in what ways. That is why I bought it to see for myself if a cable can really make a difference or not. I don't think it will but have an open mind and anyway it will look really nice I am sure. So anyone buying a cable should really be OK with potentially waiting a year to get it. Seriously. I just laugh when someone talks about a 5 to 7 week delivery. But I sent Frank a PM to say "I am waiting patiently and no problem just send it when you can" because I do understand a sole proprietorship operation and that there are times family commands attention. The stock cable works perfectly fine on my LCD3s and didn't need a different cable just wanted to see for myself if the hype about cables was true. I have a bad habit of doing stuff like that... I expect the cable to look awesome and sound exactly like the one I have right now. BUT if it really does sound better to listen to the phones on the new cable I will be happy to report that too. We shall see...


 
  
 How do you like the Mjolnir & Gungnir stack with the LCD-3?


----------



## commtrd

Absolutely lovin' the LCD3s with the Schiit stack. (Still just doesn't sound right huh?) Anyway yes after many hundreds of hours of listening I still just love it. I would like to someday try different amp and dac combos but really this amp and dac just work so well with these cans that I just can't justify moving away from these pieces. If anything this equipment just has a synergy that keeps getting better the longer I listen to it. The cans rock hard when called on to do that, they do electronica beautifully, vocals are exemplary, instrumental detail and separation and airiness just wonderful. Pretty good soundstaging... the other day I was listening to Pink Floyd Animals and the dogs were barking way in the background and I swear I heard dogs barking way behind me at least 30 feet away no kidding and it was just surreal then I realized it was the flac recording... Yeah, I can say this equipment is all that. Fully aware there will be snickers from all the hyper-audiophiles as they give a wink and a nod to someone who clearly does not know of what he speaks, but for the rest of us, yes this stuff kicks ***. Really. There you have it, a reco from a schmuck who just listens to music on reasonably good equipment and is perfectly happy. For the price paid can hardly do better than this I think. The LCD3s cost considerably more than the amp and dac together. But all imminently worth the price paid IMHO.
  
 Can't wait to get the Silver Widow cable and see if it really enhances the sound quality for real. Should be soon.


----------



## inter voice

commtrd said:


> I waited seven months and still don't have the Silver Widow I ordered in May 2013. Frank sent a note that he thought it may ship out in two or three weeks so I may get it this year. I know it will look nice but have no idea if it will enhance the sound quality any or in what ways. That is why I bought it to see for myself if a cable can really make a difference or not. I don't think it will but have an open mind and anyway it will look really nice I am sure. So anyone buying a cable should really be OK with potentially waiting a year to get it. Seriously. I just laugh when someone talks about a 5 to 7 week delivery. But I sent Frank a PM to say "I am waiting patiently and no problem just send it when you can" because I do understand a sole proprietorship operation and that there are times family commands attention. The stock cable works perfectly fine on my LCD3s and didn't need a different cable just wanted to see for myself if the hype about cables was true. I have a bad habit of doing stuff like that... I expect the cable to look awesome and sound exactly like the one I have right now. BUT if it really does sound better to listen to the phones on the new cable I will be happy to report that too. We shall see...


 
 You won't regret with Frank's Toxics.  I bough two cables, i.e. Scorpion and Silver Widow last year with long long wait. If they are not good there is no reason why should I order one more Black Widow in May 13 which I am still waiting for its delivery.  Having asked Frank about the delivery status he said it should be out this week. I am happily waiting for the postman to come


----------



## 55dsl

hifimanrookie said:


> dear fellow toxicanian..i dont understand how u come to such a conclusion..but i can assure u (u can read it in this thread) the reason for the long leading times (for now..soon they will be normal again) are not about money/stock issues in frank's case as frank posted some pics here a while ago showing he has a surplus of parts to make thousands of cables and that the reasons for the wait, is as he told us...unexpected occasions (family issues etc).
> 
> He also said many times (and i experience it myself being a procurement specialist sometimes in need of custommade products from a niche market) that on top of that its also hard to estimate how long hundreds (most custommade) cables take to make, while making sure quality is high...and we all know his high quality is on same high level for cables as bentley is for cars! and thats a cold hard fact...RIGHT GUYS?
> the idea of having the leadtimes on ur site is almost undoable..first u need a person doing that full time..second u have something we call privacy law..u cant just put names on a site because of info..
> ...


 
To solve the problem of privacy Frank does not have to put the names for shipments.
 All order has a number
 Just Frank here on the forum put a warning, for example, *"next week I will ship orders ranging from 400 to 500 ".*
 If a user of the forum who has made an order of cables and has a number within this range, will be glad to know that soon will come to his house the cable.
 Sorry for my English translated by google
I am waiting patiently for my beautifull cable


----------



## inter voice

I am looking forward to seeing another photo from Frank on the 2nd batch of cables that he will send out this week.  I hope I can find my BW in that photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is supposed to be in this batch.


----------



## snowmonkey

I accidentally destroyed my headphone cable in an entanglement with a taxi seatbelt one evening not so long ago.
  
 I decided to get a cable upgrade over an OEM in replacement, since I have just bought a pocket DAC/amp in an effort to drag my mobile audio experience towards something approaching that of the sound system in the house.
  
 I'd chosen a braided pure silver Toxic cable, but thought it best to email him and request a delivery schedule since I needed to get a cable quickly due to imminent work travel commitments. He responded that there was a long wait for pure silver, however, he had an SPC cable in stock and ready for dispatch.
  
 So I sent him the cash and duly received the cable a few days after payment. My experiences with Frank have thus been positive and I am happy to have done business with him.


----------



## longbowbbs

Keep it away from seat belts!


----------



## bIack

Hello everyone. My name is Black and I am inToxicated. I have the Scorpion and the Silver Widow - IEM cables. They sound great. I am now looking for the next "toxin" - a cable for my newly acquired LCD 3. Now I know that the Silver Widow is the preferred answer but I am afraid it will open the sound too much. Which other options would you recommend? Black Widow? Virus? Venom? 
  
 I am not a basshead but I like a full sound. Airy but with a powerful low frequency and beautiful mids.
  
 Need help and advice from my fellow toxic cable addicts.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

biack said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Black and I am inToxicated. I have the Scorpion and the Silver Widow - IEM cables. They sound great. I am now looking for the next "toxin" - a cable for my newly acquired LCD 3. Now I know that the Silver Widow is the preferred answer but I am afraid it will open the sound too much. Which other options would you recommend? Black Widow? Virus? Venom?
> 
> I am not a basshead but I like a full sound. Airy but with a powerful low frequency and beautiful mids.
> 
> Need help and advice from my fellow toxic cable addicts.


 

 I'd say Black Widow, 22awg 4 wires per channel. Looks and sounds beatiful.


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> I'd say Black Widow, 22awg 4 wires per channel. Looks and sounds beatiful.


 
 i agree...go for the black widow...but with 8wires, as i have now...the sound gets more powerfull to my ears compared to the 4wired version (i had a 4wire version also)...as if ur amp is stronger....channel seperation is also better..but that can also be because i went from single ended to dual mono (1 cable per channel) balanced cable...


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

hifimanrookie said:


> i agree...go for the black widow...but with 8wires, as i have now...the sound gets more powerfull to my ears compared to the 4wired version (i had a 4wire version also)...as if ur amp is stronger....channel seperation is also better..but that can also be because i went from single ended to dual mono (1 cable per channel) balanced cable...


 
 Channel separation is likely due to going balanced  he wants a full sound with powerful lows and beautiful mids, and that's why I recommend 8 wires. But yes, 4 would also do the job very well.


----------



## bIack

amanand88keys said:


> Channel separation is likely due to going balanced  he wants a full sound with powerful lows and beautiful mids, and that's why I recommend 8 wires. But yes, 4 would also do the job very well.


 
  
  


hifimanrookie said:


> i agree...go for the black widow...but with 8wires, as i have now...the sound gets more powerfull to my ears compared to the 4wired version (i had a 4wire version also)...as if ur amp is stronger....channel seperation is also better..but that can also be because i went from single ended to dual mono (1 cable per channel) balanced cable...


 
  
 Fraaaaaaaaaanck !!! )) We need to speak about my "widow". Get it?! "Black" Widow!


----------



## bIack

hifimanrookie said:


> i agree...go for the black widow...but with 8wires, as i have now...the sound gets more powerfull to my ears compared to the 4wired version (i had a 4wire version also)...as if ur amp is stronger....channel seperation is also better..but that can also be because i went from single ended to dual mono (1 cable per channel) balanced cable...


 
  
 ...do you have 8 wires per channel?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

biack said:


> ...do you have 8 wires per channel?


 

 I guess it's 4 per channel. 8 wires of 22awg would be very thick and hardly fit into the connector, and be clearly more expensive.


----------



## stvc

amanand88keys said:


> Channel separation is likely due to going balanced  he wants a full sound with powerful lows and beautiful mids, and that's why I recommend 8 wires. But yes, 4 would also do the job very well.


 Why 8 wire make better?


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> I guess it's 4 per channel. 8 wires of 22awg would be very thick and hardly fit into the connector, and be clearly more expensive.



To be honest i dont know..both cables for both channels are pretty heavy..and frank told me he never made such a thick cable before...i was first one... Its really thick..they almost dont fit in the hifiman connectors! So i dont know..what i do know is that i cant imagine any cable sounding better with a hifiman phone..as i already have the most livelike sound to my ears..and some others who listened to my rig.. And its affordable..okay i mean the 4wire single ended one cable version..mine is a bit less affordable..but still..compared to a SW 4wire version..a good deal 
But i have to be honest..i dont care how many wires is inside my cable..,for me the bliss it gives me when listening is what matters..


----------



## bIack

hifimanrookie said:


> To be honest i dont know..both cables for both channels are pretty heavy..and frank told me he never made such a thick cable before...i was first one... Its really thick..they almost dont fit in the hifiman connectors! So i dont know..what i do know is that i cant imagine any cable sounding better with a hifiman phone..as i already have the most livelike sound to my ears..and some others who listened to my rig.. And its affordable..okay i mean the 4wire single ended one cable version..mine is a bit less affordable..but still..compared to a SW 4wire version..a good deal
> But i have to be honest..i dont care how many wires is inside my cable..,for me the bliss it gives me when listening is what matters..




It would be good to know - Frank, could you help us? What cable does rookie have?


----------



## bIack

And by the way, no Toxic Black Friday?:rolleyes:


----------



## smial1966

Black Friday is an American concept and Frank is British. Regardless of the international nature of his customer base, surely you don't expect him to observe every nations post holiday retail idiosyncrasies?!?


----------



## citraian

We have Black Friday even in Romania and I'm sure you have it in UK so his question still stands


----------



## Toxic Cables

Some more cables.
  
 All cables are now ready, little more then half still need bagging, including all the Widow, Virus and new Poison, so i will pick them up from the workshop today and test and bag them. Over the weekend i will pack all the orders and they will ship Monday. I just have a few 10ft cable orders that i still need to put the jack plugs on.
  
 Adapters will be made over Monday/Tuesday, so those with adapters in their order, will have those shipped Wednesday.
  
 Here are the cables i have bagged so far.  The first picture shows some of the cables that shipped last week and posted this picture earlier in the week. No cables pictured twice.


----------



## Toxic Cables

if going for the BW, the 4 wire is fine. 8 wire of the 22AWG might be overkill and will cost considerably more.
  
 The BW is also awailable in 26AWG with clear PE insulation and 24AWG with cotton sleeving and also in my custom French Silk sleeve.
  
 Unfortunately, i do not participate in Black Friday. Other then at Apple stores, i have never heard of BF in the UK.


----------



## stvc

Godness, it take your another day just to put them to pack them for shipment.


----------



## inter voice

It seems my BW is not in the photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I ordered a 6ft BW for HD800 with Oyaide plug but most of the cables shown are not fitted with Oyaide plugs.  Hope my cable is there and I have just overlooked it


----------



## smial1966

As Frank said, a few American owned UK retailers offer Black Friday discounts, but generally this phenomena is not observed here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


citraian said:


> We have Black Friday even in Romania and I'm sure you have it in UK so his question still stands


----------



## alvin sawdust

It's a song by Steely Dan as far as I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

alvin sawdust said:


> It's a song by Steely Dan as far as I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## walakalulu

Give Frank a break - he sells his cables cheap enough as it is. Black Friday is about in the UK, mainly Amazon.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

walakalulu said:


> Give Frank a break - he sells his cables cheap enough as it is. Black Friday is about in the UK, mainly Amazon.


 

 That is probably because Amazon is an international, U.S. based company. Black Friday is an american thing.
 And yes, I agree wholeheartedly that Franks cables are anything but expensive considering the quality of material and craftmanship that goes into them.


----------



## techmonk

I've been waiting for 4 months...when will i get my cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

inter voice said:


> It seems my BW is not in the photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yours is at the workshop and it is done, i will be picking it up this after noon.
  
  
 Yes, one of the reasons you never see me offering a sale on my cables, is because my margins are extremely low, especially now with more staff, a dedicated workshop and sponsorship.  I also only buy the best when it comes to my wires/materials, not look for the cheapest.
  
 So it's very unlikely you will often see me offering sales on my cables.  Maybe i should start pricing the cables higher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hopefully, during Christmas, i will offer discounts on some Audio GD gear and headphones as i need to make some space and i have too much of these.


----------



## negura

smial1966 said:


> As Frank said, a few American owned UK retailers offer Black Friday discounts, but generally this phenomena is not observed here.


 
  
 It's just generally tat and poor selling crap that goes on these sales anyway. Clearly not the case and exactly the opposite with Frank's goods.
  
 But that said:
 UK:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2515454/Black-Friday-frenzy-shoppers-fight-Britains-best-discounted-deals.html
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-25150109
 USA:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/10482820/Black-Friday-fights-break-out-as-shopping-hysteria-takes-hold.html
  
 And no I don't think it's a good thing either. )


----------



## bIack

negura said:


> It's just generally tat and poor selling crap that goes on these sales anyway. Clearly not the case and exactly the opposite with Frank's goods.
> 
> But that said:
> UK:
> ...




I can tell you that for Romanian Black Friday you can buy a Burson Conductor with €1200 instead of €1900

That I would qualify as a good thing 

... If I had't have bought it last year full price


----------



## smial1966

negura,

Thanks for the info. 

Yea gods! Yet more reason to avoid high street 'sales' of any description. :rolleyes:




negura said:


> It's just generally tat and poor selling crap that goes on these sales anyway. Clearly not the case and exactly the opposite with Frank's goods.
> 
> But that said:
> UK:
> ...


----------



## inter voice

toxic cables said:


> Yours is at the workshop and it is done, i will be picking it up this after noon.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, during Christmas, i will offer discounts on some Audio GD gear and headphones as i need to make some space and i have too much of these.


 
 Thanks Frank for remembering my cable.  Very much appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Looking forward to receiving it.
  
 I also bought parts from Audio GD for my DIY project and I noticed they made very impressive headphone amplifiers and DACs. This is the first time I was given to know you have kept some of Audio GD products but where can I find the details ??  It seems they are not listed in your web site


----------



## negura

biack said:


>


 
  
 It looks like it is out of stock and you should check what happens if you want to order one for the reduced price. You might be surprised.
  
 I have to agree with the other guys. Sales on non-tat audio products aren't really observed in the UK. But I think this is already outside the topic here, so this is the last I've said on this subject.


----------



## chubbyroaster

Just want to share my new arrived baby and they look good and sound fabulous, thanks Frank!


----------



## bIack

negura said:


> It looks like it is out of stock and you should check what happens if you want to order one for the reduced price. You might be surprised.
> 
> I have to agree with the other guys. Sales on non-tat audio products aren't really observed in the UK. But I think this is already outside the topic here, so this is the last I've said on this subject.




I already ordered a Timekeeper with the same discount. And I wasn't surprised. While they do not have it in stock, my order stands and I will receive it/pay for it when it arrives in Romania. It is already ordered and expected to arrive. Yeeey for Black Friday! 

On topic - I will need some cables to "tie" the Timekeeper to the preamp outputs of the Conductor. Can someone guess the brand?


----------



## Nic Rhodes

I received my balanced silver Senn 800 cable  yesterday with balanced adapter, ordered on 8 march but busy testing the amazing Vali now.


----------



## commtrd

As promised here is a quick initial bit of feedback on the Silver Widow I just received...
  
 In a word, WOW. I must admit to the possibility of being a bit close-minded? In regards to whether or not a cable can actually make a difference and I [was] just adamant that it could not be so. Well how about a metaphorical slap in the face? I find myself somewhat humbled.
  
 With the LCD3 driven by Mjolnir/Gungnir and FLAC from JRiver Media via USB transfer I now have the means to fully escape this world minus the debilitating influence of substance abuse!  ;0)   Really just an understated beautiful work of art it is. I am well and fully blown away.
  
*Really astounding increase in resolution and airiness of the soundstage. Micro-precision instrumental placement. Detail rendering and clarity to die for.* I can honestly say that if an enthusiast has the LCD3 and the Schiit stack that YOU OWE IT TO YOURSELF TO PICK UP ONE OF THESE SILVER WIDOWS! Just do it.
  
 Regards
  
 Keith


----------



## longbowbbs

commtrd said:


> As promised here is a quick initial bit of feedback on the Silver Widow I just received...
> 
> In a word, WOW. I must admit to the possibility of being a bit close-minded? In regards to whether or not a cable can actually make a difference and I [was] just adamant that it could not be so. Well how about a metaphorical slap in the face? I find myself somewhat humbled.
> 
> ...


 
 Why is the wait worth it?...This is why....


----------



## stvc

Thank you Frank, Just received my Silver Widows IC from Toxic cable for my RWAK120-B TRRS to RS-71B Balance. I understood that the Right angle TRRS only available with plastic but Frank are reluctant to make his cable with plastic quality thus he mod one for me, i don't know how but he did it. My RWAK120-B will ship out today thus no full config picture, the cable length is 131mm, the length was set by me , would like it be slightly shorter maybe by 10mmm, gotta measure a accurate length when my RWAK120-B reach me next few day. Maybe order another one with Picolino .  Can't wait to get my Roxanne cable to balance, hope you can get the connector as soon as possible.


----------



## deathztm

still waiting for my silver widow  even though its supposed to be shipped by the week before


----------



## KimChee

I haven't followed this thread for a while, what's the current wait time?


----------



## Shini44

kimchee said:


> I haven't followed this thread for a while, what's the current wait time?


 
 ordered Silver Widow for my CIEM like two weeks ago, and was told the waiting time is 5-6 weeks, hope it wont exceed that


----------



## Mooses9

nice interconnect


----------



## singleended58

shini44 said:


> ordered Silver Widow for my CIEM like two weeks ago, and was told the waiting time is 5-6 weeks, hope it wont exceed that




I have been told by Frank when I ordered my IEM SW. My cable will be delivered around the 2nd week of February 2014.


----------



## singleended58

singleended58 said:


> I have been told by Frank when I ordered my IEM SW. My cable will be delivered around the 2nd week of February 2014.




Sorry, it is January 2014 not February.


----------



## maguire

Yes the wait time calls for some patience.... But once the SW arrives everything will be completely forgotten.
 You wont be able to wipe those stupid grins off ya faces.......


----------



## som4ew

> Yes the wait time calls for some patience.... But once the SW arrives everything will be completely forgotten.
> You wont be able to wipe those stupid grins off ya faces.......


 
 +1


----------



## SMBuscemi

I got my Silver Poison cables for my HE-500s and I'm breaking it in now. Also received the virus mini-to-mini 1/8th interconnect too (gold plated). Looks like Christmas came early!
  
 Will be posting pics and discussing later.


----------



## ibbreezy

Eagerly awaiting my SW, which should be sent out this week. Hoping it impresses enough that I will get one for my IEMs.


----------



## daltonljj

ibbreezy said:


> Eagerly awaiting my SW, which should be sent out this week. Hoping it impresses enough that I will get one for my IEMs.


 
  
 Sweet ... haha I won't get to enjoy mine anytime soon .... haha still got at least another 4 weeks before it gets shipped out .. haha totally can't wait though ... haha


----------



## feverfive

Can anyone advise what headphone cables made by Toxic would be the equivalent of Moon Audio's Silver Dragon V3?  I just got a pair of Shure SRH1540, and would like a 4' - 5' silver cable using the Shure MMCX connectors (singel-ended termination, 3.5mm).  Unfortunately, Drew advises the specs I want won't be available until February at the earliest, so I'm looking for an alternative & thought of Toxic Cables.


----------



## inter voice

After about 6 months waiting my Black Widow (BW) has eventually arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 .  Thank you Frank.
  
 I have posted a few photos of this new BW for readers reference.  You may have noticed that Frank has used black heatshrinks on the jack and the connectors.  I think mine is the first batch of BW having its new look.  TBH I like this new look very much as the black heatshrink matches very nicely with the cable's name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In one of the photos I have also shown my Silver Widow (SW) that I am presently using for my HD800.  As I have bought a pair of LCD3 I will send this SW back to Frank for re-termination later. 
  
 The workmanship of the BW is second to none and Frank has consistently maintained his product quality.  I have been using my SW for a year and there is no tear and wear at all and still looks like new.
  
 As to the sound quality I have not yet compared it with my SW and Scorpion but I will post my review after 100 hrs of burning in.
  
 My last comment to those who are still waiting for their cables, please don't complaint and please wait patiently as Frank will not let you down. I can only say the waiting is worthwhile when you have received your cables.  Thank you again Frank for the wonderful work.


----------



## lin0003

Wow, can't wait for my BW IEM cable!


----------



## inter voice

Until now I have burnt in the BW for about 10 hrs and to satisfy my curiosity I make a quick comparison of the BW with my 18 AWG Scorpion.
  
 I ran through a few of my favourite CDs and compared the SQ from both the BW and the Scorpion. THB I have difficulties to distinguish which cable is better than the other after listening carefully to my favourite CDs. The two cables almost perform exactly the same, however it appears to my ears that the BW has a very slight edge better in the atmosphere but that might only be my feeling.  I will continue to run in the BW and will then perform another detailed comparison track by track.  
  
  

  

  
 Hope you can agree with me that the black heatshrink on the connectors look better


----------



## inter voice

Well, after burning in the BW for another 5-6 hours I carried out another detailed comparison with the Scorpion.  This time I pay more attention to the details of each track and can confirm that I have spotted some differences in SQ between the two cables.
  
 The BW has marginally more extended high frequencies than the Scorpion while the Scorpion has marginally more low frequencies than the BW.  I am talking here about just very minor differences and if I have not listened to the two cables side by side there is no way I can hear any differences at all. 
  
 It appears to me that the whole frequency spectrum of the BW has moved up by an order of tenths of Hz over the Scorpion thus making the two cables have slightly different characteristics. I believe this could have been caused by the slight differences in the cable's impedance.  I have to stress that if I was not comparing them side by side there is no way I can tell the minor differences.  In general terms the BW and the Scorpion perform almost the same.
  
 With the above findings IMHO, relatively speaking, the SW should be more suitable for jazz and classical music while Scorpion should perform better on vocals.  I can conclude that relatively Scorpion's SQ is more tube like. Personally I like BW a bit more but my wife prefers the Scorpion.
  
 I don't have the time to compare the BW with the SW but from my previous comparison of SW with the Scorpion in post number #4217 (http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/4215#post_9632589) the conclusion still holds.


----------



## angelsblood

inter voice said:


> Well, after burning in the BW for another 5-6 hours I carried out another detailed comparison with the Scorpion.  This time I pay more attention to the details of each track and can confirm that I have spotted some differences in SQ between the two cables.
> 
> The BW has marginally more extended high frequencies than the Scorpion while the Scorpion has marginally more low frequencies than the BW.  I am talking here about just very minor differences and if I have not listened to the two cables side by side there is no way I can hear any differences at all.
> 
> ...


 
  
 thanks for your comparison! was a very nice read, i think the scorpion is for me. True that most people won't be able to compare like you, with two hd 800 side by side !!!


----------



## hifimanrookie

inter voice said:


> Well, after burning in the BW for another 5-6 hours I carried out another detailed comparison with the Scorpion.  This time I pay more attention to the details of each track and can confirm that I have spotted some differences in SQ between the two cables.
> 
> The BW has marginally more extended high frequencies than the Scorpion while the Scorpion has marginally more low frequencies than the BW.  I am talking here about just very minor differences and if I have not listened to the two cables side by side there is no way I can hear any differences at all.
> 
> ...



Burn the bw for at least 100hours and u will see the difference gets bigger and more noticable..15hours is to short to compare it to ur already burned in scorpion..as i have a bw and the bass goes deeeeeeppp and hits hard... But i have to say its completely balanced and has 8wires in it...that will help a bit i guess..


----------



## angelsblood

hifimanrookie said:


> Burn the bw for at least 100hours and u will see the difference gets bigger and more noticable..15hours is to short to compare it to ur already burned in scorpion..as i have a bw and the bass goes deeeeeeppp and hits hard... But i have to say its completely balanced and has 8wires in it...that will help a bit i guess..


 
  
 Didn't Frank say 8 wire is overkill? I was very close in getting the 8 wire bw, but ended up selling my HE 500. Now I want a cable for my LCD 2, weirdly I find it bright and want some toxic copper to tame it ; )
  
 What about a 8 wire scorpion :S


----------



## hifimanrookie

angelsblood said:


> Didn't Frank say 8 wire is overkill? I was very close in getting the 8 wire bw, but ended up selling my HE 500. Now I want a cable for my LCD 2, weirdly I find it bright and want some toxic copper to tame it ; )
> 
> What about a 8 wire scorpion :S



He said it in a light of if u are on a budget and Dont have higher end stuff..its overkill to get a such a more expensive 8wire version compared to the regular bw.....but if u want the best copper cable he can make (except the copper venom) the 8wire bw is the way to go..its not darksounding as most of the copper cables..... For me going from 4wire single ended to 8wire balanced bw made a substantial difference in better soundstage, details and bass on my modified 337...
Ps..the brightness maybe comes from ur amp?


----------



## angelsblood

hifimanrookie said:


> He said it in a light of if u are on a budget and Dont have higher end stuff..its overkill to get a such a more expensive 8wire version compared to the regular bw.....but if u want the best copper cable he can make (except the copper venom) the 8wire bw is the way to go..its not darksounding as most of the copper cables..... For me going from 4wire single ended to 8wire balanced bw made a substantial difference in better soundstage, details and bass on my modified 337...
> Ps..the brightness maybe comes from ur amp?


 
  
 I'm using the Soloist with the LCD 2, haven't used any other amp with it so wouldn't know! But it might be just me with my extra-sensitivity to high's XD
  
 Would you say the 4 wire to 8 wire is substantial enough to justify the price difference?


----------



## hifimanrookie

angelsblood said:


> I'm using the Soloist with the LCD 2, haven't used any other amp with it so wouldn't know! But it might be just me with my extra-sensitivity to high's XD
> 
> Would you say the 4 wire to 8 wire is substantial enough to justify the price difference?



In ur case i wouldnt know..i only heard the soloist with the he500 and didnt like the sound to much....it was a bit harsch and cold..bass was good though..so i am guessing thats what ur experiencing now also..and in that light i dont know if going from 4wire to 8wire would help u..as with me treble extension was around the same with the 4wire version and 8wire version..
Maybe u can try another amp if u want a warmer sound? A violectric v200 goes perfectly with a lcd2 v.2 i found out myself...and its a bit warmer then the solist..and u find them reguraly popping up in the confidentials here on headfi as second hand... Maybe a tip for u?

Or u can try a warmer sounding dac? Tube based (or a preamp option like a bottlehead quicky?) maybe?


----------



## polton

hello,
 i get some trouble with toxic cables.
 i have oredered one westone 4R IEM with angle jack all on 30 spetembre more than 8 weeks ago and frank donghi doesn't reply to my emails since 9 novembre....... in did not see it coming.
 i only wanted to know if it has been done and send ( if it's the case nothing arrived) or if i need to wait for it a little more.i want some informations please


----------



## inter voice

Right.  Burning in for 100 hrs is my target.  But I cannot resist carrying out a comparison to see the differences and let folks know the outcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I am sure the bass department of the BW should improve after 100 hrs burning in.


----------



## hifimanrookie

polton said:


> hello,
> i get some trouble with toxic cables.
> i have oredered one westone 4R IEM with angle jack all on 30 spetembre more than 8 weeks ago and frank donghi doesn't reply to my emails since 9 novembre....... in did not see it coming.
> i only wanted to know if it has been done and send ( if it's the case nothing arrived) or if i need to wait for it a little more.i want some informations please



Thats weird..try to pm him here!! Am sure something goes wrong with ur mail or something... Pm him and put 'waiting for my ordered cable' in the subject. Maybe that helps. Good luck


----------



## polton

hifimanrookie said:


> Thats weird..try to pm him here!! Am sure something goes wrong with ur mail or something... Pm him and put 'waiting for my ordered cable' in the subject. Maybe that helps. Good luck


 
 done
 will see...


----------



## inter voice

In the past two years I did not have communication problem with Frank.  If you PM him normally one can get a reply in a week's time as Frank is always busy in making cables and will only check mails once or twice in a week


----------



## intergalaxia

A really nice review on SW,BW and Scorpion.  Thanks.
 It's a pleasure to read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## Marutks

I got my LCD2 cable today.   I'm very happy with it.   Audible improvement over stock cable.
 I wonder if I should get another cable for my IEM.   Which cable would be best for shure se846 ?


----------



## lin0003

Maybe the Silver Widow?


----------



## polton

hifimanrookie said:


> Thats weird..try to pm him here!! Am sure something goes wrong with ur mail or something... Pm him and put 'waiting for my ordered cable' in the subject. Maybe that helps. Good luck


 
 it has helped thank you
 the man is just busy 
 my cable is not created, i prefer that than lost by rhe post


----------



## AcademicBarzo

Well, finally received my first cable from a Frank on Friday 6th December 2013. Ordered 9th May 2013. I ordered a sheathed Viper (8ft) for my Senn HD650s, but Frank offered a free upgrade to the same length White Widow, due to the delay in the order. Great customer service. 

Well, initial impressions were very good. Cable looked beautifully made, as expected. However, looks are only part of the equation, but one can tell immediately on sight the craftsmanship and care that went into producing this product. So, hooked it up to my Senns, Burson Soloist SL and Cyrus setup, and left it to run in for a day or so.

How does it sound? Stunning. Simply stunning. It has opened up the sound of my Senns, without adding brightness or artificial sheen, and maintaining a strong bass presence (and the characteristic 650 warmth in the upper mids). Really did not expect this much of an improvement in the sound. Money well spent and well worth the wait. You deserve to be so busy, Frank. Chalk this down to another satisfied customer. Next upgrade, there's only one cable name I'll be considering. Simply superb. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hifimanrookie

academicbarzo said:


> Well, finally received my first cable from a Frank on Friday 6th December 2013. Ordered 9th May 2013. I ordered a sheathed Viper (8ft) for my Senn HD650s, but Frank offered a free upgrade to the same length White Widow, due to the delay in the order. Great customer service.
> 
> Well, initial impressions were very good. Cable looked beautifully made, as expected. However, looks are only part of the equation, but one can tell immediately on sight the craftsmanship and care that went into producing this product. So, hooked it up to my Senns, Burson Soloist SL and Cyrus setup, and left it to run in for a day or so.
> 
> ...





academicbarzo said:


> Well, finally received my first cable from a Frank on Friday 6th December 2013. Ordered 9th May 2013. I ordered a sheathed Viper (8ft) for my Senn HD650s, but Frank offered a free upgrade to the same length White Widow, due to the delay in the order. Great customer service.
> 
> Well, initial impressions were very good. Cable looked beautifully made, as expected. However, looks are only part of the equation, but one can tell immediately on sight the craftsmanship and care that went into producing this product. So, hooked it up to my Senns, Burson Soloist SL and Cyrus setup, and left it to run in for a day or so.
> 
> ...




Yep yep..thats all frank...helping u out..he knows its hard for us to wait..and we all know he cant help it..its US who makes the delivery times soooo long...as we are with so many..and he is with so little..lolz
But upgrading ur cable to one of his better cables is something only he does....NOT ONE OTHER CABLEMAKER will do that..no matter how long u wait... This is something we all have to remember... He does his best to help us... And if he thinks iphe cant make up to our high expectiins (and his proud!) he upgrades ur cable or does something else that u wont expect..on HIS cost..yes..thats frank..and its only honest to make a point of it... NO OTHER cable making will do that..as it will cost them...just as it costs frank..but he finds us important..his customers..and it hurts him that we are not happy when we have to wait months and not able to help us...so he does it this way..well done frank! But i didnt expected otherwise from u..i just saw ur german customers also got their cables and they are extatic!! They all say it was worth the wait..just as barzo just mentioned... And i agree..my next (probably endgame cable) will be made by frank again..no matter how long i have to wait for it..as i know what i am waiting for..as u guys also know who has one of his snakes in ur system just wanted to express this...


----------



## Hellenback

cogsand gears said:


> Before the rectangular aluminium splitters, and after the big round ones, Frank was using the carbon fibre tubes for a short time as Y splitters.


 

 That's the one I have. I actually prefer the look of it as it's very small, light and blends in with the cable. I was just wondering why the switch to the larger metal ones but maybe they're not as big as they appear.


----------



## Hellenback

When I look at the size of the wire that runs to the Sennheiser capsule/driver it is very difficult to comprehend why any good copper/silver/silver&gold cable with little to no resistance would sound much different than a cable with more wires. I do believe and have heard for myself the differences between cables made with different materials/quality of construction. Once the signal is passed cleanly and completely to the hair sized driver wire, why would four more wires of the same material in the cable leading up to it make a SQ difference?


----------



## cogsand gears

hellenback said:


> That's the one I have. I actually prefer the look of it as it's very small, light and blends in with the cable. I was just wondering why the switch to the larger metal ones but maybe they're not as big as they appear.


 
 There not so large, and very light. Not sure why Frank changed. A bit more bespoke and refined perhaps? Something custom made rather than 'off the shelf' is a bit more special I suppose. The new ones are lovely looking and feeling splitters.


----------



## preproman

@Frank
  
 You think you will be able to provide a hardwire service with you cables in the near future?


----------



## negura

Wrong Frank link.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

preproman said:


> @Frank
> 
> You think you will be able to provide a hardwire service with you cables in the near future?


 

 I think he already does hardwiring. When I ordered the 8 wire Black Widow he had an order to hardwire a Grado headphone with that cable. And that was months ago!


----------



## preproman

So does he hardwire HD800s as well?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

preproman said:


> So does he hardwire HD800s as well?


 

 Ask him, how would I know?


----------



## ibbreezy

I got my Silver Widow on Saturday, and have to concur with the views about built quality. 
  
 I'm not very good with all these terms, but from what other people have said about them, I most agree on the heightened treble presence and the details. I had initially thought the bass was lacking, but after swapping back to the stock cable I dismissed this.  
  
 The overall package impressed enough that I am going get an IEM version.


----------



## Shini44

2-3 weeks and i will get my toxic cable silver widow for IEM @_@ hard to wait


----------



## achl354

shini44 said:


> 2-3 weeks and i will get my toxic cable silver widow for IEM @_@ hard to wait




Oh nice!
When did i place ur order?
i am also expecting mine but should be a while before getting it


----------



## Shini44

achl354 said:


> Oh nice!
> When did i place ur order?
> i am also expecting mine but should be a while before getting it


 
 like 3 weeks ago, hard to wait


----------



## achl354

shini44 said:


> like 3 weeks ago, hard to wait


 
  
 i think ordering the silver widow was a good choice
  
 after trying the uber, whiplash twag v3, v3 hybrid, piccolino, it would be interesting to see where it fits


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank you have a pm mate


----------



## Paul Graham

Whoop Whoop...
 By two weeks I shall have my 
 Balanced iBasso to Single ended White Widow adaptor 
 & My new Balanced Viper for my IE8's! Not sure which Viper lol as Frank hasn't returned my last pm yet 
 But I cant wait, The IE8's sound really really sweet with the PB2 "Pelican" single ended ( I cant make a big enough point of how good they sound with this amp ) So I know they are going to blow my socks off in balanced mode.  
 Nice little present in time for christmas!!!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Deleted post.. As promised


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

hifimanrookie said:


> Frank..u have important mail concerning my cable and its XLR connectors..it has to do with my new amp..pls reply..thanks!!


 

 Rookie, I like you a lot and you are one of the most prolific members on this thread... but don't you think these posts are kinda pointless? I'm under the impression that the whole tread is packed with posts that go like "Frank you have PM/ mail / smoke sign / carrier pidgeon, it's about yx !"
 Maybe I'm a bit of a pain in the a** now, but WHAT'S THE POINT? It's like sending someone a text message on their mobile phone, then calling the person to say "Hey, I sent you a message."


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> Rookie, I like you a lot and you are one of the most prolific members on this thread... but don't you think these posts are kinda pointless? I'm under the impression that the whole tread is packed with posts that go like "Frank you have PM/ mail / smoke sign / carrier pidgeon, it's about yx !"
> Maybe I'm a bit of a pain in the a** now, but WHAT'S THE POINT? It's like sending someone a text message on their mobile phone, then calling the person to say "Hey, I sent you a message."



I totally agree with u....but this matter is very urgent..my amp is being built right now and i dont want to delay it because of the question the builder asked me to ask frank (that guy is another perfectionist!).... I wouldnt do it otherwise..i agree with u my friend that its happening to much...am just a bit in a corner now as i am already waiting for my amp since june this year...and because frank is so busy it sometimes takes time for him to reply..and i dont wanna delay it even more now he started to built it..so my apologies to everyone for this....i will delete the post as soon frank replies


----------



## longbowbbs

....."I am sorry, Frank is on Vacation and will be returning..kinda shortly.....A couple of weeks....maybe... Please leave a message."


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> ....."I am sorry, Frank is on Vacation and will be returning..kinda shortly.....A couple of weeks....maybe... Please leave a message."
> 
> :evil:



I'll kill ya! Or I'll grab a shaver and shave all ur fur..and then hide ur favorite playball for a while... As punishment! :veryevil:


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > ....."I am sorry, Frank is on Vacation and will be returning..kinda shortly.....A couple of weeks....maybe... Please leave a message."
> ...


 
 Ahem..."Don't shoot (or shave) the messenger..."


----------



## Shini44

btw guys about the silver widow cable, is it a 6 or 7 N? and is it OCC OR UPOCC or what so ever does they call it, waiting  for mine but wanted to know the spec so i able to describe it at least


----------



## DarknightDK

SW is purely a silver cable mixed with some elements of gold content. So it is not OCC or UPOCC as those are terms used to describe the purity of the copper cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

shini44 said:


> btw guys about the silver widow cable, is it a 6 or 7 N? and is it OCC OR UPOCC or what so ever does they call it, waiting  for mine but wanted to know the spec so i able to describe it at least


 
 OCC and UPOCC are the same, just that some call it OCC, while others UPOCC. All my wires are OCC and Cryo treated, including the SW.


----------



## Toxic Cables

darknightdk said:


> SW is purely a silver cable mixed with some elements of gold content. So it is not OCC or UPOCC as those are terms used to describe the purity of the copper cable.


 
 It actually has nothing to do with purity. A quick Google search can bring up all the details.


----------



## lin0003

Frank you have PM.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

darknightdk said:


> SW is purely a silver cable mixed with some elements of gold content.* So it is not OCC or UPOCC as those are terms used to describe the purity of the copper cable.*


 
 That's some misinformation! OCC means Ohno Continous Cast, a technology with which very long crystals (compared to other ways of production) can be made. As Frank said, a quick search will bring you all the information you need.


----------



## DarknightDK

Yeah was my bad. Somehow I read it as OFC!


----------



## noobzpro

Hey Frank, dropped you a PM.


----------



## inter voice

In additional to my two Senn. HD800s I have just bought a pair of Audeze LCD-X during my holiday outside UK.  I will bring it back home after X'mas and I will compare it with my HD800 when I have the time.
  
 You may wish to know that I will send my SW cable for my HD800 back to Frank for re-termination to LCD-X after X'mas when I return to UK at the end of the month. Actually arrangement had already been made with Frank for the re-termination work.  I hope SW works nicely with LCD-X, with fingers crossed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I will post my opinion of the SW with LCD-X when I have finished the audition. 
  
 Some photos of the newly launched Audeze LCD-X were uploaded here for folks' reference.
 The headphone is made of gun metal and no more wood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I found the overall weight is not too heavy and is quite comfortable to wear.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Awesome. Looking forward to your thoughts on the X, i just love the Audez'e cans.
  

  
 He looks so cute in this picture that my son took, don't he


----------



## Toxic Cables

Would anyone be interested in a HD800 Poison, it's made with the new Poison wire and is single ended. The sleeve has a few scuffs on it that are barely noticible unless you are actually looking for it very carefully. The first batch came with the Viper logo on them by mistake, so i made this sample cable and rubbed off the logo, causing the scuffs.  I can knock £40 which is over $60 off the standard price just to cover my costs.
  
 PM me with header "Scuffed HD800" and the first PM i get, get's the cable. Cable is 6ft. I will even throw in half price shipping. 
  
 Please note, all the ordered Poison cables do go out with the correct logo, as i received another batch soon after.


----------



## KimChee

What's the difference with the new poison wire?


----------



## Toxic Cables

kimchee said:


> What's the difference with the new poison wire?


 
 Both use the exact same wire, the only difference with the new version, is that they can request the new version with the silver sleeve, which does also have 2 extra layers of shielding conpared to the non sleeved version. Other then that and looks, there is no diference in the actual wire.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Would anyone be interested in a HD800 Poison, it's made with the new Poison wire and is single ended. The sleeve has a few scuffs on it that are barely noticible. The first batch came with the Viper logo on them by mistake, so i made this sample cable and rubbed off the logo, causing the scuffs.  I can knock £40 which is over $60 off the standard price just to cover my costs.
> 
> PM me with header "Scuffed HD800" and the first PM i get, get's the cable. Cable is 6ft. I will even throw in half price shipping.
> 
> Please note, all the ordered Poison cables do go out with the correct logo, as i received another batch soon after.



Good deal..get it while u can if ur looking for a good cable fast !!!! Pity i dont have a hd800.. Well..i am headphoneless altogether to be honest at this moment..my he500 jergulor is sold and my mmx300 has a broken cable! Poor me!!


----------



## KimChee

I know everyone's into their black/silver widows now, but I'm still amazed at what the Silver Poison does for my JH16.  I picked one up about a week ago again.  The increases in clarity, bass control, soundstage depth, treble extension, and bass punch along with a fuller, warmer, sound and more note thickness really help round out my JH16.  I like the increase in treble detail without increasing brightness, mids sound more lush, bass tighter with more detail.  Everything is more 3D, the weakness of the JH16.  I might upgrade I dunno lol.


----------



## longbowbbs

The SW is still better than the SP for the JH16's but it had better be! The SP is a nice step up from stock for sure.


----------



## Toxic Cables

The SP is an amazing cable and for the price, it cannot be beat. If i did not feel it was good, i would not have had a new design made and still used the exact same wire.
  
 No faffing about with a V2, the SP has been impossible to improve upon using standard OCC Silver/Gold strabded wire, belive me, i have tried. If you want something a little better, then the SW is the way to go.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> The SP is an amazing cable and for the price, it cannot be beat. If i did not feel it was good, i would not have had a new design made and still used the exact same wire.
> 
> No faffing about with a V2, the SP has been impossible to improve upon using standard OCC Silver/Gold strabded wire, belive me, i have tried. If you want something a little better, then the SW is the way to go.



I hope u meant among silver cables.  as my BW Cable u cooked for me is just perfect for my rig..any more brightness would be to much ..but u never know what my new rig will need..maybe a copper venom ? As i am a copper guy.. Or heaven forbid..shall i try a silver widow?


----------



## stvc

Sorry for off topic.. 
  
 Frank your picture are mostly under exposed ( too dark ), since you are using Nikon D90, just a quick tips to make the image brighter. There is +/- sign on the right of the on off switch. You can press then and rotate the dial to make it + value, it should change from +0.3, 0.7, 1.0,1.3,.... just increase to +1.0 and take a shot you will see if it's bright enough, just reduce or increase the value according brightness. You might encounter blur picture as increasing the value mean it's slow down the shuttle speed, just increase the ISO value i think 3200 should be fine since the picture size are so small for web use. Hope to see more nice picture from you.


----------



## Paul Graham

Afternoon people. 
  
 I need a little advice please....
  
 I will be re cabling my iGrado's with a Single ended Silver poison once they're back from Grado with a new headband.
 The Silver poison is currently terminated for Sennheiser IE8's.
 I know Frank is MEGA busy at the moment so thought I would ask the gang for some help...
  
 How do I know which is + and which is - on the wires with it being all the same colour etc???


----------



## Toxic Cables

paul graham said:


> Afternoon people.
> 
> I need a little advice please....
> 
> ...


 
 Sharpie the wires, then cut them off in between where you have colored, you can then check which is which from the jack to the end of the cable with a continuity tester. This way, you also know which of those wires go to the drivers, then sharpie somewhere on the driver, and remove the soldered wire.


----------



## Toxic Cables

stvc said:


> Sorry for off topic..
> 
> Frank your picture are mostly under exposed ( too dark ), since you are using Nikon D90, just a quick tips to make the image brighter. There is +/- sign on the right of the on off switch. You can press then and rotate the dial to make it + value, it should change from +0.3, 0.7, 1.0,1.3,.... just increase to +1.0 and take a shot you will see if it's bright enough, just reduce or increase the value according brightness. You might encounter blur picture as increasing the value mean it's slow down the shuttle speed, just increase the ISO value i think 3200 should be fine since the picture size are so small for web use. Hope to see more nice picture from you.


 
 Thanks mate, will adjust my camera with those and see what i get.
  
 Those above were taken some time ago, i recently adjusted the settings and came up with his. I think it's better


----------



## stvc

Nice!


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Hey guys,
  
 Here is my review on the new Toxic Budged Silver cable:
  
http://headmania.org/2013/12/16/toxic-cables-budged-series/


----------



## Toxic Cables

dan.gheorghe said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is my review on the new Toxic Budged Silver cable:
> 
> http://headmania.org/2013/12/16/toxic-cables-budged-series/


 
 Awesome, thanks for taking the time out to write it Dan.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

toxic cables said:


> Awesome, thanks for taking the time out to write it Dan.


 
 No problem, it was a fun to write


----------



## hifimanrookie

dan.gheorghe said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is my review on the new Toxic Budged Silver cable:
> 
> http://headmania.org/2013/12/16/toxic-cables-budged-series/



Welldone dan..excellent written..i read ít with interest.. Price is right also..this will be a killer if frank can keep that price!
This is the perfect cable for the budgetminded guys under us..like the emotiva guys..who want lots for little money.. 

 dan..maybe u can post this shortcut on the he500thread..as i am sure there are lots of people there looking for good quality for low prices.


----------



## Shini44

Silver Widow's Treble extend and sparkle more than the silver poison right? or? about the difference between the two, slight change or subtle?


----------



## maguire

Great review Dan, well described & loved the pictures. Enjoyed reading.


----------



## maguire

Don't worry Shini, you ordered the right cable for your needs. When it arrives Im sure your going to be very happy.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

hifimanrookie said:


> Welldone dan..excellent written..i read ít with interest.. Price is right also..this will be a killer if frank can keep that price!
> This is the perfect cable for the budgetminded guys under us..like the emotiva guys..who want lots for little money..
> 
> dan..maybe u can post this shortcut on the he500thread..as i am sure there are lots of people there looking for good quality for low prices.


 
  
  


maguire said:


> Great review Dan, well described & loved the pictures. Enjoyed reading.


 
  
  
 Thank you guys. Glad you enjoyed it!
  
*hifimanrookie, *feel free to post the review on that thread. I have never heard HE500 and I have no idea how it would pair up with the new silver cable


----------



## Shini44

maguire said:


> Don't worry Shini, you ordered the right cable for your needs. When it arrives Im sure your going to be very happy.


 
 using the Miracle with WA7 (upgraded tubes) , the mids still not what i want it to be, i know the stock tubes got more mids but they do suck the treble out!! , hope the cable will be capable of changing this, even the Treble isn't this sparkly atm it does just extend on the miracle but not enough extension too. 

 a lot of cables gives a subtle change, hope the SW is bigger than this :3


----------



## KimChee

Interesting, do you still make the anthrax cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables




----------



## stvc

What's that?


----------



## Toxic Cables

stvc said:


> What's that?


 
 My snake rocking some model headphones


----------



## maguire

shini44 said:


> using the Miracle with WA7 (upgraded tubes) , the mids still not what i want it to be, i know the stock tubes got more mids but they do suck the treble out!! , hope the cable will be capable of changing this, even the Treble isn't this sparkly atm it does just extend on the miracle but not enough extension too.
> 
> a lot of cables gives a subtle change, hope the SW is bigger than this :3


 
 Well The Miracle does have slightly recessed mids, I have not heard it paired with WA7 But I do know it is very picky with source & recording quality. SW will improve everything put providing you feed it well. But it can not do it if it's not there...If you know what I mean....
  
 Look at Franks Python, looks great cos he feeds him well....Id reckon plenty of frozen Rats.....Real treat for those guys.......


----------



## maguire




----------



## Shini44

maguire said:


> Well The Miracle does have slightly recessed mids, I have not heard it paired with WA7 But I do know it is very picky with source & recording quality. SW will improve everything put providing you feed it well. But it can not do it if it's not there...If you know what I mean....
> 
> Look at Franks Python, looks great cos he feeds him well....Id reckon plenty of frozen Rats.....Real treat for those guys.......


 
 btw the Miracle didn't have "slightly recessed mids" with the WA7 (upgraded tubes) in fact its good, i was greedy for more mids >=) thats all 

 with the SW i will get the Sparkly Treble that i always wanted to hear on the miracle :3

 i feel like the stock cable is what holding both of the mids/treble back and for an amp to shine more the stock cable need to go.


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  ​ *Cables in stock*​ *Ready for immediate shipment*​  ​ *Large number of Silver Widow cables in stock and ready to go out right away.*
  
*We have a few HD650 and HD800 cables ready to go and a large number of Audez'e cables in both 6ft and 8ft now ready.  Most cables in standard 6.3mm termination, although we have a small number with 4Pin XLR. No HE cables, sorry (the few extra we made, already sold).*
  
 [size=medium]*Get yours now with no wait time. We made some extra cables for the holidays and will be posting a list of some other cables we have, over the next day.*[/size]
  
 [size=medium]*To place your order, PM me with the header "IN STOCK CABLE ORDER" and i will get back to you as soon as i can.*[/size]
  
 [size=medium]*Small number of Audez'e *[/size][size=medium]*Virus*[/size][size=medium]* cables in both 6 and 8ft also ready to go.*[/size]
  
*You don't see this very often, do you *





 *Get the best there is, with no wait times.*
  
*Prices can be found on my profile.*


----------



## Shini44

toxic cables said:


> *Cables in stock*​ *Ready for immediate shipment*​  ​ *Large number of Silver Widow cables in stock and ready to go out right away.*
> 
> *We have a few HD650 and HD800 cables ready to go and a large number of Audez'e cables in both 6ft and 8ft now ready.  Most cables in standard 6.3mm termination, although we have a small number with 4Pin XLR. No HE cables, sorry.*
> 
> ...


 
 Tell me mine is there <3 and i will go dance for 5 hours!!!!!


----------



## ibbreezy

Nice, hopefully some IEM cables will be amongst the soon to be released list. I shall just have to overspend this Christmas month.


----------



## Toxic Cables

ibbreezy said:


> Nice, hopefully some IEM cables will be amongst the soon to be released list. I shall just have to overspend this Christmas month.


 
 We have no IEM cables ready, sorry.


----------



## ibbreezy

Dang, but at least it will ease the strain on my finances. So, next year it is then for my SW IEM cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

shini44 said:


> Tell me mine is there <3 and i will go dance for 5 hours!!!!!


 
 IEM cables are currently in production. These are only headphone cable. You can save the dance for later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will join you.
  
 Anyone wanting IEM cables, should get orders in now, to get in to the current batch.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Further stock availability update*​  ​ *Sleeved Silver Poison available for immediate shipment. Audez's large quantity in 6ft in both 6.3mm and 4P XLR termination, few 8ft in only 4P XLR termination.*
  
*HiFiMAN 6ft and 8ft large quantity in only 6.3mm termination.*
  
*Only a few 6ft HD800 with 6.3mm termination.*
  
*Please PM me for availability and not order through the site, so that we can be sure i still have the cable you want, as the cable are going quick.*
  
*Will post availability of Viper, Scorpion and Hybrid cables this evening.*


----------



## angelsblood

toxic cables said:


> *Further stock availability update*​  ​ *Sleeved Silver Poison available for immediate shipment. Audez's large quantity in 6ft in both 6.3mm and 4P XLR termination, few 8ft in only 4P XLR termination.*
> 
> *HiFiMAN 6ft and 8ft large quantity in only 6.3mm termination.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Any black widows in stock?


----------



## Toxic Cables

angelsblood said:


> Any black widows in stock?


 
 2 x  6ft HiFiMAN with 6.3mm termination only.
  
 3 x 6ft HD650 White Widow with 6.3mm termination also available.


----------



## deathztm

damn such instant and no waiting time are rare, i had to wait 6mths for my cable and its still stuck at the post office now. Those interested should grab it fast.


----------



## ibbreezy

I waited around the same amount of time for my SW, and with the upcoming IEM batch, I'm waiting again.


----------



## nicolo

Hi,
  
 How do i place an order for a balanced 4 feet Silver Poison cable for the Hifiman HE-400 at the Toxic website? Frank did quote a price for it in an email responding to my query. As this is a custom order and his website has options only for the regular cables, i am not sure how i should place the order. Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## kerrys30

I ordered a balanced SP for HD650.  I went through normal checkout procedure for standard cable and then added to the notes about balanced connector to use with intruder amp.  I also sent him email to cover all bases.


----------



## nicolo

kerrys30 said:


> I ordered a balanced SP for HD650.  I went through normal checkout procedure for standard cable and then added to the notes about balanced connector to use with intruder amp.  I also sent him email to cover all bases.


 
 Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. How long did it take to get the SP after placing the order?


----------



## kerrys30

From memeory - I placed order end of September (from posts on this thread I prepared myself for a long wait so put the date out of my mind!!.....it wasnt that bad in the end) and was shipped a week or so ago......hopefully will arrive any day


----------



## nicolo

kerrys30 said:


> From memeory - I placed order end of September (from posts on this thread I prepared myself for a long wait so put the date out of my mind!!.....it wasnt that bad in the end) and was shipped a week or so ago......hopefully will arrive any day


 
  
 I will be placing the order next month. Out of pocket currently due to the forthcoming holidays and travel. I can easily wait for another 6 months as i will be getting the balanced Geek Pulse X in June.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Further stock availability update​*​  ​ *Viper,*
  
Large number of sleeved HD6XX cables in both 6 and 8ft, all with 6.3mm termination.  We do have a few in the new blue wire, but only in 8ft.
  
Several HD800 cables in both 6 and 8ft and also with 6.3mm termination and 4Pin XLR. We do also have a few with the new blue wire.
  
A few 8ft Audez'e cables in both the black and blue sleeve.
  
*Scorpion,*
  
 [size=large]We have same HiFiMAN, Audez'e and HD6XX cables in both 6 and 6ft, all with 6.3mm termination.[/size]
  
*[size=large]Viper/Scorpion Hybrid[/size]*
  
 [size=large]We have a large number of HiFiMAN, Audez'e and HD6XX cables in both 6 and 8ft, all with 6.3mm termination.[/size]
  

  
*Stock availability can also be found on our sponsor announcement thread, http://www.head-fi.org/t/695990/cables-ready-for-immediate-shipment-from-toxic-cables#post_10083050*
  
*Thank you to everyone for your orders and support.*


----------



## Paul Graham

Need some advice folks...
 And please don't moan at me for not doing a search, I already have but cant find what Im looking for. 
 And I value the Toxic Crew's opinion lol 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/696063/feeling-very-blessed-this-christmas-and-hd25-1-ii-or-amperior-balanced#post_10084249


----------



## Glynn1955

Silver poison arrived today approx 11 week wait, not to bad, cable very nice, now have to allow burn in, got my headphone system on repeat play, give it a few days before a proper listen, thanks Frank, merry christmas to all headfi enthusiasts


----------



## Shini44

about the burn in, i always use the pink noise, yet does this work on the cables too? and the volume should be listenable right? i dont wana harm my CIEM.


----------



## Shini44

my reaction when i get my Silver Widow cable  :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrMawW5J6NU


----------



## KimChee

I used to alternate pink noise, white noise, sine wave sweeps with music.  I'd say a little louder than you normally listen, that's what I've done anyways..
  
 Quote:


shini44 said:


> about the burn in, i always use the pink noise, yet does this work on the cables too? and the volume should be listenable right? i dont wana harm my CIEM.


----------



## Shini44

kimchee said:


>


 
 what is the difference between the white and pink noise, sound wise, on the headphone we go pink and for cable we use white?


----------



## KimChee

white noise has all frequencies same strength, pink doesn't, there's a more technical explanation but my brain isnt awake yet..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Burning in my personal cables, i just use the music i listen to and leave it playing constantly. I have found this to work best.


----------



## Toxic Cables

shini44 said:


> what is the difference between the white and pink noise, sound wise, on the headphone we go pink and for cable we use white?


 
 One's pink in colour while the other is white, doh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sound wise, the pink noise is more suitable for female vocals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 If you like, i can burn your cable in for you, before i send it.


----------



## Shini44

kimchee said:


> white noise has all frequencies same strength, pink doesn't, there's a more technical explanation but my brain isnt awake yet..


 
 what if i want extended treble and forward mids, what should i pick, pink or white


----------



## KimChee

You should probably listen to Frank he's the expert here


----------



## Toxic Cables

kimchee said:


> You should probably listen to Frank he's the expert here


 





 I would not even listen to myself.


----------



## Shini44

toxic cables said:


> One's pink in colour while the other is white, doh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 how long will that take? and yes i listen to female vocals all the times , like 95% , Jpop etc.

 and thanks for the help ^^


----------



## Toxic Cables

shini44 said:


> how long will that take? and yes i listen to female vocals all the times , like 95% , Jpop etc.
> 
> and thanks for the help ^^


 
 I was just messing about the pink and white noise. Personally, i would just burn it in with my favourite music.
  
 I can burn the cable in 3/4 days.


----------



## Shini44

toxic cables said:


> I was just messing about the pink and white noise.
> 
> I can burn the cable in 3/4 days.


 
 ok do so :3 i will go and buy KimChee 's used silver poison, its burned too, will help me waiting for the silver widow XD

 Update: he sold it T_T 

 got a pure silver cable coming in four days... better than my stock cable for now....


----------



## Toxic Cables

We have a couple Momentum cables available, one Scorpion and one Poison, both 4ft and with 3.5mm jacks.


----------



## Paul Graham

Got any pics Frank?
I may be interested if the missus wants to get me a crimbo prezzy lol


----------



## Toxic Cables

paul graham said:


> Got any pics Frank?
> I may be interested if the missus wants to get me a crimbo prezzy lol


 
 Not currently. We have a 4ft Poison version that has not been terminated yet also, so can put any plug on it.


----------



## Paul Graham

toxic cables said:


> Not currently. We have a 4ft Poison version that has not been terminated yet also, so can put any plug on it.


 
  
 Dont Suppose you could Sleeve and Balance the Poison? ( iBasso termination. )
 And send me a quote please.
  
 For the sleeve I would think either black or brown. Preferably brown.


----------



## Toxic Cables

paul graham said:


> Dont Suppose you could Sleeve and Balance the Poison? ( iBasso termination. )
> And send me a quote please.
> 
> For the sleeve I would think either black or brown. Preferably brown.


 
 The Momentun cannot be used balanced without doing actual modifications to the headphones. You can have the cable with a balanced plug, but you would not be getting a balanced signal.
  
 Unfortunately, it's too late to have a sleeve put on that particular cable.


----------



## Paul Graham

toxic cables said:


> The Momentun cannot be used balanced without doing actual modifications to the headphones. You can have the cable with a balanced plug, but you would not be getting a balanced signal.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's too late to have a sleeve put on that particular cable.


 
 Ok Well If we can afford it Could you do the poison with a straight 3.5mm Oyaide Rodium please??? Black shrink.


----------



## Toxic Cables

paul graham said:


> Ok Well If we can afford it Could you do the poison with a straight 3.5mm Oyaide Rodium please??? Black shrink.


 
 PM me if you want it.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Hey frankie boy..when are we going to see what powercables u make and what usb cables? Prices etc? Info?
Would love to know how much 1mtr. (black widow?) 10awg (or whatever awg u use) power cable would cost


----------



## Shini44

if there was a place where you pay to be frozen for a week or two i am sure half of the head-fiers will go for it XD  specially those who are waiting for CIEM/Cables


----------



## maguire

LOL .......Still waiting on me cable........


----------



## angelsblood

maguire said:


> LOL .......Still waiting on me cable........


 
  
 LOL why on earth do you have this freaky corpse on your chair!!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

angelsblood said:


> LOL why on earth do you have this freaky corpse on your chair!!!


 
 That's not very nice, calling Stan a corpse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Looking good mate


----------



## angelsblood

toxic cables said:


> That's not very nice, calling Stan a corpse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 OH haha is that you Mr.Stan? It must be all that waiting turned him into stone ^_^, looking good yes, but just a bit pale


----------



## Shini44

toxic cables said:


> That's not very nice, calling Stan a corpse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 and i thought that Stan is the talking dog on the avatar!! with an HD800 + Silver Widow cable on his head XD

 just kidding Stan   lol


----------



## maguire

Just a bit of humour lads, after a couple of G&T's..........or was it Lemonade & smarties?


----------



## Toxic Cables

I have a 10ft HD800 Silver Poison with 6.3mm jack. The cable is currently in the USA, as i sent a customer the cable with the wrong termination, so if anyone in the US wants to purchase this cable, please let me know and we can arrange to get it to you very quickly. No waiting for international post.


----------



## daltonljj

Hey Frank I sent you a few private msg about 2 weeks ago with regards to shipment but have yet to receive any reply from you. Not sure if you missed it or what but hope to hear from you soon as it is important


----------



## Paul Graham

The First White Widow made.
  
 Balanced originally for my HD25-1 II Adidas Originals.
 Now at home on my Amperiors.
  
 Thanks again Frank for an amazing cable! Keeps getting better with time....


----------



## Makiah S

lifeaspect said:


> the only reason sennheiser released that cable was so it would work with the balanced outputs on the hdvd800 amp...has nothing to do about being impressed about Frank's cable during Munich event.
> 
> Leaving the "cables matter because they change the sound of a headphone" aside, they actually do when the internal of an amp benefits from balanced connection which will benefit from a full balanced setup. That's really the only thing sennheiser is stating.
> 
> ...




 another point for fully balanced headphone rigs :3 ill agree My okd balanced Toxic Hybrid was greay on my he 400 n nfb10es2


----------



## hifimanrookie

mshenay said:


> another point for fully balanced headphone rigs :3 ill agree My okd balanced Toxic Hybrid was greay on my he 400 n nfb10es2



Yep..thats why my new amp/dac is balanced from input to output.


----------



## Paul Graham

hifimanrookie said:


> Yep..thats why my new amp/dac is balanced from input to output.


 
  
 I concur, Balanced makes ALL the difference!
 Don't get me wrong, My Graham Slee Voyager with the CLAS single ended takes something special to compete with it, 
 But when Im listening to my iPod - CLAS - DB2 - PB2 - Amperior FULLY balanced, Its a whole new level of sound quality!


----------



## singleended58

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all headfiers in this thread!!!


----------



## Paul Graham

Indeed.
 Merry Christmas Toxic Crew  Hope you all have a good one!  xx


----------



## deathztm

finally received my cables before christmas, took 20days to ship o_o!  merry christmas to all~


----------



## longbowbbs

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Shini44

Happy new year people!!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Merry christmas and a happy new crazy toxic year


----------



## lin0003

Merry Christmas!


----------



## inter voice

Merry Xmas to all folks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and enjoy your music with Frank's Toxic cables


----------



## sensui123

I guess I gotta do it since everyone else is doing it =D  Merry Xmas Toxic Cables (Frank) and all you other crazed audio guys on the thread.....makes me feel a little more sane whenever I come to this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy the music this holidays.


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  ​


----------



## yellowbee

Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year Everyone


----------



## lightningfarron

Merry Christmas


----------



## Toxic Cables (Jul 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Angelbelow

Hello everyone, been exchanging emails with Frank but I thought I would ask here as well.
  
 I am looking into silver cables for my HE500s. I come from the Grados325i and I would definitely consider myself to be a treble guy.
  
 My question is: Would the Silver Widows be an upgrade in overall sound quality, or is it just an improvement in the bass region because of the added gold? Because I am not a huge bass guy, I wouldn't mind sticking with the Silver Poisons if the overall sound quality is similar. Plus the poisons are in stock and ready to ship soon.
  
 Happy holidays.


----------



## Shini44

angelbelow said:


> Hello everyone, been exchanging emails with Frank but I thought I would ask here as well.
> 
> I am looking into silver cables for my HE500s. I come from the Grados325i and I would definitely consider myself to be a treble guy.
> 
> ...


 
 silver poison have more treble, and slightly more soundstage, and the bass wont bleed into the mids,treble so no worries, in fact few people would have been happy with their SP if they didn't hear the SW , i am not a bass fan too, yet ordered the SW for the Treble/Mids that does beat the silver poison :3


----------



## maguire

Hey Frank, Have you  named your new soon to be members of the family?


----------



## Angelbelow

shini44 said:


> silver poison have more treble, and slightly more soundstage, and the bass wont bleed into the mids,treble so no worries, in fact few people would have been happy with their SP if they didn't hear the SW , i am not a bass fan too, yet ordered the SW for the Treble/Mids that does beat the silver poison :3


 
  
 Cool, so the SW's provide an improvement in the treble/mid area as well?


----------



## Joe-Siow

Frank, i need a reply on the pm i sent you.
Thanks.


----------



## Shini44

angelbelow said:


> Cool, so the SW's provide an improvement in the treble/mid area as well?


 
 yup!! you can read this awesome post too, http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/4035#post_9583257

maguire did a good review for sure ^^


----------



## Angelbelow

shini44 said:


> yup!! you can read this awesome post too, http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/4035#post_9583257
> 
> maguire did a good review for sure ^^


 
  
 Awesome! thanks for the link.
  
 Its basically down to me getting the SP because of the cheaper price and no wait time, or go with the SW for a higher price and a 6-8 week wait time. I'm leaning towards the SW at the moment..


----------



## Shini44

there is a next IEM cables batch coming soon man, there wont be waiting time i assume, two weeks maybe, check with Frank asap.


----------



## nicolo

Hi Guys,
  
 Do you think the Silver Widows sound better than the Silver Poison with the Hifiman HE-400? Or should i go for a copper cable?
  
 Regards


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

nicolo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you think the Silver Widows sound better than the Silver Poison with the Hifiman HE-400? Or should i go for a copper cable?
> 
> Regards


 

 As a former He-400 (Rev.2) owner who had a SPC cable, I recommend pure copper. Black Widow for example would complement the slightly U-shaped signature nicely.


----------



## nicolo

amanand88keys said:


> As a former He-400 (Rev.2) owner who had a SPC cable, I recommend pure copper. Black Widow for example would complement the slightly U-shaped signature nicely.


 
 Thanks man


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> As a former He-400 (Rev.2) owner who had a SPC cable, I recommend pure copper. Black Widow for example would complement the slightly U-shaped signature nicely.



I agree..having owned both the he400 and he500 my experience is that the Black widow 22awg is a good choice


----------



## Toxic Cables

maguire said:


> Hey Frank, Have you  named your new soon to be members of the family?


 
 No, i have not named any of my snakes.


----------



## cogsand gears

toxic cables said:


> No, i have not named any of my snakes.


 
 How do you call them in for their dinner?


----------



## Toxic Cables

cogsand gears said:


> How do you call them in for their dinner?


 
 They smell it and come running 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Or i just let them out to find their own food, the neighbours cat went missing last week


----------



## Shini44

toxic cables said:


> They smell it and come running


 
 lol frank, if i didn't buy the Unique Melody Mentor i would have bought a small snake <3, my little sister asked me what will i name it, i told her Muffin face   just kidding , don't know what will i call the little snake :3


----------



## singleended58

shini44 said:


> lol frank, if i didn't buy the Unique Melody Mentor i would have bought a small snake <3, my little sister asked me what will i name it, i told her Muffin face   just kidding , don't know what will i call the little snake :3




Shini44! How does the Mentor sound compared to Miracle?


----------



## Shini44

singleended58 said:


> Shini44! How does the Mentor sound compared to Miracle?


 
 will they announced it this week, so still have to wait around 4 weeks for the custom, yet it does have 10 drivers,  4x lows, 2x mid-high, 2x mids, 2x highs, the mids are wamer and thinker, and according to Stephen the treble extend even further, the Miracle do sound flat compared with the Mentor.


----------



## eddiehaha

Hello guys~
  
 I want to find a replacement cable for my Philips Fidelio X1.
  
 I've attracted by many reviews which talked about Toxic Cables.
  
 Are there anyone can sharing the experience about using Toxic Cable on  Philips Fidelio X1?
  
 Thx~!


----------



## Timodeus

eddiehaha said:


> Hello guys~
> 
> I want to find a replacement cable for my Philips Fidelio X1.
> 
> ...





Here is the link of someone who did
http://www.head-fi.org/t/623013/new-philips-fidelio-x1/510

I ordered some cables from epiphany accoustics. I will report when I have them. 
Don't know if the X1 needs a toxic cable , easy as it is.

Just received a Silver Poison for my He 500. Really wanted a copper cable but Frank had this one around 
So.... After my first surprise , a totally different sound, I am totally addicted to the details , improved soundstage and instrument seperation with the Silver Poison. How does he do it? Silver , gold?


----------



## walakalulu

Received my SW just before xmas, to partner the Audeze LCD 3's which are slightly reticent in the very high frequencies. Yep, they do the job admirably. The bottom end seemed at first a little less full which stretched towards the mids compared to the stock cable. However, increasing the adjustable gain at the rear of my headamp and correspondingly reducing the volume control has brought everything back to as I like it with a deeper bass again. Just goes to show the cable needs matching electrically like everything else. Frank is a top man!


----------



## intergalaxia

Will order some Toxic cable soon.


----------



## inter voice

Just returned to London from my vacation this morning bringing along a brand new LCD-X with me.
  
 On initial audition I found the SQ in the first hr. was terrible but it gradually improves after a few hrs. of continuous running.  I will run it for some time to let the driver units settling in.
  
 When compare with my HD800 IMHO LCD-X is not as transparent and it appears to me the sound is veil like listening to music behind curtain. 
  
 Tomorrow I will send my SW for my HD-800 to Frank for re-termination and I hope the veil effect will disappear when the SW cable is fitted.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for your impressions on the cables lads, really glad that you are all happy with the cables and improvements.


----------



## Toxic Cables

> Just returned to London from my vacation this morning bringing along a brand new LCD-X with me.
> 
> On initial audition I found the SQ in the first hr. was terrible but it gradually improves after a few hrs. of continuous running.  I will run it for some time to let the driver units settling in.
> 
> ...


 






 For a second there, i thought you said the cables sounded terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I received my X and XC some time ago, although i have not really had a chance to listen to them properly yet. One of my staff is currently borrowing them.
  
 Did you get to try the XC?


----------



## Angelbelow

Hey guys, definitely going with the silver widow. Me and Frank are just going over termination options so I thought I would ask here for some more opinions. 

I have the he500 and I am think about getting XLR balanced termination. I would prefer 4 pin XLR since it's less bulky and seems to be where future inputs are headed. But I currently don't have a way to utilize the 4 pin input as I have the Yulong da8 dac. The integrated amp is a standard 1/4inch output. They also have a dual balanced 3 pin XLR output in the back which I would like to try. 

My thinking is getting the termination in the XLR 4pin (planning on a balanced headphone amp in the futre) and just getting adapters for the standard 1/4 headphone jack and an adapter for the dual 3pon XLR. What do you guys think?


----------



## hifimanrookie

angelbelow said:


> Hey guys, definitely going with the silver widow. Me and Frank are just going over termination options so I thought I would ask here for some more opinions.
> 
> I have the he500 and I am think about getting XLR balanced termination. I would prefer 4 pin XLR since it's less bulky and seems to be where future inputs are headed. But I currently don't have a way to utilize the 4 pin input as I have the Yulong da8 dac. The integrated amp is a standard 1/4inch output. They also have a dual balanced 3 pin XLR output in the back which I would like to try.
> 
> My thinking is getting the termination in the XLR 4pin (planning on a balanced headphone amp in the futre) and just getting adapters for the standard 1/4 headphone jack and an adapter for the dual 3pon XLR. What do you guys think?



If ur amp doesnt have balanced outputs for ur headphone then having a balanced cable wont help.... Just keep it single ended with good quality connectors...it will sound on its best then, as every adapter u use in ur rig interferes with ur soundquality!
On the other hand..if ur like me (i am waiting for my new completely balanced amp) and want ur cable to be future proof..then u can use an adapter... But u can also sell ur single ended cable when that time comes and buy urself a balanced cable when u do get a balanced amp.... I cant look into ur wallet or in ur head when u wanna upgrade to a premium (expensive) balanced amp...so its up to u to decide... Audio is fun huh? 

Ps...a balanced amp is not always better sounding then a single ended one..it all depends how its built!


----------



## inter voice

toxic cables said:


> For a second there, i thought you said the cables sounded terrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry for the confusion. What I meant was the SQ from the stock cable with my new LCD-X was terrible when everything was new (in a relative sense when compared with HD800).  But after more than 15 hrs of continuously burning in, this morning I audition it again and I found the SQ has improved a lot.  The bass is definitely better than HD800 but on sound staging, clarity and details I like HD800 better.  I hope the SW can improve the overall performance of LCD-X in particular on transparency and clarity.
  
 Yes I did compare LCD-XC with LCD-X for a short while before I bought the X.  IMHO the SQ from XC is not as good as X and comparatively the music is more "veil" even though the price of XC is more expensive than the X.  Might be I was wrong as the comparison was only for a short while. As a whole LCD-X is a good pair of headphones but I need to manipulate it with cables and amplifiers to make it sing.
  
 When I have Frank's SW returned to me after re-termination work I will make a head to head comparison of LCD-X with HD800.


----------



## Sylvia

Hello,
  
 This is my first post in this thread.
  
 A few weeks before Christmas I finally received the desperately awaited Silver Widow.
 Out of the box my Audeze LCD-2 rev.1 was already good - I thought - then the moment came when I upgraded to the balanced Silver Widow. After appr. 2 days burn-in time I could not wait any longer ...
 "Savouring" back & forth from the standard single ended to Frank's Silver Widow ... what you hear is absolutely amazing.
 It is a difference like day & night or black & white. Unbelievable, Frank, what you have built! You must be very proud. THANK YOU!
  
 I can't describe how happy I am now with my dream team:
  
*Audeze LCD-2 rev. 1 with Toxic Cables Silver Widow connected to the wonderful Bryston BHA-1*
  

  
 This is my solution now as I could not "re-decorate" our living room for best listening results (yes, there is also a MAF existing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
 The only downside is when I'm enjoying my headphones I forget everything around me - my husband included.
 Therefore yesterday we had our coffee together listening both ... so - as I really wanted to impress him - he could listen to the LCD-2 and I got the Denons.
 Fully aware that he is the most critical listener I know, I was very excited to see his reaction.
 At the end he simply said: "this was the first time I did not miss anything listening to headphones".
 This was much more I expected, as I know he does not like headphones in general.
  
 We listened to some of our favourites:
 Roger Waters - Amused to death/The ballad of Bill Hubbard (because I had to wear the Denons ...)
 Jennifer Warnes - Famous Blue Raincoat/ First we take Manhattan
 Sigur Ros - Inni Disc 1/ Sevn-G-Englar (my favourite!!!)
 Stereo Hoertest vol 6 - Maria Pihl/Malvina Utan Mörker
  
 ... all music that's either giving goosebumps or makes you cry - no matter which gender you are.
  
 Wishing a very happy New Year to Frank and anybody who likes to enjoy music!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 best regards
 Sylvia


----------



## Austin Morrow

Recently aquired a vegan LCD-2. So many more Toxic opportunities to poison these headphones now. Hehe.


----------



## eddiehaha

timodeus said:


> Here is the link of someone who did
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/623013/new-philips-fidelio-x1/510
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pbui44

I received a set of ultrasone 2900 cans in trade a week-and-a-half ago with two stock cables and a toxic cable (silver poison, I think). The 3.5mm stock cable made treble from my ipod-only music grating to almost hd700 levels and grainy through a pa2v2 amp. The 6.3mm stock neutrik cable made things noticeably better and proved best suited for my ipod from all 3 cables (toxic cable wouldn't work properly, even on a rega ear amp), but things definitely changed once I switched to plug-in sources. On my appletv, lg shelf system and rega ear amp, the toxic cables made the v-shaped response on the 2900s much more balanced, neutral, and transparent than the stock 6.3mm neutrik cable. I tried to give the stock neutrik cable another try, but I now noticed intermittently grainy signals in the sub-bass and sub-treble, not to mention a now-recessed mid-range, which is something that everyone reports on their review for this can. Thanks for making such quality-demanding cables to place me from "mid-fi" stock can levels to digital hi-fi levels and TOTL competitor in electronica genres. Heck, I will eventually post the same for other genres as well.


----------



## Angelbelow

hifimanrookie said:


> If ur amp doesnt have balanced outputs for ur headphone then having a balanced cable wont help.... Just keep it single ended with good quality connectors...it will sound on its best then, as every adapter u use in ur rig interferes with ur soundquality!
> On the other hand..if ur like me (i am waiting for my new completely balanced amp) and want ur cable to be future proof..then u can use an adapter... But u can also sell ur single ended cable when that time comes and buy urself a balanced cable when u do get a balanced amp.... I cant look into ur wallet or in ur head when u wanna upgrade to a premium (expensive) balanced amp...so its up to u to decide... Audio is fun huh?
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Decided to go with the future proof 4 xlr pin and the 1/4 adapter. I'm actually not sure when I'm going to upgrade the amp either.. the money isn't necessarily the issue (been saving up), I just want to make sure that I get something that I will truly enjoy. So I want to try the amps in person at meets or what not.


----------



## longbowbbs

angelbelow said:


> hifimanrookie said:
> 
> 
> > If ur amp doesnt have balanced outputs for ur headphone then having a balanced cable wont help.... Just keep it single ended with good quality connectors...it will sound on its best then, as every adapter u use in ur rig interferes with ur soundquality!
> ...


 
 That is what I did for my HD800 Silver Widows...Flexibility is good....


----------



## hifimanrookie

A bit oftopic..but wanted to share the first pics of my new amp to which franks cables will be connected to..this is the amp why i asked frank to make those very special dual mono balanced black widows with dual 3pin xlr 

Hope frank dont mind..am soooo jumping up and down now..first news of existence of my new amp 






The pics show the main amp case (with blue and green colors and stainless back), the others show the case for the seperated powersupply/transformer case..only my powersupply/transformer casing will be totally black with black glossy front instead of brushless stainless steel, with similiar insides.it will pump out at least 5w into 50ohm. The main case will have stainless steel cover just like its backside...look at the thickess of the stainless steel board on that back! :rolleyes:

So u see frank..this amp is, together with my new limited edition Referencesounds CODE-X HE5 phone, going to make ur wonderfull cables shine on many future audio meetings around europe..and in my home ofcourse


----------



## cogsand gears

hifimanrookie said:


>


 
  
 Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow...


----------



## angelsblood

hifimanrookie said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 beast of an amp rookie! It'll be delicious with your he5 for sure with that kind of power! And ofc those bw beauties


----------



## lightningfarron

Happy new year to the toxic cable family


----------



## inter voice

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERY BODY


----------



## hifimanrookie

Happy new year my friends!!!


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> Happy new year my friends!!!


 
 Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Angelbelow

Happy new year everyone. Payment sent, joining the toxic cable crew soon!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Happy new year everyone.


----------



## hifimanrookie

U 2 frank...hope 2014 will be an even better year for u (and ur family ofcourse!) then 2013 was


----------



## Timodeus

angelbelow said:


> Decided to go with the future proof 4 xlr pin and the 1/4 adapter. I'm actually not sure when I'm going to upgrade the amp either.. the money isn't necessarily the issue (been saving up), I just want to make sure that I get something that I will truly enjoy. So I want to try the amps in person at meets or what not.





Hope you get a chance to hear the Linnenberg Spa1


----------



## inter voice

My LCD-X has now been running in for more than 50 hrs.  To satisfy my curiosity as to how good is this headphone I made a quick comparison of LCD-X (with stock cable) against HD800 (with BW cable) this afternoon.
  
 I auditioned the two headphones using a number of my favourite CDs and the following is my initial quick findings.
  
 CDP used is my heavily modded Marantz CD63 while the headphone amplifier is Yulong A18.
  
                                                                LCD-X                     HD800          
 Easy to drive by amplifier                                X
 Comfortable to wear                                                                    X
 Bass                                                            X
 Midrange purity                                             X                            
 High Freq range                                                                          X
 High resolution (details)                                                               X
 sound staging                                                                             X
 transparency                                                                              X
 air and atmosphere                                                                      X
 naturalness                                                   X
 Rhythm and Pace                                           X
 Focus                                                                                        X
 Dynamics                                                                                   X 
 Transient                                                                                   X
 Body of music                                               X                                      
  
 I found the HF of LCD-X is rolled off by a lot when compared with HD800 and as such a lot of HF details cannot be heard.
 On the other hand the Bass and the midrange of LCD-X sound better than HD800 and the music is more musical, warm and with better body.
  
 I have sent my SW for HD800 back to Frank for re-termination to LCD-X and hopefully with the SW the transparency and the high frequency can be much improved.  If that is the case and not withstanding the lesser sound staging and details, LCD-X should be ideal for vocals.
  
 The above quick audition only reflects my impression on the overall performance of the two headphones.  When Frank has returned my SW I will make a more detail comparison between them.


----------



## Angelbelow

timodeus said:


> Hope you get a chance to hear the Linnenberg Spa1




Will look into it, thanks!


----------



## Hipper

inter voice said:


> My LCD-X has now been running in for more than 50 hrs.  To satisfy my curiosity as to how good is this headphone I made a quick comparison of LCD-X (with stock cable) against HD800 (with BW cable) this afternoon.
> 
> I auditioned the two headphones using a number of my favourite CDs and the following is my initial quick findings.
> 
> ...


 
 Of course this lack of bass with the HD800s has been mentioned before.
  
 I haven't a vast range of experience of different gear but I currently use HD800s. Initially I used a TEAC UD-h01 DAC with its headphone amp and stock cable with jack plug. I liked the sound and the bass was there but it was not enough to provide the bottom to most music that makes it more enjoyable.
  
 I then got Toxic Silver Poison balanced cable and used it with a Headroom Blockhead amp (nine years old) plus the TEAC used just as a DAC. The Blockhead was noted for it's strong bass and indeed that is what I get. The high frequencies are also good but the mid range is a bit recessed at the moment, but then the Silver Poison only has a few hours on it and even then the mid range seems to be improving - or I'm getting used to it.
  
 The point I'm making is that, from my limited experience, the bass on the HD800s can perhaps be improved by using another amp.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Hi Frank, need a reply on an urgent PM.
 Thanks.


----------



## nigeljames

hipper said:


> Of course this lack of bass with the HD800s has been mentioned before.
> 
> I haven't a vast range of experience of different gear but I currently use HD800s. Initially I used a TEAC UD-h01 DAC with its headphone amp and stock cable with jack plug. I liked the sound and the bass was there but it was not enough to provide the bottom to most music that makes it more enjoyable.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1 on that.
  
 I find the HD800's bass to be excellent. It might not have the bass weight like some other phones but it majors on bass control and speed while also having very good depth, Prat and impact.
 It can easily become 'bass light' on any system that does not do bass properly but when the system does the bass is excellent.


----------



## nigeljames

inter voice said:


> My LCD-X has now been running in for more than 50 hrs.  To satisfy my curiosity as to how good is this headphone I made a quick comparison of LCD-X (with stock cable) against HD800 (with BW cable) this afternoon.
> 
> I auditioned the two headphones using a number of my favourite CDs and the following is my initial quick findings.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Preferring the rhythm & pace of the LCD-X to the HD800's has got interested.
 Rhythm and pace are two of the strong points of the HD800's for me and outclasses the LCD2.2 in that regard, both with SW cables.
  
 Would you say the main reason you prefer the LCD-X in this regard is because it has more bass or are there other reasons?


----------



## inter voice

At this moment in time my preferred Headphone is still HD800 otherwise I would not have owned 2 pairs of HD800s at the same time.  Without doubt LCD-X is also a good pair of headphones but I found it lacks details in the HF area.  However when I have got the SW from Frank the situation might be changed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 The result laid down in the comparison table of the two Headphones were just based on my impressions and liking after a quick audition. There is no doubt that different people will have different preferences.
  
 I think the discussion is off topic and now we should go back to appreciate the Toxics.  I will compare the SW and the stock cable of LCD-X when I have received the SW from Frank.


----------



## walakalulu

Certainly the SW's have improved the high frequency detail of my lcd 3's which doesn't say much for the stock cable that Audeze ships which produces an altogether darker sound.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Thanks for everyone's feedback on the cables guys, really appreciate it and it's what keeps Toxic going.*
  
*We still have a bunch of cables in stock and ready to ship, so if you are looking for a cable for your headphones, let me know and i can tell you what i have left.*
  
*Still loads of 8ft SW for Audez'e left, 6ft are all gone.*
  
*We have a lot of other cables also, so skip the wait and get your cable as quick as the next day. *
  
*Will be running some draws soon for my customers with some very nice prizes.*
  
*Anyone in the EU looking for HiFiMAN headphones, give me a shout and we can work out an unbeatable deal. Will try to match USA prices for some models.*
  
*Looking for Audio GD gear, get in touch and we will match the price of what it would cost you buying direct, no VAT or import taxes. This is for in-stock items only.  Our stock is also internally wired with my own OCC SPC wire.  We also have the only 3 remaining units of brand new Phoenix available anywhere.*
  
*We also have iBasso amps in stock and also the DX100. For anyone wanting to buy a DX100, we will match the cost of buying direct, which would actually cost you more as you would have to pay import duties,*
  
*Klutz headphone stands, 30% usual price.*
  
*Above offers are for this weekend only.*


----------



## Angelbelow

^^ awesome that you have these giveaways. Been reading the thread after placing my order (probably not a good idea since the more I read the more I want to try) and noticed that you've had at least one other giveaway.


----------



## Toxic Cables

angelbelow said:


> ^^ awesome that you have these giveaways. Been reading the thread after placing my order (probably not a good idea since the more I read the more I want to try) and noticed that you've had at least one other giveaway.


 
 I like to give a little back to my customer for their support when i can. Without you guys, i would not be in business.
  
 I have done quite a few this last year, which also included the one for our 1 year anniversary.


----------



## Angelbelow

toxic cables said:


> I like to give a little back to my customer for their support when i can. Without you guys, i would not be in business.
> 
> I have done quite a few this last year, which also included the one for our 1 year anniversary.


 
  
 I should have clarified that I was only reading through pages 100 something and there were already giveaways. Good stuff !


----------



## Toxic Cables

angelbelow said:


> I should have clarified that I was only reading through pages 100 something and there were already giveaways. Good stuff !


 
 Thank you.
  
 Seriously, i would make cables for free if i could. I love what i do.


----------



## Angelbelow

toxic cables said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Seriously, i would make cables for free if i could. I love what i do.


 
  
 Your passion is evident as well! Happy to be a supporter.


----------



## kerrys30

My balanced SP for HD650 arrived   only problem is I havent found time to sit back, relax and listen!!!    Very nice looking cable though and well crafted.    I am very happy so far and looking forward to a test listen tonight. 
  
 Thanks Frank.   And thanks for sending to my new address.....was late notice on my part!!


----------



## Paul Graham

Looking forward to my new batch to arrive.
 Will get pics and feelings up as and when they do 
  
 p.s. Frank will you or can you stock the DX50?


----------



## alan_g

got my new aurisonic asg2 and I'm thinking about a cable upgrade and a toxic would seem to be the only way to go....any recommendations as to which one?


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

toxic cables said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Seriously, i would make cables for free if i could. I love what i do.


 
 A famous MMA trainer once said regarding his job, "Find something you would do for free, and figure out a way to make money from it"


----------



## nicolo

Hi Frank,
  
 Please reply to the PM i sent a couple of days back. Thanks.


----------



## chirawatf

Hi toxic's crowd.
  
 I would like to ask some questions.
 How can I differentiate the silver widow from silver poison by looking?
 At Frank's website has only silver poison's picture.
  
 Thanks for your advice.


----------



## lin0003

Silver Widow is litz so toy will be able to tell the difference. Search up some pics of both cables and you will be able to tell the difference instantly.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Old school Toxic Cable sounding great!


----------



## chirawatf

The 1st picture is 8 wires silver poison.
 The 2nd picture is Virus which is litz.
 The last picture is Silver Widow which is also litz.
  
 I see all of them have the same multiple small wires in spiral configuration. 
 I can't see the difference instantly between silver widow and silver poison.
 Please give me some more clue how to diffentiate litz wires from the common wires.  Thanks


----------



## inter voice

If you are unable to see the difference just look at the marking on the heat shrink


----------



## maguire

SW has more percentage of gold than SP...........But you won't see this in the pics.


----------



## Charnwood

toxic cables said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the final, Silver Widow prototype. The final cable i will be receiving on Monday will look exactly the same.
> 
> Second picture shows it next to the Silver Poison.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Here is Frank's post of the Silver Widow shown next to to the Silver Poison.


----------



## inter voice

The wires of SW is thinner having a slightly bigger gauge than Poison.


----------



## inter voice

I have uploaded a few SW cable photos for sharing, you can see the A+ workmanship from Toxics.  I have also modified the LCD-X's Travel Box so that I don't need to unplug the cable every time I put the headphones inside this box for storage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  
 I will provide my impression of SW's audio performance with that of the stock cable when I have completed the comparison.


----------



## Toxic Cables

chirawatf said:


> The 1st picture is 8 wires silver poison.
> The 2nd picture is Virus which is litz.
> The last picture is Silver Widow which is also litz.
> 
> ...


 
 That second picture was a prototype and does not look nice at all, the final Virus looks awesome. I don't concern myself with the look of the prototypes, as this is where i want to hear what the cables sound like with different configurations.
  
 If you look at the litz wire and compare it to the Poison, you will notice the Poison has all the wires twisted together, while the litz wires have bundles of twisted wires, with these bundles then being twisted around each other.
  
 Actual production Virus. As you can see, looks much better then the prototype,

  
 Talking of R&D wires, i have some old OCC copper wires that i had made for testing, when i was designing some of my other wires. 
  
 For anyone wanting to build their own cables, i can do these wires for £0.50 per feet, compared to the usual £1.20 that i charge for my Scorpion wire. That's
 60% cheaper. All OCC and Cryo treated.


----------



## davidsh

What's the gauge?


----------



## chirawatf

Now I got it!  The prototype picture made me confused.
  
 Thanks everyone for your comments.
  
 PS: Frank I have some more questions, please response my PM.


----------



## inter voice

davidsh said:


> What's the gauge?


 
 Here is the answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_wire_gauge
  
 The smaller the AWG the bigger the wire diameter.


----------



## davidsh

Nono, the gauge of the occ cobber wires mentioned above.. Might want some wire... And purity now that we are at it


----------



## hifimanrookie

davidsh said:


> Nono, the gauge of the occ cobber wires mentioned above.. Might want some wire... And purity now that we are at it



If its scorpion wire..24awg. Occ and cry'od. Dont know the purity..but i do know frank only uses best quality cables available..so u wouldnt even need to know that as all his cables are as pure as possible


----------



## davidsh

Thank you hfmrookie!


----------



## Austin Morrow

That Virus cables looks mighty cool, and I always love the names Frank gives his cables. XD


----------



## SMBuscemi

I just received my 2nd batch of cables from Toxic. Although I've not really started using them yet because of holiday travel, I am very, very excited! Impressions to follow later!
  
 Sal


----------



## Toxic Cables

davidsh said:


> Nono, the gauge of the occ cobber wires mentioned above.. Might want some wire... And purity now that we are at it


 
 24AWG, purity of this wire is 5N and is not used in the manufacturing of any of my own cables. It's a decent wire, but was a little too flexible for my liking.
  
 For £0.50 per feet you can't go wrong.


----------



## ostewart

You have PM frank, is it the same as the flexible copper you sent me in the past?

If so it's great but hard to get an even braid as its so flexible


----------



## Toxic Cables

ostewart said:


> You have PM frank, is it the same as the flexible copper you sent me in the past?
> 
> If so it's great but hard to get an even braid as its so flexible


 
 Yes, it's the same wire and when braiding, just leave it loose and not apply any presure and you find find it braids perfectly and even.
  
 Here's a small piece i just done, i will throw it in with your order. It took me a minute and looks perfect,


----------



## ostewart

Thanks for the tip frank!


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank you have a pm my friend


----------



## lin0003

Frank, you have PM! Up for quite a lot of wire cos I might start some DIY


----------



## ALSO

Just received my Silver Poison with the new silver sleeve for HD600/650, am hearing the difference already through a Gilmore Lite and Luxman DAC.  More audio impressions to follow but the cable itself is stunning to look at it.  Happy to join the toxic wild bunch.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*I have been getting a lot of messages about the new JHA Roxanne cable and if we will offer this.*
  
*Jerry Harvey Audio have indicated that they will be making the connectors available to cable manufacturers, so when these are made available, we will be offering the Roxanne cable.*
  
*If you would like to go on a waiting list for this cable, please PM me with the subject "Roxanne" and i will note your name down and contact you as soon as we can get hold of the connectors, to take your order.*


----------



## stvc

toxic cables said:


> *I have been getting a lot of messages about the new JHA Roxanne cable and if we will offer this.*
> 
> *Jerry Harvey Audio have indicated that they will be making the connectors available to cable manufacturers, so when these are made available, we will be offering the Roxanne cable.*
> 
> *If you would like to go on a waiting list for this cable, please PM me with the subject "Roxanne" and i will note your name down and contact you as soon as we can get hold of the connectors, to take your order.*


 
  
 Base on last check with Jerry during MOOK, he mention it would be release on march.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*The sale on Audio GD and the others is now over. I will keep the HiFiMAN open for today, so for those in the EU, get in touch to get your HE cans at US prices *


----------



## Toxic Cables

HE-6 All sold, loads of HE-500, HE-400 and HE300 remaining.
  
 We also have 2 units of the discontinued HE5-LE.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> HE-6 All sold, loads of HE-500, HE-400 and HE300 remaining.
> 
> We also have 2 units of the discontinued HE5-LE.



I mentioned ur sale on the he500 thread..hope u dont mind..just wanna help out


----------



## ALSO

A few quick impressions.  Mostly I listen to electrostats but I wanted to have one efficient and manageable dynamic rig, which consists of HD600s through a Gilmore Lite and Luxman DAC.  It sounds nice, but was curious about the difference a cable would make and also about Toxic in particular.  Within the limits I'd set, I wanted to push this combo to its edges.  The Silver Poison arrived yesterday, and I've been burning it in for the past 24 hours, and the ensemble has opened up incredibly--I feel like I'm now getting the most out of each component.  The soundstage is much wider and I hear the music from all directions; fuller body than before and am able to take better advantage of the Gilmore Lite's neutrality, as well as the 600's.  The overall sound is detailed and clean, what I was after.  I feel the SP even gets more from the limited DAC.  Very happy with this addition.


----------



## inter voice

Frank has returned my SW after re-termination (from HD800 to LCD-X connectors) and I must say the workmanship is of first class and the turn-around time is quick. 

My new Audeze LCD-X and the SW cable have burn-in for more than 150 hrs and 50 hrs respectively and it is therefore time for me to report on my impression on the performance of the SW with that of the stock cable.

The test is simple and I just used my ears for the judgement (based on my impression) . I listened to a number of my favourite CDs and compared the SQ of the two cables track by track. I spent almost three hrs on the comparisons.

I can now confirm that with the SW cable on, the transparency of the music has much improved and there is no more veil when compared with the stock cable. I also found the music separation has also improved and the background is much cleaner. However the HF has only extended by very small amount and I believe it is due to the characteristics of the LCD-X and as such using a silver cable can only boost the HF by a small margin. My conclusion is that with the SW connected to the LCD-X there is noticeably positive improvement in the SQ when compared with the stock cable. 

I also have two pairs of HD800s (one with a BW while the other with 18AWG Scorpion) and I am going to provide my impression of HD800 with that of LCD-X. I found the lower midrange and bass of LCD-X is exceptionally good and therefore using it for jazz vocals will certainly beat HD800. As a whole LCD-X is more musical and the music is with a lot more body, the music is very analogue and warmer than HD800. On the other hand HD800 is excellent in revealing all the musical details in particular the HF and high midrange areas as well as the excellent sound staging where LCD-X is unable to compete. The bass of HD800 is not lean at all to my ears but not as tight and extended when compared with LCD-X. IMHO HD800 performs excellent when listening to classical and jazz music. I am pleased to have bought both HD800 and LCD-X for use with different types of music.

Lastly I must thank Frank for making various types of excellent Toxics to work with different types of headphones. There is no doubt that without the excellent Toxic cables connected to my headphones they cannot perform their best of their performance.


----------



## jazzgas

Inter Voice, thanks for your impressions.  I have the LCD 2.2s, how would you compare the LCD-Xs to these?  I also have the HD800s now with a Silver Poison Cable as well as a Balanced Silver Widow cable on the LCDs.  The cables are too new to really come to any conclusions but  I am pleased so far.  Those who say different cables don't change the sound are obviously wrong.  Mark.


----------



## Shini44

Frank you got PM ^^


----------



## inter voice

jazzgas said:


> Inter Voice, thanks for your impressions.  I have the LCD 2.2s, how would you compare the LCD-Xs to these?  I also have the HD800s now with a Silver Poison Cable as well as a Balanced Silver Widow cable on the LCDs.  The cables are too new to really come to any conclusions but  I am pleased so far.  Those who say different cables don't change the sound are obviously wrong.  Mark.




Mark@ Yes I did audition 2.2s, 3 and XD before I bought my X 

I found 2.2s is a bit dull and the bass is too heavy to my ears. It also lacks all the details in the HF. IMHO X is a different headphone from 2.2s or 3 as it has a wider sound staging, more extended HF (though not as detail as HD800) but with lesser bass than 2.2s. X is more dynamic and fast and is particularly good at its midrange. It sounds very warm to my ears and I love its sonic signature. 

Just to take this opportunity to mention that between X and XD I prefer X more as XD sounds not natural to me thoght it has a bit more bass and HF (but that is only my impression ). It might be due to its closed cup design.

Regarding HD800 from my personal experience BW is the best companion while next to it is 18AWG Scorpion. SW is good to the ears of some people but to me I found it to be too details and the music is very analytical and not musical at all. It is good if you use it as a monitor to identify all the details in the recording but the music is not to my liking . This is the reason I return the SW to Frank for retermination from HD800 to LCD-X  Now I am really happy with all of my CANs


----------



## preproman

Does Toxic do interconnects?
  
 Yor Help is needed.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/698810/the-interconnect-and-power-cable-thread


----------



## sensui123

preproman said:


> Does Toxic do interconnects?
> 
> Yor Help is needed.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/698810/the-interconnect-and-power-cable-thread


 
  
 They most certainly do.  I have their silver poison interconnects for all my components with carbon fiber rhodium RCA connectors as well as XLR connectors.  Very nice stuff.


----------



## stvc

Frank do you have any smaller diameter silver cable? maybe 30AWG? used for mod the internal circuit board, best if coated.


----------



## jazzgas

inter voice said:


> Mark@ Yes I did audition 2.2s, 3 and XD before I bought my X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You may be correct in regards to the SW and HD800's.  I bought the Silver Poison cables at a slight discount because of a very minor cosmetic issue...so I knew if I didn't like it I could get my investment back and purchase a Copper Toxic cable if need be.  Also there was no wait...It was shipped after payment and arrived about 2 weeks later where as the SW for the Audeze Cans came 4 months after payment.  At this point I haven't decided what to do....I actually am liking the Silver Poison with the HD 800 although I would like the sound a little warmer.  I'm looking into different tubes for my pre amp to accomplish this though.
  
 The Balanced Silver Widow cable has a dramatic effect on the LCD 2.2s....I couldn't call them dark.  They are far more detailed with better/more treble extension without losing much Bass, if any.  It's a very different sound from that with the stock single ended cable with my Decware tubed Taboo MK III Amp through the CSP3 pre amp.  Mark.


----------



## inter voice

Mark@ Just to clarify that when I did the audition I used the headphones' stock cables for the comparison. During the test my ears told me that 2.2s was certainly darker than the X. According to all the feedbacks here it has been confirmed that 2.2s will have great SQ improvement with the help of SW cable .


----------



## jazzgas

inter voice said:


> Mark@ Just to clarify that when I did the audition I used the headphones' stock cables for the comparison. During the test my ears told me that 2.2s was certainly darker than the X. According to all the feedbacks here it has been confirmed that 2.2s will have great SQ improvement with the help of SW cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What you say is true.  I actually like the "Warm" sound or what some called "Veiled" with the LCD 2.2s especially on poorer or older recordings....I listen to a lot of Jazz from the 30's to 50's that benefit from "less" detail.  I like having all these choices and will probably just buy a Copper Toxic Cable for the HD 800 at some point and keep the poison.  Maybe I'll win a Black Widow from Frank....


----------



## walakalulu

I'm using the SW with the Audeze lcd 3's. There is an improvement in hf detail at the expense of a little loss of 'body' in the bass but the bass is now better defined so all in all a good trade off compared with the stock cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  
*Starting off with the first of many give aways for 2014.*
  
*This will be my new Silver Poison USB cable in 1m.*
  
*I have chosen the winner of this prize myself, rather then randomly and it will be going to my most prolific (spent the most with me) and one of the most patient customers of many from 2013.*
  
*The winner is Sensui123.*
  

  
*Thanks mate.*


----------



## Shini44

Gratz Sensui123!!!


----------



## achl354

congrats dude!!
  
 cant wait to get my SW iem


----------



## Shini44

achl354 said:


> congrats dude!!
> 
> cant wait to get my SW iem


 
 lol! i did order SW too!! 7 weeks ago i think , this batch will be shipped in 6-7 days unless something came up again, i asked for mine to be burned in for 100-150 hours.


----------



## achl354

shini44 said:


> lol! i did order SW too!! 7 weeks ago i think , this batch will be shipped in 6-7 days unless something came up again, i asked for mine to be burned in for 100-150 hours.


 
  
 LOL
  
 i ordered mine early Dec, should be shipped along with the current batch
  
 u can ask for a burn in service??? =)


----------



## Toxic Cables

shini44 said:


> lol! i did order SW too!! 7 weeks ago i think , this batch will be shipped in 6-7 days unless something came up again, i asked for mine to be burned in for 100-150 hours.


 
 Batch ships towards the end of the month.


----------



## Shini44

toxic cables said:


> Batch ships towards the end of the month.


 
 np Frank, we all know you were busy, new year etc, that fact we can use one of your cables, specially the Silver Widow, is an honor itself , sleep well frank ^^


----------



## sensui123

toxic cables said:


> ​
> *Starting off with the first of many give aways for 2014.*
> 
> *This will be my new Silver Poison USB cable in 1m.*
> ...


 
  
 Talk about a pleasant surprise.  Thanks Frank!  Told you guys good things come to those that wait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But seriously, thanks so much for the bonus....it's been nothing but a pleasure every time we communicate and I'm always in awe whenever I listen to my equipment with Frank's cables.  Truly top class stuff.  The Copper Venom for the HD800 and Silver Widow cabling has been especially awesome....but silver poison is nothing to sneeze @ either, enjoying everything thoroughly.  As I mentioned above, give Frank a pm if you're interested in quality interconnects....just beautiful work and sounds exquisite.


----------



## alan_g

enjoy your new toxic cable...sensui123


----------



## Angelbelow

Awesome congrats on the cable.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Congrats sensui123
And frank..when are we going to see an updated list including ur powercables and usb cables ?


----------



## lin0003

Congrats on the cable!


----------



## maguire

You just have to love the guy right?........Who else gives you this? Enjoy Sensi.


----------



## Paul Graham

Congrats Sensui! Frank is a legend is he not?!
 Enjoy your cable dude


----------



## Toxic Cables

*A 16 wire Venom with tip to tip solid silver contacts (Reference Series), other then the 1/4" jack. Rubys and Sapphires showing left and right plugs (i had not put them on the adapters yet at the time of pictures, just the cable).*
  
*It was extremely difficult making this cable with 16 wires while still trying to keep it compacts and it took a lot of trial and error to perfect it with the end result being a cable nearly the same size as the 8 wire version.*
  
*It all started with a customer ordering the normal Venom, later asking if the wires could be doubled. Without thinking i agreed to try, only to later realize that there was no way i would be able to make the wires fit with the current insulation and was starting to regret taking the order.*
*I contacted my wire supplier and we had a new batch of Venom wire made just for this cable, one that did not have the thick insulation the 8 wire Venom uses.*
  
*Even with the new wire, it took weeks, carefully twisting each wire around each other, while still retaining good flexibility, this is not something i really want to do again *
  
*The 16 wire Venom turned in to a 16 month wait, with all the R&D, trial and error and wire sourcing that went in to it, but what we ended up with, is a cable like no other, it sounds phenomenal. Glad i had a customer who was willing to wait as long as it took.*
  
*This was a custom order and i am still in two minds about offering these for sale due to how long they take to build. If i did ever decide to offer them for sale, i would limit sales to 1 or maybe 2 cables per year.*
  
*What do you guys think *





 
  
  
  
  
  
*Unfortunately the actual cable was already built, by the time i received the new aluminium Y splitters that i had made for the Venom cables.*


----------



## lightningfarron

A 16 wire venom?? I cant imagine how good will it sound and maybe that cable can finally bring people to audio nirvana


----------



## citraian

How much did it cost?


----------



## jazzgas

toxic cables said:


> *A 16 wire Venom with tip to tip solid silver contacts (Reference Series), other then the 1/4" jack. Rubys and Sapphires showing left and right plugs (i had not put them on the adapters yet at the time of pictures, just the cable).*
> 
> *It was extremely difficult making this cable with 16 wires while still trying to keep it compacts and it took a lot of trial and error to perfect it with the end result being a cable nearly the same size as the 8 wire version.*
> 
> ...


 
 Frank, those are absolutely beautiful but how heavy and flexible would they be.  I love my naked  8ft Silver Widows which are very flexible and light.  What would an 8 ft headphone cable run in the above configuration?  Mark.


----------



## stvc

What the different by double up the wire?


----------



## hifimanrookie

stvc said:


> What the different by double up the wire?



U mean quadrible..as its 4 times more wire inside..as the standard sw has only 4 wires lolz
But damn..this wire in dual 3pin xlr balanced form would look sooo good on my new rig.


----------



## stvc

What I mean what it change with 4x of the wire, the conductive are same on each wire, it give more or better signal? Wondering how big the different.


----------



## davidsh

stvc said:


> What I mean what it change with 4x of the wire, the conductive are same on each wire, it give more or better signal? Wondering how big the different.


 
 It makes for a better signal. As cables are already a controversial subject I won't comment on how it might affect sound...


----------



## Toxic Cables

It's a cable i am still deciding if i will offer for sale or not, so i have not worked out the price on it yet, but will not be for the faint hearted if i do sell it.  Off the top of my head, it will be 3 to 4 times the price of the Venom.  I would also not sell more then 1 or 2 a year, as it takes too long to build.


----------



## stvc

Thanks David, I believe the cable make different to sound, just wondering how big the different especially come to more wire, I saw some ic with many many small core wire as well.


----------



## Toxic Cables

The Venom already uses the thickest solid core wire of any headphone cable on the market, and this cable has 16 of them. Not multiples of tiny gauge wires.
  
 As with the standard Venom, the 16 wire is still flexible and managable, although slightly less flexible then the standard Venom which customers still found very flexible. Maybe someone who owns a Venom can chime in.
  
 Flexibility of solid wires, especially rectangular, is all in how you lay out, configure and braid the wires, this is where trial and error comes in.


----------



## sensui123

paul graham said:


> Congrats Sensui! Frank is a legend is he not?!
> Enjoy your cable dude


 
  
 Guy's a legend and proves to be time after time.....always innovating and rolling out new products.  I always appreciate someone that puts the investment back into the business to service customers better with better services and products.
  
 Great looking cable Frank.....why must you tempt everyone to upgrade.... always a nice touch lately with the snakes. =)


----------



## refault

I just received my Silver Widow HD650 cable today and on the shrinkwrap around the Kobiconn jack it says "White Widow" and not Silver Widow. I just hope I got a Silver Widow and not a White Widow cable, or is this normal for the shrink wrap around the plugs to say different things? Thanks.


----------



## inter voice

refault said:


> I just received my Silver Widow HD650 cable today and on the shrinkwrap around the Kobiconn jack it says "White Widow" and not Silver Widow. I just hope I got a Silver Widow and not a White Widow cable, or is this normal for the shrink wrap around the plugs to say different things? Thanks.


 
 I suggest you take a photo and PM Frank who will then tell you if yours is WW or SW.


----------



## Angelbelow

Yeah, doesn't hurt to be safe.


----------



## Toxic Cables

refault said:


> I just received my Silver Widow HD650 cable today and on the shrinkwrap around the Kobiconn jack it says "White Widow" and not Silver Widow. I just hope I got a Silver Widow and not a White Widow cable, or is this normal for the shrink wrap around the plugs to say different things? Thanks.


 
 I am extremely sorry for the mix up.
  
 The cable will be the SW, we did not make any WW with the RSA connector. You will notice the cable will also have the new aluminium HD6XX connectors, only the SW has this.
  
 Unfortunately, my staff made a mistake and shipped all the HD6XX SW cables with WW shrink wrap on the jack end, i have had 2 other customers with the HD6XX SW cable report the same thing.
  
 Unfortunately, when i looked over the cables for wormanship and testing, i did not notice this myself.
  
 So you do have the correct cable, just the wrong shrink on it. You can continue to use the cable and whenever you are ready, even if it's 6 months or 6 years down the line, you can email me and send the cable back and i will have this replaced for you.


----------



## refault

toxic cables said:


> I am extremely sorry for the mix up.
> 
> The cable will be the SW, we did not make any WW with the RSA connector. You will notice the cable will also have the new aluminium HD6XX connectors, only the SW has this.
> 
> ...


 

 Cool, I'm glad to hear it is the Silver Widow cable at least 
 Thanks for the response and the offer to fix it in the future; I might consider it one day after I get some listening out of it


----------



## Toxic Cables

refault said:


> Cool, I'm glad to hear it is the Silver Widow cable at least
> Thanks for the response and the offer to fix it in the future; I might consider it one day after I get some listening out of it


 
 Whenever you are ready, just get in touch and we will get it fixed up for you. I realized you would not want to send it back right away, hench my offer to send it back at a future date 
  
 Apologies agaim for the mix up.
  
 Off to bed now, will go through emails and PM's later today.


----------



## syobwoc

My SP cable shipped before Christmas and the tracking says it departed Detroit, MI on Dec 30th.  (im in South Texas)  I didn't know the US still had the pony express.  I'm super excited and can't wait...


----------



## Viper2005

Wow! My Silver Widow cable shipped last week Friday the 3rd and it arrived to my door today.. I can't believe how quickly it got here! And that was with Royal Air Mail to Winnipeg Canada. Going to burn it in now!


----------



## ostewart

Just a quick pic of a cable I made using the cable frank posted up that is £0.50 per foot, very flexible but I managed to get a fairly consistent braid. aprox 6ft HD6XX cable.
 Hope you don't mind me posting this here frank, as it is only to show the cable you were offering for a low price.


----------



## kothganesh

A newbie with Toxic Cables here and, no surprise, a hearty word (or several) of appreciation for Frank and his work. I ordered two cables, the Silver Poison for the LCD-XC and the Silver Widow for the Senn HD650. The XC sounds more open now with very sweet treble while retaining the punch at the bottom end. I've had two 4 hour sessions the last two days and time just flew.
  
 I've not spent much time at all with the Senn but plan on doing so over the weekend. Great work, Frank.


----------



## nigeljames

kothganesh said:


> A newbie with Toxic Cables here and, no surprise, a hearty word (or several) of appreciation for Frank and his work. I ordered two cables, the Silver Poison for the LCD-XC and the Silver Widow for the Senn HD650. The XC sounds more open now with very sweet treble while retaining the punch at the bottom end. I've had two 4 hour sessions the last two days and time just flew.
> 
> I've not spent much time at all with the Senn but plan on doing so over the weekend. Great work, Frank.


 
  
 Curious as to why you went for the lesser cable with the better phone and the better cable with the HD650?
  
 Both great cables though, enjoy


----------



## Blaalad12

Anyone else have communication issues with Frank? Seems like a nice guy an all and alot of people praise him for how fast he responds to peoples queries and that was certainly the case wednesday night , I then went a head and purchased a cable from him thursday morning (which he said was ready to be shipped right away as he knew i needed it asap as i currently am without the use of my headphones untili receive it) But since paying him,I havent heard a word since, its been 48 hours now and still no reply nor any email to say the cable has been shipped or its on its way etc 
  
 Iam sure he's busy or whatever but slightly pee'd off because its likely i wont have the cable as soon as expected now!!


----------



## longbowbbs

Frank does not sit by the computer responding to messages. Toxic is always inconsistent with their delivery times. However, once you get the cable it is all good. Patience is key.


----------



## hifimanrookie

blaalad12 said:


> Anyone else have communication issues with Frank? Seems like a nice guy an all and alot of people praise him for how fast he responds to peoples queries and that was certainly the case wednesday night , I then went a head and purchased a cable from him thursday morning (which he said was ready to be shipped right away as he knew i needed it asap as i currently am without the use of my headphones untili receive it) But since paying him,I havent heard a word since, its been 48 hours now and still no reply nor any email to say the cable has been shipped or its on its way etc
> 
> Iam sure he's busy or whatever but slightly pee'd off because its likely i wont have the cable as soon as expected now!!



Sent him a pm with in subject 'awaiting urgently on new cable' ..am sure that will help..he is indeed very busy by the way and gets lots of mails as u can imagine. Good luck with it.


----------



## Viper2005

Don't worry. Franks shipping is lightning fast!
I also didn't get a tracking number or anything either, but I got a PM from Frank 2 days after it shipped..
It only took 6 days to get it from UK to central Canada, which is amazing for mail service.


----------



## Blaalad12

Ah thats good to hear guys, Iam admittedly incredibly impatient haha I just thought that he seemed to float around here alot so when i didnt hear anything in 48 hours i was wondering was something wrong!! He did seem like a sound guy when we spoke i have to say, I just wish my cable was on its way now lol 
  
 Oh well, hopefully this beauty arrives next week, iam lost without my headphones!!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

If you want 24h customer service, expect to pay more for your cables. It's that simple.
 Toxic Cables' prices are so low because 99% of Franks money and 100% of his passion go into the cables, nowhere else. So yes, there will be communication issues and you will have to wait for replies and all that. But what you get in the end is astonishing craftmanship and material quality at an insanely low price.


----------



## Blaalad12

amanand88keys said:


> If you want 24h customer service, expect to pay more for your cables. It's that simple.
> Toxic Cables' prices are so low because 99% of Franks money and 100% of his passion go into the cables, nowhere else. So yes, there will be communication issues and you will have to wait for replies and all that. But what you get in the end is astonishing craftmanship and material quality at an insanely low price.


 
  
 Now iam even more exited haha I only really ordered it because i needed it , but i have read alot of people saying his cables are so good they even improve the sound to some degree which personally i would of been skeptical about , really looking forward to testing this cable when i get it


----------



## hifimanrookie

blaalad12 said:


> Now iam even more exited haha I only really ordered it because i needed it , but i have read alot of people saying his cables are so good they even improve the sound to some degree which personally i would of been skeptical about , really looking forward to testing this cable when i get it



Trust me and the already 1000sends who has one of his cables...his cables are worth it...even worse...once u get toxicated u wont turn to any other brand anymore ( i am on my third cable now)..as far i can see the toxic buyers are just as loyal as rolls royce owners for their own brand...in japan honda (r types) has the same kind of loyal followers..its almost a cult!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

blaalad12 said:


> Now iam even more exited haha I only really ordered it because i needed it , but i have read alot of people saying his cables are so good *they even improve the sound* to some degree which personally i would of been skeptical about , really looking forward to testing this cable when i get it


 
 That's the whole point of buying aftermarket cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and better durability.


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> That's the whole point of buying aftermarket cables  and better durability.



And ofcourse sexiness!!


----------



## Blaalad12

Wahey, Frank just messaged me now, I had hoped it would be shipped today but he's shipping it monday so hopefully it does ship monday because if it does i should have it next week  If i have to wait any longer i honestly think ill go insane ha


----------



## Toxic Cables

blaalad12 said:


> Anyone else have communication issues with Frank? Seems like a nice guy an all and alot of people praise him for how fast he responds to peoples queries and that was certainly the case wednesday night , I then went a head and purchased a cable from him thursday morning (which he said was ready to be shipped right away as he knew i needed it asap as i currently am without the use of my headphones untili receive it) But since paying him,I havent heard a word since, its been 48 hours now and still no reply nor any email to say the cable has been shipped or its on its way etc
> 
> Iam sure he's busy or whatever but slightly pee'd off because its likely i wont have the cable as soon as expected now!!


 
 I spoke to you late night Wedesday/early morning Thursday and you said you would place an order on the site the next day. You purchased the cable Yesterday, so please allow some time  and i will respond when i can. I have a family and run a business, so i can't be replying to emails every hour as i will get nothing done, especially now as i am doing a batch of IEM cables, so replies to emails will be slow.
  
 You wanted to get the cable next week and i said you should get it then and you should, so no need to panic because i don't reply to your message, it's only been a day since your order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Sorry, i will start to go through some of the messages now.


----------



## Paul Graham

hifimanrookie said:


> And ofcourse sexiness!!


 
  
 And Of Course the comradeship in our small elite group of InToxicated Toxic Cable Appreciating type peoples.
  
 BlaaLad, 
  
 The quality, the craftsmanship, the improvement in sound, the ruggedness & The Before and After care is second to none!
 If you look on my profile, The one brand I have more of than any other is Franks. 
 I promise you the wait is well worth it!
  
 All the best, Paul


----------



## Blaalad12

toxic cables said:


> I spoke to you late night Wedesday/early morning Thursday and you said you would place an order on the site the next day. You purchased the cable Yesterday, so please allow some time  and i will respond when i can. I have a family and run a business, so i can't be replying to emails every hour as i will get nothing done, especially now as i am doing a batch of IEM cables, so replies to emails will be slow.
> 
> You wanted to get the cable next week and i said you should get it then and you should, so no need to panic because i don't reply to your message, it's only been a day since your order
> 
> Sorry, i will start to go through some of the messages now.


 
 Apologies Frank for my impatience!! I was hoping when i ordered it thursday morning that it could possibly be posted that evening or today but i didnt reaise how busy you are or that you more or less work alone!! Appreciate the reply tonight and iam just happy to know it will be posted monday, Thanks Frank  :biggrin:


----------



## Toxic Cables

blaalad12 said:


> Apologies Frank for my impatience!! I was hoping when i ordered it thursday morning that it could possibly be posted that evening or today but i didnt reaise how busy you are or that you more or less work alone!! Appreciate the reply tonight and iam just happy to know it will be posted monday, Thanks Frank  :biggrin:


 
 Unfortunately i don't go through website orders everyday, neither the post office.
  
 Anyway, the cable should be with you next week.


----------



## bhattsan

Frank,

I have trying to contact you for the past *3 days about my order. Please respond.


----------



## Toxic Cables

bhattsan said:


> Frank,
> 
> I have trying to contact you for the past *3 days about my order. Please respond.


 
 Your in stock order was sent the next day.
  
 PM's replied to, need to get some rest so will go through emails in the morning lads.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Where are the good old days when we only started to 'complain' for delivery after 4 months wait


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> Where are the good old days when we only started to 'complain' for delivery after 4 months wait


----------



## inter voice

It seems people are now pressing Frank for speedy delivery because he can complete his orders faster than before.
  
 Please be considerate and kind to Frank as he is doing a small business and needs to rest bearing in mind that he also has a family.
  
 I have never complaint when I ordered three cables from Frank and the longest wait was 9 months and then 6 months and then 3 months. The speed of delivery has been greatly improved and don't expect to get your cable next day after payment. The lead time has been greatly improved and what can we expect from Frank, just be reasonable.


----------



## kothganesh

nigeljames said:


> Curious as to why you went for the lesser cable with the better phone and the better cable with the HD650?
> 
> Both great cables though, enjoy



Honest answer: I had no clue what I was doing !! After reading this thread and about how a silver cable could lighten up the Audez'e cans, I went to their website and ordered the Silver Poison without comparing the various names. When I asked Frank for a good cable for the Senns, he told me the Silver Widow was available so I ordered that too.


----------



## djmeister

toxic cables said:


> Your in stock order was sent the next day.
> 
> PM's replied to, need to get some rest so will go through emails in the morning lads.


 

 I to have been waiting for a response to an email I sent Frank on Wednesday, I'm just trying to order a cable that is in stock!!


----------



## HPDJ

I'll be posting a sale for a *Silver Poison Cable* for Audeze headphones in the classified's section sometime (hopefully) today for anyone who might be interested in a great cable that is fully burned in and ready to ship. I'll post a link to the ad in this thread once I've finished putting it together


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry, deleted for now.


----------



## noobzpro

Hi frank dropped you a pm


----------



## Kiats

Frank,
  
 I dropped you a PM in case you missed it.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## dgriffter

Would PM to Frank be the way to place an order for a cable?


----------



## hifimanrookie

dgriffter said:


> Would PM to Frank be the way to place an order for a cable?



Yep  and dont forget to check his product list on his headfi profile with pricing


----------



## lightningfarron

Hi Friends

i have the 8 wire hybrid and silver widow for hd800 for sometime now and i wanted to short comparison this two great cable.
The set used in this set up Flac->Foobar->Alo Greenline USB->Fostex HP-A8->HD800
After comparing these two cable with my hd800 i noticed that the 4 wire silver widow stands to the 8 wire hybrid quiet well. 

Treble: The silver widow had more extension here and i realised that it was abit brighter than the 8 wire hybrid and the 8 wire hybrid gives a smoother treble and also brighten the treble abit than the stock cable but darker than the widow. both are great cable and the widow slightly wins in detail and the 8 wire wins in smoothness, both have very clear treble.

Mid: This is where i feel that the 8 wire shine here, the 8 wire warm the sound of the hd800 makes it really enjoyable with female vocal without having it too warm like copper cable and making it too bright with silver cable, the 8wire have done its job well done here but the silver widow is not a slouch either here, i noticed that the silver widow is less intimate than the 8 wire in the mid and less warm, piano does sounds better with the silver widow because of the more realism it gives
.
Bass: the silver widows gives a tighter bass to the hd800 but the 8 wire gives it more impact and deeper bass.

detail: the silver widow slightly edges the 8 wire in term of detail.

imaging and soundstage: the 8 wire have a bigger soundstage which quiet surprising and i like the imaging of the 8 wire abit more than the silver widow here, the silver widow have better instrument seperation. the 8 wire makes the vocal to be slightly upfront.

overall i really enjoy these two cables but i prefer the 8 wire on the hd800 with my set up, im gonna get an lcd 3 hopefully next month and im gonna sent my silver widow back to frank to terminate the connector, and one thing i noticed is that the silver widow doesnt change the sound signature by much with the hd800, its like keeping everything the hd800 had and making them alot better than stock cable while the 8 wire also does the same on some things like keeping the sound to be very clean but it also changes a couple of thing like making it abit warmer and more impact in the bass.
please take this comparison with a grain of salt because im not an expert and i just write what i hear with my ear so there might be slight bias because of my sound preference.


----------



## dgriffter

hifimanrookie said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the tip


----------



## hifimanrookie

hey Frank,
  i just got the perfect partner for the perfect cable u cooked for me...just look at them together...a pair made in heaven with that THICK cable with those real carbon connectors and black nylon sleeving..simply perfect! just wanted to show u that..damn..have to wait for at least another month or so for my amp...
  
 ps.the phone is one of the 20 Code-X'ses..and i am the third person worldwide to get one..but mine is not brown like the others! and it isnt sealed with modern wood oil...but with old fashioned bee-wax i understand..like the olddays...thats why it has that hundred years old look and feel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ps...the model on the pic is my 11year old princess...she volunteerd to show how comfy it is


----------



## hifimanrookie

dgriffter said:


> Thanks for the tip


 

 we are here to help each other my dear fellow headfi'er, his cables are really out of this world...


----------



## inter voice

lightningfarron said:


> overall i really enjoy these two cables but i prefer the 8 wire on the hd800 with my set up, im gonna get an lcd 3 hopefully next month and im gonna sent my silver widow back to frank to terminate the connector, and one thing i noticed is that the silver widow doesnt change the sound signature by much with the hd800, its like keeping everything the hd800 had and making them alot better than stock cable while the 8 wire also does the same on some things like keeping the sound to be very clean but it also changes a couple of thing like making it abit warmer and more impact in the bass.



I have two HD800s and one LCD-X.  If you are going to buy LCD 3 I suggest you compare it with LCD-X before making a final decision.  IMHO LCD-X sounds better than LCD 3 after comparison but of course it very much depends on personal preference 



.  I also had a SW for H800 but like you I sent it back to Frank for re-termination to LCD-X and it matches wonderfully with this CANs. IMHO the SW has overshot the HF of HD800 by a little bit even though it improves the bass, the sound stage, music separation and produces more air to the CANs. 
 
If you ask me, after owing LCD-X for more than a month I started to love LCD-X a little more than HD800 even though the higher midrange to HF department are not as good as HD800 however the SQ of LCD-X is more musical in particular when playing jazz vocals.  Just for example when playing Rebecca Pidgeon's Spanish Harlem the HF shaker sound can be heard clearly on HD800 and each one is a bit different BUT with LCD-X the shaker sound is very faint and barely audioable even with SW being used. However the strong point of LCD-X is that you will find Rebecca's voice has fuller body and better feeling than HD800.  These are just my impressions.


----------



## maguire

She is beautiful Hifimanrookie & what a cute smile also...
 I see the next generation of Headfi coming through..Darn it, I wish my dad had pair of those.....


----------



## Blaalad12

Just received my cable from Frank today, I've seen many people talk about how 'sexy' his cables are and always thought pfffft it's a bloody cable guys, how could it look sexy but wow it really is sexy ha Something about it had me admiring it's beauty every few minutes  Haven't had a chance to actually test/listen with it yet but can't wait to later! Just glad to have my headphones back, it's a been a long week without them! Big thanks to Frank aswell of course


----------



## Noirkw91

@Hifimanrookie What pads are those with your HE-500s ?


----------



## Paul Graham

I believe they are LCD2 pads but I could be wrong...


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

noirkw91 said:


> @Hifimanrookie What pads are those with your HE-500s ?


 

 Those are not He-500, they're Code-Xs, which are modified He-5LEs. The pads are custom made, but I'd have to go back to the CodeX thread to check. They are similare to Audez'e pads.


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> Those are not He-500, they're Code-Xs, which are modified He-5LEs. The pads are custom made, but I'd have to go back to the CodeX thread to check. They are similare to Audez'e pads.





AManAnd88Keys not HE5LE (those have a different kind of drivers).. but one of the 20x NOS HE5's he still had in stock...yes NOS....unused...RARE as hell 
And ur right..custom made pads..and very very very soft....as is the headband with memory foam stitched in it 

Maguire yes she is a princess..and it was a complete shock that she loved the looks..as she is more in the bling bling stuff like her mum...she wanted pics with them on her head to put on her facebook... When i heard that my jaw fell to the floor of the shock..lolz

More info on the code-x thread.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

hifimanrookie said:


> @AManAnd88Keys not HE5LE (those have a different kind of drivers).. but one of the 20x NOS HE5's he still had in stock...yes NOS....unused...RARE as hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ah, thanks for the correction! I bet it sounds really good.


----------



## Tony1110

hifimanrookie said:


> AManAnd88Keys not HE5LE (those have a different kind of drivers).. but one of the 20x NOS HE5's he still had in stock...yes NOS....unused...RARE as hell
> And ur right..custom made pads..and very very very soft....as is the headband with memory foam stitched in it
> 
> Maguire yes she is a princess..and it was a complete shock that she loved the looks..as she is more in the bling bling stuff like her mum...she wanted pics with them on her head to put on her facebook... When i heard that my jaw fell to the floor of the shock..lolz
> ...




Has your superamp been delivered yet? I've not been in the HE-500 thread since I flogged mine.


----------



## hifimanrookie

tony1110 said:


> Has your superamp been delivered yet? I've not been in the HE-500 thread since I flogged mine.



Nope...still waiting...  
And its no super amp... But it what it does is, is the most expensive audio equipment i ever bought for my home.. as my code-x B lack Edition is the most expensive thing i ever put on my head 

I still have to find out how super they will sound together...or how ****ty... U never know


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank, Ive left you an important PM mate.


----------



## som4ew

After 5 months, I have received my HD800 Black Widow on the eve of Christmas day, it look gorgeous and precious with top quality hand made as usual. It is one of my best investment in headphone, with over 200 hours burn-in, it turn a very good headphone HD800 into a great Headphone. I like HD800 for it’s wide sound stage and instrument placement, pace, but that come with ear piecing treble and short in instrument timber and instrument realism. I have it Anaxilus mod modified, but that still not really cure the ear bleeding treble. Trying new amps with no avail, (I am using Earmax SE with NOS ’60 Seimen E88CC ) from Bakoon HP-1 to Yulong with no better than Earmax sometime even worst. My ATH L3000 is not strong in sound stage width but it second to none on instrument timber, piano, drums and timpani first note attack, are real and life size, HD800+Toxic cable Black Widow +Anaxilus come to very close to L3000 in this department, gaining this make HD800+Toxic cable Black Widow +Anaxilus mod an all rounded musical headphone. With the second hand HD800 now is on sale at 7-900 usd. + Toxic cable Black Widow, it make this combination a bargain. What I should do next is to Un-Anaxilus mod and see what is the result, but at this moment the joy of music from HD800 is so addicted that I am too immersed in to have anything done. Thanks Frank


----------



## Hipper

*Toxic Silver Poison Balanced for HD800 *
  
 I ordered these in May 2013. I had been listening to the HD800s with a TEAC UD-h01 DAC. My set up was a PC with Windows 8, Jriver and music (only ripped Red Book Cds) on a hard drive in the PC. This was connected to the TEAC via USB and at first I used the TEACs own ¼” headphone jack. The sound was very detailed throughout the frequency range but the bass, whilst all the notes were there, was not strong enough to give that bottom that completes the musical picture. It was though still very nice listening.
  
 However, I have a Headroom Blockhead balanced amp from nine years ago and wanted to listen through that so I ordered the Silver Poison balanced cables with a pair of three pin Neutrik XLR plugs.
  

  
 Finally the Silver Poisons arrived after a seven month wait. I was not bothered about appearance but practicalities so I was not impressed with the uncovered weaved cables at the headphone end (as they can chafe on zipped clothing), the heavy weight of the metal cable splitters at each end (leading to strange twists at times), and the Neutrik 3 pin XLR plugs because they had no left/right markings on them. I put a dab of red paint on the right one once I identified it. All these are rather petty problems but worth pointing out nevertheless.
  

  
 Anyway I plugged them in with out any problems. So the set up was now PC-TEAC DAC-Blockhead amp. Of course the cables need some burn time but I never bother with that. I just listen and take it from there. Well, not surprisingly, the sound was a bit disappointing. The bass was good. The Blockhead is noted for strong bass and it delivered - a bit too strong for my taste. The treble was also good - better even then from the TEAC‘s own amp. It was the mids that were the problem - they seemed recessed. However even after just eight hours or so this seemed to be improving - or I was getting used to the sound.
  

  
 I then borrowed a T+A DAC8 for trialling. There are various filter options on this DAC but choosing what sounded the best (called ‘pure Bezier interpolator‘) I got a different sound. Now there was a bit less bass but still with the detail - just right I think. The mid range was lovely - acoustic guitars, harmony singing, a touch more information. The highs however were a tiny bit less than the TEAC. Subtle percussion on a very few tracks which I’d never heard before on my speakers or headphones were heard with the TEAC and I liked that. A pity.
  
 Soundstage you ask? I’ve never understood headphone soundstage claims such as wide and deep images. To me the sound is stuck between the ears and I’ve never heard it beyond that. Is wider deeper really possible on headphones with ordinary gear (I‘m aware of the Smyth Realiser)?
  
 What does this say about the Silver Poisons. Clearly even with just twenty hours use it can play whatever information is given it in good detail and musically. From my point of view it would seem I still need to find the right DAC as everything else seems capable too.
  
 Were the Silver Poisons worth the seven month wait - no, of course not. It’s just a headphone cable albeit a good one. I’ve no idea how it compares to others and doubt if I’m going to try and find out. I don’t regret buying them though - they sound good to me.


----------



## Toxic Cables

hipper said:


> *Toxic Silver Poison Balanced for HD800 *
> 
> I ordered these in May 2013. I had been listening to the HD800s with a TEAC UD-h01 DAC. My set up was a PC with Windows 8, Jriver and music (only ripped Red Book Cds) on a hard drive in the PC. This was connected to the TEAC via USB and at first I used the TEACs own ¼” headphone jack. The sound was very detailed throughout the frequency range but the bass, whilst all the notes were there, was not strong enough to give that bottom that completes the musical picture. It was though still very nice listening.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you for your impressions, it is always appreciated.
  
 Please let me quickly point out a couple of things. Both ends on the cables are marked with L and R, if you look at the picture you posted showing the red blob on the connector, on that same connector where the wire comes out and at the end of the strain relief you can see the letter R (can be seen on picture) and the left side will have the letter L.
  
 Regarding that second picture, this looks like the 2 wires were not untwisted before plugging them in, as you can can see from the first picture, this is how they should be plugged in and once the are, the weight of the cable will stop the wires twisting unless you did not straighten out the cable before plugging it to the headphone's. Not untwisting the wires before you plug them in, can also damage the cable. I understand it's just a cable, but reasonable care needs to be taken, as with anything.
  
 The wight of the splitters are only 8g each, 8g is something most people would hardly notice. I would be more then happy to take them off and replace with heatshrink.
  
 Regarding the uncovered ends past the Y split, my sleeved cables always come like this. I like to think most know this before ordering. You should not have any issues with it occasionally rubbing against something, the wires are quite durable, unless you start swinging on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I always recommend burn in with silver cables, after 8 hours you will notice improvements as you did, but will start getting even better with 50+ hours on it and sound it's best with 200+ hours.  The Widow seems to need less then the Poison.
  
  
*Sorry lads, the last week has been hectic, i have been all over the place. I will reply to every single email and PM i have tomorrow, if you don't hear from me by Sunday, please send over another PM.*


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

> Soundstage you ask? I’ve never understood headphone soundstage claims such as wide and deep images. To me the sound is stuck between the ears and I’ve never heard it beyond that. Is wider deeper really possible on headphones with ordinary gear (I‘m aware of the Smyth Realiser)?
> 
> What does this say about the Silver Poisons. Clearly even with just twenty hours use it can play whatever information is given it in good detail and musically. From my point of view it would seem I still need to find the right DAC as everything else seems capable too.
> 
> Were the Silver Poisons worth the seven month wait - no, of course not. It’s just a headphone cable albeit a good one. I’ve no idea how it compares to others and doubt if I’m going to try and find out. I don’t regret buying them though - they sound good to me.


 
 Ok... You say you have never understood claims about differences in soundstage in headphones, which says to me that you still have to hear good headphones and/or a proper setup.
 Then you go on, telling us that "it can play whatever information is given in good detail und musically" (=musicality?). Then you say you probably need a better, i.e. "the right" DAC. So the cable seems good to you (sound quality-wise) but you are not so satisfied with your source.
 And in the end you conclude that the Silver Poisons are not worth the wait, because they are just a headphone cable "albeit a good one". And that you have no idea how it compares to other cables which you probably won't try out anyway.
  
 This review is confusing and I, for one, can't take it seriously. You have no idea about headphone soundstage, you're not satisfied with your source and you have no ability (or willingness) to try out other cables. So what's the point of this...?


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> Ok... You say you have never understood claims about differences in soundstage in headphones, which says to me that you still have to hear good headphones and/or a proper setup.
> Then you go on, telling us that "it can play whatever information is given in good detail und musically" (=musicality?). Then you say you probably need a better, i.e. "the right" DAC. So the cable seems good to you (sound quality-wise) but you are not so satisfied with your source.
> And in the end you conclude that the Silver Poisons are not worth the wait, because they are just a headphone cable "albeit a good one". And that you have no idea how it compares to other cables which you probably won't try out anyway.
> 
> This review is confusing and I, for one, can't take it seriously. You have no idea about headphone soundstage, you're not satisfied with your source and you have no ability (or willingness) to try out other cables. So what's the point of this...?



+1 i was a bit confused also because of the contradicting info ..and i for sure can hear differences on headphones..as most of us do...


----------



## daltonljj

Hey Frank left you a PM with the details not sure if you missed it cos I didnt get a reply from you. Thanks


----------



## inter voice

hifimanrookie said:


> +1 i was a bit confused also because of the contradicting info ..and i for sure can hear differences on headphones..as most of us do...


 
 +2 Totally agreed.  I have TWO HD800s and they are using Scorpion and BW.  I found the sound staging are exceptional.  I have no issues with HD800's bass, mid and HF.  As you all know HD800 is difficult to drive and needs a good headphone amp. and DAC to make it sing.  IMHO there is no problem with Frank's cable it is the DAC or the headphone amp. is to be blamed.


----------



## Hipper

Thanks for the response Frank.
  
 The amp end of the cable gets twisted in natural use as I remove and replace the headphones on the headphone stand. Perhaps if I paid more attention to replacing them exactly as they were the twisting wouldn't happen but it's not something I've come across with other headphones, that's why I brought it up.
  
 Having looked again at the ends I can just see the 'L' and 'R' labels you mention. I never noticed them before.
  

  
 AManAnd88Keys, instead of criticising me about my ignorance on headphone soundstages why don't you explain it. My equipment is pretty good yet I still don't get it. Help me! 
  
 My conclusions were pretty clear - the toxic cable is good but I still need a suitable DAC. I don't need to check out other cables as I'm satisfied this will do the job. I'm not like many on here who seem own a library of cables - I'm just an ordinary music listener.
  
 I've re read (again) my post and don't find it confusing. It is not a totally positive review but I've offered constructive criticism. The seven month wait is just not acceptable (babies take nine months) and Franks administration did not keep pace with his success. Hopefully that has changed.
  
 But, I like the sound from the cables.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

hipper said:


> Thanks for the response Frank.
> 
> The amp end of the cable gets twisted in natural use as I remove and replace the headphones on the headphone stand. Perhaps if I paid more attention to replacing them exactly as they were the twisting wouldn't happen but it's not something I've come across with other headphones, that's why I brought it up.
> 
> ...


 

 Alright. Headphones in general are capable of delivering believable soundstage depth, that means that you get the sensation that the sound is not just coming from one fixed point in front of you, but that there are several layers or positions from which instruments, vocalists etc. project their sound. For example, you hear the singer close in front of you, behind that the guitarist and so on...
 Soundstage width is something else and has often been a weak point of many headphones. I can understand that for you sound is stuck in your head and doesn't seem to come from anywhere on the sides, or that it's just plain "left right" and nothing else. You're not alone here, many people experience this phenomenon. I have made the experience that these things could help:
  
 - Use good gear, especially the amp  should drive your headphones well. Check impedance, power, voltage swing...
 - Listen to high quality records. Soundstage is a weak point of many records, but there are also records that are superb in that area. Binaural records are particularly outstanding. Use the search function to find out more about this.
 - Use crossfeed. There are not many options for that, I for one use a Meier Audio StageDAC. I have had better DACs when it comes to detail and that, but the crossfeed turns this one into a little gem. I find it awesome, but have also read reports of people that don't seem to notice any change for the better at all. Which brings me to my last point...
 - Soundstage is basically 100% psychoacoustics. That means: the experience is different for everyone, as our brains are just not exactly the same. And for some people it even doesn't work at all or never reaches the point of being satisfactory.
  
 So my suggestion is: try out different gear, find some good records, make experiences with crossfeed (Phonitor (2) is THE option here)... If at the end of this journey you still say "Nope, I can't hear something I'd call soundstage" then that's alright as you gave it a try. The good thing is, you'll learn a lot about how your brain works, no matter what the outcome will be.


----------



## Hipper

Thanks AManAnd88Keys. My Headroom Blockhead has crossfeed (as well as gain, brightness filters and phase switches. The T+A DAC8 has a phase switch and four filters that offer different sounds). Indeed I also have a Meier Corda amp with this.
  
 I can here instruments and voices in different places. One track for example has twin lead vocals (Matthews Southern Comfort - Sylvie from the album Later That Same Year). The first appears on the left but slightly in and the second the equivalent on the right. This is exactly the same as on my speakers, mid left and mid right. Indeed this is how I decided what was left and right on the XLR plugs. I do get instrument and voice separation where the recording has it, both left and right and to a lesser extent, back and front.
  
 What I find problematic is reviewers saying they got a wide deep soundstage on a headphone. It can never be wider then your head, apart perhaps from phase issues. Perhaps what they really mean is separation.


----------



## singleended58

Frank, I've just pm'd you


----------



## Toxic Cables

hipper said:


> Thanks for the response Frank.
> 
> The amp end of the cable gets twisted in natural use as I remove and replace the headphones on the headphone stand. Perhaps if I paid more attention to replacing them exactly as they were the twisting wouldn't happen but it's not something I've come across with other headphones, that's why I brought it up.
> 
> Having looked again at the ends I can just see the 'L' and 'R' labels you mention. I never noticed them before.


 
  
 Not a problem.
  
 As for the twisting of the cable, if you straighten the cable out before you plug them in, you should not  get the problem, if it's not twisted the cable will act a little like a spring and this is what's happening with your. Try it out and let me know how you get on.  The only time this will happen then is if you move around in circles when you have the cable plugged in while listening to them.
  
 I always listen to what my customers have to say and all of my cables are designed from customer feedback, to work rhe best they can.
  
 I have never had anyone mention the Y splitter to be heavy on a headphone cable, i don't find it to be either. If you would like me to change it up, you can send the cable in and i will get it changed for you at no extra cost. As long as you are happy, i am happy.
  
*I just got up guys, was working all night. I will start going to messages in an hour, gotta feed my snakes now. *


----------



## alan_g

I'm waiting to pay for a silver poison


----------



## Toxic Cables

alan_g said:


> I'm waiting to pay for a silver poison


 
 Still going through messages in order received, you will get a reply soon. Sorry for the wait.
  
  
 Paulo, you have a beautiful daughter mate, you must be proud.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Still going through messages in order received, you will get a reply soon. Sorry for the wait.
> 
> 
> Paulo, you have a beautiful daughter mate, you must be proud.



Thanks Frank! Yep She has that from her dad..or was it from her mums?..oops..hehehehe But she is a handful already, strongheaded and smart..a real latin tornado..just like mums  poor guys here in the netherlands  and yes..am very proud!

On another note..dude...did i read it well? u again worked an allnighter? And woke up in the next evening? Ur not neglecting ur family right? If u do u will get it from me.. 

Gaby (my princess) loves classy and expensive (looking) stuff...but still it came to a big surprise she wanted to make a pic for her facebook with the code-x...i couldnt imagine she loved the combo of ur classy black cable with the code-x in deep matt black wood so much...and i have to agree..it does look very sexy together..very distinguished..

pity i still dont have my amp..but i understand (according to the builder) that amp will make my jaw fall on the floor..in sound and esthetics..just like ur cable did when i saw it and heared it and when i saw the code-x when i received it a couple of days ago... I take my hat off for the builders of every component in my new rig..ur masters in ur own right...!! And for anyone doubting..get a toxic cable..it wont break ur bank (alltough u can make it as expensive as u want..lolz) , quality is top and they all sound good! 

PS.AND FRANK...I HOPE U LIKED THE PIC ON WHICH UR CABLE IS CONNECTED TO THE CODE-X..i love that pic! My wife took that one!


----------



## ascaso

I'm waiting to pay  for an amazing Silver Poison


----------



## ostewart

Yet another order made, this time im going to recable some grado's 
  
 That will be my 2 main pairs of cans recabled with the super flexible copper Frank is selling currently.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Hey Lads,
  
 I have run in to a small delay with IEM cable order, i don't think i wll be able to ship them by the end of the month and will be between the 5-7th Feb.
  
 Reason for the delay is that one of the blade on my high precision cable stripper has broke, pictures below so you can see it's not just an excuse.  The supplier i got the replacemts from showed in stock, but i received an email to say that there is a wait on them, but i will 100% get them within 10 days, this was on Friday.
  
 For a stripper that that has a £190 price tag on spare blades you need tweezers to pick up, not many people use them, so they don't hold actual stock of it.
  
 I could use a cheaper stripper to do the work, but the problem you have with those is, they are cheaper for a reason, and when stripping something like the Widow, with very fine strands, they will also *aways* cut off many of the strands.
  
 We have finished all the Piccolino cables, as i have a different stripper for those, but i don't want to mess with the setting on that, as it look me a long time and a lot of wastage to get perfect.
  
 
 
  
 I will include a free IBasso short OTG cable with every order, if you don't have use for it yourself, you can sell it or give it to a friend.


----------



## lightningfarron

Hope that it will get fix soon frank .


----------



## CraftyClown

Cheers for the update Frank


----------



## hifimanrookie

craftyclown said:


> Cheers for the update Frank



I think he will benonly brand who gives this kind of info about his business...no one else would say or open up about this..thanks frank.


----------



## CraftyClown

hifimanrookie said:


> I think he will benonly brand who gives this kind of info about his business...no one else would say or open up about this..thanks frank.


 
  
 Not to mention including a consolation gift


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

hipper said:


> Thanks AManAnd88Keys. My Headroom Blockhead has crossfeed (as well as gain, brightness filters and phase switches. The T+A DAC8 has a phase switch and four filters that offer different sounds). Indeed I also have a Meier Corda amp with this.
> 
> I can here instruments and voices in different places. One track for example has twin lead vocals (Matthews Southern Comfort - Sylvie from the album Later That Same Year). The first appears on the left but slightly in and the second the equivalent on the right. This is exactly the same as on my speakers, mid left and mid right. Indeed this is how I decided what was left and right on the XLR plugs. I do get instrument and voice separation where the recording has it, both left and right and to a lesser extent, back and front.
> 
> What I find problematic is reviewers saying they got a wide deep soundstage on a headphone. *It can never be wider then your head*, apart perhaps from phase issues. Perhaps what they really mean is separation.


 
 I am sorry, but I completely disagree with you on that. But we should not carry on with this discussion here, as this is not the right thread for it.


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> I am sorry, but I completely disagree with you on that. But we should not carry on with this discussion here, as this is not the right thread for it.



Another famous can of worms


----------



## Shini44

how different is the Piccolino from the Silver Widow? the SW is the most famous one around here, as far as i see, yet i rarely see the "Piccolino" around here, tell me people  might go and buy it now XD  yet i heard the SW suit the Unique Melody line even more, like the Mentor/Miracle.


----------



## lin0003

.


----------



## Toxic Cables

lin0003 said:


> The Piccolino wire is not from Toxic Cables. It is silver and gold as well, but it has a silver core with a layer of gold around I think, which makes it really expensive.


 
 The Piccolino is made similar to the Poison and Widow, it does not have a gold layer.  The Piccolino uses silver/gold for the signal wire, while the return is only silver, it is also not OCC, but i do have it Cryo treated.
  
 Piccolino is not a cheap wire to buy and the margins for me is very low. When you work with this wire, you can understand why it's so expensive, just by the way the wire is made. There is only one other company authorised to sell it.
  
 I believe Staal might have posted some thoughts, he has the Poison, Widow and Piccolino.


----------



## lin0003

Yeah, sorry. Should have done my homework before I posted.


----------



## Shini44

saw Staal's post, i think the SW is the way to go for me, SW it really some super cable, in fact i will use it over my Tralucent gold cable, the gold cabel got more sound stage and little more treble yet it will change the sound a little, if you had slightly warm mids, then it will change, the SW add yet doesn't change and alone its already super, thats why it will became the main cable for me.


----------



## Toxic Cables

lin0003 said:


> Yeah, sorry. Should have done my homework before I posted.


 
 Not a problem and no need to apologize. There are so many different stories on what the Piccolino is made up of, the it can confuse a lot of people. There are some saying the centre core is silver/gold, while the outer shielding is silver plated copper. I can assure you that what i have said is how the Piccolino is made.


----------



## alan_g

Thanks for the update on the iem cable situation frank.... hope you received my payment okay


----------



## sidrpm

Presume my payment went thru fine too!.....in September!!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

sidrpm said:


> Presume my payment went thru fine too!.....in September!!!


 
 You can send it again, just to make sure


----------



## sidrpm

toxic cables said:


> You can send it again, just to make sure


 
 Frank, you may continue to mock the customer in the manner you just did. I shall remain in wait for a cable that may arrive at some momemt in the future.


----------



## Toxic Cables

sidrpm said:


> Frank, you may continue to mock the customer in the manner you just did. I shall remain in wait for a cable that may arrive at some momemt in the future.


 
 It was a joke, not mocking.
  
 I always knew i have a really bad sense of humor, sorry.


----------



## sidrpm

No offence taken, no need for apologies.
  
 Kindly do the cables mate. I have lost the ability (and the patience) to communicate with the local guy here, so just wanna make sure that my cable when it arrives has no issue.


----------



## ostewart

Some don't get the British humour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everyone knows Frank likes to joke around a bit, but when it comes to the quality of his cables, nothing is a joke.


----------



## Toxic Cables

sidrpm said:


> No offence taken, no need for apologies.
> 
> Kindly do the cables mate. I have lost the ability (and the patience) to communicate with the local guy here, so just wanna make sure that my cable when it arrives has no issue.


 
 The recent delay is due to the broken blade, this is why i posted pictures of it, so that you guys can see it's not just an excuse. I will post a picture of the shiney new blades when they arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I can still make the cables, but this would mean that some of the strands might/*will* get cut off, so you would not be getting the strand count or quality you paid for, it's just not the way i do things. I would rather loose customers or refund people then put out sub par cables, that can later reflect badly on my products/business.
  
 Believe me when i say this, none of this is Joe's fault, he emails me every other day for updates, so if anyone is to be blamed for the delays it's me. Feel free to PM me directly for any updates yourself.
  
 Appologies again for the delay and i hope that once you get the cables, you can understand why i don't rush things.


----------



## sidrpm

toxic cables said:


> The recent delay is due to the broken blade, this is why i posted pictures of it, so that you guys can see it's not just an excuse. I will post a picture of the shiney new blades when they arrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I saw the pictures today and understand the issue. Clearly do not wish to rush till you get the machine fixed etc.
  
 I do have a MAJOR issue with the local dealer though, but this is neither the time or the place for raising that subject.


----------



## Toxic Cables

sidrpm said:


> I saw the pictures today and understand the issue. Clearly do not wish to rush till you get the machine fixed etc.
> 
> I do have a MAJOR issue with the local dealer though, but this is neither the time or the place for raising that subject.


 
 Any issues you have, please PM me/Joe and i/we will work it out. I want all my customers to be happy, regardless of who they order my cables from.


----------



## sidrpm

toxic cables said:


> Any issues you have, please PM me/Joe and i/we will work it out. I want all my customers to be happy, regardless of who they order my cables from.


 
 Will do, after the delivery of my cable. Thanks.


----------



## andrewhans

After a long wait I have finally(Jan 18th 2014) received the cable for my HE-400's I ordered March 17th of 2013. I am very very impressed with the quality of the cable! When I placed the order I ordered the HE cable SPC/Copper. After my first email regarding my order around week 15 of waiting he offered the aluminum splitter upgrade, which I gladly accepted. The splitter is PERFECTLY assembled and polished like a mirror, I was impressed with just that part alone. Around September I sent another message about my order just looking for an update or information on any issues, he was still very backed up with orders and was working extremely long hours trying to catch up. At this point he offered another upgrade, the 26AWG BlackWidow wire, which I also accepted. This cable is an extremely well crafted piece. After the long wait I thought I would be let down by the quality, without a doubt the quality blew me away! Throughout the entire process I never had a single issue contacting him or getting answers about my order. Overall it was a very long wait but the outcome was amazing!

 Give him the time he needs and you will receive and AMAZING product! Definitely worth the wait! If you have an order and are having to wait I absolutely suggest hanging in there.
  
 Andrew


----------



## Angelbelow

Thanks for the update. Too bad about the blade.


----------



## sidrpm

andrewhans said:


> After a long wait I have finally(Jan 18th 2014) received the cable for my HE-400's I ordered March 17th of 2013. I am very very impressed with the quality of the cable! When I placed the order I ordered the HE cable SPC/Copper. After my first email regarding my order around week 15 of waiting he offered the aluminum splitter upgrade, which I gladly accepted. The splitter is PERFECTLY assembled and polished like a mirror, I was impressed with just that part alone. Around September I sent another message about my order just looking for an update or information on any issues, he was still very backed up with orders and was working extremely long hours trying to catch up. At this point he offered another upgrade, the 26AWG BlackWidow wire, which I also accepted. This cable is an extremely well crafted piece. After the long wait I thought I would be let down by the quality, without a doubt the quality blew me away! Throughout the entire process I never had a single issue contacting him or getting answers about my order. Overall it was a very long wait but the outcome was amazing!
> 
> Give him the time he needs and you will receive and AMAZING product! Definitely worth the wait! If you have an order and are having to wait I absolutely suggest hanging in there.
> 
> Andrew


 
  
 I have absolutely no doubt about the quality and the product.
 Thanks for the suggestion too.


----------



## Toxic Cables

A customers Venom order that i just finished while waiting for the spare blades, customer has been waiting nearly a year for this. I will do the rest of the Venoms as soon as the IEM cables ship.
  
 The new Y splitter might be a little large for some, although very light, so i have designed it so that the customer can take it off if they like and be greeted with another small Y split with the Venom logo on.
  
 Terminated with XLR with an XLR to RSA adapter also,


----------



## lin0003

WOW


----------



## stvc

RSA in XLR O.o


----------



## sidrpm

Looks great Frank


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Beatiful cable. That splitter is huuuuuuge


----------



## alan_g

that cable looks amazing frank..


----------



## Kiats

Reminds me that my Virus will be so worth the wait.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks lads/ladies,
  
 Yes, the splitter does seem a little large, but there was no way around that with the size of the cable, but it is extremely thin and is as light as the Viablue splitter i used to use and still can use. I do understand that is might seem big for some, which is why i put a second splitter below the main one, so the customer can remove the aluminium one and be greeted with a much smaller one. Takes a little longer to do this, but i can make sure the cable is made to suite everyone.
  
 Customers can still request the old design, which i would be happy to do, as it's easier and cheaper for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Sorry things have been a little slow with messages lately, i am trying to get on top of it.
  
 Another prize draw will be announced this weekend, this one will be for existing customers only. It's a big one. 
 I always like to give a little back to my customers.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Thanks lads/ladies,
> 
> Yes, the splitter does seem a little large, but there was no way around that with the size of the cable, but it is extremely thin and is as light as the Viablue splitter i used to use and still can use. I do understand that is might seem big for some, which is why i put a second splitter below the main one, so the customer can remove the aluminium one and be greeted with a much smaller one. Takes a little longer to do this, but i can make sure the cable is made to suite everyone.
> 
> ...



Am always in for price draws..although i am not lucky with those... I only win when i have to work/do something for it...But i never give up


----------



## Angelbelow

hifimanrookie said:


> Am always in for price draws..although i am not lucky with those... I only win when i have to work/do something for it...But i never give up




You never know, this could be your time! Rooting for you on this one.


----------



## bluewrx1025

hifimanrookie said:


> Am always in for price draws..although i am not lucky with those... I only win when i have to work/do something for it...But i never give up



Agreed. I'm usually horrible at winning anything but I still try. Fingers crossed and good luck everyone.


----------



## singleended58

Am I still existing member to give a try this time?


----------



## Shini44

existing customers only? you mean the current active people around you? >=)


----------



## ostewart

I'm an existing customer I hope, always buying my supplies from frank


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> existing customers only? you mean the current active people around you? >=)



No, its. For the ones who paid for their still to be delivered beauties and the ones who already own a toxic beauty


----------



## Shini44

hifimanrookie said:


> No, its. For the ones who paid for their still to be delivered beauties and the ones who already own a toxic beauty


 
 will i am waiting for the Silver Widow so yahooo!  but i don't mind losing, its just kind of fun hehehe


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> will i am waiting for the Silver Widow so yahooo!  but i don't mind losing, its just kind of fun hehehe



I dont mind winning..especially a balanced silver widow to compare it to my BW  but i already know that one of u lucky basterds will be the winner... Oh well..i must be lucky in love then


----------



## singleended58

shini44 said:


> existing customers only? you mean the current active people around you? >=)




Anyone is waiting for any orders.)


----------



## Toxic Cables

Existing customers are those that have ever purchased anything from me, be it something you have already received or are still waiting for.  So would be nearly everyone on this thread.
  
 I will likely open a different thread where you can post to be included in the draw, this way those posting will know that they need to be a customer to enter, so i don't choose a random name on here, that turns out to be someone who has never purchsed from me.
  
 I will later do another, that will include everyone/anyone on this thread, but this one is for my customers only.
  
 I will try and ask someone else, a mod maybe, to pick the winner so everyone can see it was done fairly.
  
 What i am thinking for the prize is,
  
 Headphone
  
 Amplifier/DAC
  
 Cable
  
 Stand
  
 So a complete set up. (Won't be no cr@p neither)
  
 I will start the new thread over the weekend, then leave it running for a week to give everyone a chance to post, then pick the winner.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Existing customers are those that have ever purchased anything from me, be it something you have already received or are still waiting for.



Just as i said  any beauty that came from ur toxic company..whether amp, cable or dac or stand..or if u bought a vacuumcleaner from him..yep u too


----------



## Toxic Cables

Anyone in the USA interested in a snake, beautiful little Ball Python female 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I bought 4, but there was a mistake with the import permit which says just 3.
  
 Free to someone who i know can care for it, you just cover the shipping within USA.
  
 I will ask to see pics of the enclosure it will be kept in and ask some basic care questions before she is shipped to you.
  
 I know some of you messaged me about snakes and wanting to keep them.


----------



## bluewrx1025

toxic cables said:


> Existing customers are those that have ever purchased anything from me, be it something you have already received or are still waiting for.  So would be nearly everyone on this thread.
> 
> I will likely open a different thread where you can post to be included in the draw, this way those posting will know that they need to be a customer to enter, so i don't choose a random name on here, that turns out to be someone who has never purchsed from me.
> 
> ...



Wow that sounds amazing. Can't wait!


----------



## Angelbelow

toxic cables said:


> Existing customers are those that have ever purchased anything from me, be it something you have already received or are still waiting for.  So would be nearly everyone on this thread.
> 
> I will likely open a different thread where you can post to be included in the draw, this way those posting will know that they need to be a customer to enter, so i don't choose a random name on here, that turns out to be someone who has never purchsed from me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Complete set up? Amazing..


----------



## lin0003

Wow, Frank never ceases to amaze...


----------



## hifimanrookie

angelbelow said:


> Complete set up? Amazing..



Can u choose to only the stand and cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Can u choose to only the stand and cable?


 
 Absolutely, if you win and want just those, i will be more then happy to keep the rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Anyway, off to do some work and reply to some messages.


----------



## inter voice

Yes, Frank always gives us BIG Surprises


----------



## angelsblood

hifimanrookie said:


> Can u choose to only the stand and cable?


 
  
 sure, then the rest u can give to me


----------



## hifimanrookie

angelsblood said:


> sure, then the rest u can give to me :tongue_smile:



But u already have the metrum octave (version 1?)!!! Thats in my book one of the best sounding dacs for the price u can buy..and dutch made! I almost bought the new version with usb input in the one case version (almost got their first production model as i got the owner on the phone and he told me when they would put it online).. But u can guess what happened next . So u dont need a dac..lolz

But if i do win..i will sell everything back what i dont need back into the group and donate the money for the fight against CANCER..a terrible desease!! ..am now looking at a BIG national show with all kind of celebrities and normal people on dutch national tv to get get funds for the fight against cancer and the research....
With this i promise that if i win i will sell the amp and headphone for a good price and donate it to that good cause ...


----------



## angelsblood

hifimanrookie said:


> But u already have the metrum octave (version 1?)!!! Thats in my book one of the best sounding dacs for the price u can buy..and dutch made! I almost bought the new version with usb input in the one case version (almost got their first production model as i got the owner on the phone and he told me when they would put it online).. But u can guess what happened next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Audiophiles simply cannot have enough gears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That's a good speech, and a good idea ; ) Maybe I will do the same if I win


----------



## sensui123

hifimanrookie needs to win as the resident Toxic Cable mascot/cheerleader =D
  
 Great to see you giving back to the customers Frank, good luck to everyone for the drawing......with Frank you know the prize cannot be bad lol.
  
 EDIT:   Just saw Frank's post......can you say What ?  that is an amazing prize....now I take back what I said about hifimanrookie since I want to win.  =D  (jk, hifimanrookie is a strong contender  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Shini44

toxic cables said:


> I will likely open a different thread where you can post to be included in the draw, this way those posting will know that they need to be a customer to enter, so i don't choose a random name on here, that turns out to be someone who has never purchsed from me.
> 
> I will later do another, that will include everyone/anyone on this thread, but this one is for my customers only.


 
 and each time some one new enter the thread we will do like these guys!!! XD



 >=)


----------



## maguire

Wow What a prize indeed.....
  
 What are my chances of winning this......*.NOT GOOD*
  
 What, say 1 in a hundred not good?..........*NOPE MORE LIKE 1 IN A MILLION*
  
 So What your saying is...Im still in with a chance??????  Count me in already.....


----------



## singleended58

toxic cables said:


> Existing customers are those that have ever purchased anything from me, be it something you have already received or are still waiting for.  So would be nearly everyone on this thread.
> 
> I will likely open a different thread where you can post to be included in the draw, this way those posting will know that they need to be a customer to enter, so i don't choose a random name on here, that turns out to be someone who has never purchsed from me.
> 
> ...




Frank,
How do I know you open another thread for us? Any link would help. Why do I ask this question? Because I already missed some prizes before. (


----------



## ascaso

Dear Frank,
 I apologize but, if you have not already sent my Silver Poison, I kindly ask you to send it through a Courier (such as DHL or another that you usually use) because the Italian Postal Service is really a nightmare and I'm afraid to loose the cable.
  
 I'm waiting to receive Mogany Cups sent by Cabillas  2 week ago : Spanish postal service declare that my cups are outside Spain but ... no news from Poste Italiane.
  
 The Italian Postal service is really a nightmare !!!
  
 Obviously I  will pay the differences.
  
 Thanks in advance,.
 Luca


----------



## hifimanrookie

ascaso said:


> Dear Frank,
> I apologize but, if you have not already sent my Silver Poison, I kindly ask you to send it through a Courier (such as DHL or another that you usually use) because the Italian Postal Service is really a nightmare and I'm afraid to loose the cable.
> 
> I'm waiting to receive Mogany Cups sent by Cabillas  2 week ago : Spanish postal service declare that my cups are outside Spain but ... no news from Poste Italiane.
> ...



Am sorry to hear that..i think i even read that some US based transporters dont even provide track and track info as its totally unreliable in the south of europe..and i know..as i am portuguese but luckily live in the netherlands for a long time now..good luck with it..


----------



## ascaso

Thank you for your support in my Postal Drama
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I think that Italy has the worst Postal Service in Europe.
 I usually buy from Japan, USA etc.
 All the delivery delays that I faced are due to our Customs and Postal service.
 I don't know why .. but this is really a problem




 Lu


----------



## ostewart

Hifiheadphones is even considering not to ship to Portugal anymore as it is so bad, I'm happy to be living back in England.


----------



## Austin Morrow

toxic cables said:


> Anyone in the USA interested in a snake, beautiful little Ball Python female
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmm, we just recently got a male. Very tempting, don't know how it would work out...


----------



## Toxic Cables

ascaso said:


> Dear Frank,
> I apologize but, if you have not already sent my Silver Poison, I kindly ask you to send it through a Courier (such as DHL or another that you usually use) because the Italian Postal Service is really a nightmare and I'm afraid to loose the cable.
> 
> I'm waiting to receive Mogany Cups sent by Cabillas  2 week ago : Spanish postal service declare that my cups are outside Spain but ... no news from Poste Italiane.
> ...


 
 Unfortunately the cable was sent out by my staff already. It should be with you soon.  I have sent many packages to Italy and although it takes longer to arrive, i have not had any go missing to date.
  
 I will get the tracking from him and email it over to you over the weekend.


----------



## ascaso

Dear Frank,
  
 many thanks once again !!
  
 I look forward to have the Silver Poison in my hands !!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Lu


----------



## Toxic Cables

austin morrow said:


> Hmm, we just recently got a male. Very tempting, don't know how it would work out...


 
 You can't keep them together, so that might be an issue as you would need a seperate enclosure.  Which did you get.
  
 I have 3 beautiful one's arriving next week, will post pictures once they do.
  
 I will post a link here to the thread once it goes up.


----------



## ostewart

Got more supplies, Grado recable coming soon, also a silver 3.5mm - 3.5mm for my X3 to C5D and a K501 recable. Love toxic cables!


----------



## chubbyroaster

Frank can do recable for headphones? Wow! A whole new world just opened for me.


----------



## sam1e

Hi Guys,

Having recently received my set of Silver Widows with Carbon Fibre Furutech plugs I have written a review with my opinion of the sound compared with my existing copper cable and the Audeze stock cable. As it's specifically LCD-3 and involves another manufacturers cable I have started a separate thread which you will find here if you fancy reading it.


----------



## sam1e

Interesting it hasn't copied the URL over, anyone any idea why?


----------



## maguire

Maybe cos yer eyes 'r' 2 close together fella......


----------



## delancyst

sam1e said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Having recently received my set of Silver Widows with Carbon Fibre Furutech plugs I have written a review with my opinion of the sound compared with my existing copper cable and the Audeze stock cable. As it's specifically LCD-3 and involves another manufacturers cable I have started a separate thread which you will find here if you fancy reading it.



did the bass improve?


----------



## sam1e

delancyst said:


> did the bass improve?




Depends on whether you mean quality or quantity, I never had an issue with quantity with the copper cable but then I'm not a bass junkie, the SW could be considered to be bass light by some but my feeling is that it is tighter and better controlled removing mid range bloom but present where it should be as per the recording and with sufficient weight and speed to keep me happy.


----------



## maguire

Seriously now.....Where did you post your review Sam?


----------



## sam1e

maguire said:


> Maybe cos yer eyes 'r' 2 close together fella......




No need for personal comments fella, that's a straight photograph


----------



## sam1e

maguire said:


> Seriously now.....Where did you post your review Sam?




Started a new thread which I did copy and paste the URL for but for whatever reason it didn't show.

Search for 

Audeze LCD-3 Newcomer Toxic Silver Widow

And you should find it.

Cheers


----------



## hifimanrookie

Found it 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/702117/audeze-lcd-3-newcomer-the-toxic-silver-widow-cable-takes-on-the-incumbent-king-the-qaudio-cable-and-the-audeze-stock-cable


----------



## sam1e

hifimanrookie said:


> Found it
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/702117/audeze-lcd-3-newcomer-the-toxic-silver-widow-cable-takes-on-the-incumbent-king-the-qaudio-cable-and-the-audeze-stock-cable




I wonder if it didn't show because I put it in angle brackets <> as I would if I wanted to keep a long URL from breaking in an email?


----------



## delancyst

sam1e said:


> Depends on whether you mean quality or quantity, I never had an issue with quantity with the copper cable but then I'm not a bass junkie, the SW could be considered to be bass light by some but my feeling is that it is tighter and better controlled removing mid range bloom but present where it should be as per the recording and with sufficient weight and speed to keep me happy.




Thanks for the impressions. 
Im torn between the SP and SW for my iem.
The SW is supposedly performs better in the bass department in terms of both quality & quantity. 
Hope to gather more opinions.


----------



## kothganesh

delancyst said:


> Thanks for the impressions.
> Im torn between the SP and SW for my iem.
> The SW is supposedly performs better in the bass department in terms of both quality & quantity.
> Hope to gather more opinions.


 
 Curious that ! I have both cables and tried them on the LCD 3. *To me*, the SP performs better in the low end. The SW delivers the bass excellently when needed no doubt but to me it seems more shifted forward in comparison.


----------



## screwdriver

kothganesh said:


> Curious that ! I have both cables and tried them on the LCD 3. *To me*, the SP performs better in the low end. The SW delivers the bass excellently when needed no doubt but to me it seems more shifted forward in comparison.


 
 impressions i wanted to hear.  SP vs SW


----------



## MaJoMax

^^^^ same here, going to order one of these.


----------



## screwdriver

i also wonder how the SP and SW compare when used with the HD800


----------



## longbowbbs

screwdriver said:


> i also wonder how the SP and SW compare when used with the HD800


 
 SW hands down is better. SP is good, SW is the best.


----------



## MaJoMax

Time to get SW


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> SW hands down is better. SP is good, SW is the best.



Cough venom cough..is best


----------



## MaJoMax

hifimanrookie said:


> Cough venom cough..is best




Please elaborate.
Or just because of the price?


----------



## hifimanrookie

majomax said:


> Please elaborate.
> Or just because of the price?



No..people who know me by now know i never choose, talk about or advise products based on their price..never...but the matter is that i talked many times with frank about cables in the past..and also about his copper venom..and according to him the venom (the copper venom and the venom itself) are his best of the best he can offer...pity i still didnt get the chance to try one out..but am checking my budget for 2014 to see to upgrade my already custommade balanced wonderful sounding BW to a Copper Venom...yes they are very expensive..but still somewhat affordable compared to the other premium brands..His Venom cables are his endgame stuff..

Next year when my new rig is burned in i probably will ask frank to make me a balanced version of his copper venom..i prefer copper over silver until now...but thats personal taste ofcourse 

And my coughing was sort of as a joke..i know those cables are out of reach for most of us..i just wanted to tease my favorite kittycat 
SW or BW (i prefer 8wire copper over silver with the he500) are the best u can get for the money..they both are affordable!


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > SW hands down is better. SP is good, SW is the best.
> ...


 
 You need a glass of water there?


----------



## maguire

Venom....Its appropriately named isn't it, after all most of us couldn't get near it .......before dying...In my case assisted by the Missus, bless her heart.......
 But hey if you want the very best.......Hifimanrookie, one day, you can write up a review for all of us to salivate over....


----------



## stvc

What the awg for venom?


----------



## lin0003

18 I think but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## stvc

Oh. I think it's good for headphone but too thick for iems.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lin0003 said:


> 18 I think but I'm not 100% sure.



Yep 18AWG retangular solid wire inside


----------



## gidion27

Yes I am a toxic junky...

Yes these are all high quality toxic cables... Truly a cable for every occasion....


----------



## Brendanz

gidion27 said:


> Yes I am a toxic junky...
> 
> Yes these are all high quality toxic cables... Truly a cable for every occasion....


 
 Why are the cables purplish colour .


----------



## gidion27

That is the colour of the cable that I ordered from frank.


----------



## Brendanz

gidion27 said:


> That is the colour of the cable that I ordered from frank.



 I thought you can only chose the color of the sleeving but not the color of the metal cable itself.


----------



## stvc

I think he mean what the cable name, silver poison / widow?


----------



## gidion27

Lol I bought mine so long ago I forgot the name Frank might remember. They truly sound magical...


----------



## gidion27

Most def not the silver poison


----------



## ScreenKiller

i was wondering when do you get a splitter and when not?
 and when you got a old cable without a splitter can you get a splitter?
 i bought a Silver poison on the market.


----------



## hifimanrookie

screenkiller said:


> i was wondering when do you get a splitter and when not?
> and when you got a old cable without a splitter can you get a splitter?
> i bought a Silver poison on the market.



U alwaysget a splitter with frank's cables...only when u have a cable like mine, two completely seperated cables for left and right from beginning to end, u wont get a splitter as there is no need to...
Between us dutch: zijn echt extreem goede kabels..heb er ondertussen 4 gehad... Splitter is lichtgewicht en ziet er luxe uit.


----------



## Toxic Cables

That is the Viper, available in trans blue, black and clear. Thanks for the pictures and glad you are still enjoying them.
  
 All cables technically have a splitter, but i am gussing you are speaking of the aluminium one. These come as standard with the Widow and Virus headphone and IEM cables, they now come as standard on all sleeved cables and i have only recently started including it with with Poison headphone cables. They are quite costly, so are not used on every cable.
  
 Those buying cables that do not have the splitter can have one included at extra cost.
  
 If you have a cable already, unfortunately i am unable to sell a splitter with my logo on it seperately, but i do have some without my logo available for purchase.
  
*Sorry lads, been extremely busy the last week, so not got around to much emails/PM's, will try to do them in the next day or so, along with the new thread for the draw.*


----------



## Shini44

The splitter cool i would pay to get one in case the Widow didn't have one :3


----------



## ostewart

I like the unbranded ones for my own DIY cables. Qables has some plastic ones, for little money, but the ones from Frank are super nice.


----------



## ScreenKiller

hifimanrookie said:


> U alwaysget a splitter with frank's cables...only when u have a cable like mine, two completely seperated cables for left and right from beginning to end, u wont get a splitter as there is no need to...
> Between us dutch: zijn echt extreem goede kabels..heb er ondertussen 4 gehad... Splitter is lichtgewicht en ziet er luxe uit.


 
 hifiman are you sure? i bought a silver poison for IEM westone jh connector with oyade straight rhodium plated plug. and there is no splitter.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

screenkiller said:


> hifiman are you sure? i bought a silver poison for IEM westone jh connector with oyade straight rhodium plated plug. and there is no splitter.


 

 As far as I know the splitter is standard on larger headphone cables. IEM cables are a different category, but someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> As far as I know the splitter is standard on larger headphone cables. IEM cables are a different category, but someone please correct me if I am wrong.



Yep i think ur right about this..my apologies about the misunderstanding..always forget that frank also makes cables for iem's.


----------



## Toxic Cables

The alu splitter is only standard in Widow, Virus and Poison headphone cables now, i only started using on Poison recently. They are also standard on all sleeved headphone cables,prices will soon be adjusted to reflect this.
  
 For IEM cables, it is only standard in the Silver Widow, Virus and Piccolino.
  
 New stripper blades have arrived today


----------



## alan_g

can't wait to see and hear my silver poison.....


----------



## ScreenKiller

toxic cables said:


> The alu splitter is only standard in Widow, Virus and Poison headphone cables now, i only started using on Poison recently. They are also standard on all sleeved headphone cables,prices will soon be adjusted to reflect this.
> 
> For IEM cables, it is only standard in the Silver Widow, Virus and Piccolino.
> 
> New stripper blades have arrived today


 
 is it possible to get a splitter for a older cable? 
 i bought a silver poison on the market here and i would love to get a splitter.


----------



## setamp

Has anyone tried a Virus on an LCD3?  How does the Virus compare with the SW?


----------



## Shini44

setamp said:


> Has anyone tried a Virus on an LCD3?  How does the Virus compare with the SW?


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/4035#post_9583257


----------



## setamp

Thank you!  Not sure how I missed that in my forum search...


----------



## Shini44

just go with Silver Widow


----------



## Kiats

Hmm... I haven't received my Virus from Frank yet. However, I have both the BW and SW. Frankly, it's the BW that does it for me with the LCD3: it gives a more organic feel to the bass, while retaining its transparency.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

kiats said:


> Hmm... I haven't received my Virus from Frank yet. However, I have both the BW and SW. Frankly, it's the BW that does it for me with the LCD3: it gives a more organic feel to the bass, while retaining its transparency.


 

 Your findings make sense, as the standard cable on the Audeze's is made of copper. With the Black Widow you just get more of the same sound, as it is a higher class copper cable.


----------



## bIack

By the way Frank, do you have a Black Widow for Audez'e lying around? Or is this coming with a waiting period?
  
 Thanks


----------



## kothganesh

biack said:


> By the way Frank, do you have a Black Widow for Audez'e lying around? Or is this coming with a waiting period?
> 
> Thanks


 
 +1. Wondering the same myself. Thanks.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kothganesh said:


> +1. Wondering the same myself. Thanks.





kothganesh said:


> +1. Wondering the same myself. Thanks.



Not wanting to make u want it even more..but..i have a balanced 8wire 22AWG BW (see my avatar pic) and until now its by far the best headphone cable i ever heard for my he500... Very balanced..if it would be brighter it would sound to much! U wont regret to buy a BW..but..get a 8wire version..i had a 4wire version before..and eventhough it was excellent the 8wire version is a big step up...to my ears anyway..


----------



## kothganesh

In the meanwhile, its been Audez'e day Thursday for me. Rotating the 2.2, 3 and the XC with the SP cable. Must tell you, the SP is becoming my favorite cable for the Audez'es. The 2.2, IMO, gains a bit of soundstage with the top extending a little better. The bottom end of the 3 extends just a tad more.


----------



## kothganesh

hifimanrookie said:


> Not wanting to make u want it even more..but..i have a balanced 8wire 22AWG BW (see my avatar pic) and until now its by far the best headphone cable i ever heard for my he500... Very balanced..if it would be brighter it would sound to much! U wont regret to buy a BW..but..get a 8wire version..i had a 4wire version before..and eventhough it was excellent the 8wire version is a big step up...to my ears anyway..


 
 I'd love to...but I don't see it listed on the Toxic Cables website ! Helloooo Frank !


----------



## kothganesh

hifimanrookie said:


> Not wanting to make u want it even more..but..i have a balanced 8wire 22AWG BW (see my avatar pic) and until now its by far the best headphone cable i ever heard for my he500... Very balanced..if it would be brighter it would sound to much! U wont regret to buy a BW..but..get a 8wire version..i had a 4wire version before..and eventhough it was excellent the 8wire version is a big step up...to my ears anyway..


 
 Hey Rooks,
  
 you got 3 of those ? Wanna sell me one 8 wire ?


----------



## setamp

Has anyone compared the BW or SW to a DHC Complement2 ?  That copper cable has been receiving great reviews.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kothganesh said:


> I'd love to...but I don't see it listed on the Toxic Cables website ! Helloooo Frank !



Pm him and ask him to built one for u..i did the same.. 
And i dont have 3 8wire cables...i only have one custommade 8wire 22AWG BW with dual XLR (with left and right channel completely seperated from beginning to end) headphone cable, one 8wire 22AWG BW adapter cable from single 1/4 to dual XLR and one 4wire 22AWG BW cable from 1/8 to dual RCA..the 4wire 22AWG BW cable is already connected to another happy headfi member's headphone 

So am sorry..nothing to sell..and i would only sell my wonderful BW to replace it with a (COPPER) VENOM..as thats probably the only cable that will improve my new rig even more and then make lots of people make their jaws fall on the floor on meetings 
Sooo frank??? Oopsie


----------



## hifimanrookie

setamp said:


> Has anyone compared the BW or SW to a DHC Complement2 ?  That copper cable has been receiving great reviews.



I had a custommade DHC molecule cable before i had my first 22awg 4wire BW cable...and to my ears ..although the molecule was huge step over the standard he500 cable, the BW supperceeded the DHC in detail, soundstage and blackness of sound..treble was more open also..the molecule sounded darker..bass was around the same..all in all it made me decide to sell my DHC cable...it was more expensive also! I sold my almost 2years old secondhand molecule cable for almost same price as the BW 4wire i bought new! But u just have to try both..i never heard a complement cable..but they are expensive..would love to try one to compare to my 8wire BW on my new rig who will show every flaws on any component it will be connected to..


----------



## Austin Morrow

Here's my unboxing of the Black Widow for the HiFiMAN HE Series...


----------



## ScreenKiller

I was wondering does the silver poison turn green over time?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nigeljames

screenkiller said:


> I was wondering does the silver poison turn green over time?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


 
  
 As far as I know copper turns green not silver, and there is no copper in the SP


----------



## inter voice

screenkiller said:


> I was wondering does the silver poison turn green over time?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


 
 I don't have experience on SP but parts of my 18AWG Scorpion wires turned green due to oxidation.  Having said apart from the appearance it does not affect the SQ at all.


----------



## ScreenKiller

inter voice said:


> I don't have experience on SP but parts of my 18AWG Scorpion wires turned green due to oxidation.  Having said apart from the appearance it does not affect the SQ at all.


 
 thats what i assume since copper only oxidize on the surface where it contacts the the air / moisture .
 it doesn't oxidize at the core of the wire.
 silver does oxidize and from what i know it starts to dull yellow a little bit. but since there is 1 % of gold i don't know if that will help the corrosion resistance i assume a little bit but not a lot.


----------



## olilam

I read a lot of positive feedback regarding toxic cables and decided to inquire and order a specific cable for my lcd xc.

I emailed toxic cables on two occasions and have yet to receive a reply. I understand that Frank and his team are rather busy, but does someone know of another method to reach them? They also do not list a phone number.

Thank you in advance for the help


----------



## hifimanrookie

olilam said:


> I read a lot of positive feedback regarding toxic cables and decided to inquire and order a specific cable for my lcd xc.
> 
> I emailed toxic cables on two occasions and have yet to receive a reply. I understand that Frank and his team are rather busy, but does someone know of another method to reach them? They also do not list a phone number.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help



Pm him here on headfi..and put in subject: wanna order new cable for lcd xc'

Am sure he will come back to u soon then.

Good luck..u made a good choice in chosing a toxic cable for ur lcd xc.
Just out of curiosity...what cable model ur thinking off? His BW 22AWG 8wire version or his copper venom RC-4? Or ur going silver: SW or his regular Venom.


----------



## ostewart

Silver goes black but no it very quickly, I've had some silver interconnects for a while and no discolouration. Copper and SPC however turn green. And fairly quickly compared to pure silver (with iems as they are in contact with the body)


----------



## Shini44

so what the color if the color changed, if the SQ is fine then so we are :3


----------



## Toxic Cables

Silver will not turn green, only copper and silver plated copper can go green after some time, it happens quicker in more humid countries or when in constant contact with sweat, but it will not effect how the cable sounds in the slightest. To avoid this happening, one ca go for the Widow range of cable, be it the Copper Widow or White Widow and this should not happen with these cable.
  
 Silver does go a light or dark grey after some time, but i have found this to happen after a very long time with a well insulated cable like the Poison, so i would not worry too much with silver cables. I have had a few silver cables from when Toxic first started, returned for retermination and you could hardly notice with most and the worst was a grey tinge to them.
  
 Below is a picture of a tub of scrap silver wire i have, nearly all of these are bare with no insulation that i have been putting in here since i started Toxic, and even without insulation, you can see it's not too bad.
  
 Take silver Jewellery for example, this is worn on person with no insulation and in contact with your body/sweat and moisture 24/7 and even these do not tarnish very quick, so you can imagine how long it can take insulated wire.  Again, we have the Silver Widow that will not tarnish.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry lads, 
  
 We have been extremely busy the last few weeks getting these IEM cables ready, we are also working on Venom orders now, so things have been hectic.
  
 If you have a message that needs replying to ASAP, please send me a PM and i will go through them this evening.
  
 There were a couple of days i did not get much done as i had to go to the airport and get a few new members of the Toxic family through customs, pictures of the new additions below, don't they look sooo cute and cuddly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 one of them nearly bit me on the nose yesterday lol
  
 One of these days, one might slip in to one of your packages, when you put your hand in the envelope and then try plugging it in to your headphones, will feel like a thick cable


----------



## Shini44

cool snakes frank :3 you are tempting me to get one XD


----------



## setamp

Austin Morrow, I hope you will post your thoughts on the BW vs the DHC Complement2 !


----------



## hifimanrookie

setamp said:


> Austin Morrow, I hope you will post your thoughts on the BW vs the DHC Complement2 !



Am also thinking in getting a complement 2 and then comparing him to my BW 8wire, As DHC contacted recently me and offered me one for a very special low price if i would compare it to my very special 8wire BW and post that comparision online  am thinking about it.


----------



## ascaso

At last good news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I received the  Cups shipped from Cabillas and the Silver Poison shipped from Frank.

 Frank, I want to do my greatest congratulations for the cable: is simply majestic!
  
 Thanx another time !!!!!
  




  
 Lu


----------



## olilam

Thank you for the response. I have PM'ed Frank here.  I understand that he is a man who never sleeps 
 In all honestly, I am very new to HeadFi and headphones in general.  I mainly do a lot of reading but have not had the luxury to really test out options.
  
 I currently have the LCD XC and using the Centrance HiFi M8.
  
 I seem to prefer slightly brighter sounds, so I am thinking of going silver and that 1% gold the Frank injects notes that it provides a great balance.  Then again, I do not think I have broken in my LCD XC's.
  
 I will post my frequency chart if I could, but my account does not have permission to do so.
  
 If I may, I will like to kindly ask for suggestions in which type of Toxic Cable I should go for that is under £400.


----------



## inter voice

olilam said:


> I seem to prefer slightly brighter sounds, so I am thinking of going silver and that 1% gold the Frank injects notes that it provides a great balance.  Then again, I do not think I have broken in my LCD XC's.
> 
> I will post my frequency chart if I could, but my account does not have permission to do so.
> 
> If I may, I will like to kindly ask for suggestions in which type of Toxic Cable I should go for that is under £400.


 
 IMHO if you prefer slightly brighter sounds I am afraid that LCD-XC cannot satisfy your need as LCD-XC's HF is rolled off and a silver cable cannot boost the HF by a lot.  This is due to the warm sonic signature of LCD.  I owned a pair of LCD-X and I found the HF is too soft when compared with my other HD800, though the performance of its lower-mid range and bass are excellent.  The cable now connected to my LCD-X is Frank's SW.
  
 As to the frequency response chart you may compare yours with those posted up here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/702003/audeze-lcd-x-frequency-response-graph-arrived#post_10201088


----------



## hifimanrookie

olilam said:


> Thank you for the response. I have PM'ed Frank here.  I understand that he is a man who never sleeps
> In all honestly, I am very new to HeadFi and headphones in general.  I mainly do a lot of reading but have not had the luxury to really test out options.
> 
> I currently have the LCD XC and using the Centrance HiFi M8.
> ...



I would say:
Bw 22awg 8wire,.. Or the SW equivalent thats goes very well with the regular darker sounding lcd 2.. I understand the cable to go for a lcd3 is the copper venom RC-4 or regular venom..the last being a bit more expensive then 400gbp..my next cable for sure will be a copper venom Rc-4 when i have the funds again..as i feel thats only copper cable better then what i have now. 

Have fun choosing..as u have the perfect budget to buy a very very very very good cable in franks assortment 

Ps..the BW in no ways sound dark...it sounds a bit darker then the SW though..but in my rig the SW would be a bit to bright.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Sorry lads,
> 
> We have been extremely busy the last few weeks getting these IEM cables ready, we are also working on Venom orders now, so things have been hectic.
> 
> ...



Frank u scare me!! So many snakes...they do look beautiful on pics but OMG..dont u ever dare to put any snake in my package when i order the Copper Venom RC-4 with u this year...Or else i will slap u..hehehehe


----------



## MaJoMax

Holy, dat snakes collection..


----------



## olilam

Thank you for your kind and prompt response!  
 I read about the dark sounding nature of the LCD's and maybe I still need to get used to.  I previously had the ultrasone Ed8 and although those are brighter, they do hurt the ears at times.  
  
 I am also looking into the WooAudio WA7 Firefly.  Any opinions/suggestions?


----------



## olilam

Thank you for your detailed response.  I exchanged messages with Frank and I am currently sold on the SW.  Will post an update once I get a thorough run on them!


----------



## Kiats

Just to offer a counterview to the the conventional wisdom that the LCD 2 always need a silver cable to brighten its dark sig. I have both the SW and the BW with mini-XLR connectors. 
  
 I would describe the SW as being a microscope which reveals all the details of your music, whereas the BW gives a smooth and mellow rendition to the same music - I often describe it as looking into your music through rose-tinted glasses. Something you would want when you are sitting back on your favorite easy chair and sipping some excellent single malt.
  
 So, it really depends on what you want - do you want to amplify all the details in your music and scrutinise them; or are you looking for a nice mellow means to enjoying your music? 
  
 I personally prefer the BW for enjoyment of my LCD 2 because it clarifies the otherwise slightly veiled mids while not taking away the very attractive organic bass that the LCD 2 is so well known for.
  
 My two cents worth.


----------



## olilam

Wow, it was my first time posting and within a day I have had such tremendous support and feedback. I want to say a sincere thank you to this community  being a beginner in all this I have learned a lot of valuable opinions.

I can visualize your description Kiats, and it certainly is luring. At the moment, I seem to prefer listening to all the details as I am still astonished at what my LCD XC can do in comparison to my Ultrasone ED8. And more so over my previous BW P5 

I opt for the SW and I will post my thoughts after thorough listening.

Anyone has experience with the WooAudio WA7 Firefly and LCD XC? Just wondering if someone can provide some input.

Thanks


----------



## Kiats

No worries, man! Always happy to share our own perspectives.
  
 Hmm... I haven't received it yet but something which may also interest you as a nice compromise between the SW and the BW is the Virus. Mine is on its way to me. I actually have a Virus for my Fitear IEMs: what I can tell you is that unlike some other so-called hybrids, Frank actually does the painstaking thing of interweaving the litz copper and silver strands. What you get as a result is not a confused sig but a very well integrated and coherent sound - you very much have the best of both worlds. I don't know what others feel but I like it!


----------



## inter voice

olilam said:


> Anyone has experience with the WooAudio WA7 Firefly and LCD XC? Just wondering if someone can provide some input.


 
 I have not auditioned WA7 before but IMHO if you prefer to hear more details in your music, in particular HF, then tube amp may not be a suitable choice.  I would suggest using solid state amps.


----------



## hifimanrookie

olilam said:


> Thank you for the response. I have PM'ed Frank here.  I understand that he is a man who never sleeps
> In all honestly, I am very new to HeadFi and headphones in general.  I mainly do a lot of reading but have not had the luxury to really test out options.
> 
> I currently have the LCD XC and using the Centrance HiFi M8.
> ...



I think the BW will also be better because i got a mail from Peter from DHC himself saying that silver cables with gold are as little as 50% of copper’s conductivity and i think the more conductivity the better the cable is.IMHO ofcourse!!!
 
 
Also if anyone thinks Franks cables are expensive then read what Peter on same mail to me said here, and i quote:
 


>





> 'Who knows, maybe someday my cables will cost less; I just don’t have the luxury of pricing things very close to cost and having a lot of money in the bank to back me up'.
> 
> So Franks competition is saying he sells cables very close to cost and if someone knows the cost of cables then it will be another cable make(r).





>





> So you have it here: franks cables are cheap. Peter even agrees (on same mail to me) that Franks cables are a good deal because he wrote this:
> 
> 'His cables are and always will be a good deal, However, I did not have $500,000 to spend on starting a cable business as he did (by my calculations)'.





> So if anyone thinks franks cables are not good deal then read all of this above what one of his competitor says..honest and real talk......u can even read he even invests $500.000 on his equipment (according to Peters estimates) so he can provide the best products to us (his customers).





>





> So reading all this u can be sure that for £400 you will get the very best cable for the very best price.





>





> what more can u wish for?


----------



## nigeljames




----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> I think the BW will also be better because i got a mail from Peter from DHC himself saying that silver cables with gold are at least 50% of copper’s conductivity and i think the more conductivity the better the cable is.IMHO ofcourse!!!
> 
> 
> Also if anyone thinks Franks cables are expensive then read what Peter on same mail to me said here, and i quote:
> ...


 
 So you get offered a discounted cable and now you try to put me out of business 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I am going to try not replying to most of that, as i might get in trouble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Silver is more conductive then copper to start with, gold is also quite conductive, so adding 1% gold in my Poison or little more in the SW will not make it 50% less conductive then copper, both the SP and SW are still more conductive then copper with the gold in it. Adding just 1% gold in the  silver barely effects it's conductivity and anyone with half a brain will know it won't make it 50% less conductive. 
  
 As for how much i spent on starting Toxic, i spent what it took to provide the best, that's it. Why someone would want to calculate how much i spend, i don't know.
  
 People need to concentrate on their own companies then be watching mine, calculating how much money i put in to my company, or complaining about how cheap i sell my cables. I don't speak about anyone, their products or contact their customers, so i hope one day this same courtesy can be shown by others.
  
 Regarding pricing of my cables, i price my cables fairly and what i feel i would be happy paying for that cable and at the same time feel i got a good deal, this does not mean i will make the cables for nothing as i have a family to support, but i don't value my time at $500 an hour either. I think everyone here knows how hard i work, and if i was not earning a living doing this, i could not do it. Bonus is that i love what i do and don't feel i need to make huge profits doing something that i like doing.
  
 Anyhow guys, i have said all i need to say and i hope my customers will understand where i am coming from, so it's best to leave this here, otherwise it will just derail this thread.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Will be opening the new thread for the prize draw tomorrow, took pictures of everything earlier today*


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

toxic cables said:


> *Will be opening the new thread for the prize draw tomorrow, took pictures of everything earlier today*


 

 Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> *Will be opening the new thread for the prize draw tomorrow, took pictures of everything earlier today*


 

 YEAH!!!!!!!!  let the games begin...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 and no...i didnt want to put u out of business Frank...REALLY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i have to be honest here...i say this just in case u ban me officially from that prize draw because i became a enemy of the Toxic State now or sent one of ur sneaky snakes to me by post....hehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 oh well..even if u dont ban me  (no snakes pls also)..i already know i will be out of luck...as u guys all know i only win when i have to work for it..(remember my winning 'dancing cat clip' of last year (third place)?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 for the rest of all his price draws (and those are plenty)...no luck...but i keep on trying...until i am 90! sooner or later i win something..i am sure of that..hehehe
  
 so good luck everyone...!!!


----------



## bluewrx1025

toxic cables said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]*Will be opening the new thread for the prize draw tomorrow, took pictures of everything earlier today*[/COLOR]



Yay can't wait!


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> toxic cables said:
> 
> 
> > *Will be opening the new thread for the prize draw tomorrow, took pictures of everything earlier today*
> ...


 
 I get distracted by work for a few days and I come back and find you in trouble again??? I need to find supervision for you when I am busy!


----------



## inter voice

Can't WAIT ....


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I get distracted by work for a few days and I come back and find you in trouble again??? I need to find supervision for you when I am busy!



And u only thought about that just now? Where were u when i needed u the most? 
Damn..what a friend u turned out to be


----------



## lin0003

Frank, you have PM for the cable I won a while back.


----------



## Keane182

toxic cables said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]*Will be opening the new thread for the prize draw tomorrow, took pictures of everything earlier today*[/COLOR]




Is this draw inclusive of those who purchased for local distributors as well?


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I get distracted by work for a few days and I come back and find you in trouble again??? I need to find supervision for you when I am busy!
> ...


 
 Ah...What to do with you?


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Quick snap of the prize. *
  

  
*Sorry, extremely busy now, will be putting up the thread and replying to messages soon.*


----------



## hifimanrookie

I love the stand

And is that a BW cable i see?mmmmm EF5+he500+bw= very good soundquality for an affordable price


----------



## ostewart

toxic cables said:


> *Quick snap of the prize. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Woahhhhh!!!! Me want this sooooo bad


----------



## singleended58

toxic cables said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]*Will be opening the new thread for the prize draw tomorrow, took pictures of everything earlier today*[/COLOR]




Frank! Please make sure post a link of the new thread. )


----------



## bluewrx1025

hifimanrookie said:


> I love the stand
> 
> And is that a BW cable i see?mmmmm EF5+he500+bw= very good soundquality for an affordable price



Agreed. That stand is really nice. That whole setup looks amazing!


----------



## sensui123

I so dun deserve this since I have the HE-500 already.  Going to sit this contest out and best of luck to everyone else.  The HE-500 is one of my favorite all around headphones for sure along with HD650.  I loved it to hell with the Schiit Lyr.


----------



## Angelbelow

Beautiful


----------



## IronLung

Hello everyone, I have a dream from my early age, which for many years lives in my mind - it's a silver cable Silver Widow, but my drinking buddies say that I should left my hope, because to get such a cable I would have to wait, to spend another two or three life.
  Maybe someone has an extra and he will send it to the homeland of alcoholism and debauchery, to the Russia?


----------



## lin0003

What?


----------



## ostewart

I have been wanting some HE-500 since i heard the HE-6 2 years ago. Never had the funds, not even now do I have the funds, just left college, got a small job and next month my training to be cabin crew starts with easyjet. Then i will be able to save for a nice pair of HP's. For now, i just recable all my stuff with toxic cables


----------



## Toxic Cables

ironlung said:


> Hello everyone, I have a dream from my early age, which for many years lives in my mind - it's a silver cable Silver Widow, but my drinking buddies say that I should left my hope, because to get such a cable I would have to wait, to spend another two or three life.
> Maybe someone has an extra and he will send it to the homeland of alcoholism and debauchery, to the Russia?


 
 Only another two three life, they lied to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not very good friends, or they just drunk too much at the time.


----------



## hifimanrookie

ironlung said:


> Hello everyone, I have a dream from my early age, which for many years lives in my mind - it's a silver cable Silver Widow, but my drinking buddies say that I should left my hope, because to get such a cable I would have to wait, to spend another two or three life.
> Maybe someone has an extra and he will send it to the homeland of alcoholism and debauchery, to the Russia?


 

 if u put aside 50 euro a month, then after a few months u can get a toxic cable...


----------



## IronLung

Ugh-ogh I'ma geek and I need widow cable badly, UM Mentor will arive soon.


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  ​ *PRIZE DRAW*​  ​ ​


----------



## intrinsicNancy

I've been meaning to post a note about my Silver Widow cables. I ordered my Silver Widows in mid October and they arrived on my doorstep on Christmas Eve (like magic). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have HD650s that I wanted these cables for and couldn't wait.  So I spent a good part of my holiday in Audirvana.  Thank you to Frank for making such an amazing product.  My first impression of the cable was it's excellent build quality. They're beautiful, and Frank included a robust HD650 connection that was far superior to the factory set.  It doesn't tangle and it isn't fragile in the least. I love how they look and feel.
  
 Now about the sound: First, this is my perception and has nothing to do with science.  So all you physics snipers out there just take a deep breath.  My HD650s are reviewed to be somewhat "veiled".  Not something that I really noticed--until I got my Silver Widows.  I'm not sure exactly how to phrase it, but my Sennheisers just kind of woke up quite a bit with the new cables.  I enjoy listening to Diane Birch, Norah Jones, Diana Krall, Dead Can Dance, Arctic Monkeys,   Panic! At The Disco, Dave Koz, Chris Botti, The Civil Wars, Steve Miller Band, Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers among others.  I like bass thats punchy, but I'm not a bass head by any means.  IMO clarity, detail and sound stage are most satisfying.  I love my Silver Widows.


----------



## daltonljj

Hey Frank left you a PM.


----------



## maguire

Hey IntrisicNancy, Was it Like this?  
  
 You have to read in kazakstan accent...The Borat Styles....
  
 " I keep flashing the pic of SW to Senn 650 who is veil in cage, shouting.... You cant haves this! - You cant haves this!
 One day I buy SW, & Senn 650 break veil cage, Now he haves this.....
  
 Everyones is now happy sexy time......"


----------



## lin0003

maguire said:


> Hey IntrisicNancy, Was it Like this?
> 
> You have to read in kazakstan accent...The Borat Styles....
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## lin0003

Frank, you have PM.


----------



## angelsblood

Frank, you have pm!


----------



## Mooses9

very nice toxic products


----------



## SteveM324

Where is the Silver Widow cable on the Toxic Cable website? When I go there and look for Audeze headphone cables, I only see the Silver Poison cables, copper/silver cables, and all copper cables. No mention of the Silver Widow cable.


----------



## hifimanrookie

stevem324 said:


> Where is the Silver Widow cable on the Toxic Cable website? When I go there and look for Audeze headphone cables, I only see the Silver Poison cables, copper/silver cables, and all copper cables. No mention of the Silver Widow cable.


 
 pls check this out for ur answer:
  

 http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables
  
 and if u found ur answer sent a pm to frank (the owner of toxic cables) to order it..and he will reply u for the steps to take
  
 good luck with ur choice and have fun


----------



## SteveM324

hifimanrookie said:


> pls check this out for ur answer:
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables
> ...



 



hifimanrookie,
Thanks for the info.


----------



## lin0003

Can't wait for my SP to get here.


----------



## alan_g

no new reviews of late


----------



## kanna

May I ask for JH3A+adapter toxic cable, I already since Oct-2013.
  
 Thank you


----------



## Xida

No matter how many times I hear it, I'm always very dubious to believe that cables can really impact a sonic signature THAT much.. How wrong am I really?


----------



## hifimanrookie

xida said:


> No matter how many times I hear it, I'm always very dubious to believe that cables can really impact a sonic signature THAT much.. How wrong am I really?



I would say....buy a toxic cable..let it burn in for 100hrs..and then do a openminded compare with the cable u have now..WITH UR EARS!..u will hear differences! Whether u will like that difference is up to u ofcourse..i cant be more honest to u without showing u how good toxic cables are for the money..u have to find out urself..its only way u will believe it i am guessing...we all believe it....but we have one or more toxic cables..so we know..but u urself can only be sure if u have one..good luck with ur search


----------



## Snips

xida said:


> No matter how many times I hear it, I'm always very dubious to believe that cables can really impact a sonic signature THAT much.. How wrong am I really?


 
  
 It's a never ending battle between those who believe and those who don't Some of us can hear the difference, while others insist that it's just a placebo effect. The bottom line is that you should trust your ears.


----------



## gevorg

FYI: Headphone Cable Measurements by Tyll @ InnerFidelity 

I justified my HD800 headphone cable upgrade to Toxic BW for these reasons:

1) SE to balanced mode improvements
2) It looks much better than stock cable
3) Its shorter than stock cable, less messy
4) Same/lower price than Sennheiser branded XLR cable
5) Maybe there will be some sonic benefits from the cable itself

Even without #5, I win


----------



## lin0003

The Sennheiser balanced cables are priced ridiculously IMO.


----------



## sidrpm

Frank, I got the SW for my Fitear TG334 last Friday. Out of the packet, I would say the cables definitely require a burn-in. Have done so for just over 50 hours and I am really impressed. Besides the top-notch build quality and looks, the sound is now super. Thank you.


----------



## claud W

Ordered Silver Poison cables for my old HD 600s last night. They have been rocking the original Cardas headphone cable for a long time. Being silver, this may be a better sounding cable. Silver takes a long time to break in. 100 hours or how long Frank? If this his not a good cable for HD600s, please speak now.


----------



## Kiats

Just a quick note on the BW and balanced Scorpion I received last week. Both were made for use with Fitear iems.
  
 The balanced Scorpion is for use with my HM 901 and hence comes with TRRS plug. The Scorpion is a good looking cable. Lovely black with a hint of bronze. I am still burning it in and off the C435, the soundstage really opens up and the instrument separation becomes even more distinct. There is also a lovely warmth to the sound sig, without bringing on any sort of veil. I am very please with the Scorpion and am glad i took the plunge for this. I had some misgivings about balanced cables for a BA like my Fitears but the C435 sounds like it benefits from the balanced cable.
  
 The BW is a beauty! And it sounds fantastic too. There is a nice tube-like character to its sig. I have so far used it on my 333 as well as the C435. There are great details and clarity as well. I would just say that it is very musical. I am really enjoying it with the HM 802 on iem card. 
  
 Were the cables worth the wait? Definitely!


----------



## Dumbleroar

Do you make cables for the new westone w40?


----------



## achl354

anyone has received their SW recently?


----------



## singleended58

achl354 said:


> anyone has received their SW recently?




According to Frank the iem SW batch is going out this week or next week (?)


----------



## Toxic Cables

Many IEM cables have shipped but mostly my dealer orders, a lot more are shipping tomorrow as we are packing them now with the exeption of a couple that have adapters with them.
  
 Here's some pics of a few not packed yet.


----------



## ibbreezy

Wow, that's a lot of cables. Hope mine is amongst them, hehe.


----------



## maguire

Im totally intoxicated by all that cable goodness


----------



## som4ew

I'm sure my fitear sw cable is one of them.


----------



## zenpunk

toxic cables said:


> Many IEM cables have shipped but mostly my dealer orders, a lot more are shipping tomorrow as we are packing them now with the exeption of a couple that have adapters with them.
> 
> Here's some pics of a few not packed yet.


 
 Does that mean things are now back to normal and we can now start ordering cables and expect to get it within a reasonable timeframe?


----------



## Toxic Cables

zenpunk said:


> Does that mean things are now back to normal and we can now start ordering cables and expect to get it within a reasonable timeframe?


 
 I will update timeframe soon, currently i am still giving out 8 weeks, but we will be cutting that down very soon.
  
 I am working on Venoms now and these take time to make, so as soon as these are done, i can give out the new wait times.
  
 We do have some headphone and IEM cables in stock and ready.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I will update timeframe soon, currently i am still giving out 8 weeks, but we will be cutting that down very soon.
> 
> I am working on Venoms now and these take time to make, so as soon as these are done, i can give out the new wait times.
> 
> We do have some headphone and IEM cables in stock and ready.



Venoms huh? Mmmmmmmm.. interesting...very interesting indeed


----------



## zenpunk

Great. I am after an IEM cable for my Shure so I will be emailing you soon.
 By the way, which one is the thinnest and most flexible? I don't care much about the sound, I just want something that looks good great and is very comfortable to use.


----------



## lin0003

Schiit! 

BTW Frank, when is my cable coming to me?


----------



## hifimiami

Hi Frank, I recently purchased a Silver Poison for Audeze with the Neutrik (silver) 4 pin XLR. Frank I need an adapter 4 pin XLR to 1/4" TRS can you please quote cost including shipping to US and availability.
  
 Thank you,
 Julio


----------



## nigeljames

hifimanrookie said:


> Venoms huh? Mmmmmmmm.. interesting...very interesting indeed


 
  
 He's getting excited again!!


----------



## maguire

Yep............


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Yep............




u guys are so bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
talking about bad...remember my new humble amp that takes eons to arrive? welll..today got news that it will be sent off end of next week! and i got some news about what it can do.
 
do u remember me saying it will 'only' pump out 5,28w into 50ohm? and that i said i expected the capacity of the external powersupply would be around 400.000uF? well.. i just broke my jaw when it hit the floor when i got the real dates: 650.000uF!! OMG i said...for a lousy 5(something)watt amp? thats crazy! i will experience soon what that kind of headroom will do to the sound...so only thing i need is a cable to complement it... as i am guessing my very special 8wire BW will be the bottleneck then... :veryevil:


----------



## angelsblood

hifimanrookie said:


> u guys are so bad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh man! I can't wait to get impressions of your new boss of an amp! You should get the venom, it will definitely go nicely


----------



## claud W

Sooooo last weekend, I ordered Silver Poison for my  Senn HD 600s. Lots of hoops to jump through since I had not used Paypal in a VERY long time, Is it correct that I will have to wait 8 weeks before they are shipped?  Did I order the  ****tyist sounding Toxic cables for my application?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

claud w said:


> Sooooo last weekend, I ordered Silver Poison for my  Senn HD 600s. Lots of hoops to jump through since I had not used Paypal in a VERY long time, Is it correct that I will have to wait 8 weeks before they are shipped?  Did I order the  ****tyist sounding Toxic cables for my application?


 

 You spelled "most awesome" wrong.


----------



## longbowbbs

amanand88keys said:


> claud w said:
> 
> 
> > Sooooo last weekend, I ordered Silver Poison for my  Senn HD 600s. Lots of hoops to jump through since I had not used Paypal in a VERY long time, Is it correct that I will have to wait 8 weeks before they are shipped?  Did I order the  ****tyist sounding Toxic cables for my application?
> ...


----------



## fiascogarcia

claud w said:


> Sooooo last weekend, I ordered Silver Poison for my  Senn HD 600s. Lots of hoops to jump through since I had not used Paypal in a VERY long time, Is it correct that I will have to wait 8 weeks before they are shipped?  Did I order the  ****tyist sounding Toxic cables for my application?


 
 Yeah, I'm curious about  a pure silver with the 600's.  Anyone have any impressions of this combo?  I've always used SPC.


----------



## claud W

amanand88keys said:


> You spelled "most awesome" wrong.


 
 I hope you are right. No body here use SP w/HD600? Does it take 8 weeks to get your order? New and potential customers want to know. 
 By the way, I expect a very long break in period for this cord based on lots of experience with silver interconnects and power cords.


----------



## Weaponry

Hi everyone! New member here 

I just got my Silver Widow for my TF10 yesterday and I'm burning it right now. This cable is amazing, the 3D effect that it adds to the music is so unreal and the instrument seperation is insanely good as well. It's like I got a new pair of IEM! Heck, never know before that cable could make such a difference!


----------



## Angelbelow

weaponry said:


> Hi everyone! New member here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 awesome!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

claud w said:


> I hope you are right. No body here use SP w/HD600? Does it take 8 weeks to get your order? New and potential customers want to know.
> By the way, I expect a very long break in period for this cord based on lots of experience with silver interconnects and power cords.


 

 I can't comment on the HD 600, but the Silver Poison is one of Toxic Cables' most popular products. There are many favorable reviews, so I doubt that you made the wrong choice


----------



## alan_g

Congrats on recieving your cable, there are a lot of us still waiting


----------



## Shini44

The Toxic Silver Widow just rocks!! i have the gold cable from Tralucent Audio which is 700$ but for me the Toxic cable Silver Widow is better, why? the gold cable might have slightly bigger sound stage but value/build quality  wise the SW is the winner here, there was many times when my 1500$ CIEM the Unique Melody Mentor did fall cause the plug is kind of lose, and i am not the 1st to point this out :< 

 now for the sound part, the SW is my #1 cable atm because it won't change the tonally of the sound, my mids on the Mentor still warm and sweet, and the female vocal is the same unlike the gold cable which was kind of dryer on this part, don't get me wrong the gold cable is very good, but won't be good with some CIEMs, its very good with the 1+2 though, but on the Mentor it does change the mids for me, which is way annoying for me, the SW added Treble Sparkle to the sound, very fun!! yet not harsh!!, the bass is awesome although i am not a bass head yet i did enjoy it, also we can say that the SW's bass is warmer than the gold cable but still punchy and fun depend on the CIEM. 

 in the end the SW did a more than perfect job for me! one thing that usually comes with an upgrade is the change in the sound and losing few things, but the SW is something that will add and it won't take away anything from you, thats what i call the perfect upgrade, i am able to enjoy my treble and mids way more!!

 btw some people might want different sound/upgrade like smoother treble and even warmer mids AKA musical sound sig, for that i say for the black widow or the scorpion, and in case you like the kind of sound i like then the Silver Widow is the way to go, in the end picking the cable depend on what you want to begin with. 

 thanks again Frank!! REALLY WORTH THE WAITING!! :3 

 note: i used WA7 as a DAC with iUSB + Gemini cable , and Pico Slim as the amp. 

 PS: sorry about my weak grammar  i English isn't my 1st language :<


----------



## Toxic Cables

claud w said:


> I hope you are right. No body here use SP w/HD600? Does it take 8 weeks to get your order? New and potential customers want to know.
> By the way, I expect a very long break in period for this cord based on lots of experience with silver interconnects and power cords.


 
 The Poison pairs very well with the  HD650, it's been a long time since i heard the 600 as i don't have a pair.
  
 Yes, the wait currently is around 8 weeks, i am currently making my Venom orders, so once these are done, i should be able to cut the wait down significantly.
  
 We do have some random headphone and IEM cables in stock currectly to ship right away, unfortunately no more Shure IEM cables, one of my dealers took all of them.  We have a few of Westone pins in the Poison, couple left of the Widow, a Virus Fitear, few of Scorpion and Viper Westone and and a couple TF10 cables.
  
 Unless you had an interconnect with your IEM cable, then it has already shipped.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for your thoughts on the cables lads, really appreciated.
  
 Will go through some PM's tonight, off to pick my son up from school now and go for some ice cream, while the wife's at work


----------



## maguire

Shini, you finally got it at last......Worth the wait im sure. Glad you enjoy your SW....
 I kinda knew that you would. You have some great gear there... Happy Listening....


----------



## Shini44

maguire said:


> Shini, you finally got it at last......Worth the wait im sure. Glad you enjoy your SW....
> I kinda knew that you would. You have some great gear there... Happy Listening....


 
  
 Thanks man :3 now i am thinking of getting TH900 then getting it sent to Frank so he DIY the cable >=) hehehehe


----------



## hifimanrookie

Frank! i finally will get the amp worthy of ur cable.. ur wonderful sounding balanced 8wire BW u baked for me, as the amp finally finished and ready to be shipped next week!... check this out:
  
http://www.flickr.com/photos/17843311@N00/sets/72157641465470633/
  
 its birthname is: 'PAG' and u probably know what the two first letters refer to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 the pics are put on open domain by the builder...for everyone to be seen..


----------



## claud W

toxic cables said:


> The Poison pairs very well with the  HD650, it's been a long time since i heard the 600 as i don't have a pair.
> 
> Yes, the wait currently is around 8 weeks, i am currently making my Venom orders, so once these are done, i should be able to cut the wait down significantly.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you kind sir for addressing my concerns. Its great to hear it right from the horse's mouth. I will now wait patiently. Having visited this thread on numerous occasions, I did expect a long wait.


----------



## maguire

Looks like Hifimanrookie is excited......He even changed his avatar.....Now she's Blonde.....Seriously though looking at that new toy ... I now really believe you are going to be in LA LA Land.....
 I somehow have this strange feeling that in the not too distant future a certain VENOM cable will be on order....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 But Hey...What do I know????


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Looks like Hifimanrookie is excited......He even changed his avatar.....Now she's Blonde.....Seriously though looking at that new toy ... I now really believe you are going to be in LA LA Land.....
> *I somehow have this strange feeling that in the not too distant future a certain VENOM cable will be on order.*...:veryevil:
> But Hey...What do I know????




U never know


----------



## Toxic Cables




----------



## lin0003

Wow! Is the fat plug balanced?


----------



## Toxic Cables

lin0003 said:


> Wow! Is the fat plug balanced?


 




  
 It looks fat as it's a 2.5mm plug and you are used to the larger 3.5mm.
  
 Yes, it's balanced for the new AK240 for a customer.


----------



## lin0003

toxic cables said:


> It looks fat as it's a 2.5mm plug and you are used to the larger 3.5mm.
> 
> Yes, it's balanced for the new AK240 for a customer.


 




  
 Can't wait for my SPs to arrive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Is there a tracking number or something?


----------



## Toxic Cables

lin0003 said:


> Can't wait for my SPs to arrive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Already PM'd you earlier regarding it


----------



## lin0003

toxic cables said:


> Already PM'd you earlier regarding it


 
 Got it, thanks


----------



## pf12a

toxic cables said:


> It looks fat as it's a 2.5mm plug and you are used to the larger 3.5mm.
> 
> Yes, it's balanced for the new AK240 for a customer.


 
 Which cable is it and how much?


----------



## TheLastDevil

pf12a said:


> Which cable is it and how much?


 
 Toxic Silver Poison for FitEar iems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For pricing, you can check Frank's profile page.


----------



## Toxic Cables

pf12a said:


> Which cable is it and how much?


 
 Prices can be found on my profile as stated above, but according to your profile, you have UM customs, so the Poison would be £155 and Widow £210, pictured is the Poison. Standard shipping is just £12 worldwide.


----------



## lin0003

Guys, is the SW a lot better than the SP? Might upgrade my SP to an SW in the future. 
  
 Or maybe the BW as well?


----------



## alan_g

received my silver poison ism cable a couple of days ago and straight off i could see the look of the cable was fantastic and the build quality was second to none.
 the mini viablue jack is a thing of beauty compared to the standard cable jack and the connectors are beautifully done, when i plugged it all together and connected it to my rig the sound was fantastic the soundstage was so large and the slightly mushy bass on my asg2 seemed to tighten up a bit.
  
 i really needed to get a strong vocal song playing so i chose soulsavers in the presence of god which just immediately shone through, i raved about the cable to a friend of mine who upon listening described the sound as almost holographic
  
 thank you frank for a beautifully crafted cable


----------



## Kiats

lin0003 said:


> Guys, is the SW a lot better than the SP? Might upgrade my SP to an SW in the future.
> 
> Or maybe the BW as well?




I have the SW and I think it is. Of course, it all depends on what you like. The Last Devil prefers the SP. And he does have discerning ears.

As for the BW, I do think it has got to be one of the most musical and sweetest cables around. Great clarity at the same time. No smearing of mids as you may find with some copper cables. Very addictive this one.


----------



## lin0003

kiats said:


> I have the SW and I think it is. Of course, it all depends on what you like. The Last Devil prefers the SP. And he does have discerning ears.
> 
> As for the BW, I do think it has got to be one of the most musical and sweetest cables around. Great clarity at the same time. No smearing of mids as you may find with some copper cables. Very addictive this one.


Thanks mate! The S4 sounds like one of the best cables in the market.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> I have the SW and I think it is. Of course, it all depends on what you like. The Last Devil prefers the SP. And he does have discerning ears.
> 
> As for the BW, I do think it has got to be one of the most musical and sweetest cables around. Great clarity at the same time. No smearing of mids as you may find with some copper cables. Very addictive this one.



I agree totally on the BW..i have a 8wire balanced version..and i cant imagine any other cable to better it in musicality and emotion with my rig..


----------



## singleended58

kiats said:


> I have the SW and I think it is. Of course, it all depends on what you like. The Last Devil prefers the SP. And he does have discerning ears.
> 
> As for the BW, I do think it has got to be one of the most musical and sweetest cables around. Great clarity at the same time. No smearing of mids as you may find with some copper cables. Very addictive this one.




Really! I might talk to Frank to order a BW for my He400 though.


----------



## Toxic Cables

lin0003 said:


> Thanks mate! The S4 sounds like one of the best cables in the market.


 
 One of the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is the best


----------



## Toxic Cables

singleended58 said:


> Really! I might talk to Frank to order a BW for my He400 though.


 
 I have a 6ft one ready for anyone that wants one for the HE.


----------



## maguire

What is the S4?


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> What is the S4?


i think he meant SW


----------



## maguire

OK then... I thought I missed a new cable from Frank....Thanks for that.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Anyone interested in:

Toxic Cables Black Widow 22AWG 4wire adaptercable from 1/8 (Viablue T6S) to dual RCA (Viablue T6S).

Pm me if u do


----------



## longbowbbs

lin0003 said:


> Guys, is the SW a lot better than the SP? Might upgrade my SP to an SW in the future.
> 
> Or maybe the BW as well?


 
 Here is my review comparing SP & SW
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/641166/toxic-cables-silver-widow-headphone-cable-review


----------



## delancyst

longbowbbs said:


> lin0003 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, is the SW a lot better than the SP? Might upgrade my SP to an SW in the future.
> ...




Nice review longbowbbs
I very much agree with you, that Frank indeed does not sleep! 
My experience communicating with him has been top notch, very timely responses.


----------



## delancyst

I'm kind of new to cable rolling. 
My knowledge of cables is that they are either pure copper or silver. 
When it comes to mixture of different metals in a cable eg silver+copper, gold+silver, is the term "litz" and "plated" the same thing?


----------



## lin0003

Thanks guys, and I meant SW, not S4, just a typo.


----------



## hkppl

delancyst said:


> I'm kind of new to cable rolling.
> My knowledge of cables is that they are either pure copper or silver.
> When it comes to mixture of different metals in a cable eg silver+copper, gold+silver, is the term "litz" and "plated" the same thing?


 

 "litz" and "plated" are two different things. "plated" should be obvious. For "litz", you can simply google "litz wire" for it's meaning. Basically it means many tiny separate  cables group together to form a big cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Some of the interconnects we make,


----------



## MickeyVee

Hey Frank.. do you do a Lightning to USB B connector so I can hookup an iPad Mini directly to my DAC without using the Apple CCK?  Does this work?


----------



## singleended58

Frank, you got Pm regarding the IEM cable you sent.


----------



## hifimanrookie

for ur info...my BW adapter cable is reserved for a fellow headfi'er..so its not for sale anymore...


----------



## fiascogarcia

toxic cables said:


> Some of the interconnects we make,


 
  
 Where do we get pricing on your interconnects?  Thanks!


----------



## lin0003

fiascogarcia said:


> Where do we get pricing on your interconnects?  Thanks!


 
 Just PM him because there are too many combinations and lengths to list.


----------



## Toxic Cables

fiascogarcia said:


> Where do we get pricing on your interconnects?  Thanks!


 
 PM me for pricing, but prices are roughly between £45 to £90 depending on what you want and wire used.
  
 LOD's for example, the Poison is £50 while the SW is £75.
  
 I do have a selection of interconnects such as, LOD's, iPod to USB,  mini to mini's and OTG cables ready, if anyone wants one right away.
  


singleended58 said:


> Frank, you got Pm regarding the IEM cable you sent.


 
 That SP is not from me, i sent an SW.


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> I have the SW and I think it is. Of course, it all depends on what you like. The Last Devil prefers the SP. And he does have discerning ears.
> 
> As for the BW, I do think it has got to be one of the most musical and sweetest cables around. Great clarity at the same time. No smearing of mids as you may find with some copper cables. Very addictive this one.


 
 6000th post winner.
  
 I know how much you like the BW, so choose one for any cable you want and the gauge you want and i will get one made for you in the next batch.
  
 Bloody hell, this thread has grown a lot in little over a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I expected maybe a couple hundred posts at most going by other cable appreciation threads, but 6000


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> 6000th post winner.
> 
> I know how much you like the BW, so choose one for any cable you want and the gauge you want and i will get one made for you in the next batch.
> 
> ...


 

 i was 6002!!! arrggghhhhhhhh always same story... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well.. i must be really lucky in love then having so much bad luck in lotteries.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 but congrats to the winner... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 ps...about ur million posts on ur thread..well.. we all love u dude...i mean ur cables...


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> i was 6002!!! arrggghhhhhhhh always same story...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Next time i will just choose a few random post, if it ever hits 7000.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Next time i will just choose a few random post, if it ever hits 7000.


 

 7000? u mean before this year ends? as thats what is going to happen.. u have to many admirors!


----------



## Angelbelow

Congrats to the winners ^_^


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> 6000th post winner.
> 
> I know how much you like the BW, so choose one for any cable you want and the gauge you want and i will get one made for you in the next batch.
> 
> Bloody hell, this thread has grown a lot in little over a year   I expected maybe a couple hundred posts at most going by other cable appreciation threads, but 6000 :eek:




Thanks, Frank! Very pleasant surprise! I'll drop you a PM?


----------



## maguire

6000 posts?
 Is that some type of record?
 I wonder what is then?
 Congrats, it keeps getting better & the with the quality of Frank's cables don't be surprised when it does hit 7000....


----------



## lin0003

Let's go for 10000!


----------



## citraian

Hell, go for 100k !


----------



## Kiats

Just a short note on the virus for LCD that Frank sent across: for those of you who missed the organic bass which was obscured when Audeze increased treble in the LCD 3, I have good news - the virus will bring back the organic bass while preserving the transparency and treble extension.  wonderful!


----------



## sidrpm

kiats said:


> Just a short note on the virus for LCD that Frank sent across: for those of you who missed the organic bass which was obscured when Audeze increased treble in the LCD 3, I have good news - the virus will bring back the organic bass while preserving the transparency and treble extension.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Can't wait to try it!


----------



## MrLou

received my IEM cable and it was done very nicely. I do have one question, it is not marked for positive or negative. The way the cable was bent the L and R are facing inward when installed.


----------



## setamp

kiats said:


> Just a short note on the virus for LCD that Frank sent across: for those of you who missed the organic bass which was obscured when Audeze increased treble in the LCD 3, I have good news - the virus will bring back the organic bass while preserving the transparency and treble extension.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I am curious as to how the virus compares to the SW.  Are the mids and highs as silky smooth?


----------



## MrLou

Double post


----------



## Toxic Cables

mrlou said:


> received my IEM cable and it was done very nicely. I do have one question, it is not marked for positive or negative. The way the cable was bent the L and R are facing inward when installed.


 
 All my cables will have markings, please look at the actual connector and depending on the cable you have, the right will be red and the left Black/Blue, or it will have the letters L and R on the connectors.


----------



## Kiats

setamp said:


> I am curious as to how the virus compares to the SW.  Are the mids and highs as silky smooth?


 
  
 Yes, they are, setamp. The mids will be slightly warmer and fuller. The thing about the Virus is that you have the best of both worlds - the BW and the SW, maintaining a balance between the two while sounding very coherent. Not something you can always say about hybrid cables.


----------



## Kiats

sidrpm said:


> Can't wait to try it!


 
  
 Indeed!


----------



## MrLou

toxic cables said:


> All my cables will have markings, please look at the actual connector and depending on the cable you have, the right will be red and the left Black/Blue, or it will have the letters L and R on the connectors.


the connectors read L and R but nothing showing positive or negative so I am not out of phase. Or I am just not seeing the marking?


----------



## Toxic Cables

mrlou said:


> the connectors read L and R but nothing showing positive or negative so I am not out of phase. Or I am just not seeing the marking


 
 The wire would be molded to show which way up it should be to go around your ears.
  
 Which cable do you have and for what IEM.
  
 Just re read your original post. If you have the Westone connectors with the metal housing, then the L and R should face inwards, just how the wire has been molded for them to do so.


----------



## MrLou

toxic cables said:


> The wire would be molded to show which way up it should be to go around your ears.
> 
> Which cable do you have and for what IEM.
> 
> Just re read your original post. If you have the Westone connectors with the metal housing, then the L and R should face inwards, just how the wire has been molded for them to do so.


Thanks!


----------



## lin0003

I just got my SP and man, I'm lovin it already. I thought it wouldn't be a huge upgrade over the Blue Dragon but man, was I wrong. It sounds much clearer and has a brighter sound sig. The bass is awesome with slightly less impact, but much better detail.


----------



## claud W

lin0003 said:


> I just got my SP and man, I'm lovin it already. I thought it wouldn't be a huge upgrade over the Blue Dragon but man, was I wrong. It sounds much clearer and has a brighter sound sig. The bass is awesome with slightly less impact, but much better detail.


 
 on what headphones?


----------



## Toxic Cables

claud w said:


> on what headphones?


 
 It was for the Hifiman, not HD600 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I am sure you will like it with the HD600 as it pairs very well with the HD650, if you don't, we can work something out.


----------



## lin0003

claud w said:


> on what headphones?


HE-500.


----------



## Angelbelow

lin0003 said:


> HE-500.


 
  
 Awesome. Have a silver widow on the way for my he500s, can't wait.


----------



## singleended58

lin0003 said:


> I just got my SP and man, I'm lovin it already. I thought it wouldn't be a huge upgrade over the Blue Dragon but man, was I wrong. It sounds much clearer and has a brighter sound sig. The bass is awesome with slightly less impact, but much better detail.




Try the SW next time. It is worth for the wait. The high and mid smoothness, detail and separation are to die for. Bass is not bad at all. It was driven by ALO-Rxmk3B and Kojo kmo1 brass amps.


----------



## lin0003

Thanks!


----------



## maguire

Hey the Virus cable doesnt seem to be getting much feedback, although I see a ton of them being made....I love my Virus on the UM Miracle, so natural.


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Hey the Virus cable doesnt seem to be getting much feedback, although I see a ton of them being made....I love my Virus on the UM Miracle, so natural.



Yeah i know..its all SW and SP 'patients' talking here. other cables are not talked about much..i am only one mentioning BW and u just mentioned the Virus..both excellent cables and very affordable!!!


----------



## Shini44

maguire said:


> Hey the Virus cable doesnt seem to be getting much feedback, although I see a ton of them being made....I love my Virus on the UM Miracle, so natural.


 
  


hifimanrookie said:


> Yeah i know..its all SW and SP 'patients' talking here. other cables are not talked about much..i am only one mentioning BW and u just mentioned the Virus..both excellent cables and very affordable!!!


 
 all are eager to test the SW 1st, casue its getting the most hype here, if maybe all of us SP/SW owners bought the BW or Virus then we will discover how awesome they are, and the other SP/SW owners will catch the hype and so on,

 the main problem the SW leaved us so satisfied we forgot that there is different cables,  

 but people both got different sound, if you are after musical sound then try something else people  not SW just because all are talking about it XD
  
 in the end its the sound that we are after it, yet so far most of us want the same here or?


----------



## citraian

Any news about the wait times?
Frank, do you still have any cables left in stock as you recently did?


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Yeah i know..its all SW and SP 'patients' talking here. other cables are not talked about much..i am only one mentioning BW and u just mentioned the Virus..both excellent cables and very affordable!!!


 
  
 Definitely agree! The Virus is a wonderful hybrid combining the wonders of both the BW and the SW. And yet it does not suffer any of the coherence issues you often see with hybrid cables. 
  
 The BW is warm, mellow and yet clear with sparkle. I once describe the sense of listening with a BW cable as looking at your music through rose tinted glasses. And you almost imagine yourself sipping some single malt by the fire place and listening to your music.


----------



## singleended58

Since I do not own BW and Virus but WW and now got SW I only based on that to compare.


----------



## Toxic Cables

citraian said:


> Any news about the wait times?
> Frank, do you still have any cables left in stock as you recently did?


 
 The Venoms should be done soon, after that the wait will be reduced.
  
 We do have a few bit's in stock, so depends on what you are looking for. No SW. I do have an LCD and HE Virus.
  
 One of the copper Venom's that shipped this week,


----------



## hifimanrookie

Thats good news
My new toys are in also since today... My new ampie.

By the way...i cant see the pic of the venom cable... It just says: 'no image available'


----------



## citraian

toxic cables said:


> The Venoms should be done soon, after that the wait will be reduced.
> 
> We do have a few bit's in stock, so depends on what you are looking for. No SW. I do have an LCD and HE Virus.
> 
> One of the copper Venom's that shipped this week,




I was wondering how long would I have to wait to get a BW for my brand new HD 800s


----------



## singleended58

What are different between Virus, BW and copper Venom sonically for HE-400?


----------



## hifimanrookie

singleended58 said:


> What are different between Virus, BW and copper Venom sonically for HE-400?



Virus is hybrid with stranded copper and silver wires.. 
BW is full copper stranded wire 
Copper VENOM RC-4 is solid retangular full copper wire

Hope this info helps

But for the he400 i think the copper venom RC-4 is a bit overkill IMHO...as that cable costs as much as ur he400.

For audio differences between the BW and Virus u can check a few posts back for explanation.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Virus is hybrid with stranded copper and silver wires..
> BW is full copper stranded wire
> Copper VENOM RC-4 is solid retangular full copper wire
> 
> ...




Small clarification, BW is copper litz. It's Scorpion that's stranded. Ditto for the virus: it's litz.

Of course, Frank can remove all doubt.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Small clarification, BW is copper litz. It's Scorpion that's stranded. Ditto for the virus: it's litz.
> 
> Of course, Frank can remove all doubt.



Oopsie...i always thought my bw was stranded... Oh well..i am only human


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Oopsie...i always thought my bw was stranded... Oh well..i am only human




Heheh! So, you have a better cable than you originally thought. But the BW is special, isn't it?


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Heheh! So, you have a better cable than you originally thought. But the BW is special, isn't it?



Yes it is..and i have a special one..a dual cable (1 cable per channel) balanced 8wire version frank baked for me...it sounds wonderful...cant imagine i need more of what i have now...as the treble is just right..more treble would ruin it in my rig..imho ofcourse


----------



## jbbikerider

Just bought a Silver Poison for a new incoming pair of LCD's. Site said there were 4 in inventory.  Hope mine ships asap.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Yes it is..and i have a special one..a dual cable (1 cable per channel) balanced 8wire version frank baked for me...it sounds wonderful...cant imagine i need more of what i have now...as the treble is just right..more treble would ruin it in my rig..imho ofcourse




Wow! Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my face... Dare I ask how that cost?


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Wow! Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my face... Dare I ask how that cost?



Mine is 22AWG and has one off HE connectors in carbon....i understand i am only one having those... I think if u wanna have same cable u pay around 350gpb..but it could be more! Honestly i cant remember anymore how much exactly i paid for it... But if u are interested..ask frank how much my cable will cost..its worth every penny i paid for it!! 
... Mention me as ur reference.. I am maybe getting myself a copper venom RC-4 soon 

Here some picsies of my cable.. 






And now connected to my new amp


----------



## claud W

Sent Frank an email a couple of days ago.  I am hoping to get him to make me a custom Viper for HD 25 Aluminum, wired like stock. Saw a pic of HD25 Frank did in this thread. Stock cable is steel. That can't be good.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Hi guys, anyone from Singapore who's looking for SW, Virus or Scorpion for Westone pins may PM me.
 I have 4 cables remaining from Frank, no waiting needed.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Mine is 22AWG and has one off HE connectors in carbon....i understand i am only one having those... I think if u wanna have same cable u pay around 350gpb..but it could be more! Honestly i cant remember anymore how much exactly i paid for it... But if u are interested..ask frank how much my cable will cost..its worth every penny i paid for it!!
> ... Mention me as ur reference.. I am maybe getting myself a copper venom RC-4 soon
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wow! That is a cool looking set up you have there! Is that a HE-6? Now I know who to reach out to if I ever feel like pulling the trigger on a HE-6... The thing that always scares me off is the amp requirements of the beast.


----------



## lin0003

It's an X-Code or whatever. Modded HE-5.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lin0003 said:


> It's an X-Code or whatever. Modded HE-5.



Wow that came out badly... Its not just a modded he5.. Its almost totally rebuilt by the builder..

And Yep.. A referencesounds code-x he-5. Its a full woody... Its number 15...and i am only one in the world having a 'black edition' of the only 20 originals made woodies LFF made from NOS he5's he Had in stock!..mine has a special black dye and finished with (oldfashion way) beeswax instead of regular wood oil..its mattblack..not glossy! Its like it was Made hundreds of years ago..

and to my ears..and this is personal ofcourse...it has all the plusses of a he6 and more...Yes..i admit..that surprises me also as i WAS going to buy a HE6, As My new amp is specifically handbuilt to drive a he6 in best way possible...thats why the power supply seen on the lower level of the rack is HUGE for a headphone amp..lolz... But one day the code-x crossed my road..and i never looked back... 

BTW There will be a benelux (netherlands/belgium/germany) meeting again soon before june (last was in 2012)..and i for sure will attend with my amp and phone..so if anyone want to listen to it..u know where to find me


----------



## lin0003

Yeah, it came out a little harsh, sorry. I wished I could try one at a meet or something.


----------



## hifimanrookie

thanks okay..
and if i am not mistaken most of the 20 code-x'ses were sold to US based headfi'ers..so i am guessing if ur in the US u have a better chance then europeans in getting ur chance listening to one.


----------



## lin0003

Im in Australia so basically no chance.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lin0003 said:


> Im in Australia so basically no chance.


 

 oops..yeah i just saw that in ur signature... but u never know..


----------



## Kiats

lin0003 said:


> Im in Australia so basically no chance.


 
  
 lin0003, I empathize. We don't get that much love over here either insofar as all these bespoke products are concerned.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> lin0003, I empathize. We don't get that much love over here either insofar as all these bespoke products are concerned.



Well..i can join u guys then here in europe..its for us very hard (and extremely expensive) to get nice stuff from the states (and canada)..but i did the big jump into the deep..and struck gold... Sometimes u have to take risks to get very specials things.. As me..i never ever heard of any of the stuff i ever bought..ever.. And until now..all happiness..no matter the price range i was shopping in..and not so long ago i was shopping around the 250euro mark..and still i was extremely happy with what i bought back then..never had regrets of any buy..oh wait..yes i did..the he400.. How hard i tried...i hated the extreme treble and bassheavy signature ..it wasnt balanced at all!! IMHO ofcourse..but the rest..happy papy...
And all stuff i bought came from out of the netherlands...i didnt even see or heard the stuff before buying and owning...

As i said..sometimes to own something special..u need to take that 'calculated' risk to get it..
But for the rest..on certain moments i really wished i lived in the good old US of A 

Only headphone cable wise we have the best of the best in the world here in europe..our Frank! Since i know his products i wont ever turn to another brand for those kind of cables..ever... OMG how low and organic a huge trombone sounds flowing from my amp through those 2cables into my phones..pure bliss... Thanks frank..ur cables are the glue which connects 2 very special components perfectly together... Thanks!!!! Ur my favorite cable magician... Can u magically make me a venom?


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Well..i can join u guys then here in europe..its for us very hard (and extremely expensive) to get nice stuff from the states (and canada)..but i did the big jump into the deep..and struck gold... Sometimes u have to take risks to get very specials things.. As me..i never ever heard of any of the stuff i ever bought..ever.. And until now..all happiness..no matter the price range i was shopping in..and not so long ago i was shopping around the 250euro mark..and still i was extremely happy with what i bought back then..never had regrets of any buy..oh wait..yes i did..the he400.. How hard i tried...i hated the extreme treble and bassheavy signature ..it wasnt balanced at all!! IMHO ofcourse..but the rest..happy papy...
> And all stuff i bought came from out of the netherlands...i didnt even see or heard the stuff before buying and owning...
> 
> As i said..sometimes to own something special..u need to take that 'calculated' risk to get it..
> ...


 
  
 That much I have to agree with you: you are indeed most fortunate to have Frank nearby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you say you were looking to make a venom? Tell me more about this cable?


----------



## maguire

I knew he was going for the Venom.......Looking at his new avatar ... That also looks mighty venomous......


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> That much I have to agree with you: you are indeed most fortunate to have Frank nearby. :atsmile:  Did you say you were looking to make a venom? Tell me more about this cable?




Lolz..not me..i have two left hands..no...when i am ready for it i let Frank bake one for me..he did that already for a couple of cables already for me.. So i trust him blindly

About the cable itself:
Its franks TOTL cable and it has the most expensive wire available for headphone cables as far i understand.

Its wire used is solid 18AWG retangular pure silver wire for the regular Venom
And solid 18AWG retangular pure copper wire for the Copper Venom RC-4.

.this last one is the one i want to replace my 8wire BW as it sounds the most powerful of all franks cables i read somewhere if i am not mistaken..


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Lolz..not me..i have two left hands..no...when i am ready for it i let Frank bake one for me..he did that already for a couple of cables already for me.. So i trust him blindly
> 
> About the cable itself:
> Its franks TOTL cable and it has the most expensive wire available for headphone cables as far i understand.
> ...




Heheh! Ooh! The copper one sounds interesting. I was under the impression it was only available in silver. That sounds like something I could live with.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Heheh! Ooh! The copper one sounds interesting. I was under the impression it was only available in silver. That sounds like something I could live with.



Yeah i am love also with FRANK's copper cables...it looks like he found a way to keep the copper BW sound organic and powerful and full but at same time the treble is maintained clean and with detail..

Frank...how did u do that? I had other copper cables and all sounded somewhat dark and muted..but now i know how a good copper cable sounds like, for the first time in my life since i got my first BW from frank, a 4wire 22AWG single ended version..

and u knwo what..more treble and highs then i have now would be to much to my ears..

.i cant imagine how much better the copper venom rc-4 will be then the excellent BW i have now on my all-new rig..  *but when i order one i will do a short comparision between the two..i promise!*

And another important thing..its MUCH cheaper then the regular venom...thats also important... Okay its NOT cheap..but for its performance and what frank told me about it..i think its maybe one of his cables with the best performance-price ratio compared to other brands..IF U HAVE THE RIGHT RIG FOR IT. IMHO ofcourse..

..if u have a mid fi rig i still believe one of the best buys is the 8wire 22AWG BW..period!!!! (And if u can..balanced as i have) Especially for the more powerful SS (solid state amps) guys!! It will tame the treble just that little to make it better to live with and make that huge bass thundering low..and female voices..soooo sexy...Silver cant do that..no matter how good..yes it wil show more detail.but i wont show that emotional warm touch only a full copper cable can....and sometimes more of something doesnt mean better.IMHO ofcourse 

.if i wanted silver i already would have a SW..but u never know..maybe one day i will go Venom (the regular one).. Or SW..

Was just listening to the soundtrack of the movie Beowolf in lossless quality..OMG!!! Some of those tracks have instruments playing that sound like explosions when they kick in out of the blue....this is not normal anymore what i hear now...my wife even asked me why i almost jumped out of my comfy chair..that was because of the first explosion i heared...as if it was real... Guys..am not kidding...this is scary...and franks cable helps in the experience!! Soo real!!

Thanks Frank for almost causing heartattacks to this poor customer of urs..but be certain i will sent u the hospital bill when i get one because of the scare of some music attacks that i am experiencing now.... 

.ur a bad man..making cables thats a danger to ones health...u have to put a warning sign on ur packages to warn us..poor unaware customers...us..toxicans... 

Ur venom is deadly...even ur snakes cant be more deadly...the addiction to ur cables is deadliest addiction of them all...no snake can match that!


----------



## Kiats

Look forward to your impressions of the copper Venom in due course. Now that you have piqued my interest...


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Look forward to your impressions of the copper Venom in due course. Now that you have piqued my interest... :atsmile:



Only piqued? Lolz...as soon i learned from frank he had a better cable then my 8wire BW, named the copper venom rc-4, it burned a hole in my soul..just waiting being filled up with a venom 
But i just bought a complete new rig when i heard about it..so budget was low, so i had to wait..


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Only piqued? Lolz...as soon i learned from frank he had a copper venom rc-4, it burned a hole in my soul..just waiting being filled up with a venom


 
  
 Heheh! First I have to figure out if  and what's the difference it will make to me modest little desktop rig...


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Heheh! First I have to figure out if  and what's the difference it will make to me modest little desktop rig... :atsmile:


modest? U almost have all the TOTL headphones existing except for stax, He6 And my Code-X ofcourse..hehehehe

 look at me..i am the one having a modest desktop rig..one of everything..okay my cable is a duo..oops my amp is also a duo now i think of it..so less modest also.. 

How u do that? Everyday a different headphone? I would go nuts having so many phones to choose from...well am already nuts my wife says..so getting worse would cause WW3... Hehehehe ....but..seriously..how u use so many headphones?


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> modest? U almost have all the TOTL headphones existing except for stax, He6 And my Code-X ofcourse..hehehehe
> 
> look at me..i am the one having a modest desktop rig..one of everything..okay my cable is a duo..oops my amp is also a duo now i think of it..so less modest also..
> 
> ...


 
  
 What I do is I pick up whatever I feel like at the moment. I do consciously try to rotate the cans. So, they'll be on my head for a few hours to a few days. Frankly, if I find that the cans don't seem to find favor any more, it's time for the can to go. That very seldom happens because I don't buy unless I am convinced it has a place in my repertoire. Most of the cans I buy only after extensive auditioning which may be over a few months. Always regular sessions of not less than half an hour each. I am grateful that Wilson and Claire are very patient when I'm pondering a can.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> What I do is I pick up whatever I feel like at the moment. I do consciously try to rotate the cans. So, they'll be on my head for a few hours to a few days. Frankly, if I find that the cans don't seem to find favor any more, it's time for the can to go. That very seldom happens because I don't buy unless I am convinced it has a place in my repertoire. Most of the cans I buy only after extensive auditioning which may be over a few months. Always regular sessions of not less than half an hour each. I am grateful that Wilson and Claire are very patient when I'm pondering a can. :atsmile:



Cool..ur in luck u have such a understanding family around u..my wife.,being the fashion/furniture nut she is..is already bugging me that the audio rack wont fit well into the style she has thought out for our new housie in september...i have a new one already ordered..lolz.
 And she bugs me she hears the music coming from my phones when i am listening at night while she sleeps...lolz.. She would totally kill me in my sleep if i had more then two headphones (i now have the Code-X and the beyer MMX300).

. I will do a comparision between the two cables..i promise.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Cool..ur in luck u have such a understanding family around u..my wife.,being the fashion/furniture nut she is..is already bugging me that the audio rack wont fit well into the style she has thought out for our new housie in september...i have a new one already ordered..lolz.
> And she bugs me she hears the music coming from my phones when i am listening at night while she sleeps...lolz.. She would totally kill me in my sleep if i had more then two headphones (i now have the Code-X and the beyer MMX300).
> 
> . I will do a comparision between the two cables..i promise.




Heheh! That's why I have CIEMs as well. Nothing leaks in or out. ;p Look forward to your impressions.


----------



## singleended58

Which Toxic Cable would make my He-400 to have less treble, sibilant and crispy details? Or do I need to switch to He-500? Please help.
My set up: RWA ipod 5.5G connected to ALO-Rxmk3B via ALO imod copper LOD/mini. 
Headphone cable is Skuld4 of Norse Audio.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

singleended58 said:


> Which Toxic Cable would make my He-400 to have less treble, sibilant and crispy details? Or do I need to switch to He-500? Please help.
> My set up: RWA ipod 5.5G connected to ALO-Rxmk3B via ALO imod copper LOD/mini.
> Headphone cable is Skuld4 of Norse Audio.


 

 I'd say any of the pure copper ones. But for the cost of that you might as well sell your He-400, get a He-500 and THEN connect that one to a Black Widow or Copper Venom


----------



## singleended58

amanand88keys said:


> I'd say any of the pure copper ones. But for the cost of that you might as well sell your He-400, get a He-500 and THEN connect that one to a Black Widow or Copper Venom




Thanks for the advice.


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> I'd say any of the pure copper ones. But for the cost of that you might as well sell your He-400, get a He-500 and THEN connect that one to a Black Widow or Copper Venom



Yep i agree totally..and as the 560 is coming out u can get a sweet deal from the ones who want to sell their he500 to get a he560..so keep a look on the second hand section! And when u do have a he500... Get urself a BW 22AWG... U wont regret it!!

Toxic Cables. Hey frank..u have some nice pics in ur mail from a certain very happy Black Widow, who found her soulmates


----------



## singleended58

hifimanrookie said:


> Yep i agree totally..and as the 560 is coming out u can get a sweet deal from the ones who want to sell their he500 to get a he560..so keep a look on the second hand section! And when u do have a he500... Get urself a BW 22AWG... U wont regret it!!
> 
> Toxic Cables. Hey frank..u have some nice pics in ur mail from a certain very happy Black Widow, who found her soulmates




How good is the 560 compared to 500?


----------



## hifimanrookie

singleended58 said:


> How good is the 560 compared to 500?



No one knows yet..we dont even know if it is indeed so much better soundwise..comfortwise it will be a step up we understand.and easier to drive...but sound???


----------



## Kiats

singleended58 said:


> Thanks for the advice.


 
  
 In addition to the BW, you may also want to try the Scorpion which is stranded copper. The BW has wider soundstage and slightly more sparkly. The Scorpion is less flamboyant but nonetheless very clear and smooth.


----------



## singleended58

hifimanrookie said:


> No one knows yet..we dont even know if it is indeed so much better soundwise..comfortwise it will be a step up we understand.and easier to drive...but sound???




IMHO I would wait for the 560 then if I like it I will tell Frank to make a special Venom RC-4 (why is RC-4 btw?) though.


----------



## hifimanrookie

singleended58 said:


> IMHO I would wait for the 560 then if I like it I will tell Frank to make a special Venom RC-4 (why is RC-4 btw?) though.



Its ur money 
RC-4 stands for 4wire as the small HE plugs cant provide for space to use 8wires of 18AWG (venom uses 18awg solid solid retangular wire).frank tried it for a customer with a HE phone and was not possible..thats why Its called RC-4.. 
the regular silver Venom is actually a 8 wire version as audeze uses mini xlr who do provide for the space needed.


----------



## singleended58

hifimanrookie said:


> Its ur money
> RC-4 stands for 4wire as the small HE plugs cant provide for space to use 8wires of 18AWG (venom uses 18awg solid solid retangular wire).frank tried it for a customer with a HE phone and was not possible..thats why Its called RC-4..
> the regular silver Venom is actually a 8 wire version as audeze uses mini xlr who do provide for the space needed.




I do like very much the superb sound of Toxic Cable especially the IEM WW and now SP and SW with Heir 4ai and UM Miracle but would like also to listen to the BW and/or Venom with the headphone. However,as Aman's advice it is not worth to spend that much money for he400. Therefore, I would spend money for the best after joining the meet in Costa Mesa Southern California next week.


----------



## Kiats

singleended58 said:


> I do like very much the superb sound of Toxic Cable especially the IEM WW and now SP and SW with Heir 4ai and UM Miracle but would like also to listen to the BW and/or Venom with the headphone. However,as Aman's advice it is not worth to spend that much money for he400. Therefore, I would spend money for the best after joining the meet in Costa Mesa Southern California next week.


 
  
 Since you are going for a meeting, perhaps ask someone to bring a BW for hifiman and have a try when you are there. I have the HE-500 and I can tell you that it is stunning with the BW


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Since you are going for a meeting, perhaps ask someone to bring a BW for hifiman and have a try when you are there. I have the HE-500 and I can tell you that it is stunning with the BW :atsmile:



Yep i agree... And now also With the code-x he 5 that i have too


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Yep i agree... And now also With the code-x he 5 that i have too




Unless the connector for the HE-400 is different, even if you get the BW now and decide to upgrade later, the BW would not be wasted.


----------



## maguire

Hifimanrookie, I reckon that if Frank were to have a competition on most posts in this thread, you would blitz the field & walk away with the prize without any doubt......


----------



## Kiats

But you have to love hifimanrookie's enthusiasm and having quite a few Toxic Cables myself, I can understand why.


----------



## lin0003

Rocking the HE-500s with the SPs and I'm quite sruprised how much more detailed the SP is over the Blue Dragon not to mention it looks great.


----------



## maguire

Hey Lin, hows your BW cable going? What are you using it with? What's it like?


----------



## maguire

kiats said:


> But you have to love hifimanrookie's enthusiasm and having quite a few Toxic Cables myself, I can understand why.


 
 Why of course, that is the exact reason that I brought it up......


----------



## Kiats

maguire said:


> Why of course, that is the exact reason that I brought it up......


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Hifimanrookie, I reckon that if Frank were to have a competition on most posts in this thread, you would blitz the field & walk away with the prize without any doubt......



Well..even if he would do that..i still wouldnt win..as i never ever won anything without doing something for it..as with my luck in games someone else with just 1 post more would win.

 like the lucky lotteries frank did until now... With two of them i was the poster before or after the winning number of posting.. Oh well..i am very lucky in the health and love department


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Well..even if he would do that..i still wouldnt win..as i never ever won anything without doing something for it..as with my luck in games someone else with just 1 post more would win.
> 
> like the lucky lotteries frank did until now... With two of them i was the poster before or after the winning number of posting.. Oh well..i am very lucky in the health and love department




Still doesn't change the fact that you have a wonderful BW that we would all love to have. And you will in due course have the copper venom. Not bad if you ask me.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> *Still doesn't change the fact that you have a wonderful BW that we would all love to have.* And you will in due course have the copper venom. Not bad if you ask me.



Yep i know i have good taste  hehehe


----------



## Kiats

Heheh! We know...:atsmile:


----------



## singleended58

hifimanrookie said:


> Well..even if he would do that..i still wouldnt win..as i never ever won anything without doing something for it..as with my luck in games someone else with just 1 post more would win.
> 
> like the lucky lotteries frank did until now... With two of them i was the poster before or after the winning number of posting.. Oh well..i am very lucky in the health and love department




You still are luckier than me. At least you got your special BW and Venom.


----------



## hifimanrookie

singleended58 said:


> You still are luckier than me. At least you got your special BW and Venom.



Correction..no Venom yet..its on the 'to do' list for this year 
And i have been kind of low budgetty also not so long ago..having a mstage and a he300 when we just got a new house and unexpectly a beautiful baby girl was born.... My budget wasnt enough to buy more audio wise...i sold all my EXPENSIVE 2 channel stuff to help buy all the stuff we wanted in our new home..priorities at its best!!

 but how i loved that little rig!!! So i know how it is to start small and humble..but eventhough i never ever got anything from anyone or won anything or never had relatives who passed away with money i have everything i have now...by studying my butts of and working hard, and be the best in what i do for a living...and am lucky it pays off now..


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Heheh! We know...:atsmile:



And u didnt even see my wife yet, but thats my lucky secret


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> And u didnt even see my wife yet, but thats my lucky secret


----------



## lin0003

maguire said:


> Hey Lin, hows your BW cable going? What are you using it with? What's it like?


 
 I upgraded it to a SP and it sounds and looks awesome!


----------



## maguire

I bet it does....Top cable indeed.


----------



## inter voice

Frank has offered a prize draw for existing customers last months and I am the lucky one who has won the BIG prize  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Today my prize has arrived. I have set them up for a quick test and I can confirm that they are all functioning well.
  
 I am now running-in them for at least 100 hrs before I carry out a detailed review.
  
 As to the HF-5 I did not use the stock 12AU7 from Full Music (made in China) instead I changed it to RCA Grey Plate 12AU7.  I also added two damping rings onto the 12AU7 (the red rings shown in the photo).  Later I will change the stock opamp to LM-49860NA and add a MKP filtering cap to the power supply of this opamp which should make the SQ more smooth.
  
 As to the Gain of the HF-5 I pushed the L switch to its "ON" position which increases the output gain by +10dB and this is more than enough power to push the HE-500.  The volume is normally at 11 o'clock position for music listening.    
  
 I have also tried this HF-5 with my HD-800 and LCD-X and they can drive both CANs like a charm.  I was surprised there is more than sufficient power to drive the low sensitivity HD-800 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have uploaded a photo to show what Frank has given out: 
  

  
 Lastly I have to thank Frank for offering the prize which I am a lucky one who had won it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lin0003 said:


> I upgraded it to a SP and it sounds and looks awesome!



Upgrade from BW to SP? I never knew that was an upgrade soundwise...only that u go from pure copper to pure silver...so the soundcharacter chances.. Not the performance..imho ofcourse


----------



## citraian

It shoud theoretically be a downgrade - BW is litz and SP is stranded


----------



## delancyst

citraian said:


> It shoud theoretically be a downgrade - BW is litz and SP is stranded




Whats the difference between litz and stranded?


----------



## hifimanrookie

delancyst said:


> Whats the difference between litz and stranded?



Search for it on headfi..its been explained a couple of times already..

But here u have a very general explanation i found on the net..its quoted:

In my experience all stranded Cables where each single conductor is made from several strands of copper that are not insulated from each other imparts an unpleasant harshness and brightness to the sound. 
There are a few theories why this is so, if you want to read one of the more nutcake flavored ones, it comes from Ben Duncan. He proposes that copper-oxide forms between the strands that encourages non-linear conduction (little "mV" Diodes). 
I shall keep out of this (there are pages full of letters on this in Wireless World), but as said I prefer solid conductors over stranded ones. 
Litz-Style cables where each conductor is insulated from the others are usually much better or we can use single strands of solid core wire. 
There is an argument that rectangular thin but wide conductors improve at the frequency extremes. Short of using Foil Tapes, one can use a few thin and round conductors (say 42 Gauge Magnet wire) run parallel, similar to the style of Cables from Nordost. 
One more second order effect is the interaction of the signal current (as small as it is) with the shield. This will induce eddy currents in the shield that again will degrade the sound. Plenty of spacing helps but again, it reduces the effectiveness of the shielding.

Hope this answered ur question: best is solid core cables, next litz (2) and last stranded cables...and looking at the prices frank uses for the different models with different kind of cable that explains it also:

From TOTL to budget from top to down:

Solid retangular wire: His Venom's (copper and silver models)
Litz 2: his Black Widows and Silver Widows and his other mid fi priced cables
Stranded: his silver poison and his other budget priced cables.


Talking about talk..hey Frank where ru busy man? Ur very quiet the last few days..

And this is the whole page of which i quoted my above explanation..the last part is just to funny to keep it from u guys so include it here..have fun reading 

http://www.tnt-audio.com/clinica/intere.html


----------



## citraian

I just paid for a Black Widow for my new HD 800s. Let's hope it tames them down


----------



## Kiats

citraian said:


> I just paid for a Black Widow for my new HD 800s. Let's hope it tames them down




It definitely will. The stock cable is SPC and the best i have heard: it just seems to accentuate the treble glare. The BW is one of the best sounding cables from Frank: it is musical, rich and smooth. So, it will be a wonderful match. I know because I have a BW too. And it is great with my HD800!


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> It definitely will. The stock cable is SPC and the best i have heard: it just seems to accentuate the treble glare. The BW is one of the best sounding cables from Frank: it is musical, rich and smooth. So, it will be a wonderful match. I know because I have a BW too. And it is great with my HD800!




I agree totally..dont understand why it doesnt get any more love here..i think that everyone thinks silver is the way to go because its more expensive.. As most of people who has a SW or a SP never ever even tried a BW..or even considered one...but i agree..for a hd650 or lcd, a dark sounding phone..a SW Could be better..COULD BE 

I have a BW also, but paired with a Code-X..(and now listening to beautiful music from ennio morricone in lossless quality) and i also can deepfully confirm it is by far not the botttleneck on my new rig..on contrary i only attributes to the organic (musical?) and natural (if i can use that word for music) smooth sound...couldnt be more happy..the amp/ headphone and BW is a match in heaven...and i tell u..its probably the best cable frank has if u want emotional, alive and kicking music with just enough treble and detail in ur ears..but i still have to try out his TOTL Copper cable..the Copper Venom RC-4 

So frank??????


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> I agree totally..dont understand why it doesnt get any more love here..i think that everyone thinks silver is the way to go because its more expensive.. As most of people who has a SW or a SP never ever even tried a BW..or even considered one...but i agree..for a hd650 or lcd, a dark sounding phone..a SW Could be better..COULD BE
> 
> I have a BW also, but paired with a Code-X..(and now listening to beautiful music from ennio morricone in lossless quality) and i also can deepfully confirm it is by far not the botttleneck on my new rig..on contrary i only attributes to the organic (musical?) and natural (if i can use that word for music) smooth sound...couldnt be more happy..the amp/ headphone and BW is a match in heaven...and i tell u..its probably the best cable frank has if u want emotional, alive and kicking music with just enough treble and detail in ur ears..but i still have to try out his TOTL Copper cable..the Copper Venom RC-4
> 
> So frank??????




Agreed, Hifimanrookie. And yes, bravely go no man has gone before and share with us your adventures when you can bear take the headphones off.


----------



## Kiats

kiats said:


> Agreed, Hifimanrookie. And yes, bravely go no man has gone before and share with us your adventures when you can bear take the headphones off.




Oops! Thick thumbs. I meant


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Agreed, Hifimanrookie. And yes, bravely go no man has gone before and share with us your adventures when you can bear take the headphones off.


----------



## maguire

Hifimanrookie, The way you are going.....We are going to reach 7000 posts real quick!!!!!!...........I stand by my comment on most posts.....


----------



## inter voice

citraian said:


> I just paid for a Black Widow for my new HD 800s. Let's hope it tames them down


 
 Don't worry, it can't be wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have Scorpion, BW and SW for HD800 and I found BW is the best match for 800


----------



## citraian

inter voice said:


> Don't worry, it can't be wrong    I have Scorpion, BW and SW for HD800 and I found BW is the best match for 800



I'm not worried, I know that Frank makes good cables. The only thing that worries me is me getting used with HD 800s treble peak and lack of sub bass and body  Need to put the LCD-3s on again


----------



## Angelbelow

Awesome!
  
 Quote:


inter voice said:


> Frank has offered a prize draw for existing customers last months and I am the lucky one who has won the BIG prize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiats

citraian said:


> I'm not worried, I know that Frank makes good cables. The only thing that worries me is me getting used with HD 800s treble peak and lack of sub bass and body  Need to put the LCD-3s on again




I find with the BW, the HD800 has smoother treble and more deep impact bass.


----------



## Kiats

inter voice said:


> Don't worry, it can't be wrong    I have Scorpion, BW and SW for HD800 and I found BW is the best match for 800




+1.

I have the SW, the Virus and the BW. BW imparts this incredible tinge to the HD 800.


----------



## claud W

Does anyone know what is the slenderest most supple cable that Toxic makes? Frank? This is what I need Frank to use to stock wire my new HD 25 Aluminum.


----------



## maguire

Kiats, What difference do you hear with BW over the Virus cable? Is this purely for HD800?


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Kiats, What difference do you hear with BW over the Virus cable? Is this purely for HD800?



No he also pairs wonderfully with a he400/he500 and the he5.


----------



## Kiats

maguire said:


> Kiats, What difference do you hear with BW over the Virus cable? Is this purely for HD800?




I actually just got my virus for the LCDs. As for BW, you could use it with the LCDs as well. I also have it with the HE-500. 

But in terms of sound sig, the BW is unapologetically organic, while the virus combines the strengths of both the BW and the SW.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Hey frank..u have been MIA since exactly a week now.(yep big brother is watching u..lolz).busy making those venoms huh? Mmmmmmm 

u have a pm AND mail by the way..damn i almost sound like ur personal stalker 


*But in terms of sound sig, the BW is unapologetically organic.*
I agree..there is something special and natural about the BW (22awg).. Its like listening to music in a small (jazz) club... 



*UPDATE*: its official now...in the near future i will be the proud owner of a very Special Venom cable also .

. I placed the order..my wallet is now officially my worst enemy with my wife as his double agent 00sexy..oopsie 

And now the (short?long?) wait starts........... AGAIN 

And if i am really really REALLY lucky, and if its technically possible (and benificial) ofcourse (frank told me he will do his best), i will again get a one-off version of the Venom, just like my one-off BW cable he did wonders on!!..but for now its a secret...so stay tuned for more info....if i know it..u will also. :veryevil:

And as promised..as soon i have him in my greedy hands i will do an comparision between my cable and the venom..and who knows maybe i can include a virus (or SW if someone is so sweet to borrow me one  ) also..just to compare...as my new amp is made to compare as it has balanced but also single ended output.
we will see when the time comes..


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Hey frank..u have been MIA since exactly a week now.(yep big brother is watching u..lolz).busy making those venoms huh? Mmmmmmm
> 
> u have a pm AND mail by the way..damn i almost sound like ur personal stalker
> 
> ...




Congrats, Hifimanrookie! Look forward to hearing your impressions in due course.


----------



## Kiats

Apologies. It should be:


----------



## hifimanrookie

Thanks..but i dont have it yet
But in due time i will..

damn..now i think of it..my rig will be known as:

'Code-X Black Edition' powered by 'PaG' fused together by Venom.

Sounds like a line out of a James Bond movie.. Very deadly and dangerous stuff..to be handled with utmost care and respect..... And would i be the villain or the hero in this all? 

Oh well..i am a poor one either way  but a happy one


----------



## Kiats

We are very patient people.


----------



## claud W

kiats said:


> We are very patient people.


 
 Understatement of the year. Its just about as long as it takes your european delivery BMW that you dropped off in Munich to be delivered to your local dealer in USA. Both events are worth waiting for.


----------



## Kiats

claud w said:


> Understatement of the year. Its just about as long as it takes your european delivery BMW that you dropped off in Munich to be delivered to your local dealer in USA. Both events are worth waiting for.




Agree. Character building too.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Agree. Character building too.



And the longer u wait, the more u appreciate it also when it at last comes in..in my opinion ofcourse..


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> And the longer u wait, the more u appreciate it also when it at last comes in..in my opinion ofcourse..




Yes. That's is part of the process: to build up the anticipation.


----------



## hifimanrookie

for anyone interested..i started a first impressions thread on my new rig...check it out..its my first real review so bare with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 tomorrow i will include the listening impressions...
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/710504/blue-circle-pag-custom-headphone-amp


----------



## FangJoker

kiats said:


> Agree. Character building too.


 
 BMW european delivery guys have it good.  They get a discount.  Us porsche guys don't get a discount at all.


----------



## edyeded

Hey guys had my silver poison about six months now and for some reason. when my dx50/iphone 5 is in my pocket, the sound on my jh16s crackles/cuts out. its getting really really frustrating!! It works fine when i have the dx50 on the table and theres no movement to it. i can only assume its a problem with the connector? Any advice would be very much appreciated. 
  
 ps. there has been no damage to the cable or iems.
  
 thanks


----------



## longbowbbs

Time for some Sunday night Toxic luv.....
  

 The rig...Mac Mini, Wyred 4 Sound DAC2 DSDse, VPI Scout 1.1 with Dynavector
 10X5, Cary SLI-80, Toxic Cables Silver Widow's, Sennheiser HD800's or JH Audio
 JH16 Freq Phase with Toxic Cable Silver Poison's.


----------



## hifimanrookie

i love ur cary SLI-80 speaker amp! and all silver widows right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 i am going to upgrade my cable again, so it better complements my new rig, guess what it will be


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> i love ur cary SLI-80 speaker amp! and all silver widows right?


 
 Me too! It is an all time favorite. You get the full benefit of the tubes for either speakers or Headphones!


----------



## citraian

How can you stand that? Silver on HD 800?


----------



## inter voice

citraian said:


> How can you stand that? Silver on HD 800?


 
 I have SW on HD800 but I don't find any problem with it.  No harshness in the HF and the bass is still there.  When compared with BW it is cleaner and with better music separation.  I found it to be excellent when listening to classical and jazz music. For vocals BW is slightly better.


----------



## nigeljames

+1 Same hear. I love my HD800/SW combination with rock and metal. Stunning bass control, speed, detail, dynamics while still being pretty full sounding. Absolutely no harshness or excessive brightness


----------



## citraian

How is it vs the stock cable? Is the SW warmer?


----------



## nigeljames

citraian said:


> How is it vs the stock cable? Is the SW warmer?


 
  
 Cleaner, smoother and fuller IMO + other benefits, but I would not say warmer.


----------



## citraian

Hmm, so it doesn't have the same treble spike that the stock one has? 
 How's the bass vs the stock one?


----------



## inter voice

citraian said:


> Hmm, so it doesn't have the same treble spike that the stock one has?
> How's the bass vs the stock one?


 
 I believe the treble spike is purely from your HD800's FR characteristics and not caused by the cable. BTW what is the S/N of your HD800.  For those batches with s/n lower than 15000 I was told that the FR curve has 6kHz spike in it. 
 For me I don't feel any treble spike from my stock cable as the s/n of mine is over 20000.
 As to the bass SW produces tighter bass


----------



## nigeljames

citraian said:


> Hmm, so it doesn't have the same treble spike that the stock one has?
> How's the bass vs the stock one?


 
  
 I have never really noticed the treble spike with the stock cable or SW.
  
 I concur with Inter Voice with regards the bass, tighter and more textured but also maybe slightly deeper.


----------



## longbowbbs

citraian said:


> How can you stand that? Silver on HD 800?


 
 The Silver Widows have a small amount of Gold added into their mix. I do not know how Frank does it, but that makes all the difference. These cables have a better low end grip and are not harsh in any way for the top end. They are not just another silver cable.....


----------



## citraian

Over 20000 S/N here and there is a clear sibilance 
 Oh, and I wouldn't want the bass to be any tighter at all


----------



## longbowbbs

My SN is over 20000 as well and the combo is sweet.


----------



## citraian

longbowbbs said:


> My SN is over 20000 as well and the combo is sweet.


 
 I was talking about the stock cable. I don't know about the SW


----------



## longbowbbs

Whoops....  I did use the stock for a few hundred hours and the SW was a solid upgrade. I would definitely order it again.


----------



## citraian

I already ordered the Black Widow hoping that it will tame the sibilance a bit and give it a bit more body  Let's see if I'm lucky


----------



## longbowbbs

I have never hear the BW, but many around here swear by it.


----------



## citraian

I know, that's why I ordered it even if I have other cables coming as well


----------



## longbowbbs

citraian said:


> I know, that's why I ordered it even if I have other cables coming as well


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I have never hear the BW, but many around here swear by it.


 

 i am one of them...just wonderful...but i do have a 8wire balanced 22AWG version ...i feel its a real upgrade soundwise over the standard single ended 4wire version..especially in the way the bass impacts and the soundstage
  
 but now i am going up on the toxic hierarchy..hoping i will get more of what i have now..but knowing what i know now...i cant imagine any cable can better suited to me..but u never know... and as u all know.. i am always open to new things...never satisfied...well..i think this amp and headphone i have now will satisfy me for a long time..now the cable to match that..and i am done...i think


----------



## Kiats

citraian said:


> I know, that's why I ordered it even if I have other cables coming as well


 
  





 You are a wise man indeed! I have the BW for full sized cans. It has never disappointed.  You will love it!


----------



## citraian

kiats said:


> You are a wise man indeed! I have the BW for full sized cans. It has never disappointed.  You will love it! :atsmile:


----------



## maguire

I would love to hear from Virus owners out there....What phones you guys are using them on & of course how they sound....I know there must be lots out there....Just by seeing so many being made from pics Frank has posted...


----------



## citraian

Frank gave me some photos of my upcoming cable. Sexy


----------



## Toxic Cables

I have one of these ready if anyone wants it, it's a Gold plated Silver Poison, so the silver wire has 1% gold and then is further gold plated with a thick layer of 24K gold, so the actual cable looks gold rather then a dull yellow like some gold plated stuff you can get.
  
 Something i am just playing around with and wanted to try. Feel like a jewellery manufacturer now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just another option for those who dig bling.
  
 This one has a 3.5mm Furutech rhodium jack on it.
  

  
  

  
 Macro shot of the wire strands just back from the plating company and off to the polisher in the morning and then to my cable manufacturer,
  

  
 Been extremely busy last few weeks lads, will be going through emails and PM's tomorrow.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I have one of these ready if anyone wants it, it's a Gold plated Silver Poison, so the silver wire has 1% gold and then is further gold plated with a thick layer of 24K gold, so the actual cable looks gold rather then a dull yellow like some gold plated stuff you can get.
> 
> This one has a 3.5mm Furutech rhodium jack on it.
> 
> ...


 

 wow ..that looks like angel hair


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

hifimanrookie said:


> wow ..that looks like angel hair


 
 Nope, Angel Hair exists already! It's a type of dampening material for speakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.twaron-angelhair.com/


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> Nope, Angel Hair exists already! It's a type of dampening material for speakers
> http://www.twaron-angelhair.com/


i meant the golde long hair of those angely creatures in movies..hehehehe damn u guys know everything


----------



## singleended58

How does this cable sound with your Miracle? How much?


----------



## setamp

So....... Now that you all have a new batch of cables in your systems............. what is your favorite cable with the LCD3's ?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

hifimanrookie said:


> i meant the golde long hair of those angely creatures in movies..hehehehe damn u guys know everything


 

 I know, I was just kidding


----------



## Toxic Cables

setamp said:


> So....... Now that you all have a new batch of cables in your systems............. what is your favorite cable with the LCD3's ?


 
 That question for me?


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> I know, I was just kidding



Ur a bad man u know that..hehehe


----------



## Toxic Cables

singleended58 said:


> How does this cable sound with your Miracle? How much


 
 Not worked out pricing yet.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Anyone reckon the BW would look nice in translucent black, thinking of getting some made.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Anyone reckon the BW would look nice in translucent black, thinking of getting some made.


 
  
 Oooh... Yes yes!!! I volunteer to be the guinea pig.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> I have one of these ready if anyone wants it, it's a Gold plated Silver Poison, so the silver wire has 1% gold and then is further gold plated with a thick layer of 24K gold, so the actual cable looks gold rather then a dull yellow like some gold plated stuff you can get.
> 
> Something i am just playing around with and wanted to try. Feel like a jewellery manufacturer now
> 
> ...


 
  
 Would you be able to do it with Fitear connectors, Frank? If so, I would be very keen indeed!


----------



## angelsblood

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 omg Frank you know i dig bling, PM SENT


----------



## sensui123

I feel like I need to take pics of my current haul from Frank (just came in) but these new cables shame them in terms of looks lol. Awesome job as always Frank, I gotta read up on details of these new cables and pick some up.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Anyone reckon the BW would look nice in translucent black, thinking of getting some made.



Or a dual mono balanced copper venom made in that? Whatyathink? Oopsie..i am probably nuts saying that 
But i think it would ook stunning in the dark..being lighted by two blue leds of my "PaG"..lookie lookie:, what ya think guys..i now have the balanced wonderful BW frank baked me connected to it


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> Would you be able to do it with Fitear connectors, Frank? If so, I would be very keen indeed!


 
 Absolutely.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Absolutely.


 
  
 Thanks, Frank! PM me with the details and we'll close this?


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Thanks, Frank! PM me with the details and we'll close this? :atsmile:



Hey u!!! Don't tell me ur AGAIN walking away with the premiere having one of the new magical baby's of frank? I absolutely hate u now


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Hey u!!! Don't tell me ur AGAIN walking away with the premiere having one of the new magical baby's of frank? I absolutely hate u now


 
  





 It will have a loving home. And I will definitely share impressions.


----------



## maguire

toxic cables said:


> Anyone reckon the BW would look nice in translucent black, thinking of getting some made.


 
 This would be a great move Frank.........For IEM's also?


----------



## stvc

toxic cables said:


> I have one of these ready if anyone wants it, it's a Gold plated Silver Poison, so the silver wire has 1% gold and then is further gold plated with a thick layer of 24K gold, so the actual cable looks gold rather then a dull yellow like some gold plated stuff you can get.
> 
> Something i am just playing around with and wanted to try. Feel like a jewellery manufacturer now
> 
> ...


 
 How is the sound? Better?


----------



## citraian

amanand88keys said:


> Nope, Angel Hair exists already! It's a type of dampening material for speakers
> http://www.twaron-angelhair.com/



That doesn't look like angel hair to me


----------



## Kiats

Remember I had won the 6000th post contest? Frank had offered me my favorite cable BW any way I wanted it. I opted for AKG K812: most of the other cable makers use only 3 wire configuration because the new lemo connector that the 812 uses is smaller than the mini-XLR which the 702 uses. Frank managed to do a 4 wire 22 AWG BW for my AKG K812! So excited! Frank just sent me the photos. Waiting to arrange for its arrival in Singapore!


----------



## inter voice

Yes, Frank is able to meet all kinds of requests.  He always surprises us by doing everything that seems practically impossible on cables for his customers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well done Frank


----------



## hifimanrookie

inter voice said:


> Yes, Frank is able to meet all kinds of requests.  He always surprises us by doing everything that seems practically impossible on cables for his customers :blink:   Well done Frank



How about a full real carbon fibre (sleeved) cable? U reckon he could do that? Probably... 
But damn..That would look stunning with carbon fiber xlr connectors.


----------



## setamp

toxic cables said:


> That question for me?


 

 Anyone willing to offer an experienced opinion.


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> inter voice said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Frank is able to meet all kinds of requests.  He always surprises us by doing everything that seems practically impossible on cables for his customers
> ...


 
 I want Kevlar...So you can say that Your sound is bullet proof with Toxic Cables...


----------



## citraian

Yep, kevlar is really nice. I think however that is very microphonic.
 Carbon Fiber on the other side will not be flexible at all


----------



## hifimanrookie

citraian said:


> Yep, kevlar is really nice. I think however that is very microphonic.
> Carbon Fiber on the other side will not be flexible at all



Not plexible? How about this? 

http://youtu.be/z_dEJI81nvE

http://www.carbonmods.co.uk/departments/carbon-fibre-sheet/flexible-sheet.aspx

And it will unbreakable!!!!


----------



## citraian

hifimanrookie said:


> Not plexible? How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hmm, it looks flexible but I don't think it's flexible enough (it appears to take a little bit of force). This makes me however think at some carbon fiber cables. And some carbon fiber amp. And some carbon fiber headphones. And some...


----------



## Toxic Cables

I have both kevlar and carbon fibre sleeving, both made for the sleeving of cables and very flexible, the kevlar is a yellow color, so does not look very nice and the carbon frays easily so would need to me covered with a clear sleeving.
  
 http://www.hypex.co.uk/home.php?cat=365
  
 http://www.easycomposites.co.uk/carbon-fibre-reinforcement/carbon-fibre-braided-sleeve.aspx


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I have both kevlar and carbon fibre sleeving, both made for the sleeving of cables and very flexible, the kevlar is a yellow color, so does not look very nice and the carbon frays easily so would need to me covered with a clear sleeving.




Like this? Especially the last version on the last pic I like most..with the clear? Sleeve that's glossy..sexy!!! And looks like a snake skin...wow.


----------



## Toxic Cables

The middle two are not carbon fibre, the top one is a solid tube and the last one has heatshrink over it, not ideal.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> The middle two are not carbon fibre, the top one is a solid tube and the last one has heatshrink over it, not ideal.



Oopsie..my bad..damn..they put the word carbon fiber sleeving on everything... 
Thanks for clearing that up my friend..ur the specialist. So ur saying a sexy Matt black flexible nylon sleeve is the best way to go, like on my Balanced BW?


----------



## citraian

toxic cables said:


> I have both kevlar and carbon fibre sleeving, both made for the sleeving of cables and very flexible, the kevlar is a yellow color, so does not look very nice and the carbon frays easily so would need to me covered with a clear sleeving.
> 
> http://www.hypex.co.uk/home.php?cat=365
> 
> http://www.easycomposites.co.uk/carbon-fibre-reinforcement/carbon-fibre-braided-sleeve.aspx



Is there anything that you can't do?


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> Remember I had won the 6000th post contest? Frank had offered me my favorite cable BW any way I wanted it. I opted for AKG K812: most of the other cable makers use only 3 wire configuration because the new lemo connector that the 812 uses is smaller than the mini-XLR which the 702 uses. Frank managed to do a 4 wire 22 AWG BW for my AKG K812! So excited! Frank just sent me the photos. Waiting to arrange for its arrival in Singapore!


 
 Thanks for sharing the pictures. Like i said, there is not much that can't be done, you just need to put a little extra time and effort in. If you look at the wires, the 4 wires actually look bigger then the connector, so i can understand why others say ot can only be made with small gauge wire or 3 wires, but put some time and imagination in, and most things can be achived.


----------



## Toxic Cables

citraian said:


> Is there anything that you can't do?


 
 The wife can draw up a whole list for you lol


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Oopsie..my bad..damn..they put the word carbon fiber sleeving on everything...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have some nice silk sleeving for the SP, BW and SW. I like the nylon i currently use, it looks nice and will last a lifetime without looking worn/dirty after some time.
  
 I do have a ton of different sleeving options, but i stick with the sleeving i personally like.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I have some nice silk sleeving for the SP, BW and SW. I like the nylon i currently use, it looks nice and will last a lifetime without looking worn/dirty after some time.
> 
> I do have a ton of different sleeving options, but i stick with the sleeving i personally like.



Yep I agree totally..stick with what u know and like


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Yep I agree totally..stick with what u know and like


----------



## monoboy

This is a complaint against Toxic Cables.
  
 I am extremely disappointed with Frank quite honestly. I had purchased the IE 80 custom cable from his last year, however, a few months ago the cable broke, which to be fair was my fault, technically my cat’s fault (have since purchased the ie 800’s but still like to have the ie 80’s around), so I contacted Frank over a month ago (twice) to inquire how much it would cost to fix, and heard absolutely nothing.
  
 I then proceeded to chase him up the other day again, and finally he (bluntly) replied. Firstly his email etiquette is atrocious, no apology for ignoring my initial emails, does not ever say a simple ‘Hi’ or ‘Hello’ in his emails, does not ever personalize the ending to his emails, which I expect from someone who is supposed to be professional, and highly regarded here in the forums.
  
 He asked me to send him some pictures of the issue, which I did, however his solution to the problem is not what I expected – cut a long story short he can repair the cable past the Y split (which was chewed in half by my cat) but it’ll be shorter then how it’s supposed to be by default. I emailed him back and suggested to move the Brown Ball cable adjustment lower down the cable to compensate for the shorter length of the cable past the Y split once repaired.
  
 Almost 48 hours later and no response, cheers Frank my faith in you has hit rock bottom.
  
 To anyone thinking of dealing with Frank, I strongly suggest to re-think buying from him as his after sales support is appalling, as well as his manners. Sorry Frank but you have lost a customer and in the bin your cable goes.


----------



## lin0003

monoboy said:


> This is a complaint against Toxic Cables.
> 
> I am extremely disappointed with Frank quite honestly. I had purchased the IE 80 custom cable from his last year, however, a few months ago the cable broke, which to be fair was my fault, technically my cat’s fault (have since purchased the ie 800’s but still like to have the ie 80’s around), so I contacted Frank over a month ago (twice) to inquire how much it would cost to fix, and heard absolutely nothing.
> 
> ...


 
 To be fair, everybody has their own kind of email and you can't really "fix" the cable. You would have to make it really short, Frank misses emails and PMs sometimes. Happens to me and other people as well.


----------



## citraian

Frank does have a blunt way to reply to messages and this put me off a couple of times in the past.
 I really think however that he doesn't do this on purpose and that he's just really busy, really tired and tries to save as much time as possible.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

monoboy said:


> This is a complaint against Toxic Cables.
> 
> I am extremely disappointed with Frank quite honestly. I had purchased the IE 80 custom cable from his last year, however, a few months ago the cable broke, which to be fair was my fault, technically my cat’s fault (have since purchased the ie 800’s but still like to have the ie 80’s around), so I contacted Frank over a month ago (twice) to inquire how much it would cost to fix, and heard absolutely nothing.
> 
> ...


 

 1) Wrong thread. This is the appreciation thread, there's also the feedback thread.
 2) I can't say anything about your direct communication with him, the Frank I know is a nice guy. Let's see what he says to that.
 3) You can't wait 48 hours for an e-mail from someone who works a crazy ammount of hours a day and does all the customer service himself? If you want faster answers you have to pay considerably more money for a product, as the company then has to employ someone who dedicates all their time to customer service. Frank probably gets a ton of e-mails daily, he couldn't work on the cables if he had to answer them all in less than 48 hours (besides having a family and needing to sleep and eat, of course). Franks company is small, and it has to stay like that in order for prices to not increase substantially. That's why we all have to wait for cables, and that's why you shouldn't freak out over not getting an answer for 48 hours.


----------



## monoboy

amanand88keys said:


> 1) Wrong thread. This is the appreciation thread, there's also the feedback thread.
> 2) I can't say anything about your direct communication with him, the Frank I know is a nice guy. Let's see what he says to that.
> 3) You can't wait 48 hours for an e-mail from someone who works a crazy ammount of hours a day and does all the customer service himself? If you want faster answers you have to pay considerably more money for a product, as the company then has to employ someone who dedicates all their time to customer service. Frank probably gets a ton of e-mails daily, he couldn't work on the cables if he had to answer them all in less than 48 hours (besides having a family and needing to sleep and eat, of course). Franks company is small, and it has to stay like that in order for prices to not increase substantially. That's why we all have to wait for cables, and that's why you shouldn't freak out over not getting an answer for 48 hours.


 
  
  
 I disagree, if you have read my complaint I did say that I emailed him *twice* over a month ago and heard nothing. And when you get a customer telling you that you have heard nothing in over a month, Frank should do his best to restore faith. Which I think anyone should expect when paying alot of money for his product.
  
 Secondly, this thread is appropriate for my complaint as *I DON'T* *APPRECIATE* the level of service he has provided, I paid £160 for a custom cable which quite frankly is alot of money - most people would not even spend a tenner on earphones let alone £160 on a cable, so again I disagree with you.


----------



## DefQon

Have you tried PM'ing?


----------



## citraian

monoboy said:


> I disagree, if you have read my complaint I did say that I emailed him *twice* over a month ago and heard nothing. And when you get a customer telling you that you have heard nothing in over a month, you do your best to restore faith. Which I think anyone should expect when paying alot of money for his product.
> 
> Secondly, this thread is appropriate for my complaint as *I DON'T* *APPRECIATE* the level of service he has provided, I paid £160 for a custom cable which quite frankly is alot of money - most people would not even spend a tenner on earphones let alone £160 on a cable, so again I disagree with you.


 
  
 Again, the wrong thread as you don't appreciate the level of service he has provided. This is an appreciation thread not a non-appreciation thread. There is a feedback thread for this.


----------



## monoboy

citraian said:


> Again, the wrong thread as you don't appreciate the level of service he has provided. This is an appreciation thread not a non-appreciation thread. There is a feedback thread for this.


 
  
 The fact that this is an appreciation thread makes it all the more relevant & for any potential customers (who will most likely come to this thread who is interested in buying), it's like saying 'let's sweep it all under the carpet' because this is an appreciation thread?
  
 People have the right to read my experience with Toxic Cables on which ever thread, I have paid Frank money for his product. It's unfair otherwise.


----------



## citraian

monoboy said:


> The fact that this is an appreciation thread makes it all the more relevant & for any potential customers (who will most likely come to this thread who is interested in buying), it's like saying 'let's sweep it all under the carpet' because this is an appreciation thread?


 
 Those interested in buying should look at the feedback thread as well. That's what I would do.


----------



## inter voice

monoboy said:


> People have the right to read my experience with Toxic Cables on which ever thread, I have paid Frank money for his product. It's unfair otherwise.


 
  
 TBF in your case Frank has sent you the cable that you bought some time ago and what happened to you was your cable was damaged by your cat recently.  
  
 Now you are requesting Frank to carry out some repairs and it is then up to Frank to accept it or not bearing in mind that Frank is selling new cables and not a repairer.  He will repair cable on good faith and when he has the time.
  
 We need to be reasonable.


----------



## DefQon

You also have to keep in mind and this doesn't just apply in Franks case but any self employed, single owned small business or manufacuturer that produce products by handcraft is not exactly mass produced on a large quantity and speed basis, these things take time I've been lurking this thread for a very long time and I actually feel sorry for Frank the amount of work he has to go through even with the new but very few employees he been training.

Sometimes you get an rewarding outcome just by being patient.

Frank isn't exactly stupid enough to throw away the image and reputation he has built for what originally started out as a ebay cable seller back in 2011 just over one cable repair, give him time and he'll reply when he is free.


----------



## monoboy

inter voice said:


> TBF in your case Frank has sent you the cable that you bought some time ago and what happened to you was your cable was damaged by your cat recently.
> 
> Now you are requesting Frank to carry out some repairs and it is then up to Frank to accept it or not bearing in mind that Frank is selling new cables and not a repairer.  He will repair cable on good faith and when he has the time.
> 
> We need to be reasonable.


 

 Granted I confirmed what happened to the cable was my fault in the original post - it's the ignoring of my emails over a course of a month, lack of empathy, and the unacceptable resolution Frank has offered, I counter challenged him to possibly repair it as close to the original standard (i.e. length of cable past the Y Split), and not heard anything back.
  
 When I was commuting to work & everywhere else when the cable was fine, I had a number of people tell me 'it looks cool' and where i bought it from, I told them where it was purchased so if anything I may have generated new customers for Toxic Cables. An active customer is very important, even more so that he works by himself, word of mouth generates business right.
  
 If people are content to accept the level of service I have experienced, then each to their own. I don't start a complaint for fun, I am genuinely upset with the whole experience.


----------



## inter voice

monoboy said:


> Granted I confirmed what happened to the cable was my fault in the original post - it's the ignoring of my emails over a course of a month, lack of empathy, and the unacceptable resolution Frank has offered, I counter challenged him to possibly repair it as close to the original standard (i.e. length of cable past the Y Split), and not heard anything back.
> 
> When I was commuting to work & everywhere else when the cable was fine, I had a number of people tell me 'it looks cool' and where i bought it from, I told them where it was purchased so if anything I may have generated new customers for Toxic Cables. An active customer is very important, even more so that he works by himself, word of mouth generates business right.
> 
> If people are content to have this level of service I have experienced, then each to their own. I don't start a complaint for fun, I am genuinely upset with the whole experience.


 
 I understand your frustration but let me tell you my experience.
  
 I have three cables from Frank - the Scorpion, SW, and BW. On the first cable I had been waited for 9 months, the second one waited for 6 months and the third one about 4 months.
  
When I PM Frank he would certainly give me a reply BUT sometime I have to wait for quite some time before he came back.  In case I had been waited for too long I just PM him again in a polite manner and he would then come back to me quickly with apology for the late reply.  TBF I know Frank is running a very small business and he got lots of orders to complete.  He sleeps very little and he is always striving for perfection.  The three cables that I received are the best cables I have.  I fully respect the way Frank is doing his business and I have no complain at all.  If his cable is no good and his service is bad I would not have ordered 3 cables from him that had costed me a few hundred pounds.
  
 In your case as I said before Frank is not a repairer and he will take up the repair only when he has the time. You must aware that new purchases have to wait for a few months and therefore even Frank accepts to carry out the repair work for you,  you will not get it back within a few days otherwise it is very unfair to his other customers on the queue.


----------



## monoboy

inter voice said:


> I understand your frustration but let me tell you my experience.
> 
> I have three cables from Frank - the Scorpion, SW, and BW. On the first cable I had been waited for 9 months, the second one waited for 6 months and the third one about 4 months.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for sharing that, and I only wish mine was as positive, at least he acknowledged the wait and apologized for it. But this is why my experience is quite different to what you had & why I am posting.
  
 Plus I am a IE 800 owner as well, therefore pursuing a repair for the IE 80 Toxic cable is a testament to how well it performed, which sounded fantastic. From what I know, Frank knows his cables like the back of his hand, so I would not expect him to just flat out refuse a repair for something that costs a pretty penny to buy(obviously depending on the problem).
  
 The cable will probably ride up my chin into my mouth, or will be lob sided if I agree to his resolution from the last email a couple of days ago, I can imagine it would be rather uncomfortable to use. Simply moving the Brown ball adjuster down the cable slightly would be, in my eyes, an ideal solution to compensate for the shortened upper part of the cable.


----------



## inter voice

monoboy said:


> Thanks for sharing that, and I only wish mine was as positive, at least he acknowledged the wait and apologized for it. But this is why my experience is quite different to what you had & why I am posting.


 
 I don't have any IEM cables and furthermore I don't know what Franks had advised you about the repair work.  There must be a reason for his advice and he will not just reply you without a good reason behind.  I am sure Frank will sooner or later responses to you here.
  
 I believe the connectors of your IEM cable are very small and it will be very ineffective and involved a lot of labour work to take them out from the cable and reuse them again.  I think most likely your cable will be cut short and re-terminate it with a new pair of connectors.  That is what I think Frank will do if he accepts the repair work for you.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Guys guys guys..and monoboy in particular....first..this is not a complaining thread..and even so...if u read upon this thread a bit u should have read we (his customers) are customed that sometimes hs misses mails..but what we do is PM him then and then we post here: ur have mail AND pm.... I had a question about my third cable i am getting, a venom..and i didnt hear from him for at least a week or so...anda then i read here he was working a on some venoms..so what did i do...PM him again and email..same text..and yhen posting here saying that there is mail and pm..and surprise surprise..a email from him APOLOGIZING that he was really busy laltely and he gave me the status..DONE..if u stay calm and patient..in time u will get ur answer..as people here say..he wont risk losing his reputatiom because of some repairs..but he is fair and honest..as u can read i was joking about carbon stuff for cables..and he replied here that he preferred to keep simple nylon on his cables instead of that...thats his way of saying: 'its better then' ..so my next venom will be black nylon sleeve again just as my BW is..

And u call 180usd expensive? Ur joking right? Some US based premium brands dont even have cables that cheap and for sure not for this quality and sound quality..so give him some slack before trying (yes trying..as u can see no one agrees with u..so ur 'warning post' is totally missing the point ur trying to make. Although if for real..totally understandable..now u sound like someone trolling this thread..something that happened a few times in the past regretfully)

But i understand ur situation..but am sure if ur patient as ask if there is another solution..or where ur answer is on ur suggestion..keywords here: patience and respect...as he is a very busy man who wants to give us the most..and yeah..communicatiin sometimes lacks a bit..but do as we all do..and u will be fine

Good luck with this..i know it will be bad for u having a excellent iem and not able to use the cable that makes it shine..it frustrates u..but pls be respectful..we all do that ..well..i sometimes do that to him..but hey..i am stung by really deadly 'venom' this time, so if i loose it..its his fault to blame... 

Frank, u have mail (and maybe PM?) from monoboy...u see monoboy..i helped u now..we are not worst kind of people..just honest..and if u do keep on having problems..stick to that other thread peope suggested u..here u wont find any love..or it must be if u have issues/suggestions with the sound..thats possible... 

And for ur cat..well...let him/her stay for a few days with the babies of frank.and u will see he will have respect for cables from then on..  just kidding!!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

> People have the right to read my experience with Toxic Cables on which ever thread, I have paid Frank money for his product. It's unfair otherwise.


 
 No. I could also say that I have the right to not share your point of view, that you have the right to go to the feedback thread etc.... Do you see where that leads us? Saying that someone has the "right" is a meaningless phrase and doesn't add any value to your statement, at least not under these circumstances.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

monoboy said:


> I paid £160 for a custom cable which quite frankly is alot of money - most people would not even spend a tenner on earphones let alone £160 on a cable, so again I disagree with you.


 
 That's also not a valid statement. You paid for the cable - and you received it. YOUR CAT killed the cable, and now you make it look like you have special rights because your cable is broken and you paid more of what "most people" would pay for earphones. If you go to a boutique and buy a £160 jacket, and your cat has some "fun" with it, do you then also contact the manufacturer and complain online when they don't respond quickly enough? Guess what, if the company ever responded they would say "Your fault, don't leave the cat alone..." and they're done with the matter. Please don't blow things out of proportion, you are dealing with a small company and as many have stated before here on the thread, communication with Frank takes some time but he's a solid guy.


----------



## Toxic Cables

monoboy said:


> Thanks for sharing that, and I only wish mine was as positive, at least he acknowledged the wait and apologized for it. But this is why my experience is quite different to what you had & why I am posting.
> 
> Plus I am a IE 800 owner as well, therefore pursuing a repair for the IE 80 Toxic cable is a testament to how well it performed, which sounded fantastic. From what I know, Frank knows his cables like the back of his hand, so I would not expect him to just flat out refuse a repair for something that costs a pretty penny to buy(obviously depending on the problem).
> 
> The cable will probably ride up my chin into my mouth, or will be lob sided if I agree to his resolution from the last email a couple of days ago, I can imagine it would be rather uncomfortable to use. Simply moving the Brown ball adjuster down the cable slightly would be, in my eyes, an ideal solution to compensate for the shortened upper part of the cable


 
 You contacted me asking for a repair few days ago, i replied asking what was wrong as i don't get many faulty cables, was told the cat chewed it and then asked for pictures to see where it was chewed as a repair would depend on where the damage is.
  
 After seeing the picture i said both connectors would need to be replaced (That would need connectors on both sides to make them match) so that they are both the same length, so what makes you think they would be lob sided? I then explained that a simple repair would shorten then cable past the Y split, to see if this would still work for you as anything further would mean more work and more cost (when i charge for it), this was me giving you options. When removing the heatshink Y splitter to make the length past the Y split longer, this can also sometimes damage the cable as the wrap is heated/shrunk around the wire. When i do repairs or modifications for people, i try my best to let them know exactly what they will be getting, if that's not suitable then we can look at alternatives or you can take it to someone else.
  
 As for how i might come accross in emails, this is not intentional,but trying to get through emails as quick as possible. Regarding late replies, i don't pick and choose who i reply to, you will find there are dozens of customers still waiting to place orders, i am just very busy at present and it takes time to get through the amount of emails i get and sometimes (probabaly always) some can get missed due to the sheer amount of emails i receive. As i have said before, if someone does not get a reply to email, they should PM me.
  
 As others have said, there is a feedback thread for feedback, as you have used it before you should be aware of it.
  
  
 I am extremely busy at present lads, these Venoms we are making now take a lot of time, so if i miss anyone and you don't hear from me for a few days, please just send a follow up PM and i will get back to you.


----------



## inter voice

Well said Frank and that has explained everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I know that repairing is actually more difficult than just making a brand new cable. As you are an cable expert I will never challenge your expert advice


----------



## hifimanrookie

I am even worse..i tell him which kind of cable i want..and give him free hand in the built..i trust him blindly cables concerned..and until now he have never let me down..and always 3xceeded my expectations..no exceptions..he always comes up with something special i didnt know of..hehehe


----------



## monoboy

amanand88keys said:


> That's also not a valid statement. You paid for the cable - and you received it. YOUR CAT killed the cable, and now you make it look like you have special rights because your cable is broken and you paid more of what "most people" would pay for earphones. If you go to a boutique and buy a £160 jacket, and your cat has some "fun" with it, do you then also contact the manufacturer and complain online when they don't respond quickly enough? Guess what, if the company ever responded they would say "Your fault, don't leave the cat alone..." and they're done with the matter. Please don't blow things out of proportion, you are dealing with a small company and as many have stated before here on the thread, communication with Frank takes some time but he's a solid guy.


 

 Blowing things out of proportion... The pot calling the kettle black.
  


toxic cables said:


> You contacted me asking for a repair few days ago, i replied asking what was wrong as i don't get many faulty cables, was told the cat chewed it and then asked for pictures to see where it was chewed as a repair would depend on where the damage is.
> 
> After seeing the picture i said both connectors would need to be replaced (That would need connectors on both sides to make them match) so that they are both the same length, so what makes you think they would be lob sided? I then explained that a simple repair would shorten then cable past the Y split, to see if this would still work for you as anything further would mean more work and more cost (when i charge for it), this was me giving you options. When removing the heatshink Y splitter to make the length past the Y split longer, this can also sometimes damage the cable as the wrap is heated/shrunk around the wire. When i do repairs or modifications for people, i try my best to let them know exactly what they will be getting, if that's not suitable then we can look at alternatives or you can take it to someone else.
> 
> ...


 

 Without looking like a gimp since the cable past the Y split will be shorter, I just want to know how much it would be to fix the cable & to lower the brown ball down the cable a little (your original quote was £35) - I understand you say it could damage the cable, if it does what fee am I looking at?


----------



## Paul Graham

Alex, Snap!
  
 When Frank does my Sony MDR-SA5000 rebuild Im giving him a completely free reign,


----------



## hifimanrookie

paul graham said:


> Alex, Snap!
> 
> When Frank does my Sony MDR-SA5000 rebuild Im giving him a completely free reign,


----------



## inter voice

paul graham said:


> Alex, Snap!
> 
> When Frank does my Sony MDR-SA5000 rebuild Im giving him a completely free reign,


 
 Yes I will do the same without questions asked.  I will leave everything to the expert hands of Frank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## TheLastDevil

Awesome 2.5mm Balanced "Silver Poison" by Frank! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!


----------



## Adaptivemotion

Is it normal for Frank to not answer your three concurring e-mails for two weeks? 
  
 I find that a bit negative and not very customer friendly.
  
 I had no problems two years ago, when I ordered my first Toxic Silver Poison Cable.
  
 This experience actually has got me thinking in ordering another cable instead, as I will be needing it soon.


----------



## claud W

adaptivemotion said:


> Is it normal for Frank to not answer your three concurring e-mails for two weeks?
> 
> I find that a bit negative and not very customer friendly.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you read back a page or so of this thread, you will see Frank's response that he is VERY busy now trying to get Venoms done. I started an email custom order request a week or so ago and quit after one response from Frank, and no further response to my emails.. I'm just going to wait for the order I placed and paid for to arrive before pursuing a new very custom order.


----------



## hifimiami

Frank (toxic Cable) manufactures great cables I was fortunate to purchase an Audeze "Silver Poison" that he had in stock back in January 2014. For the last 2 months I have attempted to contact Frank, requesting a quote for an adapter for the Silver Poison with no reply. I have tried his email and PM through Headfi nothing. Frank should hire a part time person 4 hours a day to answer his business email therefore providing better customer service for his customers.


----------



## claud W

Then the price of his cables would go up. Just be patient. He will either PM you like he did me an hour ago or reply to your email.
  
 You wonder if Frank has two or three Asian or Scottish women in his mews or an old barn working on our cables. The Audio cable business is very unusual in itself. I once had a legendary cable artist, now deceased, send me an $800 pair of his best interconnects to try out, knowing they were so great that I would just buy them. TG Audio RIP


----------



## hifimanrookie

For anyone interested..because of my full balanced new amp i have no need anymore for, a very special:

A "Black Widow" 22AWG 8wire adaptercable from 1/4 (furutech FP704) single to dual 3 pins Neutrik XLR

That frank baked for me so i could use my balanced cable with my single ended 337 i had.
Its as new..and just under a year old.

Interested? Pm me.


----------



## maguire

Guys..... Guys Be Patient.....Did you not read what Frank said?
  
 He is working on the Venom cables that are very time consuming.....He will get back to you when he can I am sure of that......
  
 He needs your money............LOL


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Guys..... Guys Be Patient.....Did you not read what Frank said?
> 
> He is working on the Venom cables that are very time consuming.....He will get back to you when he can I am sure of that......
> 
> He needs your money............LOL



I agree totally..pls be patient..

am waiting for my venom also..but ur not hearing me complain..

and no..not the venoms he is making NOW....i am on next (venom) batch as mine will be a bit different (as always..u know me), if its technically possible ofcourse..but i deeply hope so..if he cant do it..no one can!

just think about how wonderful ur new cable will sound on ur headphone..it will ease the waiting pain...take it from me having a couple of cables already of frank..its worth every second u wait for it and more!


----------



## angelsblood

Hi guys, I'd like to share with you the all new gold plated sp! I believe i'm the lucky guy who get my hands on it first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 It is absolutely GORGEOUS! The first time I took this baby out, my jaw just dropped, and after had the biggest smile on my face ever!!! Magnificent cable, possibly an art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now, I already owned the Whiplash version of the gold plated silver cable (twau reference). The toxic version puts it into shame... picture will tell the story:
  


 (left is whiplash, right is toxic)
  
 as you can see, BIG difference!
  
 Ok, back to listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will do a comparison very soon between the whiplash, toxic, and the toxic sw!!!


----------



## singleended58

angelsblood said:


> Hi guys, I'd like to share with you the all new gold plated sp! I believe i'm the lucky guy who get my hands on it first
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How come you got this cable whereas I don't even know the price yet? Is that a prototype?


----------



## zachchen1996

angelsblood said:


> The toxic version puts it into shame


 
  
 Maybe in terms of looks, but sq is more important  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Look forward to your comparisons


----------



## hifimanrookie

singleended58 said:


> How come you got this cable whereas I don't even know the price yet? Is that a prototype?



frank showed the cable a few pages back on this thread and asked if anyone was interested in it..and he immediately jumped onto it and pm'ed frank..so he got it first.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry, price is currently £290 for the IEM Gold SP.
  
 We do have a Fitear and IE80 one ready also, that we done for pictures if anyone is interested.
  
 Sorry lads, the last month has been hectic, i have been extremely busy and not able to go through messages as often as i would have liked.
  
 Every business likes to take new orders and payments, the fact that i have been unable to reply to people wishing to place new orders should hopefully show how busy i really am currently.
  
 If you have previously emailed or PM's me and not got a reply yet, please send me a PM again and i promise to go through every PM received between now and then, tomorrow afternoon.
  
 Adaptivemotion, i put the in stock cable you wanted aside for you last we spoke, i PM'd you a few days ago, so if you still want it then please let me know.
  
  
 Regarding taking on someone to answer emails, this will not solve anything other then add more expense, as most of the questions and quotes asked for can only be answered by myself, so taking someone else on would only mean them then asking me these questions.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Sorry, price is currently £290 for the IEM Gold SP.
> 
> We do have a Fitear and IE80 one ready also, that we done for pictures if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...




Frank, I would mine a fitear gold plated SP. I'll send you a PM later today. Thanks!


----------



## Kiats

Sent across a PM, Frank. Look forward to your reply. Thanks!


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Frank, I would mine a fitear gold plated SP. I'll send you a PM later today. Thanks!


ru getting the code-x or not?


----------



## angelsblood

zachchen1996 said:


> Maybe in terms of looks, but sq is more important
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes indeed, right now it is in terms of looks! Will be burning in for at least 200 hrs.


----------



## citraian

angelsblood said:


> Hi guys, I'd like to share with you the all new gold plated sp! I believe i'm the lucky guy who get my hands on it first
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, that's some nice bling


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> ru getting the code-x or not?


 
  
 Hey Paulo! I'm giving it serious thought.


----------



## jbbikerider

My recent story with Frank;
 A long story short,
  
 I goggled his webpage for a Audeze LCD2 cable.
  
 Went straight to the inventory page and I ordered a cable because the page showed that there were 4 in stock.  Days go by, I email him asking about the status of my order.  He stated a 8 week lead time on the cable which kinda pissed me off.  I vented to him nicely  and he quickly refunded all my money.  On the last email exchange he asked if I wanted one of the cables that he had in stock.  I asked him which one would pair best the LCD's and within 48 hours I had a 8ft Virus cable delivered to my door.  Listened to it last night for 3 hours and man it sounds unbelievable especially after the first hour.  Even while we were venting at each other it was always civil and his response time was exceptional.   I'm a true believer in his cables and will be ordering again in the future. Oh and the workmanship of the cable is beyond reproach..


----------



## lin0003

Frank's website always shows in stock, but that's not always the case.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Hey Paulo! I'm giving it serious thought.



u will have an unique phone then.. and on top of that it sounds fabulous and pairs well with the BW (u also have) and am sure with the Venom also


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> u will have an unique phone then.. and on top of that it sounds fabulous and pairs well with the BW (u also have) and am sure with the Venom also




Heheh! Indeed, my friend. Let's see what happens.


----------



## hifimanrookie

hey frank,
while ur busy making cables i came across these pics of ur venoms (or i think they are venoms ..lolz)..pics are 2 years old by the way guys...lolz 

and u use a silver/grey colored sleeve here..do u still make that? how does that look in real life?
and what is that THICK dual mono cable, without connectors? is that also a venom?? thanks for replying my busy friend


----------



## maguire

WOW Gotta love those Venoms, Where on earth did you pluck those pics from Paulo?


----------



## Kiats

Incredible photos, Paulo...


----------



## delancyst

angelsblood said:


> Hi guys, I'd like to share with you the all new gold plated sp! I believe i'm the lucky guy who get my hands on it first
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that is some MAHHSSIVEE bling right there!


----------



## sensui123

My venom looks like the 2nd pic for my HD800, can't say enough good stuff about the cable....just phenomenal and is the one cable that changed my mind forever about questioning if cables make a difference, it's in the upper right on my 1st batch of cables from Frank (that was a day to remember):
  

  
  
 I promise to take some pics when time free up of the new cables I got lately......the dual wire SW's are insane as is the new USB cable!  Can't believe the craftsmanship on that bad boy, you are too good Frank.
  
 I'm sending you a PM regarding that gold cable now for Fitear......very curious.


----------



## maguire

Man........ you have so many cables from Frank...He's even given you a suitcase...........


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Man........ you have so many cables from Frank...He's even given you a suitcase...........h34r:


i understand that goes standard with a venom..that box.


----------



## maguire

Now You had to ruin it for me, didnt you Paulo.........


----------



## Toxic Cables

PM's replied, if you did not get a reply, please resend.
  
 As for site stock, we need to put a number there for people to be able to purchase items, if it showed 0 stock, no one would be able to buy. This is why the main page does state we have a long wait and people should contact us before ordering.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> PM's replied, if you did not get a reply, please resend.
> 
> As for site stock, we need to put a number there for people to be able to purchase items, if it showed 0 stock, no one would be able to buy. This is why the main page does state we have a long wait and people should contact us before ordering.


hey busy bee..did u see the pics i put onlne here of the venoms? are they all venoms on those pics? those i found on ur thread when it was 2012..i think back then u were still known as the kabelmeister 
thanks for replying!

ps..u already explained the stock thingie on ur site..here on this thread...ur getting old not remembering that


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Now You had to ruin it for me, didnt you Paulo.........


me?? nah! i am just being honest :veryevil:


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> hey busy bee..did u see the pics i put onlne here of the venoms? are they all venoms on those pics? those i found on ur thread when it was 2012..i think back then u were still known as the kabelmeister
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Those are Copper Venoms, very old when i first started making them. Design has changed a bit on these now and each wire is shielded from each other. Price remains the same as back then.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Those are Copper Venoms, very old when i first started making them. Design has changed a bit on these now and each wire is shielded from each other. Price remains the same as back then.



thanks mate,

dual mono venoms without any y-splitter, just like my BW...mmmmmm .....interesting!  oopsie

do all the venoms get those beautiful cases? or is that also a thing of the past? 

ps..i dont need a case..i dont like cases....once i take the product out of the case..it will never go back in until for sale again..so no need to include one for me, no matter how classy


----------



## screwdriver

I might have a toxic cable silver poison for audeze for sale soon 6 feet I believe with 1/4 termination .  watch out for it or pm me . USA conus


----------



## inter voice

*Comparison of LCD-X; HD-800 and HE-500 using Hifiman EF-5 Headphone amplifier*​  
 Recently I have completed modding my Hifiman EF-5 and used it to run the LCD-X; HD-800 and HE-500 for a comparison. 
  
 Toxic Cables SW is used in the LCD-X; Scorpion in the HD-800 and BW in the HE-500.
  
 If you are interested you can find my impression of the three different CANs in the following link:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/711004/hifiman-ef-5-headphone-amplifier-mods-and-rolls#post_10406452


----------



## Toxic Cables

*The Venom Reference series*
*Pure silver tip to tip*
  
 
  
 
 I love that picture of my lad pretending to be a Cobra


----------



## sensui123

More Toxic Cable pr0n, because Frank is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  

  

  

  

  
 Time to wire up some stuff and get listening.......


----------



## maguire

Wow simply awesome, love those RCA interconnects, I see you 2 types..What kind are they & how do they sound?


----------



## sensui123

Nah, there's only 1 set of RCA interconnects there, and it's the silver poison with the carbon fiber/rhodium RCA plugs that I like.  I already have another set, I have 1 set to use with my Liquid Glass and another to use with the Stratus.  I think the other set you're looking at is the Oyaide SPDIF Coxial 75ohm cable with the rhodium carbon fiber RCA plugs.......how do they sound.....I doubt I'd have to go to details with Frank's customer's here.....speechless everytime I listen to music not only in SQ but also at the same time admiring the quality of his cables.  This USB Silver Poison cable is quite the work of art.....MUCH MUCH preferable than the Wireworld Platinum Starlights I had.  You rock Frank....I will be back sooner than you know it......I always told you your cables are like crack.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Note:  When I was replacing my LCD-3/HE-6 cables with Silver Widow....the Silver Poisons look so cute in comparison....WOW what a gauge on the Silver Widows when you compare them side by side.


----------



## maguire

Thanks for clearing up my dirty windscreen..... You have an amazing collection of Frank's products........Makes me kinda wonder, If I wasn't so laid back & easy going ...i'd be a tad jealous....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Seriously.....mate it's a great collection congrats.....


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> [COLOR=000080]*The Venom Reference series*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=FF0000]*Pure silver tip to tip*[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> ...


hey frank..whats the difference between the venom, venom reference and the copper venom (not counting that one is silver based and the other copper)
Thanks!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

sensui123 said:


> Nah, there's only 1 set of RCA interconnects there, and it's the silver poison with the carbon fiber/rhodium RCA plugs that I like.  I already have another set, I have 1 set to use with my Liquid Glass and another to use with the Stratus.  I think the other set you're looking at is the Oyaide SPDIF Coxial 75ohm cable with the rhodium carbon fiber RCA plugs.......how do they sound.....I doubt I'd have to go to details with Frank's customer's here.....speechless everytime I listen to music not only in SQ but also at the same time admiring the quality of his cables.  This USB Silver Poison cable is quite the work of art.....MUCH MUCH preferable than the Wireworld Platinum Starlights I had.  You rock Frank....I will be back sooner than you know it......I always told you your cables are like crack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Frank uses the Oyaide FTVS 510. Oyaide uses it for their own 510 cable series. I was in possession of their RCA model (with the full silver plugs!) for a while and it had a considerable impact on sound. Very detailed and resolved. I can definitely recommend that cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> hey frank..whats the difference between the venom, venom reference and the copper venom (not counting that one is silver based and the other copper)
> Thanks!


 
 There Reference series has pure silver plugs, meaning the contacts on both ends are also made of pure Silver, only headphone cable in the world to do this. We released the Reference series 2 years ago and usually anyone who orders the Venom goes for the upgrade.
  
 It can also be applied to my other cables, but only with 3 or 4 pin XLR on the amp end, and mini XLR on the headphone end.


----------



## Praguepolo

Hi Frank,
  
 I have written you several times regarding a ship date but you haven't replied. Please message me or reply to my email. Thank you...
  
 Regards,
 Robert


----------



## Toxic Cables

praguepolo said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> I have written you several times regarding a ship date but you haven't replied. Please message me or reply to my email. Thank you...
> 
> ...


 
 The last PM i have from you is over a month ago for the order you confirmed received. So without knowing your email, i can't check anything.
  
 Please PM me the details.
  
 I check my PM every other day now, so if anyone has a question, please feel free to PM me. If you did not get a reply to any pm you sent before yesterday, please send again as i went through the majority last night.
  
 If you didn't get a reply, it most likely just means that i don't like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JJ


----------



## Praguepolo

Hi Frank,
  
 Funny how you can joke about not sending a product out a month after stating the delivery would go out "next week". Now more than 3 weeks after the product should have arrived you're poo-pooing it with a bit of levity?
  
 The order was placing in the beginning of January at which point you said it would be 4 to 6 weeks - that was 11.5 weeks ago. Excuse me for sounding off and being a bit aggravated but you were incommunicado for almost a month after telling me the product was on the way. Don't you monitor the info.toxic.cables@gmail.com same as you do your PMs here on Head-Fi?
  
 Yes, it is a boutique market and they are handmade cables, but that doesn't justify the complete breakdown in communication.
  
 I hope to have my cable soon...
  
 Sincerely,
 A bit pissed off in Prague.


----------



## Viper2005

You're supposed to place your order, forget about it and then one day six months later, a surprise comes in the mail! 
It's the beauty of ordering custom made cables from Frank..

Don't worry about it, it will come eventually and it'll be worth the wait!


----------



## Toxic Cables

praguepolo said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Funny how you can joke about not sending a product out a month after stating the delivery would go out "next week". Now more than 3 weeks after the product should have arrived you're poo-pooing it with a bit of levity?
> 
> ...


 
 My joke was not even directed at you as i had answered you earlier in the post.
  
 According to my records, your adapter was sent out 2 days after your order. We hold a few types on interconnects and adapters in stock as we also make extra's and also some cables, so customers are always given a wait time and once the order is passed to the staff, they check it and if it's in stock they send it out, we don't notify the customer.
  
 I did say in my last reply to you that my staff should have already sent it out out, if not we will get it out. My staff just got back to saying he did send this out, so he is looking for the tracking number now, as all my orders are sent with tarcking, so i will PM it to you in soon.
  
 If you have not received it, it could have gone missing, but i will take care of it or more then happy to refund.
*I will try to post a list tomorrow of some cables we have in stock, should anyone me interested in any of them.*


----------



## screwdriver

Id like to thank Frank for putting up with all my request . I have emailed him a lot and I timed it right that there is a cable ready made that I need . Delivery took 2 1/2 weeks regular mail . I now own a silver widow cable  for my audeze lcd-x .


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> *I will try to post a list tomorrow of some cables we have in stock, should anyone me interested in any of them.*


 
  
 Look forward to that, Frank!


----------



## sensui123

viper2005 said:


> You're supposed to place your order, forget about it and then one day six months later, a surprise comes in the mail!
> It's the beauty of ordering custom made cables from Frank..
> 
> Don't worry about it, it will come eventually and it'll be worth the wait!




Seriously.....sometimes I think cables are life and death around some people...serious business indeed. Things happen no matter what the business, especially hand made products that aren't mass manufactured or kept in inventory. Frank doesn't mislead, he simply has trouble updating his numerous customers all the time for unexpected delays. Bottom line, 100% guarantee on the quality of cables and just need to keep up the communication...no need to call him out when he's responding to you within a set time. I never worry when he doesn't respond to me for weeks because i know he's busy....that's a reason for that (looking at my various toxic cables). Just my two cents...money with him is the same as money in the bank.


----------



## Praguepolo

toxic cables said:


> My joke was not even directed at you as i had answered you earlier in the post.
> 
> According to my records, your adapter was sent out 2 days after your order. We hold a few types on interconnects and adapters in stock as we also make extra's and also some cables, so customers are always given a wait time and once the order is passed to the staff, they check it and if it's in stock they send it out, we don't notify the customer.
> 
> ...


 
That seems odd since i have your email from January where you say 4 to 6 weeks, then another email dated March 1st where you say "it will ship next week". When you find the tracking number send it to me, I would be interested to see where it disappeared. If you are going to put a full value on it then please write that it is a replacement, which it is.


----------



## Praguepolo

sensui123 said:


> Seriously.....sometimes I think cables are life and death around some people...serious business indeed. Things happen no matter what the business, especially hand made products that aren't mass manufactured or kept in inventory. Frank doesn't mislead, he simply has trouble updating his numerous customers all the time for unexpected delays. Bottom line, 100% guarantee on the quality of cables and just need to keep up the communication...no need to call him out when he's responding to you within a set time. I never worry when he doesn't respond to me for weeks because i know he's busy....that's a reason for that (looking at my various toxic cables). Just my two cents...money with him is the same as money in the bank.


 
 31/2 months is not a plausible waiting period for an adapter, full stop. You can jump to Frank's defense if you'd like, it's not a personal attack; regardless of the product or vendor, such an excessive waiting period coupled with a lack of communication is not a very good customer service model.


----------



## hifimanrookie

praguepolo said:


> 31/2 months is not a plausible waiting period for an adapter, full stop. You can jump to Frank's defense if you'd like, it's not a personal attack; regardless of the product or vendor, such an excessive waiting period coupled with a lack of communication is not a very good customer service model.



well..i waited 5 months on my last adapter (dual XLR to single ended) also.i ordered it together with my last cable my friend...its not the lenght of the cable that determines the delivery date...u cant just do a adapter between the other cables..it takes just as much time and effort...and his backlog is long...as kiats and sansui said...be patient...its so much worth it....ur worry-some and ur irritation will melt away like snow in the sun when u listen to ur rig with that adapter (or any cable he makes)

we are not defending frank...we as maybe one of his most regular customers know how it is...and me too..i have been waiting for 2 weeks on a reply on my question on a Venom...and after an extra PM here i got a reply...we all know he is busy...and i know how he must hating it that he cant keep ALL his customers happy with the delivery times...but we all ask u,,be patient..its worth it...he makes wonders of cables...and until now he always surprised me. i know how u feel...i had been waiting for my new amp (BC) for a year until delivery,..so i know what waiting does to u...


----------



## Toxic Cables

praguepolo said:


> That seems odd since i have your email from January where you say 4 to 6 weeks, then another email dated March 1st where you say "it will ship next week". When you find the tracking number send it to me, I would be interested to see where it disappeared. If you are going to put a full value on it then please write that it is a replacement, which it is.


 
 I am going to PM you the tracking now, took my staff over an hour to find it, once you track it, you will see that the adapter was sent 2 days after it was ordered, you are the only Czech Republic customer i have ever had, so my staff remembered sending it.
  
 I pass adapter orders that are on their own without a cable to my staff, he takes care of them from the workshop and ships. When i said a week, i go by the estimate i had given you at which point i contacted my staff to send it and he told me it was already sent, this is why when you contacted my the next time, i said it should have already gone out and i would check.
  
 Well i have just sent you a PM to confirm your address along with the tracking number which says it was delivered, you placed your order on the 13th, it was sent on the 16th and below is the tracking results.
  
Delivered Your item, posted on 16/01/14 with reference XXXXXXXXXXX was delivered in CZECH REPUBLIC on 21/01/14.
 
If you say you have not recived it, that is fine, it's only a adapter/cable and i will have my staff make another and send it,
 
Apologies for the wait.


----------



## sensui123

Yeah....looks like horrible customer service to me...Seriously now, how many vendors out there will replace something when the tracking shows delivered without hesitation. You're a class act Frank, keep up the good work. Still working on my new orders with you.


----------



## Kiats

sensui123 said:


> Yeah....looks like horrible customer service to me...Seriously now, how many vendors out there will replace something when the tracking shows delivered without hesitation. You're a class act Frank, keep up the good work. Still working on my new orders with you.


 
  
 +1


----------



## Brendanz

Just wondering if the silver widow is worth the top up over the silver poisons ?


----------



## Praguepolo

toxic cables said:


> I am going to PM you the tracking now, took my staff over an hour to find it, once you track it, you will see that the adapter was sent 2 days after it was ordered, you are the only Czech Republic customer i have ever had, so my staff remembered sending it.
> 
> I pass adapter orders that are on their own without a cable to my staff, he takes care of them from the workshop and ships. When i said a week, i go by the estimate i had given you at which point i contacted my staff to send it and he told me it was already sent, this is why when you contacted my the next time, i said it should have already gone out and i would check.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the message, and as I see the tracking information says it was delivered, it wasn't to me. It must have been lost and they botched the paperwork to cover their mistake because I can't see someone coveting such a specific product. Thanks for the follow-up and I look forward to finally having the adapter/cable.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sensui123 said:


> Yeah....looks like horrible customer service to me...Seriously now, how many vendors out there will replace something when the tracking shows delivered without hesitation. You're a class act Frank, keep up the good work. Still working on my new orders with you.


+2!


----------



## jrprana

praguepolo said:


> Thanks for the message, and as I see the tracking information says it was delivered, it wasn't to me. It must have been lost and they botched the paperwork to cover their mistake because I can't see someone coveting such a specific product. Thanks for the follow-up and I look forward to finally having the adapter/cable.




And what about all those attacks on Frank's business conducts, now that you found out it wasn't his fault after all?


----------



## Praguepolo

jrprana said:


> And what about all those attacks on Frank's business conducts, now that you found out it wasn't his fault after all?


 
 The communication error remains. As late as March 1st I received an email reply that my product would ship the following week. "All those attacks"? Don't be such a drama queen...


----------



## Praguepolo

hifimanrookie said:


> +2!


 
 You both seem to miss the point that as late as march 1st I was being told that the item hadn't shipped yet. 
  
*From:* Frank Donghi [mailto:info.toxic.cables@gmail.com]
*Sent:* Saturday, March 01, 2014 11:04 PM
*To:* Robert Polo
*Subject:* Re: Adapter
  
 Will go out next week.
  
 While I laud Frank for the follow-up and replacement, the communication error(s) remain. This could have been resolved a month ago.


----------



## Praguepolo

Good night and good luck.


----------



## Solrighal

I wonder if someone here can help me with something. I just bought an ODAC XL & O2 to go with my AKG Q701's. This is my first foray into real hi-fi. I didn't actually realise the sound I'm hearing now was possible for such relatively little outlay. Here's the thing. I'd like to be able to use shorter cables between the DAC & amp. Both use full-size RCA connectors. Every cable I've seen though is too long (even 0.5m seems extreme for these tiny units) and too stiff. Even if I could get a short length made up it would be too rigid to bend to both units. The reason I came here is I saw someone with a tiny OTG USB cable for his portable. I found out it was made by toxic. It was gorgeous - and logical. Fit for purpose. I realise that's a different cable from what I'm looking for but is it possible to do something similar for the ODAC & O2? I could actually use one of those OTG USB cables too for my SGN3 & E18. I don't see anything similar on the Toxic website so I guess that was a custom job. It did look lovely.

If Toxic can't do anything like I'm looking for does anybody? Perhaps it's not technically possible to do it. I know RCA plugs are pretty big in the first place.

Can anyone help me out please?


----------



## hifimanrookie

solrighal said:


> I wonder if someone here can help me with something. I just bought an ODAC XL & O2 to go with my AKG Q701's. This is my first foray into real hi-fi. I didn't actually realise the sound I'm hearing now was possible for such relatively little outlay. Here's the thing. I'd like to be able to use shorter cables between the DAC & amp. Both use full-size RCA connectors. Every cable I've seen though is too long (even 0.5m seems extreme for these tiny units) and too stiff. Even if I could get a short length made up it would be too rigid to bend to both units. The reason I came here is I saw someone with a tiny OTG USB cable for his portable. I found out it was made by toxic. It was gorgeous - and logical. Fit for purpose. I realise that's a different cable from what I'm looking for but is it possible to do something similar for the ODAC & O2? I could actually use one of those OTG USB cables too for my SGN3 & E18. I don't see anything similar on the Toxic website so I guess that was a custom job. It did look lovely.
> 
> If Toxic can't do anything like I'm looking for does anybody? Perhaps it's not technically possible to do it. I know RCA plugs are pretty big in the first place.
> 
> Can anyone help me out please?



Dear friend..just shoot frank ( the owner of toxic cables) a pm..he can make u everything..and trust me..the quality will blow ur mind...and the price is lower then u would expect!

And a tip..if he doesnt reply to u in a few days (he is a very busy dude), post here that u pm'ed him about an adaptercable and resent the pm again..yeah i know its a bit of work..but we have to be patient and understand that frank is extremely busy... And ur in luck..he is close to u, u being in scotland.

If u do it like this and u buy that adapter u connect it in ur rig..and u will be delighted! We all react the same way..

So frank: u can expect a nice pm from this potential customer for life (yep, once u get toxicated, u wont turn back..lolz) 

Good luck with ur question my fellow headf'er

Ps..if frank cant do it..he will say so honestly..but until now we have a saying: IF FRANk CANT DO IT....NO ONE CAN (cable wise)


----------



## Solrighal

hifimanrookie said:


> Dear friend..just shoot frank ( the owner of toxic cables) a pm..he can make u everything..and trust me..the quality will blow ur mind...and the price is lower then u would expect!
> 
> And a tip..if he doesnt reply to u in a few days (he is a very busy dude), post here that u pm'ed him about an adaptercable and resent the pm again..yeah i know its a bit of work..but we have to be patient and understand that frank is extremely busy... And ur in luck..he is close to u, u being in scotland.
> 
> ...




I shall do that this evening, kind Sir. I don't generally like pm'img people as it seems a tad pushy. I do get a kick out of the personal service of smaller operations rather than huge corporations.

Thanks for the advice. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Solrighal

Hi Frank, I've sent you an email with a couple of enquiries. I've also been advised to copy the email to here in case you don't see it as you're so busy. So, here it is...

Hello Frank,

I have a couple of requests but I'm not sure if they're even possible. You're the expert.

1. I saw a special cable you made for someone on Head-Fi and wondered if you would build another for myself. It was a very short OTG USB cable made from 8mm silver (I believe). The ones that came supplied with my Fiio E18 are too long and too inflexible which puts too much strain on the sockets. If it's possible could you please let me know how much it would cost and how long it would take?

2. I just took delivery of an ODAC XL & O2. Wonderful things but so tiny. Anyway, "XL" refers to them having full-size RCA sockets which allow me to use regular phono interconnects. The trouble is the ones I have are all 1.0m long which is ridiculous for units so small. Even 0.5m lengths would be too long. I'd like to use something much shorter but even if I could get, say, 6" lengths, they'd still be too stiff and inflexible. Plus the plugs themselves are always at least 1" long. There's one more potential issue I can think of. The ODAC & O2 are famous for their transparency and so I wouldn't want a cable which would colour the sound unduly. I know, it's a lot to ask.

Is there a way to do what I'm trying to achieve? I suspect there's not but I've seen your work and I think if you tell me it can't be done then it can't be done. If you can do it would you please let me know how much that would likely cost?

Kind regards,
Gordon.


----------



## lin0003

Frank can probably make that.


----------



## Solrighal

It would be way cool if he can. Some of these cables look like works of art to be honest. Pity I've no idea what they sound like. From what I've read in this thread so far they're pretty good though.


----------



## lin0003

I think a good choice is the SP if you don't want to spend too much. The BW is also very nice and cheaper.


----------



## Solrighal

lin0003 said:


> I think a good choice is the SP if you don't want to spend too much. The BW is also very nice and cheaper.




What are the "SP" & "BW"?


----------



## sensui123

solrighal said:


> What are the "SP" & "BW"?


 

 Silver Poison and Black Widow.  Don't worry you'll hear back from Frank soon enough if you PM'ed him to take care of what you need.  I am fairly sure he can do any interconnect with no issues.


----------



## Solrighal

sensui123 said:


> Silver Poison and Black Widow.  Don't worry you'll hear back from Frank soon enough if you PM'ed him to take care of what you need.  I am fairly sure he can do any interconnect with no issues.




Thank for the explanation. As far as cost is concerned it might be an issue. I appreciate the skills involved but I wouldn't be able to justify spending more on the cable than the units themselves, particularly in the case of the O2 and the ethos behind it. We'll see.


----------



## Solrighal

Hi Frank, I said in our pm I'd upload a picture or two in order to explain what I'm after so here goes.don't ask me what went wrong in this picture; I blame the camera. Anyway, this is the OTG USB cable that Fiio supply with the E18. It's far too bulky and stiff and keeps getting knocked when it's in my pocket and the connection is lost. You supplied a really thin cable to a forum member by the name of Turokrocks. It was so thin I think he had it folded up on itself in his pictures. I'll contact him and see if he can maybe post a photo here in case you've forgotten the specific cable (I know you're busy). This is sitting next to a standard Apple keyboard for scale.







This next photo shows the rear of the Head'n'Hifi ODAC XL & O2. The "XL" designates that the ODAC is fitted with full-size stereo RCA sockets. As you can see the O2 shares this same arrangement but with an additional output pair to my power amp. The Linn cables are what I'm looking to replace. They are 1.0m long and as you can see from the AA battery I've used for scale that's just a tad excessive. Depending on how flexible you could make it the shorter the better really, maybe around 6" if possible. The only proviso is that I'd really prefer the cable to be as musically transparent as possible since transparency is the single design goal behind the O2.






Hopefully this will help you understand what I'm looking for. If you need any more details either pm or email is good for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Jason36

Could anybody advice on which of the Toxic lineup would pair well with the Sennheiser HD600? 

Looking to get a cable made up with a 4 pin XLR connector for use with my HiFi M8.

Not sure of the Black Widow or Silver Widow / Poison would pair well? 

I have PM'd you about this as well Frank, a couple of days ago (I'm sure you'll get back to me when you check you PM's)


----------



## CraftyClown

jason36 said:


> Could anybody advice on which of the Toxic lineup would pair well with the Sennheiser HD600?
> 
> Looking to get a cable made up with a 4 pin XLR connector for use with my HiFi M8.
> 
> ...


 
 Not rocking the AK anymore Jace? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The Silver poison and Silver widow are definitely the recommended choices for the HD650 and I would think the same would be the case for the 600, despite it being a little brighter. I may be wrong on that though, so don't take it as gospel


----------



## fiascogarcia

jason36 said:


> Could anybody advice on which of the Toxic lineup would pair well with the Sennheiser HD600?
> 
> Looking to get a cable made up with a 4 pin XLR connector for use with my HiFi M8.
> 
> ...


 
 I've gotten best results with the HD600 and an SPC cable.  Not certain where that falls into Toxic Cable's new cables.  One of the best SQ's I got was with the old Viper, not too pricy either!


----------



## Jason36

craftyclown said:


> Not rocking the AK anymore Jace?
> 
> The Silver poison and Silver widow are definitely the recommended choices for the HD650 and I would think the same would be the case for the 600, despite it being a little brighter. I may be wrong on that though, so don't take it as gospel




Howdo mate,

Got rid of the AK and replaced it with a DX50.....couldn't tell the difference to be honest.

Now I've gone to the HiFi M8 and my iDevices....obvious benefit being able to use the M8 with my PC as well.

Loving the M8 which sounds great with the iPad4 and Touch 5g


----------



## aLm0sT

Please apologize my small rant...
  
 After having quite a bad experience with Whiplash, I figured I'd give toxic cable a try since they seemed to have a good reputation around here. 
 I pm'ed Frank about some cables and he immediately replied. We wrote back and forth about 3-4 times a day. He seemed like a nice guy, so I wasn't worried that I'd have the same problems like I did with Whiplash. Since he had the cables I wanted in stock, I decided to jump on them and paid him the money.
 This is where communication between us stopped. I asked him to confirm my payment. Nothing. I wrote him another PM. Again - nothing. 
  
 This is exactly what I feared would happen. Same story back when I bought cables from Craig. At first, they are always very nice and helpful and quick to respond.  
 But once you pay them the money, they don't seem to care anymore which seriously p***** me off. 
  
 Now, it's only been a couple days but considering that fact that he always replied within a couple hours before I made the purchase and now suddenly doesn't even seem to have time to simply confirm my payment seems quite odd to me. Not exactly the best way to retain customer loyalty. 
  
 Well, all I can do is wait and hope that he will ship my order sooner or later.


----------



## citraian

Frank has some really busy periods from time to time. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## inter voice

Well, just be patient.  Frank will certainly gives you a confirmation that your ordered has been received.  From my experience Frank is very busy and if he is busy I normally need to wait for a week or so to have a reply, else sometimes Frank will send his reply relatively quick.  You may wish to know that I have ordered four different headphone cables from Frank in the past and he never lets me down.


----------



## singleended58

Everyone got worried after paying for the first time.
After receiving your order how much appreciated you will be to Frank's hardworks.


----------



## sensui123

Yeah even with his most familiar customers, he can disappear for weeks much less days.  He is extremely busy since the utmost care goes into his cables....you will know when you get it, it is not even comparable to almost all the cable makers out there in terms of finish and detail.  It's really an art for him and he's a damn perfectionist.  I wouldn't worry too much with Frank, he's probably just working/eating/sleeping at his work desk away from the computer since he's busy making a batch.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sensui123 said:


> Yeah even with his most familiar customers, he can disappear for weeks much less days.  He is extremely busy since the utmost care goes into his cables....you will know when you get it, it is not even comparable to almost all the cable makers out there in terms of finish and detail.  It's really an art for him and he's a damn perfectionist.  I wouldn't worry too much with Frank, he's probably just working/eating/sleeping at his work desk away from the computer since he's busy making a batch.



I am one of those 'familiar' customers...and i agree..sometimes he does a disappearing act on us 

But its fine...u get used to it at a certain point..  But he is to be trusted!! Or else not one of us would spend so much cash in buying several cables from him..right guys?


----------



## Solrighal

At least the "ranter" knows he's getting something - I don't even know that yet.


----------



## Mirininc

I ordered a cable from Frank and he said my item would be ready 6-8 weeks from Jan 23rd. That time came and passed and I asked him about the status of my cable. He said another 1-2 weeks would be needed in order for it to be ready. I am a patient person so I didn't mind. It has been 10 weeks as of yesterday and I sent him out an email last week. He has yet to respond to that email and I sent him 3 others. I don't mind waiting a little bit more for my cable but a response would me feel a lot better. If he expects the cable not to be done for some time from now or if is almost done doesn't matter to me. I just would like to hear back and be reassured that he still has it in his queue or he has started working on it. I kind of feel stupid that he made me pay upfront. I feel doubly stupid that I paid with my debit card. I hope this isn't another life lesson for me.


----------



## aLm0sT

It's not about the cables. I'm not doubting that they aren't worth their money.
 It's about the way Frank (and sadly a lot of other people as well) seems to do business and handles his customers. Regardless whether Frank is busy or not, he could have at least replied with a simple "yes" or "no" to let me know whether he received the money or not. Before I made my payment he usually replied back to me within a couple hours. 
 I assumed that by now people like Frank should have learned from the mistakes made by their competitors and figured out that this isn't exactly the best way of keeping a customer but sadly this doesn't seem to be the case. So far, this has been rather a disappointing experience. 

 Anyway, Frank told me the cables I requested were in stock so I wouldn't have to wait 10 months for him to make them.
 All he needs to do is ship my order. We'll see how long it takes.


----------



## screwdriver

i went the samre route as you did - i bought  a cable that is already made and in stock . i opted for the 2 week shipping to save money . took 2 1/2 weeks to get here in the usa . communication was great before payment of course but a but slow after payment . i got my cables and i believe its worth every second of the wait .


----------



## sensui123

I feel for you guys...I understand money holds different value for everyone.  Some of us know Frank longer/better and wouldn't sweat these situations mentioned and try to post our experiences.  It might not be something you guys can understand and I get that....bottom line, no business can satisfy all the customers no matter what.  The only certainty is that his cables are second to none for the price.  Hope you guys get your cables soon and enjoy the heck out of them!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Firstly let me apoligize, i have been extremey busy. It's either i spend half the day replying to emails and taking new orders, or spend my time making orders i already have.
  
 I don't ignore people after receiving their payment. If i was such a person, don't you think i would be replying to all those people who are wanting to place an order with me and take their money also. That's just not the kind of person i am
  
 You just caught me at a good time 2-3 days ago when i was going through PM's already, so i was able to reply to them as soon as i received them, as i was still replying to others.
  
 As for your payment, i honestly did not even know till i just read your post that the payment had been sent, as i have not logged on to PayPal or my email, and not gone through PM's since. So no, i have not convenienty been ignoring your PM's just because i now had your money.
  
 I never said 10 months, it was 10 weeks.
  
 There is 0 reason for me to take your payment and ignore you when i had already said the cable is in stock, what possible reason could i have for ignoring someone after they sent me money, when i have their cable ready to send, other then being extremely busy. Below is a picture of your 2 cables, i will drop them off at the Workshop Monday and they will post it out with other orders we have ready on Tuesday.
  
 If anyone has paid me with Visa, PayPal, cash or even candy, it does not matter, i don't understand the regrets of using a debit card, why would you regret it? If anyone would prefer a refund, all they have to do it ask and as soon as i see that message, you would be promptly refunded. To this day, no one can say that they have requested a refund and not received it. 
  
 2 weeks delivery is an estimate with Royal Mail international signed for (they say 5 days), so it can take 2 and a half weeks or even longer, even 2 days sometimes, it's not a guaranteed service.


----------



## fiascogarcia

sensui123 said:


> I feel for you guys...I understand money holds different value for everyone.  Some of us know Frank longer/better and wouldn't sweat these situations mentioned and try to post our experiences.  It might not be something you guys can understand and I get that....bottom line, no business can satisfy all the customers no matter what.  The only certainty is that his cables are second to none for the price.  Hope you guys get your cables soon and enjoy the heck out of them!


 
 I agree with you, as I also empathize with those that are more accustomed to dealing with larger companies and get frustrated with the inconsistency in communication.   As with all the boutique cable makers, you have to be prepared to wait, much as you would wait for commissioned artwork.  Reality is that you are not really buying from a company, in the administrative and operational sense, you are buying from a guy that makes really good cables. Personally, I would prefer to pay a deposit for a cable and pay the balance upon completion, much as you would for many service contracts.  But I can also see that tracking full payment up front under current conditions has been difficult enough, let alone adding another layer of accounting.  So it is what it is. I never cared much for the process, but I'm thankful it's just a hobby for me and isn't of consequence in my daily life.  With patience being a virtue, just consider yourself virtuous beyond reproach!


----------



## hifimanrookie

sensui123 said:


> I feel for you guys...I understand money holds different value for everyone.  Some of us know Frank longer/better and wouldn't sweat these situations mentioned and try to post our experiences.  It might not be something you guys can understand and I get that....bottom line, no business can satisfy all the customers no matter what.  The only certainty is that his cables are second to none for the price.  Hope you guys get your cables soon and enjoy the heck out of them!



+1 i totally agree with u sansui..i think we have same kind of experiences..thats why i understand u..i also have to wait for my custommade cables frank makes for me a bit longer then ur regular toxic customer..and i dont mind.....never ever had problems with deliveries....yes..patience is virtue here..but hey..i waited 1year!!!! For my handmade/custommade amp that got delivered a few weeks back.

 And hearing u guys here..i can only guess what it would have done to u guys waiting so long for an amp.. 

Trust me on this..its so worth it!!! Most of the guys here who can (and want a very good performance/moneywise ratio) spend money to buy multiple cables, ALWAYS keep on coming back to frank...we can go to all the other premium brands...but no..we are stubborn (or just smart?) and stick with magic Frankie..the man who knows how to make extraordinary cables and kniws the secret of houdini's disappearing act.. as he uses the latter a lot lately 

JUST KIDDING. FRANK..i know how little hours u sleep and sometimes don't sleep at all at night when necessary..as ur a perfectionist..u dont wanna cut corners on quality and workmanship to get the orders out...and we all respect and appreciate that of u!
BUT....
...i think i have to call ur wife to keep an close eye on u, we dont wanna u have a burn out or something..allthough ur the second houdini, superman ur not , and u still have ur family also... 

And yeah..am again waiting for a new cable..my best one yet..frank is looking into it to make it a bit different then usual..i told him..'just surprise me, ur the maestro..i do that since the beginning..and until now..my mouth always falls on the floor when i take any cable of him out of the package i get delivered.

Damn frank..ur 'not sleeping sickness' is affecting me also..its already 5:49am here..but the wonderfull tunes in my ears keeps me awake until i pass out with my headphones on my head in my comfy chair..am in audio heaven now..just listened to meat loaf..'bat from hell'..WOW..just wow!!

Well guys..am off to musical bliss....see ya mates...have fun here! Damn..its 5:52am...in 3hours or so my family wakes up..oopsie...


----------



## sensui123

LOL hifimanrookie is always so poetic.  But yes, we are on the same page.  And yeah...try waiting almost a year for amps (Stratus and I'm still waiting for my GS-X)....seems to be the nature of the game when you get into this level of gear.  Frank is a master of his trade and I personally would wait 2 years for his work (he's impressed me that much).  After I saw his cables for the first time, I have never considered anyone else for my audio equipment. 
  
 P.S.  Kudos to Frank giving a direct response above regarding the issues....but man there's no need to put these comments on the appreciation thread just to "elicit" a response from Frank.  The drill is getting a bit tiring, Frank has always been forthright and never once caught with any misdoing other than being too busy to communicate because he's busy making the cables.  I know it'll keep happening but hopefully we'll hear more about impressions and his new cables instead.  Enjoy the music everyone!


----------



## hifimanrookie

sensui123 said:


> LOL hifimanrookie is always so poetic.  But yes, we are on the same page.  And yeah...try waiting almost a year for amps (Stratus and I'm still waiting for my GS-X)....seems to be the nature of the game when you get into this level of gear.  Frank is a master of his trade and I personally would wait 2 years for his work (he's impressed me that much).  After I saw his cables for the first time, I have never considered anyone else for my audio equipment.
> 
> P.S.  Kudos to Frank giving a direct response above regarding the issues....but man there's no need to put these comments on the appreciation thread just to "elicit" a response from Frank.  The drill is getting a bit tiring, Frank has always been forthright and never once caught with any misdoing other than being too busy to communicate because he's busy making the cables.  I know it'll keep happening but hopefully we'll hear more about impressions and his new cables instead.  Enjoy the music everyone!



I can be short 
Looksie: 'u took the words out of my mouth with this post' (am good huh?) 

Seriously guys...

There is another thread about those kind of 'misunderstandings' between some customers and frank...and all are solved the right way..as it should be.

.oops..wifey woke up..angry as hell..my open ended code-x'es playing loudly woke her up...BIG oopsie....as women waking up against their will are as dangerous as an angry pit bull...so if this is my last post, remember: i will be looking upon u my dear friends from up and above 
Sleep well my friends.. 

A bit oftopic: anyone have experience with this audio rack brand? It certainly looks special!

http://www.audiopoints.com/ComponentPlatformsDetail.php?SP-3-13


----------



## aLm0sT

sensui123 said:


> P.S.  Kudos to Frank giving a direct response above regarding the issues....but man there's no need to put these comments on the appreciation thread just to "elicit" a response from Frank.  The drill is getting a bit tiring, Frank has always been forthright and never once caught with any misdoing other than being too busy to communicate because he's busy making the cables.  I know it'll keep happening but hopefully we'll hear more about impressions and his new cables instead.  Enjoy the music everyone!


 

 My post was not meant to harm Frank's reputation or elicit a response from Frank, even though it might seem this way. I had bad experiences with boutique cable makers before and it seemed to be happening all over again. So this got me frustrated.  

 Anyway, I agree it might not have been the best approach for me to be posting this on this thread. I will try to resolve this problem with Frank via PM since he now finally replied.


----------



## bluewrx1025

hifimanrookie said:


> Damn frank..ur 'not sleeping sickness' is affecting me also..its already 5:49am here..but the wonderfull tunes in my ears keeps me awake until i pass out with my headphones on my head in my comfy chair..am in audio heaven now..just listened to meat loaf..'bat from hell'..WOW..just wow!!
> 
> Well guys..am off to musical bliss....see ya mates...have fun here! Damn..its 5:52am...in 3hours or so my family wakes up..oopsie...



Glad to see I'm not the only one that does this. I was up until almost 4am the other day just listening away. I couldn't turn the music off. And I had to get up for work that morning as well. Needless to say, no matter how tired I was, it was worth it


----------



## claud W

I ordered on February 17, 2014. Paypal verified payment that day. Reading this thread before ordering, I knew it would be 8 to 10 weeks before I can complain. That would be the end of this month.
 I'll bet Frank ships by then. By the way, its a somewhat simple unsheathed Silver Poison for my HD 600s.
 Claud Whitener
 Raleigh, NC


----------



## Mirininc

sensui123 said:


> LOL hifimanrookie is always so poetic.  But yes, we are on the same page.  And yeah...try waiting almost a year for amps (Stratus and I'm still waiting for my GS-X)....seems to be the nature of the game when you get into this level of gear.  Frank is a master of his trade and I personally would wait 2 years for his work (he's impressed me that much).  After I saw his cables for the first time, I have never considered anyone else for my audio equipment.
> 
> P.S.  Kudos to Frank giving a direct response above regarding the issues....but man there's no need to put these comments on the appreciation thread just to "elicit" a response from Frank.  The drill is getting a bit tiring, Frank has always been forthright and never once caught with any misdoing other than being too busy to communicate because he's busy making the cables.  I know it'll keep happening but hopefully we'll hear more about impressions and his new cables instead.  Enjoy the music everyone!


 
  
 I am fine with waiting. The issue is when that wait goes past it's time frame and you don't get an update . I don't mind waiting more if something came up or anything in that sort of manner just as long as it's conveyed. I have been waiting a 9 days now without a response to my emails. I think that warrants something in the public space. If I was told it would take a year to make the cable I would be fine with that. If that year came and went and I made an update request that was unanswered for 9 days I would still post something in the public space.
  
 This thread is something that Frank takes pride in. If you post something that doesn't have a positive message of course he is going to respond. I am not mad at Frank and I know that he is busy. I don't expect anything more than a, "It's not ready I need x weeks." Another time frame would be better than nothing which is what I am getting now.


----------



## Toxic Cables

In stock cable list, these cables are ready to go out on our next shipment,
  
 SW FitEar 3.5mm (suitable for both customs and universals)
  
 Virus FitEar 3.5mm (suitable for customs)
  
 Poison CIEM RSA
  
 Poison CIEM 3.5mm x 2
  
 SW CIEM 3.5mm
  
 Viper TF10 3.5mm (2 x clear 1 x blue)
  
 Viper CIEM 3.5mm (2 x clear 1 x black)
  
 Scorpion TF10 3.5mm
  
 Scorpion CIEM 3.5MM (2 x clear 1 x black)
  
 Will check headphone cables and post list when i get a chance.


----------



## Toxic Cables

mirininc said:


> I am fine with waiting. The issue is when that wait goes past it's time frame and you don't get an update . I don't mind waiting more if something came up or anything in that sort of manner just as long as it's conveyed. I have been waiting a 9 days now without a response to my emails. I think that warrants something in the public space. If I was told it would take a year to make the cable I would be fine with that. If that year came and went and I made an update request that was unanswered for 9 days I would still post something in the public space.
> 
> This thread is something that Frank takes pride in. If you post something that doesn't have a positive message of course he is going to respond. I am not mad at Frank and I know that he is busy. I don't expect anything more than a, "It's not ready I need x weeks." Another time frame would be better than nothing which is what I am getting now.


 
 Please PM me your email.


----------



## Lenni

I'm only joking. it's great to see how many people in this thread are appreciating better quality cables.


----------



## Lenni

imagine if this guy ordered a cable from Frank...
  


Spoiler: Warning: Very Strong language!


----------



## angelsblood

*Whiplash twau vs Toxic Cables gold sp vs Toxic Cables SW*
  

  
*Bonus battle: BlingBling'ness*:
  
 and the winner is... TOXIC CABLES GOLD SP
  

  

  

  
 As shown above, women just couldn't resist the blingness of the cable, and had to wear it like a jewellery after listening...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Sweet smile..would be perfect model for franks' higher end cables  she really likes the cables...love the look on her face and how u captured it..well done! Ur girlfriend by any chance?


----------



## SMBuscemi

I just got my HD800 Copper Venoms. Unbelievable sound. I could tell the difference immediately between the Copper Venoms and the Cardas I was using (because I knew Frank would take a while) right out of the package.
  
 Hopefully, Frank will have the cables ready for the JH Roxanne before the Christmas....
  
 I have the SWs for the JH16s and they are incredible.


----------



## hifimanrookie

smbuscemi said:


> I just got my HD800 Copper Venoms. Unbelievable sound. I could tell the difference immediately between the Copper Venoms and the Cardas I was using (because I knew Frank would take a while) right out of the package.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, Frank will have the cables ready for the JH Roxanne before the Christmas....
> ...



U got the copper venom rc-4? Cool!!! I am waiting for my venoms rc-4 for my Code-X also  am now using a 8wire BW (dual mono).. And it sounds absolutely stunning already ..almost perfect to my ears..honestly i cant imagine any other cable sounding better in my rig and better this.

so u can imagine that i cant wait to have it and see if and how much better my code-x and my new custommade 'PaG' amp will sound with the venom.

but trust me, the venom has some tough competition to compete with!!!, He better put on his magic gloves on or else his ass will be slapped big time 
Congrats on ur cable!


----------



## jrprana

smbuscemi said:


> I just got my HD800 Copper Venoms.




The Venoms are shipped already?
Time to start checking my mailbox 3 times a day


----------



## maguire

Just relax peoples....Crickey, Frank's a busy guy....He has so many orders. He is also human & needs some rest & family time also, as with all of us.
 If you are waiting....Please don't worry, he always replies to requests, just be patient. Think of that glorious end product that will come your way....


----------



## Solrighal

Calling Frank!

Here's a link to what I'm looking for...

http://schiit.com/products/pyst-cables

Schiit are in the USA whereas I am in the UK (well, Scotland). The shipping fees and possible import duties make those $20 cables ludicrously expensive. I know you're somewhere on this side of the pond so I'd rather give my money to you. Also, from what I've seen on here and what people say of your work I suspect you'd make a better cable.

Just let me know a price and likely turnaround and it's a done deal.

Scratch that - I've found the Schiit cable in the UK so I've just went ahead & ordered it. I've also found someone else who can build the OTG USB I was looking for. They're in Europe so not as good as here in the UK but better than having to pay import duty from the USA. Job done.


----------



## Chao

Hi Frank,

 It would be good if you give me the status of my order . Have been waiting for more than 2 months and a half and still counting.

 I sent you an email before but afraid it's been buried somewhere in the matrix. The order number is ORDER 764.

 Cheers.


----------



## IaHawkeye

Will there be a toxic cable coming out for the JH Roxanne's? Right now there is literally 0 after market cables available that I am aware of and looking for either toxic or whiplash twag, whatever comes first


----------



## hifimanrookie

A few posts up u will read a customer is waiting on a cable for his JH roxanne's..and he saying 'hoping to get it for christmas' is ofcourse in a joke kind if way 

So just PM frank and relax ..until frank replies


----------



## IaHawkeye

hifimanrookie said:


> A few posts up u will read a customer is waiting on a cable for his JH roxanne's..and he saying 'hoping to get it for christmas' is ofcourse in a joke kind if way
> 
> So just PM frank and relax ..until frank replies


Thank you, I should have taken the time to read, but this is quite a large thread.

When you say "pm frank" you mean on here, or his website? If on here, how do I go about finding him? Apologies, I'm fairly new to all this. 

Have my Roxanne's and just ordered the DX90, I think I'm almost to audio nirvana....


----------



## hifimanrookie

iahawkeye said:


> Thank you, I should have taken the time to read, but this is quite a large thread.
> 
> When you say "pm frank" you mean on here, or his website? If on here, how do I go about finding him? Apologies, I'm fairly new to all this.
> 
> Have my Roxanne's and just ordered the DX90, I think I'm almost to audio nirvana....



Yep here..pm 'toxic cables'. Click on their avatar and choose ' sent PM'

Frank is the owner of toxic cables.

Am sure he can do it for u.


----------



## Angelbelow

I'm a toxic cable supporter but I am okay with the posts regarding frustrated customers from the long wait. My patience actually stems from those posts..
  
 At this point you kind of just forget about your order and consider it a pleasant surprise when it comes. Enjoy the thread and the lovely pictures. I placed my order knowing this and I am happy to wait for the cables.


----------



## Kiats

The 2.5mm balanced gold plated Silver Poison has arrived! It is a real beauty! Same for my prize AKG K812 BW


----------



## Kiats




----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


>



Hey mate,

A bit oftopic..but..why didnt u get the code-x that was on sale? Seeing ur collection in headphones, i think it would be a nice addition to it. 

Btw..nice pics mate..congrats on ur buy..enjoy them!


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> A bit oftopic..but..why didnt u get the code-x that was on sale? Seeing ur collection in headphones, i think it would be a nice addition to it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hiya!
  
 I was pondering that but then got swept away with a couple of work trips in a few weeks and lost track of things. It's ok. We can't have it all. Now pondering whether to get a serious DAC for my desk top rig. I currently use the Benchmark DAC1.
  
 Thanks! I'm sure I will. 
  
 On another note, wonder if Frank could pull off a Venom copper for Fitear IEMs?


----------



## IaHawkeye

I pm'd frank yesterday and still haven't heard back  how often does he check head-fi?


----------



## Kiats

Frank goes through crazy busy periods. He should come around to your PM when he can catch a breath. He usually does when I PM him. Patience training for us.


----------



## IaHawkeye

kiats said:


> Frank goes through crazy busy periods. He should come around to your PM when he can catch a breath. He usually does when I PM him. Patience training for us. :tongue_smile:


I waited for the Roxanne's to finally arrive , I think that proves my patience!


----------



## Kiats

iahawkeye said:


> I waited for the Roxanne's to finally arrive , I think that proves my patience!


 
  
 Heheh! Indeed that is the case!


----------



## Kiats

The AKG-K812 happily sidling up to the BW.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Going through PM's now.
  
 A new addition to the Toxic family, at 2KG she is my biggest girl,


----------



## sensui123

Kiats congrats on the nice cable......and man copper venom for fitear.....that's a pretty heavy duty (literally a lot of weight) for IEM cable.....I'm sure it can be done but don't know if I'd want to be caught with it.  Lovin the Silver Widow Fitear cables as is for now heh.
  
 Frank......congrats on another snake......man those guys are so exotic looking.  We all have our $$ pits.


----------



## IaHawkeye

Please keep that thing away from any cord I may purchase, lol! 

Good looking snake though, congrats. How long is she?


----------



## hifimanrookie

iahawkeye said:


> Please keep that thing away from any cord I may purchase, lol!



Maybe thats his secret ingredient why his cables sound so good. he lets them being bitten by one of his babies and let their venom do its effect in the wires.


----------



## IaHawkeye

hifimanrookie said:


> Maybe thats his secret ingredient why his cables sound so good. he lets them being bitten by one of his babies and let their venom do its effect in the wires.


If that's the case, please buy a anaconda and let that thing tear into the cables!!

Bigger snake= better sound? Lol

(That's what she said!!)


----------



## chubbyroaster

kiats said:


> The AKG-K812 happily sidling up to the BW.




Please you must share the listening experience for this, I always curious what it will sound like if an AKG goes with the Toxic Cables.


----------



## hifimanrookie

I know from own experience that the BW 22AWG punches way above his price point with all the plusses of a good copper cable and without the negatives of a regular copper cable and for some headphones it could be the better choice over the SW. 

And also very important, its much more affordable


----------



## IaHawkeye

toxic cables said:


> Going through PM's now.
> 
> A new addition to the Toxic family, at 2KG she is my biggest girl,


I never got a PM back  this saddens me greatly

I feel so inadequate, I bet he's talking to all the other guys who messaged him =P


----------



## Kiats

iahawkeye said:


> I never got a PM back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Heheh! I think Frank is flat out because I haven't heard from him this week or last. Must be another crazy period. Nah... it's not you.


----------



## Kiats

chubbyroaster said:


> Please you must share the listening experience for this, I always curious what it will sound like if an AKG goes with the Toxic Cables.


 
  
 Hey Chubbyroaster!
  
 From initial impressions, it doesn't take away the organic bass of the 812 that silver or silver hybrid cables seem to do. And the sparkly sound of the BW enhances the treble. Most importantly, it seems to enrich the mids so that there is more texture and layering in the sound. Hope that helps.


----------



## sensui123

Frank is becoming a celebrity......probably needs to hire public relations pretty soon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Relax guys, the guy's seriously busy....he answers me (not that I'm any kind of benchmark mind you) like after 1-2 weeks (sometimes longer recently).   He is very busy trying to keep up with the growth of his business......no wonder it's booming the way it is with the quality of his cables vs price.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry, i dozed off, finishing off the rest now.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> I know from own experience that the BW 22AWG punches way above his price point with all the plusses of a good copper cable and without the negatives of a regular copper cable and for some headphones it could be the better choice over the SW.
> 
> And also very important, its much more affordable


 
  
 +1


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Hey Chubbyroaster!
> 
> From initial impressions, it doesn't take away the organic bass of the 812 that silver or silver hybrid cables seem to do. And the sparkly sound of the BW enhances the treble. Most importantly, it seems to enrich the mids so that there is more texture and layering in the sound. Hope that helps. :atsmile:



Funny..thats exactly what my dual mono 8wire 22AWG BW also does to my Code-X. It balances the sound perfectly out..

 i am really curious how much better the copper venom will be that frank is cooking up for me at this moment, as to my ears (in my rig with really higher end stuff) its as if the BW is made for my rig. 

BUT i have to admit i have a very special BW, Frank did some magic tricks on this cable, as music sounds like real music, cant say it otherwise! 





sensui123 said:


> Frank is becoming a celebrity......probably needs to hire public relations pretty soon.
> 
> Relax guys, the guy's seriously busy....he answers me (not that I'm any kind of benchmark mind you) like after 1-2 weeks (sometimes longer recently).   He is very busy trying to keep up with the growth of his business......no wonder it's booming the way it is with the quality of his cables vs price.




About public relations...he already has that mateys!!!! US, his loyal crazy ass LUCKY and HAPPY customers. And we all do it willingly... RIGHT GUYS? 

And about waiting for reply..oh well...we know the drill..and we all know the reasons why he is MIA for a week sometimes... His Develish long backlog to work through. 

I dont understand why people keep on mentioning that he has to wait...no pun intended ofcourse... I know it can be nerve wrecking paying for something or asking a question and then don't hear nothing for a week or so. ..but if u read the posts..even the eeny weeny negative ones..they all get solved or the cable gets delivered...i cant remember any case not being solved by frank..and that says a lot how he does his business..but we the regulars know that for a while now 

And for the newbies..no worries..we were all in ur shoes once..and we are still here..happier then ever with our cables in our 'high' or 'low' end systems.

And totally oftopic..as u guys can see, I FOUND OUT how to insert several quotes into one post..halleluah, at last!! Yep yep..sometimes i find out things


----------



## Kiats

sensui123 said:


> Kiats congrats on the nice cable......and man copper venom for fitear.....that's a pretty heavy duty (literally a lot of weight) for IEM cable.....I'm sure it can be done but don't know if I'd want to be caught with it.  Lovin the Silver Widow Fitear cables as is for now heh.
> 
> Frank......congrats on another snake......man those guys are so exotic looking.  We all have our $$ pits.


 
  
 Thanks, sensui123! Yeah, the Venom will be heavy stuff, literally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the things I would do in the pursuit of knowledge and, in this case, aural nirvana.


----------



## Kiats

Hifimanrookie,
  
 I have been pondering this for a while: do you think the dual mono 8wire 22AWG BW would do good things for my LCDs and balanced ready Beyer T1? Very tempted by the idea....


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Hifimanrookie,
> 
> I have been pondering this for a while: do you think the dual mono 8wire 22AWG BW would do good things for my LCDs and balanced ready Beyer T1? Very tempted by the idea.... :atsmile:



Well...as u maybe know i went from a 4wire single ended BW 22AWG to the cable i have now and my rig sounded different (on the he500 and the modded 337 which i had), more open and with better soundstage..and those LOWS..as if the sound was turbo charged in a good way.. But it was not hit and go..it was like a wave of lows...never to aggressive..in control...even better then the 4wire 22awg version.
The music sounded louder also...but best of all was the separation of the instruments and placement, the treble and midrange stayed sort of the same, only midrange got a bit more balanced with a bit more body to it... 
But the treble and midrange with the regular BW was already excellent also 
It was worth the investment..(i understand i am the only one with the beautiful real carbon Hifiman connectors) 

i think the dual cables configuration is the reason for these last improvements, u get less smearing of the signal between the channels and the 8wires helps to transfer the signal faster and better through the cable, all to my ears ofcourse...u just have to try it out urself


----------



## Kiats

Thanks, Hifimanrookie! I will make polite enquiries for the Hifimanrookie Special.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Thanks, Hifimanrookie! I will make polite enquiries for the Hifimanrookie Special.




Ur welcome kiats!
Lolz..'Hifimanrookie Special' (Frank? Maybe an idea? Hehehe). That sounds cool!!..i have to remember that.. 

well he did tell me i was his guinea pig with my BW as it was first one in this BW configuration he ever made, with so many wires and in 22AWG i understood (for a hifiman)
but u know what..i am a very happy guinea pig!!! i hope he will do the same with my venom he will be cooking for me...i already told him to let his fantasy loose and just go crazy on the cable and also gave him some ideas of my own to try out..and he said he will try if its possible hehehehe, just as i did with my BW and looksie how it turned out 

So now i am waiting what is coming to me, i only hope i wont get a real python in the post as my new cable :eek:

Just mention me (Paulo) in ur enquiry and he will know what cable u mean


----------



## atsq17

What is the best way to contact you Frank? I tried the website Contact Us and the gmail and didn't get a reply. This was over a month ago. 
  
 Should I post here? PM? Try email again? Cheers.


----------



## Toxic Cables

atsq17 said:


> What is the best way to contact you Frank? I tried the website Contact Us and the gmail and didn't get a reply. This was over a month ago.
> 
> Should I post here? PM? Try email again? Cheers.


 
 Going through PM's now, so please PM me and i will reply shortly.


----------



## delancyst

Frank has never failed to reply my PMs. 
Just keep patient and he will get around to it.


----------



## atsq17

I actually haven't tried PM haha. Just done.


----------



## firefox131

Was introduced to Frank's Toxic Cables by my audio pal after purchasing the LCD2. Prior to getting it, I had the opportunity to audition my pal's collection of Toxic cables. Decided on the BW after finding it to best suit my LCD2 and my preferred audio outcome. Crazily enough I went for Frank's 8 wires and since getting, will never look back. Personally these are very good quality cables and worth the wait and price paid. Thanks Frank!


----------



## Toxic Cables

7hrs just spend replying to all PM's, if you did not get a reply, please re send.
  
 Will try and go through some emails this evening. Off to get a little sleep


----------



## lin0003

Wow, how many PMs do you get lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





? That's over 200 for sure?


----------



## Kiats

firefox131 said:


> Was introduced to Frank's Toxic Cables by my audio pal after purchasing the LCD2. Prior to getting it, I had the opportunity to audition my pal's collection of Toxic cables. Decided on the BW after finding it to best suit my LCD2 and my preferred audio outcome. Crazily enough I went for Frank's 8 wires and since getting, will never look back. Personally these are very good quality cables and worth the wait and price paid. Thanks Frank!


 
  
 That's a beauty, isn't it?


----------



## firefox131

100% for sure.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Hey frank..u forgot to close ur last contest thread..as i just saw someone posting 'i am in' lolz

I think he believes the contest is still going on..


----------



## Textfeud

Stupid question but if it says availability 10 on the Toxic website does it mean it's in stock and can be shipped right away?


----------



## hifimanrookie

textfeud said:


> Stupid question but if it says availability 10 on the Toxic website does it mean it's in stock and can be shipped right away?



Nope..dude..this has been explained a couple of times here...its some kind of technical thingie so ur able to order or something and then u get a reply from frank stating how long it will take...if i am not mistaken ofcourse!

.just pm frank here (as u did in the past) that u want the balanced 16wire, 16AWG, dual mono, VENOM with the gold sleeving (as his new poison that the lucky basterd kiats has now) and the pure titanium plated connectors and he will give u an indication of the delivery date..i am guessing some day in 2020 

Oh well..dutch people smoke to much weed anyway and so forget things as they are in lala land to much..oops..i am dutch also hehehehe. 

Kidding buddy! U know me..always joking around... 

 Just pm him..and u will know if what u want is in stock or not, i believe he still had some cables left in stock from his last production and he posted the list here on this thread a few pages back if i am not mistaken

And dude..no question is stupid...


----------



## Textfeud

hifimanrookie said:


> Nope..dude..this has been explained a couple of times here...its some kind of technical thingie so ur able to order or something and then u get a reply from frank stating how long it will take...if i am not mistaken ofcourse!
> 
> .just pm frank here (as u did in the past) that u want the balanced 16wire, 16AWG, dual mono, VENOM with the gold sleeving (as his new poison that the lucky basterd kiats has now) and the pure titanium plated connectors and he will give u an indication of the delivery date..i am guessing some day in 2020
> 
> ...


 
 Haha, I figured it should be some mistake. Ah well, not in a hurry. Will be for a headphone that has yet to be released anyway  I PM'ed Frank earlier today because I needed some help figuring out if I should get the Silver Poison or the Black Widow.


----------



## hifimanrookie

textfeud said:


> Haha, I figured it should be some mistake. Ah well, not in a hurry. Will be for a headphone that has yet to be released anyway  I PM'ed Frank earlier today because I needed some help figuring out if I should get the Silver Poison or the Black Widow.



U know my preference between those two cables if u want full, moving and emotional sound.


----------



## Textfeud

hifimanrookie said:


> U know my preference between those two cables if u want full, moving and emotional sound.


 
 Yes, but it all depends on the headphone I'm guessing. People like both but Silver Poison seem to be the more popular choice. Your opinion is the only reason I'm considering the Black Widow.


----------



## hifimanrookie

textfeud said:


> Yes, but it all depends on the headphone I'm guessing. People like both but Silver Poison seem to be the more popular choice. Your opinion is the only reason I'm considering the Black Widow.




Yes it is..

My general rule is this: 
With a brighter phone..get a BW (AKG, he400/500/he6, th900, hd800 and lcd3? Etc)
With a darker phone..get a SW. (Lcd 2.2, hd650 and lcd3?)

Also.l.with a warmer sounding Tube amp a SW could be better and with a more analytic SS amp the BW could be better on the other hand..but as always..its all personal!

So my 'BW peeps' here on this thread..pls jump in why the BW is so good, as we have a half-believer here, who still thinks silver is better then copper, but dont wanna admit it 

And somehow the BW didnt get the love it deserves until now..people think that a more expensive silver cable is always better the more affordable BW..but am glad that slowly people are seeing how good the BW really is...


----------



## Textfeud

hifimanrookie said:


> Yes it is..
> 
> My general rule is this:
> With a brighter phone..get a BW (AKG, he400/500/he6, th900, hd800 and lcd3? Etc)
> ...


 
 Ok ok I'll get the Black Widow. 
  
 However Silver Poison isn't the Silver Widow. So now I'm confused


----------



## hifimanrookie

textfeud said:


> Ok ok I'll get the Black Widow.
> 
> However Silver Poison isn't the Silver Widow. So now I'm confused




Lolz...i dont know how ur new phone will sound like or ur amp/dac..but i had my BW on the 337 and now on my new opamp based 'PaG' and on both it sounds stunning. (On the he500 and the code-x)

BTW: The silver poison is the little sis of the silver widow...u can find the technical difference out urself on headfi


----------



## longbowbbs

http://www.head-fi.org/t/641166/toxic-cables-silver-widow-headphone-cable-review
  
 This will help.....


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/641166/toxic-cables-silver-widow-headphone-cable-review
> 
> This will help.....



Thanks my friend! This is most welcome. 

 U have been MIA here a while! Bought anything new to keep u busy?


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.head-fi.org/t/641166/toxic-cables-silver-widow-headphone-cable-review
> ...


 
 I just got the Femto clock upgrade for my Wyred 4 Sound DAC2 DSDse.....Sweet! Otherwise things are super busy so I have been unable to play on Head-Fi like I normally would.


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I just got the Femto clock upgrade for my Wyred 4 Sound DAC2 DSDse.....Sweet! Otherwise things are super busy so I have been unable to play on Head-Fi like I normally would.



Sounds cool...u still have the huge Wyred 4 sound dac and upgraded it now?.so ur going to scout for dsd stuff now? I wanted to do that also for my amp, but gilbert told me to wait a bit, as its still not certain if it will be the next big thing in high quality sound, so in his opinion its not yet worth the money, but if i wanted he could upgrade my amp without problem..so i wait a while..i can always let it being retrofitted later anyway 

.good that things are busy on ur side..as long its manageable its good


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I just got the Femto clock upgrade for my Wyred 4 Sound DAC2 DSDse.....Sweet! Otherwise things are super busy so I have been unable to play on Head-Fi like I normally would.
> ...


 
 I do like most of the DSD files I have and they compare favorably to the SACD's in the collection. The Femto clock's low jitter benefits are a plus to anything being played via USB. I am enjoying some Mark Knopfler in 26/96 atm and it is a sweet sound. Especially since I am listening on my HD800's with my Silver Widow cables...


----------



## SludgeSwan

Does anyone know if it is possible to get one of Frank's cables for the Sennheiser Momentum? If so, do you think this would make any audible difference?


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Yes it is..
> 
> My general rule is this:
> With a brighter phone..get a BW (AKG, he400/500/he6, th900, hd800 and lcd3? Etc)
> ...




Apologies Paulo: been tied up all day. Yes, I agree: the BW is quite literally the dark horse amongst Frank's cables. It is organic and musical. With a nice sparkle in the trebles. In fact, I depart from Paulo in that I use the BW with "darker"'cans like HE-500 and the LCDs as well.


----------



## Kiats

longbowbbs said:


> I just got the Femto clock upgrade for my Wyred 4 Sound DAC2 DSDse.....Sweet! Otherwise things are super busy so I have been unable to play on Head-Fi like I normally would.




Ooh! DAC upgrade! I'm pondering a DAC upgrade from my trusty Benchmark DAC1 as well....


----------



## longbowbbs

kiats said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I just got the Femto clock upgrade for my Wyred 4 Sound DAC2 DSDse.....Sweet! Otherwise things are super busy so I have been unable to play on Head-Fi like I normally would.
> ...


 
 Lot's of great choices. I am completely satisfied with my Wyred 4 Sound DAC2 DSDse.....


----------



## Kiats

longbowbbs said:


> Lot's of great choices. I am completely satisfied with my Wyred 4 Sound DAC2 DSDse.....




I'm glad to hear that. I may be tempted to go for broke and get a end of game DAC: the Bricasti M1...


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Apologies Paulo: been tied up all day. Yes, I agree: the BW is quite literally the dark horse amongst Frank's cables. It is organic and musical. With a nice sparkle in the trebles. In fact, I depart from Paulo in that I use the BW with "darker"'cans like HE-500 and the LCDs as well.



Aplogies kiats,

I used my BW' on my he500 with perfect effect  was a very good pair!!! But i dont believe the he500 to be dark..not even with the 337 i had 
But on my code-x... Wonderful! 

Am even wondering if the venom can improve this all in my rig over my custom BW i have now.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sludgeswan said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to get one of Frank's cables for the Sennheiser Momentum? If so, do you think this would make any audible difference?



Yes it does make a difference (depends on the cable how much) ..and yes he did make a cable already for that phone if i am not mistaken..pm frank and u will know


----------



## chubbyroaster

sludgeswan said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to get one of Frank's cables for the Sennheiser Momentum? If so, do you think this would make any audible difference?


 
 I have the Silver Poison cable for Momentum on ear, it really helps to open the sound stage and gives you more details yet still very musical. I even doubt Frank using Sennheiser phones as sound reference to create Silver Poison. I am not very sure if SP is good to go with HD800 or HD700, but for HD650/600 or Momentum series I will stick to Silver Poison, but it's just me.


----------



## lin0003

Frank, you know that I am a big supporter of cables but can you please explain to me what's the point of a one sided aftermarket cable? I mean if you don't rewire the headphone as well, then wouldn't the sound be degraded as it travels through the cables that go from the female 3.5mm to the drivers?


----------



## Toxic Cables

lin0003 said:


> Frank, you know that I am a big supporter of cables but can you please explain to me what's the point of a one sided aftermarket cable? I mean if you don't rewire the headphone as well, then wouldn't the sound be degraded as it travels through the cables that go from the female 3.5mm to the drivers?


 
  
 Ideally we would love to rewire everything, this would not only be the wire to the drivers, but the amp, the power cable, rewire your whole house with silver, then all the way to the power station, but we don't live in an ideal world, so we have to make do with what we can change, and if we notice an improvement doing so, then that's great and many including yourself can hear a good improvement by changing just the cable.
  
 If you want to change the wires to your drivers, send the headphones in, i would be more then happy to take your money to do it for you  can even rewire your whole amp for you if you like.
  
 I think this discussion would be best suited to another thread.


----------



## jrprana

Excuse me people. Frank is currently making my cable.
So, can you please leave him alone and let him finish the cable? You can disturb him after my cable is shipped. 
J/K


----------



## Toxic Cables

jrprana said:


> Excuse me people. Frank is currently making my cable.
> So, can you please leave him alone and let him finish the cable? You can disturb him after my cable is shipped.
> J/K


----------



## atsq17

Hey Frank, check PMs!    I am trying to make an order. Cheers.


----------



## Toxic Cables

The new translucent black Black Widow now in stock.
  
 I need to make one for pictures, so rather then making any random cable, the first person to place an order for the new BW will get this picture cable and i will make it with termination you want. Someone with an existing order can also go for this, so will be the first person to PM me.
  
 I have quickly also put together a Westone terminated cable, i have not put the jack on it yet, so anyone interested in a trans black westone cable, let me know the termination you want and it can ship next week.
  
 The translucent black BW is available in the same AWG as my clear one, 22AWG for headphones and 26AWG for IEM's and headphones.
  
 For those who have orders for clear, if you would like to change your order to black, i am more then happy to do this for you. Just send me a PM with header "BW BLACK" and include your order details and date in the PM.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quick pic of the unterminated IEM cable,


----------



## IaHawkeye

T





toxic cables said:


> Quick pic of the unterminated IEM cable,


that looks great frank!


----------



## sensui123

sexy as always.......It's great you have so much variety in your line up now......I'm working on some new headphones Frank.....and you know what that means......will PM when I'm ready.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Quick pic of the unterminated IEM cable,




Very nice indeed! Look forward to mine in due course.


----------



## atsq17

Wow, that color is pretty!  
  
 I'll have two thanks!   
  
 PMed. 
  
  
  
 Quote:


toxic cables said:


> Quick pic of the unterminated IEM cable,


----------



## som4ew

I received Toxic Silver Widow for Fitear, after waiting for 5 months  and a couple weeks for getting the cable done right, it is worth every minute of waiting. Workmanship is first class and look gorgeous with first class service and good communication on the last couple weeks.
 This is my second SW Cable and third Toxic Cable, the first one is for UE 11 Pro.
 The SW-UE 11 Pro transformed  UE 11 pro in to a new iem. For SW-Fitear 335, I wish SW-Fitear could improve upon 335 SWD with Fitear 000 cable or at least comparable to 000 which quite awkward to use on a packed commuting.
 As good as 000 cable is, SW has gone beyond 000 in every departments. Height, mid, mid bass, low bass, especially in low bass and height come with qualities, quantities, layer of details and micro details that has never been heard, brought the forward mid of 335 to a proper location in sound stage, and still got a grip of 335 character. Ten nights and days of burning the cable are joyful sleepless nights of listening to Ron Carter’s, Phil Lesh’s, Berry Okley’s deep bass, Tony Williams’, Ginger Baker’s bass drums and Bernstein’s DG Mahler Symphony No.2 1st movement basses from New York Philharmonic bass section.


----------



## kerrys30

som4ew said:


> I received Toxic Silver Widow for Fitear, after waiting for 5 months  and a couple weeks for getting the cable done right, it is worth every minute of waiting. Workmanship is first class and look gorgeous with first class service and good communication on the last couple weeks.
> 
> This is my second SW Cable and third Toxic Cable, the first one is for UE 11 Pro.
> 
> ...




Nice. I was thinking about a change from 000 at some point for my 335 and wondered which toxic would be good........might have to make the jump some day.


----------



## kh600rr

Hey guys, anyone have any recommendations for a Balanced cable, for a set of Noble K-10s? running a AK-240& cypher labs duet sometimes with AK-240. Listen to all types of music. Thanks in advance.


----------



## angelsblood

kh600rr said:


> Hey guys, anyone have any recommendations for a Balanced cable, for a set of Noble K-10s? running a AK-240& cypher labs duet sometimes with AK-240. Listen to all types of music. Thanks in advance.


 
  
 I'd suggest Silver Widow. Hands down the best cable imo.
  
 If you want a more romantic sound, i.e warm and lovely, the copper offerings will give you just that! Black widow comes in mind. Or even can try the new gold plated silver poison!


----------



## kh600rr

angelsblood said:


> I'd suggest Silver Widow. Hands down the best cable imo.
> 
> If you want a more romantic sound, i.e warm and lovely, the copper offerings will give you just that! Black widow comes in mind. Or even can try the new gold plated silver poison!



Sweet thanks ..


----------



## hifimanrookie

kh600rr said:


> Sweet thanks ..



Not entirey true! The BW is only copper cable that does not sound warm and lovely like ur regular copper cable..it almost has the same amount of details and treble of the SW (and again..the SW doesnt sound like ur regular silver cable also..less bright).. If u want for powerful sound..but not neglecting details or treble with the sweetest midrange u will find..go for BW if u wanna go for the road of ultimatum in details..get the SW


----------



## angelsblood

hifimanrookie said:


> Not entirey true! The BW is only copper cable that does not sound warm and lovely like ur regular copper cable..it almost has the same amount of details and treble of the SW (and again..the SW doesnt sound like ur regular silver cable also..less bright).. If u want for powerful sound..but not neglecting details or treble with the sweetest midrange u will find..go for BW if u wanna go for the road of ultimatum in details..get the SW


 
  
 Hehe i guess you're more familiar with the BW since you are the proud owner of the 8 wire special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 btw, sorry i missed your post few days ago was on holiday with the lads. thanks for the compliment about the girl ; )
  
 i'm pm'ing frank about an venom cable for iem, he said he's making a venom for another person too, is it you?


----------



## hifimanrookie

angelsblood said:


> Hehe i guess you're more familiar with the BW since you are the proud owner of the 8 wire special
> 
> btw, sorry i missed your post few days ago was on holiday with the lads. thanks for the compliment about the girl ; )
> 
> i'm pm'ing frank about an venom cable for iem, he said he's making a venom for another person too, is it you?



Yep..could be my cable..he said he was going to start on it..but then again.. dont have a clue what he will do with it..he said it will be again special..like my BW..if POSSIBLE ofcourse, he said, as i had some nice NEW ideas to implement on my venom, but he doesnt know if if its technically possible, so he said i will be his guinea pig, as i was on the special BW i have now. 

But i dont mind..as if he will sound even better then this cable..well..lets say..it would be an almost imposible task..as this cable comes close to perfection soundwise in my rig! So that new venom better be stellar!!!!! 

o well..we have to see then..but its also possible its not my cable he is working on..as my cable probably need even mmore time to make then the regular venom, so it could be he is working on a regular venom for another customer..dont know..with him its always a surprise what comes next  i told him i dont give shiit about flashy looks...for me black nylon as i have now on my cable is best..its classy and very strong! No need for gold or any other flashy stuff on my cables...black on black with some juicy carbon/silver connectors is my best choice. 

But he knows i dont mind waiting..as i know for the ones who are willing to wait goes the good stuff


----------



## nles

Wanted to do a balanced cable for my fitear 335 to ak240. Frank told me there's silver poison and silver widow, he has ready silver poison but silver widow is the better cable right?


----------



## chubbyroaster

Anyone can update me if venom is silver or copper or both available? Thanks.


----------



## hifimanrookie

chubbyroaster said:


> Anyone can update me if venom is silver or copper or both available? Thanks.



U have two models:

- The Copper venom rc-4 (copper 4wire), he probably makes a 8wire version also, but that only fits if the headphone has mini xlr connectors (like audeze has). Hifiman doesnt..and as my code-x is based on a he5, i get a rc-4 or something 
- The regular venom (silver 8wire), 

Both with 18awg retangular wire.


----------



## chubbyroaster

hifimanrookie said:


> U have two models:
> 
> - The Copper venom rc-4 (copper 4wire), he probably makes a 8wire version also, but that only fits if the headphone has mini xlr connectors (like audeze has). Hifiman doesnt..and as my code-x is based on a he5, i get a rc-4 or something
> - The regular venom (silver 8wire),
> ...




I am curious of what that "SOMETHING" is


----------



## maguire

toxic cables said:


> Quick pic of the unterminated IEM cable,


 
 Loving it Frank......The Black Widow is now "BACK IN BLACK"   Lookout........


----------



## kh600rr

Hey, am I better off emailing or PM these guys about some balanced cables, for my K-10's? Sent a email yesterday .


----------



## hifimanrookie

kh600rr said:


> Hey, am I better off emailing or PM these guys about some balanced cables, for my K-10's? Sent a email yesterday .



Yep


----------



## hifimanrookie

chubbyroaster said:


> I am curious of what that "SOMETHING" is



Me too


----------



## Praguepolo

Frank,
  
 Please see my PM and send the proper information. Thank you.


----------



## Toxic Cables

praguepolo said:


> Frank,
> 
> Please see my PM and send the proper information. Thank you.


 
 Will PM correct one now, seems i sent the last one again by mistake.  Says delivery was attemted yesterday.
  
 Will go through rest of the PM's this evening.


----------



## kh600rr

toxic cables said:


> Will PM correct one now, seems i sent the last one again by mistake.  Says delivery was attemted yesterday.
> 
> Will go through rest of the PM's this evening.



I've sent email & PM please don't miss mine.


----------



## smaragd

Hi Frank, me too I sent you an order via PM a couple days ago... Pls check.


----------



## firefox131

Just auditioned my togo334 with the virus.  Awesome.


----------



## maguire

I think the Virus has passed under the radar a bit so to speak....Not much talked about, but quite a gem, the only true Hybrid.....
  
 Would love to hear what people are using them with & what they think.
  
 I still use mine with the Miracle.


----------



## Kiats

maguire said:


> I think the Virus has passed under the radar a bit so to speak....Not much talked about, but quite a gem, the only true Hybrid.....
> 
> Would love to hear what people are using them with & what they think.
> 
> I still use mine with the Miracle.




Totally agree! I use my Virus with my Fitear Customs (435, 333 and MH&TG 334). I also use a Virus with my LCD 2 and 3, as well as my HD800 and HE-500 and HE-6, 

Awesome cable: beautiful compromise between the musicality of the BW and the transparency of the SW. I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## maguire

kiats said:


> Totally agree! I use my Virus with my Fitear Customs (435, 333 and MH&TG 334). I also use a Virus with my LCD 2 and 3, as well as my HD800 and HE-500 and HE-6,
> 
> Awesome cable: beautiful compromise between the musicality of the BW and the transparency of the SW. I get the best of both worlds.


 
 Great to hear Kiats.....Wait....You have 5 Virus cables? or one with adapters for different connections?
 I never heard the BW, but have the SW & SP, interesting remark about its sig " Beautiful compromise between the Musicality of the BW & Transparency of SW. I get the best of both worlds".
 Maybe thats the reason I like it with my Miracle...


----------



## Kiats

maguire said:


> Great to hear Kiats.....Wait....You have 5 Virus cables? or one with adapters for different connections?
> I never heard the BW, but have the SW & SP, interesting remark about its sig " Beautiful compromise between the Musicality of the BW & Transparency of SW. I get the best of both worlds".
> Maybe thats the reason I like it with my Miracle...




Let's just say that I have a few Virus cables and a couple of adapters. I'm having a virus with balanced 2.5mm plugs to use with my AK240.  and also pondering a balanced BW or Virus. Especially a Hifimanrookie Special.


----------



## angelsblood

ok i think the comparison is long due! Cables was very well burnt in (over 200 hours). I own the whiplash twau and gold silver poison, and Frank was very kind loaning the silver widow. I have silver widow for LCD 2, I know it is very good, but haven't tried it on an iem. I must say, it was harder than i thought, having to take the iem off, change the cable and repeat, the lag time means differences are very hard to notice/remember. Many tries must be made. I was worried i'll crack the acrylic at one point since i was swapping like crazy! Anyway, music is a passion and emotional for me, so I'll try my best to put into words.
  
  
  
 Here is a brief thought about the whiplash twau, silver widow and gold plated silver poison:
  
 WOW. Cables really make a difference, no doubt about it. Compared with stock cable, all three of them is a very noticeable improvement. Much more extended in all spectrum. The whiplash twau is very nice indeed, but it is quite 2D, not as wide compared with the toxic offerings. But all three sounds very clean, like a clean window, you see so clear. The gold plated silver poison is ROMANTIC sounding, warm and lush, deep tight bass, good detail, my type of sound! The gold cable from toxic sounds different from whiplash, and i much prefer the toxic sound (warmer, smoother, deeper bass), the gold is clearly much more in toxic cables. But let's talk about silver widow. MAN, silver widow is awesome, too awesome... very very clean, sick SICK detail, like ocean made of pure optical fiber glass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can see everything, 3D, very well extended, hail to the litz cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But for now, the gold plate silver poison is my cable, it is beautiful to hold, to look and to listen, it is my romance, a man's romance


----------



## zachchen1996

angelsblood said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  Very interesting, do you mind elaborating in greater detail on what the toxic does better than the twau and vice versa? Thanks


----------



## angelsblood

zachchen1996 said:


> Very interesting, do you mind elaborating in greater detail on what the toxic does better than the twau and vice versa? Thanks


 
  
 good question. But it's so hard, they're both great cables, difference are subtle. There is one song on my notes, Walking in the Air by Sephira, where there is one hit of drum in the background (48s-50s), then rumbles then slowly fades into the distance, the toxic gave me deeper and tighter bass, and the sense of distance is clearer to me, it's awesome! And smoothness, the romance in the music... maybe i'm blinded by the gold >_<
  
 btw, i was going to post the youtube vid of the song, but then i notice how really badly compressed youtube music is! Or my computer speakers? I can hardly hear the drum i mentioned, the timbre seemed to cover all of it...


----------



## Toxic Cables

8 wire Copper Venom for HD800
  

  
 Yes, i got another snake


----------



## jrprana

Awaiting comment from hifimanrookie in 3...2...1...


----------



## kh600rr

jrprana said:


> Awaiting comment from hifimanrookie in 3...2...1...



That's kind of funny, I've only posted here a few times, and the one guy, who's everywhere, when I'm here, hifimanrookie.


----------



## citraian

toxic cables said:


> 8 wire Copper Venom for HD800
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:eek: This looks great! How much for one like this?


----------



## hifimanrookie

jrprana said:


> Awaiting comment from hifimanrookie in 3...2...1...



U forgot zero.. 

But Seriously..thats not my cable  it looks sweet though!
I have a hifiman based code-x.

Sweett looking new python u have frank..better not be the burglar trying to get into ur home... 
may i ask how many babies u have extra to take care of except for ur son ofcourse 

Am waiting for news on my cable


----------



## jrprana

hifimanrookie said:


> But Seriously..thats not my cable  it looks sweet though!




We know whatever Frank is cooking for you will be awesome. That much is guaranteed.


----------



## hifimanrookie

jrprana said:


> We know whatever Frank is cooking for you will be awesome. That much is guaranteed.



We will see 
He didnt say anything about it yet


----------



## Angelbelow

Beautiful cables!


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> We will see
> He didnt say anything about it yet




Fingers crossed, Paulo


----------



## Toxic Cables

New Carbon Fibre 2.5mm 4 pole plug now available for the AK240 cables,


----------



## firefox131

Nice item Frank.


----------



## kh600rr

toxic cables said:


> New Carbon Fibre 2.5mm 4 pole plug now available for the AK240,



So that's 3.5-to 2.5?


----------



## longbowbbs

kh600rr said:


> toxic cables said:
> 
> 
> > New Carbon Fibre 2.5mm 4 pole plug now available for the AK240,
> ...


 
 Stereo to Balanced. The AK240 has a balanced out using the 2.5 plug size. This allows a typical stereo 3.5 to plug into that balanced output.


----------



## kh600rr

longbowbbs said:


> Stereo to Balanced. The AK240 has a balanced out using the 2.5 plug size. This allows a typical stereo 3.5 to plug into that balanced output.



Yeah, I've got the AK-240, love the balanced out.


----------



## longbowbbs

kh600rr said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Stereo to Balanced. The AK240 has a balanced out using the 2.5 plug size. This allows a typical stereo 3.5 to plug into that balanced output.
> ...


 
 What are you using for headphones with it?


----------



## kh600rr

longbowbbs said:


> What are you using for headphones with it?



HD-800, I've got a mini 4 pin, that I can switch between, 2.5-1/4. I love the switchcraft mini 4 pin. I've got a pair of Noble Audio K-10's being made, and will be on the hunt, for a balanced cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

No, that's the plug for the cable.not an adapter.


----------



## longbowbbs

toxic cables said:


> No, that's the plug for the cable.not an adapter.


 
 Are you planning on making an adapter?


----------



## Toxic Cables

longbowbbs said:


> Are you planning on making an adapter?


 
 Unfortunately i don't offer adapters to go from the balanced output of the AK240 to single ended.
  
 I can make adapters for AK240 cable to work with any other terminations.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Fingers crossed, Paulo


yep..my fingers are so crossed i dont think i can uncross them 
But i have faith in frank.. No matter what he has planned he will blow me away..and maybe the ones on the dutch meet (that i will be attending soon) also 

i sometimes daydream about how this Venom, my PaG and my Code-x will sound together 

So in short: its a 'Code-x' powered by 'PaG', fused together by pure 'Venom' 

Lolz..so many code words, it almost sounds like a script of a James Bond movie


----------



## pinoyfever

I got the Venom 18 AWG pure OCC silver cables for Audeze headphones from a fellow head-fier. Truly amazing set of cables!


----------



## awry

longbowbbs said:


> Stereo to Balanced. The AK240 has a balanced out using the 2.5 plug size. This allows a typical stereo 3.5 to plug into that balanced output.


 
 You cannot do SE to Balanced. It will not work and, if I'm not work, might short your amp. Only the other way round.


----------



## longbowbbs

awry said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Stereo to Balanced. The AK240 has a balanced out using the 2.5 plug size. This allows a typical stereo 3.5 to plug into that balanced output.
> ...


 
 Yep...I noticed that Currawong built his own cable for that. He showed it in his Youtube review of the AK240.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKi-YsmtGwk


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> New Carbon Fibre 2.5mm 4 pole plug now available for the AK240 cables,




Ooh! Frank, will mine be made with this? Very very nice!


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> Ooh! Frank, will mine be made with this? Very very nice!


 
 Absolutely, if that's what you would like.
  
 I am still in two minds about getting the AK240, i got myself a DX100 nearly a year ago and to date have never used it, same with the 602.
  
 It looks awesome, but can't bring myself to buy something that i will likely never use.
  
 Oh, bought myself another snake, waiting to take delivery. This is a baby pic, it's much bigger now,


----------



## Toxic Cables

citraian said:


> This looks great! How much for one like this?


 
 Copper Venom RC-8 would be £550.
  
 It's really time consuming to make and had the sleeve specifically custom made to fit this wire.


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> U forgot zero..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Not many, only at 23 now, 24 including the son and 24.5 with the wife


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> We will see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I will try to make you an 8 wire as you had originally wanted, if i manage to, i will let you know the difference in cost, should be ablut £1,200 more


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I will try to make you an 8 wire as you had originally wanted, if i manage to, i will let you know the difference in cost, should be ablut £1,200 more



:eek: ru trying to bankrupt this poor dutch dude? 
Be careful..or else i will sent u a hedgehog (dear friend of mine..lolz) through the post..and let him have a looksie at ur 23 babies :veryevil:
Dont worry..the 1,5 babies u mentioned last will be left alone...i promise 
Seriously....if u do manage to do that for my hifiman..then u will do something supposedly impossible..as no one..and i mean NO ONE has managed that before for a hifiman headphone because of those little shiiit connectors (ru making new connectors?)...EVER!
But i have big faith in u...OMG..only knowing i again will have a 'frank's special' (or was it a 'Hifimanrookie Special' lolz?) no one has, makes me proud to be ur loyal customer..and remembers me why i went into the toxic boat two years ago.
.i will stun (soundwise/lookswise/qualitywise) everyone with that cable on my rig!!! And in a few months a new meet will take place..u can bet ur butt on it i will attend 

But as u said..try it out..i love to be ur guinea pig cablewise ( my other cable came out perfectly, it already has a nickname..lolz)..u know that...and i know that if u cant do it..NO ONE can  so even if it will be a RC-4... I will be more then happy also


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Absolutely, if that's what you would like.
> 
> I am still in two minds about getting the AK240, i got myself a DX100 nearly a year ago and to date have never used it, same with the 602.
> 
> ...




Yes please. I think it will look very good with the new True BW. 

Hmmm.. Frank, I have a few excellent DAPs and I can say that the AK240 does get fair amount of time with me. Besides, it sounds so sweet with the BW!


----------



## nles

kiats said:


> Ooh! Frank, will mine be made with this? Very very nice!




What cable you ordered? I plan to order a widow for my 335.


----------



## radiojam

toxic cables said:


> kiats said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh! Frank, will mine be made with this? Very very nice!
> ...


 
  
 That is the most amazing snake I've ever seen and I don't even like snakes.  That doesn't even look real!


----------



## jrprana

radiojam said:


> That is the most amazing snake I've ever seen and I don't even like snakes.  That doesn't even look real!




+1
I think it can be the mascot for Frank's Virus cable (hybrid, 2 colours)


----------



## Toxic Cables

radiojam said:


> That is the most amazing snake I've ever seen and I don't even like snakes.  That doesn't even look real!


 
 Yes, those are nice, i am hoping to breed one of my other snakes to her and create one of these,
  

  
 Hoping to get this also, fingers crossed, http://reptilering.com/Listing/Details/267312/Pastel-Highway-Ball-Python-female-2014


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Yes, those are nice, i am hoping to breed one of my other snakes to her and create one of these,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, those snakes cant be real!!! How is that possible?..those colors! That blue'ish color..does he glow in the dark?..wow! 
Looks expensive also..am not into snakes..but i know what u paid for a more regular kind..so this must blow a huge hole in ur wallet 
And all those mice u have to buy for food for all those 23 babies and soon 24... Well..as long they give u inspiration to make the most wonderful cables in the world i dont mind..hell..even if u would buy a 20 feet long 'Reticulated Python' i wouldnt mind..


----------



## lin0003

Wow, it looks amazing! 
  
 Looks like you are the highest bidder


----------



## Mirininc

I have had about ~20 hours of listening time on my new cable. I got the http://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_61&product_id=99 variant and it looks great. The cable itself feels nice and the build quality looks top notch as well. The best part about the cable is that it's much smaller then the stock and it's default 3.5mm. As for the sound I don't notice any difference from the stock Audeze cable. I didn't think I would though, I don't get the whole placebo effect. Overall, I am glad that I waited the time for the cable, the aesthetics and lack of adapter use warranted the cost for me.


----------



## inter voice

mirininc said:


> I have had about ~20 hours of listening time on my new cable. I got the http://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_61&product_id=99 variant and it looks great. The cable itself feels nice and the build quality looks top notch as well. The best part about the cable is that it's much smaller then the stock and it's default 3.5mm. As for the sound I don't notice any difference from the stock Audeze cable. I didn't think I would though, I don't get the whole placebo effect. Overall, I am glad that I waited the time for the cable, the aesthetics and lack of adapter use warranted the cost for me.


 
 May I ask what is the source and headphone amplifier used?


----------



## Kiats

nles said:


> What cable you ordered? I plan to order a widow for my 335.


 
  
 This pertains to the Black Widow with 2.5mm balanced plug for use with the AK240. I already have BW, SW and Virus with normal 3.5 plug and Fitear connectors.


----------



## Shini44

Hi Frank , check the mail plz, been asking you about the address so i send my Silver Widow to be changed to XLR male 4 pins  

 can't send till i know the address :<


----------



## Mirininc

inter voice said:


> May I ask what is the source and headphone amplifier used?


 
 I listen from my computer and the files are 99% 320 lossy 1% flac. I've done double blind tests on foobar on songs that I have listened to over 200 times and I can't tell a difference. As for my amp, I am using the O2. The O2 might not be suitable for the LCD2 if you play at really loud levels but I rarely if ever go past 10 o'clock.


----------



## inter voice

mirininc said:


> I listen from my computer and the files are 99% 320 lossy 1% flac. I've done double blind tests on foobar on songs that I have listened to over 200 times and I can't tell a difference. As for my amp, I am using the O2. The O2 might not be suitable for the LCD2 if you play at really loud levels but I rarely if ever go past 10 o'clock.


 
 The effect of cable is not of day and night difference and it depends on how good are your gears.  I can certainly hear sonic differences using different Toxics such as BW, SW, Scorpion and I can confirm they are all much better than the stock cable. If you cannot hear any differences in SQ I can only say the problem is not with the cable but most probably with your gears.


----------



## hifimanrookie

inter voice said:


> The effect of cable is not of day and night difference and it depends on how good are your gears.  I can certainly hear sonic differences using different Toxics such as BW, SW, Scorpion and I can confirm they are all much better than the stock cable. If you cannot hear any differences in SQ I can only say the problem is not with the cable but most probably with your gears.


i agree..the higher u go up in quality of ur components and especially very good quality lossless media, u will for sure will hear differences..

and i agree..its better to be heard on better components..funny is that people with lower end stuff ALL say that cables wont make a difference..and i dont understand also why someone buys a 1200usd headphone and then drive it with a 200usd lower end amp/dac..no pun intended..but i just dont get it  its like owning a porsche Gt3 RS and then taking it onto the racing tracks with 100usd worth of budget tires on it..but thats how i feel about it..a expensive headphone needs a good quality amp/dac

..but i once said also....if u have a lower end amp/dac and or music material, then u probably wont hear much difference...and in that case its probably best to get the more affordable toxic cables and just go for esthetics and built quality.
Just my 123 on this.

As always i respect any opinions..but sometimes i have a hard time to understand it.


----------



## Mirininc

inter voice said:


> The effect of cable is not of day and night difference and it depends on how good are your gears.  I can certainly hear sonic differences using different Toxics such as BW, SW, Scorpion and I can confirm they are all much better than the stock cable. If you cannot hear any differences in SQ I can only say the problem is not with the cable but most probably with your gears.


 
 An amplifier is an amplifier as long as it can supply efficient power to your headphones. They are all the same besides tube amps which EQ your sound from the git go. The cable itself is eye candy but the sound signature for me hasn't changed. 
  

  
 I will say that I have been enjoying my music a ton more with both of my cables. That is the case because I am listening for minute details between the two cables. I still enjoy the toxic cable though don't get me wrong.


----------



## hifimanrookie

mirininc said:


> An amplifier is an amplifier as long as it can supply efficient power to your headphones. They are all the same besides tube amps which EQ your sound from the git go. The cable itself is eye candy but the sound signature for me hasn't changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to say it, but one brand/model SS amp doesnt sound anything like another SS amp..its like saying all turbo charged cars drive the same..and we all know thats not true 
..i have been listening to many many many SS amps and i can assure u all sounded different in some way or another...i now own a very special one and i can promise u that even U will hear a HUGE difference compared to ur o2...

But this discussion exists for eons now..so let us stop this and say we all hear differently..am glad u enjoy ur toxic cable, as we all do, everyone in his own way.


----------



## Mirininc

hifimanrookie said:


> Sorry to say it, but one brand/model SS amp doesnt sound anything like another SS amp..its like saying all turbo charged cars drive the same..and we all know thats not true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Not to get off topic but comparing cars to SS amps isn't the same. An amp should only provide a neutral signal to your headphones the differences should be only in wattage. That is of course in a perfect world. I have not heard a high end amp with my headphones but my current setup has more than enough power. I am going up to RMAF for the first time this year so I'll get the chance to listen to some nicer amps.


----------



## inter voice

I have three different headphone amplifiers and they all can provide more than sufficient power to my headphones including HD800. BUT to my ears I can hear they all sound different.  If all the SS amplifiers are the same then there should not be so many brands on the market and with different price tags.
 Well I agree with *hifimanrookie that *there is no need to argue and people can have their own views.  Lets enjoy the Toxics either from its workmanship or SQ.


----------



## inter voice

> Oh, double posting- deleted.


----------



## hifimanrookie

inter voice said:


> I have three different headphone amplifiers and they all can provide more than sufficient power to my headphones including HD800. BUT to my ears I can hear they all sound different.  If all the SS amplifiers are the same then there should not be so many brands on the market and with different price tags.



I was writing a long post also..but am glad u said it in a few words, what i wanted to say..thanks! 
But he wont believe u..i followed the o2 thread for a while in the past as i wanted a second lower priced amp for in my bedroom..but somehow they all believe its all about neutral and power thats important..and yeah..general belive there is that an SS amp is a SS amp...and no one can make them believe otherwise. 
So its best not let this thread going off rail..

And frank? Did u won that new baby? Were u the highest bidder?


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> And frank? Did u won that new baby? Were u the highest bidder?


 
 Nope not yet, ends tomorrow. I will go up to 4K and that's it for me, some of the snakes on these sites sell for much more then they are worth, idiots bidding with no intention of paying.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Nope not yet, ends tomorrow. I will go up to 4K and that's it for me, some of the snakes on these sites sell for much more then they are worth, idiots bidding with no intention of paying.



Probably friends of the seller to try to get the price at the highest price possible..it happens on ebay also all the time


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Probably friends of the seller to try to get the price at the highest price possible..it happens on ebay also all the time


 
 Yay, i won, more then i originally intended, but it's mine


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Yay, i won, more then i originally intended, but it's mine



Congrats mate..once again ur household got just a bit more scary then it already was


----------



## rydenfan

What do you guys recommend as best cable for HD800's?

The Copper Venom RC-8 looks awesome but probably a touch beyond my budget


----------



## hifimanrookie

rydenfan said:


> What do you guys recommend as best cable for HD800's?
> 
> The Copper Venom RC-8 looks awesome but probably a touch beyond my budget



Probably a 8wire black widow


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry guys, i know i have a load of messages, i will go through them tomorrow, have a lot of work on tonight that i have to get done.
  
 I need to clear out some space, so if anyone looking for some Audio GD or Hifiman gear, let me know. Also have some iBasso stuff including the DX100. All will be sold at or close to my own dealer costs, so grab a bargain.
  
 Keep buying all this stuff and never got round to sticking them on the site or elsewhere.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Probably a 8wire black widow


 
  
 or a simple BW (4 wire).


----------



## rydenfan

hifimanrookie said:


> Probably a 8wire black widow




Cool. Do you know the price and lead time?


----------



## hifimanrookie

rydenfan said:


> Cool. Do you know the price and lead time?



Dont know the price for a regular 8wire version.(as i have a very special version) .u have to pm frank for that..but i think its a bit above 300gbp..or as kiats says..get a regular 4wire version..that for sure wont break ur bank


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Dont know the price for a regular 8wire version..u have to pm frank for that..but i think its a bit above 300gbp..or as kiats says..get a regular 4wire version..that for sure wont break ur bank


 
  
 Indeed! It's a safe place to start. If you really like it as we do, then it gives you something to enjoy while saving up for the 8 wire version.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Indeed! It's a safe place to start. If you really like it as we do, then it gives you something to enjoy while saving up for the 8 wire version. :tongue_smile:



Yep!
And i think delivery time is about 6-8weeks now? 
Frank? Can u elaborate on that? Thanks!


----------



## rydenfan

8 wire at that price is totally doable. Less than Cardas Clear abd around the same price as Moon Audio Premium Black Dragon


----------



## inter voice

toxic cables said:


> I need to clear out some space, so if anyone looking for some Audio GD or Hifiman gear, let me know. Also have some iBasso stuff including the DX100. All will be sold at or close to my own dealer costs, so grab a bargain.


 
 Hi Frank, Can you list out what Audio GD gears you got. I may PM you for the price if I am interested with it.


----------



## CJG888

Could be interested in some of the iBasso gear, depending on what you have...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Please PM me what you need and i will have a look at what i have at the workshop, there are just too much of the Audio GD gear and i am at home now. I have like 50+ boxes of Amps/DACs. I will try and get a list for you soon when i go to the workshop next.
  
 There ain't much left of the iBasso, i have a few DX100, i think i have some PB2 and DB2, i do have some D7 and Boa.
  
 HiFiMAN, i have at least several each of all the headphones. I do have couple of HM-601 and 602.
  
 All the Audio GD gear is wired internally with my own OCC Viper wires.


----------



## hkppl

hi frank,
  
 just in case u haven't check pm yet, i would like to check the order status of my sw for my fitear ciem which i ordered by end feb, please reply pm when u are free
  
 thanks


----------



## Toxic Cables

Heres a list of the Audio GD stuff i have, many i have multiples of.
  
 Enter the model in the search funtion to read up about if.
  
 Phoenix (the last ever new unit you will find)
Master 8
Master 7
 Refrence 5.32
 NFB-16
 Compass 2
 SA-31
 NFB-10.2
 NFB12.1
 NFB-11.32
 NFB-5.2
 NFB-1.32
 NFB-15.1
 NFB-6
 NFB-17.2


----------



## Toxic Cables

*OK Guys,*
  
*We are getting our own range of connectors made, these will not be some generic plugs that we will be sticking our logo on and calling custom as often seen, we are getting these specifically made for us with our own design.*
  
*Question, what type of connectors would you guys like to see on our cables, silver or black, maybe you would prefer Carbon Fibre.*
  
*To start, we will be making both straight and angled 3.5mm and straight 6.3mm.*
  
*First color to get 5 votes will be the one we go with.*


----------



## lin0003

Carbon fibre would be awesome!


----------



## aLm0sT

lin0003 said:


> Carbon fibre would be awesome!


 
 +1


----------



## citraian

Carbon fiber


----------



## Cotnijoe

There are already other companies out there with carbon fibre. I wonder if anyone can come up with something truly new and exciting?


----------



## bsoontan

Silver coloured with carbon fibre mixed in.


----------



## lin0003

cotnijoe said:


> There are already other companies out there with carbon fibre. I wonder if anyone can come up with something truly new and exciting?


 
 Like what?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Carbon fibre it is.
  
 Black Carbon or Silver Carbon?
  
 I think the standard black looks best and will match all the cables, the silver might not look as good with the cables with black sleeving.


----------



## bsoontan

Any pics of each?


----------



## Toxic Cables

cotnijoe said:


> There are already other companies out there with carbon fibre. I wonder if anyone can come up with something truly new and exciting?


 
 The only nice 1/4" Carbon jack out there is the Furutech, i charge £50 extra for this.
  
 The new jacks will come as standard with all cables with prices remaining the same.


----------



## Toxic Cables

bsoontan said:


> Any pics of each?


 
 Still designing them, i hope to have them by end of June.


----------



## lin0003

Crap, that's almost $100 AUD for a plug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 A cheaper priced carbon fibre plug would be more than welcome. I think the acrolink ones look rather nice, but they are a little fat. I would prefer something Oyaide or Viablue sized.


----------



## Cotnijoe

lin0003 said:


> cotnijoe said:
> 
> 
> > There are already other companies out there with carbon fibre. I wonder if anyone can come up with something truly new and exciting?
> ...




I know dhc has some and i know of some companies in asia that have them too. Whether theyre real cf is questionable ofc... I just mean id love to see some really cool new idea is all.


----------



## bsoontan

Silver carbon.


----------



## maguire

Lin I think Frank mentioned prices of cables will remain the same? Frank please correct me if i'm wrong..


----------



## lin0003

cotnijoe said:


> I know dhc has some and i know of some companies in asia that have them too. Whether theyre real cf is questionable ofc... I just mean id love to see some really cool new idea is all.


 
 I meant what new ideas do you have in mind?


----------



## lin0003

maguire said:


> Lin I think Frank mentioned prices of cables will remain the same? Frank please correct me if i'm wrong..


 
 I was referring to the Furutech one, sorry if I caused any confusion.


----------



## Toxic Cables

maguire said:


> Lin I think Frank mentioned prices of cables will remain the same? Frank please correct me if i'm wrong..


 
 Yep, remain the same.
  
 Other then the 1/4" by Furutech, the rest that are available in my opinion look cr@p, some are using barrels from other plugs and putting it in 1/4" jacks.
  
 There is only so much you can do with a jack, it needs to serve it's purpose and looks nice. So i can't see what else there really could be, although i would love to hear idea's.
  
 I can get the made with some nice wood, so i can have wood instead of the carbon, but again i don't think this will go will with all cables/headphones.


----------



## maguire

Black carbon would look stunning I think ...without seeing it of course


----------



## Toxic Cables

maguire said:


> Black carbon would look stunning I think ...without seeing it of course


 
 Design i am thinking similar to the Furutech, but will make it different as i don't want something exactly the same. Will also have my logo on it, printed or engraved?


----------



## lin0003

Personally I am not a fan of wood, but I'm not sure about others. 
  
 Frank, what's your opinion on how durable each plug is?


----------



## Toxic Cables

lin0003 said:


> Crap, that's almost $100 AUD for a plug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The 3.5mm Carbon jacks will need to be slightly thicker, if it's too think, it won't leave much room on the inside, as the carbon needs to be thick, if too thin it can break during manufacturing of the jack. This is why all the 3.5mm Carbon jacks are slightly thicker. Mine would be similar thickness to the fake Acrolink.


----------



## Toxic Cables

lin0003 said:


> Personally I am not a fan of wood, but I'm not sure about others.
> 
> Frank, what's your opinion on how durable each plug is?


 
 Durable?
  
 I don't have the plugs yet, but they will be a solid build, i won't put my brand on cr@p.
  
 Just wanted to get some feedback from my customers, it's you guys who with be buying the cables that are using them.


----------



## rydenfan

Frank,

How can I get a price on a cable? Sent you a PM but haven't heard back yet


----------



## lin0003

toxic cables said:


> Durable?
> 
> I don't have the plugs yet, but they will be a solid build, i won't put my brand on cr@p.
> 
> Just wanted to get some feedback from my customers, it's you guys who with be buying the cables using them.


 
 Sorry if that seemed aggressive, was definitely not my intention. 
  
 I was asking what you think on the differences in durability of something like a Viablue vs Oyaide?


----------



## maguire

Only problem I can foresee with the slightly thicker sizing is those darn recessed sockets they give you when getting phone cases... I bought a cheap adapter cable from Amazon to counter this...
 Any chance you can make a 3.5 female to 3.5 male adapter plug in the same material?


----------



## Toxic Cables

lin0003 said:


> Sorry if that seemed aggressive, was definitely not my intention.
> 
> I was asking what you think on the differences in durability of something like a Viablue vs Oyaide?


 
 Not at all.
  
 Both are great plugs and the two plugs i use as standard in all my cables, i have never had any issues regarding the durability of the connectors on any of the cables i have ever sold.
  
 For some i prefer using the Viablue, on the thicker cables i like the Oyaide as it has a more efficient strain relief.


----------



## Toxic Cables

maguire said:


> Only problem I can foresee with the slightly thicker sizing is those darn recessed sockets they give you when getting phone cases... I bought a cheap adapter cable from Amazon to counter this...
> Any chance you can make a 3.5 female to 3.5 male adapter plug in the same material?


 
 The 3.5mm jacks will work with most cases, it will be similar in desigh to the Oyaide.


----------



## Toxic Cables

rydenfan said:


> Frank,
> 
> How can I get a price on a cable? Sent you a PM but haven't heard back yet


 
 Sorry, been reply to PM's since i come on here, should get to yours in a moment.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Carbon fibre it is.
> 
> Black Carbon or Silver Carbon?
> 
> I think the standard black looks best and will match all the cables, the silver might not look as good with the cables with black sleeving.



Black carbon fibre for sure!!!!!!!!!!..and how about hifiman connectors? One that takes thicker cables? Is that an idea? Could that be possible? Or at least a limited version? 
It for sure would make ur job easier to be able to put 18awg 8wire in it 
And i am probably pushing it..BUT..could u also implement some kind of angle in them? As that would be perfect!


----------



## jrprana

Still on it Rookie?
I guess you will not quit until Frank makes you an 8-wire cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Black carbon fibre for sure!!!!!!!!!!..and how about hifiman connectors? One that takes thicker cables? Is that an idea? Could that be possible? Or at least a limited version?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haha, nope. No connectors for the HE.
  
 I can do HE cables with 18AWG wires, but 4 sleeved rectangular copper wires is a different story. Saw what, count yourself in for an 8 wire, i will make it somehow. Will email when i get a chance with price difference.


----------



## Toxic Cables

jrprana said:


> Still on it Rookie?
> I guess you will not quit until Frank makes you an 8-wire cable?


----------



## hifimanrookie

I feel totally innocent!!!!! 
But OMG..did u say 4 sleeved retangular 18awg wires for a he phone? That will be the godzilla of all cables for a hifiman headphone then


----------



## citraian

Black Carbon for copper cables, Silver for silver ones 
And engraved


----------



## Toxic Cables

OK, been speaking to the manufacturer and with engraved the shell materials would show on the plugs which might not look nice over time.
  
 So might need to go for printing unless i can find an alternative to this. If printing should i go for silver or black. the silver will not stand out much and i think will look nice with silver logo over the silver barrel, then black would also match the carbon.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> OK, been speaking to the manufacturer and with engraved the shell materials would show on the plugs which might not look nice over time.
> 
> So might need to go for printing unless i can find an alternative to this. If printing should i go for silver or black. the silver will not stand out much and i think will look nice with silver logo over the silver barrel, then black would also match the carbon.



What kind or connectors are we talking about? 1/4 single ended, 1/8 single ended, XLR 4 pins or dual XLR 3 pins???? Or all of the above?


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> What kind or connectors are we talking about? 1/4 single ended, 1/8 single ended, XLR 4 pins or dual XLR 3 pins???? Or all of the above?


 
 The same ones we have been talking about on the last 3 pages lol


----------



## hifimanrookie

Ah found it..missed that post somehow..big oopsie! 
so at first its only single ended 6,3mm and 3,5mm right? 
Damn..not interesting for me


----------



## LPP6

About the new connectors/plugs/jacks. I'd go for the most compact design in black with the 3.5mm as they are mostly used on small devices and are mostly too big. For 6.3mm I'd also prefer black or black with carbon. Black is always stylish and it fits with any other color.
 I'm still waiting for a black anodized TC y-splitter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 PS Frank, I sent you the order yesterday with a follow up and some questions.


----------



## RazielZ

So, I have a beautiful unsleeved Silver Poison cable, with a 6.35mm Viablue connector for my HE-6. However, since I'm probably going to upgrade to an amp that won't provide enough power for them out of SE (right now my he-6 is going way underpowrered...), I want to replace the connector with a 4-pin XLR. About how hard would this be to pull off? I'm thinking it shouldn't be too problematic. And what connector should I be using?


----------



## inter voice

Hi Frank,
  
 Just placed an order for an Audio GD headphone amplifier from you.  A PM sent.


----------



## stino

toxic cables said:


> OK, been speaking to the manufacturer and with engraved the shell materials would show on the plugs which might not look nice over time.
> 
> So might need to go for printing unless i can find an alternative to this. If printing should i go for silver or black. the silver will not stand out much and i think will look nice with silver logo over the silver barrel, then black would also match the carbon.


 
 A Gold print might be quite classy looking, otherwise grey might strike a middle ground.


----------



## atsq17

Hi Frank,
  
 I'm enquiring about one of the Audio-GD units via PM. Cheers!


----------



## atsq17

When is the estimated date when you are switching over to use these new 'carbon fiber' connectors? 
  
 Also I enquired about anoter Audio-GD unit via PM.


----------



## hifimanrookie

And frank, will my new venom have those connectors? I dont mind to be the first having them 
Oops..ur new connectors are only for single ended cables


----------



## inter voice

I bought an Audio GD SA-31 headphone amplifier from Frank who is selling them at a bargain price so that he can free some of his spaces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 The SA-31 is well built and I have uploaded a photo for reference.

  
 This is my 4th headphone amplifier in additional to My Yulong A18, Fidelity Audio HPA-200SE and Hifiman EF-5 (modded).
  
 The SA-31 and EF-5 are deployed in my bed room as shown in the photo. The Yulong A18 and FA HPA-200SE are in my living room together with my DAC, speakers and power amplifiers etc. Headphones deployed in the living room are Audeze LCD-X and another Senn HD800.
  

  
 My source is a heavily modded Marantz CD 63 with components costing over £1000. This CDP out performs my previously owned Leema Antila IIs costing £3300.  See the photo below:
  

  
  
 I will provide my impression later after some burning in the SA-31.
  
 Sorry for the off-topic but anyone want to get hold of a nice headphone amplifier at a bargain price just act fast and PM Frank soonest.
  
 I know Frank doesn't have a lot of stock left, therefore act quickly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## atsq17

I've been trying!   He keeps selling out of the items I enquire about! 
  
 Frank! Check PM!


----------



## inter voice

atsq17 said:


> I've been trying!   He keeps selling out of the items I enquire about!
> 
> Frank! Check PM!


 
 I know Frank at the moment is engaged in his family matter and may not be able to reply PMs quickly.  Just be patient


----------



## singleended58

atsq17 said:


> I've been trying!   He keeps selling out of the items I enquire about!
> 
> Frank! Check PM!




I got his NFB-6 internally wired with OCC Viper.


----------



## daltonljj

Just got my silver widows in the mail a day ago and I must say I really love how it adds clarity and space to the entire sound. AK120 ->JH16 with silver widow cables. Listen to it now as I type. Truly a portable nirvana in my opinion.


----------



## hifimanrookie

inter voice said:


> I know Frank at the moment is engaged in his family matter and may not be able to reply PMs quickly.  Just be patient



Engaged in a family matter? Hope its not serious! As he is MIA since a week now here on headfi..and normally that means something happened in his personal life..hope not...i hope he is just busy with making his cables..mine in particular  hope my cable is not holding up the other cables :veryevil:

So frank..whatever the reason why ur not online since a week...good luck with it


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

hifimanrookie said:


> Engaged in a family matter? Hope its not serious! As he is MIA since a week now here on headfi..and normally that means something happened in his personal life..hope not...i hope he is just busy with making his cables..mine in particular
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Last PM I got from him was two days ago, so I guess he's just fine.
 I think writing posts here on this thread isn't top priority for him, it already takes a lot of time responding to mails and PMs.


----------



## delancyst

Does anyone know if Frank's shipments are trackable? 

Left him a PM few days ago so I thought I ask here.


----------



## longbowbbs

delancyst said:


> Does anyone know if Frank's shipments are trackable?
> 
> Left him a PM few days ago so I thought I ask here.


 
 Mine have all just showed up.....


----------



## delancyst

longbowbbs said:


> Mine have all just showed up.....




May i ask how the packing is like? 
Is it in padded envelope? any reinforcement to prevent accidental folding/bending?


----------



## longbowbbs

delancyst said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Mine have all just showed up.....
> ...


 
 They all came in padded mailer envelopes. They all arrived in perfect condition and they have played beautifully since arriving. I am enjoying my HD650's and the Silver Poison's atm! (Geek Out 1000 via MBPro)


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry all,
  
 Been very busy with a family matter the last week, so not had chance to reply to many messages. I will go through as many as i can later today.
  
 Yes, all my headphone/IEM cables do go out with tracking and are shipped in padded envelopes. I have never had cables damaged in the post, other then one occasion where the wood choker arrived broken, so cables will be fine how i ship them.
  
 We have just started on a batch of headphone cables, so will be very busy the next few weeks.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Sorry all,
> 
> Been very busy with a family matter the last week, so not had chance to reply to many messages. I will go through as many as i can later today.
> 
> ...



Hey ur back! Welcome back oh cable master!  hope ur family stuff is solved.

About the question: I also can confirm that all the cables i received from frank were received in perfect condition. And the ones i still have, stil are..damn..i get a feeling they will outlive me!  but i am sure some of the more bigger buyers here (i call them 'the regulars') agree with that..and i dont say this lightly! Am very very very very very VERY demanding to my suppliers... As i dont like spending to much for anything i buy...i want extreme performance for my money, as much as possible per euro that i pay! And frank just does that! As i once said...this brand is one i will be loyal to as a customer for a LOOONG time..and i am sure i say this for many many many customers.

U wont Go wrong with those..also not on the long run..but my advice: get a BW or SW.. I think those will last the longest 

And frankieboy...did u already find out how to make that hifiman cable-zilla for my code-x, or are u still experimenting with super secret stuff?


----------



## delancyst

toxic cables said:


> Sorry all,
> 
> Been very busy with a family matter the last week, so not had chance to reply to many messages. I will go through as many as i can later today.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply, Frank. 
Glad you got things sorted out. 
I'll chat with you on my PM.


----------



## msp

Instead of writing Frank an mail I will post here.
  
 I bought a Silver Poison cable second hand by a user here on the forum.
  
 It arrived yesterday, but didn’t fit in my Spiral Ear CIEM, it has a deep recessed socket. After the first mail to Frank I took no more than 10 minutes for a reply, after a little clarifications e-mails he suggested a solution that worked. The cable could now be fitted in the CIEM. But they were not too keen on staying in—I wrote once again this morning to Frank, and shortly thereafter a advice ticked in to my mail box. After I got off work I did the suggested modification and not it works.
  
 I must say am impressed with this service, I didn’t even by the cable from him!!!
  
 I have been listing to the cable for around 5 hours, I really enjoy it. I use it on my Sprial Ear REF 5, and Ibasso DX 90. Compared to the stock cable the sound have opened up and the sound stage have increased.
  
 So all in all I can only give this product my highest recommendations, great sound and dedicated support!
  
 Thanks Frank
  
 Best regards
  
 Morten Poulsen


----------



## aLm0sT

Silver Poison + Merlin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  

  
 Thanks Frank! 
  
 P.S: I think I need to upgrade the cable for my SE846 as well!


----------



## jrprana

I received my 8-wire Copper Venom for HD800 about 10 days ago.
In one word: AMAZING!!

HD800's are notoriously bright. And I'm pairing them with Gungnir/Mjolnir stack which is also on bright side of neutral.
So, naturally, I expected the combination to be too bright. I figured I would just have to live with it until I could soon upgrade to a better amp/dac.

Surprisingly, I do not find the combo to be too bright at all.
The treble is well extended, but not harsh. And it's very very clean.
Nobody ever complains about HD650 being harsh, but compared to my HD800/Copper Venom combo, my HD650's treble sounds more grainy and less clean.

The cable also manages HD800's bass very well. 
HD800's bass can be a bit lean with a wrong system and/or cable.
The bass on my cans is plentiful. But what amazes me is the quality of this bass. I can clearly hear the texture of every bass note. Impressive!!

Soundstage, as you all know, is one of HD800's strong points.
It feels like the stage is in front of me, very wide and deep.
In comparison, soundstage of HD650 is more two dimensional, wide enough but not deep. It feels like I am on the stage with the performers (which can be a good thing, if I'm listening to intimate jazz music, for example)

I have never owned an HD800 before. All my impressions are based on what I remember hearing other HD800s in different systems in different environments, so please take my impressions with huge amount of salt, YMMV, IMHO, and all other caveats.

All I know is that I'm glad I purchased the Copper Venom. I was worried that I would need to upgrade my amp/dac immediately due to bad synergy. Now I know I don't have to.
Will I upgrade my amp/dac in the future? Probably, this is head-fi after all 
But when I do, I will blame it on upgrade-itis, and not because of bad synergy.
My HD800/Copper Venom, however, are not going anywhere


----------



## aLm0sT

jrprana great impressions! Would love to see some pictures!


----------



## hifimanrookie

jrprana said:


> I received my 8-wire Copper Venom for HD800 about 10 days ago.
> In one word: AMAZING!!
> 
> HD800's are notoriously bright. And I'm pairing them with Gungnir/Mjolnir stack which is also on bright side of neutral.
> ...



Ur soooo bad.. 

now i wanna my venom, thats in the pipeline with frank, even more! Mine will probably be a copper venom 8wire (or something) also but in a different cable configuration..not wired together..just like my BW is, he told me it will be the first of its kind  

Damn..waiting is shiiit, but i know for 1000000% sure it will be so worth it

By the way..good impressions! The 8wire BW that i have would be perfect for ur hd800 too


----------



## jrprana

hifimanrookie said:


> Ur soooo bad..
> 
> now i wanna my venom, thats in the pipeline with frank, even more! Mine will probably be a copper venom 8wire (or something) also but in a different cable configuration..not wired together..just like my BW is, he told me it will be the first of its kind
> 
> ...




8-wire BW = eargasm
8-wire Venom = multiple eargasms.


----------



## hifimanrookie

jrprana said:


> 8-wire BW = eargasm
> 8-wire Venom = multiple eargasms.


----------



## hkppl

Hi Frank, pls check PM... thanks.


----------



## som4ew

Frank is Roxanne connectors available for new cable now.


----------



## rydenfan

jrprana said:


> I received my 8-wire Copper Venom for HD800 about 10 days ago.
> In one word: AMAZING!!
> 
> HD800's are notoriously bright. And I'm pairing them with Gungnir/Mjolnir stack which is also on bright side of neutral.
> ...




Very interesting! What is the price for this 8 wire copper version?


----------



## longbowbbs

Frank, I have a PM for you.....


----------



## atsq17

I was wondering if any of you other intoxicated folks own a Bakoon Amp. 
  
 I am asking Frank to investigate the possibility of creating an ACSS to SATRI-LINK cable. 
  
 I am sure some of you out there have Audio-GD amps and Kingwa himself always promotes using his ACSS connection as the highest quality output. Of course barely anything I've found out there apart from his amps use ACSS. 
  
 Then there's the mysterious SATRI-LINK on Bakoon amps that nobody I've spoken to have ever used (or even know anything that can connect to it). 
  
 I've since discovered that ACSS and SATRI-LINK are compatible standards and that all we need is a cable that has ACSS on one end and SATRI-LINK on the other. 
  
 Of course if none of you have Bakoon amps then all this is useless to you. However if any of you have both an Audio-GD and a Bakoon amp, this could be of interest to you.


----------



## hifimanrookie

atsq17 said:


> I was wondering if any of you other intoxicated folks own a Bakoon Amp.
> 
> I am asking Frank to investigate the possibility of creating an ACSS to SATRI-LINK cable.
> 
> ...



If i am not mistaken frank himself owns one


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just done all the PM's, will go through some emails now.
  
 If you did not get a reply for some reason, please PM me.
  
 Getting some 1/8" to 1/4" adapters made, here's a pic of the sample, final product will be in the same design as my new plugs that are being made.
  

  
 I intend to release an entire line of Toxic Cables connectors, starting with 1/8" and 1/4" plugs.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Just done all the PM's, will go through some emails now.
> 
> If you did not get a reply for some reason, please PM me.
> 
> ...



Wow looks classy frank! Love the carbon look..thats ur new style i understand, right? Looks very good and have a quality look about it. If i needed one i would be first in the line to buy one 

Question: 
Did ur experiments on my super secret venomous cable come out positive? Any ideas when it will hatch into the world? As always i am not in a hurry....
But am just curious...thats also a thingie i have..as u also know


----------



## Toxic Cables

That's just a sample, mine will look different.
  
 No, not looked in to that cable yet, i will do when time comes to make it.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> That's just a sample, mine will look different.
> 
> No, not looked in to that cable yet, i will do when time comes to make it.



Good! Thanks for informing me mate..well..only thing to do is waiting whats coming to me


----------



## lin0003

Wow, they turned out great! re there any CF and silver ones?


----------



## atsq17

I'm interested in the adapter. How much?


----------



## Toxic Cables

atsq17 said:


> I'm interested in the adapter. How much?


 
 Not sure on the price yet, won't be much. I don't even know what they are costing me yet as the final design has not been finished.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Just done all the PM's, will go through some emails now.
> 
> If you did not get a reply for some reason, please PM me.
> 
> ...




I'll happily volunteer to be the beta tester.


----------



## reddyxm

I'm sorry for derailing the topic.
  
 I have an 8ft Toxic Cables Silver Widows for Audeze compatible with LCD-2/3/X/XC for sale in the head-fi marketplace. I received them last month in April and only had a week to listen to them. I would love to keep them but I'm selling all my audio equipment to help pay for costs towards repairing my parents house affected by termites. Thank you for your time.
  
 To go back on track, the time I had with them paired with my LCD-X was amazing. I felt a slight bit more openness. The trebles and highs felt smoother. My ears are pretty sensitive to highs but in combination with the LCD-X, I could listen to my music without any sort of fatigue. Only fatigue I felt was the weight of the LCD-Xs. lol


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> I'll happily volunteer to be the beta tester.


 
 Don't think they will be ready in time for your order, i will include the one in the picture with the other instead


----------



## hifimanrookie

reddyxm said:


> I'm sorry for derailing the topic.
> 
> I have an 8ft Toxic Cables Silver Widows for Audeze compatible with LCD-2/3/X/XC for sale in the head-fi marketplace. I received them last month in April and only had a week to listen to them. I would love to keep them but I'm selling all my audio equipment to help pay for costs towards repairing my parents house affected by termites. Thank you for your time.
> 
> To go back on track, the time I had with them paired with my LCD-X was amazing. I felt a slight bit more openness. The trebles and highs felt smoother. My ears are pretty sensitive to highs but in combination with the LCD-X, I could listen to my music without any sort of fatigue. Only fatigue I felt was the weight of the LCD-Xs. lol



Wish more sons/daughters would be like u..well done..respect!!! Helping ur parents out...
I hope u will sell it soon and for a good price, so u can help them.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Don't think they will be ready in time for your order, i will include the one in the picture with the other instead




That would be fantastic!  Much appreciated!


----------



## SMBuscemi

These copper venoms changed my life!

Thank you Frank!


----------



## Toxic Cables

smbuscemi said:


> These copper venoms changed my life!
> 
> Thank you Frank!


 
 Glad you are enjoying them mate.
  
 Last of the older orders of the Venoms going out today, newer orders will ship after the current batch of headphone and IEM cables.
  
 These are all the Silver Reference Series,


----------



## delancyst

toxic cables said:


> Glad you are enjoying them mate.
> 
> Last of the older orders of the Venoms going out today, newer orders will ship after the current batch of headphone and IEM cables.
> 
> These are all the Silver Reference Series,




Eagerly awaiting for my SW!


----------



## Angelbelow

Beautiful!
  
 Quote:


toxic cables said:


> Glad you are enjoying them mate.
> 
> Last of the older orders of the Venoms going out today, newer orders will ship after the current batch of headphone and IEM cables.
> 
> These are all the Silver Reference Series,


----------



## rodomo

I am searching balanced cable for my hd650, but I can´t find any one on the homepage of Toxic, do they also offer balanced cable?


----------



## inter voice

rodomo said:


> I am searching balanced cable for my hd650, but I can´t find any one on the homepage of Toxic, do they also offer balanced cable?


 
 Frank can do anything on cables.  Just PM Frank and tell him what exactly you want to have.  Only commonly used products are shown in his homepage.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

rodomo said:


> I am searching balanced cable for my hd650, but I can´t find any one on the homepage of Toxic, do they also offer balanced cable?


 

 Yes. Check Frank's profile for all the options, then send him a PM or e-mail.


----------



## hkppl

Hi Frank, pls check PM again... thanks


----------



## maguire

Love the Looks of the Venoms.....Ouch they are poison, Toxic nervana.....Awesome Frank.


----------



## hkppl

Hi Frank, pls check PM, sorry if I am a bit impatient


----------



## Toxic Cables

I am working on a large batch of headphone cables now, we are moving much quicker then normal, IEM cables will follow soon after for those i did not have in stock.
  
 I still have a few headphone cables in stock, i believe i have a SW HD800 with Furutech carbon on both ends, also LCD Virus with the black Furutech. I will put together a list tomorrow and also go through messages.
  
 Another new snake


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

toxic cables said:


> I am working on a large batch of headphone cables now, we are moving much quicker then normal, IEM cables will follow soon after for those i did not have in stock.
> 
> I still have a few headphone cables in stock, i believe i have a SW HD800 with Furutech carbon on both ends, also LCD Virus with the black Furutech. I will put together a list tomorrow and also go through messages.
> 
> Another new snake


 

 Frank, are you trying to cultivate snakes professionally? Seems like everytime I check this thread, you got a new snake. There must be a plan!


----------



## hifimanrookie

amanand88keys said:


> Frank, are you trying to cultivate snakes professionally? Seems like everytime I check this thread, you got a new snake. There must be a plan!



Maybe the venom of all those snakes pumped into his own Vains makes him able to work those inhuman long hours to make those wonderful cables for us? Maybe thats his secret and why he has so many snakes?


----------



## Fir33

Hey
 http://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_61&product_id=68
 or
 http://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_61&product_id=98
 Could you clarify about sleeved and unsleeved  ?
 How much will shipping cost to Russia , Barnaul ZIP 656015
 Thanks


----------



## Chui

I am looking for a short right angled (both ends) USB A to 30 pin cable for my portable rig; Cypher Labs Duet-Cypher Labs Solo R-iPod touch.  Do you make such a cable?  I do not see one on your website?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just a few more new ladies, these girls arrived couple weeks ago


----------



## hkppl

Just received the SW for my MH335DW. As promised with Frank, I will post my thoughts here.
  
 First of all, I must admit that, like other posters said, this cable is really gorgeous, and the build quality is also very high. And it is soft and flexible, makes it really easy to use. One small comment is that the metal plate in the cable makes it a bit heavier than others (the metal plate is really gorgeous and makes it distinct with other cables tho).
  
 SQwise, I don't want to comment much as I know I need some more burn-in. I could only say that my first impression, when compared with my old TWag v3, the SW sounds a bit brighter, the trebles seems more extended. However, the bass becomes a bit blur. Hope this would be improved after some burn-in later.
  
 Thanks Frank for your prompt actions on my cables. Sorry that I am a bit impatient after 10 weeks of waiting. I know your family got some matters during this period. Hope everything is fine to you and your family. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Edit: I will update my profile image later


----------



## longbowbbs

Just showing off my Silver Widows with my HD800's and JH16's......


----------



## meyerovb

Any thoughts on sleeving an iem cable?
  
 Does the aluminum splitter make any noticable difference in the weight/ergonomics of an iem cable?
  
 Will an iem cable be fine without the wooden ball splitter?  What specifically is this there for?


----------



## Toxic Cables

hkppl said:


> Just received the SW for my MH335DW. As promised with Frank, I will post my thoughts here.
> 
> First of all, I must admit that, like other posters said, this cable is really gorgeous, and the build quality is also very high. And it is soft and flexible, makes it really easy to use. One small comment is that the metal plate in the cable makes it a bit heavier than others (the metal plate is really gorgeous and makes it distinct with other cables tho).
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for your thoughts, look forward to it after burn in. 
  
 After about 50 hours, you will get the general idea of what to expect from the cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

meyerovb said:


> Any thoughts on sleeving an iem cable?
> 
> Does the aluminum splitter make any noticable difference in the weight/ergonomics of an iem cable?
> 
> Will an iem cable be fine without the wooden ball splitter?  What specifically is this there for?


 
 I don't offer any of my current IEM cbles with sleeving. When i use my customs, i usully hide the cable under my shirt, with sleeving, this can absorb sweat and all sorts.
  
 I will have to double check, but the IEM Alu splitter only weighs exactly 5.5g, so it's one of the lightest on the market. There is some heatshink underneath, so you can remove it yourself and put it back on later.
  
 That is a choker, i wear my cable behind my back, this allows my to tighten the cable behind my head, making the wirs go nicely around my ears.
  
 I have a Fitear Virus ready, also couple Westone socket cables, no SW currently.


----------



## CraftyClown

I just PM'd you Frank


----------



## aLm0sT

Frank, please check PM. It's been over a week. Thanks.


----------



## maguire

I see you have  new ladies Frank.....Just is there enough for the boys to go round? ....You know what snakes are like...


----------



## Shini44

hey Frank you got PM ^^
  
 also nice new snakes  the one with white skin and little green is the coolest looking female


----------



## Toxic Cables

maguire said:


> I see you have  new ladies Frank.....Just is there enough for the boys to go round? ....You know what snakes are like...


 





 I have mostly makes now, so getting mostly females now, but big ones. I have some awesome looking snakes coming in the next few weeks. The wifes going to kill me when she see's the bank statement this month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sorry lads, i had one of those days today, was totally exhausted, slept through the alarm, no one could wake me up and finally woke up at 11pm. All the sleepless nights seem to catch up with you once in awhile.
  
 Will go through messages tomorrow, i need to really complete some things for tomorrow now and do some international transfers.


----------



## sensui123

So he's human after all......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Those snakes are unreal Frank....u should start a museum.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sensui123 said:


> So he's human after all......
> 
> Those snakes are unreal Frank....u should start a museum.



No, a snake zoo


----------



## spbach

Hey Frank, pretty new here. Sent you a PM a little while ago


----------



## meyerovb

Edit: nevermind, found what I was looking for


----------



## CraftyClown

Hey Frank,
  
 responded to you message mate


----------



## Shini44

yes Frank :< do so plz, some of us been waiting for while for a simple small order :< 
  
 will i am sure he is TOO busy now


----------



## Toxic Cables

shini44 said:


> yes Frank :< do so plz, some of us been waiting for while for a simple small order :<
> 
> will i am sure he is TOO busy now


 
 I am going through messages now, will respond in awhile. I have seen your message about placing a new order, just been very busy with making the current batch of headphone cables.
  
 I and my staff are working really hard to complete all the orders i already have and cut my wait times, so please bear with me.


----------



## Shini44

toxic cables said:


> I am going through messages now, will respond in awhile. I have seen your message about placing a new order, just been very busy with making the current batch of headphone cables.
> 
> I and my staff are working really hard to complete all the orders i already have and cut my wait times, so please bear with me.


 
 np man  i know you are busy ^^


----------



## Toxic Cables

Yep, another new snakes


----------



## angelsblood

toxic cables said:


> Yep, another new snakes




Wow this one really beautiful! Incredible pattern and My fav color yellow 

When is your snake zoo open Frank! ^_^


----------



## maguire

You have to post pics of the offspring they gonna produce.....With all these colors & patterns you have...the results will be very interesting....


----------



## guirr

going to put up a listing for a custom 12 foot HD650/600/580 toxic cable in an hour or so

it's a FANTASTIC cable, but money's tight and I want to get a crack to power my HD650s to their fullest 

Edit: turns out I've only been on headfi for 27 days, pm me if you're interested


----------



## stvc

I was trying to hack into Frank computer and see how much he spend on snake, due to poor hacking skills.. I only found this


----------



## DarknightDK

Have not been following this thread closely, but has there been any release of new flagship Toxic interconnects? May be looking to purchase some interconnects in the near future..
  
 Been a satisfied customer of Toxic Cables (the silver widows have been excellent on my LCD-3 and HD 800) and have used the Silver Poison cables for the internal wiring of my DAC. Now to complete the chain with some Toxic interconnects. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Frank, Feel free to PM me with the interconnect options available.


----------



## john777

Yes, I have not been able to keep up to date with any developments with Frank's cables either. Are there new ones?


----------



## mootang

Hey guys,

This is my setup, WA7+WA7tp + ODAC with the Electro Harmonix Gold Pin tubes

I'm torn between wanting to get a Silver Widow or Black Widow for my Sennheiser HD800. The stock cable that came with it has beautiful vocals but there are some songs and instruments that can be a bit too bright for me. I also feel separation and the instruments could be a bit more engaging or rather, more present.

I already have an order of the Black Widow for my K812 but I really can't decide which toxic cable, Silver or Black widow, would be better for the HD800.

Please advise! Thanks!


----------



## Brendanz

Frank just wondering when you start using the carbon fibre plugs ? I ordered a 6 feet Silver Poison for my Audeze Lcd-2 through your dealer in singapore.


----------



## hifimanrookie

mootang said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This is my setup, WA7+WA7tp + ODAC with the Electro Harmonix Gold Pin tubes
> 
> ...



The copper venom.


----------



## chubbyroaster

Hey, I have the WA7 first edition, I will suggest you try Black Widow if you like it laid back or try 18awg Silver Poison if you prefer more forward sound. What kind of USB cable do you use? I am kind of thinking to get the WA7tp as an upgrade, will that upgrade make big difference?


----------



## sensui123

hifimanrookie said:


> The copper venom.


 
  
 Quoted for truth, killer cable for the HD800.


----------



## Kiats

Paolo, you will appreciate what i will enjoy on my birthday:


----------



## Kiats




----------



## hifimanrookie

sensui123 said:


> Quoted for truth, killer cable for the HD800.



Wow..cable looks good! 
On ur birthday huh? Congrats my friend! Hope u have a perfec day!!!

Well u wont believe this..but today is my birthday also  am not kidding!

And i got myself a beautiful Solid Tech Radius Solo 3 audio rack and 2 pairs (of 3) of their unique and beautiful looking 'Feet of silence' to be put under my amp 

Anyway..congrats with ur beautiful cable and have fun on ur special day


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> sensui123 said:
> 
> 
> > Quoted for truth, killer cable for the HD800.
> ...


 
 Happy Birthday my friend! I hope you can enjoy some quality time with your PaG....


----------



## TheLastDevil

kiats said:


> Paolo, you will appreciate what i will enjoy on my birthday:


 
 Nice copper venom Kiat! Can't wait to try it during our next meetup!


----------



## Lockeray

Which toxic cable synergises well with c435? I believe there are c435 users here


----------



## Lugnegaard

Frank seems very hard to get in contact with, 3 attempts but no response.
  
 Perhaps someone else should get my money..... Pitty since his products seems so good.
 All I need is some nice DIY cable. Weird with a business that is so hard to get in contact with.


----------



## CraftyClown

lugnegaard said:


> Frank seems very hard to get in contact with, 3 attempts but no response.
> 
> Perhaps someone else should get my money..... Pitty since his products seems so good.
> All I need is some nice DIY cable. Weird with a business that is so hard to get in contact with.


 
  
 Despite Toxic being incredibly popular, Frank is a one man band. He is very clear and open about the fact he can't always respond immediately and as he says, if he spent all his time checking and answering messages, he would have no time to make the cables we all desire.
  
 If you do need a custom cable and you just can't wait, then perhaps Toxic cables aren't the right choice, but if you are looking for some of the best value, exceptional quality audio cables currently on the market, then if you can be a little bit patient then you certainly won't regret it


----------



## hifimanrookie

craftyclown said:


> Despite Toxic being incredibly popular, Frank is a one man band. He is very clear and open about the fact he can't always respond immediately and as he says, if he spent all his time checking and answering messages, he would have no time to make the cables we all desire.
> 
> If you do need a custom cable and you just can't wait, then perhaps Toxic cables aren't the right choice, but if you are looking for some of the best value, exceptional quality audio cables currently on the market, then if you can be a little bit patient then you certainly won't regret it



Perfectly said..u took the words right out of my mouth!

If u want best..u have to rest...so relax..he will reply eventually

Tip: after mailing him..also pm him with same text..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry lads, been really busy with current batch of headphone cables as i want to get these out within 2-3 weeks and also clear my backlog as i would like to take a break this year, not had one since i launched Toxic 3 years ago and had a backlog ever since.
  
 With a family member in hospital, insane workload and a family, there is a lot to do.
  
 I am going through messages now, so will do some now and rest tomorrow. I will also reply to those who have posted here tomorrow also.


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


>


 
 The first ever copper Venom IEM cable, this was a real pain to make, but wanted to see if i could do it.
  
 Waiting on a new batch of Silver Venom wires and we will then launch a line of Venom IEM cables and also a more affordable line of Venom headphone cables that will utilize 4 wires, making it affordable for everyone and still retain the awesome sound.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> The first ever copper Venom IEM cable, this was a real pain to make, but wanted to see if i could do it.
> 
> Waiting on a new batch of Silver Venom wires and we will then launch a line of Venom IEM cables and also a more affordable line of Venom headphone cables that will utilize 4 wires, making it affordable for everyone and still retain the awesome sound.




Heheh! Sorry to have put you through that, Frank.

Ooh! Where do I sign up for the silver venom iem cables and the Venom headphone cables?


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Heheh! Sorry to have put you through that, Frank.
> 
> Ooh! Where do I sign up for the silver venom iem cables and the Venom headphone cables?



U keep on surprising us..new venoms? Iem silver venom versions? What comes next? 

And ur very secret 8-wire copper venoms? R there any versions coming up also? 

Am sorry to hear about ur family..makes my birthday feel unimportant when i hear that someone i know has close family in hospital...hope he/she gets out soon  
all the best to u and ur family mate.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Also, i understand that me taking time to reply might make people think that they will then have to wait longer for their order, being further down the list.
  
 So from now on, when you PM me about placing an order, you can consider your order placed on that date as i will put you on the list by not when i receive payment, but by when you first contact me to place an order. This will not count if the order is then placed couple months later.
  
 Hope that makes sense.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Also, i understand that me taking time to reply might make people think that they will then have to wait longer for their order, being further down the list.
> 
> So from now on, when you PM me about placing an order, you can consider your order placed on that date as i will put you on the list by not when i receive payment, but by when you first contact me to place an order. This will not count if the order is then placed couple months later.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.



Only the newbies think that..us 'the regulars', know how it works with ur products and orders...but thanks for again explaining.


----------



## Lugnegaard

hifimanrookie said:


> Perfectly said..u took the words right out of my mouth!
> 
> If u want best..u have to rest...so relax..he will reply eventually
> 
> Tip: after mailing him..also pm him with same text..


 
 Ok, got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Perhaps you guys could help me out while Frank finishes his current batch. I'm running HD650 with a Bottlehead Crack and a Musical Fidelity M1 DAC. Now it's time for a better cable and I can't really decode on what to choose. My budget isn't up for Silver Poison or SWidow, since I kinda need a little longer cable, at least 10 feet. 
 I'm not a detail digger, I want my music to be spacious with a big soundstage and really black background. Most of my tunes are relaxed jazz (like Krall), one man blues (like Muddy Waters) and classical.
  
 What is your suggestions? 
 Does it take Frank as long to ship a DIY cable as a completed product?


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Sorry lads, been really busy with current batch of headphone cables as i want to get these out within 2-3 weeks and also clear my backlog as i would like to take a break this year, not had one since i launched Toxic 3 years ago and had a backlog ever since.
> 
> With a family member in hospital, insane workload and a family, there is a lot to do.
> 
> I am going through messages now, so will do some now and rest tomorrow. I will also reply to those who have posted here tomorrow also.




Frank, I'm sorry to hear this news.
I do hope things work out.


----------



## Lugnegaard

Bless your family Frank! I hope everything turns out good. Get some rest


----------



## smaragd

@Lugnegaard : I got my Silver Poison DIY kit 2 weeks after I ordered it... 

Sent from my LG-E988 using Tapatalk


----------



## designmaniac

toxic cables said:


> Sorry lads, been really busy with current batch of headphone cables as i want to get these out within 2-3 weeks and also clear my backlog as i would like to take a break this year, not had one since i launched Toxic 3 years ago and had a backlog ever since.
> 
> With a family member in hospital, insane workload and a family, there is a lot to do.
> 
> I am going through messages now, so will do some now and rest tomorrow. I will also reply to those who have posted here tomorrow also.


 
 Sorry to hear of your news mate. All the very best wishes to you and your family. I sent you an inquiry about a cable, but it can wait under the current circumstances. I can imagine how busy you are. When I do send/re=send you a message is it best to email you or PM you here? Thanks and all the best to your family. Cheers


----------



## som4ew

Hi Frank,
Sorry for the news, whishig all the best for you and your family.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for the kind words and patience guys, i really appreciate it.
  
 Have cleared all PM's yesterday and will respond to replies today and to emails today.
  
 Will run a Venom giveaway soon as a thank you to all my customers. As you all know, i always like to give a little back to my loyal customers.


----------



## aLm0sT

toxic cables said:


> Thanks for the kind words and patience guys, i really appreciate it.
> 
> Have cleared all PM's yesterday and will respond to replies today and to emails today.
> 
> Will run a Venom giveaway soon as a thank you to all my customers. As you all know, i always like to give a little back to my loyal customers.


 
  
 Sent you PM a week ago and haven't received a reply yet. Maybe you read it and forgot to reply. Please check, thanks,


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> The first ever copper Venom IEM cable, this was a real pain to make, but wanted to see if i could do it.
> 
> Waiting on a new batch of Silver Venom wires and we will then launch a line of Venom IEM cables and also a more affordable line of Venom headphone cables that will utilize 4 wires, making it affordable for everyone and still retain the awesome sound.




The Venom has arrived. It is a primeval yet beautiful beast of a cable! Absolutely gorgeous though intimidating. 

The sonics are incredible. Deep soundstage and smooth out of the box. So so organic. Very rich sound.

Compared to the BW, the Venom has a much richer & layered sound and there is greater resonance and more realistic portrayal of the music. It makes my fitear custom sound like a can.

There is a caveat: because the Venom is not an ordinary iem cable, do not expect to be walking around town with these in your ears. It should be noted that Frank himself did warn me about that. I agree: the weight and stiffness of the cable militate against that.

So, the bottom line is this: wonderful sound, but not for up and about use. 

I am very happy because it vindicates my views about the Venom and my faith in Frank's craftsmanship. 

Frank, thanks for indulging my penchant for crazy ideas.


----------



## Lockeray

kiats said:


> The Venom has arrived. It is a primeval yet beautiful beast of a cable! Absolutely gorgeous though intimidating.
> 
> The sonics are incredible. Deep soundstage and smooth out of the box. So so organic. Very rich sound.
> 
> ...


 

 Very interested to know how the new venom series differs from the widow series besides the ergonomics which is mentioned here.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lockeray said:


> Very interested to know how the new venom series differs from the widow series besides the ergonomics which is mentioned here.



Venoms use retangular SOLID 18AWG wire and not stranded wire (22-26AWG) as in the BW/SW, as far i know.

Hope to see my Venom surface one day from the snake pit


----------



## TheLastDevil

I think he meant the new Venom IEM cables


----------



## citraian

I think the IEM wires are also solid.


----------



## Kiats

If Frank intends the silver Venom iem cables to be like my copper Venom, they would be solid core vs stranded for BW. Of course, I remain corrected by Frank.


----------



## inter voice

I believe all VENOM cables from FRANK are solid core


----------



## citraian

inter voice said:


> I believe all VENOM cables from FRANK are solid core


 
 Yep, that's what I know as well.


----------



## lin0003

toxic cables said:


> Thanks for the kind words and patience guys, i really appreciate it.
> 
> Have cleared all PM's yesterday and will respond to replies today and to emails today.
> 
> Will run a Venom giveaway soon as a thank you to all my customers. As you all know, i always like to give a little back to my loyal customers.


 
 I got a HD800 and I really want a nice cable for it. I think it is a little too bright, but I prefer it without the anax mod more. What cable would you recommend Frank? I was looking at the copper venom, it looks like the perfect match for the HD800.


----------



## inter voice

I have both BW and SW for my 2 HD800s and IMHO both SW and BW works wonderfully well BUT if you prefer less HF then go for BW.  You can't go wrong with it.
  
 I have not tried Copper Venom and from feedbacks in the forum it should sound better than BW, however you need to pay more and have to wait for quite some time before you can get it.


----------



## lin0003

inter voice said:


> I have both BW and SW for my 2 HD800s and IMHO both SW and BW works wonderfully well BUT if you prefer less HF then go for BW.  You can't go wrong with it.
> 
> I have not tried Copper Venom and from feedbacks in the forum it should sound better than BW, however you need to pay more and have to wait for quite some time before you can get it.


 
 I'm ok with waiting, but I am mainly wondering how much better it is and how flexible it is. The HD800 stock cable is really rigid.


----------



## inter voice

It seems to me that copper Venom looks to be more rigid than the HD800 stock cable and may be someone can correct me if I am wrong.  According to the feedback from folks in the forum copper Venom sounds better than BW but from my interpretation the gain might not be in proportion with the price.  You need to take into account of the price, the waiting time and the improvement in SQ before making your decision.


----------



## lin0003

inter voice said:


> It seems to me that copper Venom looks to be more rigid than the HD800 stock cable and may be someone can correct me if I am wrong.  According to the feedback from folks in the forum copper Venom sounds better than BW but from my interpretation the gain might not be in proportion with the price.  You need to take into account of the price, the waiting time and the improvement in SQ before making your decision.


 
 Yeah, tough decision lol.
  
 Frank, is there a thicker BW?


----------



## Kiats

lin0003 said:


> Yeah, tough decision lol.
> 
> Frank, is there a thicker BW?




8 wire BW


----------



## inter voice

kiats said:


> 8 wire BW


 
 +1


----------



## lin0003

kiats said:


> 8 wire BW


 
 Haha yeah.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> 8 wire BW


i have a 22awg 8wire bw...stunning sounding with a code-x headphone or a he500..a league up compared to the regular ALSO EXCELLENT 4wire 22awg BW i also had...but then again..i have a balanced dual mono custom version...so that will help also a bit to improve soundquality 

But i hope to hear something from frank concerning my super-secret Venom for my code-x  and then who knows..i then maybe could put my custom made BW on sale then..MAYBE


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry lads/ladies,
  
 Really busy, will go through all PM's and emails today, aswell as answer all questions regarding the Venom.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Sorry lads/ladies,
> 
> Really busy, will go through all PM's and emails today, aswell as answer all questions regarding the Venom.



Yeah, that beast is getting more followers with every second that ticks by all of a sudden, i wonder why


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Yeah, that beast is getting more followers with every second that ticks by all of a sudden, i wonder why




And rightly so too! The Venom is making my Fitear sound like a full sized can! The music is now deep and rich.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> And rightly so too! The Venom is making my Fitear sound like a full sized can! The music is now deep and rich.



So it sounds like a supercharged 8wire BW..with every part improved..and i happen to know how uniquely beautiful a 8wire 22awg sounds like.. 
Damn i want mine!!!! But am patient


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> So it sounds like a supercharged 8wire BW..with every part improved..and i happen to know how uniquely beautiful a 8wire 22awg sounds like..
> Damn i want mine!!!! But am patient




Indeed it is!


----------



## Toxic Cables

The RC-4 IEM cable is much stiffer then what a headphone cable is, this is because each sleeve has 2 wires side by side, which makes it quite stiff. This was the only way to make the cable, without making it as bulky as the headphone cables.
  
 For the Silver Venom, i am actually having the wire especially made for the IEM cables, so will have thinner sleeving and silver in general is also much more softer, so will be more flexible.
  
 I actually received the Silver Venom and Silver Widow wires a couple of days ago from my wire manufacturers, they will now be heading off to have the insulation applied next week. I go through several manufacturers to build some of my wires, as i feel one does a better job on some parts then another, while others don't do the type of wires i want, rather then having one place do all the work. It's easier to get one place to do all the work and save money and time, but then i don't get something i am perfectly happy with.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> The RC-4 IEM cable is much stiffer then what a headphone cable is, this is because each sleeve has 2 wires side by side, which makes it quite stiff. This was the only way to make the cable, without making it as bulky as the headphone cables.
> 
> For the Silver Venom, i am actually having the wire especially made for the IEM cables, so will have thinner sleeving and silver in general is also much more softer, so will be more flexible.
> 
> I actually received the Silver Venom and Silver Widow wires a couple of days ago from my wire manufacturers, they will now be heading off to have the insulation applied next week. I go through several manufacturers to build some of my wires, as i feel one does a better job on some parts then another, while others don't do the type of wires i want, rather then having one place do all the work. It's easier to get one place to do all the work and save money and time, but then i don't get something i am perfectly happy with.




I should add that my copper venom is a balanced one for use with my ak240. And so each channel is fully insulated from the other. Great for balanced sound.


----------



## firefox131

Thanks Frank for the update. I have yet to have a chance to audition Kiat's venom but he has shared his impressions with me. Awesome it seems. Will await eagerly for your updates.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just bought this snake,


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

toxic cables said:


> Just bought this snake,


 

 Beatiful. Out of curiousity, how many have you got?


----------



## angelsblood

toxic cables said:


> Just bought this snake,




Beauty! Mesmerizing pattern


----------



## DarkKnight74

Hi folks, I apologize if this has been asked before, but if I would like to order some cables from Frank, would it be easier to email or PM him? Sorry guys, first timer here....so trying to get some sense of how things work here....


----------



## jrprana

darkknight74 said:


> Hi folks, I apologize if this has been asked before, but if I would like to order some cables from Frank, would it be easier to email or PM him? Sorry guys, first timer here....so trying to get some sense of how things work here....




I find PM is the best way to reach Frank. Give him a few days, and he will reply. If you don't receive a reply after a few days, PM him again.
He does reply to each and every PM he receives.


----------



## sensui123

toxic cables said:


> Just bought this snake,


 
  
 Frank has a problem.....unfortunately I can relate to this in my hobbies......it's like an itch you can't quite fully scratch hah.  Congrats on another exotic specimen.....my vice right now is actually not in head fi but consuming me all the same..  =\  I will be back!


----------



## Lugnegaard

WOW!! I made an order last wednesday (30 feet of Viper) and got it today! That is seriously fast!!


----------



## firefox131

My transportable rig with Frank's virus. Subject to a complete run in, all I can say is WOW!!


----------



## atsq17

lugnegaard said:


> WOW!! I made an order last wednesday (30 feet of Viper) and got it today! That is seriously fast!!


 
  
 Haha. I wish I could relate. 
  
 However, my order is more complicated and involves a fair bit of labour.


----------



## nephilim32

Hi everyone. This question is for avid HD 800 users. My question is does buying the copper venom occ toxic cable really make at least a 25% upgrade in sound quality as opposed to the original stock cable the 800's come with when paired with a warm tube amp, say the WOO AUDIO WA6E model?? Love to hear people's experience with this matter. I'm in the process of wanting to limit the HD 800's weighty treble and syballus. Much help is needed and I think 1800$ to 2000$ will solve this matter. 
Also. Is CABLE PRO's copper cable being a 650$ price tag really all that better than the toxic OCC venom? 

Love your help my fellow. Audiophiles.


----------



## sensui123

nephilim32 said:


> Hi everyone. This question is for avid HD 800 users. My question is does buying the copper venom occ toxic cable really make at least a 25% upgrade in sound quality as opposed to the original stock cable the 800's come with when paired with a warm tube amp, say the WOO AUDIO WA6E model?? Love to hear people's experience with this matter. I'm in the process of wanting to limit the HD 800's weighty treble and syballus. Much help is needed and I think 1800$ to 2000$ will solve this matter.
> Also. Is CABLE PRO's copper cable being a 650$ price tag really all that better than the toxic OCC venom?
> 
> Love your help my fellow. Audiophiles.


 
  
 I think you are not being realistic in expecting a 25% "upgrade" (what is that anyway, can't be measured when it comes to SQ and everyone's hearing is different) from a cable.  To tame the HD800, you need to carefully pair the amp/DAC to the headphone and then fine tune with cables afterwards. 
  
 That said, the copper venom I can say has made the most difference out of all the cables I purchased.  It is a definite improvement and matches very well with the HD800 maintaining the clarity/resolution and helping with the fatigue.  To me, if there is 1 cable to buy for the HD800, it has to be the copper venom from Frank.


----------



## Kiats

nephilim32 said:


> Hi everyone. This question is for avid HD 800 users. My question is does buying the copper venom occ toxic cable really make at least a 25% upgrade in sound quality as opposed to the original stock cable the 800's come with when paired with a warm tube amp, say the WOO AUDIO WA6E model?? Love to hear people's experience with this matter. I'm in the process of wanting to limit the HD 800's weighty treble and syballus. Much help is needed and I think 1800$ to 2000$ will solve this matter.
> Also. Is CABLE PRO's copper cable being a 650$ price tag really all that better than the toxic OCC venom?
> 
> Love your help my fellow. Audiophiles.




I have the cablepro reverie. I would not conclude that it is better than the copper Venom merely because it costs more. I would just say that they are different.

In any event, Frank's cables are really fantastic value and so should not be judged on price point.


----------



## nephilim32

Very 





kiats said:


> I have the cablepro reverie. I would not conclude that it is better than the copper Venom merely because it costs more. I would just say that they are different.
> 
> In any event, Frank's cables are really fantastic value and so should not be judged on price point.




Thank you for your honesty and I am really thinking about grabbing the Copper venom. How is it different from the reverie in your estimation? I'd love to know, especially since they are wickedly priced differently. I also sent Frank a message with some questions regarding the cable in relation to my headphone set up. Right now I've got a Harman Kardon receiver/ Amp which in my opinion powers the HD 800's magnificently partly because they are not power thirsty only being 300ohms. Then I have an ARCAM irDAC which makes my audio sing and does get rid of some of the furious treble and sibilance because of the DAC's good clean and warm analog signal. My feeling and I asked frank about this where getting that cable (copper venom) help with a smoother sibilance while still keeping the HD's amazing dynamics? I still await his response.


----------



## hifimanrookie

nephilim32 said:


> Very
> Thank you for your honesty and I am really thinking about grabbing the Copper venom. How is it different from the reverie in your estimation? I'd love to know, especially since they are wickedly priced differently. I also sent Frank a message with some questions regarding the cable in relation to my headphone set up. Right now I've got a Harman Kardon receiver/ Amp which in my opinion powers the HD 800's magnificently partly because they are not power thirsty only being 300ohms. Then I have an ARCAM irDAC which makes my audio sing and does get rid of some of the furious treble and sibilance because of the DAC's good clean and warm analog signal. My feeling and I asked frank about this where getting that cable (copper venom) help with a smoother sibilance while still keeping the HD's amazing dynamics? I still await his response.



I have a custom balanced 8wire 22awg dual mono black widow cable (but am already waiting for a venom version of that cable to be built by frank).some people call it the hifimanrookie special..lolz..

.that cable..for the price it costs is a no brainer..until now i didnt come across of any cable capable of delivering of such sweet music for that price.... 

The Venon that i will get must be out of this world good to beat this, especially paired with a brighter phone like a he500 (which i had for 2 years) code-x (which i own now) or a hd800 it shines!... The ones which have a 8wire BW (whether 'standard' or custommade like mine) know its an excellent cable..punching far above its pricepoint.

About u mentioning 25 % improvement over the standard cable..well that will never happen..no matter how expensive the new cable is.. But that its better...no doubt! U better invest (HUGE!) in ur rig to get that improvement

As sensui also said..many cables are good..u just have to find the right on for ur likings.. Pricewise frank is almost unbeatable with the quality he makes..IMHO ofcourse!!!!!!


----------



## nephilim32

sensui123 said:


> I think you are not being realistic in expecting a 25% "upgrade" (what is that anyway, can't be measured when it comes to SQ and everyone's hearing is different) from a cable.  To tame the HD800, you need to carefully pair the amp/DAC to the headphone and then fine tune with cables afterwards.
> 
> That said, the copper venom I can say has made the most difference out of all the cables I purchased.  It is a definite improvement and matches very well with the HD800 maintaining the clarity/resolution and helping with the fatigue.  To me, if there is 1 cable to buy for the HD800, it has to be the copper venom from Frank.




I think what you said is a fair assessment. Buying the right DAC/Headphones to pair with is indeed a trail a error process, but think I have found a real winner with the 800's and the ARCAM. It's definitely a match and now I want to experience and experiment with different cables offered for the 800's. ALso, I do appreciate your honesty of how you feel the Copper Venom has made a difference. I would love to hear more from you in this matter. First of all, how does it differ or maybe surpass the already 8-stage copper wiring of the original (stock) cable that comes with the HD's? Love to hear what you have found.


----------



## nephilim32

hifimanrookie said:


> I have a custom balanced 8wire 22awg dual mono black widow cable (but am already waiting for a venom version of that cable to be built by frank).some people call it the hifimanrookie special..lolz..
> 
> .that cable..for the price it costs is a no brainer..until now i didnt come across of any cable capable of delivering of such sweet music for that price....
> 
> ...




I see. I guess 25% is unrealistic and a tad high. I haven't experimented with any cables offered for the HD 800 so forgive my ignorance on the matter, but realistically I'd love at least a 10% upgrade in sound quality or dynamics for a 300$ cable. I think that is fair. We all work hard for our money (well at least I do) so I don't want to get tapped or duped into some snake oil salesmanship, especially in regards to something like cables. Anyway. It's something to think about.


----------



## Kiats

nephilim32 said:


> Very
> Thank you for your honesty and I am really thinking about grabbing the Copper venom. How is it different from the reverie in your estimation? I'd love to know, especially since they are wickedly priced differently. I also sent Frank a message with some questions regarding the cable in relation to my headphone set up. Right now I've got a Harman Kardon receiver/ Amp which in my opinion powers the HD 800's magnificently partly because they are not power thirsty only being 300ohms. Then I have an ARCAM irDAC which makes my audio sing and does get rid of some of the furious treble and sibilance because of the DAC's good clean and warm analog signal. My feeling and I asked frank about this where getting that cable (copper venom) help with a smoother sibilance while still keeping the HD's amazing dynamics? I still await his response.




Like I said, both different but work to smoothen out the HD800.

One of the reasons for the HD800 having slightly exuberant trebles, I suspect, is the spc cable use as stock.


----------



## drez

kiats said:


> Like I said, both different but work to smoothen out the HD800.
> 
> One of the reasons for the HD800 having slightly exuberant trebles, I suspect, is the spc cable use as stock.


 
  
 IIRC stock HD800 cable is also pure copper, but it does have a characteristic sound.  I have also tried other pure copper cables which do not alter the treble presentation.  
  
 I have heard cables that smooth the treble, but this is not something I personally want to do with a cable, I prefer to use transparent cable and Anax mod 2.0 the HD800.  I still feel a good UPOCC cable lends that last bit of timbral and tonal transparency, ideally without affecting transient accuracy.
  
 To be honest though this is just my opinion, and a cable is just as valid way as any to tune the sound of the HD800 if one so pleases.
  
 I have had good experience with litz OCC copper in cotton in the past, do Toxic have anything like this?


----------



## citraian

The stock HD 800 cable is SPC (Silver Plated Copper).


----------



## Kiats

citraian said:


> The stock HD 800 cable is SPC (Silver Plated Copper).




+1. I recall that's what the specs sheet for the HD800 says.


----------



## Kiats

drez said:


> IIRC stock HD800 cable is also pure copper, but it does have a characteristic sound.  I have also tried other pure copper cables which do not alter the treble presentation.
> 
> I have heard cables that smooth the treble, but this is not something I personally want to do with a cable, I prefer to use transparent cable and Anax mod 2.0 the HD800.  I still feel a good UPOCC cable lends that last bit of timbral and tonal transparency, ideally without affecting transient accuracy.
> 
> ...




Agree on effect of cables. You are looking at the Black Widow..


----------



## nephilim32

^^^^ thanks everyone. This is quite helpful in my decision making to pursue smoothing out the HD's very bright treble and sibilance. I have to admit the ARCAM irDAC has made a wonderful contribution to the HD 800's sound base. The ARCAM carries a very strong analog signal which does help smooth out the HD's treble, but not at very high volumes. Anyway, the ARCAM is a great buy and a great pairing with the HD's. I think my next purchase to seal the relationship of my headphones and DAC beautifully, will be a TOXIC cable (Copper Venom.)


----------



## Kiats

nephilim32 said:


> ^^^^ thanks everyone. This is quite helpful in my decision making to pursue smoothing out the HD's very bright treble and sibilance. I have to admit the ARCAM irDAC has made a wonderful contribution to the HD 800's sound base. The ARCAM carries a very strong analog signal which does help smooth out the HD's treble, but not at very high volumes. Anyway, the ARCAM is a great buy and a great pairing with the HD's. I think my next purchase to seal the relationship of my headphones and DAC beautifully, will be a TOXIC cable (Copper Venom.)




Congrats! Always nice to come to a decision


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Congrats! Always nice to come to a decision



My friend..since when do u have a abyss??? I just saw it in ur signature! Damn..thats uberhigh league! Does it perform according to its huge pricetag? I read contradictionary info about that... Nice headphone collection u have mate, especially ur iem selection.... Do u have a toxic cable for every headphone (and iem) u have? 
And i see u have the higher end hifiman phones as well...pity u didnt get an original code-x, when u could (as i did).as that would certainly complement ur collection..it was a last minute decision..as i wanted to get a he6..

But for sure it could be one of ur favorite phones to listen on, as they are extraordinary..am still stunned that i managed to get one...and feel lucky...


----------



## DarkKnight74

jrprana said:


> I find PM is the best way to reach Frank. Give him a few days, and he will reply. If you don't receive a reply after a few days, PM him again.
> He does reply to each and every PM he receives.


 
  
 Thanks jrprana! I've PMed Frank my order.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> My friend..since when do u have a abyss??? I just saw it in ur signature! Damn..thats uberhigh league! Does it perform according to its huge pricetag? I read contradictionary info about that... Nice headphone collection u have mate, especially ur iem selection.... Do u have a toxic cable for every headphone (and iem) u have?
> And i see u have the higher end hifiman phones as well...pity u didnt get an original code-x, when u could (as i did).as that would certainly complement ur collection..it was a last minute decision..as i wanted to get a he6..
> 
> But for sure it could be one of ur favorite phones to listen on, as they are extraordinary..am still stunned that i managed to get one...and feel lucky...




Heheh! It's a recent acquisition. Well, properly driven, it is an amazing headphone. The speed, the clarity and the depth and width of the soundstage... Not to mention the deep impact of the bass.

And yes, I would have at least one Toxic cable for each of the headphones or iems, where possible. Sometimes, more than one.  I swap around with my Fitear customs, for example. Will need to discuss with Frank what my ideas for a Toxic cable for the Abyss...

Oh well... I just wasn't sure. At that point in time.  But who knows in the future...?


----------



## drez

citraian said:


> The stock HD 800 cable is SPC (Silver Plated Copper).




I stand corrected.


----------



## Lugnegaard

Built my Viper today, was a lot of fun. The round 4-braid was a little bit of a challenge but it came out good.
  
 My question is: how long do you have to burn them in? At the moment they doesn't sound so good, the soundstage is very small compared to the stock cable and it lacks body.
  
 Cheers,
 Mike


----------



## Lugnegaard

It turned out pretty ok for a first try.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Heheh! It's a recent acquisition. Well, properly driven, it is an amazing headphone. The speed, the clarity and the depth and width of the soundstage... Not to mention the deep impact of the bass.
> 
> And yes, I would have at least one Toxic cable for each of the headphones or iems, where possible. Sometimes, more than one.  I swap around with my Fitear customs, for example. Will need to discuss with Frank what my ideas for a Toxic cable for the Abyss...
> 
> Oh well... I just wasn't sure. At that point in time.  But who knows in the future...?




Pity..as he wont be making any anymore..the only 20 originals he will ever make (were all NOS HE5's) are sold out...no more..but u can try to find a very RARE second hand HE5 (not HE5LE!!) and let him transform him into a code-x  it wont be a new code-x headphone..but u will get the soundquality of one 

Am happy for u that u like the abyss..so now ur waiting for the new to come electrostatic TOTL hifiman headphone huh? The new godzilla of headphones? The killer of giants?

BTW..Just got a pm from frank that my new cable will probably be ready around middle next month..yeah!!!!!  am really curious what he will have cooked up for my cable then..i told him to go wild on it  hope i wont get a cable of REAL snake skin 

So soon i will also be part of the elite secretious venom family 

@lugnegaard: i always take at least 100hrs burn-in time for any cable i buy. 
And weird that ur own built viper cable sounds worse then ur standard cable, as any toxic cable should sound better then the standard one from the start in my experience...but i never had a viper, so maybe its a viper thingie, maybe it just needs burn in time :rolleyes:
...but ur cable looks good by the way! Very tidy!
Have fun with it


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Pity..as he wont be making any anymore..the only 20 originals he will ever make (were all NOS HE5's) are sold out...no more..but u can try to find a very RARE second hand HE5 (not HE5LE!!) and let him transform him into a code-x  it wont be a new code-x headphone..but u will get the soundquality of one
> 
> Am happy for u that u like the abyss..so now ur waiting for the new to come electrostatic TOTL hifiman headphone huh? The new godzilla of headphones? The killer of giants?
> 
> ...




We have to teach you the secret handshake, Paolo. ;p Look forward to hearing your impressions.

As for the new hifiman, let me order a nuclear plant to power it first...


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> We have to teach you the secret handshake, Paolo. ;p Look forward to hearing your impressions.
> 
> As for the new hifiman, let me order a nuclear plant to power it first...





A bit oftopic..but..OMG..5-1 against spain...we totally humiliated them ...poor spain..oops..now back ontopic


----------



## lin0003

Hey Frank, I heard that you had a 18AWG Litz copper cable? How much does that cost (HD800, 6ft)?


----------



## hifimanrookie

lin0003 said:


> Hey Frank, I heard that you had a 18AWG Litz copper cable? How much does that cost (HD800, 6ft)?



Sent him a pm ..thats the correct way for inquiries for pricing.
Small tip: if ur looking for an excellent cable for ur hd800..go for a 8wire 22awg Black widow...or the 18awg retangular solid wire copper venom rc4 (4wire)..both copper cables


----------



## lin0003

hifimanrookie said:


> Sent him a pm ..thats the correct way for inquiries for pricing.
> Small tip: if ur looking for an excellent cable for ur hd800..go for a 8wire 22awg Black widow...or the 18awg retangular solid wire copper venom rc4 (4wire)..both copper cables


 
 PM sent. I really want a cable that isn't too thick though and the one that project86 posted a while back looks perfect.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lin0003 said:


> PM sent. I really want a cable that isn't too thick though and the one that project86 posted a while back looks perfect.



Btw 18awg is a thick cable.

.the BW is flexible, looks sexy, is not heavy nor to thick and sounds wonderful, and not unimportant..he is very affordable! and u can choose for different sleeves if i am not mistaken (also silk)..

To give u an idea of how thick a 8wire 22awg Bw is..my dual mono balanced cable.....a 4wire 22awg version is much thinner also..and if thats still to thick..a 26awg BW is also possible.


----------



## moedawg140

If this has been discussed in the past, I apologize in advance.  I'm curious, if anyone who has the Shure SE846 IEM and has one of these aftermarket cables, which one you went with, and how does the new cable sound compared to the stock Shure cable?  Also, do you feel it is worth the price for the auditory upgrade?  (not talking about the comfort of the cables at all).  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Lugnegaard

lugnegaard said:


> Built my Viper today, was a lot of fun. The round 4-braid was a little bit of a challenge but it came out good.
> 
> My question is: how long do you have to burn them in? At the moment they doesn't sound so good, the soundstage is very small compared to the stock cable and it lacks body.
> 
> ...


 
 My bad! I has made a mistake in the soldering process and now it sounds awesome!


----------



## hifimanrookie

lugnegaard said:


> My bad! I has made a mistake in the soldering process and now it sounds awesome!



Good for u..as u saying that ur viper cable sounding worse then ur standard cable sounded a bit weird to me 

Have fun listening! But still...it needs around 100hrs or so to be fully burned in and on its best...in my experience anyway....


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Sent him a pm ..thats the correct way for inquiries for pricing.
> Small tip: if ur looking for an excellent cable for ur hd800..go for a 8wire 22awg Black widow...or the 18awg retangular solid wire copper venom rc4 (4wire)..both copper cables




+1


----------



## Justin_Time

drez said:


> IIRC stock HD800 cable is also pure copper, but it does have a characteristic sound.  I have also tried other pure copper cables which do not alter the treble presentation.
> 
> I have heard cables that smooth the treble, but this is not something I personally want to do with a cable, I prefer to use transparent cable and Anax mod 2.0 the HD800.  I still feel a good UPOCC cable lends that last bit of timbral and tonal transparency, ideally without affecting transient accuracy.
> 
> ...


 
 I did the "Anaxilus" modification on the inside of my HD800 cups as well.  The damping material on the periphery of the drivers significantly reduced sibilance (with only a mild loss of the sound-stage size) but did not eliminate it.  I found it necessary yo use the Copper Venom cable in addition to the Anaxilus mod to eliminate the sibilance and stridency in the HD800 sound.  That and a very clean amp,


----------



## longbowbbs

justin_time said:


> drez said:
> 
> 
> > IIRC stock HD800 cable is also pure copper, but it does have a characteristic sound.  I have also tried other pure copper cables which do not alter the treble presentation.
> ...


 
 Or, no Anax mod and some Silver Widows......


----------



## nigeljames

+ 1


----------



## Justin_Time

longbowbbs said:


> Or, no Anax mod and some Silver Widows......





longbowbbs said:


> Or, no Anax mod and some Silver Widows......




You are joking, I hope. 

While the Silver Poison and Silver Widow are great for the Audeze LCD2/3, they are not good matches for the HD800, which is positively allergic to silver. Both the positive qualities of the HD800 (tight bass, details) and it's flaws (sibilance, stridency, lack of bass volume and impact) become accentuated. The overall sound become overly analytical, sizzling and rather unpleasant. The bass also becomes too quick, thin and lacks impact. You don't want to go there.


----------



## longbowbbs

justin_time said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Or, no Anax mod and some Silver Widows......
> ...


 
 Pardon while I disagree....Mike's mod is a great thing for many people. It is not useful for me. I have also found the SW's to be a terrific pairing with the HD800's. I would point out that I consider cables to be a final frosting. They are not the be all for sound by themselves. However, as part of a chain they can be that last bit that really makes the sound complete.
  
 If you are finding fault with HD800's, "_Look to thy chain_". I am running a north of $10K chain that took a lot of time to perfect to my tastes and it is wonderful. All the elements do their part. Weakness anywhere will be identified.
  
 So....Thanks for your opinion, that is what we do here, however, your experience does not define everyone else's....


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Pardon while I disagree....Mike's mod is a great thing for many people. It is not useful for me. I have also found the SW's to be a terrific pairing with the HD800's. I would point out that I consider cables to be a final frosting. They are not the be all for sound by themselves. However, as part of a chain they can be that last bit that really makes the sound complete.
> 
> If you are finding fault with HD800's, "_[COLOR=B22222]Look to thy chain[/COLOR]_". I am running a north of $10K chain that took a lot of time to perfect to my tastes and it is wonderful. All the elements do their part. Weakness anywhere will be identified.
> 
> So....Thanks for your opinion, that is what we do here, however, your experience does not define everyone else's....



My friend..i partly have to disagree with u also...u forget that u have a rig thats north of being warm sounding with ur carly..ofcourse a silver widow will do fine then with a hd800.. But a more neutral sounding (ss) dont...in that case the silver will over accentuate what was mentioned before for the hd800... But i agree...its the used configuration that makes the hd800 sound more brighter or less... And a cable is only in a little part responsible for the soundsignature....

Sooo..if u have a darker/warmer sounding rig..go for the excellent SW, if u have an amp thats more neutral or colder...best way is to get a good copper cable..like the BW 22awg (especially the 8wire) or the copper venom rc4.

Question..did u actually try a black widow or copper venom with ur rig? Just to compare to ur silver widow?

Dont get me wrong..the SW is a top cable!!!!!! With the righ rig/headphone it sounds wonderful.

All imho ofcourse


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Pardon while I disagree....Mike's mod is a great thing for many people. It is not useful for me. I have also found the SW's to be a terrific pairing with the HD800's. I would point out that I consider cables to be a final frosting. They are not the be all for sound by themselves. However, as part of a chain they can be that last bit that really makes the sound complete.
> ...


 
 Paulo, I have not had the pleasure of trying the BW. Maybe a Christmas present for myself this year? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My post position was more addressing the tone of the post than to argue one cable's merits above another. The chain is the thing. In mine, the SW fits beautifully. In another, not so much. I have never found the HD800's to be the overly bright HP some people post about. To be fair, I am generally running them on a strong tube rig. I will say they also sound great on my Geek Out 1000 (Review forthcoming) when I travel, so I am a satisfied Sennheiser fan. Perhaps I prefer a brighter sound signature? 
  
 I have tried all of the Audeze's, Beyer's, HiFi Man's, etc and there are many flavor's out there (I did like the LCD-X as another flavor). You cannot lump them all together and say one is Best for all. For yourself, certainly. 
  
 The SW's are a wonderful addition to my JH16's....They really tame the bass. I love the tight control they provide.
  
 Nice to have choices!
  




  
 Eric


----------



## inter voice

I have owned SW, BW and 18 AWG Scorpion for my 2 HD800s.
  
 I don't find SW bright with my HD800 but gives much more details as well as better space than the BW and Scorpion.  As someone in the previous thread had mentioned it depends very much on the rigs your have.
  
 I also have a paired of LCD-X which is connected the SW.  They are perfect matches and the SW brings out more HF details than the stock cable.


----------



## Justin_Time

longbowbbs said:


> Pardon while I disagree....Mike's mod is a great thing for many people. It is not useful for me. I have also found the SW's to be a terrific pairing with the HD800's. I would point out that I consider cables to be a final frosting. They are not the be all for sound by themselves. However, as part of a chain they can be that last bit that really makes the sound complete.
> 
> If you are finding fault with HD800's, "_Look to thy chain_". I am running a north of $10K chain that took a lot of time to perfect to my tastes and it is wonderful. All the elements do their part. Weakness anywhere will be identified.
> 
> So....Thanks for your opinion, that is what we do here, however, your experience does not define everyone elsonic tastese's....


 
  
 Sorry,  I never  said  that my experience should define anybody else's. You said it,  I simply related: my experience and my opinion, which is of course biased by my own sonic taste, all in the hope that it may help others.
  
 I do agree that all the links in the chain matter.  We all know that audio gears are not perfect.  So the ultimate goal may not be to put together the best, most transparent or most expensive components together but rather to find a combination of components that can compensate for each other flaws and accentuate their strength if needed.  The resulting combination should deliver a highly musical sound as defined by the seeker's taste.
  
 With the HD800, my favorite headphones so far, I have tried a combination of about  4 to 5  different DACs, over a dozen amps (SS, hybrids and tubes; details in my profiles) and countless wires such as the OCC Silver (Frank's Silver Widow and Silver Poison), Silver-coated OCC copper, OFC, UPC, OCC Copper (Frank's Copper Venom and Moon's V1 orV2, I cannot recall).  
  
 That was how I was able to deduce that the tendencies toward sibilance and stridency  was inherent to the HD800, probably the way the the manufacturer voiced it.  OCC Silver cable is very transparent and revealing, in my opinion.  I needed something "less transparent" in the high frequencies to tone down the HD800 hissing and the Copper Venom (OCC Copper) did the trick.  The same goes with the choice of amp where a little bloom in the bass helps the HD800 a lot but that's a topic for a different forum.


----------



## Justin_Time

hifimanrookie said:


> My friend..i partly have to disagree with u also...u forget that u have a rig thats north of being warm sounding with ur carly..ofcourse a silver widow will do fine then with a hd800.. But a more neutral sounding (ss) dont...in that case the silver will over accentuate what was mentioned before for the hd800... But i agree...its the used configuration that makes the hd800 sound more brighter or less... And a cable is only in a little part responsible for the soundsignature....
> 
> Sooo..if u have a darker/warmer sounding rig..go for the excellent SW, if u have an amp thats more neutral or colder...best way is to get a good copper cable..like the BW 22awg (especially the 8wire) or the copper venom rc4.
> 
> ...


 
 Well pt!!!!
  
 I whole-heartedly agree!!!


----------



## longbowbbs

> Originally Posted by *Justin_Time* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Sorry,  I never  said  that my experience should define anybody else's. You said it,  I simply related: my experience and my opinion, which is of course biased by my own sonic taste, all in the hope that it may help others.


 
 My bad...I read it wrong...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Given my personal bias toward tube amps, I am generally rewarded with that Bass bloom. It is a nice fit with the 800's. It took awhile to get here. I have had several nice SS amps and found that for HP's I lean more toward tubes characteristics. It was a fortuitous event that led to pairing the Cary with the W4S DAC and I found the combo fit my tastes perfectly. The SW topped things off nicely. I have had no desire to make any changes for over a year (did I just say that?? Yikes!)
  
 My portable rig gets adjusted much more often, but that is just the fun of playing with toys.....


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> My bad...I read it wrong...:blink:
> 
> . I have had no desire to make any changes for over a year (did I just say that?? Yikes!)



Shame on u, admitting that openly! Go to ur corner as a punishment..ur a disgrace to our kind  u at least should change/upgrade parts of ur rig at least once anually 
Am so disapointed in u now..


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > My bad...I read it wrong...
> ...


 
 I could buy a new Blue Circle amp.....Oh wait... I still would not change gear for another year.....


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I could buy a new Blue Circle amp.....Oh wait... I still would not change gear for another year.....:evil:



Hehehe..but ur next year would be soooo good


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I could buy a new Blue Circle amp.....Oh wait... I still would not change gear for another year.....
> ...


----------



## nigeljames

I would call my system neutral (Sabre32 DAC, Silver I/C cables, neutral SS amp) yet I also have the SW on my HD800's with stunning effect.
  
 Have not tried the BW or copper venom to compare, but I have no desire to given the performance of the SW and my preference for silver cables.
  
 So I am with Longbowbbs on this. The HD800's certainly don't need a copper cable to sound sunning.


----------



## hifimanrookie

nigeljames said:


> I would call my system neutral (Sabre32 DAC, Silver I/C cables, neutral SS amp) yet I also have the SW on my HD800's with stunning effect.
> 
> Have not tried the BW or copper venom to compare, but I have no desire to given the performance of the SW and my preference for silver cables.
> 
> So I am with Longbowbbs on this. The HD800's certainly don't need a copper cable to sound sunning.



Hey nigel..i see u use ONLY silver widow on ALL ur phones..ever tried a 8wire BW..thats pricewise in the same league as ur 4wire SW..i ask u this as i once had a 4wire BW..and although it was good it was nothing super to talk about..but when i switched over to th cable i have now (8wire) i found out how good a copper cable cable can be with my higher end rig i now have...any brighter soundsignature would just be to much..i checked it with a couple of friends who ,in my opinion, have real golden ears, and they all agreed that my rig sounded pretty natural..more treble would just be overkill...maybe the SW would show more detail...could be..but for the whole listening expererience..the Bw 8wire or the copper venom (8wire or the RC4 4 wire) should be the right match with brighter phones...ofcourse its all personal..some people prefer a brighter soundsignature..or ur ears are just less sensitive to treble..in that case a brighter silver cable could be ur thing..but in the end..its all personal... 
But i actually know at least one person with very very high quality stuff who has Almost all TOTL cables frank makes (kiats and sensui)..the BW and Sw and the venom and if i am not mistaken some hybrids also..and they agree with me..if u do a comparision on the hd800.. The BW 8wire or the copper venom could be a very good choice over the SW..unless u like a brighter soundsignature..i heard 2 silver cables in the past compared to my 8wire BW and for me the BW gave just more heart to the music..it did show a little bit less detail..but the music sounded like music..it was flowing... To my ears anyway..i asked frank to borrow me a SW to compare it to my Bw and the venom i am getting...to do a little comparision on my amp..that would be very interesting...

I will ask frank again if he has one SW laying around for me to use it as comparision... I am not choosing camps here my friends..we all love franks cables... And he makes one of the most wonderful cables on this world..everyone can be helped with any wish he has soundwise... 

Longbowbbs..pity u live so far..i would love to compare my cables to urs..and in the proces make u buy a He5 second hand and let him being transformed by LFF into a code-x..as the more i listen to my phone the more i get a feeling it would be perfect for ur carly 80!

And guys..we are just discussing opinions right? We all believe no matter which cable frank makes it for sure is one of the better cables in its pricerange..right? 

Ps..am now listening to the soundtrack of beowulf in lossless (yep again)...OMG...the lows...the plcement of intruments..the soundstage...u can pinpoint almost every single instrument...the music vibrates as if they are playing live in front of u.... U have to hear it to believe it.. And the code-x is in a big way responsible for this... Really guys..get urself a RARE second hand HE5 (if u can get one!) and sent it to LFF to transform it into maybe one of the most musical sounding phones existing now...u wont regret it!

And nigel..just saw the game..am really sorry u guys lost..i was hoping ur team would win! Well..u still have 2games to play to make it right! So kick some butt


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> Longbowbbs..pity u live so far..i would love to compare my cables to urs..and in the proces make u buy a He5 second hand and let him being transformed by LFF into a code-x..as the more i listen to my phone the more i get a feeling it would be perfect for ur carly 80!
> 
> And nigel..just saw the game..am really sorry u guys lost..i was hoping ur team would win! Well..u still have 2games to play to make it right! So kick some butt


 
 That would be a fine afternoon....(and evening I suspect!) 
  
 Are you guys talking about Hockey?


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> That would be a fine afternoon....(and evening I suspect!)
> 
> Are you guys talking about Hockey?



Yep it would..especially knowing that my amp needs at least 6hrs or more to sound on its best again after being switched off! Its just rediculus...but so hard reality..i never experienced this!! Thats also why gilbert (the builder) didnt put any on-off switch on my amp..as i wanted the best sound possible for my budget..so he decided to do so... So we would have to wait until it would be on working temp...but am sure ur special carly would keep us occupied long enough  and then we could switch over to my rig 

If we were talking about hockey..well..our ladies team just won the world championship  GO GIRLS!!!! Those girls are the real killers in discuise..damn..those girls can play..i once played field hockey when i was in college so trust me its just as hard as soccer..which i played also in the past  BIG RESPECT to those girls. 

But We were talking about soccer..thats being played in brasil right now...my first and favorite team won yesterday big time (next monday portugal..my second team..lolz) ....UK unluckily lost today... :mad:


----------



## inter voice

UK lost ?? I think it is 1:1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   OH just updated from the news, UK lost by 1:2 to Italy, bad news


----------



## nigeljames

hifimanrookie said:


> Hey nigel..i see u use ONLY silver widow on ALL ur phones..ever tried a 8wire BW..thats pricewise in the same league as ur 4wire SW..i ask u this as i once had a 4wire BW..and although it was good it was nothing super to talk about..but when i switched over to th cable i have now (8wire) i found out how good a copper cable cable can be with my higher end rig i now have...any brighter soundsignature would just be to much..i checked it with a couple of friends who ,in my opinion, have real golden ears, and they all agreed that my rig sounded pretty natural..more treble would just be overkill...maybe the SW would show more detail...could be..but for the whole listening expererience..the Bw 8wire or the copper venom (8wire or the RC4 4 wire) should be the right match with brighter phones...ofcourse its all personal..some people prefer a brighter soundsignature..or ur ears are just less sensitive to treble..in that case a brighter silver cable could be ur thing..but in the end..its all personal...
> But i actually know at least one person with very very high quality stuff who has Almost all TOTL cables frank makes (kiats and sensui)..the BW and Sw and the venom and if i am not mistaken some hybrids also..and they agree with me..if u do a comparision on the hd800.. The BW 8wire or the copper venom could be a very good choice over the SW..unless u like a brighter soundsignature..i heard 2 silver cables in the past compared to my 8wire BW and for me the BW gave just more heart to the music..it did show a little bit less detail..but the music sounded like music..it was flowing... To my ears anyway..i asked frank to borrow me a SW to compare it to my Bw and the venom i am getting...to do a little comparision on my amp..that would be very interesting...
> 
> I will ask frank again if he has one SW laying around for me to use it as comparision... I am not choosing camps here my friends..we all love franks cables... And he makes one of the most wonderful cables on this world..everyone can be helped with any wish he has soundwise...
> ...


 
  
 Unfortunately I have not listened to any other aftermarket cable on the HD800's.
 I would love to listen to the BW or other quality copper  cable but I generally prefer silver and loved my first Toxic cable (Silver Poison) on my HE-6's so I stuck with silver.
 I don't consider the HD800's as bright with the SW. The treble is very extended but smooth and there is plenty of tight deep bass and excellent midrange.
 The SW may be brighter than the BW but I would call this just more extended up high rather than more emphasized.
 I have been very interested in the Venom ( Franks best Copper cable if I am not mistaken, although I do lose track! ).
  
  
 Yeah disappointed with the Italy result but I thought the performance was good, at least compared to our normal level. However I am looking ahead as this is a young England team with a whole new defense and some good young players coming through.
 After the Costa Rica result the group is still wide open and if we can improve and get a result against Uruguay  anything can happen.


----------



## hifimanrookie

nigeljames said:


> Unfortunately I have not listened to any other aftermarket cable on the HD800's.
> I would love to listen to the BW or other quality copper  cable but I generally prefer silver and loved my first Toxic cable (Silver Poison) on my HE-6's so I stuck with silver.
> I don't consider the HD800's as bright with the SW. The treble is very extended but smooth and there is plenty of tight deep bass and excellent midrange.
> The SW may be brighter than the BW but I would call this just more extended up high rather than more emphasized.
> ...


 about the venom..u have three versions as far i know now:
venom: 18awg 8wire solid retangular silver wire
Copper venom rc-4: 18awg 4wire solid retangular copper wire
Copper venom: 18awg 8wire solid retangular copper wire

And latest news: franks is soon coming up with some new versions of the venom..more affordable versions 

About UK...yeah..i think that if ur team put some extra effort..they could go to the quarter finals.

For ur info..the BW i have doesnt lack in extended treble..a first to me for a copper cable!

So frank maybe, when my new venom is ready to be sent next month, u could include a (used)demo SW to make some honest comparisions between my BW, the new Venom and the SW, on my amp and headphone for the toxic community?


----------



## nigeljames

hifimanrookie said:


> about the venom..u have three versions as far i know now:
> venom: 18awg 8wire solid retangular silver wire
> Copper venom rc-4: 18awg 4wire solid retangular copper wire
> Copper venom: 18awg 8wire solid retangular copper wire
> ...


 
  
 Nice to hear that the BW does not lack in the highs, certainly sounds like an interesting cable.
 How would you describe the differences between the Venom's and the BW.
  
 Interesting news about the new Venom cables, which one are you waiting for?


----------



## hifimanrookie

nigeljames said:


> Nice to hear that the BW does not lack in the highs, certainly sounds like an interesting cable.
> How would you describe the differences between the Venom's and the BW.
> 
> Interesting news about the new Venom cables, which one are you waiting for?



I dont have my new venom yet..according to the last mail of frank it will be ready around middle of next month or so  so i cant answer ur question..but KIATS (and sensui if i am not mistaken) can..he has both the BW (4wire), the copper venom rc4 and the SW as far i know 

My cable will, AGAIN (like the BW i have now), be a one off.... I will be the first (if its technically possible frank told me) to get a dual mono 8wire balanced 18awg copper venom..its never done before for a hifiman headphone...
Hope he manages it..my Bw was also sort of an experiment..so u can say i am a sort of a gunui pig fo him..but i dont mind


----------



## iamdacow

Guys i am looking for a cable for my hd800 and i was wondering which cable would you guys recommend, i dont want the cable to reduce the highs though or make the hd800 sound warmer. Thanks


----------



## hifimanrookie

iamdacow said:


> Guys i am looking for a cable for my hd800 and i was wondering which cable would you guys recommend, i dont want the cable to reduce the highs though or make the hd800 sound warmer. Thanks



U can go both ways..the natural sounding copper venom rc4 (or a 22awg 8wire BW) or the more brighter SW (8wire or 4wire).. Its all about what u want and how high ur budget is...the SW is the master of details.


----------



## 2ears4eyes

hello all. Recently purchased Senn 650's and currently using Cardas cable-- a noticeable improvement.
 I had considered (but haven't tried) Moon-Audio silver dragon, Zu Mobius 2, and looked at various independent cable offerings...
 then came across this thread, skimmed through most (but not all) posts. 450+ pages was too daunting.
 From what I gathered so far, sounds like the Silver Widow may be what I would like to try as an upgrade to the Cardas (intrigued by the gold), but could use a bit of help from the experienced cable guys here who have actually auditioned and compared first-hand.
  
 I'm neither a bass nor detail freak... looking for well-balanced overall improvement from the Cardas:  better/tighter bass, wider deeper stage, better separation and extended highs without fatigue...
  
 Other questions:
 -Is the Silver Widow noticeably better than the Silver Poison?  I also don't see Silver Widow listed on Toxic site unless it's a special order item. 
 -are there DIY kit options from Toxic?  (and would that save much $ and/or wait time?)
 -is there also an 8-wire all copper offering from Toxic for the Senn 650's?  I'm still apprehensive with my experience with silver (the typical thin/bright signature) but I do tend to like gold in the mix, at least when it comes to interconnects.
  
 Any helpful input would be much appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## sensui123

Everything hifimanrookie says about the copper venom is true....it is a really great match for the HD800.  To maximize the HD800 as best as possible you really need to fine tune your setup for the entire chain....DAC, amp, interconnect, cable.  But once you do things right and get close...you will know immediately because your HD800 will sound like something you've never heard before.  Prior to redoing my setup coming from Schiit gear....I couldn't even listen to the HD800's....just unbearable and too brutally revealing and fatigues my listening far too quickly.  I know Frank's cables make a difference since I experienced these subtle changes with the Silver Poison and Widow prior to having the copper venom but after having the copper venoms....I concluded the question that kept biting at the back of my mind....are cables just placebo in my mind or do they really make a difference.  The difference with the copper venom was very dramatic and instantly helped tame the HD800 toward a more natural tone....still maintaining the details yet smoothing things over.  And after changing my gear in terms of the amp and dac.....things just took off and I couldn't stop listening to the HD800 for a long time after being stored in my closet for over a year since I couldn't even think of touching it.....LCD-3 was my go to.
  
 I just picked up a pair of LCD-X and am thinking about which cable to go with it.  Need to consult Frank after I listen to it a bit more with my Silver Widow to see how I feel about it.  You'll be hearing from me again Frank.  =)


----------



## inter voice

sensui123 said:


> I just picked up a pair of LCD-X and am thinking about which cable to go with it.  Need to consult Frank after I listen to it a bit more with my Silver Widow to see how I feel about it.  You'll be hearing from me again Frank.  =)


 
 I am using SW with my LCD-X and they are really perfect matches.  May be Silver Venom would out perform SW but it would be too much for my pocket


----------



## montanari

Silver widow is a huge improvment to lcd2.2 as well
Of course!
Fast strong bass and open in the treble
To not speak about the soundstage..
I would like to go for LCD x but rlcd2 sounds so good right now!
I had hd650, Sw should be a very good match.. I guess, it depend even which amp/dac you are using..
I was very happy with the graham solo srgII, more than with the ulde in some ways..
But you gonna buy a cable that cost like the headphones..
Some friends are very happy and say that go balanced open very much the hd650


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> U can go both ways..the natural sounding copper venom rc4 (or a 22awg 8wire BW) or the more brighter SW (8wire or 4wire).. Its all about what u want and how high ur budget is...the SW is the master of details.




Hifimanrookie is right. You can go wrong with either: the SW is like a microscope into your music while the BW is like putting on rose tinted glasses. Both very enjoyable, but different.
Of course if you want the best of both worlds, there's always the Virus.


----------



## BattousaiX26

Some of the cables I saw here are not on the toxic website. Does that mean they are out of stock?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

battousaix26 said:


> Some of the cables I saw here are not on the toxic website. Does that mean they are out of stock?


 

 Nope. The website is not congruent with what's in stock, unfortunately. Check Franks profile for all the options.


----------



## inter voice

battousaix26 said:


> Some of the cables I saw here are not on the toxic website. Does that mean they are out of stock?


 
 Frank is too busy in making cables and he has no time to update his web page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Look at Frank's profile for all available cables and price.  Even though if you cannot find anything that suits you, you may PM Frank and tell him exactly what you want. Then Frank can surely make one for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  He can do anything on cables.


----------



## citraian

A HD 800 cable comparison: http://headmania.org/2014/06/18/aftermarket-cables-for-sennheiser-hd800/


----------



## hifimanrookie

citraian said:


> A HD 800 cable comparison: http://headmania.org/2014/06/18/aftermarket-cables-for-sennheiser-hd800/



Nice review!
Only Pity he didnt use the black widow 22awg 8wire version...instead he used a 4wire 24awg BW...thats not a fair comparision in my book..as that for sure that cable would be a better cable then the 24awg 4wire he tested and a stronger/better contestant against the 8wire norsecable
But this is proof that a 4wire cable of frank can go one on one with a MUCH MORE EXPENSIVE 8wire cable and still sounds good! Am sure if he used a 8wire bw 22awg (as i have) he maybe would prefer the BW above the norse cable


----------



## citraian

The 4 wire is ~ the same price with the Norne wire. Using a 8 wire would not be fair since it's more expensive than the Norne.
Anyway, both are GREAT cables and it's almost impossible to decide between them sometimes.


----------



## hifimanrookie

citraian said:


> The 4 wire is ~ the same price with the Norne wire. Using a 8 wire would not be fair since it's more expensive than the Norne.
> Anyway, both are GREAT cables and it's almost impossible to decide between them sometimes.




 Am sorry to say it my friend...but..

Ur wrong..they are not priced the same! I checked the norse audio site and The mentioned norse audio cable in same configuration as the BW 24awg costs 299USD (thats still a very competitive price compared to the other US based brands!) 
But The used BW only costs 125GBP..thats 211USD (according to XE.com) .thats a difference of almost 90usd...
..so i am wondering where u got the idea that both cables are priced the same... But dont worry..many others think that Franks cables are more expensive then they really are.. In reality they have a killer perfomance-price ratio!


I still think that..a 8wire 24awg BW would come more closer to the price of the norse audio cable.

As i said..the review was written very well..with good pics... And i know myself norse audio also,makes excellent cables...norse audio is my second favorite (behind toxic cables) cable maker!


----------



## Justin_Time

nigeljames said:


> Unfortunately I have not listened to any other aftermarket cable on the HD800's.
> I would love to listen to the BW or other quality copper  cable but I generally prefer silver and loved my first Toxic cable (Silver Poison) on my HE-6's so I stuck with silver.
> I don't consider the HD800's as bright with the SW. The treble is very extended but smooth and there is plenty of tight deep bass and excellent midrange.
> The SW may be brighter than the BW but I would call this just more extended up high rather than more emphasized.
> ...



NigelJames,


To me, the he-6, the main coloration is not really brightness but a hardness or call it glare in the midrange and upper midrange that is most apparent when these cans are driven hard.

Current headphones aren't perfect but they are so good that a cable may improve or simply change the sound just a little, say from 95 to 99% so you can still have very nice sound with non- optimal combination.

Long ago when he wasn't so busy, Frank made me tiny adaptors that allowed me to switch cables easily from a pair of cans to another. I compared the Silver Poison/Silver Widow with the Copper Venom (8 wire variety) and it was very clear to me that the Silver cables reinforced both the strengths and weaknesses of the HE-6 while the Copper Venom was able to nicely compensate for the HE-6 colorations--less glare, more bloom in the bass--without noticeable affecting its many strengths.

With the HE-6 you should hear noticeable improvement with the HE-6 by going from the Silver cables to the Copper Venom (8 wire version): a less fatiguing sound.


----------



## citraian

hifimanrookie said:


> Am sorry to say it my friend...but..
> 
> Ur wrong..they are not priced the same! I checked the norse audio site and The mentioned norse audio cable in same configuration as the BW 24awg costs 299USD (thats still a very competitive price compared to the other US based brands!)
> But The used BW only costs 125GBP..thats 211USD (according to XE.com) .thats a difference of almost 90usd...
> ...


 
 I'm actually the owner of those three cables 
 That's why I know that they are roughly in the same price category  The BW actually was £160.
  
 I can confirm that all of those three cables are great in their own way as Dan said and that it's all about a matter of taste. And hey, competition is great. Competition is what pushes Frank and other cable manufacturers to bring us the best of the best


----------



## hifimanrookie

citraian said:


> I'm actually the owner of those three cables
> That's why I know that they are roughly in the same price category  The BW actually was £160.
> 
> I can confirm that all of those three cables are great in their own way as Dan said and that it's all about a matter of taste. And hey, competition is great. Competition is what pushes Frank and other cable manufacturers to bring us the best of the best



Oh okay..that explains a lot..the 26awg bw NOW only costs 125gbp..thats a difference of 35gbp.

And as i said before..am not attacking u or norse audio..i belive that norse audio together with toxic are in my opinion the brands that should be on ur shortlist of headphone cables...only frank has a bit more competitive pricing now


----------



## citraian

hifimanrookie said:


> Oh okay..that explains a lot..the 26awg bw NOW only costs 125gbp..thats a difference of 35gbp.
> 
> And as i said before..am not attacking u or norse audio..i belive that norse audio together with toxic are in my opinion the brands that should be on ur shortlist of headphone cables...only frank has a bit more competitive pricing now


 
 Ah, please note that I have the 22AWG Black Widow, not the 26 one. I will tell Dan to modify the article as well.


----------



## nigeljames

justin_time said:


> NigelJames,
> 
> 
> To me, the he-6, the main coloration is not really brightness but a hardness or call it glare in the midrange and upper midrange that is most apparent when these cans are driven hard.
> ...


 
  
 Justin_Time I appreciate your comments however I have to clarify a couple of points.
  
 Firstly I don't hear any glare or hardness at any volume with the HE-6's , even with the stock cable which gave me an overly warm sound.
 You say that it is 'most apparent' when they are driven hard, well could it be the amp that is causing that because if the HE6's are being driven hard then the amp (unless you are using a speaker amp) will be as well.
  
 I don't like 'bloom' in the bass, to me it comes across as lack of control or distortion. The bass I am getting is very deep but very well controlled and fast but also pretty weighty and full sounding.
 The thing I like with quality silver cables is the speed and control in the bass, the SW also gives me great depth as well as nice weight. Hence the superb bass I get with the HD800/SW as well.
  
 I would really like to hear the Venom cable but as I don't have any fatigue I am struggling to imagine where it would be superior.


----------



## Justin_Time

nigeljames said:


> Justin_Time I appreciate your comments however I have to clarify a couple of points.
> 
> Firstly I don't hear any glare or hardness at any volume with the HE-6's , even with the stock cable which gave me an overly warm sound.
> You say that it is 'most apparent' when they are driven hard, well could it be the amp that is causing that because if the HE6's are being driven hard then the amp (unless you are using a speaker amp) will be as well.
> ...



 


All the changes I talked about are noticeable but not huge. To get a clear description, we all tend to exaggerate a litte to get the point across.

I agree with you on the HE-6 bass: it is fast and very tight. With the Silver cable, it becomes even tighter and faster. With the Copper Venom, the bass remains fast but the bloom--I am talking about a slight amount here--added enough volume to produced a tremendous slam on par with that of the LCD.

The hardness or glare--a ringing overtone similar to the sound you get when you tap on a piece of glass or a metal object, but a lighter, subtler--is definitely inherent to the voicing of the HE-6; it just becomes more apparent when driven hard. The best way to detect it is to listen to trasients from a string instrument like a guitar hitting the high notes. With the hardness/glare in the sound, you hear a tinny, brittle sound. With a good amp and Copper Venom, you hear a lot more body to the sound of the plucked string with minimal metallic ringing or hardness.

 I used speaker outputs from many amps like the Woo WA5 for example. These amps are not even breathing hard. Actually I had to reduce the output with resistor arrays to ensure that the amp does not deliver too much power to the HE-6. The easiest way to hear the difference between Silver and Copper cables is to try them both, side by side, which I was able to do with Frank's adaptors. I had the 8-wire Silver Widow with silver pins on the HE-6. When I switched to the 8-wire OCC Copper Venom with copper pins, which I used originaluy on the HD800, I heard a clear improvement on the HE-6: a smootther, more relaxed midrange free of hardness and a tremendous impact in the bass. The center image is not right next to the singer and inside the band anymore, but moved back slightly, placing the listener at a more natural distance in front of the orchestra (between 1std and 3rd row. 

Cheers.


----------



## LivingVoice

To put my 2 cents in , Frank of Toxic Cables has produced a good after market cable, after some conversation my choice was the Venom silver for the Audeze 3


----------



## drez

hifimanrookie said:


> Nice review!
> Only Pity he didnt use the black widow 22awg 8wire version...instead he used a 4wire 24awg BW...thats not a fair comparision in my book..as that for sure that cable would be a better cable then the 24awg 4wire he tested and a stronger/better contestant against the 8wire norsecable
> But this is proof that a 4wire cable of frank can go one on one with a MUCH MORE EXPENSIVE 8wire cable and still sounds good! Am sure if he used a 8wire bw 22awg (as i have) he maybe would prefer the BW above the norse cable


 
  
 Nothing inferior about 4 wire cables IMO - in fact I prefer them for sound quality.


----------



## snarfarlarkus

Hey everyone, I was wondering if the silver widow is a worthwhile upgrade over the silver poison on the LCD2? I have a ripped silver poison and it will be quite costly to repair it and I am thinking of just getting the silver widow. Which option should I go for? Thanks!


----------



## Justin_Time

nigeljames said:


> Justin_Time I appreciate your comments however I have to clarify a couple of points.
> 
> Firstly I don't hear any glare or hardness at any volume with the HE-6's , even with the stock cable which gave me an overly warm sound.
> You say that it is 'most apparent' when they are driven hard, well could it be the amp that is causing that because if the HE6's are being driven hard then the amp (unless you are using a speaker amp) will be as well.
> ...


 
 NigelJames,
  
 You made a good point about potential amp distortion.  I am quite sure, however, that it was not the cause of the hardness/glare in the HE-6 sound. I used the Woo WA5 K1K output, the high impedance plug of the HP-4 or the speaker output of several amps (resistor arrays to protect the HE-6 against too much power) and although the HE-6 was played pretty loud--that's what I meant by driven hard--the amps were barely breaking a sweat (volume control between 12 and 3 o'clock).
  
 I would agree that, with the right amp, the hardness/glare in the HE-6 sound could be much reduced if not eliminated.  But I am also quite sure, having gone through countless combinations of DAC/Amp/Cable, that this coloration is inherent to the voicing of the HE-6. OCC copper like the Copper Venom helps reduce that coloration.  The Siver Window is faster, more transparent and lthus ets this coloration pass through. The Copper Venom add a little more volume to the bass, which I called "bloom."  With the Copper Venom, the HE-6 retains the bass tightness so the result is a thunderous slam of the bass that rivals that of the LCD3., which still has a little more volume but a lot less speed in  the bass.
  
 The hardness/glare in the HE-6 sound is somewhat similar to the sound you make when hitting two pieces of metal together or hitting a piece of glass.  It is a ringing but of course to a a reduced degree here.  Unfortunately (or fortunately) we tend to get used to a sound that we listen to a lot and pretty soon we can no longer easily hear the flaws or fully appreciate the positive attributes for that matter.  To re-acclimate my hearing, I usually do a quick comparison with other headphones--the Fostex TH-900 or the Denon LA7000 have a particularly smooth and clean midrange/upper midrange and no hardness or glare at all in the sound.   Any hardness left in the HE-6 then becomes very apparent. I also once in a while check the sound with my stereo system in the room.
  
 But, rather than speculating about the difference between the two cables on the HE-6, the most direct (not always the cheapest) way is to check is to swap the cables.  Thanks to the little adaptors Frank made for me for swapping cables among different headphones without havung to buy it first, I can try on the HE-6 the Silver Widow (8-wire) I use on my LCD3 or the Silver Poison (4-wire) I use on my LCD2, or the the Copper Venom (8-wire if memory serves) I used on my HD800. As the DAC/amp remain the same, the difference is in the wires. Doing that, I can quickly compare the sound and easily "hear" the difference.
  
 Now, after going through this comparison, you may still prefer the HE-6 with the Silver Widow, but to my ears, with all the DAC/amp combinations I tried, I much prefer the Copper venom/HE6 because of the absence of hardness/glare in the sound and a tremendous bass slam.  The Silver Widow has a slightly tighter focus and a tad more inner details,  The Copper Venom has a smoother sound and a more natural center image.  The soundstage are essentially the same for both cables , i.e. sadly not very big for the HE-6 or any other headphones when compared to speakers in a room or concert hall.     But that is another topic for another time...
  
 Cheers,
  
 Justin_Time


----------



## longbowbbs

snarfarlarkus said:


> Hey everyone, I was wondering if the silver widow is a worthwhile upgrade over the silver poison on the LCD2? I have a ripped silver poison and it will be quite costly to repair it and I am thinking of just getting the silver widow. Which option should I go for? Thanks!


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/641166/toxic-cables-silver-widow-headphone-cable-review


----------



## Justin_Time

longbowbbs said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/641166/toxic-cables-silver-widow-headphone-cable-review




I would go all the way and get the 8-wire Silver Widow with silver pins if you use a 4-pin XLR connector.

Later, when you trade up to the LCD 3, you have no need to upgrade the cable.

Cheers.

PS: there are people on the internet (e.g. eBay) that can repair your wires if the damage is not catastrophic.i have use a few that are trustworthy and reasonable.


----------



## snarfarlarkus

Thanks for the review link. And who are the trust worthy people on ebay? And how much would it cost to repair my silver poison although after reading that link, i feel like i am going to buy the silver widow but frank isn't replying to my emails


----------



## nephilim32

justin_time said:


> IJimmy,
> 
> Succintly put.  Thank you! I whished I had those skills.
> 
> ...




And here is 





ledzep60 said:


> I just got the cables today and emailed Frank that I had received the silver poison cables for the HiFiman HE-400s. They are really beautifully made and sound just fantastic. I have had them on for 2 hrs. and can't over the sound difference just by changing cables.
> Thank you again Frank for the great cables. Didn't mind waiting for them. It was worth it.




And here is the quote that has completely won me over in order to have assurance that a cable pairing such as the 'Venom' with the HD 800's can be just about perfect. I love what you have to say here, and I'm confident that when I get my copper venom sans the silver, it will smooth out that sibilance and treble. That has been my goal. I hope, truly, that this cable will work. Thus, Justin what kind of termination did you select with your copper venom from Frank? Lastly, is there a quality difference in your findings from the terminations you've selected or tested out? Ie ibasso, rhodium cyaide gold etc. ?


----------



## nephilim32

toxic cables said:


> No blog unfortunately. When customers contact me to ask what options i have, i usually tell them about the new products then.
> 
> Justin_Time owns most of my cables for each headphone, god knows what he does with them all  , so he knows of most of my new releases.




Justin is a ridiculously good source for your product testing. I love it.


----------



## Kiats

nephilim32 said:


> Justin is a ridiculously good source for your product testing. I love it.




We would all happily volunteer to be guinea pigs, please.


----------



## Justin_Time

nephilim32 said:


> Justin is a ridiculously good source for your product testing. I love it.


 
 Thank you for your kind words.
  
 For the Silver Poison and Silver Widow, both tremendously transparent cables, I spared no expenses.  For the LCD3, for example, I selected 4-pin single XLR connector to take advantage of powerful balanced outputs. Furthermore, I chose silver pins for the XLR connector--ridiculously expensive elsewhere but relatively affordable with Frank--to make sure I get the most transparent cable possible.
  
 For the Copper Venom, however, I simply selected the 4-pin XLR connector--it weighs less than two 3-pin XLR-connectors--of high quality (Furutech) to get the best gain and quietest sound.  I have not tried different materials for the XLR but the Furutech connectors are apparently among the best (gold plated, copper if memory serves but I know little else).  You may already know that Frank does not simply use OCC (Ohno Continuous Cast) copper, but he uses rectangular OCC wires of large gauge and treats the wire surface with gold and some magical surface finishing.  Of course, the whole thing goes into a cryogenic sleep so that it wakes up from the cold slumber restful and ready to serve.
  
 Good luck on your Copper Venom.


----------



## hifimanrookie

justin_time said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> For the Silver Poison and Silver Widow, both tremendously transparent cables, I spared no expenses.  For the LCD3, for example, I selected 4-pin single XLR connector to take advantage of powerful balanced outputs. Furthermore, I chose silver pins for the XLR connector--ridiculously expensive elsewhere but relatively affordable with Frank--to make sure I get the most transparent cable possible.
> 
> ...



I agree with u..for best performance balanced xlr is the way to go..i even went more extreme on my special BW...i went on the dual mono dual 3pin XLR route. 1 completely seperated cable per channel....and frank choose his best XLR connectors for my cable with real carbon fibre on them..Yep..with silver pins  and yess...it sounds heavenly.

.as i already said...the copper venom frank is now cooking for me (8wire dual mono dual 3pin XLR also) will have to be extremely good to better this! But knowing frank i am sure it will be..it will be a master piece..


----------



## snarfarlarkus

I have a few questions that i am confused with, sorry. 

Is the cable "copper venom" a new cable frank is making? And how does it compare to the silver widow? 

Does a balanced xlr make the cable sound better? And can i get q balanced xlr with an xlr to 6.3mm adapter just so it sounds better than a normal 6.3mm cable? 

And is it really true that silver pins sound better than gold? 

Thank you guys, sorry that i dont really understand. I appreciate the help greatly.


----------



## Justin_Time

snarfarlarkus said:


> I have a few questions that i am confused with, sorry.
> 
> Is the cable "copper venom" a new cable frank is making? And how does it compare to the silver widow?
> 
> ...


 
 Snarfarlarkus,
  
 Pronouncing your User Name may be harder than answering your questions.
  
 No, the Copper Venom is not Frank's newest cable.  It came out about the same time as the Silver Poison, just before the Silver Venom, if memory serves.
  
 Balanced wiring tends to sound quieter than single-ended wiring. More important, balanced outputs from amplifiers tend to have more gain than SE output from the same amp, which is what you need with power-hungry ogre like the Hifiman HE-6, not so much with the Sennheiser HD-800.
  
 The gold-plated plugs work fine with copper wires.  The silver pins seems to help if you use silver wires.  Well, they cost so much it helps ease the pain to think that they sound better....
  
 As to which wires, silver or copper, work better, I would answer by repeating what I wrote quite a while back:
  
 ==============
  
 ... Silver (or high skin-to-volume ratio litz cables) allows better high-frequency transmission which results in better treble reproduction, more details, better sound-stage and tighter bass.  Often this sound could appear (pardon the poor choice of word)  to be more detailed but brighter and thinner. I would like to add two important points in selecting the right cable for the headphones

 First, its is not  a simple matter of accuacy or quality, but also that of sonic matching.  I found to the detriment of my pocket book that the most accurate--or arguably the highest-quality cable--is not always the best cable for all headphones.  Quite the contrary.  The underlying assumption here is that our headphone are perfect and accurate tranducers (sound reproducers).  In most cases, that's far from true.  The HD800 for example, one of my favorite pair of headphones, throws an amazingly large soundstage in addition to great inner details and a very tight and deep bass. Alas, the upper registry suffers from a very iiritable harshness and sibilance.  I found that silver or silver/copper cable exacerbates these flaws and make the headphones sound not only overly bright but also thin as though there is hardly any bass at all. On the other hand, when coupled with an arguably less accurate or, as you apty put it, more colored copper cable such as Frank's Copper Venom, you've got...pure magic.  The sound stage remains quite wide but the sibilance and harshness all but disappear and the bass becomes fuller, more impactful and still quite taut.  In a nutshell, we should not select the best or most accurate cable but the cable with the sonic characteristics that best complement those of our headphones.  With Frank's cables I found that the best matches are:  HD800/Copper venom (no silver please); LCD2-3/Silver Poison [or Silver Widow]; HE-6/Copper Venom.

 Second, the matching is even trickier than I just described as it goes beyond the cable because after all we listen to the whole audio system: DAC/amplifier/cable/headphones.  It is the sonic characteristics of each component, link in the chain if you will, and how they interact with one another that determine the final quality of the sound we hear.  While the way the amp, cable and headphone sound separately and generally (with a variety of systems) are good starting points, the final combination could still surprise you.  I'll leave the discussion of the amp selection for another place and time.
  
 ======
  
 I hope this helps.


----------



## hifimanrookie

snarfarlarkus said:


> I have a few questions that i am confused with, sorry.
> 
> Is the cable "copper venom" a new cable frank is making? And how does it compare to the silver widow?
> 
> ...



I will try to go through ur questions one by one as good as i can 

- No, its not a new cable.its been around a while..but just recently it got more attention because more and more people are finding out how good they are and buy them...

There are basically 2 models until now.. The copper venom and the silver venom..both in 8wire and (RC4) 4 wire versions...frank told us he going to introduce a more affordable venom line soon.

Compared to the silver widow? Well check the last few pages.. It will tell u all u wanna know about the two cables 

Yes and no..it all depends on the amp ur using...my new amp has single output and dual XLR..and my headphone connected to the dual XLR sounds more powerfull...and faster..as if its less restricted.. But as i said..it all depends on ur amp..a well built quality single ended amp can be just as good...XLR doesnt mean its always better!

And no..an adapter doesnt make ur cable sound better 

About Pins/ connectors...well..some say it does influence the sound a bit because of the metal used..other say its snakeoil theory...but fact is that a good connector does help the connection between amp and cable....whether its silver based, copper based etc.

And PS..the connectors are never pure gold..they are goldplated copper..or better rhodium plated copper..or silver plated copper,of just partly silver pins ( never found pins thats 100%silver though)

Hope this helped a bit..and if anyone has something to contribute to this or if i said something wrong..pls do corrct me 

Damn justin..ur a fast typer  u were lightling fast with ur reply... Well.at least the man with the hard to say username has his anwers 

And what justin says..getbthe right cable for ur headphone..not just the most expensive one..same thing with the rest of ur rig..get components that sound best TOGETHER..not just the most expensive ones u can buy...


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> snarfarlarkus said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few questions that i am confused with, sorry.
> ...


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


>



Why did i expect u posting this smiley after my long reply


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Justin_Time

Carbon fiber...Hmm. Never had anything like that.  Intriguing!
  
 Please let me know how that turns out.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## snarfarlarkus

Wow! Thank you so much hifimanrookie and justin time. I really do appreciate it. 
  
 Since I enjoyed the SP with my LCD 2, I think I will go with the SW.
  
 As for the whole silver/gold pin thing, is that only for balanced cables? If silver pins are considered better for silver cables then I don't see how a balanced to 1/4" jack adapter wont benefit the sound of the cable? I could easily be wrong and I probably am. 
  
 And do you guys recommend sleeving on your cables? I prefer the look of no sleeving as I like the look of the braiding of the cables but my previous cable was twisted so much that it kept kinking and eventually ripped... I don't want that happening again, ever.
  
 And also an important question for me is, what is a 1/4" jack that can easily be taken out of the source? I owned a SP and it sounded lovely but I got up forgetting that the headphones were on my head as no music was playing and I've adjusted to the weight of the LCD2s and the cable length wasn't long enough so it completely ripped off the left entry plug. The plug was still in the headphones but the cable just ripped. I was surprised as I paid so much for that cable and I would have expected the jack to slide out of my Lyr but instead, the cable just ripped and the jack remained inside the Lyr, unfortunately... The jack was I believe a rhodium jack. 
  
 Thanks so much!


----------



## nephilim32

Of 





justin_time said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> For the Silver Poison and Silver Widow, both tremendously transparent cables, I spared no expenses.  For the LCD3, for example, I selected 4-pin single XLR connector to take advantage of powerful balanced outputs. Furthermore, I chose silver pins for the XLR connector--ridiculously expensive elsewhere but relatively affordable with Frank--to make sure I get the most transparent cable possible.
> 
> ...





justin_time said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> For the Silver Poison and Silver Widow, both tremendously transparent cables, I spared no expenses.  For the LCD3, for example, I selected 4-pin single XLR connector to take advantage of powerful balanced outputs. Furthermore, I chose silver pins for the XLR connector--ridiculously expensive elsewhere but relatively affordable with Frank--to make sure I get the most transparent cable possible.
> 
> ...




Of course man. No problem. And thanks for the magic info. 
I'm looking forward to getting into the cable game with my HD 800's. 
I have an ARCAM irDAC and the BURSON SOLOIST SL (opted not to grab an amp with XLR for it isn't necessary for my Senns) to pair with my Sennheisers, so I'm thinking the copper venom is the very last missing link to my audio paradise preferences. 
I need an 11 foot cable so it's gonna be mighty expensive!!


----------



## nephilim32

justin_time said:


> Snarfarlarkus,
> 
> Pronouncing your User Name may be harder than answering your questions.
> 
> ...




I tell ya, you can add the Bayerdynamic Tesla 1's to that 'ogre power hungry list.' Close to a 1000 OHMS!! Man. XLR is almost mandatory for those cans. Lol


----------



## Kiats

nephilim32 said:


> I tell ya, you can add the Bayerdynamic Tesla 1's to that 'ogre power hungry list.' Close to a 1000 OHMS!! Man. XLR is almost mandatory for those cans. Lol




Totally agree: once you feed it enough power, the sound just blossoms!


----------



## Justin_Time

nephilim32 said:


> I tell ya, you can add the Bayerdynamic Tesla 1's to that 'ogre power hungry list.' Close to a 1000 OHMS!! Man. XLR is almost mandatory for those cans. Lol


 
 Yep.  
 The T1 ranks just below the HE-6 and the AKG K1000 in terms of being power hungry.
 You pretty much need speaker outputs for them.
 That and gas-guzzler taxes.


----------



## atsq17

I think that you can find amps specially tailored to high impedance headphones. 
  
 I am using the Bottlehead Crack amp for my T1 and it sounds amazing. It's not a very high powered amp but it's designed for high impedance headphones.


----------



## nephilim32

justin_time said:


> Yep.
> The T1 ranks just below the HE-6 and the AKG K1000 in terms of being power hungry.
> You pretty much need speaker outputs for them.
> That and gas-guzzler taxes.




 Haha I know! Anyhow, I loved your description of power driven headphones. "Ogre Hungry.'  Couldn't be more true. A hydro surcharge may be warranted.


----------



## nephilim32

atsq17 said:


> I think that you can find amps specially tailored to high impedance headphones.
> 
> I am using the Bottlehead Crack amp for my T1 and it sounds amazing. It's not a very high powered amp but it's designed for high impedance headphones.




You can definitely find SS AMPS to do this but just make sure that AMP has a good punch of GAIN settings.


----------



## nephilim32

kiats said:


> Totally agree: once you feed it enough power, the sound just blossoms!




Right you are Mr. Kiats. The T-1's are beautiful, but I still prefer the remarkable detail and dynamics of the angled drivers for Sennheiser's flagship, HD 800's. still the best cans I've ever heard, but I'd love to get a copper venom OCC with no silver or silver plating to pair with the Sens. From the testimony of the many on this thread it seams I will hear a difference.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry guys, i know i have been missing last week or two, just busy with orders.
  
 I am hoping to clear the majority of orders i have now, other then some Venoms within 2 weeks.
  
 I will get to PM's and replies to this thread in the next day or so.
  
 Still have some Hifiman cans, if anyone wants one, drop me a PM, these are going cheaper then you will find them anywhere, i need to make space.
  
 If you need a cable, get in touch ASAP for standard 6 and 8ft lengths, i have some extra being made, so you could have it withing 2-3 weeks.


----------



## atsq17

toxic cables said:


> Sorry guys, i know i have been missing last week or two, just busy with orders.
> 
> I am hoping to clear the majority of orders i have now, other then some Venoms within 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Frank, 
  
 See if you can read a couple of my PMs. It may be too late but I was hoping to see if you can modify my order. Thanks Frank. 
  
 I sent you a bunch. Read the last two. Thanks.


----------



## mootang

Same here frank. I sent a pm to change and add plugs to a cable..aka please take my money


----------



## wickson

9 days, no response. Unprofessional, please respond to my pm.
Thank you.


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank and fellow iBasso owners, 
Is there a right angled hirose connector solution that's compatible with the boomslang etc?
I know I found a right angled hirose connector on eBay last year but couldn't find the relevant info to wether it would work or not.
Unfortunately I can't find it now.

Basically looking at swapping my regular Toxic Cables iBasso interconnect kit for a right angled lot. ( iBasso interconnect kit sounds good. Remember I said it first!!! )
So when I get the DX50, My stack will have a smaller profile when intake it out and about with me.


----------



## citraian

I just paid for a Silver Widow for my LCD-3s.
 I currently have one on loan from my friend danghe and I just couldn't stop from ordering one. It's superb


----------



## meyerovb

amanand88keys said:


> battousaix26 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the cables I saw here are not on the toxic website. Does that mean they are out of stock?
> ...




there are even some that aren't listed in his profile, best bet is to just read every post frank has ever made


----------



## inter voice

citraian said:


> I just paid for a Silver Widow for my LCD-3s.
> I currently have one on loan from my friend danghe and I just couldn't stop from ordering one. It's superb


 
 You have made a RIGHT DECISION 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Angelbelow

citraian said:


> I just paid for a Silver Widow for my LCD-3s.
> I currently have one on loan from my friend danghe and I just couldn't stop from ordering one. It's superb


 
  
 Awaiting my silver widow for my HE500s too ^_^
  
 Cant wait.


----------



## BattousaiX26

Hi guys I just want to ask what cable can you recommend me to bring up detail and mids of my LCD-2?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

battousaix26 said:


> Hi guys I just want to ask what cable can you recommend me to bring up detail and mids of my LCD-2?


 

 Pretty much any cable. For more detail and overal transparency, get silver or silver hybrid cables. But also copper, i.e. Black Widow, Venom etc. have a similar effect with slightly more impact on bass and mids. So either way is right for you, as all of them are superior to the stock cable.


----------



## BattousaiX26

amanand88keys said:


> Pretty much any cable. For more detail and overal transparency, get silver or silver hybrid cables. But also copper, i.e. Black Widow, Venom etc. have a similar effect with slightly more impact on bass and mids. So either way is right for you, as all of them are superior to the stock cable.


 
 Thanks for the reply! Do you have a sample picture of black widow/venom and how much does it cost?


----------



## citraian

For LCD-2 the cable to own IMO is Silver Widow.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

battousaix26 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Do you have a sample picture of black widow/venom and how much does it cost?


 

 Check Franks profile for pricing. Pictures can be found in this thread, you could use "Recent images" in the top right corner. But in all honesty, looks shouldn't matter that much with cables unless you wear them in public


----------



## BattousaiX26

amanand88keys said:


> Check Franks profile for pricing. Pictures can be found in this thread, you could use "Recent images" in the top right corner. But in all honesty, looks shouldn't matter that much with cables unless you wear them in public


 
 Well I do want it to sound good but I also want it to look cool either even when not in public! Ok thanks I will just look for it.


----------



## BattousaiX26

citraian said:


> For LCD-2 the cable to own IMO is Silver Widow.


 
 Somehow I am worried that the treble might be too bright with the silver cable. Do you think that is not the case when I use silver cable with the lcd2?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

battousaix26 said:


> Somehow I am worried that the treble might be too bright with the silver cable. Do you think that is not the case when I use silver cable with the lcd2?


 

 There is a reason why Toxic Cables' flasghip cable for the LCD-range is a full silver cable  Silver and silver hybrids are my personal suggestion for the LCD 2.2 .


----------



## RubyTiger

So, what is Toxic Cables flagship for the Sennheiser 650's?.I was afraid the Silver Poison would be to bright but it's not. It has deep impactful bass also, although I find the upper mid bass to be a tad lean. I'm curious just how good these headphones can sound.


----------



## hifimanrookie

rubytiger said:


> So, what is Toxic Cables flagship for the Sennheiser 650's?.I was afraid the Silver Poison would be to bright but it's not. It has deep impactful bass also, although I find the upper mid bass to be a tad lean. I'm curious just how good these headphones can sound.



What is flagship? I think best cables for the hd650 (a warm sounding phone) is the silver widow or the regular Venom (silver) for prices check toxic cables profile


----------



## RubyTiger

hifimanrookie said:


> What is flagship? I think best cables for the hd650 (a warm sounding phone) is the silver widow or the regular Venom (silver) for prices check toxic cables profile


 

 I suppose if you think the Silver Widow (or Venom) sound best then that's the flagship (for the Sennheiser's). I'm having trouble locating the Widow on website?


----------



## hifimanrookie

rubytiger said:


> I suppose if you think the Silver Widow (or Venom) sound best then that's the flagship (for the Sennheiser's). I'm having trouble locating the Widow on website?



Check this for pricing:

http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables

And then contact frank by PM here on headfi with any request u have


----------



## RubyTiger

hifimanrookie said:


> Check this for pricing:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables
> 
> And then contact frank by PM here on headfi with any request u have


 

 Thanks, When ready I will contact frank.  I have read a really nice review on the Silver Widow that makes me want to go out and buy it. What is the Crystal Piccolino and is it for full size can's? Are there any reviews of it?


----------



## BattousaiX26

amanand88keys said:


> There is a reason why Toxic Cables' flasghip cable for the LCD-range is a full silver cable  Silver and silver hybrids are my personal suggestion for the LCD 2.2 .


 
 Mind explaining why?


----------



## lin0003

battousaix26 said:


> Mind explaining why?


 
 Silver brightens the sound up and is the most detailed.


----------



## BattousaiX26

If I want to make the mids richer, is silver better than copper in this regard? I do want details though but my priority is to bring up the mids then the details


----------



## stvc

I think depend on what phone you are using.


----------



## atsq17

I was told black widow preserves the sound signature of the lcd 2.2 but enhances and improves every aspect of it. The silver widow changes how it sounds. One may or may not like it. I was told by someone who owned both black and silver widow. 

The black widow is also cheaper so maybe a good entry point


----------



## som4ew

I have ordered Virus for my Oppo PM-1and balance AK240, PM-1 is going very well with AK240. However I need Virus  to smooth out PM-1 treble rough edge but to keep sweet mid range and to extend hi and bass like Silver Widow did to my FitEar 335. =)


----------



## jrprana

You may want to consider the White Widow. It's Silver Plated Copper. 
I have it for my HD650, and it's amazing. I would imagine it will be amazing with the LCD too.


----------



## Kiats

amanand88keys said:


> Pretty much any cable. For more detail and overal transparency, get silver or silver hybrid cables. But also copper, i.e. Black Widow, Venom etc. have a similar effect with slightly more impact on bass and mids. So either way is right for you, as all of them are superior to the stock cable.




+1.

I actually like what the BW does to my LCD 2. Clarifies the midst while not degrading the organic sig of the LCD 2


----------



## Kiats

atsq17 said:


> I was told black widow preserves the sound signature of the lcd 2.2 but enhances and improves every aspect of it. The silver widow changes how it sounds. One may or may not like it. I was told by someone who owned both black and silver widow.
> 
> The black widow is also cheaper so maybe a good entry point




+1


----------



## hifimanrookie

atsq17 said:


> I was told black widow preserves the sound signature of the lcd 2.2 but enhances and improves every aspect of it. The silver widow changes how it sounds. One may or may not like it. I was told by someone who owned both black and silver widow.
> 
> The black widow is also cheaper so maybe a good entry point



+1 i totally agree with this..owning a very special 8wire BW myself


----------



## snarfarlarkus

So Black Widow would be better than a silver for a LCD2? I do want a larger soundstage out of my LCD2


----------



## Kiats

snarfarlarkus said:


> So Black Widow would be better than a silver for a LCD2? I do want a larger soundstage out of my LCD2




I think so. It does create a slightly better soundstage. But do remember: the LCD 2 is not known for its soundstage.


----------



## lin0003

kiats said:


> I think so. It does create a slightly better soundstage. But do remember: the LCD 2 is not known for its soundstage.


 
 No, it's definitely not, especially next to the HD800 lol


----------



## Kiats

lin0003 said:


> No, it's definitely not, especially next to the HD800 lol




Indeed!


----------



## Justin_Time

battousaix26 said:


> If I want to make the mids richer, is silver better than copper in this regard? I do want details though but my priority is to bring up the mids then the details




Copper Venom has very smooth midrange, transients and high frequencies. It tends to add a little warmth to the midrange and mor weight to the bass. Overall, this cable has a rich, highly musical sound if not the last word in transparency. This is the perfect cable for the HD800

Silver Poison/Widow are very transparent with very quick transients and extended high frequencies. You get tighter bass, lots of inner details and extended soundstage. These cables are what you need for the LCD2 or 3.

Cheers!


----------



## snarfarlarkus

I dont know if i should get the black widow or the silver widow? They seem to improve the lcd2 respectively. I did have a silver poison before it ripped and it costs quite a bit for a repair so i figured, why not get an upgrade. So which would you guys go for? And why doesnt frank reply to emails?


----------



## Kiats

snarfarlarkus said:


> I dont know if i should get the black widow or the silver widow? They seem to improve the lcd2 respectively. I did have a silver poison before it ripped and it costs quite a bit for a repair so i figured, why not get an upgrade. So which would you guys go for? And why doesnt frank reply to emails?




I have both. Though I'm partial to the BW. Because i personally feel it's a better complement to the LCD 2 sound.

Frank goes through his PMs in spates. He's probably focused in finishing a batch of cables. He'll reappear when he's done and ask for patience as he goes through the backlog of PMs.


----------



## Paul Graham

Ok here's a shot in the dark....
  
 I have a Single Ended Silver Poison Frank made for my Sennheiser IE8's.
 He's now sending me a Balanced Viper to replace it, So I have a spare Silver poison!
  
 Heres my problem..
  
 I have a pair of Beyerdynamic T50p Teslas that were given to me as faulty/not working.
  
 After a rather clumsy fumble around with the original cable and then a spare Switchcraft 3.5 I had laying around, I've figured its the Jack.
  
 Anyway, Its still not sounding fantastic and I know its down to my temporary measures...
  
 So, Im thinking I want to use the Silver Poison I already have to replace the existing cable.
 Ill leave the Viablue 3.5 on one end, But when I disconnect the IE8 connectors, How do I know which wire is positive etc ( With it all the same colour )???...
  
 I have a multi meter but haven't got a clue how to use one!
  
 Any help would be greatly appreciated folks, Thank you in advance!!


----------



## RubyTiger

paul graham said:


> Ok here's a shot in the dark....
> 
> I have a Single Ended Silver Poison Frank made for my Sennheiser IE8's.
> He's now sending me a Balanced Viper to replace it, So I have a spare Silver poison!
> ...


 
http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/6698/headphone-wire-color-coding  Does this help?


----------



## Paul Graham

The Silver Poison is ALL the same colour. There is no red, green etc.


----------



## RubyTiger

paul graham said:


> The Silver Poison is ALL the same colour. There is no red, green etc.


 

 It's not the color I was pointing to. It was the left, right, common shown on the plug below instead. All you need is a continuity checker and you will be able to determine which wire is what. Your multimeter should work as well. Then you can mark each wire to know which is which. Is this what you were asking about?


----------



## Paul Graham

Thanksgiving having sorties it out now !


----------



## Toxic Cables

I am sorry everyone, as my replies to messages have been worse then usual. I want to take a break next month, so i am completing all orders i have now, so if you are wondering about your order, it will ship this month, unless you was told otherwise.
  
 All IEM cables are ready and being packed, excludes Venom. Headphone cables all ready, just the plugs on the amp end left to go on, so will start shipping next week.
  
 Widow IEM cables coming with OM connectors soon, and a new cheaper silver litz IEM cables being made available.


----------



## mootang

toxic cables said:


> I am sorry everyone, as my replies to messages have been worse then usual. I want to take a break next month, so i am completing all orders i have now, so if you are wondering about your order, it will ship this month, unless you was told otherwise.
> 
> All IEM cables are ready and being packed, excludes Venom. Headphone cables all ready, just the plugs on the amp end left to go on, so will start shipping next week.
> 
> Widow IEM cables coming with OM connectors soon, and a new cheaper silver litz IEM cables being made available.




***heavy panting*** drool


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I am sorry everyone, as my replies to messages have been worse then usual. I want to take a break next month, so i am completing all orders i have now, so if you are wondering about your order, it will ship this month, unless you was told otherwise.
> 
> All IEM cables are ready and being packed, excludes Venom. Headphone cables all ready, just the plugs on the amp end left to go on, so will start shipping next week.
> 
> Widow IEM cables coming with OM connectors soon, and a new cheaper silver litz IEM cables being made available.


V.E.N.O.M... 5 simple letters that make me jump up and down with expectations like a kid waiting for his first bike


----------



## 1adam12

toxic cables said:


> I am sorry everyone, as my replies to messages have been worse then usual. I want to take a break next month, so i am completing all orders i have now, so if you are wondering about your order, it will ship this month, unless you was told otherwise.
> 
> All IEM cables are ready and being packed, excludes Venom. Headphone cables all ready, just the plugs on the amp end left to go on, so will start shipping next week.
> 
> Widow IEM cables coming with OM connectors soon, and a new cheaper silver litz IEM cables being made available.


 
  
 So if I just messaged you about a new order it's probably safe to assume a 2 month or so wait? No biggie, I'd just like to have an idea.


----------



## Toxic Cables

thegimp said:


> So if I just messaged you about a new order it's probably safe to assume a 2 month or so wait? No biggie, I'd just like to have an idea.


 
 Depends, we have extra cables of everything being made in standard lengths, but these will be terminated after all my orders go out.
  
 All i am asking is, anyone who is currently waiting for an order, please be paitent a little longer, all orders will go out this month without fail.
  
 If you don't get reply to messages, it's not me ignoring anyone, it's me working non stop to make sure all my orders are clear, so i can go on holiday for the first time in 3 years.
  
 Non standard orrders can still be taken, but might mean then being made after i get back.


----------



## 1adam12

^ Excellent. I'll hope for the best!


----------



## sensui123

Frank, go on your holiday you deserve it!  I'll keep an eye on this thread when you come back to place my new cable orders.


----------



## inter voice

Most of us take vacation every year BUT Frank has not for the past 3 Years.  He certainly needs a break to refill his battery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Enjoy your holiday Frank


----------



## Angelbelow

Good news all around, we get our brand new toxic cables soon and Frank gets his well deserved vacation!
  
 Looking forward to my silver widow with my HE500s!


----------



## Viper2005

Good to hear Frank!  It's been a looonnnng wait (6 months!) for my cable!


----------



## Dill

Got my first set of Toxic Cables a week ago after gangin out here on this thread...a Scorpion copper for my Senn HD650 and one for my Senn MOE. Fabulous upgrade to both stock cables I must say. Bravo Frank!


----------



## snarfarlarkus

BW or copper venom for the LCD 2?


----------



## Viper2005

snarfarlarkus said:


> BW or copper venom for the LCD 2?




For LCD2 I would really recommend the Silver Widow, to give the clarity a slight boost.
The difference between the stock and the SW cable is pretty significant.


----------



## 1adam12

Great, now I feel like jerk for trying to place an order and potentially depriving Frank of his holiday.


----------



## Kiats

snarfarlarkus said:


> BW or copper venom for the LCD 2?


 
  
 You can't go wrong with either. You will get increased clarity in the mids, while not losing the organic sig that you love in the LCD 2.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Depends, we have extra cables of everything being made in standard lengths, but these will be terminated after all my orders go out.
> 
> All i am asking is, anyone who is currently waiting for an order, please be paitent a little longer, all orders will go out this month without fail.
> 
> ...


 
  
 No worries, Frank! I hope you have a good holiday! God knows you deserve a break!


----------



## foshow

Hi Frank, sent you a pm.


----------



## maguire

Frank, you takin the Misses, the Kids, & snakes along?..............Amazonia me thinks........


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I am sorry everyone, as my replies to messages have been worse then usual. I want to take a break next month, so i am completing all orders i have now, so if you are wondering about your order, it will ship this month, unless you was told otherwise.
> 
> All IEM cables are ready and being packed, excludes Venom. Headphone cables all ready, just the plugs on the amp end left to go on, so will start shipping next week.
> 
> Widow IEM cables coming with OM connectors soon, and a new cheaper silver litz IEM cables being made available.



No worries mate..we all need some time off..or else work will totally burn u up... 

But eeny weeny question... Do u think u will manage to finish my special venom before u go on ur welldeserved vacation?

Thanks mate!


----------



## claud W

My order number is 809. I ordered in February. I asked Frank not to send me the cables in June because I would be in Europe. I Emailed and PM ed Frank on June 21 and have not had a reply. Is he dead or incarcerated?


----------



## atsq17

claud w said:


> My order number is 809. I ordered in February. I asked Frank not to send me the cables in June because I would be in Europe. I Emailed and PM ed Frank on June 21 and have not had a reply. Is he dead or incarcerated?


 
  
 Read back a page or two. All will be explained.


----------



## Justin_Time

viper2005 said:


> For LCD2 I would really recommend the Silver Widow, to give the clarity a slight boost.
> The difference between the stock and the SW cable is pretty significant.




I have both the Silver Poison and the Silver Widow.

You can use the 8-wire or 4-wire Silver Poison to save some money. They work great with the LCD2, improving transient, tightening the bass and expanding the soundstage, and most important of all, lifting that dark caramel coating.

For the ultimate cable (e.g. with the LCD3), try the 8-wire Silver Widow with silver-pin XLR.

The improvement of the Silver Poison over the stock cable is significant (say from 90 to 95%). There is a smaller difference in going from the Silver Poison to the 8-wire Silver Widow with silver-pin XLR (say from 95 to 97%) for nearly twice the price but that is normal. You have passed the point of diminishing return long ago when you bought the LCD2 so a small improvement in cable or amp will typically double or triple the price each time. 

For example, you could be very happy pairing the LCD2 with the Vioelectric 200 or the Schiit Mjolnir amp (for about $1,000) but to get noticeable improvement in the sound, you may need the Bakoon HA-21 ($2,900) or the HeadAmp GS-X Mk2 ($3,000). For a killer bass you may have to go to the Woo WA5 with upgrade parts and tubes (around $4,500). It is the same with cables but the reverse is not always true. Price alone does not guaranty quality or improvement because it is a matter of matching your cans to the cable and amp. 

Do your research carefully.

That is the reason why I think Frank's cables are the best "bargains" in this business. And I use the word carefully.


----------



## Justin_Time

claud w said:


> My order number is 809. I ordered in February. I asked Frank not to send me the cables in June because I would be in Europe. I Emailed and PM ed Frank on June 21 and have not had a reply. Is he dead or incarcerated?




He is held prisoner until he finishes all the orders that we placed.

With good behavior, he will be released after three years of incarceration on parole (some call it vacation) in July.

But he will be back: he is a recidivist.


----------



## inter voice

justin_time said:


> That is the reason why I think Frank's cables are the best "bargains" in this business. And I use the word carefully.


 
 +1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have not tried a lot of cables apart from Cardas and Oyaide made.  BUT I found Frank's cables are the best and the most value for the money and not to mention workmanship which IMHO is second to none.
  
 That is why I have my 18AWG Scorpion and a BW for my 2 HD800s;
 A BW for my HE500 and a SW for my LCD-X.
  
 I am totally satisfied with all these cables from Frank.


----------



## inter voice

justin_time said:


> He is held prisoner until he finishes all the orders that we placed.
> 
> With good behavior, he will be released after three years of incarceration on parole (some call it vacation) in July.
> 
> But he will be back: he is a recidivist.


 
 LOL


----------



## hifimanrookie

justin_time said:


> I have both the Silver Poison and the Silver Widow.
> 
> You can use the 8-wire or 4-wire Silver Poison to save some money. They work great with the LCD2, improving transient, tightening the bass and expanding the soundstage, and most important of all, lifting that dark caramel coating.
> 
> ...


 

 for the pricerange ur mentioning around 3000usd....u could also have a looksie at the brand that i swear my life on since this year....they can make everythig u wish for and more..as long ur wallet can keep up with ur demands..but what u get will blow u away....
  
 just have a looksie of the huge (friendly) test my humble amp (on the right side on the pics) had to endure..and it came out surprisingly good, knowing the price i paid for it..and no it was not the best...and also not perfect....but damn..my PaG gave one hell of a fight to (speaker) amps, some costing 10.000euro and more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 check the pics out:
  
 ps...those huge speakers are handmade by the high end shop themselves...and trust me if i say..i am in love in how they sounded...wow!!!!! but hey...10.000 euro worth of speaker! so they should sound good! but funny is i heard lots of what my headphone rig gave me..BUT ONLY MORE OF EVERYTHING....am still stunned of how they sounded...much better then the krell rig a friend of mine has worth around 100.000euro (according to my friend lolz)


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just gone through some PM's, will go through rest today, about to go bed, nearly 6am.
  
 Some eye candy, Toxic Cables own custom range of carbon fibre plugs and adapters, tell me these ain't beautiful. All the cables will now look even better with these new plugs.
  
 All orders from now on will ship with one of these are standard, unless requested otherwise.
  
  
 I have 2000 each of all of them other then the AK plugs coming, wonder how long they will last LOL.
  

  

  

  
 Our 3.5mm to 6.3mm adapter,
  

  
 And the A&K plugs we will now be using,


----------



## sensui123

Nice stuff Frank!  I might not need fancy Oyaide jacks anymore seeing these, very sweet stuff indeed.  Always nice to see you upgrading for the customers.  I'm going to let you go on your vacation before I tell you my next orders.  =)  Gives me time to gather my thoughts versus having you add them 1 by 1 anyhow as I get hooked on your toxic cables.


----------



## inter voice

> Our 3.5mm to 6.3mm adapter,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Graham

Wow! There's some dang Purdy plugs!
Seriously very nice looking! 
Have you got any balanced connectors planned ie kobiconn/hirose...?
You could be the first to make a right angled balanced connector for iBasso devices.....


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank YGPM.


----------



## Paul Graham

It's really important you read my message mate!


----------



## Justin_Time

Impressive shop!

Thanks for the pics.

Frank's cables are a rarity these days, just like the gears and the shop you showed. I like everything I see except perhaps the pink elephant ears.

Affordable high-end gears are almost gone these days for Home Stereo as high-end companies have figured out that they can make a lot more profit selling just a few ridiculously priced units to a few millionaires and billionaires, thus leaving behind the majority of dedicated audiophiles that supported them for many decades. 

While many of us dream of $5,000 head amps, high-end speaker amps are now more in the range of $50,000 to $100,000. When you add roughly the same amount each for turntable, preamp, speakers and cables (!), a high-end home stereo system today costs around $500,000 to a million dollars, compared to around $10,000-$50,000 just 10 to 20 years ago. It is not just inflation.

My prediction is that the Headphone Industry will go the same way soon--greed! While Stax products were considered obscenely expensive for over 20 years at a few thousand dollars, the latest headphones are already costing $5,000 and head-amps are already reaching $10,000. Even top IEM are now costing $1,000-$2,000. In 10 years, most of us will not be able to or want to afford the best in headphone systems anymore.

So, back to Frank's cables, get them while you can. Comparable-quality cables are already going for upward of $3,000. Soon they will be only stuff of memory for most of us.

Cheers.

"It’s Difficult to Make Predictions, Especially About the Future" Niels Bohr


----------



## maguire

Those carbon fiber adapters & plugs will just make those already stunning cables absolutely pop........


----------



## vincentc

I was wondering if someone had a recent cable list available from the amazing Frank. I am looking at upgrading the stock cable from my HD800 and I have been away for Head-Fi since November 2013, so I am a little bit overwhelmed by all these new updates on this thread.


----------



## kerrys30

vincentc said:


> I was wondering if someone had a recent cable list available from the amazing Frank. I am looking at upgrading the stock cable from my HD800 and I have been away for Head-Fi since November 2013, so I am a little bit overwhelmed by all these new updates on this thread.




Check franks profile here in Headfi. It should list cables.


----------



## vincentc

kerrys30 said:


> Check franks profile here in Headfi. It should list cables.


 
 Thank you very much! I did not think about that.


----------



## kerrys30

No probs. Happy shopping


----------



## Toxic Cables

I have an order for a 2.5mm terminated SW Alpha Dog, but can't seem to find who this order was from. Please PM me with header Alpha Dog.
  
 Packing up 300 cables now guys, so they will be going out in next couple days, with more to follow few days later.
  
 Every single headphone/IEM cable order also going out with a free Toxic Cables carbon fibre 1/4" adapter.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I have an order for a 2.5mm terminated SW Alpha Dog, but can't seem to find who this order was from. Please PM me with header Alpha Dog.
> 
> Packing up 300 cables now guys, so they will be going out in next couple days, with more to follow few days later.
> 
> Every single headphone/IEM cable order also going out with a free Toxic Cables carbon fibre 1/4" adapter.


hey dude!!! Were u not on holiday already? Making the missus happy on a shopping spree with the family? Or maybe being lazy on the beach in ur bermudas getting a tan on ur spooky white english skin? 
Hope u have a good snake sitter for ur babies that u have to leave behind in england  
Have a good holiday my friend..u deserve it..my family is away also for 10days, staying at the beachhouse (small appartment next to the beach) of my mums in albufeira ..am am all alone now in the netherlands..me and my audio and a pet lady turtle in her HUGE aquarium.almost broke my back hauling it to my house! .am babysitting her as my sister in law is away also..yep..am a nice guy!


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> I have an order for a 2.5mm terminated SW Alpha Dog, but can't seem to find who this order was from. Please PM me with header Alpha Dog.
> 
> Packing up 300 cables now guys, so they will be going out in next couple days, with more to follow few days later.
> 
> Every single headphone/IEM cable order also going out with a free Toxic Cables carbon fibre 1/4" adapter.




Thanks Frank! Very kind of you! Aren't you away already?


----------



## buson160man

I from what I have read about toxic cable products has been of a positive nature. But my experience with toxic cable was nothing but frustrating. I awhile back had ordered one of his lower priced cables and waited patiently for more than a three months. I finally received a reply that that they had cancelled my order and were issuing me a credit card refund . I did not cancel my order they did what was that about ? Maybe frank was to busy making his more expensive cables for customers so he could make more money . Well I say that was pretty shabby . Needless to say I will  not be ordering anything from toxic cable again .


----------



## hifimanrookie

buson160man said:


> I from what I have read about toxic cable products has been of a positive nature. But my experience with toxic cable was nothing but frustrating. I awhile back had ordered one of his lower priced cables and waited patiently for more than a three months. I finally received a reply that that they had cancelled my order and were issuing me a credit card refund . I did not cancel my order they did what was that about ? Maybe frank was to busy making his more expensive cables for customers so he could make more money . Well I say that was pretty shabby . Needless to say I will  not be ordering anything from toxic cable again .



I have a feeling he by accident messed two orders up.....that can happen...and maybe another customer didnt want to wait any longer so frank issued a refund....mixing up happens to the best of companies..trust me..i know...i deal with suppliers daily..and i know almost all **** up sooner or later..no one is perfect..not even the best of them..
But did i contact him saying that u didnt want to cancel ur order? I cant imagine he would still refund u if u asked for the order to be delivered..it wouldnt make sense! Am not defending him..but he runs a small business and has to deal with huge amount of orders...so mess ups happens then...only thing he can do with his customer is to solve it... Trust me if i say that NO suppliers likes to refund customers..no matter how much money they have! Good luck with finding another brand who makes same quality cables for same price...


----------



## Toxic Cables

buson160man said:


> I from what I have read about toxic cable products has been of a positive nature. But my experience with toxic cable was nothing but frustrating. I awhile back had ordered one of his lower priced cables and waited patiently for more than a three months. I finally received a reply that that they had cancelled my order and were issuing me a credit card refund . I did not cancel my order they did what was that about ? Maybe frank was to busy making his more expensive cables for customers so he could make more money . Well I say that was pretty shabby . Needless to say I will  not be ordering anything from toxic cable again .


 
 You were refunded after you suggested i prioritize orders based on the value of the order, which i was a little offended by.
 I also felt you would prefer a refund then wait, i messaged you to say this and you said you was glad it was over.
  
 You might think the more expensive cables, make more money, but my cheaper cables have more of a margin on them then the expensive ones, so it has nothing to do with me wanting to make more money.
  
 If i was just out to make money, do you not think i will be paying more attention to the dozens of people currently wanting to place an order, then making cables instead. Look at my backround, in the 3 years i have been in business, i have given away over $10'000 worth of goods, does that seem like someone just out to make more money.
  
 I have upgraded and added new things to my cables, which meant the cost was higher, but kept the prices the same, that someone out to make more money.
  
 Again, all you have done if try to offend me again.
  
 And so you can see how much i am out to just make money, the last 5 people that posted before you can each put themselves down for a £150 voucher (on condition that they are existing customers), more then the value of what your order was.


----------



## 2ears4eyes

which Toxic cable is the best bang-for-buck upgrade from the Cardas cable??
 I'm currently using Senn HD650 with WooAudio WA3 amp on a Mac Pro desktop & laptop.
 Thanks


----------



## bluewrx1025

toxic cables said:


> And so you can see how much i am out to just make money, the last 5 people that posted before you can each put themselves down for a £150 voucher (on condition that they are existing customers), more then the value of what your order was.



Kudos Frank. As always, you're giving back to the customers. I wish more businesses ran the way you do.


----------



## Paul Graham

I've been a pain in the arse customer to Frank but he's always been one of the kindest, fairest hard working people I know!
I for one am a customer he will never lose 
Just remember not to send me any snakes by mistake please mate lol!!! No big ones anyway.


----------



## hifimanrookie

paul graham said:


> I've been a pain in the arse customer to Frank but he's always been one of the kindest, fairest hard working people I know!
> I for one am a customer he will never lose
> Just remember not to send me any snakes by mistake please mate lol!!! No big ones anyway.



+1 i totally agree Paul..my sometimes extreme demands (  ) of what i want from a cable could offend some..but franks always say: i will do my best for u..and until he never disapointed me..he always comes throigh..no matter what crazy things i ask...am sure if my demands get impossible to do cableswise he will be honest and say: i tried my best..but its just not possible..but i can do this instead..and at that moment i would be happy with that alterantive..as i know he is for real...customers comes first..not earning money...every customer is equal for him..whether u buy a million cables costing 500usd each or a 180usd budget cable..we all have to wait for our cables...and thats what i like about toxic...he does his best for everyone of us..and sometimes even more...not many brands do that!


----------



## Paul Graham

hifimanrookie said:


> +1 i totally agree Paul..my sometimes extreme demands (  ) of what i want from a cable could offend some..but franks always say: i will do my best for u..and until he never disapointed me..he always comes throigh..no matter what crazy things i ask...am sure if my demands get impossible to do cableswise he will be honest and say: i tried my best..but its just not possible..but i can do this instead..and at that moment i would be happy with that alterantive..as i know he is for real...customers comes first..not earning money...every customer is equal for him..whether u buy a million cables costing 500usd each or a 180usd budget cable..we all have to wait for our cables...and thats what i like about toxic...he does his best for everyone of us*..and sometimes even more*...not many brands do that!




Yes exactly my point!


----------



## longbowbbs

You two being a pain in the ass has nothing to do with being customers.....


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> You two being a pain in the ass has nothing to do with being customers.....:evil:


 u think?


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > You two being a pain in the ass has nothing to do with being customers.....
> ...


 
 LOL, I Know!!!


----------



## 1adam12

You call it being a pain the ass. I call it being discerning.


----------



## longbowbbs

thegimp said:


> You call it being a pain the ass. I call it being discerning.


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


>



We are just very demanding motha f...ckers..just as frank likes them.. we dont complain on delivery times etc...we only make his life hard as we want something special..and somehow i know frank doesnt mind pita's like us, as that motivates him to go even further and make even better cables... So u see..even us...have a reason in the big plan of toxic in conquering the cable world...we are like his ginuipigs (never know how to spell that right..lolz)..and guess what..we dont mind


----------



## Paul Graham

Don't you mean Minions? Mwuhahahaha


----------



## inter voice

Nowadays customers placing orders from Frank are much more lucky than us.  I have to wait for 9-12 months to get my cables. Don't make me wrong I am not complaining.  The cables are made in top quality and sounds wonderful. I can assure you that it is worthy to wait.  Frank is too busy in making cables and only replies mails when he is free to do so.  I therefore seldom chase him about the orders and just wait patiently. Have trust in Frank please. If you want to have the cable quick I am afraid Franks cable is not for you.
 I am sure the waiting time nowadays has been shortened to less than 3 moths and may be Frank can correct me if I am wrong.
 BTW I am impressed by Frank's initiative of improving his products and make his cables look extremely nice, but without price change. Even if Frank increases the price of his cables by 30-40% I still will go for it.


----------



## maguire

I still can not get over how some people complain so much.....For crying out loud guys....Check out thread, many have to waite...So What?
  
 You all know this...Still you place your order.....Because you know you will get quality....Then some just winge winge and winge...
  
 Frank's prices, quality of workmanship, quality of materials, his service is outstanding.....
 Even if it takes a while to get a response from him..You will still be informed in time.
 The guy is flat out making cables to the point he even spends some of that precious free time in handling .....YES live cables..Uhhhm..Snakes.


----------



## hifimanrookie

inter voice said:


> Nowadays customers placing orders from Frank are much more lucky than us.  I have to wait for 9-12 months to get my cables. Don't make me wrong I am not complaining.  The cables are made in top quality and sounds wonderful. I can assure you that it is worthy to wait.  Frank is too busy in making cables and only replies mails when he is free to do so.  I therefore seldom chase him about the orders and just wait patiently. Have trust in Frank please. If you want to have the cable quick I am afraid Franks cable is not for you.
> I am sure the waiting time nowadays has been shortened to less than 3 moths and may be Frank can correct me if I am wrong.
> BTW I am impressed by Frank's initiative of improving his products and make his cables look extremely nice, but without price change. Even if Frank increases the price of his cables by 30-40% I still will go for it.



Yeah....i waited for months also for my second BW...but OMG..its so worth it!!! 

But as we all know...u cant satisfy all customers..i see same thing occuring on the he560 thread also now about the pads or something..some customers are just never happy and bitch about everything... Allthough i am also very demanding and somethines even PITA also..but in the end i know they are also people at those brands..doing their best to make u happy... So let us respect that..and before u make an order....check the thread out..for sure u will see the 'issues' u cant live with... So u dont need to place ur order and dont need to complain..smart thinking huh? 
But between us..for good things u have to wait....we all know that


----------



## longbowbbs

Custom gear takes time. I have had custom amps take longer than Toxic cables. It was all worth it!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Custom gear takes time. I have had custom amps take longer than Toxic cables. It was all worth it!


me know what u mean with custom amps...cough blue circle..cough 1 year..cough  and me always want!!!


----------



## longbowbbs

A big shout out of Thanks! to Project86 (John Grandberg) for the long term loan of his Silver Poison CIEM cables.
  




  
  
 It was fun comparing them to my Silver Widow CIEM CABLES with my JH Audio JH16 Freq Phase's. The SP's are still my favorite with my HD650's and stood tall next to their kin the Widows. 
  
 Here is John's latest headphone review for Parttimaudiophile.com
  
 http://parttimeaudiophile.com/2014/07/18/flagship-closed-back-headphones-from-mrspeakers-audeze-and-fostex/


----------



## Angelbelow

maguire said:


> I still can not get over how some people complain so much.....For crying out loud guys....Check out thread, many have to waite...So What?
> 
> You all know this...Still you place your order.....Because you know you will get quality....Then some just winge winge and winge...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Agreed. Yeah the wait is long, but reading the thread should give you a good idea what youre getting yourself into.


----------



## RubyTiger

longbowbbs said:


> A big shout out of Thanks! to Project86 (John Grandberg) for the long term loan of his Silver Poison CIEM cables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I agree with longbowbbs on the HD650's and Silver Poison. There's a synergy that elevates those phones to a new level in listening enjoyment. It must be the silver and gold. A nice placebo thought at that.
  
 Of course I'm sure they all sound good.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> +1 i totally agree Paul..my sometimes extreme demands (  ) of what i want from a cable could offend some..but franks always say: i will do my best for u..and until he never disapointed me..he always comes throigh..no matter what crazy things i ask...am sure if my demands get impossible to do cableswise he will be honest and say: i tried my best..but its just not possible..but i can do this instead..and at that moment i would be happy with that alterantive..as i know he is for real...customers comes first..not earning money...every customer is equal for him..whether u buy a million cables costing 500usd each or a 180usd budget cable..we all have to wait for our cables...and thats what i like about toxic...he does his best for everyone of us..and sometimes even more...not many brands do that!




+1. Precisely!


----------



## Justin_Time

paul graham said:


> I've been a pain in the arse customer to Frank but he's always been one of the kindest, fairest hard working people I know!
> I for one am a customer he will never lose
> Just remember not to send me any snakes by mistake please mate lol!!! No big ones anyway.




Ditto. About Frank and the snakes.

In the past three years, I must have bought a dozen different cables from Frank and even sent him headphones to re-cable despite the long distance separating the UK from the US and the hassle with customs.

Though he still wonders once in a while what I do with all these cables, he has never given me any cause for complaint. He has always been polite, accommodating and completely trustworthy. A few times he even steered me toward less expensive and more compatible cables.

I have been known to spend $8,000 on a pair of speaker cables only to be thoroughly disappointed, so when I stumbled upon Frank's products, I felt like I hit the jackpot.

Sometimes I become impatient with the long wait, until I remember the cause: Frank is always short-handed because of his very high standards and his refusal to use incompetent help. Frank warns you about the long lead time so if you are not willing to wait, there are plenty of other places to buy cables from.

I have nothing but praise for Frank and will continue to be his loyal customer.

Justin Time (ST)

PS: Have a nice vacation, Frank!


----------



## Paul Graham

You're as mad as Me Hifimanrookie and Longbow!


----------



## hifimanrookie

justin_time said:


> Ditto. About Frank and the snakes.
> 
> In the past three years, I must have bought a dozen different cables from Frank and even sent him headphones to re-cable despite the long distance separating the UK from the US and the hassle with customs.
> 
> ...




8000usd on a pair of speaker cables? What..were u nuts or high on something? Just kidding my friend..but actually i know two guys in my friendscircle who actually spend such a fortune on cables themselves... Am glad i have frank fro my cables..well in my case my cable..as i only need a headphone cable..but next year i will be buying a speaker rig...so...hello frank! Hehehehe

As u also said..i also got my first black widow on advice of frank..as i wanted to buy a silver widow for my he500..but on his honest advice i got the cheaper 4wire Bw instead..and i never turned back..now having the ultimate BW...

 next month it will probably be on sale (after a comparision ofcourse as i promised to u guys!) as i am a 'one cable' guy ...i expect my new very special to be ready then..

maybe even with silk sleeving, a first for Venoms i understand..but only if its technically possible frank replied as i want 8wire, dual mono, 18AWG, dual xlr 3pin again as my special 22awg 8wire BW.. Well we have to see then when he is back from his deserved holiday...

 But no matter what he cooks up for me..am sure i will be satisfied..still didnt get the updated quote though! Hope i dont need to sell a kidney for it


----------



## Paul Graham

Originally Posted by *hifimanrookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 ​ 8000usd on a pair of speaker cables? What..were u nuts or high on something? Just kidding my friend..but actually i know two guys in my friendscircle who actually spend such a fortune on cables themselves... Am glad i have frank fro my cables..well in my case my cable..as i only need a headphone cable..*but next year i will be buying a speaker rig...so...hello frank!* Hehehehe
As u also said..i also got my first black widow on advice of frank..as i wanted to buy a silver widow for my he500..but on his honest advice i got the cheaper 4wire Bw instead..and i never turned back..now having the ultimate BW... next month it will probably be on sale (after a comparision ofcourse as i promised to u guys!) as i am a 'one cable' guy ...i expect my new very special to be ready then.. maybe even with silk sleeving, a first for Venoms i understand..but only if its technically possible frank replied as i want 8wire, dual mono, 18AWG, dual xlr 3pin again as my special BW.. Well we have to see then when he is back from his deserved holiday... But no matter what he cooks up for me..am sure i will be satisfied..still didnt get the updated quote though! Hope i dont need to sell a kidney for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
  
 OMG 4 meters of 8 braid Toxic Cables Speaker Cable? YES FECKIN PLEASE!!


----------



## sensui123

I just love it when Frank calls out these one sided stories. Enjoy your vacation Frank, checking back once in awhile to see when you come back for some more cables. Thanks!


----------



## FangJoker

My last cable order took longer to receive than a custom ordered Porsche 911 Carrera GTS, but both were worth the wait.


----------



## nicolo

Hi Guys,
  
 Do you think the Black Widow cable will be a food match with the Hifiman HE-560?


----------



## hifimanrookie

nicolo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you think the Black Widow cable will be a food match with the Hifiman HE-560?


yup..but get the 8 wire version..and if possible balanced. That will be yummy...


----------



## lin0003

hifimanrookie said:


> yup..but get the 8 wire version..and if possible balanced. That will be yummy...


 
 hifimanrookie and his 8 wire BW lol.


----------



## snarfarlarkus

Whats the difference between an 8 wire and a non 8 wire cable?


----------



## lin0003

8-wire has more conductors and is suppose to sound better.


----------



## snarfarlarkus

lin0003 said:


> 8-wire has more conductors and is suppose to sound better.


 
 is it a big difference?


----------



## lin0003

snarfarlarkus said:


> is it a big difference?


 
 I haven't heard both, so unfortunately I don't know.


----------



## nicolo

hifimanrookie said:


> yup..but get the 8 wire version..and if possible balanced. That will be yummy...


 
  
 I will be getting the balanced version for use with the Pulse fxi when it arrives. Just a question. Is the 22AWG better than the 24AWG?


----------



## hifimanrookie

nicolo said:


> I will be getting the balanced version for use with the Pulse fxi when it arrives. Just a question. Is the 22AWG better than the 24AWG?



I have owned the 4wire and now have the 8wire version of the 22awg BW..and the 8wire sounds more powerful, fuller, blacker and the soundstage is bigger...for the rest it is very hard to hear differences..

My personal opinion. I always would go for the biggest AWG possible if from the same brand and cable model...the bigger the AWG (until a certain point ofcourse) the better the 'flow' .

thats why his most expensive cables, the Venoms, are 18awg... Never heard the 24AWG though..its less expensive.... But to the sound it wont make a Huge difference if u choose the 24AWG version over the 22AWG..sound will be comparable..u wont regret it if u go either way..but the most sold version is the 22AWG version as far i understand.

And u say u go balanced? Is that dual 3pin XLR or one 4pin XLR? As if u go for the dual 3pin XLR u could go the way i went..a dual mono configuration..it will cost ya a bit..but sound improves considerably, as both cables transfer the two signals without any interference of each other channels.

Have fun choosing!


----------



## nicolo

hifimanrookie said:


> I have owned the 4wire and now have the 8wire version of the 22awg BW..and the 8wire sounds more powerful, fuller, blacker and the soundstage is bigger...for the rest it is very hard to hear differences..
> 
> My personal opinion. I always would go for the biggest AWG possible if from the same brand and cable model...the bigger the AWG (until a certain point ofcourse) the better the 'flow' .
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cool. 22AWG it is next month. I am going for the 4pin XLR, as that's the only Pulse fxi's only balanced headphone output option.


----------



## FangJoker

Which IEM cable that Frank sells is the best for a bass heavy IEM?


----------



## Toxic Cables

SW, BW and Virus IEM cables available to order with OM cables at no extra cost, even though they cost 20 times as much for the OM connectors.
  
 BW also available for Fitear with OM.
  
 Gold Poison also with OM for 2 pin IEM.
  
 Very limited stock and Fitear SW OM already sold out.
  
 New, non Toxic off the shelf 24AWG 40 strand Silver Litz with 2 pin OM available. This is an off the shelf wire available to any manufacturer, so was not designed by me and available elsewhere, some have it as a flagship.
  
 Limited stock and only £160 till Monday. What the heck, i will even throw in free shipping.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> SW, BW and Virus IEM cables available to order with OM cables at no extra cost, even though they cost 20 times as much for the OM connectors.
> 
> BW also available for Fitear with OM.
> 
> ...




Noted with thanks, Frank! I have a couple of chaps who are interested and I'll pass the message on.


----------



## hifimanrookie

[
Sorry for sounding silly a bit..BUT..whats 'OM'???


----------



## Kiats

vegasf1 said:


> Which IEM cable that Frank sells is the best for a bass heavy IEM?




Well, it does depend on what you hope to achieve?

To maintain the same sig, try the BW.

To tighten up the bass & have more transparency, the SW.

To do a bit of both: maintain the sig while tighten up the bass, then the Virus.

I have all 3 so I can switch around depending on what I hope to achieve.


----------



## FangJoker

kiats said:


> Well, it does depend on what you hope to achieve?
> 
> To maintain the same sig, try the BW.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks!  The virus or sw sound good.  I had the sw briefly, but it wasn't on a bass heavy headphone.  I guess I should try the virus.  The cable will probably cost more than the IEM.  You have a great collection of headphones and accessories.  I like this hobby, just don't love it enough to go all out.  My car hobby is what really kills me and I hope it doesn't some day.  I've had some close calls on the track.


----------



## atsq17

hifimanrookie said:


> [
> Sorry for sounding silly a bit..BUT..whats 'OM'???


 
  
 Overmoulded? As far as what that means, not too sure. Anyone?


----------



## atsq17

nicolo said:


> Cool. 22AWG it is next month. I am going for the 4pin XLR, as that's the only Pulse fxi's only balanced headphone output option.


 
  
 Next month?! If you want it ready for when the Pulse arrives, order it NOW! 
  
 PS: I have a Pulse fXi coming too!    Considering recabling a TH900 to Virus/BW balanced 4 Pin XLR for it.


----------



## maguire

Overmolded : Means,  the pins that surround the end of the cable that insert into your HP, are housed or overmolded in the same jacket as the wire.


----------



## atsq17

vegasf1 said:


> Thanks!  The virus or sw sound good.  I had the sw briefly, but it wasn't on a bass heavy headphone.  I guess I should try the virus.  The cable will probably cost more than the IEM.  You have a great collection of headphones and accessories.  I like this hobby, just don't love it enough to go all out.  My car hobby is what really kills me and I hope it doesn't some day.  I've had some close calls on the track.


 
  
 I see your T1s are still for sale. I have a T1 with some non Toxic hybrid cable and while it is great, it lacks bass even worse than the stock T1 (which already lacked bass). 
  
 If I could do it again, I'd get a Black Widow for the T1. Given that you have a T1 that can take HD800 cable, maybe you can try it out? 
  
 Maybe it would be a good idea to sell the Silver Widow separately as well.


----------



## FangJoker

atsq17 said:


> I see your T1s are still for sale. I have a T1 with some non Toxic hybrid cable and while it is great, it lacks bass even worse than the stock T1 (which already lacked bass).
> 
> If I could do it again, I'd get a Black Widow for the T1. Given that you have a T1 that can take HD800 cable, maybe you can try it out?
> 
> Maybe it would be a good idea to sell the Silver Widow separately as well.


 
  
  
 I have someone interested in it.  I'll know in a day or so if he'll pull the trigger on it.   I don't like separating the sale of the headphone and the cable.  Unless two people came to me and one wanted the cable and another only wanted the modded T1 then I'd do it.  Otherwise I rather sell it as a package.  I loved the thing, but like I've mentioned before I have bad neck issues so I lie in bed a lot and do most of my listening there so even though I'm downgrading, I do get to listen to music a lot more time wise which is more important to me in the end. 
  
 I thought the bass was fine.  I love a lot of bass that is fast hitting and deep.  The T1 with toxic silver widow hits hard and fast, but not too deep to where it's annoying.  The IEM I'm using (jvc fx850) is really bass heavy but not sloppy and while I would like to keep 80% of it, I'm looking for a toxic cable to achieve this for me and to bring out a little more mids and highs but not too much.  I don't like too much treble.  I did consider getting a custom IEM done or spending a bit more for a high end IEM, but I really like the jvc fx850 a lot and I'm thinking a cable change could make it nearly perfect for me.  And if it doesn't, then there's other great IEM on the market that use the MMCX connector.


----------



## atsq17

vegasf1 said:


> I have someone interested in it.  I'll know in a day or so if he'll pull the trigger on it.   I don't like separating the sale of the headphone and the cable.  Unless two people came to me and one wanted the cable and another only wanted the modded T1 then I'd do it.  Otherwise I rather sell it as a package.  I loved the thing, but like I've mentioned before I have bad neck issues so I lie in bed a lot and do most of my listening there so even though I'm downgrading, I do get to listen to music a lot more time wise which is more important to me in the end.
> 
> I thought the bass was fine.  I love a lot of bass that is fast hitting and deep.  The T1 with toxic silver widow hits hard and fast, but not too deep to where it's annoying.  The IEM I'm using (jvc fx850) is really bass heavy but not sloppy and while I would like to keep 80% of it, I'm looking for a toxic cable to achieve this for me and to bring out a little more mids and highs but not too much.  I don't like too much treble.  I did consider getting a custom IEM done or spending a bit more for a high end IEM, but I really like the jvc fx850 a lot and I'm thinking a cable change could make it nearly perfect for me.  And if it doesn't, then there's other great IEM on the market that use the MMCX connector.


 
  
 Nice. Good luck with that. If I didn't already have a re-cabled T1 I would have jumped all over that. 
  
 In case you are interested, I am actually selling a UM Miracle right now for a very good price and it has a MMXC connector. I also have a good relationship with In Ear Custom so if you use them to reshell (and mention me) you should be able to get it for a really good price. 
  
 I have a UM Merlin coming for myself and my girlfriend and I have a Black Widow and a Virus coming so that I can compare and see which one I prefer. My girlfriend will get whatever I don't want! Haha.


----------



## FangJoker

atsq17 said:


> Nice. Good luck with that. If I didn't already have a re-cabled T1 I would have jumped all over that.
> 
> In case you are interested, I am actually selling a UM Miracle right now for a very good price and it has a MMXC connector. I also have a good relationship with In Ear Custom so if you use them to reshell (and mention me) you should be able to get it for a really good price.
> 
> I have a UM Merlin coming for myself and my girlfriend and I have a Black Widow and a Virus coming so that I can compare and see which one I prefer. My girlfriend will get whatever I don't want! Haha.


 
  
  
 At least you don't have a girlfriend that wants an expensive sports car.


----------



## moedawg140

vegasf1 said:


> At least you don't have a girlfriend that wants an expensive sports car.


 
  
 Just because she wants an expensive sports car doesn't _mean_ she will get it, or has to get it from you.
  
 Just sayin'!


----------



## FangJoker

moedawg140 said:


> Just because she wants an expensive sports car doesn't _mean_ she will get it, or has to get it from you.
> 
> Just sayin'!


 
  
  
 Well I hate it when she asks me to drive my car so I kinda want to get her one, but nothing close to mine or I'll have to sell off an investment property and if I did that, I might as well sell my current car and get something even better.


----------



## moedawg140

vegasf1 said:


> Well I hate it when she asks me to drive my car so I kinda want to get her one, but nothing close to mine or I'll have to sell off an investment property and if I did that, I might as well sell my current car and get something even better.




If she's going to be with you for the long haul and you know she's gonna be your soulmate and/or going to get married at some point for sure, then I could see being generous and purchasing her a vehicle as being okay, that is, only if she seriously does not have any way to purchase one on her own. Either way, if she is able-bodied and can work, I would have her save up and purchase a used car for not a lot of money, moolah, quid, etc., so she wouldn't have to ask me to drive my car. She would also learn how to work for things instead of asking me for the easy (read expensive) way out. For the record, I have never let my girlfriends drive my car(s), partly because the car(s) mean a lot to me, but more importantly, what are they going to do if they destroy my car(s)? I don't even want to fathom finding out. It's all about principal to me. 

At least to talk about the cables, I bet the whole Toxic series are legit, as there are devote, satisfied, sometimes repeat customers. I'm currently in the process of demoing cables to find out which one will best (to my ears) improve the sonic spectrum of my Shure SE846.


----------



## FangJoker

moedawg140 said:


> If she's going to be with you for the long haul and you know she's gonna be your soulmate and/or going to get married at some point for sure, then I could see being generous and purchasing her a vehicle as being okay, that is, only if she seriously does not have any way to purchase one on her own. Either way, if she is able-bodied and can work, I would have her save up and purchase a used car for not a lot of money, moolah, quid, etc., so she wouldn't have to ask me to drive my car. She would also learn how to work for things instead of asking me for the easy (read expensive) way out. For the record, I have never let my girlfriends drive my car(s), partly because the car(s) mean a lot to me, but more importantly, what are they going to do if they destroy my car(s)? I don't even want to fathom finding out. It's all about principal to me.
> 
> At least to talk about the cables, I bet the whole Toxic series are legit, as there are devote, satisfied, sometimes repeat customers. I'm currently in the process of demoing cables to find out which one will best (to my ears) improve the sonic spectrum of my Shure SE846.


 
  
  
 How do you like the SE846?  A friend of mine is a big shure fan and is considering getting one.  He currently has a 535 ltd ed.  He has never gotten into cables and I'm trying to get him to get one even if it's a lower budget cable.  I've had him demo a few headphones with different cables and he's debating about getting the SE846 or sticking with the SE535 and picking up a cable.  I wouldn't mind him getting a cable because the current earphone I'm looking for a cable for has the mmxc connector so we could swap them out and test them.  I've never had an earphone with an aftermarket cable, just headphones.
  
 And as far as the girlfriend and the car goes, I was in a bad car accident 6 years ago (rear ended by a drunk driver) and surgery (2 level ACDF)  didn't help and I do real estate from home and do not make as much as I used to and I was going to use part of the settlement I received for a car for her.   I already have my mid life crisis dream car that I saved eight years for.  I hate when she drives it (not that often but I'm still scared)  even if it's to fill up gas or around our area.  I get paranoid because this car is a keeper unless I upgrade.   I took off work for 2 years right before (I was in really bad pain) and afterwards (rehab and I was one of the 5% that surgery didn't remove the pain) and I do think we will get marrried someday so I am considering putting 75% down on the car that she wants.  She also covers most of the expenses so I don't mind using a lot of the settlement on her plus she's the only girlfriend that truly loves my dog.  All other girlfriends were annoyed all of the time with my dog.  He's a really needy dog.
  
 I think I'll pick up another silver widow.  I  just hope that the turnaround is a lot quicker this time.  The last time I bought the cable from Frank, he was starting to quicken production.   For those who have purchased a custom cable from Frank, how did it take to get to you?   I had considered cables from double helix and whiplash, but sometimes you have to stick with what you trust.


----------



## moedawg140

vegasf1 said:


> How do you like the SE846?  A friend of mine is a big shure fan and is considering getting one.  He currently has a 535 ltd ed.  He has never gotten into cables and I'm trying to get him to get one even if it's a lower budget cable.  I've had him demo a few headphones with different cables and he's debating about getting the SE846 or sticking with the SE535 and picking up a cable.  I wouldn't mind him getting a cable because the current earphone I'm looking for a cable for has the mmxc connector so we could swap them out and test them.  I've never had an earphone with an aftermarket cable, just headphones.
> 
> And as far as the girlfriend and the car goes, I was in a bad car accident 6 years ago (rear ended by a drunk driver) and surgery (2 level ACDF)  didn't help and I do real estate from home and do not make as much as I used to and I was going to use part of the settlement I received for a car for her.   I already have my mid life crisis dream car that I saved eight years for.  I hate when she drives it (not that often but I'm still scared)  even if it's to fill up gas or around our area.  I get paranoid because this car is a keeper unless I upgrade.   I took off work for 2 years right before (I was in really bad pain) and afterwards (rehab and I was one of the 5% that surgery didn't remove the pain) and I do think we will get marrried someday so I am considering putting 75% down on the car that she wants.  She also covers most of the expenses so I don't mind using a lot of the settlement on her plus she's the only girlfriend that truly loves my dog.  All other girlfriends were annoyed all of the time with my dog.  He's a really needy dog.
> 
> I think I'll pick up another silver widow.  I  just hope that the turnaround is a lot quicker this time.  The last time I bought the cable from Frank, he was starting to quicken production.   For those who have purchased a custom cable from Frank, how did it take to get to you?   I had considered cables from double helix and whiplash, but sometimes you have to stick with what you trust.


 
  
 I love the SE846!  You should check out the Impressions Thread for the SE846.  It moves along at a speedy pace, but anything you want to know, there are 10 different opinions on each topic.  I love the bass, and the ability to have it custom with the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves works wonders for increased retention, fit, feel, isolation, and an elevated auditory experience.  As for cables, he really doesn't need it (yet), as he should be focused on finding the right earphone for himself first, and then worrying about the cable once he takes care of purchasing (or not) a dedicated DAP, and/or amp.  I'm going to get a cable because I know (at least currently) that I don't want a boutique DAP or amp that can't do everything my trusty iPhone 5 does.
  
 Congrats on getting your mid life crisis dream car, I bet it was a satisfying achievement.  I would be afraid for my girlfriend to drive my car as well.  Well if she is the right one for you, and you want to be generous, I think that's great that she will get the car that she wants.  I know my fiance wants a Land Rover, but I told her that wasn't the best car company (I didn't write what I really told her, lol) and that she should get something that won't have numerous issues a few years down the road of owning the vehicle.  Compromise is always good in a relationship.  I am in a similar boat regarding dogs, because I don't want any pets because I'm allergic, and they can get quite dirty, but she really wants a dachshund (wiener dog).  I'll probably give in and get her one at some point.
  
 It looks like recently the time that has taken members to receive theirs is around several months (the ones that have posted on here at least), but they most all seem to be very happy regarding the product.  Yeah, I'm still waiting for my Silver LItz cable (another company), and hopefully that one will be more than satisfactory to me.


----------



## hifimanrookie

moedawg140 said:


> I love the SE846!  You should check out the Impressions Thread for the SE846.  It moves along at a speedy pace, but anything you want to know, there are 10 different opinions on each topic.  I love the bass, and the ability to have it custom with the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves works wonders for increased retention, fit, feel, isolation, and an elevated auditory experience.  As for cables, he really doesn't need it (yet), as he should be focused on finding the right earphone for himself first, and then worrying about the cable once he takes care of purchasing (or not) a dedicated DAP, and/or amp.  I'm going to get a cable because I know (at least currently) that I don't want a boutique DAP or amp that can't do everything my trusty iPhone 5 does.
> 
> Congrats on getting your mid life crisis dream car, I bet it was a satisfying achievement.  I would be afraid for my girlfriend to drive my car as well.  Well if she is the right one for you, and you want to be generous, I think that's great that she will get the car that she wants.  I know my fiance wants a Land Rover, but I told her that wasn't the best car company (I didn't write what I really told her, lol) and that she should get something that won't have numerous issues a few years down the road of owning the vehicle.  Compromise is always good in a relationship.  I am in a similar boat regarding dogs, because I don't want any pets because I'm allergic, and they can get quite dirty, but she really wants a dachshund (wiener dog).  I'll probably give in and get her one at some point.
> 
> It looks like recently the time that has taken members to receive theirs is around several months (the ones that have posted on here at least), but they most all seem to be very happy regarding the product.  Yeah, I'm still waiting for my Silver LItz cable (another company), and hopefully that one will be more than satisfactory to me.



O
Lolz..so many women wanting a car from us..mine wanted a mini cooper S at first and is now accidentily playing onto the 'fiat 500 cabrio configuration pages' so now and then..i wonder why.. But its maybe because she will never ever drive my car..i told her that at the start when we met...so we wouldnt have any misunderstandings..lolz
no women in my life did that..except one time for my mum driving me to the hospital in my own car (her car was in the shop), when i broke my left ankle a few years back at her home.....couldnt clutch anymore..so she took me to the ER...only time a woman in my life actually drove one of my cars... Do i sound weird? Hope not... 

And about the waiting times..yes..u heard it right..toxic is shortening the wait times on the cables i read here on the thread..it wont be deliverd in days..but also not like it used to be..we all know how long that was


----------



## moedawg140

hifimanrookie said:


> O
> Lolz..so many women wanting a car from us..mine wanted a mini cooper S at first and is now accidentily playing onto the 'fiat 500 cabrio configuration pages' so now and then..i wonder why.. But its maybe because she will never ever drive my car..i told her that at the start when we met...so we wouldnt have any misunderstandings..lolz
> no women in my life did that..except one time for my mum driving me to the hospital in my own car (her car was in the shop), when i broke my left ankle a few years back at her home.....couldnt clutch anymore..so she took me to the ER...only time a woman in my life actually drove one of my cars... Do i sound weird? Hope not...
> 
> ...


 
  
 My masters cohort classmate told me yesterday he despised the fact his wife purchased a Fiat 500.  When I sat in a demo model at an outside mall last year, I wasn't able to sit in the back (I'm 5' 10"), and felt super restless when I was in there.  I thought to myself "man, I would never purchase a car this small!"
  
 You don't sound weird.  The only time a person (other than the valet or dealer service tech) drove my car was when my Jazzercise instructor wanted to drive my car down the street to a restaurant for taco Tuesday.  I was sweating bullets the entire 3 blocks in the passenger seat...
  
 Sometimes the best things in life take time.


----------



## FangJoker

I know Frank is going on vacation.  I'm wondering what the ETA is if I ordered a cable in the upcoming week.   I do have to think about maybe getting a better  IEM even though I  really like this one. It just sounds weird that a cable is just as much or more than the IEM or headphone that the cable is for. 
  
 I have pics of my car in my sig.  You can imagine the terror I have whenever she takes it out even if it's for a short drive.  But she has done a lot for me. I don't think anyone else would have supported me so much financially while I was suffering in pain.  I'm still in pain, but it's a little bit better than before.  I just wish it was nearly all gone like the doc thought would happen.
  
 I'm scared to listen to the SE846.  If I really like it, I'll have to buy it now or obsess over it until I buy it later.  Then I'll start thinking if I'm going to spend that much then I might as well get a CIEM instead and pay a little (or a lot more) bucks.  Then I'll probably feel like I have to upgrade my portable dac/amp to something like the chord hugo.  It's the cycle of financial death once I want something more so sometimes it's better to be ignorant about it.


----------



## lin0003

CIEMs are not always better than universals.


----------



## Kiats

lin0003 said:


> CIEMs are not always better than universals.




Agree: customs simply means the fit is customized for your ears. You still have to consider the SQ of the customs and of course the signature as well.


----------



## FangJoker

Yeah I've heard that from others and it's easier to sell universals if you ever want to sell them, but I have never owned a CIEM and would like to do it at least once in my life.  But then I'd want a better portable dac/amp and I already have too many other expensive hobbies.  I guess I should just stick to my current price range and get more cables to make good earphones even better.


----------



## Paul Graham

Hope Frank doesn't mind me doing this seeing as theres a few iBasso owners in this thread...
 Ive started an iBasso owners thread - 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/724857/ibasso-owners-club#post_10742274
 So if anyone wants to help get the club/thread up and running I would really appreciate it thanks


----------



## Brendanz

My 6 Feet Silver Poison in french silk sleeving for my Audeze LCD2s

Worth the long wait. Extremely well made.


----------



## lin0003

Nice! I love the silver poison, a very well made and very reasonably price cable.


----------



## BattousaiX26

brendanz said:


> My 6 Feet Silver Poison in french silk sleeving for my Audeze LCD2s
> 
> Worth the long wait. Extremely well made.


 
 How much?


----------



## maguire

And more importantly How do they sound - What do they bring to the Audeze LCD 2's?


----------



## Brendanz

maguire said:


> And more importantly How do they sound - What do they bring to the Audeze LCD 2's?


 
 The Silver Poisons brightens up the overall sound signature of the LCD2s which are generally very dark sounding with stock cable. It tightens up the bass and gives the LCD a more airy feeling. IMO..... Everyone hears different things. And I am not exactly very experience.....


----------



## Brendanz

battousaix26 said:


> How much?


 
 I bought it from someone in Singapore who does mass orders from frank...... So i paid a slight premium for his services. In total i think its around $ 550 SGD or smth can't quite remember, it was 3 and a half months ago.


----------



## Charnwood

It's been a long wait but my Silver Widow cable for my Alpha Dogs finally arrived this morning. This is my forth Silver Widow cable, already have one for my HD600's, my HD800's and my Tralucent 1plus2's. On each occasion I wonder what the Silver Widow will bring the listening experience and on each occasion it's exceeded my expectation.
  
 So how does is sound with the Alpha Dogs? First impression was that it didn't seem to change the overall tonal balance very much from the stock cable. What the SW does bring is tightness and more definition to the bass. The top end has the characteristic Silver Widow top end, being sweet, detailed and spacious. The things I kept noticing track after track was the rich, detailed mid-range and the overall smoothness of the Alpha Dog/Silver Widow combination.
  
 Thank you Frank, it was worth the wait.


----------



## maguire

Hmmm....Double Bonus for you mate....Leicter City back in the Premiership this year......


----------



## Charnwood

maguire said:


> Hmmm....Double Bonus for you mate....Leicter City back in the Premiership this year......


 

 Not a football fan myself. I expect it'll be a source of some joy and much misery to the lads in the office this coming year, unlike Frank's cables which are always a joy.


----------



## Toxic Cables

charnwood said:


> It's been a long wait but my Silver Widow cable for my Alpha Dogs finally arrived this morning. This is my forth Silver Widow cable, already have one for my HD600's, my HD800's and my Tralucent 1plus2's. On each occasion I wonder what the Silver Widow will bring the listening experience and on each occasion it's exceeded my expectation.
> 
> So how does is sound with the Alpha Dogs? First impression was that it didn't seem to change the overall tonal balance very much from the stock cable. What the SW does bring is tightness and more definition to the bass. The top end has the characteristic Silver Widow top end, being sweet, detailed and spacious. The things I kept noticing track after track was the rich, detailed mid-range and the overall smoothness of the Alpha Dog/Silver Widow combination.
> 
> Thank you Frank, it was worth the wait.


 
 Sorry for the long wait mate and your patience, not a single message since placing the order. Glad it arrived safely, please do snap a pic if you get a chance, i never got the time to take one, as i don't have any pics for those cables.
  
 Going through messages today.
  
 Our ship sails on the 30th and i am back on Sept 29th. In that time, one of my staff will be dealing with messages and can take orders which will ship when i get back, i don't like cables going out without me making sure they are perfect first, so my staff will only be dealing with messages.
  
 I will post a list of cables i have ready that only need termination, which i can do and ship as soon as i get back. Anyone placing order while i am away will get free shipping on orders over £150.
  
 I have a very limited quantity of SW and Virus in black French Silk, this was made by sleeving the actual wire without the PE insulation, so it's extremely flexible and lightweight. Place and order for either while i am away and get the silk sleeved cable at no extra cost, usually costs £40-50 extra per cable. BW also available with black/brown and black/red silk sleeve.
  
 A handfull of orders will not be ready in time, most of the customers have been advised this when placing the order, those that i cannot get ready, will get a free upgrade when i am back, or receive a voucher for their next order.
  
 I have considered letting my staff make and ship orders while i am away, what do you guys think? I just feel more comfortable checking each order before it goes out, because there have been times i have binned cables and had them make it again when it was not to my standards.
  
 Please do keep the thread alive while i am away guys, would be great. Also if there is any posts that could start arguments, please just ignore it, as replying to them can just get the thread locked.


----------



## maguire

Hey Frank, I wish you  all the best & a well deserved break with your family. Enjoy & Bon Voyage.....


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Hey Frank, I wish you  all the best & a well deserved break with your family. Enjoy & Bon Voyage.....



+1 i totally agree, and get good inspiration for my new venom for when ur back


----------



## Paul Graham

Have a great time away Frank and stay away from any cables you find that need improving


----------



## lin0003

maguire said:


> Hey Frank, I wish you  all the best & a well deserved break with your family. Enjoy & Bon Voyage.....


 
 +2


----------



## Kiats

Have a well deserved break, Frank!


----------



## jrprana

Have a nice holiday!


----------



## nicolo

Hi Guys,
  
 Was reading a review of the Hifiman HE-560. The Copper Venom was recommended by the reviewer. What's the difference between the Copper Venom and the Black Widow in terms of sound?
  
 Thanks


----------



## kerrys30

Happy holidays.


----------



## lin0003

nicolo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Was reading a review of the Hifiman HE-560. The Copper Venom was recommended by the reviewer. What's the difference between the Copper Venom and the Black Widow in terms of sound?
> 
> Thanks


 
 The Copper Venom is supposed to sound better and is TC's flagship copper cable.


----------



## angelsblood

lin0003 said:


> The black widow is supposed to sound better and is TC's flagship copper cable.


 
  
 The copper venom should be TC's copper flagship right?
  
  


toxic cables said:


> Our ship sails on the 30th and i am back on Sept 29th. In that time, one of my staff will be dealing with messages and can take orders which will ship when i get back, i don't like cables going out without me making sure they are perfect first, so my staff will only be dealing with messages.


 
  
 Happy holidays Frank! Take some pics for us ; )


----------



## lin0003

angelsblood said:


> The copper venom should be TC's copper flagship right?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays Frank! Take some pics for us ; )


 
 Oops, yes it is, I meant to write that. I'll edit my post.


----------



## nicolo

lin0003 said:


> The Copper Venom is supposed to sound better and is TC's flagship copper cable.


 
  
 Cool. Is there a specific difference like better bass, soundstage etc. Has anybody done a comparison between them?


----------



## hifimanrookie

I dont have mine yet..but kiats has both..maybe he can chim in here? From what frank told me is that the bass improves greatly..but i have to get mine (8wire,balanced, dual mono, silk sleeving (that last thing is a maybe))) first to confirm it


----------



## longbowbbs

Frank you have a PM....


----------



## lin0003

Imagine the copper venom and HD800...


----------



## hifimanrookie

lin0003 said:


> Imagine the copper venom and HD800...



I am imagining the copper venom with my code-x ....soon that day will come..


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> I dont have mine yet..but kiats has both..maybe he can chim in here? From what frank told me is that the bass improves greatly..but i have to get mine (8wire,balanced, dual mono, silk sleeving (that last thing is a maybe))) first to confirm it




Certainly, Hifimanrookie. Compared to the BW, the Venom has a greater sense of soundstage, greater sense of depth and texture and is very smooth. The bass is very controlled and has deeper impact. Most importantly, the music is very organic and realistic. 

I am due a silver venom from Frank.  I'll let you know what I think in terms of sig and SQ between the two Venoms when I receive it. 

Please note that my copper venom is an iem cable and I listen through Fitear customs.


----------



## Kiats

kiats said:


> Certainly, Hifimanrookie. Compared to the BW, the Venom has a greater sense of soundstage, greater sense of depth and texture and is very smooth. The bass is very controlled and has deeper impact. Most importantly, the music is very organic and realistic.
> 
> I am due a silver venom from Frank.  I'll let you know what I think in terms of sig and SQ between the two Venoms when I receive it.
> 
> Please note that my copper venom is an iem cable and I listen through Fitear customs.




Paolo, you now have me sitting here listening to the HM901/iem amp card off the Venom. It's incredible playing Alison Krauss...  it is so so refined and effortless. Wonderful timbre & such depth.


----------



## lin0003

kiats said:


> Paolo, you now have me sitting here listening to the HM901/iem amp card off the Venom. It's incredible playing Alison Krauss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Don't you think the Venom is too think for an IEM cable?


----------



## Kiats

lin0003 said:


> Don't you think the Venom is too think for an IEM cable?




The copper Venom is certainly not something for outdoor use.  The silver Venom promises to be less stiff. Do bear in mind that my copper Venom is a dual mono so that each channel is shielded from the other.


----------



## lin0003

kiats said:


> The copper Venom is certainly not something for outdoor use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, that is cool, gotta sound absolutely awesome! Just wondering, what do you use for the HD800?


----------



## Angelbelow

Enjoy your vacation Frank!


----------



## lin0003

angelbelow said:


> Enjoy your vacation Frank!


 
 Certainly very well deserved, making such awesome cables for all of us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a great time mate!
  
 Does anybody here have a comparison between the BW and the copper Venom for the HD800? Frank maybe? 
  
 Edit: 
 Just realised this is the 7000th post lol, I'm really surprised at how fast this thread has moved, when I joined it was only a couple of thousand posts.


----------



## Kiats

lin0003 said:


> Wow, that is cool, gotta sound absolutely awesome! Just wondering, what do you use for the HD800?




Amongst the Toxic Cables, I use the SW, Virus and BW.


----------



## lin0003

kiats said:


> Amongst the Toxic Cables, I use the SW, Virus and BW.


 
 Which is your favourite? 
  
 Do you just change cables when you want a different sound?


----------



## NzAudezey

Hey Guys,

Unsure if anyone here has ordered from frank and had it shipped to nz? Just trying it get a gauge on the average shipping time  I placed my order 12th of May and I'm hoping it went out on the last shipment before franks well deserved vacation.

I ordered the silver poison so Will let you guys know how it pairs with the LCD 2's


----------



## Kiats

lin0003 said:


> Which is your favourite?
> 
> Do you just change cables when you want a different sound?




Yes, I do like that option. BW is the one I turn to most often.


----------



## lin0003

kiats said:


> Yes, I do like that option. BW is the one I turn to most often.


 
 Thanks.


----------



## Kiats

lin0003 said:


> Thanks.




No worries. Hope you find one that suits you.


----------



## koshtramba

I don't personally own any of these, but a friend of mine has a pair and his HD650s sound beautiful. Not sure which model though, but I thought I'd throw my 2 cents there...
  
 Build quality looks great too!


----------



## Lockeray

Is there a copper venom for isms?


----------



## hifimanrookie

lockeray said:


> Is there a copper venom for isms?



Dear people..dont forget u have two kinds of copper venom...the 4wire copper venom Rc4 and the 8wire version of the copper venom... 

Kiats..ur iem copper venom..is that the rc4 version or the 8wire version?

Ps..would love to hear about ur comparision between the copper and silver venom


----------



## Lockeray

I was wondering if the copper venom would be better than the scorpion or bw for more bass presence. For fitear c435.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lockeray said:


> I was wondering if the copper venom would be better than the scorpion or bw for more bass presence. For fitear c435.



Check page just earlier then this..Kiats and I answered ur question on this


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Dear people..dont forget u have two kinds of copper venom...the 4wire copper venom Rc4 and the 8wire version of the copper venom...
> 
> Kiats..ur iem copper venom..is that the rc4 version or the 8wire version?
> 
> Ps..would love to hear about ur comparision between the copper and silver venom




Hey Paolo! Mine is RC4. That's more than enough for an iem. I shudder to imagine if it was 8 wire: both in terms of it being an anaconda and in terms of sensory overload. ;p


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Hey Paolo! Mine is RC4. That's more than enough for an iem. I shudder to imagine if it was 8 wire: both in terms of it being an anaconda and in terms of sensory overload. ;p



Hi!
Yeah i can understand having a 8wire monster pulling onto ur in-ears would pull them out easily and not very comfortable 
I will have first 8wire copper venom for a hifiman headphone (with its tiny smc connectors) ever made frank told me..(its not even sure its technically possible frank told me..but he will try his best) so u can guess i am very anxious..and reading how ur rc4 sounds like and how u like it makes me even more wanting it... And who knows i try a silver venom one day..


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Hi!
> Yeah i can understand having a 8wire monster pulling onto ur in-ears would pull them out easily and not very comfortable
> I will have first 8wire copper venom for a hifiman headphone (with its tiny smc connectors) ever made frank told me..(its not even sure its technically possible frank told me..but he will try his best) so u can guess i am very anxious..and reading how ur rc4 sounds like and how u like it makes me even more wanting it... And who knows i try a silver venom one day..




Heheh! We would both look like Yoda after a while with the weight on our ears. ;p

Good luck on your cable!


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Heheh! We would both look like Yoda after a while with the weight on our ears. ;p
> 
> Good luck on your cable!



Yeah we would, like this:



And say: MAY THE TOXIC FORCE BE WITH US 

But am glad my code-x has fluffy thick leather pads and a soft leather headband that keeps my ears from stretching out to much 

My cable..well..i trust frank blindly...if he says he will try to make me a dual mono,dual 3pin xlr, 8wire balanced, 18awg, french silk sleeved copper venom for my code-x, then i am almost sure he will be able to do it, as we both know he can do the impossible with cables.he proved it with my Special BW (that probably will be on sale when i have my new venom..lolz)...

he is one of the few people i blindly give my money to to make me stuff..the other being gilbert from BC..both same kind of people..not out to make the most amount of money..but to be the best in what they do and be their best for their customers...whether being 'affordable' or expensive stuff...its still their hobby to make the components they make very passionately..they didnt change...deep in their hearts they are still those same dudes (with bad hairdue) when they started back in the days...well they still are crazy dudes..maybe even as bad as i am....and thats why they are high in my favorite book...as a person..as some of u guys are also here on headfi.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Yeah we would, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heheh! Well, in the fullness of time we may all look like that. ;p

Yes. Agreed on Frank.

Hmmm... That is an interesting project you have on. I am pondering as to what can I do in respect of a sweet copper cable for the Abyss... I was thinking of a Hifmanrookie Special. Mayhaps I should also ponder a Hifinanrookie Special Mark 2...


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Heheh! Well, in the fullness of time we may all look like that. ;p
> 
> Yes. Agreed on Frank.
> 
> Hmmm... That is an interesting project you have on. I am pondering as to what can I do in respect of a sweet copper cable for the Abyss... *I was thinking of a Hifmanrookie Special. Mayhaps I should also ponder a Hifinanrookie Special Mark 2*...



U have my blessing


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> U have my blessing




Indeed, my friend!


----------



## Angelbelow

lin0003 said:


> Certainly very well deserved, making such awesome cables for all of us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hoping to receive mine during this batch, then I can enjoy it with you guys too


----------



## atsq17

Has the recent batch shipped yet?    I'm still eagerly awaiting my first taste of Toxic cables.


----------



## delrosa81

I am about to order my first set of Toxic Virus Balanced cables from Frank! Awaiting some queries that I just sent him and hope to order today or by tomorrow. So excited!


----------



## Paul Graham

Bear in mind Frank is away on holiday.


----------



## hifimanrookie

paul graham said:


> Bear in mind Frank is away on holiday.



But he has a mini-me to answer the questions when he is away , he posted


----------



## delrosa81

paul graham said:


> Bear in mind Frank is away on holiday.


 
 Thanks for the headsup! I did receive email responses from him or his "mini me" as per mentioned by a fellow headfi'er lol


----------



## citraian

He leaves tomorrow I think


----------



## Justin_Time

kiats said:


> Certainly, Hifimanrookie. Compared to the BW, the Venom has a greater sense of soundstage, greater sense of depth and texture and is very smooth. The bass is very controlled and has deeper impact. Most importantly, the music is very organic and realistic.
> 
> I am due a silver venom from Frank.  I'll let you know what I think in terms of sig and SQ between the two Venoms when I receive it.
> 
> Please note that my copper venom is an iem cable and I listen through Fitear customs.




Your description of the Copper Venom's sound is spot on!

The Copper Venom is a near- perfect match for the HD800 and the HE-6. For "warm" or "dark" headphones like the LCD2/3, the Silver Poison or Silver Widow is a better match.

I had little adaptors made that allow me to swap cables between different cans before committing to buy. Useful and money-saving gadgets!


----------



## Justin_Time

hifimanrookie said:


> yup..but get the 8 wire version..and if possible balanced. That will be yummy...




I use the Copper Venom with the 4-pin XLR connector on the HE-6 and HE-560 and it works phenomenally well. 

I have never used the Black Widow. Would you care to enlighten me on the difference?

THANK!


----------



## hifimanrookie

justin_time said:


> I use the Copper Venom with the 4-pin XLR connector on the HE-6 and HE-560 and it works phenomenally well.
> 
> I have never used the Black Widow. Would you care to enlighten me on the difference?
> 
> THANK!



I still dont have my venom yet..kiats has both (4wire versions) and he explained the diffrences already.
I love my bw a lot..doesnt siund like any other copper cable from other brands i heard... as i said before..my new 8wire copper venom better be better..as hearing how natural my specific custom bw sounds its almost unbelievable if that can be bettered..i have to say though..i went up from 4wire bw to this monster..and it was much better in every way: bass more controlled and faster, sounstage increased..music got more organic..less digital..treble stayed more or less tge same..midrange improved also..especially the lower female voices..

. could be because of dual mono concept or the 8wires or the xlr connectors with hollow rodium plated pins..dont know..but it delivers...and it looks so yummy..like two fat black snakes coming out of ur headphone and still is on the right side of 400gbp.


----------



## lojay

Hi guys. Is the Copper Venom the best cable for HD800 and HE6? Or are there better choices? I am looking to minimise the stridency of both cans and maximising bass response, whilst retaining soundstage and not losing too much detail. 
  
 I am currently using the Silver Poison with the HE-6 and it has less perceivable bass than the stock cables. I also have the Endorphin SAA for the HD800 but it has broken down (no sound coming out from it) so I am looking at Frank's cables which are better built.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## hifimanrookie

lojay said:


> Hi guys. Is the Copper Venom the best cable for HD800 and HE6? Or are there better choices? I am looking to minimise the stridency of both cans and maximising bass response, whilst retaining soundstage and not losing too much detail.
> 
> I am currently using the Silver Poison with the HE-6 and it has less perceivable bass than the stock cables. I also have the Endorphin SAA for the HD800 but it has broken down (no sound coming out from it) so I am looking at Frank's cables which are better built.
> 
> Thanks!



 the copper venom rc4 (4wire) or the 8wire copper venom..but more affordable and also very very very good:..a 8wire 22awg BLack Widow..bass is very good but best thing: it keeps (and improves) the best Atributes of the he6 and hd800, those are not muffeled as with lots of other regular copper cables...
As second choice u coukd go for a mix...the virus is a very good midrange (25awg) hybrid cable with the qualitites of a silver and copper cable..
But most favorite for the he6 or hd800 would be the ones i mentioned above. The venoms and the BW...as they give more flesh to the bones in the music.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> the copper venom rc4 (4wire) or the 8wire copper venom..but more affordable and also very very very good:..a 8wire 22awg BLack Widow..bass is very good but best thing: it keeps (and improves) the best Atributes of the he6 and hd800, those are not muffeled as with lots of other regular copper cables...
> As second choice u coukd go for a mix...the virus is a very good midrange (25awg) hybrid cable with the qualitites of a silver and copper cable..
> But most favorite for the he6 or hd800 would be the ones i mentioned above. The venoms and the BW...as they give more flesh to the bones in the music.




+1


----------



## chubbyroaster

It's Christmas time......


Black Widow USB cable


HD600 Silver Poison in RSA


Black Widow with trans black PE sleeved for AKG 240 II


The new carbon fiber plug and adapter


8 wires 4 pins XLR balanced Virus with silky sleeved for MrSpeakers Alpha Dog and 8 wires adapter cables for RSA and single-ended. These are really soft!

And a couple of LOD USB cables. Those were several orders and shipped in once at a time due to some reasons.Off course it's a long wait, but reasonable. I look at these cables, thinking if it's me to make these and how long I might wait to myself, I just appreciate there's a man called Frank on earth and I can get all the great stuff simply order and wait. I just receive those and honestly I really get addicted to this hobby. "what should I get for my LCD2/HD800/any CIEM?", really non-stop conversations in my head. All thanks to good Frank himself! Bon Voyage, Frank! I salute your great works and I'll see you soon after you're back!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Did i charge you extra for the silk, if so remind me to refund you when i get back for that, as i am doing it same price as a offer while i am away, so not fair you paying more, when you only just received the cable while the offer is running.
  
 I will be in the middle of the ocean this time tomorrow. Will need your guys help, i ave shipped as many cables as i could and only a handful are left, many are ones that had adapters with them, some i shipped without this and will ship rest when i get back, rest i will have to do when i get back.
  
 I will have my staff see if he can email all those that did not make it, these will be done the same week i get back, i will also give a free retermination to each of those customers, so when you change headphones/amp, no need for new cable.
  
 If you notice anyone asking, please do let them know i am away, would be a great help.
  
 Please remember to ingore those that could start an argument on the thread, would not want it getting locked and keep the thread alive.
  
 Have a great summer guys, luv ya all.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Did i charge you extra for the silk, if so remind me to refund you when i get back for that, as i am doing it same price as a offer while i am away, so not fair you paying more, when you only just received the cable while the offer is running.



Hey frank..ur last name isnt claus right???? As what i just read was almost like christmas gift giving...frank..i said it many times..and i do it again..ur to much..if i ever meet u in real i would be honoured to shake such a honest and nice guy like u... As NOT one other supplier would do what u just did! But it shows how high u have ur customers..and on top of that u said that, if i am not mistaken, that all orders placed in ur absense, that the postage will be free... Damn frank..ru trying to get us dably hooked on toxic or something? Oops some of us already are..and u dont even need to force urself to do that 

Once again..What...not ready to go on holiday? What ru doing here? Hope ur not working mister!!.get ur suitcases ready instead of working dude! Or ur wife will slap u bigtime with ur own snakes..


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Did i charge you extra for the silk, if so remind me to refund you when i get back for that, as i am doing it same price as a offer while i am away, so not fair you paying more, when you only just received the cable while the offer is running.
> 
> I will be in the middle of the ocean this time tomorrow. Will need your guys help, i ave shipped as many cables as i could and only a handful are left, many are ones that had adapters with them, some i shipped without this and will ship rest when i get back, rest i will have to do when i get back.
> 
> ...




Have a good hols, Frank! We'll behave while you are gone.


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Hey frank..ur last name isnt claus right???? As what i just read was almost like christmas gift giving...frank..i said it many times..and i do it again..ur to much..if i ever meet u in real i would be honoured to shake such a honest and nice guy like u... As NOT one other supplier would do what u just did! But it shows how high u have ur customers..and on top of that u said that, if i am not mistaken, that all orders placed in ur absense, that the postage will be free... Damn frank..ru trying to get us dably hooked on toxic or something? Oops some of us already are..and u dont even need to force urself to do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Working right now mate and will continue to do so till i walk out the door in the morning and drop these off at the post office on my way.


----------



## som4ew

Hi Frank,
 Have a great holiday!


----------



## inter voice

Enjoy the sun shine and the cruise Frank


----------



## atsq17

Enjoy your well deserved break Frank. 
  
 I do hope my batch is in the ones that do get sent. *fingers crossed*
  
 I've been waiting a while and I'm yet to get my first Toxic Cable so I am like counting the days til Toxic "Christmas". Also waiting on a super sweet Audio GD DAC with special cables. 
  
 The re-termination compensation is a very generous one though if it comes to that.


----------



## Paul Graham

Well my latest Toxic Cables investment, The Toxic Cables Balanced Viper arrived for my IE8's today.
 Thank You Frank for yet Another epic cable!
 Very Very well made, And using the IE8's in this configuration really brings them to life!
 I mean they're good iem's anyway, But the balanced output through this SPC adds sparkle in all the right spots.
 Its taken me a few years to learn about the terminology related to the hobby and what it all means etc, 
 But I can safely say that the IE8's set up like this, Have a far wider sound stage, Bass is tight and controlled and the bass extension is very good, 
 I no longer need to tweak the bass setting on the IE8's themselves, Thats "Zero'd" out now.
 Highs are crisp and clear, And midrange is present, Smooth but not too edgy. ( How I like it )
 Vocals feel more natural now and are more forward.
  
 Anyway, I'll leave you with some pics....
  
 iPhone 5
 Solo
 Boomslang
 Pelican
 IE8
  
 All Toxic Cables Interconnects apart from cheap USB cable ( Need to sort a right angled Lightning out soon )
  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 My son photobombed me so please forgive the second photo lol.


----------



## Kiats

My new black BW complete with carbon fibre 2.5mm termination and carbon fibre adapters have arrived! What beauties! Well worth the wait.


----------



## designmaniac

kiats said:


> My new black BW complete with carbon fibre 2.5mm termination and carbon fibre adapters have arrived! What beauties! Well worth the wait.


 
 Kiats what's the difference between this and your last one? And do all the adapters work from the 2.5mm TRRS? This is what I want for AK240 if it does!!!! Cheers mate!


----------



## Kiats

designmaniac said:


> Kiats what's the difference between this and your last one? And do all the adapters work from the 2.5mm TRRS? This is what I want for AK240 if it does!!!! Cheers mate!




This one has 3 main differences: it now has straight connectors rather than angled ones which may be more comfy for long flights; secondly, it comes with 2.5 trrs (balanced) termination for use with the balanced out of the AK240; finally, this one is the new black BW, the only difference being the sheathing now being black rather than transparent. 

In the next photo, I'll show the beautiful carbon fibre adapter for this cable to be used with the normal 3.5mm single ended out of the AK240.


----------



## Kiats




----------



## Kiats

Designmaniac, the other adapters are for 2.5 trrs to 3.5 trrs (for use with hifiman) and another is for 3.5 trrs to 3.5 trs.


----------



## risan90

My first toxic cable arrived
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , excellent cables which brings me more clarity, details and match with my setup. unfortunately, i forgot to make it with a 2.5 balanced plug for ak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://i.imgur.com/3ZLVAqK.jpg


----------



## mootang

What's the best toxic Synergy for the CIEM Noble K10? 

PS, looking at all these photos is making me randy, keep posting!


----------



## designmaniac

kiats said:


> Designmaniac, the other adapters are for 2.5 trrs to 3.5 trrs (for use with hifiman) and another is for 3.5 trrs to 3.5 trs.


 
 Awesome stuff my friend! Love the way we can have these "conversations" from either ends of the world! Enjoy your new cables and look forward to hopefully catching up soon! All the very best!


----------



## Kiats

designmaniac said:


> Awesome stuff my friend! Love the way we can have these "conversations" from either ends of the world! Enjoy your new cables and look forward to hopefully catching up soon! All the very best!




Indeed, my friend! Please do give us advanced warning when you are heading to our little red dot. & if you want to demo the cables, let me know.


----------



## chubbyroaster

kiats said:


> Designmaniac, the other adapters are for 2.5 trrs to 3.5 trrs (for use with hifiman) and another is for 3.5 trrs to 3.5 trs.




Oh I would just love to have all those adapters, keep the full possibility!


----------



## Angelbelow

mootang said:


> What's the best toxic Synergy for the CIEM Noble K10?
> 
> PS, looking at all these photos is making me randy, keep posting!




Interested in this as well. K10s might be what's next for me.


----------



## Kiats

chubbyroaster said:


> Oh I would just love to have all those adapters, keep the full possibility!




Agreed. It makes sense when you don't wish to or are unable to carry a few variants of the same cable with different terminations around.


----------



## zachchen1996

Does anyone know if Frank sells other Crystal Cable lines other than the Piccolo? (Reference, Ultra, Dreamline Plus, etc.)


----------



## Toxic Team

Hi everyone,  Time to introduce myself.  My name is Max and I am covering Frank whilst he is away.
  
 I won't pretend to have the level of detail knowledge Frank and by the looks of things half of everyone on this thread.  But I can cover the basics and act as a place to touch base with Toxic Cables.  Feel free to PM me.
  
@Paul Graham those pic's are great thanks for sharing.  I love that your son photo bombed you.
  
 @Kiats looking very nice, wish I had as many adapters myself lol.
  
 Zachchen, just the Piccolo as far as i know.  I will see if i can confirm but might take a while.


----------



## lin0003

toxic team said:


> Hi everyone,  Time to introduce myself.  My name is Max and I am covering Frank whilst he is away.
> 
> I won't pretend to have the level of detail knowledge Frank and by the looks of things half of everyone on this thread.  But I can cover the basics and act as a place to touch base with Toxic Cables.  Feel free to PM me.
> 
> ...


 
 Great, it's awesome that you guys are still responding to this thread even when  Frank is on holidays.


----------



## atsq17

toxic team said:


> Hi everyone,  Time to introduce myself.  My name is Max and I am covering Frank whilst he is away.
> 
> I won't pretend to have the level of detail knowledge Frank and by the looks of things half of everyone on this thread.  But I can cover the basics and act as a place to touch base with Toxic Cables.  Feel free to PM me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Max, are you just here to answer questions or are you able to fulfil orders too?


----------



## Kiats

toxic team said:


> Hi everyone,  Time to introduce myself.  My name is Max and I am covering Frank whilst he is away.
> 
> I won't pretend to have the level of detail knowledge Frank and by the looks of things half of everyone on this thread.  But I can cover the basics and act as a place to touch base with Toxic Cables.  Feel free to PM me.
> 
> ...




Thanks, Max! Welcome to the mad house.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic team said:


> Hi everyone,  Time to introduce myself.  My name is Max and I am covering Frank whilst he is away.
> 
> I won't pretend to have the level of detail knowledge Frank and by the looks of things half of everyone on this thread.  But I can cover the basics and act as a place to touch base with Toxic Cables.  Feel free to PM me.
> 
> ...



Welcome max..may the toxic gods be with u in this madhouse 

Hope frank rests well..as my cable has to turn out one if a kind..


----------



## atsq17

Does anyone know when Frank will be back?


----------



## Kiats

atsq17 said:


> Does anyone know when Frank will be back?




End September, I believe


----------



## citraian

He's away until Sept 29th


----------



## Paul Graham

toxic team said:


> Hi everyone,  Time to introduce myself.  My name is Max and I am covering Frank whilst he is away.
> 
> I won't pretend to have the level of detail knowledge Frank and by the looks of things half of everyone on this thread.  But I can cover the basics and act as a place to touch base with Toxic Cables.  Feel free to PM me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 No worries, Always a pleasure!
  
 And welcome aboard


----------



## zachchen1996

kiats said:


> The copper Venom is certainly not something for outdoor use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 When you say that the venom is not for outdoor use, do you mean that it is cumbersome to use or that there is potential in damaging the cable?


----------



## Kiats

zachchen1996 said:


> When you say that the venom is not for outdoor use, do you mean that it is cumbersome to use or that there is potential in damaging the cable?




Both actually.


----------



## zachchen1996

kiats said:


> Both actually.


 
  
 Ahh I see.
 Do you know if this is the case for just the copper venom? Or does this also apply for the silver venom too?


----------



## hifimanrookie

zachchen1996 said:


> When you say that the venom is not for outdoor use, do you mean that it is cumbersome to use or that there is potential in damaging the cable?



ITS HEAVY AND THICK.. 
.and its solid wire..so a bit more sensitive to bending to much and breaking...lolz...ur neck wont survive it for long time..hehehe..better get a 8wire 22awg BW..closest to copper venom u can get..ask Kiats.


----------



## zachchen1996

hifimanrookie said:


> ITS HEAVY AND THICK..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Kiats did say that the silver venom will be less stiff, so I'm really hoping the silver venom iem cable will be ok for portable use, but that's probably wishful thinking.


----------



## Kiats

zachchen1996 said:


> Ahh I see.
> Do you know if this is the case for just the copper venom? Or does this also apply for the silver venom too?




Not the silver venom. If you look back to June, Frank explains and has photos of the raw cable.


----------



## Kiats

zachchen1996 said:


> Kiats did say that the silver venom will be less stiff, so I'm really hoping the silver venom iem cable will be ok for portable use, but that's probably wishful thinking.




All will be revealed when I get the cable after Frank gets back from his break.


----------



## zachchen1996

toxic team said:


> Hi everyone,  Time to introduce myself.  My name is Max and I am covering Frank whilst he is away.
> 
> I won't pretend to have the level of detail knowledge Frank and by the looks of things half of everyone on this thread.  But I can cover the basics and act as a place to touch base with Toxic Cables.  Feel free to PM me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Max,
  
 Can I place an order with you? Or do I have to wait until Frank gets back?
  
 Thanks


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Not the silver venom. If you look back to June, Frank explains and has photos of the raw cable.



Is it one of the new venom series thats been frank talking about ..a more affordable venom range?


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Is it one of the new venom series thats been frank talking about ..a more affordable venom range?




The same one, my friend.


----------



## Toxic Team

Thanks for the warm welcome all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
  
@atsq17 can take but cannot fulfill orders.  Frank has to check everything over before it goes out.  I am just here so you all know you haven't been left in limbo


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic team said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome all
> 
> 
> @atsq17
> can take but cannot fulfill orders.  Frank has to check everything over before it goes out.  I am just here so you all know you haven't been left in limbo



Yep..thats frank all over..checking everything...hehehe be careful for his bodyguard snakes though! They are checking up on u 
And who says we dont like being in this limbo..we are crazy enough at the very least.. 

And i will state, and most of us will agree, who has had several cables already from him: we dont mind waiting...as we all know its worth the wait and we understand ur role in his absense..if any of us can help u with info..ask us


----------



## DarkKnight74

kiats said:


> Designmaniac, the other adapters are for 2.5 trrs to 3.5 trrs (for use with hifiman) and another is for 3.5 trrs to 3.5 trs.


 
  
 Hi Kiats, I've just gotten my BW IEM cable terminated with AK240 2.5mm TRRS plug + 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRS adapter from Frank late last week. I agree that Frank's new carbon fibre plugs are, quite simply, a sight to behold. And the BW sounded really organic, musical and sublime with my IEM. Loved it to bits.
  
 My BW cable works perfectly with my AK240's balanced out, no channel cut-off whatsoever with the device's output. But I found that I had to apply a slight pressure to the 2.5mm plug away from me and hold it there when used together with the 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter, otherwise I will get a left channel cut-off. Rotating the 2.5mm plug doesn't help. I suspect the 2.5mm plug is not making proper contact with the female end of the adapter.
  
 Does yours have such a problem?
  
 Looks like I gotta seek Frank's advice when he is back from his vacation.


----------



## Kiats

darkknight74 said:


> Hi Kiats, I've just gotten my BW IEM cable terminated with AK240 2.5mm TRRS plug + 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRS adapter from Frank late last week. I agree that Frank's new carbon fibre plugs are, quite simply, a sight to behold. And the BW sounded really organic, musical and sublime with my IEM. Loved it to bits.
> 
> My BW cable works perfectly with my AK240's balanced out, no channel cut-off whatsoever with the device's output. But I found that I had to apply a slight pressure to the 2.5mm plug away from me and hold it there when used together with the 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter, otherwise I will get a left channel cut-off. Rotating the 2.5mm plug doesn't help. I suspect the 2.5mm plug is not making proper contact with the female end of the adapter.
> 
> ...




Glad to hear that you are enjoying the BW. It is a wonderful iteration of the classic copper cable, isn't it? 

Sorry to hear that you have a persistent problem. It sounds like contact issue. Yes, you should bring it up to Frank when he returns.


----------



## Angelbelow

Christmas in August ^_^


----------



## hifimanrookie

darkknight74 said:


> Hi Kiats, I've just gotten my BW IEM cable terminated with AK240 2.5mm TRRS plug + 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRS adapter from Frank late last week. I agree that Frank's new carbon fibre plugs are, quite simply, a sight to behold. And the BW sounded really organic, musical and sublime with my IEM. Loved it to bits.



I totally know what u mean..thats what made me fall in love with the BW also... All the good character of the copper without the classic faults...frank did well with this cable..and for the price its a steal compared to some other 'higher end' cables.


----------



## DarkKnight74

kiats said:


> Glad to hear that you are enjoying the BW. It is a wonderful iteration of the classic copper cable, isn't it?


 
  


hifimanrookie said:


> I totally know what u mean..thats what made me fall in love with the BW also... All the good character of the copper without the classic faults...frank did well with this cable..and for the price its a steal compared to some other 'higher end' cables.


 
  
 Totally agree. What Frank did with the BW is simply amazing. This is by far the clearest, the most detailed, and the most organic copper cable I've come across. I also have the SW and Virus together in the shipment with the BW, but at the moment the BW is getting the most love from me - it has not come off my IEMs ever since I plugged it in last Friday!


----------



## Kiats

darkknight74 said:


> Totally agree. What Frank did with the BW is simply amazing. This is by far the clearest, the most detailed, and the most organic copper cable I've come across. I also have the SW and Virus together in the shipment with the BW, but at the moment the BW is getting the most love from me - it has not come off my IEMs ever since I plugged it in last Friday!




Haha! Good on you! I can't say I disagree on the BW.


----------



## Angelbelow

This is going to sound cliche but these cables are truly special. I had absolutely no complaints about the wait, I knew it was going to be long. However, I was beginning to fear myself over hyping the product as time went on. Now that I have them, I can honestly say that these cables have easily exceeded my expectations.
  
 To my ears, the biggest improvement so far is the 3D presentation of the music. For example, not only has the instrument separation improved but the spacing is more obvious. Additionally, I'm noticing an improvement in both width and depth of the soundstage.
  
 Its going to be a fun night of music.


----------



## mootang

darkknight74 said:


> Totally agree. What Frank did with the BW is simply amazing. This is by far the clearest, the most detailed, and the most organic copper cable I've come across. I also have the SW and Virus together in the shipment with the BW, but at the moment the BW is getting the most love from me - it has not come off my IEMs ever since I plugged it in last Friday!



 


If you can give us a comparison bettween the SW, Virus, and BW for your IEM, that would be helpful! I was thinking of getting a Virus until I read this.


----------



## TheLastDevil

*Toxic Cables "BlackWidow" & "SilverWidow" with fitear OM connectors*


----------



## mootang

drool, how do they compare each other?


----------



## DarkKnight74

mootang said:


> darkknight74 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally agree. What Frank did with the BW is simply amazing. This is by far the clearest, the most detailed, and the most organic copper cable I've come across. I also have the SW and Virus together in the shipment with the BW, but at the moment the BW is getting the most love from me - it has not come off my IEMs ever since I plugged it in last Friday!
> ...


 
  
 I won't be able to do a meaningful comparison at the moment, given that I have not spent enough time with all 3 cables, particularly the SW and the Virus.
  
 But early and quick impressions of the cables are as follows:
  
 SW - Very revealing, excellent treble extension without being sibilant, excellent details and transparency. Alters the sound signature of my IEM somewhat (made it brighter, more transparent), and can be unforgiving with poorly mastered tracks.
  
 BW - Very musical and organic. Not your typical copper cable, where you get all the goodness of a copper cable minus the muddy bass and pronounced treble roll-offs. Very clear and clean sounding for a copper cable, stays neutral to the sound signature of my IEM.
  
 Virus - sound signature is kind of in between SW and BW (expected, since it is a hybrid of both).
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## hifimanrookie

angelbelow said:


> This is going to sound cliche but these cables are truly special. I had absolutely no complaints about the wait, I knew it was going to be long. However, I was beginning to fear myself over hyping the product as time went on. Now that I have them, I can honestly say that these cables have easily exceeded my expectations.
> 
> To my ears, the biggest improvement so far is the 3D presentation of the music. For example, not only has the instrument separation improved but the spacing is more obvious. Additionally, I'm noticing an improvement in both width and depth of the soundstage.
> 
> Its going to be a fun night of music.



What did santa give u? Bw?sw? Venom? Virus? Or any of the other good toxic cable they have?


----------



## Angelbelow

hifimanrookie said:


> What did santa give u? Bw?sw? Venom? Virus? Or any of the other good toxic cable they have?




Whoops, left out the name of the cable. Silver widows for my he 500


----------



## hAbIrAbI

toxic team said:


> @atsq17 can take but cannot fulfill orders.  Frank has to check everything over before it goes out.  I am just here so you all know you haven't been left in limbo


 
  
 I have a question. I sent an order via mail on the 14th of July. Can you just confirm that the order has been received by you? I didn't want to bother Frank too much at the time since he was about to go on vacation.


----------



## Kiats

darkknight74 said:


> I won't be able to do a meaningful comparison at the moment, given that I have not spent enough time with all 3 cables, particularly the SW and the Virus.
> 
> But early and quick impressions of the cables are as follows:
> 
> ...




Spot on, DarkKnight74. Mootang, I like to describe the SW as the microscope into the music whereas the BW is the rose tinted glasses. Both have their time and place depending on your mood. And when you want some middle ground or just can't make up your mind, the money is on the Virus.


----------



## mootang

I think I'll change my order to the BW instead! I was thinking the Virus because it would be something new but what the heck! why try to fix something that isn't broken right?!

My rig is a bit on the warmer side too so I think a BW for my CIEM would be a good match.

Thanks guys!


----------



## hifimanrookie

mootang said:


> I think I'll change my order to the BW instead! I was thinking the Virus because it would be something new but what the heck! why try to fix something that isn't broken right?!
> 
> My rig is a bit on the warmer side too so I think a BW for my CIEM would be a good match.
> 
> Thanks guys!




Tip from someone who had the 4wire and now has a 8wire: Try to get a 8wire 22awg BW if ur budget allows it....as it improves the bass a lot and it hits faster and i have a feeling the soundstage improves a bit also as is the placement of the instruments..in short its a bit more 3d compared to the 4wire version..dont be scared..its not a day and night difference...but on the right rig the impact could be easily recognizable.
otherwise get the standard also wonderful 22awg....thats for most more then enough then they need


----------



## Lockeray

Is the bw a good match for fitear c435? The bw shd give the c435 a little bit more body at the low end?


----------



## hifimanrookie

lockeray said:


> Is the bw a good match for fitear c435? The bw shd give the c435 a little bit more body at the low end?




Kiats?? Can u help? As u have the biggest and probably best iem collection i ever saw someone owning


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Kiats?? Can u help? As u have the biggest and probably best iem collection i ever saw someone owning




Heheh! I don't have the best or most complete one: that honor belongs to Spkrs01. But yes, the BW is a good match to the 435: expect to add body and organic character to the 435 sound. The 435 is a very special iem in that it will take on any character of the other parts of the chain. So all the goodness of the BW will shine through.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Heheh! I don't have the best or most complete one: that honor belongs to Spkrs01. But yes, the BW is a good match to the 435: expect to add body and organic character to the 435 sound. The 435 is a very special iem in that it will take on any character of the other parts of the chain. So all the goodness of the BW will shine through.



Thanks my friend...


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Thanks my friend...




Any time, Paolo!


----------



## nogi replicant

Any advice on what toxic cable would be a good match for my Fitear Parterre's? I don't want them to brighten them up any more than they are, however I don't want to lose any of the current treble quality, extension, or air. I also don't want to lose any instrument separation or imaging which i find to be currently very good on the Parterre's. I would like the mids to stay quite forward which they currently are. 

Slightly more base quantity and quality would be welcome, and of course any extra soundstage would be lovely. 

I am currently using the 001 cable. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kiats

nogi replicant said:


> Any advice on what toxic cable would be a good match for my Fitear Parterre's? I don't want them to brighten them up any more than they are, however I don't want to lose any of the current treble quality, extension, or air. I also don't want to lose any instrument separation or imaging which i find to be currently very good on the Parterre's. I would like the mids to stay quite forward which they currently are.
> 
> Slightly more base quantity and quality would be welcome, and of course any extra soundstage would be lovely.
> 
> ...




If you want more treble extension while boosting the bass, then perhaps a virus would be in order. The BW would not be such a bad choice too.


----------



## nogi replicant

Thanks. Yes these two seem good options. 

I will try to find some more Virus reviews. 

Would the BW have any negative effects on the treble? The organic qualities of the BW sound good but I don't want to reduce the treble quality and separation. 

I am also considering the copper venom, but I do listen to the Parterres in multiple locations, work and home, so moving that cable between two locations all the time might not be a good idea. Given the heavy $ investment of the venom I would also like to be able to use it with other FitEars in the future. The angled connectors of the venom also look like they would not work to well with the ToGo 334 if I get them in the future. I know the angled connectors suit the fitear customs well but I am not sure if I will ever be able to get Fitear customs from in Australia. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kiats

nogi replicant said:


> Thanks. Yes these two seem good options.
> 
> I will try to find some more Virus reviews.
> 
> ...




I can't say I have noticed any negative impact on treble or separation on my 435 when I use the BW. It's not like the normal copper cable.

Hmmm... Agree with you on the pitfalls of running around with the copper venom. 

As for fitear customs, doesn't Jaben offer them? I know there are a few Down Under. May be worth checking them out.


----------



## nogi replicant

Thanks for the info Kiats, much appreciated. Probably leaning toward the BW then.
  
 I will look into FitEar customs with Jaben when I am in Melbourne this week.


----------



## Kiats

nogi replicant said:


> Thanks for the info Kiats, much appreciated. Probably leaning toward the BW then.
> 
> I will look into FitEar customs with Jaben when I am in Melbourne this week.




No worries, mate. Good luck in Melbourne! Do be warned that the current waiting period is around 3 months or slightly more. If they have demos, have a listen to the MH334 and the 435.


----------



## LifeAspect

so I am planning on buying 2 custom cables, one for my hd800 and one for my lcd-3F, what would you guys recommend for both? Some silver cable for HD800 and copper for the audezes?
  
 Thinking of a budget of about 300£ each for 1,5m cable.
  
 thanks in advance for the recommendations


----------



## Kiats

lifeaspect said:


> so I am planning on buying 2 custom cables, one for my hd800 and one for my lcd-3F, what would you guys recommend for both? Some silver cable for HD800 and copper for the audezes?
> 
> Thinking of a budget of about 300£ each for 1,5m cable.
> 
> thanks in advance for the recommendations




Conventional wisdom is copper for the HD800 and silver for the LCD 3. 

If so, it would be BW and SW accordingly.


----------



## Kiats

But it really depends on what you want to achieve with the cables. And what is the amp/DAC like? All these may determine if the conventional wisdom is applicable.


----------



## LifeAspect

Well the amp/dac give it a warmer sound considering my amp is a tube amp. No idea what direction I wanna go to soundwise, I just want a shorter nice looking cable for starters.


----------



## Kiats

lifeaspect said:


> Well the amp/dac give it a warmer sound considering my amp is a tube amp. No idea what direction I wanna go to soundwise, I just want a shorter nice looking cable for starters.




In which case, the default choices are a good place to start.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Hi guys, just a short plug.
  
 I currently have a SW and Virus, both in Fitear pins, available on hand.
 Anyone from Singapore who's interested can PM me. 
 I'm Frank's dealer in Singapore, so no worries about warranty.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lifeaspect said:


> so I am planning on buying 2 custom cables, one for my hd800 and one for my lcd-3F, what would you guys recommend for both? Some silver cable for HD800 and copper for the audezes?
> 
> Thinking of a budget of about 300£ each for 1,5m cable.
> 
> thanks in advance for the recommendations



300gbp? Well...i would advice 
BW 8wire 22AWG for the hd800 (copper)...ask kiats and some others..they agree..
SW 4wire for the lcd3 (silver with gold).. Balances out the sound of the lcd3 perfectly...But i understand the bw also can be used with the latest lcd3....

For a mix u could also go for the virus...a hybrid of silver and gold.


----------



## LifeAspect

hifimanrookie said:


> 300gbp? Well...i would advice
> BW 8wire 22AWG for the hd800 (copper)...ask kiats and some others..they agree..
> SW 4wire for the lcd3 (silver with gold).. Balances out the sound of the lcd3 perfectly...But i understand the bw also can be used with the latest lcd3....
> 
> For a mix u could also go for the virus...a hybrid of silver and gold.


 
 prolly gonna stay in the lower price bracket actually, 300 might be a bit too extreme on second thought.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lifeaspect said:


> prolly gonna stay in the lower price bracket actually, 300 might be a bit too extreme on second thought.



Then the 4wire BW 22AWG would be perfect for u..stays far under the 300gbp mark...
On their profile u can find the recent pricing..i will insert it here to help u:

Silver Widow litz 25.5AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo) The only OCC Silver/Gold Litz cable on the market.

Starting at £240 for 6ft and £275 for 8ft.

Black Widow 24AWG Cotton (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in black cotton jacket,Cryo)

Starting at £130 6ft and £145 8ft.

Black Widow 22AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in Clear PE/Cryo)

Starting at £140 6ft and and £155 8ft.

Black Widow French Silk 24/22AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in Fench Silk Jacket/Cryo) The only high purity OCC/Cryo French Silk cable on the market.

Starting at £165 for 6ft and £185 8ft.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Then the 4wire BW 22AWG would be perfect for u..stays far under the 300gbp mark...
> On their profile u can find the recent pricing..i will insert it here to help u:
> 
> Silver Widow litz 25.5AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo) The only OCC Silver/Gold Litz cable on the market.
> ...




There you have it! Paolo knows his prices well.  But you can't go wrong with BW and SW.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> There you have it! Paolo knows his prices well.  But you can't go wrong with BW and SW.


thanks for the appreciation..but it was just a simple matter of finding and then copy and paste.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> thanks for the appreciation..but it was just a simple matter of finding and then copy and paste.




Heheh! Burst my bubble.


----------



## LifeAspect

thanks, guess I'll be contacting Frank when he's back from his holidays


----------



## Kiats

lifeaspect said:


> thanks, guess I'll be contacting Frank when he's back from his holidays




Too bad we're all that far apart or I would say let's drive over to Paolo's place and I'll bring my cables and we can have a listen to his power set up off my cables and his...


----------



## listen4joy

what is the best toxic cables for hd 800 ? is it the  copper venom? what is the price and when it will be available at toxic cables site?
 will it match to my rig? hd800+bottlehead crack+speedball+ schiit bifrost Dac.
  
 and i didnt saw a picture of this cable (-:


----------



## 1adam12

Hey guys, I have a quick question that maybe you can answer. I've seen a few BWs with a black PE sleeve. Is that standard now or is it a special order thing?


----------



## chubbyroaster

thegimp said:


> Hey guys, I have a quick question that maybe you can answer. I've seen a few BWs with a black PE sleeve. Is that standard now or is it a special order thing?



You can check with Max @Toxic Team by PM if there is still the stock available; as I recall it's not standard, and actually you can choose to have sleeved them by silk, it looks very good, too.


----------



## hifimanrookie

chubbyroaster said:


> You can check with Max @Toxic Team by PM if there is still the stock available; as I recall it's not standard, and actually you can choose to have sleeved them by silk, it looks very good, too.



My Custom BW has black nylon sleeving..very soft and sexy looking..and protects well....and its not standard..standard=clear sleeving.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Too bad we're all that far apart or I would say let's drive over to Paolo's place and I'll bring my cables and we can have a listen to his power set up off my cables and his...





kiats said:


> Too bad we're all that far apart or I would say let's drive over to Paolo's place and I'll bring my cables and we can have a listen to his power set up off my cables and his...



U would be more then welcome..would love to,listen to ur abbyss on my amp...hehehehe


----------



## hifimanrookie

listen4joy said:


> what is the best toxic cables for hd 800 ? is it the  copper venom? what is the price and when it will be available at toxic cables site?
> will it match to my rig? hd800+bottlehead crack+speedball+ schiit bifrost Dac.
> 
> and i didnt saw a picture of this cable (-:




As far i know most love the hd800 with the BW or the Venom

Here u have pics of the Venom for a hd800:




For pics on a 8wire 22awg BW..well..check the pics of my headphone in my profile..lolz

Update: just in case u cant find my pics:and if u ask..no its not a modded he6 or he500.. As its a full woody


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> As far i know most love the hd800 with the BW or the Venom
> 
> Here u have pics of the Venom for a hd800:
> 
> ...




Awesome photos, Paolo! When I grow up, I want one of those.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Awesome photos, Paolo! When I grow up, I want one of those.



Lolz....thanks fof the kind words...

But u mean The headphone or the cable?

For the headphone u have to kill me first to get it..for no money i will sell it..as all the other original 20 owners wont....hehehehe 

the sexy cable..well..u know am waiting for my custom venom that frank is cooking for me..hope i will get it soon after he is back from his long deserved holiday...when i have that cable i will do a short comparision for u guys on my code-x and my amp..and then one lucky toxic dude can buy my 'hifimanrookie special' cable for a sweet price.  Maybe u could be the lucky person..who knows.. 

Ps..the first two pics are not mine..if u look closely u will see those are made for a hd800.and as u know i dont own a hd800... I found those 2 venom pics on this forum...lolz


----------



## listen4joy

what is the price of venom and when it will be available at toxic cables site?


----------



## hifimanrookie

listen4joy said:


> what is the price of venom and when it will be available at toxic cables site?


for pricing for all the different versions of venom u best ask toxic here...check their profile and then pm them with ur question..am sure they will reply to ur question.


----------



## ch1n4

Hi Guys,
  
 I'm looking for a good copper cable to pair with my Fischer Amps FA-4E. I think copper should be the best choice because I want the mids to flesh out a little bit and the sound to become fuller and more organic. Of course in general I like the sound signature of the IEM and don't expect it to be a day/night difference.
  
 the cable should also be quite soft and flexible because I intend to use it on the way, on the bus, metro, walking etc...
 So if I understood correctly the choice is between the scorpion and the BW, because the copper Venom is not suitable for portable use, is it correct?
  
 Because I read many comments comparing the BW and the copper Venom, I wanted to ask if somone could point me to a comparison between the scorpion and the BW, in terms of sound and flexibility, or could write something about their own experience between them.
  
 thanks in advance!


----------



## TokenGesture

Hi - is there a consensus on which Toxic cable to use with LCD-X and what the benefits it brings?


----------



## nigeljames

tokengesture said:


> Hi - is there a consensus on which Toxic cable to use with LCD-X and what the benefits it brings?


 
  
 A consensus on head fi... that will be a first


----------



## TokenGesture

nigeljames said:


> A consensus on head fi... that will be a first


 
 Ha ha - maybe wrong choice of word


----------



## citraian

tokengesture said:


> Hi - is there a consensus on which Toxic cable to use with LCD-X and what the benefits it brings?



Not a consensus but I would go with a copper cable like the Black Widow.


----------



## hifimanrookie

And the benefits the BW brings to the table has been explained many many times now here on this thread..better read the last 5 pages or so..and u have ur answer my friend.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> And the benefits the BW brings to the table has been explained many many times now here on this thread..better read the last 5 pages or so..and u have ur answer my friend.




Indeed, Paolo! I would sum it up simply in 3 words: organic, transparency & musicality.


----------



## TokenGesture

Thanks for replying - actually finding it hard to find impressions of Black Widow with LCD-X (rather than say LCD2), despite Advance Search and google. And it is a 400+ pages thread


----------



## atsq17

I would assume Black Widow covers a broader spectrum of usage (in that it sounds good in almost every application) whereas in my opinion silver is more specific in its specialty. 
  
 Secondly, Black Widow is more affordable. It makes sense to at least try Black Widow first since it costs less and there is a high probability you will love it. If you wish to experiment with silver later on and you have the budget, there's nothing stopping you.


----------



## maguire

Hey Paolo ....How many times you change your avatars......Me thinks as many as your underwear.....


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Hey Paolo ....How many times you change your avatars......Me thinks as many as your underwear.....


 

well..until i have THE ONE..i switch when i see a better one...but i think i like this one a lot...a bit of modern times and a bit of vintage..and a lady with classic beauty, all in one pic...
Ps..i change my underwear many more times...


----------



## hifimanrookie

atsq17 said:


> I would assume Black Widow covers a broader spectrum of usage (in that it sounds good in almost every application) whereas in my opinion silver is more specific in its specialty.
> 
> Secondly, Black Widow is more affordable. It makes sense to at least try Black Widow first since it costs less and there is a high probability you will love it. If you wish to experiment with silver later on and you have the budget, there's nothing stopping you.



The point that BW is much more affordable and also bery good to be resold makes it easily the first choice to try..but i have a feeling most dont need a different cable...the BW will do perfectly


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> maguire said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Paolo ....How many times you change your avatars......Me thinks as many as your underwear.....
> ...


 
 I can loan you a picture of my cat....uh, for your avatar.....


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I can loan you a picture of my cat....uh, for your avatar.....



Am sure u can..
U know ..i have a cat too...so i could use pics of him..lolz


----------



## maguire

Hey Paulo you should start the Toxic Avatar thread.....LOL....I see you already have  some nice BW already....(non racist remark) Purely joking...


----------



## longbowbbs

maguire said:


> Hey Paulo you should start the Toxic Avatar thread.....LOL....I see you already have  some nice BW already....(non racist remark) Purely joking...


 
 Don't tempt him Stan......He will have a new one every hour to show off!


----------



## maguire

Ye I guess you right on that one Eric, We just stick to our Dog & Cat ye.....But you have to agree our Paolo does have some taste though.....


----------



## longbowbbs

maguire said:


> Ye I guess you right on that one Eric, We just stick to our Dog & Cat ye.....But you have to agree our Paolo does have some taste though.....


 
 True, but I can't imagine listening through that 8 Wire rope of a BW he has!


----------



## maguire

Well Im a bit Jealous of those ropes....very kinky guy me reckons.......


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> True, but I can't imagine listening through that 8 Wire rope of a BW he has! :eek:



If u think thats bad..can u imagine me using my new to come MONSTER 8wire 18AWG dual mono copper venom...thats solid copper...my neck will be arnold schwarzennecker porpotions in no time as my code-x is probably also one of the heaviest headphones ever built 
But thanks for the nice words though, Eric and Stan. 

Ps..ru following the thread of the he560? I still cant believe almost no one believes that a good headphone cable helps a good headphone being better..i cant understand people not hearing differences between headphone cables..its beyond me...are they deaf? I cant imagine mid-fi amps (lyr) with a he560 or he500 doesnt show differences in sound with changing cables.

All the best my hardworking and funny mates of mine


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > True, but I can't imagine listening through that 8 Wire rope of a BW he has!
> ...


 
 I have not, but I may wander over. This morning I was listening through my Geek Out 1000 on my HD650's with stock cables....Then I switched to my SP's....Why I even keep the stock cable I don't know......


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I have not, but I may wander over. This morning I was listening through my Geek Out 1000 on my HD650's with stock cables....Then I switched to my SP's....Why I even keep the stock cable I don't know......



Thats my point...i suppose we dont have super hearing and our systems dont cost 100.000usd....so why we can hear differences easily and they dont? If i was in a movie i would have thought about an alien invasion and that a eeny weeny alien bacteria took over their brains and so controlling what they like  but its real life so i guess its something about ..well..i really dont know

..as everyone...and i mean everyone i know..hears the difference between stock and my BW..even a friend of my mums who was a pianist for eons, but is now 74... He was really surprised how good a piano sounded on my rig..very real..and he also heared differences between tge two cables with his old ears 

Oh wait a sec....,maybe we are the ones with the controlling alien bacteria in our brains..and now i know why u hit that extreme sales mark mr.!!! U just hypnotized ur core customers or zapped them with ur lasergun :veryevil:


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I have not, but I may wander over. This morning I was listening through my Geek Out 1000 on my HD650's with stock cables....Then I switched to my SP's....Why I even keep the stock cable I don't know......
> ...


 
 You get measurement objectivists that take over forums....They can't measure it so it cannot be real. Their loss!


----------



## maguire

I guess people hear things others dont.......Sometimes I wish I could not hear the difference that cables make....My wallet would be heavier.
 But in saying that, I would not change a thing really... A good cable can extract things that just finish the HP extracting every last drop of goodness.....


----------



## Kiats

maguire said:


> I guess people hear things others dont.......Sometimes I wish I could not hear the difference that cables make....My wallet would be heavier.
> But in saying that, I would not change a thing really... A good cable can extract things that just finish the HP extracting every last drop of goodness.....




Agreed. It's a blessing and it's a curse... ;p


----------



## jrprana

if you don't do double blind, double deaf, ABX, DEF, XYZ testing, then difference that you hear must be placebo.


----------



## longbowbbs

jrprana said:


> if you don't do double blind, double deaf, ABX, DEF, XYZ testing, then difference that you hear must be placebo.


 
 That's what Duck Tape is for...


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> That's what Duck Tape is for...



 bad kitty!


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Agreed. It's a blessing and it's a curse... ;p



Would u believe my ears are so sensitive i never could attend any concert of sort..i tried once..but the high volume gave me ringing for 2hrs afterwards...am especially sensitive to piercing uncontrolled treble...thats a very bad curse i can tell ya!!...does that mean i am weird 

But its a blessing when i listen to some well ripped 24/96 wav vinyl rips of live concerts of queen on my humble amp and my tank heavy headphone...goosebumps sometimes!


----------



## Paul Graham

I don't have my cats at home with me, ( Long story )
 Would my Bunny do the trick?


----------



## Toxic Team

Is it wrong that I now have a picture of a bunny with large cans and a arnold schwarzenegger neck blissed out on tunes in my head?     Still lurking


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic team said:


> Is it wrong that I now have a picture of a bunny with large cans and a arnold schwarzenegger neck blissed out on tunes in my head?     Still lurking



On this thread u will find out nothing is weird enough for us... 

By the way..do u know the status of the repair of my beyer mmx300 i sent to u guys? It has a broken connector..and i only trust frank with my beloved beyer so i sent it to u guys for repair.


----------



## Toxic Team

Waiting on ... the man.


----------



## longbowbbs

toxic team said:


> Is it wrong that I now have a picture of a bunny with large cans and a arnold schwarzenegger neck blissed out on tunes in my head?     Still lurking




Hmmmmmm....Must be Audeze cans.......


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Hmmmmmm....Must be Audeze cans.......


or those huge alien looking abbyss headphones


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic team said:


> Waiting on ... the man.



End september right?


----------



## Paul Graham

If my own bunny has some LCD's or Abyss, then something's up, 
Because WHERE ARE MINE.??? :frown:


----------



## Paul Graham

From now on if someone asks who makes my cables, I shall simply reply with...


The Man.


----------



## Toxic Team

paul graham said:


> From now on if someone asks who makes my cables, I shall simply reply with...
> 
> 
> The Man.


 
 True dat
  
@hifimanrookie  yup, I predict even less sleep than usual (must mean a 26 hour day) for that first week back.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Hello All!!!

Several Ears that I Trust, have sold me on Toxic Cables, just traded an opening email with Max, thank you Sir. I didn't read the entire Thread, so my apologies upfront if this has been covered in great detail.

First, I a looking for the best fit with my HE560's, but perhaps one for which I can use an adapter at a later date for my Alpha Dogs. Though priority one is the best cable for the 560's. Is the silver clad copper to "hot"? I would love to hear/read about others experience with various Toxic Cables and the 560's. Thank you in advance for your advice, cheers !


----------



## Justin_Time

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hello All!!!
> 
> Several Ears that I Trust, have sold me on Toxic Cables, just traded an opening email with Max, thank you Sir. I didn't read the entire Thread, so my apologies upfront if this has been covered in great detail.
> 
> First, I a looking for the best fit with my HE560's, but perhaps one for which I can use an adapter at a later date for my Alpha Dogs. Though priority one is the best cable for the 560's. Is the silver clad copper to "hot"? I would love to hear/read about others experience with various Toxic Cables and the 560's. Thank you in advance for your advice, cheers !




Wilcatsare1,

Don't be disappointed. It's just me. But I will check it out for you.

I am on a trip and will be back home on Saturday. I have little adaptors that allows me to switch cables between different cans.

I will try silver-clad copper and silver wires on the HE-560 and let you know.

What amp will you be using with the HE-560?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

justin_time said:


> Wilcatsare1,
> 
> Don't be disappointed. It's just me. But I will check it out for you.
> 
> ...




Thank you!!! I am using the Lyr 2, with Silver Shields, and an Über Bifröst. 

Cheers,

Kevin


----------



## Justin_Time

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hello All!!!
> 
> Several Ears that I Trust, have sold me on Toxic Cables, just traded an opening email with Max, thank you Sir. I didn't read the entire Thread, so my apologies upfront if this has been covered in great detail.
> 
> First, I a looking for the best fit with my HE560's, but perhaps one for which I can use an adapter at a later date for my Alpha Dogs. Though priority one is the best cable for the 560's. Is the silver clad copper to "hot"? I would love to hear/read about others experience with various Toxic Cables and the 560's. Thank you in advance for your advice, cheers !


 
 Wildcatsare1,
  
 These are only my initial impressions as I have had only two days to listen to these cables:
  
 You are quite safe with the HE-560.  Unlike the HE-500 and the HE-6, the HE-560 does not seem to be too fussy when it comes to cables.
  
 I covered the full range of the spectrum, from the Copper Venom (OCC Copper) to the Silver Poison (OCC Silver) and Silver Widow (OCC litz silver) and there are much smaller differences between these wires on the HE-560 than on the HE-6.
  
 The main differences are:  the OCC copper is a little warmer with more depth and bigger (slightly ripe) bass impact; the OCC silver is slightly lighter with more details, with wider sound-stage and tighter bass with slightly less impact. The Voicing of the HE-560 does not change much.  No problems with sibilance in all cases.  One issue:  I was not able to completely remove a slight hardness or stridency (especially in the top range of female voice) with all cables, though I have tried only three amps so far (Vioelectric V181, Bakoon HPA-21 and HeadAmp GS-X Mk2 with Oppo 105 SACD/DAC) none of them tubes. I think this is the family sound-issue that the HE-560 share with the HR-500 and HE-6.  But it is a small issue that will not bother most people--I just happen to be super sensitive to that frequency range (overtones for female voices and violins)
  
 For this quick listening session, I would say that you are quite safe to try most of Frank's cables from OCC copper to silver-clad copper to OCC standed silver and OCC litz silver.  And the sound would be between the Copper Venom (warmer with more depth, slight bass bloom with more impact) on one end and the Silver Widow (more details, with wider SS and tigther bass with reduced impact) on the other. Now, these differences are small in the case of the HE-560 so I think, once again, your are quite safe no matter what you decide.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Justin_Time, thank you for your review and analysis!!! Sounds like the Black Widow is the way to go, at least for me, considering my taste. 

Now, about comparing the HE560 to the HE6, lol....wrong thread, but I would love to read that review!!! , cheers , and thanks again...


----------



## hifimanrookie

justin_time said:


> Wildcatsare1,
> 
> These are only my initial impressions as I have had only two days to listen to these cables:
> 
> ...



I,promised myself not to,post anymore as i wanna concentrate on some things to come..but in this case i want to make a exception..but it looks like u want a bit help..so maybe this advice can help u 

my friend..the hardness and stridency i am also very sensitive to..until now the only remedy for that i thought was a good tube amp..but i now found out also ss amps can do the trick without the mishaps most tubeamps have in their soundsignature and the things we so love in ss amps... I dont know whats ur budget..but a bakoon amp is rather expensive for most of us..so i could advice u to contact the maker of my amp (see my review) ... As the he500 and my code-x (a heavily modded he-5) dont even have a hint to harsch treble extension, the violins and especially harps or triangles sound without any ringing... As those 'vibrations' give me a headache if i listen to long to those kind of things....as my hearing is a bit to sensitive..

So..am not trying to sell u stuff..if ur in the market for a new amp..contact them..and they attend lots of audio exposes..so maybe u could attend one on which they are also..u have nothing to loose and everything to win if u want a balanced sound without that thingie...but be prepared to wait around 8months and to have at least 200hrs burn in time 

Now i go back to lurking mode

Have fun guys!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

hifimanrookie said:


> I,promised myself not to,post anymore as i wanna concentrate on some things to come..but in this case i want to make a exception..but it looks like u want a bit help..so maybe this advice can help u
> 
> my friend..the hardness and stridency i am also very sensitive to..until now the only remedy for that i thought was a good tube amp..but i now found out also ss amps can do the trick without the mishaps most tubeamps have in their soundsignature and the things we so love in ss amps... I dont know whats ur budget..but a bakoon amp is rather expensive for most of us..so i could advice u to contact the maker of my amp (see my review) ... As the he500 and my code-x (a heavily modded he-5) dont even have a hint to harsch treble extension, the violins and especially harps or triangles sound without any ringing... As those 'vibrations' give me a headache if i listen to long to those kind of things....as my hearing is a bit to sensitive..
> 
> ...




Paulo,

Thank you, my Friend, I will check them out, I appreciate you coming out of "lurking" mode and your advice. Have heard good things about Bakoon Amps, Justin_Time also has one, I believe. Cheers!!!


----------



## maguire

Paulo ......Lurking????? Hey you posted at least 6000 out of the 7000 plus threads on here........Lurking.......


----------



## maguire

I meant Posts not threads.......Now i am going back to lurking mode.....


----------



## longbowbbs

maguire said:


> I meant Posts not threads.......Now i am going back to lurking mode.....


 
 Paulo gets to count 18 hour non posting gaps as lurking.....


----------



## citraian

longbowbbs said:


> Paulo gets to count 18 hour non posting gaps as lurking.....:evil:



Good one


----------



## hinata939

Hi anyone know the difference between a normal cable and a fitear one? What does fitear means?


----------



## Kiats

hinata939 said:


> Hi anyone know the difference between a normal cable and a fitear one? What does fitear means?




It means it's terminated for use with Fitear iems, both universal and customs.


----------



## fiascogarcia

hinata939 said:


> Hi anyone know the difference between a normal cable and a fitear one? What does fitear means?


 
 Fitear connections are unique to iems.  The posts are very much like the Senn HD6XX posts, rather than the standard narrower two pin connectors.   In fact, if you reverse the connector, you can use the same cable with both Fitear and the Senn headphones (if you wanted to).


----------



## hinata939

kiats said:


> It means it's terminated for use with Fitear iems, both universal and customs.


 
 Oh so does that mean I should get a normal cable for my JH16 iem?


----------



## Kiats

hinata939 said:


> Oh so does that mean I should get a normal cable for my JH16 iem?




Yes


----------



## LivingVoice

How toxic are they.


----------



## seaharp1

just picked up my first 3rd party made used toxic viper 5 footer (from headfier) for my senn hd 650....so much better than stock cable...everything is tighter sounding...


----------



## SMBuscemi

Does anyone know if Jerry Harvey has released the terminations to Frank for the Roxanne's? That is my next cable and I badly want Frank to create one...


----------



## Toxic Team

Hi all,
  
 Frank has just touched base and wants to remind everyone he is back in a couple of weeks.  Where has the time gone.
  
 I am about to put out an e-mail to everyone offering the free postage until next Friday the 19th September on orders over £150.  
  
But wanted to give everyone here first chance to get orders in.
  




  
@SMBuscemi Not as far as I know but will ask next time I get a chance.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic team said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Frank has just touched base and wants to remind everyone he is back in a couple of weeks.  Where has the time gone.
> 
> ...



Thats Good news..as am really anxious for the custom venom frank is cooking for me..he said it would finish it when he is back..and my poor beyer mmx300 which is for cable repair with frank as he is only one i trust that beloved headphone to (have it for 8 years now i think)...its my baby..i probably will be burried with it as its built like a tank and i find him perfect for gaming.,...so will never part from it 

Back to lurking again


----------



## nightskyraven

Never tried out a Toxic cable myself, but a few of my friends, that are also into audio gear, have strongly recommended those cables.

  
 I myself used to have a Silver Dragon from Moon Audio, and I loved it. Hopefully I'll have the chance to try out a Toxic one pretty soon and compare the two, and their synergy with Sennheiser HD800.

  
 Do Toxic ship their cables to Europe?


----------



## lin0003

Pretty sure, yeah. They are in the UK so they are in Europe which means no tax?


----------



## hifimanrookie

nightskyraven said:


> Never tried out a Toxic cable myself, but a few of my friends, that are also into audio gear, have strongly recommended those cables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toxic is in europe..lolz
They are situated in the UK.

Tip...for the hd800.. Try the 22awg BW..(black widow)..very affordable and good..its a copper cable with all the goodness of copper but without the wellknown shortcomings of copper cables...it gives a bit more flesh to the bones to the hd800.

@lin0003.. In europe we always pay tax..the only tax we dont pay with sending stuff within europe is import/custom tax..or did u mean that my friend?


----------



## citraian

You also don't pay VAT for items purchased from inside the EU


----------



## hifimanrookie

citraian said:


> You also don't pay VAT for items purchased from inside the EU



Because its already in the base price..thats why they invented the euro


----------



## nightskyraven

Boy, I'm an idiot. You guys are right, for some reason I've always thought Toxic are situated in the US. And yeah, VAT is a pretty substantial factor when ordering from outside the EU. Plus you get to wait more on the delivery, so the fact they're based in the UK helps a lot.
  
 Are their prices set in EUR or GBP?


----------



## citraian

Their prices are in GBP. You can check the Toxic Cables profile page for more info


----------



## hifimanrookie

citraian said:


> Their prices are in GBP. You can check the Toxic Cables profile page for more info



Just in case he cant find the profile page and goes to to toxic outdated internet site, this is the page we mean:

http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables

Have fun choosing!


----------



## maguire

That's Franks Toxic Snake Pit......So many venomous cables.......Please tread with care......


----------



## SMBuscemi

What would be the best cable for the TH900? 
  
 I have the Copper Venom for my HD800s, and I love them more than most family members. 
  
 Is there a recent inventory list one can review? I think I got an email not too long ago, but of course I misplaced it.


----------



## kerrys30

smbuscemi said:


> What would be the best cable for the TH900?
> 
> I have the Copper Venom for my HD800s, and I love them more than most family members.
> 
> Is there a recent inventory list one can review? I think I got an email not too long ago, but of course I misplaced it.


 
  
  
http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables


----------



## SMBuscemi

Thank you kindly.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Is frank already in the land of working again..or is he still roaming around on the seven seas?


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Is frank already in the land of working again..or is he still roaming around on the seven seas?




Or mayhaps Frank just wants us to think he is still roaming the seven seas?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Actually just stepped through the door 20 minutes ago.
  
 Thanks for all the orders while i was away, please give me a few days to settle in and will be back to work.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Actually just stepped through the door 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Thanks for all the orders while i was away, please give me a few days to settle in and will be back to work.


lolz...as if i had a magical crystal ball...hehehe welcome back my friend!

Mmmmm good news for me..venom..cough...special...cough hifiman rookie special 2.. Super cough 

My ears will love u maestro...welcome back..hope u had a perfect time with ur family and ur battery is juiced up again....did u find any inspiration for any new crawling family members?


----------



## angelsblood

toxic cables said:


> Actually just stepped through the door 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Thanks for all the orders while i was away, please give me a few days to settle in and will be back to work.


 
  
 welcome back! hope u had a good one ; )
  
 paulo's ear and my ear will also thank you! looking forward to my venom too ; )


----------



## hifimanrookie

angelsblood said:


> welcome back! hope u had a good one ; )
> 
> paulo's ear and my ear will also thank you! looking forward to my venom too ; )



U also?


----------



## inter voice

Welcome back Frank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Kiats

Good to have you back, Frank! Hope it was a restful vacation.


----------



## angelsblood

hifimanrookie said:


> U also?


 
  
 Yep! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good times ahead for our ears!


----------



## maguire

Snakes alive!!!!!!!! Your back!!!!!    Now you need some time to get over the holiday mate.....


----------



## Toxic Cables (Jul 11, 2022)

.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Yes, i want to take a week to settle in before starting work, also need to get all my pets from the boarding centre and settle them in.
> 
> ...


 

 lolz..when do u learn..NO PHONE on cruise...hehehehe u have ur wifes phone...lolz
  
 ur backup did fine...almost made same long hours as u....as he sometimes replied here in the middle of the night...just like u do
  
 well..we all helped him to asnwer some questions of newbies here...thats what we are here for...help each other..also the new (future) toxicans..
  
 take ur time my friend...u have a mail waiting from me...but take ur time...u know me..patience extreme..


----------



## mootang

Wb Frank! Glad you had a great vacation. Friendly reminder to check my order, I made an adjustment to it. Take your time though!


----------



## hifimanrookie

My cable is ready..just got the pics..wow..sexy!!! Love the color...RUBY RED if i am not mistaken!! Never saw a sleeve in this color for a VENOM ..i am guessing its new silk sleeving color of frank for a VENOM...And again its a dual mono 3pin XLR configuration..thats becoming my trademark lately  

So by this..by the power of all toxicans i name u: hifimanrookie special mark II ....welcome to my crazy family. 

Enjoy the pics guys..and be honest of how u think it looks. I can take it 




As soon i have him burned in i will do a short comparision between my BW and this new VENOM RC-4 (RC-8).. Will keep u guys updated..cant wait to connect this sexy beast to my headphone and my PaG. 


Thanks frank...u made my day...ur a true magician cables concerned!

PS..frank check ur mail....


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> My cable is ready..just got the pics..wow..sexy!!! Love the color...RUBY RED if i am not mistaken!! Never saw a sleeve in this color for a VENOM ..i am guessing its new silk sleeving color of frank for a VENOM...And again its a dual mono 3pin XLR configuration..thats becoming my trademark lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 OK...I am officially jealous!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> OK...I am officially jealous!



LOLZ..
Yep..he really outdid himself with this cable..i have been lookin at the pics non stop since i got them a few minutes ago and got the news that it was ready.... 

 Cant imagine how good they will look in real life...frank told me to be patient and if i was, he would do something special with my cable...and i think he succeeded...a first venom with a ruby red french silk sleeve... 
I feel a lucky basterd..


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> LOLZ..
> Yep..he really outdid himself with this cable..i have been lookin at the pics non stop since i got them a few minutes ago and got the news that it was ready....
> 
> Cant imagine how good they will look in real life...frank told me to be patient and if i was, he would do something special with my cable...and i think he succeeded...a first venom with a ruby red french silk sleeve...
> I feel a lucky basterd..




Congrats, Paolo! Very very nice indeed!!


----------



## citraian

hifimanrookie said:


> My cable is ready..just got the pics..wow..sexy!!! Love the color...RUBY RED if i am not mistaken!! Never saw a sleeve in this color for a VENOM ..i am guessing its new silk sleeving color of frank for a VENOM...And again its a dual mono 3pin XLR configuration..thats becoming my trademark lately
> 
> So by this..by the power of all toxicans i name u: hifimanrookie special mark II ....welcome to my crazy family.
> 
> ...




Wow, this is cable p0rn )


----------



## angelsblood

hifimanrookie said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 WOW! That is one SEXY venom!!! congrats Paulo


----------



## maguire

Amazing looking cables.......Had to change my underwear.....twice......


----------



## jrprana

hifimanrookie said:


> My cable is ready..just got the pics..wow..sexy!!! Love the color...RUBY RED if i am not mistaken!! Never saw a sleeve in this color for a VENOM ..i am guessing its new silk sleeving color of frank for a VENOM...And again its a dual mono 3pin XLR configuration..thats becoming my trademark lately
> 
> So by this..by the power of all toxicans i name u: hifimanrookie special mark II ....welcome to my crazy family.
> 
> ...




Congrats. Very sexy looking cables indeed. 
I agree, Frank really outdid himself. 
Now be prepared to be intoxicated.


----------



## hifimanrookie

jrprana said:


> Congrats. Very sexy looking cables indeed.
> I agree, Frank really outdid himself.
> Now be prepared to be intoxicated.



Lolz... Ur right..frank really outdid himself 

But this is already my 5th toxic cable, so i have been intoxicated for a long time already..(like a few others..right KIATS? Hehehe) .so am beyond the point of saving already, 
So i know whats on its way to me..well..sort off..as this new cable could be my endgame cable


----------



## nephilim32

jrprana said:


> Congrats. Very sexy looking cables indeed.
> I agree, Frank really outdid himself.
> Now be prepared to be intoxicated.




The braiding on those cables are outstanding. So aesthetically pleasing. I'm in the hunt for an upgrade for my HD 800's cable wise. Been looking around and researching for about 2 months now. The Moon audio v2 black dragon and toxic cable's Copper Venom are a few of my favourites so far. Tempted to buy.


----------



## playitloud

hifimanrookie said:


> Enjoy the pics guys..and be honest of how u think it looks. I can take it





>


 
 Well,  I normally do not react to these type of discussions. But that cable of yours was impossible to avoid. You have mentioned it so many times, in so many different posts, that ultimately I just had to see it ‘for real’.
  
 And, I have to admit, it looks gorgeous. I have the impression that you expected the cable to be black. Indeed black would be a safe option, but I think you should appreciate Frank’s nerves to make it ‘ruby red’. I have checked your equipment once again (another thing that was impossible to ignore or avoid), and I have to say, it will match well. Black, red and blue fit well together. If the cable was black, it would be an accessoire, now it becomes a component. Same applies to the feet you use under the equipment. They are so completely different from what seems to be the norm, that they become or at least look like a component as well.
  
 All together, I like it. The main elements (amp and headphone) are understated, no excessive ‘bling-bling’ here. The ‘so-called accesoires’ (equipment feet and headphone cable) give it a bit of an edge. They stand out, and so does the quality of their making.  In total it also improves  the total quality look of your complete system. That is a style I like…..
 Hence, you should be lucky with Frank’s risky color choice, it is a very nice ‘red’.
 Enjoy!


----------



## CraftyClown

hifimanrookie said:


> My cable is ready..just got the pics..wow..sexy!!! Love the color...RUBY RED if i am not mistaken!! Never saw a sleeve in this color for a VENOM ..i am guessing its new silk sleeving color of frank for a VENOM...And again its a dual mono 3pin XLR configuration..thats becoming my trademark lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Geez Paulo, this one really is a stunner. Well done mate


----------



## hifimanrookie

thanks for the nice words guys..but the credits goes completely to frank...as always i gave him carte blanche to do what he can to make it as good as possible..i only had one basic demand: at least as good as my custom BW that i have now  
for the rest..i told him: go bezerk..and this is what came out..a bold move of frank goin for red..but he knows me a bit now as a loyal customer..i dont go the standard way... 

@playitloud wow...thanks my friend..never ever read such a nice description about my rig..and ur so right..i on purpose wanted the amp to be simple and classy black and my code-x is only one of the ever built original 20 who has black finished wood (others are brown) ..very simple and classy also

...and yep..on purpose i bought the stainless feet to make it more sexy..but my basic and most important reason to buy every one of my components: they are components made to deliver the best possible performance for their money and are innovative.

And they do...if u check my rack u will see that the top level is springmounted ..now thats smart thinkin..its a simple, cost friendly and effective solution for vibration control...right?? Feet also have some nifty piston smart stuff inside them (they are weight dependable)i like that..stuff u wont expect to be designed not only to be nice looking but actually have a technical reason behind it. 

But once again..thanks guys for the nice words..next monday i hope to have the Venom on my doorstep...am really curious how this cable will look like, connected to my rig in the dark...only lighted by the blue led lights of my amp and especially how much better it will be then the already very very good custom BC frank cooked me already

I will take a pic of that..


----------



## nephilim32

I've always thought these audio quest king cobras of mine had a beautiful red colour, but Frank's cable (ruby red) puts it to shame. ^
Wonderful stuff.


----------



## som4ew

WOW stunning !!, I should have ordered my virus in red.


----------



## Wishful-22

What is the current wait time for a Silver Widow IEM cable?
  
 Thanks


----------



## CraftyClown

wishful-22 said:


> What is the current wait time for a Silver Widow IEM cable?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 Email or PM Frank for a quicker response. He's incredibly busy and pops in here every now and again, but he'll probably see your message quicker via direct contact.
  
 In general the wait time is a little faster for IEM cables. You won't regret that wait time though. The silver widow IEM cable is absolutely fantastic


----------



## longbowbbs

craftyclown said:


> wishful-22 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the current wait time for a Silver Widow IEM cable?
> ...


 


 Did someone say Silver Widow CIEM cables?


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> :tongue_smile:
> 
> 
> Did someone say Silver Widow CIEM cables?


----------



## CraftyClown

longbowbbs said:


> Did someone say Silver Widow CIEM cables?


 
  
  
 Oh yes, I like this game


----------



## longbowbbs

craftyclown said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Did someone say Silver Widow CIEM cables?
> ...


 

 Beautiful!


----------



## hifimanrookie

craftyclown said:


> Oh yes, I like this game



This would be a perfect fitness/ joggin rig!! What are the components? Looks very good!!! Mmmmm imagine ruby red silk sleeve on this portable rig..yummy..mmmmm


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> This would be a perfect fitness/ joggin rig!! What are the components? Looks very good!!! Mmmmm imagine ruby red silk sleeve on this portable rig..yummy..mmmmm




Excuse me while I shut my eyes...


----------



## CraftyClown

hifimanrookie said:


> This would be a perfect fitness/ joggin rig!! What are the components? Looks very good!!! Mmmmm imagine ruby red silk sleeve on this portable rig..yummy..mmmmm


 
  
 Cheers Paulo
  
 The components are as in my profile;
  
 AK120 (Mezzo balanced mod)
 Toxic Virus IC
 Ray Samuels F35 Lightning
 Toxic Silver Widow IEM cable
 Heir audio 8a CIEMs
  
 Frank is knocking me together a nice short Silver Widow RSA Kobiconn to 3.5mm TRRS balanced IC to swap out with the Virus IC and then my search for portable audio nirvana will be complete... For now! 
  
 Ruby red silk sleeves really would look amazing, wouldn't they. Frank really out did himself this time.


----------



## hifimanrookie

craftyclown said:


> Cheers Paulo
> 
> The components are as in my profile;
> 
> ...


wow..and me thinkin i spend lots of dough on my rig..ur portable rig is high end! Nice!
And yep..ruby red would look absolutely stunnin, especially if franks had black real carbon connectors also

Talkin about frank...hey cable magician...didnt receive my cable yet...any delays? As i didnt get track info also...

Update..14th it will be on my doorstep by UPS


----------



## angelsblood

Guys! Frank has completed my silver venom for my IEM!!!
  

  
 I'm so excited!


----------



## Paul Graham

That looks awesome!!!


----------



## hifimanrookie

angelsblood said:


> Guys! Frank has completed my silver venom for my IEM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! Same look as my custom BW i have now...very classy! Love the poison labled splitter! I think i have an idea how u must be feeling now 
Congrats my friend.


----------



## zachchen1996

angelsblood said:


> Guys! Frank has completed my silver venom for my IEM!!!
> I'm so excited!


 
  
 What is the Silver Venom IEM cable's structure / construction?
 Solid Core? Monocrystal? Litz?


----------



## mootang

Frank, check messages!


----------



## hifimanrookie

zachchen1996 said:


> What is the Silver Venom IEM cable's structure / construction?
> Solid Core? Monocrystal? Litz?



Solid core retangular silver wire.


----------



## citraian

angelsblood said:


> Guys! Frank has completed my silver venom for my IEM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The ultimate IEM cable! GRATS!


----------



## zachchen1996

hifimanrookie said:


> Solid core retangular silver wire.


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 Does anyone know what is meant by "rectangular"?


----------



## hifimanrookie

zachchen1996 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Does anyone know what is meant by "rectangular"?



Ur answer:

http://www.magnetwire.biz/solid_copper_wire.html

Have fun reading


----------



## fiascogarcia

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


 Quote: 





angelsblood said:


> Guys! Frank has completed my silver venom for my IEM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 When you get a chance, I'd like to see a pic of you wearing the iem and cable.  I've always wondered how that type of memory wire (tube?) fits around the ear.  Thanks!


----------



## angelsblood

Thanks guys! I'm really looking forward to it ; )
  
 Quote:


hifimanrookie said:


> I think i have an idea how u must be feeling now


 
  
 Yes indeed Paulo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We should get our hands on our venoms very soon!


fiascogarcia said:


> When you get a chance, I'd like to see a pic of you wearing the iem and cable.  I've always wondered how that type of memory wire (tube?) fits around the ear.  Thanks!


 
  
 Yep sure thing!


----------



## hifimanrookie

angelsblood said:


> Yes indeed Paulo!  We should get our hands on our venoms very soon!
> 
> Yep sure thing!



Am very happy..also because i asked him if he could repair the cable of my beloved game headphone..my beyer mmx300, that i bought in 2008!!! And its still working perfectly, but my babygirl of 12 was a bit to active and broke the cable when she fell over table while dancing!, while wearing them 
Frank said that he didnt know if he could, but asked me to sent it to him anyway..he would have a looksie into it...and he did..And he billed me very reasonbly! Thats all frank..helpin his customers out..even with non-standard stuff ('specialists here asked rediculous amounts of money to repair the cable of that phone, as its cable only comes out of one cup i understood...well frank repaired it for me..but i understand it was a tough job! thanks frank for not giving up...)
As i said many times...i dont mind spending money..i go even further..i prefer to PAY for something welldone then to get a halfway rubbish job for cheap or even for free!


----------



## Wishful-22

How much is the silver vernom?


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank YGPM


----------



## angelsblood

hifimanrookie said:


> but my babygirl of 12 was a bit to active and broke the cable when she fell over table while dancing!, while wearing them


 
  
 Awww bless her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yes agree, Frank goes the extra mile for his customers! Has done for me too


----------



## sensui123

Looks like Frank is back on the saddle, hope you had a good break!  Browsed through the pages a bit and saw some works of art as usual (nice stuff hifimanrookie!).  Will be in touch soon, I have some new cables that I've been thinking about.


----------



## hAbIrAbI

Is there a difference between the Silver Venom and the Silver Poison? Is it just that one is sleeved and the other isn't?
  
 I've ordered a Silver Poison so I'd be interested in the difference. If the difference is the sleeve then I'll gladly stick with my Silver Poison


----------



## ChrisSC

habirabi said:


> Is there a difference between the Silver Venom and the Silver Poison? Is it just that one is sleeved and the other isn't?
> 
> I've ordered a Silver Poison so I'd be interested in the difference. If the difference is the sleeve then I'll gladly stick with my Silver Poison


 
  
 silver venom uses a solid core rectangular silver wire and the poison uses silver/gold stranded wire.
  
 The venom will be worse for portability because it shouldn't be bent too much (the sleeve helps to keep this from happening)_._
  
 I don't own either so can't comment on the sound, but (if you believe that cables change sound), there should be a difference in the sound.


----------



## hAbIrAbI

Luckily (for my wallet) I'm among those that don't believe the cable changes the sound. Or rather there is a difference in electrical conductivity but it shouldn't make a difference to the human hearing.
  
 That's just my opinion and experience though so if people hear a difference good (or bad  ) for them.


----------



## hifimanrookie

habirabi said:


> Luckily (for my wallet) I'm among those that don't believe the cable changes the sound. Or rather there is a difference in electrical conductivity but it shouldn't make a difference to the human hearing.
> 
> That's just my opinion and experience though so if people hear a difference good (or bad  ) for them.



Ur funny..posting this on a cable appreciation thread..its like saying to the italian pasta is poison


----------



## hifimanrookie

chrissc said:


> silver venom uses a solid core rectangular silver wire and the poison uses silver/gold stranded wire.
> 
> The venom will be worse for portability because it shouldn't be bent too much (the sleeve helps to keep this from happening)_._
> 
> I don't own either so can't comment on the sound, but (if you believe that cables change sound), there should be a difference in the sound.



U forgot to say the silver venom is also 18awg and 8wire and a superior sounding cable then the silver poison which is 4wire and 26awg..its not just about sleeving or the wire used, kiats can tell u that and some others who have the silver venom..i myself will find out tomorrow whether the copper venom (also retangular solid wire, but copper) is superior then my custom BW (stranded copper wire) as it will be delivered tomorrow (its the red venom cable that was posted here recently)


----------



## ch1n4

fiascogarcia said:


> When you get a chance, I'd like to see a pic of you wearing the iem and cable.  I've always wondered how that type of memory wire (tube?) fits around the ear.  Thanks!


 

 +1 the tubes look rather thick on the picture, wondering how comforatabel they are when wearing over the ears.
  
@angelsblood is the silver venom for your Heir Audio 8? They are very appealing to me and I am intrigued to buy the Universal Version of them. Looking forward to sound impressions.


----------



## angelsblood

ch1n4 said:


> +1 the tubes look rather thick on the picture, wondering how comforatabel they are when wearing over the ears.
> 
> @angelsblood is the silver venom for your Heir Audio 8? They are very appealing to me and I am intrigued to buy the Universal Version of them. Looking forward to sound impressions.


 
  
 I'm using it with my Earsonics, sorry forgot to update my profile i don't have my heir audio 8 anymore! but it's a very good earphone ; )
  
 OMG GUYS, the silver venom arrived, and let me say briefly, the sound is... PHENOMENAL! A whole new level!!! I'm going back to music, I'll report back very soon ; )


----------



## hifimanrookie

angelsblood said:


> I'm using it with my Earsonics, sorry forgot to update my profile i don't have my heir audio 8 anymore! but it's a very good earphone ; )
> 
> OMG GUYS, the silver venom arrived, and let me say briefly, the sound is... PHENOMENAL! A whole new level!!! I'm going back to music, I'll report back very soon ; )



Thats not fair!!! U have urs faster then mine..ur now officially of my top 10 headfi friendslist..grrrrrrr


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Thats not fair!!! U have urs faster then mine..ur now officially of my top 10 headfi friendslist..grrrrrrr




Is this the silver venom for iems? Am just waiting for mine too.  it's a bit delayed because Frank is kindly doing an adapter for me to try to see if I can use my existing LCD cables with the Abyss.


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


kiats said:


> Is this the silver venom for iems? Am just waiting for mine too.  it's a bit delayed because Frank is kindly doing an adapter for me to try to see if I can use my existing LCD cables with the Abyss.



Yes i think it is my friend..mine is copper venom RC8 (regular is RC4)
Damn..how many people are getting a venom now???? Poor frank..having to work on so many very difficult to make cables..


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> ​Yes i think it is my friend..mine is copper venom RC8 (regular is RC4)
> Damn..how many people are getting a venom now???? Poor frank..having to work on so many very difficult to make cables..



Heheh! I just ordered one from Frank.


----------



## mootang

People should stop ordering so I can get my made already!


----------



## atsq17

mootang said:


> People should stop ordering so I can get my made already!


 
  
 Agreed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have 6 unanswered PMs dating back to July and an order from May. I blame you all for distracting him!


----------



## Viper2005

atsq17 said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's nothing!  I'm still waiting for an order from January!


----------



## angelsblood

hifimanrookie said:


> Thats not fair!!! U have urs faster then mine..ur now officially of my top 10 headfi friendslist..grrrrrrr


 
  
 haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's another good reason to live in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! did u manage to get a tracking, because it's been shipped already hasn't it?
  
 awww nice! I'm happy to be in your list


----------



## CraftyClown

Well he's done it!!
  
 Frank has elevated me to a state of portable audio nirvana with the final balanced silver widow IC I needed for my setup. I couldn't wipe the stupid grin off my face when I saw the little Toxic package sat on my door matt when I got home last night and now I still can't wipe the grin off my face as I listen to it. It doesn't hurt that it looks gorgeous too 
  
 Thank you once again my friend.


----------



## hAbIrAbI

hifimanrookie said:


> Ur funny..posting this on a cable appreciation thread..its like saying to the italian pasta is poison


 

 I apologize for that but like I said that's just me. Maybe my ears just aren't good enough . I mostly bought it for the esthetics.
  
 I'm interested in hearing more about the Silver Venom though. If the price difference isn't too big and it's still flexible enough I might consider upgrading when Max comes back to my last PM . It has to be very usable though since I commute every day and move around a lot with my W4R.


----------



## hifimanrookie

habirabi said:


> I apologize for that but like I said that's just me. Maybe my ears just aren't good enough . I mostly bought it for the esthetics.
> 
> I'm interested in hearing more about the Silver Venom though. If the price difference isn't too big and it's still flexible enough I might consider upgrading when Max comes back to my last PM . It has to be very usable though since I commute every day and move around a lot with my W4R.



No worries..was just joking with u..everyone is allowed to have his opinions...but u said it on a rather active cable thread.so it sounded funny....thats all..

..well..to aswer ur question..his silver venom is his most expensive cable...so i think price difference is a big steep  maybe..if u look for silver..u could start with the Silver Widow?

Just got my new cable in...wow...made some pics with my ipad..so pls bare with me on that  i went straight to listening...and didnt stop..better pics will come later 

Ps..keep ur children away..on one pic u will see a very offensive pic with some dude with huge headphones on his head with a huge smile 




I promised to do a first impressions/comparision between both cables...and i said i would do that deadly honest and in my way..so frank..take notes.. :veryevil:
..sooo here it goes.

First impressions between my custom bw and this custom venom:

Usage:
Weird..but it was very hard to push the xlr connectors into my amp...and i mean HARD..at a certain moment i thought i had the wrong pins on the cable..I even checked if the pins where the same as on my bw..it was..but after a few minutes trying and some careful forcefull pushing i got them in..(my bw went in very easily, tried it just to make sure) .very flush..will be fun when i ever need to disconnect them 
The venom for sure is far more rigid and less flexible cable..it doesnt 'hug' the floor as the bw does..it holds on to its own 'form'... I have to get used to that..i had same thing in past when i had some higher end huge AWG speaker cables...so nothing to worry about..unless u want a 8wire copper venom for ur iem...i wouldnt advice it..better go for the regular RC4. Imho
Another surprising thing...the new venom is MUCH lighter then my bw!!! I am guessin it has to do with the sleeving...my bw uses very heavy graded classy looking and soft feeling high quality nylon..but still very flexible! Silk must be much lighter...as all connectors are same on both sides as far i can see..
But that color..dudes..that red color!!! Check it out urself..even with bad photographing...ashtonishing while connected to my black mirror front of my amp...

Oops have to go for a while...i will continiu when i return....see ya then...in meanwhile i keep my rig playing on high level volume to get as much burn in into my cable...as until now i dont hear lots of difference between my beloved BW! Only bass has more flesh to the bones in the lowest octaves...But hey..my BW sounds unbelievable good...so the venom has to step up if he will better that..but i have faith..as frank made both cables...and he is the best...period! 

Am back..for a short while: lets continiu..

Oh yeah..usage....i just out them on again...musical bliss..much better then when i just got it!.. Oops usage..

Well...the connectors going into the headphone are very long...people with short necks could have problems with that! U can see it on the pics..my neck is not short luckily..but still it almost touches my shoulder..no biggie..but still...on the other hand..its just a minor setback if u consider that these connectors for sure wont let u break ur cable as u have with those cheap plastic standard cheap looking hifiman connectors..and its real carbon what u see on pics..looks so classy!!!

For the rest...nothing to report...job well done frank..cable looks very durable, classy, high end quality (i checked the braiding carefully..NOT ONE is out of line!!) and looks very sexy!

Okay then..now the more important part..the sound...or better said..is,there a sounddifference between those two cables? In one word..yes!

Although its not day and night (new cable is still new) u can hear differences on the extreme sides of the audio spectrum...bass is more fleshy (and me thinkin my BW was as natural sounding as cablewise possible..but bass on venom is a notch better in that)..treble is a but more relaxed...i get a feeling the BW sounds a bit more agressive then the venom..treble wise..the Venom is a bit more balanced..but whats hit me the most (little hit..lolz) was the air between the instruments...cant explain how to say that better in english...breathing? U can actually sometimes 'hear' the silence (passion?)...the BW did a good job in that (better then any other cable i heard on my hifiman phones) but the venom is for sure one notch higher.

For the rest they come very close to each other soundwise...PLS dont forget that the BW i have is probably his best BW (and as far i understand, only one in this way)he ever made until now for a hifiman headphone..so the Venom has to be very good to improve that...

and pls bare in mind that the regular 22awg single ended 4wire BW, although the best sounding cable for its price imho (i had one in the past...wonderful also!), is not the same cable as the one i am using to compare to the new Venom.

Will let the cable burn in longer..but until now...very positive!! 

Will update in a week or so...my experience tells me that cables need around 100hrs burn in time..so with 5hrs usage a day its 4weeks total...


----------



## Toxic Cables

atsq17 said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry, been really busy since i got back, will reply to all PM's tomorrow. Max is also not taking care of all emails exclusively unless it needs my attention.
  
  


viper2005 said:


> That's nothing!  I'm still waiting for an order from January!


 
 I am very sorry for the delay, please PM me your order date and details, i will take care of this myself and make sure it ships no later then next week.
  
  


habirabi said:


> I apologize for that but like I said that's just me. Maybe my ears just aren't good enough . I mostly bought it for the esthetics.


 
 No need to apologize to anyone mate, some hear a difference and some don't, not everyone buys a cable expecting it to sound better, more for the esthetics like yourself. This is why i always make sure my cables all look great.
  
 I look forward to hearing your thoughts on the cable once you get it.


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> Is this the silver venom for iems? Am just waiting for mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Angels is, yours was ready the same time as his, will send over a pic for your later and ship it once the adapter is ready. Just waiting on the connectors that should be here this week as i had run out.


----------



## hAbIrAbI

Can someone tell me more about the difference in flexibility between the Silver Venom and the Poison?
  
 For IEMs that is.


----------



## Viper2005

toxic cables said:


> I am very sorry for the delay, please PM me your order date and details, i will take care of this myself and make sure it ships no later then next week.




Thanks Frank! You've got pm!


----------



## angelsblood

hifimanrookie said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 WOW! Your cable finally arrived ; ) It looks AWESOME, and fits right at home with your other high end gears!!! Yes let the venom burn in longer, i bet there'll be more potential in it waiting to be unlocked


----------



## hifimanrookie

angelsblood said:


> WOW! Your cable finally arrived ; ) It looks AWESOME, and fits right at home with your other high end gears!!! Yes let the venom burn in longer, i bet there'll be more potential in it waiting to be unlocked


thanks buddy..yeah i am expecting it to improve more durin this month..

.and when i looked at the pic more closely i saw i had my Code-X wrongly placed on my head..so i bent it a bit more..and put sliders to its minimal position...so closer to my head...very snug now..and the cups are now exactly In 90dregees angle towards my ears...wow!!!!!! Soundstage changed for the better...never knew that putting the phone correctly on ur head could change the sound (soundstage) so much...this was a learning point for me! Well..ur never to old to learn right?

Am already thinkin about a selfpowered (with its own internal powersupply) usb...to isolate the digital signal even more...i read somewhere a local high end audio store installs that into existing amps of customers...am really curious about it 

@ frank..i hope u liked my little comparision..it was honest..thats only way i can be...so i also mentioned the things that were a bit doubtful for me...but hey..i am probably ur most demanding customer ever..and u can make me happy..and if u can do that..well..then u can satisfy every other customer 

Hope u now dont sent me a real snake in a package to me


----------



## Toxic Cables

habirabi said:


> Can someone tell me more about the difference in flexibility between the Silver Venom and the Poison?
> 
> For IEMs that is.


 
 Angelsblood can tell you when he gets his, but Venom is less flexible and not for portable use as it's solid core wire that can break if bent too often, but for home use it would be fine.
  
 I designed the IEM SV to be extremely flexible and you will not find another solid core wire of this size with such flexibility.
  
 The ear look is a little big but fits nicely, it's required to prevent too much stress on the solder connections, due to the small pins and size of wire.
  
 The Venom IEM cables start at £485, the new 4 wire Venom headphone cables start at £495 with a limited time offer of pure silver Audez'e connectors for FREE, usually extra £150.
  
 We have very limited amount of the Venom wire for headphone cables and it's unlikely i will be getting more stock due to the extremely high cost of getting it made.


----------



## atsq17

toxic cables said:


> Sorry, been really busy since i got back, will reply to all PM's tomorrow. Max is also not taking care of all emails exclusively unless it needs my attention.
> 
> 
> I am very sorry for the delay, please PM me your order date and details, i will take care of this myself and make sure it ships no later then next week.
> ...


 
  
 Alright! Thanks Frank. Cheers.


----------



## hAbIrAbI

Thanks Frank.
  
 I'll stick with the Silver Poison then since I mostly use the IEMs when I'm outside or when I'm moving around the house. For proper home use I have and use my Audeze LCD-2.


----------



## jeremyh

Hi frank. I know your pretty busy and may have missed out my pm. Would love to receive a response from you. Thank you !


----------



## Shini44

i got the Silver Widow, Black Widow and normal Silver cable from frank too, with the Virus later on i guess my Toxic Cable collection for CIEMs will be completed!! 


 what next? :<  frank should come up with a new cable hehhehe.


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> i got the Silver Widow, Black Widow and normal Silver cable from frank too, with the Virus later on i guess my Toxic Cable collection for CIEMs will be completed!!
> 
> 
> 
> what next? :<  frank should come up with a new cable hehhehe.


the new iem silver venom or his copper venom rc4 maybe?  the ultimate iem cables


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank, YGPM


----------



## Shini44

hifimanrookie said:


> the new iem silver venom or his copper venom rc4 maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 don't know but i guess pure silver, like the silver poison but without the 1% gold, glad that he had one, i mean some companies offer that for 800$... beat audio cables cough cough...


----------



## hAbIrAbI

Hi Frank,
  
 I sent Max a PM here since he took my order when you were on your vacation. I just wanted to inquire on the status of my order. Should I rather send you a mail than a PM?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Going through PM's now.


----------



## Styx2

Hi All,
  
 Can Someone please tell me how I can order one of the much talked about Silver Poison or Silver Widow IEM Cables. When I look at the IEM offerings on the web Page I don't see either cable. I PM'd Frank, but I guess he's bogged down in PM's so I haven't heard anything from him.
  
 TIA


----------



## hifimanrookie

styx2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can Someone please tell me how I can order one of the much talked about Silver Poison or Silver Widow IEM Cables. When I look at the IEM offerings on the web Page I don't see either cable. I PM'd Frank, but I guess he's bogged down in PM's so I haven't heard anything from him.
> 
> TIA



As said couple of times: pls dont use their site..its not updated because of the hectic of making cables for customers

Best is to check this:

http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables
And then pm him with ' interested in buying in new cable (fill in which cable) ' in the upper context bar

Have fun choosing..and for later: enjoy ur new cable


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> As said couple of times: pls dont use their site..its not updated because of the hectic of making cables for customers
> 
> Best is to check this:
> 
> ...


 

 Agree with Paulo. Frank's profile contains the latest range of cables and price list. 
  
 And, yes, you will enjoy your cable, whatever your choice may be.


----------



## Styx2

hifimanrookie said:


> As said couple of times: pls dont use their site..its not updated because of the hectic of making cables for customers
> 
> Best is to check this:
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the reply


----------



## evolutionx

Hi Frank, has been more than 4 months since I placed my order for K812pro cable.  Pls look into my order.  Thanks.


----------



## Shini44

hi frank check the PM please ^^


----------



## hifimanrookie

I think this could be franks favorite drink, thats why he is so active all night long 



Ps...tomorrow i will finish my comparision between my BW and my copper VENOM: . thats good news for a certain person here.


----------



## Kiats

:atsmile:


----------



## inter voice

hifimanrookie said:


>


 
 OH. I just wanted to try it out myself. It looks really TOXIC to your health


----------



## primacord

Is there any cable left to make another Venom? Hoping for an 8 footer.*Patiently awaits pm response*


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank, just a heads up, 

I've send you 3 pm's mate, the first related to my original orders....
The second is two new projects.
And the other is a link to something that may be of interest to you!

Speak to you soon, all my best, Paul


----------



## hifimanrookie

Just got my new cable in...wow...made some pics with my ipad..so pls bare with me on that  i went straight to listening...and didnt stop..better pics will come later 

Ps..keep ur children away..on one pic u will see a very offensive pic with some dude with huge headphones on his head with a huge smile 




I promised to do a first impressions/comparision between both cables...and i said i would do that deadly honest and in my way..so frank..take notes.. :veryevil:
..sooo here it goes.

First impressions between my custom bw and this custom venom:

Usage:
Weird..but it was very hard to push the xlr connectors into my amp...and i mean HARD..at a certain moment i thought i had the wrong pins on the cable..I even checked if the pins where the same as on my bw..it was..but after a few minutes trying and some careful forcefull pushing i got them in..(my bw went in very easily, tried it just to make sure) .very flush..will be fun when i ever need to disconnect them 
The venom for sure is far more rigid and less flexible cable..it doesnt 'hug' the floor as the bw does..it holds on to its own 'form'... I have to get used to that..i had same thing in past when i had some higher end huge AWG speaker cables...so nothing to worry about..unless u want a 8wire copper venom for ur iem...i wouldnt advice it..better go for the regular RC4. Imho
Another surprising thing...the new venom is MUCH lighter then my bw!!! I am guessin it has to do with the sleeving...my bw uses very heavy graded classy looking and soft feeling high quality nylon..but still very flexible! Silk must be much lighter...as all connectors are same on both sides as far i can see..
But that color..dudes..that red color!!! Check it out urself..even with bad photographing...ashtonishing while connected to my black mirror front of my amp...

Oops have to go for a while...i will continiu when i return....see ya then...in meanwhile i keep my rig playing on high level volume to get as much burn in into my cable...as until now i dont hear lots of difference between my beloved BW! Only bass has more flesh to the bones in the lowest octaves...But hey..my BW sounds unbelievable good...so the venom has to step up if he will better that..but i have faith..as frank made both cables...and he is the best...period! 

Am back..for a short while: lets continiu..

Oh yeah..usage....i just out them on again...musical bliss..much better then when i just got it!.. Oops usage..

Well...the connectors going into the headphone are very long...people with short necks could have problems with that! U can see it on the pics..my neck is not short luckily..but still it almost touches my shoulder..no biggie..but still...on the other hand..its just a minor setback if u consider that these connectors for sure wont let u break ur cable as u have with those cheap plastic standard cheap looking hifiman connectors..and its real carbon what u see on pics..looks so classy!!!

For the rest...nothing to report...job well done frank..cable looks very durable, classy, high end quality (i checked the braiding carefully..NOT ONE is out of line!!) and looks very sexy!

Okay then..now the more important part..the sound...or better said..is,there a sounddifference between those two cables? In one word..yes!

Although its not day and night (new cable is still new) u can hear differences on the extreme sides of the audio spectrum...bass is more fleshy (and me thinkin my BW was as natural sounding as cablewise possible..but bass on venom is a notch better in that)..treble is a but more relaxed...i get a feeling the BW sounds a bit more agressive then the venom..treble wise..the Venom is a bit more balanced..but whats hit me the most (little hit..lolz) was the air between the instruments...cant explain how to say that better in english...breathing? U can actually sometimes 'hear' the silence (passion?)...the BW did a good job in that (better then any other cable i heard on my hifiman phones) but the venom is for sure one notch higher.

For the rest they come very close to each other soundwise...PLS dont forget that the BW i have is probably his best BW (and as far i understand, only one in this way)he ever made until now for a hifiman headphone..so the Venom has to be very good to improve that...

and pls bare in mind that the regular 22awg single ended 4wire BW, although the best sounding cable for its price imho (i had one in the past...wonderful also!), is not the same cable as the one i am using to compare to the new Venom.

Will let the cable burn in longer..but until now...very positive!! 

Will update in a week or so...my experience tells me that cables need around 100hrs burn in time..so with 5hrs usage a day its 4weeks total... 

*UPDATE AFTER 100hrs burn-in time*

as promised, the continuation of my comparison between my BW and my new Copper Venom:
 
as i said...the feel and looks of the new cable is in a higher league then the already skyhigh luxurious look of my custom BW.
and i already mentioned some charactistics in usage between the two cables in my earlier post...
and after 100hrs burn in time this is what i have to add
 
usage:
 
my Copper Venom (with the red french silk) is very sensitive to microphobics..i really have to keep my head still or else my headphone sounds like as if my (real) wooden code-x is made of cheap plastics...but am sure its all because of the thin silk sleeve...but as i always listen to music in my comfy chair with the back almost all horizental so my head is still..i dont have problems with that...but on this point the nylon sleeving of my BW is far more superior in microphobics.better said: microphobics is non-existent on my BW!
 
but as i said..i dont have problems with that as i dont move my head a lot....but for others (iem) with cables that rub a lot to ur clothes i wouldnt advice this sleeving..i would advice to go on the very luxerious looking and feeling nylon i have on my custom BW.
 
NOW for the more important part...the sound:
 
well..to be short...the venom is a league higher on the lower and higher frequencies compared to the BW..
 
let me explain further:
 
*first of all the soundsignature i was after:*
 
I want natural, powerful, organic and balanced sound. with Smooth and dynamic highs with minimum roll off and controlled punchy lows. True to source, realistic, precise imaging and a holographic sound stage (my planar being the bottleneck in this ofcourse!). By balanced and realistic I mean music to be right-proportioned and show a true picture of the performance (I so hate to hear a small ensemble being portrait like an orchestra, or a small jazz club gig to sound like a huge concert in an open stadium). The BW did this perfectly...UP until now...the Venom does something special...something extra..
 
 
To kill all the doubts about the qualities of my new copper Venom in the butt:
 
 
 
In short: Its Key qualities are: powerful, life, airiness, detail, energy, clarity, organic, presence, soundstage and dynamics. Although the BW did nothing wrong and excelled in all areas i now know it was missing something - the something that all Venoms have i understand and my copper venom has it in spades:..its like an open window into the music ur listening..
 
Now that the Venom has had a break-in time for around 100hrs, so i can go in deeper into the differences between my BW and my new Venom.
 
*sooo here it goes...*
 
In use, the first thing to jump out was the *bass performance* of the Venom compared to the BW, which already was excellent with my BW, it is as if it has unlimited bass to its proposal. Another thing thats hit me in the face like an atomic bomb was the *sweet treble*. While stopping far short of the bright zone, the top end performance of the venom is open and extended.
 
The frequency just below this, *the mid and upper midrange*, was shown to excellent effect listening to what I think is the best recording i ever heard from Freddy Mercury, it was with Montserat Caballe, especially 'the fallen priest' and 'rachmanov's revenge', sang live in Barcelona. When i was listening to this recordings through this rig and the Venom, the nuance in Freddy's voice when listening through the 'PaG' and my Venom was uncomparable to anything I have heard until now headphone/cable wise or otherwise...it sounded so real..so full!.especially when the two voices were changing octaves from low and then higher, while a full orchestra was playing behind them with full force sometimes...unbelievable..i now wish i was there when they actually had that concert back then..ur whole head was filled with music! the BW was a bit more agressive, less balanced..more in your face cable...as i said before...if i didnt know better that BW would still be my reference..even after hearing lots of cables already...
 
and now my biggest surprise...i already was stunned by how my PaG and my BW played this..but the Venom went one step further....
 
The next three octaves down the scale, from *mid-bass to the lower midrange*, were vibrant and lively in character. For example, the woody resonance and the harder hits on the piano, the faster smaller drums, the cellos and bigger violins on the *soundtrack of 'Beowulf*', the deep bass (huge drums) that kick in without a warning hits u like a tornado...so deep and powerfull, but still so in control and lightling fast following the changes in speed perfectly..and while the drums are rumbling the higher pitched violins are shown in (to my ears) the right way without any sweat, just right on the other lower side of the orchestra while the drums are on the other side more in the middle...perfectly placed..no smearing at all...and thats where the venom takes the lead from the BW i have...
 
But i have to be honest here.. I was really surprised at how well my venom portraited the fundamentals of that deep bass...even knowing how good the BW does that already.
 
*Staging (positioning of instruments etc)* with the 'BW' was exceptional, the venom was just a smidge better...u have to listen well to hear differences.
 
 
 
*Dynamically*
The small harmonic and pitch changes of complex acoustic passages like i stated in 'Beowulf' were done nicely and in a very believable way with both cables, only the venom goes deeper and hits harder...and gives that warmth..or some say "air" to the music...the BW is more a straight true cable...doing all the things well...and now i know that cable is almost unbeatable for the price it goes! as i now compared it to a cable much much more expensive!
 
*Comparing in short:*
I can be short with this..
 
In general the *BW* is more in your face cable...sound is closer to u..., while the Venom is more laidback and much more dynamic with music further in front of u with larger soundstage (a bit..not much) . Which would be better for you is a personal decision. Both are very capable cables in design and in performance, either one is in its own price catagory a winner in my book..
 
and now something also very important...!!!!
 
*Value for the Money* -
 
for the BW: even my custom 8 wire version dual mono balanced cable, unbeatable!!! u wont find any other cable for this price with this kind of performance and this quality of built and luxury looks..period...if i had to give it a rate from 1 til 10 i would give it a 12!! if u need a good cable for an affordable price..then its a nobrainer for me...the BW! whether in 4wire 22awg, 8wire or any other 'frankenstein' version the devious mind of toxic cables pumps out for us.
 
The Copper Venom RC8 (my custom 8wire version)
i really dont know..yes its very expensive for a headphone cable(even for me)..but OMG the built quality, the stunning looks, the music experience it gives u in return... for me its a total 10...but for most of u guys on a certain budget maybe a 7minus...or maybe better to get the BW who does everything well also! BUt if u want the very best a copper cable can give u....copper venom, whether in RC4 or my RC8 version...and go for a balanced version if u buy any of those two...the bass and sooundstage improves a lot compared to their single ended (BW) siblings...i had a single ended BW 4wire 22awg..so i know what i am talking about 
 
okay..now u have it...as promised..my comparision....the naked truth..the venom is TOTL..but is not for everyone..u have to treat it very carefully..the BW is a cable u can tie ur girlfriend/boyfriend up with and it still would be in one piece and would sound the same afterwards...hehehe
 
both are topcables....and both a winner in their respective price range..their DIRECT priced competitors will struggle extremely to compete with them at the price they go for! well done frank!!
 
and now i go back to my SACD rip of Innuendo from Queen...yummy!!!!!!!! see ya later my dear toxic friends and soon to be toxicans who read this
 
oh wait...many now maybe ask themselves what headphone the venom or BW would be good for...well....as long u dont use a headphone who is as warm as a hd650 (as example) or the lcd 2.2 they pair to almost any headphone...for those kind of headphones it could maybe be better to get a silver based toxic cable...like the silver widow or the silver venom...both also very capable cables also...although more expensive compared to their supperb performing copper siblings..I PREFER COPPER OVER SILVER PERSONALLY sound character wise for my headphones..gives more flesh to the bones compared to silver, but as always its a very personal decision what kind of cable (or wire inside it) to get for ur beloved headphone...no matter the price range.....any quality headphone improves if u use the right cable for it...imho ofcourse!


Just an edit on this review/comparision...something thats on my mind and heart lately.....

Until now i didnt mention performance-price ratio..but i think its very important for most of us interested in buying a cable for ur beloved headphone.

But i have to state something thats almost a unique selling point for toxic cables.

.if u check the prices of their products and how they perform and then compare it to some of their competitors i almost faint of the huge difference in price in favor of toxic cables..its sometimes not even funny how huge the difference is for comparable (builtwise) cables between toxic cables and some competitors..this only shows that frank (owner of toxic cables) has his customers on first place instead of making the biggest profit out of his cables...

Good example is toxic latest creation that i am lucky enough to have on loan (with two others) to also compare it to my copper venom, (only because i really dont like silver cable and they wanna prove a point..lolz) the price is under 400gbp for the new silver widow 22awg, a stranded litz silver cable with some gold infused into it and then i see a certain competitor introducing same kind of cable but thinner then this and without gold (and so easier to make) for double the price....how..why..WT..oops

this only strenghtes my loyalty to toxic cables for headphone cables as i do for certain other brands for other quality audio products i own...all have the customer on first place above making money and thats why they do so well, even that they price their products reasonable....

they play it honest and fair...and for me they (toxic cables and Blue Circle Audio) are examples how a company has to act towards customers....they price right, they listen to customers, they go at huge lenghts to make all whats possible if the client requires that..but above all....CUSTOMER SATISFACTION above all is on top of their list!!! .well done guys..my ears salute u!!!!! 

And this all again shows that a good cable doesnt need to cost a fortune guys and girls..peace to ya all 

And just to be clear..i do have to return this loaner..its a single ended cable anyway..so i cant use it for extensive listening periods...my amp best sound comes from its dual xlr output...thats what my mighty copper venom has single ended output is just for testing purposes..now thats smart thinking of gilbert from blue circle audio right? He knew people would try out my amp with their own headphones as some maybe wouldnt believe the amp was as good as it sounded through my code-x.....hehehehe and he did that for free..no extra charge for that extra single output.... Once again an example of putting ur customer first...

BC and toxic caught me and wont let me go for a long time...oh..almost forgot Luis Flores who made my unique black 
code-x...a phone u have to hear to believe it on my PaG..


----------



## Kiats

Very nice comparisons, Paulo!


----------



## jrprana

Your impression of the Copper Venom mirrors my experience.


----------



## agooh

what's the best cable for lcd 3 fazor ?


----------



## tjz1984

Hey guys, was wondering if anyone have the toxic cable pair with the Noble Audio K10? How does it sound as compared to the stock Magnus cable, I am getting my K10 soon and would love to have it pair with the best possible setup.


----------



## sensui123

agooh said:


> what's the best cable for lcd 3 fazor ?


 
  
 IMO the Silver Widow, that is an excellent cable for the LCD series.
  
 @ Hifimanrookie:  Great review, can't really disagree with much....I don't experience the microphonics you're talking about though with my copper venom with the HD800 but that could very well be the sleeving Frank used for me....I have that rubbing up on my shirt while I'm on my recliner.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sensui123 said:


> IMO the Silver Widow, that is an excellent cable for the LCD series.
> 
> @ Hifimanrookie:  Great review, can't really disagree with much....I don't experience the microphonics you're talking about though with my copper venom with the HD800 but that could very well be the sleeving Frank used for me....I have that rubbing up on my shirt while I'm on my recliner.



Thanks my friend..but..
Thats weird..i domt have any rubbing microphobics on my venom..only that weird plasticky sound through my headphone...ticking on cable doesnt do anything...i think its maybe to do with the way my full woody code-x is modified. Maybe its hollow inside, as the venom SHOWS ALL in the signal, so it maybe amplifies whats inside my headphone? Who knows....but what those two components do is giving me musical bliss...as if they were made for each other  so that eeny weeny interference i gladly take for granted...


----------



## hifimanrookie

tjz1984 said:


> Hey guys, was wondering if anyone have the toxic cable pair with the Noble Audio K10? How does it sound as compared to the stock Magnus cable, I am getting my K10 soon and would love to have it pair with the best possible setup.


 

 hey...maybe Kiats can help you? he is the one with more iems then i ever could imagine anyone would own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 hey Kiats..can u maybe help this fellow future toxican?


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> hey...maybe Kiats can help you? he is the one with more iems then i ever could imagine anyone would own
> 
> hey Kiats..can u maybe help this fellow future toxican?




I heard my name...? Heheh! I actually don't have the K10. It is a very smooth sounding IEM. I wouldn't upset that smoothness. So, the BW would keep the balanced organic sound while improving the details.


----------



## primacord

Just completed my payment for two 8 ft silver poisons! (1 hifiman, 1 Auduze)! Can not wait to receive them!

Must be patient...


----------



## Paul Graham

Frank you have a pm. 
 Payment now complete.


----------



## Shini44

i have Silver Widow right now, love it, but with my new setup the bass became more punchy than i like
  
 so i am getting my BW and pure silver cables today, they got burned in for 100 hours too
  
 i am using UM mnentor CIEM,  wanted to know few things
  
  
 does the BW have punchier bass than SW? or is it a warm bass with less punch than SW? (really hope so.. lol )

 the silver got cleaner sound than the BW right? 
  
 which one is cleaner the SP or the normal Silver occ litz ? (both from frank ofc)

 how less punchier the bass from the SP to SW?
  
 thanks in advance ^^


----------



## dnnaudio

Hi guys, amazing thread, first post. I am looking for an upgrade cable for my Shure 846, driven by CLAS DB / Chord Hugo. In this setup the sonics is great, *but* it is a tiny bit overly smooth, and the treble lacks energy and bite. I need a cable that would open up the HF, but retain the organic mids and impactful bass of the stock cable. The stock 846 cable AFAIK is SPC.
  
 Max has been helping me via email, and he feels the choices for me are either the SW or Virus. With the SW I am worried this may bring the 846 too much on the bright side of neutral w/c I do not like. I tried the supplied white filters on the 846 w/c gives a 2.5 DB boost in HF, and I found it fatiguing. I also worry the SW might decrease bass impact. With the Virus, I am worried that since the stock cable is already SPC, the Virus may not give enough boost in the HF to resolve the overly smooth sound. I have searched this thread for comments on 846/Toxic combination and amazingly no one so far seem to have done this, or at least posted. So which one do you think is the better match - SW or Virus??
  
 Cheers,
 Noel


----------



## atsq17

dnnaudio said:


> Hi guys, amazing thread, first post. I am looking for an upgrade cable for my Shure 846, driven by CLAS DB / Chord Hugo. In this setup the sonics is great, *but* it is a tiny bit overly smooth, and the treble lacks energy and bite. I need a cable that would open up the HF, but retain the organic mids and impactful bass of the stock cable. The stock 846 cable AFAIK is SPC.
> 
> Max has been helping me via email, and he feels the choices for me are either the SW or Virus. With the SW I am worried this may bring the 846 too much on the bright side of neutral w/c I do not like. I tried the supplied white filters on the 846 w/c gives a 2.5 DB boost in HF, and I found it fatiguing. I also worry the SW might decrease bass impact. With the Virus, I am worried that since the stock cable is already SPC, the Virus may not give enough boost in the HF to resolve the overly smooth sound. I have searched this thread for comments on 846/Toxic combination and amazingly no one so far seem to have done this, or at least posted. So which one do you think is the better match - SW or Virus??
> 
> ...


 
  
 Virus is nothing like SPC. That's Viper. 
  
 I've never tried the Viper but I've stayed away from SPC because I also find that I am easily affected by sharp treble or too much treble. 
  
 I do however own one Virus cable for one of my IEMs and I can tell you that the increased clarity compared to a BW is VERY noticeable. As for the SW, I owned one and sold it because I found that it changed the sound signature completely into something I didn't like. There was more clarity but I wanted more weight and presence in the bass (even though there WAS bass... it just didn't sound the way I liked). The improved treble also made some sounds too tinny and light; with insufficient weight. It could have been my source/interconnect/music but I wasn't getting that with BW or Virus. At the end of the day I found the Virus to be the perfect balance. 
  
 That's my twocents.


----------



## Kiats

My friends, the Silver Venom has landed!


----------



## dnnaudio

Thanks, I was actually leaning towards the SW but on the basis of your comment below (SW changing sound signature) I am now favoring the Virus.
  
 Quote:


atsq17 said:


> Virus is nothing like SPC. That's Viper.
> 
> I've never tried the Viper but I've stayed away from SPC because I also find that I am easily affected by sharp treble or too much treble.
> 
> ...


----------



## axl1

kiats said:


> My friends, the Silver Venom has landed!




Kiats, that is for which IEM?


----------



## Kiats

axl1 said:


> Kiats, that is for which IEM?




That's for Fitear IEMs. The Venom brings with it a deep and rich tone and deep textured soundstage. Guan22 described the sound as "majestic". I am pleased about the deep tone and soundstage. I expect it will be a wider soundstage as it burns in.


----------



## juggakey

kiats said:


> My friends, the Silver Venom has landed!




Wow Kiats. Looks good


----------



## Kiats

juggakey said:


> Wow Kiats. Looks good




Thanks! Now I'm tempted to put the Silver Venom for cans on my wish list for next year.


----------



## juggakey

kiats said:


> Thanks! Now I'm tempted to put the Silver Venom for cans on my wish list for next year.


 
 You have so many cans I wonder which cans will be the fortunate one. hehe


----------



## Kiats

juggakey said:


> You have so many cans I wonder which cans will be the fortunate one. hehe


 

 Without doubt, it would be the Abyss. 
  
 I have a copper venom on order with Frank to come with Abyss connectors. It is an absolutely wonderful can and deserve to be pushed as far it can be.


----------



## Joe-Siow

kiats said:


> That's for Fitear IEMs. The Venom brings with it a deep and rich tone and deep textured soundstage. Guan22 described the sound as "majestic". I am pleased about the deep tone and soundstage. I expect it will be a wider soundstage as it burns in.




Many thanks to Kiat for allowing me the pleasure of spending 2 hours of my night with the Silver Venom.
Wun say much due to MoT status, but this cable really opened my ears.

Once again, thanks!


----------



## ATSCODE

kiats said:


> That's for Fitear IEMs. The Venom brings with it a deep and rich tone and deep textured soundstage. Guan22 described the sound as "majestic". I am pleased about the deep tone and soundstage. I expect it will be a wider soundstage as it burns in.


 
  
 That's wonderful to hear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 How does it match up with the Uber Cable, btw?


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> My friends, the Silver Venom has landed!



Nice kiats!! And now the other black beauty have to arrive huh? And then ur a happy lucky basterd.


----------



## atsq17

dnnaudio said:


> Thanks, I was actually leaning towards the SW but on the basis of your comment below (SW changing sound signature) I am now favoring the Virus.


 
  
 Hey Noel,
  
 This is a counter-point to my opinion from one of my friends who own a SE846 as well. I think it really depends on what you are after. After my experience I am convinced that the Silver Widow isn't right for me and if I ever think that I might need it, I just need a different iem. I have found the Virus to be perfect for two completely different IEMs that I own so I am pretty much a Virus fanboy. 
  
 My friend's opinion though is different. This is what he said when I asked him on your behalf. Bear in mind though that he does NOT own a hybrid cable like the Virus. Only a pure copper and pure silver. 
  
 --------------------------------------------
  
*Initial Response*
 The pure silver is cleaner and smoother than the stock cable so it's less fatiguing despite having slightly more treble and detail. It makes a perfect pairing with the 'neutral' blue filters on the 8s. I'm personally going for copper with the white filters because I love their clarity, but want to pull back the edge a little. Copper with the blue filters might get too smooth though.
  
*Later that day...*
 I just tried the blue filters with the silver cable again and it's perfect. That's what your friend should go for I reckon. A hybrid might bring a touch more body, but I don't think it needs it.


----------



## Kiats

atscode said:


> That's wonderful to hear.
> 
> How does it match up with the Uber Cable, btw?




Hmm... Initial impressions are that the Venom has more weight while the Uber is more dynamic and has more sparkly treble. The other thing to note is that the Venom is heavier and thicker. In that sense, it may be more challenging to use in the go. But both different creatures and both are absolutely at the pinnacle of IEM cables.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Nice kiats!! And now the other black beauty have to arrive huh? And then ur a happy lucky basterd.




Heheh! And all thanks to you, my friend!


----------



## Kiats

joe-siow said:


> Many thanks to Kiat for allowing me the pleasure of spending 2 hours of my night with the Silver Venom.
> Wun say much due to MoT status, but this cable really opened my ears.
> 
> Once again, thanks!




Any time, Joe!


----------



## dnnaudio

It sounds like it can go either way between SW and Virus. I wonder if your friend below was trying his 846 with silver and copper Toxic cables, or some other brand.
  
 Quote:


atsq17 said:


> --------------------------------------------
> 
> *Initial Response*
> The pure silver is cleaner and smoother than the stock cable so it's less fatiguing despite having slightly more treble and detail. It makes a perfect pairing with the 'neutral' blue filters on the 8s. I'm personally going for copper with the white filters because I love their clarity, but want to pull back the edge a little. Copper with the blue filters might get too smooth though.
> ...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Why not go for the cable which improves almost all headphones or iems, except for the most warm sounding cans/iems...the Black Widow 22awg...????? Thats by far ur safest bet for almost any headphone or iem.


----------



## atsq17

Ted's silver cable and I think double helix copper. 
  
 One thing he does have in common with me is that we both dislike SPC.


----------



## dnnaudio

If the stock 846 cable was pure copper it would have been an easy pick for me to go with the Virus, as the only issue I wish to resolve with the Hugo-846 pairing is the overly smooth HF, and knowing copper is generally mellow, the hybrid Virus should do the trick of livening things up while maintaining overall sound signature. The problem is the stock 846 cable is SPC. The copper BW I think would go in the wrong sonic direction.


----------



## hifimanrookie

dnnaudio said:


> If the stock 846 cable was pure copper it would have been an easy pick for me to go with the Virus, as the only issue I wish to resolve with the Hugo-846 pairing is the overly smooth HF, and knowing copper is generally mellow, the hybrid Virus should do the trick of livening things up while maintaining overall sound signature. The problem is the stock 846 cable is SPC. The copper BW I think would go in the wrong sonic direction.



My friend..i swear on the BW if u dont have the budget to get the venom...ask Kiats..or any other who has more cables of toxic....almost all agree with me...the most general fitting cable is the BW..i swear on that cable..and used it on my higher end rig...its franks best performance per buck cable frank has....i had other brands..but before i had my new venom the BW i had beat all cables handsdown..even more expensive ones...and whats so good on the BW..ITS NOT MELLOW WARM SOUNDING AS ALL OTHER PURE COPPER CABLES... Its treble is sweet and extended..but its the organic midrange and bass that hits u in the face..or should i say ur ears? And best of all...its one of his more affordable cables also...a winner in my book! I truly enjoyed it in the 2 years i had them..first a 4wire and then my 8wire custom...with all the headphones i had in that time...he300/400/500 and now my rare code-x...with all they gave it flesh and body..but didnt forget to give a sweet treble as well....excellent for very long listening sessions, no listening fatique at all..something that can occur with some silver based cables, who tend to accentuate the details and treble..and so overflowing u ears and head with to much info at once...but ofcourse its all personal...


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> My friend..i swear on the BW if u dont have the budget to get the venom...ask Kiats..or any other who has more cables of toxic....almost all agree with me...the most general fitting cable is the BW..i swear on that cable..and used it on my higher end rig...its franks best performance per buck cable frank has....i had other brands..but before i had my new venom the BW i had beat all cables handsdown..even more expensive ones...and whats so good on the BW..ITS NOT MELLOW WARM SOUNDING AS ALL OTHER PURE COPPER CABLES... Its treble is sweet and extended..but its the organic midrange and bass that hits u in the face..or should i say ur ears? And best of all...its one of his more affordable cables also...a winner in my book! I truly enjoyed it in the 2 years i had them..first a 4wire and then my 8wire custom...with all the headphones i had in that time...he300/400/500 and now my rare code-x...with all they gave it flesh and body..but didnt forget to give a sweet treble as well....excellent for very long listening sessions, no listening fatique at all..something that can occur with some silver based cables, who tend to accentuate the details and treble..and so overflowing u ears and head with to much info at once...but ofcourse its all personal...




Agree with Paulo here. The BW is always worth a try. It is a very unusual copper cable with none of the failings of normal copper cable.


----------



## longbowbbs

The first listen in the wild of the new LH Labs Geek Pulse...and it is brought to life with Toxic Cables Silver Widows!


----------



## atsq17

dnnaudio said:


> If the stock 846 cable was pure copper it would have been an easy pick for me to go with the Virus, as the only issue I wish to resolve with the Hugo-846 pairing is the overly smooth HF, and knowing copper is generally mellow, the hybrid Virus should do the trick of livening things up while maintaining overall sound signature. The problem is the stock 846 cable is SPC. The copper BW I think would go in the wrong sonic direction.


 
  
  
 I own both the BW and the Virus and I did own the SW. BW is great in a lot of setups including those that can be a bit spikey or trebley. 
  
 However, I can say that the extra clarity brought about by the Virus is VERY tangible. Especially for smooth or bass heavy setups which could use more treble.


----------



## hAbIrAbI

Did anybody have any luck contacting Frank or Max?
  
 I'm guessing they are overloaded with work now that Frank has returned from his vacation but it would be nice to just get a short update on the order.


----------



## Toxic Cables

habirabi said:


> Did anybody have any luck contacting Frank or Max?
> 
> I'm guessing they are overloaded with work now that Frank has returned from his vacation but it would be nice to just get a short update on the order.


 

 Sorry, been really busy.
  
 Max sent out your cable last Friday, so should be with you soon.
  
 Will go through PM's later today.
  
 We intend on getting most, if not all of the current orders out by the end of November, other then some recently placed venom Orders.
  
 If you need a cable in time for xMas, now's the time to get in touch.


----------



## atsq17

longbowbbs said:


> The first listen in the wild of the new LH Labs Geek Pulse...and it is brought to life with Toxic Cables Silver Widows!


 
  
  
 Million Dollar question: HOW IS IT YOU HAVE A GEEK PULSE??!!  
  
 Second question: How does it sound compared to your other stuff?!!


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Sorry, been really busy.
> 
> Max sent out your cable last Friday, so should be with you soon.
> 
> ...




Ah.. Excellent! That means I get to show off my new copper venom by Xmas.  After which, Frank, you and I will discuss the next frontier that I should push in terms of cables.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Ah.. Excellent! That means I get to show off my new copper venom by Xmas.  After which, Frank, you and I will discuss the next frontier that I should push in terms of cables.



A 8 or 16wire copper/silver 'frankenstein' Venom?  Best of two worlds for a venom? Best to put a second mortgage on ur house then....hehehehehe


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> A 8 or 16wire copper/silver 'frankenstein' Venom?  Best of two worlds for a venom? Best to put a second mortgage on ur house then....hehehehehe



Heheh! Now that's an idea. Thank goodness Frank's cables are so well priced. If not, the second mortgage would have been a distinct possibility.


----------



## longbowbbs

atsq17 said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > The first listen in the wild of the new LH Labs Geek Pulse...and it is brought to life with Toxic Cables Silver Widows!
> ...


 
 I have one because I am writing the release review for Headphone.guru...So I have the first one shipped. Ser # 002...
  
 It sounds great. I am just starting to do some comparison listening.
  
 Look for the review in a couple of weeks on www.headphone.guru


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Heheh! Now that's an idea. Thank goodness Frank's cables are so well priced. If not, the second mortgage would have been a distinct possibility.


----------



## jaspercyril

does anyone own a silver poison for IEM?


----------



## primacord

Just got word my Silver P's are on their way overseas! Must.. be... patient..!


----------



## Shini44

what is the Silver Venom made from? how is it diffirent than Frank's pure silver cable? i got pure silver OCC Litz from Frank, and Silver Widow too, 
  
 i would like to know more about this SV, how does it sound? i hope less bass than SW.


----------



## som4ew

HI Frank;
 PM sent


----------



## hAbIrAbI

Thanks a lot for responding. As I said I was expecting you to be incredibly busy. Honestly it would have been fine if you would have said that it will be another few weeks as long as I knew what the time frame is. 

Now all I need to do is keep the excitement down....


----------



## smaragd

jaspercyril said:


> does anyone own a silver poison for IEM?


 
 I do... for my Westone UM-Pro 50....
 It's the DIY kit version of the cable and I'm currently making it, should be done this weekend.
 Will post some pics here when ready...


----------



## nicolo

longbowbbs said:


> I have one because I am writing the release review for Headphone.guru...So I have the first one shipped. Ser # 002...
> 
> It sounds great. I am just starting to do some comparison listening.
> 
> Look for the review in a couple of weeks on www.headphone.guru


 
  
 Looking at the photos is already causing my ears to bleed. Ouch!! You must be a treble-head for using the the HD800 with a silver cable.


----------



## longbowbbs

nicolo said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I have one because I am writing the release review for Headphone.guru...So I have the first one shipped. Ser # 002...
> ...


 
 SW's are not a typical Silver cable.....


----------



## Kiats

longbowbbs said:


> SW's are not a typical Silver cable.....




Agree. The SW is very smooth despite being drtailed and having extended trebles.


----------



## jaspercyril

Hi Frank, i know you're busy.I hope you are able to reply my pm i sent about 2-3 weeks ago. An update on the status would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## Toxic Cables

jaspercyril said:


> Hi Frank, i know you're busy.I hope you are able to reply my pm i sent about 2-3 weeks ago. An update on the status would be nice. Thanks!


 

 Please re send the PM, I don't see it.


----------



## jaspercyril

toxic cables said:


> Please re send the PM, I don't see it.


 
 Hey Frank I've just resent the PM. Thanks for seeing to this!


----------



## smaragd

As promised.... My first attempt at the Silver Poison DIY kit... hope it will get approval from Frank...


----------



## fiascogarcia

smaragd said:


> As promised.... My first attempt at the Silver Poison DIY kit... hope it will get approval from Frank...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looks great!  Nice job!


----------



## chubbyroaster

Hi everyone, I am kind of confused the version of Venom. I know there are Silver and Copper Venom, but are there any difference between the headphone version and IEMS version? Are they both 18awg or heavier or lighter? RC4 or RC8 versions, any difference? Please anyone can clear that for me? Thanks.


----------



## Toxic Cables

chubbyroaster said:


> Hi everyone, I am kind of confused the version of Venom. I know there are Silver and Copper Venom, but are there any difference between the headphone version and IEMS version? Are they both 18awg or heavier or lighter? RC4 or RC8 versions, any difference? Please anyone can clear that for me? Thanks.


 

 IEM Venom use the same wire as the headphone cables, for the silver Venom we had this specially made with ultra thin insulation for minimal bulk and flexibility.
  
 We have always advised our customers that these cables are not for portable use due to the size and fragile nature of the cables, but used properly, you will encounter 0 issues.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> IEM Venom use the same wire as the headphone cables, for the silver Venom we had this specially made with ultra thin insulation for minimal bulk and flexibility.
> 
> We have always advised our customers that these cables are not for portable use due to the size and fragile nature of the cables, but used properly, you will encounter 0 issues.



Silver venom is 18awg and 8wire
Copper venom rc4 is 4wire and rc8 is 8wire...'regular' copper venom is rc4... Until now i am only one having a copper venom RC8 for my fullsize code-x as far i understand.
Both are retangular solid wire.


----------



## Viper2005

Frank I have sent you two pms regarding my cable being incorrectly terminated..


----------



## chubbyroaster

Thanks for the tips Frank! So do you have RC4 version for Silver Venom? I am thinking what's the difference between RC4 and RC8, will the thinner Venom make the sound impression brighter or more impact, or fast punchy bass? I don't know. Anyone had Silver Venom with HD700 or HD800? Any suggestion?


----------



## Kiats

See what the nice postman brought today? Thanks Paulo! It will have a loving home here at the Equator.


----------



## xuan87

Hi Frank, can I check if you're offering ciem cables with molded microphones? I read in another thread that you're planning to offer them soon but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## hAbIrAbI

I hope Royal Mail didn't lose my package. That would be the second time in a month. Just worried because they say on their website it should take them 3-5 days and it's been 8 now. Might be nothing but if it's not here by Friday it might warrant checking back with with RM .


----------



## mootang

Have all the pre-June 2014 orders been mailed out yet? Cause I want mine so bad already!


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> See what the nice postman brought today? Thanks Paulo! It will have a loving home here at the Equator.



Hope u will enjoy it as much as i did


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Hope u will enjoy it as much as i did


 

 Definitely I will, my friend! Kept me up last night and had me up super early this morning. It's absolutely gorgeous sounding!


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Definitely I will, my friend! Kept me up last night and had me up super early this morning. It's absolutely gorgeous sounding! :atsmile:



I told u..i asked him to make somthing special and he truly succeeded....i dont know what frank put in that cable..maybe cable voodoo..but it sounds like no other copper cable i ever heard..ITS VERY ADDICTIVE AND NOT FATIQUING AT ALL.....some of its sounds character looks like its silver based (but more powerful) ..but it isnt....its 100% copper..must probably have to do with dual mono in combination with 8wires configuration.and those very special hollow 3pin xlr connectors...this new venom has same soundsignature..but more of everything . NO U WONT GET THIS ONE ALSO..HEHEHE 
Am glad u like it...but somehow i didnt expect it otherwise as i know u love music...not sounds..music..and thats what that cable is all about..music coming alive...


----------



## Viper2005

Frank, you've got pm.


----------



## Toxic Cables

habirabi said:


> I hope Royal Mail didn't lose my package. That would be the second time in a month. Just worried because they say on their website it should take them 3-5 days and it's been 8 now. Might be nothing but if it's not here by Friday it might warrant checking back with with RM .


 
 Delivery was attempted on 28th, please check with post office wgo should have it there for you. I have just sent you the tracking, hope it arrives safely.


----------



## hAbIrAbI

I think I've figured the problem out with the help of the tracking number. I sent you two Private Messages regarding that.
  
 For customers from Germany I just want to mention that the Royal Mail apparently uses both Deutsche Post/DHL as well GLS (which they own) to deliver packets in Germany. So if you order something from Frank make sure to give a proper address and not that of a Packstation.


----------



## Kiats

Frank, I've sent you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## hAbIrAbI

Frank I talked to the guys from GLS and they delivered the cable today. It looks superb and very sturdy. I'm very happy with my purchase and will enjoy my time with my revived Westone W4R.


----------



## Shini44

habirabi said:


> Frank I talked to the guys from GLS and they delivered the cable today. It looks superb and very sturdy. I'm very happy with my purchase and will enjoy my time with my revived Westone W4R.


 
 if your cable wasn't burned in yet, i suggest you comment on it after +100 hours of usage, then it will show its true sound, i always ask Frank to burn in my cables for 100 hours, then i wait till my brain get used to them, and them enjoy as much as i can.


----------



## hAbIrAbI

I feel like I'm the wrong person for this.


----------



## LivingVoice

Hello Frank, I'm contemplating an order of one of your cables for my new Audeze 3f , I notice you carry Crystal Cable Piccolino , I would want your best Furutech 4 pin XLR and mini XLR installed, when you have a moment please PM at your conveniance.


----------



## soundify

Hi, It's my first post here. I was wondering if toxic cables has a lightning to micro usb cable that works when an iPhone 6 is connected to a chord Hugo?


----------



## hifimanrookie

soundify said:


> Hi, It's my first post here. I was wondering if toxic cables has a lightning to micro usb cable that works when an iPhone 6 is connected to a chord Hugo?



Frank can make u everything u wish for cablewise..shoot him a pm with ur question..am sure he can help u


----------



## soundify

hifimanrookie said:


> Frank can make u everything u wish for cablewise..shoot him a pm with ur question..am sure he can help u




Thanks. Let me do that.


----------



## drez

Got my french silk BW on Friday. Materials and workmanship are excellent. Sound quality excellent also, fantastic dynamics, imaging and soundstaging. Frequecy extension is excellent. Less smear results in a blacker background and better instrument separation. Wish I had a good camera to photograph this cable, but suffice to say aesthetics wise it's exactly what I want, and I am impossible to please.


----------



## hifimanrookie

drez said:


> Got my french silk BW on Friday. Materials and workmanship are excellent. Sound quality excellent also, fantastic dynamics, imaging and soundstaging. Frequecy extension is excellent. Less smear results in a blacker background and better instrument separation. Wish I had a good camera to photograph this cable, but suffice to say aesthetics wise it's exactly what I want, and I am impossible to please.


congrats! Welcome to the most demanding family 
 What color sleeve u got? Do u experience some kind of microphobics?


----------



## drez

hifimanrookie said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I think the silk is the dielectric itself, and is black in colour.  I try to manipulate the wires and I don't hear any difference so I can't detect any microphonics.


----------



## Lohb

Anyone using Toxic Cables Black Widow with their LCD-2's ? Good pairing ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 EDIT : I'm only looking at various copper Litz just now DHC being one of them. Not looking for SPC or silver.


----------



## Kiats

lohb said:


> Anyone using Toxic Cables Black Widow with their LCD-2's ? Good pairing ?
> EDIT : I'm only looking at various copper Litz just now DHC being one of them. Not looking for SPC or silver.




I do. Excellent pairing. It clarifies the mids while maintaining the organic signature of the lcd 2. And of cos, the BW has that nice sparkle to the sound as well.


----------



## Lohb

kiats said:


> I do. Excellent pairing. It clarifies the mids while maintaining the organic signature of the lcd 2. And of cos, the BW has that nice sparkle to the sound as well.


 

 NICE.


----------



## Lohb

Just had a look at the images to right. This guy's stuff is art...especially the gold silver stuff !
 Deadly snakes digging the hardware as well.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lohb said:


> Just had a look at the images to right. This guy's stuff is art...especially the gold silver stuff !
> Deadly snakes digging the hardware as well.



Did i hear the word art??? Hehehehe
Looksie to my ruby red Venomenous cable frank baked me, the definition of cable art..or as one said..cable porn :veryevil:


----------



## Tony1110

hifimanrookie said:


> Did i hear the word art??? Hehehehe
> Looksie to my ruby red Venomenous cable frank baked me, the definition of cable art..or as one said..cable porn :veryevil:




I want that for my Alpha Prime.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Hey frank..look what snake pic i found!!! Maybe food for inspiration for a next cable??? A matt black with ruby red sleeving combination...ANYONE? 


Am now listening to queen - we will rock you, in sacd.....omg..those guys were magicians..they dont make those kind anymore


----------



## Styx2

Hey Frank, You've got a PM


----------



## Keane182

Dear Frank,
  
 You got mail.


----------



## mootang

Big package came in today. So beautiful...Thank you Frank from completing my audio journey, this was worth the wait.
  
 Anyone else that are waiting for orders, Frank is a terrific guy. I've made so many modifications to my order and he nailed them all in the end.
  
 Here is what I have, from top to bottom:
 Copper Venom for HD800
 Black Widow for K812
 Black Widow for Noble K10
 Silver Widow 3.5mm to 3.5mm jack
 2 Black Widow RCA cables
  
 http://imgur.com/3owXkE0


----------



## stvc

Got this from Frank last week. Beautiful and awesome sounding gold plated silver poison for fitear. Well pairing for MH334.


----------



## Justin_Time

Eliciting recommendation of Toxic Cable for Shure SE846 :

I have narrowed my choices to:

Silver Widow: 25.5AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo) Available in clear only. Fitear.

Silver Poison: 26AWG (OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold/Cryo) Available in clear only. Fitear. 

Virus: 26AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Silver + OCC Stranded Litz Copper strands within each wire) Clear only. Fitear

I am very familiar with these cables but have not tried them on the Shure SE846.

I would be appreciative of any actual experience you can share.


----------



## awry

justin_time said:


> Eliciting recommendation of Toxic Cable for Shure SE846 :
> 
> I have narrowed my choices to:
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry, what's with the "fitear" part?


----------



## fiascogarcia

justin_time said:


> Eliciting recommendation of Toxic Cable for Shure SE846 :
> 
> I have narrowed my choices to:
> 
> ...


 
  
  


awry said:


> Sorry, what's with the "fitear" part?


 

 I think those cables are priced with Fitear connectors?


----------



## Justin_Time

awry said:


> Sorry, what's with the "fitear" part?



 

It's the part that fits the ear: fit-ear. It has nothing to do with the choice of the cable.


----------



## 1adam12

Justin_Time said:
			
		

> It's the part that fits the ear: fit-ear. It has nothing to do with the choice of the cable.


 
  
 Just FYI, Fitear is a brand of IEM that uses proprietary connectors that will not work with your Shures. This is what Frank means by Fitear connections.


----------



## Justin_Time

Thanks!


----------



## gidion27

Hi Frank,

Anythoughts on cables for the sony Z7. 

All my ceim and sennheisers have a toxic cable so am just wondering )))


----------



## awry

fiascogarcia said:


> I think those cables are priced with Fitear connectors?


 
 Uh huh. But he's using Shures. 
  


justin_time said:


> awry said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, what's with the "fitear" part?
> ...


 
 I dunno if you are trying to be funny or you're confused... 
  


thegimp said:


> Just FYI, Fitear is a brand of IEM that uses proprietary connectors that will not work with your Shures. This is what Frank means by Fitear connections.


 
 ...til I saw this reply. 
  
  
 Anyway Justin, price wise, cables with "fit-in-your-ear" pins are slightly more expensive than with Shure (mmcx) pins. Whatever price you saw, you can probably knock off a little. Check the actual pricing. Should be same as Westone if you don't see Shure or mmcx.


----------



## Justin_Time

awry said:


> Uh huh. But he's using Shures.
> 
> I dunno if you are trying to be funny or you're confused...
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry but we are a bit off topic.  
  
 My failed attempt at a joke not withstanding, the Fitear part was just an option that comes with each and every choice of wire that I inadvertently left in the list.  I am aware of the small price difference as well, but it is not really relevant to the right choice of cable--that why I erased all the prices  from the list.  
  
 I just need some recommendations from folks that have experience with the SE846 and any one of these three Toxic Cables.  
  
 Thank you in advance for any advice you can give on which of Frank's cable works best with the SE846.


----------



## MattTCG

What cable would you guys suggest for he560?


----------



## Kiats

matttcg said:


> What cable would you guys suggest for he560?




Hmm... What is it that you want to achieve with the cable? Frankly, for my HE6, HE-5LE & HE-500, I find that the BW gives the right balance between details and an organic sig.


----------



## Tony1110

matttcg said:


> What cable would you guys suggest for he560?




Silver Poison


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for all the comments and pics guys, much appreciated.
  
 Will be going through PM's tonight.
  
 We should have 95% of all orders shipped by the end of the month, shipped 81 on Friday. Venom orders will take slightly longer.


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  *Ready to ship stock list,*
  
*These cables just need terminating at the plug end and will ship 1 week after order placed, so no long wait. Some are already terminated and can ship right away, these are also listed below.*
  
*Silver Widow*
  
*Audez'e 8ft x 6*
  
*Audez'e 6ft x 1*
  
*HE 6ft x 2  *
  
*HD800 8ft x 2*
  
*HD800 6ft x 1*
  
*HD6XX 6ft x 1*
  
  
  
*Black Widow*
  
*Audeze 8ft x 1  Translucent Black x 2*
  
*Audez'e 6ft Translucent Black x 2*
  
*HE 8ft x 2  Translucent Black x 2*
  
*HE 6ft x 2*
  
*HD800 8ft x 2  Translucent Black x 3*
  
*HD800 6ft Translucent Black x 1*
  
  
  
*Silver Poison*
  
*Audez'e 6ft x 2*
  
*HE 6ft x 1*
  
*HE 8ft x 1*
  
*HD800 8ft x 3*
  
*HD6XX 6ft x 3*
  
*HD6XX 8ft x 2*
  
  
*Ready to ship terminated cables*​  ​ *Silver Widow*
  
*HE 6ft 4Pin XLR*
  
*HE 8ft 1/4" Plug*
  
*HD6XX 8ft 4Pin XLR*
  
  
*Virus*
  
*HE 6ft 1/4" Plug*
  
*Audez'e 6ft 1/4" Plug*
  
  
*Black Widow*
  
*HD800 6ft 4Pin XLR Translucent Black*
  
*HD800 6ft 4Pin XLR*
  
*HE 8ft 1/4" Plug*
  
*HD6XX 7ft 1/4" Plug*
  
  
*White Widow*
  
*Audez'e 6ft 1/4" Plug*
  
*HD6XX 8ft 1/4" Plug*
  
  
*Silver Poison*
  
*Audez'e 8ft 1/4" Plug*
  
*HD800 6ft 1/4" Plug*
  
*HD800 6ft sleeved 1/4" Plug*
  
*HD800 8ft sleeved 1/4" Plug*
  
*HE 6ft sleeved 1/4" Plug*
  
*HE 6ft 1/4" Plug*
  
*HD6XX 6ft 1/4" Plug*
  
*HD6XX 8ft 1/4" Plug*
  
  
*Viper*
  
*Audez'e 6ft 1/4" Plug*
  
*HD800 8ft 1/4" Plug*
  
*HD800 6ft sleeved 1/4" Plug x 2*
  
*HD800 8ft Sleeved 1/4" Plug*
  
*HE 8ft 1/4" Plug*
  
*HD6XX 6ft 1/4" Plug*
  
*HD6XX 8ft sleeved 1/4" Plug x 2*
  
*HD700 4ft 1/8" Plug*
  
  
*Scorpion*
  
*HE 6ft 1/4" Plug*
  
*HE 8ft 1/4" Plug*


----------



## Meowheng

stvc said:


> Got this from Frank last week. Beautiful and awesome sounding gold plated silver poison for fitear. Well pairing for MH334.


 
  
  
 Hi, care to share how this cable sounds? Thanks!


----------



## daltonljj

sounds like gold ... lol


----------



## stvc

meowheng said:


> Hi, care to share how this cable sounds? Thanks!


 
 Simple word, awesome .


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Hmm... What is it that you want to achieve with the cable? Frankly, for my HE6, HE-5LE & HE-500, I find that the BW gives the right balance between details and an organic sig.



I agree..the bw just loves hifiman headphones....they are made for each other imho. And i had almost all hifimans and all had BW (22awg) on them....yummy


----------



## atsq17

I already have a collection of Toxic Cables for my IEMs (some new and some 2nd hand) but I just got a Toxic Viper RCA with Furutech Connectors from Frank. 
  
 I must say that I've never been a fan of SPC but the Vipers sound VERY GOOD. Better than the Cryoed Neotech 3004s that I had been using. Clearly more detail, dynamics and punch. Best of all, no listening fatigue so far; usually one of the hallmarks of SPC cables. 
  
 I'm very impressed. 
  
 I was just wondering why some RCA interconnects have a preferred direction indicated and some don't. The Vipers do not have any preferred direction marked on the cable but all the Neotech and Wireworld cables I have do.


----------



## jaspercyril

Hey Frank, you've got PM.


----------



## Keane182

Dear Frank,
  
 Can you update me on the tracking number?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Will be going through PM's in a moment.


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  
*Roxanne customs cables now available to order*​  ​ *Toxic Cables is very happy to now be able to take orders for the JH Roxanne cables.*
  
*We are the first to now start taking orders for high end Roxanne cables as we finally have the parts to hand.*
  
*Please PM me with the type of cable you would like and we will get a price for you.*
  
​


----------



## 86omfg

big thanks to toxic cable for supplying me their 6.5mm carbon connector love it =D
 not much can be said other then looks awsome and good quality build.


----------



## b4ck514p

Hi,
  
 I have a set of Westone 4R's of which one of the sockets was destroyed when the cable snapped off.
  
 Being in the market for a new cable as well as a pair of sockets, I found 'Toxic Cables' to be interesting.
  
 Seeing however thet they get quite mixed reviews on Head Fi I decided to order just a set of sockets first to see for myself.
  
 I asked to be sent the sockets in a plain envelope as to avoid the £12,- postage fees for a £9,- pair of sockets. 
  
 The very first announcement that was made by Topxic Cables was that 'they would not be responsible for loss'. As an active Ebay user (200+ transactions) I found this to be quite remarkable as I have never once lost anything in the mail, nor am I used to being warned about potential loss of products in transport, but I didn't think too much of it and placed the order.
  
  
 Needless to say I have never received my sockets. 
  
 Have they been sent and lost in the mail? Have they not been sent at all ? Who knows?
  
  
 Almost 4 weeks have passed, and after several reminders I've just decided to give up and order them from Singapore. They arrived within a week. No warning about them potentially being lost in the mail either, I guess a professional seller would more likely adapt a different attitude of: if a product would be lost in the mail, let's just send another one to keep the customer happy.
  
 Maybe Toxic Cables should adopt an attitude like that. If they had, I would have probably ordered my $300,- replacement cable from them.


----------



## 86omfg

when i ordered my 6.5mm connector from toxic cable the delivery charge was more then the connector to australia.
 communications was great via facebook messaging and i did receive my connector.
  
 i always find it best to let a company use there chosen delivery method there is alot of theft in mail delivery.
  
 maybe a private message to them might be the best action to take.


----------



## vincentc

I just posted on the Toxic Cable Facebook page, and I could not resist to share my first impression of my new silver widow cable that I received on Thursday. More impressions to come! here we go more shivers !  
  
 Quote:


> Frank I would like to personally thank you for providing me with the best cable my HD800 could ever have. I have been listening to the silver widow for a couple of hours now and they already made me shiver, smile, and finally cry. I gotta give to you Frank, you are the best!


----------



## hifimanrookie

b4ck514p said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a set of Westone 4R's of which one of the sockets was destroyed when the cable snapped off.
> 
> ...



Question..why would u ever choose for a delivery method that almost for sure can go wrong? I also lost a shipment once..and u guessed it..no track and track..stupid of me to save a few bucks..never again...and since then no problems as i always let it shipped insured or track a d trace..

And between us..best way to deal with this is contacting them directly instead of posting here.and.there is a specific thread about experiencing these kind of things with toxic...


----------



## Styx2

Frank you have a PM sir


----------



## Toxic Cables

b4ck514p said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a set of Westone 4R's of which one of the sockets was destroyed when the cable snapped off.
> 
> ...


 
 Firstly, you contacted me saying the £12 standard recorded postage was high and if i could do anything about it and that you would be happy with the plugs just chucked in a package and sent.
 I then offered you standard postage for £4 and felt i should mention that i would not take any responsibility for loss, should you choose this option as i have no way of knowing if the package has arrived or not.
  
 Have they been sent at all? are you kidding me. It's a £9 plug that costs me less to buy, why on earth would i not send it and then say i have.
  
 No warning about loss, what was me saying i would not take any responsibility for loss when using this method meant to mean?


----------



## sensui123

I feel like it's been clarified time after time with situations like this but I guess people don't learn hah......
  
 1) There are no "mixed" reviews from toxic cables from what I see.  Everyone that has seen/bought cables from Frank knows they got their money's worth and more.  They are ridiculously nice and it shows the care/attention to detail he puts into his cables.
  
 2)  The only "bad" reviews I've seen all end up with egg on the poster's face.  Every claim that has come up stating this and that gets Frank's personal attention and the true story comes out.  I haven't seen an instance where he didn't make it right with the customer either even when it's clearly the customer being unreasonable.  He has no reason to swindle anyone, his goal is to make perfect cables per your specs and that is that at the most reasonable price.....much less in this case speaking of connectors......
  
 3)  All other "semi-bad" reviews are basically people wanting their cable yesterday.  As someone that's waited 10 months etc for his cables, I have no issue with this at all.  I know the money is in good hands and I know what will come will make me happy.  It's not as if I can't use stock cables for my equipment/temporary solutions meanwhile.  It's been made abundantly clear that his work takes awhile (for good reason) due to the labor involved and backlog.
  
 Frank is busy making everyone's cables/making sure things continue moving.  Anyone following the thread and seeing his operation should know that he's not dealing with a handful of orders at a time....but hundreds of custom orders.  He'll give the best lead times he can but things come up like every business.  Important thing is to continue enjoying this thing called music (the reason why everyone's here I thought?) and let the man work his magic.
  
 Keep up the good work Frank.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks John,


----------



## hifimanrookie

sensui123 said:


> I feel like it's been clarified time after time with situations like this but I guess people don't learn hah......
> 
> 1) There are no "mixed" reviews from toxic cables from what I see.  Everyone that has seen/bought cables from Frank knows they got their money's worth and more.  They are ridiculously nice and it shows the care/attention to detail he puts into his cables.
> 
> ...



I agree with you..toxic is one of the few cable brands of which all is solved in a satisfactory way....if they say it isnt then its probably a bit beyond the truth..we all know that..the only thing people can compain anout is the sometimes longer waiting times then they wished..but hey..we all know u have to wait..and if u checked this thead a bit u should know that and take that into consideration BEFORE u place an order in which u need the cable in 2 weeks...as john said..many cables frank makes is custom..and that takes time..no matter how u turn ot..and we all dont mind to wait..as we know what we get after the waiting...right john? Or anyone who has one of his wonderful sounding cables..

Just wanted to express this as i just dont understand peeps who come complaining here (And funny is thats its mostly new posters with only a few posts)... They first buy and THEN do the searching on the net???? Thats the other way around in my book...me..when i wanna buy soemthinh..i first check everything on the net about it..and only then i CONSIDER buying it...


----------



## Styx2

Frank...you have a PM Sir.


----------



## atsq17

+1 to Frank and Toxic Cables being awesome. 
  
 I think we could trim this thread by 1000+ posts if we removed all the YGPM posts.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> I agree with you..toxic is one of the few cable brands of which all is solved in a satisfactory way....if they say it isnt then its probably a bit beyond the truth..we all know that..the only thing people can compain anout is the sometimes longer waiting times then they wished..but hey..we all know u have to wait..and if u checked this thead a bit u should know that and take that into consideration BEFORE u place an order in which u need the cable in 2 weeks...as john said..many cables frank makes is custom..and that takes time..no matter how u turn ot..and we all dont mind to wait..as we know what we get after the waiting...right john? Or anyone who has one of his wonderful sounding cables..
> 
> Just wanted to express this as i just dont understand peeps who come complaining here (And funny is thats its mostly new posters with only a few posts)... They first buy and THEN do the searching on the net???? Thats the other way around in my book...me..when i wanna buy soemthinh..i first check everything on the net about it..and only then i CONSIDER buying it...




Agree with you and Sensui.


----------



## LemanRuss9

So Frank
 what other evil creation lurks in your lab? My IEM cable is dying and need of replacement,suitable for Noble Kaiser 10


----------



## GustyCharmChick

atsq17 said:


> +1 to Frank and Toxic Cables being awesome.
> 
> I think we could trim this thread by 1000+ posts if we removed all the YGPM posts.


 

 Seconded on both accounts.
 Can't have one with out the other!


----------



## jaspercyril

Frank sir you've got a pm


----------



## Viper2005

Got my Black Widow 22AWG from Frank today.. Absolutely gorgeous cable with the dark translucent colouring.


----------



## maguire

Frank's cables are not only great for their sound but he kinda makes em mighty fine lookin as we can all see.......Hence the guy is always flat out trying to keep up with demand.
  
 Thing is though no matter how many he has to make....You know they gonna be Eye Candy.....Just ask Paulo, he's wearing red silk these days....


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Frank's cables are not only great for their sound but he kinda makes em mighty fine lookin as we can all see.......Hence the guy is always flat out trying to keep up with demand.
> 
> Thing is though no matter how many he has to make....You know they gonna be Eye Candy.....Just ask Paulo, he's wearing red silk these days....



Who, what, where?? Oh oops..u were talking about me?? Sorry..i was on a total different planet just now while listening to wonderful tunes through my code-x with its ruby red silken venenous cable...i cant thank frank enough for this beautiful sounding and looking cable...it made my rig play on a higher level....and that says a lot as my custom BW 8wire i had was already better then anything else i ever tried before....ps..it now has a very good home now with another toxicanian


----------



## Lohb

Do DIY cables/parts ship fairly fast ?
  
 Want to try Black Widow with my LCD-2 Revision 1's if that would be the right pairing.....?


----------



## Viper2005

lohb said:


> Do DIY cables/parts ship fairly fast ?
> 
> Want to try Black Widow with my LCD-2 Revision 1's if that would be the right pairing.....?


 
  
 The Rev 1 LCD2's would be best served by the Silver Widow, in my opinion.  They need all the help they can get on the top end.


----------



## Lohb

viper2005 said:


> The Rev 1 LCD2's would be best served by the Silver Widow, in my opinion.  They need all the help they can get on the top end.


 

 Thanks for the tip..I like my cans a bit dark on the upper end...a bit treble sensitive.....Separation and bass depth is more my focus


----------



## gyx11

Quick question. I'm interested in getting some cables, but the Toxic cable website is pretty confusing to me. I don't see options such as silver poison, silver widow for IEMs. are we supposed to contact Frank directly for orders?


----------



## kerrys30

gyx11 said:


> Quick question. I'm interested in getting some cables, but the Toxic cable website is pretty confusing to me. I don't see options such as silver poison, silver widow for IEMs. are we supposed to contact Frank directly for orders?




Check franks profile here on Headfi as lists more options and prices.


----------



## gyx11

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  
*NEW RELEASE*​  ​ *Here it is, the latest from Toxic Cables.*​ *With the Silver Widow already sounding awesome, we decided to bump up the size a little to 22AWG, making it the same same as the larger BW and pushing the SQ even further then was expected. It is also the largest gauge stranded Silver headphone cable on the market.*​  ​ *Below is a picture of the cable i made with the prototype wire, it also shows it next to the current version that will remain available. Final wire wire is expected in 3 weeks.*​  ​ *Pre order prices starting at just £360 for a 6ft cable*​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​ *New Toxic Cables IEM connectors also on the way to fit these larger cables, just awaiting logo printing*​  ​  
  
  
  
 ​  ​


----------



## longbowbbs

toxic cables said:


> ​
> *NEW RELEASE*​  ​ *Here it is, the latest from Toxic Cables.*​ *With the Silver Widow already sounding awesome, we decided to bump up the size a little to 22AWG, making it the same same as the larger BW and pushing the SQ even further then was expected. It is also the largest gauge stranded Silver headphone cable on the market.*​  ​ *Below is a picture of the cable i made with the prototype wire, it also shows it next to the current version that will remain available. Final wire wire is expected in 3 weeks.*​  ​ *Pre order prices starting at just £360 for a 6ft cable*​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​  ​


 
 Sick.....I cannot imagine how much better they can be considering how much I love the current SW's with my HD800's....


----------



## maguire

"*Pushing the SQ even Further than was expected* *22 AWG SW"...........*
 Wow Frank's raising the bar again. X2 on your thoughts Exactly Eric....All the ingrediants there including all ....11 secret herbs & spices ...for the making of  HD800 on Steroids.


----------



## longbowbbs

maguire said:


> "*Pushing the SQ even Further than was expected* *22 AWG SW"...........*
> Wow Frank's raising the bar again. X2 on your thoughts Exactly Eric....All the ingrediants there including all ....11 secret herbs & spices ...for the making of  HD800 on Steroids.


 
 I may get it in for a review....We'll see.....


----------



## Meowheng

Hi Frank,
  
 Is the new 22awg SW cable able to make for IEM?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Viper2005

OMG when can we order one of those?  :O


----------



## shakur1996

Please forgive me not reading all those 500 pages
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to questions:
  
 - what is the current turnaround period for CIEMs cable;
  
 - which cable should I choose in order to improve clarity, add more space and air, without loosing body, preferably the cable should add some subbass.

 Many thanks in advance for your answers.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for the comments lads.
  
 Taking pre orders now.
  
 Turnaround can depend on the cable, but we are working quick this time of year with new people on hand helping, so around 2-3 weeks.
  
 Please PM me for inquiries on any cables/orders.


----------



## shakur1996

shakur1996 said:


> Please forgive me not reading all those 500 pages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Virus was suggested for me. Is there someone who could compare sonic traits of Virus vs Silver Widow and Silver Poison?


----------



## 86omfg

very nice frank =D will there be a copper one aswell?


----------



## chubbyroaster

The copper one is 22Awg Black Widow


----------



## chubbyroaster

shakur1996 said:


> Virus was suggested for me. Is there someone who could compare sonic traits of Virus vs Silver Widow and Silver Poison?




Virus will give you the benefit from both silver and copper, meaning the extension of the upper high and also the rich and fullness of the bass. Silver Widow has tighter, fast response of bass and good high end extension, and Silver Poison I will say it's a little stage forward and has the all-around sound stage. They are all great cables, depend on how you would like your headphones sound like.


----------



## shakur1996

chubbyroaster said:


> Virus will give you the benefit from both silver and copper, meaning the extension of the upper high and also the rich and fullness of the bass. Silver Widow has tighter, fast response of bass and good high end extension, and Silver Poison I will say it's a little stage forward and has the all-around sound stage. They are all great cables, depend on how you would like your headphones sound like.


 

 chubbyroaster, thanks for the response.
  
 So, if I want to have clarity, air and space, 3D soundstange, with full bodied sound and deep, reverbant bass, Virus would be the best?


----------



## chubbyroaster

shakur1996 said:


> chubbyroaster, thanks for the response.
> 
> So, if I want to have clarity, air and space, 3D soundstange, with full bodied sound and deep, reverbant bass, Virus would be the best?




I thought you might use the cables for CIEM? You may need some other opinions since I use these cables on Cans; and you might need to consider the flexibility and the weight if you will carry them around. You can check with Frank what other guys order for their CIEM as yours for the reference, the result usually helps. Good luck.


----------



## hifimanrookie

shakur1996 said:


> chubbyroaster, thanks for the response.
> 
> So, if I want to have clarity, air and space, 3D soundstange, with full bodied sound and deep, reverbant bass, Virus would be the best?


a 22awg 8wire BW would do perfectly fine also...especially the deep bass...but not neglecting a sweet treble and a midrange to die for..very natural sounding..but for ultimate natural sound with a punch ...try a copper venom rc-4 in dual mono version...that configuration helps minimizing crossover between channels i understand..so soundstage and clarity improves...the bw can also be made like that..but both can only be possible if ur amp has dual 3pin xlr connector input...as onky then u can use a dual mono config


----------



## longbowbbs

Late night listening session on the road this week....

 Silver Poison's


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  ​ *8 wire Silver Widow Roxanne cable with bass dials integrated in to the 3.5mm plug,*​  ​ ​


----------



## stvc

toxic cables said:


> ​  ​ *8 wire Silver Widow Roxanne cable with bass dials integrated in to the 3.5mm plug,*​  ​ ​


 
 Nicely done, but can show more details on the bass dial?


----------



## Toxic Cables

stvc said:


> Nicely done, but can show more details on the bass dial?


 
 Sorry, friend has my macro lens.
  
 The left dial is in blue and the right in red,


----------



## Justin_Time

hifimanrookie said:


> a 22awg 8wire BW would do perfectly fine also...especially the deep bass...but not neglecting a sweet treble and a midrange to die for..very natural sounding..but for ultimate natural sound with a punch ...try a copper venom rc-4 in dual mono version...that configuration helps minimizing crossover between channels i understand..so soundstage and clarity improves...the bw can also be made like that..but both can only be possible if ur amp has dual 3pin xlr connector input...as onky then u can use a dual mono config


 
 I would second that.
  
 I have the Copper Venom RC-4 with 4-pin XLR and it is a synergistic combination with the HE-6.  
  
 The bass gains more weight and impact but it is in the upper midrange and treble that the Copper Venom really shines with the HE-6: the slight honkiness (for want of a better word), hardness and slightly metallic sound are banished without a trace.  Copper Venom is the best cable I have found for the HE-6.  While you can use the Silver Widow/Poison with the HE-560, the HE-6 demands the Copper Venom.
  
 J_T


----------



## nigeljames

justin_time said:


> I would second that.
> 
> I have the Copper Venom RC-4 with 4-pin XLR and it is a synergistic combination with the HE-6.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hell no, 'demand' is rather excessive in the least IMO.
  
 My SW is stunning with the HE6's as was the SP before it.
  
 Also what 'honkyness', 'hardness' or 'metallic sound'. I never heard any of that even with stock cable. These are adjectives used to describe the HE6's only when severely under amped.


----------



## Justin_Time

nigeljames said:


> Hell no, 'demand' is rather excessive in the least IMO.
> 
> My SW is stunning with the HE6's as was the SP before it.
> 
> Also what 'honkyness', 'hardness' or 'metallic sound'. I never heard any of that even with stock cable. These are adjectives used to describe the HE6's only when severely under amped.


 
 I have all three Toxic Cables for the HE-6:  Silver Widow, Silver Poison and Copper Venom and I spent countless hours comparing them on the HE-6 so I  stand by my assessment :  a "slight"  honkyness, hardness and metallic sound....may be heard in less-than optimal systems. [By omitting the word  "slight" from your quote,  [size=13.3333330154419px]you [/size]completely changed the tone of my assessment. I was not talking about huge defects or flaws here].
  
The stock cable, Silver Widow and Silver Poison cables may sound find in isolation but when you compare them side by side with the Copper Venom, it's an eye (ear?) opener. 
  
(BTW, these silver cables are better choices than the Copper Venom for the Audezes LCD2/LCD3).
  
 I can assure you that my HE-6 is not under amped.  I can play them at ear-splitting level with the Woo WA5 (K1000 XLR) and worse with the RSA Dark Star.  Actually, what the HE-6 requires is not just a lot of power--it certainly needs more than a few watts--but the HE-6 sounds best when the critical first few watts of that power are of pristine quality (I  defer to Nelson Pass's and Dick Olsher's comments regarding the importance of the first few watts). 
  
 Try AB comparison between the Silver Widow and Copper Venom on the HE-6 in your system.  It could change your mind.
  
  
  I won't further elaborate.  My full discussion of matching cables and amps to the HE-6 may be found in a very long post a few months back:
  
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/729976/matching-headphones-cables-amplifiers-harder-than-it-should-be-very-long-post


----------



## setamp

Has anyone had to pay duty on a cable shipped to the US?  I found a duty calculator online that, if I used it correctly, assured me there would be no duty on my under $1,000 order.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I do my best to insure my customers have to pay nothing further, duty or otherwise. If they do, it should be very minimal.
  
 Majority of orders have now shipped in time for the holidays, meaning we have now significantly cut our wait times with the large number of cables we had in stock.
  
 Most orders can now be shipped with a short wait time, please check when placing an order.


----------



## Toxic Cables

That's a record for me, 48 likes,
  
 https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=469296853211412&id=171820399625727&notif_t=like


----------



## hifimanrookie

And surprise surprise..i am one of them
.but it should be a 1000more!! Come on guys...like this dude and his wonderful snakey cables


----------



## maguire

I also liked.. it.. alot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hey...What's not to like?


----------



## Shini44

i guess my next cable will be the Virus, for my UM Mentor.
  
 yet that new SW, how better than the old SW it is? is it worth getting in case i had the SW's old version?
  
  
 ah Frank so many cables, and i want all <3  even for collection sake, one day i will have all my interconnect cables switched with Just Toxic Cables


----------



## smaragd

I'm not using Facebook at all so there would be one missing from me, so I'm posting my "like" here in this thread instead.
 Very pleased with my DIY Silver Poison cable using on my Westone UM-Pro50. It helped to open up both soundstage giving me sweeter details and better extension in both lows and highs.
 Addictive indeed, thinking of what the next step could be.


----------



## inter voice

I dont have facebook either and therefore I register my LIKE here


----------



## Toxic Cables

The new Silver Widow is on it's way, the final wire shipped today.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> The new Silver Widow is on it's way, the final wire shipped today.



Thats the 8wire 22awg SW version right? Maybe u have some to try out? For a comparision? I dont mind voluntering


----------



## stvc

new SW?


----------



## yellowbee

Hi, may I know which cables to go for to match the Audeze LCD-XC? Cheers!


----------



## hifimanrookie

yellowbee said:


> Hi, may I know which cables to go for to match the Audeze LCD-XC? Cheers!



The new SW 22awg? For sure the venom(silver) would do fine...but question..whats ur budget? Frank has cables in almost every pricerange.


----------



## Toxic Cables

stvc said:


> new SW?


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-impressions-and-discussion-thread/7442#post_11118954


----------



## yellowbee

hifimanrookie said:


> The new SW 22awg? For sure the venom(silver) would do fine...but question..whats ur budget? Frank has cables in almost every pricerange.


----------



## Shini44

toxic cables said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-impressions-and-discussion-thread/7442#post_11118954


 
 what is the benefits sonic wise if i went from my original SW to this new SW?


----------



## Toxic Cables

shini44 said:


> what is the benefits sonic wise if i went from my original SW to this new SW?


 
 I prefer leaving comments regarding the sound to users. As soon as the wire arrives i have a couple cables going out for impressions.


----------



## hifimanrookie

I agree with frank..let the customers decide...it happens to much that something is perfect sccording to manufacturer and when neutral customers tries it its only so so.... 
I volunteer...for the balanced guys under us but also have single ended on my amp as u know 

Mmmm smells like a copper venom vs. new SW comparision review


----------



## Tony1110

[quote="Toxic].I prefer leaving comments regarding the sound to users. As soon as the wire arrives i have a couple cables going out for impressions.
[/quote]


If you need any more guinea pigs then I'd be happy to volunteer


----------



## Pirakaphile

So, I've heard oddly bad things about the stock HE-500 cable, and though I've heard the contrasting opinions from pro and anti cable gurus, I'm not sure what to think. I'm going to bet that the HE-500 is going to blow everything else I have out of the water, but do cables really make a measurable difference on sound quality and microphonics? Since microphonics seems to be the speaking point on the stock cables, I was wondering if it had to do with the silver or the connectors. I'm on a tight budget, so I probably won't be getting custom cables any time soon, but I'm wondering what the difference between copper and silver is, from an audio perspective. I don't like the thought of putting a signal through like four different types of metal before it gets to my ears, but I might just be mis-informed. Anyone care to give an overview on what the different types of cable are supposed to do with the sound?


----------



## stvc

toxic cables said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-impressions-and-discussion-thread/7442#post_11118954


 
  
 Thanks, the new version look like more for headphone. Guess will still prefer the current one for iems, maybe the new version is great for Roxanne with 4 wire configuration.


----------



## claud W

Can any one tell me how long the Silver Poison takes to break in.? My past experience with silver power cords and interconnects leads me to think its several months.


----------



## longbowbbs

claud w said:


> Can any one tell me how long the Silver Poison takes to break in.? My past experience with silver power cords and interconnects leads me to think its several months.


 
 Mine settled in after 200 hours or so.


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Mine settled in after 200 hours or so.


i agree..
Both my two earlier BW's and now my venom took around same period..venom took a bit longer ( probably because its solid cable)until my ears didnt hear any recognizable change in sound...
And buddy..congrats on ur new reviewer at headphone guru status...am sure u will do well doing that knowing u a bit


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Mine settled in after 200 hours or so.
> ...


 
 Thanks Paulo. it has been interesting. I have some nice gear rolling through right now.


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Thanks Paulo. it has been interesting. I have some nice gear rolling through right now.


good for u..it keeps u busy but dont forget..dont neglect ur dangerous lady...hehehe 

And for all: merry christmas peeps..and happy new year..may 2015 be better then 2014


----------



## Toxic Cables

​ 
*Kiats Venom RC-8 dressed in Santa's costume *​  ​ ​  
​  ​ ​ *Wishing all you guys a very merry Christmas and a wonderful new year*​


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> ​
> *[COLOR=FF0000]Kiats Venom RC-8 dressed in Santa's costume [/COLOR]*​
> 
> ​
> ...



Damn!! Sexy!!! And dual mono!...Mmmmm i saw that beautiful color before....cant come up where.. 
but for sure kiats has taste...hehehe 

Congrats kiats..lucky basterd...ur abbyss will love this venom! Tip..be careful with bending this wonderful cable...it has its own will


----------



## Toxic Cables

​ ​  ​  ​ *The new and absolutely amazing Silver Widow 22*​  ​ ​  ​ *All SW22 available with the very first audiophile quality Toxic Cables carbon fibre 4Pin gold plated XLR*​ ​  
  
  
 ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  
 ​  ​  ​ ​  
  
 ​  ​  ​


----------



## hifimanrookie

Wow..those look good!!!! Love the case...isnt that a venom case also?
Would,love to compare those to my venom do u have one to try out/ review/ compare? I promise to be deadly neutral..if that possible ofcourse..as i love all the cables i got from u!
Look good frank! U once again did an excellent job!! And now...go celebrate christmas buddy!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Wow..those look good!!!! Love the case...isnt that a venom case also?
> Would,love to compare those to my venom do u have one to try out/ review/ compare? I promise to be deadly neutral..if that possible of course..as i love all the cables i got from u!
> Look good frank! U once again did an excellent job!! And now...go celebrate christmas buddy!!


 
 Will get a loaner sent out to you after the holiday period.
  
 Yes, that is the same case as the RC-4/8, they will be shipping with this case for now until the new case for the SW22 arrives, along with the new splitters i have being made.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Will get a loaner sent out to you after the holiday period.
> 
> Yes, that is the same case as the RC-4/8, they will be shipping with this case for now until the new case for the SW22 arrives, along with the new splitters i have being made.



Thanks frank..will be looking out for them
Happy holidays!


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> ​
> *[COLOR=FF0000]Kiats Venom RC-8 dressed in Santa's costume [/COLOR]*​
> 
> ​
> ...




Thanks, Frank! It looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Damn!! Sexy!!! And dual mono!...Mmmmm i saw that beautiful color before....cant come up where..
> but for sure kiats has taste...hehehe
> 
> Congrats kiats..lucky basterd...ur abbyss will love this venom! Tip..be careful with bending this wonderful cable...it has its own will




Heheh! Thanks, Paulo!


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  ​ *Yep that's right, Silver Widow 22 is available for IEM cables*​ *This wire was designed with flexibility in mind and works great for IEM cables without being too big or stiff*​  ​ *22AWG is equivelent to having more then 8 of our usual Silver Widow wires being used in the cable*​  ​ ​  
 ​  ​  ​


----------



## foshow

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and thank you Frank for these beautiful awesome cable that made my holiday complete.


----------



## inter voice

Frank is always striking for excellency and perfect products for HeadFi-ers. Well done Frank.  The Silver Widow 22 really looks great.  Will consider order one together with an RCA adapter after new year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW I cannot find the price in Frank's profile.  What is the approx. cost for a 6ft cable with an RCA adapter for LCD-X ?


----------



## hifimanrookie

inter voice said:


> Frank is always striking for excellency and perfect products for HeadFi-ers. Well done Frank.  The Silver Widow 22 really looks great.  Will consider order one together with an RCA adapter after new year    BTW I cannot find the price in Frank's profile.  What is the approx. cost for a 6ft cable with an RCA adapter for LCD-X ?



Hey buddy, i only found the price for the cable itself, u need to ask for the extra price for a rca adapter urself 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-impressions-and-discussion-thread/7440#post_11118954
good luck with it..happy christmas days my friend


----------



## inter voice

Thank you my friend and merry Xmas to you as well


----------



## Toxic Cables

​


----------



## intrinsicNancy

It was just a year ago on Christmas Eve that my Silver Widow cables arrived from Frank, just in time for Christmas.  They revealed a whole new character to my HD 650s.  I can only say that now, a year later, I just love their sound, build quality and style.  Thank you Frank for your commitment to excellence.  I won't gush any further but just wanted to take the opportunity to recommend these cables.
  
 Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## lestatdi

What is the shipping time for the toxic cables right now?

Frank, do you have any kind of cable for audeze just ready to ship?

I need the cable in 3 or 4 weeks max!


----------



## Toxic Team

2-3 weeks





lestatdi said:


> What is the shipping time for the toxic cables right now?
> 
> Frank, do you have any kind of cable for audeze just ready to ship?
> 
> I need the cable in 3 or 4 weeks max![/quote


----------



## Toxic Team

Ended.


----------



## Viper2005

That is an insane deal!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Ordering one!


----------



## chubbyroaster

Hi Max, Merry Christmas! It's a great Christmas gift from Toxic to the consumers!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Ended


----------



## lestatdi

Which cable do you recommend for the LCD2 Fazor for someone who doesn't want to change the sound of the cans? 

I dont want a brighter sound in anyway for my Audeze! I just want a better cable than the stock ones...

And must be the cheaper ones availables in the site, please...

- Silver/cooper unsleeved
- Cyro OCC Cooper
- Or the Viper ones?

Thanks!


----------



## Viper2005

lestatdi said:


> Which cable do you recommend for the LCD2 Fazor for someone who doesn't want to change the sound of the cans?
> 
> I dont want a brighter sound in anyway for my Audeze! I just want a better cable than the stock ones...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Black Widow if you want no additional brightness.  Although I feel the Silver Widow adds more clarity, not necessarily brightness, but bass will seem slightly reduced compared to the Black Widow.
 If you're going for the Black Widow I recommend the 22AWG version.


----------



## Mimouille

Hello, could you tell me how much the new Sw cable is for the Roxanne with the discount?


----------



## lestatdi

lestatdi said:


> Which cable do you recommend for the LCD2 Fazor for someone who doesn't want to change the sound of the cans?
> 
> I dont want a brighter sound in anyway for my Audeze! I just want a better cable than the stock ones...
> 
> ...







viper2005 said:


> Black Widow if you want no additional brightness.  Although I feel the Silver Widow adds more clarity, not necessarily brightness, but bass will seem slightly reduced compared to the Black Widow.
> If you're going for the Black Widow I recommend the 22AWG version.




And about the three ones I chose?

I can't find the Black Widow in Audeze section on the site...  would u mind in post the link for me?

Ty for the attention!


----------



## Viper2005

lestatdi said:


> And about the three ones I chose?
> 
> I can't find the Black Widow in Audeze section on the site...  would u mind in post the link for me?
> 
> Ty for the attention!




The updated product listing and pricing is on the Toxic Cables profile page on Head Fi
http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables


----------



## Mimouille

Apparently my Roxanne question is touchy since you ignored it on the thread and by Pm


----------



## Toxic Cables

mimouille said:


> Apparently my Roxanne question is touchy since you ignored it on the thread and by Pm


 
 Sorry, unfortunately i had to get some sleep, it's been a busy couple days with relatives around, also need to spend time with my family and son, being that he is on school holidays and it being his favorite time of year, it's also the weekend when i like to spend a little extra time with him.
 I have also not received any PM from you as i have replied to every PM i received just now.
  
 Nothing touchy at all, i have taken couple orders for them today, but not offering discounts on certain cables, this includes the Roxanne.


----------



## ATSCODE

Frank, is it possible for you to list the cables that are entitled for the discount (if its still valid)?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Toxic Cables

atscode said:


> Frank, is it possible for you to list the cables that are entitled for the discount (if its still valid)?
> 
> Thanks.


 
 99% of the cables are (excluding IEM), so shoot me a PM with what you need. Another 6 hours left till midnight here.


----------



## Mimouille

toxic cables said:


> Sorry, unfortunately i had to get some sleep, it's been a busy couple days with relatives around, also need to spend time with my family and son, being that he is on school holidays and it being his favorite time of year, it's also the weekend when i like to spend a little extra time with him.
> I have also not received any PM from you as i have replied to every PM i received just now.
> 
> 
> ...


I did not Pm you but your guy who announced the deal. I just want to know the price of the Sw Rox with the discount, that is all.


----------



## Toxic Cables

mimouille said:


> I did not Pm you but your guy who announced the deal. I just want to know the price of the Sw Rox with the discount, that is all.


 
 Unfortunately the Rox cable is not offered at a discount, sorry about that.
  
 My staff don't know the prices and options for all the cables, so it's always best to PM me directly. I will get the password and log in to that account to to check for other PM's.
  
 This is our busiest time of the year, but we are trying to work faster and reply quicker with another pal now helping out also.
  
 Apologies for the wait on my reply.


----------



## Mimouille

No problem that a lot for your replies, your kind service does not go unnoticed with me. Enjoy the holidays with your family.


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  ​  ​ *The very first 4Pin Carbon Fibre XLR plugs on the market, available only on cables from us*​  ​  ​  ​ ​  
​


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> ​
> 
> *[COLOR=FF0000]The very first 4Pin Carbon Fibre XLR plugs on the market, available only on cables from us[/COLOR]*​
> 
> ...


cool!! Well done!


----------



## 1adam12

Oh sweet. I didn't realize you had the female plugs too. Nicely done, Frank!


----------



## chubbyroaster

Guess I will be lucky enough to use these brand new plugs; right, Frank?


----------



## Toxic Cables

thegimp said:


> Oh sweet. I didn't realize you had the female plugs too. Nicely done, Frank


 
  


hifimanrookie said:


> cool!! Well done!


 
 Thanks lads.


----------



## Toxic Cables

chubbyroaster said:


> Guess I will be lucky enough to use these brand new plugs; right, Frank?


 
 Absolutely, will be sure to use one for your Venom.


----------



## DrSheep

mimouille said:


> Apparently my Roxanne question is touchy since you ignored it on the thread and by Pm


 
 Are you getting the cable too?
  


toxic cables said:


> Sorry, unfortunately i had to get some sleep, it's been a busy couple days with relatives around, also need to spend time with my family and son, being that he is on school holidays and it being his favorite time of year, it's also the weekend when i like to spend a little extra time with him.
> I have also not received any PM from you as i have replied to every PM i received just now.
> 
> Nothing touchy at all, i have taken couple orders for them today, but not offering discounts on certain cables, this includes the Roxanne.


 
 Probably my fault for jamming his PM box along with my Roxanne cable order...


----------



## Mimouille

drsheep said:


> Are you getting the cable too?
> 
> Probably my fault for jamming his PM box along with my Roxanne cable order...


To be perfectly transparent I am. Deciding between two and Toxic is at the top. I have never tried his cables, but this man is really helpful.


----------



## Toxic Cables

UK Head-Fi meet sponsored by Toxic Cables, should anyone be interested in going. We will have most of our cables there for demo.
  
*http://www.head-fi.org/t/748039/uk-2015-head-fi-meet-cambridge-saturday-25th-april*


----------



## Kiats

Sigh... Might be a bit difficult to make it up, Frank...


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> Sigh... Might be a bit difficult to make it up, Frank...


 
 I did mean UK guys, although you are more then welcome.


----------



## Toxic Cables

thegimp said:


> Oh sweet. I didn't realize you had the female plugs too. Nicely done, Frank!


 
 We do, adapters for SW22 with carbon XLR are £120.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> I did mean UK guys, although you are more then welcome.




One day, Frank... One day...


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> One day, Frank... One day...


 
 Would be good mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Off too bed, had waaaay too much to drink tonight, so early night for me


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Would be good mate
> 
> Off too bed, had waaaay too much to drink tonight, so early night for me




Heheh! Rest well, mate.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Would be good mate
> 
> Off too bed, had waaaay too much to drink tonight, so early night for me



Yep...rest!!! Be careful or else u make cables from ur dear crawling buddies instead of copper..we dont want that that happen right?


----------



## longbowbbs

Happy New Year Team Toxic! I wish everyone a wonderful 2015!
  
 I am starting the year off right with a new cable in the house. How about the NEW SILVER WIDOWS 22's!!!
  
 Do they arrive in a plastic bag? No! They arrive in their own hard case!
  

 Included is some nice Toxic Swag!

 Nicely wrapped.

 They look great on the HD800's!

 Toxic Time!

 Toxic Silver Widdow 22's, HD800's and the Cavalli Audio Liquid Crimson Hybrid Amp.

 Original SW's on top and new SW22's on the bottom.

  
 Time for some burn in and then some listening. Happy New Year everyone!
  
 Eric


----------



## hifimanrookie

Lucky basterd..looks good!!!! ..also cavalli liquid crimson??? Damn!!!  u must be happy..being such a silver widow lover 
My demo arrived today..but i wasnt at home, so they took it with them again :mad:
Called fedex...friday they will try again 
Will let unguys know first impressions and then let it burn in for a while and then do a back to back comparision with my venom 

Happy new year!!


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> Lucky basterd..looks good!!!! ..also cavalli liquid crimson??? Damn!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That sucks! Guess what I am doing all day tomorrow?


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> That sucks! Guess what I am doing all day tomorrow?



Eeeeeeeh....let me think eric..spending quality time with your family maybe? Spending your hardearned money with shopping? Or Is that the wrong answer? 

Offtopic: Am looking for some new ice hockey skates... My daughter said she wanted to skate with me..but i threw mines away a long time ago.and i hate renting ones..they hurt my feet!
...so am shopping for new ones  will be CCM or bauer...any tips for a intermediate skater? I wanna spend around 350usd max...so not to expensive. 

And look at this..the new heaphone hifiman is going to introduce this week at CES this tuesday i understand 



I understand it will be called the he1000... Could this be the longawaited successor of the he6????  for sure it has an extremely clean look and very sexy.... With that perforated leather,metal hinches and that wood


----------



## Toxic Cables

​


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > That sucks! Guess what I am doing all day tomorrow?
> ...


 
 I would go Bauer. That's been my favorite for years!
  
 I suspect this is going to be another amazing new year for headphones!


----------



## longbowbbs

toxic cables said:


> ​


 
 Happy New Year Frank!


----------



## citraian

Happy New Year Frank and Toxic fans!!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Close ups of the Silver Widow 22, beautiful or what,


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> ​




May 2015 be a joyous and fulfilling year for you and your loved ones, Frank!


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> May 2015 be a joyous and fulfilling year for you and your loved ones, Frank!


 
 Thanks mate, hope you and yours have a wonderful one.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Happy New Year to everyone.
  
 And a very Happy Birthday to you, Frank.
 Many happy returns, mate.


----------



## Viper2005

longbowbbs said:


> Happy New Year Team Toxic! I wish everyone a wonderful 2015!
> 
> I am starting the year off right with a new cable in the house. How about the NEW SILVER WIDOWS 22's!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Looks amazing!   Can't wait to get mine!!  
  
 HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!


----------



## longbowbbs

viper2005 said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year Team Toxic! I wish everyone a wonderful 2015!
> ...


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Thanks mate, hope you and yours have a wonderful one.




Happy birthday too, my friend! What a great way to start the year! May all your wishes and desires come true in this coming year!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thank you all.


----------



## Tony1110

Happy new year to y'all


----------



## Kiats




----------



## Kiats

Thanks Frank! Gorgeous!


----------



## longbowbbs

kiats said:


>


 
 Sweet! Happy New Year indeed!


----------



## Kiats

Indeed! Can't wait to get home to try them all out


----------



## abvolt

Cables look awesome, does anyone know if they can be purchased in North America. Also any link would be helpful thanks..


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


>


 
 Awesome, glad they arrived safely. Look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Toxic Cables

abvolt said:


> Cables look awesome, does anyone know if they can be purchased in North America. Also any link would be helpful thanks..


 
 We can ship worldwide for £12.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Awesome, glad they arrived safely. Look forward to your thoughts.




You bet, Frank!


----------



## abvolt

toxic cables said:


> We can ship worldwide for £12.


 
 Awesome thanks for the reply, very reasonable shipping..


----------



## inter voice

SW 22 looks really wonderful and will soon order one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Happy New Year to Frank and all Toxic friends


----------



## Kiats

Isn't that a beautiful match? Apologies that I'm not terribly artistic in my photography. I agree with Paulo previously: this exceeds the BW. The weight of the notes is quite something to behold. Without any compromise on clarity or transparency. At the same time nicely euphonics. 

Kudos to you, Frank! And a big thank you!


----------



## Kiats

Ah... The SW22... My initial impressions are the bass is deeper than the normal SW. There is also added depth of soundstage and lovely timbre especially to the strings. It brings more details as well. I look forward to hearing this SW22 slowly evolve and mellow a little as it burns in.


----------



## longbowbbs

kiats said:


> Isn't that a beautiful match? Apologies that I'm not terribly artistic in my photography. I agree with Paulo previously: this exceeds the BW. The weight of the notes is quite something to behold. Without any compromise on clarity or transparency. At the same time nicely euphonics.
> 
> Kudos to you, Frank! And a big thank you!


 
 Red and Black, my favorite color combo! Looks awesome Kiats!


----------



## Kiats

longbowbbs said:


> Red and Black, my favorite color combo! Looks awesome Kiats!




Thanks, longbowbbs!

Here's the Hifiman Special: 8 wire dual mono BW. Paired with the HE-5LE. Another winner. The BW in its highest and purest iteration.


----------



## longbowbbs

kiats said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Red and Black, my favorite color combo! Looks awesome Kiats!
> ...


 
 Always nice to have quality choices!


----------



## Kiats

longbowbbs said:


> Always nice to have quality choices!




Indeed! Life is good when we start the year this way. Thanks to Hifimanrookie, the 8wire BW is really enthralling as it has been very nicely burnt in.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Awesome, just wait till you have burned this baby in, she sounds really good.
  
 Thanks for sharing all the pics mate, the red/black combo does indeed look great, that was the last of my red silk


----------



## liyzag1

do u do cables fr the jh roxanne  wit the ak 240 ??


----------



## hifimanrookie

Looksie what the cat dragged in today..a temperarely visitor...he already feels at home..he and mr. Venom are huge friends already... 

****..why cant i upload pics from my samsung s4 to headfi??? What...it does work on my ipad!!
Second try:







Ps..no teddybears are hurt during the photoshoot...i use the little guy so my venom doesnt rub on the side of my rack and doesnt touch the floor (dust etc...eeuuww)...yeah I AM THAT CAREFUL WITH MY STUFF...  room is still very naked.. But not for long 
I am not home yet..had been moving from one house to another since 3weeks now...u can see some of the boxes still unopened in my own (yeah..mine!!!! Mine!!! All mine!!! Hehehe) simple hobby/headphone listening room on one of the pics..so sorry for the mess 

I will do a quick first impression tonight if i can keep my eyes open when i get home later 

Just for ur info...the venom u made me is one of the best buys i ever did..it really elavates the already good soundquality of my PaG and my Code-X.. And as i like to keep my room dark..the ruby red silk really stands out in front of my all black rig components...so classy...i even bought a black glass desk and my comfy recliner is black also..even my floor is anthracite grey...so almost black..hehehehe it relaxes me....


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Looksie what the cat dragged in today..a temperarely visitor...he already feels at home..he and mr. Venom are huge friends already...
> 
> ****..why cant i upload pics from my samsung s4 to headfi??? What...it does work on my ipad!!
> Second try:
> ...




Nice pics, my friend! Hmm.... Makes me wanna hunt down a Code X too.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Indeed! Life is good when we start the year this way. Thanks to Hifimanrookie, the 8wire BW is really enthralling as it has been very nicely burnt in.



Nice pics kiats..congrats..ur toxic family just got a bit larger 

U will love the BW with ur he5le...enjoy all ur new cables my friend....


----------



## Toxic Cables

liyzag1 said:


> do u do cables fr the jh roxanne  wit the ak 240 ??


 
 We do.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Nice pics, my friend! Hmm.... Makes me wanna hunt down a Code X too.



I give u little chance u will find a code-x my friend..not one of the 20 original owners is willing to sell theirs...only way is to hunt down a very rare second hand HE5(not LE) and sent it to Luis (LFF) to transform it into a code-x..it wont be an original NOS..but soundwise it will be the same... 

By the way..did u know there is a sister out of my BC amp? Its called the CTAG...the owner ordered it with same reason as i did..make a he6 sound as good as possible...maybe a tip for u too?


----------



## liyzag1

toxic cables said:


> We do.


 
 for the balanced ak 240
  
 can u plz post pic or as on ur website , its all for UE
  
 price ?
 options ?


----------



## Toxic Cables

liyzag1 said:


> for the balanced ak 240
> 
> can u plz post pic or as on ur website , its all for UE
> 
> ...


 
 
  

  
 Please PM to discuss further.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> I give u little chance u will find a code-x my friend..not one of the 20 original owners is willing to sell theirs...only way is to hunt down a very rare second hand HE5(not LE) and sent it to Luis (LFF) to transform it into a code-x..it wont be an original NOS..but soundwise it will be the same...
> 
> By the way..did u know there is a sister out of my BC amp? Its called the CTAG...the owner ordered it with same reason as i did..make a he6 sound as good as possible...maybe a tip for u too?




Heheh! No worries. It was just a thought.

Ah... I'll actually be picking up a Cavalli Liquid Gold. Right after my Bricasti M1 goes in for some upgrades and comes home. Think I'll have a decent rig then. After that, who knows? Maybe the silver Venom to keep the copper one company.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Nice pics kiats..congrats..ur toxic family just got a bit larger
> 
> U will love the BW with ur he5le...enjoy all ur new cables my friend....




Indeed, Paulo my friend! Life is looking good for 2015 already!


----------



## mystiqs

hi frank, u got a pm. i want to recable my momentum over ear.


----------



## designmaniac

kiats said:


>


 
 Someone was obviously a very good boy for Christmas to get such lovely presents!!!! Guess I'll have to keep on trying! Hope you're having a fantastic break my friend!!!! And congrats on the "gifts"! I'll look forward to hearing your impressions!


----------



## Kiats

designmaniac said:


> Someone was obviously a very good boy for Christmas to get such lovely presents!!!! Guess I'll have to keep on trying! Hope you're having a fantastic break my friend!!!! And congrats on the "gifts"! I'll look forward to hearing your impressions!




Haha! Thanks! How are you keeping? Happy holidays to you too!


----------



## Kiats

It's been around 10 hours since I've started with the SW22 on the LCD3. I must confess to being very pleasantly surprised. While I have always appreciated the SW for its details, I sometimes find its sig a bit too lean for me. 

However, out of the box, the SW22 seems discernibly fuller bodied, together with greater details and deeper bass. Overall, it is a very pleasing sound. 

More quick insights to come as the SW22 burns in.


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> Looksie what the cat dragged in today..a temperarely visitor...he already feels at home..he and mr. Venom are huge friends already...
> 
> ****..why cant i upload pics from my samsung s4 to headfi??? What...it does work on my ipad!!
> Second try:
> ...


 
 Very Nice....I am certainly enjoying my pair with the Cavalli Audio Liquid Crimson. The HD800's are very happy!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Very Nice....I am certainly enjoying my pair with the Cavalli Audio Liquid Crimson. The HD800's are very happy!



Sooo if i understand it right there is a loaner SW 22awg out for a hd800, a lcd3 and for a code-x (or any other high end hifiman headphone).. Smart..as those three are very different headphones...
And i am only one still without first impressions...well..the sw IS connected to my PaG already on its single ended output..but am to tired because of the move to enjoy or even have the strenght to stay awake listening to music..today i fell asleep on couch at 10pm and only now i woke up at 2:54am...still tired..for me no moves anymore...NEVER... :mad:
New house is still a mess...huge heaps of boxes to pack out and wifey is very very very nervous and when she is like that its best to stay far away..hehehe
Tomorrow i will start to listen to the SW... can u imagine i didnt listen to my music for 2days now because of my tiresome??? I even think i hurt my lower back, back of my neck, my right pulse and my right shoulder today...as they hurt when i move around...i lifted to much weight to many times..and one time we were carying a huge heavy couch down the stairs and my 3friends let it slip from their hands..so only i was holding it on top at that moment.to keep it from falling down....ouch!!! oh well..we have to see tomorrow if its bad or not... 

Am getting to old for this shiiit. 

Soooo tomorrow u guys can expect a short first impressions from me..
But on the looks:

- very light and flexible, perfect for iems and people who move around with their headphones on!
- the braids are perfectly made..just like my venom...even for me, being extremely demanding in what i want, (.every brand i bought from the last two years can confirm that.) i consider this as utmost workmanship!!!
- and those connectors!!!...frank..u upped the game again on those!!! Very high quality feel to them...

Compared to my 8wire BW i had and my new venom RC-8 the new SW looks a bit thin...but looks very beautiful nevertheless.

For first impressions on the sound: bare with me until 2morrow peeps...


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Very Nice....I am certainly enjoying my pair with the Cavalli Audio Liquid Crimson. The HD800's are very happy!
> ...


 
 I have business travel happening so the impressions will be coming in a couple of weeks. More burn in time anyway!


----------



## TK277

Last week I was able to listen to a local Head-Fier's Nordost cable and compare against my Toxic Cable venom for LCD-2 and LCD-3. We agreed the Toxic Cable sounded better on his LCD-2 (did not audition his Nordost on my LCD-3). I haven't researched the Nordost, but the venom is thicker and longer.
  
 edit: source components for those interested: BIG POPPA's CD Transport into a custom built tube amp... actually that information is unhelpful. Sorry, haha.


----------



## Kiats

Today I took the SW22 through its paces with some Mandarin songstresses. The thing about albums produced in China right now are very well recorded but tend to be mastered on the brighter side. Surprisingly, I did not once wince throughout the sample songs I listened. Instead I found myself marveling at the detail, soundstage, timbre of strings and the depth of the bass.

I listened to Blame by Calvin Harris feat John Newman and Love Me Harder by Ariana Grande and the Weeknd. Both with their fast beat and layers of sound. The SW22 was up to the task: it kept pace while conveying the beat and various layers with nary a smear.

I them moved to listening to some jazz or audiophile vocals: Keiko Lee, Chie Ayado & Kimiko Itoh. The SW22 was able to present the soundstage very effortlessly and the instrument separation was excellent and all the while the vocals was in the right place without overpowering the music or be drowned out by the music. 

What I will say is that this cable is really growing on me. And that surprises me. You must remember that I am a big fan of BW in its various iterations and Frank's copper venom. To me, the SW 22 has the details and speed of the normal SW, while having more body and smoothness. The bass is not only tight, but is also deep and resounding. Treble extension is not lacking but at the same time there doesn't seem to be any sign of too much brightness.

Don't be surprised if at the end of this loan period, I should decide that this is a keeper.


----------



## longbowbbs

kiats said:


> Today I took the SW22 through its paces with some Mandarin songstresses. The thing about albums produced in China right now are very well recorded but tend to be mastered on the brighter side. Surprisingly, I did not once wince throughout the sample songs I listened. Instead I found myself marveling at the detail, soundstage, timbre of strings and the depth of the bass.
> 
> I listened to Blame by Calvin Harris feat John Newman and Love Me Harder by Ariana Grande and the Weeknd. Both with their fast beat and layers of sound. The SW22 was up to the task: it kept pace while conveying the beat and various layers with nary a smear.
> 
> ...


 
 I suspect all three of us are going to end up keeping them...


----------



## Tony1110

I can't wait to hear this cable after reading all these impressions.


----------



## Viper2005

Received my 22 SW in the post today!  I requested the heavy duty Neutrik HD plugs instead of the carbon fibre ones.
 Gonna give it some time to burn in, but initial impression is very good.  Same detailed but smooth highs as the original SW but the bottom end is more weighted.


----------



## Viper2005

Another pic comparing the original SW (right) and the new 22 SW (left)


----------



## Kiats

longbowbbs said:


> I suspect all three of us are going to end up keeping them...




There goes the new year resolution...


----------



## longbowbbs

kiats said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect all three of us are going to end up keeping them...
> ...


 
 I made a resolution not to have a resolution.....


----------



## Kiats

longbowbbs said:


> I made a resolution not to have a resolution.....:evil:




I am fortunate to have a short memory...


----------



## longbowbbs

kiats said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I made a resolution not to have a resolution.....
> ...


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I suspect all three of us are going to end up keeping them...



Hey its me..the moving dude..still not finished yet..hope tonight it will be...
About this new sw i have now: even..just even...if its far far far better then my copper venom, i still cant keep it..its single ended...and i have a rule that i only use dual mono 8wire 3pin xlr cables on my rig...(my amp is balanced..i only have single output also to test new stuff out on my rig) BUT... If it is as good as Kiats says and it betters my venom then i will have to let frank bake me a 8wire hifimanrookie special of that new SW . OMG..my wife will kill me then...and as i am a 'one cable' guy i will then look for a new home for him 

But first things first

Hope that tonight i will have some time on my rig with the SW...


----------



## Toxic Cables

viper2005 said:


> Another pic comparing the original SW (right) and the new 22 SW (left)


 
 That pic looks great, the 22 has a really nice luster to it.
  
 Have updated my profile page with an up to date price list with most cables, including the new 22 and Roxanne cables.


----------



## hifimanrookie

At last the new sw is connected to my beloved code-x..looks good in the eye..pics taken with ipad air..lolz
Am going to test it with a group no one knows..es posthumus..i test all stuff with music of them...i have some extremely high quality recordings...if something is not good (enough) ..it will show when listening..so wish the SW luck..he will need it..the venom i have passed with flying colors..but thats a balanced dual xlr cable..this is single ended..am curious how it will sound...i also am using an app called fidelizer...it kills many windows services u dont need and so get a better soundexperience..more analog...in theory... 




Am back..first impressions after 15min listening....i have to put volume much much higher... Weird...must be because i am now using single ended output...

Well...

Lots of evetything...and i mean lots!!!! U hear so much more..cant explain it in words...its more..more info..more details compared to my copper venom...but i have a track where a million things happens at same time...and then the SW was struggling not to smear it....the copper venom is clean and in control...the sw sounded like it tried its best...but those details!! I really had to get used to those orcanos of extra info...its not even subtle..but am afraid it could be tiresome on long run on my headphone...but it also could be that it needs more burn in time...or that its now single ended and not balanced dual mono...

I will report later in a week or so to give an update..until now i am impressed...it doesnt sound like ur regular silver cable ...it almost sounds a bit like a good copper (toxic) cable on certain moments....bass is ok...not venom powerful..but ok..its fast though....MUCH better then i expected though...but those extra details!!!!! Holy camoly...am almost afraid to think how a hifimanrookie special SW 22awg version (dual mono/8wire/dual xlr 3pin) will sound like...am now listening to their leadsinger ...her voice...silky...soooo lifelike...maybe even better then my copper venom...frank how do u this??? A silver cable which has some characters good copper cables are known for, but with silver yummies included..Now i understand what kiats meant with that this could be a keeper... 


Hey KIATS..buddy do u recognize what i just said on ur end, as u have the same venom i have also....or am i losing my mind??? Me likey a silver cable?..NO WAY..its like a muslim starting to eat pork....but then again..this cable sounds pretty good ..and i only have it playing for 30min or so . Could it be???

Now back to listening... 

New update..i just recogized it: music is much closer to u..copper venom soundtsage is further away...players are not so close to u....it just hit me! And another thing...looks like it reacts faster..copper venom is a bit more laidback..SW is more agressive...that i didnt hear that earlier..


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  ​ *The Silver Widow 22 Roxanne cable*​ *The wire looks so beautiful, had to take the pics with something that comes nearly close*​  ​  ​  ​ *Bass dials on all Roxanne cables now go in the splitter*​  ​ ​  
 ​  ​  
  
 ​


----------



## hifimanrookie

Come on frank..a golden rolex daytona? I hate those in that color..lolz...best was to use a silver colored snake of urs...hehehe
Or if u wanted to use a watch: a classy silver colored omega..and if u wanted to use a rolex..use the elegant timeless rolex oyster perpetual or a pannerai..my favorite of robust,beautiful and somewhat affordable....hehehe
But a golden rolex daytona is a bit to much..its more a statement 
One of ur competitors would use because of their outrageous pricing sometimes.compared to ur products....lolz

But love the cable..


----------



## Tony1110

hifimanrookie said:


> Come on frank..a golden rolex daytona? I hate those in that color..lolz...best was to use a silver colored snake of urs...hehehe
> Or a classy silver colored omega..and if u wanted to use a rolex..use the elegant timeless rolex oyster....hehehe
> But a golden rolex daytona is a bit to much..its more a statement
> One of ur competitors would use because of their outrageous pricing sometimes.compared to ur products....lolz




Gold's not my colour either...although older men can pull it off. What would I know? My watch is an old Hamilton.

Nice cable though


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Come on frank..a golden rolex daytona? I hate those in that color..lolz...best was to use a silver colored snake of urs...hehehe
> Or a classy silver colored omega..and if u wanted to use a rolex..use the elegant timeless rolex oyster....hehehe
> But a golden rolex daytona is a bit to much..its more a statement
> One of ur competitors would use because of their outrageous pricing sometimes.compared to ur products....lolz


 
 LOL
  
 Snakes all fed last night, so could not handle them so early. Thought i would throw in the gold Daytona as the Widow has gold content  
  
 I don't really wear watches, the wife gets me them every so often.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> LOL
> 
> Snakes all fed last night, so could not handle them so early. Thought i would throw in the gold Daytona as the Widow has gold content
> 
> I don't really wear watches, the wife gets me them every so often.


ur wife gets those for you?? Can i have her on lease? Oops..hehehe mine only says:...me wanna wanna wanna...hehehe

Tip...ask ur wife for a pannerai..i feel that would be the right watch for u..or an oris flight timer automatic, like i have for a milion years now..with dual timezones..so u have an eye on the time of ur also loyal US customers...affordable and unique...wellbuilt and classy..simple but beautiful..just like ur cables


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> ur wife gets those for you?? Can i have her on lease? Oops..hehehe mine only says:...me wanna wanna wanna...hehehe
> 
> Tip...ask ur wife for a pannerai..i feel that would be the right watch for u..or an oris flight timer automatic, like i have for a milion years now..with dual timezones..so u have an eye on the time of ur also loyal US customers...affordable and unique...wellbuilt and classy..simple but beautiful..just like ur cables


 
 I would not wear them mate, i use my phone to check the time when i am out. Only ever wear a watch sometimes when we both go out with friends or to any functions.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I would not wear them mate, i use my phone to check the time when i am out. Only ever wear a watch sometimes when we both go out with friends or to any functions.


----------



## Amish

Hmmm was on the Toxic site and didn't see this silver widow. Just the silver poison.
  
 Whats the difference really? And if it's better why do I not see it online at the site?
  
 ....maybe I'm just blind. lol


----------



## DrSheep

amish said:


> Hmmm was on the Toxic site and didn't see this silver widow. Just the silver poison.
> 
> Whats the difference really? And if it's better why do I not see it online at the site?
> 
> ....maybe I'm just blind. lol


 

 It's on their Facebook page, and you need to PM them for orders.


----------



## hifimanrookie

amish said:


> Hmmm was on the Toxic site and didn't see this silver widow. Just the silver poison.
> 
> Whats the difference really? And if it's better why do I not see it online at the site?
> 
> ....maybe I'm just blind. lol



Ur not blind..lolz...their site is not updated...check this out:

http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables

Edit:
Difference as far i know:
Silver poison: pure silver stranded wire with some gold in it
Silver widow: silver with more gold (then silver poison) infused into the stranded litz wire

The awg is also different (thickness of wire)

Hope this info helps

And as drsheep also states..u can order them by pm here on headfi and on facebook


----------



## citraian

hifimanrookie said:


> Ur not blind..lolz...their site is not updated...check this out:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables
> 
> ...


 
 From what I know both are Silver with up to 1% Gold. The Poison is plain stranded while the Widow is Litz.


----------



## Amish

The Silver Poison pure silver OCC also has the gold. Maybe its used in a different way? Not sure.
  
  
 Silver Poison - Audeze LCD-2 8ft Pure Silver OCC cable
*The wire used for this cable is something very special and made only for me. Pure OCC Silver with Pure Gold injected into it to cover and microschopic gaps the silver might still have. This gives the signal an ultra smooth surface with no crystal boundaries. The gold also add a touch of extra punch in the low end frequency response that is often found a little wanting in silver cables. The total wire diameter is 26awg. After a great deal of R&D this is a configuration I have found supplies a suppior sound when used with this OCC silver cable.*
  
 So I'm in the middle of getting a quote from him and expecting the quote to include the pure silver OCC w/gold Poison cable but I am now asking him for a quote on the widow.


----------



## hifimanrookie

amish said:


> The Silver Poison pure silver OCC also has the gold. Maybe its used in a different way? Not sure.
> 
> 
> Silver Poison - Audeze LCD-2 8ft Pure Silver OCC cable
> ...



I own a custommade 8wire totl copper venom cable from toxic..and i have the new 22awg silver widow on lean to test out..and i can tell ya..the new silver widow is one of best cables i ever heard...am even doubting if it could be better then my copper venom...and thats weird..i have always been a copper guy..no silver cable could satisfy me...but this new cable is really growing on me...it has a good synergy with my code-x and PaG amp.


----------



## Toxic Cables

amish said:


> Hmmm was on the Toxic site and didn't see this silver widow. Just the silver poison.
> 
> Whats the difference really? And if it's better why do I not see it online at the site?
> 
> ....maybe I'm just blind. lol


 
 We don't list everything to try and limit amount of orders.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> At last the new sw is connected to my beloved code-x..looks good in the eye..pics taken with ipad air..lolz
> Am going to test it with a group no one knows..es posthumus..i test all stuff with music of them...i have some extremely high quality recordings...if something is not good (enough) ..it will show when listening..so wish the SW luck..he will need it..the venom i have passed with flying colors..but thats a balanced dual xlr cable..this is single ended..am curious how it will sound...i also am using an app called fidelizer...it kills many windows services u dont need and so get a better soundexperience..more analog...in theory...
> 
> 
> ...




Apologies. I've been a bit tied up at work. And so tired that I just vegetate with the lcd 3/SW 22 when I get time. 

Nope, Hifimanrookie, you are not losing your mind. The SW 22 is certainly very different from a normal SW: more organic and yet so detailed. As for the soundstage, yes, the SW 22 is more immediate and aggressive compared to the copper venom. But such is the nature of the beast.

I am currently listening the DSD of Julia Fischer playing violin solos from Bach. Amazing timbre that you can feel. Great soundstage and space on the recording that a balanced SW 22 is able to bring out. It is also able to keep up with the speed of certain parts while not smearing the nuances or details. And what I like about the SW 22 is that at such an early stage of its life, it is already pretty much calm without any of the occasional harshness that you might expect silver cable to have before burn in.

As I said earlier, the balanced SW 22 is edging ever closer to being a keeper. Frank and I may need to have a little chat.  Though I would really love the new carbon splitter that Frank has coming.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Ended


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Apologies. I've been a bit tied up at work. And so tired that I just vegetate with the lcd 3/SW 22 when I get time.
> 
> Nope, Hifimanrookie, you are not losing your mind. The SW 22 is certainly very different from a normal SW: more organic and yet so detailed. As for the soundstage, yes, the SW 22 is more immediate and aggressive compared to the copper venom. But such is the nature of the beast.
> 
> ...



No worries buddy..i know what you mean with being tired and then have no energy left for anything in the evening 

So u have a balanced version of the new SW? Damn..i would love to hear how that beast sounds on my PaG compared to this single ended version i got..my amp is optimized and built for balanced dual xlr 3pin...not single ended..  single ended output is only there for testing/ comparing reasons
but single ended already sounds really good...it is more fatique though then the copper venom i have..whether its because its the silver wire or that my amp doesnt like single ended output or its just because its single ended cable or because its 4wire instead of 8wire....but yeah..organic (the bass has nice timbre to it..and the plongs on a guitar ....very nice....just like for real) and it has for sure more detail and sounds clearer then the copper venom i have..but the soundstage is really on top of u..the copper is deeper and wider..and bass goes deeper..but sw is still 3days old...we have to see where it goes..if only frank came up with a cable with copper venom rc8 characteristics and this new SW 22AWG fused into one...NOW THAT WOULD REALLY BE THE PERFECT CABLE..

Mmmmmmm maybe a hifimanrookie special version of the new SW 22awg (it would be rev 3 then..lolz)? A 8wire, dual mono, dual 3pin xlr SW-2? Maybe frank has to call the new widow the WIDOWER? Like: SILVER WIDOWER RC-4 or RC-8.as this cable probably kills all other cables on the market soundwise in its pricerange and far above!

 But i have an idea the old SW WILL BE gone soon...and only the new SW will go on 

Ps..guys i made a little update on my comparision of the copper venom and the 8wire BW 22awg i once had..i think in adding this comparision (new SW) into that compare also..so u have one big review of 3cables...i think that would be helpful....but for now i just ended my earlier review with a statement that comes straight from my heart..as always..

. Have fun reading..i have the shortcut under my post if ur interested to read


----------



## Toxic Cables

Please do not PM to just ask what the promo is, it would not be much of a mystery if i told everyone.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Please do not PM to just ask what the promo is, it would not be much of a mystery if i told everyone.


lolz...some people aways think they are smarter then others, the sneeky basterds... Hehehehe 
Its good that u are so honest here 

What was the promo price again? Oops..just kidding matey, at this late hour half my grey cells are disconnected anyway..so smart thinking is not for me now


----------



## DarknightDK

Would the new SW be on promo too? Very very tempting..


----------



## Amish

toxic cables said:


> This weekend only, buy our original SW cable and get a deal that you will not believe and which will make the competition very nervous.
> 
> Only open to headphone cables and will be announced Sunday.
> 
> I guarantee you will regret it if you have wanted a SW and you don't jump on this mystery offer and that is no exaggeration.


 

 You and I have been chatting via email but I am still waiting on the final quote. When you say original SW cable is that a different cable from the silver/gold SW cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

darknightdk said:


> Would the new SW be on promo too? Very very tempting..


 
 No, not the new one, sorry.
  
 You can order the original, believe me, you will be in for a treat.


----------



## Toxic Cables

amish said:


> You and I have been chatting via email but I am still waiting on the final quote. When you say original SW cable is that a different cable from the silver/gold SW cable?


 
 That would have been Max you have been speaking to.
  
 I have just sent the quote.


----------



## Toxic Cables

citraian said:


> From what I know both are Silver with up to 1% Gold. The Poison is plain stranded while the Widow is Litz.


 
 The Silver Poison has upto 1% gold content, the Silver Widows have a little more.
  
 I have and will keep the gold content of the Silver Widow cables confidential, considering the Poison and it's gold content was replicated by near a dozen people soon after release and the Silver Widow has also been attempted to be replicated down to the exact 25.5AWG wire, not 26 or 25, but 25.5AWG, but keeping the gold content to myself will make sure no one can get near the performance of my SW cables.


----------



## citraian

Yes, my mistake. What I was trying to say is that both have gold but only the Widow is Litz.


----------



## Toxic Cables

citraian said:


> Yes, my mistake. What I was trying to say is that both have gold but only the Widow is Litz.


 
 Correct


----------



## longbowbbs

OK...Here are a few more pics with the new SW 22.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Noooooo..not you too!!! A golden oyster?????? Dont u guys have any silver colored watches? And dont say u also dont use it daily..hehehe u sales peeps are to much...i have a few peeps in sales also and yep..u guessed it..golden rolexes...must be a have to get kind of thing for them 
Mmm maybe i have to make a pic with my humble Oris next to the sw22???


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> Noooooo..not you too!!! A golden oyster?????? Dont u guys have any silver colored watches? And dont say u also dont use it daily..hehehe u sales peeps are to much...i have a few peeps in sales also and yep..u guessed it..golden rolexes...must be a have to get kind of thing for them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I do need to know what time it is....


----------



## hifimanrookie

Okay Enough about watches.. 
how do u like the new SW22 compared to ur original SW on ur hd800 and the cavalli liquid gold crimson?


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> Okay Enough about watches..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  

 Another tough weekend trying to get by!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The amp is the Liquid Crimson. It is one step down from the flagship Liquid Gold. Single Ended not balanced. I am very impressed with the new SW22's. The original's were the best I have heard. The low end on the new SW22's is more complete. Fuller but not MOAR as they say. I also like that they have allowed the treble to simply extend up and out with no grain or brightness. Tough to manage with the HD800's. Overall it is a clear upgrade. 
  
 Well done Frank!


----------



## Duncan

Just placed an order for the new version Silver Widow cable for my Shure SE846...

Looking forward to this... Now the wait begins


----------



## sm0731

Am I the only one who don't see it on toxic website? Or it can only be ordered by email Frank...?


----------



## Angelbelow

sm0731 said:


> Am I the only one who don't see it on toxic website? Or it can only be ordered by email Frank...?


 
  
 You can check out Frank's profile on headfi. He has the items listed there.


----------



## Justin_Time

sm0731 said:


> Am I the only one who don't see it on toxic website? Or it can only be ordered by email Frank...?


 
 Just PM Frank.
  
 Be prepared for a long wait.
  
 Also be prepared for the exquisite sound.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sm0731 said:


> Am I the only one who don't see it on toxic website? Or it can only be ordered by email Frank...?



I think i posted this shortcut a million times now..but okay..just in the name of being nice..here is the shortcut to their prices:

http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables

And yeah..for ordering..pls shoot a pm to them....easy peasy 

And th waiting times has been reduced considerably frank told us here on the thread..so no more 6months wait as i did and many of us also..but hey..i always want something NO ONE else has...or what frank made before......hehehe

I think its now back to 4-6weeks for 'standard' single ended cables


----------



## longbowbbs

SW22.....Sweet!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Promo ended.
  
 Those that ordered can expect to receive a 24AWG version instead


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Promo ended.
> 
> Those that ordered can expect to receive a 24AWG version instead


you sneeky basterd..first u give a very low (secret) promo price and then u give them a better cable then was originally said for that price??? u said it would be the SW 25,5awg version and now they get a 24AWG version??? WT..
The world can be so evil  or are u the english version of santa claus or something??? As only he gives presents...mister...ur killing ur competitors with these kind of stuff 

But congrats to the lucky future new owners with their SW24.. Damn..u guys (and or girls)must have a smile from here (amsterdam) to tokyo


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> you sneeky basterd..first u give a very low (secret) promo price and then u give them a better cable then was originally said for that price??? u said it would be the SW 25,5awg version and now they get a 24AWG version??? WT..
> The world can be so evil
> 
> 
> ...


 
 They paid for the 25.5AWG, there was no discount on that price, but instead they will get the 24AWG. This is just a way to get some 24AWG cables out there for impressions.
  
 I wanted to bridge the price gap between the 22 and the 25.5AWG as it is quite significant, why i am releasing the 24. The 24 is not available for IEM cables, just headphones.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> They paid for the 25.5AWG, there was no discount on that price, but instead they will get the 24AWG. This is just a way to get some 24AWG cables out there for impressions.
> 
> I wanted to bridge the price gap between the 22 and the 25.5AWG as it is quite significant, why i am releasing the 24. The 24 is not available for IEM cables.


 oh okay..smart move..still...they get a huge discount anyway on the sw24 then 
But i agree..its a good and healthy and honest way to get new models on the road to customers...better then sceamy blabla sales rep talk....now unget real life feedback from customers...yep..well done frank...

The loan SW22 is burning in fine...(i cant switch my PaG off anyway) i am letting it play non stop all day long...so it has lots of hours already now..and wow...yesterday i switched back to my beloved venom...and i didnt like it as i did!! Only after a while i felt the magic again..WT...this new SW22 is very addictive!!! 
And i am not even having a dual mono balanced 8wire SW22.. Its a regular 4wire single ended cable...my amp is in limpmode when he uses that output..but still...sounds very good...if only i could get my greedy hands on a balanced version of this magical SW22


----------



## longbowbbs

I have been comparing the SW22 to the Nordost Heimdall 2. Both are very strong contenders for TOTL headphone cables. I will get some more time in this week before the Heimdall 2's go back. The Heimdall's come in at $799 USD for a 2 meter set using a 4 pin balanced termination. I have the Single Ended SW22's. The Liquid Crimson amp is a single ended amp. The 4 pin out is still a single ended output. Four pin for convenience. Equal power so this is probably one of the better amps to make the comparison. 
  
 This reviewer stuff can be fun!


----------



## Justin_Time

toxic cables said:


> The Silver Poison has upto 1% gold content, the Silver Widows have a little more.
> 
> I have and will keep the gold content of the Silver Widow cables confidential, considering the Poison and it's gold content was replicated by near a dozen people soon after release and the Silver Widow has also been attempted to be replicated down to the exact 25.5AWG wire, not 26 or 25, but 25.5AWG, but keeping the gold content to myself will make sure no one can get near the performance of my SW cables.




Frank,

Your secret is NOT safe with me.

I did some careful analysis of the wires in your SW22AWG cable--look up my profile, that's what I do for a living--and came up with the exact gold content that I am sending to all your competitors: it is just a tad more than 1%, it is 1.61803...%

Oh my gosh: it is the bloody Golden Ratio! No wonder the SW22AWG cable sounds so good!!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

justin_time said:


> Frank,
> 
> Your secret is NOT safe with me.
> 
> ...


 
 Not a problem mate, with the cables i sold you, i can use that to buy another batch and change it all up again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Good thing you didn't check the silver content, you would have found out it's 98.38197% alumiuim, now that's the actual secret to the sound.


----------



## Angelbelow

What a nice treat for those who ordered the silver widow during the promos. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony1110

Mine's just arrived. Won't have the chamce to listen to it until tonight, but what a nice looking cable


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  ​ All gone​


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> ​
> Will run the SW promo for the next 5 cables.​






Hey frank...have u smoked pot or something???? Are u loosing ur mind..getting old huh? As seriously...thats a outrageous deal mr.! Very secretly i checked one of franks competitors ( ( i do that all the time...i see it as a game..i also do it on amps brands..always curious for good new stuff..thats how i stumbled upon BC and toxic) and i saw they charge 200usd more for a comparable (in built) 8ft cable made of 25.5awg silver cable then what Toxic normally offers and on top of that u now get a 24AWG version (as promo offer) for that lower price.

And another thing: franks cable is litz 2 type and the cable from the competitor is litz 4 type..and they say litz 4 is better because they have some kind of extra dampening inside each strand of wire and a single internal core or something and according to them this should provide more detail and less vibration....could this be the reason why they are so hugely higher priced and is that difference really worth the higher price? And on the other hand frank uses Gold and a bigger diameter silver wire in his cable..so .....as far i know that should always cost more but it isnt...mmmm so frank..how u do that? Put more in and still have the better price???

.now u tell me...is that craziness or not? Hey frank..u know u have to make a living right???? U know..u cant starve ur poor snakes, ur babyboy and ur wife just because u want to give ur customers the best and lowest price for the best quality possible...be careful okay..or else... 

Seriously...this is one hell of a deal peeps...especially if u do ur homework a bit...if i was in the market for a 25.5SW (and get a better 24AWG SW instead) i would jump on it..blindly...am now auditing the 22awg SW version to compare it to my Copper Venom..and by god..i have to admit..it sounds damn good...and thats coming from a hardcore copper lover, who owns the TOTL copper venom RC-8 ( i was first one to get this version of the copper venom)


----------



## ghostchili

I'll leave Frank alone as they are swamped...
  
 Advice for my LCD-2.2 non Fazored all would be standard with a 1/4" 6.3mm Toxic Cables custom carbon fibre plug.
  
 -Silver Poison French Silk (OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold in a French Silk jacket/Cryo) The only stranded silver French Silk cable on the market.
  Starting at £180 6ft
  
 -Viper 18awg (OCC Stranded Silver plated Copper/Cryo)
  Starting at £150 6ft
  
 -Viper 24AWG (OCC Stranded Silver plated Copper/Cryo)
  Headphone Cables starting at £105 6ft
  
 -Black Widow 22AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in Clear PE/Cryo)
  Starting at £140 6ft
  
 or
  
 -Black Widow French Silk 24/22AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in Fench Silk Jacket/Cryo) The only high purity OCC/Cryo French Silk cable on the market.
  Starting at £165 for 6ft
  
 They are only Audeze LCD-2.2's paired with a Lyr2/Bifrost uber combo so I don't want to go to crazy price wise.
 Thanks!


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Hey frank...have u smoked pot or something???? Are u loosing ur mind..getting old huh? As seriously...thats a outrageous deal mr.! Very secretly i checked one of franks competitors ( ( i do that all the time...i see it as a game..i also do it on amps brands..always curious for good new stuff..thats how i stumbled upon BC and toxic) and i saw they charge 200usd more for a comparable (in built) 8ft cable made of 25.5awg silver cable then what Toxic normally offers and on top of that u now get a 24AWG version (as promo offer) for that lower price.
> 
> And another thing: franks cable is litz 2 type and the cable from the competitor is litz 4 type..and they say litz 4 is better because they have some kind of extra dampening inside each strand of wire and a single internal core or something and according to them this should provide more detail and less vibration....could this be the reason why they are so hugely higher priced and is that difference really worth the higher price? And on the other hand frank uses Gold and a bigger diameter silver wire in his cable..so .....as far i know that should always cost more but it isnt...mmmm so frank..how u do that? Put more in and still have the better price???
> 
> ...


 
 My Comments below are based on my own wire/cables.
  
 Both the SW 22 and 24 are actually type 4  Litz. If you look a few pages earlier, you will see that i posted a picture of the internal structure of the SW22. Below is another picture side by side of the SW22 type 4 and SW22 type 2 R&D wire.
  
 We opted  for type 4 litz simply for the design of our own cables. A type 2 litz wire has an odd number of  bundled strands, while with the 4 we get an even number, meaning that these bundles can be evenly split in to making 4 wires cables for the likes of the Roxanne which require 8 conductors.
  
 People also seem to assume that the higher the number associated with something, that it must be the better product, type 2 and now type 4 and as a business, this is something that i also had to take in to consideration. I found both, when constructed the same without the centre core, to sound the exact same.
  
 The sonic abilities of the 22 has nothing to do with it being type 4 litz, but more to do with other aspects of the wires construction, such as the *strands which the actual signal travels through.*
  
 I compared both Type 2 and 4 in the same gauge, strand count and size and came to my opinion. Then again, i am getting old, so my ears could be failing me


----------



## hifimanrookie

Thanks for explanation frank...i once again learned a bit more about cables 

And yeah..the SW22 really sounds heavenly now...decisions decisions...hey kiats and longbowbbs...how are u guys with the Sw22? Also in same stunned stases as me? Not believing that a silver cable at that price can sound like this? Its almost like the pros of copper is fused into the pros of silver cables...so weird..i really hated silver based cables because of their trebly heavy and bass light sound signature...but this...

So guys..whats ur take on this...KIATS..did u already have ur money ready? Hehehe


----------



## nigeljames

hifimanrookie said:


> Thanks for explanation frank...i once again learned a bit more about cables
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Welcome to the 'bright' side Paulo.


----------



## hifimanrookie

nigeljames said:


> Welcome to the 'bright' side.


not to be a buzzkill or something..but this SW22 is all but bright...its just right...nowhere near the bright soundsignature silverr based cables normally have, or else i wouldnt like it  AND I ONLY LIKE THIS SILVER CABLE..hehehe 

But thanks Nigel, for saying that..hehehehe i feel accepted already by the brighty bunch


----------



## Toxic Cables

nigeljames said:


> Welcome to the 'bright' side Paulo.


----------



## nigeljames

hifimanrookie said:


> not to be a buzzkill or something..*but this SW22 is all but bright.*..its just right...nowhere near the bright soundsignature silverr based cables normally have, or else i wouldnt like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I didn't mean 'bright' in a literal sense. I have yet to hear a 'bright' sounding Toxic silver cable and hope to hear the SW22 soon.


----------



## nigeljames

toxic cables said:


>


 
  
 I knew we would get Paulo on board eventually


----------



## hifimanrookie

nigeljames said:


> I knew we would get Paulo on board eventually


damn...i think i am poisoned....how in gods name i can like a silver cable??? WT...I MUST be poisoned for sure.....and no..i didnt ask frank for a quote for a custom hifimanrookie special version of the SW22 with some outworldly sleeve around it, just in case i want one......no way i would do that, or did i? 

Hey Kiats..how is ur anti serum working against the poison? are u still sane and coppery? Or did u go down the bright road also?


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> Thanks for explanation frank...i once again learned a bit more about cables
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No worries Paulo. I bought mine...


----------



## longbowbbs

nigeljames said:


> toxic cables said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
 No longer on the "dark" side...


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> No worries Paulo. I bought mine...



Wasnt that cable supposed to be a loaner??? Hehehe 

And even worse my friend..i found a rare vintage 80ties quality handmade class A amp (inca tech the claymore) in the storage of my mums while clearing it out...so who knows..maybe i even will try speaker amping again 

Now i need to get a decent iem and dap in 3 months, as i am planning to hit the gym again and start running daily as i did many years ago


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > No worries Paulo. I bought mine...
> ...


 
 Whooops! What can ya do?


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Whooops! What can ya do?


----------



## longbowbbs

So how does the hotel room look tonight?


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> So how does the hotel room look tonight?


are you saying u take all that with u to hotels? Seriously? Omg...the max i took with me when i travelled for work was a hifiman hm602 DAP and a westone um3x iem...and my windows laptop ofcourse...and that was it

But mate..it looks good!!!! Almost like home


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > So how does the hotel room look tonight?
> ...


 
 I am finishing the review for the Cavalli Audio Liquid Crimson. A lot of this gets shipped back to Cavalli this week so that's why I have the stash with me. it is a bit awkward to have to repack it away everyday so the maid does not end up with a killer rig....


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Thanks for explanation frank...i once again learned a bit more about cables
> 
> And yeah..the SW22 really sounds heavenly now...decisions decisions...hey kiats and longbowbbs...how are u guys with the Sw22? Also in same stunned stases as me? Not believing that a silver cable at that price can sound like this? Its almost like the pros of copper is fused into the pros of silver cables...so weird..i really hated silver based cables because of their trebly heavy and bass light sound signature...but this...
> 
> So guys..whats ur take on this...KIATS..did u already have ur money ready? Hehehe




Sorry... I've been lost in the music.  heheh! Always!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I am finishing the review for the Cavalli Audio Liquid Crimson. A lot of this gets shipped back to Cavalli this week so that's why I have the stash with me. it is a bit awkward to have to repack it away everyday so the maid does not end up with a killer rig....


smart thinking...she could end up with a killer rig and u get a killer kick from cavallli etc..hehehe 

So ur finishing up the review huh? Good for u..maybe u could review that new cross hybrid tube-ss (pre) amp from BC? HEHEHE for sure ur unbiassed...a trade hard to find nowadays among reviewers i understand...am glad ur one now...soooo...ask gil butt (his nickname) to review stuff of them...


----------



## Kiats

Just a quick note on my continuing adventure with the SW22: all I will say is that if you own an LCD3 like me and is frustrated that it is not quite fulfilling its promise, you should really get the SW22. You will get nuances, timbre and emotiveness you knew was always there somewhere.


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I am finishing the review for the Cavalli Audio Liquid Crimson. A lot of this gets shipped back to Cavalli this week so that's why I have the stash with me. it is a bit awkward to have to repack it away everyday so the maid does not end up with a killer rig....
> ...


 
 If they are at CanJam or Axpona I will ask if they would like me to review an amp. That would be fun!


----------



## Justin_Time

ghostchili said:


> I'll leave Frank alone as they are swamped...
> 
> Advice for my LCD-2.2 non Fazored all would be standard with a 1/4" 6.3mm Toxic Cables custom carbon fibre plug.
> 
> ...




I tried several cables including those not made by Frank.

The Silver Poison works best--there was no other silver wires available at that time from Frank.

You need all the silver you can get to steer the LCD2 away from the Dark Side of the Force and turn them into a real Jedi Knight.

I also tried the Silver Widow and that works great as well with the LCD2/3. Will try the SW22AWG soon. I am sure it will work great with the HE-6, possibly better that the Copper Venom, but still unsure of how that will work with the LCD2. All these other choices unfortunately may be outside of your price range.


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> If they are at CanJam or Axpona I will ask if they would like me to review an amp. That would be fun!



Smart thinking...hope u succeed...as they are worth it to be reviewed by a true unbiassed reviewer like u....and who knows..maybe u end up with a BC jewel one day..as what i read about them and what i know myself and knowing how u are, tells me u COULD enjoy it so much that u will get ur money ready one day in the future 

HINT: my PAG loves the SW22


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > If they are at CanJam or Axpona I will ask if they would like me to review an amp. That would be fun!
> ...


 
 Perhaps the one down side to reviewing is the risk of needing to own everything you review...


----------



## hifimanrookie

justin_time said:


> I tried several cables including those not made by Frank.
> 
> The Silver Poison works best--there was no other silver wires available at that time from Frank.
> 
> ...



I understand he wants some punch and warm midrange but not loosing on a sweet treble...so i thought about a cable that is told to be best of both worlds (copper and silver), the VIRUS...i never heard one..but i think it could be the one for our new future toxican..i know some of u have a Virus ..what ya think guys...i cant help him with that as i only know BW22 RC-4 & RC-8, Silver Poison RC-4, Copper Venom RC-8 and now the SW22 RC-4.. So pls help our fellow future toxican.....thanks guys!!!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Perhaps the one down side to reviewing is the risk of needing to own everything you review...:evil:


true...but only if its really outrageous good...so good u just cant let it go....we both know that feeling now....right? :veryevil:


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the one down side to reviewing is the risk of needing to own everything you review...
> ...


 
 Yes we do my friend!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Yes we do my friend!


----------



## DrSheep

Yes very true... and here is my open box for my new SW cable for the JH Audio Roxanne.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684396/new-jh-audio-flagship-siren-series-roxanne/7380#post_11223864


----------



## sensui123

Look at all this viral advertising for Toxic Cable with the new SW22.....it's WORKING!  Frank, I'll be getting with you soon for SW22 cable replacements heh.  Jealous guys that already has it, enjoy!  Beautiful cables as always....kind of nice leaving head fi for awhile and come back to some goodies after the holidays.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sensui123 said:


> Look at all this viral advertising for Toxic Cable with the new SW22.....it's WORKING!  Frank, I'll be getting with you soon for SW22 cable replacements heh.  Jealous guys that already has it, enjoy!  Beautiful cables as always....kind of nice leaving head fi for awhile and come back to some goodies after the holidays.



Can u imagine that even the most loyal copper cable lover ever could be interested in this cable to buy? Yep am talking about me!!! Remember me? Copper above all 

Just a quick update on my impressions of the loan 4wire single ended SW22 i have ..

Soundwise its still getting better..BUT..something weird happened..the sound is a bit thinner now!!! Bass is less impactful now...yesterday i found that out when i got a bit noisia (throwup feeling).. And i only get that when the treble gets to agressive compared to other frequencies...i got that feeling listening to some R&B in mp3 320 quality....that music had very agressive treble and very fast bass levels..could be because of how it was recorded or that it was an inferior quality mp3 (most of my music is uncompressed WAV with very high bitrates or SACD rips)... Dont know yet..but didnt like that feeling as i had to stop listening to music a bit (was listening for 2hrs).. After that i tried my beloved Copper Venom RC-8 and no problem at all with noisia feelings...could it be tyat the SW22 is to resolving for me? To much info? And i mean also giving the wrong info (of bad source material)... U guys know my ears are very very very very sensitive..so if ur like me..and have a brighter soundinh rig..take the copper Venom... 

I just thought of somethinh..it also could be that its single ended...as i mentioned before...my amp plays on limpmode when on single ended output...that could also be the reason..
But for 99.9 procent this cable sounds wonderful..

sorry frank..but u know me..am deadly honest..so had to mention this little thingie..but am sure u appreciate it that i am honest like this..last thing we want is another fanboy of some brand..that only is positive...hehehe 


Oh yeah..one thing i REALLY dislike frank...i dont know if it just my cable..but i am terrified of the hifiman connectors u put on my SW22... They look like those plastic standard plugs..u cant see any of the sexy carbon fibre! why didnt u put those sexy carbon hifimanconnectors like u did on my both hifimanrookie specials of the BW and Copper Venom RC-8??? Or is it only because this is a loaner?? Or is the rubber/plastics covering the carbon? i wouldnt be happy with these connectors on my SW22 if i would buy a Sw22 with u... 

Okay..dont get me wrong..this cable gives u a sound experience u probably never ever experienced in ur life before..and that for a price u wont believe...if ur in the market for a resolving, non piercingheavy (except with bad source material) treble, hard hitting fast bass and that midrange...u hear timbres on voices (and some kind of wonderful vibration in voices..cant explain it in english..sorry)..THIS IS THE CABLE FOR U!!! 

.did i say that fast agressive guitars (evenacence, within temptation, unheilig, rammstein, and violins (classical violins concerts) sound as if they are playing faster then u normally experperienced??Its all more punchy and faster...u hear that especially with HUGE classical concerts..like analog recorded soundtracks for movies....u can pinpoint almost every instrument and where the choir/background singers are..not any hint of smearing! Damn frank..u found something special here....just outstanding..and it keeps on getting better...

But that mp3 thingie on agressive music (R&B and hiphop).. Funny is that today i tried some track of eminem rip from LP and even on high levels (to my ears ofcourse) i had no problems....so i think its just the very high detail reproduction of the SW pairing with my resolving PaG, which is deadly for bad recordings i found out also, could be the culprit of that feeling yesterday...but the sound changed for sure..a bit lighter on its feet..less bass impactful...

But that last thing also happened when i was burning in my PaG at a certain point...(u can check it on my review..i mention it there..so u see am not making it up..lolz)....so i am sure it will repack himself and get fatter again

See ya until next update guys..

Ps..Mr. Fang..if u read this....i dont mind reviewing ur HE1000 also..i think i just found the perfect cable for it ... 

Am out guys..hope u enjoyed the reading..as always its raw and direct..personal but ALWAYS honest....in good way or critical way...


----------



## Tony1110

hifimanrookie said:


> Can u imagine that even the most loyal copper cable lover ever could be interested in this cable to buy? Yep am talking about me!!! Remember me? Copper above all
> 
> Just a quick update on my impressions of the loan 4wire single ended SW22 i have ..
> 
> ...




I'm used to the balanced output of my V281 and I normally use a copper cable. I don't feel right giving out impressions because of the general superiority of running headphones balanced out of my amp. Frank kindly offered to re terminate my loaner cable from SE to 4-pin XLR so I can compare it to my Charleston cable. The Charleston cable is miles better than stock but I expect a silver cable of this quality to surpass it with my particular headphones.


----------



## hifimanrookie

tony1110 said:


> I'm used to the balanced output of my V281 and I normally use a copper cable. I don't feel right giving out impressions because of the general superiority of running headphones balanced out of my amp. Frank kindly offered to re terminate my loaner cable from SE to 4-pin XLR so I can compare it to my Charleston cable. The Charleston cable is miles better than stock but I expect a silver cable of this quality to surpass it with my particular headphones.



I would love to hear this SW22 from my balanced dual 3pin xlr output..or with an adapter to use it balanced..but dont have an adapter anymore....but have a feeling it could make a huge difference...and knowing how it already sounds SE...but as i said..this is a loaner...so i have to review it as it is..in all honesty


----------



## longbowbbs

Just popped in Evanesence "Made of Stone" with the HD800's and the SW22's SE. Awesome. Huge soundstage and Amy Lee's amazing soaring vocals. Great way start the day!


----------



## Kiats

I have happily sending impressions as I burnt in the cable. That was off the Aurender Flow, standing in as desktop DAC, because the Bricasti M1 was being upgraded - new chip set for playing up to DXD and 128 DSD, and a fuse bypass.
  
 The Bricasti is back. Since yesterday. Oh how I missed it. Don't get me wrong: the Flow is a wonderful little compact thing and it punches way above it's price point. But nothing like the Bricasti. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm still enjoying the SW22 and how balanced it is. I'm not the biggest fan of silver cables by and large. In fact, I've told Frank: sorry, but this one is not coming home to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This weekend, I've also been giving the Abyss a run out with the lovely Copper Venom. So so smooth, and yet detailed. And I love the depth of the soundstage and the weight of the notes. 
  
 The SW 22 is a keeper for sure. Of course, what I will say is this: if you love the BW, the Copper Venom is a home run. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Excuse me while I get back to the music. The lovely Sandy Lam beckons...


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> I have happily sending impressions as I burnt in the cable. That was off the Aurender Flow, standing in as desktop DAC, because the Bricasti M1 was being upgraded - new chip set for playing up to DXD and 128 DSD, and a fuse bypass.
> 
> The Bricasti is back. Since yesterday. Oh how I missed it. Don't get me wrong: the Flow is a wonderful little compact thing and it punches way above it's price point. But nothing like the Bricasti. :tongue_smile:
> 
> ...



I agree..if u love ur Bw then for sure the copper venom is ur ultimate copper cable....especially in a 8wire version. 

Update..i made a decision...For anyone interested..i maybe could have a certain unique sounding ruby red silk sleeved copper venom RC-8 in dual mono dual xl3 3pin configuation, (the original one...first of its kind..also known as one of the hifimanrookie specials ..) .FOR SALE....as i think i am going to let Frank bake me a very special SW22 in a hifimanrookie special version...again the first of its kind...maybe...as i am a 'one cable guy'.. So dont need two cables... 

So if anyone is interested in owning probably the finest sounding copper cable on the market and for sure one of the most unique one on the market..contact me....for sure it will be much much much cheaper then any other comparable cable on the market..and its as new..and best thing: i just got it burned-in..so u dont need to do that anymore...its plug and enjoy musical bliss


----------



## Toxic Cables

Really glad everyone is enjoying the SW22 so much


----------



## longbowbbs

toxic cables said:


> Really glad everyone is enjoying the SW22 so much


----------



## nigeljames

hifimanrookie said:


> I agree..if u love ur Bw then for sure the copper venom is ur ultimate copper cable....especially in a 8wire version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  ​ *Toxic Cables new custom made carbon fibre splitter to match our range of plugs*​  ​ *Toxic Cables was the first to apply carbon splitters on our headphone cables nearly 3 years ago and it was about time we went back to them, to match the rest of our connector range*​  ​ *At just 3.7g, 30mm length and 10.9mm diameter, this is the smallest, lightest and nicest carbon splitter on the market.  Made to fit our cables like a glove, so no big gaps on the entries at either end.*​  ​ *Here it is, modeled by the new SW22, notice the carbon look case also that the 22 now ships with*​  ​  ​  
 ​  ​ *Also say goodbye to receiving other models of our cables in plastic bags, here are the new clear cases all our cables will now ship in, allowing you to store the cables safely when not in use.*​  ​ ​ Please note, cables with XLR plugs will still ship in bags till we receive larger cases​  ​ *We are also proud to announce,they we have just signed our contract for the 3rd year running as a head-fi sponsor*​


----------



## DrSheep

Nice, and how hard will it to make the JHA bass adjuster on the carbon splitter?  Also, what's the major difference between your SW25 vs. SW22 cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

drsheep said:


> Nice, and how hard will it to make the JHA bass adjuster on the carbon splitter?  Also, what's the major difference between your SW25 vs. SW22 cable?


 
 Impossible and that's not something i often say.
  
 Difference if the size, strand count and configuration.


----------



## hifimanrookie

*h*


toxic cables said:


> Impossible and that's not something i often say.
> 
> Difference if the size, strand count and configuration.



U forgot to say that the treble is extended without being harsh and that the bass hits harder and lower...all in all the soundexperience with the Sw22 is much better then with the SW25 ..just ask longbowbbs..he now owns both..and i am testing out a Sw22 in SE version....and love it very very much..and as far i know..ALL loaners of the Sw22 are no longer loaners..they are all bought by the reviewers.(except mine..but thats only because i need a balanced cable) .its that good...

even I, being a extreme copper lover, am going to sell my beloved custom Copper Venom RC-8 that i bought 2months ago..already contacted Frank to bake me a custom hifimanrookie special version of the SW22...

 Yep..it happened...the miracle of Toxic Cables....they made the miracle happen...Me turning to the brighty side and away from the darker side....how for gods sake could that happen???? 

So guys and girls..its official...i asked frank to bake me a new hifimanrookie special..again a first of its kind, as all hifimanrookie specials are  

UPDATE: my copper venom is sold awaiting the arrival of my new cable in 6weeks time 

Now the wait begins, again 

COMPLETELY offtopic..but its to funny to let it go and not share with u guys...

--------------

FUNNY UPDATE!!*FUNNY UPDATE!!*

One of my Toxic buddies just shared a quote with me (thanks Chuck!) that i just cant keep to myself as its so funny...here it goes and i quote:

One of the funniest things I heard from an audiophile is: "My biggest fear is I die and my wife sells my stuff for what I told her I paid for it". 

------------

Well...so...in my case..if i die abruptly then u have to check the sales thread like a hawk, as certain goodies of mine will be put on sale by my beloved wifey for prices u wont even get a shiit modi for, as i bought my stuff for that cheap...OFFICIALLY..REALLY!!! ....hehehe. :atsmile:


----------



## ghostchili

hifimanrookie said:


> I understand he wants some punch and warm midrange but not loosing on a sweet treble...so i thought about a cable that is told to be best of both worlds (copper and silver), the VIRUS...i never heard one..but i think it could be the one for our new future toxican..i know some of u have a Virus ..what ya think guys...i cant help him with that as i only know BW22 RC-4 & RC-8, Silver Poison RC-4, Copper Venom RC-8 and now the SW22 RC-4.. So pls help our fellow future toxican.....thanks guys!!!


 

 Thanks for all the help hifiman,
 I went with the Silver Poison. If those in the know feel the Virus is a better choice, let me know ASAP, I've flip flopped on Frank enough already


----------



## Kerouac

> I went with the Silver Poison. If those in the know feel the Virus is a better choice, let me know ASAP, I've flip flopped on Frank enough already


 
 I also ordered a Silver Poison (because I already have a copper and a silver/copper hybrid one) iem cable today. Hopefully it will have good synergy with my V6S and/or 1p2...
  
 Btw, I'm happy that it comes with the new splitter & case. Imo both look awesome!
 Now the waiting game begins...


----------



## Toxic Cables

ghostchili said:


> Thanks for all the help hifiman,
> I went with the Silver Poison. If those in the know feel the Virus is a better choice, let me know ASAP, I've flip flopped on Frank enough already


 
 Don't be concerned about changing the order, i don't mind how many times you do this before the order is made, i want you to get the cable you want.


----------



## Toxic Cables

kerouac said:


> I also ordered a Silver Poison (because I already have a copper and a silver/copper hybrid one) iem cable today. Hopefully it will have good synergy with my V6S and/or 1p2...
> 
> *Btw, I'm happy that it comes with the new splitter & case. Imo both look awesome!*
> *Now the waiting game begins...*


 
 The Poison and cables that cost less previously did not have splitters included, now all cables it fits will and price will remain the same.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> The Poison and cables that cost less previously did not have splitters included, now all cables it fits will and price will remain the same.



Now thats nice of u mr. Frank 

Ps..i still think ur last name must be Claus and that ur uncle (i believe his name starts with a S) visits u once a year as ur always being nice to ur customers doing extra stuff without asking anything in return (as in money..hehehe)..


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Now thats nice of u mr. Frank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I do it for my benefit mate, it makes me feel good knowing my customers are happy, where would i be without you guys, that's something i never take for granted.


----------



## ghostchili

toxic cables said:


> I do it for my benefit mate, it makes me feel good knowing my customers are happy, where would i be without you guys, that's something i never take for granted.


 

 When I'm in the UK I'll be dropping off a **** load of beer to your shop!


----------



## Kerouac

I think I've read sometimes (forget where, but I guess it was in a pub) that cables baptised in beer will sound heavenly...




 Maybe this is the magic behind Toxic Cables


----------



## Toxic Cables

kerouac said:


> I think I've read sometimes (forget where, but I guess it was in a pub) that cables baptised in beer will sound heavenly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nope, i rub the contacts of the connectors with my snakes poop = intoxicating sound and smell


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Nope, i rub the contacts of the connectors with my snakes poop = intoxicating sound and smell


 





 poop??????? i thought u sprinkled daily venom of ur snakes over the cables...


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> poop??????? i thought u sprinkled daily venom of ur snakes over the cables...


 

  
 Lick the cable, you will end up high all night.


----------



## ghostchili

toxic cables said:


> Lick the cable, you will end up high all night.




Never mind the beer, I'll have to bring something else


----------



## hifimanrookie

ghostchili said:


> Never mind the beer, I'll have to bring something else



I'll join u then


----------



## Toxic Cables

ghostchili said:


> Never mind the beer, I'll have to bring something else


 
 You know what, i like you so consider yourself upgraded to the SW from the Poison


----------



## Toxic Cables

kerouac said:


> I also ordered a Silver Poison (because I already have a copper and a silver/copper hybrid one) iem cable today. Hopefully it will have good synergy with my V6S and/or 1p2...
> 
> Btw, I'm happy that it comes with the new splitter & case. Imo both look awesome!
> Now the waiting game begins...


 
 You too my friend, SW for you.
  
 Today's been a good day and am in a good mood.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> You too my friend, SW for you.
> 
> Today's been a good day and am in a good mood.



WT...ru nuts???? U know its not christmas huh? How in the hell u can do this? I will make a complain to ur uncle that he has to cut u from his will...as ur being to good during the wrong season. 
But now ur doing it anyway..how about a SW22 in a hifimanrookiespecial version with some yummy sxy mindblowing sleeve AND a panerai watch (a genuine one pls) to top it off for me? how about it huh? I have been a good boy all year long!!! 

wait a second...just wait a second..its not christmas time...damn..am all confused now...u see what happens if u do a nice thing to ur customer no one would ever dream off? I get all confused....damn frank...i hate u!!! Now i have to decaf for hours by listening to my rig through that SW22 i have on loan.....OH THE HORROR!!!!!!! Thanks a lot mr. Niceguy... 

And fellow toxicans..CONGRATS!!! U probably got one of the finest sounding cables on the market and that for an unbelievable price...better get a lottery ticket of the next lottery also now ur at, as that lucky are u 

And Lance: trust me when i say u will go out of ur mind when u hear that SW through ur LCD2.2...(let it burn in for at least 100hrs my friend).. So no need to get advice from me anymore about the silver poison or the virus...this cable exceeds both.....

My job is done... My voodoo doll of frank did its work well, it can go back into its box :veryevil:


----------



## Toxic Cables

I always do a prize draw when i renew my sponsorship, but thought why not upgrade those that have actually paid me for a cable.
  
 I have always found that giving, gives back.
  
 And i have received 950 likes on a post i posted somewhere, now that's something to celebrate.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I always do a prize draw when i renew my sponsorship, but thought why not upgrade those that have actually paid me for a cable.
> 
> I have always found that giving, gives back.



Am maybe a funny guy..but seriously..this is good what u do now...u have my fullest respect as a customer. If u were in the same market as i am professionally i would suggest ur products to many of my contacts/ clients/ collegues...and thats meant seriously as the professional i am in my job...congrats on ur renewel by the way!

And now i go back to my decaf and close my eyes...evenasence is doing a live private concert in front of me..and that lady leadsinger even sat on my lap a couple of times..yummy..oops i mean..wonderful music 

950 likes huh? Cool.... That will wake them up :veryevil:


----------



## Kerouac

toxic cables said:


> kerouac said:
> 
> 
> > I also ordered a Silver Poison (because I already have a copper and a silver/copper hybrid one) iem cable today. Hopefully it will have good synergy with my V6S and/or 1p2...
> ...


 
 Wow...I'm really surprised by this great gesture. I thought my birthday was 2 weeks ago, but I guess I completely miscalculated it this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 THANKS!!!


----------



## ghostchili

ghostchili said:


> Never mind the beer, I'll have to bring something else


 
  
  


toxic cables said:


> You know what, i like you so consider yourself upgraded to the SW from the Poison


 

 Frank, You ROCK! That made me decision pretty easy


----------



## hifimanrookie

ghostchili said:


> Frank, You ROCK! That made me decision pretty easy



What decision? .dont tell me ur now thinking whether to get the SW or copper venom  as i am out to advice u for now...no energy anymore and..it gives u to much luck.. 
Oops..evenasence is calling me again..have to go...adios amigos...

And congrats to u both buddies..welcome to the good life of listening to music


----------



## ghostchili

No decision, SW Terminated in a 4 pin XLR for my Audeze LCD 2.2's! This will be the first time I hear these cans balanced


----------



## hifimanrookie

ghostchili said:


> No decision, SW Terminated in a 4 pin XLR for my Audeze LCD 2.2's! This will be the first time I hear these cans balanced


----------



## Viper2005

ghostchili said:


> No decision, SW Terminated in a 4 pin XLR for my Audeze LCD 2.2's! This will be the first time I hear these cans balanced




I bought the balanced Sw22 originally for my LCDX, but yesterday I tried them on my LCD2.2 (prefazor) and wow! It turns it into the monster that it should be! The veil has been lifted and the beastly bass is tightened! And the cable hasn't more than 30 hours on it!


----------



## ghostchili

viper2005 said:


> I bought the balanced Sw22 originally for my LCDX, but yesterday I tried them on my LCD2.2 (prefazor) and wow! It turns it into the monster that it should be! The veil has been lifted and the beastly bass is tightened! And the cable hasn't more than 30 hours on it!




The 22's must look like tree trunks compared to stock cables!(In a good way)


----------



## Viper2005

ghostchili said:


> The 22's must look like tree trunks compared to stock cables!




It's not too bad actually, it still has about the same profile as the q-cable I had been using!
I don't even remember what the stock cable looks like!


----------



## hifimanrookie

ghostchili said:


> The 22's must look like tree trunks compared to stock cables!



Nope...its very slim and light (and very flexible) if u compare it to my monstrious copper venom its really skinny!


----------



## hifimanrookie

viper2005 said:


> It's not too bad actually, it still has about the same profile as the q-cable I had been using!
> I don't even remember what the stock cable looks like!



Hey, am wondering, out of curiosity... i saw u owning a Q-cable cable...how do u compare that cable against ur new Sw22? Thanks!


----------



## Viper2005

hifimanrookie said:


> Hey, am wondering, out of curiosity... i saw u owning a Q-cable cable...how do u compare that cable against ur new Sw22? Thanks!


 
  
 The Q-cable is comparable to the Black Widow cable.
 The Q is a nice sounding cable, I currently have it on my LCD-X.   Certainly the highs are a bit more extended with the SW22, and the bass is better textured.  I hear more of a difference with the SW22 on my LCD2.2's than on the X's.
 I think the X's are more suited to the Q, as the highs are already more extended on this phone, and the addition of a little warmth is welcome.
 But I'm really enjoying the sound of the SW22 + LCD2.2.  I had been listening to it most of the evening


----------



## chubbyroaster

Wow...SW22 for LCD2.2 is my next move... that combination sounds so perfect to me.


----------



## Kiats

chubbyroaster said:


> Wow...SW22 for LCD2.2 is my next move... that combination sounds so perfect to me.



The SW 22 brings much needed weight to the LCD3 too, along with resonant mids.


----------



## sensui123

Well Frank has always been more than generous......but damn free upgrades to the Silver Widows....someone lucked out.  Frank must have gotten new snakes and got a super deal on them or something.


----------



## maguire

Ahhh..... Franks gone an dun it agayn e as.........


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Ahhh..... Franks gone an dun it agayn e as.........


yep..he did..and in a way only he can mate.. Lucky us 

Am now waiting for info about a new exclusive creme colored (silk?) sleeve he maybe will put on my new custom Sw22 he will bake for me...hope to get a pic of it tomorrow


----------



## Kerouac

hifimanrookie said:


> maguire said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh..... Franks gone an dun it agayn e as.........
> ...


 
 I imagine he looks something like this then?

 Riding a gigantic snake instead of a horse


----------



## hifimanrookie

kerouac said:


> I imagine he looks something like this then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more like robin hood..jumping out the 'trees' robbing the rich baddies..making their lives difficult and making things right for the poor normal people..hehehe

Like this bad ass robin hood with his special CUSTOM bow..and in franks situation he shoots venenous snake shaped arrows (like they used in conan) towards the infidels and baddies in the market :veryevil:


----------



## shipsupt

I needed a cable for my LCD-3, Frank to the rescue!  Great customer service, as always. 
  
 8ft Silver Widow with a Neutrik HD plug.  Top notch parts and construction, it looks great.  
  
 I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Kerouac

hifimanrookie said:


> Like this bad ass robin hood with his special CUSTOM bow..and in franks situation he shoots venenous snake shaped arrows (like they used in conan) towards the infidels and baddies in the market


 
 Ahhh, I see...
 This is one of the first times that I'm glad that I'm not rich. Well, I think I live(d) a pretty rich life, but there's not that much money in the bank left I mean...so I guess (hope) I'm save


----------



## ghostchili

Frank knows how to keep things exiting! Everyone tell everyone to throw him some likes on Facebook. Frank in a good mood = more surprises


----------



## Samuel777

Hello
 I'm looking for a cable to upgrade the customs one for my earphones Shure SE846.
 i would like to use it with my AK120 II and AK120 : with a balanced TRS 2,5 mm termination.
 Which type of cable can you advice me ?
 can you give me also link to check ?
 Thanks


----------



## Toxic Cables

SW FitEar OM cables back in stock.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> SW FitEar OM cables back in stock.



Any updates about the pics of that new sexy creme sleeve for me?


----------



## Vargtass

Just placed an order for the Black Widow for my Sennheiser HD-800's. Needed a balanced cable - tired of swapping my Q-audio cables from my LCD-3's to my HD-800's - meaning I haven't really touched my 800's in a year. 
  
 Now, I'm hoping to add some life into the 800's and have a quick and viable alternative to the 3's. Really looking forward to it - and I found the service from mister Toxic himself to be amazing. Do not doubt the excellence of his service. Also - all the positive feedback on the cables can only mean this is great stuff. 
  
 Thanks so much!


----------



## Viper2005

vargtass said:


> Just placed an order for the Black Widow for my Sennheiser HD-800's. Needed a balanced cable - tired of swapping my Q-audio cables from my LCD-3's to my HD-800's - meaning I haven't really touched my 800's in a year.
> 
> Now, I'm hoping to add some life into the 800's and have a quick and viable alternative to the 3's. Really looking forward to it - and I found the service from mister Toxic himself to be amazing. Do not doubt the excellence of his service. Also - all the positive feedback on the cables can only mean this is great stuff.
> 
> Thanks so much!




You're going to love it. The BW is the perfect mate to the HD800s!


----------



## smaragd

Frank, I'm very pleased with the Silver Poison for my Westone UM-Pro50, any suggestions for my Sennheiser HD650?


----------



## Vargtass

I'll try to get a comparison up between the Black Widow and my Q-cable. If I'm lucky, I might be able to reverse my audeze to sennheiser-adapters I bought for my Q-cables. If so - I can try the Black Widow cable and Q-audio on both phones (with luck, do mind).


----------



## ToTje

Argh, so many choices in cables! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just about to buy a Norne Solv X cable when someone told me to contact Frank and ask him about the Toxic Virus. So, Frank: you have a PM!


----------



## Toxic Cables

smaragd said:


> Frank, I'm very pleased with the Silver Poison for my Westone UM-Pro50, any suggestions for my Sennheiser HD650?


 
 Very glad you are happy with the cable.
  
 SP or the SW pair well with those.


----------



## SludgeSwan

Any cable recommendations for the 1964 Ears V6 custom in-ears? I was thinking of Viper or Silver Poison.


----------



## hifimanrookie

edited


----------



## ScreenKiller

sludgeswan said:


> Any cable recommendations for the 1964 Ears V6 custom in-ears? I was thinking of Viper or Silver Poison.




I currently got a pair of silver poison.
Love them pretty tangle free.
Sturdy jack, sounds wise not really sure I'm not an expert on that. But I really like them with my v3.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hifimanrookie

i just confirmed frank that he has green light to bake me the hifimanrookie special mk.3, now based on the new SW22, and again with a unique sleeve (as i dont do regular..lolz) and now the wait begins, again


----------



## nigeljames

hifimanrookie said:


> i just confirmed frank that he has green light to bake me the hifimanrookie special mk.3, now based on the new SW22, and again with a unique sleeve (as i dont do regular..lolz) and now the wait begins, again


 
  
 Here we go again!


----------



## longbowbbs

There really is no end ya know......


----------



## maguire

I wonder what color "socks" she'll be wearing this time......


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> I wonder what color "socks" she'll be wearing this time......h34r:



Thats for her to know and for u to guess :veryevil:


----------



## Kerouac

hifimanrookie said:


> maguire said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what color "socks" she'll be wearing this time......
> ...


 
 My guess would be something like this


----------



## hifimanrookie

kerouac said:


> My guess would be something like this


nope..no rainbow coloring like in this pic...but nice legs :veryevil:
hint: leather in luxury cars are the same color sometimes that my sleeve is in


----------



## citraian

oh come on, it has to be the hifimanrookie special red


----------



## hifimanrookie

citraian said:


> oh come on, it has to be the hifimanrookie special red



Nope..if u know me a bit by now u would know i never do something twice  

and on top of that a hifimanrookie special is just about best built possible.(for that particular wire)...a cable made by the genius of a madman and his snakes. And as far my budget stretches...not about color 
And another thing..the ruby red sleeve is sold out frank stated here..so no more sexy ruby red cables from frank anymore


----------



## citraian

Yeah but the red sleeve was so so nice


----------



## Kerouac

hifimanrookie said:


> nope..no rainbow coloring like in this pic...but nice legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 lol...you already gave it away in your posts #7727 & 7735
  

 I bet you can't hardly wait to give that unique cable it's first testdrive


----------



## hifimanrookie

kerouac said:


> lol...you already gave it away in your posts #7727 & 7735
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn u guys are to smart... 
But because ur so smart..almost inspector gadget-tish..i will show what sleeve he will use, and yeah cant wait to feel it between my fingers and how it looks on my black PaG and my black Code-X


----------



## maguire

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........champagne mademoiselle?????


----------



## MP1968

I'd like to pick this forum's brains about the best Toxic cable option for Denon AH-D7100s.
  
 I realise that these aren't very popular 'phones on Head Fi, but I'm burning a pair in now and I actually quite like them.
  
 The bass can be a bit thunderous, though, and I wondered whether any of the Toxic cables may be able to rein in the bottom end and tighten it up?
  
 Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Justin_Time

mp1968 said:


> I'd like to pick this forum's brains about the best Toxic cable option for Denon AH-D7100s.
> 
> I realise that these aren't very popular 'phones on Head Fi, but I'm burning a pair in now and I actually quite like them.
> 
> ...


 
 The Silver Poison, Silver Widow and SW22AWG should be able to make the bass a little tighter and quicker. 
  
 I found with the Denon D7000--admittedly a very different HP--that the most effective way to deal with the fat bottom end is to 1) improve the damping of the ear-cups and 2) to a lesser extend, modify the ear-pad--trial an error is necessary here as I cannot recommend something specifically for the 7100.  Changing cable is more of a fine-tuning.


----------



## koTECH

del


----------



## Richard Howtin

Frank's Venom Silver 18awg is on sale at ebay store   lol


----------



## Justin_Time

richard howtin said:


> Frank's Venom Silver 18awg is on sale at ebay store   lol



 


From Russia with only 11 feedbacks...Hmmm!!!


----------



## hifimanrookie

justin_time said:


> richard howtin said:
> 
> 
> > Frank's Venom Silver 18awg is on sale at ebay store   lol
> ...



Just checked it..doesnt look as if the cables comes from frank..202usd for a new silver venom???? And funny is that they use same copied text of the site of frank...

Frank...this is the shortcut...doesnt look as if its the real thing....
Maybe u can have a looksie?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Toxic-Venom-Audeze-LCD-8ft-8-wire-18AWG-Rectangular-Pure-OCC-Silver-Adapter-/221672541095?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339cb68ba7


----------



## Justin_Time

hifimanrookie said:


> Just checked it..doesnt look as if the cables comes from frank..202usd for a new silver venom???? And funny is that they use same copied text of the site of frank...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


I think it is Frank's cable alright because it is also Frank's stock photo, not the photo of the actual cable for sale!

BTW, the $202 is just the current early bid not the actual winning bid. I have seen prices go up 5-10 folds, not that I recommend bidding (or not bidding) on this item.

I am not saying that this is not a legitimate auction,but I suggest caution. 

If you are interested, you could do a liitle homework:

1) Check the feedbacks and see if the seller have bought or sold anything of any significance to get the 11 feedbacks--scam artists will buy or sell knick knacks for a few dollars to build their feedbacks--and 

2) Ask for the pictures of the actual cable for sale (stock photo is no good)

$200 is a steal for Frank's Toxic Venom, but a very high price to pay if you get fake or no merchandize at all.


----------



## hifimanrookie

justin_time said:


> hifimanrookie said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked it..doesnt look as if the cables comes from frank..202usd for a new silver venom???? And funny is that they use same copied text of the site of frank...
> ...



I did check it out...he has only feedback of being a buyer...thats made me cautious..he has zero feedback as seller as far i can see, and also because he uses the pics AND text of the site of frank that made me cautious and not the actual cable he owns that makes me asking u guys to be careful...am not saying its a fake...i am just saying be careful..only frank can answer if this cable is indeed sold by him..or in his name, as they state its a new, unused and unopened product....

.still..before bidding i would advice to contact frank first to check if this sale is genuine....as we all all know on ebay u can hit ur head pretty hard if ur not careful..and ur right...bidding just started...i will follow it...just out of curiosity.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Those are stock pictures from the site, only 1 cable was ever made like that with clear heatshrink over the XLR and that was the first one, they all come with black now. It is easier for people to just use stock pictures and description, but always better to see pictures of the actual product.
  
 I have sold several Venom's to customers in Russia.
  
 If you bid and win, just ask the seller his name and i can then confirm if they did indeed purchase the cable from me, before you pay.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Those are stock pictures from the site, only 1 cable was ever made like that with clear heatshrink over the XLR and that was the first one, they all come with black now. It is easier for people to just use stock pictures and description, but always better to see pictures of the actual product.
> 
> I have sold several Venom's to customers in Russia.
> 
> If you bid and win, just ask the seller his name and i can then confirm if they did indeed purchase the cable from me, before you pay.




Good of you to step in, Frank!


----------



## longbowbbs

Frank you have a PM


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Those are stock pictures from the site, only 1 cable was ever made like that with clear heatshrink over the XLR and that was the first one, they all come with black now. It is easier for people to just use stock pictures and description, but always better to see pictures of the actual product.
> 
> I have sold several Venom's to customers in Russia.
> 
> If you bid and win, just ask the seller his name and i can then confirm if they did indeed purchase the cable from me, before you pay.



Yep, thats what i also said..to contact u to confirm and to make sure its genuine if ur interested :rolleyes:


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Frank you have a PM



Dont tell me u also want a 8wire version of the Sw22 with a champagne/creme colored silk sleeve huh???


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Frank you have a PM
> ...


 
 I need to see what I can do for my new Alpha Prime's and LCD-X's....


----------



## chubbyroaster

I am looking forward to the 22 or 18 Virus version.....best of the both worlds.


----------



## ghostchili

mp1968 said:


> I'd like to pick this forum's brains about the best Toxic cable option for Denon AH-D7100s.
> 
> I realise that these aren't very popular 'phones on Head Fi, but I'm burning a pair in now and I actually quite like them.
> 
> ...


 

 I love my AH-D7100s. Sooo much more comfy than my Audezes. And honestly they sound pretty damn good. I think they are underrated.


----------



## hifimanrookie

hifimanrookie said:


> Just checked it..doesnt look as if the cables comes from frank..202usd for a new silver venom???? And funny is that they use same copied text of the site of frank...
> 
> Frank...this is the shortcut...doesnt look as if its the real thing....
> Maybe u can have a looksie?
> ...



Just checked ebay...cable was sold at 1100usd...thats lots of dough for a cable.. 
hope the buyer contacted frank to check if the cable is genuine...if so...have fun!


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Just checked ebay...cable was sold at 1100usd...thats lots of dough for a cable..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That cable is the real deal, confirmed with the seller.
  
 Great to see Toxic Cables selling well on the used market.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> That cable is the real deal, confirmed with the seller.
> 
> Great to see Toxic Cables selling well on the used market.


thanks frank for confirming..we are just looking after our fellow toxicanians 
Quality always sells frank..so its no surprise to me....as ur products are among the best soundwise and qualitywise!!! Thats why they keep their price worth....anyone in the know knows ur cables are best of the best..even at those prices second hand...good thing for us is that if u wanna upgrade its easier to sell ur cable to help pay for ur new (and always more expensive) better one (as i do) 

Any idea when my next hifimanrookie special will be ready? My special copper venom is already packed and ready to go to a very lucky and happy new owner in three weeks time sooo if my new baby would be ready first week of march would be perfect..

And i have to admit..i only listen to the Sw22 ever since i got him..only listened to my copper venom to compare between the two....next week i will do a final impression about the Sw22..asi think its almost burned in now....its really good..bass is also very good...not as low as the copper venom..but very controlled...sounds a bit less powerful..but am sure its all about beinh driven single ended instead of balanced...soooo..when i get the new cable i will also do a quick comparison between the 4wire SIngle ended sw22 i have now and the special 8wire balanced version i will get then...i mean..if frank dont mind ofcourse..as i am sure he probably he probably has somebody else who wants to try out this Sw22 also, as all the other SW22 cables are bought by the reviewers, damn..it sounds sooo addictive..so i can imagine them not wanting to let go......


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> thanks frank for confirming..we are just looking after our fellow toxicanians
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I should mention as i have seen you say it couple times, the cream sleeve is not silk, but another high quality sleeve, the most expensive sleeve i have yet come across.
  
 If anyone would like a special color silk sleeve for their SW22 let me know, if we can get few wanting the same color, i can get this done as i have some being done in red now, limited amount, so if you want one, let me know.
  
 Your cable will be ready mid March, as i have some very large orders the came in first to deal with.
  
 It's nice to see that customers can get a good price back on their own cables and don't forget, the SW cables will always be worth money even if headphones did not exist, just for the silver content.
  
 It does worry me sometimes when i see customers selling a cable, you can't help but think if they did not like it and on many occasions i have contacted the sellers to find out why they was selling it, fortunately it's never been because they did not like the cable, but for other reasons.


----------



## Tony1110

toxic cables said:


> I should mention as i have seen you say it couple times, the cream sleeve is not silk, but another high quality sleeve, the most expensive sleeve i have yet come across.
> 
> If anyone would like a special color silk sleeve for their SW22 let me know, if we can get few wanting the same color, i can get this done as i have some being done in red now, limited amount, so if you want one, let me know.
> 
> ...




In my case, it's usually because I'm selling the headphone. But yeah, Toxic Cables have excellent resale value. You sometimes see people asking more than they actually paid.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> I should mention as i have seen you say it couple times, the cream sleeve is not silk, but another high quality sleeve, the most expensive sleeve i have yet come across.
> 
> If anyone would like a special color silk sleeve for their SW22 let me know, if we can get few wanting the same color, i can get this done as i have some being done in red now, limited amount, so if you want one, let me know.
> 
> ...


oops..sorry frank..sooooo its a very unique sleeve huh? Mmmm cool..but sorry for the mis information

And thanks for the expectation date when its ready  i dont mind waiting as u know.

I only sell my cables because of better and therefore almost always more expensive ones... But always toxic headphone cables!! That brand is a keeper for me comcerning headphone cables


----------



## Lohb

Frank, the Toxic Cables Black Widow retail cable is 22AWG but the DIY cable of same name is 26AWG is that correct ?
 http://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=68&product_id=122
 Or are they indeed same size ?
 Also, can DIY cables be ordered pre-tinned at the cut points ?
  
 Is there a copper DIY Litz 20/18 AWG cable avail. ?


----------



## hifimanrookie

lohb said:


> Frank, the Toxic Cables Black Widow retail cable is 22AWG but the DIY cable of same name is 26AWG is that correct ?
> http://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=68&product_id=122
> Or are they indeed same size ?
> Also, can DIY cables be ordered pre-tinned at the cut points ?
> ...



The numbers stand for the AWG size...the 26SW is 26awg thick and the 22SW is much thicker with 22awg.

For the last question u have to wait for franks answer


----------



## Justin_Time

toxic cables said:


> That cable is the real deal, confirmed with the seller.
> 
> Great to see Toxic Cables selling well on the used market.



 


Thank you Frank for stepping in and allowing us to bid with less concern about fake.

I did not get it as the bids were much too close to the original cost of the cable. I'd rather order it brand new from Frank.

BTW, talking about used market, I have a 8-ft Silver Widow for Oppo PM1, 4-pin XLR terminated with 1 ft XLR-SE adapter for sale--I am selling my Oppo PM-1. 

Anyone interested can PM me or check my Oppo PM1 in the For Sale Forum.


----------



## Lohb

hifimanrookie said:


> The numbers stand for the AWG size...the 26SW is 26awg thick and the 22SW is much thicker with 22awg.


 
 I know. I'm trying to see if the DIY one is in actual fact thinner at standard 26AWG as I saw a BW on F/S thread that was listed as 22AWG but that size is not in the DIY section.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lohb said:


> I know. I'm trying to see if the DIY one is in actual fact thinner at standard 26AWG as I saw a BW on F/S thread that was listed as 22AWG but that size is not in the DIY section.


 

 not all wires frank offers as complete cable is actually also available as DIY product..as far i understand...but only frank can answer this question for sure, as i am not as handy as u guys ..so i never bought any diy wire myself....


----------



## Toxic Cables

lohb said:


> I know. I'm trying to see if the DIY one is in actual fact thinner at standard 26AWG as I saw a BW on F/S thread that was listed as 22AWG but that size is not in the DIY section.


 
 26AWG is the one used for IEM cables, 22 is not sold for DIY other then to my known customers.
  
 I don't sell all my wires as i like to keep them for my own cables.
  
 I have 18AWG copper wire and non Toxic litz and other wires for DIY that were R&D wire and not used in my own cables.


----------



## ghostchili

I'm preparing for some long listening sessions once my new cables get here!


----------



## longbowbbs

ghostchili said:


> I'm preparing for some long listening sessions once my new cables get here!


 
 Going to be using Audeze LCD-XC's I presume!


----------



## ghostchili

longbowbbs said:


> Going to be using Audeze LCD-XC's I presume!


 

 Actually the LCD-XC's are the next purchase. The cables will be working double duty on those and my LCD-2.2's


----------



## longbowbbs

ghostchili said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Going to be using Audeze LCD-XC's I presume!
> ...


 
 Good plan!


----------



## Kiats

The HE-560 is absolutely lush and stunning with the 8 wire BW!


----------



## longbowbbs

kiats said:


> The HE-560 is absolutely lush and stunning with the 8 wire BW!


 
 Very Nice!


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> The HE-560 is absolutely lush and stunning with the 8 wire BW!



Hey i know that cable from somewhere  i can vagely remember how classy it looked in The tube shimmering of the huge tubes of my 'evil one'..the modded 337 i had, with its matt black lush sleeve  

and what i also remember very clearly: for the money its sold for i couldnt find any other cable being as good as that cable..soundwise.. 

That partcular cable is maybe franks best cable he ever baked performance-price ratio wise..and there is still only one in existance i understand with this particular look.  

Looks good with he560 also! As it did with my modded he500 and code-x i once had  very nice pic!!!! 

Ur a Lucky basterd Kiats..especially now that version 2 (of this unique series of 3) is on its way to u also


----------



## Shini44

Frank you got PM ^^

 and hey guys long time no see  its the time for me to add another Toxic Cable to the collection >=) 


 i can't live without Toxic Cables!!! man each cable is a treasure itself, call me a fanboy but these cables are super epic!!!  and yes i did try other companies lol.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Hey i know that cable from somewhere  i can vagely remember how classy it looked in The tube shimmering of the huge tubes of my 'evil one'..the modded 337 i had, with its matt black lush sleeve
> 
> and what i also remember very clearly: for the money its sold for i couldnt find any other cable being as good as that cable..soundwise..
> 
> ...




Heheh! I know.


----------



## ToTje

Ordered a Toxic Virus; I hope to get it soon!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry for slow replied to PM guys, not been well last few days, will get back on them tomorrow.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Sorry for slow replied to PM guys, not been well last few days, will get back on them tomorrow.


Frank!!!! We told u to be careful with ur health...u work to much... If u start to get sick then u cant make us those wonderful cables....so take a rest sometimes....for all our benefits


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Sorry for slow replied to PM guys, not been well last few days, will get back on them tomorrow.




Hope you get better soon, Frank!


----------



## Kerouac

kiats said:


> toxic cables said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for slow replied to PM guys, not been well last few days, will get back on them tomorrow.
> ...


 

 +1
  
 Good cables are a treasure in life, but your health is much more important!!!
 Make sure you take all the time needed to get well...


----------



## sensui123

Get well soon Frank!  Best wishes....sometimes the body is brutally honest when it needs the rest.  Take it!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thank you for your best wishes all, really appreciate it.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Jul 11, 2022)

HD700 4 wire Silver Venom with carbon connectors all round and splitter,


----------



## chubbyroaster

(HANDS UP) me me, that's my order! (and put a BIG SMILE on my face.) Thank you Frank! Can't wait!


----------



## rnsto

hi Frank ,
 glad you r feeling well again.
 any recomandations for the lcd.X?


----------



## ToTje

rnsto said:


> hi Frank ,
> glad you r feeling well again.
> any recomandations for the lcd.X?


 
 I ordered a Toxic Virus for mine!  I hope to get it soon!


----------



## rnsto

totje said:


> I ordered a Toxic Virus for mine!  I hope to get it soon!


 

 can you tell m why this one ?


----------



## ToTje

rnsto said:


> can you tell m why this one ?


 
 The price versus technical specs looked very interesting compared to those of some competitors (some have even higher specs, but cost much more for me when you include import taxes and such), and when I saw the reviews in this topic it was clear that we're dealing here with a VERY good cable! 
  
 I really can't wait to try it out: my Decware Taboo will arrive in a few days and I want to try the combination of these 2 out as soon as possible!


----------



## rnsto

totje said:


> The price versus technical specs looked very interesting compared to those of some competitors (some have even higher specs, but cost much more for me when you include import taxes and such), and when I saw the reviews in this topic it was clear that we're dealing here with a VERY good cable!
> 
> I really can't wait to try it out: my Decware Taboo will arrive in a few days and I want to try the combination of these 2 out as soon as possible!


 

 thanks
 btw
 you can audition the lcd,3F at hphns.com in Amsterdam


----------



## ToTje

rnsto said:


> thanks
> btw
> you can audition the lcd,3F at hphns.com in Amsterdam


 
 Heyyy thanks! 
 Well that's quite far away for me, but I can keep it in mind.


----------



## hifimanrookie

totje said:


> The price versus technical specs looked very interesting compared to those of some competitors (some have even higher specs, but cost much more for me when you include import taxes and such), and when I saw the reviews in this topic it was clear that we're dealing here with a VERY good cable!
> 
> I really can't wait to try it out: my Decware Taboo will arrive in a few days and I want to try the combination of these 2 out as soon as possible!


for the decware taboo the SW (22 or 24 version) could maybe also be a very very very good pairing  as they pair very well with tube amps.

Am in amsterdam and have a SW22 on loan...so u could try him out on ur decware... I have a single ended version..and a very special headphone ... 

Kun je hem uitproberen


----------



## atsq17

rnsto said:


> can you tell m why this one ?


 
  
 I find it to be the best of both worlds. Clarity of silver with the tonal presence of copper.


----------



## rnsto

hifimanrookie said:


> for the decware taboo the SW (22 or 24 version) could maybe also be a very very very good pairing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm in the Netherlands ....
 Is it possible for me to get this on a loan?
  
 kan ik m ook uitproberen?


----------



## Toxic Cables

totje said:


> The price versus technical specs looked very interesting compared to those of some competitors (some have even higher specs, but cost much more for me when you* include import taxes and such)*, and when I saw the reviews in this topic it was clear that we're dealing here with a VERY good cable!
> 
> I really can't wait to try it out: my Decware Taboo will arrive in a few days and I want to try the combination of these 2 out as soon as possible!


 
 I very much doubt you will have to pay anything 
  


rnsto said:


> hi Frank ,
> glad you r feeling well again.
> any recomandations for the lcd.X?


 
  
 Thanks mate, i am getting there, should be as good as rain in couple days.
  
 Best people to ask are the actual users on here, many of whom own many models for the same headphones, the SW is always a good bet unless looking for something specific.


----------



## atsq17

rnsto said:


> can you tell m why this one ?


 
  
 My partner used to play a bit of music and has better ears than I do. However she does not know much about audiophile terms, etc. 
 The setup I created for her is as follows: 
  
 Foobar WASAPI ->
 LH Labs Lightspeed 2G Split USB Cable ->
 Audio GD NFB 1.32 (internally wired with Toxic Viper SPC) -> 
 Black Cat Lectraline Xe Silver XLR Cables->
 Schiit Mjolnir ->
*Toxic Cable Virus balanced 4 pin XLR ->*
 MrSpeakers Alpha Prime
  
 When the Alpha Prime cable was changed from stock to the Virus, this is what she said. 
  
_*i think it sounds more raw
 like even clearer and even more real
 like its too real like i can hear the singers voice imperfections etc
 and i heard extra instruments
 like projected even clearer*_
  
 Just in case you wanted some impressions from someone who doesn't participate in this hobby.


----------



## chubbyroaster

I have a pair of the Alpha Dogs with Toxic Virus, too. The tonal balance is perfect to my ears.


----------



## ToTje

hifimanrookie said:


> for the decware taboo the SW (22 or 24 version) could maybe also be a very very very good pairing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hehehe cool, thx! But I live at the German border. Bit far away for testing a cable.


----------



## ToTje

toxic cables said:


> I very much doubt you will have to pay anything


 
 For your cable, I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the other brands I was looking at all are from outside the European Union.


----------



## 397324

Hi
  
 Does anyone with Sennheiser HD650's use either the Viper or the Silver Poison cables. I use a iFI Micro iDSD Headphone Amp/DAC to play FLAC and DSD files from a laptop.
  
 If so, what sonic improvements will they bring?
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## hifimanrookie

rnsto said:


> I'm in the Netherlands ....
> Is it possible for me to get this on a loan?
> 
> kan ik m ook uitproberen?:wink_face:



Am still trying him out as loan...frank has sent a few out to some of his loyal customers...and funny is that all are already bought by the loaners... I have the onky one, as far i know of, thats still not bought..but thats purely because my amp needs a balanced cable..so what i did: order a one-off version of that special SW22... 

But if ur really serious about trying him out then u could always sent frank a pm....or u could give me a visit...so u could have a listen to the cable on my rig..my rig for sure shows every fault in a headphone or cable connected to it...thats why i love this cable so much...as much as i wanted to find flaws (as i was a total copper cable man).. I just couldnt! Trust me..i had probably the best copper cable u can buy..?.and still i sold it to buy the cable i have now on order..a SW22 in a very special version...

Geloof me..dit is een kable die niet klinkt als een silver kabel..maar meer een mix is tussen alle goede kwaliteiten van beide metaal soorten.


----------



## Kiats

Guess what just arrived, just in time for the Lunar New Year?


----------



## ghostchili

kiats said:


> Guess what just arrived, just in time for the Lunar New Year?
> 
> Looks fantastic!


----------



## longbowbbs

darren cotter said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone with Sennheiser HD650's use either the Viper or the Silver Poison cables. I use a iFI Micro iDSD Headphone Amp/DAC to play FLAC and DSD files from a laptop.
> 
> ...


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/toxic-cables-silver-poison/reviews/7074


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Guess what just arrived, just in time for the Lunar New Year?



Mmmmm..those look very familiar 
But Wow..those arrived fast!!! Had to be the box in which they came in... 

Enjoy them my friend, u just got urself a unique cable, the first of its kind


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Mmmmm..those look very familiar
> But Wow..those arrived fast!!! Had to be the box in which they came in...
> 
> Enjoy them my friend, u just got urself a unique cable, the first of its kind




Heheh! I have no doubt they are special, my friend!


----------



## TheLastDevil

kiats said:


> Guess what just arrived, just in time for the Lunar New Year?


 
  
 Awesome looking cables Kiat!


----------



## Kiats

thelastdevil said:


> Awesome looking cables Kiat!




Thanks, man!


----------



## longbowbbs

kiats said:


> thelastdevil said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome looking cables Kiat!
> ...


 
 I love red. Those cables are gorgeous!


----------



## Kiats

longbowbbs said:


> I love red. Those cables are gorgeous!



Heheh! Indeed they do. They sound spectacular with the HE-6 off the LAu.


----------



## rnsto

hifimanrookie said:


> Am still trying him out as loan...frank has sent a few out to some of his loyal customers...and funny is that all are already bought by the loaners... I have the onky one, as far i know of, thats still not bought..but thats purely because my amp needs a balanced cable..so what i did: order a one-off version of that special SW22...
> 
> But if ur really serious about trying him out then u could always sent frank a pm....or u could give me a visit...so u could have a listen to the cable on my rig..my rig for sure shows every fault in a headphone or cable connected to it...thats why i love this cable so much...as much as i wanted to find flaws (as i was a total copper cable man).. I just couldnt! Trust me..i had probably the best copper cable u can buy..?.and still i sold it to buy the cable i have now on order..a SW22 in a very special version...
> 
> Geloof me..dit is een kable die niet klinkt als een silver kabel..maar meer een mix is tussen alle goede kwaliteiten van beide metaal soorten.


 

 hey..dank je
 i will pm about this .


----------



## 397324

longbowbbs said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/toxic-cables-silver-poison/reviews/7074


 
 Hi
  
 Thanks for the link. Have ordered a Silver Poison today.
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## maguire

Your new cable Dressed In Chinese RED, Simply gorgeous...Congrats Kiats.
 That looks like one a certain Portuguese dude living in the Netherlands used to have ....well you know who's...


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Your new cable Dressed In Chinese RED, Simply gorgeous...Congrats Kiats.
> That looks like one a certain Portuguese dude living in the Netherlands used to have ....well you know who's...h34r:



Are u talking bout me mr.? Hehehe...damn..ur like a sherlock holmes...but ur right..it has a new home...a good home...and i now am waiting for the third version of the 'hifimanrookie special' series  hope to get it half march...


----------



## Kiats

maguire said:


> Your new cable Dressed In Chinese RED, Simply gorgeous...Congrats Kiats.
> That looks like one a certain Portuguese dude living in the Netherlands used to have ....well you know who's...h34r:




Hahah! Thanks, Maguire!


----------



## longbowbbs

darren cotter said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.head-fi.org/products/toxic-cables-silver-poison/reviews/7074
> ...


----------



## maguire

Well it wasnt difficult to work out.... Those cables remind me of a beatiful Chinese Princess Dressed in Red.
  
 To be honest Ive been watching "If you are the one" Chinese dating show Lately..& wow those girls are really something...
 So when I saw that cable again its beauty was just what hit me, plus being the Chinese new year etc....
  
 Just goes to show how what a wonderfully skillful cable master Frank is......


----------



## coinmaster

Anyone have experience with Toxic xlr cables?


----------



## longbowbbs

coinmaster said:


> Anyone have experience with Toxic xlr cables?


 
 My Silver Widow 22.5's are XLR terminated. Nothing but good to say about them.


----------



## coinmaster

Anything to say about the last sentence in this thead? http://www.head-fi.org/t/755308/toxic-cable-xlr-interconnects#post_11328844


----------



## Kiats

coinmaster said:


> Anything to say about the last sentence in this thead? http://www.head-fi.org/t/755308/toxic-cable-xlr-interconnects#post_11328844




No. Haven't had issues with any of mine. All good.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Am already on my third dual 3pin xlr ended cables now...have been using those cables for a while (2years) now since my first one daily at least 4hrs a day...never had an issue..

I just read that post..wt....does he actually know how a cable is made???? Twisted? Shielded? Hello!!! Thats just a way of building a cable..i have a very expensive powercable of very high quality (two actually) from a brand NO ONE even dares to say a bad thing about..and he makes his cables UNSHIELDED...yes..unshielded...and the builder is an extremely smart audio engineer with a few phd's if i am not mistaken..and what is so different between a headphone cable and a rca cable?? Arent they both designed to let some kind of pulse through (music signal).. Both are analog signals...
oh well..u always have people thinking cables can only be made in the way THEY know of...OR.. in way the brand they love so much makes them (not toxic..lolz)...thats also possible...as there is so much hate in this business..wish it was otherwise... 

But u dont need to believe us.

Fact: frank made and sold many many many many cables with xlr endings.(4pin and 3pin)..and as far i know of NO ONE ever complained about the quality of those connectors on this LONG thread...u would believe at least one would do that if the cable was made so badly as he states....some did complain about the long waiting time.(solved now by the way)...soooo people do share experiences when its not to their likings... 
so who do u believe?..us?.or one person who probably doesnt even owned a toxic cable in his life and is just theorizing.

But as always..its u who has to decide what to believe....as always..use ur grey cells in ur head...they will tell u 

Update: i replied nicely on that post on that thread.


----------



## ghostchili

I've read every post in this tread and I don't recall a single person having a problem with anything XLR or otherwise.


----------



## Kiats

Agree chaps. The poster seems to be someone who likes to stick to huge mainstream manufacturers with his point that only large companies can make proper XLR ICs...


----------



## IAMBLEST

zardon said:


> I think its because some people don't have the partnering equipment to easily tell the differences. Either that or we have great hearing and can pick it up easy. everyone has different hearing too.
> 
> There is a strong 'cables make no difference' crowd on this forum. But its nonsense. I trust my ears and there is a huge difference with a good quality cable, especially with specific amplifiers and headphones.




I agree with you 100%. The "cheapest cable is the same as any other" crowd tend to be the most vocal. They also tend to have equipment which wouldn't really benefit from better quality cables. Cables make a huge difference and if someone doesn't believe you don't worry, at least you can tell the difference!


----------



## Toxic Cables

coinmaster said:


> Anything to say about the last sentence in this thead? http://www.head-fi.org/t/755308/toxic-cable-xlr-interconnects#post_11328844


 
  
 Such a bad design, that Astell & Kern use the exact same for their own Crystal Cable balanced interconnect. Crystal Cable who i am a dealer of one of their wires, also use the exact same design,
  
  
  
 As an MOT, i am not allowed to mention other cable manufacturers, but as a Crystal Cable dealer, i can use this as a reference.


----------



## Toxic Cables

longbowbbs said:


> My Silver Widow 22.5's are XLR terminated. Nothing but good to say about them.


 
 Thanks Eric,
  
 I believe he is asking about balanced interconnects and not headphone cables.


----------



## longbowbbs

toxic cables said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > My Silver Widow 22.5's are XLR terminated. Nothing but good to say about them.
> ...


 
 So I should be using SW for my XLR Cables? Frank you should have said something!


----------



## Toxic Cables

longbowbbs said:


> So I should be using SW for my XLR Cables? Frank you should have said something!


 
  
  
 SW and Venom make great balanced XLR cables


----------



## LifeAspect

thx Frank for this amazing looking cable.


----------



## Kerouac

lifeaspect said:


> thx Frank for this amazing looking cable.


 
 Amazing looking indeed, congrats!
  
 Is that a SW on your K10u?
 How's the synergy?


----------



## LifeAspect

That's the Silver Widow yeah. So far I do like the combo, although I haven't really AB tested it with the stock. ATM I find the bass to sound better but that might be due to the better fit with the comply tips. I do love the looks of the cable which I was aiming at the most, the stock cable is a bit thin and cheap looking.


----------



## hifimanrookie

lifeaspect said:


> thx Frank for this amazing looking cable.



Looking good!!!! Damn..looking atbthis pic makes me want my special SW22... But i have to wait until half march


----------



## Kerouac

Hehehe...I know what you mean hifimanrookie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I ordered on 20 jan, so I guess I also have to wait a couple of weeks before mine (SW iem version, new style) will arrive...I tried not to think about it too much, but then I saw this picture above and oh boy I just can't wait to hear it myself


----------



## Mooses9

Very Nice!


----------



## Shini44

Hey Frank you got PM


----------



## SEABREEZE

TC Recommendation for Balanced cable from  RSA71b  >  Senn 650
  
 Presently using single end SAA Equinox, really happy with this cable, would use it if a  RSA mini 4pin balanced can be used.
  
 Any one know?


----------



## Kiats

maguire said:


> Well it wasnt difficult to work out.... Those cables remind me of a beatiful Chinese Princess Dressed in Red.
> 
> To be honest Ive been watching "If you are the one" Chinese dating show Lately..& wow those girls are really something...
> So when I saw that cable again its beauty was just what hit me, plus being the Chinese new year etc....
> ...




And the princess in red has been sounding oh so georgeous on the HE-6 off the LAu. Such control, details and depth.


----------



## Lohb

lifeaspect said:


> thx Frank for this amazing looking cable.


 

 Drooool. I like the whole black and silver co-ordination going on here. Art and tech fusion.


----------



## maguire

Enjoy your Red Princess Kiats....Take good care of her.


----------



## Kerouac

I've bought me a 2nd hand limited edition RHCP Pono player on hf yesterday (will probably receive it soon, as it was already in the Netherlands). Later on I discovered this special balanced iem cable for it: http://www.head-fi.org/t/743924/new-pono-player-hi-res-audio-cables
  
 @Frank: just wondering, could something like this also be ordered from you in the future?


----------



## chubbyroaster

kerouac said:


> I've bought me a 2nd hand limited edition RHCP Pono player on hf yesterday (will probably receive it soon, as it was already in the Netherlands). Later on I discovered this special balanced iem cable for it: http://www.head-fi.org/t/743924/new-pono-player-hi-res-audio-cables
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've ordered the balanced adapter cable for my 4pin XLR terminated cables so I can use them on PonoPlayer in balanced mode, I will post pictures and the impression when I receive them. In one word, Frank can do anything, just PM him!


----------



## Kerouac

chubbyroaster said:


> I've ordered the balanced adapter cable for my 4pin XLR terminated cables so I can use them on PonoPlayer in balanced mode, I will post pictures and the impression when I receive them. In one word, Frank can do anything, just PM him!


 
 Yeah, would surely like to see what that looks like (thanks!)
 I've never listened balanced before, so maybe there's a whole new world out there to explore for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Btw, that Silver Dragon balanced iem cable already has 2x 3,5 plugs for the Pono player and I really like the look of that...


----------



## hifimanrookie

kerouac said:


> Yeah, would surely like to see what that looks like (thanks!)
> 
> 
> I've never listened balanced before, so maybe there's a whole new world out there to explore for me :atsmile:
> ...



My custom amp has balanced dual 3pin xlr output (its designed as one) and single ended output so i can connect single ended headphones of others on meets ....

so i can compare back to back:

simply said the biggest changes in balanced mode.... Faster! More powerful sound, soundstage improves bigtime in hight, depth and sideways, more 3D. The rest improves also but in a lesser extent.

In short...if ur amp is DESIGNED as balanced then go balanced..
.if its an extra..well..try it out..

my experience...go single ended...as sometimes that sounds better then a cheaply designed (as extra built in) balanced output...just imho.


----------



## Kerouac

hifimanrookie said:


> My custom amp has balanced dual 3pin xlr output (its designed as one) and single ended output so i can connect single ended headphones of others on meets ....
> 
> so i can compare back to back:
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks (bedankt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) for your explanation...
  
 The Pono player will be the only balanced designed audio item in my house soon. But from what I've read it really should benefit from that balanced SD iem cable, so that's why I would like to try a Toxic version of it...the downside is that I won't be able to use that cable on my X5, DX90 & amps anymore...so I can't stop thinking (all day) about what to do...it almost hurts my brain...


----------



## chubbyroaster

kerouac said:


> Thanks (bedankt  ) for your explanation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ask Frank, you can always get the adapter from one to another, if you need. Switching headphones, switching DPs, making single-ended to twin TRS connectors in balanced mode; Frank will help to solve the issues and give you a happy face!

For PonoPlayer in balanced mode, the cable terminations to the player have to be with 2 TRS connectors, those are individually responsible for the right and left channels. There are 2 3.5mm outputs available from Pono, so you can use 2 headphones at the same time, or use them in balanced mode to drive the bad-ass headphones like HD800. The output voltage is twice larger in balanced mode, so the Pono official says. I will look forward to the result when I receive the adapter cable and see if it's true, so I won't need the amp for my Alpha Dogs. Hehe.


----------



## Kerouac

chubbyroaster said:


> Ask Frank, you can always get the adapter from one to another, if you need. Switching headphones, switching DPs, making single-ended to twin TRS connectors in balanced mode; Frank will help to solve the issues and give you a happy face!
> 
> For PonoPlayer in balanced mode, the cable terminations to the player have to be with 2 TRS connectors, those are individually responsible for the right and left channels. There are 2 3.5mm outputs available from Pono, so you can use 2 headphones at the same time, or use them in balanced mode to drive the bad-ass headphones like HD800. The output voltage is twice larger in balanced mode, so the Pono official says. I will look forward to the result when I receive the adapter cable and see if it's true, so I won't need the amp for my Alpha Dogs. Hehe.


 
  
 Well, such an adapter (single-ended 3,5 mm to twin 3,5 mm TRS connectors in balanced mode) could solve my issue indeed. It would also save me an extra cable in the end and I guess I can use that adapter with other iem cables too.
  
 I've already send Frank a pm earlier today, so I'll just wait for his reply (I'm not in a hurry as I haven't even received the Pono player yet)
  
 Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Toxic Cables

We can make any cable as long as it's humanely possible and not something that could endanger live.
  
 One of our best selling cables that many of you likely did not know we sell, but is well known on couple of Turntable forums is our range of tonearm cables.
  
 If you need a cable, just ask, if i have not made it before, i will start with yours being the first.
  
 When it comes to cables, i can make nearly anything.
  
 Sorry i have been MIA last few days, i thought i was getting better but was wrong, went to bed Friday evening and did not get up till this morning, just did not have the strength to move. Wife had the doctor visit, who put it down to physical exhaustion and ordered to a couple days full rest, so please be a little patient for PM replies next few days.
  
 Max will be dealing with emails as usual, so if anything urgent, please send an email with the header "urgent" and he can phone me if it requires my attention. info.toxic.cables@gmail.com
  
 Warmest regards,
  
 Frank


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> We can make any cable as long as it's humanely possible and not something that could endanger live.
> 
> One of our best selling cables that many of you likely did not know we sell, but is well known on couple of Turntable forums is our range of tonearm cables.
> 
> ...


Frank...mr!!!...why dont u listen to ur loyal customers??? Especially the ones who go a long way back with experiences with exhausting long working hours..yep me!!!! I told u to slow down a bit a couple of months ago...as ur body slows/breaks down gradually..and then KABOOM..is says STOP...and if ur not careful and go on..it could get worse...i always saw it coming so i slowed down in time, but saw a couple of collegues getting totally burned up..and not able to work for months...one even got a heartattack!...pls be careful frank...i know what i am talking about...take a rest...if it comes to ur health i am sure NO ONE is unwilling to wait a bit longer....i know u dont wanna dissapoint ur customers...but ur health is always more important...everyone will understand that...yep..even the ones waiting for their new cable..LIKE ME 
So take a week rest..TOTAL REST!! Take care my friend....


----------



## Kerouac

Oh man, I was just laying in bed listening to the latest Steven Wilson and then I read your post on my phone...
If the doctor says a couple of days, maybe you should consider a couple of weeks...physical exhaustion really doesn't sound that good Frank and makes me worry about your health...

Please give your body and mind enough time to heal and get well. Take all the rest you need!!!


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> We can make any cable as long as it's humanely possible and not something that could endanger live.
> 
> One of our best selling cables that many of you likely did not know we sell, but is well known on couple of Turntable forums is our range of tonearm cables.
> 
> ...




You should get some proper rest, Frank.


----------



## chubbyroaster

Now I feel bad even though I might receive my cables soon; we are the patient customers, Frank! Don't worry, take a good rest!


----------



## atsq17

toxic cables said:


> We can make any cable as long as it's humanely possible and not something that could endanger live.
> 
> One of our best selling cables that many of you likely did not know we sell, but is well known on couple of Turntable forums is our range of tonearm cables.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh no! We broke him!


----------



## maguire

Frank, take some time off  to rest mate. Its not good what's happening...Listen to your body ...Please mate.
  
 Spend some time with your family & snakes.
  
 We all know you love making cables & are darn good at it, but you dont want it to damage your health.
 So please take some rest, Im sure all the folk here understand. 
  
 You dont want to break down mate, believe me... Its not worth it. Im sure your staff can handle things for a few weeks.
 Some good ol R&R & you will be refreshed.


----------



## hifimanrookie

maguire said:


> Frank, take some time off  to rest mate. Its not good what's happening...Listen to your body ...Please mate.
> 
> Spend some time with your family & snakes.
> 
> ...


 

 u just insulted him..his snakes ARE his family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehe
 go to ur corner mr.! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 your so in trouble! if ur waiting for a cable: expect it now to be delivered in year 2022 at the earliest.


----------



## chubbyroaster

http://www.head-fi.org/t/756586/roxanne-siren-series-silver-widow-22awg-4-wire-version-occ-stranded-litz-silver-with-gold-cryo#post_11358699

Is this surely from Frank? It looks legit to me but still needs your opinions. Roxanne cables are rear and this is no need to wait! You can see how good Frank can make the cables like this!


----------



## Tony1110

chubbyroaster said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/756586/roxanne-siren-series-silver-widow-22awg-4-wire-version-occ-stranded-litz-silver-with-gold-cryo#post_11358699
> 
> Is this surely from Frank? It looks legit to me but still needs your opinions. Roxanne cables are rear and this is no need to wait! You can see how good Frank can make the cables like this!




It will be. That guy is prolific on here. I doubt he'd be in possession of any fake cables.


----------



## Shini44

chubbyroaster said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/756586/roxanne-siren-series-silver-widow-22awg-4-wire-version-occ-stranded-litz-silver-with-gold-cryo#post_11358699
> 
> Is this surely from Frank? It looks legit to me but still needs your opinions. Roxanne cables are rear and this is no need to wait! You can see how good Frank can make the cables like this!


 
  


tony1110 said:


> It will be. That guy is prolific on here. I doubt he'd be in possession of any fake cables.


 
 if he is asking about these being legit or not, will no worries, that guy is mimo, he is famous and cool on head-fi, i am surprised that you are even asking about his thread lol.

 hope i didn't misunderstand the situation ofc   pardon my bad English skills :<


----------



## chubbyroaster

I am sorry if I may sound rude since I am not an active member and I don't know Mimouille is a veteran here.  I just feel unbelievable someone who's got the long-waiting-list CM Roxanne and the very new SW22 special made for Roxanne cables, the dream combo, would not want to keep them longer. I guess someone's lost is someone's gain. Goodluck to you all!


----------



## Tony1110

Nobody was rude lol. I think the guy is pretty genuine and I wouldn't hesitate to buy it if I was after that particular cable.


----------



## hifimanrookie

chubbyroaster said:


> I am sorry if I may sound rude since I am not an active member and I don't know Mimouille is a veteran here.  I just feel unbelievable someone who's got the long-waiting-list CM Roxanne and the very new SW22 special made for Roxanne cables, the dream combo, would not want to keep them longer. I guess someone's lost is someone's gain. Goodluck to you all!


loyal toxic people can be a bit weird.. 
I just checked the post: he has his roxxanes also on sale in combo with the cable...so i am guessing he is already looking for a new even better iem...just look at me...i just got myself my copper venom in a very special one off version....and now after 3 months (after waiting 4months for it..lolz) i sold it to a lucky fellow headfi'er...reason? I already ordered a better sounding cable for my rig...smart move moneywise? Probably not...but hey..u have to spend ur money on something right? And on women i cant spend it on as i am married already, she wouldnt like it if i spend money on other women


----------



## Toxic Cables

That cable is indeed legit, he decided to sell the Roxanne before he received the cables, but unfortunately the cables were already ready and it was too late to cancel. Great price for a practically new cable.


----------



## DrSheep

It's a good cable at a good price.


----------



## Shini44

Frank you got a PM ^^

 and i hope you get well soon bro!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thank you to everyone for your best wishes, it always amazes me how amazing you guys are and how patient.


----------



## DrSheep

Nice offer, but do you have any news on the CF cases?


----------



## Toxic Cables

This weekend, 26AWG silver headphone cables, 6ft £100, shielded with PVC sleeve. 8 wire £150. 8ft £115 and £175.
  
 OCC 26awg silver 2Pin OM IEM cable £90 and 26awg litz silver IEM cable £120.
  
 These wires are R&D wires and not in our line up.


----------



## Toxic Cables

drsheep said:


> Nice offer, but do you have any news on the CF cases?


 
 Will send you one Monday, please PM delivery details.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Hey Frank, You've got mail..oops..thats a movie...hehehe
I meant u have pm


----------



## longbowbbs

Here is a nice pic for the weekend...


----------



## coinmaster

Has anyone tried the Toxic Cable "Rectangular Pure Cryo OCC Silver power Cable"  with their dac or amp? Any impressions?


----------



## Arnotts

Hi guys, I've PM'd Frank to ask him this question as well, but I thought I'd see if anyone else has experience with the LCD-X's and various cables.
  
 I'm looking at the Silver Poison, Black Widow 22AWG and the Virus cables for my LCD-X's. Does anyone have any opinions about which cable would be the most suitable, and what it would do to the sound signature?
  
 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 edit: I love the LCD-X's for their deep bass and relatively neutral sound signature - the treble is quite smooth but still extended. I mainly want to improve on the imaging/soundstage, as well as keeping that neutral sound.


----------



## ToTje

arnotts said:


> Hi guys, I've PM'd Frank to ask him this question as well, but I thought I'd see if anyone else has experience with the LCD-X's and various cables.
> 
> I'm looking at the Silver Poison, Black Widow 22AWG and the Virus cables for my LCD-X's. Does anyone have any opinions about which cable would be the most suitable, and what it would do to the sound signature?
> 
> ...


 
 I have ordered the Toxic Virus since what I in general read is that copper gives a warm sound and silver a clear sound, so my guess is that a hybrid should sound neutral. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (That, plus the fact that people here really seem to love that type.)


----------



## Kiats

Frank and Paulo, you will be glad to know that the copper venom is awesome with the Hifiman HE-5LE. It really shows its class with the cable.  Frank, the 5LE might look familiar to you...


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Frank and Paulo, you will be glad to know that the copper venom is awesome with the Hifiman HE-5LE. It really shows its class with the cable.  Frank, the 5LE might look familiar to you...



Hey buddy..i know its good with the he5-le..... 
my Code-X was a NOS HE5 once.... Remember? And it did wonders with it soundwise....but still...somehow the SW22 did something special ( that, as u know, i didnt expect) thats why u now have the chance to use it on ur he5-LE 
i think it has to do with the amp/dac i am using...with the sw22 i just got more of everything thats good in music

..cant wait to get my new hifimanrookie special (version 3 already, thanks to Frank, who always comes up with something special for me) version of the SW22, frank is going to bake me this month


----------



## zenpunk

Does Frank or anybody else know if it is possible to get a custom iem cable with Linum T2 connectors?


----------



## Tony1110

zenpunk said:


> Does Frank or anybody else know if it is possible to get a custom iem cable with Linum T2 connectors?




I'm glad you asked that because I was going to PM him today with the very same question.


----------



## Toxic Cables

We don't currently have these connectors, but i will email them now to ask if they can make them available to us.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Super Yeah!..just got news from Frank that my new cable will be shipped before the end of this month...feeling very happy now...


----------



## ToTje

Mine would be shipped one of these days. Can't wait!


----------



## Shini44

Hey Frank you got PM ^^


----------



## ToTje

Today I received my Toxic Virus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Looks awesome, great quality, very light cable that you barely notice when wearing the headphone, and the amount of treble and details that I have now is insane! The difference with the stock cable is incredible!
  
 Still I really do need to get used to this new sound: for me personally the treble is a bit much. I love warm sound and this sound signature is very different.
 It is great to hear the detail level in the treble again that I was used to with my AKG-K712, but I do miss the warmth in the sound a little bit.
 On the other hand: after several months of having the LCD-X the warmth also sometimes started to get a bit boring with certain songs.
 I think I will swap the cables from time to time, depending on my mood, but first I want to give this Toxic Cable a really good time to get used to. Perhaps I will hate the stock cable when I try that one out again.
  
 Even though I do miss the warmth, it is very clear that the sound quality has gone up a big step. I now hear some things very clear that I absolutely hadn't heard AT ALL until now. Hissing, popping and crackling from vinyl in a FLAC-file for instance.


----------



## hifimanrookie

totje said:


> Today I received my Toxic Virus!
> 
> Looks awesome, great quality, very light cable that you barely notice when wearing the headphone, and the amount of treble and details that I have now is insane! The difference with the stock cable is incredible!
> 
> ...



The sound will get sweeter after 100hrs or so of usage...i had same thing with the Sw22 i have now on loan..but it sweeted out into justbthe right amount of treble..and dont forget the midrange will improve also and so help to mimimize the peaky treble even more that ur experiencing now. And bass with get fatter and faster also in time.


----------



## ToTje

hifimanrookie said:


> The sound will get sweeter after 100hrs or so of usage...i had same thing with the Sw22 i have now on loan..but it sweeted out into justbthe right amount of treble..and dont forget the midrange will improve also and so help to mimimize the peaky treble even more that ur experiencing now. And bass with get fatter and faster also in time.


 
 Good to hear! 
 Well my headphones are always on when I listen to music (also when I listen to my speakers), so those 100 hours must pass very quickly!


----------



## longbowbbs

totje said:


> hifimanrookie said:
> 
> 
> > The sound will get sweeter after 100hrs or so of usage...i had same thing with the Sw22 i have now on loan..but it sweeted out into justbthe right amount of treble..and dont forget the midrange will improve also and so help to mimimize the peaky treble even more that ur experiencing now. And bass with get fatter and faster also in time.
> ...


 
 I just left my stuff on when I went to work and let the burn in happen while I was busy with other things.


----------



## ToTje

longbowbbs said:


> I just left my stuff on when I went to work and let the burn in happen while I was busy with other things.


 
 Uhmmm with about $500 in tubes, I don't think I'll do that!


----------



## longbowbbs

totje said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I just left my stuff on when I went to work and let the burn in happen while I was busy with other things.
> ...


 
 Ya know...I did not use my tube gear for that.....SS has its uses!


----------



## ToTje

longbowbbs said:


> Ya know...I did not use my tube gear for that.....SS has its uses!


 
 And a shame I can't use my DAC for it, because it has 3-pin balanced out and this connector has 4, for my amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No way to get around it, unless I would buy some convertors or whatever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Ah I see you also have an LCD-X and used to have a Taboo MK III! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I must say: the album Fleurs du mal of the band Therion does sound amazing! The high female vocals really are lovely!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I just left my stuff on when I went to work and let the burn in happen while I was busy with other things.



I normally do same thing..but can imagine havibg tubes u hestitate to do that.....but i agree...best is doing what u do...even with tubes...u could do what i did in past when i had a tube amp which used 4 tubes: use cheap tubes for burn in....and then put ur premium tubes back in...problem solved..hehehe


----------



## longbowbbs

totje said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know...I did not use my tube gear for that.....SS has its uses!
> ...


 
 The Taboo MK III was awesome. However, this is a hobby. It was time to try another flavor. I just got the LCD-X's so the two never met. Too bad. I am confident they would have been wonderful together.


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I just left my stuff on when I went to work and let the burn in happen while I was busy with other things.
> ...


 
 Paulo, I agree. Perhaps some cheap JJ's just for burning in other stuff.


----------



## ToTje

longbowbbs said:


> The Taboo MK III was awesome. However, this is a hobby. It was time to try another flavor. I just got the LCD-X's so the two never met. Too bad. I am confident they would have been wonderful together.


 
 Well I only have had the Objective2 and the Little Dot MK III before this, but ven though the Little Dot had a great fun factor, I must say that this sound is FAR more mature and transparent. I haven't tried another headphone on the Taboo, but I do think this is an endgame combination for me. Only another dac and perhaps other RCA cables and I am done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'll keep listening with the Toxic Virus for a few days and then check what I think of the stock cable by then. I think it will sound very muffled by then.


----------



## ToTje

hifimanrookie said:


> I normally do same thing..but can imagine havibg tubes u hestitate to do that.....but i agree...best is doing what u do...even with tubes...u could do what i did in past when i had a tube amp which used 4 tubes: use cheap tubes for burn in....and then put ur put ur premium tubes back in...problem solved..hehehe


 
 Hehehe well my 2 x 4 watt tube amp also powers my 200 watt speakers, and the headphone output also stays active when speakers are connected.


----------



## Tony1110

Loads of cables on ebay from a seller with no feedback who claims to be an authorised Toxic Cables dealer. Is this legit?


----------



## Shini44

tony1110 said:


> Loads of cables on ebay from a seller with no feedback who claims to be an authorised Toxic Cables dealer. Is this legit?


 
 i doubt it but you can always link an ebay thread that you wana deal with , here in the chat, so Frank or any other member confirm if its legit, someone before posted a link from ebay and Frank confirmed that its a Legit buyer,
  
 and some other time Frank gave some in structures / questions to be send to the seller to check if the seller will answer in a way that confirms he is a legit buyer etc.

 hope that help you, yet i did base this answer on the past threads that i happen to read here. 
  
 ps: sorry about my bad English as well,


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> i doubt it but you can always link an ebay thread that you wana deal with , here in the chat, so Frank or any other member confirm if its legit, someone before posted a link from ebay and Frank confirmed that its a Legit buyer,
> 
> 
> and some other time Frank gave some in structures / questions to be send to the seller to check if the seller will answer in a way that confirms he is a legit buyer etc.
> ...



No worries about ur english my friend..we all understand it well... And ur totally right in what u just expained  frank indeed gave some instructions and checks it out himself.


----------



## Toxic Cables

tony1110 said:


> Loads of cables on ebay from a seller with no feedback who claims to be an authorised Toxic Cables dealer. Is this legit?


 
 Yes, it is.
  
 He will mostly be dealing with parts which we just don't have time to pack and send on a daily basis.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> He will mostly be dealing with parts which we just don't have time to pack and send on a daily basis.



Hey frankie boy...any indication when my new special cable will be ready this month?  Yep..i know...but i am really trying to be patient...but its so hard 
Thanks buddy for a reply


----------



## Duncan

Silver Widow & Shure 846 is definitely a force to be reckoned with 

Cannot wait until I've had the obligatory burn-in time ratched up on the cable, so that I can get a final feel for it, but - within first 2-3 hours, sounding a very marked improvement over the stock / Fiio cables that preceded it


----------



## Shini44

duncan said:


> Silver Widow & Shure 846 is definitely a force to be reckoned with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 this is a very nice combo, usually the people goes with BW for this one, but i am like you i wana go with SW with it,

 tell us later if the Treble did improve, and what were the changes in the bass ^^ and thanks in advance,  mids wise i am not worried though since its SW + 846.


----------



## jeremyh

i recently had the chance to do a quick demo between scorpion, black widow and virus. i thought i'd leave my impression of the cables.

 One thing in common between these cables, all of them have copper traces in them. 

 *Im no professional reviewer like many of you guys are. Pls do excuse some of the terms that i may have used wrongly.*

*Tracks i used for my demo review:*

 Teresa Teng: 我只在乎你,月亮代表我的心
 Eagles : Tequila sunrise
 Chris Botti : What a wonderful World
 Rebecca Pidgeon : Spanish Harlem
 Noarh Jones: Dont know why , Come away with me
 Eric Clapton : Riding with the King, Layla
 Michael Jackson: Bilie Jean


*Equipment;*
 Hibino R10
 UM Merlin


*Background between the 3 cables ,*
*Scorpion:*

 With the scorpion, personally i felt there was a very nice 3D soundstage. Coming from whiplash copper and moon audio silver dragon, this was surprisingly enjoyable. it was my first exposure to toxic. The overall representation between the highs and low were very enjoying. 

*Black Widow:*

  BW was an interesting cable. Honestly the intial impression of the cable was that it looked cooler. And the ideal of it not oxidising as time went by was a super plus point. But the moment i plug my BW in, i instantly notice there was a  difference. The 3D soundstage that i love, was no longer present in the cable. truly i was bumped, but as time went by, i started to notice, its mids were much fuller, fuller then my scorpion. slowly but surely, i began to fall in love with black widow, for what it is able to do.

*Virus:*

 Virus was one of the most exciting cable i was looking forward to. Using it, i felt the highs were very well extended, smooth. But at the expenses of the bass. it has the 3D soundstage which i was looking for.


*Difference:*

 switching between back and forth, in terms of ranking, this is how i would rank the cables.

 1.Virus
 2. Black Widow
 2. Scorpio

 you didnt read wrong, both black widow and scorpion are tied in number 2, strictly because both had distinct different sound signature. The scorpion had the magical 3D soundstage but the black widow had the meaty, full Mids that i love. for those who are in the market for a copper cable, i would say, if you love a more full mids, BW will be your go-to-cable. Likewise, if you want a cable that offers you a 3D soundstage, consider getting the scorpion.

 With regards to virus, it clinched first position, because i felt the slight sacrifice of bass, to bring out the extra details and extended high was a good trade off. For what its worth, i personally feel the cables are worth the bacons. Sure its not cheap, but the sound your getting is definitely worth the price your paying for.


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Hey frankie boy...any indication when my new special cable will be ready this month?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Will go out by the end of the month mate.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Will go out by the end of the month mate.


thanks for the info my friend..and let me know to where and to who i have to sent the loaner sw22 to when i have the new cable and after the review between both ofcourse


----------



## Shini44

Frank you got PM.


----------



## Duncan

I'm not sure how the accuracy of any upcoming thoughts I have of the cable itself will be - as, one thing I can say, the MMCX connectors Frank uses allow me to have a better fit of the IEMs themselves, so - I can review the overall product, but - not necessarily the cable in its own right... All I can say at this point is - wow, what a difference!

Talking of fit actually, Frank was unknowingly so totally on the money with the jack he used on my cable, fits perfectly with my other connector on the Hugo - as below:


----------



## nicolo

I just bought a pair of Nuforce Primo 8s. Was wondering which cable would be a good match with it. I fell in love with it's mids, like the bass but find the treble a little relaxed.


----------



## hifimanrookie

nicolo said:


> I just bought a pair of Nuforce Primo 8s. Was wondering which cable would be a good match with it. I fell in love with it's mids, like the bass but find the treble a little relaxed.


for what u just explained, i think you should try the new SW22..it has all the qualitities of a good copper cable (good fast bass and natural mids) but with the qualities of a good silver cable (good detail, soundstage and treble), or the SW25.5, but if those are a bit over ur budget you maybe could try the VIRUS that was explained a few posts back.

Am sure others here will give adive also..so guys...help this guy... 

Ps..whats ur budget by the way? If u wanna check pricing:

http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables


----------



## Shini44

double post - please delete.


----------



## Shini44

My Silver Widow 22 AWG , is on the way 


 not sure if frank gave it 100 hours burn in or not, need to confirm


----------



## IaHawkeye

Are there any toxic cables for JH Roxannes? I didt seem to see any on their site, but it's possible I'm overlooking it


----------



## Cotnijoe

iahawkeye said:


> Are there any toxic cables for JH Roxannes? I didt seem to see any on their site, but it's possible I'm overlooking it




Pm frank directly here. Don't think his website is particularly updated. There are definitely a few of then out there already in the wild


----------



## shakur1996

iahawkeye said:


> Are there any toxic cables for JH Roxannes? I didt seem to see any on their site, but it's possible I'm overlooking it


 

 The current line of cables together with the pricing is visible in the Toxic Cables profile here on headfi.


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> My Silver Widow 22 AWG , is on the way
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if frank gave it 100 hours burn in or not, need to confirm


lucky basterd.. 

i have to wait until end of this month..but am sure its worth the wait as i have a feeling he will cook up something unique for me again.... 

And for the ones who still dont know: for prices and models..check the toxic cables profile here on headfi..or scroll a few posts back....i posted the shortcut on a post of mine for another fellow headfi'er


----------



## Shini44

hifimanrookie said:


> lucky basterd..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 lol , still got to wait for my Portaphile 627 (old version but new panel) it will be here next Saturday :/  at least i will get time to burn in my new cable 

 i used to have the Silver Widow, but man i am still shocked about the fact that our friend Frank were able to top that!!


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> lol , still got to wait for my Portaphile 627 (old version but new panel) it will be here next Saturday :/  at least i will get time to burn in my new cable
> 
> 
> i used to have the Silver Widow, but man i am still shocked about the fact that our friend Frank were able to top that!!


yeah i know my friend...he exceeded himself with this sw22... I have one on loan..and after 2weeks usage i sold my one off dual mono 8wire dual 3pin xlr (in dual mono config) custom COPPER VENOM, so i could order a Sw22 in same comfiguration...and thats what i am waiting for now, with a exclusive sleeve no one else has...so u can imagine i am jumping up and down in anticipation for my new cable..knowing how the 4wire single ended already sounds like


----------



## IaHawkeye

Thank you all very much, I PM'd him asking how to go ahead and asking what his opinion would be for which would be best for Roxannes and ZX-2 pairing. 

I honestly don't know a whole lot about cables, or head fi gear in general, and I aplreciate he is hard at work on making this wonderful cables, so to save him some time, could I get feedback from you guys on what the best option would be for me, and what the actual differences are? Sorry that I'm new but I am trying to learn! Lol

Here are the options that I am trying to sort through

Silver Widow 22AWG £395 4 wire version (OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo) Available in clear only.

Silver Widow 25.5AWG £295 4 wire version (OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo) Available in clear only.

Silver Widow 25.5AWG £495 8 wire version (OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo) Available in


----------



## Toxic Cables

iahawkeye said:


> Thank you all very much, I PM'd him asking how to go ahead and asking what his opinion would be for which would be best for Roxannes and ZX-2 pairing.
> 
> I honestly don't know a whole lot about cables, or head fi gear in general, and I aplreciate he is hard at work on making this wonderful cables, so to save him some time, could I get feedback from you guys on what the best option would be for me, and what the actual differences are? Sorry that I'm new but I am trying to learn! Lol
> 
> ...


 
 Go for the 4 wire 22AWG, even though it's 4 wires, what people fail to realize is that the actual wire is more then twice that of the original, so you are getting more then the 8 wire version and at a cheaper price..


----------



## Toxic Cables

.


----------



## IaHawkeye

toxic cables said:


> Go for the 4 wire 22AWG, even though it's 4 wires, what people fail to realize is that the actual wire is more then twice that of the original, so you are getting more then the 8 wire version and at a cheaper price..




Ok I trust your judgment good sir, can you PM me how to order or send me a invoice and Pay pal info?


----------



## IaHawkeye

toxic cables said:


> Go for the 4 wire 22AWG, even though it's 4 wires, what people fail to realize is that the actual wire is more then twice that of the original, so you are getting more then the 8 wire version and at a cheaper price..




Just made payment, this will be the first aftermarket cable I ever got in my head fi adventure, I'm excited, I hope I'll be able to hear a positive difference , + they look amazing, hopefully the wait doesn't kill me from anxiety, lol


----------



## hifimanrookie

iahawkeye said:


> Thank you all very much, I PM'd him asking how to go ahead and asking what his opinion would be for which would be best for Roxannes and ZX-2 pairing.
> 
> I honestly don't know a whole lot about cables, or head fi gear in general, and I aplreciate he is hard at work on making this wonderful cables, so to save him some time, could I get feedback from you guys on what the best option would be for me, and what the actual differences are? Sorry that I'm new but I am trying to learn! Lol
> 
> ...



8wire could be a bit stiff and thick for an daily used iem on the move, nevertheless it will sound better then a 4wire version...my suggestion would be to go for the SW22 4wire, Not to thick, very flexible and light..and the sound it gives u!!!


----------



## Shini44

hifimanrookie said:


> 8wire could be a bit stiff and thick for an daily used iem on the move, nevertheless it will sound better then a 4wire version...my suggestion would be to go for the SW22 4wire, Not to thick, very flexible and light..and the sound it gives u!!!


 
 the IEM section didn't have the 8 wire version, so i went for the best and the only option for the 22AWG over there.


 btw the cable is here and i will let it burn it for 100 hours then i will take a photos,

 but man the carbon fiber Y splitter on the cable rocks!, and the new alternative for the wooden piece is the best one i had on any of my toxic cables!! very smooth and stable in the same time, easy to slide and don't give you the feeling that it will move on itself. 

 not that i wasn't happy with the old build or something but just saying that Frank nailed it again!! 

 sonic updates will be there later after i burn it in, i will give initial impressions and keep updating from time to time once i feel its opening up even more / me getting used to the sound.


----------



## maguire

Shini, I see you have become totally Toxic mate.....


----------



## Shini44

maguire said:


> Shini, I see you have become totally Toxic mate.....


 
 and who can resist an Upgrade from the SW to SW 22? XD  man Frank cables are the best


----------



## Duncan

Agreed, my SW cable has reinvented my love for music... 

Some of that as I mused earlier, I think has to do with, in my case, the MMCX connector Frank uses, allows a much better fit than what I had previously (Shure stock and Fiio, the latter of which ripped my earlobes to shreds!) 

WTG Frank


----------



## Sam Quentin

Hi Frank...

Is it save to wear the rubber straps on the arms, or are they toxic?
I mean...they are toxic of course, but are they dangerous for health?
I find them very stylish to wear with my watch


----------



## DrSheep

hifimanrookie said:


> 8wire could be a bit stiff and thick for an daily used iem on the move, nevertheless it will sound better then a 4wire version...my suggestion would be to go for the SW22 4wire, Not to thick, very flexible and light..and the sound it gives u!!!


 
 I agree.  My 8-wire SW is great and all, but it is just a bit too stiff around the ears as it has no form-fitting/memory wire.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sam quentin said:


> Hi Frank...
> 
> Is it save to wear the rubber straps on the arms, or are they toxic?
> I mean...they are toxic of course, but are they dangerous for health?
> I find them very stylish to wear with my watch



I have a couple of them as i bought many cables already...and my daughter of 12 likes them a lot...and waers them.. no worries or irritation..but its personal..i dont how sensitive ur skin is...can u endure rubber straps of watches? For instance i cant...so i dont even need to try the straps..no matter how fine they look....but if u do then i dont see any problems in not using them... Enjoy!


----------



## Sam Quentin

OK thanks.
I have some caoutchouc straps for my watches and never had problems.
Some rubber have softeners that are not very healthy.
But i heard its mostly rubber that smells strong.
No smell at Franks Straps at all, so i guess its ok to wear them.

btw...
The Silver Poison Cable i got with the Straps looks gorgeous, too.


----------



## ghostchili

Dear Frank,
 Do you have an extra room I can crash in at the shop? My wife will be kicking my out once she see the money I've been happily forking over for this passion/hobby.
  
 I just hooked up my new Silver Widows, no burn-in time, and WOW! I'm totally bummed! Now I have to replace everything with Toxic Cables, what's my wallet going to say?  Honestly I didn't expect this much improvement, I thought it could be a mental thing. To find out I had the hot wifey  come down to the listening room and had her sit eyes closed, put her favorite song on and did some cable swapping on the LCD-X... With the SW she said "These sound way better." I tried to trick her and say I was changing something but kept the cables the same "No change" she said for both cables. I currently have them burning in and these are just my early impressions so I will do a follow up review after I finish my V-281 review.


----------



## Toxic Cables

duncan said:


> Agreed, my SW cable has reinvented my love for music...
> 
> Some of that as I mused earlier, I think has to do with, in my case, the MMCX connector Frank uses, allows a much better fit than what I had previously (Shure stock and Fiio, the latter of which ripped my earlobes to shreds!)
> 
> WTG Frank


 
 Very glad you are enjoying the new cable Duncan, that was the first 24AWG SW to ship so far.


----------



## Toxic Cables

sam quentin said:


> Hi Frank...
> 
> Is it save to wear the rubber straps on the arms, or are they toxic?
> I mean...they are toxic of course, but are they dangerous for health?
> I find them very stylish to wear with my watch


 
 Totally safe to wear, that's what they are actually made for. My wife changes colors on a daily basis


----------



## Toxic Cables

ghostchili said:


> Dear Frank,
> Do you have an extra room I can crash in at the shop? My wife will be kicking my out once she see the money I've been happily forking over for this passion/hobby.
> 
> I just hooked up my new Silver Widows, no burn-in time, and WOW! I'm totally bummed! Now I have to replace everything with Toxic Cables, what's my wallet going to say?  Honestly I didn't expect this much improvement, I thought it could be a mental thing. To find out I had the hot wifey  come down to the listening room and had her sit eyes closed, put her favorite song on and did some cable swapping on the LCD-X... With the SW she said "These sound way better." I tried to trick her and say I was changing something but kept the cables the same "No change" she said for both cables. I currently have them burning in and these are just my early impressions so I will do a follow up review after I finish my V-281 review.


 
 Am sure she will be find if you let her use your set up once in awhile, rather then keeping it all to yourself


----------



## Shini44

toxic cables said:


> Totally safe to wear, that's what they are actually made for. My wife changes colors on a daily basis


 
 what you make you wife do free advertising? you better pay her on daily basis : ))))))))  lol.


----------



## Shini44

gave the Silver Widow 50 hours burn in, i intended to give it a fast listen just like yesterday (24 hours burn in) but today its harder to leave the CIEM + cable :< and i am listening to music -.-''  trying to stop but cant :<  but its too epic T_T

  though its not fully burn in nor my head got used to the amount of the details to the max, cause i still remember the sound of SW cable (burned it and my head used to it) but dang the 22AWG is cleaner with better SQ indeed, how did frank do it god knows, 

 but ofc this is an initial impressions, i will report back after 100 hours burn + many hours of listening till i reach the point were my brain is used to the sound and settle in.


 Thanks again Frank ^^


 and sorry lads photos later  after the 100 hours burn in


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> gave the Silver Widow 50 hours burn in, i intended to give it a fast listen just like yesterday (24 hours burn in) but today its harder to leave the CIEM + cable :< and i am listening to music -.-''  trying to stop but cant :<  but its too epic T_T
> 
> 
> though its not fully burn in nor my head got used to the amount of the details to the max, cause i still remember the sound of SW cable (burned it and my head used to it) but dang the 22AWG is cleaner with better SQ indeed, how did frank do it god knows,
> ...




What u just said is so recognizable since i am using the Sw22 i have on loan..i even sold my almost new (2months) copper venom to order a very special, one of a kind, SW22 for me...hope to get it end of this month and then i sent the loaner back to frank..cant sent it earlier as i already sold the only other cable i had...the copper venom..sorry Frank..

But to make ot up to u i will do a small comparision between the 8wire and 4wire, before i sent the loaner back to u 

Happy listening!


----------



## DrSheep

New case .


----------



## Shini44

75 hours on the SW 22AWG, Holy S***!!!!!!  the sound did open up more, and better than yesterday, today the bass is tighter and the sound stage is better, and finally the mids did became clear

 but compared to the old SW cable., i am sure about the new one being way smoother, and better SQ.

 ofc i will get better over the time, my listening time so far is less than 10 hours, but the burn in time is 75 hours.



 tomorrow my amp (Portaphile 627 old version + new panel) will be here, so i will take a lot of time till my brain get used to the new mixup,  my DAC is the Hugo Chord ofc.


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> 75 hours on the SW 22AWG, Holy S***!!!!!!  the sound did open up more, and better than yesterday, today the bass is tighter and the sound stage is better, and finally the mids did became clear
> 
> 
> but compared to the old SW cable., i am sure about the new one being way smoother, and better SQ.
> ...



Lolz..if u read my first impressions here on headfi about the loaner SW22 i have, u can read i wrote EXACTLY the same experience with those...this cable is truly exceptional..remember..i had whats probably the best copper cable existing on the market, the Copper Venom ( in 8wire in dual mono, dual 3pin xlr config), and still i sold it to order same config, but for a SW22.. The single ended SW22 is that good! Ofcourse its all about ur rig also....but for me...SW22 8wire in dual 3pin xlr could be my end game cable soundwise..for sure its by far my most expensive one i ever bought, but have a feeling it will be worth every GBP of it. 

And yeah..they will improve even more my friend...my particular cable kept on improving up until around 150hrs mark.

Happy listening!


----------



## Barrum

Just placed an order for the Sennheiser IE8 IE80 OCC Pure 7N Stranded Silver Upgrade Cable by Toxic Cables after reading all the good things about Franks cables. I am really excited to see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Kiats

See what the nice Fedex man delivered.


----------



## Kiats




----------



## ghostchili

kiats said:


>




Nice !


----------



## Kiats

ghostchili said:


> Nice !




Thanks! Silver Venom for the Abyss and R&D silver venom for LCDs.


----------



## Kiats

Frank, just some feedback on the Silver Venom: it is quite simply awesome! I still the copper venom for the Abyss. But I am simply gobsmacked how smooth it is out of the box! There is good speed, excellent details and resounding bass impact. Very nuanced. 

The silver contacts really work well to squeeze out every bit of music from the amp!


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Thanks! Silver Venom for the Abyss and R&D silver venom for LCDs.



What kind of cable is the r&d silver venom??? I see refer3nce on the connector..is that new???? Am curious..are those new connectors...his end game connectors maybe???? Mmmm reference huh??? Am curious now. Me likey the word 'reference' 

And no dual mono this time??? 4pin xlr now?

And whats that carbon plate about?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Reference Series is our top of the line upgrade that was released nearly 3 years ago and only available from Toxic.
  
 When you upgrade to the reference series, all the contacts on the connectors are made of pure silver, meaning you have a cable that pure silver from tip to tip.
   
 We also have an Ultra Reference balanced interconnect, this uses 14AWG rectangular silver, with silver contacts and the top difference on this is, even the soldering is done with silver.


----------



## longbowbbs

toxic cables said:


> Reference Series is our top of the line upgrade that was released nearly 3 years ago and only available from Toxic.
> 
> When you upgrade to the reference series, all the contacts on the connectors are made of pure silver, meaning you have a cable that pure silver from tip to tip.
> 
> We also have an Ultra Reference balanced interconnect, this uses 14AWG rectangular silver, with silver contacts and the top difference on this is, even the soldering is done with silver.


 
 And what does the referenced Balanced price out at?


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Reference Series is our top of the line upgrade that was released nearly 3 years ago and only available from Toxic.
> 
> When you upgrade to the reference series, all the contacts on the connectors are made of pure silver, meaning you have a cable that pure silver from tip to tip.
> 
> We also have an Ultra Reference balanced interconnect, this uses 14AWG rectangular silver, with silver contacts and the top difference on this is, even the soldering is done with silver.



Interesting!!! Is that also possible for the cable ur baking me now?
Or am i already getting those on my special dual mono dual 3pin xlr sw22?
 If not...Pls pm me what costs are for this upgrade compared to what i already get..thanks buddy!

Ps..maybe it would be helpful if u could mention this on ur profile..i didnt know this..and am sure others (who wanna buy a silver based cable) would be interested to upgrade to reference also if they knew about this upgrade


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Interesting!!! Is that also possible for the cable ur baking me now?
> Or am i already getting those on my special dual mono dual 3pin xlr sw22?
> If not...Pls pm me what costs are for this upgrade compared to what i already get..thanks buddy!
> 
> Ps..maybe it would be helpful if u could mention this on ur profile..i didnt know this..and am sure others (who wanna buy a silver based cable) would be interested to upgrade to reference also if they knew about this upgrade




My friend, you should really get them. The sound is really incredible: it's so smooth out of the box. You know how silver takes a long time to burn in but the silver venom that Frank has done for me seems to throw that out the window. I was listening to Chicago last night and it was so so sweet.  Frank really takes the venom to a different level with the reference connectors. End game stuff. This is as good as it gets.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> My friend, you should really get them. The sound is really incredible: it's so smooth out of the box. You know how silver takes a long time to burn in but the silver venom that Frank has done for me seems to throw that out the window. I was listening to Chicago last night and it was so so sweet.  Frank really takes the venom to a different level with the reference connectors. End game stuff. This is as good as it gets.



Hey Kiats! 
Well...guess what..i already contacted frank about those...have to be careful though....wifey is watching me like a hawk..and i dont want any problems at this moment....she wants to spend our money on an exotic holiday this year and a new summer closet (new summer clothes).. So i have to be extremely careful... And we just spend a small fortune (according to my believes..lolz) on the interior of our new house..so any dollar spend on something else it a no-go for her...hehehe 

Update: got a price info..ouch for my wallet..those reference connectors are expensive... 

Update 3: yep, kiats, u guessed it, i ordered the reference versions...mr. u have a very bad influence on me.. 
And good news..frank just confirmed the hifimanrookie special version 3 (with the reference versions) will be sent off this monday..yeah!!!!!!!!! Me feeling very happy 

Update 4: delay of shipment


----------



## Shini44

reference series ???? how come i didn't hear about that and i am the craziest person in this topic when it comes to the flagships :< 
  
  
 can anyone compare it with the Silver Widow?  the reference series is a cable or bunch of cables or what?


 i am so going to buy it and i don't care about the price!!!    cause i know that Toxic Cables are the world best!! and only Frank can beat Frank  


 need the info asap! lol i won't be able to sleep tonight!!!


----------



## Kiats

Oh yes! I almost forgot to mention that Frank sent me my long awaited adapters so that I can use the venoms I did for my Abyss with LCDs and HD800.  Frank also made an adapter so I can use my LCD cables on the HD700. Heheh! I'll be on the road: can't wait for an extended period at home to try all these.


----------



## Kiats




----------



## Shini44

Frank you got a PM!!! i want to upgrade <3


----------



## neilbob

Help looking for a 2 pin cable for an iPhone controls for CIEM,s


----------



## chubbyroaster

Hi Kiats, those adapters are interesting! I've thought the switch between different headphones will be handled by the adapter cables? Those are only connecters! Are those adapters custom made for you or do they come as standard? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Toxic Cables

longbowbbs said:


> And what does the referenced Balanced price out at?


 
 Price is really dependent on the length as this wire is very very expensive and i have only sold 2 of them to date.
  
 If you would like to PM me with length, i could calculate a price.
  
 Once we are a little less busy, will see if i can put together a loaner for you.


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


>


 
 Thanks for sharing Kiats, almost looks silver with the flash 
  
 Here's one i took before i shipped them to you


----------



## Toxic Cables

New EL-8's are here, so that i can recommend the right cable for my customers depending on what they are looking to achieve,


----------



## Kiats

shini44 said:


> Frank you got a PM!!! i want to upgrade <3




Heheh! I'm glad our little exchange helped you make your mind up. You won't regret it. I was blown away last night listening to some high res Japan remastered Beach Boys.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Thanks for sharing Kiats, almost looks silver with the flash
> 
> Here's one i took before i shipped them to you




Hahah! Thanks for bailing me out, Frank.


----------



## Kiats

chubbyroaster said:


> Hi Kiats, those adapters are interesting! I've thought the switch between different headphones will be handled by the adapter cables? Those are only connecters! Are those adapters custom made for you or do they come as standard? Thank you for sharing.



Frank custom makes them once you tell him what you need. Yes, theu are compact little things, aren't they? Excellent form factor & if doesn't end up with you feeling like you are wearing some dangly earrings...


----------



## Kerouac

Last week I've received my Silver Widow iem cable (new style) and I must say that I'm really impressed with the sound & build quality of it (thanks Frank!)...tried it with 1plus2, Rti1 and V6 Stage on different daps.

  
 Till now I've found it has best synergy with the 1plus2: great soundstage, depth...excellent mids & lows...only treble & details could do slightly better imo (but maybe that's also due to the soundsignature of the 1p2 itself). But hey, I've only used it for 30hrs or so till now, while burn-in time is around 100hrs right?
  

 Conclusion: SW is by far my favourite iem cable (already) at the moment!!!
  
 And I'm watching him thinking:

 “Hmmmm, could there be a possible Toxic upgrade (over the Silver Dragon) for my LCD2 in the near future?'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Cheers to ya all & enjoy the music!


----------



## hifimanrookie

edited..


----------



## essentiale

Why are the roxanne cables so pricey compared to other iems? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## flinkenick

kerouac said:


> Last week I've received my Silver Widow iem cable (new style) and I must say that I'm really impressed with the sound & build quality of it (thanks Frank!)...tried it with 1plus2, Rti1 and V6 Stage on different daps.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers to ya all & enjoy the music!


 
 Looking good 
  
 Hi there! Can someone briefly share their opinion on the differences between the Silver Widow and Hybrid? I've been searcing the thread but it's quite a pain.. Does the Hybrid have a wider soundstage for instance, like the Whiplash V3 Hybrid?


----------



## hifimanrookie

essentiale said:


> Why are the roxanne cables so pricey compared to other iems?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



edited...frank answered himself...thanks frank


----------



## hifimanrookie

flinkenick said:


> Looking good
> 
> Hi there! Can someone briefly share their opinion on the differences between the Silver Widow and Hybrid? I've been searcing the thread but it's quite a pain.. Does the Hybrid have a wider soundstage for instance, like the Whiplash V3 Hybrid?


with hybrid u mean: a copper-silver cable? So u asking about the sw (22 or 25.5 awg silver) and the virus (copper-silver hybrid)? I cant tell u about the virus, as i never ever heared one..but i owned franks TOTL copper cable (The 8wire 22awg Copper Venom) and i sold it in favor of the SW22 in 4wire version (ordered a 8wire dual 3pin xlr reference version already of that miraculous cable).. If u have enough budget...go for the SW22.. Imho.


----------



## Toxic Cables

essentiale said:


> Why are the roxanne cables so pricey compared to other iems?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


 
 With the standard cables, we can use straight 4 wires, the Roxanne requires 8 conductors and considerably more labor and very expensive connectors.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Oftopic..holy camoly...big part of netgerlands is without electricity..am home..am lucky i live in a smart home..it saves electricity through the year to be used on these ocassiins) but complete chaos here..even airport! Hospitals work on their backup generators..Total west of netherlands is dead now...banks are closing, subways dont work, trains dont work and stopped all over in their tracks., signals not working on streets.people stuck in elevators .etc etc etc..total chaos here.

Am so glad i dont have a hybrid or electricity car now.and have enough electricity (tankstations wnt work also probably)..and dont need to power up by electricity


----------



## flinkenick

Just got home from work.. Free day for me now. Time to listen to music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Electricity was out in the south of Amsterdam, but not at home in the east.. Double win!!


----------



## Shini44

flinkenick said:


> Looking good
> 
> Hi there! Can someone briefly share their opinion on the differences between the Silver Widow and Hybrid? I've been searcing the thread but it's quite a pain.. Does the Hybrid have a wider soundstage for instance, like the Whiplash V3 Hybrid?


 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/4035#post_9583257
  
  
 Virus vs Silver Poison vs Silver Widow.


----------



## shakur1996

kerouac said:


> Last week I've received my Silver Widow iem cable (new style) and I must say that I'm really impressed with the sound & build quality of it (thanks Frank!)...tried it with 1plus2, Rti1 and V6 Stage on different daps.
> 
> 
> Till now I've found it has best synergy with the 1plus2: great soundstage, depth...excellent mids & lows...only treble & details could do slightly better imo (but maybe that's also due to the soundsignature of the 1p2 itself). But hey, I've only used it for 30hrs or so till now, while burn-in time is around 100hrs right?
> ...


 

 Kerouac, do you own/audition FAW Hybrid? If yes can you compare it please to SW?


----------



## flinkenick

shini44 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/4035#post_9583257
> 
> 
> Virus vs Silver Poison vs Silver Widow.


 
 Thanks.. I've been looking everywhere


----------



## Kerouac

shakur1996 said:


> Kerouac, do you own/audition FAW Hybrid? If yes can you compare it please to SW?


 
 Yes, I own/use the FAW hybrid (it's on my RTi1 at the moment) for some months. My SW only has around 40hrs burn-in time (while listening)...when I'm at the needed 100hrs I'll get back to you, OK?
  


flinkenick said:


> shini44 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/4035#post_9583257
> ...


 
 Great comparison behind that link indeed (thanks Shini44)....makes me want to try the Virus as well


----------



## shakur1996

kerouac said:


> Yes, I own/use the FAW hybrid (it's on my RTi1 at the moment) for some months. My SW only has around 40hrs burn-in time (while listening)...when I'm at the needed 100hrs I'll get back to you, OK?


 
 of course. thanks


----------



## flinkenick

@Kerouac you guys having any power issues in the north east?


----------



## Kerouac

flinkenick said:


> @Kerouac you guys having any power issues in the north east?


 
 Nope, no candles and wood + matches needed over here. But I'm in Leeuwarden, so that's almost Scandinavia


----------



## shakur1996

maguire said:


> *                                                              TOXIC CABLES - THE VIRUS REVIEW*
> *                                                           *
> 
> Well I'll start this review by saying that after I first set eyes on Frank's latest creation of a  Hybrid called The Virus.
> ...


 

 It's more than 1 year old post but I just discovered it
  
 maquire, could you please elaborate more on bass in SW vs Virus. You are saying that bass with Virus becomes faster and tighter. What SW does to bass? I don't like overwhelming bass but I don't like too fast, too tight bass because oftenly this affects to some extent body of the bass.
 moreover, could you please write something about presentation between SW vs Virus. Are they presenting music more out of the head? Are they focusing more on width than depth or maybe the opposite?


----------



## Kerouac

shakur1996 said:


> kerouac said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I own/use the FAW hybrid (it's on my RTi1 at the moment) for some months. My SW only has around 40hrs burn-in time (while listening)...when I'm at the needed 100hrs I'll get back to you, OK?
> ...


 
 Btw, what I can tell you already (excluding sq) is that, although the build quality of the FAW cable is pretty good, the SW is definitely on an even higher level. I don't think it gets any better than this in that department


----------



## hifimanrookie

shakur1996 said:


> It's more than 1 year old post but I just discovered it
> 
> maquire, could you please elaborate more on bass in SW vs Virus. You are saying that bass with Virus becomes faster and tighter. What SW does to bass? I don't like overwhelming bass but I don't like too fast, too tight bass because oftenly this affects to some extent body of the bass.
> moreover, could you please write something about presentation between SW vs Virus. Are they presenting music more out of the head? Are they focusing more on width than depth or maybe the opposite?



Dont forget also that the new SW22 is an huge step upwards sound qualitywise (also in bass) above the already excellent former SW, that was used in this review. 

I compared the regular Sw22 to the 8wire balanced dual mono copper venom (franks TOTL copper cable) i had..and although the copper venom hit harder and lower, i didnt miss anything on the 4wire single ended SW22 i had (and still have) as a loaner..on contrary..i preferred the SW22 over that reference TOTL copper cable overall...thats why i am now waiting for a 8wire version (with reference upgrade) of the SW22 and sold my Copper Venom...the SW22 is that good...the minor on almost all silver based cables (lack of bass and extreme treble) isnt existing on this cable..it sounds more like a hybrid, made of two TOTL wires in one cable. Try it and it will blow u away..especially if u like metal with fast guitars and hardhitting fast drums and those evelish LOW voices of some singers...scary real how they sound..on the other hand..try out some movie soundtracks played by HUGE orchestras...never a moment the music gets blurred or mixed up...and then those high pictch voices of a violin!!!!.goosebumps! .i dont like organs..but i listened to a classic piece in which they use HUGE church organs...OMG...as if u feel it...no kidding..onky the venom could do that for me...well..now i know a silver based cable can do that too...but only one...cant wait to try it out on the new 8wire balanced reference Sw22 i will be getting soon...it will sound better (as the loaner i have now) as my amp is purely a balanced amp and in so will be able to stretch its legs better...the SE output is there only to compare headphones on the builder told me.


----------



## negura

So for the HE-6s, what are some of the better choices? Because I am speaker amping them, I realize just how inefficient they are, so my rationale is going for heavy gauge, similar to speaker cables.
  
 How's the Scorpion 18AWG vs Viper 18AWG sounding?


----------



## hifimanrookie

negura said:


> So for the HE-6s, what are some of the better choices? Because I am speaker amping them, I realize just how inefficient they are, so my rationale is going for heavy gauge, similar to speaker cables.
> 
> How's the Scorpion 18AWG vs Viper 18AWG sounding?



U could also choose the 22awg Copper Venom RC4 or RC8 (solid retangular copper wire!) (i had the RC8) or the 18awg (8wire solid retangular silver wire) silver venom for the he6, as in my experience those kind of wires also do well in speaker cables.


----------



## negura

I don't feel very rich these days. =)
  
 It's going to have to be between those two 18AWGs.


----------



## HeavenMore

Dear Frank,

I guess you must be busy recently and you might miss out few of my pm.
Please do reply me ASAP after received my pm.

Thank you!


----------



## Paganini24

Is there any way else to contact Frank? Except leave message on the official website. I wanna buy a toxic custom cable. So I leaves message on the page of contact on the official site. But no one reply me in one week.


----------



## hifimanrookie

paganini24 said:


> Is there any way else to contact Frank? Except leave message on the official website. I wanna buy a toxic custom cable. So I leaves message on the page of contact on the official site. But no one reply me in one week.


welcome 
Pls sent a pm to him (toxic cables) here on headfi...and in subject write: ' order for new headphone cable'

Hope that tip helps...

Good luck with that..and have fun for when u get ur new cable


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry guys, will go through PM's tonight. Have been very busy as i have orders that are late and am unable to reply to people swiftly.
  
 Please understand this and that i am not ignoring you.


----------



## maguire

shakur1996 said:


> It's more than 1 year old post but I just discovered it
> 
> maquire, could you please elaborate more on bass in SW vs Virus. You are saying that bass with Virus becomes faster and tighter. What SW does to bass? I don't like overwhelming bass but I don't like too fast, too tight bass because often this affects to some extent body of the bass.
> moreover, could you please write something about presentation between SW vs Virus. Are they presenting music more out of the head? Are they focusing more on width than depth or maybe the opposite?


 
 Shakur 1996, sorry for the late reply.
 I  indeed wrote this review a long time ago. These impressions were made when swapped from both Miracle & Merlin Customs. I am unable to swap them over like that again since the connectors were looking like they were coming loose.
 So I can not say accurately which was more out of head experience. That would also depend on your IEM also.
 As the review said Basically the original SW had more bass thump & presence & yes more body to it. I originally had the SW on the Miracle & when I purchased the Virus, found it to be be a better match with it as the same applied to the Merlin with the SW.
 With the SW Miracle had almost Merlin sounding bass, (Almost) . I found the Virus complimented the Miracle's sound sig better, If you are after more body SW both cables are detailed.
 Summing up if your IEM needs more oomph, then SW or if you want a more linear neutral cable with faster bass Virus.
 I don't get much of a chance listening to my customs much these days so my recollection of everything is not as it was. But I hope this helps.


----------



## shakur1996

Thanks maquire. My CIEMs only need sligh improvement in clarity and they need bigger, more distant soundstage. They have full bodied bass and would prefer not to make it faster but I would also prefer not to make it boomy; small subbas lift would be appreciated.


----------



## atsq17

shakur1996 said:


> Thanks maquire. My CIEMs only need sligh improvement in clarity and they need bigger, more distant soundstage. They have full bodied bass and would prefer not to make it faster but I would also prefer not to make it boomy; small subbas lift would be appreciated.


 
  
 Sounds like a job for the Virus.


----------



## shakur1996

atsq17 said:


> Sounds like a job for the Virus.




Thanks.


----------



## hifimanrookie

atsq17 said:


> Sounds like a job for the Virus.


or the new sw22!


----------



## longbowbbs

OK Team Toxic...Recommendations for the LCD-X and the MrSpeakers Alpha Primes....


----------



## atsq17

I'm a Virus freak so I am gonna say Virus. I actually have both those headphones. The Primes are running on Virus and sound great. The LCD-X is actually running Norne Arcane (which is a hybrid like Virus) and it sounds great.


----------



## ghostchili

I love the SIlver Widow on my LCD-X. I couldn't beleive the difference over stock!


----------



## rnsto

ghostchili said:


> I love the SIlver Widow on my LCD-X. I couldn't beleive the difference over stock!


 

 congrats on the new cables.
 Can you tell me how long your playing them.
 And what are the biggest changes?
 and could also do impression of them .
 thanks
 i also have the lcd.x and the vio hpa281


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> OK Team Toxic...Recommendations for the LCD-X and the MrSpeakers Alpha Primes....


no ether's???


----------



## longbowbbs

Maybe. They were terrific.


----------



## ghostchili

rnsto said:


> congrats on the new cables.
> Can you tell me how long your playing them.
> And what are the biggest changes?
> and could also do impression of them .
> ...


 

 I will answer these questions as soon as I can get a review done. I'm finishing a headphone shootout on some mass consumer products then I need to finish a review of the V281 with a bunch of high end headphones.


----------



## rnsto

ghostchili said:


> I will answer these questions as soon as I can get a review done. I'm finishing a headphone shootout on some mass consumer products then I need to finish a review of the V281 with a bunch of high end headphones.


 
  

 looking forward...!


----------



## flinkenick

Alright I thought you guys might be a bit on a hypetrain about Toxic cables, you know like everybody supports their own gear. But I just got my Silver Widow (the old one) and I've gotta say this is by far the best cable I've had yet. Everything sounds exactly right. More detail and a widened soundstage without sounding overly bright (or warm), just neutral in a very coherent and mature way. I can understand why everyone is so lyrical


----------



## hifimanrookie

flinkenick said:


> Alright I thought you guys might be a bit on a hypetrain about Toxic cables, you know like everybody supports their own gear. But I just got my Silver Widow (the old one) and I've gotta say this is by far the best cable I've had yet. Everything sounds exactly right. More detail and a widened soundstage without sounding overly bright (or warm), just neutral in a very coherent and mature way. I can understand why everyone is so lyrical


hehehe wat zijn wij nederlanders toch wantrouwig..hehe..maar ik had hetzelfde idee ooit...en ben nooit meer weggegaan..wacht nu op een hele speciale SW22 (nieuwe versie), speciaal voor mij gemaakt...frank maakt echt goede kabals...oops..i just had my dutch cap on..well..that happens when u meet a fellow amsterdammer here on headfi..lolz
have fun with ur sw 25.5 my fellow toxicanian


----------



## flinkenick

hifimanrookie said:


> hehehe wat zijn wij nederlanders toch wantrouwig..hehe..maar ik had hetzelfde idee ooit...en ben nooit meer weggegaan..wacht nu op een hele speciale SW22 (nieuwe versie), speciaal voor mij gemaakt...frank maakt echt goede kabals...oops..i just had my dutch cap on..well..that happens when u meet a fellow amsterdammer here on headfi..lolz
> have fun with ur sw 25.5 my fellow toxicanian


 
 Thanks mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it's a beautiful day in Amsterdam! Man I can't even imagine how the SW22 might sound.. It's good to have dreams left for future projects


----------



## hifimanrookie

flinkenick said:


> Thanks mate   And it's a beautiful day in Amsterdam! Man I can't even imagine how the SW22 might sound.. It's good to have dreams left for future projects



Yeahnits super sunny..even now..i went shopping today without a coat..can u imagine! And friday...20 degrees!! Yeah.

And about the sw..yeah...always nice to dream about future stuff..hehehe but be careful..i started out with a 180gbp cable...and now...well...lets say its a eeny weeny more expensive what i am getting now (check my profile if ur curious what i am waiting for..lolz) so be careful!!! Very careful..and never ever listen to a better toxic cable..as ur hooked then!! Seriously!!


----------



## flinkenick

Dude are you kidding me, that sounds like the greatest cable ever. And 8 wire too.. I'm guessing you could have bought a decent iem from what that cost


----------



## zniper2984

kerouac said:


> Last week I've received my Silver Widow iem cable (new style) and I must say that I'm really impressed with the sound & build quality of it (thanks Frank!)...tried it with 1plus2, Rti1 and V6 Stage on different daps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have the silver/gold from tralucent?are these better than silver/gold?


----------



## Kerouac

zniper2984 said:


> do you have the silver/gold from tralucent?are these better than silver/gold?


 
 Nope, I've been on the fence for the Tralucent s/g cable when I just bought my 1p2. But then I read some posts in the 1p2 thread that it's quite thick / heavy and because of that nuts came loose, so that scared me off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 1p2 + SW just sounds awesome, so I'm not that curious about the Tralucent s/g anymore...
  
 @ flinkenick: glad to read your impressions on your SW cable over here and that they took your iems to an even higher level


----------



## sensui123

+1 to 1plus2 with the SW.  It sounds great paired with my DAPS like the DX90/50.  I'll be going to Frank soon for the new SW for the 1plus2 balanced for my upcoming AK120II.  We all gotta save funds heh especially with so many hobbies.


----------



## zniper2984

kerouac said:


> Nope, I've been on the fence for the Tralucent silver/gold cable when I just bought my 1p2. But then I read some posts in the Tralucent thread about nuts that came loose from the connectors and that scared me off :eek:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have the silver/gold from tralucent but I didn't have any experience on it comming loose.my only problem with it is i find it too stiff.



sensui123 said:


> +1 to 1plus2 with the SW.  It sounds great paired with my DAPS like the DX90/50.  I'll be going to Frank soon for the new SW for the 1plus2 balanced for my upcoming AK120II.  We all gotta save funds heh especially with so many hobbies.


Which one is the new SW the 22AWG?i dont have a wallet anymore cos of these hobby only a coin purse.


----------



## Shini44

zniper2984 said:


> i have the silver/gold from tralucent but I didn't have any experience on it comming loose.my only problem with it is i find it too stiff.


 
 i had that cable used with my UM Mentor and Miracle, it was very loose i even had one CIEM fall to the ground once,,, its a very scary cable and bad for people with paranoia :<


----------



## sensui123

zniper2984 said:


> Which one is the new SW the 22AWG?i dont have a wallet anymore cos of these hobby only a coin purse.


 
  
 That's exactly the cable I mean.  I'm in the process of switching all my regular SW to the 22 gauge with Frank for all my headphones and am also changing 2 of my earphone SW's to the 22 gauge (only for my fitear stuff and 1plus2).  Can't wait!


----------



## zniper2984

So what happens to your old cable?thus frank accept trade in.
I have the dhc fussion cable i find that it didnt synergize well on 1plus2.I might try the SW in the future.


----------



## Kerouac

zniper2984 said:


> I have the dhc fussion cable i find that it didnt synergize well on 1plus2.I might try the SW in the future.


 
 Really? I was intending on using a dhc fusion (from the classifieds) on my V6S.
 My SW stays on my 1p2 anyway, so that's no problem. But what about dhc fusions synergy with other iems?
  
 And yes, for your 1p2 you should get yourself a SW, it's a perfect match! Very curious what the 22AWG can do extra...
 Btw, I would prefer to buy another Toxic cable for my VS6, but I just can't get myself to using that stock V6S cable for (almost) 8 weeks


----------



## maguire

So your'e curious about what The 22AWG can do Extra.....Im not sure for IEM's but a certain Hifirookieman is singing its praises. He Should know cos he has bought some very high quality cables from Frank in the past.
 You do also realise that cable will be quite thick for an IEM, but in saying that, Many have paired 1p2 with the Uber, which in itself is very thick awkward looking cable... You can always pm Frank & get his take on this also.


----------



## TokenGesture

Has anyone got a cable for use with Earsonics sem6 from Toxic? Any reports?


----------



## HeavenMore

Hi, does anyone tried Fitear tg334 or mh334 with sw22 cable? 
Bit curious compare it with bw cable.


----------



## zniper2984

kerouac said:


> Really? I was intending on using a dhc fusion (from the classifieds) on my V6S.
> My SW stays on my 1p2 anyway, so that's no problem. But what about dhc fusions synergy with other iems?
> 
> And yes, for your 1p2 you should get yourself a SW, it's a perfect match! Very curious what the 22AWG can do extra...
> Btw, I would prefer to buy another Toxic cable for my VS6, but I just can't get myself to using that stock V6S cable for (almost) 8 weeks


i haven't try the fussion on other iem,maybe it's only me that didn't like the synergy of 1plus2/fussion i prefer the improvment the stock silver gold bring..soon il try that SW i wish its like the uber without the stiffness.



maguire said:


> So your'e curious about what The 22AWG can do Extra.....Im not sure for IEM's but a certain Hifirookieman is singing its praises. He Should know cos he has bought some very high quality cables from Frank in the past.
> You do also realise that cable will be quite thick for an IEM, but in saying that, Many have paired 1p2 with the Uber, which in itself is very thick awkward looking cable... You can always pm Frank & get his take on this also.


i have an uber v2 for my 1plus2 and i agree that is pain i the a** to use it for portable.


----------



## flinkenick

Are the older Silver Widows also OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo? Or was there some improvement in newer models?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Yep..as maguire said..am totally stunned in how good the sw22 4wire (i have one on loan) sounds in MY rig and MY headphone..i even sold franks TOTL copper cable (the Copper Venom RC8) to order myself a unique 8wire version of the sw22. (SW22 RC8?)

Oh yeah..frankie...am curious when my cable is ready  i sent u pm about that. 

Update..will be sent off middle next week..yeah..cant wait


----------



## flinkenick

But I mean the old vs new 25,5awg, was there any change in the last year or so, mine is a bit older somewhere in between 1-2 years. I believe when you say the S22 is a lot better


----------



## softbunlet

I just got my 25.5awg Silver Widow for Fitear TG334 yesterday, have waited a long 5 months for it.
  
 I must admit that sonically the depth and bass extension and details have improved, but I dearly miss the forward mids as the SW sounds rather mid-recessed to me (until you turn the volume up).
  
 Question is: will further burn-in help the mids or should I have gotten another cable (perhaps the Virus)?


----------



## longbowbbs

softbunlet said:


> I just got my 25.5awg Silver Widow for Fitear TG334 yesterday, have waited a long 5 months for it.
> 
> I must admit that sonically the depth and bass extension and details have improved, but I dearly miss the forward mids as the SW sounds rather mid-recessed to me (until you turn the volume up).
> 
> Question is: will further burn-in help the mids or should I have gotten another cable (perhaps the Virus)?


 
 My SW cables needed about 200 hours to fully settle in.


----------



## hifimanrookie

softbunlet said:


> I just got my 25.5awg Silver Widow for Fitear TG334 yesterday, have waited a long 5 months for it.
> 
> I must admit that sonically the depth and bass extension and details have improved, but I dearly miss the forward mids as the SW sounds rather mid-recessed to me (until you turn the volume up).
> 
> Question is: will further burn-in help the mids or should I have gotten another cable (perhaps the Virus)?


about the mids being recessed up until turnin up the volume sounds more like a ampflifier kind of thing..dont forget..the sw is so good it automatically shows all hickups in ur rig without mercy...a cable wont sound different because of volume differences..an amp does especially if the volume pot in the amp isnt up to par with the quality of the Sw..ur older cable probably didnt show it because of the inferior sound qualities...maybe u should try a different (better) amp? as what u just said i never heard off...yes during burn in time a cable changes for the good...but as far i know NO cable sounds different on different volume levels..only ur ears and amps do...another cable wont change that..and a virus will make u loose the details and treble extension that the sw has...and the mids are naturaly more recessed then on the sw anyway..so if the sw in ur opinion haz recessed mids then a virus wont help u also...but maybe try a different amp...who knows that will help. good luck with it...ofcourse we all want THAT perfect cable for us..just like u...


----------



## Shini44

softbunlet said:


> I just got my 25.5awg Silver Widow for Fitear TG334 *yesterday*,
> 
> I must admit that sonically the depth and bass extension and details have improved, but I dearly miss the forward mids as the SW sounds rather mid-recessed to me (until you turn the volume up).


 
  
 Quote:


longbowbbs said:


> My SW cables needed about 200 hours to fully settle in.


 
 +1


hifimanrookie said:


> about the mids being recessed up until turnin up the volume sounds more like a ampflifier kind of thing.., ...yes during burn in time a cable changes for the good...but as far i know NO cable sounds different on different volume levels..


 
 +1
  
 Hi Softbunlet, 1st of all welcome to this great thread, and congratulation on your cable, the cable sound cool out of the box i know that, but the cable sound does change over the time, specially after 100 hours of burn in, and ofc the brain need to get used to the setup

 for me and rookie, we both did experience a lot of details coming to our brains and the SW didn't settle in for quite a lot, it was enjoyable but i didn't show its true color what so ever, it took time for the brain to process that huge amount of details,  thats why we felt the mids wasn't clear, the soundstage isn't big yet, the bass didn't get tighter, and the sound didn't open up at all

 then after while both of us (after many listening sessions, and burn it time) posted about the bass getting tighter and controlled, almost way too different than the 1st impressions and sessions, the mids and sound stage changed dramatically, and the true sound did final have been shown

 now let me ask you this? why did both me rookie and me did have a long time before the sound settled in?  the answer is the setup / rig, for me i have a Chord Hugo + WA7 (EH Tubes + portaphile 627 old version (arguably the best neutral portable amp)  which is a dream setup for magnetic planer headphones users and CIEM users , thus the change in sound and what we will go throw due the different amount of details and quality is way different that a med-fi setup ,
  
 so i you want to get a lot of details an upgrade to the DAP or DAC and amps will be needed, don't forget that a cable in the end will "deliver"  what truly your setup have, it won't "enhance"  the amp and the dac, not that i am saying your set up is bad or anything, just trying to make your problem more clear to you, cause the mids issue with you 100% isn't from the cable,  

 maybe your setup is good as well, so i highly suggest you give the SW 100 hours + burn in time, and enough time for your brain to adjust to the sound, and ofc with a better rig you will be able to hear more details. 
  
 and sorry about the long post but i just want everything to be clear for you, after all you are a fellow head-fier friends and we all here to help our head-fiers friends who love this hobby as much as i do.


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> +1
> +1
> 
> and sorry about the long post but i just want everything to be clear for you, after all you are a fellow head-fier friends and we all here to help our head-fiers friends who love this hobby as much as i do.



I couldnt say it better my friend


----------



## Toxic Cables

softbunlet said:


> I just got my 25.5awg Silver Widow for Fitear TG334 yesterday, *have waited a long 5 months for it.*
> 
> I must admit that sonically the depth and bass extension and details have improved, but I dearly miss the forward mids as the SW sounds rather mid-recessed to me (until you turn the volume up).
> 
> Question is: will further burn-in help the mids or should I have gotten another cable (perhaps the Virus)?


 
 Thank you.
  
 Joe's was advised that the wait would be long for those who wanted to wait for the OM connector as we did not have these and some opted for alternative and that MO shipped over 3 months ago, while others opted to wait. Sorry for the wait.
  
 As others have suggested, give the cable some burn in and let us know what you think after.


----------



## softbunlet

toxic cables said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Joe's was advised that the wait would be long for those who wanted to wait for the OM connector as we did not have these and some opted for alternative and that MO shipped over 3 months ago, while others opted to wait. Sorry for the wait.
> 
> As others have suggested, give the cable some burn in and let us know what you think after.


 
  
 Hi Frank, both you and Joe have been very apologetic about it, so thank you both for making this happen. I don't mean to keep harping on it. It's just that this has been the longest I've ever had to wait for any one product/item. Of course, with the overwhelmingly positive reviews and long wait time, I had developed really high expectations of the cable. Not that it disappointed tremendously or anything, I was just wondering if I had made the right choice with Silver Widow, as I am a mids-addict (hence the TG334). Overall, I can appreciate improvements in soundstage and bass impact and depth but the mids have become a bit recessed/thinner relative to the stock cable.
  
 Some questions, if you have the time (I know you're busy )
  
 - Which cable do you think pairs well with the TG334 (if you've heard it) or are very mids-centric
 - Which cable is popular with your customers ordering for Fitear
 - What is a good burn in time for Silver Widow? I've seen different figures from 100-400 hours all over Head-Fi 
  
 Thanks again. The build quality of your cable is really excellent.


----------



## softbunlet

> Originally Posted by *Shini44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Softbunlet, 1st of all welcome to this great thread, and congratulation on your cable, the cable sound cool out of the box i know that, but the cable sound does change over the time, specially after 100 hours of burn in, and ofc the brain need to get used to the setup
> for me and rookie, we both did experience a lot of details coming to our brains and the SW didn't settle in for quite a lot, it was enjoyable but i didn't show its true color what so ever, it took time for the brain to process that huge amount of details,  thats why we felt the mids wasn't clear, the soundstage isn't big yet, the bass didn't get tighter, and the sound didn't open up at all
> ...


 
  


hifimanrookie said:


> about the mids being recessed up until turnin up the volume sounds more like a ampflifier kind of thing..dont forget..the sw is so good it automatically shows all hickups in ur rig without mercy...a cable wont sound different because of volume differences..an amp does especially if the volume pot in the amp isnt up to par with the quality of the Sw..ur older cable probably didnt show it because of the inferior sound qualities...maybe u should try a different (better) amp? as what u just said i never heard off...yes during burn in time a cable changes for the good...but as far i know NO cable sounds different on different volume levels..only ur ears and amps do...another cable wont change that..and a virus will make u loose the details and treble extension that the sw has...and the mids are naturaly more recessed then on the sw anyway..so if the sw in ur opinion haz recessed mids then a virus wont help u also...but maybe try a different amp...who knows that will help. good luck with it...ofcourse we all want THAT perfect cable for us..just like u...


 
  
 That's a nice (and expensive) rig you have there Shini44. I use an iPod Classic > HiFi-M8 and have been quite happy with it so far. I am hearing a lot more bass and details at the same volume off the rig and directly out of my iPhone 6. The mids sound relatively pushed back as a result. This is two steps forward, one step back. I am wondering if it will really "open up" the mids with more use or I should sell it off in pristine condition and get another cable.
  
 hifimanrookie, I am turning up the volume to hear the mids and vocals at the same perceived volume as with the stock cable, which means the rest of the music is much louder than I'm used to and I certainly don't want any hearing damage. At that higher volume, it certainly sounds good until my ears start hurting.


----------



## HeavenMore

Hi Softbunlet. 
I don't have tg334 or silver widow cable but I do have mh334 and just received my black widow last week.
initially listen I felt mid sound blur and punching on the bass was too over.
But after 50 hours burn in it getting better. 
Now I'm enjoy listening to it everyday(after 100 hours burn in).
soundstage more open, sweet mid sound and clear, bass controllable but not over booming.
Thanks to Kiats for recommend me this wonderful cable.


----------



## Shini44

softbunlet said:


> I am wondering if it will really "open up" the mids with more use or I should sell it off in pristine condition and get another cable.


 
 two years ago i was the same as you if not worse, i bought the Toxic Cable scorpion, and i didn't give it enough time, i was like , the sound is strange it field weird and the stock cable is cleaner etc, ofc it will be like this since i heard the stock cable for 200 hours + and i did judge the new cable in 2-3 small sessions then wen't to sell it, and looking back at me from two years ago i think you are doing the exact same, 

 no way the stock cable will give you a better sound than a SW cable, and for me the SW always gave me way more mids / sound stage when it did open up, you can even go back few pages and you will see that both me and rookei mentioned the same thing about the mids / sound stage changes over time on the SW, and i had two SWs (old and new) and i went through these phases twice.

 bottom line bro, give it 100+200 hours before you judge the cable, cause one day after you gain a lot of exp from head-fi you will regret throwing the SW away, and you might have to wait again, and i am telling you this as someone who did this mistake before due the lack of understanding how the burn in + brain getting used to the sound systems work, thus you think the other cables will do the mids job better, the answer no they won't, cause the SW got silver which always deliver the mids in a good way.

 yes i know you are thinking "how can a sound suddenly change and be better later?? " and all did tell me this before many times, and i always hated to wait and had doubts.


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> two years ago i was the same as you if not worse, i bought the Toxic Cable scorpion, and i didn't give it enough time, i was like , the sound is strange it field weird and the stock cable is cleaner etc, ofc it will be like this since i heard the stock cable for 200 hours + and i did judge the new cable in 2-3 small sessions then wen't to sell it, and looking back at me from two years ago i think you are doing the exact same,
> 
> 
> no way the stock cable will give you a better sound than a SW cable, and for me the SW always gave me way more mids / sound stage when it did open up, you can even go back few pages and you will see that both me and rookei mentioned the same thing about the mids / sound stage changes over time on the SW, and i had two SWs (old and new) and i went through these phases twice.
> ...


+1 i agree


----------



## chubbyroaster

Hi Softbunlet,
I've listened to TG334 and HiFi-M8 in the different occasion, and I use IPC as the source for my own rig. I suggest you to get the custom 30pins to USB interconnect cable from Frank to improve the sound from the amp. To get more of mids, you can consider Virus or Black Widow, and you can consider Silver Poison if you want the more forward soundstage. I use these cables to adjust the sound I want and working fine. For your reference.


----------



## maguire

I even find that the silver cables take longer to cook...Just be patient & there also can be fun  hearing the different stages of the process.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Speaking of which, I'm cooking my personal SW 22 as we speak.


----------



## M42a

Hi all, first time to post here.
 I have ordered 2 iem cables already after reading the good comments from all you guys and can't wait to receive them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I just need some advice now on my headphone.I found my AKG K712 pro quite harsh in treble region and I actually considered selling it to get another one, but then I thought maybe changing the cable could help? Any suggestions? I heard the interconnecting wire between the L and R part of the headphone is just thin wires and no matter how good the cable I use from the XLR jack to 3.5mm, the result won't be great. Maybe should I send in the headphone for recabling to get the best results?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## longbowbbs

Here is a pic from today. The new SW22 on my HD800's. Amp is an ALO Audio Studio Six sourced by an Astell & Kern AK120mkII.


----------



## Joe-Siow

longbowbbs said:


>


 
  
 Holly molly!


----------



## Duncan

Feeling the SW love right now, although mine is different to everyone elses...

Frank told me to keep it under wraps, although - he has mentioned it once on this thread


----------



## hifimanrookie

mine is different then anyone elses..mmmmmm where did i hear that before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 seriously...arent all his custom cables unique? hope u one day can share a pic of ur special SW22


----------



## Duncan

hifimanrookie said:


> mine is different then anyone elses..mmmmmm where did i hear that before
> 
> seriously...arent all his custom cables unique? hope u one day can share a pic of ur special SW22


It isn't special to look at (no more so than any other SW at least) - heck, Frank mentioned it a few pages back, so NDA or no NDA (I can delete my own posts if I get into trouble hehe!) - my SW is 24AWG - so, a halfway house between the 25.5 and the 22...

I happily use it out and about every day, doesn't feel overly stiff


----------



## adammax

Hello. Will anyone point me to where can I find more info on toxic cable for roxanne?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Lookie, lookie whats on its way since today 
A new toxic familymember! Yummy! 

Damn, this sleeve really looks like the skin of a real snake!  

Ps. The sleeve isnt nylon. Dont have a clue what it is though..frank only said its his most expensive and exclusive sleeve he ever used ..it better be as this cable is most expensive cable i ever ever ever bought, am broke 
And frank...u now disapointed me....NO baby of urs in the pic? Or is this cable just to beautiful to be put together with one of ur babies 

@adammax : pm frank for info...
@duncan : cool..i always love one of a kind stuff 

Edited..new pics in later post


----------



## Kiats

Looks good, Paulo!


----------



## zniper2984

adammax said:


> Hello. Will anyone point me to where can I find more info on toxic cable for roxanne?


http://www.head-fi.org/users/users/question/user_id/279519 check the bottom of his profile there's a lot of option for roxanne cable.


----------



## maguire

They Look Great Paulo, Looks Like Frank has done it again....Now let the burn in begin...Burn baby burn....naa that's disco....Ok..... All I hear...........Is Buuuuuuurrrrn!!!!! Deep Purple version


----------



## hifimanrookie

Thanks guys..yeah it looks sexy...and i just checked...tomorrow late in the day it will be delivered at my doorstep..dont have a clue what 'late in the day' means with ups...so i guess i have to be home tomorrow in afternoon...and yeah..then burn in nightmare begins...hehehe am really curious how different this new cable will sound compared to the wonderful 'regular' SW22 i have now..


----------



## M42a

I have sent two emails regarding some changes i might need on my order but so far there was no reply for a week.
 i guess that's normal though...but i really need to confirm with him as I have a new addition to my list of earphones and I really want it to be compatible to the cables Frank will be making for me 
 Should i just wait for his reply instead of bombarding his mailboxes with my emails?


----------



## 1adam12

m42a said:


> I have sent two emails regarding some changes i might need on my order but so far there was no reply for a week.
> i guess that's normal though...but i really need to confirm with him as I have a new addition to my list of earphones and I really want it to be compatible to the cables Frank will be making for me
> Should i just wait for his reply instead of bombarding his mailboxes with my emails?


 

 I've never e-mailed him but I tend to have good luck PM'ing him here. Might want to give that a shot.


----------



## M42a

thegimp said:


> I've never e-mailed him but I tend to have good luck PM'ing him here. Might want to give that a shot.


 
  
 Thanks. I have just pmed him here. Hope I didn't complicate the situation further with pms...


----------



## hifimanrookie

zniper2984 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/users/users/question/user_id/279519 check the bottom of his profile there's a lot of option for roxanne cable.



Hey buddy..

Can u pls check this shortcut..it insnt working on my ipad...i only get a errormessage when i click on it...

Can u pls recheck?

Thanks mate


----------



## Kerouac

It works fine on my Note 3 over here :rolleyes:


----------



## hifimanrookie

kerouac said:


> It works fine on my Note 3 over here :rolleyes:



It must be an apple thingie then..no worries..

Just got my new cable in..wow...i made some pics to show u the differences between the new cable and the loaner sw22 i have..and check out the difference in thickness!! and pls check the letters on the new case..almost artistic..and what about the rubber plugs in the xlr plugs to protect the pins...thats well thoughtout! Bare with me for the comparision in sound between the two..i first need to put some burn in time on the newbie in the family 
Ps..as u can see on last pics..when the sun shines on the cable it almost lights up...i will call this sleeve the 'quicksilver' sleeve.. 

UPDATE..INITIAL SOUNDIMPRESSION..OMG...i have a certain cd on which i check the bass with..the soundtrack of BEOWULF...and yep u guessed it..on it went..and ..What...this cant be real...the bass..the fullness...the richness in the instruments...the soundstage..staggering..i listened to a certain track 5 times to be sure its not all in my head...******* hell...its like my amp went into overdrive...the easiness it goes from extremely, almost felt bass, to the midrange that makes u want more and that treble..that treble!!! FRANK..what the **** did u do with this cable...this is by far the biggest change in soundquality i ever experienced from a cable upgrade..ever..and it only has 2 hrs on it...

UPDATE 2: went back to SW22 regular for an hour or so...and found out that cable sounds warmer more organic...but for sure far less powerful...so i am guessing the new cable still needs to be burned in...but how much better can this get? Lolz

FRANK..this cable sounds like its already burned in..as i cant imagine a silver cable soundinh this way out of the box...if u didnt: well...guys...if u have the budget...this is UR cable to get..the ultimate headphone cable..its not cheap, especially not in the version Frank baked me...but worth every GBP/euro or usd i paid for it...
.this is so unreal...its a huge step upwards from the already extremely good standard (4wire single ended ) SW22..and dont forget...which sounded better then the balanced Copper Venom RC8 (franks absolute TOTL copper cable)on my rig, which i owned.

Ps..sorry for my cursing..oh well..headfi will censor it anyway... 

Thanks frank..and that sleeve..that sleeve!! it almost glitters in the sun...what material is it? As its for sure not nylon...


Here the pics:


----------



## atarkovsky

May I ask what is the current time estimate for an order? Thanks.


----------



## NevilleM

...SW22 RC8 - is it referenced too?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Yep.. pbut its not RC..as its not retangular, but it is 8wire


----------



## M42a

oh...so these are rectangular core instead of bundles of wires?


----------



## daltonljj

hifimanrookie said:


> It must be an apple thingie then..no worries..
> 
> Just got my new cable in..wow...i made some pics to show u the differences between the new cable and the loaner sw22 i have..and check out the difference in thickness!! and pls check the letters on the new case..almost artistic..and what about the rubber plugs in the xlr plugs to protect the pins...thats well thoughtout! Bare with me for the comparision in sound between the two..i first need to put some burn in time on the newbie in the family
> 
> ...


 
 this is damn sick ... haha


----------



## hifimanrookie

m42a said:


> oh...so these are rectangular core instead of bundles of wires?:basshead:



Frank only uses retangular wires in two cables, his solid wire silver venom and the solid wire copper venom rc8, which i owned in the past also.. The SW uses stranded wires...to be honest.. If i didnt know better now i still would believe the copper venom rc8 would be best sounding headphonecable in my rig... How wrong i was.. Lolz i really hated silverbased cables...still do with their agressive treble and lack of bass compared to the venom i had.. Only one silver cable i love.. U guess which one


----------



## M42a

hifimanrookie said:


> Frank only uses retangular wires in two cables, his solid wire silver venom and the solid wire copper venom rc8, which i owned in the past also.. The SW uses stranded wires...to be honest.. If i didnt know better now i still would believe the copper venom rc8 would be best sounding headphonecable in my rig... How wrong i was.. Lolz i really hated silverbased cables...still do with their agressive treble and lack of bass compared to the venom i had.. Only one silver cable i love.. U guess which one


 
 because someone mentioned RC so i thought yours is rectangular core wires...but nevermind, it is really awesome!
  
 I saw that the prices for sw 24awg has been up. Made me want to order one more sw for one of my earphones


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> m42a said:
> 
> 
> > oh...so these are rectangular core instead of bundles of wires?
> ...


 
 Not gonna say I told you so....Not gonna do it....Nope.....
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Told Ya!!!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Not gonna say I told you so....Not gonna do it....Nope.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ok..u win... 

And look how good the code-x and the new family member looks together 

And yeah..when not used it lays on this very comfortable cushion to rest


----------



## sensui123

The nasty thing is, I bet those sound as good if not better than they look.  Killer stuff.  Congrats hifiman.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sensui123 said:


> The nasty thing is, I bet those sound as good if not better than they look.  Killer stuff.  Congrats hifiman.


thanks my friend..and yep..they dont sound to bad :evil:


----------



## Headphony

atarkovsky said:


> May I ask what is the current time estimate for an order? Thanks.




X2


----------



## Toxic Cables

atarkovsky said:


> May I ask what is the current time estimate for an order? Thanks.





  
 Quote:


headphony said:


> X2


 
  
  
 Really depends on what you want, we also have cables in stock ready to ship. We shipped just over 150 orders out Tuesday, so backlog is clearing up. i sent out despatch emails to everyone who's cables shipped and will be doing this with every order from now on.


----------



## M42a

toxic cables said:


> Really depends on what you want, we also have cables in stock ready to ship. We shipped just over 150 orders out Tuesday, so backlog is clearing up. i sent out despatch emails to everyone who's cables shipped and will be doing this with every order from now on.


 
  
 What cables do you have in stock at the moment?


----------



## NzAudezey

Hi Guys,
  
 Found this and thought it might be relevant to some questions i've seen around Burn in, i found it really interesting!
  
 "As with all audio components, audio cables require an adjustment period. This is often mistakenly referred to as “break-in”. However, break-in is properly used to describe a mechanical change-engines break-in, loudspeaker and phono cartridge suspensions breakin. A cable’s performance takes time to optimize because of the way a dielectric behaves (the way the insulating material absorbs and releases energy), changes in the presence of a charge. Cables will continue to improve in sound or picture quality over a period of several weeks. This is the same reason amplifiers, preamplifiers and CD players also require an adjustment period. The key difference between “adjusting” and “breaking-in” is that things don’t “un-break-in”, however, electrical components do “unadjust”. Several weeks of disuse will return a cable to nearly its original state.
  
 The run-in time is essentially the same for all cables. However, the apparent need for run-in varies wildly. As with amplifiers and other components, the better the cable, the less distortion it has, and therefore the less there is to cover up the obnoxious distortion caused by being new. Since human perception is more aware of the existence of a distortion than the quantity, the better the cable, the worse in some ways it will sound when new, because the anemic forced two-dimensional effect reulting from being new will not be ameliorated by other gentler distortions. Please be patient when first listening to any superior product." - Audio quests Cable Theory


----------



## craigp

toxic cables said:


> Really depends on what you want, we also have cables in stock ready to ship.


 
  
 I placed an order on the 15th April for a cable that I understood to be in-stock (i.e. the "Availability" figure was in double figures).
  
 Nothing has turned up (despite my order showing as "Completed") and after sending an email last week querying this I was referred to your front page where it states there is an 8 week wait time for cables.
  
 This is a dishonest way to do business and I am not happy with this response.  If your cables aren't assembled and ready to be shipped you have no right to display "Availability" numbers that are meaningless.
  
 Please be honest with your customers!
  
  
*Edit*:
  
 Frank has just informed me that "Availability means available to order, nothing more".
  
 If this is the case then it should be "Available: yes/no" rather than a number.  I've never purchased from any other website that tells me "18 items are available" when in reality this means "there are _none_ available, please refer to our home page where it states there is a several week waiting time".
  
 Hopefully Frank will either remove this misleading information, or make it clearer on the actual product page(s) that there will be an x week delay even though items are "available".


----------



## negura

craigp said:


>


 
  
 Perhaps the below thread would be more appropriate for this posting, or even better so a private message: 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/656867/toxic-cables-feedback-thread
  
 We all wait a significant time on these cables, because yes, they are made to order. I personally think the cables are fully worth it.


----------



## craigp

negura said:


> Perhaps the below thread would be more appropriate for this posting, or even better so a private message:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/656867/toxic-cables-feedback-thread
> 
> We all wait a significant time on these cables, because yes, they are made to order. I personally think the cables are fully worth it.


 
  
 Thanks Negura,
  
 I'm not disputing the cables are worth the wait - and I'm happy to do so.  My point is that the site is currently misleading and clearly the cable I ordered was not "available" in any definition of the word.
  
 Regarding posting here, I know that many people on this thread will naturally want to defend Frank because he seems to be a nice chap and clearly very talented.  I'm not questioning that though but do think it's important that any other potential buyers are made aware that available doesn't mean available.
  
 Hopefully Frank will think about this and realise that I'm not being obtuse.  Maybe then he will choose to rectify the site.


----------



## hifimanrookie

craigp said:


> Thanks Negura,
> 
> I'm not disputing the cables are worth the wait - and I'm happy to do so.  My point is that the site is currently misleading and clearly the cable I ordered was not "available" in any definition of the word.
> 
> ...


hey graig..welcome to the world of no return 
no one is defending frank..no need to..he is a straightforward and honest dude who does honest work...but...we all know to check this thread BEFORE ordering any cable...as its been said couple of times that that avaiability thingie on ebay or his site is a technical one...its just so people can order..if the site would say: no availability, u wouldnt be able to order..simple as that..and all his cables are custom..one more then others (connectors, lenghts, sleeves etc etc) we all know that...and as far i know u get a confirmation mail with indicated delivery date after u order...and if u dont like that deliverydate u can always cancel it at that moment...but we all know NO ONE does that as the cables are really special..

Between U and me...i never check the date on that mail...as i know what i am waiting for...whether 1 month or two..hell..in the past i waited 6months on my Copper Venom RC-8 (sold it already.lolz) , 1 year on my BC amp and 4 months on my Code-X..and u know what....i couldnt be happier with my stuff.


----------



## craigp

hifimanrookie said:


> hey graig..welcome to the world of no return
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for that.  Perhaps something went wrong with my order then because I only ever received the initial order email and that doesn't indicate a delivery date.  As I mentioned previously my order is showing as "Completed" on the website too.  I had therefore assumed my order was en-route.
  
 Interesting point about the availability number being a technical issue though.  Frank told me it meant slightly different things in separate emails last night but did not seem to consider it as being a technical problem.  It's easy to remedy if that's the case though, just add a message like "_All cables are built after the order is received.  You may have to wait up to 8 weeks for the cable to be delivered_" to the shopping cart page.
  
 Frank pointed out that it mentions the 8 week delay on the home page but I don't think I ever visited that page.  Because the specific cable I was ordering was "available" I would not have assumed it applied to my order anyway.
  
@Toxic Cables Finally to Frank, apologies if you took my comments personally.  I do think the current website process is misleading but am certainly not suggesting that this was malicious on your part.
  
 Anyway, I think I've made my point and hopefully Frank will consider updating the website somehow to make things clearer for the future.  Customers shouldn't really have to read this entire thread to understand the process


----------



## zephex

@Toxic Cables  Hey Frank, may I know what the current lead time for an IEM Silver Poison is? The website isn't really clear on this...


----------



## longbowbbs

Toxic Porn for a Sunday morning. Balanced Silver Widow with coffee French Silk sleeving, HD800's, Pulse Infinity DAC, Simaudio Moon Neo 430HA amp, MacMini server, VPI Scout 1.1 Table, Denon DVD-3910 SACD.


----------



## Kiats

longbowbbs said:


> Toxic Porn for a Sunday morning. Balanced Silver Widow with coffee French Silk sleeving, HD800's, Pulse Infinity DAC, Simaudio Moon Neo 430HA amp, MacMini server, VPI Scout 1.1 Table, Denon DVD-3910 SACD.




Very nice.  simple day for me today. Listening to the LCD 3 and 2 with 4 wire balanced silver venom.


----------



## longbowbbs

kiats said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Toxic Porn for a Sunday morning. Balanced Silver Widow with coffee French Silk sleeving, HD800's, Pulse Infinity DAC, Simaudio Moon Neo 430HA amp, MacMini server, VPI Scout 1.1 Table, Denon DVD-3910 SACD.
> ...


 
 Do you find the Venom pairs well with the Audeze's?


----------



## Kiats

longbowbbs said:


> Do you find the Venom pairs well with the Audeze's?




I think so. Excellent extension and nuances.


----------



## Kiats

Apologies. That may have been a little too succinct: the venom completely lifts any veil that may be present in LCD 2. Greater details too. You get better soundstage, and treble extension. The bass is still present but tighter without detracting its organic nature. Love the timbre of strings...

As for the LCD3, the weakness I have always felt is that in going for more treble extension, some of the body of the Audeze house sound is lost. The venom restores back most of the bass while bringing forth the nuances and timbre of the LCD 3. 

On the whole, I really like the combo. It makes the LCD 3 easier to live. For me at least. It also takes the LCD 2 further. 

And remember: this is just the 4 wire venom... Not the 8 wire venom. So, there's more where this came from.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Apologies. That may have been a little too succinct: the venom completely lifts any veil that may be present in LCD 2. Greater details too. You get better soundstage, and treble extension. The bass is still present but tighter without detracting its organic nature. Love the timbre of strings...
> 
> 
> As for the LCD3, the weakness I have always felt is that in going for more treble extension, some of the body of the Audeze house sound is lost. The venom restores back most of the bass while bringing forth the nuances and timbre of the LCD 3.
> ...




Noooooo arrgghhh i dont wanna hear this... No.. No.. No.. I wont upgrade my 8wire balanced reference SW22 soon.. No way!!!!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Toxic Porn for a Sunday morning. Balanced Silver Widow with coffee French Silk sleeving, HD800's, Pulse Infinity DAC, Simaudio Moon Neo 430HA amp, MacMini server, VPI Scout 1.1 Table, Denon DVD-3910 SACD.


Eric that sounds fun to listen to... A good reason to come over and join u in a listening session
But i have my own personal musical heaven to listen to this sunday..cable is getting burned in...gets better with every hour its used..am fabergasted how good it already makes my rig sound.

 I once heard Someone say Code-X's not being the utmost in details..i beg to differ now...hearing how much extra info my phone chunks out and that without losing its biggest and wellknown traits: utmost musicality. And all because of a damn cable...could it sound much weirder?


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Toxic Porn for a Sunday morning. Balanced Silver Widow with coffee French Silk sleeving, HD800's, Pulse Infinity DAC, Simaudio Moon Neo 430HA amp, MacMini server, VPI Scout 1.1 Table, Denon DVD-3910 SACD.
> ...


 
 You are always welcome Paulo!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> You are always welcome Paulo!


thanks buddy


----------



## longbowbbs

Hifimanrookie, your friend Gilbert is in this Michael Fremer video from Axpona at 9:20 in.....
  
 http://www.analogplanet.com/content/tour-axpona-2015-marketplace


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Hifimanrookie, your friend Gilbert is in this Michael Fremer video from Axpona at 9:20 in.....
> 
> http://www.analogplanet.com/content/tour-axpona-2015-marketplace



Yep..thats gilbert..saying a million words and doing trillion things in a minute.damn that dude talks fast lolz..but he is a nice dude to talk to..very passionate..

and yep..also have such a tube..well Two of them..and it does do wonders in ur chain...u have to try it urself..its rather affordable also as u can hear on the clip..so it wont break ur bank..but it works...surprisingly i must say... 

My Power-Related Components

Blue Circle Audio Peed Al Sea (PLC) Thingee FX2 (4 outlets)
Blue Circle Audio 'X0E' low frequency filter and 6x Sillycone filter with BC61 power cable upgrade
Blue Circle Audio TSPD surge protection

Werent u at that show also?  and thanks for sharing Eric!



Am listening to art of noise now...wow!


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Hifimanrookie, your friend Gilbert is in this Michael Fremer video from Axpona at 9:20 in.....
> ...


 
 I could not make it. I was registered and had my hotel booked, then I had to go to LA for business and that ended the trip for me.


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I could not make it. I was registered and had my hotel booked, then I had to go to LA for business and that ended the trip for me.



Am sorry to hear that..i know how much u like to visit those kind of shows buddy....but work comes first ofcourse...just after ur family  better luck next time.


----------



## longbowbbs

I will be at the July San Francisco meet and at CanJam at RMAF in October so good times are coming for the show circuit. It would be nice to be at more of them but they do take a commitment to be there.


----------



## M42a

Hi, can anyone briefly describe the difference of sound between SW and gold-plated SP? I just wondered how different they sound, for example on fitear IEM


----------



## hifimanrookie

m42a said:


> Hi, can anyone briefly describe the difference of sound between SW and gold-plated SP? I just wondered how different they sound, for example on fitear IEM


this was shared a few pages back...

http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-impressions-and-discussion-thread/4035#post_9583257

Ps..this is about the old SW ..not the new recently introduced improved versions. Have fun reading


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I will be at the July San Francisco meet and at CanJam at RMAF in October so good times are coming for the show circuit. It would be nice to be at more of them but they do take a commitment to be there.


thats cool! Yeah i know what u mean about that commitment thingie, being an extreme car nut in the past before i was married


----------



## M42a

hifimanrookie said:


> this was shared a few pages back...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-impressions-and-discussion-thread/4035#post_9583257
> 
> Ps..this is about the old SW ..not the new recently introduced improved versions. Have fun reading


 
  
 Thanks for your reply. However it is based on the normal SP, not the gold-plated SP version (which cost the same as SW 22 I believe)
 I imagine the gold plating improves the sound but wonders how is it improved.


----------



## Toxic Cables

craigp said:


> I placed an order on the 15th April for a cable that I understood to be in-stock (i.e. the "Availability" figure was in double figures).
> 
> Nothing has turned up (despite my order showing as "Completed") and after sending an email last week querying this I was referred to your front page where it states there is an 8 week wait time for cables.
> 
> ...


 
 This is what my main page on the site says, which you said you had read before placing the order, 
 I know your front page says 8 weeks but I had assumed that was for cables that were not already "Available".
  
*Due to high demand I want to let all potential customers know that I am working on a backlog of orders.  Time taken to fulfil orders has come to the point I must let you know any new order will be delayed.  I will not reduce quality for the sake of quantity.*

* Current orders from Febuary 2015 will take approximatly 8 weeks to ship from point of order.*

 I am yet to have anyone else that after reading this and placing an order, did not know what it meant.

 Cables descriptions also state cables are made after order.

 To allow people to purchase from the site, we have to put a number there, having 0 will not let people add the item to the cart and check out, this is why we put an estimated wait time on the actual front page.

 I am happy to refund anyone that cannot wait and said would refund your order, until Max told me you wished to wait for it.

 Thank you for the order and apologies if the info on the main page was not clear enough.


----------



## Toxic Cables

m42a said:


> What cables do you have in stock at the moment?


 
 Best to PM me with what you are looking for, i can then tell you if i have it, or suggest something else i do have.
  
 We do not have any GPSP ready.


----------



## Toxic Cables

zephex said:


> @Toxic Cables  Hey Frank, may I know what the current lead time for an IEM Silver Poison is? The website isn't really clear on this...


 
 Front page says 8 weeks on any new order. 
  
 Which IEM would this be for, as i have a couple of Poisons ready.


----------



## craigp

toxic cables said:


> This is what my main page on the site says, which you said you had read before placing the order,
> I know your front page says 8 weeks but I had assumed that was for cables that were not already "Available".
> 
> *Due to high demand I want to let all potential customers know that I am working on a backlog of orders.  Time taken to fulfil orders has come to the point I must let you know any new order will be delayed.  I will not reduce quality for the sake of quantity.*
> ...


 
  
   Even after my posts here and our email exchange I'm surprised you still don't seem to accept (or possibly grasp) the issue.  I don't see much point in repeating myself so I won't.  If you genuinely think I'm the only person that could possibly misunderstand what is and isn't available on your website then so be it.  I tried.
  



> I am happy to refund anyone that cannot wait and said would refund your order, until Max told me you wished to wait for it.


 
  
 Very kind gesture although for the record I never requested a refund at any stage - you threatened to cancel my order in an email.  On reflection I think perhaps a refund is better idea.  I'll email Max now.


----------



## Toxic Cables

craigp said:


> Even after my posts here and our email exchange I'm surprised you still don't seem to accept (or possibly grasp) the issue.  I don't see much point in repeating myself so I won't.  If you genuinely think I'm the only person that could possibly misunderstand what is and isn't available on your website then so be it.  I tried.
> 
> 
> Very kind gesture although for the record I never requested a refund at any stage - you threatened to cancel my order in an email.  On reflection I think perhaps a refund is better idea.  I'll email Max now.


 
 What i said was, i do not appreciate being called dishonest and that it would be best that i refund you and you purchase elsewhere.
  
 I have now completed a refund for you. 
  
 If you cannot see that the main page says there is an 8 week wait and the descriptions say cables are made on order, not sure what else i can do.
  
 Good luck with you new cable purchase.


----------



## craigp

toxic cables said:


> What i said was, i do not appreciate being called dishonest and that it would be best that i refund you and you purchase elsewhere.
> 
> I have now completed a refund for you.
> 
> ...


 
  
 When I initially learned that my cable was many weeks away I felt cheated.  Whether you choose to accept my reasons behind that is up to you.  I have tried to be reasonable and at no point was this intended as an attack on you personally - and I have explained this in previous posts and separately via email.
  
 You've made it blatantly clear that you do not see a problem.  I still think there is and was trying to help but there you go.  It’s your website so entirely up to you how you run it and what you put on it.  At least the delay and strange use of "Availability" figures are now totally transparent to readers of this thread.  Shame that not all your potential customers will read this thread - or your home page for that matter.
  
 For the sake of everyone else on this thread I suggest we draw a line under this now.  I have received the refund (in full, thanks) so not sure there is much more to add.  It would appear that we simply have a fundamental difference of opinion on this - that's life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I am sad that I won’t get to try out your cables though.  All the best for the future Frank!




  
 Craig


----------



## Toxic Cables

craigp said:


> When I initially learned that my cable was many weeks away I felt cheated.  Whether you choose to accept my reasons behind that is up to you.  I have tried to be reasonable and at no point was this intended as an attack on you personally - and I have explained this in previous posts and separately via email.
> 
> You've made it blatantly clear that you do not see a problem.  I still think there is and was trying to help but there you go.  It’s your website so entirely up to you how you run it and what you put on it.  At least the delay and strange use of "Availability" figures are now totally transparent to readers of this thread.  Shame that not all your potential customers will read this thread - or your home page for that matter.
> 
> ...


 
 When you say my website is misleading and outright dishonest, that is somewhat personal.
  
 Sure, maybe not everyone will see the home page or this thread, but i would expect that they would at least read the description of the item they are buying, where it states that the cable will be built once the order is received, this would suggest that the cable is not available to ship right away.
  
 We make custom cables with people requiring all sorts of different terminations. Most people ordering custom cables usually know they are made to order.
  
 Readers of this thread are already well aware of the delay/wait times.
  
 We do sometimes have cables in stock and have an unsleeved version of this same cable ready to ship, which would have been offered to you when Max passed the orders to me.
  
 All the best.


----------



## craigp

toxic cables said:


> When you say my website is misleading and outright dishonest, that is somewhat personal.
> 
> Sure, maybe not everyone will see the main page, but i would expect that they would at least ready the description of the item they are buying, where it states that the cable will be built once the order is received, this would suggest that the cable is not available to ship right away.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry you feel that way - but equally happy I'm no longer doing business with you.
  
 Incidentally I wasn't offered an alternative cable but I really don't care at this point.
  
 Can we drop this now?


----------



## Toxic Cables

craigp said:


> Sorry you feel that way - but equally happy I'm no longer doing business with you.
> 
> Incidentally I wasn't offered an alternative cable but I really don't care at this point.
> 
> Can we drop this now?


 
 Thought it was already dropped couple posts back when i had refunded you


----------



## chubbyroaster

Hi Frank, are you trying to figure out how to make the cables for Audeze EL-8 now? I would not consider to purchase them until you can make the cables for them.


----------



## hifimanrookie

craigp said:


> Sorry you feel that way - but equally happy I'm no longer doing business with you.
> 
> Incidentally I wasn't offered an alternative cable but I really don't care at this point.
> 
> Can we drop this now?



Dude..what ur talking about..i myself swear on honesty and openless and hate misunderstandings...all who know me know i am very black and white in this..BUT..

I was a bit confused when i read ur negative attacking posts to toxic cables so i checked their site myself...as i myself dont like it to be misleaded...even if its not on purpose....no matter how many stuff i bought from a certain brand.!!!! 
So i checked their site..and guess what i found on their first page..in very clear and to the point text: and i quote from their site: 

Due to high demand I want to let all potential customers know that I am working on a backlog of orders. Time taken to fulfil orders has come to the point I must let you know any new order will be delayed. I will not reduce quality for the sake of quantity.

 Current orders from Febuary 2015 will take approximatly 8 weeks to ship from point of order.

End of quote....

Sooooo ...whats not clear to u about this text? .or did u even read the first page and just went expressing ur ..well...(spite?) Towards a company who does its best and tries to avoid misunderstandings...in another sight...with ur post u wont change anyones positive opinion about how they do their business...

Still...reading is hard for some people.i am guessing.....or..well...some only like to ...well wont mention it.....as its not first time guys like u 'order' a cable and then say they are not happy here on the APPRECIATION Thread..as we all know there is another thread about those kind of issues...if u found this thread u also found the other..so why use this then???? 

Sorry...am direct..but just dont like people acting like u do...knowing better and in the proces damaging the good name a company has...if i insulted u..my apologies...

But u could avoided this by reading better...good luck finding a better cable for the same price toxic sells them for....ur missing out.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Gone.


----------



## DrSheep

toxic cables said:


> Any of you guys own a Rolex, i have a Rubber B $250 strap that a good customer can have for free.


 
 Can I have it?  I got a Milgauss and always wanted try the Rubber B.


----------



## sFrog

The Milgauss is lovely, specially the greenish version. 
  
 Well, the cable of my HD800 broke and I would like to invest in something new. I've been in contact with Frank but can't really decide as I haven't heard any of his products myself. 
 I have read a lot good stuff here but would like know more about your thoughts.
  
 Mainly use my Meier Audio Symphony 2 amp with my HD800. Unfortunately I rarely have time for it so I often used the cans with an adapter 1/8... 
  
 I would like the cable to be lighter than the stock one, durability is a plus as well. My main concern is the treble, it often offers a certain harshness that I don't appreciate. It is a lot better than it is with my UE RM though. I could write more about the soundstage and my wish to have a little more organic character here and there but I guess most of you know how the HD800 sounds.
  
 Frank initially told me to go for the Black Widow but later on mentioned he prefers the Silver Widow instead and quite frankly, I don't want him to spend too much time to reply to my mails.
 Going abroad in two months and would like to have my cable in time. 
  
 What do you think?


----------



## DrSheep

I think SW is better in this case, but I don't think it will save you any weight.
  
 and yes, my Milgauss is the GV green/black version.


----------



## sFrog

As it is gonna be my first cable made by him it isn't an easy decision for me here. Can you tell me why you prefer the SW? 
  
 Edit: sonic character is more important than weight is but I would like to maintain a certain lightness as comfort.


----------



## negura

As you mention your concern is the treble, I would suggest a copper cable for the HD800s. Frank's copper cables are not "slow" sounding in my experience and quite the opposite. They are also detailed. Which is a really great thing. But they do help a bit with the inherent treble harshness of the HD800s.
  
 I also suggest you complement that with one of the available HD800s mods out there, as they can help reduce the ringing and distortion the stock HD800s have.


----------



## Toxic Cables

drsheep said:


> Can I have it?  I got a Milgauss and always wanted try the Rubber B.


 
 Should have said, it's for a GMT II, you can check online if it will fit, if so, it's yours.


----------



## sFrog

negura said:


> As you mention your concern is the treble, I would suggest a copper cable for the HD800s. Frank's copper cables are not "slow" sounding in my experience and quite the opposite. They are also detailed. Which is a really great thing. But they do help a bit with the inherent treble harshness of the HD800s.
> 
> I also suggest you complement that with one of the available HD800s mods out there, as they can help reduce the ringing and distortion the stock HD800s have.


 
  
 Thank you, but you see... that is the thing. I have applied some damping foam to lessen the issue. 
 My safe bet would be the Black Widow I think. Nevertheless does the majority here highly appreciate the SW and even say it takes away some harshness.


----------



## DrSheep

toxic cables said:


> Should have said, it's for a GMT II, you can check online if it will fit, if so, it's yours.


 
 Yes they are both the same 20mm width .


----------



## negura

sfrog said:


> Thank you, but you see... that is the thing. I have applied some damping foam to lessen the issue.
> My safe bet would be the Black Widow I think. Nevertheless does the majority here highly appreciate the SW and even say it takes away some harshness.


 
  
 Be careful if it's the Anax 2.0 foam - it kills some of the good traits of the HD800s, such as transients attack and speed, and clarity.
  
 With the HD800s, I personally prefer the copper cables to SW24, but I have not heard the SW22 with the 800s. The latter could be very good - I really like it on my LCD-3Fs. How your system sounds is very important - if it's verging towards warm sounding and you want to keep it that way, I don't see why any Silver Widows won't be a good idea. If you have other headphones and prefer a more neutral downstream, then I would shift my recommendation back to copper for the HD800s.
  
 You should try to drop your requirement for "lighter" than stock. Why - because I think thicker usually sounds better. Besides purity, one of the reason many cables are a vast improvement over the stock ones, is that the latter are ridiculously thin, which isn't ideal.
  
 To compromise towards "lighter" don't buy or remove the Y splitter.


----------



## sFrog

I think there is a lot to try out foam-wise. I am honestly not entirely sure which foam I have but let us please not talk about the HD800 in particular as it would be OT. 
  
 Yeah, I do understand that and as long as comfort is no issue, I don't mind. 
 SW, BW... I have a feeling that by the end of this year I am gonna end up having both
  
 Edit: if it makes sense, I am eager to try out audezes LCD3 and X as I wanna have another option for a more relaxed and richer approach. For the meantime, that isn't going to happen though. 
  
 Edit: 


> With the HD800s, I personally prefer the copper cables to SW24, but I have not heard the SW22 with the 800s. The latter could be very good - I really like it on my LCD-3Fs.


 
 Your copper are 22s? Yeah, by how many people like the SW with their Audeze cans it doesn't surprise me at all. Thank you


----------



## negura

sfrog said:


> I think there is a lot to try out foam-wise. I am honestly not entirely sure which foam I have but let us please not talk about the HD800 in particular as it would be OT.
> 
> Yeah, I do understand that and as long as comfort is no issue, I don't mind.
> SW, BW... I have a feeling that by the end of this year I am gonna end up having both
> ...


 
  
 You may be surprised that more than a few of us actually did order multiple cables. One thing that's for certain as long as wait times are long, they will shift at little to no loss if you prefer one or the other.  You might end up liking both. Not exactly unheard of. I am in this situation with some other headphones and Frank's cables.
  
 Yes, I am familiar with Black Widows 22s and Scorpion. As well as the thinner SW for the HD800s.


----------



## sFrog

Well, I see. I am going for the 22BW first then and am gonna see for myself how I like it before I go for the 22SWs. If there is no real difference between 22 and 24BWs, I tend to go for the black sleeve. Think that is reasonable.
  
 Don't know anyone local here who is into this stuff unfortunately. So yeah, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RickDastardly

Hi,

I am a bit lost. I am looking for a place where I can get information on what aftermarket balanced cables there are available from Toxic Cables for Audeze LCD headphones, what all the connector, sleeving, splitter options there are etc.. Is there a page where this info is available? Or could I just ask here for what you good people would recommend?

My current set-up is:

rMBP > iFi Micro iDSD > Violectric V281 > Audeze LCD-2r2

I am in the market for a new DAC (interested in the iFi Pro) and will probably add a pair of LCD-3f after I fell for them at the Bristol show. I listen to all types of music, especially electronic music (but not much classical...ok, no classical).

So can anyone point me to where I can find what options Frank has available, or would anyone like to suggest some tried and trusted options for a balanced cable for my Audezes? P.S. I'm aware of the long lead time.
Cheers!
Rich


----------



## negura

rickdastardly said:


> So can anyone point me to where I can find what options Frank has available, or would anyone like to suggest some tried and trusted options for a balanced cable for my Audezes? P.S. I'm aware of the long lead time.
> Cheers!
> Rich


 
  
 If it comes to a pricing choice, focus on the best cable you can get. I would suggest the SW22 for the 3Fs - that's what I am using myself. Don't worry too much about the connectors. I think Frank offers Furutech Audeze connectors that are not too expensive. In terms of plugs I think for the SW22 he uses as standard his fancy carbon plug.


----------



## M42a

hmm...i guess gold-plated silver poison is a rarity even on here...


----------



## hifimanrookie

m42a said:


> hmm...i guess gold-plated silver poison is a rarity even on here...



Hey new toxican,
As no one is replying on ur question i will try to answer it...first of all..u can find a comparsion between the sw22, the silver poison (with 1%gold) and the virus a gew pages back...i posted it..
Second...the silver poison is in two tastes...the 26awg and the very expensive 18awg..both with max 1% gold IN THEM..AS FAR I KNOW THEY ARE NOT GOLDPLATED..i never heard of goldplated silver headphone cables anyway (u do have goldplated connectors) .which one are u referring to in ur question?

Third..the silver poison is not as expensive as the SW22.. The 26awg is cheap to get 

Soooo..i hope i answered ur questions here..

Have fun on this thread

And the guys owning a silver poison...pls..help this guy out with some tips


----------



## rnsto

m42a said:


> hmm...i guess gold-plated silver poison is a rarity even on here...


 

 there is this guy in Netherland ,John van Gent who uses gold and silver strands twisted to build his interlinks speaker -and power net cables.
 Ask him and he also build you a headfone cable .


----------



## M42a

angelsblood said:


> Hi guys, I'd like to share with you the all new gold plated sp! I believe i'm the lucky guy who get my hands on it first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 First of all thank you for all the replies...
 What I am referring to is this cable up above. The gold-plated silver poison, not the original one and definitely different from a silver widow
  
 not that I haven't done my homework and still mix up silver poison and silver widow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Plus there are actually more than one gold-plated cables out there as far as I know...


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  
 ​ *We now have the Official EL-8 connectors in stock thanks to the guys/gals at Audez'e and have the go ahead to start taking orders*​  ​ *We are the first to get them*​  ​ *Get your orders in, have a look at my profile for the full list of cables available for your EL-8 headphones and the largest wire choice of any headphone cable manufacturer*​


----------



## hifimanrookie

m42a said:


> First of all thank you for all the replies...
> What I am referring to is this cable up above. The gold-plated silver poison, not the original one and definitely different from a silver widow
> 
> not that I haven't done my homework and still mix up silver poison and silver widow
> ...


my friend.. I know u are in need of info.. And maybe angelsblood can provide u with some.. Maybe u can pm him? 

About mentioning other brands on this thread.. Pls dont.. Its not alllowed ss this is a appreciation thread.. Dont get me wrong i did same thing once i needed info.. And another nice guy said same thing to me.. Pls delete u mentioning the other brands. Thanks my fellow future toxican.


----------



## manookjs

I just received my Siver Poisons for my LCD 2's. They arrived in about 1 1/2 months are were worth the wait. (Not long, actually) I am somewhat new to headphones but I can tell an improvement over the stock cables. 

I was sceptical about cables making a difference but these take the LCD's to a higher level. 

Plus, these are just BEAUTIFUL!

Frank sent me a note when they were shipped. I do appreciate his not spending a whole lot of time detailing his (my order) progress, putting his time in to making a great product for a great price.

Right out of the gate they were much more open on the high end and the bass was tight and musical. I don't know about the "break in" for cables theory but I'll be interested in seeing if they (or my ears) will improve over time.


----------



## Shini44

^ yup mate don't judge them till you at least give them 100 hours.

 also guys i am really interested in  HE-6 , LCD-3, H800 and LCD-2 on my mind, and ofc i want a Silver Widow cable with the one that i will pick , so i need to pick the right cans

 i love the Treble to be sparkly (i am a treble head), and for the bass to be tight, punchy and controlled, and for the mids to be sweet and warm, specially on Female Vocals

 i used to have TH900, and i don't hate the colored sound sig, in fact i love coloration 

 i am using WA7 (EH tubes) + WA7tp (cv4003 Mullard) , Chord Hugo as a DAC.


 what would be the headphone that i should go for?  and ofc it should be super fun on Treble/Bass and Smooth/liquid warm on the mids <3 transparent etc. 
  
  
 thanks in advance ^^
  
  
 HD650 will do it?

 and oh i listen to J-pop VN/Anime OST.


----------



## longbowbbs

shini44 said:


> ^ yup mate don't judge them till you at least give them 100 hours.
> 
> also guys i am really interested in  HE-6 , LCD-3, H800 and LCD-2 on my mind, and ofc i want a Silver Widow cable with the one that i will pick , so i need to pick the right cans
> 
> ...


 
 Silver Widow/HD800 is a great combo. It is my reference set


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Silver Widow/HD800 is a great combo. It is my reference set


i can agree with what eric says...but it is right if u use a tube amp..a colder sounding (ss) amp could be to much treble for some with that combo.
..alternative if u can find one..try a code-x (with a powerful high quality amp) with a silver widow 22, it will surprise u...


----------



## Shini44

hifimanrookie said:


> i can agree with what eric says...but it is right if u use a tube amp..a colder sounding (ss) amp could be to much treble for some with that combo.
> ..alternative if u can find one..try a code-x (with a powerful high quality amp) with a silver widow 22, it will surprise u...


 
 don't worry the WA7tp and its tubes, are not the kind of tube amp you are thinking about,  if it was there is no way i will buy it to begin with  
  
 you should read about it, really good, just check the last review on the WA7, and you will find more info.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Please note that as of next week, i will stop taking orders.
  
 I plan on going on holiday mid June, so i will be stopping new orders so i can complete all the orders i have before i go.
  
 Once all the orders are done and if there is time left, i might take a few orders before i go.
  
 Alternatively, you can place an order, that can be completed once i get back. In this case, you will get 10% off.
  
 For those who have an existing order, don't worry, these will be completed before i go away.


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> don't worry the WA7tp and its tubes, are not the kind of tube amp you are thinking about,  if it was there is no way i will buy it to begin with
> 
> you should read about it, really good, just check the last review on the WA7, and you will find more info.



Lolz..already owned a very special modified powerful tube amp...so i know how a good tube amp (with the right tubes) can sound..and i actually heard a wa7 once...sounded pretty good for what it costs....but for now i am happy with my Custom BC amp (check my review out about this amp..shortcut is under this post)


----------



## chubbyroaster

Shini44, I notice you had TH900 before, do you like it or not? Your profile looks familiar since we had the majorities of I-Pop/animated fans here in Taiwan, and all they discuss about the headphones are ATH, DENON, or SENNHEISER. If you want to go to the opposite way, I will suggest HE-560 or EL-8 for it'll be easier for WA7, and the treble will be extended better.


----------



## Shini44

chubbyroaster said:


> Shini44, I notice you had TH900 before, do you like it or not? Your profile looks familiar since we had the majorities of I-Pop/animated fans here in Taiwan, and all they discuss about the headphones are ATH, DENON, or SENNHEISER. If you want to go to the opposite way, I will suggest HE-560 or EL-8 for it'll be easier for WA7, and the treble will be extended better.


 
 i loved the TH900 a lot, specially with the WA7 EH tubes, i didn't have the chance to listen to it with the new WA7tp which gotmore dynamics and tube options

 yet i sold the TH900 not once but twice, cause i got a special CIEM from the Custom Art, not exaggerating but it wins hands down, at least for me, and soon i will get the v3 of this project which will be the last upgrade 3.0, with 12 divers this time, the sound? imagine a perfect TH900 with better mids, and not U shaped as well.


 i will go with the HD800 with Silver Widow 22AWG, 8 wires maybe with reference plugs.


----------



## chubbyroaster

shini44 said:


> i loved the TH900 a lot, specially with the WA7 EH tubes, i didn't have the chance to listen to it with the new WA7tp which gotmore dynamics and tube options
> 
> 
> yet i sold the TH900 not once but twice, cause i got a special CIEM from the Custom Art, not exaggerating but it wins hands down, at least for me, and soon i will get the v3 of this project which will be the last upgrade 3.0, with 12 divers this time, the sound? imagine a perfect TH900 with better mids, and not U shaped as well.
> ...


Z

Wow! Now I see your point. HD800 will give you a whole different level with 8 wire SW22 reference version. Please share pictures and impressions when you receive them!


----------



## Shini44

^ i didn't say  i will order now 

 i can't atm, waiting till i move out and get a job etc, i live in UAE, arabian family etc, so HD800 which is more like speaker will cause nothing but noise to the family, thats why i had TH900 and CIEMs.

 the main hall / living room is 2-3 meters away from me, my PC is near the door, super near :<  

 i remember when i bought HD650... wow talk about the music which can be heard from the hall as if the people were next to me, so loud :/  

 but was a nice sound and fun :< that i couldn't enjoy... T_T


----------



## axl1

Hey i know UAE, Ras Al Khaimah. I was in UAE Fujairah before. Nice place


----------



## CanDude

toxic cables said:


> Please note that as of next week, i will stop taking orders.
> 
> I plan on going on holiday mid June, so i will be stopping new orders so i can complete all the orders i have before i go.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Frank you got PM...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If you don't have the time to make me a SW22 before you go on holiday I guess I can live yet another summer with my SW24 and/or Red Astrachan (no one knows what that is...) cables. Even though different cables are not supposed to make that big difference when using current drive they still do IMO. I just switched my RA to SW24 between HPA-21 and LCD-X and the sound changed a little bit. And the comfort definitely changed...


----------



## hifimanrookie

For anyone interested..i hope that my new sw22/8 will be burned in by the end of the coming week and so i can do a honest comparision between the new cable and the loaner regular 4wire sw22 i still have in my possession..already have the tracks ready in my head to do that  so bare with me if ur curious...


----------



## leits10

After reading all the reviews on this sight I took the plunge and ordered Toxic Black Widow cables for my HE-500. The wait time was about a month as described by Frank when I ordered them. If you are in the US, Frank sent me an email when they were shipped and they arrived 8 days later. I was excited to see if they were worth $265.00
 and afraid they would not live up to my expectations. I was hoping it was as big of an improvement as my switch to AQ Rocket 88 speaker cables.  
  
 Description
 I ordered the cables 8 ft long with black silk and I am very happy with their appearance. They are braided and have a silver Y-splitter. The connections seem very good and make a tight connection at both ends. They also do not tangle like the stock cable and are not sensitive to the touch. The stock play static when touched. The BW is a huge step up in appearance and function.   
  
 Set Up
 My system is composed of a Macbook Pro >  Synology 213+ NAS > JRiver > AQ Carbon USB > Burson Audio Conductor SL (1793 and 9018 chips) > HE-500 and PM3 headphones (that just replaced Focal Spirit One's for portable use). The Focal's are going up for sale if any one interested send a PM.  All of my listening was done using the 1793 chip which I greatly prefer for the HE-500. I listen to mostly Acoustic, Guitar, Rock, Jazz, and some country. I have a lot of Hi-Res files and also have ripped all my CD's lossless.  
  
 Sound
 The stock cable is more laid back and sounds like you are further back from the music. The BW moves you much closer to the action and sounds more immediate. I noticed most reviews here detail specific songs but I do not feel this is necessary because the differences are the same on all tracks and even more so on 24/88-192 files.
 Positives
 1. Improved clarity and presents a better detailed sound. 
 2. The biggest improvement is in the bass. It has both better extension producing a deeper bass and better control providing a more realistic bass.  
 3. It does not sound slow at all like some 100% copper cables. This was a concern because I am using the slower chip of the DAC. 
 4. Decay was improved substantially. 
 5. Cymbals are more lifelike and crisp
 6. Strings are natural sounding and have more air around them.
 7. I have always found the piano to be the hardest instrument to reproduce. The BW did an excellent job of making the piano more realistic sounding. 
 Negatives
 1. The stock cable has a slightly bigger soundstage and a little better separation of instruments. This is not a deal breaker. It is the sacrifice made to bring the listener closer to the music and this makes it more engaging than the stock cable.
 2. I am going to have to upgrade my cable for the PM3 now.  
  
 Conclusion
 I would like to thank everyone on this board for introducing me to Frank and Toxic cables. I am looking forward to switching DAC chips and seeing how the sound has improved using the ESS9018. Earlier I stated I did not review specific songs. I was not being lazy, one song bled into the next one and before I realized it I was done listening to the whole album. I was getting lost in the music, forgetting I was supposed to be listening critically. I eventually gave up and just returned to enjoying the music and that is the biggest complement of all. 
  
 Thank you Frank for improving my listening experience. I will be sending you a PM for another BW for the PM3 shortly.


----------



## softbunlet

softbunlet said:


> I just got my 25.5awg Silver Widow for Fitear TG334 yesterday, have waited a long 5 months for it.
> 
> I must admit that sonically the depth and bass extension and details have improved, but I dearly miss the forward mids as the SW sounds rather mid-recessed to me (until you turn the volume up).
> 
> Question is: will further burn-in help the mids or should I have gotten another cable (perhaps the Virus)?


 
  
 An update from my previous posts. It's been three weeks since I got my 25.5AWG Silver Widow for my Fitear TG334.
  
 When I first listened to it on the day I got it from Joe, I must say I was kind of underwhelmed (relative to the hype going on here). The bass was deeper and some details were a bit more apparent, but the mids became very recessed in comparison. I was disappointed because it completely changed everything I liked about the TG334, which was a mid-forward, vocal-centric signature.
  
 But after posting here and heeding the comments of Frank and other HeadFiers, I decided to let it burn in a bit more. (I believed that burn-in could only change the sound by a tiny bit, not completely change the sound characteristics. Also, I don't believe at all in "brain burn-in", at least not applicable to me.)
  
 After about 1.5 weeks of playing around with it and upping the volume a bit versus the stock cable, I found that the mids had developed a veil-like roll-off effect similar to my Shure 535LTD. Not entirely unpleasant, but not the transparent sound I remember from TG334 with stock. It also detracted from the emotion in vocals on familiar favourite tracks.
  
 Now at three weeks in and about 60 hours of burn-in, I found the clarity and emotion coming back and the veil getting less, if only a bit. Direct out from my iPhone 6 with ALAC, the sound is much better and clearer but still not as mid-forward as stock. The sound is awesome out of my Centrance HiFi-M8 though, with no tone controls, which leads me to suspect that the Silver Widow needs more amping juice to really shine. That said, the HiFi-M8 has a mid-forward sound signature, which I chose because I am such a mid-head.
  
 Now I'm just hoping that the cable will continue to open up so the iPhone 6 sounds good (again) too.
  
 I also have my eyes on the Virus and Gold-Plated Silver Poison. Maybe this time I'll just request for it to be cooked first. 
  
 Thanks again, Frank, Joe and HeadFiers.


----------



## Shini44

see i told you give it time 

 also yes the better the gear/rig the better Silver Widow gets, cause if you remember my last post to you, i said the cable "deliver better" not "enhance"


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> see i told you give it time
> 
> 
> also yes the better the gear/rig the better Silver Widow gets, cause if you remember my last post to you, i said the cable "deliver better" not "enhance"


i agree with my friend shini.. The better ur gear the better the sw22 can show its qualities.. So u know what to do next.. Get urzelf a custom 10k+ headphone amp and the new he1000 and ur in heaven.. Hehehe oopd


----------



## chubbyroaster

Hey Frank, mind if you can check your PM? The clock is ticking.....


----------



## NzAudezey

hifimanrookie said:


> For anyone interested..i hope that my new sw22/8 will be burned in by the end of the coming week and so i can do a honest comparision between the new cable and the loaner regular 4wire sw22 i still have in my possession..already have the tracks ready in my head to do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Any update on this? I have ordered a 4wire 22AWG Silver widow so very interested to see how the 8 compares!


----------



## hifimanrookie

nzaudezey said:


> Any update on this? I have ordered a 4wire 22AWG Silver widow so very interested to see how the 8 compares!


my apologies..its been very hectic in my life the last two weeks or so...didnt even have time to use my rig....but this weekend i will try to put some kind of comparision together..


----------



## NzAudezey

hifimanrookie said:


> my apologies..its been very hectic in my life the last two weeks or so...didnt even have time to use my rig....but this weekend i will try to put some kind of comparision together..


 
  
 No worries mate, Appreciate you taking the time to put it all together. =)


----------



## Eric510

Hey, does anyone know how long Frank will be away? Looks like I just missed the window for placing orders before he goes on holiday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might just place the order anyway and keep my figured crossed for a cable delivery at some point this summer.


----------



## Shini44

Guess i can't order RCA Silver Widow for now? Frank will be away for while T_T  ouch.
  
 so guys what are a better option than normal RCA OCC cables? mine is like from amazon uk for 10 GBP, but i want a better option to connect from the DAC to WA7

 there is better copper cables, and since the stock is copper i think i will be getting higher quality copper right?  so either way i wont be losing Treble right?

 for the silver i will be losing some bass impact so i rather avoid that.


 so better copper RCA cable should do it for me? or?


 i want one from 50$ to 100$


 any tip guys?    both USA and UK options are fine.


----------



## m3thm1n

Hey,
  
 got an E-Mail from them last night and he said there will be a est. delivery time for orders placed now till Aug/Sept.
  
 I also wants some toxi cable for my DX50 and bowers&wilkens P7. Which is already a nice Combo but i think the Headphone cable isnt the Maximum of that what i can get out of it.
  



  
 This here is the 3 wire Version (Franck said once). But of what cable? And  im thinking of buying a 4 wire Version. Does it fit in the small entry of the cablecanal on the left side of the P7?
  
 I'm thinking of buying a Black Widow 22AWG or Viper/Scorpion Hybrid. (Let me say so: Im openminded for everythin till 150 £). Does anyone has some Suggestions or could help me.
  
 Where are the benfits of this specific cables? The Black Widow 22 AWG and the Viper Scorpion Hybrid?
  
 Thanks (for helping the noob)


----------



## hifimanrookie

okay guys...as promised..my little comparison between my loaner 4wire Silver Widow and my own 8wire custom Silver Widow 22awg 'Reference'
 
I promised to do a first impressions/comparison between my loaner 4wire Silver Widow 22awg and my own 8wire custom Silver Widow 22awg "Reference"...
 
and as u guys know i do that deadly honest and in my own way..so frank..take notes if u read any remarks for improvement.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sooo here it goes.

First impressions between my loaner SW and my new custom SW:

Usage:

Weird..as hard it was to push the xlr connectors from the 8wire Venom i had into my amp and as easy and flush it now clicked into it with the SW...these Reference connectors are obvious a step above Franks regular xlr connectors...

The 8wire dual mono for sure is far more heavier cable then the 4wire version, but still is veru flexible.. u have to get used to that especially if u have an also heavy headphone as i have.....but nothing to worry about..unless u want a 8wire dual mono for ur iem...i wouldnt advice it..better go for the regular 4wire. Imho

Another surprising thing...the new sleeve is so MUCH more softer then even the unique ruby red silk sleeve i had on my Venom!!! the regular sleeve of the 4wire version looks like cheap in comparision to that, although that sleeve is a huge notch higher in quality then most other brands!
 
usage on ur head:
 
Well...the QUALITY connectors (on the 8wire version) going into the headphone are very long (just like my Venom and BW had)...people with short necks could have problems with that! ..luckily my neck is not short...but still it almost touches my shoulder..no biggie..but still...on the other hand..its just a minor setback if u consider that these connectors for sure wont have same problems as with those plastic standard cheap looking Hifiman connectors and its real carbon what u see on them..looks so classy!!! the shorter connectors on the regular Sw22 4wire are much more short neck friendly!!!!

For the rest...nothing to report...job well done frank..both cables look very durable, classy, extremely high end quality and especially the 8wire i have looks very sexy with a classy creme color.

Okay then..now the more important part..the sound...or better said..is,there a sound difference between those two cables? In one word..yes!

yes u can hear differences on the extreme sides of the audio spectrum...bass is more fleshy (and me thinking the loaner was as natural sounding as cable wise possible (it was only lacking a bit in bass impact compared to the Venom i had!)..but bass impact improved hugely on the 8wire custom! ..treble is a but more relaxed also. less peaky...i get a feeling the regular SW22 sounds a bit more agressive then the 8wire..treble wise..the 8wire is a bit more balanced..but whats hit me the most was the air between the instruments...cant explain how to say that better in english...breathing? U can actually sometimes 'hear' the silence (passion?)...the 4 wire did a good job in that (better then any other cable i heard on my hifiman phones, even better then the 8wire Venom i had) but the 8wire is for sure one notch higher in sound reproduction.

For the rest they come very close to each other soundwise...PLS dont forget that the regular SW22 i have is probably his best silver cable thats somewhat affordable..so the 8wire better be very good!

and pls bare in mind that the regular 22awg single ended 4wire SW, although the best sounding cable for its price imho, is not the same cable (but in 8wire version) as the one used in my custom SW22 8wire:the new cable has also two separated cables of 8wire per side, so a true dual mono configuration for the utmost in canal separation.


*LISTENING EXPERIENCE AFTER 100hrs burn-in time*
 
as i said...the feel and looks of the new cable is in a higher league then the already luxurious look of regular 4wire version.
and i already mentioned some charactistics in usage between the two cables in my earlier...
and after 100hrs burn in time this is what i have to add
 
usage:
 
my Copper Venom (with the red french silk) was very sensitive to microphobics..i really had to keep my head still or else my headphone sounded like as if my (real) wooden code-x was made of cheap plastics....but on this point the sleeving of the regular 4wire SW and the new 8wire version is far more superior in microphobics.better said: microphobics is non-existent on both cables!
 
 
NOW for the more important part...the sound:
 
well..to be short...the 8wire is a league higher on the lower and higher frequencies compared to the 4wire 
 
let me explain further:
 
*first of all the soundsignature i am ALWAYS after:*
 
I want natural, powerful, organic and balanced sound. with Smooth and dynamic highs with minimum roll off and controlled punchy lows. True to source, realistic, precise imaging and a holographic sound stage (my poor planar being the bottleneck in this ofcourse!). By balanced and realistic I mean music to be right-proportioned and show a true picture of the performance (I so hate to hear a small ensemble being portrait like an orchestra, or a small jazz club gig to sound like a huge concert in an open stadium). The SW 4wire did this perfectly (to my surprise he did it better then my TOTL Venom i once had!)..UP until now...the 8wire does something special...something extra..
 
 
To kill all the doubts about the qualities of my new SW 22awg in the butt:
 
 
 
In short: Its Key qualities are: powerful, life, airiness, detail, energy, clarity, organic, presence, soundstage and dynamics. Although the 4wire did nothing wrong and excelled in all areas i now know it was missing something - the something that the new 8wire has it in spades:..its like an open window into the music ur listening..
 
Now that the SW22 8wire has had a break-in time of around 100hrs, i can go in deeper into the differences between tje 4wire and my new custom SW.
 
*sooo here it goes...*
 
In use, the first thing to jump out was the *bass performance* of the 8wire compared to the 4wire, which was a bit lacking compared with my Venom, it is as if it has unlimited bass impact to its proposal, totally non-silvery sounding! Another thing thats hit me in the face like an atomic bomb was the *sweet treble*. While stopping far short of the bright zone, the top end performance of the 8wire is open and extended..it extends a bit more then the 4wire version, but it never gets fatique!
 
The frequency just below this, *the mid and upper midrange*, was shown to excellent effect listening to what I think is the best recording i ever heard from Freddy Mercury, it was with Montserat Caballe, especially 'the fallen priest' and 'rachmanov's revenge', sang live in Barcelona. When i was listening to this recordings through this rig and the SW22 8wire, the nuance in Freddy's voice when listening through the 'PaG' and my 8wire was uncomparable to anything I have heard until now headphone/cable wise or otherwise...it sounded so real..so full, u heared layers over layers!.especially when the two voices were changing octaves from low and then higher, while a full orchestra was playing behind them with full force sometimes...unbelievable..i now wish i was there when they actually had that concert back then..ur whole head was filled with music! the SW 4wire was a bit more agressive, less balanced.and thinner sounding...more in your face cable...as i said before...if i didnt know better that 4wire would still be my reference..even after hearing lots of cables already...and even that the bass was not hardest hitting one.
 
and now my biggest surprise...i already was stunned by how my PaG and the loaner Sw22 4wire played this..but the 8wire went one step further....
 
The next three octaves down the scale, from *mid-bass to the lower midrange*, were vibrant and lively in character. For example, the woody resonance and the harder hits on the piano, the faster smaller drums, the cellos and bigger violins on the *soundtrack of 'Beowulf*', the deep bass (huge drums) that kick in without a warning hits u like a tornado...so deep and powerfull, but still so in control and lightling fast following the changes in speed perfectly..and while the drums are rumbling the higher pitched violins are shown in (to my ears) the right way without any sweat, just right on the other lower side of the orchestra while the drums are on the other side more in the middle...perfectly placed..no smearing at all...and thats where the 8wire takes the lead from from anything i ever heard before....
 
But i have to be honest here.. I was really stunned at how well my 8wire portraited the fundamentals of that deep bass...knowing its a silver based cable!
 
*Staging (positioning of instruments etc)* with the '4wire' was already exceptional, but the 8wire was better with a good margin..more space!...
 
 
*Dynamically*
The small harmonic and pitch changes of complex acoustic passages like i stated in 'Beowulf' were done nicely and in a very believable way with both cables, only the 8wire goes deeper and hits harder...and gives that warmth..or some say "air" to the music...the 4wire is more a straight true cable...doing all the things well...and now i know that cable is a very good deal for the price it goes! as i now compared it to a cable much much more expensive!
 
*Comparing in short:*
I can be short with this..
 
In general the *4wire* is more in your face cable...sound is closer to u..., while the 8wire is more laidback and much more dynamic with music further in front of u with larger soundstage . Which would be better for you is a personal decision. Both are very capable cables in design and in performance, either one is in its own price category a winner in my book..
 
and now something also very important...!!!!
 
*Value for the Money* -
 
the SW22 4wire: unbeatable!!! u wont find any other cable for this price with this kind of performance and this quality of built and luxury looks..period...if i had to give it a rate from 1 til 10 i would give it a 11!! if u need a high end silver cable for an affordable price..then its a nobrainer for me...the sw22! whether in 4wire 22awg, 8wire or any other 'frankenstein' version the devious mind of Toxic cables pumps out for us.
 
The SW22 8wire Reference (my custom 8wire version):
i really dont know..yes its very expensive for a headphone cable(even for me)..but OMG the built quality, the stunning looks, the music experience it gives u in return... for me its a total 10...but for most of u guys on a certain budget maybe a 7minus...or maybe better to get the 4wire version who does everything well also! But if u want the very best a silver cable can give u....SW22 8wire,...and go for a balanced version with the REFERENCE treatment...the bass and soundstage improves a lot compared to their single ended (SW) siblings..
 
okay..now u have it...as promised..my comparison....the naked truth..the SW22 8wire reference is true TOTL..
 
both are topcables....and both a winner in their respective price range..their DIRECT priced competitors will struggle extremely to compete with them at the price they go for! well done Frank!!
 
see ya later my dear toxic friends and soon to be toxicans who read this
 
oh wait...many now maybe ask themselves what headphone the SW22 would be good for...well....as long u dont use a headphone who is as cold as a beyer (as example) or the he400 or with a very bright sounding ss amp..they pair to almost any headphone...for those kind of headphones it could maybe be better to get a copper based (or hybrid like the Virus) toxic cable...like the very affordable 22awg copper widow or the copper venom...both also very capable cables also... but as always its a very personal decision what kind of cable (or wire inside it) to get for ur beloved headphone...no matter the price range.....any quality headphone improves if u use the right cable for it...imho ofcourse!

And just to be clear..i do have to return this 4wire loaner..its a single ended cable anyway..so i cant use it for extensive listening periods...my amp best sound comes from its dual xlr output...thats what my mighty 8wire SW22 has single ended output is just for testing purposes..
 
so thats all folks...i tried to be as complete as possible..hope u liked it..peace
 
edit: some pics


----------



## NzAudezey

hifimanrookie said:


> okay guys...as promised..my little comparison between my loaner 4wire Silver Widow and my own 8wire custom Silver Widow 22awg 'Reference'
> 
> I promised to do a first impressions/comparison between my loaner 4wire Silver Widow 22awg and my own 8wire custom Silver Widow 22awg "Reference"...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome! Really appreciate you taking the time to write this all up!
  
 Great stuff


----------



## maguire

That cable screams Quality..Congratulations Paulo. Thanks for your insight into its sound & workmanship. Very enjoyable reading your comments,  Seems like Frank is really pushing the boundries with his TOTL cables....


----------



## longbowbbs

Looking at those Pics Paulo, I think there is a Silver shortage worldwide now! 

Awesome writeup.

I love the 4 wire SW22. I have it as a SE cable to compliment my balanced SW25 SW's. I love having them both. I travel with the SW22 SE and use the Bal SW25 at home. Good to see the 8 Wire is hitting the TOTL mark!


----------



## palvy

henke said:


> Now the last cable of my order arrived, a short lightning => mini usb, so good bye to that 4-something-feet long thing coiled up and with a usb => mini usb adapter at the end.
> 
> 
> Frank told me that he has a few in stock so if any of you guys are looking for a short cable for their CLAS -db, shoot him an email.
> ...


 
 Who is Frank? How much for a cable like that one?

 Cheers!


----------



## Cotnijoe

Frank is owner od toxic cables


----------



## Odranoel

Been wanting to get a toxic cable for my Unique Melody Miracles IEM. Currently paired with Null Audio's Lune MKII cables, which are amazing, but mine are having wiring issues. Any recommendations?


----------



## Duncan

Wonder how much Frank will charge to reterminate from MMCX to WestOne style pins on my SW...

Has anyone got experience of this?

Thanks,


----------



## Kvud

Has anyone compared them with the cables from Forza?


----------



## maguire

Ive got the Virus currently paired with my UM Miracle, compliments it well. If you want more bass slam then Silver Widow.


----------



## snip3r77

hifimanrookie,

which sw 8 wire you are talking about?

it's not listed here
http://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=59_61&limit=50


----------



## snip3r77

viper2005 said:


> The Q-cable is comparable to the Black Widow cable.
> The Q is a nice sounding cable, I currently have it on my LCD-X.   Certainly the highs are a bit more extended with the SW22, and the bass is better textured.  I hear more of a difference with the SW22 on my LCD2.2's than on the X's.
> I think the X's are more suited to the Q, as the highs are already more extended on this phone, and the addition of a little warmth is welcome.
> But I'm really enjoying the sound of the SW22 + LCD2.2.  I had been listening to it most of the evening




Anyone that has an LCD-X can comment which toxic cable is more suited? Thanks


----------



## sensui123

snip3r77 said:


> Anyone that has an LCD-X can comment which toxic cable is more suited? Thanks


 
  
 Can't tell you which is best....might be a tad subjective.  But I enjoy mine with the Silver Widow and it's been a pleasure through and through.


----------



## hifimanrookie

snip3r77 said:


> hifimanrookie,
> 
> which sw 8 wire you are talking about?
> 
> ...



Hi buddy..ofcourse u wont find my cable there because of following reasons: 

1. My cable is a one off..a custom..specially made for me (like all my cables made by Frank)
2. The site of toxic cables is outdated...for updated list:.pls check their profile page here on headfi for the latest updated list with pricing.

If ur interested in pricing of my cable etc..pls pm me for info as i never talk about prices here on headfi in postings..

Ps. The lcd 3 goes well with the sw 22awg 8wire, the copper venom rc-8 and silver venom, so i guess they could do well with the lcd-x also.


----------



## snip3r77

Which is the latest iteration?

Silver Widow Type 4 Litz 22AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo) The only OCC Silver/Gold Litz cable on the market.

Starting at £360 for 6ft and £440 for 8ft

Silver Widow24 litz 24AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo) The first and only OCC Silver/Gold Litz cable on the market.

Starting at £260 for 6ft and £295 for 8ft.


----------



## Duncan

I can definitely recommend the SW24, I believe I was the first person to get one of these, which I would still like to terminate with WestOne pins now rather than MMCX, just need to wait for Frank to get back to discuss...

Fantastic cable for a bargain price


----------



## chubbyroaster

I know Frank stopped taking orders for now, but he's already actually been on vocation now or not yet? I PMed him several days ago and hope he can reply me before he's gone.:mad:


----------



## Eric510

chubbyroaster said:


> I know Frank stopped taking orders for now, but he's already actually been on vocation now or not yet? I PMed him several days ago and hope he can reply me before he's gone.:mad:



I PMed him a bit too over the last couple weeks with no reply - however, I DID get my Silver Widow IEM cable a few days ago, so I can't complain.  he very well might be on vacation, but he did promise to get all orders shipped out by mid June so... I wouldn't get too bummed at him till then.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I am very sorry for not getting through PM's for the last couple of weeks, been very busy making orders, so that i can go on holiday in 8 days.
  
 As promised, i will get all orders out before i go, unless you were told the order will ship once i get back.
  
 Unfortunately, i might not have the time to complete couple of the later Venom orders, in which case, i will try to send these guys a cable out of my range to use till i get back and ship the Venoms.
  
 I will go through all messages over the next couple days, so please bare with me.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I do have some new Virus for the LCD and HE ready, also SW24 for HD800 and BW for HE is anyone wants a cable quickly, all with 1/4" termination.


----------



## Amojo

toxic cables said:


> I am very sorry for not getting through PM's for the last couple of weeks, been very busy making orders, so that i can go on holiday in 8 days.
> 
> As promised, i will get all orders out before i go, unless you were told the order will ship once i get back.
> 
> ...




Awesome getting very excited, I know it will be well worth the wait


----------



## Eric510

toxic cables said:


> I do have some new Virus for the LCD and HE ready, also SW24 for HD800 and BW for HE is anyone wants a cable quickly, all with 1/4" termination.



PMed... I might be intested!


----------



## negura

Look what arrived earlier today.
  
 I've got to say this 8 wire Black Widows, from the first hours, is very impressive sounding.


----------



## NzAudezey

negura said:


> Look what arrived earlier today.
> 
> I've got to say this 8 wire Black Widows, from the first hours, is very impressive sounding.


 
  
 Those are some awesome looking cables! this makes me tingle in anticipation for when mine arrive!!! (silver widows)


----------



## M42a

gorgeous looking cable!
 now can't wait to receive mine...


----------



## atsq17

toxic cables said:


> I do have some new Virus for the LCD and HE ready, also SW24 for HD800 and BW for HE is anyone wants a cable quickly, all with 1/4" termination.


 
  
 Darn. Would have considered a Virus for the HE to 4 pin XLR.


----------



## Dcun201

Anyone got a hold of Frank? I email him a few times last month regarding my order status but no reply =[...


----------



## NzAudezey

dcun201 said:


> Anyone got a hold of Frank? I email him a few times last month regarding my order status but no reply =[...


 
  
 Frank is super busy at the moment trying to finish all his orders before he goes on holiday towards the end of June, Hopefully he should get back to you soon.


----------



## bluewrx1025

Hey everyone!

Sorry in advance if this had been asked before. But I'm looking for a cable that pairs well with the Hifiman HE400i. These are my first headphone purchase. (I will be getting them tomorrow) because all I've ever owned was IEMs.

I already have a Silver Poison cable from Frank so it's a no brainer to order a new cable from him (when he's back from vacation of course) for the HE400i and be terminated with a 2.5 trrs for my AK120II. Thanks!


----------



## Dcun201

nzaudezey said:


> Frank is super busy at the moment trying to finish all his orders before he goes on holiday towards the end of June, Hopefully he should get back to you soon.


 
 Thanks. Me and Frank worked it out.


----------



## hifimanrookie

bluewrx1025 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Sorry in advance if this had been asked before. But I'm looking for a cable that pairs well with the Hifiman HE400i. These are my first headphone purchase. (I will be getting them tomorrow) because all I've ever owned was IEMs.
> 
> I already have a Silver Poison cable from Frank so it's a no brainer to order a new cable from him (when he's back from vacation of course) for the HE400i and be terminated with a 2.5 trrs for my AK120II. Thanks!


the he400 series is one of rhe brighter phones of hifiman.. So u maybe could try the BW22..or the copper venom RC4..but seeing what u already have, u also maybe would like the virus.. Although it could get a bit over the top with treble.. I had a he400 and although i deeply hated it soundsignature (treblly and bassy) it was listenable with the bw22 4wire i once had..good paring.. Powerful sound with enough treble (if u like that) and a midrange to die for..have fun choosing.. Lolz


----------



## bluewrx1025

hifimanrookie said:


> the he400 series is one of rhe brighter phones of hifiman.. So u maybe could try the BW22..or the copper venom RC4..but seeing what u already have, u also maybe would like the virus.. Although it could get a bit over the top with treble.. I had a he400 and although i deeply hated it soundsignature (treblly and bassy) it was listenable with the bw22 4wire i once had..good paring.. Powerful sound with enough treble (if u like that) and a midrange to die for..have fun choosing.. Lolz


 

 Thanks hifimanrookie! I did notice the HE400i were a little bright and was leaning towards a copper cable. I think I'm going to go with the BW22. Now to contact Frank and let the waiting begin.


----------



## NzAudezey

Does anyone know if franks left yet? My cables have arrived but they are not the ones I ordered so realllly hoping to catch him before he leaves


----------



## sFrog

Well, Frank has left for a while and I have been in contact with Max lately. My cable is sent but I guess it went missing on its way as I don't expect it to arrive after such a long wait. 
  
 Either way, I am happy for the ones who got their stuff.


----------



## CanDude

nzaudezey said:


> Does anyone know if franks left yet? My cables have arrived but they are not the ones I ordered so realllly hoping to catch him before he leaves


 
  
 He left June 17th. Shortly after I received my balanced SW22 for LCD-X.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No adapters though.


----------



## M42a

I received mine yesterday
Frank promised to make my Sw22 and interconnect with adapter when he is back...


----------



## NzAudezey

m42a said:


> I received mine yesterday
> Frank promised to make my Sw22 and interconnect with adapter when he is back...


 
  
 He must have had some spare time! Great to hear yours have arrived any impressions on the sound improvement?


----------



## MachBot

Does Frank terminate cables for the protruding UE socket?


----------



## fattycheesebeef

How does Silver Window and Crystal Piccolino sound?
  
 I'm hoping to get a cable for my K10!


----------



## longbowbbs

fattycheesebeef said:


> How does Silver Window and Crystal Piccolino sound?
> 
> I'm hoping to get a cable for my K10!


 
 Did someone say Toxic Cable Silver Widows with K10's?


----------



## M42a

nzaudezey said:


> He must have had some spare time! Great to hear yours have arrived any impressions on the sound improvement?



Well actually I placed my order in early April but frank didn't manage to complete my order and can only send one of them to me
For the sound...I found that I like my DIY silver poison I got from Frank separately with fx850 more than BW, but both are nice cables


----------



## M42a

longbowbbs said:


> Did someone say Toxic Cable Silver Widows with K10's?


I hope my coming sw22 will be a great match with savant
Could you elaborate on the sound of K10 with SW?


----------



## longbowbbs

I find the SW's tighten the bass and extend the highs.


----------



## NzAudezey

longbowbbs said:


> I find the SW's tighten the bass and extend the highs.


 
  
 I'm currently burning mine in (about 30 hours) definitely noticed an improvement over the stock cables. Bass was tighter and felt more controlled. The highs certainly are extended from the stock cables. I've also noticed more micro details and separation, it almost feels like the cables are transparent and don't add anything which i think is good.
  
 With the exchange rate the cables cost me just over $1100.00 which is quite expensive so will wait for 100 hours before any final impressions


----------



## longbowbbs

nzaudezey said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I find the SW's tighten the bass and extend the highs.
> ...


 
 I am enjoying my Balanced SW25's with my HD800's right now...


----------



## ghandler

Does anyone know if Toxic has stopped taking new orders?
 I've been trying to order a set of Silver Poison cables but the shopping cart says that they are not available.
 This seems to happen for everything offered on the site.


----------



## fiascogarcia

ghandler said:


> Does anyone know if Toxic has stopped taking new orders?
> I've been trying to order a set of Silver Poison cables but the shopping cart says that they are not available.
> This seems to happen for everything offered on the site.


 

 PM Toxic Cables on this site to order rather than their website.  And I believe Frank is currently on vacation.


----------



## NzAudezey

fiascogarcia said:


> PM Toxic Cables on this site to order rather than their website.  And I believe Frank is currently on vacation.


 
  
 Frank should be back 3rd of August i think (or around then)


----------



## ghandler

Thanks everyone.  I sent him a PM


----------



## hifimanrookie

Totally oftopic.. But.. I just got myself a huge scare just now.. While i was listenin to some wonderfullbusic through my headphones.. My recliner back decided to call it quits.. So i fell backwards onto the floor... Pulling everythinh connected to my headphone with me... Including my beloved main amp on the second level of my rack!! It fell on floor with a huge kaboom. Being pushed by the thick toxic cables... I was in luck i could lift my head up while i fell backwards otherwise my rare headphone would be crushed by the impact.. When i got up a bit dizzy my wife was all in panic askin if i was okay.. But all i could think of was my amp that fell from pretty high on a solid wooden floor!!!! Eventhough i hit my head i got up.. Dizzy and all..and got to the amp.. Laying Upside down.. I expected the worst.. No amp.. Especially.. Such a finetuned amp as this one could survive this without being damaged.. But What.. It didnt even had a dent.. NOWHERE!! I disonnected the cables to check if they didnt break somehow.. All as new also!! An trust me.. Even my nextdoor neighboor came rushin because of the noise i made with this ordeal!! Very carefully cleaned the feet (also fell on floor) .. And with help of my wife we put the amp on them in its place... Cables connected again.. And with a prayer i started my laptop (which also fell.. But now has a huge dent in it.. ****** bad quality.. Lolz) to play music..and *******... Angel voices again.. It played as if nothin had happened!!! I **** u not!! ANY OTHER HIGHER END AMP WOULD NO SURVIVE THIS ORDEAL.. but thismonster didnt even have a dent in its case.. I still cant believe this.. This amp is made like a tank.. Inside and out!! Cant explain it otherwise.. 

This experiment learned me two things:
1. U can hang a person from the cables frank makes! These cables had a huge pull while i fell backwards with my whole weight.. Taking everythin with them!! True quality which can take a beatin.. They are Not just looking good and sounding excellent.. This was a real life test ladies and gentlemen... 
2. Blue circle audio makes amps that for sure will outlive u... This was for sure not on purpose and i can promise u that it wont happen again... But am thankin god i bought this heavy monster tank instead of a woo audio or any other higher end brand amp.. As FOR SURE i would be so sad right now... Thanks BC u guys not only know hownto make amps thats beats a lot soundwise but also know how to make them durable (mmm.. Could i use it as a defense weapon when somebody gets in my house?? I for sure would beak his head.. Lolz) 

So her u have it.. I found two items which have a secret second task.. For ur protection... Use the BC amp to knock them out and use the toxic cables as handcoughs to keep them motionless until the cops come.. Hehhe

Sorry guys.. It just happened.. Am still a bit shakey.. I ht the floor rather hard... But wanted to share this with u guys.. This again shows how good the cables of frank are... Durable.. I had same ordeal with another brand a few years back... Cable snapped at the connector as if it was paper!! And the fall wasnt even this big as just now.. 

This again confirms my believe toxic cables and Blue Circle audio make one of the best audio equipment on the market... Especially for the prices they sell their wonderful products for....
Somethin didnt survive without a scratch though..i had my 1month old samsung s6 edge with me on my recliner..see what happened to the so called unbreakable gorilla glas..oh well..better the phone then the amp or cables...can u imagine with how much force i fell backwords to break the glass like that!
..


----------



## Shini44

Glad to hear that you are ok man , how are you feeling now? :<


----------



## hifimanrookie

Am fine buddy..only my head and my back hurts...no biggie! Thanks for asking! 

Just did inquiry about replacing the screen of my edge..What..300euros! For a screen! Are they nuts?


----------



## yates7592

Anybody running a Toxic Venom power cable and can provide some impressions?


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> Am fine buddy..only my head and my back hurts...no biggie! Thanks for asking!
> 
> Just did inquiry about replacing the screen of my edge..What..300euros! For a screen! Are they nuts?


 
 Holy **** Paulo! Glad you are OK...Good to hear the gear survived too. Crazy things happen don't they.


----------



## Kiats

Paulo, I'm glad to hear that you are ok and the gear did very well to survive the stress test.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Paulo, I'm glad to hear that you are ok and the gear did very well to survive the stress test.


 
 lolz..yeah..stress test it was..but i am like those old muscle cars...we get bumbs and get old...but we never fade or break (to badly)...hehehehe
  
 and about my gear...i have to be honest here...it deeply surprised me...i really thought i had to get both repaired (or worse!)...as my amp is not a lightweight and my cable took him with it as its connected by lockable XLR connectors...but both didnt blink...unbelievable! my body is in a worse state... a light concussion and stretched out lower back muscle.. so its a bit painful...oh well..i survive....am getting old i guess...hehehe 
 but thanks for being worried buddies!... i threw my recliner out as once and never more! am now listening to music on a relaxing beach chair (until i find a new chair to my likings and my size..am not the tallest dude..lolz)...also very comfy..


----------



## Kiats

Sign from the Gods that it's time for an easy chair to match the gear.


----------



## atsq17

BTW guys I got some spare Virus cables if anyone is interested. A Hifiman Single Ended (in classifieds) and an Audeze Balanced (not yet listed). Give me a buzz if you're interested or want more info.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Does anyone know when Franks comes back? i still have the loaner 4wire Silver Widow 22awg in my possession, laying in its sexy box. And i wanna sent it back to him.
  
 thanks!
  
 ps...anyone knows if frank makes ethernet cables also? i just bought a NAS on which my music is now...and use a heavy duty (ofcourse metal enclosured) managed switch to connect to player (dedicated laptop) and then by USB to my beloved BC rig. So i need some good (not as rediculus priced audioquest cables!) cat 6A or cat7 cables...2 of them for my music mini Lan (local area network)..
  
 i now use good industrial quality isolated cat 5e..and god be damned...sound is different then when i had the music on a high quality sdcard pugged into the laptop...
  
 at first i didnt like it at all!..music is further away! so weird...but after listening for 2 days i recognized the music to be more open and more wider, its much deeper also, more 3d..u now can actually hear better that the singer is IN front of the rest..or the drummer in the back...so weird to hear that way so strongly on a headphone....its as if the circle of music got bigger.NOT FULLER!!!..
  
 as i said...i didnt like it at first and didnt recognize it also in the beginning what i now know...does it have to do with the stored music being away from out of the dedicated music laptop (foobar2000, KS kernel streaming) with all its heat building up and moving (and electrical charged) objects etc inside?
  
 i dont know..but that the sound is changed..thats fact!...funny is i expected the sound to be more then what i had now..instead i got...well..something different..but i like it!!
 now find cat 6A cables with some really heavy duty RJ45 connectors...like these ones:
  
 http://www.blackbox.nl/nl-nl/fi/1251/12757/CAT6a-Shielded-Jack/
  
 and some super heavy duty 23AWG ethernet cables between my mini lan
  
 let me know when frank comes in and if he makes ethernetcables also...mmmm a silver widow 22AWG based ethernetcable anyone?
  
 am goin to built me a micro pc to use as player rig...and looksie what motherboard i will be using:
 and hint: scroll down and check out the usb thingies on this board (u can even switch of the power in the bios through the usb out..so only signal goes through to external dac!)..maybe first audiophile motherboard?
  
 http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4911#ov
  
 see ya guys...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks to everyone for keeping this thread alive.
  
 I will be back in the workshop on Friday and will resume work on all pending orders then.
  
 Glad to hear the gear survived and you was not badly hurt Paulo.


----------



## inter voice

Welcome back home and to this forum, Frank.  I am sure you have enjoyed your holiday with battery fully charged.


----------



## JamesBr

I feel the love in this thread


----------



## Joe-Siow

Welcome back Frank. Hope you had a good vacation and charged your batteries. Do reply my PM when you get to it. 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Thanks to everyone for keeping this thread alive.
> 
> I will be back in the workshop on Friday and will resume work on all pending orders then.
> 
> Glad to hear the gear survived and you was not badly hurt Paulo.




Welcome back Frank!


----------



## Shini44

Welcome Back Frank!! <3


----------



## M42a

Hi all
Did anyone here hear from Frank regarding their orders? Ever since he is back I guess he is really busy catching up....


----------



## Toxic Cables

m42a said:


> Hi all
> Did anyone here hear from Frank regarding their orders? Ever since he is back I guess he is really busy catching up....


 
 Sorry, been very busy making order, i will go through every single PM this evening.


----------



## pigmode

Hi Does Toxic Cables not offer RCA interconnects? I did not see it on the website.


----------



## inter voice

pigmode said:


> Hi Does Toxic Cables not offer RCA interconnects? I did not see it on the website.


 
 Frank can do anything on cables.  Just PM him what you want to have.


----------



## Toxic Cables

pigmode said:


> Hi Does Toxic Cables not offer RCA interconnects? I did not see it on the website.


 
 I can make anything you like, please send me a PM with your requirements.


----------



## sensui123

All my RCA interconnects and XLR cables are made by Frank......they are both stunning and top of the line.  I fancy one day I might even step up to Silver Widow on all the interconnects (one step @ a time) as they are all silver poison right now.  Great stuff.


----------



## Eric510

Hey guys - just curious... is it ok to have these in there like this? I'm super carful when winding the cable up and putting it in the case.
 I actually wind it up _in_ the case, and not in my hands to make sure I don't wind it any tighter then absolutely necessary to make it fit. The cable is relatively thick so, just wanna make sure this is ok. The thing I'm most nervous about is the where the silver widow cable meets the 1/8" plug. I should be able to see what I'm talking about in the photo. That's where things are at it's tightest.


----------



## Toxic Cables

That looks just fine.


----------



## J4MES

I've sent you a mail via your contact form on your website. Looking forward to hearing back from you.


----------



## J4MES

j4mes said:


> I've sent you a mail via your contact form on your website. Looking forward to hearing back from you.




Okay so I just got the list of options I can get and I'm kinda lost now, way to many options.

I'm getting the Liquid Carbon amp soon. As such I need some cables. Currently have the Alpha Dog headphones. I will be getting my impressions on Monday for a set of Noble K10. Which would be the best cable choice for each of those?

Also do they do a cheap <£100 power cable?


----------



## LifeAspect

I use a toxic silver widow for my k10 .


----------



## Kiats

Frank, I dropped you a PM.


----------



## OtakuShawn

Spoiler: Issues Faced



>Just received my set of Silver Widow 22 few days ago.
 >First issue I encountered, my cable is missing the metal choker or as a matter of fact there isn't a choker on it to begin with.
 >Contacted local reseller Joe with regards to it.
 >Plugged it in with my k10s and was just admiring the boomy muddy sound as with all unburnt in cables.
 >30 hrs in it starts to open up.
 >I decide to play some of my more detailed songs but for some reason I couldn't tell left from right when the artiste comes on stage and i was unable to image if he was coming from either direction.
 >Decided to create a file to test my left and right channel.
 >To my frustration, when the sound thats supposed to come from the left started, i hear it coming from my right channel.
 >I checked that the side marked in red is on the right side, and the one unmarked/white marked is on the left.
 >Tested again and same problem, left plays on my right and right plays on my left.
 >Might be an issue with my file, went on youtube to test all the stereo left and right channel tests.
 >Same issue.

 >Right now I've swapped the pins where the red is now plugged in to my left side and the white/unmarked is on the right.
 >Sound right
 >Tested again, Problem fixed.
 >But now the cables are twisting towards the outside my ear and its very uncomfortable as its causing my ciems to break seal.

 >Am really frustrated right now.
 >again contacted my local reseller Joe with regards to the problem.


 

 With regards to Sonic Qualities of the cable, I would like to agree with the fact that it improves/enhances on the capabilities of my iems. How so? With comparison to the SW25.5 (from memory) I am hearing twice the amount of Soundstaging (SW25.5 70 degrees angle of space whilst on the SW22 sounds like 160 degrees-ish), Air, Imaging is now at least enough for me to clearly identify and seperate from other instruments, Mids are now almost liquid smooth but still not "Fitear smooth" :3, Bass has also tightened up. Overall very satisfied with the sound 
  


Spoiler: Issue Solved :3



2/9 > Waiting for Solution as Joe addresses the issue with Frank.
 3/9 > Decided to fix the issue on my own 


 
  


Spoiler: Photos hidden


----------



## Joe-Siow

otakushawn said:


> I'm about to blow over right now, just wanted to state this out since I never thought something like this could happen.
> 
> >Just received my set of Silver Widow 22 few days ago.
> >First issue I encountered, my cable is missing the metal choker or as a matter of fact there isn't a choker on it to begin with.
> ...


 
  
 Shawn, as advised to you, the matter has been brought up to Frank's attention. While I understand your frustration, please also understand that we are committed to try to solve your issues. Give me some time to correspond with Frank and we will try to make things right.


----------



## maguire

Dont worry mate, im sure Frank is on to it already.....


----------



## Toxic Cables

otakushawn said:


> Spoiler: Issues Faced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry for the issues you are facing, we are a small company and sometimes the odd mistake happens, although very rare and it is always taken care of.
  
 Please speak to Joe as you have been and we will both take care of this.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Hey Guys,
  
 I know there is a lot of PM's, unfortunately i have to leave right away for a family funeral, i will be back in 5 days as that's the earliest flight i could find back. I will reply to all the messages as soon as i get back.


----------



## sensui123

Condolences Frank, hope things go well.  Safe travels and take care.


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I know there is a lot of PM's, unfortunately i have to leave right away for a family funeral, i will be back in 5 days as that's the earliest flight i could find back. I will reply to all the messages as soon as i get back.



Condolences for u and ur family buddy..much strenght!


----------



## Kiats

Sorry to hear that, Frank.  Condolences.


----------



## Amojo

Condolences to you and your family...

To my surprise this morning knock knock on door to find this 





Awesome Frank thank you very much, the Audeze Cable did arrive just before your Holiday. 
Today the adapters are here. Very excited Cheers mate they are perfect


----------



## maguire

Frank, Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Kiats

It is very kind of Frank, despite the difficult time, to still send out bespoke adapters he made for me to use my LCD cables with the HE1000.  Thanks, buddy!


----------



## JamesBr

Sorry for your loss


----------



## maguire

kiats said:


> It is very kind of Frank, despite the difficult time, to still send out bespoke adapters he made for me to use my LCD cables with the HE1000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well that's Frank for ya....Always tries his best to please his customers. Shows how he views his work....


----------



## longbowbbs

Silver Widows SW22 gratuitous photo....


----------



## Cotnijoe

Man the studio six looks like an absolute BEAST


----------



## Shini44

hey guys which one got a punchier bass? SW new version or BW? or another cable?


----------



## maguire

Nice Set up Eric....SW 22 on your Senn's looking groovy.....
  
 Shinny, Im not sure on that one, SW 22 would be my guess....But Im only guessing.


----------



## longbowbbs

maguire said:


> Nice Set up Eric....SW 22 on your Senn's looking groovy.....
> 
> Shinny, Im not sure on that one, SW 22 would be my guess....But Im only guessing.


 
 Thanks Stan, the SW22's are kinda like jewelry for the audiophile...


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> hey guys which one got a punchier bass? SW new version or BW? or another cable?


if u want lowest hitting bass get the copper venom...i had that monster cable and i had the bw and now have the 8wire sw22 (as u maybe know)..but by far the hardest hitting and lowest bass came from the copper venom i had..BUT..u have to have the right high quality rig to really complement that cable..


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Silver Widows SW22 gratuitous photo....


wow..looks good buddy! but..whats that phone doing on the right??? :rolleyes:
And where is ur hifiman he1k?..didnt u have one also?


----------



## Shini44

hifimanrookie said:


> by far the hardest hitting and lowest bass came from the copper venom i had..BUT..u have to have the right high quality rig to really complement that cable..


 
 no worries about the rig TOTL CIEM with super bass + Hugo Chord as a DAC + Portaphile Micro

 the bass from the copper rocks  need that Venom <3


----------



## Shini44

"Venom IEM for Fitear and Westone connections £485"

 wow, thats like double the price of SW, i assume the bass sound Ultra epic on it? compared to the SW or? 

 dang   


 please anyone tell me the difference XD 

 Would i call this an upgrade Bass wise? 


 or 500 Pound for Slight boost in boost slam/hitting ??? 
  
 btw the Venom is silver or copper? i saw the words" Silver Venom" so i got confused.


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> "Venom IEM for Fitear and Westone connections £485"
> 
> 
> wow, thats like double the price of SW, i assume the bass sound Ultra epic on it? compared to the SW or?
> ...


first of all..the copper venom (COPPER) is a very heavy cable as its solid wire (iem could be fallin out of ur ears maybe) ...and also u have to treat it very carefully...dont bent it to extreme for instance..so if u walk around with ur iem its maybe best to get an8wire bw22 (which i also owned..lolz) the bass on the Sw22 (standard 4wire version) is much lighter...but if u get the 8wire version that i own now the bass improves greatly...but at a price most dont even pay for a higher end headphone  .lso if u think 485 is a lot..then dont even ask for the price of the custom SW22 i have..u will faint..hehehe, check my comparision between the regular 4wire and the 8wire version and the copper venom.. Shortcut isin my signature 

The 8wire sw22 balanced reference version i have is probable one of the finest sounding cable at any price(didnt hear the silver venom though).


----------



## Shini44

hifimanrookie said:


> first of all..the copper venom (COPPER) is a very heavy cable as its solid wire (iem could be fallin out of ur ears maybe) ...and also u have to treat it very carefully...dont bent it to extreme for instance..so if u walk around with ur iem its maybe best to get an8wire bw22 (which i also owned..lolz) the bass on the Sw22 (standard 4wire version) is much lighter...but if u get the 8wire version that i own now the bass improves greatly...but at a price most dont even pay for a higher end headphone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 8wire s22 isn't for IEM, as far as i know, was told that before, by frank maybe, i can't remember. 

 So Copper Venom would do for my bass? i am a bass head  also Treble head.

 Dang, gonna order it after i buy the next Custom Art CIEM , waiting for the mass drop this month <3


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Widows SW22 gratuitous photo....
> ...


 
 The phone is in its signal booster cradle. Not a lot of cell phone signal in the woods! I do not have the HE1k's They are nice, but I am still happy with the HD800's.


----------



## J4MES

Hi, has anyone heard from Frank this week?

I had an email from him 2 ish weeks ago trying to finalise an order. I didn't hear from him and sent a follow up a week later which unfortunately was sent the day before he posted here about his absence.

I don't want to send another follow up to a follow up.


----------



## Joe-Siow

He's away for a funeral, I expect him back soon. Waiting for him on some follow ups as well.


----------



## J4MES

joe-siow said:


> He's away for a funeral, I expect him back soon. Waiting for him on some follow ups as well.




That's why I asked here for


----------



## Kiats

Dropped you a PM, Frank. Hope all is well and look forward to hearing from you when you are back.


----------



## Shini44

Hey Guys i am selling my SW22 (Latest type) its for IEM/CIEM JH Socket, i am trying to fund my next Toxic Cable, Silver Venom.


----------



## Duncan

shini44 said:


> Hey Guys i am selling my SW22 (Latest type) its for IEM/CIEM JH Socket, i am trying to fund my next Toxic Cable, Silver Venom.


JH as in JH16 et al or the Siren series?


----------



## Shini44

duncan said:


> JH as in JH16 et al or the Siren series?


 
 JH/UM/westone so yes JH 16


----------



## longbowbbs

My Questyle QP1R review is up with some good pub for Toxic.....
  
  
 http://headphone.guru/questyle-qp1r-dap-a-hi-res-value-without-sonic-compromise/


----------



## RickDastardly

Hi Frank,

I have an unanswered PM and email awaiting your attention. It would be fantastic if you could respond at your earliest convenience. 

Cheers!
Rich


----------



## Shini44

Selling my SW22 cable for 330$ + Free DHL Express shipping to anywhere, super good price cause i am in a hurry as usual XD

 going to buy Silver Venom Cable >=) but need to sell the SW22 1st and add $$$


----------



## Kvud

he is better than copper cable?


----------



## Shini44

kvud said:


> he is better than copper cable?


 
 you can check the Silver Widow cable here, this one is the new one

http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-impressions-and-discussion-thread/8160#post_11624037
  
  
 to get more info about the sound sig, you can read about the older model here:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-impressions-and-discussion-thread/4035#post_9583257
  
  
  
 also i won't say its better than copper or worse, because its up for what you want, usually the problem with silver is the bass, but this is not the case with the Silver Widow cables, which you gonna notice how epic its from reading the two links from above ^^


----------



## polton

just turned from japan where i bought a fitear parterre to replace my westone 4r 
 got it with 000 cable that conducted a lot of noise from scratching
 e earphone make the transformation an now my toxic silver poison rox with the fitear 
 so happy with this cable


----------



## Joe-Siow

Frank, have some issues pending your reply. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## M42a

I would love Frank to give me an estimated schedule of delivery as well...


----------



## Kiats

Thanks, Frank! Great stuff!

May I present my new Venom XLR IC: solid silver connectors and tips.


----------



## Shini44

cool venom!! Gratz man <3
  
 i shall order venom 8-wire one day, yet waiting for my Venom Copper now . 
  
 and hey new people who ordered a cable or two, the waiting might be long, but trust me its worth it, these are the best audiophile cables on earth and for such a nice price.


----------



## Kiats

I'm using the venom XLR as the IC between the Cavalli LL2 to the VAW8PS. The LL2 has a pass through to allow one to have more than one amp on the balanced out from the DAC.

I've been listening to the Stax SR 007 MK2 all evening on this. The venom brings with it an easy flow & effortless transparency. As well as note weight. Looking forward to further improvement as it burns in.


----------



## sensui123

Damn....nice Kiats, I always try to do Silver Widow on mine but that's certainly awesometacular.  Congrats.


----------



## Kiats

sensui123 said:


> Damn....nice Kiats, I always try to do Silver Widow on mine but that's certainly awesometacular.  Congrats.




Thanks chaps! As you can tell, I am very pleased with what the TOTL Venom XLR ICs bring sonically to my desktop rig. This is the final piece of the puzzle for the current set up.


----------



## UnearthlyDNA

Hi guys.  It seems that he takes his time over the cables he makes, I have been waiting 5 1/2 months for an origonally projected 2 week delivery (guess he was over worked before his holiday) but should I be unduely worried.  My last date, from Max, was estimated at early Sept onwards so does anyone kow what his order schedule backlog is?  I don't mind the wait, but he has not replied to a couple of emails and as I have yet to see a phone number I am hoping to get some information through here. My headphones are waiting for their new legs and are suffering with having to use the standard cable, they want to run wild with a proper cable to sing at their best.  It was going to be a birthday present to myself, but it seems like it might end up a Christmas present instead.  Any news will be grestly appreciated.


----------



## sensui123

I think the lead times are indefinitely extended as of late.  Frank had a personal emergency and I know it's been difficult with other circumstances as well.  A lot of us are waiting on cables and I know they're working very hard to get through the backlog right now.  Patience is the best course of action for now.  It'll be worth it though like it always has been.


----------



## UnearthlyDNA

Thank you sensui for your reply, with all of the good remarks about Frank and his products here there had to be an understandable reason for the delay, just sorry to hear that it is of the negative type affecting him.  I shall sit down quietly and wait in my place in the queue while wishing him and those around him all the best moving forwards.


----------



## Dave1967

Hi all,
  
 I've just bought a Chord Hugo and some Audeze LCD Xs - really enjoying the sound but the stock Audeze cable seems a bit of a weak link.
  
 After much interwebs reading, Frank's Silver Poison cable sounds like just the ticket.
  
 I'd go ahead and order...but read a heck of a lot of horror stories on various forums about months and months of delays with orders.
  
 Do any of you chaps know if Toxic are still trading and would I be insane to place an order?
  
 Cheers,
  
 Dave


----------



## J4MES

dave1967 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just bought a Chord Hugo and some Audeze LCD Xs - really enjoying the sound but the stock Audeze cable seems a bit of a weak link.
> 
> ...




Your best bet is to email him. I placed an order for 2 cables and an adapter a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dave1967

Hi James,
  
 Great minds and all that....sent an email yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I was posting here on the back of reading these forums and the recent concerned messages over Frank's well-being.
  
 I'll sit tight and see what happens..
  
 Cheers,
  
 Dave


----------



## J4MES

dave1967 said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Great minds and all that....sent an email yesterday! :wink_face:
> 
> ...




I hope he replies to you soon. Mine usually were at midnight UK time.


----------



## kerrys30

dave1967 said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Great minds and all that....sent an email yesterday!
> 
> ...


 
  
  You are gonna receive a lot of emails reassuring you Fraks cable are great.  I have one and would definitely try another (planning on SW22). you will also hear that you need to be patient.  He gets a lot of orders and sometime there is a wait for a cable.....but well worth it.


----------



## maguire

kiats said:


> Thanks, Frank! Great stuff!
> 
> May I present my new Venom XLR IC: solid silver connectors and tips.


 
 Wow these things look amazing.......Solid Silver....


----------



## Kiats

maguire said:


> Wow these things look amazing.......Solid Silver....




Thanks Maguire! They sound even better. I'm just waiting on the last piece of the puzzle at this stage: two 3-tier TOAC ASR audio racks from Steven of Audio Basic here in Singapore.


----------



## maguire

Im going the same way myself, audio Hifi speaker system these days. Any chance of a quick review on these cables? You can share some of that audio bliss. Love to know your thoughts,
 As Iv'e never heard any of Frank's interconnect cables. If it's not too much trouble of course mate....


----------



## Kiats

maguire said:


> Im going the same way myself, audio Hifi speaker system these days. Any chance of a quick review on these cables? You can share some of that audio bliss. Love to know your thoughts,
> As Iv'e never heard any of Frank's interconnect cables. If it's not too much trouble of course mate....




Not sure about other makes but the Venom interconnect that I have is the first of its kind. You can imagine my delight when Frank had asked me some time back if I use XLR ICs. He was then thinking of this project. As luck would have it, by the time Frank decided to embark on the project, I had landed the LL2 and the VAW8PS, both for Stax cans. Importantly, the LL2 comes with a XLR pass through so that I could Use the DAC signal for more than one amp. 

As for the Venom IC, you can see that it is a beauty. The weight in hand is impressive as well. The cable is stiff as it is solid core Venom. The connectors are classy: beautiful to behold and a very nice weight to hold.

When I plugged them in and threw on the Stax 007MK2, I was very surprised that with no burn in time (at least from my end) by the difference it made to the SQ I was hearing. The 007 sounded much smoother and refined. There was greater transparency and immediacy of mids in particular. Better resonance and decay in the bass. Overall, there was a greater density of the sound, which did not detract from the transparency. I always struggle to explain this part of the effect: there is greater weight to the notes: those of you who have heard the Venom will understand what I mean - more impact on each note.

Does the Venom XLR IC meet my expectations? Yes, yes and yes! I am very Glad I said yes to Frank when he first asked me if I wanted to be the first to get this.


----------



## maguire

Thank for that informative write up Kiats, these will no doubt get even better with playing...Frank's work is indeed impressive.


----------



## Kiats

maguire said:


> Thank for that informative write up Kiats, these will no doubt get even better with playing...Frank's work is indeed impressive.




My pleasure, Maguire. I'm glad it was useful. The Venom will be become more and more effortless in how it conveys the music, if my experience with Venom headphone cables are anything to go by as it burns in.


----------



## msjjr

Could someone please tell me Frank's email? I've left messages at his site and no response.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## fiascogarcia

msjjr said:


> Could someone please tell me Frank's email? I've left messages at his site and no response.
> 
> Thanks.


 
 PM him here on Head-Fi.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables


----------



## msjjr

Thank you!


----------



## Toxic Cables

unearthlydna said:


> Hi guys.  It seems that he takes his time over the cables he makes, I have been waiting 5 1/2 months for an origonally projected 2 week delivery (guess he was over worked before his holiday) but should I be unduely worried.  My last date, from Max, was estimated at early Sept onwards so does anyone kow what his order schedule backlog is?  I don't mind the wait, but he has not replied to a couple of emails and as I have yet to see a phone number I am hoping to get some information through here. My headphones are waiting for their new legs and are suffering with having to use the standard cable, they want to run wild with a proper cable to sing at their best.  It was going to be a birthday present to myself, but it seems like it might end up a Christmas present instead.  Any news will be grestly appreciated.


 
  
 Hi,
 Thw original 2 week estimate was for a cable i had ready to ship as was mentioned and unfortunately for some reason your payment never came through to me, it's my fault for not mentioning this and you resent when i went on holiday a month later, by which time the cable was sold and Max it seems also did not put it in the books, thinking i had the order noted already.
 I apologize for the mix up on our part and will be dealing with your order ASAP.
  
 Apologies again for the wait.
  
 Apologies to all else for my lack of replies to emails and PM's, i have had a few things on which are sorted now and i am back to my usual workaholic self.
  
 I will go through all the emails and PM's over the next few days, so please hang in there, i have hundreds to go through and will go through them as quick as i can while dealing with pending orders also.


----------



## sensui123

The beast is back...


----------



## UnearthlyDNA

Toxic, thank you for the update and i am glad to hear that things are getting better.  I would like to start off with there was never any resentment in your holiday if I am reading it the right way, I also appreciate that mix ups occour, we are only human, but having seen so many good things said about you I decided to A: order one of your cables in the first place and B:wait it out until I had one of them in my hands.  It would have been so easy to ask for a refund and get another cable, but there must be something you have been doing right for so many to praise your work consistantly.  All I wanted to do was get some info, and hope that my order was not misplaced etc (this has happened on more than one occasion while dealing with other people).  It is easy sometimes for my wording to be taken the wrong way and if how I have put across my thoughts has led to you thinking I have a problem please accept my apology as this is not my intent, sometimes I know what I mean but it does not carry over that way.  I am contemplating upgrading the cable on my Ultimate Ears Triple fy 10's so please can you let me know which cable you recommend, my HD650's can wait their turn for upgrading.
  
 regards and respect
  
 Steve


----------



## Kvud

who manufactures these cables? what company?


----------



## Toxic Cables

unearthlydna said:


> Toxic, thank you for the update and i am glad to hear that things are getting better.  I would like to start off with there was never any resentment in your holiday if I am reading it the right way, I also appreciate that mix ups occour, we are only human, but having seen so many good things said about you I decided to A: order one of your cables in the first place and B:wait it out until I had one of them in my hands.  It would have been so easy to ask for a refund and get another cable, but there must be something you have been doing right for so many to praise your work consistantly.  All I wanted to do was get some info, and hope that my order was not misplaced etc (this has happened on more than one occasion while dealing with other people).  It is easy sometimes for my wording to be taken the wrong way and if how I have put across my thoughts has led to you thinking I have a problem please accept my apology as this is not my intent, sometimes I know what I mean but it does not carry over that way.  I am contemplating upgrading the cable on my Ultimate Ears Triple fy 10's so please can you let me know which cable you recommend, my HD650's can wait their turn for upgrading.
> 
> regards and respect
> 
> Steve


 
 Absolutely not Steve, i really appreciate how understand and patient you have been from the start and even in your earlier post. Just wanted to explain that there was a mix up on my end as i did not seem to have your order in the books.
  
 It's me that is sorry for the wait, i will get this sorted for you personally ASAP.


----------



## NigelJ

kvud said:


> who manufactures these cables? what company?
> 
> 
> 
> The company is Toxic Cables, owned by Frank who posts on Head-Fi under his companies name. The design and a significant proportion of the assembly of the cables is done by Frank. The latest list of cables can be found in his profile here; however he will consider making other versions if you have particular needs, this includes other types of cables such as interconnects. He does not make recommendations in the forum but will often make them in response to a PM, which is also the best way to contact him.


----------



## Kiats

After indulging on my new Stax SR007MK2, I'm back on my Abyss with the reference Venom. If I recall correctly, Frank had this with silver tipped XLR connectors. Both channels are separate. Mind blowing is what I would say. Fantastic details and depth. And yet the music flows with such ease. Wonderful match to the amazing Abyss on the Cavalli LAu.


----------



## chubbyroaster

Oh, Frank, I will assume you won't be having a holiday season, right? Take a good care of yourself, you need every drop of the time to complete your back orders....


----------



## Kvud

nigelj said:


> The company is Toxic Cables, owned by Frank who posts on Head-Fi under his companies name. The design and a significant proportion of the assembly of the cables is done by Frank. The latest list of cables can be found in his profile here; however he will consider making other versions if you have particular needs, this includes other types of cables such as interconnects. He does not make recommendations in the forum but will often make them in response to a PM, which is also the best way to contact him.


 
give me a link una his profile!


----------



## NigelJ

[COLOR=FF00AA][/COLOR]





kvud said:


> [COLOR=111111]give me a link una his profile![/COLOR]



Click on his user name 'Toxic Cables' in his post earlier on this page and select View Profile, this works for all Head-Fi members, alternatively the direct link is: http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables


----------



## SynthAddicted

kiats said:


> After indulging on my new Stax SR007MK2, I'm back on my Abyss with the reference Venom. If I recall correctly, Frank had this with silver tipped XLR connectors. Both channels are separate. Mind blowing is what I would say. Fantastic details and depth. And yet the music flows with such ease. Wonderful match to the amazing Abyss on the Cavalli LAu.


 
 Just curious, have you are your 007 stock or have you sealed the bass port/done anything else to them? I'm finding myself curious about electrostatics these days I guess...
  
 My other question is about the Silver poison- has anyone compared one with gold to one with pure silver? I am looking for maximum accuracy as my headphones see some studio monitoring use...
  
 Thanks


----------



## Kvud

I think before we go to this dude!


----------



## hifimanrookie

kvud said:


> [COLOR=111111]I think before we go to this dude![/COLOR]



Dont understand..hundreds (probably thousands!) of people bought cables from him and are super happy and keep on buying from him..so he must make good cables and is reliable..
..so pls explain what u mean with ur statement..as it isnt based on anything....thanks!


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Thanks, Frank! Great stuff!
> 
> May I present my new Venom XLR IC: solid silver connectors and tips.



Wow..looks good buddy!!..very recognizable looks..lolz..i also like the looks and weight of the solid silver connectors..i also have those reference versions.


----------



## Kvud

it is interesting in Russia is it company? I'd like to pre-listen!


----------



## hifimanrookie

kvud said:


> [COLOR=111111]it is interesting in Russia is it company? I'd like to pre-listen![/COLOR]



Oh u mean u wanna test cables out before u buy? That i think will be difficult..they are in the UK..and i dont know if they have a seller in russia and no cable brand do test listening as far i know off...but if u read many of the stories (and my review mentioned in my signature) u can be sure they sound good for the price they cost....u wont be dissapointed..i am on my 4th cable and kiats has so many i lost count..and i can go on and on about customers being deliriously happy with their cables....and if u dont like the sound for some strange reason u can easily sell it to someone else if u want it.
Maybe u can tell us what ur looking for ..what soundsignature ur looking after? Every cable sounds different.

Have fun chosing


----------



## Kvud

Yes, but I'll see here rebya am on a local forum!


----------



## singleended58

Frank, please response my message that I have been waiting from you. Thanks.


----------



## singleended58

Frank, please response my message that I have been waiting from you. Thanks.


----------



## Kiats

synthaddicted said:


> Just curious, have you are your 007 stock or have you sealed the bass port/done anything else to them? I'm finding myself curious about electrostatics these days I guess...
> 
> My other question is about the Silver poison- has anyone compared one with gold to one with pure silver? I am looking for maximum accuracy as my headphones see some studio monitoring use...
> 
> Thanks




My 007MK2 is stock. No modding. People mod their mk2s to try to get it to sound like the mk1. But since I also have the MK1, I don't need to do so.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Wow..looks good buddy!!..very recognizable looks..lolz..i also like the looks and weight of the solid silver connectors..i also have those reference versions.




Thanks Paulo! Yes, it is such an impressive thing, both in terms of looks and sonic character!


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Oh u mean u wanna test cables out before u buy? That i think will be difficult..they are in the UK..and i dont know if they have a seller in russia and no cable brand do test listening as far i know off...but if u read many of the stories (and my review mentioned in my signature) u can be sure they sound good for the price they cost....u wont be dissapointed..i am on my 4th cable and kiats has so many i lost count..and i can go on and on about customers being deliriously happy with their cables....and if u dont like the sound for some strange reason u can easily sell it to someone else if u want it.
> Maybe u can tell us what ur looking for ..what soundsignature ur looking after? Every cable sounds different.
> 
> Have fun chosing




Heheh! Paulo is being kind. I have a few of Frank's cables. And, yes, excellent stuff that Frank puts out. And always enjoyable.


----------



## Kiats

On a slightly different track: for those of you who have the Hifiman He1000 and wish that it wasn't so laid back, I've tried it with the SW22 balanced and it transforms the HE1000! Quicker, more details and yet with that nice weight in the notes that the SW22 brings. Of course my SW22 was done with LCD mini XLR connectors but with mini XLR to 2.5mm adapters which frank kindly did for me.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just finished all PM's, if you did not get a reply, please re-send.


----------



## Bruce Norris

Frank, I need the status of my order , please.


----------



## Ivabign

I know cables don't make that much of a difference, but my new (# 3) Silver Widow CIEM cable make one hell of a not so much of a difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Listening to my Custom 1964 Ears V8 - and these sound so well rounded - clear and clean with a low end that pummels - while keeping mids and treble frequencies separate. A big bag of credit goes to the CIEM, but the Widow shows more not so much of a difference than a number of my other cables.
  
 It's still early on the West Coast and no, I haven't started drinking.


----------



## M42a

i am really happy to know that my order is going to be shipped in the foreseeable future...
 oh well, it was my fault as well, adding orders in between
 anyway my Fitear really can't wait now!


----------



## Fatalethal

toxic cables said:


> Just finished all PM's, if you did not get a reply, please re-send.


 
  
 Thanks mate.
  
 I have replied to your PM


----------



## Vanquisher

Hey All,
  
 Shopping for a cable for my HE-560s. I have the Silver Widow on my LCD3s and love it. Read a few impressions here through the many pages that maybe the Copper Venom seems to be a good choice for the HiFiMan Lineup? Any thoughts or advice I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Cotnijoe

vanquisher said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Shopping for a cable for my HE-560s. I have the Silver Widow on my LCD3s and love it. Read a few impressions here through the many pages that maybe the Copper Venom seems to be a good choice for the HiFiMan Lineup? Any thoughts or advice I'd appreciate it.




So youve decided that the 560s here to stay?

What r the other headphones u have? U can consider buying an adaptor for the 560s so u can use ur audeze cable with it


----------



## Vanquisher

cotnijoe said:


> So youve decided that the 560s here to stay?
> 
> What r the other headphones u have? U can consider buying an adaptor for the 560s so u can use ur audeze cable with it




Yeah I'm gonna keep them nothing in their price range really that sounds as good or fits as comfortably in my opinion. Also I think they are good contrasting headphone to my lcd3s where I felt my LCDXs were not. Too similar so I sent them back.

Right now I just have the lcd3s, srh840s, and some IEMs. The cable made a big difference for me on the 3s so I think the right cable will be good for the 560s


----------



## tonzaboy

Ordered a black widow french silk for my HD800, can't wait to hear them out.


----------



## szymonsays

Hey guys, i just purchased a balanced Silver Widow 24AWG for a CIEM with recessed 2 pin sockets. I just wanted to know whether Frank is using better/sturdier connectors or if the clear OM
 connectors would suffice (i'm digging the fact that they're clear and would look better next to my blue CIEMS)?


----------



## fiascogarcia

szymonsays said:


> Hey guys, i just purchased a balanced Silver Widow 24AWG for a CIEM with recessed 2 pin sockets. I just wanted to know whether Frank is using better/sturdier connectors or if the clear OM
> connectors would suffice (i'm digging the fact that they're clear and would look better next to my blue CIEMS)?


 
 OMs would be my preference.


----------



## Kiats

vanquisher said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Shopping for a cable for my HE-560s. I have the Silver Widow on my LCD3s and love it. Read a few impressions here through the many pages that maybe the Copper Venom seems to be a good choice for the HiFiMan Lineup? Any thoughts or advice I'd appreciate it.




Yes, that would be a good choice. I have the 5LE, 500, 560, 6. And I use them all with the hifimanrookie special (BW) and the copper venom.


----------



## Toxic Cables

szymonsays said:


> Hey guys, i just purchased a balanced Silver Widow 24AWG for a CIEM with recessed 2 pin sockets. I just wanted to know whether Frank is using better/sturdier connectors or if the clear OM
> connectors would suffice (i'm digging the fact that they're clear and would look better next to my blue CIEMS)?


 
 Clear OM is not available with the SW24 unfortunately.


----------



## szymonsays

toxic cables said:


> Clear OM is not available with the SW24 unfortunately.


 
 Would the connector you provide have any problems fitting into a recessed two pin socket? I'm just worried that if the connector is too bulky, it might not fit into the socket or it'll be a bit uncomfortable as it'll stick out more (correct me if i'm wrong, Frank)? If that's not the case, would you happen to have the connector in a more transparent or silver color, Frank?


----------



## Toxic Cables

szymonsays said:


> Would the connector you provide have any problems fitting into a recessed two pin socket? I'm just worried that if the connector is too bulky, it might not fit into the socket or it'll be a bit uncomfortable as it'll stick out more (correct me if i'm wrong, Frank)? If that's not the case, would you happen to have the connector in a more transparent or silver color, Frank?


 
 Fit will not be a problem and i will use a silver one for you.


----------



## szymonsays

toxic cables said:


> Fit will not be a problem and i will use a silver one for you.


 
 Thanks, Frank


----------



## Vanquisher

kiats said:


> Yes, that would be a good choice. I have the 5LE, 500, 560, 6. And I use them all with the hifimanrookie special (BW) and the copper venom.


 
  
 Thanks man. Ended up going with the Black Widow Cable. Now I'll wait for it. Just have to listen to my SW on the LCD3s in the meantime


----------



## Kiats

vanquisher said:


> Thanks man. Ended up going with the Black Widow Cable. Now I'll wait for it. Just have to listen to my SW on the LCD3s in the meantime




Speaking of SW, iirc hifimanrookie loves the SW22 on his Hifiman.


----------



## Yoga

Hi Frank,
  
 Would you be able to build a custom *female 4-pin XLR* to speaker (banana termination) cable? 
  


 I'll be driving headphones directly via integrated amplifier!


----------



## kerrys30

Anyone know if Frank can recable AKT5P headphone? 
  
 (I will PM him but thought I would save his fingers and ask here first).  Thanks.


----------



## Vanquisher

kiats said:


> Speaking of SW, iirc hifimanrookie loves the SW22 on his Hifiman.


 
  
 hmmm . Gonna stick with the BW on these though. More in my budget at the moment and I'm sure its a fine cable! I need to pickup a cable for my ASG 2.5s. Stock cable is fraying, pretty annoyed, barely had them a year now.


----------



## Toxic Cables

yoga said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Would you be able to build a custom *female 4-pin XLR* to speaker (banana termination) cable?
> 
> ...


 
 Absolutely.


----------



## Toxic Cables

kerrys30 said:


> Anyone know if Frank can recable AKT5P headphone?
> 
> (I will PM him but thought I would save his fingers and ask here first).  Thanks.


 
 Yes we can


----------



## Kiats

vanquisher said:


> hmmm . Gonna stick with the BW on these though. More in my budget at the moment and I'm sure its a fine cable! I need to pickup a cable for my ASG 2.5s. Stock cable is fraying, pretty annoyed, barely had them a year now.




Ah... I Just checked that you are from NJ. I was about to say, just drive over and pick them up for a week's demo...


----------



## whoever

If anybody wants to grab a great cable for CIEMS/IEMS in EU , unique piece :
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/787450/toxic-cable-venom-silver-for-iem-ciem


----------



## chubbyroaster

I notice there is no one to share a SW24 for Audeze EL-8 opened....

Just received mine from Frank, the 6ft. headphone cables SW24 for EL-8, in TRRS connecter, a TRRS to RSA converter, and a TRRS to 3.5 mm single-ended converter. Here are some pictures.





And here is how they looked on my EL-8/PONO player system, I use them in balanced mode.



Just a few hours listen. Typical SW sound, with deeper and thicker image. SW24 is recommended for EL-8 by Frank, and I have to say thank you Frank, they really sound perfect!


----------



## M42a

I just got mine as well...thank you Frank!


----------



## M42a

some initial impressions of my SW22 and GPSP
 both enhanced instrument separation...i could close my eyes and see where each instrument is played in front of me, and the details are so clear without hampering the musicality...
 i dunno if frank managed to burn the cables for me before sending them out...but they are very impressive even for a few hours I have listened to them...


----------



## maguire

Awesome looking pics guys, those cables looking great as usual...


----------



## Kiats

Yup. Frank has it down pat in terms good looking cables that sound even better and at really affordable prices. Especially compared to some other makes where their looks far outstrip their SQ.


----------



## RPB65

I use Shure SE425's and am still burning them in along with using NW-ZX2 DAP. I would like a reasonably priced replacement IEM cable that is balanced TRRS and suitable for Sony NW-ZX2.
 What are my options folks? I have seen Toxic cables list of cable but that means nothing to me. I don't know enough to know what the hell that list means! 
 I am in the UK so it must be in the UK. I am not paying anymore import duties and custom charges, I do enough of that anyway.
 Thanks for any advice folks 
 Rich.


----------



## J4MES

rpb65 said:


> I am in the UK so it must be in the UK. I am not paying anymore import duties and custom charges, I do enough of that anyway.
> Thanks for any advice folks
> Rich.




I looked at most of the common after market cable makers to do me a few sets of balanced cables and most were either way to expensive or right price but were based in America and I didn't want to get stung like you said. I read most of this thread and saw many great reviews and decided it was worth the chance, so placed an order about 8 weeks ago and I have just got my K10 photos from Noble and my LC amp should come in a few weeks. Hopefully will get everything just in time for Christmas.


----------



## Kerouac

Enjoying the heck out of this set-up atm...

 ...and believe me, the Silver Widow cable also plays its part in this almost magical synergy listening experience


----------



## maguire

Is that a SW cable you have on the 1plus2?


----------



## Kerouac

maguire said:


> Is that a SW cable you have on the 1plus2?


 
  
 Yep!
 In that picture: FiiO X5 => Crystal Piccolino interconnect => Headstage Arrow 5P => *Toxic Silver Widow* => Tralucent 1plus2


----------



## sensui123

kerouac said:


> Yep!
> In that picture: FiiO X5 => Crystal Piccolino interconnect => Headstage Arrow 5P => *Toxic Silver Widow* => Tralucent 1plus2


 
  
 Nice setup sir....that sounds like a hell of a portable rig indeed.


----------



## RPB65

The _only_ thing about that rig that is portable is the IEM's! LOL.


----------



## RPB65

j4mes said:


> I looked at most of the common after market cable makers to do me a few sets of balanced cables and most were either way to expensive or right price but were based in America and I didn't want to get stung like you said. I read most of this thread and saw many great reviews and decided it was worth the chance, so placed an order about 8 weeks ago and I have just got my K10 photos from Noble and my LC amp should come in a few weeks. Hopefully will get everything just in time for Christmas.


 

 Stop teasing then J4MES! If you have K10 photos then I want to see them here


----------



## Kerouac

rpb65 said:


> The _only_ thing about that rig that is portable is the IEM's! LOL.


 

 You would be surprised how small and light (fits all my pockets) this stack is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The Headstage Arrow amps are probably one of the thinnest/smallest amps around...


----------



## J4MES

rpb65 said:


> Stop teasing then J4MES! If you have K10 photos then I want to see them here




Posted them on the noble thread already 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/684787/noble-audio-the-wizard-returns/16335#post_12105690


----------



## Kerouac

j4mes said:


> Posted them on the noble thread already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That are some amazing looking K10s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Gotta love those Wizard designs...
  
 So, what Toxic cable did you order to go with it?


----------



## J4MES

kerouac said:


> That are some amazing looking K10s :rolleyes:
> Gotta love those Wizard designs...
> 
> So, what Toxic cable did you order to go with it?




Silver Widow 24


----------



## RPB65

Can someone post a picture of the Silver Widow for Shure SE series? Along with comparison against standard lead? Please. Thanks folks. Regards. Richard.


----------



## eddie0817

Hi all,
  
 I am Eddie, just join head-hi, I have purchase the cable silver widow for my fitear to go 334, it is an amazing build and sounds.
 I am love to recommend to my friend to try it.
  
 Thanks Frank for build this cables.


----------



## maguire

Thanks for your input Eeddie0817, so now you are fully Toxic.....The SW is indeed a great upgrade, congratulations.


----------



## MusicJunky

Ordered an spc hybrid for he500. Wait times are quite long. Was broken on one side so had them sent back. Asked for sleeved option and paid extra but came unsleeved several months later. Frank was however kind enough to send me a free cable with sleeve and that suprised me when I found it in the post. Overall great and quick customer service via email. Long wait times but worth it in the end for the sq and build quality which left my stock cable in the dust.


----------



## J4MES

Postman handed me two packages this morning, one Toxic cables and the other was my Noble K10s. I'm very happy.


----------



## RPB65

j4mes said:


> Postman handed me two packages this morning, one Toxic cables and the other was my Noble K10s. I'm very happy.


 
 WoooW! Wicked pre-Xmas presents. More on the K10's please! Do they fit well? AS good as you had hoped for sound?


----------



## J4MES

rpb65 said:


> WoooW! Wicked pre-Xmas presents. More on the K10's please! Do they fit well? AS good as you had hoped for sound?




They fit amazingly, I did go to an brilliant audiologist Gisele from Aid2hearing. I had them in today in a fairly busy cafe and the isolation was amazing. Yea they are as good as I hoped.


----------



## maguire

Is that power lead also from Frank?


----------



## J4MES

Yes it is


----------



## maguire

Looks amazing what is it called?


----------



## eddie0817

Hi all,
  
 I just have the one version of silver widow with 25.5 awg, is anyone know what is the different for 22 awg, is the wider seems perform better sound?
 I am trying to upgrade to 22 awg, thanks.


----------



## Ivabign

j4mes said:


> Postman handed me two packages this morning, one Toxic cables and the other was my Noble K10s. I'm very happy.


 

 I already had my K10's for a couple of weeks, but today brought my new Toxic Venom cable....
  

  

  
 Not quite new, but new to me. Really nice cable. Sure it is thick, but not nearly as stiff as I expected. You could even call it supple - flexible even. No memory. I have had thick cables that wouldn't lay flat on a desk before - this is much nicer. Even those hooks fit over my ears with no discomfort. I hadn't planned on this being a mobile cable - just for customs and TOTL IEMs at my desk. The K10's take to them nicely.


----------



## fiascogarcia

ivabign said:


> I already had my K10's for a couple of weeks, but today brought my new Toxic Venom cable....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Are those Angelsbloods serial #001?  Awesome looking cable!  If you get a chance, maybe you could elaborate on the K10/Venom combo?  Thanks!


----------



## Ivabign

fiascogarcia said:


> Are those Angelsbloods serial #001?  Awesome looking cable!  If you get a chance, maybe you could elaborate on the K10/Venom combo?  Thanks!


 

 Yes, the member who bought it from him had it for a couple of weeks (he decided on a smaller cable) and sold it to the member I bought it from. He had it a week - and sold it to me.  He bought it to go portable with it. It is a nice sounding cable, but not geared for portable use. It will now stay inside, near a desk....
  
 Angelsbloods had it 7 months, then it passed through 2 members' hands in little over a month - hopefully it has found a home


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Speaking of SW, iirc hifimanrookie loves the SW22 on his Hifiman.


sorry for late reaction...yep...my code-x (originally a rare wooden HE5) really shines with the sw22 with my beloved PaG


----------



## Shini44

ivabign said:


> Yes, the member who bought it from him had it for a couple of weeks (he decided on a smaller cable) and sold it to the member I bought it from. He had it a week - and sold it to me.  He bought it to go portable with it. It is a nice sounding cable, but not geared for portable use. It will now stay inside, near a desk....
> 
> Angelsbloods had it 7 months, then it passed through 2 members' hands in little over a month - hopefully it has found a home


 
 sold mine casue i went Venom Copper, i want the bass!! > 

 mine will be shipped by the end of next week, i hope though


----------



## Yoga

Toxic Silver Widow for use between Abyss and 600i speaker amp (banana to mini-XLR)...
  


 Still burning them in and they sound at least as good as the original JPS cables while being lighter and more flexible.
  
 Thanks Frank!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Do you guys feel the Toxic Cables - Silver Widow (or any large gauge cable) seems to benefit from some amping?
  
 I'm using Silver Widow attached to Aurisonics ASG-2 with iBasso DX50 straight from the headphone out. The sound is good, but a little uncontrolled with some congestion. When I add my Tralucent amp to DX50 line out the sound changes rather obviously, cleaner, better control and coherency. My hunch is the large gauge cable seems to enjoy  some extra power.
  
 Maybe its just the overall synergy between everything.


----------



## Jozurr

kiats said:


> Yes, that would be a good choice. I have the 5LE, 500, 560, 6. And I use them all with the hifimanrookie special (BW) and the copper venom.


 
  
 Which ones do you like better? Can you please post pictures too?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Shini44

ops posted in the wrong thread XD


----------



## M42a

yeh, i also feel that using normal headphone out from normal players (ak included) doesn't seem to have enough power to drive through the cable
 with a good amp everything changes dramatically


----------



## Sorpanino

they look soo cool


----------



## Kiats

jozurr said:


> Which ones do you like better? Can you please post pictures too?
> 
> Thanks!


 

Provided your amp has the extra power, the copper venom is stellar. Pictures? I'm on the road right now. However, hifimanrookie posted photos of the two cables before.


----------



## Shini44

my Copper Venom (CIEM) and SW22 (Azudes) will be shipped by the end of this week <3


----------



## CedricFromParis

Hi, 
I'm a new "Head-fiRE" (or maybe "Head-fiER"?) and I just write my first post about a huge question which is about the missing of Frank Donghi (founder, manufacturer and owner of Toxic Cable in UK)...

Is someone here who can help-me to contact Frank (or his successor to make these wonderful Silver cables) because I have no news or any answer from him, despite my many messages (on his mailbox) from more than 1 month now...

I'm desperate about it because I would like to order a Toxic Silver Widow cable for my next "Audeze The KING Headphone Amp" (with Dual 1/4 Jack as Headphones output).

Actually, the only way to contact Frank is his e.mail (info.toxic.cables@gmail.com) and/or to write a message directly on his website (http://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=information/contact) but both of these ways does not work for me because I have no response...

Thanks a lot for your help ! 
(and sorry for my bad English language, I hope that everyone has understood my post)

Cedric (from Paris, France)


----------



## DrSheep

It's "Head-Fi'er" .  However, I think Frank is "missing" because it was sick.  Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Kiats

cedricfromparis said:


> Hi,
> I'm a new "Head-fiRE" (or maybe "Head-fiER"?) and I just write my first post about a huge question which is about the missing of Frank Donghi (founder, manufacturer and owner of Toxic Cable in UK)...
> 
> Is someone here who can help-me to contact Frank (or his successor to make these wonderful Silver cables) because I have no news or any answer from him, despite my many messages (on his mailbox) from more than 1 month now...
> ...




Ah... Cedric, I'm in Paris this week too.  Lovely city! 

As for contacting Frank, I've always found a PM works best.


----------



## CedricFromParis

OKay...
So, I have just to wait some more weeks that he will soon be healed..?
Because absolutely NO answer from the first message sent on 15/11/03 to the last which was sent on 15/12/09 is rather a kind of disturbing thing..! 

Thanks Dr Sheep for your answer about this huge question for me.

If someone else can answer me with a good solution to make contact "quickly" with Frank, I am interested...

Thanks a lot to all Head-Fi'ers who can help me in this epic quest to obtain my "Toxic Silver Widow cable" in the next months...

Cedric (from Paris, France)


----------



## Toxic Cables

cedricfromparis said:


> OKay...
> So, I have just to wait some more weeks that he will soon be healed..?
> Because absolutely NO answer from the first message sent on 15/11/03 to the last which was sent on 15/12/09 is rather a kind of disturbing thing..!
> 
> ...


 
 Hi Cedric,
  
 Sorry just searched your name and it seems your email addy was flagged for some reason, all the emails were going to the spam box.
  
 Will reply to your PM in a moment.
  
 Thank you for your patience and not giving up on contact.


----------



## sslim3883

Just made a order for toxic cable


----------



## Shini44

sslim3883 said:


> Just made a order for toxic cable


 
 from the site? or directly from frank? 
  
 not sure what is the waiting time ^^
  
 what did you order?


----------



## sslim3883

Viper (trandlucent black) - 1FT 7N 26AWG OCC Cryo stranded Silver plated Copper Wire


----------



## sslim3883

sslim3883 said:


> Viper (trandlucent black) - 1FT 7N 26AWG OCC Cryo stranded Silver plated Copper Wire


 
  


shini44 said:


> from the site? or directly from frank?
> 
> not sure what is the waiting time ^^
> 
> what did you order?


 
 order from toxic website


----------



## Shini44

sslim3883 said:


> Viper (trandlucent black) - 1FT 7N 26AWG OCC Cryo stranded Silver plated Copper Wire


 
 hmm didn't hear this cable or thought about it
  
 did you read any review about it? and why this cable to be exact? 
  
 you can check the other cables here as well 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables
  
 not really sure when was the last time someone order the Viper copper/silver 
  
 maybe check what you really want, cause there is BW, SW , Copper Venom  etc
  
  
 if you want i can help you to choose the right cable etc, unless you are 100% sure you want the Viper and want a Hybrid
  
 the latest Hybrid cable is the Virus Cable in case you want one 
  
 you can read about the SW and Virus here
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/4035#post_9583257
  
 i highly suggest contacting Frank either directly or even on the site, or just both
  
 read more and check what cable is good for you
  
  
 but rest assured Toxic Cables are the world best cables, and i am not joking  
  


 sorry about the long post XD


----------



## sslim3883

shini44 said:


> hmm didn't hear this cable or thought about it
> 
> did you read any review about it? and why this cable to be exact?
> 
> ...


 
 thank you total new here


----------



## Shini44

sslim3883 said:


> thank you total new here


 
 its fine, welcome to the Toxic Cable family ^^
  
 the problem that the site isn't updated as Frank profile -.-''  not sure what is he waiting for  
  
 if you need any help with the toxic cable feel free to ask
  
 not each cable is the best for each headphone, and sometimes it comes down to the sound sig you want 
  
  
 what headphone you will use the cable with? and what DAP/AMP/DAC are you using?


----------



## sslim3883

shini44 said:


> its fine, welcome to the Toxic Cable family ^^
> 
> the problem that the site isn't updated as Frank profile -.-''  not sure what is he waiting for
> 
> ...


 
 doing aux cable for msr7 & helping friends to find his upgrade dt1770pro cable .Dap using ibasso dx80


----------



## PinkTissue

I love my Noble K10 as it is but I will be even happier if the treble has a bit more....omph. What Toxic silver cable will you recommend for pairing with Noble K10 and Sony ZX-2?


----------



## longbowbbs

pinktissue said:


> I love my Noble K10 as it is but I will be even happier if the treble has a bit more....omph. What Toxic silver cable will you recommend for pairing with Noble K10 and Sony ZX-2?


 
 Silver Widow SW22's pair great with the K10's.


----------



## Sappy

currently selling a toxic cable so I took some pictures and for a cable it has quite some asthetics I wanted to share.


----------



## DrSheep

I am selling my single end SW22 4-wire for JH Roxanne too.  PM me if you are interested.


----------



## eddie0817

Can your SW22 cable use for westone 2 pin?
 Thanks


----------



## Joe-Siow

eddie0817 said:


> Can your SW22 cable use for westone 2 pin?
> Thanks


 
  
 Apparently not, since Roxanne and the old Westone pins are different.


----------



## DrSheep

joe-siow said:


> Apparently not, since Roxanne and the old Westone pins are different.


 
 This is correct.


----------



## Toxic Cables




----------



## Shini44

toxic cables said:


>


 
 hope you enjoy the holy day too man


----------



## hifimanrookie

Merry christmas everyone


----------



## longbowbbs

toxic cables said:


>


 
 Merry Christmas Frank and everyone here at Toxicland!


----------



## Kiats

Merry X'mas all!


----------



## sslim3883

Merry Xmas all & happy new year


----------



## szymonsays

Hey Frank, any chance you could get back to me regarding the email I sent you last weekend regarding the interconnect cable and the update on my ciem cable? Let me know as soon as you get a spare minute. 

Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## Shini44

Dang my Cavali Liquid Carbon is still in USA , not shipped since 10 days or more -.-'' can't use these cables, god Fedex is Ultra slow in USA around this time of the year :/
  
 a cool friend of mine is sending me an XLR to 1/4 adapter, then i will be testing these babies


----------



## Toxic Cables




----------



## longbowbbs

toxic cables said:


>


----------



## Kiats

Happy New Year, Frank! Happy New Year to all!


----------



## sensui123

Someone is festive!  Happy New Year to fellow Toxic fans.


----------



## sslim3883




----------



## Foxman50

Happy New Year to you all, new to the site and was hoping for some helpful advice. Do apologise if this has been asked a thousand times before.
  
 Ive been looking around for a while for ways to improve the sound of my Audeze LCD-3 headphones, fantastic as they are, but we can't help but tinker can we. I thought i would start with a replacement cable, but as im sure your all more than well aware its a mine field out there. Anyway one name kept coming up and that was Toxic Cables.
  
 I've read a lot about the products and it would seem Frank has a very loyal following, which means quite a lot I think. However i've had a look at the website and his product list on his profile, but to be honest I'm not sure where to start.
  
 So my question is, what would you guys recommend for my setup. Oh yes forgot to mention I use the Audeze with a Chord Hugo TT DAC.
  
 I'm also considering a headphone amp, any recommendations would be great, and was wondering if going fully balanced would be of benefit.
  
 Any help would be much appreciated. I believe Frank is located in Kent, so potentially i'm not a million miles away in Essex, not sure what he is like for loans. Cables that is not money, but then again


----------



## RPB65

Seems to have gone quiet since last year? lol. Oh well.


----------



## sensui123

foxman50 said:


> Ive been looking around for a while for ways to improve the sound of my Audeze LCD-3 headphones, fantastic as they are, but we can't help but tinker can we. I thought i would start with a replacement cable, but as im sure your all more than well aware its a mine field out there. Anyway one name kept coming up and that was Toxic Cables.
> ...


 
  
 I think for the Audeze line, you won't find anything better on the market than Frank's Silver Widow.  I've sold off all my Audeze headphones for now (lcd-2, lcd-3, lcd-x, lcd-xc) and they've all been magnificent with either the Silver Widow 24 gauge or Silver Widow 22 gauge.  I will be running the LCD-4 (when it gets built) with my Silver Widow 22 for sure with a heavy duty Neutrik 4 pin XLR connector since all my amps are balanced.  I think you should talk about the amp pairings with the TT in another thread though to not derail the thread...or you could PM guys (I'd gladly try to help you) that you think has gear you're interested in pairing with the TT. 
  
 So many of Frank's cables came in.....beautiful interconnects, so much Silver Widow goodness for my earphones and HE1000....I'm too ashamed to show my rack now as it's pretty empty now (in transition to new electrostat equipment and I have to setup my new Bryston BDP-2) so I'll get a shot of that later....but for now a small teaser, simply fantastic:


----------



## maguire

I also ordered SW 22 gauge, which I am currently in line. Can you hear a big difference in this & the 24 gauge?


----------



## RPB65

Well I tried to make an order but with no replies I'll keep my money in my pocket instead.


----------



## Foxman50

I haven't heard from Frank in over a week, he maybe busy or away. Im sure he will respond.


----------



## RPB65

foxman50 said:


> I haven't heard from Frank in over a week, he maybe busy or away. Im sure he will respond.


 

 I can appreciate he is very busy, however there is a fine line between business with someone and no contact at all. I think 11 working days with no contact is poor.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Apologies for non reply, i get dozens of emails each day and sometimes when i need to look in to something for certain emails, i can forget to come back to them as i am usually working on cables at the same time as replying to messages.
  
 If someone does not get a reply within 48hrs, please send a quick reminder.


----------



## Toxic Cables

maguire said:


> I also ordered SW 22 gauge, which I am currently in line. Can you hear a big difference in this & the 24 gauge?


 
 No longer in line mate, your IEM cable ships in the morning.


----------



## maguire

Thanks Frank.....Looks like I will know soon enough myself if I can hear the difference between the 24g & 22g....


----------



## sensui123

maguire said:


> Thanks Frank.....Looks like I will know soon enough myself if I can hear the difference between the 24g & 22g....


 
  
 Didn't find the time to reply.  But yes there is a pronounced difference IMO going from the SW24 to the SW22.  I don't want to make the claim it extracts more details from the music but it seems to make the music much more focused IMO.  Might be a combination of detail retrieval and staging....but the overall feel is that everything tightens up and the music seems more focused.  See if you can hear a difference back to back.


----------



## maguire

Hi sensui123, Thanks for your thoughts on the SW22g. I like what you say about it....
  
 This is going to be the cable I will use for a newly acquired Tralucent 1plus2. .....Who, by the way is chomping at the bit knowing he will get paired with this cable.
  
 As currently not getting the most out of this IEM, as I am using Silver Poison cable, which by the way has turned it into a detailed monster, but just lacking that bass impact that I originally heard on the Aussie tour using their stock Silver & Gold cable. Since the SW is made of the same - like ingredients, although different measures & came in 22 gauge....Also knowing that Frank was the cook.....Well just seamed a no brain er....


----------



## M42a

maguire said:


> Hi sensui123, Thanks for your thoughts on the SW22g. I like what you say about it....
> 
> This is going to be the cable I will use for a newly acquired Tralucent 1plus2. .....Who, by the way is chomping at the bit knowing he will get paired with this cable.
> 
> As currently not getting the most out of this IEM, as I am using Silver Poison cable, which by the way has turned it into a detailed monster, but just lacking that bass impact that I originally heard on the Aussie tour using their stock Silver & Gold cable. Since the SW is made of the same - like ingredients, although different measures & came in 22 gauge....Also knowing that Frank was the cook.....Well just seamed a no brain er....


 
 i am currently using my 1p2 with the SW22 and all i could say is it sounds much better than the original Silver & Gold cable, and certainly SW22 could give you the great bass you are hoping to have. Now i am pairing it with the TUR-06 and the combo blows a lot of things away
 hope you enjoy your upcoming cable


----------



## maguire

m42a said:


> i am currently using my 1p2 with the SW22 and all i could say is it sounds much better than the original Silver & Gold cable, and certainly SW22 could give you the great bass you are hoping to have. Now i am pairing it with the TUR-06 and the combo blows a lot of things away
> hope you enjoy your upcoming cable


 
 Now that's music to my ears M42a.......I was probably one of the first few with the SW24 & absolutely  loved that cable....Now time for the SW22 to show me what it can bring.....Make my 1plus2 Sing....


----------



## sensui123

Agreed, my 1plus2 has been awesome with the sw22 as well.


----------



## Shini44

maguire said:


> I also ordered SW 22 gauge, which I am currently in line. Can you hear a big difference in this & the 24 gauge?


 
 i had the SW24 for like a long time, and when i got the SW22, the first thing i noticed that its sound smooth! its basically SW24 with slight upgrade on the control area, yet smoother!! without losing details ofc
  
 i though i won't notice anything but it was really noticeable, coming from SW24. 
  
 the mean reason why i find it smoother and with better control, is because my UM mentor experienced certain harshness on some track, with he SW24 these were better, but with the SW22 it just went away. 
  
 ofc on a different gear and setup the result will be different, so keep this in mind.


----------



## eddie0817

Wow, I just brought SW24 from Frank, but after saw Shini44's review, I will try SW22.
 But is SW22 too heavy or thick for use when walking?
 Thanks


----------



## Shini44

eddie0817 said:


> Wow, I just brought SW24 from Frank, but after saw Shini44's review, I will try SW22.
> But is SW22 too heavy or thick for use when walking?
> Thanks


 
 the SW22 is the same size man
  
 you are getting confused with the 4-wire, 8-wire and thats when the size get different. 
  
 but hey the SW24 isn't bad what so ever man, no need to spend on a minor upgrade, i say focus more on the dac/amp and headphones
  
 for us here most of us know or lets say finish testing a lot of stuff before settling down on a final rig.


----------



## Toxic Cables

The SW22 is a slightly larger wire then the SW24, unless you have an 8 wire SW24 that is


----------



## Shini44

toxic cables said:


> The SW22 is a slightly larger wire then the SW24, unless you have an 8 wire SW24 that is


 
 i really didn't notice the difference, so i don't think it would annoy him at all  portability wise ^^


----------



## fattycheesebeef

SW22 pair with K10, good paring?


----------



## Shini44

fattycheesebeef said:


> SW22 pair with K10, good paring?


 
 yeh, someone in this thread got it, and he posted about it being nice
  
 also the BW pairs very well with it, if you wanted more warmth in the mids and punchier bass (the copper bass)
  
 the SW22 is like more fun in the treble, not as punchy as the BW, yet the SW wins in soundstage, separation,bass texture and speed
  
 but don't get me wrong the BW got the lush meaty sweet mids, and a sub woofer wana be bass  the Treble isn't rolled off at all on this one.
  
  
 someome had the SW K10 before as well yet he went BW, casue he said it made his K10 sound little forward, for some its nice and for some they don't want it this way
  
 its about preference.
  
  
 sorry about the long message, just trying to help


----------



## eddie0817

Does anyone compare SW24 and Virus24? Thanks.


----------



## Shini44

eddie0817 said:


> Does anyone compare SW24 and Virus24? Thanks.


 
 here ^^
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/4035#post_9583257


----------



## maguire

Hi Shini, I went with the SW22g because the original cable for this (1plus2) was also Silver/Gold combo, as is the Silver Widow. I wanted to keep what I heard on the tour, but with a touch of Frank's Flair....
  
 By the way mate, you have become quite the GO-TO man when it comes to deciding which of Frank's cables to go with....I'm digging your description of the SW V BW on the K10....Well done champ.


----------



## Shini44

maguire said:


> Hi Shini, I went with the SW22g because the original cable for this (1plus2) was also Silver/Gold combo, as is the Silver Widow. I wanted to keep what I heard on the tour, but with a touch of Frank's Flair....
> 
> By the way mate, you have become quite the GO-TO man when it comes to deciding which of Frank's cables to go with....I'm digging your description of the SW V BW on the K10....Well done champ.


 
 Thanks man  its just i love CIEMs , thats why i tested all frank's cable from A to Z on them  (expect for the Virus) , so i know the changes ^^


----------



## RPB65

post removed, was in wrong thread.


----------



## HansHenning

Dear Head-Fi experts, I am brand new to this forum and very thankful for your advise(s).
  
 After receiving my Audeze *LCD-3* with Chord *Hugo TT* last week, I am in need for *a longer cable*. (When buying a new one, why not get a very good one.)
 Since I read a lot about the *Toxic Cables*, I startet to write with Frank who is very responsive and answering all of my questions.
  
 I am almost done with my decision to order a *Venum*, but still have few questions that I would be greatful to get answered from other users:
  
 1. Standard with the Venum is *XLR* with the adapter *option* for *6.3mm jack*. Having the Hugo TT and not wanting another headphone amp, Frank would build a Venum for my with a 6.3mm jack.
 As I cannot imagine to use XLR in the future, is there *any downside in going "only" with the 6.3mm end?* Why would it be better to order XLR with adapter to 6.3mm?
  
 2. There is *Venum reference* available with all silver. If I order the (not in silver available) 6.3mm jack, I would "destroy" the _all silver idea _of the Venum reference and the *extra money *spent for only one side connectors in silver would be rather *useless*, right?
  
 It would be great to receive your opinions to help me finalising my order.
  
 Many thanks in advance and best regards from snowy German
 Henning


----------



## Shini44

hanshenning said:


> Dear Head-Fi experts, I am brand new to this forum and very thankful for your advise(s).
> 
> After receiving my Audeze *LCD-3* with Chord *Hugo TT* last week, I am in need for *a longer cable*. (When buying a new one, why not get a very good one.)
> Since I read a lot about the *Toxic Cables*, I startet to write with Frank who is very responsive and answering all of my questions.
> ...


 
 i assure you this combo will make you smile like no tomorrow (after 100-150 hours burn in on cable ofc + break in period in the brain)
  
 i happen to have the Hugo TT + LCD-2, the Hugo + LCD combos are often a famous combo on head-fi, i can't comment on the LCD-3 alone, yet from reading on LCD series and trying it with both hugo and hugo TT, i find the combo to be terrific. 
  
 the Venom Silver with reference connectors will  be a very very nice once, so no need to worry about it, i have the SW22 on my LCD-2, i didn't go with Venom silver, since LCD-2 is slightly different than LCD-3.
  
 the SW22 gave me bass and clarity on the LCD-2, the LCD-3 alreayd got the bass, thats why i think the Venom will improve the mids and treble on the LCD-3.
  
 GL with you purchase and keep us updated (ofc don't forget about the burn in 100 hours + break in (adjust) period, before you judge on the cable, common issue here)


----------



## HansHenning

shini44 said:


> i assure you this combo will make you smile like no tomorrow (after 100-150 hours burn in on cable ofc + break in period in the brain)
> 
> i happen to have the Hugo TT + LCD-2, the Hugo + LCD combos are often a famous combo on head-fi, i can't comment on the LCD-3 alone, yet from reading on LCD series and trying it with both hugo and hugo TT, i find the combo to be terrific.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks a lot, Shini44. I am not sure if it is worth the extra money to have only one reference connector and one "standard" (6.3mm jack) at the Venom. If it would be possible to have both sides with reference connectors, it would be clear for me.


----------



## Toxic Cables

hanshenning said:


> Thanks a lot, Shini44. I am not sure if it is worth the extra money to have only one reference connector and one "standard" (6.3mm jack) at the Venom. If it would be possible to have both sides with reference connectors, it would be clear for me.


 
 No, stick with the standard connector. No point in having the reference connector on just one end.
  
 Also, if you will be using your set with 1/4" sources only, there is absolutely no benefit in having it terminated to XLR and having an adapter. Only benefit is that i get to sell you an adapter with the cable  same with the reference connectors on one end only.
  
 Thank you to all my existing customers for helping new customers in making their choices.


----------



## Shini44

toxic cables said:


> No, stick with the standard connector. No point in having the reference connector on just one end.
> 
> Also, if you will be using your set with 1/4" sources only, there is absolutely no benefit in having it terminated to XLR and having an adapter. Only benefit is that i get to sell you an adapter with the cable  same with the reference connectors on one end only.
> 
> Thank you to all my existing customers for helping new customers in making their choices.


 
 oh didn't know he wanted it on one end XD
  
 that doesn't make sense hehehe.


----------



## HansHenning

shini44 said:


> oh didn't know he wanted it on one end XD
> 
> that doesn't make sense hehehe.




Hmm. Instead of laughing about newbies you could have read my initial post carefully. Exactly this was my assumption while I was asking for experienced advise/confirmation. Or did I understand your comment wrong?


----------



## Shini44

hanshenning said:


> Hmm. Instead of laughing about newbies you could have read my initial post carefully. Exactly this was my assumption while I was asking for experienced advise/confirmation. Or did I understand your comment wrong?


 
 i am laughing at me, how come someone who helps all, laugh on those who he helps? -.-'' 
  
 its ok you are new  so a misunderstand or two could happens etc. 
  
 i am a bad lazy reader XD hehehe.
  
 anyway you can go without the reference connectors, first you need to know what you want? what do you want to be added to the LCD-3?  warmth in the mids? punchier bass? or faster and more controlled bass?  so i be able to help you with picking the right cable
  
 in the end its about preference


----------



## HansHenning

shini44 said:


> i am laughing at me, how come someone who helps all, laugh on those who he helps? -.-''
> 
> its ok you are new  so a misunderstand or two could happens etc.
> 
> ...


 

 OK. Thx for clarifying and your support.
  
 Honestly I really like the sound of my LCD-3 and I am not really missing something. Answering your question, I would say I am looking first of all for a longer cable and of course not loose any sound quality with the new cable.
  
 As I need a longer cable, I would like to get a great one because I like to buy once and be happy for a long time. Reading a lot in this great thread and taking a look at the (not up to date) website, gave me the impression to go with Franks reference cable Venum. Not only he describes the Venum as the best he heard for the LCD, but also I like the design and making a lot.
  
 Using only a Hugo TT with 6.3mm jack, I will not order the adapter version and because the 6.3mm end is not available as reference connector, I was not sure if it would make any sense to go for the reference end only at the headphone side. This is now confirmed - it makes no sense.
  
 What does the Venum do with the sound of the LCD?


----------



## sslim3883

hi all normally take how many day to received the order , mine order post out on 5-1-16 ..


----------



## Shini44

hanshenning said:


> What does the Venum do with the sound of the LCD?


 
 the Venom (silver) there is copper two, but for LCD its the silver to go with
  
 the Venom Silver is the cleanest sounding cable in the whole toxic cable family, its ultra smooth, and the reference one helps to make the whole chain deliver what its suppose to deliver,  because the stock connectors will stay in the way of these smooth notes
  
 i mean if you want to get the best out of it, and make it sound 100% as it what it is, then yeh the reference connectors are what to go with
  
 so you should expect a very very smooth and clean sound, better separation between the frequencies, faster bass and more textured, which is nice with the LCD-3 ofc. yet don't expect the bass to get punchier, this is not a SW22 or copper cable after all, its a pure silver, for the Treble ofc it will be better, but smooth in the same time. 
  
 it doesn't take from the sound, but refined it a lot as you see while making it sound even smoother
  
 if you don't want to spend you can go with the SW22 cable,  this one is for extra fun, punchier bass, fast and textured but not as smooth/transparent/clean as the Venom Silver, but ofc more fun and engaging. 

 so if you are looking to make it sound extra fun and engaging then the SW22 won't hurt, yet if you want to make it sound clean (not saying SW22 isn't clean) and what ever i wrote up there, then go with the Venom Silver + reference connectors. 
  
  
 i got to tell you the SW22 is known for being clean , fast , very good bass texture, but when i moved to Venom Silver , all of these points got a whole upgrade!!! made the SW22 sound dirty hehhe
  
 but hey i love the SW22 way more because its what i love in a sound, i listen to j-pop and i love the treble/bass to be engaging and dynamic while being clean and textured , so the SW22 for me it is
  
 remember its about what you want, i explained as much as i can, the rest is for you to choose ^^ 
  
 hope this help you.


----------



## HansHenning

shini44 said:


> remember its about what you want, i explained as much as i can, the rest is for you to choose ^^
> 
> hope this help you.




Yes, it does  thx again.


----------



## Toxic Cables

sslim3883 said:


> hi all normally take how many day to received the order , mine order post out on 5-1-16 ..


 
 Can depend on your location, UK is usually next day, EU usually 5-7 days and rest can take around the 2 week mark unless you opt for FedEx/UPS.  When i am at the workshop tomorrow, i will look for your tracking number, with this you can get a clearer idea of when to expect it.


----------



## odevans

Received my Toxic-Cables Virus today  As it was already built it only took a few working days to be delivered.
  
 Far too early to give a proper review of the cable, especially as I have a Mjolnir 2 burning in. What I will say, is that Frank has been very quick with all of my questions, very helpful and polite. I couldn't complain about a thing.
  
 The photos of the Virus do it no justice what so ever, this cable looks spectacular, they even glisten in the light. Needles to say, the build quality is top notch. Even if the materials used did nothing for the music, I'd still buy this cable - its just that nice. I'll likely pop it into the temporary trade thread for people to try out in a couple of months, or simply just to look at. Hah. Its a 4 pin XLR to LCD, incidentally.
  
 Currently listening to the punchiest, clearest audio that has ever been produced by my LCD-2. Will be comparing it to a pure silver (dragon) in the coming months.
  
 Take away notes:
  
 Great communication with Frank
 Great build quality
 The virus is the sexiest cable on Earth.


----------



## sslim3883

thank you frank cant wait to made another order with you


----------



## sensui123

Frank......these SW22's with those adapters from 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm/6.3mm single ended......absolutely stunning in craftsmanship and sound quality.  Really brings out the lush mids of the TG334's (I already posted the K10U earlier hah).....ok maybe the Hugo has something to do with it, but I'm going to chalk it up to the cable.  Thanks!


----------



## sslim3883

Thank you frank for the amazing cable , more conect with the music now


----------



## sumacsalad

I bought the toxic cables hybrid silver/copper Virus headphone cable for my Audeze LCD 3. It was delivered promptly following helpful dialogue with Frank.
  
 After sustained listening and comparisons with the stock cable I can report my personal impressions:
  
 Treble is brighter, but mids and bass are constrained (a noticeable reduction of extension) and very much drier. The treble emphasis gives the impression of a slightly wider and higher soundstage but I believe this to be the audible effect of brightness, not a true expansion of soundstage. The price for this is an overly dry and hard sound, with a loss of clarity, imaging and the essential organic and detailed quality in the mid range and bass which so characterise the LCD 3. It is less composed in sound presentation than the stock cable which is, in my opinion, far superior. The hybrid does not, in my opinion, do justice to the LCD3.
  
 I recognise that this is counter to others' experience (which prompted me to purchase the cable in the first place), but these are my genuine impressions.
  
 Unfortunately, Frank will not accept a return on the basis that this was a custom cable.


----------



## eddie0817

I am just interested in this hybrid silver/copper Virus cables on my earphone.
  
 Have you burn in it for at least 100 hours?
  
 might because the new cable.


----------



## maguire

Did you burn in the cable, as changes with use...


----------



## Shini44

sumacsalad said:


> I bought the toxic cables hybrid silver/copper Virus headphone cable for my Audeze LCD 3. It was delivered promptly following helpful dialogue with Frank.
> 
> After sustained listening and comparisons with the stock cable I can report my personal impressions:
> 
> ...


 
  
 a cable need like 150 hours burn it, and some sessions before your brain adjust to the new sound (after the burn in)
  
 en example is the copper cable, out of the box the bass will sound very very light, and the mids will sound dry, not as smooth as how should a copper sound
  
 so after both burn in and break in periods, it will show its true sound
  
 now on your cable the Treble glare/brightness is a case of out of the box, so is the dry mids and the weak bass with reduced extension etc this is all as what i said pre burn in / pre brain adjust
  
  
 please if you expected to get the "true sound" of the cable out of the box then you are so wrong, yet not to worries, this is a pre burn in case.


----------



## lgreen666

I'm not the poster but I do have a SW on order for my LCD-X and any tips on efficient burning in would be most gratefully received... I would have searched the topic but since you are offering...


----------



## Shini44

sumacsalad said:


>


 
 here read here about a similar case. 

 " http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-impressions-and-discussion-thread/8040#post_11504910 "
  
 then again later he came back (after some time, as he said)
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-impressions-and-discussion-thread/8145#post_11569574
  
  
 so yes you are not the first to react this way... and soon you will change your mind just like this guy did,  its just a time matter. 
  
 enjoy your cable.
  


lgreen666 said:


> I'm not the poster but I do have a SW on order for my LCD-X and any tips on efficient burning in would be most gratefully received... I would have searched the topic but since you are offering...


 
  
 i leave my cables plugged on iem or headphone which is plugged to an ipad. then i leave the ipad playing music (loop album/song = on) on low volume for like 150 hours straight, make sure the sleep mode is turned off, and hook the player to a charger as well.
  
 then i try my cable for few sessions to give my brain enough time to adjust to the new sound, then you will notice in a session or two the "true sound" of the cable.
  
 hope this help.


----------



## sumacsalad

Oh Dear....Toxic cables requested that I post a review on this site when the cable was sent. There was no stipulation that it should be a positive one only.
  
 An alternative response (one that might engender consumer confidence) would be to give the customer credit for genuinely expressed views and the benefit of the doubt, accepting that he or she is unhappy. That would be measured and professional. There is no need to resort to offensiveness because a purchaser is unhappy with a product. I am a seasoned user of very hi end audio equipment and my knowledge of cables is very extensive. Be that as it may, it is inappropriate for you to question the competency of a customer in this manner or post responses that seek to impugn the customer in a personal capacity.
  
 By way of contrast, dealings with companies like Analogue Seduction are far more professional. Every effort is made to please the customer and unhappiness with a product is never questioned.
  
 I believe that it is not me who needs a so called brain adjust (which is itself an interesting concept).
  
 I do not wish to waste anymore time on this. Members can make up their own minds and forgive me therefore if I do not respond to further posts.


----------



## Shini44

sumacsalad said:


> I do not wish to waste anymore time on this. Members can make up their own minds and forgive me therefore if I do not respond to further posts.


 
 what ever.


----------



## lgreen666

Many thanks Shini


----------



## Shini44

lgreen666 said:


> Many thanks Shini


 
 anytime man ^^


----------



## hifimanrookie

sumacsalad said:


> Oh Dear....Toxic cables requested that I post a review on this site when the cable was sent. There was no stipulation that it should be a positive one only.
> 
> An alternative response (one that might engender consumer confidence) would be to give the customer credit for genuinely expressed views and the benefit of the doubt, accepting that he or she is unhappy. That would be measured and professional. There is no need to resort to offensiveness because a purchaser is unhappy with a product. I am a seasoned user of very hi end audio equipment and my knowledge of cables is very extensive. Be that as it may, it is inappropriate for you to question the competency of a customer in this manner or post responses that seek to impugn the customer in a personal capacity.
> 
> ...


i was lurking here..but seriously..this is a very strange answer of u sir! No one said u HAVE to do a positive review BUT u also dont listen or accept any advice (but u do listen to advice from analog seduction.right? Those are very believable?)about burn in eventhough the more experienced users of toxic cables and in HIGH END audio stuff (as u mention it so specifically) explained their own experience with good intentions..and what made u choose the virus..everyone knows that for an audeze lcd2 or 3 the best sounding cables for,those are the SW cables ..and if u were really into high end then buying one of those would be the easiest decision u would do.

that makes me wonder why ur so negative..if u are indeed so into high end stuff then u should know (as any serious audiophile)..that any audio part of ur audio rig (except maybe ur audio rack or audio feet) need time to burn-in (or as some of my crazy spending audiophile friends say: to calm down) to sound on its best..

and indeed ur brain COULD have some influence in that..as u must know that music on ur own (high end) audio rig sounds different when u feel different...maybe saying that the brain has to be customed to the soundsignature sounds a bit weird to u..but everyone of us on headfi (ur new here i see with ur two posts) know what we mean with those words...so ur reaction is a bit unrespectful to say the least...and to be honest..i had many many many copper cables from many brands..and ALL sounded rubbish the first hrs..no exception! Silver based cables are even worse in that matter. I even found out that quality connectors also have some weird burn in situation.
But hey..no need to believe me..u made up ur mind already...

well..good news..if u dont like ur cable..well..many would love to get it...so put it on sale here on headfi.. So it does get a owner who likes it. Have a good day.

And shini..personally..u explained it perfectly...mwell done buddy.


----------



## Shini44

hifimanrookie said:


> And shini..personally..u explained it perfectly...mwell done buddy.


 
 i think this guy was a passing Troll


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> i think this guy was a passing Troll


that happens so now and then...


----------



## sumacsalad

I am compelled to reply and for the final time (for the benefit of all prospective purchasers). I am a genuine customer with genuine views.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sumacsalad said:


> I am compelled to reply and for the final time (for the benefit of all prospective purchasers). I am a genuine customer with genuine views.


benefit? u should explicity say its ur opinion..not say: they sound bad so others will think its rubbish..truth is u choose poorly..if u choose out of budget i could understand it a but..but u named high end.and named a certain brand..so that wont be a problem.if u had asked advice u should have heard that sw is what u had to choose...oh well..if u think u influence people with this with only 3 posts backin u up..well..think again
Good luck with ur good intentions.


----------



## fiascogarcia

shini44 said:


> i think this guy was a passing Troll


 
  
  


hifimanrookie said:


> that happens so now and then...


 
 Seriously, guys, if someone wants to give a negative review, doesn't mean he has to be trolling.  This is an impressions thread, and everyone has the right to post an impression without being flamed.  Shini, I don't approve of his immediately disputing your advice.  In fact, I think you offer great advice on this thread.  On the other hand, as with other threads, we don't want to make people fearful of posting anything but positive remarks, as I fear it may weaken the overall informational value of the thread.  With all due respect, my 2 cents.


----------



## hifimanrookie

fiascogarcia said:


> Seriously, guys, if someone wants to give a negative review, doesn't mean he has to be trolling.  This is an impressions thread, and everyone has the right to post an impression without being flamed.  Shini, I don't approve of his immediately disputing your advice.  In fact, I think you offer great advice on this thread.  On the other hand, as with other threads, we don't want to make people fearful of posting anything but positive remarks, as I fear it may weaken the overall informational value of the thread.  With all due respect, my 2 cents.


totally agree!!! But he shows total.lack of respect..and choose poorly...if he did some investigation he maybe wouldnt be expressin this..i agree..i sometimes do reviews (now did the cayin n5 dap, check it out on n5 thread..its one little gem and affordable) and in my review i had some flaws spoken out..but i always said: my opinion..and yeah people came with opinions..i respect those ...but i will never say the product is bad..no product is flawless..but when i would got advice to try this or that..i would for certain try it out..but this guy flat out said its bad and even showed disrespect to shini...and then namin another brand being better in customer service or something...oh well...everyone is allowed to say what they want i guess..


----------



## Shini44

fiascogarcia said:


> Shini, I don't approve of his immediately disputing your advice.  In fact, I think you offer great advice on this thread.  On the other hand, as with other threads, we don't want to make people fearful of posting anything but positive remarks, as I fear it may weaken the overall informational value of the thread.  With all due respect, my 2 cents.


 
 its fine i am not here to judge the others, i am here to help any confused new cable owner, as i was in their shoe once before when i joined this thread 
  
 yet i think @hifimanrookie don't like it when someone don't do his research and then come to throw some bold statements like this. especially when some of us here spent over 1000-2000$ just to learn and do experiments before "stating" any facts on the thread. not that i am saying that they can't experience their opinion ofc.
  
  
 but again all are free when it comes to say their impressions, its an impressions thread after all. 
  
 i think posting negatively helps to identify the problems and solve it, and thats how it should be.


----------



## sumacsalad

What more need be said? It was one of two cables recommended by Frank. No disrespect was shown to anybody and none was intended.
  
 The cable is for sale on E Bay with a neutral description in all fairness to potential purchasers, though I do praise the workmanship, which is very good.
  
 This is, despite my previous assurance, my very last post on this subject. Good bye all.


----------



## RPB65

I must have missed something here. From what I have seen and read, a forum post was made with someone's thoughts on a cable. Now this is great as this thread is actually titled "Toxic Cables - Impressions and Discussion Thread".
 So my simple question to you all is this, why, when the persons "impressions" were then posted have you deemed it necessary to lambast and berate him for having his own opinions? Had his review been a good one you would all be clanking cups and toasting it. 
 The whole point of this thread is to read anything and everything 'Toxic' cable related and that means good and bad. I didn't read any attitude in his review, it was an open and honest thread about how he found it.
 Personally I am stuck between 'snake oil' claims and the fact I still want one myself to try and see if it really is that good. LOL.
 I am often surprised by the amount of detail and information in some of your posts as I just do not have the hearing or descriptive skills to describe what I hear in such vivid, informative details.


----------



## MisterMoJo

rpb65 said:


> I must have missed something here. From what I have seen and read, a forum post was made with someone's thoughts on a cable. Now this is great as this thread is actually titled "Toxic Cables - Impressions and Discussion Thread".
> So my simple question to you all is this, why, when the persons "impressions" were then posted have you deemed it necessary to lambast and berate him for having his own opinions? Had his review been a good one you would all be clanking cups and toasting it.
> The whole point of this thread is to read anything and everything 'Toxic' cable related and that means good and bad. I didn't read any attitude in his review, it was an open and honest thread about how he found it.
> Personally I am stuck between 'snake oil' claims and the fact I still want one myself to try and see if it really is that good. LOL.
> I am often surprised by the amount of detail and information in some of your posts as I just do not have the hearing or descriptive skills to describe what I hear in such vivid, informative details.


 
 I think it was the guys attitude, not the comments he made on the cable that was the issue.


----------



## Toxic Cables

maguire said:


> Did you burn in the cable, as changes with use...


 
 Unfortunately not, but was advised to do so. 
  
 This is an impressions thread and someone should always post their honest thoughts on the cable they have purchased, i have said this many times on this thread, not only will it help others make up their mind on what they would like, it also helps me in knowing what improvements i might need to make.


----------



## Toxic Cables

odevans said:


> Received my Toxic-Cables Virus today  As it was already built it only took a few working days to be delivered.
> 
> Far too early to give a proper review of the cable, especially as I have a Mjolnir 2 burning in. What I will say, is that Frank has been very quick with all of my questions, very helpful and polite. I couldn't complain about a thing.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the review Owain, much appreciate mate.


----------



## Toxic Cables

sensui123 said:


> Frank......these SW22's with those adapters from 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm/6.3mm single ended......absolutely stunning in craftsmanship and sound quality.  Really brings out the lush mids of the TG334's (I already posted the K10U earlier hah).....ok maybe the Hugo has something to do with it, but I'm going to chalk it up to the cable.  Thanks!


 
 That's an awesome setup John, glad you like the adapter pal.


----------



## Kiats

Frank, I dropped you a PM. In case you missed it. Thanks!


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> Frank, I dropped you a PM. In case you missed it. Thanks!


 
 Thanks, will be going through PM's in a moment. Sorry for the delay in reply mate.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Thanks, will be going through PM's in a moment. Sorry for the delay in reply mate.




No worries at all, Frank. Thought I would catch you since you are taking a breather from making all the great cables.


----------



## maguire

I received my SW 22g yesterday arvo, now its baking....All I can say is wonderfully crafted & came with its own box...Perfect to keep the 1plus2 in. Now I must reiterate the need for fully burning these cables in before giving your impressions.
 Reason being the sound will change over time. So lets get cooking....


----------



## primacord

This isn't so much a review of the performance of the cables themselves but a review of my dealing with with Frank. It's been a few months now since I ordered and received them so I apologize if any of this is old news.At the time of my ordering there had been a lot of commotion about lead times  from payment to receiving the item. As I understood it people were asked to wait 2 months and some were waiting past that and making a lot of noise about it. Well, knowing this I still wasn't discouraged because with so many people saying there is a difference, it couldn't be just BS. Well to my surprise Frank emailed me back and told me he had not one but both of the Silver Poison's I needed and in the length I required. I took this as a positive response to all the feedback he'd been publicly given in a not so constructive manner.
  
 Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## odevans

primacord said:


> This isn't so much a review of the performance of the cables themselves but a review of my dealing with with Frank. It's been a few months now since I ordered and received them so I apologize if any of this is old news.At the time of my ordering there had been a lot of commotion about lead times  from payment to receiving the item. As I understood it people were asked to wait 2 months and some were waiting past that and making a lot of noise about it. Well, knowing this I still wasn't discouraged because with so many people saying there is a difference, it couldn't be just BS. Well to my surprise Frank emailed me back and told me *he had not one but both of the Silver Dragons* I needed and in the length I required. I took this as a positive response to all the feedback he'd been publicly given in a not so constructive manner.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that.




You sure about that


----------



## primacord

That was my personal experience, yes.Hopefully it has become more of a trend as I've been using them since I got them. I've been absent from lurking here for the last few months so I wouldn't really know. I can just recall some of the ranting I read from a few people. I can understand anger and frustration when something you pay for is not ready when it was supposed to be, but to personally attack someone on a hugely popular public forum...Well, I guess I all I can say about that is its probably not how I would choose to react.
  
 As for the gear, I'm not an impulse buyer but I do tend to buy new gear often and I tend to go for the high end; so sure, I've been tempted to try other cables. But every time I begin to look I always find myself about to press the order button on some crazy super expensive cable that would literally school me about the law of diminishing returns like a hard right hook. But when I plug in a pair of my LCD-2 or 3's (the SP's I have are terminated for HE-560 and the LCD's) and remember just how satisfied I already am.


----------



## sumacsalad

sumacsalad said:


> I bought the toxic cables hybrid silver/copper Virus headphone cable for my Audeze LCD 3. It was delivered promptly following helpful dialogue with Frank.
> 
> After sustained listening and comparisons with the stock cable I can report my personal impressions:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I left the above review a week ago and then, following a number of posts, promised frank that, if I did not sell them, I would do a further review after "burn in". They have been in use playing CDs and Radio 6 music for the whole period since. I have listened to them for at least 2 hours a day whilst the process has been ongoing. My final comparisons this morning lead me to the following and genuine view. The cables are noticeably less "brittle" and smoother. But the sound remains also noticeably drier than the stock cable and has less presence in the midrange and bass and still detracts from the organic quality of the LCD3s. It may be a question of personal preference, but there it is. If anyone would like to purchase them please let me know.


----------



## fiascogarcia

sumacsalad said:


> I left the above review a week ago and then, following a number of posts, promised frank that, if I did not sell them, I would do a further review after "burn in". They have been in use playing CDs and Radio 6 music for the whole period since. I have listened to them for at least 2 hours a day whilst the process has been ongoing. My final comparisons this morning lead me to the following and genuine view. The cables are noticeably less "brittle" and smoother. But the sound remains also noticeably drier than the stock cable and has less presence in the midrange and bass and still detracts from the organic quality of the LCD3s. It may be a question of personal preference, but there it is. If anyone would like to purchase them please let me know.


 
 Hey, you gave it a shot!  Personal preference is always going to play a large part in any audio equipment purchase.  I'm guessing if you post in the classifieds here, they'll get purchased pretty quickly.


----------



## calvinkaho

hi sir, can you tell me where did you get this cable?
 does it contain the 'camera-connection-kit chip'?


----------



## calvinkaho

henke said:


> Now the last cable of my order arrived, a short lightning => mini usb, so good bye to that 4-something-feet long thing coiled up and with a usb => mini usb adapter at the end.
> 
> 
> Frank told me that he has a few in stock so if any of you guys are looking for a short cable for their CLAS -db, shoot him an email.
> ...


 
  
 Hi Henke, can you tell me where did you get this cable? Does this contain the 'Apple camera connection chip'? thanks


----------



## fiascogarcia

calvinkaho said:


> Hi Henke, can you tell me where did you get this cable? Does this contain the 'Apple camera connection chip'? thanks


 
 CLAS doesn't require a cable with the "cck".


----------



## Henke

calvinkaho said:


> Hi Henke, can you tell me where did you get this cable? Does this contain the 'Apple camera connection chip'? thanks


 
 I got this from Frank and no, it does not work like the Apple CCK unfortunately.

 Talk to Frank and see what he can do for you.


----------



## odevans

primacord said:


> That was my personal experience, yes.Hopefully it has become more of a trend as I've been using them since I got them. I've been absent from lurking here for the last few months so I wouldn't really know. I can just recall some of the ranting I read from a few people. I can understand anger and frustration when something you pay for is not ready when it was supposed to be, but to personally attack someone on a hugely popular public forum...Well, I guess I all I can say about that is its probably not how I would choose to react.
> 
> As for the gear, I'm not an impulse buyer but I do tend to buy new gear often and I tend to go for the high end; so sure, I've been tempted to try other cables. But every time I begin to look I always find myself about to press the order button on some crazy super expensive cable that would literally school me about the law of diminishing returns like a hard right hook. But when I plug in a pair of my LCD-2 or 3's (the SP's I have are terminated for HE-560 and the LCD's) and remember just how satisfied I already am.




I wasn't questioning your experience with them my good man. I think you meant another silver cable, not the silver *dragon*, as that would be another company's product


----------



## ambrose1985

usually how long does the Toxic Venom take to ship ? Anyone knows ?


----------



## odevans

my balanced>audeze took less than a week, though it was already in stock. Probably worth emailing frank to ask what he has in stock.


----------



## GodAtum

Which of the Toxic cables would you recommend for the K10s, these?
  
 http://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_71&product_id=103


----------



## hifimanrookie

Dont use their site..its outdated...
Pls use this to find the right cables of toxic:

http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables


----------



## Shini44

hifimanrookie said:


> Dont use their site..its outdated...
> Pls use this to find the right cables of toxic:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables


 
 so may confused new comers, thanks to the out dated site. 

 if frank updated the site and added some links to our impressions on each cable, the site will be legendary.
  
  
 oh i forgot, Frank is too busy making cables years, he didn't get a chance to update the site what so ever.
 i would like to help if i was given the chance.


----------



## PhilipAC

Hi Guys
  
 Need advice! I have HD800s with an Aurender W20/ Lampizator Golden Gate Head DAC (obviously, all tubes). For domestic reasons (i.e. young grandchildren) I need a 14m cable to go round the walls from the opposite corner of my room to my chair. My listening is at least 95% classical, with small amounts of jazz and acoustic pop.
  
 My priorities are musicality, accurate instrumental timbre and equal quality across the frequency spectrum.
  
 Leaving price out of it, which of the Toxic cables would suit me best.
  
 Thanks in advance!
  
 Philip


----------



## sensui123

philipac said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need advice! I have HD800s with an Aurender W20/ Lampizator Golden Gate Head DAC (obviously, all tubes). For domestic reasons (i.e. young grandchildren) I need a 14m cable to go round the walls from the opposite corner of my room to my chair. My listening is at least 95% classical, with small amounts of jazz and acoustic pop.
> 
> ...




I'd be looking at Cooper venom. Best cable for hd800.


----------



## hifimanrookie

I agree..but be careful with tight corners..as copper venom is solid wire..not stranded...so a bit sensitive to tight corners...but soundwise its best u can get fot a hd800..especially if u go for the 8wire version... 

But there is a member here who swears on the silver widow 22awg with the hd800..and he also uses a tube amp in his rig.....maybe an idea?

Hey eric..maybe u can pitch in here?


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> I agree..but be careful with tight corners..as copper venom is solid wire..not stranded...so a bit sensitive to tight corners...but soundwise its best u can get fot a hd800..especially if u go for the 8wire version...
> 
> But there is a member here who swears on the silver widow 22awg with the hd800..and he also uses a tube amp in his rig.....maybe an idea?
> 
> Hey eric..maybe u can pitch in here?




Hey Paulo! Haven't seen you around a bit. Happy new year. A bit late but... 

Agree with you about the Venom: whilst Frank does make robust cables, these babies need some care in handling.


----------



## GodAtum

hifimanrookie said:


> Dont use their site..its outdated...
> Pls use this to find the right cables of toxic:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables


 
  
 Ah thanks! Which of those would best pair  with the k10s?


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Waiting for a good balanced cable for K10s and 334 too!


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> I agree..but be careful with tight corners..as copper venom is solid wire..not stranded...so a bit sensitive to tight corners...but soundwise its best u can get fot a hd800..especially if u go for the 8wire version...
> 
> But there is a member here who swears on the silver widow 22awg with the hd800..and he also uses a tube amp in his rig.....maybe an idea?
> 
> Hey eric..maybe u can pitch in here?


 
 This is a great example of the whole chain being important. The Silver Widow SW22's tighten up the bass and allow the highs (for me anyway) to just shimmer off to forever with the HD800's. Of course the Studio Six has that "Just right" tube character that I appreciate. It does not have the brightness that some solid state units can bring. Less edge to start with and that is a good thing. So all together it is a stunning presentation.


----------



## PhilipAC

Thanks to the guys who have responded to my question about best cable with HD800s and tubed amp.
  
 I like high quality silver, so I am leaning towards Poison, SW24 or SW22.
  
 Obviously price increases rapidly as you move along that line! Here is the obvious but difficult-to-answer question. With HD800s and (in my opinion) a great Head DAC, how much benefit would I get moving along that line?
  
 I know it's subjective but you guys have heard the cables and I haven't!
  
 Any views really appreciated.
  
 Philip


----------



## hifimanrookie

philipac said:


> Thanks to the guys who have responded to my question about best cable with HD800s and tubed amp.
> 
> I like high quality silver, so I am leaning towards Poison, SW24 or SW22.
> 
> ...


its always about personal taste in the end..but if u wanna keep on a budget but also want to make ur hd800 sound as good as possible i would advice on the regular sw22(4wire version)..next step should be 8wire version and then dual balanced version and the u get the reference edition..version with solid silver connectors like i have (mine also has an exclusive sleeve)..but by then ur in a pricerange for which u can buy a very good mid-fi amp or dac..and then u have a choice to go silver venom..a solid silver cable..but price-performance wise u strike an excellent deal with the sw22..standard version...it has the goodness of silver but also the fullness and power of copper..ofcourse the copper venom kicks harder..but the combo hd800/tube matches well with sw..

Ofcourse its personal opinion...others can pitch in here..good luck in choosing...i include some pics to give u idea of a 8wire balanced dual mono sw22 cable


----------



## PhilipAC

Thanks hifimanrookie- not such a rookie, I think!!!
  
 I know I said I liked silver- and I do- but a friend of mine with very good ears has heard the TCs with a HD600 and preferred copper. Which I suppose brings either Scorpion 18awg or viper 18awg into the equation.
  
 Sorry if I seem to be shifting the goalposts but Frank offers so many alternatives!!
  
 I think the SW22 is the leader for me in the silver stakes and about as much as I want to pay, but do the two coppers mentioned above deserve serious consideration?
  
 Philip


----------



## hifimanrookie

philipac said:


> Thanks hifimanrookie- not such a rookie, I think!!!
> 
> I know I said I liked silver- and I do- but a friend of mine with very good ears has heard the TCs with a HD600 and preferred copper. Which I suppose brings either Scorpion 18awg or viper 18awg into the equation.
> 
> ...


i never heard scorpion..but did own the 8wire copper venom and the 8wire bw22..both excellent copper cables i swear upon if u want copper..i only since recently switched over to silver as i deeply hated how shallow and treble heavy and bass light almost all silver cables i tried out sounded like...i loved my copper venom and before the bw22...black widow...only when i tried a sw22 i believed silver would be good for me and my rig...as i once said in a review i did: the bw is unbeatable price performance wise..ANYONE who tried one will confirm that..if ur lookin for an excellent copper cable who doesnt sound to dark and is affordable ...bw22 is ur cable..i loved that cable on the modified darkvoice 337 tube amp and the modded he500 i once had... As i said..only the sw22 made me change to silver...copper venom is among the best copper cables u can ever buy in high end copper cable land..the bw22 is his little brother soundwise.


----------



## PhilipAC

Once again, many thanks.
  
 Frank tells me the Copper Venom RC4 is same price as SW22. So what about the SW22 do you prefer to the Venom RC4?
  
 Thanks


----------



## hifimanrookie

philipac said:


> Once again, many thanks.
> 
> Frank tells me the Copper Venom RC4 is same price as SW22. So what about the SW22 do you prefer to the Venom RC4?
> 
> Thanks


check my signature under my posts...there u will find a review about the sw22..and in that review i also mention the copper venom (rc8/ 8wire) i had...check the review out and ur questions will be answered


----------



## Kiats

Hifimanrookie is the go to guy. For HD 800, I suspect that if you want a more organic sound, the copper venom would be it. If you want to build on its strengths but add that extra touch of depth and note weight, the SW22 would be for you.


----------



## PhilipAC

Hi hifimanrookie and Kiats
  
 You have both been really helpful- thanks.
  
 I have concluded that because I have a gorgeous tubed amp (and DAC), I would be "safe" with the SW22. The only other alternative I am now considering is the copper venom. 
  
 You have both recommended both of these with the HD88s, so I know you like both.
  
 It seems to me that the best way to decide is which fits best the music I listen to. This is virtually entirely classical, orchestral and chamber music equally. Acoustic jazz/pop a little, but what is great for chamber music will be fine for this. So I guess I'm looking for the one that is most musical over the whole frequency spectrum e.g. good clear bass is important, but not unnaturally heavy. I want to feel like I'm sitting in front of an orchestra or a string quartet/piano trio etc.
  
 So guys, SW22 or copper venom????
  
 Philip


----------



## PhilipAC

I meant the HD800s of course! Typo!


----------



## PhilipAC

One other thought- since the cable will be 14m long, and hence subject to possible EMI/RFI noise, would the litz construction of the SW22 be better than the (I assume) non-litz construction of the venom?


----------



## Kiats

For the sense of space and better instrument separation, I would say, go for the SW22. 

I listen to the whole gamut of music genres, which is why I have the silver venom, the copper venom and the SW22.... But that's just my range of musical taste. 

As for 14m long, I can't say I have experience. Since my cables tend to be just 2.5 m long. Perhaps Frank might be better able to cast light on that issue.


----------



## PhilipAC

Thanks Kiats- your answer should have been: "buy both, like me!!". I envy you.
  
 What do you think hifimanrookie?


----------



## Kiats

philipac said:


> Thanks Kiats- your answer should have been: "buy both, like me!!". I envy you.
> 
> What do you think hifimanrookie?




Heheh! Na... Feel sorry for me for having such varied tastes.


----------



## vince741

Just ordered a BW 22awg for my HD800, can't wait to have it


----------



## PhilipAC

Hi guys
  
 I've just ordered a SW22. Paying for 14m was pretty painful (!) but I think it'll be the right choice for me.
  
 Many thanks to Kiats, hifimanrookie and sensui1223  for your help.
  
 Cheers
  
 Philip


----------



## sensui123

philipac said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I've just ordered a SW22. Paying for 14m was pretty painful (!) but I think it'll be the right choice for me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You won't be sorry with Frank's cables.  I love all my SW22's made by Frank for IEMs and headphones.  Beautiful cables that TOTL equipment deserves.  Congrats and hope you get it quickly, these days Frank is ninja fast sometimes.


----------



## angelsblood

philipac said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I've just ordered a SW22. Paying for 14m was pretty painful (!) but I think it'll be the right choice for me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 14m of SW22? What a glorious sight it would be gosh! XD 
  
 May I ask why you need such long cable? ~


----------



## PhilipAC

A-ha!!
 Well, I have a 21ftX17ft lounge (probably small by US standards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and my hi fi is in one corner and my chair is in the opposite corner. However, I also have a 14 month old granddaughter (and 2 more grandchildren on the way) who loves playing with cables! So it has got to go round the walls. Bad news for me, good news for Frank!
  
 But it will all be worth it. I have to say, finding a top-class custom-build cable maker has not been easy but fortunately Frank was recommended to me by a hi fi friend.


----------



## DrSheep

I am still trying to sell my SW22 single end for JH IEM cable.  PM if interested.


----------



## millerbou

Selling silver widow 24 cable mmcx connection pm if interested


----------



## Kerouac

Is there a big difference in sq between the SW (iem) 22 and 25.5 (which I already have) cable?
 Somebody out here heard them both? If so, what are the main differences?
 Are there also differences ergonomic wise?
  
 Thanks in advance...


----------



## Kiats

philipac said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I've just ordered a SW22. Paying for 14m was pretty painful (!) but I think it'll be the right choice for me.
> 
> ...




Excellent news! You are in for a special sonic treat!


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Order through PM?


----------



## Kiats

fattycheesebeef said:


> Order through PM?




From Frank? Yes, that is the normal channel.


----------



## hyde27

Just finished upgrade.  SW22 is the perfect paired with K10.  The cable is beautiful and Frank is very nice.


----------



## DrSheep

Yes the SW22 is a great cable.


----------



## angelsblood

hyde27 said:


> Just finished upgrade.  SW22 is the perfect paired with K10.  The cable is beautiful and Frank is very nice.


 
  
 absolutely gorgeous! congrats! this would be my next cable ^_^


----------



## Shini44

Selling my toxic cables because i am moving from portable to desktop
  
 get you chance and get both Copper Venom  + Silver Widow 22 (both) for just *350$ *(free dhl express shipping too)  not selling separated, only both.


 i can't think of a better deal


----------



## vince741

I'll take them shini


----------



## Shini44

vince741 said:


> I'll take them shini


 
 oh cool  guess you have LC right? you will love them then. :3  i mainly made them XLR for the LC amp <3


----------



## vince741

Yes, my LC is trouble free now. Dunno what was the issue but all I know is, I prefer the LC to the Taurus on my HD800.


----------



## sebbaan

Looking for a Silver Poison or SIlver Widow with 6,3mm termination/Audeze mini-XLR connectors.
  
 Thought I'd ask here before I go order from Toxic Cables. I have got a thread in the classifieds. Send me a PM.


----------



## maguire

*SILVER WIDOW 22AUG*
  
  
  

  
  
 OK I have had these burning in for around 3-4 weeks now in which I have heard changes in the sound & now believe they are at optimum performance.
  
 Before I go on I shall begin by saying that ever since I heard the Tralucent 1plus2 on an Australian tour, I have been wanting to have these to the point that I was willing to part with both my UM Miracle & Merlin CIEM's..I know you all think me crazy...Maybe you all are right, but when I saw this opportunity some 2 + years later I jumped on it.
 This particular unit came with no cable, so remembering that I had tried with Tralucents Silver Gold cable at the time I enjoyed it, but the one thing that put me off was that the connectors kept coming off the monitors...I didn't want that... What to do? I then recalled Frank asking me whether I would like to demo The new SW22g a few months before....YES I thought after all I used to have the original SW & like the 1+2 cable had been made with Silver Gold.
 I went to mate Shinni cos this bloke has tried them all believe me...He is THE walking Encyclopedia on Toxic Cables as he knows em first hand...er Ear... I got his thumbs up although he wanted me to raise the bar even further by going the venom route...But for me these were out of my range. Anyway I got in touch with Frank & said not to worry about trialling the SW22 I wanted it...Also I wanted the connectors just like the 1+2 had with its cable...Nothings a problem with frank...He was only too willing to help out, even getting a better quality variety...Yes great i thought as I remembered those IEMs falling out of my ears....
  
 Now we all know we have to wait a while for these things as he has so many cables being made. But its always worth the wait for quality right? Besides that was ok I had a cable that I wasn't using at home. It was all silver, now I'm glad I got those connectors because these were falling off again....OOOhHHH I hates that....I hardly played them, also the sound was not quite how I remembered them on the tour. all a bit underwhelming.
  
 Finally I was informed my cable was ready & shipped out headed Down Under.. When they arrived I was treated to a shiny Silver box & this spectacular looking cable.
 I connected everything, a quick listen it had loads of detail but these needed to be baked...To me anyway I always do this before I can asses any cable.
  
 So finally my thoughts... I am once again smitten by the 1plus2. I wont even pretend to remember how it sounded with original cable, that was too long ago. But after listening with my other silver cable to the SW22 Is like Night & day difference.
 Now the sound stage is huge, wide...They are famous for this & SW22 does it no harm at all in fact it adds even more space, Its a detailed monster...Even with my old (dare I say) ears, details are jumping out at me, crystal clear, but what I love also is does not get sibilant.
 The strumming of the guitars oh my I can hear everything. Its very apparent when I listen to Bill Evans trio's  Waltz for Debbie Hi res 24 bit. I found my self looking behind me hearing the audience & glasses chinking on the tables around the performers. Scary real.. But all incredibly smooth sounding.
  
 The mids are warm singers sound very natural & life like I can hear all the instruments on the stage with my eyes closed. I feel interwoven in the same fabric as the performance as If I'm there.
  
 The bass is where I am gobsmacked its tight controlled, no flabby bits baby...Ohh no this cable has worked out She's toned & primed to perform..That bass is fast & when called for it even gets me to sub bass levels which brings a warped look to my face & rattles the brain.
  
 Pity I did not have the old SW to do a comparison, I never heard the 1+2 with that cable, so sorry I cant say, but what I can say is This cable for me has me patting myself on the back for making the sacrifice of those 2 very good CIEM's & getting the 1plus2...That alone plus the sheer quality build that Frank is known for & that cable aint coming off in a hurry cos its firmly in place. its a no brain-er.
 This cable just allows the 1Plus2 to perform at its ultimate ability. I cant ask for anything more. 
  
 Thanks Frank for another winner.


----------



## Shini44

i told you that you gonna like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 
  
 the SW22 got more details, bass texture, and the best part its very smooth <3 
  
 i really was expecting a very very small changes, i mean its the SW you know, how can frank surpass himself? its too hard
  
 but i was shocked that the differences were too easy to spot, some upgrade it is indeed.


----------



## vince741

Can confirm, recently got Shini's SW22 and Copper Venom and they are really quite something.
 Don't want to talk about it too much because I don't want it to be a new toy syndrome but oh boy.
  
 And to top that, Frank told me that my HD800 BW22 should be shipped soon 
  
 Frank and Shini are really the men!


----------



## Kiats

Speaking of the SW22, I just plugged it into the HE-6 using an adapter Frank had made for me some time back. Mind blowing stuff!


----------



## Jozurr

kiats said:


> Speaking of the SW22, I just plugged it into the HE-6 using an adapter Frank had made for me some time back. Mind blowing stuff!


 
  
 Can you please share some pics of the cable and the adapter


----------



## Kiats




----------



## longbowbbs

maguire said:


> *SILVER WIDOW 22AUG*


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> OK I have had these burning in for around 3-4 weeks now in which I have heard changes in the sound & now believe they are at optimum performance.
> 
> Before I go on I shall begin by saying that ever since I heard the Tralucent 1plus2 on an Australian tour, I have been wanting to have these to the point that I was willing to part with both my UM Miracle & Merlin CIEM's..I know you all think me crazy...Maybe you all are right, but when I saw this opportunity some 2 + years later I jumped on it.
> This particular unit came with no cable, so remembering that I had tried with Tralucents Silver Gold cable at the time I enjoyed it, but the one thing that put me off was that the connectors kept coming off the monitors...I didn't want that... What to do? I then recalled Frank asking me whether I would like to demo The new SW22g a few months before....YES I thought after all I used to have the original SW & like the 1+2 cable had been made with Silver Gold.
> ...


 
  


 Very nice Stan! What IEM's are those? I have used my SW 25's with my Noble 10's and my JH16's. Both have been great pairings.


----------



## sensui123

Those are 1plus2.  All Silver Widow combos are sublime with Translucent iems (1plus2, ref too etc).  Love it....but I have to say....the K10U right now with balanced SW22 has my full attention.  Thanks again Frank!


----------



## Kerouac

Yeah, I've also tried different kinda cables on my 1plus2 but SW (25,5) always ended up as the best matching one with it, probably because of its superb clarity.
 Unfortunately I had to send my 1p2 in for repair (left driver quit) last week, but when it comes back (and if I don't decide to sell it after that) I might look into the SW22 version. It seems to be an upgrade over the 25,5 one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
@maguire some great post above!


----------



## maguire

Thanks for all your replies guys, I see there is lots of you that love the SW's. Synergy is just very right with 1plus2. Kerouac, I hope you get yours back soon.
 Shini, spot on mate..  SW22g = More details bass texture & very smooth indeed.
 All this & I don't think its actually too much thicker looking than the SW25? Is it me or am I missing something? Since I don't have my SW25, Has anyone with both care to chime in on that please?
 I don't find it heavy or too bulky to wear comfortably. Also I really like the new connectors & splits that Frank is currently using on the cable. Very classy looking while they are very unobtrusive.


----------



## Jozurr

kiats said:


>


 
  
 I have the same adapters! Just waiting for my Q Audio cable to come in so I can plug it in and see how it comapres to the Toxic BW!


----------



## maguire

longbowbbs said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Eric, the IEM's I used here are the Tralucent Audio 1plus2. I sold my SW25's, then decided on the upgraded 22g. I see you have them paired with some customs with success.
 I too had them paired to UM Miracle & then the Merlin.
 Both had obvious improvements. I wish I had both SW cables together to hear the differences...But not to be as I had already sold the SW25 when I got my IEM.


----------



## Shini44

hey guys anyone selling any toxic cable for hifiman? i am currently about to get HE-6 back, yet got no cable @_@ 
  
 and totally don't wana use any other brand ofc -.-'' that would count as a downgrade lol. 
  
  
 still no cable so far @_@ go go go sell me 6ft or more


----------



## Kiats

shini44 said:


> hey guys anyone selling any toxic cable for hifiman? i am currently about to get HE-6 back, yet got no cable @_@
> 
> and totally don't wana use any other brand ofc -.-'' that would count as a downgrade lol.
> 
> ...




Shini44, the alternative is to get Frank to make you adapters for your HE-6. I use one of his adapters so I can use the toxic cables with mini-xlr connectors with my Hifiman cans.


----------



## Shini44

nah i want an HE-6 cable, no time for adapters or no time at all XD


----------



## Kiats

Haha! Ok then.


----------



## proedros

has anyone owned both SW 22 and  Moon Audio Silver Dragon , for (C)IEMs ?

 Is SW22 that big of an upgrade ?


----------



## H20Fidelity

maguire said:


> Thanks Eric, the IEM's I used here are the Tralucent Audio 1plus2. I sold my SW25's, then decided on the upgraded 22g. I see you have them paired with some customs with success.
> I too had them paired to UM Miracle & then the Merlin.
> Both had obvious improvements. I wish I had both SW cables together to hear the differences...But not to be as I had already sold the SW25 when I got my IEM.




Yup, I'm the owner of that sold SW25. 

Use it on Tralucent Ref.1.


----------



## maguire

h20fidelity said:


> Yup, I'm the owner of that sold SW25.
> 
> Use it on Tralucent Ref.1.


 
 Awesome mate, I didn't realize that you use the SW with the Ref1? Makes complete sense though as the SW has the the Silver/Gold ...


----------



## H20Fidelity

maguire said:


> Awesome mate, I didn't realize that you use the SW with the Ref1? Makes complete sense though as the SW has the the Silver/Gold ...


 
  
 At first, I used SW25 with Aurisonics ASG-2, it was nice though I never felt completely satisfied, I find ASG-2 a little picky with cables, even when I ran it balanced with Pono Player the results were underwhelming and a few other cables I tried sounded heavy, weighing down the sound. Actually, owning the SW25 was what brought on the Ref.1 purchase as my friend only wanted to part with his Ref.1 shells. I had this wonderful cable with no partner. My ownership of the Toxic Cables made me go ahead and combine the cable / and Tralucent shells.
  
 Meant to be I guess.


----------



## maguire

Glad to hear H20 Fidelity. I had my suspicions that SW+Tralucent =Good Synergy...


----------



## syntheticfish

Hey - just a quick and probably silly question - I'm wanting to buy some Viper cable for a DIY project - On the website there are two options - one called translucent black - what does this mean?


----------



## 1adam12

syntheticfish said:


> Hey - just a quick and probably silly question - I'm wanting to buy some Viper cable for a DIY project - On the website there are two options - one called translucent black - what does this mean?


 

 It's the color of the outer sleeve. The translucent black is like a smokey grey color. You can probably find an example in the pictures in this thread.


----------



## syntheticfish

OK - thanks for your answer! So the other option would then presumably by translucent? Though it does't say so?


----------



## 1adam12

syntheticfish said:


> OK - thanks for your answer! So the other option would then presumably by translucent? Though it does't say so?


 

 I would guess yes, but I'm not sure.
  
 Also, the website is pretty outdated. Frank's profile has more up-to-date info and it's best to PM him for the final word.


----------



## Kiats

With the Copper Venom, the Abyss has lovely nuanced mids and is very emotional for acoustic vocals like Corrinne May in Fly Away...


----------



## iichigoz

Hi there,
  
 Anyone has the SW22 and is using it for the Layla? How does it sounds as compared to the stock cable? I was thinking of getting it.


----------



## DrSheep

iichigoz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Anyone has the SW22 and is using it for the Layla? How does it sounds as compared to the stock cable? I was thinking of getting it.


 
 Get it, I have both SW22 and SW25 and they work wonders for the Layla.


----------



## longbowbbs

SW22 shot with the Noble K10 CIEM....


----------



## iichigoz

drsheep said:


> Get it, I have both SW22 and SW25 and they work wonders for the Layla


 
 May I know what are the sound sig changes as compared to the stock? Mine is the black dragon cable.


----------



## DrSheep

iichigoz said:


> May I know what are the sound sig changes as compared to the stock? Mine is the black dragon cable.


 
 I don't have the black dragon, but I used to have the silver dragon for my W4R.  I know this is not apple to apple, but the SW should give you a tighter bass and better treble respond.  BTW are you going for balanced or single end?


----------



## iichigoz

If I'm getting, probably the balanced to go with my onkyo. Will it be a huge difference? I'm considering using it with other devices so single ended might be more convenient.


----------



## DrSheep

iichigoz said:


> If I'm getting, probably the balanced to go with my onkyo. Will it be a huge difference? I'm considering using it with other devices so single ended might be more convenient.


 
 Then do what I do by going for balanced and get an adapter.


----------



## Kiats

Frank, I left you a PM.


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> Frank, I left you a PM.


 
 Just replied mate 
  
 I have replied to everyone else also, so if i missed anyone and you did not get a reply, please re send the message and i will get back to you later today.
  
 Thank you to everyone for you comments and thoughts on cables, especially helping those looking to make up their minds on which cable to get.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Just replied mate
> 
> I have replied to everyone else also, so if i missed anyone and you did not get a reply, please re send the message and i will get back to you later today.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for you comments and thoughts on cables, especially helping those looking to make up their minds on which cable to get.




Thanks Frank!


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Just replied mate
> 
> I have replied to everyone else also, so if i missed anyone and you did not get a reply, please re send the message and i will get back to you later today.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for you comments and thoughts on cables, especially helping those looking to make up their minds on which cable to get.



Quick question about usb cables..i see many are interested in good ones lately..and in a certain type in particular...split usb cables..so a data cable and another with power and ground...according to some this should improve the sound experience, especially for dacs who dont need power or handshake from the usb cable...any ideas on that frank? They talk about it on the regen thread...some swear on only using the data part of the usb signal.....makes me curious...could u make something like that? Or do u already have done tests with those kind of cables?? Ur the cable guru..am am curious on ur take on this...


----------



## longbowbbs

Light Harmonic's Lightning 10G has two varieties: Split with single end terminations and white with separate USB A connectors. Another would be ifi Gemini.


----------



## eddie0817

Really appreciated to Frank make those incredible cables, I have recommend  many friend in Taiwan to use it, really nice.
 Toxic SW24 is perfect match with my Vision Ears 6 X1, now I am testing Virus 24, that was also good cable as well.
 Thanks
  
 Eddie


----------



## Toxic Cables

Hey Paulo,
  
 I have not done much testing on USB cables, some companies specialize in them, unfortunately we are not one of them.
  

  

I am a sponsor and my MOT status reverted back and waiting on it to be updated. So i am allowed to post pictures of my products.


----------



## eddie0817

Hi all,
  
 Does anyone try gold plated silver posion IEM cable before?  I just check some review on this thread but don't found to detail comparison with SW24,
 If it worthy to own this cable even I have SW24 and Virus 24 on hand? thanks


----------



## spitfire777

Can anyone recommend a good cable from Toxic Cable for my Noble k10 u.  Many thanks


----------



## eddie0817

MY friend is using toxic silver widow 22 for his K10u, it is quite match, there are also some review on this, find the link.
  
 http://headphone.guru/noble-audio-k10-custom-in-ear-monitors-sonic-brilliance-at-the-top-of-the-mountain/


----------



## spitfire777

Very grateful to you for this eddie


----------



## Toxic Cables

​

 ​

 ​

*New look Silver Poison*​

 ​

*Here is the new look Silver Poison with silver plated shielding that will never oxidize meaning your cable will always look this good*​

*It has a second layer of mylar foil shielding also and is fully dampened with a very flexible **Clear PVC sleeve*​

 ​

*Sleeving also has our logo on it to check for authenticity and is not visible to the naked eye unless very very closely inspected, thus preserving the beautiful look of the cable.*​

 ​

*Price remains the same as our usual sleeved Poison even though it costs us more to produce*​

 ​

​

​

 ​

 


 


 


 ​

 


 


 


 ​


----------



## longbowbbs

This is a beautiful addition to the line! I have always loved my silver poison's with my HD650's. Nice work as always Frank!


----------



## eddie0817

This new look is only for headphone cable right? not for IEM.
  
 Does silver widow also have new look for headphone cable?
  
 Thanks
  
 Eddie


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks Eric.
  
 This is more suited for headphone cables as for IEM it could be a little heavy with the shielding but can me made for IEM if required.
  
 No, only for the Silver Poison currently. Widow i think looks awesome as it is naked, that's how i like it and have always offered it as.
  
 I have seen your email for new order you send couple days ago Eddie, i will be replying to them this evening.


----------



## longbowbbs

toxic cables said:


> Thanks Eric.


----------



## Blommen

Looks really good!


----------



## sensui123

Frank's always on top when it come to functionality and aesthetics.  Beautiful.


----------



## Shini44

toxic cables said:


> Thanks Eric.
> 
> Widow i think looks awesome as it is naked,


 
 i told her the same but i got slapped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 (dat moment when your wife walks in and read the chat)
  
  no let me explain!! XD


----------



## Toxic Cables

sensui123 said:


> Frank's always on top when it come to functionality and aesthetics.  Beautiful.


 
 Thanks John.


shini44 said:


> i told her the same but i got slapped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AvdB

The new look Silver Poison look amazing! I just decided to buy a 3m version for my Hifiman 400i.
  
 Frank: you have mail!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

So happy to see Frank doing a lot of business. I purchased bare cables way back when I first started getting into Cable making myself. I love the feel of his cables. I'm going to have to purchase more, as I've long used up the stock I had.  I picked up for my bedside rig a Modi2 and Vali2. Then I used the last of my Toxic Cables to build an Interconnect.


----------



## maguire

Silver Poison looks very sexy indeed in her new outfit.......


----------



## SupaFuzz

Very Nice!!


----------



## PhilipAC

Hi Guys
  
 I have now got my 14m SW22 cable for my HD800s.
  
 First of all, thanks to Frank for a great service (including a thank you gift for being patient whilst he waited for fresh supplies of cable!).
  
 Secondly it looks great.
  
 Thirdly, and most importantly, it sounds great straight out of the box. I will post again after I have a couple of hundred hours on them, but already I know that they are dead quiet and have lovely detail.
  
 Cheers Frank!!
  
 Philip


----------



## Toxic Cables

philipac said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have now got my 14m SW22 cable for my HD800s.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very glad you are happy with the cable Philip.
  
 This was to date the longest cable i have ever made and braiding a 14 meter cable by hand was not easy 
  
 I took the liberty of taking some pictures before shipping,


----------



## longbowbbs

Yikes!!! 14M? That is a lot of cable.


----------



## eddie0817

Hi all,
  
 Does anyone has experience on toxic Crystal Piccolino cable?
 I am planning to have another cable for my VE6X1 CIME, I already have SW24, Virus 24, plan to have Gold silver poison or 
 Crystal Piccolino cable?
  
 Anyone has suggestion(s)?
  
 Appreciated 
  
 Eddie


----------



## eddie0817

Toxic Virus 24 awg,
  
 Compare to SW24, it has brighter sound characteristics, and tight bass, SW is relatively warmer.
  
 Both are great cable, I am ordering Gold Silver Poison.


----------



## PhilipAC

Hi All
  
 Just reporting back that my 14m SW22 cable is, of course, still wonderful. I now have it placed under the floorboards across the end of the lounge that leads on to the doors to our conservatory, then along the skirting board to my listening chair. So totally out of the way of my two lovely grandchildren!!
  
 Once again, thanks Frank.
  
 Happy listening everyone
  
 Philip


----------



## Toxic Cables

Firstly let me apologize for my lack of responses to emails/PM's this last week, i will be going through all emails tomorrow.
  
 Been working on a new website that i have been meaning to get to the last 3 years and have finally started on it and it is now live.
  
 The new site does not yet have all the products listed, but i will keep adding them on a daily basis when i get a spare moment.
  
 Will also run a new contest as we have not done one of those in awhile, for a 8 wire Silver Widow this week.
  
*New Site here*
  
 Hope you all like it, the products now give you the option to customize them yourself rather then having to email me your requirements, so this should make things easier for you and also give me more time to concentrate on making the cables and getting them out quicker. But i am always an email away should you wish to speak to me or prefer to place the order directly with myself via email.


----------



## AvdB

Frank, the site looks great and I like how you now can configure the cables. Great step forward indeed and it will save you quite some email traffic I assume. I'm looking forward to see your reply as you work your way trough the pile of emails.


----------



## jasontrb

I would like to share with you my experience with Toxic cable and Frank. After a couple weeks of running in my Silver Poison for my Westone UM Pro 50, all I could say is this cable is seriously good! The bass has tightened without any loosest and mid and high becomes more transparent and lush. Track after track I listen, so pleasure to listening to. During the order process, Frank was so patience to answer all my emails. Wonderful experience!


----------



## Kiats

Yup! Frank is a very good chap and does wonderful work. He's just so busy and hence sometimes patience is required when he's knee deep in his work.


----------



## eddie0817

Hi Frank,
  
 Please check email


----------



## Omnax

Hello Frank,
  
 I have tried to order a cable from your new website, but everytime when I click on pay button I get an error from paypal:
  
"Data does not match input character set or default encoding. For more information, please contact the merchant"
  
I have send you an email about it, please read it.
  
Regards,
Milan


----------



## FunkyMonkey909

Another customer testimonial here: bought a set of Silver Poison cables for my LCD3 preF. I'm satisfied with my purchase: the cable brings some extra clarity and focus without sacrificing the timbre and smooth/rich quality of the sound. The sound is touch brighter, which is actually good thing. So finally a worthy replacement for the LCD3 stock cable, which is a letdown given the heavy price tag of the phones.


----------



## Toxic Cables

omnax said:


> Hello Frank,
> 
> I have tried to order a cable from your new website, but everytime when I click on pay button I get an error from paypal:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Milan,
  
 I am very sorry to hear you are having issues. I received a few orders today and just made a purchase myself to check and it went through fine it seems.
  
 This could have been a one off issue, please try again and  if you have any further issues do let me know.
  
 You can email and reach me directly at info.toxic.cables@gmail.com


----------



## Toxic Cables

funkymonkey909 said:


> Another customer testimonial here: bought a set of Silver Poison cables for my LCD3 preF. I'm satisfied with my purchase: the cable brings some extra clarity and focus without sacrificing the timbre and smooth/rich quality of the sound. The sound is touch brighter, which is actually good thing. So finally a worthy replacement for the LCD3 stock cable, which is a letdown given the heavy price tag of the phones.


 
 Thank you for your post, very glad you are happy.


----------



## Vitalstatistix

Late to the aftermarket cable game here, so my apologies for asking: what's the recommended Toxic cable for HD650/600?


----------



## Shini44

^ Silver Widow 24 or 22 (22 is the newer version)
  
 it will give the HD650 the speed and make the bass tighter, the Treble will get extra sparkle. the soundstage will improve as well. the change will not be small, its easily noticeable. don't judge the cable before giving it 100 hours or more.


----------



## maguire

toxic cables said:


> Firstly let me apologize for my lack of responses to emails/PM's this last week, i will be going through all emails tomorrow.
> 
> Been working on a new website that i have been meaning to get to the last 3 years and have finally started on it and it is now live.
> 
> ...


 
 Absolutely smashing new site ol boy.....( In a posh tofee English accent)     It has been coming for a while....3years, but well worth it, nice to know what goodies you are making & what they cost....


----------



## RPB65

Pity you can't 'try before you buy!', lol.


----------



## Toxic Cables

rpb65 said:


> Pity you can't 'try before you buy!', lol.


 
 Very few manufacturers will send out demo cables. We have done it before and usually the customer will just buy the demo cable, Maguire and few others are the culprits LOL
  
 There were occasions we never again heard from the person the demo cable was sent to and we lost cables. What can i say, people just don't want to send them back once they hear them 
  
 We could charge a deposit for the loan cable but this can take up a lot of time, with arranging payments, refunds, shipping and whatnot, so unfortunately we do not offer demo cables currently.


----------



## sensui123

Hah.....demo cables......I think the feedback speaks for itself from the users here, I'm sure any of us would be willing to expand on the cable in terms of sq/build quality etc if PM'ed....not to mention Frank's constant workload (guy works harder than anyone I know, so backlogged all the time because he's always stringing together audio magic via cables).  SW22 recently been paired with the LCD-4 from Audeze.......heavenly as always Frank, stellar work.
  
 The new website is a win too, hope this reduces some of your PM box/email traffic going forward.  Definitely helps people have a better idea of what you offer.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## john777

vitalstatistix said:


> Late to the aftermarket cable game here, so my apologies for asking: what's the recommended Toxic cable for HD650/600?




Is there a list somewhere of recommended Toxic cables for various headphones, or do you need to ask every time? What is best for HE-500 or HE-1000 for example?


----------



## Kiats

john777 said:


> Is there a list somewhere of recommended Toxic cables for various headphones, or do you need to ask every time? What is best for HE-500 or HE-1000 for example?




I think there's much discussion here and if you do a search within the thread, you will find the answer you seek. But, no, there's no compiled list.

Anyway, for the HE500, I would recommend the BW. Though I use it myself with the Copper Venom as well. For the HE1000, I like it very much with the SW22.


----------



## Toxic Cables

sensui123 said:


> Hah.....demo cables......I think the feedback speaks for itself from the users here, I'm sure any of us would be willing to expand on the cable in terms of sq/build quality etc if PM'ed....not to mention Frank's constant workload (guy works harder than anyone I know, so backlogged all the time because he's always stringing together audio magic via cables).  SW22 recently been paired with the LCD-4 from Audeze.......heavenly as always Frank, stellar work.
> 
> The new website is a win too, hope this reduces some of your PM box/email traffic going forward.  Definitely helps people have a better idea of what you offer.  Keep up the good work!


 
 Thanks John.


----------



## john777

kiats said:


> I think there's much discussion here and if you do a search within the thread, you will find the answer you seek. But, no, there's no compiled list.
> 
> Anyway, for the HE500, I would recommend the BW. Though I use it myself with the Copper Venom as well. For the HE1000, I like it very much with the SW22.




Thank you, Kiats. Very helpful.


----------



## Kiats

john777 said:


> Thank you, Kiats. Very helpful.




You are most welcome!


----------



## eddie0817

My dream is to have all kinds of Toxic cables for my VE6, now I am having SW22, SW24, Virus 24, and waiting for Golden silver poison 26.
 Still lacking of black widow 24


----------



## maguire

eddie0817 said:


> My dream is to have all kinds of Toxic cables for my VE6, now I am having SW22, SW24, Virus 24, and waiting for Golden silver poison 26.
> Still lacking of black widow 24


 
 What?????You still don't have the BW24???? How can you sleep at night?


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> I think there's much discussion here and if you do a search within the thread, you will find the answer you seek. But, no, there's no compiled list.
> 
> Anyway, for the HE500, I would recommend the BW. Though I use it myself with the Copper Venom as well. For the HE1000, I like it very much with the SW22.



I agree with kiats...i had the he500 and used both copper venom and bw both 8wire versions..it gives more punch then the 4wire versions


----------



## Kiats

maguire said:


> What?????You still don't have the BW24???? How can you sleep at night?




Indeed! Shocking!!!


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Indeed! Shocking!!!



Its a disgrace!!! Be very ashamed! Whahaha


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> I agree with kiats...i had the he500 and used both copper venom and bw both 8wire versions..it gives more punch then the 4wire versions




Absolutely, Hifimanrookie! More body and note weight. I've even heard these 2 cables in 8 wire iteration. 

How are you doing, Paulo?


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Absolutely, Hifimanrookie! More body and note weight. I've even heard these 2 cables in 8 wire iteration.
> 
> How are you doing, Paulo?



Had been superbusy with end of quarter end 1 at work... And now sick..at home..bad virus...am a junky with the meds i need to take  
Even worse..because of headaches and couchin my ears are closed..so no enjoying music :mad:

But am positive..as always..now i can rest a bit 

How are you doing buddy?


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Had been superbusy with end of quarter end 1 at work... And now sick..at home..bad virus...am a junky with the meds i need to take
> Even worse..because of headaches and couchin my ears are closed..so no enjoying music :mad:
> 
> But am positive..as always..now i can rest a bit
> ...




Oh dear! Yes, You should rest and take care of yourself.

I am good. I have decided to quit my previous job that had me on trips around the region twice a month. Not good for my well-being. So, while the headhunters work to peddle me to the next employer, I am chilling with music.

Did I tell you that Frank made me a pair of Silver Venom balanced ICs with solid silver connectors? Now my tube amp for Stax has pristine pure signal from my DAC. Probably the last piece of the puzzle on the components of the desktop rig. 

Now working on making my AK DAPs part of the home setup using AK Connect and my NAS digital music collection. So I can listen to my IEMs with no limitation of the onboard memory at home. 

Towards this quest, Frank is pondering making the best 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm SE adapter he can for me. So I have options with the same cable for my IEMs.


----------



## The Third

I am getting the Toxic Scorpion cable for my HE-400 next week. Can anyone share their sound impressions of the sound differences between that cable and the stock Canare L-4E5AT cable?


----------



## Devilyik

Hi all, i'm seeking for my first toxic cable for Noble K10 custom. I want to improve soundstage, air, clarity, focus on treble and mids, reducing a bit bass. My target was Sliver widow 22, is it suitable ?
  
 Moreover, I have already owned a TWau, can anyone compare SW 22 to TWau 4 core? Are they similar as they are both gold plated silver?
  
 It would be appreciated fir any advices or thoughts, thanks!


----------



## Kiats

devilyik said:


> Hi all, i'm seeking for my first toxic cable for Noble K10 custom. I want to improve soundstage, air, clarity, focus on treble and mids, reducing a bit bass. My target was Sliver widow 22, is it suitable ?
> 
> Moreover, I have already owned a TWau, can anyone compare SW 22 to TWau 4 core? Are they similar as they are both gold plated silver?
> 
> It would be appreciated fir any advices or thoughts, thanks!




Yes, I think the SW22 will tighten up the bass and not have so much bass bleed. It will be a lot more dynamic and detailed. At the same time, you will have excellent layering if the soundstage. Instrument separation will also improve and be less smeared. 

SW22 is not gold plated silver. It's litz silver with some gold. 

Hope this helps. Hifimanrookie is another person who has good experiences with the SW22. Actually most of the SW22 owners will happily vouch for it.


----------



## Devilyik

kiats said:


> Yes, I think the SW22 will tighten up the bass and not have so much bass bleed. It will be a lot more dynamic and detailed. At the same time, you will have excellent layering if the soundstage. Instrument separation will also improve and be less smeared.
> 
> SW22 is not gold plated silver. It's litz silver with some gold.
> 
> Hope this helps. Hifimanrookie is another person who has good experiences with the SW22. Actually most of the SW22 owners will happily vouch for it.




Thanks kiats! May I know the different in sounding for Silver gold cable and gold plated silver cable? As my gold plated silver Twau seems to focus on mid and improve details.


----------



## eddie0817

Ha ha, it sounds like I should have one as soon as possible.


----------



## Kiats

devilyik said:


> Thanks kiats! May I know the different in sounding for Silver gold cable and gold plated silver cable? As my gold plated silver Twau seems to focus on mid and improve details.




Well, Gold plated tends to be more midcentric. The details will be from the silver cable.


----------



## Devilyik

kiats said:


> Well, Gold plated tends to be more midcentric. The details will be from the silver cable.


 
 I see. So do you think SW22 suitable for noble K10 or you have better suggestion?


----------



## Kiats

devilyik said:


> I see. So do you think SW22 suitable for noble K10 or you have better suggestion?




I think it will be good.


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

Can anyone please let me know the difference between silver poison, sw 22 and sw 24 . PLEASEEEE


----------



## maguire

SP is Silver & SW Silver & percentage of Gold. SW ups the anti & takes the level higher. Hear more of everything. SW22 raises it again.


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

maguire said:


> SP is Silver & SW Silver & percentage of Gold. SW ups the anti & takes the level higher. Hear more of everything. SW22 raises it again.



Thank you so much for the informationmaguire 
Will the percentage of gold increases base?


----------



## maguire

Yes It does mate.


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

maguire said:


> Yes It does mate.



Do you think i should get toxic cable or norne cable?


----------



## thecrow

ilovemusic0822 said:


> Do you think i should get toxic cable or norne cable?


Norne do have a 30 day return policy

Toxic cables have me interested but a return policy for me is important having never heard these before


----------



## Kiats

thecrow said:


> Norne do have a 30 day return policy
> 
> Toxic cables have me interested but a return policy for me is important having never heard these before




Not sure if toxic cables does. Hence its best to have a listen first.


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

thecrow said:


> Norne do have a 30 day return policy
> 
> Toxic cables have me interested but a return policy for me is important having never heard these before




So did you return ? Or you are happy to keep it ?


----------



## thecrow

ilovemusic0822 said:


> So did you return ? Or you are happy to keep it ?


I haven't bought yet. Narrowing down the field though.


----------



## maguire

I have never heard Norne cables....All I know is the Toxic cables I have tried I have been happy with them. I have had SP, SW, Virus, & SW22. I currently have the SW22 paired with my Tralucent 1plus2.
 Dont forget there is burn in time on any cable also....I know some out there might not agree but for me its a must....


----------



## H20Fidelity

maguire said:


> I have never heard Norne cables....All I know is the Toxic cables I have tried I have been happy with them. I have had SP, SW, Virus, & SW22. I currently have the SW22 paired with my Tralucent 1plus2.
> Dont forget there is burn in time on any cable also....I know some out there might not agree but for me its a must....




Do you think you've achieved that sound you heard years ago on the 1Plus2 tour with your new cable? 

I will be comparing my Toxic Cable SW with Tralucent silver/gold soon to see if the Tralucent cable is more suited for its intended IEM.(Ref.1) 

Should be interesting.


----------



## maguire

Hi mate, good to hear from ya...been a while....Um on that question, I am extremely satisfied with the SW22 cable & even though It was quite a while ago that I heard the cable, I know that the SP I had did not cut it, as the 1Plus2 is rather big on the  treble energy. What the SW22 bought in was that bass hit a bigger & Deeper,soundstage was also bigger & don't worry all those details were certainly not lost either, sparkly as ever.
 If anything I would say it is probably better than I first heard, although I can never  be 100% sure of that since I don't have a silver/gold cable to do a direct comparison. But ye happy as punch...So thats a good thing.


----------



## Kerouac

maguire said:


> Hi mate, good to hear from ya...been a while....Um on that question, I am extremely satisfied with the SW22 cable & even though It was quite a while ago that I heard the cable, I know that the SP I had did not cut it, as *the 1Plus2 is rather big on the  treble energy*. What the SW22 bought in was that bass hit a bigger & Deeper,soundstage was also bigger & don't worry all those details were certainly not lost either, sparkly as ever.
> If anything I would say it is probably better than I first heard, although I can never  be 100% sure of that since I don't have a silver/gold cable to do a direct comparison. But ye happy as punch...So thats a good thing.


 
  
 Yep, SW matches extremely well (must be a synergy thing) with 1Plus2 indeed.
  
 Concerning what I heard while listening to 1P2
 Deepest bass: check!
 Very wide (widest I've ever heard) soundstage: check!
 Big on treble energy: hmmm, I just don't hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 But because I've read this multiple times from members that have it, I'm seriously (not joking here!) starting to doubt my own hearing capability in that department 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Listening atm with my new AR6 and to my ears it sounds much brighter (more clarity) than the 1P2 (from memory)
 Anyway, I'll check it again when I have mine back...
  
 Btw, I don't have the SW22 (I think mine is a 25,5 version). I also have another SG cable (2% gold), which has quite a different (much warmer sounding) signature imo


----------



## maguire

Hi Kerouac, is your SG cable the reason for the lacking treble? I hear plenty of treble energy on my 1plus2, yes that is a fact. The SW22 is a very good synergy indeed with 1plus2.


----------



## H20Fidelity

maguire said:


> Hi mate, good to hear from ya...been a while....Um on that question, I am extremely satisfied with the SW22 cable & even though It was quite a while ago that I heard the cable, I know that the SP I had did not cut it, as the 1Plus2 is rather big on the  treble energy. What the SW22 bought in was that bass hit a bigger & Deeper,soundstage was also bigger & don't worry all those details were certainly not lost either, sparkly as ever.
> If anything I would say it is probably better than I first heard, although I can never  be 100% sure of that since I don't have a silver/gold cable to do a direct comparison. But ye happy as punch...So thats a good thing.


 
  
 Glad to hear its working out. It was a long time ago.
  
 I would say my 1Plus2 which is running the Tralucent branded pure silver cable has always reflected very similar sound to the Australian tour.
  
 My Ref.1 and Toxic cable have become quite the pair, I'm so used to their fit, sound and appearance, I have tried some other branded cables that couldn't quite replicate the same tone and atmosphere my SW can. I will try silver/gold Tralucent at the end of the month, we will see which I prefer.
  
 I've just always believed Gavin's earphones would have been tuned around his cables, and that's what I need to find out.


----------



## Kerouac

maguire said:


> Hi Kerouac, is your SG cable the reason for the lacking treble? I hear plenty of treble energy on my 1plus2, yes that is a fact. The SW22 is a very good synergy indeed with 1plus2.


 
  
 Well, I don't think so, as I've tried multiple / different cables (can be found under my profile) on the 1P2. But the treble never stood out for me, although I didn't think it was bad either. But as more 1P2 owners have stated that it has superb treble, I'm sure it must be my own shortcomming for not hearing that. I will try again for sure when I have it returned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Btw, I had my hearing checked about 2 months ago, when I had impressions made for my (first) custom iem. Everything (also hearing high tones) seemed to be fine then...
  
 Edit: and my SW normally is dedicated to the 1P2 because of the great synergy


----------



## proedros

which cable wuld be a good (and not so expensive) option for someone who wants to beef up the mids in his kinda v-shaped CIEM ?
  
 i have all the bass/highs i need , all i need is some mids boost 
  
  
 thanx


----------



## Kiats

proedros said:


> which cable wuld be a good (and not so expensive) option for someone who wants to beef up the mids in his kinda v-shaped CIEM ?
> 
> i have all the bass/highs i need , all i need is some mids boost
> 
> ...




Simple: BW


----------



## proedros

kiats said:


> Simple: BW


 
  
  
 link/ price ?
  
 and maybe some more info ?

 (thanx for the answer, ofc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Simple: BW


even simpler: copper venom rc4  it has the most organic mids and thunderous bass i ever heard from a cable..but i agree..a bit to big for an iem


----------



## Kerouac

hifimanrookie said:


> ..but i agree..a bit to big for an iem


 
  
 Nope! He's gonna need a bigger iem!!!


----------



## sensui123

SW24 is perfect for all IEMs IMO if you're on the go....but if you're just taking your IEMs to sitdown places with space.....SW22 is the ultimate cable (they are great with my translucents 1plus2/Ref Too, K10, and Fitears).  Just so resolute and tight....aesthetically just beautiful.


----------



## proedros

sensui123 said:


> SW24 is perfect for all IEMs IMO if you're on the go....but if you're just taking your IEMs to sitdown places with space.....*SW22 is the ultimate cable* (they are great with my translucents 1plus2/Ref Too, K10, and Fitears).  Just so resolute and tight....aesthetically just beautiful.


 
  
  
 how does it affect lows/mids/highs ?


----------



## Jozurr

sensui123 said:


> SW24 is perfect for all IEMs IMO if you're on the go....but if you're just taking your IEMs to sitdown places with space.....SW22 is the ultimate cable (they are great with my translucents 1plus2/Ref Too, K10, and Fitears).  Just so resolute and tight....aesthetically just beautiful.


 
  
 Pictures time


----------



## sensui123

proedros said:


> how does it affect lows/mids/highs ?


 
  
 I am not going to sit here and lie through my teeth and tell you every cable I've purchased from Frank has made the heavens sing to me and gave me an out of body experience.  To be honest, I never fully accepted cables make a real difference until I listened to my HD800 with the Copper Venom RC-8 from Frank and understood that cables can and do matter to an extent.  Back to the SW24/22's with my equipment, I don't think it makes enough difference to change the overall tonal/signature of the IEMs/Headphones chained with your source/amplification to clearly discern, but I feel that it certainly accentuates the sound and makes these signatures more pronounced.  I guess what I'm trying to say is it increases clarity and tightens up the sound of your equipment.  This has been my experience.
  


jozurr said:


> Pictures time


 
  
 Yes....in due time for sure, I have so many cables from Frank it'd be difficult to take pics of all of it but I promise when my rack's complete (when the BHSE finally lands), I will take some pictures of my head fi station to share.  Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Kiats

proedros said:


> link/ price ?
> 
> and maybe some more info ?
> 
> ...




There was a link to Frank's remodeled website a few pages back.


----------



## Kiats

We all tend to think of Frank as the cable master but he also makes fantastic adapters. This one which I just received yesterday is one such example: it's a 2.5 balanced to 3.5 SE so I can have my cables fitted with 2.5mm balanced plug for the AK DAPs as well as the Lotoo Paw 5000. But at the same time, with this adapter, I can use the same cable with other DAPs like the Lotoo Paw Gold.

Frank has done adapters for me previously. This one arose out of discussions on how to make one which would give me a purer signal from source. So, Frank did this one with no wire in between and he finished it loviingly by hand with epoxy. 

The sonic result: excellent! My concern was to cut out as much signal loss as possible. It works! The result is a discernible transparency and signal purity. I am very pleased! 

Big thanks, Frank! You did it again!


----------



## Kiats

One of the questions that crop up now and then on this thread is the recommendations for HD800, the wonderful yet difficult to please can. Well, normally I would suggest BW and other copper based cables. 

I just wanted to share another possibility: the SW22. I had one of the first SW22 cables that Frank sent out as part of its introductory tour. Well, it never made it back to Frank.  Mine comes with mini XLR Connectors and 4 pin XLR balanced plug. It then occured to me last night, when I was taking the HD800 for a listen, that Frank has made up a mini XLR to HD800 adapter. So I set up the SW22 for the HD800. 

Well, it was instantly impressive: the HD800 has increased dynamism and speed and the soundstage is now truly 3D with excellent depth. The vocals are now also more engaging. Very enjoyable. 

Just wanted to share this combo which may not instantly come to mind.


----------



## longbowbbs

kiats said:


> One of the questions that crop up now and then on this thread is the recommendations for HD800, the wonderful yet difficult to please can. Well, normally I would suggest BW and other copper based cables.
> 
> I just wanted to share another possibility: the SW22. I had one of the first SW22 cables that Frank sent out as part of its introductory tour. Well, it never made it back to Frank.
> 
> ...


 
 The SW22 is a great pairing with the HD800's.


----------



## john777

longbowbbs said:


> The SW22 is a great pairing with the HD800's.




Just as good with the HD800S's?


----------



## longbowbbs

No idea. I think the HD800S' will be coming in for review this summer though.


----------



## proedros

Toxic Cables owners i need some help here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  i am looking for a cable for my 2 ciems and i want to ask you how the *sw25 *effects the sound
  
 one is a very nice but *v-shaped* ciem and i need a cable to *beef up the mids* 

 the other is *NT6* which is considered a bright CIEM and i need something that would probably *control the highs and beef up the mids*
  
 would the sw25 work ?
  
 what sound changes do you perceive when using it ?
  
 cheers


----------



## Kiats

proedros said:


> Toxic Cables owners i need some help here :rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




While we wait for the others to chip in, it should be a copper based cable like the BW you are looking for. Tame the trebles and fill out the mids. Only silver based that may work is the SW22. The SW25 usually extends the trebles and tightens up the bass.


----------



## Jozurr

So I have the BW24 for Hifiman (smc screw on connectors). The cable is less than six months old and the left connector is dying. Occasionally the audio cuts off and then once you twist the connector it works before the audio going out again. You don't expect this to happen with expensive custom cables, but here we are. The quality has made me vary of buying more cables from Toxic, which I was intending to do. Tried contacting Frank here, but he hasnt responded either. Ever happened to anyone or knows if this is covered under warranty? I had got this cable from someone and was in like new condition. Very disappointing.


----------



## john777

jozurr said:


> So I have the BW24 for Hifiman (smc screw on connectors). The cable is less than six months old and the left connector is dying. Occasionally the audio cuts off and then once you twist the connector it works before the audio going out again. You don't expect this to happen with expensive custom cables, but here we are. The quality has made me vary of buying more cables from Toxic, which I was intending to do. Tried contacting Frank here, but he hasnt responded either. Ever happened to anyone or knows if this is covered under warranty? I had got this cable from someone and was in like new condition. Very disappointing.




I think your quote "I had got this cable from someone..." is very relevant. You seem to not be the original purchaser and they probably knew the cable was 'damaged' when selling to you.


----------



## hifimanrookie

john777 said:


> I think your quote "I had got this cable from someone..." is very relevant. You seem to not be the original purchaser and they probably knew the cable was 'damaged' when selling to you.


yep..i agree..some people are really bad for their cables...and why sellin an almost new cable..did u ask why he wanted to sell? Ofcourse cables can break..but most of times its because of abuse..good luck..am sure frank comes up with a solution for u.


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

Anyone can compare toxic cable to Norne audio cable and give some suggestion?


----------



## Jozurr

john777 said:


> I think your quote "I had got this cable from someone..." is very relevant. You seem to not be the original purchaser and they probably knew the cable was 'damaged' when selling to you.


 
  


john777 said:


> I think your quote "I had got this cable from someone..." is very relevant. You seem to not be the original purchaser and they probably knew the cable was 'damaged' when selling to you.


 
  
  
 The cable was working perfectly. I think it has more to with connecting my headphones a few times since the connectors are so damn stiff and inflexible on this cable compared to others. Also, people sell new stuff all the time, just because it's a toxic cable it doesn't change anything. It was sold along with the headphones. Frank still hasn't responded yet so let's see.


----------



## Shini44

he is talking about my BW cable, i didn't even use it for 24 hours, so relax people its was new in its package when i gave it to @Jozurr , i think it got to do with the connectors alone. hifiman connectors often face such a problem.


----------



## Toxic Cables

jozurr said:


> So I have the BW24 for Hifiman (smc screw on connectors). The cable is less than six months old and the left connector is dying. Occasionally the audio cuts off and then once you twist the connector it works before the audio going out again. You don't expect this to happen with expensive custom cables, but here we are. The quality has made me vary of buying more cables from Toxic, which I was intending to do. Tried contacting Frank here, but he hasnt responded either. Ever happened to anyone or knows if this is covered under warranty? I had got this cable from someone and was in like new condition. Very disappointing.


 
 Apologies for the late response, i have been down with the cold and not logged on head-fi till now.
  
 I stand by my products and they all come with warranty that is transferable to new owners. If there is a problem and the cable is under warranty, we will take care of it, as long as it is a manufacturing fault there is no charge for repair.
  
 We have had thousands of cables go out that have had 0 issues to date, but there will always be a small number that can develop a fault over time and we take care if these, in or out of warranty.  i would like to think all my customers have been very happy with the build quality of my cables as no one has ever said otherwise. It is a shame that a single faulty cable, whatever the cause has made you wary of buying my cables.
  
 Please reply to my PM and i can give you details on getting this cable back to us for inspection and repair.


----------



## longbowbbs

I will say Frank's cables have been bullet proof for years now with heavy usage. Highly recommended!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> I will say Frank's cables have been bullet proof for years now with heavy usage. Highly recommended!


i agree...have been using his cables for a long time now..never had any issues..except for wanting better and better...but thats a different problem
.one especially my wife doesnt like..lolx


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I will say Frank's cables have been bullet proof for years now with heavy usage. Highly recommended!
> ...


 
 At least they look like jewelry!


----------



## Gigabit

Just received my cables from Frank. Initially I asked him what the turnaround time was for a set of IEM cables. But then he let me know what he had in stock and sent me a set of Virus 24. They sound great on my Shure 215s. Thanks Frank.


----------



## Toxic Cables

gigabit said:


> Just received my cables from Frank. Initially I asked him what the turnaround time was for a set of IEM cables. But then he let me know what he had in stock and sent me a set of Virus 24. They sound great on my Shure 215s. Thanks Frank.


 
 Thank you David, glad you like them.


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  ​ *It's been an exciting month here at Toxic Cables and our busiest year since our launch 4 years ago, yet with a team of cable technicians behind us, the wait time it less then it has been for the last couple of years.*​  ​ *At Toxic, we are always looking to improve our cables, not just how they sound, but also how they look. *​ *When you spend the amount you do on after market cables, there should be 0 compromises. We will not rush out cables for the sake of a quicker turnover, or even for the risk of having to refund an order, neither will we charge customers extra for a rush service, for them to jump the queue as some seem to find acceptable doing.*​  ​ *Below are pictures of some of the new connectors added to our line, including an updated version of our Audez'e mini XLR connectors, which were the first carbon fibre mini XLR to be available. Also new Toxic 2.5mm Astell & Kern connectors in both gold and rhodium plating, although gold has always been our first choice and will remain so. Also our new first of their kind, threaded IEM connectors.*​  ​ *There will be no extra charges for customers choosing any of our connectors for their cable, not even for the rhodium plated one's.*​  ​ *After years of relying on third party printers to print out logo heatshrink, that we never felt were up to standards for our cables, we have finally forked out several thousand dollars to bring this in house with our very own 600dpi high resolution printer with all the bells and whistles and a good selection of color choices for prints.*​  ​ *Want your name of something else on your cables, then just get in touch. Another service that has never been offered anywhere before.*​  ​ *We can also offer a printing service for those looking to built their own cables, without our own logo obviously.*​  ​  ​ ​  ​ ​   ​ ​  ​  
  
  
  
  
  
 ​


----------



## Shini44

SW22 is Love <3 best cable of all the times.


----------



## sensui123

Got that right.....sweet work Frank!  Looks awfully familiar.....


----------



## Jdevesa

I received the Toxic Cables Silver Widow24 24AWG for my Noble K10 Aluminum Universals and I can say that the difference in sound from the stock cables is night and day!
  
 When I received the Noble K10's I was disappointed with the soundstage, separation of highs/mids/lows and the midrange was too recessed for my taste, specially comparing them with my JH Audio Roxanne customs. 
  
 After receiving the Toxic Cables I spent some time listening to the stock cables before changing them for the Silver Widows. 
  
 The soundstage, clarity, separation and overall presentation of the Noble's is now incredible! I never thought I was going to notice such a huge change. 
  
 I believe that replacing the very basic stock cable in the Noble's is a must to get the sound they are able to produce. 
  
 Highly recommended!!!


----------



## longbowbbs

Gee...anyone see who those are for?
  
 Looks like me!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks Frank. I can't wait for to upgrade the LCD-X's!


----------



## Toxic Cables

shini44 said:


> SW22 is Love <3 best cable of all the times.


 
  


sensui123 said:


> Got that right.....sweet work Frank!  Looks awfully familiar.....


 
 Thanks lads.


----------



## Toxic Cables

jdevesa said:


> I received the Toxic Cables Silver Widow24 24AWG for my Noble K10 Aluminum Universals and I can say that the difference in sound from the stock cables is night and day!
> 
> When I received the Noble K10's I was disappointed with the soundstage, separation of highs/mids/lows and the midrange was too recessed for my taste, specially comparing them with my JH Audio Roxanne customs.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Jesus, so very glad you are happy with them mate. Thank you for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Toxic Cables

longbowbbs said:


> Gee...anyone see who those are for?
> 
> Looks like me!!
> 
> ...


 
 Yep, those are yours mate, guess you spotted the plug


----------



## longbowbbs

toxic cables said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Gee...anyone see who those are for?
> ...


 
 Woot!


----------



## maguire

Looks like Eric is one happy fella....& No Wonder.....WoW great work on that printing, great feature...
 (Longbowbbs TOXIC CABLES SW22)  & the connector on that is Oh So Sweet Looking..... Keep up the great work Frank.


----------



## Toxic Cables

maguire said:


> Looks like Eric is one happy fella....& No Wonder.....WoW great work on that printing, great feature...
> (Longbowbbs TOXIC CABLES SW22)  & the connector on that is Oh So Sweet Looking..... Keep up the great work Frank.


 
 Thanks Stan.
  
 Yes, lets hope Eric likes it


----------



## ltanasom

I ordered a BW22 cable after great communications with Frank. From what i read and see here, can't wait to receive and listen to the beautiful cable with my Alpha Dog. = )


----------



## longbowbbs

maguire said:


> Looks like Eric is one happy fella....& No Wonder.....WoW great work on that printing, great feature...
> (Longbowbbs TOXIC CABLES SW22)  & the connector on that is Oh So Sweet Looking..... Keep up the great work Frank.


 
 My Toxic collection is growing nicely....


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Yep, those are yours mate, guess you spotted the plug




Oooh... Nice touch there Frank!


----------



## Elltay7

I have just received two USB micro to USB mini cables from Toxic Cables. They will be used between my JDS Labs C5D portable amp and DAC and my smartphone, for audio on the go.
 I just wanted to thank Toxic Cables as they are of great quality with solid connectors and a rugged cable. I had previously been through two LINDY cables both of which broke due to flimsy connectors. These new cables are of a far superior quality! Thanks again Toxic Cables


----------



## ltanasom

@Elltay7, do yoy mind sharing the pictures of such usb cables? thanks


----------



## maguire

longbowbbs said:


> My Toxic collection is growing nicely....


 
 You Totally Toxic Eric....& Lovin in By the Looks & Sounds.....


----------



## longbowbbs

maguire said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > My Toxic collection is growing nicely....
> ...


 





 
  
 Here are the SW22's and HD800's with my Ultimate modded SLI-80..


----------



## eddie0817

Hi Frank,
  
 Do you have connector for headphone MrSpeakers Ether ? I want to have SW22 for it, thanks. 
  
 Eddie


----------



## Elltay7

@ltanasom Unfortunately I cant  upload them here because my head-fi account is new. But here is a link to some pictures:
 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/iminl3nnjdphzkv/AAA3dKYlvwI0vi41UmK8uvHma?dl=0


----------



## ltanasom

thank you.


----------



## maguire

longbowbbs said:


> Here are the SW22's and HD800's with my Ultimate modded SLI-80..


 
 Very Nice indeed...."I reckon I could live with dat....."


----------



## RPB65

gigabit said:


> Just received my cables from Frank. Initially I asked him what the turnaround time was for a set of IEM cables. But then he let me know what he had in stock and sent me a set of Virus 24. They sound great on my Shure 215s. Thanks Frank.


 

 I would be very interested in your opinion once you have the cable burnt in. I have some SE425's I would have that cable with. Just not happy about shelling out all that cash without knowing what it is like. Enjoy!


----------



## fattycheesebeef

I'm still thinking of either getting SW22 or BW22 for my HD800..


----------



## sensui123

I'd go with the Copper Venom on the HD800.  Simply amazing.


----------



## Toxic Cables

sensui123 said:


> I'd go with the Copper Venom on the HD800.  Simply amazing.


 

 The RC4 pairs great with the HD800, you can't go wrong.
  
 I actually have an 8ft one ready for shipment for anyone interested


----------



## longbowbbs

maguire said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the SW22's and HD800's with my Ultimate modded SLI-80..
> ...


 
 Coping the best I can Stan!


----------



## eddie0817

Hi Frank,
  
 Please check email, thanks. 
  
 Eddie


----------



## Toxic Cables

eddie0817 said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Please check email, thanks.
> 
> Eddie


 
 Just replied Eddie.


----------



## Xamdou

I have an Effect Audio Thor Copper myself and would like to know what would be the difference in the sound signature between it and silver poison. I love my current cable but felt that my current IEM can still be pushed with a more fitting cable. Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## rgs9200m

I have the Sennheiser HD650 but my DAC can be bright in the upper-mids with digital so I want to avoid digital glare in vocals but also keep the bass from going too soft.
 Which Toxic cable should I try? (I use a balanced 4-pin XLR cable.)
  
 For some reason, the Moon Blue and Silver Dragon had too much glare in vocals so I went back to the stock Sennheiser CH650 cable (this is balanced),
 but I would like a better bass (more transparent and controlled, maybe deeper if possible). Cardas also sounds glare-prone to me.
  
 (I have tried an APureSound cable that I liked a lot, but these are not available anymore. If anyone is familiar with these old APS cables, are any Toxic cables similar?)
 Thanks.


----------



## Kiats

rgs9200m said:


> I have the Sennheiser HD650 but my DAC can be bright in the upper-mids with digital so I want to avoid digital glare in vocals but also keep the bass from going too soft.
> 
> Which Toxic cable should I try? (I use a balanced 4-pin XLR cable.)
> 
> ...




I've never heard an APS cable but if you want a combination of a cable which tames brightness and good bass, the BW would be good. Normally, if someone wants a tighter bass, I would suggest a silver based cable like the SW. But at the same time you are concerned about brightness... 

Well, either the BW or the SW 22 then. The SW 22 has the advantages of silver in tightening up the bass while still having rich mids and smooth trebles.


----------



## rgs9200m

OK, thanks.


----------



## sensui123

rgs9200m said:


> OK, thanks. One other question. The order form offers a maximum 8-foot length. Is a 10-foot length available? Thanks again.


 
  
 Frank'll craft any length you want.  Just send him a PM and he'll work it out.  You won't be disappointed with SW22 IMO...I've used it with all my headphones prior to selling them recently and all it's done is tighten up the sound signatures.  Never exaggerated any glare/treble.  Enjoy.


----------



## rgs9200m

Thanks Sensui for the recommendation. Yep, I misunderstood the that the length option was for added length beyond 6-feet, so it's 6 to 14 feet.


----------



## Jozurr

Ive asked Frank for the address so I can send him my black widow cable to get it fixed, but havent heard from him in a week even after a reminder message. Is this how conversation usually goes with him or is my case special? I understand hes busy and only one working on this etc, but you would think he would specially tend to people having issues with his cable much faster.


----------



## NigelJ

Removed as already covered by another post.


----------



## longbowbbs

Hey! Look what arrived in the post today! My new Silver Widow SW22's for my Audeze LCD-X's.  I know what I am doing the rest of the day! Thanks Frank!


----------



## sharon124

Hi ,
 Can any one please let me know for senn HD800S, which cable type(black window/silver window...ect) most suitable?


----------



## longbowbbs

sharon124 said:


> Hi ,
> Can any one please let me know for senn HD800S, which cable type(black window/silver window...ect) most suitable?


 
 The Silver Widow SW22 is my personal favorite. Others may offer their opinion. YMMV.


----------



## sharon124

longbowbbs said:


> The Silver Widow SW22 is my personal favorite. Others may offer their opinion. YMMV.


 
 thanks,
  
 Can anyone compair Toxic Cables vs moon audio silver dragon ?..which one is the best?


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> The Silver Widow SW22 is my personal favorite. Others may offer their opinion. YMMV.



@sharon .... I agree with my buddy..BUT..u also have to look at the rest of ur rig..if it tends to treble heavy, then a copper venom or BW22 could be better choice..but in normal cases you wont go wrong with the new sw22.. If you can..go balanced..it improves the sound...more powerful sound without overdoing it...


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Widow SW22 is my personal favorite. Others may offer their opinion. YMMV.
> ...


 
 No question the whole chain matters. I am single ended with the HD800's and Balanced with the LCD-X's.


----------



## fiascogarcia

longbowbbs said:


> The Silver Widow SW22 is my personal favorite. Others may offer their opinion. YMMV.


 
 How are you liking it with your LCD-Xs?  I have one on my LCD-2s.


----------



## longbowbbs

The first 2 hours have been wonderful...


----------



## iichigoz

Frank can check your email? from: Ben
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Rowethren

Hello guys, looking for a bit of advice. I have a set of Westone W60 which is currently paired with a Forza Audio Works Copper Series IEM Mk2. The issue is two fold: firstly I would like slightly brighter highs, the detail is all there but it is a bit lower in the mix than I would like. Second, the cable is rather stiff, when I have the headphones plugged into my Mojo in my pocket it ends up curving in a manor that makes it stick out and occasionally get court on things because of its lack of flexibility.
  
 Do you think that the Virus would be a good match for the issues I am having? Anyone experienced both cables and can comment on flexibility? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## hifimanrookie

rowethren said:


> Hello guys, looking for a bit of advice. I have a set of Westone W60 which is currently paired with a Forza Audio Works Copper Series IEM Mk2. The issue is two fold: firstly I would like slightly brighter highs, the detail is all there but it is a bit lower in the mix than I would like. Second, the cable is rather stiff, when I have the headphones plugged into my Mojo in my pocket it ends up curving in a manor that makes it stick out and occasionally get court on things because of its lack of flexibility.
> 
> Do you think that the Virus would be a good match for the issues I am having? Anyone experienced both cables and can comment on flexibility? Thanks in advance for any help.


two letters: SW... IN 22 OR 24 version


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> two letters: SW... IN 22 OR 24 version




Heheh! Hifimanrookie is absolutely right. The other alternative is SW22.


----------



## Rowethren

Thanks for the advice. The SW22 is a bit out of my price range tbh, I could stretch to it at a push but I am planning on getting a GTX 1080 next month so need to keep some funds aside for that. I think possibly that 22 might be a bit to thick for portable use; I use the headphones on the train every day and my current forza one is already a bit too stiff in my opinion. Anyone comment on flexibility? 
  
 How would you say the SW24/22 and Virus compare audibly to each other as I really love the stripy look of the Virus.
  
 On another note, can you get the cables either with right angled connectors on the headphone side or over moulded? I can't see any mention of this and I read over 100 pages of this forum today so far...


----------



## Toxic Cables

rowethren said:


> On another note, can you get the cables either with right angled connectors on the headphone side or over moulded? I can't see any mention of this and I read over 100 pages of this forum today so far...


 
 The wire on the IEM connectors is pre formed at an angle before shipping, but if you would prefer actual angled connectors, we do also stock these in black. There is a small extra charge for these, so if you would prefer these, just let me know.


----------



## Rowethren

toxic cables said:


> The wire on the IEM connectors is pre formed at an angle before shipping, but if you would prefer actual angled connectors, we do also stock these in black. There is a small extra charge for these, so if you would prefer these, just let me know.


 
  
 Thanks for the quick reply, pre formed should be fine, basically the same and an angled connector anyway but just a bit more flexible. Any comment regarding flexibility and sound paring of the SW22/24 or Virus with the Westone W60? I look forward to purchasing from you in the very near future.


----------



## Toxic Cables

rowethren said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, pre formed should be fine, basically the same and an angled connector anyway but just a bit more flexible. Any comment regarding flexibility and sound paring of the SW22/24 or Virus with the Westone W60? I look forward to purchasing from you in the very near future.


 

 As you are looking for the best flexibility and portability, i would suggest the SW24, it in thinner and more flexible then the 22, it also pairs better with the Westone i found then the Virus.
  
 Just drop me an email/PM when ready.


----------



## hkppl

Hi Frank, I am looking for copper cable for my Fitear 335DWSR, but I seems could not find the product catalog in your sponsor page. Can you give me a pointer on where to find them? Thanks.


----------



## fiascogarcia

hkppl said:


> Hi Frank, I am looking for copper cable for my Fitear 335DWSR, but I seems could not find the product catalog in your sponsor page. Can you give me a pointer on where to find them? Thanks.


 
 Give this a try.  New website.
  
http://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/


----------



## lgreen666

I know this will seem like a silly question but I have 4ft Black Widow on order to replace the stock cable for my Shure SE846 - I can see the Black Widow is significantly thicker so the cable and 846 will no longer fit in the small travelling pouch which comes with the 846 - so does anyone have a recommendation for a smallish traveling case for 846 + Black Widow which takes the size and isn't too bulky... it will go in messenger bag or camera bag so doesn't need to be hard
  
 I'm in UK so needs to be available here without too great postage/customs...
  
 I already have Silver Widow 24 balanced between my LCD-X and DAP which is wonderful so I am really looking forward to the Black Widow... I think Frank's work is second to none and it is great to support someone here in England!
  
 Any recommendations gratefully received


----------



## ltanasom

I just got used Audeze LCD-2F and I am now looking for a replacement cable.
 I am a big fan of Black Widow (currently using it with Alpha Dog and Hifiman HE-400). 
 Its sound signature suits my taste. It supercharges my Alpha Dog and HE-400 with great impact and bass as well as gives nice midrange.
  
 However, as I read through the thread, many suggests silver cable for Audeze. 
 Therefore, I would be very welcome for advice whether the Black Widow 22 would be great with Audeze LCD-2F or I need silver cable (Silver Poison or Silver Widow) to get the best out of LCD-2. (I basically like the sound signature of LCD-2).
  
 Thanks,
 LT


----------



## Kiats

ltanasom said:


> I just got used Audeze LCD-2F and I am now looking for a replacement cable.
> I am a big fan of Black Widow (currently using it with Alpha Dog and Hifiman HE-400).
> Its sound signature suits my taste. It supercharges my Alpha Dog and HE-400 with great impact and bass as well as gives nice midrange.
> 
> ...




My suggestion is SW22. It's magical with my LCDs, though they are the classic ones.


----------



## lgreen666

I have the Silver Widow 24 and use it with my LCD-X -- after burning in it removed the slightly 'sludgy' quality the stock cable brought to the LCD-X opening up the mid-highs at the expense of a little bass weight... when I had Frank re-terminate it for balanced connection the better connection to the DAP brought back the bass and kept the better top end... I don't know how much better the 22 is compared with the 24 but I would expect you will get a little better of everything... and if your system allows for a balanced output get Frank to do this for you as a properly terminated cable is in a different universe compared with adding converters to the end


----------



## fiascogarcia

ltanasom said:


> I just got used Audeze LCD-2F and I am now looking for a replacement cable.
> I am a big fan of Black Widow (currently using it with Alpha Dog and Hifiman HE-400).
> Its sound signature suits my taste. It supercharges my Alpha Dog and HE-400 with great impact and bass as well as gives nice midrange.
> 
> ...


 
 I have the SW22 that I use with the LCD-2F, and it is a great sounding match, particularly in the upper registers.  Highs are clear and non sibilant, with smooth mids, though you do lose a tiny bit of the sub bass. Bass is very tight with no bleeding into the lower mids at all, however.   I also use a DHC Complement 4 fusion, which is a silver/copper litz cable, and it does a slightly better job of  bringing out the sub bass and bass in general, though there is not quite the crystal clarity in the treble you get with the SW22.  Vocals are slightly recessed with the SW22 compared to the Complement 4.  Both are really great cables, but the SW22 is much less expensive, so that's a big plus.  If the bass impact is what you are looking for, maybe the black widow is the one to look at, though I have not auditioned that cable.  I'm using both balanced through a Liquid Carbon and Hugo, btw.  IMO.


----------



## ltanasom

@Kiats, @Igreen666, @fiascogarcia - Thank you for your advice.
  
  
 At the moment, SW22 is beyond my budget because I just bought the BW22 for my Alpha Dog and used Audeze LCD-2F.
 In fact, I just got the beautiful BW22 for my Alpha Dog today. (Frank made me special Alpha Dog connectors)
 They are beautiful. You can judge it by yourself.
  

  
  
 Sonically, with the BW22, my Alpha Dog has got supercharged with more impacts, energy with great bass. The midrange is also gorgeous. 
 Overall, the sound is so exciting, enticing, explosive, alive and very fun to listen to. 
 My Alpha Dog never sounds better than this.
  
 That is why I am wondering whether the BW22 could do magic with LCD-2F. I really love the exciting, explosiveness and energetic presentation of the BW22.
 I don't know the SW22 or SP would have the same explosiveness of the BW22.
 From what I read, I think SW22 will do wonder for treble and clarity.
 With limited budget, would SP be better than BW22 with LCD-2?
 So, anyone has direct experience with Audeze LCD-2 and BW22 or comparison between BW22 and SP?
 Your advice would be very welcome and appreciated. 
  
 Frank, thank you for your excellent communications and making such a great cable sonically and aesthetically.
  
 LT


----------



## lgreen666

lgreen666 said:


> I know this will seem like a silly question but I have 4ft Black Widow on order to replace the stock cable for my Shure SE846 - I can see the Black Widow is significantly thicker so the cable and 846 will no longer fit in the small travelling pouch which comes with the 846 - so does anyone have a recommendation for a smallish traveling case for 846 + Black Widow which takes the size and isn't too bulky... it will go in messenger bag or camera bag so doesn't need to be hard
> 
> I'm in UK so needs to be available here without too great postage/customs...
> 
> Any recommendations gratefully received


 
 anyone with any recommendations or suggestions?


----------



## maguire

Solution, wear the BW cable as a necklace.....Jewelry, always near when its time to hear...Just get rid of the bag....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   
  
 Seriously you have ordered a top cable. Surely that's  more important. If not just get yourself a slightly bigger bag...No big deal.  lol. Just enjoy....


----------



## lgreen666

maguire said:


> Solution, wear the BW cable as a necklace.....Jewelry, always near when its time to hear...Just get rid of the bag....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 excellent!
  
 yes i know it was a silly question - it is because it is a good cable and expensive IEM that I don't want them getting all scuffed in my bag - I just wondered whether anyone knew of a good third party case as all the ones I see on Amazon look fairly dire...
  
 thanks anyway


----------



## fiascogarcia

lgreen666 said:


> excellent!
> 
> yes i know it was a silly question - it is because it is a good cable and expensive IEM that I don't want them getting all scuffed in my bag - I just wondered whether anyone knew of a good third party case as all the ones I see on Amazon look fairly dire...
> 
> thanks anyway


 
 I would suggest you check out some iem websites like JHA, Westone, and UE and look at their accessory lines.  They will sell cases that might interest you.


----------



## fiascogarcia

lgreen666 said:


> excellent!
> 
> yes i know it was a silly question - it is because it is a good cable and expensive IEM that I don't want them getting all scuffed in my bag - I just wondered whether anyone knew of a good third party case as all the ones I see on Amazon look fairly dire...
> 
> thanks anyway


 
 You're sure the hard cases here won't work?
  
http://www.shure.com/americas/products/accessories/earphones/earphone-headphone-cases-adapters


----------



## AvdB

I almost forgot about it, however this weekend an envelope from the UK was delivered to my door...
  
 Toxic Cables sticker on the back...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  
 Gorgeous looking cable, very very nicely made. The Hifiman connectors got me scared for a second, as they can rotate while mounted firmly, I've not seen that with my other two cables. I've not had much listening time yet, however the first impressions are very positive.
  
 Thanks for the nice work and good service Frank! There is something to be said to have custom build parts. The unexpected surprice is very well worth the wait!
  
 Some pictures...


----------



## lgreen666

fiascogarcia said:


> You're sure the hard cases here won't work?
> 
> http://www.shure.com/americas/products/accessories/earphones/earphone-headphone-cases-adapters


 

 no I don't think so (either too small or too large) but will double check when my Black Widows arrives...
  
 thanks for replying - I do appreciate it


----------



## lgreen666

fiascogarcia said:


> I would suggest you check out some iem websites like JHA, Westone, and UE and look at their accessory lines.  They will sell cases that might interest you.


 

 stupidly it hadn't occurred to look at Westone or UE - UE have an 'ultimate road case' which may well be exactly what I am after...
  
 thanks!


----------



## ltanasom

The cable looks really nice. 
 I am currently interested in Silver Poison.
 Would you mind sharing me its sound?
 Thanks,
 LT


----------



## ltanasom

avdb said:


> I almost forgot about it, however this weekend an envelope from the UK was delivered to my door...
> 
> Toxic Cables sticker on the back...
> 
> ...


 
  


avdb said:


> I almost forgot about it, however this weekend an envelope from the UK was delivered to my door...
> 
> Toxic Cables sticker on the back...
> 
> ...


 
 The cable looks really nice. 
 I am currently interested in Silver Poison.
 Would you mind sharing me its sound?
 Thanks,
 LT


----------



## maguire

You gotta just love the way this cable looks..... *Toxic Frank Flash Is A Gas  Gas Gas.....*


----------



## TheAttorney

I have used the search function in this thread (honest), but that didn't help me, so here goes: 
  
 I need to replace my HD600's stock cable with something better. On the basis that only a mad man (or audiophile) would spend more on the cable than the headphones themselves, my start point is the entry level, but it's not clear what are the sound signature differences between the similarly priced Scorpion and Hybrid OCC.
  
 As a general preference, I don't need to manipulate the tonal values of what I already have, but if pushed I'd rather go for a crisper, more open sound, than add any artificial warmth to the HD600s..
 Aiming for about 9 feet in length and prefer light and flexible rather than stiff and heavy.
  
 Secondly, as I am a mad audiophile, would going to the next level of either Black Widow or Silver Poison give a substantial uplift in performance? That the HD600's are resolving enough to easily differentiate?
 And if so how do those compare in sound signature to the first two?


----------



## fiascogarcia

theattorney said:


> I have used the search function in this thread (honest), but that didn't help me, so here goes:
> 
> I need to replace my HD600's stock cable with something better. On the basis that only a mad man (or audiophile) would spend more on the cable than the headphones themselves, my start point is the entry level, but it's not clear what are the sound signature differences between the similarly priced Scorpion and Hybrid OCC.
> 
> ...


 
 Even his lower priced cables are very well made and flexible.  I had great success with his Viper spc cable and the HD600, and I noticed a slight enhancement in clarity, but not any coloration or change in the tonal balance of the phones .  Sub bass is not the 600s strong suit, so I've always used a cable with copper to maximize bass response.  Lastly, the cable price vs. phone price is something that I also try to keep in relative balance. IMO.


----------



## TheAttorney

Thank you fiascogarcia.
  
 From Toxic's website, it looks like viper is only available for an LCD phone. The closest to it for general availability seems to be the Hybrid OCC.


----------



## Jozurr

avdb said:


> I almost forgot about it, however this weekend an envelope from the UK was delivered to my door...
> 
> Toxic Cables sticker on the back...
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have this "issue" with one of the sides of my hifiman cables and the voice cuts out on that side sometimes. I emailed Frank back and forth and after about 20 days from the first time I pm'd him, he asked to send the cable in for warranty. The cable was received last week, but no information on it yet after multiple PMs. I can only imagine how I'd feel about buying his more expensive cables and one of them failing on me, with such slow responses from his end. It was May 2nd when had first PMed him, and it's been a month, with me being without the cable. Wondering how long it would still take going forward till I actually get the cable back. Very disappointing.


----------



## Toxic Cables

lgreen666 said:


> anyone with any recommendations or suggestions?


 
 Hi Leopold,
  
 I have a couple new clamshell cases here that should be perfect, i will include one with your order.


----------



## Toxic Cables

ltanasom said:


> @Kiats, @Igreen666, @fiascogarcia - Thank you for your advice.
> 
> 
> At the moment, SW22 is beyond my budget because I just bought the BW22 for my Alpha Dog and used Audeze LCD-2F.
> ...


 
 Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the cable Luck, really glas you are happy with them. I really like the new carbon fibre Alpha Dog connectors.


----------



## Toxic Cables

avdb said:


> I almost forgot about it, however this weekend an envelope from the UK was delivered to my door...
> 
> Toxic Cables sticker on the back...
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for sharing the pictures and your thoughts Arnout.
  
 Don't let the connectors worry you, we have been using this same batch of HE connectors coming upto 2 years now, ordered directly from HiFiMAN, and have had 0 issues with them, other then  one reported fault from hundreds.


----------



## lgreen666

toxic cables said:


> Hi Leopold,
> 
> I have a couple new clamshell cases here that should be perfect, i will include one with your order.




that's brilliant! perfect as ever Frank!


----------



## AvdB

ltanasom said:


> The cable looks really nice.
> I am currently interested in Silver Poison.
> Would you mind sharing me its sound?
> Thanks,
> LT




Sorry that the reply took a bit longer. Here it goes.

I had a copper cable on my HE-400i before because of the very short and stiff stock cable. Compared to the copper cable, it sound more lively without sounding harsh at the top end. It brings back some sparkle at the high frequencies which I like, The bass is better too. Detailed, tight and accurate. It's a very detailed and refined sound, also compared to the stock cable. 

On the mechanical and ergonomically side: I like the connectors better, as you have some freedom of rotation to avoid twisting the cable when mounting the connectors. No contention issues here. The sleeved part is flexible however also more heavy than the other cables. The wires after the splitter are however long enough not to have the cable pulling on the headphones when you sit. Also no microphonics to be noticed. Superb. Highly recommended.


----------



## AvdB

jozurr said:


> I have this "issue" with one of the sides of my hifiman cables and the voice cuts out on that side sometimes. I emailed Frank back and forth and after about 20 days from the first time I pm'd him, he asked to send the cable in for warranty. The cable was received last week, but no information on it yet after multiple PMs. I can only imagine how I'd feel about buying his more expensive cables and one of them failing on me, with such slow responses from his end. It was May 2nd when had first PMed him, and it's been a month, with me being without the cable. Wondering how long it would still take going forward till I actually get the cable back. Very disappointing.




Sorry to hear that. Despite the connectors can rotate on my cable when the nut is tightened fully, I have no connection issues so far. One side is a bit easier to rotate than the other, however no changes in connection quality to be observed. I hope for you that it gets resolved soon, I would not want to miss my cable anymore!


----------



## AvdB

toxic cables said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures and your thoughts Arnout.
> 
> Don't let the connectors worry you, we have been using this same batch of HE connectors coming upto 2 years now, ordered directly from HiFiMAN, and have had 0 issues with them, other then  one reported fault from hundreds.




Thanks for your reply Frank. That is a reassuring idea. The pictures do not justice to the real looks though .


----------



## Toxic Cables

jozurr said:


> I have this "issue" with one of the sides of my hifiman cables and the voice cuts out on that side sometimes. I emailed Frank back and forth and after about 20 days from the first time I pm'd him, he asked to send the cable in for warranty. The cable was received last week, but no information on it yet after multiple PMs. I can only imagine how I'd feel about buying his more expensive cables and one of them failing on me, with such slow responses from his end. It was May 2nd when had first PMed him, and it's been a month, with me being without the cable. Wondering how long it would still take going forward till I actually get the cable back. Very disappointing.


 
 Max takes care of all repairs/re-terminations. He has taken the week off to spend time with his family during the school holidays. Once he is back on Tuesday, we will take a look at any cable that has been received.
  
 I get hundreds of PM's and emails each week, in between making cables and family life, it can sometimes take me a few days. I have seen your PM's from the 30th and the following one's and i will reply to them shortly once i have replied to earlier PM's.
  
 I am sorry you feel that way, from the 1000+ cables we have sold in the last year, we have only had a handful of faults occur, mostly not manufacturing defects, but we always have taken care of them. 
  
 This cable was working fine with the previous owner, then not, so we will see what's wrong and see what needs doing.


----------



## Toxic Cables

theattorney said:


> Thank you fiascogarcia.
> 
> From Toxic's website, it looks like viper is only available for an LCD phone. The closest to it for general availability seems to be the Hybrid OCC.


 
 Hi,
  
 Sorry for the listing on the site, it's not yet been completed. The Viper and any of my other cables can be made for any headphones. I will try to update this listing this weekend, but if there is anything i can help with, please drop me a PM and i will get back to you as soon as i possibly can.


----------



## ltanasom

avdb said:


> Sorry that the reply took a bit longer. Here it goes.
> 
> I had a copper cable on my HE-400i before because of the very short and stiff stock cable. Compared to the copper cable, it sound more lively without sounding harsh at the top end. It brings back some sparkle at the high frequencies which I like, The bass is better too. Detailed, tight and accurate. It's a very detailed and refined sound, also compared to the stock cable.
> 
> On the mechanical and ergonomically side: I like the connectors better, as you have some freedom of rotation to avoid twisting the cable when mounting the connectors. No contention issues here. The sleeved part is flexible however also more heavy than the other cables. The wires after the splitter are however long enough not to have the cable pulling on the headphones when you sit. Also no microphonics to be noticed. Superb. Highly recommended.


 

 AvdB,
 Thank you for sharing. I am really interested in Silver Poison for my LCD-2F since SW22 is still beyond my budget at the moment.
 I may opt for SP.


----------



## ch1n4

theattorney said:


> I have used the search function in this thread (honest), but that didn't help me, so here goes:
> 
> I need to replace my HD600's stock cable with something better. On the basis that only a mad man (or audiophile) would spend more on the cable than the headphones themselves, my start point is the entry level, but it's not clear what are the sound signature differences between the similarly priced Scorpion and Hybrid OCC.
> 
> ...


 

 I was in the same situation as you and just ordered the BW 22 for my Sennheiser HD600 which is still a great headphone in my opinion.
 I consider myself a value investor in many aspects of life, so I also try to put things in perspective. Though it's a good idea to keep the Cable vs Headphone price in mind, it shouldn't be rule. I know people who say with that amount of money you could by these or that headphones, dacs, amps... but in my case I am satisfied with my setup and just want to finetune a little bit. As I prefer natural, organic sound over excessive details I was quite sure to order a copper cable from Frank, so it was between the Viper and the BW.
 In the end I chose the BW because the BW is treated so that it won't oxidize over time. This plus some minor differences in sq compared to the Scorpion, which should fit my taste better, are worth the additional price for me.
  
 So good luck finding a good cable for your HD 600!


----------



## ch1n4

fiascogarcia said:


> Even his lower priced cables are very well made and flexible.  I had great success with his Viper spc cable and the HD600, and I noticed a slight enhancement in clarity, but not any coloration or change in the tonal balance of the phones .  Sub bass is not the 600s strong suit, so I've always used a cable with copper to maximize bass response.  Lastly, the cable price vs. phone price is something that I also try to keep in relative balance. IMO.


 

 very helpful information. I think either Frank's Silver or Copper cable would be a great match for the HD600. It all depends on the taste and the preferences 
 Do you still have your HD 600, did you try it with BW, because I have the same thoughts as you and will also go with copper.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Still have it, it's just one of those iconic phones that I can't bring myself to sell, with it having sentimental value to me. It was my first venture into upper level phones.  Never tried the BW with it, I've always used an SPC.


----------



## ltanasom

BW is a great copper cable. I have BW22 with my Alpha Dog and BW eariler french silk with HE-400. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## 453080

I emailed Frank or Toxic cables but still no reply.
  
 As I am buying a cable tommorow, I wanted to know which termination type to choose...
 Can someone please include a picture of the termination type that toxic cables use. Or can we request a different one that is not included in the options?


----------



## 453080

xdragonslayerx said:


> I emailed Frank or Toxic cables but still no reply.
> 
> As I am buying a cable tommorow, I wanted to know which termination type to choose...
> Can someone please include a picture of the termination type that toxic cables use. Or can we request a different one that is not included in the options?


 
 Also, can we choose the amount of cable braiding?


----------



## bluewrx1025

xdragonslayerx said:


> I emailed Frank or Toxic cables but still no reply.
> 
> As I am buying a cable tommorow, I wanted to know which termination type to choose...
> Can someone please include a picture of the termination type that toxic cables use. Or can we request a different one that is not included in the options?




Frank gets pretty busy but usually tries to reply to PM as soon as he can. 

What termination were you thinking about using? I'll try and find one and send you a picture. And Frank can usually use whatever termination you want. Even if it's not on the list. You'll just have to wait for him to PM you back to make sure. 

As far as the braiding, the whole cable will be braided in the length that you choose.


----------



## 453080

bluewrx1025 said:


> Frank gets pretty busy but usually tries to reply to PM as soon as he can.
> 
> What termination were you thinking about using? I'll try and find one and send you a picture. And Frank can usually use whatever termination you want. Even if it's not on the list. You'll just have to wait for him to PM you back to make sure.
> 
> As far as the braiding, the whole cable will be braided in the length that you choose.


 
 Hey,
 Thanks for the reply, what termination type do you recommend, my current cable uses a angled oyaide termination which I find too bulky, care to recommend some angled connectors that are more minimilistic? Also, I am not a fan of the wood y-split on the occ copper cable. Can I choose a seperate y-split?


----------



## 453080

bluewrx1025 said:


> Frank gets pretty busy but usually tries to reply to PM as soon as he can.
> 
> What termination were you thinking about using? I'll try and find one and send you a picture. And Frank can usually use whatever termination you want. Even if it's not on the list. You'll just have to wait for him to PM you back to make sure.
> 
> As far as the braiding, the whole cable will be braided in the length that you choose.


 
 Also, I am stuck between choosing the Black Widow OCC Copper Litz Earphone Cable​ and the Virus OCC Silver/Copper Litz True Hybrid Earphone Cable​ for my IE 80. Which one do you recommend?


----------



## bluewrx1025

xdragonslayerx said:


> Hey,
> Thanks for the reply, what termination type do you recommend, my current cable uses a angled oyaide termination which I find too bulky, care to recommend some angled connectors that are more minimilistic? Also, I am not a fan of the wood y-split on the occ copper cable. Can I choose a seperate y-split?




http://www.neutrik.com/en/audio/plugs-and-jacks/35-mm-right-angle-stereo-plug/

Those are some pretty minimalistic right angle 3.5mm. I had an interconnect made by Frank with those and it was perfect for what I needed. Here is the link for my album and you can see it. 

http://www.head-fi.org/g/i/1076049/a/866255/vorz-ge-vorzamp-pure-ii-review-and-impressions/

As far as the splitter. Usually on the iem cables it'll usually be heat shrink but you can choose on his website what y splitter you want and he has examples on there as well. The wood ball on the cable is for the cinch.


----------



## 453080

bluewrx1025 said:


> http://www.neutrik.com/en/audio/plugs-and-jacks/35-mm-right-angle-stereo-plug/
> 
> Those are some pretty minimalistic right angle 3.5mm. I had an interconnect made by Frank with those and it was perfect for what I needed. Here is the link for my album and you can see it.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, 
 I see you have the IE 80 as well, which cable do you think will be best? How does the silver cable math with the IE 80? Sorry not the y-splitter but the wooden ball thing. Are there options to change the wood ball thing? Also how did you choose your termination option as it does not let you choose it when check out...


----------



## 453080

Thanks,
  
 Which cable do you prefer? The silver or copper or the one with both for the IE 80... Is there an option to change the wooden ball thing to maybe a metal ring on the silver wire?


----------



## bluewrx1025

xdragonslayerx said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Which cable do you prefer? The silver or copper or the one with both for the IE 80... Is there an option to change the wooden ball thing to maybe a metal ring on the silver wire?




I went with the silver poison for my IE80. To me they were a little bass heavy so the silver tamed that down a little bit.

I'm sure Frank could accommodate with whatever cinch you wanted. Not sure though so you will have to wait to see what Frank says.


----------



## 453080

bluewrx1025 said:


> I went with the silver poison for my IE80. To me they were a little bass heavy so the silver tamed that down a little bit.
> 
> I'm sure Frank could accommodate with whatever cinch you wanted. Not sure though so you will have to wait to see what Frank says.


 
 Thanks,
 How long did it take for your cable to come? Everyone says it takes months...


----------



## bluewrx1025

xdragonslayerx said:


> Thanks,
> How long did it take for your cable to come? Everyone says it takes months...


 

 Not a problem. When I first ordered it took about 6 months and was well worth the wait. Frank has since hired more help and has cut the turnaround times dramatically. I ordered a cable yesterday and it'll be about 6-8 weeks turnaround time. But trust me, they are well worth the wait. Just ask anyone on this thread.


----------



## 453080

bluewrx1025 said:


> Not a problem. When I first ordered it took about 6 months and was well worth the wait. Frank has since hired more help and has cut the turnaround times dramatically. I ordered a cable yesterday and it'll be about 6-8 weeks turnaround time. But trust me, they are well worth the wait. Just ask anyone on this thread.


 
 Ahh thx, but I'll have to wait till Frank replies to my message before I can buy the cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

xdragonslayerx said:


> Ahh thx, but I'll have to wait till Frank replies to my message before I can buy the cable.


 
 I will be going through all emails today, you can expect a reply shortly. Sorry for the wait.


----------



## ltanasom

Any advice on SP and BW22 on LCD-2F.
Will SP reduce the bass and take away some of the lush midrange of LCD-2F?
Thanks.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry, double post.


----------



## eddie0817

Hi all,
  
 Two weeks ago, I have a comparison with those famous gold plate silver CIEM cables, does anyone want to know results and how they sounds?
 exciting and those are CIEM paradise.
  
 1.Effect audio Leonidas
  
 2.Whiplash Twau
  
 3.Toxic gold silver poison
  
 4. OC studio Au+


----------



## Toxic Cables

eddie0817 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Two weeks ago, I have a comparison with those famous gold plate silver CIEM cables, does anyone want to know results and how they sounds?
> exciting and those are CIEM paradise.
> ...


 
 Damn, you have a lot of cables


----------



## eddie0817

Haha, not all of them are mine, we have a gather in Taiwan to try those cables. 
  
 My top 3 favorite cables was 1. Toxic gold silver poison, 2. Effect audio Leonidas 3. Toxic silver widow 24.
  
 I just order SW22 from Frank, hope it will become the best in my taste.


----------



## Kiats

Hahah! Excellent choices!


----------



## hifimanrookie

eddie0817 said:


> Haha, not all of them are mine, we have a gather in Taiwan to try those cables.
> 
> My top 3 favorite cables was 1. Toxic gold silver poison, 2. Effect audio Leonidas 3. Toxic silver widow 24.
> 
> I just order SW22 from Frank, hope it will become the best in my taste.



Sw22=best, period! hehehe..but seriously for its price i think it is..its not cheap..but it delivers. But what do i know..i am crazy


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Sw22=best, period! hehehe..but seriously for its price i think it is..its not cheap..but it delivers. But what do i know..i am crazy




Well, it's one of the main reasons I haven't gotten rid of my LCD 3...


----------



## longbowbbs

I am a committed SW22 fan. HD800's and LCD-X's. SW25's on the K10's.....


----------



## Meowheng

Ooooooo........SW222 on HD800s!!! Wonder how Is HD800s sounds with SW22???


----------



## malifact

I don't suppose anybody has compared Toxic Cables' Silver Poison to any of the Linum ones? I did try searching this thread, but couldn't find a comparison. Thanks.


----------



## RPB65

Well I've just bit the bullet into the SW24 cable world. lol. Can't wait to try it and report back 
 The main thing I want to hear is TTRS output from my ZX2 and hope it is all I want it to be. I have some seriously great tracks to listen to.


----------



## Toxic Cables

rpb65 said:


> Well I've just bit the bullet into the SW24 cable world. lol. Can't wait to try it and report back
> The main thing I want to hear is TTRS output from my ZX2 and hope it is all I want it to be. I have some seriously great tracks to listen to.


 

 Just saw your order, thank you.
  
 We just shipped a huge batch of IEM cables this week, we might have an extra that's unterminated, if so, you should get this pretty quick.


----------



## hkppl

Glad to hear a huge batch was shipped. Hope this would include my order which was placed by end May...


----------



## Toxic Cables

hkppl said:


> Glad to hear a huge batch was shipped. Hope this would include my order which was placed by end May...


 

 Please PM me your order details and i can check if it's shipped.


----------



## hkppl

toxic cables said:


> Please PM me your order details and i can check if it's shipped.


 
 PMed, thanks.


----------



## Smileyko

Thanks guys. I am sold!!! I will jump in with both feet. I am using the Mojo with both the OPPO PM2 and the Nighthawk. Any suggestions from you guys which cable should I get? Most thankful and I have already email this company.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just a heads up for everyone.
  
 We are currently experiencing checkout issues on the new site, so you may be unable to checkout with PayPal. The developer is working with the hosting site to get the site moved to a new panel where everything will work flawlessly and this should be completed by Sunday/Monday.
  
 In the meantime, if you would like to place an order, please PM me here or email me at info.toxic.cables@gmail.com sorry for the inconvenience this may cause to anyone.
  
 I will update when it's all operational again.


----------



## nickosiris

Just to let you know that I successfully placed an order on the TC website just now. It seemed to work ok.


----------



## Toxic Cables

nickosiris said:


> Just to let you know that I successfully placed an order on the TC website just now. It seemed to work ok.


 

 Hi Nick,
  
 Thank you for the order and confirmation here, it's very appreciated. It seems to be mostly international orders effected for some reason, while we had some orders on the site go through today, others  were cancelled due to checkout issues.
  
 We do have people working on this right now and all should be well by Monday. Person i hired to make the new website, seems to have not done a good job with this and now have some pro's working on it.


----------



## RPB65

Frank its here! Lol. Brilliant. Time for the first test.


----------



## RPB65

SW24 first 5 minutes. Well I now have a fetish for how cables feel! Lol. The fit behind my ears is better for me with this as I wear glasses to read and stuff. No comments about sound yet. Literally 5 mins with it. Am trying loads of favourite tracks for the difference trrs makes. :thumbsup_tone1:
Can anyone in UK recommend a case for this cable and my IEM please?


----------



## RPB65

32 mins in to first listen. Jazz at the Pawnshop, oh yes. Aural bliss. The sounds! Wow. Tsk tsk of cymbals is so, I don't know how to describe it, crisp, clear, drums are great and the soundstage is crazy good. It was anyway but with TRRS it's good. The background voices and glasses chinking is clearer. Who cares if it's a placebo effect, I like it! A lot.
EDIT - back home and back on it. lol. Sorry Wife I am too busy to talk to you! 1hr 45mins in. Jazz at the Pawnshop never sounded so good.


----------



## Kerouac

rpb65 said:


> 32 mins in to first listen. Jazz at the Pawnshop, oh yes. Aural bliss. The sounds! Wow. Tsk tsk of cymbals is so, I don't know how to describe it, crisp, clear, drums are great and the soundstage is crazy good. It was anyway but with TRRS it's good. The background voices and glasses chinking is clearer. Who cares if it's a placebo effect, I like it! A lot.


 

 Congrats on your SW24!
 32 minutes already? => burn-in process should be almost finished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I also like cables....uhhhh...placebo a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Happy listening!


----------



## genius753

I have take a silver poison cable for my audeze lcd-2f to connect on my cavalli liquid carbon amp and another cable to connect my onkyo dpx1 on my amp...I should wait still 1 or 2 week...I look forward


----------



## lgreen666

I got a portable DAP (Cowon Plenue P - not that well known in the west compared with all the A&K type stuff) and I quickly realised I needed something better than my 12 year old etymotic 4p (mind in terms of value they were probably the best bargain i’ve had) so I bought in quick succession shure 846 for commuting/travelling (I got them for a good price) and the Audeze LCD-X for listening at home… both were excellent “out of the box” and the 846 a stunning upgrade over the 4p. I also knew that “everyone” upgraded the cables so I lurked around on here and found the Toxic Cable thread (pretty hard to miss it)… since I am in Manchester (England not NH) I really liked the idea of buying something made here in Britain (I think it best to drop the UK bit since it isn’t really ‘united’ anymore - an irrelevant aside for most on this forum) and I read my way through the hundreds of pages. Initially I was worried about the comments about waiting 6 months, no communication and the occasional person saying cables “are snake oil”…well:
  
 I contacted Frank, he replied, I asked his advice and moved up to the SilverWidow 24 for the LCD-X  well it arrived almost exactly when Frank said it would (11 weeks and that included Xmas) and without burning in it was night and day better than the stock cable and just got better. The sound was clear as if it had been congested (especially in lower mids and upper bass - sorry if wrong terms) and the treble so much easier and natural.  I know some folks say cables make no difference and I do think there are somethings in ‘hi-fi’ which are not the easiest to prove (hi-res I’m talking about you - though that doesn’t stop me buying stuff in 24/192 just in case - but think about it I’m a middle age man who has listened to loud music for decades - how much above the dog’s frequency will I hear) but getting back to cables well if you want to tell if there is a difference go back  to the stock cable, then back to the custom one as many times as you like - the change isn’t subjective! 
  
 Then an updated version of my DAP was released (with a 40% hike in price but still a third of A&K) and one of the main improvements was a balanced output so back my SilverWidow went to be re-terminated for 3.5 TRRS (at a very reasonable price) and back out came the stock cable! Lord it was a long couple of weeks -leaden is my best description of what it sounds like when you have become used to a good custom cable. Anyway my cable came back and the balanced output really is an improvement. I don’t understand the technicalities but it is a real step up…. for anyone considering spending over £3K on a A&K 380 I strongly urge you to try the Cowon Plenue S with a balanced cable (you will save yourself more than enough to get a LCD-X and SilverWidow22 (never mind 24)).
  
 So I decided I would see about getting a cable for the 846 and contacted Frank - he asked what I wanted out of it and I said balanced and some control of the boomy bass the 846 can have and - whereas I had reckoned on SilverWidow he advised SilverPoison at a £90 saving! Now you know you are dealing with someone special when they advise you to spend less money with them!
  
 Again the cables came quicker then estimated (it was only 9 weeks this time) and without a minutes burn in they are so much better than the Shure cable it is outrageous! Obviously some of this is going from Stock single ended to balanced but the change is bigger than going from SE to balanced on the LCD-X (which was itself a substantial improvement). I know the 846 isn’t very favoured on head-fi as it is the Montblanc of IEMs (but that isn’t to say Montblanc don’t make great fountain pens - they do, but there are more interesting ones out there) but listening to them connected with the SilverPoison balanced and it is hard to imagine how any IEM could sound better than this…

 So buying custom cable has been a big big upgrade, buying from Frank has been a pure pleasure and if anyone is reading this as I was when I was considering whether to buy I can honestly say you can’t do better than deal with Frank.
  
 I am sorry that my iphone photography is poor - the cables look a million times better in reality (particularly the SilverPoison which looks simply stunning)
  
 so in the first one we have the SilverPoison meeting "Jack Straw" (no not the ex labour mp)

 and in the second one we have the SilverWidow meeting 'Tom Sawyer' who is probably better known these days compared to 'Jack Straw'

 I am sorry my photos do no justice at all to these marvellous cables


----------



## RPB65

I'm in awe myself at my new SW24 TRRS cable too. I must admit I do eye up the SE846's a lot, but don't know if I can get them over the Noble K10's I also want.
 LCD-X? Wow. Way out of my price league but nice cans!


----------



## Toxic Cables

rpb65 said:


> Frank its here! Lol. Brilliant. Time for the first test.


 
 Awesome, glad you are happy with it. Will only continue to get better.
  
 Thank you for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Toxic Cables

lgreen666 said:


> I got a portable DAP (Cowon Plenue P - not that well known in the west compared with all the A&K type stuff) and I quickly realised I needed something better than my 12 year old etymotic 4p (mind in terms of value they were probably the best bargain i’ve had) so I bought in quick succession shure 846 for commuting/travelling (I got them for a good price) and the Audeze LCD-X for listening at home… both were excellent “out of the box” and the 846 a stunning upgrade over the 4p. I also knew that “everyone” upgraded the cables so I lurked around on here and found the Toxic Cable thread (pretty hard to miss it)… since I am in Manchester (England not NH) I really liked the idea of buying something made here in Britain (I think it best to drop the UK bit since it isn’t really ‘united’ anymore - an irrelevant aside for most on this forum) and I read my way through the hundreds of pages. Initially I was worried about the comments about waiting 6 months, no communication and the occasional person saying cables “are snake oil”…well:
> 
> I contacted Frank, he replied, I asked his advice and moved up to the SilverWidow 24 for the LCD-X  well it arrived almost exactly when Frank said it would (11 weeks and that included Xmas) and without burning in it was night and day better than the stock cable and just got better. The sound was clear as if it had been congested (especially in lower mids and upper bass - sorry if wrong terms) and the treble so much easier and natural.  I know some folks say cables make no difference and I do think there are somethings in ‘hi-fi’ which are not the easiest to prove (hi-res I’m talking about you - though that doesn’t stop me buying stuff in 24/192 just in case - but think about it I’m a middle age man who has listened to loud music for decades - how much above the dog’s frequency will I hear) but getting back to cables well if you want to tell if there is a difference go back  to the stock cable, then back to the custom one as many times as you like - the change isn’t subjective!
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you for the great write up Leopold and your very nice comments.  I am really glad you are happy with the cables and service mate, i always do try my best.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Website is back up, sorry to those that tried to order and found the site to be down and i appreciate your emails letting me know.
  
 Hopefully the site should be working at it should now with no issues with checkout.
  
 With a full team of staff now working on making your cables, our wait times is shorter then it has been in years, and with the decline of the Pound post Brexit, they are cheaper then they have ever been for those purchasing from outside the UK.


----------



## RPB65

Hi all,
 I want to be able to use my SW24 TRRS cable with my iPhone 6S+
 Can I use 'any old' Female TRRS to Male TRS converter or does it have to be a certain type?
 Thx,
 Rich.


----------



## fiascogarcia

rpb65 said:


> Hi all,
> I want to be able to use my SW24 TRRS cable with my iPhone 6S+
> Can I use 'any old' Female TRRS to Male TRS converter or does it have to be a certain type?
> Thx,
> Rich.


 
 Any one should work.


----------



## eddie0817

Finally received those awesome cables from Frank, now I almost have all cables from Toxic.
  
 Silver widow 22/24, Black widow, Virus, Gold poison, and Crystal Piccolino.
  
 My favorite is Crystal Piccolino 
  
 Thanks Frank, I don't know which cable left I should get from you? haha
  
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/93828100@N00/albums/72157670697190076


----------



## Kerouac

eddie0817 said:


> Finally received those awesome cables from Frank, now I almost have all cables from Toxic.
> 
> Silver widow 22/24, Black widow, Virus, Gold poison, and Crystal Piccolino.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Whoa...cable heaven!!!
  
 Hmmm, I have a Crystal Piccolino interconnect (love it!)
 That CP cable must have costed you a small fortune


----------



## eddie0817

Indeed, the cable was 385 GBP 
 I really love it.


----------



## Kerouac

eddie0817 said:


> Indeed, the cable was 385 GBP
> I really love it.


 
  
 Now, £385 (although it's still a lot of money) ain't that bad imo...I expected it to be more expensive, considering my CP mini interconnect (which I picked up in the HF classifieds) officially costed around $300 new....and that's only a very short ic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I might need an extra silver or silver/gold cable (have to do some cable matching first) for a ciem I ordered 2½ weeks ago.
 Maybe I order that CP cable (or a SW 22/24) later on...don't see the CP one on the new website though
  
 Any (CP) impressions on signature and ergonomics would be nice/welcome


----------



## RPB65

SW24 mini-review from an absolute amateur who knows nothing about anything! Nor do I claim to! lol.
  
 ZX2 / SW24 balanced / Shure SE425 - DSD files from Bluecoast music, FLAC and AIFF from HDTracks, Qobuz Sublime streaming.
  
 34 hours in.............
 I could tell the difference the balanced cable made from the minute I plugged it in. I do not know the correct terminology but the sound was more detailed with me hearing instruments clearer than previously. I cannot state how much difference the actual cable materials have made as I went straight for the best I could afford on this and have no way of comparing it with anything else.
 It was a Holy ****** night last night! It sounds absolutely incredible. Madonna with the live audience is just unreal. After repeatedly replaying '4 minutes', 'Like a Prayer 2008' and 'Vogue' I went for a change of pace and played some HDTracks Binaural+ albums, Noah Wall - Down Home Blues and Wycliffe Gordon - Dreams of New Orleans then I wrapped up with one of the best albums I will ever hear in terms of how good these singers are, Chesky Records - The Worlds Greatest Audiophile Recordings. I cannot stress how good balanced is with a good cable through the ZX2 playing stuff like this.
 Just think though, I have another 'dimension' still to hear when I get some TOTL CIEMS! lol.
 Noah's voice is stunning, nuff said.
 Wycliffe's instrument playing is sublime.
 Then what can I say about Livingston Taylor singing 'Isn't She Lovely'? OMG, seriously? My ears are being treated to an audio dessert of banoffee proportions! 
 Rebecca Pidgeon - 'Spanish Harlem', WHAT? How the ****** does she sing like that? Aural heaven. Comparable to an oozing treacle sponge being slowly eaten whilst treasuring every little piece of it and the custard that is Rebecca's tone!
  
 EDIT - Just to add, I find there is virtually zero microphonic with this cable which is a bonus. The standard Shure cable used to do my head in. Every move I could hear. lol.
 Secondly, I prefer the cable behind my head 'properly' held up with the little collar or the cable around my ear gets annoying to me. I used to wear the cable around the front of me a lot whilst I just sit here however I find that annoying as the cable moves too much and bugs me at my ears.
  
 Went to bed at 3am. Done, ears and brain stunned by what they have been listening to. 
 My wife is like, its only music! Oh my Dearest Wife, if only you knew.......................


----------



## STR-1

Hi everyone. I'm new to this thread - followed a link from the Chord Dave thread. I've ploughed through the last nine months of posts and fully accept that Toxic Cables are very well thought of. However, given the reputation they appear to have, I am surprised not to see any impressions of these cables with more flagship headphones. Yes, I've seen many comments on how well they work with the HD800 (I have these, and the HD600) but I would welcome hearing from anyone who has used them with the HIFIMAN HE1000 or Audeze LCD-4 (both of which I have, with stock SE cables), or with the Abyss? And has anyone used them with the Chord Dave. Thanks in advance for any additional impressions.


----------



## longbowbbs

str-1 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this thread - followed a link from the Chord Dave thread. I've ploughed through the last nine months of posts and fully accept that Toxic Cables are very well thought of. However, given the reputation they appear to have, I am surprised not to see any impressions of these cables with more flagship headphones. Yes, I've seen many comments on how well they work with the HD800 (I have these, and the HD600) but I would welcome hearing from anyone who has used them with the HIFIMAN HE1000 or Audeze LCD-4 (both of which I have, with stock SE cables), or with the Abyss? And has anyone used them with the Chord Dave. Thanks in advance for any additional impressions.


 
 I have the Silver Widow SW22's with my LCD-X's and they are terrific. A solid upgrade from stock with a more defined bass and clearer high's. I have the Balanced version with my Simaudio Moon 430HA and am currently using a PS Audio Directstream Jr for a DAC. Awesome combo.


----------



## eddie0817

Hi all,
  
 I would like to share the cables I purchase from Frank, in the beginning I brought a second hand SW25.5 for my Fitear TO334, after that I fall in love with those toxic cable and poisoned.
  
 First cable SW25.5
  

  
 SW24, that time I upgrade my CIEM to VisionEars 6 X1, and player to Lotoo PAW GOLD
  

  
 Virus 24

  
  
 Gold poison => super soft and nice looking cable

  
 Crystal piccolino
  

  
 Black widow
  

  
 SW22 !!!!!
  

  
  
 Actually, both cables sounds different, I like SW22, CP, BW and GP.
 So what is the next ? Ask Frank to develope new cable, maybe the 8 wire GP.  
  
 Thanks


----------



## hifimanrookie

eddie0817 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to share the cables I purchase from Frank, in the beginning I brought a second hand SW25.5 for my Fitear TO334, after that I fall in love with those toxic cable and poisoned.
> 
> ...



U never know when he comes up with another new and better sounding cable to stun us..maybe he is already working on one ....mmmmmmmm Frank????? 

On another note..i maybe need a new balanced cable also in the near future..but this time for an iem....as i am lookin into maybe one of the best sounding silicone customs build in its pricerange.... Its a secret for now..but when i have them i report back...  all i can say is this..its a gem not many know about....and you know me..i dont do standard but demand utmost quality, but i dont wanna go all out crazy with my spending..decisions decisions..whahahaha


----------



## RPB65

Someone help me out please! My search skills have deserted me ***. I need to convert my SW24 TRRS into TRS so i can use my cable with my iPhone and Macbook Air. However all i can find is of no use to me and Google is almost laughing at my inane inability to be able to find a simple adaptor!


----------



## Toxic Cables

rpb65 said:


> Someone help me out please! My search skills have deserted me ***. I need to convert my SW24 TRRS into TRS so i can use my cable with my iPhone and Macbook Air. However all i can find is of no use to me and Google is almost laughing at my inane inability to be able to find a simple adaptor!


 

 We do make them, but they are £55, i have emailed you a link to some cheaper alternatives, i am not 100% on if those will work, but you can always return them if not.


----------



## RPB65

Right, that adaptor is the CTIA version as per the picture below.
 http://blog.mklec.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/CTIA_standard_vs_OMTP_standard.png
 I just need to find the picture for HiFiman TRRS. LOL


----------



## Toxic Cables

rpb65 said:


> Right, that adaptor is the CTIA version as per the picture below.
> http://blog.mklec.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/CTIA_standard_vs_OMTP_standard.png
> I just need to find the picture for HiFiman TRRS. LOL


 

  
 Just Google Hifiman pinout and you will find what you need.


----------



## Toxic Cables

eddie0817 said:


>


 
  
 Thanks for sharing the Pictures Eddie, mind if i borrow some of these for the website?
  
 That's one awesome collection of cables you have there


----------



## eddie0817

Sure, please check your email.


----------



## Jbons

Hi friends! Have no experience, help me). 8 wire BW for HD800 can only be used with Balanced Connector or 6.3 mm connector can be used? And one more question, does it make sense to order from Frank cable https://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/product/1ft-black-widow-litz-26awg-occ-cryo-stranded-copper-wire-3/ and make it yourself, and not wait so long. Sorry for machine translation, not perfect English. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Jbons

Hi friends! Have no experience, help me). 8 wire BW for HD800 can only be used with Balanced Connector or 6.3 mm connector can be used? And one more question, does it make sense to order from Frank cable https://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/product/1ft-black-widow-litz-26awg-occ-cryo-stranded-copper-wire-3/ and make it yourself, and not wait so long. Sorry for machine translation, not perfect English. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## sharon124

Hi friends,
  
 i want your ideas for this:
  
 If i connect Chord Mojo to Amp using Stereo to RCA cable,please let me know what would be the best material, either pure copper or pure Silver?
  
 NOTE:headphone is Senn HD800S


----------



## Toxic Cables

jbons said:


> Hi friends! Have no experience, help me). 8 wire BW for HD800 can only be used with Balanced Connector or 6.3 mm connector can be used? And one more question, does it make sense to order from Frank cable https://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/product/1ft-black-widow-litz-26awg-occ-cryo-stranded-copper-wire-3/ and make it yourself, and not wait so long. Sorry for machine translation, not perfect English. Thanks for any advice!


 

 I can make the cable either balanced or single ended.
  
 If you cannot wait, i can always supply you with a DIY kit, everything you need to build the cable. Please do note, the DIY BW wire on sale is the 26AWG, while the wire i use for my cables is the 22AWG version.


----------



## Jbons

Thank you very much, Frank! Will write you in PM. In Ukraine, too, will be connoisseurs of your wonderful products)))


----------



## Toxic Cables

Toxic Cables Final Audio headphone cables now available, we have just received our connectors in silver and gold to match your headphones​ ​  ​ ​


----------



## Toxic Cables

I know there are a lot of emails pending, my apologies for the wait.
  
 Schools broke out for the summer holidays and i promised to spend some time with my son, i will get all the emails replied to tomorrow.


----------



## Kiats

Absolutely gorgeous! I look forward to trying these on, Frank!


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  ​ *New cable or should i say cables with our new first of it's kind wire will be announced tomorrow*​  ​ *​Took us the good part of this year to design and finalise the design of these wires and we have had the final wire to hand for testing the last week and i have been extremely pleased with the results *​  ​ *Just waiting on the delivery of my new LCD-4 and couple of Sine headphones so that we can run a prize draw for a Sine and new cable alongside the new release*​  ​ ​


----------



## Rowethren

toxic cables said:


> ​  ​ *New cable or should i say cables with our new first of it's kind wire will be announced tomorrow*​  ​ *​Took us the good part of this year to design and finalise the design of these wires and we have had the final wire to hand for testing the last week and i have been extremely pleased with the results *​  ​ *Just waiting on the delivery of my new LCD-4 and couple of Sine headphones so that we can run a prize draw for a Sine and new cable alongside the new release*​  ​ ​


 
 Nice! Can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## Fsilva

Just received my Silver Poison OCC Cryo Silver Earphone cable!! Oh the joy!!!!


----------



## ltanasom

Frank,

The cable was sent back to you for your checking.
Thank you for your prompt reply.
Very excited with your new cables.

Luck


----------



## hifimanrookie

Come on frank..give it to me..show me the new sexy stuff..hehehehe
Pricedraw huh? Mmmmmmm


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> Come on frank..give it to me..show me the new sexy stuff..hehehehe
> Pricedraw huh? Mmmmmmm


 
 Down boy....Whoa......Throw some water on this guy!


----------



## Malevolent

toxic cables said:


> ​  ​ *New cable or should i say cables with our new first of it's kind wire will be announced tomorrow*​  ​ *​Took us the good part of this year to design and finalise the design of these wires and we have had the final wire to hand for testing the last week and i have been extremely pleased with the results *​  ​ *Just waiting on the delivery of my new LCD-4 and couple of Sine headphones so that we can run a prize draw for a Sine and new cable alongside the new release*​  ​ ​


 
  
 I hope they are available for IEMs too. Can't wait to see what you've cooked up!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Countdown begins.
  
 While we see a rush from other manufacturers announcing new cables since our announcement yesterday, our new cables are in a league of their own.
  
 Watch this space.
  
 Taking pictures in a moment.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Noooo..arrgghhh..the wait is killin me


----------



## Rowethren

Exciting


----------



## sensui123

Consider me intrigued......Frank wouldn't bring this much hype without substance.


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Noooo..arrgghhh..the wait is killin me


 
 Patience my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I am not a photographer so trying to take the best pictures i can to show the cables to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 2 Cables done, so another 2 to take.
  
 On a side note, i replied to most emails last night, but there are many left, so if you have not had a reply yet, i will reply to you tonight. Sorry for the wait.


----------



## Fsilva

A picture from my Toxic Silver Poison OCC Cryo Silver and my setup, sorry for the quality but all the money has been invested at this! No money to invest on a camera now


----------



## RPB65

Deleted


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  ​ ​


----------



## RPB65

Like the saying goes Frank, "pics or it didn't happen!"


----------



## bluewrx1025

Woo! Can't wait to see them Frank.


----------



## Toxic Cables

​ 
Here it is, Toxic Cables new​  ​ HYDRA​  ​ Pure OCC Cryo Type 4 Litz Silver in a whopping 18AWG and 22AWG​  ​ The Hydra is the first of it's kind, not only is it our first pure silver litz cable, this cable utilises 3 different sized silver strands within each of the 6 bundled silver strands within each wire. All of the 4 wires used to make each cable contain 6 bundles of silver strands with each bundle being made from 3 different sized OCC Pure Silver strands with cotton dampening at the core of the wire.​  ​ Previously we have always used gold based cables, although not as conductive as pure silver (which our competitors will always point out) we have always believed in designing wired based on how they sound, regardless of how conductive they might be.​  ​ We have still always wanted to offer our customers an all silver cable, we did at a point with the Anthrax stranded silver cable,but i soon took this off the shelf as i never liked how it sounded, bright, harsh, lacking in the low end and very muddy before long hours of burn in with most headphones.​  ​ Earlier this year, i started working with the leading manufacturer of Pure OCC Wires who we have had a good relationship with for many years and agreed to make us small batches of wire with my specific designs, till i loved the sound of a particular design and we hit gold on the 3rd batch and after refining it a little, we now have the 4th and final batch in hand as of last week.​  ​ I am now quite confident in releasing this first of it's kind and the largest gauge silver headphone cable on the market.​  ​ We have not used multiple wires to make up the 18awg as others do to make up larger gauges, but this is a new single 18awg wire, we also have a 22awg available of the same design and construct ​  ​ Hydra 18awg For Audez'e​ ​​ ​ ​  ​ Hydra 18awg for Sennheiser HD800/HD800S​ ​ ​  ​ Hydra 22awg 2pin IEM cable​ ​  ​  ​ Hydra 18awg 2 Wire version for IEM (equivalent to 4 x 21awg)​ ​ ​ 
Comparison of the Hydra 18awg and the Silver Widow 22 (22awg)​ ​  
 ​  
 ​  
  
  
  
  
  
 ​


----------



## Toxic Cables

I had the LCD-4 delivered to today, still waiting for the sine, should be here in next day or so and will run the prize draw then.


----------



## RPB65

WOW! How thick is that cable! LOL.


----------



## bluewrx1025

toxic cables said:


> ​
> [COLOR=008000]Here it is, Toxic Cables new[/COLOR]​
> [COLOR=FF0000]HYDRA[/COLOR]​
> [COLOR=008000]Pure OCC Cryo Type 4 Litz Silver in a whopping 18AWG and 22AWG[/COLOR]​
> ...



Amazing as always Frank! Now I know what to save up for on my next cable purchase.


----------



## Rowethren

Very nice!!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

rpb65 said:


> WOW! How thick is that cable! LOL.


 
 It is a thick cable, a lot of silver there, but still unobtrusive for headphone cable and very comfortable.
  
 Pictured 2 headphone cables are already sold, so we will get some end user feedback soon.


----------



## Fsilva

Delete


----------



## Kiats

Gorgeous pictures, Frank! Exciting stuff! I, for one, look forward to hearing how it sounds.


----------



## Fsilva

Damn Frank if I knew about the new cables i think i would had waited instead of buying the Silver Poison


----------



## Toxic Cables

Price Update​  ​ Below prices are for 6ft headphone cables​  ​ Hydra 18awg £625 (Flagship Litz cable)​ Hydra 22awg £360​  ​ Below prices are for 4ft IEM cables​  ​ Hydra 22awg £305​ Hydra 18awg (2 wire version, equivalent to 4 x 21AWG) £285​  ​  ​  ​


----------



## mochill

What a sexy cable


----------



## Fsilva

@Toxic Cables Frank can i return my Silver Poison and swap it for the new Hydra 18awg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it has only 2 days of use


----------



## bluewrx1025

Awesome! Thanks for the prices Frank. Now to save up


----------



## bluewrx1025

I also noticed we are at post 8888. For those on the east coast there was a runaway train called "Crazy Eights." The train number was CSX 8888 and was loaded with some toxic chemicals. It inspired the movie Unstoppable starring Denzel Washington. Here's a wiki in case anyone is interested. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSX_8888_incident

Sorry to be a little off topic. Just thought it was ironic haha


----------



## sensui123

I think I need to change my pants......hands down the most gorgeous cables I've seen.  Awesome stuff Frank....when I get back into funding the head-fi stuff again after my excursions...expect to hear from me again my friend.


----------



## ltanasom

Frank,

Very beautiful cable as always.


----------



## Toxic Cables

fsilva said:


> @Toxic Cables Frank can i return my Silver Poison and swap it for the new Hydra 18awg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Unfortunately we cannot take back used cables, you should be able to sell this for a good price quite easily. Once you do, let me know what you sold it for and i will sort something out for you on the new cable.
  
 Unfortunately i keep new releases to myself till the very last minute for a reason which is why i could not tell anyone about it earlier or before your purchase, that reason should be apparent if your read my last few posts.
  
 Hope you understand.


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> Gorgeous pictures, Frank! Exciting stuff! I, for one, look forward to hearing how it sounds.


 
  


mochill said:


> What a sexy cable


 
  


bluewrx1025 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the prices Frank. Now to save up


 
  


sensui123 said:


> I think I need to change my pants......hands down the most gorgeous cables I've seen.  Awesome stuff Frank....when I get back into funding the head-fi stuff again after my excursions...expect to hear from me again my friend.


 
  


ltanasom said:


> Frank,
> 
> Very beautiful cable as always.


 

 Thank you very much guys, am glad you all like them.


----------



## mochill

your welcome for the sexy cable


----------



## tkteo

toxic cables said:


> Price Update​Below prices are for 4ft IEM cables​
> Hydra 22awg £305​Hydra 18awg (2 wire version, equivalent to 4 x 21AWG) £285​




Update: I have ordered the Hydra 18awg 2-wire version for CIEM.


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Our new 3.5mm jacks, the gold was done for the Final Audio headphones to match the headphones*​  ​ ​


----------



## Rowethren

Just looking at the 2 wire IEM version and am a bit confused, how does that actually work as there is only 1 cable per side? Is it split internally in a way you can't see? How flexible is it compared to the Silver Widow 22 and how should it effect the sound comparatively? Really tempted by this as the single strand looks way more comfortable with glasses!


----------



## ltanasom

Frank,
  
 I just made an order for your new Hydra for my Audeze LCD-2.
 Really looking forward to listening to it.
  
 LT


----------



## Shini44

looking forward to hear about Silver Widow vs Hyrda. the reason why i always pick SW22 over any silver cable is the bass. i think the gold % in the SW cable (with the way that frank make it) make the bass so epic, it sound punchier than normal silver. even the Treble got more air.
  
  
 now with the Hydra is here the silver game vs SW22 might change?  i assume the Hydra will still sound like silver but more refined and at its finest? yet will not be different as i hope?


----------



## volvoflip

I just place the order for Hydra 18AWG 2-wires and Hydra 22AWG 4-wires for my A12.
  
 I'm really looking forward to them now!!
  
 Big thanks to Frank for your prompt response, as always.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Kerouac

tkteo said:


> Update:* I have ordered the Hydra 18awg 2-wire version for CIEM.* Thank you Frank for expediting this purchase and the preview discount!


 
  
 Did you choose the Hydra with your H8.2 ciem in mind?
 I've read that that one matches best with silver => Hydra also got my attention now
 Hopefully it is not too thick / heavy for (c)iem use...
  


shini44 said:


> looking forward to hear about *Silver Widow vs Hyrda. *the reason why i always pick SW22 over any silver cable is the bass. i think the gold % in the SW cable (with the way that frank make it) make the bass so epic, it sound punchier than normal silver. even the Treble got more air.
> 
> now with the Hydra is here the silver game vs SW22 might change?  i assume the Hydra will still sound like silver but more refined and at its finest? yet will not be different as i hope?


 
  
 Yep...a SW22 vs Hydra sq & signature comparison would be very interesting indeed


----------



## Fsilva

toxic cables said:


> Unfortunately we cannot take back used cables, you should be able to sell this for a good price quite easily. Once you do, let me know what you sold it for and i will sort something out for you on the new cable.
> 
> Unfortunately i keep new releases to myself till the very last minute for a reason which is why i could not tell anyone about it earlier or before your purchase, that reason should be apparent if your read my last few posts.
> 
> Hope you understand.


 

 Of course Frank no bad blood here and i totally understand. I was just teasing you, actually i´m quite happy with my cable, as i do believe all Toxic Cable owners are with their one cables. Will keep this one for awhile and i certainly know which will be my next cable upgrade fo sure.
 You just keep doing what you do best!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

fsilva said:


> Of course Frank no bad blood here and i totally understand. I was just teasing you, actually i´m quite happy with my cable, as i do believe all Toxic Cable owners are with their one cables. Will keep this one for awhile and i certainly know which will be my next cable upgrade fo sure.
> You just keep doing what you do best!!


 

 Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Shini44

once i finish with my current setups, i will go with Hydra 18AWG 
  
 few days ago i've bought SW22 for my moded TH900 (HD800 connectors) 
  
 i love it when frank bring a new top cable, i remember going from SW25 to SW22, i assumed i won't be able to hear the difference but frank keep surprising me each time.
  
 can't wait to order the Hydra 18AWG  :<  but got to buy WA5-LE tubes and maybe LAu amp first.


----------



## joes15

I've made an order for the hydra 22AWG iem cable. Really looking forward to comparing it with my SW cables.


----------



## iichigoz

I'm so interested in the Hydra but I don't see it on the website. Can anyone direct me to it?


----------



## tkteo

kerouac said:


> Did you choose the Hydra with your H8.2 ciem in mind?
> I've read that that one matches best with silver => Hydra also got my attention now
> Hopefully it is not too thick / heavy for (c)iem use...


 
  
 Yes H8.2 is one of the CIEMs in my collection I will pair Hydra with. Most of my CIEM sound sigs don't feature a sharp tuning (e.g. Aether, Noble 6), and silver seems litz seems like the appropriate candidate to attempt getting more resolution.


----------



## john777

iichigoz said:


> I'm so interested in the Hydra but I don't see it on the website. Can anyone direct me to it?




Yes Frank, do old customers have a secret password to access the order page or have you taken it off sale?


----------



## iichigoz

LOL, hopefully not. I really want to order one. Have always been interested in his cables.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Unfortunately i have not yet had the chance to list the cable on the website yet, i will try to get it up in the next day or so.  If you need to order in the meantime, please PM me and i will reply to you this evening as going to get a little sleep now as been up all night replying to emails, making cables and taking new orders.
  
 Thank you to everyone for all the orders, these cables cables have been extremely popular and i promise you will not be disappointed with them. 
  
 Please follow our Facebook page for new updates, prize draws and general discussions,
  
*Facebook*


----------



## iichigoz

Frank reply my email before you go and sleep! I will make payment first! haha


----------



## Miller

Just send a PM or Mail with your configuration and he will get back to you. The cable has just arrived and it looks like he is just getting a few hours of sleep. I am sure he'll update the website anytime soon.


----------



## Loose-Leaf

I borrowed Toxic cables Venom to try with Audeze 3c ,.Toxic did a very good job at voicing their flagship cable .


----------



## eddie0817

Hi all,
  
 I am just ordered Hydra 22 awg, after I got it I will compare with my SW22. 
  
 Thanks
  
 Eddie


----------



## iichigoz

Me too! Just made payment and can't wait for it to come!


----------



## ltanasom

New Hydra is very popular indeed!


----------



## Kiats

loose-leaf said:


> I borrowed Toxic cables Venom to try with Audeze 3c ,.Toxic did a very good job at voicing their flagship cable .




Yes, Frank does an excellent job with the Venom and copper Venom.


----------



## volvoflip

eddie0817 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am just ordered Hydra 22 awg, after I got it I will compare with my SW22.
> 
> ...




Looking forward to your impression and comparison. 

I also ordered Hydra 22awg and 18awg for IEM and will definitely compare them with my SW24.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thank you to everyone for their orders, these have been selling much more quickly then i ever expected, but i have 0 doubt everyone will be extremely happy with Hydra, i designed the cable to ensure that.
  
 I will reply to all other emails and PM's shortly and for anyone else looking for one, please get in touch, if it takes me awhile to get back to you please bare with me, with making cables, answering messages and family life, it does sometimes take me time to get through all the messages.


----------



## rgs9200m

Has anyone tried a Toxic cable on an Audeze LCD4 or a Hifiman HE1000? If so, any impressions? Thanks.


----------



## Kiats

rgs9200m said:


> Has anyone tried a Toxic cable on an Audeze LCD4 or a Hifiman HE1000? If so, any impressions? Thanks.




Not on the LCD 4, but sw22 on the HE1000. It increases the edge to the sound without compromising the organic signature of the HE1000 drivers. Good for people who complain about the stock cables bringing with it a certain veil.


----------



## rgs9200m

Thanks Kiats for that. I'm not sure the HE1000 needs more edge; maybe more fullness.


----------



## Kiats

rgs9200m said:


> Thanks Kiats for that. I'm not sure the HE1000 needs more edge; maybe more fullness.




No worries.  well, in which case, you should try the BW. For myself, most times I'm content just to use the stock cable with the HE1000 as I like its detailed and yet laid back sound.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Some good news, we now have Crystal Cables Piccolino back in stock after selling out earlier this month, we have just secured the very last of the Piccolino wire Crystal cable intend to to make.
  
 Although it has been rumoured that Crystal Cable no longer had this wire available, they did have a spool and a half remaining which i have just secured.


----------



## angelsblood

Oh wow! What a gorgeous cable the hydra!!! Expect to hear from me soon Frank  I'm eyeing on you hydra 18awg


----------



## Shini44

i have a feeling that the Hydra 18AWG will replace all my cables sometime in 2017 O-o''  must test it later


----------



## Panoyski

If anybody's no longer happy with their Silver Widows after comparing them to the Hydra please be aware that I,ll be happy to offer them a second home. Preferably balanced to be used for HEK.


----------



## stvc

Thanks Frank, nicely done on the bass dial for my Roxanne. Looking forward for my Venom!


----------



## volvoflip

Received my Hydra 22awg for IEM today. Tested it briefly with my A12, and I have to say the sound is amazing! 

My first impression is it improves the clarity, separation, and sound stage quite significantly comparing to the stock cable or even with SW24. The mid is full and smooth. The high is so clear and extended. The bass is tight but reduced a bit. Overall, it a very good pure silver cable! 

Comparing the Hydra22 with SW24, as you would expect from the gold portion, SW24 has a bit fuller and more bass impact than the Hydra. However, I find the Hydra has much clearer and extended high, which I really love! 

I cannot say Hydra is a better cable than the SW, but they are different. These two are of course the top notch cables in the market. I guess it all comes down to the type of music and preference of the listener.


----------



## Shini44

volvoflip said:


> I cannot say Hydra is a better cable than the SW, but they are different. These two are of course the top notch cables in the market. I guess it all comes down to the type of music and preference of the listener.


 
 have you burned in the Hydra for at last 100 hours before you started comparing? if not then i say wait a little before doing so.
  
 unless your goal was to compare it out of the box vs a burned in SW24.


----------



## Rowethren

volvoflip said:


> Received my Hydra 22awg for IEM today. Tested it briefly with my A12, and I have to say the sound is amazing!
> 
> My first impression is it improves the clarity, separation, and sound stage quite significantly comparing to the stock cable or even with SW24. The mid is full and smooth. The high is so clear and extended. The bass is tight but reduced a bit. Overall, it a very good pure silver cable!
> 
> ...




Nice impressions thanks. Don't suppose you have any picture of them you could share with an eager crowd!


----------



## volvoflip

shini44 said:


> have you burned in the Hydra for at last 100 hours before you started comparing? if not then i say wait a little before doing so.
> 
> unless your goal was to compare it out of the box vs a burned in SW24.




No, that was out-of-the-box impression. Burning the cable now and will give more impression later. 





rowethren said:


> Nice impressions thanks. Don't suppose you have any picture of them you could share with an eager crowd!




Pictures are coming tonight!


----------



## Kiats

volvoflip said:


> Received my Hydra 22awg for IEM today. Tested it briefly with my A12, and I have to say the sound is amazing!
> 
> My first impression is it improves the clarity, separation, and sound stage quite significantly comparing to the stock cable or even with SW24. The mid is full and smooth. The high is so clear and extended. The bass is tight but reduced a bit. Overall, it a very good pure silver cable!
> 
> ...




Ooh... Eagerly awaiting mine as well as the BW for the Final Audio Sonorous X...


----------



## Miller

*Hydra 18AWG // HD800S*
  
 I have received my Hydra today and would like to share some of my Day-1 impressions. I was looking for something to do late night listening of my digital rig which consists of the following components:
  
 iMac//Audirvana with Qobuz//Mutec MC-3 USB//Genlec 8330+7350//Vovox AES//Violectric 850&280//HD800S
  
 In the past I have ordered with Frank a SP for my Shure SE535-LTD and SW for my Spiral Ears 5se, so it was natural to ask him for a nice cable for my HD800S. Since I was looking for something a bit special and was not really convinced with the Venom Frank offered a new secret 18AWG cable. A couple of mails later my order was placed.
  
 As you would assume the build quality is top notch, looking very clean and well sorted.
  

  

  
 I was afraid that it might be too stiff or heavy, but it is smooth and weight wise for a 3m cable still comfortable enough.
  
 My very first listen was weird, since I had a specific assumption of how the cable would perform. Being all silver I thought of sparkle with a pronounced high end. But that was not the case, instead it felt like the cable added time and space and removed all fatigue which was present with the stock cable. I have had  the very same impression adding a Naim top end CD player to my analog rig some years back. In the first moment it feels like things have been removed once you start to realize how much easier it is to listen to, not only to the flow but to all individual instruments, single notes and silence in between.
  
 From my experience with all silver I found them a bit lacking in the base department, I can't say that with my new Hydra. It all sounds well rounded and articulated, no smears or artificial voicing.
  
 For me this cable is not a HiFi show off product and I am very glad to have put trust in Frank for this new cable, I have gotten something special which helps to get close to the music. The only thing important to me is when I sit down and have some time, that in the first few minutes the music starts to reach me. I hate products that excel for a short demo but leave you itching for upgrades because you are missing something. If it helps to understand the music get into it and pick up the emotion it is caring that is what I am looking for, and this new cable does exactly this for me.
  
 I hope my impressions help you in your decision process.
  
 ATB, Martin


----------



## Miller

This cable continues to burn in and keeps amazing me big times.
  
 Just listening to Snarky Puppy // Atchafalaya
  
  

  
 The song is arranged for 4 trumpets, 2 french horns/mellophones, 4 trombones/baritones, and 2 tubas. I am truly amazed how full and natural the individual instruments are presented and how fast the cable supports and presents the song.


----------



## Toxic Cables

volvoflip said:


> Received my Hydra 22awg for IEM today. Tested it briefly with my A12, and I have to say the sound is amazing!
> 
> My first impression is it improves the clarity, separation, and sound stage quite significantly comparing to the stock cable or even with SW24. The mid is full and smooth. The high is so clear and extended. The bass is tight but reduced a bit. Overall, it a very good pure silver cable!
> 
> ...


 
  


volvoflip said:


> Received my Hydra 22awg for IEM today. Tested it briefly with my A12, and I have to say the sound is amazing!
> 
> My first impression is it improves the clarity, separation, and sound stage quite significantly comparing to the stock cable or even with SW24. The mid is full and smooth. The high is so clear and extended. The bass is tight but reduced a bit. Overall, it a very good pure silver cable!
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for sharing your thoughts, burn them in and they will get even better.


----------



## Toxic Cables

stvc said:


> Thanks Frank, nicely done on the bass dial for my Roxanne. Looking forward for my Venom!


 

 Thanks mate, really nice picture. Hope you won't mind if i use this.


----------



## Toxic Cables

miller said:


> *Hydra 18AWG // HD800S*
> 
> I have received my Hydra today and would like to share some of my Day-1 impressions. I was looking for something to do late night listening of my digital rig which consists of the following components:
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks Martin, really glad you are happy with the cable and really appreciate you sharing your detailed thoughts.
  
 This cable was designed not to be like other silver cables and am glad you can hear that difference.


----------



## RPB65

Deleted


----------



## stvc

toxic cables said:


> Thanks mate, really nice picture. Hope you won't mind if i use this.


 

 sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, taken by iPhone anyway haha.


----------



## hkppl

Hi Frank,
  
 Please check and reply PM, just want to check if my cable is shipped.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks.


----------



## Kiats

My Hydra 18AWG has arrived! I'll give a more in depth listen later but first impressions on my LCD3 is that it sounds absolutely lovely. Smooth and with nary a hint of harshness. Crystal clear without any glare. Very realistic rendition of vocals at this point in time. Happy camper here! Thanks Frank!

PS: Frank, I dropped you a PM as well. Please have a look when you have time. Thanks!


----------



## Shini44

time to burn in the new SW22 cable  TH900 with stock cable alone was nice. can't wait to see how good the SW22 will make it


----------



## Kiats

Enjoy, Shini44! I'm still glued to my LCD 3 with the Hydra...


----------



## Kiats

Just a brief update on the Hydra during the first 10 hours of listening on the LCD3. For this, I've been listening to Shirley Kwan's EX All time favourites DSD, Sandy Lam's latest album, albums from 周虹 and Alan Dawa Dolma. The albums by these Singers have treble exension, nuanced vocals and good bass line.

Impressive layering at this early stage and micro details. Good depth and instrument separation within the layers. You can hear the different things going on at the same time at the various layers and yet is cohesive. My love and hate relatiinshio with the LCD 3 is well ventilated with my circle of friends. However, I think with the Hydra Frank has struck the jackpot. 

At the risk of oversimplification, whilst the SW22 gave the LCD3 luscious mids, the Hydra has given it extension at the top, nuanced vocals and nice deep tight bass. 

Early days yet. And I expect the sonic signature to fill out and get denser as it burns in. Back to the enjoyment...


----------



## Shini44

kiats said:


> At the risk of oversimplification, whilst the SW22 gave the LCD3 luscious mids, the Hydra has given it extension at the top, nuanced vocals and nice deep tight bass.


 
 regarding the mids lushness, trust me it take many hours on these cables before they are out :' ) like 100 hours at least -.-''
  
 still i would like to hear which one deliver lusher mids by the end of the day (after both are burned in ofc)
  
 keep me updated on this point please <3  
  
 although on paper Hydra 18 should deliver lusher mids as its the ultra silver cable. so lets wait for 100 hours and see


----------



## Kiats

Absolutely, Shini! I fully expect the sonics of the Hydra to fill out.


----------



## Miller

The hydra is settling in nicely, super transparent, well rounded and oh so smooth. Just speaking for the HD800S the combination fits very well so far I have not experienced any down side. Maybe a slight one, I have purchased more hires files in a single month than what I have done previously in a year...
  
 Currently listening to HADOUK Quartet // Hadoukly Yours.
  

  
 The instruments are nicely layered and well presented, well in tune and the rhythm and timing is exceptional. A nice journey in exotic instruments and a mixture of orient and fusion.


----------



## Rowethren

Was planning on taking a Hydra 18 IEM for my K10s with my to CanJam this weekend but sadly it hasn't arrived in time despite the fact it was supposed to be dispatched on Monday!


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Can't find Hydra on the website.
  
 How much is it roughly?


----------



## RPB65

toxic cables said:


> Price Update​  ​ Below prices are for 6ft headphone cables​  ​ Hydra 18awg £625 (Flagship Litz cable)​ Hydra 22awg £360​  ​ Below prices are for 4ft IEM cables​  ​ Hydra 22awg £305​ Hydra 18awg (2 wire version, equivalent to 4 x 21AWG) £285​  ​  ​  ​


 
  
  


fattycheesebeef said:


> Can't find Hydra on the website.
> 
> How much is it roughly?


 

 Please see above post from Frank @ Toxic Cables.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Thankssssss


----------



## Toxic Cables

rowethren said:


> Was planning on taking a Hydra 18 IEM for my K10s with my to CanJam this weekend but sadly it hasn't arrived in time despite the fact it was supposed to be dispatched on Monday!


 
 Sorry i have had a lot going on this week, your order was complete and left with Max to post, i just spoke to him and don't think i made it clear to him and he did not post it as he saw some payment pending on the order and the cable it's replacing has not been returned, but he was told to send them regardless, but seems he did not realise i was speaking of your order. As he was not at the workshop now, it will have to go out this coming Monday, sorry.
  
 I have had to go away since early this week and will be back this evening and will reply to all PM's and emails from everyone, will also let you know amount pending. Sorry for the delay and mix up.
  
 I believe everyone else who was expecting cables to ship on Monday, have had their cables shipped.


----------



## Rowethren

toxic cables said:


> Sorry i have had a lot going on this week, your order was complete and left with Max to post, i just spoke to him and don't think i made it clear to him and he did not post it as he saw some payment pending on the order and the cable it's replacing has not been returned, but he was told to send them regardless, but seems he did not realise i was speaking of your order. As he was not at the workshop now, it will have to go out this coming Monday, sorry.
> 
> I have had to go away since early this week and will be back this evening and will reply to all PM's and emails from everyone, will also let you know amount pending. Sorry for the delay and mix up.
> 
> I believe everyone else who was expecting cables to ship on Monday, have had their cables shipped.




Thanks for clarifying what happened. Not really a problem in the grand scheme of things just a bit sad I didn't get it in time for CanJam.


----------



## Toxic Cables

rowethren said:


> Thanks for clarifying what happened. Not really a problem in the grand scheme of things just a bit sad I didn't get it in time for CanJam.


 

 I am sorry mate, i have spoken to Max and will make sure he gets this out on Monday.
  
 Hopefully you can still take the SW22 with you.


----------



## maguire

Sorry.......Been on the moon for the past month or so.....Only just found out Frank has released the HYDRA! Now there's a beast if I ever saw one....Comes in 18 for IEM? Whoa! that's some whopping cable indeed...
 Can not wait for the reviews with full burn in complete.....Those new connectors are also something to behold...  Errm.... Frank's been busy....  When he does a cable ... Maaaan it looks sooo sweet...


----------



## GU1DO

Guys ,, i just got a TH-900 MK2 ..
  
 and i am looking for a cable that smooth the treble and  enhance the mids 
  
 should i go for silver or copper wire ?
  
 any advise please .
  
 Thanks .


----------



## Shini44

Silver Poison , i think going copper might make it too bassy. its TH900 after all.


----------



## Kiats

Smoothen trebles, enhance the mids? How about SW22?


----------



## Shini44

kiats said:


> Smoothen trebles, enhance the mids? How about SW22?


 
  
 TH900 and SW22 will be too bright for many, i highly suggest SP as i used both on TH900. also i am using SW22 on it because i got a tube amp.


----------



## GU1DO

shini44 said:


> Silver Poison , i think going copper might make it too bassy. its TH900 after all.


 

 yah sure ,, no more bass its more than enough 
  
 i use SS amp , so its already bright now ,, i need to worm it a bit ..
  
 thanks for the suggestion ..


----------



## Kiats

It's about 50 hours since I've started using the 18AWG Hydra. Just as a brief update: I used it with the LCD 2.2 yesterday. One of the things which is commonly complained about the LCD 2 is that it is dark and everything seems closed in. Well, what I can say is that the Hydra brightens things up and the soundstage is no longer so closed in. It is a nice tweak as this is without sacrifice of the organic signature of the LCD 2.

This morning I'm starting to try the Hydra with my HE-6, courtesy of an adapter that Frank had made for me some time back, so that I can use cables with mini XLR connectors with Hifiman cans.  

The common complaint about the HE-6 is that it is too bright. Hence, adding a pure silver cable may seem counter-intuitive. Well, what I will say is it is bright at all. The Hydra does however bring a nice layering to the soundstage and a smoothing out of the treble extension. Currently I'm listening to some mainland Chinese which is always well recorded and pretty layered in its instrumentation. Separation and details come forth from the various layers in a coherent manner. And, yes, no harshness at all.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for sharing your thoughts Kiat, glad you enjoying the cable mate. 
  
 Only 50hrs, come on, what you doing all day, i would have thought you would get at least 20hrs in daily


----------



## Toxic Cables

maguire said:


> Sorry.......Been on the moon for the past month or so.....Only just found out Frank has released the HYDRA! Now there's a beast if I ever saw one....Comes in 18 for IEM? Whoa! that's some whopping cable indeed...
> Can not wait for the reviews with full burn in complete.....Those new connectors are also something to behold...  Errm.... Frank's been busy....  When he does a cable ... Maaaan it looks sooo sweet...


 

 Thanks pal, was wondering where you got to


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts Kiat, glad you enjoying the cable mate.
> 
> Only 50hrs, come on, what you doing all day, i would have thought you would get at least 20hrs in daily




Heheh! I lost a couple of days cos I had to fly back to Shenzhen for some urgent meetings. Thank goodness the weather was better this time: no typhoon.


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> Heheh! I lost a couple of days cos I had to fly back to Shenzhen for some urgent meetings. Thank goodness the weather was better this time: no typhoon.


 





 Glad to hear the weather has clear up my friend.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Glad to hear the weather has clear up my friend.




Indeed, Frank! I was holed up in my lovely hotel during the last typhoon with my LPG with 512GB SD card all filled up and listening to music with my FitEar MH334 fitted with the evergreen toxic cables BW cable. So, it gives a whole new meaning to being blown away by the music...


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> Indeed, Frank! I was holed up in my lovely hotel during the last typhoon with my LPG with 512GB SD card all filled up and listening to music with my FitEar MH334 fitted with the evergreen toxic cables BW cable. So, it gives a whole new meaning to being blown away by the music...


 




  
 Haha, glad you are OK mate.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> :etysmile:
> 
> Haha, glad you are OK mate.




Indeed! All I can say after all that is I can absolutely recommend the BW for the FitEar MH334 on the basis of intensive listening.


----------



## GU1DO

*Do you make cable for th-900 mk2 ????*


----------



## Shini44

didn't the TH900 MK II have same connectors as HD650?


----------



## fiascogarcia

shini44 said:


> didn't the TH900 MK II have same connectors as HD650?


 
 I think so, but the connector body has different edges, more for aesthetics when plugged into the phones.


----------



## GU1DO

shini44 said:


> didn't the TH900 MK II have same connectors as HD650?


 
 They look the same ,, but i think i read somewhere that they are flipped inside ..
 so not sure if it works ..


----------



## GU1DO

if i dont get response .  i think i will buy moon audio silver dragon
 its the only option i have now


----------



## Kiats

Patience... I'm sure Frank will revert to you if you had sent him a PM. It may be that Frank took some time off on a Sunday for the family. And you do know that Toxic Cables does make cables for the TH900 mk2 as Shini had shown his SW22 on the TH900 thread.


----------



## Toxic Cables

gu1do said:


> *Do you make cable for th-900 mk2 ????*


 

 Hi,
  
 Yes we do, actually made one yesterday for a customer. Please PM me for any further details.


----------



## Shini44

kiats said:


> And you do know that Toxic Cables does make cables for the TH900 mk2 as Shini had shown his SW22 on the TH900 thread.


 
  
 lol, mine isn't MK 2, its moded TH900 with HD800 connectors XD  but won't blame you for being confused, as TH900 is rarely seen with different cable hehehe.


----------



## Kiats

shini44 said:


> lol, mine isn't MK 2, its moded TH900 with HD800 connectors XD  but won't blame you for being confused, as TH900 is rarely seen with different cable hehehe.




Ah so! Thanks for clarifying, Shini! I was considering if I should get mine modded as well... Perhaps to mini XLR connectors. Anyway, Frank has now replied to the query.


----------



## GU1DO

toxic cables said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes we do, actually made one yesterday for a customer. Please PM me for any further details.


 
 ok just ordered in your website ..
  
 Thank you ..


----------



## Shini44

gu1do said:


> ok just ordered in your website ..
> 
> Thank you ..


 
 Don't forget to burn in it for 100 hours, before you judge on the mids or the whole cable. then give it sometime so your brain adjust on the new sound sig.


----------



## GU1DO

shini44 said:


> Don't forget to burn in it for 100 hours, before you judge on the mids or the whole cable. then give it sometime so your brain adjust on the new sound sig.


 
 sure i will give it the time to burn in
  
 and  i cant stress more how i am very thankful for your time and effort ,,
 really you and others who make this forum a great place to hangout and discuss our passion regard headphones ..
  
  
 thank you all ..


----------



## Shini44

any time amigo ^^


----------



## Toxic Cables

gu1do said:


> ok just ordered in your website ..
> 
> Thank you ..


 

 Thank you for the order.


----------



## djlethal

I see everyone is raving about the Hydra, but how does it compare to the Venom? Both being silver cables, one litz and the other solid core.
  
 I'm thinking about my next cable upgrade and I'm not sure which of these would sound better on the LCD-4. Currently have a Silver Widow SW22.


----------



## Shini44

if you are enjoying your SW22 and want the next step for a TOTL upgrade (regardless the price) the Hydra will do it. 
  
 tbh i went for Venom, both copper and silver. but both wasn't enough for my preference ( remember its all about preference before anything) as SW22 was punchier than SV, and more exciting treble wise. CV as well was there for when i wanted copper but still not the favorite. i listen to J-pop and EDM so SW22 really do it for me.
  
 also LCD series is a super good match on SW if you noticed. it make the sound sig more open, faster and nicer. i am sure you are loving it so far.
  
  
 Hydra 18 will make you happy no doubt.(its like Silver Venom and Silver Widow got combined and didn't lose anything) i am just waiting to get some expensive amp and tubes as well for now. else would have ordered it :' )
  
 i did spam @Kiats everyday for thSe Q changes haha, so no worries about my source of info :3  and will continue to spam haha >=)  (just kidding).


----------



## djlethal

Thanks, Shini. It's good to have a perspective from a SV owner. 
  
 However, until you get your hands on it and listen for yourself, you might be overestimating the differences with Hydra vs the other two. I'm really curious if you'll maintain your opinion after actually comparing them in a/b tests.
  
 Like you, I'm still waiting for some components (got an Yggdrasil coming in a few weeks) so I've got some time to decide on headphone cables. It's too bad there's aren't any comparisons between these models.


----------



## Shini44

no need to wait for my impressions, @Kiats impressions are very good, as he owned many cables and right now testing the Hydra 18, he also own SW22 as well. 
  
 i will take for ever to review this cable. one day hopefully ^^
  
  
 oh Page *#600* , Toxic Cable Hype


----------



## Kiats

Someone mentioned my name...?


----------



## JuanCamiloso

Hello,
  
 I would like to buy a cable for the Beyerdynamic T5p 2nd gen, are cables for these headphones produced? Also, which cable would you suggest if I am looking basically for low microphonics?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Toxic Cables

shini44 said:


> no need to wait for my impressions, @Kiats impressions are very good, as he owned many cables and right now testing the Hydra 18, he also own SW22 as well.
> 
> i will take for ever to review this cable. one day hopefully ^^
> 
> ...


 

 Thread is getting quite big ain't it 
  
 Believe it's now 4 times larger then any other cable impressions thread thanks to everyone who has taken part.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Thread is getting quite big ain't it
> 
> Believe it's now 4 times larger then any other cable impressions thread thanks to everyone who has taken part.




Indeed it is, Frank! Always happy to share impressions and help anyone with enquires, based in our personal experiences.


----------



## Kiats

What I like to do when I get a new cable is to bring them into the shops and let the people I know there try it out. Today I brought the Hydra and let 2 persons try it with the LCD 3 and 2 respectively. The common denominator, other than the gasp of surprise, was 2 key words used to describe the experience: soundstage and (richness of) vocals.


----------



## Ruben123

gu1do said:


> Guys ,, i just got a TH-900 MK2 ..
> 
> and i am looking for a cable that smooth the treble and  enhance the mids
> 
> ...




My advice would be to use an eq instead. Or get another headphone with the right sound.


----------



## Kiats

Has hifimanrookie been up on the thread lately? I've been here on and off but don't recall seeing him.


----------



## Shini44

kiats said:


> Has hifimanrookie been up on the thread lately? I've been here on and off but don't recall seeing him.


 
 i bet @hifimanrookie didn't hear about the Hydra 18 news?  lucky him he will find some impressions right away XD


----------



## Kiats

shini44 said:


> i bet @hifimanrookie
> didn't hear about the Hydra 18 news?  lucky him he will find some impressions right away XD




Heheh! Either that or the SW22 has been keeping him happily occupied.


----------



## yang2910

Hi. New one to the Toxic Community. Am looking for a cable for my Campfire Orion(Probably gonna upgrade to Jupiter/Andro one day). But i will give priority to a esthetically outstanding and good sounding cable. With minimum microphone and good flexibility. As the tinsel cable now I using is quite tangly and there are some microphonic with it. I love vocals, and campfire audio have a decent tuning for their mid range. But the cable I looking for shud not be too bright sounding, to compensate the bright mids of orion. And hopefully can smoothen out the sound and brings out some quality low end from it. I see that toxic silver cable incorporate 1% Gold into the cable for better low end response. But would the cable be flexible? And how would it generally improve the sounding? Sorry for the long post. But just for info, am now looking at the Therium cable too. It would be nice if someone can offer a comparison between Toxic Cables(Any Model of it) against the Norne Therium.


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> Has hifimanrookie been up on the thread lately? I've been here on and off but don't recall seeing him.


 






 Spoke to him via email when the Hydra was released, he was at the airport going on holiday at the time.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Spoke to him via email when the Hydra was released, he was at the airport going on holiday at the time.




Lucky boy! Paulo, hope you have a great break!


----------



## tkteo

I have received Hydra 18AWG for CIEM. [edit: it is 18AWG]
  
 First impressions: there is no harshness or sibilance to the treble so no need to worry about the stereotype of silver cables. I tried it on the Lime Ears Aether first and the Hydra continued to bring out the enhanced bass response of the Aether. Sub-bass was a noticable strength. The sound signature is smooth (again not harsh). I am very tempted to describe Hydra as a refined silver cable.
  
 For those who want impressions only after this mythical 100-hr burn-in period, ask me in one hundred days time cos I won't be clocking 100 solid hours of freq sweeps and noise patterns anytime soon.


----------



## Toxic Cables

tkteo said:


> I have received Hydra 19AWG for CIEM.
> 
> First impressions: there is no harshness or sibilance to the treble so no need to worry about the stereotype of silver cables. I tried it on the Lime Ears Aether first and the Hydra continued to bring out the enhanced bass response of the Aether. Sub-bass was a noticable strength. The sound signature is smooth (again not harsh). I am very tempted to describe Hydra as a refined silver cable.
> 
> For those who want impressions only after this mythical 100-hr burn-in period, ask me in one hundred days time cos I won't be clocking 100 solid hours of freq sweeps and noise patterns anytime soon.


 

 18awg 
  
 Thank you very much for sharing your thoughts on the cable.
  
 I just want to make clear to everyone, those receiving the Initial Hydra cables are those who bought the cables that i had made for pictures, and a couple of people who bought the cables blindly without knowing any details on the cables, but based on my promise of a great cable weeks prior to the release. I am not sending out Hydra cables to customers who have just ordered and everyone is getting their cables based on when the order was placed.


----------



## Kiats

Just a brief update on the Hydra journey with my LCD 3. This morning I thought I would put the Hydra to the test with some EDM to see how quick and nimble it is and the bass impact.

Test tracks were Sugar by Robin Schultz feat Francisco Yates; Blame by Calvin Harris feat John Newman; Alchemy by Above & Beyond feat Zoe Johnston. 

I'm happy to say that the Hydra combo with LCD 3 pass the test very nicely: good density, great soundstage, good speed in the various layers with no smearing and excellent bass. Of course, the best bass resides with the TH900 for EDM but that is a closed can whilst the LCD 3 is open.

In the meantime, I hope to find someone who can mod my TH900 so that I can have use mini XLR connectors.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Seems exciting! I wonder if pairing would be nice with TG334. Hopefully it retains the mids of 334


----------



## Kiats

fattycheesebeef said:


> Seems exciting! I wonder if pairing would be nice with TG334. Hopefully it retains the mids of 334




It retains mids alright. I suspect it'll tighten up the bass in the TG. We'll know when one chap I know gets his cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> In the meantime, I hope to find someone who can mod my TH900 so that I can have use mini XLR connectors.


 
 I can do that Kiat, but would end up pretty expensive with the shipping to and from. Hopefully someone in Singapore will be able to do it for you.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> I can do that Kiat, but would end up pretty expensive with the shipping to and from. Hopefully someone in Singapore will be able to do it for you.




Thanks, Frank! Let's see what happens. If I should find myself in London, I could carry it along. Max can then work on it while we pop out to the Neighbourhood pub for a pint or two.


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> Thanks, Frank! Let's see what happens. If I should find myself in London, I could carry it along. Max can then work on it while we pop out to the Neighbourhood pub for a pint or two.


 

 Sounds like a plan


----------



## fattycheesebeef

kiats said:


> It retains mids alright. I suspect it'll tighten up the bass in the TG. We'll know when one chap I know gets his cable.


 
  
 Haha, would that be Guan?


----------



## Kiats

fattycheesebeef said:


> Haha, would that be Guan?




Indeed!


----------



## fattycheesebeef

kiats said:


> Indeed!


 
  
 Haha, great! Looking forward to his impression!


----------



## Joe-Siow

fattycheesebeef said:


> Haha, would that be Guan?


----------



## Kiats

Under pressure...


----------



## Janomin

Sent a mail a few days ago to Toxic Cables but not had a reply yet, I'm just wondering if anyone has any recommendations on a new cable for a pair of Heir Audio 5.0's? I'm starting to have a few issues with the right side cable, sound breaks up and is fixed with a wiggle of the cable.


----------



## Kiats

janomin said:


> Sent a mail a few days ago to Toxic Cables but not had a reply yet, I'm just wondering if anyone has any recommendations on a new cable for a pair of Heir Audio 5.0's? I'm starting to have a few issues with the right side cable, sound breaks up and is fixed with a wiggle of the cable.




My advice is to PM Frank on head fi. Best way to reach him.

As for your problem, sounds like the soldering is gone where the wire is soldered to the connectors.


----------



## Rowethren

Got my new Toxic Cable Hydra 18awg cable for my K10s! It is so comfortable, much better than the cables that have twisted pairs leading to the connectors, it is smooth so it doesn't chafe at all really which is really nice! I have listened with it for a few hours now and it seems to really open up the sound stage (things seems to come from a more 360 degree arc whereas before it was a bit 2D). There is a tad more treble volume but the bass seems to be unchanged so still full of impact. Overall very happy with the change from the Silver Widow 22awg.
  
 I also got a Silver Widow 22awg Micro OTG cable but for some reason it doesn't seem to connect my devices which is a pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Tried it both ways round and with various startup sequences but it just won't play ball,my other ones are still working fine so it is definitely a problem with the new cable. I am sure though that Frank will sort it asap so I am not too worried.
  
 Here is a picture anyway for those interested:


----------



## Fiberoptix

toxic cables said:


> I can make the cable either balanced or single ended.
> 
> If you cannot wait, i can always supply you with a DIY kit, everything you need to build the cable. Please do note, the DIY BW wire on sale is the 26AWG, while the wire i use for my cables is the 22AWG version.


 
 Sorry Frank, please could you confirm for the Black Widow (IEM) cable are you using 22 or 26? Your website advertises 26.


----------



## Toxic Cables

fiberoptix said:


> Sorry Frank, please could you confirm for the Black Widow (IEM) cable are you using 22 or 26? Your website advertises 26.


 

 Sorry been away with family for couple of days, just got back in.
  
 The BW  IEM cables are 26awg wires.


----------



## Toxic Cables

rowethren said:


> Got my new Toxic Cable Hydra 18awg cable for my K10s! It is so comfortable, much better than the cables that have twisted pairs leading to the connectors, it is smooth so it doesn't chafe at all really which is really nice! I have listened with it for a few hours now and it seems to really open up the sound stage (things seems to come from a more 360 degree arc whereas before it was a bit 2D). There is a tad more treble volume but the bass seems to be unchanged so still full of impact. Overall very happy with the change from the Silver Widow 22awg.
> 
> I also got a Silver Widow 22awg Micro OTG cable but for some reason it doesn't seem to connect my devices which is a pain
> 
> ...


 

 Hi Mathew,
  
 Glad you like the Hydra mate, sorry you are having issues with the OTG, I will speak to Max and find out what could have been wrong. Unfortunately he would not have been able to test the cable before he sent it, which would have been my fault as i took the portable setup which is used for testing on my short break with me. We will have another made up for you.


----------



## Kiats

I have thus far been mainly using the Hydra 18 AWG with my LCD3. This past weekend, I thought I would give some of the other cans in my little collection a little bit of airtime with the Hydra.
  
 I dug up my HE-5LE, which I managed to pick up NOS from a very kind soul. You know who you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!
  
 The HE-5LE, if it had been in any other company, would have been the flagship headphones. However, it seems to have spent most of its life in the shadow of its sibling, the HE-6. Don't get me wrong - I do love the HE-6. I put my money where my mouth is: I have 2 pairs of HE-6, the second of which was NOS and very kindly hunted down for me by Eric, who used to be at AV One. This happened when word got out that Hifiman was going to stop production of this beast of a headphone, as they did with the HE-5LE.
  
 The HE-5LE is only marginally easier to drive than the HE-6. It has the same transparent signature of the HE-6. What it appears to have that distinguishes it from the HE-6, is a tad more density in its sonic signature, especially in the bass department. Because of that, it can be less fatiguing and more accessible from the pure enjoyment perspective.
  
 Once the Hydra was plugged into the HE-5LE, courtesy of an adapter which Frank had made for me previously, and I plugged it into the Cavalli Lau, what was instantly apparent was the additional layering added to the soundstage, as well as more nuances being apparent. The other thing which was done was that the trebles were also smoother and refined while retaining its extension. The bass, if possible at all, was tightened and the impact reached deeper.
  
 It was a beguiling listening experience. So much that without realising it, I had them on of most of Saturday and on Sunday morning. That's when I decided to try out the other pair of HE-6 with the Hydra... I was brought down to earth: whilst the HE-5LE is a most excellent pair of cans, the HE-6 is better...
  
 Since Sunday afternoon, I've been listening to the LCD 2.2 with the Hydra. In terms of impact on the listening experience, the pairing of the LCD2.2 and the Hydra has probably the widest margin. The LCD 2.2 is a can which I love for its organic signature. it has lovely deep bass with slower decay than the Hifiman cans. However, the trebles are not really there and consequently the soundstage of the LCD 2.2 (even amongst the Audeze cans, which admittedly are not exactly known for their soundstage...) is always, using a diplomatic word, intimate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 However, with the Hydra, the LCD 2.2 really leverages on its mids and the vocals were enhanced and very intimate indeed. There was even a hint of a soundstage as for probably  the first time I heard some very smooth and sparkly trebles from the LCD 2.2. The other thing which most people take for granted and I would have missed, if not for the fact that I was listening to Damien Rice's Volcano, is the bass was really coming forth and very persistent and tight. 
  
 What I will confess is that whilst I have less of a trouble relationship with the LCD 2.2 than I have with the LCD 3, I was nevertheless pleased as Punch at the improvement of the listening experience whilst the organic sonic signature of the LCD 2.2 was retained. 
  
 Just wanted to leave my thoughts on pairings and the impact of the Hydra on the listening experience.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> I have thus far been mainly using the Hydra 18 AWG with my LCD3. This past weekend, I thought I would give some of the other cans in my little collection a little bit of airtime with the Hydra.
> 
> I dug up my HE-5LE, which I managed to pick up NOS from a very kind soul. You know who you are!
> 
> ...


 
 he5le? not even an orginal HE5? am so disapointed in you now..hehehehe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 well i am back from my long holiday. found lots of stuff gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 tv's, gone...routers..gone...8 channel multimedia rig and cd/dvd/ and blue-ray player..gone....they even took my  dreamcast satelite receiver and my cable tv receiver..What u need that last one for???? 
  
 luckily i had my main rig (my PaG and my headphone) shipped to my bro as it doesnt like to be switched off (and he could enjoy it for a few weeks) so it would stay on juice 24-7 (it doesnt have an on-off switch anyway), and we had our laptops and ipads with us...so lucky us for that..
  
 but weird is that they didnt take anything else! only audio/video stuff..they didnt even take the cables with them...and they didnt break anything in my house..so i guess they were pros..
  
 am still so angry...insurance is playing the slow game..so they probably will pay me the money after months or so....so i had to buy 3 tv's for our house and some other stuff to make them work in my network last week..and my PaG is back also now...so most things are back to normal..need a new multimedia amp though and loudspeakers..****
  
 this week i am getting a super duper alarm system installed by a friend of mine...i also asked him if he could protect my front door with high current electricity..but he said that is illigal..lolz.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 i just read all about the hydra 18awg ..mmmm....sounds delicious....maybe i will make a bite out of it in a few months or so...first things first...or else my wifey will kill me..or worse..put my beloved code-x and PaG on ebay to be sold...arrgghhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 this week i will reply to any pm's i got from fellow headfi'ers...as i want to reply in the right way... 
  
 good to be back!
  
 and what is that about a new contest to win the new hydra? is that stil coming? Frank? hehehehe


----------



## Shini44

hey man long time no see , go go get the Hyrda 18 its ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 also i am digging my SW22 cable and TH900  
  

  
 if anyone thinking about going with tube amps but thinking that he will lose dynamics in the price of musicality, then fear not the WA5-LE is the answer ^^
  
 i made a review, feel free to check it out : http://www.head-fi.org/products/woo-audio-wa5-le/reviews/16697
  
 The Silver Widow 22 is super good, helped a lot to bring the dynamic on this amp <3
  
 i need the Hydra 18 sometime later


----------



## Kiats

Sorry to hear about your troubles, hifimanrookie. Bummer...

Haha! I fear I was too late into the game. I just comfort myself with 2 pairs of HE-6... 

Indeed the Hydra is something else! It breathes new life into my LCDs. I demoed the LCD 4 the other day. But kept the Hydra at home. I wanted to get an honest demo to hear if the 200ohm LCD 4 was worth listening some more. The Hydra would have spoilt it: it makes everything sound so good! Heheh!


----------



## kazuya95

Hi, 

Is it the same price for the Hydra in 18Awg and 22Awg?


----------



## angelsblood

hifimanrookie - I'm really sorry to hear about that, must be really stressful! What a nightmare to come back from holiday and find your home broken into! Hope you can get the insurance to go through...
  
 kazuya95 - I copied the price list from Frank's older post:
  
 ​ Price Update​  ​ Below prices are for 6ft headphone cables​  ​ Hydra 18awg £625 (Flagship Litz cable)​ Hydra 22awg £360​  ​ Below prices are for 4ft IEM cables​  ​ Hydra 22awg £305​ Hydra 18awg (2 wire version, equivalent to 4 x 21AWG) £285​


----------



## sensui123

hifimanrookie...condolences....I know being burglarized is no fun.....hope they catch the lower than scum thieves that were responsible.  I am glad no one was hurt and it's just some things.....at least the fun part is upgrading them!  Keep your head up it'll be just another funny story you tell over drinks in no time.


----------



## Shini44

oh @hifimanrookie  sorry to hear about that, i was reading from the phone the other day and didn't go through your post O-o'' must been a super nightmare man :<


----------



## Kiats

Frank, dropped you a PM.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry to hear about your loss Paulo, hope the insurance comes through soon. Sh!**y thing to happen, loads of scumbags out there.
  
 Kitts, sorry mate, been pretty busy last week with it being the last couple weeks of the school holidays, will go through all PM's and most emails this evening. Apologies to all for the delays in replies.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry for the delay, will be starting the prize draw for a pair of these and other goodies, including the new Hydra 18 cable and a Piccolino cables on the 1st. Will post details then.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Sorry for the delay, will be starting the prize draw for a pair of these and other goodies, including the new Hydra 18 cable and a Piccolino cables on the 1st. Will post details then.




Piccolino cables?! Oooh.... I'm still using the ones you made for me for FitEar. Classy classy cables with sonics to match!


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss Paulo, hope the insurance comes through soon. Sh!**y thing to happen, loads of scumbags out there.
> 
> Kitts, sorry mate, been pretty busy last week with it being the last couple weeks of the school holidays, will go through all PM's and most emails this evening. Apologies to all for the delays in replies.




No worries, Frank. As long as all is well. Perfectly understand in respect of time with the family. Enjoy and treasure these precious moments. They grow up too soon!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just finished replying to all emails and PM's, if i by any chance missed anyone, please resent and accept my apologies and i will reply to you ASAP.


----------



## Super Angulon

What is the sound difference between piccolino and virus?
  
How can I order a piccolino cable since it's not listed on the website?
  
 Thank you.


----------



## Kiats

The virus is a hybrid cable:'copper and silver. So what you get is the best of both worlds: the lushness of copper and the clarity and control of silver. The Piccolino, on the other hand, whilst being controlled and clear, has an added roundness to the sound and is very smooth. 

I suspect Frank doesn't have it on his website as he may not always have stock. Hence It be best to PM him in respect of availability.


----------



## kazuya95

Hi,

If someone want to sold his Silver Widow please PM me.

Regards


----------



## Toxic Cables

Piccolino is not listed on the site yet, i will try to get most of the missing cables listed this week, including the Hydra. 
  
 If you don't see the cable you need, please PM me and i will get back to you.


----------



## Highbury73

is copper Venom still on the production line or has that ship sailed?


----------



## Kiats

highbury73 said:


> is copper Venom still on the production line or has that ship sailed?




I believe it still is. Drop Frank a PM?


----------



## hifimanrookie

highbury73 said:


> is copper Venom still on the production line or has that ship sailed?


and it will be the best copper cable you ever need


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> I believe it still is. Drop Frank a PM?



Hey kiats..headsup..a code-x owner has put his rare code-x for sale here on headfi because of little headtime..i understand..chance of a million buddy..


----------



## Highbury73

Thanks for the replies guys. I've currently got a Virus on order and some other equipment so the new few months will be very interesting when things start to arrive. I just have this niggling feeling I'm going to end up with a copper venom......


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Hey kiats..headsup..a code-x owner has put his rare code-x for sale here on headfi because of little headtime..i understand..chance of a million buddy..




Thanks, hifimanrookie. I believe it's sold. Very kind of you to alert me. Anyway, at this point in time, I believe that the LCD 4 could be the next can.


----------



## Toxic Cables

highbury73 said:


> is copper Venom still on the production line or has that ship sailed?


 

 Yes, we still make the copper Venom.


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> and it will be the best copper cable you ever need




Can't quarrel with that. The copper venom is indeed awesome!


----------



## Highbury73

PM sent.  Cheers guys


----------



## ltanasom

Still waiting for my Hydra but my LCD-2 has been sent for repair.
Need to wait wait for both now.
Exciting for the draw.


----------



## Kiats

Hope you enjoy your copper venom, Highbury73! I actually have 2 pairs of those. 

Hope you get both the LCD 2 and hydra back soon, Itanasom. You will be amazed by what the LCD 2 is capable of with the Hydra.


----------



## ltanasom

@Kiats
Thanks. I am sure Hydra would be great since all of toxic cables I have have always put smile on my face any time I listen to them. 
Sadly, it would take awhile at least another month before I can get my LCD-2 back from repair.


----------



## Rowethren

Hello All, 

Just wanted to give a bit more feedback on the Hyrda 18 IEM now I have had it a couple of weeks. The sound stage is definitely wider and treble has more sparkle which is perfect for the K10s and as I said before the bass quantity hasn't decreased but I think after listening a bit longer it goes down a bit deeper and feels more textured. Really sounds fantastic! 

Only downside I would say is that it does tend to hold its shape a fair bit. I have a 140cm version and it doesn't really fit in my Pelican 1010, if I have it in this case all day between my commute then it tends to get a bit kinked so it sticks out from my body when I am walking. I plan on going to the Pelican 1020 case which will hopefully solve the problem. 

To be honest I can't really complain too much about it as for the thickness of the cable it is hardly surprising it is a bit stiff. In my opinion though the sound benefits far beat any stiffness issues. I fully recommend this cable unless you can't deal with the stiffness but that call is up to you!


----------



## RPB65

toxic cables said:


> Sorry for the delay, will be starting the prize draw for a pair of these and other goodies, including the new Hydra 18 cable and a Piccolino cables on the 1st. Will post details then.


 

 Have I missed the post? I don't see anything yet about this competition Frank??


----------



## ltanasom

how to be eligible for the draw?


----------



## Kerouac

ltanasom said:


> how to be eligible for the draw?


 

 Last one that posts no question/comment about it wins.
 Oh wait...guess I'm out of the race now


----------



## Kiats

You guys are cracking me up!


----------



## Toxic Cables

​ 
*[size=medium]Prize draw[/size]*​  ​ [size=medium]*Audez'e Sine*[/size]​ [size=medium]*Hydra 18awg (2 wire) upto 6ft IEM/Headphone*[/size]​ [size=medium]*Hydra 22 *[/size][size=small]*upto 6ft IEM/Headphone*[/size]​ [size=medium]*Crystal Piccolino upto 6ft IEM/Headphone*[/size]​  ​ [size=medium]*Will likely add more prizes*[/size]​  ​ [size=medium]*Requirements*[/size]​  ​ [size=medium]*Please add your thoughts/reviews on out website under the cables you own, many have already posted here, so just copy/paste what you posted here. *[/size]​ [size=medium]*If you have multiple cables and post for each cable, each of you review will be entered giving  you multiple entries*[/size]​  ​ [size=medium]*First person chosen will have the pick of the prize and so on, currently there are 4 prizes, so will be 4 winners, i will more then likely add more prizes before this ends on the 1st of October, winners will be chosen then or soon after through random.org and a video will be made of picking all the winners one after the other.*[/size]​  ​ *Please register on the site if your are not already, this way i will have the email for everyone that posts a review and this can be used for the draw and for also contacting the winners.*​ *Alternatively you can include your user name on HF or order number for this to be used.*​  ​ [size=medium]*There are some cables missing from the site currently, i will add them this weekend.*[/size]​  ​ [size=medium]*Please note, draw is only open to those that purchased directly from Toxic Cables or one of our dealers, so that we can verify that the person has or had the cable they reviewed.*[/size]​  ​ [size=medium]*Good luck*[/size]​


----------



## Rowethren

Nice, will post my reviews over the weekend. Getting an Ether Flow at the end of the month so a new cable for them would be brilliant!


----------



## Shini44

done, left mine on the famous Silver Widow 22 cable. (IEM section) and will be doing another one on the headphone cable section sometime later 
  
 the name isn't there but ofc my main tekken character is there as the Avatar XD


----------



## RPB65

Review done, albeit in my simple terms. I know not of this fancy and clever audiophile speak! lol. Thanks for the chance of a win. I would love one of those prizes. Wow.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Just a short thoughts is more then enough, thanks Richard.
  
 Thank you Shini, look forward to reading everyone's reviews.


----------



## Toxic Cables

​ Hydra 22 also added to the draw now.​


----------



## john777

rowethren said:


> Nice, will post my reviews over the weekend. Getting an Ether Flow at the end of the month so a new cable for them would be brilliant!




Is the DUM cable no good then?


----------



## Rowethren

john777 said:


> Is the DUM cable no good then?


 
  
 Not so much a case of that but it isn't really the right length for my uses. Also you can't go wrong with an upgraded cable!


----------



## hifimanrookie

I put a link of my looong review of my custom 8wire sw22 on ur site..am searching for my custom copper venom and custom bw22 reviews now  

update: cant find them anywhere. 

Hope one review is enough lets hope i have some luck now after what happened recently.

Ps..frank, do you have any demo cable laying around of the hydra 18? I would love to do a comparision between my custom sw22 on my rig. (Just in case i wont win...as then ofcourse i will review the one i win) 

you never know whether a certain very special sw22 could be on sale then after the review soon afterwards, crazier things do happen


----------



## hifimanrookie

Deleted..double post..


----------



## Kiats

It's past 200 hours for sure on the Hydra... As I sit here in utter bliss listening to music on the LCD 3, as shivers went down my spine as the cello was drawn in the last piece of music, and I can feel the lovely deep timbre and I can hear the percussion in the background behind me, I can safely say that the LCD 3 has been fully and completely rehabilitated. 

Excellent excellent cable, Frank!! I can now go out and pick up the LCD 4 with no reservations.


----------



## rgs9200m

Just as the clothes make the man, the cable makes the headphone.
 (Uh-oh, I can just sense the placebo-argument people typing in their protests right now...)


----------



## CraftyClown

rgs9200m said:


> Just as the clothes make the man, the cable makes the headphone.
> (Uh-oh, I can just sense the placebo-argument people typing in their protests right now...)


 

 ​Don't worry. You won't find any placebo-argument people hanging around this thread


----------



## Shini44

kiats said:


> It's past 200 hours for sure on the Hydra... As I sit here in utter bliss listening to music on the LCD 3, as shivers went down my spine as the cello was drawn in the last piece of music, and I can feel the lovely deep timbre and I can hear the percussion in the background behind me, I can safely say that the LCD 3 has been fully and completely rehabilitated.
> 
> Excellent excellent cable, Frank!! I can now go out and pick up the LCD 4 with no reservations.


 
 dang i have to pay 1700$ for the 2nd payment of the LAu amp. else i would have ordered the cable long time ago XD but seriously shipping alone was 430$ O-o''


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> dang i have to pay 1700$ for the 2nd payment of the LAu amp. else i would have ordered the cable long time ago XD but seriously shipping alone was 430$ O-o''


i know how you feel my friend..my PaG comes from Canada..it costed a fortune in shipping and taxes (as its a two case amp and very heavy) to get to my doorstep!


----------



## emrelights1973

600 pages are a very long read but I would like to have some advice if you share your valuable inputs. 
I might be interested in two cables one for JVC fx1100 with zx2 Sony, the other is Hd800 with Creek obh21, any suggestions will be highly appreciated, sorry for my laziness but 2 kids and long working hours


----------



## Rowethren

emrelights1973 said:


> 600 pages are a very long read but I would like to have some advice if you share your valuable inputs.
> I might be interested in two cables one for JVC fx1100 with zx2 Sony, the other is Hd800 with Creek obh21, any suggestions will be highly appreciated, sorry for my laziness but 2 kids and long working hours




Not sure about the JVC as I have never heard them but for the HD800 I would go for the Silver Widow 22 as it really reinforces the bass but doesn't change the treble a great deal which is a big plus for these headphones. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Ancipital

craftyclown said:


> ​Don't worry. You won't find any placebo-argument people hanging around this thread


 
  
 Oh believe me, they're around, silently facepalming and occasionally giggling discretely behind their hands. However, there are other reasons to want a completely pimpin' headphone cable built to your exact termination and length requirements, with lovely pliable luxurious handling. Everyone needs a little bling in their lives.
  
 I suspect that Frank doesn't care _why _people want his fancy cables, at long as they're happy with them


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> Ps..frank, do you have any demo cable laying around of the hydra 18? I would love to do a comparision between my custom sw22 on my rig. (Just in case i wont win...as then ofcourse i will review the one i win)


 
 Sorry Paulo, unfortunately right now we do now have any demo cables, even the cables i made with the initial sample batches i had made for my own testing were purchased by customers who wanted those, i don't even have a cable for myself right now


----------



## fiascogarcia

Is anyone using a toxic cable with their Ether Flows?  Looking for recommendations.  Thanks!


----------



## Rowethren

fiascogarcia said:


> Is anyone using a toxic cable with their Ether Flows?  Looking for recommendations.  Thanks!


 
  
 They have only just started landing in peoples hands so I suspect it will be a while before anyone can give impressions. I am planning on getting a Toxic cable with mine once they arrive at the end of the month so can report back then.


----------



## berndguggi

I plan to get either a Scorpion or a Black Widow cable for the Shure 535. Any experiences with these cables? Are there any relevant differencies between those two? Black widow is a little bit more expensive (+30£) - other than that?
Thanks for your help


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Sorry Paulo, unfortunately right now we do now have any demo cables, even the cables i made with the initial sample batches i had made for my own testing were purchased by customers who wanted those, i don't even have a cable for myself right now



Thats ok..but a pity..as if i did get a demo hydra 18 and i and did a review i for sure would win the competition.it would be that interesting....oops...whahahahaha. I know i know.....day dreaming 

Well..as i said..my review link for the sw22 is on ur site..hope people who check the sw22 out on ur site will find it helpful to decide to buy the sw22 

Oh yeah oftopic..i just found out i not only lost my vintage sony casette deck i also lost 300 cassetes (going back to the late 70ties i think)and an vintage Akai turntable i got from my dad because of the sewage leak on 9 august when i was on my holiday..

so i got robbed and water ****ed me..wow..i think i have to do the lottery..as i for sure i will win the 20 million jackpot..as more bad luck is not possible. But dont worry..i am positive...am already looking for a new turntable...probably a thorens td160... 

 psst..wifey lost 6 bags becaus of the water....she was sooo pissed...but guess what she said yesterday: well HONEY..now i have a very good reason to get new ones for the winter season and you cant protest now.....WOMEN!!!!!


----------



## Kiats

Dropped you a PM, Frank.


----------



## Kiats

The lovely BW for the Final Audio Sonorous X has arrived! The connectors fit beautifully: the Final Audio series of cans use their own connectors which come with a spoke out on each side and so can be quite tricky because they insert quite deep. Frank bought a lot of connectors from Final Audio just so he could make these. 

Thanks, Frank! Excellent work and superlative effort once again!


----------



## Kiats

Frank also made lovely adapters so that u can use my cables with mini XLR with my Sonorous X. It was tricky because the circumference for the Final Audio is slimmer than the mini XLR... But Frank still managed to pull it off!


----------



## emrelights1973

emrelights1973 said:


> 600 pages are a very long read but I would like to have some advice if you share your valuable inputs.
> I might be interested in two cables one for JVC fx1100 with zx2 Sony, the other is Hd800 with Creek obh21, any suggestions will be highly appreciated, sorry for my laziness but 2 kids and long working hours



Any kind soul to help me??


----------



## longbowbbs

emrelights1973 said:


> emrelights1973 said:
> 
> 
> > 600 pages are a very long read but I would like to have some advice if you share your valuable inputs.
> ...


 
 I have had good success with the Silver Widow 22ga and the HD800's.


----------



## kazuya95

Hi , If someone want to sold his Silver window or Silver poison please contact me.

Thanks


----------



## hifimanrookie

kazuya95 said:


> Hi , If someone want to sold his Silver window or Silver poison please contact me.
> 
> Thanks



I dont think anybody is goin to sell his sw22 unless its to buy a better cable (hydra 18?) from frank or because of severe financial problems  its that good!


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> kazuya95 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi , If someone want to sold his Silver window or Silver poison please contact me.
> ...


 
 +1.....cold dead fingers....


----------



## koicafex

kiats keep buying cables xD 

damn too many page to read...
considering to get either sw22 or hydra for my roxanne :rolleyes:


----------



## maguire

SW 22 is mighty fine cable & now the new Hydra out.....Tough choice indeed. Whichever one you choose, i'm sure its gonna take your Roxanne's to a different level.


----------



## Kiats

koicafex said:


> kiats keep buying cables xD
> 
> damn too many page to read...
> considering to get either sw22 or hydra for my roxanne :rolleyes:




Huh? Uh... Ok. 

As for the choice between the 2: it all depends on your needs and usage: the Hydra has more note weight while the SW22 is no lightweight sonically either. Agree with maguire: you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Huh? Uh... Ok.
> 
> As for the choice between the 2: it all depends on your needs and usage: the Hydra has more note weight while the SW22 is no lightweight sonically either. Agree with maguire: you can't go wrong with either.



My friend U forgot to say that the weight and power and dynamics in the note increases if you get a balanced version of the sw22 with good xlr connectors..or go my road..get two seperate cables for left and right channel..just like you and i have..it will blow your socks off if you have a good rig


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> My friend U forgot to say that the weight and power and dynamics in the note increases if you get a balanced version of the sw22 with good xlr connectors..or go my road..get two seperate cables for left and right channel..just like you and i have..it will blow your socks off if you have a good rig




Heheh! Indeed! Save that he will using it with his IEM. 

For a full size can and desktop rig, absolutely!


----------



## Rowethren

Just wondering if there was an update on when the Hydra will be online on your website so I can add a review for the competition? (A glowing one ofc ) 
Now I am more used to its stiffness it really is a fantastic cable!


----------



## tung19

Hello Frank,
  
 are there any stock in crystal piccolino?
  
 considering to buy one for my fitear tg334 (if its still available)


----------



## hifimanrookie

rowethren said:


> Just wondering if there was an update on when the Hydra will be online on your website so I can add a review for the competition? (A glowing one ofc )
> Now I am more used to its stiffness it really is a fantastic cable!



Glowing one? Hehehe frank asks us to be deadly honest in our reviews..soo be as deadly as you can be  i do the same


----------



## Rowethren

hifimanrookie said:


> Glowing one? Hehehe frank asks us to be deadly honest in our reviews..soo be as deadly as you can be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well it is honest, only thing negative is the stiffness but when you have an 18AWG cable what do you expect? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sound is absolutely perfect with my K10s!


----------



## RPB65

@Toxic Cables I got my TRS adaptor today. Thanks! Am finally listening to my Mojo, iPhone 6S+ and Shure SE425's. Am glad it's the same as the SW24 cable. Thanks.


----------



## Loose-Leaf

Frank is a good guy with a great product ,.


----------



## singleended58

loose-leaf said:


> Frank is a good guy with a great product ,.




For the right matching components maybe


----------



## Loose-Leaf

singleended58 said:


> For the right matching components maybe



Well , After a slew of other brands I bought the Venom to use with Audeze 3 then 3f and currently I use the same Venom with the Audeze 4 and I have not thought about trying any more brands ,.


----------



## singleended58

loose-leaf said:


> Well , After a slew of other brands I bought the Venom to use with Audeze 3 then 3f and currently I use the same Venom with the Audeze 4 and I have not thought about trying any more brands ,.




My story is different though. I gọt a Silver Widow for my UM Miracle for so long and let's it collecting dust. However, based on my trusted ears they have found a good match with my portable stacked system consists of DP-X1 as transport, Mojo as DAC and Leckerton USH-6S mk2. Now my IE800 is collecting dust.


----------



## stvc

Just received the package, nice box! I got another cable that Cost 4X more and come with the paper carton box.


----------



## Kiats

Nice prezzie from Frank, Steve! It is wonderful with the Abyss. Enjoy it! Of cos, burn in takes a while.


----------



## RPB65

stvc 
 Thats nice. I get plastic bags! LOL.


----------



## PinkyPowers

What is the impact on bass with the Silver Poison, compared to a SPC OCC?

Also, how is the flexibility of Toxic's generic SPC Litz on their DIY section?


----------



## john777

stvc said:


> Just received the package, nice box! I got another cable that Cost 4X more and come with the paper carton box.




I got an ALO Audio cable that came in NO box, just a padded bag...


----------



## Kiats

Yes, Frank does take the trouble to add on that extra touch. I have a few of those lovely cases. Very useful. People also always admire the connectors for his cables, especially the ones for his TOTL cables like the Venoms and the Hydra. Works of art: just as pleasing to the eyes as they are to the ears.


----------



## koicafex

rmb my CPC last time came in plastic bags too xD
 damn, that casing looks nice


----------



## stvc

kiats said:


> Nice prezzie from Frank, Steve! It is wonderful with the Abyss. Enjoy it! Of cos, burn in takes a while.


 

 yeah burning in


----------



## stvc

john777 said:


> I got an ALO Audio cable that came in NO box, just a padded bag...


 

 like i mentioned, i pay 4x the price of this cable from other company got only the shipping paper box haha.


----------



## cedric79

Here a very quick review of the "Silver Widow 24", from the perspective of a non-expert
 audiophile. I might start by commenting that it took me more than a year of hesitation to
 bit the bullet and order a new cable. I was scared to waste my limited budget and tricked
 into buying snake oil which wouldn't improve my listening experience.
  
 Despite the consensus that copper cables would fit better with the Audeze LCD series,
 I went for the silver widow from toxic-cable (I can't praise enough Frank's remarkable help
 for buying the cable). 
  
 I am now experimenting the cable with my Audeze LCD-XC. The reason why I wanted to go
 down the silver route is that (despite being a closed-back headphone)
 the XC has a very decent soundstage, but felt it was sometimes under-performing
 and could use some more refined treble, instrument separation,
 and soundstage. All of them improved with the silver widow ! The bass surprisingly became also tighter,
 which I didn't expect, and the XC just more fun and more agile. The HD800 will still have the edge of
 course for soundstage, but actually I quite like the combination of the more groovy sound of the XC and
 now the added air, maybe closer now to a Audeze/HD hybrid sound.  
  
 Now I am aware of the old war regarding cables in HiFi, and I won't comment too much on that. 
 I am myself an engineer  (physics), and I couldn't tell you how the electro-magnetic coherence
 and phasing is affected by the cable design, but experiments always have the last word on the theory,
 and A/B testing clearly showed a significant improvement over the standard cable.


----------



## lgreen666

> Originally Posted by *cedric79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...I was scared to waste my limited budget and tricked
> into buying snake oil which wouldn't improve my listening experience.
> 
> ...


 
 Almost identical experience to mine except I have the LCD-X (my partner is very forgiving of the sound leak)... very intelligent people constantly berate 'audiophiles' for spending money on cables when it is very easy to demonstrate the difference!
  
 and Frank is always so helpful!!!


----------



## RPB65

@Toxic Cables Did I say this sounds awesome? LOL


----------



## Toxic Cables

Prize draw posted here ending on the 1st, so be sure to enter 
  
 Hydra now added to the site along with the SW24 which was missing.
  
 If there are other cables missing, which there are, please PM me which cable you have and i will add it before the prize draw ends.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Prize draw posted here ending on the 1st, so be sure to enter
> 
> Hydra now added to the site along with the SW24 which was missing.
> 
> If there are other cables missing, which there are, please PM me which cable you have and i will add it before the prize draw ends.




Thanks for the reminder, Frank! Will need to find time to post impressions.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kiats said:


> Thanks for the reminder, Frank! Will need to find time to post impressions.



Nnoooo aaarrgghhhh..no more reviews or else i wont win anything..whahahahaahahaa kidding guys!


----------



## kazuya95

Hi ,

I hesitate between the Hydra22 and SW22 for a LCD2f. The price are really close...


----------



## maguire

Errm.... how do I place a link for my reviews? I know there somewhere on this runaway monster thread... 608 pages.


----------



## CraftyClown

maguire said:


> Errm.... how do I place a link for my reviews? I know there somewhere on this runaway monster thread... 608 pages.


 

 ​Can you not just copy and paste them onto the Toxic site?
  
 Or are you saying you literally can't find them here?


----------



## CraftyClown

craftyclown said:


> ​Can you not just copy and paste them onto the Toxic site?
> 
> Or are you saying you literally can't find them here?


 

@maguire
  
 ​Ok mate, here's one of them:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-impressions-and-discussion-thread/8550#post_12374437


----------



## CraftyClown

@maguire
  
 ​and here's your Virus review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-impressions-and-discussion-thread/4035#post_9583257
  
 Were there more?


----------



## maguire

Wow you really live up to your name Crafty Clown....Thanks mate, I am not flash at these things....Does this now put me in the running for the new cable?
 Probably more in there somewhere, how on earth do you find such things.....I gotta get off the moon man....Ground control to major Stan.....


----------



## CraftyClown

maguire said:


> Wow you really live up to your name Crafty Clown....Thanks mate, I am not flash at these things....Does this now put me in the running for the new cable?
> Probably more in there somewhere, how on earth do you find such things.....I gotta get off the moon man....Ground control to major Stan.....


 

 ​Ha ha, no worries mate.
  
 Remember to stick them on Frank's website to be in with a chance to win


----------



## Ancipital

toxic cables said:


> Prize draw posted here ending on the 1st, so be sure to enter
> 
> Hydra now added to the site along with the SW24 which was missing.
> 
> If there are other cables missing, which there are, please PM me which cable you have and i will add it before the prize draw ends.


 
  
 Well, I would add my thoughts, but am waiting on my cable (which is apparently ready, yay!)- I confirmed my address and asked for a tracking details a couple of days ago, but you've gone dark. I have to assume you're rushed off your feet, but it'd be nice to get an update.
  
 (Annoying, as I will have this weekend free for listening, too, so was planning on a bit of a binge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Toxic Cables

ancipital said:


> Well, I would add my thoughts, but am waiting on my cable (which is apparently ready, yay!)- I confirmed my address and asked for a tracking details a couple of days ago, but you've gone dark. I have to assume you're rushed off your feet, but it'd be nice to get an update.
> 
> (Annoying, as I will have this weekend free for listening, too, so was planning on a bit of a binge
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry, been pretty busy. 
  
 I replied to all emails last night and will be going through PM's shortly.
  
 Unfortunately your cable had not been started on yet, so unfortunately there is no tracking to provide, it should ship in the original estimated wait times given on the homepage.


----------



## Dk0987654321

Well after my current cable has begun to fall apart I started doing some looking around, searching high and looking low.
 This lead me to this thread, Toxic cables are something that i've looked at before a year or so back but with my current cable on the way out i've bitten the bullet and ordered a Black Widow.
 Now begins the wait...


----------



## RPB65

Whilst it is a long long wait, it is well worth it! I had to wait the same long time for a 'simple' TRRS to TRS cable I wanted, again it is superb quality and matches my SW24 well. Sit tight and you'll get it...................eventually. lol.


----------



## Ancipital

toxic cables said:


> Sorry, been pretty busy.
> 
> I replied to all emails last night and will be going through PM's shortly.
> 
> Unfortunately your cable had not been started on yet, so unfortunately there is no tracking to provide, it should ship in the original estimated wait times given on the homepage.


 
  
 Oh, I was fooled by a message saying "All done ". No worries, clearly crossed wires!


----------



## Toxic Cables

ancipital said:


> Oh, I was fooled by a message saying "All done ". No worries, clearly crossed wires!


 

 Sorry, i meant i updated your change request and address update.


----------



## Ancipital

toxic cables said:


> Sorry, i meant i updated your change request and address update.


 
  
 Hah, you fiend, I got all excited


----------



## Xamdou

Need recommendation for HD700 here. Anyone?


----------



## Ancipital

xamdou said:


> Need recommendation for HD700 here. Anyone?


 
 Buy HD650? (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Xamdou

ancipital said:


> Buy HD650? (sorry, couldn't resist)


 
 What? I am asking for recommendation of cables for my HD700 here


----------



## Xamdou

Went for the Silver Poison in the end. Was worried about the bass and analytical sound due to it being a silver cable but after reading a couple of reviews seems to not be the case. And now the gruesome wait.....


----------



## cho8

Any ideas for empire ears Zeus r? Frank has suggested silver widow 22 but always wondering if more expensive means best so maybe hydra 22


----------



## longbowbbs

Finishing another review for Guru. This one is for the Questyle CMA600i DAC/Amp. As usual a heavy dose of Toxic Cables will be represented. The LCD-X's and HD800's are at their best with the Silver Widow SW22's.


----------



## Kiats

Beautiful cable, longbowbbs.


----------



## longbowbbs

kiats said:


> Beautiful cable, @longbowbbs.


 
 I have been enjoying Franks great work for several years now @Kiats. They are my reference cable of choice.


----------



## Toolman

longbowbbs said:


> Finishing another review for Guru. This one is for the Questyle CMA600i DAC/Amp.


 
  
 Has it been published? Considering a CMA600i for my office usage


----------



## longbowbbs

toolman said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Finishing another review for Guru. This one is for the Questyle CMA600i DAC/Amp.
> ...


 
 I think it is scheduled to post Oct 1st.


----------



## Smileyko

Dear Friends of Toxic: My Hydra just landed yesterday here in Saigon when I flew back from the Typhooned Taiwan. It's awesome just from the LOOK alone. First thing in the morning now local time and I just ordered the copper Black Widow for my new Senn HD800S. I am burning in but at first sound the HFM HEX never sounded so good. I can see why you all post here. Now I know...... Cheers.


----------



## ltanasom

Glad you got your Hydra.
I have been waiting for mine.
Hope it will come soon.


----------



## learn2route

Me too.  Hope to receive mine orders soon.  Hopefully before Christmas !


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Will be choosing the winners for the price draw on Sunday, so last chance to post your reviews or comments to enter.*
  
*Will go though emails and PM's tomorrow, sorry for any delays, really busy making cables and trying to get them out as we are running a couple weeks behind.*
  
  
​ 
*Prize draw*​  ​ *Audez'e Sine*​ *Hydra 18awg (2 wire) upto 6ft IEM/Headphone*​ *Hydra 22 **upto 6ft IEM/Headphone*​ *Crystal Piccolino upto 6ft IEM/Headphone*​  ​  ​  ​ *Requirements*​  ​ *Please add your thoughts/reviews on out website under the cables you own, many have already posted here, so just copy/paste what you posted here. *​ *If you have multiple cables and post for each cable, each of you review will be entered giving  you multiple entries*​  ​ *First person chosen will have the pick of the prize and so on, currently there are 4 prizes, so will be 4 winners, i will more then likely add more prizes before this ends on the 1st of October, winners will be chosen then or soon after through random.org and a video will be made of picking all the winners one after the other.*​  ​ *Please register on the site if your are not already, this way i will have the email for everyone that posts a review and this can be used for the draw and for also contacting the winners.*​ *Alternatively you can include your user name on HF or order number for this to be used.*​  ​ *Please note, draw is only open to those that purchased directly from Toxic Cables or one of our dealers, so that we can verify that the person has or had the cable they reviewed.*​  ​ *Good luck*​


----------



## Rowethren

Posted reviews for Hydra 18 and Silver Widow 22. Fingers crossed


----------



## HarryWarner1

Hi, for some of the cables on the website there are 2 options for audeze lcd owners. Just wondering what the difference is as I might be getting the viper soon. 
  
Toxic mini carbon XLR
and 
Toxic mini XLR Black
  
~Harry


----------



## longbowbbs

Now in for review the Simaudio Moon 230HAD Dac/Amp. Time to queue up the Toxic Cables Silver Poison's and the Sennheiser HD650's!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Who won somthing nice?


----------



## CraftyClown

hifimanrookie said:


> Who won somthing nice?




You're 24hours early ☺️

I think Frank is revealing the winners tomorrow


----------



## HarryWarner1

whether or not you believe a good cable makes a difference to the sound (I think it has the potential to, but I haven't tried myself YET), these are shmexy looking cables!


----------



## Paul Graham

hifimanrookie said:


> Who won somthing nice?




Was it me? LOL!
WOW I haven't been in this thread in a loooong time.
Hey Frank! ( Waves ) 
Well Rookie here and longbow know I've been away from here and not really done much listening in about a year due to life priorities. I didn't realise it had been so long and that I would have missed head-if so much! 
Good and heart warming to see Toxic Cables still going strong and with Frank at the helm 
I've recently started listening to my gear again, And my TC collection is performing beautifully! Then again, Why wouldnt it! 
I have no new gear presently, However a DX80, Some HE-400's and maybe a new Desktop DAC/AMP are in the pipeline later this year and early next year. 
Soooo Frank, I shall let you know nearer the time what cables I require. 

PS Can you still source iBasso products? If so I would much rather order my DX80 through yourself.


----------



## longbowbbs

paul graham said:


> hifimanrookie said:
> 
> 
> > Who won somthing nice?
> ...


 
 'Bout time you got your self back into the game!


----------



## Paul Graham

longbowbbs said:


> 'Bout time you got your self back into the game!




Don't you know it Eric! 
The one thing I've loved about being away from HF is getting to know you And Alex a LOT better. 
Anyway, whilst In incapacitated and stuck indoors, This hobby is a fantastic way to kill the boredom!


----------



## longbowbbs

paul graham said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > 'Bout time you got your self back into the game!
> ...


 
 Good tunes can make things OK....Great therapy. I practice music therapy often!


----------



## Kiats

longbowbbs said:


> Good tunes can make things OK....Great therapy. I practice music therapy often!




Absolutely! Keeps my BP down from the grind of daily life.


----------



## Paul Graham

Absolutely!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Good tunes can make things OK....Great therapy. I practice music therapy often!


thats the whole truth and nothing but the truth my friend

It for sure helps with the daily work stress...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Below are the winners of the draw, first winner gets first pick of the prize, then second winner and so on.
  
 Kiat, your name came up twice, but hope you don't mind if we count it as just one, so we can have different winners for each prize.
  
 4 winners
  
 Congrats guys
  
 /img/vimeo_logo.png


----------



## Rowethren

toxic cables said:


> Below are the winners of the draw, first winner gets first pick of the prize, then second winner and so on.
> 
> Kiat, your name came up twice, but hope you don't mind if we count it as just one, so we can have different winners for each prize.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Damn! First competition that I have actually won anything in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Matthew Humpherson BTW) Congratulations everyone else who won!


----------



## CraftyClown

Yep, well done to the winners


----------



## Kiats

Woohoo! Thanks for the great news, Frank! What a utterly wonderful way to start the day!


----------



## ltanasom

congratulation to all winners!


----------



## Xamdou

@Toxic Cables Hey Frank, regarding my PM/email about the IEM cable. Is it doable? Thanks!


----------



## Kiats

Thanks for this, Frank. I assume you will contract the winners in turn as to what their choice is? So that we would know by then what is left as a choice for the prize? Gleefully awaiting your PM.


----------



## bluewrx1025

Congrats everyone! I was so close. Maybe next time.


----------



## Shini44

Gratz! i didn't know we can have a higher chances with more reviews, XD i always skim through reading lol!! would have made 5-6 reviews at least 

 congratulation again to all the winners


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> Gratz! i didn't know we can have a higher chances with more reviews, XD i always skim through reading lol!! would have made 5-6 reviews at least
> 
> 
> congratulation again to all the winners


lolx..i didnt know that also..i thought it was about how good your review was or how helpfun for potentional customers..on purpose i only included my best one..oh well..i wouldnt win anyway even with 300 reviews..i am to unlucky with random lotteries..

Congrats for the winners..enjoy ur prices


----------



## Toxic Cables

Should have read the rules post lol
  
 Was thinking of writing some reviews myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i might enter next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Will run another draw maybe nest month, same rules so you can add your reviews for that one.
  
 Sorry all, i know there are lots of emails and PM's waiting for replies, hundreds. I have some orders running late, so i have been off my feet trying to get those orders ready.
  
 I am sorry if you are waiting for a reply, i will get to them as soon as i can. If you are waiting to place an order, you will still go in the books from the date you first contacted me, so don't worry, my late reply will not put you further down the wait list.


----------



## Xamdou

> Originally Posted by *Toxic Cables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will run another draw maybe nest month, same rules so you can add your reviews for that one.


 
 Make it monthly?


----------



## tigeralam

toxic cables said:


> Should have read the rules post lol
> 
> Was thinking of writing some reviews myself
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Frank for the update!  I sent you two emails for an update on my order.  This explains the delay!  lol!  No rush!  Just super anxious to get my Silver Widow 22 OCC Silver Litz and put them to use!!  Thanks!


----------



## iichigoz

Hi Frank! I need an update too!  Ordered on the 27th July.


----------



## fate64

Which toxic cable works well with HD800S I've been thinking about getting one?


----------



## PinkyPowers

I just finished making this cable from the Silver-Plated Copper Litz sold on Toxic. This is the NON-Toxic generic stuff. If indeed you can call it generic. It's quite nice. Decently supple, and as you can see, very nice coloring.

Thanks Frank!


----------



## eddie0817

Too many Toxic cable I brought....


----------



## iichigoz

Hey Frank, I have replied to your PM. Do take a look when you can and get back to me ya?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## xenithon

PM and email sent about a week ago. Hoping to get a response soon


----------



## Big Kev

Being in the UK and on the look out for a balanced cable for my Zeus-R CIEM and ZX2 combo, how long on average do they take to complete the cables, because there is no way that I'm prepared to wait the 8 - 12 weeks they are currently quoting, as I could have opted for the WM1A by then?
  
 Cheers.
  
 Kev


----------



## CraftyClown

big kev said:


> Being in the UK and on the look out for a balanced cable for my Zeus-R CIEM and ZX2 combo, how long on average do they take to complete the cables, because there is no way that I'm prepared to wait the 8 - 12 weeks they are currently quoting, as I could have opted for the WM1A by then?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Kev


 
  
 Not going to lie to you Kev, it will take at lest 8 - 12 weeks, simply because of the high demand for Frank's cables. Most definitely worth it though 
  
 On another note, you decided to hang on to the ZX-2 then? I'm selling mine now


----------



## Big Kev

craftyclown said:


> Not going to lie to you Kev, it will take at lest 8 - 12 weeks, simply because of the high demand for Frank's cables. Most definitely worth it though
> 
> On another note, you decided to hang on to the ZX-2 then? I'm selling mine now


 
 I've have to give them a miss then, cheers.
  
 I couldn't sell the ZX2 for £500, people were offering stupid money and as I really like the DAP anyway, I decided to keep it.


----------



## corius

I sent an email and PM  asking about a cable but have received no reply.
  
 I'm assuming that if they are too busy to answer questions then it would be unrealistic to expect timely delivery.
  
 The cables seem to get great reviews but, unfortunately, I'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Shottie

corius said:


> I sent an email and PM  asking about a cable but have received no reply.
> 
> I'm assuming that if they are too busy to answer questions then it would be unrealistic to expect timely delivery.
> 
> The cables seem to get great reviews but, unfortunately, I'll have to look elsewhere.


 
 I feel like I'm in the same boat. Already paid and can't get an e-mail or PM reply back. Thinking about contacting paypal for a refund.


----------



## Rowethren

Just chill guys you will get your cables and they will be worth it! Slow and steady wins the race. Good things come to those that wait. etc etc...


----------



## Shottie

rowethren said:


> Just chill guys you will get your cables and they will be worth it! Slow and steady wins the race. Good things come to those that wait. etc etc...


 
  
 I don't think it's unreasonable to expect an e-mail reply in less than one month. If it takes that long to receive an e-mail, how long would I expect to wait to receive the product? 
  
 Answer: Too long. There are other options out there. It is not right to hold up someone's money, and we're not talking small amounts here, in hopes that we _might_ receive an e-mail reply and cables some day.


----------



## Rowethren

shottie said:


> I don't think it's unreasonable to expect an e-mail reply in less than one month. If it takes that long to receive an e-mail, how long would I expect to wait to receive the product?
> 
> Answer: Too long. There are other options out there. It is not right to hold up someone's money, and we're not talking small amounts here, in hopes that we _might_ receive an e-mail reply and cables some day.


 
  
 He is very clear on his website about how long things take to make. As I am sure Frank knows I am not the most patient person but he is a very busy man, sometimes working till the early hours of the morning to complete orders on time. I personally would much rather he spent time making cables than responding to emails if he has to prioritise one or the other. Trust me I understand you position but he will sort it out in the end and the results are more than worth it!


----------



## maguire

Hey people, why everyone so impatient?
 I & many others have waited for cables, no big deal... Honestly the pleasing result is when you see the quality workmanship then how they give your expensive HP not only sexy looks but also how they make them sound.
 Good things take time, relax & enjoy your HP's then get prepared to be wowed....You be glad you did.


----------



## CraftyClown

xenithon said:


> PM and email sent about a week ago. Hoping to get a response soon


 
  
  


corius said:


> I sent an email and PM  asking about a cable but have received no reply.
> 
> I'm assuming that if they are too busy to answer questions then it would be unrealistic to expect timely delivery.
> 
> The cables seem to get great reviews but, unfortunately, I'll have to look elsewhere.


 
  
  


shottie said:


> I feel like I'm in the same boat. Already paid and can't get an e-mail or PM reply back. Thinking about contacting paypal for a refund.


 
  
 Guys, just to put this into perspective, Frank is operating a very small business. I believe it is just him and an assistant Max.
  
 He is completely transparent about the wait times that should be expected and the only reason those wait times are so long is because his cables are so popular that he gets inundated with orders.
  
 I promise you it's worth the wait, but if it's too long for you then Toxic is probably not the way to go.
  
 With the email and PM response time, it's simple. The more time Frank spends answering them, the less time he spends making cables, so he often leaves it for a week or so and then deals with them on mass. Maybe the odd message gets missed every now and again, therefore if you don't hear anything for a couple of weeks, try again.
  
 Put it this way; If his cables weren't so damn nice, no one would buy them and there wouldn't be any wait time. The problem is they're fantastic and everyone wants one...
  
 You just have to be patient


----------



## Toolman

I operates a small business too...an army of one with a couple of part time assistants 3 times a week, so I understand how Frank have to cope with the many emails and orders coming in.

I am sure Frank's business is legit and he stands behind his products & workmanship, which is why many (myself included) comes to him for cables.

But that being said, running an online business involves more than just technical/manufacturing skills. Today's consumers demands good communication from the sellers/vendors and unfortunately "being busy doing work" are not something a seller can hide behind again and again for neglecting communication for a long period of time...and neither should any of his regulars use that as a standard excuse especially when someone is sending over hundreds or thousands of dollars in good faith.

In no way am I saying Frank is not responsible...I understand how it feels during those super busy time. But its not too hard to block out an hour a day to spend it on communicating with customers who have send over a lot of coins in good faith. Its also important for customers to understand the tight schedules Frank is operating under and to be as concise and as short as possible in all these email communication.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Shottie

Thanks for the responses and the updated time-table, Frank. It is greatly appreciated. I look forward to hearing what everyone on this forum has been raving about.


----------



## cho8

At the end of the day, everyone has a choice. Customers can choose to wait or not. Frank can choose to produce cables or answer emails. Nobody really knows how much work is involved or how many orders he has so really shouldn't criticise based on assumed information. We also don't know how many emails and pm's he gets so can't really say take an hour a day to answer them as it might take longer which obviously eats into work time. Also remember he has to eat and sleep too. He's given a time frame so decide if you want to buy or not but don't criticise a product because you can't get it immediately. Criticise if it's bad


----------



## Big Kev

Personally, I've had loved nothing more than to get a British-made Toxic cable, but I have a £1000+ DAP on the way and want to make sure it's working perfectly, so had no choice, other than to go over the pond, which is a pity for me, as I've heard such good things.


----------



## john777

corius said:


> I sent an email and PM  asking about a cable but have received no reply.
> 
> I'm assuming that if they are too busy to answer questions then it would be unrealistic to expect timely delivery.
> 
> The cables seem to get great reviews but, unfortunately, I'll have to look elsewhere.




Yup, one way to keep your sanity. Don't order a Toxic Cable...


----------



## RPB65

big kev said:


> Personally, I've had loved nothing more than to get a British-made Toxic cable, but I have a £1000+ DAP on the way and want to make sure it's working perfectly, so had no choice, other than to go over the pond, which is a pity for me, as I've heard such good things.


 

 So, if I understand your post correctly, with the pound at an all time low, with VAT and import duty, you would sooner buy from abroad than wait for a UK cable? What are you on? That makes no sense whatsoever. Different of course if you buy from Europe but again the Euro exchange is sh1te. Just don't get that logic at all.


----------



## Big Kev

rpb65 said:


> So, if I understand your post correctly, with the pound at an all time low, with VAT and import duty, you would sooner buy from abroad than wait for a UK cable? What are you on? That makes no sense whatsoever. Different of course if you buy from Europe but again the Euro exchange is sh1te. Just don't get that logic at all.


 
 I'll try to explain for you.
  
 I have a £1000+ DAP from the Classified's on it's way to me and obviously, I want to make sure that it's working properly, so need a balanced cable to ensure I can use that option with the DAP.


----------



## cho8

We all have different priorities but one way to go is order the cable that you think is going to be the best you can get(or dap or head/earphones etc)and if it takes time then wait. In the meantime, use what is available that came with whatever you bought, e.g cables that came with your headphones, which , although not the best is not going to destroy your hearing. We're all too used to immediate gratification and find it strange that someone takes time to make a good product.

Personally, I don't mind waiting for something and look forward to seeing how any particular item changes and improves what I already have. The point is that if the product and service from toxic cables is not up to scratch then the company would have folded a long time ago


----------



## ltanasom

Be patient, guys.
Frank's cables are worth waiting for.
My Hydra (3rd cables I ordered from Frank) will be on the way to me soon.
It is about 10 weeks waiting time as mentioned in the website.


----------



## hifimanrookie

As my friend craftlyclown also said..see it in perspective..i am also a longtime customer and ALL my cables i bought are one of a kind...i sometimes waited 3 months for my cable..but i always had a huge smile openin my package...and puttin everythin into perspective..i waited more then a year for my custom blue circle audio PaG headphone amp...now..thats long!!! And i will do it again if i wanna upgrade to a better BC amp....

We are all honest here..we..the tocic guys know waitin for ur cable will cost ya lots of grey hairs..but its soooo worth it..we alll know it...frank is a perfectionist..he isnt into massproduction, within a week delivery kind of stuff...am glad he isnt!

Am contemplatin how much better the hydra is then my custom sw22...


 kiats..did you already got a hydra 18awg dual mono balanced extreme version?


----------



## kazuya95

His website is clear the waiting time is approximately 10 to 12 weeks.

but i am sure the waiting time worth it.

As many said you can by another brand if you can't wait.

Cheers


----------



## cho8

I'm about to order some cables for my Ultrasone tribute 7's. can't decide between the hydra and sw(which Frank says will suit most ultrasones). Could anyone elaborate a bit more about the differences between the two? Also noticed that the prices are different for iems and headphone cables I.e hydra 22 is more expensive than hydra 18 for iem but is the other way around for headphones


----------



## Rowethren

cho8 said:


> I'm about to order some cables for my Ultrasone tribute 7's. can't decide between the hydra and sw(which Frank says will suit most ultrasones). Could anyone elaborate a bit more about the differences between the two? Also noticed that the prices are different for iems and headphone cables I.e hydra 22 is more expensive than hydra 18 for iem but is the other way around for headphones


 
  
 I would agree with the SW22 being preferable as Ultrasone headphones tend to be on the brighter side and the SW will flesh out the bass and smooth the treble a tad which is a good thing IMO. Regarding price, the headphone cables come standard at 6ft and the earphone cables are standard at 4ft. Also, I think you are confusing the different Hydra 18 versions; there is an 18awg IEM version which is 2 18awg cables which are split internally (overall 21awg per conductor) then there is an 18awg headphone version which is 4 separate 18awg cables. This is double the amount of material for the headphone version verses the earphone version so explains the rather sizable price difference. Hope that helps.


----------



## cho8

rowethren said:


> I would agree with the SW22 being preferable as Ultrasone headphones tend to be on the brighter side and the SW will flesh out the bass and smooth the treble a tad which is a good thing IMO. Regarding price, the headphone cables come standard at 6ft and the earphone cables are standard at 4ft. Also, I think you are confusing the different Hydra 18 versions; there is an 18awg IEM version which is 2 18awg cables which are split internally (overall 21awg per conductor) then there is an 18awg headphone version which is 4 separate 18awg cables. This is double the amount of material for the headphone version verses the earphone version so explains the rather sizable price difference. Hope that helps.




Thanks that helps a lot. Fairly new to cables so all advice welcome 

I was considering the hydra because I actually found the tribute 7's a touch bass biased and also has quite a wide soundstage which I didn't want to change to much. Then again, I'm basing that on moon audio cables which have probably changed the sound anyway and content wise has gold in the cables too. Sounds like I'm having an argument with myself!!! Right, will go for sw as originally recommended


----------



## Rowethren

cho8 said:


> Thanks that helps a lot. Fairly new to cables so all advice welcome
> 
> I was considering the hydra because I actually found the tribute 7's a touch bass biased and also has quite a wide soundstage which I didn't want to change to much. Then again, I'm basing that on moon audio cables which have probably changed the sound anyway and content wise has gold in the cables too. Sounds like I'm having an argument with myself!!! Right, will go for sw as originally recommended




Glad to help. To be honest you can't go wrong as long as it is a Toxic cable, best build quality you can get! Just don't get stressed about the wait time, you will get it eventually and it will be worth the wait!


----------



## darkwasim786

Guys need some advice... 

Need a new cable for my custom 1964 quads but can't decide which one...narrowed to Black widow, viper and silver poison

Love the bassy signature of the quads, just want to bring the vocals out more, extend the treble as it is rolled of slightly and get some more detail. Prefer a warmer signature. 

Don't want a bassy cable as it will completely drown out the treble I think. 

Can anyone help with guiding me to the ideal cable?


----------



## Rowethren

darkwasim786 said:


> Guys need some advice...
> 
> Need a new cable for my custom 1964 quads but can't decide which one...narrowed to Black widow, viper and silver poison
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sounds like a Hydra 18 IEM would be perfect for you. With my K10s it kept the bass but boosted the treble a tad which sounds like exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Toolman

rowethren said:


> Sounds like a Hydra 18 IEM would be perfect for you. With my K10s it kept the bass but boosted the treble a tad which sounds like exactly what you are looking for.


 
  
 Will that be the same recommendation for my K10UA? Thanks


----------



## Rowethren

toolman said:


> Will that be the same recommendation for my K10UA? Thanks


 
  
 If you want more treble extension then yep


----------



## darkwasim786

I can't afford the hydra 18, struggling to afford the silver poison


----------



## Toxic Cables

I have gone through all PM, will start going through emails tonight.
  
 Been really busy trying to get orders made that are running late, we currently have a 10-12 weeks, so i have had to prioritise and that was getting orders i have running late made ASAP over going through emails and taking new orders.
  
 I am very sorry to those waiting for a reply to emails, i do always get to them, sometimes it just takes me awhile as i am the only person that deals with emails, so please try and be patient with me, i will get to them in the end.
  
 As i have said before, it's not in my interest as a business to delay responses to emails, it's what my business relies upon as we still get more then half our orders via customers who email us and we can often lose a lot of these orders with late replies, so i don't delay responses because i cannot be bothered, i just have a lot on my plate now.
  
 I understand it does not take long to reply to each email, but when you consider the sheer volume of emails i receive and then the follow ups, i can spend half my day, every day on emails.
  
 If you don't here from me by end of day tomorrow, please send me a PM, sometimes emails can be missed, it's not intentional, but it happens.
  
 Apologies again and thank you to everyone for being patient. I will try to be quicker with emails/PM.


----------



## Kiats

No worries, Frank! Those who have heard your cables before will be patient. Do take care of your health at the same time. Let's not have another breakdown in your health again, my friend.


----------



## CraftyClown

kiats said:


> No worries, Frank! Those who have heard your cables before will be patient. Do take care of your health at the same time. Let's not have another breakdown in your health again, my friend.


 

 Couldn't have put it better myself.
  
 Frank, you are a victim of your own success and I think that screenshot says it all!


----------



## iichigoz

Hey Frank, I sent you another email. Take a look when you're free! Thanks!


----------



## Toolman

Rather than adding to Frank's growing Inbox count, I thought I would like to ask my questions over here.

What are your recommendations / impressions / comments when choosing between a Hydra 18 / 22 vs Silver Widow 22 / 24?

Impressed with the Silver Poison but now I needed 2 new cables, but which will be best for each of my TG334 and Noble K10UA? Cheers...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thank you guys.
  
 Been at it all day since my earlier post 15 hours ago, 4am now and bunch of emails now replied to  will go through rest and all PM's in the morning.


----------



## Kiats

Your efforts are much appreciated, Frank!


----------



## Xamdou

@Toxic Cables  Maybe you should hire an admin staff to help out with all the email and stuff.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

toolman said:


> Rather than adding to Frank's growing Inbox count, I thought I would like to ask my questions over here.
> 
> What are your recommendations / impressions / comments when choosing between a Hydra 18 / 22 vs Silver Widow 22 / 24?
> 
> Impressed with the Silver Poison but now I needed 2 new cables, but which will be best for each of my TG334 and Noble K10UA? Cheers...


 

 Looking forward to this as well! Finding one for my 334. 

 What is your current cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

xamdou said:


> @Toxic Cables  Maybe you should hire an admin staff to help out with all the email and stuff.


 
  
 Taking on even more staff would also mean increasing my prices all round and more importantly, i prefer to deal with all emails myself, as there are a lot of custom orders and for these i have to figure out a price myself, i can't rely on someone else to do this again, as i did when i was on holiday previously.


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> Your efforts are much appreciated, Frank!


 
 Thank you Kiat.


----------



## Toolman

toolman said:


> Rather than adding to Frank's growing Inbox count, I thought I would like to ask my questions over here.
> 
> What are your recommendations / impressions / comments when choosing between a Hydra 18 / 22 vs Silver Widow 22 / 24?
> 
> Impressed with the Silver Poison but now I needed 2 new cables, but which will be best for each of my TG334 and Noble K10UA? Cheers...


 
  
 Putting in my order this weekend...if anyone have knowledge of the difference between the Hydra and Silver Widow will be appreciated


----------



## Rowethren

Basic difference is SW=more bass and Hydra=more treble. However, you still have to decide on which cable to choose based on what you want to changed about the sound other people can't really decide that for you. I personally prefer the Hydra with my K10s more than I did my SW and while the differences aren't massive it is noticeable.


----------



## smaragd

xamdou said:


> Went for the Silver Poison in the end. Was worried about the bass and analytical sound due to it being a silver cable but after reading a couple of reviews seems to not be the case. And now the gruesome wait.....


 
 Silver Poison also pairs very well with the HD650 
  
 I used it on my Westone IEM UM-Pro 50 which now needs a new cable...
  
 Can anyone suggest Silver Widow or Hydra for these Westone IEM?
  
 Tend to go with the new Hydra but what would be a better match, Hydra 18awg or 22awg?
  
 @ Frank, suggestions?


----------



## Rowethren

smaragd said:


> Silver Poison also pairs very well with the HD650
> 
> I used it on my Westone IEM UM-Pro 50 which now needs a new cable...
> 
> ...




I own the W60 and I would personally go for the Hydra 18 IEM as it gives a bit of extra bite to the treble. Not sure if the UM-PRO 50 follow the Westone house sound though but if they do I would stick with that recommendation.


----------



## animalsrush

To experts here i would ask a question .. I need a cable replacement for Oppo Pm3 .. The source is Sony ZX2 .. Will Black widow be a good cable or something else you would recommend.. I am more interested in making sure nothing is lost rather than change the sound if that makes sense .. Also i don't want to spend more than half what i spend on the headphone so about $200 max..Also based on your experience what is the expected turn around time 
  
 Thanks
 PC


----------



## Kiats

Decided, after mulling over it for a long time, to pull the trigger on the LCD4. Its glorious with the Hydra 18AWG.


----------



## Toolman

Very bling and nice


----------



## Kiats

Thanks! Sounds pretty spectacular as well. Excellent synergy off the LAu


----------



## Sabre2

kiats said:


> Decided, after mulling over it for a long time, to pull the trigger on the LCD4. Its glorious with the Hydra 18AWG.




Nice!!! Enjoy your new toy, Kiats


----------



## Uncle Monty

I'm looking to upgrade my DAP and want to upgrade my stock Audeze cables at the same time.
  
 Based purely on online reviews and what I've read on here, I'm torn between the Toxic Silver Widow 22 and the Nordost Heimdal 2 (there's nowhere within 500miles I can audition decent headphone cables).
  
 There is a price difference - the Toxics are about 2/3 the price of the Nordosts - and, from what I can gather, the Widows a little brighter whereas the Heimdals are a little warmer. The widows also look wonderfully made, with a number of options re y-splitters and plugs (like rhodium coated etc - what does that do?).
  
 I'd love to hear opinion from Headfiers.


----------



## longbowbbs

I went with the Widows and never looked back. High quality and they sound great with the LCD-X's and the HD800's.


----------



## PinkyPowers

I have some Silver Poison wire coming in. I'll let you all know how I like it when I build my new balanced Audeze cable.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Wouldn't paring HD800 with Widow makes it even brighter?


----------



## longbowbbs

fattycheesebeef said:


> Wouldn't paring HD800 with Widow makes it even brighter?


 
 No. The Widow is not simply a silver cable.


----------



## Toolman

longbowbbs said:


> No. The Widow is not simply a silver cable.




Kindly explain...


----------



## longbowbbs

toolman said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > No. The Widow is not simply a silver cable.
> ...


 
 Frank uses a small percentage of gold with the silver. That small addition tames the normally shrill silver properties and the resulting bend mates exceptionally well with the HD800's


----------



## Toolman

longbowbbs said:


> Frank uses a small percentage of gold with the silver. That small addition tames the normally shrill silver properties and the resulting bend mates exceptionally well with the HD800's




Thanks for explaining...my choice is currently down to either Silver Widow or Hydra but their specs looks pretty similar. Anyone with experience with both of these? How are their sound characters? I want it specifically for my Utopia and need to be careful to choose a cable that won't be too bright when matched together


----------



## Rowethren

toolman said:


> Thanks for explaining...my choice is currently down to either Silver Widow or Hydra but their specs looks pretty similar. Anyone with experience with both of these? How are their sound characters? I want it specifically for my Utopia and need to be careful to choose a cable that won't be too bright when matched together




If you don't want it too bright I would definitely go for Silver Widow over the Hydra.


----------



## Kiats

sabre2 said:


> Nice!!! Enjoy your new toy, Kiats




Thanks, Sabre2. 

Frank, the Hydra is a Monster with the LCD4! You should give it a try when you have time.


----------



## Joaid

I need a replacement cable for Beyer T1 gen 2, as I need 4 metres, and stock is 3 metres. I like the look of Toxic cables, which would suit the T1's best? I don't find the high frequencies "hot" at all, just right. Incidentally, I suppose using a QED Performace extension is not a sensible option? thanks in advance.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Hi All,
  
 Just a quick note to say i will go through all emails and PM's tomorrow. Sorry for any delays.


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> Thanks, Sabre2.
> 
> Frank, the Hydra is a Monster with the LCD4! You should give it a try when you have time.


 

 I will my friend, i tried your cable with mine before sending it  was pretty impressed. Little low on the Hydra 18 currently, so will have to make myself one when the new batch is delivered if i can fine some spare time.


----------



## eddie0817

toolman said:


> Kindly explain...


 
 For material point of view, gold is the element that can release the stress and dislocation in silver material lattice,
 It will help to reduce SRH recombination when the electronic pass through.

 Althought silver material with gold will reduce the conductivity, but it will also help to reduce recombination.
 For listening point of view, SW22 help to have a warmer sound compare to Hydea 22,won't too bright.
 My personal prefer SW22


----------



## eddie0817

Frank,
  
 Kindly reply me mail.
  
 Thank you


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> I will my friend, i tried your cable with mine before sending it  was pretty impressed. Little low on the Hydra 18 currently, so will have to make myself one when the new batch is delivered if i can fine some spare time.




Heheh! You won't regret giving it a listen, Frank! Awesome combo!


----------



## RPB65

Well, it's taken me a while to get there due to my 'listening habits' but the SW24 has passed the 100 hour mark. I love it, really do. TRRS and ZX2 is stunning and with the adapter cable, Mojo and SW24 is also stunning via my iPhone and Qobuz or hi-res files using Onkyo HF player.


----------



## Yu Ken

Excuse me， which cable is better if i use Fitear Aya to listen Jpop such as AKB48 and some other f*emale vocalists? Thanks*


----------



## Uncle Monty

Toxic Silver Widow 22 or Nordost Heimdal 2?


----------



## iichigoz

Guys, 8 SW24 or SW22 for the Custom Laylas?


----------



## DrSheep

iichigoz said:


> Guys, 8 SW24 or SW22 for the Custom Laylas?


 
 I have the Toxic Cable Silver Widow 25 8-wire for JH Audio Layla if you are interested.


----------



## Toolman

uncle monty said:


> Toxic Silver Widow 22 or Nordost Heimdal 2?




I have Heimdall 2 for all my HE1000, Audeze, HD800S and Utopia. Very good cable I'll have to say (enough for me to purchase multiple cables from them) but then you'll have to make sure that you can accept it's "chicken wire" built quality. I'm always worried about accidentally bending or damaging this thin 28AWG wire connected to my headphone.

Now for the same money I'll definitely give Toxic Cables a go...unless of course you can't wait for your custom cables to arrive. You won't go wrong with either one


----------



## Shini44

toolman said:


>


 

 waiting for Utopia to be shipped, then i will see if i will go with SW18 or Hydra 18, depend on which i want to improve more, Bass and Treble wise.

 thanks to the feedback here i am leaning toward the Hydra for its Treble and Mids, the bass on it is good as well, not falling this far behind SW.

 if Utopia's bass made me want to have more impact on the Bass then SW it is, but hoping it won't end up like that xD coming from HE-6 bass at least


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> waiting for Utopia to be shipped, then i will see if i will go with SW18 or Hydra 18, depend on which i want to improve more, Bass and Treble wise.
> 
> 
> thanks to the feedback here i am leaning toward the Hydra for its Treble and Mids, the bass on it is good as well, not falling this far behind SW.
> ...


sw18???? Did i miss something somewhere???


----------



## CraftyClown

hifimanrookie said:


> sw18???? Did i miss something somewhere???


 
  
 Frank has been holding the best back from you mate. He said you already have far too many great cables


----------



## Shini44

hifimanrookie said:


> sw18???? Did i miss something somewhere???


 
  


craftyclown said:


> Frank has been holding the best back from you mate. He said you already have far too many great cables


 
 ops i mean SW22 4-wire xD my mind was on the Hydra 18 AWG big time


----------



## Uncle Monty

toolman said:


> uncle monty said:
> 
> 
> > Toxic Silver Widow 22 or Nordost Heimdal 2?
> ...


 

 The Toxic SW22 is less than 2/3rds the price of the Heimdals and looks to be much better made imo  - perhaps it's just cosmetic but the options available with the Toxics (sleeving, y-splitters, termination alternatives - rhodium?) allow you to spec a far hardier and more personal headphone cable. If the sound quality is on a par, I reckon the Toxics represent the best quality and value. Going to order next week - unless someone comes on here and says the Heimdals blow the Toxics out of the water.


----------



## maguire

SW18.....Now that would be something......


----------



## Shini44

maguire said:


> SW18.....Now that would be something......


 
 i heard Frank is making one now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  @Toxic Cables


----------



## Rowethren

Just to give you an update on how I am finding my Hydra 18 IEM. I am still loving the sound of it but I think in the long run a Hydra 22 would have been a bit better despite the slightly lower level of comfort behind the ears. I am getting a bit frustrated with the main bulk of the cable which is mostly because it is only two cables twisted together so it has lots of stored elastic energy within the cable which a normal four way weaved cable doesn't have. This stored energy leads to the cable sticking out in odd shapes unless you put it on and twist each part in a specific manner which if you are trying to do at 5am when I get up for my commute into London or on the train home packed full of people can lead to some irritation. I don't know if anyone has any advice on how to avoid this problem but I am guessing not due to the design which I should have worked out myself really. Very tempted to sell the 18 and purchase a 22 instead as like I said before it is still the best matched cable for my K10s that I have tried. Hope this helps people make their decisions on what to buy.


----------



## hifimanrookie

shini44 said:


> i heard Frank is making one now :evil:
> 
> @Toxic Cables


not for me..i think  but Frank...any truth in that??? Come on man....


----------



## hifimanrookie

rowethren said:


> Just to give you an update on how I am finding my Hydra 18 IEM. I am still loving the sound of it but I think in the long run a Hydra 22 would have been a bit better despite the slightly lower level of comfort behind the ears. I am getting a bit frustrated with the main bulk of the cable which is mostly because it is only two cables twisted together so it has lots of stored elastic energy within the cable which a normal four way weaved cable doesn't have. This stored energy leads to the cable sticking out in odd shapes unless you put it on and twist each part in a specific manner which if you are trying to do at 5am when I get up for my commute into London or on the train home packed full of people can lead to some irritation. I don't know if anyone has any advice on how to avoid this problem but I am guessing not due to the design which I should have worked out myself really. Very tempted to sell the 18 and purchase a 22 instead as like I said before it is still the best matched cable for my K10s that I have tried. Hope this helps people make their decisions on what to buy.


the sw22 is very flexible and light  and sounds stunning


----------



## Rowethren

hifimanrookie said:


> the sw22 is very flexible and light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I already had one and have another coming for my Ether Flows so I know that the SW22 is good but I thought the sound of the Hydra would complement the K10s better as they have a fair bit of bass already so didn't really need help in that department. The Hydra certainly matches better IMO just a shame about the aforementioned issue with its springiness (apparently that is a real word lol).


----------



## longbowbbs

hifimanrookie said:


> rowethren said:
> 
> 
> > Just to give you an update on how I am finding my Hydra 18 IEM. I am still loving the sound of it but I think in the long run a Hydra 22 would have been a bit better despite the slightly lower level of comfort behind the ears. I am getting a bit frustrated with the main bulk of the cable which is mostly because it is only two cables twisted together so it has lots of stored elastic energy within the cable which a normal four way weaved cable doesn't have. This stored energy leads to the cable sticking out in odd shapes unless you put it on and twist each part in a specific manner which if you are trying to do at 5am when I get up for my commute into London or on the train home packed full of people can lead to some irritation. I don't know if anyone has any advice on how to avoid this problem but I am guessing not due to the design which I should have worked out myself really. Very tempted to sell the 18 and purchase a 22 instead as like I said before it is still the best matched cable for my K10s that I have tried. Hope this helps people make their decisions on what to buy.
> ...


 
 +1 to that!


----------



## Highbury73

Hi Frank sent you a PM re my copper venom order


----------



## Rowethren

Think I might get a Hydra 22 for my K10... You can never have too many cables right?


----------



## Toolman

Unsubscribed  this thread is simply too Toxic


----------



## Sengell

Can someone tell me his/her impressions  about the Rectangular Pure Power Cable from this manufacturer? I failed to find information and testing. Please fill me in or refer me to an article. tyvm


----------



## ltanasom

will Silver widow turn yellow over times? if it will, will it affect the sound?
your advice is appreciated.


----------



## longbowbbs

ltanasom said:


> will Silver widow turn yellow over times? if it will, will it affect the sound?
> your advice is appreciated.


 
 I probably have the oldest SW22 in the wild. It has not turned any color so far. Still a beautiful silver.


----------



## CraftyClown

I must confess that my SW24 has turned a bit coppery/greeny at points. I've had it for about 3 years now. Can't see how it could possibly affect the sound though.


----------



## Toxic Cables

craftyclown said:


> I must confess that my SW24 has turned a bit coppery/greeny at points. I've had it for about 3 years now. Can't see how it could possibly affect the sound though.


 

 Can ups please provide me pictures, here or PM, the SW24 is silver litz, as most would not know, silver wire should not turn green, the wire turning green would be an indication of the silver wire having a high content of copper.
  
 I am quite confident of bringing this up on the thread rather then PM, as all my silver wires are tested, every single batch.  I would like to find out why this is happening. The SW24, every strand is also insulated, this itself should stop the wire oxidising.
  
 Only point where i can see this happening is OM IEM connectors, but not the wire, but the IEM pins themselves.


----------



## ltanasom

I saw pics of SW posted in the web as attached. On the top of the pic, a portion of wire kinda turned yellow. Is it on the wire or jacket? Anyone has experienced this?
Thanks


----------



## smaragd

I've asked this before but didn't get much feedback... even Frank hasn't gotten back to me regarding SW22 vs Hydra22 to pair with Westone's UM-Pro50.
 I currently use the Silver Poison which is great already...
 The Um-Pro50 already has quite substantial bass, perhaps a bit of hump in the mid bass which I know can be tamed better upgrading to Silver Widow or Hydra...
  
 Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Rowethren

smaragd said:


> I've asked this before but didn't get much feedback... even Frank hasn't gotten back to me regarding SW22 vs Hydra22 to pair with Westone's UM-Pro50.
> I currently use the Silver Poison which is great already...
> The Um-Pro50 already has quite substantial bass, perhaps a bit of hump in the mid bass which I know can be tamed better upgrading to Silver Widow or Hydra...
> 
> Any thoughts anyone?




I did already reply to you before but if you want to tame the bass definitely go for the Hydra.


----------



## CraftyClown

toxic cables said:


> Can ups please provide me pictures, here or PM, the SW24 is silver litz, as most would not know, silver wire should not turn green, the wire turning green would be an indication of the silver wire having a high content of copper.
> 
> I am quite confident of bringing this up on the thread rather then PM, as all my silver wires are tested, every single batch.  I would like to find out why this is happening. The SW24, every strand is also insulated, this itself should stop the wire oxidising.
> 
> Only point where i can see this happening is OM IEM connectors, but not the wire, but the IEM pins themselves.





Max has mine right now Frank. He's re-terminating it.


----------



## ltanasom

Just received the Hydra a couple of days ago. From initial listening, I really like the Hydra, especially its midrange and treble. It is very sweet-sounding, transparent, ultra-detailed cable. The bass is great too. I don't feel that it lacks bass at all. The Hydra is a great cable and it has so far been the most favorite Toxic cable I own (I also own BW22 and SP) Thanks, Frank, for a great cable.


----------



## iichigoz

@Toxic Cable
Hey Frank, I emailed and PM you. Do take a look when you can.


----------



## smaragd

+1 to that... 
order in view....


----------



## Toxic Cables

ltanasom said:


> I saw pics of SW posted in the web as attached. On the top of the pic, a portion of wire kinda turned yellow. Is it on the wire or jacket? Anyone has experienced this?
> Thanks


 
 That looks to be the insulation, also the SW25.5 wire.


----------



## Toxic Cables

craftyclown said:


> Max has mine right now Frank. He's re-terminating it.


 

 Thanks Richard,
  
 I have had Max look at it and send me some pictures, i was a little worried there for a moment.
  
 It's the actual insulation that has gone yellow/golden, and a slight tinge of green to the heat shrink coming out of the IEM connectors where it's on contact with the pins. 
  
 This tends to happen mostly where it's in contact with the body/sweat and to date on the older SW with the extruded insulation, that has now been discontinued. The cable you have is actually the SW25.5 the original SW, not the SW24.
  
 Sorry, i have been pretty unwell the last week, can't even eat without me throat feeling like it's burning. I will get back to everyone. This could not have happened at a worse time.
  
 If there is anything urgent, please PM, me and i will try to go through them tomorrow, followed by emails.


----------



## CraftyClown

toxic cables said:


> Thanks Richard,
> 
> I have had Max look at it and send me some pictures, i was a little worried there for a moment.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ah I see, that explains it then. Is it possible to have it cleaned do you think? Or would I need to have the insulation replaced?
  
 I didn't actually realise it was the original Silver Widow. I've clearly had it longer than I realised 
  
 Really sorry to hear you're feeling poorly mate. It's that time of year. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Toxic Cables

craftyclown said:


> Ah I see, that explains it then. Is it possible to have it cleaned do you think? Or would I need to have the insulation replaced?
> 
> I didn't actually realise it was the original Silver Widow. I've clearly had it longer than I realised
> 
> Really sorry to hear you're feeling poorly mate. It's that time of year. Hope you get better soon.


 
 Hi Rich,
  
 From the picture's i have seen, the insulation itself has discoloured, unfortunately not something we can clean off, we will try to freshen it up the best we can, unfortunately the insulation cannot be replaced either 
  
 Thanks mate.


----------



## darkwasim786

Hi Frank,
  
 I sent you an email a few days back asking if you have the black widow or silver poison iem cables in stock as i am ready to order now, but as my current cable is now broken i need one urgently. So if it takes 10-12 weeks i probably will have to order from somewhere else. 
  
 1964 ears pins, with an angles 3.5mm termination, standard length is fine.
  
 A rough tie estimate for both would be great?
  
 thanks in advance.


----------



## ltanasom

Thanks, Frank.
Hope you get well soon.


----------



## maguire

*Thank You Toxic Cables....... A truly Amazing Prize*
  
  
  

  
  
 Some eye candy for ya's... I  had the pleasure of winning first prize in the recently held event from Toxic Cables.
 I chose to go the Audeze Sine Headphones as I only have 1 IEM that currently only takes an aftermarket cable & that's my 1 plus2.
 I am still very happy with SW22 & so I chose the Sine & seeing I didn't have a full size can of sorts only Iem's it was an easier decision for me to make.
 Liking the sound of these so far....Hmmm or maybe you think they can use a new cable?...........Hey umm Frank.....


----------



## Kiats

Hope you feel better soon, Frank!


----------



## sensui123

Get well soon Frank. Enjoy the holidays in good health.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks Guys, really appreciate it.
  
 Have just taken care of all PM's and many emails, will go through rest later, time to get some sleep


----------



## Toxic Cables

maguire said:


> *Thank You Toxic Cables....... A truly Amazing Prize*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Glad you received them safely Stan, sorry took so long to get them out to you mate.
  
 Let me know once you decide on a cable and i'm sure we can work something out for you, i did break one of yours with the headphones


----------



## Xamdou

I came across frank's reply to one of the comment on facebook that import duties and stuff will be taken care by them, is that true?


----------



## Rowethren

xamdou said:


> I came across frank's reply to one of the comment on facebook that import duties and stuff will be taken care by them, is that true?




That seems somewhat unlikely but you never know.


----------



## Xamdou

rowethren said:


> That seems somewhat unlikely but you never know.


 
 I am fine either way, just that I am so lazy to go down the post office to pay the tax if I have to


----------



## Toxic Cables

You should not have to pay any Import duties when you order from me, if you do, it should be very minimal.
  
 We try to take care of things on this side on shipments, so customers do not have to pay anything more then what they have already paid me. This might not always be the case, in which case it should be very minimal.


----------



## Xamdou

toxic cables said:


> You should not have to pay any Import duties when you order from me, if you do, it should be very minimal.


 
 That's good, I can use the money for a couple of buffet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Also, my order on the site is not updated with my change of order (#919) yesterday and I have sent the paypal payment.


----------



## Toxic Cables

xamdou said:


> That's good, I can use the money for a couple of buffet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




  
 Unfortunately cannot change it on the site, but rest assured, your order has been changed on my order book, so you will receive the cable with new configuration.
  
 edit,
  
 All emails and PM'S replied to, if i missed anyone by chance, please send me a PM and i will reply ASAP.


----------



## Toxic Cables

1000th order on the new website since it's launch earlier this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Order will now be refunded and provided for free to the lucky customer.


----------



## Rowethren

toxic cables said:


> 1000th order on the new website since it's launch earlier this year
> 
> Order will now be refunded and provided for free to the lucky customer.




Congratulations to them and you! Glad you are going strong


----------



## Toxic Cables

rowethren said:


> Congratulations to them and you! Glad you are going strong


 
 All thanks to you guys.
  
 The new site saves so much time compared to the old one, where we had no options to customise the cables and most orders were taken via email.


----------



## ffar

Hallo. I do have probably silly question... On www.toxic-cables.co.uk when you are "creating" your own cable, in position "Termination" the last one:

 "Toxic Cables 4 Pin Carbon £15.00" I wonder...
Is this* XLR *one?? Will it fit to HDVD800? 
  
 Is this this one - http://cdn.head-fi.org/b/b3/900x900px-LL-b3288268_DSC_0203.jpeg  ??


----------



## Rowethren

ffar said:


> Hallo. I do have probably silly question... On www.toxic-cables.co.uk when you are "creating" your own cable, in position "Termination" the last one:
> 
> "Toxic Cables 4 Pin Carbon
> £15.00" I wonder...
> ...




Looks right to me, standard 4 pin XLR plug, same as I use on my Schiit Mjolnir 2.


----------



## nony

toxic cables said:


> 1000th order on the new website since it's launch earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


rowethren said:


> Congratulations to them and you! Glad you are going strong


 
  
 That would be me. 
  
 Honestly got lucky because my UM Miracle cables were just starting to go wonky. I have also been lurking around Head-Fi for a good few months to source for an alternative.
  
 Looking forward to getting my SW24!


----------



## Rowethren

nony said:


> That would be me.
> 
> Honestly got lucky because my UM Miracle cables were just starting to go wonky. I have also been lurking around Head-Fi for a good few months to source for an alternative.
> 
> Looking forward to getting my SW24!




Bet you wish you ordered the SW22 now lol


----------



## Xamdou

nony said:


> That would be me.
> 
> Honestly got lucky because my UM Miracle cables were just starting to go wonky. I have also been lurking around Head-Fi for a good few months to source for an alternative.
> 
> Looking forward to getting my SW24!


 
 Did you officially join headfi because of this? Anyways, congrats and welcome!


----------



## Toxic Cables

xamdou said:


> Did you officially join headfi because of this? Anyways, congrats and welcome!


 
 Sent Kevin a link to show he won.


----------



## CraftyClown

Toxic Cables How are you feeling mate?


----------



## john777

toxic cables said:


> 1000th order on the new website since it's launch earlier this year
> 
> Order will now be refunded and provided for free to the lucky customer.




Pity it wasn't mine. Just priced up a new cable for HE-500s... £1200 !!!


----------



## Rowethren

john777 said:


> Pity it wasn't mine. Just priced up a new cable for HE-500s... £1200 !!!


 

Damn and I thought my £500 was expensive lol


----------



## Toxic Cables

craftyclown said:


> @Toxic Cables How are you feeling mate?


 

 Much better mate, thank you.
  
 Going back to work tomorrow, although still do some from home now.


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Much better mate, thank you.
> 
> Going back to work tomorrow, although still do some from home now.




Ya man! Gotta take care of your health, my Friend!


----------



## iichigoz

Guys, My Hydra 22 (2 pin IEM) just arrived and it's seriously the best cable I've ever had. It's bright yet very very smooth. Really no regrets getting this. 

Thanks Frank for everything and get well soon!


----------



## PinkyPowers

The Silver Poison wire came earlier this week, and tonight I finished her up. It's lovely stuff. Very easy to work with.

Compared to OCC copper, this is certainly brighter, with better treble definition, bringing out the LCD-2's details more. My tastes run towards a warmer signature, so this sounded funny to me ears at first. But it's growing on me.


----------



## Uncle Monty

Gone completely mad and ordered Silver Widow 22 cable and also black AK380 + Amp.
  
 As I said, I've gone mad.


----------



## Toolman

uncle monty said:


> Gone completely mad and ordered Silver Widow 22 cable and also black AK380 + Amp.
> 
> As I said, I've gone mad.


 

 You sound just perfectly rational and sane to me


----------



## Shini44

uncle monty said:


> Gone completely mad and ordered Silver Widow 22 cable and also black AK380 + Amp.
> 
> As I said, I've gone mad.


 
  


toolman said:


> You sound just perfectly rational and sane to me


 
 no he means mad because he forgot to add Hydra 18 on the top of this order


----------



## 9bphillips

Any suggestions for a balanced to match with k10's? Will be purchasing onkyo dpx1 soon and want to already have a balanced cable lined up.


----------



## Rowethren

9bphillips said:


> Any suggestions for a balanced to match with k10's? Will be purchasing onkyo dpx1 soon and want to already have a balanced cable lined up.




I have tried Silver Widow 22, Hydra 18 IEM and have a Hydra 22 on the way. For traveling I personally would go for Hydra 22 as it should have the same audio qualities as the Hydra 18 IEM (almost the same thickness of metal per channel) but it should have the flexibility of the Silver Widow 22 (I find the Hydra 18 IEM a bit too springy for portable use). 

I found the Hydra picked out the treble and soundstage better but didn't effect the bass much which considering the K10s already lifted bass is a perfect combination. Hope that helps.


----------



## maguire

rowethren said:


> I have tried Silver Widow 22, Hydra 18 IEM and have a Hydra 22 on the way. For traveling I personally would go for Hydra 22 as it should have the same audio qualities as the Hydra 18 IEM (almost the same thickness of metal per channel) but it should have the flexibility of the Silver Widow 22 (I find the Hydra 18 IEM a bit too springy for portable use).
> 
> I found the Hydra picked out the treble and soundstage better but didn't effect the bass much which considering the K10s already lifted bass is a perfect combination. Hope that helps.


 
 Thanks Rowethren......Great to know what the Hydra brings to the mix. 
  
 So if you happy wich ya bass, but  looking for that extra sparkle that can be wrung out of  perhaps warmer sounding cans? Then Hydra seems the way to go.
 I wonder what the difference is with the Silver Poison? Though I do believe it could have been Frank himself that mentioned something about this somewhere on this Thread.
 I also remember something about it being quite a process to get what Frank finally settled on.
 I think the Hydra would be the Perfect Match to my Sine...


----------



## Ancipital

I'm a little worried that Frank is struggling- I ordered a cable on the 4th of August, and so far, no sign of it. Without wishing to read too much into what be a freak incident, is he OK?


----------



## CraftyClown

ancipital said:


> I'm a little worried that Frank is struggling- I ordered a cable on the 4th of August, and so far, no sign of it. Without wishing to read too much into what be a freak incident, is he OK?


 

 ​I'm pretty sure he's ok, but they do get very busy and a little backlogged at times. Your order has been over 12 weeks now, so I'm sure it can't be far away


----------



## Highbury73

I have an order that dates back to the 27th of July and completion is close im told  so hang in there   cant be far behind


----------



## TheAttorney

As I've discovered myself, these sorts of timescales are pretty normal for such small enterprises - i.e. typically one man with a bit of help from wife etc.
 The other cable company that I've been interested in (but not yet bought from) is DHC. I understand their typical turnaround time is around 6 months. 
  
 I received my Silver Poisons (for Sen HD600) a couple of weeks ago, after what seemed an age.
 The short answer was it was worth it. The longer impressions to follow when I have a bit more time.


----------



## Rowethren

He was ill and unable to work for a couple of weeks so I think he is a bit behind at the moment but working to get back on track.


----------



## Ancipital

theattorney said:


> As I've discovered myself, these sorts of timescales are pretty normal for such small enterprises - i.e. typically one man with a bit of help from wife etc.
> The other cable company that I've been interested in (but not yet bought from) is DHC. I understand their typical turnaround time is around 6 months.


 
  
 Not all of them, another very popular tiny outfit (who makes very nice cables) turns them around in about a week.
  
 Still, the main thing is that it's not the sign of a serious problem. Insane delays are one thing, people being unwell are another.


----------



## Toxic Cables

ancipital said:


> I'm a little worried that Frank is struggling- I ordered a cable on the 4th of August, and so far, no sign of it. Without wishing to read too much into what be a freak incident, is he OK?


 
  


highbury73 said:


> I have an order that dates back to the 27th of July and completion is close im told  so hang in there   cant be far behind


 

 Both these will be shipping this week 
  
 Unfortunately i was unwell for awhile, so that has put things back a little too.
  
 With the sheer amount of orders we get, unfortunately the wait times cannot be helped without a significant increases in our prices which is already hurting with the plummet of the GBP in recent months, or rushing the cables in which case the quality would drop, a compromise i would never consider.
  
 As some of you might remember, only last year we had a 7-8 month wait with just me and Max at the helm, with more help we have halved this wait time, but does still continue to get longer. 
  
 We did have a 1-2 week wait time 5 years ago when i first launched Toxic, but that was short lived for a month. That sort of wait time would be impossibly unless you had a large team behind you, a small amount of orders or cables that do not need to be hand made tip to tip.
  
 We are working as quick as we can, while still trying to make sure you get the very best quality cables available, please bear with us.


----------



## Ancipital

OK, so you're not about to drop dead, and are too proud to say anything? If we can chalk it up to more normal "crap happens", that's a relief.


----------



## ltanasom

Frank, hope you get back to normal. Please take a good care of yourself.


----------



## Kiats

Frank, my friend, do take care of your health.


----------



## eddie0817

Do take good care of yourself Frank, don't rush out with my cables, thanks.


----------



## Ancipital

Today I received a Viper cable, as ordered on the 4th of August.
  
 I won't have a chance to use it until later, but build quality looks first-rate. Even the sheathed section is very flexible, and the whole thing looks very tidy and feels sturdy, but just a little luxurious too. _Very_ nice... thanks, Frank!
  
 (Oh god, I hope I don't love it so much that I want an SE version too.. not sure my patience is up to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Highbury73

Copper Venom has landed! Been a long wait but feels oh so worth it now. First impressions - makes my investments over the summer feel like my endgame. Can't really heap much more praise on a cable I feel. It's beautifully made too. Would very much like to bunk off work tomorrow and stay up all night listening.....hmmmn


----------



## Toolman

I would have thought Toxic Venom are OCC Silver?


----------



## Highbury73

the one on the website is silver but there is also the near mythical copper incarnation....


----------



## Toolman

Haha...the Toxic Unicorn


----------



## rgs9200m

I just wanted to recommend highly the Silver Widow cable for the Senn HD650. It is superb at all frequencies, with special mention for the tight, fast, transparent bass.
 Imaging, especially image boundaries and focus, is more distinct without being hard or edgy.
 It's a great match.
 [EDIT: there are no microphonics that I can detect on the Silver Widow]


----------



## TheAttorney

That's reminded me to post about the Silver Poison for my HD600, which has improved the sound at every possible level, but in particular improving clarity and dynamics without any kind of harshness or thinness.
 The HD600 (and possibly the HD650) has been accused by some as being veiled. Well clearly, the stock cable has a lot to do with that, because the SP removed several veils - I reckon about 7 of them 
  
 I would expect the SW to be better still, but that was more than I was prepared to spend at this point.
  
 The SP is also very light and flexible for an audiophile cable (although not quite as flexible as the weedy stock cable). And the standard Toxic microfibre-like-finish connectors look very smart.
  
 The only practical comment I have is that the SP does increase microphonics over the stock cable - i.e. I can hear the SP cable rubbing against my shirt collar (this doesn't come through the music though, purely an external effect). I imagine this would have been reduced had I gone for the protective sleeve option.
  
 The root problem here is too many headphone designs have the cable entry pointing straight down, instead of angled slightly forward. You'd think they'd have learnt that point over all these years.
  
 EDIT: The best thing about the SQ improvement of the SPs was that I didn't need my high end rig to notice. The effect was also obvious when listening to free Spotify with HD600's connected directly to my laptop socket. This has really boosted my "transportable" rig on my travels.


----------



## maguire

Highbury 73 ...Or was it  Mr Arsenal? Anyways....... That copper Venom looks real Toxic to me..Be very careful opening that box ye.... Seriously that is just a work of Art...


----------



## Highbury73

it sounds as good as it looks - i love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its truly intoxicating!


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Dilemma for my TG334. 

 Hydra 22 vs SW 22. 

 Sigh.


----------



## Toolman

fattycheesebeef said:


> Dilemma for my TG334.
> 
> Hydra 22 vs SW 22.
> 
> Sigh.


 

 Haha...you're not alone. I have several recommendation for SW22


----------



## kazuya95

Hi,

I ordered a SW24 for my Lcd2F, can't wait! 
Does anyone try this combo? 

I think i was right for this choice.

Cheers


----------



## fattycheesebeef

toolman said:


> Haha...you're not alone. I have several recommendation for SW22


 


 Hahaha, awesome. 
  
 I see you're from Singapore, too


----------



## fattycheesebeef

What is the current lead time on a cable now?


----------



## Xamdou

fattycheesebeef said:


> What is the current lead time on a cable now?


 
 8-10 weeks from the website, I remember it was written as 10-14 weeks or so a few days ago. You will probably get it during chinese new year


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Lol, that should be either from mid Feb onwards. No CNY already.


----------



## Xamdou

fattycheesebeef said:


> Lol, that should be either from mid Feb onwards. No CNY already.


 
 Must believe bro


----------



## Ancipital

theattorney said:


> The root problem here is too many headphone designs have the cable entry pointing straight down, instead of angled slightly forward. You'd think they'd have learnt that point over all these years.


 
  
 I love how HiFiMan managed to remember to angle the sockets.. but still ship the awful stiff, microphonic stock cables. Passeth all understanding..
  
 Oh, and the Viper for my HD650 seems solid and good. It looks and feels great, very sturdy and smart. Comfortable to use and no issues with microphonics. If turn-around was quicker, I'd probably have ended up with a few more like it- maybe it's a conspiracy to save us money


----------



## kc10577

fattycheesebeef said:


> What is the current lead time on a cable now?


 
 for your reference. I had an order on 12 Sept is still under Processing. Hope that I can have a xmas gift or may be new year gift from Frank


----------



## Ancipital

fattycheesebeef said:


> What is the current lead time on a cable now?


 
  
 I received a cable about a week ago that I ordered on the 4th of August, if that helps.
  
 (..though it is really nice, credit where it's due. Very pleasant, usable and smart.)


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Thanks you guys. So, I reckon it'd be about 4 months.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

All cool. Placed the order. Patience now.. Haha


----------



## proedros

looking for a nice silver cable for my EE athena - is there anyone here that owned both *whiplash twag v3 and SW/hydra *for their ciems ?
  
 any impressions/comparisons ?


----------



## Smazz

Looking for a recommendation for my LCD-4. Looking at the silver cables, has anyone tried the Hydra 18? How does it compare to the 22?


----------



## john777

Is it too soon for a recommended Toxic cable for the Focal Utopia? No doubt Frank can produce one, but would it cost as much as the headphones...


----------



## cho8

Anything wrong with the supplied cable? Besides weighing a ton!


----------



## Yoga

As it's impossible to read this entire thread (!) - it's time to show some cable love to my HD800's (which are loving the Phonitor 2 amp).
  
 Is there a general consensus of the 'best' cable for HD800?


----------



## Highbury73

Well i cant speak for the 800 but my 800S are loving the copper venom.  Worth every penny. And i really prefer it to a different copper cable i bought recently from another boutique manufacturer but its all down to taste. Natural sounding with plenty of detail.  It just seduces.


----------



## Yoga

highbury73 said:


> Well i cant speak for the 800 but my 800S are loving the copper venom.  Worth every penny. And i really prefer it to a different copper cable i bought recently from another boutique manufacturer but its all down to taste. Natural sounding with plenty of detail.  It just seduces.


 

 Thanks, I'm thinking that copper would suit the HD800 more so than silver. Hmmm :¬)


----------



## hifimanrookie

yoga said:


> Thanks, I'm thinking that copper would suit the HD800 more so than silver. Hmmm :¬)


 
 hi,
  
 you can also go for the non-silvery sounding SW22. a silverbased cable that doesnt sound like your regular silver based cable.
 some use the SW22 (8wire/4 wire) on their HD800 and love it.
  
 am sure some of our fellow toxicanians can confirm on this and pitch in. i myself use a custom 8wire SW22 on my Code-X, also a more brighter/neutral sounding headphone and i love it!
  
 i also had a custom 8wire copper Venom myself and trust me if i say: with that cable you wont be disapointed also on your HD800!
  
 good luck with your search


----------



## Yoga

hifimanrookie said:


> hi,
> 
> you can also go for the non-silvery sounding SW22. a silverbased cable that doesnt sound like your regular silver based cable.
> some use the SW22 (8wire/4 wire) on their HD800 and love it.
> ...


 

 Just seen the 18AWG cable! Looks a bit sexy.

 https://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/product/hydra-18-18awg-litz-occ-pure-silver-cable/

 Frank - do you make adaptors for the headphone end?


----------



## Uncle Monty

Frank - are you able to give a very rough estimate of current delivery times?
  
 I realise you are very busy and I'm not trying to push you, just excited about getting the cable.
  
 Ordered end of October (#997) - not expecting them until 2017 - just wondered if it would likely be Jan, Feb or later?


----------



## Rowethren

uncle monty said:


> Frank - are you able to give a very rough estimate of current delivery times?
> 
> I realise you are very busy and I'm not trying to push you, just excited about getting the cable.
> 
> Ordered end of October (#997) - not expecting them until 2017 - just wondered if it would likely be Jan, Feb or later?


 
  
 I think it is around 12 weeks at the moment, could be wrong though.


----------



## Uncle Monty

rowethren said:


> uncle monty said:
> 
> 
> > Frank - are you able to give a very rough estimate of current delivery times?
> ...


 

 Cheers Frank - much obliged - keep well.


----------



## Rowethren

uncle monty said:


> Cheers Frank - much obliged - keep well.


 
  
 I am not Frank but no problem


----------



## thiy71

Hello,eyeryone,I want to buy sw24 or sw22 for my noble K10ua.I have a question here,sw22 is suitable for outdoor using?I have Hugo but I often use mobilephone to drive it.
Which one is more suitable to me?


----------



## longbowbbs

SW22 is kinda big for in ear portable use IMHO. I love the SW25 with my K10's and JH16's.


----------



## RPB65

Personally, I have the SW24 and sometimes it bugs me. A truly great cable, sounds superb, looks superb, however I must admit to having my eye on the Linum SuperBax if they ever release it to the public! LOL. It seems to be one of those talked about cables they advertise yet show no sign of releasing. Although they did promise some information before Christmas.


----------



## hifimanrookie

rpb65 said:


> Personally, I have the SW24 and sometimes it bugs me. A truly great cable, sounds superb, looks superb, however I must admit to having my eye on the Linum SuperBax if they ever release it to the public! LOL. It seems to be one of those talked about cables they advertise yet show no sign of releasing. Although they did promise some information before Christmas.


huh??? Bugs you? With what? You only mention its good and then you say you want the superbax instead..now you confused me...is that the reason the sw bugs you?


----------



## RPB65

hifimanrookie said:


> huh??? Bugs you? With what? You only mention its good and then you say you want the superbax instead..now you confused me...is that the reason the sw bugs you?


 

 LOL. The SW24 is a great cable, period. For me and my sticky out funny ears, the 'tap tap' of the IEM cable on the back of my ears sometimes bugs me. I sit here on my laptop reading, etc, I move my head, I can always feel the cable on the outer or back of my ears. That is what I mean when I say it bugs me. As a comparison, my Noble Encore cable is just awesome. It 'doesn't exist' and that is why I am thinking about a SuperBax for the same reason. This is the first time I have had a really thin cable as my Shure cable was annoying with its memory wire I hated, so going to the SW24 from a Shure cable was awesome in both cable and sound. I am just having to wait now whilst I get the SW24 re-terminated for my Encores then I can see how I like it then. At the moment I am loving the thin Noble cable so ;p


----------



## hifimanrookie

rpb65 said:


> LOL. The SW24 is a great cable, period. For me and my sticky out funny ears, the 'tap tap' of the IEM cable on the back of my ears sometimes bugs me. I sit here on my laptop reading, etc, I move my head, I can always feel the cable on the outer or back of my ears. That is what I mean when I say it bugs me. As a comparison, my Noble Encore cable is just awesome. It 'doesn't exist' and that is why I am thinking about a SuperBax for the same reason. This is the first time I have had a really thin cable as my Shure cable was annoying with its memory wire I hated, so going to the SW24 from a Shure cable was awesome in both cable and sound. I am just having to wait now whilst I get the SW24 re-terminated for my Encores then I can see how I like it then. At the moment I am loving the thin Noble cable so ;p


ah..now i got it..the sw is indeed maybe bigger then some of its competitors..but it sounds excelllent also because of that..but on the end its what you find what feels best...thats the truth... 

By the way..i dont have much experience with iem cables..YET..but i know myself from headphone cables that a cable that has microphobics or heavy on your ears can irritate a lot..


----------



## thiy71

Noble cable is twisted cable or their thin cable?
Your encore is universal fit?


rpb65 said:


> LOL. The SW24 is a great cable, period. For me and my sticky out funny ears, the 'tap tap' of the IEM cable on the back of my ears sometimes bugs me. I sit here on my laptop reading, etc, I move my head, I can always feel the cable on the outer or back of my ears. That is what I mean when I say it bugs me. As a comparison, my Noble Encore cable is just awesome. It 'doesn't exist' and that is why I am thinking about a SuperBax for the same reason. This is the first time I have had a really thin cable as my Shure cable was annoying with its memory wire I hated, so going to the SW24 from a Shure cable was awesome in both cable and sound. I am just having to wait now whilst I get the SW24 re-terminated for my Encores then I can see how I like it then. At the moment I am loving the thin Noble cable so ;p


----------



## RPB65

Noble cable is twisted but thin to me. It came with them. 
Yes, my Encore are universal.


----------



## Xamdou

Seems like Frank has go into hermit mode. @Toxic Cables Do check in if you're alive man, I am beginning to worry more about you than my cable


----------



## kazuya95

xamdou said:


> Seems like Frank has go into hermit mode. @Toxic Cables
> Do check in if you're alive man, I am beginning to worry more about you than my cable




Hi,

I think he will reply you soon. He does once in a week.
I know the waiting time is long but there are also others houses who make just interconnect cable or adapters for 6 weeks...

Frank doesn't want to reduce the quality of this work.

Regards


----------



## Toxic Cables

xamdou said:


> Seems like Frank has go into hermit mode. @Toxic Cables Do check in if you're alive man, I am beginning to worry more about you than my cable


 

 Sorry,  i have just been been working on cables non stop the last couple weeks, the workshop will close for a few days over the holidays, so everyone's putting in overtime right now.
  
 I will try to clear emails and PM's today, if anyone is waiting to hear from me, please drop me a PM too.


----------



## Toxic Cables

BTW, anyone after a 2 pin IEM cable with lightning termination for iPhone  7, i do have an SW24 ready to go. 
  
 Edit, just finished going through half the emails, 7am now, so will go through the rest in the afternoon.


----------



## Malevolent

Hi folks, I'm just mulling over a purchase right now, and I'd like some opinions, if possible. I'm deciding between a SW 22 and a Hydra 22. Between these 2 cables, which is thicker? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rowethren

They should be pretty much identical. The Hydra has more treble and the Silver Widow has more bass. At least that is my experience anyway.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Isn't SW22 Silver+Gold, which Gold gives deeper bass, and Hydra is just pure silver?


----------



## RPB65

fattycheesebeef said:


> Isn't SW22 Silver+Gold, which Gold gives deeper bass, and Hydra is just pure silver?


 

 From Frank's website at Toxic. 
  
*Silver Widow 22 Earphone Cable*

*22AWG Type 4 OCC Cryo Silver Litz wire with 1+% Gold Content"*

*Hydra 22 Earphone Cable*

*22AWG Type 4 OCC Cryo Pure Silver Litz*


----------



## Shini44

Frank you got an Email


----------



## Malevolent

rowethren said:


> They should be pretty much identical. The Hydra has more treble and the Silver Widow has more bass. At least that is my experience anyway.


 
  


fattycheesebeef said:


> Isn't SW22 Silver+Gold, which Gold gives deeper bass, and Hydra is just pure silver?


 
  


rpb65 said:


> From Frank's website at Toxic.
> 
> *Silver Widow 22 Earphone Cable*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, guys. Was looking at the differences between the 2, and cosmetically, they seem quite identical. I've seen the Hydra 22 AWG before, and it is an awesome looking cable, indeed!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Everyone should have received replies couple days ago, and replies to any follow ups yesterday and today. My inbox in finally empty


----------



## longbowbbs

toxic cables said:


> Everyone should have received replies couple days ago, and replies to any follow ups yesterday and today. My inbox in finally empty


 
 I need to mark this on my calendar....


----------



## Toxic Cables

longbowbbs said:


> I need to mark this on my calendar....


----------



## Xamdou

Any estimated delivery date for those ordered during September?


----------



## Toxic Cables

xamdou said:


>


 

 Please message you me your order/order number and i can give you a better idea.


----------



## etteoh

toxic cables said:


> Everyone should have received replies couple days ago, and replies to any follow ups yesterday and today. My inbox in finally empty


 
  
 Quick! Everyone! Let's send Frank some more email 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Have a wonderful weekend y'all!


----------



## Shini44

longbowbbs said:


> I need to mark this on my calendar....


 
 its a Christmas Miracle!!


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Everyone should have received replies couple days ago, and replies to any follow ups yesterday and today. My inbox in finally empty :eek:




Good job, Frank! I'm sure everyone appreciates your efforts to get on top of the emails.


----------



## mcnicks

Hi Folks. I have recently purchased a pair of EL-8 Titaniums for my commute and I am thinking of getting a replacement cable for them. Suggestions for what would pair well with the closed EL-8s? I'm thinking something to lift out the mids and highs a bit but I am not sure which option would do what?

Also, similar question for my LCD-3s in the house. I don't feel these are deficient in any way  but I'd be interested to hear your experiences with cable upgrades in case my credit card gets lonely in the new year.


----------



## angelsblood

Has anyone compared the hydra 18 with the venom silver? Looks like they're priced not too far apart! It'll be a difficult choice between the two...


----------



## Rowethren

angelsblood said:


> Has anyone compared the hydra 18 with the venom silver? Looks like they're priced not too far apart! It'll be a difficult choice between the two...




Not compared them personally but the thing that immediately come to mind is the Hydra will be way more durable\flexible because it is stranded wire as apposed to solid core wire like the Venom is. As far as sound goes I have no idea.


----------



## angelsblood

rowethren said:


> Not compared them personally but the thing that immediately come to mind is the Hydra will be way more durable\flexible because it is stranded wire as apposed to solid core wire like the Venom is. As far as sound goes I have no idea.


 
  
 Yes indeed. I've owned a venom cable before, and tbh I don't mind the beautifully hefty cable! But the price difference between the two is little... which begs the question about how they compare in sound!


----------



## Delayeed

How thicc is the Toxic Viper? I'm looking for something with lowest possible microphonics and weight.


----------



## Shini44

angelsblood said:


> Yes indeed. I've owned a venom cable before, and tbh I don't mind the beautifully hefty cable! But the price difference between the two is little... which begs the question about how they compare in sound!


 
 i used Silver Venom before, and i have Hydra 18 on the way for me. i will use it on SE846 for sometime and burn it in for 100 hours.


----------



## angelsblood

shini44 said:


> i used Silver Venom before, and i have Hydra 18 on the way for me. i will use it on SE846 for sometime and burn it in for 100 hours.


 
  
 Looking forward to your impressions


----------



## eddie0817

Just got my crystal cable piccolino  4 wire from Frank last week, I wait around 14 weeks, but it is worthy.
 I found it is not easy to burn-in, even burned with 7 days still not good enough for me, will need more time.
 Will post review after that, thanks Frank for the beautiful cable.


----------



## etteoh

eddie0817 said:


> Just got my crystal cable piccolino  4 wire from Frank last week, I wait around 14 weeks, but it is worthy.
> I found it is not easy to burn-in, even burned with 7 days still not good enough for me, will need more time.
> Will post review after that, thanks Frank for the beautiful cable.


 
  
 Nice! Thanks for sharing this. I have a Piccolino order with Frank too. I will be very interested to read your impressions about the Piccolino once you have more time with them or feel when you are ready to post your thoughts. Interestingly, it was a Piccolino interconnect I picked up that made me want one so badly for my IEM.


----------



## Malevolent

eddie0817 said:


> Just got my crystal cable piccolino  4 wire from Frank last week, I wait around 14 weeks, but it is worthy.
> I found it is not easy to burn-in, even burned with 7 days still not good enough for me, will need more time.
> Will post review after that, thanks Frank for the beautiful cable.


 
  
 I managed to see Eddie's Piccolino IRL, and boy, do they look good. Just as brilliant as the SW22, but with a more solid, dense feel to it.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Nice, how much does it cost?

 Didn't see it on the website though.


----------



## eddie0817

Thanks for the reply. I also have the 2 wire crystal piccolino(CP) from Frank, and I did compare it with the crystal cable next(CCN).
  
 CCN pair with AK T8ie MKll perfectly, it provide the crystal clear sound and good treble extension, it also help to slow down the bass as T8ie
  
 is a dynamic type earphone. 
  
 If I pair CCN with VE6X1 or other balanced armature type earphone, it is too clear , I personal prefer CP, it sounds more warm and clear, just like skin with meat, crystal cable next sounds like only bone, and lack of bass, but with sick clean and transparency.
  
 My friend also satisfy pair CP with his T8ie MKll, so it depends 
  
 I will hurry up burn-in CP4, thanks.
  
  https://www.flickr.com/photos/93828100@N00/albums


----------



## eddie0817

Asking Frank is better.


----------



## djlethal

Anyone got a picture of the white/silver sleeving on a cable? Didn't see any on the website.


----------



## kazuya95

I received today my SW24. Thanks to Frank for the christmas present!
It looks wonderful ! a great job!
Merry christmas to everyone.


----------



## Toxic Cables




----------



## Toxic Cables

djlethal said:


> Anyone got a picture of the white/silver sleeving on a cable? Didn't see any on the website.


 
  
 
  
  
 It' hard to get the colour right, it's in between both.


----------



## Toxic Cables

fattycheesebeef said:


> Nice, how much does it cost?
> 
> Didn't see it on the website though.


 

 £385 for 2 wire and £760 for the 4 wire version.


----------



## Toolman

toxic cables said:


> fattycheesebeef said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, how much does it cost?
> ...


 

 Any further details about this cable?


----------



## Womaz

Hi guys. I look on this forum quite a bit but tend not to post much.
 Now I would like some guidance please. I have had my HE1000 for over a year now. At the time I auditioned the HD800 too and plumped for the HEK as I felt it was a better all rounder.
 I am now looking to maybe upgrade my cable. Problem is I need 12ft at least as hifi quite a distance from my couch.
 If there is one thing I would like to improve its that sometimes I find the top end a little bright/harsh. I know that my ears are not what they used to be, but I use a Devialet 200 , Melco, Auralic Taurus MKII and it is an incredibly detailed combination.
 I have looked over past posts and Norne, Silver Dragon and Toxic cables all seem to get a recommendation. I bought a new cable when i got the HEK as I needed extra length but I only spent about £100 as didnt have the budget back then.
  
 I probably do not want to spend more than £600 say, but getting it right is more important I guess as I do more and more listening through headphones now. I am in the UK. I have contacted toxic cables by email but I may find the guidance on here quicker
  
 Any guidance really appreciated.


----------



## Rowethren

womaz said:


> Hi guys. I look on this forum quite a bit but tend not to post much.
> Now I would like some guidance please. I have had my HE1000 for over a year now. At the time I auditioned the HD800 too and plumped for the HEK as I felt it was a better all rounder.
> I am now looking to maybe upgrade my cable. Problem is I need 12ft at least as hifi quite a distance from my couch.
> If there is one thing I would like to improve its that sometimes I find the top end a little bright/harsh. I know that my ears are not what they used to be, but I use a Devialet 200 , Melco, Auralic Taurus MKII and it is an incredibly detailed combination.
> ...




I would say the Silver Widow 22 sounds like it would be good for you, not sure how your budget would do with that though because you need it so long.

Edit* Just checked on their website and it comes out as £650 for 12ft.


----------



## Womaz

rowethren said:


> I would say the Silver Widow 22 sounds like it would be good for you, not sure how your budget would do with that though because you need it so long.
> 
> Edit* Just checked on their website and it comes out as £650 for 12ft.


 

 Thanks for the reply. That is interesting as I sort of assumed a copper cable would be the way to go as I am trying to tame a slightly bright treble if anything.........exactly why i seek advice on here


----------



## Rowethren

womaz said:


> Thanks for the reply. That is interesting as I sort of assumed a copper cable would be the way to go as I am trying to tame a slightly bright treble if anything.........exactly why i seek advice on here




Well the Silver Widow 22 isn't your usual silver cable as it is mixed with gold which has the effect of smoothing the treble and boosting bass a tad.


----------



## Womaz

rowethren said:


> Well the Silver Widow 22 isn't your usual silver cable as it is mixed with gold which has the effect of smoothing the treble and boosting bass a tad.


 

 Thanks for the clarification....so as usual I could end up over budget  I thought setting aside £600 was extravagant


----------



## Rowethren

womaz said:


> Thanks for the clarification....so as usual I could end up over budget  I thought setting aside £600 was extravagant




If it makes you feel better when you add the cost of my Silver Widow 22 for my Ether Flows, Hydra 22/18 for my Noble K10s and Hydra 22 for my Sony Z1R I have spent probably not far off £2k on headphone cables


----------



## H20Fidelity

Just a heads up for anyone.
  
 I'm selling a lightly used Toxic Cable - Silver Widow 24 worldwide cheap (probably too cheap).
  
 Its the cable I've used on my Tralucent Ref.1 for about a year.
  
 (I hope Frank doesn't mind me doing a little pitch here to move it)
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/830398/aus-toxic-cables-silver-widow-cable-24-westone-pins
  
 No waiting time on this one.


----------



## Toxic Cables

h20fidelity said:


> (I hope Frank doesn't mind me doing a little pitch here to move it)
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/830398/aus-toxic-cables-silver-widow-cable-24-westone-pins
> 
> No waiting time on this one.


 
 Absolutely not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sorry guys, i am having some time off, so not been able to reply to anyone, i will be back to work over the weekend, Monday at the latest and will go through them all then.


----------



## Toxic Cables

​  
  
*Here are 2 new plugs to the Toxic Cables range*​  ​ *Our new slimline 2.5mm TRRS and*​  ​ *4.4mm TRRRS *​  ​ ​  ​ *With our new screw collars for the ultimate strain relief*​  ​ ​  
 ​  ​


----------



## Rowethren

toxic cables said:


> ​
> 
> *Here are 2 new plugs to the Toxic Cables range*​
> *Our new slimline 2.5mm TRRS and*​
> ...




Damn, those new screw collars look really nice :O 

I hope you are having a good holiday you deserve it


----------



## fattycheesebeef

toxic cables said:


> ​
> 
> *Here are 2 new plugs to the Toxic Cables range*​  ​ *Our new slimline 2.5mm TRRS and*​  ​ *4.4mm TRRRS *​  ​ ​  ​ *With our new screw collars for the ultimate strain relief*​  ​ ​
> ​  ​


 
  
  
 Oh man! I hope my order can change my 2.5mm to this plug!


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


rowethren said:


> If it makes you feel better when you add the cost of my Silver Widow 22 for my Ether Flows, Hydra 22/18 for my Noble K10s and Hydra 22 for my Sony Z1R I have spent probably not far off £2k on headphone cables



Well..i spend a small fortune on my balanced 8wire sw22..but by god it was so worth it on my code-x and the blue circle audio amp i have..very balanced cable with best of copper and silver but without the negatives.. if you have a detaily rig..go for sw22...its powerful but with just the right extension in the highs..
If you can: go balanced...it will blow your mind on a rig that excels in detail. (Check my review about the sw22 under this post)

Good luck with your choice...

Damn..now i think of it..i need a new cable myself for my Custom Art Pro330 v2 ( yep, a very carefully chosen budget re-entry into the iem world after hating them for years)...and i need a balanced cable with 2.5 trrs balanced connector

 so FRANK!!! Help... 

And i hope you all had a good christmas


----------



## ltanasom

Frank,
Happy New Year.
Wish you and your family all the best.
Luck


----------



## Womaz

hifimanrookie said:


> ​ Well..i spend a small fortune on my balanced 8wire sw22..but by god it was so worth it on my code-x and the blue circle audio amp i have..very balanced cable with best of copper and silver but without the negatives.. if you have a detaily rig..go for sw22...its powerful but with just the right extension in the highs..
> If you can: go balanced...it will blow your mind on a rig that excels in detail. (Check my review about the sw22 under this post)
> 
> Good luck with your choice...
> ...


 

 Thank you for the reply. Yes I will look at Toxic cables as they seem to have a very loyal following. I have sent an initial email but by all accounts it will be a little while before i get a reply. Guess that shows how popular they are.


----------



## kazuya95

My Sw24 came with the new Trrs 2.5mm termination and new colar. Looks fantastic. Thank again Franck for your job. I don't regret my purchase.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

kazuya95 said:


> My Sw24 came with the new Trrs 2.5mm termination and new colar. Looks fantastic. Thank again Franck for your job. I don't regret my purchase.


 
  
 Lucky you to receive before the New Year. Haha


----------



## Malevolent

toxic cables said:


> ​



Nice finishing touches to an already awesome cable. Great job, Frank!

Oh and, in case I'll miss it later.. Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## fattycheesebeef

malevolent said:


> Nice finishing touches to an already awesome cable. Great job, Frank!
> 
> Oh and, in case I'll miss it later.. Happy New Year, everyone!


 
  
 Happy New Year in 3 more hours for you in Singapore!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thank you everyone, be back Monday so will reply to all messages.


----------



## Toxic Cables

​


----------



## longbowbbs

toxic cables said:


> ​


 
 Happy New Year Frank!


----------



## Joe-Siow

Happy New Year guys! Hope it will be a better 2017 than this year.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Happy newyear people for later..


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Heard that economy ain't good next year. Hopefully it won't be that bad!


----------



## Kiats

Happy New Year Frank and all!


----------



## Transmaniacon

Does anyone have a cable with the Metallic Blue PVC Sleeving?  I was looking to get a Viper cable for my new HD6XX, but was hoping to see what that looks like before I place an order.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Anyone knows SW22 cable diameter?


----------



## Rowethren

fattycheesebeef said:


> Anyone knows SW22 cable diameter?




It is roughly 6mm at the thickest part of the weave. Hope that helps


----------



## NielsN

Hi guys,
  
 Looking for some advice on which cable to buy. My current setup is the following:
  
 - Audeze LCD-2.2F
 - Schiit Bifrost + Lyr2 stack
  
 I'm currently looking at these cables:
  
 - Hydra 22
 - Silver Widow 22 / 24
  
 I'm wondering, what's the difference between the SW 22 and SW 24 and which cable would be the best pairing for my setup? Thanks in advance!


----------



## fattycheesebeef

rowethren said:


> It is roughly 6mm at the thickest part of the weave. Hope that helps


 
  
 Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## kazuya95

nielsn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for some advice on which cable to buy. My current setup is the following:
> 
> ...




Hi,

I have the SW24 for my LCD2f, I think the difference between the SW22 and SW24 is in bass control, for me this difference will be noticeable with a high end amp. If you have money take the SW22. But the SW24 is far better than the stock.
- Faster with better control
- Bass is punchier and more controled
- More detail in treble
- The soundstage is deeper and wider ( 3D)
- 

I would recommand you the Silver Widow.
I think the Hydra will give you a little bit more soundstage , more detail in treble and more punchier bass.

But i feel i don't need more with the SW.


----------



## rchkh

Hello, Im new here, have been reading so many good things about these cables and was wondering whether there is any way/ anywhere/ shop(?) In singapore where I could try them out before I decide on which to purchase. (Sorry if I posted in the wrong thread)


----------



## Rowethren

rchkh said:


> Hello, Im new here, have been reading so many good things about these cables and was wondering whether there is any way/ anywhere/ shop(?) In singapore where I could try them out before I decide on which to purchase. (Sorry if I posted in the wrong thread)




They are custom made in the UK so I unfortunately suspect not. If you have any questions though I am sure we can try and help


----------



## Malevolent

rchkh said:


> Hello, Im new here, have been reading so many good things about these cables and was wondering whether there is any way/ anywhere/ shop(?) In singapore where I could try them out before I decide on which to purchase. (Sorry if I posted in the wrong thread)


 
  
 Yes. You can contact @Joe-Siow. He's the local Toxic Cables distributor in Singapore.


----------



## rchkh

rowethren said:


> They are custom made in the UK so I unfortunately suspect not. If you have any questions though I am sure we can try and help







malevolent said:


> Yes. You can contact @Joe-Siow
> . He's the local Toxic Cables distributor in Singapore.




Thanks for your help!


----------



## s82223

I am looking for an upgrade cable for t1 2nd gen.
  
 which one is better?
 -SW22
  
 -Gold silver poison(is this cable still available? can't find it on the website)
  
 I like warmer sound and mainly listen to the female vocalist.
  
 Please give me some advice!!


----------



## kazuya95

s82223 said:


> I am looking for an upgrade cable for t1 2nd gen.
> Which one is better?
> -SW22
> 
> ...





Hi,

If you like warmer sound you have to go with copper cable. You have the Black widow copper cryoed at Toxic cable.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Has anyone ever put HD700s through Toxic Cables?  Just curious.


----------



## Xamdou

ganzosrevenge said:


> Has anyone ever put HD700s through Toxic Cables?  Just curious.


 
 I will be receiving my black widow for my HD700 this month. I can give you a brief impression once I got it


----------



## mcnicks

Hi folks. This is a slightly off-topic question, although it will probably influence my next cable order. I am currently using the stock balanced cable on my LCD-3s into my Oppo HA-1. However, I have a number of other amps and outputs that have standard TRS jacks. I don't particularly want to be swapping cables and interfering with the mini-plugs on my headphones all the time. So is having a balanced connection worth the hassle? Should I let it influence my next headphone amp purchase (spare room, not much money being spent)? Obviously, once I get a nice Toxic cable for my LCD-3s I will not want to swap back to stock.


----------



## martinrajdl

@mcnicks I mean, couldn't you just get an adapter from 4 pin to standard 1/4 jack and use that whenever you need to instead of swapping cables? I am not sure I understood the question properly, but this seems logical to me. 
 Also, just wanted to say one big "nice" to your LCD3 and HA-1 pairing. I can imagine it must be one hell of a setup


----------



## mcnicks

Yeah, that is a possibility. I remember the hassle of dealing with reflections in long runs of VGA cables so I am wary of adding more boundaries into my signal chain, though.


----------



## louisxiawei

Hey guys,
  
 I'm quite new here. Just placed the order of  SW22 for my T1 gen2. Can't wait for it.
  
 p.s. How does the hydra 18 sound for T1? Will it be too bright? too good? Or SW22 is perfect enough?


----------



## Rowethren

louisxiawei said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm quite new here. Just placed the order of  SW22 for my T1 gen2. Can't wait for it.
> 
> p.s. How does the hydra 18 for T1? Will it be too bright? too good? Or SW22 is perfect enough?


 
  
 I think you made the right decision with that, I would have said the Hydra would be too bright. Not not heard the T1v2 only the v1 though and I know they sorted the treble out a bit, but I would say the SW22 is still a safe bet


----------



## louisxiawei

rowethren said:


> I think you made the right decision with that, I would have said the Hydra would be too bright. Not not heard the T1v2 only the v1 though and I know they sorted the treble out a bit, but I would say the SW22 is still a safe bet


 
 Thanks for the quick reply, Rowethren!
  
 Will update my impression once I receive the SW22.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Rowethren

louisxiawei said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, Rowethren!
> 
> Will update my impression once I receive the SW22.
> 
> Cheers




Just prepare for a long wait, but when it arrives I am sure you will love it


----------



## Womaz

How long do you normally have to wait for a reply to an email? I got an initial reply then I replied with another email with  a couple of points I wanted clarification on. This was 8 days ago.


----------



## djlethal

Depends on how busy Frank is. Sometimes it takes a day or less, sometimes a week or more.


----------



## Womaz

djlethal said:


> Depends on how busy Frank is. Sometimes it takes a day or less, sometimes a week or more.


 
  


djlethal said:


> Depends on how busy Frank is. Sometimes it takes a day or less, sometimes a week or more.


 

 Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Will be going through all emails tomorrow/Friday and follow up over the weekend, apologies for the wait. Just in the process of finishing off a huge batch of cables.


----------



## kazuya95

toxic cables said:


> Will be going through all emails tomorrow/Friday and follow up over the weekend, apologies for the wait. Just in the process of finishing off a huge batch of cables.




Hi Frank,

My SW24 finish the burn in process and the difference from the stock cable is amazing! My LCD2f toxicated is really better than a stock LCD3f.

I would recommand a LCD2f with Silver Widow over a LCD3f with stock cable.

Will wait your PM.

Thank you Franck.

Regards


----------



## Womaz

The only problem I have is the buying blind aspect of this. A lot of money to fork out on a cable and you have no chance to hear it first.
 I guess there is no return period as all cables made to measure?
 I am keen to purchase one, but this does put me off a little.


----------



## hifimanrookie

womaz said:


> The only problem I have is the buying blind aspect of this. A lot of money to fork out on a cable and you have no chance to hear it first.
> I guess there is no return period as all cables made to measure?
> I am keen to purchase one, but this does put me off a little.



I dont know any cable brand who makes custom cables which lets you try them out before buying...its a calculated risk you have to take...like when you buy custom iems or custom amplifiers or speakers or even custom headphones...you go with your guts and what reliable people/ customers say about the product (i especially dont mention reviews made by 'professional reviewers', as those sometimes are not to reliable in my experience.

For the rest..read yourself up on forums of experiences from real life users...but always..be critical..i do the same..all my stuff is of the non generic stuff...but *******..i love everything i bought (without listening first) until now..except maybe the he400 i once bought..i hated that headphone when i came from a excelent he300.. sold it after 2 months to buy a he500... never regretted that buy..and then i went..well..check my profile..

In short..take a calculated risk with the sw22/ sw24 that cable cant be that bad if you see a 100% satisfaction rate from anyone who bought one...NO MATTER the headphone they use it with... but as people say..you have to be patient to get one


----------



## Womaz

hifimanrookie said:


> I dont know any cable brand who makes custom cables which lets you try them out before buying...its a calculated risk you have to take...like when you buy custom iems or custom amplifiers or speakers or even custom headphones...you go with your guts and what reliable people/ customers say about the product (i especially dont mention reviews made by 'professional reviewers', as those sometimes are not to reliable in my experience.
> 
> For the rest..read yourself up on forums of experiences from real life users...but always..be critical..i do the same..all my stuff is of the non generic stuff...but *******..i love everything i bought (without listening first) until now..except maybe the he400 i once bought..i hated that headphone when i came from a excelent he300.. sold it after 2 months to buy a he500... never regretted that buy..and then i went..well..check my profile..
> 
> In short..take a calculated risk with the sw22/ sw24 that cable cant be that bad if you see a 100% satisfaction rate from anyone who bought one...NO MATTER the headphone they use it with... but as people say..you have to be patient to get one




The Black Widow has been recommended by Frank, and I am awaiting his reply . I assume it's because my set up is very detailed , but can sound a tad bright on some tracks . Thanks for the post .


----------



## hifimanrookie

womaz said:


> The Black Widow has been recommended by Frank, and I am awaiting his reply . I assume it's because my set up is very detailed , but can sound a tad bright on some tracks . Thanks for the post .



I once started with toxic cables with a 4wire BW for the he500 i once had..gives a very fleshy sound without sounding dark as many copperbased cables around. You wont go wrong if you go for the bw... ru going balanced or single ended?


----------



## scottcriswell

Hey everyone,  looking for some advice.  I want to get a nice 4 pin xlr cable for my HE-560s to complement the Jotunheim I'm planning on buying. I'd like to keep the cable budget under $200 for my first custom.  Which of Frank's cables would you recommend for this setup?
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## Womaz

hifimanrookie said:


> I once started with toxic cables with a 4wire BW for the he500 i once had..gives a very fleshy sound without sounding dark as many copperbased cables around. You wont go wrong if you go for the bw... ru going balanced or single ended?




I will be going Balanced as I have the Auralic Taurus amp


----------



## Toxic Cables

Going through emails now as they were received, there is quite a few, if you don't hear from me tonight, i will complete the rest along with PM's tomorrow.
  
 Thanks for everyone's patience.


----------



## ScottFree

toxic cables said:


> Going through emails now as they were received, there is quite a few, if you don't hear from me tonight, i will complete the rest along with PM's tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's patience.




As my occasional friend Guinness might say. "Good things come to those who wait". 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AppleheadMay

If anyone's looking for a Silver Widow, I have one for sale here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/826602/toxic-silver-widow-cable-for-th-900-and-hd650


----------



## Toxic Cables

scottfree said:


> As my occasional friend Guinness might say. "Good things come to those who wait".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


 





  
 All emails replied too, will be going through PM's once i get up.


----------



## Rowethren

9am and you aren't even up yet you slacker! *he says lying in bed...


----------



## Toxic Cables

rowethren said:


> 9am and you aren't even up yet you slacker! *he says lying in bed...


 

 LOL, i wish, i am just going to bed now, been going though emails since yesterday.


----------



## AppleheadMay

toxic cables said:


> All emails replied too, will be going through PM's once i get up.


 
  
 Time to send Frank some more emails!


----------



## scottcriswell

Just placed an order for some balanced Black Widows to complement my HE-560s and freshly ordered Jotunheim.  Exciting times ahead my friends.


----------



## Womaz

Thanks for all the help and guidance on this post, it has all been very helpful. After emails from Frank I have ordered the Black Widow cable for my HE1000 headphones.


----------



## AppleheadMay

womaz said:


> Thanks for all the help and guidance on this post, it has all been very helpful. After emails from Frank I have ordered the Black Widow cable for my HE1000 headphones.


 
  
 4 strand or 8 strand? If 8 strand could you tell me the length and price as I might be interested in that cable for my M1 as well.


----------



## AppleheadMay

By the way, what Toxic cable would you guys recommend for M1 and Z1R?
 I was thinking the copper BW for M1 and hybrid Virus for Z1R.
 The HD650 fares best with silver in my experience which is why I'm selling my silver 24AWG Silver Widow and would like to try the 18AWG Hydra. Way to expensive cable for a HD650, I know but I do find the HD650 a marvel with my Zana.


----------



## Beng Yeow

Have placed my order with Frank. Waiting and hoping the cables will be ready soon... looking forward to it!


----------



## Rowethren

benwu said:


> Have placed my order with Frank. Waiting and hoping the cables will be ready soon... looking forward to it!


 

I think the wait time is around 2 months at the moment due too Christmas so don't get to impatient


----------



## Beng Yeow

Yup, 15 days since the payment was made... so gotta wait a while more...


----------



## djlethal

Might depend on the cable (I'm guessing some take more time than others). The waiting time for mine is 12 weeks, so 3 months.
  
 It's definitely something to consider when you order one.


----------



## Beng Yeow

djlethal said:


> Might depend on the cable (I'm guessing some take more time than others). The waiting time for mine is 12 weeks, so 3 months.
> 
> It's definitely something to consider when you order one.


 
  
 Yup, Frank also told me its 12 weeks... yup so 10 weeks more...


----------



## CraftyClown

djlethal said:


> Might depend on the cable (I'm guessing some take more time than others). The waiting time for mine is 12 weeks, so 3 months.
> 
> It's definitely something to consider when you order one.


 
  
 As I understand it it's a first come first served basis. The time isn't dependant on the cable you order.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I am contemplating 3 different cables for three headphones but have a question about the connectors for two of them.
 These are valuable cables and I would need them to be with perfectly fitiing connectors comparable to the stock connectors.
  
 Does Toxic cables have a decent suitable locking connector for the Sony MDR-Z1R? 
 Same for the Pioneer SE-Master one, is there a connector for them availabel from Toxic?
 Any links or pictures or more explanation?


----------



## Beng Yeow

craftyclown said:


> As I understand it it's a first come first served basis. The time isn't dependant on the cable you order.


 
 Yes, its on a FIFO basis...


----------



## CraftyClown

Hey all,
  
 I'm selling my 2 pin Silver Widow IEM cable if anyone is interested.
  
 It's in my signature


----------



## amature101

what is the difference between this two cable, regarding their sound sig.
  
 https://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/product/hydra-22-22awg-occ-cryo-pure-silver-litz-iem-cable/
  
 https://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/product/silver-widow-22-earphone-cable/


----------



## Xamdou

amature101 said:


> what is the difference between this two cable?
> 
> https://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/product/hydra-22-22awg-occ-cryo-pure-silver-litz-iem-cable/
> 
> https://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/product/silver-widow-22-earphone-cable/


 
 Hydra is fully pure silver, widow has 1% gold content. If I am not wrong


----------



## amature101

xamdou said:


> Hydra is fully pure silver, widow has 1% gold content. If I am not wrong


 
 Thanks, actually i didnt ask the question clearly. I am asking for their sound sig.


----------



## Rowethren

Silver Widow is warmer and Hydra is brighter at least that is what my ears/brain hear.


----------



## TheAttorney

Can someone desribe the SQ differences between these two cables by parameters other tonal ones?
 Things like focus, detail, transparency, dynamics, soundstage...That sort of thing.
  
 There's got to be more to these two than a mild tone control.


----------



## RPB65

@Toxic Cables I got my SW24 back today, thanks Frank / Max. I am listening whilst writing this. However I had one of those stomach churning, heart wrenching moments earlier on. I found the Noble 2 pin plugs very tight to remove and ergo, the SW24 were very tight to insert to the end result of me staring at the bent pin end I had just done as my hand slipped as I was pushing the bloody plug in. Saying *** was a major understatement as what I thought was a wrecked plug pin. Suffice to say some very gentle working got the pin sorted out and inserted. I must be honest, this is my first dealings with the 2 pin plugs and I don't like them. Extremely tight to remove and insert and so easy to slip and then bend, or worse still, break a pin off.
 It's nice to have my cable back and paired with the Encores they sound great, thanks


----------



## deFiniLoGy

Hi Frank,
  
 Been trying to get hold of you since two weeks ago.
  
 Any updates on email?


----------



## Uncle Monty

definilogy said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Been trying to get hold of you since two weeks ago.
> 
> Any updates on email?


 

 Me too.


----------



## hkppl

Frank on leave again? I was gonna order a new cable again...


----------



## hanlk

Mine has been 16 weeks and still no cable... have written to Frank a week ago and waiting for his answer...


----------



## Xamdou

hanlk said:


> Mine has been 16 weeks and still no cable... have written to Frank a week ago and waiting for his answer...


 
 Week 17 here and same situation as you


----------



## CraftyClown

You'll need to be patient guys. If your cable is overdue then that means Frank is completely swamped right now. Sending him loads of emails will unfortunately only slow him down, as he can't be making cables if he's answering messages. It's worth the wait, I promise


----------



## kazuya95

craftyclown said:


> You'll need to be patient guys. If your cable is overdue then that means Frank is completely swamped right now. Sending him loads of emails will unfortunately only slow him down, as he can't be making cables if he's answering messages. It's worth the wait, I promise


 
 +1 it's worth the wait,
 My brother in law tested my Silver Widow 24 with his lcd3f and compare it with the Norn audio Solv-X and he was impressed by the SW24


----------



## hifimanrookie

craftyclown said:


> You'll need to be patient guys. If your cable is overdue then that means Frank is completely swamped right now. Sending him loads of emails will unfortunately only slow him down, as he can't be making cables if he's answering messages. It's worth the wait, I promise



+1 i agree with craftlyclown...i am a longterm buyer of cables of toxic (owned some top of the line models in custom version) and i can promise you the cable will blow you away ( take around 100hrs burn in time for the sw)..patience will be rewarded..17 weeks is nothing for us (older dudes) some of us waited more then 8 months for some audio pieces They now own and love.


----------



## hkppl

Yeah agreed it's worth the wait, but at least someone in Toxics could at least answer the PMs or emails once in a while. This is especially for new buyers as this makes them feel more safe and confident that their money won't be lost and Toxics won't just take their money and go away and disappear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I personally will hold my order and monitor this thread until someone in Toxics reply this thread, to make sure Toxics is still doing business


----------



## CraftyClown

hkppl said:


> Yeah agreed it's worth the wait, but at least someone in Toxics could at least answer the PMs or emails once in a while. This is especially for new buyers as this makes them feel more safe and confident that their money won't be lost and Toxics won't just take their money and go away and disappear
> 
> I personally will hold my order and monitor this thread until someone in Toxics reply this thread, to make sure Toxics is still doing business




But that's the problem; Toxic is just Frank and an assistant. 

Look at some of the times Frank responds to emails and PMs. I've had messages from him at 3 or 4am in the morning UK time, sometimes later. The guy is working flat out to get these cables made at the same time as spending time with his family. 

Please try not to worry, your money will not disappear. Take a look around and you will see the amount of satisfied customers here on Head-Fi, despite all experiencing the same wait times.


----------



## hkppl

craftyclown said:


> But that's the problem; Toxic is just Frank and an assistant.
> 
> Look at some of the times Frank responds to emails and PMs. I've had messages from him at 3 or 4am in the morning UK time, sometimes later. The guy is working flat out to get these cables made at the same time as spending time with his family.
> 
> Please try not to worry, your money will not disappear. Take a look around and you will see the amount of satisfied customers here on Head-Fi, despite all experiencing the same wait times.


 
 lol yea I have experienced the wait twice already, and I am really gonna order my third cable from Frank. But just saw someone in this thread that mentioned they haven't heard from them for 16-17weeks (4 months) that made me a bit worry about their business


----------



## kazuya95

hkppl said:


> lol yea I have experienced the wait twice already, and I am really gonna order my third cable from Frank. But just saw someone in this thread that mentioned they haven't heard from them for 16-17weeks (4 months) that made me a bit worry about their business




Toxic cable is very good.
Everyone keep it until they sell their headphone.
Toxic cable is very rare in the classified.
For sure the reply is long but you have no choice to be patience if you want their product.


----------



## sensui123

Frank is someone that makes the best cable at the most fair price IMO. I've had cables throughout the years with him exclusively and only left my possession to package along with headphones for sale....I got great resale from them because everyone in the know understands the quality of his work. As for lead time, I've waited sometimes close to a year for some batches and never cared or worried because I rather him make it right(it's been perfect every time). He is a man of integrity and I've never flinched trusting him with thousands of dollars. You guys are lucky now in the states with the gbp status...I'd take the opportunity and buy some quality cables that'll for sure probably outlive us....and sound sublime. When I jump back in the game, I'll be contacting Frank again for sure.


----------



## Kiats

hkppl said:


> lol yea I have experienced the wait twice already, and I am really gonna order my third cable from Frank. But just saw someone in this thread that mentioned they haven't heard from them for 16-17weeks (4 months) that made me a bit worry about their business




Last I spoke to Frank, he was busy coping with the volume of orders.


----------



## hkppl

Great to hear that Frank is just busy completing his orders. Think I am gonna made him even more busy soon


----------



## Beng Yeow

hkppl said:


> Great to hear that Frank is just busy completing his orders. Think I am gonna made him even more busy soon


 
  
 Yup, just had contact with him a few hours ago... he is such a dedicated man, still awake at 4am GMT... I told him to go and rest...


----------



## Rowethren

Yeah he hardly sleeps it is crazy  I message him and often have to wait a while for a reply but he does eventually and the cables have always been worth it


----------



## Kiats

Indeed! Frank is a man dedicated to his craft. Which is why when Frank says it will take some time, I just patiently wait. It's always been worth the wait.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

We will get notified before being sent out, right?


----------



## RPB65

fattycheesebeef said:


> We will get notified before being sent out, right?


 

 No. My own lead I had sent for a plug change was just sent back to me with no word. I only knew it had been sent as I asked about it.
Am sure I didn't get any notification when I first bought the SW24 either.
 Correction, Frank did tell me when my SW24 was being sent out.


----------



## hkppl

Hi Frank,
  
 Sorry to interrupt, please check PM when you have time, thanks.


----------



## Beng Yeow

hkppl said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Sorry to interrupt, please check PM when you have time, thanks.


 
  
 Think emailing him is more effective...


----------



## RPB65

hkppl said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Sorry to interrupt, please check PM when you have time, thanks.


 
  
  


benwu said:


> Think emailing him is more effective...


 

 Agreed. Send him an email then be patient. He will reply, usually in a block of loads of them at some unGodly hour when he is still up at like 2 am! lol.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry everyone, have a lot of work on now, i will go through emails/PM's Friday night. 
  
 I am sorry for those cables that are running late, we have nearly completed all of these cables, just have the jacks going on them now, then they will be packed and shipped.
  
 Max has been having some personal problems, so he has not been to work for the last week, he will be back Friday hopefully and we can get these cables completed quickly.


----------



## Toxic Cables

hanlk said:


> Mine has been 16 weeks and still no cable... have written to Frank a week ago and waiting for his answer...


 

 Apologies, please let me know your order number via PM and i will check, but i would expect this to be one of the cables that should be completed and shipped next week.


----------



## CraftyClown

toxic cables said:


> Max has been having some personal problems, so he has not been to work for the last week, he will be back Friday hopefully and we can get these cables completed quickly.


 
  
 Sorry to hear that mate. I hope he's ok?


----------



## Toxic Cables

xamdou said:


> Week 17 here and same situation as you


 

 Sorry, your cable is now complete, just need to put heat shrink on all the plugs, Max will take care of this as soon as he is back then pack and ship the cable.
  
 Yours is the 8 wire BW on the top,
  

  
 Thank you also to everyone's support and kind words, we are working really hard currently to get these orders out and and any orders that are delayed should hopefully ship next week along with a lot of others, i was hoping this week, but with Max away, this was not possible.


----------



## AppleheadMay

My I ask what the approximate price for an 8-wire BW is for let's say 3 metres? That one is not on the site.
Also, is full sleeving possible?


----------



## hifimanrookie

toxic cables said:


> Sorry, your cable is now complete, just need to put heat shrink on all the plugs, Max will take care of this as soon as he is back then pack and ship the cable.
> 
> Yours is the 8 wire BW on the top,
> 
> ...


that looks yummy...unholey time? What you mean..its only 3:52am here.so very early..whahaha

Hey Frank..i just took my first very careful babysteps into the ciem world
..so be prepared to receive an order soon for a..

.fck..dont have a clue..as long its not copper..as the pro330 v2 that i got sounds a bit dark now with the N5 i use it with. Any ideas? Working on new stuff maybe?


----------



## Xamdou

@Toxic Cables  No problem mate. Was just a bit sad that I was not able to play around with it during my chinese new year holiday.


----------



## Toxic Cables

appleheadmay said:


> My I ask what the approximate price for an 8-wire BW is for let's say 3 metres? That one is not on the site.
> Also, is full sleeving possible?


 

 Would be £395 for most terminations, can sleeve it but would add a little more to the cost.


----------



## Toxic Cables

hifimanrookie said:


> that looks yummy...unholey time? What you mean..its only 3:52am here.so very early..whahaha
> 
> Hey Frank..i just took my first very careful babysteps into the ciem world
> ..so be prepared to receive an order soon for a..
> ...


 

 Only 3:45 am her now  ain't it past your bedtime 
  
 Not familiar with those IEM's, drop me a PM/email and let me know what you are looking for and should be able to find you a suitable cable mate


----------



## Toxic Cables

xamdou said:


> @Toxic Cables  No problem mate. Was just a bit sad that I was not able to play around with it during my chinese new year holiday.


 

 I am sorry, hopefully post won't take too long once sent and you should have it soon. Thank you very much for your patience.


----------



## samsamsam047

toxic cables said:


> Sorry, your cable is now complete, just need to put heat shrink on all the plugs, Max will take care of this as soon as he is back then pack and ship the cable.
> 
> Yours is the 8 wire BW on the top,
> 
> ...


 
  
 These cables look amazing. Hoping my SW22 for JH layla is one of them XD


----------



## hvu

Selling my Toxic Virus 24 IEM cable if anyone is interested.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/834146/fs-toxic-virus-24-iem-cable


----------



## Toxic Cables

samsamsam047 said:


> These cables look amazing. Hoping my SW22 for JH layla is one of them XD


 

 It is Samuel, should go out Friday or Monday at the latest.


----------



## Rowethren

hifimanrookie said:


> that looks yummy...unholey time? What you mean..its only 3:52am here.so very early..whahaha
> 
> Hey Frank..i just took my first very careful babysteps into the ciem world
> ..so be prepared to receive an order soon for a..
> ...




If you want to brighten it up a bit I would go for Hydra in whichever configuration you can afford and think you will find tolerable for comfort


----------



## hkppl

Just a heads up for those who didn't receive Frank's email/PM replies for months, I placed my order on his web site on 31Jan, sent him a PM on 01Feb and got his reply today 02Feb. Maybe I am just lucky and sent him PM when he is awake and free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hope my cable will be arrived not very long time later


----------



## Megnific

@Toxic Cables
 I got the email states that my order should be shipped two weeks ago. I haven't received the cable yet. Am I able to get a tracking number?


----------



## appleidappleid

Hello, I am planning to get a pair of FutureSonic MG6pro CIEM soon. I am thinking about an upgrade cable too. I heard that the mg6pro really matches with silver cables. I have had a toxic cable before and is really impressed with the built and quality. Should I go for Silver Poison or Silver Widow. I understand that silver widow has a better bass and clarity. However, I would prefer a softer cable. Would silver poison be a lot softer because it is thinner?
  
 Also, I am looking to buy a Black Widow cable for my HD800s. The stock cable is just too long for me. How long is the waiting time at the moment?


----------



## Kenion

appleidappleid said:


> Hello, I am planning to get a pair of FutureSonic MG6pro CIEM soon. I am thinking about an upgrade cable too. I heard that the mg6pro really matches with silver cables. I have had a toxic cable before and is really impressed with the built and quality. Should I go for Silver Poison or Silver Widow. I understand that silver widow has a better bass and clarity. However, I would prefer a softer cable. Would silver poison be a lot softer because it is thinner?
> 
> Also, I am looking to buy a Black Widow cable for my HD800s. The stock cable is just too long for me. How long is the waiting time at the moment?


 
  
 Also interested about current shipping times 
 Have emailed frank a few days ago but it seems he is very busy at the moment?
  
 Going for the scorpion 24 awg for my HD800s. Please let me know your suggestions of the black widow for yours!


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Maybe 12 weeks?


----------



## kazuya95

fattycheesebeef said:


> Maybe 12 weeks?




The delay time is about 10 to 12 weeks.


----------



## hanlk

Mine is currently at 19 weeks and still waiting...


----------



## martinrajdl

Wow, that's kind of a long time.


----------



## Kenion

That's incredible. Almost half a year waiting time :/
 I bet Frank must be super busy right now. Which is a good thing.
  
 Frank, you need an assistant asap


----------



## s82223

Hello guys!
  
 I'm looking for a upgrade cable for my sony Z1R.
  
 hope to bring up more transparency,bigger soundstage and tighten the bass but doesn't want to lose the sweetness of vocal.
  
 which cable should I go for?


----------



## Toxic Cables

hanlk said:


> Mine is currently at 19 weeks and still waiting...


 

 We shipped a lot of cables yesterday with more then twice that going out over Monday/Tuesday. 
  
 I will need to check if your cable went out Friday or going out Monday when we get to the workshop on Monday. Apologies for the wait. Anyone's who's order is delayed, can expect their order to have already shipped or to go out Monday/Tuesday, unfortunately checking over each cable and packing them is also taking some time.
  
 Hopefully we will be back on top of given wait times after this lot.
  
 Anyone waiting on replies to emails, please note, we are a little busy getting these cables finished and packed, i will reply in the next few days once these are done, again, i apologise for the long wait on replies.
  
 Current estimated wait time is 12-14 weeks for new orders, this has been on the homepage for a few months, although we have run a behind in recent months due to the holidays, taking some time off during the holidays and one of my staff being off for a couple weeks due to personal reasons.
  
 Would like to also thank everyone who have continued to place orders each and everyday, even with our wait times.


----------



## nickosiris

Just a quick note of reassurance for those slightly less than delighted with wait times for Toxic Cables. Take it from the proud possessor of two such cables:
  
*IT'S REALLY, REALLY WORTH IT!*​  ​


----------



## Kiats

I have almost every cable that Frank has made, including a couple of silver venom, copper venom, SW22 and the Hydra. I can honestly say that I have no regrets over any of the time or the waiting time. Always worth it for me!


----------



## hanlk

Thanks for the update Frank. Is there a tracking number for the shipment? And also how long does it take for shipping to Singapore?


----------



## jvalvano

Looking for some opinions. I have only learned about Toxic Cables from reading this thread. I'm thinking about giving them a try. I have a Hifiman 400i used with a WOO Audio6 amp. My preference is for warmth with detail and soundstage. I really like my current setup. I listen to lots of vinyl through a tube phonostage and CD's. I'm thinking of either the Black Widow or Scorpion. Wondering if anyone else out there is using either the 400i or a Woo amp with Toxic cables and what has been your experience? 

One other thing, Toxic's website doesn't list the 400i as an option but I'm assuming the 2.5mm connectors on mine are the same as other Hifiman 2.5mm. When I assume I usually get into trouble, so I thought I'd ask. 

I welcome any input. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Beng Yeow

hanlk said:


> Thanks for the update Frank. Is there a tracking number for the shipment? And also how long does it take for shipping to Singapore?


 
  
 Hi Hanlk, I ordered from Frank, Shipping via Royal Mail £12 or FedEx/UPS £45, all comes with tracking no.


----------



## Xamdou

hanlk said:


> Thanks for the update Frank. Is there a tracking number for the shipment? And also how long does it take for shipping to Singapore?


 
 Hey bro, I received a delivery notice from Singpost today for a parcel from royal mail. Not sure if you received one.


----------



## flinkenick

*Toxic Cables Silver Widow 22 and 24 AWG*  
 A few months back I started talking to Frank, about cables of course as well as the biz. Frank has enough to say, so it always makes for an interesting discussion. Since I had previously owned the older 25.5 version, he offered to send over his 22 and 24 AWG to try. Although I have been trying to hold off on all reviews due to my upcoming IEM shootout, I couldn’t resist trying for the sake of nostalgia. I guess we all have a sentimental side, and the Silver Widow had a special place in my heart as the first cable that really ‘clicked’ with me.  
  
 See, I first logged in to this forum to buy a second hand EarSonics SM64, recommended by a friend. I was just starting out in this hobby, void of all experience or relevant knowledge. He also gave me the following advice: "You totally need to buy a cable as well bro, just in case the original cable breaks. Plus they look good." So I sauntered through the For Sale fora again, and randomly bought a Whiplash TWag V2. When I tried the combo it seemed to pair well, making the darkish SM64 a little bit clearer and nicer, although admittedly I couldn't tell for sure at the time. But when my SM64 broke and I replaced it with the Velvet, the pairing was suddenly completely off: void from warmth from the bass, the Velvet sounded cleaner, but drained from all emotion. This was not working! So I drifted around a bit, experimenting with a few second hand cables, until I stumbled on the Toxic Silver Widow based on a recommendation from a friend. Everything fell in place - the stage was clean, but it still felt lively and full. I felt the sound was truly 'upgraded': a pairing that brought the best out of both the Velvet as well as the Silver Widow. It was a pairing that kept me more than satisfied for a long time, even after I bought TOTL iems twice the price of the Velvet. The cable virus was real, and until this day I have not managed to find a cure.
  
​  
*Build *
  
 This is probably old news in this thread, but Frank has seriously stepped up the quality of his build since the last time I saw one. The look and feel of these cables just exudes quality. Admittedly, the thick gauge doesn’t make them the most flexible or ergonomic, but I personally love the feeling of a solid a cable. When you hook up this cable to your source, it gives you the feeling it's about to conduct a massive amount of power. The finish of the connectors, splitter, and slider, looks like the end result of a successful evolution of trying different components, until every last part was perfect. The silver connectors match the slider, and contrasts the carbon splitter and jack. Importantly, the parts are lightweight in use. In the olden days, Frank used a heavy metal plate that I wasn’t particularly fond of. Besides the blingy look, there was a noticeable pull, so I ended up unscrewing it. But these look simply fantastic. The main difference between the two is the thicker gauge of the 22 AWG, resulting in thicker wires. When it comes to looks I actually prefer the 24 AWG as the individual strands composing the main wires are smaller, giving the wires more of a refined, detailed look.
  
*Sound impressions*
  
 I think Frank suggests to burn the cable for 100 hours. I would strongly advise to follow these instructions. Take a listen when you first receive the cable, then put it on to burn and try again after 50 or 100 hours to hear the contrast. There is a trace of harshness common to silver cables fresh out of the box, that smoothens out after burn.
  
*Silver Widow 24 AWG*
  
 The Silver Widow 24 follows a U-shaped presentation with laidback lower mids, and an enhanced lower treble response. Accordingly, the overall clarity and separation benefits most from its presentation.
  
 The bass plays a central role in the Silver Widow’s presentation. Specifically, the mid-bass is attenuated, resulting in a slight reduction of the overall body of the bass. However, as the sub-bass is plentiful in quantity, the bass is nevertheless significant in impact with an overall satisfying amount of power in the low end. As the balance within the bass has shifted from the mid- to sub-bass, the bass is slightly darker in tone. However, as a whole, the bass is tighter, quicker, and more controlled.
  
 Due to the improved control of the mid-bass, the Silver Widow creates an airier stage structure, by reducing the warm air. In addition, there is less fill towards the lower midrange. Accordingly, notes sound more clearly with higher definition, even though they are relatively less full. As a result, there is more clean space between instruments, which benefits the separation. Simply put, the controlled mid-bass of the Silver Widow cleans up the stage, creating a more organized environment due to the clean air combined with the slightly leaner note structure. Even though the stage is not overly deep, it feels more spacious and precise.
  
 Vocals retain their density and power, but are slightly less warm and forward in accordance with the mid-bass. The vocal presentation leans towards clarity and articulation, especially due to a lift in the lower treble. This creates a slightly brighter tone, effectively boosting the overall clarity. Accordingly, the Silver Widow is more upfront in its detail presentation. The slightly brighter tone not only boosts the detail retrieval, it gives the Silver Widow an energetic and dynamic sound.
  
​  
*Silver Widow 22 AWG*
  
 The bass presentation of the 22 largely follows that of the 22 in tone and balance. However, the sub-bass hits slightly deeper, with better separation between the sub- and mid-bass. In addition, the bass hits with slightly more authority.
  
 Overall, the sound of the 22 is smoother than the 24, due to a more linear lower treble. Accordingly, there’s a more natural flow of the music, where the 24 has a bit more bite and energy, that however might result in edginess with already bright iems. Compared to the 24, vocals are slightly more natural and intimate, and fuller in size. Despite this being a silver cable, the midrange retains its density, the core body of notes, as well as its vocal power. In addition, the 22 has greater transparency than the 24, resulting in a more realistic presentation.
  
 With the 22 awg, the stage is cleaner, but the tone itself is not necessarily brighter, or at least not predominantly so. However, it will appear clearer because the stage is less warm. A better way to imagine this is to think of it as follows: when we think of a brighter sound, an analogy would be that the light is ‘turned up’, like switching on a fluorescent light. With the 22, the background light is turned on, lighting the stage on which the instruments play up, though not necessarily brightening the instruments themselves. However, as the janitor was kind of enough to turn on the light, we can more easily detect the location of the different instruments, and with greater precision. The great advantage being that despite the clarity of the presentation, the sound remains relatively smooth.
  
 ​  ​  
 ​ *Concluding thoughts*
  
 When it comes to cables, the Toxic Silver Widow 24 offers excellent value for its price. When you move higher up the ladder, cables will steadily improve in performance, but the associated cost multiplies. But I guess that's similar to iem's or headphones for that matter. I find that a cable like this is at the very peak of the price-to-performance ratio. So I’m awarding the 24 AWG with the extremely prestigious flinkenick’s cable value awardTM. That being said; if you’re going for a Silver Widow, I would personally recommend the 22. The price difference is more than warranted for the smoother, and more natural sound.
  
 As some of you may or may not know, I will soon be running a review shootout series of 17 flagship iems. As a bonus, I will be giving away some nice stuff to whoever can predict the top 5 finishers, or at least come close enough. So far there’s a Fidue Sirius ($899) and SilverFI IEM-X cable ($496) to be claimed. However, there’s more. Frank has graciously provided one of his (now) award winning 24 AWG Silver Widow’s to enter the contest! All you have to do is make a prediction.
  
_[size=17.03px]flinkenick's 2017 IEM Flagship Shootout thread[/size]_​  
 Of course, everyone is invited to join the discussion, and hopefully follow the unfolding of the review series.  
  
 -Nic
  
​


----------



## Sengell

I have a suggestion for estimating waiting times for orders to get fullfilled.
  
 Cause orders get onwards numbered Frank could make public which batch of orders he is working on. That way everyone could estimate for themselves without distracting a busy man. ^_^
  
 Allthough I could understand if Frank would not want to give this business information away publicly. The current orders he is working on implicate the total amount indirectly.


----------



## TheAttorney

flinkenick said:


> *Toxic Cables Silver Widow 22 and 24 AWG*


 
 We need more reviews like this (or even half as detailed). Now please add the Hydra 18 and 22 into the mix and it will be perfect )


----------



## Xamdou

Hey Frank, really needs your help....
 Received my black widow today but have no audio coming out from the right channel at all. Please help.....


----------



## Beng Yeow

On Week 7 and counting... can't wait...


----------



## Xamdou

Well, just an impression from just my 1 workable channel cable, the bass is just crazy as compared to HD700's stock cable


----------



## Toxic Cables

xamdou said:


>


 

 Sorry to hear about this, something much have happened during shipping.
  
 I will arrange to ship a replacement right away.
  
 P.S i will start going to PM's and emails tomorrow for everyone waiting for a reply, apologies for the wait.


----------



## Xamdou

No worries, thanks for the fast reply. Not the first time happening to me as SingPost killed one of my amp previously too.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for the review Nic.
  
 Just going through emails and PM's now, just completed all PM's and some emails, there are a lot of emails, so might take me a couple days to get through them all.
  
 Thank you for everyone's patience.


----------



## Uncle Monty

SW 22 arrived today....


----------



## Toxic Cables

uncle monty said:


> SW 22 arrived today....


 
 Looks great, hope you like it.
  
 All emails and PM's now replied to, if i by chance missed anyone, please send me a PM and i will reply ASAP.


----------



## cho8

Got my sw 22 a few days ago for my EE Zeus R. Wasn't really sure what to expect and was prepared to be meh about them due to the usual hype around products. To say I was a bit shocked by how good the sounded out of the bag is an understatement. I was expecting silver cables to be fairly neutral or maybe even make the Zeus more trebly but the are actually a bit warmer and the vocals are so realistic! The soundstage is a bit wider but the effect of almost being there wasn't what I expected to get from iems and which I didn't get with the Linum bax I've been using which has close to 100 hours of listening.

Just got an email from Linum for their superbax on limited purchase. Not tempted at all by them now.

One slight criticism is that I couldn't tell the size of the components from Frank's website and I found the splitter a bit big(but not excessively so)for use with iems as it makes everything slightly more heavy or maybe I was just too used to the Linum cable being too light! Having some approximate measurements would have been nice but I'm nitpicking now


----------



## RPB65

cho8 said:


> Got my sw 22 a few days ago for my EE Zeus R. Wasn't really sure what to expect and was prepared to be meh about them due to the usual hype around products. To say I was a bit shocked by how good the sounded out of the bag is an understatement. I was expecting silver cables to be fairly neutral or maybe even make the Zeus more trebly but the are actually a bit warmer and the vocals are so realistic! The soundstage is a bit wider but the effect of almost being there wasn't what I expected to get from iems and which I didn't get with the Linum bax I've been using which has close to 100 hours of listening.
> 
> Just got an email from Linum for their superbax on limited purchase. Not tempted at all by them now.
> 
> One slight criticism is that I couldn't tell the size of the components from Frank's website and I found the splitter a bit big(but not excessively so)for use with iems as it makes everything slightly more heavy or maybe I was just too used to the Linum cable being too light! Having some approximate measurements would have been nice but I'm nitpicking now


 

@cho8 The perceived weight is, as you say, purely because you are used to an awesomely light cable in the Bax. I have used my SW24 for a while now, then when I got my Encores I was using the Noble cable and sent my SW24 for a 2 pin conversion. I too found the SW24 heavy when I got it back, however now I am using it like before and loving it.
 I love Linum for the design, however I too have had the email and even put the SuperBax in the 'shopping cart' but will not buy it. 
 My SW24 is perfect for what I need. It is TRRS and I have a Toxic converter cable in SW24 to match that converts it to TRS.
 SW for the win! lol.
 EDIT: What made me laugh so much was the cost of the SuperBax. The Bax is like €80 and OO look, the new SuperBax is €320!


----------



## cho8

Haha yes I put it into the cart too. It's gone up by about £50 sterling since they first announced it. Really fortunate that they took so long to come up with the superbax as I might not have bothered looking for other cables as I had listened to them at canjam. Not going to go with anyone else now, which appears to be a strong statement but have also listened to Rhapsodio which were good but personally I don't think have the sound I want and are more expensive. Just have to plan really far ahead when thinking about new cables


----------



## Mike C

Advice please on choice of cable.
 Phones are Audio Zenith PMx2 which are significantly upgraded Oppo PM1/2; flat frequency response, low distortion, smooth treble, clean sound, good transparency and naturalness.
 Source is a superb Gryphon Scorpio CD player; amp is a good valve unit (DIY) using 7N7 triodes, it is fine.
 Sound is very good and I'm pleased to say I have no need to tailor the sound or correct anything.
 I'm using the standard Oppo cable.
  
 Music preferences for late night headphone listening is jazz (Halie Loren, Tierney Sutton, Sophie Milman, Jane Monheit etc etc), folk (Laura Marling, Martha Tilston etc), some classical. As you will see  have a love of female vocals; the present setup does this extremely well and I don't want to lose this.
  
 However I well know the importance of cables and I'm sure there are gains to be had.
  
 I'm thinking of the SW22. Now normally I would avoid silver, but it's said the SW22 doesn't sound like a typical silver cable. In my main system I use several Argento interconnects - another cable said not to sound like typical silver and I *love* them.
  
 As the treble of the PMx2 is not in the least exaggerated, no trace at all of harshness, and as I use a good valve amp, I don't need to add any warmth; but I don't want to add any coldness, and of course I want excellent results with female vocals. Would the SW22 be a good match for all this ... or should I look to CW or Virus hybrid?
  
 Any advice appreciated.
 Mike in the UK


----------



## john777

@ Mike C ... you have what sounds  like a great system. Pity I cannot recommend a cable, but you may be right in thinking of the SW22. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Kiats

Staggering sonics from the Hydra IEM on the FitEar 335 running off the Sony 1Z


----------



## djlethal

kiats said:


> Staggering sonics from the Hydra IEM on the FitEar 335 running off the Sony 1Z


 
 Damn dude, your signature makes me wonder when on Earth do you find time to listen to all those headphones? Do you even sleep?


----------



## Kiats

djlethal said:


> Damn dude, your signature makes me wonder when on Earth do you find time to listen to all those headphones? Do you even sleep?




Heheh! Rotation rotation rotation. And I do spend a fair bit of time listening to music.


----------



## Mike C

john777 said:


> @ Mike C ... you have what sounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks; I love this system, it brings out the *beauty* in the music (the PMx2 is great at that). My latest DIY headphone amp is a winner.
  
 After a bit more thought I've ordered a SW22 for these reasons:
  
 I'm aiming high, and I'm guessing that BW or Virus may be a touch compromised c.f. the SW
 I've read so much about the SW22 and I don't think I've seen a single bad word about it
 Another PMx2 owner reports excellent results from a Silver Poison
 I don't have any special needs (such as taming a hot treble), so a high quality 'neutral' cable should be fine
 Hydra is a temptation, but it seems it might be a touch brighter than the SW .... might be better for me, but it's a risk (but I'd love to try one sometime)
 I've used 'silver/gold' components (Mundorf SGO caps and silver/gold wire) with good results, which gives me some confidence in the material of the SW22.
  
 Now for the wait, then I'll report back.


----------



## Sabre2

kiats said:


> Staggering sonics from the Hydra IEM on the FitEar 335 running off the Sony 1Z




Nice Kiats !!! Pampering your 335


----------



## Kiats

sabre2 said:


> Nice Kiats !!! Pampering your 335




Heheh! Thanks, Sabre2!


----------



## rgs9200m

Has anyone used a Toxic cable with a Hifiman HE1000 (v1 or v1) ? (Perhaps a Silver Widow, but any kind really.)


----------



## sensui123

rgs9200m said:


> Has anyone used a Toxic cable with a Hifiman HE1000 (v1 or v1) ? (Perhaps a Silver Widow, but any kind really.)




I have and it was excellent. Frank's silver widow sw22 is my preference for all headphones. A work of art and brings extra clarity to the music.


----------



## Womaz

rgs9200m said:


> Has anyone used a Toxic cable with a Hifiman HE1000 (v1 or v1) ? (Perhaps a Silver Widow, but any kind really.)




I have just ordered the Black Widow to use with my HEK


----------



## rgs9200m

Yep, the SW is great on my HD650. So any reports on the SW or BW for the HEK would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## john777

rgs9200m said:


> Yep, the SW is great on my HD650. So any reports on the SW or BW for the HEK would be appreciated. Thanks.




I would be very interested too. HEKv2.


----------



## eddie0817

I had order many cables from Frank, BW, SW24, SW22, Hydea 22, GSP, CP2, CP4, I really enjoy them very much, and would like to say
 it is definitely wroth for waiting.


----------



## SEABREEZE

Anyone using TC with there RSA Intruder and Senn 650's in Balanced, if so, which version are you using, and if you could, please describe the sonic signature your getting with your cable.
  
  
 Thx


----------



## Edric Li

@Toxic Cables can you make IEM cables (the 18 awg to be specific) with the UE18 / UM V2 connectors?


----------



## Beng Yeow

Am sure he can but I believe if you email him, you will get a faster reply.


----------



## Toxic Cables

edric li said:


> @Toxic Cables can you make IEM cables (the 18 awg to be specific) with the UE18 / UM V2 connectors?


 

 We can, please drop me a PM. Will go through PM's and emails in a day or two.


----------



## Toxic Cables

emails all done, will go through PM's tonight.


----------



## hkppl

Hi Frank,
  
 I ordered by cable on 31Jan, and would like to check the status of my order, please check PM, thanks.


----------



## Toxic Cables

hkppl said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> I ordered by cable on 31Jan, and would like to check the status of my order, please check PM, thanks.


 
 Hi,
  
 Wait time on new orders is roughly 14 weeks, sorry if you missed this on the homepage. Hope to ship in that time.


----------



## Kiats

And worth every Day of the wait! I'm still gobsmackrd by the Hydra Frank sent me for use with my FitEar 335DW and Sony 1Z through the balanced output. Incredible sonics even though it is still burning in.


----------



## jrprana

Anybody has a recommendation for cable(s) that go well with Campfire Jupiter? The rest of the system is iPod touch and Oppo HA-2SE.
If you care to explain why you like it, I would really appreciate it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Meikelathome

Hi Frank,
 I just damaged my old custom cable for shure se 846 balanced 3,5.
 Do you have a mmcx trrs 3,5 cable on stock by chance?
 Staying currently in Ireland.
 Thanks a lot, Michael


----------



## Toxic Cables

meikelathome said:


> Hi Frank,
> I just damaged my old custom cable for shure se 846 balanced 3,5.
> Do you have a mmcx trrs 3,5 cable on stock by chance?
> Staying currently in Ireland.
> Thanks a lot, Michael


 

 Sorry Michael, no MMCX cables in stock currently.


----------



## TAsme

Hey guys!

Which cable would you recommend me to use with my sennheiser hd800? Silver might be the wrong choise here, am i right?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Beng Yeow

tasme said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Which cable would you recommend me to use with my sennheiser hd800? Silver might be the wrong choise here, am i right?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
  
 SW22 should be fine 
  
 https://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/product/silver-widow-22-occ-silver-headphone-cable-2/


----------



## TAsme

And where is the differencebetween the hydra22 and the silver widow22?


----------



## AppleheadMay

tasme said:


> And where is the differencebetween the hydra22 and the silver widow22?


 
  
 1% gold in the SW which most find better but some want pure silver, thus the Hydra.


----------



## kazuya95

Hi,

I am going to sell my 3 months old Toxic cable Silver Widow 24 for Audeze in balanced Trrs 2.5mm. PM me if you are interessted.


----------



## cubasesx

I started a separate thread for this but got no response.
  
 I am hoping here might be able to help:
  
  Firstly, I have no soldering experience or equipment.
  
 I am having great difficulty in finding someone in the UK who is able and willing to reterminate 2 IEM cables for me.
  
 The cables were originally from Toxic Cables and I have tried to contact them with no luck - I know they are always busy but I have contacted them a couple of times in the past and present regarding this (with no luck) and I would now like to get this done asap.    
  
 I am looking to replace a faulty 3.5mm plug with a similar one and also to have the 3.5mm plug on the other cable replaced with 2.5mm balanced trss plug.
  
 I would be really grateful if anyone could recommend somewhere in the UK where I can get this done?


----------



## Rowethren

cubasesx said:


> I started a separate thread for this but got no response.
> 
> I am hoping here might be able to help:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Get a soldering iron and a multimeter for about £40 total and just do it yourself. It is really easy


----------



## Kiats

The 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter arrived today. Impressive sonics. I was using the longish adapter that Jaben HK sold. The Toxic Cables adapter boasts better sonics. Very impressive indeed! 

Thanks, Frank! Another winner!


----------



## Toxic Cables

cubasesx said:


> I started a separate thread for this but got no response.
> 
> I am hoping here might be able to help:
> 
> ...


 

 Apologies for the lack of response.
  
 Could you PM me your email address and i can look for these emails. I usually reply to all emails when i do go through them, so apologies if i missed some from the past you mention, If i can get your email address, i can try and find these emails.
  
 We will always re terminate out own cables for customers who bought from us or bought used. 
  
 I will be going through all existing emails tomorrow, just going through PM's now.


----------



## Toxic Cables

kiats said:


> The 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter arrived today. Impressive sonics. I was using the longish adapter that Jaben HK sold. The Toxic Cables adapter boasts better sonics. Very impressive indeed!
> 
> Thanks, Frank! Another winner!


 
 Awesome, glad it arrived safe and really happy you like it Kiat.
  
 Enjoy


----------



## Kiats

toxic cables said:


> Awesome, glad it arrived safe and really happy you like it Kiat.
> 
> Enjoy




Absolutely! I think this evening I'll forsake my desktop rig, and listen to the 1Z with the Tralucent Plus5/Uber through the Toxic Cables adapter. Spine tingling stuff. It doesn't get better than this!


----------



## Highbury73

is it just as easy to adapt 4.4 into 2.5 balanced? ive recently ordered a hydra with 4.4 termination but would like to use it on my fiio x5-3 also


----------



## fiascogarcia

highbury73 said:


> is it just as easy to adapt 4.4 into 2.5 balanced? ive recently ordered a hydra with 4.4 termination but would like to use it on my fiio x5-3 also


 
 You'd probably want to use an adapter with some cable length between the two connector ends to avoid strain on the 2.5mm trrs jack.


----------



## Highbury73

funnily enough that was exactly what i put in an email to Frank this morning but i know hes busy.  i think that would be a neat solution.  Thanks for coming back to me.


----------



## kefs

Anyone using Toxic cable with Sony Z1R ?


----------



## Rowethren

kefs said:


> Anyone using Toxic cable with Sony Z1R ?


 
  
 Silver Widow 22 here. Does the job perfectly


----------



## Womaz

I am hoping Frank is good with a change of mind 
I ordered on 17th January and I am considering new Headphones so the cable not needed at this point. I have sent an email and hopefully I am not too late


----------



## Beng Yeow

womaz said:


> I am hoping Frank is good with a change of mind
> I ordered on 17th January and I am considering new Headphones so the cable not needed at this point. I have sent an email and hopefully I am not too late


 
  
 Which cable did you order?


----------



## Womaz

benwu said:


> Which cable did you order?




I ordered the Black Widow cable on 17th January


----------



## Toxic Cables

womaz said:


> I am hoping Frank is good with a change of mind
> I ordered on 17th January and I am considering new Headphones so the cable not needed at this point. I have sent an email and hopefully I am not too late


 

 Unwell be going through emails and PM's again sometime this weekend.
  
 The change will not be a problem at all.


----------



## Beng Yeow

toxic cables said:


> Unwell be going through emails and PM's again sometime this weekend.
> 
> The change will not be a problem at all.




Please do take care!


----------



## martinrajdl

Just placed an order earlier this week. Can't wait to get the cable later in the summer


----------



## everittroad

Hi, i am currently waiting for my earwerkz legend to come back from reshell and I'm wondering what cable would be good for this ciem. I am using a ak100 & mojo stack. My other ciem is a JH16 with twag cable.


----------



## Demard

almose 12 weeks had pass will my Order #1103 be finish on time ?


----------



## Womaz

I would just like to thank Frank on here for the prompt refund of my cash for the cancelled order, great service!


----------



## Toxic Cables

demard said:


> almose 12 weeks had pass will my Order #1103 be finish on time ?


 

 Please email or PM me and i will check the books when i am at the workshop or have Max have a look.


----------



## Toxic Cables

womaz said:


> I would just like to thank Frank on here for the prompt refund of my cash for the cancelled order, great service!


 

 Thank you and no problem at all. Give us a shout when you get a new pair of headphone.


----------



## cubasesx

toxic cables said:


> Apologies for the lack of response.
> 
> Could you PM me your email address and i can look for these emails. I usually reply to all emails when i do go through them, so apologies if i missed some from the past you mention, If i can get your email address, i can try and find these emails.
> 
> ...


 

 Frank, thanks for getting back to me with prices. I PM'ed you asking for shipping address and payment info a few weeks ago but you have not received them yet. 
  
 This is when I got stuck last time (2015) and gave up chasing and put the cables in the back of a drawer.
  
 Send you a PM also
  
 apologies for chasing but you did say I should


----------



## Toxic Cables

cubasesx said:


> Frank, thanks for getting back to me with prices. I PM'ed you asking for shipping address and payment info a few weeks ago but you have not received them yet.
> 
> This is when I got stuck last time (2015) and gave up chasing and put the cables in the back of a drawer.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi Rav,
  
 I have seen your PM from a week ago, i will be replying to emails and PM's over the weekend, so will definitely be getting a reply. Apologies for the wait on a reply.
  
 .


----------



## Dizzle77

Thinking of placing an order for a silver balanced cable. How long does it normally take for orders to be dispatched?


----------



## Beng Yeow

dizzle77 said:


> Thinking of placing an order for a silver balanced cable. How long does it normally take for orders to be dispatched?




Currently the wait is 12 to 14 weeks


----------



## Sauntere

Hello,
  
 I have searched the thread and seen the question asked but not answered.
  
 Has any one used the Toxic Power cable ?
  
 Rectangular UP-OCC sliver.. 
  
 Anybody of any impressions regarding build quality and if it made any difference to their system ?
  
 Thanks


----------



## RobertP

I ordered 26 awg Widow cable in diy section 2-3 days ago. I didn't see 4.4mm balanced trrrs plug there. I can I buy 2 plugs?


----------



## RobertP

I just went though older posts and I appreciate toxic cable craftsmanship. Just to combine many wires into one good looking cable alone can take hours. Install other hardwares and test takes hours too.

Thanks for PM regarding message above.


----------



## domho7

Hi am new to headfi. I have an audeze lcd2 but lately the ear pads begin to fall off I hv laid it for repairs. 
Presently I just gotten jvc Ha fw 01 earphone. 
I am thinking of changing the cable to scorpion pure occ stranded copper iem cable. 
Any one here have comments for this cable. Thanks. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnicks

Has anybody heard from Frank lately? I have emailed and PMed on here but I haven't heard back.
  
 Thanks,
 D


----------



## Demard

nothing from him yet, i am asking about my order on 6 january which is 13 weeks ago


----------



## domho7

Wow 13 wks and nothing heard. Is this the norm ordering fr toxic cables. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cho8

I would say it's the norm not to get updates on how your cable is progressing. If you do decide to ask for an update a few weeks in, Frank will normally reply when he gets through a weekly or bi weekly email purge. As for time frames for getting your cable, it's a rough estimate on his website so if you feel you're not prepared to wait for 3-4 months, it might be worth looking at other manufacturers.

Btw, I waited over 2 years for the Linum superbax to come out and ended up not buying it


----------



## Toolman

~ deleted ~


----------



## Demard

domho7 said:


> Wow 13 wks and nothing heard. Is this the norm ordering fr toxic cables.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


 
 not 13 wks and nothing, mail and pm was send a weeks and half ago nothing from him yet, 
  
 when i order it say estimated  12~14 weeks to make, so i send him mail and pm at week 12 to ask about the status of my order and so far there is no reply yet, few more days till week 14


----------



## Demard

i hope my cable will be done and receive in the next 2 weeks before i went for a month long vacation, really wish to have the cable when i travel


----------



## john777

domho7 said:


> Wow 13 wks and nothing heard. Is this the norm ordering fr toxic cables.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




When Frank is using unicorn tears solder, which is in such short supply, then turnaround will be delayed.


----------



## domho7

john777 said:


> When Frank is using unicorn tears solder, which is in such short supply, then turnaround will be delayed.


 

 Ok tks for the explanation.


----------



## Toxic Cables

mcnicks said:


> Has anybody heard from Frank lately? I have emailed and PMed on here but I haven't heard back.
> 
> Thanks,
> D


 

 Just started going through emails few hours ago, will be replying too all of them hopefully tonight and will try go through PM's once finished or or tomorrow, or should i say later today.
  
 Apologies for the wait.


----------



## Toxic Cables

demard said:


> nothing from him yet, i am asking about my order on 6 january which is 13 weeks ago


 

 Have orders upto 13th January currently being made, hope to ship next week.


----------



## Uncle Monty

Quick question for cable-philes - anyone know where I can buy a good audiophile-quality right-angled 3.5mm-3.5mm adaptor? I've bought great cable from Frank before, so looked on Toxic website but he only has angled plugs that need soldering, which I'm not bothered about as will only be for occasional use.


----------



## Demard

Thank you Frank just receive my cable


----------



## AppleheadMay

edited


----------



## Rowethren

Edit


----------



## AppleheadMay

rowethren said:


> Did you mean to post that on this thread? lol




Well remarked! Sorry, been up for 20 hours straight. 
Nope, I thought it was the thread about that cable maker and I surely didn't want to descredit the cable maker from this thread.
I removed my words of praise for the other one from this thread and hope you are willing to delete your quote so all is good again.


----------



## Demard

From what i know from Frank replay, is that he had so much order, it takes 10~14 weeks to reach and start making your order


----------



## AppleheadMay

demard said:


> From what i know from Frank replay, is that he had so much order, it takes 10~14 weeks to reach and start making your order


 
  
 What did he replay?


----------



## Demard

appleheadmay said:


> What did he replay?


 
 it's on private message so i will not disclose it


----------



## AppleheadMay

demard said:


> it's on private message so i will not disclose it


 
  
 Sorry, I just thought it might be a movie worth watching over and over again, like Apocalypse Now, ya know?


----------



## eddie0817

The all new Silver Widow 22(SW22) version 2, SW22 V2 with the thinner and softer insulation.

It is really really soft, as you can see on pictures, but it seems like will need more wire to build the cable.

After 300 hrs bruin-in I will post review, thanks Frank.


----------



## louisxiawei (Apr 29, 2017)

Edited. 

Frank helped me out.


----------



## TheAttorney (Apr 29, 2017)

eddie0817 said:


> The all new Silver Widow 22(SW22) version 2, SW22 V2 with the thinner and softer insulation.



Interesting. As I'm awaiting delivery of my SW22 order in the next few weeks (ordered in Feb), will I automatically get this V2 version?

And is the difference only in the insulation, or has the wire itself changed?

Edit: And does the softer insulation reduce microphony?


----------



## eddie0817

It should be, Frank told me the new order of SW22 would ship the V2 version, please double confirm with him. 

I am not clear the wire itself be changed or not, the sound seems the same as previous.

Yes, it reduced.

I am satisfied with this new SW22. 

Thanks


----------



## Rowethren

Damn, I got over a grand of SW22 a few months ago


----------



## fattycheesebeef

eddie0817 said:


> The all new Silver Widow 22(SW22) version 2, SW22 V2 with the thinner and softer insulation.
> 
> It is really really soft, as you can see on pictures, but it seems like will need more wire to build the cable.
> 
> After 300 hrs bruin-in I will post review, thanks Frank.



When did you order your SW22??


----------



## Toxic Cables

The SW22 has pretty much remained the same, they will both sound pretty much the same, the main difference is the new softer and a lot more flexible insulation.


----------



## Rowethren

Flexibility is one of the most important features! Would love my SW22 to be more flexible


----------



## Beng Yeow

Rowethren said:


> Flexibility is one of the most important features! Would love my SW22 to be more flexible



Can always put your existing one for sale while ordering the new one from Frank. I guess I am lucky to be one of those who will be receiving the v2... but we gotta be fair to Frank, he did deliver what he promised and we should be glad that he is continuously improving his cables. I too bought over 1000 sterling pounds of cable from Frank...


----------



## Beng Yeow

Well, just got news that my first cable would be v1, and my second cable will be v2 as the first cable started work before the v2 came...


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Frank, is it possible to add-on the nylon sleeve now that I have received it? :/ 

Or any DIY project I can do??


----------



## Rowethren

Now you mentioned it I was thinking of getting my SW22 v1 made into XLR interconnects then getting the headphone cables re-made with SW22 v2 as the flexibility is much more important


----------



## Shawn Wang

Just received piccolino 2 wire with 4.4mm termination, what a nice and great work,mate. The initial sound-feeling is amazing, it worths 4 months waiting. Thanks, Frank.


----------



## Toolman

Piccolino? Pic please?


----------



## Beng Yeow

Latest from Frank







*Toxic Cables*
2 hrs · 


Few cables ready to be packed and shipped on Friday, some in the corner still just need source end plugs terminated.

Just so you can see, we are working hard to get everyone's cables ready


----------



## Toxic Cables (May 12, 2017)

Toolman said:


> Piccolino? Pic please?



I don't currently have any pictures myself, maybe Eddie might be able to share as he has both the 4 conductor and 8 conductor versions.

Otherwise i have a few orders that are expected to be made in couple of weeks, so will take some then.

Here's couple old pics of the actual wire


----------



## eddie0817

Piccolino 4 conductor






Piccolino 8 conductor






Enjoy the pictures


----------



## Rowethren

So I received a Silver Widow 22 V2 for my Noble K10 CIEMs.

The flexibility is so much more comfortable. Where as with the V1 the cable twisted about when you move your head the V2 stays in the same position flush behind your ears. It sits much flatter against your body as well and doesn't tend to twist up when you curve it either which is great.

The look is nicer as well the new installation is much clearer so you get a much better view of the silver and it is much more shiny which is cool. The insulation also feels smoother to the touch which adds to the comfort.

After speaking to Frank he said that despite the insulation being thinner on the V2 it is actually tougher and more cut resistance than. 

Overall very happy with the Silver Widow 22 V2 and would definitely recommend it


----------



## Beng Yeow

Received my SW22v1 for my Focal Utopia and SW22v2 for my Pioneer SE-Master 1.

*Initial Impressions*

You can see from the picture above, the new insulation of SW22v2 gave the cables a dark hue in its finishing compared to SW22v1, indeed the new SW22v2 is offers more flexibility with a thinner and softer insulation and the dark hue does make it look more classy for me. Be it SW22v1 or SW22v2, both cables are oozing with quality. It has been a 5 month wait for these, looking at the cable received, it is definitely value for money with handcraft details that one cannot get cheaper elsewhere. Over the past 5 months, Frank has been great in providing his professional opinions while allowing me to make the final decision, after the order he was also providing regular updates so its not like money paid and 5 months of vacuum, knowing how busy he is, kudos to him. If you are on the order list, just be patient, one good thing coming out of this 5 months is that with a higher demand for his cable, Frank does not compromise on the workmanship to make production better, he continues his practise of delivering what's best for us. 

I just completed an initial 3 hr listening of the SW22v2 on my Pioneer SE-Master 1 and is now running in the cable. Initial impression is that with the SW22v2, it has allowed the the SE-Master 1 to exhibit certain dynamic details that were lacking in the Pioneer SE-Master 1 bring it even closer to the Focal Utopia. At this juncture, I have not had the opportunity to listen to the SW22v1 on the Focal Utopia yet.

Will post more after both cables are burn-in.


----------



## calvingoive

Received my Silver Poison today for my Westone - excited but then unfortunately left side has no sound 
I have sent an email through and would much appreciate if someone could follow up with me...!
Cheers.


----------



## Toxic Cables

calvingoive said:


> Received my Silver Poison today for my Westone - excited but then unfortunately left side has no sound
> I have sent an email through and would much appreciate if someone could follow up with me...!
> Cheers.



I'm very sorry to hear this, email has not come through yet.

As soon as i know which order this was, we will have a replacement in your hands by end of week. See if we can upgrade that SP to a SW for you too.


----------



## ltanasom

Very beautiful cables



benwu said:


> Received my SW22v1 for my Focal Utopia and SW22v2 for my Pioneer SE-Master 1.
> 
> *Initial Impressions*
> 
> ...


----------



## Beng Yeow

ltanasom said:


> Very beautiful cables



I have to agree


----------



## Rowethren

I think the Silver Widow 22 V2 is my 5th cable from Frank and I have to agree it is by far my favourite in the looks department. Love the way it almost just looks like silver strands with no insulation on it


----------



## calvingoive

Toxic Cables said:


> I'm very sorry to hear this, email has not come through yet.
> 
> As soon as i know which order this was, we will have a replacement in your hands by end of week. See if we can upgrade that SP to a SW for you too.


I can't thank Frank & co enough to act upon this issue practically immediately and for good measure also offered an upgrade - in total it took only 3 days to receive a replacement cable 

Next, moving on to trying out the greatly anticipated new cable...


----------



## mickeyduff

Hi, has anyone got a Toxic silver IEM cable for sale? Needs to be 2 pin for 64audio 3.5 termination. I'm in the UK if anyone wants to sell please let me know what you have and what price you would like. Thank you


----------



## hkppl

Hi Frank / Toxic,

Got some issue on my newly received cable today  Please  check PM. 

Thanks.


----------



## Beng Yeow

hkppl said:


> Hi Frank / Toxic,
> 
> Got some issue on my newly received cable today  Please  check PM.
> 
> Thanks.



Try emailing him, hope all will be well...


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Just got my cable order  but no time to build it today 

So hopefully I'll be building it at the weekend


----------



## Beng Yeow

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Just got my cable order  but no time to build it today
> 
> So hopefully I'll be building it at the weekend



Wow, what do you have to build?


----------



## ostewart

benwu said:


> Wow, what do you have to build?



I just buy bulk cable from Frank, as I enjoy building the cables myself.

I did manage to make it yesterday, and will post pictures up soon


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

benwu said:


> Wow, what do you have to build?



Here you go:


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

@Toxic Cables Frank I don't know what you do to your cables, but they are the nicest material I have ever had the pleasure of using (loyal customer for years as you know). They braid evenly and the sound is incredible.

Keep up the fantastic work, I'll no doubt buy more cable from you one day!


----------



## Rowethren

Oscar-HiFi said:


> @Toxic Cables Frank I don't know what you do to your cables, but they are the nicest material I have ever had the pleasure of using (loyal customer for years as you know). They braid evenly and the sound is incredible.
> 
> Keep up the fantastic work, I'll no doubt buy more cable from you one day!


 
If you haven't tried the new Silver Widow 22 V2 I highly recommend it. It takes the cables to a whole new level for flexibility and comfort whilst keeping the same sound! I love it with my K10s


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Jun 2, 2017)

Rowethren said:


> If you haven't tried the new Silver Widow 22 V2 I highly recommend it. It takes the cables to a whole new level for flexibility and comfort whilst keeping the same sound! I love it with my K10s



I'll have to find out the price of the wire, but looks nice


----------



## cho8

Rowethren said:


> If you haven't tried the new Silver Widow 22 V2 I highly recommend it. It takes the cables to a whole new level for flexibility and comfort whilst keeping the same sound! I love it with my K10s



That's strange. I bought the sw22 for my EE Zeus R and they sound amazing so thought it would do similar for my K10's but don't like the combination. Maybe have to have a proper sit down and listen


----------



## Rowethren

cho8 said:


> That's strange. I bought the sw22 for my EE Zeus R and they sound amazing so thought it would do similar for my K10's but don't like the combination. Maybe have to have a proper sit down and listen



Well you know what they say. The world would be rather boring if everyone liked the same thing . 

The V2 certainly is undisputedly far more flexible than any other 22AWG cable I have used though .


----------



## Beng Yeow

cho8 said:


> That's strange. I bought the sw22 for my EE Zeus R and they sound amazing so thought it would do similar for my K10's but don't like the combination. Maybe have to have a proper sit down and listen



Different people have difference preference for music, same thing applies for food.


----------



## cho8 (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## .Sup

Hey guys,

has anyone placed an order for Audioquest NighHawk headphones from Frank? I'd love to see some photos. I heard the stock cable is prone to issues.


----------



## martinrajdl

Currently on a week 11, veeery much looking forward to getting the cable


----------



## scottcriswell

Got my Black Widow.  It's beautiful, I'm very pleased with this. Definitely worth the wait


----------



## Beng Yeow

Ordered my 3rd cable with Frank, and yes its another SW22v2!


----------



## kerrys30

Question for you DIY cable makers - is it possible to buy heat shrink like Shure cables have around ears?


----------



## martinrajdl

Have there been any updates from Frank on when is the next batch going to get shipped? Or does he send stuff regularly on something like a weekly basis? Sorry if I am being impatient  I'm just really looking forward to it


----------



## Beng Yeow

martinrajdl said:


> Have there been any updates from Frank on when is the next batch going to get shipped? Or does he send stuff regularly on something like a weekly basis? Sorry if I am being impatient  I'm just really looking forward to it



When did you place the order? He will inform you when your cable is shipped. I believe there was a shortage of Silver Widow 22v2, so those who ordered Silver Widow 22v2, they only was able to resume working on your orders this week.


----------



## Highbury73

im waiting on a Hydra order which is about 14 weeks in, i had forgotten all about it - which is probably for the best.  good things come to those who wait


----------



## Aurimas

I'm thinking about getting balanced cable to my Audeze LCD-2. Toxic cables looks promising and real good pricing!


----------



## martinrajdl

benwu said:


> When did you place the order? He will inform you when your cable is shipped. I believe there was a shortage of Silver Widow 22v2, so those who ordered Silver Widow 22v2, they only was able to resume working on your orders this week.


Oh sorry for such late reply, I wasn't sure Frank is going to notify my when the cable gets shipped. I sadly did not order Silver Widow 22v2, but I am very excited nonetheless  as you can see...


----------



## afishpie

which cables for fitear 335?


----------



## kerrys30

you mean any cable manufacturer or only fitear cables?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Hi Frank...you have mail


----------



## martinrajdl

So my cable just arrived today. My cable is pretty much the most basic thing Frank makes, it is the Scorpion 24AWG in the base length, with Audeze connectors and Viablue smaller Y split terminated in 3.5mm jack (I use my LCD2 with mojo hooked up to my laptop, so that's why), but it is actually really hard to believe this is pretty much the cheapest cable Frank makes. It looks and feels amazing. It is super well made, nicely flexible, the shielding is super nice to touch, connectors just scream quality, everything is just as I hoped it would be. Honestly, I couldn't be more excited about it. Totally worth the wait


----------



## TheAttorney (Jul 23, 2017)

I've posted a mini review of the new Silver Widow here (scroll down the page a bit):

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/hifiman-he1000-planar-dynamic-headphone.748334/page-628

In short, I rather liked it


----------



## hifimanrookie (Jul 23, 2017)

Update on my challenge for best music listening experience: i will get a he1000 soon to pair with the extra ordininary custom dual mono balanced silver widow i have..yesss .. my rare code-x is sold to a very lucky basterd..and will be on its way soon..
already asked frank to change the connectors into high quality he1000 ones (waitin for reply now).. and then i will do a review for that pairing on my mighty 'PaG'...


----------



## Uncle Monty

I ordered a Silver Widow 22 4ft balanced cable with 2.5mm jack for use with my AK380 from Frank a while ago. It took about 3 months to arrive but was well worth the wait. It's difficult to believe a cable can make such a difference - the SQ of my DAP has been transformed. 3D is the only way I can describe it, everything is so much more spacious. Was using a Nordost Heimdall before with 3.5mm jack and it was really, really great, but the Toxic is simply on a different planet. Thanks Frank.


----------



## Toxic Cables

martinrajdl said:


> So my cable just arrived today. My cable is pretty much the most basic thing Frank makes, it is the Scorpion 24AWG in the base length, with Audeze connectors and Viablue smaller Y split terminated in 3.5mm jack (I use my LCD2 with mojo hooked up to my laptop, so that's why), but it is actually really hard to believe this is pretty much the cheapest cable Frank makes. It looks and feels amazing. It is super well made, nicely flexible, the shielding is super nice to touch, connectors just scream quality, everything is just as I hoped it would be. Honestly, I couldn't be more excited about it. Totally worth the wait



Thank you very much for sharing your thoughts, really glad you are happy with the cable.

It is our cheapest offering, but all our cables are made with the same care and attention to detail, regardless of the price.  Apologies again for you cable being delayed by couple weeks.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Aug 5, 2017)

TheAttorney said:


> I've posted a mini review of the new Silver Widow here (scroll down the page a bit):
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/hifiman-he1000-planar-dynamic-headphone.748334/page-628
> 
> In short, I rather liked it



Awesome write up, thank you for taking the time to write it, really enjoyed reading it, read it twice already 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Uncle Monty said:


> I ordered a Silver Widow 22 4ft balanced cable with 2.5mm jack for use with my AK380 from Frank a while ago. It took about 3 months to arrive but was well worth the wait. It's difficult to believe a cable can make such a difference - the SQ of my DAP has been transformed. 3D is the only way I can describe it, everything is so much more spacious. Was using a Nordost Heimdall before with 3.5mm jack and it was really, really great, but the Toxic is simply on a different planet. Thanks Frank.



Thank you very much for sharing your thoughts, i really do appreciate it and very glad that you are happy with the cable.

If you ever need anything else or have any issues at all, please get in touch.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sor


hifimanrookie said:


> Update on my challenge for best music listening experience: i will get a he1000 soon to pair with the extra ordininary custom dual mono balanced silver widow i have..yesss .. my rare code-x is sold to a very lucky basterd..and will be on its way soon..
> already asked frank to change the connectors into high quality he1000 ones (waitin for reply now).. and then i will do a review for that pairing on my mighty 'PaG'...



Sorry mate, been extremely busy lately, running a little behind on orders, so not had the chance to go through email for the last week, will go through them later tonight or tomorrow for sure.


----------



## hifimanrookie

No worries...i know ur busy..i am never in a hurry..bad for my heart..as long you use ur special carbon connectors..lolz
I will be getting the headphone hopefully in 3 weeks time..so no need to be in hurry Frank.


----------



## ayang02

Hello, can anyone recommend a cable for 64 Audio's U12?

I'm thinking about getting the SW22 but I'm open to other suggestions as well


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> No worries...i know ur busy..i am never in a hurry..bad for my heart..as long you use ur special carbon connectors..lolz
> I will be getting the headphone hopefully in 3 weeks time..so no need to be in hurry Frank.



Congrats, Paolo! Excellent pair of cans! I had the HE1000 v1 and now the HE1000 v2. Excellent stuff! Even with its rather ordinary stock cable. I have tried it before with the SW22 with adapters Frank kindly made for me.

In due course, you may also want to try the Susvara.


----------



## hifimanrookie (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks budy!

And Yess..my he1000 just came in...goin to listen this evening..

Frank..this weekend i will sent you my sw22 to put ur special custom he1000 connectors on them...hope i will get them returned fast..

Bad news: i have to use the standard SINGLE ENDED standard hifiman cable until i get my cables back....not happy..am so customed to the smooth, powerful, clean and detaily sound those custom cables provide...

Ps..kiats...susvara? Mmmmm i see you already got one..lolz


----------



## Kiats

hifimanrookie said:


> Thanks budy!
> 
> And Yess..my he1000 just came in...goin to listen this evening..
> 
> ...



Haha! The HE1000 is great. Well, its such a great pair of cans that even SE or with the stock balanced cables, it sounds great.

As for the Susvara, it is quite something else. You know me: never been one to do things in half measures. I upgraded my HE1000 v1 to v2; I picked up the LCD4 and now the Susvara. I suspect the Abyss Phi will be next. 

Apologies if i have missed any of your PMs. I've been crazy busy cos I travel practically every week in my current job and the new head-fi design is hardly germane to portable viewing on my iPhone and hence, my time on it has been much reduced. 

I'm glad to see you are still rocking on. You take care, my friend!


----------



## Malevolent

With 5 cables from Toxic, I must say, I have never once been disappointed with Frank's workmanship. The latest addition to my collection is the Hydra 22, and boy, is it a beauty, in both looks and sound. It pairs very well with my Zeus XIV. Great job, Frank!


----------



## blackrain139

Recently bought the 8 wire 18gauge Toxic Venom from a friend and I'm loving it.

A full bodied sounding silver cable with excellent extension, improved clarity and soundstage.

To top it off, it's light and flexible so it makes it a joy to handle.


----------



## Mike C

I've had my SW22 for a few months now so it's time to report back and give my sincere thanks to Frank for such an amazing product (which says it all really).

Headphones are Audio Zenith PMx2 (latest version); amp is my DIY 'Xanthe' based on 7N7 valves (paralleled) with good output transformers; source is now Lector CDP 707 (was the excellent Gryphon Scorpio when I last posted ... the Lector is a worthwhile improvement).

The SW22 has given major improvements to an already very good sound. Sound is more 'solid' and definite which suggests significantly better dynamics; I'm familiar with how things like better PSUs in amps can improve dynamics and the sonic results of this, but I'm amazed at how a cable can do the same. Well this cable does.

Details have improved significantly - and in a nice way. I'll try to explain this. Sometimes one makes a change to improve detail, only to find that some harshness creeps in as well. Sometimes one makes a change to improve smoothness, only to find that detail is lost. (I find that good valve gear gives very good detail from extended HF, without that harshness).
Anyway, this cable gives extra detail, more HF, and without adding any harshness whatsoever .... this is a *result*!  It's very similar to what I get from Argento interconnects which are silver but don't have any trace of silver 'colouration' or undesirable artefacts.

Image width tends to be somewhat limited on the PMx2 (do not be put off these superb phones by this, it's nothing major); the SW22 seems to improve the width slightly, but more importantly to me, the focus has improved significantly ... especially with female vocals which I absolutely love. Images are more solid and stable.

Tonality of the PMx2 is very good indeed; with a good valve output CD player and valve amp, it's very special; add the SW22 and it's outstanding, just beautiful.

Low level details and subtleties are excellent; this shows in the inflections, modulations, changes in tone etc  that I love in the best of female vocals.

Put all this together and it's amazing. I'll mention one CD now playing; After Blue by Tierney Sutton. The instruments are 'solid', well defined, not blurred together, clear, playing the tunes, with their own character, stopping and starting quickly. And Tierney's voice is focussed, gorgeous, full of character, expressive, with all these subtle changes to how everything is sung, superb tone and tunefulness .... spine tingly and just beautiful. Other singers (e.g. Haley Loren, Erin Bode) are equally well presented, as is classical music and other genres.

I first used the standard Oppo cable; then I found useful improvements using a copper/silver cable from the far east on Ebay. The further improvements from the SW22 are far greater!

Of course I have little idea how other Toxic cables will perform; but I know I've hit gold with the SW22 and can believe it may be the 'definitive' model in the range, simply doing everything well.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I am extremely sorry to those waiting for email/PM replies, i have been away with family before the school holidays are over and have not been able to go through emails or PM's for some time, also fallen a little behind on orders with some running quite a bit behind.

I will be on overdrive these coming weeks so will start going through messages over weekend and start sending out the cables that are running behind.

We have a huge batch being completed now and will be shipping next week, so anyone who's order is delayed, you can expect it to be hopefully shipping next week, they will be shipping in order received, as always.

Again, i am extremely sorry for the delays.

Regards,

Frank


----------



## hifimanrookie (Aug 25, 2017)

Yo Frank,

Money is just transfered to you for the change of the connectors on my sw22 to he1000 versions.. 
tomorrow i will be sending the cable off to you so you guys can put those yummy classy carbon connectors on it..thanks!

Cant wait to hear my he1000 with those custom sw22 using my balanced output on my amp (am now using single ended as i only have dual 3 pin balanced output and the standard hifiman cables dont have those connectors


----------



## jtse1995

Hi do you ship to Hong Kong? Interested in getting the silver poison in cm connectors!!


----------



## hyde27

Yes, they ship to Hong Kong.


----------



## jellyfishs

HI Frank,
May I know Piccolino still in stock?


----------



## crossjeremiah

does anyone know where i can get these toxic diy cables repaired. my interconnects are keep shorting out so i dont get sound in my left and right. I assume its a fast solder job


----------



## Fsilva

crossjeremiah said:


> does anyone know where i can get these toxic diy cables repaired. my interconnects are keep shorting out so i dont get sound in my left and right. I assume its a fast solder job



I´m experiencing the same issue with mine...anybody knows if I can on remove the 4.4mm plug and resolder the joints again?


----------



## crossjeremiah

Ya i have viablue connected to mine. I'm gonna send my cable to a guy in utah to resolder the recessed connectors. unless someone could do it cheaper that $45. I would get a stock cable. but i spent a bit on these cables


----------



## Fsilva

crossjeremiah said:


> Ya i have viablue connected to mine. I'm gonna send my cable to a guy in utah to resolder the recessed connectors. unless someone could do it cheaper that $45. I would get a stock cable. but i spent a bit on these cables


I also have a friend that can help me sorting this issue, i was just not shure if i had to get a new 4.4mm plug or not.


----------



## Toxic Cables

crossjeremiah said:


> does anyone know where i can get these toxic diy cables repaired. my interconnects are keep shorting out so i dont get sound in my left and right. I assume its a fast solder job


Person that made the DIY cable for you maybe?


----------



## Toxic Cables

jellyfishs said:


> HI Frank,
> May I know Piccolino still in stock?


Unfortunately not, sorry.


----------



## Fsilva (Sep 5, 2017)

Toxic Cables said:


> Person that made the DIY cable for you maybe?


@Toxic Cables Frank i´m trying to avoid being without my cable for a couple of weeks, since this the only cable i have, also don´t want to spend money on shipping, etc, etc...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Fsilva said:


> @Toxic Cables Frank i´m trying to avoid being without my cable for a couple of weeks, since this the only cable i have, also don´t want to spend money on shipping, etc, etc...



No problem mate, when "DIY" cable was mentioned, i understood that his cable was made by someone else other then myself.

All my cables come with warranty, so it's good to remember that having someone else work on the cable or change termination voids that warranty.


----------



## crossjeremiah (Sep 6, 2017)

Can anyone fix this or is this cable gone. I'll pay 40$+ or best offer


----------



## silvahr

To connect the Audioquest Nighthawk (darker) to WM1A (more on brighter side) is better use cooper or silver?
Or other?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## hifimanrookie (Sep 13, 2017)

deleted


----------



## hifimanrookie (Sep 13, 2017)

ok...am stunned now..look what i found on facebook!!
.i knew frank and his crazy bunch of evil geniusses make out of this world cables but this is just to much for me!! as look at their new connectors!! they ooze quality and look fabulous!! i understand they are carbon with tellurium copper..this makes my wallet itch!!!  why oh why are you so evil Frank!!! now my new custom arts custom ciem is bugging me to have  a new toxic cable for her sexy custom body..just to get those sexy connectors......i so hate you!! check it out guys:


----------



## hyde27

Hi Frank...you have mail.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Got my sw back..am stunned...no way my gear could sound any better then with the famous code-x! Well.. a new member of the family just proved it...there is more in heaven then the code-x..and my sw22 helps bigtime...have a looksie at my humble family


----------



## Harry_H

I have set of new LCD-4's just wondering if there is anybody done comparison between this new factory LCD-4 cable (Silver-Black) and TC SW or Hydra ? just thinking if it is wort to upgrade or so, understood that this new LCD-4 factory cable is much better that this old blue one. Thanks


----------



## koven

What's the wait time for these cables?


----------



## hyde27

Just ordered SW 22 for my Utopia.


----------



## alota

koven said:


> What's the wait time for these cables?


from site 12-14 week.
i ordered mine in august


----------



## Rowethren (Sep 22, 2017)

koven said:


> What's the wait time for these cables?



I ordered mine in May and they arrived early September. I have a full complement of Silver Widow 22 V2 for my Sony Z1R, Mrspeaker Ether Flows and Noble Audio K10 and they are all fantastic quality, well worth the wait.


----------



## Big Kev

Can someone please let me know the difference between the Hydra 22 and Silver Widow 22 (not sure where the V2 is on the website either).  I'll be using a 2.5mm TRRS termination with my set up.

Cheers


----------



## Malevolent (Sep 24, 2017)

Big Kev said:


> Can someone please let me know the difference between the Hydra 22 and Silver Widow 22 (not sure where the V2 is on the website either).  I'll be using a 2.5mm TRRS termination with my set up.
> 
> Cheers


I have the Hydra 22 and Silver Widow 22 (v1); I use them with my IEMs. Both have excellent technical qualities, but the Hydra is the brighter of the 2. For that reason, I use the Kaiser Encore with the Silver Widow, but not with the Hydra, as the latter combination results in an overly bright sound.

The Hydra is also a little thicker than the Silver Widow, but I think that this might change, as the v2 looks a little different from its v1 counterpart.


----------



## Big Kev

Malevolent said:


> I have the Hydra 22 and Silver Widow 22 (v1); I use them with my IEMs. Both have excellent technical qualities, but the Hydra is the brighter of the 2. For that reason, I use the Kaiser Encore with the Silver Widow, but not with the Hydra, as the latter combination results in an overly bright sound.
> 
> The Hydra is also a little thicker than the Silver Widow, but I think that this might change, as the v2 looks a little different from its v1 counterpart.



Thanks mate.


----------



## Toxic Cables

crossjeremiah said:


> Can anyone fix this or is this cable gone. I'll pay 40$+ or best offer



That's definetly not one of our cables, good luck finding someone to fix it.


----------



## goodvibes

Probably never had a good connection. I've seen folks mostly solder just the flat end and insulating layer and not the skin of the actually wire unless they know what they are doing or have the right tools. Anything can break but that looks like it was never right nor probably sounded it. There's good reason to get the real thing.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Big Kev said:


> (not sure where the V2 is on the website either).



The Description on the site has not been updated, but the V2 version for the SW cables now ship as standard.


----------



## Big Kev

Thanks mate.


----------



## ezekiel77

Looking for a mid-priced cable to drive my cans. Prefer detail without sacrificing smoothness, and better soundstage/imaging capabilities. Would silver poison fit the bill?


----------



## TheAttorney

ezekiel77 said:


> Looking for a mid-priced cable to drive my cans. Prefer detail without sacrificing smoothness, and better soundstage/imaging capabilities. Would silver poison fit the bill?



Based on my experience with the SP for my Sen HD600's, the SP would be a great choice. It did absolutely everything better than stock cable. More detail and dynamics etc, etc, yet smoother too. 
It's also thin and light weight. Mine didn't have the external sheath option, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## ezekiel77

TheAttorney said:


> Based on my experience with the SP for my Sen HD600's, the SP would be a great choice. It did absolutely everything better than stock cable. More detail and dynamics etc, etc, yet smoother too.
> It's also thin and light weight. Mine didn't have the external sheath option, so I can't comment on that.


Thank you. Do you know if they have sales periods eg Black Friday?


----------



## TheAttorney

I've not seen any sales promotions, but then I've not been looking that closely,
As the waiting list is so long, I'm not sure that Frank needs to do such promotions.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 8, 2017)

Unfortunately we have never run promotions/discounts on existing cables, i like to price my cables fairly to start with and this does not leave room to allow for discounts and promotions.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 8, 2017)

ezekiel77 said:


> Looking for a mid-priced cable to drive my cans. Prefer detail without sacrificing smoothness, and better soundstage/imaging capabilities. Would silver poison fit the bill?



As Richard has mentioned, depending on which headphones, the Poison would more then likely be a good choice.


----------



## hifimanrookie (Oct 8, 2017)

Toxic Cables said:


> Unfortunately we have never run promotions/discounts on existing cables, i like to price my cables fairly to start with and this does not leave room to allow for discounts and promotions.


I think thats more then fair..as you cant discount if you are already pricing ur stuff as honest as toxic cables does..if i would buy same kind of cables ( i owned over the years from toxic) with certain US based higher end cable brands it would for sure at least double priced..and yep..those are the brands who ALWAYS have black friday or any other special discounts...and sometimes even HUGE discounts..i always wondered how they do that...b-stock? Refurbished stuff? Returned goods (of not satisfied customers?)? OR..is their margin per item that huge that they can afford it??? not one company will sell their stuff under productiin costs+minimal margin ..NO ONE..Makes you wonder huh? Dont get me wrong..am not saying they make bad stuff..on contrary..some brands make excellent stuff..but overprice it badly sometimes...for the record: SOME..i do have experience with oversees companies who have same attitude as Frank towards doing business...and use fair pricing (not cheap and bad quality!)and they do pretty well...big respect for those people! And Frank ofcourse..wish more were like them.


----------



## ezekiel77

Toxic Cables said:


> As Richard has mentioned, depending on which headphones, the Poison would more then likely be a good choice.


Thank you for your input. My cans are HD800S, HE1000v1 and LCD-X. It seems like the silver/gold in SP might do the trick.


----------



## eddie0817

Just receive my new DAP Sony NW-WM1Z, the gold color perfect match with the Toxic GSP 8 wire, thanks to Frank for those amazing cables.


----------



## Rowethren

Damn! That is one hell of a nice looking combination


----------



## rafo

That might just sounds as good as it looks


----------



## ezekiel77

eddie0817 said:


> Just receive my new DAP Sony NW-WM1Z, the gold color perfect match with the Toxic GSP 8 wire, thanks to Frank for those amazing cables.


Great-looking combo for sure, but as people in the Sony thread say, go balanced 4.4mm to unleash the 1Z's true capabilities.


----------



## Wyville

ezekiel77 said:


> Great-looking combo for sure, but as people in the Sony thread say, go balanced 4.4mm to unleash the 1Z's true capabilities.


Looks to be 2.5mm balanced, so adapter? That is how I would do it, especially if I would be lucky enough to have the 1Z, which is too heavy for on the go anyway and so the added adapter would be fine while keeping the option to use balanced on my AK70.


----------



## ezekiel77

Wyville said:


> Looks to be 2.5mm balanced, so adapter? That is how I would do it, especially if I would be lucky enough to have the 1Z, which is too heavy for on the go anyway and so the added adapter would be fine while keeping the option to use balanced on my AK70.


Oh yeah, good eye! If you're lucky enough to have both Sony and AK DAPs, an adapter will do nicely.


----------



## Fsilva

Hi guy´s i will be putting my Silver Poison for sale very soon, it has the 4.4mm plug and it is the 2 pin connector version. If anyone is interested just let me know


----------



## moby1974

*SILVER WIDOW REVIEW*
Ok, I can leave this to someone who can add more detail and more eloquent then myself.
Short version, are these cables worth buying, YES.
So you just spent a good bit of money on a player/dac/amp, and because you are here, you must also have spent a good bit of money on some new headphones, but like when build a high end PC, the setup is as only as good as its weakest link.
Don’t get me wrong, many stock cables sound great, but most companies want max profit, no need to really push the boat out on high end cables, so even though it all sounds good, there is room for more improvement, one area is cables such as these.
A few years ago I begrudgingly paid for a so called better cable for some IEM headphones, I did wonder if I would just think/tell myself they were better to justify the cost, but when I noticed better separation and detail, I was converted.
Not long ago I bought some LCD-2f headphones, everything sounding great (small-ish ST but that’s known for these) then I saw many cables out there and people filling forums, what different cables could add.
I saw Toxic Cables/Frank, get lots of praise, may take a bit of time, but that’s due to him doing it all, also swamped with orders, and like the saying, good things come to those who wait.
I asked Frank for a cable recommendation (best for setup) to which he said the Silver Widow, I emailed the poor man so many questions, he replied to all when he could (think he works 23hrs a day lol) very helpful.
Once the cable arrived, I did wonder again, will the fact there is a cost in this, will make me imagine added quality, the whole cable burn in thing, will it only show after many hours of use.
Well the cable came, excellent build quality, shocked is not the word when it came to sound, as soon as I swapped cables there was a clear improvement, detail, separation, and even soundstage, all went up a notch, had the biggest smile on my face.
Its very much like the first time you move from good headphones to high end, at times its better, maybe not night and day difference to start with, but you use the high end ones and then go back to others, that’s when its like “oh god no, cannot use these anymore”
Cannot rate my purchase enough, the build, the personal service and advise, and of course the sound, really is a case of doing the new headphones a service by treating them to a Toxic cable.


----------



## Womaz

Please excuse my lack of knowledge .  I have an IBasso DX200 and Campfire Audio Lyra 2 in ears.

I am looking to get a new cable to allow me to use the balanced output for my Lyra 2. What would you recommend and can you keep me right with the correct connections? Its a 2.5mm trrs?


----------



## Fsilva

My Silver Widow 22 is finally here! Thanks Frank @Toxic Cables


----------



## softbunlet

Hi Frank, been enjoying the Silver Widow on my Fitears for some time now. Unfortunately it seems the plastic area and the sheath has broken, not sure how it happened. Not due to rough handling anyway.
Can you PM me on repair costs, or if there is some kind of trade-up available to the Hydra? Thanks so much!


----------



## Toxic Cables (Nov 26, 2017)

softbunlet said:


> Hi Frank, been enjoying the Silver Widow on my Fitears for some time now. Unfortunately it seems the plastic area and the sheath has broken, not sure how it happened. Not due to rough handling anyway.
> Can you PM me on repair costs, or if there is some kind of trade-up available to the Hydra? Thanks so much!




Sorry, unfortunately we do not do trade in/trade up, as we cannot sell used cables.
Will PM you soon regarding repair.

*Please note: Some customers were promised that their cables will ship this week, unfortunately some of these won't, these are the one's i was due to make and will instead ship next week.
Unfortunately my mum had a fall yesterday and broke her him and is due to have surgery, so i have not been working and will not be this week. One's being made by Max Jason and leanne will still go out, so if you don't get a shipped notification by Friday, this means it is one of my cables.

This also applies to emails, i will be going through email, i will try to do some while i am sitting around at the hospital, so please don't mind if they are very short and straight to the point.*


----------



## ezekiel77

Family comes first Frank, hope your mum recovers soon.


----------



## appleidappleid (Oct 15, 2017)

Frank, I am sorry to hear that your mum is in the hospital. Hope she will get well soon.

What would the price be for the Gold Plated Silver Poison (4 feet, 2 pin CIEM, 2.5 TRRS) on 4 wire and 8 wire respectively? Thanks a lot!


----------



## ltanasom

Frank, 
Hope your mom get well soon.


----------



## Feistres

I wonder if anyone could point me towards a suitable cable please?

I currently have a set of Shure SE535 Ltd Red Asian version with a Baldur Mk3 cable, using an iBasso DX90 rockboxed. The Baldur Mk3 cable has just broke for the second time within a year so I'm looking for a replacement which is a shame as I was impressed with the increase in soundstage and clarity the Baldur Mk3 gave.

There are so many options to choose from. From Silver Poison, Silver Widow to Hydra. How should i choose AWG? 

The hydra 18 looks to be the most comfortable due to single strand to the earpiece as I wear these a lot of the day in work. But would they be a suitable pairing for the rest of my equipment. Could i get away with Silver Poison for half the price? 

What kind of difference would these cables make to the sound signature compared to the Baldur Mk3.

I'm so confused 

Cheers,
A


----------



## Fsilva

Has anyone been able to speak with Frank lately?


----------



## Rowethren

Fsilva said:


> Has anyone been able to speak with Frank lately?



Nope I assume he is still having personal issues sadly


----------



## Fsilva

Rowethren said:


> Nope I assume he is still having personal issues sadly


Thnks for the reply! I also assumed that may be the issue for his lack of response lately


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry guys, i have just been busy running to and from Hospital, my mum should be back home tomorrow and i will start going through messages then.

As i was unable to attend the workshop to inspect cables before shipment, i closed it while i was busy and gave my staff their annual leave, so not much has been done, but fortunately we are not running too far behind with orders as Max has been working from home.

Fabio, i know that your cable is done, will check it and ship back tomorrow, hope you have received and are enjoying your new SW cable.

Matthew, received your payment, thank you very much.

Thank you to everyone for your best wishes.


----------



## Highbury73

All the best Frank


----------



## Fsilva

Toxic Cables said:


> Sorry guys, i have just been busy running to and from Hospital, my mum should be back home tomorrow and i will start going through messages then.
> 
> As i was unable to attend the workshop to inspect cables before shipment, i closed it while i was busy and gave my staff their annual leave, so not much has been done, but fortunately we are not running too far behind with orders as Max has been working from home.
> 
> ...



Yes i´ve received my SW and i´m enjoying it, just waiting for my SP. 
Thanks Frank!


----------



## phixion (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello Frank, I'm sorry to hear your mother is going through health issues, I lost my mother in 2014 but spent lots of time in hospitals with her over a period of 2 years, it's never a good experience.

Having said that, I feel terrible asking you this...

I received some new Yamaha EPH-100's from Japan a few days ago, cost me a fair bit as I had to import them. A day later, my cat got hold of them and she chewed through the cable in multiple sections, I tried electrical tape in an attempt to get them working but no dice.

The original cable is 1.2m with a gold plated L jack. What are my options here?

Having spent £150 on these I hope there's a viable way of getting them working again.

Do you have a store in the UK? If so, do you accept walk-ins?

Cheers!


----------



## Toxic Cables (Nov 16, 2017)

phixion said:


> Hello Frank, I'm sorry to hear your mother is going through health issues, I lost my mother in 2014 but spent lots of time in hospitals with her over a period of 2 years, it's never a good experience.
> 
> Having said that, I feel terrible asking you this...
> 
> ...



Thank you.

Could you email me some pictures please.


----------



## softbunlet

Toxic Cables said:


> Sorry, unfortunately we do not do trade in/trade up, as we cannot sell used cables.
> Will PM you soon regarding repair.



Thanks for the kind offer for repair Frank, I noticed on your Facebook that you had new flagships coming up, so I decided to wait and see what you have coming. If it's something suitable for the Fitears, I'd love to order a new cable and have this reterminated for my Shure, in time for the paycheck from my new job


----------



## appleidappleid

Hello Frank, I can see that the Silver Poison V2 (which I believe is more flexible) is available as DIY wires. If I am to order a Silver Poison IEM cable, will it come in the V1 or V2 cable?


----------



## zuber

I am thinking about Silver Widow 22 (DIY) for AK380 and A12. What do you think about such setup?


----------



## Toxic Cables

softbunlet said:


> Thanks for the kind offer for repair Frank, I noticed on your Facebook that you had new flagships coming up, so I decided to wait and see what you have coming. If it's something suitable for the Fitears, I'd love to order a new cable and have this reterminated for my Shure, in time for the paycheck from my new job



No problem. 

New cables will be available from next week, so will post more details then.


----------



## Toxic Cables

appleidappleid said:


> Hello Frank, I can see that the Silver Poison V2 (which I believe is more flexible) is available as DIY wires. If I am to order a Silver Poison IEM cable, will it come in the V1 or V2 cable?



All new orders will ship with the new V2 unless the V1 is specifically requested. Thank you.


----------



## Toxic Cables

zuber said:


> I am thinking about Silver Widow 22 (DIY) for AK380 and A12. What do you think about such setup?



Not familiar with the A12 currently, although the SW22 is not available for DIY.


----------



## jadchan

How are both of the flagship sound like? As compared to the cable you provide before


----------



## Toxic Cables

jadchan said:


> How are both of the flagship sound like? As compared to the cable you provide before



Few customers who have most of my cables and have already ordered these will receive the new cables within 2 weeks, so hopefully they will share their thoughts.

Best comparisons come from customers rather then the seller.


----------



## Xamdou

Toxic Cables said:


> Few customers who have most of my cables and have already ordered these will receive the new cables within 2 weeks, so hopefully they will share their thoughts.
> 
> Best comparisons come from customers rather then the seller.


But when will the listing be out? I believe quite a few of us are interested to see what's to offer.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Dec 13, 2017)

Xamdou said:


> But when will the listing be out? I believe quite a few of us are interested to see what's to offer.



I will try to get some made and post pics on FB this weekend and list them on the site next week.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Xamdou said:


> But when will the listing be out? I believe quite a few of us are interested to see what's to offer.



It's on there now.

Anyone waiting for email replies, please note that i will go through them on Tuesday.


----------



## Xamdou

Toxic Cables said:


> It's on there now.
> 
> Anyone waiting for email replies, please note that i will go through them on Tuesday.


Just saw it


----------



## eddie0817

Hi guys

I would like to share with you my two flagship cables from Toxic,which I will recevie them by end of this week.

Both of them are with 4.4 mm furutech jack as I am using Sony WM1Z DAP,
and Frank just share with me those photos, it looks awesome.

Frank just announced his two flagship cables in facebook, here is the information.
Both can make for IEMs and headphone.

1. Medusa 17

The Medusa 17awg Type 6 OCC Cryo Silver/Gold cable with the addition of gold plated silver strands, by defult for IEMs will be only 2 wire, for headphone is 4 wire.















2. Gold Widow 24 (GW24)
The Gold Widow, which is 24awg Type 4 Litz gold plated Silver/Gold cable.












I will share with me review soon.

How does Medusa 17 4 wire compare to SW 22 4 wire lol





Thanks


----------



## Rowethren

I am interested to see how the SW22 compairs to the GW24.


----------



## singleended5863

Look really nice but how do they sound compared to other third party cables? TBH I really like Toxic Cables (got Silver Widow) pairing with universal Noble X (the Massdrop one).


----------



## eddie0817

Rowethren said:


> I am interested to see how the SW22 compairs to the GW24.





Rowethren said:


> I am interested to see how the SW22 compairs to the GW24.


GW24 is  gold plated silver/gold, for those gold palated cables it provide a slighly warmer sound singature compare to silver/gold alloy, because the current will pass throught the cable surface, effect is signficantly.

It is the same case for my GSP 8 wire, anyway, I will soon compare them with GSP 8 wire also SW22 v2, will share with you.

Thanks


----------



## hyde27

SW22 pairing with Utopia sounds very good


----------



## Audiosonic

eddie0817 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I would like to share with you my two flagship cables from Toxic,which I will recevie them by end of this week.
> 
> ...



My congratulations to Frank. Both cables are beautiful, especially the Medusa 17. I'd like to know how that sounds compared to the SW22 v2.


----------



## fiascogarcia

eddie0817 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I would like to share with you my two flagship cables from Toxic,which I will recevie them by end of this week.
> 
> ...


It will be interesting to hear how supple the 17awg cable is and how it fits around your ears.


----------



## Rowethren

Well I have a Hydra 18 IEM and that fits over your ears very WELL and is very comfortable in that respect; I stopped using it because the rest of the cable was too stiff though so hopefully they have improved on that.


----------



## Toxic Cables

eddie0817 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I would like to share with you my two flagship cables from Toxic,which I will recevie them by end of this week.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing Eddie, hope you will like your new cables, hopefully be with you tomorrow.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Dec 23, 2017)

fiascogarcia said:


> It will be interesting to hear how supple the 17awg cable is and how it fits around your ears.



Extremely supple and fits perfectly around the ears.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Dec 23, 2017)

Rowethren said:


> Well I have a Hydra 18 IEM and that fits over your ears very WELL and is very comfortable in that respect; I stopped using it because the rest of the cable was too stiff though so hopefully they have improved on that.



Indeed have Matthew, like the SW22 V2 the Medusa is just as flexible.


----------



## Rowethren

That makes me feel very tempted... Curse you and your fancy cables!!!


----------



## Rowethren

The GW 8 cable looks so damn sweet but I think that is out of my price range unfortunately


----------



## Toxic Cables (Dec 20, 2017)

Rowethren said:


> That makes me feel very tempted... Curse you and your fancy cables!!!



Will await your PM and order


----------



## Rowethren

Toxic Cables said:


> Will await your PM and order



I might possibly have sent you a PM about a minute ago


----------



## Toxic Cables

Rowethren said:


> I might possibly have sent you a PM about a minute ago



 Will reply shortly mate.


----------



## Kiats

Guess what arrived in the post today. Thanks Frank! Absolutely gorgeous cable!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Kiats said:


> Guess what arrived in the post today. Thanks Frank! Absolutely gorgeous cable!



Awesome, glad you like it.

Please do let us know what you think of it after burning them in and how you find the flexibility.


----------



## Rowethren

Yep definitely let us know!


----------



## Kiats

Toxic Cables said:


> Awesome, glad you like it.
> 
> Please do let us know what you think of it after burning them in and how you find the flexibility.



I can say immediately about the flexibility. What did you do, Frank? It’s unbelievably flexible and easy to handle for its sheer girth. Just started using it last night with the Hifiman Susvara. 

My initial impressions is that it adds extra weight note and today it is starting to add density to the music. Mind you: the Susvara is already a detail monster.

Unfortunately, this process will stop X’mas eve as i’ll be away until New Years’ Eve.


----------



## Rowethren

Nice to hear about the flexibility, the more picture the merrier


----------



## eddie0817

I am just receive Medusa 17 2 wire for IEM few days ago, I can briefly say how it sounds, It has extremely good treble extension the same as hydra 22, but with sightly warmer signature similar  to SW22 V2, sick detail, great dynamic, the most important for me is more easy to drive and vocal is not as SW22 which a bit like one step back,
I can say it is the great cable I have so far.

Please do not miss it !

















[


----------



## Rowethren

Really great photos, looks fantastic! Definitely getting one of these! How would you say the bend radius of the Medusa 17 compares to the Silver Widow 22 V2?


----------



## eddie0817

Rowethren said:


> Really great photos, looks fantastic! Definitely getting one of these! How would you say the bend radius of the Medusa 17 compares to the Silver Widow 22 V2?


Hi 

I will say exactly the same , they both use the same material of insulation, both extremely flexible


----------



## Rowethren

eddie0817 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will say exactly the same , they both use the same material of insulation, both extremely flexible



Excellent!


----------



## Toxic Cables




----------



## singleended5863 (Dec 24, 2017)

Frank! Do you have price of each of your new products? How do they sound differently?
I had the SW long time ago but it match very well with Noble X UIEMs.


----------



## Devilyik

eddie0817 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will say exactly the same , they both use the same material of insulation, both extremely flexible



Hi Eddie, I m now using Ak240 and noble K10 with SW22. Definitely it is good match and I m looking for an upgrade. Do you think Medusa or new GW suits my setting better? Thankd


----------



## Devilyik

I mainly listen to pop or pop jazz, olivia ong and Faye Wong is my favorite.


----------



## eddie0817

Devilyik said:


> Hi Eddie, I m now using Ak240 and noble K10 with SW22. Definitely it is good match and I m looking for an upgrade. Do you think Medusa or new GW suits my setting better? Thankd


If you like the sound of SW and looking for further upgrade, then Medusa will be a better choice. Thanks


----------



## Devilyik

eddie0817 said:


> If you like the sound of SW and looking for further upgrade, then Medusa will be a better choice. Thanks


 
Thanks Eddie. Coz one concern on SW 22 is the vocal a bit step back. Would Medusa improves on this aspect?  Also do you think furutech connector would be necessary? Carbon version or not? 
Thanks.
Yik


----------



## eddie0817

Yes, I also noticed the vocal step back from SW22, but Medusa don’t have.

BTW, if you prefer the whisper kinds of sweet vocal, should select GW24.




Devilyik said:


> Thanks Eddie. Coz one concern on SW 22 is the vocal a bit step back. Would Medusa improves on this aspect?  Also do you think furutech connector would be necessary? Carbon version or not?
> Thanks.
> Yik


----------



## jasonho

Toxic Cables said:


> Awesome, glad you like it.
> 
> Please do let us know what you think of it after burning them in and how you find the flexibility.



How can I order one?  I can't find it on your website


----------



## Toxic Cables (Dec 25, 2017)

singleended5863 said:


> Frank! Do you have price of each of your new products? How do they sound differently?
> I had the SW long time ago but it match very well with Noble X UIEMs.



Here's a copy and paste from elsewhere,

The Medusa 17awg Type 6 OCC Cryo Silver/Gold cable with the addition of gold plated silver strands. New Flagship Cable.

Pricing for IEM cables starts at £795 for a 4ft 2 wire cable.

Headphone cables start at £1295 for a 6ft 4 wire cable.

The second cable is the Gold Widow, which is 24awg Type 4 Litz gold plated Silver/Gold cable.

Pricing for an IEM cable starts at £895 for a 4ft 4 wire IEM cable and £1695 for 8 wire.

Headphone cables start at £1195 for a 6ft cable.

Third cable is a litz silver plated copper cable, not named this yet or finalised the price but will be around £150 mark.

Others are cables we already had, just made some changes such as moving from type 2 to type 4 litz and new flexible insulation, prices remain the same, although cost went up.


----------



## Toxic Cables

jasonho said:


> How can I order one?  I can't find it on your website


You can message me here for purchases, alternatively i will try to add them to the website tomorrow where you will be able to configure and order the cable.


----------



## chaiyuta

May I know any revised version of your DIY Cables? I find that insulation of Viper 26awg is a bit more stiff than Silver Poison.


----------



## Toxic Cables

chaiyuta said:


> May I know any revised version of your DIY Cables? I find that insulation of Viper 26awg is a bit more stiff than Silver Poison.



Hi, Yes, the Viper 26 clear, Black Widow 26 black/clear, Poison and the new Silver plated wire that will be listed for DIY too all have the new extremely flexible insulation.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Toxic Cables said:


> Hi, Yes, the Viper 26 clear, Black Widow 26 black/clear, Poison and the new Silver plated wire that will be listed for DIY too all have the new extremely flexible insulation.



Now this is good news


----------



## eddie0817 (Dec 27, 2017)

I can briefly share how the difference between those new flagship cables


Medusa 17 vs. SW22 V2

The Medusa has the extremely good treble extension as hydra 22, but with slightly warmer mids similar as SW22 V2, very clean and crystal sound signature,
sick detail, and the bass is similar also, fast, textured, but the most important is the vocal doesn't like SW22 one step back, is much better.
So, I can say Medusa 17 is a combination of hydra 22 and SW22, in terms of their advantage parts.


Medusa 17 vs. GW24

Those cable with totally different sound signature, as GW is gold plated silver/gold, warmer sounding is expected, the enhancement of bass and mid are more
noticeable for GW24, sweet vocal, the whisper kinds, if you prefer the singer like Olivia Ong, Susan Wong, definitely will love GW24, the bass is tighter and deeper also.
But the treble extension and detail definitely is Medusa 17 did a better job.



GW24 vs. GSP8

Comes to my favorite parts, I enjoy GSP 8 for more than one year, so far, I tested many gold-plated silver kinds of cables and didn't find the one can superior than GSP8.
It has outstanding mids, the vocal is like a cream melt in your ear.(forgive me I describe like that lol) compare to GW24, both they are great cables, the sound stage is slightly wider for GW24, also the resolution is much better, it not like GSP has an emphasis mids, it provide a clearer and sweeter vocal also.


Thanks Frank for develop those incredible cables, just like SW22 v2 it provides the unique specification and sounding in the market, the Medusa 17 and GW 24 also did an excellent job again.


----------



## chaiyuta

Toxic Cables said:


> Hi, Yes, the Viper 26 clear, Black Widow 26 black/clear, Poison and the new Silver plated wire that will be listed for DIY too all have the new extremely flexible insulation.


Look forward to see more info of them.  
By the way, is it possible to inform O.D. (outer diameter) of each cable? It's very useful info for modding earbuds cause mostly earbuds have limited hole size.


----------



## Devilyik

eddie0817 said:


> I can briefly share how the difference between those new flagship cables
> 
> 
> Medusa 17 vs. SW22 V2
> ...



Thanks Eddie for your review. It really helps as there is no audition available at my homeplace. Today I tried another GPS cable Effert audio Horus, found I really love the sound signature, which is slow and sweet and creamy, but not as close and somehow irritating mid like Twau. Its soundstage is slighlty smaller than my SW22 as well pairing up with ak240 and noble K10. I noticed you have almost all of these cables, do you think GW24 or GPS4/8 would hv similar signature or superior than Horus? Looking forward to your comments. Think I m going to order one of them soon lol.


----------



## eddie0817 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi Devilyik,

Thanks for sharing your thought of Effect audio Horus, I had tried it before, I would say Horus is a special GPS kinds of cable, compare with GSP8 and GW24,
it is not a warm type of GPS, more bright and good resolution, you can notice that the sound stage is also wider, but both GSP and GW24 has warmer vocal than Horus, if you think Horus is sweet, then both GSP and GW24 are even sweeter for vocal, and bass is also deeper.

 Both Horus, GSP8 and GW24 are good cables, it depends on your preference, as you are using ak240 and noble 10(brighter) and have SW22 in hand,
I will recommend you to take GW24.

If your player and earphone is a warmer type, like Sony WM1Z, I will recommend Horus to balance.

 Give you an example, a friend of mine is using AK380ss+ VE8 and pair Horus, the source is too cold? cause pair with Horus  resolution is too good,he found he prefer sweeter vocal recently, so may not suitable for him.

The cable don't have the standard answer, depends on your preference and mood, that is why I have so many cables.

FYI

Thanks

Eddie





Devilyik said:


> Thanks Eddie for your review. It really helps as there is no audition available at my homeplace. Today I tried another GPS cable Effert audio Horus, found I really love the sound signature, which is slow and sweet and creamy, but not as close and somehow irritating mid like Twau. Its soundstage is slighlty smaller than my SW22 as well pairing up with ak240 and noble K10. I noticed you have almost all of these cables, do you think GW24 or GPS4/8 would hv similar signature or superior than Horus? Looking forward to your comments. Think I m going to order one of them soon lol.


----------



## TheAttorney

eddie0817 said:


> I can briefly share how the difference between those new flagship cables
> 
> Medusa 17 vs. SW22 V2
> Medusa 17 vs. GW24



Thank you for these initial impressions. 

Now how about comparing SW22 V2 vs GW24?
Is one a worthwhile _upgrade_ over the other irrespective of any tonal characteristics they may have?
And any differences in weight or flexibility?


----------



## Rowethren

eddie0817 said:


> I can briefly share how the difference between those new flagship cables
> 
> 
> Medusa 17 vs. SW22 V2
> ...



That is some serious cable porn you have there! Nice information as well, can't wait to get my Medusa 17 for my K10s


----------



## eddie0817

Hi

I will say they are the same in terms of flexibility, the insulation all quite soft, the weight I think SW22 V2 should be heavier than GW24, because one is 22 awg and another is 24 awg.
May in the future will and GW22 !! then I can't imagine how expansive the cable is.

back to the SW22 V2 vs GW24
Again, they are different type of cable, SW22 V2 with sick detail, clean, fast and shadow bass, vocal step one step back.
If you mentioned upgrade from SW22, I will think Medusa is better.

Thanks    




TheAttorney said:


> Thank you for these initial impressions.
> 
> Now how about comparing SW22 V2 vs GW24?
> Is one a worthwhile _upgrade_ over the other irrespective of any tonal characteristics they may have?
> And any differences in weight or flexibility?





TheAttorney said:


> Thank you for these initial impressions.


----------



## Devilyik

eddie0817 said:


> Hi Devilyik,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thought of Effect audio Horus, I had tried it before, I would say Horus is a special GPS kinds of cable, compare with GSP8 and GW24,
> it is not a warm type of GPS, more bright and good resolution, you can notice that the sound stage is also wider, but both GSP and GW24 has warmer vocal than Horus, if you think Horus is sweet, then both GSP and GW24 are even sweeter for vocal, and bass is also deeper.
> ...



Thanks Eddie. Your comments are valuable. So maybe I will taje GW24 at last. Hope It is not like my previous Whisplash Twau 4 wires, which is dry, 2D, too close and nearly irritating vocal. That makes me avoid gold plated cables since then. Hope the GW can gives a sweet , tasty female vocal for me.
BTW which connector do you recommend? Normal one that Toxic offers or Furutech one? Any significant difference?


----------



## eddie0817

If you are using Whiplash Twau V1, it is quite 2D and concentrate, even the 8 wire, I have the V2 8 wire version which is much better, improve for the sound stage, but vocal still not as sweet as GSP8, more solid.
If can ask Frank for furutech one, I think for new flagship should be better to use this.




Devilyik said:


> Thanks Eddie. Your comments are valuable. So maybe I will taje GW24 at last. Hope It is not like my previous Whisplash Twau 4 wires, which is dry, 2D, too close and nearly irritating vocal. That makes me avoid gold plated cables since then. Hope the GW can gives a sweet , tasty female vocal for me.
> BTW which connector do you recommend? Normal one that Toxic offers or Furutech one? Any significant difference?


----------



## Devilyik

eddie0817 said:


> If you are using Whiplash Twau V1, it is quite 2D and concentrate, even the 8 wire, I have the V2 8 wire version which is much better, improve for the sound stage, but vocal still not as sweet as GSP8, more solid.
> If can ask Frank for furutech one, I think for new flagship should be better to use this.



Frank offered normal or carbon furutech connector for different prices for me, any different between them?

I think mine should be Twau V2. Hope the GW can provide the sweet tube amp sound like Horus does. Also I m planning to upgrade the player to Sp1000 copper later maybe.

Yik


----------



## Rowethren

Frank said the Furutech ones have thicker more durable plating on them which is why I chose that one. Also the conductors are pure copper as apposed to copper alloy as far as I am aware.


----------



## Toxic Cables




----------



## Sotiris

Hi to all

Owner of LCD-2F and  yesterday  i placed my order for the SW22 . Everybody says how extremley better are theses cables compared to stock cables.. In 14(?) week we will find out.....


----------



## Mike C

Sotiris said:


> Hi to all
> 
> Owner of LCD-2F and  yesterday  i placed my order for the SW22 . Everybody says how extremley better are theses cables compared to stock cables.. In 14(?) week we will find out.....



Hi,
Everybody is right. It's like having a similar, but substantially better, set of headphones.

Don't be concerned about recent comments suggesting that vocals are somewhat subdued with the SW22; I have not noticed that myself. I respect the people who report in this way but I'm sure it's a minor effect and you'll love the SW22 (especially after it has run in).


----------



## chaiyuta

@Xamdou : Hi, Xamdou, Long time to see you since my very first posts in High-End IEM thread. How many upgraded cable do you have now?


----------



## Xamdou

chaiyuta said:


> @Xamdou : Hi, Xamdou, Long time to see you since my very first posts in High-End IEM thread. How many upgraded cable do you have now?


Hey, 5 now and an incoming hydra 18


----------



## hyde27

My SW22 works very well. It's perfect with Utopia.


----------



## cladane

Hello Toxic users,

I was looking at purchasing the medusa 17AWG cable for my LCD4 and I wanted to know if being an all Silver cable it won't lower some Bass impact ??
I trust that trebles will be exhausted but what about Bass ??
What can be said on this topic ?

Claude.


----------



## RobinTim (Feb 1, 2018)

I am lurking around this thread since I have been planning on purchasing a sw22 for ages. As far as I understand, silver is the best conductor, and the purer the better. Would that be a fair statement? In that case, what benefits would gold add to a cable? And how pure would the most pure silver cable be that you sell (for IEMs)? Would that be the SW22? Thanks for clarifications.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Jan 20, 2018)

RobinTim said:


> I am lurking around this thread since I have been planning on purchasing a sw22 for ages. As far as I understand, silver is the best conductor, and the purer the better. Would that be a fair statement? In that case, what benefits would gold add to a cable? And how pure would the most pure silver cable be that you sell (for IEMs)? Would that be the SW22? Thanks for clarifications.



No, i would not agree with that statement to a degree, pure silver cables have various drawbacks that you can read about all over the forum. We design and make our cables based on how they sound to us, there is no point in us having the purest or most conductive cable if myself or my customers don't like how it sounds with our set up.

The SW22 again has an addition of gold, if you are looking for all silver, we have several options too, including the Hydra 22, Hydra 18 and the Anthrax, all 3 of these are pure OCC high purity silver manufactured for us by the number 1 (in my opinion) OCC wire manufacturer in the world. That's 3 options of all silver cables you have.


----------



## cladane

Toxic Cables said:


> No, i would not agree with that statement to a degree, pure silver cables have various drawbacks that you can read about all over the forum. We design and make our cables based on how they sound to us, there is no point in us having the purest or most conductive cable if myself or my customers don't like how it sounds with our set up.
> 
> The SW22 again has an addition of gold, if you are looking for all silver, we have several options too, including the Hydra 22, Hydra 18 and the Anthrax, all 3 of these are pure OCC high purity silver manufactured for us by the number 1 (in my opinion) OCC wire manufacturer in the world. That's 3 options of all silver cables you have.


Hello,
I was looking at purchasing the medusa 17AWG cable for my LCD4 and I wanted to know if being an all Silver cable (with some Gold I understand) it won't lower some Bass impact ??
I trust that trebles will be exhausted but what about Bass and Mediums ??
How it could compare with Copper or Copper/Silver for the LCD4 ??

Claude.


----------



## Sotiris

As soom as i receive the SW 22  i would post my impressions. And if are better than default LCD cable i would post it. I cannot justify a wire by its material since i am not an expert but i can  with  my ears and until now i have seen differences between them

My surprise with the web page i mentioned is that the guy build a webpage only for that! In a moment i though that you had stolen his wife.hahaha


----------



## eddie0817

Hi Claude, Medusa 17 is a Cable with a extremely good treble extension just like Hydra, but smoother, the bass is fast and textured, mid is also smooth and soft, I think it will perfect match with LCD4.

FYI

Thanks





cladane said:


> Hello,
> I was looking at purchasing the medusa 17AWG cable for my LCD4 and I wanted to know if being an all Silver cable (with some Gold I understand) it won't lower some Bass impact ??
> I trust that trebles will be exhausted but what about Bass and Mediums ??
> How it could compare with Copper or Copper/Silver for the LCD4 ??
> ...


----------



## Rowethren

Just too delivery of a Medusa for my K10s and my first impressions is over the ear comfort is supreme, I think because it is fairly thick it is spread over a larger surface area so it doesn't dig in at all, the insulation is still really soft as well. It is definitely less flexible than the SW22 v2 but not by a huge amount. Will give it a proper test tomorrow on my commute but so far it seems good.


----------



## MaxD

I have to share my experience with Toxic Cables.  I need two cables.

Oppo PM3 balanced cable (yes the internal wiring supports it !)
Shure SE535 to balanced 2.5mm

The Oppo cable can't be purchased in Europe and the other one is way out of my budget.   So I though DIY has to be the way to go.   But I am a bit of a newb when it comes to audio cabling.

Try finding good cable in the UK.   I found some Okish microphone cable but not really what I was after.

Anyway I email frank (Toxic Cables) asking for advice told him my budget and my needs.   First off he came strait back to me with good advice.    Then I placed two separate orders and he packaged them up in on deliver.

All pretty normal you say.   How about he refunded my P&P from the second order without me asking for it.  He sent me some silver solder at no charge to help me out,  he sent me a 3.5mm plug I was thinking about at no cost.   He kept me in the know when my stuff would be posted and he didn't forget anything he promised.

Not to mention the cable and connectors I received is absolutely spot on.

Thank you Toxic Cables and Frank.


----------



## SnapperMusicFan

Hi,
I placed an order with Toxic Cables 14 weeks ago & still I have no cable, I have paid for my cable in full, I am aware that it says 14 weeks on the website. The communication regarding this purchase has been rubbish, ie very little apart from to remind me that it will take 14 weeks (I enquired once only). I ordered a headphone cable from both Atlas cables & Custom Cans & both of these suppliers cables arrived in a matter of days with good comms. I have emailed Toxic to remind them of my outstanding cable and no reply 24hrs later...... This purchase has been both costly and painful.

A response from Toxic would be appreciated.


----------



## koicafex (Jan 26, 2018)

frank's probably busy that's why the order is being delayed, they are made to order and not made in bulks.
just wait patiently, frank will reply when he is free

it used to be longer than 14weeks because frank used to work alone IIRC...xD


----------



## SnapperMusicFan

koicafex said:


> frank's probably busy that's why the order is being delayed, they are made to order and not made in bulks.
> just wait patiently, frank will reply when he is free
> 
> it used to be longer than 14weeks because frank used to work alone IIRC...xD


I’m looking for some form of communication from “Frank” I have run a very successful business for 28 years & good communication is essential. He’s had the money & I have no goods. I had an email from him that said the cable should be shipped before the 14 weeks...????


----------



## Womaz

SnapperMusicFan said:


> Hi,
> I placed an order with Toxic Cables 14 weeks ago & still I have no cable, I have paid for my cable in full, I am aware that it says 14 weeks on the website. The communication regarding this purchase has been rubbish, ie very little apart from to remind me that it will take 14 weeks (I enquired once only). I ordered a headphone cable from both Atlas cables & Custom Cans & both of these suppliers cables arrived in a matter of days with good comms. I have emailed Toxic to remind them of my outstanding cable and no reply 24hrs later...... This purchase has been both costly and painful.
> 
> A response from Toxic would be appreciated.


 I am not really sure why you mention the cables from the other companies as it has no relevance IMO. If you were quoted 14 weeks it was an approximate time given I would say. I know frank replies to his emails when he has time , as he focuses on getting the orders out first . I am sure you will get a reply when he does his next batch of emails.


----------



## SnapperMusicFan

Womaz said:


> I am not really sure why you mention the cables from the other companies as it has no relevance IMO. If you were quoted 14 weeks it was an approximate time given I would say. I know frank replies to his emails when he has time , as he focuses on getting the orders out first . I am sure you will get a reply when he does his next batch of emails.


I mentioned cables from other companies because they communicate with their cients, unlike Toxic, The contract started when I paid nearly £300 for this cable if he is unable to deliver within the stated 14 weeks, then he is in breach of contract and I’m happy to receive a refund for lack of delivery of the goods, We have laws in the UK for these exact reasons. I am wuite happy to share the complete email trail to do with this transaction as I have nothing to hide.


----------



## Womaz

I also ordered a cable about 8 weeks ago.....I honestly was not expecting any communication until it is ready. If its  a week or too late it wont bother me. If you are worried about them not fulfilling the order then I wouldnt as I am sure they will


----------



## SnapperMusicFan

Womaz said:


> I also ordered a cable about 8 weeks ago.....I honestly was not expecting any communication until it is ready. If its  a week or too late it wont bother me. If you are worried about them not fulfilling the order then I wouldnt as I am sure they will


Hi Womaz,
Many thanks for your reassurance, I have not had any dealings with Toxic before and three hundred sterling for a cable is quite a bit, with little or no communication.
It’s not rocket sience, Frank seems to keep in touch on head-fi more than he does with his clients.........


----------



## Womaz

SnapperMusicFan said:


> Hi Womaz,
> Many thanks for your reassurance, I have not had any dealings with Toxic before and three hundred sterling for a cable is quite a bit, with little or no communication.
> It’s not rocket sience, Frank seems to keep in touch on head-fi more than he does with his clients.........



I think he does his emails in like one bulk session , not as they come in. I seem to recall he had some personal issues late last year so he fell behind with orders so I think he focuses on those rather than his emails. Honest I would not worry, as I am sure you will get your order it just  maybe a little late


----------



## MaxD

As I just discovered it takes time to make a good cable.    It took me 6 hours to make these today.  All parts from Toxic.    Both cables are balanced to use on the go with a FIIO x5 and a AK70 Mk2.

The detail is already improved on both headphones Oppo PM3 and Shure SE535.  

Again,  thank you Frank and Toxic Cables.   I see now why it takes time for you to produce such cables.


----------



## Atavax

I just ordered a cable for my he560, and its the older model with the screw on connectors. I just want to make sure the option for the HE300, HE400, HE500, and HE6 is the scew on connectors and not the plug in kind.


----------



## singleended5863

Atavax said:


> I just ordered a cable for my he560, and its the older model with the screw on connectors. I just want to make sure the option for the HE300, HE400, HE500, and HE6 is the scew on connectors and not the plug in kind.



I have HE-400 and the connectors are screw ones.


----------



## Toxic Cables

SnapperMusicFan said:


> Hi,
> I placed an order with Toxic Cables 14 weeks ago & still I have no cable, I have paid for my cable in full, I am aware that it says 14 weeks on the website. The communication regarding this purchase has been rubbish, ie very little apart from to remind me that it will take 14 weeks (I enquired once only). I ordered a headphone cable from both Atlas cables & Custom Cans & both of these suppliers cables arrived in a matter of days with good comms. I have emailed Toxic to remind them of my outstanding cable and no reply 24hrs later...... This purchase has been both costly and painful.
> 
> A response from Toxic would be appreciated.



I did indeed mention the order would be 14 weeks when you first contacted after placing the order, then said another 6 weeks when you asked at the 8 week point. I am sorry for the wait on your cable, we are running behind on some older orders and expect yours to ship 10-12 days later then estimated, so very early next week, there are some that have run later and will go out this week.

Unfortunately theirs not many customers that do get a reply within 24hrs to emails unless we are going through emails at that point, we do get a lot of emails daily and i do prioritise making existing orders then spending 2-3 hours on emails daily, we usually go through them in bulk and then over the next few days and not again till some time later.

Regarding communication, sending regular weekly or fortnightly updates is not something we do, after the order is placed, usually the next time you would hear from me is when the order is shipped unless i or the customer has any questions regarding the order.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Atavax said:


> I just ordered a cable for my he560, and its the older model with the screw on connectors. I just want to make sure the option for the HE300, HE400, HE500, and HE6 is the scew on connectors and not the plug in kind.



Thank you for the order, i have checked the order and you do have the correct termination.


----------



## Toxic Cables

MaxD said:


> I have to share my experience with Toxic Cables.  I need two cables.
> 
> Oppo PM3 balanced cable (yes the internal wiring supports it !)
> Shure SE535 to balanced 2.5mm
> ...



Thank you and great work with the cables


----------



## ltanasom

has anyone tried SW with campfire andromeda? good fit sonically?
thanks.


----------



## cho8

Haven’t been on head fi for a while and just checking the last page on the toxic thread shows no change in the type of posts!

I think if potential purchasers read a few pages to find out about the product they will also come across the way Frank works and also how happy everyone is with their cables despite the time it takes and the apparent lack of communication. I have bought stuff from another British company which is almost family run and they don’t communicate much either but concentrate on getting a good product out. They also take a good length of time to deliver.

As an aside, I don’t really want to say Franks cables are cheap as he might be tempted to put the price up! However, I have got cables that are three times the price and honestly they don’t sound as good as Toxic


----------



## chaiyuta

Did anyone try Toxic Viper vs. the new unnamed spc litz? Could you share impression?


----------



## nickosiris

Sorry chaiyuta I haven't heard the new cable, but I have been using my new Viper cable (into CIEMs) for about a week now and it's delicious. My third Toxic cable so far and if I needed another I'd go straight back to Toxic Cables again. I'm not going to call a £120 earphone cable a bargain but... Oh what the hell yes I am: Bargain!!


----------



## ltanasom

Can anyone advise me what the sonic differences between Hydra 18 and Hydra 22 (iem cables) are?
Which model is sounding better overall?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## kerrys30

but he was asking about specific cables from Toxic Cables?


----------



## Toxic Cables

ltanasom said:


> Can anyone advise me what the sonic differences between Hydra 18 and Hydra 22 (iem cables) are?
> Which model is sounding better overall?
> Thank you in advance.


Hey Luck,

There are a few customers that have both, hopefully someone will be able to help answer your questions soon.


----------



## Toxic Cables

chaiyuta said:


> Did anyone try Toxic Viper vs. the new unnamed spc litz? Could you share impression?



I've not personally shipped any of the new SPC Litz yet, so no one has this yet.

Anyone waiting for replies to PM or emails, i will be going through them this weekend, very sorry for the wait.


----------



## ltanasom

Toxic Cables said:


> Hey Luck,
> 
> There are a few customers that have both, hopefully someone will be able to help answer your questions soon.


Thank you, Frank.
Hope you have been doing great.


----------



## Toxic Cables

ltanasom said:


> Thank you, Frank.
> Hope you have been doing great.


Been good mate, just busy as usual.

Hope you having a great new year .


----------



## RobinTim

Hi Frank @Toxic Cables ,

If I order a cable with a special 2-pin connector and later change IEMs, would it be possible to send them in to reterminate them accordingly? Of course I would pay for that.

Thanks for the info and all the best,
Robin


----------



## Rowethren

ltanasom said:


> Can anyone advise me what the sonic differences between Hydra 18 and Hydra 22 (iem cables) are?
> Which model is sounding better overall?
> Thank you in advance.



I would say they sound pretty much the same as they are both the same material and the difference in quantity of metal is not huge. I haven't tried either of them with the new insulation but from my previous experience the 22 is more flexible due to its woven structure but slightly less comfortable over the ears and the 18 is a bit stiffer/coiled but more comfortable over the ears.

I hope that helps.


----------



## ltanasom

Rowethren said:


> I would say they sound pretty much the same as they are both the same material and the difference in quantity of metal is not huge. I haven't tried either of them with the new insulation but from my previous experience the 22 is more flexible due to its woven structure but slightly less comfortable over the ears and the 18 is a bit stiffer/coiled but more comfortable over the ears.
> 
> I hope that helps.


@Rowethren 
Thank you very much for your advice.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Feb 24, 2018)

RobinTim said:


> Hi Frank @Toxic Cables ,
> 
> If I order a cable with a special 2-pin connector and later change IEMs, would it be possible to send them in to reterminate them accordingly? Of course I would pay for that.
> 
> ...


 Hi Robin,

Absolutely, we can change terminations for you on our cables at a later date, as many times as you like for a small charge.


----------



## RobinTim

Toxic Cables said:


> Hi Robin,
> 
> Absolutely, we can change terminations for you on our cables at a later date, as many times as you like for a small charge.



Hi Frank,

Thats great news. I will send you an email in a few weeks!

Thanks and all the best,
Robin


----------



## eddie0817

ltanasom said:


> Can anyone advise me what the sonic differences between Hydra 18 and Hydra 22 (iem cables) are?
> Which model is sounding better overall?
> Thank you in advance.


I personal will choice Hydra 22.


----------



## eddie0817

Hi 

I am soon get my order for the new unname SPC Litz Cable, I never have this kinds of material from Toxic Cable, so will be my first time, looking forward. 



Toxic Cables said:


> I've not personally shipped any of the new SPC Litz yet, so no one has this yet.
> 
> Anyone waiting for replies to PM or emails, i will be going through them this weekend, very sorry for the wait.


----------



## ltanasom

eddie0817 said:


> I personal will choice Hydra 22.


thank you


----------



## Devilyik

Just received my GW24, the cable was so soft, finishing remained in high standard with great improvement over my old SW22. The sound matched well with my rather cold sounded K10, the vocal was so sweet and comfortable, treble extension is a bit inferior than SW22, but still in a good range. Bass is not as hard as SW22, but in a more surrounded form. Matched with Sony wm1z and K10 the vocal is at the front side, while background instruments are still clear. I would recommend it for moody music. The separation and soundstage are smaller than SW22 at the moment, maybe it needs more run-in. I will give further update after 200 hrs run in of cable. 
Thanks Frank for speedy delivery and good communication, well done again.


----------



## Devilyik

eddie0817 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am soon get my order for the new unname SPC Litz Cable, I never have this kinds of material from Toxic Cable, so will be my first time, looking forward.


I didn't have a SPC cable as I found the sound usually too sharp. Yet I m looking forward to Frank to make a flagship pure copper cable.


----------



## StevenOBrien

Bought the Silver Poison cables for my HD800s two years ago to replace the Sennheiser stock ones which disintegrated on me. Love the sound. Instantly noticeable improvement in the high-end compared to the Sennheiser stock cable.

Unfortunately, about 1.5 years in, the right cable broke on the inside a few inches after the termination at the phones. It was "fixable" by tying the cable to the plug to hold it in a certain position (but not ideal because it intermittently goes out unless you fiddle with it a bit). A few months later, the left side started exhibiting the same issue. Today, one of the wires on the left side literally just snapped in the same place. Was fiddling with it to try to get it in a position where it would work again (not applying any force).

I was able to repair it by cutting the cables and resoldering them to the terminals, but it was a bit of a hassle considering the plugs are completely sealed. Had to get out a razor blade to break through the outer layer of insulation, only to find that there's a layer of glue/epoxy completely surrounding the solder joints which I had to destroy to get into. Turns out that epoxy was necessary, because the electrical part of the plug doesn't actually stay securely in the housing without it, so I had to superglue it. Praying right now that my soldering job holds because I don't want to have to disassemble it all again.

It's disappointing to pay 200 pounds and wait two months for a hand-made cable only for it to break like this not too long into its lifespan, and even more disappointing that it's not a bit easier to repair. I really hope this repair holds because I'm starting to get tired of shelling out hundreds of pounds for cables...

Sound is A++, though. I'd only recommend buying them if your stock cable breaks, because I don't think the difference is significant enough to justify the purchase otherwise. (and they're cheaper than replacement stock cables, so why not?)


----------



## Womaz

Hi guys. Well my 14 weeks of wait is over I think. Do I get an email from Toxic when my cable has been shipped or do they just send it out?


----------



## Rowethren

Normally they just arrive but if you are concerned throw them an email and they should reply in a day or so.


----------



## Womaz

Rowethren said:


> Normally they just arrive but if you are concerned throw them an email and they should reply in a day or so.



Thanks for reply, not worried I was just not sure if the waiting time had increased. If not it is due on Monday ......well I guess weather dependent now


----------



## Toxic Cables (Mar 1, 2018)

Womaz said:


> Hi guys. Well my 14 weeks of wait is over I think. Do I get an email from Toxic when my cable has been shipped or do they just send it out?


 Could you PM me with your order details, we do have a batch in production now, they are going to ship towards the later part of next week. Your cable will more then likely be in that batch if it's been 14 weeks.

For orders placed on the website, we do mark the cable as dispatched once sent, if the site if not playing up, in which case you would get a dispatch notification.


----------



## odessamarin (Mar 9, 2018)

Dear all, recently i got this Toxic Cable Silver Widow for my Audeze LCD3
It sound definitely different to the stock or Moon Audio Silver Dragon that i have.
Its too early to share my opinion.. need some time and i will do )
But my first impression the sound with toxic cable is very smooth and flat. Mach less bass but also less highs.
Could you help me to identify what version of Silver Widow it is?
My guess its Toxic Cable Silver Widow V1 22AWG. But not sure...


----------



## myusernameislove

Hi, I would like to ask for cable recommendation for my Acoustune HS1551CU (1D driver) earphones. Stock cable is MMCX Re-cable, L=1.2m (4-core) (probably it is this one). I will use it with Mojo. I am copying some of the key characteristics of these earphones from a review: 
- Weighty warm liquid bassy sound, dominant low frequencies (middle/upper bass to lower mids), there is a decent (nicely controlled) bass impact in the center of this, a little loose sounding, hefty warm bass body. It has weak, decent, smooth treble. Mojo somehow tries to clear the sound, and highlights upper mids and lower treble but still clarity and instrument separation remains a weak points. Microdetail is missing.

*Specs*

*Transducer:* Φ10mm Single Dynamic Driver
*Impedance:* 32Ω
*Sound Pressure Level:* 110dB/mW
*Frequency Range:* 10Hz～25KHz
*Cable:* MMCX Re-cable, L=1.2m (4-core)
*Plug:* Φ3.5mm plug (gold plated), L-type
*Shell:* Chamber – 100% Brass CNC milling, Housing – 100% Aluminum CNC milling

Requirements for a cable: it should help Mojo to improve on clarity, separation and neutrality (if possible). It should probably be copper, as these iems are all about warm sound, but it should probably try to take it a little to the neutral side of warmness (not a requirement, just a suggestion). Price relative to the cost of these iems (they costed me 470+125usd custom duty). I am thinking about Ares II and No.5, but if your opinion is, that some of your cable is more suitable for my needs, tell me about it, please . What would Black widow V2 do with the sound? Or is there more suitable cable? What about plug coating? Is gold or rhodium better for my needs?

Thank you.


----------



## cancam

Frank, please check PM.


----------



## Womaz

myusernameislove said:


> Hi, I would like to ask for cable recommendation for my Acoustune HS1551CU (1D driver) earphones. Stock cable is MMCX Re-cable, L=1.2m (4-core) (probably it is this one). I will use it with Mojo. I am copying some of the key characteristics of these earphones from a review:
> - Weighty warm liquid bassy sound, dominant low frequencies (middle/upper bass to lower mids), there is a decent (nicely controlled) bass impact in the center of this, a little loose sounding, hefty warm bass body. It has weak, decent, smooth treble. Mojo somehow tries to clear the sound, and highlights upper mids and lower treble but still clarity and instrument separation remains a weak points. Microdetail is missing.
> 
> *Specs*
> ...



You may be better emailing Toxic with this information.


----------



## myusernameislove

Womaz said:


> You may be better emailing Toxic with this information.


I ordered one.


----------



## PJDubyaM

SW22 turned up yesterday. I don't really know enough to start outlining the differences between the standard Noble cable and the SW22, and I ain't going to A/B them, so instead I'll just go with: holy hell this sounds good.

 

Properly solid bit of kit, feels wonderful, exceptionally well made. And to be honest, the lack of any sort of memory wire works better for me than the original Noble cable (I'm a glasses wearer – was always getting rubs / knocks / etc).

Thanks a million, Toxic – certainly very glad I made my first 'proper' headphone cable purchase from you guys.


----------



## RobinTim

PJDubyaM said:


> SW22 turned up yesterday. I don't really know enough to start outlining the differences between the standard Noble cable and the SW22, and I ain't going to A/B them, so instead I'll just go with: holy hell this sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great. How is the flexibility?


----------



## PJDubyaM

RobinTim said:


> Looks great. How is the flexibility?



Absolutely fine. When I first opened the envelope and saw the sheer heft of the thing, I worried that it’d be quite inflexible (think original AudioQuest NightHawk cable, if you’ve seen one). But nope, it’s all good. Other than the weight, you wouldn’t know you were using a premium cable. Will happily use it out and about, no worries at all.


----------



## eddie0817 (Mar 17, 2018)

Just want to share how beautiful for those Toxic cables, even with those new flagship, GSP still one of my favorite.
Can you name those cable?


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Any one using a Toxic cable with thier Vibro Lab Mayas (or Vibro Earphone) out there as I have been looking at getting my first Toxic cable for some time now but was wandering which would be the best suited cable for them as the Mayas are good balanced IEM through the range with resolving mids and uncanny nack for tonally been spot on to how instuments should sound more so than my Jh16pros ever will anyway. 

Looking to use the cable with a 4.4 connector into my Sony WM1A if that makes any difference to which cable might be better suited in that chain.   Budget is less relevant at moment as trying to find which cable would just suit the Mayas in terms of synergy from the range Frank has on offer as from experience good as a flagship cable may be it is not always going to mean the best synergy between a said component source and the IEM.  

Lastly is anyone also using a Toxic cable with their Pioneer SE1 Master headphones, same as above really on the question ; )

Franks cables always look solid build and of course to die for aesthetically even though it is all about the sound of course! 

Thanks for any help that may come my way as I ponder on my first Toxic cable.


----------



## ostewart

Toxic cables are my go to place for DIY wires 

24awg scorpion copper recabled German Maestro GMP400


----------



## TheAttorney

eddie0817 said:


> Just want to share how beautiful for those Toxic cables, even with those new flagship, GSP still one of my favorite.
> Can you name those cable?



Ok, I give in. Please name those cables - and some furher impressions would be nice too


----------



## chaiyuta

@TheAttorney : I guess he means 'Medusa'.


----------



## eddie0817

TheAttorney said:


> Ok, I give in. Please name those cables - and some furher impressions would be nice too


From top to bottom

GW24
Medusa 17
BW22 V2
GSP 26 8 wire

GW24 8 wire
Sweet vocal with good resolution.

Medusa 17
Extremely good treble extension, soft vocal

BW22 V2
Balance, neutral with good resolution

GSP 26 8 wire
Sweet and warm vocal


----------



## singleended5863

eddie0817 said:


> From top to bottom
> 
> GW24
> Medusa 17
> ...



I could not find any GSP24 8 wire on Toxic Cables website. Please anyone can send me the link? Thank you.


----------



## eddie0817

singleended5863 said:


> I could not find any GSP24 8 wire on Toxic Cables website. Please anyone can send me the link? Thank you.


GSP 26 ??

For GSP 26 you can only email Frank for the order, not put in the website.

Thanks

Eddie


----------



## singleended5863

eddie0817 said:


> GSP 26 ??
> 
> For GSP 26 you can only email Frank for the order, not put in the website.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I will email Frank.


----------



## zuber

I have ordered Silver Widow for AK380 and A12. Now its time to wait...
Is anyone familiar with that configuration?


----------



## ayang02

zuber said:


> I have ordered Silver Widow for AK380 and A12. Now its time to wait...
> Is anyone familiar with that configuration?



A12, do you mean 64 Audio A12?

I use SW22 with U12 and like the balanced sound. I'm waiting on the GSP to try out that pairing.


----------



## zuber

ayang02 said:


> A12, do you mean 64 Audio A12?
> 
> I use SW22 with U12 and like the balanced sound. I'm waiting on the GSP to try out that pairing.



Yes, 64 Audio A12. 
I was just about to buy Leonidas, but the price is very high - that's why I pulled the trigger for SW22.


----------



## TheAttorney

eddie0817 said:


> From top to bottom
> 
> GW24
> Medusa 17
> ...



Thank you .
The Medusa looks like it has only two wires, where all the others have four. Am I missing something?
How does it compare on weight anf flexibility compared to say a 22 AWG cable?

So far, I haven't yet seen a rave review that justifies its huge price hike over, say, my own SW 22. Great treble extension is not enough of an incentive for me.


----------



## eddie0817

TheAttorney said:


> Thank you .
> The Medusa looks like it has only two wires, where all the others have four. Am I missing something?
> How does it compare on weight anf flexibility compared to say a 22 AWG cable?
> 
> So far, I haven't yet seen a rave review that justifies its huge price hike over, say, my own SW 22. Great treble extension is not enough of an incentive for me.




Hi Attorney,

Here is the weight which I weighted for my cables, all with 4.4 mm furutech CF jack. 






I am not good in English review actually, I have the SW22 v2 before, but I would say Medusa 17 has sweeter vocal and better 
treble extension than SW22, it is like Silver cable but better than any of them, even for Hydra 22.

Thanks

Eddie


----------



## eddie0817

Just to share some photos of my BW22 V2 for HD800s, looks awesome.


----------



## Barra

eddie0817 said:


> Just to share some photos of my BW22 V2 for HD800s, looks awesome.


Extremely nice, how do they pair with the 800? I need an upgrade cable for mine but was thinking copper unless I can find silver with a nice full body to it. What does this cable run? Do they have an 8 core version?


----------



## ayang02

zuber said:


> Yes, 64 Audio A12.
> I was just about to buy Leonidas, but the price is very high - that's why I pulled the trigger for SW22.


I forgot to mention that I use the Adel B1 module to pair with SW22. The B1 module is similar to the Apex m15 module. I sometimes use the Hansound Zen 8 copper cable if I want more punch in my music.

I figure if you use Apex m20 or Adel s1 module, you probably want to avoid most copper cables as there will probably be too much bass. Maybe Toxic BW will be another good choice here. Reading the 64 audio forum, seems like a lot of people like to pair their IEMs with various copper cables.


----------



## Xamdou

Barra said:


> Extremely nice, how do they pair with the 800? I need an upgrade cable for mine but was thinking copper unless I can find silver with a nice full body to it. What does this cable run? Do they have an 8 core version?


They do have an 8 wire version, I'm using it with my HD700. You will need to email Frank to place an order for it though.


----------



## zuber

ayang02 said:


> I figure if you use Apex m20 or Adel s1 module, you probably want to avoid most copper cables as there will probably be too much bass. Maybe Toxic BW will be another good choice here. Reading the 64 audio forum, seems like a lot of people like to pair their IEMs with various copper cables.



Yes, I use Apex M20 module. 64 Audio A12 are rather bassy ones. I will see what the pure silver do with the sound (if it does anything). From what I read I think there is no longer rule that copper is more bassy and silver more treble. In general I don't like too much treble (that's why I have got A12). I will be able to assess silver cable in 3-4 months.


----------



## ayang02

zuber said:


> Yes, I use Apex M20 module. 64 Audio A12 are rather bassy ones. I will see what the pure silver do with the sound (if it does anything). From what I read I think there is no longer rule that copper is more bassy and silver more treble. In general I don't like too much treble (that's why I have got A12). I will be able to assess silver cable in 3-4 months.


I agree, some copper and silver cables nowadays are tuned well enough to avoid these characteristics. I think SW has a hint of gold in it so I wouldn't consider them pure silver. Toxic Hydra is the pure silver cable here.


----------



## RobinTim

ayang02 said:


> I agree, some copper and silver cables nowadays are tuned well enough to avoid these characteristics. I think SW has a hint of gold in it so I wouldn't consider them pure silver. Toxic Hydra is the pure silver cable here.



Would anybody be able to share a comparison between the Toxic Hydra and the Silver Widow for IEMs?


----------



## choisan

@Toxic Cables Can Medusa17 use the fitear socket? someone said it can't as the cable is too big for the tiny hole.


----------



## singleended58

eddie0817 said:


> Just to share some photos of my BW22 V2 for HD800s, looks awesome.



Look nice! How much does it cost?


----------



## pithyginger63

a couple of questions. how would you compare the Hydra 18 and the 22 for iems in terms of sound? also, is the black sofy (soft?) nylon sleeving a cloth sleeving? what does it look like? is each wire individually sleeved?


----------



## koicafex

just received my SW22 after a long 4 months wait 
the cable is so flexible that I'm afraid it will snap when I remove my custom from my ears lol...
Can't describe the sound, its just that good...

and damn...frank doesn't give the box anymore? xD


----------



## nicknack40

Anybody know how long it takes frank to Answer Emails sent Email 5 days ago without reply i know its been the Easter break but had nothing today or just before Easter?


----------



## Ilias9001

nicknack40 said:


> Anybody know how long it takes frank to Answer Emails sent Email 5 days ago without reply i know its been the Easter break but had nothing today or just before Easter?


You see i sent him an e-mail almost one month ago and a pm here somewhat later but i haven't gotten any response yet so don't be too optimistic. Hope he finds some time to answer soon!


----------



## nicknack40

Thanks for reply no problem ill go elsewhere.I very much appreciate people get busy but to advertise on his website to Email him and then not respond. Doesn't give me much faith in what he does even though hes highly respected customer service comes with good reputation


----------



## nicknack40

Anybody know Elsewhere in the UK that do Custom cables please. Be much appreciated thanks


----------



## MaxD

Hi NickNack

Just a thought but have you considered making them yourself ? It is only really putting two components together (Wire and connector) and it can be really rewarding. I looked at the time to deliver and the price and was a bit shocked too. So I went to Franks DIY section and ordered 18Ft of Wire and some connectors. Frank threw in the solder for free. He delivered the parts in days.

My first cable (Practice) used his cheapest copper wire balanced for the Oppo PM3's to my AK70MkII, cost around £35. Took me 3 hours to make. My second for Shure SE535's to my AK70MkII balanced took 4 hours to make With Silver wire and cost around £125. Its fun and quick and saves you a load of money.

I used Silver Poison 26AWG for the IEM cable (Really flexible) 18 feet of cable gets you about 3ft 6 inches of finished cable.

I used the Scorpion cable for the Oppo's.

I am happy to give you pointers if you think it worth a go but it dident take much reserch to find out how. If you have never solderd that is easy too an hous practice on some junk wire and you will have it down.

Here is a picture of the finished cable:



Hope this is usful.

Max


----------



## zuber

nicknack40 said:


> Anybody know Elsewhere in the UK that do Custom cables please. Be much appreciated thanks



Have you seen that webpage: https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/plusSound?ref=pr_shop_more

I wanted to do the same as MaxD did. There was no SW for DIY unfortunately. So I am in the long queue now. Hearing that Frank is not responding since a month is not a good sign...


----------



## koicafex (Apr 4, 2018)

just wait patiently, he will reply soon
i think he is rushing old orders that are reaching the 14 weeks


----------



## nicknack40

Totally understand that he must be very busy and hes in high demand but he should close his website for orders and emails if he cannot reply. Been busy and not replying to emails doesn't make him look good at all. And that's proberly not the case


----------



## nicknack40

14 Weeks to wait for a cable. Not for me. And respect his work by looking at reviews and pics of his cables he takes alot of pride in his work. And all hand made so it will take a while especially when hes very busy to reach demands. No fault of his but i couldn't wait that long if im spending £250 plus


----------



## nicknack40 (Apr 4, 2018)

MaxD said:


> Hi NickNack
> 
> Just a thought but have you considered making them yourself ? It is only really putting two components together (Wire and connector) and it can be really rewarding. I looked at the time to deliver and the price and was a bit shocked too. So I went to Franks DIY section and ordered 18Ft of Wire and some connectors. Frank threw in the solder for free. He delivered the parts in days.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good option to do. May think about this and the finished product looks really well done Max. Maybe you should start doing them ill be first to put a order in LOL. If cannot do this may have to go to Atlas and put order in with them they seem to get great reviews. Expensive i know but no long waiting times. The money side of things isn't the problem its the wait times just cannot justify spending and having to wait 1/4 of a year waiting for it to arrive LOL. INPATIENT i know but don't fancy getting earache off the Mrs LOLOL


----------



## chaiyuta

I notice that DIY cable 'Silver Poison V2' already out of stock. Hope it will re-stock soon.


----------



## MaxD

No fear of me setting up in business .   It is quite supprising how much effert goes into making a cable.   Having made a few myself I have total respect for Frank and his work.   Keeping the quality for yourself is easy.   Doing it over and over and keeping the workmanship top must be hard.

It is defently fun to make a few yourself but that is where I draw the line.


----------



## vrockz

I don't see an option to select 4-pin JH Audio IEM's on toxic cables website. Does toxic cables not make cables for 4-pin JH Audio iem's like JH 13v2 pro etc.


----------



## nicknack40

Ordered my Cable from here Excellent Quality and very good priced 

https://oidiosound.co.uk/headphone-cables/audeze.html


----------



## shyamwanne

I have a plussound 26g silver/gold cable which has great detail and a beautiful sound.  I definitely like the clarity of silver, and feel the gold adds a dimension of beauty to the sound I like.  However, I need more body and low end in the sound.   

After reading through much of this thread I am considering the Silver Widow 22 V2 , Silver Widow 24 V2 or the Medusa 17g.   Which do you think would have the best detail and 3D soundstage and yet also the most solid bass?


----------



## eddie0817

Barra said:


> Extremely nice, how do they pair with the 800? I need an upgrade cable for mine but was thinking copper unless I can find silver with a nice full body to it. What does this cable run? Do they have an 8 core version?



Really sorry for the late reply, I would say the new BW22 v2  is a extremely good copper cable I heard so far, it has a very good resolution detail, with slightly warm sound signature. 
I never heard the copper cable with this clean sound.

I think if you want to have a neutral sound based, improve the resolution and detail, and not change to much of earphone itself, BW 22 V2 definitely did a good job.
The same pair with my HD800s, also the price is reasonable.   

Thanks

Eddie


----------



## eddie0817

singleended58 said:


> Look nice! How much does it cost?


item cable 195 
headphone 215


----------



## Toxic Cables

Really sorry for the lack of replies to emails and PM's recently, i have been unwell for awhile and just got back to work.

The guys have been working hard on the current batch while i have been away and we are now finishing it off and will be shipping a huge batch of cables this weeks, once this is done, i will go through all emails.


----------



## Toxic Cables

koicafex said:


> just received my SW22 after a long 4 months wait
> the cable is so flexible that I'm afraid it will snap when I remove my custom from my ears lol...
> Can't describe the sound, its just that good...
> 
> and damn...frank doesn't give the box anymore? xD



I do have some available, if you would like one, please PM me and i will get one in the post to you.


----------



## koicafex

Toxic Cables said:


> I do have some available, if you would like one, please PM me and i will get one in the post to you.



hahaha np, i don't need one  thx


----------



## iichigoz

Anyone with a recommendation of a cable for the Zeus XRA pairing with a DX200 + amp4s?


----------



## choisan

I ordered a Medusa17 for my XRA with my w1ma. If you listen to vocal more, get a GW24


----------



## iichigoz

choisan said:


> I ordered a Medusa17 for my XRA with my w1ma. If you listen to vocal more, get a GW24



I do listen to vocals more. Will take a look at the GW24. Any idea if the Medusa is thicker then the SW22? I had that previously.


----------



## AgentXXL (Apr 15, 2018)

I've come to realize that searching Head-Fi for specific content is fruitless. The amount of information being shared by everyone is way too voluminous. That's not a bad thing - it's AWESOME!! Free exchange of information is what this and other communities are all about. It's just that search on the forum often can't find the result I'm looking for or provides too many related results, but not the info I'm after.

So, simple question: back on Dec. 16, 2013, Toxic offered some replacement HD800 connectors to Head-Fi members. I had only recently bought my HD800 so I was just planning ahead for future repairs and/or custom cable builds. Now that my original HD800 cable died, and I'm cash poor, I need to repair it with what I have on hand.

Does anyone know the pinout on these connectors? The insert has a white mark around one of the pins on the solder side. Is that GND or signal? I've emailed Toxic as well but thought I'd ask here. Help!?

EDIT: Nevermind... although search on the forum is hard to use, Google found the answer sooner!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hd800-connectors-pin-out.575344/


----------



## choisan

iichigoz said:


> I do listen to vocals more. Will take a look at the GW24. Any idea if the Medusa is thicker then the SW22? I had that previously.


I only tried M17 and GW24 demo cables, not tried SW22. Some said SW22 is the econ version of GW24.


----------



## Baird GoW (Apr 16, 2018)

Removed Frank Helped with problem right away.


----------



## Ilias9001

I posted something similar the other day. The thing is, after the long over one month wait he responded and was so kind and keen to communicate and offer me help that the wait was not much of a problem anymore. I think if you see the last page you will see he said he was off a bit and once he finished this batch he would go through mails and stuff. Your order might be in this one. My advice is to not spam and be a little more patient.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi,

I have started going through email why i noticed this notification, but will take me couple days to get through all of it, maybe little longer as i'm doing emails in between making cables.

If your order has been longer then the estimated 14 weeks wait time, i can pretty much guarantee it's done completely or just having the heat shrink put on the connectors now. If you can PM me your order details, i can email you a picture of your cable. I can also refund if that's what your prefer.


----------



## Baird GoW

Toxic Cables said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have started going through email why i noticed this notification, but will take me couple days to get through all of it, maybe little longer as i'm doing emails in between making cables.
> 
> If your order has been longer then the estimated 14 weeks wait time, i can pretty much guarantee it's done completely or just having the heat shrink put on the connectors now. If you can PM me your order details, i can email you a picture of your cable. I can also refund if that's what your prefer.



I sent you a PM with the order #. If you cant get through your emails you should make a way someone can keep track of progress and pay them an hour a day to go through your emails. Bad customer service with a great product is worse than a terrible product with great customer service.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Apr 16, 2018)

Baird GoW said:


> I sent you a PM with the order #. If you cant get through your emails you should make a way someone can keep track of progress and pay them an hour a day to go through your emails. Bad customer service with a great product is worse than a terrible product with great customer service.



Having someone else go through emails is pretty pointless as most of my emails are for custom orders that customers can't place on the website, this requires me to price up the cables. Having someone else do it, only results in them contacting me for every other email that then requires me to go through it anyway. Tried it before.

It's the Need to quote part they used to stick all the emails in to.


----------



## myusernameislove (Apr 19, 2018)

So do it the other way round.  You read the emails and do quality check, and let someone else do the cables. This was the way to do things all the way back to medieval times - master had an apprentice.

/edit or is your sweat the secret ingredience to the sound of Toxic cables?
You can contact me, if you think, that this advice is worth a free cable. 

/edit2 I am also forwarding to you an educational clip that should help you enhance complaints handling - link here


----------



## Natalie Wong

Hi Frank, I placed my order for raw wires on 15 Feb 2018. However, I have yet to receive the wires. Do you have any updates on the package? My order number is #1786. Thank you and I hope to receive your reply soon!


----------



## choisan

it is about 13-14 weeks lead time for finished cable


----------



## Natalie Wong

choisan said:


> it is about 13-14 weeks lead time for finished cable



Hi, thank you for replying! I am not purchasing a finished cable but raw wires  
Frank has replied me in regards to the shipment.


----------



## mmxxm

Hello all,

Would appreciate opinions on an upgrade cable for my Shure SE846's. Prefer a relaxed sound signature so assuming an all cu cable would fit the bill - any SE846 users out there willing to share their views?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Natalie Wong

Received my Toxic cables today thank you Frank! This is my first time purchasing but it'll never be my last for sure! No pictures yet as I purchased raw wires, will upload once I get it made ☺️☺️☺️


----------



## Natalie Wong

And thank you Frank for solving the wire shipment ASAP!! Thumbs up x100!


----------



## chaiyuta

@Natalie Wong : Which model of raw wire you ordered?


----------



## Xamdou

Received my SW22 yesterday. Looks and sound so freaking awesome!


----------



## Natalie Wong

chaiyuta said:


> @Natalie Wong : Which model of raw wire you ordered?


Black widow, scorpion and viper!


----------



## mmxxm

Xamdou said:


> Received my SW22 yesterday. Looks and sound so freaking awesome!



That looks sweet - may have to consider that myself. What was the wait time for it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Xamdou

mmxxm said:


> That looks sweet - may have to consider that myself. What was the wait time for it if you don't mind me asking?


From mid December to yesterday. Partly was because I changed my order halfway


----------



## honeyjjack

any impressions on the gold widow and medusa?


----------



## Sotiris (May 25, 2018)

Hi Toxic Cables

@*Toxic Cables*

I ordered the Silver Widow 22 V2  at 18/1 meaning 18 weeks since my order . Do you have any status? my order number is 1740. ,



Thanks


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Sotiris said:


> Hi Toxic Cables
> 
> @*Toxic Cables*
> 
> ...



Frank posted this up on facebook:

"Dear Valued Customers & Friends

I am extremely sorry for my lack of responses and contact lately and delayed orders, both me an Max have had a loved one in hospital for weeks, one of us had our elderly father in hospital while the other had a newborn daughter in critical condition in intensive care since birth for 3 weeks. Fortunately both are now home as of this week.

We hope to get back to work early next week and will be working around the clock to get pending cables out.

For those that ordered DIY items, Max will be packing these over the weekend and ship on Monday.

Doe to how long i have not replied to emails, over 2,000 emails have gathered up, this would take me the best part of a few days to reply to, so i feel it is best to work on cables instead as many of these emails likely will no longer be relevant, but if you sent an email that you need me to see and reply to, please re send that email and i will reply ASAP.

As an apology, we will be releasing a limited edition cable next month that is limited to just 20pcs, we will be giving away most of these to customers who have been patiently waiting in a random prize draw once all your orders have shipped.

Thank you so much for all your patience and understanding and please accept my sincere apologies again.

Please do share this with your friends that you might know are waiting for a cable from us."


----------



## Rl-s

Hi, what would be an ideal pairing for 64audio u18t? Still deciding between the silver widow 22 and hydra 18


----------



## choisan

i would recommend Medusa 17, its sound is wide and board, you can listen to a lot of detail from the music source.


----------



## ayang02

Rl-s said:


> Hi, what would be an ideal pairing for 64audio u18t? Still deciding between the silver widow 22 and hydra 18


I just got a A18t last week and I've been using it with Silver Widow 22. I like this pairing for the most part: nice resolution, sound stage & instrument separation, just enough bass for me (although I want a little more). The only thing I am still unsure of is the vocal performance of this pairing, seems like there's room for improvement.

I hope to receive a GSP4 & BW22 V2 in the coming months to try with my A18t, perhaps these two will give me something different in the bass response & vocal performance departments.


----------



## choisan

heard that toxic cable is launching a new version of GW, called GW20, thinker guage of wire,........


----------



## Atavax

nice, happy to see both loved ones made it back home, and as someone who ordered end of January I'm hopeful i might be in the window to be in the prize pool


----------



## 495045 (May 30, 2018)

Still looking for a replacement to the stock cable of the Focal Utopia.

The Hydra 18 looked interesting but pure silver could be too bright.

I would have give it a try but there is a slight problem ;
"Unfortunately as custom cables are made once an order is received and is made specifically for the customer to suite their needs, such as termination types, sleeving, splitter, length and such, we are unfortunately unable to accept any returns on any of our cables on the website. So when placing an order, please bare this in mind, there will be no exceptions to this."
I can understand, even if the manufactured believes in its products, he is not expecting many returns ans most of the material can be reused but I'am not stupid enough to spend $1000 on a cable that I have never heard and can't return.

So NO WAY


----------



## fiascogarcia

PHIL007 said:


> Still looking for a replacement to the stock cable of the Focal Utopia.
> 
> The Hydra 18 looked interesting but pure silver could be too bright.
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, you're pretty much going to face the same policy with most if not all the popular boutique cable companies.


----------



## 495045

fiascogarcia said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you're pretty much going to face the same policy with most if not all the popular boutique cable companies.



Not really, most of them allow returns, sometimes no enough (14days), most of the time 30 days

Also .some cable companies accept to change the cable terminaisons (with a few exceptions when newer terminaisons would have to be molded). Even if it is far from being free, when one invest on a $1K cable, the cable is not lost if one change his headphone, Utopia againt LCD-4 or vice-versa, of for the next focal flagship.


----------



## fiascogarcia

PHIL007 said:


> Not really, most of them allow returns, sometimes no enough (14days), most of the time 30 days
> 
> Also .some cable companies accept to change the cable terminaisons (with a few exceptions when newer terminaisons would have to be molded). Even if it is far from being free, when one invest on a $1K cable, the cable is not lost if one change his headphone, Utopia againt LCD-4 or vice-versa, of for the next focal flagship.


Good to know.  My experience has been with Toxic, Effect, Plussound and DHC.  BTG has something like a 25% re-stock fee.  Norne was the only company I knew of that allowed no questions asked returns, don't know if they still do.  I know they mostly all offer retermination and allow damage returns, but I'd be interested to know which companies offer returns if you just don't like the cable.  It would certainly provide an option to audition outside of demo tours.


----------



## xxx1313

PHIL007 said:


> Still looking for a replacement to the stock cable of the Focal Utopia.
> 
> The Hydra 18 looked interesting but pure silver could be too bright.
> 
> ...



You could also look for a used cable to minize your potential loss in case of a resale.

Toxic also has a very nice silver/gold cable, the SW22. I allow myself to mention, that I offer a Silver Widow 22 V2 for sale (Focal Utopia / 2.5mm) here.


----------



## 495045

fiascogarcia said:


> Good to know.  My experience has been with Toxic, Effect, Plussound and DHC.  BTG has something like a 25% re-stock fee.  Norne was the only company I knew of that allowed no questions asked returns, don't know if they still do.  I know they mostly all offer retermination and allow damage returns, but I'd be interested to know which companies offer returns if you just don't like the cable.  It would certainly provide an option to audition outside of demo tours.



Hi, give me as many cable brands you know who make cables for the Utopia and I'll ask them about their return policy and then post the results. They are a lot of information about the Utopia, the cables but there is no "summary" by topic. Cheers


----------



## fiascogarcia (May 31, 2018)

PHIL007 said:


> Hi, give me as many cable brands you know who make cables for the Utopia and I'll ask them about their return policy and then post the results. They are a lot of information about the Utopia, the cables but there is no "summary" by topic. Cheers


Thanks!  All the ones I mentioned make cables with Utopia connectors.  Only other cable companies I'm familiar with but don't know the return policy would be Kimber, WyWires, or Whiplash.

Also, if you do get info on these, you might want to post instead on the Focal Utopia thread, as this thread should really only cover Toxic Cables info.


----------



## Arnaldo (Jun 18, 2018)

PHIL007 said:


> Hi, give me as many cable brands you know who make cables for the Utopia and I'll ask them about their return policy and then post the results. They are a lot of information about the Utopia, the cables but there is no "summary" by topic. Cheers





Arnaldo said:


> I've been doing a bit of homework on the subject of custom Utopia cables, as per the list below:
> 
> https://www.moon-audio.com/dragon-audio-cables.html
> 
> ...


----------



## 495045

xxx1313 said:


> You could also look for a used cable to minize your potential loss in case of a resale.
> 
> Toxic also has a very nice silver/gold cable, the SW22. I allow myself to mention, that I offer a Silver Widow 22 V2 for sale (Focal Utopia / 2.5mm) here.



Thanx, but I don't understand why they add 1% of gold which is a poor conductor (but very expensive) and I still wonder is silver will not be too bright for the Focal Utopia. I think Toxic silver cables would fit better HD650, Oppo PM3, Audeze and some HiFiMan and wouldn't give great results on HD700 / 800, Focal. I might be wrong but their policy, which I understand, is "no return" so all I can do is transpose on their cable my previous experiences occ copper / occ silver


----------



## xxx1313

PHIL007 said:


> Thanx, but I don't understand why they add 1% of gold which is a poor conductor (but very expensive) and I still wonder is silver will not be too bright for the Focal Utopia. I think Toxic silver cables would fit better HD650, Oppo PM3, Audeze and some HiFiMan and wouldn't give great results on HD700 / 800, Focal. I might be wrong but their policy, which I understand, is "no return" so all I can do is transpose on their cable my previous experiences occ copper / occ silver



From what I hear, compared to copper cables (Focal Utopia default cable, Black Dragon V2), gold seems to add low bass. The SW22 does not have the mid-bass hump of the Black Dragon, it just digs a bit deeper and is also more airy in the treble, with better sense of space and openness. It may still be slightly brighter overall than some copper cables, but it never sounds sibilant to my ears. While some may like the warmer sounding mids of copper cables, bass and treble are better with SW22's silver/gold. The SW22 is similar to good pure silver cables, but with low bass that I never heard from a pure silver cable.


----------



## 495045

xxx1313 said:


> From what I hear, compared to copper cables (Focal Utopia default cable, Black Dragon V2), gold seems to add low bass. The SW22 does not have the mid-bass hump of the Black Dragon, it just digs a bit deeper and is also more airy in the treble, with better sense of space and openness. It may still be slightly brighter overall than some copper cables, but it never sounds sibilant to my ears. While some may like the warmer sounding mids of copper cables, bass and treble are better with SW22's silver/gold. The SW22 is similar to good pure silver cables, but with low bass that I never heard from a pure silver cable.


Focal Utopia stock cable is only OFC. And you compared silver/gold cable to copper ones.
Regarding conductors, gold is only, far below copper and closer to the forth, aluminium, than to the second : 
*1* : Argent (63 x 106 S.m-1)
*2* : Cuivre (59,6 x 106 S.m-1)
*3* : Or (45,2 x 106 S.m-1)
*4* : Aluminium (37,7 x 106 S.m-1)

I guess that if gold added low bass, major brands would have used it in some of their cable. But I've no way to listen to it so you opinion might be more valid than mine, specially on DAPs. What kind of music are you listening to and what is your return policy lol


----------



## xxx1313

PHIL007 said:


> Focal Utopia stock cable is only OFC. And you compared silver/gold cable to copper ones.
> Regarding conductors, gold is only, far below copper and closer to the forth, aluminium, than to the second :
> *1* : Argent (63 x 106 S.m-1)
> *2* : Cuivre (59,6 x 106 S.m-1)
> ...



From what I remember, SW22 has only 1% gold, so there is not much influence on eletrical conductivitiy. I listen most to Rock, Pop, Metal, Electronics. My offer in the classifieds is a private sale without return.


----------



## Sotiris

Sorry but to wait 6 months to get a cable which you have already paid the whole amount is something unacceptable regarding the attitude  of a customer from a seller.

At least you could have send an email informing all the buyers about the issue of delay or at least post at your site an informative article. 

Its the least you can do to show your respect to them.


----------



## mmxxm

Xamdou said:


> From mid December to yesterday. Partly was because I changed my order halfway



Thanks for the reply/ advice. I'll go ahead an order a


mmxxm said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Would appreciate opinions on an upgrade cable for my Shure SE846's. Prefer a relaxed sound signature so assuming an all cu cable would fit the bill - any SE846 users out there willing to share their views?
> 
> Thanks in advance.





Xamdou said:


> From mid December to yesterday. Partly was because I changed my order halfway


Thanks for that.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sotiris said:


> Sorry but to wait 6 months to get a cable which you have already paid the whole amount is something unacceptable regarding the attitude  of a customer from a seller.
> 
> At least you could have send an email informing all the buyers about the issue of delay or at least post at your site an informative article.
> 
> Its the least you can do to show your respect to them.



Sorry, i have posted updates on Facebook along with one just now.


----------



## ltanasom

Frank, wish you and your family all the best.


----------



## cancam

Hi Frank, please check email.


----------



## Varekai (Jul 1, 2018)

In the market for a new cable for my Noble k10u. Did a bunch of reading in this forum. I recently bought a copper litz headphone lounge cable but it's not for me. I don't like how warm it made everything  but I'd be afraid that a pure silver cable would make the music too bright, but I also do love my bass. So I was eyeballing the Virus 24 occ so ce it's both silver and copper thought maybe it would keep a similar sound signature to the stock cable. But after reading on here seems a lot of people with K10 went with he silver widow 22 or 24. What's the big difference between the two sound wise other than the Guage of the wires? I also saw the hydra 18 mentioned. And which of these cables would also be the strongest since I bring my headphones to work and work out with? And help for a new comer would be much appreciated.


----------



## 495045

Varekai said:


> In the market for a new cable for my Noble k10u. Did a bunch of reading in this forum. I recently bought a copper litz headphone lounge cable but it's not for me. I don't like how warm it made everything  but I'd be afraid that a pure silver cable would make the music too bright, but I also do love my bass. So I was eyeballing the Virus 24 occ so ce it's both silver and copper thought maybe it would keep a similar sound signature to the stock cable. But after reading on here seems a lot of people with K10 went with he silver widow 22 or 24. What's the big difference between the two sound wise other than the Guage of the wires? I also saw the hydra 18 mentioned. And which of these cables would also be the strongest since I bring my headphones to work and work out with? And help for a new comer would be much appreciated.



Hi, the one of my wonders. But one point I don't understand is why after having bought ONE COPPER litz cable (which one) you consider that ALL are not for you. If I buy a cartridge with copper coils and don't like it, will I have to buy one with silver coils ? That's why buying a cable from someone who do not accept returns is a no way for me. Add to that that one don't know the cable purity, that they are very modest : "Toxic Cables has been leading the way in new design and innovation in headphone cables since it was founded in 2011." (if there are leading the way in new design, why aren't they manyfactures adding gold to their cable??? Which brand followed their ways), that it takes a long time to get the cable made (why ?), that they didn't answer my mails and that I'm very cautious about reviews which some of them might be friendly.

So try silver, copper, SCC from brands accepting returns untill you find the right cable for you or you might find you with a bunch of cheap cables for which you'll have paid more than for a high-end cable. Try also cables from brand who sell adapters : those are no cheap but you have one cable for many headphones.


----------



## jasonho

For those who missed Frank's update , here's what he posted on facebook


----------



## zuber (Jul 2, 2018)

and here is info about new lead times. From Toxic Cables webpage.


----------



## choisan

I was wondering who received the cable lately and when was the order placed?


----------



## 495045

jasonho said:


> For those who missed Frank's update , here's what he posted on facebook





zuber said:


> and here is info about new lead times. From Toxic Cables webpage.



I feel very sorry for his father being who was in the most infamous, most dangerous and least sterile hospital room I've ever known.

That might explained why my messages were not answered (even if I don't think the is only one person working for Toxic Cables).

Anyway, 3 years ago, Toxic cables took about 8 weeks for a cable.

Even without this dramatic situation the problems remain unresolved.


----------



## choisan (Jul 3, 2018)

the reason i asked is that i want to estimate my order availability from anyone of you lately received + 4 to 6 months per the latest notice.
my orders were placed mid apr for my wife's birthday in late aug, of course i would understand that a lot of you haven't received.
just simply want to have some idea, no intention to push.
no offense. family first.

i bought other cable before my toxic arrive


----------



## Atavax

In this trying time, don't forget to take care of yourself, Frank. 

Best of wishes


----------



## cancam

choisan said:


> the reason i asked is that i want to estimate my order availability from anyone of you lately received + 4 to 6 months per the latest notice.
> my orders were placed mid apr for my wife's birthday in late aug, of course i would understand that a lot of you haven't received.
> just simply want to have some idea, no intention to push.
> no offense. family first.
> ...



I placed my order in early March and should be due in early June, as during that time, orders should take 12 weeks to complete and dispatch
Haven't heard any news about my cable though


----------



## choisan (Jul 9, 2018)

cancam said:


> I placed my order in early March and should be due in early June, as during that time, orders should take 12 weeks to complete and dispatch
> Haven't heard any news about my cable though


thanks for the info. at least i know where we are about.

@Toxic Cables take care frank, take your time.


----------



## Blacktulipx

Hi, everyone!

I search nice cable for matching Sony 1Z with U18 Tzar. After a lot of time searching I decided to stop on Toxic cables (Medusa and Gold Widow). So may be somebody know and help me with choice: does Medusa make any siblings? Are Its mids are downfront or more upfront? Does Medusa has lack of midbass? Is Medusa with eim 64audio A/U 18 good combo or Gold Widow will be better?

Best wishes


----------



## choisan

i will definitely suggest medusa17 if you are looking for massive detail.
if focal is more you are looking for, then gw24.


----------



## PJBrownSkin

Just saw this on Toxic Cable’s Facebook page:

This is Max

Unfortunately I have some bad news as you knows Franks dad was unwell and passed away recently and on receiving the news Frank had a stroke which he did not survive.

We will all miss him greatly 

Unfortunately there are a lot of pending orders which cannot be completed at this time as I will be away now till early next year when Toxic Cables will continue business as I did make most of the cables myself so you can expect the same quality.

In the meantime as we are unable to access paypal to refund everyone can you please open as case to get your money back if you have not received your order and paypal will refund you as orders not shipped did not have tracking added to paypal.

Everyone's funds will be still in the account as I know Frank only removed funds for cables that were completed.

If you have any questions please message here and I will reply at earliest convenience.

I don't have password to email currently so don't email.

Thank you

https://www.facebook.com/171820399625727/posts/1129227123885045/


----------



## ltanasom

I am very sorry and sad to hear this. Frank was a great guy to deal with.
Frank, you will be missed.
All the best to his family.


----------



## choisan (Jul 18, 2018)

Feel bad for Frank and his family. rip.
My full payment paid over 1000 pounds can't be refunded.
His guy personal guaranteed he will produce them when toxic continues business next year in Apr 2019.


----------



## fiascogarcia (Jul 18, 2018)

Tragic news, and hopes that all will be as sensitive as possible with the employees who I'm sure are stunned and still trying to get their bearings amidst a sad and chaotic situation.  And Frank, a wish that you and your father may rest in peace.


----------



## Rowethren

Really sad new, Frank was a great guy. All the best to his family


----------



## Paul Graham (Jul 18, 2018)

I am so very sorry to hear this!

I had the pleasure to talk with Frank a lot when he was making my cables up and other things...
He was a very kind and generous person who will be dearly missed.
I will always remember with fondness being the one who "Named" the White Widow Line of cables!!!
All my thoughts with his family, friends and workmates at this sad time.


Paul.


----------



## longbowbbs

I saw that too. If true then it is terrible news. Frank's cables are fantastic, plus over the years I have enjoyed getting to know him.


----------



## 495045

I'm deeply sorry for them and most of all for their family. Can't say more but please let us know if we can help the family.

Please do not take it badly but sometimes families need financial help in those tragic moments. Please let me know via PM would that be the case. Feeling sad is great, solidarity (mine would be a rather small amount, what I can afford) is also great, no more nor less.


----------



## Shini44

Sad to hear this. i been using toxic cables for more than five years. sad to hear about this for real. frank was the best cable maker and so humble and nice. such a bad news for real.


----------



## Kiats

Frank was more than a talented cable maker to me. He was a Friend with whom I could discuss headphones etc... I am much saddened to hear the news...


----------



## syobwoc

I'm so saddened to hear the news about Frank. Back when I first got into hifi audio, I ordered a few cables from him and he was always super helpful and kind.  He will truly be missed.


----------



## zuber

This is sad news . I have been waiting for four months for SW22. Unfortunately I have opened a Case with PayPal now according to message on facebook.


----------



## myusernameislove

May love be amongst all in Universe.
My condolences and best wishes.


----------



## Joe-Siow

I'm very sorry to hear the news of Frank and his father's passing on. Frank was a very understanding and supportive figure to me.
My thoughts are with his family at this point.


----------



## maguire

I have been away for so long now.....Only just heard.....So Sad ....Devastated really. Oh Frank, you were one hell of a great guy to deal with, man I will miss you heaps, the whole Head Fi community is now poorer. Your cables were top notch, quality made, your expertise appreciated in your cables. So hard to believe...Now that's another dear friend I have lost this year....R.I.P my dear friend & may someone above look after your family. Its with tears in my eyes I type this.....


----------



## longbowbbs

Well said Chris.


----------



## choisan (Jul 19, 2018)

zuber said:


> This is sad news . I have been waiting for four months for SW22. Unfortunately I have opened a Case with PayPal now according to message on facebook.


i paid in full via bank transfer in UK over £1000 in apr for a medusa with CM Sony OFC termination and bw22 ver2 fitear with normal 4.4mm toxic termination for my wife's birthday gift (surprise) in Aug. i can't open any case in paypal. i got a reply from Max saying that he will make them in next Apr when he is back.
i also asked if he could ship me the material as an option other than refund, i will do it locally

What can i do????? first time purchase with toxic. Need advice.
Well understood that it is sad news to Frank's Family(my condolences) but i am sure i am not the only person in this situation.


----------



## Sotiris

choisan said:


> i paid in full via bank transfer in UK over £1000 in apr for a medusa with CM Sony OFC termination and bw22 ver2 fitear with normal 4.4mm toxic termination for my wife's birthday gift (surprise) in Aug. i can't open any case in paypal. i got a reply from Max saying that he will make them in next Apr when he is back.
> i also asked if he could ship me the material as an option other than refund, i will do it locally
> 
> What can i do????? first time purchase with toxic. Need advice.
> Well understood that it is sad news to Frank's Family(my condolences) but i am sure i am not the only person in this situation.



No i disagree with Max. I have also opened an issue in Paypal asking money back. If they money still exist they should be returned.


----------



## choisan (Jul 20, 2018)

Sotiris said:


> No i disagree with Max. I have also opened an issue in Paypal asking money back. If they money still exist they should be returned.


thanks for your suggestion.
i left message in max's whatsapp, toxic and frank's messengers, they read it the day before. And i sent my request to ask for unfinished material. none of them replied.

max was replying frank's facebook messenger.

i am going to open an issue in paypal to attach my bank transfer and email message with frank previously and recent dialogues with max.
see how it is going on.

i am fine either having the material to finish on my own if time is the concern of max, but not feel comfortable waiting until next apr,.................or no response


----------



## choisan

Just created a request to ask for refund, hope i get a response soon.


----------



## choisan

Sotiris said:


> No i disagree with Max. I have also opened an issue in Paypal asking money back. If they money still exist they should be returned.


did you also pay in full?


----------



## myusernameislove (Aug 16, 2018)

Hello Max,

If you read this, I will patiently wait for Black Widow v2 OCC Copper Litz earphone cable with mmcx connectors and 3.5mm termination, that I ordered on 13.3.2018 via my Paypal account. 

I wish you the best.
Do not be sad for long time. Lots of people pray for you and your friend.

Be well.

/edit After reading your advice on Facebook I asked for refund, and I received money back. Thanks. 

Michal


----------



## Atavax

anyone else order in January? I wonder how close i was to getting my cable


----------



## choisan

Oh, yours are the earliest non delivered at this moment. Max said delivery will at least resume next Apr.


----------



## proedros

how old was he ? bad news everytime someone dies at a young age

rip


----------



## mmxxm

Atavax said:


> anyone else order in January? I wonder how close i was to getting my cable



Yes. I placed my order for a Medusa headphone cable at the very beginning of the year.


----------



## mmxxm

choisan said:


> Just created a request to ask for refund, hope i get a response soon.



I to paid the full amount up front by bank transfer so would be interesting to find out how you get on.


----------



## choisan (Jul 21, 2018)

No, I just sent as a refund request. Let's see how it turns out. I was wondering how many of us paid in full? It may end up more and more.
Let's update each other

Four persons paid in full so far


----------



## mmxxm

choisan said:


> No, I just sent as a refund request. Let's see how it turns out. I was wondering how many of us paid in full? It may end up more and more.
> Let's update each other
> 
> Four persons paid in full so far



To be fair to Max he had responded to my messages and indicated he could not send me a refund as lack of funds but would send my cable out when he is back in April.

I'm considering my options.

Does anyone know how many people worked for Toxic excluding Frank himself and Max?

Tough blow for them along with Frank's friends and family


----------



## choisan

Yes, Max responded message Frank's Facebook messenger, also saying that he will send me cables next Apr.  This is the only option I got. So are you.
Again, I bought the cables for my wife's birthday in Aug, I paid over 1000 pounds in mid Apr. 
Other than waiting next Apr, what option he could offer?  Next Apr is too long for a waiting. It's only 3rd week of July now.
I did offer to take the cables material so that I can DIY as one option, the other option is refund. Waiting till next Apr would leave too much uncertainty.


----------



## nicknack40 (Jul 21, 2018)

I was looking at getting a decent cable myself while back for my Audeze LCD2-C's. Even though the stock cable was of nice quality the length was 2 short so i was looking around and got advised to go hear don't get me wrong there is no fancy named cables and the prices are as much as i really wanted to pay but there very highly made

https://oidiosound.co.uk/contacts/


----------



## ltanasom

What is the relationship between Max and Frank? Anyone knows?


----------



## choisan

Employee of Frank,.... That's it


----------



## nicknack40

This from the Toxic Cables Facebook page that max's Status on 18th July

Nndrew Chan Just whatsapp you with the transferred copy for your reference
Manage

LikeShow More Reactions
 · Reply · 3d



Toxic Cables You need to message me here I don't have franks phone or access to his whatsapp


----------



## nicknack40 (Jul 21, 2018)

So how on Earth has he got Frank's messenger???? You can't login to someone's messenger without there phone. Messenger is phone for calling exc


----------



## choisan

To clarify, I whatsapped Max's, left Facebook messengers to both Toxic and Frank's. Both messengers responded. 
My only wish is either to receive the material or refund. 
Hope Max And Toxic Cables solve asap.


----------



## bhlondon

To those caught by this terrible situation (for Frank's family, Max and others). My guess as to what's happening - and it's only that, a guess - is that Frank as owner/director of the business means everything will go into a legal limbo while his estate gets sorted out - which can take months. Family matters first, then executors of will etc, it can and will take a lot of time. While returning bank transferred money may seem simple, legally others may not be able to do it, it all depends on how things are set up (how many people have access to your pins and passwords for banking et al?) Having watched Frank's business from afar for a number of years (only bought one cable, had none responded emails, etc), I've seen nothing to suggest anything will end up 'fishy', it's just, for the moment, people dealing with shock and loss, and from what I've read Max has also had a lot to deal with recently. If you paid by bank transfer, that always comes with risks, that's the point of Paypal, credit cards when possible. I think everyone will get what they sent - it's just going to take some time. It's unfortunate for you but much more than that for others.


----------



## 495045

There would be another problem if the company was in France : who owns the patents ?


----------



## Sotiris

I have paid through Toxic cable's site by paypal for SW 22G...i have opened an issue and we wait response from seller until 30/7. After that paypal will decide what will happen with the payment. I will update.


----------



## zuber

Sotiris said:


> I have paid through Toxic cable's site by paypal for SW 22G...i have opened an issue and we wait response from seller until 30/7. After that paypal will decide what will happen with the payment. I will update.



I am waiting for PayPal response by 28 of July. Hopefully I will have more info by the end of the week. Lets wait then.


----------



## choisan

I am not here to talk about any family. I prayed for them in fact. I am talking about my money.


----------



## 495045

choisan said:


> I am not here to talk about any family. I prayed for them in fact. I am talking about my money.



You are not HERE to talk about PERSONNAL issues and YOUR MONEY. I pray you get your money back...


----------



## choisan

Thanks, I am here to chase my order not fulfilled or delivered or refund.


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm so sorry to hear about Frank's passing. My condolences to his family and friends.

In light of the recent news, we've removed some posts from the thread. Frank's loved ones are no doubt going through a rough time, so we're asking that everyone please keep them in mind when posting.


----------



## 495045

Ilias9001 said:


> Lol what? We are here to discuss about our orders and their fulfillment. Condolences and wishes are way more irrelevant than choisan's or whoever's money.
> I mean i agree it was a quite unfortunate event. But if some of you feel devastated because you actually knew Frank that well you could actually do much more than write about it on a cable appreciation forum page.



I'm intesrested in toxic cables (haven't been a great supporter as there was return possible), I don't care a dam about your order. What are you discussing ? All is "I don't know", "I hope a paypal anwer on...". What does it add to the subject ? Condoleances are irrevelant ? That shows who you are. Your orders are private deals, so is your eventual refund.

I don't know how it works in the US but in most of Europe, all personnal accounts of someone dead are blocked until the end of the inheritance procedure.

And there will be two procedures : Franck's father inheritance procedure as Franck's was alive when he father died, and Franck's inheritance procedure.

Do you think that when your order from and company and if the company is forced to bankruptcy you'll be refunded ? No kidding.

The only relevant point which might help those who have ordered is "who were the olders of the accounts".

The interesting points are the future of Toxic Cables (BTW, did you pay on a Franck personnal account or on a Toxic Cable accound), their next products and so on.

For your personnal problems, see with your bank, paypal, your legal advisor (knowing that These terms and conditions will be governed by and construed in accordance with English law, and any disputes relating to these terms and conditions will be subject to the [non-]exclusive jurisdiction of the courts of England and Wales.)

You bought from Toxic-Cables, I don't think this involves Head-Fi.

Here are the full details :
The full name of our company is Toxic Cables Ltd.
Our [registered] address is PO Box 311, Sevenoaks, TN15 0LQ
You can contact us by email to info.toxic.cables@gmail.com

May be you should try to send them a registered letter.


----------



## astrostar59

I have 'lost '£369. It should come back via PayPal, as they tend to protect the buyers IMO. But if Max has transferred it out of PP (accepted the money) than that is a problem as it will indeed be stuck in probate. I would hazard a guess that PP will refund anyway, probably have insurance cover for it.

My sympathies, totally bad situation for his family. But TBH someone should / should now take down that website, or it is going to be chaos. I bought in faith..... PP should also stop the account to no processing, then no more problems for both the family or clients.


----------



## 495045

AxelCloris said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Frank's passing. My condolences to his family and friends.
> 
> In light of the recent news, we've removed some posts from the thread. Frank's loved ones are no doubt going through a rough time, so we're asking that everyone please keep them in mind when posting.


@Ilias9001

I fully agree with AxelCloris so won't answer. Thing have to cool down.


----------



## Paul Graham (Jul 23, 2018)

People are going to feel upset because some of us were friends with Frank. It's a great loss, Far greater than any temporary monetary setback.
Maybe try to have some respect?

Some of us here have lost a dear friend and a respected figure in the trade.


----------



## eddie0817

A lot of people message me say that another cable manufacturer keep mention Frank is still alive, spread many rumors.
All I have to say is shame Toxic cables, wont help  your cable business.

Please be kind for this situation, and take your respect to others, spend the time to how to improve your cable.
It will be better.


----------



## Currawong (Jul 24, 2018)

Never mind.


----------



## 495045 (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm not used to all Head-Fi features, are we sure that the member who posts really works for this another manufacturer ? I might have bought from this manufacturer but if it's proven the rumors come from this maanufacturer, it's a no way.


----------



## choisan

_Can anyone who has sent Frank money or toxic cables by bank transfer (not Paypal) please send me a private message._


----------



## headinclouds

I have just learned of the sad news about Frank and his father.  
Frank supplied all the signal wiring for my amplifier builds and was always extremely helpful although clearly very busy.
My condolences to his family.


----------



## zuber

To all waiting for info from Paypal, here is what I have just received:

"We have concluded our investigation into your case and have decided in your favour."

It means it should be refunded within 5 days.


----------



## Sotiris

zuber said:


> To all waiting for info from Paypal, here is what I have just received:
> 
> "We have concluded our investigation into your case and have decided in your favour."
> 
> It means it should be refunded within 5 days.




It is important to defune when did you made the payment since there is a period of 6 months within you can claim you money back.


----------



## zuber (Jul 30, 2018)

Sotiris said:


> It is important to defune when did you made the payment since there is a period of 6 months within you can claim you money back.



I paid on 22 of March 2018.
Edit: I have got money back on Paypal account.


----------



## Sotiris

Update

I was refunded all the money from Paypal ,about 400 pounds 

I made the payment 18/1/2018


----------



## MiniaturelandAudio

Sotiris said:


> Update
> 
> I was refunded all the money from Paypal ,about 400 pounds
> 
> I made the payment 18/1/2018



You must have just been in the 180 day timeframe. I ordered on 12 Jan, PayPal are refusing to investigate because my complaint was made after 180 days. I was literally a few days out!!


----------



## choisan

How much it is talking about?


----------



## MiniaturelandAudio

choisan said:


> How much it is talking about?


@choisan 

Was this question for me? If so I only ordered one cable, just over £200 I think.


----------



## choisan

MiniaturelandAudio said:


> @choisan
> 
> Was this question for me? If so I only ordered one cable, just over £200 I think.


Yes, what will you do for this over 180 days dispute


----------



## MiniaturelandAudio

choisan said:


> Yes, what will you do for this over 180 days dispute



Well I contacted Max, the only option I was given was to wait until next year, when the business was operating again.

Trying to dispute Paypal was the most frustrating thing ever, they have atrocious customer service, like ebay. Their half automated/half copy-and-paste hack job responses were just awful. I sent 3 very different emails, they ignored pretty much all of the points and sent back almost 3 identical replies. I stupidly didn't realise Paypal had a 180 day time frame, but even if I had, I still wouldn't have put in a claim because Frank had contacted me, I was aware of the unfortunate events happening in his life, I was willing to be patient. Who would have known the tragic event that would follow.

Although Paypal have been very unhelpful, I am still hoping to get my money back from them. I paid using Paypal CREDIT (although not a credit card, they offer a debtor-creditor-supplier agreement) so I have raised a claim under section 75 of the consumer credit act. Seems ironic really that they wiped their hands of my complaint, yet as a credit provider, could be jointly and severally liable for any breach of contract under section 75. Of course at no point did they offer this as an option. They also have very little info about this on their site. I wasn't even sure if Paypal Credit was covered by section 75, but luckily under their credit agreement I found it listed so I am slightly more confident.

This probably doesn't help you sadly though.


----------



## notorious4163

Hi,

How are you guys?

I have recently purchased the Empire Ears Legend X (2pin) and was wondering what cable would you recommend? The Silver Widows 22/24 or Hydra18/22? And the difference?

I'm looking to maintain the clarity of the silver cables, while maintaining a deep bass that hits. Unfortunately, I didn't do my research enough, and I bought a cable from Ted Allen. I saw the Facebook post saying his cables aren't that good. Did I mess up with my Ted Allen Silver Cable? (Should I switch back to the Effect Audio Copper Cable?)

So my question is, what would you recommend? Silver 22/24 or Hydra I'm also looking to expand the soundstage and image and overall musicality/fun of the cables.

Best,


----------



## bvng3540

notorious4163 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How are you guys?
> 
> ...



Pw audio 1960s 2 wires, but if you can get 4 wires


----------



## fiascogarcia

notorious4163 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How are you guys?
> 
> ...


Don't believe everything you might read on Facebook.  First off, you're not going to be able to get any Toxic Cables till next year at best, unless you can get them on the classifieds.  Secondly, I currently own Effect Audio Leonidas, Thor 2 8 core, and Ares cables, and have owned the SW22  as well.  Frankly, Ted's Silver Litz T2 cable is very competitive soundwise, especially considering the markedly lower price.  It's a very cohesive cable, and his silver is particularly good at bringing out the lower end and maintaining a good sub bass, so I wouldn't think you made a bad purchase. I can't say how the pairing will be with the Legend X, but it works very well with my Phantoms.  Cables make a difference in sq, IMO, but it's not the huge difference you might expect when you are paying big bucks for cables.  I think sometimes we talk ourselves into thinking they're that much better because we subconsciously justify the amount of money we've spent on them.  Nevertheless, cables are fun to play around with to get that little bit of sq change you might be looking for.


----------



## notorious4163 (Aug 2, 2018)

fiascogarcia said:


> Don't believe everything you might read on Facebook.  First off, you're not going to be able to get any Toxic Cables till next year at best, unless you can get them on the classifieds.  Secondly, I currently own Effect Audio Leonidas, Thor 2 8 core, and Ares cables, and have owned the SW22  as well.  Frankly, Ted's Silver Litz T2 cable is very competitive soundwise, especially considering the markedly lower price.  It's a very cohesive cable, and his silver is particularly good at bringing out the lower end and maintaining a good sub bass, so I wouldn't think you made a bad purchase. I can't say how the pairing will be with the Legend X, but it works very well with my Phantoms.  Cables make a difference in sq, IMO, but it's not the huge difference you might expect when you are paying big bucks for cables.  I think sometimes we talk ourselves into thinking they're that much better because we subconsciously justify the amount of money we've spent on them.  Nevertheless, cables are fun to play around with to get that little bit of sq change you might be looking for.




Thank you for this! And yes, after further research I have learned the difference in sound quality. Ted Allen Cables are amazing and so are Toxic Cables 

In terms of sound quality tho, how would you fit Ted’s cable in? Can you maybe say rank the cable you’ve heard if that’s not too much trouble

and honestly i’m not gnna wait a year for a cable. l0l


----------



## NaiveSound

What is a good cable with a mid forward signature?


----------



## bvng3540

Are they still deliver diy parts and wires if we order it


----------



## choisan (Aug 23, 2018)

Absolutely not, whoever paid by PayPal over 180 days and full payment by bank transfer were told to wait for next Apr, no refund. 
Many of us are waiting for the magic Apr.


----------



## Schwibbles

I just received a refund on Aug 18th for my order from Feb 11th


----------



## RobertP (Oct 4, 2018)

So sad to hear this unfortunate news. Frank will be missed. I ordered Black Widow 26 gauge wire from him last year and I'm happy with the sound quality from the cable that I DIY. I have Sony WM1A and A18t CIEM. I can say that my Toxic cable sound noticeable more natural overall in comparison to included premium spc cable from 64Audio. The Black Widow is a hair warmer (well, not noticeable most of time) but still maintaining good high and mid 3D separations, soundstage and details. A bit more sub-bass also. I'm glad that I bought the wire before it no longer possible. Hope that the company will be up and running soon.


----------



## sensui123

I am deeply saddened after reading this news coming back to head-fi.  I was one of Frank's biggest customers because I absolutely believed in his products and have always been spoiled rotten with all the fine cables he's personally made for me.  The news devastated me because him and I have shared many things on a personal level and have become friends over the years...it took me days before I can even write about this.  I'm having a hard drink now not only wishing Frank's surviving family members my best...but also toasting to the loss of a friend and a great guy with a real vision in this industry.  Max...I don't know how to contact you but if you read this, feel free to reach out and I look forward to you possibly continuing Frank's legacy.  Live your life head-fi guys...enjoy every moment with the ones you love along with great music.


----------



## cho8

Only just came back to the toxic thread today as recent unfortunate incidents mean i have to slowly and selectively rebuild my heapdphones, players and cables collection.

Quite a shock to read the news about Frank(rip Frank)if only because you never expect these things to happen. I know many including myself have always told Frank to take care of his health and not push too much work wise only for sad news to take him in this way.

Hoping that his family is coping a bit better now and also that some of you who had ordered cables have your issues resolved.

It takes certain things in life to make you realize that money and possessions aren’t the most important things


----------



## 495045

cho8 said:


> It takes certain things in life to make you realize that money and possessions aren’t the most important things



Yes, and TRUTH and HONESTY are some of the most important things,


----------



## Uncle Monty

This has become a very sad and distressing thread. Can't believe what happened to Frank.

Has everyone who placed orders had their money back or are Toxic still in business?


----------



## Chris_Himself (Jan 8, 2019)

topkek


----------



## choisan

is he Frank?


----------



## Schwibbles

Uncle Monty said:


> This has become a very sad and distressing thread. Can't believe what happened to Frank.
> 
> Has everyone who placed orders had their money back or are Toxic still in business?



From what I understand, they were going to try to reopen sometime this spring (maybe March?). Or at least that was the plan.

I got my refund months ago for the order I placed in February last year. I want to say I got it back in August???


----------



## Chris_Himself

choisan said:


> is he Frank?


yup


----------



## whsvince

Chris_Himself said:


> yup



how did you know he is Frank?


----------



## Rowethren (Jan 9, 2019)

Edit - I am retracting this message


----------



## ayang02 (Jan 10, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Rowethren (Jan 9, 2019)

Edit - I am retracting this message


----------



## ayang02 (Jan 10, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Rowethren (Jan 9, 2019)

Edit - I am retracting this message


----------



## Rowethren (Jan 9, 2019)

Edit - I am retracting this message


----------



## Pingupenguins

I can't believe I'm finding out about this just now 6 months later, but definitely unfortunate news and I send my condolences to Frank and his family.


----------



## KimChee

Just read this, really sad, Frank was a great guy and his Scorpion with my JH16 was one of my fav Cooper cables of all time...his Silver Poison and Silver Widow were incredible too back...major loss to the profession and industry.


----------



## hkppl

Just came back and read this bad news....

RIP Frank, will miss you and your cables forever


----------



## scott5526

PayPal would not refund me last Oct as they said they only allow orders to be refunded up to 6 months and my order was 1 year old.

And I have not gotten any responses through the Facebook page in the last 6-8 months... trying to figure out how to get a refund or if my toxic coper venom order will ever be processed.

I’d heard an April 2019 re-open date thrown around, but have not heard anything in over half a year 

R.I.P. Frank


----------



## Ilias9001

scott5526 said:


> PayPal would not refund me last Oct as they said they only allow orders to be refunded up to 6 months and my order was 1 year old.
> 
> And I have not gotten any responses through the Facebook page in the last 6-8 months... trying to figure out how to get a refund or if my toxic coper venom order will ever be processed.
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat. I would be interested to know how you eventually deal with it. I will contact the fb page too but if you find out more about it, please inform me.


----------



## scott5526

Ilias9001 said:


> I am in the same boat. I would be interested to know how you eventually deal with it. I will contact the fb page too but if you find out more about it, please inform me.



If you paid via credit card you should be able to get a refund through your credit card company.


It’s the people that paid debit like me that are more screwed.


----------



## mmxxm

Has anyone out there heard anything from Max or anyone else regarding restarting Toxic and in particular fulfilling pending orders that were previously paid for?

I understand that they where looking to get back up and running about now.


----------



## choisan (Apr 29, 2019)

I am also waiting max to send my outstanding orders of 2 cables for more than 1k pound pad. I know a lot of people same situation  are waiting too,
Someone said Max was supposed to be back to UK apr23.


----------



## eddie0817

I am sending email to Max and message Toxic facebook from Apr23, but not getting a response, anyone had an update please share.


----------



## Currawong (Apr 29, 2019)

His name, as far as I know, is Mattabir Ali. https://www.facebook.com/matabbir

He was banned from here under the name "Parrots" for various reasons. 

I'm not going into the why or how (and don't PM me, I cannot help you) but you should really go to the police now. The people I spoke who still hadn't received cables paid him, not Frank.

Good luck.


----------



## scott5526

Currawong said:


> His name, as far as I know, is Mattabir Ali. https://www.facebook.com/matabbir
> 
> He was banned from here under the name "Parrots" for various reasons.
> 
> ...




I interacted solely through Frank


----------



## mmxxm

It would be interesting to get an idea of how many people out there have paid but have not had their orders fulfilled. I also paid Max direct but got messages from Frank via Toxic's email that all was in hand; that was in January 2018 - long time ago now.


----------



## scott5526

I’m wondering why Frank hired somebody with a dubious HeadFi history.
By all accounts Frank was highly respected & trusted, seems odd to undermine that with somebody who maybe wasn’t 100% trustworthy?

Wish this concern had been flagged by somebody while Toxic was still run by Frank.


----------



## choisan

anyone heard anything?? where are my cables? how many of us here? I paid 1100 pounds for a m17 and bw22, they were supposed to be my wife's last year august birthday surprise gift.
who else paid?


----------



## mmxxm

eddie0817 said:


> I am sending email to Max and message Toxic facebook from Apr23, but not getting a response, anyone had an update please share.



I, like yourself have not heard anything from toxic and/ or the gentleman going by the name of Max in spite of his earlier messages on various platforms that orders will be fulfilled.

Anyone else out there with more positive news to report?


----------



## choisan (May 7, 2019)

let's see how many of us here paid last year unshipped, can't create a table here, please add yours if you want to

#  Date Paid  #Items            #Amount (Pounds) 
1    Apr-18    M17, BW22    1100


----------



## zuber

choisan said:


> 1 Apr-18 M17, BW22 1100


This may be not for the unshipped, but just to capture:

22-Mar-2018, SW22, £340
I paid 10 days before you, and have the money refunded.


----------



## choisan

i paid cash via bank transfer, you were by paypal, of course you got refunded.
WE ARE TALKING ABOUT BANK TRANSFER.


----------



## scott5526

My purchase:
6-Oct-2017, Copper Venom & 1/4” adapter, £482.00


----------



## choisan

As far as i talked with someone here and in other forum, 
1. an asian brand paid more than £20,000.00
2. someone from HK paid £900.00
3. some from taiwan with unknown amount

Let me add up the accumulated total
#1  Apr2018, M17/BW22  £1100.00
#2 6-Oct-2017, Copper Venom & 1/4” adapter, £482.00
#3 an asian brand paid more than £20,000.00
#4 someone from HK paid for M17, £900.00

Total £22,482.00

If anyone of you knows of someone PAID via bank transfer (NOT PAYPAL), voice out here, or send me a private message.
I will not post your name here, just amount and description only.
I want to reflect the impact

You will be surprised how many of us and how much it is.


----------



## choisan (May 15, 2019)

I have put up a post in an asian forum as i believe some may not know how to proceed with this "funny" stories.
Please kindly inform any of your friend whom might pay, either adding up the post up there with detail or PM me.
#toxiccablescam
#matabbirali


----------



## choisan

and there are cables for maintenance un-returned too


----------



## panasonicst60

Toxic Cables said:


> The Viper and Silver Poison do look identical.



I tried emailing but it was not successfully sent. Trying to inquire about some custom cable...


----------



## eddie0817

Does anyone locate in Uk?
I did have the Toxic warehouse address, maybe can get some clue from there, as Max did mention all the raw
material stock in there, think could also find Frank's family to understand more detail, including the contact information of Max.


----------



## NigelJ

panasonicst60 said:


> I tried emailing but it was not successfully sent. Trying to inquire about some custom cable...


Unfortunately Frank, the owner of Toxic Cables, died in June 2018. Toxic Cables are not currently trading although the eBay page is still up, in addition questions have been raised in relation to payments made to Frank's assistant, Max, who originally stated that he would be dealing with outstanding orders when he returned in April 2019. Unless or until the situation is sorted out I would suggest that you have no dealings with Toxic Cables. This is all a shame as I was following this thread and about to order my first Toxic Cable last summer.


----------



## choisan (May 24, 2019)

if he really is,..................
If not, he is cursed by people saying rip


----------



## Uncle Monty

https://businesscoverexpert.com/blog/business-owner-dies/


----------



## Uncle Monty

https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/c...ompany-stops-trading-or-goes-out-of-business/


----------



## choisan

other than these 2 suggestion, what can we do beside to log at actionfraud? please kindly advise!


----------



## Uncle Monty

I'm guessing that Frank had no succession plan in place (his own sudden tragic death being premature and entirely unexpected) so that when he died the guy who worked for him did not automatically inherit the business, the stock and the cash from the outstanding orders. There may have been creditors who supplied raw materials wanting paid. Speak to your bank to see if there's any way of getting your money back. If you're in the UK, I would contact Citizens Advice in the first instance and maybe do a Companies House search to find out what the state of play is regarding Toxic Cables. The lack of any communication from the fella who worked with Frank or any family members (if there are any) is really poor and has tarnished the brand that Frank built up with his own sweat and tears. If the company's been wound-up then lawyers or liquidators should have been involved and creditors contacted. The whole affair makes me really sad.


----------



## scott5526

Unfortunately, speaking with my bank at least (Wells Fargo), they are unwilling to reverse any payment or take any action since the payment was approved by me.
The fact that delivery of the purchased product was not expected for 6-18 months and was never received makes no difference to them.

The only case they mentioned that they may be able to do something would be in the event the purchase/payment was not approved by the account holder.

Speaking to my bank and PayPal both, the only recourse they have offered is to report it to my government (USA), but that is a long, complex, painful process with no real assurance it would even result in getting my money back.

Anyone who paid via bank transfer or debit and waited > 6 months (which is/was normal for these cables) is thoroughly screwed with little to no recourse


----------



## Uncle Monty

and nobody's managed to get any answers from this 'Max' chap?


----------



## scott5526

Uncle Monty said:


> and nobody's managed to get any answers from this 'Max' chap?



He was responsive through Facebook until about September last year.
100% MIA since as far as I am aware.

https://m.facebook.com/Toxic-Cables-171820399625727/posts/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=0


----------



## Currawong

Currawong said:


> His name, as far as I know, is Mattabir Ali. https://www.facebook.com/matabbir
> 
> He was banned from here under the name "Parrots" for various reasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## VerloK

Does anyone know 3,5mm plugs like the ones from toxic? 
Like the solder points, easy to work with. 
Any other brand I know is Yarbo but they are damn bad in terms of build quality. 

Regards


----------



## iron2k

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1402513339889754&id=171820399625727

From Toxic Cables facebook

Hi All

Sorry I've been off the radar most of the year but unfortunately to be honest this will be the case till I'm now back early September 100% as I had some personal issues which are now mostly sorted and I have booking made now to be back September and guarantee orders to start shipping again end of September.

There's not much else I can say other then this. I've not been online till now so not sure what's been said and won't be again so won't be checking.

Apologies and thank you for your patience


----------



## KimChee

I’m sure people are beyond lost all hope, and if the unfulfilled orders are somehow completed the business is dead afterwards...


----------



## mmxxm

KimChee said:


> I’m sure people are beyond lost all hope, and if the unfulfilled orders are somehow completed the business is dead afterwards...



I am an eternal optimist however please spare a thought for those that have paid up front and still waiting for their orders to be sent through.


----------



## Currawong

The only thing anyone who paid should be doing is collectively going to the UK police.


----------



## Hellenback (Jul 26, 2019)

sensui123 said:


> I am deeply saddened after reading this news coming back to head-fi.  I was one of Frank's biggest customers because I absolutely believed in his products and have always been spoiled rotten with all the fine cables he's personally made for me.  The news devastated me because him and I have shared many things on a personal level and have become friends over the years...it took me days before I can even write about this.  I'm having a hard drink now not only wishing Frank's surviving family members my best...but also toasting to the loss of a friend and a great guy with a real vision in this industry.  Max...I don't know how to contact you but if you read this, feel free to reach out and I look forward to you possibly continuing Frank's legacy.  Live your life head-fi guys...enjoy every moment with the ones you love along with great music.



Late to this news so I doubt I'll receive a reply but....
If you knew him that well and had a personal history with him:
1. Did anyone actually find out what happened to Frank?
2. Is there an obituary available (as has been the case with any death of someone I knew well and for whom I wanted a memorial record)?
3. Did you (or anyone) have Frank's personal info, as most do when they have an ongoing "personal relationship".
4. Were all your orders fulfilled (sensui123) and when was your last?
3. Do/did you know Max too?

I'm simply asking a few questions as I have a Toxic cable that needed repair. My email to *info.toxic.cables@gmail.com *bounced back a couple of times yesterday and I followed the trail back to head-fi and found this news.

So,I just found out about the confusion and seeming fraudulent nature of the company shut down (and Franks apparent death) today.

I haven't been on head-fi much lately. IMO the fun kind of left the hobby when it started feeling like headphones became a status symbol competition; with companies trying to out-do each other re how much they could charge and have people keep _*hearing*_ actual improvements.

By now, for what's often charged, it seems that a couple of these companies should be sending the band itself in person (perhaps in a custom leather form-fitted pouch for each musician and his instrument)?

Anyway, the wait for a piece of "Toxic Jewelry" always seemed insane. But I was curious about all the fuss, so bought a Silver Poison cable second hand at about 1/3 the cost. I liked it fine for the $ I paid (but I wouldn't have paid more). And as it's several  years now, it's no big deal with the need for a repair.
But....at least when you pay the big bucks for a cable to a company like Cardas, you actually receive the product and a lifetime warranty. Even if they do charge wayyy too much, at least you have a cable for life.

It sounds like quite a few members were badly burnt, so I'm honestly sorry to hear that people were ripped off.
But I suppose if someone has >$500 to spend on an aftermarket headphone cable, they likely have real necessities already covered...(or I hope so). So I suppose there are far worse tragedies.

Although, the breach of trust is pretty hard to swallow; and a real shame on what used to be a very friendly forum....I really _do_ miss the old days on this site; back when normal people could afford what was on offer at "the high end"...._still_ love  my balanced HD650s 

I do sincerely wish good luck to anyone seeking legal recourse over this mess, as it sounds like luck is what will be needed.

BTW....sorry for the rambling post. I just noticed how it's all over the place. I'll probably edit it down later or the mods can always remove it if I've crossed some PC line (it's sometimes hard to know what's okay and/or "appropriate" these day).

Maybe I should have just said....

What a weird ending to this Toxic company''s story!


----------



## hifimanrookie (Jul 31, 2019)

sensui123 said:


> I am deeply saddened after reading this news coming back to head-fi.  I was one of Frank's biggest customers because I absolutely believed in his products and have always been spoiled rotten with all the fine cables he's personally made for me.  The news devastated me because him and I have shared many things on a personal level and have become friends over the years...it took me days before I can even write about this.  I'm having a hard drink now not only wishing Frank's surviving family members my best...but also toasting to the loss of a friend and a great guy with a real vision in this industry.  Max...I don't know how to contact you but if you read this, feel free to reach out and I look forward to you possibly continuing Frank's legacy.  Live your life head-fi guys...enjoy every moment with the ones you love along with great music.


I feel with you..just like you i had a special bond with Frank and like you also swore on the custom cables he made me over the years..hearing about his death shocked me..i didnt even sent condealnces...and as you..i was always in direct contact with him..and he was always talking about his rare snakes he bought from all over the world...hope all is well with his wife and kids...it makes me sick some people now even mentioning that he isnt death or worse that he is a fraude...unbelievable! Never spoke to max..so dont know him..hope he is as good as Frank and as honest as Frank was to me over the years...big loss! For now i am in a huge black hole concerning headphone cables as Frank created unbelievable good  sounding cables for unbelievable good prices..now he is gone and dont know where to go now...


----------



## imas69

Go to cosmic-cables.co.uk, they seem to have good stock and good intentions, the Jupiter cable that I bought with Furutech connectors is outstanding and was with me 
in a week. It's a sad loss for everyone but the World keeps spinning and we all need another option, my experience was good so I can only recommend them.


----------



## Uncle Monty

On Facebook 10mins ago:




Hey Guys

Back now, setting up the new workshop which should be done in 2-3 weeks then back to making pending orders.

If you have a pending order, please email me at the new email toxiccablesmatt@gmail.com

We are not currently taking any orders

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1449365298537891&id=171820399625727&__tn__=-R


----------



## Currawong

And replies from Frank's Facebook account. Really?


----------



## scott5526

Well, I got a response from that email when I mentioned my old pending order, so idk.

I’ll update if the there’s any real news on the order being processed.


----------



## scott5526

Matt has been quick/responsive through email and quoted a 2-3 week time to set up the new workshop, before beginning to process outstanding orders in the order received.

In my case he estimated 2-3 weeks for workshop setup + (estimated) 2 weeks for my particular order.

I will provide an update in a month or two.


----------



## Ilias9001

scott5526 said:


> Matt has been quick/responsive through email and quoted a 2-3 week time to set up the new workshop, before beginning to process outstanding orders in the order received.
> 
> In my case he estimated 2-3 weeks for workshop setup + (estimated) 2 weeks for my particular order.
> 
> I will provide an update in a month or two.


Same here


----------



## nickosiris

imas69 said:


> Go to cosmic-cables.co.uk, they seem to have good stock and good intentions, the Jupiter cable that I bought with Furutech connectors is outstanding and was with me
> in a week. It's a sad loss for everyone but the World keeps spinning and we all need another option, my experience was good so I can only recommend them.



I got in touch with Cosmic Cables to ask if they service IEM customers as I didn't see anything on their site, and they replied (swiftly) as follows:

"Hello Nick, thank you for your enquiry, at the moment we are waiting for stock of the 2 pin 78mm and mmcx connectors from the USA, we are hoping for their arrival at the end of the week and then it will probably be another week before they are on the website, all of the CIEM cables will be made with 6N 22 awg litz, each strand will be between 1.3mm and 1.5mm, they will be slimmer versions of the cables in our Planet collection, I will keep you updated as to when they go on sale. Best wishes Ian"

and later:

"Apparently the Eidolic 0.78mm 2 pin should be here with us in about 10 days. Best wishes Ian"


----------



## mmxxm (Oct 30, 2019)

Dear All,

Just to let you know that I recieved my pending order today.

Order was placed in December 2017.

Anyway, hope all pending orders are fulfilled.

All the best.

MM


----------



## ayang02

mmxxm said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just to let you know that I recieved my pending order today.
> 
> ...



Congrats! My original order was also placed around the same time as yours. The difference is I knew mine was completed around April 2018 but then I told them to hold off shipping the order because I decided to add another cable to my order.

Then the series of unfortunate events unfolded of course... Best wishes to Matt rebooting Toxic Cables!


----------



## mmxxm

ayang02 said:


> Congrats! My original order was also placed around the same time as yours. The difference is I knew mine was completed around April 2018 but then I told them to hold off shipping the order because I decided to add another cable to my order.
> 
> Then the series of unfortunate events unfolded of course... Best wishes to Matt rebooting Toxic Cables!




Well, I hope your order arrives soon.

All the best.

MM


----------



## AxelCloris

We've removed some posts that didn't meet Head-Fi's posting guidelines. Thank you to everyone for keeping the thread on-track. We appreciate it.


----------



## scott5526 (Nov 5, 2019)

Venom received - ordered Oct ‘17


----------



## Shiloh65

Glad to see these cables being made again. Interested in getting one for my CIEMs in the future


----------



## Paul Graham

Happy to see TC in action again. 
It's good to know Frank's legacy will be continued on.
I may even treat myself to a new White Widow. ( I will always remember winning that naming contest. Still have the cable now and it rocks! )


----------



## mmxxm

scott5526 said:


> Venom received - ordered Oct ‘17


Excellent news.


----------



## choisan (Jul 18, 2020)

......


----------



## ayang02

Also received my order today. This picture is taken by Matt:
 


Finally listening to BW22V2:


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Congrats to all.
I keep an eye on that.
Thanks so much, happy to see things keep moving.


----------



## eddie0817

I received both me and my friend's order today, they look awesome, the same build quality as usual, now I almost with full collections of Toxic cables.

Toxic cable is really back!




_A9A3990 by Eddie Hsueh, 於 Flickr




_A9A3991 by Eddie Hsueh, 於 Flickr




_A9A3993 by Eddie Hsueh, 於 Flickr




_A9A4003 by Eddie Hsueh, 於 Flickr


----------



## imas69

Could you please upload some photos that haven't been over enhanced so that we can see what they really look like in the real world. Thanks


----------



## KimChee

Incredible, I hope everyone else receives their orders as well


----------



## mvvRAZ

Are any of those green black widows available for purchase now?


----------



## Xamdou

mvvRAZ said:


> Are any of those green black widows available for purchase now?


It is, I was quoted £190 for it when I enquired max about it earlier this month


----------



## mvvRAZ

Xamdou said:


> It is, I was quoted £190 for it when I enquired max about it earlier this month


That's awesome, I've sent them a message on facebook 

Was the black widow pure copper?

Edit: answered my own Q sorry


----------



## Malevolent

eddie0817 said:


> I received both me and my friend's order today, they look awesome, the same build quality as usual, now I almost with full collections of Toxic cables.
> 
> Toxic cable is really back!
> 
> ...


Let me in to your Toxic Cables vault, bro!


----------



## jb122

Has anyone tried a Toxic Cables silver cable and also a Norne / Lavricables / Forza Audioworks cable and can compare their sound quality? Any comparison between the sound quality of these cables would be really helpful. I've been considering buying a Toxic Cables silver cable and trying to choose between these options.


----------



## Wes S

eddie0817 said:


> I received both me and my friend's order today, they look awesome, the same build quality as usual, now I almost with full collections of Toxic cables.
> 
> Toxic cable is really back!
> 
> ...


Wow!!!  Those all look incredible, and really made me interested in purchasing one.  I will be following this thread.


----------



## imas69

The only silver cable I own is https://www.cosmic-cables.co.uk/product-page/mercury-pure-silver, it is very well made and the sq is amazing in terms of both depth and detail, I think they also do an iem version, I don't
think Forza do a pure silver and although I have the Draug 3 from Norne it's difficult to compare as it's cu and to my ears the Silver sounds quote a bit cleaner.


----------



## jb122

imas69 said:


> The only silver cable I own is https://www.cosmic-cables.co.uk/product-page/mercury-pure-silver, it is very well made and the sq is amazing in terms of both depth and detail, I think they also do an iem version, I don't
> think Forza do a pure silver and although I have the Draug 3 from Norne it's difficult to compare as it's cu and to my ears the Silver sounds quote a bit cleaner.



Thank you. I think I'll go with a silver cable too.


----------



## jb122

Has anyone tried the Toxic Cables cable that has gold in it? I heard mixed opinions about the sound quality of cables with gold.


----------



## Xamdou

jb122 said:


> Has anyone tried the Toxic Cables cable that has gold in it? I heard mixed opinions about the sound quality of cables with gold.


I have the Silver Widow 22, smooth sounding cable.


----------



## jb122

Xamdou said:


> I have the Silver Widow 22, smooth sounding cable.



Thank you. This cable looks really good.


----------



## Limexx

can i  still place order on the website? will it eventually be fulfilled? i am aware of the 14 weeks wait


----------



## mvvRAZ

Limexx said:


> can i  still place order on the website? will it eventually be fulfilled? i am aware of the 14 weeks wait


Pretty sure you can. I placed mine a few weeks ago after asking some questions via email and Matt was very helpful and quick to respond


----------



## imas69

A 14 week wait, why so long, it takes 3 days to make a cable


----------



## Paul Graham

imas69 said:


> A 14 week wait, why so long, it takes 3 days to make a cable



Because for one they're not making just one cable.
And two, A quality product isn't rushed.


----------



## imas69

I sincerely doubt that they sell on the level that they were 3 years ago and considering I could build a quality house in 3.5 months I don't even think 
that 2 weeks could be considered rushing.


----------



## Zhiqiopera

Thanks to Eddie's help and Matt's work, I ordered SW22v2 at the beginning of October, and received the cable around mid of December. In the meantime, I have purchased a GSP4 from a local dealer.

These Toxic Cables are really really impressive.

SW22v2 is very much dynamic, full of strength, plenty of details, wider sound stage than average, and also smooth vocal. I must say it's might probably be the cable with the very best cost-performance ratio within USD1500. I would expect the Medusa17 to be better, but maybe not 2 more times better, given diminishing margin effect.

GSP4, as Eddie commented, is very much refined in the mids, warm while full of emotion and details. It might be a perfect fit for Spiral Ear 5-way Ultimate CIEM, obvious improvement on live recording of airy atmosphere.

Now I still have an order of BW22 on the way. Expecting if the BW22 could bring some more excitement.


----------



## spawnbleed

The Toxic cables is truly back!

I got my Medusa17, GSP4, BW22 and GW8 last week.
The quality are extraordinary. I'd like to share some pictures for you all.

Matt teaser of the new cable coming next month.
Can't wait to see!


----------



## mvvRAZ

spawnbleed said:


> The Toxic cables is truly back!
> 
> I got my Medusa17, GSP4, BW22 and GW8 last week.
> The quality are extraordinary. I'd like to share some pictures for you all.
> ...


Wooooah. I'm glad I ordered the Black and Silver Widows in green! And I'm also glad I didn't splash out on one of the more expensive cables so I can join in on the action for the new one


----------



## Xamdou

spawnbleed said:


> The Toxic cables is truly back!
> 
> I got my Medusa17, GSP4, BW22 and GW8 last week.
> The quality are extraordinary. I'd like to share some pictures for you all.
> ...


Any idea if it's a mid-range or flagship cable?


----------



## ayang02

I was impressed by the BW22V2 for my IEMs and thus decided to order an 8-wire version of the Black Widow for my headphones. After a few weeks wait, they arrived. Yes, they are thick!




 

I asked for L/R indicators on my cables and this is what I got, nice work!

I have to say, the communication during the ordering process is a lot better than it was two years ago. The build quality of the cables is more or less the same as before. Can’t wait for what’s next!


----------



## Marutks (Jan 21, 2020)

Does anyone know if it is possible to get furutech mini XLRs with cable?
*
They said yes.  *

http://www.furutech.com/2013/03/19/6098/

this is the best mini XLR, others are too long


----------



## Marutks

ayang02 said:


> I was impressed by the BW22V2 for my IEMs



Are those cables flexible and non-microphonic,  like Norne S3-C ?


----------



## Marutks

I think this plug would be great for copper cables. 

https://www.lavricables.com/cables/aeco-at6-1231g-pure-copper-6-3mm-1-4-connector-plug/


----------



## ayang02

Marutks said:


> Are those cables flexible and non-microphonic,  like Norne S3-C ?



I use the 4-wire for IEMs and just recently got this 8-wire for my headphones. I don't think either cables are microphonic, at least this has never bothered me while using them. I also have a Cardas Clear cable, which is somewhat more microphonic than the BW.

I also have no experience with the Norne S3-C so I can't compare the two. I can however, say that the BW is not as flexible as some of the other IEM cables from PlusSound or Effect Audio. It is by no means a stiff cable where it is hard to store but they are thick, which probably also makes them not as flexible as some of the other cables.


----------



## Kerouac (Jan 22, 2020)

ayang02 said:


> I use the 4-wire for IEMs and just recently got this 8-wire for my headphones. I don't think either cables are microphonic, at least this has never bothered me while using them. I also have a Cardas Clear cable, which is somewhat more microphonic than the BW.
> 
> I also have no experience with the Norne S3-C so I can't compare the two. I can however, say that the BW is not as flexible as some of the other IEM cables from PlusSound or Effect Audio. It is by no means a stiff cable where it is hard to store but they are thick, which probably also makes them not as flexible as some of the other cables.



I have the SW22 for IEMs over here for some time now. Indeed thicker and less flexible than the EA cables that I have, but more flexible than the Norne Silvergarde that I had in the past and sold after a few months.



From memory the Silvergarde had a bit brighter signature than the (slightly smoother) SW22, while both are quite revealing in the end.
Microphonics was also a bitt less on the SW22 although it's almost on a 'non issue level' for me personally. Fantastic build quality as well imo


----------



## Xamdou

Marutks said:


> Are those cables flexible and non-microphonic,  like Norne S3-C ?


Also an owner for the 8 wire version of BW22 here for my HD700. Non-microphonic and to me is flexible enough to move around or store it. Less flexible than EA's 26awg cables (my 4 wire lionheart) but more flexible than my 6 wire Area II which is also a 22 awg wire.


----------



## Marutks (Jan 23, 2020)

I ordered BW22 copper cable with AECO 6.3mm plug.

The cable costs more than what this page shows.  
https://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/product/black-widow-22-occ-copper-litz-headphone-cable/
The price for 6ft is £225 plus £25 per extra feet.

Has anyone tried Medusa 17awg cable?   It looks *THICK*.   I wonder whether it sounds any better than a thinner cable.

It would be very good to try those cables at London CanJam.


----------



## TheAttorney

Kerouac said:


> I have the SW22 for IEMs over here for some time now. Indeed thicker and less flexible than the EA cables that I have, but more flexible than the Norne Silvergarde that I had in the past and sold after a few months.



Was your SW22 the V1 or V2 version? Because the V2 version, introduced mid 2017, is very flexible - more flexible than the much thinner SP I had previosly bought.
I wrote a mini-review on the SW22 here:   https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/hifiman-he1000-planar-dynamic-headphone.748334/page-628

(scroll down a bit to get to my post)


----------



## Baird GoW

So somebody is back to making cables? Good cause I need my cable that they shipped me broken fixed.


----------



## SupperTime

I need a usb C to usb B(printer cable) just 6 inches in lengh
, does this place make that?


----------



## ayang02

What’s this? New Flagship cable from Toxic?



The “Phoenix”, 22AWG of gold-plated silver goodness. The cable insulation is softer than all the previous Toxic cables I own. New insulation, new internal structure, hence the new cable name.


----------



## Simple Man

ayang02 said:


> I was impressed by the BW22V2 for my IEMs and thus decided to order an 8-wire version of the Black Widow for my headphones. After a few weeks wait, they arrived. Yes, they are thick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are so pretty! They must sound Champions League.


----------



## 52203

ayang02 said:


> What’s this? New Flagship cable from Toxic?
> 
> 
> 
> The “Phoenix”, 22AWG of gold-plated silver goodness. The cable insulation is softer than all the previous Toxic cables I own. New insulation, new internal structure, hence the new cable name.


Yap, its the new flagship, they are in production now and priced for around 2K usd. 
Structure is gold plated silver-gold alloy. 
Hope someone can give an impression on comparison with Labkable titan au / Plussound X8 gold plated silver ~~ thanks.


----------



## Chris Kaoss




----------



## paulybatz

2000?????!!!!!


----------



## ayang02

Yes, $2k is expensive but do check out the price of the Effect Audio Horus Jumbo, also another gold-plated silver cable with similar specs.....


----------



## 52203

from the thickness I see on picture, I don't think there will be a 8 wire version. 

Anyone got their hands on phoenix can kindly share some SQ? I am really curious~~~thx


----------



## artpiggo

Not until the demo comes to distributor in my city.


----------



## hangjaijai

Hello everyone, can I ask is there any chances I can get the Piccolino (2 wire / 4 wire )? Looking for a very long time but already hard to get one nowadays. Thank you


----------



## Marutks

My Black Widow Copper cable arrived few days ago.  I think it is a perfect cable !    
It sounds like my S3 silver cables. I couldn't hear any difference whatsoever.


----------



## audio123 (Jun 11, 2020)

Very good synergy with the Luna and Phoenix. Phoenix is a very detailed sounding cable with a slight tinge of warmth and it boasts excellent extension on both ends. Vocals are rendered with sweetness.


----------



## Sunstealer

Ordered 16ft of Viper 24awg OCC Cryo Silver Plated 7n Copper wire from Toxic cables and made this specimen:





It is beautiful. The wire was really easy to work. I'll probably make another one with MMCX connections as well. Many thanks to Toxic Cables.


----------



## Skyfall806

Is there any retailer/dealers of toxic cable with inventory in stock for sale? The current waiting time on the iem cables is getting insane.


----------



## paulybatz

It’s worth the wait. Sooner you place. Sooner you get. They’re amazing cables.


----------



## Currawong

Since this thread is still here, I have to, once again, very strongly advise against buying from Toxic Cables. Frank handed over the company to someone who was banned from this forum, and connected with attempted scams years ago in the classifieds. The person who owns it also lied to one manufacturer that they never received a product that they had purchased, then after the manufacturer sent them a second, bragged about having duped them into sending them a second one free. 

There is also significant evidence that Frank is NOT dead, and this whole thing was a ruse by the current owner, and possibly Frank himself, for reasons unknown.


----------



## iron2k

Currawong said:


> Since this thread is still here, I have to, once again, very strongly advise against buying from Toxic Cables. Frank handed over the company to someone who was banned from this forum, and connected with attempted scams years ago in the classifieds. The person who owns it also lied to one manufacturer that they never received a product that they had purchased, then after the manufacturer sent them a second, bragged about having duped them into sending them a second one free.
> 
> There is also significant evidence that Frank is NOT dead, and this whole thing was a ruse by the current owner, and possibly Frank himself, for reasons unknown.


wait what???? Frank not dead???


----------



## Currawong

iron2k said:


> wait what???? Frank not dead???



A few of us have known the details for a while now. It's a long story, and since it involves information from people related or connected with him, I don't intend to share the details. The problem is that it was interwoven with so much speculation by one person that it never got posted about in detail.  But with years of history behind this, I can only recommend people steer very clear.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Jul 18, 2020)

Currawong said:


> Since this thread is still here, I have to, once again, very strongly advise against buying from Toxic Cables. Frank handed over the company to someone who was banned from this forum, and connected with attempted scams years ago in the classifieds. The person who owns it also lied to one manufacturer that they never received a product that they had purchased, then after the manufacturer sent them a second, bragged about having duped them into sending them a second one free.
> 
> There is also significant evidence that Frank is NOT dead, and this whole thing was a ruse by the current owner, and possibly Frank himself, for reasons unknown.



Stop with the lies, pretty sure this post will get deleted soon after.

You previously banned me by the user name parrots because I was selling cables here and your sponsors complained and having posted your sponsors selling silver plated cables as pure silver, you needed to remove that post and banning me was the way to do it.

Regarding your comment about me scamming someone saying never received and then laughing about it, post the whole conversation here, you have my permission to do so.

what happened was a faulty amp sent back to manufacturer and then stuck in customs when sent back, told manufacturer he should have declared correctly as I’m not paying tax twice so he said he would resend which they did (would think after tracking it, don’t you?) FedEx later delivered the other and I contacted the manufacturer to let him know that I received two, asked them to send shipping label or cover the return shipping cost to return it (my customers will tell you I always offer/pay for shipping costs for my mistakes without them having to ask) and they told me to keep it. Still have it here as was received and they can still have it back if you want to send the shipping label. Please do posta screenshot of the entire conversation showing that’s not what happened.

please also post about the other so called attempts and how you proved it was myself, would be very intriguing to find out about things i

you have a grudge because I told you were to get off when you banned me, once Toxic was launched you also called frank as you didn’t want to email telling him not to have me part of Toxic, he again told you were to go and you always knew I was working with Toxic, you going to deny that.

now here you are, having your strings pulled by your sponsors, just like the strings Frank pulled when he paid you and paid for most of our posts here. Most posts on here by Toxic having been paid for to be allowed to post.

reason I’ve avoided posting here till now, don’t fancy paying you $1,500 a month.

why shouldn’t people buy from Toxic, because people have not received what they paid for, you might find that I sent out over £100,000 worth of cables owed since I got back and sending cables regularly since. Everyone that was owed anything has received it since contacting me and if they didn’t contact me they can always at any point.

just posted pictures on Facebook of over £150k worth of customer orders currently in production.

await those screen shots and the ban 👍🏼
Best regards

Matt (Real name Matabbir)

sole owner/manager @

Toxic Cables

BTW, thank you for the posts head-fi can be held accountable for 👍🏼


----------



## Wes S (Jul 18, 2020)

Ouch! 

I have been extremely interested in your cables, and have seen some really cool looking pics of your wires.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Wes S said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I have been extremely interested in your cables, and have seen some really cool looking pics of your wires.  Keep up the great work!


Thanks you while I got a chance to reply.
Anyway, I’m off, anyone’s welcome to email me or email me for my number and we can talk 👍🏼
Stay safe


----------



## ayang02

I have received three orders from Toxic since they restarted. One order was placed months prior to their shutdown and I waited about two years for that order to arrive, soon after their restart. Two orders followed and they both arrived. Now I’m waiting for another order to arrive.

I don’t understand the scamming concerns when there is PayPal’s 6 month window in case you receive nothing within 6 months of placing your order. Another thing to note, they do have a distributor in Asia and I see their cables get stocked regularly in physical shops throughout China, Hong Kong, and Taiwan. So scam? Show the proof please!

There seems to be multiple “forces” attempting to smear this brand without showing any actual proof. I mean, it’s not like the BGGAR situation where there are multiple proofs showing this person is a scumbag yet he’s still thriving on YT.

I still have the PMs sent to me from Toxic’s competitor almost two years ago. That owner also echoed a lot of the same ideas here and he also thought that Frank’s death was a way for Toxic to run away with people’s money. Obviously  what happened since proved he was wrong, at least from my personal experience.


----------



## Currawong (Jul 19, 2020)

Before anything, if anyone is reading this out of curiosity, let me say this, NEVER, EVER WIRE MONEY to people when you can use Paypal. If they can't use Paypal, it is because they have been banned by them! 



> There seems to be multiple “forces” attempting to smear this brand without showing any actual proof. I mean, it’s not like the BGGAR situation where there are multiple proofs showing this person is a scumbag yet he’s still thriving on YT.



I was a moderator when a lot of things went down with Parrots. See below. The only "multiple forces" are the people whom were owed over $100,000 of cables when Frank supposedly died. I told everyone "Go to the police". I can no longer remain silent when people are trying to hype up a brand that has such a dubious history.



Toxic Cables said:


> You previously banned me by the user name parrots



I am no longer staff, so any of your comments about sponsorship don't involve me. If I was, you, and this thread, would have been gone long ago.

You admit being banned from the forums (it wasn't by me, but by another admin at the time). That means your presence here is a breach of the rules! People don't get banned for no reason!

Speaking of which, I called Frank, because you were also banned under the user name "headphonelove" who *tried to scam multiple people in the classifieds and bragged about it, * as well as having multiple other complaints about you, and the person whose business you destroyed (Cryoparts) who subsequently died from the stress. When you signed up, you were the ONLY PERSON from the new 3 Mobile Broadband service using the site, with one other exception, headphonelove!  After you were banned under that name, you signed up! I only regret not banning you as "Parrots" from the very start, based on that alone.

We know Frank isn't dead, and that his father didn't suddenly die recently, _because he died when Frank was a child!  It was confirmed by a relative of his, including in public! But you deleted that comment, didn't you! _Frank gave or sold the business to you at some point between 2012 and last year, so I guess you decided to continue to pretend to be Frank and, for whatever reason, thought that making up a ruse that he had died would deal with whatever caused you to end up owing so much money and cables to customers.

Glad that you are fulfilling customer orders, or are you? I hope it wasn't the result of having your real name posted that forced you to have to do it. If it was, then good! Maybe you don't want to front the courts _again. _I hope having a family has straightened you out. However, if you think your history is going to let you off, think again.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Jul 19, 2020)

Currawong said:


> Before anything, if anyone is reading this out of curiosity, let me say this, NEVER, EVER WIRE MONEY to people when you can use Paypal. If they can't use Paypal, it is because they have been banned by them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



let me get this right, you are basing me being the user headphonelove based on my uusing the same mobile network as them and millions of other people 😂😂🤣

Having my real name posted made me do it lol many of my customers, competitors, you and more knew my real name for the lat 9 years before this and I contacted several of them regarding the delays expected long before any post here telling them exactly who I was.

still awaiting the screenshots of the other accusations you made. All good and well making accusations when you don’t have anything to back those up other then I was using a particular mobile network provider as millions of other🤣 as for 3 being a new network at the time, they were launched in 2003 a good 4-5 years before you banned me.

BTW what you getting paid? 😄

am I fullfilling customer orders, damn if people saying I am still has you questioning that, you must be getting paid a fair sum, can literally see that chip on your shoulder.

front the courts again, when was the first time, I don’t recall as your comment would imply?

I must have also ceased taking orders and money from customers on my website for the last 3 months because I’m out to rip them off.

As for me outing your sponsor, they sold me £1000’s worth of cables before I started making my own as pure silver, when I realised it was not after they all started going green, they denied it and called me a lier saying silver goes green when it’s oxidised, could have just apologised so I posted here and it turned out I was right and they had to replace a lot of cables. But you came to the rescue, banned me and deleted that thread so more people wouldn’t hear about it, gotta protect your livelihood, right 👍🏼



Currawong said:


> Before anything, if anyone is reading this out of curiosity, let me say this, NEVER, EVER WIRE MONEY to people when you can use Paypal. If they can't use Paypal, it is because they have been banned by them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still hard to get over that detective work, I was using same mobile provided as someone else so I must also be them 😂

Anyway, as I am banned here (was banned for selling cables and not registering as MOT, this is what Jude told me when I spoke to him on the phone) so won’t be posting further, just wanted to air my side to malicious false accusations about me which you have not been able to back with anything other then speculation and lies.


----------



## Currawong

The person (whose name I blurred as I don't want to get them involved) is one of Frank's relatives. The screenshot was taken just before you deleted the comments. *He confirmed that Frank is alive and well. Frank is still on Facebook, and still posting! The business handover was confirmed by his relatives. Since you mention my 2012 phone call to Frank, he wanted to have YOU MAKE THE CABLES, so your first post not only lies about Frank, but lies about who made the cables.  It was, and IS your business!*

Thanks for confirming that you owe over $100,000 worth of cables to people. So did you send out a couple of new cables to people and ask them to post on Head-Fi to drum up business? Where did the $100,000+ of money *YOU, NOT FRANK *received for cables go?  

*The proof anyone should be providing is that you actually sent out the $100k+ of cables that you owe people, such as those who wired money to you.*

Anyone else still owed by Mattabat Ali/Toxic Cables? How many people who are owed cables actually received them recently?


----------



## Toxic Cables (Jul 19, 2020)

Currawong said:


> The person (whose name I blurred as I don't want to get them involved) is one of Frank's relatives. The screenshot was taken just before you deleted the comments. *He confirmed that Frank is alive and well. Frank is still on Facebook, and still posting! The business handover was confirmed by his relatives. Since you mention my 2012 phone call to Frank, he wanted to have YOU MAKE THE CABLES, so your first post not only lies about Frank, but lies about who made the cables.  It was, and IS your business!*
> 
> Thanks for confirming that you owe over $100,000 worth of cables to people. So did you send out a couple of new cables to people and ask them to post on Head-Fi to drum up business? Where did the $100,000+ of money *YOU, NOT FRANK *received for cables go?
> 
> ...



It was and is my business, that’s why all the payments were going to Frank 👍🏼

Why did I delete those posts, could be because they were your shills 👍🏼
So what your doing now is calling people posting here about receiving cables from me liers too, really. I don’t give out free cables, never, not even to the numerous reviewers that contact me each week.

what’s there to thank me about owing cables to people, that’s how the cable business in general works, people place orders and then when it’s ready they receive it, the hundreds of cables pictured on Facebook since the re launch should explain it, including the hundreds of cables shipped to my dealers since and the 180 cables I posted with a dated card next to it couple days ago 🙄

those screen shots tell me your in bed with a a competitor as he has been sending that exact screen shot to my customers 🤣

you can talk about frank or anyone as much as you like, fact remains is not a single person can come forward and honestly say they have been scammed or didn’t get what they paid for, anyone pending a cable from a new order is welcome to email me for progress pictures as most are in production.

fact also remains, you accused me of scamming a manufacturer for an amp and laughing about it, yet you have not been about to provide any proof regarding any of your claims. Your other claim, based on me using the same 3rd most popular mobile network as someone else.

*but lies about who made the cables.*

Is your head alright? Why are you pointing out the fact that it was me who made the cables, I clearly state in that post that I made most of the cables, man you need to get a grip.

at least now I know who’s pulling your strings, most of my customers have already been contacted by him so they know who it is, same person that was offering people discounts not to buy from Frank, same person that complained about our prices to admin on this group telling them how it’s effecting his business. Same person that’s been trying to put Toxic down for the last 9 years 👍🏼

*lastly as asked above, anyone who has or has not received their pending order from when Toxic was shut, please do post. Maybe even post the screenshot of your payment so you are not accused of receiving a free cable to post as he has done above.*

Better still Mr Shill, why don’t you contact every person who posted on this group about not receiving their order and ask them yourself, Many of whom I’ve received further orders from since.

Anyhow, going round in circles with you and it’s getting boring, time for you to go collect your payment for your posts 👍🏼


----------



## Currawong

I confirmed myself Frank isn't dead, independently of anyone else, and of those screenshots. If it weren't inappropriate to post the details of the people involved, I'd do so.

I think it says everything that you are more concerned about smearing me, than you are about not ending up in jail. 

Again, since we know that Toxic Cables has been your business for some time, where is the money that was WIRED TO YOU, that YOUR CUSTOMERS told me DIRECTLY about? Why don't you answer that question instead of trying to pin this on competitors?


----------



## Toxic Cables (Jul 19, 2020)

Currawong said:


> I confirmed myself Frank isn't dead, independently of anyone else, and of those screenshots. If it weren't inappropriate to post the details of the people involved, I'd do so.
> 
> I think it says everything that you are more concerned about smearing me, than you are about not ending up in jail.
> 
> Again, since we know that Toxic Cables has been your business for some time, where is the money that was WIRED TO YOU, that YOUR CUSTOMERS told me DIRECTLY about? Why don't you answer that question instead of trying to pin this on competitors?



getting boring now 😔

ending up in jail 😂 what for?

where is the money customers wired to me directly,would have been in the bank account to start with and they would have received what they paid that for, why don’t you go and ask them 👍🏼 Why don’t I answer that question 🤣 think that payment you getting blurring your vision, I’ve mentioned this multiple times already.

Done wasting my time with you 😘

Drop me a line if you need a hug 🥰


----------



## Currawong (Jul 19, 2020)

Toxic Cables said:


> ending up in jail 😂 what for?



Wire fraud!



Toxic Cables said:


> where is the money customers wired to me directly, would have been in the bank account to start with and they would have received what they paid that for



People wired money to you, then suddenly you make a fake "Frank has died" post, and you are "going to be away until early next year". No, they DIDN'T receive what they paid for. If it weren't for another manufacturer investigating who you were and what had happened, you could easily have run off with $150k and nobody would have any idea.

Easy as you think it is to smear this off as being a competitor trying to do you in, you can't avoid the fact that other people have proven Frank is alive and well _via his family members_, making your whole ruse the real lie and irrevocable proof of your continued dishonesty.



Toxic Cables said:


> why don’t you go and ask them



Indeed I am!


----------



## Toxic Cables (Jul 20, 2020)

Currawong said:


> Wire fraud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yawn

Wire fraud 🙄 

Here you go lying again about they didn’t receive what they paid for, anyone here can contact those that posted here and confirm. Yet at the end you confirm you haven’t even checked if they received their items or not yet still accuse me of it.

Run off with $150,000 🤣 that would be pretty silly to tarnish a successful company over a lousy sum of money.

Funny how you turn a blind eye to the face that these same customers posted few pages back about receiving what they paid for, but that don’t suit your paid agenda, does it 🙄

Why would any other manufacturer need to investigate who i was when they, you and many people knew who I exactly was, like you said yourself, you spoke to Frank about me 9 years ago, are you telling me you didn’t know what my real name was 9 years ago 🤣

Thanks for yet again confirming your a shill 😘

Lastly, I couldn’t care less what you or anyone else says about Frank, people are dealing with me now, I own Toxic Cables and when buying customers are welcome to contact me and pay a small deposit rather then full payment if they have concerns and rest once order is ready for shipment as has always been an option. Payment via PayPal. 

Come back to me when you have actual proof from paying customers, not so called claims from someone that’s paying you 🙄

Till then 🥰😘


----------



## Currawong (Jul 20, 2020)

Toxic Cables said:


> Here you go lying again about they didn’t receive what they paid for,



*When you posted the lie that Frank had died*, you had, by rough calculation from people who had outstanding orders, over $100k for unfulfilled orders, which you've confirmed! The ones I have spoken to _today_ are still very unhappy about the massive delay, and the blatant lies.

I have every good reason to point this out, and strongly recommend people stay clear of Toxic Cable, because of your long history of dishonest behaviour, which you've basically admitted to since you're banned from this forum, and verified the large amount of money you disappeared with *at the time* you posted that you would be away.

Instead of a: admitting you lied about Frank, and b: avoiding taking any responsibility for what you did, maybe you should admit you've lied now you have been caught, and explain where you were for over half-a-year with $100k+ of customer money! 

If I were shilling for a company, how is it I have never owned or received any products from them (let alone money)? It's easy to throw accusations, it's another to back them up with proof. Regardless of which, again, since you want to keep going down this path: You had $100k+ of customer money for over half-a-year. Regardless of what I or anyone else says, you can't run away from that. You lied about Frank,



> Frank is in the best of health. His father died 30 years ago.


 ← From a _relative, who then verified it via private correspondence._

and regardless of what I or anyone else said or did, you can't run away from that by trying to throw mud. Keep going. I can do this indefinitely. Even if you have sent cables to everyone you owed them, people need to know who you are and what you have done, so you don't end up doing this again in the future.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Jul 20, 2020)

🥱

All my answers already posted, now go collect your pay check 👍🏼😘

Didn’t you say earlier everyone is still owed what they paid for, but now that’s changed to they are still unhappy with the delays. I am sure they were, I wouldn’t expect them not to be.


----------



## paulybatz

I have a new to me cable...older generation and it’s awesome. Glad to have it.


----------



## CedricFromParis

I don't know who EXACTLY you are Currawong...

But I'm quiet sure that you strongly lie about Matt's scamings, Frank's death, and everything bad you have recently said about Toxic Cables is just bullshitt !

WHY such a fury about someone (that greatly overshadow all its old and current competitors in the Silver Cables business since 2012) who NEVER didn't scam you directly ?


----------



## Currawong

CedricFromParis said:


> I don't know who EXACTLY you are Currawong...
> 
> But I'm quiet sure that you strongly lie about Matt's scamings, Frank's death, and everything bad you have recently said about Toxic Cables is just bullshitt !
> 
> WHY such a fury about someone (that greatly overshadow all its old and current competitors in the Silver Cables business since 2012) who NEVER didn't scam you directly ?



I was a volunteer (unpaid!) moderator, and administrator of Head-Fi from 2010, when Head-Fi switched to being partly run by Huddler, and then Wikia, until the switch away from them, to the new forum.  "Parrots" was, and still is, a cable-obsessed guy who had multiple complaints against him from people who had sent him stuff, then he claimed he never received.  He started up a claim that a well-known cable manufacturer, CryoParts (Lee Weiland) was selling silver-plated copper cable as silver. Lee Weiland very literally died from the stress. Note the gross irony in this fact -- Lee is indeed dead, unlike Frank.

After Mattabir posted that Frank's father had died, and then Frank died himself, I was sent the screenshot I posted where a relative had posted he was alive and well, and told that it was all a conspiracy. The person who sent the screenshot contacted the person who had made the soon-deleted post, and found that he was one of Frank's relatives. When contacted, that relative explained that Frank's father had died when he was a child, 12 to be exact, and that Frank is alive and well. The relative also stated that they don't want to be involved. Other relatives were contacted and we found out that Frank had handed the business over to Mattabir ("Max") some time prior. There are recent photos of Frank, alive and well, with his current wife, who has his surname, online.  I have his address if someone wants to verify in person.

The person who took the screenshots, as well as customers, wanted me to take some kind of action, as did customers that I got in contact with, as there were many people in asia who had placed over $100k in orders, some via bank transfer, when Mattabir posted that he wouldn't be fulfilling orders. However, I said I would not say anything unless I had incontestable proof that Frank was alive. I now have that.  I have a lot more, but out of respect for peoples' privacy, I'm not going to share it.

Even though the customers I contacted have all received their cables, a year late, I feel it necessary to warn people about the history, and point out the truth of how he lied about Frank's death. What is more, one of his customers shared a screenshot of a message from "Frank", which, given what we know, was likely really from Mattabir, using Frank's FB profile. Given that Parrots/Toxic Cables/Mattabir _is banned here_ he shouldn't be on this forum at all.  Given his history, you deserve to be warned.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Jul 20, 2020)

Currawong said:


> I was a volunteer (unpaid!) moderator, and administrator of Head-Fi from 2010, when Head-Fi switched to being partly run by Huddler, and then Wikia, until the switch away from them, to the new forum.  "Parrots" was, and still is, a cable-obsessed guy who had multiple complaints against him from people who had sent him stuff, then he claimed he never received.  He started up a claim that a well-known cable manufacturer, CryoParts (Lee Weiland) was selling silver-plated copper cable as silver. Lee Weiland very literally died from the stress. Note the gross irony in this fact -- Lee is indeed dead, unlike Frank.
> 
> After Mattabir posted that Frank's father had died, and then Frank died himself, I was sent the screenshot I posted where a relative had posted he was alive and well, and told that it was all a conspiracy. The person who sent the screenshot contacted the person who had made the soon-deleted post, and found that he was one of Frank's relatives. When contacted, that relative explained that Frank's father had died when he was a child, 12 to be exact, and that Frank is alive and well. The relative also stated that they don't want to be involved. Other relatives were contacted and we found out that Frank had handed the business over to Mattabir ("Max") some time prior. There are recent photos of Frank, alive and well, with his current wife, who has his surname, online.  I have his address if someone wants to verify in person.
> 
> ...


So previously it was one person claiming they sent me stuff I said I never received and told everyone all about it in previous posts and asked you to show what I said wasn’t the actual truth and now it’s multiple 😂 why don’t you post an actual full screenshot/conversation of any of these false claims for anyone to take you seriously and know you are not getting paid to post all this.

I will leave it there and await actual proof Of this, just a full dated conversation of when this happened will do, u can blank out the persons name. Not something you conjure up now in messages 😘


C’mon back all these claims up with some actual proof, you’ve made several allegations already that have proved to be false, so let’s back it up 👍🏼

Because all you’re doing now is showing that your doing some serious a$$ licking for that bread.


----------



## CedricFromParis

Currawong said:


> I was a volunteer (unpaid!) moderator, and administrator of Head-Fi from 2010, when Head-Fi switched to being partly run by Huddler, and then Wikia, until the switch away from them, to the new forum.  "Parrots" was, and still is, a cable-obsessed guy who had multiple complaints against him from people who had sent him stuff, then he claimed he never received.  He started up a claim that a well-known cable manufacturer, CryoParts (Lee Weiland) was selling silver-plated copper cable as silver. Lee Weiland very literally died from the stress. Note the gross irony in this fact -- Lee is indeed dead, unlike Frank.
> 
> After Mattabir posted that Frank's father had died, and then Frank died himself, I was sent the screenshot I posted where a relative had posted he was alive and well, and told that it was all a conspiracy. The person who sent the screenshot contacted the person who had made the soon-deleted post, and found that he was one of Frank's relatives. When contacted, that relative explained that Frank's father had died when he was a child, 12 to be exact, and that Frank is alive and well. The relative also stated that they don't want to be involved. Other relatives were contacted and we found out that Frank had handed the business over to Mattabir ("Max") some time prior. There are recent photos of Frank, alive and well, with his current wife, who has his surname, online.  I have his address if someone wants to verify in person.
> 
> ...



Since you are totally unable to provide some real and definitive evidences of your very serious and thus, highly despicable allegations :
THANK YOU VERY MUCH to shut up definitively about that...
There should be no place for people like you on this forum !!!


----------



## Currawong

CedricFromParis said:


> Since you are totally unable to provide some real and definitive evidences of your very serious and thus, highly despicable allegations :
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH to shut up definitively about that...
> There should be no place for people like you on this forum !!!



To do so would require providing information about Frank's family, and they have stated, privately, that they want nothing to do with this. However, since you are in France, and England is just across the water, I can give you Frank's address if you like, as well as public pictures of him, including ones taken at Head-Fi meets, and you can go and knock on his door yourself.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Regardless of whether or not what @Currawong is saying is true, seeing how Toxic cables is handling the matter goes to show just how unprofessional the company really has become. Makes me really glad I sold the cables I purchased from them recently, and a little sad to see that a great company has become another toxic kid on the forums.


----------



## Kerouac

mvvRAZ said:


> Regardless of whether or not what @Currawong is saying is true, seeing how Toxic cables is handling the matter goes to show just how unprofessional the company really has become.



Exactly this!

I didn’t even know about _'headphonelove’s'_ existence / history before, but after I read those posts it stroke me how immature and aggresive, defensive this posts were in the past. Now I just see (and I’m no Sherlock here) a lot of similarities in style, while reading the present Toxic reactions. Of course this still might be a coincidence, but often when there’s smoke...


----------



## mvvRAZ

Kerouac said:


> Exactly this!
> 
> I didn’t even know about _'headphonelove’s'_ existence / history before, but after I read those posts it stroke me how immature and aggresive, defensive this posts were in the past. Now I just see (and I’m no Sherlock here) a lot of similarities in style, while reading the present Toxic reactions. Of course this still might be a coincidence, but often when there’s smoke...


Immature and aggressive is very well put. Regardless if he is said headphoneslove or not, the existence of decent and professional companies should be reason enough to avoid Toxic.


----------



## Toxic Cables

mvvRAZ said:


> Immature and aggressive is very well put. Regardless if he is said headphoneslove or not, the existence of decent and professional companies should be reason enough to avoid Toxic.


Let me leave this here, next time someone accuses you of wrongdoing, be sure to thank them and give them a hug, just don’t dare to defend yourself 👍🏼


----------



## Toxic Cables (Jul 21, 2020)

Kerouac said:


> Exactly this!
> 
> I didn’t even know about _'headphonelove’s'_ existence / history before, but after I read those posts it stroke me how immature and aggresive, defensive this posts were in the past. Now I just see (and I’m no Sherlock here) a lot of similarities in style, while reading the present Toxic reactions. Of course this still might be a coincidence, but often when there’s smoke...



haven’t you repeatedly posted negativity about Toxic Cables and Frank over the course of last few years that were removed by admin.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Toxic Cables said:


> Let me leave this here, next time someone accuses you of wrongdoing, be sure to thank them and give them a hug, just don’t dare to defend yourself 👍🏼


You aren't defending yourself, you're throwing a tantrum.


----------



## Toxic Cables

mvvRAZ said:


> You aren't defending yourself, you're throwing a tantrum.


Throwing a tantrum requesting proof of all the accusations that have been made against me, none that have been provided thus far and some of the false claims already shown to have been lies.


----------



## CedricFromParis

Kerouac said:


> Exactly this!
> 
> I didn’t even know about _'headphonelove’s'_ existence / history before, but after I read those posts it stroke me how immature and aggresive, defensive this posts were in the past. Now I just see (and I’m no Sherlock here) a lot of similarities in style, while reading the present Toxic reactions. Of course this still might be a coincidence, but often when there’s smoke...



Do you realize that the serious and repeated allegations before everyone, WITHOUT ANY REAL AND DEFINITIVE EVIDENCE at the end, to support such charges are particularly serious and even reprehensible in court, according to the laws of different democratic countries, this is called a *slanderous denunciation offence.*

Do you realize what kind of very bad consequences for the presumed victim of that ?
Severe depression, distrust of everyone, total loss of jobs and earning capabilities, and so on, and so on... ..and even worse for the saddest of them !

Do you realize that many innocent people, who have been the victims of this kind of human monstrosity (_totally false and particularly serious accusations_) in the past and until now, have ended up committing suicide ???

Come on guys, please, WAKE UP now...


----------



## Toxic Cables (Jul 21, 2020)

* lied to one manufacturer that they never received a product that they had purchased*
multiple complaints against him from people who had sent him stuff, then he claimed he never received



*The proof anyone should be providing is that you actually sent out the $100k+ of cables that you owe people, such as those who wired money to you.

where is the money that was WIRED TO YOU, that YOUR CUSTOMERS told me DIRECTLY about? Why don't you answer that question*

The ones I have spoken to _today_are still very unhappy about the massive delay,


so just couple examples, accused me of ripping off a manufacturer, once I put the truth out he has been unable to verify he’s claims and then it changed to multiple people.

Then without knowing anything continued to accuse me of still not sending out orders that Toxic Cables were paid for, when he actually checked and found out everyone had received their orders.

The worst of it was accusing my customers of lying and having free cables sent to post on here when these are the same customers that had to wait a long time to get their cables which he later confirmed others had received too.

If I had not posted here, people could have just believed everything he had to say and would have likely had a lot more to say with someone not being able to defend themselves, which I expect he was reliant on thinking I won’t be able to post on here.

So yes, I will be defending any accusations made my way, regardless if someone thinks it’s unprofessional to do this (using emojis) Shoe on the other foot and all that.


----------



## Kerouac

Toxic Cables said:


> haven’t you repeatedly posted negativity about Toxic Cables and Frank over the course of last few years that were removed by admin.



Nope! I have never posted any negative things about Toxic (or whatever other brand) on HF in the past, so none of my posts where ever removed by admin. FYI, I also still own a Silver Widow 22awg, which I still consider to be a great (build & sound) quality cable.

As a matter of fact, some years ago I exchanged multiple pm’s with Frank and they were all very friendly, positive and fun. At some point we even started talking about our private family lives. So, as I only have very positive memories of him, I was truly sad to read that he was dead. And believe me or not, now I’m also happy if he still lives, even if he should have scammed (by putting his death in scene) his way out of the company.

So, nice try to turn things (putting me in a negative spot) around. But unfortunately it doesn’t work this time.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Jul 21, 2020)

Kerouac said:


> Nope! I have never posted any negative things about Toxic (or whatever other brand) on HF in the past, so none of my posts where ever removed by admin. FYI, I also still own a Silver Widow 22awg, which I still consider to be a great (build & sound) quality cable.
> 
> As a matter of fact, some years ago I exchanged multiple pm’s with Frank and they were all very friendly, positive and fun. At some point we even started talking about our private family lives. So, as I only have very positive memories of him, I was truly sad to read that he was dead. And believe me or not, now I’m also happy if he still lives, even if he should have scammed (by putting his death in scene) his way out of the company.
> 
> So, nice try to turn things (putting me in a negative spot) around. But unfortunately it doesn’t work this time.


if that’s the case I will put my hand up and deeply apologies, I just recall someone with similar profile posting a lot of things on here while suggesting another company and having their posts deleted once reported.

I’ve just woke up after working all night, need to grab a coffee and wake myself up.


----------



## Kerouac

Toxic Cables said:


> if that’s the case I will put my hand up and deeply apologies, I just recall someone with similar profile posting a lot of things on here while suggesting another company and having their posts deleted.


Apologies accepted


----------



## ayang02

Currawong said:


> To do so would require providing information about Frank's family, and they have stated, privately, that they want nothing to do with this. However, since you are in France, and England is just across the water, I can give you Frank's address if you like, as well as public pictures of him, including ones taken at Head-Fi meets, and you can go and knock on his door yourself.



Am I reading this correctly!? You have someone’s personal address and you are willing to give it to anyone who asks? Is this even legal?

Throughout all your findings, have you taken a second to think why Frank hasn’t appeared yet to speak for himself? Maybe he’s okay being “away” and it may be too “stressful” to run his old business? Just to be clear, I have no way of verifying Frank’s status myself so I’m just assuming your findings are accurate here.

Anyways you previously mentioned that all negativity towards Toxic Cables in this thread came from paying customers. The information that you have disclosed in this thread thus far, any of them came from people in the same cable industry as Toxic Cables?


----------



## Currawong (Jul 21, 2020)

ayang02 said:


> Am I reading this correctly!? You have someone’s personal address and you are willing to give it to anyone who asks? Is this even legal?
> 
> Throughout all your findings, have you taken a second to think why Frank hasn’t appeared yet to speak for himself? Maybe he’s okay being “away” and it may be too “stressful” to run his old business? Just to be clear, I have no way of verifying Frank’s status myself so I’m just assuming your findings are accurate here.
> 
> Anyways you previously mentioned that all negativity towards Toxic Cables in this thread came from paying customers. The information that you have disclosed in this thread thus far, any of them came from people in the same cable industry as Toxic Cables?



What I'm saying here is, I'm not making this up, but Frank is alive and well. I'm not saying I'm going to share private information about him. I believe he is innocent in all this, and this is all the result of Mattabir trying to hide his identity and pretend to be Frank, up until whatever made him unavailable suddenly with $150k or so of customer money. I have (public) photos of Frank, taken after he supposedly died, and public data registration that shows he is alive, and couldn't be otherwise.

What there is not, is any record of a Frank Donghi having died in the middle of 2018. No public record, no obituary, nothing. This is because he is... again, alive and well.

If Mattabir wants to prove he is dead, then he can post the location of Frank's grave, or an obituary at least, or even a copy of his death certificate (publicly accessible) but he can't do that, because _no such things exist.




_

It's really stupid. If he had come clean about the handover from the start, none of this would have happened.


----------



## ayang02

Currawong said:


> What I'm saying here is, I'm not making this up, but Frank is alive and well. I'm not saying I'm going to share private information about him. I believe he is innocent in all this, and this is all the result of Mattabir trying to hide his identity and pretend to be Frank, up until whatever made him unavailable suddenly with $150k or so of customer money. I have (public) photos of Frank, taken after he supposedly died, and public data registration that shows he is alive, and couldn't be otherwise.
> 
> What there is not, is any record of a Frank Donghi having died in the middle of 2018. No public record, no obituary, nothing. This is because he is... again, alive and well.
> 
> ...



Again, a few things. I am not here to contest your findings and certainly don’t need further clarification about Frank’s status.

Has it occurred to you that Frank might be okay with all this?

From a paying customer’s perspective, I believe  the most important thing is receiving what we paid for. If that’s not possible, get refunded. Have you discovered anyone who got neither of that and was unable to get Toxic to properly respond?

I don’t see a reason why this thread shouldn’t exist when there is the LH labs & Light Harmonic thread around. I believe the money involved in that fiasco is in the millions, but feel free to correct me on that.


----------



## Currawong

ayang02 said:


> Again, a few things. I am not here to contest your findings and certainly don’t need further clarification about Frank’s status.
> 
> Has it occurred to you that Frank might be okay with all this?
> 
> ...



No, I don't think anyone would like people posting their public information online, which is why, except for just enough to prove my point, I have not. As I've already said, one relative contacted, after confirming a few things, explicitly stated that they didn't want anything to do with this. This isn't Frank's fault (unless you count the fact that I told him on the phone in 2012 that I strongly advised him, given his history on Head-Fi, to have nothing to do with Mattabir, and he ended up working with him, which resulted in this!). Again and again as a moderator, I let Parrots off, and again and again things got worse and worse, ultimately resulting in Lee Weiland's death. Now if nobody had investigated what happened when Frank supposedly died, we'd have this anonymous guy with $150k of customer money who would, for all we know, disappear.  I've seen people disappear with far less than that in customer money or products.

So far, the customers I'm aware of, have received what they paid for. How much of that was the result of public identification of the real owner of Toxic Cables I don't know. Now, at least, he can't do that in the future. If it resulted in him completing the orders, then good! 

LH Labs is a whole other discussion. They claimed to have done $12m in one year (I think this was 2015 or 2016) while in the middle of owing customers products. So far, only the Wave is primarily outstanding, and I don't have an amount to hand of how much that is in dollar terms, but I think less than $1m. Both LH Labs and Light Harmonic, as far as I'm aware, are defunct companies. I believe various forms of legal action or complaints are being taken against them at present.  

I should point out, given the above, the first thing I said to TC customers when contacted about this was "Go to the police". I did not want to start these series of posts, nor be involved. I only posted for two reasons: I had irrefutable proof Frank is alive, and when people started posting about TC again, it was imperative to make people aware of what had been going on before they send TC any more money, and so many years down the track we have another _"Has anyone heard from TC lately? I sent them thousands of dollars for product..."_ which I've seen happen _multiple times with different companies as long as I've been a member (and when I was a moderator)._


----------



## CedricFromParis

Currawong said:


> No, I don't think anyone would like people posting their public information online, which is why, except for just enough to prove my point, I have not. As I've already said, one relative contacted, after confirming a few things, explicitly stated that they didn't want anything to do with this. This isn't Frank's fault (unless you count the fact that I told him on the phone in 2012 that I strongly advised him, given his history on Head-Fi, to have nothing to do with Mattabir, and he ended up working with him, which resulted in this!). Again and again as a moderator, I let Parrots off, and again and again things got worse and worse, ultimately resulting in Lee Weiland's death. Now if nobody had investigated what happened when Frank supposedly died, we'd have this anonymous guy with $150k of customer money who would, for all we know, disappear.  I've seen people disappear with far less than that in customer money or products.
> 
> So far, the customers I'm aware of, have received what they paid for. How much of that was the result of public identification of the real owner of Toxic Cables I don't know. Now, at least, he can't do that in the future. If it resulted in him completing the orders, then good!
> 
> ...



So, reading you right, you’d rather "prevent" than "cure" ?

And just for this so-called one reason, you fully exaggerate, you lie for everything and at all times (or almost), 
and you are already trying to scare away all the potential customers while absolutely all the paid orders, from yesterday to today, were finally able to be properly delivered, even those with a very big delay for some customers ?!?

HOW MANY DIFFERENT VERSIONS of your involving will you finally give us ?


----------



## CedricFromParis

Currawong said:


> No, I don't think anyone would like people posting their public information online, which is why, except for just enough to prove my point, I have not. As I've already said, one relative contacted, after confirming a few things, explicitly stated that they didn't want anything to do with this. This isn't Frank's fault (unless you count the fact that I told him on the phone in 2012 that I strongly advised him, given his history on Head-Fi, to have nothing to do with Mattabir, and he ended up working with him, which resulted in this!). Again and again as a moderator, I let Parrots off, and again and again things got worse and worse, ultimately resulting in Lee Weiland's death. Now if nobody had investigated what happened when Frank supposedly died, we'd have this anonymous guy with $150k of customer money who would, for all we know, disappear.  I've seen people disappear with far less than that in customer money or products.
> 
> So far, the customers I'm aware of, have received what they paid for. How much of that was the result of public identification of the real owner of Toxic Cables I don't know. Now, at least, he can't do that in the future. If it resulted in him completing the orders, then good!
> 
> ...



*WHY don't you answer about the fact you have blanked the last name on the screenshot of the supposed Frank Donghi FB profile you have previously sent me by PM ?

WHY don't you send me the same screenshot with the well visible last name ???*


----------



## Currawong (Jul 21, 2020)

I sent you the link to the profile. You only have to be logged into Facebook to see it.

Likewise, I sent you the link to the freely accessible register of births and deaths: https://www.gov.uk/order-copy-birth-death-marriage-certificate

You can look up and find that, as per my screenshot above, there aren't any records of anyone named "Donghi" dying in 2018, or anytime in the last few years.

You've accused me of wanting to destroy this business. I don't care at all whether Mattabir runs a cable business or not. I do care when people come to me saying that a guy disappears with $150k of orders, and find out he has been a: pretending to be someone else, then b: pretends that they are dead so they can disappear, even if not permanently, with customer money, especially when that guy has a long history of complaints, including destroying one of his competitors (actually two, if you include the other company that was supplying him).

Edit: Here's your first post from 2015 on the forum:



CedricFromParis said:


> Hi,
> I'm a new "Head-fiRE" (or maybe "Head-fiER"?) and I just write my first post about a huge question which is about the missing of Frank Donghi (founder, manufacturer and owner of Toxic Cable in UK)...
> 
> Is someone here who can help-me to contact Frank (or his successor to make these wonderful Silver cables) because I have no news or any answer from him, despite my many messages (on his mailbox) from more than 1 month now...
> ...



"Frank ... or his successor..." -- So this handover from Frank happened back in 2015?


----------



## Fsilva

This seems like a Mexican Soap Opera....


----------



## ngd3

TLDR - "I faked a guys death to take a 6 month vacation or something using customer $ but that's between me and them. I'm catching up on orders now until my next 6 month vacation"

Yikes...Toxic guy, either explain how the business was handed over or stop replying because you're avoiding the main issue - IT SEEMS LIKE YOU FAKED SOMEONES DEATH TO WALK AWAY WITH $...prove otherwise


----------



## Toxic Cables (Jul 27, 2020)

ngd3 said:


> TLDR - "I faked a guys death to take a 6 month vacation or something using customer $ but that's between me and them. I'm catching up on orders now until my next 6 month vacation"
> 
> Yikes...Toxic guy, either explain how the business was handed over or stop replying because you're avoiding the main issue - IT SEEMS LIKE YOU FAKED SOMEONES DEATH TO WALK AWAY WITH $...prove otherwise



I’m done replying on here till any actual proof I asked for can be provided regarding dishonest allegations made against me, if what he said is true that it can’t be hard to post it up here.

((including destroying one of his competitors (actually two, if you include the other company that was supplying him).))

All well and good continuing to defend someone who sold people thousands of cables as pure silver when they were in fact silver plated copper.

im intrigued to know who the other person is who supplied us, seems you keep making things up as you go along.

Also why curawon keeps saying an anonymous guy would have gone off with the money, when he and the person he is speaking too all knew my name for 8+ years, hardly ANNONYMOUS.

*Now replying to you*

You do make a lot of sense, take a vacation with customers money and spend it all, come back and had to fulfill all those orders having spent all the money and left within nothing to purchase stock. Or I sunk a lot of my savings in to it.

Prove otherwise, how about the fact everyone got what they paid for.

How i acquired the business and what it took me to get it is none of anyone’s concern but my own.

I will be deleting this post soon as I’m not leaving this picture up, (deleted) One hell of a vacation that was.

Dated screenshot off my phone  And that’s me done here till some actual proof of all the lies about me is provided 👍🏼

I as anyone wishing to quote me to remove the pic from the quote as I just put this up for now and will be removing soon. It’s the last thing I wanted to have to post.

I’ve now said all I needed to say on the matter.


----------



## thecrow

i have no idea what the truths is here
re the Frank part of the story I take it on face value that what @Currawong is saying is what he believes to be true. I say that not because i know him personally but because of what i have read from his posts in the past. Again i take what he says on face value that it is what he believes to be true

so if that is the case I can’t help but think some seriously dodgy sh!t went down around/with Frank before the announcement of his passing. (And potentially the time leading up to that)

no other cable manufacturers or industry insiders have said anything, as far as i know, except a few that said at the time of his passing (words to the effect) that he was a great guy, a good guy to deal with, that he will be missed. But no one has added to that at all or mentioned the funeral or contacting Frank’s family’s or any other things like that. They have all gone very quiet. Maybe that’s just because they don’t want to get involved or have nothing to add.

that is all very very strange 

ps i have not done a search under the death registry but that adds to the strangeness.....

i am curious why no one will back up what @Currawong has seen/been told. Whoever who has provided that to him is in effect showing that something serious has definitely gone down. 

anyway......not much more to say and it appears there’s not much more to see

all the best for everyone


----------



## ayang02

Some paying customers knew about Matt’s personal situation around the time of “Frank’s death” two years ago and I’ve refrained myself from mentioning it at all thus far as it’s his private family matter. Since he has come out and mentioned it, I’ll provide the following screenshot:


For some of us, it was about giving enough time for Matt to handle his personal business, not about Toxic disappearing at all. I chose not to go to Paypal for refund at that time and that was my personal choice. I wanted to see Toxic get back running back then and I’m glad that it happened.

I did actually receive what I originally paid for and Toxic did not take my money even though I said it was okay to do so.


----------



## thecrow

ayang02 said:


> Some paying customers knew about Matt’s personal situation around the time of “Frank’s death” two years ago and I’ve refrained myself from mentioning it at all thus far as it’s his private family matter. Since he has come out and mentioned it, I’ll provide the following screenshot:
> 
> 
> For some of us, it was about giving enough time for Matt to handle his personal business, not about Toxic disappearing at all. I chose not to go to Paypal for refund at that time and that was my personal choice. I wanted to see Toxic get back running back then and I’m glad that it happened.
> ...


You, sir (assuming you are a male), are a gentleman  
Nice


----------



## Keirapc

Toxic Cables said:


> All well and good continuing to defend someone who sold people thousands of cables as pure silver when they were in fact silver plated copper


I was wondering who is this guy.


----------



## Currawong

Toxic Cables said:


> I’m done replying on here till any actual proof I asked for can be provided regarding dishonest allegations made against me, if what he said is true that it can’t be hard to post it up here.



Anyone can, for free, do a search of the UK birth and death records and see that no Frank Donghi died.

No, I didn't know your full name until you disappeared with customer money, and people started investigating.  Then we found out from Frank's family that he had handed over the business to you some time prior.

Maybe if you had simply said that you needed time off for family stuff, instead of making up this BS story about Frank being dead. People would have been OK about it. Maybe you should be a man and apologise for this ruse, instead of just being up-front.  Your daughter is beautiful, don't ruin it for her, and your wife and sons by pulling BS like this again.



thecrow said:


> i am curious why no one will back up what @Currawong has seen/been told. Whoever who has provided that to him is in effect showing that something serious has definitely gone down.



Nobody wants to be involved.  I didn't either, but I either stay silent or say something. It's not a fun place to be, especially as I can't reveal private information about Frank, such as photos of him after he "died" -- photos of the same guy who friends of mine met at UK headphone meets, or the discussion with his family, which would make it absolutely indisputable.


----------



## ayang02

Currawong said:


> Nobody wants to be involved.  I didn't either, but I either stay silent or say something. It's not a fun place to be, especially as I can't reveal private information about Frank, such as photos of him after he "died" -- photos of the same guy who friends of mine met at UK headphone meets, or the discussion with his family, which would make it absolutely indisputable.



Are you moving towards contacting Frank yourself? Since you have all the information and all that.


----------



## Currawong

ayang02 said:


> Are you moving towards contacting Frank yourself? Since you have all the information and all that.



For what purpose? His family contacted him when they were informed about him being reported as having died, so he knows what happened. Anyway, anyone can sign up on the UK gov site and prove for themselves that he hasn't died.

@CedricFromParis, who PMed me to say that I am insane and mentally ill (I guess that trying to warn people about someone and being willing to take abuse makes me mentally ill) asked what my final goal was. My goal is to make sure it cannot happen again. Whether that is because Mattabir is publicly identifiable, or simply stops pulling stunts like this again in the future, I don't care.


----------



## ayang02

Currawong said:


> For what purpose? His family contacted him when they were informed about him being reported as having died, so he knows what happened. Anyway, anyone can sign up on the UK gov site and prove for themselves that he hasn't died.



You don’t want to hear his side of the story? Really? Given what you found so far, you have no interest in what he has to say about all these?

So you also claim that he knows what happened. Why has he remain silent? Do you have information that he’s unable to respond or something?

So you are left with the conclusion that Matt lied about his death. If someone were to to lie about my status, I shall remain silent? Makes no sense at all.


----------



## Currawong

I don't really care. My goal was to prevent people being scammed. If Frank wasn't the one responsible, then it's nothing to do with him. If you want to find out, it's easy enough.


----------



## ayang02

Currawong said:


> I don't really care. My goal was to prevent people being scammed. If Frank wasn't the one responsible, then it's nothing to do with him. If you want to find out, it's easy enough.



I am sorry but from my perspective, if everything you say is right, Frank is also responsible for how things turned out. I don’t get how you blame Matt for everything without wanting to see the whole story. Just my two cents here.

I asked you this question before but you didn’t give me an answer: did another cable industry insider provide the information you found about Frank to you? This is in addition to your investigation into this whole matter. A simple yes or no would suffice.

Thanks


----------



## ayang02

First of all, I'm sorry if I seem to be hard on you but you've made some accusations against a business here. The evidence you provided is eerily similar to the messages I received from Toxic's competitor two years ago, that's why I seem particularly triggered. Again, sorry for that. I know it's not your duty to get to the bottom of all this.

But when you say all the negative "forces" against Toxic in this thread came from its own customers, I don't agree with that statement at all. Those who have subscribed to this thread for years know what kind of negativity Toxic receives from competition, even when Frank was around. This: https://audiotruth.wordpress.com/2015/03/19/silver-gold-2/ for example didn't come out of nowhere. Certainly when things are going downhill, these people will take advantage of that.

Here's what happened two years ago:






*Some context about how I got these PMs:*
Two years ago, Frank's death triggered a series of discussions in this thread. Someone was determined to tell everyone Frank is alive and well, but in a very trollish manner that resulted in his posts getting deleted by HF MODs. I clicked on this person's profile and I see he's only following one account which happens to be Toxic's competitor. I then also made a post about that which was quickly deleted as well. I received these messages right as the thread was getting "cleaned up."


----------



## Currawong

I called Frank and spoke to him. I really didn't want to. That was a very embarrassing phone call.  Not going to relay any conversation. It's up to him if he wants to do or say anything.


----------



## ayang02

Thank you so much! I’m sorry once again....


----------



## vonBaron

I'm pretty sure that question was postet before but still i ask.
How Toxic silver cables compare to Norne silver cable?
What is more sharp, more softer etc?


----------



## silversurfer616

As a Toxic cable owner I find this rather amusing especially as it seems since the new guy(Matt) took over nobody got scammed...just an almost eternal waiting time to endure.
But what’s really disconcerting for me is the idea that there are payments made to lobby certain brands by reviewers etc.
All I can say is that I visited High End in Munich last year and had a nice chat with one of the countless headphone people there who casually mentioned that they are fed up paying money to HeadFi only to be mentioned by important people in important threads.
Some things here seem to be rotten to the core.


----------



## Currawong (Jul 23, 2020)

When I was a moderator, I banned shills, and removed and forbade all discussion of those companies that had engaged in it. The strict enforcement against shilling is still in place as far as I'm aware.

Maybe as a Toxic cable owner you should be concerned that "the new guy" pretended to be the previous owner, then decided to fake they guy's death to avoid, even temporarily, fulfilling orders. That is _my_ concern.


----------



## CedricFromParis

ayang02 said:


> First of all, I'm sorry if I seem to be hard on you but you've made some accusations against a business here. The evidence you provided is eerily similar to the messages I received from Toxic's competitor two years ago, that's why I seem particularly triggered. Again, sorry for that. I know it's not your duty to get to the bottom of all this.
> 
> But when you say all the negative "forces" against Toxic in this thread came from its own customers, I don't agree with that statement at all. Those who have subscribed to this thread for years know what kind of negativity Toxic receives from competition, even when Frank was around. This: https://audiotruth.wordpress.com/2015/03/19/silver-gold-2/ for example didn't come out of nowhere. Certainly when things are going downhill, these people will take advantage of that.
> 
> ...





Since you have edit your PMs from 2018, I decided too to publish a very recent Private Messages exchanges between @Currawong and myself (NOT all our converstion from the start, just because that's too long and especially he made some new and so malicious allegations against Matt (and, to a lesser extent, Frank too) only by PM to me, that, fortunately, he did not post here to everyone yet), *only* *because he has adopted,* *at every time*, *and from the very first time until now*, a so weird (and very annoying at the end !) behavior *which consists in never, but never at all, answering to my many disturbing questions that could definetely invalidate his numerous and severe accusations.*
Disturbing questions that I have repeatidly asked, again and again, but without any success of right answers from @Currawong.
Sorry to insist on it, but it is my main point on the very strange fact that I never got the the least of a beginning, nor even a little partial, nor even a kind of an evasive response, everytime when it was too complicated for him to manipulate me !
Add to that, that he never takes into account, nor does he contradict, the many and different proofs that I gave him to demonstrate, from A to Z, how wrong he has been since the very beginning with Matt's supposed scams and Frank's death, and so on, and so on...
Thus, he acts like I never said anything and he keeps on, on a permanent loop, his arguments all more ridiculous than each other even though I have just proved him, once again, that he is totally wrong...   .. really impressive, one might sometimes to think that it’s a humanoiïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïd who bug !  
(Damn, it starts again !?!)   

A so strange attitude that made me quickly really think that he could possibly suffer by mental disorder.
After all, given his most strange behavior, it seemed logical and even obvious !
I also thought : "this guy (@Currawong) is most likely one of the too many followers of the "permanent conspiracy theories", on everything... or almost !"
But now, thanks to your decision to remind to all of us HOW MUCH NEGATIVITY Toxic Cables has received from some of its competitors at this time, even when Frank was alive, and to publish some of your 2018 PMs : *EVERYTHING becomes so much clearer now...*


Here, some of my last PMs with @Currawong :

*> message sent to Currawong (yesterday at 3:50 PM) :*

As I already wrote on this thread for two others Head-Fiers (mvvRAZ and Kerouac),
AND I REALLY HOPE THAT YOU WILL, FINALLY,  UNDERSTAND ALL OF THAT :

_Do you realize that the serious and repeated allegations before everyone, WITHOUT ANY REAL AND DEFINITIVE EVIDENCE at the end, to support such charges are particularly serious and even reprehensible in court, according to the laws of different democratic countries, this is called a *slanderous denunciation offence.*

Do you realize what kind of very bad consequences for the presumed victim of that ?
Severe depression, distrust of everyone, total loss of jobs and earning capabilities, and so on, and so on... ..and even worse for the saddest of them !

*Do you realize that many innocent people*, who have been the victims of this kind of human monstrosity (totally false and particularly serious accusations) in the past and until now, *have ended up committing suicide ???*

 Come on guys, please, WAKE UP now..._

I would just add this comment :

EVEN if you might were right about ALL you have already said about Matt, Frank, and the Toxic Cables company (I still believe, very strongly, this is absolutely NOT the case, but that’s another subject), *NOBODY, in the entire world, EVEN guilty* of all the things that you have already mentioned before, *deserve such relentlessness*, which strongly resembles to a limitless hatred !
*I therefore invite you to actively and deeply think on the serious consequences of your actions*, and this, before it will maybe too late, as you have already compromised yourself in what can be compared to a most abject witch hunt...
Are you really willing to assume such consequences (_Severe depression, distrust of everyone, total loss of jobs and earning capabilities, and so on, and so on..._ and, in the worst case :_* have ended up committing suicide*_), *only for you to prove to yourself that you are finally the true winner* *???

 ARE YOU REALLY THAT KIND OF HUMAN BEING ?!?


> Received reply of Currawong (yesterday at 4:05 PM) :*

Did you search the death register?


*>  message sent to Currawong (yesterday at 6:29 PM) :*

I have to repeat myself, again and again, and *it becomes frankly annoying in the end*, not to say more,
just because you have the very bad (and so much annoying!) habit of NEVER CONSIDERING or taking into account extremely serious and valid arguments, and, to the end : *to which you never answer by totally evading the question !
Almost all of your behavior proves, definitively, the great perversity of your mind...*

So, this will be my very last response (and questioning) about ALL that you have already said and wrote here :

EVEN if you might were right about ALL you have already said about Matt, Frank, and the Toxic Cables company (I still believe, very strongly, this is absolutely NOT the case, but that’s another subject), *NOBODY, in the entire world, EVEN guilty* of all the things that you have already mentioned before, *deserve such relentlessness*, which strongly resembles to a limitless hatred !
*I therefore invite you to actively and deeply think on the serious consequences of your actions*, and this, before it will maybe too late, as you have already compromised yourself in what can be compared to a most abject witch hunt...
Are you really willing to assume such consequences (_Severe depression, distrust of everyone, total loss of jobs and earning capabilities, and so on, and so on..._ and, in the worst case :_* have ended up committing suicide*_), *only for you to prove to yourself that you are finally the true winner* *???

 ARE YOU REALLY THAT KIND OF HUMAN BEING ?!?*

PS: I really think, and that is absolutely true (and this is not an insult disguised as a medical term) that you really need to be help by a psychiatrist, think about it before you continue to made some new evil and perverse things, to Matt and/or to anyone else, just because someday it could turn out very badly for you in the end (court and jail for example)*.* 

*> Quickly followed by this message sent to Currawong (yesterday at 6:42 PM) :*

And NOT, I have not waste my time to make any search on the U.K. death register,
just because so much of your arguments, from the beginning, and to until now, have been clearly wrong, totally false and deeply ridiculous !
Last proof on it with your edit of my very first post on this thread in 2015...


*> Received reply of Currawong (yesterday at 7:37 PM) :*

So my screenshots of "No matching results found" for a death by anyone named Donghi in 2018 is a lie too?

If anyone needs mental help, it's you. Have you thought of Lee Weiland's family at all, and what they had to go through when Lee died as a result of Mattabir's actions? Have you considered Frank's family, who were extremely angry when they found out Mattabir had said Frank is dead? 

No, you need to pull your head out of your ass. Maybe Mattabir should have considered the damage he did to other people before doing what he did, first.

(+ an attached file of a screenshot of the U.K. General Register Office which show a search made by @Currawong of the Frank Donghi death registered which ends with : No matching results found, the same as he have already published on this thread before)


*>  message sent to Currawong (yesterday at 9:06 PM) :* 

Again, you did not answer to my last questions !
Rest assured, I’ll easily get over it, because, in any ways, I do not expect anything else from you since *you adopting everytime this kind of poor behaviour from the beginning...*


Now, my reply to your last message : 

OKay...
So, you are a kind of super hero ?
Nobody asked your help to punish Matt, right ?
The Lee Weiland's family has never mandated you for anything, did they ?
Same for Frank Donghi's family too, isn't it ?

But YOU, "Mister HyperSuperCurrawong", decided by yourself, *AND ONLY BY YOURSELF*, to do justice by your own means ???

Definitively, you have some great mental disorder to cure as soon as possible, of course for yourself, but also and *especially for the innocent victims of your very serious delusions...*
Now, with all that you know, from myself, *from Matt (with the very serious disease of his first daughter which occurred at the exact time of what you blame him for) and also confirmed by @ayang02*, you decided to still continue, again and again... ..until what ?!?!?

WHAT DO YOU FINALLY EXPECT OF YOUR REPEATED, DEEPLY NEGATIVE AND SO MUCH PERVERSES ACTIONS AGAINST HIM ???

WHAT IS YOUR FINAL PURPOSE ???

WILL YOU REALLY ASSUME THAT A VERY BAD THING MAYBE WOULD HAPPEN AT THE END OF ALL OF THIS, 
ONLY AS A RESULT OF YOUR REAL BAD ATTITUDE AND YOUR ULTRA PERVERSE BEHAVIOR ???

WILL YOU DARE TO PRETEND, THEN, THAT YOU DID NOT ENVISION AT ALL, THAT THE WORST COULD HAPPEN, DESPITE ALL THE MANY WARNINGS ABOUT THIS, THAT I HAVE SENT TO YOU BEFORE ???


*> Received reply of Currawong (yesterday at 9:42 PM) :*

CedricFromParis said: WHAT IS YOUR FINAL PURPOSE ???                   

To prevent anyone being scammed by him again. Whether that is simply because he stops making up lies and becomes honest, or because his name means that the next time he can be traced by the police, I don't care.


*>  message sent to Currawong (yesterday at 11:08 PM) :*

He never scamed anyone and you perfectly know it...

So, now, this will be my very last warning about all that you have already sadly done here :
*STOP THAT, RIGHT NOW AND DEFINITIVELY before a real drama will happen !!!*

You are NOT a judge and *you are not even mandated by Lee Weiland's family nor Frank Donghi's family* !

You think you are WHO, exactly, to demand that Matt, who you do not know personally (all your defamatory allegations proves it widely !), becomes honest, and stops making 
lies ???
*How does this concern you, AFTER ALL ???*

You are so lucky (although you are a big coward, but, of course, one does not prevent the other) because you are living in Japan, and thus, you are well aware that you will never be reported, then, to have to explain your highly reprehensible behavior, with possible serious consequences for the real victims (Matt and his family), to the U.K. Police, and certainly after that to appear before a British court for a slanderous denunciation offence.


*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  End of the conversation between @Currawong and I *(for the moment)*.**  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*



*( ! )  I take this opportunity to invite everyone to deeply think, as much as possible, on the serious consequences that this whole sad story can bring to an innocent person (and even on a guilty one, simply because there are courts, with professional judges, and with a lawyer who can defend the accused person, whatever he/she/they have done, to dispense justice in an indisputable and in a really fair way).*

But @Currawong doesn't give a damn because he perfectly knows that he will never have to suffer the consequences of his acts of slanderous denunciation in public (the international Head-Fi forum precisely) because living in Japan and therefore, will never have to be accountable before a British court.
Maybe that's a complete shame, but it is just reality... ..and obviously @Currawong knows very well and appreciates it to its fair value !
There is a large flaw and this purely a big failure in our democratic systems when that kind of accountability circle is broken...
(for exemple : Carlos Ghosn who managed to escape from his Japanese house arrest, and who, now, thanks to the fact that he's living in Liban, will NEVER appear before the court in Tokyo. Very simple : no trial = no jail, even for the worst criminals)


----------



## CedricFromParis (Jul 24, 2020)

Currawong said:


> I called Frank and spoke to him. I really didn't want to. That was a very embarrassing phone call.  Not going to relay any conversation. It's up to him if he wants to do or say anything.



All this would be almost laughable if there were no possible serious consequences at the very end of this interminable tunnel !
Of course, given to your strange behavior when I ask you some disturbing questions while anybody else (of course a truly honest person) could easily and properly answer, I'm pretty sure that you will NOT respond to me (and before all the head-Fiers whom fervently follow this so intriguing thread) this time again... ..as always !

But I try it anyway, if, by chance, you wanted to make me look ridiculous in front of everyone :

1_ Since you supposedly would have had Frank on the phone, did he tell you that he knew about all this sh#it ?

2_ How did you have his private phone number since none of its many loyal and regular customers has succeeded to get it when he was alive and the boss of TC ?

3_ How long have you had this number to your own ?

4_ How long was your conversation, since you have so many questions for him..?
..and, obviously, he have so many responses to give you too, isn't it ?

5_ Did he ask you to continue your so dirty work, here, against Matt ?

6_ Do you accept to give him my phone number in order that he might call me back (even by hiding his number) ?

7_ Do you think, after this supposedly phone call with him, that he is completely aware of the possible serious consequences for his last business (definitive shutdown for Toxic Cable), him who cared so much about the good reputation of his "baby" ?

8_ Was this the first time you spoke directly to him in person ?

9_ (Only for the fun to be sometime silly and in a mocking mood) : did he tell you if he tried and then adopted the new Phoenix cable, fully created by his successor...
..is it like a foretaste of pure heaven or rather the hell ?
According to him, which is his favorite headphones to have the best listening experience with the Phoenix ?


----------



## Currawong

^^^^ Make Toxic Cables Great Again.


----------



## CedricFromParis

Currawong said:


> ^^^^ Make Toxic Cables Great Again.



WHY "make TC great again" ?!?

Did they fail in the past to offer some of the very finest Silver cables to the most demanding audiophiles ?

Is just a totally new vicious alegation against Toxic Cable ?

Or this is just your public allegiance for Trump's reelection ?   

Please, as usual, DO NOT ANSWER !


----------



## ayang02

Currawong said:


> ^^^^ Make Toxic Cables Great Again.



I actually prefer to see shorter wait times for Toxic Cables again


----------



## CedricFromParis

ayang02 said:


> I actually prefer to see shorter wait times for Toxic Cables again



You're right, because these cables are simply the best !

And, even if you could find, by luck, some equivalent quality cables to a very few competitors, and, icing on the cake, immediately available to order it because in current stock, you will have to pay the double, at the strict minimum, if it is not the triple or the quadruple (with the most greedy manufacturers) .

Nothing is perfect on earth, but the price / quality ratio is purely unbeatable !

So, waiting almost 4 month to enjoy his Headphones like if they were upgraded for the next generation, well beyond from what you have expected when ordering is finally acceptable even if is it NOT so fun however.

IMO the worst situation is : your stock cable is dead and your are finally ready to give a try to silver cables that you have so many heard into a good ways by others audiophiles (Toxic Cables to name it), so you decide to order one of the range, but... you can not enjoy your new toy before some long weeks..!

That's the badest trick which annoy everyone because you feel so urgent to put it on your Headphones set... and to enjoy your music as you had never heard before.

The only solution is to NOT waiting that your stock cable break down to make your decision to be intoxicated by the Silver addiction...
You will never go back to classic stock cables and even to the best copper (OCC) if your ears have had the chance to taste one of it.
Guaranteed satisfaction !


----------



## mvvRAZ

CedricFromParis said:


> You're right, because these cables are simply the best !
> 
> And, even if you could find, by luck, some equivalent quality cables to a very few competitors, and, icing on the cake, immediately available to order it because in current stock, you will have to pay the double, at the strict minimum, if it is not the triple or the quadruple (with the most greedy manufacturers) .
> 
> ...


Hahaha kinda awkward considering I got two toxic cables recently and they were mediocre at best... DHC is a company similar to toxic with similar waiting times but absolutely wipes the floor with them where build quality and cable wire is concerned



Currawong said:


> I called Frank and spoke to him. I really didn't want to. That was a very embarrassing phone call.  Not going to relay any conversation. It's up to him if he wants to do or say anything.


Might this be how you guys spoke?


----------



## CedricFromParis

mvvRAZ said:


> Hahaha kinda awkward considering I got two toxic cables recently and they were mediocre at best... DHC is a company similar to toxic with similar waiting times but absolutely wipes the floor with them where build quality and cable wire is concerned



I don't know what was your bad experience with any of their cables, maybe you was not lucky at the time for any reason...?
Of course, you are the only one who can judge, according to your own criteria of requirement, your received cables from Toxic and/or any other manfacturer.
But, *without questioning your own experience*, you are certainly one of the very rare exception that confirms the rule...
My own experiences with the wonderful cables made by Toxic were so good enough to been a very satisfied, an ultra convinced Toxic fan, and after that, it was so obvious to me becoming a regular Toxic customer, and this, til today !   



mvvRAZ said:


> Might this be how you guys spoke?



So, if I well understood your image, you can NOT believe, like me, that @Currawong got any recent news from Frank through a direct phone call with him, right ?
*In addition, how could he have obtained his mobile phone number when we all know that, during his lifetime, absolutely none of his most loyal customers did NOT get it ?*
But, him (@Currawong), who has never been in contact, and this, in any way, with Frank before his supposed recent phone call, could he supposedly succeeded manage to get the Frank's mobile number so easily and quickly ?
There is no longer any doubt about the fact, now definitely proven thanks to his last totally "bogus" argument, that *@Currawong takes all of us, on this thread, for absolute morons and thus, whom it would be so easy for him to manipulate us with arguments all more mad and ridiculous than the others !*


----------



## mvvRAZ

CedricFromParis said:


> I don't know what was your bad experience with any of their cables, maybe you was not lucky at the time for any reason...?
> Of course, you are the only one who can judge, according to your own criteria of requirement, your received cables from Toxic and/or any other manfacturer.
> But, *without questioning your own experience*, you are certainly one of the very rare exception that confirms the rule...
> My own experiences with the wonderful cables made by Toxic were so good enough to been a very satisfied, an ultra convinced Toxic fan, and after that, it was so obvious to me becoming a regular Toxic customer, and this, til today !
> ...


Nah I'm completely with Currawong on this one. There's evidently some dodgy crap going on


----------



## Limexx

How are the Phoenix cables as compared to others within the same price range?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Limexx said:


> How are the Phoenix cables as compared to others within the same price range?


Haven't tried the Phoenix specifically but the Eletech iliad is my favourite TOTL cable


----------



## Currawong

More entertainment!



CedricFromParis said:


> *In addition, how could he have obtained his mobile phone number when we all know that, during his lifetime, absolutely none of his most loyal customers did NOT get it ?*
> But, him (@Currawong), who has never been in contact, and this, in any way, with Frank before his supposed recent phone call, could he supposedly succeeded manage to get the Frank's mobile number so easily and quickly ?
> There is no longer any doubt about the fact, now definitely proven thanks to his last totally "bogus" argument, that *@Currawong takes all of us, on this thread, for absolute morons and thus, whom it would be so easy for him to manipulate us with arguments all more mad and ridiculous than the others !*



Gee, why would anyone whose business revolves around a forum not give an admin of that forum their phone number? Not to mention, for a die-hard fan, you really need to learn to read what your hero writes. See below. Wishing something were true, does not make it so.



Toxic Cables said:


> you have a grudge because I told you were to get off when you banned me, once Toxic was launched you also called frank as you didn’t want to email telling him not to have me part of Toxic, he again told you were to go and you always knew I was working with Toxic, you going to deny that.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Jul 28, 2020)

Although all my posts and all quotes of my posts were deleted as member Parrots, someone forgot to delete one(curawon) that shows I always used my name on here, didn’t need a detective to find it and then say I only completed orders as my real name was revealed.

post from 2011

Thought I’d just add this before I forget about this thread again.


----------



## CedricFromParis

Currawong said:


> More entertainment!
> 
> Gee, why would anyone whose business revolves around a forum not give an admin of that forum their phone number? Not to mention, for a die-hard fan, you really need to learn to read what your hero writes. See below. Wishing something were true, does not make it so.



@Currawong : 
*To be perfectly clear with you, once and for all :*
I REALLY DON'T CARE ABOUT ALL YOUR ACCUSATIONS, WHICH ARE ALL (or almost) TO VOMIT.
And I prefer to stand polite, because I definitely find that YOU (@Currawong), and your own methods, are particularly and highly despicable.
For me : *END of the story*

PS: I do NOT need to learn to read, because I read and understand properly, alas, ALL the crap that you have dare to inflict on us on this thread since too long til now.


*To all future potential new Toxic customers :*
I'm waiting for 3 new cables from Matt that I will maybe make a review, for real demanding Audiophiles, with the hope that this thread,
in the meantime, will have finally recovered his initial sense : to spoke in details about the cables sound quality of Toxic !


----------



## Currawong

CedricFromParis said:


> @Currawong :
> *To be perfectly clear with you, once and for all :*
> I REALLY DON'T CARE ABOUT ALL YOUR ACCUSATIONS, WHICH ARE ALL (or almost) TO VOMIT.
> And I prefer to stand polite, because I definitely find that YOU (@Currawong), and your own methods, are particularly and highly despicable.
> ...


----------



## eddie0817

Hi Currawong,

Thanks for a strong sense of justice!!

I am the Toxic cables fan and user since 2015 when I brought a second hand SW25.5 cable, no other reason, price is reasonable, the sound is great and with good quality, only one big concern is the long lead time.

I am kept in touch with Frank from 2015 to 2018 until bad news happened and re-catch up with current Matt from the end of 2019, I can exactly tell you they are different people. Voice, the attitude of reply email & message, Frank is more like the boss, replied email politely with kind of organization mind sense, Matt is more on the making cables and how to design it, he doesn’t even know how to type a message on Facebook forum properly when he restarts Toxic, even don’t know how to use computer and cable photo-taking (Sorry Matt, no offense), so can’t update it in the website. 

Back to 2 years ago, around the end of 2017 Frank start posting some bad news about his father (we all know it), further delay in lead time, and compensate with green SW22/BW22, and he told me the condition also not good for Matt’s new-born daughter.

From mid-2018 when bad news happened, the ‘’true’’ Toxic cable users are sad, and during that time DHC start spreading the rumour that Frank didn’t die, his father already passes away when he was kid, information from Frank’s stepfather, ex-wife and so on, and DHC PM those message to the victim who complained didn’t receive cable and refund included me, I am still keeping it

During that time, I remember it was you asked people to call the police and repeat the same story that DHC states once again, I did follow what you said, file a case in UK, because you are a reviewer and YouTuber!

After the end of 2019, Matt did come back as promised and delivered all customer cables, included mine, everyone happy and mentioned worth waiting.

As for now I saw the huge cables and order from Toxic Facebook for his dealer DUNU, and keep update the new cable-like Phoenix, Griffin Virus V2 and so on, almost 1 year keep it running, for me is happy enough already.

I don’t really care about what happened in the past if I am able to get my cable, quality, and sound is good, that’s it.

My only complaint about Toxic cable is due to the huge order from DUNU, it is crazy long lead time, I hope it will be back to normal if Matt can hire people. 

BTW, that are my IEM gears and collections, I do not only use Toxic cables.

Thanks again.




IMG_0794 by Eddie Hsueh, 於 Flickr




IMG_0800 by Eddie Hsueh, 於 Flickr


----------



## vonBaron

Silver Widow


----------



## doctorjuggles

No idea what the hell is going on in here and, quite honestly, I'm not interested in this kind of drama.

But I thought it was worth noting that this all kicked off as I'd just placed an order for some DIY parts and wire and was immediately concerned.
However, I needn't have been, as it arrived a week later, so from my own perspective, there doesn't seem to be anything to worry about.


----------



## Kerouac

eddie0817 said:


> IMG_0794 by Eddie Hsueh, 於 Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, that's some serious collection you've got over there! I guess you also could have bought a new Lamborghini (or something else mighty expensive) instead if you weren't in this hobby. And that impressive cable tower... how many weeks did it take you to create that, without it collapsing? 

Btw, I also see that you have both (Touch & 6K) new Lotoo daps. I have the Touch here on a loan now for a few weeks. Totally loving it (UI and sq / signature)!

Oh, and regarding cable sq in general. Imo it often comes down to synergy (which dap / IEM you use) in the end. For instance, my Zeus is _'married to' _a PW 1960 2w and my Phantom to a 4w EA Horus. Perfect synergy for the both of them to my ears. The SW 22 awg is usually on my Solar.


----------



## Ilias9001

I am quite shocked this matter got to such an extent. I am one of the buyers that did not get their cables in time but waited for Matt to restart manufacturing, and even contacted him for changes/tweaks concerning my updated cable needs which were followed promptly without adding extra cost even though they should. 

How can anyone imply that the so called 150k were stolen, whilst he actually fulfilled every pending order there was? Which of course applies to bank transfer buyers only, as PayPal users just filed a case and got their refunds.

It actually is quite suspicious that me and others that were part of this forum were contacted by dhc and/or other people here about Frank's fake death and stuff. Ignoring the fact that they have or might have some connection to rival companies, they still do not seem to have any actual evidence of their claims and are so involved and sure about this issue nonetheless.

Too fishy for my taste, everything seems to have worked out eventually, so what is this hassle all about?


----------



## Sunstealer

I bought 16ft of Viper cable from Matt a couple of months ago, then bought some more to make another cable. Because the cable was end of the reel, he gave me an extra 12ft free. The orders arrived quickly and without any fuss. He answered some questions for me without any delay and was always polite and considerate.


----------



## spw1880

Can anyone who owns both describe the sonic differences of pheonix and medusa for iem.


----------



## KenMan85

hifimanrookie said:


> i never heard scorpion..but did own the 8wire copper venom and the 8wire bw22..both excellent copper cables i swear upon if u want copper..i only since recently switched over to silver as i deeply hated how shallow and treble heavy and bass light almost all silver cables i tried out sounded like...i loved my copper venom and before the bw22...black widow...only when i tried a sw22 i believed silver would be good for me and my rig...as i once said in a review i did: the bw is unbeatable price performance wise..ANYONE who tried one will confirm that..if ur lookin for an excellent copper cable who doesnt sound to dark and is affordable ...bw22 is ur cable..i loved that cable on the modified darkvoice 337 tube amp and the modded he500 i once had... As i said..only the sw22 made me change to silver...copper venom is among the best copper cables u can ever buy in high end copper cable land..the bw22 is his little brother soundwise.


bw vs sw thoughts ?


----------



## Mediahound

So Is Toxic cables basically closed up now? I notice their website says they are not taking any new orders and existing orders could take 20 weeks (that's 5 months!).


----------



## sqz0914

Mediahound said:


> So Is Toxic cables basically closed up now? I notice their website says they are not taking any new orders and existing orders could take 20 weeks (that's 5 months!).


I placed an order in July purchasing a power cord cable. The company owner replied to my email for inquiring the price of a customized length. I think they are still running their business. But previous discussions seem to make me a bit worried. However, once I receive the cable, I will post my update here. Currently, a new order takes about 12-16 weeks to process.


----------



## Moostrkraaft

I placed an order for a Black Widow for my HE-6s in January of this year. After a few emails asking for an update I finally received a "Your order is complete" email a couple months ago. Since then, I have received nothing. This used to be a great company. R.I.P. I will need the community's recommendation on a new cable provider.


----------



## Mediahound

Moostrkraaft said:


> I placed an order for a Black Widow for my HE-6s in January of this year. After a few emails asking for an update I finally received a "Your order is complete" email a couple months ago. Since then, I have received nothing. This used to be a great company. R.I.P. I will need the community's recommendation on a new cable provider.



Wow. Thanks for the heads up. I'll be staying away from this company.


----------



## thecrow

Moostrkraaft said:


> I placed an order for a Black Widow for my HE-6s in January of this year. After a few emails asking for an update I finally received a "Your order is complete" email a couple months ago. Since then, I have received nothing. This used to be a great company. R.I.P. I will need the community's recommendation on a new cable provider.


I’ve been really happy with the quality, sound and prices of norne audio. But they can take a while to come out and tiu may need to follow up from time to time - my experience (and others). IMHO if you can wait they are great 

but have also recently ordered some silver cables from arctic cables for the first time. They are on the way  There is a thread here for them too.


----------



## Moostrkraaft

Toxic Cables did just reach out to me with a photo of a shipping receipt that identifies the first line of my address. I do not have what I have purchased, and that is why I am upset. I have no interest in harming any manufacturer. My Toxic Sennheiser HD800 cable still remains the best cable I have purchased to this day. Since entering into this hobby, I have gotten what I have paid for, and so this is new territory for me. If I am wrong in any way, I promise to this community that I will redress this entire situation. So far, there is no definitive proof of wrongdoing and only speculation.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Aug 29, 2020)

Moostrkraaft said:


> Toxic Cables did just reach out to me with a photo of a shipping receipt that identifies the first line of my address. I do not have what I have purchased, and that is why I am upset. I have no interest in harming any manufacturer. My Toxic Sennheiser HD800 cable still remains the best cable I have purchased to this day. Since entering into this hobby, I have gotten what I have paid for, and so this is new territory for me. If I am wrong in any way, I promise to this community that I will redress this entire situation. So far, there is no definitive proof of wrongdoing and only speculation.


As the item shows delivered in June, Royal Mail will will not do anything having spoke to them yesterday as it shows it was delivered to the address it was sent to.

Please contact USPS (email) and see what they have to say and you can email me their response.

We don’t sell much if any of the old HE connector cables, so I don’t have any in stock. I do have an SW24 V1 made up that you can have.

I have no intention of questioning you saying you didn’t receive it and can offer the above as a goodwill gesture.

Please email me your address and phone and il get this out via FedEx next day.


----------



## JTbbb

I ordered a Silver Widow 24 V2 OCC Silver Headphone Cable June 29th. It arrived today. Throughout this time Matt was very courteous and helpful to my queries. And here it is.


----------



## stinga

I bought a Toxic Viper ~6ft 3.5mm to 6.35mm cable from ebay and have converted it to an IEM cable. I bought parts from Matt and he has been amazing - always quick to respond to questions and providing replacement parts when I accidentally butchered it on my first attempt (I hadn't soldered anything in a very very long time).

I'd prevoiously been using a stock OFC cable with my IEMS and changing to the Viper (SPC) has dramatically changed the sound - I'm really enjoying it. I'm looking forward to purchasing some more stuff from Toxic cables later down the line.

I cannot recommend Matt's service highly enough.


----------



## Cakes

stinga said:


> I bought a Toxic Viper ~6ft 3.5mm to 6.35mm cable from ebay and have converted it to an IEM cable. I bought parts from Matt and he has been amazing - always quick to respond to questions and providing replacement parts when I accidentally butchered it on my first attempt (I hadn't soldered anything in a very very long time).
> 
> I'd prevoiously been using a stock OFC cable with my IEMS and changing to the Viper (SPC) has dramatically changed the sound - I'm really enjoying it. I'm looking forward to purchasing some more stuff from Toxic cables later down the line.
> 
> I cannot recommend Matt's service highly enough.



I can second this - I've had a great experience dealing with Toxic throughout October.

I've very recently been in touch with Matt, unfortunately it was about an issue with my old Copper Venom cables for the HD-800 - purchased from Frank a good many years ago - which had developed a fault.

Matt had offered a repair, and so I sent these in. When it came to the tear-down of the cables - which I think was unique in their range and a design later discarded after learning of a potential for the copper to be brittle - it looked like there could well be more than one area of fault. So for the price of the repair, Matt has discarded the existing venom and made me a brand new, top of the range large-gauge silver cable as a replacement. He's taken a substantial hit on materials and labour costs to do this, which has been hugely appreciated (particularly as I've been out of work for some time through Covid).

I can say only good things about my experience with this company.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Hi All,

Has anybody tried any of the Toxic cables with the HiFiMan Susvara ?    

And if so, which Toxic cable do you think is the best match for the Susvara ?


----------



## Kiats

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anybody tried any of the Toxic cables with the HiFiMan Susvara ?
> 
> And if so, which Toxic cable do you think is the best match for the Susvara ?



I use the Medusa. Not sure if Matt still does that. It was probably the last cable that Frank did for me - for the Susvara. For the LCD4, he did the Hydra. Which was the second last...


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Kiats said:


> I use the Medusa. Not sure if Matt still does that. It was probably the last cable that Frank did for me - for the Susvara. For the LCD4, he did the Hydra. Which was the second last...


Thank you Kiats for your reply.  Much appreciated. 

What were the changes to the sound using the Medusa as opposed to the stock HiFiMan cable that comes with the Susvara ?


----------



## Kiats

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Thank you Kiats for your reply.  Much appreciated.
> 
> What were the changes to the sound using the Medusa as opposed to the stock HiFiMan cable that comes with the Susvara ?



Firstly, the sound really opened up and you get to hear just how transparent the Susvara is; secondly, the density of the sound also went up a fair bit - with that you get a nice depth as well as width of the soundstage; finally, I got to hear fully the speed and nuances of the Susvara. 

So, if you ask me: was it worth it? Absolutely! Just as I said to Frank then: astonishing how it allowed the Susvara to show that it was a possible for a planar to sound as nimble or as quick as an electrostatic can, while sounding so organic and nuanced.

The Susvara remains my go to non-electrostatic. Much as I love the Final Audio D8000 or HE1000v2. Perhaps a bit less the LCD4. In fact, its balance with the Medusa easily holds its own in the same space as Stax 009, 009S, 007Mk1 or Mk2 or even the Hifiman Shangrila Junior.


----------



## Miller

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Thank you Kiats for your reply.  Much appreciated.
> 
> What were the changes to the sound using the Medusa as opposed to the stock HiFiMan cable that comes with the Susvara ?



Did you order your Medusa? If so, I would be interested in your findings since I am considering this as well. I do have some Cables made by Frank and would continue with Matt from Toxic when I decide to pull the trigger on the Susvara


----------



## justsomesonyfan

hydra 18 ordered! will go against my cema tianwaitian cable when arrives


----------



## ThanatosVI

Did anyone try the toxic power cables so far?


----------



## Kiats

justsomesonyfan said:


> hydra 18 ordered! will go against my cema tianwaitian cable when arrives


Would love to hear your impressions on the match up.  I have the Hydra for my LCD 4.



ThanatosVI said:


> Did anyone try the toxic power cables so far?



I have one of the early solid core silver dual XLR interconnects that Frank was experimenting with (and I was the fortunate and very willing guinea pig) for one of my amps and the Bricasti M1 DAC. Very good. What I love about Toxic silver is its never too bright. Great note weight and yet so smooth but transparent.  I am sure Matt has learned well and evolved into the master now.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Kiats said:


> I have one of the early solid core silver dual XLR interconnects that Frank was experimenting with (and I was the fortunate and very willing guinea pig) for one of my amps and the Bricasti M1 DAC. Very good. What I love about Toxic silver is its never too bright. Great note weight and yet so smooth but transparent.  I am sure Matt has learned well and evolved into the master now.


Could you post a picrure of this prototype?


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Kiats said:


> Would love to hear your impressions on the match up.  I have the Hydra for my LCD 4.


how is it? i just saw on the site that orders take 16 - 20 weeks so that's quite the wait there..


----------



## ThanatosVI

justsomesonyfan said:


> how is it? i just saw on the site that orders take 16 - 20 weeks so that's quite the wait there..


Yeah I am a Norne Audio Fan and thetefore no stranger to waiting times.
However 5 months is quite crazy "as default".
Imagine then also something happening that causes further delay, like supply problems for the material.

On the other hand it's fair to communicate if yoz have a backlog this big.

Anyways, it kept me from trying the cables so far


----------



## ajlolo

Love my Gold Widow & VE8


----------



## Kiats

ajlolo said:


> Love my Gold Widow & VE8


Lovely! I still use the prototype that Frank used me as a guinea pig for. heheh! And it is still as lovely today and still holds its own against newer cables. 




Blast from the past: One of the first Silver Widow 22 that Frank made. Uncovered it while looking for something else today. Will enjoy it this weekend. 

Here's a review for those who are unfamiliar with it: https://theheadphonelist.com/toxic-cables-silver-widow-22-24-awg/


----------



## Kiats

Some Saturday morning easy listening on the Shanling M30. LCD3 with Toxic cables Silver Widow 22 balanced cable. Turbo gain, tube output. Such sweet sonics. Learning to love my LCD3 once again with the help of SW22.


----------



## fdsa654hg

Has anybody tried any of the Toxic cables with the Sennheiser HD800S?

And if so, which Toxic cable do you think is the best match for the HD800S ?


----------



## ThanatosVI

fdsa654hg said:


> Has anybody tried any of the Toxic cables with the Sennheiser HD800S?
> 
> And if so, which Toxic cable do you think is the best match for the HD800S ?


So they apparently accept new orders again.
I have crossed toxic from my list since they have been overbooked for over a year now.

On the Frontpage it states
*Wait time on cable orders already placed and new will be roughly 14 weeks.*​
*I'm confident that they are good in quality though*


----------



## lycos

Has anyone ordered or received their order from toxic recently?


----------



## TK277

It's been a long time coming: I've finally replaced my old (2011-2013, can't remember) original single-wire venom cable. I bought the original cable second-hand and one of the wires snapped -- it was known for being fragile and I had moved around a lot thru the years.  

I placed an order with Matt around March 6 and the cable arrived last week!

Man, it's beautiful. I listen to a lot of rock music and the forward mids and detail makes my music shine. Great for pop, too.

Specs:

Silver Widow 22 V2 OCC Silver Headphone Cable
Toxic mini XLR (Black) for LCD-3
8 feet
Black Soft Nylon Sleeve & Shielding
AECO balanced connector


----------



## stellk3rn (Jul 1, 2022)

Quick review of TC Black Widow 22 V2 OCC Copper on Grado PS1000e (that have been modded to take a detachable cable).

The best description is that the sound is more open and very 'clean', also adding some pace and definition over the stock cable but never brittle, technical or bright. Soundstage is improved. In essence it is a very complimentary pairing with these headphones; to my ears emphasising precisely the special character that made me buy the Grado's. Switching back to the stock cable drops a veil over things and loses a level of engagement. These changes are especially noticeable at lower volumes where the TC helps the sound come alive at surprisingly low levels.

Add to that quality construction, a nice flexible and non-microphonic cable to use and sensible pricing (that shames some HiFi companies selling cabes) and I am very impressed. Worth the wait.

Bruce


----------



## Betzy (Jul 27, 2022)

Hey All,

(I have heard many cables…all ok, average, dull, bright- you name it.)

—But these Toxic Cables Silver Widow with the extra 1/4’’ custom for my headphone conditioner are superb.

I emailed Matt, and explained how my Susvr’s were not impressing me, and tried several cables, he immediately responded, and a warm and friendly discussion began between us!

I finally decided  to get  a custom 1/4’ end to end from my Quiescientnheadphone conditioner, and another for the Susvaras …😬
Matt is a dedicated Master, and knows his trade and audio, s well s how to exactly match cbles!  ..and modestly thanks his many listeners as which ones they prefer, so he has a good data base.

once my Silver Widows arrived I was impressed!

—have been warming in/ on playing Roon music for ~ 8hours or so…warming in…..(and as I mentioned before listening tonight; personally I thought the Susvaras were overrated …

But with these Toxic Silver Widow cables …..they are over the top and beyond my wildest dreams.

Every nuance….and detail…all in a natural pure soundscape.

I will never listen to my Susvara's without these Silver Widows!  And I am sure they will be better over the next few days as well!

Just had to send you this…because I am smiling from ear to ear! 😊

5 Stars  and beyond! ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️

Pink Faun 2.16x Ultra Music palyer
dsc Rossini DAC
jeff Rowland Capri2 preamp
Keces S300 Amp
w/custom Arhat light speed jumpers are special work from Joe Cohen for PHPAUDIO
Zynsonics adapter box
and alternate:
Ferrum OOR/HYPSOS amp
hifiman Susvara/s and he1000se
All Toxic Cables!


----------



## ThanatosVI

Betzy said:


> Hey All,
> 
> (I have heard many cables…all ok, average, dull, bright- you name it.)
> 
> ...


Is toxic back in business?

Not too long ago, there were lead times of 16 weeks and more advertised on the website.


----------



## Betzy (Jul 27, 2022)

ThanatosVI said:


> Is toxic back in business?
> 
> Not too long ago, there were lead times of 16 weeks and more advertised on the website.


Yes! back up and running 100%!

(Matt had a rough patch taking care of his infant daughter.)

But now, he is back in full force with masterpiece work, as I just received my order last week and every detail is superb.

I am taking care of my elderly Mum, and I can’t imaging running a business as well, when a family member needs you….Matt is one tough guy!

Again, I think these Silver Widows for the HiFiMan series are just the very best.

kindly,

Betsy


----------



## lycos (Aug 24, 2022)

My Silver Widow 22 has just arrived today. It’s such a beautiful cable with great workmanship.

First impression, it adds warmth, improves bass punch as well as lifts veils compared to prev cable.

Thanks Matt @Toxic Cables !


----------



## kiddotech

Is the black widow 22awg v3 a good cable for harman neutral tuned multi ba iems, namely, the moondrop s8? I was worried that the mid bass/lower vocals would be even recessed, or in contrast, being too warm and congested. Please tell me I’m just hallucinating.


----------



## eddie0817

Not many people have BW22 V3, as it just launched.

BW V3 is type 6 Litz structure and UPOCC copper, it will not be too warm, instead to be similar to Silver cable sound signature , slightly brighter and good treble extension.

FYI


----------



## kiddotech

eddie0817 said:


> Not many people have BW22 V3, as it just launched.
> 
> BW V3 is type 6 Litz structure and UPOCC copper, it will not be too warm, instead to be similar to Silver cable sound signature , slightly brighter and good treble extension.
> 
> FYI


Thanks for replying, but did you mean the bw22v3 is bright(?) like is it brighter than sw22 or any other silver cables? or under what conditions should I consider the bw22? I prefer vocal oriented cables with a big stage and pinpoint imaging. Thanks.


----------



## kiddotech

And also, is the bass decay on the bw22 slightly longer than silver cables? My s8 is kinda short in bass decay


----------



## kiddotech

*BW22V3
Sound impressions*


Memories - Conan Gray

Center image is very precise and clear, where Conan’s voice is natural and slightly leaning too bright. I feel like the soundstage is ‘round’, which is uncommon for the moondrop S8 I’m using. It’s never a bad thing tho, I tend to enjoy the soundstage this way. soundstage depth is very good if you love air more than intimacy. The crashes and sibilant tones is slightly smoothened but keeps the brilliance of treble in the s8.



Favorite Crime - Olivia Rodrigo

Stunning guitar detail, I could hear the sliding of the finger on the strings and plucking is crystal clear. Olivia’s voice is mellow, never too bright. No sibilance is detected. The recording originally is meant to be intimate but I still feel a decent amount of depth, maybe 3-4 rows apart



Hotel California - Eagles

Very distinct centre image, crashes of the drumset on right side is crisp and very quick. One minor issue I felt is that I don’t feel the presence of the vocals. I think it’s too far away in this song. I don’t get involved or touched by the vocals. The guitar harmonics are extended, but not intrusive, tho I seek for slightly more brilliance as it somehow sounds ‘warm’ or ‘purposely dimmed’ still that I find with most of the gear I tried. Maybe it’s how the sound signature works to avoid sibilance or sharpness. I don’t know. 



時光倒流一句話 - Terrence Lam

Piano intro made me get goosebumps. Very detailed vocals. No sibilance is found. The vocals never felt congested, which is apparent with other warmer gear. The whole song is very mellow and inoffensive.



Eruption (2015)- Van Halen

Center image is brilliant. Slightly on the thin sounding side but very engaging. Every note and pluck is clear and separate. The drums sound punchy and well-extended for the crashes.



Heaven Takes You Home - SHM

The high hats are crisp, not sibilant. There’s not too much punch, which is not common for a copper cable to sound this way. I wanted slightly more bass or punch to be honest. 



Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No.1 3rd mov’t (Daniil Trifonov)

The conversation strings and winds and the piano just blends in perfectly. The scales from the piano solo is just like tickling your ears, very satisfying.



Conclusion:

If you want extra detail, improved soundstage with a special spatial surroundness experience, inoffensive treble with certain amount of boost, and doesn’t mind a lack of punch in the bass, this is perfect. Stunning cable overall.


----------



## LucasKA

Hi everyone, 
I had been reading on this thread for awhile and is looking to try a Toxic cable after hearing so much good thing.

Looking for cable with a slight warm signature, for either Focal Utopia or Hifiman Ananda or 64 Audio U12t and looking at Mamba, Hydra and Virus at the moment, Silver Widow will be really stretching the budget. Any good one to start? (Or anyone willing to sell me theirs?)

Thank you!


----------



## kiddotech

LucasKA said:


> Hi everyone,
> I had been reading on this thread for awhile and is looking to try a Toxic cable after hearing so much good thing.
> 
> Looking for cable with a slight warm signature, for either Focal Utopia or Hifiman Ananda or 64 Audio U12t and looking at Mamba, Hydra and Virus at the moment, Silver Widow will be really stretching the budget. Any good one to start? (Or anyone willing to sell me theirs?)
> ...


Hi there
If you want a mildly warm-signatured cable, I’d say look for toxic’s copper cables, such as Black Widow 22 V3. Marginally cheaper than SW22, gives a ‘less warm version of typical copper cables’ type of impression. Feel free to check my short analysis above for details.


----------



## kiddotech

Guys, I don’t know if it’s my setup’s fault or if it’s the cables fault, but when a walk in a faster pace with my dongle dac on my hands, the left iem just gave some loud static buzz. Is it the dongles poor connection with with phone’s fault or is it my cable’s fault?


----------

